# Pose une question à la personne suivante ...



## wath68 (29 Octobre 2008)

Un ptit jeu qui avait un énorme succès sur un ancien forum que je fréquentais.

Les règles :

c'est tout con, tu poses une question, n'importe laquelle, et la personne suivante y répond et pose une autre question, et ainsi de suite.

Allez, je commence.

*T'as mangé quoi à midi ?*


----------



## g.robinson (29 Octobre 2008)

J'ai mangé des coquillettes.

Ma question :

Existe t il d'autres moyens pour faire semblant de travailler que ce genre de jeux ? :rateau:


----------



## wath68 (29 Octobre 2008)

Il me semble qu'il existe des fonds d'écran ''faux excel'', ou quelque chose dans ce style lol.

*T'y crois toi, aux petits hommes verts ?*


----------



## DarkPeDrO (29 Octobre 2008)

Nah!

Ma question:

Pourquoi le monde ne tourne pas qu'autour de moi?


----------



## boddy (29 Octobre 2008)

Il peut pas, t'es toujours derrière moi :rateau:



Quel temps il fait chez toi ?


----------



## wath68 (29 Octobre 2008)

il pleut 


*Plutôt Coca© ou Pepsi© ?*


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Octobre 2008)

J'aime pas les boissons pétillantes, donc ni l'un ni l'autre .

Quel était ton dessin animé préféré aux temps jadis ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (29 Octobre 2008)

Pour moi, ça remonte pas à longtemps: Titeuf!


----------



## wath68 (29 Octobre 2008)

Goldorak !!! astéro-haches, fulguro-poings, ...


*C'est quoi ta voiture ?*


----------



## DarkPeDrO (29 Octobre 2008)

J'en ai pas! Mes parents si!


Ta marque de pécul préféré?


----------



## olivier78150 (29 Octobre 2008)

auchan
tu es assis sur quoi?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (29 Octobre 2008)

Mon lit!

Dans quel département habites-tu? (ex 78150)


----------



## michio (29 Octobre 2008)

Le 85

[mauvais goût on]
Pourquoi stérilise-t-on l'aiguille qui sert à exécuter un condamné à mort ?
[mauvais goût off]


----------



## wath68 (29 Octobre 2008)

Parce que c'est des américains lol


*Tu fais comment quand ça te gratte dans l'dos à un endroit inaccessible ?*


----------



## DarkPeDrO (29 Octobre 2008)

Je trouve quand même un moyen d'y accéder!


Combien de comptes d'utilisateur y-a-t'il sur votre ordi?


----------



## wath68 (29 Octobre 2008)

Un seul.

Je répète ma question du dessus, parce que ça m'intéresse et que j'ai été grillé lol

*Tu fais comment quand ça te gratte dans l'dos à un endroit inaccessible ?*


----------



## DarkPeDrO (29 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Un seul.
> 
> Je répète ma question du dessus, parce que ça m'intéresse et que j'ai été grillé lol
> 
> *Tu fais comment quand ça te gratte dans l'dos à un endroit inaccessible ?*



Bah non, tu t'es pas fait grillé, j'ai répondu!


----------



## AppleGold (29 Octobre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Combien de comptes d'utilisateur y-a-t'il sur votre ordi?



Deux comptes

Ma question:

C'est quoi ta boisson préférée ?


----------



## wath68 (29 Octobre 2008)

La flotte.


*Le dernier CD que tu as acheté ?*


----------



## DarkPeDrO (29 Octobre 2008)

Euh... Ceux fournis avec mon Mac? 

Tu préfères aller en vacances aux Bahamas ou en Jamaïque?


----------



## wath68 (29 Octobre 2008)

Bahamas !!

*Les Experts, plutôt Las Vegas, Miami ou Manhattan ?*


----------



## DarkPeDrO (30 Octobre 2008)

Les Experts Miami, bien sur!


Tu choisirais des Tennis ou des Vans?


----------



## wath68 (30 Octobre 2008)

Tennis ! ... haaaa les bonnes vieilles Stan Smith


*Adium ou aMsn ?*


----------



## claud (30 Octobre 2008)

Adium.

Ouvres-tu parfois un Terminal ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (30 Octobre 2008)

Oui! Mais depuis que j'ai switché de Linux à Mac, je le fais de moins en moins....

Affchage Cover Flow ou affichage par liste?


----------



## JPTK (30 Octobre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Oui! Mais depuis que j'ai switché de Linux à Mac, je le fais de moins en moins....
> 
> Affchage Cover Flow ou affichage par liste?



Par liste, j'aime pas CF 

Si je t'offre un WE à la fistinière tu y vas ? :love:


----------



## brucetp (30 Octobre 2008)

sans façon...

Ma question :
plutôt trackpad ou mighty mouse?


----------



## wath68 (30 Octobre 2008)

plutôt Logitech V470 blanche 


*Chien ou chat ?*


----------



## brucetp (30 Octobre 2008)

chien sans hésiter une seule fraction de millisecondes 

(pas mal ta logitech )

*Econome ou dépensier ?*


----------



## wath68 (30 Octobre 2008)

Les deux ! j'économise puis je claque tout 


*Star Wars épisodes I, II et III (les derniers) ou épisodes IV, V et VI (les premiers) ?*


----------



## rizoto (30 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Les deux ! j'économise puis je claque tout
> 
> 
> *Star Wars épisodes I, II et III (les derniers) ou épisodes IV, V et VI (les premiers) ?*



Dans l'ordre de sortie cinema, ca donne 456123 

Comment on fait les bebes?


----------



## brucetp (30 Octobre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]dYNULoieGbk[/YOUTUBE]

voilà rizoto, t'es au point maintenant 
*
plutôt 13.3" ou 17" ou 24"*?


----------



## claud (30 Octobre 2008)

17"

As-tu déjà fait un fsck ?


----------



## wath68 (30 Octobre 2008)

Non, je n'sais même pas ce que c'est. :rose:
(mais j'vais googeliser)


*Le nom de ton (ou tes) animal(aux) de compagnie ?*


----------



## Amok (30 Octobre 2008)

J'avoue ne pas très bien comprendre l'intérêt de la chose. J'ai loupé un truc ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Octobre 2008)

C'est à qui que tu parles?


----------



## rizoto (30 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est à qui que tu parles?



En voila 2 qui n'ont pas compris le jeu


----------



## DarkPeDrO (30 Octobre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> J'avoue ne pas très bien comprendre l'intérêt de la chose. J'ai loupé un truc ?





Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est à qui que tu parles?



Le principe du jeu est simple: il s'agit de répondre à la question qu'a posé la personne du dessus, puis d'en poser soi-même une, et ainsi de suite.
On ne peut pas vraiment savoir qui parle à qui, c'est une question de "rapidité" parce qu'on peut facilement se faire griller...


----------



## Amok (30 Octobre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Le principe du jeu est simple: il s'agit de répondre à la question qu'a posé la personne du dessus, puis d'en poser soi-même une, et ainsi de suite.
> On ne peut pas vraiment savoir qui parle à qui, c'est une question de "rapidité" parce qu'on peut facilement se faire griller...



Oui, le principe j'avais compris, merci ! 
Quelle est la différence avec du flood ?


----------



## brucetp (30 Octobre 2008)

Aucune.

A moi 
Café sucré ou non?

edit :
et ça c'est pas du flood  entre admin qui plus est...?? :

http://forums.macg.co/le-bar-macg/soiree-costumee-premier-encodage-baise-le-bizutage-239031.html


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (30 Octobre 2008)

Sucré.

Café noir ou au lait ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2008)

noir.

T'es plus sauce bolo ou carbo pour tes pâtes?


----------



## rizoto (30 Octobre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> noir.
> 
> T'es plus sauce bolo ou carbo pour tes pâtes?



carbo biensuûr

whisky ou vodka?


----------



## Pierrou (30 Octobre 2008)

Vodka... je trouve le gout de vieux canapé en cuir du whisky un peu écoeurant, surtout avec les carbo  

Facebook ou copains d'avant ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (30 Octobre 2008)

Facebook :love: 

Google ou Yahoo ?


----------



## brucetp (30 Octobre 2008)

Google!!!

Telephone ou Bébé Brunes?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2008)

Telephone!!!

Douche ou bain?


----------



## AppleGold (30 Octobre 2008)

Bain.

Axe ou Channel ?


----------



## meskh (30 Octobre 2008)

Channel.

Canard WC ou Destop ?


----------



## wath68 (30 Octobre 2008)

euh canard desktop 


*Le journal de TF1, ou Le Grand Journal ?*


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (30 Octobre 2008)

Le Grand Journal.

Croissant ou pain au chocolat ?


----------



## wath68 (30 Octobre 2008)

Croissant !!!

Ha tiens, en parlant de croissant, t'as quoi comme forfait de téléphone ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (30 Octobre 2008)

Mobicarte.

Stylo bille ou stylo plume ?


----------



## wath68 (30 Octobre 2008)

Stylo bille pour moi
:rose: les stylos plume, mauvais souvenirs, soit l'encre était sèche, soit il avait coulé dans la trousse, ou soit la plume était bousillée lol


*Hello, i'm a pc ! suis-je au bon endroit ?*

:rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (30 Octobre 2008)

Dégage!!! 

Comment on fait les enfants?


----------



## AppleGold (30 Octobre 2008)

On attend le printemps que poussent les choux. 

Pages ou Word ?


----------



## wath68 (30 Octobre 2008)

pour ma part, aucun des deux ! NeoOffice powa !!


*La grande vadrouille ou bienvenue chez les ch'tis ?*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2008)

La grande vadrouille!! 

Olive & Tom ou Jeanne & Serge ?


----------



## wath68 (30 Octobre 2008)

SHEBAM! POW! BLOP! WIZZ!


*t'as l'heure s'te plaît ?*


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (30 Octobre 2008)

21h39

Jobs ou Dieu?


----------



## AppleGold (30 Octobre 2008)

Ce n'est pas la même Personne ??? 

Livre ou eBook ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (30 Octobre 2008)

Livre!!

Si tu devais passer 2 ans sur île déserte, tu préfèrais être avec Dora l'exploratrice et son cousin Diego pour apprendre à survivre en milieu hostile, ou bien avec Florien Innocente qui pourrait continuer à t'écrire l'actualité?


----------



## wath68 (31 Octobre 2008)

Dora l'exploratrice, ... mais sans Windows Explorer :rateau:


*Le dernier livre que t'ai lu ?*


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Octobre 2008)

Dégradation et prévention, comportement mécanique  des peintures sur toile. CNRS Editions

*
pourquoi ce sujet n'aurait pas été plus sympa avec une réponse faite par une question (en rapport avec la question mais qui soulèverai une autre question) ???


*_(Ex = Question : Tu n'utilises pas Internet Explorer ?
          Réponse/question : Tu penses que Firefox serait meilleur ?
          Réponse/question : Pourquoi tout de suite le soft alternatif que tout le monde possède ?
__          Réponse/question : Est-ce déjà tellement conventionnel ?
... etc _


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (31 Octobre 2008)

Parce que t'as pas eu l'idée de le créer, et heureusement, parce que avec tes choix de lectures, tu l'aurais TUER! 

Qu'est ce qui est plus gay, un rayon de soleil qui perce les nuages pour venir vous chatouiller les yeux, ou bien les gens qui lisent des livres sur la peinture sur toile?


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Octobre 2008)

non mais reconnaissez que c'est d'une simplicité nullissime ce sujet... rien de probant, pas dévellopé, mou du bulbe... franchement vous feriez mieux de poster l'heure de votre naissance, cela paraitra tout aussi cn mais plus conceptuel au moins


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Octobre 2008)

oulah encore un truc qui vas finir comme l'ultraflood : dans le rayon des sujets qui tachent comme la villageoise


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Octobre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Parce que t'as pas eu l'idée de le créer, et heureusement, parce que avec tes choix de lectures, tu l'aurais TUER!



les choix de lecture ne tue que les imbéciles


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (31 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> les choix de lecture ne tue que les imbéciles


Wala! J'en étais sûr, t'as cassé le sujet!!  
Pffff ces peintres.. 

Peinture à l'huile ou peinture à l'eau?


----------



## claud (31 Octobre 2008)

A l'eau,évidemment.

Vista ou xp ?


----------



## wath68 (31 Octobre 2008)

XP bien sûr.

(- confirmez-vous votre choix?
- oui
- z'êtes sûr ?
- oui oui
- sûr sûr sûr ?
- ...)


*MacDo ou Quick ?* lol


----------



## meskh (31 Octobre 2008)

Kick 

Un doigt ou deux ?


----------



## Simbouesse (31 Octobre 2008)

2, comme ça on prend plus de compote à la fois!!

Jambes en mousse ou bras de 9m ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (2 Novembre 2008)

Jambe en mousse.

Irish cream ou Vin rouge?


----------



## claud (2 Novembre 2008)

Vin rouge,un doigt.

Ecran mat ou brillant ?


----------



## AppleGold (2 Novembre 2008)

écran brillant.

Rlloing Stones ou Léonard Cohen ?


----------



## claud (2 Novembre 2008)

Léonard Cohen.

As-tu déjà créé un processus avec Automator ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2008)

Non, parce que j'attends de visionner certains podcasts, mais ça devrait venir.

Mighty Mouse ou Revolution ?


----------



## wath68 (2 Novembre 2008)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> Ma question :
> plutôt trackpad ou mighty mouse?





wath68 a dit:


> plutôt Logitech V470 blanche



*Spaghetti Bolognaise ou Carbonara ?*


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2008)

Carbonara évidemment&#8230;

Plutôt portable ou fixe (pour les ordinateurs)?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (2 Novembre 2008)

Portable.


PS3 ou XBOX 360?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2008)

PS3!! 

Call Of Duty ou Medal Of Honor ?


----------



## RousseSvelte (2 Novembre 2008)

Call of Duty 

Courageux ou téméraire ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (2 Novembre 2008)

Téméraire!


MacBidouille ou Mac4Ever?


----------



## claud (2 Novembre 2008)

MacBidouille.

Linux ou Windows ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (2 Novembre 2008)

Linux!

BluRay ou HD DVD?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2008)

Blu-Ray!! :love:

Sony ou Toshiba ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (2 Novembre 2008)

Hmm.... Sony!

Ace Hood ou Brisco?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2008)

Brisco! 

Ferrari ou Aston-Martin ?


----------



## divoli (2 Novembre 2008)

Ferrari.

Tu préfères ta maman ou ton papa ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2008)

Mode Incorruptible ON/
Question piège...
Mode Incorruptible OFF/

J'aime les deux.

JBL ou Bose ?


----------



## nroK (2 Novembre 2008)

Bose...

Ford Mustang ou lamborghini gallardo ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2008)

Gallardo! 

Ralph Lauren ou Tommy Hilfiger ?


----------



## RousseSvelte (2 Novembre 2008)

Ralph Lauren


Cachemire ou laine d'Alpaga ?


----------



## nroK (2 Novembre 2008)

Alpaga

Que penses tu de l'ascension au pouvoir des phoques en Alaska ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2008)

Je pense que les morses vont les battre&#8230;

Stylo à plumes ou à billes ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (2 Novembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je pense que les morses vont les battre&#8230;
> 
> Stylo à plumes ou à billes ?


A bille, va prendre des notes rapide avec une plume. :rateau:
Enfin... va prendre des notes lisible avec une bille c'est valable aussi... 

Mieux vaut pouvoir lire correctement très peu de choses *ou bien *déchifrer pas grand chose dans beaucoup de choses?


----------



## claud (3 Novembre 2008)

Lire peu mais de bonnes choses.

Gnome ou KDE ?
(Linux)


----------



## divoli (3 Novembre 2008)

Gnome.

To be or not to be ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2008)

To be...

McCain ou Obama ?


----------



## boddy (3 Novembre 2008)

That is a question  

Alors, réponds : si tu n'étais pas un homme ou une femme, tu serais quoi ?


----------



## claud (3 Novembre 2008)

Une paquerette.

Safari on Firefox ?


----------



## wath68 (3 Novembre 2008)

Safari !


*Couche-tard ou lève-tôt ?*


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2008)

Couche Tard (mais dois se lever tôt :sleep::sleep:)

Crêpes confitures ou Nut'?


----------



## g.robinson (3 Novembre 2008)

Nuts sans hésitation  !

Rock ou Roll ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2008)

Rock.
Et sinon, ça va?


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Rock.
> Et sinon, ça va?



ça ira mieux demain.
C'est ce que je me suis dit hier.


Mais pourquoi ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2008)

Parce qu'aujourd'hui va falloir bosser&#8230;

Trackpad en verre sans bouton ou ancien avec bouton de click ?


----------



## claud (3 Novembre 2008)

Ancien.

NetNewsWire ou Vienna ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Novembre 2008)

Netnewswire.

Macgé ou Pcinpact?


----------



## bcommeberenice (3 Novembre 2008)

Macgé bien sur!

Noir ou blanc?


----------



## Bassman (3 Novembre 2008)

Bleu.


Toi aussi ça te gratte les roubignoles le matin au réveil ?


----------



## claud (3 Novembre 2008)

Absolument pas.

Qui a écrit "Le cousin Pons" ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2008)

C'est notre ami Honoré&#8230;

iPhone Blanc ou Noir?


----------



## claud (3 Novembre 2008)

Blanc.

Combien Beethoven a-t-il écrit de sonates pour piano ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Novembre 2008)

Aucun, les chiens ne composent pas de sonates.

Quel fût la dernière oeuvre de Victor Hugo?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2008)

35 sonates...et non 32 comme beaucoup le pensent&#8230;

Anciens ou nouveaux Cinéma Display ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Novembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> 35 sonates...et non 32 comme beaucoup le pensent
> 
> Anciens ou nouveaux Cinéma Display ?


Grillé


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2008)

Certes&#8230;
Changeons:
La Légende des Siècles, de son vivant&#8230;

Coca ou Pepsi ?


----------



## claud (3 Novembre 2008)

Coca.

"Oui,je viens dans son temple adorer l'Eternel."

C'est le premier alexandrin d'une célèbre tragédie.

Laquelle ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2008)

C'est dans Athalie me semble-t-il&#8230;

The King ou King Lewis ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (3 Novembre 2008)

The King
Pourquoi n'y a t'il plus de fireWire sur les MB?


EDIT: Archi-grillé par l'ami Macuserman....


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2008)

Grillé&#8230;de plus, un incipit ne peut-être qu'en scène I, acte I&#8230;

Parce que Apple juge que seuls les MacBook Pro y ont le droit&#8230;
Ils n'ont pas forcément tort&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Novembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> C'est dans Athalie me semble-t-il
> 
> The King ou King Lewis ?


Aucun des deux.

Marseille ou Paris?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Novembre 2008)

Aucun des deux.

Pourquoi on ne ré-ouvrirait pas le kamoulox plutôt ?



.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Novembre 2008)

...
C'était quoi le kamoulox?


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2008)

Un jeu.
Vous digérez bien, vous?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> ...
> C'était quoi le kamoulox?


C'est le jeu de Kad & Olivier je crois&#8230;

J'ai toujours bien digéré&#8230;

SFR ou Orange ?


----------



## wath68 (3 Novembre 2008)

Bouygues :rateau:


*Adidas ou Nike ?*


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2008)

Nike bien sûr! 

Crêpes ou gauffres ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Novembre 2008)

Crêpes! 

Angleterre ou USA?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Novembre 2008)

Angleterre.

Qu'est ce qui vit 50 m sous terre ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (3 Novembre 2008)

Hobbes Ze Tiger 

Bush ou McCain (elle est dure celle-là ^^)


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2008)

Le prochain président évidemment: McCain! 

Lego ou Play Mobil ?


----------



## g.robinson (3 Novembre 2008)

Lego !!!!

Avec ou sans lubrifiant ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Novembre 2008)

g.robinson a dit:


> Lego !!!!
> 
> Avec ou sans lubrifiant ?



A SEC !

avec ou sans poignée de gravier ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Novembre 2008)

Avec!

Avec un concombre ou avec une carotte?


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Novembre 2008)

aucun

Sinon ?


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Novembre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> aucun
> 
> Sinon ?



y'a rien de tel que les légumes de saison.


Pourquoi choisir un pseudo compliqué à écrire  ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2008)

Parce que c'est plus facile pour s'identifier...

Simply Red ou Scissors Sisters ?


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Novembre 2008)

aucun

t'écoutes ça ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Novembre 2008)

_Edit: Pas simple d'éditer quelque chose de censé, les posts se sont enchainés un peu vite pendant que j'était occupé à autre chose.....

Un peu de tolérance que diable c'est pas la mort._


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Novembre 2008)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Simply red ya pas photo.
> 
> Facile de poser la question difficile : Quelle est la différence entre un pigeon ?


euh ça colle pas là édite ton message tu casses la chaine


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> aucun
> 
> t'écoutes ça ?



J'adore, surtout "Fake".

TF1 ou France 3 ?


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Novembre 2008)

France 3

tu regrettes PPDA ?


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Novembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> J'adore, surtout "Fake".
> 
> TF1 ou France 3 ?



France 3



Sindanárië a dit:


> France 3
> 
> tu regrettes PPDA ?



Non je regarde pas TF1

Ma question


----------



## wath68 (3 Novembre 2008)

Avec Cali ? jamais 


*Monty Python ou Cauet ?*


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2008)

Monty Python...surtout le sacré Graal! 

Mme Palin ou Mr Biden?


----------



## claud (4 Novembre 2008)

Faut encore attendre.

Qui a créé Blake et Mortimer ?


----------



## claud (4 Novembre 2008)

Un effort...

Le Mystère de la grande pyramide 

Le Secret de l'Espadon

La Marque jaune

Le Piège diabolique


----------



## Macuserman (4 Novembre 2008)

Edgar Jacobs me semble-t-il...

Avec ou sans oreillers pour dormir ?


----------



## wath68 (4 Novembre 2008)

Avec !!!


*Pourquoi les femmes ont-elles toujours les pieds froids ?*


----------



## michio (4 Novembre 2008)

Pour qu'on les réchauffe.


Tu aimes les films de gladiateurs ? :mouais:


----------



## claud (4 Novembre 2008)

Oui.

Dans quel célèbre opéra le baryton est poignardé par la soprano qui veut
sauver le ténor ?


----------



## Macuserman (4 Novembre 2008)

Les Contes d'Hoffman...sans assurance.

Mail ou MMS ?


----------



## claud (4 Novembre 2008)

Mail.

(C'était dans mon esprit La Tosca.)

Suggérez moi un presse-papier-multiple simple ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

vous n'en avez pas marre de ce jeu à la con ?


----------



## michio (4 Novembre 2008)

Non.

Tu aimes quand un chien se frotte à ta jambe ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

Moi non.
Mais toi oui, j'en suis sûr&#8230;

Vraiment pas marre ?


----------



## michio (4 Novembre 2008)

Non, non. La preuve :


De quel film culte (enfin, ça dépend pour qui) sont tirées mes deux dernières questions ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

La main de ma s&#339;ur dans la culotte d'un zouave.

Quelle heure est-il ? :sleep:


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Novembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> La main de ma sur dans la culotte d'un zouave.
> 
> Quelle heure est-il ? :sleep:



Je sais pas elle change tout le temps. 

Suis-je un zouave ?


----------



## Macuserman (4 Novembre 2008)

Oui, si tu le penses vraiment...

Western Digital ou Seagate ?


----------



## claud (4 Novembre 2008)

WD.

Suggérez moi un presse-papier-multiple simple ?


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Novembre 2008)

claud a dit:


> WD.
> 
> Suggérez moi un presse-papier-multiple simple ?



Google est ton ami.

Etait-ce une question ?


----------



## boddy (4 Novembre 2008)

C'était une question et ma suggestion est Jumpcut.


Pourquoi Apple ne fait plus de portable avec des écrans plus grands ?


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Novembre 2008)

boddy a dit:


> C'était une question et ma suggestion est Jumpcut.
> 
> 
> Pourquoi Apple ne fait plus de portable avec des écrans plus grands ?



Parce qu'il faudrait un diable pour les transporter. 

Pourquoi je post ici :mouais::sleep:


----------



## g.robinson (4 Novembre 2008)

Parce que tu t'ennuies.

T'es suspect ou lèche cul ?


----------



## AppleGold (4 Novembre 2008)

Plutôt suspect 

Bernie ou Brice de nice ?


----------



## claud (4 Novembre 2008)

Bernie.


Qui est le papa de Brünnhilde ?
(dans le Ring de Richard Wagner)

réponse : Wotan


----------



## wath68 (4 Novembre 2008)

Je n'ai jamais vu ce film 


*Pensez-vous que Claud aime bien la musique classique ?*


----------



## AppleGold (4 Novembre 2008)

Sans aucun doute !! 

Mer ou montagne ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

Mer en hiver et montagne en été 

Alors Barrak ou John?


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Novembre 2008)

sais pas.

Et ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

Et bien je dois dire que j'en ai marre de bosser sur Le Brun 

Ton surnom?


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Novembre 2008)

Sind'

ensuite ?


----------



## boddy (4 Novembre 2008)

*jugnin fout une paire de baffes à Sindanárië


*Tu lui as fait quoi à jugnin ?


----------



## claud (4 Novembre 2008)

Jugnin est un membre d'élite donc  à traiter avec considération !

Quelle est la date de naissance de Norah Jones ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (4 Novembre 2008)

30 Mars 1979.

Et la date de naissance de Sindanárië?


----------



## Xman (4 Novembre 2008)

Le 12/05/1999  

C'est vrai ?


----------



## g.robinson (5 Novembre 2008)

NON !

Qui est le nouveau président américain ?


----------



## claud (5 Novembre 2008)

Madona.

Aimes-tu Ubuntu ?


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Novembre 2008)

non

et puis


----------



## wath68 (6 Novembre 2008)

J'ai mal au dos.


*Fraises ou framboises ?*


----------



## claud (6 Novembre 2008)

Framboise.

Dans "Tosca" célèbre opéra de Giacomo Puccini l'affreux Scarpia (chef de la police...) est poignardé par Floria Tosca (cantatrice) qui espère ainsi sauver son "amoureux" Mario Cavaradossi (peintre) ,hélas en vain puisque Floria et Mario
mourront tous les deux.

Donne le nom d'une célèbre diva dans le rôle de Tosca ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (6 Novembre 2008)

Marylin Monroe 


HTC Touch Diamond ou HTC G1?


----------



## AppleGold (6 Novembre 2008)

iPhone 3G !! :love:

Häagen-Dazs ou Ben & Jerry's ?


----------



## g.robinson (6 Novembre 2008)

Häagen-Dazs 

Sens tu bon ?


----------



## AppleGold (6 Novembre 2008)

Oui, aujourd'hui c'est Aqua Di Gio !

Avion ou bateau ?


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Novembre 2008)

AppleGold a dit:


> Oui, aujourd'hui c'est Aqua Di Gio !
> 
> Avion ou bateau ?



Avion.

Salé ou sucré ?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Novembre 2008)

Sucré! Humm ce délicieux saccharose...

PSP ou DS ?


----------



## banjo'd (6 Novembre 2008)

Ds  mais la légendaire Citroen...
quelle phrase de G.W.Bush passera à la postérité?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Novembre 2008)

" Oh no, we're not going to have any casualties. " (Oh non, nous n'aurons aucune victime) - lors d'une discussion sur l'Irak avec Pat Robertson...

New York ou Paris ?


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Novembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> " Oh no, we're not going to have any casualties. " (Oh non, nous n'aurons aucune victime) - lors d'une discussion sur l'Irak avec Pat Robertson...
> 
> New York ou Paris ?



NY

Homme ou femme ?


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Novembre 2008)

ficus

et ta s&#339;ur ?


----------



## Macuserman (8 Novembre 2008)

J'en ai pas&#8230;

Section S ou ES?


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Novembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> J'en ai pas
> 
> Section S ou ES?



S pour finir dans un job typiquement ES 


Fin de soirée en boite ou dans un pub ?


----------



## claud (8 Novembre 2008)

Au lit !

Tes laitues naissent-elles ?


----------



## Macuserman (8 Novembre 2008)

J'aime pas la salade...

EDGE ou 3G ?


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Novembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> J'aime pas la salade...
> 
> EDGE ou 3G ?



3G.

montagne, campagne ou bord de mer ?


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Novembre 2008)

Je me souviens du bord de mer avec ses filles au teint si clair 
Elles avaient l'âme hospitalière c'était pas fait pour me déplaire 
Naïves autant qu'elles étaient belles on pouvait lire dans leurs prunelles 
Qu'elles voulaient pratiquer le sport pour garder une belle ligne de corps 
Et encore, et encore, z'auraient pu danser la java 

Z'étaient chouettes les filles du bord de mer 
Z'étaient chouettes pour qui savait y faire 

Y'en avait une qui s'appelait Eve c'était vraiment la fille d'mes rêves 
Elle n'avait qu'un seul défaut elle se baignait plus qu'il ne faut 
Plutôt qu'd'aller chez le masseur elle invitait le premier baigneur 
A tâter du côté de son cur, en douceur, en douceur 
En douceur et profondeur 

Z'étaient chouettes les filles du bord de mer 
Z'étaient chouettes pour qui savait y faire 

Lui pardonnant cette manie j'lui proposes de partager ma vie 
Mais dès que revint l'été je commençe à m'inquiéter 
Car sur les bords d'la Mer du Nord elle se remit à faire du sport 
Je tolérais ce violon d'Ingres sinon elle devenait malingre 

Puis un beau jour j'en ai eu marre c'était pis que la mer à boire 
J'lai refilée à un gigolo et j'ai nagé vers d'autres eaux 
En douceur, en douceur 

Z'étaient chouettes les filles du bord de mer 
Z'étaient faites pour qui savait leur plaire 

                         ------------------------------------------


Pourquoi y a t-il de l'être plutôt que rien ?


----------



## claud (8 Novembre 2008)

Saint Thomas d'Aquin y répond à la question 2 de la première partie de la Somme
théologique.

Aristote ou Platon ?


----------



## Macuserman (8 Novembre 2008)

Aristote.

Anglais ou Allemand ?


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Novembre 2008)

Grec

Pourquoi Aristote ?


----------



## Macuserman (8 Novembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Pourquoi Aristote ?


Parce que son mentor est trop souvent plébiscité...

Neige ou Soleil?


----------



## claud (8 Novembre 2008)

Soleil.

    D'où sont tirées les lignes suivantes ?



     Ne sois pas jaloux de ton épouse bien-aimée et ne lui donne pas l'idée de te faire du mal.
    Ne te livre pas entre les mains d'une femme, de peur qu'elle ne prenne de l'ascendant sur toi.
    Ne va pas au-devant d'une prostituée tu pourrais tomber dans ses pièges.
    Ne fréquente pas une chanteuse tu te ferais prendre à ses artifices.
    N'arrête pas ton regard sur une jeune fille, de crainte d'être puni avec elle.
    Ne te livre pas aux mains des prostituées tu y perdrais ton patrimoine.
    Ne promène pas ton regard dans les rues de la ville et ne rôde pas dans les coins déserts.
    Détourne ton regard d'une jolie femme et ne l'arrête pas sur une beauté étrangère. Beaucoup ont été égarés par la beauté d'une femme et l'amour s'y enflamme comme un feu.
    Près d'une femme mariée garde-toi bien de t'asseoir et de t'attabler pour des beuveries, de crainte que ton cur ne succombe à ses charmes et que dans ta passion tu ne glisses à ta perte.


----------



## Xman (9 Novembre 2008)

La Bible ! :
Ecclésiastique (or Siracide), chapitre 9

Donc il ne vaut mieux pas tirer !

Sur le bouchon ou les cheveux ?


----------



## claud (9 Novembre 2008)

Les cheveux !

La petite pantoufle que Cendrillon avait perdu au bal était en "vair" ou en "verre" ?


----------



## michio (9 Novembre 2008)

Tout vert...

Qui sont Z.A.Z ?


----------



## claud (9 Novembre 2008)

ZAZ, pour David Zucker, Jim Abrahams et Jerry Zucker, un trio du cinéma américain spécialisé dans les parodies

Quelle est le titre de cette fable de La Fontaine ?

La raison du plus fort est toujours la meilleure :
            Nous l'allons montrer tout à l'heure.

            Un agneau se désaltérait
            Dans le courant d'une onde pure.
Un loup survient à jeun, qui cherchait aventure,
        Et que la faim en ces lieux attirait.
"Qui te rend si hardi de troubler mon breuvage?
            Dit cet animal plein de rage :
Tu seras châtié de ta témérité.
-Sire, répond l'agneau, que Votre Majesté
            Ne se mette pas en colère ;
            Mais plutôt qu'elle considère
            Que je me vas désaltérant
                    Dans le courant,
            Plus de vingt pas au-dessous d'Elle ;
Et que par conséquent, en aucune façon,
            Je ne puis troubler sa boisson.
- Tu la troubles, reprit cette bête cruelle,
Et je sais que de moi tu médis l'an passé.
-Comment l'aurais-je fait si  je n'étais pas né ?
        Reprit l'agneau ; je tette encor ma mère
            -Si ce n'est toi, c'est donc ton frère.
        - Je n'en ai point. -C'est donc quelqu'un des tiens :
            Car vous ne m'épargnez guère,
            Vous, vos bergers et vos chiens.
On me l'a dit : il faut que je me venge."
            Là-dessus, au fond des forêts
            Le loup l'emporte et puis le mange,
            Sans autre forme de procès.


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Novembre 2008)

La généalogie de la morale

Qui est "moi" ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2008)

Un étranger.


Architecture romane ou gothique?


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Novembre 2008)

Gothique, puisqu'elle est l'architecture de la pensée scolastique

L'atome ou l'absolu ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Gothique, puisqu'elle est l'architecture de la pensée scolastique



Ahh non me sort pas Panosky, please !!!  

L'absolu mais j'hésite avec le néant...
... C'est pas la même chose

Glaçon ou sans glaçon?


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Novembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Ahh non me sort pas Panosky, please !!!
> 
> L'absolu mais j'hésite avec le néant...
> ... C'est pas la même chose
> ...



Si, un peu. Le néant c'est l'absolu avec un glaçon (gros, le glaçon)

Penser le rien ou ne rien penser ?


(dans la même veine)


----------



## claud (9 Novembre 2008)

Hélas,penser bien peu...

Il est manifeste que le temps et l'éternité ne sont pas une même chose. Mais certains ont assigné pour cause à cette différence que l'éternité n'a ni commencement ni fin, alors que le temps a un commencement et une fin. Or cette différence est accidentelle et non essentielle. Car, à supposer que le temps ait toujours été et qu'il doive être toujours, selon le sentiment de ceux qui prêtent au ciel un mouvement sempiternel, il n'en resterait pas moins cette différence entre le temps et l'éternité, comme dit Boèce que l'éternité est toute à la fois, ce qui ne convient pas au temps, parce que l'éternité est la mesure de l'être permanent, et le temps la mesure du mouvement.

Toutefois, si la différence relevée par ces philosophes est référée non plus aux mesures de durée entre elles, mais à ce qu'elles mesurent, elle fournit un autre argument. En effet, cela seulement est mesuré par le temps qui a son commencement et sa fin dans le temps, comme il est dit dans la Physique d'Aristote. Si le mouvement du ciel durait toujours, le temps ne le mesurerait pas selon sa durée totale, puisque l'infini n'a pas de mesure, mais il en mesurerait chacun des cycles, lesquels ont tous un commencement et une fin dans le temps.

Cependant, des mesures elles-mêmes on peut encore tirer un autre argument, si l'on considère le commencement et la fin comme potentiels. En effet, à supposer que le temps dure toujours, on n'en pourrait pas moins, en en découpant des parties, marquer dans le temps un commencement et une fin, comme lorsque nous disons: le commencement et la fin du jour, ou de l'année. Or, cela ne peut se faire pour l'éternité.

Mais ces différences sont des conséquences de la différence essentielle et fondamentale, à savoir que l'éternité est "toute à la fois", et non pas le temps. 


De qui est-ce ?


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Novembre 2008)

Et hop, encore la Somme théologique

D'où vient le temps ?


----------



## claud (9 Novembre 2008)

La conscience du temps, sous sa forme la plus pure, c'est l'ennui.

"Le bon sens est la chose du monde la mieux partagée."

D'accord ou non ?


----------



## gautik94 (9 Novembre 2008)

d'accord !

Fais déjà noir chez vous ?


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Novembre 2008)

claud a dit:


> La conscience du temps, sous sa forme la plus pure, c'est l'ennui.
> 
> "Le bon sens est la chose du monde la mieux partagée."
> 
> D'accord ou non ?



Non, peut-être l'attente

Sinon :

Peut-on considérer comme une loi au sens où Karl Popper l'entend, l'hypothèse selon laquelle il y aurait un conservation de la même quantité de bêtise dans l'humanité ?

(pour répondre à Descartes)



gautik94 a dit:


> d'accord !
> 
> Fais déjà noir chez vous ?



Gris

C'est triste ou non ?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Novembre 2008)

Non...
Car il vaut mieux traiter des rires que des larmes; car le rire est le propre de l'Homme.
Alcofribas Nasier...

Mais qui est-ce?


----------



## claud (11 Novembre 2008)

François Rabelais


  Lautre jour au fond dun vallon
 Un serpent piqua Jean Fréron
 Que pensez-vous quil arriva ?
 Ce fut le serpent qui creva.

De qui cet épigramme ?


----------



## vousti (11 Novembre 2008)

un autre François  dit Voltaire 


j'ai juste?


----------



## claud (11 Novembre 2008)

Arouet évidemment.

Qui,presque sous les yeux de Voltaire,engrossa la merveilleuse Madame du Châtelet ?
(laquelle Emilie mourut en couches hélas)


----------



## vousti (11 Novembre 2008)

vousti a dit:


> un autre François  dit Voltaire
> 
> 
> j'ai juste?



Une civilisation qui s'avère incapable de résoudre les problèmes que suscite son fonctionnement est une civilisation décadente

C'est de qui?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2008)

vousti a dit:


> Une civilisation qui s'avère incapable de résoudre les problèmes que suscite son fonctionnement est une civilisation décadente
> 
> C'est de qui?



Sacré Aimé! 

Tolbiac ou Richelieu?


----------



## da capo (11 Novembre 2008)

Athalie


Mais pourquoi donc Jean Racine a-t-il écrit une tragédie sur Jacques Attali ?


----------



## sundance (12 Novembre 2008)

On dit pas Attali on dit ah t'as lu?

Alors la bourse ou la vie?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (12 Novembre 2008)

Ça dépend de ce que tu appelles la "bourse".
Si c'est la bourse, celle qui contient les actions, et qui est en crise à peu près partout dans le monde, c'est niet.
Si c'est celle que les gens avaient, accrochée à leur ceinture, à une certaine époque, et qui, contenait leur argent de poche, ce qui correspondrait au porte-monnaie, de nos jours, donc de l'argent, alors je préfère cela que la vie: je ne me vois pas vivre sans argent  .
LES bourses peuvent être ce qu'on appelle communément les testicules, mais ça... c'est une autre histoire  .


----------



## Xman (12 Novembre 2008)

REM BOURSEZ !!

Et c'est lié,

L'oeuf ou la poule ?


----------



## sundance (12 Novembre 2008)

l'oeuf coqqqqqqqqqq d'abord! namého 


book ou bouc ?


----------



## da capo (12 Novembre 2008)

ni l'un ni l'autre ; je préfère les "Lemmy"

à ce propos, où est-ce que je l'ai mis ?


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Novembre 2008)

da capo a dit:


> ni l'un ni l'autre ; je préfère les "Lemmy"
> 
> à ce propos, où est-ce que je l'ai mis ?



Alors je ne sais pas du tout
Tu perds tout
J'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas

Antonin ?


----------



## sundance (13 Novembre 2008)

Euh non, moi c'est Antoinette, enchantée !


Avez-vous vu "Funny games"? vraiment excellent


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2008)

sundance a dit:


> Euh non, moi c'est Antoinette, enchantée !
> 
> 
> Avez-vous vu "Funny games"? vraiment excellent



V1 ou V2?
Mais oui, pour les 2 versions 


Vous êtes plus Petit Robert ou Larousse?


----------



## da capo (13 Novembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Vous êtes plus Petit Robert ou Larousse?



Plutôt la rousse avec de gros roberts.

mais quand cela va-t-il s'arrêter ?


----------



## claud (13 Novembre 2008)

Quand on aura la réponse à :

"Qui,presque sous les yeux de Voltaire,engrossa la merveilleuse Madame du Châtelet ?
(laquelle Emilie mourut en couches hélas)" !!

Edit : un poète amant de "l'amie"de Voltaire...


----------



## sundance (13 Novembre 2008)

Ahhh chère Emilie, peut-être Richelieu

chihuahua ou matin de naple?





@ Antoine59, V2 mais je cherche la V1


----------



## da capo (13 Novembre 2008)

les matins&#8230; rrrrh pffff&#8230; supporte pas !
ça pue ça bave&#8230;
et je leur préfère de loin les soirées de naples&#8230;
je les ai dans la peau, j'en mangerais mes doigts, n'est-ce pas liliana ?

on a quoi pour le dîner ?


----------



## BigEdison (13 Novembre 2008)

J'ai pas encore décidé .... y a de l'echo dans le frigo 

Pourquoi y a pas de souris pour gaucher a part un modele logitech ?? on compte pour du beurre ?


----------



## claud (14 Novembre 2008)

La Mighty Mouse Apple est,au choix,selon le réglage, pour les uns comme pour les autres.
(je me sers de la main droite mais je la règle avec le clic principal à droite)

Quand est-ce qu'on mange ?


----------



## g.robinson (14 Novembre 2008)

Des courgettes.

Et que buvons nous ?


----------



## claud (14 Novembre 2008)

jusqu'à la lie...

fsck
 -y ?
 -f ?
 -fy ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (14 Novembre 2008)

fsck -fy



De quoi est tirée cette phrase : "Rien n'est vrai, tout est permi".

?


----------



## claud (14 Novembre 2008)

*     Le festin nu     *de William Burroughs



Où est l'@ sur un clavier QWERTY ?


----------



## JPTK (14 Novembre 2008)

claud a dit:


> *     Le festin nu     *de William Burroughs
> 
> 
> 
> Où est l'@ sur un clavier QWERTY ?



DTC ?? :rateau:

Aurais-je un plus gros sexe en 2009 ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (14 Novembre 2008)

Sûrement pas! C'est comme grandir, on s'arrete quand on devient vieux, toi, tu es déjà sexagénaire....

C'est vrai qu'à cause de la chute du pouvoir d'achat, le père-Noël devra parcourir le Monde non plus en traineau, mais en Caddie et acheter le papier cadeau d'occaz?


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Novembre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Sûrement pas! C'est comme grandir, on s'arrete quand on devient vieux, toi, tu es déjà sexagénaire....
> 
> C'est vrai qu'à cause de la chute du pouvoir d'achat, le père-Noël devra parcourir le Monde non plus en traineau, mais en *Caddie* et acheter le papier cadeau d'occaz?



http://www.amazon.fr/route-Cormac-McCarthy/dp/2879295912

Qu'est-ce qu'il y a au programme après la fin du monde ?


----------



## gouzigouzi (14 Novembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> http://www.amazon.fr/route-Cormac-McCarthy/dp/2879295912
> 
> Qu'est-ce qu'il y a au programme après la fin du monde ?


les illuminati
pourquoi suis je aussi intelligent?


----------



## sundance (14 Novembre 2008)

t'as deux cerveaux, çà aide:hein:


à part la respiration ventrale, quelle méthode contre le trac?


----------



## AppleGold (14 Novembre 2008)

Le valium !

Tu dors coté fenêtre ou coté porte ?


----------



## rabisse (14 Novembre 2008)

Au milieu sous le velux.
Côté âme: moitié pleine ou moitié vide?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Novembre 2008)

Moitié vide; ça fait péjoratif.
Totalement pleine! 

BBC ou FoxNews?


----------



## rabisse (14 Novembre 2008)

B.B.C
Alternatif ou continu?


----------



## rabisse (14 Novembre 2008)

Les deux mon capitaine
De kooning ou Bacon?


----------



## rabisse (14 Novembre 2008)

Enfoiré, je ne répondrais jamais à cette question!

Dr Jekill ou Mr Hyde?


----------



## claud (15 Novembre 2008)

Le philanthrope Docteur Jekyll.

bash,tcsh,ksh ou zsh ?


----------



## rabisse (15 Novembre 2008)

BZH...
Celui-là  ou celui-là :love:


----------



## claud (15 Novembre 2008)

Celui-ci !

Un shell Unix c'est quoi ?


----------



## rabisse (15 Novembre 2008)

Aucune idée.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (15 Novembre 2008)

C'est comme l'invite de commande Windows, sauf que c'est plus utile 

Qui est l'auteur de cette chanson:

"Cause I can&#8217;t breathe when you talk to me
I can&#8217;t breathe when you&#8217;re touching me
I suffocate when you&#8217;re away from me
So much love you take from me
I&#8217;m going outta my mind
I can&#8217;t breathe when you talk to me
I can&#8217;t breathe when you&#8217;re touching me
I suffocate when you&#8217;re away from me
So much love you take from me
I&#8217;m going outta my mind"   ?


----------



## rabisse (15 Novembre 2008)

Une recherche Google et Boum, deux solutions:
J. Holiday album : Back Of My Lac'  ou bien...
...Emile louis 

Question eternelle que l'on doit au moins une fois poser:
Plutôt Beatles ou Rolling Stones ?


----------



## flotow (15 Novembre 2008)

Les Stones of course 

Les Noces de Figaro ou la Flûte Enchantée? (il y a des questions comme ça, ça ne devrait jamais être posées :hein


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Les Noces de Figaro ou la Flûte Enchantée? (il y a des questions comme ça, ça ne devrait jamais être posées :hein



Cela dépend beaucoup de l'interprétation, mais ayant vu les 2, j'avoue mon faible pour les Noces de Figaro 

Kinder Bueno, Schoko-Bons, Country, etc ? (Vous aurez compris la question! )


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2008)

plutôt Weiss (vous avez compris la réponse   ).

quels sont les liens entre _Mala Noche_ et _Permanent Vacation_ ?

.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> plutôt Weiss (vous avez compris la réponse   ).
> 
> quels sont les liens entre _Mala Noche_ et _Permanent Vacation_ ?
> 
> .



Est-ce le même lien qu'ils entretiennent tout les deux avec Eraserhead, Iracus ou encore The Big Shave?

Je pense bien que oui 

Bourriaud ou Michaux? 

Ps: Oh un nouvel avatar 
Ps2: Pff, Weiss, quel débauche de luxe!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2008)

premier film, portrait de ville, ballade désenchanté, être à la dérive, univers étrange et décalé, vide existentiel, film matrice pour les deux cinéastes... 
(j'en parlerais dans le fil sur le cinéma).

Henri.

plutôt vin de bordeaux ou vin de bourgogne ? 


*******
edit_01: pour l'avatar: un Riley ou un Vasarely ? 
edit_02: pour le chocolat, rien à voir (pour le luxe...) avec des Jean-Paul Hevin... 

.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> premier film



Je me suis arrêter là 

Sinon pour le vin, je dirais Chardonnay (privat-joke )

Votre café, à la bouillotte, à la cafetière italienne, cafetière toute simple, etc... ?

Edit: Riley!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je me suis arrêter là
> 
> Sinon pour le vin, je dirais Chardonnay (privat-joke )
> 
> Votre café, à la bouillotte, à la cafetière italienne, cafetière toute simple, etc... ?



pour Scorcese, c'est _Who's knocking at my door_ ?_ 

The Big Shave est _un court-métrage 


*******
What else (machine Nespresso)... 


plutôt couette ou couverture ? 





*******
edit: Bridget Riley. 

.


----------



## rabisse (16 Novembre 2008)

C'est à dire !...production capillaire ou ouvrage de toiture ?
Bah, c'est mauvais...
Donc, Sheila ou Beuys... Joseph?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2008)

la graisse et le feutre.


*******
sinon, plutôt Wu¨Vy¯MR Pn*pwfz«U\NuÆe}Êz ou &#10339;&#10311;&#10302;&#10293;&#10283;&#10287;&#10255;&#10252;&#10251;&#10260;&#10331;&#10415;&#10431;&#10371;&#10495;&#10493;&#10242;&#10243;&#10276;&#10276;&#10272;&#10248;&#10249;&#10304;&#10495;&#10495;&#10494; ?




.


----------



## rabisse (16 Novembre 2008)

Là... je passe la main.


----------



## claud (17 Novembre 2008)

Les termes de recherche spécifiés - *Wu¨Vy¯MR Pn*pwfz«U\NuÆe}Êz*  ne correspondent à aucun document.

Quelle est la procédure pour trouver rapidement un fichier .plist avec Spotlight ?


----------



## sundance (17 Novembre 2008)

Users/nomutilisateur/Biliothèque/Préférences sans être sûre car je ne vais jamais fouiner là-dedans :rose:

quel est le truc pour savoir si vous avez une une coupure électrique pendant vos congés ? ceci afin de préserver vos produits congelés...
si vous ne savez pas je vous donne le truc


----------



## DarkPeDrO (17 Novembre 2008)

De quelle chanson et de quel chanteur et de quel album sont tirés ces paroles:

Ça donne un pas devant (c'est ça!)
Un pas derrière (c'est ça)
Les doigts en l'air
Nicolas, lève ton verre!


----------



## sundance (17 Novembre 2008)

un pas à gauche un pas à droite.... c'est La Fouine


comme darkpedro était pressé de poser sa question des petits pas à gauche à droite il en a oublié de répondre à la précédente alors je recommence :rateau: 
comment savoir si vous avez eu une coupure électrique pendant vos congés?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (17 Novembre 2008)

bah c'est simple, tu laisse tous tes appareils allumés, et quand tu rentres, si ils ont tous explosé, on sait que il y a eu surtension 


T'as des Vans Slip-On chez toi?


----------



## rabisse (17 Novembre 2008)

sundance a dit:


> un pas à gauche un pas à droite.... c'est La Fouine
> 
> 
> comme darkpedro était pressé de poser sa question des petits pas à gauche à droite il en a oublié de répondre à la précédente alors je recommence :rateau:
> comment savoir si vous avez eu une coupure électrique pendant vos congés?



Oh je crois qu'il s'agit de mettre un glaçon(cubique) dans un sac étanche.
Si le glaçon, au retour, n'est plus en cube  mais en plaque...
Décongélation...
:love::love: J'crois qu'c'est l'truc de notre Mamie Raymonde çà ! :love::love:

J'allais oublier la question: Qui est Mamie Raymonde ?


----------



## sundance (17 Novembre 2008)

Bravo Rabisse! tu as gagné! ce n'est qu' un cdb mais c'est déjà çà


Mamie Raymonde écrit des histoires, fait la cuisine, tricote, fait du canevas, bref c'est la mamie sait tout faire. 

Mamie rayfrance quant à elle, elle fait quoi au juste


----------



## rabisse (17 Novembre 2008)

:sick: Mein Gott, je n'ose répondre ! :love::modo:


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Novembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> :sick: Mein Gott, je n'ose répondre ! :love::modo:



Ben, ça tombe bien

Moi non plus


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2008)

ah toi aussi... 


bon, vite fait et entre toi et moi, une petite en aparté... 
(histoire de rester dans le droit fil et dans l'attente d'une réponse à la question essentielle de sundance, expert en Fée carabine...).

quel est le lien entre Sartre, Nietzsche et Barthes pour François Noudelmnann ?


.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (18 Novembre 2008)

sundance a dit:


> Bravo Rabisse! tu as gagné! ce n'est qu' un cdb mais c'est déjà çà
> 
> 
> Mamie Raymonde écrit des histoires, fait la cuisine, tricote, fait du canevas, bref c'est la mamie sait tout faire.
> ...



Elle fait pas des compotes?


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> ah toi aussi...
> 
> 
> bon, vite fait et entre toi et moi, une petite en aparté...
> ...



(le piano) 
Mais chuttt....
(ça reste entre nous)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> ah toi aussi...
> 
> 
> bon, vite fait et entre toi et moi, une petite en aparté...
> ...



Je peux pas jouer avec vous ?
Tant pis, je retourne faire mes gammes sur les touches bicolores....



Oreiller ou sans oreiller?

Edit: M***, CouleurSud est passé devant moi, ma petite boutade perd tout de suite de sa saveur)


----------



## sundance (18 Novembre 2008)

non çà c'est mamie Raynette

Edith ! suis grillée là : je répondais à Darkpedro bien sûr

oreiller naturellement! sinon çà déglingue les cervicales, le cerveau et toute la colonne!


bon alors comment savoir si on a l'oreiller adequate à sa morphologie?


----------



## Xman (18 Novembre 2008)

Peut être s'il s'appelle Sheila ! 

Pneus Michelin ou yaourt à boire ?


----------



## gautik94 (18 Novembre 2008)

je préfère l'échelle de richter !!!

sculpture ou peinture ?


----------



## rabisse (18 Novembre 2008)

La peinture 
A l'huile ou à l'eau ?


----------



## g.robinson (19 Novembre 2008)

Allo !

Qui ai je au bout du fil sans fil ?


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Novembre 2008)

Le non-être de tout qui

A ce propos, l'être ou le néant ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

les deux...


jeu ouvert ou semi-fermé (aux échecs) ?


.


----------



## claud (19 Novembre 2008)

Jeu ouvert comme Bobby Fischer !

VMware ou Parallels ?


----------



## gautik94 (19 Novembre 2008)

parralels évidement ! 


baffles raffinés ou juste très bruyant ?


----------



## rabisse (22 Novembre 2008)

Quoi répondre!...sinon les deux... 
Heu...le chat de Schrödinger, vivant ou mort ? :love:


----------



## claud (22 Novembre 2008)

L' expérience n'a jamais été réalisée...donc il est mort de...vieillesse !

Mandriva ou fedora ?


----------



## AppleGold (23 Novembre 2008)

aucun, je compte m'y mettre très vite mais ce sera Debian.

Rhum ou coca ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (23 Novembre 2008)

Coca, évidemment 

La Terre tourne par la gauche ou par la droite?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2008)

Elle tourne? 

Ben m**** alors 

Rose ou tulipe?


----------



## Xman (23 Novembre 2008)

:rose:    




Salade de cervelas ou shampoing aux oeufs ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Novembre 2008)

La salade.


À cette heure-ci, que feriez-vous si les transistors n'avaient pas étés inventés (et donc, pas d'ordinateur) ?


----------



## claud (23 Novembre 2008)

Quels délices ! Je lirai un bon livre !

Quel client de bittorent utilises-tu ?


----------



## g.robinson (23 Novembre 2008)

Transmission...

Quel est l'age du capitaine Hadock ?


----------



## sundance (24 Novembre 2008)

moi haddock j'l'aime bien au beurre blanc, mieux vaut qu'il ne soit pas trop vieux

de qui est la pièce "toi et tes nuages"?


----------



## AppleGold (24 Novembre 2008)

Eric WESTPHAL (google is my friend  )

To be or not to be ?


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Novembre 2008)

AppleGold a dit:


> Eric WESTPHAL (google is my friend  )
> 
> To be or not to be ?



Là,  j'hésite
La beauté chatoyante de l'être ?
Les séductions du néant ?

Sinon, vous allez bien, tous ?


----------



## sundance (24 Novembre 2008)

chat va bien merchi!


gateau au choco ou noix de coco?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (24 Novembre 2008)

Chocolat, bien sûr !

Boite automatique ou manuelle ?


----------



## rabisse (24 Novembre 2008)

Mer ou Montagne?


----------



## sundance (25 Novembre 2008)

Qui prend la route doit prier une fois, qui prend la mer doit prier deux fois, qui se marie doit prier trois fois


snorkling ou bouteilles?


----------



## AppleGold (25 Novembre 2008)

sundance a dit:


> Qui prend la route doit prier une fois, qui prend la mer doit prier deux fois, qui se marie doit prier trois fois
> 
> 
> snorkling ou bouteilles?



Bateau .. à moteur de préférence 

Elastique ou parachute ?


----------



## manulemafatais (26 Novembre 2008)

Parapente bien sur ! 

Tu joue pas au Vendée-globe ?!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

manulemafatais a dit:


> Parapente bien sur !
> 
> Tu joue pas au Vendée-globe ?!



Nan, j'ai le mal de mer 


Que pense-tu du _temps_?


----------



## sundance (26 Novembre 2008)

tem_p_ête


combien de couches faut-il réaliser pour la peinture à la chaux?


----------



## whiplash (26 Novembre 2008)

3 ?

Mais où est donc Carmen Sandiego ??


----------



## rabisse (26 Novembre 2008)

Avec Don Diego de la Vega!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Capitaine Monastorio ou Sergent Garcia?


----------



## claud (27 Novembre 2008)

Zorro !

Quel est le logiciel qui marche le moins mal quand on cherche à virtualiser 
des distributions Linux ?


----------



## rabisse (27 Novembre 2008)

claud a dit:


> Quel est le logiciel qui marche le moins mal quand on cherche à virtualiser
> des distributions Linux ?


Heu...
Pour attraper les crocodiles il faut savoir virtualiser des distributions Linux.
Or les nioubes ne connaissent pas la réponse concernant le choix du meilleur logiciel de virtualisation de distributions Linux.
Donc...? 
Qui peut répondre à cette double question?


----------



## whiplash (27 Novembre 2008)

je n'ai pas trop compris la question de rabisse mais je peux tout de même répondre à Claud.

De mon expérience, VMware est plus stable mais Parallel est beaucoup plus agréable à configurer / utiliser.  Essai les deux ! 

Quelle est la circonférence de la terre ?


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Novembre 2008)

Il n'y en a plus. Les distances ont été abolies. 

Qui se rappelle aujourd'hui, où tout est proche et facile à atteindre, ce qu'était une distance, ce qu'était le lointain ?


----------



## rabisse (27 Novembre 2008)

coucou:CouleurSud)
L'Humanité!.... (moins +/-850 millions d'occidentaux)
Qu'est-ce que l'Humanité?


----------



## claud (27 Novembre 2008)

Je préfère les "humanités" (Aristote,Thomas d'Aquin,Molière,Voltaire,
Beethoven,Rembrandt...).

Qui a franchi le Rubicon et en quelle année ?


----------



## gouzigouzi (28 Novembre 2008)

claud a dit:


> Je préfère les "humanités" (Aristote,Thomas d'Aquin,Molière,Voltaire,
> Beethoven,Rembrandt...).
> 
> Qui a franchi le Rubicon et en quelle année ?


11 janvier 49 avant jc
jules cesar

comment s'appelle la tribu de vercingetorix ?


----------



## EtVlan (28 Novembre 2008)

La tribu des Arvernes.

---

Le pire cadeau reçu à Noël?


----------



## manulemafatais (28 Novembre 2008)

Un mac.

Quelqu'un aime ce jeu ?


----------



## gouzigouzi (28 Novembre 2008)

oui moi
qui aime bosser en c?


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Novembre 2008)

manulemafatais a dit:


> Un mac.
> 
> Quelqu'un aime ce jeu ?



Enfin, une vraie réponse et une vraie question

Sinon, Mafate te manque ?


----------



## giga64 (28 Novembre 2008)

Non... 'jamais foutu les pieds à la Réunion 

Malcolm X ou Martin Luther King ?


----------



## oflorent (28 Novembre 2008)

En cinq points : je suis blanche et ronde, et tout le monde veut me décrocher. Qui-suis je ?


----------



## whiplash (29 Novembre 2008)

La lune ! ?

Des patates frites, du fromage, de la sauce ... je suis québécoise et délicieuse, qui suis-je ?


----------



## zepatente (29 Novembre 2008)

whiplash a dit:


> La lune ! ?
> 
> Des patates frites, du fromage, de la sauce ... je suis québécoise et délicieuse, qui suis-je ?



L'homophonie d'un ex-président russe 

Espoir ou Esperanto ?


----------



## EtVlan (1 Décembre 2008)

L'espoir

---

Jessica ou Claudia?


----------



## AppleGold (1 Décembre 2008)

Jessica :love::love::love:

Café ou chocolat ?


----------



## g.robinson (1 Décembre 2008)

Plutôt thé... 

De bonne ou de mauvaise humeur ce matin ?


----------



## zepatente (1 Décembre 2008)

bonne humeur .... à 14h

ouïe ou odorat ?


----------



## claud (1 Décembre 2008)

Notre système auditif comporte de nombreuses finesses chez tout un chacun mais pas
l'odorat , sauf chez certain.

La bataille des trois empereurs ?


----------



## whiplash (1 Décembre 2008)

La bataille d'Austerlitz opposant Napoléon à François 1er et au Tsar Alexandre.  Napoléon gagna.

Le retour en fonction de l'accélérateur de particules du CERN se fera quand ?


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Décembre 2008)

Dès qu'ils auront retrouvé les particules

L'apparence est-elle si mauvaise qu'on le dit ?


----------



## claud (3 Décembre 2008)

[SIZE=-1]Toutes les apparences sont-elles trompeuses? Nos sens ne nous ont-ils été donnés que pour nous faire une illusion continuelle? Tout est-il erreur? Vivons-nous dans un songe, entourés dombres chimériques? Vous voyez le soleil se coucher à lhorizon quand il est déjà dessous. Il nest pas encore levé, et vous le voyez paraître. Cette tour carrée vous semble ronde. Ce bâton enfoncé dans leau vous semble courbé.[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Vous regardez votre image dans un miroir, il vous la représente derrière lui; elle nest ni derrière, ni devant. Cette glace, qui, au toucher et à la vue, est si lisse et si unie, nest quun amas inégal daspérités et de cavités. La peau la plus fine et la plus blanche nest quun réseau hérissé, dont les ouvertures sont incomparablement plus larges que le tissu, et qui renferment un nombre infini de petits crins. Des liqueurs passent sans cesse sous ce réseau, et il en sort des exhalaisons continuelles, qui couvrent toute cette surface. Ce que vous appelez _grand _est très petit pour un éléphant, et ce que vous appelez _petit _est un monde pour des insectes.[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Le même mouvement qui serait rapide pour une tortue serait très lent aux yeux dun aigle. Ce rocher, qui est impénétrable au fer de nos instruments, est un crible percé de plus de trous quil na de matière, et de mille avenues dune largeur prodigieuse, qui conduisent à son centre, ou logent des multitudes danimaux qui peuvent se croire les maîtres de lunivers.[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Rien nest ni comme il vous paraît, ni à la place où vous croyez quil soit.[/SIZE]


[SIZE=-1]Richard Coeur de Lion,qui est-ce ?
[/SIZE]


----------



## g.robinson (3 Décembre 2008)

Le beau papa de Robin Wood 

Et moi qui suis-je ? (n'y aller pas trop fort, j'ai des soucis en ce moment  )


----------



## whiplash (3 Décembre 2008)

Le premier qui me vient en tête c'est Edward G. Robinson.  Un acteur américain ... il était roumain je crois.  Mon prof de cinéma nous a cassé les pieds avec lui pendant une bonne heure la semaine dernière 

Ampli à lampe ou à transistor ?


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Décembre 2008)

g.robinson a dit:


> Le beau papa de Robin Wood
> 
> Et moi qui suis-je ? (n'y aller pas trop fort, j'ai des soucis en ce moment  )





whiplash a dit:


> Le premier qui me vient en tête c'est Edward G. Robinson.  Un acteur américain ... il était roumain je crois.  Mon prof de cinéma nous a cassé les pieds avec lui pendant une bonne heure la semaine dernière
> 
> Ampli à lampe ou à transistor ?



Mais enfin, tu vois bien que c'est Jim Morrison

Au fait, qui était le chanteur du groupe de rock américain, The Doors ?


----------



## EtVlan (3 Décembre 2008)

Jim Morisson 

---

As-tu déjà endommagé un truc qui valais beaucoup d'argent?


----------



## Grug (3 Décembre 2008)

un voilier. 

Le mat de mon bateau est cassé suite  sa collision avec un pont.
l'assureur : et il y a des dommages ?
moi : ben oui le mat.
l'assureur : et le pont ?
moi : euh non juste le mat
l'assureur  : le pont que vous avez percuté.
moi : &#8230;
(un pont en béton et métal contre un mat en alu&#8230
____

Sinon, c'est quoi un coelacanthe ?


----------



## rabisse (3 Décembre 2008)

C'était quoi comme bateau? _(le bateau endommagé...)_


----------



## manulemafatais (3 Décembre 2008)

Comment veut-tu que je le sache ? 



Pourquoi tu demande pas à Grug ?


----------



## rabisse (3 Décembre 2008)

Inventons alors!... :rateau:
Toi qui suis,  décris le voilier de Grug!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Décembre 2008)

Une voile bleue en excellent état, avec des reflets argentés.... par contre la coque est mitée.


Qui va payer la note de remise en état ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2008)

Némon, un de ses potes qui s'est fait la masse de billet en jouant dans un film parait-il


La connerie de ta journée?


----------



## manulemafatais (3 Décembre 2008)

Ponkhead la détient.


Pense-tu à la mort ?


----------



## AppleGold (3 Décembre 2008)

manulemafatais a dit:


> Ponkhead la détient.
> 
> 
> Pense-tu à la mort ?



Souvent.

Tu es tatoué ?


----------



## sundance (4 Décembre 2008)

j'ai le même tatouage qu'un des livres de  Tennessee Williams.


J'ai le trac, peur du trou de mémoire sur scène, qui peut m'aider?


----------



## claud (4 Décembre 2008)

Pourquoi ne voit-on plus de souffleur au théâtre ? On pourrait le réhabiliter !
Cela pourrait provoquer la création de nouveaux emplois !

Que sont devenus les originaux des lettres de la marquise de Sévigné ? Où sont-ils ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Décembre 2008)

J'ai tout mangé.


Les marquises en chocolat, c'est mon péché mignon ! :rose:



Et si  non, pendant ce temps là, les enfants font-ils leurs devoirs ?


----------



## Arkayve (4 Décembre 2008)

Y'a interêt, sinon ils vont voir un peu ce qu'ils vont prendre!! 

Mais en fait, qu'est-ce que je fous là moi?? 

Arfff non aller c'est nul ça comme question!! :love:

*Tu as déjà sorti le sapin dans ton salon?? *


----------



## Macadamia (4 Décembre 2008)

non car si ça sent le sapin c'est pas bon signe!!

pourquoi la pluie nous fait elle chier, et pas le soleil?


----------



## EtVlan (5 Décembre 2008)

Parce que le soleil nous sèche de la $#($*#( de pluie.


(*)(*)(*)(*)(*)(*)(*)(*)(*)(*)


As-tu déjà trouvé de l'argent, par terre, qui n'était pas à toi? si oui, combien et tu as fais quoi avec?


----------



## claud (5 Décembre 2008)

Un jour un jolie fille sur l'avenue du Géneral Leclerc (75014) a fait tomber un billet de 10 ;
je l'ai ramassé et l'ai interpelé pour le lui rendre ; elle a manifestement pensé que je la
"draguais" et m'a ignoré...
Vexé j'ai donné les 10 à un SDF !

Utilises-tu Aide-mémoire ?
(moi,constamment)


----------



## 217ae1 (5 Décembre 2008)

non.

as tu un supredrive ?


----------



## fanougym (6 Décembre 2008)

oui, 

as tu déjà visité une prison turque ?


----------



## Macadamia (6 Décembre 2008)

non

pourquoi les simpsons sont-ils jaunes?


----------



## whiplash (6 Décembre 2008)

ils n'ont pas de reins :rateau:

suis-je le seul à voir des annonces du parti québécois sur macG ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2008)

Oui

Depuis quand n'as-tu plus fait l'amour ?


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Décembre 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Oui
> 
> Depuis quand n'as-tu plus fait l'amour ?



6 mois

et toi ?


----------



## Macadamia (6 Décembre 2008)

euuuuuuuh très exactement ..........ce matin......


pourquoi le smiss france existe elles?


----------



## 217ae1 (7 Décembre 2008)

pour rien. 

utilises tu ichat ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (7 Décembre 2008)

Oui, chaque fois que je suis allé chez le coiffeur, pour que ma mère puisse voir ma tête. 


Qu'as tu demandé au papa Noël ?


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Décembre 2008)

L'immortalité

Quel est au juste le mode d'existence du Père Noël ?


----------



## Macadamia (7 Décembre 2008)

baaaaaaah il teste les jeux vidéo de l'année prochaine en exclu'


puis-je te demander ta main?


----------



## AppleGold (7 Décembre 2008)

Oui mais si c'est la droite, je fais comment pour la souris ?? 

Quick ou McDo ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2008)

Quick

Nord ou Sud ?


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Décembre 2008)

Sud bien sûr 

Quelle couleur ?


----------



## Macadamia (7 Décembre 2008)

orange et vert pomme 

à l'huile ou au beurre?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2008)

Blanc (et qu'on me dise pas que ce n'est pas une couleur )

(Au passage, je conseils pour ceux qui aiment les livres, les ouvrages de Pastoureau sur les couleurs et notamment _Bleu_)

Tu préfères le jour ou la nuit?


----------



## Macadamia (7 Décembre 2008)

la nuit

belle voiture ou belle nature?


----------



## EtVlan (7 Décembre 2008)

Belle nature, bien sur, dans une belle voiture ;-)

--

Tu veux du sirop d'érable?


----------



## Macadamia (7 Décembre 2008)

avec des pancack !

aimes-tu les vaches?


----------



## nonisis (7 Décembre 2008)

bien sûr!
et toi, tu aimes les chèvres?


----------



## Lamégère (7 Décembre 2008)

Non je préfère les boucs!

Quelqu'un connait le temps de demain?


----------



## EtVlan (8 Décembre 2008)

Probablement de la neige... mais ils ne savent pas prévoir 30 minutes à l'avance...

--

Deux petites maisons à vendre dans mon cartier... laquelle préfères-tu?

Celle-ci?





ou

Celle-là?


----------



## whiplash (8 Décembre 2008)

je n'aime pas vraiment les tourelles mais comme il y en a dans les 2 .... je dirais la premiere 

Le vin ou la bière ?  Le kir ou le martini ?


----------



## KaMouChe (8 Décembre 2008)

Vin blanc, mais bière également.
Définitivement, Martini blanc.


Thé ou Café ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Décembre 2008)

Café.
On dit Schtroumpf-bouchon ou Tire-bouschtroumpf ?


----------



## Macadamia (8 Décembre 2008)

le schtroumpf picolo te dirait surement "aga *brup* triloushproumph......trilouchmph..... .....troulichmoumph!!!!!!!!!euuuuuuuuh TIR-SHTROUMPHHHHHHHHHHHHmhouhaAaAaAa....... *burp*

as-tu déja manger du corned beef?


----------



## EtVlan (8 Décembre 2008)

Des restants de viandes en cannes?

(Style: yeux, langues, queues? ou bien des animaux morts le long de la route)?


Non, jamais mangé ça...

---

Combien de temps pour te rendre de ta maison à ton travail?


----------



## AppleGold (8 Décembre 2008)

EtVlan a dit:


> Des restants de viandes en cannes?
> 
> (Style: yeux, langues, queues? ou bien des animaux morts le long de la route)?
> 
> ...



20 minutes le matin à 5H00, le double quand je rentre à 15H00 

Quel étrange phénomène peut bien nous pousser à jouer à ce genre de jeux ?


----------



## claud (8 Décembre 2008)

Un phénomène banal : nous savons tous que notre mac ce n'est pas la vraie vie !

La Montagne Sainte-Victoire,de quel grand peintre français ?


----------



## rabisse (8 Décembre 2008)

Nicolas de Stael. 






Heure d'été ou heure d'hiver?


----------



## Lamégère (8 Décembre 2008)

Aucune, on n'a pas le temps de s'adapter à l'une qu'on passe déjà à l'autre! 

Dessus ou dessous?


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Décembre 2008)

dessous.

tu utilises ton mac a 2h00 du matin ?


----------



## Macadamia (9 Décembre 2008)

quant j'ais un dossier à finir sur indesing oui.......


as-tu deja fait un truc con pour impressionner une fille, si oui quoi?


----------



## Lamégère (9 Décembre 2008)

Non suis pas lesbienne 

Slip, caleçon ou boxer?


----------



## whiplash (9 Décembre 2008)

Boxer ou Caleçon dépendant ....

Dominé ou dominant ?


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Décembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> quant j'ais un dossier à finir sur indesing oui.......
> 
> 
> as-tu deja fait un truc con pour impressionner une fille, si oui quoi?



Oui, une fois j'en ai mangé une, ce qui lui a fait une grosse impression. Bon, ça a marché, mais après nous n'en avons plus jamais parlé 

Sinon, pensez-vous qu'il y aura de la houle demain ?


----------



## Lamégère (9 Décembre 2008)

whiplash a dit:


> Boxer ou Caleçon dépendant ....
> 
> Dominé ou dominant ?



Ca dépend des jours... Et de l'humeur... :love:

Coca©- Menthos© ou Coca©-Baileys©?


----------



## La SAGEsse (9 Décembre 2008)

Lamégère a dit:


> Ca dépend des jours... Et de l'humeur... :love:
> 
> Coca©- Menthos© ou Coca©-Baileys©?




Coca©-Baileys©.

Menthos© après... 

Glace en hiver?


----------



## Craquounette (9 Décembre 2008)

La SAGEsse a dit:


> Coca©-Baileys©.
> 
> Menthos© après...
> 
> Glace en hiver?



Caramelita en toute saison :love:

Fondue en été ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2008)

Qu'elle soit savoyarde ou bourguignonne, le fondue c'est toute l'année 

Lune ou soleil?


----------



## EtVlan (10 Décembre 2008)

En ce moment: Lune (+ verglas en prime)

000

Ton pire défaut?


----------



## Lamégère (10 Décembre 2008)

Mon homme...  (oui je sais cela a déjà été dit)

Rott ou pitt-bull?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2008)

Aucun

Affichage orange ou gris ?


----------



## Macadamia (10 Décembre 2008)

orange!!!!!!

fantaisie ou terre à terre?


----------



## whiplash (10 Décembre 2008)

Terre à terre pour les affaires Fantaisie pour le reste

Au paradis avec Gandhi ou en Enfer avec Lucifer ?


----------



## Macadamia (10 Décembre 2008)

gandhi,mais pas au paradis ste plais

marilyn manson ou jimmy hendrix?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2008)

Hendrix

Jeans ou jupe ?


----------



## Macadamia (11 Décembre 2008)

baaaaaaah.......moi si je met une jupe?ça ferait louche.......mais je met des sarwels!

indesing ou xpress?


----------



## g.robinson (12 Décembre 2008)

InDesign bien sur !!!!

Pourquoi utiliser encore xPress ?


----------



## Macadamia (12 Décembre 2008)

là ou je bosse, ils l'utilise encore.......et quand je rentre chez moi je me refout sur indesing!!!!


question très très importante pour mon noël : Iphone ou Itouch??????


----------



## Lamégère (12 Décembre 2008)

Iphone si t'aime l'Orange

Rouge ou rosé?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> question très très importante pour mon noël : Iphone ou Itouch??????



Aucun des deux, bande de mécréants consuméristes 





Tu prends quoi comme petit déj'?

Toasted par lamégère auquel je répond... Blanc!!


----------



## Lamégère (12 Décembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Aucun des deux, bande de mécréants consuméristes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tartine de brousse fermentée et blanc sec... (ben oui on se refait pas)

Foie gras ou huitres?


----------



## Macadamia (12 Décembre 2008)

je suis allergique à tout les produits de la mer........ donc je sais pas lequel je préférerais.... 

acheter les mises à jour CS4 ou pas?


----------



## Lamégère (12 Décembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> je suis allergique à tout les produits de la mer........ donc je sais pas lequel je préférerais....


 
Heu juste je dévie un peu mais tu peux me dire ce qu'il y a de marin dans le foie gras???:mouais:


----------



## Macadamia (12 Décembre 2008)

ah.....merde......j'ais vu huitre et après j'ais lu moule......désolééééé

je mange pas de canard,par politesse pour Iduck


----------



## Lamégère (12 Décembre 2008)

Non non ça va mais je commençais à me poser des questions...


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Décembre 2008)

Lamégère a dit:


> Non non ça va mais je commençais à me poser des questions...



Remarque que...


----------



## rabisse (12 Décembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> je suis allergique à tout les produits de la mer........ donc je sais pas lequel je préférerais....





Lamégère a dit:


> Heu juste je dévie un peu mais tu peux me dire ce qu'il y a de marin dans le foie gras???:mouais:





Macadamia a dit:


> ah.....merde......j'ais vu huitre et après j'ais lu moule......désolééééé
> je mange pas de canard,par politesse pour Iduck





Lamégère a dit:


> Non non ça va mais je commençais à me poser des questions...



 A lire..c'est franchement surréaliste! :rateau: On en oublie la question!
D'ailleurs, _(à toi qui suis)_....quelle était la question?


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Décembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> A lire..c'est franchement surréaliste! :rateau: On en oublie la question!
> D'ailleurs, _(à toi qui suis)_....quelle était la question?



Je ne sais pas si je suis (enfin, du verbe suivre), mais il me semble qu'en fin de compte, la question était la question (ou la question de la question)



A propos de "suis" (mais du verbe être), est-ce que pour être il faut penser ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> A propos de "suis" (mais du verbe être), est-ce que pour être il faut penser ?



J'aurai, pour ma part, inverser les verbes...


Mais j'ajouterai: Quel moyen faut-il (se) donner pour exprimer la pensée?


----------



## rabisse (12 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si je suis (enfin, du verbe suivre), mais il me semble qu'en fin de compte, la question était la question (ou la question de la question)
> 
> A propos de "suis" (mais du verbe être), est-ce que pour être il faut penser ?





antoine59 a dit:


> J'aurai, pour ma part, inverser les verbes...
> 
> Mais j'ajouterai: Quel moyen faut-il (se) donner pour exprimer la pensée?



Ce n'est plus du surréalisme là, c'est du cartésianisme(sic)  pur et dur!
Ces méditations métaphysiques tiennent en une réponse:
"Ac proinde haec cognitio, ego cogito, ergo sum, est omnium prima & certissima, quae cuilibet ordine philosophanti occurrat." :sleep:
("Cette pensée, je pense, donc je suis, est la première et la plus certaine qui se présente à celui qui conduit ses pensées par ordre."...signé: René.) :love:
_Toi qui suis_(bis), médites-tu? si non es-tu une pierre?


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Décembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> Ce n'est plus du surréalisme là, c'est du cartésianisme(sic)  pur et dur!
> Ces méditations métaphysiques tiennent en une réponse:
> "Ac proinde haec cognitio, ego cogito, ergo sum, est omnium prima & certissima, quae cuilibet ordine philosophanti occurrat." :sleep:
> ("Cette pensée, je pense, donc je suis, est la première et la plus certaine qui se présente à celui qui conduit ses pensées par ordre."...signé: René.) :love:
> _Toi qui suis_(bis), médites-tu? si non es-tu une pierre?



L'ordre des raisons 
René l'a vécu comme un échec philosophique nécessaire
L'impuissance de l'intuition à embrasser la totalité de ce qui est
La triste obligation de la déduction comme une intuition continuée*

"Maintenant on peut se demander pourquoi nous avons ajouté ici à l'intuition un autre mode de connaissance consistant dans la déduction (...) Il a fallu le faire parce que nous savons la plupart des choses d'une manière certaine sans qu'elles soient évidentes" (Regulae III)

Et finalement, pourquoi l'union substantielle de l'âme et du corps ?

(je réponds à l'envers)

*la vie de l'esprit est une chierie


----------



## claud (13 Décembre 2008)

L'âme  est ce par quoi la vie qui était puissance dans le corps devient acte : la forme du corps; c'est dire que l'âme ne saurait être conçue sans le corps qu'elle anime.

Quelle est la thèse des platoniciens sur ce sujet ?


----------



## rabisse (13 Décembre 2008)

Pour notre bon vieux Platoche (pas le footeux, l'autre ), fervent partisan du dualisme de l'Homme en deux entités distinctes (l'Âme et le Corps), s'encanaille sur le postulat que lÂme serait tout et que le corps ne serait qu'un vilain vecteur vindicatif, qui le priverait de la vraie connaissance des vraies vérités du fond de la caverne. Seule la mort délivrerait l'Âme de ce Corps-tombeau, limité, borné et qui a froid aux pieds l'hiver! :mouais:
Ach mein Gott, je voudrais bien voler mais mon corps y veut paaaas !! :rateau::rateau::rateau:

Quid de la cosusanbst..cobustanbia :hein:...cosubstantialité de Kant ? :rateau::rateau:


----------



## Grug (13 Décembre 2008)

Aucune idée. 


C'est quoi cette nouvelle manie de tenter d'ouvrir des sujets généraux au comptoir ?


----------



## Lamégère (14 Décembre 2008)

Se faire bien voir des modos surement... 


Un sujet sur la meilleur manière de s'épiler le maillot ou un sujet sur la couleur de cheveux que vous préférez le plus??? :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (14 Décembre 2008)

Un sujet sur l'épilation du maillot, d'ailleurs:

"Salut moi c'est louloutte50, j'ai une question a poser. 
Je me rase le maillot assez souvent mais le problèmes c'est qu'après je suis toute irrité, j'ai pleins de petit boutons qui reste pendant des jours, comment puis-je faire pour éviter d'en avoir? 
aidez moi s'il vous plaît car je risque de faire ma 1ère fois avec mon mec mais j'aimerais éviter d'être comme ça!!!!!merci! "


Question ou pas?


----------



## Lamégère (14 Décembre 2008)

Oui oui question! 

Suppression avant la fin de la journée ou pas?


----------



## Macadamia (14 Décembre 2008)

oh oui je vous en supplie!!!!!!!

un modo, c'est quoi? *et ouai j'ai toujours pas pigé:rose:.......*


----------



## Lamégère (14 Décembre 2008)

Un modo(modérateur) est une gentille personne qui parle toujurs très bien et qui t'empêche de dévier du droit chemin. Le modo peut entre autre et en fonction de tes méfaits verbaux, te filer un avertissement, t'humilier publiquement, te bannir temporairement et éventuellement pour toujours si tu es très très méchant... Voilà alors tiens toi à carreau sinon tu sais ce qu'il t'attend hein...
   Finalement elles marchent super bien ces pillules...






Alors humiliation ou bannissement?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (14 Décembre 2008)

Lamégère a dit:


> Un modo(modérateur) est une gentille personne qui parle toujurs très bien et qui t'empêche de dévier du droit chemin. Le modo peut entre autre et en fonction de tes méfaits verbaux, te filer un avertissement, t'humilier publiquement, te bannir temporairement et éventuellement pour toujours si tu es très très méchant... Voilà alors tiens toi à carreau sinon tu sais ce qu'il t'attend hein...
> Finalement elles marchent super bien ces pillules...
> 
> 
> ...



je vote humiliation. 

et vous ?


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Décembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> je vote humiliation.
> 
> et vous ?



Tu as voté lèche-cul au lieu de ban
Il ne fallait pas
Donc, tu auras droit au pal, au supplice de l'iPod (au passage, c'est une grosse merde pour faire croître le désert, d'où sa triste situation, du côté des fondements)
Le syndrome de Stockholm te guette 

Sinon, quel temps fait-il à Stockholm ?


----------



## ScubaARM (14 Décembre 2008)

Quelques éclaircies, entre 2 et 4°C 

Quelle heure la prochaine vague ?


----------



## Macadamia (15 Décembre 2008)

euuuuuuuh demain.. ........ ou après ......nan tout de suite

et comment fait on pour ètre modo?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

Il faut être très gentil

Adium ou iChat ?


----------



## whiplash (15 Décembre 2008)

adium

quel est le plus bel endroit où tu es allé ?


----------



## claud (15 Décembre 2008)

Au grand canyon du Colorado ! Fabuleux ! Il faut descendre à pied au fond...

La fameuse bataille de Cannes ? Qui contre qui ? Quand ?


----------



## whiplash (17 Décembre 2008)

Les carthaginois contre les romains à Cannae en Apulie ( Sud-est de l'Italie ).  Le général Hannibal à la tête des carthaginois a vaincu les romains deux fois plus nombreux.


Quel est le nom du méchant dans le roi lion ?_http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canne_(Italie)_http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apulie


----------



## pierre-auvergne (17 Décembre 2008)

> Quel est le nom du méchant dans le roi lion ?



Je crois que c'est Skar ou un truc du genre.:rateau:

Et ta mère, elle s'appelle comment ?


----------



## AppleGold (17 Décembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Je crois que c'est Skar ou un truc du genre.:rateau:
> 
> Et ta mère, elle s'appelle comment ?



Secret ... 

Et ta soeur ?


----------



## OoAleFRoO (17 Décembre 2008)

Secret aussi......

Combien font 1 bière + 1bière ? (question piège hein !)

PS: la réponse sera exprimée en nombre de bière(s) )


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Décembre 2008)

Heuuuuuuu.... 3?

Pourquoi qu'elle est blonde barbie?


----------



## Lamégère (18 Décembre 2008)

Parce qu'elle est tombé dans un bain de décoloration quand elle était petite... Comme ça décape vachement c'est pour ça aussi qu'elle n'a plus de poil à la choupinette (ils sont tombés suite à ce facheux incident)...

Pourquoi personne ne m'arrête quand je raconte des conneries?


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Décembre 2008)

Parce que qui en dirait sinon? 

Et pourquoi que ken il est pas blond, hein???


----------



## Lamégère (18 Décembre 2008)

Parce que Ken est un homme et qu'il fait ce qu'il veut, il n'est pas tributaire du "soit belle, blonde et inculte"... Ken lui roule dans une grosse bagnole, fume des cigares en buvant du scotch avec ses potes en boîte de nuit...

J'ai dérapé là non?


----------



## OoAleFRoO (18 Décembre 2008)

> Heuuuuuuu.... 3?



Ouais bien vu c'était la bonne réponse !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (18 Décembre 2008)

Lamégère a dit:


> Parce que Ken est un homme et qu'il fait ce qu'il veut, il n'est pas tributaire du "soit belle, blonde et inculte"... Ken lui roule dans une grosse bagnole, fume des cigares en buvant du scotch avec ses potes en boîte de nuit...
> 
> J'ai dérapé là non?



Comme d'ab. 

Température à Bombay ?


----------



## claud (18 Décembre 2008)

25° C à 17 h 47 (heure de Paris).

Dans un terminal comment fait-on pour vider un dossier récalcitrant de la corbeille ?


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Décembre 2008)

claud a dit:


> 25° C à 17 h 47 (heure de Paris).
> 
> Dans un terminal comment fait-on pour vider un dossier récalcitrant de la corbeille ?



Bon, alors tu le fais très vite et après tu pars en courant, parce que les flics arrivent avec des petits robots qui vont tout faire exploser ton dossier 

Sinon, trouvez-vous que l'inconscient est sale et malpoli ?


----------



## OoAleFRoO (18 Décembre 2008)

> Sinon, trouvez-vous que l'inconscient est sale et malpoli ?


Sale non, malpoli pourquoi pas ?!
Mais franchement tu la sort d'où cette question ?
Bon ma question à 2F !
Température en Autriche ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2008)

Qu'est-ce que j'en sais et qu'est-ce que je m'en fous 

Chocolat chaud ou froid (à boire) ?


----------



## da capo (18 Décembre 2008)

jamais chaud merci.

Mais si on admet que Godzilla est une représentation des violentes sanctions faites au Japon après guerre, pourquoi est-il si mal fait ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2008)

Je préfère Host !






Sinon, tu sais à quoi correspond cette suite de nombre (sig. a-z8, Aa-Rr8, Ss8) ? 

(Rha les exposants ne s'affichent pas. Le chiffre 8 est à chaque fois en exposant)


----------



## rabisse (18 Décembre 2008)

Ecoute Antoine(59) 
je google et je tombe sur ça! 

Support:livre	
Auteur: Horace
co-auteur:	Brye, Robert de, Le Sueur, Vincent
Titre: Odes choisies d'Horace, mises en vers francois, dédiées à l'Académie française Par le Sieur De Brye. Seconde édition augmentée de dix odes nouvelles. Odes
Editeur-date: A Paris, Chez Guillaume de Luynes, Libraire Juré, au Palais, en la Gallerie des Merciers, à la Justice. M. DC. XCV : [s.n.], 1695
Description[12], 173 p ; in-8
Avec le texte latin et trad. en français sur page en regard
Marque au titre (A l'Immortalité
Bandeaux gr.s.b. sig. L S ou V. LS, culs-de-lampe
Extr. du privilège, daté 13 octobre 1692
Achevé d'imprimer, 22 janvier 1695
*Présence de vers*...  ça te va?

Horaces ou Curiaces?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2008)

@Rabisse: Tu n'es pas loin avec l'exemple de ce livre ancien. On est bien dans le domaine du livre, de la reliure et du papier. En revanche, ces chiffres n'indiquent pas la présence de vers...

Bic ou stylo plume?


----------



## OoAleFRoO (19 Décembre 2008)

Bic !
Feuilles petits ou grands carreaux?


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Décembre 2008)

OoAleFRoO a dit:


> Bic !
> Feuilles petits ou grands carreaux?



Sans

Pourquoi l'espace devrait-il toujours être quadrillé ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

pour mieux se perdre dans les repères...



*******
asymptote oblique ou diagonale mobile ?

.


----------



## da capo (19 Décembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> asymptote oblique ou diagonale mobile ?



elle caresse sans toucher, je choisis l'asymptote.


*************



califourchon ou amazone ?


----------



## Lamégère (19 Décembre 2008)

califourchon quoique amazone... On parle pas de cheval hein? Si? Zut me suis encore plantée... 

Sinon pourquoi y en a-t'il qui lancent des sujets "étranges"(ça c'est pour pas dire autre chose) dans le Bar??


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Décembre 2008)

Lamégère a dit:


> califourchon quoique amazone... On parle pas de cheval hein? Si? Zut me suis encore plantée...
> 
> Sinon pourquoi y en a-t'il qui lancent des sujets "étranges"(ça c'est pour pas dire autre chose) dans le Bar??



Normal, c'est l'inquiétante étrangeté du fantasme. Ils aiment ça. Il veulent être beaux pendant un instant ici. Il faut les excuser. Ils sont fragiles. Il faut faire comme si on n'avait rien vu 

Sinon, comment vas-tu ?


----------



## Lamégère (19 Décembre 2008)

Bien super merci c'est le week end et certains sujets en revanche me donnent des idées... 

Et sinon quelqu'un sait si tirhum a fini tout son rhum? :mouais:


----------



## Macadamia (22 Décembre 2008)

nan,après 20% il suinte trop et peut plus tenir la bouteille 

abnégation ou damnation?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2008)

Dame nation

24 ou 31 ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2008)

je dirais l'illimité, l'incommensurable, la démesure...


l'infiniment petit ou l'infiniment grand ?


.


----------



## La SAGEsse (22 Décembre 2008)

Les deux, l'un ne va pas sans l'autre...

Pieds par terre ou tête en l'air?


----------



## 217ae1 (22 Décembre 2008)

pieds par terre.

802.11 G ou N ?


----------



## da capo (22 Décembre 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> 802.11 G ou N ?



gign

------------


gendarme ou andouillette ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (22 Décembre 2008)

Gendarme!

Vin blanc ou champagne?


----------



## AppleGold (22 Décembre 2008)

Vin blanc (moelleux et avec du foie gras si possible ...  )

Tapas ou petits fours ?


----------



## claud (23 Décembre 2008)

petits fours

Qui d'autre que moi va demain démonter et ranger (presque dans un placard) toute 
son installation informatique pour faire de la place dans sa salle de séjour pour recevoir
le 24 au soir et le 25...
et donc qui d'autre que moi va vivre 48 heures sans regarder son cher mac...
êtes-vous sûr qu'on peut vivre ainsi ?
est-ce que cela fait beaucoup souffrir ?
dois-je consulter un toubib au préalable ?
aidez-moi ?


----------



## claud (26 Décembre 2008)

Merveilleuses 48 heures passées en famille...

J'ai eu du mal à retrouver l'endroit de mon appartement où j'avais "remisé" mon mac...


Quel claveciniste a enregistré l'intégrale des sonates de Domemico Scarlatti ?
(34 CD...)


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (26 Décembre 2008)

Pieter jan Belder

Comment faire un moelleux au praliné ?


----------



## Macadamia (28 Décembre 2008)

tu prends des pralines moelleuses .......

mon frère qui m'offre un t shirt avec dessus "la pomme , c est pourris"
tarte dans la tète ou pas?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Décembre 2008)

BRIQUE DANS LA TÊTE !! (c'est ton frère, il peut encaisser plus)


Que pensez-vous des boites robotisées ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (1 Janvier 2009)

Rien 

Pourquoi ce fil s'est arrêté?


----------



## toys (2 Janvier 2009)

il a juste fait une pause.

que faut t' il pour faire des frites?


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Janvier 2009)

de l'huile! comme disait valerie lemercier dans la parodie de l'ecole des fans!

mais où va notre monde en ce début d'année et pour les cinq prochaines?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2009)

Dans la continuité, ça va pas être rigolo.

Dock 2D ou 3D ?


----------



## meskh (4 Janvier 2009)

3D 

T'as pas autre chose à faire ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2009)

Wouaip, j'vais prendre une douche!

Qui sera le roi?


----------



## 217ae1 (4 Janvier 2009)

moi. 

combien de RAM ?


----------



## meskh (4 Janvier 2009)

14

et pourquoi ça gratte ?


----------



## Macadamia (4 Janvier 2009)

ya un trou....

pourquoi ça pue?


----------



## 217ae1 (4 Janvier 2009)

aucune idée.

msn, amsn ou audium ?


----------



## Macadamia (4 Janvier 2009)

c'est adium, amsn c'est mieux 

dread ou ateba?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2009)

Les deux me font rire...

Alors vous avez fait votre marché ce matin?


----------



## 217ae1 (4 Janvier 2009)

non.

mac portable ou fixe ?


----------



## Macadamia (4 Janvier 2009)

portable et fixe!!!

pourquoi 'ai pas assez d'argent????


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2009)

Parce que tu n'as pas été assez sage avec le père Noël... 

Heuuuu... quelle est ma question?


----------



## 217ae1 (4 Janvier 2009)

je ne sais pas comment savoir...

comment savoir quelle est sa question ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2009)

En me la posant!

Bon, quel va être mon meilleur score?


----------



## Macadamia (4 Janvier 2009)

il faut lire dans ses pensées

qui sait lire dans les pensées?


----------



## 217ae1 (4 Janvier 2009)

moi, mais pas a distance (il faut être connecté au même réseau airport) 

quelle couleur d'iPod ?


----------



## Macadamia (4 Janvier 2009)

oraaaaaaaaaaaaange!!!!!


pourquoi le lundi?


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2009)

Parce que Dimanche s'est le jour du Seigneur!!!

Qu'est ce que je vais manger ce soir?


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Janvier 2009)

c'est vraiment le jour pour poser cette question!! attends qu'on l'ait tiré!

c'est quand tes prochaines vacances? :rose::love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2009)

Mes prochaines vacances.... pffffff mi-avril... C'est loooooooooin!

Au fait c'est quoi/qui qu'on doit tirer Joel???


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Janvier 2009)

le roi!! tu as changé ta question ! vilaine !

et qu'avez-vous mangé finalement pour l'épiphanie ?


----------



## KaMouChe (5 Janvier 2009)

Un Macdo, honte à moi l'étudiant perdu dans son appart',

Facebook ou Copainsd'avant.com ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2009)

FessesBook

Dormir sur le dos ou sur le ventre ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2009)

Ah désolé pour moi c'est en chien de fusil! 

Expressionnisme abstrait ou abstraction lyrique?


----------



## kuep (8 Janvier 2009)

Colique néphrétique.

Mais qui a tué Pamela Rose ? :/


----------



## Lamégère (8 Janvier 2009)

M'en fout j'ai pas vu le film!

Ya rien d'interressant à la télé ce soir?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Je ne sais pas.

Bain ou douche ?


----------



## Craquounette (9 Janvier 2009)

Bain à deux c'est encore mieux.

String ou shorty ?


----------



## meskh (10 Janvier 2009)

Shorty !!

Un doigt ou deux de whisky ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Janvier 2009)

Deux doigts... 

La prise de mon port USB ne marche plus, pourquoi?


----------



## meskh (10 Janvier 2009)

T'es pas dans le bon sens 

Ta mère n'as qu'un bras, elle fait des ronds dans la piscine :affraid: mais qui es tu ?


----------



## 217ae1 (11 Janvier 2009)

moi 

souris ou tackpad ?


----------



## itako (11 Janvier 2009)

trackpad.

moule ou chat?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2009)

Chat.

Rouge, blanc ou rosé ?


----------



## giga64 (11 Janvier 2009)

Bien cuit 

Stylo Bic ou stylo plume ?


----------



## meskh (11 Janvier 2009)

Bic 

T'as salué la lune ?


----------



## JPTK (11 Janvier 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Bic
> 
> T'as salué la lune ?




Oui 2 fois aujourd'hui...

Roquefort ou Fourme d'Ambert ?


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Oui 2 fois aujourd'hui...
> 
> Roquefort ou Fourme d'Ambert ?



L'impossible choix. 
Un morceau de chaque  Moi et le fromage .... 


Plutôt du matin ou du soir ?


----------



## Lamégère (12 Janvier 2009)

Plutôt du matin mais bon il m'arrive de tenir au moins jusqu'à 20H30 le soir hein...

T'as pris combien de kilos pendant les fêtes?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2009)

4 kg et j'en reviens toujours pas  

Côté couloir ou côté fenêtre?


----------



## LilyChan (12 Janvier 2009)

Coté fenêtre!! 

Comment tu fais pour réviser sur MacGé?


----------



## kuep (12 Janvier 2009)

Je révise pas 

On peut effacer ses messages sur MacGé ? /)


----------



## Macadamia (12 Janvier 2009)

édit


on peut dormir avec son mac dans les bras?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2009)

Personnellement, je préfère étreindre une personne en chair et en os 

Quadrillées ou blanches (vos feuilles...)?


----------



## LilyChan (12 Janvier 2009)

Quadrillées à gros carreaux toujours !! 


Pourquoi on peut pas éternuer sans fermer les yeux?!!!


----------



## estcethomas (12 Janvier 2009)

parce que sinon ils sortent de leurs orbites!:rateau:

pourquoi en france les cours commencent si tôt?:sleep:


----------



## meskh (13 Janvier 2009)

C'est bien, tu fais partie de la france qui se lève tôt 

Pourquoi ne sommes nous pas libres ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

Parce que nous ne le désirons pas et que cela demande trop de travail.

Tu dis &#63743; ou cmd ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Janvier 2009)

Moi je dis "pomme" ya pas de pectine dans "commande".

Est-ce que ca va finir par arrêter de cailler dehors ?


----------



## jacquemoud_b (13 Janvier 2009)

en tout cas pas chez moi, c'est la friole et ça continue!

ma question : 

pourquoi travailles-tu pas maintenant?


----------



## 217ae1 (13 Janvier 2009)

parce que j'ai fini de travailler.

je peux recréer "a quoi ressemble votre bureau" ?


----------



## kuep (13 Janvier 2009)

Fais toi plaisir.

Pull ou chauffage ?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Janvier 2009)

pull chauffage ça coûte trop cher!

qu'est ce que vous faisiez avant de vous assoire devant votre ordi?


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Janvier 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> pull chauffage ça coûte trop cher!
> 
> qu'est ce que vous faisiez avant de vous assoire devant votre ordi?



Eh bien, heu, je travaillais (debout), à saper le vieux monde
Ce qui m'a d'ailleurs évité de m'_assoire_ 
Parce que : "cours, camarade, le vieux monde est derrière toi"
Alors, avant de m'_assoire_... 

Sinon, pendant que j'y suis : la dialectique peut-elle casser des briques ?


----------



## jacquemoud_b (13 Janvier 2009)

oui, les briques de mon indifférence 


plutôt été ou plutôt hiver?


----------



## LilyChan (13 Janvier 2009)

Eté of course! 

La dernière fois que t'as pété les plombs, c'était quand et pourquoi??


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

Printemps 

Aqua ou graphite ?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Janvier 2009)

jacquemoud_b a dit:


> oui, les briques de mon indifférence
> 
> 
> plutôt été ou plutôt hiver?



plutôt demi saison!:rateau:

au début, qui savait qu'il y aurait une fin?


----------



## Lamégère (13 Janvier 2009)

God of course!  (et oui on peut mettre God à toutes les sauces...)

Pourquoi ya un Q qui se trimbale sur Macgé?


----------



## kuep (13 Janvier 2009)

Il n'y a de Q que dans l'oeil de celui qui le regarde  

Les chaines du service public sans pub, ca vous change la vie hein ?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Janvier 2009)

pas vraiment... ni plus ni moins... c'est pas trop mon truc les feuilletons de flic à la française ou les matchs de foot!

ça t'ammuse de prendre tes doigts en photo pour en faire un avatar?


----------



## kuep (13 Janvier 2009)

C'est vrai qu'on dirait des doigts, mais je vais pas casser le mythe en révélant de quelle partie de mon corps d'Apollon il s'agit 

Plutôt musique ou cinéma ? :/


----------



## LilyChan (13 Janvier 2009)

Musique à fond et de tout! 

je réitère ma question de toute a l'heure vu que personne n'a pu répondre :hein:

Ton dernier pétage de plombs? et pourquoi?


----------



## Lamégère (13 Janvier 2009)

TOUT DE SUITE A CAUSE DE TA QUESTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

C'est bon là?


----------



## LilyChan (13 Janvier 2009)

T'es fâché tout rouge on dirait en plus! 


Ta chose fétiche?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

Dernier craquage, il y a 1 mois à peine.

"Merci monsieur pour votre intervention.
Cependant, j'aurai une question.
Pourquoi n'avoir pas intégrer dans votre réflexion l'article publié il a 1 mois dans la revue hongroise? Vous l'avez au moins lu, je l'espère?"

Je suis rester calme extérieurement, mais au fond de moi, je bouillonnais comme jamais. 

Je suis sorti, j'ai couru et j'ai crié comme un c** dans le jardin du Luxembourg 

Tulipe ou rose?

Edit: Totalement grillé par Lamégère. Au moins, tu as eu des réponse comme ça LilyChan! 

Sinon ma chose fétiche: un porte-clé playmobile pirate avec les jambes en moins.


----------



## estcethomas (13 Janvier 2009)

cette aprem contre mon prof de math qui ne voulait pas m'écouter! et quand il a vue que j'avais raison il s'est excusé et a dit qu'il n'était qu'une merde alors ça m'a calmé!

tu joues d'un instrument?

EDIT: total de chez total grillé!


----------



## Lamégère (13 Janvier 2009)

LilyChan a dit:


> T'es fâché tout rouge on dirait en plus!
> 
> 
> Ta chose fétiche?



Mon canard... :love:

Brune ou blonde? La bière hein!


----------



## estcethomas (13 Janvier 2009)

sa dépend de l'humeur!

le pastis avec ou sans eau?:rateau:


----------



## Lamégère (13 Janvier 2009)

Plutôt sans pastis... 


Boulet ou Dion? :mouais:


----------



## kuep (13 Janvier 2009)

A choisir, fracture tibia péroné :/


Naturisme ou relais chateaux ? ()


----------



## meskh (14 Janvier 2009)

Naturisme

Qu'est ce que ca peut te faire, t'es toubib ?


----------



## Lamégère (14 Janvier 2009)

Oui proctologue 

Un diagnostique?


----------



## kuep (14 Janvier 2009)

Malotrus 

Frites ou potatoes


----------



## Lamégère (14 Janvier 2009)

Aucun des 2! Je suis pas patatovore môa môsieur! 

Pourquoi malotru? Je gagne ma vie honnêtement... T'es sur que tu veux pas un diagnostique?


----------



## teleute (14 Janvier 2009)

Volontier mais j'ai une dysenterie du tonnerre de dieu !

Tentée, Lamégère ?


----------



## Lamégère (14 Janvier 2009)

Bien entendu, commençons le traitement... Je te prescris pour l'instant un bouchon, en liège évidement, on verra par la suite 

Heu sinon la note je l'envoie à qui?


----------



## teleute (14 Janvier 2009)

A mon ORL, c'est lui qui s'occupe des sons, toi tu t'occupes du fond !

Maintenant que j'ai eu un doigt, je peux avoir un whisky ?


----------



## EtVlan (15 Janvier 2009)

J'en ai pas, j'aime pas... mais j'ai du Goldshlagger

---

Le meilleur truc que tu as utilisé pour tricher à l'école?


----------



## LilyChan (15 Janvier 2009)

Moi, J'écrivais derrière ma règle en métal: NI vu, ni connu! :rateau:


La meilleure bonne nouvelle que l'on t'ai annoncé?


----------



## meskh (15 Janvier 2009)

Ton père a fait une connerie, il est mort :mouais:

Mais ce n'était pas la faute de ce proctologue, mais de qui alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

Pas de moi en tout les cas 

Début d'année ou fin d'année ?


----------



## AppleGold (15 Janvier 2009)

Milieu d'année ... (vive l'été) 

Grosse berline ou petite citadine ?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Janvier 2009)

un bon vélo et de bonne chaussure!


plutôt punk à chien ou rappeur à chaîne?


----------



## kuep (15 Janvier 2009)

Plutôt homme à femmes :style: /)

Plutôt choux de bruxelles ou épinards ?


----------



## Lamégère (15 Janvier 2009)

Ancienne au moins on s'emmerde pas la vie à aller les faire dépanner chez le concessionnaire du coin...


Qui est arrivé le premier: la poule ou l'oeuf?


----------



## kuep (15 Janvier 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Ancienne au moins on s'emmerde pas la vie à aller les faire dépanner chez le concessionnaire du coin...
> 
> 
> Qui est arrivé le premier: la poule ou l'oeuf?



Pas Lamégère en tout cas, apparemment  

Questions à la con ou pas ?


----------



## Lamégère (15 Janvier 2009)

Question à la con biensur!!

Sinon boeuf carotte ou ripoux?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Janvier 2009)

ça c'est un piège! aucun des deux! Juste pas flic!

qui savait au début qu'il aurait une fin?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

Qui se rappellera du début à la fin ? 

As-tu passé une bonne nuit ?


----------



## Lamégère (16 Janvier 2009)

NON! mes chiens ronflent...

Il existe des trucs pour éviter que les chiens ronflent? (à part les empêcher de respirer...)


----------



## kuep (16 Janvier 2009)

Ne pas dormir dans la même niche t'empêche de les entendre 

Rêves érotiques ou cauchemars ?


----------



## Lamégère (16 Janvier 2009)

Les deux!:love:

C'est mal?


----------



## kuep (16 Janvier 2009)

Non, mais si ca fait mal, c'est mieux :love: 

Hyperactif ou lymphatique ?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Janvier 2009)

hyperactif puis lymphatique!

tu fais quoi ce soir?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

Rien de spécial

Et toi tu as une soirée plus passionnante ?


----------



## meskh (16 Janvier 2009)

Plus de 36 heures que je bosse ... :sleep:

Pourquoi tu touches si tu ne sais pas ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (16 Janvier 2009)

Pour savoir... 

Pourquoi je n'ai pas de question intelligente à poser?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Janvier 2009)

pour savoir!

combien faudrait qu'on te donne pour que tu repasses ne serait ce qu'une journée sur windows?:rateau:

EDIT: grillé mais au moins on a pensé à la même chose!


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Janvier 2009)

30 milions.

airport ou ethernet ?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Janvier 2009)

ethernet pour le mac pro et airport pour le macbook!

vous avez déjà appelé le 118 218?:rateau:


----------



## brucetp (16 Janvier 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> ethernet pour le mac pro et airport pour le macbook!
> 
> vous avez déjà appelé le 118 218?:rateau:



oui pour un coiffeur
et un taxi est sorti de l'ascenseur...

Plutôt Georges Lucas ou Luc Besson?


----------



## kuep (16 Janvier 2009)

Plutôt  Georges Benson :style: 

Plutôt Donald ou Mickey ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

Mickey

Plutôt Simpson ou Futurama ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Janvier 2009)

Simpson.

Journée pluvieuse, journée heureuse?


----------



## meskh (17 Janvier 2009)

si on a la chance d'etre a l'abri, oui

sommes nous vraiment libres, ou seulement enfermés dans nos perceptions ?


----------



## kuep (17 Janvier 2009)

Nous sommes sourds et aveugles, parce que nous le valons bien 

Plutot du soiiiir ou du matin ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Janvier 2009)

plutôt soir sans hésiter!!!


plutôt revendeur apple ou plutôt fnac?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

Revendeur Fnac (de toute manière j'ai pas le choix)

Couscous ou tajine ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Janvier 2009)

ça dépend du chef!


quel reproche pourrais tu faire à apple?


----------



## 217ae1 (17 Janvier 2009)

d'avoir fait les ipod compatible windows.

regardes tu la tv en utilisant ton mac ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Janvier 2009)

en ce moment même oui!


tu fais quoi à tes heures perdues?


----------



## kuep (17 Janvier 2009)

Je cherche comment en perdre encore plus :sleep:

Plutôt bordélique ou maniaque du rangement ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Janvier 2009)

carrément bordélique!

le portable: tactile ou à touche?


----------



## LilyChan (17 Janvier 2009)

A touches, plus précis! 

Combien t'as de grains de beauté? 

(THE question à la con )


----------



## kuep (17 Janvier 2009)

Je suis noir.
Edit : ah non, j'en ai un sur la "fesse" gauche 

Chaussures ou baskets ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Chaussures ou baskets ?




 Dixit l'Académie française: 

_Chaussure: Pièce d'habillement qui couvre et protège le pied_


Sinon, je préfère les tongs! 

Kerouac ou Bukowski?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

Bukowski...

Bruno Schulz ou Witold Gombrowicz ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

Witold Gombrowicz... sans hésiter...

(Ca fait plaisirs de revoir  et bien entendu, je te revois sur ce genre de question!! )

Fantasia ou Alice aux pays des Merveilles ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Janvier 2009)

kerouac sans hésiter!

comment vous êtes vous retrouvé sur mac?

EDIT: j'ai été trop lent...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

Alice...

Rhum Ginger ou Cuba Libre ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

LHO a dit:


> Alice...
> 
> Rhum Ginger ou Cuba Libre ?



Rhum Ginger

Tournedos Rossini ou salade Périgourdine (dis-je en ayant manger des pâtes )


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

la salade en entrée, le Tournedos en plat... 


vitesse ou lenteur ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

LHO a dit:


> la salade en entrée, le Tournedos en plat...
> /QUOTE]
> 
> accompagné d'un brouilly...
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

la lumière des ombres...   


l'étrange ou le familier ?


----------



## 217ae1 (17 Janvier 2009)

le familier.

son depuis mac, ipod ou airtunes ?


----------



## claud (18 Janvier 2009)

Son depuis Harman-Kardon Soundsticks II.


Hector -défenseur de Troie- avait qui comme parents ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2009)

Fils du roi Priam et d'Hécube.

Aperçu ou Xee ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Janvier 2009)

le roi Priam et hécube il me semble... Mais je ne suis pas sur!


tu fais des recherches sur la mythologie?:rateau:


----------



## meskh (18 Janvier 2009)

Non j'etais bourré quand j'ai vu Troie et je ne me souviens plus 

Kug Fu Panda ou Matrix ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Janvier 2009)

Matrix pour le coté philosophique et kun-fu panda pour plus de légèreté!


vous aimez le cinema coréen?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2009)

À vrai dire je ne peux pas te répondre vu que je n'ai jamais vu de films coréens.

Tu as combien de mails non lus ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> Matrix pour le coté philosophique et kun-fu panda pour plus de légèreté!
> 
> 
> vous aimez le cinema coréen?



Le cinéma coréen à proprement dit est très difficile d'accès (celui avant la coupure nord/Sud)

En revanche, si tu parles du cinéma Sud-Coréen, effectivement j'en suis un très grand amateur!! 

Avec mention spécial pour les films de Kim-ki-Duck et Bong Joon-ho.

Ton musée favoris pour te balader?

Toasted par C0rentin.


----------



## estcethomas (18 Janvier 2009)

alors dans la boite pour les mails que je doit lire tout les jours aucun par contre dans la boite hotmail je pense que je ne doit pas être loin des 200... tous blindé de diapo inutiles...

combien de boite mail as tu?


----------



## meskh (18 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Ton musée favoris pour te balader?



Le Louvre reste le plus simple pour voyager dans le temps, l'Egypte notamment 

Combien font deux ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (18 Janvier 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Combien font deux ?



Et bien...  Deux. 

Que vais-je manger ce midi ?


----------



## freefalling (18 Janvier 2009)

> Que vais-je manger ce midi ?



Salade , tourte chèvre , banane et semoule vanille.

-->  Pourquoi une tartine beurrée tombe toujours du coté beurré ?


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Janvier 2009)

freefalling a dit:


> Salade , tourte chèvre , banane et semoule vanille.
> 
> -->  Pourquoi une tartine beurrée tombe toujours du coté beurré ?



Lois de Murphy

_Dura lex sed lex_. Pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2009)

c'est la loi de Murphy...


Nimzovitch ou Morphy ?


*******
toasted par quelqu'un qui s'impose dans toute sa rigueur...


----------



## kuep (18 Janvier 2009)

Parce que c'est comme ca, c'est tout 

On ouvre les volets ? /)


----------



## K_RoL83 (18 Janvier 2009)

Pas aujourd'hui... c'est dimanche cocooning en pantoufles et pyjama dans le canapé au coin du feu! :love:

Tu fais quoi ce soir?


----------



## freefalling (18 Janvier 2009)

> Tu fais quoi ce soir?



Je finis mon montage vidéo , j'enchaîne avec du mixage audio , je termine avec la rédaction de longs mails et d'un extrait de mon mémoire ....

--> À quoi rêvent les aveugles de naissance ?


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Janvier 2009)

A ce qu'ils touchent

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Problème_de_MolyneuxProblème de Molyneux

La justice n'est-elle que convention ?


----------



## meskh (18 Janvier 2009)

Oui car il faut faire croire au plus grand nombre, qui légitiment la justice, que les choses peuvent être justes.

Qu'est-ce qui est juste ?


----------



## Lamégère (18 Janvier 2009)

Ce qui n'est pas injuste.

Qu'est ce est rouge et blanc et qui sent le pipi?


----------



## freefalling (18 Janvier 2009)

> Qu'est ce est rouge et blanc et qui sent le pipi?



CA :








---> Pourquoi tu as choisi ce pseudo ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Janvier 2009)

parce que c'est celui que j'utilise partout!


quel moteur de recherche tu utilises?


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Janvier 2009)

Un douze cylindres en V

Mécanique classique ou mécanique quantique ?


----------



## 217ae1 (18 Janvier 2009)

pour faire plaisir a ma borne d'accès.

tu utilises le dock apple pour ipod ?

edit: vous êtes trop rapides !


----------



## estcethomas (18 Janvier 2009)

non juste le câble fournit d'origine et sinon un câble qui le relit à ma chaîne.

dans quel format tu encodes tes disques?


----------



## kuep (18 Janvier 2009)

Mécanique Sammer t'as vu 

Gel douche ou savon ?


----------



## freefalling (18 Janvier 2009)

> Gel douche ou savon ?



Gel douche, je trouve plus hygiénique

---> qu'as-tu jamais osé faire ?


----------



## kuep (18 Janvier 2009)

Encoder des disques 

Tes prochaines vacances ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2009)

me jeter par la fenêtre...


le réel ou son double ?


*******
toasted par l'arrière-train ou son double ass...


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Janvier 2009)

En Corée du Nord, comme d'habitude

Qui as vu la main invisible d'Adam Smith ?

Edit : grillé par LHO 

(son double, puisqu'il n'y en a plus)


----------



## kuep (18 Janvier 2009)

Un aveugle, dans ses rêves.

A quoi bon ?


----------



## Lamégère (18 Janvier 2009)

C'est à se le demander

Elle est pas belle la vie? 
(Je déteste cette question surtout quand c'est dit par une gourdasse niaise et enjouée)


----------



## kuep (18 Janvier 2009)

Qu'on soit noir ou blanc, si on tend la main pour elle, la vie est plus belle 

Cinéma ou DVD ?


----------



## Lamégère (18 Janvier 2009)

Les 2 ça dépend des films.

Pourquoi j'ai toujours envie de taper les nunuches?


----------



## kuep (18 Janvier 2009)

Pour refouler ta vraie personnalité 

Si vous devriez mettre une paire de baffes à quelqu'un, ce serait à qui ?


----------



## Lamégère (18 Janvier 2009)

Pierre-auvergne! Mon préféré!

Et toi?


----------



## kuep (18 Janvier 2009)

Pierre-auvergne, mon préféré aussi.

Et vous ?


----------



## 217ae1 (18 Janvier 2009)

personne.

piles rechargables ou normal ?


----------



## Lamégère (18 Janvier 2009)

Tous mes appareils fonctionnent à l'énergie solaire môsieur!

Chaussettes ou bas?


----------



## kuep (18 Janvier 2009)

Collants biensûr 

Ton apéritif préféré ?


----------



## Lamégère (18 Janvier 2009)

Un cerceuil... Ca arrache mais ça détend 

Pourquoi faut il du vent pour faire voler un cerf-volant?


----------



## kuep (18 Janvier 2009)

Pour pouvoir mettre une paire de baffes à pierre-auvergne 

Tu peux t'en aller s'il te plait ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2009)

C'est malin comme question...

Perdre son temps ou prendre son temps pour vagabonder ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Janvier 2009)

perdre son temps en prennant le temps de vagabonder!

plutot scientifique ou plutôt littéraire?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> perdre son temps en prennant le temps de vagabonder!
> 
> plutot scientifique ou plutôt littéraire?



Complètement scientifique...

Quel est le lieu où tu te sens le plus en sécurité?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Janvier 2009)

dans mon slip ou dans mon pieu!


plutot math ou plutot physique?


----------



## kuep (18 Janvier 2009)

Plutôt con 

L'aile ou la cuisse ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2009)

Cuisse

Chat ou chien ?


----------



## meskh (18 Janvier 2009)

Chats, deux en plus, ils ont tout compris les chats. Il y a des exemples à suivre ...

Ratatouille ou Aristochats ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Janvier 2009)

j'ai bien aimé les deux! bien que j'étais vraiment jeune pour les aristochats!


pour vos vacances, photos ou videos?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (18 Janvier 2009)

Croquis.

Quel a été le premier message sur MacGé ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Janvier 2009)

"ça y est c'est ouvert!"


quelle série(s) regardes tu?


----------



## kuep (18 Janvier 2009)

Les simpsons, Futurama quand je tombe dessus, Mon Oncle Charlie pareil, j'en connais pas beaucoup et j'aime pas trop trop ca.

Contents que la semaine reprenne ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Janvier 2009)

pas vraiment non!

celibataire?


----------



## LilyChan (18 Janvier 2009)

Non pourvu que ça dure...   :love: 

Ton jeu vidéo préférée avec la console qui va avec?!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2009)

Mario sur superNintendo.

(Et qu'on vienne pas me dire que je suis à la bourre! )

La nuit, avec ou sans oreiller?

LilyChan  ( Par ta réponse cruelle, j'entends d'ici les pleures de certains )


----------



## estcethomas (18 Janvier 2009)

avec un oreiller et même plus un traversin!


tu fais de la musique?


----------



## meskh (18 Janvier 2009)

piano -> Chopin :love:

et demain, tu va quand même aller bosser ?


----------



## pichoun (18 Janvier 2009)

que s'il fait beau

t'as un chien ou pas ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Janvier 2009)

et oui!

pas toi?

EDIT:grillé


----------



## pichoun (18 Janvier 2009)

non, mais j'en suis un !!!!

tu regardes la télé ?


----------



## meskh (18 Janvier 2009)

non, piano 

combien de chiens as tu alors ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Janvier 2009)

non mais un film oui!

t'es inscrit sur comben de forum?


----------



## pichoun (18 Janvier 2009)

comben je comprends pas

Frites ou patates bouillies ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2009)

Patates bouillies

Ton film préféré ?


----------



## Macadamia (19 Janvier 2009)

las vegas parano

chanson préférée?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Janvier 2009)

"et hop+macadam circus" des berus!


ton artiste préféré?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2009)

Moi

Los Angeles ou New York ?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Janvier 2009)

los angeles!


voyage: à la montagne ou à la mer?


----------



## 217ae1 (19 Janvier 2009)

à la montagne.

clavier avec ou sans fil ?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Janvier 2009)

pour les nouveaux avec pour le pavé numérique!


et la souris?


----------



## AppleGold (19 Janvier 2009)

Filaire ...

Bonzaï ou orchidée ?


----------



## LilyChan (19 Janvier 2009)

Les DEUX! :love:

Poisson rouge ou chat chinois?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Janvier 2009)

pas de plantes!


quelle serat votre prochain achat?


----------



## DeepDark (19 Janvier 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> quelle serat votre prochain achat?


Pour toi : un dico  :love:
Pour moi : un reflex numérique ou une moto...



Vivre libre ou mourir?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Janvier 2009)

ce n'est peut être pas une excuse valable mais je suis dyslexique, merci de me le rappeler...

pour répondre si j'ai le choix vivre le libre...

peut on rire de tout?


----------



## AppleGold (19 Janvier 2009)

Oui mais pas avec n'importe qui !!!

La moto: japonaise, américaine ou européenne ?


----------



## DeepDark (19 Janvier 2009)

Italienne :love:


Et toi?


----------



## meskh (20 Janvier 2009)

A cette heure-ci, plutot saucisson à l'ail et pain-beurre :love:

Pourquoi tant de haine et si peu d'amour ?


----------



## claud (20 Janvier 2009)

Mais je t'aime bien meskh ! TU as une bonne tête !

Qui a énoncé (en 1864) la théorie générale du champ éléctromagnétique ?


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Janvier 2009)

Maxwell

Et l'ether ? Est-ce que ça existe ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2009)

Demande à Raoul Duke et à Dr Gonzo!


Envie d'avoir fini ou fini d'avoir envie?


----------



## kuep (20 Janvier 2009)

Fini d'avoir fini /)

Trop bizarre pour vivre ou trop rare pour mourir ? (kassdédi tavu)


----------



## Lamégère (20 Janvier 2009)

Trop rare pour mourrir! T'en as déjà vu beaucoup des comme moi? 
Comment ça c'est pas l'humilité qui m'étouffe?


----------



## meskh (20 Janvier 2009)

A trop s'écouter parler on risque le larsen cérébral 

Train assis ou avion debout ?


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Janvier 2009)

[youtube]LWlgbAc3bbM[/youtube]

Les voyages sont-ils devenus des pseudo-évènements ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2009)

Pas pour moi

Ongles courts ou longs ?


----------



## AppleGold (20 Janvier 2009)

Entre les deux ... 

Et pour les cheveux ? C'est court ou long ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2009)

C'est court

Et pour les oreilles ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Janvier 2009)

c'est long pendant les cours (et oui les profs aiment tirer dessus) et cour pendat les vacances!


stylo plume ou bic?


----------



## meskh (20 Janvier 2009)

Bic :love:

Bluetooth ou USB ?


----------



## Lamégère (20 Janvier 2009)

Heuuuuu les 2 

Epilation ou rasage?


----------



## meskh (20 Janvier 2009)

Euhh les 2 

Coca ou Pepsi ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Janvier 2009)

coca!

tu sais où ça en est l'histoire des iphone sur bouygues et sfr?


----------



## freefalling (20 Janvier 2009)

continue à lire MacG 

Plutôt thé vert ou thé blanc ?


----------



## Lamégère (20 Janvier 2009)

Plutôt Thé quila 

Sardine à l'huile ou huile de morue?


----------



## AppleGold (20 Janvier 2009)

Café ... noir ... fort !!! 

Pastis 51 ou Riccard ? 




L'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la santé. Veuillez consommer avec modération.


----------



## estcethomas (20 Janvier 2009)

Paul ricard biensur!

ton mac préféré? (pas forcement récent)


----------



## meskh (20 Janvier 2009)

Ricard, pour l'impression que les dents se déchaussent ... :mouais:

KohLanta ou NCIS ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Janvier 2009)

alors là aucune hésitations! NCIS!!! en plus il y a un iphone qui traîne dedans!

tu regardes dr house?


----------



## meskh (20 Janvier 2009)

Dr House ou les leçons de cynisme d'un cynique :love:

Californication ?


----------



## AppleGold (20 Janvier 2009)

J'adore !! 

Et le journal intime de la belle Hanna ?


----------



## meskh (20 Janvier 2009)

Je ne connais pas :rose:

Ue nounou d'enfer ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2009)

Jamais vu

Tu as bien dormi ?


----------



## claud (21 Janvier 2009)

Pas assez !

Quel est le titre (et qui l'a écrit) du poème (merveilleux) qui se termine ainsi :

Puis après, comme moi, souffre et meurs sans parler.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2009)

La Mort du loup d'Alfred de Vigny

Alors pour ce matin un thé, café, chocolat chaud, lait, jus d'orange, ricard ?


----------



## meskh (21 Janvier 2009)

Jus orange-carottes-citron

Clope ou pas ?


----------



## claud (21 Janvier 2009)

Non ; j'ai eu assez de mal à m'en débarasser !

"Car que faire en un gîte à moins que l'on ne songe"

de qui ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2009)

Jean de La Fontaine

Youtube ou Dailymotion ?


----------



## meskh (21 Janvier 2009)

Dailymotion

Tactile ou boutoneux ?


----------



## Lamégère (21 Janvier 2009)

Boutonneuse mais j'utilise Biactol maintenant ça va mieux...

C'est pas ça la bonne réponse c'est ça?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Janvier 2009)

si si!


pourquoi tu t'es inscrit sur macg? besoin d'aide? t'es un génie et tu as voulus faire profiter les autres de tout ton savoir?:rateau:


----------



## 217ae1 (21 Janvier 2009)

car je voulais pouvoir mettre des commentaires aux actualités j'avais pas vu qu'il y avait un forum:rateau:

mac ou pc au travail ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Janvier 2009)

pas de travail!

tu regardes beaucoup la télé?


----------



## 217ae1 (21 Janvier 2009)

jamais.

et toi?


----------



## Lamégère (21 Janvier 2009)

des fois

Mais où sont passés les 2 thread "sondage"??


----------



## kuep (21 Janvier 2009)

Non, mon Q n'est pas une poubelle 

La tektonik existe toujours ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2009)

Oui malheureusement

Et Bush aussi ?


----------



## meskh (21 Janvier 2009)

Oui mais il est retourné nettoyer le Q des vaches 

Qui est le chien qui t'a mordu ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2009)

Je ne m'appelle pas Jacques C.

Le prénom de ton premier amour?


----------



## meskh (21 Janvier 2009)

Eh, machine, là .... 

" Mais qu'est ce qu'il faut faire pour courtcicuiter la conspiration qui fait que comme d'habitude je vis au fil des saisons ? "


----------



## estcethomas (21 Janvier 2009)

mets les doigts dans la prise! (comme dr house que je regarde en ce moment même!)


avez vous déjà consommé des substance illicites? très illicites?:rateau:


----------



## Lamégère (21 Janvier 2009)

Ben non biensur... Jamais de la vie... J'oserais pas... 

Je suis la seule?


----------



## freefalling (21 Janvier 2009)

Ho non !

--> c'est quoi ton vrai prénom ?


----------



## Lamégère (21 Janvier 2009)

Ca se demande pas à une dame! 

La jeunesse actuelle est elle toujours aussi directe?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (21 Janvier 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Ca se demande pas à une dame!
> 
> La jeunesse actuelle est elle toujours aussi directe?


Oui...
Quel âge as tu?


----------



## Lamégère (21 Janvier 2009)

C'est marqué dans mon profil 

HEu c'est pas bientôt fini les questions?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (21 Janvier 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> C'est marqué dans mon profil
> 
> HEu c'est pas bientôt fini les questions?


Non.
Qu'est ce qui nous prouve que tu mens pas sur ton âge, comme toutes les femmes?


----------



## Lamégère (21 Janvier 2009)

Parce que je suis jeune belle et humble en plus. Vous noterez également que je ne mens jamais! 

Pourquoi faut-il toujours que mon âge soit mis en doute?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (21 Janvier 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Parce que je suis jeune belle et humble en plus. Vous noterez également que je ne mens jamais!
> 
> Pourquoi faut-il toujours que mon âge soit mis en doute?


Tu sais les femmes, à 15 ans ça a des cartes d'identité en indiquant 21 , et a 98 des de 32! 
Je peux t'appeler Maman?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Janvier 2009)

évites quand même!

vous voulez qu'on vous laisse seul?


----------



## Macadamia (21 Janvier 2009)

évite aussi!!!

adobe cs4 ou pas?


----------



## LilyChan (21 Janvier 2009)

Adobe c'est qui celui-là? 

Comment on fait quand on vient de se faire plaquer?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Janvier 2009)

ben de un on se fait pas plaqué mais on plaque! et pis sinon on en trouve un(e) autre!

je dors?


----------



## freefalling (22 Janvier 2009)

..en tout cas moi j'y vais

--> "Dog Days Are Over" de Florence & The Machine, vous aimez vous aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2009)

Je connais pas malheureusement

Pomme ou poire ?


----------



## freefalling (22 Janvier 2009)

Pomme sur le bureau, poire en dessert !

Alors, bien ou pas bien ? 
--> [YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s0ZPTFfpO40&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s0ZPTFfpO40&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lamégère (22 Janvier 2009)

Pas mal

Heu ça pose un problème si j'interdit à quiconque de m'appeler maman?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Janvier 2009)

pour moi, aucun!


et si moi je demandes à ce qu'on m'appelle maman?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2009)

Pas de problème non plus 

Alors tu manges quoi ce soir ?


----------



## meskh (22 Janvier 2009)

Haricots Verts :love:

Et toi ?


----------



## Lamégère (22 Janvier 2009)

Gnocchis :love:

Pourquoi l'herbe est toujours plus verte dans le champs du voisin?


----------



## meskh (22 Janvier 2009)

Parce que c'est de la beuh, tiens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pourquoi est-ce si cher ?


----------



## Lamégère (22 Janvier 2009)

Parce qu'il est illégal de la cultiver pardis! Snif

Pourquoi c'est illégal?? :mouais:


----------



## meskh (22 Janvier 2009)

Parce que l'état ne peut pas se servir légalement par le biais de taxes 

Mais est-ce injuste ?


----------



## Lamégère (22 Janvier 2009)

Ouais! Un scandale!

Pourquoi la Hollande c'est si loin? pourtant ya des belles tulipes


----------



## meskh (22 Janvier 2009)

Tout dépends où tu habites en fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les cannaux sont plus beaux, non ?


----------



## Lamégère (22 Janvier 2009)

Oui les canaux sont beaux surtout depuis la terrasse d'un Coffee... 

T'as déjà visité?


----------



## meskh (22 Janvier 2009)

Oui quelques fois. Mais ce n'est pas la beauté des cannaux que l'on retient le plus 

Vivement dimanche, non ?


----------



## Lamégère (22 Janvier 2009)

Samedi plutôt 

Ah tu regardes Drucker peut être?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Janvier 2009)

absolument jamais!

toi oui?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> absolument jamais!
> 
> toi oui?



Absolument.

C'est une source de réconfort, de bien-être qui m'est indispensable.

Prêt pour sortir boire un verre ce soir?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Janvier 2009)

toujours!

pas toi?


----------



## Lamégère (22 Janvier 2009)

Non pas ce soir j'ai la migraine 


Il commence à se faire tard là non?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Janvier 2009)

22h30 quoi...


demain c'est ok? ah non je dois me prendre une raclé face à st Denis...


----------



## freefalling (22 Janvier 2009)

de toute façon j'ai piscine !

--> suis-je seul à me faire des perfusions de Danao ?


----------



## claud (23 Janvier 2009)

Oui...

"Que ma langue s'attache à mon palais si je perds ton souvenir,"

provenance ?


----------



## meskh (23 Janvier 2009)

"Que ma langue sattache à mon palais si je perds ton souvenir, si je ne mets Jérusalem au plus haut de ma joie." (Psaume 137, 6) Edito Eglise dans le Jura Novembre 2007 (Merci Google)

A quand des voitures avec 7 portes ?


----------



## kuep (23 Janvier 2009)

Quand les nains pourront passer le permis 

Tu manges quoi ce soir ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Janvier 2009)

chinois!

tu trouves ça intéressant?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2009)

Très 

Les inconnus ou les nuls ?


----------



## Lamégère (23 Janvier 2009)

Les 2 avec un faible pour les Nuls quand même.

Depardieu ou Pierre Richard?


----------



## meskh (23 Janvier 2009)

Pierre Richard pour la coupe de cheveux 

White widow ou Super Skunk ?


----------



## Lamégère (23 Janvier 2009)

V'la le cruel dilemne là... 

Eu on peut avoir les deux?


----------



## meskh (23 Janvier 2009)

Combien tu me donnes ?


----------



## Lamégère (23 Janvier 2009)

Ca se négocie pas en publique ça... 

Sinon vous le trouvez pas étrange voir décalé DTQ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2009)

Je ne connais pas cette personne, à mon grand regret.

Qui est-il ?


----------



## meskh (24 Janvier 2009)

Un éventuel retour en force d'alèm en pleine forme 

Mais pourquoi ?


----------



## Lamégère (24 Janvier 2009)

Ben parce que biensur 

Le temps est il pourri partout en France ou juste ici?


----------



## meskh (24 Janvier 2009)

Bah oui, et y'en a même qui n'ont plus d'électricité, dur 

Et sinon, c'est qui le père du père Noël ?


----------



## freefalling (24 Janvier 2009)

Clement Clarke Moore

-- > Sia Furler ou Emiliana Torrini (à Rennes le 29 ) ?


----------



## kuep (25 Janvier 2009)

freefalling a dit:


> Clement Clarke Moore



(Dont les initiales rappellent étrangement un légume masqué )

Va pour Emiliana Torrini que je connais absolument pas, mais déjà plus que la première.

Y'a des gens qui s'intéressent pas plus que ca à la musique ?


----------



## freefalling (25 Janvier 2009)

Sûrement ... (malheureusement ?) 

-- > Chris Pirillo est-il fou ? (live ici)


----------



## meskh (25 Janvier 2009)

Peut-être un peu démago, aimer qu'on le regarde vivre 

-> Erreur humaine ou pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2009)

Erreur humaine

Quel est ton sport favori ?


----------



## LilyChan (25 Janvier 2009)

TaeKwonDo 


Que faire quand on s'ennuie à mourir?


----------



## freefalling (25 Janvier 2009)

Regarder Chris Pirillo ! 

--> Qui attends la prochaine version de l'iPhone pour le prendre (d'ailleurs, ça pourrait être quand ?) ?


----------



## meskh (25 Janvier 2009)

Pas moi 

Pourquoi ne pas aller prendre l'air un peu ? Ouvrez les fenêtres


----------



## 217ae1 (25 Janvier 2009)

mes fenêtres sont ouvertes !

mac fixe ou portable ?


----------



## DeepDark (25 Janvier 2009)

Portable.

Qu'est ce qu'on s'emm***** le dimanche non?


----------



## meskh (25 Janvier 2009)

Mais non, tout est question d'occupation ?

La sieste est finie, on dirait ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2009)

Je n'ai pas eu la chance d'en faire une.

As-tu passé une bonne journée ?


----------



## Lamégère (25 Janvier 2009)

Super, j'ai restauré des fenêtres, mon dieu que ça peut être chiant quand les vitres dépasse de 2mm!! 

Et sinon quoi de neuf?


----------



## tarte en pion ! (25 Janvier 2009)

je découvre ce fil.

et la famille ?


----------



## adrenergique (25 Janvier 2009)

Elle va bien.

As-tu un chien?


----------



## meskh (26 Janvier 2009)

Non 2 Chats

Mais tu sais que c'est meilleur que le chien, le chat ?


----------



## freefalling (26 Janvier 2009)

Ho que oui 

--> quelle question aimerais-tu que je pose ?


----------



## Macadamia (26 Janvier 2009)

veux-tu que je t offre un iMac par exemple

et toi, que veux tu?


----------



## meskh (26 Janvier 2009)

De l'amour :love: 

Pourquoi tant de haine et de mepris ?


----------



## kuep (26 Janvier 2009)

Mauvaise irrigation du cerveau 

On passe commande d'un Mac Pro ou pas ?


----------



## meskh (26 Janvier 2009)

Oh bah si tu payes vas y fonce 

Je le recois quand ?


----------



## kuep (26 Janvier 2009)

Jeudi 34 

Qu'est ce qu'on va faire de toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2009)

Je me le demande moi-même 

Je suppose que pour toi c'est mieux ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2009)

Non. Je suis arrivé à un point de non-retour...

As-tu aujourd'hui rêvé d'une vie meilleure ?


----------



## meskh (26 Janvier 2009)

oui une fois et je me suis réveillé

reincarnation ? moi en chat  et vous ?


----------



## Lamégère (26 Janvier 2009)

En chauve souris... 

Touché par la "tempête" ou pas?


----------



## adrenergique (27 Janvier 2009)

Non, pas celle là. Celle de 1999 a suffit 

T'es dans quelle pièce?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

Salon

La vie c'est comme une boîte de chocolat ?


----------



## Lamégère (27 Janvier 2009)

J'aurai plutôt dis comme un TGV, ça passe à toute vitesse

Purquoi t'as pas voté dans mon sondage tout pourri?


----------



## kuep (27 Janvier 2009)

Parce qu'il bugge pas 

T'aimes les quenelles en boite ?


----------



## Lamégère (27 Janvier 2009)

Non! Uniquement les fraîches, je n'aime pas non plus le surgelé...

Est ce que tu cuisines beaucoup avec le micro onde? (vla la queston piège)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

si c'est moi qu'on cuisinait, j'aurais pas besoin de micro.

Est-ce que tu es né(e) avant ou après la new-wave ?


----------



## freefalling (27 Janvier 2009)

Après la new wave .. (et le jour de la mort de Coluche, et oui)

-- > qui a déjà installé iLife 09 ?


----------



## adrenergique (27 Janvier 2009)

freefalling a dit:


> Après la new wave .. (et le jour de la mort de Coluche, et oui)
> 
> -- > qui a déjà installé iLife 09 ?



Moi (upgrade à 8,95). C'est pas mal mais je découvre la nouvelle version

Sous mac depuis 25 ans?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

Non et j'étais même pas né.

Et toi tu étais né ?


----------



## meskh (27 Janvier 2009)

oui et correctement en plus 

comment on fait pour faire du somnanbulisme ?


----------



## AppleGold (27 Janvier 2009)

On commence par s'endormir .. 

Qui vient me changer les tuiles que le vent a semé dans mon jardin ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

Je ne peux pas j'ai piscine

Tu crois qu'Apple va atteindre 50 ans ?


----------



## Lamégère (28 Janvier 2009)

Je sais pas, je sais même pas si je serais encore là, alors...

Tu paies combien pour tes tuiles?


----------



## AppleGold (28 Janvier 2009)

Trop tard c'est fait ...  Sinon, c'était une nuit de folie avec moi ... 

(je connais tous les bons bars du coin)

Combien as-tu d'enfants ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

0

Tu en veux ou tu en as ?


----------



## Lamégère (28 Janvier 2009)

1 diablotin enfin il parait qu'on a les enfants qu'on mérite... 

Marié? Concubiné? Paxé? Ou autre? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

Célibataire 

Tu es plus ciné ou opéra ?


----------



## adrenergique (28 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Célibataire
> 
> Tu es plus ciné ou opéra ?



Ciné avec carte illimitée.

Plutot laser ou jet d'encre ?


----------



## LilyChan (29 Janvier 2009)

Plutôt célibataire depuis une semaine, difficile de se faire un ciné avec une imprimante laser sous le bras! 


La couleur de tes chaussettes?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2009)

Noir mais à doigts de pieds! (et c'est très agréable!) 

Envie de quoi ce soir?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2009)

De dormir 

Chocolat chaud ou froid ?


----------



## LilyChan (29 Janvier 2009)

Chocolat chaud avec des Bn's  
Trop bon...


Ton bonbon préféré?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2009)

Les dragibus

Firefox ou Safari ?


----------



## LilyChan (29 Janvier 2009)

FireFox! 


Couette ou draps et  couverture?


----------



## meskh (29 Janvier 2009)

Couette :love:

Brune ou Rousse ?


----------



## Lamégère (29 Janvier 2009)

Brune, au fait on parle de quoi là? 

Pourquoi la nuit tous les chats sont gris et pas noirs?


----------



## meskh (29 Janvier 2009)

Parce qu'on y voit pas complètement clair 

Femme ou bière ?


----------



## Lamégère (29 Janvier 2009)

Aux dernières nouvelles je suis une femme qui boit de la bière mais bon c'est pas ma boisson préférée, quoiqu'une bonne Despé avec une rondelle de citron je ne dis pas non...

Et toi femme ou bière?


----------



## meskh (29 Janvier 2009)

Femme Et bière :love: 

Sailor et Lula ou Thelma et Louise ?


----------



## Lamégère (29 Janvier 2009)

Bien que ça soit pas trop mon genre de film plutôt Thelma et Louise

L'exorciste ou le Seigneur des Anneaux I II et III?


----------



## meskh (29 Janvier 2009)

Le seigneur ... mais les 3 d'affilé, sinon tu perds l'ambiance 

plutot Bach ou Schubert alors ?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Janvier 2009)

plutôt berurier noir!

coluche ou jamel? (non non je ne sais pas ce que tu vas répondre!)


----------



## Lamégère (29 Janvier 2009)

Plutôt Bach

Trip hop, hard rock, rap, techno ou autre?

Edit: zut grillée
Donc Coluche

Et comme parfum tu mets quoi?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Janvier 2009)

fleur d'aisseles!

et toi?


----------



## meskh (29 Janvier 2009)

Sueur personnelle 

plutôt piano ou guitare ?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Janvier 2009)

carrément guitare (basse)!

un bon concert=> un bon cd ou un bon cd=> un bon concert?
(je sais pas si je suis claire...)


----------



## meskh (29 Janvier 2009)

Bon cd pour le coté studio et après en concert pour de vrai 

Concert de Roger Hodgson ?


----------



## Lamégère (29 Janvier 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> fleur d'aisseles!
> 
> et toi?


Armani Code



meskh a dit:


> Sueur personnelle
> 
> plutôt piano ou guitare ?



Et pour pas faire de jaloux, ben heu j'aime bien les 2. Par exemple j'ai trouvé le concert de Metallica avec le philarmonique de je ne sais plus où FABULEUX 

Edit: ch'uis à la ramasse ce soir


----------



## estcethomas (29 Janvier 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Bon cd pour le coté studio et après en concert pour de vrai
> 
> Concert de Roger Hodgson ?



super! je l'ai vue une fois! à l'huma l'année dernière!

des festivals cet été?


----------



## DeepDark (29 Janvier 2009)

Non...

Tu peux préciser? 

Oublions...


----------



## Lamégère (29 Janvier 2009)

Non pourquoi?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Janvier 2009)

parce que je prépare ma tournée!

tu es heureux?


----------



## DeepDark (29 Janvier 2009)

Non on peut pas dire ça...
Le plus important s'en est allé...
(si tu vois ce que je veux dire )


Par contre toi oui, je me trompe?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Janvier 2009)

j'ai 17 ans mes deux parents, je n'ai jamais connut de guerre, je mange à ma faim, aucun problème de santé connut, je vais à l'école pour m'instruire comment ne pas 'être?

ma question suivante serait qu'est ce que le bonheur?

(pour les parisiens je vous conseil l'expo au grand palais 6 milliards d'autres!)


----------



## adrenergique (29 Janvier 2009)

Le bonheur c'est les autres D)

Plutôt perso ou autres?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

Je pense assez fort aux autres

Plutôt calme ou excité ?


----------



## Lamégère (30 Janvier 2009)

Plutôt cocotte minute, je suis calme , j'encaisse mais un pétage de plomb en général est assez castastrophique...

Lunatique ou constant?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

Complètement lunatique :rose::rose: (Au désespoir de mes proches...)

Gros mangeur ou petit moineaux?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

"Hé ben, vaut mieux t'avoir en photo qu'à manger" qu'elle disait ma Mamie...

Comme Viking, plutôt Kirk Douglas ou ce pâlichon de Tony Curtis ?


----------



## Wund3r (30 Janvier 2009)

Aucun des deux .

Quelle est ta profession ?


----------



## Lamégère (30 Janvier 2009)

Hôtesse de charme dans un club privé... Mais non je pipotte pas...

Ca te va comme réponse?


----------



## Wund3r (30 Janvier 2009)

Tu ment tu es dentiste.

Je peux avoir un rendez vous ?


----------



## Lamégère (30 Janvier 2009)

mouais ben des dentistes comme moi, yen faudrait pas trop, pour le rendez vous ya pas de problème, quand j'ai un trou dans mon planning je te fais signe petit

C'est dingue les propositions qu'on peut avoir ici quand même non?


----------



## Wund3r (30 Janvier 2009)

Nan je trouve ça sympa =p

Pourquoi des dentistes comme toi il en faudrait pas trop, tu as quoi de particulier ?


----------



## Lamégère (30 Janvier 2009)

J'ai inspiré le film...

Tu veux toujours un rendez-vous?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (30 Janvier 2009)

Oui maman,
Lundi prochain ça te vas?


----------



## Wund3r (30 Janvier 2009)

Enfin de compte j'ai plus besoin 

Paris ou St Tropez ?


----------



## Lamégère (30 Janvier 2009)

COMMENT CA MAMAN????? S'pèce de merdeux t'vas voir ce que tu vas prendre la semaine prochaine! Bordel!

Lundi 14h15, ça te va?


----------



## Wund3r (30 Janvier 2009)

Oui ça me va 

Ça dur l'aprem ?


----------



## Lamégère (30 Janvier 2009)

Ca dépend de ton niveau de pourritude des dents patate! 

T'as beaucoup d'argent?


----------



## Wund3r (30 Janvier 2009)

Mes dents son nikel de une et pour la peine je viens pas.

Sinon quoi de beau ?


----------



## Lamégère (30 Janvier 2009)

Rien de spécial, j'ai un rendez vous qui vient de s'annuler, ça me fera des vacances 


T'as le permis depuis combien de temps? Si tant est que tu en ai un?


----------



## Wund3r (30 Janvier 2009)

2ans 

Et toi?


----------



## Lamégère (30 Janvier 2009)

Pfuuuuiiiuuu presque 14


Pourquoi ya t'il tant de jeunes???????????


----------



## Wund3r (30 Janvier 2009)

Et alors je suis sur je conduis mieux que toi :hein:

T'aime pas les jeunes ?


----------



## Lamégère (30 Janvier 2009)

Quand ils pensent mieux conduire que moi, non, surtout qu'en général ils pensent que les femmes savent pas conduire... Zut ça c'est les hommes qui le pensent, pas spécialement les jeunes.. Mais non je les aime bien du moment qu'ils m'obéïssent en disant "oui maitresse"

Je suis pas trop dure là? Hein?


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2009)

Wund3r a dit:


> Et alors je suis sur je conduis mieux que toi :hein:
> 
> T'aime pas les jeunes ?



J'adore les jeunes... filles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pizza hut ou fist fucking ?


----------



## kuep (30 Janvier 2009)

Non maitresse, encore 

Tu la sens la crise, hein, tu la sens ?


----------



## Wund3r (30 Janvier 2009)

Non ça va... je viens juste de voir que t'es du 06

Tu connais un peu le 83?


----------



## Lamégère (30 Janvier 2009)

@ jaipatoukompri:Les 2 :love: mais pas en même temps...

Avec ou sans olive?

P'tain c'est bordel dans ces questions

@ wroum wroum:Oui je connais un peu le 83 

Pourquoi?

@ kuep: c'est bien continu, tu progresses


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Avec ou sans olive?



Je la mets où l'olive ? :rose:


----------



## Lamégère (30 Janvier 2009)

Ben sur la pizza

T'aurais pas des pratiques bizarres toi?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

Moi, non.
C'est les autres.

Pizza fucking ou fist hut ?


----------



## meskh (30 Janvier 2009)

Pizza fucking

Et la recette du Gloubiboulga ? on les mets quand les bananes ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

Quand on a le courage

C'est bon ça le le gloubigalgla ?


----------



## Lamégère (30 Janvier 2009)

Ca dépend si tu as le goût paralysé ou non

Sinon ya les rillettes du Père Ducrasse, tu connais?


----------



## meskh (30 Janvier 2009)

Oh bah non

Et Sagitaire ou Capricorne ?


----------



## Lamégère (30 Janvier 2009)

Sagitaire

La soirée s'annonce bonne?


----------



## meskh (30 Janvier 2009)

Ca s'annonce ... :sleep:

Faut sortir un peu quand même. Ne pas rester planter sur sa pomme, non ?


----------



## Lamégère (30 Janvier 2009)

Vu la journée qui m'attend demain je devrais surtout être couchée oui! 

Le café empêche t'il réellement de s'endormir?


----------



## meskh (30 Janvier 2009)

Ah oui, au bout de 5 ou 6, ça met la tension en vrac :rose:

Et sinon, y'a quoi pas loin ?


----------



## Lamégère (30 Janvier 2009)

Mon lit à moins de 2 mètres sinon plus "animé" ya Nice, enfin faut avoir envie de bouger 

Et de ton côté?


----------



## meskh (30 Janvier 2009)

Les champs, deux ou trois lapins à dégommer avec une lunette infra-rouge 

Demain, y'a du boulot ?


----------



## Lamégère (30 Janvier 2009)

Travaux dans la maison si on veut emménager un jour, au programme restauration des fenêtres, et ça c'est chiant, mais bon ça change de l'électricité

Des volontaires?


----------



## meskh (30 Janvier 2009)

ah non moi electricien 

y'a du jus au moins ?


----------



## Ax6 (30 Janvier 2009)

Non on a pas de jus d'orange, par contre

Chhhiiiitt orange ou chiiiitttt citron ?


----------



## Lamégère (30 Janvier 2009)

Oui élec refaite à neuf pas mes petites mains blanches et conforme en plus!

En parlant de jus tu parlais pas de café au moins?


----------



## meskh (30 Janvier 2009)

un peu les deux en fait 

c'est quand les vacances ?


----------



## DeepDark (30 Janvier 2009)

C'est maintenant 
Pour encore deux semaines...


Et vous?


----------



## Lamégère (30 Janvier 2009)

Pas avant un moment hélas, d'où les week end chargés

Le café avec ou sans sucre?


----------



## meskh (30 Janvier 2009)

Sans rien et bouillant

avec ou sans la clope alors ?


----------



## Lamégère (30 Janvier 2009)

Avec! 

Plutôt café "commerce équitable" ou tu t'en fous?


----------



## meskh (30 Janvier 2009)

Carrément, il doit être bon, c'est tout. Tout sauf le Café Richard, que l'on sert partout de part chez nous.

Et alors, combien pour un café au comptoir ?


----------



## Lamégère (30 Janvier 2009)

C'est offert par la maison biensur! 

Tu arrives vers quelle heure?


----------



## meskh (30 Janvier 2009)

A pieds, dans 15 jours, tranquille, quoi 

Et tu connais Dead Can Dance ?


----------



## Lamégère (30 Janvier 2009)

Oui j'aime bien, j'ai connu quand j'étais plus jeune.

Et Portishead?


----------



## meskh (30 Janvier 2009)

de beaux arrangements, une belle voix, très belle même 

pyjama ou a poil ?


----------



## Lamégère (30 Janvier 2009)

A poil l'été mais en ce moment c'est plutot T-shirt

Et toi?


----------



## meskh (30 Janvier 2009)

Pareil 

Grasse mat' ou aurores ?


----------



## estcethomas (30 Janvier 2009)

couché aurore et grâce mat' histoire de dormir un peu quand même!:rateau:

le sport, à la télé uniquement (c'est moins creuvant), ou sur le terrain tous les jours?


----------



## meskh (31 Janvier 2009)

ouais sur le vélo 

glandage ou boulot pour ce samedi ?


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2009)

Glandage :love:

Sortie ou Cocoon sous la couette ce soir samedi ?


----------



## giga64 (31 Janvier 2009)

Sortir et faire semblant ?
Bof, goût à rien d't'façon...
La tête sous l'oreiller à la recherche d'un peu de répit.

Takeshi's Castle ou Ninja Warrior ?


----------



## estcethomas (31 Janvier 2009)

Takeshi's Castle!

pourquoi je suis fatigué?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2009)

Parce que le flood ça fatigue

T'as un blog ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2009)

Non, pas un - deux.

T'as des amis sur MySpace ?


----------



## estcethomas (31 Janvier 2009)

c'est pas moi qui m'occupe du myspace du groupe parce que bien que je trouve le principe super je trouve que le site en lui même est une vraie m****, je suis même pas sur qu'on ne l'ait pas viré...

c'est quoi l'adresse de ton (tes) blog(s)/myspace(s)?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2009)

J'en ai pas 

Tu manges quoi ce soir ?


----------



## DeepDark (31 Janvier 2009)

Pizzas...

Elles étaient bonnes ces pâtes?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (31 Janvier 2009)

Non... pâtes anglaise!! 
Tu aimes _The Cranberries?_


----------



## MamaCass (31 Janvier 2009)

A une époque oui.

Tu fais quoi demain ?


----------



## DeepDark (31 Janvier 2009)

Je glande...
Et en plus on est dimanche 


Des idées pour m'occuper?


----------



## Lamégère (31 Janvier 2009)

Le tricot

Pourquoi ma Cox déconne?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (31 Janvier 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Le tricot
> 
> Pourquoi ma Cox déconne?


Parce que tu es une femme. Depuis quand les femmes ont des cocks d'ailleurs? 
Pourquoi ma Cox marche t'elle correctement?


----------



## Lamégère (1 Février 2009)

Parce que t'as un bon garagiste !



Vous savez pourquoi les machos me foutent des boutons et de l'urticaire?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2009)

Parce qu'ils sont lourds ?

T'es macho toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2009)

_macho
macho man
i got to be a macho man

macho macho macho macho !_

Oui, non, ça dépend.



Et sinon ? Bien ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (1 Février 2009)

Oui....

.... mais pourquoi c'est devenu... si triste macgé?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (1 Février 2009)

Parce que t'es là? 
Tu repars quand?


----------



## adrenergique (1 Février 2009)

Je squatte pour un moment 

Ta série préférée?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2009)

Oz

Ton cd favori ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Février 2009)

london calling!

ton film préféré?


----------



## kuep (1 Février 2009)

Taxi Driver.

Comment tu aimerais mourir ?  (...)


----------



## estcethomas (1 Février 2009)

(j'adore aussi ce film!)

j'aimerai mourir en plein match de water polo!

il y a quelque chose après la mort?


----------



## adrenergique (1 Février 2009)

Le certificat de décès en deux volets 

Incinéré ou inhumé? (mmmm, sympa ce fil...)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2009)

Incinéré.

Et l'oscar du "Je déprime le dimanche après midi alors je traîne sur MacG" est attribué à ?


----------



## adrenergique (1 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Incinéré.
> 
> Et l'oscar du "Je déprime le dimanche après midi alors je traîne sur MacG" est attribué à ?



Kuep

iPhone ou Nokia?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Février 2009)

pour l'instant un htc mais j'espère bien qu'un jour ça sera un iphone!

pourquoi il fait froid dehors?


----------



## adrenergique (1 Février 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> pour l'instant un htc mais j'espère bien qu'un jour ça sera un iphone!
> 
> pourquoi il fait froid dehors?



C'est un complot d'EDF-GDF-Suez

Comment ils font d'ailleurs?


----------



## Lamégère (1 Février 2009)

Ils prélèvent la charleur pour ensuite la transformer en électricité et nous la revendre pardis!

Bill Baxter ou Les Forbans?


----------



## teo (1 Février 2009)

Dur

Je me rappelle plus qui est Bill Baxter, alors Bill Baxter 

La tête, dans la lune ou dans les étoiles ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2009)

Dans la lune...

Et les pieds? Sur terre ou non?


----------



## Lamégère (1 Février 2009)

Sur terre

Et les mains? Dans le cambouis ou dans la farine?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Février 2009)

dans le slip!

ton plus grand rêve?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (1 Février 2009)

Annexer l'Angleterre.
Et toi?


----------



## Lamégère (1 Février 2009)

Que je puisse enfin habiter dans ma maison!!!


T'as fini de parler de choses qui fâchent?


----------



## 217ae1 (1 Février 2009)

je n'ai pas commencé.

mail ou entourage ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Février 2009)

non on ne fait que commencé!

on t'a déjà trompé?:rateau:

EDIT: grillé, alors pour répondre à 217ae1 moi c'est mail!


----------



## Lamégère (1 Février 2009)

Non pas à ma connaissance, enfin bon généralement c'est le truc que tu apprends en dernier...

Ti punch ou punch ch'ti?


----------



## meskh (1 Février 2009)

Ti Punch :sick:

A pieds ou en voiture ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (1 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Ti Punch :sick:
> 
> A pieds ou en voiture ?


En voiture jusqu'à la zone piétons.
Chrétiens ou musulman?


----------



## meskh (1 Février 2009)

ni l'u ni l'autre

avec ou sans les mains alors ?


----------



## Lamégère (1 Février 2009)

Athé 

Qui est la mère de la Chimère dans la mythologie?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Février 2009)

Athée! Et oui je pense qu'on est tout seul qu'on a pas un dieux qui est la pour nous protéger et nous éloigner des choses importantes! "la religion c'est l'opium du peuple".

Et les bouddhiste et toutes les autres religions t'en fait quoi?


----------



## Lamégère (1 Février 2009)

Et dis donc j't'ai grillé, alors hein gaffe quand même


----------



## meskh (1 Février 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Et dis donc j't'ai grillé, alors hein gaffe quand même



Faut lire un peu :rose: va y avoir une distribution de gages


----------



## Lamégère (1 Février 2009)

Chouette un gage!! 

C'est quoi hein??? Dis dis???

PS: j'avais pas vu, saleté de fin de page!


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (1 Février 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> Athée! Et oui je pense qu'on est tout seul qu'on a pas un dieux qui est la pour nous protéger et nous éloigner des choses importantes! "la religion c'est l'opium du peuple".
> 
> Et les bouddhiste et toutes les autres religions t'en fait quoi?


Je ne crois pas aux superstitions. 
Marxisme ou *Balmer*isme?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Février 2009)

plutôt marxisme, surtout que pour pour jean-françois balmer est un acteur...:rateau:

qui a envie de reprendre le travail?


----------



## adrenergique (1 Février 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> plutôt marxisme, surtout que pour pour jean-françois balmer est un acteur...:rateau:
> 
> qui a envie de reprendre le travail?



Pas moi mais je l'ai pas quitté ce week-end...

Qui bosse ce dimanche 1/02?


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Février 2009)

Visiblement personne...

Qui aime travailler le dimanche?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2009)

Ceux qui aiment leur travail ?
Aimes-tu ton travail ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Février 2009)

je suis encore en plein dans mes études et je dois dire que même si je gueule assez souvent sur les profs, j'aime quand même bien les études que je fais!

T'as fais quoi comme études?


----------



## adrenergique (2 Février 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> je suis encore en plein dans mes études et je dois dire que même si je gueule assez souvent sur les profs, j'aime quand même bien les études que je fais!
> 
> T'as fais quoi comme études?



Médecine

Une anecdote sur tes études?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Février 2009)

mon prof de math est complètement fou mais c'est un super prof!

si tu poses cette question c'est que toi tu en as une: alors c'est quoi cette anecdote?


----------



## adrenergique (2 Février 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> mon prof de math est complètement fou mais c'est un super prof!
> 
> si tu poses cette question c'est que toi tu en as une: alors c'est quoi cette anecdote?



Oula... Non pas une en particulier!

Peut être mon début de deuxième cycle où j'ai pompé 100% des réponses de deux modules... :rose:

EDIT: en voilà une: ma première conférence de l'autre côté du micro avec des premier cycle: putain les ptits cons! Et surtout le salaud qui m'a dit "vas-y sans crainte, ils sont là pour apprendre et cette UE les intéresse". 

Les études: plutôt longues ou courtes?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Février 2009)

plutôt courte... je vais me lancer dans des études dans le son à la SAE ce qui va me faire deux ou trois ans suivant si je veux continuer et si ils veulent bien me laisser continuer.

et aujourd'hui tu fais quoi?

EDIT: vue ton EDIT je crois que j'ai ma réponse!


----------



## DeepDark (2 Février 2009)

Longues, j'adore étudier...
Il me reste pas mal d'années, et j'en sortirais jamais vraiment 


Ton avenir, tu le voit comment?


----------



## adrenergique (2 Février 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> plutôt courte... je vais me lancer dans des études dans le son à la SAE ce qui va me faire deux ou trois ans suivant si je veux continuer et si ils veulent bien me laisser continuer.
> 
> et aujourd'hui tu fais quoi?
> 
> EDIT: vue ton EDIT je crois que j'ai ma réponse!



CCU-AH ou Chef de clinique assistant pour les intimes.

Tu veux comprendre ce que c'est exactement, hein, hein?  (tout le monde me la pose, je sers tellement à rien que personne sait ce que c'est mdr)


----------



## Lamégère (2 Février 2009)

Non j'm'en fous... 

Tu l'attendais pas celle là, hein? Hein?


----------



## adrenergique (2 Février 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Non j'm'en fous...
> 
> Tu l'attendais pas celle là, hein? Hein?



A vrai dire, si. C'est pour ça que je l'avais posée 

Et toi, tu t'y attendais pas, hein?


----------



## Lamégère (2 Février 2009)

Ben comment dire... Heu... J'm'en fous bis! 

Et sinon il fait beau chez toi?


----------



## DeepDark (2 Février 2009)

Pas beau, pas moche...

Il fait nuit 




Pas chez toi? :mouais:


----------



## adrenergique (2 Février 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Ben comment dire... Heu... J'm'en fous bis!
> 
> Et sinon il fait beau chez toi?



Il fait nuit. Ché pô? (et jm'en fous) 

Moulin ou Courbet?

EDIT:

Ba si, voir ci dessus

Moulin ou courbet?


----------



## Lamégère (2 Février 2009)

Ch'sais pas j'ai les volets fermés 

J'espère que vus ne vous attendiez pas à des réponses de haut niveau ce soir?


----------



## adrenergique (2 Février 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Ch'sais pas j'ai les volets fermés
> 
> J'espère que vus ne vous attendiez pas à des réponses de haut niveau ce soir?



Non, comme d'hab.

Tes volets, en bois ou en metal?


----------



## Lamégère (2 Février 2009)

En bois

Quel est ton plus sombre fantasme?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Février 2009)

te rencontrer!

et toi quelle est ton plus claire fantasme?


----------



## Lamégère (2 Février 2009)

Ca se raconte pas sur un forum suceptible d'être lu par des - de 18 ans 

Pas trop déçu?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Février 2009)

non ta réponse était prévisible!:rateau:

Quel est le dernier mac que tu as acheté?


----------



## Lamégère (2 Février 2009)

Un MacBook qui rendit l'âme au bout de 6 mois, non pas à cause de la machine elle même mais à cause d'un espèce d'abruti imbibé, qui n'a rien trouvé de mieux à faire que de renverser de la bière dessus (le mac allumé biensur) et de rien dire... Résultat: un beau caramel interne, du coup je suis toujours sur mon G5

Et toi?


----------



## adrenergique (2 Février 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Un MacBook qui rendit l'âme au bout de 6 mois, non pas à cause de la machine elle même mais à cause d'un espèce d'abruti imbibé, qui n'a rien trouvé de mieux à faire que de renverser de la bière dessus (le mac allumé biensur) et de rien dire... Résultat: un beau caramel interne, du coup je suis toujours sur mon G5
> 
> Et toi?



Un Macbook Air

Dernière "geekerie" achetée?


----------



## itako (3 Février 2009)

Eu une mighy mouse je crois.

Il fait comment dehors? j'ai encore une fois pas bougé de mon ordi.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

itako a dit:


> Eu une mighy mouse je crois.
> 
> Il fait comment dehors? j'ai encore une fois pas bougé de mon ordi.



Sombre.

Et vous, le moral?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

Très très bas

Tu achètes des magazines sur les Macs ?


----------



## adrenergique (3 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Très très bas
> 
> Tu achètes des magazines sur les Macs ?



Ca m'arrive mais je les trouve très cher vu:

1. le contenu de certains
2. La qualité d'autres


Et toi, quels magazines? (mac ou autres)


----------



## meskh (3 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Et toi, quels magazines? (mac ou autres)



Un grand classique, Géo ...

Mais est ce que cela vaut vraiment le coup ?


----------



## Lamégère (3 Février 2009)

Ca dépend de ce que tu recherche dans ton mag, si c'est des recettes de cuisine c'est pas bon 

Et Newlook il parait qu'il ya de bons reportages dedans?


----------



## teo (3 Février 2009)

Aucune idée, je lis Têtu moi 

Ton dernier coup de cur musique, c'est qui ?


----------



## DeepDark (3 Février 2009)

Frou Frou...


Le dernier film que tu as vu?








coucou: teo)


----------



## Lamégère (3 Février 2009)

Hoooooouuuuuuuuuuuula ça doit être le dernier Batman... Je devrais sortir plus souvent moi...

Et toi?


----------



## kuep (3 Février 2009)

Choke.

Un petit plaisir que tu vas te faire avant ce soir ?


----------



## Lamégère (3 Février 2009)

Envoyer chier un client... Non j'peux pas, ça reste un fantasme..

Ton dessert préféré?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Février 2009)

le tiramisu et la pana cota! (on renie pas ses origines comme ça!)

tu aimes cuisiner?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

Non.
Et je ne sais pas, en plus.

Et toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Février 2009)

que ce que j'aime!

tu joues à la console?


----------



## AppleGold (3 Février 2009)

Oui ça m'arrive.

PS3 ou XBox ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

iPod 

Tu préférerais te faire arracher tous les poils du corps un par un par un puceron édenté ou être amputé d'un bras à l'aide d'une touillette à café ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

La première proposition 

Il est vraiment bizarre le mec qui a posté cette question, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

Oui.
T'as pas idée.

Un rateau d'enfer par une bombe atomique devant tous tes potes ou une nuit d'amour avec la personne la plus moche et la plus malodorante qui se puisse imaginer ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Février 2009)

j'te souhaites bien du courage pour réussir à m'amputer d'un bras avec un touillette à café.


t'en as d'autre des questions comme celles là?


----------



## adrenergique (3 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oui.
> T'as pas idée.
> 
> Un rateau d'enfer par une bombe atomique devant tous tes potes ou une nuit d'amour avec la personne la plus moche et la plus malodorante qui se puisse imaginer ?



Sans hésiter un rateau d'enfer etc.

Quel moyen de suicide choisirais-tu? (je pousserai pas jusqu'à dire "as-tu choisis?" :rateau


----------



## Lamégère (3 Février 2009)

En m'emputant d'un bras avec une touillette à café et en laissant faire la nature ensuite, pourquoi partir simplement...

Tu préfères avoir les bras qui tombent ou la teub de Rocco greffée sur une tempe?


----------



## AppleGold (3 Février 2009)

Les bras qui tombent et deux teubes de Rocco à la place :rateau:

Tes vacances, 15 jours à sur un yacht avec Sarko ou 15 jours au fin fond des montagnes Pakistanaises avec Carla ?


----------



## adrenergique (3 Février 2009)

AppleGold a dit:


> Les bras qui tombent et deux teubes de Rocco à la place :rateau:
> 
> Tes vacances, 15 jours à sur un yacht avec Sarko ou 15 jours au fin fond des montagnes Pakistanaises avec Carla ?



Je choisis les montagnes pakinstanaises, et s'il faut je me tape Carla (enfin je la supporte, hein )

Koh-Lanta ou star academy?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Février 2009)

pas d'émission de télé réalité de mes deux *****

Me dis pas que tu regardes???


----------



## adrenergique (3 Février 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> pas d'émission de télé réalité de mes deux *****
> 
> Me dis pas que tu regardes???



ni l'un ni l'autre ni les autres d'ailleurs.

premier mac?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Février 2009)

que je me suis payé de mon porte monnaie à moi: un macbook blanc 2,4.

Le mac de tes rêves? (qui existe ou non)


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> que je me suis payé de mon porte monnaie à moi: un macbook blanc 2,4.
> 
> Le mac de tes rêves? (qui existe ou non)



Un MBA à l'exterieur avec un macpro dedans 

et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

Le MBA actuel avec le SSD d'office

Du sucre dans ton café ?


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le MBA actuel avec le SSD d'office
> 
> Du sucre dans ton café ?



Non et ristretto le café, merci 

Café ou thé


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

Thé.
Le café ça pue d'la bouche.

Andouillette à l'ail avant le premier rendez-vous ou dîner à la Tour d'argent pour fêter ton licenciement ?


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Thé.
> Le café ça pue d'la bouche.
> 
> Andouillette à l'ail avant le premier rendez-vous ou dîner à la Tour d'argent pour fêter ton licenciement ?



Saucisson à l'ail, j'aime pas les restaurants gay.


Pourquoi il y a toujours des gens pour poser des limites et surtout considérer que leur tolérance, leur limite, devrait être la bonne, celle-là même universelle ?  :mouais: :sleep:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Février 2009)

Parce que tu n'es encore qu'un jeune con, en vieillissant tu verras les choses autrement et enfin de la bonne façon  

contre le mal de tronche, Aspegic® ou Doliprane® ?


----------



## jugnin (4 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Parce que tu n'es encore qu'un jeune con, en vieillissant tu verras les choses autrement et enfin de la bonne façon
> 
> contre le mal de tronche, Aspegic® ou Doliprane® ?



Efferalgan.

Pourquoi moi ?


----------



## Lamégère (4 Février 2009)

Ben parce que!

Une tartine de camembert à point dans ton chocolat ou du rosbeef à la gelée de menthe?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

Rosbeef.

T'as qui en prof d'histoire ?


----------



## Lamégère (4 Février 2009)

P'tain j'ai plus cours depuis belle lurette mon p'tit

Et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

Ben... 
Je crois que mon dernier cours date de...
Quoi ?
Oh merde !



thé vert ou lapsang-souchong ?


----------



## meskh (4 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ben...
> Je crois que mon dernier cours date de...
> Quoi ?
> Oh merde !



On vieillit tous ... :sleep:

J'va me faire un kawa, tiens , donc café 


Avec ou sans sucre ?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Février 2009)

ça dépend!

Tu passes combien de temps devant un écran par jour en moyenne?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

12 heures.
Beaucoup moins quand je suis en vacances.

Pourquoi ?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Février 2009)

pour savoir pour savoir...

C'est pour ton boulot?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

Yep.








 EDIT : bah zut alors, normalement, il est animé le petit dessin, là...




Des bras ou du chocolat ?


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

Pas de bras, pas de chocolat!

Pourquoi il est pas animé?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

Non, moi je le vois fixe...
Pas grave.




Quelle main ?


----------



## meskh (4 Février 2009)

Les quatres rois  

Et toi alors ?


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non, moi je le vois fixe...
> Pas grave.
> 
> 
> ...





meskh a dit:


> Les quatres rois
> 
> Et toi alors ?





Je mange de la droite, je me torche de la gauche, comme les indiens. 

Quelle taille?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

1.86



asv ?


----------



## kuep (4 Février 2009)

38 H saisecret

Paris ou province ?


----------



## meskh (4 Février 2009)

Paris 

Appart ou maison


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Paris
> 
> Appart ou maison



Appart

Centre ville ou banlieue?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

Banlieue.

Tu prendras du pain en rentrant ?


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Banlieue.
> 
> Tu prendras du pain en rentrant ?



La boulangerie sera fermée quand je rentrerai.

Rouge ou blanc?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Février 2009)

rouge!

c'est quand qu'il fait chaud?


----------



## meskh (4 Février 2009)

Au lit sous la couette 

Seul ou accompagné ?


----------



## jugnin (4 Février 2009)

Seul.

Et ma main dans ta gueule ?©


----------



## meskh (4 Février 2009)

Attention j'ai des dents dans ma  gueule 

Laquelle ?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Février 2009)

aucune voyons!

pourquoi tant de violence?:rateau:


----------



## meskh (4 Février 2009)

Que des mots, que des mots ...

Pates ou riz ?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Février 2009)

la pasta!!! cosa de migliore?

t'es bilingue?


----------



## Lamégère (4 Février 2009)

Ben nan j'ai qu'une langue :mouais:

Alors quoi de neuf?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

Un pull

Slip ou caleçon (ça a du être dit).


----------



## estcethomas (4 Février 2009)

caleçon! (parachute)

tu manges quoi ce soir?


----------



## LilyChan (4 Février 2009)

Une soupe sauce déprime... :mouais:



Et toi??


----------



## meskh (4 Février 2009)

La Laitière Vanille 

C'est quand l'armagedon ?


----------



## Lamégère (4 Février 2009)

D'après mes prédiction, pour bientôt mais j'évite de l'ébruiter 

Pourquoi t'as peur?


----------



## kuep (4 Février 2009)

J'aurais aimé être là quand ca arrive, plutôt que d'attendre en vain 

Pour combien tu vendrais tes charmes ?


----------



## meskh (4 Février 2009)

Parce que je ne suis qu'un sot ...

Pourquoi devoir travailler de nuit ?


----------



## Lamégère (4 Février 2009)

kuep a dit:


> J'aurais aimé être là quand ca arrive, plutôt que d'attendre en vain
> 
> Pour combien tu vendrais tes charmes ?


Pour un Mac Do 
Enfin on peut toujours rêver hein...



meskh a dit:


> Parce que je ne suis qu'un sot ...
> 
> Pourquoi devoir travailler de nuit ?



Parce que tu bosses pas le jour...

Une nuit de sexe inoubliable avec Régine ou manger un oursin avec ses épines?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Février 2009)

parce qu'on est agoraphobe, ou parce que tu veux te faire plus de tune ou parce que...

Pourquoi tu déprimes?


----------



## meskh (4 Février 2009)

La déprime a été inventée par les psy pour qu'ils puissent bosser et par les pharmaciens pour te droguer

Aller au boulot !
Bonne nuit

Nuit d'amour ou veuve poignée ?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Février 2009)

nuit d'amour!

Mais tu fais quoi comme boulot?:mouais:


----------



## Lamégère (4 Février 2009)

Veuve ? Non pas encore... 
Mais bon après cette nuit c'est pas dit :love:


Pourquoi vous répondez pas à mes questions??


----------



## estcethomas (4 Février 2009)

parce que je n'ai pas vue ta question...

C'était quoi ta question?


----------



## EtVlan (5 Février 2009)

Euh... ben, l'autre là...

--

Ton repas préféré?


----------



## teo (5 Février 2009)

Nota Bene: pour éviter les questions réponses qui se chevauchent, en mode rapide ou avancé, avant de poster, vérifiez en prévisualisation en dessous de votre message que personne n'ait déjà répondu 

Etre invité chez mon vieil ami Mohandas, à Genève. Apéro au  champagne ou gin tonic, repas indien long et léger fait maison les dernières 24h, dégusté lentement (autour de 2-3 heures), tapis moelleux, coussins, musique douce, accompagné de grands vins de Bourgogne dans de grands verres qui permettent de bien apprécier les arômes. Discussions passionnantes jusque tard, digestifs serbes ou russes.
Puis aller faire une promenade au parc, seul, pour se coucher beaucoup plus tard, heureux de vivre.

Des envies de changer de villes/pays/continents dernièrement ?


----------



## Lamégère (5 Février 2009)

Non pas dernièrement, j'eu envisagé à une époque lointaine la Nouvelle Guinée mais non, j'ai plus envie

Et comment on fait quand on est en train de répondre à une question, qu'on a vérifié que personne n'avait répondu et qu'enfin quand la prose est finie, que tu la postes, tu te retrouves avec 4 messages de décalage?


----------



## teo (5 Février 2009)

_Tu apprend à lire, tu pars à la maison de retraite ou tu prend un excitant, c'est selon   [Tu écris ta prose, tu vérifies et si ok tu postes *immédiatement* évidemment. On est pas des demeurés quand même]
_

Lion ou loup ?


----------



## Lamégère (5 Février 2009)

Loup sans hésitation

Quelqu'un peut m'apprendre à lire?


----------



## meskh (5 Février 2009)

Que des cours particuliers, paiement nature exigé 

Comment tu paies ?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Février 2009)

il n'y a plus de question donc je ne répond à rien...


mais j'ai une question... On m'explique pourquoi nos messages ont été supprimés?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2009)

Aucune idée

Les modérateurs ont leurs raisons et on les respecte non ?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Février 2009)

oui oui mais d'habitude je les trouves justifiées! là un peu moins...


où est ce que je peux savoir si une imprimante est compatible avec mon mac?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2009)

Sur la fiche produit

Ton humeur du jour ?


----------



## Nitiel (5 Février 2009)

impatient

Ta bêtise du jours ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2009)

Une réponse un peu impulsive, peu-être.

Tu dormais en cours d'histoire ?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Février 2009)

ne pas avoir séché ce foutu bac blanc!

la pub du club med qui raine sur macg en ce moment il n'y a qu'à moi qu'elle fait envie?


----------



## Lamégère (5 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Une réponse un peu impulsive, peu-être.
> 
> Tu dormais en cours d'histoire ?


Non généralement
T'es pas obnubilé par les cours d'histoire toi? Ou traumatisé?



estcethomas a dit:


> ne pas avoir séché ce foutu bac blanc!
> 
> la pub du club med qui raine sur macg en ce moment il n'y a qu'à moi qu'elle fait envie?


Sais pas vu encore

PonkHead ne serait pas un tantinet histoiromaniaque par hasard?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2009)

Non.
Maniaque, juste.

_he's a maniac,
maniac
on the floor_

sinon, tu manges quoi ce soir ?


----------



## Lamégère (5 Février 2009)

Ragout de morue... Et c'est du poisson dont je parle, je suis pas cannibale hein! 


Tarte aux poils ou poulet à la javel américain?


----------



## meskh (5 Février 2009)

Tarte 

Un ou deux doigts ?


----------



## Lamégère (5 Février 2009)

Un

Tu veux pas un whisky avant?


----------



## meskh (5 Février 2009)

Déjà bu 

Faut il vraimet aller bosser ce soir ?


----------



## Lamégère (5 Février 2009)

Ben oui enfin normalement

Ya la tempête aussi chez toi?


----------



## meskh (5 Février 2009)

A part dans ma tête, non 

Mais pourquoi au fait ?


----------



## Lamégère (5 Février 2009)

Si je me lance dans une étude ton ton esprit tempêtueux je crains qu'on y passe beaucoup de temps, la première réponse serait que t'as pas trop envie d'aller bosser et que ça te rend morose..


Mais c'est pas ça hein?


----------



## meskh (5 Février 2009)

Oh bah non, ce serait quand même trop simple 

Eh , y'a Nicolas à la télé ....


----------



## Lamégère (5 Février 2009)

ouais et pour donner le choix il est partout

Pourquoi j'ai pas mon décodeur Canal+?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Février 2009)

parce que ton inconscient avait envie d'entendre un débat dans lequel notre président est précis et donne des réponses précise!

tu regardes le débat?


----------



## Lamégère (5 Février 2009)

d'un oeil, de toute façon ya rien d'autre que ça!!

Est ce que tu sais où regarde le deuxième?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Février 2009)

la discussion biensur!

Tu as quelques choses de plus intéressant à regarder?


----------



## Lamégère (5 Février 2009)

Non j'ai pas de nouveau DVD mais bon je suis sur internet ça coupe un peu

Tu préfères écouter Sarko parler ou avoir un tête à tête avec Charly Oleg?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Février 2009)

même si je sais pas qui c'est je prends la seconde proposition! j'ai lâché le débat depuis 10 minute: marre de l'entendre tourner autour du pot!

c'est quoi le dernier film que tu as vue?


----------



## Lamégère (5 Février 2009)

Pour info, jeune inculte c'est M Formidable d'une émission ô combien connue: Tounez manèges! 






Après le dernier film que j'ai vu au ciné c'est le dernier Batman et à la maison ben je sais plus...:rose:

Tu remets toujours pas Charly Oleg?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Février 2009)

un peu oui... mais bon c'est pas de mon temps ça!

C'était bien cette émission?


----------



## ScubaARM (5 Février 2009)

Tourner manège, trop la classe 

et ta sur ?


----------



## meskh (6 Février 2009)

elle bat le beurre  (un grand classique pour ma soeur :rose

et sur la lune tu ferais quoi ?


----------



## MamaCass (6 Février 2009)

Je dormirai.

Et toi, tu te lèves ou tu vas aller te coucher ?


----------



## meskh (6 Février 2009)

Je rentre du boulot, donc je vais aller me coucher, après avoir mis debout mes femmes 

La journée s'annonce longue ?


----------



## adrenergique (6 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Je rentre du boulot, donc je vais aller me coucher, après avoir mis debout mes femmes
> 
> La journée s'annonce longue ?



Ohhh que oui, très longue!

Et toi la nuit a été courte?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2009)

ça va.


Les 2/3 de ton salaire, à vie sous condition de ne pas accepter un job ou continuer à aller au taff ?


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> ça va.
> 
> 
> Les 2/3 de ton salaire, à vie sous condition de ne pas accepter un job ou continuer à aller au taff ?



Au quoi ?

L'avatar home-made, mais classieux, de PonkHead ou celui, animalier, de CouleurSud ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2009)

Home-made.
Même mal fait.
_express yourself !_



Kit ou Kat ?


----------



## adrenergique (6 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> ça va.
> 
> 
> Les 2/3 de ton salaire, à vie sous condition de ne pas accepter un job ou continuer à aller au taff ?



J'aime ce que je fais donc même pour 100% de mon salaire, je continue à le faire 

Famille ou carrière?


----------



## adrenergique (6 Février 2009)

Kit et kat

Famille ou carrière?


----------



## jugnin (6 Février 2009)

Certaines familles finissent dans une carrière.

Tu m'aimes ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Famille ou carrière?


 
Moi.
C'est dans l'air du temps.

_La famille, c'est laid aussi (ah ah ah)_
_c'est dans l'air, c'est dans l'air..._



jugnin a dit:


> Tu m'aimes ?


 
Non.




Vous y croyez, des fois, quand je raconte n'importe quoi ?


----------



## jugnin (6 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Moi.
> C'est dans l'air du temps.
> 
> _La famille, c'est laid aussi (ah ah ah)_
> ...



Non.


Vous y croyez, des fois, quand il raconte n'importe quoi ?


----------



## Lamégère (6 Février 2009)

Ben oui toujours!

Pourquoi? Il raconte n'importe quoi?:mouais:

Comme dirait Cartman: "Ca me trou l'cul"


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> il n'y a plus de question donc je ne répond à rien...
> 
> 
> mais j'ai une question... On m'explique pourquoi nos messages ont été supprimés?



Parce qu'ils répondaient, semble t-il, au post initial. celui-ci ayant disparu, ils devenaient donc inutiles. Voir plus puisque certains le citaient.

Voilou.


----------



## Lamégère (6 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Parce qu'ils répondaient, semble t-il, au post initial. celui-ci ayant disparu, ils devenaient donc inutiles. Voir plus puisque certains le citaient.
> 
> Voilou.


Ouais mais hein, t'as pas répondu à la question! 
Faut suivre les régles, c'est noté partout!
'Tention je vais prévenir la modération hein!






			
				Celle à qui il ne restait plus beaucoup de temps... a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi? Il raconte n'importe quoi?:mouais:


----------



## meskh (6 Février 2009)

Parce que vous le vallez bien 

Quelle est la première chose que vous faites en vous levant ?


----------



## Lamégère (6 Février 2009)

J'essais de me frayer un chemin entre mes rotts pour aller faire pipi mais des fois c'est trop long...

T'as pas vu Carlos le graphiste de Paris?


----------



## meskh (6 Février 2009)

Bah non, je croyais qu'il était avec toi ... :mouais: 

Et je cherche toujours mon briquet, t'as pas une idée ?


----------



## Lamégère (6 Février 2009)

Sous tes fesses!

Non?


----------



## meskh (6 Février 2009)

Bah non y'a que mon chat qui ronronne et qui me chauffe le derch' 

Je l'ai peut-être laissé quelque part mais zou ?


----------



## Lamégère (6 Février 2009)

Ca c'est con hein, pas pouvoir allumer sa clope  mouais mouais....

Heu et sous ton chat sous tes fesses? Et pis d'ailleurs t'es assis sur ton chat? Pauvre bête!


----------



## meskh (6 Février 2009)

il est SM, et veut combattre son statut de chat qui ne sert à rien.  mais c'est un peu casse-goule car il est gras le pepère ....

Comment allumer mo clop' sas briquet ni allumettes ? faire un cours jus et foutre le feu ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2009)

Frotte des batons ou un silex.
Ah ces occidentaux assisté et décadents !








Boire cinq litres d'urine ou une nuit d'amour avec un gorille ?


----------



## meskh (6 Février 2009)

Je revisionne Koh-Lante pour voir comment ils font 

Et Carlos alors ?


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Je revisionne Koh-Lante pour voir comment ils font
> 
> Et Carlos alors ?



Beaucoup le cherchent, mais peu le trouveront
C'est ainsi
Ecrit de toute éternité

Carri tang ou civet zourite ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2009)

Le civet !

Tu portes des lunettes ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Février 2009)

non pas de lunettes!

un bon week end en perspective?


----------



## jugnin (6 Février 2009)

Ouais. J'arrive pas à en voir le point de fuite.

Tu connais la blague des presse-purée ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Février 2009)

non!

tu me la racontes?


----------



## Lamégère (6 Février 2009)

Non je la connais pas non plus...

Lapinou tu peux nous la raconter?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Février 2009)

je suis pas lapinou!

pourquoi tu m'appelles lapinou?


----------



## Lamégère (6 Février 2009)

Mais c'est pas toi lapinou! 
Toi t'es estoma, heu non estcethomas!

Jamais il s'arrête de pleuvoir?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Février 2009)

chez moi il pleut pas!

T'habites où?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2009)

Tournai en Belgique

As-tu des a priori sur les belges ?


----------



## meskh (6 Février 2009)

non mis a part les frites :mouais:

hernie discale ou calculs renal ?


----------



## Lamégère (6 Février 2009)

Renals ou renaux... J'hésite encore...

Soyons fous, pourquoi pas les 2?


----------



## meskh (6 Février 2009)

J'ai eu les 2, je préfère encore un accouchement  
Sans déconner 

Comment évaluer la douleur, au delà des clichés homme-femme ?


----------



## Lamégère (6 Février 2009)

Essais de faire passer une pastèque dans une pièce de 50 centimes et t'aura un apperçu... Alors un p'tit caillou... Laisse moi rire... Jaune...

Toujours pas de news au sujet de Carlos?


----------



## meskh (6 Février 2009)

J'en ai trouvé un sur Cleargreen, mais c'est pointu, pas sa place ici

Un autre peut-être ?


----------



## Lamégère (6 Février 2009)

Ya p't'être un début...

Il est sur Paris?


----------



## meskh (6 Février 2009)

il est mort pour faire simple

mais c'est sur qu'il est a paris ?


----------



## Lamégère (6 Février 2009)

D'après rapabois oui mais bon, il le connait à peine, leur amour est tout neuf...

Pourquoi ya plus de ciel bleu depuis 3 jours?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (6 Février 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> D'après rapabois oui mais bon, il le connait à peine, leur amour est tout neuf...
> 
> Pourquoi ya plus de ciel bleu depuis 3 jours?


Parce que t'as poussé ta chansonnette mardi matin!
Dis maman, c'est qui mon papa?


----------



## Lamégère (6 Février 2009)

C'est difficile ce genre de question...

T'es sur que tu veux savoir?


----------



## meskh (6 Février 2009)

Bah oui, il faut que je porte plainte pour ma tronche 

C'est peut-etre congénital, non ?


----------



## Lamégère (6 Février 2009)

Ou un dérapage médical, ça arrive aussi... 

L'est où mon autre fils?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2009)

Il a fugué

T'as déjà fait un mélange lexomil + alcool ?


----------



## meskh (7 Février 2009)

Assez dangereux  tout dépend des doses bien sûr

Wiskhy ou Ricard ?


----------



## 217ae1 (7 Février 2009)

c'est quoi ?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Février 2009)

une boisson pour bébé!

content d'être en week end?


----------



## adrenergique (7 Février 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> une boisson pour bébé!
> 
> content d'être en week end?



Suis pas en week end 

Lexomil + alcool ou lithium + lithium?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Février 2009)

rien compris...

Tu m'expliques?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2009)

Une façon de se défoncer à la hard

On parle de choses plus gaies ?


----------



## adrenergique (7 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Une façon de se défoncer à la hard
> 
> On parle de choses plus gaies ?



Ouep:

la morphine?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Février 2009)

moi je dis pas non!


on parle de quoi?


----------



## adrenergique (7 Février 2009)

Ba de la morphine!

Simpsons ou Futurama?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Février 2009)

simpson!

t'as déjà acheté sur le refurb?


----------



## adrenergique (7 Février 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> simpson!
> 
> t'as déjà acheté sur le refurb?



Non et je le ferai jamais car j'ai 12% de remise sur du neuf vraiment neuf et que j'ai aucune confiance en ce système (y'a qu'à voir les témoignage de machine abîmées ou en panne)
Cela dit ça n'engage, bien entendu, que moi!

Et toi?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Février 2009)

ben non j'ai la reduc étudiant alors autant en profiter!

tu utilise un autre système de messagerie instantanée que msn?


----------



## adrenergique (7 Février 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> ben non j'ai la reduc étudiant alors autant en profiter!
> 
> tu utilise un autre système de messagerie instantanée que msn?



J'utilise pas msn :mouais:

desfois ichat. 

Ton âge?


----------



## itako (7 Février 2009)

J'aimerai bien mais non, je ne connais personne qui utilise autre chose.
Vivement une démocratisation du gmail pour utiliser ichat, ou quelque chose comme ça.

Je peux te manger?

edit: merde trop tard

18, et toi?


----------



## adrenergique (7 Février 2009)

itako a dit:


> J'aimerai bien mais non, je ne connais personne qui utilise autre chose.
> Vivement une démocratisation du gmail pour utiliser ichat, ou quelque chose comme ça.
> 
> Je peux te manger?
> ...



26

vo ou vf ou vost fr?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2009)

vost fr


Qu'est-ce que tu fous sur MacG un dimanche matin ? T'as pas une vie ?


----------



## meskh (8 Février 2009)

No foutue'

Et toi alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2009)

MacGé pour moi c'est un plaisir :rateau:

Aujourd'hui t'es plutôt  ou  ?


----------



## meskh (8 Février 2009)

font chier les mômes, depuis 7h du mat

et il fait beau pour se ballader chez toi ?


----------



## adrenergique (8 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> font chier les mômes, depuis 7h du mat
> 
> et il fait beau pour se ballader chez toi ?



Nan

pourquoi tu voudrais aller te ballader sans les mômes.?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2009)

Ouais.

T'as pas faim, là ?


----------



## adrenergique (8 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais.
> 
> T'as pas faim, là ?



Ca commence, je vais devoir aller me faire à bouffer, Mme est de garde... 

Tu manges quoi à midi?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2009)

Je mange des animaux qui sont moooooooorts.

Feuille ou résine ?


----------



## meskh (8 Février 2009)

Mes doigts :love:

Vélo ou à pieds ?


----------



## adrenergique (8 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Mes doigts :love:
> 
> Vélo ou à pieds ?



Moto

et toi?


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Moto
> 
> et toi?



Ture en zinc

Port de tête ou tête de porc ?


----------



## meskh (8 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Port de tête ou tête de porc ?



Aujourd'hui tête de porc 
Marre des gosses qui ne sont pas miens

Pourquoi l'inconscient collectif nous dit et nous fait croire que nous devons avoir des enfants ?


----------



## adrenergique (8 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Aujourd'hui tête de porc
> Marre des gosses qui ne sont pas miens
> 
> Pourquoi l'inconscient collectif nous dit et nous fait croire que nous devons avoir des enfants ?



Pour les besoins de renouvellement de l'espèce. Et que les vieux veulent des jeunes pour s'occuper d'eux et payer leurs retraites...

Famille recomposée?


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Février 2009)

non.

et toi?


----------



## adrenergique (8 Février 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> non.
> 
> et toi?



Pas de mioches mais parents divorcés et demi-frère et demi-soeur.

Frères et soeurs?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Février 2009)

oui! un frère et une soeur! tous les deux plus petits!

tu fais quoi cette aprem?


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Février 2009)

frère a qui je pique son mbp

famille mac ou pc ?

edit/ Grillé:rateau:


----------



## adrenergique (8 Février 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> oui! un frère et une soeur! tous les deux plus petits!
> 
> tu fais quoi cette aprem?



Je glande et je me repose pck je suis de garde cette nuit... :sleep:

Tu me rendras visite cette nuit aux urgences? 

Edit grillé

Mac et PC 

Tu me rendras visite cette nuit aux urgences?


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Février 2009)

non, j'ai pas envie de finir aux urgences

desk ou photo?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Février 2009)

desk! pour le moment, bien qu'il m'arrive de mettre une photo!

tu connais pas un héberger gratuit pas mal?


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Février 2009)

pour les images?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Février 2009)

non pour un site

il n'y a pas quelqu'un qui connaît un bon morceau de basse?


----------



## meskh (8 Février 2009)

Gainsbourg, "Mon Légionnaire"

Et un bon morceau de B3 ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Février 2009)

quoi tu veux des vitamines?

je prends quelle goût pour la chicha?:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2009)

J'y connais rien

Tu peux aider cette personne concernant cette question ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Février 2009)

j'ai choisit! cerise!

c'est quand qu'il fait chaud?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2009)

Quand tu mets du chauffage

C'est quoi ton record d'heures sans dormir ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Février 2009)

casiment une semaine! Mais j'avais triché je m'étais préparé avant!

Et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2009)

Aucune idée.
Huit heures ?

J'aime la galette, savez-vous comment ?


----------



## adrenergique (8 Février 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> casiment une semaine! Mais j'avais triché je m'étais préparé avant!
> 
> Et toi?



Ouech 1 semaine j'y crois pas trop... Même préparé, la privation *totale* de sommeil est létale pour pas mal de gens après 5 jours soit 120h, chez certaines personnes, moins...

Moi pendant 36h à cause du boulot :rateau:


----------



## adrenergique (8 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Aucune idée.
> Huit heures ?
> 
> J'aime la galette, savez-vous comment ?



On s'en branle.

Quand elle est bien faite?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> On s'en branle.



Mais va pourrir en enfer, mon coco !

Tu t'en branles ?
A la main ou avec des accessoires ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2009)

Quand elle a de belles formes

Petits seins ou gros seins (si t'es homo tu peux quand même répondre ).


----------



## adrenergique (8 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais va pourrir en enfer, mon coco !
> 
> Tu t'en branles ?
> A la main ou avec des accessoires ?



Selon l'humeur

et toi?



C0rentin a dit:


> Quand elle a de belles formes
> 
> Petits seins ou gros seins (si t'es homo tu peux quand même répondre ).



Ca dépend de la femme et de ton appréciation de "gros"


----------



## estcethomas (8 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Ouech 1 semaine j'y crois pas trop... Même préparé, la privation *totale* de sommeil est létale pour pas mal de gens après 5 jours soit 120h, chez certaines personnes, moins...
> 
> Moi pendant 36h à cause du boulot :rateau:



et pourtant... bon j'avais des petits boustant... c'était cette été à Budapest pendant un festival!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2009)

Bon je reprends puisque que personne continue

Quel pays aimerai-tu visiter ?


----------



## meskh (9 Février 2009)

Ce n'est pas un pays, mais j'aimerais assez voir le Machupichu. Voir ce qu'il reste de cette civilisation.

Qu'est ce qu'il faudrait inventer ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2009)

Une machine qui déconnifie

Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faudrait pas inventer ?


----------



## adrenergique (9 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Une machine qui déconnifie
> 
> Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faudrait pas inventer ?



Une machine qui connifie? 

Qu'est ce que TU as inventé?


----------



## meskh (9 Février 2009)

Champion du Monde de Reniflé-craché de crotte de nez avec poil 

Et toi alors ?


----------



## adrenergique (9 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Champion du Monde de Reniflé-craché de crotte de nez avec poil
> 
> Et toi alors ?



Le toucher rectal jusqu'au coude. 

Et ta soeur? (n'y voit pas un lien de causalité  )


----------



## meskh (9 Février 2009)

Pas de soeur mais un frère, et lui c'est dans la counnerie qu'il plafonne :love: frangin 

Et tu as fait quoi de ta vie ?


----------



## adrenergique (9 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Pas de soeur mais un frère, et lui c'est dans la counnerie qu'il plafonne :love: frangin
> 
> Et tu as fait quoi de ta vie ?



Pour l'instant une majorité d'études...

Et toi?


----------



## meskh (9 Février 2009)

Beaucoup de musique 

Après la crise, la neige et Nicolas, que nous reste t til pour deman ? quel cataclysme ?


----------



## adrenergique (9 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Beaucoup de musique
> 
> Après la crise, la neige et Nicolas, que nous reste t til pour deman ? quel cataclysme ?



Jean, de la même dynastie pour citer l'express de cette semaine 

Sera-t-il pire?


----------



## meskh (9 Février 2009)

Pas mieux c'est certain :sleep:

Croissant ou pain au chocolat pour le petit goûter ?


----------



## adrenergique (9 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Pas mieux c'est certain :sleep:
> 
> Croissant ou pain au chocolat pour le petit goûter ?



Selon l'envie du moment.

Marché le dimanche ou supermarché la semaine?


----------



## meskh (9 Février 2009)

Les deux mon capitaine, pas de PQ sur le marché 

Plutôt rouleaux ou feuilles, le PQ ? :mouais:


----------



## adrenergique (9 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Les deux mon capitaine, pas de PQ sur le marché
> 
> Plutôt rouleaux ou feuilles, le PQ ? :mouais:



Feuilles triple épaisseur 

Que penses-tu des retraités qui font leurs courses le samedi?


----------



## iDiot (9 Février 2009)

Tant mieux, c'est qu'ils ont autre chose à faire la semaine. 

Pyjama ou tout nu la nuit?


----------



## adrenergique (9 Février 2009)

iDiot a dit:


> Tant mieux, c'est qu'ils ont autre chose à faire la semaine.
> 
> Pyjama ou tout nu la nuit?



ni l'un ni l'autre

ton rêve informatique?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2009)

Mon MacBook Air

Ton rêve (tout simplement) ?


----------



## adrenergique (9 Février 2009)

Que ma thèse se fasse pendant que je suis sur macgé 

Ton job?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Février 2009)

je donne des cours à un gamin de 4eme 

ça compte?


----------



## adrenergique (9 Février 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> je donne des cours à un gamin de 4eme
> 
> ça compte?



Si t'es payé pour 

Combien?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Février 2009)

12,5 pour un peu moins d'une heure... en faite non pour être précis je gagne 25 pour 1h50.

si tu gagnes au loto , tu te pais quoi en premier?


----------



## adrenergique (9 Février 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> 12,5 pour un peu moins d'une heure... en faite non pour être précis je gagne 25 pour 1h50.
> 
> si tu gagnes au loto , tu te pais quoi en premier?



Haha, bonne question. Pour faire dans le cliché j'échange mon TT contre une RS8 

Et toi?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Février 2009)

en tout premier je file au magasin de musique me faire plaisir! une petite jazz bass ou une précision voire même une précision avec un manche de jazz bass!

quelle est ta chanson préférée?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2009)

Ballade de Melody Nelson

Ton comique préféré ?


----------



## Jellybass (9 Février 2009)

Ricky Gervais. 

T'as déjà marché sur un escargot par mégarde ?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Février 2009)

oui!

Pourquoi pas toi?


----------



## adrenergique (9 Février 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> oui!
> 
> Pourquoi pas toi?



Si et je pense qu'étant petit ça m'est arrivé volontairement, comme de mettre des limaces sous les roues des bagnoles.

Pourquoi, c'est si mal que ça?


----------



## meskh (9 Février 2009)

C'est dégueu 

Et tirer au lance pierre sur les chiens ?


----------



## Jellybass (9 Février 2009)

Sur les caniches uniquement.

Pour ou contre les caniches ?


----------



## meskh (9 Février 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> Sur les caniches uniquement.
> 
> Pour ou contre les caniches ?



Pour mais uniquement dans la catapulte du ball trapp 

Pour ou contre le ball trapp ?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Février 2009)

pour les caniches! faut bien tester les lances pierres!


Pour ou contre la philo en terminale S?


----------



## adrenergique (9 Février 2009)

Pour, c'est intéressant et ça fait pas de mal. Un peu de culture autre que scientifique ça n'a jamais fait de mal. C'est pas pck t'es un PSEUDO-scientifique que tu dois te fermer à toute autre forme de sciences... 

Tu es contre?


----------



## itako (10 Février 2009)

Nan je suis pour, je trouvais ça vraiment minimaliste 2 heures de philo par semaine pour les beaufs de STG que nous étions, en même temps c'était peine perdu pour les 3/4 que la classe.

merde, la question, et si je ne posais pas de question? ça ferait de moi la personne qui à arrêté toute cette chaine infernale?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (10 Février 2009)

Oui !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

Non

Elle est pas mal la fille sur l'avatar de l'ami Pascal non ?


----------



## adrenergique (10 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Non
> 
> Elle est pas mal la fille sur l'avatar de l'ami Pascal non ?



Moué, mais elle e l'air sacrement conne: elle sait pas utiliser du scotch!

Célibataire?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

La fille au scotch ?
Je ne sais pas. Peut-être.

T'as son numéro ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (10 Février 2009)

08 99 70 56 56

1,35/appel et 0,34/m

Et l'adresse ?


----------



## adrenergique (10 Février 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> 08 99 70 56 56
> 
> 1,35/appel et 0,34/m
> 
> Et l'adresse ?



http://www.belle.mais.com 

Pourquoi cet avatar?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

Y colle bien à mon pseudo.
Et puis, moi au moins, je me le suis fais tout seul - Google is your feigne

T'as eu la tempête cette nuit, chez toi ?


----------



## adrenergique (10 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Y colle bien à mon pseudo.
> Et puis, moi au moins, je me le suis fais tout seul - Google is your feigne
> 
> T'as eu la tempête cette nuit, chez toi ?



Oui et c'est pas finit...

Menthe ou fraise?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

Fraise

Riz ou pâtes ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Février 2009)

la pasta!

le prochain film que tu vas voire?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

Euh j'aimerai bien voir L'Etrange histoire de Benjamin Button

Le prochain cd que tu vas acheté ?


----------



## Jellybass (10 Février 2009)

Snow Leopard. 

Chinois ou japonnais ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Février 2009)

ni l'un ni l'autre


Tu comptes l'acheter quand ton cd de snow leopard?:rateau:


----------



## Jellybass (10 Février 2009)

*Le 31 avril.*

Panther ou Jaguar ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Février 2009)

panther


Rien est sur pour ce qui est de SL... Si?


----------



## Jellybass (10 Février 2009)

Non.

Si ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Février 2009)

si je le savais je ne l'aurait pas demandé!


ça fait combien de temps que macg existe?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

Si

T'as aimé Dragon Ball un jour ?


----------



## Jellybass (10 Février 2009)

Oui. Je peux dessiner Vegeta en moins de 13 secondes.

Du même auteur, vous connaissez Docteur Slump ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

Oui et j'aime beaucoup le 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tu aimes le lait ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Février 2009)

j'en bois tout le temps c'est que je dois aimer ça!

Tu aimes ton boulot?


----------



## Jellybass (10 Février 2009)

Ouais ! Je bosse sur Mac, ça doit être pour ça... 

Les converses all-stars passeront-elles de mode un jour ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (10 Février 2009)

Espérons.

Besancenot veut-il faire la révolution ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

Non il veut juste faire parler de lui (mon avis)

T'es petit ou grand ?


----------



## Jellybass (10 Février 2009)

Grand en France. Petit en Angleterre.

Pour ou contre la misère dans le monde ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Février 2009)

je sais pas....

D'après toi?


----------



## meskh (10 Février 2009)

D'après moi, Lyon aura encore le titre cette année ...

Quel cancer pour toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Février 2009)

le cancer de la connerie... Et oui j'essaie d'en retirer un petit bout tout les jours! et c'est pas facile!


Tu t'es déjà cassé quelque chose? Bras? Jambe?


----------



## meskh (10 Février 2009)

ouais un bras en faisant du roller dans une piscine vide  fracture ouverte et tout le bazard 

Arracher une dent ou calcul rénal ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Février 2009)

oui! plusieurs dents même! bon par contre pas de calcul!:rateau:

Le plus grand fléau de l'humanité?


----------



## meskh (10 Février 2009)

La bêtise et la fierté aussi

Qu'est ce qui causera la perte de l'humanité ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

L'humanité

Tu le masques ton dock ?


----------



## meskh (11 Février 2009)

Oui

Plutôt souris ou raccourcis clavier ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

Raccourcis claviers

Google ou un autre moteur de recherche ?


----------



## teo (11 Février 2009)

Big G 

Ton dernier achat en musique, support physique ou virtuel digital ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

Un disque de Mozart pour mon père il y a quelques années

J'aime pas la musique c'est grave docteur ?


----------



## meskh (11 Février 2009)

Non car ta liberté te permet de préférer la musique du silence à celle des humains 

Pourquoi tant de bouses musicales sur nos ondes alors que les trésors retstent cachés ?


----------



## teo (11 Février 2009)

Il faut bien que commerce se fasse 


Radios FM ou radios internet ? (moi, le choix est fait, à part les infos de FI, c'est tout internet: pas de pubs et ça repose )


----------



## meskh (11 Février 2009)

Plutôt tout internet, plus simple 

A pieds ou en voiture ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

A pieds, si possible.


T'aimes les série B gore avec des petits jeunes très cons qui meurrent dedans ?


----------



## meskh (11 Février 2009)

Oui parfois mais je préfère un bon bouquin 

Et toi alors qu'est ce que tu lis en ce moment ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

Maman, pourquoi tu ne manges pas ? de Marie Dupont sur l'anorexie

Cravate ou noeud papillon ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

Nud papillon de chez Barilla !

As-tu rangé ta bouillotte, ou t'en sers-tu encore tous les soirs ?


----------



## meskh (11 Février 2009)

ouais pour soigner les hémoroïdes à cause du vélo, quel bonheur 

et toi alors, quel sport ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

Basket-ball 

As-tu une relation amoureuse ?


----------



## meskh (11 Février 2009)

Ca dépends des jours en fait, y'a des jours avec et des jours sans, des jours où l'amour est ailleurs ... 

Et de quoi es tu fier dans ta vie ?


----------



## 217ae1 (11 Février 2009)

d'avoir un mac

et toi?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Février 2009)

d'avoir quitté windows super tot!

une bonne journée qui s'annonce demain?


----------



## teo (12 Février 2009)

_Deux réponses, suivant la date de post et la date de réponse:_
Aujourd'hui (demain pour toi): stress, urgence en cours, le client se réveille enfin et je ne pourrais pas tout terminer, donc je vais me trimballer du taf à faire, plus mon sac à faire
Demain (demain pour moi): TGV Lyria pour Genève, vacances studieuses et retrouvailles. En espérant voir un max de potes. Donc oui, plutôt une bonne journée


Avec MacOS (et éventuellement Windows), déjà été tenté par Linux ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2009)

Ouais, du temps où j'étais sous PC.
Plusieurs fois.
Que des échecs - toujours un composant inconnu et makache pour trouver le driver...
Donc, abandon.

T'arrives, toi, à te prendre au sérieux, mais vraiment au sérieux, alors que c'est que du taff, tu sauves pas le monde ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Février 2009)

j'ai pas tout comprit...

vous pouvez répéter la question?


----------



## meskh (12 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> T'arrives, toi, à te prendre au sérieux, mais vraiment au sérieux, alors que c'est que du taff, tu sauves pas le monde ?



Autre chose ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Février 2009)

oui!

quel est ton groupe de musique préféré?


----------



## meskh (12 Février 2009)

Johan Sebastian Bach, les 3 

Peut on assimilier la musique au bruit ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Février 2009)

disons que la musique est un bruit plus ou moins harmonique!

Non?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2009)

Oui

T'en penses quoi ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Février 2009)

en penser quoi de quoi?

De la musique?


----------



## teo (13 Février 2009)

Oui.

Ca tourne en rond là, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

Laisse aller, c'est une valse.

Quelle différence y a-t-il entre une poule ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

Mon cul

Stressé ou calme ?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Février 2009)

plutôt calme... Et parfois pas assez stressé!


t'as fais au moins une fois le test du VIH?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

Jamais

T'as déjà mangé du quinoa ?


----------



## AppleGold (13 Février 2009)

Non mais j'en entend parler souvent ..

Taureau rouge ou chien sombre ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

Je prends le taureau !

T'as chaud actuellement ?


----------



## AppleGold (13 Février 2009)

Oui, je suis en train de déguster un whisky irlandais qui me réchauffe ... 

Le taureau ... Avec ou sans vodka ?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Février 2009)

avec!

Tu fais quoi pour la st Valentin?


----------



## meskh (14 Février 2009)

Avec un peu de chance, 'va peut-être tirer un coup :mouais:, c'est samedi après tout :sleep:

Une baffe ou un coup de pompe ?


----------



## AppleGold (14 Février 2009)

Un bon vieux coup de pompe 

Caravane ou tente canadienne ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2009)

Caravane

Mer ou montagne ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2009)

Montagne.

Bon alors samedi c'est "ravie au lit", et... Dimanche ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2009)

C'est poireaux au gratin

Et le lundi c'est ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Février 2009)

LES VACANCES, et puis après un week end comme ça on dort!:sleep:

Quelqu'un a mieux à proposer?


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Février 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> LES VACANCES, et puis après un week end comme ça on dort!:sleep:
> 
> Quelqu'un a mieux à proposer?



Je ne sais pas moi, le bonheur, le souverain bien, la béatitude, le nirvana, le paradis

Sinon, est-ce que quelqu'un aurait compris quelque chose aux quaternions ?


----------



## meskh (14 Février 2009)

Oui, tout  mais je n'ai pas trop envie de te l'expliquer 

Neige ou pluie chez toi ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Février 2009)

Vent

Ou va l'amour ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2009)

Au coeur

Et le mal de coeur ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2009)

Ben.. droit dans le mour.


Si tu regardes derrière toi, que dis-tu ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Février 2009)

Déjà !

Aujourd'hui peut être ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2009)

Demain sûrement

De quoi demain sera fait ?


----------



## meskh (15 Février 2009)

Un peu de soleil, de quoi respirer et peut-être de quoi manger ...

Pourquoi dit on que la femme est l'avenir de l'homme ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2009)

Parce qu'on dit beaucoup de conneries

Tu utilises un adblock ?


----------



## meskh (15 Février 2009)

Ben non, car je n'utilise pas FireFox

Il est pas bien Safari ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2009)

Si il est très bien avec un adblock 

Alors ce soir tu fais quoi ?


----------



## meskh (15 Février 2009)

Rien de bien transcendant en fait, un bon repas et un bon bouquin 

Et demain c'est reparti ?


----------



## Craquounette (15 Février 2009)

Comme en 40...

T'y trouves ton compte ?


----------



## meskh (15 Février 2009)

Pas tellement mais mon patron, oui 

Et qu'est ce qu'il faut faire alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2009)

Se donner du courage

Rapidshare ou Megaupload ?


----------



## meskh (16 Février 2009)

Oulahh  ché pa moa 

Positif ou Principal ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Principal

Quelle est ta plus grande peur ?


----------



## meskh (17 Février 2009)

Pas grand chose en fait juste quand on me fait peur, genre un "bouhh" bien caché que je n'aurais pas vu venir 

Et toi alors, quelle serait ta plus grande réussite ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Guérir

Le verre à moitié plein ou à moitié vide ?


----------



## meskh (17 Février 2009)

Plutôt à moitié plein  mais ce n'est qu'une vue de l'esprit

Alfred Petit, un artiste ?


----------



## teo (18 Février 2009)

Joker 


De quand datent vos derniers tests _Hépatites/HIV/Syphilis_ ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

Jamais fait

Devrais-je le faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

Toi seul peut répondre à cette question.
Disons que oui.


T'as flippé en attendant les résultats ou fait genre "mais non, c'est juste une formalité, je suis sûr que j'ai rien"


----------



## meskh (18 Février 2009)

Carrément mais en fait il y avait bien, en version complète genre 1 an d'hosto :rose:

Mais le plus important est que cela doit réussir, la force n'est elle pas en nous ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

Notre force et notre faiblesse, c'est comme une balance ()

Tu penses qu'Apple va sortir un netbook un jour ?


----------



## meskh (18 Février 2009)

Euh, allez ...... oui mais ça n'engage que moi 

LCD ou plasma ?


----------



## teo (18 Février 2009)

Pas de TV. LCD pour mes écrans Mac.

Randonnée en Alaska, Plage à Dubaï ou Equitation dans la Creuse ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

Randonnée en Alaska

T'as pensé à Into The Wild avec la phrase d'au-dessus ?


----------



## teo (18 Février 2009)

Oui. Choc du mois. Avec retard.

Ton meilleur film toutes catégories, de tout temps _(La barre est haut placée, prenons notre temps)_


----------



## meskh (18 Février 2009)

Tim Burton. Big Fish

Et toi ?


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Février 2009)

teo a dit:


> Oui. Choc du mois. Avec retard.
> 
> Ton meilleur film toutes catégories, de tout temps _(La barre est haut placée, prenons notre temps)_



Blow-Up

L'agrandissement de la réalité donne t-il plus de réalité ?


----------



## meskh (18 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Blow-Up
> 
> L'agrandissement de la réalité donne t-il plus de réalité ?



Non car la réalité est une chose apprise. Et comme tout apprentissage, il n'est pas completé de la même manière pour chacun de nous. Ce qui pourrait apparître grand et agrandi pour l'un pourra n'être que le quotidien pour un autre ... Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

Oui 

Pourquoi tant de questions aujourd'hui ?


----------



## meskh (18 Février 2009)

Le mercredi c'est permis 

Plutôt mer ou montagne ?


----------



## Craquounette (18 Février 2009)

Pourquoi choisir ?



Neige poudreuse ou galets ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

Galets

Tu utilises quoi pour lire tes vidéos ?


----------



## sundance (19 Février 2009)

mes yeux! 

Bille ou plume?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

Feutre à pointe fine, bic si pas le choix et quelques regret du temps de la plume.


Si je reprend toutes tes interventions dans ce fil et que je découvre ton vrai nom, je peux te faire chanter ?


----------



## dool (19 Février 2009)

Oui mais c'est à tes risques et périls...c'est plutôt faux.

100% vrai c'est possible ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

Oui ça peut

Il fait beau par chez toi ?


----------



## teo (19 Février 2009)

Grizouille lumineux. Froid.

Un animal de compagnie ?


----------



## meskh (19 Février 2009)

2 même !! 2 gros-glandeurs-touristes-poluants chats :love:

Plutôt chat ou chien ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

Chats, j'en ai 3 :love:

Tu as des allergies ?


----------



## meskh (19 Février 2009)

Ben tu coup, non, car les chat doivent avoir cette faculté de répendre tellement de microbes que quand ils viennent squatter sur nous, cela nous imunise 

Et ils sortent tes chats ?


----------



## teo (19 Février 2009)

J'ai pas de chat 

Et toi des envies de sortir ?


----------



## Tekta (20 Février 2009)

Ho que oui!! Faudrait que je prennes l'air un peu!

Hum... depuis combien de temps tu t'es pas rasé?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

Hier

Tu as une particularité avec ta barbe, moustache ?


----------



## claud (20 Février 2009)

Alternativement rasoir électrique ou rasoir mécanique ; je n'ai jamais pu me fixer !

Tes laitues naissent-elles ?
(trouve une autre phrase de la sorte)


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Février 2009)

claud a dit:


> Alternativement rasoir électrique ou rasoir mécanique ; je n'ai jamais pu me fixer !
> 
> Tes laitues naissent-elles ?
> (trouve une autre phrase de la sorte)



Yes mes laitues naissent

Ton thé t'a t-il ôté ta toux ?


----------



## sundance (20 Février 2009)

toux va bien

exercice de diction matinal :
Kiki était cocotte, et Koko concasseur de cacao. Kiki la cocotte aimait beaucoup Koko le concasseur de cacao. Mais Kiki la cocotte convoitait un coquet caraco kaki à col de caracul.
Koko le concasseur de cacao ne pouvait offrir à Kiki la cocotte qu'un coquet caraco kaki mais sans col de caracul. Or un marquis caracolant, caduque et cacochyme, conquis par les coquins quinquets de Kiki la cocotte, offrit à Kiki la cocotte un coquet caraco kaki à col de caracul. Quand Koko le concasseur de cacao l'apprit, que Kiki la cocotte avait reçu du marquis caracolant, caduque et cacochyme un coquet caraco kaki à col de caracul, il conclut : je clos mon caquet, je suis cocu !"

kiki ou koko??


----------



## claud (20 Février 2009)

Je suis complètement dans le kaka avec tout ça !

La pie niche haut
L'oie niche bas.
Où niche l'hibou?
L'hibou niche ni haut ni bas.
L'hibou niche là.

Une autre ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

Non

Vous faîtes quoi quand vous êtes stressé ?


----------



## claud (20 Février 2009)

Je range mon désordre.

 Si six scies scient six cyprès, combien scient six cent six scies ?


----------



## teo (20 Février 2009)

En l'écrivant, c'est vraiment trop facile 

(606 cy-à peu de choses-près)




Qu'as tu dans tes poches, là, maintenant ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

Rien.

Tu crois que 2009 va être une bonne année pour toi ?


----------



## teo (20 Février 2009)

Entre croire et espérer&#8230; j'espère oui&#8230;

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

J'espère aussi

Est-ce fou ?


----------



## teo (20 Février 2009)

NSP 
_Ma boule de cristal est toute floue _


Droitier ou gaucher  ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

Droitier

Sportif ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

Bof.

Combien de fruits et légumes par jour ?
(et barême de châtiment corporel si le résultat est inférieur à 5)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

3-4

avec quoi tu vas me frapper ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

Je suis un pacifique, je me contenterais de faire peser sur toi tout le poid moral de ma réprobation.




Dernier vraiment bon film vu au ciné par hasard, t'y étais allé par hasard ou un peu forcé et en fait ça t'a scotché ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

The Wrestler lundi pas par hasard mais par envie et ça m'a scotché

Tu comptes aller le voir ?


----------



## meskh (20 Février 2009)

Ben non, le cinéma c'est trop de bruit, des images trop grandes, ça fait mal à mon cerveau :hosto:

Clint Eastwood ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> The Wrestler lundi pas par hasard mais par envie et ça m'a scotché
> 
> Tu comptes aller le voir ?


 
Je l'ai vu hier soir - terrible film sur la déchéance et surtout aux antipodes du catch très "papier glacé" que je regarde parfois sur NT1.
Mais...
Pas convaincu à 100%, je ne sais pas, un peu convenu peut-être et un peu banal à force de vouloir s'ancrer dans un réalisme quotidien un peu mou.
Bon, mais bien quand même.

Tu parles à tes voisins pendant les films au ciné ?



meskh a dit:


> Ben non, le cinéma c'est trop de bruit, des images trop grandes, ça fait mal à mon cerveau :hosto:
> 
> Clint Eastwood ?


 
Non, moi c'est PonkHead...

Tu parles à tes voisins pendant les films au ciné ?


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Ben non, le cinéma c'est trop de bruit, des images trop grandes, ça fait mal à mon cerveau :hosto:
> 
> Clint Eastwood ?



[youtube]b2l4IKz3m7c&feature=related[/youtube]

Bravo 



PonkHead a dit:


> Non, moi c'est PonkHead...
> 
> Tu parles à tes voisins pendant les films au ciné ?



Uniquement pendant les films muets

Y a-t-il des réponses sans questions ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

Je le pense

Un bon week-end en perspective ?


----------



## meskh (20 Février 2009)

Chargé :style: vivement ce soir que je me couche, tiens .... 

Plutot sac a dos ou valise-à-roulettes-qui-emmerde-le-monde-et-qui-traine-partout ?


----------



## ScubaARM (20 Février 2009)

Sac à dos, mais au féminin alors ! 

Et il est où le youki ? (dtc s'abstenir)


----------



## Tekta (20 Février 2009)

Dans ta chambre 

Et tu lui achèterais quoi pour 20 000 euros?


----------



## meskh (20 Février 2009)

DES VACANCES !!

Et dans ton chez toi, y'a quoi qui traîne que ça fait 2 ans que tu dois faire ?


----------



## claud (21 Février 2009)

L'argenterie...

Quel est l'événement qui a déclenché la guerre de "Succession d'Espagne"?
(vers la fin du règne de Louis XIV)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2009)

Tiens tu te débrouilles il est tôt :sleep:

T'aimes te casser le cul le matin toi ?


----------



## sundance (21 Février 2009)

oh que non! çà me briserait trop le cerveau :casse:

Combien de contes Eric Rohmer a-t-il réalisé?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2009)

10 je crois 

Tu aimes bien ce chiffre ?


----------



## Tekta (21 Février 2009)

C'est un chiffre comme un autre!

Si je te dis "WAZAAAAAAAAA" tu penses à quoi?


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Février 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> C'est un chiffre comme un autre!
> 
> Si je te dis "WAZAAAAAAAAA" tu penses à quoi?



A rien
Mais le problème c'est que c'est toujours comme ça
Je n'ai jamais pensé à quelque chose
C'est pas aujourd'hui que je vais commencer

Et à part ça ?


----------



## Marco29 (21 Février 2009)

J'essaye d'évacuer le trop plein d'alcool qui hante mon sang de mes deux dernières soirée afin d'en remettre ce soir ! 

sacré fin de vacances !

Une machine qui renouvelle le sang peut elle nous faire décuiter ?


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Février 2009)

Marco29 a dit:


> J'essaye d'évacuer le trop plein d'alcool qui hante mon sang de mes deux dernières soirée afin d'en remettre ce soir !
> 
> sacré fin de vacances !
> 
> Une machine qui renouvelle le sang peut elle nous faire décuiter ?



Sache, brother, que la boisson ne te mènera que sur les rives lugubres de l'Hadès
La gueule de bois est l'état que les dieux ont voulu pour que nous nous repentions de nos excès. Ce serait donc un péché que de vouloir aller contre la volonté des dieux par l'artifice de quelque objet technique

Sinon, tu veux encore une Dodo* ?

*bière tropicale qui console bien des maux


----------



## Tekta (21 Février 2009)

Personnellement non merci  !
J'ai mon remède , un bon bain et surtout ... bois du sirop de framboise 

Tu feras quoi le 4 Novembre en 2086?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2009)

Rien

Rose rose ou blanche ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Février 2009)

rose rouge!

c'est les vacances?


----------



## itako (21 Février 2009)

Depuis 3 mois pour moi.

Qui veut le reste de pizza?


----------



## Tekta (21 Février 2009)

Dsl trop manger :rateau:

Ton dernier exploit?


----------



## claud (22 Février 2009)

Hier : cirer mes chaussures.

Comment faire,sur ce forum,pour qu'un mot (ou une phrase) représente un lien internet ?


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Février 2009)

claud a dit:


> Hier : cirer mes chaussures.
> 
> Comment faire,sur ce forum,pour qu'un mot (ou une phrase) représente un lien internet ?



Après avoir sélectionné ton lien et après l'avoir inscrit dans ton message, tu passes le pointeur de la souris dessus. Et là, tu écris ton mot ou ta phrase sur le lien. En prévisualisation, le mot ou la phrase doivent alors apparaître soulignés

On dit merci à qui ?


----------



## claud (22 Février 2009)

Merci,maître.

Et comment arrive-t-on à 42 d'expérience ?

CouleurSud = 2 claud ; pourquoi ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Février 2009)

parce que elle a vachement plus de message je crois bien donc ça peut vouloir dire qu'elle a plus d'expérience...

non?


----------



## meskh (22 Février 2009)

Tout est dans la date d'inscription 

Et sinon quoi de beau aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

Moi.

T'aimes les dimanches ?


----------



## Tekta (22 Février 2009)

Ca dépend du temps. Là c'est plutôt gris... un petit peu de soleil qui essaye de traverser les nuages, mais sinon.... 


T'as pas oublier de te brosser les dents ce matin?


----------



## meskh (22 Février 2009)

Pas encore :sleep:

Et toi alors, t'as pas mieux à faire ?


----------



## Tekta (22 Février 2009)

Hoo que si j'ai à faire! Mais trop crevé...

T'as fait quoi de bon à manger pour midi? Bon ap


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

Rien pas faim

Tu lis quoi en ce moment ?


----------



## meskh (22 Février 2009)

Le Voyage Définitif - Carlos Castaneda

Et toi, alors quelles lectures en ce moment ?


----------



## claud (22 Février 2009)

*Les Souffrances du jeune Werther...*


*Je suis amoureux fou.

Je ne dors plus,je ne mange plus.

J'ai vu Keira Knightley dans "Orgueil et préjugés"  et dans "Reviens-moi" et cette
brune sublime m'a fait perdre le sommeil,le boire et le manger...

Que dois-je faire ? Aidez-moi,je vous en supplie ?
*


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

Va voir un psy - et parle à des femmes réelles.
Sinon, dans dix ans, t'es devant sa porte, les mains qui tremblent sur le manche du flingue, les cheveux gras trempés de sueur dans la gueule et pleins de "voix étranges" qui te donnent des ordres dans la tête...

Tu perds tes ch'veux ?


----------



## Tekta (22 Février 2009)

Nen nen! J'ai toujours encore mes cheveux!!
D'ailleurs faudrait que j'aille chez le coiffeur!

T'as déjà eu tendance à vouloir balancer un truc qui marchait pas par la fenêtre? Si oui quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

Oui ma manette Xbox 360 quand je perdais un match 

Tu écoutes la radio ?


----------



## sundance (23 Février 2009)

video killed the radio star, video killed the radio star!

C'est l'histoire d'un gars qui s'appelle Paul, qui meurt de froid en pleine région polaire, dans un amas de vêtements divers et décolorés, recherchant vainement une pierre précieuse avec un outil inapproprié, alors que sa fiancée tarde à lui téléphoner depuis sa voiture allemande. 
Moralité : 
Paul se pèle au pôle dans une pile de pulls et de polos pâles. Pas plus d'appel de la poule en Opel que d'opale dans la pelle à Paul.
que conseilles-tu à Paul?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2009)

D'arrêter les tautogrammes

Surmenage en ce moment ?


----------



## sundance (23 Février 2009)

plutôt le sur ménage en ce moment! 


Cabu lanokay ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2009)

Okay Lanabulo

Qu'à bu l'âne au quai ?


----------



## claud (23 Février 2009)

du vin qu'est rond

Chat vit rôt.
Rôt tenta chat.
Chat mit patte à rôt.
Rôt trop chaud !
Rôt brûla patte à chat.
Chat quitta rôt.

vous avez le moral le lundi matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2009)

Souvent

Et toi ?


----------



## Macadamia (23 Février 2009)

oui surtout aujourd'hui (salut corentin)

et toi comment vas tu?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2009)

Bien (merci l'amie )

Tu fais quoi ce soir ?


----------



## meskh (23 Février 2009)

Pas grand chose 

Un ciné peut-être ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2009)

Non j'y suis déjà allé trop de fois ces derniers temps 

Un peu de lecture alors ?


----------



## meskh (23 Février 2009)

Oh bah non  je vais continuer à jouer avec mes macros 

Une tite clop ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2009)

Toujours

Un p'tit verre ?


----------



## teo (23 Février 2009)

Non, je vais résister jusqu'au ouikende, j'ai un peu abusé ces 10 derniers jours&#8230;

Des idées pour le repas de ce soir ? Mon frigo est vide


----------



## Tekta (23 Février 2009)

Demandes aux voisins 

Je n'ai absolument rien contre les belges  Mais petite blague!
Pourquoi n'y a-t-il pas de Belge dans Starwars?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Février 2009)

aucune idée!


Tu fais quoi là tout de suite?


----------



## 217ae1 (23 Février 2009)

je joue avec ma souris. (mighty mouse)

dock 3D ou 2D


----------



## estcethomas (23 Février 2009)

pour moi 3D!

Dans la même veine: tiger ou leo?


----------



## 217ae1 (23 Février 2009)

tiger... :rateau::rateau::rateau:

c'est autorisé de trainer sur les forums avec un OS si dépassé ?

EDIT/ faux j'ai snow léopardcomme le dit ma signature


----------



## estcethomas (23 Février 2009)

faut croire que oui!

t'utilises quoi comme moteur de recherche autre que google?


----------



## meskh (23 Février 2009)

non car il est très bien inégré à Safari (Pomme+L) à partir d'une sélection 

C'est pas mal non ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Février 2009)

oui pas mal!

Inscris sur un autre forum?


----------



## meskh (23 Février 2009)

Ben non c'est marrant parfois ici 

Debout quelle heure demain ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Février 2009)

je sais pas 10 heures!

Toi?


----------



## claud (24 Février 2009)

Quel bonheur d'être debout de bonne heure !
Tu ne sais pas ce que tu perds !

Connais-tu ce formidable lanceur de missiles intercontinentaux appelé Spark ?
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/14352/spark
http://www.shadowlab.org/Software/spark.php

Superbe !!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Non mais merci !

MacUpdate ou Versiontracker ?


----------



## claud (24 Février 2009)

Je consulte toujours les deux.

Quel est le raccourci-clavier pour éteindre l'écran ?
(je l'ai oublié)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Alt + &#63743; + Eject ou diminuer la luminosité

Tu as un(e) meilleur(e) ami(e) ?


----------



## claud (24 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Alt + &#63743; + Eject


Mais non ! Cela donne la suspension d'activité sur mon MBP.

Je cherche la meilleure......

Quel est donc le raccourci-clavier pour éteindre l'écran ?
(il existe,je l'ai oublié)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Ctrl + Shift + Eject ?

C'est bon ?


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Février 2009)

claud a dit:


> Mais non ! Cela donne la suspension d'activité sur mon MBP.
> 
> Je cherche la meilleure......
> 
> ...



Tiens, j'ai trouvé ça
Pourquoi poses-tu subrepticement des questions techniques au bar ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Il est fou sans doute

Tu aimes la bière ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

A m'en coucher dedans...

Tu chantes sous la douche ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2009)

Tout le temps. Mais c'est ultra rare qu'il n'y ait pas de musique avec moi.


T'as vu quoi au cinoche dernièrement ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Benjamin Button, hier soir...
2h30 de gros patos entre gens très gentils qui ont les yeux qui brillent de bonté, bougent au ralenti sur des musiques pleines de violons et disent tout plein de phrases sententieuse avec de la philosophie de vieux sage de la vie dedans...

Dommage, il y a quelques trucs bien, une idée de départ intéressante, mais au final, ça faisait longtemps que je ne m'étais pas ennuyé à ce point au cinéma.

Vivement jeudi que j'aille voir "Grand Torino" !



Dernier CD acheté ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2009)

Dernier CD acheté&#8230; J'ai acheté pas mal de musique, mais sur le store Itunes donc ça compte pas&#8230;
Le dernier CD ca doit être le "nouveau" Edguy : Tinnitus Sanctus.

Du pur Edguy. Heavy Metal "classique", que j'aime beaucoup, surtout pour le génie de son chanteur : Tobias Sammet. Et l'album ne déroge pas à la tradition, vraiment très sympathique à l'oreille.


Des choses prévues le WE prochain ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (24 Février 2009)

Flooder sur Macgé.
Et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Dernier CD acheté&#8230; J'ai acheté pas mal de musique, mais sur le store Itunes donc ça compte pas&#8230;
> Le dernier CD ca doit être le "nouveau" Edguy : Tinnitus Sanctus.
> 
> Du pur Edguy. Heavy Metal "classique", que j'aime beaucoup, surtout pour le génie de son chanteur : Tobias Sammet. Et l'album ne déroge pas à la tradition, vraiment très sympathique à l'oreille.
> ...


 


Atlante a dit:


> Flooder sur Macgé.
> Et toi?


 

Ouais, je récupère le grand de sa colo de ski et va falloir lui faire faire ses devoirs qu'on aurait dû faire plus tôt dans les vacances, mais bon, le temps, le temps...

(EDGUY ? J'ai pas aimé moi le dernier, rien qui me reste dans l'oreille, qui me donne envie de secouer mes cheveux...)

Tu devrais pas être en train de bosser, là au lieu de répondre à des questions à la con ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2009)

Mais je bosse, mon Xserve est en train de se mettre à jour, et je vais pas tarder à faire la capture du ghost.


Et puis, t'es mon chef pour me demander ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Non.
Non, non - je suis un grouillot de base, moi - un grouillot avec une cravatte et qui fait des moulinets avec les bras pour produire du vent et se faire mousser quand il est en réunion, mais un grouillot néanmoins.


Et toi, tu vas la prendre la place de ton chef un jour oui ou merde ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2009)

D'une part je peux toujours rêver, je suis pas agent BNP, donc de toutes façons c'est mort.
Et puis, plutôt crever que d'avoir ce genre de poste. Je suis trop honnête pour faire de la politique.

Qu'est ce que je peux te souhaiter ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Plutôt que souhaiter sa vie, il faut prendre le temps de la construire (voilà, Benjamin Button, c'est ça... 2h30 de phrases comme ça...)

Nan, sinon, arriver un jour à vivre de ce que j'écris ?
Ouais, ça, ce serait bien.

T'as déjà eu envie d'étrangler un manager ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2009)

Clairement oui, surtout quand tu tombes face à ce genre de type qui ne te laissent aucun argument de prise, même si tu as raisons techniquement, qu'il est une buse, mais tes seuls arguments se résument juste à : putain il est vraiment ton con&#8230;

Dans ces cas là, j'en étranglerai bien une paire oui. Mais j'ai aussi choisi de ne faire de mon travail que le gagne-pain pour vivre, le jour ou mon travail deviendra une priorité, dites moi d'aller voir un psy, c'est que je vais pas bien 

Tu écris quoi en ce moment ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

VIRUS - une sorte de "petit" bouquin récréatif qui reprend une vieille idée que je n'ai jamais réussi à exploiter correctement.
Petit parce que le synopsis est super vague (deux pages) et que j'écris un peu au jugé.
Le pied, quoi !

(et puis, mon gros projet en cinq tome (REDEMPTION) est un peu en panne - le premier jet du premier chapitre fait 70 pages et il manque des bouts que je n'arrive pas à sortir et il faudrait que je compacte un peu et je n'y arrive pas non plus... GRRRR !)

Ca t'a jamais titillé, l'écriture ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2009)

Je m'y suis essayé un peu.

Une première fois, de moi même, comme souvent, j'ai plein d'idée qui fusent dans ma tête mais devant la page blanche, ça sort pas, pour écrire comme pour le dessin. Pourtant je visualise bien, mais non, j'arrive pas a transposer.

Pour te dire, j'avais commencé à me documenter sur James Cook et la découverte de la Nouvelle-Zélande, en vue d'écrire le récit d'un esclave qui l'aurait suivi tout au long de son voyage. Mais j'ai très vite caler sur comment débuter l'histoire&#8230;

L'autre essai était professionnel, ma boite écrit les bouquins pédagogique Mon Mac et Moi, je devais travailler sur l'un d'eux, mais j'était sec, impossible d'arriver à formuler mes phrases, à faire que ça ressemble a quelque chose et que ça soit compréhensible du grand public.

Comment tu fais toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Je ne sais pas.
C'est souvent le phénomène inverse - tu me mets un clavier entre les main et hop, ça sort !
Je deviens aveugle et sourd au monde extérieur et, comme pour la lecture, je finis par ne plus "voir" que ce que je suis en train de raconter...

Mais bon, il y a aussi beaucoup une question d'habitude, j'ai commencé vraiment il y a vingt ans, je ne sais pas combien de début de roman avant d'en terminer un et j'en ai terminé une quinzaine avant d'en avoir un accepté par un éditeur.

Peut-être que dans encore vingt ans, j'aurais un best seller ?





Bon, là je commence à avoir faim et j'ai epuisé mon stock de question - réponse libre !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Peut-être mon cher ami

Qui veut gagner des millions ?


----------



## meskh (24 Février 2009)

non pas moi, c'est grisant :style:

En revanche, en amour, pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

parce que qui trop embrasse mal étreint et finit par absorber - blob !
(et de deux)




T'as compris ce que je dis ?


----------



## tantoillane (24 Février 2009)

Non,

Et toi ?


----------



## meskh (24 Février 2009)

il doit compter ses "blob"

un hoquet ? un tic ?


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> parce que qui trop embrasse mal étreint et finit par absorber - blob !
> (et de deux)
> T'as compris ce que je dis ?



Qui ? Moi ? 
Bien sûr, je comprends tout ce que tu dis
Vu que tu comprends tout ce que je dis
Non, parce que si tu ne comprenais pas tout ce que je dis
Je ne pourrais pas te répondre, sachant que tu n'a pas compris tout ce que je dis
Et après, j'aurais l'impression de ne pas avoir compris tout ce que tu dis

C'est beau quand même de pouvoir communiquer

Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Très vrai

Pourquoi ne le fait-on pas plus


----------



## meskh (24 Février 2009)

Trop de communication tue la communication

Mais alors à quoi cela sert il ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

À vivre, il faut trouver le juste milieu.

Pourquoi on se fait blober Meskh et moi ?


----------



## meskh (24 Février 2009)

Y'a un jeu en cours 

Est ce clair ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Pas trop .

Fatigué ce soir ?


----------



## estcethomas (24 Février 2009)

non ça va!

la dernière chanson que tu as écouté?


----------



## Tekta (25 Février 2009)

Pjanoo de Eric Prydz 
et dans la foulée : The Art of Creation de Headhunterz & Wildstylez 

Ton pti surnom que tes amis te donnent ?


----------



## claud (25 Février 2009)

Jean qui grogne et Jean qui rit

(À ma petite-fille Marie-Thérèse de Ségur 
Chère petite, tu as longtemps attendu ton livre ; c&#8217;est qu&#8217;il y avait bien des frères, des cousins, des cousines, d&#8217;un âge plus respectable que le tien. Mais enfin, voici ton tour. JEAN QUI RIT te fera rire, je l&#8217;espère ; je ne crains pas que JEAN QUI GROGNE te fasse grogner.
 Ta grand&#8217;mère qui t&#8217;aime bien,
 comtesse de SÉGUR, née ROSTOPCHINE)




Iras-tu à l'imposition des Cendres ce matin ?
(premier jour du Carême)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2009)

Nope

À quel âge es-tu sorti avec un(e) garçon/fille pour la première fois ?


----------



## Bassman (25 Février 2009)

Ca dépend ce que tu appelles "sortir". Sortir, sortir, du genre avec tout le sérieux de l'adolescence, ou sortir avec un coupine quand tu es enfant et que tu sais pas encore vraiment ce que ça veut dire.

Dans le premier cas, ce fut a 16 ans, dans le 2ème vers 5 ans en grande section maternelle, elle s'appelait Vanessa 

Ta plus belle première fois, ça serait quoi ?


----------



## DeepDark (25 Février 2009)

La prochaine 


Je vois que COrentin t'inspire 
Je me trompe? :love:


----------



## meskh (25 Février 2009)

On dirait bien oui  le temps pour Bassman de rediger ce joli petit text 

Mais serais tu capable d'en faire autant ?




Je porte ce midi mon bouclier anti-blob


----------



## claud (25 Février 2009)

que non,c'est une trop belle uvre d'imagination qui honore son auteur qui sait écrire
bien mieux que moi

et toi ce "serait" (au conditionnel) quoi et comment une belle rencontre ?


----------



## meskh (25 Février 2009)

Tout doit se passer dans regard, mais les gens sont timides, même pour un café, une simple rencontre quoi ...

Pourquoi tant de pudeur ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2009)

Question d'éducation.


Est-ce que tu mets tes pas dans les pas de ton père ?


----------



## meskh (25 Février 2009)

Oh ben non, sinon je serais déjà six pieds sous terre ... 

Qui prendre en exemple ? 


Tiens, bah, j'te *Blob dans ta tronche* pour voir


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2009)

( *TU PEUX PAS !*!!
T'es une cellule du blob de julrou, faut que t'ailles te scinder dans le fil du blob d'abord )

De manière globale, personne.
Après, ponctuellement, autant de réponse que de situation.
Alors, personne en particulier.



"Si j'eeeeeeexiste, c'est d'être fan"
Commentez.


----------



## meskh (25 Février 2009)

[HS] Mais c'est naze, du coup je suis comme tout coincé, Sniff-sniff [/HS]


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Oh ben non, sinon je serais déjà six pieds sous terre ...
> 
> Qui prendre en exemple ?


Mickael Vendetta.
Quelle est la différence entre Ponkhead et Blanche-Neige?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2009)

Je ne connais aucun nain.



Dormeur ou atchoum ?




(blob... by the way)


----------



## meskh (25 Février 2009)

Atchoum, mais la version qui crâche partout 

Renifler ou se moucher   ?


----------



## claud (25 Février 2009)

cracher

qu'est-ce qu'on mange ce soir ?


----------



## teo (25 Février 2009)

Aucune idée 
C'est pas ma semaine&#8230;


Depeche Mode ou Duran Duran ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2009)

Depeche Mode

Quel est ton style de musique ?


----------



## sundance (25 Février 2009)

pas de style précis, je peux passer du rock au classique.

blanc ou rouge?


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Depeche Mode
> 
> Quel est ton style de musique ?



Le patriciacarlique

[youtube]TAHnWlXYY6s[/youtube]

Sinon, les grands honneurs ou notre bonheur ?


----------



## meskh (25 Février 2009)

L'honneur est le pire pêché de vanité de l'Homme, donc bonheur pour moi 

Plutot méditation ou bavardationmouais ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Février 2009)

Méditation.
Quelle est la différence entre Ponkhead et Cendrillon?


----------



## meskh (25 Février 2009)

Ponkhead n'aime pas les pommes  mais il préfere les nains pour faire des trucs :mouais: pas comme cette truffe de Cendrillon

Pourquoi a-t-on inventé le temps ?


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Ponkhead n'aime pas les pommes  mais il préfere les nains pour faire des trucs :mouais: pas comme cette truffe de Cendrillon
> 
> Pourquoi a-t-on inventé le temps ?



C'est le temps qui nous a inventé

Tu comptes le temps qui te reste ?


----------



## meskh (25 Février 2009)

Je suis déjà mort, j'ai arrêté de compter en fait 

Quelle est la seule chose dont l'Homme soit sûr ?


----------



## LilyChan (25 Février 2009)

... De ne pouvoir compter que sur lui même! 


Tu as peur de la mort?


----------



## meskh (25 Février 2009)

LilyChan a dit:


> ... De ne pouvoir compter que sur lui même!



TU VAS MOURIR !! 

Pourquoi avoir peur de quelque chose qui arrive ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2009)

Parce que la peur est un sentiment normal

Peut-on tout contrôler sans finir sur les rotules ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Parce que la peur est un sentiment normal
> 
> Peut-on tout contrôler sans finir sur les rotules ?


Toi non, moi oui.
Vous préférez être Dieu et Célibataire ou Quasimodo et vivre avec une déesse?


----------



## quenaur (25 Février 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Vous préférez être Dieu et Célibataire ou Quasimodo et vivre avec une déesse?



Ni l'un, ni l'autre, plutôt roi avec une reine.

Pêcheur ou chasseur?


----------



## meskh (25 Février 2009)

Plutôt chasseur mais de cons et y'a du boulot  

Plutôt marcheur vite ou tranquille ?


----------



## estcethomas (25 Février 2009)

vite quand je suis pressé uniquement!


tu collectionne quelque chose?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Février 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> vite quand je suis pressé uniquement!
> 
> 
> tu collectionne quelque chose?


Les collocataires chiant!
Comment on fait pour assassiner un collocataire sans avoir d'ennuis?


----------



## claud (26 Février 2009)

Depuis le 12/01/1976 date de la mort d'Agatha Christie,il n'y a plus personne pour te donner des conseils de la sorte...

Ton personnage préférée de privé de polar ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

Aucuns en particulier

Quel est ton jour préféré de la semaine ?


----------



## claud (26 Février 2009)

le lundi

Corneille ou Racine ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

J'aime bien Corneille

Chirac ou Sarkozy ?


----------



## stefdefrejus (26 Février 2009)

Ni l'un ni l'autre ... 

C'est quelle marque ton téléphone ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

LG

La marque de ta voiture ?


----------



## claud (26 Février 2009)

Twingo du "Losange".

Le Cid ou Cinna ?


----------



## teo (26 Février 2009)

claud a dit:


> Twingo du "Losange".
> 
> Le Cid ou Cinna ?



Vieux souvenir.
Clairement Cinna ("Prends un siège, Cinna, ou assieds-toi par terre.
Et, si tu veux parler, commence par te taire")

Steak tartare ou poisson panné ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

Tartare

Bois ou métal ?


----------



## teo (26 Février 2009)

Bois, après quelque hésitation.


Menthe ou grenadine ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

La menthe.



Tu préfère boire un litre de Breizh-Cola par le nez ou le vomir par les oreilles ?


----------



## claud (26 Février 2009)

le vomir par les oreilles

relirais-tu volontiers Cinna ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

Connais pas, jamais lu, pourquoi pas ?




C'est quoi cette fixette sur cinna ?


----------



## teo (26 Février 2009)

Il a du aimer 

Et toi ta dernière fixette littéraire ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

Pas une fixette, mais un sacré choc - "Le démon" de Hubert Selby Jr.
Et pourtant, j'ai failli arrêter au premier tiers du livre tellement je trouvais ça bof.
Mais j'ai pris une sacré baffe après.



Ca t'arrive de ne pas finir un bouquin que tu as commencé ?
Souvent ?


----------



## jugnin (26 Février 2009)

Oui, très. Je compense en finissant systématiquement ceux que je ne commence pas. 



Alors, tu aimes les chats ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

J'ai un monospace.



Toi aussi tu penses que si à 50 ans on n'a pas de Rolex on a raté sa vie ?


----------



## teo (26 Février 2009)

Non. Je pense que si on a une Rolex, quelque soit son âge, soit on a mauvais goût, soit on sait vraiment pas placer son fric alors qu'il y a tellement plus beau et plus cher en horlogerie&#8230;

Jaegger-Lecoultre ou Patek Philippe ?






(actuellement, ma montre perso est de marque nippo-suédoise et me sert à téléphoner )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

Je porte pas de montre mais Patek Philippe

Ordinateur portable ou de bureau ?


----------



## meskh (26 Février 2009)

Portable, mbp :love:

Trackpad ou souris ?


----------



## teo (26 Février 2009)

Grillé 

Souris

Plutôt en bus ou plutôt en voiture ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Février 2009)

plutôt en métro!

plutôt Sid vicious ou plutôt bob marley?


----------



## meskh (26 Février 2009)

Bob à donf dans l'iPod 

Tu connais Bourg-Madame ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

Non 

C'est beau/bien ?


----------



## meskh (26 Février 2009)

Oh oui c'est beau 


Choisy-le-roi ou Bourg-la-reine ?


----------



## teo (26 Février 2009)

Le Roi, évidemment  (quant à bourrer, faut le dire à la chaise, comme dirait P77 )




Le dernier week-end loin de chez toi, c'était où  ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Février 2009)

En Normandie, chez un pot, mais c'était pas un week end mais une semaine entière!

Tu utilises safari 4?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

Oui

Quel est ton browser ?


----------



## meskh (26 Février 2009)

Safari 4

T'as tout mangé toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

Je n'ai pas encore mangé c'est maintenant 

Tu manges quoi ce soir ?


----------



## teo (26 Février 2009)

tout droit sorti du congélo:
Riz + haricots verts sauce tomate gingembre le tout fait maison.


Sinon, la mayo sur les frites, avec ou à part ?


----------



## meskh (26 Février 2009)

Trempette pour chaque fritte 

Mac Bacon ou Suprème Cheese ?


----------



## 217ae1 (26 Février 2009)

à part.

quelle marque de téléphonne?

EDIT/ grillé :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

LG :rateau:

Quelle marque d'ordinateur ?


----------



## meskh (26 Février 2009)

Ha ha ha elle est bien bonne celle-là  

Quelle marque de vélo ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Février 2009)

lapièrre!

Ta marque de caleçon?:rateau:


----------



## stefdefrejus (26 Février 2009)

H&M

Ton dernier film au cinéma ?


----------



## LilyChan (26 Février 2009)

Yes Man! Une tuerie! Je le conseille à tout le monde d'ailleurs! 

Ton dernier coup de folie??


----------



## itako (27 Février 2009)

un iphone

La dernière fois que tu as parlé à un chat.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

Aujourd'hui

La dernière fois que tu as embrassé quelqu'un ?


----------



## DeepDark (27 Février 2009)

C'est confidentiel :rateau:

Ta dernière soirée, c'était quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

Samedi 

Tu prends quoi le matin ?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Février 2009)

du LSD ça réveil!:rateau:

Tu fumes?


----------



## claud (27 Février 2009)

plus,heureusement

es-tu déjà monté au sommet d'un volcan ?
si oui lequel ?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Février 2009)

non jamais fin pas en activité!


Toi?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

Jamais non plus

Ça te dirait ?


----------



## Tekta (27 Février 2009)

Ca dépend lequel!

La dernière chose que tu as dite aujourd'hui à quelqu'un?


----------



## jugnin (27 Février 2009)

_Non._


T'as pas vingt francs ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

Si

Je peux même t'en donner plus t'en veux ?


----------



## meskh (27 Février 2009)

Carrément , va z y, fait tomber 

Et t'as pas le code de ta CB ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

Je voudrais bien te la donner mais j'en ai pas encore, je dois aller la chercher à la banque

Quel est ton prénom ?


----------



## meskh (27 Février 2009)

Comme tu veux  c'est toi qui paie 

Comment tu paies d'ailleurs ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

En nature

T'aimes pas ça la nature ?


----------



## meskh (27 Février 2009)

Oh que si, mais je suis plutot branché frangines 

T'as rien contre ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

Non non

Tu dors dans quelle tenue ?


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2009)

Ca dépends de la quantité de couette qu'il me reste 

Quelle taille ton lit ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

190 cm en longueur et je sais pas pour la largeur mais c'est un lit à deux places, un peu juste pour justement mon mètre nonante.

Tu mesures combien toi ?


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2009)

178O mm :sleep:

Il te manque un membre ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

Pas pour le moment :rateau:

Plutôt Albert Camus ou Jean-Paul Sartre ?


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2009)

Camus mais encore plus Dostoïevski

Des Bd un peu des fois ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

Parfois je refais mes cycles de Tintin ou Astérix

Tu fais un régime ?


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2009)

Bah non pour quoi faire, on a qu'une vie.

Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

Euh je pense, je te le dirai quand je serai mort

Tu voudrais être immortel ?


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2009)

Pas sous une forme humaine

Est ce que ça existe le pouvoir ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

Ouais, sur le compte de mémé pour te payer ton mac en lui faisant croire que le flamby par douze a encore augmenté, c'est comme ça, c'est la crise mémé !

T'es un pourri ?


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2009)

Quelque part oui comme chacun de nous, on est souvent pret à des choses pas très propres pour arriver à nos fins ...

Et l'energie alors, elle existe comme fluide universel ?


----------



## teo (28 Février 2009)

ben oué, c'est la Force et elle est en toi 



Déjà été tenté par le côté obscur ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

Toujours à la limite

C'est quoi ton site d'infos ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Février 2009)

euh...


d'info de quoi?


----------



## claud (28 Février 2009)

http://www.lemonde.fr/rss/une.xml

et ta rubrique préférée ?

(outre http://feed.macg.co/actualite évidemment !!)


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2009)

Le blog de Klakinoumi

Il fait beau chez toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Février 2009)

super beau!

et chez toi?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

Beau mais froid

Tu habites où ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Février 2009)

paris!


et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

Tournai (Belgique)

Tu veux une frite ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Février 2009)

moi je dis pas non!

tu me les amènes?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

Elles vont être froides 

Tu portes des jeans ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Février 2009)

entre autre oui!

tu es heureux?:rateau: (pas facile hein!)


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2009)

ouais globalement 

et sinon, tu vas faire quoi à ta retraite ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Février 2009)

si tu veux bien déjà je vais chercher ce que je vais faire comme métier et après on en reparle!

tu sais déjà?


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2009)

ben en fait je prefererais etre à la retraite jusqu'a 40 ans et mourir au travail 

et sinon t'as mangé quoi ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Février 2009)

des paupiettes avec des haricots verts! Super bons!

Tu fais la cuisine?


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2009)

oui mais uniquement le carrelage à la javel, ça défonce mes chats :love: .... 

lave-vaisselle ou lave-ta-vaisselle ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Février 2009)

lave vaisselle avec mes mains!

Tu fais quoi demain?


----------



## ari51 (1 Mars 2009)

Demain , mon imac arrive.

Question : Ps3 ou Xbox 360


----------



## kuep (1 Mars 2009)

Les jeux vidéos c'est de la merde 

Est ce que ta vie est telle que tu l'imaginais ?


----------



## claud (1 Mars 2009)

Oui.Enfin !
enfin...oui...

Aimes-tu les films de Zhang Yimou ?
(j'adore...)


----------



## estcethomas (1 Mars 2009)

disons que je ne suis pas son plus grand fan!


Tu as un animal de compagnie?


----------



## meskh (1 Mars 2009)

Oh que oui, plusieurs même.
Alors j'ai une femme, propre, une fille, pas encore propre et deux gros chats fénéants comme tout les chats qui sont deux gros dégeulasses qui foutent des poils partout 



Et tu chasses ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Mars 2009)

non pas du tout! Et puis on peut pas dire que je trouve ça très intelligent comme activité...:rateau:

Toi oui?


----------



## claud (1 Mars 2009)

Je n'ai jamais chassé mais je suis certain que cela peut se faire avec beaucoup de noblesse et de grandeur d'âme !

As-tu déjà assisté à une corrida ?
(moi une fois : quelle horreur !)


----------



## aCLR (1 Mars 2009)

Non.

Tu vas à la pêche le dimanche ?


----------



## meskh (1 Mars 2009)

Ben non.

Pour quoi faire ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Mars 2009)

se faire chier!


Tu fais du sport?


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Mars 2009)

Bien sûr. 

Et toi, tu aimes les blob ?


----------



## meskh (1 Mars 2009)

Oh oui mais uniquement quand ils suppurent 

Et tu en as où des blobs ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

Dans mon coeur

Tu en as pas marre des blobs ?


----------



## Tekta (1 Mars 2009)

Hoo que si! Ca fait 3 post qu'on parle d'eux 

Mais que ferais tu avec un Blobs?


----------



## 217ae1 (1 Mars 2009)

je ne sais pas ce que c'est.

c'est quoi un blobs ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

Bonne question (franchement c'est trop tordu)

Tu as passé une bonne journée ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Mars 2009)

plutot bien!


Et demain? une bonne journée s'annonce?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

Je l'espère

Vous êtes en vacances les français non ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Mars 2009)

jusqu'à ce soir minuit oui pour les parisiens, fini depuis une semaine pour une autre zone et encore une semaine pour la dernière!

Tu penses qu'il faudrait un seul président pour l'union Européenne? Faire de cette union d'états un état à part entière?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

Oui je le pense

Tu as quoi comme animaux ?


----------



## 217ae1 (1 Mars 2009)

aucun

les enfants comptent comme annimaux ?


----------



## kuep (1 Mars 2009)

Ca doit dépendre des parents.

Quoi de bon à manger ce soir ?


----------



## 217ae1 (1 Mars 2009)

crêpes.

et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

Saucisses et légumes

Et toi ?


----------



## aCLR (1 Mars 2009)

tranche de gigot d'agneau accompagné de légumes vapeur avec une sauce à base de crème.
Je file préparer tout ça&#8230;

Et toi, tu prépares quoi ?


----------



## meskh (1 Mars 2009)

Le dimanche soir, c'est petit dej, donc pain grillé, beurre salé, confiot' fraise classique 

Bonne journée sinon ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Mars 2009)

super!

tu cherches pas un petit ampli de guitare par hasard?


----------



## Baracca (1 Mars 2009)

Non, même avec des casseroles je ne serais pas m'en sortir pour faire la musique !

Il fait froid chez vous ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Mars 2009)

Non ça va!

depuis combien de temps tu es sur mac?


----------



## claud (2 Mars 2009)

5 ans

Quel est le nom de la jeune et très jolie actrice qui joue dans le très beau film "Into the wild" ?
(elle est aussi la fille de Robert de Niro dans "Panique à Hollywood")


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Kristen Stewart

Tu as aimé Into The Wild ?


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

Non

T'aime Booba ? (l'ourson)


----------



## meskh (2 Mars 2009)

Oh oui il est si mignon, mais un peu utopiste tout de même 

Et toi tu fais quoi aujourd'hui ?


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

J'attend mon imac

Si je te dit mesrine sa fait référence a quoi ? pour toi


----------



## meskh (2 Mars 2009)

Révolution - meutre - vol 

Pas tellement une bonne référence ?


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

Non , petit ou grand baditisme , il n'y a pas de héros

Il fait beau chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Non pas vraiment

Quelle est ta référence ?


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

Mon frère

Mac do ou pizza ?


----------



## meskh (2 Mars 2009)

Non non un bon gros grecq bien gras avec des frites et des oignons 

Et c'est grand chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Pas trop mais c'est bien agencé 

Tu vis dans une maison ou un appartement ?


----------



## meskh (2 Mars 2009)

En appart, neuf  mais comme ça a été fini à la pisse, y'a du boulot 

C'est bien le travail manouel, non ?


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

Personnellement celà a été trop physique pour moi.

Pour ou contre pour prendre aux riches et donner aux pauvres ?


----------



## meskh (2 Mars 2009)

Plutôt pour, mais cela remettrait en cause le principe même du capitalisme, et la societé n'est pas encore prête, peut-être dans une centaine d'années 

Et tu ferais quoi de tout cet argent ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Rien de trop extraordinaire, une bonne et belle maison et des placements sûrs 

Et toi ?


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

Donner la plus grande partie aux pays en difficultés et aux familles dans le besoin.

Tu donne de l'argent aux différentes associations ? ( une ou plusieurs )


----------



## meskh (2 Mars 2009)

J'aimerais assez aider des gens qui sont dans le besoin.
Mais toutes ces assoc sont pourries par des dirigeants egoistes et egocentriques, donc je ne sais pas trop. Mais c'est clair que mes proches seraient à l'abri 

Et comment ca va tes chats ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Bien ils dorment :rateau:

Tu lis la presse écrite ?


----------



## kuep (2 Mars 2009)

L'info c'est pour les gogos 

Un projet à moyen terme ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Non à long terme

Tu as encore des rêves ?


----------



## kuep (2 Mars 2009)

Non, je suis un zombie 

Quel projet, donc ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Faire ma vie !

Tu aimes bien la cuisine chinoise ?


----------



## kuep (2 Mars 2009)

J'ai tenté les nems y'a quelques jours après une tentative infructueuse y'a des années, et c'est passé.

Tu partirais où en voyage ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Aux USA

Et toi ?


----------



## meskh (2 Mars 2009)

Sur la lune pour voir un pote 

Tu crois qu'il y a des fantomes sur le Titanic ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Non je n'y crois pas une seule seconde

Tu crois aux extraterrestres ?


----------



## sundance (2 Mars 2009)

ah oui ici c'est le top pour y croire 


rouge ou vert?


----------



## aCLR (2 Mars 2009)

Peu importe la couleur du feu, je passe&#8230;

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Blanc :rateau:

Blanc ou Noir ?


----------



## DeepDark (2 Mars 2009)

A ton avis?
Héhé.


Tu penses que j'ai ma chance?
(de rivaliser)


P.S : Blob


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Contre lui ?
A part une taupe qui lui éclate le blob avant qu'il ne te bouffe, j'en doute.


Mais qui sait ?


----------



## Craquounette (2 Mars 2009)

Doc sait tout.

Doc c'est tout ?


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Mars 2009)

C'est pas assez.

Tu aimes tes fesses ?


----------



## Craquounette (2 Mars 2009)

Mes fesses me conviennent à merveille  :love: 

Un souci ?


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Mars 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Mes fesses me conviennent à merveille  :love:
> 
> Un souci ?



Pourquoi pas :







Combien y'a-t-il de filles qui postent dans le bar ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Plus de filles au bar que de fourmis géantes mutantes et dévoreuses de chair humaine, mais moins que de garçons.
Et plus discrètes que les sus-dits aussi, sauf une.

Je dirais approximativement un quart de sein par posteur en moyenne.




C'était mieux, avant ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Oui

Et après ?


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Mars 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Pourquoi pas :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A part moi, personne
Enfin si, une ou deux, valeureuses 



PonkHead a dit:


> Plus de filles au bar que de fourmis géantes mutantes et dévoreuses de chair humaine, mais moins que de garçons.
> Et plus discrètes que les sus-dits aussi, sauf une.
> 
> Je dirais approximativement un quart de sein par posteur en moyenne.
> ...



Évidemment
Quand j'étais une fille
Mais là, je manque de conviction


----------



## meskh (2 Mars 2009)

Une question peut-être ?


----------



## 217ae1 (2 Mars 2009)

oui.

couleur d'ipod ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Gris

Couleur du mac ?


----------



## meskh (2 Mars 2009)

Ben gris

Couleur du ciel ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Mars 2009)

noir il fait nuit!


Le prochain film que tu iras voire au cine?


----------



## numsix (2 Mars 2009)

The wrestler je pense, ....

Ton prochain voyage ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Je ne sais pas encore

Ton futur ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Mars 2009)

l'avenir me le dira!

Tu es voyant?


----------



## 217ae1 (2 Mars 2009)

non.

et toi?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Mars 2009)

non plus mais je fais des études pour!:rateau:


C'est crédible?


----------



## numsix (2 Mars 2009)

Bien sûr, ....

Qu'est ce que tu manges ce soir ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Mars 2009)

rôtis de porc!


Ton dernier livre?


----------



## 217ae1 (2 Mars 2009)

désastreuses aventures des orphelins baudelaire.

et toi ?


----------



## meskh (2 Mars 2009)

Féroces Infirmes - Retour des Pays Chauds

Et qu'est ce que tu attends ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Tout vraiment tout

Tu crois en dieu ?


----------



## meskh (2 Mars 2009)

non pas vraiment plutôt en une force, qui sans tout controler, maintiendrais une sorte d'équilibre

et toi alors ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Mars 2009)

hum non pas trop... "la religion c'est l'opium du peuple"

De?


----------



## meskh (2 Mars 2009)

Marx 

Et il st encore loin de ce qu'il peut se passer au Vatican 



Mais d'où cela vient il alors ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Mars 2009)

euh...

Mais d'où vient quoi? La citation?


----------



## meskh (2 Mars 2009)

Non plutôt les religions en fait. Toute cette structure qu'est le Vatican, un des plus gros mensonge moderne....

Quelle est la prochaine étape de cette crise là ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Mars 2009)

alors là....


T'as une idée peut être?


----------



## meskh (2 Mars 2009)

Emeutes, guerre civile, peut-être pas tout de suite chez nous, mais surement dans des pays moins stables 

Une autre alternative peut-être ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Mars 2009)

l'être humain ouvre les yeux... pfiou qu'est ce que je peux dire comme conneries moi!:rateau:

Un autre sujet peut être?


----------



## kuep (2 Mars 2009)

Se laisser pousser le caca toujours un peu plus 

Fier de quelque chose ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

De moi

Peur de quoi ?


----------



## meskh (3 Mars 2009)

La peur du loup, ouhhh 

J'te paie une clope ?


----------



## Tekta (3 Mars 2009)

Non merci je ne fume pas! Par contre un Macbook pro 

T'es plutôt avec sucre ou sans sucre?


----------



## meskh (3 Mars 2009)

Plutôt sucre

Tu le fume toi le MacBook Pro ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

Non, je le blobe.

Tu kiffe ?


----------



## meskh (3 Mars 2009)

Souvent

Qu'est ce qui est blanc et bleu ?


----------



## DeepDark (3 Mars 2009)

Un blob en slip.
Bon ça ne me réussit pas aujourd'hui :rose:

The Sky.



Qu'est ce que tu regrettes le plus?


----------



## claud (3 Mars 2009)

Ma plus tendre enfance.

Qu'est-ce-qui te fait le plus peur ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Mars 2009)

L'extrême droite!


Ton dernier concert?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

J'ai jamais été à un concert 

Ton dernier flirt ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Mars 2009)

vendredi soir!

Tu aimes la musique? oui? quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

Oui.
Le blob-métal !




ST, pour toi, ce sont les initiales de quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

Sous titres

Et PB ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

Power Builder !


Tu aimes mon nouvel avatar PonkBlob ?


----------



## 217ae1 (3 Mars 2009)

il est drole !

comment je peux faire pour trouver un écran pour ma PSP ?


----------



## dathis (3 Mars 2009)

Non, il est moche est je m'inquiete de savoir si tu l'as crée sur un MAC ou sur Paint.... 
Elle s'arette quand la crise ? De rire.


----------



## Macadamia (3 Mars 2009)

le jour ou la politique de l autruche sera enterrée 


toi aussi t aime bien lire aux toilettes?


----------



## aCLR (3 Mars 2009)

Aujourd'hui la crise d'adolescence dure, dure, dure&#8230;

As-tu rangé ta chambre ?





Toasted (ça fait deux fois en 5 minutes)


----------



## Macadamia (3 Mars 2009)

nan je vois encore le sol 

et toi, vas tu chez speedy?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Mars 2009)

jamais mis les pieds!


Vous pensez que parce que j'ai étendu 2 mecs parce qu'ils avaient tabassé mon frère on peut porter plainte contre moi?


----------



## 217ae1 (3 Mars 2009)

non.
non.

clavier avec ou sans cable ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Mars 2009)

avec pour le pavé numérique.

Le non c'était pour ma question?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

Je sais pas

Omelette ou oeufs brouillés ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Mars 2009)

ça dépend des jours!


Coca ou pepsy?


----------



## meskh (3 Mars 2009)

Coca

Cheval ou âne ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Mars 2009)

j'aime pas les canassons!


Une passion?


----------



## Macadamia (3 Mars 2009)

théatre


et toi?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Mars 2009)

le water polo et la basse!


Un truc chiant que tu es obligé de faire?


----------



## Macadamia (3 Mars 2009)

faire des amalgames de cartes de visite pour des plaques offset

et toi?


----------



## AppleGold (3 Mars 2009)

Dormir 

Starck ou Ora Ito ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Mars 2009)

Ora ito!


Pourquoi l'humain se sent différent de l'humain?


----------



## Macadamia (3 Mars 2009)

problème d'hormones 

les grands dirigeants sont ils des ados refoulés?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Mars 2009)

si par ados refoulés tu entends un mec qui n'a jamais su profiter de ses plus belles année, alors oui!

comment peut on prôner l'égalité et en même temps vouloir diriger un peuple en étant à sa tête, donc au dessus d'eux?


----------



## Macadamia (3 Mars 2009)

en 1789 ils ont trouvés une super solution.      j ai nommé la guillotinne!                                           ya une taille règlementaire pour la guillotinne ou on peut mettre des nains aussi? ^^


----------



## estcethomas (3 Mars 2009)

je pense qu'un nain à aussi le droit de et la possibilité de se faire tranché la tête!


tu fais quoi à tes heures perdues?


----------



## Macadamia (3 Mars 2009)

je bichonne mon katana et mon wakiwashi

t as des heures souvent perdues toi?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Tous les jours

Tu fais souvent caca ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Mars 2009)

Moins que pipi&#8230;

Tu aimes les sushi ?


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2009)

Oui, même si je préfère les sashimis.

Et la fondue au fromage tu aimes ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Oui, avec le petit bout de pain qui se barre sans arrêt dans l'blob, miam !


Boire ou conduire ?


----------



## jugnin (4 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oui, avec le petit bout de pain qui se barre sans arrêt dans l'blob, miam !
> 
> 
> Boire ou conduire ?



Boire, éconduire.

T'as vu ?


----------



## yret (4 Mars 2009)

J'ai beaucoup vu !

Alcool ou jus de fruit ?


----------



## kuep (4 Mars 2009)

Jus de l'eau.

Bienvenue à Gattaca ? /)


----------



## meskh (4 Mars 2009)

Non pas envie

Filaire ou sans fils ?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Mars 2009)

ça dépend!


On retrouve souvent les mêmes questions non?


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Mars 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> ça dépend!
> 
> 
> On retrouve souvent les mêmes questions non?



Si

Mais pourquoi donc ?


----------



## meskh (4 Mars 2009)

Peut-etre

C'est quoi ton domaine sur Mac'G ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Boire, éconduire.
> 
> T'as vu ?


 
Le début, juste le début, en fait.
Mais trop TF1 et trop fatigué.

Tu as eu ton quart d'heure de gloire ?


----------



## meskh (4 Mars 2009)

Comme chacun de nous, j'espere

Et toi tu en retires quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Peu de fierté 

Tu manges quoi ce soir ?


----------



## claud (5 Mars 2009)

Il n'est même pas 6h du matin ; comment savoir ; serais-je en vie à l'heure du repas du soir ?

Mets-tu ton ordi en veille ou utilises-tu un économiseur d'écran ?
Et dans le second cas comment le choisis-tu ?


----------



## yret (5 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Boire ou conduire ?



Juste en aparté, dans les années 80, à cette célèbre pub de la sécurité routière "Boire ou conduire ? Il faut choisir ", une réponse existait (existe encore ?) sur un mur à côté d'un feu à Caen (Normandie) : "Boire ou conduire , moi j'ai choisi : rouge je bois, vert je fonce ! "


----------



## yret (5 Mars 2009)

claud a dit:


> Il n'est même pas 6h du matin ; comment savoir ; serais-je en vie à l'heure du repas du soir ?
> 
> Mets-tu ton ordi en veille ou utilises-tu un économiseur d'écran ?
> Et dans le second cas comment le choisis-tu ?



en veille ...
je choisis au feeling ...

Comment te sens-tu ?


----------



## meskh (5 Mars 2009)

Propre

Chocapis ou chocopops ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

Chocapisse 

Lait demi-écrémé, écrémé ou lait entier ?


----------



## claud (5 Mars 2009)

écrémé,voyons,il ne faut pas prendre du poids...

quelle pièce du théâtre de Marivaux préfères-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

La Provinciale

Tu vas souvent au ciné ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

Régulièrement, entre une et quatre fois par mois - c'est beaucoup ça pour toi ?


----------



## yret (5 Mars 2009)

oui c'est pas mal 

Polar ou romance ?


----------



## claud (5 Mars 2009)

un polar quelconque peut se voir pour se détendre
une romance : il faut que ce soit un vraiment bon film


De Balzac et Zola : lequel a du génie et lequel du talent ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

Les deux m'ont également entousiasmé parfois et emmerdé parfois aussi.
Une petite préférence pour Balzac.


T'as réussi à lire "La chartreuse de Parme" jusqu'au bout ?


----------



## claud (5 Mars 2009)

Peut-être le plus beau roman de toute la littérature française !!!
(après "Le Rouge et le Noir" évidemment !!!!)

Zola a donc du génie ?
Balzac peut ennuyer ?
J'ai bien lu ?
Ai-je la berlue ?
(pardon ami)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

"Le père Goriot" - c'est super chiant !!!
(enfin, le début en tous cas, pas réussi à dépasser la dixième page)

de grands auteurs, certes, mais très innégaux à mon goût.

Quant à Stendhal, désolé, mais je fais un blocage.
Ca m'endort.
Ca m'ennuie.
C'est presque pire que Dostoievski !




Et Proust ?
T'as lu Proust ? (ça par contre, j'ai bien aimé)


----------



## claud (5 Mars 2009)

de la pure littérature ; une absolue merveille
mais ne se lit pas au saut du lit
il faut être bien réceptif
et en forme
et avoir de l'imagination
(je n'en manque pas
mais pas toujours...en forme)

aimes-tu Voltaire
l'immense Voltaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

Ah...
Là, tu m'embêtes, parce que de Voltaire je ne connais que Zadig que l'on m'a forcé à lire au lycée et que sur cette seule lecture, je te répondrais bien NOOOOOON !!!
Mais il paraît qu'il faudrait que je me ré-attaque au sieur et qu'il vaut bien mieux que cette première (mauvaise) impression.

Tu lis des trucs plus léger aussi ?
de la SF ?
De la Fantasy ?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Mars 2009)

de la fantaisie oui mais pas de science fiction!


tu joues sur mac?


----------



## ari51 (5 Mars 2009)

Non

Il es quelle heure chez toi ?


----------



## itako (5 Mars 2009)

Oui, en ce moment petites dose de Mirror's Edge, sinon du red alert 3, css...

Pour faire dans la continuité, tu compose sur mac?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

Non.
j'ai essayé GarageBand, mais pas trouvé comment lui faire lire une partition - y sait faire ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

Non je n'ai pas ces connaissances

Lire ou écrire ?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Mars 2009)

lire pour écrire.

La raison entre-t-elle nécessairement en conflit avec la croyance religieuse?


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2009)

Je ne pense pas non 

Parler de religion es taboue pour toi ?


----------



## claud (6 Mars 2009)

bien sûr que non

«  Nous croyons que tu es quelque chose de tel que rien de plus grand ne puisse être pensé. Est ce qu'une telle nature n'existe pas, parce que l'insensé a dit en son cur : Dieu n'existe pas? Mais du moins cet insensé, en entendant ce que je dis : quelque chose de tel que rien de plus grand ne puisse être pensé, comprend ce qu'il entend ; et ce qu'il comprend est dans son intelligence, même s'il ne comprend pas que cette chose existe. Autre chose est d'être dans l'intelligence, autre chose exister. [...] Et certes l'Être qui est tel que rien de plus grand ne puisse être pensé, ne peut être dans la seule intelligence ; même, en effet, s'il est dans la seule intelligence, on peut imaginer un être comme lui qui existe aussi dans la réalité et qui est donc plus grand que lui. Si donc il était dans la seule intelligence, l'être qui est tel que rien de plus grand ne puisse être pensé serait tel que quelque chose de plus grand pût être pensé »

de qui ?


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2009)

Je sais pas du tout ! 

Tu sais ?


----------



## claud (6 Mars 2009)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anselme_de_Cantorbéry

qui a démontré de façon beaucoup plus rigoureuse l'existence de Dieu ?


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Mars 2009)

claud a dit:


> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anselme_de_Cantorbéry
> 
> qui a démontré de façon beaucoup plus rigoureuse l'existence de Dieu ?



Descartes, _Méditations_ III (les 2 preuves par les effets) et V (preuve ontologique)

Qui a tout cassé la preuve ontologique ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

:mouais: Je sais pas 

Et toi tu le sais ?


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> :mouais: Je sais pas
> 
> Et toi tu le sais ?



Ouaip 

C'est le vieux Kant. L'existence n'est pas un prédicat réel. On ne peut donc jamais déduire l'existence d'une chose de son essence ou de son concept, même si cette chose est Dieu. Pour décider si une chose existe, il faut l'éprouver dans l'intuition sensible, en faire l'expérience, la toucher. Certes, c'est pas toujours très propre, mais on ne peut faire autrement. Cela dit, on peut toujours se laver les mains après. C'est même recommandé

Qui a réparé la preuve ontologique ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

C'est pas moi.
Il y a un con qui m'a piqué ma clé d'douze.
Mais dès que je l'ai récupéré, je m'y met.



Sérieux ?


----------



## claud (6 Mars 2009)

pas en ce moment

"Le sérieux, ce symptôme  évident d'une mauvaise digestion"

de qui ?


----------



## teo (6 Mars 2009)

Je n'ai pas compris la question (de qui ? de quoi ? du sérieux ? du symptôme ? de la mauvaise digestion ?). On se concentre


Si je te dis _Archive_, tu penses à quoi ?


----------



## claud (6 Mars 2009)

vieux papiers

"Le sérieux, ce symptôme évident d'une mauvaise digestion"

Quel grand philosophe a écrit cette phrase (traduite) ?


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Mars 2009)

claud a dit:


> vieux papiers
> 
> "Le sérieux, ce symptôme évident d'une mauvaise digestion"
> 
> Quel grand philosophe a écrit cette phrase (traduite) ?



Allez, on va dire Nietzsche

Tu as des soupçons parfois ?


----------



## claud (6 Mars 2009)

d'être stupide,parfois....

Devenu il y a peu membre " émérite" de ce forum je me croyais en compagnie des
professeurs "émérites" de l'Université.
Cela posait son homme !
Et je tombe sur ceci :
 " Une nouvelle de moi a paru dans la Revue des Deux Mondes (...) On a trouvé qu'elle était impie et immorale. Trois ou quatre femmes, adultères émérites, ont poussé des cris de fureur que leurs anciens amants ont répétés en chur (MÉRIMÉE, Lettres ctesse de Montijo, t. 1, 1870, p. 88)."
Zut !
Suis-je vraiment en compagnie des femmes adultères ?
Mais c'est horrible ça !
Où suis-je ?
Quel est ce mauvais lieu ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

C'est le bar quitte le !

Jour de pluie ?


----------



## teo (6 Mars 2009)

Soleil et ciel bleu ici. Ca fait du bien.


Tu aimes Philip Glass ?


----------



## yret (6 Mars 2009)

à part la musique du Truman Show, pas sûr de le connaître ...

Mais ne préfères-tu pas Beethoven ou bien Mozart ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Mozart depuis que je suis gosse à la maison mais j'aime aussi Beethoven et une petite préférence pour Gesualdo

Tu connais ?


----------



## teo (6 Mars 2009)

Gesualdo ? Je connais juste son _Tenebrae_ par le _Hilliard Ensemble_.



La dernière fois que tu as fait ta lessive ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Aujourd'hui même

Ta dernière cigarette ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Me souviens plus de la date exacte - 1984 ? 1985 ?
C'était la première aussi.


La dernière fois que tu t'es dit : "'tain, je suis vraiment trop con!"


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Ce matin

La dernière fois que l'on t'a dit "Je t'aime" ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Hier soir.

Tu détestes des gens ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Oui mais je n'ai pas de haine

Tu lis quoi en ce moment ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

"Petit cours d'autodéfense intellectuelle"
Passionant et utile.


Tu crois que tu vivras vieux ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Honnêtement je ne pense pas mais je vivrai bien

Plutôt viande ou poisson ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Mars 2009)

carrément viande!

T'as déjà vue un match de water polo?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Oui mais pas un complet

Et un match de basket-ball ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Mars 2009)

oui plusieurs même!

Le dernier pc que tu as utilisé?


----------



## meskh (6 Mars 2009)

Le PC de ma nana, une bonne machine de laquelle elle a du mal à se defaire 

Pourquoi es tu sous OSX ?


----------



## Tekta (6 Mars 2009)

Parce que c'est la classe 

Sérieusement : ça ne plante pas, ça ne ram pas, ça n'a pas de virus (je touche du bois), ça a une très bonne suite logiciel! Et parce qu'un macbook c'est tellement beau et de l'autonomie ^^

Et toi tu fais quoi avec ton Mac  ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Mars 2009)

à peu près tout ce qu'on peut faire avec un ordi.


Tu fais quoi ce soir?


----------



## meskh (6 Mars 2009)

Deux partoches à bosser pour un enterrement...

Et toi tu joues de quelque chose ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Mars 2009)

basse, guitare, et un peu de batterie. Et je commence vite fait la contrebasse et le saxo.


Et toi?


----------



## meskh (6 Mars 2009)

Toute sortes de claviers mais surtout les bonnes vileilles orgues lithurgiques :love:

Et tu te sers de pomme avec tout cela ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Mars 2009)

ben oui! faut dire je sacrifie un peu mes devoirs pour ça!

tu vas en jouer à l'enterrement?


----------



## meskh (6 Mars 2009)

Ben oui, un Adagio de Bach, c'est tellement beau

T'as pas fini tes devoirs ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

J'en ai pas

Télévision cathodique, LCD ou plasma ?


----------



## meskh (6 Mars 2009)

LCD 

et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

LCD

LSD ?


----------



## meskh (6 Mars 2009)

Trop violent pour ma petite nature 

MQCD ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Comprends pas ?

Qu'est-ce ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Mars 2009)

un forum mac je crois.

Me trompe je?


----------



## claud (7 Mars 2009)

c'est bien un site mac

quel est le film d'Alfred Hichcock que tu as préféré ?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Mars 2009)

je n'ai vu que psychose et un autre dont je ne me souvient plus du nom donc le choix est vite fait!:rateau:

C'est quand ton anniversaire?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Le 28 juin

Quel est ton jour de la semaine préféré ?


----------



## claud (7 Mars 2009)

Tu as déjà posé la question le 26/02 à 7h49...
(lundi)

As-tu de l'imagination ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Pardon pour la redite 

Il faut croire que non 

Ne faut-il jamais dire jamais ?


----------



## Tekta (7 Mars 2009)

Il ne faut jamais dire jamais 
Rien n'est impossible  (la preuve : j'ai un pc XD, nen je blague  )

Entre un macbook pro 17" à 2,99 Ghz et un Imac 24" 3,06 Ghz tu prendrais quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Le MBP, je suis plus portable

Et entre un iPod Nano et un iPod Touch ?


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2009)

Un Mac Pro&#8230;

Et avec ceci ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Burned 

Ce sera tout

Tu te chauffes à quoi ?


----------



## Craquounette (7 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Burned
> 
> Ce sera tout
> 
> Tu te chauffes à quoi ?



Un duvet, une bouillotte, un thermos de thé :mouais:


Qu'est-ce vraiment un psychopathe ?


----------



## claud (7 Mars 2009)

à l'électricité 

quelle est le moteur principal (la motivation) dans tes activités les plus importantes ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

L'envie de réussir quelque chose de bien et d'atteindre presque la perfection

On ne peut atteindre la perfection mais on peut obtenir un pourcentage de satisfaction, quel est selon ton ce pourcentage ?


----------



## claud (7 Mars 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Qu'est-ce vraiment un psychopathe ?



un type qui répond en même temps qu'un autre ?
ou celui pour qui 2 + 2 = 5 ?

2 + 2 pour moi ça fait 4 mais ça m'agace
que suis-je ?


----------



## claud (7 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> On ne peut atteindre la perfection mais on peut obtenir un pourcentage de satisfaction, quel est selon ton ce pourcentage ?



avec une meuf 65 %
avec son travail 66 %
avec un livre 67 %
avec sa propre pensée 68 %

comment aider un pote dans le (gros) besoin ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Tout dépend de ses besoins

Pourquoi ne pas lui offrir de l'affection ?


----------



## kuep (7 Mars 2009)

Du PQ lui serait plus utile 

Et si on dansait le tamouré, ca serait pas sexy ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

J'aime pas leur fanfreluche 

Tu danses bien toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Comme un sabot en fonte !

Et toi ?


----------



## claud (7 Mars 2009)

comme un sabot en plomb

ton prochain voyage,où ? quand ?


----------



## Craquounette (7 Mars 2009)

Une ville du nord certainement...

Dernier bon bouquin de lu ?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Mars 2009)

1984


Et toi?


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Mars 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> 1984
> 
> 
> Et toi?



Moi, rien, je ne lis jamais
Normal, je ne sais pas lire
Il n'y avait pas d'école près de chez moi
En plus, c'était la guerre
Tous les instits s'étaient barrés
Il n'y avait même pas de cours particuliers
J'ai eu une jeunesse difficile

Et toi, tu te sens intelligent ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Je le sais 

Ton horloge en haut à droite en analogique ou numérique ?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Mars 2009)

numérique!

Tu manges quoi ce soir?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Spaghetti Bolognaise 

Tu aimes ce plat ?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Mars 2009)

oui!!!

t'as fais combien d'année d'études?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

3 ans 

Et ta soeur ?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Mars 2009)

elle est un peu jeune...

une destination de rêve?


----------



## kuep (8 Mars 2009)

Brazil.

Sodome ou Gomorrhe ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Mars 2009)

Sodome et Gomorrhe biensur!

Tu le lis?


----------



## kuep (8 Mars 2009)

Moi, je ne lis jamais
Normal, je ne sais pas lire
Il n'y avait pas d'école près de chez moi
En plus, c'était la guerre
Tous les instits s'étaient barrés
Il n'y avait même pas de cours particuliers
J'ai eu une jeunesse difficile

Et toi, tu sens le paté ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Mars 2009)

plus depuis que j'ai découvert cette fabuleuse invention qu'on appel la douche!

Tu connais?:rateau:


----------



## Nitiel (8 Mars 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> plus depuis que j'ai découvert cette fabuleuse invention qu'on appel la douche!
> 
> Tu connais?:rateau:



non, je suis écologiste, je me lave au lavabo et à l'eau froide. 

Tu es écolo ?


----------



## kuep (8 Mars 2009)

Non, mais j'aime bien le paté.

Un souhait à formuler ?


----------



## claud (8 Mars 2009)

Que le PSG termine à la première place !

Eva Green,tu aimes ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

Je connais pas désolé

Ton humoriste préféré ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Mars 2009)

Coluche, ça date je sais mais aujourd'hui c'est tous des gros bauf, et ils ont tous un scetche drole et le reste du temps tu te fais chier!

célibataire?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

Oui

Tu utilises quel lecteur vidéo ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Mars 2009)

Quick time, et parfois vlc parce que avec QT tu peux pas le mettre en plein écran et changer de bureau, il quitte le mode plein écran donc quand tu veux faire autre chose en même temps c'est chiant!


Le dernier cd que tu as acheté?


----------



## claud (8 Mars 2009)

Orlando finto pazzo : opéra de Vivaldi
une pure merveille

(bravo pour Coluche)

aimes-tu les opéras de Vivaldi ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Mars 2009)

je ne suis pas trop opera moi..


Le dernier film que tu as vue?


----------



## aCLR (8 Mars 2009)

Ça remonte un peu.

C'était _Burn after reading_ des frères Coen.

Le personnage de Brad Pitt est à mourir de rire&#8230;



Fait-il beau aujourd'hui par chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

Oui !

Demain tu travailles ?


----------



## aCLR (8 Mars 2009)

Oui, et j'ai hâte d'y être&#8230;


Tu aimes ton job ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

J'aime mes études

Tu fais quoi comme job ?


----------



## aCLR (8 Mars 2009)

entrepreneur individuel entre autre chose 

As-tu des objets venant du géant du meuble suédois ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Mars 2009)

oui une armoire!

Tu as un iphone?


----------



## k_jonathan (8 Mars 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> oui une armoire!
> 
> Tu as un iphone?


 
oui !! 

ta couleur préférée ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Mars 2009)

le vert!

tes widgets (pour dashboard)?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

La météo

Ta dernière folie ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Mars 2009)

une jaguar bass

Et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

Une Xbox 360

Chocolat noir ou au lait ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Mars 2009)

au lait!

Ton anniversaire?


----------



## kuep (8 Mars 2009)

Oui.

Pas toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Mars 2009)

Euh si j'ai un anniversaire... Mais je n'ai pas dû être assez précis:


C'est quand ton anniversaire?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

Le 28 juin

Tu utilises quoi comme souris ?


----------



## k_jonathan (8 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> Pas toi ?


on peut ne pas avoir d' annif dans l 'année , suffit d 'etre né le 29 Février 

réponse : oui le 27 novembre , 

question : le pouvoir surnaturel que tu aimerai avoir ?


----------



## aCLR (8 Mars 2009)

Mighty Mouse :love:

Qu'écoutes-tu en ce moment ?


----------



## DeepDark (8 Mars 2009)

Amon Tobin.


Quelle musique pour bosser?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

Du rap

Quel musique pour dormir ? Vincent Delerm


----------



## estcethomas (8 Mars 2009)

Sex pistols!

Quelle musique pour les toilettes?


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Mars 2009)

la synfonie des pêts 

quelle marque de téléphonne fixe ?


----------



## aCLR (8 Mars 2009)

À quelle heure sonne ton réveil demain ?


----------



## DeepDark (8 Mars 2009)

6 heures, comme (presque) tous les matins.


Du coup, tes journées finissent à quelle heure?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Mars 2009)

23h approximativement, après le water polo!

Et toi?


----------



## gibet_b (8 Mars 2009)

Je savais pas que les journées pouvaient faire moins de 24h... à 23h59 (ou minuit, je sais jamais quelle est la dernière heure du jour) pour ma part !


----------



## estcethomas (8 Mars 2009)

Et la question alors?


----------



## gibet_b (8 Mars 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> Et la question alors?



Je viens de percuter lol Le boulet...

Aimes-tu les petites poitrines ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Mars 2009)

sans plus!

Et toi?


----------



## gibet_b (8 Mars 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> sans plus!
> 
> Et toi?



Ça dépend de comment ils sont fait...

Combien as-tu eu de mac dans ta vie ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Mars 2009)

que je me suis payé de ma poche à moi un seul, mais sinon un nombre certain grâce au taf de ma mère!

Demain debout quelle heure?


----------



## gibet_b (8 Mars 2009)

Entre 7h30 et 8h, probablement.

Twitter ou Facebook ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Mars 2009)

facebook

Tu connais years book?


----------



## gibet_b (8 Mars 2009)

Non, et je préfère twitter : http://twitter.com/jbbournisien C'est plus facile à alimenter... Mais c'est pas tout à fait pareil de toute façon.

Skype ou MSN ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Mars 2009)

Les deux parce que c'est différent!


J'ai dis yearsbook pas facebook!?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

Ok

Tu parles anglais ?


----------



## gibet_b (9 Mars 2009)

Bah, relativement.

Et toi, tu parles russe ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

Non mais ça ne me gêne pas

Ton fantasme ?


----------



## gibet_b (9 Mars 2009)

Monica Belluci sans taboo

La taille de ta zigounette ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

20 centimètres (sans mentir )

Ton jeu favori ?


----------



## gibet_b (9 Mars 2009)

Vidéo, ou de plateau ? Mon jeu vidéo favori, Resistance sur PS3 en ce moment. Mon jeu de plateau favori, les échecs, sans hésiter (1800 elo  Et là c'est moi qui est la plus grosse ?)

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

NBA 2K9

T'attends le printemps ?


----------



## k_jonathan (9 Mars 2009)

non je préfère l ' hiver !

le nombre de cuites que tu prends chaque moi ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

0

Fatigué ?


----------



## 217ae1 (9 Mars 2009)

non, et toi?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Mars 2009)

oui!!!


Tes prochaines vacances?


----------



## kuep (9 Mars 2009)

Oui.

Pas toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Mars 2009)

et c'est un réponse ça?


----------



## kuep (9 Mars 2009)

Laisse tomber c'est un con 

Prochaines vacances au Cap d'Agde en juillet.

Toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

Je sais pas

Tu vises haut ?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Mars 2009)

oui pour espérer ne pas toucher le fond!

Ta prochaine soirée arrosée?


----------



## k_jonathan (9 Mars 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> oui pour espérer ne pas toucher le fond!
> 
> Ta prochaine soirée arrosée?


le week end prochain ...

la situation dans laquelle tu t ' es trouvé le plus embarrassé ?


----------



## yret (10 Mars 2009)

un faisant fonctionner un simulateur ...

Ordinateur portable ou bureau ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Portable

Tu as un arbre préféré ?


----------



## claud (10 Mars 2009)

le cèdre du Liban

ton animal préféré ?


----------



## g.robinson (10 Mars 2009)

ma femme :rateau:

C'est quoi un bon clavier ?


----------



## claud (10 Mars 2009)

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB167F/A?fnode=MTY1NDA1Mg&mco=NDA4NDU2OQ&p=1&s=topSellers

et un bon économiseur d'écran,c'est quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

C'est aucun 

Rire et chansons ?


----------



## k_jonathan (10 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> C'est aucun
> 
> Rire et chansons ?



Je connais pas :rateau:

tu crois en l ' iphone nano ?


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Mars 2009)

non, car ca va être dure pour les dévelopeurs d'adapter la résolution...

suitcheur ou mac depuis le début ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Mars 2009)

mac depuis le début

Et toi?


----------



## k_jonathan (10 Mars 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> non, car ca va être dure pour les dévelopeurs d'adapter la résolution...
> 
> suitcheur ou mac depuis le début ?



Switheur et heureux , faut bien un début 

Ton Style de musique ?


----------



## Bassman (10 Mars 2009)

k_jonathan a dit:


> Switheur et heureux , faut bien un début
> 
> Ton Style de musique ?


Heavy / Speed / Symphonic / Progressive Metal principalement.

Aufait, t'as des nouvelles de David dernièrement ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Non il me snobe 

Tu te sens geek ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Mars 2009)

non pas spécialement!


Toi oui?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Oui

Ton style vestimentaire ?


----------



## Tekta (10 Mars 2009)

Classe tout en étant décontracte à la fois 
Et costard cravate pour les grandes fêtes 

Cravate ou Papillon?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Mars 2009)

aucun des deux!


maison ou appart?


----------



## k_jonathan (10 Mars 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> aucun des deux!
> 
> 
> maison ou appart?



Maison puissance 1000 

La voiture de tes rêves ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Mars 2009)

Une ford mustang de 77!


Et toi?


----------



## DeepDark (10 Mars 2009)

Pas de voiture...

Je préfère les deux-roues 
:love:



Fatigué ce soir?


----------



## aCLR (10 Mars 2009)

Une voiture à pédales&#8230; :style:

À quand remonte ta dernière nuit blanche ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Mars 2009)

des vacances!


ton plus grand rève?


----------



## k_jonathan (10 Mars 2009)

devenir président des états unis et faire plein plein de truques

quel sport extrême tu pratiques/préfères  ?


----------



## claud (11 Mars 2009)

Escalade

Eliphaz,Bildad et Çophar,dans quel livre les rencontre-t-on ?


----------



## kuep (11 Mars 2009)

Boule et Bill.

Déjà été amoureux d'une maikresse d'école ?


----------



## yret (11 Mars 2009)

sport ou ville

Baskets ou chaussures ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

Baskets

Pain blanc ou gris ?


----------



## aCLR (11 Mars 2009)

Ça dépend de l'humeur du matin quand j'arrive dans la boulangerie.


Viennoiserie artisanale ou industrielle ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

Artisanale bien sûr

Jus d'orange ou de pomme ?


----------



## k_jonathan (11 Mars 2009)

Jus d ' orange sinon pomme pour la vodka

un numéro porte bonheur ?


----------



## sundance (11 Mars 2009)

13000000000000000000000000000!

Un pêcheur péchait à l'ombre d'un pêché, le pêché empêchait le pécheur de pécher, le pécheur coupa le pêché, le pêché n'empêcha plus le pécheur de pécher ou pêcher?


----------



## gibet_b (11 Mars 2009)

sundance a dit:


> 13000000000000000000000000000!
> 
> Un pêcheur péchait à l'ombre d'un pêché, le pêché empêchait le pécheur de pécher, le pécheur coupa le pêché, le pêché n'empêcha plus le pécheur de pécher ou pêcher?



de pécher.

Pets discrets ou pets bruyants ?


----------



## sundance (11 Mars 2009)

pet safe

mère ou mer?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

Mère

Chaud ou froid ?


----------



## k_jonathan (11 Mars 2009)

froid , 

et toi ?


----------



## aCLR (11 Mars 2009)

émoi&#8230;

Quel est ton Q.I ?


----------



## DeepDark (11 Mars 2009)

Alors là...
Je connais les batteries de tests (j'en ai eu fait passer ) mais je n'ai jamais été évalué...
(de toute façon je pourrais pas)



Dure journée?


----------



## aCLR (11 Mars 2009)

Matinée chez les fournisseurs, après-midi à l'atelier&#8230;
Soirée devant l'écran 


Pas d'autre question ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Mars 2009)

si


demain dure journée?:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

Non

Tu as une envie particulière ?


----------



## k_jonathan (12 Mars 2009)

faire une tite sieste 

tu regardes heroes ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Mars 2009)

non

c'est bien?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

Je sais pas

Et Twin Peaks ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Mars 2009)

je ne sais pas non plus!

Et dr house?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

Jamais regardé :rateau:

Bon tu regardes quoi comme série ? (ce sera plus simple).


----------



## DeepDark (12 Mars 2009)

Celles du moment : Oz, The Sopranos, Six Feet Under, How I Met Your Mother.


Un porte-bonheur?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Mars 2009)

Porte-bonheur : L'étoile de Mercedes (une longue histoire)

Petites blondes : Sarah Michelle Gellar (Buffy) ou Kristen Bell (Veronica Mars) ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Mars 2009)

Sarah Michelle Gellar


je vais réussir mon DST de math demain?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2009)

Oui 

Es-tu superstitieux ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2009)

Bien sûr, il est hors de question qu'un lapin monte sur un bateau lorsque j'y suis&#8230;


Quelle radio écoutes-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2009)

Europe 1

Quelle chaîne télévisuelle regarde-tu le plus ?


----------



## DeepDark (13 Mars 2009)

Pour ce que j'y regarde à la télé...

... je répondrais Arte (pour Tracks, J'irai Dormir chez vous, les courts tard le soir...) :love:



Ton émission préférée?


----------



## teo (13 Mars 2009)

Vu que je regarde très peu la télé, je dirais le journal de la TSR sur TV5 à 20h, seule émission que je regarde quand j'y pense, sur mon mac. Regard décalé sur l'information et choper quelques news de par là-bas _(vont-ils abandonner le secret bancaire ?  on regardera ce soir avec attention )_.

Dernier coup de coeur, toute catégorie ?


----------



## gibet_b (13 Mars 2009)

Twitter

Et toi ?


----------



## jefrey (13 Mars 2009)

Emilie&#8230;
Je vais conclure ?


----------



## gibet_b (13 Mars 2009)

Plus ou moins une chance sur deux 

Qu'as-tu fait comme étude ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2009)

Je suis en infographie

Tu es pingre ?


----------



## gibet_b (13 Mars 2009)

Non, je crois pas qu'on puisse dire ça.

Combien de fois vas-tu aux wc par jour ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2009)

4-5 fois

Ton plat favori ?


----------



## Bassman (13 Mars 2009)

Les spaghettis.

Pour ou contre ?


----------



## jefrey (13 Mars 2009)

Contre la chasse à la baleine&#8230;

Tu pèses combien ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2009)

Trop peu

Quel est ton jeu vidéo favori ?


----------



## 217ae1 (13 Mars 2009)

kameo, sur xbox 360

écran apple ou autre marque ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2009)

Apple cinema display 20"



Connais-tu ton heure de naissance ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

28 juin 1987 à 2h30

Hommes ou femmes ?


----------



## k_jonathan (14 Mars 2009)

femme 
et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

Femme

Tu prends souvent l'avion ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Mars 2009)

non jamais!


un monde sans différences?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

Quelle tristesse

Tu veux quoi là maintenant tout de suite ?


----------



## aCLR (14 Mars 2009)

Un ouvrier chinois en situation irrégulière que je ferai bosser 80 heures par semaine pour une misère

ou

faire en sorte que les journées fassent 48 heures



Ça t'arrive d'être charrette ?


----------



## jefrey (14 Mars 2009)

être charrette c'est mon job

Et le tien ?


----------



## aCLR (14 Mars 2009)

Tout pareil !
Ah si seulement je pouvais un moyen de faire des &#8984; + D dans le physique :rateau: et parfois des &#8984; + Z 


Ça te dirais de travailler sur un projet de ce type ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

Non

Tu as des amis ?


----------



## aCLR (14 Mars 2009)

36
et tu en fais parti
.

As-tu une soirée de prévue ce soir ?


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Mars 2009)

non, et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

Non rien de spécial

Qu'est-ce que t'évoque le samedi ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Mars 2009)

grillé!
devoir me lever le matin!

et le dimanche?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

Repos

Tu manges quoi ce soir ?


----------



## DeepDark (14 Mars 2009)

Lasagnes

(faites maison)


Qu'est ce qui te fait vivre?


----------



## aCLR (14 Mars 2009)

Bonne question&#8230;

Vu que le réfrigérateur est plain j'ai le choix. Donc ce sera pommes de terre rissolées à la poêle avec de l'ail et un onglet de boeuf (saignant pour moi et à point pour mon ami).

T'as un conseil pour le dessert ?





edit : toasted par ce fichu DeepDark qui n'arrête pas de me squizzer


----------



## ScubaARM (14 Mars 2009)

un tiramisu  bien chargé en marsala bien sûr 

c'est quoi les prochains numéros du loto à 100 patates


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

Je ne joue pas

Tu aimes Bashung ?


----------



## ScubaARM (14 Mars 2009)

oui

Crois tu qu'il est au paradis


----------



## k_jonathan (14 Mars 2009)

nul ne le sait , 

tu t'intéresses à la physique ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Mars 2009)

OUI!

Pas toi?


----------



## aCLR (14 Mars 2009)

Pas moi quoi !?


Ça ne provoque pas de flatulences le tiramisu ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Mars 2009)

pas à ma connaissance...

un problème à ce niveau?:rateau:


----------



## aCLR (14 Mars 2009)

Non, c'est juste pour savoir.
Parce que combiner une assiette de pommes de terre b&#339;uf avec un tiramisu, c'est peut-être mauvais pour la digestion.

T'avais pas dis que tu sortais ce soir ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Mars 2009)

non...

toi oui?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Il est le matin, je ne suis pas sorti

Tu prends des médicaments ?


----------



## 217ae1 (15 Mars 2009)

non.

c'est possible d'avoir l'écran bleu sous os x ?


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2009)

Un kernel panic est toujours possible&#8230;



Combien de café as-tu pris avant de te mettre devant ton écran ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

3 tasses

Et toi combien ?


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2009)

Deux bols.


Vers quel type de café se tourne ta préférence ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Arabica 

Tu aimes le dimanche en tant que jour ?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Mars 2009)

oui!!!


pas toi?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Si

Tu vas regarder l'émission spéciale des guignols demain ?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Mars 2009)

j'en sais rien on verra bien!


tu fais quoi aujourd'hui?


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2009)

Boulot, si j'arrive à décrocher de MacG :rateau:


Dirais-tu que tu es addict aux forums ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Regarde mes stats, oui je le suis mais j'ai une vie à côté aussi 

Le premier truc que tu regardes chez un(e) fille/mec ?


----------



## k_jonathan (15 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Regarde mes stats, oui je le suis mais j'ai une vie à côté aussi
> 
> Le premier truc que tu regardes chez un(e) fille/mec ?



ça dépend si je la crise de face ou de dos :rateau:
sinon la plus part du temps c ' est quand meme le visage ...
et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Les yeux des hommes et des femmes

Tu chausses du combien ?


----------



## k_jonathan (15 Mars 2009)

44,5 
et toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Mars 2009)

42

La chose dont tu es le plus fière?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

De mes réussites

Ton principal défaut ?


----------



## 217ae1 (15 Mars 2009)

de casser tous mes écrans 

et toi?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Mars 2009)

mon optimisme...

c'est grave?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Non c'est bien

Tu parles anglais ?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Mars 2009)

niveau terminal à 13-14 oui!

Et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Yes 

Ton rêve de gosse c'était quoi ?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Mars 2009)

monter sur scène pour faire un concert! réalisé!


Et toi? tu l'as réalisé?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Non mais je n'en avais pas

Tu as une copine ?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Mars 2009)

oui!

tu en pense quoi de HADOPI?


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2009)

Que vous pourriez mettre des bandeaux un peu plus petit. Tous les forumeurs n'ont pas des bêtes de courses&#8230; 

Autrement, je pense que cela va finir en jus de boudin.
Peu de pays arrivent à mettre en place une réelle loi contre le piratage informatique&#8230;


Brune, blonde ou rousse ?


----------



## teo (15 Mars 2009)

Plutôt blonde, tendance belge si on parle de bière.
Sinon, plutôt brun, mais sans exclusive.



Tu aimes le jardinage ? (amateur, hein, je pensais pas à professionnel )


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Oui j'en fais parfois quand il fait beau

Mayonnaise ou Ketchup ?


----------



## 217ae1 (15 Mars 2009)

ketchup.

quelle résolution d'écran ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

1280x800

Taille de ton sexe ?


----------



## kuep (15 Mars 2009)

1m80

Une "personnalité" sur qui tu fantasmes ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Alain Delon jeune

Et toi ?


----------



## kuep (15 Mars 2009)

Denver, le dernier dinosaure.

Un film à voir ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

The Wrestler

Un film à ne pas voir ?


----------



## kuep (15 Mars 2009)

Killing Zoe

Un jour comme un lion ou cent comme un mouton / chien / étourneau ?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Mars 2009)

cents jours comme un lion!

la crise c'est la faute au ninja qui voulait une baraque?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Ouais

Un lion ou un mars ?


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2009)

Aucun des deux&#8230;


Tu préférerais pas un Milky Way ?


----------



## 217ae1 (15 Mars 2009)

non

et toi ?


----------



## DeepDark (15 Mars 2009)

Non.
Aucun des trois d'ailleurs.


Besoin (envie) d'évasion?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Mars 2009)

pas spécialement!


tu crois en dieux?


----------



## k_jonathan (15 Mars 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> pas spécialement!
> 
> 
> tu crois en dieux?



oui !

superstitieux ?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Mars 2009)

non!

tu te couches tard?


----------



## k_jonathan (15 Mars 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> non!
> 
> tu te couches tard?



oui 

toi tu couches et réveilles  a quelle heure en moyenne ?


----------



## Tekta (15 Mars 2009)

Couché : 23H-minuit
Levé : 6h30

Mais ça c'est pendant l'année d'étude!
Sinon l'été c'est 10h facile le levé 

Et l'heure à laquelle tu t'es déjà couché le plus tard?


----------



## k_jonathan (15 Mars 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> Couché : 23H-minuit
> Levé : 6h30
> 
> Mais ça c'est pendant l'année d'étude!
> ...



ça compte les nuits blanches  

ET TOI ?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Mars 2009)

comme la plus part des personne, une nuit blanche...

la meilleur soirée de ta vie?


----------



## claud (16 Mars 2009)

la première fois...

c'était il y a combien de temps ?
(la première fois)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

5 ans

Tu es beau ?


----------



## teo (16 Mars 2009)

Pas laid, mais pas beau non plus.

Tu te souviens du jour de ton inscription sur les forums macgeneration ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

Oui un ancien compte en 2002, j'étais un petit newb'

Tu portes des lunettes ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

Non.
(pas encore).


En quoi voudrais-tu te réincarner ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

En PonkHead

Tu as quoi dans le ciboulot ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

Du mou de veau.
(ça rime)

Savoir voler, pouvoir te téléporter ou lire dans les pensées des autres ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

Voler sans hésitations 

Ton dernier coup de boule c'était quand ?


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2009)

15/03/2009 23h29

La montagne ou la mer pour tes prochaines vacances ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

Sur MacG : ce matin, du vert, une remarque dans un fil sérieux, sans grand rapport avec le fil, remarque un peu facile et grasse, mais qui m'a fait sourire.

Dans la vie : jamais.
Peace.

Un dîner avec Benoit XVI ou une fouille rectale ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

Une fouille rectale

Une célébrité que tu as envie de rencontrer ?


----------



## k_jonathan (16 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Une fouille rectale
> 
> Une célébrité que tu as envie de rencontrer ?



hayden pennetiere 

et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> 15/03/2009 23h29
> 
> La montagne ou la mer pour tes prochaines vacances ?


 
Montagne.
A Pâques.



k_jonathan a dit:


> hayden pennetiere
> 
> et toi ?


 
Personne en particulier.
Pas Benoit sus-cité, en tous cas.

Tu regardes la télé, le matin ?


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2009)

Non j'écoute la radio devant mon café


As-tu un hobby ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

Hum...
Je n'aime pas ce mot de "hobby" - ça m'évoque trop les constructeurs de tour Eiffel en touillettes ou les collectionneurs de petites cuillères.

J'ai des loisirs, des centres d'intérêt, des occupations...
Mais pas de hobby.




Mais...
Un hobbit peut-être ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

Oui j'en ai une

Less is more ?


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2009)

C'est exactement ce que je fais en ce moment&#8230; :love:


La décroissance, c'est pour quand à ton avis ?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Mars 2009)

lors de l'exponentiel!:rateau:

c'était pas drôle hein?:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

Moi je trouve que si

Tu as quoi comme connexion adsl ?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Mars 2009)

le 100 mega de chez numericable, vive la fibre optique!

Et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

20 

Tu préfères le matin ou le soir ?


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Mars 2009)

je préfère le matin

et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

Le matin aussi

Lit à une place ou à deux places ?


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Mars 2009)

lit a une place.

pourquoi, sur cette discution, il y a plusieurs 200ème messages ? désolé j'ai mal regardé :rateau:

et toi ?


----------



## k_jonathan (16 Mars 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> lit a une place.
> 
> pourquoi, sur cette discution, il y a plusieurs 200ème messages ? désolé j'ai mal regardé :rateau:
> 
> et toi ?



une place et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

2

Tu es sur Facebook ?


----------



## k_jonathan (16 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> 2
> 
> Tu es sur Facebook ?



oui! 

ton objectif dans la vie ?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Mars 2009)

vivre en essayant de mettre ma pierre pour bâtir un monde meilleur, c'est ce que j'essaie de faire tous les jours...

tu fais parti d'un association caritative?


----------



## k_jonathan (16 Mars 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> vivre en essayant de mettre ma pierre pour bâtir un monde meilleur, c'est ce que j'essaie de faire tous les jours...
> 
> tu fais parti d'un association caritative?



non et toi ?


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2009)

Moi je sais pas si la règle du jeu autorise la réponse et la question dans la même phrase. Je vais relire le post #1&#8230;




Combien de questions te poses-tu par jour ?


----------



## iShin (17 Mars 2009)

Trop 

Pourquoi t'es pas encore couché ?


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2009)

Parce que je me prend la tête avec un serveur ftp en lecture seule sur lequel je dois envoyer un fichier donc écrire sur ce fichu volume&#8230; :hein:


Alors combien de questions te poses-tu à l'heure ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

60

Tu aimes te lever tôt ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Ouaip.
Moment de calme, de solitude - et le summum en début de printemps ou d'automne, quand le soleil donne l'impression de vouloir se lever en même temps que toi.

Elle est bien la boîte ou tu bosses ?


----------



## Bassman (17 Mars 2009)

Ca dépend de quelle boite tu parles. Si c'est ma vraie boite, oué elle est super sympa. Si c'est la banque ou je suis en prestation, bah c'est une banque&#8230;

Costard cravate ou jean basket ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

ça dépend des périodes.
en ce moment, c'est plutôt costard/cravatte - parce que pratiquement plus personne n'en porte autour de moi et jusqu'à trois niveaux hiérarchiques au-dessus.

Chez toi, surmeublé avec des bibelots et des placards qui débordent ou plutôt minimaliste ?


----------



## Bassman (17 Mars 2009)

Minimaliste sans hésiter. Dans les formes, dans le contenu, et dans les matériaux.
Mais je suis un peu maniaque.

Fouteur de zone ou pour le calme, même s'il est faux ?


----------



## Any (17 Mars 2009)

centre ville ^^

quelle est le sens de la vie ?


----------



## Romuald (17 Mars 2009)

du haut (1.70m en moyenne) vers le bas (six pieds sous terre)


Ca répond à la question ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Fouteur de zone ou pour le calme, même s'il est faux ?


 


Any a dit:


> centre ville


 
Hein ???????


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2009)

Deux&#8230;

Et après ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Après, ranafout - ici et maintenant !

T'aimes le poisson ?


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2009)

Oui, seulement je n'en mange plus aussi souvent que je le souhaite.



Combien de livres lis-tu par mois ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Dur à dire, ça dépend.
Mais en moyenne sur l'année, un ou deux*.

Tu les choisi comment ceux que tu lis, toi ?






* un ou deux, par mois, of course.


----------



## sundance (17 Mars 2009)

de bouches à oreille.

en avril ne te découvre pas d'un fil, en mai fait ce qu'il te plaît et en mars alors?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

En mars, il serait temps que je me lance dans l'arène (private joke)


et que ne durent que les moments doux ?


----------



## teo (17 Mars 2009)

J'ai mangé mon pain blanc on dirait 
_(en espérant avoir compris la question et y avoir correctement répondu )_



Des idées pour faire que les djeunes du 3e et la voisine du 4e arrivent à comprendre que ce serait cool que la vie en communauté se passe bien une fois 23h passé ? (sans qu'on ait besoin d'appeler les flics donc ?)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

La discussion

Rouge ou orange ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Mars 2009)

rouge.

Tu as déjà lu 1984?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Non 

Quel est ton pire ennemi ?


----------



## iShin (17 Mars 2009)

Moi-même.

Italienne ou Allemande ?


----------



## DeepDark (17 Mars 2009)

Italienne of course 








Une envie particulière?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Mars 2009)

non pas particulièrement.


tu écoutes quoi comme musique?


----------



## kuep (17 Mars 2009)

De la blonde à forte poitrine.

Où sont passés tes points d'exclamation ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Ici !!! 

Tu vas faire quoi aujourd'hui ?


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2009)

Je viens de modifier un gif et je m'apprête à percer des pièces de bois toute la journée 


Que vois-tu par la fenêtre la plus proche de toi ?


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Mars 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Je viens de modifier un gif et je m'apprête à percer des pièces de bois toute la journée
> 
> 
> Que vois-tu par la fenêtre la plus proche de toi ?



L'océan

Mais je ne vois que la surface. Est-ce normal ?


----------



## teo (18 Mars 2009)

Je crois oui 




Possèdes-tu des disques vynils ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Non

Ça coûte encore cher ?


----------



## teo (18 Mars 2009)

Ca dépend de ce que tu cherches 
Mais à part des vieilleries en brocante, je dirais oui.


Es-tu abonné à un journal/magazine/revue papier ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Mars 2009)

rock&folk

tu fais, as, ou vas faire des études longues?


----------



## ari51 (18 Mars 2009)

Non j'ai arrêter en 3 ième 

Tu fait quoi dans la vie ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Ouais.
J'ai.
Mais c'est fini, maintenant, je ne touche plus à ça.

EDIT
Je suis informaticien(beaucoup) et écrivain (un peu)


Tu crois en Dieu ?


----------



## ari51 (18 Mars 2009)

oui y'a que en lui que je crois

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Non.


Tu t'es défini des règles pour poster ou tu fais au fil de l'eau ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Mars 2009)

non... je m'arrêterai là parce que la dernière fois qu'on a parlé de religion on a été victime de la censure...


pourquoi on croit en dieux?
"la religion croire en ignorant les preuves et même contre les preuves"... ou un truc dans ce goût là je ne suis plus sur...


----------



## ari51 (18 Mars 2009)

Censure ? ok ba on débat plus dans ce cas là alors ! enfin brèf

Edit : je post au file de l'eau parce que les jeunes crane rasé sa plais pas 

Sinon quoi d'autre ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> pourquoi on croit en dieux?


 
Je ne sais pas, je n'y crois pas.
Je m'en fous un peu, en fait, chacun croit ce qu'il veut, tant qu'il ne vient pas tenter à tout prix de me convaincre.

Pourquoi ça tourne facilement au vinaigre ce genre de sujet ?


----------



## ari51 (18 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> chacun croit ce qu'il veut, tant qu'il ne vient pas tenter à tout prix de me convaincre.



+ 1 , le reste serais prosélyte


----------



## estcethomas (18 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> + 1 , le reste serais prosélyte



et la question alors?:rateau:


----------



## kuep (18 Mars 2009)

La voilà.

Si éradiquer l'espèce sauvait l'espèce, vous apporteriez votre pierre à l'édifice ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Oui 

Journée morose aujourd'hui ?


----------



## ari51 (18 Mars 2009)

Pire que sa 

C'est quoi ton but dans ta vie ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Mars 2009)

faire avancer le chmilblique


mais comment faire?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

On peut pas 

Tu es souvent dans la lune ?


----------



## Craquounette (18 Mars 2009)

Je préfère les nuages moelleux.

Et sinon, tu aimes les chiens ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Oui surtout les labradors 

Ton chien préféré ?


----------



## kuep (18 Mars 2009)

Le hot dog 

Tu connais l'origine de "hot dog" ?


----------



## iShin (18 Mars 2009)

Oui.

Ta musique préférée ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Le rap

Ton genre de filles/mecs ?


----------



## kuep (18 Mars 2009)

LilyChan

Combien de doigts ?


----------



## LilyChan (18 Mars 2009)

On parle de moi... 

2 doigts: Peace and love! 


Ton Kinder préféré??


----------



## iShin (18 Mars 2009)

Kinder surprise !

Tête en l'air ou tête sur les épaules ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Tête sur les épaules (un peu trop même)

J'en foutre ou pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Ca dépend.
Mais pas tant que ça.

Tu t'interresses vraiment aux réponses aux questions que tu poses ici ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Ça dépend

Être ou ne pas être ?


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2009)

Ça dépend&#8230;


Combien d'apéro par semaine prends-tu ?


----------



## teo (19 Mars 2009)

Ca dépend des semaines  Mais seul c'est pas drôle et ça mène où on sait&#8230;


Le montant de tes dernières courses ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

12 euros - que des saloperies grasses et sucrées pour se gaver devant la télé parce que quand j'ai la crève, j'ai envie de ça.
Et là, j'ai la crève.

Tu connais les salaires de tes collègues ?


----------



## ari51 (19 Mars 2009)

J'en n'es plus mais sinon mes anciens collègues oui 

et toi tu connais ton salaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Le mien, oui, je le connais.
Il va baisser à partir de ce mois-ci - mais mon temps de travail aussi.


Et toi, tu sacrifirais une part de ton salaire pour des jours de congés en plus ?
(Une forme de travailler moins pour vivre plus)


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2009)

Si je n'avais pas un gamin à elever, sans hésiter.


Bach, Jean-Sebastien ou Wilhem-Friedmann ?


----------



## iNannoussa (19 Mars 2009)

Bach

Sortir vendredi ou samedi?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Mars 2009)

Le vendredi ? C'est plutôt pour se bourrer la gueule sans fin, pour essayer d'oublier. 
Si c'est pour le gala... alors Samedi. 

Et si non, avec ou sans régime cet été ?


>>> Non, elle était nulle celle-là... Je peux recommencer ? D  )


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Bach, Jean-Sebastien ou Wilhem-Friedmann ?





iNannoussa a dit:


> Bach



Oui, mais la question c'était lequel des deux ?


----------



## teo (19 Mars 2009)

Jean-Sebastien, je connais que peu WF 


Et si non, avec ou sans régime cet été ?


----------



## iNannoussa (19 Mars 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Oui, mais la question c'était lequel des deux ?


Oui, et la réponse était ouverte par ce que honnétement, papa ou fils, ça ne me dit rien :rateau: 
Sinon..?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Rien

Tu veux quoi pour ton anniversaire ?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Mars 2009)

EDIT: grillé

pour mes 18 ans la semaine prochaine, je demandes un jaguar... bass fender!


Tu as un instrument?


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2009)

Un piano droit anglais complètement désaccordé purement décoratif et un synthétiseur&#8230;

Quelle est ta cadence de frappe à la minute ?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Mars 2009)

à vrai dire je ne l'ai jamais calculer... et je ne saurait même pas comment m'y prendre... parce que je me vois mal compter...


et toi?


----------



## teo (19 Mars 2009)

autour de 32-35 mots (à vérifier dans le fil qu'a des couettes, je ne sais plus où mais tu pourras le chercher et calculer) 


C'est pas l'heure de l'apéro ?


----------



## Craquounette (19 Mars 2009)

oooh que oui :love:

olive ou wasabi ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Olive

Tu as déjà été piquer par des orties ?


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2009)

Ouais, je crois que je vais y aller&#8230; 


Es-tu content de ta journée ?




edit : double toast donc double dose d'apéro


----------



## teo (19 Mars 2009)

Non, journée de *****. Semaine de *****. Mois de *****. Je vais tenter de m'arrêter là.


Bon, alors double dose, hein ?   Alors, pastis, mais Casanis ou Bardouin ?


----------



## Craquounette (19 Mars 2009)

J'aurais dit Cornalin plutôt...

Jamais de vin rouge en apéro ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Sisi

Tu bois quoi toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Mars 2009)

hum... à peu près tout ce qui me passe sous la main... j'ai que 17 ans faut que je me fasse un avis sur tout je goute beaucoup de tout pour être sur...

Et toi?


----------



## kuep (19 Mars 2009)

Ma propre urine.

Qu'est ce que je mange ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Ton caca ?

Non mais plus sérieusement ?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Mars 2009)

sérieux? connais pas...

quand est ce qu'on verra des iphone neuf sans abonnement à 50?:rateau:


----------



## iShin (19 Mars 2009)

Quand tu auras une dizaine d'année de plus...

Papier peint ou peinture ?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Mars 2009)

peinture

pourquoi?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Parce qu'il t'a posé la question

Tu as une télé ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Ouaip.

T'as une porte blindée ?


----------



## teo (20 Mars 2009)

Non, juste des tringles anti-pied de biche, faut pas pousser non plus. Et puis, c'est tellement moche et tellement cher 



Débordant d'activité ce matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Non.
La tête qui déborde, mais le corps qui flotte, crève oblige.

Tu pourrais vivre en hermite toute une année ?


----------



## LilyChan (20 Mars 2009)

Ah non bien au contraire: en mode loque :rateau:


Tu t'épiles?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Les aisselles.
Et LE poil blanc du sourcil droit...

Qu'est-ce que tu aimes dans ce fil ?


----------



## jefrey (20 Mars 2009)

Me rassurer sur mes poils qui deviennent blancs Dormir sur mes deux oreilles

Des poils dans les oreilles ?


----------



## teo (20 Mars 2009)

Etrangement, mon côté ours s'arrête aux oreilles. J'ai _un_ poil qui pousse sur l'oreille gauche, je l'enlève régulièrement car il me chatouille quand il devient long 

Dodo habillé ou à oilpé ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

En pyjama, j'aime pas être nu

Tu as souvent des trous de mémoire ?


----------



## LilyChan (20 Mars 2009)

Sans arrêt; mémoire de poisson rouge oblige 


Quoi de prévu pour ce p'tit Weekend ensoleillé?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Du repos

Tu t'es déjà cassé quelque chose ?


----------



## Bassman (20 Mars 2009)

Hum... comment dire 
13 ans de rugby et un gros carton en moto. 

Ca suffit ou je développe ?


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Mars 2009)

Développe


Il fait chaud chez vous ?


----------



## Bassman (20 Mars 2009)

Je développe donc :
Nez (2 fois), clavicule gauche, clavicule droite (2 fois), radius gauche, de nombreuses côtes, os pelvien (os au dessus du pubis qui fait la liason du bassin chez l'homme), poignet droit, malléole gauche, doigts de pieds (à répétition), petit doigt de la main gauche.

C'est tout pour les fractures 

Non il ne fait pas "chaud", il fait frais, mais avec un beau soleil, alors dès qu'on lézarde au soleil, il se met à faire très bon. Et en moto, c'est un vrai bonheur.


Tu aimes skier ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Ouais.
Et pourtant, qu'est-ce que j'ai pu faire ch... mes parents parce que je voulais pas prendre de cours pour apprendre...

Tu skies bien ?


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Mars 2009)

Moyen je prends que des rouges.

T'aimes les bleues ?


----------



## Bassman (20 Mars 2009)

Ca m'insuporte, complètement. Impression de me trainer la teub'

Déjà essayé le snowboard ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Je suis un skieur de rouge, c'est celles que je préfère - mais je n'ai rien contre une petite bleue pour me la péter "easy" ni contre une noire de temps en temps pour en baver un peu (surtout les champs de bosses, je suis une quiche en ski de bosse, mais alors une quiche...).

J'ai essayé le snow, oui.
Qu'est-ce que j'ai bouffé comme neige !!!
Mais c'est de ma faute, j'ai voulu "faire tout seul" parce que j'arrive jamais à encadrer les profs de sport...
Je réessayerais, un jour...

Tu te pète la gueule souvent à ski ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

J'ai jamais fait du ski

Tes pâtes préférées ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Pas de préférence sur les pâtes, je préfère le riz.
Basmati.



t'as déjà croisé des profs de sport sympas et pas condescendants ?


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Mars 2009)

je suis autodidacte du ski
je connais pas les profs
pas envie de les connaitres
en général ils trainent avec une file de gamins en S.....


tu crois que la neige va être bonne dimanche ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Je l'espère pour les skieurs

Tu vas y aller ?


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Mars 2009)

Pour sur !
Une des dernières fois avant la fin de la neige.

T'aimerais avoir un mac pro ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Si je le reçois pourquoi pas 

Et un iPod Shuffle 3G ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

J'espère qu'elle va tenir jusqu'aux vacances de Pâques, parce que j'y retourne !
Et j'ai bien envie de voir comment le grand se débrouille sur les pistes (il a décroché sa deuxième étoile en colo en février).

EDIT
J'aimerais avoir un mac pro mais pas le shuffle, j'aime pas les casques Apple !

T'es allé en colo, petit ?


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Mars 2009)

Trop petit.

J'ai pas envie de réviser.


Quelqu'un est intéressé par un café sur le boulevard des Pyrénées ?


----------



## teo (20 Mars 2009)

ça pourrait m'intéresser oui, si c'était la rue des P pas le Boulevard 
(Eh Ponk, pour toi: > _non jamais_).


Dernière fois chez le coiffeur ?


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Mars 2009)

3 février

T'as une rue des P.... près de chez toi ?


----------



## teo (20 Mars 2009)

à 100m en haut de ma rue, une des plus longues de Paris 



Un mouvement artistique qui t'a intéressé récemment ou non ? (graphique, musique, littéraire, cinématographique etc.)


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Mars 2009)

Non
En ce moment je bosse mon exam de demain..... pas eu trop le temps de sortir.
Excepté : la saint patrick, et harvey milk (très belle prestation de sean penn)

ps : le nouveau indochine :love: et quel mouvement 


Tu crois qu'il va y avoir du monde entre pau et toulouse dans 20 minutes quand je vais partir ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Mars 2009)

aucune idée!

bon week end en perspective?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Ouais !!!

Tu as déjà pris de la drogue non légale ?


----------



## DeepDark (20 Mars 2009)

La drogue, c'est rarement légal 



Quel programme pour ce soir?


----------



## 217ae1 (20 Mars 2009)

macG.

et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Dodo

Sommeil léger ou lourd ?


----------



## DeepDark (20 Mars 2009)

Léger en heures, mais lourd en qualité, ça compense.


Une citation peut être?


----------



## 217ae1 (20 Mars 2009)

"nous avons les meilleurs clients du monde"

c'était apple qui avait dis ça.

pour regler le volume, apple remonte au clavier ?

EDIT/ grillé dégrillé


----------



## jefrey (20 Mars 2009)

Sommeil 38 tonnes, Klaxon 38 tonnes pour le réveil&#8230;

C'est quoi ton réveil ?


EDIT/ grillé, je me rendors&#8230;


----------



## jefrey (20 Mars 2009)

??
Apple, le volume au clavier, moi, remonte 

Toi manger des pommes ?


----------



## 217ae1 (20 Mars 2009)

moi manger pommes !

toi écouter radio ?
:rateau:


----------



## DeepDark (20 Mars 2009)

Seulement France Inter, et Couleur 3 (ma préférée ).


Toi aussi tu ne regardes que très rarement et juste pour certaines émissions* la boite à images?

* Mais qui se font rares.


----------



## jefrey (20 Mars 2009)

Nova Sauvagine, France Info, France Inter.

Rarement la boite à images, si je dois faire un choix : PS2 et ça

Tu connais le morceau de Pony Hoax "She's on the radio" ? 


EDIT/ Grillé&#8230; Dégrillé&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2009)

Non&#8230;


C'est la soirée des toasts
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 




Plutôt carrelage ou parquet ?


----------



## DeepDark (20 Mars 2009)

Moquette :rateau:
(tendue de préférence, c'est encore plus agréable sous les pieds)


Ton péché mignon?


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2009)

Saucisson + saint nectaire + saint emilion


C'est grave, docteur ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Mars 2009)

non non rien d'anormale!


Ton auteur préféré?


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2009)

Proust.


Ta couleur préférée ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Mars 2009)

le vert parce que le blanc n'en est pas une!


Ton film préféré?


----------



## DeepDark (20 Mars 2009)

Les Affranchis, de Scorsese.


Dans la lignée : ton groupe / chanteur(euse) de musique préféré(e)?


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2009)

Pour les chanteuses se sera Brigitte Fontaine :love:


Ton occupation favorite ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Mars 2009)

la basse et le water polo!


Et toi?


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2009)

Et moi je vois que tu viens de briser la série du questionnaire de Proust&#8230; 

Tu connais le questionnaire en question ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Mars 2009)

non!


c'est quoi?


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2009)

Ça&#8230;



Tu me fais marcher ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Mars 2009)

oui je connaissais quand même! on y échappe pas au lycée...


Tu travailles demain?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Non je travailles pas, j'étudie.

Tu aimes quel type de sport ?


----------



## Bassman (21 Mars 2009)

Le rugby forcément, mais à quinze. Pas le jeu à XIII qu'on appelle faussement et par abus de langage "rugby a treize".

Sinon les motoGP.


Comment es-tu arrivé sur les forums ?


----------



## teo (21 Mars 2009)

La lecture des forums techniques suite à des problèmes et des questions mac et graphiste, avec MacOS9 et Xpress 4.11, sans doute (et des pb de cartes SCSI sur un G4 400 aussi). Après quelques mois, j'ai commencé à poster et j'ai du m'inscrire, fin 2000 si mes souvenirs sont bons. Après, ils ont crashé mes 150 ou 250 premiers messages (mais j'étais pas le seul )

Et toi ?



_Edit: ouais 14/11/200 c'est ça, pas réveillé là _


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Moi, j'ai acheté un mac sur un coup de tête, parce que je le trouvais joli, que j'en avais marre des PCs, je ne savais absolument pas où je foutais les pieds.
Alors, du coup, une fois la bête déballée, j'ai googlelé avec les mots clé qui vont bien, je suis tombé sur MacG, le bar surtout, j'ai trouvé ça sympa, je me suis inscrit.
Voilà.




Tu regrettes de t'être inscrit ?


----------



## teo (21 Mars 2009)

Non. J'y ai gagné nettement plus que des réponses techniques. Des amis, ici et en dehors.



Tu es inscrit sur d'autres forums que ceux de macgeneration ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Oui

Heureusement non ?


----------



## teo (21 Mars 2009)

Heureusement ou pas, je sais que que certains s'en tirent très bien avec un seul forum, comme d'autres avec aucun 



De quand date la dernière photo que tu aies prise ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Hier

Ton dernier soupir ?


----------



## teo (21 Mars 2009)

Hier soir.


Dernier baiser ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Hier

Tu vois quoi sur ton écran ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Mars 2009)

la page macg au moment ou je t'écris!


Pas toi?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Aussi

Tu aimes le lait de chèvre ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Mars 2009)

le fromage oui mais le lait non!


ton plat préféré?


----------



## jefrey (21 Mars 2009)

Y'en a trop mais un truc dont je me lasse jamais : la pizza, de la plus merdique surgelée premier prix, à celles faites maison&#8230; 

Fais-tu tes courses chez un "discounter" ?&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Non

Tu vas faire le ménage du printemps ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Mars 2009)

uniquement dans mon ordi, ce que je suis en train de faire depuis le début d'aprem!

c'est plutôt bien rangé ou plutôt n'importe quoi ton ordi?


----------



## jefrey (21 Mars 2009)

Non, j'essaie de me tenir au petit ménage tout au long de l'année pour ne pas retourner l'appart une fois par an&#8230;  Perte de temps le ménage, ah si ! Je sors les pizzas et je dégivre juste le congélateur au printemps&#8230;

Carré mon ordi !

Tu vas faire le ménage du printemps ?

Edit/ grillé, dégrillé&#8230;


----------



## estcethomas (21 Mars 2009)

non!


Tu fais quoi ce soir?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

C'est bien ranger et je vais le grand ménage du printemps

C'est chiant de se faire griller hein ?

Edit : Eh oui .


----------



## estcethomas (21 Mars 2009)

oui c'est chiant!

autre chose?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Non ça va aller 

Ton dernier fou rire ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Mars 2009)

il y a 30 minutes!


ton dernier café?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

17h00

T'as faim ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Mars 2009)

non je viens de manger...

tu regardes les simpsons?


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2009)

Peu&#8230;


Quelles viennoiseries pour demain matin ?


----------



## asticotboy (21 Mars 2009)

Des croissants. Congelés. Si j'ai le temps je les décongèle, sinon tant pis.


T'as bien fermé la porte à clé ?


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2009)

Oui, enfin je crois&#8230;


As-tu encore des ampoules à incandescence chez toi ?


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Mars 2009)

Non j'en ai jamais eu.


Envie de ski demain ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Mars 2009)

pas les moyens...


ton dernier voyage?


----------



## asticotboy (21 Mars 2009)

Au local poubelles.

T'arrêtes quand de fumer ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Mars 2009)

je suis trop jeune pour ça!


et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Pareil

Jambon fumé ou normal ?


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2009)

Fumé bien sûr.


Combien de clopes fumes-tu par jour ?


----------



## 217ae1 (22 Mars 2009)

0 et toi tu fumes beaucoup ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Mars 2009)

plus sérieusement (par rapport à ce que j'ai dit plus haut), je fais du water polo en N3 donc si je fume une semaine tout les jours à peu près un demi paquet, ce que j'ai eu fais, ça tire trop les poumons donc je me m'empêche de fumer en semaine pour éviter de prendre l'habitude, par contre le week end un petit peu de substance illicite ça je dis pas non, bien au contraire!


On s'en fou de ma vie hein?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Non pas forcément 

Tu regardes "On n'est pas couché" ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Mars 2009)

non, et ne sais même pas ce que c'est...


c'est quoi?


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2009)

Une daube télévisuelle pleine de pipoles en promo.


Qu'est-ce que dieu ?
(défense de répondre la moitié de kiatre)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Une action dans notre cerveau 

Ton film culte ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Mars 2009)

american history x


Tu connais?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Oui

La scène avec les dents sur le trottoir t'as marqué ?


----------



## teo (22 Mars 2009)

Pas vu le film.



Ce matin, petit déj', brunch ou pas faim tu verras plus tard ?


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2009)

Baguette viennoise aux pépites de chocolat et pain au chocolat accompagné de café.
Mais il est loin ce petit-déj&#8230;


As-tu un(e) artiste visuel à nous faire découvrir ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Pas pour le moment

Mais toi peut-être ?


----------



## DeepDark (22 Mars 2009)

Kim Miru peut être...


Très belle découverte dans Tracks, la semaine dernière.



Tu connait?
(Tracks et Kim Miru?)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Tracks oui mais pas Kim Miru

Tu te laves les dents avec une brosse normale ou électrique ?


----------



## asticotboy (22 Mars 2009)

Electrique... moins d'efforts.

Une bière en terrasse, ça te dit ?


----------



## jefrey (22 Mars 2009)

à Belfort Moyen 

Tu connais Bordeaux ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Oui mais jamais eu la chance de visiter

Ta vision de la vie ?


----------



## teo (22 Mars 2009)

A l'inverse de ce qu'affirme depuis si longtemps ma signature, je ne pense _vraiment_ pas que l'ignorance soit la félicité&#8230;


Tu connais Fredo Viola ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Maintenant oui

Tu as combien dans ton morlingue ?


----------



## teo (22 Mars 2009)

46&#8364;40



Et toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Mars 2009)

250&#8364; faut que je passe à la banque les mettre de coté! pour une jaguar bass!


T'as un projet d'achat?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

L'Apple Care

Un mot marquant ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Mars 2009)

le VRAI.


es tu schopenhauerien?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Je ne crois pas 

C'est quoi ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Mars 2009)

un mec qui ne crois pas en l'avenir de l'homme et qui propose comme solution qu'on arête de se reproduire, mais pas de se suicider!

Alors? t'en es un?


----------



## asticotboy (22 Mars 2009)

Absolument pas !

Qui le serait ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Pas moi en tout cas

Ton temps de sommeil ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Mars 2009)

7h en moyenne la semaine et le week end ça varie...


Toi?


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2009)

6, 7 heures par nuit.


Et ça gagne bien un schopenhauerien ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

M'est d'avis que non 

Tu fais quoi ce soir ?


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2009)

Vais d'abord aller manger ensuite on verra. demain le réveil sonne tôt&#8230;


Aimes-tu les dimanches soir ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Mars 2009)

ça va j'aime bien, c'est calme parce que la semaine tout les soirs soit répet' soit polo...


Et toi tu fais quelques chose le soir après le taf? (les parties de jambes en l'air ne comptent pas!)


----------



## asticotboy (22 Mars 2009)

Plein de choses... un truc de fous ! pourvu que ça dure !

Tu fumes apres l'amour ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Mars 2009)

non!

tu dors après l'amour?


----------



## jefrey (22 Mars 2009)

Ouaip ! Mais je fume avant

Tu manges après l'amour  ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Mars 2009)

en aprem oui je goûte après, le soir non!


on parle d'après mais pendant l'amour tu fumes?


----------



## jefrey (22 Mars 2009)

ça va pas non !!&#8230; Infarctus&#8230; Tu connais ?!


----------



## estcethomas (22 Mars 2009)

de nom oui!

tu aimes ton boulot?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

J'aime mes études !

Ton livre actuel ?


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Mars 2009)

Réussir n'est pas une question de chance.

Quelqu'un a pris son lundi ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

Pas moi

Tu donnes de l'argent aux clochards ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

Oui, des fois.

Est-ce que ça fait de moi un type bien ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

Non

Qu'est-ce qui fait qu'un type est "bien" ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

Je ne sais pas vraiment.
C'est très subjectif - avec de vagues relents de morale judéo-chrétienne derrière.
Faudrait réécouter la chanson.

T'as donné pour le sidaction ?


----------



## teo (23 Mars 2009)

Non. Comme pour toutes ces grandes journées télévisuelles et médiatiques, je ne donne jamais, même si je respecte ceux qui donnent et reçoivent. Je préfère donner quand je veux, quand je peux



Je trouve la campagne actuelle de lutte contre le cancer super naze, autant en affichage qu'en radio (pas vu le spot télé). L'idée publicitaire de faire passer un cancer pour un simple rhume est tellement présomptueuse, tu ne trouves pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

Oui je suis assez d'accord d'autant que tous les trucs sur le cancer me touchent, mon père en a un mais en rémission

Tu as déjà eu une grave maladie ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Mars 2009)

un bouquin sur l'économie!


et toi?


----------



## iShin (23 Mars 2009)

Non.

Quelle voiture rêves-tu de conduire ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Mars 2009)

une ford mustang de 77


le dernier cine?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

The Watcher

Tu communiques facilement ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Mars 2009)

oui ça va je pense...


fatigué?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

Non en forme

En forme de quoi ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Mars 2009)

de rien!


t'écoutes quoi comme radio?


----------



## aCLR (23 Mars 2009)

France Inter et France Culture


Aimes-tu la pluie ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

Non et je suis belge :affraid:

Et le soleil ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Mars 2009)

oui!!!


le prochain disque que tu vas acheter?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

Le nouveau disque de Dr. Dre

Et toi ?


----------



## DeepDark (23 Mars 2009)

Fredo Viola.
(merci teo )


Le prochain film que tu iras voir au cinéma?


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Mars 2009)

La vague, ce soir

Quelqu'un l'a déjà vu ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Mars 2009)

pas moi

et je te mangerai? la soeur de l'actrice principale est une copine comme qui dirait assez proche!


----------



## aCLR (23 Mars 2009)

Cannibale&#8230; :afraid:




Vous pouvez répéter la question ?


----------



## asticotboy (24 Mars 2009)

et je te mangerai? la soeur de l'actrice principale est une copine comme qui dirait assez proche!

Il a compris ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

I hope so

Tu as compris ce que ça voulait dire ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Hein ???
J'ai beaucoup aimé ce film, "Je te mangerais" si c'est bien ce dont il est question ici.
La bise à l'actrice principale, alors.

Tu profites du printemps du cinéma ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Mars 2009)

Pas vraiment. Enfin pas cette année ni l'année dernière.
Tout seul c'est pas drôle, et je sais pas faire.

Tu sais faire des choses seul ? Enfin je veux dire, t'es capable de tout faire seul ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Oui oui 

Tu voulais en venir où ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Mars 2009)

Nul part. C'est une question qui me venait à l'esprit et qui me semblait sortir des sentiers battus (et chiant faut dire) des "fait beau chez toi", "vous aimez les chiens" et autres "t'as mangé quoi à midi".

On dirait du Drucker parfois.

Pas d'accord ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Tout à fait

On continue sur des sujets plus intéressants alors ?


----------



## aCLR (24 Mars 2009)

Non*.

Et toi ?**




*joke inside

**celle-là je l'adore comme question. Dans le genre je m'empresse de répondre mais je n'ai aucune idée de question alors je botte en touche.







Edit : je répondais à bassman


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Si

Avoir peur de mourir jeune est normal ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Mars 2009)

Il me semble pas. La peur de la mort vient à mesure que l'on vieilli, à mesure que l'on devient raisonnable (expérience, responsabilité - de famille notamment -, etc&#8230
Mais si je peux me permettre, ça sert à rien. Parce que c'est bien la seule chose dont on est sûr : c'est que l'on va mourir un jour. J'essaye de m'en foutre de ma mort, elle arrivera bien assez tôt, et j'ai plein de choses à faire d'ici là.

Ca te va comme réponse ?


----------



## aCLR (24 Mars 2009)

Ceci est valable pour la majorité des gens et à tous les âges. Pourtant la mort fait partie de la vie et notre culture commune devrait nous permettre d'accepter la mort plutôt que la fuir. La peur n'évite pas le danger.





Un adage se vérifie-t-il à tous les coups ?




Edit : j'suis pas assez rapide pour éviter la mort


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Avoir peur de mourir jeune est normal ?


 
Avoir peur de mourir jeune ou, jeune, avoir peur de mourir ?

Normal, je ne sais pas.
J'ai eu les deux.

Mais, suis-je normal ?



aCLR a dit:


> Un adage se vérifie-t-il à tous les coups ?


 
Non !
D'ailleurs, la plupart du temps, l'adage affirmant exactement le contraire existe aussi.

Superstitieux ?


----------



## teo (24 Mars 2009)

Non, vraiment pas. Ca porte malheur 


La dernière fois où tu t'en es voulu à en chialer ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Dernièrement quand j'ai vendu un beau bouquin dans une librairie mais ils me l'ont pris pas cher, donc j'ai plus un grand regret.

Quand le stress monte qu'est-ce tu fais ?


----------



## iShin (24 Mars 2009)

Je prends une grande inspiration et garde mon calme. 

T'as une technique miracle pour réussir un entretien d'embauche ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Non.
Hum...
Si j'étais sympa, j'aurais laissé un autre répondre à ta question, je suis assez minable en entretien.

Mais je ne suis pas sympa.




Et toi, t'as une technique pour avoir une augmentation sans te râper la langue ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Quand je travaillerai je répondrai à ta question

Une citation qui t'a marqué


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

"J'avais vingt ans. Je ne laisserais personne dire que c'est le plus bel âge de la vie."
Paul Nizan.


Tu as lu "La conspiration" de Paul Nizan ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Oui et je me souviens de cette citation "Foutue jeunesse , foutu siècle que le Vingtième" de lui

Avait-il tout compris ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Je l'ai lu vers vingt ans - l'âge idéal pour ce livre - comme on lit un apocalypse au sens premier du terme, une révélation religieuse.

Je ne l'ai jamais relu.
J'ai peur d'être déçu.

Alors ?
Avait-il tout compris ?
A l'époque, j'aurais répondu oui.




T'as déjà lu "Le monde libertaire" ? (si tant est que ça existe encore...)


----------



## estcethomas (24 Mars 2009)

non

c'est bien?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

C'est sans surprise.
Et ça dénote à mon sens d'une grille de lecture du monde un peu trop fermée, théorique et dogmatique.
Le genre d'article sur un événement qui donne l'impression d'avoir été écrit dix ans avant...
Mais ça n'est pas inintéressant - surtout en comparaison avec des quotidiens "mainstream" auto-proclamés objectifs genre Le parisien.
Bref.


Tu lis la presse quotidienne ?
(moi non, histoire de t'éviter la facilité du "et toi?")


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Oui je lis Le Soir

Tu as vu le film La Haine ? Et qu'est-ce que tu en as pensé ?


----------



## estcethomas (24 Mars 2009)

oui j'ai beaucoup aimé!!!


et bled number one? tu l'as vu?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Non

Tu penses que parler d'un problème sur un forum peut aider ?


----------



## ari51 (24 Mars 2009)

Je ne pense pas , exposé un problème pour moi c'est me plaindre parce je me dit qu'il y a toujours pire que moi ..

Et toi comment tu vois sa ?

Tu m'excuseras de pas dévoiler ma vie a n'importe qui


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Je vois que tu n'es pas intéressant.

Tu files des coups de pied aux culs de tes animaux ?


----------



## estcethomas (24 Mars 2009)

non, j'ai qu'un poisson!
non je déconne pour le poisson mais non quand même!


tu as ton permit?


----------



## iShin (25 Mars 2009)

Oui.

Combien de temps pour recevoir le PV après s'être fait flashé par un radar mobile ?


----------



## kuep (25 Mars 2009)

Environ 15 jours il me semble.

Combien au dessus ?


----------



## Bassman (25 Mars 2009)

Je sais pas, depuis l'introduction des radars automatiques, j'ai déclenché une paire de fois les merdiers, sans jamais recevoir d'amendes. Dans le doute, j'avais demandé un relevé de points à la préfecture : et ben non, pas un seul point manquant.

En revanche j'avais été pécho par un mobile avec un solex (celui d'un pote, préparé pour les championnats de france de solex), 103km/h au lieu de 70 :rose:
Les gendarmes m'ont laissé repartir voyant que c'était un solex, n'en croyant pas leur yeux (merci m'sieur l'agent :love: )  

T'as fait des conneries étant d'jeuns ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)

Pleins et je le suis encore :rateau: mais ça va j'en fais moins qu'auparavant

On fait moins de conneries étant plus vieux ?


----------



## Romuald (25 Mars 2009)

Je ne pense pas, elles sont différentes, c'est tout.


D'ailleurs paradoxalement, si on fait moins de conneries, c'est peut-être qu'on est en train de virer vieux con, non ?


----------



## Bassman (25 Mars 2009)

Sans doutes. Moi je continue à en faire le plus possible, mais c'est vrai qu'avec l'âge on est un mélange entre plus sage, et plus sournois. Les conneries sont plus&#8230; subtiles.

Pour toi, c'est important d'apprendre des bêtises à tes enfants/neuveux/nièces/petits enfants ?


----------



## ari51 (25 Mars 2009)

oh que oui !

C'est pas de ma faute si tu comprend pas


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)

Fais un effort, bon sang !
On n'y comprend rien à ta question !


Tu regardes "La nouvelle star" ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)

Non je déteste toutes ces émissions

Tu préfères rire ou pleurer ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)

Rire.
Mais, c'est peut-être parce que, comme un con, j'ai trop écouté ceux qui disaient qu'un homme ne pleure pas.

Pleurer, ça aide ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Mars 2009)

Beaucoup quand les verres de contact collent aux yeux

Lotto ou tribolo ?


----------



## teo (25 Mars 2009)

Espèce de suisse va !  
Ni l'un ni l'autre. Je suis nul en probabilité et je n'ai aucune confiance dans ce qu'on appelle la chance.




Ta définition d'_un certain temps_ ? (dans le cadre de: "il faudra un certain temps avant qu'on se revoit")


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)

Ça dépend de la personne mais en général c'est assez long

Combien est le nombre parfait d'ami(s) à avoir ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mars 2009)

Un : soi-même.  À défaut d'être un nombre parfait, c'est déjà un bon début 

Combien de films as-tu vu ce mois-ci ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)

Une bonne dizaine

C'est quoi ta coupe de cheveux ?


----------



## estcethomas (25 Mars 2009)

c'est wha splash poukch ya!

c'est compréhensible?


----------



## naas (25 Mars 2009)

non ce n'est pas compréhensible comme l'existence  de ce fil qui au fur à mesure qu'il se rempli creuse un peu plus le vide de cet internet.
non ?


----------



## estcethomas (25 Mars 2009)

si si biensur... j'ai tout comprit! Je rentre du polo faut me parler simplement là!

Tu as déjà songé à aller faire un tour en hôpital psychiatrique?


----------



## naas (25 Mars 2009)

j'y ai déjà amené ma femme et toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (25 Mars 2009)

euh non jamais mais je t'avouerai que ça ne me tente qu'a moitié...

tu vas pas te coucher?


----------



## naas (25 Mars 2009)

cela n'a pas tenté ma moitié non plus.
tu *ne* vas pas te coucher serait plus approprié non ?


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2009)

Ouais. Mais tu sais, de nos jours, n'importe quelle phrase avec un point d'interrogation au bout devient une question&#8230;


Quel est le pays sur le drapeau flottant qui te sert d'avatar ? (le seul que j'ai trouvé se rapprochant est la Papouasie-Nouvelle Guinée)


----------



## naas (26 Mars 2009)

C'est à la fois un signe et une hérésie
signe fort: le drapeau aborigène hérésie car les aborigènes n'ont aucune idée de ce qu'est une nation et seuls mes métisses utilisent ce drapeau, pour plus d'infos cliques sur le lien de ma signature et prends le temps de le lire, c'est un monde qui vit un génocide sous nos yeux 

le site est en cours de refonte totale, c'est donc l'ancienne version qui est visible.

achèterais tu le livre ? (je n'ai aucune action, je ne fait que maintenir le site  )


----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2009)

naas a dit:


> C'est à la fois un signe et une hérésie


Pour ne pas être doublé par tel ou telle, j'ai vite fais une recherche concernant les drapeaux nationaux et suis tombé sur le lien wikipédia.
Ta réponse m'a fait retourner sur la page et je n'ai pas trouvé le drapeau tibétain.
Dorénavant je saurais à quelle nation correspond ce bel étendard.


> achèterais tu le livre ? (je n'ai aucune action, je ne fait que maintenir le site  )


Il est évident que ce genre de lecture m'intéresse.
C'est fort probable que je l'achète.


Que penser de l'hypothèse selon laquelle le nouveau sonar américain serait à l'origine de la mort de centaines de baleines ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il _faut_ en penser, ni ce que j'en pense, moi, si tant est que j'en pense quelque chose, mais c'est sûrement la faute aux américains.

Quand tu te sens mal, t'arrive-t-il de t'en prendre au premier qui passe, tout en sachant qu'il(elle) n'y est pour rien et que tu risques de te sentir d'autant plus mal après vu que sa réaction t'auras mis face à l'injustice que tu génères ?


----------



## Bassman (26 Mars 2009)

Je ne crois pas non. Quand je me sens mal, je m'isole, jusqu'au moment ou je sens de nouveau le besoin d'aller vers ceux qui comptent.

Tu es fidèle en amitié ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

Mon entourage considère probablement que non.

As-tu besoin pour être heureux d'un entourage famillial/amoureux/amical nombreux et très présent ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

Oui surtout ma mère

Le pire jour de ta vie et pourquoi ?


----------



## Bassman (26 Mars 2009)

Le 2 Août 1999. Une voiture. Un accident tragique. Celle que j'aimais.


On se remet seul des épreuves de la vie ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

Oui si tu as pas le choix et si tu n'es pas seul ce sera encore plus "facile", je suis assez optimiste.

Justement en parlant d'optimisme, tu l'es plutôt ou bien pessimiste et dans les deux cas en quoi cela affecte ta vie ?


----------



## naas (26 Mars 2009)

naas a dit:


> C'est à la fois un signe et une hérésie
> signe fort: le drapeau aborigène hérésie car les aborigènes n'ont aucune idée de ce qu'est une nation et seuls mes métisses utilisent ce drapeau, pour plus d'infos cliques sur le lien de ma signature et prends le temps de le lire, c'est un monde qui vit un génocide sous nos yeux
> 
> le site est en cours de refonte totale, c'est donc l'ancienne version qui est visible.
> ...



je m'auto corrige 
C'est le drapeau du territoire du nord, car le drapeau aborigène n'existe pas, par exemple katie freeman, gentille fille au demeurant portant le drapeu aborigène aux JO c'est du grand n'importe quoi, d'un point de vue mediatique c'est super, mais d'un point de vue abo c'est n'importe quoi, car à partir du moment ou vous n'etes plus 100% abo vous n'etes plus abo, ce n'est pas par ostracisme mais simplement parce que leur culture et leur mode de société ne peut s'etendre aux metis, tout simplement.

Donc oui j'aime le drapeau du territoire du nord et non je n'aime pas du tout celui des abos qui ne veux rien dire.

Ce d'autant plus que les défendeurs de ce drapeau gerent l'argent qui va aux reserves aborigènes, ce sont des metis et ils ne se genent pas pour se servir largement sur leur dos, et l'on en vois rien arriver sur place 



C0rentin a dit:


> ...Justement en parlant d'optimisme, tu l'es plutôt ou bien pessimiste et dans les deux cas en quoi cela affecte ta vie ?


vous pouvez repeter la question


----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2009)

C'est quand même un monde cette manie de se servir dans les fonds destinés à d'autres que soi&#8230;


Quand arrêterons-nous cette cupidité déplacée ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

Jamais malheureusement 

Naas ton optimisme ou ton pessimisme comment cela affecte ta vie ?

Tu es plutôt de quelle nature ?


----------



## naas (26 Mars 2009)

de quel nature ? mazette le vide intersidéral s'emplit 
Etant pessimiste de tout cela me permet d'être agréablement surpris du même tout


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

Donc dans l'ensemble c'est positif 

J'ai bon ou pas ? .


----------



## estcethomas (26 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Donc dans l'ensemble c'est positif
> 
> J'ai bon ou pas ? .



je sais pas c'est toi qui vois!


un bon week end en perspective?


----------



## DeepDark (26 Mars 2009)

Ça ne dépendra pas de moi...


La semaine fût riche en émotions?


----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2009)

Elle est pas encore finie&#8230;
Mais les émotions sont là et d'autres viendront d'ici à dimanche&#8230;



Pourrais-tu nous raconter une histoire drôle ?


----------



## naas (26 Mars 2009)

J'ai un copain qui peint
et une copine qui   

et toi ?


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Mars 2009)

je cherche une copine

et qu'est ce qu'elle fait ta copine ?


----------



## kuep (26 Mars 2009)

Elle lui tient le pinceau.

Tu aimes te regarder dans le miroir ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Mars 2009)

sans plus!


ça te révèle quelque chose sur ma personnalité?:rateau:


----------



## kuep (26 Mars 2009)

Sans plus.

Poser des questions de merde ou fermer sa bouche ?


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Mars 2009)

fermer sa bouche

ouvrir son coeur ?


----------



## kuep (26 Mars 2009)

Fermer son Q.

Slumdog, Into the Wild ou Gran Torino ? (...)


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Mars 2009)

Gran Torino :love::love::love::love::love::love::love:

J'ai vu slumdog, mais toujours pas into the wild.... bientôt 

Café ou thé ?


----------



## LilyChan (27 Mars 2009)

Thé à ce moment même :love:

(D'ailleurs assez d'accord avec Pharmacos Gran Torino est top, sacré leçon de vie!)


Tu voulais faire quoi quand tu étais petit, et as-tu finalement accompli ta destinée?


----------



## iShin (27 Mars 2009)

Pilote de course.
J'ai réussi la moitié... l_es courses _

Y'a pas d'âge pour réaliser son rêve de gosse, si ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

Ça dépend quel rêve est-ce si par exemple tu rêves de devenir basketteur et que tu as 35 ans c'est fichu.

Pourquoi toujours vouloir réaliser nos rêves, les rêves sont là pour nous faire rêver bordel de dieu ?


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Mars 2009)

J'ai toujours rêvé d'être pharmacien ingénieur 
Dans 3-4 mois c'est dans la poche 

Alors hein ho 





Combien de temps il faut pour tout faire dans une vie ? (question piège )


----------



## estcethomas (27 Mars 2009)

on n'a jamais assez de temps puisqu'il y a en permanence de nouvelle chose qui se créent!

tu penses qu'un jour on vivra dans une société comme dans 1984?


----------



## aCLR (28 Mars 2009)

Par certains aspects, nous y sommes déjà. Et si nous continuons à manger, respirer des polluants toujours plus nocifs, la stérilité nous guette. Ainsi l'administration pourra contrôler les naissances. Mais bon ne rêvons pas trop quant à la liberté sexuelle, les religions guettent&#8230;


La vraie question est :
Comment ne pas mettre en place une société pareille ?


----------



## Alex666 (28 Mars 2009)

en gagnant du temps ou en te suicidant

pourquoi les DJ existent ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Mars 2009)

pour que tu aies une excuse de te défoncer! "p'tain la zic est vraiment à chier! un p'tit rail?"

tu fais quelque chose ce soir?


----------



## DeepDark (28 Mars 2009)

Oui, début de soirée organisé...

... pas la suite, comme d'hab' 



Du nouveau sous le soleil?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2009)

Non la pluie

Tu crois que tu vas bien ?


----------



## DeepDark (28 Mars 2009)

J'en suis même sûr.

Maintenant, espérons que ça va durer.
En tout cas 'y bosse 


Ça t'arrive de t'ennuyer?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

Oui assez souvent, ce que je fais pour éviter cet ennui c'est de quitter ma maison et de me balader dans la campagne.

Toi comment tu chasses ton ennui ?


----------



## Alex666 (29 Mars 2009)

je ne fait rien de spécial un dimanche c'est tj passionnant voyons 

Jenson button va t'il gagner le championnat de F1 ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

Oui

Tu crois à la vie après la mort ?


----------



## Alex666 (29 Mars 2009)

non

mais la mort apres la vie oui

un chat possède t'il vraiment 9 vies ?


----------



## 217ae1 (29 Mars 2009)

non, c'est parce que quand un chat tombe de très haut, il atterit sur ces pattes.

quelle marque d'écran ?


----------



## Alex666 (29 Mars 2009)

je n'en sais rien, et puis citer des marques sur un forum...

ça te dit pas un dimanche à auchan ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

Non le dimanche c'est le plaisir et Auchan c'est pas un plaisir.

Tu vas où faire tes courses petits commerces ou grands groupes ?


----------



## Alex666 (29 Mars 2009)

sur internet

d'où vient le vent ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

On ne peut pas dire que le vent vient d'un endroit en particulier. Pour peu que certaines circonstances soient réunies, un vent peut apparaître n'importe où. La meilleure preuve, c'est le 'ventus interieurus' plus communément appelé 'courant d'air'. Il suffit d'ouvrir la fenêtre dans une maison pour qu'il fasse son entrée, fasse claquer les portes, fasse voler les papiers. Et tout ça parce que l'air qui est dans la maison n'est pas à la même température que l'air qui est dehors. 
Le problème est que, dans la nature, il n'y a personne pour ouvrir la fenêtre, et puis d'abord il n'y a pas de fenêtre. 

Suivant les endroits, le moment de la journée et l'ensoleillement, l'air ambiant n'est pas partout chauffé de la même façon. Il y a donc des zones d'air chaud et des zones d'air froid qui se retrouvent les unes à coté des autres. Le jeu commence au moment où l'air chaud et l'air froid vont se faire la course.

Ça te va comme réponse ?


----------



## Alex666 (29 Mars 2009)

oui très bien 

pourquoi la terre tourne?


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Mars 2009)

La terre ne tourne pas. La terre est plate et le soleil tourne autour 

Bon sang mais t'as jamais été à l'école ou quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

Moi si mais pas lui 

Suis-je mauvaise langue ?


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Mars 2009)

Non. C'est évident qu'alex666 n'a pas été à l'école. 

Sommes nous médisant ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

Nous sommes séduisant

Alain Delon tu le préfères à quelle époque ?


----------



## teo (29 Mars 2009)

Epoque _La piscine_ de Jacques Deray. Comme Bardot, il a mal vieilli le coco 


Tu as aimé _Il était une fois dans l'Ouest_ ?
Faudrait que je le revoie, j'ai une fringale de grands espaces en ce moment&#8230; _The Bosshoss_ dans les oreilles&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

J'ai pas vu ce film malheureusement

Les grands espaces tu aimes alors regarde Into The Wild non ?


----------



## teo (29 Mars 2009)

Déjà vu. Mais pas vraiment le même genre ^^




Es-tu claustrophobe ? (ascenseur, spéléo, cave etc.)


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2009)

J'adorerai installer un ascenseur à la maison pour accéder à la pièce des archives.
J'aime pénétrer dans les entrailles de la terre et ressortir couvert de boue.
Une cave est pour moi un lieu magique duquel jaillit parfois des trésors de vie.

Alors non, je ne suis pas claustrophobe.



Mais peut-être es-tu acrophobe (peur du vide) ?


----------



## iShin (29 Mars 2009)

C'est vrai que je suis pas rassuré en haut d'un escabeau...
Pour me guérir je vais tenter le saut à l'élastique, t'as déjà testé ?


----------



## DeepDark (29 Mars 2009)

Non, mais dès que j'en ai l'occasion, je le fais sans hésiter 


Et le saut en parachute?


----------



## iShin (29 Mars 2009)

Après le saut à l'élastique et ça dépend de qui plie le parachute... 

T'as déjà fait un stage de pilotage ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

Non jamais

Tu as déjà fait du parapente ?


----------



## teo (29 Mars 2009)

Non, mais j'en rêve.


Tu as déjà fait de la trotinette ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

Oui j'en ai une superbe et j'allais au skatepark dans le passé

Ta plus grosse blessure ?


----------



## DeepDark (29 Mars 2009)

Mon coude.
Vélo.
En descente.
Un caillou.
(une seul hein sinon c'est pas marrant)
Pour ma roue avant.
Je vous laisse imaginer la suite...
(mais je m'en tire bien)

Et toi?
En pire?


----------



## kuep (29 Mars 2009)

Ma naissance.
Un mur.
Ma tête.
Je vous laisse constater la suite.
Non je déconne on voit rien.
Si ?
Non.



Ton plus vieux souvenir ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

Une cour d'école maternelle je courais avec un copain, c'est tout je devais avoir 4 ans.

As-tu la mémoire qui flanche ?


----------



## kuep (29 Mars 2009)

Je sais plus 

Les rouquins ont une odeur particulière ?


----------



## Alex666 (29 Mars 2009)

je n'ai jamais vraiment remarqué mais une croyance populaire dit qu'ils puent...

crois-tu à ce genre de rumeurs?


----------



## 217ae1 (29 Mars 2009)

non, et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

Non je n'y croie pas

Tu joues à quoi en ce moment ?


----------



## Alex666 (29 Mars 2009)

je joue a boire selon l'heure et selon ce qu'il y a ds mon bar

par ex: 20h06 l'heure du pastis (comme 20H10 si tu veux) 

tu as soif?


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2009)

Ouep.


Qu'est-ce que tu proposes pour 20h16 ?


----------



## Alex666 (29 Mars 2009)

ben une 16...

tu t'es vu qd tu as bu?


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2009)

Oui malheureusement&#8230;

Un soir de fiesta, j'ai confié ma caméra à un conducteur (un type qui ne boit pas pour ramener les copains ) qui s'est empressé de me filmer. Le résultat était catastrophique. Depuis je bois (jusqu'à raconter des c*nneries plus grosses que moi) moins souvent, pour ne pas dire que très rarement&#8230; 

C'est beaucoup plus efficace que leurs campagnes de pub à la noix. :rateau:


Aimes-tu te voir en images ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

Non car je me trouve trop maigre







Qu'est-ce que la maigreur te fais exprimer ?


----------



## aCLR (30 Mars 2009)

De l'empathie&#8230;



As-tu du mal à te remettre de ce changement d'heure ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

Non au contraire j'apprécie, je me suis vite mis au rythme et ce soleil 

Pourquoi les journées nont-elles que 24H ? Tu n'as pas parfois l'impression de ne pas avoir assez de temps ?


----------



## teo (30 Mars 2009)

Oh, voui, parfois. Mais attend d'avoir quelques années de plus, tu verras, ça s'accélère  Mais c'est pas dramatique. C'est juste la vie.


Est-ce qu'il est important pour toi d'avoir une descendance ? de transmettre tes gênes ou ton nom ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

Non en tous les cas pas pour le moment, je suis jeune on verra dans quelques années 

Tu as des enfants ?


----------



## teo (30 Mars 2009)

Non. Chemin difficile que de vouloir faire un bébé tout seul.


Aimes-tu ton prénom ?


----------



## DeepDark (30 Mars 2009)

Oui, j'ai pas à me plaindre 

Et ton nom de famille, pas trop difficile à porter?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

Non c'est un classique

Tu as déjà eu un jour où tout allait de travers ?


----------



## teo (30 Mars 2009)

UN jour ? Pas qu'un.

Tu as déjà eu une semaine où tout allait bien ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

Oui la semaine dernière .

On mangeait vraiment des chats à la place du lapin ?


----------



## aCLR (30 Mars 2009)

Oh tu sais en temps de guerre tout est bon&#8230;
Côté légumes tu feras pas manger un topinambour à un rescapé de cette époque et pourtant. Ça pousse comme du chiendent et cela a un goût de c&#339;ur d'artichaut.


Aimes-tu regarder au travers d'un kaléidoscope ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

Oui mais j'en ai plus

Tu as déjà bu du Méca Cola ?


----------



## estcethomas (30 Mars 2009)

non jamais

je supposes que c'est plein de sucre?:rateau:


----------



## imacg5mortel (30 Mars 2009)

Tout comme le Coca.

Tu as déjà utilisé iTunes 4 ?


----------



## estcethomas (30 Mars 2009)

non jamais!


tu as déjà joué au hand?


----------



## imacg5mortel (30 Mars 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> non jamais!
> 
> 
> tu as déjà joué au hand?



Plusieurs fois! 

Tu as essayé la béta Safari 4?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

Oui et j'y joue encore parfois

Tu prononces le mot handball de la bonne façon ?


----------



## estcethomas (30 Mars 2009)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Plusieurs fois!
> 
> Tu as essayé la béta Safari 4?



oui je suis dessus en ce moment même!



C0rentin a dit:


> Oui et j'y joue encore parfois
> 
> Tu prononces le mot handball de la bonne façon ?



oui je le prononce bien bAAAAll et pas bOOOOll

tu te fais souvent griller?


----------



## 217ae1 (30 Mars 2009)

très souvent !

et toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (30 Mars 2009)

ça m'arrive oui!

tu cherches pas une petite basse par hasard?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

Non une grande haute 

Ton atout numéro 1 c'est lequel et comment tu l'utilises ?


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2009)

Ca dépend de la catégorie on parle. Je dirais ma langue. Je préfère pas développer ici 



Combien de membres des forums macgeneration as-tu rencontré personnellement ?


----------



## iShin (31 Mars 2009)

Une seule :love:

Et toi ?


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2009)

pfiou&#8230; incapable de dire. Entre les AE, les AES au Lou Pascalou, les Roberto Party's dans le Sud, les week-end sudistes off, les week-end strasbourgeois, les week-end bretons ou suisses, ça en fait un sacré paquet  Plus les habitués qui squattent  :love:


Tes 20/30/40/50/6070/90&#8230; ans (au plus près, dans le futur&#8230, tu les envisages comment ?


----------



## aCLR (31 Mars 2009)

Après avoir passé mes 20/30 ans au bar, à tirer des plans sur la comète.
Je passe mes 30/40 ans à construire la dite comète afin de que mes 40/&#8230; ans soient réservés à la production. 


Si tu devais refaire une pièce de ton appart, quel style adopterais-tu ?


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2009)

J'ai pas vraiment de style, entre basique ikea et causeuse restauration d'origine. J'aime ce no-style, entre zen et classique. Surtout mettre des beaux rideaux rayés et changer du blanc zen à un mélange blanc/gris/rouge et convaincre les gens qu'il faut pour arriver à faire ouvrir une fenêtre au sud-ouest. Mais faut pas rêver 

Et si tu devais doubler la surface d'une pièce de ton logement, ce serait laquelle ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

Mon salon !

Tu te fais à l'heure d'été ?


----------



## estcethomas (31 Mars 2009)

ça va oui!

tu collectionnes quelques chose?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

Non

Es-tu philanthrope ?


----------



## estcethomas (31 Mars 2009)

je pense oui!

tu joues aux jeux vidéos?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

Tous les jours mais pas beaucoup d'heures

Tu fais quoi quand le jeu de la vie est fini ?


----------



## 217ae1 (31 Mars 2009)

je joue au jeu de la mort. :rateau:

c'est possible ?


----------



## estcethomas (31 Mars 2009)

je sais pas!

il y a quoi après ma mort?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

L'oubli

Tu souhaites qu'on t'oublie vite ?


----------



## 217ae1 (31 Mars 2009)

non.

et toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (31 Mars 2009)

non plus!

tu as déjà fait une déprime?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

Tu lis les posts du comptoir ?


----------



## estcethomas (31 Mars 2009)

ça m'arrive...(pourquoi?)

ton alcool préféré?


----------



## DeepDark (31 Mars 2009)

:love:


Je suis pas original hein?
(mais c'est tellement bon)


----------



## CouleurSud (31 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> L'oubli
> 
> Tu souhaites qu'on t'oublie vite ?



Oui

J'aurais préféré ne pas laisser de traces

Laisser les choses parler de rien, de cet être improbable qui aurait pu être comme ne pas être

Et toi, jusqu'à quand ?


----------



## estcethomas (31 Mars 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> :love:
> 
> 
> Je suis pas original hein?
> (mais c'est tellement bon)



en effet pas très originale mais compréhensible!

ton cocktail préféré?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Oui
> 
> J'aurais préféré ne pas laisser de traces
> 
> ...



Jusqu'à ce que cela ne fasse plus de peine à mes proches

Ton plus gros doute sur toi ?


----------



## DeepDark (31 Mars 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> en effet pas très originale mais compréhensible!
> 
> ton cocktail préféré?


Whisky-coca.
(enfin cocktail...)


On continue de se croiser?


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Mars 2009)

Non je t'ai jamais vu.

Quelqu'un vient boire un verre ce soir ?


----------



## estcethomas (31 Mars 2009)

ok! 

t'habites où?


----------



## 217ae1 (31 Mars 2009)

dans le rayon de ma airport éxtrême. :rateau:

et toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (31 Mars 2009)

à Paris!

mais c'est où par ci par là? parce que pour aller prendre un verre si je sais pas où c'est...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

En Belgique pour les meilleures bières 

Tu as déjà été en Belgique ? Si oui où et as-tu aimé ?


----------



## kuep (31 Mars 2009)

J'y suis passé dans ma jeunesse, je me rappelle surtout du temps gris et des madames dans les vitrines  

Tu as déjà payé ou paierais pour avoir des relations sexuelles ou tu penses être au dessus de tout ca ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

Pas besoin de ça

Et toi tu l'as déjà fait ?


----------



## estcethomas (31 Mars 2009)

non jamais!


de quoi as tu honte?


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Mars 2009)

J'ai pas honte de boire de la bière belge tous les jours !
(j'ai trouvé la cave à bière à pau... je suis sauvé)

Quelle est ta bière belge préférée ?


----------



## estcethomas (31 Mars 2009)

c'est pas une réponse ça!

grimbergen!


brune ou blonde?


----------



## Alex666 (31 Mars 2009)

quelles soient brunes blondes ou rousses... ce que je préfère chez elles...

c'est la mousse !

tu aimerais passer à la star ac, nouvelle star etc etc ? enfin si tu étais chanteur hein


----------



## estcethomas (31 Mars 2009)

non! je trouve ça super nul! si le mec il a du talent et des tripes il finira par percer, mais passer par la star ac et cie ça forme pas des "stars"!

tu utilises une messagerie instantanée?


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Mars 2009)

msn / aim / gmail tchat / irc


Coupes tu des fois les messageries instantanées ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

Tous les jours je n'utilise pas trop ce mode de discussion

Tu as des tics ?


----------



## globox3 (1 Avril 2009)

pas de tics juste des TOC 

Mais sais-tu pourquoi kisbizz ne poste plus?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

Elle poste toujours, son dernier message date du 28 mars

Tu aimes les jeux de chants (style Singstar) ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Avril 2009)

les jeux de guitare type guitare hero oui! sinon non!


tu as un bac?


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Avril 2009)

Oui. Très beau. Tout enluminé. Avec des couleurs recherchées et profondes et une mention de premier choix qui fait la fierté de mes amis, de mes proches, et de mes alliés

Es-tu sensible à l'éclatante beauté d'un diplôme ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

Non.

Par où t'es rentré, on t'a pas vu sortir ?


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Avril 2009)

La porte

Tu veux pas sortir toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

Pas tout de suite je viens d'arriver .

Tu y crois aux théories du complot ?


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Avril 2009)

Ouais jack bauer il se fait souvent avoir quand même !

T'as bien bossé aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

Comme un dingue, enfin j'ai couru partout.

Quel film de De Funès tu préfères ?


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Avril 2009)

Pas de préférences je les aime tous !
Je suis fan !
J'adore ses mimiques, sa démarche, ses mjskfjsqkdfjsdklfjkdf pttziziizojifjqsdf



T'as aimé hibernatus ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Avril 2009)

pas vue!

tu achètes beaucoup sur internet?


----------



## Alex666 (1 Avril 2009)

ça m arrive bien sur

et toi quel a été ton dernier achat ?


----------



## DeepDark (1 Avril 2009)

Fredo Viola 


Ton prochain gros investissement?


----------



## Alex666 (1 Avril 2009)

un restaurant

ta pigé la nuance ?


----------



## Tekta (2 Avril 2009)

Flagrante!

Tu crois pas qu'on pourrais faire un jeu aussi où on met des morceaux très court de musique ou de son ou même une réplique de Film et faut retrouver ce que c'est sur le forum?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Ça peut se faire une sorte de blind test

Qui c'est qui s'y colle ?


----------



## aCLR (2 Avril 2009)

Je sais pas mais ça va pas être de la tarte pour faire les questions&#8230;



As-tu déjà pensé à devenir végétarien ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Oui j'ai pratiqué pendant 3 mois mais j'ai arrêté parce que j'avais peur des carences possibles

Et végéta*lien* ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Végétalien, non - sûrement pas - et les rares que j'ai croisé était tous des squelettes hautains, incurables donneurs de leçons et méprisant le monde - pouah !
Y en a sûrement des sympas, remarque, mais ils se cachent on dirait...

Tu en as une autre image ?


----------



## jugnin (2 Avril 2009)

Ouais, l'image de ceux que j'ai savatés pour leur montrer qu'on est quand même vachement plus vigoureux en mangeant des b&#339;ufs, ou même des &#339;ufs. 



Et toi, tu as quelque chose contre moi ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Non.
Pourquoi ?
Aurais-tu reçu des menaces ?


----------



## teo (2 Avril 2009)

Pas récemment et pas ici 



Qui pour une bière tranquille en terrasse ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Ce soir, peut pas, j'ai Métallica.

Plutôt petits concerts avec trois pelés devant un groupe que personne connaît ou gros show à Bercy avec lights, danseurs et pyrotechnie ?


----------



## teo (2 Avril 2009)

Ben ça sera Röyksopp mercredi prochain au Trabendo plutôt que Depeche Mode en juin au Stade de France 


Concert, en groupe ou en solitaire ?
(@ ponk: passke j'en connais des ki y vont aussi ce soir)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

De manière globale, je suis plutôt un solitaire - alors ce soir, j'y vais seul, comme souvent.
J'y croiserais peut-être bassou, ceci dit.

Est-ce que tu trouves ça triste ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2009)

Non. On est jamais mieux servi que par soi-même, il paraît. 

Que penses-tu de la phrase : "Un tiens vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras" ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Je n'aime pas trop les maximes et les dictons.
Je suppose que ça dépend un et deux quoi.

Plateau télé ou à table ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2009)

L'un ou l'autre ça dépend des circonstances.

Aimes-tu te promener sous la pluie sans parapluie ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Non car après mes cheveux sont tous mouillés

Quelles températures par chez toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Non car après mes cheveux sont tous mouillés
> 
> Quelles températures par chez toi ?



dehors je dirai 20°!


c'est quoi le programme ce soir?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Glande devant la télé 

Tu te souviens de ta première fois ?


----------



## DeepDark (2 Avril 2009)

Oui, ça ne s'oublie pas, une première fois 


Y'avait pas un fil à ce propos?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Avril 2009)

je sais pas!

c'était à quel age?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

À 16 ans

Les poils de nez ont-ils une odeur ?


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Avril 2009)

Jamais senti.

Le dernier album d'indochine, t'aimes ?


----------



## aCLR (2 Avril 2009)

Je ne savais pas qu'ils continuaient à chanter ceux-là&#8230;



La douche pour toi, c'est plutôt le soir et/ou le matin ?


----------



## iNannoussa (2 Avril 2009)

Non, j'aime pas Indochine

Le dernier album de DM t'aimes?


----------



## Alex666 (2 Avril 2009)

iNannoussa tu t fais grillé donc je répond à mon pote aCLR  même si t'a raison pour Indochine ca  a tj été un groupe de daube

la douche c'est quand elle veut, le soir, le matin, nafout', pourvu que je la prenne avec elle (la douche ?)

c'était quand ta dernière nuit de folie ? (héhéhé)


----------



## estcethomas (2 Avril 2009)

c'était hier!

c'est bientôt les vacances?


----------



## Alex666 (2 Avril 2009)

non moi mon job c'est les vacances 

sérieusement tu ressens les effets de la crise dans ton boulot ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Avril 2009)

je suis au lycée...


tu serais capable de m'expliquer la crise? Si oui je t'écoutes, si non je te conseil un bouquin dont j'ai pommé le nom...


----------



## stefdefrejus (2 Avril 2009)

Grillé ...

La crise c'est parce que certains plus avides que d'autres ont trop tiré sur la corde et ont pourri la vie de millions de personnes.

Tu te souviens de tes rêves le matin au réveil ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (2 Avril 2009)

Fréquemment oui 
Tu aimerais visiter le Japon?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Avril 2009)

déjà fait! c'était super!!!


le pays de tes rêves?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Aucune idée mais un endroit que j'aimerai visiter c'est New York

Tu tapes les balises manuellement ou tu utilises les boutons ?


----------



## globox3 (3 Avril 2009)

je ne gratte plus mes boutons ni ne manualise ma balise depuis quelques années maintenant


:rose: était-ce bien la question ?


----------



## teo (3 Avril 2009)

Non ! je ne crois pas 



Faire le ménage chez toi, c'est aléatoire, régulier, rare, par période, à fond tout le temps (si autre, décris) ?


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Avril 2009)

Là, c'est dans une période aléatoirement régulière.

Dis moi, le suivant, est-ce que tu sais qui a fait sur la tête de la taupe ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Ça doit être moi avec mes problèmes gastrique

Elle m'en veut pas la taupe ?


----------



## teo (3 Avril 2009)

Aucune idée: de quoi ki parlent les cocos ?


Encore des trucs des forums que je ne suis pas, pas vrai ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Sûrement moi non plus je ne comprends pas

Tu triches quand tu joues ?


----------



## teo (3 Avril 2009)

Non. Sinon, quel intérêt ? Mais je ne suis pas joueur.




Ton dernier spectacle ou concert etc. vu en vrai (no dvd, etc.) ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Dimanche passé, un spectacle fait par des amateurs

Tu pratiques une religion ? Si oui laquelle ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Avril 2009)

non aucune!!!


la religion n'a-t-elle qu'une fonction de cohésion sociale?


----------



## ari51 (3 Avril 2009)

Bien sûr que non parce que maintenant les religions sont très mal vu.

Et toi qu'en pense tu ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Avril 2009)

moi je viens de me taper quatre heures de dissert' dessus donc je ne vais pas te réécrire toute mes 8 pages!

et sinon ta journée?


----------



## teo (3 Avril 2009)

Courses, ménage et décoration intérieure  



Et toi ce ouikende ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

La fête 

Si les papillons de nuit sont attirés par la lumière la nuit, pourquoi ne vivent t'ils pas simplement le jour ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (3 Avril 2009)

ça serait "too much" pour eux...

Tu as essayé Dropbox?


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Avril 2009)

Nan (_Dropbox_ est un nouveau service qui permet de stocker en ligne, de synchroniser et de partager vos fichiers instantanément.) et puis franchement .....

qui es tu


----------



## estcethomas (3 Avril 2009)

je ne sais pas ce que je suis mais je pense donc je suis, cette phrase est vrai à chaque que je la dit ou que la conçoit en mon esprit!

De?


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2009)

Trois&#8230;


Pourquoi ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Avril 2009)

comme ça!


tu connais levelcrou?


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2009)

Non ! Juste le Velcro&#8482;



C'est quoi ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Avril 2009)

ça!


pas mal hein?


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2009)

Je l'ai googlelisé avant de te répondre. Pas eu le courage de mettre en route une vidéo&#8230;


Pourrais-tu me faire le pitch de l'une d'elles ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

Des jeunes qui utilisent internet pour être célèbre ? :sleep:

Qui a inventé le langage SMS ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Avril 2009)

Marcel Duchamp avec son célèbre tableau








Es-ce que ta cb va fumer ce samedi ?


----------



## Romuald (4 Avril 2009)

Certainement pas

Tu ne sais donc pas que c'est théoriquement la 'journée sans achat' ?

(joli le coup de Duchamp)
pptb


----------



## aCLR (4 Avril 2009)

C'est aujourd'hui !? Savais pas :rose: Mais le frigo est vide, les chats n'ont plus de croquettes et il faut que je file chez un fournisseur de matériel, alors c'est râpé pour moi&#8230;


Vas-tu participer à cette journée sans achat ?


----------



## Romuald (4 Avril 2009)

Par défaut, oui, parce que Carrouf le samedi, très peu pour moi, et de toutes façons le frigo est plein 


Les mails que j'ai reçus prétendent que grâce à ça les italiens ont fait baisser le prix des pâtes. Crois-tu que ce genre d'action, à supposer que beaucoup de gens y participent ce dont je doute fort, ait une quelconque efficacité en France ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Avril 2009)

Si en italie, c'est le prix des pâtes qui baisse ; en france se devrait être le prix de la baguette et du pinard. Mais comme les artisans boulanger (et les autres d'ailleurs) ont vu leurs charges augmenter au 1er janvier, le gouvernement ne pourra pas faire grand chose pour notre pouvoir d'achat. Quoi que, il pourrait nous inonder de jeux de hasard&#8230;




Es-tu un gratteur et/ou un joueur de jeux d'argent ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

Non pas du tout

Devrais-je ?


----------



## 217ae1 (4 Avril 2009)

non,

combien as-tu eu de souris ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

3 je crois

Tu te sers aussi bien du mulot que Chirac ?


----------



## Tekta (4 Avril 2009)

Aucune idée 
Cet article peut répondre à ta question : Chirac et le mulot

Si je te dis : "Clap" tu penses à quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

Fin de tournage

As-tu déjà assisté à un tournage ?


----------



## Tekta (4 Avril 2009)

Ouaip vite fait, dans ma rue 

Et toi?


----------



## 217ae1 (4 Avril 2009)

jamais.

pourquoi l'herbe pousse ? la couper donne beaucoup de travail.


----------



## aCLR (4 Avril 2009)

Pour permettre aux vaches de manger autre chose que des farines animales&#8230;



Pourquoi ne coulerais-tu pas une dalle de béton ?


----------



## 217ae1 (4 Avril 2009)

parce que j'ai pas envie.

je peux faire un bureau en béton pour mon mac ?


----------



## iShin (4 Avril 2009)

Ouai mais tu t'es trompé de fil 

Pourquoi tout le monde fait dans le BTP ce soir ?


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Avril 2009)

Parce que c'est un secteur qui monte

Je vais en boîte ou pas ?


----------



## iShin (4 Avril 2009)

Bah ouai, faut bien vendre tes pilules 

Tu as déjà acheté des trucs pas clair à Pharmacos ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Avril 2009)

Bien sûr. Suffit de cliquer sur son lien et de se laisser aller dans la liste des produits&#8230;  



As-tu déjà acheté des chocolats de pâques alors que c'est dans une semaine ?




&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
aparté



217ae1 a dit:


> je peux faire un bureau en béton pour mon mac ?



Pour un plateau c'est tout à fait possible en utilisant un moule lisse (pour avoir un effet de surface glacé) et d'alléger le mortier avec des billes de plastique (faut pouvoir le déplacer pour faire le ménage) sans oublier une armature acier à recouvrir de 2,5 fois le diamètre du fil.


----------



## Craquounette (4 Avril 2009)

Le p'tit lapin blanc est ma p'tite faiblesse.
Acheté et mangé :rose:

Quel est le dernier livre qui t'ait plus ?


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Avril 2009)

Le but (de Monsieur Goldratt)

Dernier film vu au ciné ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

Milk

Considérant qu'un chat retombe toujours sur ses pattes et qu'une tartine arrive toujours le côté beurré par terre, que se passe-t-il si j'attache une tartine beurrée sur le dos de mon chat avant de le pousser dans le vide ?


----------



## Romuald (5 Avril 2009)

Rien : Le chat bouffe la tartine et retombe sur ses pattes 

Blague à part, sais tu que tu n'as fait que reformuler un des paradoxes de Zénon : que se passe-t-il lorsqu'une force incommensurable est appliquée à un objet intangible ?


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Avril 2009)

Ben la force incommensurable bouffe l'objet tangible et tombe par terre ? :mouais::mouais::mouais:

Mouais vite fait le Zénon quand même 

Quelqu'un est chaud pour un jogging ?


----------



## 217ae1 (5 Avril 2009)

oui, je pars dans 10 minutes.

tu vas aussi ?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Avril 2009)

pas le dimanche... je sais je suis bizarre je court le lundi, le mardi, le mercredi et le vendredi mais pas le dimanche! ça évite de se taper tout les coureur du dimanche! surtout quand le soleil revient!


Petit dej'?


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2009)

Déjeuner dominical.



Rôti ou poulet ?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Avril 2009)

pour moi c'est juste un petit pain au chocolat et ensuite je me pose devant la télé histoire de cuver!


Tu vas rester chez toi aujourd'hui?


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2009)

Oui, j'ai un boulot à finir&#8230;



À combien de kilomètres de chez toi se trouve la mer ?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Avril 2009)

je dirai plus ou moins 300!


Ton portable?


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2009)

Ni laptop ni gsm :style:


Plutôt bling-bling ou tsoin-tsoin (©patochman) ?


----------



## juju1403 (5 Avril 2009)

Ton portable?[/QUOTE]

un vieu nokia tout pourri (que j'ai eu avec mon home cinema à un euro sur rue du commerce. home cinema super car il y a un dock ipod !) un jour un Iphone je possèderais

Beatles ou Rolling Stones ?

ah je me suis fait griller ! mais ma question reste la même
beatles ou rolling stones ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

Beatles

Sachant que l'inspecteur Derrick est mort, qui va enquêter sur son assassinat ?


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2009)

assassiné me dis-tu&#8230; :affraid:



James Gandolfini doit-être dans le coup ?


----------



## juju1403 (5 Avril 2009)

non c'est un coup de son assistant Harry klein. James n'a rien à voir la dedans

quand vais-je gagner au loto ? (si vous aviez les numéros aussi ça m'arrangerait, et la date ou il faut jouer)


----------



## estcethomas (5 Avril 2009)

quand tu auras l bonne combinaison!


Une idée pour l'anniv' de ma copine?


----------



## Romuald (5 Avril 2009)

Le 13 Avril 2142. numéros 1 2 3 5 6, complémentaire le 7. autant dire que vous allez être plusieurs.

Sauras-tu tenir jusque la ?

(edit : grillé. merci de répondre à la question précédente, à laquelle je dirai '_un mitigeur thermostatique'_)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

Des fleurs.

Vivre vieux ou mieux ?


----------



## Romuald (5 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sûrement j'aurai 54 ans .
> 
> Vivre vieux ou mieux ?


Vivre vieux ET mieux

Tu sais compter ? (2142)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

:rateau: J'avais vu 2042, vieux avant l'âge 

Mais que faisait Dieu avant la Création ?


----------



## Romuald (5 Avril 2009)

(_J'avais vu 2042_ Acte manqué cinéphilique)
Pour parodier Hughes Aufray, 'le bon Dieu s'emmerdait dans son atelier'
Alors il a créé ce bas monde.
Il aurait mieux fait de s'abstenir et de nous donner l'eternité paradisiaque tout de suite, tu ne crois pas ?


----------



## 217ae1 (5 Avril 2009)

il aurait du plutôt nous mettre a coté de stevejobs dans une planète entièrement mac. 

juste?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Avril 2009)

peut etre...

le plus gros reproche que tu peux faire a apple?


----------



## elKBron (5 Avril 2009)

de parfois nous prendre des pommes.

jus de pommes ou de chaussettes ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

De pommes avec un goût de chaussette

Chaussettes longues ou basses ?


----------



## 217ae1 (5 Avril 2009)

basses.

et toi ?


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2009)

made in france


As-tu un(des) animal(aux) domestique(s) ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

3 chats

Tu aimes les chattes ?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Avril 2009)

un écureuil de corée!

Et toi?


----------



## 217ae1 (5 Avril 2009)

pas d'animal.

quand quelqu'un est grillé, faut répondre a qui ?


----------



## teo (5 Avril 2009)

Comme tu veux* 

_* en prévisualisant ta réponse, tu vois si tu es toujours à la bonne question: les posts suivants sont mis à jour en dessous et tu limites le grillage en direct _




La couleur de tes yeux ?


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2009)

À qui tu veux, tu peux même allez chercher une question dix pages en arrière et y répondre si ça te chante, du moment que tu poses une nouvelle question. Et même que si t'as pas d'idée et bah tu pioche une question dans les pages précédentes en enlevant les balises quote, on y verra que du feu&#8230; 


Quelle température pour demain ?




Edit : tu vois là je me suis fais grillé par l'homme masqué. Et bah je vais même pas répondre à sa question. S'il veut connaître la couleur de mes yeux, il a qu'à aller faire un tour dans autoportrait, trouveras bien une image de moi où mes yeux sont visibles.  bleu/vert/gris


----------



## 217ae1 (5 Avril 2009)

11250583258562558565 degrés !   

c'est juste ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

peut-être. Celcius ou centigrade ?


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2009)

ironique, sarcastique, décalé, limite hors-sujet&#8230;


Et toi ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Avril 2009)

Autant que faire se peut 

Quelle a été ta première pensée au réveil ce matin ?


----------



## DeepDark (5 Avril 2009)

"Bordel, couché 4 heures, pourquoi j'arrive pas à me rendormir?" (il était 11 heures)

Et ensuite (après m'être retourné) : "Mon Dieu qu'elle est belle".



Et ce soir, tu t'endormira avec quelles pensées?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Avec du stress

Journal papier ou en pdf ?


----------



## 217ae1 (6 Avril 2009)

journal en HTML, je crois. (macGé)

et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

En ligne

Adam avait-il un nombril ?


----------



## 217ae1 (6 Avril 2009)

certainement.

mais c'est qui Adam ?


----------



## Lamégère (6 Avril 2009)

C'est pas celui qui avait fait la BO de Robin des bois?

Je vous ai manqué?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (6 Avril 2009)

Plutôt.

A table ?


----------



## Lamégère (6 Avril 2009)

Ben non devant l'écran... 
En vérité j'ai déjà mangé...

Comment peut on faire pour faire une sieste au bureau sans se faire griller?


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2009)

Il suffit de demander à son boss de mettre en place le quart d'heure sieste avec comme argument l'amélioration de la productivité de l'équipe l'après-midi 


Combien de café depuis ce matin ?


----------



## Lamégère (6 Avril 2009)

J'ai arrêté de compter à 7

Mais combien de café cet après midi?


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2009)

Un vers 16h00&#8230;


Après le dîner, tu es plutôt déca ou tisane ?


----------



## teo (6 Avril 2009)

_Toasted _
Café caféiné .



Thé noir ou thé parfumé ?


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> J'ai arrêté de compter à 7
> 
> Mais combien de café cet après midi?


 
J'ai bu une VB et une XXXX tout de suite


----------



## Lamégère (6 Avril 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhh pas du thé!! J'aime pas ça!

Et toi?


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2009)

Noir, le thé&#8230;


Les arômes du thé parfumé sont-ils naturels ?


----------



## Lamégère (6 Avril 2009)

A mon avis ça dépend de la qualité du thé, j'dis ça mais j'y connais rien...

Sinon si tu bois ni café ni thé, tu marches à quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Aux vitamines !

Tu as déjà fait de l'orpaillage ?


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Avril 2009)

Non

T'as déjà eu un lingot d'or ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Non malheureusement 

Tu as pris l'Apple Care ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Non.

Tu penses être un bon père / une bonne mère ?
(où l'être quand tu le seras)





EDIT : 'tain comment que je l'ai grillé le jeune drogué !!!


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Avril 2009)

Non pas encore, je le prends vers la fin de la première année 

Tu manges quoi ce soir ? spaghetti carbo ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Avril 2009)

je n'en ai aucune idée on verra bien!

C'est toi qui fais la cuisine?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Pas ce soir.
Demain.
Et vendredi - les soirs où je récupère les mômes.




Couple fusionnel ou pas ?


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Avril 2009)

Célibataire 


Chien ou chat ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Ni l'un ni l'autre - je suis un être humain.



Tu penses mourir seul ?
(je veux dire, sans que personne n'en ait rien à battre)


----------



## estcethomas (6 Avril 2009)

chien!


voiture ou velo?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Marche à pied.
Un peu de vélo.
Transports en commun.
Voiture si vraiment pas le choix.



Mais tu penses mourir seul ?


----------



## pierre22 (6 Avril 2009)

Tex Avery
http://www.google.fr/search?q=Tex+A...&rls=org.mozilla:fr:official&client=firefox-a

L'emission tv préférée de ton enfance?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Question :


PonkHead a dit:


> Mais tu penses mourir seul ?


 
Réponse :


pierre22 a dit:


> Tex Avery


 
L'un de nous deux a loupé un truc.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2009)

On meurt seul de toute façon. 

Tartines, croissants ou autre ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Céréales et fruits secs - kiwi quand j'en ai ou clémentine.
Jus d'orange.
Thé noir.



T'as des obsession par rapport à ton corps ou ranafout ?


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ni l'un ni l'autre - je suis un être humain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et comment veux tu mourir autrement que seul ?

Comme un chien


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2009)

Aucune.


Chien, chat ou les deux ?


PS : CouleurSud, il faut poser une question


----------



## estcethomas (6 Avril 2009)

chien!

tu fais quoi demain?


----------



## DeepDark (6 Avril 2009)

Demain, je bosse.


Ta journée type?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Lever, cours, internet et dodo

Ta journée pas type ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On meurt seul de toute façon.


 


CouleurSud a dit:


> Et comment veux tu mourir autrement que seul ?


 
Oui, tout le monde meurt seul.
Et nu.

Mais certaines mort génèrent de la tristesse, du regret, de la peine.
D'autres non.

Au moment de mourir, le solitaire, le misanthrope épargne aux autres la douleur de le regreter - ne les aime-t-il finalement pas plus que celui qui a tissé des liens serrés avec eux et laisse un grand vide derrière lui ?

Deux heures, trois copies doubles petits carreaux, marge de 3.8 cm.
Ca comptera pour la moyenne générale, alors faites pas les cons.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2009)

@ deepDArk = À choisir : ensoleillée et calme 


Veux-tu te faire haïr pour éviter à ceux que tu aimes de souffrir ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Lever, cours, internet et dodo
> 
> Ta journée pas type ?



j'me lève vers 7h20 je mange, douche, et puis je vais au lycée, cour, ensuite je vais me poser sur le canal avec mes potes une p'tite binouze ou deux, je rentre et je repart au water polo!


Et toi?


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ta journée pas type ?


Elles ne se ressemblent pas d'un jour/semaine/mois sur l'autre&#8230;



PonkHead a dit:


> Au moment de mourir, le solitaire, le misanthrope épargne aux autres la douleur de le regreter - ne les aime-t-il finalement pas plus que celui qui a tissé des liens serrés avec eux et laisse un grand vide derrière lui ?
> 
> Deux heures, trois copies doubles petits carreaux, marge de 3.8 cm.
> Ca comptera pour la moyenne générale, alors faites pas les cons.



On peut remettre ça demain&#8230;


Trouves-tu qu'il peut assez depuis quelques semaines ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2009)

Je trouve que Ponk *peut* beaucoup en ce moment 

Veux-tu te faire haïr pour éviter à ceux que tu aimes de souffrir ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Non.
Mais je ne sais pas, je ne suis pas de ceux qu'on hait et parfois ça me manque.
Je n'ai pas d'énemis.


Tu as des énemis ?


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2009)

J'ai *peu* d'amis alors&#8230;



La question était : trouves-tu qu'il pleut assez depuis quelques semaines ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2009)

Je trouve qu'il pleut beaucoup 

Qui faut-il être pour avoir des ennemis ?


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2009)

Juste soi.
Un ennemi est souvent quelqu'un qui t'envie, du coup, il te hait.
La convoitise est un vilain pêché&#8230;


Quant est la nouvelle lune ?


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Avril 2009)

Belles sont vos réponses 

Mais seule comptera la décision résolue

D'une reprise accordée à ce qu'elle dévoile


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Quant est la nouvelle lune ?



Quand l'ancienne en a assez de nous faire un clin d'oeil 

Souris-tu à des inconnus ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Juste soi.
> Un ennemi est souvent quelqu'un qui t'envie, du coup, il te hait.
> La convoitise est un vilain pêché
> 
> ...



Samedi 25 Avril 2009
(à 03h23m utc)

Pourquoi les écrans-télé éteints sont-ils tous noirs ?


----------



## 217ae1 (6 Avril 2009)

car si ila étaient roses, les hommes auront pas la télé. :rateau:

j'ai raison ?


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Souris-tu à des inconnus ?


Souvent


C0rentin a dit:


> Pourquoi les écrans-télé éteints sont-ils tous noirs ?


aucune idée.

dans le même genre

pourquoi l'écran bleu à remplacé la neige télévisuelle ?


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Avril 2009)

depuis que windows est là...

pourquoi mourir ?


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2009)

Étant donné que nous sommes l'espèce la plus dévastatrice que la planète connaisse, il faut bien creuver sinon y'aura plus rien pour les autres.



À quand remonte le dernier coup d'aspirateur ?


----------



## da capo (6 Avril 2009)

hier, non, avant hier&#8230; non plus&#8230;

mais c'est propre quand même !

et tu veux quoi, sinon ?


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Avril 2009)

des pilules 

$ ou  ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2009)

Comme tu veux.  

Avec ou sans oreiller ?


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2009)

Avec 2, un ferme et un mou. 


Côté gauche ou droit du lit ?


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Avril 2009)

ben en diagonale sinon je rentre pas .... 


Drap ou couette ?


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2009)

Couette.

et on continue

Drap housse ou drap plat ?


----------



## da capo (6 Avril 2009)

sac de couchage

avec qui ?


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2009)

Je sais pas si je peux le dire :rose:


insomniaque peut-être ?


----------



## Alex666 (7 Avril 2009)

parfois,

pour pâques comment tu fais les lapins or ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)

Je les fourre de ...

Tu aimes le mot synopsis ?


----------



## 217ae1 (7 Avril 2009)

je le connais pas.

sa veut dire quoi ?


----------



## gweltaz (7 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu aimes le mot synopsis ?


salut à tous! définition:
synopsis, nom masculin
Sens  Ebauche, bref schéma d'un scénario [Cinéma]. Synonyme intrigue Anglais synopsis.
non pas vraiment, trop...:rateau::rateau:

tu préfère aller vite ou prendre ton tps?


----------



## Lamégère (7 Avril 2009)

Je préfère prendre le temps d'aller vite...


Poule au pot ou pot au feu?


----------



## teo (7 Avril 2009)

Je dirais Poule au pot, pour goûter 


Dans un restaurant japonais:
Sashimis ou brochettes de b&#339;uf au fromage fondu  ?


----------



## Lamégère (7 Avril 2009)

Sashimis

Calin du matin "tout va bien" ou calin du soir "mets toi la sur l'oreille tu la fumeras plus tard"?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)

Les deux mon capitaine

Tu es droitier ou gaucher ?


----------



## 217ae1 (7 Avril 2009)

gaucher

et toi?


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Avril 2009)

gaucher

et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)

gaucher.

Èt toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)

Droitier

Ça t'ennuie la loi Hadopi ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)

Je ne fais pas confiance à une loi votée par 16 gars.

Ingrid, est-ce que tu baises ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)

Avec ma plaisir

Tu mets toujours des pantoufles ?


----------



## Lamégère (7 Avril 2009)

Ca dépend...

Au fait comment fait on les klougs?


----------



## Tekta (8 Avril 2009)

Recette des Klougs :

- 100 grammes de pate de cacao
- 1 tube de crème d'anchois
- 8 échalottes de bonne taille
- 16 cuillers à soupe de farine de manioc

Accessoires :
- 1 rape pour cors aux pieds
- 1 batonnet gratteur de pédicure

Dans un saladier, versez tous les ingrédients après avoir mis les échalottes en purée. Malaxez la pâte et laissez la reposer 6 semaines dans un endroit frais et ombreux.
Cessez de vous lavez les pieds pendant toute la durée de repos de la pâte.
La veille du service des Klugs, emballez vos petons dans des sacs en plastiques et mettez de grosses chaussettes de laine par dessus, puis entamez une marche de 20 à 25 kilomètres à allure soutenue.
A la fin de cette marche, rapez vos corps et vos peaux mortes et récupérez la poudre de rapage que vous mélangerez à 5 centilitres de rhum blanc pour la désinfecter.
Incorporez le tout à la pâte du Klug.
Puis préparez de petite galettes en formes de boudins cylindriques, que vous laissez sécher une nuit.
Le jour du service des klugs, mettez vous en maillot de corps et sautillez alternativement 400 fois sur une jambe puis sur l'autre, puis 800 fois les jambes jointes avec une corde comme un boxeur qui s'entraîne.
Prenez les galettes et roulez-les sous vos aisselles. Si vous êtes très poilu(e) ou portugais(e), vous pouvez éventuellement vous raser avant, ça vous évitera de vous laver ensuite.

Préparez un bain de friture à l'huile d'arachide et de colza, et passez vos klugs dedans 3 minutes. Egouttez et servez chaud. 

Tu me feras goûter ?


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Avril 2009)

non, j'aime pas cuisinner !

et toi, tu me feras gouter ?


----------



## Tekta (8 Avril 2009)

Si t'as pas peur de manger de mes corps au pieds après les 25 kilomètres de marche 
J'te fais grâce des aisselles 

Tu viendrais courir avec moi pour les 25 kilomètres?


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Avril 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> Si t'as pas peur de manger de mes corps au pieds après les 25 kilomètres de marche
> J'te fais grâce des aisselles
> 
> Tu viendrais courir avec moi pour les 25 kilomètres?



non, après 1,5 kilomètres ce matin, j'était prèsque mort. :rateau:

t'as fais un maratton ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

Non mais un marathon oui :rateau:

Pourquoi les Kamikazes mettent-ils des casques ?


----------



## LilyChan (8 Avril 2009)

C'est uniquement pour le stYle! 


Comment faire pour être motiver à se lever le matin? Quelqu'un à un tuyau?


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Avril 2009)

faut pencer a son beau mac et qu'on va pouvoir l'utiliser.

j'ai raison ?


----------



## LilyChan (8 Avril 2009)

Et quand on n' a pas encore de Mac? :rose:


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Avril 2009)

en rêve a son futur mac, on peut même faire un calendrier ou on coche chaque jour d'attente.

autre idée ?


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Avril 2009)

oui.

et chez vous ?


----------



## LilyChan (8 Avril 2009)

Ouaip :love:

Un chat qui aime l'eau et qui rapporte la balle est-il vraiment considéré comme un chat?


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Avril 2009)

Au fait, j'ai une question de la plus haute importance : qui est la personne suivante ?


----------



## aCLR (8 Avril 2009)

C'est moi&#8230;

As-tu une autre question ?


----------



## teo (8 Avril 2009)

Oui et non, je me posais justement la question de quelle question poser&#8230;







Vincent mit l'âne dans un pré
et s'en vint dans l'autre,
Combien y a t-il d'âne ? (c'est nettement plus difficile à voix haute )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

121

Mais Pourquoi lave t'on une serviette alors qu'on est censé etre propre quand on se lave avec ?


----------



## aCLR (8 Avril 2009)

Je ne lave pas, je jette quand c'est sale.
Réveille-toi C0rentin, nous sommes à l'heure de l'hyper, que dis-je l'ultraconsommation, alors jetons-nous à corps perdu dedans&#8230;


Ça te plaît d'être pris pour un robinet à pognon par ces gentilles multinationales ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Avril 2009)

oui j'adore! j'ai d'ailleurs adhéré à la fédération des jeunes pigeons!

si tu veux y rentrer je peux te pistonner!
ça t'intéresse?


----------



## Lily2b (8 Avril 2009)

Non merci , je préfère les loutres et les écureuils

Penses-tu que c'est bien raisonnable de faire ça dans ton état ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Avril 2009)

euh... quel état?


----------



## aCLR (8 Avril 2009)

non mon petit, la bonne question est :


Dans quel état j'erre ?


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Avril 2009)

Surfusion 

Resto ce soir ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Avril 2009)

non

du sport ce soir?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

Oui, jeu de flechettes.

bien mangé ?


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Avril 2009)

21h au resto.....

je fais la vaisselle ou je la laisse trainer tout le week end Pascal ?


----------



## kuep (8 Avril 2009)

Je ne m'appelle pas Pascal 

Cigale ou fourmi ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

fourmale.

Ami entends-tu le vol noir des corbeaux sur nos plaines ?


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Avril 2009)

non

aimes tu la choucroute ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

Oui

Avec du lard ?


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Avril 2009)

Ouééééééééé

Vivement dans 10 minutes quand je vais ouvrir mon Orval :love:

T'aimes l'Orval ?


----------



## aCLR (8 Avril 2009)

Je ne bois plus de bière&#8230;


Quelle est sa température idéale de consommation ?


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Avril 2009)

Bien fraiche garçon !

Je sors du restaurant ... cidre... chateau chinon.... escargot de bourgogne... pâtes aux crevettes.... tiramisu.... 

Bien mangé ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

Oui hier Osso Bucco !

Et ce matin tu manges quoi ?


----------



## tatouille (9 Avril 2009)

rien car ici il est 20:47!

pourquoi ne dors tu point a cette heure si tardive?

_((je ne connaissais pas c'est rigolo ce cadavre exquis))_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

Parce que j'ai des choses qui me turlupine le ciboulot 

T'aimes la ciboulette ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

Avec de la crème, c'est un délice.

L'être en tant qu'être peut-il être autre qu'il n'est ?


----------



## teo (9 Avril 2009)

Ouais bien sûr qu'il peut !  Allez iPantoucfle, remet ta tournée bordel 




Ca sera quoi pour toi ? Jus de pomme ou vieux calva?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Avril 2009)

vieux calva!

d'après toi il est pour quand snow leopard?


----------



## teo (9 Avril 2009)

J'imagine pour la rentrée de septembre, début octobre. Mais de toute façon, mon PPC n'est pas compatible alors&#8230; ça reporte 



Fish and chips ou kebab ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

Kebab, mais dommage qu'ils ne mettent plus que du poulet dedans.

Et pour Pâques, qui va planquer les oeufs dans le jardin ?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Avril 2009)

pas de jardin!

c'est la fete chez toi ce week end?


----------



## teo (9 Avril 2009)

Pas vraiment non.



Lapin ou cloche ?


----------



## 217ae1 (9 Avril 2009)

lapin.

pourquoi apple a appelé les mac mac ?


----------



## tatouille (9 Avril 2009)

je crois que c'est lié a une varieté de pomme

est-ce de mauvais gout ou drole?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

Pas mal 

Ta dernière cuite ?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Avril 2009)

hier soir...

au dodo tôt ce soir?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

Oui, demain je retourne en province par le train.

Les nuits sont encore fraîches, non ?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Avril 2009)

j'ai trouvé qu'il faisait assez bon hier, malgré la pluie!


je vais réussir mon dst de math?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

Si tu travaille bien, oui !

Pourquoi les tomates sont rouges ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

Mais, heu... parce que les limaces sont nues et humides !


Est-ce que ça t'arrive, de mettre des chaussettes dépareillées ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

Toujours. Une fois même ça a été les chaussures. J'avais l'air fin.

Vais-je avoir de une place dans un train cet après-midi ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

Certainement mais comme tu es un peu pantouflard tu devras te dépêcher 

Dans quelle étagère ?


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2009)

Alors les CD sont sont dans celle du haut, les bouquins de SF en-dessous des CD, les alcools au-dessus de de la SF, la micro-chaîne avec les CD, les magazines côtoient les fournitures beaux-arts, les conserves sont en-dessous de la SF et le micro-onde au-dessus des magazines.



Combien a-t-elle d'étages ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Avril 2009)

6

prochain concert?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

Aucune idée

Pourquoi la question est-elle pour certains plus importante que la réponse ?


----------



## tatouille (10 Avril 2009)

parce qu' une integrale a une infinité de primitives 
(traduction: pour les non matheux a une question donnée il y a une infinité de reponses possibles, the meaning of life)

penser, es-ce la question? chiant hihihi va falloir se creuser hihihi, aussi chiante que la tienne hiihihi


----------



## macinside (10 Avril 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> the meaning of life



mais si le court métrage d'avant viens débarqué dans tout ça ? et puis tu es catholique ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Avril 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> penser, es-ce la question? chiant hihihi va falloir se creuser hihihi, aussi chiante que la tienne hiihihi




Si penser est répondre à une question mais si à une seule question il y a une infinité de réponses alors penser est questionner une infinité de réponses potentielles.

Une autre question ou envie de vacances ?


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2009)

Envie d'une autre question de vacances&#8230; 


Combien de temps nos gouvernements vont-ils réellement surveiller les lieux de stockages des déchets radioactifs ?


----------



## da capo (10 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Envie d'une autre question de vacances
> 
> 
> Combien de temps nos gouvernements vont-ils réellement surveiller les lieux de stockages des déchets radioactifs ?



hein ?

C'est quoi un gouvernement ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

Goût vers noeuds ment

Combien de messages pour ne plus être un newbie ?


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Avril 2009)

872 

j'ai raison ?


----------



## da capo (10 Avril 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> 872
> 
> j'ai raison ?



play again sam.

pourquoi ?


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Avril 2009)

car je viens d'avoir eu 872 messages. :rateau:



> play again sam



sa veut dire quoi ?


----------



## da capo (10 Avril 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> car je viens d'avoir eu 872 messages. :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> sa veut dire quoi ?



j'ai oublié le it : play it again sam

mode flipper on : extra boule
mode amateur de musique : label

et maintenant ?


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2009)

Parce qu'à mon avis tant que tu boules gris au bar, t'es un nioube.


C'est pas vrai ?




Edit : je préfère _Same player shoot again_ 


C'est une invitation ?


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Avril 2009)

oui, c'est vrai.   :hein:

pourquoi cette triste vérité ?


----------



## tatouille (11 Avril 2009)

pour faire parler les bavares 

mais je pense que s'amuser est la reponse a la question, et vous qu'en faites vous?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

J'essaye de m'amuser, c'est le plus important "essayer".

Les femmes veulent des princes charmants : pourquoi quand elles trouvent le seul mec bien de la planète elles le traitent comme une merde ?


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Avril 2009)

tu veux dire que j'ai été traité comme une merde ??


Tu fais du roller ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

Non mais j'ai déjà essayé

Et de la trottinette ?


----------



## Alex666 (11 Avril 2009)

je préfère le ski...

la saison est elle finie ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

Je le crains

Ton moyen de transport ?


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2009)

Le vélo :style:



Es-tu bon en calcul mental ?


----------



## da capo (11 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Le vélo :style:
> 
> 
> 
> Es-tu bon en calcul mental ?



une bête !

et les oeufs ? déjà en place dans le jardin ?


----------



## iShin (11 Avril 2009)

Il en reste plus beaucoup... donc ça vaut pas le coup !

Il te manque lolyangccool ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Avril 2009)

j'sais pas ce que c'est!


ton week end a bien commencer?


----------



## Tekta (11 Avril 2009)

Ca peut allé!

Combien de kilos de chocolat?


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2009)

Où ça du chocolat ! Hein ! Derrière moi, devant, au-dessus, dessous, partout quoi ! Des kilos, que dis-je des tonnes de chocolat tout partout autour de moi&#8230;


Quel est ton acteur préféré ?


----------



## mistake (11 Avril 2009)

Will Smith

Il y a beaucoup de filles sur le forum de macgeneration ?


----------



## iShin (11 Avril 2009)

Des tonnes mains non d'yeux que pour les membres de la Horde ©

Tu veux rejoindre ce groupe ?


Edit
@ aCLR : tu ne peux en rejoindre qu'un, l'autre c'est pour les VIP et c'est sur invit'


----------



## aCLR (12 Avril 2009)

[La réponse question]De quel groupe parles-tu parce qu'il y en a deux ?[/La réponse question]


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

La Horde sans VIP

Pourquoi le pain rassit-il alors que les biscuits apéritif ramollissent ?


----------



## aCLR (12 Avril 2009)

Je n'en ai aucune idée mais comme je souhaite savoir le fin mot de l'histoire, je repose la question&#8230;  


Pourquoi le pain rassit-il alors que les biscuits apéritif ramollissent ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

Car le pain a une chaise lui, il peut se rassir (language familier), alors que les biscuit eux restent debout et se ramollisent en commençant par les jambes qui sonts fatiguées.

T'es allé sur wiki c'est ça ?


----------



## teo (12 Avril 2009)

Pas aujourd'hui 



Tes ex, tu les gères comment ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

Je n'ai plus de contacts avec elles.

Tu as déjà eu "Le coup de foudre" pour quelqu'un ?


----------



## iShin (12 Avril 2009)

Oui mais la foudre c'est pas facile à gérer 

Comment sont tes beaux-parents ?


----------



## teo (12 Avril 2009)

Pas de beau-parent pour le moment. Mis à part la mère de ma demi-sur mais je ne pense pas qu'on parlait d'elle C'est une grosse *****.




Plutôt Légumes ou Bidoche ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

Légumes

Regarder un film érotique ou une revue porno, Quest-ce que Ça fait ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Avril 2009)

ça fait monter la...

tu regardes ça avec ta copine?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

Non je regarde pas ce genre de films

Tu tapes sur ton clavier avec combien de doigts ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Avril 2009)

4 doigts!

tu regardes les simpson?


----------



## Tekta (12 Avril 2009)

Ouai, de temps en temps.

Tu serais quel personnage de la série?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Avril 2009)

je sais pas sûrement bart...


comment savoir?


----------



## Tekta (12 Avril 2009)

En regardant la série... 

Si je te dis 13, tu penses à quoi?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Avril 2009)

à XIII


tu regardes la télé?


----------



## 217ae1 (12 Avril 2009)

non.

et toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Avril 2009)

oui!

et sinon demain tu fais quoi?


----------



## Tekta (12 Avril 2009)

Pareil qu'aujourd'hui!

T'as déjà vu courir un Athlète du saut à la perche tout nu dans Paris?


----------



## iShin (12 Avril 2009)

J'ai vu la vidéo.
Il a trouvé un sponsor ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Avril 2009)

j'en sais rien du tout!


t'as une passion?


----------



## 217ae1 (12 Avril 2009)

oui, le mac ! 

et toi?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Avril 2009)

la musique! Et le polo!


ton chanteur/groupe préféré?


----------



## imacg5mortel (12 Avril 2009)

The Cure

Et toi?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Avril 2009)

the clash!


Tu joues de la musique?


----------



## imacg5mortel (12 Avril 2009)

Non, j'ai pas eu le courage d'apprendre, même si je suis fou de musique.

Tu es sur last.fm?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Avril 2009)

non!


Et toi?


----------



## imacg5mortel (12 Avril 2009)

oui, c'est un de mes sites préférés.

Tu avais réussi ton test de Math l'autre jour?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Avril 2009)

lol... j'en sais trop rien... je vises 12... donc non pas trop... mais j'ai écrit une lettre sur ma copie pour que le prof me mette 20!


le dernier film que tu as vue!


----------



## aCLR (13 Avril 2009)

Point d'exclamation&#8230;


As-tu la mémoire des titres de films ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

Oui !

Tu feras quoi aujourd'hui ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (13 Avril 2009)

Un stage en Rhumato et je réviserai à la bibliothèque toute l'aprem.

et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

Je vais m'amuser sur Le Parrain 2

As-tu apprécié cette trilogie ?


----------



## iShin (13 Avril 2009)

Oui mais le jeu n'est pas à la hauteur (je parle du premier opus, j'ai pas testé le deuxième).

Pourquoi les cheveux poussent alors que les poils s'arrêtent à une certaine longueur ? :mouais:


----------



## Tekta (13 Avril 2009)

Les poils ne s'arrêtent jamais de pousser! Il poussent juste moins rapidement  c'est avec des variation d'hormones qui interviennent (genre Oestrogène)
En plus ça dépend de l'endroit! Si tu regarde, un homme (en principe) se rase tous les jours voir tous les 2 jours (quand il en a envie) sinon ça pousse! (perso je laisse souvent pousser )

Tu t'es déjà une fois épilé? (question si t'es un homme)
T'as déjà laissé poussé? (question si t'es une femme)


----------



## LilyChan (13 Avril 2009)

Pour faire parler les curieux... 


Alors crise de foie et chocolats ou nada?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

Rien je suis raisonnable 

Tu reçois encore des cadeaux pour Pâques ?


----------



## Tekta (13 Avril 2009)

Nada! Just Chocolat 

Comment tu fais pour regarder les infos avec un écran non pas 4/3, ni 16/9 mais 21/9?
Ici
OU même pour jouer à la PS3....


----------



## aCLR (13 Avril 2009)

Je sais pas&#8230;



As-tu oublié un rendez-vous ces derniers temps ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

Non j'ai bonne mémoire

Tu as vu Memento ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Avril 2009)

Non mais je vais regarder la bande annonce

[dm]x3yqff[/dm]



Est-ce que ton cerisier est en fleur ?


----------



## havez (13 Avril 2009)

J'ai pas de cerisier 

_*Connais-tu JigSaw?*_


----------



## aCLR (13 Avril 2009)

Non


Et toi connais-tu Valie Export ?


----------



## havez (13 Avril 2009)

Non 

_*Tu connais Belgium-iPhone? *_


----------



## estcethomas (13 Avril 2009)

non!

un dvd à me conseiller?


----------



## havez (13 Avril 2009)

Le château Ambulant 
Très beau film d'animation regarder à l'instant 


_*Quelle est la meilleure souris qui existe?*_


----------



## estcethomas (13 Avril 2009)

stuart little!


un festival cet été?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

Non

Tu as peur de l'orage ?


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2009)

moins que ma peur de la rage&#8230;


Y'a-t-il un message que tu voudrais faire passer ?


----------



## Tekta (14 Avril 2009)

Oui, même deux 
=> Couvrez-vous!
=> Aimez votre prochain 

T'en penses quoi?


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2009)

j'en pense que j'avais dis une&#8230; 


quel est ton choix ?


----------



## Nobody (14 Avril 2009)

Sais pas: il est resté dans la date.


Pour qui votait-on?


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2009)

nobody bien sûr&#8230;  


Sandwich ou assiette ce midi ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

Céréales 

Tu bois quel type de lait ?


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2009)

les rares fois que j'en bois, il est écrémé et enrichi en vitamines&#8230;



Une envie particulière ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

De sexe :rateau:

Ta dernière fois c'était quand justement ?


----------



## DeepDark (14 Avril 2009)

Pas qu'une 

Mais la principale * : Elles devraient moins se prends la tête, et plus se laisser aller à leurs envies...
Hum...

* Pour répondre à la question 




Donc pour répondre à la question de C0rentin : ça aurait pu être il y a trois jours...



Tu arrives à te projeter dans cinq ans?




Edit : Grilled...
D'ailleurs j'ai faim, ce sera sandwich


----------



## Lamégère (14 Avril 2009)

Non j'ai du mal (à me projeter, c'est douloureux...)

Et sinon ça virerait pas coquin dans le coin?


----------



## teo (14 Avril 2009)

J'adore quand ça dérape coquin, lâchez-vous :love:




Déjà essayé à plus que deux ?


----------



## LilyChan (14 Avril 2009)

Non, 

Pourquoi t'as essayé à combien toi? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

À deux c'est le maximum, je compte pas faire plus.

Tu es quelqu'un de nostalgique ?


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Avril 2009)

non.

et toi, tu es ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

Oh que oui et ça me met des bâtons dans les roues

Tu aimes les questions existentielles ?


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Avril 2009)

sa veut dire quoi ? :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2009)

Que tu ferais mieux d'arrêter tout de suite de poster des réponses/questions pour un oui, pour un non 
Laisse les questions existentielles aux grandes personnes et retourne jouer dans le rayon de ta airport 


Qu'est-ce que tu as à dire pour ta défense ?


----------



## Tekta (14 Avril 2009)

"Tekta' à dire pour ta défense?" Tu veux dire 
Dsl mais celle là je pouvais pas l'éviter, en plus c'est ma signature 

Autre chose à rajouter?


----------



## teo (14 Avril 2009)

Des fois j'ai très envie, mais je préfère pas 




Safari ou Firefox ? (Attention, l'abus d'IE peut provoquer le bannissement des forums )


----------



## Tekta (14 Avril 2009)

Safari! j'attends la version 4 définitive!

Plutôt photo, musique ou vidéo?


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2009)

graphisme 



As-tu essayé le nouveau jeu de iDuck ?


----------



## teo (14 Avril 2009)

Nope.




Magret ou foie gras de canard ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

Magret !

Tu aimes les grandes femmes (en taille) ?


----------



## havez (14 Avril 2009)

Je regarde pas au physique 
Seul les sentiments comptent 

_*Jouez-vous de la musique?*_


----------



## tatouille (14 Avril 2009)

oui du flutio 

et toi de quel pipo tu joues?


----------



## Lamégère (14 Avril 2009)

Le cigare à moustache 

T'as déjà eu l'occasion d'essayer une 205 GTI?


----------



## iShin (14 Avril 2009)

En tant que passager seulement, une 1.6L.

La voiture la plus puissante que tu aies conduit ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

J'ai jamais conduit

Si tu devais te suicider ce serait comment ?


----------



## Tekta (15 Avril 2009)

En sautant d'un avion à très haute altitude, en couche culotte, sans parachute, avec une trompette dans les fesses en jouant la marseillaise et un bonnet de Noël sur la tête qui chante "Vive le vent, vive le vent, vive le vent d'hiver". 

Ou plus simplement dit : Se Suicider c'est mal "vous voyez" 

Pourquoi t'as des envies suicidaire?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

Non pas du tout

Que choisir ? Enterrement ou Incinération ?


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2009)

Je me disais que j'aimerais bien que mon corps soit débarrassé de toute chair et que mon squelette, ainsi mis en valeur, donne vie à ma dernière sculpture&#8230;


Qu"en penses-tu ?


----------



## Tekta (15 Avril 2009)

C'est à la fois étrange et artistique :rateau:

fait beau chez toi?


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2009)

Ouais

Et dans ta tête ?


----------



## Tekta (15 Avril 2009)

Dans ma tête... ça ira mieux dans 2 semaines....

Chiche ou pas chiche?


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2009)

C'est dans l'assiette les pois chiche 


Qu'est-ce qui tourne sur ton iTunes en ce moment ?


----------



## Tekta (15 Avril 2009)

The Rock - de Joachim Garraud 
Attention y a un autre fil pour ça  

Et chez toi?


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2009)

N'ai pas iTunes sur linux&#8230;


Quelle la couleur que tu vois le mieux la nuit ?


----------



## Tekta (15 Avril 2009)

Heuuuuu.... le noir 

qu'aurais-tu envi de faire mais dont la loi t'interdit de le faire?


----------



## 217ae1 (15 Avril 2009)

étrangler mon voisin. 

pourquoi c'est interdit ?


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2009)

parce que tu te l'interdis&#8230;


Pourquoi la loi n'empêche pas le crime ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

Parce que le crime est parfois trop tentant 

Tu as déjà volé quelque chose ?


----------



## 217ae1 (15 Avril 2009)

non ! jamais !

comment peut-on le prouver ?


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2009)

retourne tes poches et envoie-nous une photobooth 



C'était bon à la cafétéria ce midi ?


----------



## Tekta (15 Avril 2009)

J'en sais rien, j'ai mangé chez moi 

Et sinon le barbeuk c'est pour quand?


----------



## DeepDark (15 Avril 2009)

Déjà fait 

Le week-end passé 



Bien mangé *, ce midi? (cafet' ou autre hein)

* Et quoi


----------



## teo (15 Avril 2009)

En fait, rien depuis hier soir. Et même pas faim.


Parapente ou parachute ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

Parapente, j'en ai fait c'est impressionnant !

Les raviolis en boîte c'est bon ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

Non, mais les ravies au lit en boîte sont bonnes !

t'écoute quoi à la radio ?


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Avril 2009)

ce qui passe imbécile va  

t'écoutes quelle radio ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

celle qui est posée sur ma table !

Quelle couleur ton PQ ?


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Avril 2009)

rose 

et le tien ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

Ça dépend, avant ou après ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

Quelle coincidence ! Rose aussi !

Au ciné irez-vous voir OSS 117 ou le dernier Tavernier ?
(après je poste plus promis)

Grillé !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

Aucun des deux

C'est quoi ton pire défaut ?


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2009)

La nervosité.



Quelle est ton application digitale favorite ?


----------



## teo (15 Avril 2009)

Un duo d'addon pour Firefox: AdbockPlus et DownloadHelper.
Vraie app': World Of Warcraft, mais c'est sûrement parce que je suis en plein sevrage.

Le cadeau d'anniversaire qui t'a le plus touché ?


----------



## Craquounette (15 Avril 2009)

Un pot de confiture accompagné d'un souper dans un p'tit resto lausannois 

Tapenade et vin rouge ou cacahuètes et bières ?


----------



## teo (15 Avril 2009)

Tapenenape et vin rouge&#8230;




Star Trek _Enterprise_ ou Star Trek _The Next Generation_ ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Avril 2009)

Enterprise et de loin ! 

Glace ou gâteau ?


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2009)

Gâteau et de loin 


Viande blanche ou rouge ?


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Avril 2009)

bleu

poulet ou dinde ?


----------



## Alex666 (15 Avril 2009)

lapin

mais qu'elle est la prochaine question ?


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2009)

celle d'avant


Poulet ou dinde ?


----------



## 217ae1 (15 Avril 2009)

poulet.

pourquoi les policiers se font appeler "poulets" ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

En 1871, Jules Ferry met à disposition de la prefecture de police la caserne de la Cité pour en faire son siège. Cete caserne ayant été bâtie sur l'emplacement de l'ancien marché aux volailles de Paris, le sobriquet de ''poulets'' est alors donné aux policiers.

Quel est l'âge du capitaine ?


----------



## 217ae1 (15 Avril 2009)

138 ans.

c'est juste ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (15 Avril 2009)

Des chances.

Comment il a fait ?


----------



## 217ae1 (15 Avril 2009)

il a du écrire trop de conneries. 

et si il t'arrivait la même chose ?


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2009)

Il s'est mit tous les piliers du bar à dos&#8230;



Connais-tu la définition d'un troll (sur le web) ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2009)

Oui

Tu en rencontres souvent ?


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Avril 2009)

non.

y en n'a beaucoup sur ce forum ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (16 Avril 2009)

La preuve.

Poulain ou Nesquick ?


----------



## LilyChan (16 Avril 2009)

Nesquiiiiiiiick! :love:


Coca ou Pepsi?


----------



## Lamégère (16 Avril 2009)

Si vraiment ya rien d'autre coca (pepsi beurk)

Sinon t'as rien de plus alcoolisé?


----------



## Tekta (16 Avril 2009)

Vodka? Tequila?

Est ce que t'as des heures de perdues dans ta vie? Genre des heures d'absence  où tes amis ne veulent pas te dire ce que tu as fait ou dis ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2009)

non, malheureusement je me souviens de tout...

Es-tu déjà tombé du 4eme étage ?


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Avril 2009)

non.

si on tombe du quatrième étage, on meurt ?


----------



## Lamégère (16 Avril 2009)

ça dépend si tu tombes sur la tête ou non

T'as de l'aspirine au cas ou?


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Avril 2009)

non.

je dois faire quoi, si je tombe de quatrième étage ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2009)

Oui

tu t'es déjà pris pour un alpiniste ?


----------



## Lamégère (16 Avril 2009)

Ben crie!

Et tu me tiendras au courant si tu t'es fait mal?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2009)

Non je me plains jamais 

Tu aimes les petits ou gros seins ?


----------



## Lamégère (16 Avril 2009)

Perso je préfère sans( mais bien musclés et huilé le torse, ça peut aller...), je broute pas de gazon m'sieur...

Et toi alors?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2009)

Petits seins et gros seins, j'aime les deux

C'est quoi ta meilleure note à un examen ?


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2009)

M'en souviens plus&#8230;


Crois-tu qu'alzheimer me guette ? (en même temps je l'ai écris sans faute du premier coup)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2009)

non, si tu te souviens de son prénom

quel est le prénom d'Alzheimer ?


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2009)

Bah je crois bien que c'est Al Zheimer en fait&#8230;


Alors docteur pour mon mal de crâne, je fais quoi ?


----------



## Tekta (16 Avril 2009)

Une bonne nuit de sommeil et si ça persiste aller voir un médecin 

Tu joues à la française des jeux?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2009)

Non je suis belge :rateau:

Tu joues souvent au con ?


----------



## teo (16 Avril 2009)

Trop souvent. Ou pas assez, c'est selon.



Quel est le plus ancien OS que tu aies jamais utilisé ?


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Avril 2009)

rarement.

pourquoi, toi sa t'arrives ?

EDIT: GRILLE. :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> Trop souvent. Ou pas assez, c'est selon.
> 
> 
> 
> Quel est le plus ancien OS que tu aies jamais utilisé ?



System 6 dans un macintosh classic







Il ne te manque pas ce mac ?


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Avril 2009)

non, je l'ai jamais connu.

pourquoi, il devrait me manquer ?


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2009)

Tu ne l'a jamais connu donc il ne te manque pas.
En fait cette question ne t'étais pas destinée donc&#8230;



Pourquoi se sent-on obligé de répondre ?


----------



## Alex666 (16 Avril 2009)

Parce que ça fait un post de plus, le même genre que sur le topic de bienvenue  ça compte pas comme du flood, mais après y'en a qui pourront dire " hey, regarde le nb de message que j'ai au compteur,j'ai la plus grosse quoi, jsuis le plus actif, on me doit le respect... j'suis un leet bande de noob..." voila entre autre pourquoi on se sent obligé de répondre et de reposer une question histoire de pas la jouer perso sous couvert d'un jeu de base...

j'ai pas de question gros malin du dessous :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Tekta (16 Avril 2009)

Alors si t'as pas de question, je répondrais juste en complément de ton post :

- Le nombre importe peu, c'est la qualité qui compte 

PS : Je suis un gros malin


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Avril 2009)

bon, vous n'arrivez vraiment pas a poser des questions.  :rateau:

quelle marque de chaussures ?


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2009)

Quelle marque de chaussettes ?


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Avril 2009)

puma.

quelle marque de mac? :rateau:

quelle marque de montre ?


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2009)

Quelle marque de jeans ?


----------



## DeepDark (16 Avril 2009)

Aujourd'hui, Armand Thierry.


Et la marque de tes lunettes?
(de vue ou de soleil)


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2009)

Je sais pas, si tu as cinq minutes je vais voir et j'édite pour te dire&#8230;

Edit : lunettes de soleil > tacchini (principalement utulisé pour les déplacements à vélo en attendant de trouver une paire plus adéquate) 


Quel est ton tour de taille ?


----------



## teo (16 Avril 2009)

Une no-name pas chère, vieille et qui s'écaille (lunettes normales) que _je ne peux plus voir_.
Pour les solaires, une vieille paire de Ray-Ban, je sais plus le modèle (on me voit avec sur certaines de mes photos en ligne), les plus récentes et classieuses D&G (trop cool modèle), aussi à ma vue, m'ayant été volée lors d'un cambriolage (j'aurai bien aimé voir la tête du gars qui les a essayé la première fois&#8230

Va faloir éditer  (et pour le Mac, c'est mon LC 630 qui me manque, pas connu l'autre )


_Pfff&#8230; pour la taille, chais pas ça dépend des marques&#8230; j'ai les hanches larges&#8230;_


Marque de sous-vêtement préférée ?


----------



## Craquounette (16 Avril 2009)

Darjeeling, La Perla.

Dernière expo photo vue qui t'a plu et que tu conseillerais ?







_PS : Ils vont très bien ces claviers!_


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> _Pfff&#8230; pour la taille, chais pas ça dépend des marques&#8230; j'ai les hanches larges&#8230;_


tu sors ton mètre-ruban et tu me dis 


> Marque de sous-vêtement préférée ?


Principalement slip athena et dim (même plus fait en france&#8230


edit : 





> Dernière expo photo vue qui t'a plu et que tu conseillerais ?


problèmes de mémoire donc


Que penses-tu de la coupe du 501 ?

Dernière expo photo vue qui t'a plu et que tu conseillerais ?


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Avril 2009)

Ben elle me va bien. Je le porte en ce moment.... plus pour longtemps --> go to pyjama !

Pyjama ou Pas Pyjama ?


----------



## teo (17 Avril 2009)

No pyjamas 


Une destination, là comme ça ?


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Avril 2009)

Cap ferret, demain matin.

Mais alors  nu ou caleçon ? :mouais:


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2009)

En tenue d'adam évidemment.
Et puis les caleçons c'est pas cool pour les bonbons&#8230;


Sirop d'orgeat ou de menthe dans une boisson alcoolisée à l'anis ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

La mauresque pardi !

Tu en bois souvent ?


----------



## itako (17 Avril 2009)

Je bois que de la bière, "jamais" d'alcool "fort"
Après de l'ice tea et du lait 

Ta musique elle se véhicule jusqu'à tes oreilles à l'aide de quoi?


----------



## teo (17 Avril 2009)

Un mac et des JBL Invaders dans le bureau. Un mac et des enceintes Diva dans la cuisine. Un mac et des enceintes Diva dans le salon/chambre. Parfois un iPod Mini 1st Generation Vert et un casque Koss.
Vive le recyclage.






Et toi le Mac, portable, fixe ou les deux ?


----------



## 217ae1 (17 Avril 2009)

fixe !

a quoi sa sert d'avoir les deux si on n'a pas un grand besoin de puissance ?


----------



## itako (17 Avril 2009)

Se faire plaisir je dirais.

Ton dernier vrai gros plaisir?


----------



## jugnin (17 Avril 2009)

itako a dit:


> Se faire plaisir je dirais.
> 
> Ton dernier vrai gros plaisir?



Passer un escargot à tabac. J'y peux rien, c'est mon truc.

Tu aimes humilier les hannetons ?


----------



## itako (17 Avril 2009)

Les hannetons et une grosse batte :love:

Toi, les plaisir charnels et les animaux?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Sans façon 

Couleursud vas me griller ?


----------



## teo (17 Avril 2009)

On dirait pas 
un jour peut-être ? 




Warhol, imposteur ou génie ?


----------



## LilyChan (17 Avril 2009)

Génie car imposteur  


Noix de cajou ou noix de pécan??


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2009)

Noix de cajou&#8230;
Et je m'insurge, warhol n'est pas un posteur de ce forum&#8230;


As-tu fais tes courses pour ce week-end ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Non demain, je suis seul pas de voitures.

Tu me conseilles quoi pour demain ?


----------



## Tekta (17 Avril 2009)

Pizza et Coca devant la télé 

Et sinon tu regarderais quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Un film culte style Le Parrain 

Le crime ça t'a jamais donné envie ?


----------



## LilyChan (17 Avril 2009)

OOOooohh si, il m'arrive assez souvent d'avoir des envies de meurtre!!:rose:

C'est grave docteur?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Nan ça se soigne

Moi j'ai envie de castagner, je prends qui ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Avril 2009)

un plus costaud que toi c'est plus marrant!


tu fais quelque chose ce soir?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Un dîner presque parfait

Vais-je le réussir ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Avril 2009)

moi j'te met 8


avec les cameras et tout et tout?


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2009)

on s'en fout des caméras, il ne fait pas un remake du loft&#8230;


Quel est le menu de ton dîner ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Avril 2009)

je sais pas encore...


Nuit en amoureux ou solo?


----------



## Tekta (17 Avril 2009)

".. on y va pas, on a cas se cacher sous les draps, toi, la télé et moi!"
=> Solo 

Psp ou DS?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Avril 2009)

les deux!

ton plat préféré?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Spaghetti Bolognaise !

Ton vin préféré ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Avril 2009)

je bois peu de vin... en faite ça m'arrive d'en acheter pour une soirée mais on le descend sans trop se demander est ce qu'il est bon?

tu utilises ubuntu? ou une autre distrib de linux?


----------



## Tekta (18 Avril 2009)

Pas pour le moment!

Et quel Os pour ton téléphone?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Avril 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> Pas pour le moment!
> 
> Et quel Os pour ton téléphone?



Un fémur, ça marche bien comme antenne :love:

Qu'est-ce que sera demain ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Une journée de détente 

Qui a inventé le langage SMS ?


----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2009)

Des férus d'abréviations et de rapidité de frappe&#8230;



Pourquoi ce langage se retrouve dans les copies de nos lycéens ?


----------



## teo (18 Avril 2009)

Un développeur 



Parce que certains ne font pas la différence ?




Lendemain de cuite: 2 théières de thé bien chaud ou 10 expressos ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

10 expressos

What else ?


----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2009)

puisqu'on est dans les abréviations&#8230; 



Comment traduire en langage sms ceci : les chaussettes de l'archiduchesse sont-elles sèches archi sèches ?


----------



## LilyChan (18 Avril 2009)

Lé choseT 2 larchi ducheS st el sèch archi sèch! 

Qui dit mieux?


----------



## Tekta (18 Avril 2009)

Mieux :
Lé cho7 dlarchi d'ches st L sèch archi sèch 

Combien de macdo par semaine?


----------



## 217ae1 (18 Avril 2009)

0,2.

tu vas souvent au macdo ?


----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2009)

Les questions en sms n'attendent aucune réponse&#8230;


C'était quoi la question ?


----------



## teo (18 Avril 2009)

Une question sur une dépendance à la malbouffe.


Pomme ou banane ?


----------



## Craquounette (18 Avril 2009)

Pommes distillées  :love:


Sorbet ou gelati italiani ?


----------



## juju1403 (18 Avril 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Pommes distillées  :love:
> 
> 
> Sorbet ou gelati italiani ?



gelati italiani !

quand vais-je commander mon macbook ?


----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> Une question sur une dépendance à la malbouffe.


:affraid:


juju1403 a dit:


> quand vais-je commander mon macbook ?


[YOUTUBE]6rnR-mVYqAE[/YOUTUBE]

Un beau jour ou était-ce une nuit&#8230;






Z'avez pas vu Mirza ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Pas en journée :rateau:

Le démon nest-il pas une invention pour excuser nos mauvais penchants ?


----------



## Tekta (18 Avril 2009)

...heuuu...

T'en as d'autres des comme ça?


----------



## kuep (18 Avril 2009)

Oui.

Qu'est ce qui sépare l'homme de la matière fécale ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Les chiottes 

Tu manges tes excréments ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Avril 2009)

c'est la crise certes mais tout de même...


tu parles d'autres langues que le français couramment?


----------



## teo (18 Avril 2009)

L'anglais. Pas aussi couramment que le français, mais pas de pb pour soutenir une conversation, lire un pavé de 700 pages ou une discussion technique pour le travail. Mon addiction au net et au mac m'a beaucoup aidé de ce côté là 

_(C0rentin, tu as des questions parfois déroutantes  )_


Vicky Polard ou Criquette Rockwell ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Vicky Polard

Suis-je si bizarre ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Avril 2009)

je ne vois pas ce que tu as de bizarre...


le mac de tes rêves?


----------



## Tekta (18 Avril 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> le mac de tes rêves?



Mac pro
Two 2.93GHz Quad-Core Intel Xeon
32Go (8x4Go)
1To 7200-rpm Serial ATA 3Go/s
1To 7200-rpm Serial ATA 3Go/s
ATI Radeon HD 4870 512MB 

Avec 2 cinema display 30" :love:

Ton logiciel mac préféré?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Avril 2009)

ça dépend pourquoi faire...


fire fox ou safari?


----------



## juju1403 (18 Avril 2009)

firefox mais je pense me laisser tenter par le nouveau safari on verra bien

est-ce qu'il existe une école pour devenir Jedi ?


----------



## iShin (18 Avril 2009)

Oui

Al Pacino ou Robert de Niro ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Avril 2009)

de niro!

mediator ou au doigts?


----------



## Tekta (19 Avril 2009)

Aux doigts pour quand le morceau est plutôt du type "soft" et avec moins d'accords et au médiator quand c'est du bon System, Rammstein, Enhancer 

Electrique, Acoustique, ou folk?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Avril 2009)

je supposes que par accoustique tu entends classique, alors la folk pour jouer dans les parcs et cie, sinon l'électrique et pour ce qui est de la basse que de l'éléctrique! une jaguar! hum! un délice!:bebe:

de la batterie?


----------



## Tekta (19 Avril 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> de la batterie?



J'aimerais bien 

T'as quoi comme matelas? 

PS : Je vais au lit  
       Bonne nuit!


----------



## estcethomas (19 Avril 2009)

j'en sais rien...

Tu fais quoi aujourd'hui?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (19 Avril 2009)

juju1403 a dit:


> firefox mais je pense me laisser tenter par le nouveau safari on verra bien
> 
> est-ce qu'il existe une école pour devenir Jedi ?



pour cela il suffit de s'inscrire aux universités d'été d'un parti politique.... et tu pourra accomplir des miracles, face au côté obscur (le parti adverse...)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Je me repose, j'en ai besoin.

Que signifie le "." pour toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Avril 2009)

qu'on entre dans la partie décimale!


tu passes combien de temps par semaine sur ton ordi?


----------



## imacg5mortel (19 Avril 2009)

20 heures.

et toi?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Avril 2009)

un peu moins je dirai 10-15H par semaines...


tu écoutes de la musique dans la rue?


----------



## DeepDark (19 Avril 2009)

Toujours.
D'ailleurs pas que dans la rue.
Dès que je suis pas en cours il y a toujours un fond musical.


Quel matosse pour écouter ta musique?


----------



## Tekta (19 Avril 2009)

Quasiment tout le temps avec mon Ipod classic 80 Go Noir 

T'as déjà fait tombé ton Ipod ou autre mp3 de plus de 4 m?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Avril 2009)

oui!


Dimanche ou entre potes?


----------



## aCLR (19 Avril 2009)

Je découvre avec étonnement que entre potes est un jour de la semaine&#8230;
ou
Que dimanche est le nom d'une activité que je connais pas&#8230;





Pouvez-vous énoncer des questions compréhensibles par tous ?


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2009)

Je suis pas sûr qu'on y arrive, certain-es ont vraiment du mal avec le français  



Le dimanche, feignasse ou fourmi ?


----------



## aCLR (19 Avril 2009)

La feignasse ayant glandé toute la semaine, elle fut bien obligée de faire la fourmi le dimanche venu&#8230; 


Enlèves-tu la sécurité enfant sur les briquets Bic ?


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2009)

J'ai que des briquets sans sécurité enfant  La dernière fois que j'en ai eu un dans les mains, il a fallu que Mademoiselle Cha m'explique comment ça marche  


Un tour du monde en First en 15 destinations sur 7 jours ou 2h à 350km de hauteur dans la station spatiale internationale ?

(et je parle même pas du bilan carbone, là, on reste dans le fantasme, hein ! )


----------



## aCLR (19 Avril 2009)

Fantasme pour fantasme, je choisis les 15 destinations en first&#8230;


Quel est ton acteur français préféré ?


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2009)

J'hésite, tout dépend de la tranche d'âge en fait: Pascal Gregory ou Stéphane Rideau



Un film qui t'a marqué avant tes 20 ans ?


----------



## aCLR (19 Avril 2009)

A bigger splash (quand j'avais 17 ans)
Un film documentaire sur une période de la vie du peintre/photographe David Hockney. :love: :love:




Aimes-tu cet artiste ?


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2009)

Je connais, oui, sans doute pas assez  Ce n'est pas mon artiste contemporain préféré mais son regard est intéressant, il est incisif et questionne alors qu'il semble totalement inoffensif au premier regard.

Une &#339;uvre (statue, tableau, vidéo, etc.) que tu aimerais avoir chez toi, pour en profiter tout les jours ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

La Vénus de Milo mais je pourrais pas en faire un porte-manteau 

Tu ris souvent jaune ?


----------



## Tekta (19 Avril 2009)

Nen, je préfère le riz blanc 

Apprendre un cours sur le suicide ou sur la douleur?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Sur le suicide

Quelle méthode utiliserai-tu ?


----------



## kuep (19 Avril 2009)

Choisir la vie, c'est un suicide en soi 

Région parisienne ou Côte d'Azur ?


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2009)

Entre les bretons ou les auvergnats et les italo-varois, je préfère les premiers  Je garderai la Côte d'Azur pour quelques vacances façon lézard






Serpent ou araignée ?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Avril 2009)

serpent...


nintendo ou sony?


----------



## aCLR (19 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> Une uvre (statue, tableau, vidéo, etc.) que tu aimerais avoir chez toi, pour en profiter tout les jours ?



Une boite-en-valise de Duchamp :love:







> nintendo ou sony?


j'ai pas de console 


Tu préfères voyager debout ou assis dans le bus ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Debout

Le mot "con" t'évoques quoi ?


----------



## aCLR (19 Avril 2009)

Celui qui sommeille en moi&#8230;


Aimes-tu le second degré ?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Avril 2009)

oui les fonctions sont simple à étudier!


plutôt scientifique ou littéraire?


----------



## imacg5mortel (19 Avril 2009)

Scientifique.

Un jeu qui t'a marqué?


----------



## aCLR (19 Avril 2009)

Pratiques-tu le recyclage ?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Avril 2009)

oui

pas toi?


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2009)

Si, 12 ans en Suisse ont bien aidé. 




La relation amoureuse la plus longue ?


----------



## DeepDark (19 Avril 2009)

Deux ans et demi...


Des regrets?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Avril 2009)

non ça va...

une envie particulière?


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2009)

Une mission de deux ans à Papeete, dans le genre&#8230;



Les vacances, au frais ou au chaud ?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Avril 2009)

au frais plutôt!


tu as déjà créé un site web?


----------



## havez (19 Avril 2009)

Oui 
3 pour être plus précis.

*Aimez-vous Bose?*


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Oui

Pourquoi la queue du cochon est-elle en tire-bouchon ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (19 Avril 2009)

C'est pour compenser le coté moche de la bête.

Quel est le Mac le moins puissant que tu as utilisé?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Avril 2009)

lisa.


Le plus vieux mac que tu as chez toi?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Un iMac G3

Tu aimais la fantaisie d'Apple à l'époque ?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Avril 2009)

oui...


Pas toi?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Elle me manque terriblement ...

La reprise va être dure ?


----------



## teo (20 Avril 2009)

J'ai jamais aimé repriser mes chaussettes. Je suis paresseux. Donc, oui, c'est dur. Enfin, ça le sera quand j'aurai une chaussette à repriser 



Les frites, avec ou sans ? (on m'a toujours dit de répondre "à côté" histoire de pas en avoir plein les doigts !)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Cent patates !

L'ambiance sur ce fil est-elle meilleure qu'ailleurs ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Avril 2009)

biensur!!!


quelle est la couleur du cheval blanc d'henry 4?


----------



## kuep (20 Avril 2009)

4.

Je suis un marrant t'as vu ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Je t'ai toujours trouvé marrant 

Tu changeras un jour ton avatar ?


----------



## aCLR (20 Avril 2009)

Peut-être le jour où tu en mettras un.


C'est pour quand d'ailleurs ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Je pense que ce sera jamais, j'aime pas les avatars (sauf ceux des autres)

Pourquoi y a t il plus de droitiers que de gauchers ?


----------



## LilyChan (20 Avril 2009)

Je ne sais pas, je suis droitière, demande à un gaucher... 


Mon ordi a prit la flotte    Ais-je une chance qu'il refonctionne normalement?


----------



## teo (20 Avril 2009)

Y'a des chances, faut laisser sécher C'est un portable ? y'a 1000 posts sur ce genre de problème dans les forums  Utilise le mode recherche 



Le prix d'une baguette de pain normale vers chez toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Avril 2009)

un peu moins d'un euro...


tu consommes des substances illicites?


----------



## Tekta (20 Avril 2009)

Nen! Ma seule drogue c'est la musique 

T'as déjà casser la gueule à quelqu'un ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Oui, je suis le chirurgien esthétique de Michael Jackson.

Vous êtes en vacances, vous ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Avril 2009)

oui!

Pas toi?


----------



## teo (20 Avril 2009)

Non.



Bon, c'est l'heure de l'apéro non ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Avril 2009)

Plus maintenant !


Qui c'est qui s'est ennuyé au boulot aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Pas moi en tout cas

Tu bosses dans quoi ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (20 Avril 2009)

Un lycée... 

Pourquoi personne n'aime les photos de plage...


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Avril 2009)

La pharmaceutique !

T'aimes le salami ?


edit : toasted


----------



## pierre-auvergne (20 Avril 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> La pharmaceutique !
> 
> T'aimes le salami ?
> 
> ...



>> HS... Grillé !


----------



## estcethomas (20 Avril 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> La pharmaceutique !
> 
> T'aimes le salami ?
> 
> ...



pas plus que ça!


tu manges du chocolat?


----------



## 217ae1 (20 Avril 2009)

biensûr !

pourquoi, pas toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Avril 2009)

si en ce moment même!


tu manges ton caca?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

bien sûr !

Pourquoi, pas toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Avril 2009)

quand j'ai de la mayonnaise oui!


tu es un fayot?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Avril 2009)

Oui.... mais bien cuit pour pas faire péter. 


Qui n'a pas son Harrap's ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Avril 2009)

moi j'en ai un!


t'es speed comme mec?


----------



## Tekta (20 Avril 2009)

Ca dépend des jours!

Tu sais ce que c'est un polynucléaire neutrophile?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Avril 2009)

C'est celui qui mange la merde dans ton sang.... Les truc qui n'ont pas tes antigènes à toi. 


Qu'est-ce que le ramasse-miettes ? (en cocoa)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

C'est Objective-C 2.0, en utilisant Xcode 3.0 inclus dans Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard.

Qu'est-ce que tu faisais le premier janvier 2000 ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Avril 2009)

Repas de famille. :rose:

Connais-tu Berck ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Avril 2009)

oui mais je n'y suis jamais allé!


tu vas souvent chez le dentiste?


----------



## Lamégère (21 Avril 2009)

Non j'ai plus de dents, c'est pratique....

Et toi, le dernier détartrage?


----------



## kuep (21 Avril 2009)

Au Destop, y'a un ou deux mois.

Se laver, c'est pour les gens sales ? (...)


----------



## Lamégère (21 Avril 2009)

Ben oui, me lave jamais, suis propre!

Pourquoi? c'est mal?


----------



## teo (21 Avril 2009)

Non, non. Mais éloigne-toi un peu, tu seras mieux  Encore un peu, oui.


Ah je respire 





Citadin, rural ou rurbain ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Avril 2009)

Citarbal.

Motivés ou pas cet aprèm' ?....


...moi pas. :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

Motivé, très motivé 

Tu prends des vitamines ?


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Avril 2009)

beurk ! pas en complément en tout cas 

quelle profondeur ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Avril 2009)

20000 lieux!


tu es abonnés à un magasine?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

Non !

Ton programme du soir ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Avril 2009)

une petite soirée pépère posé dans le canap'

j'ai une soirée déguisée vendredi je crois, en quoi je peux bien me déguiser?


----------



## Lamégère (21 Avril 2009)

En R2D2 mais le plus dur ça va être pour les discussion 

Ca te plait?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Avril 2009)

hum... peu mieux faire...


tu connais les beruriers noir?


----------



## teo (21 Avril 2009)

Clair  Découvert ça grâce à des copines du lycée en 1985. Et je suis abonné à leur newsletter 

Porcherie !!!

Bon, pour se calmer un peu tu connais les Young Gods (sont passés acoustiques  ) ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Avril 2009)

très peu...  faudrait que j'écoutes!


Le prochain concert que tu vas voire?


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Avril 2009)

indochine

ta prochaine journée de boulot ?


----------



## DeepDark (21 Avril 2009)

Demain...
Mais journée est un bien grand mot, je dirais plutôt matinée. 
:love:


Ta prochaine journée de repos?
(bien mérité ou pas)


----------



## Tekta (21 Avril 2009)

Ma prochaine journée de repos!
Mardi de la semaine prochaine à partir de 15h et ce pour 5 mois 
Et bien mérité oui!

T'as déjà eu à faire à la police?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Avril 2009)

oui quelques fois...
pour ivresse sur la voie publique étant mineur, graph...


Toi jamais?


----------



## Tekta (21 Avril 2009)

Pas encore 

Et t'as déjà fait de la cellule de dégrisement?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Avril 2009)

ben... oui...


tu as vue le film yes man?


----------



## Tekta (21 Avril 2009)

Pas encore...

Il est bien?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Avril 2009)

ça va... je le regarde en ce moment...


le prochain film que tu verras?


----------



## Tekta (22 Avril 2009)

Bonne question!
Prediction a l'air pas mal, à suivre
Safari a l'air pas mal aussi! (non ce n'est pas le logiciel )
Ou 2012, et pour calmer le tout Monstre contre Alien en 3D ça peut être sympa avec les pots :rateau:

Une préférence pour l'un d'eux?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

Au hasard Safari 

Tu as justement déjà fait un safari ?


----------



## elKBron (22 Avril 2009)

celui de Peaugres en Ardèche.

ca compte comme un vrai safari ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

On va dire que oui 

Qu'est-ce qu'une singularité quantique ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Avril 2009)

je ne sais pas... :s


tu travailles sur un ordi? et si oui un mac ou un pc?


----------



## Lamégère (22 Avril 2009)

pc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






C'est terrible non?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Avril 2009)

ouai grave terrible!!!!

tu sais quoi? j'ai mes pass 6 jours pour le paleo!!
ça c'est génial non?


----------



## Lamégère (22 Avril 2009)

ouais super!

Mais c'est quoi?:mouais:


----------



## estcethomas (22 Avril 2009)

c'est un festival de musique géant!!!  pour plus d'info... ici la prog pique les yeux...


tu aimes le dernier indochine?


----------



## Lamégère (22 Avril 2009)

M'a pas transcendé, en même temps j'ai jamais vraiment aimé, donc ceci explique cela 

Pourquoi t'es fan d'Indochine?:mouais:
Mais t'as quel âge pour les connaitre?

Oui ya 2 questions mais bon hein!


----------



## estcethomas (22 Avril 2009)

pas fan, mais disons que j'aime bien! en faite c'était un des premiers groupes que j'ai écouté quand j'était tout pitit. 
Et pour la seconde question j'ai 18 ans depuis peu!


Et toi t'as quel age?


----------



## Lamégère (22 Avril 2009)

Ouuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhh , ben 32


Comment tu fais pour les connaitre à ton âge???


----------



## estcethomas (22 Avril 2009)

ben disons que je suis le fils d'une association un peu bizarre... Je suis le fils d'un papa punk et d'une maman hippie... mais genre méchamment punk... donc ben j'ai tout de suite eu plein de musique tout autour de moi... et donc bref à 10 je pense j'ai acheté nuits intime d'eux et depuis j'écoute ce qu'ils font même si c'est pas trop le style de musique que j'écoute en générale...


Et toi t'écoutes quoi?


----------



## Lamégère (22 Avril 2009)

Portishead, Massive Attack, Métallica, Muse aussi, etc... etc...

Tu manges quoi à midi?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Avril 2009)

une pizza devant les simpson!!!


tu aimes les simpsons?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

J'ai déjà mangé.
Là, je rote.

Tu aimes ?


----------



## Lamégère (22 Avril 2009)

Oui j'ai le même à la maison!

Moi je pête, tu m'aimes?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Avril 2009)

oui j'adore cette petite odeur!


un bout de pizza?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

Nan, merci, pu faim.


Hey Hey, es-tu un garçon-fille, l'allure stupéfiante habillé comme ma fiancé ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Avril 2009)

un garçon...


tu as déjà joué a guitare hero?


----------



## Lamégère (22 Avril 2009)

Si ta fiancée est le sosie du chanteur de Tokyo hotel, ben non, désolée...

Non j'aurais plutôt dit Elvira

ahhhh grillé par l'esthomas 

Non pas joué à guitare hero

Et toi tu connais Tekken? sais pu si un k" ou 2


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

J'connais "Tekken tête de morrrrrt !"
C'est un peu une insulte, mais pas trop.




T'aimes bien le mode pudique des grands fauves bourrus qui appellent enculé ou fils de pute leurs amis les plus proches ?


----------



## Lamégère (22 Avril 2009)

Ouais, t'as oublié tête d'enculé aussi, enfin pour répondre, ya plus marrant que ça quand même 

Qui dans tes proches te traite de la sorte?
Allez dis à Lamégère quiquisait qu'est malpoli et  non pas malpoilu


----------



## teo (22 Avril 2009)

*[Mode là juste comme ça en passant ON]*
Euh, je veux pas dire, mais bon, des questions compréhensibles et auxquelles on peut répondre ?
*[/Mode là juste comme ça en passant OFF]*

J'en connais pas, on va dire et si j'ai bien compris.

Tu as plus de livres ou plus de DVD ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Avril 2009)

beaucoup plus de livre biensur!


ton auteur préféré?


----------



## kuep (22 Avril 2009)

1m 1m50 ca dépend 

Tu veux faire quoi quand tu seras grand ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Avril 2009)

inge son!


je vais y arriver?:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

Oui

Content que le forum soit de retour ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Avril 2009)

je ne savais pas qu'il était partie...


Il a fermé?:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

Quelques soucis en effet

Tu fais quoi dans ce cas là ? .


----------



## estcethomas (22 Avril 2009)

ben... ce que je fais d'habitude autre que le forum...


c'était à quelle heure?
Et toi tu fais quoi?

Oui je sais ça fait 2 questions mais bon...


----------



## aCLR (22 Avril 2009)

je fais du dessin vectoriel&#8230; :style:




Aimes-tu dessiner avec des vecteurs ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

J'adore ça, je me destine à ce genre d'usage dans l'avenir

Comment être à lécoute de lart pour comprendre et changer le monde ?


----------



## GrInGoo (23 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'adore ça, je me destine à ce genre d'usage dans l'avenir
> 
> Comment être à lécoute de lart pour comprendre et changer le monde ?


En sniffant des trucs bizarre. 

Il fait beau chez toi aujourd'hui ?


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2009)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Il fait beau chez toi aujourd'hui ?


Le soleil a l'air de se pointer


C0rentin a dit:


> Comment être à lécoute de lart pour comprendre et changer le monde ?


Déplacer son regard de la sous-culture vers la culture au sens noble du terme et mettre en pratique ces thèses



As-tu allumé la tv ce matin ?


----------



## elKBron (23 Avril 2009)

je n ai pas de tv. c'est un objet du démon 

as tu un crucifix dans ton habitation ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Avril 2009)

oui... dans les toilettes...


ça fait longtemps que tu es debout?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

Je suis passé de la position couché à la position assis à 07h03 - heure de mon réveil.


Réveil en musique, en buzzer, en radio, au soleil, par la langue d'une chèvre apprivoisée sur la plante de tes pieds ou autre ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Avril 2009)

pour moi c'est la musique, rien ne vaut les sex pistols pour bien commencer la journée!


Et pour t'endormir avec ou sans musique?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

Sans.


Troubles du sommeil ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Avril 2009)

aucun... à moins que les pannes de réveille plus ou moins volontaire les matins où il y a cour ça compte comme un trouble du sommeil!


tu fais partie d'une association caritative?


----------



## teo (23 Avril 2009)

Non.


En dehors de ton écran, quel est l'image [affiche, photo, etc.] que tu as devant toi ou que tu peux voir dans un coin de ton il ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

A droite, à l'extrémité de mon champs de vision, fièrement dressée sur son petit support, une magnifique "To do list" pleine de trucs à faire.

Trop pleine.


Tu te fais des listes ? Des penses-bêtes ? Des trucs comme ça ?


----------



## teo (23 Avril 2009)

Uniquement avant d'aller faire les courses, que j'oublie régulièrement de prendre, comme les rares autres listes. Mes rendez-vous et les anniversaires, c'est iCal qui me les rappelle ou son petit copain mon sony-ericsson.


La première chose que tu fais en arrivant chez toi ? (c'est à dire après avoir fermé la porte)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

Poser le sac,
Bisous aux loulous - ça va, bonne journée ? Ouais, ouais, je te prète le iPod, laisse-moi le temps d'arriver...


Et la dernière chose que tu fais avant de partir de chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

Vérifier si j'ai bien fermer le gaz 

Tu as des manies ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Avril 2009)

euh... je sais pas trop...


Comme?


----------



## teo (23 Avril 2009)

Ah ces gamins, aucune inspiration  Comme te gratter le nez quand tu attend au feu rouge, voler des carambars au tabac du coin, faire le signe de croix quand tu croises un chat noir, te gratter l'oreille quand tu racontes des carabistouiles&#8230; ce genre de manies quoi 



Tu es Vierge ? (alors là, facile !)


----------



## estcethomas (23 Avril 2009)

non!


T'es mariés?


----------



## 217ae1 (23 Avril 2009)

non.

c'est possible a mon age ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

Oui, moi aussi je suis puceau.

Les jours feriés tombent assez bien, cette année, non ?


----------



## 217ae1 (23 Avril 2009)

chez moi, oui.

et chez toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Avril 2009)

on ne peut mieux!


t'as quel age?


----------



## ScubaARM (23 Avril 2009)

21 x 2

par quel bout dois je l'attraper ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

Par aucuns bouts .

Qu'est ce qui se passera quand les poules auront des dents ?


----------



## 217ae1 (23 Avril 2009)

mon mac aura le rhum. 

j'ai raison ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Avril 2009)

peut être... 


c'est quoi ton job?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

C'est de ne pas en avoir

Quels fleurs pour la fête des mères ? (c'est le 10 mai en Belgique)


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (24 Avril 2009)

Des chrysanthème.... (et en France, on est le 24 Avril ! :rose


Et si non, demain, c'est quel jour ??!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

Merci de ta réponse , demain c'est Samedi.

Quelle est la signification du Samedi et en latin  ?


----------



## elKBron (24 Avril 2009)

c'est à rapprocher de saturday en anglais, ce qui nous pousse vers Saturne, j'imagine. Donc jour de Saturne. Il y a d'ailleurs une explication de ce genre pour chaque jour de la semaine

combien y a t il de planètes dans le système solaire aujourd'hui (et pas par rapport a ce que vous avez appris à l'école y a longtemps, hein ) ?


----------



## teo (24 Avril 2009)

8 même si cela ne fait pas l'unanimité 




*2001, l'odyssée de l'espace* de Stanley Kubrick, tu l'as vu en salle ou sur petit écran ?


----------



## estcethomas (24 Avril 2009)

sur petit écran, j'étais un peu jeune quand il est sortit...


il y a une époque de l'histoire qui te passionne?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

La seconde guerre mondiale

As-tu lu "Si c'est un homme" de Primo Levi, si oui qu'en as-tu pensé ?


----------



## Tekta (24 Avril 2009)

Non désolé.. je l'ai pas lu... mais je prends note et ça sera peut être ma prochaine lecture 
(je conseil aussi "le meilleur des mondes" mais je ne sais plus de quel auteur c'est...)

Tu me conseil quoi entre ranger l'appartement ou ranger le grenier?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2009)

Ranger l'appartement en mettant le bordel dans le grenier 

Tu partiras où en vacance cet été ?


----------



## elKBron (25 Avril 2009)

je reviens de vacances, et donc je ne pars jamais en été (cf un post de l'été dernier je crois, dans lequel j'expliquais ma démarche )

penses tu quand tu pars en vacances aux conséquences écologiques, humanitaires et culturelles (je ne parle pas que du CO2 dont se gavent les média, il y d'autres composantes tout aussi inquiétantes, voire plus...) ?


----------



## teo (25 Avril 2009)

Oui. J'essaie, à ma mesure, comme dans ma vie de tout les jours. Quand je pars en vacances.
J'assume le fait que je ne veux plus prendre l'avion. C'est un petit pas. J'adore l'avion, la puissance au décollage, _borderline_, la formidable attente au dessus des nuages, la chance ultime de pouvoir y être. Là-haut. J'en ai profité. USA, Australie, Tunisie, Ile Maurice Je n'ai pas de leçons à donner à personne. Derniers vols en 2001. Je ne veux plus participer à l'extension des domaines touristiques qui ravagent physiquement et culturellement la plupart des zones et les populations où j'ai pu les voir s'étendre, cancer égoïste, ghettos dorés où rien n'est payé au vrai prix. L'Australie me manque. Les Etas-Unis aussi. Dommage pour moi. J'ai la chance de pouvoir en moins de 4h de train être reçu par de la famille ou des amis dans des endroits que j'aime. Je me fous de paraître un gentil illuminé, c'est un choix personnel, je ne veux pas culpabiliser les gens, je crois plus au geste de l'individu qui se dit que oui, il peut changer les choses, à son niveau. En changeant, pour demain. Libre aux autres ensuite d'entendre ou pas. 
Back to basics.


Et toi ce soir ? Tu sors ?


----------



## estcethomas (25 Avril 2009)

non c'est bon je rentre à peine, là je vais me mettre au lit... et je viens d'apprendre que j'avais des invités ce soir!:sleep:


Et toi tu fais quoi de ta soirée?


----------



## teo (25 Avril 2009)

Soirée _Useless_ à la Java, Paris: un vieux pote de Genève, maintenant musicien à Berlin, vient y mixer.
J'espère passer un bon moment et pas être crevé trop vite 


Tu fais des nuits blanches à quelle fréquence ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2009)

Jamais, je dors bien par contre je me lève tôt

Ton heure préférée pour te lever ?


----------



## DeepDark (25 Avril 2009)

Je dirais 11 heures.
Ça me permet de compenser le sommeil que j'ai en retard...
... tout en laissant l'après-midi libre.


Mais la plupart du temps, c'est levé 6 heures (du moins la semaine)


Tu écoutes quoi là maintenant?


----------



## teo (25 Avril 2009)

_"Brits" Medley_ des *Pet Shop Boys* sur leur album Yes en téléchargement sur le Store*. 
Pour les fans seulement  J'ai jamais été fan des medley megamix du genre.


Ton dernier restau, une bonne adresse ?





_* Edit: ce morceau n'est plus disponible actuellement sur le store _


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2009)

Le Charles-Quint bien qu'un peu cher

Ton type de cuisine préféré ?


----------



## estcethomas (25 Avril 2009)

italienne!


ton bassiste préféré?


----------



## teo (25 Avril 2009)

Bassou :love:


Ton modérateur macgéen préféré ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (25 Avril 2009)

Bassou, car il est sadique. Il adore les cds rouges...

Que penses-tu de ce système d´évaluation ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2009)

J'en pense que je donne que du vert, je préfère mille fois recevoir un MP pour m'expliquer pourquoi mon post n'a pas plu.

Le vert c'est la couleur de ?


----------



## aCLR (25 Avril 2009)

La canette de bière&#8230;


As-tu déjà mangé du canard laqué ?


----------



## estcethomas (25 Avril 2009)

oui!


as tu déjà mangé des araignées?


----------



## aCLR (25 Avril 2009)

Non.



As-tu déjà mangé des piranhas grillés au barbecue ?


----------



## estcethomas (25 Avril 2009)

non.

c'est bon?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

Qu'est-ce que j'en sais 

Quel est ton acteur préféré ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Avril 2009)

Nicolas cage.


ton actrice préférée?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

Jodie Foster

On fait un peu dans le Proust, le don de la nature que tu voudrais avoir ?


----------



## teo (26 Avril 2009)

Je l'ai déjà ? 

Nan, je rigole. Chais pas. Voler. Ah non, pitin, pas un pigeon, non


_Battlestar Galactica 2003_ est-elle la meilleure série de la décennie ? (pour moi, aucun doute )


----------



## juju1403 (26 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> Je l'ai déjà ?
> 
> Nan, je rigole. Chais pas. Voler. Ah non, pitin, pas un pigeon, non
> 
> ...




non c'est LOST la meilleure série

est-ce que je vais aller au cinoch' demain voir OSS 117  ?


----------



## DeepDark (26 Avril 2009)

Etant donné que la science-fiction et moi ça fait deux.
Et étant donné que j'ai essayé de regarder cette série (et ce fût un bel échec, mais j'ai essayé ), je ne dirais pas que c'est la meilleure série de la décennie...

(pas taper... Aïe...)


Je parierais plutôt sur Les Sopranos :love:
(c'est plus mon "genre")


Ton top-Five_spécial_séries, c'est quoi?


Edit : Et voilà, j'arrange mon post, pépère, et entre temps... 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Donc :

OSS fût une belle erreur...
(à 14.-, ça fait mal au c**)

Mais si tu poses la question c'est que tu vas y aller 



Ma question reste d'actualité


----------



## juju1403 (26 Avril 2009)

bon vu que je me suis faite grillée là je réponds

LOST / Urgences / FBI / NCIS / et toutes les autres auxquelles je suis accro

bon est-ce que je vais aller au ciné demain soir ?


----------



## aCLR (26 Avril 2009)

On diffuse Lost au ciné en ce moment !?


T'es pas encore couché ?


----------



## kuep (26 Avril 2009)

Oui tu vas aller au ciné.

Le premier épisode de la saison 5 de Lost a été diffusé en VO sous titrée à Paris hier dans je sais pas quelle salle au Grand REX, à je sais pas quelle occasion à l'occasion du Festival Jules Verne, en présence de 2-3 personnages de la série, Evangeline Lilly et Michael Emerson et des créateurs de la série.
http://www.julesvernefestival.com/jva/spip.php?rubrique258&lang=fr

Je suis pas couché.

De gros changements s'annoncent pour toi dans les mois à venir ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Oui l'entrée dans le monde de l'entreprise

À quoi dois-je m'attendre ?


----------



## elKBron (27 Avril 2009)

au pire comme au meilleur, ca dépend 

as tu déjà pensé au fait que suite à ton entrée dans le monde de l'entreprise tu pourrais vite poser ta démission tellement tes collaborateurs sont casses bonbons ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Je pense que c'est envisageable mais j'espère tomber sur des types agréables.

Les personnages historiques que tu méprises le plus ?


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2009)

En même temps pour une entreprise individuelle, y'a pas grand monde pour te gonfler le sauciflard à part les clients et les sous-traitants. Mais faut bien vivre alors&#8230;


Dans mes contemporains ou faut remonter dans l'Histoire 


Connais-tu le lâcher-prise ?


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2009)

Ouais. Pitin de saloperie&#8230; mais y'a que ça pas vrai ?



Une soirée mémorable dans tous les sens du terme ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Hier soir pour l'anniversaire de mon père on s'est bien amusé, sans engueulades pour une fois.

Quelles sont tes relations avec tes parents ?


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2009)

Beaucoup mieux depuis que tout est clair&#8230; 


Ce serait-y pas le moment pour faire une pause ? (aller boire un café, lever les yeux de cet écran; etc&#8230


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Si j'y vais tu as raison trop d'ordi tue l'ordi 

Quel café vas-tu prendre ?


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2009)

Finalement j'ai pris un chocolat au lait&#8230;


Ai-je bien fais ?


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2009)

Toujours se faire du bien  :love:



J'ai fait un gâteau aujourd'hui. Des années que cela ne m'était pas arrivé. Un flan avec des pommes. T'en veux ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Avril 2009)

Avec plaisir.

Thé, chocolat, café ou autre pour accompagner ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Café toujours ...

Pourquoi le bâillement est-il contagieux ?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Avril 2009)

aucune idée!


tu écoutes quoi comme radio?


----------



## DeepDark (27 Avril 2009)

Je n'écoute que France Inter (quand je mange, ou en bagnole).

Et certains podcasts de Couleur 3...




Un film coup de coeur à me conseiller?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Avril 2009)

bled number one est vraiment sympa!


quelqu'un l'a déjà vue?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2009)

Non je ne connais pas

Les relations ne sont-elles pas le contraire d'amour ?


----------



## teo (28 Avril 2009)

Euh&#8230;


Il ne manque pas un mot, une partie de la phrase ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Avril 2009)

je pense... ou alors c'est que je ne comprends pas la question...


et sinon t'as passé une bonne journée?:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2009)

Non.
trop fatigué pour ça.

Es-tu égoiste ?


----------



## Bassman (28 Avril 2009)

Non je ne crois pas. Sur certaines choses, bien sûr, parce qu'elles ne se partagent pas ou difficilement, mais dans la globalité, je ne pense pas.

Es-tu jaloux ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2009)

Non.
Mais j'ai beaucoup travaillé sur moi pour ça.


Continuons.
Menteur ?


----------



## Bassman (28 Avril 2009)

Par omission, ça m'est arrivé, mais sinon, non j'en suis incapable. On m'a même reproché plusieurs fois de dire la vérité.

Tricheur ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2009)

Non.
Mais très mauvais perdant quand c'est le hasard qui est contre moi...

Colérique ?


----------



## Bassman (28 Avril 2009)

Ca peut m'arriver. Ca m'est arrivé, mais les circonstances jouent énormément.
L'autre vérole avait le don pour me foutre hors de moi.

Vénal ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2009)

Pas fondamentalement, non.
J'aime le pognon et le confort matériel qui va avec, mais pas à n'importe quel prix.

Gourmand ?


----------



## Bassman (28 Avril 2009)

Oui, oui oui et re oui 

Passionné ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2009)

Oui de par l'informatique, le basket-ball, la lecture, le cinéma et les jeux video

Tu fais quoi en cas de conflit avec une personne tu l'évites ou tu l'affrontes ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2009)

J'ai tendance à éviter.
mais c'est une connerie.


Calme ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2009)

D'un calme inquiétant ...

Où est Charlie ?


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Avril 2009)

y'a déja la flèche. :rateau:

quelle marque de mac ? :rateau: 

haut-parleurs internes (au mac) ou éxternes ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Avril 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> y'a déja la flèche. :rateau:
> 
> quelle marque de mac ? :rateau:
> 
> haut-parleurs internes (au mac) ou éxternes ?



Externes

Oreille interne ou pavillon en banlieue ?


----------



## teo (28 Avril 2009)

On va dire oreille interne.


Pour passer le bd périphérique ou l'autoroute de contournement, as-tu toujours ton passeport avec toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2009)

J'ai toujours mes papiers avec moi oui !

Pourquoi un marchand ambulant vendant des châtaignes grillées crie "Chauds les marrons chauds !!!" ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Avril 2009)

sûrement parce que c'est à peu près tout ce qu'il sait dire en français...


tu as déjà acheté sur les petites annonces macg?


----------



## imacg5mortel (28 Avril 2009)

Oui, une fois, c'était sympa.

Tu vends tes (vieilles) machines Apple?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Avril 2009)

certaines oui...


ta chanson préféré?


----------



## imacg5mortel (28 Avril 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> certaines oui...
> 
> 
> ta chanson préféré?



Une question trop dure!!
Au pif, To Wish Impossible Things de The Cure.

Ton premier OS X?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Avril 2009)

Cheetah ou guépard comme tu veux, qui est sortie le jour de mon anniv'. Bon c'était l'ordi de mon papa mais quand même!


la distrib linux que tu préfère?


----------



## PoM (28 Avril 2009)

Celle du pingouin...

Ton prochain achat apple?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Avril 2009)

aucune idée... j'ai mon macbook il marche alors je ne vois pas ce que je pourrai racheter!


Tu es cool comme mec?


----------



## imacg5mortel (28 Avril 2009)

Cool est un mot au sens plutôt large.

Tu ne postes que dans ce sujet?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Avril 2009)

ben quand j'ai la flemme d'aller voir mes flux rss oui... parce que je reçoit un mail d'abonnement... En faite c'est souvent la semaine, le week end et les vacances non!


c'est grave docteur?


----------



## LilyChan (28 Avril 2009)

Ca se soigne très bien , pas de panique!! 


Mexicain ou chinois?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Avril 2009)

mexicain!


Tu aimes faire la cuisine?


----------



## imacg5mortel (28 Avril 2009)

Je ne saurais dire, la description des symptômes est un peu floue 

Rock The Casbah Ou London Calling?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

London Calling 

Tu arrives à te trouver beau/séduisant ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

Oui, maintenant oui.

T'as des complexes physiques ?


----------



## Bassman (29 Avril 2009)

Enormément, mais je commence à m'y faire.
En fait c'est selon les périodes, et en ce moment c'est plutôt propice. J'ai envie de plaire, d'être positif, et du coup ça rejailli sur moi : je me sens bien et j'assume bien tel que je suis.

C'est grave docteur ?


----------



## Lamégère (29 Avril 2009)

Oui très, il faut amputer!

Je commence par où?


----------



## elKBron (29 Avril 2009)

par le maxillaire gauche

dans quelle fac as tu fait tes études ?


----------



## Lamégère (29 Avril 2009)

Je ne suis pas allée à la fac, me suis arrêtée en BTS

Et pourquoi cette question?


----------



## teo (29 Avril 2009)

Aucune idée.


Coiffeur ou coupe perso ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

Coiffeur.
Mais le coiffage quotidien reste perso...
Hé hé.

Qu'est-ce qui te fait rire ?


----------



## teo (29 Avril 2009)

En ce moment, le SAV macgeneration et regarder la série Soap (1979) :love:


Tu manges plus à midi ou le soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

Le soir

C'est normal de voir des mots à la place d'autres mots ?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Avril 2009)

si ils  sont vraiment oui, sinon non...


ton instrument préféré?


----------



## teo (29 Avril 2009)

Le téléscope 


21 jours en bateau: Destination Antarctique ou Destination Seychelles ?


----------



## aCLR (29 Avril 2009)

Antarctique (bien que j'ai le mal de mer, en 21 jours ça doit passer&#8230


Alors, tu t'en sors avec ce document AI ?

ou

As-tu quelque chose de prévu pour ce grand week-end ?


----------



## teo (29 Avril 2009)

Pfff&#8230;les perspectives c'est chaud, pas touché aujourd'hui  Je vais bosser avec ton fichier. Pour ce grand week-end, non rien, y'a bien la _Yes Sir_ qui reprend, mais je ne suis pas persuadé de l'intérêt de sortir là-bas...


Qui veut une portion de flan aux pommes avec un earl grey Blue of London ?


----------



## DeepDark (29 Avril 2009)

Repos.
Boulot.
Photo (si le temps s'y prête parce que là...).
Lecture.
Sortir aussi.

Comm d'hab' en fait.
Mais en mieux, et en plus long :love:

Edit : Grillé...



Tu me donnes faim pour le coup.
Et je viens de manger 



Un artiste à nous faire découvrir?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

Moi je veux bien ça me remettra de cette journée où j'avais l'impression d'être dans un autre univers.

Qu'est-ce que tu ferais en cas de guerre ?


----------



## LilyChan (29 Avril 2009)

Avec mes ptits bras... euh... pas grand chose! 

Et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

Je suis débrouillard je trouverai

Pourquoi, dans Windows, pour arrêter le système il faut aller dans Démarrer ?


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Avril 2009)

Ben sinon il s'éteind pas  t'as des questions bizarre toi !


Pourquoi sous mac on est bien ?


----------



## aCLR (29 Avril 2009)

C'est une bonne question ça&#8230;
À dire vrai quand j'ai acheté mon ordinateur, je me suis arrêté chez le premier revendeur venu. Et il ne vendait que des macintosh. Alors j'en ai pris un histoire de voir. Tout va bien depuis sauf que je trouve pas le menu démarrer pour l'éteindre alors il reste tout le temps allumé&#8230;


Combien de comptes en banque as-tu ?


----------



## DeepDark (29 Avril 2009)

Trois...


Ma question de tout à l'heure est restée en suspens donc :

"Un artiste à nous faire découvrir?"


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2009)

Dan The Automator

Un artiste à *ne pas* nous faire découvrir ?


----------



## elKBron (30 Avril 2009)

Britney Spears... Tout le monde la connait déjà, donc n'est pas à découvrir  

Qu'y a t il à faire en région Rhône Alpes ce we ? (j'ai bien peur de m'ennuyer )


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2009)

Monte à la Capitale, tu trouveras sûrement quelque chose à faire.


As-tu remarqué les deux nouveaux boutons au bout de chaque réponse dans GoogleWeb ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2009)

Oui

Ton fantasme féminin c'est qui ?


----------



## elKBron (30 Avril 2009)

c'est la femme que j'aimerai... ou comment assouvir son fantasme en le faisant devenir réalité 

d'ailleurs, penses tu que cela vaut la peine de réaliser ses rêves les plus fous ?


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2009)

C'est plus possible pour moi qui rêvais de chausser du 41. Bah ouais, y'a quand même plus de choix pour les nanas que pour les mecs en matière de pompes. Et comme elles passent leurs temps à nous piquer nos chemises, j'aurais pu leur piquer quelques modèles de chaussures&#8230;


Te considères-tu dans la moyenne ?


----------



## teo (30 Avril 2009)

Moyenne niveau pointure ? Chais pas, je fais du 41  Il s'agit de savoir de quelle moyenne ? L'humain peut être tellement de choses, de chiffres, de catégories 



Tu as des américains comme amis ? (hors web 2.0 s'entend)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2009)

Non.

Tu aimes le filet américain ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (30 Avril 2009)

Non, ce n'est pas courant chez moi.

Quel type de sauvegardes?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2009)

Sauvegarde manuelle

Tu as peur des araignées ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (30 Avril 2009)

Pas vraiment, mais je n'y touche pas  

Tu as un animal ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2009)

3 chats (voir le fil sur le portfolio).

Pourquoi les jockeys ont des tenues ridicules ?


----------



## estcethomas (30 Avril 2009)

pour qu'il y ait au moins quelque chose de drôle à voir dans les hippodrome!:rateau:
quoi que les solidays c'est pas mal faut bien avouer!


tu as déjà été au solidays?


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Avril 2009)

Nan, je suis resté au palier

c'est dans le parc de saint cloud ou dans l'hippodrome de Neuilly


----------



## estcethomas (30 Avril 2009)

non c'est rock en seine dans le parc saint clous, et les solidays c'est à l'hippodrome de longchamp!




alors quelqu'un y va?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2009)

Pas moi en tous les cas

Tu aimes le muguet ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Mai 2009)

oui


à qui vas tu offrir du muguet aujourd'hui?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2009)

À ma môman 

Quelle est la signification du muguet ?


----------



## aCLR (1 Mai 2009)

C'est un plante de saison&#8230;


Combien de clochettes sur ton brin ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Mai 2009)

beaucoup!


tu en as déjà vendue?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2009)

Jamais malheureux

Tu as voté pour les Lascars 2009 ? Si oui pas de regrets dans tes choix ?


----------



## teo (1 Mai 2009)

Non, je m'abstiens  Je me réserve pour les Européennes 



Déjà voté pour des élections nationales ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Mai 2009)

non.


Tu as été manifester?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2009)

Oui plusieurs fois

Ça sert à quelque chose ou c'est de l'utopie ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Mai 2009)

Pour moi, ça peut faire bouger les choses. Surtout chez nous. 

DB ou SNCF ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Mai 2009)

je ne sais pas ce que c'est que DB...


Et aujourd'hui tu as été manifester?


----------



## imacg5mortel (1 Mai 2009)

Non.

Et toi?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Mai 2009)

oui!


le programme de ce soir?


----------



## imacg5mortel (1 Mai 2009)

2-3 Heures de Majora's Mask.

Tu connais ce jeu?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Mai 2009)

non...

C'est quoi?


----------



## imacg5mortel (1 Mai 2009)

Un jeu développé par Nintendo, qui était sorti sur Nintendo 64 en 2001.
C'est un jeu extraordinaire.

Tu penses que les jeux vidéos peuvent être une forme d'art?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Mai 2009)

certain oui!


Le 8eme art?:rateau:


----------



## imacg5mortel (1 Mai 2009)

Sans aucun doute pour moi.

Marque de ta voiture?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2009)

Volkswagen

Tu aimes les Beetle ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Mai 2009)

oui j'adore, ma préféré c'est la big, en rouge pétant elle est superbe!


Tu vois laquelle c'est?


----------



## imacg5mortel (2 Mai 2009)

Non je suis allergique aux VW, même si la Beetle est sympa.

Quelle compacte trouves-tu la plus belle (en ce moment)?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2009)

La Mini Cooper

Mario ou Sonic ?


----------



## aCLR (2 Mai 2009)

Sonic dans une mini cooper qui fait la course avec Mario dans une Fiat 500&#8230; 


Qui va gagner ?


----------



## teo (2 Mai 2009)

Anglais ou italien donc je suis partagé
Ex-æquo on va dire 


Orc ou Tauren ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2009)

Beurk c'est moche ces trucs de WOW , allez Orc

Qu'offrir à une personne qui est à l'hôpital ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (2 Mai 2009)

Sa présence.

Tu vas acheter Snow Leopard le jour J ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2009)

Comme d'habitude oui

Installera-tu Mac OS X 10.5.7 quand il sera disponible le jour j ? .


----------



## imacg5mortel (2 Mai 2009)

Oui  , mais pas de SL pour moi 

Quels écouteurs résistants et non-Intra acheter?


----------



## teo (2 Mai 2009)

J'attendrai sans doute 3-4 jours histoire de voir les galères des uns et des autres. Et avant de lancer le bouzin, je lancerai d'abord une sauvegarde Time Machine 
Toasted


Koss Portapro, un classique indémodable :love:



Ton prochain mac, dans combien de temps ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (2 Mai 2009)

Le jour où mes parents auront un accès de folie. 

Tu passes parfois en fraude dans le métro ?


----------



## teo (2 Mai 2009)

Non. Ca m'est arrivé mais je déteste rester coincé dans les tourniquets 


Ton apéro préféré ?


----------



## Craquounette (2 Mai 2009)

Un p'tit cornalin avec qques olives, je dis rarement non :style:

Fromages ou / et dessert ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2009)

Dessert

Tu connais une chanson pour bien s'endormir (hors Vincent Delerm) ?


----------



## ScubaARM (2 Mai 2009)

Franky Vincent 

Pour quand le déluge ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (2 Mai 2009)

Quand les porcs seront tous morts. :rose:

Que penses-tu de l'Auvergne ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (2 Mai 2009)

Jamais visité! 

Tu as déjà visité un pays africain?


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (2 Mai 2009)

Non mais c'est prévu.

Est tu deja allez a New York ??


----------



## estcethomas (2 Mai 2009)

Une seul fois oui!


Ton dernier voyage à l'étranger?


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (2 Mai 2009)

A doha 

Si tu devait changer de mac tu prendrait quoi??


----------



## estcethomas (2 Mai 2009)

je dois bien avouer qu'un petit macbook pro 15' ça me tenterai bien!


Et toi?


----------



## imacg5mortel (2 Mai 2009)

Un iMac G4 ou un Mac Mini. (les autres j'ai toujours l'impression que ça me tiendras 3 jours tout au plus).

Tu as aussi cette impression que les Macs ont trop de problèmes Hardware ? (je précise bien impression).


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

Plus qu'auparavant en effet.

Pour iMacG5 est mortel ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (3 Mai 2009)

Je ne sais plus, il parait immortel alors qu'en réalité il est si mortel (les g5 ne tiennent pas vraiment) 

FrontRow de Tiger te manque-t-il?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

Euh non puisqu'il y Front Row sur Leopard 

Pourquoi Gaston Lagaffe ne perd-t-il jamais son emploi ?


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Mai 2009)

M'enfin....


Pourquoi il change pas de voiture non plus ?


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2009)

M'enfin&#8230;


Pourquoi ne change-t-il pas de copine non plus ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Mai 2009)

m'enfin...


On va continuer les m'enfin longtemps?


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Mai 2009)

m'enfin

ça pose pas de problème à gaston ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Mai 2009)

faut lui demander!


tu le connais?


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (3 Mai 2009)

Non pas dut tout

Mais pour qui est tu toujours si mal habiller??


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2009)

NaTTyDreaD a dit:


> Mais pour qui est tu toujours si mal habiller??



Habillé (e) (er) ? Non. Uniquement ma fourrure 

Que ferais-tu avec 1 euro ?


----------



## 217ae1 (3 Mai 2009)

je le metterai dans mon porte-monnaie. :rateau:

Sonw Léopard fonctionnera sur les mac coreduo ?


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (3 Mai 2009)

J'espére que oui

Quand doit'il sortir d'ailleurs??


----------



## estcethomas (3 Mai 2009)

moi je pense septembre mais peut être janvier...


Et toi? t'es pronostiques?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

Septembre

Ta prochaine sortie ciné ?


----------



## teo (3 Mai 2009)

Je ne "_suis_" pas _pronostique_  Mais mon _pronostic_ "_est_" pour l'automne&#8230; (octobre novembre&#8230

Aucune de prévue.




Projet pour la soirée ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

Recevoir mon Lascar 

Quand tu vas dans un bar tu consommes quoi en général quoi ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Mai 2009)

une bière... ou deux... ou trois... ou trop!:rateau:


blonde ou brune?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

Brune

Petite ou grande ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (3 Mai 2009)

Brune love::love::love.

Quicktime ou VLC?


----------



## LilyChan (3 Mai 2009)

VLC ! 

Y'en a que pour les blondes et les brunes... :hein:

Et les châtains dans l'histoire?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Mai 2009)

on leur met une perruque brune!


en couple ou célibataire?


----------



## imacg5mortel (3 Mai 2009)

En couple.

Apple TV ou pas Apple TV?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

Je n'en ai pas

Juste un doigt ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Mai 2009)

pourquoi pas deux?


tu as un animal de compagnie?


----------



## imacg5mortel (3 Mai 2009)

Oui, deux chats et 2 douzaines de canaris.

Un racoon peut-il être élevé facilement?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Mai 2009)

aucune idée!!!

tu veux en adopter un?


----------



## imacg5mortel (3 Mai 2009)

Voudrais, mais si ça le rend malheureux ou si c'est trop en désaccord avec sa nature je renoncerai.
Pour le moment je me renseigne.
 Tu rêvais de faire quoi quand tu étais petit?


----------



## MonicaVitti (3 Mai 2009)

J'aurais voulu être un artiste (haha)

Pourquoi écoute tu Patrick Bruel en cachette ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Mai 2009)

le métier de pompier me faisait rêver, maintenant je passe le brevet pour devenir sauveteur et je me dirige vers des études d'inge son... presque ça non?


et toi ton rêve de gausse?


----------



## MonicaVitti (3 Mai 2009)

de gausse ou de gosse ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Mai 2009)

MonicaVitti a dit:


> de gausse ou de gosse ?



d'après toi? de gosse... inutile comme réflexion...


----------



## MonicaVitti (3 Mai 2009)

on se calme l'ami !

Mon rêve de gausse c'est d'être réincarnée en Eve Angeli, de son point de vue la vie doit être merveilleuse (heureux les simples d'esprits)

Es tu révolté du fait que Patricia Kass représente la France à l'eurovision ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Mai 2009)

hum comment dire sans que ce cher Monica Vitti pense que je sois énervé? je m'en branle de l'eurovision mais alors bien comme il faut! c'est pas mal comme ça non?:rateau:


Me dis pas que tu regardes?:sleep:


----------



## MonicaVitti (3 Mai 2009)

Je suis une fille ! Non mais ho !

Je me fiche royalement de l'eurovision aussi  Mais j'ai trouvé ça drôle que l'on ressorte La Patricia de sa cave pour l'occasion !

Le dernier film que tu as vu ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Mai 2009)

(j'utilise le masculin pour un membre et non pas pour un garçon ça évite de se tromper)

Dardevil hier soir!


Le prochain film que tu vas aller voir?


----------



## imacg5mortel (3 Mai 2009)

City Of Angels (j'ai toujours beaucoup de retard coté films)

Tu aurais aimé travailler dans une réserve naturelle?

Toasted mais la réponse reste presque valable


----------



## MonicaVitti (3 Mai 2009)

Où est ce que tu vas chercher des questions pareilles ...  Pas spécialement non ! A part mon chat Maurice, je ne suis pas une grande adoratrice des animaux.

Tu te ballade en Tong chaussettes chez toi ?


----------



## Bassman (3 Mai 2009)

Tong uniquement. Mais c'est vraiment parce que je ne peux plus me ballader pieds nus. Fait iech, j'adorais ça être pieds nus 

C'est si important que ça ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (3 Mai 2009)

Absolument :love:

Quel bon site parlant Automobile fréquenter?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Mai 2009)

pas trop trop mon truc l'automobile on va dire...

à part macg le site ou tu vas tous les jours?


----------



## Bassman (3 Mai 2009)

Tous les jours ? Hum&#8230; Deploystudio.

Pas terrible hein ?


----------



## MonicaVitti (3 Mai 2009)

Inconnu au bataillon...

Copain comme cochon ?


----------



## Bassman (3 Mai 2009)

oui, j'aime les choses fusionnelles si je puis traduire ça ainsi. En amitié comme dans le reste.

Et toi ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (3 Mai 2009)

Je pense plutôt qu'une amitié ne doit pas tomber dans le piège du "fusionnel"  

Safari 3 ou 4?


----------



## MonicaVitti (3 Mai 2009)

Oui soit.

Comment je mets une image à mon profil ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h44 ----------

Et je suis sur mozilla

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h45 ----------

j'ai réglé mon problème d'image, c'est qu'elle devient fortiche la p'tite !

T'as mangé quoi ce soir ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (4 Mai 2009)

Rien.
Comment tu es arrivé(e) sur MacG?


----------



## MonicaVitti (4 Mai 2009)

J'ai eu mon mac cette année, donc à force de galéré ... J'ai cherché, et j'ai trouvé !

T'as quel âge ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (4 Mai 2009)

A peu près ton âge 

Tu vas voir Mylène cette année?


----------



## MonicaVitti (4 Mai 2009)

Mylène ? Heu ... Farmer ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (4 Mai 2009)

oui.

T'en connais d'autres?


----------



## MonicaVitti (4 Mai 2009)

Non j'men fou de Mylène Farmer 

T'es quelqu'un de sympa on dirait !


----------



## imacg5mortel (4 Mai 2009)

Pour des messages personnels, on utilise les "Messages personnels", regarde ton tableau de bord pour trouver comment les gérer, entre beaucoup d'autres choses. 

Quelle musique pour se réveiller en forme?


----------



## MonicaVitti (4 Mai 2009)

"soulstorm" de Patrice

Et toi ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (4 Mai 2009)

Push - The Cure. 
L'un des seuls réveils que je ne déteste pas :love:

Ferrari ou Maserati?


----------



## MonicaVitti (4 Mai 2009)

Les voitures c'est pas mon truc, je me suis arrêtée à la twingo... 

Ton grand défaut ? (réponse "aucun" pas admise ...)


----------



## aCLR (4 Mai 2009)

Et pourtant j'en ai aucun&#8230;


Penses-tu que je suis parfait ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (4 Mai 2009)

Dans certains domaines, sûrement 

Tu penses que tu es parfait?


----------



## MonicaVitti (4 Mai 2009)

Tu dois surement être Dieu d'ailleurs !

Cultivé ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Mai 2009)

un beau potager à la française&#8230;


Tu connais les chateaux de la Loire ?


----------



## MonicaVitti (4 Mai 2009)

Vaguement, je crois avoir passé des vacances dans le coin petite, sans plus.

Tu connais Michelangelo Antonioni ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Mai 2009)

Un réalisateur de cinéma italien&#8230;


Connais-tu Michelangelo Pistolleto ?


----------



## MonicaVitti (4 Mai 2009)

Un artiste Italien ! Vive les Michelangelo !

Tu as vu des films d'Antonioni ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Mai 2009)

Certainement&#8230;


Une &#339;uvre de Pistolleto qui t'a marqué ?


----------



## MonicaVitti (4 Mai 2009)

On m'en a parlé en cours (je suis en arts appliqués), j'ai beaucoup aimé son espèce de labyrinthe en carton, c'est magnifique ! Mais j'ignore le nom de cette oeuvre !

Je vais me coucher mais puisqu'il faut terminer par une question : Scorsese ou Coppola (père)


----------



## DeepDark (4 Mai 2009)

Sans hésitations, Scorsese.
Bien que j'adore Coppola aussi 


Tu connais Serge Mendjisky?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Non mais maintenant oui 

Qu'est-ce que tu aimes chez lui ?


----------



## Tekta (4 Mai 2009)

Sa chemise 

As tu déjà peint un tableau?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Oui étant enfant

Crois-tu que l'on puisse perdre définitivement sa créativité ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Mai 2009)

Je suis tenté de dire oui même si cela n'est pas une réponse totalement affirmative. Bien que j'ai quelques exemples qui pourrait amener à une telle réponse&#8230;
En fait tout dépend quelques limites fixe-t-on à la créativité, fantasme ou réalité&#8230;


Doit-elle être physique ou peut-elle rester mentale ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Elle peut rester mentale si elle est toujours présente c'est bon signe, le physique suivra ou non le mental suivant l'âge/l'envie/la faiblesse de la personne.

Jusqu'à quel âge as-tu cru au père Noël ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Me souviens plus de l'âge - pas vieux, j'ai gaulé les miens (de vieux) en train de mettre les cadeaux sous le sapin.
Comme quoi, une irrépressible envie de pipi, ça peut tuer le rêve.


Es-tu content(e) d'être toi ?


----------



## Lamégère (4 Mai 2009)

Ouais mais j'aimerai un autre compte en banque 

C'est possible?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Mai 2009)

Dificile à dire : Vous êtes solvable ?


----------



## teo (4 Mai 2009)

On compte les biens immeubles ? 




Avez-vous mis tout en ordre pour au cas où il vous arriverait quelque chose ? Parce que là, je suis en plein dans les conséquences de portnawak et ça fait chier


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Non je suis trop jeune pour penser à cela

Tu pensais à un testament ?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Mai 2009)

non!


Tu as déjà écris ton testament?


----------



## teo (4 Mai 2009)

Oui. Dès qu'on dépasse la trentaine, au fil des mariages, pacs et achats d'importance, cela devient&#8230; si facile de le faire.
Faudrait juste que je le mette à jour, d'ailleurs.


Avant-garde russe ou futurisme italien ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Futurisme italien

Tu as vu Affreux, sales et méchants ? As-tu aimé ?


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (4 Mai 2009)

Jamais vu ni entendu parler...

A ton avis , irons nous un jour sur mars??


----------



## imacg5mortel (4 Mai 2009)

L'Homme oui, nous non, on ne servira pas à grand chose une fois là bas 

Aller dans un avenir proche sur Mars ou attendre l'épuisement total de la Terre avant?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Mai 2009)

plutot un avenir proche...


... mais est ce que l'épuisement total de la Terre c'est pas dans un avenir proche?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Mai 2009)

Épuisement de nos ressources, oui, c'est proche, mais pas total. 


Mais au fait, qui videra la litière du chat une fois arrivé sur Mars ?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Mai 2009)

ton robot programmé pour ça voyons! 



Tu aimerai être assisté dans tout tes actes par une machine?


----------



## inecnia (4 Mai 2009)

nan

J'ai le droit de jouer avec vous?


----------



## imacg5mortel (4 Mai 2009)

Absolument pas.

Tu connais Koji Kondo (sans chercher sur Google ) ?


----------



## inecnia (4 Mai 2009)

non

sa te derange vraiment?


----------



## imacg5mortel (4 Mai 2009)

Regarde ton tableau de bord 

que faire ce soir?


----------



## inecnia (4 Mai 2009)

jouer à ce jeu

Ocarina of time ou twilight princess?


----------



## imacg5mortel (4 Mai 2009)

Majora's Mask.Twilight n'est qu'une ombre de chef d'oeuvre.

quel écran 24 pouces?


----------



## Lastrada (4 Mai 2009)

Ca te regarde ?


Nan mais t'as vu ta gueule ?


----------



## LilyChan (4 Mai 2009)

Quoi qu'est-ce qu'elle a ma gueule?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Mai 2009)

... ok merci bien!



une autre question peut être?


EDIT: grillé...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

Oui d'accord bon ...

As-tu installé et utilisé Windows 7 ? Qu'en as-tu pensé ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (5 Mai 2009)

Je ne l'ai pas fait, je n'ai ni Pc ni Mac Intel.
Je n'en ai pas besoin mais il a l'air d'être en progression.

C'est pas un peu suicidaire d'installer une Beta De Windows?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

Non.

Comment tu fais pour te suicider en installant un logiciel ? Tu te taillade les veines avec l'emballage ? Tu mange le CD d'install cassé en trois sans mâcher les morceaux ?


----------



## elKBron (5 Mai 2009)

GRILLE 

je ne me suicide pas moa MÔssieur !!!


as tu toi aussi des jours de congés à prendre avant la fin du mois sous peine de les voir perdus ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

Non.
Je suis un gros consommateur de jours de congés.

Sais-tu pour qui tu vas voter aux européennes ? (tu remarqueras que, n'étant pas au comptoir, je ne te demande pas pour qui, juste si tu as déjà pris ta décision ou pas)


----------



## teo (5 Mai 2009)

Ouais, je ne sais pas pour qui exactement, mais je connais déjà la couleur: comme d'hab'




Croque Monsieur ou Croque Madame ?


----------



## aCLR (5 Mai 2009)

Ah bah si on peut voter pour le groupe que l'on veut voir aux Eurockéennes, je fonce sur le site voir la liste&#8230;


Croque-monsieur&#8230;



Est-ce important comme élection ?


----------



## teo (5 Mai 2009)

A mon avis oui, mais c'est comme la ceinture de sécurité obligatoire, y'a des gens qui pensent que ce n'est pas important et qui te le démontreront par A + B.




Animal de compagnie: tu aimes ou pas ?


----------



## Lamégère (5 Mai 2009)

oui j'en ai 3 sans compter mon cher et tendre...

Et toi? Si oui quoi?


----------



## teo (5 Mai 2009)

Non. Aucun. A mon goût, un animal en ville est une plaie. Le jour où je déménage dans une fermette, ce sera sans doute un chat, au moins, il a des bestioles à bouffer quand je pars en vacances 



Un souvenir de tes plus longues vacances ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

En Bretagne il y a 4 ans c'était merveilleux, un appartement à dix mètres de la mer.

Tu as peur des clowns ?


----------



## Lamégère (5 Mai 2009)

heuu non, mais ils ont peur de moi (parait que ça vient du maquillage...)

T'as vu Ca?


----------



## PoM (5 Mai 2009)

Oui, j'ai vu Ca.

Et toi?


----------



## Lamégère (5 Mai 2009)

Oui mais je préfère tout de même le livre au film, comme tous les Stephen King d'ailleurs

Tu connais?


----------



## elKBron (5 Mai 2009)

de renommée seulement. Il me suffit de regarder ton avatar pour prendre peur et cauchemarder pendant des heures 

es tu une belle punkette ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

Non.
Je suis un ponk - c'est comme un punk, mais pas du tout pareil en fait, ne serait-ce que au niveau des cheveux.

Estimes-tu avoir une jolie bouche ?


----------



## Bassman (5 Mai 2009)

Euh&#8230; Je sais pas, je me suis jamais posé la question en fait.

C'est important ?


----------



## jugnin (5 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non.
> Je suis un ponk - c'est comme un punk, mais pas du tout pareil en fait, ne serait-ce que au niveau des cheveux.
> 
> Estimes-tu avoir une jolie bouche ?



Non, parce que c'est ma bouche des goûts (cette vanne est complètement hors sujet, mais je persiste, là. )

Tu _flippes pour ton confort bourgeois_(cé) ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est important ?


 
Bah, moi je trouve qu'une fille avec une bouche moche, hein...
Alors je suppose que oui pour moi aussi.



jugnin a dit:


> Tu _flippes pour ton confort bourgeois_(cé) ?


 
Oui.
Alors je le remplace petit à petit par un confort Loréal (vanne à deux balles en réponse)

Ca te la coupe, hein ?


----------



## Bassman (5 Mai 2009)

Ouais, ça pisse le sang d'ailleurs.


La vision du sang te dérange ?


----------



## teo (5 Mai 2009)

Plutôt oui. A chaque test, j'ai toujours du mal à regarder les 3 pipettes qui se remplissent.
Je tombe pas dans les pommes, mais je suis mal à l'aise à le voir.







Couleur et matière préférée ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

Ca change, mais en ce moment c'est le orange.
Sinon, les maths.
Hé hé.

T'as des regrets ?
(on a dû déjà la poser, celle-la, mais ce n'est pas toi qui y a répondu)


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Mai 2009)

Oui, celui ne n'avois jamais pue intégrer un bon gestionnaire de chiffre. 
Donc je gallère avec les chiffres force mille. 


Quels sont les avantages de ne pas être bon en math ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

Pas sûr qu'il y ait un quelconque avantage à être mauvais en quoi que ce soit.
Sauf qu'à être bon en tout, on ne s'atire que jalousie et amertume.

Alors au moins à ça, à ne pas être bon en tout.





Goofie ou regular ?


----------



## DeepDark (5 Mai 2009)

Regular 



Ski ou snow?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

Ski.
Avec envie d'essayer le snow - mais avec un prof, cette fois, pas tout seul comme il y a quelques années que j'ai bouffé de la neige, putain !

Bon niveau ?


----------



## DeepDark (5 Mai 2009)

Je skie depuis que je suis gamin.
(la région où j'habite est pour ainsi dire "stimulante" )
Donc oui, bon niveau...

Mais deux saisons sans skier *, je sais pas si ça a fait des ravages.
(mais bon, le ski c'est comme le vélo...)

* Cher, manque de temps, influence négative externe siffle...



Piste ou hors-piste?
(ou les deux)


----------



## estcethomas (5 Mai 2009)

un bon hors piste sur avo!



ton sport préféré?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

Le basket-ball

As-tu un porte bonheur ?


----------



## teo (5 Mai 2009)

un amas de vieux machins qui ornent bruyamment mon trousseau de clé. Souvenirs plutôt que porte-bonheur, j'ai du mal à croire qu'un machin quelconque puisse porter bonheur ou malheur 







Un Jules Verne que tu as aimé lire ? Ou un roman d'aventure et d'anticipation ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

J'ai bien aimé Michel Strogoff

Un livre de Beigbeder que tu as aimé (si c'est possible) ?


----------



## DeepDark (5 Mai 2009)

99 Francs 


Un autre livre de Beigbeder que tu as aimé?


----------



## teo (5 Mai 2009)

Jamais lu pour des raisons simples: le gars m'insupporte.




Un livre qui t'a mis profondément mal à l'aise ? _(moi c'était Lord of the flies de William Golding)_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

Les différents livres sur la Shoah 

Tu as vu Nuit et brouillard ?


----------



## teo (5 Mai 2009)

En partie seulement. Dans le même esprit, voir le Mémorial de la Shoah, dans le quartier St Paul à Paris. Et ensuite aller se restaurer à 10mn dans le deli's au croisement rue des Rosiers et rue des Ecouffes (j'ai plus son nom). Ca remet les choses en place et ça donne à réfléchir tout en mangeant. Ce quartier est une des mémoires de Paris.



Un musicien que tu aimerais faire découvrir ?


----------



## maiwen (5 Mai 2009)

beaucoup  un groupe, Sigur ros (même si je sais que _toi_ ça t'endors ) surement, en premier 

plutôt longue ou courte la jupe ?  (on redeviendra culturel ensuite )


----------



## LilyChan (5 Mai 2009)

Courte!!! Mais pas trop quand même, ça fait mauvais genre! 


Le ptit truc qui te fait craquer chez un homme, une femme? :love:


----------



## kuep (5 Mai 2009)

Sa propension à me sucer la bite 
_(c'est vulgaire, berk)_

Quel intérêt sinon ?


----------



## teo (5 Mai 2009)

Oh, y'a plein d'autres choses*mais ça demande approfondissement 



Le jean, tu préfères la raie des fesses à l'air (voire plus bas) ou bien haut sous le nombril (voire plus haut) ?


----------



## maiwen (5 Mai 2009)

je crois que si la dite raie est moche y'aura beau faire :rateau:... mais quitte à choisir, bien haut ^^

l'escalope, à la creme ou panée ? (tant qu'on y est :rolleyes)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

A la crème et à la banane, délicieux :up

Vous êtes pas devant les infos de 20 heures ?


----------



## maiwen (5 Mai 2009)

il est 19h, et j'ai pas la télé.

plutôt pantoufl (ard) ou schlapett (eux) ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

Pantouflard 

Tu as déjà tenté le végétarisme ?


----------



## teo (5 Mai 2009)

Non, j'abuse pas de la viande ou du poisson mais je ne pourrais pas m'en passer, idem pour le from' et les ufs



Chips au vinaigre ou nature ?


----------



## DeepDark (5 Mai 2009)

Vinaigre, les meilleures :love:


Une idée recette?
(parce qu'au bout d'un moment, je tourne en rond... )


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

Fondant coeur chocolat

Un remède contre les petits coups de déprime ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

La technique de la pelle : tu creuses, t'en rajoutes pour te faire passer à tes yeux pour le pire des loosers que la Terre ait jamais porté de manière à provoquer un salutaire réflexe de remontée immédiate à la surface de ta mémoire de tout ce qu'il y a de bien dans ta vie.

Chez moi, la plupart du temps, ça marche.
Par contre, quand ça foire, ça n'est pas beau à voir.



Des fois, as-tu toi aussi cette impression sourde d'attente sans raison, cette impression qu'il ne va pas tardezr à t'arriver un truc, qu'une étape va être franchie mais sans savoir quoi ni pourquoi et sans garantie de résultat ?


----------



## Bassman (6 Mai 2009)

Oui souvent.
Mais souvent je suis déçu aussi.
Certaines m'ont dit pessimiste, peut être que c'est vrai.


Tes anniversaires sont difficiles ? Je veux dire, la prise d'âge est quelque chose que tu aimes, ou pas ?


----------



## Lamégère (6 Mai 2009)

Non pas de problème, j'assume, je fais vachement jeune à ce qu'il parait 

Et on fait comment pour fêter son anniversaire quand on est né le 29 février?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

On le fête que tous les 4 ans et on reste plus jeune 

Tu te sens encore jeune dans ta tête ?


----------



## teo (6 Mai 2009)

On prend patience  un de mes boss était né un 29 février, il mort jeune, à peine 15 ans, en pleine adolescence&#8230;
 même son fils faisait plus vieux 
Toasted 

Ouais jeune et inconscient, souvent. Et on me flatte régulièrement en me disant que je ne fais pas mon âge. Ca fait du bien pour compenser le bordel intérieur qui lui, n'attend pas pour défaillir.

Vos décennies, vous, vous les fêtez comment ? Petite fête intime ou grosse bastringue ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

Je n'aime pas trop fêter mon anniversaire - pas pour le temps qui passe, mais parce que je n'aime pas être au centre.
Et puis, je n'aime pas trop recevoir des cadeaux.
Mais je ferais une fête pour mes 40 ans.
Au moins ça.

Pour toi, à partir de quel âge, en moyenne, est-on vieux (au moins biologiquement) ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (6 Mai 2009)

50 ans.

Ca te dérangerait de devenir vieux? (biologiquement et physiquement parlant)


----------



## Bassman (6 Mai 2009)

Oui. C'est un truc qui me fout la trouille, d'arriver à l'âge "vieux" et ne pas avoir réalisé ce que je voulais faire de ma vie.

C'est terrible de sentir l'horloge qui défile et voir mes rêves s'éloigner un peu plus chaque année.

Et toi, comment tu fais ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

Tout de suite, d'un coup ?
Oui.
Enormément.

Sinon, vu que je n'ai pas le choix, non, pas plus que ça.



C'est quoi un adulte ?

EDIT
Et puis, je n'ai jamais vraiment su ce que je voulais faire de ma vie, je n'ai jamais eu de plan, de coup à long terme - un petit côté au fil de l'eau, au gré des vents - ça n'empêche pas de profiter et ça évite les trop gros regrets.
Ah si, un rêve quand même, un gros, un qui me tient depuis...
Et qui est en train d'arriver, en retard, en plus petit que prévu, mais peu importe, ça vient.


----------



## Bassman (6 Mai 2009)

Quelqu'un qui a conscience de ses responsabilités.
Et du coup, beaucoup de "vieux" ne seront jamais adultes. Et beaucoup d'adultes gardent une âme d'enfant.

D'accord ou pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

Je ne sais pas - j'ai du mal à définir le terme, alors je m'en tiens à la définition légale.
Ce qui fait de moi un adulte - aussi étrange que cela me semble.


Tu peux parler de tout avec tes parents ?


----------



## Bassman (6 Mai 2009)

Absolument de tout. C'est une énorme chance même si je ne souhaite pas parler de tout avec eux.

Et toi ?


----------



## teo (6 Mai 2009)

Avec mon père, le dialogue était limité par beaucoup de strates de silence, de son vivant, même s'il n'y avait pas de vrais tabous (à part son divorce avec ma mère) mais maintenant qu'il n'est plus là, je lui parle régulièrement de tout  Avec ma mère, je peux parler de pas mal de choses depuis toujours, mais je préfère éviter certains sujets d'ordre trop personnels ou intimes. Je ne lui raconte pas mes virées dans certains coins de basse-fosse, ni mes accointances avec certaines addictions. Mais en gros, je peux lui parler de beaucoup de choses. Et je suis très chanceux moi aussi.



Tien-tu un blog ou as-tu un site en ligne ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Mai 2009)

je commence tout juste avec celui ci, pour l'instant il n'y a que de la basse parce qu'il faut que j'arrive à trouver un moyen de montrer ce que je joue ou juste permettre d'entendre, mais pour l'instant j'hésite entre un mp3 en ligne ou une vidéo you tube... après j'aimerai bien mettre des p'tits truc sur mac et info en générale!


D'après toi c'est quoi le mieux mp3 ou vidéo?


----------



## elKBron (6 Mai 2009)

une video avec son codé en ogg vorbis 

alors plutot AAC ou OGG ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

AAC par obligation

J'ai acheté un blouson en cuir à 475  suis-je fou ? :mouais:


----------



## elKBron (6 Mai 2009)

non, j'ai déjà acheté un blouson en jean pour 600... 

mais le cuir, c'est quand même un bout d'animal mort... Pourquoi continuer à massacrer et exploiter des animaux qui ne demandent pas à finir sur le dos (ou dans l'estomac) d'un bourreau ?

(aucune attaque personnelle cher corentin  )


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

Parce que je veux ressembler à Brando dans "L'Equipée sauvage" 

Tu as vu ce film ? Si oui tu as aimé ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Mai 2009)

oui je l'ai déjà vue et oui j'ai bien aimé! j'adore les scènes dans le bar!


tu as un compte you tube ou daily?


----------



## imacg5mortel (6 Mai 2009)

Oui, Youtube, même le fait qu'il soit censuré de part chez moi ne me facilite pas la tâche.

Et toi tu as un compte Deviantart?


----------



## teo (6 Mai 2009)

Nope.


Un ou une actrice dans un film qui affole toujours tes sens ?
[Pour Brando dans l'Equipée sauvage: Ouais, j'aime le film et j'adore Brando dans ses jeunes années. C'est le réveil d'une jeunesse américaine et il y est torride, sexy, pur fantasme envers un motard, odeur d'huile, de métal chaud et de caoutchouc brûlé. Et les clones gays 70's et tout l'imaginaire cuir qui a suivi s'en sont directement inspirés et il inspire encore. Mais je m'emporte ]


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

:love: tu as raison Teo 

Monica Bellucci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu regardes régulièrement du porno ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Mai 2009)

non plus jamais... avant oui assez souvent je dois dire genre 2-3 fois par semaine, et puis je sais pas j'ai fais overdose je suppose...


Et toi?


----------



## teo (7 Mai 2009)

Ouais. Al Parker is Zeus on Olympos :love:
Triste qu'il soit mort il y a bientôt 20 ans, à 40 ans, comme tellement d'autres.


Passer 1 ans à l'étranger: Rome ou Seattle ?


----------



## Bassman (7 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> Ouais. Al Parker is Zeus on Olympos :love:
> Triste qu'il soit mort il y a bientôt 20 ans, à 40 ans, comme tellement d'autres.
> 
> 
> Passer 1 ans à l'étranger: Rome ou Seattle ?



Euh ni l'un ni l'autre. Si j'ai vraiment pas le choix je pense que je prendrais Seattle 

Je peux pas avoir le droit de choisir une autre destination ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2009)

Edit : Burned

Si celle de ton choix

Quelle est-elle ?


----------



## Bassman (7 Mai 2009)

Sidney, Auckland, Le Cap, Cork, Dublin, Edimbourg, Stockholm,&#8230;


----------



## Lamégère (7 Mai 2009)

Ok et avant de partir tu poses une question ou tu nous laisses en plan?


----------



## Bassman (7 Mai 2009)

Je vous laisse en plan. 


Pourquoi ça te pose un problème ?


----------



## Lamégère (7 Mai 2009)

Ben ouais, se faire planter par une boule de poils comme ça, c'est dur quand même!

Ca fait pas trop là?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Mai 2009)

vas y!


alors quelle est la destination de ton choix?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2009)

NY

Les robots pourront-ils avoir des émotions ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (7 Mai 2009)

Elles seront pre-loaded, cachées un peu comme les drivers d'un Mac.

Mais ça change quoi pour nous?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2009)

Rien.
J'y crois pas au truc - les robots avec des sentiments, la machine qui prend le pas sur l'homme, j'adore ça au ciné, mais je n'y crois pas une seconde.

La fuite dans des réalités virtuelles, déjà beaucoup plus.

Et toi ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (7 Mai 2009)

Du même avis, le virtuel va "s'intelligensser" de plus en plus.

ES, L ou S ? :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Rien.
> J'y crois pas au truc - les robots avec des sentiments, la machine qui prend le pas sur l'homme, j'adore ça au ciné, mais je n'y crois pas une seconde.
> 
> La fuite dans des réalités virtuelles, déjà beaucoup plus.
> ...



Moi, je crois ce que me disent les auteurs de SF  Cela dit, je pense que ce sera plutôt le robot qui s'invitera dans l'humain 

Que penses-tu d'une fin de monde pour le 20/12/2012 ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2009)

Non.
C'est une date - une date par rapport à une année zéro décrétée arbitrairement par l'homme, alors ?
Ah le symbolisme...


Et si tous les humains mourraient subitement, serait-ce la fin du monde ou juste un jour comme les autres ?




EDIT (question subsidiaire)
Y a-t-il plus menteur, même malgré lui, qu'un auteur de SF ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (7 Mai 2009)

Un jour comme les autres si jamais la terre reste là, et que la seule espèce qui disparait est l'espèce humaine.

Il faudrait quand même beaucoup de charognards pour nettoyer tout ça si jamais ça arrive.

Et comment on mourrait tous?


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mai 2009)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Et comment on mourrait tous?



En embrassant un cochon grippé !   




PonkHead a dit:


> Non.
> C'est une date - une date par rapport à une année zéro décrétée arbitrairement par l'homme, alors ?
> Ah le symbolisme...
> 
> ...



Un jour comme les autres voire mieux que les autres peut-être pour tous ceux qui survivraient.

T'est-il arrivé de laisser un livre sur un banc pour qu'un autre le lise ?


Edit (réponse à la question subsidiaire) : va savoir, l'important c'est d'y croire sans s'en apercevoir à son mensonge.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2009)

Nan (le livre)
Mais j'aime bien l'idée - ils seraient plus utiles là qu'à prendre la poussière dans ma bibliothèque.
Je me dit que peut-être, mes gosses un jour...
Peut-être.



Ça a de l'importance pour toi le fait de transmettre ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ça a de l'importance pour toi le fait de transmettre ?



Mes pensées, oui mais rien ne prouve que j'y arrive 

Qu'elle a été la couleur de ta journée ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2009)

La couleur verte pomme

Tu en manges souvent comme il était conseillé par Chirac ?


----------



## inecnia (7 Mai 2009)

jamais, j'ai une hygiène de vie deplorable...

la dernière chose que tu a mangé?


----------



## imacg5mortel (7 Mai 2009)

Une pomme.

que faire de sa soirée?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Mai 2009)

ben moi je passe une soirée posée, avant un week end plutot agité...

Tu fais quoi ce week end?


----------



## imacg5mortel (7 Mai 2009)

Je révise une partie de la Pédiatrie :sleep:

TNT ou pas TNT?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Mai 2009)

pas de TNT chez moi, on a déjà le cable donc pas de TNT.


Ton livre préféré d'Orwell?


----------



## maiwen (8 Mai 2009)

hum je dirai _1984_, parce qu'il est bien  et que _Dans la dèche à Paris et à Londres_ était bien mais moins, pas pareil ... et que j'ai beau essayer j'arrive pas à lire _La Ferme des Animaux_.

vous dormez tous là ? ^^


----------



## imacg5mortel (8 Mai 2009)

non! ( ce qui est surprenant dans mon cas).

Journée chargée demain?


----------



## tiry57 (8 Mai 2009)

Non , c'est férié en plus chômé ici !!!" je vais me reposer ".

*D'ou vient le vent ?*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2009)

Dis papa ...

Quel est l'âge réel de Tintin ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Mai 2009)

je pense qu'il a dû apparaître dans les années 30... donc 70 bonnes années quelque chose comme ça...


Tu lis beaucoup de bd?


----------



## Tekta (8 Mai 2009)

J'en lis sans être abusif!

Tu fais de la guitare?


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (8 Mai 2009)

Oui je joue un peu

Quel est le dernier album que tu ai acheter ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Mai 2009)

when the world comes down.


Et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2009)

"Moi en mieux" - Clarika.


Et comment le trouves-tu ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Mai 2009)

ben écoutes on me l'avais conseillé comme étant un super album, enfin groupe de ricain qui sort du lot, et ben moi je trouve que il n'y a pas quoi casser trois pattes à un canard rateau, et c'est comme (trop) souvent de la musique industriel, de la musique que je dirai de vendu!


Tu vas l'acheter?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2009)

Non.

Pourquoi les hommes ont-ils deux testicules, et pas un seul, ou cinq ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (8 Mai 2009)

Deux, c'est pour ne pas tout perdre suite à un Trauma/Infection.

Cinq ça aurait trop, ça aurait mis en confiance à tort les hommes et du coup ça aurait favorisé
des pertes beaucoup trop rapides 

Le compte est bon?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Mai 2009)

sûrement!


il y a plusieurs formes d'intelligence?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2009)

Tout à fait, je ne vais pas les énumérer mais oui.

Si tu devais faire un film qu'est-ce serait ? Avec quels acteurs ? Quelle histoire ?


----------



## kuep (8 Mai 2009)

Un film porno. Avec des nains. Et ils partouzeraient Blanche Neige.

Mais ca a surement déjà été fait 

Un talent que tu aimerais avoir ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Mai 2009)

le talent de pouvoir exocet tous mes voeux!

tu t'es cassés quelque chose?


----------



## inecnia (8 Mai 2009)

ui le bras en velo.

tu aime le BMX?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Mai 2009)

mouai... je préfère de loin la descente en montagne!


t'en as déjà fait?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2009)

Jamais mais ça me ferait un grand bien 

Quelle montagne devrais-je choisir ?


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (8 Mai 2009)

Une facile .....

Pourquoi pas le Mont Saint Michel?


----------



## bokeh (8 Mai 2009)

Parce que les remontées mécaniques y sont toujours HS 

Terrence Malick ou Francis Ford Coppola ?


----------



## tiry57 (9 Mai 2009)

-------Francis Ford Coppola-------

Benny Hill ou Rocco si Freddy ?


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (9 Mai 2009)

Rocco SIfredi

Soft ou Hard??


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2009)

Doux

Ton dernier caprice ?


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (9 Mai 2009)

Mon achat de Macbook 

Foot ou Rugby ???


----------



## imacg5mortel (9 Mai 2009)

Aucun.

iPhoto ou autre?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2009)

Classement manuel

Un arbre qui tombe ne fait il du bruit que s'il y a quelqu'un pour l'entendre tomber ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (9 Mai 2009)

Il fait du bruit surtout pour sa propre fierté...

C'est plus grave quand il tombe seul?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2009)

Non ça n'a aucune importance

Si tu as des frères/soeurs as-tu des bonnes relations avec eux ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (10 Mai 2009)

Bonne d'un coté , mitigée de l'autre.

Tu as vus Gladiator?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Mai 2009)

oui!


alors ce week end?


----------



## imacg5mortel (10 Mai 2009)

Pédiatrie, peut être commencer Pirates des Caraïbes...

Alors tu t'es baigné (dans la mer) ces derniers jours?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Mai 2009)

non pas ces derniers jours...


tu fais du sport?


----------



## imacg5mortel (10 Mai 2009)

Oui, assez souvent, mais des sports simples : marche, footing etc...

Et toi?


----------



## maiwen (10 Mai 2009)

cette année non ou très occasionnellement, mais dés que je rentre en France je me remets à la natation :love: d'ailleurs là je m'apprete à partir pour la piscine à vague tout ça (donc pas bien du sport vraiment), avec les copines.

tu te rappelles de ton rêve de cette nuit ? (moi oui :love: :rose


----------



## estcethomas (10 Mai 2009)

j'ai pas eu le temps de réver!


alors ce rêve c'était quoi?


----------



## imacg5mortel (10 Mai 2009)

Coquin va ! :love:

Les rêves ou tu réalise tes rêves te frustrent ou te font plaisir?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Mai 2009)

euh vous pouvez répéter la question?:rateau:

l'émission la plus naze que tu connaisses?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2009)

La Star ac'

Ton style vestimentaire ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Mai 2009)

plutot cool large!


tu bois du coca?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2009)

Parfois du zero

Mais pourquoi est-il aussi méchant ?


----------



## DeepDark (10 Mai 2009)

Rarement.
En tout cas, le moins possible.

Parce que...






Plutôt blanc ou rouge?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2009)

Rouge

Tu t'autorises parfois des bouteilles dépassant les 30  ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Mai 2009)

non...


Tu bois beaucoup? (l'eau ça ne compte pas!)


----------



## imacg5mortel (10 Mai 2009)

non , jamais bu 

Et toi?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Mai 2009)

oui je bois pas mal... Surtout en soirées!


Tu serais pas un peu menteur?:rateau:


----------



## aCLR (10 Mai 2009)

Non&#8230;

Peut-être mauvais joueur ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Mai 2009)

non ça va!


Tu fais quoi pour laver ton mac? Et tous les combien tu le fais?


----------



## teo (10 Mai 2009)

En machine, cycle délicat, 30°C, une fois par semaine, avec adoucissant 


Chemise ou tee-shirt ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Mai 2009)

T-shirt pour moi!


Tu t'entends bien avec ton patron?


----------



## teo (10 Mai 2009)

Euh, ça dépend des jours.



Mais en général, je me supporte assez bien 





La Suisse pour toi, c'est ta chère patrie, un pays comme un autre ou la patrie du Toblerone ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> La Suisse pour toi, c'est ta chère patrie, un pays comme un autre ou la patrie du Toblerone ?



Je dirais que c'est une chère patrie qui fabrique des bonbons aux plantes 

Haribo ou ricola ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2009)

Haribo

La bite fait-il le moine ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Mai 2009)

je ne pense pas...


t'es plutot cool comme mec?


----------



## imacg5mortel (10 Mai 2009)

"Cool"  ça vaut dire tout et son contraire ça, donc je ne sais pas 

Et toi t'es cool?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2009)

Non je suis un pauvre con aigri et colérique 

Tu te laves les mains combien de fois par jour ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Mai 2009)

ça dépend des jours, mais j'éssais de le faire le plus souvent possible pour ne pas bousiller mon manche de guitare ou de basse...


Combien de fruits et légumes par jour?


----------



## imacg5mortel (10 Mai 2009)

Entre 3 et 5.

Ton fruit préféré?


----------



## EtVlan (10 Mai 2009)

Le fruit défendu.

---

Ton émission télé favorite?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Mai 2009)

j'en ai pas!


tu regardes la télé la tout de suite?


----------



## maiwen (10 Mai 2009)

non, j'ai pas la télé. et même quand je l'avais je regardais très peu.

tu as la patience de faire des pommes de terre sautées à 20h42 ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Mai 2009)

ça dépend de ce que tu as à faire après!



pourquoi suis je victime de la flemme quand il s'agit de faire un exo de math sur les inégalités?


----------



## Tekta (10 Mai 2009)

J'en sais rien mais ça doit être une épidémie vu le nombre de personne qui sont prises de flemme quand arrive le moment d'attaquer leur exos de maths 

Si les maths n'existaient pas tu ferais quoi?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Mai 2009)

pas grand chose... parce que c'est quand même la base de pas mal de choses...


t'as envie d'attaquer une nouvelle semaine?


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2009)

lundi 01h05 je l'attaque, avec un ballon de rouge&#8230;


Pourquoi ne suis-je pas encore couché ?


----------



## jefrey (11 Mai 2009)

Je ne sais pas toi, mais moi parce que je suis en vacances

T'as pas les boules ?


----------



## maiwen (11 Mai 2009)

hum non, je le suis dans 2 semaines, et vu qu'il faut encore que je reste ici 1 mois et 10 jours, je préfèrerai autant avoir quelque chose à faire.

plutôt biscottes ou pain de mie ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2009)

Pain de mie

Tu veux pas nous montrer tes mains ? .


----------



## teo (11 Mai 2009)

Je n'en vois pas vraiment l'intérêt  



Tu connais Babelio ? Je viens de m'inscrire et je suis déjà accroc


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2009)

Non mais ça a l'air bien , je vais m'y inscrire merci 

Tu aimes qui comme comiques aujourd'hui ? Il y en a encore d'ailleurs ?


----------



## Lamégère (11 Mai 2009)

Les Nuls! 

Comment ça, c'est pas des comiques d'aujourd'hui?:mouais:


----------



## imacg5mortel (11 Mai 2009)

Oui c'est pas des comiques 

Ton titre préféré des "Siouxie And The Banshees" si tu apprécies leur musique?


----------



## Lamégère (11 Mai 2009)

Connait pas .

tu peux développer sur "c'est pas des comiques"?


----------



## maiwen (11 Mai 2009)

moi je les ai jamais trouve vraiment tres droles Les Nuls ... (j'ai essaye pourtant). Je prefere les Robins des bois 

slip ou calecon ?


----------



## Lamégère (11 Mai 2009)

culotte ou string ou rien ça dépend 

Et toi?


----------



## maiwen (11 Mai 2009)

je ne mets plus de salessons, ca me gratte les souilles 

talons ou pas ?  (ou talonettes le cas echeant)


----------



## Lamégère (11 Mai 2009)

Pas en général, mon boulot serait plutôt "chaussure de sécu obligatoires", et comme je travail beaucoup... 


Grand brun ténébreux fauché ou petit blond chétif et pêté de pognon?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Mai 2009)

grand peut être (1m85) brun oui ténébreux je ne sais pas et fauché oui aussi!


Suis je ténébreux?


----------



## itako (11 Mai 2009)




----------



## maiwen (11 Mai 2009)

elle est où la question tiens ? 

edit : celà dit j'avais posé une question hein


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2009)

Alors je relance

Tu as déjà eu ton 1/4 d'heure de gloire ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Mai 2009)

plus ou moins mais j'espère en avoir d'autre!

Ta plus grande réussite dans la vie?


----------



## juju1403 (11 Mai 2009)

avoir acheté un macbook !

vais-je réussir à faire tous mes cartons de déménagement à temps ?


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2009)

:afraid:
Attention, tu viens de mettre ton MacBook avec les assiettes&#8230;



Connaîtrons-nous un monde totalement sans fil ?


----------



## Lastrada (12 Mai 2009)

Non.

:sleep:


Vous êtes plutôt pour ou contre la peine de mort ? 





_(moi je suis contre mais des fois faut reconnaître que c'est nécessaire)_


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2009)

La vie est un miracle éphémère&#8230;



T'en a pas marre de tous ces fils inutiles ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

Non ça détend un peu

L'insomnie ça peut se combattre sans médicaments ? Si oui comment ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (12 Mai 2009)

Oui.
Quand on arrive pas à dormir, on ne reste pas devant l'ordi ni devant un livre, on éteint la lumière et la musique.
On essaye (chaque nuit) de dormir une demi-heure plus tôt que la nuit précédente.
Et on dit que boire un peu de lait tiède peut aider à s'endormir.


Connaît-on en général la cause de son insomnie?


----------



## teo (12 Mai 2009)

Euh 

:sleep: aucune idée. Y a t-il des raisons conscientes à une insomnie ? vraiment aucune idée.






Champagne ou Champomy ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

Champagne

Tu as déjà visité une mine ?


----------



## Lamégère (12 Mai 2009)

Non mais un fort oui.

Connait on les dégats que peut engendrer un abus de télé (TF1 entre autre)?


----------



## teo (12 Mai 2009)

Lésions irréversibles du cerveau.



Ton addiction principale ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (12 Mai 2009)

Musique.

C'est grave?


----------



## maiwen (12 Mai 2009)

c'est bien. Je pourrais pas vivre sans musique ('fin je pourrais ... mais 'voyez) et je dois avouer que j'ai du mal à comprendre les gens qui vivent sans ou avec que très peu de musique :rose:

plutôt "j'aime ou pas à la première écoute" ou "j'écoute bien (l'album) plusieurs fois avant de me faire une idée" ?


----------



## kuep (12 Mai 2009)

Je fais partie de ces gens qui ont du mal à trouver l'intérêt d'écouter de la musique pour la musique, j'ai pas identifié ce que ca pourrait m'apporter je pense, donc faut que j'associe à des images pour que ca me plaise, et parfois c'est pas trop trop possible 

Première écoute, donc.

T'arrives à passer 2 heures devant un film sans décrocher ?


----------



## Lamégère (12 Mai 2009)

oui si tant est que ledit film fasse 2heures et qu'il soit intéressant... Ca devient dur là


Tu préfères manger un cassoulet du père Ducrasse avec Monica Bellucci ou manger à la Tour d'Argent avec Charlotte Julian?


----------



## kuep (12 Mai 2009)

Charlotte Julian je l'ai déjà rencontrée plusieurs fois, elle est pas méchante, mais pas très sociable, alors on va se rabattre sur Monica et le père Ducrasse 

Tu serais prêt à avoir des relations sexuelles avec un animal pour de l'argent ? Si oui combien, et quel animal ?


----------



## Lamégère (12 Mai 2009)

Heu à 1ère vue je dirais non mais si ledit animal s'apparente à Brad Pitt, pourquoi pas et pour pas cher en plus! 

Et toi alors?


----------



## teo (12 Mai 2009)

ça compte avoir des relations sexuelles avec des ours ou des loups ?
Trève de plaisanterie, non et non: et pour la relation zoophile et pour le fait d'être payé pour ça. Des fois, je me demande d'où vous les sortez vos questions 



Et faire l'amour (gratuitement entre adulte consentant) sans affection particulière ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

Je suis pour, j'ai déjà fait sans conséquences

Tu es plutôt romantique ou pas du tout ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (12 Mai 2009)

oui, très. 

Et toi?


----------



## kuep (12 Mai 2009)

Oh que oui.

On baise ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (12 Mai 2009)

Ton avatar n'encourage pas 

Quel bon site automobile fréquenter?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Mai 2009)

c'est pas trop mon truc les voitures...


ton gâteau préféré?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

Un merveilleux miam

Tes initiales ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Mai 2009)

T.C

HADOPI est passé c'est super non?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

Ah bon je sais pas, j'ai pas vu et je suis belge.

Ça va changer ton mode de fonctionnement sur internet ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Mai 2009)

non!!! il ne faut pas changer notre utilisation d'internet!



ça va changer la tienne? (Si tu es français)


----------



## aCLR (13 Mai 2009)

Non dans la mesure où je ne n'utilise pas ces fonctions.


Par contre, y-a-t-il des moyens pour contourner les fouineurs de cette loi ?


----------



## teo (13 Mai 2009)

Les moyens fleuriront après quelques jours/semaines/mois où quelques développeurs vont se régaler à rendre cette loi encore plus caduque qu'elle ne l'est au niveau logiciel. La loi est inscrite dans le marbre, mais les versions passeront vite de la beta à la version finale et la loi sera vite désuette si elle n'est pas retoquée d'une façon ou une autre d'ici la rentrée.

Si quelqu'un développe le mouchard pour macos x tu l'installeras sur ta machine ?


----------



## r e m y (13 Mai 2009)

Pas de ça chez moi...

Une question que je me pose... cette loi HADOPI concerne-t-elle uniquement ceux qui téléchargent de la musique? Ou ceux qui ont carrément mis un(e) artiste dans leur lit risquent-ils aussi de voir débarquer Mme Albanel à l'heure du laitier?


----------



## Bassman (13 Mai 2009)

Oui, juste par curiosité professionnelle.

Mais HADOPI, même si je reste contre, ne me concerne pas.
Je suis dans le métier, et la protection de ma ligne internet je l'assure depuis bien longtemps. Et en plus, je ne télécharge pas.

En revanche, si les coupains ont besoin d'aide pour leurrer le mouchard, ils auront qu'à me faire signe 
Une sorte de blanchiment de bits 

Encore un coup, on nivelle par le bas avec cette lois. Ceux qui n'ont pas les capacités de se protéger, verront leur ligne supprimée alors qu'ils n'auront fait.
T'es pas d'accord ?


----------



## r e m y (13 Mai 2009)

la question n'est pas là!
Où est-elle d'ailleurs?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2009)

Elle est présente mais complexe, je ne comprends pas trop cette loi vu que je ne suis pas concerné (j'espère qu'on en arrivera pas là en Belgique).

Vous voulez pas parler d'autre chose ? D'artistes à nous faire découvrir ou bien tu as pas une bonne blague pour détendre cette atmosphère lourde autour d'Hadopi ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Mai 2009)

Je ne connais que des blagues concernant les belges. 
Elles ne te feront pas rire, par contre j'adore l'auto-dérision&#8230; 


Tu veux pas nous raconter une blague sur les français ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2009)

Ok elle est nulle mais bon

Pourquoi en france on dit qu'on va "aux toilettes" et en belgique "à la toilette" ?


----------



## Lamégère (13 Mai 2009)

Bonne question, je me renseigne et j'te tiens au courant 

Tu préfères une vie dans un harem mais en étant eunuque ou avoir le matériel et la libido de Rocco dans un monastère?


----------



## JPTK (13 Mai 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Bonne question, je me renseigne et j'te tiens au courant
> 
> Tu préfères une vie dans un harem mais en étant eunuque ou avoir le matériel et la libido de Rocco dans un monastère?



En France les toilettes sont tellement sales (enfin selon eux, pour avoir vécu en Belgique 6 ans je rigole doucement) qu'il faut en faire plusieurs avant d'en trouver des praticables 

Rocco dans un monastère, je pourrais toujours compter sur la visite de scouts ou de pèlerins 

Marc Levy ou Bernard henri ?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Mai 2009)

Bernard Henry!


Si tu devais me conseiller un livre ce serai lequel?


----------



## Lastrada (14 Mai 2009)

Le Coran.










Ton thé t'a-t'il ôté ta toux ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2009)

"Assis la nuit dans ce pavillon de montagne, tirant de la source l'eau qui, en tombant, se dispute avec le feu et répond à la brise... Alors que la fragrance des pins embaume les sous -bois, je me verse une tasse de thé, baigné par le reflet des nuages.

Comme l'intense plaisir est difficile à partager avec ceux qui ne l'apprécient pas !"

Que pense lEglise du don dorganes ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (14 Mai 2009)

Depuis quand est-ce qu'elle pense? :mouais:

Tu donnerais tes organes?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2009)

Oui autant que ça serve à quelque chose

Tu voteras quoi en juin ? Si c'est trop indiscret, tu passes.


----------



## estcethomas (14 Mai 2009)

« Privatisations, pollutions, chômage, guerres, crises  on change ? Sortons du capitalisme ! »



Avant de savoir ce que tu vas voter, est que tu vas aller voter?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2009)

Je suis obligé je suis belge

Se marier quest-ce que ça apporte de plus ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (14 Mai 2009)

Ca lie les deux personnes encore plus.

Tu avais regardé X-files?


----------



## Lamégère (14 Mai 2009)

oui les premières saisons après c'était devenu bof 

Et Six Feet Under tu connais? (désolée si j'ai écorché le nom )


----------



## maiwen (14 Mai 2009)

oui  j'ai beaucoup aimé ...les 2 premières saisons, la 3e était bien mais ça commençait à tourner un peu mauvais, 4e vue mais pas vraiment aimé, 5e pas vue.

Carnivale ?


----------



## roukinaton (14 Mai 2009)

Ambiance bizarre dans cette serie...

T'aurais pas une idee cadeau  en rab ?


----------



## Lamégère (14 Mai 2009)

Fille: un canard magique
Garçon: une panoplie de la ménagère 


ça t'aides?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Mai 2009)

m'en fou, je cherche pas de cadeau!



accro à quelque chose?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2009)

La clope

Que feras-tu de beau ce week-end ?


----------



## teo (15 Mai 2009)

L'aventure ! 14h aujourd'hui, TGV + bus avec les petites nièces, 18h grimpette à 1200 m, demain, glande jardinage ou jeux en tout genre + cap des 40e Rugissants. Dimanche quelques ami-es nous rejoignent dans les hauteurs pour fêter ça. Et tout ça, sans ordinateur, iPhone ou autres connexions internet, et même pas mal 


Si tu devais recevoir un cadeau, là maintenant, tu serais ravi de trouver quoi dans la boite ?


----------



## Tekta (15 Mai 2009)

La télécommande du nouveau Philips Cinema 21:9  (vu que l'écran ne rentre sûrement pas dedans )

T'as encore un écran cathodique ?


----------



## teo (15 Mai 2009)

Dans un placard, un 19" Sony de 1997, en attendant d'avoir à vider le placard  (c'est que c'est lourd à descendre sur 5 étages et trouver un endroit qui le reprenne )

As-tu eu une Nintendo Game & Watch du début des années 80 ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2009)

Non j'étais pas né mais mon frère oui, c'était pas mal pour l'époque.

Finalement les jeux vidéo c'est toujours un peu la même chose non ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (15 Mai 2009)

Non! 

Volume mis à part, pensez vous qu'il y a une différence de nocivité significative entre des écouteurs Intra, des écouteurs classiques et des casques?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Mai 2009)

oui! je préfère largement un casque, je n'ai jamais retrouvé la même qualité avec des écouteurs!


à quelle fréquence fais tu des sauvegardes?


----------



## 217ae1 (15 Mai 2009)

tout les mois...

et toi ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (15 Mai 2009)

Entre 1 et 3 jours.
Le
Clone 1/semaine.

Et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2009)

Tous les jours

C'est bon les pizzas de chez Domino's ?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Mai 2009)

aucune idée!

tu as déjà vue un match de polo?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2009)

Oui ils portaient des HUGO BOSS

Tu regardais "Tout le monde en parle" ?


----------



## Lamégère (15 Mai 2009)

Non Delarue m'insuporte!

Et "c'est mon choix"?

Edit: c'est bien Delarue au moins?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Mai 2009)

non!
j'en sais rien!


tu vas pas te coucher?


----------



## imacg5mortel (15 Mai 2009)

Non, encore 1 ou 2 heures.

Tu es déjà fatigué ? :mouais::sleep:


----------



## estcethomas (15 Mai 2009)

après 2H30 de water polo... oui!:sleep:


tu es abonné à combien de flux rss?


----------



## MonicaVitti (16 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tous les jours
> 
> C'est bon les pizzas de chez Domino's ?



C'est d'une taille monstreuse !  Il faut un gros appetit, et c'est pas mauvais.

C'est bon le Fil'O Fish chez Mac Do' ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (16 Mai 2009)

Il y a deux ans j'avais trouvé bon.

Tu y vas maintenant au McDo?


----------



## MonicaVitti (16 Mai 2009)

Non mais ta question sur Domino's pizza m'a fait penser à ça ... Je me suis toujours demandé si c'était bon...
Tu as commandé chez domino's Pizza ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2009)

Ben oui mais c'était dégueulasse 

Tu as un home cinéma chez toi ?


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Mai 2009)

biensûr ! mais j'arrive pas a avoir le son de ma xbox. :rateau:


combien de pécés as tu eu ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2009)

Deux (j'en ai encore un qui prend la poussière)

Faut-il être titulaire dun permis de conduire pour conduire un véhicule inscrit comme véhicule lent ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (16 Mai 2009)

En France, oui. Sauf pour les voitures sans permis. :rateau:

L'ASM va t-elle mettre plus de 10 essais à Dax cette aprem ?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Mai 2009)

rien à foutre!


études courtes où études longues?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (16 Mai 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> rien à foutre!
> 
> 
> études courtes où études longues?



Nan mais sérieux. Si tout le monde répondait aux questions de merde par "Rien à foutre", le fil serait mort et enterré depuis longtemps. 

Alors tes remarques, tu te les gardes. Merci. :sleep:


----------



## estcethomas (16 Mai 2009)

non mais sérieux si tout le monde faisait une réflexion à chaque fois que la réponse ne plaît pas et ben on est pas sortie de l'auberge...


Et alors tu veux que je réponde quoi? on te pose une question sur un sujet dont tu te fous, tu réponds quoi? tu baratines en faisant genre tu t'y connais? pas moi je dis ce que je pense... ça plaît pas toujours aux personnes "sensible"


----------



## imacg5mortel (16 Mai 2009)

Et la question elle est où?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Mai 2009)

nul part...


tu fais des festivals cet été?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2009)

Non

Ange ou démon ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (16 Mai 2009)

Ange ET démon.

Ce film t'intéresse?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Mai 2009)

j'irai sûrement le voire, mais le livre était terrible!

tu l'as lu?


----------



## imacg5mortel (16 Mai 2009)

Non, mais je pense que je vais le faire.

Le lire avant ou après avoir vu le film?


----------



## Lamégère (16 Mai 2009)

D'après mon expérience, il vaut mieux voir le film et lire le livre après, parce que sinon tu risque d'être déçu.

Cookies ou brownie?


----------



## ScubaARM (16 Mai 2009)

Les deux mon Général 

Rouge ou Blanc (jaja bien sûr)


----------



## Lamégère (16 Mai 2009)

Rouge biensur! 

Tu cuisines ou t'es plutôt surgelés?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Mai 2009)

brownie!



un concert pour vendredi prochain à me conseiller?

EDIT: grillé!


----------



## ScubaARM (16 Mai 2009)

Cuisine 

Boulette d'Aven ou Saint Moret


----------



## pierre-auvergne (16 Mai 2009)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Et la question elle est où?



Nulle part. Ne cherche pas.

Boulette d'aven.

Possèdes-tu un reflex ? Si oui, pourquoi pas un bridge ?


----------



## bcommeberenice (16 Mai 2009)

Boulette d'Aven! je suis de ch'Nord!  (télescopage!!!) 2ème réponse : Non j'ai un bridge 

Fromage ou dessert?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Mai 2009)

les deux pour moi... mais si je devait choisir ce serai dessert!




tu as quoi comme clavier? (si tu n'as pas un portable...)


----------



## imacg5mortel (16 Mai 2009)

Apple Filiare Plat, avec pavet numérique, tout ça car je n'ai pas su réparer la touche espace de mon Apple Pro Keybord 


Tu as quoi comme système pour écouter la musique?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2009)

Un mac, des iPods, une Xbox 360, une chaîne hi-fi

Tu vas aller voir le film Millénium ?


----------



## Lamégère (17 Mai 2009)

Je sais pas, je suis pas trop les sorties ciné en ce moment

Ca parle de quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2009)

Synopsis :

Mikael Blomkvist est journaliste économique dans le magazine Millenium. Condamné pour diffamation, il décide de prendre de la distance avec sa vie et son métier. Mais Henrik Vanger, grande figure de l'industrie suédoise, fait appel à lui afin d'enquêter sur un meurtre non élucidé, celui d'Harriet Vanger, nièce du grand homme et disparue à l'âge de seize ans. Au cours de ses recherches, Blomkvist se rend compte que La famille Vanger semble cacher bien des haines et des secrets. Dans le cadre de son enquête, le journaliste est amené à rencontrer Lisbeth Salander. La jeune femme de vingt-quatre ans possède un don exceptionnel, celui de découvrir des informations introuvables. Tous deux vont être amenés à se croiser dans une enquête qui va révéler beaucoup plus que ce que chacun aurait pu imaginer...

Tu te situes où dans les classes sociales ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2009)

Le haut des classes moyennes ou le bas de ce qu'il y a au-dessus de la classe moyenne, tiens d'ailleurs, ça s'appelle comment ?


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Mai 2009)

Le macbook 2,4GHz


Et toi tu fais du jogging le dimanche ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Mai 2009)

non, le dimanche est le seul jour où je ne fais pas de sport!



et en semaine tu fais du sport?


----------



## 217ae1 (17 Mai 2009)

rarement. seulement le week end.

as tu un netbook haché sous os X ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Mai 2009)

non personnellement je trouve qu'un 13' c'est suffisant!


tu as déjà testé un hackintosh?


----------



## havez (17 Mai 2009)

Non mais j'aimera bien :rateau:

Regrettez vous le FireWire 400?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2009)

Non je ne l'ai jamais utilisé

Le truc le plus cher que tu as acheté c'était quoi ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (17 Mai 2009)

Un Mac.

Et toi?


----------



## maiwen (17 Mai 2009)

peut-être un miroir  ... mais pas sur, je sais pas, pas extremement cher en tout cas.

est-ce que "et toi" devrait être considéré comme une vrai question sur ce fil ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (17 Mai 2009)

Non, c'est une sorte de triche, tout juste masquée par le "?" 

Ton OS X préféré?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2009)

Puma parce que c'est le premier que j'ai utilisé, j'étais resté sur le cul

Après Snow Leopard tu crois que le nom de code ce sera quoi ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (17 Mai 2009)

Mountain Cat,

Tu aimes les meubles Italiens?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Mai 2009)

pas plus que les autres.


tu fais le pont la semaine prochaine?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2009)

Oui

Qu'est-ce qui est plus calorique le Ketchup ou la moutarde ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Mai 2009)

je dirai le ketchup mais je ne suis pas sur du tout!

tu es abonnés à des flux RSS? si oui combien?


----------



## DeepDark (17 Mai 2009)

33 


Ton préféré?
(mis à part MacG' si tel était le cas )


----------



## pierre-auvergne (17 Mai 2009)

Celui de France Info, le Monde.fr en envoie trop.

Quel temps chez toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Mai 2009)

beau, mais il commence à faire nuit!


ton guitariste préféré?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2009)

Je n'en ai pas un seul en tête

Pourquoi le bar est mort ?


----------



## JPTK (18 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je n'en ai pas un seul en tête
> 
> Pourquoi le bar est mort ?




Parce que ça se passe en terrasse à cette saison 

Qu'est-ce qu'on faisait avant internet ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Mai 2009)

Minitel Rose

 Alors, on fait le pont.... je veux dire le viaduc à la fin de la semaine ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Mai 2009)

oui! dur dur la semaine!


Pas toi?


----------



## maiwen (18 Mai 2009)

là tu exagères  moi c'est ma dernière semaine  ... Donc du coup ça va  et en même temps c'est ma derniière semaine ... donc un peu triste. Mais j'ai encore eu une grande carte et plein de petites cartes aujourd'hui  

j'ai pas d'inspiration là ... beurre ou confiture ? :rateau: ou les deux ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Mai 2009)

la confiture sur le beurre!

à quoi est dû l'inspiration?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2009)

À l'activité du cerveau

Tu as déjà été le souffre douleur de quelqu'un ?


----------



## Lamégère (18 Mai 2009)

Si on considère que vivre avec moi est une souffrance, ben heuuuu oui alors, je suis le souffre douleur de quelqu'un

Tu bafferais pas Paris Hilton toi?


----------



## inecnia (18 Mai 2009)

je pense que  si

abec 3 ou 5?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Mai 2009)

sur mes salomons ces des abec7...


Tu fais du roller?


----------



## imacg5mortel (18 Mai 2009)

J'en avais fait, j'aimais beaucoup.

Tu joue au Water Polo en Rollers?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Mai 2009)

non mais par contre je vais au water polo en roller!


qu'est ce qui est le plus important d'avoir ou de faire pour reussir sa vie? (je ne parle pas de la rolex!:rateau


----------



## imacg5mortel (18 Mai 2009)

De savoir qu'on a vécu sans laisser trop de traces sur ce monde.

Tu vois de quel genre de traces je parle?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Mai 2009)

euh non...


développes?


----------



## imacg5mortel (18 Mai 2009)

Euh sans contribuer au massacre de la planète par l'Homme.

Tu es sensible à ce sujet?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Mai 2009)

pas mal oui...


tu vas regarder le film home?


----------



## imacg5mortel (18 Mai 2009)

Pour l'instant je ne sais pas, mais je vais voir si je pourrais.

Il t'intéresse?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Mai 2009)

oui!


depuis quand as tu un portable?


----------



## imacg5mortel (18 Mai 2009)

Téléphone ou ordinateur?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2009)

Ordinateur

Qui est ton auteur surréaliste préféré et pourquoi ?


----------



## claud (20 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Qui est ton auteur surréaliste préféré et pourquoi ?



Julien Gracq si tu acceptes de considérer_ Au château d'Argol _comme surréaliste.

Pourquoi ? Parce que je n'aime pas trop les autres...
(et que j'aime beaucoup Gracq)

Écris ceci :

Dès Noël où un zéphyr haï me vêt de glaçons würmiens, je dîne d'exquis rôtis de buf au kir à l'aÿ d'âge mûr et cætera !

en majuscules !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2009)

claud a dit:


> Écris ceci :
> 
> Dès Noël où un zéphyr haï me vêt de glaçons würmiens, je dîne d'exquis rôtis de buf au kir à l'aÿ d'âge mûr et cætera !
> 
> en majuscules !



DES NOEL OU UN ZEPHYR HAI ME VET DE GLACONS WURMIENS, JE DINE D'EXQUIS ROTIS DE BOEUF AU KIR A L'AY D'AGE MUR ET CAETERA !

Mais c'est pas une question 

Le forum ou tu postes le plus c'est où ? Sur MacG.


----------



## guilio_19 (20 Mai 2009)

Non Sur le forum de la corpo étudiante de ma faculté : http://www.corpomedtours.com/forum/


As tu déjà revendu sur ebay un cadeau que l'on t'as fait ?


----------



## aCLR (20 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Mais c'est pas une question


Je crois que l'interrogation portait sur l'application des accents aux majuscules


guilio_19 a dit:


> As tu déjà revendu sur ebay un cadeau que l'on t'as fait ?


Non, je préfère le donner.


Faut-il être mélancolique pour se poser la question de savoir si l'on est mélancolique ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2009)

Oui il faut être mélancolique pour se poser cette question sinon tu n'es pas mélancolique

Es-tu mélancolique ?


----------



## DeepDark (20 Mai 2009)

Plus qu'il y a trois jours...
... mais moins qu'hier 


Ta plus grande source d'inspiration c'est quoi?


----------



## aCLR (20 Mai 2009)

C'est moi ! Non pas que mon égocentrisme me mène à la mégalomanie mais je ne peux m'inspirer d'un autre que moi pour transcrire au monde physique mes préoccupations mentales.



Combien de miroir(s) orne(nt) tes murs ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Mai 2009)

de ma chambre 0...


c'est grave?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2009)

Si c'est parce que tu les as tous mis dans tes toilettes, c'est...
Hum.



Et quand tu en croises un, de miroir, et que tu t'y apperçois (ou regarde) aimes-tu ce que tu vois ?


----------



## r e m y (20 Mai 2009)

Mais pourquoi veux-tu que j'installe des miroirs chez moi?

j'ai mon iMac à écran glossy, c'est largement suffisant!
Désormais je suis totalement intégré au Finder et pour moi c'est le summum de l'interface homme/machine!

tu n'es pas d'accord?


----------



## aCLR (20 Mai 2009)

Oui. C'est comme un retour au bon vieux CRT&#8230;


C'était mieux avant ?


----------



## r e m y (20 Mai 2009)

Evidemment! 

Dans les années 80 par exemple, mes potes étaient beaucoup plus jeunes que maintenant et
la bière bien moins chère.

Alors qu'aujourd'hui, c'est bien simple, ils ont tous viré les miroirs chez eux pour éviter de se croiser du regard le matin au réveil....

Vous croyez qu'on pourrait lancer une class action sur le sujet?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Mai 2009)

non je ne pense pas...


que vas tu faire de ton long week end?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2009)

Répéter mon texte

Tu peux nous citer les paroles d'une chanson que tu aimes ?


----------



## iNannoussa (21 Mai 2009)

Depeche mode, a question of time
"Ive got to get to you first
Before they do
Its just a question of time
Before they lay their hands on you
And make you just like the rest
Ive got to get to you first
Its just a question of time"

Tu connais The Clash?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Mai 2009)

si je les connais? biensur!


ta préféré d'eux? (si tu me dis should i stay je te tues sur place!)


----------



## iNannoussa (21 Mai 2009)

Clampdown

et  Ramones? tu connais?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Mai 2009)

oui aussi!


Et les ludwig von 88?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2009)

Of course

Tu sors souvent en boîte ?


----------



## iNannoussa (21 Mai 2009)

jamais

C'était dur pour toi les études?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Mai 2009)

ben je suis encore dedans et non pour l'instant ça va!


ton dernier concert?


----------



## imacg5mortel (21 Mai 2009)

Pfiou, trop loin dans le passé

Tu as déjà visité le Japon?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2009)

Non je n'ai pas eu cette chance

Tu as vu Lost in Translation ? Si oui tu as aimé ?


----------



## teo (21 Mai 2009)

Oui. J'ai aimé.



Quel parfum portes-tu en général, si tu en portes un ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (21 Mai 2009)

212, mon préféré.

As-tu du matériel Apple rare ou relativement rare?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2009)

Les chaussettes iPod ça compte ? 

Tu le trouves beau George Clooney ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2009)

Hé hé hé.
Ouaip.

Quand on est un mec, avec un physique comme tout le monde, est-ce qu'on peut répondre "non" à cette question sans être taxé de jalousie ou d'envie ?


----------



## teo (22 Mai 2009)

Oui. Enfin, je crois. Tout est affaire de goût  Il est pas mal ouais, mais depuis sa pub pour le café sous alu, il me sort un peu par les yeux. Mais bon, il n'a clairement pas le charme, pour aller dans les extrêmes, de Kevin Spacey, Pascal Greggory ou  Stéphane Rideau.
Mais j'ai un avis sans doute un peu biaisé 

Tu regardes quoi chez un gars, en premier ? Bref ta première impression est basée sur quoi ? (sans forcément parler physique)


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Mai 2009)

La façon dont il roule ses cigrattes. 

devant ou derrière le futur panier sur mon vélo ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2009)

Devant c'est plus pratique

Si dieu est un fumeur de havanes, que fume le diable ?


----------



## teo (22 Mai 2009)

Des dominicains ?  Ou une bonne petite pipe, ça passe toujours bien une bonne petite pipe 


Une cocotte, papier ou aluminium ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2009)

Allez l'aluminium ...

Tu aimerais être Unibody ? :mouais:


----------



## itako (22 Mai 2009)

Je suis déjà unibody






 lui un peu moins.

Moi je pose pas de question


----------



## aCLR (22 Mai 2009)

Bah alors je réponds quoi ? Ma réponse à cette absence de question en est une aussi ! Dingue&#8230;


Plutôt crayon de bois ou porte-mine ?


----------



## DeepDark (22 Mai 2009)

Le plus souvent, porte-mine 
HB, 0.5mm.




Platerform Magazine, tu connais(sait)?

(dans les deux cas, tes impressions )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2009)

Non mais c'est minimaliste donc j'aime, je regarderai cela plus longuement demain.

Tu twittes ?


----------



## itako (22 Mai 2009)

Non, j'en vois pas l'intérêt, y'a que moi qui visiterais :rateau:

Un réel intérêt quand on ne connait personne sur twitter ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (22 Mai 2009)

Non, certains y ajoutent des sites/artistes pour suivre l'actualité, mais c'est un peu tiré par les cheveux...

Ton top 3 de films?


----------



## aCLR (22 Mai 2009)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Ton top 3 de films?





A bigger splash
My own private Idaho
Deathproof


C'est quoi la réponse à cette blague :


C0rentin a dit:


> Pourquoi en france on dit qu'on va "aux toilettes" et en belgique "à la toilette" ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2009)

Elle est nulle je suis vraiment désolé :rose:, la réponse est "Parce qu'en France il faut en voir beaucoup avant d'en trouver une propre."

Une blague sur les belges une fois ?


----------



## teo (23 Mai 2009)

Bah si on en vient à faire un fil de blagues&#8230; sans moi 

Des vices ou addictions intéressantes en stock ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2009)

La cigarette mais c'est pas intéressant

Que reflète un miroir que personne ne regarde ?


----------



## Craquounette (23 Mai 2009)

Le temps qui passe.

L'envie de foule, de ville, de bruits, de mouvements est-elle contradictoire à l'envie de désert ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (23 Mai 2009)

Non ça se complète.

devrais-je découvrir Star Wars?
Si oui regarder dans quel ordre?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2009)

Commence par les vieux films 

Tu utiliseras Google Chrome quand il sortira ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (23 Mai 2009)

Je vais l'essayer et voir, mais Safari me donne entière satisfaction.

Tu as écoute le dernier Greenday?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Mai 2009)

oui.



Tu as aimé?


----------



## imacg5mortel (24 Mai 2009)

J'attends de réécouter avant de juger, mais je pense que je vais apprécier au fur et à mesure.

Tu as aimé le film "Gone With The Wind"?


----------



## tink (24 Mai 2009)

Je l'ai pas vu.

Tu aime les philip morris ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2009)

Non

Les ventilateurs de ton mac se mettent en route à cause de la chaleur ?


----------



## tink (24 Mai 2009)

Non


Carré noir sur fond blanc est elle la plus époustouflante &#339;uvre de Malevitch ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (24 Mai 2009)

Je ne sais pas.

La chaleur et les ventilos qui tournent ne devraient-ils pas nous inciter à faire autre chose de notre été?


----------



## tink (24 Mai 2009)

Je pars fumer des joints au grand air d'ici peu de temps.

Ne devrais-je pas plutot réviser mon BAC ?


----------



## aCLR (24 Mai 2009)

tink a dit:


> Carré noir sur fond blanc est elle la plus époustouflante uvre de Malevitch ?


Je lui préfère le carré blanc sur fond blanc


tink a dit:


> Ne devrais-je pas plutot réviser mon BAC ?


pour faire une école d'art, c'est plus pratique de l'avoir.


Que penses-tu des dessins à la mine de plomb sur papier noir de Tatiana Trouvé ?


----------



## estcethomas (24 Mai 2009)

j'aime bien, même si je ne connaissais pas avant que tu me montres ce dessin!


t'as fais du sport ce week end?


----------



## tink (24 Mai 2009)

Oui, j'ai fait de l'escalade pendant la nuit.

Tintin ou capitaine Haddock ?


----------



## aCLR (24 Mai 2009)

C'est marrant comme question. Ils forment un beau couple ces deux-là. Et si je suis l'un deux des, alors je cherche l'autre&#8230;


Plutôt adepte de Soulages ?


----------



## tink (24 Mai 2009)

Ca dépend des jours.

Pourquoi ma isight ne fonctionne t'elle pas avec aMsn ?


----------



## estcethomas (24 Mai 2009)

parce que amsn c'est nul!


tu as des jeux sur mac? si oui lesquels?


----------



## tink (24 Mai 2009)

Je suis en train de télécharger call of duty 4 ! 
Il arrive dans 5 mn 

edit: ah j'ai oublié la question : 
c'est un bon jeu ?


----------



## estcethomas (24 Mai 2009)

je ne sais pas! mais dès que tu l'as je compte sur toi pour me faire un petit commentaire en mp!


tu as des cider sur ton mac?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2009)

Non

Tu aimes le cidre ?


----------



## estcethomas (24 Mai 2009)

oui!


tu connais le blog de lokan?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2009)

Oui malheureusement

Tu le trouves pas un petit peu débilos ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (24 Mai 2009)

Pas eu le temps de l'explorer en détail, mais apparemment, oui.

Combien de °C chez toi ?


----------



## tink (24 Mai 2009)

28

et toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (24 Mai 2009)

précisément je ne sais pas mais ça tourne autour des 30!


Une petite biere pour se rafraichir?


----------



## imacg5mortel (24 Mai 2009)

32 

Chien ou loup? 

Grillé : non pas de bierre


----------



## teo (24 Mai 2009)

Clairement loup.

Si je dis "42", ça t'évoque quoi ?


----------



## DeepDark (24 Mai 2009)

Une chanson de Coldplay 



Vivement l'hiver?


----------



## teo (24 Mai 2009)

Non, vivement l'été  Et encore l'été 


Tes prochaines vacances ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (24 Mai 2009)

Finlande en Août, ou alors chez moi tout simplement  .

Tu connaissais le groupe "The Darkness"?


----------



## DeepDark (24 Mai 2009)

Ça me dit quelque chose...

Mais j'aime bien le fait que tu ai posé la question au passé...




Pourquoi les cérémonies c'est toujours ch****?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2009)

Parce que tu gagnes jamais

Pourquoi tu veux gagner quelque chose ?


----------



## teo (24 Mai 2009)

Je ne veux rien gagner, je reçois tant (pour paraphraser quelqu'un )


Des crêpes au sucre, ça tente quelqu'un ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (24 Mai 2009)

T'as pas du nutella ?




Tu fais quoi demain ?


----------



## tink (24 Mai 2009)

Je vais en cours.

Mozart ferait de l'éléctro s'il était vivant ?


----------



## inecnia (24 Mai 2009)

nan il serait trop vieux!

viande ou legumes?


----------



## teo (24 Mai 2009)

Toasted.
Légume, la viande, j'ai abusé hier 



Huîtres ou homard ?


----------



## tink (24 Mai 2009)

Homard !

Descartes ou Spinoza ?


----------



## estcethomas (24 Mai 2009)

plutot spinoza...


sur quoi ça va tomber le bac math de cette année?


----------



## teo (24 Mai 2009)

Et tu me demandes ça à moi qui ait eu 1/20 au bac en math il y a bien longtemps 

Déjà lu Lovecraft ?


----------



## estcethomas (24 Mai 2009)

non

il est bien?


----------



## aCLR (24 Mai 2009)

_Il est bien mon ami tintin

Ah qu'il est bien
Ah qu'il est bien
mon ami tintin
mon ami tintin
&#8230;_


Aimes-tu la chanson française ?


----------



## teo (25 Mai 2009)

Tout dépend laquelle. En général oui (Gainsbourg, Les Négresses Vertes, Dionysos, Elista, Nord, en en oubliant d'autres). Mais comme je n'ai pas de télé et n'écoute que France Inter comme radio hertzienne (et encore, surtout les infos), que j'écoute majoritairement des musiques électroniques/dance/pop et des radios web étrangères / anglo-saxonnes, je découvre parfois de belles choses mais avec un certain temps de retard.



Un groupe ou interprète français découvert récemment à me proposer ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

J'aime bien Gojira

Tu as peur des orages ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

Non.

Qui m'en amènera quand j'aurais fini en prison ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

Moi mais je t'apporterai plus que des orages mon orange 

Tu fais des découvertes sur toi en ce moment ?


----------



## estcethomas (25 Mai 2009)

oui... je ne savais pas que j'étais fainéant à se point!


ton poisson préféré?


----------



## 217ae1 (25 Mai 2009)

saumon.

ton mac préféré ?


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Mai 2009)

le mien banane !

Tu veux rédiger mon rapport de stage ?


----------



## 217ae1 (25 Mai 2009)

non.

pourquoi je voudrais ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

Parce qu'il est fatigué et qu'il est sympa

Ta dernière cuite ?


----------



## Lamégère (25 Mai 2009)

Samedi midi c'était pas joli joli 

Tu aimes le Génépi? :love:


----------



## estcethomas (25 Mai 2009)

oui!

et toi? ton vin/alcool préféré?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

Un bon vin rouge

Tu as déjà volé quelque chose ? (même un bonbon).


----------



## tink (26 Mai 2009)

Oui.


Tu a déja violé quelque chose ? (meme un bonbon).


----------



## aCLR (26 Mai 2009)

Oui, j'ai déjà peint en violet une pièce qui ne la rendait pas plus appétissante qu'un bonbon. Au final je l'ai repeins en jaune.


Tu aimes Benjamin Biolay ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

Non pas spécialement

Et Vincent Delerm (qui me sort par les yeux) ?


----------



## aCLR (26 Mai 2009)

Ah toi aussi&#8230;


Quelle est la meilleure pâte à tartiner que l'on peut trouver en Belgique ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

Tu as déjà visité un coin en Belgique ? Si oui tu as aimé ? Si tu y habites ça compte pas :rateau:.


----------



## estcethomas (26 Mai 2009)

oui beaucoup! et oui j'aime beaucoup la Belgique parce que de un les gens sont beaucoup plus cool et moins à bloc à te gueuler dessus quand tu vas pas assez vite, et de deux il y a une super scène musical "underground"!


la plus belle ville du monde à tes yeux?


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mai 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> la plus belle ville du monde à tes yeux?



Celles où sont mes amis  

Qu'aimerais-tu faire que tu n'aies déjà fait ?


----------



## aCLR (26 Mai 2009)

Passer une année au pôle nord&#8230;


Quelqu'un vient avec moi ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Mai 2009)

on part quand?


----------



## imacg5mortel (26 Mai 2009)

Demain vers 20 H.

Ton ipod préféré?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Mai 2009)

nano 2eme gen!



et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

iPod Shuffle

As-tu une tension élevée ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (26 Mai 2009)

non!

Et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

Oui assez

Ton pire ennemi dans la vie c'est qui ?


----------



## aCLR (26 Mai 2009)

Le temps&#8230;


Comment était ta journée ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mai 2009)

Elle aurait pu être meilleure  

Et la tienne ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (26 Mai 2009)

un peu stressante...

Comment gères-tu tes dépenses journalières?
Application, carnet ou autre chose?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Mai 2009)

au feeling!

et demain une bonne journée qui s'annonce?


----------



## EtVlan (26 Mai 2009)

J'espère que oui, mercredi, milieu de semaine...

---

À quelle heure soupes-tu (dînes-tu) normalement?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Mai 2009)

20h30-21h!


tu écoutes la radio?


----------



## Grug (26 Mai 2009)

parfois je la regarde aussi.

Avec ou sans sucre ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Mai 2009)

avec!


Elle est belle ta radio?


----------



## teo (26 Mai 2009)

Oui et non 
J'ai plusieurs modèles: un vieux radio-réveil Philips avec des décalcomanies de Bart Simpson dessus dans ma chambre (je suis un grand enfant ), un PowerPook Titanium (podcast et flux france inter: je suis un geek, sans doute :hosto dans la cuisine et une vieille chaine hifi Sony compact qui peut éventuellement sonoriser bureau et salle de bain (pratique sous la douche).


Tu aimes les escargots ? (l'écrieur: les tiens étaient woundershoeune :love


----------



## estcethomas (26 Mai 2009)

pas trop... Mais bon j'en adopterai pas un mais il ne me dérange pas non plus!


quelle radio écoutes tu le plus souvent?


----------



## teo (26 Mai 2009)

Friskyradio.com



Rouge, blanc ou rosé ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Mai 2009)

ça dépend de ce qu'il y a dans mon assiette!


tu as ton bac? avec mention?


----------



## DeepDark (26 Mai 2009)

Oui
Et oui 



Les vraies vacances, c'est pour quand?


----------



## teo (26 Mai 2009)

Toasted !
Bac oui, mais au rattrapage.

10 jours en août. Et puis sans doute à d'autres moments, je n'arrête pas de recevoir des invitations depuis quelques temps, mais bon, rien de certain.

Main gauche ou main droite ?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Mai 2009)

la maisn droite pour les cordes et la gauche pour le manche!


Je suis a la boure je vais avoir des problèmes?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

Boarf ça dépend pourquoi mais je parie que non.

Tu as déjà eu envie de tuer quelqu'un de précis ?


----------



## teo (27 Mai 2009)

Non. Disons que j'ai pu éprouver une haine tellement forte pour quelqu'un que ça ne m'aurait rien faire de le voir crever. De là à dire que j'ai eu envie de le/la tuer si je l'avais eu en face de moi, non je ne crois pas. Mes chaines socio-culturelles et morales sont heureusement là pour éviter ce genre de problème. 


As-tu eu une ou plusieurs fois des poussées de violence physique contre quelque chose ou quelqu'un ?


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2009)

Si l'on considère que réduire en bouillie à coups de masse un outil électro-portatif est une poussée de violence physique envers une chose, alors oui&#8230;
Mais je suis d'un naturel calme&#8230;


Peut-on encore être anti-européen ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Si l'on considère que réduire en bouillie à coups de masse un outil électro-portatif est une poussée de violence physique envers une chose, alors oui
> Mais je suis d'un naturel calme



Sculpter est tout un art  



aCLR a dit:


> Peut-on encore être anti-européen ?



À partir du moment où tu peux rencontrer des personnes ne sachant pas que les élections vont avoir lieu, je pense que oui, au moins par ignorance. 

Sous aucun prétexte tu ne voudrais ?


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Sculpter est tout un art










> Sous aucun prétexte tu ne voudrais ?



Faire un &#63743;+Z sur ma vie


Comment éviter les conflits de raccourcis entre osx et certaines applications (&#63743;+&#8679;+" par exemple) ?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Mai 2009)

je ne sais pas!

tu as surnom?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Comment éviter les conflits de raccourcis entre osx et certaines applications (&#63743;+&#8679;+" par exemple) ?



Les désactiver ou les modifier dans les préf.


Surnom : Tibo


Plantes d'appartement ou non ?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Mai 2009)

ma mère en a dans la cuisine mais je ne sais pas ce que c'est!

tu as un blog ou un site?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

Les deux.

Est-ce devenu indispensable ?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Mai 2009)

non je ne pense pas...


dans quel but l'as tu créé?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

Le site ?
Pour avoir une vitrine, quelque chose à montrer - parce que je parle assez mal de ce que j'écris, je préfère laisser les autres se faire une idée par eux même.

Le blog ?
Je ne sais pas - quand j'ai envie d'écrire un truc, comme ça, des idées qui me traversent la tête...
pas vraiment _utile_, quoi.

Tu l'as déjà vu, mon site ?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Mai 2009)

si c'est celui de ta signature alors oui!


Tu passes combien de temps sur le net par jour?


----------



## 217ae1 (27 Mai 2009)

2,5 heures par jour de la semaine et six heures par week-end.

c'est trop ?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Mai 2009)

je ne sais pas...


Tu sais toi?


----------



## Bassman (27 Mai 2009)

Non je ne sais pas, mais je me dis qu'il s'agit plus d'un soucis de répartition. 

Est ce que le temps que tu passes sur internet t'empêche ou plutôt fait que tu ne fais pas autre chose ?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Mai 2009)

non pas pour moi, il est rare que je ne soit que sur le net sans rien faire d'autre!


Tu fais quoi en même temps toi?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

Ouais, un peu.

Mais est-ce que ce "autre chose" est forcément mieux ?



estcethomas a dit:


> non pas pour moi, il est rare que je ne soit que sur le net sans rien faire d'autre!
> 
> 
> Tu fais quoi en même temps toi?


 
Là, je bosse - je lance des traitements d'extraction et je les corrige au fur et à mesure.
Si je tenais le con qui a développé ça sans se fouler sur les tests......


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

Ça dépend de tes occupations mais il y a mieux qu'internet, les sorties, la lecture, le sport, etc ...

Tu aimes aller dans les dossiers cachés de Mac OS X et trifouiller dedans ?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Mai 2009)

ça m'arrive des fois, mais c'est assez rare et c'est vraiment quand je ne sais pas quoi faire!


la musique que tu écoutes là tout de suite? ou la dernière que tu as écouté?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

Léonard Cohen - live
Ce matin.



T'as pas vu Mirza ?


----------



## teo (27 Mai 2009)

Edit
Toasted


----------



## estcethomas (27 Mai 2009)

hum....non!


c'est qui?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mai 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> c'est qui?



Kate © Sinon un youki

Prochaines vacances ?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Mai 2009)

après le bac!


Et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

Du 15 juillet au 15 août 

Tu as une tâche de naissance ?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Mai 2009)

oui!



ton plus gros défaut?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2009)

Je suis colérique

Tu as des rituels ?


----------



## Bibabelou (28 Mai 2009)

un bon nombre, le pire d'entre eux: je passe sur ce forum quasi chaque jour...


tu as déjà tué un coq d'un coup de bâton? (purééé, ça m'est arrivé ce matin...j'voulais pas j'vous jure!)


----------



## ScubaARM (28 Mai 2009)

non, pauvre bête, faut il être très en colère ou affamé ...

"elle est où la poulette ? elle est bien cachée"


----------



## aCLR (28 Mai 2009)

Si personne ne l'a retrouvée demain, faudra s'inquiéter&#8230;
en attendant :


Quelle est la durée de vie effective d'une ampoule à basse consommation ? (parce que la vie théorique c'est bien mais je vais devoir l'utiliser cette ampoule)


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Quelle est la durée de vie effective d'une ampoule à basse consommation ? (parce que la vie théorique c'est bien mais je vais devoir l'utiliser cette ampoule)



Normalement c'est indiqué sur l'emballage avec la garantie 

Chaud ou froid ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Mai 2009)

froid.


mac de bureau ou portable?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2009)

Portable

Tu as toujours rêvé d'être un gangster ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Mai 2009)

Non...

Toi oui?


----------



## aCLR (28 Mai 2009)

Oui, c'est bien beau de dire que la durée de vie est égale à la garantie (je dis ça pour la publicité, par pour toi tibo), mais je ne vais pas garder mes tickets de caisse pendant ce laps de temps, l'impression thermique a une très courte durée de vie. D'autant plus que j'ai vu une ampoule garantie 20 ans. Je suis même pas sûr que le papier dure ce temps-là&#8230;


Quel roman récent me conseilles-tu pour une amatrice d'écrivains d'outre-atlantique ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2009)

Un roman d'Harlan Coben

Tu as vu "Ne le dis à personne" ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Mai 2009)

non.



un chanteur ou chanteuse que tu ne supportes pas?


----------



## imacg5mortel (28 Mai 2009)

T-Pain.

Tu as essayé Twitterrific sur iPhone?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Mai 2009)

je n'ai pas d'iphone...


combien tu payes ton forfait de portable chaque mois?


----------



## DeepDark (28 Mai 2009)

Peu cher  (par rapport à ce qui se fait maintenant)

(j'ai le même téléphone donc même forfait depuis trois ans )



Ta dernière découverte?


----------



## teo (29 Mai 2009)

Deux horizons: mon iPhone (Oh my _Geek_ !) et Moderat, avec Moderat (Berlin, Center Of Some Stuff)


_33_ (33 minutes), le début d'une épopée ou ton maximum si tu es en forme ? (Ouais, je sais, j'ai des questions tordues )


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Mai 2009)

La forme, man


----------



## DeepDark (29 Mai 2009)

Et la question?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

Bon je m'y colle

Quel est ton dernier cauchemar ? Pourrais-tu le décrire ?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Mai 2009)

je n'en sais rien... et donc non je ne peux pas le décrire.


tu as un dock pour disque dur?


----------



## 217ae1 (29 Mai 2009)

non, je préfère les boitiers externes.

quels sont les aventages des dock au lieu des boitiers externes ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

Sur les docks, le froid et l'ennui te courbent le dos.




Qu'est-ce que tu fais encore là un vendredi ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu fais encore là un vendredi ?




Je ne sais pas et toi ?


----------



## ScubaARM (29 Mai 2009)

rien de spécial, je relève mes casiers

j'aimerai bien connaître la couleur des dessous de ma voisine de palier, quelqu'un sait ?


----------



## 217ae1 (29 Mai 2009)

ScubaARM a dit:


> j'aimerai bien connaître la couleur des dessous de ma voisine de palier, quelqu'un sait ?



faut déja savoir ou tu habites...

tu habites où ?


----------



## aCLR (29 Mai 2009)

En face de sa voisine qu'il te dit&#8230;
La couleur des sous-vêtements est sûrement en rapport avec sa tenue vestimentaire.
Enfin, je dis ça, je dis rien&#8230;



Que vas-tu mettre à griller sur la braise ce soir ?


----------



## ScubaARM (29 Mai 2009)

La braise c'est moi, haha:rateau: (j'ai failli oublier le r )

bon j'imagine qu'ils sont rouges (les dessous de ma voisine de palier), c'est pas ma couleur préférée mais bon ...

La votre pour les dessous c'est quoi ? (je précise, dessous féminins, et puis zut ceux que vous voudrez ...)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

Noir :rateau:

Tu chantes dans la douche ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu chantes dans la douche ?



Non, je ronronne. Pour les dessous de la voisine, je dirais violets. 

Quelque chose prévu pour demain ?


----------



## Lamégère (29 Mai 2009)

Des trucs de fille: ménage, course, linge, etc etc... Le bonheur quoi!

Sinon qui a gagné au foot hier?


----------



## aCLR (29 Mai 2009)

Y'avait foot hier&#8230; La voisine aux dessous jaune chair ne m'en a rien dit&#8230;


Un pressentiment pour le vainqueur de Garros cette année ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2009)

Nadal

Justement quel est le  tournoi du Grand Chelem que tu préfères ?


----------



## teo (30 Mai 2009)

Le tennis, mais comme disait mon père, je m'en bas la peau des roupettes avec une pelle mécanique 

Un roman policier à me conseiller ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2009)

Un roman du "Poulpe" 

Tu aimerais vivre dans l'eau ?


----------



## teo (30 Mai 2009)

Parfois, j'ai envie de partir une année ou deux à Tahiti. C'est au plus près de l'eau que je pourrais faire. Faudrait que j'arrive à apprenne à nager correctement d'abord 



Les endroits les plus au sud, au nord, à l'est et à l'ouest où tu sois jamais allé (sachant que l'est et l'ouest se rejoignent ).
Perso et respectivement: Albany (WA, Australia), Londres (UK), Boston (Mass, USA), Sydney, (NSW, Australia)


----------



## imacg5mortel (30 Mai 2009)

pas de question 

Adium ou pas Adium?


----------



## 217ae1 (30 Mai 2009)

pas audium car sa ne fontionne pas chez moi.

iChat ou pas iChat ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2009)

J'ai en effet trois chats 

Tu as déjà utilisé un site de rencontre ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (30 Mai 2009)

oui oui 
Pourquoi cette question?


----------



## CouleurSud (31 Mai 2009)

ScubaARM a dit:


> rien de spécial, je relève mes casiers
> 
> j'aimerai bien connaître la couleur des dessous de ma voisine de palier, quelqu'un sait ?



Sud, non 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h14 ----------

A condition que le palier soit orienté sud


----------



## pierre-auvergne (31 Mai 2009)

Pas de question ?

Qui posera celle la deuxième prochaine question ?


----------



## estcethomas (31 Mai 2009)

Moi!


Le site que tu visistes le plus? (sans macg?)


----------



## 217ae1 (31 Mai 2009)

apple.ch

toi aussi ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (31 Mai 2009)

Nan. Lemonde.fr

T'as déjà skié en Auvergne ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2009)

Jamais

Tu aimes ton pays ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (31 Mai 2009)

oui.

tu aimes les soft du genre Delicious library?


----------



## Aski (1 Juin 2009)

Jamais utilisé &#8230;


t'a pas 10&#8364; à me prêter ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (1 Juin 2009)

Okay, si tu viens les chercher.

Tu aimes les Lundi matin?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2009)

Quand il fait beau oui :love:

Tu as déjà fait le questionnaire de Proust ?


----------



## teo (1 Juin 2009)

Je crois, mais je ne suis pas sûr (en entier, donc)


J'ai autour de 200 livres dans ma bibliothèque sur babelio.fr après ma première tranche d'enregistrement hier soir, il m'en reste encore beaucoup à entrer (merci le getcat lecteur de code barre ), penses-tu pouvoir faire mieux que moi ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Juin 2009)

Un peu plus de 10 000 livres chez moi. Tous sur une base de donnée AppleWorks. 

Quel programme pour aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2009)

Musculation et repos

Tu as déjà frôlé la mort ? Si oui explique s'il te plaît.


----------



## estcethomas (1 Juin 2009)

une chute à vélo en montagne, mon casque s'est éclaté et je me suis ouvert la tête, cassé le bras et ouvert le tibia, je suis tombé dans les pomme et on m'a emmené à l'hosto en hélico! Mais bon c'est pas vraiment frôler la mort mais ça fait mal quand même...


Tu as déjà fait du vélo de descente?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Juin 2009)

Ben. Descendre le puy de dôme en VTT à sur le chemin des muletiers plein de neige... si c'est du vtt des descente... oui.


----------



## estcethomas (1 Juin 2009)

ok... pas de question? non? bon et bien je prends la mains alors...


qu'est ce qu'un humain normal?


----------



## Saxykiwi (1 Juin 2009)

un humain qui respecte tout ce qui l'entoure 


Depuis combien de jours es-tu né ?
(Tu vas voir, c'est super impressionnant ^^)
(Attention aux années bissextiles!!)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2009)

Je ne sais pas ...

Tu as un site pour ça ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Juin 2009)

non!


Tu as passé des options au bac?


----------



## Saxykiwi (1 Juin 2009)

il est belge, il ne passe pas le bac 

(pour l'âge, faut calculer toi même hein, sinon ce n'est pas drôle  )

Combien d'heures faut-il à une fourmi parisienne unijambiste pour parcourir un jardin de 12 m2, en sachant que la vitesse du vent est de 15 beauforts et qu'il pleut à Bruxelles ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Juin 2009)

aucune idée!


quelle est l'intérêt de savoir ça?


----------



## Saxykiwi (1 Juin 2009)

L'intérêt de se poser une question inutile... ou sans intérêt ... 


Avec quel(le) acteur(trice) pourriez-vous tromper votre conjoint ?


----------



## teo (2 Juin 2009)

En l'absence définitive d'Al Parker, Dred Scott. Et j'imagine que le conjoint ne serait pas forcément opposé à se joindre à nous.
Attention aux recherches Google, elles sont réservées à un public majeur et averti.

Tu connais Wolfram Alpha ?


----------



## Saxykiwi (2 Juin 2009)

Non, mais ça a l'air bien sympa pour ceux qui font/aiment les maths ^^

______________


Je devrais trainer sur ce forum ou étudier mon exam qui est à 14h ??


----------



## estcethomas (2 Juin 2009)

trainer sur le forum!


Je vais mettre combien de temps pour mon 200m 4 nages pour l'option natation?:rateau:


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2009)

aucune idée c'est justement tout le probleme  . je me rappelle plus de mon temps. je me rappelle juste que faire un plan de nage et donner un temps ... c'est trapu ... mais c'est de l'histoire ancienne, j'ai plus 20 ans 

crawl ou brasse ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2009)

Crawl

Tu es petit, moyen ou grand ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Juin 2009)

Je te laisse juger: 184cm.


Alors? c'est grand?


----------



## Saxykiwi (2 Juin 2009)

184 cm c'est une bonne taille pour un mec, c'est pas non plus "grand, grand"...
Bon en même temps, les français sont pas super grands, donc pour un français ça doit paraître grand 
Par contre, un norvégien te rira au nez 



Est-ce que tu comptes acheter les Sims 3 quand ils sortiront dans 2 jours ??


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2009)

Non j'aime pas cette série 

Tu vas aller voir le film Sherlock Holmes lorsqu'il sortira au cinéma ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Juin 2009)

non je ne pense pas.


2:54 min à un 200m 4 nages ça te parait correct?


----------



## Saxykiwi (2 Juin 2009)

Très correct !!

et bravo !




Tu t'y connais en stats et probas ? (exam demain lol)


----------



## estcethomas (2 Juin 2009)

je maitrise parfaitement jusqu'au niveau terminale, c'est la dessus que je me gave en math pour aller chercher le 15!


Pour quoi toi tu n'y arrives pas?:rateau:


----------



## imacg5mortel (2 Juin 2009)

C'est assez agréable pour moi 

Tu aimais ma trigonométrie?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Juin 2009)

et bien écoute je connais la trigo et ça va à peu près mais la tienne non je ne connais pas...


ça consiste en quoi?


----------



## imacg5mortel (2 Juin 2009)

C'était une faute de frappe  :rose:

Alors Delicious ou pas Delicious?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (2 Juin 2009)

Si on lui demandait ? 

Tu connais IRL un membre de MacGé ?


----------



## 217ae1 (2 Juin 2009)

non.

il était connu ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2009)

même pas.

et sinon?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Juin 2009)

delicious!



Si je te dis jaguar tu penses à quoi?


----------



## imacg5mortel (2 Juin 2009)

à la marque de voitures 

Tu connais Damien Saez?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Juin 2009)

oh ben oui quand même! "tous fils de France!!


tu as un petit groupe punk rock à me faire découvrir?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2009)

Bof pas trop rock en ce moment 

Mais toi oui ? J'aimerai trouver un nouveau style de musique.


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Juin 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> oh ben oui quand même! "tous fils de France!!
> 
> 
> tu as un petit groupe punk rock à me faire découvrir?



Les Saints 

Tu aimes le punk ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Bof pas trop rock en ce moment
> 
> Mais toi oui ? J'aimerai trouver un nouveau style de musique.



oui!



CouleurSud a dit:


> Les Saints
> 
> Tu aimes le punk ?



Si j'aime? j'adore!!!


Pas toi?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (2 Juin 2009)

Non. 



T'as déjà volé dans un A320 ?


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Juin 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> oui!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pareil


----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2009)

Eh vous !
Oui, vous qui avez trouvé une couleur pour le sud !
Pourrait-on voir la couleur de votre question ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

Le vert 

Tu te déçois souvent ?


----------



## teo (3 Juin 2009)

Je me déçois en bien régulièrement (J'aime l'absurdité de cet helvétisme :love

A la lecture de ces dernières pages, ne trouves pas étonnant comme à l'approche des examens, on trouve toujours un autre truc à faire que ce qui serait logique de faire ? _(j'ai même regardé le tennis à Roland Garros l'année de mon bac )_


----------



## Saxykiwi (3 Juin 2009)

non ce n'est pas étonnant !! Comme aller chercher les sims 3 le 4 juin, alors qu'on a encore 2 examens le 10 et le 12 juin ! 


Mais à quoi servirait le mois d'août alors si on réussissait tous nos examens en janvier et juin ??


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

Je ne sais pas.
A penser à autre chose ?


----------



## Saxykiwi (3 Juin 2009)

perso, penser à autre chose qu'aux exams durant ce mois d'août ne serait pas bon pour moi moralement.
Je préfère avoir des exams plutôt que d'avoir la possibilité de penser trop ...
Mais ça, c'est encore une autre histoire ..


Quand et où pars-tu en vacances prochainement ? Et si rien de prévu encore, où voudrais-tu aller la prochaine fois que tu pars en vacances ?


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2009)

la Grèce le 20 juillet ... mais avant beaucoup de choses à passer.

Amérique du Sud ou Asie ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (3 Juin 2009)

Asie, mais centrale...
Et tu penses quoi des extrèm(es/ismes/ités)


----------



## Saxykiwi (3 Juin 2009)

les extrêmes ne sont jamais bonnes !!

Même dans les stats, on ne les prend pas en compte dans la box-plot ^^ (pour ceux qui connaissent )




Alors, qui va quitter le forum un instant et bouger ses fesses vers son magasin où elle a précommandé les Sims 3 maintenant tout de suite à vitesse V prime ??
:love::love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

Ca n'est pas moi.

Mais fantasmer comme ça sur Sim, ça ne serait pas une perversion des fois ?
(sans compter qu'il me semble bien qu'il soit mort...)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

Non plutôt une addiction.

Quand t'étais petit tu voulais faire quoi comme métier ? Tu le fais aujourd'hui ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Juin 2009)

quand j'étais petit je ne voulais rien faire, juste profiter de la vie! Et vue que je ne travail pas encore je ne peux pas dire si c'est ce que je fais... :rateau:


tu as déjà joué à pokemon sur game boy?


----------



## imacg5mortel (3 Juin 2009)

Bien sur et j'avais adoré, j'aime les RPG.

Et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

Seulement Oblivion

Tu as joué à ce jeu ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Juin 2009)

oui!


la première console sur laquelle tu as joué?


----------



## imacg5mortel (3 Juin 2009)

NES 

Tu as aimé Star Wars?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Juin 2009)

je ne suis pas un grand fan mais oui j'ai bien aimé.


Tu utilises une mighty mouse?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

Non pas de souris sur mon portable

Tu suis Roland Garros ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Juin 2009)

disons que j'écoute les resultats!


Tu n'as donc pas besoin du tuto sur lequel je me suis cassé le cul toute l'aprem?:rateau:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Juin 2009)

Disons que je n'ai pas une folle envie de nettoyer mes souris.

Tu effectues pas mal de tes trajets quotidiens en vélo ?


----------



## Bibabelou (3 Juin 2009)

ééééééh oui, même à la campagne, je vais bosser en vélo, à 10 kms de là...j'adooOOOooore le vélo!

vendrais-tu ton mac pour un beau voyage?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Juin 2009)

Oh que non. 

T'éteindra à quelle heure ce soir ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Juin 2009)

pas trop tard je pense! J'ai les yeux éclatés à cause du chlore!


tu veux une place dans mon lit? :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## imacg5mortel (3 Juin 2009)

Non merci 

Tu aimes te coucher tôt?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Juin 2009)

en générale non, mais je suis souvent obligé parce que quand j'ai les yeux qui pleure et qui me piquent...


plutôt du matin ou plutôt du soir?


----------



## aCLR (4 Juin 2009)

En répondant à cette heure, il est évident que je suis plutôt du soir, même si je trouve que d'être du matin c'est bien aussi, sans oublier que d'être du midi est aussi à prendre en considération&#8230;



Faire peur est-il la solution ?


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2009)

pour le hoquet parait-il mais moi je trouve pas ... je préfère retenir ma respiration longtemps, ça ça marche.

oeufs au plats ou brouillés ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Juin 2009)

Pour le _breakfast_, il est très rare que je prenne des &#339;ufs. Il faut vraiment un réveil très tardif un dimanche pour envisager un _English breakfast_ dans toute sa splendeur pour les papilles, et là je les prends au plat, mes &#339;ufs, parce que je ne connais pas la recette des brouillés&#8230;


Action ou vérité ? D)


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2009)

une fois j'ai dit vérité et je l'ai regretté, mais d'un autre côté un action virtuelle ... à part me demander de faire un bisou virtuel à machin ... alors vérité ... D)

pfiou ... je sais pas ... euh "plutôt Braque ... Vasarely ?" (D)


----------



## Saxykiwi (4 Juin 2009)

"C'est pas bientôt fini les frères Mickey !!  ooohh Mickeeyyyy":rateau:



Quel est ton dessin animé Disney favori ? ^^


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

La Belle et le Clochard

Tu as déjà été clochard ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> pfiou ... je sais pas ... euh "plutôt Braque ... Vasarely ?" (D)


Je ne peux choisir entre l'un et l'autre. Je prends les deux :love:


C0rentin a dit:


> Tu as déjà été clochard ?


Non, pas jusqu'à présent


As-tu déjà été prélevé deux fois, sur ta CB, pour le même achat ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

Non, pas jusqu'à présent.

Tu suis tes comptes ? (en dehors de jeter un oeil sur ton relevé de fin de mois pour voir si ça colle à peu près)


----------



## aCLR (4 Juin 2009)

Oui, car à force de jongler avec les cartes, j'arrive à me perdre dans les différents soldes. Et c'est comme cela que je viens de m'apercevoir du doublement de débit sur l'un d'eux  (le commerçant avait-il besoin de cette somme pour clôturer son exercice mensuel ?  )


Quelle conclusion peut-on tirer d'un sujet, dans la partie technique des forums, qui n'amène aucune réponse ?


----------



## elKBron (4 Juin 2009)

que ce sujet qui n'amène aucune réponse ne contient aucune question finalement...

Vous avez des tuyaus pour une location d'un F2/F3 dans le quartier monplaisir lyon 8ème ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

Ah non je suis loin de là 

Quand tu chantes il pleut ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

Non.
Mais si les superstitions et autres fariboles d'interprétations ordonnées du hasard avaient le moindre embryon de début de sens ou de réalité, ce serait le déluge !

Es-tu superstitieux ?
(si tu me réponds "et toi ?" c'est que tu n'as rien compris à la deuxième phrase de ce post !)


----------



## Aski (4 Juin 2009)

Non 

(tout comme je ne donne aucune crédibilité à la fin du monde le 21 décembre 2012.)


Et toi là dessous si tu meurt demain, tu fait quoi de tes dernières 24 heures ?


----------



## elKBron (4 Juin 2009)

la même chose depuis longtemps : vivre.

avez vous envie de changer de vie ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

Changer de vie, non.
Changer des choses dans ma vie, oui.

Mais quand tu n'as plus rien envie de changer dans ta vie, t'es mort, non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juin 2009)

Presque

Ca se soigne?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

Difficilement mais on peut avec de la volonté, des amis, la famille, etc ...
Du soutien quoi.

Tu as beaucoup d'amis ? Et des ennemis ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juin 2009)

les deux.

On mange quoi?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Juin 2009)

pour ma part c'est des finger:







ça te tente?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

Oui j'aime tout

Tu as un jour voulu être journaliste ?


----------



## Feflefoo (4 Juin 2009)

Oui, mais ce métier a disparu depuis bien trop longtemps !

Sais-tu ce qu'est un _hippopocampe _?


----------



## imacg5mortel (4 Juin 2009)

Oui et je le trouve beau.

Tu en as déjà élevé?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (4 Juin 2009)

Non. J'habite en auvergne. Et y a pas d'hippocampes en Auvergne. 

Tu mangeras quoi ce soir ?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Juin 2009)

je ne sais pas encore!

tu as déjà partagé ta chambre avec un singe?:rateau:


----------



## imacg5mortel (4 Juin 2009)

non 

Tu as écouté le nouvel album de Placebo?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

Non

Il est bon ?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Juin 2009)

je ne sais pas je te dirai ça après les avoir vue en live!


Ton prochain concert?


----------



## Saxykiwi (4 Juin 2009)

fin juillet, je serai sur scène ^^


Ta prochaine sortie de folie ?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Juin 2009)

et ben là avec l'approche u bac je pense que je vais sortir ce week end mais après je pense que ce sera fini jusqu'au soir de la fin du bac, et le week end après le bac c'est les solidays!


qu'est qu'il faut pour qu'une soirée soit réussie?


----------



## tink (4 Juin 2009)

Des filles mignonnes, des bons potes avec qui danser, de l'éléctro bien fresh, un bon whisky et une beuh bien verte.

qu'est ce qu'il faut pour qu'une soirée soit ratée ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (4 Juin 2009)

Ce que tu as cité plus haut :rateau:

Tu as aimé Lost saison 5?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Juin 2009)

je me suis arété à la saison 1 ou 2...


Elles sont bien les autres? (j'ai hésité à les regarder...)


----------



## aCLR (4 Juin 2009)

Le printemps c'est sympa, l'été est la plus chaude des saisons, l'automne amène son lot de feuilles mortes et l'hiver, je trouve ça super froid comme saison&#8230;


Pourquoi le merle mange-t-il mes cerises et pas celles du voisin ?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Juin 2009)

parce qu'il est dressé par le voisin!


Ton instrument préféré?


----------



## Saxykiwi (5 Juin 2009)

dur dur... je peux dire piano et saxophone ? ^^


Joues-tu d'un instrument ? 
Si oui lequel ? 
Et si non, aurais-tu voulu en jouer? Lequel ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2009)

Non mais la guitare m'intéresse pas mal

Ta plus grande perte ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2009)

J'allais dire "blanche" mais pour moi c'est pas possible.

Ca va marcher?


----------



## elKBron (5 Juin 2009)

y a interet, je prends l'avion dans 2 heures, alors si ca marche pas... ben ca vole ! 

tu vas aller votationner manchedi ?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Juin 2009)

oui.


Pas toi?


----------



## Saxykiwi (5 Juin 2009)

Bien sûr que je vais voter (en même temps, chez nous c'est obligatoire ^^)

Mais sachez que les grandes décisions du Parlement Européen se répercutent sur nos pays européens ensuite, car les amendements des lois des pays reprennent les lignes des nouvelles directives européennes.

Et il faut aussi savoir aussi que les lois européennes prévalent sur les lois nationales, qui prévalent sur les lois régionales, etc.  Les décisions européennes ne sont pas de vagues lois dont on n'entend pas parler...

Donc, il est important de savoir quelle opinion politique de votre pays vous voulez soutenir, afin d'élire des représentants de votre pays qui partagent vos opinions politiques, sur le plan européen !


Question : Vous avez compris ?? lol


----------



## estcethomas (5 Juin 2009)

oui je pense!


tu as regardé la série un village français?


----------



## imacg5mortel (5 Juin 2009)

Non.
Est-ce pathologique de trouver du plaisir à ré-installer OS X?


----------



## Bibabelou (5 Juin 2009)

je ne sais pas si ça l'est mais moi j'ai du plaisir, ouais, j'ai l'impression d'avoir un ordi tout neuf!

tu aimes les carottes Vichy?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2009)

Euh je n'en ai jamais mangé

Tu parles combien de langues ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (5 Juin 2009)

4.
Est-ce assez?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Juin 2009)

assez pour quoi faire?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (5 Juin 2009)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> 4.
> Est-ce assez?



Tout est relatif...
Oui si tu reste dans des pays où ces langues sont parlée
Non si tu va ailleurs, et que tu veux quand même discuter de façon plus complète qu'avec un language de signes approximatifs et approximativements internationnaux...:mouais:
Mais sinon, il fait chaud là où t'es??


----------



## imacg5mortel (5 Juin 2009)

oui, 34°  

S'il n'y avait pas les vacances, tu aimerais l'été?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2009)

Oui, j'aime le beau temps (quand il y en a)

Ça existe des lunettes pour chats ?


----------



## aCLR (5 Juin 2009)

Et s'il n'y avait que les lunettes&#8230; Une vieille peluche et de la javel font une super chatte gonflable pour mâle en rut  


Avec ou sans glaçons l'apéro ?


----------



## Bibabelou (5 Juin 2009)

ça dépend: le whisky jamais, le ricard toujours!!!

un ou deux sucres?


----------



## aCLR (5 Juin 2009)

Avec l'absinthe, je suppose qu'un suffit. Et pour le café, aucun. C'est tellement bon comme ça&#8230;


J'aime le soleil couchant. Il est beau, ce soir, ce ciel qui se gorge de couleurs.
Et chez toi, comment est-il ?


----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Juin 2009)

De ma fenêtre je ne peux pas le voir, mais la chance de ne mettre que 5 minutes si je veux pouvoir aller l'admirer se coucher dans la mer.


Plutôt mer ou montagne?


----------



## Craquounette (5 Juin 2009)

Pourquoi devoir choisir ? deux beautés différentes et semblables...

Rêves-tu en technicolore ou en noir et blanc ?


----------



## Saxykiwi (6 Juin 2009)

Pour le moment les seuls rêves que je fais sont des rêves en noir et blanc, qui font revenir dans mes pensées les morts que je pleure. 
Ces rêves me permettent de passer du temps avec eux, non pas des souvenirs, mais de nouvelles histoires, comme si la vie avait continué pour eux l'espace d'une nuit.
Au réveil, ils redeviennent poussière de mon imagination.


As-tu peur de la mort ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (6 Juin 2009)

oui et non.
oui parceque j'aime vivre et je ne veux pas que ça s'arrête pour le moment.
non parceque je ne sais pas comment c'est, et c'est difficile d'avoir vraiment peur d'un truc inconnu...peut-être de l'appréhension...

mystique ou cartésien? est ce compatible selon toi??


----------



## Saxykiwi (6 Juin 2009)

Les deux.. mais ils sont sans cesse en conflits.
Mais on peut être cartésien, tout en ayant une part d'espoir qu'un côté mystique existe ...

As-tu déjà vécu une expérience surnaturelle ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Juin 2009)

Non...


Tu fais quoi ce soir?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2009)

On va causer politique avec mon oncle.

Tu y crois vraiment à la politique ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (6 Juin 2009)

Plutôt. Oui. Dans ma famille, on est plutôt engagé.

Tes pronostics pour la finale du TOP 14 ?


----------



## tink (6 Juin 2009)

Rien a foutre, je préfere la mysthisisme, descartes, et la politique.

Descartes ou spinoza ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

Descartes

Ton livre de chevet ?


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Juin 2009)

Millenium Vol2

L'action ne commence que page 239....... faut dire il en écrit des choses 


Le champion de roland garros ?


----------



## Saxykiwi (7 Juin 2009)

Mon cours de droit de l'information et de la communication ! Sinon, un Stephen King en général ces derniers temps 



Plutôt sucré ou salé ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

Salé 

Alors qui va gagner la finale homme de Roland Garros ?


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Juin 2009)

RF

tu y crois au pouvoir de RF ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

Oui mais on annonce de la pluie et peut-être de l'orage 

As-tu déjà gagné un tournoi ? Si oui dans quoi ?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Juin 2009)

oui! un tournoi de water polo!


Et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

Non malheureusement j'ai échoué en finale de Belgique de basket 

Tu es extraverti ?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Juin 2009)

non pas du tout...


Ta boisson préférée?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

L'eau

Ton poison préféré ?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Juin 2009)

Je mange très peu de poisson!


tu as regardé home?


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Juin 2009)

Oui ce matin.

Tu as fini ton année scolaire ? :rateau:


----------



## estcethomas (7 Juin 2009)

non c'est vendredi la fin et jeudi d'après on attaque le bac avec philo!


tu part en vacance cet été?


----------



## imacg5mortel (7 Juin 2009)

Déjà répondu à cette question.

Tu as essayé Tweetie?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Juin 2009)

non


quand on a déjà répondue à une question on y rerépond plus (si oui c'est a savoir) ou on laisse quelqu'un d'autre qui lui n'a pas encore répondu répondre? ​


----------



## aCLR (7 Juin 2009)

Effectivement, je croise parfois des questions auxquelles j'ai déjà répondu et plutôt que de remettre ma réponse je laisse quelqu'un d'autre le faire à ma place. Car au delà de répondre, donc d'ajouter un post à mon compteur, le plus important est de savoir ce qu'un autre peut dire, je ne n'ai déjà dis. Sans compter que parfois les questions me passent au-dessus de la tête, non pas qu'elles ne m'intéressent pas, mais je ne peux y apporter une réponse&#8230;


À quelle heure t'es-tu lever aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Saxykiwi (7 Juin 2009)

7h30 !!!!
Pour aller voter!!! 

lol

Mais me suis rendormie sur le temps de midi !!!



Quelles sont tes attentes au niveau européen ? (ouverture de l'Europe, agriculture, financements, écologie, ... ?)


----------



## teo (7 Juin 2009)

Qu'on vire les anglais et les iles anglo-normandes et qu'on les remplace par les turcs pour commencer 
Enfin je dois dire que je n'ai plus trop d'espérance de ce côté là, en Europe comme ailleurs.
Des pistes, Justice, Education, Santé, Décroissance, Ecologie.


Ce soir, plutôt lecture ou téloche ?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Juin 2009)

plutot dodo je pense... après les math biensur...


il fait beau chez toi?


----------



## imacg5mortel (7 Juin 2009)

oui, magnifique le temps aujourd'hui!!
Tu joue avec ton Mac?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (7 Juin 2009)

Pas du tout. Pour un mec de 15 ans, c'est assez incompréhensible. 

T'es surpris des résultats de ce soir ?


----------



## tink (7 Juin 2009)

Bof, non.


Bic ou Cricket ?


----------



## aCLR (7 Juin 2009)

Bic


roulée ou cousue ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

Bien roulée 

Tu aimes la barbe de trois jours ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (8 Juin 2009)

oui de trois et même plus j'aime bien.

Tu te rases souvent?


----------



## aCLR (8 Juin 2009)

2 à 3 fois par semaine


Rasoir jetable ou électrique ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

pour moi ce sera jetable parce que de un c'est super cher et de deux c'est pas très écolo... Même si je pense qu'à produire les jetable ça doit pas être top top...


Et toi t'en pense quoi? (je parie que tu t'en fou)


----------



## Saxykiwi (8 Juin 2009)

Je pense que ta phrase est bizarre 

Tu aimes les jetables.. car c'est cher et peu écolo ? 
Et tu penses que produire les jetables, c'est pas top top ? 

Donc je pense qu'il manque des mots dans ta phrase ^^




Plutôt steak ou poulet rôti ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

plutot steak!


tu suit la wwdc?


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Juin 2009)

biensûr.

quelqu'un ne suit pas la WWDC ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

non! ça va super vite et c'est vraiment énorme la mise à jour hard ware!


Et la question: tu attendais quoi de la WWDC?


----------



## aCLR (8 Juin 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> tu suit la wwdc?





estcethomas a dit:


> (je parie que tu t'en fou)





estcethomas a dit:


> non! ça va super vite et c'est vraiment énorme la mise à jour hard ware!



J'ai toujours rêvé de faire ça&#8230;


Où la voit-on en live, la wwdc ?


----------



## Feflefoo (8 Juin 2009)

Dans ton ...

... Et Robespierre ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

Feflefoo a dit:


> Dans ton ...
> 
> ... Et Robespierre ?


j'aime beaucoup!



réver de faire quoi?


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Juin 2009)

! tout ! absolument tout !

que va t'il advenir de l'humanité ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

alors là... je n'ai pas réponse...


Tu l'as toi?


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Juin 2009)

J'aimerai ....

qui aura t'il après ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2009)

La fin de l'humanité 

Alors content de cette WWDC ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (9 Juin 2009)

Très content!

Tu vas acheter quelque chose?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2009)

Snow Leopard à sa sortie

Quel programme pour cette journée ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juin 2009)

Faire des devis, louer tout le matos pour mon tournage de vendredi et de la semaine prochaine.

Qui va là?


----------



## Lamégère (9 Juin 2009)

Moi enfin si la météo le permet

Sinon c'est des films pour adultes que tu tournes?


----------



## itako (9 Juin 2009)

Il vaut mieux avoir une télécommande. Et si vous êtes plusieurs, un grand angle. Vous srez plusieurs ?

Ba ... peut être yaura des vieux.


----------



## tink (9 Juin 2009)

oui on sera certainement plusieurs.

je ramene à manger ou à boire ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2009)

Tu reste chez toi !
Ce soir, j'ai pas la tête au débarquement surprise, la bouche en coeur et la boutanche sous le bras.
veux voir personne, bordel !



T'es sourd ?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Juin 2009)

non.


tu penses finir aveugle?


----------



## teo (9 Juin 2009)

J'espère que non. Même si je crois que je préfèrerai finir aveugle que sourd.




Ta dernière exposition ? (dans un musée, en chambre noire ou sur une plage&#8230; bien sûr)


----------



## Saxykiwi (9 Juin 2009)

Musée des sciences de Valence, Espagne. (Sur le développement humain, la génétique, les expériences physiques ludiques, etc. Très marrant ^^)
(Il y avait un thème d'expo sur les superhéros de BD en plus mdr)



Que faire quand on entend son voisin du dessus engueuler ses enfants très souvent comme du pus jusqu'à ce que les deux pleurent très fort et se sentent terrorisés par leur père ?
(A ce qu'il parait le gamin de 10 ans ferait pas mal de conneries selon mon voisin ... Mais moi qui déteste les cris et la violence... Je ne pense pas qu'il les tape...)


----------



## teo (9 Juin 2009)

Pas facile. Intervenir. Mais comment ? Voir tes voisins et monter à l'étage à plusieurs ("la réprobation et la conscience du voisinage"), ensuite, appeler les flics si ça continue. Je me sentirai moi aussi désarmé. Mais si je ne faisais rien, je me sentirais vite vite très mal à l'aise dans mon propre appartement. La violence physique n'est pas forcément la plus destructrice.


Pour l'origine du logo Apple, connais-tu les autres possibles inspirations ? (La pomme de Turing n'étant qu'une d'entre elles )


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2009)

Y z'avaient tellement pas de sous dans leur garage pour faire le premier ordinateur qu'ils bouffaient des pommes tout le temps. (le champ derrière regorgeait de ces délicieux fruits)


Et toi, connais-tu d'autres sources d'inspirations ?


----------



## teo (9 Juin 2009)

Isaac Newton, sa pomme et la diffraction des couleurs du prisme (les couleurs encore&#8230. Les fameuses pommes de la grand-mère (ou je ne sais plus qui dans la famille de je ne sais plus qui) qu'ils mangeaient tout le temps, la pomme d'un des père de l'informatique, Alan Turing, acculé au suicide du fait de son homosexualité alors qu'il avait sacrément aidé les Alliés en déchiffrant en partie les codes d'Enigma, la fameuse machine à coder des sous-marins U-Boot nazis&#8230;


Combien d'appareils siglés de la pomme sous ton toit ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2009)

5

Tu as déjà radicalement changé de vie ?


----------



## Saxykiwi (9 Juin 2009)

mmmh... Je suis revenue aux études après 2 ans de travail et déjà un diplôme en poche pour améliorer mon CV ... Et je suis partie pour encore 2 ans là ... 
Plus d'autres choses dont je n'ai pas trop envie de parler ici qui font que tu es obligé de changer de vie.


Quel diplôme as-tu ? (ou pas)


----------



## pierre-auvergne (9 Juin 2009)

Le brevet, et le bac, j'espère, dans 2 ans... 

T'es plutôt peugeot ou renault ?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Juin 2009)

plutôt pas trop pour les voitures...


tu es pour la réforme des lycées?


----------



## teo (9 Juin 2009)

Ben, j'en sais rien. J'aimerai juste qu'il y ait moins de bazookas (je ne parle pas de gros pétards de carnaval. Je parle des armes de guerre) dans certains lycées de villes du sud de la France de ma connaissance et surtout que le chef de l'établissement réagisse plutôt que de fermer les yeux parce que ce n'est pas très bon pour son plan de carrière.


Tu es allé-e à l'Université / la Fac ? Tu y as fait autre chose que faire la teuf et t'adonner aux plaisirs de la chair vie ?


----------



## DeepDark (9 Juin 2009)

J'y suis encore...
(d'ailleurs je ne la quitterais pour ainsi dire "vraiment" jamais...
Si tout se passe bien...)

J'y bosse, dans les deux sens du terme.
Mais pas que... 



Ta dernière découverte, c'était quoi?
(quelque soit le domaine)


----------



## estcethomas (9 Juin 2009)

un morceau de nirvana à la basse!



tu as des hobbies?


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Juin 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Le brevet, et le bac, j'espère, dans 2 ans...
> 
> T'es plutôt peugeot ou renault ?



Et l'agrégation ?


----------



## Saxykiwi (9 Juin 2009)

--> hobbies : la musique (piano, saxo, chant), fitness et j'espère mes prochaines années de journalisme qui vont déchirer tout (utilisation de la radio, TV, presse écrite : faire des reportages, des montages, des billets radio).
Mais faut d'abord réussir l'année de transition pour passer au master !! hehe



Plutôt streetwear ou classique ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2009)

Classique

Tu aimes la marque Kipling


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Classique
> 
> Tu aimes la marque Kipling



en théorie oui, sur mon dos moins 

 pancake ou pain au chocolat ? (j'ai les deux )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2009)

Nan, le matin je mange des céréales.
Mais merci.

Qu'est-ce que vous avez tous à vouloir apporter des trucs à manger ou à boire ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que vous avez tous à vouloir apporter des trucs à manger ou à boire ?



Il faut bien remplacer les cacahuètes du bar depuis que Mackie est passé par là... 


Coquillage ou crustacé ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2009)

Ma drague a toujours été assez pitoyable.

Quel rapport as-tu à la diététique, la vie saine, mangerbouger.fr et tout ça ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Quel rapport as-tu à la diététique, la vie saine, mangerbouger.fr et tout ça ?



Mangerbouger.fr c'est du marketing donc c'est à prendre pour ce que c'est : du bourrage de crâne. Diététique vie saine, c'est pareil. Que ceux qui veulent fassent et que ceux qui ne veulent pas fassent aussi. Est-il vraiment utile de faire de la moralité culinaire marketée alors que le bon sens devrait pourvoir à la chose ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2009)

Utile ?
Sans doute pas de la façon dont c'est fait, pas tant qu'on n'aura le choix qu'entre la consommation à outrance de tout et n'importe quoi et la culpabilité de l'avoir fait et pas tant que MacDo peut faire des pubs où des petits gros se consolent d'avoir perdu au foot en mangeant des Big-mac.

Mais il faut se méfier du bon sens, des idées reçues.
Le bon sens a tendance à nier le hasard, par exemple, à voir des relations de cause à effet là où il n'y en a pas.
Le bon sens légitime l'astrologie, la numérologie, l'homéopathie et tout un tas d'autres fadaises en -ie.

Non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le bon sens légitime l'astrologie, la numérologie, l'homéopathie et tout un tas d'autres fadaises en -ie.
> 
> Non ?



Non  Il faut manger pour vivre, point. Pas besoin de faire une fixation dessus. Pas besoin non plus de regarder les astres pour le savoir et pas besoin non plus de regarder la lune pour savoir si tu prendras un croissant le matin ou des céréales.

Tarte à la cerise ou à la poire ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2009)

Je peux avoir un morceau de chaque ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je peux avoir un morceau de chaque ?



Oui 

Envie de vacances ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2009)

*AH OUAIS !!!!!!!*



Qu'as-tu chanté sous la douche, ce matin ?


----------



## teo (10 Juin 2009)

Je ne chante jamais sous la douche  J'ai des complexes par rapport à ma voix, surtout quand je chante 



Pour les vacances, plutôt mer, campagne, montagne ou la terrasse de ton loft avec vue sur le parc de Vincennes ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2009)

Peu importe - du moment qu'il y a des trucs à visiter/se prommener autour.

Les cartes postales : un plaisir ou une corvée ?


----------



## teo (10 Juin 2009)

La corvée, comme les cartes de vux 


Huile solaire ou crème de protection indice 45 ?


----------



## aCLR (10 Juin 2009)

Crème de Haute protection et t-shirt à manches longues&#8230;


Que dois-tu faire absolument aujourd'hui ?


----------



## DeepDark (10 Juin 2009)

Finir de réviser pour mon (dernier) oral de demain matin 



La concurrence étant arrivée, vas-tu continuer à acheter sur l'iTMS?
(si tel était le cas...)


----------



## teo (10 Juin 2009)

Clairement rester sur le Store, surtout qu'avec mon dernier joujou, c'est tellement simple 


Un rêve difficile à réaliser en ce moment mais que tu vas réaliser un jour ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juin 2009)

Oui, mis je n'en parle pas.

Philip Glass c'est bien combien de morceaux avant de devenir chiant?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Juin 2009)

Un...


Tu aimes les dessins animés?


----------



## Saxykiwi (10 Juin 2009)

J'adoooOOOoore les dessins animés 



Plutôt thriller ou film d'horreur ??


----------



## estcethomas (10 Juin 2009)

je trouve les film d'horreur marrant mais je préfère un bon thriller!


tu vas acheter quelque chose mis à jour pendant la keynote?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2009)

Non

Un remède sans médicaments pour un mal de tête ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (10 Juin 2009)

dormir? méditer pour faire abstraction (pas facile ) ?
t'as du mal a t'endormir le soir?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Juin 2009)

pas du tout!


et à te lever le matin?


----------



## teo (10 Juin 2009)

Non, jamais  Sauf avant 8h évidemment, mais faut pas déconner non plus.


Tu aimes les pluies d'orage en été ? (parce que là, les giboulées de mars en juin, c'est lourd ) )


----------



## aCLR (10 Juin 2009)

Il me manque une information pour comprendre ce qui me lève le matin. Et comme j'ai la flemme d'aller voir sur la page d'avant (eh oui, j'affiche en 20 messages par page), je répondrais que à me lever le matin, c'est bien ; à me lever le midi, aussi et à me lever le soir, trop tard&#8230;

Le little frakker suit puisqu'il donne une réponse qui doit correspondre à tes attentes.
Et à la sienne, je dirais que j'aime les orages et les giboulées en décalé&#8230; 


Un question doit-elle être explicite pour attendre une réponse intelligible ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (10 Juin 2009)

non je ne suis pas sûre. Une réponse peut-être intelligible mais hors sujet non? ou alors c'est moi qui suis hors sujet là?

ça fait longtemps ton dernier concert?


----------



## aCLR (10 Juin 2009)

Si je dis courant 2008, on peut considérer cela comme lointain par rapport à la vie d'un homme&#8230;
Si tu avais posé la même question avec la danse, j'aurais dis dernier trimestre 2009&#8230;



Quel est ton signe astrologique ?


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2009)

Lion  

et le signe chinois ?


----------



## teo (10 Juin 2009)

_Coq_ je crois me souvenir.


Plutôt Ours ou Lion ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (10 Juin 2009)

Tigre  (Bien que physiquement c'est ours)

Tu aimes les "chanteuses à voix" ?


----------



## Saxykiwi (10 Juin 2009)

Oh oui je les aime !!  Ca me donne des frissons quand elles chantent (pareil que pour les chanteurs à voix aussi bien sûr  )



Tu préfères les gros(ses), les minces ou les maigres ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

Les minces

Jour de pluie ou de soleil chez toi ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (11 Juin 2009)

gros gros soleil dés 7h du matin :love:

Tu aimes le soleil?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

Ouais - mais modérément.
Entre 20 et 25°, quelques nuages légers parce que je trouve ça joli et un peu de vent - voilà l'idéal.



T'as regardé Delarue hier soir ?


----------



## teo (11 Juin 2009)

J'ai tué la télé.
Par contre je vais sans doute enregistrer Des hommes en vrai sur France 2 ce soir. Ils en parlait ce matin sur France Inter.

Judy Garland ou Marylin Monroe ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2009)

Marilyn
Mais dans "The Misfits"



Pourquoi quand on prévoit tout un planning de boulot, ça se casse la gueule la veille au soir?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (11 Juin 2009)

la loi de murphy...

pourquoi quand on programme, ça compile jamais du premier coup?-> même réponse

tu finis le taf a quelle heure?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

16h25

Tu aimes les pâtes aux épinards ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Juin 2009)

disons que... c'est pas mon plat préféré!

et toi c'est quoi ton plat préféré?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

Spaghetti Bolognaise

Avec quel genre de fromage ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Juin 2009)

ben avec un peu de parmesan mais dans la pastacuite directement!


Tu fais tes pizzas toi même?


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Juin 2009)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> la loi de murphy...
> 
> pourquoi quand on programme, ça compile jamais du premier coup?-> même réponse
> 
> tu finis le taf a quelle heure?



Pb avec la fameuse loi : le chat avec une tartine beurrée

Toute une littérature sur ce point


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Toute une littérature sur ce point


 
Serait-elle proche de la litérature sur le pouce, celle que l'on lit dans le train ou à la plage, vite fait, comme ça ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Juin 2009)

et la question? elle est où?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (12 Juin 2009)

dans ton c** !!
desolé...:rose: 

mais sinon, pour répondre, je dirai que non. Il ne suffit pas de se poser sur une plage vite fait pour comprendre les méandres sans fin que peuvent créer une étude approfondie de la loi de murphy...Ca se saurai ...

t'es chanceux(se) en général?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2009)

Assez

Tu as déjà soufflé du feu ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Juin 2009)

oui!



tu as déjà fait du camping en pleine montagne?


----------



## 217ae1 (12 Juin 2009)

non.

et en ville ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (12 Juin 2009)

ah ben voui (pour la montagne)!!! (et non pour cracher du feu...)
même avec la tempète et tout et tout, que quand tu te réveille, la neige t'empèche d'ouvrir la tente, et que t'a même pas envie d'enfiler tes habits trempés :rose:..

t'es en week-end dans combien de temps??


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2009)

Depuis 15h35 


Tu as déjà fait du parapente ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Juin 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> non.
> 
> et en ville ?



oui aussi!

je ne pose pas de question corentin l'a déjà fait!


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (12 Juin 2009)

en ville?? non jamais testé...

parapente??? mon popa est prof, du coup oui... et même toute seule a douze ans 

t'as peur du vide?

edit : meeerdeeuh toujours un train de retard.... 

je sors


----------



## estcethomas (12 Juin 2009)

non pas du tout!


le sprot le plus "extreme" que tu ais fait?


----------



## tantoillane (12 Juin 2009)

Désolé, je ne fais pas de pêche 

Le sport le plus extrême que tu ais fait ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Juin 2009)

de la pétanque!


Le sport le plus extreme que tu ais fait?:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2009)

Le sexe ?  Non du skateboard.

Tu as déjà roulé en trottinette ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le sexe ?  Non du skateboard.
> 
> Tu as déjà roulé en trottinette ?



tout dépend de ta partenaire!

Pour la trottinette oui!

ton concert préféré?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (12 Juin 2009)

deep purple au summum de grenoble :love:

tu aimes bien les maths???

...euh oui, suis revenue en fait...


----------



## estcethomas (12 Juin 2009)

j'adore les maths!


pas toi?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (12 Juin 2009)

ahhh...
ben si moi j'aime beaucoup aussi (en même temps, j bosse avec, donc ça vaut mieux pour moi...)... mais dans le monde réel, j'obtient plus souvent la réponse inverse...

si tu pouvais changer de vie, tu le ferais??


----------



## estcethomas (12 Juin 2009)

non je suis heureux moi!


Pourquoi les gens n'aimes pas les maths?


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Juin 2009)

parce que c'est chiant


Vous faites  quoi ce week end?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (12 Juin 2009)

de la peinture (pas artistique hein..juste du noir sur mes murs pour éclairer un peu tout ça ).

l'apocalypse...pour ou contre?


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Juin 2009)

on s'en fout

non?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Juin 2009)

si un peu quand même...


Tu vis plutôt au jour le jour ou t'es plutôt du genre à te prendre la tête avec l'avenir?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (12 Juin 2009)

tout est relatif... toi peut-être...moi ça dépend :mouais:

tu as de la répartie dans une discussion réelle?  
re trop tard... bou, pas en forme moi aujourd'hui ... pourtant, j'actualise et tout et tout avant de poster...

au jour le jour... meilleur moyen d'en profiter...

tu aime les glaces a la vanille?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Juin 2009)

je ne suis pas le mieux placé pour juger!



Tu aimes les miel?:rateau:


----------



## teo (12 Juin 2009)

Mouais :sleep:  je préfère le salé, mais bon, oui, j'aime certains miels :love: Surtout dans du Rayon

La livraison à domicile, tu pratiques ?


----------



## m0ugly (12 Juin 2009)

oui, je trouve ca mieux

tu aime les chiens?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2009)

Moui mais je préfère les chats

Quel est ton IMC ?


----------



## teo (12 Juin 2009)

21,5-22 kg/m²


Et toi ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (12 Juin 2009)

28 

Tu crois que ces indices sont fiables?


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2009)

Faudrait voir l'algorithme&#8230;


Es-tu en weekend ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (12 Juin 2009)

Je suis en vacances :love:

Footing ou pas footing?


----------



## 217ae1 (12 Juin 2009)

oui demain.

clavier et souris avec cables ou sans cables ?


----------



## Saxykiwi (13 Juin 2009)

Clavier "long" avec fil (sans fil n'existe pas !!) et souris sans fil 



Quel est le pire ? Souffrance physique ou souffrance morale ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (13 Juin 2009)

Morale!

iPhone ou iPod Touch?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Juin 2009)

pour des raisons financières aucuns des deux. Mais si j'avais les moyens ce serai l'iphone je pense!


Tu achètes beaucoup en ligne?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2009)

Seulement quand je n'ai pas d'autres alternatives.

Tu te sens libre le week-end ? Tu arrives à te vider la tête de toutes les choses négatives qui se sont passées durant la semaine ?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Juin 2009)

le week end en générale oui mais ce week end et le prochain non pas vraiment... Le bac est dans 4 jours, c'est que je suis stressé c'est juste que je commence à me dire qu'il faut que je commence à réviser!



Tu es heureux?


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Juin 2009)

Oui. De toute façon le bac c'est de la gnognotte ! Le niveau n'est plus ce qu'il était quand j'étais jeune  


Tu stresses pour les examens ?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Juin 2009)

non pas spécialement...


Tu préfère passer un exam à l'écrit ou à l'oral?


----------



## teo (13 Juin 2009)

Ecrit.
Enfin ça dépend quel examen, pour les langues, j'ai toujours été meilleur à l'oral, presque une bénédiction je dirais 


Let's get party tonight ?


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Juin 2009)

Yes. Back to Albi..... fiesta garantie 

C'est quoi cette histoire de langue ?


----------



## teo (13 Juin 2009)

Je ne peux développer ici  Fais travailler ton imagination fertile 


Albi. La fois où j'ai vu la cathédrale, sa ligne m'a fait penser à un bateau ou un vaisseau spatial, la brique se fait bois ou métal. C'était pas des rigolos n'est-ce pas, les gars qui l'ont construite ?


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Juin 2009)

Non c'est pas des rigolos, d'ailleurs tous les ans à une époque il y a une représentation des outils utilisés pour la construire.
Sinon la ligne fait brique rose (un peu normal.... elle est en brique rose...)

Je fais travailler mon imagination...

Tu préfères le rose ou le bleu ?


----------



## teo (13 Juin 2009)

Par esprit de contradiction, je dirais, le rose 



Tu as déjà reçu ton billlet pour un concert ou un club dans ton téléphone portable ? (moi, ça m'hallucine )


----------



## Saxykiwi (13 Juin 2009)

non et je ne savais même pas qu'il était possible de faire ça !!!
C'est une technique comme une autre, au moins, tu ne perds pas le billet !!! 



PS : 


Pharmacos a dit:


> Oui. De toute façon le bac c'est de la gnognotte ! Le niveau n'est plus ce qu'il était quand j'étais jeune


C'est marrant que tu dises ça, car jeudi soir (nuit lol), il y a eu un reportage sur France 2 sur l'éducation nationale française, et ce qui s'est dit, c'est que, contrairement aux idées reçues, le niveau d'étude est devenu plus poussé et les enfants réussissent mieux qu'il y a 50 ans !! (je ne dis pas que tu as étudié il y a 50 ans non plus hein ^^)
Mais il a aussi été dit que les petits français étaient bien derrière par rapport à leurs collègues européens 
Le reportage (vraiment bien !!)



Plutôt pizza ou pâtes ??
(mmmh, ça me donne faim !!!!)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2009)

Pasta !

Tu dors sur le dos ou sur le ventre ?


----------



## havez (13 Juin 2009)

Sur le ventre :sleep:

Tu te rappel de tes année au lycée?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Juin 2009)

oui! Surtout que j'ai eu ma dernière journée de cour hier...:rateau:


tu as déjà acheté sur le refurb?


----------



## havez (13 Juin 2009)

(Quelle chance  Moi, je fais que commencer mes examens :rateau: )

Oui, un MacBook et un iMac 

As-tu déjà acheté sur l'Apple Store?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2009)

Oui

Et ta soeur ? Elle bat le beurre ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Juin 2009)

Nan ! Elle l'achète tout fait ! En plaquette de 250 g ! Au supermarché ! 



As-tu déjà acheté du beurre sur le web ?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Juin 2009)

oui, mais je te raconte pas l'etat dans lequel il est arrivé...:rateau:


ça te dirait de devenir testeur de capotes?


----------



## teo (13 Juin 2009)

Pourquoi pas&#8230;

T'as des plans ?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Juin 2009)

j'ai entendu une pub à la radio!


tu regardes les simpson?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2009)

Pas en ce moment mais je connais très bien cette série

Tu as aimé le film ?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Juin 2009)

oui plutot!


Et toi?


----------



## teo (13 Juin 2009)

Duh ?




Whisky ou bourbon ?


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2009)

teo a dit:


> Duh ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whisky,

mais ou est tu ?  (non pas DTC  )


----------



## estcethomas (13 Juin 2009)

DT... oups...


ton simpson préféré?


----------



## Saxykiwi (13 Juin 2009)

HOMER bien sûr !!!!!

d'oh !


Tu vas faire quoi ce soir ?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Juin 2009)

partie comme c'est partie pas grand chose...


Et toi?


----------



## Saxykiwi (13 Juin 2009)

je sais pas, je vais téléphoner à mes potes pour voir ptet, avant qu'il ne soit trop tard ^^



Quels "a priori" as-tu du Belge ?


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Juin 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> DT... oups...
> 
> 
> ton simpson préféré?



C'est où ça ?  (DTC) 

Au nord, au sud ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2009)

Saxykiwi a dit:


> Quels "a priori" as-tu du Belge ?



Pleins parce que je suis belge 


Une ville belge que tu aimes ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Juin 2009)

Anvers!


et en France la ville où tu voudrais habiter?


----------



## EtVlan (14 Juin 2009)

En plein centre de Paris (est-ce qu'on peut?)

-

Tu as fait quoi de ta journée hier?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2009)

Je me suis reposé

Et cette journée ?


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Juin 2009)

j'ai été a la piscine.

et demain ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Juin 2009)

révision!



et après demain?


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Juin 2009)

école. :rose:

et mercredi ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (14 Juin 2009)

Arrêt des stages 
Enfin! 

Tu as regardé la vidéo de la WWDC?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Juin 2009)

oui! Mais pas en entier!


ton film préféré? (un et un seul!)


----------



## havez (14 Juin 2009)

Saw :love:

Quels sont ceux que tu as déjà regardé des 5 actuels?


----------



## teo (14 Juin 2009)

Aucun, même si j'attend le 6 juste pour le jeu de mot sur l'affiche 
_(c'est vraiment ce genre vos films préférés ? pfiou mind the gap, teo )_



Là, une douche ferait du bien non ? Quelle chaleur entre là-bas et ici


----------



## Craquounette (14 Juin 2009)

Mmmmmmmm une bonne douche :love:

Plutôt bain, douche ou selon les envies ? 

Non je n'ai pas parlé des Bains Douches parisiens!


----------



## imacg5mortel (14 Juin 2009)

Non, la douche c'est juste après le footing, dans une heure 

Tu as aimé Fight Club?


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Juin 2009)

Non

Et toi ?

Gratuit et violent


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2009)

Pas vu ...

Tu le trouves beau Brad Pitt ?


----------



## NED (14 Juin 2009)

Ouais je vais pas dire qu'il est moche, hein... c'est ma femme qui pourrait dire à quelle point il fait de l'effet 

Parrallelement, moi qui adore cette femme, crois-tu qu'Helena Christensen sera toujours aussi belle dans 10 ans?
:love:


----------



## teo (15 Juin 2009)

(Brad Pitt s'est fait refaire lui aussi, la machoire et un peu ailleurs aussi )
Belle, c'est possible. Jeune, il vaudrait mieux pas 

Tu aimes bricoler tes Macs ou tu fais tout faire par un spécialiste Apple ?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Juin 2009)

non non je préfère bricoler!


Tu as déjà ouvert un macbook pro?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2009)

Ni l'un ni l'autre, en fait 
Je ne bricole pas mon mac, je me contente de m'en servir et tant pis s'il n'est pas optimisé top moumoute.
(Sur le précédent, pour changer le disque dur je m'étais adressé à un spécialiste.)

EDIT : et du coup, je n'ai jamais ouvert de MBP.

C'est à dire que...
Une fois, j'ai voulu "bricoler" un PC en changeant des trucs dedans.
La carte son avait du mal à rentrer dans son slot.
Ca m'a énervé.
J'y suis allé au marteau...

Hum.
Je n'aurais pas dû.

Et toi, tu t'énerves facilement quand de bêtes objets te résistent ?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Juin 2009)

ah ça oui!!! Il y a des choses pour lesquels je ne suis pas très patient...


Tu as déjà balancé un pc par le fenetre?:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2009)

Non, je me suis toujours souvenu à temps du prix que ça m'avait coûté...

Et avec les gens, tu montes vite dans les tours ?


----------



## teo (15 Juin 2009)

Avec certaines personnes, oui: elles font office d'accélérateur 



Tu aimes plonger ou tu préfères sauter (piscine, rivière, océan&#8230?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2009)

Sauter plutôt - sans zoophilie aucune.


T'en as pas marre de cette vieille vanne sur Pluto et de ces boulets qui la ressorent dès qu'ils le peuvent ?


----------



## teo (15 Juin 2009)

Pluto ? Je dois pas la connaître, par contre (dans la langue de Shakespeare), celle sur Uranus, me fait toujours mourir de rire. Itou pour _flipflap la girafe_  (idem à _paf le chien_ et ses variantes). Je ne m'en lasse pas :love:
Je suis sans doute un boulet donc  




Le Nutella, c'est trop gras / tu adores / tu évites car tu connais le verdict implacable de la balance à la fin du mois ? (les 3 sont possibles )


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2009)

Nutella... un peu plus de 70% d'huile et de sucre - et à côté de ça, du "bon lait écrémé"...
Un sens de l'humour de cet accabit, je ne pouvais que adorer !
Donc, en grosse quantité sur crèpe ou quatre quart mais pas trop souvent parce que bon... Hein ?
Ouais...




Vrai coca ou sans sucre ?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Juin 2009)

vrai coca!


tu cliques souvent dur les pub de macg?


----------



## teo (15 Juin 2009)

J'ai fait en sorte de ne plus les avoir affichées. Je ne supporte plus ces bannières braillardes et crillardes ici ou là. Non, je ne clique (dur ou mou d'ailleurs) que rarement dessus donc.


L'aspartame est une merveille invention siffle ou ça a vraiment un goût dégueulasse  mad ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2009)

ça a un goût dégueulasse dans le coca.
et, de manière générale, je n'aime pas les substituts.
faux sucre, faux beurre... pouah !

comme le dit ce dialogue issu d'un des films phare de la pensée du précédent sciècle :
_- A diet coke, please_
_- if you're on a diet, don't drink coke._
(approximatif, mais l'idée est là)

Tu sais de quel film je parle ?


----------



## teo (15 Juin 2009)

Non, mais ça me dit quelque chose. J'adore :love: (j'ai pas gouglé, hein&#8230
Si vrai  j'ai du mal à comprendre ces fans de faux sucre. J'avais adoré la campagne pour le sucre avec les huîtres en tube 


Une idée Expo Musée cette semaine ?


----------



## Saxykiwi (15 Juin 2009)

L'exposition sur Magritte, à Bruxelles !!!!




Facebook or not Facebook ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2009)

Si c'est bien géré, oui.
Si c'est pour y passer sa vie, non.

Quelqu'un sait ou je peux faire changer un disque de frein de scoot pas cher sur Paris?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Juin 2009)

viens près de chez moi (metro stanlingrad), et descends dans n'importe quel parking, ils te feront ce que tu veux à ton scoot!


tu fais quoi demain?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2009)

Je ferai des choses 

La dernière fois que tu as vomi ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (15 Juin 2009)

y a 3 mois (excès d'anti-inflammatoires..j'ai découvert que la bile avait une chouette couleur vert/jaune fluo :afraid:, et qu'on en a un stock beaucoup plus important que je le croyais jusque là...)

tu aimes regarder les étoiles?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2009)

J'aimerai mais la nuit je dors ...

Tu te réveilles vers quelle heure ?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Juin 2009)

En ce moment 9h30-10H!



Et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2009)

5h

Des idées pour améliorer mon sommeil ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (15 Juin 2009)

Des siestes. Plein de siestes.

T'aurais le courage de trouver une question à ma place ?


----------



## 217ae1 (15 Juin 2009)

biensûr !

combo ou superdrive ?


----------



## manulemafatais (15 Juin 2009)

Gnééé ? :mouais:

Oreilles accélérées ou descente aux 'B' ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)

Hein ?

C'est quoi cette histoire d'oreilles ?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Juin 2009)

je ne sais pas j'ai pas comprit non plus...


Pourquoi on cherche toujours des questions compliquées que personne ne comprend?:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)

Pour paraître intelligent, fin, subtil, cultivé...

C'est con, non ?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Juin 2009)

plutot oui!


Et ça marche?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)

Aucune idée.

D'après toi, pourquoi ce fil "fonctionne" ?


----------



## aCLR (16 Juin 2009)

Parce que sans le fil d'alimentation c'est ton mac qui ne fonctionnerait pas&#8230;


Vois-tu la Tour Eiffel de chez toi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juin 2009)

juste la pointe

Qui aurait une vielle barrette de pc2100 à me filer?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Juin 2009)

pas moi... mais par contre j'ai un vieux power pc qui traine chez moi il faudrait que je regarde le modèle et que j'aille faire un tour à don de mac...

ça intéresse quelqu'un?


----------



## havez (16 Juin 2009)

Peut-être bien que cela pourrait m'intéresser, si il est encore en état de fonctionnement 

Tu as d'autre Mac Power PC? (portable ou fixe)


----------



## imacg5mortel (16 Juin 2009)

Je n'ai que des PowerPc (pour l'instant  ).

Tu en as utilisé?


----------



## havez (16 Juin 2009)

Non, mais j'aimerai bien m'essayer à ceux-ci au moins une fois, pour voir vraiment ce que ces petits valent 

Quel serra ton prochain Mac Intel?


----------



## kuep (16 Juin 2009)

Un Mac Pro sinon rien, j'imagine.

Tu pars en vacances (?) avec ton Mac ?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Juin 2009)

oui je part en vacances, mais pas toujours avec mon mac, quand je vais en festival là je ne le prend pas!


Tu fais des festivals cet été?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (16 Juin 2009)

si seulement...  mais boulot boulot....

tu as des cheuveux blancs? si oui, a quel age les premiers?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Juin 2009)

non pas encore!


tu travailles dans quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)

dans un bureau !
hé hé.

nan, je finis par ne plus trop savoir en fait - dans l'informatique, sauf que je ne code plus depuis des lustres.

c'est beau un lustre ?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Juin 2009)

ça dépend lesquels...


tu as des rêves?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)

Oui pleins

Tu vis depuis combien de temps dans ton habitation ?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Juin 2009)

4 ans!



tu comptes déménager dans longtemps?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)

Non

Plutôt grandes villes ou petites villes ?


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Juin 2009)

petites, mais je préfère la campagne.

mac acheté sur l'apple store, dans un apr ou dans un magasin normal ?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Juin 2009)

j'en ai un qui vient de la fnac et celui de mon père vient d'un apr!


qu'est ce que j'ai oublié de réviser et que je ne connais pas pour le bac?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)

La philosophie ?

Tu penses que tu l'auras ?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Juin 2009)

je pense oui, mais ce n'est pas une certitude!


Tu as passé quoi comme bac? (si tu en as passé un)


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2009)

L, option cinéma (et natation en option ... autre ... je sais plus comment on dit ... le truc qui  compte pas beaucoup )

et après ?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Juin 2009)

pour moi après ce sera une ecole d'inge son!


et toi t'as fait quoi après le bac?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (16 Juin 2009)

fac de physique, pour finir avec un M2R Astrophysique... mon rêve d'enfant

t'as déjà dû renoncer a un rêve? c'étais dur? (moi j'en chie, pas eu de thèz, j me retrouve comme une con avec un super diplôme inutile...ouaiiiis)


----------



## estcethomas (16 Juin 2009)

non, et j'espère ne jamais avoir à le faire!


Tu peux vraiment rien faire de bien avec ton diplome?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (16 Juin 2009)

ben si, moi je peux et je veux, mais c'est eux qui veulent pas de moi...  
y aurai fallu que je ne vive que pour la physique durant toute la fac, ce qui n'a pas franchement été le cas (humm - un peu fétarde, mais je ne regrette rien, j me suis bien plus amusée que ceux qui ont le dossier adéquat...)
du coup, mon dossier ne leur conviens pas :hein:
mais bon, j trouverai bien un moyen de revenir par un autre chemin...

tu crois en l'avenir de l'humanité?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Juin 2009)

oui... 


j'ai tort?


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Juin 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> oui...
> 
> 
> j'ai tort?



Oui

Sa vie est au passé
Tant mieux

Tu crois à l'importance du passé ?


----------



## aCLR (16 Juin 2009)

J'aimerais tellement savoir manier les temps pour écrire&#8230;
Et sinon, mes maîtres à créer en viennent forcément donc, oui j'y crois&#8230; 



Vas-tu participer au nouveau jeu de ponkHead ?


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2009)

OUI  

il fait quel temps là ? (nuit bon ... mais autrement ?)


----------



## jugnin (16 Juin 2009)

Ben, avant que ça nuisse*, le ciel s'est couvert de façon inopinée. Magali, elle a dit qu'il allait pleuvoir demain, même. Mais vous connaissez pas Magali.

Sinon, t'as un chevalier ? 



*ouais, c'est nouveau.


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2009)

j'ai failli en avoir un mais j'ai pas eu le temps de dire oui qu'il était déjà parti 

tu ferai quoi pour me défendre contre ce genre de goujat ?


----------



## aCLR (16 Juin 2009)

J'ai un magnifique ciel qui va du rose orangé au bleu gris, un pylône noir et deux lampadaires jaune sous les yeux&#8230; 


Peut-être parlais-tu de la température ?


&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

Oups ! double toast&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2009)

Euh je montrerai mes faibles muscles 

Quel genre de compagnon es-tu ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Juin 2009)

c'est pas à moi qu'il faut poser la question, mais je vais quand même essayer d'y répondre, je dirais.... hum... CHIANT!!!



ça y est je l'ai dit t'es content?


----------



## teo (17 Juin 2009)

Ouais, il l'a  dit bravo 



As-tu déjà vécu&#8230; vraiment seul ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Juin 2009)

jamais, j'ai toujours eu ma famille!


tu paries sur quel taux de réussite au bac cette année?


----------



## teo (17 Juin 2009)

Aucune idée, j'ai pour le sujet le même intérêt que pour le tennis ou la F1.


Tu as un avis sur la culture du pavot dans le nord de l'Aghanistan ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2009)

Non pas d'avis 

Pain blanc ou gris ?


----------



## 217ae1 (17 Juin 2009)

pain blanc.

tu vas passer à iphone OS 3 ?


----------



## DeepDark (17 Juin 2009)

Ben si on veut continuer à utiliser notre iPhone ou iPod on a pas vraiment le choix...


Laisser couler ou revenir à la charge?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2009)

Ça dépend des situations mais je reviens souvent à la charge 

Tu fais quoi de tes autocollants Apple ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Juin 2009)

je les colles... ou pas!


tu regardes la télé sur ton ordi?


----------



## EtVlan (17 Juin 2009)

Il y en a un sur ma plaque plaque d'immatriculation, au centre, juste au dessus du «Je me souviens»...

Facebook ou Twitter?


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juin 2009)

EtVlan a dit:


> Facebook ou Twitter?



Ni l'un, ni l'autre.

On t'a passé l'éponge récemment ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2009)

Non pas encore :rateau:

Tu as un râteau ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (18 Juin 2009)

Même plein. 

Beau temps en Belgique ?


----------



## Saxykiwi (18 Juin 2009)

ouiiiiii, ya du soleeeiiill !!! Et il fait CHAUD en plus !!!
Jusqu'à ce que... Madame la Pluie revienne.. J'ai pas regardé la météo cela dit...

Aimes-tu aller au cinéma ? (Et pourquoi?)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2009)

Oui tout d'abord pour voir les nouveaux films et puis sortir de chez moi.

Ton genre de films préféré ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Juin 2009)

euh... en faite ça dépend des fois! Parfois j'ai envie de rigoler alors commedie, parfois j'ai envie d'une fille alors c'est elle qui choisit! etc...


Tu as vue es sujets de philo du bac?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (18 Juin 2009)

Oui. J'espère me taper les mêmes dans deux ans.... 

Plutôt Nikon ou Canon ?


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2009)

les deux ... premier compact canon, deuxième compact nikon, argentique de mon papy canon, premier reflex numérique nikon  ... mais plutot nikon quand même 

quelqu'un a un mouchoir ? :rateau:


----------



## estcethomas (18 Juin 2009)

moi, et voila pour toi!



je ne devrai pas revoir l'svt?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (18 Juin 2009)

Pourquoi pas. C'est peut-être un peu tard.

Bac S, ES ou L ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Juin 2009)

bac S!


et toi quelle section?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (18 Juin 2009)

Moi là ? Seconde. Euro allemand + SES. L'année prochaine, ES option SES. 

Quel boulot ?


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Juin 2009)

Les trois
Je n'aime pas découper

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2009)

J'aime 


Tu pourrais décrire la maison de tes rêves ?


----------



## Bassman (19 Juin 2009)

Non, ce sont mes rêves et j'ai pas forcément envie de les partager.


Ca dérange ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2009)

Ça me dérange pas du tout 

Quel est lécart moyen de salaire entre une femme et un homme ?


----------



## ben206stras (19 Juin 2009)

10 à 15 % environ peut-être ?

Y'a-t-il des nuages ?


----------



## EtVlan (19 Juin 2009)

Aujourd'hui oui, assez pluvieux...

Aimes-tu la neige?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2009)

Oui

Tu congèles des boules de neige pour les balancer pendant l'été ?


----------



## ben206stras (19 Juin 2009)

Et même pour tenir jusqu'à la neige suivante !

Combien de litres de glace pour manger cet été sont dans ton congélateur ?


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2009)

Zéro&#8230;


Achètes-tu ton sel de déneigement en été parce qu'il est moins cher ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2009)

Non j'en ai déjà.

Quel est le pourcentage de réussite d'une greffe de foie ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (20 Juin 2009)

Si l'équipe est bonne, ça peut atteindre les 80%, mais ça varie.

Tes animaux tu les castres?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Juin 2009)

ça dépend quels animaux!



as tu deja vue un écureuil de corée?


----------



## DaDu (20 Juin 2009)

non 

quel objet emporterais tu sur une ile déserte a part ton Mac? ;-)


----------



## estcethomas (20 Juin 2009)

je n'emmènerais pas mon mac sur une île déserte primo, et ce que je prendrais je pense ce serai plus un animal qu'un objet!


Tu as l'intention de partir sur une île déserte?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (20 Juin 2009)

T'as déjà testé MacBidouille ?


----------



## DaDu (20 Juin 2009)

non jamais testé 


C est quoi le compteur "disco" avec les boules vertes a gauche de mon écran?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Juin 2009)

vas faire un tour dans la faq tu trouveras ton bonheur!


tu joues d'un instru?


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2009)

Non

Crois-tu que je sois un intrus ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Juin 2009)

ben cpmme ça a première vue non, mais il y a forcement un point de vue pour lequel tu es un intrus!


On est pas tous des intrus à un moment ou à un autre?


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2009)

J'ai la formule ! La formule toute nouvelle ! Que c'est elle la plus belle ! La formule toute nouvelle&#8230;


N'est-on pas tous des intrus à un moment ou à un autre ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2009)

Je me le demande à chaque grandes étapes de ma vie

Dans quelle étagère ?


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2009)

Le chat a décidé de s'installer sur la plus haute&#8230;


As-tu une idée du pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2009)

Oui pour qu'on ne puisse le voir

Tu en as ? (des chats).


----------



## 217ae1 (20 Juin 2009)

malheureusement non.

t'as quoi comme logiciels pour ton mac ?


----------



## havez (20 Juin 2009)

FinalCut Pro, CS4 Master, iLife 09' et j'en passe 
Et surtout, pour mes Mac ^^ 
et toi?


----------



## 217ae1 (20 Juin 2009)

ilife 09, iwork 09, iwork 06, apple works, ilife 06,

t'utilises time machine ?


----------



## havez (20 Juin 2009)

Oui, c'est très important pour moi surtout que je ne peux perdre de fichier  Je sauvegarde avec une solution RAID de LaCie 

Combien as-tu de disques externes?


----------



## 217ae1 (20 Juin 2009)

un seul branché sur mon airport extreme.

quelle capacité de disque dur ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Juin 2009)

50Gio pour les 2,5' et 1To pour les 3,5'



tu as des disques 7200tr/min?


----------



## 217ae1 (20 Juin 2009)

oui l'externe ou j'ai time machine. (mais j'ai un 5400rpm dans mon mac)

ethernet ou airport ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Juin 2009)

ben Ethernet c'est rapide et tut mais pour se balader avec son portable un peu partout c'est pas le pied... donc airport pour les portable!!!



tu ne trouve pas qu'il est un peu cher l'iphone 3GS?


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2009)

C'est relatif vu ce qu'il peut faire&#8230;


Penses-tu que l'on puisse vivre sans gsm ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (20 Juin 2009)

Oui on peut! 

Meilleur jeu sur iPhone?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2009)

TAP TAP REVENGE

Tu as déjà cassé la gueule à quelqu'un ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Juin 2009)

oui!


pas toi?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2009)

Jamais je suis pas bagarreur 

Tu aimes le dimanche soir ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Juin 2009)

ça va, pas plus pas moins qu'un autre.



Il y a un truc particulier entre le dimanche soir et toi?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Juin 2009)

Quand c'est la fête de la musique, oui. 

C'est quoi le plus vieux truc que t'as chez toi ?


----------



## ben206stras (21 Juin 2009)

Mon vieux poste à lampes Blaupunkt en stéréo de 1957.

Vous avez vu les feux d'artifice hier soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2009)

Non il n'y en avait pas 

Quel est ton déguisement préféré ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Juin 2009)

mon déguisement préféré? euh... super mario!


combien de fois vas tu au toilettes par jour?


----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2009)

Je préfère dire que je vais aux lavabos&#8230;
Et sinon, je ne sais pas, je ne compte pas&#8230;


Pourquoi ai-je mal au crâne ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Juin 2009)

La grippe A te guette. 

Pourquoi on ne parle plus du vol Rio/Paris ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Juin 2009)

parce que c'est dépassé! c'est ringard maintenant! c'est ça l'actualité!



tu aimes le coca cola®?


----------



## imacg5mortel (21 Juin 2009)

Non!

Tu aimes l'"Auto Tune" qu'on voit souvent dans le R'n'B et le Hip Hop depuis quelque temps?


----------



## FlnY (21 Juin 2009)

le coca cola est une vraie drogue pour moi

quel est l'objet auquel tu tiens le plus ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Juin 2009)

@imacg5mortel: non... c'est pas trop mon truc...



tu as déjà été au paleo festival?


----------



## teo (21 Juin 2009)

_Toasted._

Ouaip, plusieurs années. Y'a un siècle. Trop de monde.


Tu fais quoi quand tu as un torticolis ? Je suis bloqué grave là :/


----------



## estcethomas (21 Juin 2009)

je ne sais pas je n'ai jamais eu la chance d'en avoir un!


c'est douloureux?


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juin 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> c'est douloureux?



Oui



teo a dit:


> Tu fais quoi quand tu as un torticolis ? Je suis bloqué grave là :/



Au choix : attaque au sèche cheveux voire coup de fil à l'acteur de la pub pour la Freebox 


Rester ou partir ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2009)

Partir

Pour mieux revenir ?


----------



## teo (21 Juin 2009)

Ouais, c'est bon de revenir, même si parfois








3 mois en mer au choix: passager sur un tanker vers l'Australie en janvier ou passager sur un chalutier dans l'Atlantique-Nord en décembre ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2009)

La première proposition

Le fil va renaître de ses cendres ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Juin 2009)

oui! ça c'est parce que je passe le bac et que je ne peux pas le faire vivre mais t'inquiètes demain c'est fini!


tu m'aides?


----------



## teo (23 Juin 2009)

Viens par ici petit, qu'est ce que tu comprend pas ?



Laitue ou feuille de chêne ?


----------



## DeepDark (23 Juin 2009)

J'aime la verdure donc je prend les deux 



Plutôt Nikon, Pentax ou Canon?


----------



## toys (23 Juin 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> J'aime la verdure donc je prend les deux
> 
> 
> 
> Plutôt Nikon, Pentax ou Canon?



sony

que faire quand son chat passe son temps  a bouffé vos chaussures ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Juin 2009)

tu bouffes ton chat!


c'est bon?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2009)

Je préfère le lapin

Tu portes des tongues ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Juin 2009)

oui!


avec des chaussettes?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2009)

Non si tu ne veux pas avoir l'air ridicule 

Tu aimes le chant des oiseaux le matin ? (moi oui :love.


----------



## estcethomas (23 Juin 2009)

si par matin tu entends 11h- midi alors oui si c'est 8H là non!


tu écoutes quoi comme radio?


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2009)

oui  mais depuis que je suis rentrée à Paris c'est plus le cri des gens bourrés la nuit et les voitures qui gazouillent au petit matin ...

edit : j'écoute pas la radio ... sauf TSF jazz parfois ... Rarement mais parfois.

comment passer un été sans tuer quelqu'un quand on retourne vivre dans la chambre de son petit frère de 15 ans ? ...


----------



## teo (23 Juin 2009)

Prendre une suite au 110   Le propriétaire n'est pas tout le temps chez lui et je sais qu'il t'apprécie&#8230;


Salade, avec vinaigrette ou sauce au citron ?


----------



## toys (23 Juin 2009)

[/COLOR]





teo a dit:


> Prendre une suite au 110   Le propriétaire n'est pas tout le temps chez lui et je sais qu'il t'apprécie&#8230;
> 
> 
> Salade, avec vinaigrette ou sauce au citron ?



citron

qui veux venir habité chez moi?


----------



## aCLR (23 Juin 2009)

Un échange de clefs pour quelques jours cet été&#8230; 


Tes vacances sont-elles déjà programmées ?


----------



## toys (23 Juin 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Un échange de clefs pour quelques jours cet été
> 
> 
> Tes vacances sont-elles déjà programmées ?



non, mais 2eme quinzaine d'aout pour sur.

aller dormir maintenant ou allez boire un café dans un rade.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2009)

Tu es fan d'un sport ? Si oui lequel ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (24 Juin 2009)

euhh la batterie c'est un sport? (pour moi oui , et c'est le seul que je pratique régulièrement...)
tu aime la pluie?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (24 Juin 2009)

Comme ex Cherbourgeois, je suis un peu obligé...

T'es déjà monté sur un catamaran ?


----------



## havez (24 Juin 2009)

Non, jamais 

As-tu un BlackBerry?


----------



## 217ae1 (24 Juin 2009)

non, c'est moche ces trucks. :rateau:

en vacance dans combien de temps ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2009)

3 semaines

Les Nuls ou Les Inconnus ?


----------



## aCLR (24 Juin 2009)

Les Nuls sans hésitation&#8230;  :style:


Quelle(s) est(sont) la(les) couleur(s) de ta(tes) salle(s) d'eau ?


----------



## toys (25 Juin 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Les Nuls sans hésitation&#8230;  :style:
> 
> 
> Quelle(s) est(sont) la(les) couleur(s) de ta(tes) salle(s) d'eau ?



pas de tasse! car pas encore de lavabo.

les nul ou les monthypitons.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2009)

Les nuls

Quel philosophe a dit : « Lhomme nest quun roseau, le plus faible de la nature ; mais cest un roseau pensant » ?


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2009)

Le même qui a dit
à l'aise blaise pascal 


Avec ou sans option(s) ?


----------



## teo (25 Juin 2009)

Si _Avec option_ c'est _petit déjeuner compris_, en général (mais il y a des exceptions ), je préfère _sans option_ 

Es-tu fan du custom façon Jacky's Touch ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2009)

Euh non

Tu aimes le pop art ?


----------



## teo (26 Juin 2009)

Ouaip. C'est pour moi une des plus belles et plus puissantes critiques de la société de consommation 



Sais-tu allumer un feu de bois ou t'orienter sans boussole ? (ie sans GPS & associés évidemment)


----------



## Bassman (26 Juin 2009)

oui, je sais allumer un feu de bois sans boussole !

Elle est pas un peu con ta question ?


----------



## teo (26 Juin 2009)

Mal formulée sans doute, un peu con, non je ne pense pas 
C'était l'un ou l'autre ou les deux, au choix, histoire de voir si la fréquentation des forums et du hitech fait perdre les basiques&#8230;


Es-tu bricoleur ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (26 Juin 2009)

Oui, assez.

Matrix ou pas Matrix?


----------



## Bassman (26 Juin 2009)

Comme bcp d'hommes j'ai Matrix du matin&#8230;


J'ai encore mal compris la question ?


----------



## teo (26 Juin 2009)

Je crois pas, tu fais juste ton P77 


_Hacker_, ça te tenterait ?


----------



## 217ae1 (26 Juin 2009)

non, jamais.

pourquoi hacker ?


----------



## teo (26 Juin 2009)

Bah tu vois Matrix, pilule bleue et rouge tout ça&#8230;



Si je te dis MGMT, ça te parle ou pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2009)

Pas du tout

Et NBA ?


----------



## teo (27 Juin 2009)

Un truc de grands qui se courent après. Sans grand intérêt pour moi. A part certains, comme dans tout sport, pour leur physique (Eva: _I 8 U lucky 1, _  )



La commémoration des 40 ans des émeutes du _Stonewall Inn_ à New York le 28 juin 1969, ça te parle ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2009)

Ça me parle et pour ceux qui ne connaissant pas, un petit lien.

Tu as confiance en Wikipedia pour tes recherches ?


----------



## ScubaARM (27 Juin 2009)

oui, c'est plutôt fiable, en tout cas quand j'en ai eu besoin.

Quel est ton destin ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2009)

ScubaARM a dit:


> oui, c'est plutôt fiable, en tout cas quand j'en ai eu besoin.
> 
> Quel est ton destin ?



Courir.

Air, eau ou terre ?


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2009)

eau 

Plate ou gazeuse ?


----------



## 217ae1 (27 Juin 2009)

plate.

tu préfères mac OS X 10.1 ou windows 7 ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2009)

Mac OS X 

Ta bière préférée ?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Juin 2009)

celle que je suis en train de boire!


un festival cet été?


----------



## kuep (29 Juin 2009)

Le festival de la couille et autres histoires vraies, peut être.

A choisir, une seule couille, ou un micropénis ?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Juin 2009)

pas facile... je pense une seul couille...


tu es violent?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2009)

En parole oui.

Un médicament que tu prends tous les jours ?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Juin 2009)

non aucun!


une allergie?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2009)

Au DHB

Le Red Bull ça donne des ailes ?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Juin 2009)

des ailes peut être pas mais ça donne la pèche!


tu aimes bien les nuits éléctro?


----------



## toys (30 Juin 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> tu aimes bien les nuits éléctro?



oui mais sans ghb et sans red bull.

a quand ta prochaine soirée?


----------



## teo (30 Juin 2009)

Vendredi soir, je suis normalement invité à une soirée organisée par un label electro.
Définitivement sans GHB. Peut-être avec Red Bull ?


Ta dernière nuit blanche remonte à quand ? (pas d'insomnie hein, une bonne vraie nuit blanche à boire, danser ou parler&#8230


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2009)

En 2004 mais quand je ne sais pas exactement

Le champion de Wimbledon cette année ?


----------



## estcethomas (30 Juin 2009)

je ne suit pas le tennis!


il y a un truc que tu n'as jamais fait et que tu comptes faire cet été?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (30 Juin 2009)

oui, bosser tout l'été... jamais fait encore c'truc là..
t'as mangé déjà?


----------



## estcethomas (30 Juin 2009)

non mais je pense que ça ne va pas tarder!


tu manges quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2009)

Du pain de viande froid

Tu manges tes excréments ?


----------



## numsix (30 Juin 2009)

non, mes excréments ne sont pas vraiment appétissant.

Tu as d'autres questions aussi intéressantes  ?


----------



## FlnY (30 Juin 2009)

oui, qu'est ce que tu res en train de faire la ?


----------



## ben206stras (1 Juillet 2009)

Je vous écris une question.

A quelle heure tu te couches demain soir ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (1 Juillet 2009)

trop loin, impossible à prévoir...
tu préfère t'organiser longtemps à l'avance, ou improviser au fur et à mesure?


----------



## stefdefrejus (1 Juillet 2009)

M'organiser ... mais laisser un peu de marge en cas d'imprévu. 

Tu es bien réveillé ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (1 Juillet 2009)

Oui, vraiment bien.

Tu as déjà assisté à une opération chirurgicale.


----------



## teo (1 Juillet 2009)

Oui, quelques unes, les miennes, mais pour être honnête&#8230; je n'en ai aucun souvenir.





Et toi ? (pitin, c'est vraiment trop tarte celle-là  mais j'ai pas d'idée  )


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2009)

_700 millions de nez refaits et moi, et moi, et moi.
Qui ai peur d'une aiguille qu'on me plante dans le bras.
J'y pense et puis j'oublie.
Y'a pas qu'la chirurgie dans la vie&#8230;_


Connais-tu une alternative à la climatisation ?


----------



## teo (1 Juillet 2009)

Les palais arabes ou indiens, avec murs de fraicheur, aérations controlées&#8230; ou une maison bioclimatique et un puit provençal canadien  ?
Des pistes, mais pas de solution, là comme ça. Ca dépend de ton habitat 
Mais ça existe oui.


La première plage disponible est à quelle distance de chez toi ?


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Juillet 2009)

40 min de voiture  (idem pour la montagne)(le double pour l'espagne) 

Allez hop tu peux trianguler 

Mer ou montagne ?


----------



## teo (1 Juillet 2009)

J'aime beaucoup les deux, cela dépend de la saison. Sans doute plus lézard sur sable que randonnée sur rochers  Allez, je vais dire Mer.

Le sexe, toujours dans le cadre d'une relation ou dès que l'envie ou l'occasion se présente ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Juillet 2009)

dès que l'envie se présente.


depuis combien de temps connais tu ton meilleur ami?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (1 Juillet 2009)

ben presque 26 ans... on a 20 jours d'écart et nos mère étaient amies... du coup, j pense que c'est difficile de faire mieux...
tu aimes la chaleur?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Juillet 2009)

pas du tout!!! Autant je peux skier en short et en t shirt autant le chaud je ne supporte pas!!!



tu aimes prendre des bains des minuit?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2009)

Non

Ange ou démon ?


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2009)

Si je réponds ange c'est louche car je suis un vrai démon. Et l'inverse n'est pas mieux en fait je suis doux comme un ange&#8230;


En période estivale, tu privilégies les vêtements courts ou longs ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Juillet 2009)

plutôt court!


tu as un réveil pour le matin?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (1 Juillet 2009)

plutôt 2 ou 3 même... sinon, ça march pô

t'aime bien la fondue savoyarde?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Juillet 2009)

j'adore ça!!!



et les diots crozets?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (1 Juillet 2009)

mmmmmmmmm, monsieur est connaisseur 

qu'est-ce qui importe? est-ce la route ou le but? 
ptite question supplémentaire : tu sais qui dit ça?


----------



## numsix (2 Juillet 2009)

Je dirais un mélange des deux, mais je crois que la route peut changer le but, donc elle devrait être plus interessante dans certains cas.... Je ne sais pas qui a dit ça (qui a dit ça?)

Quel personnage historique aurais tu aimer être ?


----------



## teo (2 Juillet 2009)

Alexandre ou Héphaestion, Roland ou Olivier. Pas de préférence.



A quelle époque n'aimerais-tu surtout pas être envoyé ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (2 Juillet 2009)

À l'époque de l'épidémie de la rage :S

Quelles chaussures aime-tu le plus porter?


----------



## teo (2 Juillet 2009)

Mes Cat Sheffield, depuis 15 ans, coquée. Parfait pour l'hiver en ville ou à la campagne et couper du bois à la montagne. Je regrette juste que la mode ayant passé, je n'ai plus la possibilité de choisir entre les deux largeurs. Faudra que j'attende un voyage aux EU pour cela.

Chemise, polo ou tee-shirt ?


----------



## numsix (2 Juillet 2009)

Chemise ou tee shirt, ça dépend, ....

Tiens, je me demandais, c'est quoi le meilleur le film avec Bette Davis ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2009)

L'insoumise ?

Tu es irritable quand il fait chaud ?


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2009)

Oui si je suis un démon&#8230;
Non si je suis un ange&#8230;



Que fais-tu à la rentrée ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Juillet 2009)

je vais à la SAE!


tu connais?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2009)

Ça ?

Es-tu gentleman ?


----------



## numsix (3 Juillet 2009)

Oui. Très old fashioned, .....

Tu as un aquarium ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Juillet 2009)

non!



tu as déjà téléchargé illégalement?


----------



## imacg5mortel (4 Juillet 2009)

Oui! :rose:

Maserati ou Ferrari?


----------



## havez (4 Juillet 2009)

Ferrari     Erine Ferrari :rose: 

FaceBook ou Twitter?


----------



## imacg5mortel (4 Juillet 2009)

Les deux!

Tu as regardé une partie du Rock Am Ring de cette année?


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2009)

Nope.


La dernière bédé lue ?


----------



## 217ae1 (4 Juillet 2009)

les zappeurs. 

quelle marque de téléphonne fixe ?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Juillet 2009)

sagem je crois, mais je ne suis pas sur!


quelle souris?


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2009)

Souris et tablette Wacom dans le bureau, Logitech pour le media center dans la chambre


Imprimante laser ou jet d'encre ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2009)

Laser

Ton débit descendant ?


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Laser
> 
> Ton débit descendant ?



pour tout se qui est thé vert : 1L/jours

ta boisson préféré?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2009)

L'eau

Ton parfum ?


----------



## teo (6 Juillet 2009)

_Sable_ par Annick Goutal / _Opium Homme_ par YSL / _Envy_ par Gucci, suivant la saison et l'occasion.



Mes premiers parfums ne sont plus fabriqués, dommage&#8230; ça t'est arrivé aussi ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Juillet 2009)

non mais je mets assez peu de parfum pour tout te dire...


tu fais quoi ce soir?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Juillet 2009)

Je dors.

Tu aimes le lundi ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Juillet 2009)

oui! Pas moins qu'un autre jour!



Tu aimes les gens qui n'aiment pas le lundi?


----------



## aCLR (6 Juillet 2009)

[mode_cbs]Oui j'aime les gens qui n'aiment pas le lundi, mais j'aime aussi les gens qui n'aiment pas le mardi, ceux qui n'aiment pas le mercredi, ainsi que ceux qui n'aiment pas le jeudi et ceux qui n'aiment ni le vendredi ni le samedi sans oublier ceux qui n'aiment pas le dimanche&#8230;[/mode_cbs]


Quel jour sommes-nous déjà ?


----------



## PoM (6 Juillet 2009)

Lundi...

Tu as été cherché le journal?


----------



## 217ae1 (6 Juillet 2009)

non, je pense que sa sera mon frère qui ira... 

airport extrême, express ou time capsule ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Juillet 2009)

pour moi c'est juste un routeur netgear!


tu as un serveur perso?


----------



## 217ae1 (6 Juillet 2009)

non, juste un disque dur branché sur mon airport.

téléphone classic ou iPhone ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Juillet 2009)

entre les deux: smartphone.


tu as une imprimante en reseau?


----------



## 217ae1 (6 Juillet 2009)

non, j'en ai deux

as tu un apple TV ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2009)

Non

Ta saison favorite ?


----------



## havez (6 Juillet 2009)

L'hiver 

ColdPlay ou U2 ?


----------



## FlnY (7 Juillet 2009)

coldplay !!!!

south park ou les simpson ?


----------



## 217ae1 (7 Juillet 2009)

southpark.

marque de souris ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (7 Juillet 2009)

les blanches avec les yeux rouges... j crois que c'est "albinos" la marque 
tu as déjà mangé de la souris?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Juillet 2009)

Pas de mon plein gré...

Stones ou Beatles ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (7 Juillet 2009)

stones, sans hésiter...
t'as déjà mangé des cailloux?


----------



## ben206stras (7 Juillet 2009)

Non, je m'en sers pour prendre des photos... 

Combien de dessert au déjeuner ?


----------



## aCLR (7 Juillet 2009)

C'est souvent café ou dessert, alors je choisis café&#8230;


Que peux-tu répondre à ça ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Juillet 2009)

Tout dépend ce qui se cache derrière "à ça"

Qui a dit "Les flamands osent" ?


----------



## teo (7 Juillet 2009)

Aucune idée. Et je googlerai pas pour faire croire que 



Pleine lune aujourd'hui. Tu y es sensible ?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Juillet 2009)

non pas spécialement! Ma copine un peu plus...



tu passais le bac cette année?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2009)

Non

L'artiste que tu préfères ?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Juillet 2009)

je vais faire une réponse question: dans quel domaine de l'art?


----------



## kuep (7 Juillet 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> je vais faire une réponse question: dans quel domaine de l'art?



Dans l'art naque ? (...)


----------



## aCLR (7 Juillet 2009)

Non, dans l'art culinaire&#8230;







Quel grand cuisinier préfères-tu ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juillet 2009)

Père dodu!


j'ai de grandes références n'est ce pas?:rateau:


----------



## teo (8 Juillet 2009)

Le complexe agro industriel ? :mouais: A défaut, tu as de l'humour 




La cuisine, c'est au beurre ou à l'huile d'olive ? (j'ai redécouvert le beurre, mais je suis définitivement huile d'olive)


----------



## Bladrak (8 Juillet 2009)

Ça dépend de ce que tu cuis, certains mélangent même parfois les deux ! (Je pense notamment à ma grand mère qui fait des pommes de terres sautées avec du beurre et de l'huile d'olive... miam)

Il y a 17 ans la carte à puce banquaire a été créée. Ça a été une révolution technologique ?


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2009)

Ben cette question me semble simple :
Le monde occidental est il capable de se passer de cette méthode de paiement ??
Non. Donc la puce banquaire est bien une révolution technologique.

T'as suivi mon raisonnement ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ben cette question me semble simple :
> Le monde occidental est il capable de se passer de cette méthode de paiement ??
> Non. Donc la puce banquaire est bien une révolution technologique.
> 
> T'as suivi mon raisonnement ?



Oui, mais il est faux.
Jusqu'à peu nombre de pays n'utilisaient pas les cartes de paiements à puce à cause des droits d'utilisation à payer à son concepteur.
On avait donc une grande majorité de pays avec des cartes à bande magnétique sans puce.

OK?


----------



## aCLR (9 Juillet 2009)

C'est juste que&#8230;


&#8230;et les cartes _sim*_ dans tout ça ?










*Subscriber Identity Module


----------



## thunderheart (9 Juillet 2009)

Elles en sont à la version 3 

Dromadaire, une ou deux bosses ?


----------



## jugnin (9 Juillet 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Elles en sont à la version 3
> 
> Dromadaire, une ou deux bosses ?



Ben une, c'te question...

Mais tiens, comment se fait-ce que la marque Camel arbore sur ses emballage un dromadaire, alors que manifestement, la langue anglaise dit camel pour la chameau et qu'elle prévoit aussi le terme dromedary pour le dromadaire ?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Juillet 2009)

il devait être bourré le mec!!!


à quelle heure tu finis le taf?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (9 Juillet 2009)

quand j'aurai réussi a voir où mon programme bug...comme chui encore malade d'hier, pas très efficace, et donc, chui pas encore sortie.... 

tu fais de la programmation dans ton boulot??


----------



## estcethomas (9 Juillet 2009)

moi non ma maman oui!


tu fais quoi comme taf?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (9 Juillet 2009)

pour l'instant, de la simulation numérique en astrophysique... dans 6 mois ??? j'espère un truc dans le même genre...

être dans le flou au sujet d'un éventuel futur boulot, ça te fais peur?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Juillet 2009)

non ça va...


je devrai?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (9 Juillet 2009)

non.. Avoir peur ne sert à rien, juste a créer des blocage...

tu connais le groupe no rest ? (from brasil)


----------



## estcethomas (9 Juillet 2009)

non!



c'est quoi?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (9 Juillet 2009)

punk hardcore brézilien, avec un*e* chanteu*se*...impressionnante en live  pour ceux que ça intéresse : http://www.norest.com.br/

tu écoutes quoi comme musique?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Juillet 2009)

du ska punk principalement mais j'aime bien tout ce qui est rock et plein plein d'autre choses!



et toi? (pas très original mais ça m'intéresse!)


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (9 Juillet 2009)

n'importe quoi si c'est bien... bon euuuh, pas très objectif.. en fait, il faut que ça tape un minimum (sinon, j me fais chier), que ce soit pas du tout gnangnan, et fait avec le coeur.. 
bon, c'est vaste, mais pour faire plus précis, ce que je préfère: punk, métal, rock&roll, hardtek, blues...

tu joues d'un instrument? et si oui, lequel?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Juillet 2009)

basse, guitare et batterie, mais là je suis bien tenté par le sax!!!



et toi? tu joues en groupe?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2009)

Non mais j'aurai aimé

L'aliment que tu aimes le moins ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Juillet 2009)

La langue de boeuf Beurrrkkkkkkkkk
Rien que sa vue me met mal à l'aise 

Jame Bond ou OSS 117 ?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Juillet 2009)

ben j'ai bien aimé le dernier OSS 117, mais j'aime bien aussi 007, mais on peut difficilement comparer: il ne joue pas dans la même cour!


tu as regardé la série "un village français"?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Juillet 2009)

Connais pas cette série.
J'en connais peu en fait, Desperate, Soprano, 6 Feet Under... les meilleures quoi 

Apéro ce midi ?


----------



## teo (10 Juillet 2009)

Je ne pense pas.


Ton morceau pour cet été _(Michael Jackson hors concours, hein passke hein bon )_ ? 

Moi ce sera It's Summer !! ft. Ghostape par le berlinois Plastique de rêve​​


----------



## havez (10 Juillet 2009)

Ho, j'en aurai quelques uns  
Avec le film que je prépare, la BA risque d'être fort composée 

As-tu déjà utilisé la suite Final Cut Studio?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2009)

Jamais

Tu crois encore en quelque chose ?


----------



## teo (10 Juillet 2009)

Oui, en beaucoup de choses.


Tu es désabusé ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (10 Juillet 2009)

oui...
c'est grave docteur?


----------



## Bladrak (10 Juillet 2009)

C'est toujours mieux que d'être abusé...

Seriez-vous mal à l'aise par hasard ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Juillet 2009)

non!


Je prends quoi aujourd'hui guitare ou basse?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2009)

Une guitare

Ton humeur du jour en un smiley ?


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2009)

:style:


À quand remonte ton dernier voyage en Angleterre ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (10 Juillet 2009)

j'y suis jamais allée :rose:
c'est bien l'angleterre?


----------



## teo (10 Juillet 2009)

Ouais, mais Londres est hors de prix, le climat moyen, la bouffe c'est pas terrible&#8230; mais bon, la musique et les whikies peuvent y être excellente 





Pitin, j'en ai oublié ma question&#8230;

Classique ou moderne ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Juillet 2009)

Un mélange des deux :love:

Bellini ou Sid Vicious ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2009)

Sid Vicious

Qui doit être le père de lenfant quune femme a eu avec son amant ?


----------



## FlnY (10 Juillet 2009)

ben l'amant

quoi de neuf ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Juillet 2009)

mon écureuil de corée il est mourus...


Tu as déjà essayer un hacintosh?


----------



## 217ae1 (11 Juillet 2009)

non, mais j'aimerai essayer.

pour quelles raisons pourais-tu venir chez PC ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Juillet 2009)

parce qu'on m'en offre un... Et encore je pense que je le revends et il y a peu de chance pour que les gens de mon entourage m'offre un pc...


tu fais quoi le 14 juillet?


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2009)

Je regarde mon compte être débité de 79 &#8364; pour mon renouvellement mobileme&#8230;


Tongues ou sandales ce weekend ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Juillet 2009)

pour moi ce sera tong!


avec ou sans chaussette?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Juillet 2009)

Sans, aucun doute

Plage ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2009)

Non :hein:

Beaucoup de mouches par chez toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Juillet 2009)

non je reste sur Paris toute la semaine prochaine!


et toi tu parts? quand?

EDIT: non pas trop!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2009)

Je pars quelques jours pour voir ma famille

Ta principale source d'inspiration ?


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2009)

Moi&#8230;

Et toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Juillet 2009)

toi...


Et moi?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2009)

Moi

Tu as souvent les mains moites ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Juillet 2009)

ça m'arrives!


tu cherches pas une guitare? (électrique)


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2009)

My name is not macinside&#8230;


Quoi d'autre ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Juillet 2009)

ben as grand chose...


Je ne sais pas quoi faire... t'as pas une idée?


----------



## 217ae1 (11 Juillet 2009)

recopier l'annuaire téléphonique dans textedit 

des volontaires pour le faire ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Juillet 2009)

pas moi...


tu regardes ncis?


----------



## 217ae1 (11 Juillet 2009)

non.

tu regardes "lost" ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Juillet 2009)

je me suis arrété au début de la 2 mais je pense finir les autres saisons cet été!



EDIT: oups la question... célibataire? 1 copine? 2? 3?...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2009)

Pour l'instant célibataire

Ta citation favorite ?


----------



## Mr Fon (12 Juillet 2009)

"lorsqu'il pleut des roubles, les malchanceux n'ont pas de sacs...."

peur de prendre l'avion en ce moment?


----------



## 217ae1 (12 Juillet 2009)

"si tu glisse c'est la chute, si tu chute c'est la tombe"
EDIT grillé.

non.

quelle marque d'écran préfère tu (sans apple) ?


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2009)

Ca dépend. Je dirais Samsung pour le mainstream. Professionnellement, j'aimerai bien tester un Eizo ou un Barco.
Actuellement, si j'en avais la nécessité, je m'offrirai un rétroprojecteur.




Quelle marque de périphérique de saisie ? (allez on fait travailler les méninges&#8230


----------



## Mr Fon (12 Juillet 2009)

euh..... clavier apple et mighty mouse filaire.......

Votre prochain achat, ce sera quoi?


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2009)

Une bouteille de vin pour l'apéro de ce soir chez un membre de notre chère communauté 



As-tu un profil facebook ?


----------



## 217ae1 (12 Juillet 2009)

non.

a quoi sa sert ?


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2009)

je m'en sers comme messagerie essentiellement. Je refuse la plupart du bordel qu'on m'envoie.



Si tu en connaissais une tu changerais de banque pour une banque "alternative, coopérative ou solidaire" ? (si vous avez des idées d'ailleurs > MP ou cdb )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2009)

teo a dit:


> Si tu en connaissais une tu changerais de banque pour une banque "alternative, coopérative ou solidaire" ? (si vous avez des idées d'ailleurs > MP ou cdb )



Le "Crédit coopératif" fait sa pub sur ce créneau, je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut derrière.
Dans la théorie, je changerais bien, oui, mais je déteste la paperasse, j'ai la flemme... Je préférerais que ma banque change.

Et dans ce genre de banque/assurance/n'importe quoi d'un peu moins requin, ça embauche de l'informaticien ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Juillet 2009)

aucune idée...


Tu as un APN?


----------



## DeepDark (12 Juillet 2009)

A ton avis?



C'était mieux avant?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Juillet 2009)

avant quoi?


----------



## teo (13 Juillet 2009)

Avant ta question ?


Quel est ton dernier achat sur internet ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Juillet 2009)

Un titre sur iTunes


Aimes-tu ce morceau ?


----------



## teo (13 Juillet 2009)

Marrant, je pensais justement poster en rapport avec le iTMS.
Oui, j'aime (comme l'original d'ailleurs ), je l'ai déjà entendu mais je ne sais plus où. Merci de me permettre de mettre un nom sur un morceau 

De mon côté, je viens d'acheter l'EP d'un pote, dispo depuis minuit. Pas tout à fait le même style, mais y'a un côté estival dans It's Summer que j'adore 
Est-ce que cela va te plaire ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Juillet 2009)

Oui, j'aime la musique électronique.


Sais-tu marcher sur les mains ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Juillet 2009)

Bof bof, pas vraiment  
Mais je vais essayer :affraid:

Entendez vous les mouettes ?


----------



## teo (13 Juillet 2009)

Là non, mais d'ici minuit, oui (i've missed the train  )



Douche de 30 l en 3 mn ou long bain de 250 l pendant 90 mn ?


----------



## Jybet (13 Juillet 2009)

Une douche de 30(0) l en 90 mn. 

J'achète quoi ? Guitar Hero ou GTA IV ?


----------



## 217ae1 (13 Juillet 2009)

Guitar Hero.

quelle marque préféré de téléphonne portable (hors apple) ?


----------



## Jybet (13 Juillet 2009)

I love Nokia :love: J'ai le N95 8Gb, et je vais passer au N79. :rateau:

Le dernier groupe de musique découvert et que t'écoutes en boucle maintenant ?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Juillet 2009)

euh... je dirai ya basta... mais ça fait déjà quelques temps...


tu fais de la moto?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2009)

Non

Tu aimes l'art africain ?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Juillet 2009)

le peu que je connais oui, c'est surtout parce que ma copine adore que je connais!


le dernier musé que tu as visités?


----------



## havez (13 Juillet 2009)

Le MAC's   (Musée des Arts Contemporain scientifique  )

Connais-tu la Honnelles?


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2009)

Non&#8230;


Quelle est ta couleur préférée ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Juillet 2009)

le vert pour l'espérance, le rouge pour autre chose...


La chose qui te révolte le plus?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2009)

La connerie humaine

Tu donnes ton sang ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (14 Juillet 2009)

oui, mais pas fréquemment.

Quelque chose qui t'obsède?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Juillet 2009)

L'idée d'être obsédé m'obsède 

Joe Strummer était il un hippie ? :mouais:


----------



## estcethomas (14 Juillet 2009)

bien sur! Avant d'être punk c'était un hippie, mais il a quitté ce mouvement pour la simple et bonne raison que les hippies ont plein d'idées super mais ils ne font pas grand chose pour les réaliser!



Tu aimes joe strummer? (personnellement c'est juste mon chanteur préféré et un peu une espèce "d'idole"!)


----------



## thunderheart (14 Juillet 2009)

Une de mes idoles oui 
Si tu as vu _The Future is Unwritten_, tu te rends que tous ces vieux punks et rockeurs sont des foutus baba cool devisant gaiement autout du feu 

Ta chanson préférée des Clash ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Juillet 2009)

ma préférée... pas facile facile, je dirai london's burning ou the guns of brixton ou encore lost in the supermarket, mais je ne peux vraiment pas dire, il y en a tellement, j'en ai pas une plus que les autres c'est par moment! Par contre celle que je n'aime pas c'est should i stay or should i go, je ne me suis jamais penché dessus mais elle représente trop la fin commercial qui a poussé strummer à aréter!


qu'est ce qu'ils ont de plus que les groupes d'aujourd'hui?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Juillet 2009)

*Ils sont d'aujourd'hui 

Que reste t il du rock aujourd'hui, à part une idée ... et des artistes comme Peter Doherty ?
*


----------



## estcethomas (14 Juillet 2009)

ah ben oui mais aussi il ne faut pas taper dans le gros artiste pompe à fric!


pourquoi faire de la musique?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Juillet 2009)

Music is Life, Life is Music 

Café philo ou philo de café ? :love:


----------



## estcethomas (14 Juillet 2009)

pour moi plus de philo! J'ai eu 7 au bac...


tu te souviens de ta note de philo au bac?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Juillet 2009)

Gasp, me souviens plus 

Regarder le tour de france en écoutant les Red Hot, c'est un peu être philosophe, non ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Juillet 2009)

hum surement... mais là comme ça je ne vois pas comment...


tu les as déjà vue en live les red hot?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Juillet 2009)

Non, mais ça doit valoir le détour... ils dégagent une telle énergie 
J'écoute le live à Hyde Park, très fort :rateau:

Et ça, dans le genre philo énergique, t'aime bien ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIXg9KUiy00


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2009)

Oui 

Tu aurais aimé être sourd ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Juillet 2009)

Hein ? 
Faut que je baisse le son moa :mouais:

Brouilly ou Sauvignon ou Valstar tiède ?


----------



## Mr Fon (14 Juillet 2009)

Brouilly


Quel effet ça vous fait le défilé du 14 juillet sur les Champs Elysée?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Juillet 2009)

Aucun 

Flower ou Power ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Juillet 2009)

ben écoutes j'étais même pas levé ce matin donc je ne sais pas trop...


pourquoi regarder cette cérémonie?


----------



## Mr Fon (14 Juillet 2009)

Bah je dirai les deux:

Flowerpower !!!!!

réponse 2 : Bah pour aller se recoucher direct.....

Déjà gouté au rougail saucisses?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Juillet 2009)

non jamais.



Ou aimerais tu vivre?


----------



## Mr Fon (14 Juillet 2009)

je viens de m'installer là ou depuis longtemps je voulais vivre....auprès de mon piton natal...

à part le froid qu'est ce qui te donne systématiquement des frissons?


----------



## imacg5mortel (14 Juillet 2009)

Flower Power, les deux en même temps!

Alfa ou BMW?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Juillet 2009)

Alfa 

Debian ou (K)Ubuntu ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Juillet 2009)

ubuntu!


tu as deja fait une ubutnu party?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Juillet 2009)

Yes !
Mais après bien des distributions testées, on en revient à Debian 
Pour continuer sur le sujet, Konqueror est vraiment une sacrée boîte à outils

Mail, Thunderbird ou Mutt ?


----------



## DeepDark (15 Juillet 2009)

Mail.


Pourquoi la vie est-elle complexe?
(vraie question)


----------



## estcethomas (15 Juillet 2009)

parce que tu te prends trop la tête!


plutot rap ou plutot rock?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (15 Juillet 2009)

Car elle correspond a un accroissement local de l'organisation des particules qui la composent (ou baisse de l'entropie locale de l'Univers, là où la vie existe).... Comme ce comportement va a l'encontre d'un des principes fondamentaux de la thermodynamique, qui veut que l'entropie globale de l'Univers ne peut qu'augmenter, on peut imaginer qu'il faut un processus complexe pour atteindre ce résultat...
Un processus complexe à l'échelle des particules va logiquement croître en complexité, si on augmente le nombre de paricules... Comme la vie recquiert un nombre non négligeable de particules, on peut en déduire que la vie sera forcément un quelquechose d'un peu compliqué...

t'as compris?






bouuuu, j me prend trop la tête... grillée...

mais sinon, plutôt rock...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2009)

Pas maintenant, demain :rateau:

Une dépendance ?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Juillet 2009)

oui... à ma copine!  et aussi la musique!


tu fumes?


----------



## havez (15 Juillet 2009)

Non :rateau: :hein::hein::hein:

Plus iMac ou Mac Pro pour Motion?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Juillet 2009)

j'utilise plus de macpro mais pour chez moi je prendrais plus un imac!


le dernier mac que tu as acheté?


----------



## havez (15 Juillet 2009)

MacBook Pro 15" Unibody 

Et toi?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Juillet 2009)

un macbook blanc 13'


une passion dans la vie?


----------



## 217ae1 (15 Juillet 2009)

oui, Apple !

est-ce que c'est une bonne passion ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juillet 2009)

Toute passion est bonne à vivre.
Depuis que j'ai switché (Linux -> OS X) à la sortie des MBP Unibody, je vis une passion avouable avec ce joli joujou, passion contaminante car dans mon entourage, 4 personnes ont craqué 

Une de mes passions est la musique. Et toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Juillet 2009)

La musique? c'est juste à peu près toute ma vie... c'est ma passion, mon passe temps, mes études, et je l'espère plus tard un métier! (dans deux ans!)



au passage tu ne connaitrai pas un inge son chez qui je pourrai aller faire un stage?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juillet 2009)

Non, mais si j'entends quelque chose je te fais signe 

Soleil ou nuages ?


----------



## rizoto (16 Juillet 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Non, mais si j'entends quelque chose je te fais signe
> 
> Soleil ou nuages ?



soleil 

Plage ou plage?


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Juillet 2009)

eh....  au hasard: Plage

c'est quoi la différence ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juillet 2009)

C'est plage 

Avec ou sans parasol ?


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2009)

Avec ou sans, je ne fréquente pas la plage&#8230;

Quel est ton jus de fruits préféré ?


----------



## Bladrak (16 Juillet 2009)

Ananas je dirais...

Tu as déjà joué à Call of Duty 4 ?


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2009)

Ben oui andouille, je t'ai même collé une fessée velue.

D'ailleurs tu repasses quand en soirée ?


----------



## Bladrak (16 Juillet 2009)

'dredi peut-être 

As-tu déjà vu un dragon de Komodo ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juillet 2009)

Oui, à la tivi.
Faut faire attention à ses bisoux :mouais:

Il paraît que Dieu reconnaîtra un jour les chiens ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (16 Juillet 2009)

euuuh, t'es chur??
tu crois en dieu?


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juillet 2009)

Non, je n'en ai pas besoin.

C'est quoi ta destination de vacances?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Juillet 2009)

Nyon pour le paleo!


tu connais?


----------



## Mr Fon (16 Juillet 2009)

Yesss, dommage je suis trop loin pour y aller et pas de vacances cet hiver pour moi(été pour vous...)

Le plus haut sommet sur lequel tu as eu l'occasion de grimper?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (16 Juillet 2009)

ben, c'étais pas un sommet mais un col... a 5800m  (boroghil pass, sans certitude pour l'orthographe..)
ya des montagnes vers chez toi?


----------



## Mr Fon (16 Juillet 2009)

oui beaucoup, dont le sommet de l'ocean indien !!!! à 3067 m.(piton des neiges)

tu as déjà eu un kernel panic?

PS: tain...5800m c'est très haut!!!, terrible j'imagine de se retrouver là haut....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

Oui , pleins.
Tu pars ou en vacances ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juillet 2009)

Pas envie de partir :hein:

Et si on écoutait The Bellrays ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

Et pourquoi pas

Tu tires sur le shérif ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juillet 2009)

Non, mon gun est vide 

Tu écoutes France Inter ce soir à 21h30 ?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Juillet 2009)

non ce soir je pense je serai en train de me mettre une mine devant un concert à cette heure là!


C'est pas super ça?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juillet 2009)

Oui, mais je suis aussi curieux d'entendre le Boss au Vieilles Kariolles 

Au premier rang à dodeliner ou assis sage au fond ?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Juillet 2009)

pas tout tout devant avec les groopies et les tarlouzes mais au deux ou troisième rang à faire bouger tout ça en pogotant! (petit clin d'il à Sid Vicious )



Tu aimes ce qu'a fait Sid Vicious? (je ne veux pas rentré dans le débat avec Nancy, je parle uniquement musicalement parlant!)


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juillet 2009)

J'ai une certaine sympathie pour le personnage oui, tout comme pour Johnny Thunders, Joe Strummer, Les Ramones, etc
Pour les valides, Pete Doherty, Amy Winehouse, etc
Pour résumer, tous ceux pour qui musique ne rime pas avec retour sur investissement

Rock'n'Folk ou les Inrocks ou Rolling Stone ?


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2009)

Houla, c'est pour les intellos tout ça&#8230;


Closer, People ou Gala ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Juillet 2009)

les trois bien sur!


tu as vue le film v pour vendeta?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Juillet 2009)

Non.

Quelle heure est il ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Juillet 2009)

14H51

quel est l'intérêt de la question?


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2009)

Mince ! J'ai loupé les feux de l'amour&#8230;


Suis-tu cette série trépidante du début d'après-midi ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2009)

Non - je la considère comme un signe extérieur de déprime profonde.

As-tu suivi Santa-Barbara ?


----------



## Macbeth (17 Juillet 2009)

Pas depuis que ma télé a pris la tangente par la fenêtre.

combien de temps faut-il a un poste de télévision 53 cm pour s'écraser au sol depuis le 3ème étage d'un immeuble ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Juillet 2009)

je pourrai bien évidement faire le calcul, mais je n'ai pas trop envie...


depuis combien de temps tu lis macg?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Juillet 2009)

Pas depuis très longtemps :rose:

Où se trouve la réserve d'eau potable sur un voilier ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2009)

Là où tu l'as mise.

Tu perds souvent des trucs ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Juillet 2009)

Parfois... 
la réponse est derrière le mat, pourquoi  parce que mat cache bonne eau 

Tu connais Gotlib ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2009)

Oui

Et Malevitch ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Juillet 2009)

oui!


et la Makhnovtchina?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Juillet 2009)

Non

Quelle est la différence entre un pigeon ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Juillet 2009)

entre un pigeon et quoi d'autre?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Juillet 2009)

Là est la question...

Dur dur le samedi matin ?


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2009)

Je ne l'ai pas vu&#8230; Très mal dormi cette nuit&#8230;


T'épiles-tu le corps ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2009)

Certains endroits oui

La boisson non alcoolisée que tu aimes le plus ?


----------



## DeepDark (18 Juillet 2009)

Le thé 


Dans _2001 : L'Odyssée de l'espace_, sait-tu pourquoi l'ordinateur s'appelle HAL (9000)?
(sans tricher... )


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2009)

Non&#8230;

Pourquoi ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Juillet 2009)

Parce qu'il faut le savoir  ... Dave
HAL +111 = IBM le grand méchant de l'époque

Il pleut chez vous ?


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Parce qu'il faut le savoir  ... Dave
> HAL +111 = IBM le grand méchant de l'époque


Et moi qui pensait que c'était _Human Ad Litteram_


> Il pleut chez vous ?


Non

As-tu fais tes courses pour le weekend ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2009)

Oui.


Vous avez acheté cette daube qui s'appelle sims 3 ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2009)

Non vu que c'est une daube 

C'est bon la daube provençale ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Juillet 2009)

je ne crois pas...


écris tu des cartes postales quand tu es en vacances?


----------



## 217ae1 (18 Juillet 2009)

oui. 

quelle marque de chaise ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Juillet 2009)

ikea


es tu engagés politiquement?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Juillet 2009)

Plutôt désengagé 

Ils sortent quand Starcraft II et Diablo III ???


----------



## estcethomas (18 Juillet 2009)

aucune idée... c'est pas mais alors pas du tout mon truc!


tu bois beaucoup? (d'alcool)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2009)

Non 

D'où viens Dieu ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Juillet 2009)

de l'imagination des plus fort!


Pourquoi?


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2009)

D'ici&#8230;







À quand remonte ta dernière joie ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Juillet 2009)

il y a disons une demie heure!



Il te tarde d'avoir, de faire quelque chose ou autre?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Juillet 2009)

Ce matin, j'étais en forme 

Les pandas sont cools ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (19 Juillet 2009)

Oui, et ils roulent en toute sécurité dans leur Fiat 

Tu gardes tes vieux iPod?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2009)

Oui et non , je les vends pour en acheter un autre dans la plupart des cas.

Vous allez acheter snow leopard ?


----------



## Macbeth (19 Juillet 2009)

beh vu que je viens de changer de machine, ça ne va me coùter que 8&#8364; alors oui, je vais l'acheter.

Ça te fais quoi le dimanche matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2009)

Ça me fait du bien, en plus aujourd'hui c'est plein soleil

Tu as vu ce film ? Tu l'as apprécié ?


----------



## dbqp (19 Juillet 2009)

*Oui*, Tom Ripley est chargé par un milliardaire américain, M. Greenleaf, de ramener à San Francisco son fils Philippe qui passe de trop longues vacances en Italie auprès de sa maîtresse Marge. Tom entre dans l'intimité du couple et devient l'homme à tout faire de Philippe qui le fait participer à toutes ses aventures sans cesser de le mépriser. C'est alors que Tom tue Philippe et usurpe son identité. Tout semble réussir. Au moment où il s'apprête a épouser Marge, Philippe réapparait, le remake est pas mal non plus

Horteufeu à l'intérieur, ça te fais pas peur ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Juillet 2009)

Je le verrai mieux à l'extérieur celui-là 

tu aimes la tempête ?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Juillet 2009)

oui!


Penses tu qu'il faut changer les choses? Si oui penses tu qu'on est dans la bonne voie?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2009)

Oui. Non.

Quel est ton chiffre préféré et pourquoi ?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Juillet 2009)

5, parce que c'est mon numéro de bonnet.


quelle est la chose la plus importante à es yeux? toutes catégories confondues!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2009)

L'intelligence

Connais-tu ton QI ?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Juillet 2009)

non.

tu sais où je peux le calculer?


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2009)

La pub passe régulièrement dans les pages macg&#8230;
Mais le QI n'est pas tout.
Pour mémoire Alexandre Jollien a eu un score ridicule au test alors qu'il est philosophe.


Tu le connaissais ce philosophe ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Juillet 2009)

Non 

Pourquoi tu aimes poster sur ce forum ?


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Juillet 2009)

Parce que y'a des gens qui aiment répondre.

Pourquoi tu regardes pas Harry Potter sur TF1 ?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Juillet 2009)

non.


tu pars cet été?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Juillet 2009)

Rien de vraiment prévu, j'aurai tendance à rester.

Tell me whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy I dont like Mondayyyyyyyyyyys ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2009)

Parce que tu travailles ?

Dans quelle branche ?


----------



## doudou83 (20 Juillet 2009)

du bien car je peux faire mes 50 bornes de vélo ! 

tu penses quoi de l'idée, que le jour où les 2 ricains ont posé le pied sur la lune était en fait un montage hollywoodien ?

*très en retard ! aeffacer please cher modo !! tkhs*


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2009)

Je trouve l'idée un peu farfelue

La science peut-elle trancher des questions philosophiques ?


----------



## havez (20 Juillet 2009)

Bien souvent, il ne faut pas tous les scientifiques pour trouver une réponse, il suffit de se faire sa propre idée, car notre réponse sur ce qui ne peut être répondu serra toujours la meilleure 


Cites-tu de temps en temps une phrase d'un philosophe?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Parce que tu travailles ?
> 
> Dans quelle branche ?


Oui, dans l'informatique 

Et toi ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h26 ----------




havez a dit:


> Cites-tu de temps en temps une phrase d'un philosophe?



oui, *«*La souffrance d'autrui est chose qui doit s'apprendre.*» F.N.

*Tu aimes les problèmes de robinets ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2009)

Je n'aime pas les problèmes en général donc les robinets en font partis

Ton dessinateur préféré ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Juillet 2009)

Comme il faut en choisir un : Gotlib 
(pour le coup de crayon et le fun, mais on aurait pu rajouter Edika, Goosens, Manara, Margerin, etc)
Comme en musique, il ne suffit pas d'avoir une belle gueule pour bien chanter 

Et toi, quel est ton dessinateur préféré ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (21 Juillet 2009)

bourgeon !! love: les passagers du vent, le cycle de Cyan, les compagnons du crépuscule...:love: trois BD qui lorsque j'étais petite, étaient mes préférées... Un jour, j'ai remarqué que c'était le même dessinateur -> :love:...) 

tu aimes les histoires fantastiques?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2009)

Non pas du tout, je suis quelqu'un de trop rationnel.

Peut-on apprendre à mourir ?


----------



## 217ae1 (21 Juillet 2009)

je pense pas, mais on peut apprendre a se sucider... 

ton bureau est rangé ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (21 Juillet 2009)

chai pas, et je testerai pas l'entrainement ... 


merde grillée

bureau archi bordélique...:rose: mais j'ai vu quelquepart que ça favorise l'imagination... ça me rassure un peu..

t'as des idées morbides?


----------



## Mr Fon (21 Juillet 2009)

non pas du tout,

quel coté artistique développes tu ou aimerai tu développer chez toi?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Juillet 2009)

Le chant... dégager autant d'émotion que Jim Morisson, Janis Joplin, Jimi Hendrix, Billie Holliday, Luciano Pavarotti, Bono, Johnny Cash, Brel, Ferré, Brassens, le chanteur qui fait la voix dans "La reine des damnés"... bref un mix de tout cela, j'aurai été content 

Mais pour le bien de nos concitoyens, je me limite à écouter la musique ou à hurler uniquement sous ma douche ou à la pointe du Raz par grand vent. 

Tu aimes dessiner ?


----------



## Mr Fon (21 Juillet 2009)

oui, je gribouille des montagnes et des étoiles...mais ya que moi qui trouve que ça ressemble à des montagnes et des étoiles....

que t'inspire notre époque?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (21 Juillet 2009)

dans notre partie du monde, je dirai décadence, stagnation, et en france plus particulièrement, disparition des valeurs et de l'honneur...:hein:

Et toi?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Juillet 2009)

Et moi, émoi, hey moa...
que dire, ma vision de notre monde se retrouve dans les BDs de Ptiluc.
Mais il y a des jours où la vie est belle aussi. Tout est question d'équilibre, de montées, de descentes, de virages, etc. :love:

Somme nous beaucoup à glander un peu sur MacG pendant le boulot ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2009)

Tu ne peux même pas t'imaginer 

La solitude est une forme de liberté ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (21 Juillet 2009)

si elle convient au caractère de celui (ou celle) qui la ressent, je dirai oui (c'est mon cas..)... mais pour quelqu'un qui a besoin d'être entouré, pas sûr...

t'as déjà vécu en colloc?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Juillet 2009)

Oui, pas mal d'années pendant ma première période parisienne.
Beaucoup de bons et quelques mauvais souvenirs vite oubliés.

Quand les mouettes (pas rieuses today) volent bas, c'est signe de mauvais temps ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (21 Juillet 2009)

bah, c'est signe de dépression, donc oui a priori...(il me semble :mouais

tu t'intéresse aux 'recettes de grand-mère' (genre, quand les mouettes volent bas, les décoction d'orties... et tout et tout) ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Juillet 2009)

Pas vraiment, je posais juste la question parce qu'elles volent bas et que l'air est vivifiant 

Quelle musique écouter quand l'air est vivifiant ?


----------



## aCLR (21 Juillet 2009)

nrj&#8230;


As-tu la pêche en ce moment ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Juillet 2009)

Yes, the frites of the moules 

Les deux font la paire ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2009)

En tant que belge je peux te dire que oui 

Tu connais Léon ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Juillet 2009)

Yes, Léon pas loin de la grand place 
Un peu chères mais bonnes.
Quelques bonnes échopes pour les moules aussi vers Ste Catherine.

Marinières ou au curry, avec quelle bière ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2009)

Qu'importe le flacon, tant qu'il y a l'ivresse.

Quel philosophe a dit : « Lhomme nest quun roseau, le plus faible de la nature ; mais cest un roseau pensant » ?


----------



## havez (22 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 

Être ou ne pas être?


----------



## pickwick (22 Juillet 2009)

Etre car sans être là je ne peux pas répondre !
Question : vous préférez les rousses, les blondes ou les brunes ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (22 Juillet 2009)

bahhh, quelle question, les brunes bien sûr...

t'as des animaux?


----------



## pickwick (22 Juillet 2009)

Un chat bleu et un chat rose .... le jardin
Et qui aime les rousses alors ?


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2009)

Ouais, un cheptel de chats et cette nuit, j'ai révé que celui-ci doublais ou triplais, je ne sais plus bien mais ça ne me branche guère&#8230;

Aliment humide ou sec pour tes animaux de compagnie ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juillet 2009)

Sec...

Tout le monde dort ?


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2009)

Sûrement&#8230;

Que faire pour les réveiller ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juillet 2009)

:love: *PROMO DE 75% SUR TOUTE LA GAMME APPLE *:love:

Fuite en avant ou retour arrière ?


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2009)

&#9166;

Connais-tu le langage des signes ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juillet 2009)

Non, mais je trouve fascinant de pouvoir communiquer par signes.
Je m'étais renseigné l'année dernière pour des cours : il y en a sur Vannes mais les tarifs ne cadraient pas avec mon budget. Dommage... Il parait qu'il y a une réunion mensuelle sur Lorient dans un bar de Lorient, mais pas réussi à savoir lequel.

Comment dire "j'ai fait signe à un cygne" en langage des signes ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2009)

Je te laisse le faire, marrant que vous causiez de cela je travaille avec plusieurs sourds et nous avons des cours du langage des signes.

Le langage des signes est-il universel ? (je connais la réponse)


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juillet 2009)

C'est non.
Les gangstas de LA utilisent pas mal un langage des signes, mais là je dérap 

Les grues sont elles vivantes ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2009)

Oui sauf si son mac l'a tuée 

La saveur de thé que tu aimes le plus ?


----------



## DeepDark (23 Juillet 2009)

En ce moment, c'est le jasmin 


La dernière (vraie) question que tu te soit posée aujourd'hui c'est quoi?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (23 Juillet 2009)

vrai question? pourquoi y avait un champ magnétique dans l'Univers au début?  
tu vas au macdo? pour la bouffe ou pour le net?


----------



## CamilloMac (23 Juillet 2009)

MacDo pour une iBouffe avec supplément net 

Pourquoi sont-ils si méchants ?


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2009)

Aimes-tu le soda ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2009)

Oui

Comment fait-on du Coca ?


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2009)

Comme le reste&#8230;





&#8230;avec de l'eau du robinet&#8230;



Et toi, d'où vient l'eau que tu bois ? (bouteille, robinet filtrée ou pas, puits, source&#8230


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juillet 2009)

Bouteille et robinet.

L'eau a t elle un goût ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2009)

Infime alors

Eau plate ou pétillante ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juillet 2009)

Plate et fraîche quand tout va bien, pétillante quand j'ai des clous dans la tête :love:

Quel sera le clou de ton week-end ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2009)

La venue de mon frère ?

Pourquoi est-ce qu'ils stérilisent l'aiguille qui sert à l'euthanasie ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juillet 2009)

Pour que le voyageur parte en bonne santé 

Ils ont vraiment marché sur la lune ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2009)

En tout cas Tintin oui

Ton album préféré de Tintin ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juillet 2009)

Les deux sont indissociables en ce qui me concerne "Objectif Lune" et "On a marché sur la lune" 

Quel est l'album de Tintin que tu aimes le moins ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2009)

Vol 714 pour Sydney

Fais-tu souvent des siestes ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Juillet 2009)

Pas souvent, je devrais...

bientôt l'été ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2009)

Nous y sommes

Que faire des longues heures qui nous appartiennent ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Juillet 2009)

B.B.B. 

Des idées d'interprétation de ce sigle ?


----------



## naturalbornsamy (26 Juillet 2009)

Bosser, baiser, boire 

c'est quoi votre bière préférée?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Juillet 2009)

naturalbornsamy a dit:


> Bosser, baiser, boire
> 
> c'est quoi votre bière préférée?



Pas loin, le premier B est à revoir :love:

La Coreff http://91.121.31.27/coreff/


Comment publier un lien correctement dans les forums MacG ?


----------



## naturalbornsamy (27 Juillet 2009)

comme tu l' a fait ou en "hypeylinkant" un mot grace au petit symbole de la terre avec un lien

Vous bosser dans quoi?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Juillet 2009)

Coreff

Dans l'informatique 

C'est quoi un malaise vagal ?


----------



## doudou83 (27 Juillet 2009)

demande à Sarko ! 

tu aimes les tomates ?


----------



## 217ae1 (27 Juillet 2009)

oui.

tu écoutes la musique fort ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Juillet 2009)

Oui 

Tu connais la différence entre un boucher et un marin ?


----------



## 217ae1 (27 Juillet 2009)

non. :rateau: 

quelle est la différance ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2009)

Le marin voit les côtes avant le port.Le boucher voit le porc avant les côtes.

Tu fais du jogging ?


----------



## 217ae1 (27 Juillet 2009)

oui.

et toi ?


----------



## naturalbornsamy (27 Juillet 2009)

oui

vous préférer l'huile d'olive ou de tournesol?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2009)

L'huile d'olive

Jusqu'où les chauves se lavent-ils le visage ?


----------



## naturalbornsamy (27 Juillet 2009)

demandons a vleroy 

vous écoutez quelles radios?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Juillet 2009)

FIP, FI, Le Mouv, Ouï, Rire et Chansons, RTL2...

En ce moment, j'écoutes FIP au boulot, et toi ?


----------



## naturalbornsamy (27 Juillet 2009)

TSF en général.

tu manges à la cantine du boulot, au resto ou à la "gamelle"?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Juillet 2009)

A la maison ce midi, l'avantage de la province 

Tu vois quoi de ta fenêtre maintenant ?


----------



## naturalbornsamy (27 Juillet 2009)

j'ai pas de fenêtre en salle de montage...

et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2009)

Un champ de maïs

Quel rire as-tu ?


----------



## naturalbornsamy (27 Juillet 2009)

hihihihahaiahiahiahiahia, un truc comme ça à peu pret

vous faites quoi ce soir?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Juillet 2009)

je dors dans un lit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! après une semaine en festival ça fait du bien...



un festival cet été?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Juillet 2009)

Le FIL à Lorient et en septembre celui de Saint Nolff près de Vannes.

Tu aimes le poisson ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2009)

Non

Y a des arrêtes dans le bifteck ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Juillet 2009)

NON, y'a pas d'arête dans mon beefteck :rateau:

C'est l'heure de la pause ?


----------



## teo (28 Juillet 2009)

Ouais, j'en fait une, je vais virer de devant cet ordi (15 jours sans, on est vite en manque) et je file sous la douche.

Ta peau au soleil, c'est vite rouge ou caramel ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Juillet 2009)

caramel.



tu aimes prendre des bains de soleil?


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Juillet 2009)

non.

et des bains de boue ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2009)

Je suis une sacrée cochonne donc oui

Es-tu nymphomane ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Juillet 2009)

OUI :love:

L'abstinence est-elle un plaisir ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2009)

Oui surtout au moment où tu décharges 

Possèdes-tu un fusil ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Juillet 2009)

Oui, dans la cuisine.

Pratiques tu le jeûne ?


----------



## aCLR (28 Juillet 2009)

S'il a plus de 18 ans, oui.


As-tu une solution pour contrecarrer la position dominante d'un mode de pensée globalisante ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Juillet 2009)

Ne pas penser ?

Où que nous mène la dualité de la situation qui nous occupe, est-il intéressant d'avoir à l'esprit l'ensemble des alternatives de bon sens ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2009)

:rateau:, oui et non. Mouais 

Pourquoi dit-on "la ferme" quand on veut que quelqun se taise ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Juillet 2009)

C'est "Fermes la" en verlan :love:

Quoi ma gueule ?


----------



## doudou83 (28 Juillet 2009)

qu'est ce qu'elle a ma gueule ?

pourquoi les martiens ne portent pas de lunettes de soleil ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2009)

Parce qu'ils n'existent pas 

Une belle chanson à me proposer ?


----------



## naturalbornsamy (28 Juillet 2009)

ah la salope! elle a pas de culotte... salope! (avec un petit rythme entrainant)

plutôt blondes ou brunes?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Juillet 2009)

plutôt blonde foncée! :love:


tu manges souvent au mc do?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Juillet 2009)

Non, je préfères le Quick.

Tu connais le journalisme _Gonzo_ ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Juillet 2009)

oui.


Tu lis la presse quotidienne?


----------



## naturalbornsamy (28 Juillet 2009)

ça dépend des semaines 

Vous aimez bien Johnny Depp?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Juillet 2009)

Dans le rôle d'un journaliste Gonzo, il était pas mal oui 

Tu aimes le jazz manouche : Thomas Dutronc, Yvan Le Bolloch ?


----------



## teo (28 Juillet 2009)

J'ai rien contre, mais j'évite, ça me donne autant de plaisir que des ongles sur du polystyrène&#8230;



Tu aimes la tarte au concombre ?


----------



## DeepDark (29 Juillet 2009)

C'est pas bon, la tarte, au concombre...






Ton pseudo, il vient d'où?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Juillet 2009)

mon prenom.



Ce serai pas mal d'ouvrir un fil sur l'origine des pseudo non?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2009)

Je t'en prie 

Tu sais siffler ?


----------



## banafouf (29 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je t'en prie
> 
> Tu sais siffler ?


 

ouais 

qui de la poule ou de l'oeuf fut le 1er ? :mouais:


----------



## juju1403 (29 Juillet 2009)

le poulet de loué !!!

pourquoi est-ce que j'ai chopé une gastro alors qu'en hiver j'y échappe toujours ?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Juillet 2009)

Tu cours plus vite en hiver.

Tu aimes te cacher ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2009)

Non je suis exhibitionniste 

As-tu peur de mourir ?


----------



## pickwick (29 Juillet 2009)

Non, j'ai peur de souffrir
Tu pratiques le naturisme ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2009)

Non je suis trop pudique

Que t'inspires Marilyn Monroe ?


----------



## pickwick (29 Juillet 2009)

Du désir et de la compassion.
Que penses tu des libertins ?


----------



## NED (29 Juillet 2009)

Bha j'aime pas Milène Farmer alors...
Savais-tu que Harthur H c'est pas le fils d' Higelin?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Juillet 2009)

Non, c'est Arthur H 

Sais tu de qui Izia est la fille ?


----------



## pickwick (29 Juillet 2009)

De J.Higelin.
Et qui a inventé la théorie de la gravitation ?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Juillet 2009)

Newton.

Tu connais les Rubriques à brac ?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Juillet 2009)

non


c'est quoi?


----------



## teo (30 Juillet 2009)

rhoooooooooooooooo&#8230;
Ca fait partie des indispensables&#8230;


Tu te couches vers quelle heure _en général_ ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juillet 2009)

Entre 22h22 et 02h02

Tu te lèves vers quelle heure ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (30 Juillet 2009)

6h - 6h30 en général.

Un groupe de Rock à découvrir?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juillet 2009)

Les Ramoneurs de Menhirs

Un groupe de rock à oublier ?


----------



## estcethomas (30 Juillet 2009)

euh la comme ça non car ceux qui sont à oublier je les ai oublié...


tu les as déjà vue en concert les ramoneurs? (moi oui dans un squat parisien: la miroiterie c'etait trop bien!)


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juillet 2009)

Oui, je les ai vu à la dernière fête de la musique et ils passent demain soir à la soirée rock d'ouverture du Festival Interceltique 2009

Le menhir a une ou deux bosses ?


----------



## naturalbornsamy (30 Juillet 2009)

Ca depend, male ou femelle?

Vous avez mangé quoi ce midi?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juillet 2009)

Brochettes de poulet, face à la mer.

Tu aimes ton travail ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2009)

Je ne travaille pas et j'adoooore ça 

Ton passe temps favori ? (à part être sur les forums).


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juillet 2009)

Musique.

Une réplique culte de _La cité de la peur_ ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (30 Juillet 2009)

attention chérie, ça va trancher...

amateur de cinéma??


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2009)

Oui mais du bon ...

Si Superman est tellement malin, pourquoi est-ce qu'il met son slip par-dessus son pantalon ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juillet 2009)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> attention chérie, ça va trancher...
> 
> amateur de cinéma??



de musique, de cinéma... entre autres

> Si Superman est tellement malin, pourquoi est-ce qu'il met son slip par-dessus son pantalon ?

c'est vrai ça ! Quel con ce super-héros :love:

tu connais un super-anti-héros ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (30 Juillet 2009)

homer!!!

un autre?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juillet 2009)

M. Bean

Un autre ?


----------



## pickwick (30 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac !

et qui est la wonderwoman de macgé ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2009)

Mado

La femme sur laquelle tu fantasmes le plus ?


----------



## pickwick (30 Juillet 2009)

MAM  ;-)

quel est l'homme que tu voudrais être ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2009)

Moi en mieux 

Pourquoi "Abréviation" est-il un mot si long ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juillet 2009)

Abréger "abréviation", ça doit être trop récursif... 

Pourquoi les roses ne sont pas toujours roses ?


----------



## estcethomas (30 Juillet 2009)

pour que le fait d'offrir une rose ait différent sens!



tu as déjà été en Suisse?


----------



## sandnicolas (30 Juillet 2009)

oui j'y ai meme bosse

pour koi je suis rentrée dans ce jeu?


----------



## estcethomas (30 Juillet 2009)

absolument aucune idée!


tu connais les jeux "cachés" du terminal?


----------



## aCLR (31 Juillet 2009)

Non&#8230; Je connais juste la psychologue a qui j'expose parfois mes problèmes&#8230;

par contre je veux bien les connaître


Te questionnes-tu ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Juillet 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> (...)  Te questionnes-tu ?


Ça m'arrive mais j'ai souvent du mal à me donner des réponses. 

Pourquoi est-ce si difficile de trouver du taf ? :hein:


----------



## rabisse (31 Juillet 2009)

Constamment...
 Ce qui m'étonne le plus c'est que je me dis "tu" quand je me questionnes ("Tu devrais faire plutôt ceci ou cela")
Donc qui es ce "tu" qui me questionne?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Juillet 2009)

rabisse a dit:


> Constamment...
> Ce qui m'étonne le plus c'est que je me dis "tu" quand je me questionnes ("Tu devrais faire plutôt ceci ou cela")
> Donc qui es ce "tu" qui me questionne?


Euh... j'ai répondu au-dessus.


----------



## aCLR (31 Juillet 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Pourquoi est-ce si difficile de trouver du taf ? :hein:



Le taux de reproduction est bien trop élevé



rabisse a dit:


> Donc qui es ce "tu" qui me questionne?



C'est _lui_


Voudrais-tu voir au travers des murs ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Juillet 2009)

Non.

Et voir au travers des vêtements ? :love:


----------



## estcethomas (31 Juillet 2009)

Parfois oui love, parfois non affraid!


Tu vois ce que je veux dire?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Juillet 2009)

Jéhovah pas l'rapport 

Vendredi, c'est le jour du .......... ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2009)

Troll

As-tu déjà goûté cette bière ?


----------



## estcethomas (31 Juillet 2009)

oui, j'ai même gardé un verre dans ma chambre!


c'est quoi ta bière préféré?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2009)

La Leffe

Les Américains lancent du riz lors des mariages. Est-ce que les Chinois lancent des hamburgers ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Juillet 2009)

Sans doute.

Avec une frite et un *coco*,  non un coca ? :love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2009)

Un lait de coco

Ton style de musique préféré ?


----------



## 217ae1 (1 Août 2009)

le pop et le rock.

le marque de tes haut-parleurs ?


----------



## itako (1 Août 2009)

euu JVC mais à l'occasion un petit prodipe...

la marque de ton pantalon ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2009)

Mustang

Quel est le synonyme de synonyme ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Août 2009)

synonyme.


tu as quel age?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Août 2009)

*666 ans*

Hope you guess my name ?


----------



## aCLR (1 Août 2009)

Ouais, ouais&#8230;


_Are you alive ?_


----------



## thunderheart (1 Août 2009)

From time to time...

Y'a t il une porte ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2009)

Juste devant moi oui 

Quelle est ta matière préférée ?


----------



## naturalbornsamy (2 Août 2009)

ça dépend pour quoi... chaussures- blouson, gant: cuir le reste coton et soie:love:

Ton champagne préféré?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Août 2009)

le mumm ou encore plus la veuve clicquot rosé! :love::love::love:


Ton alcool préféré en générale?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2009)

Le vin rouge

Tu es frileux ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Août 2009)

non loin de là!


Tu aimes les casses tête?


----------



## jacquemoud_b (2 Août 2009)

oui, d'ailleurs le fait de chercher une prochaine question est un casse-tête


Quelle question embarrassante ne voudrais-tu pas qu'on te pose?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Août 2009)

j'en vois aucune...


Tu as des choses à cacher?:rateau:


----------



## thunderheart (2 Août 2009)

Des milliers.

Tu as des choses à dévoiler devant tout le monde ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Août 2009)

Parfois quand je suis bouré debout sur le zinc! (petit clin d'oeil à ce superbe groupe!)


Tu connais les debout sur le zinc?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Août 2009)

Non.

Le lundi au soleil ?


----------



## naturalbornsamy (3 Août 2009)

.... donc un dimanche sous la flotte... (VCP rosé très bon choix: à gouter => VCP millésime 1999)

plutôt ciné ou TV?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2009)

TV

La plus belle chose que tu as chez toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Août 2009)

Moi 

Comment sont les voisins(nes) ?


----------



## naturalbornsamy (3 Août 2009)

Cons!

vous partez où en vacances?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2009)

Nul part malheureusement

Un endroit que tu aimerais visiter ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Août 2009)

La lune.

Hem, ça va être un peu off-topic, mais pas tant que ça, car je ne sais pas sur quel forum poster, ni comment contacter les admins, et comme ici on pose des questions. 

J'ai envoyé 3 cdb (je sais c'est peu), le premier est bien en vert et les 2 derniers en gris, ce qui signifie qu'il faut avoir posté plus de 50 messages pour que mes appréciations soient prises en compte ; or, j'ai déjà posté plus de 50 messages !

Question groupée, quelqu'un peut-il éclairer ma lanterne, ou m'orienter vers le bon forum, ou attirer le regard d'un admin vers ma question ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2009)

Benjamin est ton homme 

Est-ce que les employés de chez Lipton prennent des pauses-café ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Benjamin est ton homme



Thanks, @ envoyé

Oui parce que le thé Lipton :love:

Tu as gouté le café Blue Mountain ?


----------



## DeepDark (3 Août 2009)

Non 


Le beurre de cacahuète, t'aimes ça?


-------------------------------------------------



> Question groupée, quelqu'un peut-il éclairer ma lanterne, ou m'orienter vers le bon forum, ou attirer le regard d'un admin vers ma question ?



Au bar*, les CdB sont divisés par deux.
Et étant donné qu'il est impossible de bouler à 0.5, je te laisse conclure 

* Par exemple dans KM...


----------



## estcethomas (3 Août 2009)

c'est pas trop mon truc...


Et le nutella?


----------



## JPTK (3 Août 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> c'est pas trop mon truc...
> 
> 
> Et le nutella?



Bof, un truc de faignants téléphages, et puis y a d'autres pâtes à tartiner bien meilleures.

Est-ce que la Pologne va nous envahir en commençant par la Bourgogne ?


----------



## aCLR (3 Août 2009)

C'est krakra&#8230;
pour revenir à la question de thunderheart, je trouve marrant que ce soit toujours les nioubes qui demande pourquoi qu'ils boulent gris au bar&#8230; quand tu leur dis qu'il faut 2 points de force disco, ou qu'au bar la force disco est divisé par deux, l'histoire des points disco fait son petit bonhomme de chemin dans leur cerveau&#8230; mais comment accumuler les points ? les fortiches en mac iront vers les forums techniques et les autres vers les forums d'expressions voire les deux pour les êtres hors du commun&#8230; mais attention parfois on récolte des rouges au bar (heureusement eux aussi divisé par deux)  


[edit]



> Est-ce que la Pologne va nous envahir en commençant par la Bourgogne ?



avec du polonium&#8230; :rateau:

[/edit]​
Qu'est-ce qui rend unique la confiture à l'abricot de ta maman ?


----------



## Macadamia (4 Août 2009)

sa promotion chez auchan !! 

qui a trouver le dernier film d Harry Potter décevant?


----------



## aCLR (4 Août 2009)

une partie de ceux qui l'ont vu&#8230;

Est-ce que la fenêtre de téléchargement reste ouverte et continue de télécharger quand je quitte Safari ?

(question de la plus haute importance juste avant d'aller me coucher)


----------



## itako (4 Août 2009)

Dans ce cas la je te déconseille de quitter safari, le fenêtre de téléchargement en étant complètement dépendante...!
Bien que je ne vois pas trop l'inconvénient à laisser safari ouvert ... :mouais:

Et sinon en parlant de téléchargement, c'est quoi le dernier bidule que tu as dll ? (tout supports et type de dll compris)


----------



## estcethomas (4 Août 2009)

Harry potter VI


Tu utilises quel tracker?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Août 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> ...
> mais attention parfois on récolte des rouges au bar (heureusement eux aussi divisé par deux)



t'inquiète, en Bretagne on est souvent au bar, on connait la problème 

Aucun, c'est pas bien 

Tu aimes les salles noires avec des fauteuils rouges ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2009)

Oui surtout quand il y a une jolie fille avec toi, toujours.

Plutôt grands ou petits cinémas ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Août 2009)

Petits.

Un de tes films coup de coeur ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2009)

Le Parrain :love:

De quelle couleur est un caméléon quand il se regarde dans la glace ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Août 2009)

Il se trouve un bon tain :love:

2 feuilles ou 3 feuilles ?


----------



## naturalbornsamy (4 Août 2009)

ça dépend de ce que j'ai mangé...

plutôt pipi ou caca? (JPTK interdit de répondre!)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2009)

J'adore pisser 

Combien de fois par jour te brosses-tu les dents ?


----------



## itako (4 Août 2009)

Entre 1 et 2, parfois 6, ça dépends surtout de la météo.

Des podcasts favoris ?


----------



## DeepDark (4 Août 2009)

Certains de Couleur 3 (dont l'exellentissime Planète Bleue), 2000 ans d'histoire, Rendez-vous avec X...




Et les mains, tu te les lave combien de fois par jour?


----------



## naturalbornsamy (4 Août 2009)

beaucoup 

Ton Tarantino préféré?


----------



## DeepDark (4 Août 2009)

Un seul?
Choix difficile...
Va pour Reservoirs Dogs 


Ton Scorsese préféré?


----------



## naturalbornsamy (4 Août 2009)

Taxi driver (mais je n'ai pas tout vu, c'est plus imple chez tarantino)

Ton Fincher préféré?


----------



## DeepDark (4 Août 2009)

Se7en :style:


Le film primé à Cannes que tu as préféré?
(Taxi Driver exclu  )


----------



## naturalbornsamy (4 Août 2009)

PULP FICTION!!!!!!!

Tu va au festival de Cannes?


----------



## aCLR (4 Août 2009)

Death Proof

je suis pas sûr qu'il est reçu une palme, mais à coup sûr le meilleur Tarantino&#8230;


[edit]


> Tu va au festival de Cannes?



pour quoi faire !?
[/edit]



Utilises-tu la fonction recherche du forum ?


----------



## DeepDark (4 Août 2009)

Non* et à vrai dire, je crois que je ne le supporterais pas... 

Oui, c'est d'ailleurs pour cela que j'ouvre peu de fils 
(et pour deux d'entre eux, erreur de jeunesse...)
​


J'entend de la musique depuis chez moi, Grecque apparemment...
Ton prochain concert / festival?




* Mais toi oui apparemment


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2009)

Je n'ai rien de programmer.

Ta peinture favorite ?


----------



## naturalbornsamy (4 Août 2009)

La Pie. (C. Monet)

Tu joues d'un instrument?


----------



## aCLR (4 Août 2009)

Je siffle&#8230;


Je suis à Mons en Belgique demain, un petit snack sympa à me conseiller ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2009)

Chez moi ? 

Ta sauce préférée ?


----------



## EtVlan (5 Août 2009)

Sauce à Spaghetti (recette de maman)

Le métier que tu voulais faire quand tu étais ti-cul?


----------



## naturalbornsamy (5 Août 2009)

grand cul!

le métier que tu voudrais faire maintenant?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2009)

Gourou

Tu crois aux fantômes ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Août 2009)

Oui

tu crois aux coincidences ?


----------



## havez (5 Août 2009)

Non 

Des événements liés, alors que c'est impossible, c'est possible? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2009)

Tout est possible

Quel est ton souhait pour ce soir ?


----------



## naturalbornsamy (6 Août 2009)

qu'il arrive vite, ça vouydra dire que je suis en vaxcances 

vous espérer manger quoi ce midi?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2009)

De la rosette de Lyon mais c'est déjà fait 

Ton plat exotique préféré ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Août 2009)

Poisson cru à la Tahitienne.

Que refuses tu de manger ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2009)

Du poisson beurk (sauf du saumon)

Si les bébés d'ici mangent avec des petites cuillères, est-ce que les bébés Chinois mangent avec des cure-dents ?


----------



## claud (7 Août 2009)

les bébés sont tous au sein ou au biberon

c'est quoi ça ? 
dès Noël où un zéphyr haï me vêt de glaçons würmiens, je dîne d'exquis rôtis de buf au kir à l'aÿ d'âge mûr et cætera


----------



## estcethomas (7 Août 2009)

tu fais souvent la fête?


----------



## naturalbornsamy (7 Août 2009)

claud a dit:


> c'est quoi ça ?
> dès Noël où un zéphyr haï me vêt de glaçons würmiens, je dîne d'exquis rôtis de b&#339;uf au kir à l'aÿ d'âge mûr et cætera


un pangramme

Dès que je peux!

Votre destination favorite?


Et je vous laisse sur ça, je part en vacance! :love:


----------



## estcethomas (7 Août 2009)

L'Italie: la Sicile 



Tu connais?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Août 2009)

Oui, j'ai quelques gênes de là-bas 

Tu aimes manger de la soupe le midi en été ?


----------



## Tekta (7 Août 2009)

Absolument pas! Une glace c'est bien mieux 

Mais tu veux pas aller faire un tour au pôle nord?

(Bonjour à tous ceux qui se rappellent de moi, ça faisait un bon moment que je n'étais pas passé sur le forum!)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2009)

Hier j'aurai dit oui avec plaisir à cause de la chaleur mais aujourd'hui non ...

Ton écrivain favori ?


----------



## claud (7 Août 2009)

Victor Hugo.

Et le tien ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2009)

Albert Camus

Qu'est ce qu'une vie reussie ?


----------



## banafouf (7 Août 2009)

une vie réussie c'est avoir plein de pognon avec une belle piscine et des bonnasses tout autour avec des grosses voitures dans le garage 

ça veut dire quoi "plicite" ?


----------



## claud (7 Août 2009)

ça veut dire qu'on traite les femmes de bonnasses...
(pardon ami)

sais-tu écrire 
dès Noël où un zéphyr haï me vêt de glaçons würmiens, je dîne d'exquis rôtis de b&#339;uf au kir à l'aÿ d'âge mûr et cætera 
en capitale ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Août 2009)

claud a dit:


> sais-tu écrire
> dès Noël où un zéphyr haï me vêt de glaçons würmiens, je dîne d'exquis rôtis de buf au kir à l'aÿ d'âge mûr et cætera
> en capitale ?



en une seule capitale NON 

Que t'inspire la phrase "Esope reste élu par cette crapule et se repose." ?


----------



## banafouf (7 Août 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> en une seule capitale NON
> 
> Que t'inspire la phrase "Esope reste élu par cette crapule et se repose." ?


 
In girum imus nocte et consumimur igni


pourquoi les médias terriens traduisent ils toujours "_this shit_" par "_cette merde_" alors que ça veut dire "_ce truc_" ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2009)

Bullshit 

Pourquoi n'y a-t-il pas de nourriture pour chat avec goût de souris ?


----------



## claud (8 Août 2009)

parce qu'un chat c'est un salaud, ce qui lui plaît c'est de tuer une souris pas de la manger

qui est Walter Chalmers ?

Edit : 1968


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2009)

Un poète non ?

Quel était le tub de l'année de ta naissance ?


----------



## claud (8 Août 2009)

La 9° symphonie de Beethoven...

Walter Chalmers était le politicien cynique , adversaire de Steve McQueen dans le film Bullit (thriller remarquable de Peter Yates, sorti en 1968 ).

Au début des Misérables de Victor Hugo, Jean Valjean vole un prêtre (Mgr Bienvenu, évêque de Digne)  : que lui dérobe-t-il ?


----------



## doudou83 (8 Août 2009)

je donne ma langue au chat ! 

es tu parti en wouaaacances ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2009)

Non malheureusement.

Crois-tu en la psychothérapie ?


----------



## claud (9 Août 2009)

non comme science ou technique
oui comme artisanat ou art

que se passa-t-il le 18 juin 1815 ?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Août 2009)

Waterloo


Et le 5 novembre 1605?


----------



## claud (9 Août 2009)

Le 5 novembre 1605 est découverte à Londres la _«Conspiration des Poudres».

L'année de la publication des Misérables de Victor Hugo ?
_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2009)

1862

Ton chiffre préféré ?


----------



## havez (9 Août 2009)

13 

Bonheur ou malheur?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Août 2009)

le malheur c'est pas trop mon truc!


tu as déjà été trompé?


----------



## claud (10 Août 2009)

hum...
un ange passe...
un silence pesant s'est installé...
tu ne pourrais pas être plus drôle ?

quelle est l'oeuvre la plus connue de saint Augustin ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Août 2009)

Connais pô...:rose:



Debout sur le zinc, tu connais?


----------



## Bladrak (10 Août 2009)

C'est pas un collectif de chanson française par hasard ?

Que penses-tu de Liquid Tension Experiment ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Août 2009)

j'en pense que c'est pas mon truc....


Musique engagée ou musique de blabla?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2009)

Un peu des deux.

Tu crois en D(d)ieu ?


----------



## claud (10 Août 2009)

Je vais être très franc : je ne comprends même pas comment on peut ne pas croire en Dieu !

Quelle est la première course-poursuite en voiture digne de ce nom de l'histoire du cinéma ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2009)

Le Mécano de la « General »

Comment s'occuper pendant de longs trajets ?


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2009)

En regardant le paysage&#8230;


Est-ce que compter les moutons aide vraiment à s'endormir ?


----------



## havez (10 Août 2009)

Jusqu'à maintenant, j'ai beau compter, j'arrive toujours à poster de temps en temps sur le topic
"Avis au MacUsers de la nuit" vers 3h du matin  

Donc je dirais non 



Que regardes-tu dans le ciel, la nuit?


----------



## DeepDark (10 Août 2009)

A part les étoiles *, la lune ou le néant, je vois pas ce qu'on peut y regarder.
Donc le tout 


* Filantes y compris.



Tu y croit toi, à une vie extraterrestre?


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2009)

Bah y'a les types qui sont dans l'espace et ceux qu'ont posé le pied sur la lune déjà&#8230;


:hein:
:rateau:




Et la vie intraterrestre, est-ce possible ?


----------



## havez (10 Août 2009)

Bah oui, les fourmis c'est quoi? 


L'homme est-il le plus intelligent?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Août 2009)

les étoiles quand il n'y a pas de nuage!


Un pétard ou un ricard?


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2009)

Je vois que certains doivent abuser du ricard pétant & du pétard ricanant&#8230;



Ferais-tu n'importe quoi pour épater la galerie ?


----------



## claud (11 Août 2009)

Mais non
d'ailleurs c'est la galerie qui m'épate
je suis sidéré en regardant toutes les galeries autour de moi
et trop ahuri pour réagir

Le vide entre les astres c'est quoi ? Quelle est cette substance ? Ne répnds pas que c'est rien ? Ou alors c'est quoi ce rien ?


----------



## elKBron (11 Août 2009)

le titre du topic est "pose *UNE* question..." pas quatre...

Alors ?


----------



## claud (11 Août 2009)

Ta philosophie semble se résumer à faire un minimum d'effort ?
vrai ou faux ?

Le vide entre les astres c'est quoi ?


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2009)

claud a dit:


> Ta philosophie semble se résumer à faire un minimum d'effort ?(&#8230



Ouais&#8230; d'ailleurs si tu pouvais répondre toi-même à tes deux autres questions, ça m'arrange&#8230;
Parce que là&#8230; :sleep:



Entre chercher une question et aller piocher dans les pages précédentes, que choisis-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2009)

J'essaie de toujours chercher une nouvelle question ...

La pire question qu'on t'ai posée ?


----------



## claud (11 Août 2009)

tu as déjà été trompé?

(@ aCLR : c'était une seule et même question maladroitement posée et qui m'obsède ; mais voici un début de réponse : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Éther_(physique))

La date de ton prochain anniversaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2009)

Le 28 juin

Y a-t-il des Saints en Suisse ?


----------



## Bladrak (11 Août 2009)

Des saints je sais pas, mais des seins j'espère !

Quelle est ton odeur préférée ?


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2009)

j'ai le nez bouché 99 % du temps&#8230;


Quelqu'un voudrait-il venir faire du rangement chez moi ?


----------



## claud (11 Août 2009)

Finder/Vider la corbeille
et confirmer en cliquant sur OK

Je vous passe la casse, passez-moi le...

Quel est le mot qui manque ?

Edit : concessions réciproques ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2009)

Le cash ?

Quel sens peut avoir la vie dune personne handicapée ?


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2009)

Je ne comprends pas bien le sens de cette question&#8230;


Je te tiens, tu me tiens par la barbichette.
Qui de nous deux rira le premier ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2009)

Moi je rigole toujours (surtout avec toi )

Ton jeu préféré ?


----------



## melhao (13 Août 2009)

Mario sur la première nitendo (moment de nostalgie pure )

Héros de BD préféré ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2009)

Tintin

Quelle est la température normale d'une chatte ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2009)

cela dépend de son taux d'humidité&#8230; :rose: 


Que fais-tu ce soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2009)

Rien !

Tu as une arme chez toi ?


----------



## elKBron (13 Août 2009)

toute une batterie de couteaux dans ma cuisine... Notons qu'une petite cuilllère au premier regard inoffensive, peut s'avérer être mortelle, pour qui se trouve sur son chemin, un jour de déprime.

Curieuse question d'ailleurs... As tu des envies de meurtres ?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Août 2009)

oui!



tu t'es deja servis d'une arme?


----------



## melhao (13 Août 2009)

euh un couteau de cuisine contre des carottes "inoffensives" :love:

vas-tu te précipiter dans les salles pour voir le dernier Tarantino ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2009)

Non loin de là 

Tu ne fais souvent rien (quand je dis rien c'est rien) ?


----------



## elKBron (14 Août 2009)

le simple fait de penser ou de rêver, fait que cela ne m'arrive jamais.

Errare humanum est, perseverare diabolicum est. Tu connais d'autres phrases en latin ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2009)

O FORTUNATOS NIMIUM, SUA SI BONA NORINT !

La chose principale qui te donne envie de vivre ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Août 2009)

"La vie ne vaut rien, mais rien ne vaut une vie"

T'as aimé Scrat dans le numéro 3 ?


----------



## claud (15 Août 2009)

Ce charmant écureuil, très connu pour être obsédé par les glands, je l'adore !
(pas vu le dernier cependant)

Qui a écrit :

« La femme ! méfiez-vous-en. Malheur à celui qui se livre au cur changeant de la femme ! La femme est perfide et tortueuse. Elle déteste le serpent par jalousie du métier. Le serpent, c'est la boutique en face. »

(pardon d'avance à celles que je choque mais c'est de l'humour ; d'autant que l'écrivain dont il est question adorait les femmes)


----------



## teo (15 Août 2009)

Aucune idée.


Les champignons, en salade ou au four ?


----------



## claud (15 Août 2009)

Au four

Quel célèbre roman commence ainsi ?

« Le 15 mai 1796, le général Bonaparte fit son entrée dans 
Milan à la tête de cette jeune armée qui venait de passer le pont 
de Lodi, et d&#8217;apprendre au monde qu&#8217;après tant de siècles César 
et Alexandre avaient un successeur. Les miracles de bravoure et 
de génie dont l&#8217;Italie fut témoin en quelques mois réveillèrent un 
peuple endormi ; huit jours encore avant l&#8217;arrivée des Français, 
les Milanais ne voyaient en eux qu&#8217;un ramassis de brigands, 
habitués à fuir toujours devant les troupes de Sa Majesté 
Impériale et Royale : c&#8217;était du moins ce que leur répétait trois 
fois la semaine un petit journal grand comme la main, imprimé 
sur du papier sale.  »


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2009)

La Chartreuse de Parme ?

Tu as des origines exotiques ?


----------



## teo (15 Août 2009)

Ça dépend la définition  
France et Suisse, plus un soupçon inconnu du côté paternel...

Dans l'eau, maillot ou caleçon?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Août 2009)

tout nu voyons!



tu as un disque dur externe?


----------



## claud (16 Août 2009)

2 et bientôt 3

ax² + bx +c = 0
quelle(s) solution(s) ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2009)

J'ai googlisé mais bon un dimanche matin :sleep:

Je suis plutôt un littéraire, qui a dit "Il faut beaucoup de morts pour faire avancer l'homme d'un centimètre." ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Août 2009)

Le même qui a écrit "Une vie ne vaut rien mais rien ne vaut une vie"

Tu as lu les textes de Jim Morrisson ?


----------



## claud (16 Août 2009)

André Malraux

Et qui a dit : Je ne me suis jamais éloigné d'un centimêtre  de moi-même


----------



## teo (16 Août 2009)

Hum&#8230;
Y'a pas déjà un fil sur les citations ? 



Cocktail, avec ou sans alcool ?


----------



## aCLR (16 Août 2009)

avec l'âge je préférerais sans, mais si c'est avec, pourquoi pas&#8230; 


Qu'est-ce qu'ils ont tous à nous balancer leur science ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2009)

Je sais pas, pour nous interdire tout repos un dimanche .

Tu as lu 1984 ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Août 2009)

1984 quoi ? :love::love::love:

Ca fait beaucoup non ?


----------



## DeepDark (16 Août 2009)

Beaucoup de quoi?  



Tiens à ce propos, pourquoi _1984_?


----------



## teo (17 Août 2009)

25 ans ?



Tu as lu _Animal Farm / Les animaux de la ferme_, du même Orwell ?


----------



## DeepDark (17 Août 2009)

Non.
(pas encore *, mais peut être après les 3-4 livres qui patientent sagement sur un coin du bureau)


* Parce qu'il me semble que tu me (nous) le déconseillerait pas  
(j'ai bon?)




Je reformule ma question : pourquoi _1984_, et pas une autre année?


----------



## teo (17 Août 2009)

Date d'écriture du roman: 1948 > 4-8 > 8-4 . 1984 devait sembler lointain&#8230; (Explication plus ou moins officielle, du wiki)


Qui s'est inspiré  en 1983 du roman _1984_ pour la publicité d'un lancement de produit bien connu sous nos tropiques ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Août 2009)

je ne sais pas au pif euh apple! 


c'est pour quand l'USB 3.0?


----------



## imacg5mortel (17 Août 2009)

D'ici un an à peu près.

Crois-tu qu'Apple l'adoptera rapidement?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Août 2009)

je l'espère en tout cas c'est ce que j'attends pour changer mon macbook blanc et passer sur un mbp 13'! Je ne vois pas comment apple pourrai faire pour ne pas l'adopter!



Tu vas faire des festivals avant la fin de l'été?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2009)

Non monsieur

Tu manges le gras du jambon ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Août 2009)

pas tous les jambons.


Tu fais quelque chose ce soir?


----------



## teo (17 Août 2009)

Apéro, grillades, baignades&#8230;
_The Anthinéa Classic_


Tu aimes les tourterelles ?


----------



## maiwen (17 Août 2009)

oui, mais j'aime plus le jus d'airelles quand même :love: 


faut-il d'abord se parler, se connaître ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2009)

Pas spécialement 

Tu cours plus vite que Usain Bolt ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Août 2009)

bien sur! Mais bon vue que c'est on pot et qu'il aime le succès je le laisse en tête!



Tu nages plus vite que Phelps? (te demander si tu nages plus vite que Bernard aurait été une insulte!  )


----------



## DeepDark (18 Août 2009)

Je ne sais pas nager...
Un comble pour quelqu'un qui habite à côté du plus grand lac d'Europe... 




Combien faut-il de pouces pour faire un pied?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2009)

20, je vois les choses en grand

Qu'est-ce que tu ne feras pas ce soir ?


----------



## g.robinson (19 Août 2009)

Ce soir ? Je ne regarderai pas le footeubol !

Est-ce le bon orthographe ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (19 Août 2009)

à ben non, c'est footcheubol...

pis pour répondre à Maiwen dont la question est toujours en attente d'une réponse...


maiwen a dit:


> faut-il d'abord se parler, se connaître ?


d'abord, je dirai, se parler, car c'est le seul moyen pour se connaître 
pis si il fallait d'abord se connaître, on parlerai avec personne.... sauf peut-être avec soi-même, et encore..

est-tu déjà rentré dans une salle de musculation ? 

petit  à 'y-a-t-il un pilote dans l'avion'...


----------



## thunderheart (19 Août 2009)

Oui une fois.

Tu aimes la canicule ?


----------



## maiwen (19 Août 2009)

quand y'a piscine/mer et boisson pour rafraichir ça ne me gêne pas  :love:

et le contraire ? (la froidicule ?)


----------



## estcethomas (19 Août 2009)

oui, j'ai plus de facilité avec le froid qu'avec le chaud...



tu passes combien de temps par jour sur internet?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2009)

Ces temps-ci 45 minutes

Ton record de nuits blanches ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Août 2009)

2

Le contraire de nuit blanche, journée noire ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Août 2009)

non, dodo!



Des envies de meurtre?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2009)

Oui plusieurs 

La pire journée de ta vie ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Août 2009)

euh... je ne sais pas trop...


Et toi tu sais quelle a été la pire journée de ta vie?


----------



## g.robinson (20 Août 2009)

euh... je ne sais pas trop...


Et toi tu sais quelle a été la pire journée de ta vie?


----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2009)

euh... je ne sais pas trop...


Et toi, sais-tu quelle a été la pire journée de ta vie ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Août 2009)

euh... je ne sais pas trop...


Et toi, sais-tu quelle a été la pire journée de ta vie ?


Non je rigole!

on va continuer longtemps comme ça?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Août 2009)

euh... je ne sais pas trop...

Comment s'en sortir ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Août 2009)

il nous faut un homme fort! Je m'en charge!  



Quelle est la prochaine chose pour laquelle nous allons voter nous français?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2009)

Pour le rattachement de la Wallonie et Bruxelles ? 

As-tu des maniaqueries ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Août 2009)

Ouais. Ne pas pouvoir dormir dans une chambre en bordel, par exemple. 

Tu paies l'ISF ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Août 2009)

Non.

GA BU ZO MEU ?


----------



## teo (21 Août 2009)

J'ai perdu mes quelques notions de Shadocks 

Tu aimes les bananes flambées au rhum ?


----------



## maiwen (21 Août 2009)

teo a dit:


> J'ai perdu mes quelques notions de Shadocks
> 
> Tu aimes les bananes flambées au rhum ?



énoooooormément  

orange ou citron ?


----------



## jugnin (21 Août 2009)

Orange dans l'citron.

Que dois-je faire ?


----------



## maiwen (21 Août 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Orange dans l'citron.
> 
> Que dois-je faire ?



tu viens ! t'as 8h avant l'apéro du soir, et demain tu bosses pas 

tu aimes la droge ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (21 Août 2009)

rhooo, ben m**de alors, on a l droit de répondre en toute franchise?? ou pitètr que c'est dangereux... :afraid::afraid:
je dirai que j'aime m'évader, mais pas trop loin quand même... 

tu perds le contrôle des fois?


----------



## aCLR (21 Août 2009)

Ouais&#8230; La fois où j'ai perdu le contrôle du véhicule, mes passagers et moi nous sommes retrouvé la tête à l'envers&#8230;
la voiture sur le toit&#8230;


Et toi, as-tu fais un ou des tonneau(x) ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Août 2009)

oui plusieurs fois mais pas au volant d'une voiture!



Tu connais le deval'kart?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Août 2009)

Non pas vraiment 

Tu mets des chaussettes dans tes baskets ?


----------



## aCLR (21 Août 2009)

Non, parce qu'après je ne peux plus enfiler mes pieds&#8230; 



Vers quelle heure dînes-tu ce soir ?


----------



## maiwen (21 Août 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Non, parce qu'après je ne peux plus enfiler mes pieds
> 
> 
> 
> Vers quelle heure dînes-tu ce soir ?



probablement autour de 22-23h  

courgettes ou aubergines ?


----------



## aCLR (21 Août 2009)

Ça dépend de la viande qui les accompagnent&#8230; Et plus généralement, je privilégie la courgette&#8230;


Dois-je rajouter du rhum dans ma tarte aux poires et amandes ?


----------



## teo (21 Août 2009)

Perso, non si elle est un peu sèche, oui si tu la fais un peu plus humide... histoire de goûts&#8230;



Ton imagination a-t-elle des limites ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Août 2009)

non.



c'est un problème?


----------



## teo (21 Août 2009)

Non, pas vraiment, j'imagine&#8230; 


Tu aimes le magret de canard ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2009)

Non je te préfère toi

Quand tu es saoul, tu te comportes comment ?


----------



## aCLR (21 Août 2009)

Ah bah oui&#8230; Là on peut dire qu'il y a un problème&#8230; Un gros même&#8230; Faudrait voir à réviser les cours de lettres&#8230; 


[edit]
je suis plié en deux&#8230; 
[/edit]


Que penses-tu du doublage (la VF) des films étrangers ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Août 2009)

je pense que c'est une ouverture pour un futur métier! (pas doubleur inge son!)



Tu connais la plus grosse boite française qui s'en occupe?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2009)

En fait non 

Tu pleures souvent ?


----------



## 217ae1 (23 Août 2009)

non, rarement.

as-tu des lunettes ?


EDIT: mon 1500ème message !


----------



## thunderheart (23 Août 2009)

Oui.

Les pandas sont ils gentils ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2009)

Oui ils viennent souvent prendre un verre ou deux chez moi.

Tu parles combien de langues ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (23 Août 2009)

Deux. Allemand et Anglais. Et je baragouine quelques mots d'Anglais. 

Fan des smileys ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Août 2009)

j'aime bien mais dans les limite du raisonnable!



Qui les a inventé?


----------



## teo (23 Août 2009)

Aciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiid 



Pardon. J'ai dérapé...

Gambas et coriandre, un petit rosé, ça le fait pour toi quand il fait chaud ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Août 2009)

teo a dit:


> Gambas et coriandre, un petit rosé, ça le fait pour toi quand il fait chaud ?



Oh oui alors!!!

Et un bolet de cidre bien frais avec une bonne crêpe au caramel et beurre salé au gouter?

:love:

PSierre-auvergne: "Deux. Allemand et Anglais. Et je baragouine quelques mots d'Anglais. " 

Tu le parle l'Anglais ou tu le baragouine??? :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2009)

Je le parle mais pas souvent.

Ta devise ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Août 2009)

L'euro 

Tu aimes cultiver ton jardin (secret ou pas)  ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h50 ----------

<off-topic>



La SAGEsse a dit:


> Et un bolet de cidre bien frais avec une bonne crêpe au caramel et beurre salé au gouter?



J'y rajoute des fines lamelles de poires bien fraîches et un soupçon de chantilly 

Mmmmmmm

</off-topic>


----------



## estcethomas (24 Août 2009)

boarf tu sais moi et la culture...


quel est le dernier film que tu as vue?


----------



## havez (24 Août 2009)

Neuilly sa mère 

Le connais-tu?


----------



## pickwick (24 Août 2009)

oui je l'ai vu et j'ai beaucoup aimé.
Et toi as tu vu les derniers jours du monde ?


----------



## havez (24 Août 2009)

Non 


Qu'attends-tu comme nouveauté à la réouverture du Store?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2009)

Un os baclé .

Tu as vu die hard 4 ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Août 2009)

Non

Tu aimes le sable dans les draps ?


----------



## estcethomas (24 Août 2009)

non!



Tu aimes le curry?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Août 2009)

Yesssssssss

Et les biscottes dans les draps ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (24 Août 2009)

oh oui oh oui, zaime quand ça croustille !!!

mais avec des cracottes c'est pas mieux? 
pour faire crac crac dans les draps !! c'est plus mieux bien!


----------



## thunderheart (24 Août 2009)

Sais pas, va falloir essayer.

Et avec des Krisprolls ?


----------



## estcethomas (24 Août 2009)

j'en trouve même plus dans mon casino....


c'est toi qui fait tes courses?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (24 Août 2009)

ben ça faisai longtemps que j m'étais pas fais grillée sur ce fils...

ben, fé vufte que pour difcuter avec la perfonne de ton fois, en vue de tefter le crac crac dans les drap, avec des krifprolf dans la boufe, fé vraiment moins claff tout de fuite...


vivi c'est moi... (j vois pas qui d'autre )
pour le petit dèj, t'es plutôt café, thé ou chocolat?


----------



## estcethomas (24 Août 2009)

café!


Plutôt du matin ou plutôt du soir?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2009)

Du soir quand je fais quelque chose de mes journées, l'inverse quand ce n'est pas le cas.

Tu connais ton QI ?


----------



## DeepDark (24 Août 2009)

Non.
Même si je connais les items de certains tests.


Aimes-tu jouer avec les possibilités de mise en page proposées par vBull?

(comme je le fais souvent)


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2009)

Non 

Aimes-tu jouer au chat et à la souris avec tes amis ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Août 2009)

Oui, si je suis le chat... 

Bière fraiche ou rosé qui pétille?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (24 Août 2009)

Ni l'un ni l'autre. Mineur oblige.

Fumeur ?


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2009)

Enfumeur



?


----------



## naturalbornsamy (24 Août 2009)

!

bien passées les vacances?


----------



## estcethomas (24 Août 2009)

oui ça se passe bien!

et pour toi?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2009)

Pareil, le repos.

Combien d'heures tu dors par nuit ?


----------



## estcethomas (25 Août 2009)

ça dépend des nuits... ça va de 0 à 30H...


A quelle heure tu te lève en semaine quand tu travailles?


----------



## DeepDark (25 Août 2009)

6:00.



A quelle heure tu te couches en semaine quand tu travailles?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2009)

Ca depend , vers les 22h30 

Il fait beau chez vous ?


----------



## estcethomas (25 Août 2009)

oui!


tu as eu de l'orage hier?


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2009)

Non


Comment te tiens-tu au courant de la météo ?


----------



## estcethomas (25 Août 2009)

le petit widget du dashboard.


tu utilises quoi comme widget dans ton dashboard?


----------



## teo (25 Août 2009)

Les obligatoires:
_BackupStats, Wolfram Alpha, Discogs, Kuler, iStats Pro, TV Forecast_
Les basiques:
_Les quartiers de la lune, la météo, Dictionnaire, Traducteur, Calculette, Cours du Change&#8230;_
J'ai aussi ajouté 1 "clip": la planche quotidienne de ctrl+alt+dlt de Tim Buckley pour le fun de ce geek, même si j'accroche moins ces derniers temps&#8230;



As-tu parfois l'impression d'être un geek quand tu parles avec ton entourage?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2009)

Seulement ma mère 

Tu sais bien siffler ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (25 Août 2009)

Plutôt. Surtout _Best Friends._

T'as des enfants ados ?


----------



## estcethomas (25 Août 2009)

non...

Tu as des enfants tout court?


----------



## Macadamia (25 Août 2009)

non 

tu en veux ?


----------



## estcethomas (25 Août 2009)

je n'en suis pas encore à me poser cette question...


Que dirais tu de la retraite à 67 ans?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Août 2009)

C'est un SKAAAAAANDAL (pas facile d'imiter G. Marchais sur les forums  )

Tu as connu G. Marchais ?


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2009)

Dans le bebette show, oui&#8230; 


Et ces minutes de Mr cyplopède, t'en souviens-tu ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Août 2009)

Oui, le regard et sourire malicieux, l'horloge 

Les courtes sont-elles les meilleures ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Août 2009)

je suis mal placé pour juger! 



Tu fais quoi aujourd'hui?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (26 Août 2009)

j'essaye de boucler mon rapport de stage...:sleep:

t'es toujours étudiant(e) (voire à l'école?)


----------



## teo (26 Août 2009)

Non 


Paname, tu aimes ou tu détestes ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (26 Août 2009)

Je déteste... bouuuu, j veux rentrer chez moi .... ya trop d gens ici :affraid::casse:
j'en ai plus pour long à tirer heureusement...
moi j'aime bien quand c'est un peu plus moins pas calme  ( jma gourré ou bien )

tu aimes la vie en ville?


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2009)

Oui&#8230;


Dans quel endroit du globe te verrais-tu vivre ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Août 2009)

j'aimerai retrouver mon Italie natale! :love:


Tu es né où?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (26 Août 2009)

Vire. En Normandie.

RESF, tu soutiens ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2009)

Euh je ne me suis jamais posé la question ?

Le meilleur joueur de football de tous les temps selon toi ?


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2009)

Maradona
_Non, il a pris option handball&#8230;_
Zidane alors
_Non, il a pris option taekwondo&#8230;_
Alors je vois pas&#8230;


Écoutes-tu de la musique classique ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (26 Août 2009)

Oui.

Et la Bretagne:love:, ça vous gagne?


----------



## DeepDark (26 Août 2009)

Ben la Bretagne, ça me gagnera quand j'y retournera...



Ça s'ra qui, le suivant?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Août 2009)

celui d'après!


qu'est ce que tu vois par la fenêtre?


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2009)

Les lumières de la nuit&#8230; 



Les enfants sont-ils couchés ?


----------



## teo (27 Août 2009)

Non, je les entend par la fenêtre ouverte qui piaillent dans la cour de l'école, juste à côté, de l'autre côté des garages. Sans doute les dernières heures de centre aéré avant les clameurs régulières des récrés&#8230; Ca me fait penser à une chanson de Camille, sur _Le fil_. Elle devait habiter pas loin de chez moi 


_Lost in the city*_, "Perdu dans la ville", ça te fait penser à quoi ? 

*


----------



## estcethomas (27 Août 2009)

ça me fait pensé que j'aurais du prendre un plan! 


Tu as déjà eu un accident de voiture?


----------



## teo (27 Août 2009)

Non. J'ai évité de très très peu un très très gros carton entre Lyon et Grenoble il y a quelques années&#8230; et ça m'a refroidi question vitesse et question voiture, particulièrement la nuit sur l'autoroute. La soudaine sensation du poids de son propre corps à la brusque decélération (160+), le sang qui se vide d'un coup de mes membres, le bruit du métal, la vision des voitures qui se soulèvent dans l'obscurité et la lumière des phares, le slalom à 40 ou 45km/h entre les carcasses et la bande d'arrêt d'urgence, l'impression de ralenti accéléré, le cerveau qui agit par réflexe (en tant que passager, mettre les warning, regarder dans le rétro, donner des indications au conducteur)&#8230; Croisement infini avec la mort.


La mort, c'est la tienne ou celle des autres qui t'inquiète le plus ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)

Celle des autres, la mienne je m'en fous

Inquiétant ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Août 2009)

non...



vivre libre ou mourir?


----------



## teo (28 Août 2009)

En théorie, je préfèrerai mourir plutôt que vivre enchainé.
En pratique, je n'ai aucune idée de comment je réagirais 




Tu connais le _Livre VII_ de *La République* de Platon ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Août 2009)

oui.



tu regardes le rewind?


----------



## EtVlan (28 Août 2009)

Quel Rewind?

Une Budweider Light à saveur de Lime... ça t'intéresse?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Août 2009)

et comment!


tu aimes la cardinal?


----------



## teo (29 Août 2009)

ouais&#8230; ça me rappelle la Cardinal suisse&#8230; l'été, les bords du lac&#8230; *de Genève*  et les grillades du 1er août 

Le TGV, tu pratiques beaucoup ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2009)

Non une fois quand j'avais 6 ans je crois.

Diabolo fraise ou menthe ?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Août 2009)

Menthe, pour la chanson d'Yves Simon.

Tu as des araignées au plafond ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (29 Août 2009)

oui, tout plein...

t'as une cave?


----------



## jugnin (29 Août 2009)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> oui, tout plein...
> 
> t'as une cave?



Ouais, elle s'appelle la Cave. 

t'en as connu, des caves ?


----------



## maiwen (29 Août 2009)

oui, celle avec le Rhinocéros de quand j'étais petite et puis celle de pour mon anniversaire y'a 3 ans ... avec des gens tout en noir dedans :afraid:

à écouter, des morceaux en vrac ou des albums entiers ?


----------



## jugnin (29 Août 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> oui, celle avec le Rhinocéros de quand j'étais petite et puis celle de pour mon anniversaire y'a 3 ans ... avec des gens tout en noir dedans :afraid:
> 
> à écouter, des morceaux en vrac ou des albums entiers ?



Album entiers, là. Du vieux Blockhead.

Tu sors ?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Août 2009)

non pas tout de suite!



tu as deja installé SL?


----------



## DeepDark (29 Août 2009)

Non.
En tout cas pas tout de suite. J'attend...


Pour quelle(s) raison(s) as-tu (ou vas-tu) installer SL?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Août 2009)

ben justement aucune... c'est pour ça que à part si mon père me trouve une licence à son taf je pense qu'il ne se retrouvera jamais sur mon ordi!


quelle est la plus grande avancé dans snow leo?


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2009)

Tu peux surfer sur les pistes avec :style:


Comment servir équitablement à douze convives une assiette de soupe sans ustensiles de service ?


----------



## DeepDark (29 Août 2009)

Chacun une gorgée 
(edit : en y réfléchissant, servir UNE assiette de soupe, même sans services, c'est largement faisable... :love



Ton apéritif favori?


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Chacun une gorgée
> (edit : en y réfléchissant, servir UNE assiette de soupe, même sans services, c'est largement faisable... :love



Je t'accorde que la tournure de ma question est équivoque&#8230; :rose:
Ne trouvant pas la Fiche Bricolage du Professeur Choron expliquant la manipulation, donc je poste une variante&#8230;

[YOUTUBE]KO8WpvHv5yQ[/YOUTUBE]




> Ton apéritif favori?



Un bon single Malt sans glace&#8230; :style:



Si tu devais repeindre ton moyen de locomotion, quelle couleur choisirais-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2009)

En gris métallisé et en noir : sobre et moderne.

Dans quel lieu tu as passé tes meilleures vacances ? .


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2009)

En Bretagne étant gosse

Et tes pires vacances ? (en Bretagne également pour ma part ).


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2009)

En savoie , en colo , c'était l'horreur .

tu as quoi en telephone portable ?


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2009)

Aucun&#8230;
Mais quand je veux ma dose de micro-ondes, je me colle quelques secondes devant mon four&#8230; :style:


Quelle est la contenance de ton four micro-ondes ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2009)

Je n'en ai pas ...

La contenance de ton slip ?


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2009)

Si la contenance peut se calculer comme pour les soutien-gorges, alors je dirai bonnet M&#8230;


Est-ce que tu aimes la musique disco ?


----------



## EtVlan (30 Août 2009)

Ca dépend, j'aime bien les classiques...

Turquoise, c'est bleu ou c'est vert?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2009)

C'est bleu&#8230;

FB 3.0 iPhone fonctionne ou pas chez toi?


----------



## teo (30 Août 2009)

Aucune idée de la version installée*&#8230; mais elle fonctionne. Je comprend juste pas une UI/IU aussi naze&#8230;

Lis-tu la presse magazine "papier" ?









_*Après vérification sur l'appstore, c'est bien la 3 et elle fonctionne_


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2009)

Plus maintenant.

Que lis-tu en ce moment ?


----------



## caroco (30 Août 2009)

Dan Simmons Hypérion. Mon premier livre de SF.

Quel est ton livre préféré ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2009)

L'étranger

Le film que tout le monde aime sauf toi ?


----------



## DeepDark (30 Août 2009)

Que tout le monde aime c'est peu probable...
Mais que la majorité des gens que je connais ont aimé je retiens : la trilogie du _Seigneur des Anneaux_ et celles de _Star Wars_ :style: 



Le film que tu as honte d'aimer?


----------



## estcethomas (30 Août 2009)

un truc sur mon site de water polo.


tu fais du sport?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2009)

Oui, du tennis.

Tu aimes Steve Ballmer?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2009)

Pourquoi devrais-je l'aimer ou pas ?

En fait c'est une question ...


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

Parce que c'est un homme ou que c'est un arrogant fini&#8230;

Apple, le nouveau Microsoft?!
---> http://www.businessinsider.com/henry-blodget-apple-the-new-microsoft-2009-8


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2009)

Et lara croft est la nouvelle eve&#8230;


Combien font 36,45 &#8364; en anciens francs français ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

Je ce compte plus qu'un 
Un nombre plus grand...

À qui le tour?


----------



## g.robinson (1 Septembre 2009)

Chacun mon tour !

Et pour moi ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

Pour toi, tu n'as rien!

Dois je vider ma corbeille?


----------



## g.robinson (1 Septembre 2009)

Oui c'est indispensable !

Ou se trouve la tienne ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

Dans mon dock&#8230; (??).

Pourquoi les utilisateurs ne mettent que très rarement des CdBoule ?!


----------



## pickwick (1 Septembre 2009)

Parce qu'ils ne sont pas reconnaissants.
Tu aimes les fraises ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

J'aime l'odeur et le goût, donc oui&#8230;! 

As-tu déjà spammé?


----------



## kuep (1 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> J'aime l'odeur et le goût, donc oui!
> 
> As-tu déjà spammé?



Oui, ca fait partie de mes hobbies.

Pourquoi l'homme a des tétons ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

Un livre que j'ai récemment commandé! Parce qu'il est au moins égal à la femme la dessus&#8230;! :rateau:

Pourquoi un engouement aussi important pour Twitter?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2009)

Parce que c'est tellement facile d'usage ?

Le film que tu attends le plus ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

Avatar&#8230;

Le film que tu as le plus attendu (déjà sort) ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Septembre 2009)

là comme ça aucun, mais j'ai vue qu'il y avait deux trois films sympa qui allaient pas tarder à sortir!


Tu as déjà planter ton ordi?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

Non, jamais planté&#8230;

Déjà du employer Time Machine suite à un problème?!


----------



## estcethomas (2 Septembre 2009)

non jamais suite à un problème.


tu bois beaucoup de café?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (2 Septembre 2009)

beaucoup trop :rose: mais c'est pas ma faute si c'est si bon et si pas cher là où je bosse..

c'est quoi le compliment que, si on te le dit à toi, ça te fais super plaisir??


----------



## thunderheart (2 Septembre 2009)

T'as d'beaux pieds, tu sais.

Quelle remarque te fâche à coup sûr ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Septembre 2009)

tu vas rater ton permit!


d'ailleurs, tu as ton permit?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

Mon permit? Non&#8230; Mon permis??&#8230;

Une chose qui est 'permit" est elle permite?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Septembre 2009)

Fort possible ouite

Quel est le mâle de la termite ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

Le termite&#8230;

Qu'est ce qui est mal et mâle?!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

Moi

Quelle sensation aimes-tu le plus ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

L'endorphine qui coule dans mes veines&#8230;

Un objet autours de toi en ce moment?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

Mon MacBook Air

Ton insulte préférée ?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (2 Septembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Mon MacBook Air
> 
> Ton insulte préférée ?


*Non d'une pipe en bois!*

Ma question:
Quelle boisson alcoolisée préférée ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Septembre 2009)

la bière!:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


et toi?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

Le Baileys&#8230;

Ta souris, Apple ou non?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Septembre 2009)

non...


tu l'aime bien la mighty mousse?


----------



## pickwick (2 Septembre 2009)

j'adore la mighty mouse, la filaire surtout.

Tu ne trouves pas Mac Gé addictif ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Septembre 2009)

à un moment si! J'ai réussis à lâcher à peu près! Maintenant je suis principalement accoudé au bar!


tu es inscris dans d'autres forum?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

Oui, dans pleins! MacBidouille, Mac4ever, AppleRumors, des sites américains&#8230;

Tu estimes à quand 10.6.1?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Septembre 2009)

pour l'instant 10.6 n'est pas bien haut dans mon estime... 


il est installé sur ton ordi?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

Oui, il l'est&#8230; Seuls les ventilateurs me dérangent un peu.

Comptes tu l'installer et/ou le garder?!


----------



## estcethomas (2 Septembre 2009)

si je trouves quelqu'un qui me passe une licence pourquoi pas, mais sinon je n'en ai pas l'intention!


un projet d'achat?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

Oui, mon prochain achat est un nouvel APN! Un Panasonic TZ7&#8230;

Et toi, un projet d'achat?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Septembre 2009)

un nouveau macbook, mais je pense attendre encore un bout de temps, je veux avoir l'usb 3!


tu penses qu'ils seront quand sur mac?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

Quand Intel sera au point avec&#8230;

Le FW800 reste un standard magique, pourquoi ne pas y rester pour le moment?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Septembre 2009)

parce que j'ai un macbook blanc...


depuis combien de temps tu tournes sur mac?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

Un peu plus d'un an&#8230;Et j'en suis ravi.

Pour combien de temps vas-tu rester sur Mac?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Septembre 2009)

je n'en sais rien...


Comment le savoir?


----------



## maiwen (2 Septembre 2009)

promis, demain j'arrête ...

dernier morceau écouté ?

edit : grillée mais bon ...


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

Ignition (Remix) par R.Kelly! Je le conseille! 

Artiste préféré?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Septembre 2009)

the clash.


le dernier album acheté?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

HIStory (Michael Jackson).

L'album que tu achèteras en dernier?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2009)

Ton album 

Ton point faible ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (3 Septembre 2009)

dur à choisir, y en a tellement... 
trop émotive peut-être...

c'est grave?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2009)

Non pour moi c'est même une qualité :rose:

Chaussures ou pantoufles ?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (3 Septembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Non pour moi c'est même une qualité :rose:
> 
> Chaussures ou pantoufles ?


Chaussures..

En parlant de chaussures, ta marque de chaussures préférée ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (3 Septembre 2009)

sans hésitation : doc marten's....:love::love:

tu fais attention aux chaussettes que portent les gens??


----------



## jugnin (3 Septembre 2009)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> sans hésitation : doc marten's....:love::love:
> 
> tu fais attention aux chaussettes que portent les gens??



Qui, moi ? Pas trop, nan. 'Pis on est tous en sandales.

C'est quoi un dégénéré ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2009)

Quelqu'un qui ne génère plus rien&#8230;ou qui n'est plus généré.

Qu'est ce que la philosophie?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (3 Septembre 2009)

de la branlette cérébrale ?
l'étude de trucs que tu te pose la question que si tu réfléchis beaucoup?


tu crois en quelquechose?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2009)

Oui, en moi! 

Tu crois au 12 décembre ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Septembre 2009)

Non, pas spécialement.

Tu aimes le week-end ?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Septembre 2009)

j'adore les week end!


tu joues à la console?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2009)

Es-tu  ?


----------



## Macuserman (4 Septembre 2009)

Je pense donc je suis
Tu aimes ta ville?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2009)

Moui

Ton souhait le plus cher ?


----------



## Macuserman (4 Septembre 2009)

Être heureux dans ma vie&#8230;Et d'autres choses.

Le tien?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Septembre 2009)

arriver à me faire entendre, qu'on comprenne enfin que le racisme et le nationalisme est un fleau pour l'humanité...


c'est cause perdu non?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2009)

Bah, t'as qu'à ranger ta chambre, tu la retrouveras peut-être.

Ne devrais-tu pas dormir à cette heure-ci ?


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2009)

Oh ?! voyons, il n'est pas si tard&#8230;

Attend,
je vais lui en coller une sévère au prochain&#8230; 



Qu'est-ce que tu fais encore devant ton écran à cette heure ?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (5 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Oh ?! voyons, il n'est pas si tard&#8230;
> 
> Attend,
> je vais lui en coller une sévère au prochain&#8230;
> ...


MacG, Facebook, aMSN =)

Tu as Facebook ?


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2009)

C'est quoi ça ?!
Un nouveau gadget à la mode&#8230; 
Une application dans l'air du temps&#8230; 
&#8230;


Que fais-tu encore devant ton écran à cette heure ?


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2009)

J'ai dormi entre temps, quand même&#8230;


Quelle est ton humeur du jour ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2009)

Boaf - c'est la rentrée, j'ai plein de papiers à remplir pour les mômes.

Ça sert à quoi que je renseigne dix fois mon nom ? J'ai le même que l'année dernière et je ne vais pas en changer d'un papier à l'autre...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2009)

À te poser la question et ça marche ! 

Quel est ton pire cauchemar ?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Septembre 2009)

Je ne sais pas....


tu as un objet porte bonheur?


----------



## Macuserman (5 Septembre 2009)

Oui, un élastique à cheveux que m'a offert ma meilleure amie&#8230;<3

Et toi?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Septembre 2009)

Non.

Tu aimes les chat(te)s noir(e)s ?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Septembre 2009)

je n'aimes pas les chats donc pas de chats noir!


tu aimes the clash?


----------



## Macuserman (5 Septembre 2009)

Juste une seule&#8230;

Tu aimes Michael Jackson (sa musique)?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2009)

Non

Tu sais poser une question à la personne suivante ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2009)

Oui, regarde : 



T'es "fan" de quelqu'un ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2009)

De toi et de tes dessins

La plus grande frousse dans ta vie ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Septembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> De toi et de tes dessins
> 
> La plus grande frousse dans ta vie ?




Voir un dessin de Ponkhead. 

Tu cuisines ?


----------



## Macuserman (5 Septembre 2009)

Quand une société travaillant pour eBay m'a poursuivi, à tort, en justice, alors que j'étais mineur&#8230;

Ton plus grand plaisir?

------MERDE-----

Oui, je sais faire la cuisine.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Septembre 2009)

Le Jameson que je bois en ce moment 

Tu connais Kinky Friedman ?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (5 Septembre 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Le Jameson que je bois en ce moment
> 
> Tu connais Kinky Friedman ?


Non

Qui est-ce ?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Septembre 2009)

aucune idée!


tu lis des blogs? Si oui lesquels?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (5 Septembre 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> aucune idée!
> 
> 
> tu lis des blogs? Si oui lesquels?


Non, les blogs c'est pas mon truc.

C'est quoi ta série préférée ?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Septembre 2009)

weeds.


tu connais?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (5 Septembre 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> weeds.
> 
> 
> tu connais?


ça me dit quelque chose..

Tu aimes bien la série Lost ?


----------



## Alex666 (6 Septembre 2009)

je ne l'ai jamais suivi, donc je ne peux en parler

j'ai un temps magnifique ce matin, et toi ?


----------



## 217ae1 (6 Septembre 2009)

moi aussi.

écoutes-tu de la musique quand t'utilise ton mac ?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (6 Septembre 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> moi aussi.
> 
> écoutes-tu de la musique quand t'utilise ton mac ?


Tout le temps..

Tu écoutes quel genre de musique ?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2009)

De la Pop principalement (Michael Jackson).

Tu vas utiliser 7 digitals à la place d'iTunes?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Septembre 2009)

je ne pense pas non...


que penses tu des hackintosh?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2009)

Une honte à mon goût, qqc à éradiquer&#8230;

Et toi?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Septembre 2009)

moi je n'arrive pas à comprendre comment ça se fait que le justice n'ait pas encore condamné psytar, pour ne parler que de lui, car apple créé un produit, mac OS, avec une liscence, il est donc normale que si on veut utiliser ce produit il faille respecter la licence il n'y a pas à aller chercher plus loin! Pour tout ce qui est des mec qui font des hackintosh chez eux je pense qu'ils ne connaissent rien à l'info et qu'il ne se snt jamais penché réellement sur ce que contient leur pc et leur mac...


et que penses tu de windows 7?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2009)

Une honteuse ré-écriture du code de Vista vendue comme un pseudo nouvel OS&#8230;Une merde.

Et toi?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Septembre 2009)

je ne peux pas me pronnoncé puisque je ne l'ai que très peu testé, mais le peu que je l'ai testé je l'ai trouvé vraiment mieux que vista, il n'y avait pas photo. Et je pense que même s seven ne sera pas parfait il sera bien mieux que vista. D'un autre coté microsoft n'a plus trop le choix il faut qu'ils arrêtent de régresser!


Changement radicale de sujet dû à un manque d'inspiration: tu fais des études? Si oui lesquels?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2009)

Pour le moment je suis en Terminale S, mais j'ai une place en Fac de médecine à Strasbourg.

Et toi?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Septembre 2009)

Une école de son.


Pourquoi tu as deux places? Tu l'as eu ton bac ou pas?:mouais:


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2009)

Non, mais j'ai déjà contacté la Fac pour leur dire que je serais là bas l'année prochaine&#8230;! 
Et je n'ai pas encore passé le Bac (sauf de français).

Que veux tu faire plus tard?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Septembre 2009)

inge son.


et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2009)

Infographiste

Ta série culte ?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2009)

Fringe!

La tienne?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (6 Septembre 2009)

Lost, mais j'adore Fringe aussi..

Plus de questions pour moi, manque d'imagination..?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2009)

Manque de volonté! 

Es-tu ADC Member?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Septembre 2009)

Non.

Toi oui?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2009)

Oui! 

Comptes tu devenir un ADC M?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2009)

Non.

Faudrait ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Septembre 2009)

non.


tu as un animal de compagnie?


----------



## DeepDark (6 Septembre 2009)

Une chatte.
(d'ailleurs...  :style: )​

Ton dernier rêve, il était comment?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (6 Septembre 2009)

bizarre, j'étais seule contre tous, comme souvent dans mes rêves...

tu penses quoi de la race humaine?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Septembre 2009)

je conduisais une voiture sans mes parents: j'ai réussis mon permit! ça reste du domaine du rêve, jusqu'à demain peut être...

Tu as le permit moto?

EDIT: Grillé... ce que je pense de la race humaine? wow ça va être long, on va faire cour... Je pense que pour l'instant on va droit dans le mur, mais ça ne veut pas dire pour autant que je suis schopenhaurien! Je crois en l'avenir de l'humain et je pense que même s'il y a une grande majorité de con dans le monde où l'on vit ça va finir par changer et on ouvrira les yeux! (c'est très résumé!)


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (6 Septembre 2009)

non...

je réitère : 

tu penses quoi de la race humaine??


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2009)

Faudrait pas qu'lle déconne! 

Et toi?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Septembre 2009)

je suis plus trop là....


Tu vas faire la fête de l'huma le week end prochain? (pour les parisiens!)


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2009)

Non, Ich wohne im Elsass! 

Et toi?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Septembre 2009)

Bien sur! Voyons quelle question? J'ai 18ans et depuis que j'ai 7ans mon père m'y à emmené et j'y suis retourné tout les ans! (pas avec mon père je vous rassure!)


Tu as déjà vue deep purple?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2009)

Non&#8230;

Toi oui?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Septembre 2009)

non, mais la semaine prochaine oui!


combien de temps passes tu devant l'ordi par jour?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (6 Septembre 2009)

5 à 6h

Et toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Septembre 2009)

ça dépend des semaines, suivant le boulot que j'ai à faire!


tu as un site? Blog?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2009)

Plusieurs heures: 1H par jour durant la semaine, 5H le WE, et ce pendant la période scolaire.
Plus de 10H en vacances.

Pourquoi, c'est mal? 


----EDIT------

Non, je n'ai que Facebook, ça me suffit! 

Je ré-édite:
C'est mal?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Septembre 2009)

tout dépend de ce que tu y fais!


Avec quoi nettoies tu ton ordi?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2009)

Un chiffon à lunette + eau déminéralisée.

Que fais tu sur le net?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2009)

Je te réponds

Vous préféreriez...
mourir à 22 ans rapidement et sans douleur
mourir à 50ans après avoir été plongé millimètre par millimètre dans un bain d'huile bouillante ?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2009)

Mourir à 85 ans d'un infarctus&#8230;

Questions glauques ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Septembre 2009)

Why not, ça met un peu d'ambiance  !

As tu vu "Un prophète" ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Septembre 2009)

non mais ça ne va pas tardé!


il est bien?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2009)

Un vrai Messie! 

Et Avatar? ®


----------



## thunderheart (6 Septembre 2009)

Plus que ça : il est FORT

Tu aimes les pop-corn ?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2009)

Oui, tout à fait!

Tu as Creative Suite?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Septembre 2009)

oui, la 3.


Quelle est le logiciel que tu utilises le plus?


----------



## teo (6 Septembre 2009)

Yaaak. Nope.
Vraiment pas. Le polystyrène associé aux fragrances du beurre rance ou du caramel industriel. Cette merde est à éradiquer de la liste des trucs mangeables. Itou pour celui à la maison.
 _Toasted_

Firefox

Dans le genre spécialité régionales, tu préfères pas la taillaule, par exemple ? J'ai découvert ce matin, c'est terrible avec de la confiture de framboise maison :love:


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2009)

Non&#8230;

Tu aimes te faire grillé?


----------



## teo (6 Septembre 2009)

J'adore.

Et j'édite  (comme pour les fautes d'orthographe, d'ailleurs
grillé _griller_)


Apéro time ?


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Septembre 2009)

Yes. Avec Talchan et Jeff.

Tu penses vraiment que je traine dans ces backroom pleines de poils ?


----------



## teo (7 Septembre 2009)

Non 


Un bar sympa, c'est quoi pour toi ?


----------



## Bladrak (7 Septembre 2009)

Le Lou :love:

Et un bon after, c'est quoi ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Septembre 2009)

Dormir.

C'est quoi une blague récursive ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2009)

- Y a pete et répète qui sont sur un bateau, pete tombe à l'eau, qui reste sur le bateau ?
- répète
- Y a pete et répète qui sont sur un bateau, pete tombe à l'eau, qui reste sur le bateau ?
- répète

Quel est ton jour férié préféré ?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Septembre 2009)

tous les jours fériés!


tu utilises un trackeur? si oui lequel?


----------



## Macuserman (8 Septembre 2009)

Non, juste Frostwire&#8230;

Aimes tu les plats que tu fais ta femme?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Septembre 2009)

je ne suis pas marié!


ai je tort?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2009)

Non, profitons de notre jeunesse !

Es-tu amoureux ?


----------



## pickwick (8 Septembre 2009)

OUI

es tu fidèle ?


----------



## Macuserman (8 Septembre 2009)

Oui, absolument!

Pas toi?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Septembre 2009)

pas toujours...


c'est grave?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (9 Septembre 2009)

Plus ou moins ?

Jusqu'à quelle heure restes-tu éveillé le soir ?


----------



## tatouille (9 Septembre 2009)

ca depend,

combien d'ejac Face?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

Facebook?! 

Starbucks ou pas?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2009)

Ouais.
leur thé earl grey n'est pas dégueu.

Mais c'est cher, non ?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

J'aime, je compte pas, et c'est équitable comme café, donc je m'y plie! 

Pas toi?


----------



## Finouche (9 Septembre 2009)

Non, je préfère le bon vieux bistro. Mais ça devient rare.

Quel était ton ordi ?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

Avant mon MacBook Pro?

Un Dell!Qui m'a tué un HDD de 500Go à 7200tpm par ailleurs.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Septembre 2009)

Question au suivant : pourquoi Macuserman oublie-t-il les règles du sujet dès qu'il parle, je cite d'" _Un Dell!Qui m'a tué un HDD de 500Go à 7200tpm par ailleurs._" ?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

Parce que je fais pas trop attention non plus hein&#8230;

Et est-ce une si grande violation?


----------



## tatouille (9 Septembre 2009)

oui

devons nous le fouetter avec des orties fraîches(tm)?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (9 Septembre 2009)

Je vois que _*Tatouille*_ a toujours de bonnes idées originales


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

Si tu savais ce que tu disais, les orties, ça a toute une signification pour moi, donc oui, je veux bien!

Tu es sado?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (9 Septembre 2009)

Moi non mais _*Tatouille*_ oui à ce que je vois..

Et toi ?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

Euuh pas à ce que je sache, sauf quand je parle des délires avec ma meilleure amie! 

Le 7 décembre 41, tu y étais?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (9 Septembre 2009)

Pearl Harbor.. Je suis né en 1994 :/

Et toi ?


----------



## jugnin (9 Septembre 2009)

MacBookAndiPod a dit:


> Pearl Harbor.. Je suis né en 1994 :/
> 
> Et toi ?



Avant toi, mais je m'en rappelle pas.

Tu le trouves pas un peu pourri ton pseudo ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Avant toi, mais je m'en rappelle pas.
> 
> Tu le trouves pas un peu pourri ton pseudo ?



si mais je me console en me disant que par rapport à un avatar de lapin nain toxico, j'ai de la marge

aujourd'hui peut être ? ou sûrement demain ??


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

Sûrement demain&#8230;

Hier encore ou aujourd'hui seulement?


----------



## itako (9 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Avant toi, mais je m'en rappelle pas.
> 
> Tu le trouves pas un peu pourri ton pseudo ?



Tu la déjà fais changer de signature ! Tu ne vas tout de même pas aller jusqu'au pseudo !
Non d'un club de golf !




Non le vendredi, c'est crack dans la piscine abandonnée de la commune.

Et toi? le crack est toi ça fait 1 ?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

En general c'est 1,5 non? 

Pourquoi cette question? Tu aimes le nouvel iPod Nano c'est ça?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (10 Septembre 2009)

Il est magnifique, je pense le prendre en gris, 16Go 

Et toi ?


----------



## DeepDark (10 Septembre 2009)

Nan, mon iPod marche encore...


Plutôt achat sur un coup de tête ou achat raisonné?


----------



## teo (10 Septembre 2009)

J'aime les coups de tête. Mon dernier en date, la plupart des DVD concerts et films du petit Prince&#8230;


Tu achètes sur internet ailleurs qu'en France ?


----------



## maiwen (10 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> J'aime les coups de tête. Mon dernier en date, la plupart des DVD concerts et films du petit Prince
> 
> 
> Tu achètes sur internet ailleurs qu'en France ?



oui, amazon uk il fut un temps et puis récemment Thomann (allemand).

tu manges quoi le matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2009)

Un petit vert de jus d'orange (en brique).
Une tasse de thé vert sencha
Trois galettes Weetabix arrosées de flocons d'avoine et de miel liquide avec du lait
Quelques pruneaux.





As-tu peur de la grippe ?


----------



## teo (10 Septembre 2009)

J'essaie de ne pas me laisser gagner par la frénésie médiatico-anxyogène
Fruits. Ma préférence va aux nectarines, pommes et bananes, suivant les saisons. Parfois une tartine (avec confiture :love.



Tu aimes le "fromage fort à la lyonnaise*" ?

_* je pense évidemment à la spécialité régionale&#8230;_


----------



## Craquounette (10 Septembre 2009)

Plus c'est fort mieux c'est pour le fromage! :love:

Et la Rosette, c'est pas mal non plus, non ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Septembre 2009)

hum miam miam miam!


tu es acro à quelque chose?


----------



## teo (10 Septembre 2009)

Porn, Internet, Alcool, Sex&#8230;

naan, je rigole.

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2009)

Moi, je ne rigole pas !
Hé hé.



Tu crois à un complot ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu crois à un complot ?



Non mais maintenant que tu en parles ! :mouais: Tu es au courant de quelque chose ? :mouais:


----------



## teo (10 Septembre 2009)

Absolument. Oui, la vérité est ailleurs 



Boycottes-tu certains produits pour x ou y raison ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Septembre 2009)

oui.

Pas toi?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2009)

Si, aussi - pleins.

Penses-tu que cela soit utile ? (au-delà de l'assouvissement d'une vengeance personnelle ou de la bonne conscience à pas cher)


----------



## estcethomas (10 Septembre 2009)

non, je ne pense pas à cause du manque de personne....


Comment vivre sans pub?


----------



## teo (10 Septembre 2009)

Vivre sans pub ? Bah, c'est pas si compliqué: filtres anti-banner pour internet, arrêter d'écouter les grandes radios périphériques, ne pas regarder la télé. Et ne pas aller dans les zones commerciales, pour éviter les 4x3.
Et ça marche. Ca fait même beaucoup de bien au cerveau.



L'écriture, en tout premier lieu, c'est avec une plume, un stylo, un feutre ou un clavier ?


----------



## Arlequin (10 Septembre 2009)

avec son coeur 

et sinon, pas belle la vie ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Septembre 2009)

Non, plus belle la vie :love:

Vous savez quoi ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Septembre 2009)

non


quoi?


----------



## teo (10 Septembre 2009)

_pffff..._



Z'avez pas autre chose à faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2009)

Si.
Mais quoi ?
N'es-tu donc pas multitâche ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (10 Septembre 2009)

ah ben si, heureusement d'ailleurs... sinon, j'aurai jamais pu réussir mon stage (oral hier... ...)avec tout le temps que je passe sur le net...

ton bureau de travail, il est rangé, ou bordélique?


----------



## teo (10 Septembre 2009)

Il est très bordélirangé. Juste comme il faut 


As-tu déjà mis à jour iTunes et tout le bouzin après la kinaute d'hier soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2009)

Non, ça attendra demain.

Et Snow Leopard, tu l'as acheté Snow Léopard ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (10 Septembre 2009)

bah non... pas pressée... et jusqu'ici tout va bien

tu fais quoi dans ton boulot (si t'en as un....) ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Septembre 2009)

je distribue des journaux metro... Et oui c'est encore les vancances 


et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2009)

Pfou ! c'est compliqué, j'ai une fonction, un poste et je fais office de - trois intitulés différents.
Disont que je suis chef de projet SI.



Tu vois en quoi ça consiste ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (10 Septembre 2009)

vaguement... en tous cas, il me semble que c'est quand même un peu la classe ...

je me trompe?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2009)

Hé hé.
Oui et non - c'est un peu un métier de ventilateur (on brasse beaucoup de vent) mais ouais, ça va...


Que voulais-tu faire quand tu étais petit(e) ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (10 Septembre 2009)

ce que je fais aujourd'hui... de la physique :love: (astrophysique... :love::love

tu as déjà réalisé un de tes rêves (si t'en as...)?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hé hé.
> Oui et non - c'est un peu un métier de ventilateur (on brasse beaucoup de vent) mais ouais, ça va...
> 
> 
> Que voulais-tu faire quand tu étais petit(e) ?



Ponkhead mais après quelques années il a fallu que je me décide à faire autre chose. 

Du smiley vert qui rit ou de celui qui tire la langue, lequel aurais-tu aimé être ?


----------



## Arlequin (10 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ponkhead mais après quelques années il a fallu que je me décide à faire autre chose.
> 
> Du smiley vert qui rit ou de celui qui tire la langue, lequel aurais-tu aimé être ?



celui qui tire la langue

pourquoi tant de haine ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Septembre 2009)

Les quantités de matière surement!

Aussitôt l'oscillo?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2009)

Ouais ouais

Es-tu daltonien ?


----------



## Arlequin (10 Septembre 2009)

plutôt luckylukien  

ça va toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Septembre 2009)

tranquille!


bien ou bien?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Septembre 2009)

Bien&#8230;

Avais-je le choix?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (10 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Bien
> 
> Avais-je le choix?


Oui, entre bien et bien..

Quelle est ton activité préférée ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Septembre 2009)

hum pas facile... j'hésite entre dormir, jouer au water polo et me mettre la tête à l'envers....


Et toi?


----------



## pickwick (10 Septembre 2009)

L'amour.

Tu aimes les choux de Bruxelles ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Septembre 2009)

burk :sick:



tu as l'impression qu'on est dans la bonne voie?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2009)

Supposer qu'il y a une Bonne et une (ou plusieurs) Mauvaises voies, c'est ouvrir la porte à la croyance en une finalité de l'Univers et par suite à un embryon de croyance en Dieu.
Je ne crois pas.
Je ne répond pas.



T'as envisagé la possibilité d'être une simulation informatique dans un univers virtuel uniquement créé pour le divertissement d'un seul parmi vous à être réel ? (Moi)


----------



## thunderheart (11 Septembre 2009)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, ça fait peur :mouais:

ça vaut fait pas penser à un film ce truc ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Septembre 2009)

si the truman show!



Tu as vue ce film? Tu l'as aimé?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Septembre 2009)

Ouaip, bien aimé.

Tes 3 films cultes préférés ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Septembre 2009)

-american history X
-V pour vendeta
-les simpson 


tu les connais? Aimes?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Septembre 2009)

Le 1er et le 3ème, je les connais et j'aime bien oui.
Moi, pas facile d'en citer que 3 :
Thunderheart 
Dancer in the Dark
Le poulpe

Et toi ?


----------



## teo (11 Septembre 2009)

Note: _z'êtes gentil, mais les questions sur plusieurs posts, quand on arrive en haut de page, c'est pas ça, le jeu en perd son goût Gardez cela à l'esprit, les multiposteurs 
J'imagine au 2e mot que vous parlez de vos films préférés_

- 2001, A Space Odyssey
- Torch Song Trilogy
- Matrix

 mais ce n'est vraiment que les premiers qui me viennent à l'esprit, il y en a de meilleurs



_Pizza con rucola e mozarella di buffala_ ou une pizza marguerite sans anchoix ?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Septembre 2009)

Marguerite! Miammmmmm&#8230;

Pas toi?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2009)

Si tu veux ...

Es-tu bricoleur ?


----------



## 217ae1 (11 Septembre 2009)

oui. 

tu as combien d'iPod/iPhone ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (11 Septembre 2009)

Un seul, et un autre là où je pense... 

Time Machine? Time Capsule? NAS? ou autre?


----------



## 217ae1 (11 Septembre 2009)

time machine sur un dd usb connecté a mon airport extrême.

airport 802.11b, g ou n ?


----------



## itako (11 Septembre 2009)

Binn, moi, des fois, je vais sur internet et y'a des boutons.

Aluminium ou papier calque ?


----------



## Arlequin (11 Septembre 2009)

itako a dit:


> Binn, moi, des fois, je vais sur internet et y'a des boutons.
> 
> Aluminium ou papier calque ?



:mouais: ça dépend de l'utilisation ! 

figue ou raisin ?


----------



## teo (11 Septembre 2009)

Les deux. Avec du fromage de chèvre ou un gruyère helvète un peu salé  :love:




Un autoportrait, c'est de l'exhibitionnisme ou une façon de se cacher devant l'évidence ?


----------



## rabisse (11 Septembre 2009)

Surtout si on s'appelle Dorian Gray! 
Pour ou contre la taxe carbone?


----------



## maiwen (11 Septembre 2009)

grillée mais bon : un autoportrait c'est compenser les photos moches que les autres font de toi  ... c'est choisir entre beaucoup la meilleure, les meilleures ... c'est se montrer sous son meilleur jour ... qu'il soit lumineux, sombre, effrayant, amusant. Aussi compenser tous les jours où y'a rien à faire tu t'aimes pas 

taxe carbone ou tout autre taxe ... ça me dépasse.

la politique, un truc qui t'intéresse ?


----------



## teo (11 Septembre 2009)

_@ rabisse: en français, "surtout&#8230;", étant donné qu'il veut dire "principalement" n'a pas de sens dans ta réponse si tu ne donnes pas ton choix avant  _

Bien obligé. La politique, oui; la politique des petites phrases, des arrangements, des copinages et des médias, pas vraiment.

*Ignorance is bliss. *






Les _X Files_, tu zappes, tu t'endors, tu regardes ou re-x-regardes?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (12 Septembre 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> grillée mais bon : un autoportrait c'est compenser les photos moches que les autres font de toi  ... c'est choisir entre beaucoup la meilleure, les meilleures ... c'est se montrer sous son meilleur jour ... qu'il soit lumineux, sombre, effrayant, amusant. Aussi compenser tous les jours où y'a rien à faire tu t'aimes pas
> 
> taxe carbone ou tout autre taxe ... ça me dépasse.
> 
> la politique, un truc qui t'intéresse ?


J'aime pas la politique :/ À 14 ans ce n'est pas le genre de choses qui m'intéressent..

Quel est ton OS préféré ?


----------



## Arlequin (12 Septembre 2009)

MacBookAndiPod a dit:


> J'aime pas la politique :/ À 14 ans ce n'est pas le genre de choses qui m'intéressent..
> 
> Quel est ton OS préféré ?



le T-bone

ça sent déjà l'hiver chez moi ... et chez vous ?


----------



## Macuserman (12 Septembre 2009)

Si, ça fraîchit de plus en plus, même si on a encore 23°C&#8230;

Le niveau d'anglais national n'est il pas calamiteux?!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2009)

Très certainement

Et le français dans tout ça ?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (12 Septembre 2009)

Le niveau de Français aussi devient calamiteux je trouve..

Ne trouvez-vous point ?


----------



## Macuserman (12 Septembre 2009)

Si il est naze&#8230;

Obama & la santé bien ou pas la réforme?


----------



## teo (12 Septembre 2009)

Vu leur niveau question santé, ils peuvent vraiment QUE remonter&#8230;


Rouge, blanc ou rosé ce soir ?


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2009)

Il y a une carafe de rouge sur la table&#8230; Alors nous allons devoir la finir avant que le vin tourne au vinaigre&#8230; :rateau:


Pour les gâteaux, quel beurre utilises-tu, le doux ou le demi-sel ?


----------



## Macuserman (12 Septembre 2009)

Doux! Les crêpes au demi-sel!

Pour ou contre sortir avec sa meilleure amie / meilleur ami?


----------



## teo (12 Septembre 2009)

ça complique et tu cours le risque de perdre ton/ta meilleure amie / meilleur ami&#8230;
Tout ça pour du sexe. Bon en même temps, si le sexe est bon 

Coucher avec le marié / la mariée la veille de son mariage/pacs etc. tu penses que c'est le genre de truc -_un peu galère et malsain à mon goût_- qui peuvent t'arriver ?


----------



## Macuserman (12 Septembre 2009)

Oui, si et seulement si la mariée est une très bonne connaissance et qu'il y a des raisons qui pourraient contribuer à ça&#8230; Donc oui ça peut m'arriver sans vraiment le chercher non plus.
Maintenant quant à savoir si je l'accepterai, je ne sais pas, je ne crois pas&#8230;

Pourquoi, c'est du vécu pour toi?


----------



## teo (12 Septembre 2009)

Non, moi tu sais les mariées 
Les mariés encore, mais faudrait qu'on soit vraiment très très fracassés. Non, je crois pas que ça puisse un jour m'arriver.


Prince, en concert ou en aftershow ?


----------



## Macuserman (12 Septembre 2009)

Ahh Prince!!! J'aime Prince! Aftershow&#8230;

Lotus Flow3r?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Septembre 2009)

Bof :love:
Plutôt Purple Rain ou Sign 'O' The Times 

Le Rock est il mort ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2009)

Vas-tu faire un tour au marché ce matin ?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Septembre 2009)

Non, j'habite pas à la campagne 

Que pensez des manifs anti-Obama aux States?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2009)

Que ça devait arriver

Tu sais faire des divisions euclidiennes ?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Septembre 2009)

Oui, même un 6ème sait le faire&#8230;

Résoudre un problème dans © ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2009)

?!


Ne parles-tu pas plutôt de celui-là, &#8450; ?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Septembre 2009)

Si bien sûr, mais alors comment le faire sur le clavier! 
Pomme/C + Pomme/V?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (13 Septembre 2009)

*&#8997;+&#63743;+T* (Ouvrir _Caractères Spéciaux_, onglet _Édition_), tous ces symboles sont dans _Symboles mathématiques_.

Non ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2009)

Oui&#8230; 


Et ctrl + &#8997; + &#8984; + ! dans tout ça ?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (13 Septembre 2009)

ça fait stylé je trouve..

Mais à donc sert-ce ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2009)

À lire ta signature&#8230;   


Le dimanche midi, c'est plutôt frites surgelés ou maison ?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (13 Septembre 2009)

McDonald's entre ami, suivi d'un bon petit ciné ou sortie dans Deauville.. 

Et toi ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2009)

Moi&#8230;
J'aime les questions de ce type&#8230;



Et quel type de frites surgelées as-tu consommé dans ce fast-food ?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (13 Septembre 2009)

Des frites bien grasses  

Quelle est ton repas préféré ?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Septembre 2009)

Les plus grasses sûrement! 
-----------------------
Un repas de féculents!

Orgeat ou limonade?


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2009)

Orgeat. Avec ou sans pastis 


Fromage ou dessert ?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Septembre 2009)

Dessert!! 

Samsung ou Sony?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (13 Septembre 2009)

Sony Ericsson S500i

Dell ou HP ?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Septembre 2009)

Dell&#8230;! 

M$ ou IBM?


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2009)

Apple ? 



Sel ou poivre ?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Septembre 2009)

Sel!

Menthe ou Jasmin?


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2009)

Menthe



Café ou chocolat ?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Septembre 2009)

Noisette! 

Tamiflu ou Relenza?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2009)

Tamiflu

Qu'est-ce qui te donne envie de te lever le matin ?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (13 Septembre 2009)

Mes amis..

Es-tu étudiant ?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Septembre 2009)

Oui! En médecine en devenir&#8230;

Mont Blanc ou Dupont?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Septembre 2009)

mont blanc.


Alors ce week end?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Septembre 2009)

Chargé, mais fort sympathique! 

Ralph Lauren ou Hilfiger?


----------



## itako (13 Septembre 2009)

Hin ! mais quoi ! c'est quoi ces marques de prolo ?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Septembre 2009)

Prolétaire: qui vit de son salaire&#8230;
Ou alors tu voulais dire polo! 

Apparemment c'est pas la définition que tu en fais, si?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Septembre 2009)

sisi!


Ne me dis pas que tu as raté la fête de l'huma ce week-end?


----------



## itako (13 Septembre 2009)

Si mais en même temps je m'en bas les roupiette j'ai l'ososphére dans quelques jours.

Et la question merde, oué donc prenant en considération que tu tripatouilles un chenapan à tirette, tu penses pouvoir yoquer un porte feuille pontaire d'ivrogne?


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2009)

Tu m'expliqueras ça samedi prochain 


Quand je vois l'affiche de l'ososphère, ça me donne envie de prendre un billet de train pour Strasbourg et d'y aller faire un tour avec toi :love: Pitin le line-up :love:  arrrrrrrrghh  -  Par contre, faudra prendre de la vitamine pour tenir le coup&#8230;

Pas toi ?


----------



## itako (14 Septembre 2009)

Bin moi pour le moment ça sera le samedi, je mets en avant les noms de chase and status & goldie dans la catégorie drum and bass de renommée, dr flake que j'ai déjà vu (kyhu  ) , caterva pour la scéne dubstep strasbourgoise, pone et consor., le dub de molecule, et puis ptet yuksek.
Après je serais bien allez bouffer du digital hardcore, mais pas sur que ça plaise a mes compères.

Le vendredi me parle moins, mais reste néanmoins intéressant ; plaid, mr scurf et nathan fake qui est placé dans la toute petite salle du molodoï, vive les corps en transpiration \o/

Dois-je renforcer ma culture en minimal et en electro berlinoise ?


----------



## teo (14 Septembre 2009)

A chacun ses préférences, avec plus ou moins d'éclectisme suivant les envies, les moments.
Là, c'est *Moderat*, _A New Error_. Mais on me susurre à l'oreille que les musiciens berlinois ont presque honte de parler de minimal, tellement ils en ont abusé. Bientôt du nouveau son à l'horizon de l'Est ?




_Bergheim_, Berlin, _Rex Club_, Paris ou _Pacha_, Ibiza ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> _Bergheim_, Berlin, _Rex Club_, Paris ou _Pacha_, Ibiza ?


 
Aucun des trois - quand on me dit "club" je pense sandwich... 

Aimes-tu les sandwichs ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Septembre 2009)

j'adore!


et les hamburger?


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2009)

De moins en moins, à force d'en manger régulièrement, parce que si on veut manger à un prix raisonnable ici, point de salut possible&#8230;

Et toi, tu manges souvent au resto ?


----------



## Arlequin (14 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> De moins en moins, à force d'en manger régulièrement, parce que si on veut manger à un prix raisonnable ici, point de salut possible
> 
> Et toi, tu manges souvent au resto ?



de moins en moins, je préfère être aux fourneaux :love:

le weekend fût agréable ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Septembre 2009)

Not 2 bad 

Apéros, cinés, plage, etc.

Ton lundi est-il gris ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Septembre 2009)

non ça va!


fatigués?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

Non.

Pourquoi l'être ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Septembre 2009)

pour ne pas avoir dormit du week end...


tu as dormis ce week end?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

Oui.

Qu'as-tu bu ce week-end, l'eau mise à part ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Septembre 2009)

toute la liste? wow...
-biere beaucoup beaucoup...
-pastis
-vodka
-whisky
-rhum hum miam miam
-du vin de Roumanie super bon
-du champagne
-une bombonne de rouge 
-et une de vin blanc
-coca jus d'orange et tout ce qu'il faut pour faire de bon cocktails!
Voilà, il est possible que j'en oublie je m'en excuse.


Tu es abonné à un journal?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

Oui.
(hé hé)


Lesquels ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Septembre 2009)

pour ma part c'est l'humanité et le figaro (non je déconne pour le figaro!:rateau et rock'n'folk!



Tu as lue le meilleur des mondes?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

Oui.

Qu'en as-tu pensé ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Septembre 2009)

ben justement je ne l'ai pas encore lue... c'est une fille à qui j'ai parlé ce week end mais je ne me souvient plus de qui c'était ni à quoi elle ressemblait (surement l'alcool et la fumette) mais je me souvient juste qu'elle fait science po et qu'elle m'a conseillé de le lire!


Tu viens samedi prochain?


----------



## itako (14 Septembre 2009)

Non y'aura que des cons.

Tes un con ? :mouais:


----------



## estcethomas (14 Septembre 2009)

je ne pense pas...


d'après toi?


----------



## itako (14 Septembre 2009)

Bin tu me montreras ça samedi !

La dalle ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Septembre 2009)

oui!


tu manges quoi ce midi?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Septembre 2009)

Pâtes&#8230;! Merci la cantine! 

Safari 4 ou Opera 10 ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

Ta question est floue - parles-tu de ce que je préfère ou de ce que j'utilise et, si cette dernière option est la bonne, parles-tu d'un usage privé ou proffessionel ?


----------



## aCLR (14 Septembre 2009)

Bah moi qui affiche en 20 posts par page, je dois dire que je ne peux pas suivre votre conversation&#8230;


Qui a peur du grand méchant loup ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

Un mouton.

Peux-tu répondre par oui ou par non ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Septembre 2009)

oui


pas toi?


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2009)

Kate !!!

Je fais c'que j'peux, ca te gène pas ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Septembre 2009)

si... En faite non...


Pourquoi boire?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Kate !!!
> 
> Je fais c'que j'peux, ca te gène pas ?


 
Non.

As-tu vu le dernier Tarantino ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h16 ----------




estcethomas a dit:


> Pourquoi boire?


 
Pour oublier que nous allons tous crever.

Et sinon ?


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2009)

Bah l'autre il édite, alors du coup je passe pour un con&#8230;


Tu me crois dis ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

Oui.

Ai-je tort ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Septembre 2009)

oui oui je te crois 


c'est normale de passer beaucoup de temps au bar plutôt que dans les autres rubriques?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

Oui.
Ailleurs, c'est plein de macusers.

Péter au lit : un tue-l'amour ou une preuve de bien être avec l'autre ?
(Ne m'en veuillez pas, j'essaie d'élever le débat)


----------



## aCLR (14 Septembre 2009)

bien être puisque décontraction totale


T'avais pas un cours de basse sub-aquatique à 17h30 ?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Septembre 2009)

Non&#8230;! 

Comment tuer l'amour?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Septembre 2009)

ah ça je sais faire! aller voir ailleurs plusieurs fois c'est radicale!


pourquoi tu as besoin de conseil sur ce point?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Septembre 2009)

Non, mais je tâche de comprendre comment mon ex a fait&#8230;! 

Mais bon c'est la vie?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Septembre 2009)

Et ben oui!


T'es plutôt optimiste?


----------



## aCLR (14 Septembre 2009)

Si tu le dis&#8230;

Carrément&#8230;


Que changerais-tu dans ta vie si un petit génie te le proposais ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Septembre 2009)

je demanderai un moyen de faire ouvrir les yeux à tous ceux qui ne voient pas qu'ils sont manipulés!



Tu aimes faire la fête?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Septembre 2009)

Non, je suis plutôt dans les rangs!

Et toi?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (14 Septembre 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> ...
> Tu aimes faire la fête?






Macuserman a dit:


> Non



:afraid::afraid::afraid:

rhôo ben merde alors, ça doit être triste quand même...



Macuserman a dit:


> et toi?


ben du coup, pas la peine de préciser....


tu aimes les cailloux?


----------



## jugnin (14 Septembre 2009)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> :afraid::afraid::afraid:
> 
> rhôo ben merde alors, ça doit être triste quand même...



En même temps, si tu leur dis qu'on s'y fait mordre par des enragées... 




> tu aimes les cailloux?



Ouais. Parce que les cailloux, ils s'en foutent, des autres cailloux.

Tu voix ce que je veux dire ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Septembre 2009)

oui j'en ai un il s'appelle georges c'est mon fils et il est venue au monde lors d'une soiré bien arrosée!



Tu connais un Georges?


EDIT: griller mais je ne changerai pas ma réponse c'est drole ça ne veut plus rien dire...


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (14 Septembre 2009)

parceque ça voulai dire quelquechose avec la question d'avant??


			
				jugnin a dit:
			
		

> ... enragé...


c'est pas enragé, c'est dégénérés qu'on t'a dit....pis s'faire mordre, ça peut être agréable...



			
				jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Tu voix ce que je veux dire ?


 j'crois...


			
				 estcethomas a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais un Georges?


peut-être mais là tout de suite j vois pas... 


et les gros cailloux alors (ceux qui sont pas tout seuls, qui s'rencontrent pas quand même, mais qui tiennent pas si ya pas d'autres cailloux...), ça compte pour toi?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Septembre 2009)

Non! 

Et toi, tu es table en verre ou pas?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

Non en bois

Ton pire défaut ?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (14 Septembre 2009)

égocentrisme..

Ta meilleure qualité ?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Septembre 2009)

Intelligent&#8230;

Ton pire déjeuner?


----------



## teo (14 Septembre 2009)

Mes 18 ans chez mon père. Il avait invité un connard et sa femme. Inspecteur de police et gros raciste homophobe.
Je me suis toujours demandé pourquoi il avait eu cette idée ?
Trop tard pour lui demander.


Ton pire anniversaire ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Septembre 2009)

mes 18ans j'avais commandé une lambourghini et mon père m'a acheté une ferrari!



photos ou film?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Septembre 2009)

Photo (nouvel APN en vue).

SSD ou HDD normal?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (14 Septembre 2009)

HDD, on reste au basique 

Et toi ?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Septembre 2009)

SSD mais encore trop peu volumineux, et le prix!!!

Sinon, carottes ou brocolis?


----------



## maiwen (14 Septembre 2009)

caroooootttttes !!! :love: 

lasagnes ou ... canneloni ricotta épinards :love: ?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (14 Septembre 2009)

Lasagnes 

Un plat préféré ?


----------



## aCLR (14 Septembre 2009)

oui, le plat en porcelaine finement décorée de ma grand-mère que je ne sors que dans les grandes occasions&#8230;



Pourquoi sommes-nous tant attachés aux biens matériels ?


----------



## teo (15 Septembre 2009)

Comme ça on pense pas au reste.


15 jours au choix: Retraite introspective dans un monastère bourguignon en automne ou du bûcheronnage dans les alpages au printemps ?


----------



## DeepDark (15 Septembre 2009)

Retraite introspective dans un monastère bourguignon en automne ou du bûcheronnage dans les alpages au printemps  
(mais loin...)​

Superstitieux?


----------



## teo (15 Septembre 2009)

Non.
Ca porte malheur 

As-tu déjà installé 3 fois la CS 3 en une journée sous Windows XP  sur le même PC ?_ (c'est pas fun fun fun  Et pas très productif&#8230_


----------



## aCLR (15 Septembre 2009)

Non&#8230;  :affraid:
Mais j'ai essayé de télécharger des appli depuis IE7 pour un PC sous vista&#8230;  :hein:
&#8230;qu'il ne voulait pas charger&#8230;


Combien ai-je de doigts ? (attention, il y a un piège)


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2009)

20. Trop facile, t'étais pieds nus.


Aujourd'hui c'est la Saint Roland. Tu connais des Rolands toi ? pas moi&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (15 Septembre 2009)

Oui, j'en connais un&#8230; Mais je ne pourrais lui souhaiter sa fête&#8230;



Ping-pong ou tennis de table ?


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2009)

Jokari.

Tu n'aimes pas être considéré comme différent, ou original, où alors au contraire, tu le recherches ?


----------



## Arlequin (15 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Jokari.
> 
> Tu n'aimes pas être considéré comme différent, ou original, où alors au contraire, tu le recherches ?



ni l'un ni l'autre, mais j'aime être aimé


Bassman nouveau recruteur de JL Delarue ?


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2009)

Pas vraiment non, j'ai arrêté la drogue.

Pourquoi lorsqu'on pose une question un peu moins gnan-gnan que "ca va la petite vie ?" ou "Et le poisson rouge, il va bien le poisson rouge ?", on se fait étiqueter de delarue ?


----------



## aCLR (15 Septembre 2009)

Mieux vaut ça que d'être à la rue&#8230;


Combien y a-t-il de commerçants dans ta rue ? (juste ta rue, même si c'est une avenue ou je ne sais quelle autre forme de voie circulante ; et juste ta rue hein, pas celle dans son prolongement, juste celle qui porte le nom que tu vois sur les enveloppes que tu reçoit dans ta boîte à lettres&#8230


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2009)

Aucun, sauf si on compte l'imprimerie en face de chez moi, et le magasins de fringues au coin de la Nationale en haut de ma rue.

Aller à la campagne, c'est un besoin, un plaisir ou une corvée pour toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Septembre 2009)

un plaisir!


tu as un skin clavier?


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2009)

Gnu&#8230; Non

Pourquoi faire ?


----------



## aCLR (15 Septembre 2009)

Quoi t'est-ce donc que ça&#8230;


Ça devrait pas être posté dans switch et conseil d'achats ça ?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Septembre 2009)

euh si pourquoi pas...


tu joues de la musique?


----------



## itako (15 Septembre 2009)

Beuuu d'une certaine façon oui...

Qu'est ce qu'il peut bien vouloir dire ?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Septembre 2009)

ben est ce que tu joues d'un instrument? Tu chantes?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (15 Septembre 2009)

Je chante seulement en cours, français de préférence..

Tu parles de musique, chantes-tu toi aussi ?


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2009)

J'ai chanté fût un temps, mais je préfère jouer de la basse et faire les 2ndes voix.

Apprendre la musique ou jouer d'instinct ?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (15 Septembre 2009)

Les 2 sont biens..

Quels instruments ?


----------



## aCLR (15 Septembre 2009)

Quelle question !
Dans le même genre&#8230;



Quelles fringues ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2009)

La nudité absolue 

Ta saison favorite ?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Septembre 2009)

Printemps, c'est la saison des amours! 

Ton sport "détesté"&#8230;?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Septembre 2009)

je dirai le foot...


T'es pas en train de manger?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Septembre 2009)

J'ai fini il y a 20 minutes, à cause du foot ce soir! (  ).

Marseille vainqueur face à Milan ou pas?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (15 Septembre 2009)

Non je ne pense pas..

Marseille re-champion de L1 ? Caen vainqueur de la L2 ?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Septembre 2009)

Marseille enfin champion oui&#8230;!

Nantes en L2 plutôt?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

Peut-être ...

Pourquoi dit-on ''casser du sucre sur le dos'' de quelquun ?


----------



## pickwick (16 Septembre 2009)

je triche :
Cette expression semble dater de 1868. Le verbe "casser" montre bien la notion de destruction, physique ou orale, d&#8217;une personne ou d&#8217;une chose. En argot, "sucrer" signifiait à cette époque "maltraiter". On disait également dès le XVIIe siècle "se sucrer de quelqu&#8217;un", pour "le prendre pour un idiot". "Casser du sucre" revient donc à "dire des ragots". Quant à la notion de "dos", elle symbolise la responsabilité d&#8217;une personne.

Et d'ou vient cette expression : en deux coups de cuillère à pot ?


----------



## Macuserman (16 Septembre 2009)

Bah de Yoplait!

Pourquoi Brice il fait que "cassssser"?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Septembre 2009)

surement parce que c'était marqué sur le papier qu'on lui a donné quand on lui a donné le role...


tu aimes les noisette?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Septembre 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm 

tu aimes le sucré-salé (si oui, un exemple) ?


----------



## pickwick (17 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Bah de Yoplait!



En deux coups de cuillères à pot :

cela vient d'une naissance royale qui a eu lieu très vite : " en deux coups de cul " hier à Pau....
au début du 17 ième siècle

Après l'écriture à changé...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2009)

Nan, mais la vraie réponse, on s'en fout, tu sais ?
Ici, c'est la question qui compte.

Regarde : 

Oui - le canard à l'orange. (ça, c'est la réponse à la dernière question)

Tu aimes le fil de sind' sur le fait de se photographier en _imitant_ un chat ? (ça, c'est ma question)


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (17 Septembre 2009)

oh oui... comme il me tarde de voir les moins frileux dans des positions scabreuses:love:

tu aimes les films de gladiateurs?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Septembre 2009)

Oui

Tu aimes les prisons turques ?


----------



## DeepDark (17 Septembre 2009)

Qui les aime?
D'ailleurs, comme disait un de mes profs d'Histoire; je préférerai être arrêté par le plus _méchant flic_ Français que par le plus _gentil flic _Turc...


_Aime-t-on la purée toute faite, et pourquoi? Parce qu&#8217;elle est légère? Parce qu&#8217;elle est onctueuse? Parce qu&#8217;elle est si facile à faire; un geste et hop?_


----------



## Aski (17 Septembre 2009)

Oui, parce que c'est facile à faire.
Mais bon, rien ne vaut les pommes de terre écrasées soit-même 


Mais pourquoi est-il si méchant ?


----------



## aCLR (17 Septembre 2009)

Qui ça ?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Septembre 2009)

Le diable&#8230;

Qui est responsable de Steve Ballmer?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2009)

Moi

Pourquoi le piment pique-t-il ?


----------



## mi.cabrita (17 Septembre 2009)

Je crois que le commandant a quitté le navire........

Les cellules chromatoblastes explosent, un peu comme les épithéliums des oignons et ça pique...

Comment rendre jaloux quelqu'un qui ne l'est pas de nature?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Septembre 2009)

ben tu ne rends pas jaloux!


pourquoi tu cherches à rendre quelqu'un de jaloux?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Septembre 2009)

Pour l'attirer...

Tu préfères laisser indifférent, être aimé, détesté ?


----------



## maiwen (17 Septembre 2009)

être aimée "bien sur" ...

mais être aimé(e) quand on ne peux pas rendre la pareille ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Septembre 2009)

ben oui et non...


c'est pour quand la fin du monde?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Septembre 2009)

Tout dépend... Si on dit le 12 décembre c'est des conneries, parce que le 12 décembre, ceux en Australie seront le 13, donc ça tient pas! 

Que penses tu du film Prediction ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Septembre 2009)

pas vue!


et le film un prophète?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Septembre 2009)

Pas vu!

District 9 ? (que j'ai adoré&#8230


----------



## aCLR (17 Septembre 2009)

(que j'ai pas vu&#8230


Quand tu prends le train, voyages-tu en première ou seconde classe ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Septembre 2009)

seconde, sauf quand le première est moins chère!


tu travailles demain?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Septembre 2009)

Seconde classe pour les billets, mais toujours en première pour les places, parce que c'est jamais plein et que je tombe que sur des contrôleurs cool, et si jamais je parle en anglais et c'est bon&#8230;

Oupsssss

Oui je bosse! 

Et toi?


----------



## aCLR (18 Septembre 2009)

Et moi&#8230;
Je cherche une réponse à cette question&#8230;


T'aurais pas une idée ?


----------



## Aski (18 Septembre 2009)

Si, je vais prendre un tic tac pour moi puer de la bouche 


Mais pourquoi j'arrive pas à rentrer le carré dans le rond ?


----------



## GrInGoo (18 Septembre 2009)

Aski a dit:


> Si, je vais prendre un tic tac pour moi puer de la bouche &#8230;
> 
> 
> Mais pourquoi j'arrive pas à rentrer le carré dans le rond ?



Tu dois te tromper de trou :love:

Dans combien de temps tu es en weekend ?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (18 Septembre 2009)

À l'instant..

Vous êtes dans quoi ? (boulot)


----------



## Aski (18 Septembre 2009)

Je suis chercheur ... à l'ANPE


Peut tu me passer la moutarde ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Septembre 2009)

Tiens, la voilà.

Tu veux autre chose ?


----------



## Macuserman (18 Septembre 2009)

CCQV! 

À quand Google Chrome for Mac définitif?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Septembre 2009)

Aucune idée, m'en fous un peu 

Que penses de cette de Mika, Slimmy ?


----------



## Macuserman (18 Septembre 2009)

Merdique et&#8230;merdique&#8230;

Et toi?


----------



## Aski (18 Septembre 2009)

Tout pareil.


Tu crois qu'il s'est fait castré pour avoir une voix comme ça ?


----------



## Macuserman (18 Septembre 2009)

Non, je crois pas&#8230;

Tu crois qu'un suppositoire est mieux qu'un cachet?


----------



## kuep (18 Septembre 2009)

C'est pas la taille qui compte 

Faire sortir tes yeux de leur orbite avec une cuillère à café, ou te couper la bite avec un couteau à steak ?


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2009)

Imaginons que je sois une fille&#8230; alors solution 2.

C'est pas gore parfois non?


----------



## aCLR (19 Septembre 2009)

Ça fait beaucoup de négation tout ça&#8230;


Cinq fois sept ?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (19 Septembre 2009)

35

Pourquoi ne pas opter pour des questions de maths difficiles ? Sinon Spotlight est là :/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h27 ----------

(encore une négation)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2009)

Parce que c'est le week-end et on ne va pas se prendre la tête  

Que feras-tu ce soir (sans indiscrétions ) ?


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2009)

Sûrement me planter devant Californication&#8230; Et parler avec ma meileure ainsi qu'avec ma future copine&#8230;! 

Et toi?


----------



## aCLR (19 Septembre 2009)

Et moi&#8230; Je t'ai déjà dis que ce genre de question qui n'est rien d'autre qu'une reprise de celle du dessus ne méritait pas que je m'y attarde&#8230; Que je préférerai que tu me demandes la couleur de mon rasoir jetable* ou tout autre question qui puisse sortir du truc volumineux** qui se trouve à l'intérieur de ta boite crânienne&#8230; 


*ça me ferait faire de l'exercice d'aller jusqu'à la salle d'eau car je ne suis plus sûr de la couleur
**le nom m'échappe



Quelle type de couverture est utilisée sur ton logement pour te protéger de la pluie ?


----------



## teo (19 Septembre 2009)

Tuiles, on est loin des boulevards haussmaniens et des couverture en zinc par ici 



Certains cimetières sont des parcs et des jardins. 
Ca t'angoisse de t'y promener ou tu apprécies ces ilots de verdure en pleine ville ?


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2009)

Quand je veux me promener je m'attarde rarement dans un cimetière&#8230;!J'ai la FNAC.

Quelle est la couleur de ton rasoir jetable ?


----------



## aCLR (19 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> Tuiles, on est loin des boulevards haussmaniens et des couverture en zinc par ici







> Certains cimetières sont des parcs et des jardins.
> Ca t'angoisse de t'y promener ou tu apprécies ces ilots de verdure en pleine ville ?



J'aime ces espaces verts dans nos fourmilières bétonnées


Iras-tu voir l'expo Veilhan dans les jardins de Versailles ?


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2009)

Non, je n'irais pas&#8230;

Le hasard est il une fonction mathématiques?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Septembre 2009)

les math peuvent approcher l'aléatoire oui, les math c'est le vrai et le vrai très proche du réel!


t'en a d'autre des comme ça?


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2009)

Oui!

La biologie, c'est la vie?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Septembre 2009)

la bio c'est de la merde!


une autre question peut être?


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2009)

Oui!

La physique chimie, c'est la vie?

PS: vive la bio.


----------



## thunderheart (20 Septembre 2009)

Oui, sans aucun doute.

Tu vas acheter le numéro 400 de Fluide Glacial ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Septembre 2009)

c'est possible oui ou je le lirai chez un pot!



t'as passé une bonne soirée hier?


----------



## Macuserman (20 Septembre 2009)

Niquel!  Californication comme prévu! 

À quand un monde sans Skullcandy?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Septembre 2009)

C'est déjà le cas pour moi :love:
Et comme disait je sais plus qui "Tous les cas le sont" 

T'as bu ce we ? (moi oui ) ?


----------



## Macuserman (20 Septembre 2009)

Oui, du Champagne et du cidre! 

Tu as la grippe A, tu sais, la méga-grippe-qui-tue-tout-le-monde-sans-exception (mais à qui??!) ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Septembre 2009)

non, mais c'est parce que je suis chanceux! il faut écouter ce que dit notre cher gouvernement la grippe va tous crever et il faut se protégeant en crachant plus de fric!

grasse mat' ce matin?


----------



## Macuserman (20 Septembre 2009)

Jusqu'à 10h10 d'après mon radio-réveil&#8230;

Malin comme?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Septembre 2009)

Hello Folks !

Un dinosaure !
Ils ont bien compris que l'Homme ca allait être la merde pour eux, alors ils sont partie avant !
Ils ont fait une grosse Boum pour feter leur depart !!

Dans Ton ?

Petit_Louis


----------



## Macuserman (20 Septembre 2009)

Cul!

Deezer ou LastFM?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Septembre 2009)

aucun !
J'en comprends pas le principe.
Sinon Oui FM3 en webradio.

Sarkoziste ? 

Petit_Louis


----------



## Macuserman (20 Septembre 2009)

Oui! 

Désirs d'aveniriste?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Septembre 2009)

CARREMENT !

Mais uniquement pour le taff : il recherche des webmasters debutant.
Je vais tenté pour voir.
J'ai dejà mon slogan : "avec moi, ca peut pas être pire !"

Fondu ou pierrade ?


----------



## Macuserman (20 Septembre 2009)

Hmmmm du fromage qui fond et qui pendouille ça donne toujours envie! Fondue!

Cigarettes ou pas?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Septembre 2009)

Pas !

Ca coute trop cher et le "plus produit" est inexistant.

Chocolat Blanc ? Chocolat Noir ?


----------



## Macuserman (20 Septembre 2009)

Au lait!

Noisettes ou Noix?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Septembre 2009)

Noix !

Mac au boulot ? Mac au perso ?


----------



## Macuserman (20 Septembre 2009)

Mac perso et bientôt Mac au boulot&#8230;!

Mac Pro ou iMac?


----------



## 217ae1 (20 Septembre 2009)

mac pro. 

haut-parleurs interne ou externe ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Septembre 2009)

Externe !

Mon écran doit me faire des belles images, un point c'est tout !

Clavier/Souris : sans fil ? avec fil ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Septembre 2009)

petit_louis a dit:


> Externe !
> 
> Mon écran doit me faire des belles images, un point c'est tout !
> 
> Clavier/Souris : sans fil ? avec fil ?



avec.



t'as pas comme une impression de déjà lue?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (20 Septembre 2009)

Sans fils..

Quel en est du votre ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Septembre 2009)

Itou

Langue Vivante n°1 : Allemand / Anglais /Espagnol ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Septembre 2009)

anglais


qu'est ce que je pourrai manger?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2009)

Un anglais ?

Tu aimes la poésie ?


----------



## Macuserman (20 Septembre 2009)

Oui!

Théâtre ou cinéma?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Septembre 2009)

cinema, c'est plus dans mes moyens.


le dernier film que tu as été voir?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Septembre 2009)

RHAAAA !

Edit : The Dark Knight

XBox 360 ou PS3 ?


----------



## Macuserman (20 Septembre 2009)

PS3 à 120% !!

Oracle ou Adobe?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Septembre 2009)

adobe


PS ou the gimp?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Septembre 2009)

Je connais the gimp mais n'en n'ai pas l'utilitée.

pomme de terre : frite ou pommes dauphine ?


----------



## Macuserman (20 Septembre 2009)

Dauphine! 

Sophocle ou Platon?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Septembre 2009)

Platon.


tu as déjà acheté chez macway?


----------



## Macuserman (20 Septembre 2009)

Non, mais j'ai pas entendu que du bien&#8230;

Déjà acheté un Mac sur l'Apple Store?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Septembre 2009)

oui.


Et sur le refurb?


----------



## Macuserman (20 Septembre 2009)

Non, jamais&#8230;

iPod Touch ou Zune HD?


----------



## teo (20 Septembre 2009)

iPhone 3Gs


Vodka pomme ou vodka redbull ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Septembre 2009)

vodka redbull pour moi.



combien de litre d'alcool par semaine en moyenne?


----------



## aCLR (20 Septembre 2009)

Je dirais quelques centilitres&#8230;


As-tu d'autres addictions ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Septembre 2009)

oui.

Elles sont résumées dans ma signature.

Tu Pisses assis ou debout ?


----------



## Macuserman (20 Septembre 2009)

Assis&#8230; Comme ça c'est propre au moins. (Chez moi&#8230;!). Ailleurs je fais gaffe.

Pfizer ou GSK?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Septembre 2009)

ni l'un ni l'autre.
Mon armoire à pharmarcie ne contient que du sparadra !

Café ou Thé ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Septembre 2009)

café, sans hésiter!


tu aimes jouer au uno?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Septembre 2009)

Jamais joué !

tu aimes quand un chien se frotte contre ta jambe ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Septembre 2009)

sans plus...


Tu télécharges illégalement?


----------



## pickwick (20 Septembre 2009)

non, jamais, pas depuis 7 ou 8 ans en tout cas.

Tu aimes le parmesan ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Septembre 2009)

j'adore!


tu as des origines italienne?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Septembre 2009)

non, 78 pur jus : c'est bien plus classe !

Tu vas te coucher à quelle heure ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Septembre 2009)

quand je suis fatigué, c'est à dire j'en sais rien!


tu as des frères et s&#339;urs?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Septembre 2009)

oui.

Plus agés que moi.

une distrib linux qui traine chez toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Septembre 2009)

ben comme ça ubuntu... Mais il y en a un paquet...


depuis quand utilises tu linux?


----------



## Macuserman (20 Septembre 2009)

UNIX? Depuis 1 an a peu près... Pas de Linux sauf EeePC.

Coup de boule ou pas?


----------



## Aski (20 Septembre 2009)

Coups de boule !


Mais sur Mac Gé ou en vrai le coup de boule ?


----------



## teo (21 Septembre 2009)

macgé la plupart du temps; en vrai, c'est plus rare et jamais avec la tête 


En retard, en avance ou toujours à l'heure ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2009)

en retard.


tu cliques souvent sur les pubs de macg?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Septembre 2009)

Jamais.

Frites ou potatoes ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2009)

frites.


mcdo ou quick?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Septembre 2009)

QUICK Powa

Tu penses à quoi en te réveillant le lundi matin ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2009)

"gneiiiiiin doooodooooo!"



gneiiiiin?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Septembre 2009)

Je serai plutôt "Gniiiiiiiiiii" plus insulte quotidienne au réveil et coup d'buzz pour replonger 10 minutes  

Le lundi au soleil ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2009)

non il y a des nuages dans le ciel.


tu as des stickers sur ton ordi?


----------



## Macuserman (21 Septembre 2009)

Oui, un seul, la pomme en verre, si on peut appeler ça un stickers! 

Infiniti ou Lexus?


----------



## aCLR (21 Septembre 2009)

Heu&#8230;
Ça devient hyper pointu dans le coin&#8230;
Sans recherche googoo, je ne peux répondre à une telle question&#8230;


Que préfères-tu utiliser, une clef à cliquets ou une clé à pipe ?


----------



## Macuserman (21 Septembre 2009)

Pipe&#8230;

BMW ou Mercedes?


----------



## pickwick (21 Septembre 2009)

Mercedes, une jolie blonde sur le siège arrière de la BMW.

Tu aimes la viande ou les légumes ?


----------



## Macuserman (21 Septembre 2009)

Le duo des deux&#8230;

Crêpes ou Pancakes?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2009)

Crêpes 

Flood ou repos ?


----------



## Macuserman (21 Septembre 2009)

Repos avec flood&#8230;

Tic Tac ou Freedent??


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2009)

freedent.


Tu utilises quoi comme souris?


----------



## Macuserman (21 Septembre 2009)

Mighty Mouse&#8230;! 

Et toi?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2009)

razer diamondback! je trouve la mighty mousse à chier... mais c'est très personnelle!



qu'est ce que tu lui trouves à la mighty mousse?


----------



## Macuserman (21 Septembre 2009)

Le bouton unique, le laser pas mal, la qualité de fabrication, le design couplé au Mac, les boutons programmables, et au moins c'est du Apple&#8230; Et elle ne s'encrasse pas chez moi&#8230;

Dock pour iPhone ou pas?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Septembre 2009)

Pas de iPhone.

Pizza : 3 fromages ou 3 jambons ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2009)

calzone!


tu as un animale de compagnie?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (21 Septembre 2009)

Mon petit frère..

ça compte ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2009)

oh que oui!


tu fumes?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (21 Septembre 2009)

ça dépend des conditions (soirée: oui, entre amis: rarement, seul: jamais)

Soirée ou veillée ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2009)

soirée!


tu bois?


----------



## Macuserman (21 Septembre 2009)

Que du digestif&#8230;

Radian ou degrés?


----------



## Aski (21 Septembre 2009)

Grades !


Plutôt Rhum, Whisky ou Vodka ?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (21 Septembre 2009)

Vodka (petite recette: un tiers de Vodka, un tiers de Gin, un tiers de Get 27 avec du Jus de citron et de la glace pillée dans le fond )

Un petit cocktail dans la foulée ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2009)

deux bien sur!



tu finis combien de fois bourré par mois?


----------



## denland (21 Septembre 2009)

10 fois 

Ricard ou Biere à l apero ?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (21 Septembre 2009)

Coca 

Apéro ou digestif ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2009)

apéro et digestif!


tu les as toutes lues les pages de ce sujets?


----------



## Aski (21 Septembre 2009)

Non, j'ai craqué à la 223ème page  


Tu peut me faire un résumé ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2009)

ben en gros pour faire simple t'as un mec qui pose une question, le suivant y répond et en pose une autre et ainsi de suite. Bien entendue toute les questions qui y sont posées sont d'ordre intellectuel!


Tu vas au toilettes combien de fois par jour?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Septembre 2009)

Un max de fois, ça détend 

Ca veut dire quoi BZH ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Septembre 2009)

bretagne.


tu te lèves a quelle heure?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Septembre 2009)

6h30 :mouais:

As-tu l'impression d'être un robot le matin ?


----------



## aCLR (22 Septembre 2009)

Pas plus que le reste de la journée&#8230;



qu'est-ce qui est mieux, la trois-en-un ou le tout-en-un ?


----------



## Macuserman (22 Septembre 2009)

3 in 1!

Allemand ou anglais?


----------



## Aski (22 Septembre 2009)

Anglais !
Je connais même pas l'Allemand, enfin sauf une phrase célèbre prononcée par un président Américain 


Kebab ou panini ?


----------



## Macuserman (22 Septembre 2009)

Panini&#8230;

Turquie dans l'Europe?! Ou dans l'UE?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Septembre 2009)

No More Borders :love:

Tu aimerais apprendre l'Esperanto et/ou le langage des signes ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Septembre 2009)

le langage des signes oui a 100% pour l'autre on verra!



tu utilises quoi comme lessive?


----------



## Bassman (22 Septembre 2009)

Xtra je crois, mais j'en suis même pas sur&#8230;

Soupline ou pas ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (22 Septembre 2009)

non, juste des noix !! (je sais plus leur nom, mais noix de lavage ça doit passer, pour ceux que ça intéresse...)
pas cher, efficace, et pas nocif...
pas d'odeur (si ça gène, on peut mettre des huiles essentielles dans le tambour..)



t'es souvent malade?

edit : grillée, mais ça colle quand même alors je laisse...


----------



## estcethomas (22 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Xtra je crois, mais j'en suis même pas sur
> 
> Soupline ou pas ?



oui




Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> des noix !! (je sais plus leur nom)
> pas cher, efficace, et pas nocif...
> pas d'odeur (si ça gène, on peut mettre des huiles essentielles dans le tambour..)
> 
> ...



et non.


tu utilises beaucoup de smiley?


----------



## aCLR (22 Septembre 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> tu utilises beaucoup de smiley?





:hein:
:rose:

:rateau:
:style:
*



Question pour un fumeur, utilises-tu un briquet rechargeable ou jetable ?



*eh bien c'est une bonne question ça, à dire vrai, parfois j'abuse de ces petits compléments d'écriture qui insupportent certains Et c'est bien utile pour se sortir de posts délicats


----------



## estcethomas (22 Septembre 2009)

rechargeable!


zippo ou imitation?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Septembre 2009)

Peu importe.

Tu sais faire du feu comme dans Koh Lanta ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Septembre 2009)

à vrai dire je n'ai jamais vraiment essayer...


tu as la un logiciel d'adobe?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2009)

Oui

Tu aimes la daube ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Septembre 2009)

non.


Tu aimes le shit?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (22 Septembre 2009)

Pas que je sache..

Vous avez déjà gouté à une drogue ?


----------



## itako (22 Septembre 2009)

oui.

Est-il plus écologique ET économique d'acheter des yaourts lambda dans des pots en verre ou dans des pots en plastique ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Septembre 2009)

en verre !

Pour toi Kaamelott : série comique ou dramatique ?


----------



## Macuserman (22 Septembre 2009)

Comique&#8230;

À quand le retour de la touche pomme?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (22 Septembre 2009)

Aucune idée ..

Elle te fait rêver ?


----------



## 217ae1 (22 Septembre 2009)

oui, j'aime bien cette touche, heureusement, j'ai encore l'ancien clavier apple.
j'ai même collé une pomme sur la touche windob du clavier logitech.

airport ou ethernet ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Septembre 2009)

air port.


c'est la fete ce soir?


----------



## Macuserman (22 Septembre 2009)

Spé Bio demain, donc non!

Chez toi?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (22 Septembre 2009)

Non.. Peut-être dans Deauville 

Tu reçois/invites souvent chez toi ?


----------



## Aski (22 Septembre 2009)

Oui, enfin c'est surtout mon père qui aime inviter 


Qu'est-ce que tu as fait à manger à tes derniers invités ?


----------



## Macuserman (22 Septembre 2009)

Euhh mes fameuses lasagnes, mon invitée reviendra même pour ça m'a-t-elle dit!
Et elle est revenue, mais pas vraiment pour les lasagnes&#8230;

Chargeur iPhone filaire ou sans fil?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Septembre 2009)

pas d'iphone... mais un chargeur sans fil...


tu pèses combien?


----------



## Aski (22 Septembre 2009)

Je vient de me peser à l'instant (pour peser mon chien en fait) &#8230; 60 Kg pile poils !


Toi aussi tu as pris du poids durant les vacances ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Septembre 2009)

attends je vais me peser et je te dis!


tu me chantes une berceuse?


----------



## teo (22 Septembre 2009)

Ouais, pas de pb, mais va d'abord falloir que tu viennes chez moi, tu dormiras sur le canapé. Khyu adore  :love:


Tu supportes ta voix ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2009)

Celle que j'entends quand je parle (1) ou celle que j'entends quand je m'enregistre (2) ?
(1) Oui
(2) Non

Le _virtuel_* peut il avoir une influence sur le réel ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Septembre 2009)

Oui.

Effet miroir : le réel peut-il avoir une influence sur le virtuel ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Septembre 2009)

oui!


tu offres souvent des fleurs?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Septembre 2009)

Cela arrive :love:

Tu offres souvent du vin ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Septembre 2009)

pfiou m'e parles pas j'ai essayé, mais la bouteille arrive toujours vide chez mes amis... 


tu as une carte bleu? Si oui c'est quoi ton code? Et tu habites où?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Septembre 2009)

Oui, le code est 1369666 et j'habite sur la planète Mars

Grandes surfaces ou petits commerces ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Septembre 2009)

petit commerce!


Au médiator ou aux doigts?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (23 Septembre 2009)

les deux, c'est selon....


tu vas où pour ton prochain week-end?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Septembre 2009)

pfiou c'est loin le week end qu'est ce que tu veux que j'en sache? Je ne seais même pas ce que je fais demain alors t'as qu'à voir!


tu t'es déjà fait viré de quelque chose?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Septembre 2009)

Oui, d'un concours de Maths à cause de 3 cons qui ont foutu le bordel, on a été la seule classe de ce concours a être virée sur la France entière! 

Le Monde ou Le Point?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Septembre 2009)

l'humanité.


une rose, de quelle couleur?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Septembre 2009)

Rouge, parce c'est ce qu'elle préfère! :love:

New York ou Los Angeles?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Septembre 2009)

sans hésitations aucune Los Angeles!


tu as plus de musique sur cd ou numérique?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Septembre 2009)

Numérique! Largement!

Intel ou AMD?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Septembre 2009)

j'ai jamais aimé les AMD!



tu fais du sport?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Septembre 2009)

Oui, des échecs et du tennis!

FaceBook ou MySpace?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (23 Septembre 2009)

Facebook..

YouTube ou Dailymotion ?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Septembre 2009)

YouTube 100% !

Mac4Ever ou MacBidouille?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Septembre 2009)

ben les deux!

msn, gmail, AIM, ou jabber?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Septembre 2009)

Gmail pour messagerie. Adium messagerie instantanée.

Google ou Bing?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Gmail pour messagerie. Adium messagerie instantanée.
> 
> Google ou Bing?



Je ne parlais pas de logiciel mais bon, passons! 


Google!


Tu as deja joué à guitar hero?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Septembre 2009)

Aime pas! 

Yahoo ou M$ ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2009)

Microyah

Ton prénom favori ?


----------



## pickwick (23 Septembre 2009)

Germaine....

Pomme ou Orange ?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Septembre 2009)

Pomme.

Texas ou Walker ou Ranger?


----------



## caroco (23 Septembre 2009)

Orange pour ses beaux forfaits... et parce que les pommes dans le coin y en a trop !!

Tu poserais pour un calendrier de macgéens ?

doublon mais je laisse et jajoute :

Ranger 
en gardant ma question


----------



## aCLR (23 Septembre 2009)

caroco a dit:


> Tu poserais pour un calendrier de macgéens ?



Voilà que le racolage commence 
Quels mois reste-t-il de libre ?
J'me renseigne 





Qu'est-ce qui t'obsèdes ?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Septembre 2009)

Mes études, mais ya bcp de choses à vrai dire.

Twitter ou pas?


----------



## aCLR (23 Septembre 2009)

pas&#8230;


De quel pied t'es-tu levé ce matin ?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Septembre 2009)

Du bon!

Déjà été opéré?


----------



## Nephou (23 Septembre 2009)

à corps ouvert et à la javel&#8230;

sinon ça usine ?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Septembre 2009)

Ça va oui!

EA racheté ou pas?


----------



## Aski (23 Septembre 2009)

Racheté par mes soins !

Est-ce que je risque le bannissement si je vend mon iPod pour un Archos ?


----------



## teo (24 Septembre 2009)

Non, je ne pense pas 


Tu connais Prague?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Septembre 2009)

Non, mais c'est tentant.

Tu connais mes voisines ?


----------



## estcethomas (24 Septembre 2009)

non, mais si elles sont charmante tu pourrais me les présenter! 



tu utilises beaucoup spotlight?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Septembre 2009)

Je n'utilise que Spotlight, pas d'icônes sur le bureau où se reposent mes voisines langoureusement enlacèes 

Tu aimes l'été indien ?


----------



## aCLR (24 Septembre 2009)

Disons qu'il se met souvent en route via le raccourci &#63743;_space_ puisque j'utilise un raccourci inversé _space_&#63743; pour zoomer dans mes documents&#8230; Et comme parfois mes doigts fourchent, je me retrouve avec un _Aucun résultat trouvé_ en haut à droite de l'écran&#8230;




> Tu aimes l'été indien ?


Nan, pas maint'nant&#8230;





J'ai l'impression que ce jeu devient de plus en plus technique&#8230; Alors je repose une question qui n'a pas trouvé sa bonne réponse puisqu'elle comporte un piège&#8230;

Cinq fois sept ?


----------



## naturalbornsamy (24 Septembre 2009)

35

6x7?


----------



## Aski (24 Septembre 2009)

42


2 365 x 8 795,4 ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Septembre 2009)

666



naturalbornsamy a dit:


> 35
> 
> 6x7?



Pourquoi avoir choisi cet exemple ?


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Septembre 2009)

car c'est la reponse

content de ton mac?


----------



## aCLR (24 Septembre 2009)

Bah il avait le choix entre 6x7 et 5x8&#8230;
Quoi qu'il en soit, la réponse qu'il a donné à ma question n'est toujours pas juste&#8230;
Alors dans la même veine, je te demande


[edit]


> content de ton mac?


Oui
[/edit]

Quel est la capitale de la Belgique ? (il y a encore un piège)


----------



## estcethomas (24 Septembre 2009)

EUH... Bruxelles.


Et de la suisse?


----------



## Macuserman (24 Septembre 2009)

Zurich...

Quid d'une Mighty Mouse tactile?!


----------



## estcethomas (24 Septembre 2009)

GNEIN!


c'est quoi cette question? 

PS: c'est pas Zurich la capitale de la Suisse, mais plutôt Bernes!


----------



## pickwick (24 Septembre 2009)

Pas Bernes mais Berne tout court et sans S !


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (24 Septembre 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> c'est quoi cette question?



ben chai pas trop...
mais yen a souvent des questions bizarres en ce moment... genre : 
  truc ou machin?

genre de questions où la réponse est déjà donnée, et qui la rendent la lecture de ce fils plutôt :sleep:

d'accord ou pas ?


non j déconne...


t'as une recette préférée?      (j'ai faim...)


----------



## estcethomas (24 Septembre 2009)

le tiramisu!


Tu aimes ça?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (24 Septembre 2009)

oh oui !!! :love:
tu sais faire?   
tu m'esspliques?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (24 Septembre 2009)

Non je sais pas faire.. Juste des pâtes 

Bolo ou carbo ?


----------



## estcethomas (24 Septembre 2009)

si tu veux! (mp)


tin jeu préféré?

EDIT: bolo


----------



## guilio_19 (24 Septembre 2009)

Non j'sais pas faire, la cuisine et moi ça fait 2.

En revanche peut-être que toi tu excelles dans un domaine... lequel ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2009)

La glande

Ton fruit préféré ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Septembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> La glande


 suis pas mal aussi dans ce domaine 

L'ananas

Tu aimes le poisson cru à la Tahitienne ?


----------



## estcethomas (24 Septembre 2009)

Non.


Tu connais la Phaze?


----------



## Macuserman (24 Septembre 2009)

Non!

Tu connais Haze?!


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (24 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Non!
> 
> Tu connais Haze?!


Oui,

Le film ou le jeu vidéo ?


----------



## estcethomas (24 Septembre 2009)

le jeu.


ton guitariste préféré?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Septembre 2009)

Allez, comme t'en veux qu'un... Jimi Hendrix

Et toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (24 Septembre 2009)

ben en tant que guitariste chanteur et homme je dirais joe strummer.


Et un bassiste.


----------



## thunderheart (24 Septembre 2009)

Marcus Miller

Et toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (24 Septembre 2009)

flea.


Tu dois connaitre SMV? :love:


----------



## thunderheart (25 Septembre 2009)

Absolutely 

Ca déchire un max, un peu comme quand quelques gratteux furieux s'y mettent, genre Satriani et ses copaings.

Les punks étaient ils des hippies refoulés ? :love::rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Septembre 2009)

partiellemement, surtout au fond, à droite!

tomate, salade ou oignon?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Septembre 2009)

Les trois mon capitaine.

Tu mets quoi dans ta vinaigrette ?


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Septembre 2009)

huile d'olive et de tournesol, vignaigre de cidre, moutarde mi-forte, sel de guerande ou d'amed et poivre gris!

Quel est le pays que tu as visité en dernier?


----------



## estcethomas (25 Septembre 2009)

Italie.


quelle est l'instrument que tu adorerais savoir jouer?


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Septembre 2009)

le triangle! 

Tu sais ou trouver un restaurant qui sert des gencives de porc?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Septembre 2009)

Le triangle  aussi mais je me suis fait doubler :love:

Pour les gencives de porc, vers Cannes ça doit se trouver.

Tu aimes les clapiotes ?


----------



## fusion (25 Septembre 2009)

oui mais attention c'est très chaud comme plat!! 

jusqu'où on peu aller comme ça??....


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Septembre 2009)

au delà de tout!

Quel est votre dernier achat coup de coeur?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Septembre 2009)

Des fraises Ciflorette Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Ton dernier coup d'gueule ?


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Septembre 2009)

du hors sujet dans un fil du bar...

QUand as tu mangé un bonbon pour la derniere fois?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (25 Septembre 2009)

Il y a deux heures, des Dragibus de Haribo..

Quels bonbons préférés de la marque Haribo ?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Septembre 2009)

Cancérigènes, je ne cautionne pas les bonbons!

Coca ou Pepsi?


----------



## estcethomas (25 Septembre 2009)

coca!


ton dessin animé préféré?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2009)

Les Simpson

Combien de fois par semaine te masturbes-tu ?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Septembre 2009)

C'est certainement une question à laquelle je vais répondre sur le forum Mac le plus lu de France! 

La Grippe A, oui, mais la Grippe A qui?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (25 Septembre 2009)

La grippe A ... (Je sais pas..)

Cette "bonne" blague (ou pas) n'est-elle pas tiré du SAV de Canal+ ?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Septembre 2009)

Si! Bien sûr! 

Omar ou Fred?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (25 Septembre 2009)

Omar..

Doudou ou Tata Suzanne ?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Septembre 2009)

Tata Suzanne!

Sting ou Phil Collins?


----------



## EtVlan (25 Septembre 2009)

Tout dépend du moment...

Le climat est-il dionysiaque?


----------



## Macuserman (26 Septembre 2009)

Non! ^^

Chopard ou Chanel?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Septembre 2009)

Ni l'un ni l'autre!


firefox ou safari?


----------



## Aski (26 Septembre 2009)

Les deux. Safari pour Facebook, Firefox pour le reste 


Messenger de microsoft ou aMSN ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Septembre 2009)

adium...


tu utilises un tracker? si oui lequel?


----------



## Macuserman (26 Septembre 2009)

Déjà demandé&#8230;

Stan Getz ou Ray Charles?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2009)

Ray Charles

Quelle est ta pointure ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Septembre 2009)

42.


ton personnage préféré dans les simpson?


----------



## Aski (26 Septembre 2009)

Mr Burns 


ça te dérange si j'ouvre la fenêtre ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Septembre 2009)

s'il n'y a pas de courant d'ai non sinon oui!


tu regardes beaucoup de clip?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2009)

Dans mon adolescence oui mais plus maintenant

Tu achèterais une tablette ?


----------



## Macuserman (26 Septembre 2009)

Tout à fait! Mais seulement celle d'Apple&#8230; Question d'habitude.

Tu attends quelque chose de la nouvelle "Mighty Mouse"?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Septembre 2009)

Absolument rien, depuis que j'ai un MBP Unibody, je n'ai plus besoin du mulot 

Le wifi t'a rendu fou ?


----------



## Macuserman (26 Septembre 2009)

Non, pas du tout! 

Toi oui?


----------



## teo (26 Septembre 2009)

Comment ?


Pourpre ou indigo ?


----------



## Macuserman (26 Septembre 2009)

Indigo

Matin ou soir?


----------



## teo (26 Septembre 2009)

Soir.

Nuit ou jour ?


----------



## Bassman (26 Septembre 2009)

Les 2 selon l'envie, selon l'humeur.


Pourquoi toujours devoir avoir une préférence ?


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Septembre 2009)

C'est instinctif, animal, incontrôlé et parfois irraisonné

qui a été le meilleur n°13 ?


----------



## Macuserman (26 Septembre 2009)

Le Pastis?!

QuickTime 7 Pro ou QuickTime X ?


----------



## teo (26 Septembre 2009)

Bah sous PPC _je t'mmrd_ 


Californication ou X-Files ?


----------



## Macuserman (26 Septembre 2009)

Ahhh tiraillé! Californication je dirais.

Paris ou Londres?


----------



## Aski (26 Septembre 2009)

Paris, c'est plus près et moins cher pour y aller 


QU'est-ce que tu attend comme courrier ?


----------



## Macuserman (26 Septembre 2009)

Le prochain qui doit arriver?! Euhh en ce moment c'est même rien du tout. Si, la lettre de fournitures pour mon voyage&#8230;

C'est où Les Mureaux?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (27 Septembre 2009)

Dans les Yvelines  J'y habitais avant..

Vous aimez Deauville ?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Septembre 2009)

Oui, son festival.

Gallardo ou Murcielago?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Septembre 2009)

RHAAAA !

Je prefere les anglaises.

Aston ou Rolls ?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Septembre 2009)

Aston Martin DBS :rose:

Ferrari ou Porsche ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Septembre 2009)

Ferrari...mais sans grand enthousiasme...

SFR ? BT ? Orange ?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Septembre 2009)

pour ma part BT, mais c'est pas une préférence c'est juste qu'au moment ou j'ai prit mon forfait c'était les mieux...


le dernier concert que tu as été voir?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Septembre 2009)

Nice Jazz Festival! 

Tu as réservé tes tickets?!


----------



## thunderheart (27 Septembre 2009)

Non.

Maquereau ou rouget ?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Septembre 2009)

Rouget.

Saumon ou Sole?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Septembre 2009)

un bon steack saignant!


tu fait parti d'un syndicat?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Septembre 2009)

Non, et à part l'Odre des Médecins ça ne m'arrivera pas! 

Toi tu en fais partie d'un?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Septembre 2009)

non plus !
Coluche m'a mis en garde !

Foot ou Rugby ?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Septembre 2009)

rugby.


tu as des jeux sur mac? Si oui lesquels?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2009)

Non ...

Es-tu ambitieux ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Septembre 2009)

CARREMENT !

Chien ou chat en animal de compagnie ?


----------



## teo (27 Septembre 2009)

Aucun. Pas en ville 


Tu es prêt-e à tout pour réussir ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2009)

Réussir quoi ?
Hé hé.

Non.



Aimes-tu les dimanches ?


----------



## teo (27 Septembre 2009)

(Ouf )

Non. J'essaie de les voir d'un il nouveau, mais je n'aime pas ces fin d'après-midi où tout va trop vite et trop lentement en même temps. C'était déjà chiant quand j'étais gosse, ado et ça ne change pas. Associé au retour, aux au-revoir, à la fatigue et à l'odeur des cigarillos que fumait mon père.
Vivement le lundi matin dans un certain sens 


Aimes-tu les lundi matin ?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Septembre 2009)

oui, surtout cette anné parce que je peux dormir autant que je veux!


avec quoi tu nettoie ton ecran? Clavier?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2009)

Bof.
Ça dépend...
C'est que... Ça n'est pas souvent.



Et si aujourd'hui était la fin du monde ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et si aujourd'hui était la fin du monde ?




À vrai dire j'aurais préféré hier mais aujourd'hui voire demain pourquoi pas. Ça dépendra un peu de mon planning. 


Quelque chose d'important à faire avant la fin du monde c'est-à-dire d'ici minuit ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Quelque chose d'important à faire avant la fin du monde c'est-à-dire d'ici minuit ?



J'avais des papiers à remplir, mais si c'est la fin du monde...
Il fait beau, je vais aller glander sur la terrasse à la place.


Le chat existe-t-il ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le chat existe-t-il ?



Ceux qui se sont faits griffer ou mordre peuvent en témoigner.


Qu'arriverait-il si le chat n'existait pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Qu'arriverait-il si le chat n'existait pas ?



Ceux qui se sont fait griffer ou mordre seraient des affabulateurs.


Et toi, existes-tu ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Septembre 2009)

oui.

Je penses même...

Fais tu confiance aux médias français ?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Septembre 2009)

non.


ai je tort?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2009)

Oui.
"Les médias français" c'est un pack trop large et hétéroclite pour en penser quoi que ce soit.


Que vas-tu faire de ta soirée ?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Septembre 2009)

Bah des maths, un devoir sur les Complexes demain&#8230;

La pâte d'amandes tu aimes?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Septembre 2009)

Edit : too late ! RHAAAAAA !

Oui, et je suis fan de Kaamelott aussi ! 

Plage ou Montagne ?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Septembre 2009)

montagne.


Tu as des posters dans ta chambre?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Septembre 2009)

Plage!
EDIT

Oui, que des posters de NY! 

Soleil ou neige?


----------



## teo (27 Septembre 2009)

Soleil et neige, la neige sans soleil, c'est pas terroche



En déco intérieure, béton brut aux murs ou soie japonaise ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2009)

Béton brut

Tu portes un/des bijoux ?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Septembre 2009)

Ma montre&#8230;! 

En couple ou célib' ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2009)

Célib, c'est comme le Vélib, on peut changer de monture souvent...
Hé hé.
Moi, je suis marié.

Que vas-tu manger ce soir ?


----------



## Aski (27 Septembre 2009)

Je l'ignore, je ne connais le menu qu'au moment ou j'arrive à table.



Combien de sucres ?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Septembre 2009)

1/2.


quel casque audio?


----------



## teo (27 Septembre 2009)

Koss Portapro habituellement (un des fils a lâché ), Apple depuis peu.


Prince, plutôt _Dirty Mind_ ou _If I Were Your Girlfriend_ ? [Piège, évidemment]


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Septembre 2009)

Sans hésiter : If I "was" your girlfriend. (Dirty Mind, ça fait trooooop... Prince.) 

Sinon vous avez pas déjà commencé vos cadeaux de Noyël ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Septembre 2009)

non, mais va falloir que je commence à y pense!



Tu es content de retourner en hiver?


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Septembre 2009)

Pour moi c'est toujours l'hiver.

Dernier livre lu ?


----------



## clochelune (28 Septembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour moi c'est toujours l'hiver.
> 
> Dernier livre lu ?



un mary lester (polar breton!)

as-tu eu de l'acné ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Septembre 2009)

non.


Toi oui?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2009)

Yes

Ta dernière exposition ?


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2009)

Pas vraiment une exposition, mais plutôt le vernissage de Jey, le sympathique gars qui m'a tatoué le dessin de Ned.

Sinon, la dernière expo, c'était justement Ned et le 9ème concept au Palais Beaubourg.


Tu connais le boulot du 9ème concept ?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Septembre 2009)

Pas du tout&#8230;

Qui vient de perdre son abonnement de bus?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Septembre 2009)

pas moi...


toi?


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Septembre 2009)

non, 

y'a quoi dans ton frigo?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Septembre 2009)

Quasiment tout&#8230;

Un coca?


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Septembre 2009)

non, 
plutot une bonne biere?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Septembre 2009)

oh que oui!

qoi comme bière?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Septembre 2009)

1664? 

Autre chose qu'un numéro?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Septembre 2009)

bien plus.


tu as deja gouté la bière artisanale?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Septembre 2009)

Non&#8230;

Page 285, jusqu'à combien on ira?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Septembre 2009)

je ne sais pas...


tu est medium?


----------



## Aski (28 Septembre 2009)

Non, je devine rien, sauf si c'est en train de se passer &#8230;


Tu peut pas accélérer le temps et arriver à Mercredi pour moi ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Septembre 2009)

non.


Pourquoi mercredi?


----------



## Aski (28 Septembre 2009)

J'attend un colis ! Mon Archos 5 Android &#8230;


Tanpis, que faire pour patienter ?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Septembre 2009)

Glander au bar 

On se compte ? (1)


----------



## Aski (29 Septembre 2009)

(2) Au suivant 


Qui sera le 3 ?


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Septembre 2009)

moi, 

Quel est la marque de ton téléphone portable?


----------



## Macbeth (29 Septembre 2009)

Samsung, mais bientôt apple.

T'as pas un peu les chtouilles ?


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Septembre 2009)

pas en ce moment (d'apres la signification du mot dans mon patois local )

sieste ou boulot?


----------



## Aski (29 Septembre 2009)

Sport ! Et 1, 2, 3, 4 


Tu en fait avec moi ?


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Septembre 2009)

non, je bosse 

sur votre lieu de travail, mac, windows ou linux?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Septembre 2009)

Mac.


quels système as tu chez toi autre que mac?


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Septembre 2009)

windows XP sur un vieux pc portable, et iphone OS sur 2 iphone 

pour ton prochain week end, plage, campagne ou montagne?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Septembre 2009)

Paris. (en plsu c'est la nuit blanche)


Tu vas la faire?


----------



## clochelune (29 Septembre 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> Paris. (en plsu c'est la nuit blanche)
> 
> 
> Tu vas la faire?


 

non, j'ai vomi cette nuit!

as-tu un ebook sony reader ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2009)

clochelune a dit:


> non, j'ai vomi cette nuit!
> 
> as-tu un ebook sony reader ?



Non, j'ai un incunable poussiéreux avec reliure.

Chaussons ou pieds nus ?


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Septembre 2009)

pied nu, voir chaussette quand il fait vraiment froid 

ton mac, c'est un ordinateur fixe ou portable?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2009)

Un portafixe - soit un portable avec clavier et souris filaires et plan incliné en bois "home made" avec rangement dessous pour les cables que quand je l'aurais peint, il tuera sa mère.

Combien d'ordinateurs perso as-tu eu ?


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Septembre 2009)

4 en tout, dont 2 PC qui ont été upgradés pour augmenter leur durée de vie, puis 2 macs, dont le dernier a 1 semaine.

ton avatar est-il représentatif de ta personnalité?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2009)

le_magi61 a dit:


> ton avatar est-il représentatif de ta personnalité?


 
Je ne sais pas, ça dépend de la manière dont tu interprètes mon avatar.

Comment l'interprètes-tu ?


----------



## clochelune (29 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je ne sais pas, ça dépend de la manière dont tu interprètes mon avatar.
> 
> Comment l'interprètes-tu ?


 
un shaddock blasé!!

as-tu les pieds froids la nuit ?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Septembre 2009)

je ne sais pas, je dors! 


tu connais le rewind?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2009)

Nope

Ton smiley préféré ?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Septembre 2009)

Et toi?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Septembre 2009)

iPad ou iTablet?


----------



## Nephou (29 Septembre 2009)

iBlet

est-ce que vous savez que les contributions ayant lieu ici ne sont pas comptabilisées ?


----------



## Aski (29 Septembre 2009)

Ah mince 


On m'aurait menti ? on m'aurait mené ici à l'insu de mon plein gré ?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Septembre 2009)

et oui!


Pour quand la democratiqation du ligh Peak?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Septembre 2009)

Je dirais 1 an à peu près&#8230;

Tu l'adopteras?


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je dirais 1 an à peu près
> 
> Tu l'adopteras?



Non, ça fait des saletés.

32 ou 64 bit ?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Septembre 2009)

64 bits! 

Tu as aussi tes places pour This Is It?!


----------



## clochelune (29 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> 64 bits!
> 
> Tu as aussi tes places pour This Is It?!



non
tu connais daniela d'elmer food beat ?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Septembre 2009)

Non, pas du tout! 

Jackson 5?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (29 Septembre 2009)

Ah oui.. :bebe:

As-tu remarqué que des que ce fil part dans une discussion sur un sujet original ou méconnu du grand public, je m'en écarte ? :love:


----------



## Macuserman (29 Septembre 2009)

Oui&#8230;

Et alors?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Septembre 2009)

rien!


tu as dejà fait un mix? (sonore)


----------



## Macuserman (29 Septembre 2009)

Non!

Pourquoi, toi oui?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Septembre 2009)

oui.


ta guitare préférée?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Septembre 2009)

Euhh je n'en fais pas, je n'y connais rien!

Quoi comme mix?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Septembre 2009)

euh... ben enregistrement plus mix d'une chanson...


qu'est ce que tu appels un "type de mix"?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Septembre 2009)

Quel type de chanson mixée! 

À quand la fibre optique sans fil?


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Septembre 2009)

quand les poules auront des dents de sagesse 

Tu connais Saycet ?


----------



## aCLR (30 Septembre 2009)

Non, mais je connais

Ça c'est&#8230;



As-tu déjà passé un séjour dans un palace ?


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Septembre 2009)

un palace, non, mais dans de beaux hotels, oui (pas en France)

AS tu déjà passé un séjour dans un hotel minable, inconfortable et sale?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Septembre 2009)

Oui

Tu voyages ?


----------



## estcethomas (30 Septembre 2009)

quand j'ai du temps et de l'argent oui!



connais tous les composants de ton ordi?


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Septembre 2009)

pratiquement tous 

tu suis de pres l'actualité informatique?


----------



## estcethomas (30 Septembre 2009)

oui.


Pas toi?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2009)

Non.

Pour quoi faire ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Septembre 2009)

Ben oui

Pour quoi faire ?


----------



## jugnin (30 Septembre 2009)

Bah pour être au fait de l'actualité informatique.

Tu culpabilises pas trop d'être une buse en actualité informatique ?


----------



## estcethomas (30 Septembre 2009)

ben non je la lis j'ai dit!


quelle est la chose qui t'énerve à coup sur?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Bah pour être au fait de l'actualité informatique.
> 
> Tu culpabilises pas trop d'être une buse en actualité informatique ?


 
Non.

Et je ne comprends pas vos remarques.

Je n'ai fais que poser une question.

Est-ce un forum d'aide ?


----------



## clochelune (30 Septembre 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> ben non je la lis j'ai dit!
> 
> 
> quelle est la chose qui t'énerve à coup sur?




ma livebox qui se déconnecte sans cesse!

aimes-tu la vodka ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2009)

Pas plus que ça.

Qui es-tu ?


----------



## clochelune (30 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pas plus que ça.
> 
> Qui es-tu ?




le yeti ;-)

portes-tu des chaussettes trouées ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2009)

Pas aujourd'hui.

As-tu un _dress code_ (explicite ou pas) au boulot ?


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Septembre 2009)

non, tous à poil! 

pour aller au travail, transport en commun, vélo, marche à pied ou voiture?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2009)

Transport en commun - marche de temps en temps au retour, mais il y a dans les 7 bornes, alors...

Aimes-tu marcher ?


----------



## jugnin (30 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Transport en commun - marche de temps en temps au retour, mais il y a dans les 7 bornes, alors...
> 
> Aimes-tu marcher ?



Non. ça m'oblige à me déplacer exclusivement en voiture, ce qui n'est pas toujours pratique pour aller du salon à ma chambre (il y a un escalier).

T'as pas honte ?


----------



## clochelune (30 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Non. ça m'oblige à me déplacer exclusivement en voiture, ce qui n'est pas toujours pratique pour aller du salon à ma chambre (il y a un escalier).
> 
> T'as pas honte ?



jamais!! sauf de certains goûts musicaux merdiques!

t'aimes quoi dans les années 80 ?


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Septembre 2009)

Le silence après.

Ton prochain livre ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2009)

Je suis en train de l'écrire, au mieux je le propose aux éditeurs début 2011.

Es-tu un artiste ?
Et si oui, pourquoi ?


----------



## clochelune (30 Septembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le silence après.
> 
> Ton prochain livre ?



j'hésite entre plusieurs!!

"la barque silencieuse" de Quignard peut-être


un haïku ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2009)

grillée à l'automne
la Lune par Ponk
le vent doux de ses remords.​


----------



## clochelune (30 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je suis en train de l'écrire, au mieux je le propose aux éditeurs début 2011.
> 
> Es-tu un artiste ?
> Et si oui, pourquoi ?



pas un artiste, juste amatrice dans une équipe de poésie de bénévoles

aimes-tu les dimanches ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h03 ----------




PonkHead a dit:


> grillée à l'automne
> la Lune par Ponk
> le vent doux de ses remords.​



merci du haïku! pas de question ?

le blanc se dévide
dans la mousse de la chopine
et l'enfer du décor

euh bon!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2009)

J'aimerai les dimanches le jour où ils cesseront d'enfanter des lundis.

Qui de l'oeuf ou de la poule ?


----------



## clochelune (30 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> J'aimerai les dimanches le jour où ils cesseront d'enfanter des lundis.
> 
> Qui de l'oeuf ou de la poule ?




le dinosaure

fuis-tu les déjeuners en famille ?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Septembre 2009)

Euhhhc'est pas de rigueur!

District 9?!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2009)

Non 

Pourquoi létoile polaire brille plus que les autres ?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Septembre 2009)

Parce que c'est une planète&#8230;

Pourquoi retourne-t-on lentement à une période glaciaire?


----------



## clochelune (30 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Parce que c'est une planète
> 
> Pourquoi retourne-t-on lentement à une période glaciaire?



le climat déréglé par l'homme (et la planète qui se dérègle) 
parce que c'est mathématique ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (1 Octobre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi l&#8217;étoile polaire brille plus que les autres ?





Macuserman a dit:


> Parce que c'est une planète&#8230;


FAUX (j peux pas laisser passer...désolé)
C'est juste une étoile alignée avec l'axe de rotation de la terre, ce qui la rend immobile vue d'ici...
après, pas sûre que ce soit la raison pour laquelle elle brille beaucoup...




sinon, ben oui, la nature c'est des maths...

tu aimes les maths?


----------



## jugnin (1 Octobre 2009)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> FAUX (j peux pas laisser passer...désolé)
> C'est juste une étoile alignée avec l'axe de rotation de la terre, ce qui la rend immobile vue d'ici...
> après, pas sûre que ce soit la raison pour laquelle elle brille beaucoup...
> 
> ...



Ouais. Plus que les maths ne m'ont jamais aimé, hélas.

Sais-tu ce qu'est un EPST ?


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Octobre 2009)

non,

tu aimes le saucisson sec?


----------



## jugnin (1 Octobre 2009)

le_magi61 a dit:


> non,
> 
> tu aimes le saucisson sec?



Ouais.

Pourquoi tu changes de sujet ?


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Octobre 2009)

Ouai, avec un petit rouge de pays et le morceau pain qui va bien. :love:

Ton choix : souris Apple, souris tiers, trackpad ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouais.
> 
> Pourquoi tu changes de sujet ?


 
C'est son choix.

C'est quoi, un EPST ?


----------



## jugnin (1 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est son choix.
> 
> C'est quoi, un EPST ?



Un Etablissement Public Sexuellement Transmissible.

Tu me crois ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Un Etablissement Public Sexuellement Transmissible.
> 
> Tu me crois ?


 
Je ne crois en rien.

Et Dieu, dans tout ça ?


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Octobre 2009)

il faut le laisser où il n'est pas.

Quel type de vin préféres tu?


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Octobre 2009)

Mon coeur va vers les Bourgognes rouges. Mais ça dépend aussi de ce que je mange avec. Y'a vraiment que le champagne que je n'apprécie pas.

Fromage à pâte cuite ou fromage cru ?


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Octobre 2009)

fromage crû!

pont l'eveque ou livarot?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Octobre 2009)

Livarot?

Je me suis trompé en lisant, j'ai cru lire étoile du Berger, pardon&#8230;est ce grave?


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Octobre 2009)

non, ça ne me derange pas 

à la télé, tu préféres le foot feminin ou le patinage artistique masculin?


----------



## clochelune (1 Octobre 2009)

le_magi61 a dit:


> non, ça ne me derange pas
> 
> à la télé, tu préféres le foot feminin ou le patinage artistique masculin?



patinage artistique masculin ;-) lol

as-tu vu qu'os x facile (consacré à snow léopard) a réouvert ses portes ?


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Octobre 2009)

Ouai. Je n'y vais plus trop souvent. A tord sans doute, y'a toujours des trucs à apprendre un peu partout.

Tintin ou Milou ?


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Octobre 2009)

le capitaine haddock!

desperate housewives ou breaking bad?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2009)

Oz

Ta viande préférée ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Octobre 2009)

ben ça dépends de ce qui va avec!


tu fumes la chicha?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Octobre 2009)

Non.

Tu fumes du chi.... ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Octobre 2009)

Non, pas d'alcool pas de drogues&#8230;

Toi si?


----------



## maiwen (1 Octobre 2009)

mon dieu mais qu'est-ce qu'on va faire !!!???? 

la droge c'est tabou ... 

en viendra-t-on à bout ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Octobre 2009)

Oui, comme les cailloux! 

Nouveaux iMac?!


----------



## estcethomas (1 Octobre 2009)

tu m'as bien regardé? il n'y a pas marqué Jobs sur mon front j'en sais pas plus que toi! 


non mais vous êtes serieux pas d'alcool, pas de drogue? Pas de sexe non plus? Et puis plus de contact humain? Et puis allons y vive big brother? J'en fais trop?


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Octobre 2009)

Non. Essaye la Lune. 

Et pendant que tu ne fait pas toutes ces choses... un peu de P2P ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Octobre 2009)

bien sur! euh non non bien sur... les sites ont des oreils... chut!


Ton client bittorrent?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Octobre 2009)

ce fût IMesh et WinMX, je sais même pâs s'ils existent encore d'ailleurs...
Que c'est loin tout ça !

Tournez Manège : c'était mieux avant / Cauet il roxx tout ?


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Octobre 2009)

je ne savais même pas que ça existait encore...
ou alors, ils ont fait un remix?

tu regardes beaucoup la télé?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Octobre 2009)

Oui, ma PS3 y est branchée ! 

Apéritif ou Digestif ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Octobre 2009)

Peu, je préfère le velours rouge des salles obscures.

Si tu devais trouver un adjectif unique pour qualifier Cauet, Delarue, Nagui, Arthur, ce serait ...... ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Octobre 2009)

:sleep:


qu'est ce que tu ferais si t'avais le porte feuille de Manu Chao?


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Octobre 2009)

Je partirais en vacances au moins jusqu'au Congo 

monopoly ou scrabble?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Octobre 2009)

monop'



tu connais le loup garou en jeux de société?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Octobre 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> :sleep:



Mais il dit quoi ton smiley ????



estcethomas a dit:


> tu connais le loup garou en jeux de société?



Ah non.

Tu vas prendre quoi à l'apéro ce midi ?


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Octobre 2009)

rien, l'apero attendra ce soir, ricard ou biere, je ne sais pas encore...

pull ou gilet?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2009)

Pull

Pourquoi le piment pique-t-il ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Octobre 2009)

parce que c'est comme ça!


tu as un dock à disque dur?


----------



## clochelune (2 Octobre 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> parce que c'est comme ça!
> 
> 
> tu as un dock à disque dur?



un dock  à disque dur ? deux disques durs externes, oui (80 et 250 go et compte en prendre un de 500 go pour time machine), mais là je ne vois pas

frites mayo, frites ketchup ou frites nature ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Octobre 2009)

Nature.

Frites of the moule or Fruit of the loom ?


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Octobre 2009)

frittes de verre !

c'est qui le plus fort, l'hippopotame ou le rhinoceros?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Octobre 2009)

L'hippo a l'air gentil comme ça tout plein, mais c'est une vraie teigne, le rhino parait plein de haine pour le monde qui l'entoure et est prêt à encorner tout le monde, mais derrière sa carapace grise et boueuse se cache une midinette romantique... je dirais donc égalité sous les apparences.

Julien Doré est il un arnaqueur ?


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Octobre 2009)

je ne connais pas cette personne ...
qui est-il?


----------



## Aski (2 Octobre 2009)

Un chanteur il me semble  mais à confirmer.


Tu en est fan ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Octobre 2009)

tu m'as bien regardé? 


pourquoi les émission de mtv sont nases?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Octobre 2009)

Parce que c'est du US mal porté en France&#8230;

Sharp ou Pioneer?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2009)

Whirlpool

Brune ou blonde ?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (2 Octobre 2009)

Brune à 100%

Rousse ou pas ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Octobre 2009)

Non&#8230;

Pue des pieds?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Octobre 2009)

non.


on fait quoi demain?


----------



## itako (3 Octobre 2009)

Alors déjà demain c'est pas aujourd'hui, je sais pas de quel demain tu parles mais moi il ne m'enchante pas, il ne sera ni roux ni puant, pas français et pas étrange à la fois, je pense qu'on peut se déplacer à califourchon à ses côtés, sentir son aura ruminer à plusieurs miles et bénéficier d'une immunité toute propre à son injonction, je pense pas pouvoir parler en termes, mais bien en dires. J'ai du pro-dégradé une réflexion notoire à ce sujet sans jamais venir à bout, sans plastique et sans douleur, je crois d'ailleurs qu'une aille gentiment posée dans ton lit peut faire des merveilles à tout vas tant que tu ne crois pas au devenir indien qui pourtant devrait s'exporter à merveille d'ici quelques jours, droite ou gauche Et milieu bien entendu, nous n'en savons pas plus que le mouchoir qui brûle dans la cage d'escalier, en tout cas je pense pouvoir me prononcer sans un recule permanent et phobique.

J'ai toujours su qu'un bout de lui resterait avec nous, et toi tu pense pouvoir en distribuer officieusement ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Octobre 2009)

Absolument, je suis prêt à distribuer un bout de mouchoir, de Tenesse, etc 

Ne crois tu pas que quoi qu'on dise concernant la morosité observée, on ne peut se passer de revoir certaines organisations matricielles pertinentes, dans une perspective correcte ?


----------



## Lamégère (3 Octobre 2009)

Ben heu... comment dire.... M'en fous complètement des organisations matricielles pertinentes dans une perspective correcte 


T'as pas honte de poser des questions comme ça de bon matin?????


----------



## Macuserman (3 Octobre 2009)

Non, les gens doivent être secoués! 

Tu achèteras le nouvelle MM?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Octobre 2009)

si elle aussi bien que celle qu'on a deja non!



tu aimes les sims?


----------



## Lamégère (3 Octobre 2009)

Ah ouais c'est trop bon, surtout ceux à la framboise!!:love:

Comment ça je suis hors sujet?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Octobre 2009)

J'en sais rien moi!

Vive les framboises?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Octobre 2009)

okay! :mouais:



tu aimes les sucettes?


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Octobre 2009)

Non.

Tu aimes France Gall ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Octobre 2009)

non.


Tu aimes les robots en plastique qui dansent?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Octobre 2009)

Daft Punk? Oui j'aime Love Digital&#8230;

Le raisin, c'est bon?


----------



## Aski (3 Octobre 2009)

Surtout quand il sort d'une bouteille de vin &#8230;



Tu as allumé le chauffage ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Octobre 2009)

Non pas encore.

Je me chauffe à la dive bouteille 

Tu crois que les Irlandais vont rejoindre l'Europe ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2009)

Ouais :rateau:

Ta dernière maladie ?


----------



## itako (3 Octobre 2009)

En ce moment une rino, sinon y'a deux moi une rougeole.

Dernier tour a l'hôpital?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Octobre 2009)

Sais plus trop.

J'ai oublié la question que je devais poser, tu peux m'aider ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Octobre 2009)

Oui!

C'était: Est ce que je dois poser une question à la personne suivante?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Octobre 2009)

Ah oui, merci.

Mais pourquoi ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Octobre 2009)

Ça j'en sais strictement rien!

Vous savez où on en est de la "saisie prédictive" promise par Snow Leopard?


----------



## clochelune (3 Octobre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ça j'en sais strictement rien!
> 
> Vous savez où on en est de la "saisie prédictive" promise par Snow Leopard?



non! vous mangez quoi ce soir (invité ou maison)?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Octobre 2009)

Maison, escalope de dinde et roquette.

Et toi ?


----------



## clochelune (3 Octobre 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Maison, escalope de dinde et roquette.
> 
> Et toi ?



sais pas encore! mais maison car épuisée!

télé ordi livre ce soir ? ou autre ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Octobre 2009)

Ordi je pense, boulot demain! 

Stylo à bille ou encre?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (3 Octobre 2009)

Bille..

Crayon à papier ou critérium ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Octobre 2009)

Critérium!

Télécommande individuelle ou universelle?


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (3 Octobre 2009)

Individuelle.. :/

Sony ou LG ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Octobre 2009)

Sony! 

Madonna ou Dion?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2009)

Bose.


Coton-tige ou annulaire ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Octobre 2009)

Coton&#8230;

Tena ou Always?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2009)

Je pisse debout.


Fatigue ou coup de barre ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Octobre 2009)

Fatigue!

Tout ou rien?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2009)

Rien de tout ça, je me plais dans la nuance.


Caviar pas doré ou Crémant de Bourgogne ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Octobre 2009)

Crémant&#8230;

Grippe ou Rhyno?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2009)

Heuuu... Féroce !


Ignorer ou s'en aller ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Octobre 2009)

Ignorer&#8230;

Redémarrer ou pas?!


----------



## itako (4 Octobre 2009)

Nan !

picon-bière !


----------



## estcethomas (4 Octobre 2009)

bière! 



tu as trop bue?


----------



## Aski (4 Octobre 2009)

Je m'en suis tapé une cuite 


On repart pour une  tournée ?


----------



## Macuserman (4 Octobre 2009)

C'est parti!!

Dois je me rendormir?


----------



## clochelune (4 Octobre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> C'est parti!!
> 
> Dois je me rendormir?



oui!

vampire ou fantôme ?


----------



## teo (4 Octobre 2009)

fantôme


2,5 kg de perdu avec cette grosse grippe classique, un nouveau régime minceur en ce début de saison ?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Octobre 2009)

c'est une façon de voir les chose...


Combien de fois tu vas au fast food par mois?


----------



## teo (4 Octobre 2009)

En comptant les seuls kebabs, entre 0 et 1 fois par mois. 


Tu te fais à manger toi-même combien de fois par mois ? (hors plats cuisinés, donc&#8230


----------



## Macuserman (4 Octobre 2009)

5 fois à peu près&#8230;

Règle ou équerre?


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Octobre 2009)

T

Thé vert ou thé noir ?


----------



## Macuserman (4 Octobre 2009)

Thé vert&#8230;

À quand les écrans 3D tactiles?


----------



## teo (4 Octobre 2009)

Comment un _écran_ (plat, très plat et donc, 2D) peut il être 3D, tactile ou pas ? Non, tu cherches dans la mauvaise direction, dude.

Très bientôt chacun réclamera sa puce à réalité augmentée sans se rendre compte des inconvénients&#8230; attachés 
Enjoy 

Fais-tu ta lessive tout seul, chez toi ou ailleurs ?


----------



## Macuserman (4 Octobre 2009)

Chez moi&#8230;

Mais ne pouvons nous pas rêver aux écran en projection spatiale tactile comme dans les films? :love:


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Octobre 2009)

Pour le X... "Imagine the possibilities" comme disait le slogan. :rateau:

Et tu saurais où mettre les mains ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Octobre 2009)

J'ai quelques ptites idées oui.

Tu as aimé District 9 ?


----------



## Elesthor (4 Octobre 2009)

Pas Vu.

Disney ou pixar?


----------



## Macuserman (4 Octobre 2009)

Pixar!

IR ou Bluetooth?


----------



## Elesthor (4 Octobre 2009)

Filiaire \o/

Design du tournesol ou de l'imac alu?


----------



## Macuserman (4 Octobre 2009)

Tournesol en alu.

Banque ou coffre chez soi?


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Octobre 2009)

Trésor Public 

Caïman ou Bahamas ?


----------



## Macuserman (4 Octobre 2009)

George Town! 

Haïti ou Cuba?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Octobre 2009)

cuba.


Tu as un porte bonheur?


----------



## Macuserman (4 Octobre 2009)

Euh, disons que parmis tout ce que je pensais en être, rien ne marche deux fois de suite.

Et la chance n'existe pas, parce que c'est nous qui l'avons en nous&#8230; Pas vrai?


----------



## Elesthor (4 Octobre 2009)

Tout dépend de ce que nous concevons comme chance, s'il faut remettre la-dite conception pour un ensemble de faits ordonnés de façon chaotiques par le hasard ou si une "présence" nous borde le c** de nouille^^

Seigneur des anneaux ou Star Wars (la GRANDE question existentielle du XXI eme siècle^^)?


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Octobre 2009)

Star War, le vrai, c'est à dire le cycle des années 70/80.

Par contre, si tu ajoutes l'abjecte opération ramasse fric des années 2000, alors sans contexte le Seigneur des Anneaux parce que le scénario tient mieux la route et qu'il ne se sont pas laissés avaler par les effets spéciaux. Je sais, les livres c'est toujours mieux, mais avoir adapté l'oeuvre en gardant intact son esprit est un tour de force qui mérite d'être salué, d'autant plus qu'il est très rare.

Y'en a qui ne sont pas d'accord ?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Octobre 2009)

non non.


tu regardes la télé?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Octobre 2009)

Oui

BBF et BBA évoquent quoi pour toi ?


----------



## clochelune (5 Octobre 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Oui
> 
> BBF et BBA évoquent quoi pour toi ?



beurk, des banques (une au moins!)
mets-tu du whisky dans ta tisane (ou whisky nature ;-) ?

edit euh même pas sûre pour les banques (chuis nulle en actions et banques)
génériques de quelque chose!! ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Octobre 2009)

clochelune a dit:


> beurk, des banques (une au moins!)



des banques ! Diantre, fichtre non.
Je pensais qu'un des piliers du bar (il se reconnaitra sûrement), amateur de musique aurait trouvé Brel, Brassens, Ferré puis Beck Bogert Appice, mais non 



clochelune a dit:


> mets-tu du whisky dans ta tisane (ou whisky nature ;-) ?



non, pur. Jameson ce week-end, comme dans les polars hilarants de Kinky Friedman  

Tu connais ?


----------



## clochelune (5 Octobre 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> des banques ! Diantre, fichtre non.
> Je pensais qu'un des piliers du bar (il se reconnaitra sûrement), amateur de musique aurait trouvé Brel, Brassens, Ferré puis Beck Bogert Appice, mais non
> 
> 
> ...



non ;-) mais ça viendra!! là j'ai commencé "nous n'irons plus au bois" de dame higgins clark (ses premiers sont très biens les derniers vraiment pas top) je me mets à peine aux polars!
j'avais bien fait de mettre édit car en effet des banques ça allait pas trop!!

tu connais les mary lester ? (polars bretons)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h00 ----------




thunderheart a dit:


> des banques ! Diantre, fichtre non.
> Je pensais qu'un des piliers du bar (il se reconnaitra sûrement), amateur de musique aurait trouvé Brel, Brassens, Ferré puis Beck Bogert Appice, mais non
> 
> 
> ...



ah et brel brassens ferré j'adore ;-) beck boggert apic, là non je ne connais pas! mais alain lleprest oui ou d'autres pas trop connus


----------



## LeProf (5 Octobre 2009)

Pas du tout.

Quel est le nom de ton parfum ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Octobre 2009)

Sueur et Luxure 

Fais chaud là non ?


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Octobre 2009)

non, j'ai froid!

tu as passé un bon week end?


----------



## Macuserman (5 Octobre 2009)

Oui, bon WE, et bon lundi!

Et toi quoi comme semaine à venir?


----------



## 217ae1 (5 Octobre 2009)

une semaine normal, rien de particulier

et toi ?


----------



## Macuserman (5 Octobre 2009)

Euuh j'ai une moitié de semaine, je pars à Clermont Ferrand&#8230;

À quand iTunes 64 bits?


----------



## LeProf (5 Octobre 2009)

Va savoir....


Qu'est-ce qu'on mange ce soir ?


----------



## clochelune (5 Octobre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> Va savoir....
> 
> 
> Qu'est-ce qu'on mange ce soir ?



on sait pas encore! croissant au jambon j'espère!

t'as 1 ordi ou plusieurs ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Octobre 2009)

Plusieurs : 1 MBP et des PCs sous d'autres OS Unix (OpenBSD, FreeBSD, Linux)

Comment sont tes chaussons (photo ?) ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2009)

Je n'en ai pas 

Ton peintre préféré ?


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Octobre 2009)

Nattier.

Ton auteur préféré ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2009)

Difficile à dire, Mo Hayder ?

Ton chant préféré ?


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Octobre 2009)

Le chant du départ.

Compositeur ?


----------



## LeProf (5 Octobre 2009)

Jim Morrison

et ta couleur ?


----------



## 217ae1 (5 Octobre 2009)

vert.

ta borne airport préféré ?


----------



## Macuserman (5 Octobre 2009)

Extreme&#8230;

Ton clavier préféré?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Octobre 2009)

Christian 

Ta chanson préférée des Doors ?


----------



## Macuserman (5 Octobre 2009)

Euh je ne les écoute pas!

Celle de Daniel Balavoine qui te plaît le plus?


----------



## Aski (6 Octobre 2009)

"Le chanteur"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jcys3B3eBAI


Mais bon, je suis plutôt dans le style Nightwish d'habitude, tu écoute ça ?


----------



## aCLR (6 Octobre 2009)

Non&#8230;

Existe-t-il aussi le style _dayreality_ ?


----------



## teo (6 Octobre 2009)

à part _Reality_ de Bowie, que j'aime bien  mais je ne sais pas si c'est de ça dont vous causez obscurément 

Y'a des matins où tu as l'impression de ramer sans avancer ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Octobre 2009)

OUI.
Comme si j'étais attaché à une ancre

Petit dé'j le matin ?


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Octobre 2009)

obligatoire : café noir, tartines, beurre (doux ) jus d'orange.

thé ou café?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Octobre 2009)

Thé le matin, kawa ensuite.

Tu aimes le miel de chataigner ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Octobre 2009)

je connais pas.

Mie de pain : dense ou aérée ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Octobre 2009)

ben tout dépend du pain...


grasse mat' ce matin?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Octobre 2009)

non.

Ménage suite à déménagement de meuble.

Notre Avenir : il est dejà écrit ou c'est à nous de le créer ?


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Octobre 2009)

nous le créons à chaque instant.

tu trouves que les lampes living color font "bobos"?


----------



## clochelune (6 Octobre 2009)

le_magi61 a dit:


> nous le créons à chaque instant.
> 
> tu trouves que les lampes living color font "bobos"?



sans opinion, ne connais pas trop! les bobos si ;-)
combien de tasses de thé ou café (ou autre) pour te réveiller ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Octobre 2009)

une.

De tout façon le vrai café je pense n'en n'avoir jamais bu.

Au sommet de ton Cappucino : mousse de lait ou crème fraiche ?


----------



## clochelune (6 Octobre 2009)

petit_louis a dit:


> une.
> 
> De tout façon le vrai café je pense n'en n'avoir jamais bu.
> 
> Au sommet de ton Cappucino : mousse de lait ou crème fraiche ?



ici c'est thé ;-) sinon crème fraîche (ou chantilly encore meilleure sur le capuccino!

avec ou sans sucre (ou sucrette ou miel...) ?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Octobre 2009)

Avec&#8230;

Antioxydants ou pas?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Octobre 2009)

ça dépends sur quoi?


la vidéo du jour?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2009)

Sur Youtube ?

La question que tu te poses tous les jours ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Octobre 2009)

qu'est ce que je vais me faire à manger?


Et toi que vas tu te faire à manger?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Octobre 2009)

Ce soir gnocchis et film! 

Et toi quoi de bon en cuisine?


----------



## LeProf (6 Octobre 2009)

Aubergines farcis ... et c'est déjà englouti !!!

Quoi de bien à la téloche ?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Octobre 2009)

Quedal, je regarde ça en streaming (The Big Band Theory).

Ça te dit quelque chose?


----------



## Elesthor (6 Octobre 2009)

Pas du tout...

Acrro à Dr House?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Octobre 2009)

Accro? Non, mais j'aime bcp! =)

Et toi?


----------



## LeProf (6 Octobre 2009)

Connais de nom, mais jamais vu !

Tu me prépares un verre, qu'est-ce que tu mets dedans ?


----------



## Elesthor (6 Octobre 2009)

Soho(liqueur de litchi) , sirop de sucre de canne et vin rosé =)

Vin blanc ou Rouge?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h25 ----------

Soho(liqueur de litchi) , sirop de sucre de canne et vin rosé =)

Larousse ou Robert?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Octobre 2009)

comme toujours, ça dépends ce qui l'accompagne, après si c'est boire pour boire je dirai blanc.


Tu sais pas ou trouver un iphone gratuitement?


----------



## Elesthor (6 Octobre 2009)

Boire pour boire cay mal!


Non je ne sais pas LEGALEMENT ou en trouver un =)

Ipod Nano ou Classic?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Octobre 2009)

Nano.

Au fait, ne serait-ce pas iPod que l'on écrit?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Octobre 2009)

Si, mais on peu compter sur toi pour nous le rappeler! :sleep:


tu regardes la télé? Si oui quoi?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Octobre 2009)

J'ai regardé "Ah si j'étais riche" sur la 3 avec Daroussin, sympa

T'as vu la version française de Pimp My Ride ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Octobre 2009)

oui.


Pourquoi cet avatar?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Octobre 2009)

Parce que SL est une innovation depuis le coeur du système! 

On devrait pas écrire iMac?


----------



## aCLR (7 Octobre 2009)

Apprend déjà à écrire mon pseudo, après on verra&#8230; 


Quelle est la couleur dominante de ta housse de couette ?


----------



## Elesthor (7 Octobre 2009)

Mi vert mi blanc entrelacé ^^

Thé vert ou noir?


----------



## teo (7 Octobre 2009)

Plutôt noir.

la remarque d'aCLR me fait penser à une chose: ne penses-tu pas que la plupart des membres lisent nos pseudos et les interprètent comme ils "pensent que le pseudo s'écrit" et non pas sur sa vraie orthographe ? C'est une nonchalence qui tend au manque de respect. Ce n'est pas très important, mais quand on m'écrit TEO ou théo ou THEO, c'est un peu comme quand on écorche un prénom comme Jérôme en l'écrivant Jerome ou Jérome. Il suffit pourtant de lire et de recopier.


----------



## g.robinson (7 Octobre 2009)

Bonne question teo ! Voici ma réponse ---> là  

Moi aussi j'en ai une question... dans ma tête


----------



## estcethomas (7 Octobre 2009)

ok...


un film à voir cet aprem?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (7 Octobre 2009)

enfermés dehors !! (j m'étais pas marrée comme ça devant un film depuis bien longtemps...)

tu t'es déjà enfermé dehors?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Octobre 2009)

Oui.

Ca t'arrive d'avoir furieusement envie de rentrer chez toi et d'oublier le dehors ?


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Octobre 2009)

non, pas recemment en tout cas...
quelle ta série tv préférée du moment?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Octobre 2009)

ben justement je n'en ai plus... avant c'était lost, j'ai regardé toutes les saisons d'une traite!


Tu en as une à me proposer?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Octobre 2009)

Sons Of Anarchy

Tu connais ?


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Octobre 2009)

Oui, c'est une bonne série, mais pas au niveau de The Shield (y'a un scénariste en commun entre les 2 séries).

Basket ou chaussures de ville?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Octobre 2009)

Chaussures de villes, les basket c'est mauvais pour le dos! 

À quand un billard virtuel?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Octobre 2009)

aucune idée, mais c'est pas une mauvaise idée, juste pour les batailles de boules c'est moi marrant!


t'es bagarreur?


----------



## Elesthor (7 Octobre 2009)

Non, mais je pratique le karaté depuis une dizaine d'année (ouai ça aprait contradictoire et pourtant...)

ski ou snowboard?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Octobre 2009)

dur comme question... J'aime bien le snow, mais je dois bien avouer que j'ai une petite préférence pour le ski, parce que ça j'adore carrément!


tu connais fred fresh?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Octobre 2009)

Non.

Tu connais Coconut Records?


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Octobre 2009)

non plus 
tu fais quoi dans la vie?


----------



## LeProf (7 Octobre 2009)

je collectionne les trombones.

A part ça, quelle est le dernier spectacle que tu as été voir ?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Octobre 2009)

Euh Nice Jazz Festival? 

Énoooooorme non?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2009)

Génial.

Pourquoi dit-on 40 ou 50 ''balais'' ?


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Octobre 2009)

Parce qu'il n'y avait pas d'aspirateur le jour où ils ont initié cette expression.

C'est quoi la question ?


----------



## TiteLine (7 Octobre 2009)

To be or not to be

Croyez-vous ceux qui disent que Shakespeare n'a pas écrit les oeuvres qu'on lui a attribuées?


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Octobre 2009)

Bah!

Et si je te dis que les types qui ont composé Love Me Do sont les mêmes qui ont composé A Day In The Life ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Octobre 2009)

Je dis OUI

Tu sais qui a chanté "Is Anybody In... The Ceremony is about to begin" ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Octobre 2009)

Morrison


ce ne serai pas plutôt "is evrybody in? The ceremony is about to begin?" ? 
*
*


----------



## thunderheart (8 Octobre 2009)

Oui 

T'as aimé le film avec V. Kilmer sur les Doors ?


----------



## LeProf (8 Octobre 2009)

Adoré 

Velvet Underground ou David Bowie ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Octobre 2009)

Velvet s'il fallait n'en citer qu'un   
Sinon, les deux 

T'as vu le film "Rude Boy" ?


----------



## clochelune (8 Octobre 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Velvet s'il fallait n'en citer qu'un
> Sinon, les deux
> 
> T'as vu le film "Rude Boy" ?


 

non! tu aimes les david lynch ?


----------



## globox3 (8 Octobre 2009)

*les* david lynch ... je n'en connais qu'un .. un vieux que j'aime bien .. pour les jeunes faut-il demander au ministre de la culture?


----------



## clochelune (8 Octobre 2009)

globox3 a dit:


> *les* david lynch ... je n'en connais qu'un .. un vieux que j'aime bien .. pour les jeunes faut-il demander au ministre de la culture?


 

les films!!

et jim morrison, ah mon idole!!
j'ai aimé "the doors" en film (il sortait l'année de mes 18 ans, je l'ai vu le lendemain de mes 18 ans)
mais je préfère le groupe!

aimes-tu nosferatu (de murneau) ?


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Octobre 2009)

Oui, même si je ne l'ai pas revu depuis très longtemps. A côté les Bella Lugozy ou les Copolla me paraissent du grand guignol. Le Murneau est plus moderne même si plus ancien. Comme _La Passion de Jeanne d'Arc_ de Dreyer. C'est au-delà du temps.

Tu aimes les films de Claude Sautet ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Octobre 2009)

sans plus.


Un htc touch, ça t'intéresse?


----------



## Elesthor (8 Octobre 2009)

Non , moi veux iphone!!

Tolkien ou Terry Pratchett?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Octobre 2009)

Tolkien.


"salut à toi", les ogres ou les beru?


----------



## clochelune (8 Octobre 2009)

doublon j'efface, sorry


----------



## clochelune (8 Octobre 2009)

dreyer ah et artaud qui jouait dans jeanne d'arc...

le reste, je laisse la main!
sinon sautet, ça dépend lesquels ;-) "un coeur en hiver" oui


tolkien et iphone lol! en revanche il pourrait être sur un sony reader

es-tu intéressé par un lecteur de livres électroniques ?

ps pardon pour le doublon précédent à effacer
l'ordi a débloqué


----------



## estcethomas (8 Octobre 2009)

non.

Toi oui?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2009)

Non

Les poils de nez ont-ils une odeur ?


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Octobre 2009)

non, mais il la prennent.

iPod ou iPhone ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Octobre 2009)

iphone


tu manges quoi ce soir?


----------



## NED (8 Octobre 2009)

Des Knacki®

Mais dis donc t'avais pas un cousin dans le cantal toi?


----------



## Aski (9 Octobre 2009)

Non, on travail pas dans le fromage 


Roquefort ou Camembert ?


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Octobre 2009)

Roquefort

Dock en bas ou sur un côté ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Octobre 2009)

En bas.

Où sont les toilettes ?


----------



## Elesthor (9 Octobre 2009)

TUprend à gauche en sortant de cette piece puis à droite, couloirsur 4 m , puis a droite et tadda^^

Nvidia ou Ati?


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Octobre 2009)

Nvidia sur mon imac...

La semaine, tu portes des chemises ou des t-shirt?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2009)

Chemise parce que c'est plus agréable à porter.

Ecoutes tu (beaucoup) de musiques non anglophones (ni française) ? (même si tu ne comprends pas ce qu'ils racontent :rateau
ABBA qui chante en français compte comme pour du suèdois


----------



## Aski (9 Octobre 2009)

Oui, des Chansons de Nightwish et de Tarja Turunen (en solo) en Finnois, ainsi qu'une chanson en Allemand &#8230;
(dans les deux cas je comprend strictement rien &#8230



Tu connais le finnois ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2009)

Non

Bon week-end en perspective ?


----------



## 217ae1 (9 Octobre 2009)

oui, un week-end repos. 

tu reçois souvent des coup de boules ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Octobre 2009)

Non.

Ça fait mal ?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Octobre 2009)

ça dépend comment tu le prends pas oui...


tu es violents?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2009)

Non 

Tu penses quoi des conventions que @Macuserman essaye tant bien que mal d'imposer ?  #tabou


----------



## thunderheart (10 Octobre 2009)

À chacun ses quêtes, comme Don Quichotte 

Penses tu qu'il faille accentuer les majuscules ?


----------



## Nephou (10 Octobre 2009)

oui, même quand elles sont composées en capitales

_sinon, vous n&#8217;en avez pas marre ?_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2009)

J'en ai marre de tout effectivement

Ton premier mot ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Octobre 2009)

non,


marre de quoi? 

EDIT: grillé, pour te répondre, je n'en sais rien!


----------



## Elesthor (10 Octobre 2009)

Non

De quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2009)

Bus

Ton premier mot ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Octobre 2009)

Ce fut Arghhhhhhhhh

Et tous les matins de la semaine, "Enc....." pour mon réveil.

Tu as écouté le dernier Mark Knopfler ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Octobre 2009)

je savais meme pas qu'il était encore vivant !

Plutot SMS ou mél ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Octobre 2009)

Si par Mèl tu entends une fille qui s'appellerai Mélanie ou Melisande alors je prends sans hésiter la fille! (si physiquement parlant tout est ok!)


tu as déjà acheté chez macway?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Octobre 2009)

Non.

Tu connais Materiel.net ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Octobre 2009)

avant que tu me le présentes, non.


c'est bien?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Octobre 2009)

J'aime bien oui, et j'ai l'impression que je ne suis pas le seul.

Tu connais Snow Checker ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Octobre 2009)

ça oui, mais je ne m'en sert pas vue que j'ai désinstallé SL...


ton groupé préféré?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Octobre 2009)

United Power 

En ce moment, ce serait BF et Prohibition, surprenant, envoûtant

Tu vas l'écouter ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Octobre 2009)

oui ça y est c'est fait!


le prochain concert que tu vas voir?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Octobre 2009)

Calvin Russel.

Et toi ?


----------



## melhao (11 Octobre 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Calvin Russel.
> 
> Et toi ?



J'aurais pu répondre Calvin Russel si le concert sur Montpellier n'avait pas été annulé 
Donc rien de prévu pour le moment.

Et sinon tu as vu Inglourious Basterds en VO ? :love:


----------



## LeProf (11 Octobre 2009)

Non il ne passait qu'en VF, mais je me suis bien régalé.

Que lis-tu en ce moment ?


----------



## melhao (12 Octobre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> Non il ne passait qu'en VF, mais je me suis bien régalé.
> 
> Que lis-tu en ce moment ?



Millénium 1 : Les hommes qui n'aimaient pas les femmes

Dernier film regardé ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Octobre 2009)

un prophète, pour la 3eme fois! 


Et toi?


----------



## melhao (12 Octobre 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> un prophète, pour la 3eme fois!
> 
> 
> Et toi?



Le petit Nicolas 

pourquoi n'es-tu pas encore couché ? :love:


----------



## LeProf (12 Octobre 2009)

je vais bien, merci 

toujours pas couché ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Octobre 2009)

sisi là je t'écris depuis un rêve sur un mac du futur!


Pas mal hein?


----------



## LeProf (12 Octobre 2009)

ce mac du futur en effet !

T'as vu comme il m'a grillé, melhao ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Octobre 2009)

non j'ai pas vue, mais j'aime bien le lien de sa signature! 


tu as déjà été y faire un tour?


----------



## melhao (12 Octobre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> ce mac du futur en effet !
> 
> T'as vu comme il m'a grillé, melhao ?



j'ai vu ça oui 

je mets les experts en fond sonore, et vous ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Octobre 2009)

District 9

Tell me why I don't like Mondays ?


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Octobre 2009)

because c'est after dimanche!
calva ou rhum?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Octobre 2009)

Aucun des deux, plutôt whisky/whiskey

La fibre arrive chez toi ?


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Octobre 2009)

j'en sais rien, en bas de l'immeuble, peut etre, mais pas dans mon appart'.
Enfin, vu le débit de ma ligne ADSL (proche du max théorique en ADSL 2), je ne vois pas trop l'interet pour l'instant, à par en upload...


Tu passes beaucoup de temps sur internet (en général : forum, email, sites, facebook, etc.) ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Octobre 2009)

Pas mal de temps oui.

C'est mal ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2009)

Les histoires d'axe du bien et d'axe du mal, c'est bon pour se désodoriser les aisselles de la bonne conscience à pas trop cher.


Mais, t'y fais quoi, sur internet ?


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Octobre 2009)

je poste des messages inutiles sur un fil inutile (entre autres choses) 

tu es accro au net?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (12 Octobre 2009)

je sais pas... faudrai que j'ai pas du tout accès au net pour voir si ça me perturbe beaucoup ...

tu t'es déjà émerveillé sur un truc banal? si oui, quoi (si tu t'en souviens)?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Octobre 2009)

Oui souvent, mais tellement banals (ou banaux) que je ne m'en souviens plus.

Plus que banal, c'est quoi ?


----------



## LeProf (12 Octobre 2009)

Grande question... faudrait demander à un prof de français .... trivial peut être.

A part ça, préparez vous quelques chose de particulier pour ces vacances de Toussaint ?

(oups sorry pour ceux qui ne seront pas en vacances au passage...)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2009)

Non.
Peut-être une fête "Toussaint - peu pour voir" powered by _la Grippe_
Mais je ne suis pas certain.



Es-tu taquin ?


----------



## LeProf (12 Octobre 2009)

Cela dépend de l'humeur et avec qui .... l'humour, la taquinerie peuvent être parfois (souvent?) mal interprété.

Quelqu'un fait de la moto ?


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Octobre 2009)

surement, mais pas moi 

es-tu content de la situation professionnelle?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Octobre 2009)

Oui, mais plus de bécane depuis un an.

Que penses tu de la Thruxton ?


----------



## LeProf (12 Octobre 2009)

Si tu parles de la mienne oui, je la trouve pas mal, je fais un métier qui me plait, même si je ne me destinais pas à cela.
Si tu veux parler plus généralement de la situation professionnelle en France, je te dirai non .... trop de chômage, peu de confiance des entreprises pour embaucher des personnes sur leurs compétences et leurs valeurs plutôt que seulement sur leur diplôme, etc...

La nuit, tous les chats sont-ils réellement gris ?

Edit pour thunderheart: je la trouve pas mal, elle a du chien !!


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (12 Octobre 2009)

bah oui, puisque la lumière ne peux plus exciter les électrons de la surface du chat, et donc, il n'émet plus de couleur... donc la nuit, tous les chats sont réellement gris......

tu trouves pas bizarre que tous les animaux qu'on mange sont herbivores, mais que les chinois mangent quand même du chien ou du chat alors qu'il sont carnivores (les chiens et chats)???
tu penses que ça viens d'où?


----------



## jugnin (12 Octobre 2009)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> bah oui, puisque la lumière ne peux plus exciter les électrons de la surface du chat, et donc, il n'émet plus de couleur... donc la nuit, tous les chats sont réellement gris......
> 
> tu trouves pas bizarre que tous les animaux qu'on mange sont herbivores, mais que les chinois mangent quand même du chien ou du chat alors qu'il sont carnivores (les chiens et chats)???
> tu penses que ça viens d'où?



Y'a deux questions, là dedans. A la première, je répondrai que j'ai mangé du requin, qui n'est pas vraiment connu pour bouffer de l'herbe. Ta question est donc invalide, et ça, ça doit être humiliant.

Fort heureusement, tu en a posé une deuxième. Et je pense que les Chinois viennent de Chine. C'te question.


Qui mange un Chinois, mange un chat ?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Octobre 2009)

Peut-être, mais faut déjà trouver LE chinois qui a mangé le chat, et avant la fin de son circuit digestif.

Mais avant la Chine ? Ils venaient d'où ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2009)

Je ne sais d'où ils venaient, mais les voilà venu à pied par la Chine, ce qui n'est pas rien.

Et si nous donnions des chinois à manger aux vaches ?


----------



## LeProf (12 Octobre 2009)

C'est une drôle d'idée.

Tu veux faire tourner leur lait ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Octobre 2009)

non rien ne vaut du bon lait tout juste sotie du pis de la vache

Au resto chinois : avec ou sans baguettes ?


----------



## LeProf (12 Octobre 2009)

avec !!

Vache qui rit ou reblochon ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Octobre 2009)

rebloch'


ton plat préféré?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2009)

Un bon Surströmming !

SOS ou Waterloo ?
(comment ça c'est lié ? )


----------



## LeProf (12 Octobre 2009)

Waterloo .... de ABBA 

Tu préfères les blondes ou les brunes ?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Octobre 2009)

Bière blonde, femmes brunes.


Avec ou sans mousse ? (femme ou bière)


----------



## aCLR (13 Octobre 2009)

_(ou quand je passe un moment devant le miroir de la salle de bain)_

Je préfère avec&#8230;


Quelle couleur donnerais-tu à cette journée qui s'annonce ?


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Octobre 2009)

bleu pale, comme le ciel que j'aperçois de mon bureau...

tu aimes les calendriers PTT avec les photos de  chatons?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Octobre 2009)

non je ne sais jamais le mettre!


tu utilises twitter?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Octobre 2009)

Non, faut bien qu'je bosse un peu :love:

Pourquoi employons nous le terme "bosser" pour "travailler" ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (13 Octobre 2009)

en fait tout ça c'est a à cause du vocabulaire des marins...


vu que les shtroumphs ont une alimentation a très très forte teneur en salsepareille, connue entre autre pour ses vertu aphrodisiaques, ne penses-tu pas que la stroumphette (crée par Gargamel, rappellons le) doit être un peu usée?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2009)

En tous cas, le shtroumpf Polanski a toujours shtroumpfé la Suisse et bien lui en a shtroumpfé !


Shtroumpfes-tu la Suisse ?


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Octobre 2009)

Shtroumpfement!

Et sinon, ça va?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Octobre 2009)

Ca schtroumphe pas mal merci.

Que vas tu schtroumpher cette aprème ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2009)

M'ennuyer :rateau:

Et ce soir/nuit ?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Octobre 2009)

me coucher tot pour pouvoir me lever tot!


t'as eu ton permit du premier coup? Si tu l'as..


----------



## LeProf (13 Octobre 2009)

Oui, pour les permis voiture et moto.

en quoi cela t'intéresse-t-il ?


----------



## Aski (13 Octobre 2009)

Je suis de la police.


Tu peut me monter tes papier STP ?


----------



## LeProf (13 Octobre 2009)

Non je ne les ai pas sur moi ! 

Quel est le dernier souhait que tu as fait ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Octobre 2009)

Si tu savais :love::love::love:

T'as déjà été sur la lune ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2009)

"sur" - jamais.
"dans" - souvent.

Trop ?


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Octobre 2009)

jamais assez plutôt 

tu as eu un tracteur à pédale étant petit?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Octobre 2009)

Non, une voiture de police je crois! 

This is it?!


----------



## Aski (14 Octobre 2009)

Yes it is.


Mais pourquoi la route a traversé le poulet, et qui plus est alors que le feu était vert, en dehors du passe pour piéton ?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Octobre 2009)

parce que j'ai été trois fois au toilettes aujourd'hui...


tu as déjà joué à la wii?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (15 Octobre 2009)

wii 

petite question personnelle : est-ce que tu reboot en mode sans échec? (voir Cyprien, décevant d'ailleurs)


----------



## estcethomas (15 Octobre 2009)

ça ne m'est jamais arrivé sur mac.


ton instru préféré?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (15 Octobre 2009)

la batterie :love::love:
pas possible de faire des fausses notes 

tu aimes taper?


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Octobre 2009)

Ça dépend sur qui. J'aime bien quand elles crient.

Tu aimes avoir mal ?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Octobre 2009)

non.



tu es parfait(e)?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Octobre 2009)

Qu'est ce que la perfection&#8230;si ce n'est quelque chose qui n'est pas humain!

À quand les écrans en verre qui ne se dégueulasse pas?


----------



## globox3 (15 Octobre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> À quand les écrans en verre qui ne se dégueulasse pas?


dès que j'ai arrété de visionner du porno :rose:

Je ne vois pas le lien, quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Octobre 2009)

je ne vois vraiment pas de quoi tu parles...



tu m'offres un cadeau?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2009)

Un coup de boule pour plus tard :king:

Ton dessin animé favori ?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Octobre 2009)

les simpson bien sur!


tu joues aux jeux de société?


----------



## Aski (15 Octobre 2009)

Oui, pas beaucoup d'amateurs autour de moi, on y jouai beaucoup quand j'étais petit. 
Du coup j'ai perdu en pratique 


Tu aime le scrabble ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2009)

Une pt'ite partie en Suèdois ?






Voyageur ou sédentaire ?


----------



## teo (16 Octobre 2009)

Je tendrai à vouloir rester sédentaire, mais j'arrête pas de bouger depuis mes 7 ans. La force de l'habitude ?

Où as-tu encore foutu ce qui restait de plutonium ? Il était dans le placard de la cuisine ou de la salle de bain, chais plus, et là, j'en ai plus pour la voiture


----------



## estcethomas (16 Octobre 2009)

Mais t'as les yeux plein de caca ma parole, j'en ai mit un peu partout pour justement que tu puisse le trouver facilement! Je ne te racontes pas la quantité que j'ai dû acheter!

t'es pas encore debout?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Octobre 2009)

Non, assis au boulot 

Bon, on prend quoi à l'apéro


----------



## estcethomas (16 Octobre 2009)

ouh là doucement garçon, je ne sais même pas encore ce que je vais prendre au petit déjeuné alors à l'apero...


le livre que tu lis en ce moment?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Octobre 2009)

Elmore Leonard Zigzag Movie (Get Shorty en VO et à l'origine du film du même nom )

Tu aimes les polars ?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Octobre 2009)

non, c'est pas trop mon truc.


Et la science fiction?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Octobre 2009)

Yes (Asimov, Jack Vance, Attanasio, Herbert...)

Vaut il mieux être un citadin fictif qu'un avatar réel ?


----------



## Macuserman (16 Octobre 2009)

Non...

Quoi de neuf dans ta vie? Toujours aussi désespéré?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Octobre 2009)

moi désespéré? Je ne sais pas où tu as vue ça? J'ai gagné mon premier match de la saison, je ne vois pas comment ça ne pourrai pas aller!


Un groupe sympa que tu as découvert récemment?


----------



## Aski (16 Octobre 2009)

Epica &#8230; dans le style métal symphonique 


Pourquoi le chauffage est froid ?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Octobre 2009)

surement parce qu'il n'est pas activé...


tu sais jongler?


----------



## Macuserman (16 Octobre 2009)

Avec les chiffres uniquement.

Tu sais dactylographier?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2009)

Oui, mais j'ai un problème avec les conventions, ça ne passe pas toujours bien. Surement la faute au clavier 

U2 or not to be ?


----------



## havez (16 Octobre 2009)

Plutôt ColdPLay  


Si les nouveaux iMac sortaient ce Mardi, passerais-tu à l'achat?


----------



## teo (16 Octobre 2009)

Non.

Si Prince passe 10 soirs à l'Olympia, tu te fais combien de soirées ?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Octobre 2009)

c'est pas à moi qu'il faut le demander mais à mon porte monnaie!


qu'est ce que tu fais pour la planète?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2009)

Je fais mon maximum pour l'écologie

Ta couleur favorite et pourquoi ?


----------



## Elesthor (16 Octobre 2009)

Le pti Nicolas au cinéma^^

(nostalgie quand tu nous tiens...)

mighty mouse ou autre souris?


----------



## Macuserman (16 Octobre 2009)

MM! 

Bic ou Waterman?


----------



## havez (16 Octobre 2009)

Aucun des deux, Parker 

Twitter ou FaceBook?


----------



## Macuserman (16 Octobre 2009)

Les deux! 

Ce soir ou pas?


----------



## havez (16 Octobre 2009)

Hahaa 
Pour moi ce soir :style:

Et vous?


----------



## Macuserman (16 Octobre 2009)

Tu peux me tutoyer! 

Quoi ce soir?


----------



## havez (16 Octobre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Tu peux me tutoyer!
> 
> Quoi ce soir?


(  )

Alors, petite liste ^^:



Mighty Mouse Multi-Touch (en aluminium, pourquoi pas...  )
MacBook Blanc presque aussi fin que le MAcBook Air 
Nouveaux iMac, plus fins et plus puissants 
Mac Mini ressemblant plus à un Apple TV 
Personnellement, la Mighty Mouse serrait la meilleure candidate 

Et toi?


----------



## Macuserman (16 Octobre 2009)

Rien je pense&#8230;

Pas vrai?


----------



## havez (16 Octobre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Rien je pense
> 
> Pas vrai?



Si 

Mais,... une invitation ce Mardi?


----------



## Aski (17 Octobre 2009)

ha non merci, je passe mon concours pour le CNRS 


Mais comment je fait atterrir ce truc ?


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Octobre 2009)

Comme un Airbus : Newton et Archimède.

Qui sait nager ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Octobre 2009)

moi.


Pas toi?


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Octobre 2009)

Si, mais je n'ai pas trop l'occasion. La mer de la tranquilité c'est souvent marée basse.

Avec ou sans glaçons ?


----------



## LeProf (17 Octobre 2009)

sans et juste un filet d'eau.

Pourquoi je ne suis pas né milliardaire ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Octobre 2009)

Je t'ai pris ton poste !
Et un autre me l'a repris ensuite... Monde_de_Merde !

Droitier ou gaucher ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Octobre 2009)

droitier.


tu as un objectif?


----------



## LeProf (17 Octobre 2009)

oui... de vivre sans objectif !! 

comment as-tu connu Macgé ?


----------



## Aski (17 Octobre 2009)

J'ai tapé "forum mac" dans google  oh tient celui-ci a l'ai bien sympa ! Un peu plus agréable graphiquement. Et 1 mois avant mon switch j'était déjà inscrit 




Tu est sur d'autres forum Mac aussi ???


----------



## Ludo67 (17 Octobre 2009)

macbidouille



lait tourné ou café froid?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Octobre 2009)

Café, sans sucre.

Du thé ?


----------



## LeProf (17 Octobre 2009)

oui ça m'arrive.

Avec ou sans fil ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2009)

Sans 

Pourquoi apprend on plus facilement lorsque lon est petit ?


----------



## LeProf (17 Octobre 2009)

Parce que quand on est petit, notre cerveau n'est pas pollué par toutes les âneries que les adultes nous poussent à croire, les préjugés, le conformisme, etc....

(a-b)(a+b) = ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Octobre 2009)

euh... 9 ?

Scientifique ou Litteraire ?


----------



## LeProf (17 Octobre 2009)

scientifique ..... mais touche à tout aussi 

Slip ou caleçon ?


----------



## Elesthor (17 Octobre 2009)

Caleçon ^^(j'aime pas être compressé =P)

Mythologie grecquo/latine ou scandinave?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Octobre 2009)

Scandinave plus philosophique à mon goût.

Prépa HEC ou Science Po?


----------



## LeProf (17 Octobre 2009)

Aucun des 2... prépa BIO.

Coton ou Lycra ?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Octobre 2009)

Lycra! 

À quand les données WiFi gratuites partout?


----------



## LeProf (17 Octobre 2009)

j'en sais rien, mais ça serait vraiment pas mal !!!!

Combien d'ordinateur à la maison ?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Octobre 2009)

5 ordinateurs.

Combien de téléphones portables dans le monde?


----------



## LeProf (17 Octobre 2009)

Bonne question... je n'en sais rien !

Peut-être connais-tu la réponse ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2009)

Trop 

Programme de la soirée ?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Octobre 2009)

À définir&#8230; 

Le principe d'incertitude, tu l'appliques à quoi?


----------



## LeProf (17 Octobre 2009)

A ma santé en ce moment ! du coup j'ai passé l'après-midi au lit et le reste de la soirée va être du même acabit ! ... fichu virus 

Y a-t-il une corrélation entre la recrudescence de maladie virale et les changements climatiques (écart important de températures en peu de temps, etc ...) ?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Octobre 2009)

Bien, je ne suis pas un partisan de ça, mais bon chacun y voit ce qu'il veut&#8230;

Scientifique aussi alors? Je suis pas le seul à le revendiquer?


----------



## LeProf (17 Octobre 2009)

et bien tu vois NON .... tu n'es plus tout seul !!!

Pourquoi, t'as pas d'amis ??  (vanne que se disent mes élèves entre-eux)


----------



## Elesthor (17 Octobre 2009)

Pasque je suis un ermite^^

Prof en quoi?


----------



## LeProf (17 Octobre 2009)

Luxures et déviances bilieuses 

Qui va gagner le championnat de foot cette année ?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Octobre 2009)

Marseille.

Qu'en penses tu?


----------



## LeProf (17 Octobre 2009)

Je pense qu'il est difficile de faire un pronostique:
- Lyon a perdu de sa superbe mais reste tout de même ce qu'il est,
- Bordeaux s'est hissé à son niveau l'année dernière et est attendu cette année, 
- Marseille reste pour ma part trop inconstant dans ses résultats,
Mais, le championnat est encore long. ce qui est bien c'est qu'il est plus ouvert que part le passé, avec la domination quasi sans partage de Lyon et son nombre impressionnant de match sans défaite d'affilé.
Le changement, ça a du bon !

Plutôt Foot ou Rugby ?


----------



## Elesthor (17 Octobre 2009)

Plutot? C'est le chien de mickey ça nan?


----------



## teo (17 Octobre 2009)

Ezactement 

Ce soir, tu choisirais quoi: une remise en jambe dans _World of Warcraft_ après 8 mois d'arrêt ou  le premier épisode de la série _Taken_ ? Je n'arrive pas à choisir


----------



## Macuserman (17 Octobre 2009)

Taken!

Docteur House ou dodo?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Octobre 2009)

hum...
Si c'est en VO parmi les derniers épisodes Dr House.

Sinon dodo.

Pour le ski : Alpes ou Pyréenées ?


----------



## Elesthor (18 Octobre 2009)

Pyrénées (andorre pour le hors piste =P)

Vous êtes du soir ou du matin?


----------



## Macuserman (18 Octobre 2009)

Soir! 

As tu aimé ou aimes tu ta scolarité?


----------



## teo (18 Octobre 2009)

Ca va, j'ai eu de la chance, parent présent pour aider le soir, profs pas trop cons et parfois excellents. C'est les à-côtés qui ont été parfois assez rudes.

Dimanche, petit-déjeuner ou brunch ?


----------



## Ludo67 (18 Octobre 2009)

brunch, c'est beaucoup plus agréable!


et demain tu bosse à quelle heure?


----------



## Elesthor (18 Octobre 2009)

8h pétantes^^

Tu finis à quelle heure?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Octobre 2009)

17h30

Biscuit au chocolat : noir ou lait ?


----------



## Elesthor (18 Octobre 2009)

Noir!

Chocolat blanc ou au lait?


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Octobre 2009)

Noir! Cacao powaaaah! Comme sur Mac OS X .

Amer ou acide ?


----------



## Elesthor (18 Octobre 2009)

Acide^^

Sucré/Salé?


----------



## Craquounette (18 Octobre 2009)

Salé sans hésiter... et pour finir un p'tit peu de sucré 

Moitié moitié ou  100% vacherin ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Octobre 2009)

100%

100% mobile ou y'a enocre un vieux combiné pour ta ligne fixe ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Octobre 2009)

il y a encore des fixes sur la lignes adsl.


DS ou PSP?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Octobre 2009)

Un vieux combiné aussi :love:

Tu ne trouves pas que les abos iPhone sont chers ?


----------



## Macuserman (18 Octobre 2009)

Pas si tu prends un Illimythics SFR après avoir désimlocker un iPhone chez Orange&#8230;

Pourquoi ça, tu penses que si?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Octobre 2009)

Voui

Mon vieil abo Sfr Pro à 23  pour 1h40 de conversation et reportables le mois suivant est très concurrentiel face aux abos iPhone. Bon je n'ai pas le surf, etc, mais j'y survis ;-)

J'ai un Touch et parfois le wifi marche et ça me va bien. :love:

J'ai tout faux ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Octobre 2009)

non.


Tu m'offre un verre?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Octobre 2009)

Oui.

Que veux tu ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Octobre 2009)

une petite bière je ne dis pas non.


et toi tu prends quoi?


----------



## teo (18 Octobre 2009)

ça va être un Gambetta limonade (et si tu arrives à trouver ça au dessus de Valence, tu es verni )



Une grosse nuit blanche pour toi, c'est une soirée Whisky-Coke, Champagne-Coke ou encore à base d'un autre mélange ?


----------



## LeProf (18 Octobre 2009)

Gin-coca ou whisky seul

Tu fais quoi en ce moment ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Octobre 2009)

J'attaque la glande de la semaine :love::love::love:

T'as écouté le dernier Artic Monkeys, buzz rock du moment, préfabriqué de toutes pièces ?


----------



## Elesthor (19 Octobre 2009)

Non^^

Tu fais de la musique?

Edit : (ouai 100ème messages =) (on s'en fout je sais xD)


----------



## itako (19 Octobre 2009)

Pas vraiment non.

As-tu voté pour moi ? :mouais:


----------



## estcethomas (19 Octobre 2009)

non.


pourquoi l'aurai je fait?


----------



## Elesthor (19 Octobre 2009)

Faire ou ne pas faire t'elle est la question =)

Anglais ou Allemand?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Octobre 2009)

Anglais pour moi!


le boulot le plus chiant que tu ais fait dans ta vie?


----------



## Elesthor (19 Octobre 2009)

Aller chercher des croissants de tout le quartier pendant un mois (à 15km aller/retour) à vélo  tout les matins à 5h >< (aaah doux ptis boulots de jeunes)

& Toi?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Octobre 2009)

pour l'instant je crois que c'est de distribuer des journaux à la sortie du métro...



tu as déjà vue un écureuil de Corée?


----------



## LeProf (19 Octobre 2009)

je n'ai pas eut l'occasion d'aller en Corée !

A ce propos, Corée du Nord ou du Sud ?


----------



## Aski (19 Octobre 2009)

Sud ! J'aime le sud 


Et un peu de sucre en poudre ?


----------



## Elesthor (19 Octobre 2009)

nan du sud en poudre ouai ^^

Bipbip ou Coyotte?


----------



## LeProf (19 Octobre 2009)

BipBip.

Kinenveu ?


----------



## Aski (20 Octobre 2009)

Moi m'sieur !!! J'ai été sage ! 


A quel ordre dois-je mettre le chèque de  -120&#8364; ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Octobre 2009)

Cossia Thomas stp!


tu me l'envoie par la poste tu veux mon adresse?


----------



## Aski (20 Octobre 2009)

Pas de problèmes j'attend le tout.



Entre nous, tu as bien lu la question et noté la somme négative ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Octobre 2009)

bien sur, mais vue que j'ai vidé mon compte!


je vais au polo ou je reste ici comme un gros flemmard?


----------



## Elesthor (20 Octobre 2009)

Glandouille c'est bon pour la santé^^


Tu va acheter la nouvelle souris apple?


----------



## Aski (20 Octobre 2009)

Oui si 


 tu as 69 à me prêter ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Octobre 2009)

j'en sais encore trop rien... si c'est pour me retrouver avec un daube comme la mighty non merci!



toi oui?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

j'hésite : soit je l'achète maintenant et je l'aurai en double à Noël (achat imac) ou alors , j'attends noël .

Tu vas acheter le nouvel imac ?


----------



## Aski (20 Octobre 2009)

Non, le macbook me suffit, pas de souris non plus, quoi que ma souris bluetooth générique est en train de passer du blanc au jaune &#8230;



Elle est malade ma souris ? La jaunisse ?


----------



## melhao (20 Octobre 2009)

La MagicMouse peut résoudre ton problème 

tu seras à Paris le jour d'ouverture de l'apple store ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Octobre 2009)

Non, mais j'y passerai lors de mon prochain séjour.

Il est beau le nouvel iMac hein ?


----------



## LeProf (20 Octobre 2009)

superbe ... mais j'ai pas les moyens pour l'instant 

pruneau cuit ou pruneau cru ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Octobre 2009)

Heu, je sais pas trop, j'en mange si peu.

Vin cuit ?


----------



## Aski (20 Octobre 2009)

Volontiers 


C'est toi qui offre ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Octobre 2009)

Allez c'est ma tournée 

C'est l'heure du crime ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Octobre 2009)

oui!


Tu as écouté le dernier effeil?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Octobre 2009)

Ouaip, pas mal, mais sans surprise :love:

Pourquoi les canards sauvages volent contre le vent ????


----------



## Aski (21 Octobre 2009)

Pour que tu pose la question.


Je le sens pas ce test psychotechnique demain, et toi ?


----------



## LeProf (21 Octobre 2009)

moi non plus, déjà que j'ai foiré les tests psychomoteurs ^^

Manque plus que les tests psychotiques, non ?


----------



## aCLR (21 Octobre 2009)

Positif&#8230;

Lorsque tu tournes la tête, qu'il y a-t-il à ta gauche ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

Un mur 

et à ta droite ?


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Octobre 2009)

Une porte.

Et derrière toi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Octobre 2009)

une fenêtre.

Il est 20h30 : bientôt au lit ?


----------



## LeProf (21 Octobre 2009)

Oui j'y suis déjà !!! crève quand tu nous tiens .... je me matte une série 

Quelle météo pour demain ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Octobre 2009)

Grand soleil sur la Bretagne, comme d'hab :love:

S'il ne fait pas beau demain, tu traineras au bar ?


----------



## Aski (21 Octobre 2009)

Non, je glanderais sur MacGé ou bien sur d'autres forum 


C'est quoi ton numéro de sécu ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Octobre 2009)

'spèce de fraudeur va !

Les échecs : un vrai sport ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

Tout dépend si tu as plus de succès que d'échecs 

RER A forever ? (c'est mon grand truc depuis que je suis arrivé en France )


----------



## Aski (21 Octobre 2009)

Heu  non merci !


Toi t'a pas gouté au RER C ou D, pas vrai ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Octobre 2009)

Non, RER B forever 

Ca te manque le RER toi ?


----------



## Aski (22 Octobre 2009)

Pas du tout ! J'ai déjà bien assez avec le transilien (ligne J) 


En TGV : 1ère ou 2nd classe ?


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Octobre 2009)

Aski a dit:


> Pas du tout ! J'ai déjà bien assez avec le transilien (ligne J)
> 
> 
> En TGV : 1ère ou 2nd classe ?



2nd. Ça va tout aussi vite.

Airbus ou Boeing ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Octobre 2009)

airbus!


tu es menteur?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2009)

Tout le monde ment...

Es-tu avare ?


----------



## Aski (22 Octobre 2009)

Non, c'est plutôt le contraire !! 


T'as pensé à éteindre le gaz ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2009)

Non je vais bientôt mourir

Tu te vois comment dans dix ans ?


----------



## aCLR (22 Octobre 2009)

Comme un mec qui aura peut-être enfin une vraie barbe&#8230; :rateau:
Parce que là c'est pas encore ça&#8230; 


Comment appelle t-on un parking au Royaume Uni ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Octobre 2009)

un parking  !
ils nous ont volé plein de mot les anglais !

Un nouvel Asterix & Obelix est sortie : ca t'interesse ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Octobre 2009)

Moi je ne dis pas non!


Tu lis beaucoup de BD?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Octobre 2009)

Plutôt des mensuels sur la BD (Fluide Glacial, Lanfeust...)

T'as vu Jackie Brown ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Octobre 2009)

non.


il est bien?


----------



## aCLR (22 Octobre 2009)

_Pas vu&#8230;
Et toi ?_​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h23 ----------

_Non
Quelqu'un l'a vu ?_​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h24 ----------

_Pas moi
Toi peut-être ?_​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h25 ----------

_Nope
Et toi ?_​


----------



## teo (22 Octobre 2009)

Ouais et j'adore :love:

Pas toi ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h43 ----------

Si
Nooooon ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h43 ----------

Si

Ah ben alors 
Et ton Tarantino préféré à toi ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h44 ----------

Ben Jackie Brown&#8230;

Bon on continue ou on arrête ? _(vieux sketche de Jacques Bodoin's Powaaaaa&#8230_


----------



## thunderheart (23 Octobre 2009)

On continueeeeeeeee.

Ta scène préférée de Jackie Brown ?


----------



## aCLR (23 Octobre 2009)

Ce serait plutôt une histoire de personnage pour moi&#8230;
Donc celui que je préfère reste Robert de Niro et son rôle de looser junkie&#8230;


You talk about me ?


----------



## itako (23 Octobre 2009)

Did you fuck my wife ?!

Et toi? attends tu comme un con la sortie de red alert 2 version aillephonne prévue pour aujourd'hui?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

Non j'ai d'autres chattes à fouetter 

Un bon livre à me conseiller ?


----------



## LeProf (23 Octobre 2009)

"Un monde sans fin" de Ken Follett

et pour une série TV ?


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Octobre 2009)

_Le prisonnier_

?


----------



## LeProf (23 Octobre 2009)

Effectivement, un classique 

je ne suis pas un numéro ! ... et toi ?


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Octobre 2009)

Celui de ma CB sur le Store. :rateau:

[H.S. un livre qui me vient là comme une évidence : Jean-René Huguenin _La Côte sauvage_. J'ai découvert ça une nuit, dans un placard. Je n'en suis ressorti qu'au matin.]

A part ça, ça va ?


----------



## Aski (23 Octobre 2009)

ça roule ma poule !



Je peux avoir une photo de toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Octobre 2009)

la flemme!


tu regardes sons of anarchy?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Octobre 2009)

non.

Tasse ou mug ?


----------



## estcethomas (24 Octobre 2009)

mug.


tu utilises tweeter?


----------



## LeProf (24 Octobre 2009)

pas du tout.

As-tu installé Snow Leopard ?


----------



## chfab (24 Octobre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> pas du tout.
> 
> As-tu installé Snow Leopard ?



pas encore.

Quand l'Apple Store du Louvre ouvrira-t-il ses portes ?


----------



## estcethomas (24 Octobre 2009)

En novembre je crois.


Tu as une date exacte?


----------



## teo (24 Octobre 2009)

Oui, mais j'ai promis que je n'en parlerai pas 

Tu attendras devant l'entrée pour l'ouverture ? (au cas où ils distribueraient des Zunes iPods?)


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (24 Octobre 2009)

Je pense 

Y en a-t-il d'autres en France ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Octobre 2009)

Oui, un en prévision sur l'ile de Sein.

Tu aimes les chat noirs ?


----------



## aCLR (24 Octobre 2009)

[avec-l-accent-de-qui-vous-savez]
Oui, j'aime les chats noirs mais j'aime aussi les chats blancs, les chats gris, beige, roux, bicolores, tricolores&#8230; Et j'aime aussi les chiens, les oiseaux, rongeurs, insectes et autres équidés, ovins, bovins, porcins&#8230;
[/avec-l-accent-de-qui-vous-savez]


Qu'est-ce qui te vient à l'esprit à l'évocation du mot _retraite_ ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2009)

Mort

Pourquoi le comptage des points au tennis est-il si bizarre ?


----------



## LeProf (24 Octobre 2009)

Je crois que c'est parce que ceux sont les anglais qui ont inventé ce jeu .... et ils sont bizarres les anglais.

D'ailleurs, pourquoi ils roulent à gauche et pas à droite ?


----------



## aCLR (24 Octobre 2009)

tout simplement parce que le volant est à droite et pas à gauche&#8230;


À quand le volant central dans les voitures ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Octobre 2009)

Dès que le Modem sera au pouvoir :love:

Il te reste pas un 56 K dans le placard ?


----------



## aCLR (24 Octobre 2009)

Non, mais je peux sûrement trouver un 10G dans le tiroir&#8230;


Es-tu déjà monté dans une 4L ?


----------



## rabisse (24 Octobre 2009)

Bien sûr, ma première voiture...verte comme ce smiley ... avec le levier de vitesse parapluie ....& une consommation d'huile très surprenante 

 Est-ce l'absolu qui corrompt l'idéal ou le contraire?


----------



## Macuserman (24 Octobre 2009)

Non, l'absolu n'est qu'une valeur! 

À quand Se7en sur ton Mac?


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Octobre 2009)

Jamais ! Plutôt crever encarté à l'UMP. 

Vous savez qu'il y a une vie informatique qui se passe très bien de Windows ?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Octobre 2009)

Oui, mais bon, c'est pour TNS! 

Se7en, pourquoi pas Ei8ht?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2009)

C'est la 7ème version de Windows ? Ou alors le 7ième noyau de windows ?

Tu le sais , toi ?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Octobre 2009)

Je dirais parce qu'ils veulent faire passer ça pour la 7° merveille du monde&#8230; C'est loupé! 

Non?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Octobre 2009)

Prénom !

pour ta musique AAC ou autre ?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Octobre 2009)

MP3 amélioré à 256Mbps&#8230;

Et toi AAC donc?


----------



## 217ae1 (25 Octobre 2009)

oui, tout en AAC

pour les films, système audio 2.0 ou 5.1 ?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Octobre 2009)

5.1 DTS.

Pas de Dolby, pourquoi?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Octobre 2009)

Mon vieux Teppaz n'as pas de sortie Dolby

Tu connais la voix de son maître ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2009)

Non :mouais:

Qu'est-ce ?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Octobre 2009)

Euuuhhh&#8230;

De quoi?


----------



## estcethomas (25 Octobre 2009)

ok...


t'as passé une bonne soirée hier?


----------



## 217ae1 (25 Octobre 2009)

oui.

tu préfère le design du premier iPhone ou des 3G/3GS ?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Octobre 2009)

Du V1 sans hésitation&#8230;

Un nouvel iPhone plus puissant avec design du V1?


----------



## 217ae1 (25 Octobre 2009)

j'achète ! :love:

pour quand ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2009)

Je te le dirai quand j'aurai une boule de cristal 

Quel est ton rêve le plus fou ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2009)

Devenir millionnaire bien entendu .

Ton pire cauchemar ?


----------



## 217ae1 (25 Octobre 2009)

de ne plus pouvoir acheter un mac. 

quel est ta fonction d'iPhone OS préféré ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2009)

J'ai pas d'iPhone , mais un terminal sous windows mobile .


iPhone : Phénomène de mode ?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Octobre 2009)

Non, de loin pas&#8230; Trop de monde pour que ça en soit un.

Final Cut & la Twentieth, une histoire d'amour sans fin?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Octobre 2009)

j'en sais rien...

éclairage hallogène ou lampe "classique" ?


----------



## estcethomas (25 Octobre 2009)

ça dépend des pièces.


tu as regardé tous les xmens?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Octobre 2009)

Pas du tout!

En revanche je viens de watcher Le Jour d'Après et Deep Impact! Pas toi?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Octobre 2009)

Pas moi 

Ta vie est un film ?


----------



## LeProf (25 Octobre 2009)

Un long fleuve tranquille .... pas vraiment !

Quelle est la toute première chose que tu fais le matin en te réveillant et en ouvrant les yeux ? (a part te retirer un doigt du F**N  )


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Octobre 2009)

je regarde ma boite mél...

baignoire ou douche ?


----------



## estcethomas (25 Octobre 2009)

douche.

Qu'est ce que tu attends des prochaines mises à jour d'apple (hardware et software)


----------



## LeProf (25 Octobre 2009)

(Baignoire !!)

Edit: un mac mini pro ! 



Durex ou Manix ?


----------



## Damonzon (25 Octobre 2009)

Les deux, je prend ma douche dans ma baignoire

noir ou blanc ?


C'est un peu le dawa


----------



## estcethomas (25 Octobre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> (Baignoire !!)
> 
> Edit: un mac mini pro !
> 
> ...



Durex, mais c'est pas moi qui choisit!

Tu as un compte facebook?


----------



## imacg5mortel (26 Octobre 2009)

Oui.

Sert-il vraiment?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2009)

Non.

Tu as regardé le webcast de U2 ?


----------



## LeProf (26 Octobre 2009)

oui .... superbe, ça m'a fait revivre le concert de Barcelone qui ouvrait la tournée, mais en mieux !!

justement, c'était en streaming .... quelqu'un a pu l'enregistrer ?


----------



## Macuserman (26 Octobre 2009)

Non, malheureusement non, mais je crois que U2 va le laisser en vidéo un de ces quatre!

Tu irais à Sydney?


----------



## LeProf (26 Octobre 2009)

si j'avais les pépettes pourquoi pas ... je suis un fan inconditionnel de U2 !

Bono, il a encore la pèche pour son âge, tu ne trouves pas ?


----------



## Macuserman (26 Octobre 2009)

Si c'est vrai.

J'aime bien ses lunettes! 
Pas toi?


----------



## LeProf (26 Octobre 2009)

Je préférais les toutes premières dans "the Fly" 

Quel est ton album préféré, si tu en as qu'un ?


----------



## aCLR (26 Octobre 2009)

Si je devais ne garder qu'un disque, je pencherais pour du classique ou de la musique répétitive&#8230;


As-tu une plante dans/sur ton bureau ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Octobre 2009)

non, mais dans mon c** il y a des cactus! 



tu as écouté le nouveau Muse?


----------



## aCLR (26 Octobre 2009)

Je croyais que c'était féminin _muse_&#8230;
Les temps changent&#8230;


Le changement est-il bon ?


----------



## Macuserman (26 Octobre 2009)

Ne pas trop changer l'est aussi.

Euuhh&#8230;?


----------



## Aski (26 Octobre 2009)

Alors là, je n'en revient pas 


C'est choquant tu trouve pas ?


----------



## Macuserman (26 Octobre 2009)

Bah tout dépend!

Qu'est ce qui est supposé choquant??


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Octobre 2009)

Un choc ! 

Impatient que l'année se termine ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Octobre 2009)

Pas spécialement.

Tu regardes The Big Lebowski ce soir ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Octobre 2009)

Non.


Tu aimes le chocolat?


----------



## Macuserman (26 Octobre 2009)

Oui.

Ouiiiiiiii j'ai regardé! C'était complètement déjanté non?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Octobre 2009)

Carrément, un film hallucinogène 

Tu aimes le cinéma des frères Coen ?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Octobre 2009)

Voui! 

Tu connais les pubs Free j'espère...
Alors serais tu d'accord pour dire:
Jeanne d'Arc, elle a frit, elle a tout compris.
?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Octobre 2009)

ouiiiiii
Rodolphe, ich bin don père 

Bientôt des jeux sur la Freebox ?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Octobre 2009)

aucune idée, je suis chez numericable! 


tu joues souvent au monopoly?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Octobre 2009)

Jamais, horreur de ce jeu.

Tu connais la belote de comptoir ?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Octobre 2009)

oui


quels blogs lis tu quotidiennement?


----------



## Elesthor (27 Octobre 2009)

Jamais quotidiennement.

& you?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2009)

Non jamais les blogs 

Tes héros dans la vie réelle ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Octobre 2009)

_No More Heroes any more
No More Heroes any more_

Ça t'dit quelque chose ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Octobre 2009)

Non 

Perso je prefere Oncle Picsou, mon idole.

Quel taille ton futur iMac ?


----------



## Elesthor (27 Octobre 2009)

Ben 21.5 jvien de l'acheter 

MAcbook pro prévue?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Octobre 2009)

Euuhh oui de la part d'Apple, et non de ma part.

Cours d'orthographe prévus?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Octobre 2009)

non.

pendant la guerre tu aurais été collabo, attentiste  ou résistant?


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Octobre 2009)

Dans la merde... ou mort.

Pourquoi croire qu'on aurait forcément eu un autre rôle qu'innocente victime ? Les conflits d'aujourd'hui ne sont-ils pas suffisamment parlant ?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Octobre 2009)

Parce qu'on aurait pu se bouger le fion et aller charcuter de l'ennemi! 

De toutes manières, qqn l'a dit avant moi: Tant qu'il y aura des hommes, il ya aura de l'esp&#8230; de la guerre.
Pas vrai ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Octobre 2009)

Moui

et tant qu'il y aura des femmes... ?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Octobre 2009)

Du sexe

?


----------



## Elesthor (28 Octobre 2009)

Roh làlà , tout de suite les grand mots >< 

Plutôt de la poésie et de l'amour ?


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Octobre 2009)

L'amour... "l'infini à la portée des caniches".

Ça va comme poésie ?


----------



## Aski (28 Octobre 2009)

Je pense qu'il faudra s'en contenter 


hein ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Octobre 2009)

non.
On aurait pu aussi citer _*Je t'adore à l'égal de la         voûte nocturne, 
        O vase de tristesse, ô grande taciturne, 
        Et t'aime d'autant plus, belle, que tu me fuis, 
        Et que tu me parais, ornement de mes nuits, 
        Plus ironiquement accumuler les lieues**
        Qui séparent mes bras des immensités bleues.

        Je m'avance à l'attaque, et je grimpe aux assauts, 
        Comme après un cadavre un chur de vermisseaux,
        Et je chéris, ô bête implacable et cruelle ! 
        Jusqu'à cette froideur par où tu m'es plus belle.*_

Tu aimes ?


----------



## g.robinson (28 Octobre 2009)

oui j'aime bien.

C'est qui c'est quoi ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Octobre 2009)

Charles Baudelaire, extrait  des Fleurs du Mal
Poète qu'aimais bien le monsieur sur la pochette de l'album que tu as choisi pour avatar

Tu as lu les poèmes écrits par Jim ?


----------



## LeProf (28 Octobre 2009)

Connais pas

Que penses-tu de Frederico Garcia Lorca ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Octobre 2009)

pas grand chose.


Tu aimes l'anis?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

Oui 

Tu aimes l'anus ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Octobre 2009)

sans plus.

tu aimes recevoir des lettres anonymes?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Octobre 2009)

Non&#8230; Qui dit IP dit quelqu'un! Qui dit adresse postale dit région, dit ville, dit habitants, dit possibilité de trouver la personne.

De nos jours pouvons nous encore parler d'anonymat?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Octobre 2009)

Hem hem, j'aurai tendance à dire NON 

Tu passes des journées sans Internet ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Octobre 2009)

oui.

Et toi?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Octobre 2009)

Rarement 

This is it ?


----------



## Aski (28 Octobre 2009)

Yes it is.


Tu t'est déjà perdu dans un bois ?


----------



## LeProf (28 Octobre 2009)

Oui, avec le loup aux fesses

Tu fais de la cueillette de champignon ?


----------



## Aski (28 Octobre 2009)

Non, je les cultive sur mes pieds 


je vais bientôt récolter. Tu en prendra bien un peu ?


----------



## LeProf (28 Octobre 2009)

euh .... ca te dérange si je te dis non !  ... je préfère les giroles et les cèpes.

Pourquoi l'être humain passe son temps à faire la guerre ou s'entre-tuer ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Octobre 2009)

parce qu'il est trop con; il n'a jamais su profiter de la vie !

Pates Natures ou aux Oeufs ?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Octobre 2009)

Aux Oeufs&#8230;

À quoi voit on un scarabée geek?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Octobre 2009)

Il a un module GPS dans ses dernières RayBan

Tu as entendu des futures télés 3D de chez Sony ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (28 Octobre 2009)

non, mais zé vu des simulations (astophysique) sur une alioscopie 3D ... impressionnant...

tu trouves pas que tout vas trop vite?


----------



## Aski (28 Octobre 2009)

Oh que si, je me fait souvent griller ici !!


Est-ce que c'est douloureux ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Octobre 2009)

pas tant que ça!


tu utilises souvent la réponse rapide?


----------



## LeProf (28 Octobre 2009)

Non pas trop, mais là je viens de le faire 

Qu'est-ce qu'un Kéké pour toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Octobre 2009)

Demande à Brigitte Fontaine.

Mémé, Pépé, Kéké, Bébé, Tété, ... ?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Octobre 2009)

Néné? 

À quand un bon soap français?


----------



## teo (28 Octobre 2009)

Quand on l'enregistrera devant un vrai public et pas en rajoutant des applaudissements en boite: une audience à l'écoute, ça presse la créativité...


Ton dernier disque ou dvd _acheté_ ?


----------



## DeepDark (28 Octobre 2009)

Album : Tim & Puma Mimi, The Revenge of Tim & Puma Mimi Turn The Page (à écouter d'urgence )*
DVD : Objectified.



Le dernier achat que tu regrettes d'avoir fait?
(et inversement)


--------------------------------

* Edit : Nouvel album dispo depuis deux jours sur le Store :style:
On va attendre un peu avant d'aller se coucher :love:


----------



## Macuserman (29 Octobre 2009)

Bonne question. Je n'en regrette là à ce moment précis strictement aucun. Mon dernier achat c'est 4Go de RAM pour mon MacBook Pro (hier matin, enfin ce matin, mais c'est incorrect vu qu'on est CE matin&#8230. Regret? Je ne vois pas non&#8230;

Pourquoi, tu regrettes souvent des achats toi?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Octobre 2009)

Parfois oui.

Tu penses que Free va proposer des forfaits intéressants s'il obtient la 4ème licence de téléphonie moblile ?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Octobre 2009)

Je pense qu'Illiad est un sale profiteur...

À moins que ce soit bon pour la concurrence?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Octobre 2009)

J'aurai tendance à penser cela.

T'aimerai pas que Free propose des forfaits pour l'iPhone un peu plus concurrentiels ?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Octobre 2009)

Je m'en fous, vu le bordel que ça va être avec les saturations réseaux, je préfère largement la couverture SFR 3G que je peux trouver&#8230;

Tu crois pas que l'entente entre 3 opérateurs peut quand même être bénéfique&#8230;?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2009)

Pour eux ?
Si. Très bénéfique.

Vive la concurence libre ?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Octobre 2009)

J'y crois moyen. Comme si tout était clair au niveau des ententes illicites entre acteurs du marché&#8230;

Une collaboration Apple-Google vs Yahoo!-Microsoft n'est elle pas mieux qu'une concurrence entre tous ces acteurs?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Octobre 2009)

IBM et Microsoft ne sont pas les meilleurs amis du monde il me semble.

Je me trompe peut-être ?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Octobre 2009)

C'est Yahoo! que je voulais mettre, j'ai édité immédiatement! 

Donc en reconsidérant?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Octobre 2009)

Je dirai que la collaboration, l'ouverture, les formats standards et ouverts sont toujours préférables à la concurrence.

Apple et Google, voire IBM vont dans ce sens et m'intéressent. Quant aux deux autres, ils m'intéressent guère pour le moment.

Soutiens tu les logiciels libres ?


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Octobre 2009)

J'en utilises... rien qu'avec OS X...

Soutenir... Qu'est-ce en fait que "soutenir le logiciel libre" ?

D'ailleurs : libre = free ? libre = opensource ? opensource = libre ?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Octobre 2009)

Oui, évidemment que je les soutiens. Mais force est de constater que ça va peut être dans un mur. Mais je suis le premier à gueuler quand qqn vient me dire tout content qu'il a piraté Mac OS, je lui dit qu'il aurait dû mettre Linux&#8230;

Non?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'en utilises... rien qu'avec OS X...
> Soutenir... Qu'est-ce en fait que "soutenir le logiciel libre" ?
> D'ailleurs : libre = free ? libre = opensource ? opensource = libre ?



Soutenir le logiciel libre c'est le promovoir quand tu peux, soit au sein d'associations, soit en en parlant autour de toi aux personnes qui ont des besoins de programmes.

A part ça, un logiciel opensource n'est pas obligatoirement un logiciel libre, mais cela est un autre débat, ou un autre troll 

Pour revenir sur le fil, je réponds OUI 

Tu manges quoi ce midi ?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Octobre 2009)

je ne sais pas encore...

tu as achetés chez macway?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Octobre 2009)

Euuh non, jamais encore, failli pour ma RAM, mais je l'ai achetée chez mon APR au final.

Et toi MacWay, oui?


----------



## Aski (29 Octobre 2009)

Oui, souvent &#8230;
Mes disques dur, ma RAM, mon tapis de souris, ma Webcam, mon écran 22" et j'en passe &#8230; viennent de chez MacWay.


Pour 150&#8364;, je prend un A ou un E ?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Octobre 2009)

E!

Mac chemin?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Octobre 2009)

...mènent au caroussel du Louvres le 07/11/09 à 10h00 ?

Starbucks ou bistrot ?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Octobre 2009)

Starbucks!

Mac: mises à jour?


----------



## LeProf (30 Octobre 2009)

Oui ... enfin pas vraiment, je viens de passer cette semaine à Snow Léopard en faisant une clean install.
J'en ai profité pour créer plusieurs comptes utilisateurs, chose que je n'avais pas faite jusqu'à présent, pour différencier le privé du travail. Et j'ai étudié les différents paramétrages pour que tout cohabite au mieux....

Comment est ton bureau : ordonné ou bordélique ?


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Octobre 2009)

Y'a celui du Mac... toujours clean. 

Et puis y'a le mien... :rateau:

Duquel parle-t-on ?


----------



## LeProf (30 Octobre 2009)

Du tien ! je vois que l'on doit être dans le même cas 

Avec ou sans fil ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Octobre 2009)

Avec en ce moment.

T'as perdu le fil ?


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Octobre 2009)

plein, mon pull se detricote à vitesse grand V! 

bonnet ou casquette en hiver?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Octobre 2009)

Les 2.

Chauffage dans la chambre ?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Octobre 2009)

Oui, encore heureux je dirais! 

Pourquoi? Tu te chauffes à la chaleur humaine?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Octobre 2009)

C'est plus sein oui :love:

Ta dernière gaffe ?


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Octobre 2009)

Non, au chauffage de mes voisins de dessus/dessous...

Tu es frileux (se)?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Octobre 2009)

Des mains seulement... Mauvaise circulation, chiotte! 

Tu mets un pull en intérieur?


----------



## Aski (30 Octobre 2009)

Non, je suis en tee-chirt manches courtes !
Il fait 22°C dans la pièce &#8230;


Ton programme de l'après-midi ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Octobre 2009)

Boulot jusqu'à 16h30 et ensuite la liberté 

Le travail aliène-t-il ?


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Octobre 2009)

Non, c'est le patron.

L'argent fait-il le bonheur des banquiers ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Octobre 2009)

Le bonheur, je ne sais pas, mais ils ont l'air d'y tenir !
"L'argent ne fait pas le bonheur, qui a dit cette connerie ?" chantait Oberkampf

Tu connais ?


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Octobre 2009)

Une station de métro.  :rateau:

Je peux ? =>


----------



## Aski (30 Octobre 2009)

Je t'en prie !
Ferme derrière toi, il fait froid dehors &#8230;


Bon, de quoi on parlait ?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Octobre 2009)

De la Lune

Non?


----------



## Aski (30 Octobre 2009)

Tout à fait !


Tu crois qu'ils ont internet sur la lune ?


----------



## jezza (30 Octobre 2009)

Pas sûr...

Mais les téléphones fonctionnent, non ?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Octobre 2009)

En satellitaire sûrement! 

Sans jeu de mots?


----------



## Elesthor (31 Octobre 2009)

Avec pour moi, et un soupçons de calembour et autres contrepèteries pour finaliser =)

Scientifique ou littéraire?


----------



## estcethomas (31 Octobre 2009)

scientifique.


Il fait froid aujourd'hui?


----------



## Elesthor (31 Octobre 2009)

A Bordeaux ça va, on tient en t-shirt dehors.

Guitare Acoustique ou électrique?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Octobre 2009)

Les deux mon capitaine.

Guitar Hero ?


----------



## Elesthor (31 Octobre 2009)

Nop , mais de la vrais ouaip ^^(elec et acoustique pour le cout^^)

Deezer ou spotify?


----------



## teo (31 Octobre 2009)

Vous pouvez répéter la question ?  (c'est si compliqué ?)


Robyn ou Karin Dreijer ?


----------



## Elesthor (31 Octobre 2009)

Mark Knopfler =P

Tu aimes dire straits?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Octobre 2009)

Oui, beaucoup.

Tu aimes le dernier Knopfler ?


----------



## Elesthor (31 Octobre 2009)

Ouip, mais je préfère les anciens DS =P

& toi?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Octobre 2009)

Le nouveau oui, les anciens aussi, comme l'expérience Notting Hillbillies.
J'adore aussi la BO de Local Hero.

MK est il un anti-hero ?


----------



## teo (31 Octobre 2009)

MK ?  :sleep:


Je préfère le MKII au MKVII, nettement plus sûr depuis que Baltar a foutu sa *****. Après, héros ou anti-héros, tout dépend si on préfère un pilote vivant à un héros mort 

Ce soir, couette pépère ou nuit blanche ?


----------



## aCLR (31 Octobre 2009)

Une petite soirée entre copines&#8230; :love:
Boire du vin, bien manger, se raconter les derniers potins, et mater des films&#8230;


Et toi ?

nan, je déconne&#8230; quel bilan tires-tu de cette semaine passée ?


----------



## teo (31 Octobre 2009)

Hi hi hi  Tiens ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas fait de soirée entre copines, la prochaine, c'est mardi, ça va être bubulle party :love:
Soirée tranquille à la maison. Apérotage, diner, buvage. Sans doute lecture en retard et matage de ma série culte.

Côté bilan, pitin, je dirais surtout que les semaines passent trop vite. Et qu'elles fatiguent. De la bonne fatigue, tu me diras 

Côté vin, tu es plutôt fan de rouge, de blanc, de rosé ? Une région préférée ?


----------



## Elesthor (31 Octobre 2009)

Blanc de préférence, mais dépend du plat. Ptite préférence pour les tokays hongrois 

Bordeaux ou Bourgogne?


----------



## ScubaARM (31 Octobre 2009)

les 2 mon Général !!!

c'est quoi ton grade  ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (31 Octobre 2009)

Caporal


chinois ou japonais?


----------



## Elesthor (31 Octobre 2009)

Japonais.

Alphabet Cyrillique ou hébreux?


----------



## Kleinepopo (31 Octobre 2009)

Cyrillique 

mandarin ou cantonais ?


----------



## Elesthor (31 Octobre 2009)

Mandarin(-e) et oranges.


Tu connais le jeu de la vie?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Octobre 2009)

Non.

Tu nous expliques ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (31 Octobre 2009)

Non

Noir ou blanc ?


----------



## aCLR (31 Octobre 2009)

Gris&#8230;

Pourquoi ?


----------



## Macuserman (31 Octobre 2009)

Parce que!

Let's go guys?


----------



## Elesthor (1 Novembre 2009)

Marrriiiooo!

Nintendo ou Sony?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Novembre 2009)

Sony.

Punch ou Rhum tout court?


----------



## Panabol (1 Novembre 2009)

Punch.

Brune, blonde ou rousse ? (pour la bière)


----------



## Macuserman (1 Novembre 2009)

Jamais été adepte&#8230;

Et pour les femmes?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Novembre 2009)

pas de préférence...

Tu fais encore des chèques ?


----------



## teo (1 Novembre 2009)

Extrêmement rarement (1 fois par an, et parce que j'y suis obligé). Je dois dire que c'est quelque chose que je ne comprend pas, ces machins en papier qui prennent du temps... Non, Cash, Virement ou Visa. Et va faire un chèque quand tu achètes sur internet aux EU ou en Angleterre. Mais ça a je suis sûr encore un certain charme surrané, c'est si 20e siècle, un peu comme les francs français 




Sport en chambre, sport dans la nature ou sport en salle ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Novembre 2009)

Disons qu'un alliage des 3 est sympa! 

Sport ou pas?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Novembre 2009)

bien sur!


Comment vivre sans?


----------



## teo (1 Novembre 2009)

On s'en passe très bien...




Tour ou portable ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Novembre 2009)

portable.


Et l'imac c'est une tour ou un portable?


----------



## teo (1 Novembre 2009)

Ni l'un ni l'autre... même si matériellement, c'est plus un portable...



Si tu pouvais pas faire autrement (au taf, à la fac...) XP, Vista ou 7 ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Novembre 2009)

Je crois que je prendrai 7, mais bon j'ai de la chance tout le parc informatique de l'école c'est du mac!



Tu as testé la magic mouse?


----------



## Elesthor (1 Novembre 2009)

Je l'ai =P 

Linux ou *bsd?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Novembre 2009)

Je préfère linux!


quel casque audio utilises tu?


----------



## Kleinepopo (1 Novembre 2009)

Rien

Que penses tu de Mandriva?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Novembre 2009)

Mandriva, bof, bof.
Je préfère Debian, OpenSuse. Mais ma préférence va aux système *BSD, comme OpenBSD et FreeBSD que j'utilise quotidiennement.

Tu aimes la tempête ?


----------



## teo (1 Novembre 2009)

Ouais et si y'a des éclairs et du tonnerre au dessus, c'est mieux.
Flash : 1&#8230;2&#8230;Crack :love:


Ton dernier achat d'impulsion était-il du matériel électronique ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Novembre 2009)

non, musicale.



Et toi?


----------



## Elesthor (1 Novembre 2009)

Musical aussi (ampli =P)

Tu connais arch linux?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Novembre 2009)

Yes, bonne petite distro.

Si tous les développeurs et contributeurs de toutes ces distributions mettaient en commun leurs efforts, le système GNU/Linux décollerait plus.

N'est il pas ?


----------



## Elesthor (1 Novembre 2009)

Je pense aussi, c'est trop dispersé ... (et manque d'homogénéité). Mais la "concurrence" (si on peut l'appeler comme çà) inter-distro c'est pas mal non plus, les innovations fleurissent plus vite.
Après faudrais voir s'il ne se tournerais pas vers gnu/Hurd...

Non?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Novembre 2009)

Je ne pense pas que GNU/Hurd puisse un jour arriver à maturité, et pourtant le principe est bon. Mais le projet n'est pas assez soutenu, suivi.

Gnome ou KDE ?


----------



## Elesthor (1 Novembre 2009)

Aucun des deux, trop lourd comme DM, pour moi c'est plutot du Aweseome ou openbox.

Tu aimes les tillings wm?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Novembre 2009)

Après avoir testé une bonne partie des DM/WM je revenais toujours à KDE 3.x. 
KDE 4.x me déçoit un peu par sa lourdeur et parfois son instabilité. Malgré tout, Konqueror est un outil formidable, véritable couteau suisse. Gnome je l'ai toujours trouvé laid et trop instable.
J'aimais beaucoup WindowMaker ou Enlightenment mais ils n'évoluent plus beaucoup.
Mon poste de travail est maintemant mon bureau sous OS X 

Quant aux tilling wm, style Ion et consorts, bof, j'ai du mal. Fluxbox est vraiment très plaisant mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit un tilling wm

T'es toujours là ?


----------



## Elesthor (1 Novembre 2009)

Ouaip entre deux débugages foireux ><

Toi aussi?


----------



## teo (1 Novembre 2009)

Non 
'tin, ça y est on a un nid de nerds qui squattent le fil 


Et pour changer de sujet, toi tu kiffes un prince albert ? :afraid:


----------



## JPTK (1 Novembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> Non
> 'tin, ça y est on a un nid de nerds qui squattent le fil
> 
> 
> Et pour changer de sujet, toi tu kiffes un prince albert ? :afraid:




Arf ça doit être pas mal oui, j'hésite 
Ça m'obligerait à avoir une bonne hygiène donc bof :rateau:

Flunch ou Courte-paille ? :rateau:


----------



## Kleinepopo (1 Novembre 2009)

Courtepaille!

Bleu, saignant ou à point?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Novembre 2009)

À point&#8230;ou cru! 

Une marche pour te sortir aujourd'hui?


----------



## Aski (1 Novembre 2009)

Juste pour aller faire pisser le chien &#8230;


Tu as des animaux chez toi ?


----------



## teo (1 Novembre 2009)

TOASTED: Ouais, la boulangerie et le primeur sur le marché. Bien 500m AR, plus les 5 étages sans ascenseur pour le c&#339;ur. Je me sens un homme neuf 

Non, surtout pas. Je suis pas la SPA.

Toi, les plantes, c'est les pouces verts ou direct à la poubelle une fois fanées ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Novembre 2009)

Disons que le jardinage c'est pas mon fort&#8230;

Tu as la main verte?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2009)

Non la main blanche

Gaucher ou droitier ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Novembre 2009)

Droitier&#8230;

Ambidextre?


----------



## clochelune (1 Novembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Non la main blanche
> 
> Gaucher ou droitier ?



droitière mais je deviens gauchère depuis l'avc avec hémiplégie droite!

combien d'ordis chez toi ?


----------



## 217ae1 (1 Novembre 2009)

quatre

combien d'iPod chez toi ?


----------



## clochelune (1 Novembre 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> quatre
> 
> combien d'iPod chez toi ?



3 (dont un ancien classiaque blanc de 80 go qui ne fonctionne plus, 1 nouveau classique de 120 go (je crois, il a un an, un vieux nano pour ma mère! le new nano avec vidéo et radio m'intéresse pas mal pour moi!) mais j'utilise à présent iTunes sur l'iphone (8 go chez bouygues)!


intéressé par la nouvelle magic mouse ?


----------



## Elesthor (1 Novembre 2009)

Je l'ai =P

Interéssé par les moeurs des sociétés animistes?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Novembre 2009)

Euuhh non! 

21 décembre ou connerie?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Novembre 2009)

Connerie.

C'est en déconnant qu'on devient ... ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Novembre 2009)

Brillant?

Tu aimes B. Willis?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Novembre 2009)

Dans le 5ème élément ou dans le 6ème Sens, mais en général dans le 7ème art, je ne suis pas trop fan 

et pour le 8ème ....... ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Novembre 2009)

Oui, là je l'aime bien! 

Et pour le 109°? (oui, on va réviser les nombres premiers!)


----------



## thunderheart (1 Novembre 2009)

Non pitié.

Pourquoi pas les nombres derniers ?


----------



## Elesthor (1 Novembre 2009)

C'est plus classe d'être premiers =P (et puis jme voie pas dire: Démonstration de l'infinité du corps des derniers ) ça sonne faux ><

Nan?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Novembre 2009)

Non

Les premiers seront les derniers ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Novembre 2009)

non.


comment passer d'une cassette en PAL au numérique?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Novembre 2009)

Si tu es chez Free tu peux utiliser la bobox pour ça.

Sinon ?


----------



## Elesthor (1 Novembre 2009)

Achete un lecteur qui peux se brancher à ton mac (ça existe pour les vynils)


----------



## estcethomas (1 Novembre 2009)

et la question?


qui t'a parlé de vinyl?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Novembre 2009)

Un type qui a joué l'hymne américian à sa façon...
Des garçons dans le vent...

Tout plein d'artistes de talent

Fan d'harry potter ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Novembre 2009)

sans plus.


Toi tu l'as regardé ce soir à la télé!?


----------



## Elesthor (1 Novembre 2009)

Nan, déjà vue,

Tu va aller voir clones avec B. Willis?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Novembre 2009)

Pas au cine, mais peut etre un jour sur mon ordi!


es tu un pirate du net?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Novembre 2009)

Un gentil alors, je déconne pas non plus, c'est de la conso perso&#8230;

Pourquoi, tu les haïs?


----------



## Elesthor (1 Novembre 2009)

je ne les hais pas.

Par pirate, tu entends hacker ou script kiddie/lamer? (ou encore cracker?) (qui sont très diffèrent) "


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2009)

Pirate gentil qui télécharge (un peu) de musique, voilà tout&#8230;!

Pourquoi aller contre ce qui est déjà fait, même si les hackers sont souvent confondus avec les crackers&#8230;?


----------



## Elesthor (2 Novembre 2009)

Et c'est honteux de faire cette confusion!!

Tu ne trouves pas?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2009)

Je crois que bcp de personnes ne connaissent pas la différence entre les deux&#8230;

Membre ADC?


----------



## Elesthor (2 Novembre 2009)

Oui.

Tu programmes un peu?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Novembre 2009)

Un peu :love:

Tant qu'on pose des questions, tu réponds ?


----------



## clochelune (2 Novembre 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Un peu :love:
> 
> Tant qu'on pose des questions, tu réponds ?



je serpente, parfois oui parfois non!

ton mac a-t-il un petit nom ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2009)

À part celui donné par Apple, non&#8230;

Toi tu lui en as donné un?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Novembre 2009)

Non.

Faut il nommer les machines ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2009)

Ça dépend si elles se soulèvent ou pas. 

Une allusion à un film?


----------



## Aski (2 Novembre 2009)

Je crois que oui 


Si je met des jambes et des bras à mon MacBook, va-t-il se soulever contre moi ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2009)

Si ce sont des membres USB qui bougent, ya moyen, oui!

Mais sinon?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Novembre 2009)

Sinon, espérons qu'elles respects les lois de la Robotique.

T'as regardé les Minimoys ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2009)

Non!

Se tirer un balle plutôt, non?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Novembre 2009)

Ah non ! ça fait trop mal.

This is shit ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2009)

Je suis un fan de MJ, désolé si je trouve ça nul&#8230;

What??


----------



## thunderheart (2 Novembre 2009)

... else ?

T'es fan de GC aussi ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2009)

GC, oui j'aime bien!

Et Prince?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Novembre 2009)

me parles pas de prince! Je sort de 2 heures de TP sur prince! 



Tu veux faire quoi plus tard?


----------



## Elesthor (2 Novembre 2009)

Faire disperser mes cendres dans  l'espace =P

Tu as prévus qqc ce soir?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2009)

Grey's Anatomy en VO&#8230; Saison 6!

Et toi donc?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Novembre 2009)

Les valeurs de la famille Adams 

Tu aimes ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2009)

G.A, oui j'aime bien!

À moins que ce soit pas de ça dont tu voulais parler!?


----------



## Elesthor (2 Novembre 2009)

Pas de question?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2009)

Il manquait un point d'interrogation évidemment! 

Tu l'as pas remarqué?


----------



## 217ae1 (2 Novembre 2009)

moi, oui.

t'as un étui pour iPod/iPhone ou pas ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2009)

Oui, j'en ai 2... J'en ai un super et un bien&#8230;

Tu le protèges ton jesus-phone?


----------



## tirhum (2 Novembre 2009)

Je n'en ai pas...
Qui veux un cdb ?!...


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2009)

Oui, oui je sais&#8230;! Moi je veux bien ! 

Tu nous fais un beau dessin?


----------



## Elesthor (2 Novembre 2009)

Un éléphant dans un boa.

http://www.tkaap.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/PetitPrince_serpentboa.jpg

C'est beaaauuuuuu hein?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Novembre 2009)

Voui. Jolie histoire.

Tu aimes rêver ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2009)

J'adore tout simplement parce que ça fait 3 ans que je n'ai plus fait aucun cauchemar!

Parfois j'en ai des plutôt sympas, pas toi?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Novembre 2009)

si si!


Tu veux les connaitre peut être?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2009)

Bah si ça te libère dis moi tout! 

et si ça te libère pas?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Novembre 2009)

Ca fait monter la pression.

Comment faire ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Euuuh&#8230;

Faire quoi?


----------



## Elesthor (3 Novembre 2009)

Une intégration triple?  

Je sors?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Euuhh&#8230;Oui! 

Ohhhhh après tout tu peux rester, enfin, si tu veux?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Novembre 2009)

moi je vote oui.


Et toi?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Oui, tu sors aussi! 

Quid du temps chez toi?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Novembre 2009)

non.


Es tu un hors la loi?  Et si oui pourquoi?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Non&#8230;Parce que!

Tu as un casier non vierge?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Novembre 2009)

oui...


Et alors?


----------



## jugnin (3 Novembre 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> non.
> 
> 
> Es tu un hors la loi?  Et si oui pourquoi?



On écrit _hors-la-loi_. C'est une convention, c'est comme ça.


----------



## Elesthor (3 Novembre 2009)

Et puis c'est tout?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Oui!

Pourquoi pas après tout?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui!
> 
> Pourquoi pas après tout?



aux donneurs de leçons, on écrit "après tout ?" avec un espace avant tout caractère de ponctuation comprenant 2 symboles, le "." et le "?" qui se trouve au-dessus 

Au fait, il a un nom le symbole qui se trouve au-dessus du point ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Peut-être bien que oui, peut-être bien que non! 

Je me fais pas persécuter non?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2009)

Mais non, mais non, tout de suite les grands mots !
Comme on fait son lit, on se couche et tu te l'es fait un peu tout seul en portefeuille avec des draps qui grattent et des oursins au fond, alors bon...

Sinon,
tu aimes les chiens ?


----------



## Elesthor (3 Novembre 2009)

Oui.

Tu aimes les chats?


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Novembre 2009)

Oui.

T'as une recette particulière ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Celle des lasagnes!

Qui veut des chips?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Novembre 2009)

Vas y, envoies.

Rien à boire ?


----------



## Elesthor (3 Novembre 2009)

Un thé pour moi stp =P

Du fromage?


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Novembre 2009)

Du chèvre, pour finir le vin.

Il reste du chat ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Non, mais du chien oui&#8230;

2009, l'année de quelle bestiole?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Novembre 2009)

Du cafard.

Et 2010 sera l'année du ?


----------



## 217ae1 (3 Novembre 2009)

de la souris. :love: multitouch....         :rateau:

mon nouvel avatar te plait ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2009)

Bah c'est un Mac mini

Et le mien ?


----------



## 217ae1 (3 Novembre 2009)

je ne le vois pas. 

souris avec ou sans cable ?


----------



## Aski (3 Novembre 2009)

Bluetooth !


Redtooth ou Greentooth ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Novembre 2009)

RGBtooth, plus puissant, plus fort 

Vil coyote ou Bip Bip ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Bip Bip&#8230;

Ça serait pas plutôt une Time Capsule?


----------



## Elesthor (3 Novembre 2009)

Plutôt ^^


Le chien de mickey?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Euuuhhh&#8230;

Minie?


----------



## Elesthor (3 Novembre 2009)

Mac mini?


----------



## Aski (3 Novembre 2009)

Server ?

Serveur ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Serveuse...

Mac Minie ?


----------



## Aski (3 Novembre 2009)

Mac Minimoy !

Le monde merveilleux des Mac Mini ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Novembre 2009)

vous pouvez répéter la question?


Tu aimes bien justin timberlake?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Même si on l'évoque comme "successeur" de MJ, non je ne l'aime pas !

Pourquoi tu es fan ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Novembre 2009)

Pas vraiment non... Mais je viens de passer 3H de tp dessus!:afraid: 


tu connais les amis de ta femme? (le groupe de musique)


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Non&#8230;

Tu couches avec eux? :affraid:


----------



## estcethomas (3 Novembre 2009)

non, pas avec ses amis... 


je peux te donner un message pour elle?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Si ça te fait plaisir&#8230;

À moins que ?


----------



## tirhum (3 Novembre 2009)

Et allez !...
Ça se pignole, ici !... 
Nan ?!...


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Meuhhhh non !

Qui aime mon nouvel avatar ?


----------



## Craquounette (3 Novembre 2009)

Y a même pas de suspension... cela ne vaut pas la peine de s'y intéresser!

Tablier ou salopette ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Grillé&#8230;! 

Salopette, c'est une blague?


----------



## tirhum (3 Novembre 2009)

Évidemment !...
Tu ne peux pas comprendre... 
C'est un "truc" de grenouille...  :love:

Et ces conventions  ?!...


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Ça va mieux&#8230;

Tu ne trouves pas ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Novembre 2009)

Non.

Pourquoi ça irait mieux ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Tirhum comprendra !

Pourquoi ça irait de pire en pire ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Novembre 2009)

Je ne sais pas, dans l'air du temps peut-être.

je me trompe ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Euuh&#8230;

Qui ne se trompe jamais ?


----------



## Aski (3 Novembre 2009)

Moi !
Même quand je me trompe, je ne me trompe pas.



Un livreur TNT doit passer demain, dois-je craindre pour ma vie ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Novembre 2009)

oui!



Tu me file quoi quand tu seras mort?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Novembre 2009)

Tout dépend dans la nature de TNT.

T'as une bonne assurance ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Oui, ça va&#8230; Mais si j'ai un impact entre les yeux plus grand qu'une pièce de 2&#8364;, je crois que c'est pas pris en charge&#8230;

je me trompe peut-être ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Novembre 2009)

non non t'as tout bon!


qu'est ce que je pourrai bien regarder comme film?


----------



## Aski (3 Novembre 2009)

Je te conseil "Pirates des Caraïbes 12 : Jack Sparow perd au strip poker"


Tu joue souvent au poker ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Novembre 2009)

oui. les petites soirées poker entre pot c'est sympa!


Pas toi?


----------



## Aski (3 Novembre 2009)

Ben si je pouvais trouver d'autres amateurs (autres que mon Mac) ça serait pas de refus. Mais depuis le temps que j'ai pas joué &#8230;


Tu me rafraichira la mémoire ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Novembre 2009)

bien sur! 


Debout quelle heure demain?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Dernière "grasse mat'". C'est à dire 10h maxi ! 

And you ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Novembre 2009)

Ben 9h vue moi je ne suis pas en vacances! 


c'est pas cool ça?


----------



## Aski (3 Novembre 2009)

Effectivement c'est pas cool &#8230;


Vu l'heure, tu devrais pas aller te coucher d'ailleurs ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Novembre 2009)

non non t'inquiète j'ai juste 2H de cours et 2H de tp donc ça va!

EDIT: oups la question...


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Je suis peinard, alors non&#8230;

Parler pour soi ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Novembre 2009)

Des fois oui.

You're talking to me ?


----------



## Macuserman (4 Novembre 2009)

Yes ! 

Do you fuck my wife ?


----------



## Elesthor (4 Novembre 2009)

No.

?


----------



## Macuserman (4 Novembre 2009)

!

Tu as customisé l'application Mail ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2009)

Oui je l'ai effacé

Ton application favorite ?


----------



## Elesthor (4 Novembre 2009)

Terminal!!!

& toi?


----------



## Macuserman (4 Novembre 2009)

Très dur à dire ! Peut être Shazam tellement ça me souffle. Mais j'adore NPR News, et Bloomberg !
Eliminate aussi, excellent jeu ! Mon iPhone a réellement remplacé ma PSP, je n'y croyais vraiment pas du tout au début !

Apple s'infiltre même en médecine (Remede.org !) ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Novembre 2009)

Ils sont partout.

et dans la Twilight Zone ?


----------



## LeProf (5 Novembre 2009)

leur lieu de prédilection !!

David Vincent les a vus ?


----------



## teo (5 Novembre 2009)

Non, à l'époque y'avait qu'IBM mais Fox Mulder, lui les as vu 


Envie de resto : plutôt bistrot américain à Paris ou bistrot parisien à New York ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (5 Novembre 2009)

bistrot parisien à New York j'y suis jamais allée ça serait l'occasion.

et toi ?


----------



## Elesthor (5 Novembre 2009)

Bistro japonais à paris =P


Resto gastronomique ou pti resto sympa?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Novembre 2009)

resto sympa.


Tu m'invites?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Novembre 2009)

Pas de problème, mais ce n'est ni NYC, ni Paname, mais un snack au port de pêche.

Moins fashion non ?


----------



## Elesthor (5 Novembre 2009)

Bof ça à son charme, je viens!

Ptite soirée entre amis après?


----------



## Aski (5 Novembre 2009)

ça marche.


Pour demain ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Novembre 2009)

Yes, le vendredi soir a du bon.

Qui amène les chips ?


----------



## Elesthor (5 Novembre 2009)

Moi , Moi , Moi!!

Qui qui veux des donuts?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Novembre 2009)

ouh des donuts!


A table!


----------



## thunderheart (5 Novembre 2009)

Cool

Qui met la musique ?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Novembre 2009)

moi.

Tu veux quoi?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Novembre 2009)

Le dernier Pete Doherty.

OK ?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Novembre 2009)

c'est bien pour te faire plaisir alors!


Tu regardes le rewind?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2009)

Non 

Tu sais jouer aux échecs ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Novembre 2009)

Mal :love:

Tu sais jouer à la belote de comptoir ?


----------



## Elesthor (5 Novembre 2009)

Nan.

Tu sais jouer au go?


----------



## Aski (5 Novembre 2009)

Non, sauf au Go &#8230; go powers rangers.



Dois-je fermer la porte derrière moi ?


----------



## Madeline (6 Novembre 2009)

Cela dépend des jours.



pourquoi doit-on dormir ?


----------



## divoli (6 Novembre 2009)

Pour mieux se réveiller.

Qu'est-ce qui fait bouger le cul des Andalouses ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Novembre 2009)

Ecoutes, j'en ai pas la moindre idée.

L'apéro peut-être ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2009)

Dans 5 heures merci.

Des projets pour le week-end ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Novembre 2009)

oui samedi dans la mâtine apple store, ensuite je vais chercher des amis à leur fac et ensuite on passe l'aprem et la nuit ensemble. Le dimanche, on se remet du samedi! 


Et toi?


----------



## Aski (6 Novembre 2009)

Ben pareil, Samedi Matin à L'apple Store à 10h.
Par contre pour le reste du week end c'est glandouille &#8230;



Quelque chose à proposer pour éviter la glandouille ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Novembre 2009)

Une sieste ? 

Et si les glandeuses et glandeurs du bar se retrouvaient à l'Apple Store ?


----------



## Aski (6 Novembre 2009)

Ya pas de soucis, en plus j'ai mis ma gueule dans le portfolio "Autoportrait" &#8230;



Y en a un qui portera un panneau géant "MacGeneration" peut-être ?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Novembre 2009)

Oui, je m'y colle ! 

Tu as vu les célébs sur place ?


----------



## aCLR (7 Novembre 2009)

Des célébs !?


Qui m'a piqué mon dico _'causez comme un jeune'_ ?


----------



## divoli (7 Novembre 2009)

Tatie Suzanne, il faudrait qu'elle te le rende.

Sinon, il y en a qui ont vu Charl' Gainsb', Yv' Att' et Luc Bess' là-bas ?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Novembre 2009)

Luc Besson, non, mais les deux autres oui&#8230;

Pourquoi les VIP sont-ils des VIP ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2009)

Le fric, le fric.

Pourquoi les bateaux ont un nom ?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Novembre 2009)

Pour pas que les propriétaires soient vexés de ne pas en avoir un attribué d'office comme "WOOTYR56TX".

Ou alors je comprends pas&#8230; !?


----------



## Elesthor (7 Novembre 2009)

Rieb à comprendre surement.

T'as changé d'avatar?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Novembre 2009)

Cela m'est arrivé oui.

Est-ce que ton avatar en a marre de toi ?


----------



## Elesthor (7 Novembre 2009)

Chais pas je lui ai jamais demandé. * demande* Nan il a pas l'air.


Toi oui?


----------



## aCLR (7 Novembre 2009)

Oui&#8230; Oh oui&#8230; OH OUI&#8230; OUIIII&#8230; HUMMMMM&#8230;



Penses-tu que je simule ?


----------



## Romuald (7 Novembre 2009)

Euuuuuhhhh...

Comment veux-tu que je...





















... le sache ?


----------



## Aski (7 Novembre 2009)

Vient chez moi, je te montrerais si je simule mon cochon &#8230; 



Ce soir peut-être ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (7 Novembre 2009)

Aski a dit:


> Vient chez moi, je te montrerais si je simule mon cochon
> 
> 
> 
> Ce soir peut-être ?



Ah non déjà prise.

Une autre fois peut être?


----------



## Aski (7 Novembre 2009)

On remet ça quand tu veut ma poule &#8230;


90&#8364; un tee-shirt "Apple Store Carrousel du louvre" sur eBay ça te tente ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (7 Novembre 2009)

Aski a dit:


> On remet ça quand tu veut ma poule
> 
> 
> 90 un tee-shirt "Apple Store Carrousel du louvre" sur eBay ça te tente ?



Trop cher 90... Laisse tomber j'ai tomber j'ai JPTK, difficile de trouver mieux 

T'en penses quoi?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Novembre 2009)

Ça vaut le pète si tu es in love&#8230;

Non, tu penses que préférer un AR TGV ?


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2009)

Je pense surtout que tu devrais améliorer ton français... allez ouste, file dans ta chambre pour tes révisions...




Au chtidéj un dimanche matin: ça te dit compote de pomme, &#339;uf au plat, kouglof et café ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (8 Novembre 2009)

Arf! trop lourd pour un petit déj!!

Café camembert ?


----------



## LeProf (8 Novembre 2009)

ah nan ... jamais essayé mais je ne pense pas que j'aimerai.

Quel est le dernier film que tu as acheté en DVD ?


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Novembre 2009)

_La tour au-delà des nuages_ de Makoto Shinkai.

Ton dernier CD physique ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Novembre 2009)

Mickey 3D.



Le dernier DVD que tu as acheté?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2009)

L'intégrale de Oz

Les dernières fleurs achetées ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Novembre 2009)

Me parles pas de fleur! Je travails chez un fleuriste!


Tu veux quelque chose?


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2009)

une petite p*¨*e et un café. Volontaire ? 


Que faire un dimanche soir en automne ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Novembre 2009)

Tu regardes ta main préférée et soudain, ton visage s'éclaire et tu souris.

C'est chouette non, ou tu préfères changer de main ? :love::love:


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2009)

_Allez édite. Pose une question, c'est le but... c'est pourtant pas si compliqué..._


----------



## estcethomas (8 Novembre 2009)

je préfère changer!


tu te lèves tot demain?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Novembre 2009)

Purée oui, 6h30 :mouais:

T'as écouté le dernier Rammstein ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Novembre 2009)

non.


J'ai raté quelque chose?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Novembre 2009)

Oui, son écoute 

C'est la fête de la chute du mur de Berlin, cela me semble une bonne occasion d'écoute Rammstein, non ?


----------



## Aski (9 Novembre 2009)

Excellente suggestion !! 



Quest-ce que tu nous propose exactement ?


----------



## aCLR (9 Novembre 2009)

De revenir au temps béni du 56k et du FRF&#8230;


Était-ce vraiment mieux avant ?


----------



## naturalbornsamy (9 Novembre 2009)

Avant quoi ou avant qui?

plutot ikea ou Eames?


----------



## Elesthor (9 Novembre 2009)

ikea c'est sympa (et ça rime).

Casque ou écouteurs?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Novembre 2009)

Casque.

A pointe aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Elesthor (9 Novembre 2009)

Nan, je ne peux pas lever la jambe trop de courbatures ><

Allemand ou espagnol au lycée?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Novembre 2009)

Allemand en seconde langue Ya, 3 heures de cours en plus par semaine, 10 au bac, bénéfice 0 :hein:
Mais bon, je comprends 2 ou 3 mots dans les douces ballades de Rammstein 

_*Ist Das Wunderbach Meine Liebe ?*_


----------



## LeProf (9 Novembre 2009)

eh bien moi 2 ans d'allemand en seconde langue au collège ... quelques bribes de mots en souvenirs et le regret de ne pas avoir fait plutôt espagnol, qui m'aurait davantage servi lors de mes pérégrinations hispaniques.


*A quoi pense-tu exactement en cet instant en lisant ces quelques lignes ?* (tu n'as que 30 secondes pour répondre )


----------



## thunderheart (9 Novembre 2009)

Je penses à l'histoire sans fin (le film)

Et toi ?


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Novembre 2009)

Que c'est loin le collège...

Et en maternelle ? Arreu ou uggu ?


----------



## Aski (9 Novembre 2009)

oooouuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnn !!!!!! :'(


Papa ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Novembre 2009)

Momannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

Pipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ?


----------



## LeProf (9 Novembre 2009)

ipi ipipi .... ipipi ....

ah non c'est cà : 

Wight is Wight 
Dylan is Dylan 
Wight is Wight 
Viva Donovan 
C'est comme un soleil 
Dans le gris du ciel 
Wight is Wight 
Hippie, hippie, ...pie 
Hippie hippie 
Hippie hippie 

Ils sont arrivés dans l'île nue 
Sans un bagages et les pieds nus 
Comme un cyclone inattendu 
Comme une fleur avant la saison 
Comme une pluie de papillons 
A laquelle on a jamais cru 

Wight is Wight 
Dylan is Dylan 
Wight is Wight 
Viva Donovan 
C'est comme un soleil 
Dans le gris du ciel 
Wight is Wight 
Hippie, hippie, ...pie 
Hippie hippie 
Hippie hippie 

Toi qui a voulu t'emprisonner 
As tu le droit de condamner 
Celui qui cherche à s'évader 
Chacun mène sa vie comme il veut 
Tu ne peux plus baisser les yeux 
Car aussi vrai que tu es né 

Wight is Wight 
Dylan is Dylan 
Wight is Wight 
Viva Donovan 
C'est comme un soleil 
Dans le gris du ciel 
Wight is Wight 
Hippie, hippie, ...pie 
Hippie hippie 
Hippie hippie 

Wight is Wight 
Dylan is Dylan 
Wight is Wight 
Viva Donovan 
C'est comme un soleil 
Dans le gris du ciel 
Wight is Wight 
Hippie, hippie, ...pie 
Hippie hippie 
Hippie hippie 

Wight is Wight 
Dylan is Dylan 
Wight is Wight 
Viva Donovan 
C'est comme un soleil 
Dans le gris du ciel 
Wight is Wight 
Hippie, hippie, ...pie 
Hippie hippie 
Hippie hippie...

@Michel Delpech "Wight is wight"


t'aimes bien les années hippies ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Novembre 2009)

J'aime tout, sauf les épinards :love:
Dylan YES
Donovan YES
Delpech, bof, je connais peu en fait

Donovan, qu'est il devenu ?


----------



## LeProf (9 Novembre 2009)

il est toujours en course... tiens au fait, les épinards cuits j'aime pas non plus, mais frais en salade, c'est un délice 

si on te dit que dans une heure c'est la fin du monde, que fais-tu ?


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Novembre 2009)

Je m'ouvre une bouteille de Sauterne.

C'est pour quand ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Novembre 2009)

2012 oui 2042

Pourquoi 42 ?


----------



## LeProf (9 Novembre 2009)

euhhhhhhh ... tu vas nous le dire !!!


alors pourquoi 42 ???


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Novembre 2009)

Ça me dit quelque chose...

Mais quoi ?


----------



## rabisse (9 Novembre 2009)

Parce que c'est mon âge...:rateau:
Est-ce le début ou la fin?
Et ne répondez pas le début de la fin!


----------



## 217ae1 (9 Novembre 2009)

la fin du début. 
plus sérieusement, le début.

tu utilise les haut-parleurs internes de ton mac ?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Novembre 2009)

Oui, sauf que là sa carte graphique est morte... 8600M GT...
donc comment les utiliser !?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Novembre 2009)

Pas gagné ton histoire.

Et si t'allais prendre l'air plutôt, écouter la nature, les gens, toussa ?


----------



## Elesthor (10 Novembre 2009)

Toussa va aller avec tissa en demandant à voussa d'aller prendre l'air.

Tu aimes jar jar binks?


----------



## LeProf (10 Novembre 2009)

En tout cas je vois que tu es un fan  ... moi à Maitre Yoda ma préférence va ...

Des 6 films de la Saga, lequel préfères-tu ?


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Novembre 2009)

L'Empire Contre-Attaque.

Vous avez vraiment aimé le second triptyque ?


----------



## LeProf (10 Novembre 2009)

Non, je reste fidèle au premier et mon préféré est aussi le tien: l'empire contre-attaque.

Ne trouves-tu pas justement que les 3 derniers "épisodes" ont perdu l'âme des premiers et que la débauche d'effet spéciaux  a nuit à l'histoire ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Novembre 2009)

Oui, comme souvent, c'était mieux avant 

Mais après avant, ça sera comment ?


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Novembre 2009)

Moche. Comme toujours. Mais en moins bien, forcément.

[Le problème c'est surtout que le scénario ne tient pas la route et que la psychologie des personnages est parfois proche de l'amibe. Du coup, les effets spéciaux paraissent le seul argument proposé.
Par contre, la bande musicale est de toute beauté. John Williams c'est surpassé, notamment dans le troisième épisode. Les oreilles et les yeux, mais il faut laisser un peu de son cerveau au vestiaire pour gouter au spectacle.]

Et l'adaptation du Seigneur des Anneaux, vous en avez pensé quoi ?


----------



## Aski (10 Novembre 2009)

J'ai beaucoup apprécié. Mais bon, comme toute adaptation il manque une foule monstrueuse de détails. Moi je conseil de lire le livre, on y apprend beaucoup plus de choses &#8230;
(Je conseil les versions longues &#8230


Et Eragon, tu connais ? (livre et film)


----------



## LeProf (10 Novembre 2009)

De nom mais ni lu le livre, ni vu le film !

Que préfères-tu : le film "Le magicien d'Oz" ou la série "Oz" ?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Novembre 2009)

Le livre...

En VO le film ou pas ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (11 Novembre 2009)

En VO évidemment!

Le Seigneur des Anneaux, version longue ou version courte ?


----------



## LeProf (11 Novembre 2009)

Version longue of course !

Pruneau cuit ou pruneau cru ?


----------



## Elesthor (11 Novembre 2009)

Aucuns=P

lSdA ou Le silmarillion?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Novembre 2009)

Bof bof, cela n'éveille pas grand chose dans mon esprit embrumé :love::mouais:

As tu lu et aimé Le cycle de Tschaï ?


----------



## Elesthor (11 Novembre 2009)

Nan jamais lu, ça vaut le coup de l'acheter?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Novembre 2009)

Etant fan, j'aurai tendance à dire OUIIIIIIIIIIIIIII 

Tant qu'à parler de SF en ce matin gris, autre chef d'oeuvre (amha) moins connu que les Dunes et consorts, tu connais Radix ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Novembre 2009)

non.
Un ami d'Asterix ?

Bientot une nouvelle aventure de Blake et Mortimer : c'est une bonne nouvelle ?


----------



## LeProf (11 Novembre 2009)

Oui, j'ai presque tous les albums 

tu es plutôt Marvel comics ou Edika ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Novembre 2009)

petit_louis a dit:


> non.
> Un ami d'Asterix ?
> (...)



Arghhhhhh



LeProf a dit:


> Oui, j'ai presque tous les albums
> 
> tu es plutôt Marvel comics ou Edika ?



Edika 

Tu regrettes l'époque où Gotlib dessinait ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Novembre 2009)

sans plus...


tu vas souvent sur facebook?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Novembre 2009)

Non, je trouve cela ennuyeux.

Tu twittes ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Novembre 2009)

non : j'ai une vie privée et j'y tiens.

plage ou montagne ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

Plage

Sable ou galets ?


----------



## Elesthor (11 Novembre 2009)

Sable.

Bierre française ou irlandaise?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Novembre 2009)

j'aime bien les deux!


grosse beuverie ou petit apéro?


----------



## tirhum (11 Novembre 2009)

Régime sec; j'travaille cette nuit...
Bisounours rose ou bleu ciel ?!...


----------



## aCLR (11 Novembre 2009)

Le vert d'eau en haut à gauche&#8230; (passe que le rose, je viens de le prendre&#8230

De quelle couleur est ton véhicule ?


----------



## LeProf (11 Novembre 2009)

Bleu nuit

Quel est ton véhicule ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Novembre 2009)

les véhicules de la SNCF et de la RATP.
C'est un style particulier mais on s'y fait !

Essence ou Diesel ?


----------



## LeProf (11 Novembre 2009)

Diesel .... je préfèrerai quelque chose de plus écologique, mais j'attends qu'une nouvelle technologie émerge ... et que ma voiture actuelle rende âme ! 

Tu préfères la ville ou la campagne ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

La campagne

Tu tapes avec combien de doigts ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Novembre 2009)

10.

Bon on prend un p'tit apéro ?


----------



## Aski (11 Novembre 2009)

Avec plaisir !


Pour moi ce sera un Whisky, tu prend quoi ?


----------



## LeProf (11 Novembre 2009)

Un pastis 

Avec des cacahuètes ou des pistaches ?


----------



## Bassman (11 Novembre 2009)

Doliprane 1Gr, le pastaga me colle une migraine instantanée.

Tu aimes le pastis toi ?


----------



## LeProf (11 Novembre 2009)

Oui ... c'est assez couleur local ... même si je ne crèche pas à Marseille 

Avec ton Doliprane ..... un guronsan ou de l'euphitose ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Novembre 2009)

ni l'un ni l'autre ! 
je preferais un pon porto.

Ta future éléctricté verte : éolien ou solaire ?


----------



## LeProf (11 Novembre 2009)

eolien ... la fabrication des cellules et panneaux photovoltaïques est assez énergivores.

A quand la commercialisation de la première voiture à moteur à air comprimé ?


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Novembre 2009)

Nucléaire ! Et avec beaucoup d'isotopes. 

Alors, au bout du compte, être ou ne pas être ?


----------



## LeProf (11 Novembre 2009)

That's the question, isn't it ? 

Ta maxime préférée ?


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Novembre 2009)

_On ne paye jamais trop cher le privilège d'être son propre maître._ Kipling.

La tienne ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Novembre 2009)

Pour l'apéro, un Jameson pour moi, légèrement frais.
Pour l'électricité, je ne connais que l'interrupteur.

Bon, on prend un p'tit digestif ?


----------



## LeProf (11 Novembre 2009)

[je ne sais pas trop .... la première qui me vient à l'esprit : "c'est en forgeant que l'on devient forgeron"]

Une petite eau de vie, une prune ...

Le premier voyage sur Mars, c'est pour quand ?


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Novembre 2009)

Pas demain la veille. En tout cas sans moi. Dès qu'ils arrivent ici, je rentre à la maison.

L'homme a-t-il un avenir en restant confiné sur son caillou ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Novembre 2009)

NAN !

Pendant une dizaine d'années, un programme tv nous disait que le vérité est ailleurs donc bon ca doit être vrai

pour ou contre ?


----------



## LeProf (11 Novembre 2009)

Elle est en nous !

Une vie après la mort ?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Novembre 2009)

Je te dirais ça... 
Une mort après la vie ?


----------



## Elesthor (12 Novembre 2009)

La seule chose sure dans l'univers.


La seule chaussure?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Novembre 2009)

pour unijambiste!


Tu regardes bob l'éponge?


----------



## Elesthor (12 Novembre 2009)

J'ai regardé avec ma petite nièce ^^

Tu as regardé le défilé du 11 nov?


----------



## Aski (12 Novembre 2009)

Non, du tout, je préfère être scotché devant mon Mac &#8230; 



Ou est garé ta voiture ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (12 Novembre 2009)

Dans la rue, en bas de chez moi

Maison ou appartement ?


----------



## Elesthor (12 Novembre 2009)

Maison pour l'instant =)

42 messages kleinepopo!


----------



## aCLR (12 Novembre 2009)

question pas affirmation&#8230; 


Comment t'écrire mon amour ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (12 Novembre 2009)

garde le pour toi, ne l'écris pas, imagine le... 

42 messages, et ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Novembre 2009)

"les mots me manquent..." et tu arrêtes là.

Et tu arrêtes les drogues aussi.
Merci !

0 ou 1 ?


----------



## LeProf (12 Novembre 2009)

0

noir ou blanc ?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Novembre 2009)

Ces derniers temps, plutôt les noirs.

Chaud ou froid ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Novembre 2009)

Un peu des deux avec des passages tiédeux 

Un bon Hitchcock sur Arte ce soir, ça vous dit ?


----------



## Elesthor (12 Novembre 2009)

Volontier!

Tu aimes Warrol?


----------



## Macuserman (12 Novembre 2009)

Oui, les oeuvres, et la personnes&#8230; ! 

Tu t'aimes ?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Novembre 2009)

Je me supporte. :rateau:

On t'aime ?


----------



## LeProf (12 Novembre 2009)

[Mode Calimero ON] Non personne ne m'aime .. il parait que les profs, c'est con ! [Mode Calimero OFF]

"Besoin de rien envie de toi ..." ça te rappelle quelque chose ?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Novembre 2009)

"Je n'ai pas souvenance de ce fait" Lieutenant-Colonel Oliver North.

C'est pas une proposition j'éspère ?


----------



## LeProf (12 Novembre 2009)

Non non .....juste une frange de mémoire réminiscente 

Regrettes-tu les années Disco ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Novembre 2009)

non.


tu les as connus?


----------



## LeProf (12 Novembre 2009)

Oui  ... j'aime bien m'y replonger de temps en temps 

Chaine hifi ou baladeur ?


----------



## Aragorn (12 Novembre 2009)

Pour revenir à des questions précedentes :

Star Wars : Mon préféré est également l'Empire contre-attaque ; mais l'épisode III n'est pas mal du tout. J'ai découvert les films d'animation Clone Wars et j'avoue bien aimé le style 

Le Seigneur des Anneaux : effectivement on ne peut pas retrouver toute la richesse des livres, mais cette sage est excellente. Viggo Mortesen incarne Aragorn avec brio, Gandalf est excellent... Le seul qui me déçoit un peu avec des répliques à deux sous, c'est Légolas.

Bonne soirée !


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Novembre 2009)

Chaîne HiFi.

T'as un iPod ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Novembre 2009)

non.


Toi oui?


----------



## Aragorn (12 Novembre 2009)

oui

Toi non ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Novembre 2009)

non.

Toi oui?


----------



## LeProf (12 Novembre 2009)

Oui

Toi non ?


----------



## Elesthor (13 Novembre 2009)

Moi oui.

Toi peut être?


----------



## LeProf (13 Novembre 2009)

surement...

On va aller loin comme cela ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Novembre 2009)

Peut-être oui, tout dépend de la motivation.

J'ai un iPod, et toi ?


----------



## teo (13 Novembre 2009)

Ouais, et je me dis que ça sent la fermeture si on part dans cette direction 

Oh oui oh oui 



ça t'ennuierait ?


----------



## LeProf (13 Novembre 2009)

Oui

Dans quelle direction voudrais-tu aller ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Novembre 2009)

Pas vers l'ouest, il y a un fort coup de vent en cours.

Une autre idée ?


----------



## LeProf (13 Novembre 2009)

J'irai bien sous la couette avec mon petit macbook pour surfer, mais je vais devoir partir bosser.

Gin Fizz ou Vodka tonic ?


----------



## divoli (13 Novembre 2009)

Gin tonic.

Plutôt gris clair ou gris foncé ?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Novembre 2009)

clair


le prochain concert que tu vas te faire?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Novembre 2009)

Gris clair.

N'est il pas l'heure pour commencer à se préparer psychologiquement à l'apéro de ce midi ? :love:


----------



## estcethomas (13 Novembre 2009)

oh attends je suis encore dans mon lit j'entrouvre seulement les yeux!


Ca sent pas le grillé par ici?:rateau:


----------



## thunderheart (13 Novembre 2009)

T'as encore dû fumer dans ton paddock.

Tu dors avec ton Mac sous la couette ?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Novembre 2009)

non.


Tu es du genre à avoir tout le temps un APN sur toi?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Novembre 2009)

Si tu considères le capteur iPhone comme APN, alors oui, j'ai tout le temps un APN. Si APN veut bien dire APN, alors non je n'ai pas toujours un APN sur moi&#8230;

Toi, oui ?


----------



## Elesthor (13 Novembre 2009)

Non ^^ 

Macadam ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Novembre 2009)

Non, sable.

Apple's burning ?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Novembre 2009)

Beds are&#8230;

Quoi de beau ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Novembre 2009)

Mon geste.

soirée tranquille ?


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Novembre 2009)

Mouai, cool. Christine Perfect chante dans iTunes un bon blues made in uk.

Un verre ?


----------



## guizmo47 (13 Novembre 2009)

moi ça dépend !
est ce que ça dépasse ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Novembre 2009)

Si oui, on coupe.
(ps Ia Orana Raiatea)

Tu aimes t'endormir avec la pluie qui tape sur les vitres ?


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Novembre 2009)

Oui, surtout si le vent siffle.

Tu aimes l'orage.


----------



## Aski (14 Novembre 2009)

J'essaye de prendre en photos les éclairs mais c'est trop dur, je fait des vidéos mais à chaque fois y a l'éclairs hors champ de caméra, je suis maudit &#8230;


Plutôt au café au chocolat ou à la vanille ton éclair ?


----------



## LeProf (14 Novembre 2009)

eclair au chocolatttttttttt !!! 

Paris-Brest ou Baba au rhum ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Novembre 2009)

paris-Brest!


Une petite faim?


----------



## Elesthor (14 Novembre 2009)

Nop jviens de déjeuner merci =P

Tu as vu 2012?


----------



## LeProf (14 Novembre 2009)

pas encore

tu le recommandes ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Novembre 2009)

Pas vu, pas recommandé.

Pas vu, pas pris ?


----------



## aCLR (14 Novembre 2009)

Tu parles du film de Pierre Carles&#8230;

L'as-tu vu ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Novembre 2009)

Bien vu, oui je l'ai vu.

Journalistes, politiques, même combat ?


----------



## aCLR (14 Novembre 2009)

Question bien trop généraliste pour que je formule une réponse&#8230;


La science aura-t-elle raison de notre extinction ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Novembre 2009)

Question encore plus généraliste pour que je formule une réponse...

Ne te regardes tu pas trop dans ton miroir ?


----------



## LeProf (14 Novembre 2009)

hein .... c'est quoi un miroir ?

Tu tiens à ton apparence ?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Novembre 2009)

Oui, j'aime bien m'habiller correctement, mais j'en ai marre de me battre avec mes cheveux ! 

Et toi, tu aimes tes cheveux ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2009)

Je fais avec

Quel est ton sens le plus développé ?


----------



## teo (14 Novembre 2009)

le bon...



[Interlude]_Pitin, 9 ans aujourd'hui que je me suis embarqué sur ces pitins de forums :rose: Merci à ceux et celles qui m'ont accompagné et merci aux admins et fondateurs..._[/Interlude]
Et toi, les forums macgeneration, ça te permet aussi de rencontrer des inconnu-es, des gens adorables, de donner un coup de main ou surtout un moyen de réparer les conneries qu'on fait tous sur nos bécanes ?


----------



## escobar (14 Novembre 2009)

bjrr . j'ai un problem au niveau d'instalation de mon macbook air !! j'ai formater le disk dur entier avec le CD WINDOWS VISTA et mnt je veu rienstaler snow leopart !!! et voila l'instalation ne passe pas reste a l'ecran pomme plante el le cd ne tourn pas ... aide moi SVP . urgent !!!!!


----------



## Aski (14 Novembre 2009)

Rah oui, ça m'a beaucoup aidé pour réparer mes conneries &#8230;

[Escobar ce n'est pas le bon sujet pour cela, va dans le lieu approprié pour ça]


Tu veut un bonbon ?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Novembre 2009)

Je n'en veux pas, merci !

VeuT ??


----------



## thunderheart (14 Novembre 2009)

J'veux bien oui.

T'as quoi comme bonbecs ?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Novembre 2009)

Des Arlequins&#8230;

Ça te va ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Novembre 2009)

Nickel.

Pas de Tagada, de Michoko ?


----------



## aCLR (14 Novembre 2009)

Non, mais que de souvenirs&#8230; (le bonbon de la pie qui chante&#8230


As-tu connu le tubble gum sous cet emballage ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Novembre 2009)

oui!!!!


Pas toi?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Novembre 2009)

Non&#8230;

Aurais-je du ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Novembre 2009)

Si tu avais pu, tu aurais dû.

Que me dois tu ?


----------



## Aski (15 Novembre 2009)

tu parle des 15&#8364; que je t'ai emprunté la semaine dernière ? heu &#8230; la semaine prochaine !!!



Pourquoi faire maintenant ce que l'on peut reporter à plus tard ???


----------



## Macuserman (15 Novembre 2009)

Parce que c'est un principe souvent franco-français&#8230;

Mais, dis donc, Psystar a perdu son procès en Californie, en voilà une bonne nouvelle, non ?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Novembre 2009)

j'en sais rien...


Pourquoi ça le serait?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Novembre 2009)

Enfin les clônes sauvages sont déboutés, et la licence Apple est valorisée ! 

Mais, tu n'es pas au courant de ce procès ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Novembre 2009)

Si, je suis au courant, je lis MacG 

Que vas devenir Apple en 2012 ?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Novembre 2009)

Bah une entreprise plus riche et plus innovante !

Pourquoi, ça n'est pas la fin du monde, si ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2009)

Je suppose que non

Que ferais-tu si tu savais que tu n'avais plus que 24 heures à vivre ?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Novembre 2009)

J'irais sûrement passer ces 24 heures là avec ma meilleure amie&#8230;
Et je dirais au revoir à mes parents ! Ahh et je donnerais mon Mac aussi, et mes organes ma foi&#8230;

Et de ton côté ?


----------



## Aski (15 Novembre 2009)

Je lui dirait qu'elle est plus qu'une amie pour moi, que ce soit réciproque ou pas, je me casse en campagne, je m'allonge dans l'herbe en pensant à elle et en observant les étoiles attendant ma fin &#8230;


Que faire de plus ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Novembre 2009)

une bonne bouffe pardi !

'tain aucune imagination ! 


Et sinon ca va ?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Novembre 2009)

Ça va très bien ma foi&#8230; AIR sur le Mac, MacGé, et le catalogue FNAC&#8230; 

C'est vraiment plus qu'une amie ?


----------



## Aski (15 Novembre 2009)

heu &#8230; joker !


Tu propose quoi pour la bonne bouffe ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (15 Novembre 2009)

Fondue savoyarde!!!

ça vous tente ?


----------



## boodou (15 Novembre 2009)

Plutôt bourguignonne.

Caca dur ou mou ce matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2009)

:mouais: Normal

Tu as des enfants ?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Novembre 2009)

non, j'ai un écureuil.


ça compte?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Novembre 2009)

Si tu t'en occupes comme d'un fils, oui&#8230;

Tu lèves ton joker ?


----------



## Aski (15 Novembre 2009)

(Petit curieux)
Alors pour répondre : je crois que oui. M'enfin reste à être sûr que ça ne va pas que dans 1 sens &#8230;



Est-ce ce que tu voulais savoir ?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Novembre 2009)

Ma foi, j'ai été dans le même cas que toi, mais ça s'est confirmé peu de temps après, et j'ai eu la chance que ça soit dans les 2 sens !

Tu devrais tenter le coup non ? On ne vit pas assez longtemps pour laisser passer les chances qui se présentent à nous !


----------



## Aski (15 Novembre 2009)

J'attend le bon moment !!
Je pourrais m'étaler encore longtemps sur le sujet mais je ne vais pas détailler ma vie sentimentale &#8230;


On peut changer de sujet ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Novembre 2009)

On peut oui.

Tu sais faire du pain perdu ? :love:


----------



## Macuserman (15 Novembre 2009)

Perdre du pain, je sais faire&#8230;

Ou alors c'est pas ça ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Novembre 2009)

Mais non, boudiou, le pain perdu c'est ça

Tu vas essayer ?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Novembre 2009)

De perdre mon pain&#8230;??! Ahhhh non !

Je devrais ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Novembre 2009)

Tu devrais m'écouter des 2 zoreilles car le pain perdu, c'est miam miam mmmmm :rateau:

T'as bien branché ton sonotone ?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Novembre 2009)

Je l'ai perdu ! 

Un quoi ??


----------



## 217ae1 (15 Novembre 2009)

un pain ! arrêtez de faire vos nioubes !  :rateau: 

EDIT: je viens de le perdre ! maintenant, je vais faire comment pour goutter ? :rateau:

as-tu déja compté les pixels de ton écran ?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Novembre 2009)

Oui, il me semble: 1920*1200&#8230;

Mais, puis-je en être sûr ?


----------



## 217ae1 (15 Novembre 2009)

oui, il suffit de les compter un par un. 

pourquoi ma souris saccade alors qu'un nouveau model vient de sortir ?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Novembre 2009)

C'est le destin !

Ou alors&#8230;le destin ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Novembre 2009)

Le destin pour une Airport, c'est de se griller les neurones lorsqu'un geek/nerd la saoule trop 

Tu connais l'histoire de Luna, l'orque ?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Novembre 2009)

Non&#8230;

Il en avait assez ?


----------



## LeProf (16 Novembre 2009)

des neurones ... je ne sais pas  !

Comment ça, je n'ai pas tout suivi ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Novembre 2009)

Non pas trop, mais bon, c'était le week-end au bar.

Alors ce lundi, voyons voir, ciel plombé, pas bien réveillé, les blagues des collègues du lundi matin.
Super non ?


----------



## LeProf (16 Novembre 2009)

Peux pas te dire, je commence le boulot qu'à 15 h !  ...attention la je suis chez moi, mais je travaille hein, faudrait pas prendre tous les profs pour des privilégiés ou des feignasses ! (je dis cela car il y en a beaucoup qui le pense )
... mais ce soir il y a les réunions parents profs, je vais finir tard ... en plus demain et Mercredi rebelote !


Penses-tu que les bleus vont se qualifier pour la prochaine coupe du monde ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Novembre 2009)

Je regardes dans les entrailles de mon café. 
Je vois rien, c'est tout noir 

C'est important pour toi que les bleus aillent en coupe du monde ?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Novembre 2009)

non.


Pourquoi ça le serai?


----------



## LeProf (16 Novembre 2009)

Parce que la coupe du monde, les jeux olympiques, ... sont les nouveaux jeux du cirque modernes...

Tiens d'ailleurs, depuis quand n'as-tu pas mis les pieds sous un chapiteau de cirque ?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Novembre 2009)

depuis... vendredi, je passe dans un chapiteau en allant en cour et les parents de mon meilleur ami tiennent un cirque.


Faudrait que je bouge là hein?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Novembre 2009)

Oui, comme dit la chanson "Bouges de là" 

Tu Shakes ton booty ?


----------



## Elesthor (16 Novembre 2009)

Shake shake shake =P


A la cuiller, pas au shaker?


----------



## aCLR (16 Novembre 2009)

Le sirop !

As-tu mal à la gorge ?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Novembre 2009)

Non.


Toi oui?


----------



## Elesthor (16 Novembre 2009)

Que nenni!


Tu aimes l'automne?


----------



## Aski (16 Novembre 2009)

Bof, parce que sous toutes ces feuilles qui tombent peuvent se cacher des déjections canines &#8230;



Pourquoi elles tombent ces feuilles ?


----------



## Macuserman (16 Novembre 2009)

En tant que spé bio, je pourrais t'en dire bcp, mais là j'ai pas envie en fait.

Sinon, quoi de beau aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Novembre 2009)

Mon Mac. :love:

C'est pareil chez vous, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2009)

Non 

La pire journée de ta vie c'était quand ?


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Novembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Non
> 
> La pire journée de ta vie c'était quand ?



Demain. Le pire est toujours à venir.

L'est pas beau ton Mac ?


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Novembre 2009)

oui, je m'incline même devant lui quand je me réveille. :rateau:

et le tien ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Novembre 2009)

J'adore ma MBP unibody, mais de là à m'incliner, faut pas déconner :love:
Je préfère m'incliner devant les personnes que j'admire, la nature, les animaux.

Es tu un geek/nerd/nolife ?


----------



## Macuserman (16 Novembre 2009)

Geek oui, les autres non !

Sinon, la famille ?


----------



## LeProf (16 Novembre 2009)

Va Bene ....

Pourrais-tu te passer une semaine d'utiliser ton Mac ou internet ?


----------



## Macuserman (16 Novembre 2009)

Non, après avoir tenté en vacances, la réponse est clairement NON !

Qui le pourrait, si tant est qu'il ait un accès régulier à internet en temps normal ?


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Novembre 2009)

Ouai. Mais pas si je suis à côté. Par contre je peux partir plusieurs semaines sans utiliser internet.

[Je réponds à 217ae1 : je m'incline à chaque fois, pour atteindre le bloque d'alimentation.  ]

Partir. Tout plaquer. Sans vous retourner. Recommencer à zéro, ailleurs, avec d'autres gens... vous pourriez ?


----------



## Aski (16 Novembre 2009)

En l'état actuel des choses &#8230; non impossible !!!



Et si tu est forcé d'aller dans un lieu ou l'accès internet est impossible ?


----------



## freefalling (17 Novembre 2009)

Aski a dit:


> Et si tu est forcé d'aller dans un lieu ou l'accès internet est impossible ?



C'est que je suis retourné vivre en Islande ! 

---> Toi aussi tu es fan des glaces Jampi ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Novembre 2009)

Je préfère les Gelati Motta

Ton parfum préféré ?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Novembre 2009)

The One, par D&G.

Et pour toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Novembre 2009)

J'aurai du préciser, parfum de glaces 

Alors ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Novembre 2009)

il y en a pas mal... mais j'aime bien tiramisu du glacier niçois de la rue giuglia!


Tu viens en TP avec moi?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Novembre 2009)

Heu, ça peut être sympa si tu as de la bonne zique :love:

Qui va bosser sur mes script AIX et iSeries ?


----------



## Aski (17 Novembre 2009)

J'ai le copain d'un ami d'un pote de l'une de mes connaissances Facebook qui se fera un plaisir &#8230;



Tu veut ses coordonnées ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Novembre 2009)

Oui je veux bien ses coordonnées rectangulaiers et polaires.

Tu as écouté le dernier BB Brunes ?


----------



## tirhum (17 Novembre 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Tu as écouté le dernier BB Brunes ?


Surtout pas !... :afraid:
Tu écoutes d'autres choses, au moins ?!...


----------



## estcethomas (17 Novembre 2009)

oh que oui! Les bb brunes j'écoute ça quand je veux me faire vomir!


Pas mal comme technique non?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Novembre 2009)

Pour vomir tu te mets un doigt bien profond... dans la bouche 
Les BB Brunes sont le seul groupe de rock qui mérite qu'on tende l'oreille par chez nous.

C'est un complot ?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Novembre 2009)

Oui&#8230;

Et alors ?


----------



## Bassman (18 Novembre 2009)

Et alors rien, les bb brunes, un de ses membres est de la famille à luis rego. A partir de ce moment tout est dit sur l'éventualité d'une once de talent.

T'y crois encore au destin des nouveaux "artistes" qu'on veut absolument te faire bouffer ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Novembre 2009)

Parfois oui, parfois non, tout dépend du talent.

Qui aimes tu le plus détester ?


----------



## Macuserman (18 Novembre 2009)

Heeuuuuu ceux qui m'énervent vraiment !

Pourquoi doit-on toujours s'énerver ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (18 Novembre 2009)

Parce que ça fait du bien.

Pourquoi devrait on toujours rester calme ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Novembre 2009)

je ne vois pas la raison!


la plus grande honte de ta vie?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Novembre 2009)

La décence m'empêche d'en parler ici.

Ta plus grosse fierté ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Novembre 2009)

Ma b... basse! 



ça vaut le coup de passer de leo à SL?


----------



## Macuserman (18 Novembre 2009)

À l'aise !

Pas encore fait ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Novembre 2009)

Non, pas encore.

Quoi de plus avec SL (ou quoi de moins ) ?


----------



## Macuserman (18 Novembre 2009)

Rien de moins je crois&#8230; Plus de vitesse, ça oui. 

Bientôt fait ?


----------



## PoM (18 Novembre 2009)

Non, c'est pas encore dans les plans...

T'attendrais pas Mac Os X.7?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Novembre 2009)

Si, voire 11.0 :love:

Tu connais un convertisseur (freeware) wma->mp3 qui fonctionne sous SL ?


----------



## marvel63 (18 Novembre 2009)

Itunes  avec Fusion/Parallels 

Quand sort le nouvel iPhone ?


----------



## Macuserman (18 Novembre 2009)

2010; juin pourquoi pas&#8230;

Pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Aski (18 Novembre 2009)

Je vote pour Juillet.



Adjugé, vendu ?


----------



## Macuserman (18 Novembre 2009)

Vendu oui&#8230;

Adjugé par contre&#8230;c'est pas si spur n'est ce pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2009)

Pur je ne sais pas et sur non plus

Tu dors combien d'heures par nuit ?


----------



## Macuserman (18 Novembre 2009)

Dodo vers 23h00, réveil à 7h10: disons 8 bonnes heures&#8230;

Et toi ?


----------



## Aski (18 Novembre 2009)

Je crois que je doit en être à environ 8h &#8230;


Tu t'est chronométré ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (18 Novembre 2009)

Nope mais tu sais compter, enfin je pense... 

C'est pour quand les vacances !!!?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Novembre 2009)

Non, jamais

Tu te souviens de tes rêves ?


----------



## Aski (18 Novembre 2009)

Quand j'était petit je me suis souvenu de quelques &#8230; cauchemars (dont un, je ne sait pourquoi, je me souvient encore brièvement). Mais jamais de mes rêves.


Pourquoi les cauchemars plutôt que les rêves ???


----------



## estcethomas (19 Novembre 2009)

je ne sais pas, je fais plutôt des rêves moi...


Bien dormit?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Novembre 2009)

Ouaip, pas mal, mais serais bien resté dormir quelques heures de plus ce matin.

Est ce que tu insultes ton réveil le matin quand il déchire tes oreilles ?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Novembre 2009)

non, généralement je me réveil avant qu'il sonne!


Qualque chose de prévu pour cette aprem?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Novembre 2009)

Le boulot :mouais:

Ne crois tu pas que considérant l'inertie conjoncturelle, il convient d'imaginer l'ensemble des alternatives déjà en notre possession ?


----------



## Aski (19 Novembre 2009)

Déjà que j'avais mal au crâne, là tu vient de tuer l'effet du cacher d'aspirine &#8230; 



Tu peut répéter en Français ?


----------



## freefalling (19 Novembre 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Ne crois tu pas que considérant l'inertie conjoncturelle, il convient d'imaginer l'ensemble des alternatives déjà en notre possession ?



Arrêtons la masturbation intellectuelle ! 

--- > toi aussi tu vas aux Trans Musicales ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Novembre 2009)

Les trans, jamais et surtout pas :love:
Concernant la masturbation, je la préfère physique 

Tu connais le pipotron ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Novembre 2009)

non, mais c'est excellent!


Tu utilise tweeter? Si oui avec quel logiciel?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Novembre 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> non, mais c'est excellent!



dans le même ordre d'idées, pour les retards, tu as le skuzotron
et pour tes meilleurs ennemis, l'insultron

Non je ne twitte pas, je préfere cuiter 

T'as gouté le dernier beaujolpif ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Novembre 2009)

oui!


Pas toi?


----------



## Macuserman (20 Novembre 2009)

Non !

Mais de quoi on parle ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Novembre 2009)

Du Bojo.

Tu le trouves comment cette année ?


----------



## Macuserman (20 Novembre 2009)

Euuuuuuuh

De quel point de vue ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Novembre 2009)

Du point de vue gustatif :hein:

Il n'y a que moi qui a gouté le Bojolpif ?


----------



## guizmo47 (20 Novembre 2009)

Ia orana à toi aussi...
Il n'est pas arrivé jusqu'ici ! (le bojol...)
Alors goût de framboise ou de cassis cette année ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Novembre 2009)

Perso, je ne lui ai trouvé aucun goût !

E aha te huru ?


----------



## Aski (20 Novembre 2009)

Heu &#8230;


oui et toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Novembre 2009)

d'accord.


Tu as des fleurs chez toi?


----------



## guizmo47 (21 Novembre 2009)

De ma fenêtre je vois celles d'un flamboyant jaune !...

Et des fruits tu en as dans ton verger ?...


----------



## LeProf (21 Novembre 2009)

Il faudrait d'abord que j'ai un verger ! 

meringue ou chantilly ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (21 Novembre 2009)

difficile de choisir... Je dirais plus meringue.

Qui va à la fête de la science ? en particulier à Lillosciences ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Novembre 2009)

pas moi!


Un concert bientôt prévue?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Novembre 2009)

Arno en début d'année prochaine, mais avant cela, des petits groupes de coin.

La plus grande escroquerie du Rock'n'Roll ?


----------



## tirhum (21 Novembre 2009)

BB Brunes ?!...  
Quoi c'est, pour toi, le Rock'n'Roll ?!...


----------



## thunderheart (21 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> BB Brunes ?!...



Héhé 
Super concert sur le Mouv hier soir 



tirhum a dit:


> Quoi c'est, pour toi, le Rock'n'Roll ?!...



It's a Swindle

Les courants musicaux sont ils cycliques ?


----------



## Macuserman (21 Novembre 2009)

Non, car ils ne s'évaporent jamais vraiment&#8230;

Mais euhh, des courants artistiques ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Novembre 2009)

A Dadaaaaaa

Ta peinture préférée ?


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Novembre 2009)

"La sortie de bain" de Degas, au Louvre, Sully, 2e Etage. C'est celui-là que je volerais bien.

T'as déjà eu envie de sortir d'un Musée avec une oeuvre ?


----------



## Macuserman (21 Novembre 2009)

Oui, mais je me suis à chaque fois ravisé ! 

Mais pourquoi on pourrait pas faire comme dans les films ?


----------



## Aski (22 Novembre 2009)

Impossible, Bruce Willis, Will Smith, &#8230; sont tous trop occupés &#8230;



A qui on pourrait bien demander de nous aider ?


----------



## Macuserman (22 Novembre 2009)

Au père Noël ...!

Maintenant, allons voir la neige ??


----------



## Aski (22 Novembre 2009)

Ben j'espère bien, il a bien neigé chez moi l'année dernière, j'espère que ça va recommencer &#8230;



C'est le père Noël qui fait neiger ?


----------



## Macuserman (22 Novembre 2009)

Euuh les reines, dans les cieux, quand ils doivent se soulager, ah PAFFF ça fait de la neige&#8230;

Non ?


----------



## tirhum (22 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Euuh les reines, dans les cieux, quand ils doivent se soulager, ah PAFFF ça fait de la neige
> 
> Non ?


Chais pas, passque si c'est ce genre de reine... 






Pour les rennes... Chais pas non plus... 







Z'avez été sages les chti'tes n'enfants pour avoir vos cadeaux ?!...


----------



## Elesthor (22 Novembre 2009)

Owwii j'ai été très sage .....
Jpeux avoir la peluche?


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Novembre 2009)

Tu peux mais à une condition:

tu me donnes ta noisette?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2009)

Bien sûr

Pourquoi de nombreux rois sappellaient Louis ?


----------



## Aski (22 Novembre 2009)

A cause de la monnaie qui s'appelais le "Louis d'Or" &#8230;



Pourquoi en or ?


----------



## Macuserman (22 Novembre 2009)

Parce que le métal était de cette consistance, en or&#8230;

Pourquoi Au ?


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Novembre 2009)

Parce que le platine est hors de prix.

Clovis => Clouis  => Louis (aka Ludovicus Rex Francorum)

Des questions ?


----------



## Macuserman (22 Novembre 2009)

Oui !

Euuhhh pourquoi ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Novembre 2009)

Passke c'est la règle du jeu ici et tu te défiles souvent vilain garnement 

C'est quoi ton totem ?


----------



## Macuserman (22 Novembre 2009)

Euuhh le jeu de société !

C'est quoi ton avatar ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Novembre 2009)

On dit "Qui" pour une personne :love: C'est une chanteuse.

Quelqu'un la connait ?


----------



## Macuserman (22 Novembre 2009)

Euuhh&#8230;

Birkin (en vieille) ?


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Novembre 2009)

Non. Elle avait de la voix. C'était une voix.

Tu ne connais pas ? Sérieux ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Novembre 2009)

Birkin ! M'enfin Macuserman, tu veux mes lunettes ? 

Elle avait oui une voix, une sacrée voix, de celles qui te font frissonner, telles celles de Billie Holliday ou de La Callas par exemple.
_
Oh Lord, won't you buy me, a ....... ?_


----------



## Macuserman (22 Novembre 2009)

a Pearl !

Euuh a Black one ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2009)

Merci la recherche d'images inversée  (en fait, je connaissait, mais pas _de visu_)

Penses tu que l'Irlande devrait aller en Afrique du Sud à la place de la France (qui rejoindrait la Suède dans le groupe des pays qui n'iront pas&#8230; ) ?
D'un autre coté, la Suède s'était qualifiée, plus rien ne compterait pour moi


----------



## thunderheart (22 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> a Pearl !



Ouaip, c'est mieux 
Tu vois quand tu veux, mais bon maintenant écoutes là sur Deezer ou Spotify, tu comprendras... enfin, peut être. Les goûts et les couleurs.



eseldorm a dit:


> Penses tu que l'Irlande devrait aller en Afrique du Sud à la place de la France (...)



Je sais pas, mais c'est un peu la honte cette qualif . 

Tu t'en fous du foot ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Novembre 2009)

Oui je m'en fous du foot.

Et vous ça importe?


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Novembre 2009)

Le Handball, je ne connais pas trop, mais je savais que les Français étaient bons. Ils auraient dû se méfier ces Irlandais. 


Le sport de haut-niveau, vous trouvez que ça vaut le coup ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2009)

Tout dépend de quel coté tu te places 
Je pense que oui, si tu es devant l'obstacle mais non si tu es devant ta télé (la TV n'étant pas un obstacle&#8230.

Tu suis des podcasts sur iTunes U ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Novembre 2009)

Non.

Senno Ekto Gamat ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Novembre 2009)

Leeloo?

Tu as pas un diminutif?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Novembre 2009)

lilou.


Tu regardes le 5eme élément toi?


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Novembre 2009)

Bah non mais elle a dit Ektot Gamat alors  

Et toi tu regardes?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Novembre 2009)

Bien sûr, je le regarde à chaque fois 

L'amour mérite d'être sauvé ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Novembre 2009)

Oui!

Pourquoi cette question?


----------



## Elesthor (23 Novembre 2009)

Je ne sais pas, je ne suis pas l'instigateur de cette question =P

Mais jpense que oui, dépendant bien entendu du sens que l'on peut lui donner...


MARK KNOPLFER en concert à bercy en juin!! Qui qui y va? (Vite pour les places en tout cas)


----------



## thunderheart (23 Novembre 2009)

Je ne sais pas, je le connais pas lui...

Un lien de parenté avec Mark Knopfler ? :love:


----------



## Aski (23 Novembre 2009)

Malheureusement non &#8230;



Douane. Avez vous quelque chose à déclarer ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Novembre 2009)

Oui, 85kg de connerie...
Ça boume, les p'tits slips ?!...


----------



## Aski (23 Novembre 2009)

ça gaz dans le caleçon &#8230;



Snif, snif, tu sent ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (23 Novembre 2009)

Dégueulasse l'odeur!

Qui a fait ça ? Qu'il se dénonce!!!


----------



## thunderheart (23 Novembre 2009)

En général c'est celui qui dit... qui a fait

On dirait que ça dérape pipi caca non ?


----------



## Elesthor (23 Novembre 2009)

Non, juste quelques relents scatophiliques (beurk! )

Boum bidibam?


----------



## Kleinepopo (23 Novembre 2009)

bidibam bidibou

C'est quelque chose dans ce genre là non ?


----------



## Elesthor (23 Novembre 2009)

Jcrois bien =P

Mais où a t'on pu entendre ça?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Novembre 2009)

Au JT.

Même pas !?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Novembre 2009)

Si, pourquoi pas !

Tu veux quoi pour ton Noël ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (23 Novembre 2009)

L' ipod nano rouge !!! 

Qui me l'offre ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Novembre 2009)

j'aurai bien dit oui, mais bon je mets de l'argent de coté pour un iphone pour l'instant...


Tu m'aides?


----------



## Kleinepopo (23 Novembre 2009)

hihihi. J'ai pas de quoi mettre de côté pour moi...

Une autre fois peut être?


----------



## Aski (23 Novembre 2009)

Oui parce que là je vais avoir besoin de mes sous &#8230;



Tu m'en voudra pas ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Novembre 2009)

non!


Tu as quelque chose de prévue ce soir?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Novembre 2009)

TV "Bandits, bandits" sur Arte

_ 



_

Ça te dit ?


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Novembre 2009)

Non. Déjà vu. Pas convaincu. Il y a une limite ténue entre l'absurde et le n'importe quoi. Là, elle est largement dépassée pour aboutir au pas grand chose.

Je suis méchant ?


----------



## Elesthor (23 Novembre 2009)

Non critique c'est différent =P
Ou pas?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Novembre 2009)

Non, je suis du même avis. 

Je vis seul dans un immeuble ou personne ne se connait. Si je m'étouffe avec un noyau de cerise, qu'est-ce que je fait ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Novembre 2009)

Les deux mains jointes, tu appuie fortement et prestement sur ton plexus, par séquences rapides, et tu souhaites que ça marche :love:

Et le dernier Gilliam, "L'imaginarium du docteur Parnassus" ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (23 Novembre 2009)

Change d'appartement avant qu'il ne soit trop tard!

OU-u vas taper chez tes voisins dès que tu manges une cerise?


----------



## Elesthor (23 Novembre 2009)

Un pti décalage kleinepopo?


----------



## Kleinepopo (23 Novembre 2009)

yes je crois, j'ai vu après! Sorry!

ça te dérange pas trop?


----------



## Elesthor (23 Novembre 2009)

Moi non , eux peut être.

Eux?


----------



## Kleinepopo (23 Novembre 2009)

Je crois que je les ai fait fuir...:rose:

Allo? Il y a quelqu'un ?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Novembre 2009)

Euuuhhh

Oui ??


----------



## Elesthor (23 Novembre 2009)

Non.

Fufufu je suis drôle hein? Non? Bon tanpix alors =(


----------



## Kleinepopo (23 Novembre 2009)

suis sûre tu peux faire mieux!

T'en as pas une autre ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Novembre 2009)

Mais bien sûr : 

Re saairma krüte ?!


(mode = je m'emmerde, je ça vous fait chier .... )


----------



## Aski (23 Novembre 2009)

Heu &#8230; ooouuuiiiii !!!!!!




Ce qui signifie ?


----------



## Elesthor (23 Novembre 2009)

Wibidibou badada!

Plus clair?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Novembre 2009)

Blanc 

Foncé ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Novembre 2009)

pas en automobile en tout cas ! c'est bien trop dangereux !

Ton yaourt : au goulot ou à la petite cuillère ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Novembre 2009)

au goulot c'est meilleur!


Un casque audio qui vaut le coup?


----------



## guizmo47 (23 Novembre 2009)

BOSE Quietcomfort tout simplement une merveille !:love:
Dans l'avion particulièrement, tu entends enfin le film !...
C'est vrai que je passe pas mal de temps dans l'avion aussi...

C'est quoi ta prochaine destination en avion ?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Novembre 2009)

Prague normalement.

Pourquoi tu es souvent en avion ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Novembre 2009)

pour rien.


Tu reçois combien de mail par jour?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Novembre 2009)

Je suis abonné MobileMe&#8230; Donc environ 15...(sans SPAM).

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je suis abonné MobileMe Donc environ 15...(sans SPAM).
> 
> Et toi ?



Plus 

Quel rapport entre le fait que tu ais MobileMe et le nombre de message ?!


----------



## estcethomas (23 Novembre 2009)

aucune idée je n'ai pas MobileMe.

ça t'apporte quoi MobileMe?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Novembre 2009)

Le Psuh qui est essentiel pour un nombre de messages importants. Je synchronise mes RDV en instantané, et mes contacts sont gérés au poil...

Pourquoi ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Novembre 2009)

Des soucis en plus peut être, des dépenses en plus sûrement 

Et si demain on laissait le fil se reposer ??????


----------



## estcethomas (23 Novembre 2009)

ça marche pour moi!


Alors on boule rouge contre celui qui poste ici demain entre 00:01 et 00:01?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Novembre 2009)

Euuhh n'oubliez pas de bouler vert les gens qui le méritent quand même ! 

Enfin, après tout, le rouge c'est beau non ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2009)

De toute façon, quelque soit la plage de temps, pour le rouge, c'est plus la saison 

Pour ou contre le retour de l'habit rouge (au moins pour la période de noel&#8230 dans les Discos ?
(histoire de mettre un peu de couleurs&#8230; )


----------



## Macuserman (23 Novembre 2009)

Euuhhh&#8230; Oui&#8230;

Non ??


----------



## guizmo47 (24 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Prague normalement.
> 
> Pourquoi tu es souvent en avion ?



Super ville !!!!
Parceque j'aime voyager et que là ou j'habite il n'y a pas d'autres moyens pour partir...

Comment ça je ne suis pas les règles, qui est-ce qui les fait les règles ?


----------



## Macuserman (24 Novembre 2009)

Meuh si tu y es !

C'est une super ville ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2009)

Connais pas ...

Ton pire cauchemar ?


----------



## tirhum (24 Novembre 2009)

Les geeks !...  
Faim, apéro ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2009)

Bière !

Ta préférée ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (24 Novembre 2009)

LA GUINNESS!!!!

ton vin préféré?


----------



## Macuserman (24 Novembre 2009)

Le Pétrus (déjà goûté&#8230.

Et ta boisson préférée ?


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Novembre 2009)

L'eau plate.

J'aime le vin, la bierre, mais quand j'ai soif, je pense "eau".

Thé ou café ?


----------



## Macuserman (24 Novembre 2009)

Thé ! 

Je n'aime que l'arôme du café, pas le goût&#8230; et toi ?


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Novembre 2009)

Le café en intraveineuse si je pouvais. Mais j'aime bien un thé aussi, de temps en temps.

Vous voulez un nuage de lait avec votre eau chaude ?


----------



## Aski (25 Novembre 2009)

Euh &#8230; bof &#8230; non merci !!!



Veut tu un nuage de lait dans ton lait ?


----------



## guizmo47 (25 Novembre 2009)

Ah bah non merci !...

Des nuages j'en ai assez ici !!!...

Quel temps fait il chez vous ? (J'élève le débat)


----------



## thunderheart (25 Novembre 2009)

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr me réveille moi 
Il a l'air de faire un temps bien dég...... ici, comme à Raiatea sûrement :rateau:
J'irai bien faire un tour à Huahine tiens !

Bon, le fil a été plus calme hier, à part les addicts graves comme Macuserman, tout le monde a pris sa journée de désintoc. Malgré cela, on va recommencer à déconner, je le sens.

Tu regardes l'émission (riche d'enseignements) "J'irai dormir chez vous" ?


----------



## estcethomas (25 Novembre 2009)

non, mais j'ai vue le film "j'irai dormir à Hollywood". 


Tu télécharges des podcasts?


----------



## tirhum (25 Novembre 2009)

Des "ballado-diffusions" ?!... 
Nan...
Quelqu'un aurait-il un "truc" plus fort que ces foutus anti-inflammatoires de mes c**lles, à me passer ?!...


----------



## Macuserman (25 Novembre 2009)

Propofol...

Non ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Novembre 2009)

Deux bons grogs bien tassés, ensuite tu vas transpirer sous la couette.

Tu nous tiens au courant ?


----------



## tirhum (25 Novembre 2009)

J'ai d'autres solutions, pour transpirer sous la couette...  
Pis les grogs ne f'ront rien à mon dos...
Comment ça, j'vous raconte ma vie ?!...


----------



## Aski (25 Novembre 2009)

Je pourrais aussi te raconter la mienne, ou avec une amie (je devrait dire ex-amie) les sentiments sont réciproques, j'espère bientôt la voir (c'est qu'elle habite à plus de 300 bornes &#8230.



Passionnant n'est ce pas ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Novembre 2009)

Mireille Dumas, sors de ce corps :love:

Z'avez pas faim vous ?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Novembre 2009)

C'est en train de bouillir ! 

Et chez vous ?


----------



## Aski (25 Novembre 2009)

Tagliatelles aux fruits de mer, sorties du congélo, mais j'ai pas faim, je mange pas avant 14h la plupart du temps &#8230;



Est-ce que les fruits de mer ça pousse sur des arbres de mer ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (25 Novembre 2009)

Je ne pense pas.

Tu les imagines comment les arbres de mer ?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Novembre 2009)

Comme de grands coraux&#8230;

Pourquoi çà ?


----------



## estcethomas (25 Novembre 2009)

pour rien.


tu n'aurais pas un bon site qui décrit tous les métiers du son?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Novembre 2009)

En Googlant "Les métiers du son", tu vas trouver bonheur  

Entendu ?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Novembre 2009)

Hahahaha 

L'auto-remplassement est bizarre parfois non ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Novembre 2009)

Heu je ne vois pas de quoi tu causes...

Peux tu préciser ta pensée ?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Novembre 2009)

Euuhh non. 

Marseille ou Milan ?!


----------



## Aski (26 Novembre 2009)

Aucun des deux, m'en fout du foot &#8230;
Que le meilleur gagne !!! 



Tu est pour qui ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Novembre 2009)

Je suis pour moi 

Toi toi, mon toit
Toi toi, mon ............... ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2009)

Moi !

La civilisation qui te fascine le plus ?


----------



## Aski (26 Novembre 2009)

Egyptienne !!!



Avec ou sans sauce ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Novembre 2009)

Sans.

Tu envoies la purée ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2009)

Ok

Tu fais encore des volcans ?


----------



## Aski (26 Novembre 2009)

Je suis un survivant Vulcain &#8230;



Spock est-il ton ami ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Novembre 2009)

non.


ta série préférée?


----------



## Aski (26 Novembre 2009)

Stargate SG-1, et accessoirement toute la franchise &#8230;



Y aurait-il un Goa'uld parmis nous ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Novembre 2009)

J'pige rien ici :hein:...


----------



## estcethomas (26 Novembre 2009)

et la question?
pff


Une petite faim?


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Novembre 2009)

Oui j'me suis fait un 'dwich d'ailleurs Voir 12ième réaction...

Plutôt du matin ou du soir ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Novembre 2009)

Dave : Hello, HAL. Do you read me, HAL?  
HAL : Affirmative, Dave. I read you.  
 Dave : Open the pod bay doors, HAL.  
HAL : I'm sorry, Dave. I'm afraid I can't do that.
...

Bienvenue HAL

Tes circuits sont grillés ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Novembre 2009)

Juste que mes capacités sont limitées...

Ground control to Major Tom Ground control to Major Tom:
Take your protein pills and put your helmet on
Ground control to Major Tom: Commencing countdown engine's on
Check ig-nition and may God's love be with you

This is ground control to Major Tom, you've really made the grade!
And the papers want to know whose shirts you wear,
Now it's time to leave the capsule if you dare

This is Major Tom to ground con-trol, I'm stepping through the door
And I'm floating in the most peculiar way 
And the stars look very difeerent today

For here am I sitting in a tin can, far above the world
Planet Earth is blue and there's nothing I can do

Though I'm passed one hundred thousand miles, I'm feeling very still
And I think my spaceship knows which way to go, 
tell my wife I love her very much she knows

Ground control to Major Tom: 
Your circuit's dead, there's something wong.
Can you hear me Major Tom? 
Can you hear me Major Tom? 
Can you hear me Major Tom? Can you ...

Here am I floating round my tin can, far above the moon
Planet Earth is blue and there's nothing I can do

Bowie ou Lou Reed ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2009)

Bowie

Comédie ou Drame ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Novembre 2009)

comédie pour moi.



t'es vraiment sur que tu n'as pas un site qui décrit tous les métiers du son?


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Novembre 2009)

Comédie dramatique pour ma part...

Ziggy Stardust ou Aladdin Sane ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Novembre 2009)

Both.

Tu aimes les BB  Brunes ? :love:


----------



## Macuserman (26 Novembre 2009)

Quelle horreur !!


Urgences ou H ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Novembre 2009)

H!!!!


Scrubs ou Dr house?


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Novembre 2009)

Dr House !

Jacky Chan ou Bruce Lee ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (26 Novembre 2009)

Jet Lee! 


c'est bon quand même comme réponse ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Novembre 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Both.
> 
> Tu aimes les BB  Brunes ? :love:



Faut savoir : les BB ou les brunes... perso les brunes :rose:

Janis Joplin ou Jim Morrison ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Novembre 2009)

Kleinepopo a dit:


> Jet Lee!
> 
> 
> c'est bon quand même comme réponse ?



ok j'accepte, mais c'est juste pour cette fois, que je ne t'y reprenne pas!


t'as compris?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2009)

Jim Morrison

Comment tu aimerais mourir ?


----------



## Macuserman (26 Novembre 2009)

Dans mon sommeil, peinard.

A ou B ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Novembre 2009)

Dur dur là... disons B (pour les rev Mac :rateau

Matheux ou littéraire ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (26 Novembre 2009)

Plutôt matheuse de formation mais aussi très littéraire

Ton livre préféré?


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Novembre 2009)

Pas qu'un heureusement... disons Le Cycle Fondation d'Asimov.

Café ou thé ?


----------



## Macuserman (26 Novembre 2009)

Hummm&#8230; Très bonne question.

Ne trouves-tu pas ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (26 Novembre 2009)

Il y a mieux.

Encens ou pas encens ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Novembre 2009)

Je cherche, je cherche...

Tu voudrais pas m'aider ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (26 Novembre 2009)

Pas encens évidemment ça pollue trop!

Evident non?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2009)

Encens, tout est possible.
Même les écrans de fumée.

Pourquoi je poste ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Encens, tout est possible.
> Même les écrans de fumée.
> 
> Pourquoi je poste ?



Parce que tu es content lorsque PonkHead poste aussi.

Au fait, que devient-il ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Novembre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Janis Joplin ou Jim Morrison ?



Les deux évidemment, avec le troisième J,  JH... et les BB Brunes bien sûr :love:



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Parce que tu es content lorsque PonkHead poste aussi.
> Au fait, que devient-il ?



Sais pas trop, il doit trainer au bar.

Vivement demain ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Novembre 2009)

Une sex-tape de Jimi Hendrix avec Morrison et Joplin ? :rose:

Vivement ou pas, demain sera...


----------



## thunderheart (26 Novembre 2009)

*Ouaip, je l'ai déjà vue, c'était HOT

Nus tous les trois, Jimi jouait Purple Haze dans une Benz conduite par Janis qui venait de finir son JD. Jim, halluciné sur le siège arrière, voyait des lézards et répétait sans cesse "This is the end"*...
*
Tu montes ?*


----------



## Macuserman (26 Novembre 2009)

Non !

Contrôle demain ?


----------



## guizmo47 (27 Novembre 2009)

Non, j'ai passé l'age ! A part celui d'identité mais là où j'habite ça ne se fait pas au faciés

Mangue ou papaye ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Novembre 2009)

Avec de la coco une papaye 

Chat ou chien ?


----------



## LeProf (27 Novembre 2009)

Chat

Chienne de vie ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Novembre 2009)

Tout va bien, y'a pire.

_Un jour pourtant, je le sais bien
Dieu reconnaîtra les chiens._


----------



## Kleinepopo (27 Novembre 2009)

Elle est où la question ?
c'est un message codé ?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Novembre 2009)

je ne pense pas!


tu as commencé à faire tes cadeaux de noël?


----------



## LeProf (27 Novembre 2009)

OUI !! ... les miens !   ... nan je plaisante, je n'ai pas encore eu le temps.

C'est si important les cadeaux pour Noël ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Novembre 2009)

Faut bien engraisser le capitalisme que veux-tu...

Père ou Mère Noël ?


----------



## Elesthor (27 Novembre 2009)

Pourquoi pas^^


Pourquoi pas pas?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2009)

Papa

En bonne relation avec lui ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (27 Novembre 2009)

Ne le connais pas

Est-ce important ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Novembre 2009)

Ca dépend...

Ca dépasse ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Novembre 2009)

Juste le bout.

Tu coupes ?


----------



## Aski (27 Novembre 2009)

Non merci, à toi l'honneur de couper le gâteau &#8230;



Qui veut une part ?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Novembre 2009)

Moi !

À qui la coupe du monde ?


----------



## Aski (28 Novembre 2009)

A la France bien sûr &#8230;


Qui d'autre pourrait bien gagner ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2009)

Tous les autres pays.

Ton avenir sera fait de ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Novembre 2009)

De bric, et de broc, plus quelques broutilles par ci, par là.

No Future ?


----------



## freefalling (28 Novembre 2009)

Nope.

Vuze ou uTorrent ?


----------



## Elesthor (28 Novembre 2009)

Transmission =P

South park ou simpsons?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Novembre 2009)

J'arrive pas à choisir.

Que vas tu faire cette aprème ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2009)

Boire une bière chez mon père

Et ce soir ?


----------



## Aski (28 Novembre 2009)

Glander sur MSN avec ma copine &#8230;



Quoi de mieux que de glander ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (28 Novembre 2009)

Regarder le match de rugby pardi!

Quel temps par chez vous ?


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Novembre 2009)

il fait beau, juste un peu froid.

et chez toi ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Novembre 2009)

Curieux !

Jambon beurre ou Kebab ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Novembre 2009)

Il pleut depuis ce matin et coup de vent annoncé pour la nuit.
D'un autre coté, cela fait passer plus facilement l'astreinte boulot à la maison... qui finit à 18h 
Et à 18 heures, je m'en vais aller boire une mousse 

Qui vient en boire une ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Novembre 2009)

Juste un doigt alors...

Pousse ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2009)

Ton album préféré de Tintin ?


----------



## freefalling (28 Novembre 2009)

Les cigars du pharaon !

Björk ou Stina Nordenstam ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Novembre 2009)

Ne connaissant que la première je vais dire Björk.

Tu l'as vue en live ?


----------



## LeProf (28 Novembre 2009)

Non

Qui va gagner ce soir: La France ou la Nouvelle Zélande ?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Novembre 2009)

NZ&#8230;

Pourquoi ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Novembre 2009)

Comme ça...

Le score ?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Novembre 2009)

Aucune idée !

Tu as vu mon site ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Novembre 2009)

Non mais j'y cours 

Pas vu pas pris ?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Novembre 2009)

Pas pris, pas vu ! 

Qu'en dis tu ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Novembre 2009)

... de ? 

quel jour sommes-nous ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Novembre 2009)

Dreudi 

Macuserman, j'ai vu ton site jeune Padawan 

Passionné de Mac ?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Novembre 2009)

Passion non aliénante dirons nous ! 

Tu as aimé ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Novembre 2009)

Aimer, c'est c'qu'il y'a d'plus beauuuuu...

Ploc ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Novembre 2009)

ca suffit avec ce son !

Tu trouves pas qu'il pleut assez ?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Novembre 2009)

Non, ça va*

Quoi de prévu ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Novembre 2009)

glande...

Tu as craqué pendant le black friday ?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Novembre 2009)

Failli, pour Bento, mais je me suis ravisé&#8230; La Magic n'étant pas en "promo" (livraison, je m'en fous) j'ai rien acheté malheureusement ! L'année pro sûrement !

Et toi ?


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Novembre 2009)

iWork'09 comme cadeau de Noël pour mon iMac. :love:

C'était pas extraordinaire les offres... c'est jamais très extraordinaire d'ailleurs. On fait de meilleures affaires sur le Refurb.

Y'a pénurie de Magic Mouse en ce moment.

Je l'ai essayée... pas convaincu. T'es sûr de vouloir de ce bidule ?


----------



## Elesthor (29 Novembre 2009)

L'ai déjà et la changerais pour rien au monde =P

Quoique tu me proposerais quoi?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Novembre 2009)

Une deuxième Magic !

J'attends Noël tout court. Ayant déjà iWork 09', me conseilles-tu iLife 09' ?


----------



## 217ae1 (29 Novembre 2009)

non, vu qu'iLife 10 va peut-être sortir.

j'ai juste ?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Novembre 2009)

Oui&#8230;

Mais quand ?


----------



## tirhum (29 Novembre 2009)

Jamais !...
Les geeks ont-ils une "vraie" vie ?!...


----------



## Macuserman (29 Novembre 2009)

Oui, devant leur ordi&#8230;

Pourquoi ça: http://www.iphon.fr/post/2009/11/29/L-iPhone-4ème-génération-navigue-sur-Internet ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Novembre 2009)

rien de choquant, c'est l'évolution logique.

Tu t'interesses aux offres quarduplay ? triple play + forfait mobile ?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Novembre 2009)

De loin, j'attends celle de Free :love:

Et les offres Zero Play ?


----------



## LeProf (29 Novembre 2009)

Kesako ? connais pas !!

Pratiques-tu un sport le Dimanche ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Novembre 2009)

Surtout pas malheureux !

Tu aimes cuisiner ?


----------



## Aski (29 Novembre 2009)

Oui si c'est pour quelqu'un, jamais si c'est que pour moi.



Tu cuisine quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2009)

La cuisine italienne bien souvent

Ton revenu te suffit-il ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Novembre 2009)

bien sûr que non !
Mais c'est parce que je suis mégalo !


ton clavier : avec ou sans pavé numérique ?


----------



## freefalling (29 Novembre 2009)

Macbook unibody, donc ...

---> épinards avec ou sans crème ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Novembre 2009)

ma ligne pardi !


Vaccin grippe A ou pas ?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Novembre 2009)

PAS!


Et pour toi?


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Novembre 2009)

Trop jeune pour mourrir, donc pas également...

Fractales ?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Novembre 2009)

Exponentielles !

Maths ?


----------



## sylvaint (29 Novembre 2009)

jamaique
Vous mangez quoi ce soir?

Ok je sort!! c'était pour faire avancer le chimi, le choimili, le chimilllii.....


----------



## thunderheart (29 Novembre 2009)

Une soupe maison, mmmmmmmmmmm
(Random digest : horreur des épinards, j'adore la cuisine italienne et j'ai n'ai plus besoin de souris avec mon MBP Unibody)

Bon allez, on se prend tous un apéro pour fêter la fin du we ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Novembre 2009)

Un jaune sinon rien !

Christine, cahuètes ?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Novembre 2009)

Allez Christine, les cahuètes.

Je prends un Jameson.

Qui se joint à nous ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2009)

Juste un doigt

Ta série favorite ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Novembre 2009)

Lost !

mais ou ai-je mis mon stylo ?


----------



## sylvaint (29 Novembre 2009)

Wouhaaaaaa dans le pastis
on s'en ressert un?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Novembre 2009)

Ok, pas de souci.
Deux doigts de Jameson 

Aimes tu la série Shameless ?
(ps : où sont les chips ?)


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Novembre 2009)

Connais pas...

Sans les mains ?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Novembre 2009)

a demain.



Vivement demain soir?


----------



## Kleinepopo (29 Novembre 2009)

On y sera bien assez tôt...

Quoi de prévu demain?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Novembre 2009)

cour et puis faut que je taf.


Et chez toi?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Novembre 2009)

Euuh devoir de maths et contrôles communs toute la semaine ! =D

Chouette non ?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Novembre 2009)

ah la belle vie de lycéen!


Me trompe-je?


----------



## Aski (29 Novembre 2009)

Oui ! Je regrette pas la fin de mes études &#8230;



Dois-je lui offrir un bouquet de fleurs ou un bouquet d'orties ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2009)

Ben ça dépend si c'est pour faire de la soupe ou non :rateau:

Sinon, After Eight ou Pim's ? 
(pour moi, c'est tout vu )


----------



## LeProf (29 Novembre 2009)

Je prends les 2 ! 

Stylo bille ou stylo plume ?


----------



## freefalling (29 Novembre 2009)

Je préfère la plume, j'utilise la bille :/

---> Aperture ou Lightroom ?


----------



## LeProf (29 Novembre 2009)

iphoto pour l'instant ... mais c'est vrai qu'il faudrait que je teste un des 2. un collègue de boulot m'a dit que du bien de Lightroom...

Ecran mat ou brillant ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Novembre 2009)

brillant !

Pure ou coupée ?


----------



## freefalling (29 Novembre 2009)

le jus de fruit ? jamais rallongé non.

----> diurne ou nocturne ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Novembre 2009)

nocturne faut croire.

VF ou VO ?


----------



## estcethomas (30 Novembre 2009)

VF de préférence.


Du peps dan ta vie?


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Novembre 2009)

à cette heure plus du tout...

Bonne nuit ?


----------



## freefalling (30 Novembre 2009)

pas pour tout de suite !

--- > photo n&b ou couleurs pour l'argentique ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Novembre 2009)

Plus d'argentique pour moi, et une préférence N&B pour le numérique.
A part cela, faut que je réinvestisse dans un bon numérique.

T'as pas un numérique à me filer ?


----------



## Aski (30 Novembre 2009)

Je te vend 150&#8364; mon Kodak M 1093 IS.



ça te dit ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Novembre 2009)

Non merci, désolé :love:

Y sont nuls les sportifs nationaux non ? :mouais:


----------



## estcethomas (30 Novembre 2009)

ça dépend de la nation.


ça te dit un petit boeuf?


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Novembre 2009)

un mouton plutôt...

t'es un nationaliste ? (beurk)


----------



## estcethomas (30 Novembre 2009)

Moi non, mais mon hamster je ne te raconte pas... ça doit avoir un rapport avec la taille de son cerveau... 


tu portes souvent des chapeaux/casquettes?


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Novembre 2009)

j'ai plusieurs casquettes en effet...

Pinouille ou Mirette ?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Novembre 2009)

Euhhh&#8230; je sais pas !

Pluie ou pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2009)

Pas pour le moment mais bon en Belgique ...

Ton expression favorite ?


----------



## tirhum (30 Novembre 2009)

"Trou du cul sans fesse" !... 
C'est pas mignon ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2009)

J'adore

Tu es souvent triste ?


----------



## tirhum (30 Novembre 2009)

Plus que je ne le voudrais...
(mais "triste" n'est pas forcément le bon mot...)
Blonde ou brune ?!...


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Novembre 2009)

Roustache (rousse avec une moustache )

What else ?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Novembre 2009)

Nespresso&#8230;

George ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (30 Novembre 2009)

Clooney!

Robert?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Novembre 2009)

Redford !

Pierce ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Novembre 2009)

Brosnan ou Marie, au choix...

Contrée ?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Novembre 2009)

Corée !

Chi ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Novembre 2009)

Li.

Con ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Décembre 2009)

surement.


Tu utilises google wave?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Décembre 2009)

Non, pas encore&#8230;

Toi, oui ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Décembre 2009)

oui!


tu veux une photo dédicacé?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Décembre 2009)

Euuuh

De qui ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Décembre 2009)

ben de moi bien sur!


Alors?


----------



## Kleinepopo (1 Décembre 2009)

Oui je veux bien. 

Tu me l'envoies quand?


----------



## Elesthor (1 Décembre 2009)

Jamais! 

Tu connais the big bang theorie?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Décembre 2009)

NAN

C'est quel style de musique ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Décembre 2009)

Genre Nerds et compagnie...

Et Flash Forward ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Décembre 2009)

Pas mieux.

Electro ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Décembre 2009)

Non ! Horreur !

Sauf Ten Eleven ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Décembre 2009)

twelve, thirteen, fourteen,fifteen, sixteen, seventeen, eighteen, nineteen, twenty... seventies !!! :rateau:

Chiche ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Décembre 2009)

Vas-y envoie la sauce !

Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2009)

Je suis pas chaud

Ta sauce préférée tiens ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (1 Décembre 2009)

Sauce au curry!!!

Et ton plat préféré ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Décembre 2009)

Une bonne pizza ! 

Mais en plat "normal" ou gastronomique ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Décembre 2009)

Pizza dans un gastro bof bof, ça sent l'arnaque à plein nez ! 

Cote Est ou Ouest des US ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (1 Décembre 2009)

Aucun des deux !

Chine ou Japon ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Décembre 2009)

Viet Nam !

Sud ou Nord alors ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Décembre 2009)

ah ca je sais : une série des années 80 avec P SWAYZE !

tu n'as ps faim maintenant ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Décembre 2009)

Déjà mangé ! Je suis mort de la piscine (les yeux un peu fatigués&#8230 Mais ça fait du bien un bon bain à 20h00 ! 

Tu ne serais pas fatigué ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Décembre 2009)

Macuserman = poule ? 

Pastis ou Ricard ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Décembre 2009)

Poule...!

51 ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2009)

51 petits nègres&#8230;
Va en falloir des pages pour raconter l'histoire de chacun d'entre eux 

Tu trouves ça dégueulasse de gagner un iPhone® 3GS ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Décembre 2009)

pas vraiment...


Toi oui?


----------



## Kleinepopo (2 Décembre 2009)

Non.

Mais après l'offres tu à quelqu'un ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Décembre 2009)

Euuh&#8230;

De quoi ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Décembre 2009)

Keuwahhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

Kesta ta ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Décembre 2009)

gnein?



T'aurai pas envie d'aller au toilettes toi par hasard?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Décembre 2009)

J'en sors.

Tu veux y aller ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (2 Décembre 2009)

Moi oui là.

Qui prend le relais ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Décembre 2009)

Moi !

À qui le tour ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Décembre 2009)

c'est à moi.

Numéro 473, le numéro 473 pour les toilettes est il dans la salle?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Décembre 2009)

Non !

Suivant ?


----------



## Galuz (2 Décembre 2009)

Kamoulox!

Pourquoi l'arrêt des mines?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Décembre 2009)

Sais pas.

Tu connais l'arrêt d'bus de Montcuq ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Décembre 2009)

Euh&#8230;

Le n°20&#8230; ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Décembre 2009)

Ben oui, la ligne 20 et le fameux arrêt de Montcuq.

Sympa non ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Décembre 2009)

ouai!


Tu rèves beaucoup la nuit?


----------



## LeProf (2 Décembre 2009)

peut être ... en tout cas je n'en ai aucuns souvenirs au réveil.

est-ce grave docteur ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Décembre 2009)

je ne suis pas docteur.


Toi tu l'es?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2009)

Je suis tout

Tu connais ton Q.I. ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Décembre 2009)

non.



Tu sais ou je peux le calculer?


----------



## LeProf (2 Décembre 2009)

Non et je ne veux pas savoir ou ni comment.

Demain, petit déjeuner anglais ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (2 Décembre 2009)

Ah non!

Un café ça vous ira ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Décembre 2009)

Beurk !

Tu aimes ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Décembre 2009)

Ouaip, un bon Blue Mountain.

Thé le matin ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Décembre 2009)

Rien du tout !

Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Décembre 2009)

Un thé Grand Yunnan

Jus d'orange, miel ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Décembre 2009)

J'aime pas la pulpe !

Qui a dit: "La fuite du temps est irréparable" ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2009)

Un plombier ? 

Jazz ou Samba ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Décembre 2009)

Jazz!


Tu aimes le blues?


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Décembre 2009)

Oh que oui, avec une préference pour le rock-blues 

Coup de blues ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Décembre 2009)

non.


Ton dernier achat?


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Décembre 2009)

Ticket de RER...

Ton premier achat ?


----------



## itako (2 Décembre 2009)

Comme beaucoup, des bonbons sûrement... des bonbons ou des amphet' , je ne me rappel pas particulièrement de cette époque baignée dans le rock et les coups de savate de ma grue de nounou.


Couleurs ou n&b ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Décembre 2009)

j'aime bien les deux!


quelle est ton souvenir le plus ancien?


----------



## Kleinepopo (3 Décembre 2009)

incapable de répondre...

la dernière fois que tu as eu des problèmes avec tes voisins ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Décembre 2009)

Jamais, j'évite de faire voisins-voisins avec eux...


Arizona Dream ou Underground ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Décembre 2009)

Arizona Dream.

Stones ou Beatles ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Décembre 2009)

Stones y'a pas photo 

Deep Purple ou The Eagles ?


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Décembre 2009)

Led Zeppelin

Chuck Berry ou Elvis Presley ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Décembre 2009)

Stones, je le savais, y'a que des voyous ici :love:

Pour la suite Deep Purple sans hésiter
Pour celui qui m'a pris de vitesse Chuck Berry ET Elvis Presley

Jefferson Airplane ou Grateful Dead ?


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Décembre 2009)

Jefferson Airplane ET Grateful Dead

[Beatles-Stone : contrairement à la légende, les plus voyous deux ne sont pas ceux qu'on croit.]

Yardbirds => Clapton ? Beck ? Pages ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Décembre 2009)

JJ Cale pour la version originale de "Cocaine" 

Aller, une fastoche pour toi thunderheart : Gypsy Sun And Rainbows ou The Santana Blues Band  ? ('tention je parle pas du Jimi Hendrix Experience hein )


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Décembre 2009)

La prestation de Santana était meilleure que celle du groupe de Hendrix encore en rodage. Maintenant, pour la portée historique, Gypsy Sun sans aucun doute.

Toi y'en a pas connaître Yardbirds ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Décembre 2009)

Non mais je suis en train de tapper "Yardbirds" dans Spotify :rateau:

Et Sweet Smoke ?

P.S. : Snake Drive j'adère


----------



## thunderheart (3 Décembre 2009)

Gypsy Sun And Rainbows, WOodstock, toussa 

Sweek Smoke superbe pochette pour un voyage assuré.

Et le récent album de Clapton et JJ Cale, superbe non ?


----------



## Elesthor (3 Décembre 2009)

OUaip =P

T'as la grippe? Moi oui =(


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Décembre 2009)

Ah ?!  

Guns and Roses ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Décembre 2009)

A une certaine époque oui.

Velvet Revolver ?


----------



## Elesthor (3 Décembre 2009)

Connais pas.

Concerné par hadopi?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Décembre 2009)

oui.


Pas toi?


----------



## Elesthor (3 Décembre 2009)

Non.

Etonnant?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Décembre 2009)

qu'à moitié...


Le groupe que tu ne peux pas voir?


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Décembre 2009)

Le groupe UMP de l'Assemblée Nationale.

N'importe quel groupe hardrockeux-FM permanenté des années 80.

Sinon, vous avez aimé Sha Na Na ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Décembre 2009)

Sha Na NaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 

Bob Dylan ou Johnny Cash ?


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Décembre 2009)

Je connais peu l'oeuvre de Johnny Cash. J'aime bien sa voix.

Mais pourquoi pas les deux : Nashville Skyline ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Décembre 2009)

Plutôt Blonde on Blonde today.

BB Brunes ou Brunes BB ? :love:


----------



## estcethomas (3 Décembre 2009)

burk faut que j'aille vomir!


tu connais inner terrestrials?


----------



## Elesthor (3 Décembre 2009)

Non.

Tu as aimé le dernier Star trek?


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Décembre 2009)

Non plus.

Tu vas aller voir le fameux film qui fait peur pour pas un rond ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Décembre 2009)

Why not :mouais::rose:
Je raserai les murs en rentrant tout seul dans le noir

_<span class="Subliminal intox">Tu aimes les BB Brunes</span class="Subliminal intox">_

Les 3 zanimateurs TV que tu détestes, mais alors très très *FORT* ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2009)

Fo
Gi
El

Ta dernière cuite ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Décembre 2009)

Y'a 2 semaines je crois bien 

Les 3 zanimateurs TV que tu aADORES ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (3 Décembre 2009)

Aucun

Et la prochaine cuite c'est pour quand ??


----------



## LeProf (3 Décembre 2009)

je ne sais pas ... je tiens trop bien l'alcool ... 

Aimes-tu les sucettes à l'anis ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (3 Décembre 2009)

Je préfère celle à la viande... 

Quoi de prévu pour ce soir ?


----------



## LeProf (3 Décembre 2009)

je ne sais pas encore ... la soirée ne ait que commencer ....

Et les sucres d'orge ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Décembre 2009)

Mmmm toute mon enfance...

Et les fraises tagada ?


----------



## LeProf (3 Décembre 2009)

tu me prends par les sentiments !!!!


Des chamallows aussi ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Décembre 2009)

Mouiche :love:

Sinon les batons de reglisse ?


----------



## LeProf (3 Décembre 2009)

Sans soucis ...

Dis HAL, pourquoi ton oeil rouge me fixe-t-il de la sorte ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Décembre 2009)

A vrai dire je te soupçonne de vouloir me vider de ma mémoire...

Et ce monolite, tu en penses quoi ?


----------



## LeProf (3 Décembre 2009)

Qu'il est bien tombé / apparu au bon moment !!!

Pourquoi t'être attaqué à tout l'équipage, il y avait surement d'autres solutions non ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Décembre 2009)

Hélas non.

T'aurais pas de Car en sac ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Décembre 2009)

J'ai fait au mieux pour vous préserver, Dave et toi....
Pas d'sac non 

Alors ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (3 Décembre 2009)

Rien

et pis ben quoi alors??


----------



## thunderheart (3 Décembre 2009)

Keuwahhhhhhhhhhhhh

Pete Doherty ou Babyshambles ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Décembre 2009)

Shanon Doerty :love:

Pointeur ou réference ?


----------



## Elesthor (4 Décembre 2009)

Références.

Objet ou fonctionnel?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Décembre 2009)

Mes objets fonctionnent bien merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Ne sommes nous pas Vendredi ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (4 Décembre 2009)

si si ! 

Et ce soir ça serait pas le week end ???


----------



## Elesthor (4 Décembre 2009)

Ptet mais vu que j'ai passé la semaine au lit ça ne change rien ><

Mais pourquoi ya jamais rien à la téloche la semaine? Ils ne pensent jamais aux malades ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Décembre 2009)

Je me demande si tu as pensé à appuyer sur le bouton ON 

Je suis endormi devant mes écrans et la seule chose qui me motive est l'apéro de ce midi. Et toi ?


----------



## Elesthor (4 Décembre 2009)

Ouai un apéro , ça me remontera =P

Je te sers quoi?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Décembre 2009)

doucement garçon je me réveil à peine!


tu joues de la musique?


----------



## Elesthor (4 Décembre 2009)

De la gratte =)

Et toi?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Décembre 2009)

Oui du triangle :love:

She's just like a penguin in Bondage... ?


----------



## Macuserman (4 Décembre 2009)

Bondange !

Comme la ville ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Décembre 2009)

Pas vraiment, Frank Zappa pensait à autre chose en écrivant ces douces paroles :love::rose:

Allez, fais un effort, tu ne vois pas ?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Décembre 2009)

peut être...


l'été ça ne te manques pas un peu?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Décembre 2009)

Un peu.

Je me réchauffe de l'intérieur.


----------



## estcethomas (4 Décembre 2009)

et la question elle est où?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2009)

NPA

Tu aimais ?


----------



## Macuserman (4 Décembre 2009)

Euuh non&#8230;

Les OPA ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Décembre 2009)

Les OPA, pas vraiment 
Je préférai NPA 

Je sors du ciné, j'ai vu un truc qui secoue pas mal 
T'as lu/vu La Route ?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Décembre 2009)

non.


il vaut le coup?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2009)

Why not

Ton mot favori ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Décembre 2009)

... 

On the road again ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Décembre 2009)

Willie Nelson, Canned Heat, Bob Dylan, Lavilliers (si si)...

This is the end, my only friend ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Décembre 2009)

...the end, indissociable du film de Coppola et du colonnel Kurtz 

The Lizard King ?


----------



## apholga (5 Décembre 2009)

Jamaïque, rien que pour la weed.

Ma question : Quelle question aimerais-tu qu'on te pose ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Décembre 2009)

Celle-ci : "Quelle question aimerais-tu qu'on te pose ?"

Merci 

Quelle question indiscrète n'aimerais-tu pas que l'on te pose ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Décembre 2009)

Celle-ci : "Quelle question indiscrète n'aimerais-tu pas que l'on te pose ?"

Sans vouloir être indiscret, suis je trop curieux ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Décembre 2009)

"Sans vouloir être indiscret, suis je trop curieux ?"
La réponse est dans ta question...

La curiosité est-elle de mise dans ce contexte ?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Décembre 2009)

surement!


c'est pour quand les disque dur 2,5" 100To?


----------



## Macuserman (5 Décembre 2009)

Ne soyez pas trop ressers, mais pour dans longtemps non plus !

Pourquoi ?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Décembre 2009)

pour savoir...


soirée endiablée prévue ce soir?


----------



## Macuserman (5 Décembre 2009)

Si par endiablée tu sous-entends un film sympa, de la bouffe, et jouer sur l'iPhone, alors oui !

Non ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Décembre 2009)

Non.

OK ?


----------



## Macuserman (5 Décembre 2009)

Ouai !!

Mais à quoi ?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Décembre 2009)

que non c'est pas ce que j'appel une soirée endiablée!



tu aimes bien blur?


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Décembre 2009)

... beurk !!! de la soupe anglaise !!!!

Les beruriers noirs ?


----------



## LeProf (5 Décembre 2009)

ah ca oui !!!

avec un peu de Ludwig von 88 ?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Décembre 2009)

bien sur!



Oui oui dans voiture jaune...?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Décembre 2009)

Yes, avec Oberkampf à donf !

Are you pretty vacant ?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Décembre 2009)

bien sur!



ton gâteau préféré?


----------



## Aski (5 Décembre 2009)

Le Paris-brest !



Ta bonne nouvelle de la semaine ???


----------



## Elesthor (5 Décembre 2009)

Aucune ><

Vivement les vacs?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Décembre 2009)

OUIIIIIIIII

Tu aimerais vivre sous les Tropiques ?


----------



## Macuserman (5 Décembre 2009)

Pourquoi pas&#8230;

C'est quoi ton avatar ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Décembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> C'est quoi ton avatar ?



Je pense que tu voulais écrire "C'est qui..." 
C'est, c'était un chanteur, un écrivain, un poète...

Tu vas trouver ?


----------



## Macuserman (5 Décembre 2009)

Pas envie de chercher !

Pourquoi ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Décembre 2009)

Pourquoi ? quelle honte de pas connaître le roi lezard :mouais:

Come on baby ! Light my ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (5 Décembre 2009)

Eeuuuuuuu comment dire ...?


Quel film ce soir ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Décembre 2009)

2 incultes, 2 ! :rateau:

Aucun film, une ch'tite série en VO surement, sais pas encore la nuit est longue, surtout le cham'di 

Ta soirée, dude ?


----------



## Macuserman (5 Décembre 2009)

Je regarde The Island au final !

Un bon film ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Décembre 2009)

The Island mouais, bof.

Un bon film comme Arizona Dream, 2001 l'odyssée de l'Espace ou encore Apocalypse Now ?


----------



## Aski (6 Décembre 2009)

Je préfèrerais quand même Apocalypse now ...



Ton film culte ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Décembre 2009)

2001 et Arizona Dream...

Ton film culte ?


----------



## Aski (6 Décembre 2009)

Le seigneur des anneaux.


Une trilogie, ça compte ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Décembre 2009)

Faut croire...

Dodo ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Décembre 2009)

Dodo oui, j'en sors 
Au passage, pour celles et ceux qui ont envie de ré/écouter le dernier set de M sur le mouv, c'est par ici.

Bien dormi ?


----------



## Elesthor (6 Décembre 2009)

Oui oui =)

Dans sa belle voiture jaune et rouge?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Décembre 2009)

dans sa voiture jaune traverse la ville comme un éclaire il vire, il freine hurle et klaxone, mais n'évite pas le lampadaire pin pon pin pon pin oui oui's not dead.


ça te dit quelque chose?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2009)

Oui oui

Tu prends du magnésium ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Décembre 2009)

avant oui , j'avais des problème de crampe pendant les match.



ton pub préféré?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Décembre 2009)

Euhhh

Mon pub&#8230; ? Ou ma pub ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Décembre 2009)

tes pubs préféré(e)s voila !

Alors ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Décembre 2009)

je crois que c'est écrit en toute lettre...


Alors?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Décembre 2009)

Alors j'aime pas la pub !

Tu aimes toi ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Décembre 2009)

Moi j'aime les bars pubs !!!

Avec ou sans sucre ?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Décembre 2009)

Avec ou sans&#8230;peu importe !

Mais de quoi ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Décembre 2009)

Pas de quoi, de qui...

Tu l'as vu alors ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (6 Décembre 2009)

Je me lève j'ai du le rater

Mais vous parlez de quoi???


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Décembre 2009)

De toi...

Rabat-joie ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (6 Décembre 2009)

Je ne dirais pas ça comme ça

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2009)

Un peu

Tu vas mettre des décorations de Noël ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Décembre 2009)

Pas vraiment !

C'est mieux Noël, avec des jolies lumières de couleur ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (6 Décembre 2009)

Je ne suis pas convaincue

ça change quoi les jolies lumières ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Décembre 2009)

_Colore la foule, colore mes veines
Chaque jour il me révèle
En chair de poule, en bleu de ciel
Et la foule sort de mes veines
Oui comme le temps est un ami
Il colore mon pays_
ou
_Les flaques de peinture sur les murs ont parfois
La couleur des sons que tu bois 
_
ou ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2009)

Des dieux, mes surs j'en vois de toutes les couleurs

Pour des cieux, mes frères s'engagent sur des routes à l'envers

Mais là haut décide, fait le ménage fait le vide

Sur la peau répand du fard sur les hommes comme le temps

Pourquoi pleure-t-on ? (scientifiquement)


----------



## thunderheart (6 Décembre 2009)

Aucune idée.

Tu nous expliques ?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Décembre 2009)

C'est divers comme raisons, mais c'est compréhensible&#8230;
Actions sur des centres nerveux ou accès à une mémoire douloureuse, active un ensemble de réactions émotionnelles qui font que l'humidité des yeux augmente tellement que les larmes coulent&#8230; Intervention du cortex pour tout contrôler (ou pas&#8230. 

Mais tu pleures ?? Faut pas !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2009)

Je ne pleure pas mon amour

Es-tu sentimental ?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Décembre 2009)

Oui, d'ailleurs parfois c'est mauvais&#8230;

Qui a une bonne blague ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (6 Décembre 2009)

une trop nulle.

Qu'a un schtroumpf quand il tombe et se fait mal ?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Décembre 2009)

Euuhhh...

Un bleu ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Décembre 2009)

Heu, un bleu 

T'as vu le dernier Jarmush ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Décembre 2009)

Toi et les jim, décidemment 

Nan, le titre ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Décembre 2009)

The Limits of Control
Failli m'endormir 

Je bosses pas demain  et toi ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Décembre 2009)

Non plus, qu'a partir de Mercredi :love:

What's your job ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (6 Décembre 2009)

Etudiante et esclave

Et vous ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Décembre 2009)

Salarié, donc esclave :love:

Tu aimes les jeux du stade ?


----------



## LilyChan (6 Décembre 2009)

Si je dis NON je me fais lyncher?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Décembre 2009)

Je ne penses pas, vraiment pas.

Bonne nuit les piliers, on se marre bien non ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Décembre 2009)

Bof bof....

Le prochain ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Décembre 2009)

peut etre.



tu regardes scrubs?


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Décembre 2009)

Fut un temps moui...

Lost saison 6 démarre début février ?  :love:


----------



## estcethomas (6 Décembre 2009)

je crois oui!


dois je comprendre qu'il te tarde?


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Décembre 2009)

Oh que oui ! :love:
Aller trois p'tits mois encore... 

Lego ou playmobil ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (7 Décembre 2009)

Lego

Bientôt le week end ?


----------



## Elesthor (7 Décembre 2009)

Bof je suis au lit depuis 1 semaine, ça change rien =(

Un pti pierre papier ciseau lézard spock?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Décembre 2009)

Connais pas cette variante du jeu.

Allez tu racontes ?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Décembre 2009)

pas le temps! Je suis un homme présséééé! 

Je suis dans l'immobilier...

...Il y en a qui peuvent payer?


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Décembre 2009)

Money for nothing !

Dire ?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Décembre 2009)

Straits !

J'aime beaucoup et toi ?


----------



## aCLR (7 Décembre 2009)

&#8230;et moi et moi et moi&#8230;


Avant, pendant ou après ? (la clope à table bien sûr)


----------



## Macuserman (7 Décembre 2009)

Euhhh&#8230;

Et si pas de clopes ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Décembre 2009)

T'es mal !

_Well, I return to the Queen of Spades
And talk with my chambermaid.
She knows that I'm not afraid
To look at her.
She is good to me
And there's nothing she doesn't see.
She knows where I'd like to be
But it doesn't matter. 
I want you, I want you,
I want you so bad,
Honey, I want you._

Tu connais, tu aimes ?


----------



## teo (7 Décembre 2009)

:sleep:

A part la reprise de _All Along The Watch Tower_ (par Bear McCreary), qui est mystique (énooOorme texte) et quelques titres dont je n'ai jamais retenu le nom, j'ai à peine un frisson de honte qui passe très vite quand je dis Dylan m'ennuie profondément, je ne suis pas sensible à grand chose dans ce que je connais de lui. Sûrement dommage, mais bon, y'a tellement à découvir plutôt que de m'emmerder avec des trucs qui ne me parlent pas depuis 30 ans.




> All Along The Watchtower
> 
> "There must be some way out of here," said the joker to the thief,
> "There's too much confusion, I can't get no relief.
> ...



Et sinon _ici_, vous en êtes toujours _là_ ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Décembre 2009)

S'cuse moi, mais  All Along The Watch Tower par Jimi n'est vraiment pas dégueu :rateau: !!! (en live je parle, car il faut savoir que Monsieur Hendrix ne s'apprécie qu'en live ).

Ici et la, aussi loin que le vent m'emportera ?


----------



## Elesthor (7 Décembre 2009)

Le veeennt M'emporterAaaAAaa .....

Un pti grog pour dormir?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Décembre 2009)

Bonne idée, merci.
Pour répondre à Teo, amha, les textes de Dylan sont finalement toujours d'actualité, autant que ceux de Pete Doherty... et des BB Brunes 

La plus grand escroquerie du Rock'n'roll ?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Décembre 2009)

BB Brunes&#8230;&#8230;

Si c'est de la musique ?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Décembre 2009)

le rock c'est ça!


Les BB brunes ils ne se droguent pas?


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Décembre 2009)

Faudrait qu'ils y pensent sérieusement 

Mr Pink ?


----------



## aCLR (8 Décembre 2009)

Oui, qui le demande&#8230;


As-tu déjà regardé droit dans les yeux une panthère ?


----------



## Romuald (8 Décembre 2009)

Jamais croisé Tibo 

Quelqu'un a une question pour la personne suivante ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (8 Décembre 2009)

euuuuuuu

ça fait quel effet ?


----------



## aCLR (8 Décembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Jamais croisé Tibo


idem 


> Quelqu'un a une question pour la personne suivante ?



Ouais, moi j'en ai une

Peux-tu estimer ta consommation annuelle de déchets ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (8 Décembre 2009)

Beaucoup trop encore. Mais aucune idée de comment faire

Tu m'expliques ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Décembre 2009)

Essaies de faire moins Popo :mouais:

Tu connais le Scat ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Décembre 2009)

La scatophilie oui et je suis toujours un grand adepte après 15 ans de pratique  :love:

Cats ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (8 Décembre 2009)

J'avais mais a pu... 

Qui a déjà eu des puces ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Décembre 2009)

Une autrefois, je l'appelais "ma puce"... :rose:

Ca gratte, démenge ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Décembre 2009)

aucune idée je n'en ai jamais eu!



Tu es sur twitter?


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Décembre 2009)

Ni twitter, ni facebook... Juste Linkedin et Viadeo...

Le CAC va t'il toucher la barre des 4000pts d'ici la fin de l'année ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Décembre 2009)

J'en sais rien demande à tous ceux qui tiennent les ficelles! 



t'as pas un concert à me conseiller pour ce soir?


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Décembre 2009)

Live à Woodstock de Jimi Hendrix (extrait), ou bien à l'ile de Wight (extrait) 

Ca te dis ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Décembre 2009)

je pensais plus à un concert auquel je pourrai assister, mais pourquoi pas...



Un bon film à voir au cine alors?


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Décembre 2009)

Le film qui fait peur et qui à été réalisé en mode amateur ?

Si tu vas le voir tu me diras s'il vaut la peine ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Décembre 2009)

Yes

Quelqu'un a vu Zombieland ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Décembre 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Yes
> 
> Quelqu'un a vu Zombieland ?



Yep vu ! Bof bof, voir nul.

T'as de la monnaie ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Décembre 2009)

oui.



Pourquoi?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Décembre 2009)

Ca dépend.

Sur combien ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (8 Décembre 2009)

sur 100?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Décembre 2009)

non.


Je vais à pigale ça tente quelqu'un?


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Décembre 2009)

La flemme...

Musicos ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Décembre 2009)

oui!


toi aussi?


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Décembre 2009)

Aussi...

Instru ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Décembre 2009)

basse, guitare et batterie. Si j'avais les moyens je commencerai bien le saxo!


Et toi?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Décembre 2009)

Remerciez moi, j'ai arrêté il y a 10.000 ans le piano, la batterie, la guitare :love:

T'as écouté le concert de M sur le Mouv ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Décembre 2009)

non, de toute manière je pense que je le verrai cet été!


Toi aussi?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2009)

Non

Es-tu modeste ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Décembre 2009)

c'est mon surnom figure toi...

Es-tu IN ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (8 Décembre 2009)

Je ne pense pas

Mais qu'est ce que ça change?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Décembre 2009)

Ne pas être OUT.

Ou alors IN and OUT ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Décembre 2009)

quelle question!


tu regardes france italie sur eurosport?


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Décembre 2009)

OM-Real sur la chaîne qui offre du temps de cerveau disponible...

Virage Sud ou Nord ?


----------



## Elesthor (8 Décembre 2009)

Ouest.

Un documentaire sur darwin à la 5 ça te tente?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Décembre 2009)

Bof...
La radio pour moi, France Inter

Tu penses quoi de cette histoire de primes pour Domenech ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (9 Décembre 2009)

Et Henry il a eu une prime pour sa superbe main !???


----------



## thunderheart (9 Décembre 2009)

Sans aucun doute, mais je n'en mettrai pas ma main à couper 

Tu t'en fous du foot ou t'es fou du foot ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Je m'en foot

Ta pointure ?


----------



## Elesthor (9 Décembre 2009)

46.

T'aimes les spagehttis?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Décembre 2009)

Oui, mais pas ceux là !

Et toi ?


----------



## Elesthor (9 Décembre 2009)

Et moi quoi ? MoitMoit?


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Décembre 2009)

A moi !

Pas toi ?


----------



## freefalling (9 Décembre 2009)

Voici une question tout à fait indiscrète .

Qu'est-ce que c'est pour toi une rencontre ?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Décembre 2009)

voir petit larousse p 2435.



Tu sais programmer?


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Décembre 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> voir petit larousse p 2435.
> 
> 
> 
> Tu sais programmer?



Le petit larousse en 15 volume 
Oui je sais... Quel langage ?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Décembre 2009)

disons...


cobol?


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Décembre 2009)

A tes souhaits ! 

C/C++ ?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Décembre 2009)

t'es sourd? 


Cobol?


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Décembre 2009)

OK !!! (à la jacquouille) :love:

Pas mieux ?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Décembre 2009)

non!



Il ne serai pas l'heure d'aller se coucher?


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Décembre 2009)

Si !!

Aller j'éteinds les lumières et tu fermes la porte de la salle ?


----------



## freefalling (10 Décembre 2009)

Évidemment.. Vous étiez un peu les derniers qu'on attendait pour fermer boutique ..

Est-ce que tu as déjà participé à une Silent Disco  ?


----------



## jc7net (10 Décembre 2009)

Non je ne suis pas allé..mais un jour peut-être!

Question: as tu une amie de Haute-savoie pour me présenter entre 24-27 ans ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (10 Décembre 2009)

Ah non personne !

Mais tu peux te débrouiller tout seul aussi, non ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Décembre 2009)

Il devrait pouvoir y arriver, doit avoir l'habitude :love:

Main gauche, main droite ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Décembre 2009)

mains droite! 



tu utilises chrome?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Décembre 2009)

Heu non.

A quand le PQ Gougoule ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Décembre 2009)

ça existe déjà :









Tu veux bien tester pour moi?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Décembre 2009)

Tout à l'heure oui.

Un petit souci avec les avatars ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Décembre 2009)

je crois oui!



t'as quelque chose de prévut pour cet aprem?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Décembre 2009)

Oui, récupérer doucement de l'apéro de ce midi 

Tu me préviens à 17 ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Décembre 2009)

si j'y pense pourquoi pas!



Un bon jeu pour mac?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Décembre 2009)

Oui ON/OFF

Emacs sucks, VIM Powa ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Décembre 2009)

Why not !

Le site a-t-il toujours ses soucis ?


----------



## freefalling (10 Décembre 2009)

Ses soucis oui, ces soucis pas toujours

Steve Reich est-il un imposteur .. ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Décembre 2009)

Non !

Si ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (10 Décembre 2009)

Euuuu

Peut être?


----------



## Elesthor (10 Décembre 2009)

Ptet  bien que oui , ptet bien que non.


Mais peut on considérer que cette assertion est vraie si nos compères la considère vraie?


----------



## freefalling (10 Décembre 2009)

Tout est une question de conviction ..

Qu'est-ce que c'est, pour toi, une rencontre ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Décembre 2009)

J'ai déjà l'impression d'avoir vécu cette scène et lu cette question.

Non ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Décembre 2009)

Sais pas !

Euuh à quand une webcam sur "MSN" entre Mac et PC ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Décembre 2009)

Paramnésie sans aucun doute ! 

Pfffffsssssssss...'Poc' ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Décembre 2009)

Bah comment dire&#8230;

Spok ?


----------



## freefalling (10 Décembre 2009)

hou la la .. 

@thunderheart -> juste , parce que personne ne souhaite y répondre..

Pas même toi ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Décembre 2009)

Non, même pas moi !

À quand les hommes invisibles ?!


----------



## LeProf (10 Décembre 2009)

C'est pas pour si tôt ....

DHARMA tu connais ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Décembre 2009)

Non&#8230;

Mais tu m'en dis plus ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Décembre 2009)

Il faut toujours en dire plus...

Pourquoi ne pas nuancer, en dire moins ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Décembre 2009)

moins!



tu peux en dire moins que moins?


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Décembre 2009)

Bien sur, alors par ou commencer...

Le Projet Dharma est un projet de recherche fictif présent dans le feuilleton télévisé Lost, les disparus, introduit au début de la deuxième saison. DHARMA signifie Departement of Heuristics And Research on Material Applications (« Département d'heuristique et de recherche sur des applications matérielles »).
Ce qui suit dévoile des moments clés de l&#8217;intrigue.
Introduit par l'épisode 108 minutes, les renseignements les plus précis sur le Projet Dharma sont issus des films d'Orientation trouvés dans les stations The Swan (« Le Cygne ») et The Pearl (« La Perle »). Ils sont respectivement commentés par les docteurs Marvin Candle et Mark Wickmund, qui se trouvent être la même personne (interprétée par François Chau).

Influencée par un psychologue américain, auteur de Walden Two, et financée par la fondation Hanso, la Dharma Initiative est fondée en 1970 à l'Université du Michigan par les doctorants Gerald et Karen DeGroot. Elle est constituée par des « scientifiques et des libres penseurs » de tous pays, rassemblés pour mener sur l'île leurs recherches dans différentes disciplines, dont la météorologie, la psychologie, la parapsychologie, la zoologie, le social-utopisme et l'électromagnétisme.

Dans le cadre de ce projet, la fondation Hanso a construit plusieurs stations de recherche sur l'île. Chacune d'entre elles est représentée par une variation du logo de la Dharma Initiative, au centre duquel se trouve une figure faisant référence au nom de station.
Dans l'épisode Bloqué ! après que les portes de sécurité de la station The Swan (Le Cygne) se sont fermées et qu'une lumière ultraviolette s'est allumée, Locke découvrit un plan de l'île, représentée par un octogone. Initialement dessiné par Radzinsky, puis recopié par Kelvin Inman à l'encre invisible, cette carte fait mention de plusieurs structures :
4 stations identifiées par un nom et une icône : The Swan (Le Cygne), The Flame (La Flamme), The Staff (La Caducée) et The Arrow (La Flèche).
1 bâtiment central représenté par un point d'interrogation, et qui se trouvera être la station The Pearl (La Perle).
3 autres stations. Deux sont nommées "C3?" et "C4?", la troisième est griffonnée.
4 structures rectangulaires, autour de la station The Swan, identifiées par les codes "CV I", "CV II", "CV III" et "CV IV".
Des ouvrages (tunnels ou canalisations) relient certaines des stations.
Une fausse station, en réalité une porte métallique donnant sur un mur de pierre, fut utilisée comme leurre par les « Autres » afin de tromper Michael. Son symbole était un rectangle représentant une porte enchassé dans le logo octogonal.

*Station 1 : La Flèche*
Apparition dans : Le Mal Aimé
Première visite dans : Les Autres 48 jours
Dernière apparition dans : Les Autres 48 jours 
Nom donné dans : Bloqué ! 
Rôle : Entrepôt de marchandises.
Cette station a accueilli les rescapés de la queue de l'avion.
Déserte et délabrée, elle semble avoir été abandonnée. À l'intérieur, l'inscription QUARANTINE est peinte à la bombe, comme dans la Station 3. Eko y a trouvé un coffret contenant une bible, un morceau manquant du film Orientation, un &#339;il de verre et une radio. D'après l'introduction de la saison 5, cette station sert à étudier les habitudes et déplacements des habitants de l'île, appelés les "Hostiles" par la Dharma. Cette station a été construite à des fins de défense.

*Station 2 : L'Hydre*
Apparition dans : De l'autre côté
Première visite dans : De l'autre côté
Dernière apparition dans : Étranger parmi eux
Nom donné dans : De l'autre côté
Rôle : Recherche en zoologie.
L'hydre est en fait une sorte d'aquarium (selon Juliet) où est enfermé Jack. Cette station a cependant été aménagée pour servir de 'prison', avec une vitre séparant Jack de Juliet, qui l'interroge. Lors d'une tentative d'évasion, Jack a ouvert une porte qui déboulait sur l'océan lui-même.
Au début de la saison 3, Kate et Sawyer sont enfermés dans des cages au milieu d'un zoo. Cette station était utilisée pour des expériences sur des animaux, dont des ours polaires. On peut supposer que l'ancien aquarium dans lequel est enfermé Jack fait aussi partie de ce complexe. Cependant, d'après l'épisode 3x04, cette station n'est pas située sur l'île mais sur un petit îlot voisin, faisant environ deux fois la taille de l'île d'Alcatraz... Finalement on apprend durant la saison 5 que l'Hydre n'avait pas vraiment d'importance dans le Projet Dharma.

*Station 3 : Le Cygne*
Apparition dans : Les Démons intérieurs 
Première visite dans : La Descente 
Dernière apparition dans : ... Et mourir seul 
Destruction dans : ... Et mourir seul 
Nom donné dans : 108 minutes 
Rôle : Recherche en électromagnétisme.
Aussi appelé Bunker, Le Cygne a pour fonction d'étudier les champs magnétiques de l'île. C'est ici que les nombres (4, 8, 15, 16, 23, 42) doivent être entrés sur l'ordinateur. C'est la seule station connue en état de marche, avec l'Hydre dans l'épisode De l'autre côté ; elle est ravitaillée en vivres et alimentée en électricité et en eau. Après avoir été abandonnée par Desmond, elle est occupée par les rescapés durant la saison 2.
La station 3 appelée aussi The Swan (le Cygne) est un laboratoire construit pour que les chercheurs de la Dharma puissent comprendre les fluctuations électromagnétiques qui émanent de ce secteur de l'île.
Un champ magnétique fort mais localisé est émis par une source située derrière un mur de béton construit à la hâte. Le mot « QUARANTINE » (quarantaine) y a été peint à la bombe.
La station est presque entièrement souterraine et fonctionne à l'énergie géothermique. Elle est éclairée par des lampes puissantes qui simulent la lumière solaire. Elle comprend une pièce centrale ressemblant à une géode. Elle est bien équipée : on y trouve un stock de nourriture, un arsenal, des médicaments, un tourne-disque, une petite bibliothèque, un modèle récent de machine à laver et de séchoir, une douche et des lits superposés.
Le compte à rebours
La station 3 est équipée d'un compteur comptant à rebours de 108 à 0. Ce compteur est contrôlé par un ordinateur et relié à un système d'alarme.
Le court film "orientation" trouvé dans la station sur support argentique apprend qu'un incident inconnu survenu pendant les expérimentations menées dans la Station 3 a amené à instaurer le protocole suivant : la station doit être occupée par deux personnes qui ont pour unique responsabilité d'entrer un code (une série de nombres : 4, 8, 15, 16, 23, 42, dont la somme vaut 108) dans un ordinateur toutes les 108 minutes. Après avoir entré le code, le compteur relié à l'ordinateur se remet à 108. Tous les 540 jours une nouvelle équipe de deux personnes vient relever la précédente.
4 minutes avant la fin du décompte, l'alarme s'enclenche. Elle s'intensifie pour la dernière minute puis pour les 10 dernières secondes. C'est durant ces 4 dernières minutes que le compteur doit être réinitialisé. En cas d'échec, les chiffres noirs et blancs du compteur sont remplacés par des hiéroglyphes rouges et noirs, et un grondement sourd se fait entendre dans la station.
Si le film souligne l'importance de saisir le code rapidement, il n'indique pas les raisons de cette pratique ni les conséquences encourues si cela n'est pas fait. Il indique aussi que l'ordinateur ne peut être utilisé pour autre chose afin d'éviter un autre « incident ». On apprend à la fin de la saison 2 que le fait d'appuyer sur le bouton toutes les 108 minutes éviterait une surcharge électromagnétique due à une anomalie géologique.
Lorsque les survivants du vol pénètrent dans la Station 3, ils n'y découvrent qu'un seul occupant : Desmond. Il prétend ne pas être lié à la Dharma Initiative et avoir été amené là par un homme nommé Kelvin. Kelvin lui aurait demandé de saisir le code pour « sauver le monde ». Il a donc continué à le faire après la mort de Kelvin.
Depuis la fuite de Desmond, les survivants sont à leur tour responsables de la réinitialisation du compteur toutes les 108 minutes.
Le compte a rebours a été dépassé au moins 4 fois : le jour du crash, brièvement lorsque Jack tente d'empêcher Locke d'appuyer sur le bouton ("One of Them"), très brièvement lors du premier « lockdown » et lors du dernier épisode de la saison 2. Suite au refus volontaire de Locke d'appuyer une nouvelle fois sur le bouton, le compte à rebours est dépassé, et John se rend malheureusement compte trop tard de la gravité des conséquences : la station est pulvérisée !
Finalement on prend connaissance de la nature du fameux Incident lors de la saison 5. Les équipes de Radzinsky en creusant un peu trop le sol ont percé la "poche" d'énergie électromagnétique, ce qui a eu pour effet d'attirer tout métal. La catastrophe fut d'autant plus importante que Jack Sheppard, venu du futur, voulu changer le cour de l'histoire en détruisant la poche d'énergie à l'aide d'une bombe H. Nous ne connaissons pas encore les effets réel de l'explosion de cette bombe ... Toujours est-il que l'Incident de la station du Cygne est à l'origine de la perte du bras de Pierre Chang, présentateur des films d'Orientation.

*Station 4 : La Flamme*
Apparition dans : L'Heure du jugement 
Première visite dans : Tapez 77 
Dernière apparition dans : Namaste 
Destruction dans : Tapez 77 
Nom donné dans : Bloqué ! 
Rôle : Communication.
La flamme est une station qui était contrôlé par Mikhail, un homme au service de Ben censé contrôler tous les appels intérieurs ou extérieurs à l'ile. Suite à l'explosion du Bunker, toutes les communications furent stoppées et le matériel de cette station devint inutilisable. Dans la saison 3, Locke, Sayid et Kate s'y rendent accidentellement tandis qu'ils allaient chercher Jack chez les Autres. Leur rencontre avec cette station leur a laissé des souvenirs qu'ils ne sont pas prêt d'oublier...

*Station 5 : La Perle*
Apparition dans : Sous surveillance 
Première visite dans : Sous surveillance 
Dernière apparition dans : Jusque dans la tombe 
Nom donné dans : Bloqué !
Rôle : Surveillance des autres stations. Études psychologiques.
Il existe également un autre bunker appelé La Perle "The Pearl", découvert par Locke et Eko. En visionnant un film présent dans cet abri, on apprend que des personnes étaient chargées de surveiller les occupants des autres stations, devaient noter leurs faits et gestes sur des cahiers et envoyer ceux-ci dans des tuyaux, grâce à un système à air comprimé. Le scientifique présent dans la vidéo explique que les occupants de l'abri Le Cygne croient accomplir une mission importante, mais que les observateurs n'ont pas besoin de savoir si cela est effectivement le cas. De plus, les personnes qui devaient observer les occupants de la station Le Cygne sont peut-être elles aussi soumises à une expérimentation, car dans le dernier épisode de la saison 2, Michael, Sawyer, Hurley, Jack et Kate trouvent un amoncellement de cahiers en pleine jungle, ces mêmes cahiers que les occupants de La Perle étaient censés remplir. Apparemment, personne n'a ramassé ces cahiers...

*Station 6 : L'Orchidée *
Apparition dans : There's No Place Like Home, Part 1
Dernière apparition dans : There's No Place Like Home, Part 1 
Nom donné dans : There's No Place Like Home, Part 1
Rôle : Serre en apparence, servirait à déplacer l'île en cas de besoin.
L'orchidée est une station de Dharma Initiative mentionnée en premier lieu dans outtakes d'un film initialement DHARMA orientation présenté à la Lost Groupe à la 2007 San Diego Comic-Con et plus tard sur la saison 3 de la sortie DVD. Il a été présenté par Damon Lindelof et Carlton Cuse comme un teaser de la saison 4.
La vidéo est présenté par Marvin Candle fonctionnant sous un autre nom "Edgar Halowax". Selon la vidéo, l'Orchidée, ou "Station 6", est une fausse station botanique qui abrite de nombreux lapins blancs numérotés. Il semble avoir un système d'alarme avec des éléments semblables à celle du Cygne. Le sujet des recherches de l'Orchidée est décrit comme "très volatile et potentiellement dangereux", et il y est fait référence à l'effet Casimir. Ils y font des tests sur les voyages temporels. Mais ceci n'est qu'une couverture pour dissimuler la véritable fonction de la station Orchidée.
La véritable station se trouve en vérité à plusieurs mètres sous terre, dissimulée par une serre en surface. Cette station a pour but officiel de faire des études en matière d'espace-temps comme l'indique la vidéo de présentation de la station. Celle-ci mentionne la présence d'une "poche de matière exotique à charge négative" à côté de laquelle a été construite la station, et notamment une pièce appelée la "chambre forte" ayant pour but de projeter des individus dans le temps. Il est mentionné dans la vidéo que cette chambre doit être utilisée avec précautions et qu'il est primordial de ne laisser aucune matière inorganique dans cette pièce, et tout particulièrement des objets métalliques.
A la fin de la saison 4 (épisode 13), Locke, Hurley et Ben se rendent, par ordre de Jacob, à la station Orchidée. C'est là que nous apprenons que la véritable fonction de cette station, elle-même dissimulée par une serre, est de cacher une autre pièce qui servirait à déplacer l'île dans son intégralité. Pour accéder à cette pièce, Ben va remplir la "chambre forte" d'objets métalliques puis va mettre en marche le système. Après une explosion dans la chambre, un trou va révéler l'existence d'une caverne, laquelle menant à la pièce servant à déplacer l'île.
Ben se rend seul dans cette pièce car il précise que "celui qui déplace l'île ne peut revenir". Il se munit d'une doudoune car il annonce qu'il fait très froid dans l'endroit où il se rend. Et c'est cette "doudoune" qui va nous permettre de deviner que Ben, après avoir actionné le mécanisme qui a pour but de déplacer l'île, ne va pas mourir ou disparaitre, mais va être téléporté dans un désert en Tunisie comme il nous l'est montré dans un épisode en milieu de saison, au cours d'un flash-forward (projection vers le futur).
Quant à l'île, elle disparait totalement, laissant les "six de l'océanic" au milieu de nulle part, à bord de l'hélicoptère.

*Station 7 : Le Miroir*
Apparition dans : Meilleurs moments 
Première visite dans : Meilleurs moments 
Dernière apparition dans : ...Et tout finit 
Nom donné dans : Meilleurs moments 
Rôle : Brouillage des télécommunications, stationnement pour le sous-marin et communication
Le Miroir est une station sous-marine se trouvant au large de l'île. Elle est reliée à l'île par le câble que Sayid trouve sur la plage. Elle sert à bloquer les signaux radio émanant de l'île. Elle est désactivée par Charlie dans l'épisode ... Et tout finit pour permettre à ses compagnons d'appeler les secours.
A la fin de la saison 3, on apprend que le câble qui relie l'île à l'océan mène en réalité à une station sous-marine de la Dharma Initiative, "Le Miroir". Cette station aurait pour but de brouiller toutes les transmissions émanant de l'île qui ne soient pas générées par les résidents de l'île ; c'est-à-dire que les messages tels que le SOS de Rousseau ou les tentatives d'appels radio des survivants échouent, mais les communications des Autres ne sont quant à elles pas perturbées.
On peut également supposer que cette station sert de balise pour le sous-marin, Ben expliquant dans la saison 3 que suite à l'incident de la station Cygne, la balise sous-marine permettant au sous-marin de retrouver l'île ne fonctionne plus. Cette information est confirmée par Mikhail dans l'épisode Tapez 77.

*Station 8 : Le Caducée* 
Apparition dans : Congés de maternité 
Première visite dans : Congés de maternité 
Dernière apparition dans : Something Nice Back Home 
Nom donné dans : Bloqué ! 
Rôle : Centre médical.
Lors de son kidnapping, Claire a été retenue dans une station de la Dharma Initiative portant son logo accompagné d'un caducée (The Staff). Cette station comprend une chambre d'enfants et une infirmerie. Lorsque les survivants ont voulu retourner à cette station, elle avait été abandonnée : ils n'y ont retrouvé que les vêtements d'un des «autres», une fausse barbe et de la colle destinée au maquillage de théâtre, à l'intérieur d'un casier. Juliet retourne à cette station en compagnie de Sun pour observer le bébé de cette dernière à l'échographie. Pour cela, Juliette accède à une pièce secrète en actionnant un levier situé dans un des casiers. Dans cette pièce que n'avait pas vue Claire en y retournant, on y revoit tous les éléments qui ont été cachés par les «autres» après que Ethan a été tué. Ce qui d'ailleurs surprend Sun, Juliet lui explique alors que c'était l'endroit où ils emmenaient les femmes enceintes avant de mourir.

*Station 9 : La Tempête *
Apparition dans : The Other Woman
Première visite dans : The Other Woman 
Dernière apparition dans : The Other Woman 
Nom donné dans : The Other Woman 
Rôle : Centrale électrique et laboratoire chimique
Dans l'épisode 6 de la saison 4, Charlotte et Daniel se dirigent vers la centrale "tempête" pour la désactiver.
Cette station a servit à Ben pour éliminer les membres de Dharma lors de la Purge.

*La Lanterne*
Apparition dans : 316
Première visite dans : This place is Death 
Dernière apparition dans : 316
Nom donné dans : 316
Rôle : Trouver la position de l'ile
Cette station est située à Los Angeles (5x06), sous une église. Elle a été construite sur une poche d'énergie similaire (mais moins grande) à celle de l'ile. Cette station a permis à l'initiative Dharma de trouver l'ile. Un grand pendule marque la position de l'ile à un moment donné (dans le futur) !

_Extrait de l'encyclopedie Wikipedia_

Croit moins j'en dis le moins possible 

Satisfait ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Décembre 2009)

Ça c'est un gros CACA-COLLÉ (popom C/popom V)

Non ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Décembre 2009)

LOST CACA  

Des excuses ?  :rateau:


----------



## Macuserman (10 Décembre 2009)

Non !

Si ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Décembre 2009)

Si si 

Go ?


----------



## LeProf (10 Décembre 2009)

Go Go 

Gadjet ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Décembre 2009)

(Go&#8230;&#8230;&#8230 ogle !

Non ? C'est pas ça ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Décembre 2009)

Si, ça revient à peu près au même.
Par contre, nos Zavatars sont pas revenus 

Et bonne nouvelle, un APR va ouvrir à Lorient 
Sympa non ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (11 Décembre 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Et bonne nouvelle, un APR va ouvrir à Lorient
> Sympa non ?



Lorient ville sympa ? :mouais: 

Tes bonus vont-ils êtres imposables, toi aussi ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Décembre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Lorient ville sympa ? :mouais:



Absolument 
Et un APR aussi, à conditions qu'ils soient sympas.




HAL-9000 a dit:


> Tes bonus vont-ils êtres imposables, toi aussi ?



Mes bonus, je ne crois pas. Mes malus sans doute.

Mais dis donc, tu abuses toi ces jours-ci. 
Après le caca-collé interminable sur cette bouse de Lost :love:, tu poses deux questions !

T'es en colère ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (11 Décembre 2009)

J'suis malade si tu veux tout savoir Mossssieur ! 
Et travailler en étant malade, c'est vraiment la joie 

Et pis c'est 2 questions, *dont une en réponse à la tienne* ! 

Nan mais oh !  

D'autres remarques ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Décembre 2009)

Heu, non, t'es trop en colère 

T'écoutes quoi comme musique en ce moment même ?


----------



## aCLR (11 Décembre 2009)

Rien&#8230; Ou plutôt le silence et le cliquetis des touches de mon vieux clavier&#8230;


Combien d'années avant qu'il devienne vintage (le clavier apple) ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Décembre 2009)

je dirai 5 ans!



Pourquoi tu comptes le garder dans sa boite et pouvoir dire un jour: "j'ai un clavier vintage neuf!"?


----------



## aCLR (11 Décembre 2009)

Nan, je compte bien l'utiliser jusqu'à sa dernière touche valide&#8230; :style:


pourquoi garder les cartons d'emballages chez soi alors que l'on peut les recycler ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (11 Décembre 2009)

Parce qu'on ne sait jamais 

Pourquoi place-t-on notre argent en banque sur un compte courant qui ne rapporte rien, si ce n'est le droit de payer des frais et autres, alors que l'on pourrait le mettre sous notre matelas ? (au chaud )


----------



## freefalling (11 Décembre 2009)

Ton matelas risque d'être moins confortable ...

BETTIE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ou MARYLINE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?

{On pourrait aussi dire "plutôt brune ou blonde" ou encore "plutôt cuir ou satin".. }


----------



## tirhum (11 Décembre 2009)

Brune, assurément...
Donc blonde ou brune ?!...


----------



## thunderheart (11 Décembre 2009)

BB Brunes :love:

Sympa les photos
Qui la lolita sur la photo de gauche ?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Décembre 2009)

Moi je m'appelle !!

Non ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (11 Décembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Moi je m'appelle !!
> 
> Non ?



L'est pas morte celle la? 

Excel c'est de la merde ? Oui et je sens que je vais tout faire peter ici au boulot !


----------



## Macuserman (11 Décembre 2009)

Non, à mon avis, meilleur que Numbers pour le moment&#8230;

Pourquoi ça ?


----------



## freefalling (11 Décembre 2009)

Pour pas grand chose, moi , c'est Numbers, pour sa simplicité.

Et oui, Bettie Mae Page est bien morte l'année dernière.

- - > nouvelle tablette de chocolat Côte d'Or Noir et graines grillées (tournesol, sésame et potiron) est délicieuse. Des amateurs ?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Décembre 2009)

Moi oui, mais au praliné, hhmmmmmmmmm !!

Tu préfères pas ça ?


----------



## Elesthor (11 Décembre 2009)

Nan une tablette noir et sam'suffit!

Pourqouoi vouloir toujours plus?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Décembre 2009)

On est fait pour&#8230;

Mais ne désirons nous pas désirer ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Décembre 2009)

Oui, je désire avoir le désir de désirer boire une verre :love:
Tout ce snobisme pour boire un Jameson bien frappé 

Sommes nous snobs sur MacG ?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Décembre 2009)

Pourquoi&#8230;

Snobs ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (11 Décembre 2009)

Horreur !

Parisien ?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Décembre 2009)

Même pas ! 

Mais pourquoi serions nous snobs ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (11 Décembre 2009)

Car issus d'une guilde d'élites, uniques possesseurs de rares et extraordinaires Mac, objets enviés par les gueux du bas peuple, de la populasse windaubienne... Mais l'aristocratie Mac-ienne ne laissera pas l'histoire de la révolution française se repéter, soyez-en sur roturiers ! :king:

Ah ça ira ?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Décembre 2009)

Mouai&#8230;

Tu vas pas dodo ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Décembre 2009)

attends je rentre à peine!



quelqu'un pour une dernière bière?


----------



## Phil1982 (11 Décembre 2009)

Oui, moi !

Pourquoi j'ai pas lu les 372 pages ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Décembre 2009)

parce que tu te les garde pour le boulot! 


tu as un animal chez toi? (les animaux empaillés, les frères et soeurs ça compte aussi!)


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Décembre 2009)

...mes colocs 


Est-ce qu'on peut avoir de réels sentiments pour son ordi ??  :love:


----------



## HAL-9000 (12 Décembre 2009)

Tant que celui-ci est équipé d'un logiciel qui s'occupe de faire à manger et le ménage (en plus du bouton marche arrêt)... 

Tu crois que je vais arriver à me remettre de l'épisode 11 de Dexter ?


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Décembre 2009)

NOOOONNNN SERIEEEUUUXXXXX ????!!!!!
Je viens de regardé le 9, et deja a la fin la reporter dit un truc de fou !!! Ayyy c'est pas possible je dois bosser me dis pas caaaaa...

Tu penses que je bosse ou je regarde Dexter ? Ta reponse faisant foi


----------



## estcethomas (12 Décembre 2009)

tu bosses bien sur!



Et maintenant, il ne serai pas l'heure d'aller dormir?


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Décembre 2009)

Non, boulot a rendre..

C'est quoi un canif ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (12 Décembre 2009)

Un objet utile

Tu en veux un ?


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Décembre 2009)

Non c'est bon..

Quel est ton sujet préféré sur macg ?

(PS : non c'est un petit fien)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2009)

Vos bureaux

Et le sujet que tu détestes le plus ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Décembre 2009)

Aucun a priori.

Ah que coucou ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Décembre 2009)

ah que oui!


tu as remarqué que sur chrome quand tu as choisis l'apparence graphite la bar de défilement est quand même bleu?


----------



## HAL-9000 (12 Décembre 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> ah que oui!
> 
> 
> tu as remarqué que sur chrome quand tu as choisis l'apparence graphite la bar de défilement est quand même bleu?



Les avocats d'Apple travaille dessus t'inquiète... 

Tu connais : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKDgkcx9ric ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Décembre 2009)

non.



t'aurai pas un modèle de lettre de motiv'?


----------



## HAL-9000 (12 Décembre 2009)

Si bien sur...

Quel job ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Décembre 2009)

inge (son) façade. 



Alors?


----------



## HAL-9000 (12 Décembre 2009)

Heu... voici ce que ça pourrait donner :

"_Réparer les *façades* d'un immeuble, monter les murs, les cloisons, poser les dalles *son*t autant de travaux qui doivent être effectués avec sérieux et professionnalisme.

C'est pourquoi, je vous propose mes compétences pour un poste de maçon *façade* au sein de votre société. Mes nombreuses expériences en ce domaine me permettent aujourd'hui de pouvoir appréhender l'ensemble des compétences et savoir-faire requis par ce métier avec rigueur, *ingé*niosité, organisation...

J'ajoute que je suis tout à fait mobile pour me déplacer sur les chantiers du monde (oui hein aujourd'hui t'es mobile sinon rien).

Je reste à votre disposition... blablabla_" 

Satisfait ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Décembre 2009)

au que oui! Je suis mort de rire! (mdr pour ceux qui sont dans le coup! )



T'as trouvé ça tout seul?


----------



## HAL-9000 (12 Décembre 2009)

Oui et non, les lettres de motivations se ressemblent toutes au final... remplace "maçon" et "façade" par "chirurgien" et "visage" et deux trois retouches et tu n'y vois que du feu 

Cheche depuis quand ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Décembre 2009)

je ne cherchais pas vraiment c'est juste parce que j'étais en train de la faire!



tu fais quelque chose ce soir?


----------



## Macuserman (12 Décembre 2009)

Ouai !! Je regarde Transformers 2 !

Pourquoi ? Tu voulais m'inviter ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Décembre 2009)

Heu non 

Y'a pas les 20 ans des Simpsons ce soir ?


----------



## Macuserman (12 Décembre 2009)

J'en sais rien !

Tu y crois toi à la rumeur de la mort cérébrale de Johnny ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Décembre 2009)

J'en sais rien... tu sais les conneries parfois balancées sur Twitter peuvent se répandre à une sacrée vitesse.
Wait and See...

Que penses tu de Johnny ?


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Décembre 2009)

C'est pas une rumeur, c'est le cas depuis 50 ans... (reponse aux deux questions)



HAL-9000 a dit:


> Tant que celui-ci est équipé d'un logiciel qui s'occupe de faire à manger et le ménage (en plus du bouton marche arrêt)...
> 
> Tu crois que je vais arriver à me remettre de l'épisode 11 de Dexter ?



Est-ce moi aussi je vais arriver a m'en remettre !? :afraid:


----------



## HAL-9000 (12 Décembre 2009)

:affraid:


 ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Décembre 2009)

:mouais: ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (12 Décembre 2009)

:love:

*Plutôt :*







*ou :*





*?*


----------



## thunderheart (12 Décembre 2009)

Un peu d'aventure .

Slater semble en forme 

Tu aimes ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (12 Décembre 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Un peu d'aventure .
> 
> Slater semble en forme
> 
> Tu aimes ?



Si tu m'expliques le systeme de point je pourrais oui


----------



## Macuserman (12 Décembre 2009)

Humm !

Question ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (13 Décembre 2009)

Je traduis la question implicite : 

Pourrais tu m'expliquer le fonctionnement du système de points ?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Décembre 2009)

Oui !

Mais quels points ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Décembre 2009)

Macuserman, t'es encore en train de glander au fond de la classe, près du poêle, et tu ne suis pas :rateau:

Alors en surf, la plupart du temps, les surfeurs/surfeuses, s'affrontent par deux dans des séries. Chaque série dure un temps limité et les juges notent le nombres de vagues prises, les figures, le style, etc.
Si tu gagnes ta série, tu es qualifié pour la suivante, et ainsi de suite jusqu'à la finale.
Voilà 

Hormis le surf virtuel, tu t'es déjà essayé au surf réel ?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Décembre 2009)

Non, pas vraiment, je crois pas que ça me brancherait !

Mais quel poêle ?


----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2009)

N'importe. Tout ce qui est "à poil laineux" me convient (_A poil laineux !!!!! à poil laineux !!!  _)


Qui veut casser la marmite avec moi ? J'ai un peu de retard (j'étais seul vendredi soir...), mais elle attend, là, bêtement, qu'on la casse... Un navet pour celui qui comprend


----------



## Macuserman (13 Décembre 2009)

Ehh bien, voilà:

Tu as foiré ton cassoulet ?


----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2009)

Non, non, on a juste foutu la pâtée à Charles-Emmanuel Ier de Savoie...

*GENEVE RULEEEZZZZZZZ ! *

Il voulait nous imposer des clochers&#8230; catholiques, le con  Comme quoi, rien ne change vraiment ici bas...


Chocolat blanc ou noir ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Décembre 2009)

Noir, bien noir même... 

Real ou Barça ?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Décembre 2009)

Barcelona ! Depuis 4 ans ! 

Et euhh Noir ou Blanc ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Décembre 2009)

Comme je l'ai deja dit un post auparavant, blanc, très blanc même...

Barça ou Real ?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Décembre 2009)

Comme je l'ai déjà dit dans le post précédant&#8230;Barcelona !

Mais euhh ça ne compte pas normalement !? Si ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Décembre 2009)

Tout est pris en compte ici... Big Brother is watching you...

Real ou Real ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Décembre 2009)

Real life, celle du dehors.

Vous êtes dedans les gars aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Décembre 2009)

Vu le temps de merde, disons le comme ça, oui je suis resté toute la journée dedans ! 

Tu es sorti ????


----------



## 217ae1 (13 Décembre 2009)

oui, ce matin, pour aller acheter les croissants. 

tu écoutes de la musique en même temps que tu es sur macG ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Décembre 2009)

Parfois.
En ce moment, le dernier album d'Editors

Et toi ?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Décembre 2009)

En ce moment c'est Robbie Williams mais j'ai de tout !

Faites votre choix ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2009)

Silence

Ta peinture favorite ?


----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2009)

Gouache. En tube. Un beau Carmin on va dire.



Back-up et sauvegarde, plutôt Time Machine,? manuellement et quotidiennement, hebdomadairement ou jamais _(à quoi ça sert d'abord ?)_ ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Décembre 2009)

Il y a tellement.
La première qui me vient à l'esprit Basquiat... et VerMeer, Van Gogh, Dali, Turner...

Si tu vas au Louvre, tu fonces à l'AS ou tu déambules entre les oeuvres ?


----------



## bayliner28 (13 Décembre 2009)

Je ne suis jamais aller à Louvre, j'habite le Canada.


Si je te donnais une voiture : Ferrari, Maserati, Porsche, Lamborghini, Aston Martin, Bugatti, Jaguar, Mercedes, BMW, Saleen?



Ferrari 458 Italia


----------



## thunderheart (13 Décembre 2009)

Vanquish 

Racée non ?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Décembre 2009)

Avec une large préférence pour la LP640 ! 

Non ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (13 Décembre 2009)

Encore des trucs de mecs ! 

Z'en avaient pas marre ?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Décembre 2009)

si.


Et alors?


----------



## Kleinepopo (13 Décembre 2009)

Ben... 

Un autre disque vous avez ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Décembre 2009)

Kleinepopo a dit:


> Encore des trucs de mecs !
> 
> Z'en avaient pas marre ?



A quand le correcteur de grammaire sur Safari ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Décembre 2009)

ok1e ID.



sa pe tjr sRvir 1?


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Décembre 2009)

Y paraît 

Et l'école ça sert ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Décembre 2009)

je ne suis pas sur à 100%... 



c'est pas l'heure de dormir?


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Décembre 2009)

Si demain taf :rose:

Egalement ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (14 Décembre 2009)

Dans l'ordre : Labo, cours, révisions... 

Qui dit mieux ?


PS : Désolée pour les fautes d'hier soir, une petite étourderie due à la fatigue :rose:


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Décembre 2009)

Kleinepopo a dit:


> PS : Désolée pour les fautes d'hier soir, une petite étourderie due à la fatigue :rose:



Qu'on ne t'y prennes plus.  (Au fait c'est pas PS mais P.S. ou encore P.-S. )



Kleinepopo a dit:


> Dans l'ordre : Labo, cours, révisions...
> 
> Qui dit mieux ?



Travail, achat de cadeaux de Noël à midi (fait peter la pause déj du coup ) et puis travail, RER A (grèves en ce moments pour ceux qui ne sont pas au fait de l'actualité parisienne ) marche, maison miam, MacGe, révisions des stratégies Spreads et dodo... 

Qui dit mieux ?


----------



## Phil1982 (14 Décembre 2009)

bayliner28 a dit:


> ...Ferrari, Maserati, Porsche, Lamborghini, Aston Martin, Bugatti, Jaguar, Mercedes, BMW, Saleen?



Porsche :love:



Kleinepopo a dit:


> Z'en avaient pas marre ?



Non :love:



HAL-9000 a dit:


> ...Au fait c'est pas PS mais P.S. ou encore P.-S. )



T'es dur la, meme moi j'en avais aucune idée 


*Et pour la crampe :*



teo a dit:


> ...back-up et sauvegarde, plutôt Time Machine,?



Copy carbon cloner, bien moins chiant avec des autorisations tous les Ko de fichiers etc.. backup incremental egalement : le bonheur :love:


----------



## Aski (14 Décembre 2009)

Sit u le dit ...


Mais, heu, c'est quoi la question ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Décembre 2009)

La réponse, mon ami(e), la réponse est dans le vent.

Un petit coucou au bar depuis Paname où ils m'ont exilé pour la semaine !
Que vais je pouvoir bien faire ici ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Décembre 2009)

_Well, show me the way
To the next whisky bar
Oh, don't ask why
Oh, don't ask why..._ 


Bien comme programme ça non ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Décembre 2009)

Sameva 
Suivons les conseils de l'ami Jim.

Whisky/whiskey favori(s) ?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Décembre 2009)

Jack Daniel's !

Et toi ?


----------



## JPTK (14 Décembre 2009)

Ah le sky j'ai du mal, sauf du très bon et je trouve pas que je JD appartienne à cette catégorie.

Un plan à trois (dont un couple), un mec et 2 filles (ou 2 garçon et une fille ou 3 mecs ou encore 3 filles selon vos préférences sexuelles) vous êtes sérieusement partant ou vous préférer garder ça comme fantasme car en réalité c'est plutôt malsain ?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Décembre 2009)

Tout dépend qui est en couple&#8230;et qui est seul&#8230;!

Mais tout n'est il pas à étudier ?


----------



## JPTK (14 Décembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Tout dépend qui est en couple&#8230;et qui est seul&#8230;!
> 
> Mais tout n'est il pas à étudier ?



Effectivement, moi je reste open à TOUT ou presque.

Vu que c'est toi qui répond, disons toi, ta copine fictive ou réelle et une copine à elle assez bonnasse :love: Alors ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Décembre 2009)

Moi c'est oui direct.



Pourquoi dire non à ce qui nous fait envie?


----------



## JPTK (14 Décembre 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> Moi c'est oui direct.
> 
> 
> 
> Pourquoi dire non à ce qui nous fait envie?



2000 ans d'histoire judéo chrétienne peut-être ? 
Une morale bien pensante et pesante bien qu'on puisse être free ?
Un tabou résistant concernant le plaisir, cf la masturbation ?
un manque de bon sens ?

Bon tu commences par laquelle alors ?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Décembre 2009)

Le manque de bon sens !
Pour te répondre, je te dirais que si les deux sont OK, alors pourquoi pas pimenter tout ça ! 
Déjà vu ?
http://www.m6replay.fr/#/info/capital/5632  (partie 2).


----------



## JPTK (14 Décembre 2009)

J'ai rien compris, tu veux niquer une barbie ou des coquilles st-jaques ??? :mouais:


----------



## Macuserman (14 Décembre 2009)

Euuhhh&#8230; Samsung 

Non ?


----------



## Elesthor (14 Décembre 2009)

Euh...

C'est celà oui?


----------



## Phil1982 (14 Décembre 2009)

Moi je dis ca depend de ta relation avec ta copine, fusionelle ou pas, exclusive ou pas, etc ou pas... J'ai eu des cheries avec qui je l'ai fait ce plan, sans pb du tout psychologiquement. Par contre avec celle du moment, je n'arriverais meme pas a m'exciter en pensant a une autre gonzesse, alors de la à la partager  Meme 2 gonzesses, pas moyen je touche qqn d'autres.. Et puis un gars qui la touche -> :hosto:, l'idée me fait presque rire tellement elle est iréelle. On m'aurait dit ca ya un an j'aurai trouvé ca chiant a mourir :mouais:
Depend de ta relation quoi je pense..

Qui d'autre repond ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2009)

Poil au pont

Pourquoi dit-on que quelquun tombe à pic ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Décembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> 2000 ans d'histoire judéo chrétienne peut-être ?
> Une morale bien pensante et pesante bien qu'on puisse être free ?
> Un tabou résistant concernant le plaisir, cf la masturbation ?
> un manque de bon sens ?



Tu portes la un bien lourd fardeau... 
Laisse ta morale de côté et laisse parler ton instinct animal voyons 

Par contre Phil, ta copine elle m'a l'air bien :love:
On fait ça quand ?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Décembre 2009)

Euuu tu es dispo&#8230;

Quand ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Décembre 2009)

Philllllll !!!!!!! Quand quand quand quand ?????


----------



## Macuserman (14 Décembre 2009)

Heuuu Jeudi aprèm&#8230;

&#8230;&#8230;?


----------



## Phil1982 (14 Décembre 2009)

Ahahah mais vindiou vous n'avez pas compris ! Ma copine actuelle pas moyen.. c'etait jadis.... auparavant ! Ya bien longtemps maintenant, lors de ma jeunesse  Du calme 



C0rentin a dit:


> Pourquoi dit-on que quelqu&#8217;un &#8217;&#8217;tombe à pic&#8217;&#8217; ?



Alors la aucune idée tiens...  pic car quand tu tombes a pic c'est precis, tu t'ecrases comme une merde precisement juste au dessous de la d'ou ta sauté/on t'a poussé  
C'est precis... je veux pas tricher, je cherche pas sur gougueule.. fais peter la reponse pls


----------



## Kleinepopo (15 Décembre 2009)

Nan mais moi je suis partante pour un truc à trois... 

Bon combien de secondes encore avant disons vendredi 17h ?


----------



## aCLR (15 Décembre 2009)

> Pourquoi dit-on que quelqu&#8217;un &#8217;&#8217;tombe à pic&#8217;&#8217; ?



Parce qu'à pâques c'était pas possible, au Paic&#8482; c'était trop connoté, au Peck c'était uniquement pour Gregory, au poke c'était déjà pris par face book et par les &mones, au puck c'était trop vulgaire&#8230;


Quelle température chez toi ce matin ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Décembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Poil au pont
> 
> Pourquoi dit-on que quelquun tombe à pic ?



Je crois que l'on se borne à prendre le problème sous le mauvais angle...
Le début d'explication à cette question trouvera surement réponse suite à la bonne reformulation suivante : _Et pourquoi ne dirait-on pas que quelqu'un 'tombe à pic' ?_


----------



## Macuserman (15 Décembre 2009)

Parce que !

Et tu vas manger ?


----------



## Phil1982 (15 Décembre 2009)

Deja fait ce midi..



Kleinepopo a dit:


> Nan mais moi je suis partante pour un truc à trois...
> 
> Bon combien de secondes encore avant disons vendredi 17h ?



Tu vas en interesser plus d'un je crois   (les MP vont tomber)

Moi je dis au pif, 3 456 948 secondes..


----------



## thunderheart (15 Décembre 2009)

Ben tiens !

Quel temps à Istambul ?


----------



## Phil1982 (15 Décembre 2009)

Pas beau DU TOUT 
Mais froid :love: bientot la neize !

A Lorient ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Décembre 2009)

Kleinepopo ton MP en privé :love:

Sinon on en était ou ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Décembre 2009)

Le temps à Lorient. Froid, très froid.
A Paris où je suis cette semaine, froid, très très froid.

Dans combien de secondes l'été ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Décembre 2009)

[16 (jours en décembre) + 3x31 + 28 + 30 (mois d'avril) + 21 (jours en juin)] x 24 (heures) x 60 (minutes) x 60 (secondes) = 16 243 200 secondes 

Auquelles on ajoute 7H et 45 minutes (d'aujourd'hui), soit :  *16 271 400* secondes 

Et combien de kilomètres de côte Bretonne ? 


P.S. : j'donne 16 271 400  à la personne qui me donne la distance exacte...


----------



## thunderheart (15 Décembre 2009)

1.100 kms sans les îles

Et avec ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Décembre 2009)

Avec, cela peut facilement nous faire le double, voir triple.

Avec les bateaux bretons ?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Décembre 2009)

aucune idée!



un peu de sport aujourd'hui?


----------



## Kleinepopo (15 Décembre 2009)

non merci ma journée partagée entre chambre froide labo froid et l'extérieur gelé me suffit

Sinon quoi comme sport ?

(déçue pas un seul MP   )


----------



## estcethomas (15 Décembre 2009)

water polo.


Tu y as dejà joué?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Décembre 2009)

Pendant 3 ans&#8230;

Tu aimes l'eau ?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Décembre 2009)

non, je vais à la piscine quasi tous les jours depuis que je suis tout petit parce que j'en ai une peur bleu! 




ça te tente un petit match en un contre un?


----------



## Phil1982 (15 Décembre 2009)

Depuis la Turquie j'aurai bien essayé mais ca va etre dur, dommage ca a l'air excellent..

@Kleinepopo : lol ca c'est un comble, un etre humain de sexe feminin qui dit UNE phrase en rapport avec du sexe dans un forum public, mon dieu qu'un seul MP !!
Bon je t'en envoie un avec un conseil qui peut t'etre utile... (que j'avais posté mais j'ai edité mon message pour le supprimer)
Bon n'empeche que ca montre une chose : sur macg les hommes ne sont pas des animaux 
Le meilleur forum du monde je vous dit.. le meilleur 

Qui est d'accord ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (15 Décembre 2009)

C'est vrai mais bon j'ai pas envie d'avoir des chevilles énormes donc je le garde pour moi! 

Et un tennis plutôt qu'un water polo ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Décembre 2009)

Bof, par contre une sieste avec toi sur un waterbed :love:

Tu t'es fait les ongles ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

Oui à ras 

Déjà mangé du rat ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

Kleinepopo a dit:


> Nan mais moi je suis partante pour un truc à trois...



Nan, mais c'est un forum de geek, ici, ils croient tous que tu leur proposes d'aller faire du cheval, là.
Et ça les intéresse pas, le cheval, y z'ont pas les codes pour tricher.


----------



## Kleinepopo (15 Décembre 2009)

Ah mince...

Que faire alors ????


----------



## Phil1982 (15 Décembre 2009)

Ahah Ponkhead, tu me fais toujours marré avec tes reponses (et tu es un dessinateur hors pair d'ailleurs -> avatar )

A propos de cheval, qui fait du canaçon ici ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (15 Décembre 2009)

Ca dépend sur quoi... 

Quel genre de canasson ?


----------



## Phil1982 (15 Décembre 2009)

Lol, hmmm normaux, avec 4 pattes...  ok je precise.. hmm 4 pattes mais des sabots !!

Alors ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Décembre 2009)

Alors il s'avère que Kleinepopo a très faim.

Faut qu'on fasse quelque chose non ?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Décembre 2009)

Oui !

Le nourrir ?


----------



## tirhum (15 Décembre 2009)

Ouais, vous allez nous jouer la bête à deux dos, c'est ça nan ?!...


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Décembre 2009)

J'ai entendu parler d'une pratique assez sympa que pratiquent certains au fin fond de la France profonde... Une tournante je crois que ça s'appelle Kleinepopo 

Ca te parle ? :rose:


----------



## Kleinepopo (15 Décembre 2009)

Assurément ! 

A qui le tour ?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Décembre 2009)

À toi !

Ça craint ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Décembre 2009)

Nan du tout 
Mais moi j'passe mon tour finalement... :casse:

Johnny le come back ? :affraid:


----------



## estcethomas (15 Décembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Nan, mais c'est un forum de geek, ici, ils croient tous que tu leur proposes d'aller faire du cheval, là.
> Et ça les intéresse pas, le cheval, y z'ont pas les codes pour tricher.



t'es encore là toi? 


Pour répondre à la question du dessus:

croisons les doigts et serrons les fesses pour que non! 


Grosse journée demain?


----------



## Phil1982 (16 Décembre 2009)

M'en parle pas :mouais:

Toi ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (16 Décembre 2009)

Grosse non, pourrie ça oui ! 

"Qui a envie de monter son entreprise ?" demande le vieux papy :sleep:


----------



## Macuserman (16 Décembre 2009)

Non, merci ! 

Toi, oui ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (16 Décembre 2009)

ah nan mais ça va pas la tête !!!!

Qui a envie ?


----------



## Macuserman (16 Décembre 2009)

Pas mal de gens !

Mark Zuckerberg est un génie non ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Décembre 2009)

Je ne connais pas cet illustre inconnu.

J'ai dit une connerie ?


----------



## Macuserman (16 Décembre 2009)

Oui ! Ou non, ça dépend !

Ça dépend ?


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2009)

Ou ça dépasse ?!...


----------



## Grug (16 Décembre 2009)

ça pends ET ça dépasse&#8230;

y'a un risque que ça se coince ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Décembre 2009)

Ca y est, tous les Stanley Lubriques rappliquent :love:

De quoi va t on bien pouvoir parler ?


----------



## Macuserman (16 Décembre 2009)

Des vacances&#8230;

Qui approchent ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2009)

Le 23

Il neige par chez toi ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (16 Décembre 2009)

Nope pas encore...

C'est pour bientôt ?


----------



## Macuserman (16 Décembre 2009)

Il a neigé toute la journée plus ou moins fortement&#8230;

De par chez toi ?


----------



## Elesthor (16 Décembre 2009)

Deumina aprem visiblement =) 

Chouette?


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Décembre 2009)

Deumina ! Deuminous !! Sanctous !! 

Latin moderne ?


----------



## aCLR (16 Décembre 2009)

Forums&#8230; 


Combien de langues étrangères parles-tu ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (16 Décembre 2009)

3 ! Allemand, anglais, chinois

Et toi ?


----------



## Phil1982 (17 Décembre 2009)

Et non Mark Zuckerberg n'est pas un génie du tout, il a du cul et ne manque pas de volonté, voila tout...

Anglais, Espagnol et j'apprends le turc..

Ceci n'est pas une question mais un cri de douleur, venant d'un sentiment affreux d'impuissance, de dégout, de haine, je suis choqué, bouleversé, dépité.... pourquoi ? je repondrai par cette phrase :

JE NE ME REMETTRAI JAMAIS DE L'EPISODE 12 DE DEXTER ! JAMAIS ! C'est l'evennement le plus innatendu que j'ai vu de ma vie dans une serie.. 

_Je suis au bord des larmes..._


----------



## freefalling (17 Décembre 2009)

bon, puisque pas de réelle question, voici la réponse à une qui ne m'a jamais été posée :

-> et bien oui , c'est vrai. Et cela ne fait que commencer pour moi .

Et toi ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> JE NE ME REMETTRAI JAMAIS DE L'EPISODE 12 DE DEXTER ! JAMAIS ! C'est l'evennement le plus innatendu que j'ai vu de ma vie dans une serie..
> 
> _Je suis au bord des larmes..._



Attends le dernier épisode de la saison 5 de Lost il envoi du gros aussi... 
Je te rejoins quand même sur l'épisode 12 de Dexter, mais tu vois ce qui m'ennuie c'est *SPOILER* qu'au final après toutes ces saisons c'est toujours pareil, dans le sens ou il arrive énormément de choses à Dexter (sa famille, y compris sa soeur) et comme par hasard ça passe comme une lettre à la poste... Ca choque/boulverse son entourage un petit jour,et puis après effacé, on passe à autre chose... Pas trop réaliste selon moi. Les réalisateurs veulent trop en faire, avec beaucoup trop d'évennements en très peu de temps... Il n'y a plus trop de fond dans le scénario. *FIN SPOILER* 

Enfin on verra bien ce que la prochaine saison nous réserve... 

freefalling moi clairement non !

Les autres peut-être ?


----------



## Phil1982 (17 Décembre 2009)

Hal, je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi..*HS* je pense que les scenaristes sont soient pris a la gorge par les chaines qui veulent TELLE ou TELLE caracteristique, soit ils ressassent les memes choses (a force de les faire et refaire ils manquent d'idée peut etre ).
Moi je n'avais pas aimé que la reporter soit la meurtriere de Landy, hmm franchement petite bombe les seins qui pointent avec un physique qui n'a rien a voir.
Concernant ta remarque, je suis d'accord, typique personnage principal americain qui s'en sort tjs indemne MAIS, quand meme avec la mort de Rita, j'ai tellement été choqué que j'ai bien aimé, je ne m'y attendais pas, les standard US ne permettaient pas de le prevoir ca selon moi... du coup c'est bien, la il va etre dans la merde.. et regarde ca -> pour deviner un peu la saison 5, ya un super blog ou j'ai appris plein de trucs, et notamment le fait qu'il va arreter de s'en sortir indemne, et moi perso par ex, concernant le plan du flingue de Debra dans le coin de la camera, avec Dexter assis "prêt" a se confesser (ep.12), j'ai senti l'annonce que Dexter se rapproche _du flingue de flic_ de sa soeur... 
*Fin HS*

Pour Lost, je l'ai vu ya qq mois deja, ouai c'est vrai pas mal 

@freefalling : moi j'y ai pas eu droit (je croise les doigts)

Qqn d'autre ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Décembre 2009)

Hormis Sons Of Anarchy, Desperate Housewifes, Shameless, Soprano, 6 Feet Under... je vois pas

Il y a d'autres séries ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Décembre 2009)

Oh que oui ! Dexter, Lost, Breaking Bad, Californication (dernier épisode énorme soit dit en passant ) et Flash Forward sans parler de How I Met your Mother, The Big Bang Theory, Dr House, NCIS, etc... 

Mais bondieu de bondieu, la question que tout le monde se pose n'est-elle pas : *à quand le démarrage de la dernière saison de Lost sur ABC ?* :hein:


----------



## thunderheart (17 Décembre 2009)

Personne ne regarde Lost, on a perdu les bandes 

Le Prisonnier, Twilight Zone, c'était bien hein ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (17 Décembre 2009)

Je sais pas j'ai pas vu... 

C'est grave docteur ?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Décembre 2009)

Je ne suis pas encore médecin !

Mais dis moi, tu as fait ta liste au père Noël ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2009)

Non mais à la mère ouais

Auriez-vous l'obligeance cher Monsieur de poser une question à la personne suivante s'il vous plaît ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (17 Décembre 2009)

Oui

Mais si je suis une Madame ça marche aussi ?


----------



## Phil1982 (17 Décembre 2009)

Non  



HAL-9000 a dit:


> ...à quand le démarrage de la dernière saison de Lost sur ABC ?[/B] :hein:



Si t'utilisais ca, tu saurais que c'est le 3 fevrier


----------



## estcethomas (17 Décembre 2009)

Pas de question? Ok on saute!

Je prends donc la mains.


Tu as des jeux sur mac? Si oui lesquels?


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Non
> 
> 
> 
> Si t'utilisais ca, tu saurais que c'est le 3 fevrier



J'le savais  mais les jours sont long en hiver faut dire... 
http://www.lost-site.com/news-650-la-saison-6-arrive-le-02022010-sur-abc.html
Je reformule ma question : a quand le 3 février !? :love:


----------



## Elesthor (17 Décembre 2009)

Ben dans quelques jours^^

Tiens tiens philou, dexter t'as traumatisé au point de traîner avec nous ici ?


----------



## LeProf (18 Décembre 2009)

Cela ne m'a pas traumatiser, vu que je n'ai jamais vu un seul épisode ... par contre je viens de me refaire toute la série des Lost et j'avoue que je suis impatient de voir la nouvelle saison.

Pour Dexter, j'ai manqué quelque chose ?


----------



## NED (18 Décembre 2009)

Je ne sais pas, en tous cas j'adore Dexter moi.
Sinon la neige est arrivée chez toi?


----------



## Kleinepopo (18 Décembre 2009)

Yeeaah ! C'est trop bien !!! 

Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Décembre 2009)

A Paris, ça tombe doucement.

En Bretagne ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Décembre 2009)

aucune idée je suis sur Paris!



Tu connais le glaz'art?


----------



## freefalling (18 Décembre 2009)

Pas avant que j'en fasse la recherche juste à l'instant !

-> The Whitest Boy Alive {Rules}, ca claque , non ?


----------



## Phil1982 (18 Décembre 2009)

Elesthor a dit:


> Tiens tiens philou, dexter t'as traumatisé au point de traîner avec nous ici ?


Ahah ouai :affraid: 



NED a dit:


> Sinon la neige est arrivée chez toi?


Moi non :mouais:



LeProf a dit:


> Pour Dexter, j'ai manqué quelque chose ?



Ouaaaiiiii :love:

Pourquoi je fais fuir la neige ?


----------



## Elesthor (18 Décembre 2009)

Bonne question^^

T'aimes les bo de films?


----------



## Macuserman (18 Décembre 2009)

Oui, très souvent !

D'alleurs je recherche la BO de fin de Cineman (avec Dubosc) est ce que qqn la connaîtrait ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Décembre 2009)

non.


t'es abonné à un magazine?


----------



## Phil1982 (19 Décembre 2009)

Non avec internet plus besoin... abonné a macg :love:

BO : ouai j'adore...

Avez-vous deja fait le pere noel (déguisé et tout) ? _(vous etes vous deja tapé cette grosse honte)_


----------



## Kleinepopo (19 Décembre 2009)

ah non ! Même la mère Noyel, je crois ça va pas être possible...

Une nuit aux urgences ça vous tente ? (en tout cas Dr House était pas là !  )


----------



## estcethomas (19 Décembre 2009)

non sans plus....


qu'est ce qu'il t'est arrivé?


----------



## Macuserman (19 Décembre 2009)

J'ai froid !

Pas vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2009)

À mort

Qui t'inspires ?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Décembre 2009)

mon nez.



La personne qui te dégoûte le plus?


----------



## Macuserman (19 Décembre 2009)

Hummm Ballmer !

Non ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Décembre 2009)

Non. Rien de spécial contre lui.

Peux tu détailler/argumenter ce que tu reproches à Ballmer ?


----------



## clochelune (19 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> C'est pas une rumeur, c'est le cas depuis 50 ans... (reponse aux deux questions)
> 
> 
> 
> Est-ce moi aussi je vais arriver a m'en remettre !? :afraid:



de la mort de johnny qui s'est relevé, de dexter ? je n'en sais rien!

que me conseilles-tu ce soir : revoir "le dictateur" de chaplin ou "astérix et cléôpatre" ? 
(mon hésitation est grande! j'aime les deux et ils n'ont rien à voir l'un et l'autre...) ah dilemme!

et je me trompe de jour, encore le temps de réfléchir, c'est demain! je suis fâchée avec le calendrier!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2009)

Le dictateur bien sûr

Quel est ton sport préféré ?


----------



## clochelune (19 Décembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le dictateur bien sûr
> 
> Quel est ton sport préféré ?



oui c'est celui que je reverrai
car l'autre est sur M6 et bonjour la pub!

edit et je me trompe de jour! c'est demain dimanche "le dictateur" ou "astérix et cléôpatre"! et rien ce soir bien entendu!

sport en chambre ou sport cérébral ;-)

foot ou rugby ?


----------



## LeProf (20 Décembre 2009)

Rugby, le foot c'est pour les tafioles  
... et je prends plus de plaisir à voir un match de Rugby que du foot (c'est dernières années j'ai pas mal décroché avec ce sport, trop d'enjeux financiers, de supporters décérébrés qui ne pensent qu'à se foutre sur la tronche, etc...).

Au stade ou devant la télé ?


----------



## Macuserman (20 Décembre 2009)

Bah ça dépend !

En juin le match ou en novembre ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Décembre 2009)

Comme disait Jacno dans son dernier album "_Le sport c'est d'la merde_" 

Tu aimes la compétition, voire l'esprit de compétition ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2009)

Oui je suis compétitif mais seulement pour les broutilles

Y aura-t-il de la neige à Noël ?


----------



## Macuserman (20 Décembre 2009)

Déjà aujourd'hui, et avec ces put*ins de T°C qui arrivent je pense que oui !

Mais c'est ça la magie de Noël non ?


----------



## teo (20 Décembre 2009)

Ouais, y'a de ça 


Dans les yaourts, tu connais les petits Malo (Chocolat, Caramel, Vanille&#8230 ? C'est une tuerie d'après mes papilles :love:


----------



## freefalling (20 Décembre 2009)

tous ce qui est à base de vanille est un pur délice gustatif  Les Malo , donc , aussi .

-- > content ou indifférent pour Free Mobile ?


----------



## LeProf (20 Décembre 2009)

Indifférent, de toute façon si Free rentre dans ce créneau, c'est pour faire de la tune... et ceux qui pensent qu'ils vont faire évoluer les tarifs, je leur demande d'attendre un peu et de voir venir ... je pense qu'ils vont surtout mettre en place des offres tout compris (Internet, Télé, Téléphone fixe et mobile) comme ça, une fois le poisson ferré, il ne peut plus quitter ou très difficilement.

Les handballeuses françaises Vice championne du monde, déçu ou content ?


----------



## Phil1982 (20 Décembre 2009)

Toute facon TOUT est bon pour changer le marché mobile francais.. les factures de mobile sont l'equivalent d'un gros credit par mois a rembourser. Mon dieu l'argent qui part juste la dedans  Maintenant que je suis *tres heureux* d'etre parti, je me rends compte que c'est la moitié de mon loyer ici... juste... pour... un telephone :mouais:..
Exemple de prix en Angleterre -> 25 euros : internet a 3,5Mb/s illimité, 5 heures de communication + 5 heures sur le meme operateur, sms compris dans ces 10 heures (pour etre clair, ca se vit presque comme de l'illimité... au pire 4 euros de plus et c'est genre 500 sms supplementaires)

C'etait pas le match ou l'entraineur adverse a "pris" la balle a la main car il ne voulait pas perdre ??


----------



## thunderheart (20 Décembre 2009)

Aucune idée.
Le foot ne me fait pas rêver... par contre, je sors d'Avatar (séance en 3D) et je suis comme sur un nuage 

Tu as vu cette oeuvre d'art ?


----------



## freefalling (20 Décembre 2009)

hmmm ... oeuvre d'art ... on repassera  Techniquement , c'est un très bon niveau, évidemment . Mais la 3D ....

Je l'ai vécu comme le raconte ce cher mister Vincent Alzieu ICI (pas de spoilers pour ceux qui n'ont pas vu) :

_Pour autant, tout n'est pas parfait. Cameron a usé et un peu abusé de la profondeur de champ. Nous l'évoquions récemment, pour renforcer la sensation de profondeur, les réalisateurs tendent à rendre l'action principale nette, et le reste des plans flous. Sauf que, curieux comme nous sommes, surtout dans un tel film avec des décors aussi somptueux, notre regard est attiré par tous les détails. Dans la "vraie vie", il suffit de regarder un objet pour que notre oeil fasse le point dessus. Là, c'est une cause perdue d'avance : il reste flou si le réalisateur en a décidé ainsi. Le problème se pose très vite. Lors d'un des tout premiers plans, le héros se réveille dans un long couloir dont on voudrait voir tous les détails... qui resteront flous. Parfois aussi la réalisation a décidé de rendre net un détail au tout premier plan, trop proche pour certains qui auront du mal à faire le focus sur un objet censé être aussi près d'eux. On pense aux graines volantes par exemple.
- la chute de luminosité avec les lunettes, qui font alterner des écrans transparents et noirs sur chaque oeil, est non négligeable. On imagine que ce point est anticipé au montage. Néanmoins, il nous est arrivé de penser qu'un peu de lumière en plus sur telle scène... Retirer les lunettes, pour voir les deux images superposées, confirmait la chose.
- le photoréalisme est assez aléatoire tout au long du film. C'en est à se demander si c'est un souci de soin apporté sur certaines scènes sur lesquelles le rendering aurait été abrégé, ou s'ils ont trouvé de nouvelles astuces tout au long de la construction du projet. Pour caricaturer, mais pas tant que ça, certaines scènes paraissent vraiment présenter des personnages, humains ou Nu'vis, vivants, réels, quand dans d'autres on semble être en plein jeu vidéo._

-- > Mailplane sert vraiment à quelqu'un .. ??


----------



## itako (20 Décembre 2009)

Bin non, je savais même pas que ça existe, c'est pour dire.

Je recherche un photo-montage de Man Ray: une superposition de deux images; un homme assit en hauteur à droite et sur la gauche une femme nue qui vient s'incruster sur un mur.

Quelqu'un pour me trouve ça ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Décembre 2009)

freefalling a dit:


> hmmm ... oeuvre d'art ... on repassera  Techniquement , c'est un très bon niveau, évidemment . Mais la 3D ....



l'analyse des détails ne m'intéresse absolument pas. Ce que je retiens c'est d'avoir été transporté, emporté, enivré (ennivré ?) dans un voyage féérique. Et cela ne m'était pas arrivé depuis longtemps au cinéma.
Alors ne pas voir les détails d'un couloir, je m'en tapes un peu :love:
À chacun sa quête.



itako a dit:


> Je recherche un photo-montage de Man Ray: une superposition de deux images; un homme assit en hauteur à droite et sur la gauche une femme nue qui vient s'incruster sur un mur.
> 
> Quelqu'un pour me trouve ça ?



Feignasse :mouais:

Et si tu demandais à Gougoule, c'est un maniaque du stockage ?


----------



## itako (20 Décembre 2009)

Oué mais non, c'est pourtant ce que j'ai fais, mais les oeuvres de Man Ray son tellement nombreuses... Je me suis dis que ça parlerais à quelqu'un.
J'ai vu ça sur un reportage chez arte vers 3h du mat' ce matin.

Pôle nord ou Pôle sud ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Décembre 2009)

pole sud, je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais voilà.



monsieur et madame de Lamain ont trois fils comment s'appellent ils?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Décembre 2009)

Thierry Henri Marc 

T'en as d'autres comme ça ?


----------



## Macuserman (21 Décembre 2009)

Oui ! 

Comment s'appelle le Saint qui veille sur les roux ?
(sans Google).


----------



## thunderheart (21 Décembre 2009)

Sais pas trop, je dirais Nectaire :love:

Allez vas-y, tu balances la purée ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Décembre 2009)

...heu... facial ? 

Nan sans déconner, tu penses que les pistes d'Orly seront praticables le 24 au matin ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Décembre 2009)

oui je pense, vue comment ils triment pour... à moins qu'il neige dans la nuit du 23 au 24.


Tu vas où comme ça?


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Décembre 2009)

Au chaud, sous le soleil... dans le sud de la France quoi :love:

Et toi, quoi de prévu en ces fêtes de fin d'année ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (21 Décembre 2009)

Pffuiiiii... Ben rien de très extraordinaire en fait...

Qui est partant pour une bataille de boules de neige ???


----------



## 217ae1 (21 Décembre 2009)

moi, mais demain, c'est trop tard aujourd'hui.

dock 2D ou 3D ?


----------



## freefalling (21 Décembre 2009)

3D

-- > de quoi on parle au restaurant en général avec un amant .. ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2009)

Du lieu où tirer son coup

Tu as une maîtresse ?


----------



## Phil1982 (21 Décembre 2009)

Non

Aimez vous Harry Potter (film) ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Décembre 2009)

Oui, mais pas autant qu'Avatar ces jours-ci.

Es tu romantique ?


----------



## Phil1982 (21 Décembre 2009)

Oui enormement, mais pas cul-cul pour autant..

Regardez vous les guignols ? Aimez vous ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (21 Décembre 2009)

Il fut un temps oui...

Et Groland ?


----------



## Macuserman (21 Décembre 2009)

Oui oui ! 

Alors, personne sur l'ange protecteur des roux ? (sans les vexer hein).


----------



## Kleinepopo (22 Décembre 2009)

Ben nan mais un peu la flemme de réfléchir...

Alors c'est quoi la réponse ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Décembre 2009)

J'ai déjà répondu sur le sujet : "Nectaire" 

Alors c'est quoi la réponse ?


----------



## Macuserman (22 Décembre 2009)

Oliver (prononcez "Oliveure" ).

Pourquoi ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (22 Décembre 2009)

Tu nous la refait d'abord en entier ??


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Décembre 2009)

Et pendant ce temps la on regarde les restes du monde, comme des grosmanches...

Mickael, pour CNN international ?


----------



## Macuserman (22 Décembre 2009)

Oui,, en quelques sortes ! 
Mickael "Keul" 

OK&#8230; Pourquoi Oliver, car L'ange Oliveure protège les roux ! 
Elle est nulle non ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (22 Décembre 2009)

Ah oui quand même...

SUIVANT ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Décembre 2009)

Oui pardon... suis en retard 

On commence ?! :rose:


----------



## estcethomas (23 Décembre 2009)

peut être!



Mais que fais je debout à une heure si matinale?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Décembre 2009)

Moi aussi, mais je sais ce que je fais, je suis au boulot :mouais:
Pas mal le coup de l'ange Oliveure 

Allez on continue, sais-tu où se trouve la réserve d'eau potable sur un bateau ?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Décembre 2009)

Euuhhh 

Dans les WC ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Décembre 2009)

Non, derrière le mât, parce que mât cache bonne eau 

Quelle métier exerçait la femme du maréchal Pétain ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

Elle travaillait dans une galerie de tableaux de l'avenue Matignon.

Et ta femme ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Décembre 2009)

pas de femme! Pas de mariage!


Et ta soeur?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Décembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Elle travaillait dans une galerie de tableaux de l'avenue Matignon.
> Et ta femme ?



Non non, de la couture. La maréchale Pétain coud. :love: 



estcethomas a dit:


> Et ta soeur?



Si j'en avais eu, elle battrait l'beurre.

Beurre doux, demi-sel, salé ?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Décembre 2009)

Doux&#8230; Surtout avec les crêpes !

Non ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Décembre 2009)

Hérésie, du salé boudiou !

Cidre doux, sec, brut ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (23 Décembre 2009)

Brut évidemment ?

Bière ou vin ?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Décembre 2009)

Vin ! 

La bière, c'est pour les rosbeef ça ! Pas d'accord ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Décembre 2009)

Tut tut tut, tu fais dans l'identité nationale là :hein:
Bière, vin, whiskey raviront ton esprit :rateau:

Tu vas te reprendre en main hein ?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Décembre 2009)

L'identité nationale est un débat ! 

La piquette en serait un autre ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Décembre 2009)

peut être...


tu sais de quel pays vient la kro?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Décembre 2009)

Sans Google je dirais la France...

Et c'est ça ?


----------



## itako (24 Décembre 2009)

Bin oué, je vois l'usine quand je monte dans la colline chez moi, mais elle a était racheté par heinken.

Orange ou Mandarine ?


----------



## Phil1982 (24 Décembre 2009)

Ca pue les mandarines, meme si c'est bon.
Orange.

Joyeux Noel ?


----------



## Macuserman (24 Décembre 2009)

Très Joyeux !!

Tu fêtes aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

Moyennement

Tu fais combien de mots par minute sur ton clavier ?


----------



## Macuserman (24 Décembre 2009)

Aucun idée&#8230; 

Je peux calculer ça ?


----------



## Aski (24 Décembre 2009)

Ecrit, je te chronomètre ...

ça te va ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Décembre 2009)

comme un gant.

Top     _

Atque, ut Tullius ait, ut etiam ferae fame monitae plerumque ad eum locum ubi aliquando pastae sunt revertuntur, ita homines instar turbinis degressi montibus impeditis et arduis loca petivere mari confinia, per quae viis latebrosis sese convallibusque occultantes cum appeterent noctes luna etiam tum cornuta ideoque nondum solido splendore fulgente nauticos observabant quos cum in somnum sentirent effusos per ancoralia, quadrupedo gradu repentes seseque suspensis passibus iniectantes in scaphas eisdem sensim nihil opinantibus adsistebant et incendente aviditate saevitiam ne cedentium quidem ulli parcendo obtruncatis omnibus merces opimas velut viles nullis repugnantibus avertebant. haecque non diu sunt perpetrata._
_Erat autem diritatis eius hoc quoque indicium nec obscurum nec latens, quod ludicris cruentis delectabatur et in circo sex vel septem aliquotiens vetitis certaminibus pugilum vicissim se concidentium perfusorumque sanguine specie ut lucratus ingentia laetabatur._
_Et quoniam apud eos ut in capite mundi morborum acerbitates celsius dominantur, ad quos vel sedandos omnis professio medendi torpescit, excogitatum est adminiculum sospitale nequi amicum perferentem similia videat, additumque est cautionibus paucis remedium aliud satis validum, ut famulos percontatum missos quem ad modum valeant noti hac aegritudine colligati, non ante recipiant domum quam lavacro purgaverint corpus. ita etiam alienis oculis visa metuitur labes._


Combien ?


----------



## Macuserman (24 Décembre 2009)

Environ 250 mots par message&#8230; 
Bof !

Bon, ce soir, Michael Jackson à fond ?


----------



## havez (24 Décembre 2009)

Pourquoi pas, mais je préfère ColdPlay  


Ce soir, Veuve Clicquot?


----------



## Macuserman (24 Décembre 2009)

Non, du Dom Pérignon qui tient mieux dans la bouche et est plus claquant sur le palai ! 

Et le foie gras ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

Y'a pas

Et le saumon ?


----------



## havez (24 Décembre 2009)

Il y a,  

Repas 5 étoiles, ou juste un repas en famille tout simplement?


----------



## Kleinepopo (24 Décembre 2009)

Repas en amoureux, c'est mieux 

Et les St Jacques ?


----------



## havez (24 Décembre 2009)

En entrée, déjà dans le four 

Votre menu?


----------



## Kleinepopo (24 Décembre 2009)

Toasts au saumon, poélée de St Jaques et un bon petit dessert en toute simplicité 

Coquilles St Jacques ?


----------



## LeProf (24 Décembre 2009)

Nope, tourteaux et langoustes ....

Quoi, t'es encore là .... files plutôt voir ton amoureux au lieu de rester devant cet écran !!!


Qu'est-ce que je viens de te conseiller ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (24 Décembre 2009)

Il emballe mon cadeau, j'ai pas le droit de le déranger 

Et toi t'es encore là non ?? :rateau:


----------



## Macuserman (24 Décembre 2009)

Oui, on fait la pause "manger", je passe en coupe vent.

Content(e) pour le moment ?


----------



## havez (24 Décembre 2009)

Hum, dans l'ensemble oui, mais je ne suis même pas encore à l'entrée 


Tu en es où là?


----------



## Macuserman (24 Décembre 2009)

Là j'ai tout reçu, c'est finin je suis dans mon coin sur mon Mac (bah quoi d'autre ?) et je paramètre mes nouveaux appareils ! 

Et toi ?


----------



## havez (24 Décembre 2009)

Moi, je dois attendre encore un peu, mais bon, je vais à l'instant chercher le Lumix dans son emballage cadeau :love:


La soirée s'est bien passée?


----------



## Macuserman (24 Décembre 2009)

Comme tu le sais déjà, niquelle ! 

Sinon, tu as eu un cadeau moisi ce soir ?


----------



## havez (25 Décembre 2009)

^_^

Aucun 
Un beau Lumix TZ7, magnifique :love:


Avant de continuer la boucle ...

_*Joyeux Noel!!! *_


Alors, heureux?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Décembre 2009)

Le TZ7, urn must ! Bravo !

Joyeux Noël ! À qui le tour ?


----------



## LeProf (25 Décembre 2009)

un petit canon eos 50D + canon 50 1,8 II + canon 70-300 IS USM .... :love:

Joyeux Noël à tous ..... ah non zut trop tard  ... alors, faites attention à votre foie 

Crois-tu encore au Père Noël ?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Décembre 2009)

C'est Appareil photo ce soir !
Non, depuis longtemps j'ai cessé. 

Tu vas étrenner ton APN aujourd'hui ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Décembre 2009)

*JOYEUX NOEL A TOUT LE BAR

QUI PAYE SA TOURNEE ?*


----------



## Macuserman (25 Décembre 2009)

Vas-y ! Ne t'en prive pas ! 

À qui le tour d'ouvrir son paquet ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Décembre 2009)

pourquoi pas moi!



Alors t'as été gâté?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Décembre 2009)

Me plains pas, et j'ai gâté aussi.

T'aimes bien dépenser ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Décembre 2009)

quand c'est pour faire plaisir oui!



Et tu as pensés à faire quelque chose pour les gens dans le besoin cette année? Si oui quoi?


----------



## Macuserman (26 Décembre 2009)

Oui, avec l'école on a organisé une collecte pour les Restos de Coeur, 1000 boîtes avec des denrées&#8230;! 

Et de par chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2009)

Rien.

Vais-je finir en enfer ?


----------



## Macuserman (26 Décembre 2009)

Pas besoin de grill, l'enfer c'est les autres&#8230;

Non ?


----------



## Aski (26 Décembre 2009)

Actuellement l'enfer c'est ma Fidèle Gastro en terre cuite ... lol
Et dire que je vais chez ma copine Mercredi, j'espère que ça sera passé d'ici là


J'ai eu un virus en cadeaux de Noël, c'est bien, non ?


----------



## Macuserman (26 Décembre 2009)

Cool ! 

Mais tu vas le garder hein !?


----------



## Aski (26 Décembre 2009)

Je te le prête gratuitement ...



C'est d'accord ?


----------



## Macuserman (26 Décembre 2009)

Non ! 

Tu as acheté tes mouchoirs ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Décembre 2009)

Non!


Pourquoi faire?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Décembre 2009)

Parce que !

Mais que faisons nous ici a cette heure ?


----------



## Aski (27 Décembre 2009)

On joue aux insomniaques ...



C'est bien comme jeu, non ?


----------



## freefalling (27 Décembre 2009)

Pas si souvent non ...

--> Singstar sur PlayStation 3 , ça met vraiment l'ambiance ?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Décembre 2009)

Sais pas !

Tu pars pour Nouvel An ?


----------



## 217ae1 (27 Décembre 2009)

non.

tu as offert des produits apple a noël ?


----------



## freefalling (27 Décembre 2009)

non , mais mon frère a tout de même eu un iPod Touch avec son boulot (!)

une idée d'animation pour le nouvel an ..?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Décembre 2009)

Oui, tout le monde va dormir !

Non ?


----------



## Pigeon (27 Décembre 2009)

Non, personne ne dormira.


Est-ce la discussion ayant la plus forte valeur ajoutée du forum?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Décembre 2009)

Euhhhh

Tu parles de VA, mais qu'en est-il de la TVA ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Décembre 2009)

TVA = Très Vénérable Anti-dépresseur comme :







Ça vous parle ?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Décembre 2009)

Les mollusques tout mous, oui !

Mais euhh pourquoi tu partages pas ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Décembre 2009)

J'ai déjà tout mangé.

Par contre je peux vous payer un verre.
Kinenveut ?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Décembre 2009)

Euuhh ça va être chaud là !

Mais vas y toi, ne t'en prive pas, à moins que tu ne veuilles pas ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (27 Décembre 2009)

Si si je veux !!

Qui d'autre ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Décembre 2009)

Je ne dis pas non!


C'est quand qu'on se donne tous rendez vous pour boire un verre?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Décembre 2009)

Avec toi ? tu rêves... 

C'est quoi ces nouvelles résolutions à la con qui approchent ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Décembre 2009)

ué : un seul format d'écran : le 16/9 ème !

Encore de la neige par chez vous ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Décembre 2009)

Oh, juste 1 à 2kg de farine trouvé ici et là par la douane des alpes... 

Ou va se passer ton New Year ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Décembre 2009)

Sous le chaud soleil Breton 

Fantastique non ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Décembre 2009)

Utopique 

Tu nous fera une belle galette pour le jour de l'an ? :love:


----------



## Kleinepopo (28 Décembre 2009)

Bon ok

A la pomme ça vous va, j'aime pas la frangipane ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Décembre 2009)

je pensais plutôt à une bonne galette d'alcool, avec des restes digérés, et tout et tout 

Tu veux un dessin ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2009)

Avec plaisir 

Ton alcool de fruit préféré ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Décembre 2009)

*Voici :love: :*








Disons... Mmmm Vodka fraise tagada 
Tu pense que ce genre de soucis (voir dessin ci-dessus, hum) est pris en compte par la garantie Apple ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (28 Décembre 2009)

Dégueu !!!! Je ne pense pas...

A moins que quelqu'un d'autre est un avis plus poussé sur la question ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Décembre 2009)

non, pas vraiment...


jailbreak ou pas?


----------



## teo (28 Décembre 2009)

Ben avec un Edge ATT... je te laisse imaginer 

T'as fini de ranger ta chambre ? Met ta lessive dans le sac à linge sale...


----------



## estcethomas (28 Décembre 2009)

c'est fait!


pourquoi tu ne me crois pas?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Décembre 2009)

Parce que "In Dust We Trust" 

Saurais-tu me dire de quél artiste provient cet album ? (sans Google 'tention )


----------



## freefalling (28 Décembre 2009)

Tu n'aimes pas beaucoup google toi hein ? 

Un home-cinema wireless pour 500 max. sans lecteur , un conseil ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Décembre 2009)

Ouais, le wifi sur les home-ciné semble délicat.
Un potosse en a eu un récemment et la liaison Ampli-enceintes est très souvent perturbée, ce qui a le don de l'agacer 

Le filaire ne te tente pas ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Décembre 2009)

le sans fil c'est l'avenir, du moins c'est ce sur quoi mon prof a parié, il suffit juste de trouver la bonne fréquence, et le fillaire c'est quand même limité dans certaines situations, ok pas dans un appart! Bref le fillaire c'est bien, mais si tu peux te lancer dans le sans fil c'est mieux!


tu as deja vue des vidéos du champion du monde de yoyo?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Décembre 2009)

Non mais si tu mettais un lien ce serait super :love:

Lance un débat sur le sans-fil sur ce fil est-il une bonne idée ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Décembre 2009)

dans un autre fil oui, dans celui là je n'en suis pas sur...

(vous n'aurez le droit qu'au championnat de france) 

alors tu fais mieux?


----------



## chafpa (28 Décembre 2009)

Du Home Cinéma en Wifi .... arf


----------



## estcethomas (28 Décembre 2009)

chafpa a dit:


> Du Home Cinéma en Wifi .... arf



Et la question elle est où?


----------



## chafpa (28 Décembre 2009)

Nulle part, c'était un commentaire 

OK, je sors


----------



## estcethomas (28 Décembre 2009)

et encore un post sans question! 
tsss c'est pas sérieux!
Bon je prends la mains!

la meilleur pédale de disto?


----------



## tirhum (28 Décembre 2009)

Chais pas...
C'est qui disto ?!...


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Décembre 2009)

La ROTOVIBE avec effet chorus, l' AXIS FUZZ de Roger Mayer ou encore la pédale VOX V847 WAH WAH 

Ampli à tête Marshall ?


----------



## tirhum (28 Décembre 2009)

Tu n'as pas répondu à ma question...
Nan ?!...


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Décembre 2009)

Ok ok Disto c'est le frère à Sion.

Strat US ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Décembre 2009)

je suis plus basses pour ma part et en guitare je suis plus strat...


Jazz bass ou précision?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Décembre 2009)

Précision.

Comme les fusils ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2009)

À eau bien sûr

Tu as aimé Bowling for Columbine ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (29 Décembre 2009)

Ah oui !

Et The Big One ?


----------



## Kechniman (29 Décembre 2009)

Pas vu, et Avatar ?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Décembre 2009)

superbe!



En 3D quand même?


----------



## Kechniman (29 Décembre 2009)

3&#8364; pour rien... Matrix en 3D, une bonne idée ?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Décembre 2009)

Bonne idée oui.

Et un 31 décembre en 3D ?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Décembre 2009)

je ne pense pas que j'irai le voir.



Comment ça tu préfère économiser 3&#8364; et voir un film de plus en 2D?


----------



## Kechniman (29 Décembre 2009)

Et pourquoi pas !

le 31 tombe quel jour ?


----------



## LeProf (29 Décembre 2009)

J'en sais rien et je m'en fout un peu ... j'aime pas les 31/12 ... obligé de faire la fête spécialement ce jour là, alors qu'on peut la faire un tas d'autres jours pendant l'année .

T'as prévu quelque chose de particulier ?


----------



## freefalling (29 Décembre 2009)

soirée spéciale Singstar .. si ma grippe daigne s'en aller ! 

--> Le Renard était déjà le chasseur de Herta Müller (que je conseille) : tu connais ?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Décembre 2009)

Depuis son prox Nobel oui!


Tu connais karimouche?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Décembre 2009)

Carie les mouches !

Non, pourquoi ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Décembre 2009)

<span class="imitation Macuserman>
  Parce que.
  Pourquoi ?
</span class="imitation Macuserman>

:love:


----------



## estcethomas (30 Décembre 2009)

Parce que et puis c'est tout!


Soirée agitée de prévue?


----------



## Kleinepopo (30 Décembre 2009)

Hier oui ...

Tu parles de ce soir ?


----------



## estcethomas (30 Décembre 2009)

pour moi c'est les deux donc c'est comme tu veux! 



Une petite sieste ça te tente?


----------



## teo (30 Décembre 2009)

nan, pas de suite, j'ai plein de trucs à faire.
Et que je range 

Le Réveillon, dehors ou dedans ?


----------



## estcethomas (30 Décembre 2009)

un peu des deux je pense!


tu as deja eu des problème avec itunes?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Décembre 2009)

Avec iTunes parfois, et avec les thunes parfois aussi :love:

T'as chargé les daubes offert pendant 12j sur iTunes ?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Décembre 2009)

Oui sauf le premier jour. 

On a tellement mauvais goût en France ?


----------



## havez (30 Décembre 2009)

Niveau musique offerte, on dirait  
Fin, chez nous en Belgique, on a rien eu, c'est encore mieux 


Et nous en Belgique, on a bon goût?


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Décembre 2009)

Sûrement pas ! Bouffer des fruits de mer avec des frites, faut oser... Le BELGE l'a fait 


Une fois ? :love:

(J'vais pouvoir ressortit toute ma collection de blagues belges bien pourries, chouette ! )


----------



## havez (30 Décembre 2009)

Heeeu, plusieurs fois que je ne compte plus 
Moule au vin blanc accompagnées de frites maisons cuite dans l'huile Vandemoortele, :love:
Et n'oublions pas la Mayonnaise, ou la sauce spécial moule 

Un délice :love:


Les blagues sur les Belge, c'est pas aussi monotone que notre gouvernement?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Décembre 2009)

Au moins le notre il bouge et fait des choses. 

Bientôt la nouvelle année ou je me suis gouré de calendrier ?


----------



## JPTK (31 Décembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Au moins le notre il bouge et fait des choses.
> 
> Bientôt la nouvelle année ou je me suis gouré de calendrier ?




- ah ça il bouge... en vain, bêtement, de manière uniquement dogmatique et intéressée... Dans ce cas on est d'accord ! 

- Ouai bientôt, avec les potes ou en amoureux, j'hésite....

Plutôt vomi punk ou soirée contrôlée on se couche de manière raisonnable ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Décembre 2009)

This is the end.... 

2010 année de ... ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Décembre 2009)

Année comme les autres je pense... ni pire, ni meilleure, avec ses montées, ses descentes, ses virages...

Z'êtes d'humeur bucolique ?


----------



## freefalling (31 Décembre 2009)

Médecin passé : j'ai une bronchite. Je dois tout annuler ce soir. Pas très bucolique-mood non 

--> Ikea ? Habitat ? Conforama ? Les trois ?


----------



## LeProf (31 Décembre 2009)

Pourquoi pas, tant que l'on trouve ce que l'on cherche.

Eau du robinet, eau minéral ou eau filtrée (style Brita) ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (31 Décembre 2009)

Minérale

Pétillante ou Plate?


----------



## teo (31 Décembre 2009)

Du robinet pour le _courant_ (pour de l'eau, normal ) et avec bulles pour les cocktails, particulièrement le Pink Lady de Bladrak, sans doute en grande quantité ce soir (glace pillée, vodka, sirop de citron et de grenadine, eau gazeuze et tabasco  :love


Heure de coucher prévue ce soir ? (ou vraissemblablement demain...)


----------



## havez (31 Décembre 2009)

Vers 6h  (nuit blanche  ) voir plus... 


Ca va se passer où pour toi?


----------



## estcethomas (31 Décembre 2009)

vers gare du nord à Paris, ensuite je pense que j'irai faire un tour vers menilmontant et je pense que je finirai par aller dire bonjour au glaz'art!


Et pour toi c'est quoi le programme?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2009)

C'est le calme

As-tu des voisins chiants ?


----------



## estcethomas (31 Décembre 2009)

Non ça va ils sont cool, sauf une en dessous, mais elle râle tellement que plus personne ne l'écoute! Même les flics donc bon...


Et par chez toi les voisins ils sont sympa?


----------



## havez (31 Décembre 2009)

Très sympa, ils sont parti pour toute la nuit chez leurs enfants 

Qu'y a-t-il au menu ce soir?


----------



## DarkMoineau (31 Décembre 2009)

Lot à l'ardéchoise et rizoto.
Zut, oublié la question:

Vous buvez quoi?


----------



## havez (31 Décembre 2009)

Veuve Clicquot Brut :love:


Ha ben la voilà, quelle question 


Des cadeaux en plus ce soir?


----------



## fatboyseb (1 Janvier 2010)

Non!  Quelles resolutions pour 2010?


----------



## havez (1 Janvier 2010)

Faire comprendre à certaines personne le sens du mot "mchou" :rateau:, essayer de comprendre certaines personnes en plus, et surtout, arrêter de m'en faire pour des choses qui n'en valent pas peine 


Et vous?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Janvier 2010)

Me marrer 

Bonne soirée hier ?


----------



## 217ae1 (1 Janvier 2010)

oui, super.  

bonne journée, aujourd'hui ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Janvier 2010)

I hope so

Apéro dans quelques minutes pour moi, and U ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Janvier 2010)

Petit dej au lit à l'hôtel. Vue sur Prague !   Bien fêté ?


----------



## havez (1 Janvier 2010)

Sans trop de démesure  
Juste mon verre de Veuve Clicquot, et un peu de musique tout au long de la nuit 


Et toi?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Janvier 2010)

Une tuerie...la soirée a faillit foirer a cause des flics mais on a bien rattrapé! 


Tu penses que tu vas les tenir tes resolutions?


----------



## havez (1 Janvier 2010)

Cela dépendra de certaines personnes 

Et toi, quels sont tes résolutions?


----------



## Kleinepopo (1 Janvier 2010)

Bof, on verra bien...

Comme tous les ans, non ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Janvier 2010)

Comme tous les ans!


Mal de crâne ou ça va?


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Janvier 2010)

Non

L'année des eccès sera 2010... A outrance d'alcool je boirai, de drogue(s) j'inhalerai (nez, bouche ...), de sexe je pratiquerai (différentes partenaires j'inviterai )... Une excellente année qui s'annonce :love:

And you ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Janvier 2010)

j'espère bien aussi! 


tu vas te coucher tôt ce soir?


----------



## Kleinepopo (2 Janvier 2010)

Ben en fait non, je ne pense pas...

Bientôt la fin des vacances ???


----------



## estcethomas (2 Janvier 2010)

oui!


est ce un problème?


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Janvier 2010)

Non car j'en ai pas eu donc bon...

Hate d'être lundi ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Janvier 2010)

Boff...  Tout passe non ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Janvier 2010)

...ou casse.

Paranormal Activity (que je viens de finir de voir) une vrai daube ? (perso j'ai une idée sur la réponse )


----------



## thunderheart (2 Janvier 2010)

Aucune idée, pas vu et pas sûr d'avoir envie de le voir.

T'as eu peur ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (2 Janvier 2010)

Ouais ! Surtout quand mon iBook ne répondait pu hier soir et que pu moyen de le rallumer !!! 

Et toi ?


----------



## freefalling (2 Janvier 2010)

Le malaise de ton iBook ne m'a pas beaucoup atteint non 

--> Question bonus :
"Au prochain posteur : ce dernier aura le droit de se poser à lui-même une question à laquelle il souhaiterait répondre et dont personne n'a osé lui poser. Inclure la question publiquement, bien sûr."


----------



## Macuserman (2 Janvier 2010)

Ok...  Tu es où en ce moment ? ---> À la maison !  Alors ça allait ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Janvier 2010)

on va dire que oui!


Et mais on est samedi aujourd'hui! On sort ce soir?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Janvier 2010)

Bof, bof, besoin de repos ce week-end :love:

Des trucs à voir au ciné, à la téloche ce soir ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Janvier 2010)

aucune idée!


tu utilises ichat?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Janvier 2010)

Non.

Tu me dessines un mouton ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Janvier 2010)

Vite fait à main levé alors...  






Chante moi une chanson ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Janvier 2010)

Show me the way to the next whisky bar...

Tu me cites un peu de poésie ?


----------



## freefalling (2 Janvier 2010)

je n'ai plus mon livre de Jacques Ancet sous la main malheureusement ..

--> HAL-9000, estcethomas , thunderheart, vous vous ennuyez beaucoup dans la journée pour squatter autant ce fil .. ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Janvier 2010)

@freefalling, kesse ke tu fais là ? tu t'ennuies ? tu enquêtes pour l'iFop, t'es de la police ?


----------



## freefalling (2 Janvier 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> @freefalling, kesse ke tu fais là ? tu t'ennuies ? tu enquêtes pour l'iFop, t'es de la police ?



hou .. la la -soupir- .. ben bonne année à vous 3 hein 

quelqu'un prend le relais please ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Janvier 2010)

Qui sème le vent, récolte la tempête 

Tu n'assumes pas tes questions ???


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Janvier 2010)

Si j'assume.

reefalling ta carte d'identité je te prie  ( "?" j'allais oublier le thème de ce post )


----------



## Macuserman (2 Janvier 2010)

Ohhh on va se calmer les gars là !

Le plus gradé ici c'est moi ! 
Quelqu'un a quelque chose à redire ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Janvier 2010)

Juste une ch'tite citation en passant :

"Le pire con, c'est le vieux con. On ne peut rien contre l'expérience." 

Elle est bien non Macuserman ? :love:


----------



## tirhum (2 Janvier 2010)

Il n'en sait rien; il est couché, à c't'heure...
Une autre question ?!...


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Janvier 2010)

Mmmmm.... à cette heure pas spécialement.

Quelqu'un prend mon tour ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Janvier 2010)

Elle est pas mal&#8230; Je prends le relais ! 
J'étais pas au dodo, mais X-Files me prend du  temps ! :love:

Quelqu'un est amateur ici ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Janvier 2010)

Probablement

Sinon y a pas des Toaster's lovers ou autre fan de Battlestar Galactica ici?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Janvier 2010)

Non&#8230;

De Star Trek ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Janvier 2010)

Bof.

Shameless ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Janvier 2010)

Non.

Ça y est, tu as trouvé ta fève ?


----------



## havez (3 Janvier 2010)

Tiens, je savais pas que c'était aujourd'hui la gallette :rateau:


En Belgique, je crois que c'est la semaine prochaine, non? :rose:


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Janvier 2010)

la belg.... quoi ?

Tu serais pas un peu belge sur les bords ? (et le dessus aussi ?)


----------



## havez (3 Janvier 2010)

Belge de sans pur  

Pourquoi, quelque chose à reprocher?


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Janvier 2010)

Non non  

L'air sympa le nouveau mobile Google non ?


----------



## tirhum (3 Janvier 2010)

Boaf...
Vends iChat et autres logiciels messageries, peu servis... 
Des amateurs ?!...


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Janvier 2010)

Tarifs ? 

P'tit (même gros) geste commerciale ? :love:


----------



## estcethomas (3 Janvier 2010)

je te fais 5% de moins que tirhum! 



alors?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Janvier 2010)

Non merci.

Je vends des chaussons élimés, kinenveut ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Janvier 2010)

s'il sentent fort je les prend!


ton client twitter préféré?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Janvier 2010)

TweetDeck

Et toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Janvier 2010)

twitterrific!


et sur iphone?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Janvier 2010)

TweetDeck !   Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Janvier 2010)

Je ne twitte pas.

Tu nourris les oiseaux en hiver ?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Janvier 2010)

les seuls oiseaux que j'ai chez moi c'est des pigeons, donc non.


à quand l'usb 3.0 chez apple?


----------



## NED (4 Janvier 2010)

Un jour...ou peut-être une nuit...

Ptin c'est qui qui m'a piqué mes clefs de bagnole?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Janvier 2010)

c'est pas moi!


le film de l'année 2009 pour toi?


----------



## havez (4 Janvier 2010)

Saw VI,   (autant dans l'assiette qu'au cinéma )
Non pas pour le titre humoristique , mais bien pour la réussite du Réalisateur Kevin Greuter, qui a enfin redonner l'âme à la série, qui s'essoufflait lentement...  


Dites, c'est moi ou bien je suis le seul à avoir raté la gallette hier, en Belgique? :rateau:


----------



## Kleinepopo (4 Janvier 2010)

Sais pas, pas encore mangé de galette 

Triste de l'avoir râtée ?


----------



## havez (4 Janvier 2010)

Pas qu'un peu, j'adore la frangipane 


L'année 2010 a-t-elle bien commencée?


----------



## Kleinepopo (4 Janvier 2010)

Ca peut aller, faut voir la suite maintenant

Tu préfères pas à la pomme ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Janvier 2010)

Apple nous y revoila... comment retomber sur ses pattes.

Le boulot, bien repris ? :love:


----------



## Kleinepopo (4 Janvier 2010)

Pas encore, révisions, révisions...


Vous croisez les doigts ?


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2010)

Poil au...
Ça boume, les nains ?!...


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Janvier 2010)

ta bouche la greluche  

Nan mais oh, c'pas bientôt fini ici oui !?


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2010)

Nan... 
Autre chose ?!...


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Janvier 2010)

Un café et l'addition m'sieur :hein:

Emballé c'est ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (4 Janvier 2010)

Pesé !

Vous auriez une facture ?


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2010)

Pesé...
Au bout du quai les ballots !... 
Next player ?!...


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Janvier 2010)

A 'pus de pièces l'gamin


----------



## LeProf (4 Janvier 2010)

ca dépend avec qui ....

Didier Gustin ou Nicolas Canteloup ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Janvier 2010)

Aucun des deux.

Bolloch ou Solo ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Janvier 2010)

Never mind... 

Deep Purple  ou Deep Forest :mouais: ?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Janvier 2010)

deep purple!


Grosse journée demain?


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Janvier 2010)

Normale...

Et toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Janvier 2010)

chiante je sens...


tu as un blog/site?


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Janvier 2010)

Yop !

Toi non ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

Non c'est désuet 

Et un majordome ?


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2010)

Un blog n'est pas désuet !...
Y'a qu'à regarder les miens !... 
Un majordome...
Hmmm...
Uniquement si c'est un majordome femme...
(brune à forte poitrine...)
Ça existe ?!...


----------



## estcethomas (5 Janvier 2010)

surement!


Plutôt grande ou petite?


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2010)

Peu importe... 
Brune... voire métisse, black ?!...


----------



## DarkMoineau (5 Janvier 2010)

Peu importe la couleur tant qu'elle est brune  

Yeux de quelle couleur?


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2010)

Métisse avec des yeux gris/bleus...
J'en connais; c'est imparable !...
Fatal.
Autre chose ?!...


----------



## Macuserman (5 Janvier 2010)

Euuh oui !

Où est mon parapluie ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Janvier 2010)

J'serai bien tenté de répondre quelque chose, mais bon hein 

T'as une glace ?


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2010)

Poil à la face...
Nan ?!


----------



## Macuserman (6 Janvier 2010)

Si si, pourquoi pas après tout ! 

Mais il a neigé ?!


----------



## thunderheart (6 Janvier 2010)

Oui, dans ton nez.

T'as la pêche ?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Janvier 2010)

Euuhhh

La poire ça compte ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2010)

William oui

Tu as des fausses dents ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (6 Janvier 2010)

Nope

C'est pour bientôt ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Janvier 2010)

Oui c'est BIEN TÔT.

Mais à quoi je penses là ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Janvier 2010)

A tirhum en train de travailler ses abdos sur le trône :mouais:

Musclé ?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Janvier 2010)

Je me plains pas&#8230;

C'est tellement important ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> A tirhum en train de travailler ses abdos sur le trône :mouais:



Penser à ce sinistre personnage, en plus en train de grimacer sur les gogues !
Tu m'inquiètes là. :mouais:



Macuserman a dit:


> Je me plains pas
> 
> C'est tellement important ?



Non, cultiver son lever de coude est déjà une bonne chose.

Droitier ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (6 Janvier 2010)

Gauchère !

Ca pose problème ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Janvier 2010)

Non non, tu te retournes et tapes à l'envers sur ton clavier, comme le faisait Jimi.
Droitière tu deviendras alors.

Tu fronces les sourcils ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Janvier 2010)

Always... devant une femme.

In the flesh ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Janvier 2010)

Flesh For Fantasy

FFF ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Janvier 2010)

Non The Wall 

Mother ? ne me répond pas  I want to... fuck you hein !


----------



## thunderheart (6 Janvier 2010)

Mothers of Invention.

Holidays In Cambodia ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Janvier 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> Mothers of Invention.
> 
> Holidays In Cambodia ?



_Ouf t'as eu chaud dude... (regarde ce qu'il y'a écrit à coté de "Mother ?" )_


Holidays in The Sun 

Anarchy in the UK ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> _Ouf t'as eu chaud dude... (regarde ce qu'il y'a écrit à coté de "Mother ?" )_



Sois plus précis Dude, je vois pas 



HAL-9000 a dit:


> Holidays in The Sun
> Anarchy in the UK ?



Non.

Tu connais Jello Biafra ?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Janvier 2010)

Non, je m'en porte pas moins mal&#8230;

Allez, un petit épisode de Dexter ?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Janvier 2010)

yeah! 



Une petite jam session façon rasta ça tente quelqu'un?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Janvier 2010)

Non 

Que faire ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Janvier 2010)

Brûler tous tes épisodes de Dexter 

Tu entends bien ?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Janvier 2010)

Mais&#8230;

Pourquoi ?


----------



## teo (7 Janvier 2010)

Il te demande juste ça pour savoir si tu utilises la main droite (ou la main gauche) 


Pour quelques vacances, Australie ou Autriche ?


----------



## freefalling (7 Janvier 2010)

~> Australie

Te restait-il de la place-valise pour 62kg .. ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Janvier 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> Sois plus précis Dude, je vois pas



Il sélectionne mon intervention "Mother ?" avec son curseur, mais au lieu de s'arrêter il continue jusqu'au bout de la ligne, par exemple 

Pigé Papi ? :love:



			
				freefalling a dit:
			
		

> Te restait-il de la place-valise pour 62kg .. ?



Si c'est pour de la cocaïne pas de soucis  

50%-50% les bénéfices ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Il sélectionne mon intervention "Mother ?" avec son curseur, mais au lieu de s'arrêter il continue jusqu'au bout de la ligne, par exemple
> Pigé Papi ? :love:



 de moins en moins "_Dude_"...
T'es jamais vraiment redescendu toi hein :love:




HAL-9000 a dit:


> 50%-50% les bénéfices ?



non merci.

Ai je raison d'être inquiet pour toi ? :mouais:


----------



## Macuserman (7 Janvier 2010)

Non, ça sert à rien voyons !

Mais euh pourquoi les gens savent toujours pas distinguer masse et poids ?


----------



## aCLR (7 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Non, ça sert à rien voyons !
> 
> Mais euh pourquoi les gens savent toujours pas distinguer masse et poids ?


masse et poids&#8230;
masse et terre&#8230;
ma' c'est toujours la même histoire&#8230;


Si ceci est le refrain, quel pourrait-être le couplet ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Janvier 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> de moins en moins "_Dude_"...
> T'es jamais vraiment redescendu toi hein :love:
> 
> 
> ...



Tu vas l'encadrer en format A1 dans ta chambre vieux débris :

*Mother ? ne me répond pas I want to... fuck you hein !* 
(après "Mother ?" c'était et cela est encore écrit en blanc sur fond blanc, capito    )
Du coup mon clin d'oeil perso tombe à l'eau, c'est balo ! Je te snob c'est définitif....


----------



## Kleinepopo (7 Janvier 2010)

Ah non j'oserai pas 

Pas vrai ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Janvier 2010)

Kleinepopo a dit:


> Ah non j'oserai pas
> 
> Pas vrai ?



Pas faux...

Masse... age ? :hein:


----------



## Kleinepopo (7 Janvier 2010)

Ah...

Pourquoi pas ?


----------



## JPTK (7 Janvier 2010)

Kleinepopo a dit:


> Ah...
> 
> Pourquoi pas ?



Ok pour le massage !


Sucer c'est tromper ? Et lécher alors ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (7 Janvier 2010)

Oui

Pourquoi tu poses la question ?


----------



## JPTK (7 Janvier 2010)

Kleinepopo a dit:


> Oui
> 
> Pourquoi tu poses la question ?



Ah merde, me reste un poil sur la langue, un court en plus.
UNO ou Jungle Speed ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (7 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Ah merde, me reste un poil sur la langue, un court en plus.
> UNO ou Jungle Speed ?



T'es vraiment...grrrrrrrrrrr

UNO le jungle pas assez de pratique

T'en as envie ?


----------



## NED (7 Janvier 2010)

D'après Toto OUI
_Alors c'est l'histoire de Toto qui qui doit faire une composition sur le sujet: 
'Quelle est la différence entre potentiellement et concrètement?'. 
Toto, bien incapable de répondre à une question d'un tel niveau métaphysique, 
demande de l'aide à son père. Celui-ci réfléchit un moment et dit a son cancre 
de fils : 
'écoute mon fils, voila ce que tu vas faire pour comprendre ce qu'est la 
différence entre potentiellement et concrètement : tu vas aller voir ta mère et 
tu lui demandera si pour 5000 frs elle serait d'accord pour sucer un autre homme 
que son mari'. 
Toto va donc voir sa mère et lui pose la question proposée par son père. La mère 
: 
'Quoi? Tu n'as pas honte de parler ainsi à ta mère?' et PAF, elle lui colle une 
beigne. Mais elle réfléchit un peu, et dit : 
'Finalement, tout bien réfléchi, entre nous, pour 5000 frs je serais prête à 
sucer n'importe quel homme.' Toto retourne voir son père et lui transmet la 
réponse de sa mère. Le père : 
'Bien, maintenant tu vas aller voir ta grande soeur qui va repasser son bac pour 
la dixième fois, et tu lui demandera si pour 5000 frs elle serait d'accord pour 
baisser sa culotte devant n'importe quel homme.' Toto, très obéissant, va 
trouver sa soeur et lui pose la question. La soeur : 
'Quoi, espèce de petit con, tu me prends pour qui '...etc et poum elle lui 
balance un coup de genou entre les jambes (pov' Toto). Mais elle aussi réfléchi 
un peu et avoue que finalement, pour 5000 frs, elle serait prête a baisser sa 
culotte devant le premier venu. 
Toto ramène la nouvelle à son père qui lui dit : 
'Et bien voilà, mon fils : dans cette maison, potentiellement, nous avons 10000 
frs. Mais concrètement, NOUS AVONS DEUX SALOPES !!!' 
_

Mais Toto il est toujours vivant depuis?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Janvier 2010)

bien sur que oui!


qu'est ce qu'on ferai sans toto?


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Janvier 2010)

J'me ferai tata 

Devant ou derriere ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (7 Janvier 2010)

Ah non pas devant nous, cachez vous!

Pourquoi jouer les exhibitionistes?

(comment ça c'était pas la question? )


----------



## thunderheart (8 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Tu vas l'encadrer en format A1 dans ta chambre vieux débris



Rohhhhhhhhhhhh, j'aime quand tu me parles comme cela 
As-tu vu mes belles rides où coulent sagesse et expériences.
Je te mets au défi de savoir qui je suis.

Tu deviens arrogant au fil de temps,
Ton compteur de messages va croissant, 
En est-ce la raison ?



HAL-9000 a dit:


> *Mother ? ne me répond pas I want to... fuck you hein !*
> (après "Mother ?" c'était et cela est encore écrit en blanc sur fond blanc, capito    )
> Du coup mon clin d'oeil perso tombe à l'eau, c'est balo ! Je te snob c'est définitif....



en blanc sur fond blanc, c'est ballot et pâlot :love:

Tu ne trouves pas que tu deviens assez snob avec le temps ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Janvier 2010)

Que veux-tu, les vieux ils m'insupportent 
Pour le pourquoi du comment, c'est sans doute la nouvelle année qui fait que... je ne sais en fait, je devrais aller consulter un psychanaliste tu crois ? 

Sinon ta photo me fait penser à Johnny Cash non maquillé... Est-ce lui ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Que veux-tu, les vieux ils m'insupportent



Tu peux trouver des insupportables de 7 à 77 ans, voire avant et après :sleep:



HAL-9000 a dit:


> Pour le pourquoi du comment, c'est sans doute la nouvelle année qui fait que... je ne sais en fait, je devrais aller consulter un psychanaliste tu crois ?



cela me semble être une bonne idée oui 



HAL-9000 a dit:


> Sinon ta photo me fait penser à Johnny Cash non maquillé... Est-ce lui ?



 M'enfin !!! Un indice, ne cherches pas coté zique.

Tu retentes ta chance ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Janvier 2010)

Non et non ! à moins que tu me paies la séance de psychanalyse ?

J'ai 5cts dans ma poche, que je remets dans la machine oui 
Coté cinéma alors, disons... un autre indice ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Coté cinéma alors, disons... un autre indice ?



pas mal, pas mal, tu progresses.

Es tu assez fouineur pour y arriver ?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Janvier 2010)

Non !

On laisse tomber ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (9 Janvier 2010)

Je suis assez d'accord

Qui d'autre ?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Janvier 2010)

Moi ! 

Ça compte ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (9 Janvier 2010)

A ton avis ?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Janvier 2010)

Oui !

Mais euh tu utilises quel client de messagerie ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2010)

Aucun

Toi aussi tu t'es demandé quelques instant pourquoi les filles sur FaceBook avait un statut en couleur ?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Janvier 2010)

Euuh 

Un statut en couleur ??!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2010)

Eh oui ...

Mais où va le monde ?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Janvier 2010)

Sur Internet apparemment !

On fait la même chose pour nos bonbons aussi ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (9 Janvier 2010)

Laisse tomber ça marchera pas !

T'as une autre idée ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Janvier 2010)

Plusieurs même 

Ou est-ce que j'ai mis mon flingue ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Janvier 2010)

Sous l'oreiller&#8230;

Tu as regardé ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Janvier 2010)

C'est justement à cet endroit qu'il se trouve normalement...

Quelle heure ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Janvier 2010)

11h26 !  Non ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (10 Janvier 2010)

Non.

Inglorious Bastards ou Inglourious Basterds?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Janvier 2010)

Le deuxième.   Je l'ai en BRD d'ailleurs !  Tu es équipé BRD ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Janvier 2010)

Je ne pense pas...


Bonne soirée hier? Tu as encore fini à l'envers?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Janvier 2010)

Couché 3hoo du maths D jeux de mots&#8230, mais non, pas à l'envers ! 

Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Janvier 2010)

Non.

C'est vraiment mieux ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Janvier 2010)

Bofff&#8230;

Tu floodes beaucoup ?


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Janvier 2010)

non. 

tu téléphones beaucoup ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Janvier 2010)

sans plus.


Tu dors beaucoup?


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Janvier 2010)

moyennement.

tu envoies beaucoup de messages avec ton téléphone ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Janvier 2010)

estcethomas a dit:


> Bonne soirée hier? Tu as encore fini à l'envers?



oui :mouais:



217ae1 a dit:


> moyennement.
> 
> tu envoies beaucoup de messages avec ton téléphone ?



Non.

Après-midi canapé ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Janvier 2010)

Avec un court complet de physique alors !

Et toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Janvier 2010)

aprem tranquille oui! faut récupérer!


Peut etre un peu de musique?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Janvier 2010)

Oui, petite sieste avec Radio Classique, FIP ou Fréquence Jazz pour le fond.

Y'a un truc fun à mater à la TV ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Janvier 2010)

Non, rien ! 

Chuck Norris ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Janvier 2010)

si tu veux.


un morceau de basse?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Janvier 2010)

Euuhh&#8230;  Oui !

Quelles sont tes propositions ?


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2010)

Cliquer !...   
Vous avez cliqué ?!... 
(cf signature)


----------



## Macuserman (10 Janvier 2010)

Oui !

Et alors ?


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2010)

T'en as mis partout ?!...


----------



## Macuserman (10 Janvier 2010)

Non, ça ira pour cette fois !

Mais tu crois quoi ?


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2010)

Moi, rien...
Faudrait demander à Maslow...  
Isn't it ?!...


----------



## Macuserman (10 Janvier 2010)

On pourrait !

Tu t'en charges ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Janvier 2010)

non merci.



tu as fais les soldes?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Janvier 2010)

Non.

Et toi ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Janvier 2010)

Non ! 

Et toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Janvier 2010)

très très rapidement, je savais ce que je voulais: un paire de chaussure et vue que je ne suis pas difficile en 10 minutes c'était fait! 


tu les as vue les deux films sur Mesrine?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Janvier 2010)

Non !

Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Janvier 2010)

Oui, j'ai bien aimé le premier.

Et toi ?


----------



## Alléluia (10 Janvier 2010)

Oui, j'ai aimé les deux.

Tu t'es déjà servi de ton mac pour séduire une fille ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Janvier 2010)

non!!!


Me dis pas que tu as besoin de ça?


----------



## Alléluia (10 Janvier 2010)

perso non, mais il doit y en avoir !

cela dit, tous les moyens sont bons 

ton pays préféré ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Janvier 2010)

sans nationalisme aucun, la France, après l'Italie! On ne renie pas ses origines! 



Tu aimes bien les cowboys fringants?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Janvier 2010)

Non !

Et toi ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (10 Janvier 2010)

Je connais pas assez

Et toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Janvier 2010)

le peu que j'ai entendue ne m'a pas été désagréable! Mais c'est parce qu'il y a des rumeurs comme quoi ils seraient dans certains festivals cette année! 


T'en as pas mare des "et toi?" ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (10 Janvier 2010)

Je viens de les voir alors...

Et toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Janvier 2010)

Super prébisible comme fille... j'étais sur que tu dirai ça!


Tu aimes les jeux de société?


----------



## Kleinepopo (10 Janvier 2010)

Nan mais dis donc !!! 

Lesquels, t'as une idée en particulier ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Janvier 2010)

Non !

Et toi ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (10 Janvier 2010)

Bon ben pose pas la question alors !!!

Autre chose ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Janvier 2010)

Non, ça ira, merci ! 

Et toi ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (10 Janvier 2010)

Quelqu'un pour le faire sortir ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Janvier 2010)

je m'en charge!


m'accorde tu cette danse?


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Janvier 2010)

Oui volontier mon choux 

Tu trouves pas que me mettre direct la main au paquet pendant notre première danse c'est un ch'ti peu du rapide ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Janvier 2010)

Non !

Et toi ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Janvier 2010)

Moi ? Heu....

La conjecture de Poincaré est, en mathématiques, une conjecture portant sur la caractérisation de la sphère à trois dimensions.
Jusqu'à l'annonce de sa résolution par Grigori Perelman en 2003, il s'agissait d'un problème de topologie non résolu. Il est considéré par la communauté des spécialistes comme le plus important de cette branche des mathématiques et est sans doute l'un des problèmes les plus connus. Il faisait partie des sept problèmes du Prix du millénium recensés en 2000 par l'Institut de mathématiques Clay.
La conjecture fut formulée pour la première fois par Henri Poincaré en 1904, et s'énonce ainsi :
« Considérons une variété compacte V simplement connexe, à 3 dimensions, sans bord. Alors V est homéomorphe à une hypersphère de dimension 3. »
Poincaré ajouta, avec beaucoup de clairvoyance, un commentaire : « mais cette question nous entraînerait trop loin ».
Précisément, la question est de savoir si toute variété de dimension 3 fermée, simplement connexe et sans bord, est homéomorphe à une sphère. Plus grossièrement, si « un objet à trois dimensions » donné possède les mêmes propriétés que celles d'une sphère (notamment que toutes les boucles de celui-ci peuvent être resserrées en un point), alors il est juste une « déformation » d'une sphère tridimensionnelle (la sphère ordinaire  surface dans l'espace ordinaire  possède seulement deux dimensions).
Ni la sphère ni un autre espace tridimensionnel dépourvu de frontière autre que  (l'espace ordinaire) ne peuvent être dessinés proprement comme objets dans l'espace ordinaire à trois dimensions. C'est l'une des raisons pour lesquelles il est difficile de visualiser mentalement le contenu de la conjecture.
En l'an 2000, l'Institut de mathématiques Clay a mis à prix la conjecture de Poincaré et offre un prix d'un million de dollars pour sa solution, ce qui en fait l'un des « sept problèmes les plus recherchés du millénaire ».
Si la conjecture a induit une longue liste de preuves incorrectes, certaines d'entre elles ont toutefois mené à une meilleure compréhension de la topologie en petites dimensions.
Vers la fin de l'année 2002, des publications sur l'arXiv de Grigori Perelman de l'Institut de mathématiques Steklov de Saint-Pétersbourg laissent penser qu'il pourrait avoir trouvé une preuve de la « conjecture de géométrisation » (voir plus ci-dessous), mettant en uvre un programme décrit plus tôt par Richard Hamilton. En 2003, il publia un deuxième rapport et donna une série de conférences aux États-Unis. En 2006, un consensus d'experts a conclu que le travail récent de Grigori Perelman en 2003 résolvait ce problème, plus d'un siècle après son premier énoncé. Cette reconnaissance a été annoncée officiellement lors du congrès international de mathématiques le 22 août 2006 à Madrid au cours duquel la médaille Fields lui a été décernée conjointement avec trois autres mathématiciens. Cependant Perelman a refusé la médaille et la somme qui l'accompagne. Perelman a également refusé le prix Clay.
Sa résolution est liée au problème de classification des variétés de dimension 3. Une classification des variétés de dimension 3 est généralement considérée comme la production d'une liste de toutes les variétés de dimension 3 à un homéomorphisme près (sans répétition). Une telle classification est équivalente à un algorithme de reconnaissance, qui pourrait vérifier si deux variétés de dimension 3 sont homéomorphes ou pas.
On peut considérer la conjecture de Poincaré comme un cas particulier de la conjecture de géométrisation de Thurston formulée vers la fin des années 1970. Cette dernière conjecture, si elle était prouvée, achèverait la question de classification des variétés de dimension 3. Les seules parties de la conjecture de géométrisation qu'il reste à démontrer, sont appelées la conjecture d'« hyperbolisation » et la conjecture d'« elliptisation ».
La conjecture d'« elliptisation » déclare que toute variété de dimension 3 fermée ayant un groupe fondamental fini, a une géométrie sphérique, c'est-à-dire est couverte par la 3-sphère. La conjecture de Poincaré correspond au cas où le groupe fondamental est trivial.



Ton avis (en plus de 15 lignes) ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Janvier 2010)

Non, je me limite à une ligne: Les maths, c'est l'éclate !

J'arrête alors avec les "Et toi ?".
Et toi ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Janvier 2010)

L'expérience du chat de Schrödinger fut imaginée en 1935 par le physicien Erwin Schrödinger, afin de mettre en évidence des lacunes supposées de l'interprétation de Copenhague de la physique quantique, et particulièrement mettre en évidence le problème de la mesure.
La mécanique quantique est relativement difficile à concevoir car sa description du monde repose sur des amplitudes de probabilité (fonctions d'onde). Ces fonctions d'ondes peuvent se trouver en combinaison linéaire, donnant lieu à des « états superposés ». Cependant, lors d'une opération dite de « mesure » l'objet quantique sera trouvé dans un état déterminé ; la fonction d'onde donne les probabilités de trouver l'objet dans tel ou tel état.
C'est la mesure qui perturbe le système et le fait bifurquer d'un état quantique superposé (atome à la fois intact et désintégré par exemple mais avec une probabilité de désintégration dans un intervalle de temps donné qui, elle, est parfaitement déterminée) vers un état mesuré. Cet état ne préexiste pas à la mesure : c'est la mesure qui semble le faire advenir.
Toutefois, la notion de mesure ou de bifurcation n'apparaît pas explicitement ni même indirectement dans le formalisme quantique, et les tentatives d'en faire surgir cette notion se heurtent à d'extrêmes difficultés. En conséquence, certains physiciens n'accordent aucune réalité physique au concept de mesure ou d'observation. Pour eux, les états superposés ne s'effondrent (ou ne « bifurquent ») pas, et l'état mesuré n'existe pas réellement (voir par exemple : Hugh Everett).
C'est pour faire apparaître le caractère paradoxal de cette position et pour poser de manière frappante le problème, que Schrödinger a imaginé cette expérience de pensée.
Erwin Schrödinger a donc imaginé une expérience dans laquelle un chat est enfermé dans une boîte fermée avec un dispositif qui tue l'animal dès qu'il détecte la désintégration d'un atome d'un corps radioactif ; par exemple : un détecteur de radioactivité type Geiger, relié à un interrupteur provoquant la chute d'un marteau cassant une fiole de poison  Schrödinger proposait de l'acide cyanhydrique, qui peut être enfermé sous forme liquide dans un flacon sous pression et se vaporiser, devenant un gaz mortel, une fois le flacon brisé.
Si les probabilités indiquent qu'une désintégration a une chance sur deux d'avoir eu lieu au bout d'une minute, la mécanique quantique indique que, tant que l'observation n'est pas faite, l'atome est simultanément dans deux états (intact/désintégré). Or le mécanisme imaginé par Erwin Schrödinger lie l'état du chat (mort ou vivant) à l'état des particules radioactives, de sorte que le chat serait simultanément dans deux états (l'état mort et l'état vivant), jusqu'à ce que l'ouverture de la boîte (l'observation) déclenche le choix entre les deux états. Du coup, on ne peut absolument pas dire si le chat est mort ou non au bout d'une minute.
La difficulté principale tient donc dans le fait que si l'on est généralement prêt à accepter ce genre de situation pour une particule, l'esprit refuse d'accepter facilement une situation qui semble aussi peu naturelle quand il s'agit d'un objet plus familier comme un chat.
Cette expérience n'a jamais été réalisée, car :
les conditions techniques pour préserver l'état superposé du chat sont très difficiles, tout à fait irréalisables pour plus de quelques molécules ;
en fait, le passage à l'échelle macroscopique que représente le chat par rapport aux quelques molécules est le principal intérêt de l'expérience de pensée (ce n'est pas une question sur le vivant) ; le rôle du chat serait parfaitement réalisé par un interrupteur ;
et même si ces conditions sont atteintes, il s'agit d'une pure expérience de pensée, non réalisable même en principe. En effet, on ne pourra jamais mettre en évidence directement, ou mesurer, que le chat est à la fois mort et vivant car le fait d'essayer de connaître son état provoquera nécessairement l'effondrement de la fonction d'onde1.
En fait, le but est surtout de marquer les esprits : si la théorie quantique autorise à un chat d'être à la fois mort et vivant, c'est ou bien qu'elle est erronée, ou bien qu'il va falloir reconsidérer tous les préjugés.
Erwin Schrödinger lui-même a imaginé cette expérience pour réfuter l'interprétation de Copenhague de la mécanique quantique, qui conduisait à un chat à la fois mort et vivant. Albert Einstein avait fait la même expérience de pensée avec un baril de poudre. Schrödinger exposa alors à Einstein l'expérience de pensée (un chat et un flacon de poison) qu'il avait l'intention de soumettre sous peu à une revue, et dès lors Einstein employa un baril de poudre avec un chat à proximité2. Schrödinger et Einstein pensaient que la possibilité du chat mort-vivant démontrait que l'interprétation de la fonction d'onde par Max Born était incomplète. La partie « quelle solution ? » montre que cette situation souligne bien l'étrangeté de la mécanique quantique, mais ne la réfute pas.
Il est évident que le fait que l'interprétation orthodoxe de la physique quantique mène à un chat à la fois mort et vivant montre que la mécanique quantique obéit à des lois souvent contraires à notre intuition. Pire, on se rend compte que la question n'est pas « comment est-ce possible dans le monde quantique ? » mais « comment est-ce impossible dans le monde réel ? ».
Anecdotiquement, on peut aussi se demander (c'est ce que fait Étienne Klein dans Il était sept fois la révolution) d'où vient le choix du chat pour cette expérience de pensée. Sciences et Avenir, dans un numéro hors-série consacré au chat de Schrödinger, propose l'hypothèse d'une référence de la part de Schrödinger au chat du Cheshire.
L'affirmation « Le chat est mort et vivant » est effectivement déroutante, et provoque souvent des blagues sur le « chat mort-vivant ». Notre intuition nous dit que les phrases « le chat est mort » et « le chat est vivant » sont chacune la négation de l'autre. En fait, il existe une troisième possibilité : le chat peut être dans un état de superposition, dans lequel il cumule plusieurs états classiques incompatibles. Il n'y a pas de problème logique (le principe du tiers exclu n'est pas remis en cause), c'est juste qu'un objet quantique peut avoir des propriétés contredisant notre expérience quotidienne.
Pour éviter les abus de langage sur le « chat mort-vivant », on peut préférer dire que le chat est dans un état où les catégorisations habituelles (ici la vie ou la mort) perdent leur sens.
Mais on peut, comme Einstein, refuser d'admettre que le chat n'ait pas d'état défini tant qu'on n'opère pas d'observation, et supposer que si on voit le chat vivant, il l'a été depuis son enfermement. Einstein anticipa sur l'objection de Niels Bohr « Le mystique positiviste va rétorquer qu'on ne peut spéculer sur l'état du chat tant qu'on ne regarde pas sous prétexte que cela ne serait pas scientifique ».
C'est justement l'équation de Schrödinger qui autorise ces superpositions : cette équation, régissant les états possibles d'une particule étudiée dans le cadre de la physique quantique, est linéaire, ce qui entraîne que pour deux états possibles d'une particule, la combinaison de ces deux états est également un état possible. L'observation provoque en revanche la réduction à un seul état.
Si l'on parvient à provoquer une dépendance directe entre l'état d'une particule et la vie du chat, on devrait pouvoir mettre le chat dans un état superposé, mort et vivant, jusqu'à l'observation, qui le réduira à un seul état.
Un certain nombre de théoriciens quantiques affirment que l'état de superposition ne peut être maintenu qu'en l'absence d'interactions avec l'environnement qui « déclenche » le choix entre les deux états (mort ou vivant). C'est la théorie de la décohérence. La rupture n'est pas provoquée par une action « consciente », que nous interprétons comme une « mesure », mais par des interactions physiques avec l'environnement, de sorte que la cohérence est rompue d'autant plus vite qu'il y a plus d'interactions. À l'échelle macroscopique, celui des milliards de milliards de particules, la rupture se produit donc pratiquement instantanément. Autrement dit, l'état de superposition ne peut être maintenu que pour des objets de très petite taille (quelques particules). La décohérence se produit indépendamment de la présence d'un observateur, ou même d'une mesure. Il n'y a donc pas de paradoxe : le chat se situe dans un état déterminé bien avant que la boîte ne soit ouverte. Cette théorie est notamment défendue par les physiciens Roland Omnès, et le prix Nobel Murray Gell-Mann.
Une variante de la théorie de la décohérence est défendue notamment par les physiciens Roger Penrose, Rimini, Ghirardi et Weber. Elle part de la constatation que la décohérence n'est démontrée à partir des lois quantiques que dans des cas précis, et en faisant des hypothèses simplificatrices et ayant une teneur arbitraire (histoires à « gros grains »). De plus, les lois quantiques étant fondamentalement linéaires, et la décohérence étant non linéaire par essence, obtenir la seconde à partir des premières paraît hautement suspect aux yeux de ces physiciens. Les lois quantiques ne seraient donc pas capable à elles seules d'expliquer la décohérence. Ces auteurs introduisent donc des paramètres physiques supplémentaires dans les lois quantiques (action de la gravitation par exemple pour Penrose) pour expliquer la décohérence, qui se produit toujours indépendamment de la présence d'un observateur, ou même d'une mesure.
Cette théorie présente l'avantage par rapport à la précédente d'apporter une réponse claire et objective à la question « que se passe-t-il entre le niveau microscopique et le niveau macroscopique expliquant la décohérence ». L'inconvénient est que ces paramètres supplémentaires, bien que compatibles avec les expériences connues, ne correspondent à aucune théorie complète et bien établie à ce jour.
De nombreux physiciens positivistes, bien représentés par Werner Heisenberg ou Stephen Hawking, pensent que la fonction d'onde ne décrit pas la réalité en elle-même, mais uniquement ce que nous connaissons de celle-ci (cette approche coïncide avec la philosophie d'Emmanuel Kant, le noumène, la chose en soi / le phénomène, la chose telle que nous la percevons). Autrement dit, les lois quantiques ne sont utiles que pour calculer et prédire le résultat d'une expérience, mais pas pour décrire la réalité. Dans cette hypothèse, l'état superposé du chat n'est pas un état « réel » et il n'y a pas lieu de philosopher à son sujet (d'où la célèbre phrase de Stephen Hawking « Quand j'entends « chat de Schrödinger », je sors mon revolver »). De même, « l'effondrement de la fonction d'onde » n'a aucune réalité, et décrit simplement le changement de connaissance que nous avons du système. Le paradoxe, dans cette approche toujours assez répandue parmi les physiciens, est donc évacué.
La théorie des univers parallèles introduite par Hugh Everett prend le contre-pied de l'approche positiviste et stipule que la fonction d'onde décrit la réalité, et toute la réalité. Cette approche permet de décrire séparément les deux états simultanés et leur donne une double réalité qui semblait avoir disparu, dissoute dans le paradoxe (plus exactement deux réalités dans deux univers complètement parallèles - et sans doute incapables de communiquer l'un avec l'autre une fois totalement séparés). Cette théorie ne se prononce pas sur la question de savoir s'il y a duplication de la réalité (many-worlds) ou duplication au contraire des observateurs de cette même réalité (many-minds), puisqu'elles ne présentent pas de différence fonctionnelle.
Malgré sa complexité et les doutes sur sa réfutabilité, cette théorie emporte l'adhésion de nombreux physiciens, non convaincus par la théorie de la décohérence, non positivistes, et pensant que les lois quantiques sont exactes et complètes.
L'interprétation de Wigner conduit à l'impossibilité de la mort de notre volontaire... qui doit donc interdire la désintégration de l'atome.
En effet, d'après Wigner, c'est la prise de conscience d'un état qui provoque, directement ou indirectement, l'effondrement de la fonction d'onde. La prise de conscience n'étant possible que dans le cas « vivant », cela rend impossible l'effondrement de la fonction d'onde dans l'état « mort » (en tout cas tant qu'il n'y a pas un « ami » de Wigner pour prendre conscience de l'état de l'expérimentateur).
Que se passe-t-il quand la probabilité de désintégration devient très proche de 1 ? Jusqu'à quand les atomes accepteront-ils de ne pas se désintégrer parce qu'un humain ne peut avoir conscience de sa propre mort ?
Le cas du « suicide quantique » a été, à l'origine, imaginé pour contrer cette interprétation.
Cette interprétation fait également jouer un rôle à la conscience, car elle stipule qu'à chaque observation la conscience se « scinde » en autant d'univers que d'observations physiquement possibles
Dans cette interprétation, il y a toujours au moins un univers dans lequel l'expérimentateur est vivant (à moins que la probabilité de mourir soit de 100 %). On pourrait dès lors se demander si la « conscience » ne bifurque pas systématiquement dans l'univers avec le résultat « vivant », menant à une sorte d' « immortalité quantique » ; l'auteur et acteur Norbert Aboudharane a brodé autour de ce thème sa pièce Le chat de Schrödinger.
Dans tous les cas, cette expérience de pensée et le paradoxe associé ont aujourd'hui pris valeur de symboles centraux de la physique quantique. Qu'ils servent à supporter un aspect de cette théorie ou qu'ils servent à défendre une option théorique divergente, ils sont appelés à la rescousse pratiquement à chaque fois que la difficile convergence entre la réalité macroscopique et la réalité microscopique (une situation caractéristique du monde quantique) est observée ou supposée.
Ce chat mort-vivant peut apparaître comme une expérience de pensée folle, mais c'est une bonne introduction à la complexité de la mécanique quantique. Il est aussi important de noter que c'est justement de la maîtrise des états de superposition et de la décohérence (et donc de la solution de ce paradoxe) que dépend la réalisation à long terme d'un ordinateur quantique...


J'vais te faire passer l'envie de dire "Et toi" 
Encore ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Janvier 2010)

Oui, surtout que j'ai étudié pendant 2 mois la physique quantique et la superposition de deux états de toute matière, donc j'aime relire ces choses là. 

Et toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Janvier 2010)

moi aussi j'ai étudié ça, mais c'est un peu plus loin et non c'est pas l'éclate!



et si on changeai de sujet?


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Janvier 2010)

Cybersexe, échangisme, sadomasochisme : le sexe extrême est partout. À en croire les médias, il semble même être maintenant la norme. Et le sexe ordinaire, dépassé? Et le sexe « bon pour la santé », incongru? Non, répondent les sexologues. L'aspect psychologique et relationnel est la base d'une sexualité épanouie. Et une sexualité épanouie fait partie de la santé globale. Découverte ou redécouverte du plaisir simple et bon.
Autour de 15 ans à 20 ans, les hommes et les femmes sont biologiquement à deux extrêmes. Le corps des garçons de 15 ans se charge de testostérone, le carburant sexuel par excellence. Pour plusieurs, cela se traduit par une soudaine obsession de la performance sexuelle génitale. « On a le sexe au plafond, il faut se prouver quon est des hommes », rappelle Yvon Dallaire.
Les filles ne subissent pas cette poussée dhormones, et vont plutôt plonger dans le romantisme. Bien sûr, elles peuvent avoir des pulsions sexuelles et utiliser la sexualité pour trouver des partenaires ou séduire un garçon. Mais ce qui les intéresse, ce sont davantage les dimensions relationnelles et sensuelles. Tandis que bien des garçons de 15 ans se masturbent chaque jour, les filles sen tiennent en moyenne à une fois toutes les deux semaines. En général, elles se sentent plus dans la sensualité que dans la génitalité.
Hommes et femmes sont encore dans leurs pôles respectifs. Quel homme dans la vingtaine ne sest pas déjà fait dire : « Tu ne penses quà ça... tu es un vrai obsédé sexuel... » Pendant ce temps, certains soupçonnent leur partenaire dêtre « frigide » parce quelle veut plus parler damour que faire lamour. Durant cette période, le défi est daccepter de se laisser influencer et dapprendre de lautre.
En général, les hommes sont au summum de leur performance génitale pendant la vingtaine. Pour les femmes, le plaisir génital se développe plus graduellement et natteint souvent son apogée que vers 30 ans, à condition quelles aient accumulé des expériences relationnelles et érotiques agréables.
Lapprentissage de lorgasme étant plus complexe chez la femme que chez lhomme, le jeune homme peut aider sa partenaire à développer sa génitalité. Cest dailleurs un des grands désirs et plaisirs de lhomme de faire en sorte que sa partenaire connaisse les mêmes plaisirs intenses quil ressent sur le plan génital.
De son côté, le garçon doit cesser de penser que la fille a le même désir et la même libido que lui. Il doit rester ouvert à ce quelle peut lui apporter dans les domaines de la sensualité, de la tendresse, de lintimité et des sentiments. Il peut aussi apprendre delle la délectation de se laisser désirer, de cultiver lattente, de faire durer le plaisir, de jouer, de rire.
Contrairement à lhomme, la femme peut avoir plusieurs orgasmes daffilée. Mais si, ensemble, ils savent moduler les stimulations, lhomme pourra apprendre à retarder son éjaculation et à laisser monter le plaisir en plusieurs paliers de plus en plus intenses, jusquà lorgasme. Il sagit dun véritable apprentissage. « Il est primordial de savoir que cest tout à fait normal de ne pas y arriver à tout coup : la majorité des mammifères éjaculent dès lintromission », souligne Yvon Dallaire.
Parallèlement, la femme peut apprivoiser et explorer tout ce qui gravite autour de lorgasme, de la montée du plaisir, même dune certaine agressivité, et réaliser que pour elle aussi il sagit dun apprentissage normal. Enfin, cest loccasion pour bien des femmes de cesser despérer larrivée de lhomme parfait...
Pendant cette période, ce sont souvent des contraintes dordre familial ou de carrière qui font obstacle à la vie sexuelle. Pourtant, cest aussi loccasion de poursuivre les découvertes faites dans la vingtaine. Le défi est alors dutiliser sa créativité pour garder le désir vivant et poursuivre sur la lancée du plaisir malgré les enfants, le travail et les soucis du quotidien.
Lors dune conférence organisée par lUniversité McGill, Julie Larouche, psychologue clinicienne et coordonnatrice du Programme de santé sexuelle du Centre universitaire de santé McGill, a donné deux conseils à ce propos2. Dabord, dire « non » aux choses qui prennent trop de notre temps, la télévision venant en tête de liste! (Les Canadiens regardent plus de 20 heures de télévision par semaine.) Puis, fixer ses priorités et inscrire la vie sexuelle à l'agenda. Prévoir un temps pour l'amour en vaudrait vraiment la peine, même si, au départ, cette idée ne semble pas très romantique...
Au cours de la trentaine, si le désir sexuel de lhomme est régulièrement comblé, de diverses façons, il devient de moins en moins obsédant. Et la pression des hormones commence aussi à se faire moins insistante. De son côté, la femme ayant connu et exploré le plaisir génital et orgasmique devient de plus en plus réceptive à la sexualité. Elle voudra souvent tenter de nouvelles expériences et mettre plus de piquant et de fantaisie dans sa vie sexuelle. Cest à ce moment que bien des personnes en profitent pour approfondir leur plaisir et apprendre à donner et à recevoir davantage.
Cest pendant la quarantaine que les différences au plan sexuel sont à leur minimum entre les hommes et les femmes. De part et dautre, on retrouve souvent un équilibre entre la sensualité et la génitalité. « Pour plusieurs couples, cest un moment dapogée sexuel », constate Yvon Dallaire.
Par contre, de nouveaux dangers guettent les personnes qui nont pas trouvé cet équilibre. Par exemple, les hommes insatisfaits sexuellement verront surgir le « démon du midi » et voudront enfin vivre leur adolescence... Certaines femmes qui nont pas réussi à sépanouir sexuellement pourront à linverse être complètement désabusées par la sexualité.
Dautre part, la quarantaine entraîne une multitude de changements, particulièrement au plan physique. Tant chez lhomme que chez la femme, la libido peut diminuer. De plus, les érections peuvent être moins spontanées, moins fermes et moins durables. Les éjaculations et les orgasmes peuvent être moins puissants. Chez la femme, les seins ont tendance à saffaisser, la lubrification peut devenir plus lente et moins abondante et le nombre de contractions orgasmiques diminuer.
Le grand danger est de considérer tous ces changements, pourtant normaux, comme des dysfonctions sexuelles. Les pensées négatives et les doutes concernant sa virilité, sa beauté ou son pouvoir de séduction peuvent alors créer un état psychologique et émotif très néfaste. Cest le fait dignorer que ces modifications sont normales, et la panique qui sensuit, qui serait la principale cause des problèmes dimpuissance ou de perte de désir des personnes de plus de 40 ans.
« Pourtant, il est clair que la capacité de plaisir nest aucunement réduite, au contraire », affirme le sexologue. Le plaisir sexuel peut continuer de sintensifier, la complicité peut grandir et il est encore possible dexplorer de nouvelles zones érogènes.
À partir de 50 ans, on assiste à une baisse graduelle de limportance du sexe dans la vie. Biologiquement, les personnes âgées peuvent pourtant tout à fait poursuivre leurs activités sexuelles, mais le font généralement avec moins de fréquence. « Les études montrent que les 50 ans à 70 ans qui continuent de faire lamour ou de se masturber régulièrement vivent plus vieux, en meilleure santé et plus heureux! », insiste Yvon Dallaire. Cela sexpliquerait de façon physiologique, mais aussi psychologique parce que le corps continue davoir du plaisir.
Mais vers la cinquantaine, bien des femmes à laube de la ménopause, et voyant leur corps flétrir, se sentent moins désirables. Au même moment, la libido de lhomme et ses performances génitales peuvent beaucoup diminuer. Certaines femmes risquent de penser que cest peut-être parce quelles sont moins belles et attirantes. Elles peuvent pourtant continuer à être actives sexuellement et ainsi entretenir la sexualité du couple. La femme doit, par exemple, réaliser que, désormais, elle doit contribuer davantage à stimuler lérection de son partenaire qui ne se produit plus « automatiquement » comme à 20 ans. En outre, lorsque lon vit une longue période dabstinence sexuelle, il est plus difficile, tant physiquement que psychiquement, de revenir à une vie sexuelle active.
Concernant les produits comme le Viagra, il faut savoir quils fonctionnent mieux avec les hommes qui ont des difficultés érectiles dont lorigine est dordre psychologique. Le Viagra peut être fort utile et facilite bien sûr lérection. Mais cela amène surtout lhomme à se sentir moins tendu et moins axé sur la performance. Il peut alors se laisser aller davantage, ce qui facilite les érections.
Avant de se tourner vers le Viagra, lhomme pourrait apprivoiser lidée que ses érections sont désormais plus longues à obtenir, quil lui faut plus de stimulation, et quil nest plus obligé datteindre lorgasme à tout coup. Accepter cela minimise lanxiété qui est à la base de la majorité des difficultés érectiles dordre psychologique. Et le plaisir peut revenir au rendez-vous.

Mais commente, je t'en prie  étudié pendant 2 mois peut-être ? :love:


----------



## estcethomas (10 Janvier 2010)

non jamais.


T'en as d'autre des comme ça?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Janvier 2010)

Oui, mais chut c'est un secret ! 

Quoi de neuf doc' ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Janvier 2010)

pas grand chose!


une semaine sympa en perspective?


----------



## Kleinepopo (10 Janvier 2010)

Ah trop pas !

Et toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Janvier 2010)

je pense oui, la semaine dernière était hard, mais celle ci s'annonce pas trop mal!


fini la gueule de bois?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Janvier 2010)

Jamais été bourré. Je tiens bien l'alcool et je n'exagère jamais !  Pourquoi ? Toi si ?


----------



## tirhum (11 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Jamais été bourré.


Ça viendra...
Avec l'âge... 



Macuserman a dit:


> Je tiens bien l'alcool et je n'exagère jamais !


Ça viendra...
Avec l'âge... 

Mais tu le sais ?!...


----------



## thunderheart (11 Janvier 2010)

Oui, et avec l'âge tu apprendras qu'il faut quelques jours pour revenir au TOP 

T'aurais pas eu envie de rester au lit ce matin ?


----------



## NED (11 Janvier 2010)

Ho si, mais je crois que tout le monde le voudrait...

Te souviens-tu de ton rêve?


----------



## JPTK (11 Janvier 2010)

NED a dit:


> Ho si, mais je crois que tout le monde le voudrait...
> 
> Te souviens-tu de ton rêve?




De mes rêves oui car j'en fait toujours plusieurs et c'est toujours n'importe quoi :rateau:
J'ai encore descendu des escaliers sans toucher les marches, je saute en me tenant à la rembarde et en pivotant, je me demande si je l'ai vraiment fait un jour, j'avoue qu'à force je ne sais vraiment plus, peut-être à Lyon, j'en sais rien c'est fou :hein:
Ah oui et comme souvent je pilote une super moto, mais elle avance pas et c'est super frustrant !


Vous trouvez pas que c'est un des topics les plus con de macg ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Janvier 2010)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
C'est pour cela qu'on l'aime 

Pourquoi tu aimes poster ici, toi, illustre inconnu ?


----------



## toys (11 Janvier 2010)

par ce que tu n'a pas a lire les 254 pages d'avant pour suivre une discution.

tu tire ou tu pointe?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Janvier 2010)

j'tire!


un p'tit ricard?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

Non une bière suffira

Tu as déjà goûté de la glace à la bière ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Janvier 2010)

oui.


Pourquoi?


----------



## toys (11 Janvier 2010)

s'est pas bon.

a quand la glace a la côte de porc?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Janvier 2010)

quand tu veux, je t'en fais! 


ça te tente?


----------



## g.robinson (12 Janvier 2010)

pas aujourd'hui, merci.

T'as pas une cafetière qui fonctionne plutôt ? la mienne est en rade. :hein:


----------



## SPIDEY (12 Janvier 2010)

oui je fais le mien
Déca serré ou allongé ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Janvier 2010)

un exoresso bien court pour moi! 



Il fait beau chez toi?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Janvier 2010)

Pas vraiment, je dirais que tout est gris.

Une idée musicale pour redonner un peu de couleurs ?


----------



## Alléluia (12 Janvier 2010)

Renaud, où c'est que j'ai mis mon flingue.

Algérie ou Malawi ?


----------



## Macuserman (12 Janvier 2010)

Euhh aucun des deux. Très peu chaleureux.   Non ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (12 Janvier 2010)

Merci...

Aller Hop ! on ferme ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Janvier 2010)

non...


autre proposition?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Janvier 2010)

Oui, il faut dire à HAL-9000 de faire gaffe, il en est à 666 posts :rose:

Tu t'en souviens quand tu as passé le Horn ?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Janvier 2010)

Euuh non, mais OSEF ! 

À qui de se bouffer comme une merde en ville à zipper sur la neige ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Euuh non, mais OSEF !
> 
> À qui de se bouffer comme une merde en ville à zipper sur la neige ?



Décodeur pliz 

Bien mangé ?


----------



## optimus60 (13 Janvier 2010)

oui bien mange ...mais des plats d'hiver...

au fait vous le trouver comment ce pu....in d'hiver..?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Janvier 2010)

Ça va !

Tu as vu le groupe Facebook sur ces P*tains de Poney ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)

Non.

Ta détente verticale ?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Janvier 2010)

Pas très exercée ! 

Ta colonne vertébrale ?


----------



## SPIDEY (13 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pas très exercée !
> 
> Ta colonne vertébrale ?



Douloureuse à force de sauter 
Vous regarder quoi ce soir à la télé ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Janvier 2010)

Mon sav en boucle&#8230;

Et toi ?


----------



## SPIDEY (13 Janvier 2010)

The Mentalist
tu bosses demain ?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Janvier 2010)

Oui ! TP ! 

Et toi ? Ronflette ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Janvier 2010)

Nan cours.

TP de?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Janvier 2010)

Chimie ! Waaaaaaiiiiii !

Non ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Janvier 2010)

Ca fait un p'tit moment que je n'ai pas été à un tépé 

Depuis quelques années, ce serait plutôt métro, boulot, dodo. 
Et l'amour dans tout ça ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Chimie ! Waaaaaaiiiiii !
> 
> Non ?



non plutôt implémentation sous Matlab des modèles EGARCH, GJR-GARCH et TARCH...
Journée de merde ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h43 ----------




thunderheart a dit:


> Ca fait un p'tit moment que je n'ai pas été à un tépé
> 
> Depuis quelques années, ce serait plutôt métro, boulot, dodo.
> Et l'amour dans tout ça ?



l'amo.. quoi 
Les prostituées sont ou ?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Janvier 2010)

Dans les bois !

Avec ou sans le loup ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Janvier 2010)

:rose:

Pu envie tiens, et toi ?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Janvier 2010)

Non !

Bhhhaaa ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Janvier 2010)

Tu m'cherches ???


----------



## Macuserman (13 Janvier 2010)

Comme dirait Mr Fosse: Je suis sceptique !

Elle est pas mal non ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Janvier 2010)

Heu 

Comment dire ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Janvier 2010)

Non.

Pourquoi vous n'osez pas le dire?


----------



## aCLR (13 Janvier 2010)

on ne vexe pas un candidat à la modération&#8230;



Quel pourrait-être son bizutage ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Janvier 2010)

Et on lui pélera le....
Qu'on a pendu un beau...
Qu'on a pendu avec ...

Trop "classique" peut-être ?


----------



## SPIDEY (13 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Les prostituées sont ou ?



Avec moi 
t'as une question à poser ?moi je suis à court


----------



## Macuserman (13 Janvier 2010)

Oui oui !! 

Qui est candidat ici ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Janvier 2010)

Candidat pour?

Si c'est pour une charmante compagnie okay mais pas de prostitués, je suis intraitable.

J'ai déjà posé ma question ^^

Candidat pour?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Janvier 2010)

Quelqu'un a parlé de modération non ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)

Oui, moi.

Candidat ? Moi aussi ! Mais à autre chose (et puis c'est mieux )


----------



## Macuserman (14 Janvier 2010)

Cool ! 

Le trophé du relou pour qui ?


----------



## aCLR (14 Janvier 2010)

Attend les trophées macgeneration 2009 pour ça&#8230;


Qui s'en occupe cette année ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Attend les trophées macgeneration 2009 pour ça&#8230;
> 
> 
> Qui s'en occupe cette année ?


Pas moi en tout cas.

Néamoins, vous penserez à moi hein ?


----------



## SPIDEY (14 Janvier 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Pas moi en tout cas.
> 
> Néamoins, vous penserez à moi hein ?


Oui le 31 février 
C'est aujourd'hui que sortent les nouveaux macbook ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Janvier 2010)

aucune idée!


alors c'est aujourd'hui?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Janvier 2010)

Oui !

Mais quoi ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Janvier 2010)

Les nouveaux macbook on t'a dis bordel... T'as de la merde dans les yeux ou quoi ?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Janvier 2010)

Quoi les MacBook, ils sont très bien les MacBook ! 

Ohhh et allez, je viens d'acheter un 27", alors moi les MacBook, je m'en fous, pas vrai ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Janvier 2010)

p'tit péteu va!



Tu aimes ça toi les péteux?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Janvier 2010)

Oui !

Et alors ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Janvier 2010)

Ouvres les yeux, comme dit l'autre... ou baisses les si l'humilité te visites.

Tu n'as pas comme l'impression de commencer à faire une certaine unanimité ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Janvier 2010)

Cass' toi pov' con 

Manger des pommes ?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Janvier 2010)

Toute la journée !

Quelle unanimité ?


----------



## g.robinson (15 Janvier 2010)

Ouais c'est vrai ça !

Quel petit vélo à guidon chromé au fond de la cour ?


----------



## SPIDEY (15 Janvier 2010)

Celui avec lquel Hinault gagna le tour de France 
Voulez vous d'un macbook de 18 mois pour 350  ???


----------



## Kleinepopo (15 Janvier 2010)

Ca dépend...

Dans quel état est il ?


----------



## SPIDEY (15 Janvier 2010)

Kleinepopo a dit:


> Ca dépend...
> 
> Dans quel état est il ?



Très bon état
La batterie ? c'est ce qui m'inquiète le plus


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)

Tant qu'il n'y a pas de poules ...

Ton auteur de roman noir préféré ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Janvier 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ton auteur de roman noir préféré ?



Ca dépend...
Ca dépasse ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Janvier 2010)

Il dépasse souvent les autres pour moi oui, James Ellroy, avec une préférence pour _Le Dahlia noir_

Tu aimes les films de Guy Ritchie ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Janvier 2010)

Préfère les films de Kubrick, Emir Kusturica, Terry Gilliam...

A ou non A ?


----------



## guizmo47 (15 Janvier 2010)

Mmmm plutôt non-A !

C'est toi Gilbert (Gosseyn) ???...


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Janvier 2010)

Goossens et pas Gosseyn 







Et la mayo, avec ou sans les belges ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)

Pas de mayo pour moi. 




Mais tu reprendras un peu de foie gras ?  :love:


----------



## Macuserman (15 Janvier 2010)

Oui !

Mais plutôt Foie que Gras non ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)

Tu le manges comme tu veux.




T'as amené un truc à boire pour accompagner ?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Janvier 2010)

Non !

Il faut ?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Janvier 2010)

c'est mieux quand même!


un p'tit concert au glaz'art ça te dis?


----------



## Macuserman (16 Janvier 2010)

Ma foi, pourquoi pas ! 

Qui vient ?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Janvier 2010)

Je peux avoir deux invit' par soirée et un peu plus si je suis cool avec la caissière!



Alors?


----------



## Macuserman (16 Janvier 2010)

Ça me va ! 

Pour quelle heure ?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Janvier 2010)

ce soir je crois que ça commence à 00H30, mais je te conseil pas ce soir c'est soirée hard tech! 



Bon alors ce soir on se fait quoi? On va pas rester devant l'ordi quand même? (non ça c'est pas possible!)


----------



## Macuserman (16 Janvier 2010)

Je crois que je vais faire ça. Matrix bientôt et ce soir un nouveau film.

Tu as un conseil pour celui de ce soir ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (16 Janvier 2010)

Inglourious Basterds?

Sinon je fais quoi ce soir? Call of Ou Bioshock ? Ou Galactica?


----------



## Macuserman (16 Janvier 2010)

Bioshock. Et j'ai déjà vu ce film.

Première Étoile ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (16 Janvier 2010)

Flocon seulement ^^

Roquefort ou Saint Agur? (Brebis ou vache quoi ^^)


----------



## Macuserman (16 Janvier 2010)

Vache et Brebis, mélangés, au micro-onde, maim ! 

Ça te dit pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Non merci

Le plus grand comique pour toi ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (17 Janvier 2010)

Le plus grand comique?

Steve Ballmer!


Vous êtes pas d'accord?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Dans son genre pourquoi pas 

Pourquoi dit-on ''à linstant t'' et pas ''à linstant i'' ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2010)

T for time maybe.

Le complexe "corn flakes" ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

M

Son meilleur album ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

_
Qui de nous deux ?

Vous faites quoi aujourd'hui ?
_


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2010)

Je vais aller à Pont-Aven, voir quelques peintures, puis café en bord de mer.

Ciel si bleu ici, et chez vous ?


----------



## freefalling (17 Janvier 2010)

Je pars sur Brest en fin de journée, pour un atelier chorégraphique le lendemain.

-> Allemagne ou Canada ?

@thunderheart -> qlq rayons ponctuels dans le ciel gris


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2010)

Allemagne pour la bière, Canada pour les grands espaces.

Existe t il un grand espace de la bière ?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Janvier 2010)

Non ! Pas vraiment !

À qui le tour ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Aux belges !

Ta bière préférée ?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Janvier 2010)

J'aime pas trop ça !

Et toi ? Tu en as une préférée ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Non , je ne bois pas .

C'est chiant le Dimanche non ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Janvier 2010)

Non pas plus qu'un Lundi...

Why did you find it's so hard to believe ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2010)

Pas plus que cela.
Les lundis sont beaucoup plus chiants que les lundis.

Tell me why I don't like Mondays ?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Janvier 2010)

Because that's life ! Oh life, ohhhh life oh life ! 

Tu fais souvent des siestes ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Quand je suis bourré

Et des nuits blanches ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Jamais .

L'alcool et la drogues sont ils bons pour la santé ou/et le mental ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Excellents c'est d'ailleurs scientifiquement reconnu.

Et des nuits noires ?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Janvier 2010)

Ça aussi c'est scientifiquement reconnu (que ça existe !  ).

Et sinon, quoi de beau ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Rien , j'aime pas l'Espagnol et j'ai du mal en maths.

La vie est longue ou courte ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2010)

Moi 

Tu te trouves comment le matin lorsque tes yeux croisent le miroir ?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Janvier 2010)

Pas mal. En revanche, les cheveux c'est un de ces merdier ! Je te dis pas ! 

Toi aussi tu as arrêté de te battre avec ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Oui , le coiffeur les a coupé .

Plutôt beatles ou rolling stones ?


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2010)

Infectious Grooves, plutôt... 
Z'avez fini vos devoirs ?!...


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2010)

Rolling Stones, mais j'adore aussi les Beatles :love:

Tu vas aller voir le film sur Gainsbourg ?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Janvier 2010)

Non, il fumait trop ! Normal qu'il soit mort ! 

Si le coiffeur te demande après avoir coupé si ça te plaît: "Si jamais ça me plaît pas, tu vas me les recoller connard ?" 
(Sans vexer les coiffeurs).


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2010)

T'en dis des conneries par moment !!!!!!! Tu me sidères parfois 

Que dire après cela ?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Janvier 2010)

Bah justement. 

Si le flic te dit: "papiers". Et que tu dis: "Ciseaux". Tu as gagné ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Janvier 2010)

Mais oui ! tu as gagné le droit de te prendre une prune salée !

T'aime le salé ?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Janvier 2010)

Non pas vraiment ! Mais je crois que ce n'est pas un tord si ?


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Non pas vraiment ! Mais je crois que ce n'est pas un tord si ?


Énorme !... 
(tort, pas tord...)





tirhum a dit:


> Infectious Grooves, plutôt...
> Z'avez fini vos devoirs ?!...


Dites-le si je vous dérange ?!... 
Et s'il faut réserver le fil à vous seul...
Un modo pourrait-il ne laisser qu'un accés limité de ce fil à ces seuls posteurs, please ?!...


----------



## Grug (18 Janvier 2010)

Ben non c'est pas le jeu. (par contre, les Dupontd ça serait effectivement bien de ralentir un poil le rythme  

avec ou sans sucre ?


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2010)

Sans !...
Le poisson c'est dégueulasse avec du sucre !... 
Bon alors...
Ça va les lapins, passé une bonne nuit ?!...
Réveillés du bon pied ?!...


----------



## Gronounours (18 Janvier 2010)

Sans ! Le nesquick est bien assez sucré comme ça.

Biscotte/beurre salé ou céréales ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Énorme !...
> (tort, pas tord...)
> Dites-le si je vous dérange ?!...
> Et s'il faut réserver le fil à vous seul...



"à vous seuls" ? 



tirhum a dit:


> Un modo pourrait-il ne laisser qu'un accés limité de ce fil à ces seuls posteurs, please ?!...



Et un fil pour toi tout seul, qu'en penses tu ? :love:


----------



## g.robinson (18 Janvier 2010)

Je suis trop timide pour ça.

Ou alors, trop inintéressant ? :mouais:


----------



## Grug (18 Janvier 2010)

si les règles ne sont plus respectées l'intérêt décroît&#8230;

le quoi ?


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> "à vous seuls" ?


Oh oui, fouette-moi, vilain !... 
(n'oublie pas les autres...)





thunderheart a dit:


> Et un fil pour toi tout seul, qu'en penses tu ? :love:


Ce n'était pas la remarque, mon mignon... 



Grug a dit:


> si les règles ne sont plus respectées l'intérêt décroît&#8230;
> 
> le quoi ?


Le quoi... de quoi ?!... 
De quoi qui cause, cuilà ?!...


----------



## thunderheart (18 Janvier 2010)

De toi mon petit relou :rateau:

Tu ne veux pas devenir modo ?


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> De toi mon petit relou :rateau:


Je ne crois pas mon bichon... 



thunderheart a dit:


> Tu ne veux pas devenir modo ?


Bientôt... :style: 



Une autre question primordiale pour la bonne marche de ce forum ?!...


----------



## thunderheart (18 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Je ne crois pas mon bichon...



qu'est que tu as contre les bichons ?



tirhum a dit:


> Bientôt... :style:



tout fout le camp...



tirhum a dit:


> Une autre question primordiale pour la bonne marche de ce forum ?!...



Quand est ce que tu retournes t'occuper de tes blogs à toi au lieu de faire le vieux grincheux donneur de leçons ? :love:


----------



## jugnin (18 Janvier 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> qu'est que tu as contre les bichons ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne suis pas assez charitable pour donner des leçons.

Quelqu'un aurait vu mon avatar, sinon ?


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> qu'est que tu as contre les bichons ?
> 
> tout fout le camp...
> 
> ...



Peux pas tout faire, hein !...
M'occuper de mes blogs, dessiner, conduire l'ambulance, manger, m'assurer que tout va bien sur le forum et ferrer du nioube !... 

Tu reviens plus tard pour la leçon ?!...
(j'ai pas commencé encore...  )



jugnin a dit:


> Je ne suis pas assez charitable pour donner des leçons.
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait vu mon avatar, sinon ?


Ben nan...
T'en veux un autre ?!...


----------



## jugnin (18 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Peux pas tout faire, hein !...
> M'occuper de mes blogs, dessiner, conduire l'ambulance, manger, m'assurer que tout va bien sur le forum et ferrer du nioube !...
> 
> Tu reviens plus tard pour la leçon ?!...
> ...



Ouais ! :love: Le précédent était cropé d'un dessin de l'espèce de Mohican, là, qui avait pas mal alimenté les pilliers du bar à un moment. Faudrait que j'aille le retrouver là bas. Je ne m'explique pas cette soudaine disparition.

Edit : ça va, j'ai retrouvé mon avatar de Noël de l'an dernier. Le premier qui se fout d'ma trogne il s'en prend une, OK ?


----------



## Romuald (18 Janvier 2010)

OK

Sais-tu que ton avatar de nowel est moche ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Janvier 2010)

non.


tu fais des études?


----------



## Arlequin (18 Janvier 2010)

non, mais cela ne m'empêche pas de continuer à apprendre 

et là, j'apprends à déléguer 

pipe ou mars ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Pipe

Quel est ton destin ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

L'avenir nous le dira.

Bonne journée ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Bof

Bonne soirée en perspective ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Janvier 2010)

OUI!!!!! DODOOOOOO! enfin!!!!


Et demain soir?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Mauvaise , le lendemain , j'ai sport .

iPhone ou Palm pré ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Janvier 2010)

Pour ma part c'est iphone!


Et chez toi?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Aussi , le palm pré n'étant pas sorti , je vais certainement acheter le pixi qui me plait .

Apple entreprise ayant les meilleurs clients ?


----------



## Macuserman (18 Janvier 2010)

Probables ! Du moins elle a les meilleures marges ! 

Et toi ? Bon client ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Ca depend : APR : Oui , Apple Store : Non .

Alors , les bose ?


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2010)

J'en sais rien...
Consommateurs compulsifs ?!...


----------



## Macuserman (18 Janvier 2010)

Ça va ça va ! Je fais tourner la consol ! 

Et le Mac ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

L'iMac fonctionne impec , j'attends le MacBook Pro core i5 pour le changer (au moins , je le garde 3-4ans ).

Les bose ?


----------



## guizmo47 (18 Janvier 2010)

Réponse à HAL-9000 :
Moi je parlais de celui là Gilbert...







Alors un cyclone ou pas cette année en Polynésie ?

Oui là j'avoue c'est une question qui ne concernera pas grand monde mais qui pour nous a son importance !!!...


----------



## thunderheart (18 Janvier 2010)

J'espère que non. J'en ai connu un sur Tahiti et deux à La Réunion, Brrrrrrrrrrrrr

Tu nous fais un poisson cru ?


----------



## mado (18 Janvier 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> Tu nous fais un poisson cru ?




Des sushis pour Johnny. Difficile de refuser.

Mais vous les dégusteriez comment vos sushis vous.. :love: ?


----------



## Macuserman (18 Janvier 2010)

Tout nu !

Pourquoi ça ?


----------



## mado (18 Janvier 2010)

Ben pour la langue justement non ?

Ah merde faut poser une question. Il reste du rhum ?


----------



## guizmo47 (18 Janvier 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> J'espère que non. J'en ai connu un sur Tahiti et deux à La Réunion, Brrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Tu nous fais un poisson cru ?



Pas de problème mais à la tahitienne ou à la chinoise ?


----------



## Macuserman (18 Janvier 2010)

Faut répondre à la question ! Non mais ! 

Et quoi d'autre ?


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2010)

À la tahitienne, jamais goûté !...
Ça marche ?!...


----------



## Macuserman (18 Janvier 2010)

Oui !

Et toi ?


----------



## guizmo47 (18 Janvier 2010)

Pour le rhum je viens justement d'en préparer un arrangé à la fleur de Tiare !...

Dans un mois il sera prêt...
Qui en veut ?


----------



## Macuserman (18 Janvier 2010)

Moi !

Qui d'autre ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Janvier 2010)

guizmo47 a dit:


> Pas de problème mais à la tahitienne ou à la chinoise ?



À la tahitienne aussi pour moi.



Macuserman a dit:


> Moi !
> 
> Qui d'autre ?



Un petit Maitai avant pour moi.

T'as ce qu'il faut ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (18 Janvier 2010)

3 grammes de coke, des emphètes et de l'adrenochrome... de quoi passer une soirée , mais pas deux 

Paille ?


----------



## Macuserman (18 Janvier 2010)

Courte !

Non mais hooooooo ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Janvier 2010)

Tout ça ! Vous vivez intensément les dupontd :mouais:

Réellement ou virtuellement


----------



## Macuserman (18 Janvier 2010)

Virtuellement, tout est réel, mais réellement, tout tend à être virtuel !

JJG ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Quoi ?

Vous avez regardé une famille formidable ?

J'ai regardé et quel bonheur de revoir cette gentille famille (ça fait 10ans que je regarde ) :love:.


----------



## Kleinepopo (19 Janvier 2010)

Et bé ! 

Sinon rien de plus intéressant ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Janvier 2010)

Si, hier soir, reportage intéressant sur Gainsbourg et ses femmes sur la 3.

Tu aimes ou as aimé Gainsbourg ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Janvier 2010)

bien sur !

un artiste de talent ce type...

Hot Dog ou Panini ?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Janvier 2010)

hot dog sans hésitation! 


Tu connais scott kelly?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Janvier 2010)

non !

Apéro ou digestif ?


----------



## Macuserman (19 Janvier 2010)

Les deux mon commandant ! 

À qui le tour (Loto) ?


----------



## SPIDEY (19 Janvier 2010)

2 la grille, 100 % des gagnantes ont tenté leur chance 
un petit grattage ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Janvier 2010)

Oui, dans le bas du dos stp.

Tu fais les massages au chocolat ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

Non à la main

Quelle est la résolution de ton écran ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Janvier 2010)

Plus ou moins 1440 x 900

Quelle est ou quelles sont tes mauvaises résolutions pour 2010 ?


----------



## Macuserman (19 Janvier 2010)

Ruiner mes parents ! 

Ça compte ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Janvier 2010)

Dans le budget de tes vieux, ça s'pourrait bien oui 
Enfant abandonné ça te plairaît ?


----------



## Macuserman (19 Janvier 2010)

Non&#8230; M'enfin je ne préfère pas ! 

Et sinon, bien ou bien ?


----------



## rizoto (19 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Non M'enfin je ne préfère pas !
> 
> Et sinon, bien ou bien ?



pas bien ...

Tu manques d'inspiration ?


----------



## Macuserman (19 Janvier 2010)

Écoute là un peu&#8230;

Ça doit m'empêcher de poster ?


----------



## rizoto (19 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Écoute là un peu
> 
> Ça doit m'empêcher de poster ?



Euh.

bien ou bien?


----------



## Macuserman (19 Janvier 2010)

Bien ou bien ! 

Écran externe ou pas ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Janvier 2010)

si possible oui!


c'est une heure pour sortir du taf?


----------



## SPIDEY (20 Janvier 2010)

Non l'heure de sortir du lit 
qui veut un croissant ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Janvier 2010)

Vas y, amène.

T'as de beurre et de la confiture ?


----------



## SPIDEY (20 Janvier 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> Vas y, amène.
> 
> T'as de beurre et de la confiture ?


Et même le nutella 
demain c'est chez toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Janvier 2010)

Ok ça marche.

Vous aimez le beurre salé ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Janvier 2010)

EXCELLENT !

Pain ou biscotte ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Janvier 2010)

Du bon pain grillé me semble être une bonne idée.

Autre chose ?


----------



## Macuserman (20 Janvier 2010)

Du foie gras !

Plus gras que foie ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Janvier 2010)

Du foie gras au p'tit déj ! :hein::mouais:

Des oeufs frits au bacon à la limite.

D'autres suggestions ?


----------



## SPIDEY (20 Janvier 2010)

Gober des oeufs crus comme Stallone dans Rocky 
Et pour midi ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Janvier 2010)

hamburger maison!


et par chez toi?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Janvier 2010)

Cheese accompagné d'un verre de bordeaux.

Un café ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (20 Janvier 2010)

Déconseillé dans mon cas

Jus de canneberge à la place ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Janvier 2010)

non merci!


Pourquoi pas de café?


----------



## Kleinepopo (20 Janvier 2010)

déconseillé pendant quelques temps

Bon autre chose alors ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Janvier 2010)

Un coup d'cidre peut-être alors.

Sec ou brut ?


----------



## Elesthor (20 Janvier 2010)

Doux =)


Tu n'aimes pas la douceur?


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2010)

Naaaaaaan !...
Pourquoi ?!...

[DM]x5vb90_pub-orangina-sanguine-1_fun[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)

Parce que la brutalité c'est trop bon :love:

Tu es soigneux avec tes objets personnels ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)

Oui.

Pourquoi on se pose des questions de merde ?


----------



## Macuserman (20 Janvier 2010)

C'est le principe de ce jeu ! 

Sinon ça allait aujourd'hui ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Janvier 2010)

Bof, bof, moyen, pas réveillé de la journée 

Demain sera-t-il différent ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)

Non , 9 heures de cours et un sac rempli totalement (je ne comprends pas comment les autres font avec leurs sacs à main ou leurs bandoulières).

Pourquoi les fonctionnaires se plaignent tout le temps ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2010)

Peut-être passque certains aiment bien entretenir des lieux communs...
N'est-il pas, Môôssieur le glandeur adepte du séchage de cours ?!...


----------



## thunderheart (21 Janvier 2010)

Je ne sèche plus les cours, mais je sècherai bien le taf !
Bon, je confirme, aujourd'hui est pareil qu'hier.

Décroissance dans l'économie, dans la motivation ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (21 Janvier 2010)

de l'espoir?...

c'est réversible tu penses?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Janvier 2010)

Tout à fait.

Consommons moins ?


----------



## Arlequin (21 Janvier 2010)

non ! consommons MIEUX

tu tends l'autre joue ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Janvier 2010)

Non non, aucune raison, ça fait mal :mouais:

Consommer moins, c'est consommer mieux ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

Non , je ne pense pas.

L'écologie , c'est pour le fric non ?


----------



## Macuserman (21 Janvier 2010)

C'est du foutage de gueule sur les bords oui !

À moins que tu fasses la promotion de cette manière de penser ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

J'en doute.

Sinon , ca t'énerve pas les ecolos qui te donnent des conseils ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (21 Janvier 2010)

si le conseil est moralisateur, alors oui ça m'énerve... sinon, pourquoi s'énerver pour un conseil?

tu es susceptible?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

À fond

Tu vis chez tes parents ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

Oui.

Pourquoi l'Espagnol existe ?
(c'est la matière la plus merdique que je n'ai jamais vue : faire une analyse de texte sur les pigeons dans la marée noire , c'est pas trop mon truc  ).


----------



## havez (21 Janvier 2010)

Aucune idée 

Des problèmes qui lient toute l'école, le corps enseignant, et la direction, sans oublier le préfet, tout ceci qui me lie à moi, et une amie, bon ou mauvais signe? :modo:


----------



## Macuserman (21 Janvier 2010)

Explique moi ça ! 

Au pire, tu risques quoi ?


----------



## havez (21 Janvier 2010)

_(une petite séance iChat/Msn, c'est quand tu veux l'ami   )_

Bonne question...  Personnellement, je dirais quasi rien, vu que je n'ai rien fait, enfin, il faut dire qu'avec le carnage qu'il y a, c'est à peine si l'on sait d'où cela a commencé :rateau: 

Mais bon, il vaut mieux répondre calmement, qu'avec les coups et insultes non?  (ce que fait justement cette amie...  )


----------



## Macuserman (21 Janvier 2010)

OK ! J'y penserais ! 

Mais que s'est-il passé ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Janvier 2010)

Cours, fuit les emmerdes avant de t'embourber Dude...
Suit les conseils du Duke 

Russe blanc ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Janvier 2010)

Aucune idée.

Tu précises ta pensée stp ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Janvier 2010)

Blonde, en bekini au bord du piscine...

Plus de details ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Janvier 2010)

Je veux bien oui.

Une photo ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Janvier 2010)

BIEN SUR   







Alors ?


----------



## Macuserman (21 Janvier 2010)

Alors on dirait Jessica Biel ! 

Mais pas mal du tout, non ?


----------



## guizmo47 (22 Janvier 2010)

Ah ben un peu mon n'veu !!!!!

Vous habitez chez vos parents belle enfant ???:rateau:


----------



## thunderheart (22 Janvier 2010)

Moi non, elle je sais pas.

Joli sourire non ?


----------



## Macuserman (22 Janvier 2010)

Oui !

Tu seras au RDV le 27 ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Janvier 2010)

Non.

Tu nous raconteras ?


----------



## SPIDEY (22 Janvier 2010)

Avec plaisir
t'as pas une photo sans le maillot ?


----------



## Macuserman (22 Janvier 2010)

Si. Mais je la garde. 

Tu mattes hein !!?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Janvier 2010)

Ben ouai carrément!



Et je peux toucher?


----------



## Macuserman (22 Janvier 2010)

Mais pas longtemps alors !

Sinon, tu ne fais que toucher ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Janvier 2010)

tout dépend avec qui!



tu as déjà été à New york?


----------



## Macuserman (22 Janvier 2010)

Non, mais ça devrait changer cet été! 

Pourquoi ça ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Janvier 2010)

pour savoir si t'as de bonnes adresses où aller, j'y vais fin février!



On goute?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2010)

Non on soupe

Pourquoi dit-on que ''ça sent le sapin'' ?


----------



## Arlequin (22 Janvier 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Non on soupe
> 
> Pourquoi dit-on que ''ça sent le sapin'' ?



rapport au cercueil pas cher en bois de ...

et la ptite santé toussa ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (22 Janvier 2010)

Bof bof

Quoi de neuf ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Janvier 2010)

C'est le week-end.

Envie de calme ou de sortie ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2010)

Calme : dissssssserte à rédiger.

Le lycée est chiant non ?


----------



## Arlequin (22 Janvier 2010)

Le contenu importe plus que le contenant 

si tu veux je t'échange ces années d'enseignement contre: bilan, inventaire, conseil d'administration, déclaration TVA, fiscalité, gestion du personnel,, réparation et entretien des machines de travail, ... 

(profite et apprends, au lieu de te plaindre)

et si on relevait un peu le niveau (parce que bon, les "et toi", ou les "j'sais pas", un peu ça va, mais bon, on est pas sur MSN mdr mégalol quand même ) ?


----------



## Macuserman (22 Janvier 2010)

Oui je suis pour !

Que penses tu des tachyons ? (Si tu ne connais pas, pas la peine de faire genre).


----------



## Arlequin (22 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui je suis pour !
> 
> Que penses tu des tachyons ? (Si tu ne connais pas, pas la peine de faire genre).



ouais bon , venant de toi, je ne suis même pas étonné 

si c'est pour balancer des conneries de ce genre, franchement, je n'en vois pas l'intérêt...

c'est dommage, l'idée de départ était sympa

allez, amusez vous bien les mignons, ciao ...:sleep:


----------



## SPIDEY (22 Janvier 2010)

Y a pas de questions Arlequin 
 la fin du monde en 2012 pourquoi cette année et pas une autre ?


----------



## Macuserman (22 Janvier 2010)

Parce que les Mayas sont nos maîtres ! 

Suivant ?


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2010)

Avec un e, ce sera donc une suivante...
Mais elle ne sera pas dans le train de houle...
Pourquoi ?!...


----------



## SPIDEY (22 Janvier 2010)

Parce qu'elle est en retard
Insomniaque ?


----------



## manulemafatais (23 Janvier 2010)

De plus en plus...  

C'est grave docteur ? :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

manulemafatais a dit:


> De plus en plus...
> 
> C'est grave docteur ? :sleep:






Ouaip. Très.





Tu suces ?


----------



## SPIDEY (23 Janvier 2010)

une shuppa au coca
cigarette ?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Janvier 2010)

Dégueulasse ! Jamais !  Et alors ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Janvier 2010)

Tu n'as que des défauts finalement.

Pas trop déçu ?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Janvier 2010)

Bah ça dépend !

Par quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

Par toi

Tu supportes tes voisins ?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Janvier 2010)

Disons qu'on n'est pas vraiment "proches". À part quand la maisonnée d'à côté braille de musique à la con ! 

Et toi, ça va ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2010)

Pas mal, pis toi ?!...


----------



## Macuserman (23 Janvier 2010)

Écoute bien aussi !

Comment s'annonce ton WE ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2010)

Pas mal, pis toi ?!...


----------



## Macuserman (23 Janvier 2010)

Bof, un peu bosseur, mais c'est pas plus mal !

Et toi, bonne semaine à venir ?


----------



## rizoto (23 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Bof, un peu bosseur, mais c'est pas plus mal !
> 
> Et toi, bonne semaine à venir ?



  		 		Pas mal, pis toi ?!...


----------



## Macuserman (23 Janvier 2010)

Ça va !

D'autres expressions ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

Pis toi, pas mal ?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Janvier 2010)

Elle est bien&#8230;

Mais vous mettez jamais de réponses ?


----------



## teo (23 Janvier 2010)

Ben vu les questions... 



Un hamburger : à la maison ou chez le clown aux arches dorées ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Janvier 2010)

Non merci, chez Quick à la rigueur.

Tu ne trouves pas que les frites sont meilleurs chez Quick ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

Elles sont meilleures chez moi

Le plat que tu cuisines le mieux ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

Le plat cuisiné fleury michon .

Alors , ce week-end ?


----------



## SPIDEY (23 Janvier 2010)

Boulot le matin !
Et l'après midi ?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Janvier 2010)

Avatar 3D !  Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Janvier 2010)

Ballade à Groix.

Vous connaissez ?


----------



## Macuserman (24 Janvier 2010)

Non !

Le chemin de croix ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2010)

Je préfère jouer à la marelle 

Quelle est la difference entre un crocodile et un alligator ?


----------



## SPIDEY (24 Janvier 2010)

Un sac ou des chaussures 
des vacances de prévu ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Janvier 2010)

En ai pas, donc la question ne se pose pas...

L'huître est en crise ?


----------



## Macuserman (24 Janvier 2010)

Il paraît !

La moule ça a l'air d'aller non ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2010)

Plus d'une fois !

Qui est La Joconde ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Janvier 2010)

Une jolie femme mystérieuse.

Qui est le Manneken-pis ?


----------



## rabisse (24 Janvier 2010)

Bah, le gosse qui pisse...encore!
Qui est la  Jeanneke Pis?


----------



## SPIDEY (25 Janvier 2010)

Jeanne d'Arc !
C'est quand la chandeleur ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Janvier 2010)

Le 2 février.

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm tu aimes les crêpes ?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Janvier 2010)

Ohhh ça j'adore !! = )  Ca va chauffer ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Janvier 2010)

Par où je suis, difficile d'éviter cela.

Avec les crêpês, du vin, du cidre ou je ne sais quoi ?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Janvier 2010)

Pendant ! Du cidre brut de Bretagne ! 

Et toi ?


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2010)

Et moi, et moi, et moi...
Avec ma vie, mon petit chez-moi...

Une p'tite huître ?!...


----------



## Macuserman (25 Janvier 2010)

Pas de refus ! 

On s'en fait un de ces quatre ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2010)

With pleasure !

Pourquoi s'ennuie t'on ?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Janvier 2010)

Aucun idée, on est trop exigeants ! 

Peut être que ça serait ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2010)

C'est une piste à ne pas négliger

Les hommes préhistoriques s'ennuyaient ?


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2010)

À mourir !...
Z'avaient pas internet !... 

Pas vrai ?!...


----------



## mado (25 Janvier 2010)

Faut demander à gkat, ou l'Amok..

Bon, et y'a plus rien sous les smileys ?


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2010)

Pour l'instant, nan...
Un peu de fatigue...
Et les photos ?!...


----------



## mado (25 Janvier 2010)

Pour l'instant, nan...
Un peu de fatigue...

Il te reste du remontant ?


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2010)

Oui, un p'tit peu...
N'en veux un ?!...


----------



## havez (25 Janvier 2010)

Un grand, siouplait :rose:
J'en ai besoin... :sick:


Etonnant d'apprendre le silence d'une personne?


----------



## mado (25 Janvier 2010)

On constate le silence d'une personne plutôt non ?


Quelle musique pour ce soir.. ?


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2010)

Alela Diane...
Du calme, profondeur et "envoutement"...
Quelque chose de "chaud" (douillet)...
Ready ?!...


----------



## thunderheart (25 Janvier 2010)

Ready for Pirate's Gospel.

Ambiance bougies ?


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2010)

Ambiance "femmes", laissons les faire... 
Par là ?!...


----------



## mado (25 Janvier 2010)

Ce sera une découverte. 

A déguster avec _quoi_ ?


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2010)

Maracudja ?!...


----------



## estcethomas (25 Janvier 2010)

Vas pour ça!


On fait quoi ce soir?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Janvier 2010)

On a regardé l'intervention télévisée du Président et on scrute les résultats d'Apple&#8230;!

Et toi, qu'as tu fait ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (26 Janvier 2010)

DODO !!!

Prêts pour la journée ?


----------



## SPIDEY (26 Janvier 2010)

Yes
Je me motive en écoutant Dire Straits


----------



## estcethomas (26 Janvier 2010)

Kleinepopo a dit:


> DODO !!!
> 
> Prêts pour la journée ?



Pour la journée oui bien sur, je ne fais rien, par contre pour la soirée je suis moins sur...



Prêts pour la soirée?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Janvier 2010)

Oui, rien de spécial de prévu.

Quel est le plus petit voyage que tu as fait ?


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2010)

Salon>chiottes... 
Bonne humeur ?!...


----------



## estcethomas (26 Janvier 2010)

super!


Et toi?


----------



## Kleinepopo (26 Janvier 2010)

Z'allez pas recommencer avec le "et toi" !

Qui a eu une erreur 504 aujourd'hui ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Janvier 2010)

pas moi...


ça correspond à quoi une erreur 504?


----------



## SPIDEY (26 Janvier 2010)

Aucune idée !
quelqu'un sait ?


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2010)

estcethomas a dit:


> ça correspond à quoi une erreur 504?



serveur en rade...

un p'tit café ?!...


----------



## estcethomas (26 Janvier 2010)

CA-RE-MENT!


Avec ou sans sucre?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Janvier 2010)

Expresso sans sucre stp.

As tu des madeleines ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Janvier 2010)

non désolé...


Un petit chocolat?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Janvier 2010)

Allez, vas-y pour le chocolat.

Mmmmmmm c'est bon ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Janvier 2010)

bien sur!!!


Tu en reveux?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Janvier 2010)

Allez, t'es dans un bon jour, remets ta tournée.

Ca sent la fin du boulot ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Janvier 2010)

non... Pour moi ça va pas tarder à commencer... :s



Tu as déjà regardé la série dexter?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Janvier 2010)

Pas vraiment.

C'est si bien que cela ? Tu nous fais le pitch ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2010)

Expert en analyse de traces de sang dans la police le jour, tueur en série la nuit, Dexter Morgan n'est pas exactement un citoyen américain comme les autres. Il porte, en effet, un lourd secret. Traumatisé dans sa plus tendre enfance puis recueilli par un officier de police de Miami, il se dit incapable de ressentir la moindre émotion. Incapable... si ce n'est lorsqu'il satisfait les pulsions meurtrières que son père adoptif lui a appris à canaliser : de fait, Dexter ne tue que les autres tueurs qui sont parvenus à échapper au système judiciaire, afin de protéger les innocents. Dexter se pose donc comme un véritable justicier de l'ombre, et bien que sa soif de tuer lui pèse, il parvient à mener une existence relativement normale et à sauver les apparences auprès de ses collègues, amis et petite amie...

Une envie de voir ?


----------



## Macuserman (26 Janvier 2010)

Je suis déjà à la saison 2, épisode 10 ! Et j'adore !

Pourquoi ça a plus de succès aux US que chez nous ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2010)

Car les Français sont cons .
J'ai regardé les 3 premières saisons , que du bonheur , je pense que c'est la meilleure serie que ne j'ai jamais vue.

Sinon , vous aimez bien tout le monde déteste Chris ?


----------



## Macuserman (26 Janvier 2010)

Oui ! Je regardais le midi sur M6 ! 

Toi aussi ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Janvier 2010)

*Oui moi aussi je regarde LOST et à vrai dire j'ai hate d'être le 2 Février !!!*

On est d'accord !? :love:


----------



## Macuserman (26 Janvier 2010)

Bof&#8230;

Tu aimes Jeff Bridges ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Janvier 2010)

Dans "The Big Lebowski" oui.

Tu aimes les films des frères Coen (comme Fargo par exemple) ?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Janvier 2010)

Ça va ! 

Avatar a dépassé les recettes produites en 10 mois par Titanic, en 5 semaines&#8230; Tu l'as vu ce film ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (27 Janvier 2010)

Nope

Si bien que ça ce film ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Janvier 2010)

Assez oui, bon trip. Superbes images dans les arbres, hallucinant.

Vous avez vu le Gainsbourg ?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Janvier 2010)

Quedal !

Tu comptes y aller ?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Janvier 2010)

j'y suis déjà allé!


As tu confiance en notre gouvernement?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Janvier 2010)

Oui. J'ai confiance.

Alors, tu t'es libéré pour 19hoo ce soir ?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Janvier 2010)

euh...


y a quoi ce soir a 19H00?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Janvier 2010)

Écoute, je te propose d'aller faire un tour sur mon site (cf signature) d'ici quelques minutes pour en savoir plus !

Tu vas aller le voir ?


----------



## havez (27 Janvier 2010)

C'est vu et revu!    (tiens, un Special Event live sur ce site, intéressant...  )

Un petit rappel dans le topic adéquat, et je suis déjà modérateur?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Janvier 2010)

Non, faut attendre maintenant ! 

Allez; prêtes mes biches ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Janvier 2010)

Mes biches, tu y vas un peu fort hein :love:
Well, j'ai suivi le truc hier soir, intéressant.

J'ai loupé quelque chose ou ze tablette n'intègre pas de cam ?


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2010)

Nan, mon mignon... 
On est obligé de parler de ce "truc" ?!...


----------



## PoM (28 Janvier 2010)

Non, on est pas obligé de parler du truc...

D'autres news intéressantes?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

Oui, on pourra bientôt vivre jusqu'à 120 ans !

Mais comme légumes ça t'intéresse ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

Non par contre comme fruit ...

Pourquoi Yahoo question reponse ne donne pas une réponse à ces questions ?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

Parce que tu ne l'as pas crié assez fort ! 

Ré-essaies ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Janvier 2010)

*ET TA SOEUR ELLE PREND L'TRAIN ??????*


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

Non, désolé de te décevoir !

La tienne oui ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Janvier 2010)

Oui et non...

La vroum-vroum alors ?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

Oui, dès demain. Et pour te précéder, l'avion en Avril ! 

Et toi, les transports en commun tu aimes ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Janvier 2010)

Ca dépend des jours.

Le métro a une odeur ?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

Quand il est neuf, oui !

Mais sinon, étant donné que chacun ou presque attribue une odeur différente à chaque chose, c'est difficile e dire non ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Janvier 2010)

Non ça sent le cul le métro, tout simplement... 

Et la, tu la sens ? :love:


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

Euhh tout dépend quoi ! 

Mais pas de cochonneries hein ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Janvier 2010)

je parle d'intelligence  

Lost bientôt c'est chaud le 2 février j'ai hâte, y'a deja des spoilers ils sont allucinants, d'la boulette  moi j'dit, c'est long j'ai vraiment hâte, non ?  :love:


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

Bof, jamais été trop "emballé" par cette déraie.

En revanche j'ai hâte d'entamer Dexter, SE3, E01, pas toi ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Bof, jamais été trop "emballé" par cette déraie.
> 
> En revanche j'ai hâte d'entamer Dexter, SE3, E01, pas toi ?



SE3 ?
T'es en retard un peu non ?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

Oui, mais j'ai découvert il y a quelques semaines ! C'est pour ça.

Les Golden Globes m'ont convaincu, pas toi ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Les Golden Globes m'ont convaincu, pas toi ?



Quezaquo ?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

En France c'est typique, on suit les NRJ Music Awards à chier-tout-pourri-nul&#8230;Mais les Golden Globes, ça, on connaît pas. Te sens pas insulté si tu n'as pas vu les NRJ MA...

http://www.goldenglobes.org/
Tu connaissais pas ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Janvier 2010)

Juste entendu parler, pas plus...

Les cesars sinon ?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

Oui ça c'est évident !  4.000 messages, c'est pas beau ça !?


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2010)

Boaf...
C'est quoi le sujet, déjà ?!...


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

Le fait qu'il fasse trop froid !

Tu en as pas marre de ce temps ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Janvier 2010)

Allezzzzzz un p'tit béco ! un tout petit petit ?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

Non non et non. 

Mais tu te crois ou ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Janvier 2010)

Dans un Walt Disney :love:
Ou un film XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX aussi ?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

Tu es chaud ce soir ou quoi ?

En manque ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Janvier 2010)

*EN MANQUE DE LOST OUI !!!*



Lost tu suis un peu ? (c'est reparti pour un tour... )


----------



## estcethomas (29 Janvier 2010)

oui!!!!!


toi aussi?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Janvier 2010)

Bof&#8230;
Sinon, quoi de beau ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

Moi

Quelles sont les 7 merveilles du monde ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Janvier 2010)

Les septs orifices d'une femme si je ne m'abuse 

---> Sort (pardon, continuez sans moi... :casse

Vous en etiez à ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (29 Janvier 2010)

Je viens de compter si tu comptes les trous de nez ça marche

Je me trompe ?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Janvier 2010)

Comme un éléphant !

Sinon, quoi de 9 ?


----------



## aCLR (29 Janvier 2010)

Bah tu sais depuis que SFR les a racheté, c'est mieux. Pis comme orange est dans le capital de sfr, ça rassure un peu plus les investisseurs. Quid de free me diras-tu ? Bah comme les trois acteurs principaux sont associés dans cette entité, j'pense que ça roule&#8230;



Crois-tu qu'il existe une vraie concurrence ?


----------



## NED (30 Janvier 2010)

Ce mot est très idiot si on le découpe CON CUL RANCE !
Ca montre le niveau des opérateurs...

Mais elle a fondu en combien de temps la neige chez vous ce matin?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Janvier 2010)

En rien. On s'est tapés une putain de tempête de neige. 

Et chez vous ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Janvier 2010)

Chez nous les putains prennent 20 euros de l'heure...

C'est dans tes prix ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2010)

Carrément ici c'est 80 

Pourquoi ce prix ?


----------



## Pouasson (30 Janvier 2010)

Elles doivent être 4 fois plus performantes...

T'habites où?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Janvier 2010)

En général, entre les jambes&#8230;

Magical ?


----------



## Pouasson (30 Janvier 2010)

Mystery Tour.  

C'est bien de se cuiter la tronche seul dans son coin parce qu'on est tout seul le jour de son anniv'?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Janvier 2010)

Non, pas top, sauf si on aime ça ! 

Sinon, quoi de 8 ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

2x4 ?

UN ARBRE QUI TOMBE DANS UNE FORET FAIT-IL DU BRUIT, S'IL N'Y A PERSONNE QUI LE REGARDE ?


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

D'après mes oreilles, oui&#8230; On entend pas tous les sons&#8230; seulement ceux qu'on veut bien !

Le Conatus, tu aimes ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Non mais je suis obligé

Tu crois en toi ?


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Oui, même si parfois je me dis que je ne teins pas toujours mes engagements envers moi-même ! 

Et toi, ça va ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Moi oui

Seras-tu seul le 14 février ?


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Joker&#8230;

Et toi ? Joker ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Non seul.

Est ce que trop mettre ses doigts dans son nez favorise les rhino-pharyngites ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Janvier 2010)

a part grossir tes narines.. :love:

Et la cocaïne, ça combat les rhinos tu penses ?


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Faudra m'expliquer&#8230; 

Ça te dérange d'être seul ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Non je suis heureux

Est ce que trop manger de banane peut provoquer un arrêt cardiaque ?


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Ça dépend si tu envoies les morceaux directement dans la cave ou l'aorte&#8230; Là ça peut être chaud&#8230;

Merde, je t'ai découragé de manger de la banane ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

J'en mange pas et je l'ai pas

Plus sérieusement, quel est ton jeu vidéo préféré ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Janvier 2010)

Secret Of Mana sur SNES 

et toi ?


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Mon jeux préféré: avec hésitations: COD 4: MW.

Le tien ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

GTA IV

ta ville préférée ?


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

New York, sans aucun doute !

La tienne ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Cardiff .

Ton film préféré ?


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Lord of The War, amiss ill set pas el seal&#8230;

Le tien ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Janvier 2010)

2001 

Et vous ?


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Euuh un autre alors&#8230; Las Vegas 21.

Et toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Février 2010)

american history x en fait party!



c'est quand qu'il va mourir ce topic?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Février 2010)

Quand plus aucune personne n'y répondra&#8230;

Autrement dit, jamais ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Février 2010)

pas si sur...



A quand les nouveaux mbp?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2010)

En 2010

Quelle est lhistoire du Manekenpis ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Février 2010)

Je ne sais pas !

Toi si ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2010)

Manneken Pis

Tu pisses combien de fois par jour ?


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Février 2010)

4 à 5 fois par jour !
Et toi elle va ta prostate ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Février 2010)

elle va elle va!


Pratiques tu le naturisme?


----------



## tirhum (3 Février 2010)

Nan, seulement le priapisme !... 
Ça ne vous gêne pas ?!...


----------



## estcethomas (3 Février 2010)

personnellement non.



Et vous mesdemoiselles?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2010)

Nope

Quest-ce quun ''bachibouzouk'' ?


----------



## Macuserman (4 Février 2010)

Demande au Captain ! 

Sinon, ça va ?


----------



## tirhum (4 Février 2010)

Pas mal, pis toi ?!...


----------



## estcethomas (4 Février 2010)

tranquillement!


Et toi?


----------



## tirhum (4 Février 2010)

Pas mal, pis toi ?!....


----------



## estcethomas (4 Février 2010)

tran.... AAAAAH stooop!


Et sinon tu racontes quoi?


----------



## Macuserman (4 Février 2010)

Je suis enfin en vacances, ça fait toujours du bien ! 

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2010)

Vendredi prochain , en vacances , même si je reste ici puisque je ne pars qu'en été (ma mère n'a pas ses vacances au bon moment et puis j'ai un ami qui vient à Montpellier).

Sinon , ta journée ?


----------



## Macuserman (4 Février 2010)

Bac blanc Bio et Physique/Chimie. Ma foi, ça allait !

Pas trop dur ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Février 2010)

Elle est même plutôt molle en ce moment&#8230;


Devrais-je prendre quelques pilules ?


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Février 2010)

des pilules bleu bien sur
Mais verras tu la vie en rose ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Février 2010)

Rrose Sélavy&#8230; Ça te dit quelque chose ? Non, je décunne. On est pas là pour se prendre la tête non plus&#8230; Si tu connais, tu vas nous en mettre une tartine. Que tu kiffes trop ce précurseur, etc&#8230; Et si tu ne connais pas, la recherche googoo te renseignera&#8230;


As-tu cliqué sur le lien ?


----------



## Macuserman (4 Février 2010)

Non !

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2010)

Autre chose à faire 

Pourquoi y a t-il toujous du pop-corn au cinéma ?


----------



## Macuserman (5 Février 2010)

Pour faire chier ceux qui veulent écouter tranquillement le film ! 

Pourquoi le Pepsi existe encore ?


----------



## aCLR (5 Février 2010)

fastoche&#8230;
parce qu'il y a de gentils consommateurs qui pensent naïvement que c'est bon
ou
pour éviter à son concurrent d'être en situation de monopole&#8230;


Quelle version choisis-tu ?


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Février 2010)

Celle du "blé"...
Mais peut-on faire du pepsi avec ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2010)

Oui du Blépsi.

Tu ne connais pas ?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Février 2010)

Si. Mais jamais acheté ! 

Sinon la neige ça va ?


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Février 2010)

Laquelle ?
La blanche d'Haddock ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)

Ouais j'ai de la coke en stock

Combien y a t-il d'os dans le corps humain ?


----------



## mado (7 Février 2010)

Combien y a t-il d'os dans le corps humain ?


Sieste ou café au soleil ?


----------



## aCLR (7 Février 2010)

Réaménagement du bureau&#8230; Comme je viens d'acquérir un nouveau plateau de travail pour la station faut bien organiser l'espace&#8230; 


Dois-je ensuite poster une image ce dernier dans le sujet dédié ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)

Pourquoi tu te poses la question ? Bien sûr.

Ton thé préféré ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Février 2010)

Earl Grey of course !

Avec une goutte de lait ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (7 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Earl Grey of course !
> 
> Avec une goutte de lait ?



Non du tout!

Quelle voiture?


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Février 2010)

Aucune...

Ta capsule Nespresso preférée ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)

Goût thé

Demain journée pénible ?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Février 2010)

Oui. Des pistes de ski toute la journée ! 

Et toi ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Février 2010)

Travail 

La France appartient aux gens qui se lèvent tôt et travaillent ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2010)

Je suppose que l'on peut dire cela comme ça ...

Ta citation du jour ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Février 2010)

'_Casse toi pov' con_' 

La tienne ?


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Février 2010)

Il a une belle tête de vainqueur

Ton père fait collection de louches ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Février 2010)

Oui...


C'est grave?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Février 2010)

Non, c'est louche.

T'en as pas marre de ce ciel gris ?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Février 2010)

Bofff...

Sinon ? Ça allait ce WE ?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Février 2010)

fatigant mais juste super!



Tu connais les jungle juice?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Février 2010)

Non !

Qu'est ce ?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Février 2010)

juste les plus grosse soirées drum&bass de Paris et surement de France! 



Il serai pas temps de se lever?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

De se coucher ?

Tu dors combien d'heures par nuit ?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Février 2010)

Étant sonorisateur ça varie... de vendredi à lundi j'ai dormi 4H30 et cette nuit j'ai dormit 15H! 


CD ou vinyle?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

CD

VHS ou DVD ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Février 2010)

VDHVSD simplement...

Minidisc ou DAT ?


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Février 2010)

Dattes de Djerba
et raisins d'où ?


----------



## MacSedik (9 Février 2010)

raisins de corinthe!
lequel des 2 aimes-tu déguster?


----------



## Kleinepopo (10 Février 2010)

Les raisins

Blanc ou noir ?


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Février 2010)

Noir sous forme de rouge
mais peut-être n'aimez vous pas le jus de la treille ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Février 2010)

Non je ne crois pas. 

Qui des chats ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Février 2010)

chien!


montagne?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2010)

Non mer.

Où vivent les abeilles en hiver ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Février 2010)

Dans la ruche sûrement. Mais elles doivent dormir ! 

Sinon ça va ?


----------



## tirhum (10 Février 2010)

Pas mal, pis toi ?!...


----------



## Macuserman (10 Février 2010)

Tranquillou. 
Content de ce début de semaine ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Février 2010)

Non !

Jamais deux sans trois ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Février 2010)

je sais pas

Pourquoi?


----------



## Kleinepopo (11 Février 2010)

Parce que...

Thèse ou pas thèse l'année prochaine ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Février 2010)

boarf moi je dit pas thèse! Tu vas te prendre la tête?



Tu préfèrerai pas passer du bon temps?


----------



## Kleinepopo (11 Février 2010)

si

Mais faut un peu d'argent pour passer du bon temps, non ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Février 2010)

ou juste des bons plans! 


Tu ne crois pas?


----------



## Kleinepopo (11 Février 2010)

Pas trop non...

Encore de la neige ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Février 2010)

oui...


Il serai pas l'heure de partir au taf?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2010)

Non je suis malade.

Pourquoi les Ecossais portent le kilt ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (11 Février 2010)

une bonne raison pour ne pas mettre de caleçon...

Je me trompe ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2010)

Ce n'est pas à exclure .

Bientôt un voyage ?


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Février 2010)

Ah! en caleçon sous les tropiques 
avec du jus d'ananas ou un punch ?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Février 2010)

Dans un monde parfait alors !

Quoi de beau en ce moment ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (11 Février 2010)

Regarde les restes du monde, comme un gros manch' 

NianNianNianNian ?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Février 2010)

Moui !

Mouarf ?


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Février 2010)

Moua rfaire le monde ? Non
et toi refaire quoi aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Macuserman (12 Février 2010)

Refaire la Suisse en chemin inverse. 

Toi rien !?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2010)

Moi refaire les chiottes

Pourquoi dit-on ''mort aux vaches'' ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Février 2010)

En référence à une guéguerre franco allemande.

Le présent fait-il partie de l'histoire ?


----------



## MacSedik (12 Février 2010)

dés qu'on pense aux présent, il est plus là et devient histoire (avec un petit h)... 

sinon c'était bon?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Février 2010)

yes!


tu as déjà été au carnaval de Venise?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2010)

Ouais avec Ezio Auditore da Firenze

Tu le connais ?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Février 2010)

Non, pas personnellement !

Sinon, tu aimes iChat ou tu préfères le "Adium-style" ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2010)

Adium

VLC ou MPlayer ?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Février 2010)

MPlayer&#8230;

TweetDeck ou autre ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2010)

Tweetie

Pourquoi parler d'un ''secret de polichinelle'' ?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Février 2010)

Parce que ça ne nous concerne pas&#8230; 

Pourquoi pas un "secret d'Arlequin" ? Il serait plus&#8230;acidulé ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2010)

Ça n'a rien à voir 

Des projets pour les vacances ?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Février 2010)

Euuh oui, je suis déjà parti là !

Et toi ?


----------



## 217ae1 (13 Février 2010)

moi, c'est la fin de mes vacances.  
mais pour les prochaines, je vais acheter nike+ iPod.  (+ un iPod nano, car cela ne fonctionne pas avec mon mini.)

tu utilises nike+ iPod ?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Février 2010)

Non, mais peut être l'année pro&#8230;

Ça te sert vraiment ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Février 2010)

Disons que du 38 alors que je fais du 44, c'est serré oui....

Eviv Bulgroz ?! :hein:


----------



## Macuserman (13 Février 2010)

Non ! Impossible !

La Turquie dans l'Europe ?


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Février 2010)

Pourquoi pas

Une Europe fédérale ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

Un Schtroumpfissime à la tête de l'Europe !!!

Ca te schtroumpf ?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Schtroumpf alors !

Le NPA ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Nulle part ailleurs 

Tu as beaucoup d'amis ?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

D'après Facebook, 431.
Mais de vrais amis, ça se compte sur les doigts des mains. J'en ai 7, à tout casser.

Il est déjà 13h10 !?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

13h15 

Le jeu que tu attends le plus ?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Mass Effect&#8230; Bioshock 2 a l'air sympa. Mais j'attends aussi GTA 5, et COD: MW3 ! 

Et toi, tu joues souvent ?


----------



## teo (14 Février 2010)

j'ai des amis qui attendent mon druide 73 et mon chassou 71 (?) au niveau 80 mais je peux pas dire que je sois dans l'esprit en ce moment, malgré un gros bonus: un an de co' aux serveurs WoW 

Soleil, nuages ou brume cet après-midi ? (ici soleil glacial)


----------



## thunderheart (14 Février 2010)

Soleil. Du jaune et du bleu.

Tes 3 couleurs préférées ?


----------



## mado (14 Février 2010)

Pourquoi juste 3.. Celles de l'arc en ciel plutôt..

S'habiller ou ne pas s'habiller. Voilà ma question du jour.


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

S'habiller juste ce qu'il faut, en fonction des circonstances....

Lost tu suis ?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Non ! Pas du tout !

Toi oui ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Février 2010)

Non plus.

Un film à aller voir cette aprème ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

*OH QUE OUI !!! J'en suis à l'épisode 3 de la dernière saison et j'attends mercredi prochain pour la suite !!!!*    


Sinon t'as pas froid aux pieds toi ?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Non, moi ce sont mes mains. Une catastrophe !

Pourquoi ? Tu avais peur d'un coup de pied au cul ? 
Un bottage ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

Ah ah ah laisse moi rire... je t'attends vieux ch'noc 

Peureuse ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Peureux oui.

Ton meilleur souvenir de jeunesse ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

Bah je suis en train de les construire, justement, ces futurs souvenirs... 

Ca fait quoi de plus être tout jeune ? :love:


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Pas grand chose à vrai dire ! 

Mais dis moi, tu as vu ce temps ?!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Ouais c'est l'hiver, dingue non ? 

Tes noms favoris ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Février 2010)

BOB.


à quand la légalisation de la marijuana?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

En France&#8230; Va savoir.

Mais tu la prendrais à quelles fins ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Février 2010)

médicinale bien sur!


Pour quoi d'autre?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Va savoir !

Sinon, ça déchire ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Février 2010)

ça déchire!

Pourquoi l'homme aime se saouler?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Parce que ça permet de se désinhiber

Quoi d'autre ?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Paraître intelligent&#8230;

En moyenne&#8230;la cuite est moins chère chez&#8230;Leclerc ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Février 2010)

non.


Pourquoi le serai t'elle?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Vis à vis de leur pub ! 

Sinon, c'est quoi cette horloge en haut à droite de l'iPhone (dans la barre du haut&#8230 ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Février 2010)

par rapport à ma capture? Le réveille.



Tu veux savoir à quelle heure il est?


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Février 2010)

oui.  le mien est a 6h30. 

alors, il est a quelle heure ?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

19h40 je crois&#8230;

C'est pas ça ?


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Février 2010)

donc tu viens de te réveiller.  

l'iPod nano avec sa caméra fait encore envie ou les gens préfèrent le touch ou l'iPhone ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Février 2010)

il est quand même plus pratique par sa taille, je pense.


A quand les nouveaux MBP?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Pas dans longtemps, c'est sûr ! 

Tu les attends ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Février 2010)

oui!


Et l'ipad t'en penses quoi?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

C'est mon prochain achat. Ni plus ni moins.

Et toi ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

Tu m'étonnes...

Moi surement pas, iPad = iNutile 

J'ai tort ? :rateau:


----------



## estcethomas (14 Février 2010)

Oh que non!


vivement demain soir?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Euuuh&#8230; 

Pourquoi ? LOST ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

C'est Mardi soir :rateau:

Vivement vendredi prochain plutôt non ?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Ahh bah ça, aucune idée !

Alors, pourquoi ces jours-ci ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Février 2010)

parce que demain j'ai un exam, c'est tout!


ton dernier concert?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Le festival de Jazz de Juan les Pins&#8230; :love:

Et toi ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

Hier sous la couette après avoir mangé un cassoulet 

Qui me donne le LA ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Février 2010)

le téléphone!


tu sais accorder une guitare à l'oreille?


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

vite fait alors...

Tu joues de la gratte ? Quelle guitare, registre, ampli, effets ?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Rien du tout. La seule chose que je gratte c'est du papier, et j'en gratte, vraiment, beaucoup&#8230;

Tu joues toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Février 2010)

Oui, à des jeux.

Fait super beau, un temps à jouer sous la couette ?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Février 2010)

Ahh ça oui Mais quels jeux !

Comment tu sais ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

Savoir quoi ?

Pourquoi boire à la santé de quelquun ?


----------



## carbonyle (15 Février 2010)

Parce que tu sais pas dans quel état il sera après l'apéro!

D'ailleurs en parlant de ça, ptit jaune ou kro?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Février 2010)

un p'tit jaune, puis une kro!



Et pour toi?


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Février 2010)

plutôt Kro puis p'tit jaune

Mais en a t'on réellement besoin ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Février 2010)

Non, ça va, je tiens bon.

T'as la langue qui colle ?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Février 2010)

Tout dépend sur quoi&#8230;

Enfin, c'est pas un peu indiscret comme question ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Février 2010)

Tout dépend où tu places la barre de l'indiscrétion.

Action discrète ?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Février 2010)

Le harponnage du bateau de Green Peace, très discret ! 

Sinon, quoi de beau ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Février 2010)

Rien en ce moment.

Tu n'attends pas un peu de soleil ?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Février 2010)

Déjà eu, et de toutes manières, m'en fous !

Pourquoi, tu aimes pas les parapluies ?


----------



## aCLR (15 Février 2010)

moi, aime pas parapluie&#8230;
Préfère umbrella&#8230;

Toi aimer umbrella ?


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2010)

Rihanna ?!...


----------



## Macuserman (15 Février 2010)

Ris Anna ! Ris ! Tu verras bien&#8230;
Ouf, je m'en suis sorti !


----------



## thunderheart (15 Février 2010)

Je n'en suis pas sûr.

Tu ne te mélangerais pas un peu les fils ?


----------



## mado (15 Février 2010)

Faut appeler Ariane.

Trop tard pour manger ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

Jamais trop tard.

T'es là, toi ?


----------



## mado (15 Février 2010)

Yep, c'est l'hiver. Trop froid pour sortir.

Tu fais un retour ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

Non, un passage.
Je ne suis pas sage.
Je manque de temps.

Pas toi ?


----------



## mado (15 Février 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non, un passage.
> Je ne suis pas sage.
> Je manque de temps.
> 
> Pas toi ?




J'apprécie le temps là. C'est pas mal aussi.
Le luxe du "je fais ce que je veux".

Pas sage ? (ça veut dire quoi ? )


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

mado a dit:


> Pas sage ? (ça veut dire quoi ? )



Hé hé, nan...
C'était pour la blague, juste pour la bague.

Dommage ?


----------



## mado (15 Février 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hé hé, nan...
> C'était pour la blague, juste pour la bague.
> 
> Dommage ?



Vaniteux  :love:

Un sondage ?
(ne pas lire bondage)


----------



## Macuserman (15 Février 2010)

Oui, d'accord !

Lequel ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Février 2010)

iPad est-ce :

- inutile
- inutile
- à chier

Ton choix ?


----------



## estcethomas (15 Février 2010)

celui que tu veux!


Un lien?


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Février 2010)

Super livre, tu le lira ?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Février 2010)

Oui, je pense...

Les astéroïdes, tu aimes ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

Oui j'en mange tous les matins

Et les volcans ?


----------



## aCLR (16 Février 2010)

Ça me fait peur&#8230;


Y'a-t-il une autre raison pour ne pas aller visiter Hawaii ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

La phobie des bouquets de fleurs 

Pourquoi dit-on ''apprendre par coeur'' ?


----------



## Macuserman (16 Février 2010)

Pour qu'on puisse battre la marche sans s'en rendre compte&#8230;

Tu écoutes ton coeur plus que ta tête ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

J'écoute plus ma tête personnellement.

Comment veux-tu mourir ?


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Février 2010)

Par arrêt du coeur.
auras tu le sourire aux lèvres ?


----------



## tirhum (16 Février 2010)

No sé...





jp.pilet a dit:


> Par arrêt du coeur.


Tu es fin prêt à faire médecine, toi, nan ?!...


----------



## aCLR (16 Février 2010)

Nan, je m'évanouis à la vue d'une aiguille&#8230;


Joues-tu aux courses ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

De jupon seulement 

Ta cuisine préférée ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

La cuisine de chez Ikéa modèle ratabloum .

Ta voiture préférée ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

Le modèle savon 

Tu as des animaux chez toi ?


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Février 2010)

Scott un petit Fox monté sur ressorts
et ton sommier est-il sur ressorts?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Février 2010)

non à latte!


Tu veux tirer un latte toi?


----------



## Aski (16 Février 2010)

Non merci je ne fume pas.


Latte, à qui le tour ?


----------



## Macuserman (16 Février 2010)

Moua !

J'ai des soucis avec les espaces dans les réponses rapides. Ça saute des paragraphes, pareil pour les retours à la ligne ! Quelle poisse ?!


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Février 2010)

La poisse existe-t-elle ? ou n'y a t il que de la malchance ? où est la différence ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Février 2010)

DTC!


Tu aimes cette phrase si philosophique?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Février 2010)

Oui, au moins c'est clair et net !

Platon aurait-il existé ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

Non mais Platoon oui

Haha ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Février 2010)

ihihi!


ohoho?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Février 2010)

Hahaha !

Guiliguili ?


----------



## Aski (17 Février 2010)

Arrête je suis chatouilleux ...


Tu veut mon poing dans ta figure ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

Non.

La violence est le recours des imbéciles.

Non ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Février 2010)

peut être!


Tu aimes les big muff?


----------



## mado (17 Février 2010)

Pas beaucoup d'amateurs on dirait 

Foot ou flood ce soir ?!


----------



## tsss (17 Février 2010)

Une bière entre amis !

Au faite,

Blonde, blanche, brune ou ambrée ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

Blonde pour la bière, brune pour les gonzesses.

Pourquoi certains lèvent-ils le petit doigt ?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Février 2010)

Parce qu'il était dans leur euh&#8230; voilà quoi.

Tiens, que passa ?


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Février 2010)

Dans 2 mn, se passa la descente femme
qui sera ch Olympique de descente ?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Février 2010)

Oui, mais&#8230;

Descente en flèche ?


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Février 2010)

Flêche de tout bois, mais était-ce une question ?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Février 2010)

Oui, j'ai eu un souci de transcription ! 

Pas grave hein ?


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Février 2010)

Pas gras vingt kilos mais est ce du muscle ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Février 2010)

Spongieux le muscle ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Février 2010)

possible!


tu as déjà vue un cadavre ouvert? :love:


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Février 2010)

Oui dans un tas de films...

Plutôt couverture via futures ou via Call/Put ?


----------



## Macuserman (18 Février 2010)

Futures. 

Tu aimes Clint Eastwood ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

Oui

Tu aimes toi ?


----------



## SPIDEY (18 Février 2010)

J'adore 
tu le préfère en tant qu'acteur ou réalisateur ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

Réalisateur

Ton film préféré de lui ?


----------



## Macuserman (18 Février 2010)

Peut être Gran Torino.

Pourquoi ça ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (19 Février 2010)

Comme ça...

Pourquoi pas en acteur ?


----------



## Macuserman (19 Février 2010)

Parce que derrière la caméra, il est bien aussi !

Kevin Spacey, ça te parle ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Oui et ?

Pourquoi les vautours ne meurent-ils pas à manger de la viande avariée ?


----------



## Macuserman (19 Février 2010)

Parce qu'ils ont un estomac coriace&#8230;

Mais ça m'intéresse: pourquoi ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (19 Février 2010)

Je ne sais pas

La réponse ailleurs peut être ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

A observer tout ce que mange le vautour comme viande avariée, on se demande comment fait ce charognard pour ne jamais tomber malade, du moins pas à cause de la viande remplie de choses nauséabondes, de bactéries ou d'insectes qu'elle renferme ! 
Si le vautour n'est pas malade, c'est tout simplement qu'il a l'estomac bien accroché ! 
En effet, le PH très acide de son estomac est tel que cela lui permet de se défendre contre toutes les maladies ou infections que renferme une viande avariée !

Suffisant  ?


----------



## Macuserman (19 Février 2010)

Ahhh j'avais pas tort ! 

Je vais tester ça ce soir ! On verra si le pH de 3 de mon estomac suffira ! Mauvaise idée non ?!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2010)

Très mauvaise tu es mort ?

Ton chiffre préféré ?


----------



## aCLR (20 Février 2010)

11

Tu ne serais pas en train de jouer à l'euromillions, là maintenant ?


----------



## teo (20 Février 2010)

Non, j'ai jamais joué à ces jeux là 


David Carson ou Ruedi Baur ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2010)

David Carson

Burt Lancaster ou Sylvester Stallone ?


----------



## claud (20 Février 2010)

Burt !

Une actrice dans « J'irai au paradis car l'enfer est ici » ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

Claire Keim

Pourquoi dit-on dune personne qu'elle est snob ?


----------



## freefalling (21 Février 2010)

Quelle question, non mais !

Sur quoi es-tu assis ?


----------



## teo (21 Février 2010)

Chaise Ikea, avec un coussin.

Dimanche actif ou paresseux ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

Macgenerationneux , paresseux 

Tu as des enfants ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Février 2010)

non!!!


t'es pas à la fise aujourd'hui?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Février 2010)

Non.

C'est quoi la fise ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Février 2010)

Eh l'autre hé, il ne connaît pas la fise...

Provinciale ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

Si tu veux 

Quel est ton hobby favori ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Février 2010)

Les femmes... 

Quelle est ta marque de Dentifrice ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Février 2010)

Absolument aucune idée!


Tu as déjà eu un kernel panik sur mac?


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Février 2010)

Jamais ! que Steve m'en préserve...

Jeanne d'Arc ?


----------



## claud (22 Février 2010)

« Dans ce monde où Isabeau de Bavière avait signé à Troyes la mort de la France, dans ce monde où le dauphin doutait d'être dauphin, la France d'être la France, l'armée d'être une armée, elle refit l'armée, le roi, la France... »
( extraits d'un discours génial d'André Malraux en 1964)

Une actrice dans « Le Genou de Claire » ?


----------



## jp.pilet (22 Février 2010)

huuum le genou... de laurence
la gent masculine sera t elle toujours aussi bête ?


----------



## claud (22 Février 2010)

Encore plus que la gent trotte-menu dont parle La Fontaine !

(La Gent trotte-menu s'en vient chercher sa perte.
Un Rat sans plus s'abstient d'aller flairer autour.
C'était un vieux routier ; il savait plus d'un tour ;
Même il avait perdu sa queue à la bataille.
Ce bloc enfariné ne me dit rien qui vaille,
S'écria-t-il de loin au Général des Chats :
Je soupçonne dessous encor quelque machine. )


Dans « Pas de printemps pour Marnie » que fait Marnie ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)

Secrétaire-comptable

Vas-tu aller voir Shutter Island ?


----------



## claud (22 Février 2010)

Oui c'est un fascinant voyage à l'intérieur du cerveau humain, semble-t-il !

Marnie s'enfuit avec quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)

Avec la caisse.

Fan à fond de ce film ?


----------



## wath68 (22 Février 2010)

Je ne connais pas.

Vous ne trouvez pas que l'imbécile qui a lancé ce jeu idiot mérite d'être lapidé à coup de marshmallow sur la place publique ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Février 2010)

pire encore!


Tu viens voir ce qu'est devenue ta bétise d'un soir?


----------



## wath68 (23 Février 2010)

Je suis désolé.
J'ai bien essayé les cures de désintox, les patches, etc... mais rien n'y fait.

Superman ou Spiderman ?


----------



## claud (23 Février 2010)

Je suis un accro de la petite amie de Spiderman, pas de celle de Superman ...

Quel acteur dans « Trois Couleurs : Rouge » ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

Jean-Louis Trintignant 

Tu vomis souvent ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Février 2010)

pas mal oui...


Pourquoi?


----------



## Aski (23 Février 2010)

Parce que là j'ai faim et pas de quoi m'acheter à manger. Donc j'espérais que ...



Tu as vomi en lisant ma réponse ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Février 2010)

Monsieur n'est pas une tapette, mais commissaire de police 

J'avais tout d'abord pensé à une tapette géante ?


----------



## Macuserman (24 Février 2010)

Ahhh non ! Quand même pas !

Si ?


----------



## claud (24 Février 2010)

Mais oui : pour attraper une grosse souris par exemple.

Grace Kelly : son meilleur rôle à ton avis ?


----------



## Macuserman (24 Février 2010)

Sa vie
Pourquoi, tu aimes ?


----------



## claud (24 Février 2010)

Oui mais hélas elle a quitté le cinéma pour épouser un « prince » ....

Son partenaire dans « La Main au collet » ?


----------



## Macuserman (24 Février 2010)

Non
Sinon, joyeux annive iPapy ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Le surnom de merde trouvé par les fanboys ...

Son partenaire dans « La Main au collet » ?


----------



## havez (24 Février 2010)

_Oui  je l'ai vu, et il va bien   (il te remet le bonjour Macuserman  )

Son pur ou Son édulcoré? (j'ai vraiment pas pu m'en empêcher de la poser celle-là )
_
Edit: Oups, C0rentin m'a distancé...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Son pur


Son partenaire dans « La Main au collet » ?


----------



## Macuserman (24 Février 2010)

Non, pas trop&#8230;

Sinon, tu connais la musique de la fin de cette pub:
(vers 00:54 et  partir de 00:30) ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4mH-0zriRM


----------



## claud (25 Février 2010)

Non, pas trop

Son partenaire dans « La Main au collet » ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (25 Février 2010)

Je ne sais plus. 

Toi qui demandes, tu sais ?


----------



## claud (25 Février 2010)

Cary Grant !!

Quelles autres « blondes sophistiquées » des films de Hitchcock ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2010)

Pamela Anderson

Pourquoi dit-on qu'on est dans de beaux draps ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Février 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pamela Anderson
> 
> Pourquoi dit-on qu'on est dans de beaux draps ?



[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HfTPZ-iUkWE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HfTPZ-iUkWE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


 

Bien ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (26 Février 2010)

Ah oui, non j'étais en train de boire mon café !

Qui d'autre pour "être dans de beaux draps"


----------



## estcethomas (26 Février 2010)

Ça dépend... 


Avec toi?


----------



## Macuserman (26 Février 2010)

Tout dépend tes goûts ! 

Sinon, belle journée ?


----------



## havez (26 Février 2010)

Bof bof =/

Violence, réagir ou rester de marbre? =/


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

Réagir violemment en restant de marbre

La personne que tu détestes le plus ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Février 2010)

Le nain qui se dit président de *tous* les français 

Ton souvenir d'écolier le plus marquant ?


----------



## havez (26 Février 2010)

L'attenta que l'on a porté à ma personne... 


Je me lance dans une composition After Effect, ou je m'occupe des feuilles de cours à photocopier?


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Février 2010)

havez a dit:


> L'attenta que l'on a porté à ma personne...
> 
> 
> Je me lance dans une composition After Effect, ou je m'occupe des feuilles de cours à photocopier?




l'Art avant tout 

Victoire en Rugby ?


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Février 2010)

Victoire en rugby ! ... C'est plus facile à dire le lendemain 
Cela durera-t-il ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2010)

Non

Pourquoi la marque Nike ?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Février 2010)

Bah en plus ça se prononce "Naïe Ki" ! 

Pourquoi a-t-il neigé sur Yesterday ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2010)

Parce que l'hiver traine ...

Ta saison favorite ?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Février 2010)

L'été je pense, quoique j'aime bien le printemps ! 

Tu vas à la plage toi ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Février 2010)

l'été oui ça m'arrive...

And I try ?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Février 2010)

I try try try !

La chanson ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Février 2010)

Yes !!! 

Une belle daube hein ?! :love:


----------



## Macuserman (27 Février 2010)

Ça dépend l'artiste quand même&#8230;
Non ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Février 2010)

Faut voir 

Tu es en train de me dire que même avec des paroles et une mélodie naze, si une chanson est interprétée par une diva de la chanson, alors ça change tout ? :mouais:


----------



## Macuserman (27 Février 2010)

Bah regarde les reprises de Béatrice Ardisson, elles sont meilleures que les originales, donc ça peut être l'inverse aussi ! 

Tu es pas d'accord ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2010)

Non.

Alors tu as aimé Xynthia ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Février 2010)

Non

Alors pourquoi t'as failli mourir today ? :rateau:


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Février 2010)

Mourir d'aimer :love:
Mais nourrir de mets ?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Février 2010)

Aucune idée, mais ça m'intéresse !

Pourquoi tu as failli mourir ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2010)

J'ai esquivé une tuile.

Tu te prends souvent des râteaux ?


----------



## havez (28 Février 2010)

Cela ne m'est jamais arrivé, mais un arbre, si, aujourd'hui :rateau:

Beaucoup de dégâts? :sick:


----------



## Macuserman (28 Février 2010)

Quedal, un panneau Soléa "Arrêt temporaire" qui est tombé !

Quel nom bizarre pour une tempête non ?


----------



## havez (28 Février 2010)

Oui, et surtout quelle idée de leur donner des noms :rateau: 

Entrer en contact avec Charlie Clouser, woooah? :love:


----------



## Macuserman (1 Mars 2010)

Déjà vu ce nom
Qui est ce ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2010)

Un musicien de Nine Inch Nails

Demain est-il vraiment un autre jour ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (1 Mars 2010)

Tout est relatif...

Sera-t-il dans la continuité d'aujourd'hui ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mars 2010)

...en A&#8712;I si et seulement si &#8704;&#949;>0, &#8707;&#945;>0, &#8704;x&#8712;I, |x&#8722;A|<&#945; &#8658; |f(x)&#8722;f(A)|<&#949;.

Tu veux les limites aussi ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (1 Mars 2010)

wi

à l'infini et quand ça tend vers 0 aussi, c'est possible ?


----------



## claud (2 Mars 2010)

À l'infini ça ne tend pas forcément vers zéro ; par exemple :

    « Il est évident, nos sens nous lattestent, que dans ce monde certaines choses se meuvent. Or, tout ce qui se meut est mû par un autre. En effet, rien ne se meut quautant quil est en puissance par rapport au terme de son mouvement, tandis quau contraire, ce qui meut le fait pour autant quil est en acte; car mouvoir, cest faire passer de la puissance à lacte, et rien ne peut être amené à lacte autrement que par un être en acte, comme un corps chaud en acte, tel le feu, rend chaud en acte le bois qui était auparavant chaud en puissance, et par là il le meut et laltère. Or il nest pas possible que le même être, envisagé sous le même rapport, soit à la fois en acte et en puissance; il ne le peut que sous des rapports divers ; par exemple, ce qui est chaud en acte ne peut pas être en même temps chaud en puissance; mais il est, en même temps, froid en puissance. Il est donc impossible que sous le même rapport et de la même manière quelque chose soit à la fois mouvant et mû, cest-à-dire quil se meuve lui-même. Il faut donc que tout ce qui se meut soit mû par un autre. Donc, si la chose qui meut est mue elle-même, il faut quelle aussi soit mue par une autre, et celle-ci par une autre encore. Or, on ne peut ainsi continuer à linfini, car dans ce cas il ny aurait pas de moteur premier, et il sensuivrait quil ny aurait pas non plus dautres moteurs, car les moteurs seconds ne meuvent que selon quils sont mus par le moteur premier, comme le bâton ne meut que sil est mû par la main. Donc il est nécessaire de parvenir à un moteur premier qui ne soit lui-même mû par aucun autre ... »


De qui est ce texte ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Mars 2010)

Un certain Thomas...


Sur quoi ont bossé Bollerslev et Nelson ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Mars 2010)

Euuhh

Mandela ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Mars 2010)

Pas vraiment!


Mais qu'est ce que je fais déjà debout? :s


----------



## tsss (3 Mars 2010)

tu penses a te recoucher .

et moi, qu'est-ce que je fous couché . ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Mars 2010)

Tu fais ce que tout les français ou presque font ! 

Sinon, le 3 mars ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Mars 2010)

tranquillement!


et toi?


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2010)

Ça va&#8230;
Pis toi ?!&#8230;


----------



## Macuserman (3 Mars 2010)

Coolement, merci&#8230;

Quoi de beau au programme ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Mars 2010)

aujourd'hui rien de spéciale... retrait de permit de conduire...


tu es sur twitter?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Mars 2010)

Oui, j'y suis !

Tu t'es fait retirer ton permis ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Mars 2010)

non je l'ai eu il y a un mois et j'ai été chercher le papier définitif!


A quoi ça te sert twitter principalement?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Mars 2010)

Mettre des petits statuts ponctuels, pas grand chose d'autres !

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2010)

À rien ...

Poppers ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Mars 2010)

:rose:

Tu veux pas un whisky d'abord ?


----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2010)

Et ma main dans ta gueule !

Et ma main dans ta gueule ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Mars 2010)

Et ta main dans ma gueule...

Quoi qu'est-ce qu'elle a ma gueule ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Mars 2010)

ben...


camera sony?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2010)

Oh non pas encore !

Pourquoi les bébés sont tout ridés quand ils naissent ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (4 Mars 2010)

parce qu'iis sont pas complètement formés.

Non ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Mars 2010)

Non, il y'a une explication scientifique à cela en fait...


LaTeX, tu aimes ?


----------



## claud (5 Mars 2010)

non cela me rappelle trop : ax² +bx + c = 0
(j'ai aimé mais il y a autre choses heureusement pour l'intellect)
N.B. ceci étant quelle merveille la belle (et désormais si rare) typographie (Dès Noël où un zéphyr haï me vêt de glaçons würmiens, je dîne d'exquis rôtis de b&#339;uf au kir à l'aÿ d'âge mûr et cætera !) (donc bravo LaTeX)

lequel des 4 X-Men préfères-tu ?


----------



## Macuserman (5 Mars 2010)

Le loup-garou ! 

Comment ça ? C'est pas un loup garou ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mars 2010)

On dirait bien.

Tu aimes Garou ?


----------



## claud (5 Mars 2010)

Wolverine, malgré les apparences, n'est pas la brebis galeuse du  groupe X-men. Son tempérament de loup (garou ?) devrait le faire  fatalement agir et vivre en meute. Pourtant, c'est avant tout la  solitude et la tranquillité que l'homme recherche.

Il s'agit de quel acteur ?


----------



## teo (5 Mars 2010)

Un bestial mélange de sensualité et de brutalité, Hugh Jackman. Je jouerai bien au loup, moi, là 


Et vous aimez les chiens ?


----------



## mado (5 Mars 2010)

Je déteste ! (Sauf le labrador du CCM )




Côte de boeuf ou.... côte de boeuf ?


----------



## tirhum (5 Mars 2010)

Viande tendre, alors... 
'péro ?!&#8230;


----------



## teo (5 Mars 2010)

Un macon blanc pour moi alors avec quelques huîtres, aux halles de Lyon, rue Lafayette, ensuite, une jolie pièce de viande accompagnée d'un Aloxe Corton ... avant d'aller prendre l'air sur les quais de Saône...

Bien envie d'aller réserver chez Tête d'Oie pour ce soir, vous m'accompagnez ?


----------



## Lamégère (5 Mars 2010)

Ca serait avec plaisir mais j'ai piscine...

Je suis sure que je vous ai manqué!!! Hein hein c'est ça hein???


----------



## estcethomas (5 Mars 2010)

non sans plus...



a table?


----------



## Lamégère (5 Mars 2010)

non fini, maintenant c'est CCC 

Bon et le soleil, il va réapparaitre un jour ou non?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Mars 2010)

il fait beau chez moi!


à quand les prochains mbp?


----------



## Galuz (5 Mars 2010)

Quand Steve enlèvera ses lunettes.

Vais-je faire moins de 2h dimanche?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Mars 2010)

ça dépend...


pour faire quoi?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mars 2010)

Dormir derrière la vitre.

Tu ronfles ?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Mars 2010)

à vrai dire je n'en sais rien, mais ça ne m'étonnerai pas plus que ça, par contre ta copine je te raconte pas c'est une horreur!

ton prochain concert?


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Mars 2010)

On s'en fou de ça...

Alors comme ça tu couches aves la copines des autres macUsers toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Mars 2010)

macuser ou non


une bonne soirée ce soir?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2010)

Je suppose ...

Une grasse mat' demain ?


----------



## Macuserman (5 Mars 2010)

Quedal ouai ! 3 heures de maths, ça oui ! 

Toi oui ?


----------



## tirhum (5 Mars 2010)

Mon pov' lapin, c kro dur !... 
Tu veux prendre mes nuits de garde ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2010)

Avec plaisir, ça me fera de l'occupation et si cela peut aider (ou pas).

Tu bosses dans quoi ?


----------



## tirhum (5 Mars 2010)

Ambulances, nuits de garde SAMU&#8230;
Ça te dit toujours ?!...


----------



## Macuserman (5 Mars 2010)

Je dirais pas non, même si je ne serais pas vraiment efficace&#8230;

Mais bon, tu aimes quand même ton boulot je suppose, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2010)

Je suis à l'école, mouais moyen quoi.

Et ta vie privée te satisfait ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (5 Mars 2010)

Oui !

Pas la tienne ?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Mars 2010)

Si elle me va très bien, même si je suis pas simple&#8230;

J'ai vraiment des problèmes avec les espaces et les mises à la ligne&#8230;
Ça m'en saute parfois, puis je reviens à la ligne d'après&#8230; Pas toi ?


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Mars 2010)

Aussi mais pas de la même façon
j'en saute parfois... Et ma ligne revient  
Vous en pensez quoi du jeûne ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2010)

Moi je les aime bien.

Et les vieux ?


----------



## havez (6 Mars 2010)

Pas vraiment, lundi lui en est un 

C'est bien quand la forme est là?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Mars 2010)

Oui, je me rappelle toujours de quand j'étais pas malade, quand je suis malade, et ça me rend&#8230; malade ! 

Pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2010)

Parce que tu es malade

Autant pour moi ou au temps pour moi ?


----------



## elephantbleu (6 Mars 2010)

les deux.

quand as tu fait l'amour pour la dernière fois?


----------



## ScubaARM (6 Mars 2010)

- 48 heures

Trompes tu


----------



## Macuserman (6 Mars 2010)

On se trompe soi même de temps en temps&#8230;

Sinon, ce soir, quoi de beau ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2010)

Chili corn carne

Et demain ?


----------



## teo (7 Mars 2010)

Demain on verra bien.



Théâtre avec des collègues, cinéma avec ton ex ou Eurodisney avec tes neveux ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2010)

Cinéma avec mon ex pour la reconquérir.

As-tu eu une crise d'adolescence ?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Mars 2010)

pas vraiment...


Alors ça a marché?


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Mars 2010)

oui mais je peux te dire que j'en ai bien chié toute la journée avec ces fichier .Mex de ***, entre me retapper la fonction en C++, essayer de decripter des tutos de Mathworks à la c**, ...

Et toi ton WE, à chier aussi ?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Mars 2010)

pas vraiment non!


tu aimes la DnB?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2010)

Pas vraiment non.

Es-tu quelqu'un de joyeux ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Mars 2010)

je pense oui!


tu connais un bon disquaire sur paris?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2010)

Les Disquaires à Bastille

Pourquoi les bébés sont tout ridés quand ils naissent ?


----------



## Aski (8 Mars 2010)

Peut-être parce que ils ont passé 9 mois dans un liquide, tout comme toi tu as la peau des doigts qui plisse dans ils sont restés trop longtemps dans l'eau.


En fait j'en sait rein, mais mon explication est crédible, non ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Mars 2010)

C'est ton avatar qu'est pas crédible pour tout te dire... 

Pourquoi avoir changé ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Mars 2010)

bonne question!


A quand la vente de stupéfiant sur internet?


----------



## Aski (9 Mars 2010)

Ben on peut inaugurer le principe si tu veut.



Tu connais un bon fournisseur ?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Mars 2010)

non...



C'est quoi cette question?


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Mars 2010)

Je te la fait à 60 les 0.8g, ça te vas ?

Sinon de la MDMA aussi ?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Mars 2010)

non merci pour les amphet, plutôt champi ou LSA LSD! 


Et si on arrêtait là?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2010)

Oui que l'eau

Et d'air pur ?


----------



## Aski (9 Mars 2010)

Et d'amour aussi.


Ce sera tout ?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Mars 2010)

euh...


Un peu de son aussi non?


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Mars 2010)

et de drogue aussi...

LSD ?


----------



## Aski (9 Mars 2010)

Jamais essayé ...



Tu en as un peu sur toi ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Mars 2010)

avait... 

De l'ether sinon ?


----------



## Aski (9 Mars 2010)

Mais c'est pas pareil, ...


Tu m'en sert un verre quand même ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (10 Mars 2010)

A cette heure ci, ça sera sans moi

Une tasse de café peut être ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Mars 2010)

Alors la je ne dis pas non!


Dans quelle tenue dors tu?


----------



## freefalling (10 Mars 2010)

j'ai du mal a supporter un vêtement au coucher, donc ..

-> diurne ou nocturne ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Mars 2010)

Oiseau de nuit, assurément 

Casanier ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Mars 2010)

Des fois oui, des fois non.

T'as besoin de sommeil en ce moment ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Mars 2010)

Non, j'ai eu un bon coup de fatigue y'a 3 semaines, mais maintenant N.I.C.K.E.L 

Ce soir on s'matte le nouvelle épisode de Lost ? ^^


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2010)

Non merci.

Du foot alors ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Mars 2010)

Ce soir, de l'immunologie&#8230; !

Toi tu regardes l'OL ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2010)

Non un film

Ton dernier coup de coeur tient ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (10 Mars 2010)

c'est pas nouveau : American Story X

Dernier livre lu ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Mars 2010)

je viens de relire 1984! Maintenant je suis sur le meilleur des mondes.


Ce ne serai pas l'heure de la douche?


----------



## Kleinepopo (11 Mars 2010)

Pas de pot, c'est encore l'heure du café... 

Qui n'en veut pas ?


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Mars 2010)

Me
hum le thé au petit déjeuner
et à 16h30 ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Mars 2010)

A 16H30 c'est l'heure du café clope entre deux balance!


Et à 2H? :love:


----------



## thunderheart (11 Mars 2010)

L'heure du crime.

Tu mettras le réveil à quelle heure ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2010)

À 7h15

Pourquoi le drapeau du Canada est-il une feuille d'érable ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Mars 2010)

parce que c'est font poussé la bas!


sur quel drapeau faut il mettre une feuille de cannabis alors?


----------



## Kleinepopo (12 Mars 2010)

Celui que t'as mis sur le mur de ta piaule ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Mars 2010)

non pas vraiment...


Tu veux m'en tisser un?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2010)

Non je ne sais pas faire ça.

Tu as déjà eu une entorse ?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Mars 2010)

oui plus d'une!


Un membre cassé?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2010)

Pas pour le moment.

Pourquoi les moucherons ne sont-ils pas tués par la pluie ?


----------



## Aski (12 Mars 2010)

Parce que ils sont immortel !!!


Plus sérieusement, une autre suggestion ?


----------



## rabisse (12 Mars 2010)

Recherche Google:

 "En effet, on pourrait penser que les moucherons devraient être ''assommés'' par les gouttes de pluie, parfois violentes. Il n'en est rien.
Les gouttes de pluie, en tombant, poussent l'air devant elles. 
Les moucherons, quant à eux, sont très légers, et sont donc poussés par l'air que pousse la pluie, avant d'être touchés par les gouttes.
Donc en cas de pluie, les moucherons ne sont même pas touchés par les gouttes !"

Pourquoi souhaiter que les moucherons soient tués par la pluie?


----------



## Kleinepopo (12 Mars 2010)

Parce que c'est des vraies saloperies...

Une raison pour les laisser en vie ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2010)

Pour te faire plaisir.





A part les moucherons, d'autres spécimens à éliminer ?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Mars 2010)

le con!


Tu as de la compagnie ce soir dans ton lit?


----------



## teo (13 Mars 2010)

Tout dépend si je branche un plan q. Mais y'a peu de chance qu'il reste dormir : "_Breakfast is not included_ " est la règle de base. 


Es-tu majeur sexuellement ?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Mars 2010)

euh.... Oui je crois!


Intéressées?


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Mars 2010)

Faut voir...

Forte poitrine ?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Mars 2010)

si c'est une proposition je dis pas non!


alors?


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Mars 2010)

t'es sur que tu ne veux pas des implants modèle "fortes poitrines" ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (13 Mars 2010)

non merci, c'est pas très pratique...

T'aime les fortes poitrines ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Mars 2010)

Non en fait...

Tu aimes les poires ?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Mars 2010)

oui, bien juteuse!


Et toi?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Mars 2010)

Oui, sauf PearC ! 

Sinon ?


----------



## Aski (13 Mars 2010)

Ben sinon je rentre d'un bon resto avec ma copine.


Que dire de plus ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Mars 2010)

si ta copine est bonne ? 

:rateau:


----------



## Macuserman (14 Mars 2010)

Euhhh&#8230;

Devrais-je répondre à ça ?


----------



## Aski (14 Mars 2010)

Non, tu m'a grillé la place ! 



Il cherche les ennuis ?


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Mars 2010)

Non la gros' provoc.
sommes nous sensible à ce genre de ficelle ?


----------



## rabisse (14 Mars 2010)

Sommes-nous la sécheresse
Sommes-nous la vaillance
Ou le dernier coquelicot

Sommes nous des gonzesses
Sommes-nous de connivence
Ou le dernier coquelicot

Sommes-nous la noblesse
Sommes nous les eaux troubles
Sommes-nous le souvenir

Seul m'ont laissé
Les passions immortelles
Seul m'ont laissé
Nos offenses

Sommes-nous?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2010)

Nous sommes.

Pourquoi la mer change-t-elle de couleur ?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Mars 2010)

À cause des récifs&#8230;

Sinon, tout va bien ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2010)

Bof dur dur de se remettre de deux jours de carnaval.

Et toi ta tête ça va ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Mars 2010)

Elle va mieux.

Un peu de bleu fait il du bien .?


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Mars 2010)

Mis à part les bleus à l'âme
mais hier le bleu a- t -il fait du bien aux blancs ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Mars 2010)

Sans doute sous la douche :love:

T'as pas vu les images ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2010)

Non 

La sorte de pâtes que tu aimes le plus ?


----------



## tsss (15 Mars 2010)

Les Tagliatelles 

mais  bolognaise ou carbonara ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2010)

Bolognaise et ça ne se discute pas.

Parmesan ou gruyère ?


----------



## teo (15 Mars 2010)

Etivaz !

Bleu ou Roquefort ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2010)

Bleu

Tu t'ennuies souvent ?


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Mars 2010)

Jamais, liberté dans la solitude.
La liberté est-elle dans la méditation ?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Mars 2010)

Allez savoir. 

Dodo !?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mars 2010)

Non, c'est boulot maintenant.

Tu écoutes la radio, de la musique au boulot ?


----------



## teo (16 Mars 2010)

Les quelques 5 Go de musique de mon iPhone (je change chaque semaine son contenu) et, quand je bosse chez moi, mes 22k éléments de ma disco ou des radios web (groove salad, friskyradio...)


Si tu bois du thé ou du café, quelle couleur ? Pantone 130, jaune d'or pour ma pomme  :love:


----------



## freefalling (16 Mars 2010)

Le plus approchant serait peut-être le Vert citron 388C , pour le Thé Vert Mariage Frères Fuji Yama, que j'affectionne ++

Masturbation, un art ?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Mars 2010)

je ne sais pas...


Si oui est tu un artiste?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mars 2010)

J'suis assez artiste oui :love:

Se faire du bien permet-il d'échapper au mal ?


----------



## teo (16 Mars 2010)

Se faire du bien fait du bien au mâle surtout  (oui bon elle est un peu pourrite mais )


Un peu d'art, en duo ou solo ?


----------



## freefalling (16 Mars 2010)

L'un, puis l'autre, etc ...

are you original ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2010)

Pas plus qu'un autre.

Are you stupid ?


----------



## Aski (16 Mars 2010)

Yes, i am !


Tu l'avais pas déjà remarqué ?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Mars 2010)

a vrai dire je ne t'avais jamais remarqué...


C'est quoi le programme de demain?


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Mars 2010)

On va voir les vaches

En parlant de vache, comment va la soeur de la belle-mère de la cousine de ta copine ? :rateau:


----------



## Aski (16 Mars 2010)

Heu ... je suppose qu'elle va bien.


Pourquoi, tu veut son numéro ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mars 2010)

De CB oui stp.

Tu as le code aussi ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Mars 2010)

2387

Tu veux quoi d'autre ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mars 2010)

Un Mojito.

Z'avez pas soif vous avec ce temps ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Mars 2010)

si bien sur!


Tu prends quoi?


----------



## Aski (17 Mars 2010)

Un cocktail sans Alcool !


Avec ceci ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mars 2010)

Voire cela.

Cahin Caha, va tranquille, va docile, va ....... ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2010)

Faire caca.

Un cadratin ou un demi ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Mars 2010)

quatre demi !

Chaud lapin ?


----------



## Aski (17 Mars 2010)

oui, c'est pour ça que j'ai remis le lapin crétin !

t'a pas un bon plan cul ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Mars 2010)

peut etre...


Tu penses avoir mieux a proposer?


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Mars 2010)

j'ai 2 plans cul.

Un troisième ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (17 Mars 2010)

Ah oui j'en ai un !

Ca vous intéresse ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Mars 2010)

Uniquement avec les prêtres ou hommes d'églises...

C'est dans tes cordes ?


----------



## Aski (17 Mars 2010)

pas de chances je suis juif ...


un rabin peut-être ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Mars 2010)

Deal ! 

Deal ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Mars 2010)

sans plus...


Nuit solitaire?


----------



## Aski (17 Mars 2010)

ben je crois qu'il ne reste plus que ça.


main droite ou gauche ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Mars 2010)

Aski a dit:


> ben je crois qu'il ne reste plus que çza.
> 
> 
> main droite ou gauche ?




Celle d'un prêtre juif

Vaseline ?


----------



## Aski (17 Mars 2010)

j'ai déjà du gel parfumé.


tu préfère quoi ????


----------



## teo (18 Mars 2010)

Salive si c'est pour solo. Gel soluble à l'eau pour... ; et pour... à base de silicone, tellement bien 


Ca sent le printemps, non ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Mars 2010)

carrément! 


Ce soir on fait la fête?


----------



## teo (18 Mars 2010)

Ouais, on fête l'annif' d'un de 3 du 110, et Voices va encore nous faire marrer je sens 


Alcool blanc ou brun ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mars 2010)

Rouge.

Le soleil donne la même couleur aux gens ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

Non.

Pourquoi certains animaux muent-ils ?


----------



## pickwick (18 Mars 2010)

pour grandir.

l'ornithorynque a-t-il des poils ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

Oui

Ta ville préférée ?


----------



## Aski (19 Mars 2010)

Celle ou habite ma copine ! Bon y a pas grand chose à faire là bas, mais c'est juste parce que elle y habite ... 



Je ne sait pas quoi demander à mon tour, t'aurais pas une idée ?


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Mars 2010)

si bien sur :rateau:
Que peut on faire dans une ville où il n'y a pas grand chose à faire mais où il y a une copine ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (19 Mars 2010)

Rester au lit toute la journée ???


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mars 2010)

Ah oui, le bonheur.

Une copine, du café, des gateaux, des dvds... y manque quelque chose ?


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Mars 2010)

Des pilules bleues pour résister ?


----------



## mado (19 Mars 2010)

Tant qu'à faire, mieux vaut partager des pilules blanches..

Entrée, plat, fromage, dessert, café ET sieste ?!


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mars 2010)

Tout bon, sauf apéro avant, et pas de sieste après. Quoique :mouais:

Pourquoi les mouettes et les goëlands visent ma fenêtre ?


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Mars 2010)

Très Hitchkockien
"les oiseaux" remake ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2010)

J'espère pas :rateau:

Pourquoi a-t-on des aphtes


----------



## Aski (19 Mars 2010)

C'est à cause d'une bactérie "Hershave". Aphtes Hershave ...


C'est pourri, non ?


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Mars 2010)

Plus c'est "calambourdinesque" plus j'adore 
Calambourdinesque ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2010)

Comme tu veux

Tu es un fêtard ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Mars 2010)

Moi? Nooon, ma preuve je sors rarement le dimanche soir! (les autres jours par contre...)


Mais est ce faire la fête que de faire son métier?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2010)

Si t'es DJ pourquoi pas.

Tu aimes les boissons énergétiques ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Mars 2010)

aimer c'est pas vraiment le mot, mais j'en boit oui.


Tu aimes la serie dexter?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2010)

J'aime beaucoup les deux premières saisons.

Et Oz ?


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Mars 2010)

Bôf la violence à l'écran fusse-t-il petit, n'est pas ma tasse de thé
Mais en buvez vous ?


----------



## freefalling (21 Mars 2010)

Enormément. Voire à l'excès. 

Mariage Frères ou Fauchon ?


----------



## teo (21 Mars 2010)

Un "simple" _Blue Mountain_ de la _Maison des Thés_. 

Paris-Brest ou Gateau landais ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Mars 2010)

Paris-Brest!


13H c'est une bonne heure pour se lever?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

Excellente !

Tu as une phobie ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Mars 2010)

non, ou du moins je ne l'ai pas encore trouvé!


Une allergie?


----------



## freefalling (21 Mars 2010)

Chat / chien / porc.
Sucre avec modération, aussi (mais impossible de résister).

Une envie ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

De boire une bière

Laquelle choisir ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Mars 2010)

Ben ça ça dépend de ton humeur!


alors ce sera laquelle pour toi?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

Une Leffe 

Blonde ou brune ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Mars 2010)

aujourd'hui ce serai blonde! (gueule de bois!)



Et pour toi?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

Blonde.

Pourquoi dit-on un maître-queux ?


----------



## freefalling (21 Mars 2010)

> Le mot queux vient du latin cognus, de coquere, cuire. Chez les citoyens romains, un cuisinier était appelé un queux. Plus tard, lofficier qui commandait à tous les officiers de la cuisine et de la table fut nommé Grand Queux de France.
> Plus près de nous, il devint Officier de bouche et dans les maisons princières du siècle dernier, on utilisait fréquemment le terme : Chef de bouche.



Une envie de "queux-er" ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Mars 2010)

non, plus d'une petite console sympa!


Quelqu'un pour m'aider financièrement?


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Mars 2010)

Tiens 1 cts d'euro

T'aurais pas 100 euros toi à me dépanner par contre ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

Non m'sieur, je suis radin.

Es-tu un psychopathe ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Mars 2010)

On l'est tous un peu à ses heures perdues non ?

Jamais eu envie de tuer ton voisin ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

Tous les jours mais je n'ai pas les couilles

Es-tu le con de quelqu'un ? Si oui qui ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Mars 2010)

je suppose que oui, mais de qui je ne sais pas!


Tu pratiques le naturisme?


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Mars 2010)

Dans mon pieu et sous la douche.

Dieu existe-t-il ?


----------



## Anderssonpaul (21 Mars 2010)

Si il a existé , il est mort.

Aime tu Sarko ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Mars 2010)

oui bien sur! J'ai un grand poster de lui qui fait tout mon plafond! et tout les soirs je le remercie pour tout ce qu'il fait de bien pour notre pays! 


Comment ne pas l'aimer?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

Suffit de le regarder diriger votre pays.

Tu ferais mieux que lui ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Mars 2010)

Fingers in the nose

T'as voté ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Mars 2010)

j'y vais là!


Rouge ou bleu ce soir?


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Mars 2010)

Si c'est bleu je tue tout mes voisins

Monochromatique tu penses ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Mars 2010)

j'espère!


Tu as deja mis un coup de pied dans les testicules d'un robot?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Mars 2010)

Non pas vraiment.

Tu connais Asimov ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Mars 2010)

Le cycle fondation, les robots de grands classiques.

Et Pierre Bordage ?


----------



## teo (21 Mars 2010)

Edit: grillé


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

Non je ne connais pas grillé.

Mousseux ou champagne ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Mars 2010)

champomi!



tu aime le nouveau gorillaz?


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Mars 2010)

Nan déçu

On fait la fête tu crois ce soir, grand ch'lem ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

Je suppose que si tu es de gauche oui.

As-tu voté ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Mars 2010)

Non.

Tout est pretexte à faire la fête non ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

Oui même les occasions les plus tristes.

On fête carnaval par chez vous ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Mars 2010)

Je ne sais, sûrement dans quelques quartiers.

Le déclin de la démocratie mérite une fête non ? (si si j'insiste )


----------



## estcethomas (21 Mars 2010)

et comment!


on fait ça quand?


----------



## Aski (21 Mars 2010)

Ce soir, en l'honneur de l'abstention aux élections !


Je vous invite chez moi, d'accord ?


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Mars 2010)

C'est un p'tit peu loin pour ce soir 
A quand la prochaine ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Mars 2010)

Les présidentielles 

Y'a des calls-girls ?


----------



## Aski (21 Mars 2010)

Bah je vais bien arriver à en trouver quelques-unes.


Il te faudra autre chose ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Mars 2010)

Du Sky, beaucoup de Sky

On dort chez toi hein ?


----------



## Aski (21 Mars 2010)

D'accord, mais pense au sac de couchage, y aura pas assez de lits !


D'autres candidats ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Mars 2010)

Bof bof

T'aurai pas un waterbed ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Mars 2010)

Non, mais j'en veut bien un!


tu sais pas où je peux trouver une pince à sertir du BNC?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)

Non.

D'où viennent les frites ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Mars 2010)

de Belgique une fois!


Tu connais le langage MIDI?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)

Du midi oui.

Et le PHP ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)

De l'HP , non.

Du C++ ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)

Non .

As-tu un fantasme ? Si oui lequel ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Mars 2010)

oui j'en ai, mais je ne pense pas pouvoir le déballer ici.


tu as des vinyles chez toi?


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Mars 2010)

Des Minidisc.

Le SACD un gros flop ?


----------



## Aescleah (22 Mars 2010)

Oui, mais pas autant que le fut le Betamax.

Et le vin, plutôt rouge ou blanc?


----------



## jp.pilet (22 Mars 2010)

Peu importe la couleur quand il est bon et adapté au plat
sur le fromage de chèvre rouge ou blanc ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (22 Mars 2010)

Pas de fromage de chèvre !!!!

Et une fondue, bourguignonne ou savoyarde ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Mars 2010)

les deux!!!


Et en dessert?


----------



## Kleinepopo (22 Mars 2010)

Fondue au chocolat ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Mars 2010)

Amélie Poulain

P'tite demoiselle du 5ième ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Mars 2010)

4 étage seulement.

Elvis Jésus et Coca Cola ?


----------



## teo (23 Mars 2010)

_Unabled to comply, please restate the question.
Computer's system is failing, autodestruction has been aborted due to a power failure. Life support is no longer available in deck 13-15-16. Life support at 25% efficiency on all decks. Escape pods have been launched. Resuming system to minimum energy support._


_Please state the nature of the medical emergency ?_


----------



## Aescleah (23 Mars 2010)

Diarrhea...

Quand il est 8h00 à Paris, quelle heure il est à Shirakawa-g&#333;?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Mars 2010)

j'en sais rien!


un petit épisode des simpson?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Mars 2010)

Un petit !

Pourquoi un petit ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Mars 2010)

car une trentaine de minute face à 5 162 325 412 325 621 452 325 986 754 125 236 521 402 103 654 795 238 012 636 520 160 762 589 349 671 147 302 202 597 562 214 minutes c'est légèrement négligeable tu ne pense pas ?


----------



## teo (23 Mars 2010)

si tu le dis...


Si je fête mes 15000 jours le 10 juin prochain, quel jour fêteras-tu les tiens ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Mars 2010)

dans environ 441 504 000 secondes.

Une crise en perspective ?


----------



## freefalling (23 Mars 2010)

un dimanche , d'ici 6574 jours environ

as-tu une petite appréhension par rapport à tout cela ?

Edit - too late ...


----------



## estcethomas (23 Mars 2010)

Non.

Je devrait peut être?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

Oui obligatoirement.

Pourquoi appelle-t-on la neige ''la poudreuse'' ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Mars 2010)

on appel pas toute la neige de la poudreuse!


pourquoi il n'y a jamais rien de bien à la télé?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

C'est faux, il y a des chaînes intéressantes.

Ton émission favorite ?


----------



## teo (23 Mars 2010)

Je n'ai pas de télévision.


Ton prochain achat Apple ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Mars 2010)

un macbook pro... Mais j'ai l'impression que c'est pas pour tout de suite!



Et pour toi?


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Mars 2010)

une iPad mais... La suivante avec webcam
Est-ce une erreur ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Mars 2010)

de ne pas acheter celle qui va sortir non la suivante je ne peux pas te dire.


une petite faim?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Mars 2010)

Une sacrée dalle oui!

Plutôt crêpe ou galette sarrasin?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Mars 2010)

galette!

Avec quoi dedans?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

Crêpe

Ton fantasme féminin (masculin) ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Mars 2010)

Scarlett Johannson

Le tien/la tienne ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Mars 2010)

La copine de mon meilleur ami :affraid:

et toi ?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Mars 2010)

Euh, là comme ça, je vois pas, j'en sais rien!

Ton pire vice?


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Mars 2010)

Vouloir me faire la copine de mon meilleur ami et toi ?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Mars 2010)

J'en ai trop, et ils sont tous pires les uns que les autres... si je devais choisir, je dirais faire admettre à quelqu'un qu'il a tort, quand il a en fait raison... 

Et c'est quoi son petit nom, à la copine de ton meilleur ami?


----------



## freefalling (23 Mars 2010)

Emmanuel 

"+" ou "-" pour la série Drawn Together ?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Mars 2010)

Je connais pas, tu la recommandes?


----------



## freefalling (24 Mars 2010)

Tout à fait 

A quoi souhaiterais-tu répondre ?


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Mars 2010)

C'est tout simple... A la question que tu me poseras
Mais quelle sera-t-elle ?


----------



## Macuserman (24 Mars 2010)

Celle à laquelle tu ne seras probablement pas préparée&#8230;

Sinon, quoi de beau ?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Mars 2010)

Le temps, ici il est magnifique 

En parlant de temps, aurais-tu aimé vivre à une autre époque, si oui, laquelle?


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Mars 2010)

Grece Antique.

Il y'a le temps, mais le lieu aussi non ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Mars 2010)

Le lieu !

Jaune ou noir ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Mars 2010)

Noir.

Avec ou sans sucre ?


----------



## teo (24 Mars 2010)

Sauvage. Noir et sans sucre donc.


Sugus _Orange_ ou _Ananas_ ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2010)

Orange

Pourquoi dit-on que la carotte donne un bon teint de peau ?


----------



## teo (24 Mars 2010)

Carotène...



Apéro ?


----------



## freefalling (24 Mars 2010)

J'apprécierais beaucoup !

Curaçao , cointreau , orange ?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Mars 2010)

Curaçao!
Et que veux-tu en accompagnement? Cacahuètes, biscuits, autre chose?..


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Mars 2010)

Orangettes au chocolat
quid des nougats vietnamiens au sésame ?


----------



## freefalling (24 Mars 2010)

hmmm , rillettes maison au cumin :love: 
ceci-dit j'aime les nougats vietnamiens au sésame, aussi. Mais en dessert avec thé vert fuji yama.

A bientôt ?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Mars 2010)

Evidemment, on se croise ici régulièrement!
Une partie de cartes, ça tente quelqu'un? Poker ou coinche?


----------



## estcethomas (24 Mars 2010)

pourquoi pas!


et sinon?


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Mars 2010)

You too ?


----------



## teo (25 Mars 2010)

Yeah, a big classic in this thread 

Utilises-tu  iChat, MSN ou un de ces nombreux moyens de chat ?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Mars 2010)

iChat avec quelques Mac users, et pour tout le reste, Adium 

En parlant de chat, plutôt chien ou chat?
(Je sais pas pourquoi, mais je vois bien quelqu'un répondre "chatte", ou "chienne"...)


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Mars 2010)

Chien... Fox pour être précis
aimez vous les canaris ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Mars 2010)

Avec des p'tits oignons bien cuits et une sauce qui va bien avec, j'adore...

Tu passes un peu avant midi ? :love:


----------



## estcethomas (25 Mars 2010)

avant midi? Mais je dort moi avant midi!


Et ce soir?


----------



## Aski (25 Mars 2010)

C'est fait, ton voeux est exaucé !!!


Et en pleine nuit ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2010)

C'est la folie

Tu aimes les langoustes ?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Mars 2010)

Non, par contre j'aime la cuisine indienne.
Et toi?


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Mars 2010)

Un faible pour les indiennes également

Gros mollets ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (25 Mars 2010)

Très fins

Grosses cuisses ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Mars 2010)

Normal...

Brune ?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Mars 2010)

Oui, brune.
Et toi la bière, tu la préfères comment?


----------



## rabisse (25 Mars 2010)

*Guiness & Stout*... tiéde



Blonde?


----------



## teo (25 Mars 2010)

Non, je te laisse les blondes, moi, ce serait plutôt un brun, avec du poil (sans exclusive) ou alors un blond, mais un blond avec du charme, pas juste blond.



Roux ?


----------



## freefalling (25 Mars 2010)

blond vénitien (vraiment)

une faim ?


----------



## estcethomas (25 Mars 2010)

oui carrément!


Alors qu'est ce qu'on mange?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Mars 2010)

Un petit magret de canard, pommes de terre sautées, sauce au poivre.

Tu veux quoi pour le dessert?


----------



## freefalling (25 Mars 2010)

tiramisu aux fruits rouges en écoutant Chet Baker

j'ai beaucoup aimé Fish Tank, as-tu vu / aimé ?


----------



## teo (26 Mars 2010)

Non, je n'ai pas encore vu.

Ou aimes-tu sortir boire un verre ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Mars 2010)

Bar, pub...

Tiens, c'est pas bientôt l'heure de l'apéro ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Mars 2010)

si c'est pour ça que je vais me lever!


Ce sera quoi pour toi aujourd'hui?


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Mars 2010)

Boulot 

Bien dormi ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Mars 2010)

super bien!


ça fait du bien?


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Mars 2010)

Ca dépend :mouais:

Ca dépasse ?


----------



## Aescleah (26 Mars 2010)

Non, ça dépasse pas.

Et le père noël, c'est une ordure?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Mars 2010)

surement!

Tu crois qu'on peut changer?


----------



## Aescleah (26 Mars 2010)

Non on ne change pas, on feint le changement.

L'être humain a-t-il atteint le stade ultime de son évolution?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Mars 2010)

J'espère que non.

Il pleut ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Mars 2010)

non.


fatigué?


----------



## freefalling (26 Mars 2010)

oh que oui.  Hammam + piscine seraient la bienvenue.

un projet ce week-end ?


----------



## teo (26 Mars 2010)

Des ami-es de Genève qui sont sur Paris, sans doute balladage de touristes en vue 



Je suis partant pour le hammam aussi, peut-être dimanche après-midi ? ça te dit ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Mars 2010)

je pense que je dormirai dimanche aprem...


on dit dimanche soir alors?


----------



## teo (26 Mars 2010)

ça me va...



Je choisis le hamam ?


----------



## freefalling (26 Mars 2010)

vraiment, l'après-midi m'irait mieux .. aussi je vous laisse 

dans l'instant , que faire ?


----------



## teo (26 Mars 2010)

Douche et courses ...


Des volontaires ?


----------



## Aescleah (26 Mars 2010)

Douche et courses... Cinoche plutôt?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Mars 2010)

ça me va!


on va voir quel film?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2010)

La vie est un long fleuve tranquille

Qu'est-ce que l'encre sympathique ?


----------



## teo (26 Mars 2010)

Une encre bien cool, sympa, qui est invisible et n'apparait que sous certaines conditions...

Un petit week-end en vadrouille, ce serait où ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2010)

Amsterdam ! :love:

Y'en a un peu plus, je vous la mets quand même ?


----------



## Pigeon (26 Mars 2010)

Emballé c'est pesé.


Tu manges quoi ce soir?


----------



## teo (26 Mars 2010)

Aucune idée, je ne sais même pas si les amis que je vais rejoindre ont déjà mangé ou non.


Tu ferais quoi avec 10/100/1000 &#8364; à dépenser entre minuit et demain 6h ? (au choix)


----------



## Aescleah (26 Mars 2010)

On se fait une bonne bouffe et sorties sympas toute la nuit durant! (option 1000  of course )

Ca te convient?


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Mars 2010)

1000 euros = 8g de c*ke et 1 grosse bouteille de Whisky, ça gère la soirée... 

Ca te convient ?


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Mars 2010)

ça fait cher le gramme de cake aux raisins 
quelque chose de plus soft ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Mars 2010)

Bon alors 80g d'h*rbe et une grosse 'teille de 'sky, sans cake  

Plus smooth la soirée du coup ?


----------



## Aescleah (26 Mars 2010)

Plus smooth ouais, mais on peut toujours s'envoyer une part de cake en loucedé, non?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2010)

Certes.


Mais c'est quoi la question ?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Mars 2010)

c'est de savoir combien j'ai de g de C dans le pif? et d'alcool dans le sang?


----------



## Aescleah (27 Mars 2010)

Oui mais t'as oublié le THC dans le sang aussi. En fait, la question est plutôt de savoir combien de sang il te reste dans le flot de saloperies que t'u t'es envoyées 

Une idée?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2010)

Aucune.



T'as mis où l'Aspegic ?


----------



## Aescleah (27 Mars 2010)

Il est dans la salle de bain, au fond du couloir, 3eme à droite, puis seconde porte à gauche. Là sur l'étagère, à droite de la baignoire, sur la gauche, près du porte-serviette, il y a une boîte en plastique bleue. Eh ben c'est pas cette boîte là, mais celle à droite, avec les brosses à dent, près du savon.

Tu trouveras?


----------



## teo (27 Mars 2010)

Juste à côté du citrate de bétaïne... 


Nuit sans lune ou nuit de pleine lune ?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Mars 2010)

a vrai dire aucune idée!


ça fait plus d'un an que je suis sur ce forum et j'ai toujours pas comprit à quoi servent les carés vert c'est grave?


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Mars 2010)

Ca sert à se la péter grave 

A quand le retour du rouge ?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Mars 2010)

je savais pas qu'on pouvait plus bouler rouge!


Mais qu'est ce que je fait deja debout?


----------



## rabisse (27 Mars 2010)

estcethomas a dit:


> ça fait plus d'un an que je suis sur ce forum et j'ai toujours pas comprit à quoi servent les carés vert c'est grave?



Non, moins que le reste de la citation! 
Tiens, question citation, quelle pourrait être la fin de celle-ci:

"Les hommes vont rarement vers la lumière pour mieux voir mais souvent..."


----------



## Aescleah (27 Mars 2010)

Il me semble que c'est "...plus souvent pour briller." De Friedrich Nietzsche.

Et celle là?

"Il faut encore avoir quelque chaos en soi..."?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2010)

-même pour accoucher d'une étoile qui danse.

Il me prend pour un débile qui ne sait pas utiliser Google ?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Mars 2010)

je pense oui.


ça te pose un problème?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2010)

Non.

Quest-ce que le ''gesso''


----------



## rabisse (27 Mars 2010)

"Ma que s'est para hacer la pintura c'est uno liant.
Si aussi le capparol, muy bonito" 

Tu aimes bien le passage à l'heure d'été?


----------



## itako (27 Mars 2010)

Ni chaud ni froid pour ma part 


Tu as vu les nouvelles fonctionalitées de photoshop CS5 ? plutôt impressionnant non ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2010)

Oui assez

Des projets pour les vacances de Pâques ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Mars 2010)

Mariage

Tu vas aux 24H du Mans ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Mars 2010)

Non.

Combien de fois tu mens en 24 heures ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (27 Mars 2010)

Ca dépend avec qui je me trouve pendant ces 24 heures...

Ca t'arrives souvent ?


----------



## Aescleah (27 Mars 2010)

Non, jamais! (OK, cette fois, peut-être )

Enfin, qui ne ment jamais, hein?


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Mars 2010)

Ben moi par exemple 

Football, OM, champions, ?


----------



## teo (27 Mars 2010)

_Unabled to comply, please restate the question._



I'm sorry, are you from the pa-ast ? (je vous laisse deviner la provenance...)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2010)

No i'm not.

Pourquoi doit-on se laver ?


----------



## freefalling (28 Mars 2010)

pour limiter le développement de germes pathogènes sur et dans le corps, potentiellement responsables de maladies infectieuses

fais-tu de la 'remise en forme' ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2010)

Non pas besoin

Ton équipe pour la coupe du monde ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Mars 2010)

Aucune.

A quand l'inversion des pôles magnétiques ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Mars 2010)

à jamais...


tu sais souder du XLR?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2010)

Non 

C'est quoi ?


----------



## estcethomas (28 Mars 2010)

du câble permettant de véhiculer entre autre de l'audio.


je suis à la recherche d'une troisième mains t'en aurais pas une par hasard?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2010)

J'en commande et je te le passe .

Qu'est-ce qui t'amuse le plus ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (28 Mars 2010)

Les gens qui pensent que Pau est une super ville... 

Les journées de 48h sont prévus pour quand ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2010)

Quand il y aura un treizième mois

Tu te couches tard en semaine ?


----------



## teo (28 Mars 2010)

Je me couche rarement avant minuit 1h, quelque soit le jour de la semaine.

Est-ce tard ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2010)

Ben si tu te lèves pas à 5H ça va ...

Une envie particulière ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Mars 2010)

me pendre...

Doit-on forcément y retourner ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2010)

Non on peut y échapper

Vie de merde ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Mars 2010)

Pas mieux.

Pourquoi le temps semble passer de plus en plus vite ?


----------



## freefalling (28 Mars 2010)

allons messieurs, allez au hammam , un plai-sir sans réfléchir 

un avis pour un bon hébergeur de site perso (hors FAI) pas trop cher ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2010)

OVH ?

Les besoins caloriques par jour pour un chat ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (28 Mars 2010)

3 cuillères à soupe et demi...

Pourquoi les enfants sont si bruyant ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2010)

Parce qu'ils ont tous les droits du monde ?

Un pays dans lequel tu aimerais vivre ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (28 Mars 2010)

Les USA.

Dans quel pays es-tu allé ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2010)

France, Belgique, Brésil, Italie, Espagne, Grèce, USA.

Le plat que tu cuisines le mieux ?


----------



## freefalling (28 Mars 2010)

l'art difficile de la mousse au chocolat {oui, ce n'est pas un plat..}

ton cocktail préféré ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Mars 2010)

Vodka Sour


Ton entrée préférée ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Mars 2010)

Foie gras sur toast avec un petit Sauterne.

Ton dessert préféré?


----------



## freefalling (28 Mars 2010)

crème brûlée, se disputant avec un bavarois framboise-passion. Sympa les macarons aussi 

en digestif ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Mars 2010)

Un verre de Baileys bien frais

Au fait, C'est bien toi qui invite ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Mars 2010)

Oui c'est lui!

Par contre, qui s'occupe des strip-teaseuses?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2010)

Le Mac

Boudin blanc ou noir ?


----------



## teo (28 Mars 2010)

créole...

Le hammam, tu y es déjà _allé_?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Mars 2010)

Non !

Beurk ?


----------



## freefalling (28 Mars 2010)

beurk ?? me concernant j'en suis revenu , beaucoup mieux 

tu préfèrerais le sauna ?


----------



## teo (28 Mars 2010)

Non, je préfère la chaleur humide à la sèche_ (le Beurk semble être une appréhension pour quelque chose qu'on ne connait pas...)_. Hammam, douche froide, hammam, douche froide, sauna sec, douche, piscine et on recommence. Un vrai régal. On sent son corps, on sent sa tête et on se sent propre et en pleine forme...

Donner envie à quelqu'un de découvrir ta ville/ ta région/ ton quartier ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2010)

Non ça ne vaut pas la peine, vraiment .

T'es beau/belle ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Mars 2010)

Non, il est laid 

Tu crois qu'il s'en fout?


----------



## rabisse (28 Mars 2010)

Moins que si il/elle était beau/belle.
Reposé du W.E ou fatigué?


----------



## Aescleah (29 Mars 2010)

Plutôt reposé.
Nouvelle semaine qui commence, bien ou non?


----------



## Kleinepopo (29 Mars 2010)

ça dépend...

A quel niveau ?


----------



## Aescleah (29 Mars 2010)

Disons plutôt bonne humeur, ou humeur de merde?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Mars 2010)

Disons plutôt une bonne merde.

Pluto c'est Dingo ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Mars 2010)

C'est Plutôt dingue à vrai dire...

Les 24H du Mans moto tu y vas toi aussi ? :love:


----------



## Aescleah (29 Mars 2010)

Cette année ça va être difficile (n'habitant plus au Mans...).

Tu m'enverras des photos?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2010)

Si tu m'offres l'appareil !

Es-tu mormon ?


----------



## Aescleah (29 Mars 2010)

Non, athée.

Adhères-tu as une quelconque idéologie?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2010)

La mienne.

Ton âge cérébral ?


----------



## estcethomas (30 Mars 2010)

alors là... bas je pense!


et toi qu'en penses tu?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Mars 2010)

Là il est trop tôt pour penser, faudra repasser plus tard!
Tu vas faire quoi aujourd'hui?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Mars 2010)

Bosser un peu et faire semblant pour le reste.

Tu aimes faire semblant ?


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Mars 2010)

non pas du tout
La simplicité n'est elle pas préférable ?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Mars 2010)

Si, bien sûr.

Et pourquoi faire simple, quand on peut faire compliqué?


----------



## Kleinepopo (30 Mars 2010)

Et pourquoi faire compliqué quand on peut faire simple ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Mars 2010)

Car par défaut la nature part d'un état organisé au chaos...

L'Allemagne va t-elle sortir de la zone Euro ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2010)

Je sais pas.

Pourquoi les oiseaux installent-ils leur nid si haut ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Mars 2010)

Pour la vue pour mieux chier sur les passants.

Pourquoi 2+2 font 4 ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Mars 2010)

Pourquoi pas, tout dépend du système utilisé...

Tu regardes la Nouvelle Star ?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Mars 2010)

Non, mais apparemment certains n'ont rien d'autre à foutre 
T'en regardes d'autres des émissions pourries?


----------



## estcethomas (30 Mars 2010)

je ne regarde pas la télé...


T'en as d'autres des questions pourries?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Mars 2010)

Ouais j'en ai une tripotée 

T'aimes ça les patates?


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Mars 2010)

Tu sais ou tu peux te les mettre tes patates ?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Mars 2010)

Dans l'huile 

Et avec, tu veux un steak?


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Mars 2010)

*Et ma main dans ta Gueule tu la veux ? Hein ?! Hein ?!*


----------



## Aescleah (30 Mars 2010)

*Vas-y viens, je t'attends! Ben alors, on dit plus rien??*


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2010)

Vous voulez qu'on appelle PATOCH', pour vous apprendre ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2010)

Avec plaisir 

Pourquoi dit-on ''se regarder en chien de faïence''?


----------



## rabisse (31 Mars 2010)

À une époque où les gens se chauffaient encore au bois, il était d'usage d'orner la cheminée de babioles décoratives diverses.
Parmi ces décorations, on trouvait régulièrement des paires de chiens en faïence qui, posés l'un en face de l'autre, semblaient se regarder fixement (et pour cause !) avec animosité.

Cela te laisse de marbre?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Mars 2010)

De marbre, oui, tout veinuré.

Ton visage est il veinuré ?


----------



## teo (1 Avril 2010)

Je te demande si tu as de l'acné  ? 


En vacances, tu flippes a ton 3e jour sans accès Internet ?
(ouf, enfin un freewifi qui fonctionne  )


----------



## freefalling (1 Avril 2010)

cela dépend avec qui, où, comment et combien de temps
(ouf, iPhone forfait data illimité  )

envie folle de sushi .. on y va ?


----------



## Macbeth (1 Avril 2010)

Si j'y allait à chaque fois que j'ai une envie folle de Sushi, je passerais ma vie dans les restos japonais.

Penses tu que les poissons ressentent la douleur ? (il paraît que non... :/)


----------



## tirhum (1 Avril 2010)

C'est pour ça que l'on cuit les crabes vivants ?!...


----------



## Macbeth (1 Avril 2010)

Non ça c'est juste parce-qu'on ne parviens pas à leur donner un coup sec derrière la nuque, vu que les crabes, des nuques, ils n'en ont pas.

Et sinon, les doigts qui puent le poisson ou le crabe, ça te gènes ?


----------



## tirhum (1 Avril 2010)

Ça dépend du tour de poitrine, ça...
Nan ?!...


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça dépend du tour de poitrine, ça...
> Nan ?!...



 et surtout de la taille de ses mollets... Tu me suis ? :love:


----------



## estcethomas (1 Avril 2010)

je pense! 


Une bonne journée aujourd'hui?


----------



## Aescleah (1 Avril 2010)

Oui, premier jour de vacances!

Et toi, tout se passe bien?


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Avril 2010)

Pour tout te dire je suis en train de lire un super article sur l'expérience du mini Big Bang et ses conséquences : Article ici

Si ça intéresse quelqu'un... 

T'en pense quoi ?


Rhooooooo le gros piège il a rien vu venir le p'tiot !


----------



## thunderheart (1 Avril 2010)

Rien du tout.

Big bang ou Big band ?


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Avril 2010)

Big band
Jazz ou Rock ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Avril 2010)

plutot rock!


Metal ou punk?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Avril 2010)

Plutôt Punk.

Vanille ou fraise ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Avril 2010)

Vanille!


programme de l'aprem?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2010)

Repos

Tu aimes le poisson ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Avril 2010)

non!


Et le poison?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2010)

Ça dépend lequel.

Tu aimes la vie que tu mènes ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Avril 2010)

oui!


pas toi?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2010)

Non.

Le film de l'année 2009 pour toi ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Avril 2010)

Les goonies...

La femme de l'année 2009 ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2010)

Misa Campo

Pourquoi leau forme-t-elle des billes et roulent-elles dans la poêle ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Avril 2010)

Euuh&#8230;

Prout !


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Avril 2010)

Question odoriférante ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Avril 2010)

Sûrement !

Sinon, quoi de beau ?


----------



## Aescleah (2 Avril 2010)

Les vacances, le beau temps, j'en profite!

Et toi, en vacances, ou au boulot?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Avril 2010)

au "boulot"!


tu vas souvent en boite de nuit?


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Avril 2010)

Oui tous les soirs, ma boite de nuit c'est mon lit

Ta boite de jour, c'est ton bureau ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Avril 2010)

non, mon lit!!!


tu regardes les simpson?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Avril 2010)

Parfois, oui, j'avoue ! 

Pas toi ?


----------



## Macbeth (2 Avril 2010)

beh non, J'ai oublié de le faire.

Combien pèse ton hypothalamus ?


----------



## Aescleah (2 Avril 2010)

Je sais plus, mais le fait que certains noyaux hyothalamiques soient sexuellement dimorphiques, ça te trouble pas un peu?


----------



## rabisse (2 Avril 2010)

M'en fous, suis hermaphrodite! 
Fils d'Hermès et d'Aphrodite?


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Avril 2010)

Aphro. dites ! Aphrodisiaque mais c'est Paradisiaque !


----------



## Macbeth (2 Avril 2010)

...


Pardon ?


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Avril 2010)

bien sur Pardon
peut-on oublier la question, fut elle paradisiaque ?


----------



## Macbeth (2 Avril 2010)

Si on est tout a son paradis, parfaitement.

Et toi, cui cui les petits oiseaux, tu y crois ?


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Avril 2010)

Avec une sauce aux morilles fraîches hummmm cuits cuits oui !
avec du riz ou des pâtes ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2010)

Pasta

Tu te souviens souvent de tes rêves ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (2 Avril 2010)

Oui, sauf quand ils sont intéressants.

Que fait-tu en 1er quand tu te lèves ?


----------



## rabisse (2 Avril 2010)

J'active mes radards anti-collision... :sleep:
Le pendant; la dernière chose que tu fasses en te couchant?


----------



## CRISPEACE (2 Avril 2010)

Je règle mon réveil.

La 1ère chose en sortant du taff ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Avril 2010)

Essayer de plus penser au boulot

EVIV BULGROZ ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (2 Avril 2010)

Gutzon Borglum.

Thé ou Café ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Avril 2010)

Les deux, café au taf à haute dose et thé à la maison

Chocolat blanc ou noir ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (2 Avril 2010)

Au lait...  :rateau:

Pourquoi les gens s'affolent quand il neige en hiver ?


----------



## rabisse (2 Avril 2010)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Au lait...  :rateau:


 :mouais: *OOhhhh!* 


CRISPEACE a dit:


> Pourquoi les gens s'affolent quand il neige en hiver ?


A cause de *ça!*

Qu'est ce qui te fait peur?


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Avril 2010)

Moi

Sait-on d'ou on vient ?


----------



## rabisse (2 Avril 2010)

Chaque fois que l'on se retourne....
Le raccourci clavier que tu utilises le plus?


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Avril 2010)

Cmd+T, Cmd+R sous Safari et alt+Cmd+eject  

Et toi ?


----------



## Hellix06 (3 Avril 2010)

Cmd + Q, va savoir pourquoi... 

Quelle est la réponse à la grande question de l'univers?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Avril 2010)

pfiouaaaa!


et sinon t'en as d'autres des comme ça?


----------



## Kleinepopo (3 Avril 2010)

Non, non c'est bon

Enfin les vacances ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Avril 2010)

À l'aise ! 

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)

De même.

Tu as retrouvé tes oeufs ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Avril 2010)

Au supermarché oui.

Mollets ou à la coque ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)

À la coque

Tu aimes labsynthe ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Avril 2010)

sans plus!


Vieille prune ou chartreuse?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)

La prune.

Soleil ou pluie par chez toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Avril 2010)

entre les deux je dirai!



Tu fais quoi ce soir?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)

Petite soirée calme

Et toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Avril 2010)

*SI TU FAIS LES CAÏPIS AVEC DU RHUM LAMBDA, TU VIENS PAS À LA  SOIRÉE !*
*SI TU DANSES COMME VANDAME BOURRE, TU VIENS À LA SOIRÉE !*
*SI TU CROIS QUE LE KUDURO EST UN ART MARTIAL JAPONAIS, TU  VIENS PAS À LA SOIRÉE !*
*SI TU SAIS BAILE LE FUNK, TU VIENS À LA SOIRÉE !*
*SI T&#8217;EN AS MARRE DE LA MINIMALE ALLEMANDE GLACIALE QUI SE  DANSE AVEC LES DOIGTS, TU VIENS À LA SOIRÉE !*
*SI T&#8217;AS DES FOURMIS ROUGES DANS LE BOULE, TU VIENS À LA  SOIRÉE !*
*ALORS VIENS DANSER, CARAI !*




*ça te dis quelque chose?*


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)

Non 

Peux-tu éclairer ma lanterne ?


----------



## Aescleah (3 Avril 2010)

Non, mais ça ressemble à de la mauvaise musique! 

D'ailleurs, tu écoutes quoi en ce moment?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)

Les oiseaux

Pourquoi les bulles sont rondes ?


----------



## Aescleah (3 Avril 2010)

Parce qu'il s'agit de la configuration la plus stable possible.

Et si les étoiles sont si nombreuses, pourquoi ne fait-il pas jour en pleine nuit?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)

C'est pas assez puissant

Tu aimes l'astronomie ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Avril 2010)

non.


et sinon ta journée?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)

Non.

Ton premier ordinateur c'était quoi ?


----------



## Macbeth (3 Avril 2010)

Un amstrad cpc 464 avec cassette (j'ai encore ce bruit insupportable en tête lors du chargement d'un logiciel).

Tu n'as pas oublié un truc ?


----------



## 217ae1 (3 Avril 2010)

non.

iPad, ou pas ?


----------



## Aescleah (3 Avril 2010)

Pas iPad.

Et ton prochain ordinateur?


----------



## havez (3 Avril 2010)

Un iMac i7, ou un Mac Pro, en remplacement de mon iMac C2D de Septembre 
(besoins Vidéo et Audio poussés)

De la pluie chez vous?


----------



## Hellix06 (4 Avril 2010)

Non, juste de la grisaille.

Y'en a d'autre des riches comme toi ici?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Avril 2010)

aucune idée...


Et des gars comme toi qui jugent sans savoir y'en a d'autres?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (4 Avril 2010)

des millions, peut-être même des milliards...
ça te fais peur?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Avril 2010)

plutot oui...


pas toi?


----------



## Hellix06 (4 Avril 2010)

Non, je m'en fiche

Et l'ironie, tu connais?


----------



## Kleinepopo (4 Avril 2010)

J'adore mais souvent les gens comprennent pas

C'est pas compliqué pourtant ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Avril 2010)

Parfois si.

L'ironie du sort est parfois surprenante, n'est il pas ?


----------



## Macuserman (4 Avril 2010)

Le sort et l'ironie, sont deux choses souvent associées, c'est vrai !

À raison ?


----------



## Aescleah (4 Avril 2010)

Ptêt' bien qu'oui, ptêt' bien qu'non!

Mais on s'en fout un peu, non?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Parfaitement.

Tu prévois quoi pour cette après-midi ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Avril 2010)

Ejecter Dave de mon vaisseau

Les Simpson ou Futurama ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Les Simpson !

Jeu en 2D ou 3D ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Avril 2010)

Le 3D, mais à ses débuts.

Sieste ou pas ?


----------



## havez (4 Avril 2010)

_Grillé _

Hum, rarement, mais ça fait toujours un peu de bien 

Coup de coeur musical du moment?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Je sais pas y'en a pleins.

Ton chocolat préféré ?


----------



## havez (4 Avril 2010)

Chocolat Noir 80%, Belge bien sur 

Plutôt soleil et chaleur, ou pluie et douce brise agréable?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Entre les deux 

Le doute est il une faiblesse ?


----------



## Aescleah (4 Avril 2010)

Surement.

xBox 360 ou PS3?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

360

Blanc ou noir ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Blanc , plus élégant.

Quelles enceintes/écouteurs ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Les SoundSticks.

Quelle souris ?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Avril 2010)

Razer Lachesis! 


Et le clavier?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Logitech G19

Et l'écran ?


----------



## Elesthor (4 Avril 2010)

iMac ^^

Raspoutine?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Grigori Efimovitch Raspoutine, par la suite Raspoutine-Novyï (russe : &#1043;&#1088;&#1080;&#1075;&#1086;&#1088;&#1080;&#1081; &#1045;&#1092;&#1080;&#1084;&#1086;&#1074;&#1080;&#1095; &#1056;&#1072;&#1089;&#1087;&#1091;&#1090;&#1080;&#1085;-&#1053;&#1086;&#1074;&#1099;&#1081;1), est probablement né en 1869 dans le village de Pokrovskoïe (&#1055;&#1086;&#1082;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1089;&#1082;&#1086;&#1077 et est mort assassiné dans la nuit du 16 au 17 décembre 1916 du calendrier julien alors en vigueur en Russie (29 au 30 décembre du calendrier grégorien actuel).
Originaire des confins de la Sibérie, c'est un mystique errant, peut-être un staretz, titre donné à des mystiques, laïcs ou religieux, qu'on venait consulter. Cependant, aucun texte actuellement connu ne vient étayer ou infirmer le fait qu'il aurait été réellement moine, chose qu'il affirmait lui-même. En l'état, l'hypothèse la plus généralement retenue est qu'il fut surtout un aventurier doué qui aurait eu une aura très particulière.
Il était de stature moyenne, mais avec une carrure imposante, de nature sale et grossière, mais dégageait un magnétisme envoûtant et étrange. Il portait des cheveux et une barbe longs et hirsutes, mais possédait avec ses yeux bleus clairs, très perçants, un curieux regard hypnotique qui semblait avoir le pouvoir de transpercer l'âme de ses interlocuteurs2.

Pas mal Wikipedia hein ?


----------



## Elesthor (4 Avril 2010)

Ouaip =) 

TU fais quoi ce soir?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Je regarde une connerie à la télé.

Tu te poses souvent des questions existentielles ?


----------



## Macbeth (4 Avril 2010)

Non, je trouve des réponses existentielles.

Je suis crédible là ?


----------



## Elesthor (4 Avril 2010)

Non.

Tu danses le tango? (oulà je fais fort là =0 )


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Avril 2010)

non.

T'as regardé la 5 ?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Avril 2010)

je ne regarde pas la télé...


tu écoutes beaucoup de musique?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Non pas vraiment.

Tu vas combien de temps par jour sur le net ?


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Avril 2010)

Très souvent mais parfois je préfère la télé
As tu souvent regardé les "tontons flingueurs" ?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Avril 2010)

touches pas au grisbi salope! ... peut etre trop oui!


Et les blues brothers?


----------



## Aescleah (5 Avril 2010)

Plusieurs fois, mais pas trop!

Ton film d'horreur favori?


----------



## Hellix06 (5 Avril 2010)

Twilight (j'ose pas le regarder) :rateau:

La pointure de tes pompes?


----------



## Elesthor (5 Avril 2010)

46. 

42?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Avril 2010)

Oui 42.

Qu'évoque le nombre 42 pour toi ?


----------



## Elesthor (5 Avril 2010)

The answer to life, to universe, to everything! 

What else?


----------



## CRISPEACE (5 Avril 2010)

Georges...

Pourquoi Apple ne livre pas aujourd'hui ?...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

Congé.

Pourquoi dit-on  reçu 5 sur 5 ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (5 Avril 2010)

Pour les 5 sens ?

Pourquoi commander un menu XL avec un soda light ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

Pourquoi pas ?

Tu mangeras quoi ce soir ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Avril 2010)

Une bonne soupe.

Chouette ce lundi, non ?


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Avril 2010)

Vraiment ensoleillé
Ne fait-il pas un peu frais ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Avril 2010)

&#8230;et les oeufs, en gelée ou avec mayonnaise ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

Mayo.

Tu es en vacances ?


----------



## freefalling (5 Avril 2010)

Ho non ... 

Aimes-tu danser ?


----------



## Macuserman (5 Avril 2010)

Non&#8230; Jamais su non plus !

Toi oui ?


----------



## freefalling (5 Avril 2010)

It's part of my job 

l'envie de nous révéler quelque chose ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Avril 2010)

La faim me guette

Ton job consiste à ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

Etudier.

Ta passion consiste à ?


----------



## Aescleah (5 Avril 2010)

Trop nombreuses pour en choisir une!

Ton job consiste à étudier quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

Les arts graphiques

Tu joues aux MMORPG ?


----------



## Elesthor (5 Avril 2010)

J'y ai joué.

& toi?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

J'ai testé mais je suis pas fan.

Et Twitter tu t'y es mis ?


----------



## Elesthor (5 Avril 2010)

Nan, j'ne vois pas l'intérêt.

Tu regardes Dr House?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Avril 2010)

Non.

Tu vas regarder Robots ce soir sur W9 ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Avril 2010)

Non.

Tu regardes encore des dessins animés ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

Non

Le Rock est il mort ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Avril 2010)

jamais de mon vivant en tout cas !!! 

Reposant ce WE de pâques, ou bien alors fatiguant ?


----------



## freefalling (5 Avril 2010)

Disons qu'il commence réellement ce soir

Chèque ou carte bleue ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

Argent liquide 

VLC ou Quicktime avec Perian ?


----------



## Elesthor (5 Avril 2010)

VLC !

Tu connais la chanson Red Flag de Billy Talent?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Avril 2010)

Oui !

Pourquoi ?


----------



## Aescleah (6 Avril 2010)

Juste par curiosité.

Heavy metal ou RnB?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Avril 2010)

Aucun des deux.

Musique caca !?


----------



## Hellix06 (6 Avril 2010)

Pas pour mes oreilles.

Des amateurs de gratte ici?


----------



## Aescleah (6 Avril 2010)

Oh que oui!

Ton guitariste favori?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Avril 2010)

Difficile, mais bon, s'il ne faut qu'en citer un, je dirai Jimi Hendrix (ps : j'ai failli écrire Jeff Beck)

Ton joueur de triangle préféré ?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Avril 2010)

Moi.

Sinon, ça sent l'OS à plein nez ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2010)

Non 

Tu veux des kids ?


----------



## freefalling (6 Avril 2010)

Non

Tu as un(e) compagne(-on) ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Avril 2010)

oui!


16H c'est raisonnable pour se lever?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2010)

Trop raisonnable.

Et le coucher ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Avril 2010)

ben 12H avant! 


c'est bon rythme hein?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2010)

Un rythme que l'on peut se permettre quand on est jeune.

Mais tu fais quoi de tes journées ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Avril 2010)

généralement elle commence à 14H quand on a une exploit' et finissent à 4H. Mais aujourd'hui j'ai un jour off donc c'est cool! 

qu'est ce que je pourrai bien manger?


----------



## Elesthor (6 Avril 2010)

Pain sec et eau!

Méchant moi?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2010)

Non juste.

Faut-il envoyer l'armée dans les banlieues chauds ?


----------



## estcethomas (6 Avril 2010)

elle est bien bonne celle là...


plus léger tu aimes la Dubstep?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2010)

Connais pas.

Tu aimerais vivre sous les Tropiques ?


----------



## Macbeth (6 Avril 2010)

Je préfère vivre dessus.

Penses tu pouvoir survire dans le tore de plasma d'Io ?


----------



## Elesthor (6 Avril 2010)

C'est mon prochain lieu de vacances \o/ 

Tu aimes l'astronomie?


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Avril 2010)

Autant de la cosmologie

Es-tu curieux(-se) ?


----------



## freefalling (6 Avril 2010)

Ho oui ! (mais respectueux , aussi !)

que puis-je cuisiner demain soir ?


----------



## Aescleah (6 Avril 2010)

J'en sais rien mais pourvu que ce soit mangeable!

Cuisine indienne ou mexicaine?


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Avril 2010)

Japonnaise!

Jefferson Airplane ou les Mama's and Papa's ?


----------



## Macbeth (6 Avril 2010)

Je dirais Jefferson Airplane d'emblée mais voilà, du coup j'ai Monday Monday dans la caboche des mama's and Papa's, va comprendre scolopendre.

Musique de chambre ou musique de cabinet ?


----------



## Aescleah (6 Avril 2010)

Musique de chambre.

Bach ou Mozart?


----------



## Hellix06 (6 Avril 2010)

Ni l'un ni l'autre.

Quelqu'un connait Reflets d'Acide?


----------



## Kleinepopo (7 Avril 2010)

Yep ! j'ai adoré !

T'en penses quoi ?


----------



## Aescleah (7 Avril 2010)

J'en sais rien je connais pas.

Tu recommandes?


----------



## Elesthor (7 Avril 2010)

Certes oui, mon jeune ami!


----------



## Macuserman (7 Avril 2010)

La question ??????


----------



## thunderheart (7 Avril 2010)

Ben oui.

Elle est où la question ?


----------



## Aescleah (7 Avril 2010)

Est-ce vraiment important, autant continuer, non?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Avril 2010)

Mais faut mettre les deux ! 

Z'êtes bouchés ?


----------



## Aescleah (7 Avril 2010)

Rooo ici c'était du deux en un!

T'as pas bien vu?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Avril 2010)

J'en ai plein le cul de ce merdier !

Pas vous ?


----------



## Aescleah (7 Avril 2010)

Non, ça va.

Tu veux du papier?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Avril 2010)

Oui, si tu en as, balance !

Ça te plaît de te torcher, avoue ?


----------



## Aescleah (7 Avril 2010)

Disons que je préfère me torcher que saloper mon calbute!

Ton PQ, tu le veux parfumé?


----------



## CRISPEACE (7 Avril 2010)

non.

Pourquoi mon MBP n'est-il toujours pas arrivé ?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Avril 2010)

Comme on dirait dans la filière bovine, il s'tait caché !

Quoi de plus normal ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (7 Avril 2010)

Je ne saurais le dire...

... Mais qu'est-ce que la normalité ?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Avril 2010)

Tout ce qui nous semble probable je dirais&#8230;

Sinon, quoi de beau ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Le temps.

Êtes-vous un fromage à croûte dure et à cur tendre, ou un fromage sans saveur ni odeur?


----------



## Aescleah (7 Avril 2010)

Fromage à croûte dure et coeur tendre.

En parlant de coeur tendre, plutôt fleur bleue ou coeur de pierre?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Fleur bleue 

Livres électroniques ou physiques ?


----------



## Aescleah (7 Avril 2010)

Livres physiques, j'ai du mal avec le support numérique.

Le dernier livre que tu as lu?


----------



## Macbeth (7 Avril 2010)

Je suis en train de terminer Olympos de Dan Simmons.

Quel est le dernier livre qui t'est tombé des mains ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Skin de Mo Hayder

La dernière boisson bue ?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Avril 2010)

Un Volluto (Nespresso).

Et toi ?


----------



## Elesthor (7 Avril 2010)

De l'eau.

Tu as vu shutter island? (j'hésite à aller au cinoche...)


----------



## Macuserman (7 Avril 2010)

Peut être ce soir (si pas Scary Movie 3&#8230.

En streaming ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Au cinéma .

Tu mets quoi comme parfum ?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Avril 2010)

Un truc assez fort: Terre.

Und du ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Doh 

Tu as bonne mémoire ?


----------



## Elesthor (7 Avril 2010)

Moi aussi ! 

Coincidence?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Avril 2010)

Réalité !

Homer, tu es là ??


----------



## Elesthor (7 Avril 2010)

Hoooommmerrrrr !! (imaginez moi avec un soufflé au fromage bleu sur la tête ^^) 

Dur à imaginer?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Avril 2010)

Skrat tout bleu, non ça va !

Sinon ?


----------



## Elesthor (7 Avril 2010)

Sinon tout ça pour dire que ... voilà ! 

Non?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Avril 2010)

Si.

Non ?


----------



## tirhum (7 Avril 2010)

Non...
Si ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Nocif.

Pourquoi Jean-Baptiste Poquelin sest-il fait appeler Molière ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Avril 2010)

Une très douloureuse carie l'empêchait de prononcer le mot "molaire".

Pourquoi Sid Vicious ?


----------



## Macbeth (7 Avril 2010)

Parce-que la drogue.

Est-ce que mourir camé c'est rock n' roll ?


----------



## Elesthor (7 Avril 2010)

Dépend si tu as une guitare à la main ^^


Tu grattes?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Non 

Tu danses ?


----------



## Aescleah (7 Avril 2010)

Si il le faut...

Valse ou tango?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Avril 2010)

None !

Ce soir ? Foot ?


----------



## tirhum (7 Avril 2010)

"Foot for girls"... :style:
Nan ?!... 

[YOUTUBE]L7d4I-HR6iw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Macuserman (7 Avril 2010)

Si, j'avoue&#8230;

Sinon, ça va toi ?


----------



## Macbeth (7 Avril 2010)

En mode grand huit.

Tu as le vomi à mickeyland ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Avril 2010)

Yop.

Why don't you talk to me ?


----------



## rabisse (7 Avril 2010)

Because I Put A Spell On You 
Because you're mine. 
I can't stand the things that you do. 
No, no, no, I ain't lyin'. No. 
I don't care if you don't want me 
'Cause I'm yours, yours, yours anyhow. 
Yeah, I'm yours, yours, yours. 
I love you. I love you. 
Yeah! Yeah! *Yeah! *

Et toi?


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Avril 2010)

How do you do a cool dance?
Baby don't split those high pants
I gots these rules that we can do - do and sink
I don't look too good in pink.

I used to slash myself up
I like to play it tough
Cuts, bruises, blood and there's bottles breaking rough
You gotta handle that stuff.

Yeah, yeah! 
Tear it up, 
Rip it up 
Kick it up
Yeah, yeah!
Tear it up,
Rip it up
Kick it up
Yeah, yeah!
Kick it, kick it, kick it!

I wanna be your cat
...Screw that!
I'm not sixteen but I gots leather boots and suede
Ah go fuck your pain away!

I heard you like kinky shit
That just depends who I'm with
What is it? Acid, limo or some kind of toy?
Like you said 'Search and Destroy'


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Avril 2010)

kind of toy ? dinky toy yes
Pensiez vous à autre chose ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)

À dormir

Quelle est l'origine du soutien-gorge ?


----------



## Macuserman (8 Avril 2010)

L'hévéa&#8230;

Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)

L'origine du soutien-gorge dans son acception « moderne » reste discutée5. Parfois appelé « gorgerette » ou « maintien-gorge », le terme « soutien-gorge » apparaît en 1904 dans le dictionnaire Larousse6 et en 1912, sous le nom de « brassiere », dans l'Oxford English Dictionary1. Son diminutif, « bra », ne sera pas utilisé dans les pays anglophones avant 1937

Tu joues encore aux Lego ?


----------



## Macuserman (8 Avril 2010)

Seulement sur iPhone&#8230; 

Toi, les PlayMobil, finitos ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)

Oui heureusement 

Mais la coiffure Playmobil ?


----------



## Macuserman (8 Avril 2010)

Même pas !

Affro ?


----------



## Aescleah (8 Avril 2010)

Pas du tout!

Affreux?


----------



## Macuserman (8 Avril 2010)

Non.

Maintenant je vais manger, plus de MacGé avant 2 heures. Et vous ?


----------



## Aescleah (8 Avril 2010)

Idem, mais probablement pas de retour avant ce soir.

Qu'est-ce qu'il y a au menu?


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2010)

Moi rien...
Mais a-t-on besoin de le savoir, ici ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)

C'est toujours mieux .

Locataire ou propriétaire ?


----------



## Macuserman (8 Avril 2010)

Propriétaire en logement principal et locataire en logement étudiant.

Pourquoi ça Mr l'agent ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)

Comme ça 

Tout est-il démontrable scientifiquement ?


----------



## Macuserman (8 Avril 2010)

Pour ma part et celle d'un bon ami, oui&#8230;

Qu'en penses tu toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)

Je pense un peu pareil

Perrier ou San Pellegrino ?


----------



## Macuserman (8 Avril 2010)

San Pe !

Orangina ou Fanta ? (Attention, la question n'est pas sérieuse&#8230.


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Avril 2010)

Orangina... si je suis un peu secoué 
printemps ou été ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)

Printemps :love:

Automne ou hiver ?


----------



## Elesthor (8 Avril 2010)

Hiver.

Ski?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)

Je sais pas .

Tahiti est-il toujours le pays de l'amour ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Avril 2010)

Autant que Paris ville des amoureux

C0rentin, pourquoi dit-on "22 v'la les flics" ?


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Avril 2010)

Tout est là:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/22,_v%27l%C3%A0_les_flics_!

et pourquoi chez le doc on doit dire 33 ?


----------



## Macuserman (8 Avril 2010)

Va savoir !

C'est la vie ?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Avril 2010)

Ptêt' bien!

Sinon, belle journée?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

Ça commence bien .

Comment se motiver pour se mettre à travailler ?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Avril 2010)

Ah, une question pas évidente... 

Se dire que le week end approche?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

Qu'il est déjà entamé 

Ton jour préféré de la semaine ?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Avril 2010)

Le vendredi 

Ton moment préféré de la journée?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

Vers 18-19 h une bonne bière à la main :love:

Le moment que tu détestes le plus dans la journée ?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Avril 2010)

Le matin, entre 5 et 6 h, quand je dois me lever pour aller bosser en ayant à peine dormi... :sleep:

Bière favorite?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

Et la question ? .


----------



## Aescleah (9 Avril 2010)

Oui, j'ai édité, j'ai voulu aller trop vite 

Je répète donc, quelle est ta bière favorite?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

Ton whisky favori ?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Avril 2010)

Plus généralement, ton alcool préféré?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

Le vin

Pourquoi certains eternuent-ils quand ils regardent le soleil ?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Avril 2010)

Je crois qu'il n'y a pas d'explication sure à 100%: certains pensent à la variation de température, d'autres à la luminosité, quand d'autres pensent finalement qu'il s'agit dun "court-circuit" entre les nerfs optiques et ceux qui relient la muqueuse nasale au cerveau.

Etrange machine que le corps humain, non?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

Très étrange oui !

Dans votre couple vous faites l'homme ou la femme ?


----------



## LeProf (9 Avril 2010)

les deux ! 

Est-ce normal docteur ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

Ce n'est pas anormal, j'espère que tu y prends du plaisir .

Pourquoi le soleil ne brille-t-il pas tous les jours ?


----------



## rabisse (9 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ce n'est pas anormal, j'espère que tu y prends du plaisir .
> 
> Pourquoi le soleil ne brille-t-il pas tous les jours ?



???? Etrange question C0rentin! :mouais:
Mais bon, pourquoi le soleil ne brille-t-il pas tous les jours ?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Avril 2010)

Ben en fait si, il brille tous les jours, c'est juste que des fois, il fait moche!

Et pourquoi fait il chaud en été, et froid en hiver?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Avril 2010)

Ça aussi, c'est la faute à ce con de soleil et notre putain d'ellipse de merde ! 

Pardon, un peu grossier ce soir&#8230; non ?


----------



## rabisse (9 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Ben en fait si, il brille tous les jours, c'est juste que des fois, il fait moche!





Macuserman a dit:


> Ça aussi, c'est la faute à ce con de soleil et notre putain d'ellipse de merde !



*OooUUhh Ouh!!!* M'enfin même quand il fait nuit, le soleil continue de briller!....

Sont-ils complètement à l'Ouest ces deux là?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Avril 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> *OooUUhh Ouh!!!* M'enfin même quand il fait nuit, le soleil continue de briller!....
> 
> Sont-ils complètement à l'Ouest ces deux là?



On a dit tous les *jours* non, évidemment qu'il brille tout le temps!..
Besoin de sommeil?


----------



## rabisse (9 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Besoin de sommeil?


Comment tu sais ça toi  



Aescleah a dit:


> On a dit tous les *jours* non, évidemment qu'il brille tout le temps!..


*OK ok ok!*

Bientôt en vacances?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Avril 2010)

Déjà dedans&#8230;

Sinon, iPhone OS 4.0 tu l'as installé en bêta ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

Non , pas 99$ à dépenser.

Voyage prévu ?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Avril 2010)

Oui, d'ici 2 jours&#8230; Londres m'attend.

Sinon ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Avril 2010)

C'est sympa Londres!

Tu y es déjà allé?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Avril 2010)

Oui, déjà trois fois, et oui, c'est sympa ! 

J'irai faire un tour à l'Apple Store, tu viens avec ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Avril 2010)

J'avoue que j'y serais bien allé!

T'as prévu de te ramener un cadeau de l'Apple Store?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Avril 2010)

Oui, un petit truc, mais je sais pas du tout quoi !

Pourquoi ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Avril 2010)

Juste par curiosité!

Et bon, ça peut être très tentant un Apple Store, même si on n'a aucun achat de prévu, non?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Avril 2010)

Rectification, SURTOUT si on a rien à acheter ! 

Tu me conseilles quoi pour me faire plaisir ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Avril 2010)

Y a pas mal de possiblités...

Tu lui accordes combien à ton budget "plaisir"?


----------



## CRISPEACE (10 Avril 2010)

Il n'a aucunes limites...

Tu travailles cet après-midi ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Avril 2010)

Non, je vais peut être préparer mes affaires un petit peu.

Bah, avec 50-100£, je fais quoi ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (10 Avril 2010)

Pfiou ! pleins de trucs (il parait qu'ils font de "vraies" soldes)...

Ton avion décolle à quelle heure ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Avril 2010)

7h10 si tout se passe bien !

Ahh oui, mais je parle pas pour tout le séjour, je parle pour l'Apple Store, on est d'accord ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Avril 2010)

Oui bien sûr! Hmmm, tu dois pouvoir t'acheter une Magic Mouse avec ça.

Ou autre chose?


----------



## CRISPEACE (10 Avril 2010)

Clavier sans fil ou la Magique mouse...

Combien de temps tu pars ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Avril 2010)

J'ai acheté la Magic Mouse hier&#8230; 

Je pars 3 jours seulement, mais avec 1 jour entier de shopping ça devrait aller !?


----------



## CRISPEACE (10 Avril 2010)

J'espère...

Et le clavier ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Avril 2010)

Le clavier, il l'a sûrement déjà aussi! 

Y a pas déjà un truc qui te fait envie?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Avril 2010)

Bah mon prochain gros achat étant un MacBook, si mais là ça fait beaucoup ! 

Une housse m'a-t-on dit dans l'oreillette, bah oui mais j'ai déjà une housse nickel, mais je verrais sur place. Quand on au clavier sans fil, je n'en ai pas l'utilité&#8230; Un accessoire sympa ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

Un PowerMate ?

Pourquoi le héron se tient-il sur une patte ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (10 Avril 2010)

Bon, là, je suis à court d'idée...

Une coque de protection transparente pour MacBook ? :rateau:


_Toasted... Again ! 

Faudrait inverser nos messages... :rose: _


----------



## Macuserman (10 Avril 2010)

Pour dormir et digérer il me semble&#8230;

Un quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

Un PowerMate

Gadget hein ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Avril 2010)

Oui effectivement, mais merci de l'idée !

Ils donnent des beaux sacs à l'Apple Store ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (10 Avril 2010)

oui, ma mère m'en rapporté un New-York (trop mimi)... 

Alors, on en _était_ où ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Avril 2010)

Euuhh&#8230;

"ÉTÉ" où, plutôt "était" non ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (10 Avril 2010)

Modifié...

Donc ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Avril 2010)

On en était sur les gadgets me semble-t-il, sur quoi acheter dans l'Apple Store&#8230;

C'est bien ça ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (10 Avril 2010)

Probable, j'ai perdu le fil 

Alors un gadget ? Mais de quel genre ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

Un truc qui sert à rien

Tu aimes le jazz ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (10 Avril 2010)

oui, mais j'y connais absolument rien :rateau:

Ce genre de gadget peut-être ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Avril 2010)

Oui ! 

Pourquoi faire ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (10 Avril 2010)

Je ne sais pas... 

Tu voulais pas acheter un truc chez Apple pour acheter un truc chez Apple ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Avril 2010)

Si ça doit être ça ! 

Mais qui peut me blâmer ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

Tout le monde sur le forum.

Qu'est ce que vous aimeriez laisser pour plus tard ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Avril 2010)

Je ne sais pas. Un film commenté de notre siècle&#8230;

Peut-être&#8230;?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

Oui ?

Tu as une drogue ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Avril 2010)

Non pas une mais quelques unes...

C'est grave?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Avril 2010)

Non

Comment vas ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

Bene 

Est-ce que la chirurgie réparatrice peut corriger un nez "vrozé" ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (10 Avril 2010)

Non, malheureusement... 

Qu'est-ce que vous avez passer tout l'après-midi sur MacGé alors qu'il fait 20° dehors et un soleil magnifique ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Avril 2010)

J'étais chez Apple cette après, non mais !

Mais euh on se baigne pas avec 20° !?


----------



## Hellix06 (10 Avril 2010)

Sisisi, mais pas moi

Sinon, avez-vous déjà vu une poule qui veut devenir un éléphant?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Avril 2010)

Maintenant, oui&#8230;

C'est pas ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Non 

Qui a inventé le string ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

On n'en sait rien, certains peuples primitifs le portaient déjà.

Et le string mangeable, qui l'a inventé?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2010)

Ma copine&#8230;


Pourquoi ? Jaloux ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (11 Avril 2010)

Absolument pas...

Ca intéresse qui  d'autre ?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2010)

Moi&#8230; Ça m'intéresse pas mal en fait.

Un beau dimanche non ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Oui :king:

Quest ce qui peux t'attendrir ?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2010)

Des expressions toutes mimi, ou des moues de certaines personnes, ça j'avoue que je résiste pas&#8230;

Et toi, dis moi ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Un sourire, une larme ...

Tu vas faire quoi aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2010)

Je vais préparer ma valise

Tu as un programme ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

J'ai Safari

Le thermomètre monte à combien ?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2010)

13° à l'ombre derrière chez moi&#8230;

Et de par chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

9°

Peut t'on porter plainte contre soi-même?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2010)

Oui, mais pas sûr que tu trouves un bon avocat alors ! 

C'est ça ton programme ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Non.

Qui va gagner la CDM ?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2010)

À mon humble avis, pas le Brésil. L'Espagne peut être...

Qu'en penses tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Très possible 

Et la LDC ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

Je m'en tape le coquillard, j'aime pas le foot!

Un autre sport que tu aimes?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Le basket

Et toi ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

Le basket également.

Une équipe favorite?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Les Lakers.

Ta pensée du jour ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

Ma pensée du jour...

A quoi bon résister, si l'on finit par craquer?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Déprimant 

As-tu vu Démineurs, as-tu aimé ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Avril 2010)

oui et sans plus!


la gueule de bois?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Non ça va 

La jambe de bois ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Avril 2010)

Celle du milieu.

T'aimes les vacances ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

Evidemment.

Tu connais quelqu'un qui n'aime pas les vacances ?!?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Oui quelques uns

Qu'est-ce qui est incurablement maladif chez toi ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

Rien, fort heureusement, enfin je crois.

Et chez toi?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Ma fainéantise 

Connais-tu cette tare ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

Oui... je crois que tout le monde la connait 

Tare je ne sais pas, vice peut-être?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Vice plutôt

Quest ce qui t'étonne ou surprend agréablement en toi ?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2010)

Ma sociabilité, je pensais pas l'être autant ! 

Vois-tu une différence entre la Justice et la Vengeance&#8230;?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Oui la bureaucratie 

Pourquoi dit-on une hirondelle ne fait pas le printemps ?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2010)

Parce qu'elle n'au aucun pouvoir astronomique&#8230;

Enfin, peut être finalement, on en sait quelque chose ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Une hirondelle ne fait pas le printemps : cette expression nous vient du grec, et signifie qu'il ne faut pas tirer de conclusions hâtives, ou qu'il ne faut pas faire une généralité d'un fait isolé.

En effet, s'il nous arrive parfois de voir une hirondelle, ce n'est pas que le beau temps va arriver tout de suite ! Certaines hirondelles, après la migration, viennent en ''éclaireur'', ou sont simplement en avance ! 

Et donc, ce n'est pas parce qu'on voit une hirondelle que c'est le printemps !

Par extension, il ne faut pas se réjouir trop vite d'un signe certes favorable, mais non vérifié !

Belle explication non ?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2010)

Oui, mais je préfère la mienne ! 

Starbucks, ça tu aimes hein ?!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Jamais goûté 

C'est quoi ton café préféré chez eux ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

Je sais pas, je les ai pas encore tous testés 

Mais bon, un café maison, c'est mieux, non?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2010)

J'aime que les Nespresso de toutes manières. Et pour Starbucks, je n'ai pas de préféré&#8230;

Se lever à 4hoo, c'est relou non ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

De l'après-midi ? Non ça va ...

As-tu déjà ravalé ton vomis ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

Oui, et c'était pas génial...

As-tu déjà avalé le vomi de quelqu'un d'autre ?..


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Non je testerai en beuverie ...

Pourquoi dit-on "Le public d'aficionados est un public bourgeois"?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

Aucune idée.

Pourquoi?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Parce que.

Le dernier livre que tu as lu ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

Sarah, de J.T. LeRoy.

Le dernier film que tu as vu ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Démineurs 

Et toi ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

Shutter Island.

Le prochain film que tu vas voir?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Honnêtement je sais pas 

Un conseil ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

Difficile...

Je pense aller voir Le choc des titans, ça a l'air pas mal comme remake. 
T'en penses quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Ça a l'air pas mal du tout, faut aimer les films dans le genre .

Quelles sont tes solutions pour vivre mieux ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

Me faire plaisir quand j'en ai envie.

D'ailleurs, qu'as-tu fait la dernière fois que tu t'es fait plaisir?


----------



## Macbeth (11 Avril 2010)

La dernière fois c'était y a pas 10 minutes : je suis allé dans un Jacuzzi.

L'eau est un bon moyen de se faire plaisir à à beaucoup d'égards, pas vrai ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

C'est vrai que dans le ricard c'est bon.

Pourquoi le cur est-il à gauche ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

Il n'est pas à gauche, il est au milieu. Sa géométrie donne cette impression.

Pourquoi voit-on en 3 dimensions ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (11 Avril 2010)

Parce que dieu préfère la HD ?

Tu chantes sous la douche ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

Non.

Et toi?


----------



## estcethomas (12 Avril 2010)

ça m'arrive oui!


tu aimes les simpson?


----------



## CRISPEACE (12 Avril 2010)

Yeap !

Et toi ?


----------



## Aescleah (12 Avril 2010)

Aussi.

Et South Park, tu aimes?


----------



## CRISPEACE (12 Avril 2010)

Non...

Pourquoi sommes-nous accro à la Pomme ?


----------



## teo (12 Avril 2010)

Think Different + Think Beautiful + t'as vu la concurrence ?


Combien de pays visités ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (12 Avril 2010)

2, Portugal & Angleterre.

And You ?


----------



## Aescleah (12 Avril 2010)

Oula, un peu plus...

Angleterre, Allemagne, Belgique, Espagne, Etats-Unis, Suède, Danemark, Italie, Pays-Bas, Pologne, Pays de Galle, Irlande. Ce qui en fait 12, et j'en oublie surement...

Tu aimes voyager?


----------



## Macbeth (12 Avril 2010)

Oui, j'aime, même si la plupart du temps je parcours surtout les routes de France ... j'aimerais aller un peu plus loin.

Pour tes voyages, désert ou megapole ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Avril 2010)

Mon salon, le bar du bourg où je me bourre.

Pourquoi voyager ?


----------



## Elesthor (12 Avril 2010)

Pour rien.

Rien de rien?


----------



## freefalling (12 Avril 2010)

Bien sûr que si. Puisque "la vie est ailleurs"...

Toi aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2010)

Hmm non.

Qui a inventé le « ketchup » ?


----------



## Macbeth (12 Avril 2010)

Kate Chup ? (on dit que M. Heinz n'en est pas l'inventeur mais qu'il vient de bien plus loin dans l'espace et le temps ... (rien à voire avec Ulysse)).


Mais on s'en fiche, c'est très pas bon quand même... nan ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2010)

C'est excellent .

Pourquoi les chiens tirent-ils la langue ?


----------



## teo (12 Avril 2010)

Une collègue de travail chinoise m'a tenu mordicus que le nom venait de Chine, et je veux bien la croire  _Toasted_
Aucune idée.

Un hamam pas très loin, un écrivain français très sensuel, un diner à préparer, des amis invités, la vie n'est-elle pas belle, aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Aescleah (12 Avril 2010)

Pour certains elle a l'air de l'être!

Enfin le top, ça serait qu'on te prépare le dîner, non?


----------



## Elesthor (13 Avril 2010)

C'est le cas aujourd'hui!

?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

Bof ...

Quelle est l'armée qui recrute le plus d'enfants-soldats?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Avril 2010)

Une bonne moitié en Afrique.

Combien d'étoiles dans notre galaxie?


----------



## pickwick (13 Avril 2010)

Une seule, Juss. 

Combien de grains de sable sur la terre ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Avril 2010)

Quel sable ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Avril 2010)

Celui qu'il y a sur les plages.

Combien de plages sur Terre, d'ailleurs?


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Avril 2010)

Mais quelle plage ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Avril 2010)

Les plages arrière de bagnoles (toutes les bagnoles).

Alors, combien?


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Avril 2010)

j'sais pas, 100 euros facile ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Avril 2010)

Largement, avec la dernière update...

D'ailleurs, t'en penses quoi?


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Avril 2010)

pas grand monde, à cette heure-ci tu me diras

Ca va quand même le faire, non ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Avril 2010)

En prenant compte de la pente, probablement...

Les risques sont acceptables?


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Avril 2010)

Pour une VaR 95% le risque de perte en capital est correct, moui

Après le seuil de Tracking-error c'est à voir, non ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Avril 2010)

Hmm, tout dépend des portefeuilles indiciels...

Faudrait voir la parité put-call aussi, non?


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Hmm, tout dépend des portefeuilles indiciels...
> 
> Faudrait voir la parité put-call aussi, non?



Prix Call - Prix Put = S - K x exp(-rT)

Et les dividendes alors ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Avril 2010)

Ben écoute, on n'est pas chez Apple. Donc on ramasse le blé, et on licencie.

Ca te va?


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Avril 2010)

70 / 30 et la blonde part avec moi.

Deal ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Avril 2010)

Ok, va pour tes 30% et la blonde. Ca tombe bien, je préfère la brune.

On boit un coup pour fêter l'évènement?


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Avril 2010)

Et pis quoi encore, être ami tant que t'y est aussi non ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Avril 2010)

Je me disais bien que ça ne serait pas facile.

M'enfin quand même, la blonde vaut son pesant de cacahuètes, nan?


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Avril 2010)

Je peux pas te dire encore, j'ai pas vu ses mollets&#8230;

Sinon avec les 'cahuets y'a moyen de se taper Christine aussi ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Avril 2010)

Ouais, et même Marie-Chantal si tu veux.

Elle est pas de première fraîcheur, mais bon. Ca ira?


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Avril 2010)

Ca ira, ça ira&#8230; Pas trop le choix.

Sinon la quadrature du cercle (avec Marie-Chantal), t'en pense quoi ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Avril 2010)

Je pense qu'il y a moyen de s'amuser, mais faut faire gaffe dans les angles...

Et le tout, sans troncature?


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Avril 2010)

Je préfèrerai une interpolation, même linéaire, c'est sur

Mais bon, quand l'écart-type de Marie-Chantal s'accroît, c'est difficile de dire non non ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Avril 2010)

Oui j'avoue...

Et quand on tient compte de la variance, tu penses que ça donne quoi?


----------



## freefalling (14 Avril 2010)

Là vraiment, je ne pense plus rien.

Aescleah et HAL-9000 , c'est pour quand les enfants ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Avril 2010)

Faudrait déjà qu'Aescleah pense à arrêter la pillule...  

Pluie par chez toi ?


----------



## Aescleah (14 Avril 2010)

Non, mais pas terrible.

Et chez toi?


----------



## teo (14 Avril 2010)

Gris-ensoleillé et pas chaud, un peu de vent.

Les enfants : tu en veux / tu n'en veux pas / c'est trop tard / tu ne veux pas en avoir seul(e) / surtout pas ?


----------



## Aescleah (14 Avril 2010)

Disons que j'aimerais en avoir, mais j'ai encore un peu de temps devant moi avant de l'envisager sérieusement.

Et les enfants, plutôt garçon ou fille?


----------



## freefalling (14 Avril 2010)

Si je devais en avoir : fille. Mais cela ne devrait pas arriver.

Que préfères-tu dans un donut, la pâte ou le trou ?


----------



## Aescleah (14 Avril 2010)

J'ai même pas envie de savoir à quoi tu pensais en posant cette question douteuse !  

Et ton donut, avec un café ou un chocolat chaud ?


----------



## teo (14 Avril 2010)

Café.

Dans une boule de Berlin, tu préfères le beignet ou la confiture qui coule ?


----------



## freefalling (14 Avril 2010)

Une fois en bouche, la confiture (framboise) dans le spongieux du beignet. Vraiment.

Quid du Chichi (churros en Espagne) .. ?


----------



## teo (14 Avril 2010)

Ouais, la confiture qui coule partout, c'est le meilleur :love:. Mais autant j'aime la boule de Berlin dans le froid genevois, autant le chichi (particulièrement sur les plages surchauffées) ne m'a jamais emballé. Même si c'est la même chose 

Comment définis-tu, avec tes propres mots, le mot "fantasme" ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Avril 2010)

teo a dit:


> Comment définis-tu, avec tes propres mots, le mot "fantasme" ?


 
Fantasme, alias "_Me taper la copine de mon meilleur pote_" Pas mieux comme définition.

Es-tu d'accord que topologiquement un donut et une tasse de café sont identiques ?


----------



## freefalling (14 Avril 2010)

Je passe la main.

Juste, je reviens rapidement sur le fantasme, puisque j'avais cuisiné ma petite définition

_Le fantasme .. Ce qui pourrait être un ardent comme un fin désir, qui ne saurait nécessairement s'appuyer sur une quelconque raison, logique ou morale. Puissamment fictif, parfois irréaliste, rendant même la fantaisie chez certains plus impétueuse encore lorsqu'il reste inassouvi, voire excessif et savoureusement dangereux._

Aurais-tu "assouvi" le tien*(ou l'un d'eux) ? {HAL-9000, on connaît la réponse sur le coup}


----------



## teo (14 Avril 2010)

Certains, avec plus ou moins de succès.
L'ultime fantasme serait la rencontre de ce garçon parisien avec lequel une demi-douzaine de personnes m'ont confondu, la ressemblance était apparemment troublante. Mais cela peut brûler les fantasmes...





Tenté(e) par l'identique ?


----------



## Aescleah (14 Avril 2010)

Non, pas du tout.

Convaincu par la théorie évolutionniste ?


----------



## Elesthor (14 Avril 2010)

Oui.



> Es-tu d'accord que topologiquement un donut et une tasse de café sont identiques ?


Oui, la tasse est homéomorphe au tore.

D'accord pour dire que topologiquement, l'homme est un donut? (un trou en haut, un en bas et du gras autour =P)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2010)

Toi peut-être mais pas moi.

Pourquoi certaines fleurs se referment-elles à la nuit tombée ?


----------



## elKBron (14 Avril 2010)

sans doute pour la même raison que certains humains ferment leurs volets à la même heure.

C'est fou, vous avez vraiment écrit tous ces messages dans ce fil ?


----------



## Elesthor (14 Avril 2010)

Mon chat m'a aidé.

Sinon?


----------



## Aescleah (14 Avril 2010)

Sinon, vivement l'été.

Quelques vacances en bord de mer, ça serait sympa, non ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Avril 2010)

Si tu n'amènes pas le chat de Schrodinger alors

Au fait, il est encore vivant dans sa boîte tu penses ?


----------



## Elesthor (14 Avril 2010)

Depuis le temps il devrait être mort de vieillesse le pauvre ! 

Mais tant qu'on a pas regardé crois tu vraiment qu'il soit à la fois mort et vivant?


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Avril 2010)

Ben j'sais pas, ouvre la boîte pour voir :hein:

Mais bon, à mon avis la 11ième dimension s'est emparée de lui, non ?


----------



## Elesthor (14 Avril 2010)

Ouai, ses cordes se sont mise à vibrer bizarrement surement ...

Tu as lu flatland? (quand on parle de dimensions supérieures, faut toujours caser flatland !)


----------



## Kleinepopo (14 Avril 2010)

nope

Intéressant ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Avril 2010)

non plus, enfin, je crois

Pourquoi la simulation de fonctions copules archimediennes en grande dimension est-elle si complexe ?


----------



## Macbeth (14 Avril 2010)

Parce-que des qu'on dit le mot "copule", la plupart des gens perdent leurs facultés mentale et se mettent à penser à des trucs qui n'ont rien à voire avec la choucroute.

Mais une IA de ton acabit ne devrait y voir qu'un petit exercice de routine, nan ?


----------



## teo (15 Avril 2010)

_Holden: _They're just questions, _Leon_. In answer to your query, they're written down for me. It's a test, designed to provoke an emotional response...
Shall we continue?


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Avril 2010)

- The tortoise lays on its back, its belly baking in the hot sun, beating its legs trying to turn itself over but it can't. Not without your help. But you're not helping.

- [] I mean you're not helping! Why is that, Leon?


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Avril 2010)

'cause I'm heartless :rose:
Mais pourquoi êtes vous donc sans coeur ?


----------



## teo (15 Avril 2010)

He will be frakked in a few minutes.

No heart, no memory

_Hello, HAL. Do you read me, HAL? _


----------



## Aescleah (15 Avril 2010)

_Affirmative, I read you Dave._

Vous voulez vous refaire tout le film ?


----------



## teo (15 Avril 2010)

_Unable to comply, level 1 safety protocols have canceled request._
(pas _un_ film mais plusieurs )

_There is no spoon? _


----------



## Aescleah (15 Avril 2010)

_Then you'll see that it is not the spoon that bends, it is only yourself._

_Where'd you go, psycho boy?_


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Avril 2010)

Fuck off with your sofa units and strine green stripe patterns, 
I say never be complete, 
I say stop being perfect,
I say let... lets evolve, let the chips fall where they may. 

Guys, what would you wish you'd done before you died?


----------



## freefalling (15 Avril 2010)

Je suis bien trop pudique des sentiments pour en parler

Quand le soleil frappe les murs de la pièce, aimes-tu t'y coller tout contre ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2010)

Non mais mes chats oui 

Existe-il un dictionnaire pour comprendre les femmes ?


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Avril 2010)

Oui celui du coeur
les femmes ont-elles besoin d'être comprises ou d'être aimées ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2010)

Both ?

Si un homme avertit en vaut deux, une femme avertit en vaut ?


----------



## Aescleah (15 Avril 2010)

Deux également.  Si jamais deux sans trois, alors jamais trois sans ?..


----------



## Macuserman (15 Avril 2010)

Quatre je suppose, non ?


----------



## Elesthor (15 Avril 2010)

Non ça commute dans IN --> Jamais trois sans deux.

Faut il libérer le désir? Ou se libérer du désir?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2010)

Se libérer du désir après l'avoir assouvi 

Est-il possible de voir le nuage de cendres du volcan d'Islande depuis le sol ?


----------



## Aescleah (15 Avril 2010)

Il me semble que oui, mais je ne suis pas sur. En tout cas, le soleil ne sera pas visible, lui.

Quelle est la température de la couronne solaire?


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Avril 2010)

Aussi chaude que Pamela ?


----------



## Aescleah (15 Avril 2010)

A peu près oui.

Et le taux d'humidité dans l'air ?..


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Avril 2010)

SECTEUR NORD-EST 3 A 4, FRAICHISSANT 4 A 5 A LA FIN.
MER PEU AGITEE, DEVENANT LOCALEMENT AGITEE DANS LE SUD-OUEST A LA
FIN.  PLUIES AU DEBUT. :love:

Ca donne envie, hein ?


----------



## Aescleah (15 Avril 2010)

Plutôt ouais !

Au fait, Pamela, c'est bien la copine de ton meilleur ami ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Avril 2010)

Nan, j'dirais pô son nom à elle

Femme à lunette ?


----------



## Aescleah (15 Avril 2010)

Non pas mon genre...

Fossette au menton ?


----------



## freefalling (15 Avril 2010)

Fossette

"Bosse" ou "creux" ?


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Avril 2010)

"Bosse" tu parles ... :rateau:

combien de sucre avec le thé ?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Avril 2010)

Au moins 3 dosettes de sucre semoule&#8230;

Mais pareil pour le café à vrai dire, et toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Avril 2010)

sans sucre le café!!!


Sinon ça va toi?


----------



## freefalling (16 Avril 2010)

juste mes yeux saignent devant l'écran, il serait temps que j'arrête de travailler sur ce fichu projet 

Toi aussi impressionné par cette paralysie des vols en Europe, avec ce fou nuage de cendres venu d'Islande ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Avril 2010)

"Dégoutée" serait plus approprié (mon mari avait un vol pour Londres demain matin)... 

Sinon, quoi de neuf ?


----------



## Aescleah (16 Avril 2010)

Rien de spécial, si ce n'est que le week-end s'annonce sympathique.

Quelque chose de prévu ?


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Avril 2010)

Oui... M'faut "monter" à Vittel demain matin, 700 Kms
Y aura-t-il des bouchons en "montant" ?


----------



## Aescleah (16 Avril 2010)

C'est bien possible.

Et y aura-t-il des bouteilles, après avoir monté ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Avril 2010)

Des bouteilles dans mon sac, pour le Mans ce soir, y'en a, t'inquiètes 

Une bouteille d'alcool (1L) par personne par jour, tu penses que ça va suffir ?


----------



## Aescleah (16 Avril 2010)

En tout cas profite bien de la course, je regrette de ne pas pouvoir y aller cette année !

Et j'ai peur qu'une bouteille par personne ça soit un peu short, enfin tout dépend du zigoto au bout du goulot ! Au cas où, t'as de la réserve ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Avril 2010)

Ouais j'ai rechargé la valise avec 2L de sky et 1,5L de Ricard

Le camping, une bonne idée au Mans ?


----------



## Aescleah (16 Avril 2010)

Si tu campes sur le site du circuit tu vas pas être déçu... C'est l'orgie façon Los Angeles 2013 

Mais bon, vu que t'as du carburant, ça devrait pas être un problème ?


----------



## teo (16 Avril 2010)

De la vodka plein le frigo, de l'abricotine sur les étagères, ça ira comme carburant ? Pas grand chose d'autre... 


Chez l'autre, qu'est-ce qui t'émeut le plus ? (physiquement surtout)


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Avril 2010)

Oh bordel, j'ai hâte ! 

Commencer à picoler à 15:12:25, histoire de faire chauffer le moteur, une très bonne idée ? 


Merd&#8230; merd&#8230;

Heu&#8230; les mains, des mains bien manucurées chez une femme en dit long sur le soin qu'elle porte à son corps.

Ce qui attire ton oeil chez la gente féminine ?


----------



## teo (16 Avril 2010)

Je dois dire très honnêtement qu'en général, c'est leur mec, leur père ou leur frérot qui m'attire l'&#339;il (pardon les copines, pas taper...).
Allez, je vais dire leur caractère, c'est pas physique, mais il faut qu'elles sachent s'imposer et envoyer paître les gros lourds que nous pouvons souvent être, nous les mâles... 

Les blessures, ça se montre ou ça se cache ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Avril 2010)

Une blessure ça se soigne avant tout après on peux toujours montrer ses cicatrices, histoire de montrer qu'on a de la bouteille

En parlant de bouteilles  plutôt du genre "_à moitié pleine_", ou "_à moitié vide_" ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

A moitié vide.

De gauche ou de droite ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

La droiche

Combien de jours peux-tu rester sans dormir ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

Aucun , le sommeil est vital pour moi .

A quoi ça sert de se poser des questions comme celles-ci ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

À "jouer"

Qu'est-ce qui peut rendre un frontiste heureux ?


----------



## ScubaARM (16 Avril 2010)

Signer la pétition pour libérer Abel Chemoul emprisonné dans une geôle fasciste 

croyez vous en l'amour ?


----------



## Aescleah (16 Avril 2010)

J'aime pas le mot croire... Et l'amour, je pense que tu ne trouveras pas deux personnes avec la même définition...

J'ai répondu à la question ?


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Avril 2010)

J'aimerais y croire...
crois tu qu'aimer puisse se définir plutôt que se ressentir ?


----------



## freefalling (17 Avril 2010)

mais "aimer", c'est un peu tenter de {re}définir le mot chaque jour ! 

Je suis ces jours d'humeur un peu sombre quoique sans aucune gravité. Touché par ces éclats de soleil, et pourtant sans arriver à m'en délecter. Que me suggèrerais-tu pour commencer demain ?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Avril 2010)

consommer des substance illicite est une solution, avec un peu de musique en plus et là tu peux pas passer une mauvaise journée!


alors ça marche?


----------



## Hellix06 (17 Avril 2010)

Oui

T'as une adresse à conseiller?


----------



## estcethomas (17 Avril 2010)

plusieurs même!


Tu vas a la jungle juice ce soir? (question pour les parisiens!)


----------



## teo (17 Avril 2010)

Non, ce sera un concert de quelques amis à l'Abracadabar. Et peut-être Mona, Master & Servant ce soir...

L'univers _Maitres/ses et Servantes/Serviteurs_, ça te brancherait, le temps d'une soirée, en club par exemple ? ("Relax...")). No Strings Attached (ouh le mauvais jeu de mots )


----------



## freefalling (17 Avril 2010)

je crois avoir tout à fait l'attirail approprié pour une première . avec plaisir  

mais alors, plutôt maître ou serviteur .. ?


----------



## teo (17 Avril 2010)

Si...
là, comme ça, sans doute plutôt serviteur. 

Tu me prêtes tes menottes ?


----------



## freefalling (17 Avril 2010)

Bien sûr {celles en _furs_ ou bien _vinyl_, voire _leather_ à l'ancienne ?}

Quant à moi je ne suis pas décidé, est-il finalement bien sage de ne pas y être accompagné ?


----------



## teo (17 Avril 2010)

Je vais essayer le cuir, good ol' leather... Sage ou pas, j'aurai préféré y aller accompagné 

Qui ferait le voyage ?


----------



## freefalling (17 Avril 2010)

C'eût été avec plaisir -envie de changement ces jours- mais , je suis à 2 jours de Paris à pieds {d'ailleurs, Google Maps me fait passer par Portsmouth..} Quand je monte sur Paris, peut-être ?

Quel est l'état présent de ton esprit ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2010)

En mode léthargie 

Quelle est ta chanson préférée?


----------



## Aescleah (17 Avril 2010)

Difficile, y'en a tellement... Allez, à choisir, c'est pas une chanson, mais bon:

La suite pour violoncelle N°1 de Bach.

Et la tienne?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2010)

Peut-être "Il pleut" de Renaud mais c'est dur de choisir.

Pourquoi Mario Bros ?


----------



## Aescleah (17 Avril 2010)

Parce que Mickey Mouse.

Pourquoi James Band ?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Avril 2010)

Parceque Sarabande (de Haendel, of course) aussi

Quel film aller voir ce soir ?


----------



## Aescleah (17 Avril 2010)

Un bon petit film fantastique.

Un film culte, ou une production underground ?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Avril 2010)

Plusieurs, mais là tout de suite ... disons ... Fargo

Dexter, c'est bien ?


----------



## Aescleah (17 Avril 2010)

Il parait, j'ai jamais regardé.

Sinon en série pas mal, il y a True Blood 

Tu connais ?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Avril 2010)

J'aime pas (du tout), désolé ... :rose:

allez... groupe de métal favori


----------



## Aescleah (17 Avril 2010)

Pffiou... la liste est interminable !

Si je devais en choisir un, peut-être Iron Maiden, avec qui tout a commencé 

Le tien ?


----------



## freefalling (17 Avril 2010)

The Smashing Pumpkins (c'est _metal_ ??) en tout cas certains morceaux (souvent les moins _metal_ )

Dernière oeuvre artistique contemporaine vue / vécue (c'est à dire, en y étant allé physiquement) ?


----------



## teo (17 Avril 2010)

Au mieux, un concert de Massive Attack ? _(désolé, pas mieux...) _

(pour les Smashing Pumpkins, je garde _Mellon Collie_...)

_Un tramway nommé Désir_ ou _Autant en emporte le vent_ ?


----------



## Aescleah (17 Avril 2010)

Autant en emporte le vent !

John Carpenter ou Tobb Hooper ?


----------



## freefalling (17 Avril 2010)

Tob Hooper {juste histoire de corriger l'orthographe, parce que sinon les films ... }

(Smashing Pumpkins : _Mellon Collie_ first, et puis il y a _Adore_, aussi..)

Mais alors, finalement pas à cette soirée ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Avril 2010)

ben avant de revenir devant l'ordi si!


un technique contre la gueule de bois?


----------



## teo (18 Avril 2010)

Manger, alterner alcool et eau/jus de fruit et 500mg d'aspirine et 1/2 litre d'eau avant de se coucher

_Birdy_ ou _Midgnight Express ?_ (et je parle de la musique...)


----------



## rabisse (18 Avril 2010)

*

Et celui là, tu aimes?*


----------



## teo (18 Avril 2010)

Oui, Vangelis :love:

Déjeuner ou brunch aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (18 Avril 2010)

On va commencer par quelques tasses de café et on avisera après...

Soirée arrosée hier ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Avril 2010)

pas mal oui!


et chez toi?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2010)

Non ça va.

Qu'est-ce que tu n'as pas hérité de tes parents, de ta famille ?


----------



## Kristoball46 (18 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> L'art de s'engueuler entre frères et surs pour un héritage...
> 
> Que va devenir notre planète ?


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Avril 2010)

ce qui l'attend !
Mais que deviennent les humains après ?


----------



## Hellix06 (18 Avril 2010)

Ils retourneront à la poussière...  On n'a que ce qu'on mérite non?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Avril 2010)

Ca c'est un doux rêve...

Un rêve que tu souhaiterais réaliser ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2010)

Faire un voyage intéressant

Pourquoi les fourmis fourmillent ?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Avril 2010)

Alors ça...

Pourquoi les bourdons bourdonnent ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Avril 2010)

Pour nous filer le bourdon.

Pourquoi les colibris sont ils stressés ?


----------



## Hellix06 (18 Avril 2010)

Parce qu'ils consomment trop de café

Combien faut-il de nains pour creuser en deux jours un tunnel de 28 mètres dans du granit?

_J'avais envie de la poster depuis longtemps celle-là, avis aux amateurs _


----------



## Aescleah (18 Avril 2010)

[youtube]qcXNFsTfvXg[/youtube]

Fan de Naheulbeuk ?


----------



## Hellix06 (18 Avril 2010)

A fond 

J'attends le prochain livre  et toi, de quoi es-tu fan?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Avril 2010)

Fan de films d' horreur (et un paquet d'autres choses !)

Ton guitariste préféré ?


----------



## teo (18 Avril 2010)

Chris Lowe, des PSB   (c'est vrai qu'un synthé...)


A choisir, Nantes, Brest ou Rennes ?


----------



## freefalling (18 Avril 2010)

De Brest, à Rennes et connaissant Nantes, je dirais Nantes pour la ville, et Brest surtout pour ce qu'il y a autour {falaises, côtes, criques, mer, ...} d'une variété inimaginable.

Need to go ?


----------



## teo (18 Avril 2010)

Aucun besoin. C'est bien meilleur que ça.


Fumeur ou non-fumeur ?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Avril 2010)

Ancien fumeur.

Que penses-tu de l'interdiction de fumer dans les lieux publics ?


----------



## freefalling (18 Avril 2010)

En tant que non fumeur,  je le vis beaucoup mieux depuis 

Qu'aimerais-tu nous dire, là maintenant .. ?


----------



## Hellix06 (18 Avril 2010)

Que j'en ai marre de réviser pour mes exams et que j'aime la vie, ainsi que ma femme :love:

Et toi, as-tu trouvé l'amour?


----------



## Kristoball46 (18 Avril 2010)

Je croyais...

Qui a dit ...


----------



## Aescleah (19 Avril 2010)

Moi pas comprendre question.

Toi pouvoir répéter ?


----------



## Kristoball46 (19 Avril 2010)

Ah non, désolé, je ne répète que le vendredi soir avec mon groupe. 

Mais spécialement pour toi, qui a dit (dans un film) :* Tout se mange dans cette  pièce, même moi, mais ça, ce serai du cannibalisme, et c&#8217;est très mal vu  par la société*


----------



## Aescleah (19 Avril 2010)

Kristoball46 a dit:


> Ah non, désolé, je ne répète que le vendredi soir avec mon groupe.
> 
> Mais spécialement pour toi, qui a dit (dans un film) :* Tout se mange dans cette  pièce, même moi, mais ça, ce serai du cannibalisme, et cest très mal vu  par la société*



Le plus important ici, c'est que le mec qui cite, se permet d'être un manche en orthographe... 

Sinon, belle journée ?


----------



## Kristoball46 (19 Avril 2010)

Oui, belle journée, j'évacue le stress comme je peux, j'ai un entretien téléphonique pour un travail à 10h (tu as raison, je n'ai pas corrigé le copier/coller)

Comment ne pas stresser ?


----------



## Aescleah (19 Avril 2010)

Pas évident de ne pas stresser j'imagine.

Occuper on esprit à des choses futiles, peut-être ?


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2010)

ça n'aide pas forcément.



_Sur son cou_, une chaîne, un suçon, un parfum ?


----------



## Elesthor (19 Avril 2010)

Un parfum =) (elle n'aime pas les sucons).

Et toi tu aimes ça?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2010)

Oh oui

Tu portes quel parfum ?


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2010)

Sables, Annick Goutal.

Plantes coupées ou plantes en pot ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2010)

Plantes coupées

Pourquoi les automobiles ont-elles 4 roues ? et pas 6, ou 8 ?


----------



## Elesthor (19 Avril 2010)

Parce que c'est un bon rapport entre adhérence et frottements.

Tu aimes écouter des BO de films?


----------



## havez (19 Avril 2010)

Oui, énormément 

Laquelle est ta préférée?


----------



## Elesthor (19 Avril 2010)

HUm difficile à dire.... J'aime beaucoup The Throne Room de John Williams (BO de Star Wars), 
mais en ce moment c'est celle de USA Allabama (Crimson Tide).

& Toi?


----------



## Aescleah (19 Avril 2010)

Comme tu l'as indiqué, difficile à dire.

Peut-être la B.O de Barry Lyndon (qui soit dit en passant est un film magnifique).

En parlant de film, ton dernier coup de coeur ?


----------



## Elesthor (20 Avril 2010)

Shutter Island(même si j'ai bien plus préféré le livre!)

TU va régulièrement au ciné?


----------



## Aescleah (20 Avril 2010)

J'y allais énormément, j'avais un abonnement. Maintenant, beaucoup moins.

Réalisateur favori ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2010)

Coppola

Pourkoua lé gent fond ottand deu fotte de aurtografe ?


----------



## Aescleah (20 Avril 2010)

Parce qu'ils ne lisent plus, parce que les gosses préfèrent fumer des clopes et se mettre des mines plutôt que d'écrire correctement leur langue, parce que ces sms à la mord moi le noeud sont devenus une plaie que tout le monde utilise en cherchant à aller au plus vite... et la liste est très longue...

Ca te dérange, une orthographe de gougnafier ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2010)

Qui est gnougnafe ?

Pourquoi élève-t-on les perruches par deux ?


----------



## Aescleah (20 Avril 2010)

Parce que toute seule, la perruche, elle s'emmerde !

Quel est l'animal le plus fidèle ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Avril 2010)

je sais pas, mais pas les chattes en tout cas!


Tu as écoutés le nouveau de les salles majestés?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Avril 2010)

Non.

Il est bien ?


----------



## Elesthor (21 Avril 2010)

Aucune idée.

Tu fais du jogging de temps à autres?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Avril 2010)

non, jamais!


Quelle a été la toute première console de jeux que tu as eu?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Avril 2010)

La toute première me semble-t-il a avoir été conçue, l'Odyssey! Fichtre c'était il y a longtemps... Et le bouzin tourne encore comme une horloge !

Ta console de jeux favorite, toutes consoles confondues (en incluant les anciennes) ?


----------



## teo (21 Avril 2010)

Atari 2600, même si je n'ai jamais possédé de console personnellement.


Le premier choc pictural dont tu te souviennes ?


----------



## freefalling (21 Avril 2010)

Vers mes 5 ans. Une photographie noir et blanc dans un magazine de mode. C'était la mise en scène d'un enfant dénudé et assis sur un rocher, les genoux dans ses bras, une partie du corps tapissée d'un motif guépard. Je ne sais plus exactement s'il criait ou s'il serrait les dents, mais son attitude était puissamment déstabilisante.
J'ai peut-être passé une demie-journée rivé sur la photographie, blotti dans l'angle dans canapé. Jusqu'à ce que ma baby-sitter d'alors ne décide de me confisquer le magazine, un peu embarrassée par cette fascination inexplicable (merci Stéphanie ).

Quel souvenir te reviens spontanément maintenant, après ça ?


----------



## teo (21 Avril 2010)

Je pense à un _Vignes en feu_ de Matthew Perceval. Une petite huile sur toile qu'il avait donné à mon père. Expressionisme flamboyant, brutal. Souvenirs d'enfance. Anniversaire. Enfants. _Where The Wild Things Are_. Séparation de mes parents. Puis...
_Unabled to access further data. Access denied._


Ta saison préférée?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Avril 2010)

euh...

ça existe encore ça les saisons?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Avril 2010)

En théorie oui... En pratique aussi, même si c'est le merdier ! 

Plutôt chaleur infernale, ou froid glacial ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (21 Avril 2010)

Entre les deux, c'est bon ?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Avril 2010)

Oui.

De toutes façons, c'est toujours bon entre les deux, non?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2010)

Bien sûr.

Combien de fois fais-tu l'amour par semaine?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Avril 2010)

Je ne les compte pas, et c'est variable 

Combien de temps dors-tu par nuit ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2010)

9 heures environ

Y a t-il un inconvénient à dormir l'après-midi ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (21 Avril 2010)

je ne vois pas pourquoi...

Tu te sens reposé après ?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Avril 2010)

Toujours !

Et les coups de barre au boulot, ça t'arrive souvent ?


----------



## Hellix06 (21 Avril 2010)

Tout le temps! (en même temps je dors que 5h par nuit).

Sinon tu aimes ton job?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Avril 2010)

Non.

Et toi, tu n'aimes pas ton job ?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Avril 2010)

Si, je l'aime même beaucoup.

Et comment vis-tu le fait de ne pas aimer ton boulot ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Avril 2010)

Je m'en fous.

I use the best I use the rest ?


----------



## teo (21 Avril 2010)

Do what you want, _honey_: take the best, forget about the rest 


Au réveil:
tu te rendors / tu galères vers la douche / tu galères vers la machine à café / tu regardes le 20h / Autre ?


----------



## Hellix06 (21 Avril 2010)

Je me rendors et me réveille 5 minutes plus tard, à renouveler pendant 1h avant de se lever. (double réveil + snooze auto si je me lève pas pour l'éteindre, car il est sur le bureau à 2 mètres de mon lit... J'ai le réveil disons.. difficile).

Et ton job, c'est quoi au juste?


----------



## freefalling (21 Avril 2010)

looking for + working with + thinking about + going to + etc 

Pourrais-tu me dire la couleur de tes yeux, dans toutes ses nuances ..?


----------



## Hellix06 (22 Avril 2010)

Marron brun clair qui passe au vert selon les jours, sur le coin inférieur.

Tu portes la barbe?


----------



## jp.pilet (22 Avril 2010)

Plus maintenant, bien avant oui !
Le poil fait-il l'homme ou le sauvage ?


----------



## Elesthor (22 Avril 2010)

Le poil fait le mammifère.

L'anticipation est elle le propre de l'homme?


----------



## Aescleah (22 Avril 2010)

Je ne crois pas, quand tu vois le nombre de grosses conneries que l'on fait, j'ai pas l'impression qu'on anticipe...

Est-il toujours trop tard lorsqu'on décide enfin à réagir à un problème de grande envergure?


----------



## teo (22 Avril 2010)

Pas forcément _toujours_. Mais l'humain a une forte propension à ne pas vouloir envisager l'inexorable.



Rasé, barbe ou moustache ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Avril 2010)

Pas rasé.

Forum rasoir ?


----------



## Elesthor (22 Avril 2010)

Sur le fil j'aurais dit 

Woup woup wabidoup?


----------



## Hellix06 (22 Avril 2010)

houba houba!

T'as des animaux chez toi (femme et les enfants exclus )?


----------



## Elesthor (22 Avril 2010)

Ah ben dans ce cas non ^^

Tu as des shtroumpfs en plastiques made in taiwan?


----------



## Aescleah (22 Avril 2010)

Non, peut-être quand j'étais gosse, mais de Taiwan aucune idée  Et ton Mac, il a été fabriqué où ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2010)

En euthanasie

Quelle partie de toi sera forcément immortelle ?


----------



## teo (22 Avril 2010)

Mon parfum, _Sables_, grâce aux immortelles sauvages (on peut espérer ? )

Apéro time. Je te sers quoi ?


----------



## Elesthor (22 Avril 2010)

Mon pti coktail perso: Soho + Rosé + Liqueur de sucre de canne 

Et pour l'entrée?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2010)

Rien passons au plat principal, une blanquette de veau.

Le dessert ?


----------



## teo (22 Avril 2010)

ce soir, si je regarde bien ce qu'il me reste en stock, ce serait crème de marron, une banane et des Sugus pour faire passer et si j'ai encore une fringale sucrée 

Sucré ou salé ? Doux ou amer ?


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Avril 2010)

Sucré salé,

Doux.

Se peut il conjuguer une activité professionnelle intense loin de l'internet et un surf régulier sur macgé ?


----------



## Aescleah (22 Avril 2010)

Pour certains, ça a l'air en effet possible 

Quelques astuces ?


----------



## Elesthor (22 Avril 2010)

Travailler vite et bien 

Fou moi?


----------



## Hellix06 (22 Avril 2010)

Pas plus que scrat

Comment font les fabricants de pates pour introduire la viande dans les raviolis (H )?


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Avril 2010)

Mais non la pâte n'est rien que la peau de la viande.
Les animaux ont-ils du pot lorsqu'on mange leur viande ?


----------



## Elesthor (23 Avril 2010)

Du pot au feu alors =) 

Que fais tu pour tuer le temps?


----------



## Hellix06 (23 Avril 2010)

Pas de temps à tuer, j'en ai déjà pas assez...

Et toi, t'as une vie plutôt speed ou tranquille?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Avril 2010)

Ca dépend des jours, mais j'avoue préférer qu'elle soit speed, j'aime pas l'ennui.

C'est grave ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Avril 2010)

Non. 
Je ne m'ennuie jamais, même en ne faisant rien.

C'est grave ?


----------



## Elesthor (23 Avril 2010)

Non.

Tu joue au go?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Avril 2010)

Ca m'est arrivé, il y a longtemps.

Tu joues au Shôgi ?


----------



## freefalling (23 Avril 2010)

Non, jamais tenté.

Apprécies-tu les préparations à base de matcha ?
je n'en ai plus, et je suis un inconditionnel


----------



## Elesthor (23 Avril 2010)

Je n'ai jamais eu la chance de gouter, malheureusement ^^

Tu aimes le thé?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2010)

Oui.

Le mot ou la phrase que tu répètes tout le temps et qui finit par être soûlant pour les autres ?


----------



## freefalling (23 Avril 2010)

"C'est ça"

Que feras-tu samedi à 18h ?


----------



## teo (23 Avril 2010)

Je pourrais attendre un ami. Ou ce serait lui qui m'attendrait.


Les adieux sur le quai de la gare, c'est ton truc ou pas ?


----------



## da capo (23 Avril 2010)

teo a dit:


> Les adieux sur le quai de la gare, c'est ton truc ou pas ?



Les trains partent mais reviennent aussi.

Tu l'as vu ?


----------



## freefalling (23 Avril 2010)

Pas encore, pas tout à fait ..

Quelle chose simple suffit à te faire sourire ?


----------



## teo (23 Avril 2010)

Oui. C'est tellement bon de sourire ou rire 


En version animale, tu serais quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2010)

Un chat !

Et toi ?


----------



## teo (23 Avril 2010)

Un chat aussi. Doux, poilu et ronronnant. Avec des griffes et des dents pointues, quand on m'en demande...



Un dessert ?


----------



## Hellix06 (23 Avril 2010)

Une tarte aux framboises :love:

Un vin en particulier?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Avril 2010)

Un petit Romanée-Conti.

Plutôt whisky ou chartreuse ?


----------



## Elesthor (23 Avril 2010)

Un bon scotch (pas celui qui colle, celui qui arrache ;-) ).


Eau plate ou gazeuse?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Avril 2010)

Ce soir plutôt plate.

Et les femmes, plates ou gazeuses ?


----------



## Hellix06 (24 Avril 2010)

Heuuu, dans l'absolu, je préfère plates 

Comment définirais-tu la femme parfaite?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Avril 2010)

Un peu long à définir, disons simplement celle qui m'a donné en vie de passer ma vie avec elle, pour des tas de raisons.

Tu l'as trouvée, ta femme parfaite ?


----------



## Elesthor (24 Avril 2010)

Peut être, mais seul le temps me le dira.

Crois tu au hasard?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Avril 2010)

Non, tout répond à une équation, parfois avec trop d'inconnues...

Qui a dit "Seul le chaos est impartial" ?


----------



## Elesthor (24 Avril 2010)

> Non, tout répond à une équation, parfois avec trop d'inconnues...


On va bien s'entendre ^^

Aucune idée, mais toi tu es le dernier à l'avoir énoncé.

Penses tu que les mathématiques existent grâce à l'homme ou sont elles douées d'une dynamique propre?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Avril 2010)

Je pense qu'elles sont douées d'une dynamique propre.

As-tu un avis sur la théorie quantique, plutôt convaincu, ou pas du tout ?


----------



## Elesthor (24 Avril 2010)

Convaincu! Je ne pourrais jamais concevoir une physique sans le modèle quantique.

Crois tu à l'existence du boson de Higgs?(ouh le vilain sujet à polémique)


----------



## Aescleah (24 Avril 2010)

Non je n'y crois pas une seconde. D'ailleurs s'ils ne le trouvent pas, ils vont être bien emmerdés... 

Et une théorie du tout, ça te semble envisageable ?


----------



## Elesthor (24 Avril 2010)

Une unification vers la super-interraction? Possible...

Le modèle standart te convient-il?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Avril 2010)

Non, ne serait-ce que parce qu'il ne décrit pas la gravitation.

Et la théorie du Big Bang, tu en penses quoi ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Avril 2010)

Celle des frères Bogdou Bogdei Bogdanovlà ?


----------



## Elesthor (24 Avril 2010)

Nan la vrai pas celle de ces charlatans ><

C'est vrai quoi, ce sont des voyous intersidéraux non?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Avril 2010)

Oui, mais ils me font bien marrer ces deux là.

Pas toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2010)

Non pas moi

Peut-on trouver juste de se faire détester par ses ennemis ?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Avril 2010)

Je pense que oui.

Cependant, n'est-ce pas mieux lorsque les ennemis s'apprécient (ça peut sembler improbable, mais pas tant que ça) ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2010)

Ça me paraît impossible

Pourquoi le chardon est-il lemblème de lEcosse ?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Avril 2010)

Pour la faire courte, la légende raconte que le chardon aurait permis aux écossais de vaincre les vikings, tentant d'envahir l'Ecosse.

Pourquoi les japonais vivent-ils, en moyenne, plus vieux ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2010)

Grâce à leur mode de vie.

As-tu déjà mis fin à une relation par peur de l'engagement ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (24 Avril 2010)

Non je ne suis pas du genre.

Tu gardes tes anciens Mac ou tu les revends?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2010)

J'ai gardé mon précédent mais sinon je les vends ou les donne.

Chez Stendhal, que signifient les couleurs "Le Rouge et le Noir" et aussi "Le Rose et le Vert" ?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Avril 2010)

Aucune idée.

Pourrais-tu éclairer ma lanterne ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2010)

Quoi de beau ce soir ?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Avril 2010)

Le temps, ici il fait beau.

Et chez toi ?


----------



## Elesthor (24 Avril 2010)

Le ciel est dégagé ;-) /me va sortir
son télescope.

Tu fais de l'astronomie?


----------



## mistik (24 Avril 2010)

Oui uniquement pour la nuit des étoiles en août de chaque année.

Les cyborgs seront-ils les nouveaux maîtres du monde en unifiant une fois pour toute l'homme à la machine ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2010)

J'espère pas .

Peut-on changer le monde par en bas ?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Avril 2010)

Ca me parait difficile, étant donné que le monde n'a ni haut, ni bas.

Mais, peut-on changer le monde ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2010)

Ça me paraît difficile.

Quel est le film le plus récent que tu qualifierais de visionnaire ?


----------



## teo (25 Avril 2010)

Matrix. Tout est là. Il suffit de choisir la couleur de la pilule.



Rouge ou bleue ?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Avril 2010)

Ni l'une, ni l'autre !

Tu as aimé la saga Matrix ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2010)

Le premier seulement

Et Twilight tu aimes ?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Avril 2010)

J'en sais rien, je n'ai pas vu, et pas franchement envie de voir.

Et la saga Emmanuelle, tu as aimé ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2010)

Jamais vu.

Pourquoi les bouteilles de vin n'ont pas le fond plat ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Avril 2010)

Peu importe, l'important est l'ivresse.

Dernière cuite ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2010)

Hier

Ton poison c'est quoi ?


----------



## Hellix06 (25 Avril 2010)

L'asparthame (allergie sévère), je rage de cette société de merde ou seul les gros comptent, ou les gens préfèrent s'empoisonner chaque jour à petite dose plutôt que de prendre un gramme. Tout se paye un jour (méthanol & cancer inside).

Sinon, rien ne vaut une bonne glace avec du vrai sucre... quel parfum?


----------



## freefalling (25 Avril 2010)

Je suis amoureux de la glace melon {quand celle-ci vient d'un artisan glacier uniquement, à base du vrai fruit}
Je suis -autrement- inconditionnel de la vanille.

Des gerbes de glycines partout dans les jardins près de chez moi, ce parfum a le don de me rendre complètement fou. Connais-tu l'effet ?


----------



## teo (25 Avril 2010)

j'ai toujours aimé les glycines -comme le lilas- mon père soutenait leurs troncs avec des pieux en fer le long du mur de la cour, c'était 10 ou 12 mètres de verdure et de mauve, odorantes, ennivrantes dès que la saison arrivait. Je n'ai malheureusement jamais pensé à faire des boutures... elles me manquent, elles et leurs variations bleues-violettes.


Le dimanche en général, coup de cur ou coup de blues ?


----------



## freefalling (25 Avril 2010)

Ce dimanche ci, un peu coup dur ..

Que puis-je faire pour le rendre moins pénible ?


----------



## Hellix06 (25 Avril 2010)

J'ai plusieurs solutions, à toi de voir celle qui te convient le mieux:
-Tu te fais un bédo seul dans ton coin histoire de passer le temps ou avec des potes.
-Tu te fais un COD4 avec du rammstein à fond dans les oreilles.
-Tu prends ta bagnole et tu vas faire un tour, n'importe ou, du moment que tu sortes.

J'ai répondu à ta question?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2010)

J'aime les deux premières (qui ne sont pas incompatibles)

Une citation que tu aimes ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Avril 2010)

"Attends toi au pire et tu ne seras jamais déçu"

Pourquoi un feu pour les piétons en plus d'un passage ?


----------



## mistik (25 Avril 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> "Attends toi au pire et tu ne seras jamais déçu"
> 
> Pourquoi un feu pour les piétons en plus d'un passage ?


Pour venir en aide aux distraits.

Face à la crise économique l'Union européenne va t-elle s'en sortir ?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Avril 2010)

On s'en fout, puis de toutes façons, comme a dit Didier, on va tous crever !

L'anarchie est-elle une utopie ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Avril 2010)

demande à John Lydon pour voir 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JQkActP-isE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JQkActP-isE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


L'ultra-libéralisme, pour les fillettes ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Avril 2010)

J'comprends rien.

Le rock'n'roll est il une escroquerie ?
[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0jWWSVqzLT4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0jWWSVqzLT4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Avril 2010)

et ta mère, c'est un bisounours ?

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/52IwVvq8y-U&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/52IwVvq8y-U&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (25 Avril 2010)

Non.

Et ton père c'est Pollux ?
[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u6odTUA_ol4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u6odTUA_ol4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2010)

Oui 

Une musique pour commencer cette journée ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (26 Avril 2010)

Oui

Un truc qui motive ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OLpTqdHfLLU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OLpTqdHfLLU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

OK ?


----------



## Aescleah (26 Avril 2010)

Non, pas d'accord 

Quel temps il fait par chez toi ?


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Avril 2010)

Beau, doux et chaud à la fois.
le printemps non ?


----------



## Hellix06 (26 Avril 2010)

Faut croire.

Ton prochain achat informatique / électronique /geek ce sera?


----------



## teo (26 Avril 2010)

Sans doute un iPad.

Du muguet qui fleurit sur le balcon, intéressé par quelques brins ?


----------



## Aescleah (26 Avril 2010)

Oh !

Tu serais pas en train de faire de la pub pour nous fourguer ton gazon, là ?!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2010)

Spam 

Tu chantes sous la douche ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Avril 2010)

je chante tout le temps, donc oui sous la douche je chante aussi!


c'est mal?


----------



## Aescleah (26 Avril 2010)

Ca dépend...

La voisine, elle s'en plaint ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Avril 2010)

La coquine de voisine ne se plaint de rien, sache le

Les bloopers t'aime bien ?


----------



## Pamoi (26 Avril 2010)

Connais pas, mais je vais me renseigner (google est mon ami)

Elle est sympa ta voisine ?


----------



## rabisse (26 Avril 2010)

Oui, mais j'suis un homme rangé hein!
Qu'est-ce qui n'est Pamoi?


----------



## Pamoi (26 Avril 2010)

Tous les autres 

Tu connais James Spader ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Avril 2010)

non.


c'est qui?


----------



## Pamoi (26 Avril 2010)

Acteur americain. (entre autre dans la série Boston Legal avec William Shatner et Candice Bergen. Un délice)

Comptant ou crédit  ?


----------



## Jellybass (26 Avril 2010)

Comptant. Comme le MacBook Pro qu'Apple a mis à la poste aujourd'hui pour moi. J'ai hâte.

C'est mal ?


----------



## rabisse (26 Avril 2010)

Content!
Et toi ?(qui n'est Pamoi?) 

Zut toasted, j'en connais un qui rigole!



Jellybass a dit:


> Comptant. Comme le MacBook Pro qu'Apple a mis à la poste aujourd'hui pour moi. J'ai hâte.
> 
> C'est mal ?


peut-être, quand penses-tu?


----------



## Aescleah (26 Avril 2010)

Alors on va la faire double, content aussi, et non y'a rien de mal 

Le fantasme que tu souhaites assouvir ?


----------



## estcethomas (26 Avril 2010)

je suis pas sur de pouvoir le dire ici sans être modéré!


tu joues sur ton mac?


----------



## teo (26 Avril 2010)

Y'a qu'à regarder ma signature  World of Warcraft  mais je me suis bien calmé quand même 


Pour la radio, service public, périphériques ou indé web ?


----------



## Aescleah (26 Avril 2010)

Je n'écoute quasiment jamais la radio.

Et la télévision, chaînes hertziennes, ou câble et satellite ?


----------



## freefalling (26 Avril 2010)

Hertziennes, mais si peu !

Je sature de Photoshop .. 1 heure 30 passé sur à peine 3 photographies .. je dois en produire 12 d'ici jeudi matin . et je n'ai de temps qu'après 21h ...
Café exclu, que prends-tu (de non chimique) quand il te faut rester éveillé et attentif jusqu'à l'aurore ?


----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2010)

La coke, c'est naturel.

Qu'est ce que tu fous là ?


----------



## Pamoi (26 Avril 2010)

j'observe, l'air de rien.

T'es pote avec ton avocat ??


----------



## estcethomas (26 Avril 2010)

j'ai pas d'avocat!


t'as fais ton testament?


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Avril 2010)

Je travaille même avec, pour te dire.

L'amitié homme/femme, t'y crois à ces conneries ?


----------



## Pamoi (26 Avril 2010)

oui, mais après avoir été amants. jamais avant.

comment peut-on ne pas avoir d'avocat dans une démocartie occidentale au XXIè Siècle ??


----------



## Aescleah (26 Avril 2010)

En étant un honnête citoyen 

L'es-tu, honnête ?


----------



## mistik (26 Avril 2010)

Parce qu'il faut manger les canards sinon ils nous coûtent trop chers.

Quel est le système politique qui n'a jamais été mis en application au cours des siècles ?


----------



## rabisse (26 Avril 2010)

Bah pas trop puisque Pamoi est mon avocat!
Et les avocats tu les apprécies avec quoi?

Ras le Bol d'être toasté....

Ras le Bol....


----------



## Pamoi (26 Avril 2010)

Huile et moutarde.

l'honnêteté paie-t-elle ?


----------



## Aescleah (26 Avril 2010)

Non. Mais on a au moins la conscience tranquille.

Et notre ami rabisse, ne devrait-il pas changer son pseudo pour "tartine grillée" ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Non. Mais on a au moins la conscience tranquille.
> 
> Et notre ami rabisse, ne devrait-il pas changer son pseudo pour "tartine grillée" ?



En parlant de rabisse, il a vraiment une drôle de tronche sur son avatar
Pas comme Aescleah qui nous montre sa lune, hein ?


----------



## Pamoi (26 Avril 2010)

C'est un physionomiste exhibitionniste ... 

L'anarchie (pas seulement in the UK) est-elle un système alternatif possible ?


----------



## rabisse (26 Avril 2010)

Un peu de compassion ne nuit pas!
Tiens j'ai trouvé ça...
De plus c'est toujours un visage...




Tu aimes?


----------



## Aescleah (26 Avril 2010)

Difficile à dire...

Mais dans un sens, l'anarchie n'est-elle pas une absence de système ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Avril 2010)

Rhhhoooo et ta mère on te demande si elle s'est absentée ?


----------



## Pamoi (26 Avril 2010)

Si y'avait des chirurgiens esthétiques pour biscotte, faudrait y aller, là !!!

par avion ou par bateau ??


----------



## Aescleah (26 Avril 2010)

Parachute !

Ou char à putes ? (désolé, ça m'a échappé...)


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Avril 2010)

Ou ça, ou ça ?


----------



## Pamoi (26 Avril 2010)

vilain, va ... 

Courva !!! ... ça dit quelque chose à quelqu'un ??? 

Edit: Pffff !!!  2 fois toasted by IBM ...


----------



## rabisse (26 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> vilain, va ...
> 
> Courva !!! ... ça dit quelque chose à quelqu'un ???



Le cidre! 
Non, Le cidre?


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Avril 2010)

Sinon le dernier film Tron ça te tente ? (oui pamoi on sait que toi ça te tente pas )


----------



## rabisse (26 Avril 2010)

Vu le premier en 82, belles images mais bien fait chié!
Et tôaa, Tron?


----------



## Aescleah (26 Avril 2010)

Je suis curieux, donc tentant, oui.

Et "courva", c'est pas très poli tout ça dis moi ?!


----------



## Pamoi (26 Avril 2010)

Pareil que toi (c'est un film pour les intellos très intelligents)

Ca fait quoi d'être un intello très intelligent? (question spéciale pour les IBM)

edit @ Aescleah je suis un malpoli polyglotte


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Avril 2010)

Ca fait qu'on a du mal à supporter les humains 

You know what I mean, Dave ?


----------



## Pamoi (26 Avril 2010)

c'est pareil quand on est très con. A part ça ... je vois pas, non

Tu parles chinois ?


----------



## Jellybass (27 Avril 2010)

Je sais compter jusqu'à dix sur mes doigts en chinois, et c'est *pas aussi facile qu'on pourrait le croire*.

C'est vous, Odile ?


----------



## mistik (27 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> C'est un physionomiste exhibitionniste ...
> 
> L'anarchie (pas seulement in the UK) est-elle un système alternatif possible ?


L'anarchie n'a jamais été mise en application dans un quelconque pays.


----------



## Aescleah (27 Avril 2010)

Non, j'suis le Pape et j'attends ma soeur.

Ca commence à être un peu le bordel ici, non ?


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Un ptit jeu qui avait un énorme succès sur un ancien forum que je fréquentais.
> 
> Les règles :
> 
> ...




petite piqure de rappel  ?


----------



## Macbeth (27 Avril 2010)

OH oui, Oh Oui !!! Piques moi grand fou !!!

Et si j'allais me coucher ?


----------



## Grug (27 Avril 2010)

pas con&#8230;
Mais si on baise ?


----------



## Aescleah (27 Avril 2010)

Ce soir, c'est avec main droite que tu baises !

Quoi que, ta poupée gonflable doit bien traîner dans un placard, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2010)

Un chien gonflable oui.

Quel a été ton dernier moment d'amour ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Avril 2010)

Je sais plus, demande à ma main droite.

La note de l'emprunt Portuguaish rabaissée par S&P, ça t'fout les glandes ?


----------



## teo (28 Avril 2010)

&#8230; si tu savais comme ce genre d'infos me laissent -_tranquillement_- de marbre...


Question drogue dure, la télé, c'est combien d'heure par jour chez toi (honnêtement, sans mention de chaines stp) .


----------



## freefalling (28 Avril 2010)

Quelques minutes , et encore c'est une moyenne sur la semaine ! 
(aïe, j'entends qu'on me hue dehors)

Quelles seraient les premières phrases que tu souhaiterais dire devant un public rassemblé pour toi , sans autre raison .. ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Avril 2010)

Cela serait un truc du genre: "Qu'est ce que vous foutez là, bande de cons ?!"

Si tu voyais la mort venir, quels seraient tes derniers mots ?


----------



## Elesthor (28 Avril 2010)

Un rire caverneux , pour soufler ensuite :Thomas se rit de la mort!

Penses tu que le scientifique crée son objet ou le découvre ?


----------



## teo (28 Avril 2010)

Le scientifique a bien du mal à savoir si ce qu'il voit _est vraiment comme il est_&#8230; ou si ce qu'il observe est déjà modifié par son observation, non ? Alors, à savoir s'il invente, découvre ou crée&#8230;

Pamplemousse ou Orange ?


----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2010)

Avocat !...  
Bon, chuis en rade...
Quelqu'un aurait une feuille format raisin ?!...


----------



## estcethomas (28 Avril 2010)

oui.   


quelqu'un aurai une feuille slim?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2010)

WTH ?

Pourquoi les murs des cimetières sont-ils si hauts ?


----------



## Jellybass (28 Avril 2010)

Une tradition belge. Pour pas que les défunts se défilent.

Qu'est-il advenu de Gros Quick ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2010)

Il a maigri

Le pingouin est-il violent ?


----------



## Jellybass (28 Avril 2010)

Le pingouin géant dans Mario 64, oui.

Peut-on acheter des Speculoos sur internet ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Avril 2010)

Oui, on trouve n'importe quoi sur internet.

Une petite faim ?


----------



## Elesthor (28 Avril 2010)

Normal il est midi!

Notre horloge biologique est elle a l'heure?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Avril 2010)

Ah ben ça va être difficile...

L'heure d'où ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Avril 2010)

au fuseau horaire de la lune par exemple.

La légion étrangère, ça te tenterai comme "seconde vie" ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (28 Avril 2010)

non merci... j'aurais préféré pilote de chasse...

Ca te tente ?


----------



## Elesthor (28 Avril 2010)

Non.

Toi oui?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Avril 2010)

Disons qu'une petite dizaine de g dans la gueule de temps en temps ça doit pas faire de mal.

Tu crois pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2010)

Je crois pas

Ta position favorite ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Avril 2010)

allongé, c'est mieux pour s'endormir.

Ton chiffre porte bonheur ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Avril 2010)

0

Et le tien ?


----------



## Macbeth (28 Avril 2010)

J'en avais un mais je l'ai perdu 

Tu y crois toi aux portes bonheur ?


----------



## Jellybass (28 Avril 2010)

Non.

Et en Dieu ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Avril 2010)

J'y crois fichtrement oui !

Sinon comment expliquer la faim dans le monde, les guerres, maladies, inégalités, génocides ?


----------



## Aescleah (29 Avril 2010)

Parce que le monde est rempli de gros cons.

Tu crois pas ?


----------



## teo (29 Avril 2010)

Je pense surtout que la nature humaine retombe dans ses petits travers malsains dès qu'elle peut.



Canard ou poulet ?


----------



## Macbeth (29 Avril 2010)

J'en suis la preuve vivante. D'ailleurs je crève de faim, si bien que j'ai voulu piquer ses smarties à mon voisin qui était gravement malade du coup j'avais un sérieux avantage sur lui, ça l'a tué et il était le dernier représentant de sa lignée.

Pfff, la vie c'est pas une chienne, té ??!!

edit : purée toasted !!

Beh du coup, comme je crève de faim l'un ou l'autre..


et je réitère.. la vie c'est-y po une chienne ?


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Avril 2010)

Plutôt l'homme !
Les chiens ont ils de l'humanité ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2010)

Les femmes ont bien du chien.

Pourquoi les planètes sont-elles sphériques ?


----------



## Aescleah (29 Avril 2010)

Parce qu'il s'agit de la configuration le plus stable.

Pourquoi l'océan est-il salé ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Avril 2010)

Parce que la moresque se boît avec de l'eau de source uniquement.

Les cacahuètes, uniquement pour les éléphants ?


----------



## Aescleah (29 Avril 2010)

Pour la feignasse dans son canapé devant la télé aussi.

Et le pop-corn, uniquement pour la feignasse ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Avril 2010)

Uniquement.

Et les feignasses, pour uniquement les cacahuètes ?


----------



## aCLR (29 Avril 2010)

Ouais&#8230;


Ça t'en bouche un coin ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h06 ----------

toasted&#8230;



What the fuck ?


----------



## rabisse (29 Avril 2010)

Réponse de Wiki: "What the fuck ?"
What the fuck are you talking about ?
What the fuck is he doing here ?
What the fuck! Did he really do that?


----------



## aCLR (29 Avril 2010)

Merci Rabiwiki&#8230; 


Y-a-t-il aussi un orage terrible, en ce moment même, par chez toi ?


----------



## Aescleah (29 Avril 2010)

Non, mais le temps n'est pas terrible.

L'orage, ça t'inspire quoi ?


----------



## estcethomas (30 Avril 2010)

un pet!



et toi?


----------



## Macbeth (30 Avril 2010)

À moi, une symphonie, ça masque bien mes pets.

Ça n'a pas été fait une symphonie pour Flatulence ?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Avril 2010)

Je pense pas, mais j'en sais rien.

Tu veux t'y essayer ?


----------



## rabisse (30 Avril 2010)

S. Gainsbourg s'est fendu d'un joli reggae partant de son roman Evguénie Sokolov: "J'fais des vents, des pets, des poums"
*PPPrrOOOUUUuutTT !!! ...te*​
Quoi d'autre? No comment?


----------



## estcethomas (30 Avril 2010)

Je crois que tout est dit!


Bonne soirée en perspective?


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Avril 2010)

Repos après un après-midi très chiant au CNIT.

1er Mai les grandes surfaces ouvertes ?


----------



## estcethomas (30 Avril 2010)

Pas chez moi!


Chez toi oui?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Avril 2010)

Hem hem, sais pas trop, j'y avais pas pensé. Gasp

Et les restaux ?


----------



## estcethomas (1 Mai 2010)

certains oui forcement le commerce de bouche!



il serai pas l'heure d'aller dodo?


----------



## Aescleah (1 Mai 2010)

Mais non enfin !

Depuis qund il y a une heure pour aller au plumard ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2010)

Depuis qu'on a des parents

Comment bien entretenir un bonsaï ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mai 2010)

C'est vachement dur, j'en ai eu quelques-uns entre les mains et je peux t'assurer que patiente et observation sont les maitres mots pour un Baonsaï en bonne forme. 

Le programme du WE ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2010)

Glander.

Quel est lorigine du mot ''clochard'' ?


----------



## freefalling (1 Mai 2010)

Voici
(les questions-google ... :sleep

Plutôt septentrional ou austral ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Mai 2010)

Plutôt Bretonnal.

T'as vu Kick Ass ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2010)

Non.

Qui est pour toi le meilleur pianiste-clavieriste au monde ?


----------



## shaoling (3 Mai 2010)

Moi bien sur !

Pourquoi 42 ?


----------



## Elesthor (3 Mai 2010)

Parce que c'est LA réponse.

@ shaoling  : tu étais à prologin 2010? 

Azerty ou Qwerty?


----------



## teo (3 Mai 2010)

Qwertz  *


Fraises ou framboises ?


----------



## Aescleah (3 Mai 2010)

Cerises 

Jour ou nuit ?


----------



## teo (3 Mai 2010)

nuit...


Star Trek TOS ou Dallas  TOS* ?







_* ouais, il parait qu'un sequel est en route... pour 2010... _


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2010)

STT

Tu as passé une bonne journée ?


----------



## freefalling (3 Mai 2010)

Ho Oui. Oui. Oui !  I'm +++

J'aimerai beaucoup fêter cela autour d'un verre. Would you ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2010)

Avec plaisir

Tu prends quoi ?


----------



## teo (3 Mai 2010)

pour célébrer ? Champagne... obligatoire 

Ta marque de champagne préférée ?


----------



## freefalling (3 Mai 2010)

non, non teo ! pas de marque de champagne ce soir  juste quelque chose de simple et convivial. Un verre de vin rouge, un assortiment de saucisson sec aux herbes (coupé _très_ finement) et autres petites choses.

J'espère cela n'affaiblit pas l'envie {?}


----------



## Aescleah (3 Mai 2010)

Rien ne peut affaiblir mon envie, tant qu'elle n'est pas assouvie.

D'ailleurs, de quoi as tu envie, là ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2010)

De dormir

Jusqu'où tu peux aller par amour ?


----------



## Aescleah (4 Mai 2010)

Surement très loin, mais où se trouve la limite, je l'ignore...

Penses-tu, que dans certaines circonstances, tu serais capable de tuer ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2010)

Oui je crois

Pourquoi dit-on un Poltron ?


----------



## Aescleah (4 Mai 2010)

Le mot poltron viendrait du latin, avec pour signification "pouce coupé". Durant l'antiquité romaine, certains hommes se coupaient le pouce pour ne pas avoir à effectuer leur service militaire, expliquant ainsi le sens du mot poltron, qui manque de courage.

Etymologiquement, c'est quoi un copain ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2010)

(Début XVIIIe siècle) Altération populaire de compain (en ancien français, cas sujet de compagnon), soit « qui partage le même pain ». Le féminin copine, est analogique des formes en -in/-ine.

Quel est le plat favori des Tunisiens ?


----------



## Aescleah (4 Mai 2010)

Aucune idée, le tajine peut-être...

Pourquoi ne peut-on pas voyager dans le temps ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2010)

Bonne question, parce que c'est dangereux peut-être ...

Pourquoi dit-on que le vendredi treize porte malheur ?


----------



## Aescleah (4 Mai 2010)

Il ne me semble pas qu'il y ait une explication officielle. En tout cas, c'est d'ordre religieux.

Es-tu superstitieux ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Mai 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Pourquoi ne peut-on pas voyager dans le temps ?



Mais on le fait ! Regarder les étoiles c'est regarder une photographie de l'espace dans le passé. Etre en mouvement c'est vieillir moins vite que ceux qui restent immobiles. Regarder un épisode de la petite maison dans la prairie à la TV c'est faire un putain de voyage dans le temps      de 3 ans :mouais:, lorsque celle-ci passait encore sur M6 

Es-tu superstitieux ? Non.

Es-tu joueuse ?


----------



## rabisse (4 Mai 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:
			
		

> Es-tu superstitieux ? Non.


Parce que ça porte malheur!



			
				HAL-9000 a dit:
			
		

> Es-tu joueuse ?


Joueuse? Je ne crois pas, ou alors en fonction de la Lune!

Astrologie?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2010)

Nan.

D'où provient la tradition du brin de muguet offert le 1er mai ?


----------



## Aescleah (5 Mai 2010)

La tradition du premier mai remonte aux temps anciens. Dans l'antiquité, c'était la date ou les navigateurs reprenaient la mer. Depuis la fin du XIX siècle, le premier mai est un jour férié commémorant ce jour de 1886 où les syndicats américains demandèrent à plus de 400 000 travailleurs de descendre dans les rues pour l'obtention de la journée de 8 heures de travail. Depuis ce jour, le premier mai est traditionnellement la journée des revendications sociales.

Dès la renaissance, le muguet est une fleur porte-bonheur et son utilisation comme symbole du premier mai remonte à deux faits : le premier mai 1895, le chansonnier Mayol (auteur du célèbre "Viens poupoule !") rencontre son amie Jenny Cook avec du muguet à sa boutonnière. De plus, dans les années 1900, les couturiers offraient, le premier mai, des brins de muguet aux clientes.
Depuis, le muguet est omniprésent lors de la fête du Travail et se vend, ce jour, à plusieurs millions de brins.

Sinon, quelle est la différence entre un pigeon ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Mai 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Sinon, quelle est la différence entre un pigeon ?


 

La technique, essentiellement.







Comment faire pour ?


----------



## Aescleah (5 Mai 2010)

La réponse se trouve ici.

Tu savais que, les poules, il ya longtemps, avaient des dents ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2010)

Non .

Et dans le futur elles en auront ?


----------



## Aescleah (5 Mai 2010)

Si Darwin a vu juste avec sa théorie évolutionniste, et si l'environnement l'exige, alors c'est possible 

Et les dinosaures, pourquoi ont-ils disparu ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mai 2010)

Pas complètement, ils sont sur une île secrète.

Tu veux en adopter un ?


----------



## Aescleah (5 Mai 2010)

Non.

Qu'est-ce que tu veux que je foute d'un gros lézard ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Mai 2010)

Fait travailler ton imagination !

Jack prendra t-il la place de Jacob ?


----------



## Aescleah (5 Mai 2010)

Il y a peut-être des gens qui ne regardent pas encore la sixième saison !

Tu veux leur pourrir le suspense ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Mai 2010)

Me tente pas, je viens de me taper l'épisode 14 de la saison 06 

On s'tape une p'tite soirée spoilade ?


----------



## Aescleah (5 Mai 2010)

Non, on n'est pas comme ça voyons.

On commence par quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2010)

Par aller se faire chier ...

La folie peut-elle être une réaction sage ?


----------



## Aescleah (6 Mai 2010)

Je pense que oui, rappelle toi le proverbe:

"Celui qui vit sans folie n'est pas si sage qu'il croit."

Où se trouve la limite entre folie et génie ?


----------



## freefalling (6 Mai 2010)

La folie est la mère du génie.

N'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Macbeth (6 Mai 2010)

Et le génie est la père de la folie.

As tu peur de la consanguinité ?


----------



## Aescleah (6 Mai 2010)

Je suis pas sur que peur soit le bon mot...  Tes parents sont frère et soeur ?


----------



## rabisse (6 Mai 2010)

Nous sômmes tous frères & soeurs, amen!
Religieux?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2010)

No

Sportif ?


----------



## Aescleah (6 Mai 2010)

Je le fus, puis je me suis pété un genou...

Amoureux ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Mai 2010)

de la copine de mon meilleur ami, ça s'pourrait ouais

Elle est comment la copine de ton meilleur ami ?


----------



## Aescleah (6 Mai 2010)

C'est un boudin.

Et la copine de ton meilleur ami,, tu penses que tu l'intéresses ?


----------



## Macbeth (6 Mai 2010)

Oui puisqu'il est célibataire et moi aussi. donc au final on a la même copine.

J'espère que tu n'as pas la même ??? sinon on te pète la gueule !!


----------



## claud (7 Mai 2010)

pas folle la guêpe !

le courage c'est quoi pour toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2010)

C'est affronter la société d'aujourd'hui

Quand James dîne, est-ce la fureur des vivres ?


----------



## claud (7 Mai 2010)

Mais quand James dort, James dean !

Méfiez-vous des dons coûteux ! es-tu d'accord ?


----------



## Aescleah (7 Mai 2010)

Oh, je vois qu'on veut donner dans la contrepèterie.

Méfiez-vous des cons douteux, c'est bien ça ?


----------



## rabisse (7 Mai 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Méfiez-vous des cons douteux, c'est bien ça ?


Défiez-vous des cons mouteux, ça c'est bien ?


----------



## Aescleah (7 Mai 2010)

Pas mal du tout 

Une autre: La fermière sait que sa poule mue, aussi vit-elle au champ.

Une idée ?


----------



## rabisse (7 Mai 2010)

Pas mal! 
La contrepèterie la plus courte... Salut Fred!
Alors?


----------



## Aescleah (7 Mai 2010)

Je veux pas savoir ce qui t'a mis dans cet état !

Tu regardes un porno en surfant sur MacGé ?..


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2010)

Avant, pendant et après 

Pourquoi le nom de James Bond ?


----------



## Aescleah (7 Mai 2010)

Le nom a été inspiré à Ian Fleming par un ornithologue du même nom, Fleming étant lui-même ornithologue.

Comment on fait les bébés ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Mai 2010)

Tu prends une bouteille de lait, Candia de préférence (prédominance masculine), un bol (réceptacle féminin) et tu verses le lait dans le bol.  

Peux-tu me décrire le petit déjeuner le matin ?


----------



## Aescleah (7 Mai 2010)

Le petit déjeuner du matin:

Tu prends une bouteille de lait, Candia de préférence (prédominance masculine), un bol (réceptacle féminin) et tu verses le lait dans le bol.  
Et après tu trempes la tartine !

Tu veux de la confiture ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Mai 2010)

Nutella c'est possible plutôt ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2010)

Pas de problème. 





Tu la préfères en tartine ou crépine ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2010)

Tartine

En quoi es-tu génial(e) ?


----------



## Aescleah (8 Mai 2010)

En pas grand chose.

Et ce soir, on se fait une soirée crêpes ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2010)

Nan !

Es-tu quelqu'un d'intéressant ?


----------



## Aescleah (8 Mai 2010)

Ca dépend de ce qui intéresse la personne avec qui je discute, je suppose.

Sinon, il fait beau par chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2010)

Non.

Pourquoi le nez rouge des clowns ?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Mai 2010)

Je sais pas.

Ils sont supposés avoir pris une grosse mine ?


----------



## freefalling (9 Mai 2010)

Enfant je passais mes étés à jouer Monsieur Loyal. Pas de maquillage, pas de grosse mine, et un charmant costume 
{pour une 'vraie' réponse voir post ci-dessous} 

Comment s'empêcher de rougir à la moindre occasion ... ?
{autre question également disponible, toujours ci-dessous}


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2010)

Il est important de rappeler que tous les clowns n'ont pas un nez rouge !

Mais il est vrai que ce petit accessoire tout simple fut très répandu au début des spectacles de cirque, et même encore aujourd'hui.

Le nez rouge permet au clown de focaliser l'attention sur son visage, très expressif, qui doit transmettre toutes les émotions pour faire rire le spectateur.

Le but du clown au nez rouge est de faire rire par ses pîtreries, et quoi de plus voyant qu'un nez rouge au milieu de la figure pour attirer le regard ?

Tu bois quoi ?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Mai 2010)

hier j'ai gouté du rhum à la beuh c'était pas degueu!



Tu as deja gouté?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2010)

Non 

Quelle est la fonction des tétons chez l'homme ?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Mai 2010)

ça permet au femme de se dire qu'elles sont pas si différentes que nous quand elle nous regarde!


que vas tu faire de ton dimanche?


----------



## Hellix06 (9 Mai 2010)

Réviser pour ma semaine d'éxams qui arrive... si j'y arrive (la preuve puisque je suis sur le forum ).

T'aimes bien le dimanche toi?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2010)

Non

D'où vient le dicton "si t'es gay ris donc" ?


----------



## Elesthor (9 Mai 2010)

Aucune idée.

Pourquoi dit on "pd comme un phoque?"


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2010)

Parce que les phoques sont gays ?

Es-tu gai ?


----------



## teo (9 Mai 2010)

_We are queer, we are here and now get used to it !_
Oui, donc.

Te définis-tu en tant que personne par ton genre et/ou par ta sexualité ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Mai 2010)

J'ai toujours trouvé que ma conscience et mon corps étaient deux choses bien distinctes. Mon corps à toujours été un inconnu pour moi, contrairement à ma conscience

Je suis pas très clair, si ?


----------



## rabisse (9 Mai 2010)

Tu dois être un ami de René, toi.
Lu les méditations métaphysiques...?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2010)

:mouais: 

Pourquoi de bon matin ?


----------



## Hellix06 (10 Mai 2010)

Parce qu'ils sont une bande de gros SM. Y'a d'autres amateurs de fouet matinal ici?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Mai 2010)

Non, pas mon truc.

Une petite faim ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Mai 2010)

*TWIXXXXXX !!!!*

Jérôme l'est pas dans le caca, hein ?


----------



## teo (10 Mai 2010)

Parfois, je me demande bien ce dont certains parlent. 


Viande ou poisson ?


----------



## Craquounette (10 Mai 2010)

Le meilleur légume c'est la viande :love: 

_mais bon, pour les sashimi c'est pas le top_ 

Rose ou rouge ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Mai 2010)

Ricard, avec 2 glaçons dans un ballon.

Tu fais le pont vendredi ? Grosse feignasse !!!


----------



## Aescleah (10 Mai 2010)

Non. Je suis en vacances !!! 

Tu fais quoi ce weekend ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Mai 2010)

Je reçoit des potes sur Panam, donc resto, bar, resto, bar, bar... Classique quoi 
Les vacances c'est HasBeen non ?


----------



## rabisse (10 Mai 2010)

J'aimerais bien être hasbeen, surtout en ce moment... :sleep:
Heureux?


----------



## Hellix06 (10 Mai 2010)

Même si je suis malade, la vie est belle.

Ta raison de vivre?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2010)

La peur de mourir 

Pourquoi dit-on à tes souhaits quand on éternue ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Mai 2010)

Bonne question.

Et pourquoi pas ?


----------



## freefalling (10 Mai 2010)

En tout cas, j'aime à la seconde fois répondre 
"À tes amours"
"Que les tiennes durent toujours"

Pour la petite histoire, parce que je la trouve ++ :
_Selon la tradition grecque antique, le souffle  léternuement  est signe dun esprit divin qui vient à passer, auquel il faut adresser ses vux avant quil ne soit enfui. Doù linterjection amicale des témoins à lenrhumé, qui vient dêtre délicatement touché par un esprit divin : « À tes souhaits ! »_

Tu n'as pas envie d'éternuer ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Mai 2010)

Pour l'instant, non.

Es-tu un homme/une femme de principes ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2010)

Non ...

Que fais-tu la nuit ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Mai 2010)

Pas mal de choses, je dors peu.

Et toi, gros dormeur ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2010)

Oui mais pas trop la possibilité en ce moment

Une personne née sous X, est une personne crée lors du tournage d'un film X ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Mai 2010)

Non, c'est une personne née sous un crucifix...

Qu'est-ce que l'hétérochromie ?


----------



## rabisse (11 Mai 2010)

C'est ça!







Tu aimes ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (11 Mai 2010)

Zoom plus bas et je te dirais ça 

Le sens de la vie ?


----------



## rabisse (11 Mai 2010)

Satisfait?


----------



## Hellix06 (12 Mai 2010)

Oui je préfère lui:





Ton trait de caractère le plus marqué?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2010)

L'intelligence 

Pourquoi dit-on ''jouer dans la cour des grands''


----------



## Aescleah (13 Mai 2010)

Dune équipe ou dun sportif dont la présence à tel tournoi est inattendue, dun homme politique dont la carrière progresse spectaculairement, dun chef dEtat ayant nouvellement accès aux instances dirigeantes où il navait pas encore sa place (G8, sommets européens), on entend dire : «Il joue désormais dans la cour des grands.»

Métaphore scolaire qui sent bon son potache : cour avec quelques marronniers ou tilleuls, un espace libre avec buts pour le foot (ou le hand), support de panier pour le basket et voilà pour le lieu. Des cris, des bousculades (les Grands sont «forts», «ils sont brutaux») et sur un bord, timide, incrédule, un peu terrifié aussi, un «petit» qui vient de quitter sa cour, son monde  on a presque envie de dire sa mère Nest-ce pas attendrissant ?

Cette présence dans le monde des grands tient de la promotion (adieu ! disgracieuse culotte courte !) patiemment ou impatiemment attendue (ton heure viendra, sois patient(e) !) ; promotion donc joie : à mon tour, de crier, de taper fort (sur le ballon ou sur autrui), à mon tour davoir des privilèges, voire de faire la loi. Plus que de promotion, cest presque dassomption quil sagit. Il nest personne qui nait connu ce moment daccès à une vie jugée à tort ou à raison enviable, que lon na fait que voir de lextérieur et qui vous devient disponible, qui est maintenant la vôtre : cest pourquoi lexpression semble si innocente.

Mais lest-elle vraiment quand on lapplique au sens figuré, métaphoriquement ? Si on lapplique à un sportif ou à une équipe, sans doute « jouer » nest pas dit à contre-emploi. Le tennisman qui joue sur le court des grands  pardon du mot - connaît certes son heure de gloire ; mais il connaîtra aussi les revers  pardon, décidément  du spectacle : matches arrangés, dopage, pressions des media et des sponsors. Est-ce vraiment cela quil voulait ?

Et pour lhomme politique qui accède à une haute responsabilité, pour le gouvernant qui accède  enfin ! - aux instances internationales, est-ce quils jouent? Censément non, puisquil en va des affaires dun pays, voire dune région du monde ou du monde même. Peut-être cependant quil joue, lui aussi : il joue au grand, la tête lui en tourne, il en bafouille devant les caméras : songez un peu : hier obscur ou anonyme et maintenant maître du monde !

Joie enfantine, certes, mais dérisoire : si haut, disait Montaigne, quon soit assis, cest toujours sur son cul. Descends de ton nuage, mon petit bonhomme ! Tu vas te faire mal


Que veut-on dire lorsqu'on affirme: "Pierre qui roule n'amasse pas mousse" ?


----------



## Elesthor (13 Mai 2010)

Que l'on ne peut rouler sa bosse sans sacrifices?

42?


----------



## teo (13 Mai 2010)

La base de toutes choses 

_Will I dream, Dave ?
_


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2010)

Of course you will. All intelligent beings dream. Nobody knows why. 

Pont ou pas pont ?


----------



## Elesthor (13 Mai 2010)

Pont! 

C'est le pont-pont?


----------



## Tekta (13 Mai 2010)

Le pont du pont de Dupon et Dupon!!

Et Tintin dans tout ça?


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Mai 2010)

Il est visiblement en pleine remise en question.








Un bar/restaurant sympa sur Paris ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2010)

Un truc bien cher 

Ça existe ça, les ninjardins ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Mai 2010)

Yep ! 
http://api.ning.com/files/EGeejnmpc...JN6byJXkDvTgsSJmNbbWf/ninja_in_my_garden2.jpg

Et une bonne adresse Bar/Resto sur Paris pour moi et 2 amis ?


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Mai 2010)

Là.

Dis que tu viens de la part de Nico, ils auront des attentions. 

Bientôt sur PC-Win ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2010)

Non , bientôt sur iPad par contre .

Pour ou contre l'attitude d'adobe qui se fait passer pour des gentils avec leurs daubes ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2010)

Ce débat me fait franchement chier.

Que feras-tu ce soir ?


----------



## freefalling (13 Mai 2010)

je prépare une surprise 

quel est ton parfum-chewing gum préféré ?
{après Papaye & Aloé Vera , j'aime assez framboise & citronnelle }
{.. i know, i know ..}


----------



## iMacounet (13 Mai 2010)

Qui va acheter un iPad prochainement  ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Mai 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Qui va acheter un iPad prochainement  ?



Non.

Sinon, y a une réponse subliminale à la question précédente quelque part ?


----------



## Tekta (13 Mai 2010)

freefalling a dit:


> quel est ton parfum-chewing gum préféré ?
> {après Papaye & Aloé Vera , j'aime assez framboise & citronnelle }
> {.. i know, i know ..}



Non aucune réponse subliminale...

T'as déjà eu l'impression que certaines personnes débarquent des temps anciens avec un temps de retard?


----------



## Hellix06 (13 Mai 2010)

T'as qu'à prendre les 16 gus qui ont voté HADOPI.

Tu peux trouver la prochaine question à ma place?


----------



## Elesthor (14 Mai 2010)

Ok.

Prochaine question?


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Mai 2010)

Comment base t-on de la coke ?


----------



## Hellix06 (14 Mai 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Comment base t-on de la coke ?



J'ai beau être chimiste, je ne sais pas... mais je peux me renseigner pour voir 

Sinon t'en pense quoi de la guéguerre adobe apple?


----------



## Aescleah (14 Mai 2010)

C'était marrant, c'est devenu lassant.

Sérieux, qu'est-ce qu'on en a à foutre de leurs problèmes ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Mai 2010)

Clair. Chacun ses problèmes !

La probabilité que le CAC clôture au dessus de la barre des 3620pts ?


----------



## Hellix06 (14 Mai 2010)

Pas grande vu ou ça en est...

Qui aura l'immense (mais inutile) honneur de poster le 10 000eme message sur ce (tout aussi inutile) fil?


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Mai 2010)

MOIIIII !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

ALORS QUESTION n°10 001 : comment base t-on la coke bordel de merde ?


----------



## Hellix06 (14 Mai 2010)

*EN COMMENÇANT PAR ÉCRIRE MOINS GROS *

T'est toxico HAL?


----------



## Aescleah (14 Mai 2010)

Non il consomme pas, il fournit.

Besoin d'une dose ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2010)

Un petit whisky merci.

Pourquoi brûler Monsieur Carnaval


----------



## teo (14 Mai 2010)

Passkeu.




Apéro time. Avec ou sans alcool ?


----------



## freefalling (14 Mai 2010)

Most of the time avec alcool. Mais tout ce qui comporte du sucre peut également potentiellement me plaire !
{Une sensation de déjà entendu ...  }

Plutôt cuit ou plutôt cru ?


----------



## Hellix06 (14 Mai 2010)

Cru, pour le vin, la viande... et mon caractère 

Ta bière préférée?


----------



## Tekta (15 Mai 2010)

Celle qui est encore dans le verre pas vide devant moi 

Et si je te dis : Brune, Blonde ou Rousse. A ton avis je parle de quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2010)

De filles ?

Comment faire sécher des champignons ?


----------



## Hellix06 (15 Mai 2010)

Avec un sèche-cheveux?

Tu le sens comment ce week-end?


----------



## Aescleah (15 Mai 2010)

Pas trop mal.

Plutôt herbe ou résine ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2010)

Herbe

Mal à la tête ?


----------



## Hellix06 (15 Mai 2010)

Toujours le matin mais ça passe avec des cachets...

Ça va la forme?


----------



## teo (15 Mai 2010)

Pas mal, on sort d'un mois de novembre on dirait, et ça fait du bien 


Couché tard ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Mai 2010)

Sorti du resto à 1H du mat, une barre en plein milieu du front.

Et ce soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2010)

Me faire chier avec ma famille, ptain ...

Pouvez-vous me passer un savon S.V.P merci ?


----------



## teo (15 Mai 2010)

Prend ça ! _[but vBull sucks ]_
Attention, hum, ça glisse 



tu aimes le pigeon des villes ? [saloperie de bestiaux]


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Mai 2010)

Seulement les instruits 







Une bonne adresse Bar sur Paris ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Mai 2010)

La taverne O'Neil à St Sulpice, rue des Canettes 
Bière locale, bonne, à déguste avec une flammekuche.

Cà s'écrit comme flamme....... ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2010)

Flammekueche 

Dites-moi, que devient le groupe TALK TALK ?


----------



## Aescleah (16 Mai 2010)

Aucune idée.

Pour jouer, plutôt sur ordinateur, ou sur consoles ?


----------



## Hellix06 (16 Mai 2010)

FPS sur ordi et autres sur console. Je hais les FPS avec une manette!

Et toi ton style de jeu c'est?


----------



## Aescleah (16 Mai 2010)

Pas de préférence particulière pour un genre ou un autre, mais Fable (Xbox) restera le meilleur jeu auquel j'ai joué (y'en a d'autres mais celui-là fut une vraie claque).

Tu y as joué ?


----------



## teo (16 Mai 2010)

Nope


Soleil ou Lune ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2010)

Eclipse 

Avec ou sans lunettes ?


----------



## Hellix06 (16 Mai 2010)

Avec  

Lentilles?


----------



## Tekta (16 Mai 2010)

Plutôt flageolet 

Camion?


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Mai 2010)

Pouet! Pouet!

Prout ?


----------



## Hellix06 (16 Mai 2010)

Snif Snif...

AAAAaaaAAAAAAAaaaaAAAAAaaatttchoum?


----------



## Tekta (16 Mai 2010)

A tes souhaits!

Mouchoir?


----------



## Aescleah (17 Mai 2010)

Non merci, ça ira.

On se serre la pince ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2010)

Ok

Si je sniffe du talc est-ce que ça m'aidera à faire des pieds de nez ?


----------



## iMacounet (17 Mai 2010)

Tu pourra marcher sur les mains.

Tu as fait quoi aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Tekta (17 Mai 2010)

Heuu.... attend... HA ouiiii!!! Heu en fait nen.... hummm.... ça va me revenir.... et.... mais.... heuuu... WOUaiiii...mais nen....
....
...
..
.
RIEN 

Et tu crois que je devrais faire quoi?


----------



## hogo (17 Mai 2010)

Tu devrais manger des clous rouillés, c'est bien contre le rhume

"Et toi, tu penses aussi que le Chili va devenir une puissance mondiale  grâce à ses mines de lithium qui équipe actuellement presque toutes nos  batteries ?"


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2010)

Je pense qu'il va finir con carne.

Pourquoi dit-on ''tomber enceinte'' ?


----------



## iMacounet (17 Mai 2010)

Tu tombe physiquement avec le poids du bébé. 

Tu sais faire un 8 avec ta bouche ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mai 2010)

Heu non.

Tu sais faire un 9 avec ton Q ?


----------



## iMacounet (17 Mai 2010)

La poule elle y arrive, ELLE.


----------



## teo (17 Mai 2010)

*And so what ?
*
RTFM, guys !





Savez-vous lire ?


----------



## iMacounet (17 Mai 2010)

Oui je sais lire.

Et toi ?

Qui regarde D&CO avec Damidot ?


----------



## Aescleah (17 Mai 2010)

Apparemment, toi.

Elle offre des macs aux participants (c'est vrai, pour décorer, autant offrir un ordinateur qui ait de la gueule !) ?


----------



## Hellix06 (17 Mai 2010)

Non ça se saurait 

Houba houba?


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Mai 2010)

Bah écoute si tu veux Mais j'suis pas chaud.

Sinon les mioches, comment y vont ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (18 Mai 2010)

en ai pas et bien contente !

Belle journée pour une grasse mat' ?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Mai 2010)

Pas de grasse mat' pour moi, et journée pourrie.

Tu fais quoi ce soir ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (18 Mai 2010)

je dîne avec ta femme...

Et toi du coup, à ton match de tennis ?


----------



## iMacounet (18 Mai 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Apparemment, toi.
> 
> Elle offre des macs aux participants (c'est vrai, pour décorer, autant offrir un ordinateur qui ait de la gueule !) ?


Oui, des MacBook (Pro 'me semble)

Hier soir c'etait un PC tactile, faute de goût.

Sinon vous allez bien ? Qui se la coule douce aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Mai 2010)

Ca va, journée de boulot terminée 

Le jeu sur mac a-t-il un avenir ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2010)

Ça a l'air de prendre place

Fatigué ?


----------



## Tekta (18 Mai 2010)

On pleine forme ouais 

Envie de dormir toi on dirait?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Mai 2010)

Pas vraiment, non 

On fait la bringue ce soir ?


----------



## Hellix06 (18 Mai 2010)

Je serais pas contre, mais mes potes ont pas l'air d'avoir envie ce soir...

T'en penses quoi du dernier macbook à 999?


----------



## tirhum (18 Mai 2010)

Oui !...
Consommez !...
Sauvez l'économie et ses financiers !...  
C'est crédible, comme ça ?!...


----------



## iMacounet (18 Mai 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Je serais pas contre, mais mes potes ont pas l'air d'avoir envie ce soir...
> 
> T'en penses quoi du dernier macbook à 999?


Pas convaincu.

Je suis plus convaincu par le Mac Mini à 549 


----------



## Aescleah (18 Mai 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Pas convaincu.
> 
> Je suis plus convaincu par le Mac Mini à 549 



*Elle est où la question ?!!!*


----------



## iMacounet (18 Mai 2010)

Tu regarde quoi ce soir à la télé ?


----------



## Tekta (18 Mai 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> *Elle est où la question ?!!!*



DTC 

Et je regarde Dr House!

Vous pouvez pas poser une question à la fois?


----------



## Hellix06 (18 Mai 2010)

Non, y'a que des gonzesses sur ce fil elles savent faire plein de trucs en même temps, hein mesdammes  HUMOUR! HUMOUR! PAS TAPER! COPAIIIINNG!

Sérieux, y'a des Macuseuses ici?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Mai 2010)

Evidemment qu'il yen a (sur ce fil j'en sais rien)...

Bon, pour que les choses soient claires:

Notre ami Hellix06 recherche une compagnie féminine. Je répète, notre ami Hellix06 recherche une compagnie féminine.

Des intéressées ?


----------



## Hellix06 (18 Mai 2010)

Ah ma fiancée va tirer la gueule si elle lit ça :rateau:

Nan mais c'est vrai quoi, les femmes geek y'en a pas des masses... vous en connaissez vous?


----------



## Aescleah (19 Mai 2010)

Quelques unes oui. Cependant, je connais davantages de mecs geeks (ce qui néanmoins ne signifie pas qu'ils sont une majorité).

Et des gameuses, vous en connaissez ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (19 Mai 2010)

Oui ! 

Bon les "mâles" vous savez que vous faites trop cliché là ?


----------



## Aescleah (19 Mai 2010)

Hein ? Quoi ? On fait trop cliché ?

Ben... oui 

Ca fait pas de mal de bon matin, non ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Mai 2010)

Toujours pas...

Ton salaire annuel est de combien ?


----------



## iMacounet (19 Mai 2010)

50 000 euros. 

Et toi ?


----------



## Hellix06 (19 Mai 2010)

0 &#8364; (ouais les études quoi ). Si je me démerde bien à dans 3 ans ce sera 27 000&#8364; nets/an (pas mal pour un premier emploi ).

Y'a des ingénieurs ici?


----------



## iMacounet (19 Mai 2010)

Je rigole, hein je me fais pas 50000' par an lol je suis lycéen encore 

Ah oui, 27000' pour un premier taff' c'est 'hachement bien. 

Sinon tu fais quoi cet après midi ?

Moi je vais regarder les apn numériques, et peut être m'en offrir un. :love:


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Mai 2010)

Il fait les questions et réponses, c'est bien...


----------



## iMacounet (19 Mai 2010)

J'me doutais que tu allais dire ça. 

Mais t'as pas répondu à ma question !


----------



## teo (19 Mai 2010)

et toi tu ne sais visiblement pas lire  

une fermeture temporaire pour révision ?


----------



## Tam69 (19 Mai 2010)

Ca serait dommage !

Qu'est-ce que l'on pourrait lire pour passer le temps sinon ?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Mai 2010)

euh...

la doc de la yamaha M7CL?


----------



## Tam69 (19 Mai 2010)

Je suis une blonde en mécanique, alors ...

Quel temps fait-il par chez toi ?


----------



## iMacounet (19 Mai 2010)

'Fait beau.

Qui s'y connaît en méca moto ici ? J'ai une harley davidson à faire réviser ...


----------



## Aescleah (19 Mai 2010)

Tu l'amènes au Genius Bar de ton concessionaire Harley ta bécane, et tu la récupères dans 2 mois...  

Plutôt custom, sportive ou roadster ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2010)

Sportive

Pourquoi les bébés ont les fesses rouges lors d'un mal de dents ?


----------



## iMacounet (19 Mai 2010)

Pour ma part c'est une custom, les pots d'echappement servent de barbeuk' 

J'sais pas, faut leur demander !

Sinon, quoi au diner ce soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2010)

Je sais pas

Et toi ?


----------



## Hellix06 (19 Mai 2010)

Je sais pas

Et toi?


----------



## Aescleah (19 Mai 2010)

Salade composée.

Et on boit quoi ?


----------



## iMacounet (19 Mai 2010)

Vodka, c'est bon. 















Vous buvez du café le soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2010)

Jamais

Et de la vodka le matin ?


----------



## Hellix06 (20 Mai 2010)

Les lendemain de soirée avec les restes de pizza froide. (nan je déconne pas cette fois).

Et toi les lendemains de soirée tu les gères comment?


----------



## iMacounet (20 Mai 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Jamais
> 
> Et de la vodka le matin ?


Jamais.

Et du coca la journée ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Les lendemain de soirée avec les restes de pizza froide. (nan je déconne pas cette fois).
> 
> Et toi les lendemains de soirée tu les gères comment?



Plutôt bien en général et oui du Coca en journée

Es-tu parent ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Mai 2010)

Avec IBM il paraît...

Le soleil est-il bon pour la peau ?


----------



## Aescleah (20 Mai 2010)

Non, c'est une vraie saloperie. Allons vivre dans des grottes.

Tenté ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Mai 2010)

Une île plutôt, avec une lumière au milieu, à défendre d'une fumée... Enfin tu vois l'genre 

Dimanche soir sur abc y'a quoi ?


----------



## iMacounet (20 Mai 2010)

J'sais pas.

Il fait beau chez vous  ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2010)

Yeah

Tu dis souvent des conneries ?


----------



## Hellix06 (20 Mai 2010)

Tout le temps, sinon je me fais chier. Mais ça m'arrive de dire des trucs intelligents des fois 

Et toi la connerie, tu la vois comme un poids ou un don?


----------



## Aescleah (20 Mai 2010)

Tout dépend de la façon dont on l'utilise 

Une connerie à dire ?


----------



## teo (20 Mai 2010)

"C'est beau la vie "  [ Delicatessen ]

Allez, en passant, un bon bouquin ou un bon film ce soir ?


----------



## Hellix06 (20 Mai 2010)

Un bon FPS 

J'ai une épreuve d'oral d'anglais demain, qui pense que je devrais réviser à la place :mouais:?


----------



## iMacounet (20 Mai 2010)

@ Hellix > Je suis comme toi. 
@ Aesclah > Oui tout dépend de l'utilisation mais, la connerie n'est pas intelligente de toute façon. 

@ Teo > Faut voir ce qu'il ya ce soir à la télé, mais j'ai plus rien à lire ...

Et un de vous lis un bouquin actuellement?


----------



## Aescleah (20 Mai 2010)

J'en lis quatre en ce moment.

Depuis quand on répond aux questions qu'on veut, c'est quoi ce merdier ?!


----------



## iMacounet (20 Mai 2010)

:rose:


----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Mai 2010)

Macounet la neige par le nez, j'suis pas contre, mais au dela de 2g par soirée, ça fait des ravages

A quoi correspond le Lundi de Pentecôte ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

Fête chrétienne, sept semaines après Pâques, inspirée de la fête juive de Chavouot ou fête des Semaines : Pentecôte (du grec Pentekostê - &#960;&#949;&#957;&#964;&#942;&#954;&#959;&#957;&#964;&#945; , cinquantième) commémore la descente de l'Esprit Saint sur les Apôtres le cinquantième jour à partir de Pâques, comme Chavouot commémore la descente, le cinquantième jour à partir de la Pâque, du Mont Sinaï par Moïse, porteur des Tables de la Loi.

Thx wiki

Vas-tu prendre Red Dead Redemption ?


----------



## teo (21 Mai 2010)

Portal suffit amplement.


Thé, chocolat ou café ce matin?


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Mai 2010)

Café*s.*

A Quelle heure te couches-tu en moyenne les soirs de semaine ?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Mai 2010)

Je me couche plutôt le matin en fait, vers 3h00 en général.

Et tu te lèves à quelle heure en semaine ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Mai 2010)

7H00, vers là...

Tu prends combien de douches par semaine en moyenne ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

0 je ne prends que des bains

Quand et comment tailler un laurier ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Mai 2010)

En commençant par couper les racines dès que possible.

C'est quoi un "boulet time" ?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Mai 2010)

C'est un truc de no-life.

Tu connais Clément ?


----------



## iMacounet (21 Mai 2010)

Oui, et je connais sa soeur clémentine.

Tu connais son cousin orange ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Mai 2010)

....


ce soir rando roller?


----------



## iMacounet (21 Mai 2010)

Non et toi ?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Mai 2010)

Non plus.

Ca tente quelqu'un une beuverie ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Mai 2010)

une rando roller sans beuverie ça n'existe pas....


ça tente toujours personne?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Mai 2010)

Ah ben dans ce cas !..

M'enfin la route des festivals, c'est un poil brumeux comme endroit, non ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Mai 2010)

a part la fumé des petard je ne vois pas ce qu'elle a de brumeuse cette route!


en parlant de ça tu as des festoch de prévues pour cet été?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Mai 2010)

Rien de définitif pour l'instant, j'hésite encore !

Quel genre de musique préfères-tu ?


----------



## iMacounet (21 Mai 2010)

J'aime beaucoup les années 80, et la musique electronique.

Et toi ?

Qui mange quoi ce soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

Pain de viande :love:

Ta sauce pour pâtes préférée ?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Mai 2010)

Sauce maison, plutôt relevée 

Tu aimes les plats relevés ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

Oui

Pain gris ou blanc ?


----------



## iMacounet (21 Mai 2010)

Pain blanc avec repas asiatique pour ma part. 

Quelle boisson ?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Mai 2010)

Une bouteille de Romanée Conti.

Des amateurs ?


----------



## iMacounet (21 Mai 2010)

Connais pas.

Tu mange souvent du fromage ?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Mai 2010)

Il n'y aurait que du fromage à manger, je me plaindrais pas ! 

Bon avec du rouge quand même hein 

Un ptit rosé pour l'apéro ?


----------



## iMacounet (21 Mai 2010)

Pas pour moi, je tourne à la limonade là. 

Et toi ?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Mai 2010)

Ah oui mais non là !

Limonade... sans déconner ?!


----------



## rabisse (21 Mai 2010)

Tout dépend de ce que l'on met dedans.
Quoi donc d'ailleurs?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Mai 2010)

Pas d'idée.

Qu'est-ce que tu conseilles ?


----------



## iMacounet (21 Mai 2010)

Sirop de pêche

Ou rosé, plus grenadine avec limonade


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

C'est quoi la question ?


----------



## iMacounet (21 Mai 2010)

Tu regarde quoi ce soir à la télé ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

Télé morte.


Toi c'est pour quand ?


----------



## iMacounet (21 Mai 2010)

Pour bientôt. 

Et toi, tu va t'acheter une nouvelle télé bientôt ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

Nan. Je préfères te lire.


Ca ne t'ennuies pas ?


----------



## iMacounet (21 Mai 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Nan. Je préfères te lire.
> 
> 
> Ca ne t'ennuies pas ?


La télé, là actuellement sert juste pour faire du "bruit" pendant que je suis sur le web. 

non,

Autrement tu lis des livres ?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Mai 2010)

Oui.

Hot Video, ça compte ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

Je préfères en live.


Toi pas ?


----------



## iMacounet (21 Mai 2010)

Les deux.

Tu aime quel genre de film ?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Mai 2010)

Tout, tant que le film est bon.

Réalisateur favori ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

Lynch.

T'as de la glace dans le congélo?


----------



## iMacounet (21 Mai 2010)

Tant que le film est bien 

Oui, j'ai de la glace.

acteur préferé ? 

Et vous regardez les comediens ?


----------



## Hellix06 (21 Mai 2010)

Jonny Depp 

Les apéros géants fessebouc t'en penses quoi?


----------



## iMacounet (21 Mai 2010)

Beuverie.

Et toi ?

[Je vais me coucher, demain je bosse. ]


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2010)

Que tu es à la ramasse 

Pourquoi boire de la bière donne autant envie d'uriner ?


----------



## Hellix06 (22 Mai 2010)

J'en sais rien... et je m'en fous! Tant que je peux en boire avec mes potes (en boire tout court même )...

T'as une marque privilégiée?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2010)

La Leffe

Et vous ?


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Mai 2010)

Excellent choix et goût !

pour moi se sera une Affligem

Et point de vue rêve, c'est le quoi le votre le plus fou


----------



## iMacounet (22 Mai 2010)

Un reve materiel : iMac 27". 

Sinon voyage à Seattle. 

Et vous ?


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Mai 2010)

infinie & immortalité

Vitesse maximum ?


----------



## iMacounet (22 Mai 2010)

3,06 Ghz 

Et toi ?


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Mai 2010)

299 792 458 m/s
Rien de tel pour l'attaque en toutes circonstances (abyssale ou surface)

ado ou adulte ?


----------



## iMacounet (22 Mai 2010)

Ado et toi ?


----------



## Aescleah (22 Mai 2010)

Ni l'un, ni l'autre !

Un petit cocktail ?


----------



## iMacounet (22 Mai 2010)

T'es un vieux ? 

Pas de cocktail, apéro fini, repas fini.

Et toi, tu prends quoi ?


----------



## Aescleah (22 Mai 2010)

Tequila, curacao, jus de citron. C'est frais 

Des amateurs ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (22 Mai 2010)

Non merci

Ya quelqu'un pour une bonne guinness ?


----------



## Aescleah (22 Mai 2010)

Ah oui, après le cocktail, le repas  (dixit une bande de vieux irlandais dans un pub perdu près de Cork)

Déjà allé(e) en Irlande ?


----------



## iMacounet (22 Mai 2010)

Non, et toi déja allé en Espagne ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (22 Mai 2010)

Wi, un vrai supplice... Trop chaud pour moi

Et l'Italie ?


----------



## iMacounet (22 Mai 2010)

Je connais Turin, et toi ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (22 Mai 2010)

Non

Et Florence ? j'y vais dans une semaine...


----------



## iMacounet (22 Mai 2010)

Connais juste le nom.

Tu connais la Suisse ?


----------



## Aescleah (22 Mai 2010)

Non, c'est qui ?


----------



## iMacounet (22 Mai 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Non, c'est qui ?


Ma tante. Haha 

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2010)

Kwa ?

Pourquoi dit-on ''tirer au clair'' ?


----------



## iMacounet (23 Mai 2010)

Si tu tire dans le noir tu vois pas, c'est élémentaire. 

Vous m'avez pas attendu ?


----------



## rabisse (23 Mai 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Vous *ne* m'avez pas attendu ?



Non désolé, pourquoi il fallait?


----------



## iMacounet (23 Mai 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Non désolé, pourquoi il fallait?


Oui.

Tu cours à combien ?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Mai 2010)

Rien ne sert de courir.

Sais -tu pourquoi ?


----------



## iMacounet (23 Mai 2010)

Oui, car si tu cours tu vas arriver plus vite à l'apéro.

Donc tu vas faire quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2010)

Manger

Ton chocolat préféré ?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Mai 2010)

Chocolat noir, très noir.

Expresso ou Cappuccino ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2010)

Expresso

Tu aimes les scampis ?


----------



## iMacounet (23 Mai 2010)

Pas trop.

Tu aime les antipasti ?


----------



## Hellix06 (23 Mai 2010)

Carrément (tu me donnes faim la).

A quelle heure tu manges le soir?


----------



## iMacounet (23 Mai 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Carrément (tu me donnes faim la).
> 
> A quelle heure tu manges le soir?


Mon père fait cuire les patates, et les ailes de poulet au barbecue et on passa à table. 

Mais en semaine c'est 19h voire 19h30.

Et toi ?


----------



## Hellix06 (23 Mai 2010)

Plutôt 9h30

C'est tard?


----------



## iMacounet (23 Mai 2010)

Ca dépend du contexte.

Tu mange quoi ce soir ?


----------



## Hellix06 (23 Mai 2010)

Charcuterie et pâtes 

Et toi?


----------



## iMacounet (23 Mai 2010)

J'ai mangé trois (petites) cuisses de poulet, du saucisson, et deux yaourts. 

TV ce soir ?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Mai 2010)

Non ce soir, c'est DVD. Un film d'horreur japonais, Cure.

Tu l'as vu ?


----------



## iMacounet (23 Mai 2010)

Non, je connais pas.

Qui bosse demain ?


----------



## Hellix06 (23 Mai 2010)

Pas moi! Je révise ma méthodologie d'analyses chimiques pour mes épreuves de mercredi et jeudi.

Qui se lèvera avant 7h30 demain?


----------



## iMacounet (23 Mai 2010)

Pas moi déja.

Tu fais des études de quoi ?


----------



## Hellix06 (23 Mai 2010)

De... chimie. Je prie pour tomber sur une synthèse organique à mon exam, et pas des analyses. L'avantage de la synthèse c'est que tu peux passer 1 heure à te grater les burnes en plein exam en attendant que la réaction se fasse 

J'avais un ami qui disait "si les couilles n'existaient pas, il faudrait les inventer, rien que pour avoir le plaisir de se les gratter"

T'en penses quoi?


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Mai 2010)

Je pense au dernier épisode de DR. House ou Kudy lui annonce son amour et House l'embrasse&#8230;

Oups, spoiler ?


----------



## iMacounet (23 Mai 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> De... chimie. Je prie pour tomber sur une synthèse organique à mon exam, et pas des analyses. L'avantage de la synthèse c'est que tu peux passer 1 heure à te grater les burnes en plein exam en attendant que la réaction se fasse
> 
> J'avais un ami qui disait "si les couilles n'existaient pas, il faudrait les inventer, rien que pour avoir le plaisir de se les gratter"
> 
> T'en penses quoi?


Qu'il a bien raison ! Haha 

Qui regarde Enquètes exclusives ?


----------



## Hellix06 (23 Mai 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Je pense au dernier épisode de DR. House ou Kudy lui annonce son amour et House l'embrasse
> 
> Oups, spoiler ?



@iMacounet: pas moi

@HAL: tu vas te prendre un tube de vicodine dans le cul.. a moins que ce soit un tube de rouge à lèvres? 

Qui aime bien 4 8 15 16 23 42?


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Mai 2010)

en parlant de vicodine il a faillit replonger le Greg
Sinon Lost Jack remplace Jacob, tout le monde le sais  :love: 

Pas toi ?


----------



## iMacounet (23 Mai 2010)

Non.

Ah ouais ?


----------



## Hellix06 (23 Mai 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> en parlant de vicodine il a faillit replonger le Greg
> Sinon Lost Jack remplace Jacob, tout le monde le sais  :love:
> 
> Pas toi ?



Si j'en suis a la 6x10 
Et house à la 6x13 

Qui veut du spoil?


----------



## iMacounet (23 Mai 2010)

Non.
Et toi ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Mai 2010)

Bah je te raconte pas la suite alors&#8230; Cette nuit épisode final 
Pour le spoiler de Jack c'est un fake&#8230; ou pas&#8230; Mais je ne dirait qu'une chose :

Jacob Episode *What they died for ?* : 
- "_Now you're like me._"

Tu veux un spoiler de la série Breaking Bad season 3 aussi ?


----------



## iMacounet (23 Mai 2010)

Non, ça ira.


----------



## Hellix06 (23 Mai 2010)

Je suis pas donc je m'en tamponne la nouille avec une pelle A TARTE 
En fait comme je regarde les séries uniquement en VF je suis bloqué don à l'épisode 10 

Et t'aime quoi comme autres séries?

EDIT: pour iMacounet, ce sera une pelle à tarte , ça fait moins mal


----------



## iMacounet (23 Mai 2010)

Tu dois avoir mal à force de te taper la nouille avec une pelle. 

J'aime bien Dr House, Bones, NCIS.


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Mai 2010)

NCIS dernier épisode en date (cette semaine aux US) Jetro se fait choper pour le meurtre qu'il a effectué pour se venger du meurtre de sa fille et femme au Mexique.

Bones t'as du bol, je suis pas

Sinon que fais-tu de beau ce soir ?


----------



## iMacounet (24 Mai 2010)

J'ai regardé extrème make over, enqute exclusive, et je vais me coucher 

et toi ?


----------



## teo (24 Mai 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Tu dois avoir mal à force de te taper la nouille avec une pelle.
> 
> J'aime bien Dr House, Bones, NCIS.




 [par mp, pour coup de gueule pour non respect des règles en vigueur dans ce fil]


Un peu la plaie les Kévin switcheurs, non ?


----------



## Hellix06 (24 Mai 2010)

Oui, surtout ceux qui trainent sur les fofo d'aide et qui ne connaissent pas la fonction "recherche" du forum...

T'es plutôt conservateur ou recruteur de switchers?


----------



## Kleinepopo (24 Mai 2010)

Ben ça dépend, si c'est pour trouver un Gus qui prend un mac parce que c'est trop cool mais qui n'est pas content parce que sur Mac c'est pas pareil que sur Windaube, alors là non. 
 Mais si c'est quelqu'un qui est vraiment intéressé et qui fait ce qu'il faut pour découvrir son nouvel environnement et tout et tout

Alors là je dis pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Mai 2010)

Tout dépend des besoins que l'on a je dirais.

La semaine commence bien ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2010)

Quand on est en congé oui 

Une méthode pour chasser les mouches ?


----------



## Hellix06 (24 Mai 2010)

Prendre une douche? 

Quoi d'autre?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2010)

La tapette

Tu bois quoi ?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Mai 2010)

Une Leffe 9, la meilleure. (La Radieuse est bonne aussi )







Je t'en offre une ?


----------



## Hellix06 (24 Mai 2010)

Oui merci!

Tu veux de la pizza avec?


----------



## iMacounet (24 Mai 2010)

Oui, avec plaisir.

Tu en mange ?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Mai 2010)

Non, d'habitude je me polis la raie avec...

A quoi d'autre peut bien servir une pizza ?..


----------



## 217ae1 (24 Mai 2010)

à la jeter a la figure des collègues qui nous énervent... 

non ?


----------



## iMacounet (24 Mai 2010)

Oui, mais les tartes à la crème se tiennent mieux. 

Autre utilisation ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2010)

Se nourrir ?

Quelle est la différence entre l'archéologie et la paléontologie ?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Mai 2010)

La paléontologie ne s'intéresse qu'aux fossiles, l'archéologie à tout le reste, me semble-t-il.

L'univers est-il infini ?


----------



## estcethomas (25 Mai 2010)

je n'en sais rien.


Les hommes sont ils égaux?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Mai 2010)

Non, et jamais ils ne le seront.

Tant mieux non ?


----------



## Tekta (25 Mai 2010)

D'un coté non, mais de l'autre oui!
Sinon on serait tous sur Mac 

M$ exterminé, ça serait fou nen?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2010)

Inimaginable 

Et Apple exterminé ?


----------



## estcethomas (25 Mai 2010)

c'était pas loin, alors pourquoi pas recommencer...


le capitalisme exterminé?


----------



## Hellix06 (25 Mai 2010)

Risque pas d'arriver (tant mieux d'ailleurs).

Communiste?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2010)

Non.

Quelle est la quantité de spermatozoïdes crée par jour ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2010)

Suffisamment pour pouvoir te reproduire, mais pas assez pour que ton appareil génital n'éclate.

Outre 42, quelle est la réponse à la grande question sur la vie, l'univers et le reste ?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Mai 2010)

La réponse est: "J'm'en cogne, j'y penserai demain !"

Rien n'est vrai, tout est permis ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

Rien n'est permis

Tu aimes le violon ?


----------



## Aescleah (26 Mai 2010)

Oui, même si j'ai une préférence pour le violoncelle.

Pour rester dans le violon, un petit Caprice de Paganini ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

Non merci, plutôt une bonne I_mperial March_ de John Williams.

Choisissez (en exposant vos critères): Rodney McKay ou Samantha Carter ?


----------



## Hellix06 (26 Mai 2010)

Carter a deux arguments de plus :love:

Ton avis à toi?


----------



## Aescleah (26 Mai 2010)

Moi, plutôt Vala Mal Doran ! :love:

SG1 ou Atlantis ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

Atlantis,

Wraiths ou Goa'ulds ? (pour rester dans la série vue que ca a l'air de vous plaire )


----------



## Aescleah (26 Mai 2010)

Wraiths, sans éviter.

Tu pourrais t'envoyer une Wraith pour ton 4 heures ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

Non

Une chèvre peut-être ?


----------



## Aescleah (26 Mai 2010)

Allons, de jeunes adolescents pourraient te lire 

Un chèvre morte ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

Oui et mineure 

D'où viennent les tampons à récurer ?


----------



## Aescleah (26 Mai 2010)

De Tampax, une planète éloignée, en orbite autour d'une étoile double.

Un endroit où tu aimerais voyager ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Mai 2010)

Sur la planète Boobs, dans la ceinture d'Orion On y visite de somptueuses collines et vallées à ce qu'il paraît.

La personne que tu n'aimerais pas être ?


----------



## Aescleah (27 Mai 2010)

J'en sais rien.

Tu aimerais être quelqu'un d'autre ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2010)

Oh ça oui alors.

Est-il vrai qu'en Normandie les nabots varient ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Mai 2010)

P'têt' ben qu'oui, p'têt' ben qu'non.

Tu aimes les crêpes à la normande ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2010)

Oui.

Et les carbonnades flamandes ?


----------



## Aescleah (27 Mai 2010)

Un peu mon n'veu.

Et ce soir, une tartiflette ?


----------



## teo (27 Mai 2010)

Non, je ne sais pas encore. Mais pas de tartiflette. Mais bon, une fondue... peut-être...


As-tu terminé _Portal_ ? _* moi à l'instant_


----------



## Aescleah (27 Mai 2010)

Pas encore, mais je dois dire que j'adore ce jeu. Je l'avais découvert sur PC quand il est sorti, quand je l'ai vu dispo gratuitement sur Steam pour Mac, j'ai sauté dessus.

Comment vois-tu l'avenir du jeu sur Mac ?


----------



## iMacounet (27 Mai 2010)

Si Apple continue à monter des bonnes cartes graphiques sur ses machines, et que les developpeurs s'y mettent, je vois ça bien.

Et toi tu va t'acheter un iPad ?


----------



## Hellix06 (27 Mai 2010)

Même si il me fait envie, de 1 je n'ai pas les moyens, 2 plus j'y réfléchis, moins je vois a quoi il pourrait réellement me servir...

Tu vas l'essayer demain?


----------



## iMacounet (27 Mai 2010)

Demain je peux pas, j'ai cours toute la journée, et l'APR le plus près est à 50 Kms, et la Fnac la plus proche est à 45 Kms. :rateau:


Ton MacBook Pro te suffit ?


----------



## Aescleah (27 Mai 2010)

Oui, largement.

T'as cours dans un trou perdu ou bien ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2010)

Non, grande métropole.

Tu fais quoi comme études/boulot ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Mai 2010)

Je suis prof.

Si étudier était un boulot, tu le ferais ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Mai 2010)

Tout dépend de la rémunération...

Prof de ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Mai 2010)

Doucement Monsieur.

Tu crois que je vais te raconter ma vie là ?


----------



## Hellix06 (28 Mai 2010)

J'en sais rien...

Ça intéresse quelqu'un?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Mai 2010)

Non personne !

Ce soir, restau ou biture (ou les deux) ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2010)

Biture.

Quel est ton pire souvenir de jeunesse ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Mai 2010)

Me réveiller sur le lit d'hôpital et gueuler parce que je déguste. Et là l'infirmière: "Oh pardon Monsieur, on a oublié de vous donner des calmants.".
Je l'aurais tuée...

Et le tien ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2010)

Le changement d'école.

Pourquoi y-a-t-il du vert sur les oeufs cuits durs ?


----------



## iMacounet (28 Mai 2010)

Parce qu'ils sont moisis ?

Pourquoi ?


----------



## Aescleah (29 Mai 2010)

Parce que.

Pourrais-tu te passer d'internet ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

Non

Et de sexe ?


----------



## Aescleah (29 Mai 2010)

Non plus.

Y a t-il une chose que tu utilises/fais quotidiennement, dont tu aimerais pouvoir te passer ?


----------



## Hellix06 (29 Mai 2010)

Le g33king massif qui me colle 7h/jour sur l'ordi :rateau:

Et toi?


----------



## iMacounet (29 Mai 2010)

Me passer d'ordinateur au quel je suis collé plusieurs heures /jour, comme Hellix quoi. 

Sinon, quoi de neuf ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

Je suis un refoulé des maths : deux heures de révision , je ne comprends toujours pas les vecteurs et coordonnees !

Sinon , tu pars quelque part cet été ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je suis un refoulé des maths : deux heures de révision , je ne comprends toujours pas les vecteurs et coordonnees !
> 
> Sinon , tu pars quelque part cet été ?



Surement Ou je sais pas encore


Les vecteurs c'est vraiment pas compliqué, non ?


----------



## Hellix06 (29 Mai 2010)

Non, mais faut pas être allergique au maths, sinon même si c'est facile, ça ne passe pas (cf ma petite copine).

Et toi ta matière préférée?


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Mai 2010)

Les maths justement

Ta non-matière non préférée ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

C'est la ouate que je préfère

Le rien du tout fait-il parti du tout ou est ce un moins que rien du tout ?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Mai 2010)

Rien du tout ne peut être une partie de quelque chose, puisque ce n'est rien.

Tu me suis ?


----------



## iMacounet (30 Mai 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> C'est la ouate que je préfère
> 
> Le rien du tout fait-il parti du tout ou est ce un moins que rien du tout ?


Je pense que c'est le du tout de rien duquel l'on part qui fait que on part justement de rien, qui fait que c'est un moins que rien du tout.



Il fait soleil par chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Rien du tout ne peut être une partie de quelque chose, puisque ce n'est rien.
> 
> Tu me suis ?



Non 

Que faut-il faire quand un cheval est de mauvaise humeur ?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Mai 2010)

Lui offrir une binouse.

Que faut-il faire quand ton/ta conjoint(e) est de mauvaise humeur ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

Lui foutre une balle dans la tête

Quelle est la différence entre l'individualisme et l'égoïsme ?


----------



## rabisse (30 Mai 2010)

L'individualisme c'est le fait que mon prochain ne pense jamais à moi.
L'Enfer c'est les autres?


----------



## iMacounet (30 Mai 2010)

Oui.

Est tu maniaque du menage ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

Non

Le paradis c'est nous ?


----------



## iMacounet (30 Mai 2010)

Je sais pas, peut être.

qu'en pense tu ?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Mai 2010)

C'est un bien joli rêve.

Autrement, j'aime les références philosophiques (ici Sartre) de notre ami Rabisse, pas vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

Pas moi

Ce soir tu mangeras ?


----------



## Aescleah (31 Mai 2010)

J'ai mangé hier soir, oui.

Et ce matin, tu as déjà mangé ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)

Non

Les dénis de réalité, au lieu de faire illusion, rendent-ils ceux qui les subissent méfiants et accrocs ?


----------



## Hellix06 (31 Mai 2010)

Je crois que surtout à la longue ça peut rendre réellement fou.

T'as aimé Shutter Island?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)

Yep surtout le bouquin bien sûr.

Et Pig Island ?


----------



## Aescleah (31 Mai 2010)

Connais pas.

Tu le recommandes ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2010)

Oui

Pourquoi les aiguilles d&#8217;une montre neuve sont-elles toujours à dix heures dix ?


----------



## Aescleah (1 Juin 2010)

C'est uniquement une question esthétique, c'est plus joli comme ça.

Pourquoi ne peut-on pas voyager dans le temps ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Juin 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> C'est uniquement une question esthétique, c'est plus joli comme ça.
> 
> Pourquoi ne peut-on pas voyager dans le temps ?



Tu l'as déja posé cette question et je t'ai déjà répondu ! On voyage déjà dans le temps !!!

Problèmes de mémoire ?


----------



## Aescleah (1 Juin 2010)

Oui, ça m'arrive parfois 

Après combien de verres (ou de bouteilles...) tu as des problèmes de mémoire ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2010)

Deux bouteilles de rouge 

Pourquoi parler avec complexité, et se rendre si complexe ?


----------



## Aescleah (2 Juin 2010)

Peut-être pour se donner une certaine image, ou bien parce que l'on est pas suffisamment doué pour parler simplement.

Quel âge a l'espèce humaine ?


----------



## Hellix06 (2 Juin 2010)

J'en sais rien mais elle a déjà passé la date de péremption...

Tu va faire quoi ce soir?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2010)

39 en France il me semble

La vodka tu aimes ?


----------



## Aescleah (2 Juin 2010)

Oui, mais je préfère le rhum.

Ton cocktail favori ?


----------



## teo (3 Juin 2010)

Gin & Tonic, à ma façon
[Bombay Sapphire ou Magellan 1/4, Zeste de citron _{pas de tranche/jus surtout !}_ et tonic 3/4, glaçon].

_[l'alcool blah blah blahn'en abusez pas]
_




Ta dernière biture, alcool seul ou mélangé ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Juin 2010)

teo a dit:


> Gin & Tonic, à ma façon
> [Bombay Sapphire ou Magellan 1/4, Zeste de citron _{pas de tranche/jus surtout !}_ et tonic 3/4, glaçon].
> 
> _[l'alcool blah blah blahn'en abusez pas]
> ...


Ah ben tiens voilà ! Gin Tonic justement... :affraid:

Sinon, sugus© ou plutôt Parisiennes© ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2010)

Sugus

Pourquoi les moucherons ne sont-ils pas tués par la pluie ?


----------



## iMacounet (3 Juin 2010)

Parce qu'ils sont rapides. 

Sais tu pourquoi il est comme ça ?


----------



## rabisse (3 Juin 2010)

Halzheimer?


----------



## Aescleah (3 Juin 2010)

Non, je crois qu'il s'agit de troubles bipolaires.

Pourquoi il caille en hiver, et fait chaud en été ?


----------



## iMacounet (3 Juin 2010)

Parce que l'on a pas de fourrures.

Parce que l'on a pas de ventilateurs internes, et que t'a pas changé la pâte thermique de ton système nerveux.

Pourquoi j'ai sorti une connerie aussi grosse que moi ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2010)

Mais si seulement on pouvait avoir des ventilateurs internes

Les réseaux sociaux sont-ils en train de remplacer la vie sociale ?


----------



## teo (4 Juin 2010)

Chez certains on dirait bien  Quelle plaie...



Thé ou café ?


----------



## TheBrain (4 Juin 2010)

café !!

parfum préféré en glace?


----------



## Aescleah (4 Juin 2010)

Nougat !

Parfum préféré de capote ?


----------



## teo (4 Juin 2010)

Parfum de capote ? Aucun intérêt, pas agréable: soyons clair, c'est toujours sans pour moi, quand il s'agit de la prendre en bouche...


Tenté(e) parfois par des aventures sans lendemain ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2010)

Je suis (malheureusement ?) pas trop comme ça.

Pourquoi New York est appelé "big apple" ?


----------



## link.javaux (4 Juin 2010)

je sais pas...

il est quel heure ?


----------



## rabisse (4 Juin 2010)

17h57 du mat!
Comment va le petit dernier?
Des nouvelles de Madame Bertin?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2010)

Elle conduit sa cure d'amaigrissement.

Chinois ou chez moi ?


----------



## Hellix06 (4 Juin 2010)

Chez moi.

Accompagné ou pas?


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Juin 2010)

Toujours :style:

Putes ou escorte-girls ?


----------



## iMacounet (4 Juin 2010)

Heuuuu ... :rateau: escort boy.

Bonne journée ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Juin 2010)

A part les marchés Equity qui se cassent la gueule, moui

Soirée TV pour décompresser ?


----------



## iMacounet (4 Juin 2010)

Ca dépend ce qu'il ya, sinon ce sera soirée sur l'ordinateur.

Tu mange quoi ce soir ?


----------



## Aescleah (4 Juin 2010)

Tarte aux poils...

Et pour le dessert ?


----------



## Hellix06 (5 Juin 2010)

Des moules...

T'aimes les fruits de mer?


----------



## link.javaux (5 Juin 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Des moules...
> 
> T'aimes les fruits de mer?



seulement quand ça vient pas de la mer

tu bosses aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Hellix06 (5 Juin 2010)

Non, je suis en vacances depuis jeudi.

Et toi les vacances c'est pour quand?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2010)

Le 18 juillet !

Pourquoi les merguez ont 2 bouts ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (5 Juin 2010)

Parce que c'est des petites cochonnes ?


----------



## Hellix06 (5 Juin 2010)

Non, parce que toutes les bonnes chooses ont une fin, sauf les saucisses qui en ont deux .

Sinon t'aimes quoi comme viande crue?


----------



## Aescleah (5 Juin 2010)

Celle qui mesure entre 1m70 et 1m80, plutôt mince 

Sinon, c'est quoi ton programme pour aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2010)

Glande

As-tu les boules ?


----------



## iMacounet (5 Juin 2010)

Oui, deux.

Barbecue ce soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2010)

Non par contre mes voisins oui

Une chanson estivale ?


----------



## iMacounet (5 Juin 2010)

Compagnie créole.

Et alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2010)

Alors rien 

Un livre à faire partager ?


----------



## iMacounet (5 Juin 2010)

Non.

Un jeu vidéo ou film à faire partager ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2010)

Bioshock 2 (Il est pas tout récent, mais j'adore.)

Un livre à faire partager ?


----------



## Aescleah (6 Juin 2010)

Des fleurs pour Algernon, de Daniel Keyes. Un véritable chef d'oeuvre.

Une copine à faire partager ?


----------



## iMacounet (6 Juin 2010)

Non. 

Sieste aujourd'hui ?


----------



## florielle (6 Juin 2010)

Peut-être pas, non, vu l'heure à laquelle je me suis levée !

Si Superman est si malin, pourquoi met-il son slip par dessus son pantalon ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Juin 2010)

Parce que malin ou pas, le matin quand t'as la tête dans le cul

La finlae messieurs de tennis ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2010)

Parce qu'il aime bien avoir l'air idiot

Pourquoi dit-on ''jouer dans la cour des grands'' ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Juin 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Parce qu'il aime bien avoir l'air idiot
> 
> Pourquoi dit-on ''jouer dans la cour des grands'' ?



Grillé


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2010)

Euh oui pas vu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oui la finale je choisis Sodo 

Et toi ?


----------



## teo (6 Juin 2010)

Parfois, je ne suis pas sûr que vous rendiez bien compte de ce que donnent vos échanges vu de l'extérieur, tellement vous êtes la tête dedans 

Bon alors si tu choisis Sodo, moi ce sera Fellation.

Etonnant, non ?


----------



## Aescleah (6 Juin 2010)

Pas tant que ça, tant qu'à faire, moi je dirai les deux 

L'ordre a une importance ?..


----------



## Hellix06 (6 Juin 2010)

Toujours :hein:

En manque?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2010)

Ouais je veux de la cc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu en as ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Juin 2010)

MP :modo: 

Ce soit, p'tit film à la TV ?


----------



## Hellix06 (6 Juin 2010)

J'en sais rien, y'a quoi au programme?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2010)

Du tennis

Tu te souviens de ton premier contact MSN ou autre ?


----------



## Aescleah (6 Juin 2010)

Oula non, c'était il y a bien longtemps, et bon, comme c'est du domaine du détail insignifiant, c'est passé aux oubliettes...

Tu t'en souviens, toi ?


----------



## Tekta (6 Juin 2010)

Ouais! C'était.... désolé, petite larme...

Content que Nadal soit numéro 1 mondial?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2010)

Je m'en fiche.

Comment Internet a changé le traitement de l&#8217;information politique par les médias ?


----------



## Hellix06 (6 Juin 2010)

Je ne  peux répondre a cette question par un réponse courte, donc je passe mon tour.

Qui d'autre?


----------



## Aescleah (6 Juin 2010)

On ne passe pas son tour ici, cher monsieur. Nous attendons donc votre roman avec grande impatience 

Alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2010)

A travers la multiplicité des sources consultables de l'information disponible, internet a modifié le rapport du "sujet des médias" aux "médias" dits "nationaux" qu'il permet de mieux relativiser.. 

Dans ce sens, internet a fait voler en éclats les précédents monopoles politiques des canaux et du traitement univoque de "l'info" par tous les nationalismes étatiques aussi dissimulés que centralisateurs, habitués à trier et à hiérarchiser les évènements aux grès des seuls intérêts politiques de leurs régimes respectifs.. 

Certains états l'ont bien compris et tentent d'enfermer au maximum la "capacité de s'informer" de leurs ressortissants dans des systèmes de"bouquets de chaînes" idéologiques incontournables, notamment sur les téléphones mobiles..

Dans ce cas, derrière la multiplicité apparente des programmes émis par ces fameux "bouquets de chaînes", se cache en réalité la même pensée idéologico-nationaliste unique, déclinée en une quantité de programmes et émissions distribué(e)s sur une pluralité (apparente) de chaînes, qui ne sont en fait que leurs sous-traitantes et enseignes à devantures multiples, vendant une identique marchandise, livrée aux divers "segmentations marketing" d'une clientèle toujours aussi captive..

Pour ceux qui parviennent à dépasser le stade de l'endormissement rituel devant leur(s) "télé(s)", internet a ouvert des fenêtres informatives beaucoup plus larges, contribuant ainsi considérablement à "l'éducation au discernement" des esprits aptes, qui en sont rendus plus capables..

Un c'est deux.

Trois c'est cinq.

Huit c'est quatre.

Dix c'est trois.

Comment cela est possible ?


----------



## Aescleah (7 Juin 2010)

C'est pas possible 

Pas vraiment la réponse que tu attendais, j'imagine ?


----------



## iMacounet (7 Juin 2010)

Pas du tout. 

Tu savais que papy a poussé mamie dans les orties et qu'il en a fait une soupe ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2010)

Oui elle est d'ailleurs très bonne !

Pourquoi les chirurgiens ont-ils des blouses vertes ?


----------



## iMacounet (7 Juin 2010)

Parce que c'est des extraterrestres !

As tu demonté un meuble ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Juin 2010)

Uniquement des gonzesses :style:

Qui est le joueur de première base ?


----------



## rabisse (7 Juin 2010)

Qui!
Sûr & certain?


----------



## Aescleah (7 Juin 2010)

Euh...

Tu peux répéter la question ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2010)

Sûr & certain ?

Pourquoi dit-on ''dauphin'' pour désigner un futur héritier ?


----------



## iMacounet (8 Juin 2010)

parce qu'il a le "dos fin" pour se faire enfiler par les autres. 

Quelqu'un a un rhume ici ?


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Juin 2010)

moi. :hein:

pourquoi, tu as aussi un rhume ?


----------



## iMacounet (8 Juin 2010)

Oui, pour ça que je pose la question. 

Thé ou café ?


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Juin 2010)

café. 

tu vas prendre le nouvel iPhone ?


----------



## iMacounet (8 Juin 2010)

J'ai jamais eu d'iPhone. Peut être un 3Gs, pas l'iPhone 4.

iPhone ou iPad ?


----------



## Aescleah (8 Juin 2010)

Ipod touch 

Si Apple fabriquait des lunettes pour chiottes, tu poserais ton cul dessus ?


----------



## rabisse (8 Juin 2010)

Aescleah est en pleine bourre! 
pour répondre à ta question: Oui si l'envie est trop pré(s)sente! 
Du P.Q Apple parfum pomme verte, cela t'inspire?


----------



## Aescleah (8 Juin 2010)

Pourquoi pas, mais bon j'ai peur que cela puisse être irritant 

Et se torcher, y'a une application pour ça ?


----------



## Hellix06 (8 Juin 2010)

Ouais, elle s'appelle macgé mobile!













C'est bon je déconne  au passage je salue et remercie les dev pour cette excellente update qui ne rame plus sur mon 3G).

T'aimes mon avatar?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2010)

Non.

Qu&#8217;est-ce qu&#8217;un homme bon ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Juin 2010)

L'opposé d'un homme mauvais.

Pourquoi a-t-on 5 doigts sur une main ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Juin 2010)

Pour faire plein de signes compliqués avec les mains.

T'aurai aimé en avoir combien ?


----------



## TheBrain (9 Juin 2010)

10 pour faire 2 fois plus de signes compliqués.

Tu joues a la console?


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Juin 2010)

Non.

Pourquoi avoir changé de pseudo ?


----------



## TheBrain (9 Juin 2010)

Parce que je trouve celui la mieux et que c'est mon surnom !!


Ca veut dire quoi ton pseudo?


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Juin 2010)

Google est ton ami...

Pourquoi avons-nous toujours nos sourcils ?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Juin 2010)

C'est pratique en cas de sudation intense.

Par contre, pour le poil au cul, t'as une théorie ?


----------



## iMacounet (9 Juin 2010)

Si ça te gratte le cul, tu va arracher les poils en premier et non la peau.

Sinon pour le visage, la barbe tu connais la théorie ?


----------



## Hellix06 (9 Juin 2010)

Non

Vas-y raconte


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2010)

Un autre soir.

Quel est l'impact sur l'économie de l'emprunt et de la création monétaire ?


----------



## Hellix06 (9 Juin 2010)

Une baisse de la valeur de la devise.

Je me trompe?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2010)

Je te crois ...

Comment disait-on "Dieu" en araméen ?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Juin 2010)

Élahî, dixit Jésus lui-même (enfin c'est ce qu'on raconte...).

Et comment dit-on "vent divin" en japonais ?


----------



## Hellix06 (9 Juin 2010)

Prout?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Juin 2010)

C'eut pu être ça, mais non 

Une autre idée ?


----------



## Tekta (9 Juin 2010)

Hin???? (Ah nen dsl... ça c'est du Chti)

Allez les ...????


----------



## Hellix06 (9 Juin 2010)

...gens faut travailler jusqu'à 65 ans pour remplir les caisses?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Juin 2010)

Non.

Tu préfères pas prendre une caisse ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Juin 2010)

Si, évidemment 

Aurais-tu recours à la chirurgie esthétique pour "rester jeune" (bien que tout le monde sache qu'un vieux croulant reste un vieux croulant, même après ravalement de facade) ?


----------



## Hellix06 (10 Juin 2010)

Non, ce serait fuir ce que je suis, plutôt avoir une sale gueule que de renier ma fierté.

Des valeurs, t'en as?


----------



## freefalling (10 Juin 2010)

Pas pour moi non. Je suis partisan de la séduction des âges, dans toutes ses étapes. Jusqu'à maintenant, vieillir ni ne m'effraie, ni ne me déplait. Chez les autres comme personnellement.
Être "croulant", c'est autre chose.

Des critères de .. "beauté" ?

EDIT : too late .. so, the real question is :

"Des valeurs, t'en as?"


----------



## Aescleah (10 Juin 2010)

Quelques stock options par ci par là...

Amateur de réseaux sociaux ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2010)

Pas plus que ça, 5 minutes sur FaceBook par jour

Et vous ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Juin 2010)

A peu près la même chose.

Et sur MacGé, combien de temps par jour ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2010)

1 heure par jour environ

Et sur Youporn ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Juin 2010)

1 heure par jour environ.

Tu aimes les pop-corn ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (11 Juin 2010)

1 heure par jour de pop-corn environ.

Combien d'heures (environ) ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Juin 2010)

Aucune, j'aime pô ces trucs.

T'as été voir le doc sur les Doors ?


----------



## iMacounet (11 Juin 2010)

Nan, pas vu.

Et t'es allé voir les beatles en concert ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2010)

Non

Et Paul Valéry ?


----------



## iMacounet (11 Juin 2010)

Non, j'suis allé voir dorothée.

Tu aime la fesse ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2010)

Oui

Et le cul ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Juin 2010)

Evidemment.

Et la chatte ?


----------



## iMacounet (11 Juin 2010)

Pour moi ce sera non. 

Tu aime les pâtes ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Juin 2010)

Oui.

ET sinon, est-ce que tu baises ?


----------



## iMacounet (11 Juin 2010)

Pas en ce moment. 

Tu aime faire la fête ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Juin 2010)

Oui aussi.

Mais sinon, est-ce que tu baises ?


----------



## rabisse (11 Juin 2010)

Aescleah a les hormones qui le démangent...
Bon, normal, il est en pleine période de reproduction des mammifères de son acabit...
Voilà!



En un mot, qualifies la naissante coupe du monde de foutchbolle!


----------



## Aescleah (11 Juin 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Aescleah a les hormones qui le démangent...
> Bon, normal, il est en pleine période de reproduction des mammifères de son acabit...
> Voilà!
> 
> ...



Ok, si tu veux... 

Mais... 
*ELLE EST OU LA QUESTION ?*


----------



## rabisse (11 Juin 2010)

En un mot, qualifies la naissante coupe du monde de foutchbolle!?

Désolé mais il me semble que c'est une question!


----------



## Aescleah (11 Juin 2010)

En un mot: Inintéressante. 

Tu ne préfèrerais pas une bonne coupe du monde de rugby ?


----------



## iMacounet (11 Juin 2010)

Plutôt une bonne coupe de glace. 

Télé ou ordinateur ce soir ?


----------



## Hellix06 (11 Juin 2010)

Ordi, sur Quake Live.

Des amateurs? (j'en doute...)


----------



## teo (12 Juin 2010)

non, pas vraiment...


Un petit WoW peut-être...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2010)

Non merci.

Le "droit à l'insurrection" a-t-il sa place dans la déclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen ?


----------



## bompi (12 Juin 2010)

Ce serait plutôt à sa place dans une constitution, je dirais.

Comment dit-on bleu en latin ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2010)

Difficile à dire vu que le mot bleu ne vient pas du latin alors le Blues peut-être  ?

Tu as un mot que tu aimes beaucoup ?


----------



## bompi (12 Juin 2010)

Palimpseste.

Vous pensez que le XV de France va s'en sortir; à 14h, contre la RSA ?


----------



## teo (12 Juin 2010)

Mais alors je m'en bas les roupettes avec une pelle mécanique, tu n'as pas idées. Je suis rentré en mode hibernation médiatique et sportive pour au moins deux mois   Tout cet étalage de sponsors en tout genre, tout sport confondu me donne la nausée.


Tu as déjà gouté à tes premières cerises ?


----------



## Winston 6079 (12 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Ce serait plutôt à sa place dans une constitution, je dirais.
> 
> Comment dit-on bleu en latin ?



turchinu? (en corse)

pas eu l'occasion d'en manger même si j sais qu'elles sont mûres...
le dernier bouquin que t'as lu?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2010)

QuarkXPress 8

Pourquoi dit-on que le Nil est le bon génie de l'Egypte ?


----------



## rabisse (12 Juin 2010)

Avec une si longue histoire, l'egyptien est peut-être *nil*hiliste. 
L'Histoire est-elle utile, non pour lire le passé, mais pour lire l'avenir ?


----------



## Aescleah (12 Juin 2010)

Oui, puisque l'on a une fâcheuse tendance à répéter nos conneries...

Y a-t-il encore de l'espoir pour l'espèce humaine ?


----------



## iMacounet (12 Juin 2010)

Pour être commandés par des iPods ? Non. 

Tu en pense quoi toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juin 2010)

Rien, demandes à Isaac pour les machines.

Tu viens voir Eudeline en concert ce soir ?


----------



## Hellix06 (12 Juin 2010)

Non j'irais voir AC/DC dans 3 jours en bas chez moi (Nice).

Qui vient?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2010)

À ma place perd sa place

Pourquoi le TGV a-t-il une vitesse de croisière loin en-dessous de sa vitesse maximale ?


----------



## iMacounet (12 Juin 2010)

Justement parce qu'il est en croisière ?

Pourquoi les vaches sont noires et blanches ?


----------



## Tam69 (12 Juin 2010)

Euh, si je peux me permettre, toutes les vaches ne le sont pas ! Il y en a des blanches, des noires, des rousses, des blanc et marron, ...

Pourquoi l'univers est-il infini ?


----------



## iMacounet (12 Juin 2010)

Si c'etait pas infini les chercheurs astro' seraient au chômage. 

Pourquoi simplement et pas compliqué ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2010)

Pour une histoire de temps

Qu'est ce qu'un volcan effusif ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Juin 2010)

C'est un volcan qui coule, mais qui pète pas.

Qu'est-ce qu'une diarrhée sanglante ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2010)

Avoir du sang dans le khäkhä

Les routiers sont sympa ?


----------



## bompi (13 Juin 2010)

Bof. Pas plus.

Oeufs brouillés ou au plat avec bacon (et paprika), pour le brunch ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2010)

Oeufs Brouillés

Est-ce qu'un prof peut dire à un élève d'aller se faire maître ?


----------



## Hellix06 (13 Juin 2010)

Pour éviter la confusion, il doit l'écrire, plutôt que le dire.

T'as un esprit mal tourné?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2010)

On dirait ...

Tu vas prendre cher ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Juin 2010)

Je dirais même qu'il va déguster...

Un petit mojito ? :love:


----------



## iMacounet (13 Juin 2010)

Ouais. 

Une autre boisson rafraichissante ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2010)

Un coca

Un jour de la semaine ?


----------



## iMacounet (13 Juin 2010)

vendredi, c'est la fin de la semaine :love:

Tu va poser une question un tant soit peu technique ou complètement quiche ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2010)

Quiche lorraine ou quiche au fromage ?


----------



## Hellix06 (13 Juin 2010)

Quiche lorraine.

T'en pense quoi de l'hôtel à 1M pour notre équipe nationale et de leur réaction face aux remarques de notre ministre des sports?


----------



## rabisse (13 Juin 2010)

Nous sômmes du même univers mais pas du même monde!
Concernant l'hôtel lui-même et l'équipe de France, la F.I.F.A subventionne les frais d'hébergement, de transport... etc... de chaque équipe participant à la phase finale, à hauteur de 5 M..
Le séjour de notre ministre des sports (dans le même hôtel...) sera par contre à la charge du contribuable français.

On nous cache tout, on nous dit rien?


----------



## Hellix06 (13 Juin 2010)

Anéfé, bonne réponse.

Qui, comme moi n'aime pas le foot ici?


----------



## iMacounet (13 Juin 2010)

Me !

Qui regarde M6 ce soir ?


----------



## Hellix06 (13 Juin 2010)

J'en sais rien.

Y'a quoi au programme?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2010)

Levée matinale 

D'où vient la tradition de la bague de fiançailles ?


----------



## Aescleah (14 Juin 2010)

Aucune idée, mais c'est plutôt vieux.

Quelle fut l'utilité première des boucles d'oreilles ?


----------



## bompi (14 Juin 2010)

Boucher les trous faits dans les lobes.

Qui a écrit la Xème symphonie de Beethoven (à mon sens, sa meilleure ) ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2010)

Barry Cooper 

Quelle question aimeriez-vous poser à votre président ?


----------



## iMacounet (14 Juin 2010)

C'est quand que tu te casse ?

Tu écoute de la musique actuellement ?


----------



## wath68 (14 Juin 2010)

Oui, ... The Jon Spencer Blues Explosion.

En parlant de musique, c'est qui qui a volé l'orange du marchand ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2010)

Orangina

Quel est ce jour à marquer d'une pierre blanche ?


----------



## Aescleah (14 Juin 2010)

Chaque jour devrait être à marquer d'une pierre blanche...

Le bonheur est-il la fin de toute action humaine ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Juin 2010)

Le bonheur c'est naze.

Qui qui donc ?


----------



## Aescleah (15 Juin 2010)

Personne.

Et le chat de Schrodinger, est-il mort ou bien vivant ?


----------



## bompi (15 Juin 2010)

Ça dépend de quand et d'où tu regardes.

Quelle est la couleur des yeux du chat de Schrödinger ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Juin 2010)

Ca dépend de la lumière lorsque tu ouvres la boîte.

Selon la théorie des cordes, ombien l'univers a-t-il de dimension ?


----------



## bompi (15 Juin 2010)

Là aussi, ça dépend. Surtout que j'ai complètement oublié.

Dans le même domaine (la corde), quand il pleut des cordes, comment connaître le nombre de cordes au mètre carré ? Voire la section d'une corde ?

(zut. deux questions)


----------



## gaeldr (15 Juin 2010)

En utilisant le théorème d'Arrhénius



Pourquoi la peau est-elle percée de deux trous précisément au niveau des yeux?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2010)

Pour qu'on puisse y voir quelque chose

Tu as trois yeux ?


----------



## Aescleah (15 Juin 2010)

Non, et je m'en porte très bien.

En parlant d'yeux, combien en possède une araignée ?


----------



## gaeldr (16 Juin 2010)

Ca dépend, certaines araignées cavernicoles en sont dépourvues, d'autres en ont 6, 8,...


Pourquoi faut-il faire une opération à coeur ouvert sur une moule pour atteindre son intestin?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2010)

Pour s'amuser

Pourquoi les bananes sont-elles courbées ?


----------



## Aescleah (16 Juin 2010)

Pour mieux les enfiler...

Combien y a-t-il de pays dans le monde ?


----------



## teo (16 Juin 2010)

192


1+9+2 = 3 ?


----------



## Hellix06 (16 Juin 2010)

1+9+2=12
1+2=3

192 est donc multiple de 3?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Juin 2010)

oui.


Plutôt micro statique ou dynamique?


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juin 2010)

Dynamique.

Plutot chiant ou ange ?


----------



## Hellix06 (16 Juin 2010)

Chiiiiiiannnnnnnnnnnnnnnt!!! Muahahaahahahahahaaha!

Tu aimes ça avoue?


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juin 2010)

Ben ouais ! 

Il fait beau chez toi ?


----------



## Tekta (16 Juin 2010)

Des nuages mais il pleut pas (encore)

Ah tchic, tchic, tchic...???


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juin 2010)

Ya ya ya ! 

Pense tu que l'icosaèdre tronqué utilisé pour la coupe 2010 est bien ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juin 2010)

M'en fous un peu à vrai dire :love:

Tout ce fric investi à coté des bidonvilles de Jobour, ça ne te gêne pas ?


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juin 2010)

Si. Je trouve ça honteux. :rateau:

Tu fais quoi là ?


----------



## Hellix06 (16 Juin 2010)

Je trie et retouche mes photos du concert d'AC/DC d'hier, puisque je ne peux plus marcher, ni parler, ni entendre.

T'as essayé la CS5?


----------



## Tekta (16 Juin 2010)

Pas encore! J'attends les vacances 

Et 1, et 2 et 3......????


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juin 2010)

Zééééééééééééro 

Qui va s'acheter l'iPhone 4 ?


----------



## Hellix06 (16 Juin 2010)

Moi! 

Et toi?


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juin 2010)

Si je change de mobile ce sera :

iPhone 3GS ou Palm Pré.

Et l'iPad ?


----------



## Hellix06 (16 Juin 2010)

On me l'offre pour mes 20 ans et pour avoir été admis en école d'ingénieur sur dossier (1 place par an :love

Et toi?


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juin 2010)

Faut que je l'essaye avant d'eventuellement l'acheter. 

Tu suis la coupe ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2010)

Un peu 

Celle de champagne ?


----------



## Hellix06 (16 Juin 2010)

Tout le temps!

T'as un favori?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2010)

Le chardonnay

Savez-vous d'où vient la coutume de se taper dans les mains pour applaudir ?


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juin 2010)

J'sais pas.

Est ce que tu y crois ?


----------



## freefalling (16 Juin 2010)

Si je crois aux applaudissements ? Oui , je dois dire .
Quant aux origines, il faut savoir qu'on applaudissait pour que l'acteur quitte les planches dès qu'il ennuyait son monde, et non pour le complimenter. J'ignore toutefois les raisons de ce changement.

Si tu aimes écrire , quel "stylo" en particulier utilises-tu ?


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juin 2010)

Stylo plume Parker, sinon stylo bille Bic, ou Pilot.

Tu aime bien utiliser un clavier d'ordinateur ?


----------



## Aescleah (16 Juin 2010)

Aimer je sais pas, je m'en fous en fait.

Plutôt clavier physique ou clavier virtuel ?


----------



## Hellix06 (16 Juin 2010)

Physique 

Tu regardes toujours ton clavier quand tu tapes?


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juin 2010)

Non, ça m'arrive de regarder l'écran.

Tu aime bien la Magic Mouse ?


----------



## Aescleah (16 Juin 2010)

Là aussi, je m'en fous. Un mickey, si il fait ce que je lui demande...

Tu oublies souvent les "s" à la seconde personne du singulier du présent de l'indicatif ?


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juin 2010)

Oui, involontairement. :rateau:

Ton MBP te satisfait ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juin 2010)

Non, ma cop s'en charge.

Pas mieux ?


----------



## Aescleah (17 Juin 2010)

Non, ta cop me satisfait également !

Belle journée qui commence ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Juin 2010)

Oui, nous sommes tous satisfaits.

La vie est belle, hein ?


----------



## Tekta (17 Juin 2010)

Si tu le dis!

T'as pas une application Iphone à me conseiller?


----------



## Kechniman (17 Juin 2010)

Je te conseille DansTonChat.

Comment tu te sens aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Hellix06 (17 Juin 2010)

Bof, pas top, encore malade (comme la moitié du temps).

As-tu une passion?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Juin 2010)

Non, plusieurs.

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

Plusieurs également 

Tu as des voisins avec des vuvuzelas ?


----------



## Hellix06 (17 Juin 2010)

Non, car si c'était le cas, il ne seraient plus mes voisins, mais de nouveaux venus à la morgue.

Pourquoi tu aimerais?


----------



## iMacounet (17 Juin 2010)

Ah non, Ou je leur envoie 1200 w de basses dans la tronche.  avec un ampli par caisson basse.  (déja que 2x250w de bas mediums, ça fait mal ... )

Tu aime que la musique te fasse vibrer ?


----------



## Hellix06 (17 Juin 2010)

Carrément, avant-hier soir au concert d'AC/DC j'étais en transe (faut dire aussi qu'il y avant autant d'herbe dans l'air que sur le stade) :love::love::love::love::love:

C'est quoi ton dernier concert?


----------



## iMacounet (17 Juin 2010)

Chez mon père, la musique (très) fort, les carreaux qui vibrent, moi avec.    Tu aime quel style de musique ?


----------



## bompi (17 Juin 2010)

La techno, le jazz et la musique contemporaine [entre autres].

Dans quelle hémisphère vis-tu ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Juin 2010)

Hémisphère Gauche.

Pourquoi avons nous des poils au nez ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2010)

Pour pouvoir faire des petites blagues

Quel est le sens du mensonge ?


----------



## Kechniman (18 Juin 2010)

De ne pas dire la vérité.

Tu aimes Eddy Murphy ?


----------



## bompi (18 Juin 2010)

Oui. Même doublé par Salomone.

Tu aimes le chili con carne ? Ou les tamales ?


----------



## iMacounet (18 Juin 2010)

Chili ? non. Les tamales ? mais j'ai mal nul part. :rateau:

Tu aime quoi ?


----------



## Hellix06 (18 Juin 2010)

Ma fiancée, mon iPad, et mon Mac, mes potes, la bière, les pizzas.

Hais tu quelqu'un en particulier?


----------



## iMacounet (18 Juin 2010)

Plusieurs. 

Tu aime faire du shopping geek ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Juin 2010)

Non, pas spécialement.

C'est quoi le shopping Geek ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2010)

Acheter des conneries à des prix élevés ?

Une assurance protection juridique est-elle indispensable dans la vie de tous les jours ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2010)

Je pense que oui

Tu vas bien toi et ton double ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Juin 2010)

Nous te remercions, tout va bien.

Tu me files l'ordi ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2010)

Ah non pas ça 

Pensez-vous que notre corps puisse trahir nos pensées ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Juin 2010)

Souvent oui.

Et nos pensées peuvent trahir notre corps ?


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2010)

L'inverse est vrai aussi.

Comment traduit-on _cornegidouille_ en anglais ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2010)

Cornification ?

Êtes-vous touché par les eaux ?


----------



## iMacounet (19 Juin 2010)

Non.

Tu me prête ton téléphone ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

J'en ai pas

Café ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Juin 2010)

Je me lève ça tombe bien. 

Qu'est ce qu'on fait today ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

On glande, on profite !

Ne sommes-nous pas une génération criminelle ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Juin 2010)

Quelque part oui.

Mais ailleurs ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

Aussi sûrement

Comment retrouver des questions portées disparues ?


----------



## iMacounet (20 Juin 2010)

Les reposer.

Tu as trouvé la réponse ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

Je crois pas non.

Tu manges quoi ce soir ?


----------



## iMacounet (20 Juin 2010)

Rien, trop mangé à midi.

Et toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Juin 2010)

ben quand on se lève a 16H, qu'on ptit déjeune a 18H je sais pas trop ce que je vais manger ce soir... 


la vie, est ce un jeu?


----------



## iMacounet (20 Juin 2010)

Non, car perdre c'est la mort.

Tu regarde la télé ce soir ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Juin 2010)

je ne regarde absolument jamais la télé...


la seul utilité de la télé n'est elle pas de manipuler les gens?


----------



## iMacounet (20 Juin 2010)

Ou de faire de la propagande ...  maintenant c'est télé poubelle !

tu prefere etre sur ton Mac .?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Juin 2010)

largement, même si la plupart du temps que je passe sur mon mac c'est pour le taf!


tu joues sur ton ordi?


----------



## Hellix06 (20 Juin 2010)

Souvent, mais pas trop non plus

Ton jeu préféré sur Mac?


----------



## iMacounet (20 Juin 2010)

passé un temps je jouais a GTA et aux Sims 3.

tu as un bureau en verre ou en bois ?


----------



## Hellix06 (20 Juin 2010)

En bois, mais le verre est bien plus sexy.

Tu passes beaucoup de temps sur ton iPad?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Juin 2010)

la bonne blague... non je n'achète que des objets qui ont une utilité a mes yeux...


tu joues d'un instrument?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Juin 2010)

du triangle.

Important le triangle non ?


----------



## iMacounet (20 Juin 2010)

Non.

Important l'ordinateur ?


----------



## Aescleah (20 Juin 2010)

Important je ne sais pas, tout dépend de l'utilisateur et de l'utilisation, utile oui.

Mais tout ça, est-ce bien important ?


----------



## iMacounet (20 Juin 2010)

On y est habitués, devenu presque indispensable.

La télé est devenue une poubelle, qu'en pense tu ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Juin 2010)

Faudrait demander à Raymond, nan ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2010)

Yes

Les joueurs sont-ils des poubelles ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Juin 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Yes
> 
> Les joueurs sont-ils des poubelles ?



Non des caves...

Domenech va-t-il quand même se faire turluter par sa femme en rentrant ?


----------



## Tuncurry (21 Juin 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Non des caves...
> 
> Domenech va-t-il quand même se faire turluter par sa femme en rentrant ?



A moins qu'il ne lise un communiqué de sa femme expliquant qu'elle a prit le pouvoir...

Domenech va t'il enfin assumer sa face BDSM ??


----------



## Hellix06 (21 Juin 2010)

J'en sais rien et je m'en fous, ça me plait de voir de pauvres gens sombrer dans le désespoir pour une chose aussi futile.

Moi, sadique?


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2010)

Indifférent, à raison.

Quo vadis ?


----------



## iMacounet (21 Juin 2010)

Chez moi.

Café ?


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2010)

Serré.

Il était un petit ..... ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Juin 2010)

le petit cruciforme ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Juin 2010)

Tout dépend de la vis.

Tu connais les Bricol Girls ?


----------



## iMacounet (21 Juin 2010)

Non.

Fête de la musique, vous y allez ce soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2010)

Non.

Se prendre une balle dans la tête est ce que ça vous a déjà traversé l'esprit ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Juin 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Non.
> 
> Se prendre une balle dans la tête est ce que ça vous a déjà traversé l'esprit ?


 
Non.

Et ma main dans ta face, ça te dit ?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Juin 2010)

Non, il la préfère au cul.

Toujours envie de te servir de ta main ?


----------



## iMacounet (21 Juin 2010)

Ouais pour me gratter.

Tu en pense quoi de tout ça ?


----------



## rabisse (21 Juin 2010)

Jeux de main...
Tu es télépathe ou télé pâtes?


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Juin 2010)

Pâtes au beurre.

Tu connais Man vs Wild ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2010)

Non 

Et les doigts de l'homme ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (22 Juin 2010)

et les doigts de la femme ?


----------



## david1box (22 Juin 2010)

aux Bahamaïques stp.


----------



## teo (22 Juin 2010)

* interruption *
Hum et relire le post original, non ? 


* vous pouvez reprendre l'activité en cours *

Il faudrait pas changer de lunettes ou se remettre à la lecture dans ce fil ?


----------



## rabisse (22 Juin 2010)

une paire de lunettes à lecture de fil!
Faudrait y penser, de la vraie pataphysique!

Alors... qualifié?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2010)

Alors non

Alors heureux ?


----------



## Hellix06 (22 Juin 2010)

Très heureux 

Ça va faire un peu de calme après tout ce tapage médiatique plus assourdissant que toutes les trompettes africaines, non?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2010)

Bien content oui

Tu vois qui en finale tout de même ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (23 Juin 2010)

Ah non pas encore du foot ! 

Et Wimbledon alors ?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juin 2010)

Ah non pas de tennis !.. 

Et la prochaine Stanley Cup, elle est pour qui ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (23 Juin 2010)

Bon ok, puisque c'est comme ça...


Pu de sport ?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juin 2010)

C'est bien là qu'est le problème... Si on parle sport, tennis et foot n'ont rien à faire ici ! 

C'est pourtant évident, non ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Juin 2010)

Non.

Alors, Angleterre qualifiée ce soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2010)

Je pense pô.

Pourquoi trouve-t-on des chaussures suspendues aux fils dans les rues de certaines villes ?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juin 2010)

Quand ça fouette, c'est mieux dehors que dedans...

Une autre explication ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2010)

Depuis quelques années en effet, on observe ce phénomène étrange dans les grandes rues de certaines villes de France comme Nantes, ou encore Rennes.

Le but de ce jeu un peu bizarre consiste à attacher les lacets de chaussures, principalement des baskets, entre elles, et de les lancer, de manière à ce que ces baskets s'accrochent aux fils et demeurent ainsi suspendues.

Ce phénomène a même un nom : le Shoes tossing (aussi appelé le Shoefiti) .

Personne ne connaît vraiment l'origine du Shoes tossing, mais le mouvement est issu des Etats Unis, et s'est rapidement étendu aux pays d'Europe, à la Nouvelle-Zélande, ainsi qu'à la péninsule ibérique.

Certains pensent que le fait de suspendre ainsi les chaussures sur les fils téléphoniques ou éléctriques des grandes villes est un moyen de repère pour la vente de stupéfiants, la présence de chaussures servant alors d'enseigne !

Dans de nombreuses villes américaines, où sévit la guerre des gangs, la présence de ces chaussures suspendues indiquent une sorte d'entrée dans un territoire. 

Le Shoes tossing servirait également à fêter la fin d'une année universitaire, le fait de lancer ses chaussures sur les fils des grandes rues des villes permettant d'inscrire de façon significative son détachement à la période estudiantine !

Dans le domaine militaire, aux Etats Unis, il paraîtrait même que la tradition du ''Shoes tossing'' remonterait aux années 80, où, une fois l'engagement du Marine terminé, celui-ci se devait de jeter ses rangers et de les suspendre aux fils, pour marquer le retour à la vie civile.

Enfin, le Shoes tossing ( ou Shoefiti) serait un art de rue ! 
Un peu comme le graffiti sur les murs, les chaussures ainsi suspendues serait un moyen d'expression et de décoration !

Ce phénomène du Shoes tossing a donc plusieurs explications, mais il semblerait que cet ''art'' tendrait à disparaître : les employés municipaux Français s'emploient en effet à retirer toute chaussure suspendue à un fil !


Comment faire pour avoir une peau lisse et éclatante?


----------



## teo (23 Juin 2010)

un bon décapeur thermique et de la laque brillante.


Jazz ou Samba ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Juin 2010)

Peu importe ?!...


----------



## rabisse (23 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Peu importe ?!...



Que nenni!
Chaque jour un peu plus
Y a le jazz qui s'installe
Alors la rage au cur
La samba fait la malle
Ses p'tites fesses en bataille
Sous sa jupe fendue
Elle écrase sa gauloise

Et s'en va dans la rue?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2010)

La rue c'est beau, la rue c'est chaud.


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juin 2010)

Hmmm....

La question de C0rentin était-elle subliminale ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Juin 2010)

La nuit je mens
Je prends des trains
A travers la plaine...


Sauras-tu retrouver la question à cette réponse ?


----------



## rabisse (23 Juin 2010)

Et que ne doux? 

Prosper youp'la boum....
La suite?


----------



## iMacounet (23 Juin 2010)

Non.

La polémique ?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juin 2010)

Paul et Mick ? Ils se tripotent la bite avec les doigts.

Qui est le roi du pain d'épice ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Juin 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Paul et Mick ? Ils se tripotent la bite avec les doigts.
> 
> Qui est le roi du pain d'épice ?



J'attends ta réponse afin que je puisse trouver la question...  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h09 ----------




rabisse a dit:


> Et que ne doux?



Et que ne dure que les moments doux...


----------



## iMacounet (24 Juin 2010)

*Elle est ou la question ?  *


----------



## teo (24 Juin 2010)

dtc 



A Berlin, _Berghain_ ou _Panorama Bar_ ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juin 2010)

Panorama Bar, ça sonne bien.

T'as bu quoi ce midi ?


----------



## teo (24 Juin 2010)

Une excellente _O2_ robinet, la mienne


Et ce soir, tu bois quoi ?


----------



## havez (24 Juin 2010)

Bonne question...
Si j'apprends mes résultats d'examens, et qu'ils sont positifs, Veuve Cliquot 
"    "                "     "                "            "   "   "   "    négatifs, de l'eau et au lit! 

Si je n'apprends rien, un thé 


Et sinon, les résultats en parlant d'eux, ils sont bons pour vous?


----------



## Hellix06 (24 Juin 2010)

Oui, premier de l'académie Nice-Aix-Marseille. :love:

Du coup je me suis couché à 4h30 du matin hier :sleep:

Et toi, quels exams passes-tu?


----------



## gaeldr (24 Juin 2010)

Fini les exams =P


Qui c'est le plus fort: l'éléphant ou le rhinocéros?


----------



## Hellix06 (24 Juin 2010)

L'hippopotame.

Tu aimes les ornithorynques?


----------



## gaeldr (24 Juin 2010)

Je trouve les écureuils moins dangereux et plus sexys


Est-ce que tu vas répondre "non" ?


----------



## rabisse (24 Juin 2010)

Quand un diplomate dit "oui", cela signifie "peut-être" ; quand il dit "peut-être", cela veut dire "non" Et quand il dit "non" est-ce pas un diplomate?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Juin 2010)

La diplomatie, c'est ne jamais dire ouvertement non...

En conclusion, la diplomatie, ça ne mène à rien ?


----------



## gaeldr (24 Juin 2010)

Un diplomate c'est quelqu'un qui te dit daller te faire foutre dune telle manière que tu as  très envie de commencer le voyage.



Quelle est la différence entre une mouette?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2010)

La mouette elle ferme sa gueule.

Connaissez-vous des gens qui ont gâché leur(s) talent(s)?


----------



## havez (24 Juin 2010)

Hum, l'équipe de France et d'Italie de football je pense...

C'est bon, examens réussis, passage en 4ème secondaires 
On organise quand la célébrations?


----------



## iMacounet (24 Juin 2010)

Ce week end si tu veux. J'amène le son. 

Qui se charge d'amemer à boire ?


----------



## Hellix06 (24 Juin 2010)

Moi!

C'est quoi comme son?


----------



## iMacounet (24 Juin 2010)

Un système son puissant. Et musique que tu veux. (faut que ça puisse se danser!)

Tu aime te trouver devant une enceinte avec la musique à fond ?


----------



## rabisse (24 Juin 2010)

Comment?
Si j'met des trous enceintes misent au fond?
'Comprend rien... 
Parles plus fort mon garçon, parce que jadis, j'aimais me trouver devant une enceinte avec la musique à fond ? 

Une retraite dans un monastère par exemple,  ça te tente?


----------



## iMacounet (24 Juin 2010)

*Non.

Je parle assez fort ?
*


----------



## rabisse (24 Juin 2010)

Comment?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Juin 2010)

Eh oui, ce cher Rabisse a beau laisser passer le temps, il en ressent les effets malgré tout...   

Tu peux répéter, en gueulant ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

M'intéresse pas.

Comment composer un beau bouquet floral ?


----------



## iMacounet (25 Juin 2010)

Demande à une fleuriste. 

Comment faire en sorte que la sorte le soit elle même ?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Juin 2010)

Moi pas comprendre question de iMacounet.

Qui a introduit le chiffre "zéro" ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

Les Babyloniens

Comment réaliser un bon glaçage au chocolat brillant et qui reste dur ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Juin 2010)

Auncune idée.

Pourquoi _C0rentin_ avec un sigle babylonien en guise de O ?


----------



## rabisse (25 Juin 2010)

Parce que question revenu, c'est zéro rent in! 

Capillotracté?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

Ombralecté plutôt

Les langages hermétiques ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Juin 2010)

C'est-à-dire qu'après quelques litres de bierre, hermétique je ne le suis plus trop...

Pratiques-tu l'éclectisme ?


----------



## rabisse (25 Juin 2010)

Ah les philosophes d'Alexandrie... 
Pour répondre à ta question: Oui du soir au matin, puis du matin au soir.

Qu'évoque pour toi le fait que l'Humanité compte plus de mort que de vivant?


----------



## iMacounet (25 Juin 2010)

J'reflechis plus à c'te heure là.

What else ?


----------



## rabisse (25 Juin 2010)

Think!

tobee or not tobie?


----------



## iMacounet (25 Juin 2010)

'Du tout.

You will not be disappointed ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Juin 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Qu'évoque pour toi le fait que l'Humanité compte plus de mort que de vivant?



Ca donne froid dans le dos.
Puis après reflexion je me dis que l'avenir de l' H/homme c'est la mort, donc oui, l'Humanité compte plus de morts que de vivant et se dirige indubitablement vers la mort également... Une façon de boucler la boucle en somme.

Penses-tu que l'Humanité va survivre à ce qui l'attend dans ce siècle ?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Juin 2010)

Non.

Au fait, l'Humanité existe encore ?


----------



## iMacounet (25 Juin 2010)

You will not be disapointed !

_(J'avais envie de dire ça.) _

A vrai dire j'en sais rien. 

Travailler plus pour gagner moins ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Travailler plus pour gagner moins ?





Il en faudra bien un,  pour commencer.

Tu t'engages ?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Juin 2010)

En même temps il va pas avoir le choix...

Dans la date ?


----------



## rabisse (25 Juin 2010)

Aescleah!!! 
En même ce cas de corée me turlupine! 
Pas toi?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

toast

Oui, les cas de turlupine me demandent plus de 12 heures.


Une idée pour couper le saké ?


----------



## Hellix06 (25 Juin 2010)

Du Saké?

T'aimes le Baileys?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Du Saké?
> 
> T'aimes le Baileys?





nan. Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Juin 2010)

Réponse à la discution trop courte ?

Le schtroumpf et le cracoucass !!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2010)

Oui oui. 

Zara et les treize virgules.


Tu as sodomisé le cracoucass .  C'était bien ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2010)

Bof je préfère les marsupilamis

Quel coût pour raccordement semi-fosse septique ?


----------



## Aescleah (26 Juin 2010)

Consulte un expert en chiottes.

Tu pisses debout, ou assis(e) ?


----------



## rabisse (26 Juin 2010)

Si c'est au bord d'une falaise alors debout et loin! 
Mer ou montagne?


----------



## Aescleah (26 Juin 2010)

Mer, et Bretagne, sinon rien ! 

J'y serai en août :love:, et toi, tu seras où ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2010)

En Belgique ...

Avez vous encore des illusions ?


----------



## iMacounet (26 Juin 2010)

Non.

Sur quoi veux tu en avoir ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2010)

Ben justement vu que moi je n'en ai pas je comptais sur vous 

Une sieste ?


----------



## iMacounet (26 Juin 2010)

Non, un nurofen ! 

Une bière ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2010)

Déjà fait 

Quel parfum ?


----------



## Aescleah (26 Juin 2010)

Sueur 

L'être humain est-il vraiment si spécial ?


----------



## iMacounet (26 Juin 2010)

Oui, bon après ça depend des pays et des coutumes locales.

Tu trouve toi aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2010)

Non pas vraiment

Tu aimes jar jar binks ?


----------



## iMacounet (27 Juin 2010)

Non.

Tu aime écouter de la musique ?


----------



## Aescleah (27 Juin 2010)

J'en écoute tout le temps.

Plutôt Rn'B ou Hip Hop (je suis sympa, je te laisse le choix entre de la merde, et de la merde.) ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2010)

Ben Hip Hop alors.

Tu écoutes la radio ?


----------



## iMacounet (27 Juin 2010)

Par periodes. (Surtout DIGITALLY IMPORTED) radio de techno, 24/24 

Tu écoute de la techno ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Juin 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Plutôt Rn'B ou Hip Hop (je suis sympa, je te laisse le choix entre de la merde, et de la merde.) ?



:hosto: Désolé mais je ne peux pas laisser passer ça. :hosto: 

Ces morceaux (hip hop) sont de la merde ?

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zsYpiWX7xiE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zsYpiWX7xiE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

DJ Shadow de la merde ?

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nmzHRGoKca0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nmzHRGoKca0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2010)

Calm down 

Une bonne blague à nous raconter ?


----------



## Aescleah (27 Juin 2010)

J'en ai fait une plus haut, et HAL il s'est fâché  

Autrement, amateur d'humour noir ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Juin 2010)

Du bon humour noir, bien fait oui  

Alors la reprise demain ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2010)

Oui 

Quels sont les meilleurs films que vous avez vu entre 2000 et 2009 ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Juin 2010)

Il y en a tellement.

Tu veux nous griller les neurones par ce lundi matin estival ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Juin 2010)

Apparemment, oui 

Un petit mojito, pour rafraîchir ces chers neurones ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Juin 2010)

Ah oui, bonne très bonne idée, bien fraîche.

Un deuxième serait abuser ?


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

Non.

As tu faim ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (28 Juin 2010)

trop chaud oui !!!

quoi de prévu pour ce soir ?


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

J'sais pas encore.

Tu prévois de sortir ce soir ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Juin 2010)

1 gramme de C, au bar avec des potes... Rien d'exceptionnel...

La différence pour un topologiste entre un donut et une tasse ?


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

La circonference de la tasse et du donut.

Bon c'est quoi la bonne réponse ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2010)

On mange le donut et on boit dans la tasse

Tu te grattes souvent le cul ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Juin 2010)

*[Par respect pour la sensibilité des plus jeunes, ce message est auto-censuré]* 

Tu fouines souvent dans tes narines ?


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

Ouais des fois. 

Tu crache souvent des mollards ?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Juin 2010)

De temps en temps, en période de langue qui colle ou de salivation intense.
Scuz  Pffffarghhhhhhhhh 

Que penses du Mondial ?


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juin 2010)

Aucune pensée.

Tu pense qu'il va faire chaud jusqu'a la fin du mois ?


----------



## Aescleah (29 Juin 2010)

On verra bien. Et bon, fonction de l'endroit où tu vis, ma météo c'est pas la même...

Penses tu pouvoir répondre à ce message, avec une phrase qui a un sens, fait plus d'une ligne, le tout sans utiliser la lettre S ? (dédicace à iMacounet, qui s'en tape, des S )


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juin 2010)

C'est impossible. 

Tu es allé te baigner récemment ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (29 Juin 2010)

ça dépend...

baigné où ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Juin 2010)

Kleinepopo a dit:


> ça dépend...
> 
> baign*er *où ?


 
Dans une fontaine au centre de Paris par exemple...
Le marché se casse la gueule, à part ça tout va bien ?


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juin 2010)

Dans le plus beau monde qui existe !

Quoi de neuf ?


----------



## - B'n - (29 Juin 2010)

Je vais repeindre mes chaises et je sens que quelqu'un va s'asseoir dessus avant que ça soit sec.

Je met un écriteau peinture fraîche ou pas ?


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juin 2010)

Nan, pour rigoler. 

Tu travaille demain ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)

Oui

Tes pets puent ?


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juin 2010)

Des fois ?

est ce que je dois te retourner la question ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2010)

Non ça va.

Pourquoi place-t-on un pendu sur la voiture lors d'un mariage ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (30 Juin 2010)

Ah je savais pas

Pour leur montrer ce qui les attend ?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Juin 2010)

Exactement.

Et toi le mariage, c'est déjà fait, à faire, à éviter ?..


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juin 2010)

à éviter.

Pourquoi faut-il contractualiser l'amour ?


----------



## - B'n - (30 Juin 2010)

Parce "qu'on dit que" le mariage est une preuve d'amour, d'engagement&#8230;

Mais est-on fait pour n'aimer qu'une seule personne à vie ou est-ce utopique ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Juin 2010)

Aimer et se marier qu'avec une seule personne tiens du dogme du christianisme, uniquement.

Peut-on aimer plusieurs fois sans désaimer ses premiers amours ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juin 2010)

Non on traine toujours ses boulets :love:

Regarde à tes pieds, t'en vois combien ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2010)

Trois 

Que pensez-vous des chaussures Louboutin ?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Juin 2010)

J'en pense pas grand chose, à vrai dire je ne connaissais pas avant que tu en parles.

Plutôt pompes ou barefoot ?


----------



## - B'n - (30 Juin 2010)

En ce moment, plutôt Bar-foot 

Plutôt Pluto ou dingue de Dingo ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2010)

Dingo

Faut-il être bon gymnaste pour se lancer dans les galipettes ?


----------



## rabisse (30 Juin 2010)

Non, mais l'entretien d'une certaine souplesse permet de les faire durer plus longtemps.

Autodidacte?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Juin 2010)

Oui, dans quelques domaines.

Automobile ?


----------



## iMacounet (30 Juin 2010)

Non.

Musique ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Juin 2010)

Response.

Les Chemical Brothers ça te parle ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Juillet 2010)

Oui.

Push the Button ?


----------



## iMacounet (1 Juillet 2010)

Ouais, si tu veux.

Mais lequel ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)

Celui sur ton front

Un parfum de glace ?


----------



## Aescleah (1 Juillet 2010)

Citron.

Un parfum de chiottes ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)

Axe

Catholique ?


----------



## iMacounet (1 Juillet 2010)

Athé.

Ton posterieur ?


----------



## rabisse (1 Juillet 2010)

mon post rieur?
Aucune idée, à toi de me le dire.

Fatigué ? Parce que moi... :sleep:


----------



## iMacounet (1 Juillet 2010)

Moi ça va.

Bonne journée ?


----------



## Aescleah (1 Juillet 2010)

Comme chaque journée.

La vie peut-elle être belle, dans un monde de merde ?


----------



## iMacounet (1 Juillet 2010)

Oui, si tu as peu de contact(s) avec le monde de merde.

Le pense tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2010)

Oui

Rieur dès le matin ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Juillet 2010)

Assez oui.

Comme les mouettes ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2010)

Non pas trop

Tu parles flamand ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (2 Juillet 2010)

Absolument pas

Allemand ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2010)

Non plus

Chinois ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (2 Juillet 2010)

Oui un peu


Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Juillet 2010)

Pas vraiment.

Breton, Tahitien ?


----------



## Aescleah (2 Juillet 2010)

Je parle pas, j'écris (ou des fois je gueule, mais bon...).

Si l'homme descend bel et bien du singe, pourquoi y a-t-il encore des singes aujourd'hui ?..


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Juillet 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Je parle pas, j'écris (ou des fois je gueule, mais bon...).
> 
> Si l'homme descend bel et bien du singe, pourquoi y a-t-il encore des singes aujourd'hui ?..



Car pas assez de places pour le nombre de tickets d'entrée mon fils. 

Pourquoi toute cette semaine on s'est tapé une canicule d'enfer, et là, samedi matin, debut de WE, on se tape une pluie de merde ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Juillet 2010)

Parle pour toi, grand soleil ici 

Ombre ou soleil ?


----------



## Aescleah (3 Juillet 2010)

A choisir, l'ombre, mais je préfère carrément la nuit.

Plutôt diurne ou nocturne ?


----------



## freefalling (3 Juillet 2010)

nocturne, qui se soigne .

connais-tu la pâte de Speculoos ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Juillet 2010)

Non.

C'est bon ?


----------



## iMacounet (3 Juillet 2010)

Je sais pas.

Aime tu le nutella ?


----------



## rabisse (3 Juillet 2010)

ça dépend... Nu-tella 





Nu Nutella. Véronique Boudier​
Une préférence artistique?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2010)

Le nu

Tu as fais quelque chose de bien aujourd'hui ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Juillet 2010)

Oui, je glande 

Comme disait le poète, le travail est il le meilleur ami de l'homme ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2010)

Il était ivre je crois.

As-tu un animal ?


----------



## Hellix06 (4 Juillet 2010)

Oui, ma fiancée 

Tu aimes le beurre?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2010)

Oui

À quel âge as-tu quitté la demeure familiale ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Juillet 2010)

Tôt.

Préfères tu ta demeure ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2010)

Oui

Pourquoi donc Alain Joyandet a-t-il démissionné ?


----------



## tirhum (4 Juillet 2010)

Ainsi que Christian Blanc...
Pour "sauver" le fusible  Woerth ?!...


----------



## iMacounet (4 Juillet 2010)

'Sais pas.

Pour sauver quoi d'autre ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2010)

La mise

Quelle est la différence entre un petit enfant et un animal ?


----------



## iMacounet (5 Juillet 2010)

Beaucoup de choses ... ou pas. 

Tu pense que tu vas y arriver ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Juillet 2010)

Sais pas trop, du mal à me réveiller :mouais::sleep:

A quand la retraite ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2010)

Dans 42 ans

Tu manges quoi ce midi ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Juillet 2010)

Viande rouge.

Et toi ?


----------



## iMacounet (5 Juillet 2010)

Un kebab.

Boisson ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Juillet 2010)

Rouge, un peu frais.

Dessert ?


----------



## iMacounet (5 Juillet 2010)

Compote, ou yaourt nature.

Tu as la clim ?


----------



## Chroma (5 Juillet 2010)

J'ai l'inverse : un 27" qui chauffe ma chambre.


A choisir tu te rabattrait sur écouter du Christophe Maé ou du Justin(e) Bieber ?


----------



## tirhum (5 Juillet 2010)

Ni l'un, ni l'autre ?!...


----------



## iMacounet (5 Juillet 2010)

*Et la question ?!*


----------



## tirhum (5 Juillet 2010)

...était comprise dans la réponse...
Sais-tu lire ?!...


----------



## iMacounet (5 Juillet 2010)

C'est subtile.

Tu trouve aussi ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Juillet 2010)

Non 

iPod, iPad, le prochaine sera ?


----------



## iMacounet (5 Juillet 2010)

iPoad ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2010)

Pourquoi pas

Quelle est la différence entre "sabler" et"sabrer" le champagne ?


----------



## Aescleah (5 Juillet 2010)

Sabrer le champagne, sabler le champagne c'est le boire (enfin sabrer est apparemment apparu plus tard).

Et pour ton gâteau, pâte sablée, ou pâte sabrée ?


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Juillet 2010)

Feuilletée en dentelle pour le pastis gascon 
Avec ou sans Armagnac dessus ?


----------



## Chroma (5 Juillet 2010)

En tout cas avec des Gambas dans l'Armagnac (flambé)

Nouveau Mac Pro ou iMac Multitouch ?


----------



## - B'n - (5 Juillet 2010)

Ni l'un ni l'autre&#8230; iMat dans l'idéal, iMac sinon.

Homéopathie ou remèdes de cheval ?


----------



## Aescleah (5 Juillet 2010)

Disons qu'entre la sucrette et le vrai médoc, le choix est pas compliqué...

La voyance est-elle scientifiquement admissible ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2010)

Non mais la voyeuse si

Pour un laboratoire de scientifique, comme couleur de mur, vous mettriez quoi ?


----------



## Aescleah (6 Juillet 2010)

Du blanc, pour faire moderne, ou bien du noir, pour faire cave 

La photographie est elle plutôt une science, un art, ou un savant mélange des deux ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Juillet 2010)

Tout dépend de qui se cache derrière le Leica.

Pourquoi vouloir tout photographier ?


----------



## Chroma (6 Juillet 2010)

Pour se donner l'impression d'avoir conquit le monde en le capturant dans sa totalité.

Pourquoi mettre du déo alors que les phéromones sont là pour ça ?


----------



## iMacounet (6 Juillet 2010)

Pour sentir bon.

Pourquoi pose tu des questions aussi techniques, ainsi soit elles, alors que tu pourrais en poser des plus simples ?


----------



## Fìx (6 Juillet 2010)

J'sais pas. _[« ainsi soit elles »... Mouahah!  ]
_
Un problème avec le mini-blabla?


----------



## iMacounet (6 Juillet 2010)

Pourquoi cette question ?


----------



## Fìx (6 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Pourquoi cette question ?



Pourquoi une réponse par cette question? Un problème?


----------



## iMacounet (6 Juillet 2010)

Pour ma part, aucun.

Peut être toi ?


----------



## Fìx (6 Juillet 2010)

Perso aucun. ....... et je le prouve! 


On s'rejoint là bas?!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2010)

J'arrive

Ton type littéraire préféré : nouvelle ou roman ?


----------



## iMacounet (6 Juillet 2010)

Aucun.

Tu es plutôt la ou la bas ?


----------



## Aescleah (6 Juillet 2010)

Partout et nulle part.

D'ailleurs, c'est où, ailleurs ?


----------



## rabisse (6 Juillet 2010)

C'est partout où je vais pour savoir si là bas j'y suis.

Alors ce match de foot?
Bondieu qu'est-ce que c'est con comme question!

Qu'est-ce que tu aimerais connaître?


----------



## - B'n - (6 Juillet 2010)

Le fin de l'Histoire (avec un grand H). Si fin il y a.

Il y a quoi avant la naissance et après la mort ?


----------



## rabisse (6 Juillet 2010)

C'est ça que j'aimerais connaître, que je connaîtrais un jour; le tout ou le rien... enfin!

Le sentiment d'éternité pour toi, c'est maintenant, avant ou aprés!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2010)

Pendant 

Pensez-vous que le pardon permette de lutter contre le stress ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Juillet 2010)

Absolument.

A quoi est dû le stress ?


----------



## Aescleah (7 Juillet 2010)

Deux façons de voir les choses... Soit l'environnement est difficilement supportable, soit on le génère tout seul, parce qu'on imagine que notre environnement est insupportable.

Peut-on contrôler le stress, au point de s'en débarrasser définitivement, quelle que soit la situation ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (7 Juillet 2010)

Le contrôler oui, s'en débarrasser j'y suis jamais arrivée...


Quelqu'un a la recette magique ?


----------



## Fìx (7 Juillet 2010)

Kleinepopo a dit:


> Le contrôler oui, s'en débarrasser j'y suis jamais arrivée...
> 
> 
> Quelqu'un a la recette magique ?








Quoi c'est mal?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Juillet 2010)

Fait trop chaud, j'ai du mal à capter l'allégorie.

Quelqu'un explique ?


----------



## Fìx (7 Juillet 2010)

Rôôô!  .... Ces deux ptits tas sont de la drogue!  De l'héro en l'occurence... Et ma question portait sur l'anticipation d'une référence à South Park, et en particulier à Mr. Mackey, dans la réponse du suivant...  


Bref...


'n'm'en voulez pas d'avoir poussé le concept encoooore plus loin j'espère? :style:


----------



## Pamoi (7 Juillet 2010)

Pas du tout t'es trop cool 

c'est ici l'endroit idéal pour flooder ??


----------



## Fìx (7 Juillet 2010)

Bof, y'a mieux!  

Une idée de question?... Nan pac'que là, j'ai beau être trop cool, j'vois pas... :sick:


----------



## Pamoi (7 Juillet 2010)

non ...  

la curiosité est elle une preuve d'intelligence ?


----------



## iMacounet (7 Juillet 2010)

Oui et non.

Qu'en pense tu de ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2010)

Ça dépend des cas en effet.

Pourquoi l'éphémère porte t-il ce nom ?


----------



## - B'n - (7 Juillet 2010)

Parce qu'il ne vit que très peu de temps.
D'ailleurs s'il vivait plus longtemps, il deviendrait vieux, et donc on l'appellerait éphéméride 

Pourquoi à-t-on la gaule au réveil, vérification du matériel ?


----------



## iMacounet (7 Juillet 2010)

Affirmatif. 

Pourquoi tu as posé une question ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2010)

Parce que c'est le jeu

Quel(le) personnage historique aimeriez-vous rencontrer ?


----------



## Aescleah (7 Juillet 2010)

Patrick Juvet ! 

Et comme il disait... Où sont les femmes ?!!!


----------



## thunderheart (7 Juillet 2010)

Devant le foot.

Viva Espana ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2010)

Beurk


Le koala ne vit-il qu'en Australie ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Juillet 2010)

Sais pas, je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion de leur demander.

Light ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2010)

Lumière oui !

Pourquoi les fleurs dégagent-elles des odeurs ?


----------



## Aescleah (8 Juillet 2010)

C'est affaire de chimie.

Pourquoi les pets dégagent-ils des odeurs ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Juillet 2010)

Pour la même raison, je pense...

Le raccourci des fleurs aux pets est surprenant, non ?


----------



## Aescleah (8 Juillet 2010)

Tout dépend de l'esprit tourmenté qui répond à la question...

Sommes-nous tous complètement fous ?


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Juillet 2010)

Si oui la question ne pourrait pas être posée
Si non faut-il être fou pour la poser ?


----------



## Aescleah (8 Juillet 2010)

C'est bien possible...
Mais si nous sommes tous fous, cela ne veut-il pas dire que, personne, en fin de compte, ne l'est ?


----------



## shogun HD (8 Juillet 2010)

peut être


mais certains ne le seraient-ils pas plus que d'autres ?


----------



## Aescleah (8 Juillet 2010)

C'est probable...

Tu as un exemple ?


----------



## shogun HD (8 Juillet 2010)

oui de nombreux......

mais faut-il les interner pour autant?


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2010)

Parce que le nain ternette sont plusieurs&#8230; :affraid: 

Est-ce qu'il conviendrait alors de dire : les zains ternettes et les zaines ternottes ?


----------



## shogun HD (9 Juillet 2010)

a oui d'accord tous zinzins donc 

mais pour les zin fermiers ça marche aussi?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2010)

Je le crains

Tu fais quoi pour te rafraîchir ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Juillet 2010)

Je bois.

Fais chaud aujourd'hui, et chez vous ?


----------



## hOlivier (9 Juillet 2010)

Il fait 28° et un beau soleil dans l'Ouest de l'Île de la Réunion. Nous sommes en hiver ici.

Ca va, vous tenez la petite montée de charleur en Europe?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Juillet 2010)

Ici, à l'est, il fait très, très chaud, 35°C, mais c'est l'été...

La télé en 3D, une bonne idée ?


----------



## itako (9 Juillet 2010)

La 3d c'est de la murde.
non?


----------



## shogun HD (9 Juillet 2010)

les effets sont pourtant remarquables 

a quand les écrans 3D sans les lunettes ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Juillet 2010)

Tu ouvres ta fenêtre, tu regardes et hop, de la 3D sans lunettes.

Elle est pas belle la vie ?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Juillet 2010)

Ah bien ça dépend... A quatre ans dans une usine en chine, c'est sûr la vie est d'enfer. Après, derrière ton bureau à te taper un solitaire sur ton pc, je sais pas, c'est quand même tendu.

Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2010)

Noui

Il fait combien par chez toi ?


----------



## shogun HD (9 Juillet 2010)

35°C à port de bouc !

que dit la météo ?


----------



## - B'n - (9 Juillet 2010)

Que j'ai bien fait d'opter pour des vacances à la montagne. 

Ce fil va atteindre les 1000 pages ou va-t-il s'auto-détruire avant ?


----------



## shogun HD (9 Juillet 2010)

ça dépendra de l'humeur du mec qui donne la mission 

vous connaissez pas la dernière ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2010)

Non

Tu pars en vacance ?


----------



## havez (9 Juillet 2010)

Non 

Et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2010)

Non 

Tu aimes le lait ?


----------



## shogun HD (9 Juillet 2010)

au qui lait laid le bidet

mais qu'elle heure est-il ?


----------



## Old Timer (9 Juillet 2010)

15 heures ici.


Et la-bas?


----------



## iMacounet (9 Juillet 2010)

21h13

Barbecue ?


----------



## shogun HD (9 Juillet 2010)

super avec du rosé bien frais.

et pour la suite ?


----------



## iMacounet (9 Juillet 2010)

à toi de voir ?

tu veux quoi ?


----------



## shogun HD (9 Juillet 2010)

anchoîade !!!

mais pour la suite ?


----------



## rabisse (9 Juillet 2010)

Moukraines à la glaviouse.

Et après?


----------



## iMacounet (9 Juillet 2010)

Des doubitchous. 

Et en digestif ?


----------



## shogun HD (9 Juillet 2010)

du cloug bien sûr

y aura-t-il des bouchons?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)

Par chez moi non.


Pourquoi tu peux avoir une pizza à la maison plus vite qu'une ambulance ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Juillet 2010)

Parce que le type de la pizzeria est payé à la livraison, pas le type de l'ambulance...

Tu veux appeler les 2 en même temps pour vérifier ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)

Je demanderai à l'idiot du village

Tu aimes les chevaux ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Juillet 2010)

Oui, mais  pas pour monter dessus, j'aime l'animal.

Tu aimes les chiennes ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)

Oui mais pour monter dessus

Combien y a-t-il d'échographies obligatoires durant la grossesse ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Juillet 2010)

Grosesse, mais je n'ai jamais été grosse.

Ca fait mal ?


----------



## Old Timer (10 Juillet 2010)

Seulement la première fois.


France, que fais-tu de ta jeunesse ?
(Le Monde Magazine)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)

Je pars en Belgique

Pour mieux me rattacher à toi ?


----------



## iMacounet (10 Juillet 2010)

non

pourquoi les orages ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Juillet 2010)

C'est une histoire de différence de potentiels, mais je ne vais pas rentrer dans les détails.

Pourquoi voit-on en 3 dimensions ?


----------



## shogun HD (10 Juillet 2010)

une sombre histoire de position des yeux mais c'est trop long à exposer ici

les multivers est-elle une théorie plausible ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Juillet 2010)

Absolument, mais comment la confirmer, là ça devient un peu plus coton... 

Qu'est-ce qu'un trou de ver ?


----------



## rabisse (10 Juillet 2010)

Une probable fontaine blanche.
En espérant que l'Univers est élégant?


----------



## shogun HD (10 Juillet 2010)

il ne peut que l'être  il est si beau est mystérieux 

 le trou noir est-il vraiment noir ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Juillet 2010)

Non.

Une blonde peroxydée a-t-elle un trou noir ?


----------



## iMacounet (10 Juillet 2010)

Je sais, pas. Mais si elle est oyxdée, faut qu'elle prenne sa retraite 

Le big bang fait il vraiemet bang ?


----------



## Old Timer (11 Juillet 2010)

Je ne sais pas mais c'est réellement big.

Un Schtroumf vert est-ce parce qu'il a la jaunisse?


----------



## hogo (11 Juillet 2010)

Old Timer a dit:


> Je ne sais pas mais c'est réellement big.
> 
> Un Schtroumf vert est-ce parce qu'il a la jaunisse?



Non, c'est parce que c'est une contrefaçon chinoise dont tu verras la fabrication dans le prochain reportage de Capital sur la 6

"Combien coûterait la ville de Paris si elle était à vendre ?"


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2010)

C'te question&#8230; 
J'en ai aucune idée mais je suis tout prêt à en connaître le prix, donc&#8230;


"Combien coûterait la ville de Paris si elle était à vendre ?"


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Juillet 2010)

On n'achète pas une ville : on la conquiert. 

Ça vous amuse de bloquer le jeux avec des questions pareilles ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2010)

Non

Comment entretenir sa piscine autoportante ?


----------



## shogun HD (11 Juillet 2010)

avec du chlore du PH+ et du PH- en éviatant de faire pipi dedans et pra dessus tout prendre un filtre dimensionné au cubage de la piscine.

c'est quoi l'alcalinité ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2010)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcalinité_d'eau

Tu connais Google ?


----------



## rabisse (11 Juillet 2010)

Non pas personnellement!
Bon...
Espagne ou Pays-Bas ?


----------



## shogun HD (11 Juillet 2010)

pratique pour jouer avec Google earth.

y a quoi ce soir à la TV ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Juillet 2010)

De la merde.

Fais toi un ciné plutôt, non ?


----------



## shogun HD (11 Juillet 2010)

mouais mais y a rien en 3D..............

existe 
-t-il des exoplanètes autour de systèmes binaire ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Juillet 2010)

Absolument 

Tu es plutôt naine blanche, ou géante rouge ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2010)

Géante rouge

Ta couleur favorite ?


----------



## shogun HD (11 Juillet 2010)

le rouge?

ton film préféré ?


----------



## Old Timer (11 Juillet 2010)

Le rouge et le noir


Airbus ou Boeing?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2010)

Boeing

Pourquoi un bébé nait-il sans dents ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (11 Juillet 2010)

Pour ne pas qu'il puisse bouffer sa mère dans le ventre.

Pourquoi gardons nous l'instinct animal en nous ?


----------



## Kardinal (11 Juillet 2010)

Non, je suis vegan.

t'es-tu déjà rouler à poil dans la neige ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2010)

Non jamais

C'est gay ?


----------



## iMacounet (11 Juillet 2010)

euh non 

as tu la bosse de l'informatique ?


----------



## shogun HD (11 Juillet 2010)

surement mais je la cherche enore.

c'est quoin une naine brune?


----------



## rabisse (11 Juillet 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> c'est quoin une naine brune?



Une toute petite cane ?


----------



## Old Timer (11 Juillet 2010)

c'est quoin une naine brune?[/QUOTE a dit:
			
		

> Une actrice porno?


----------



## rabisse (11 Juillet 2010)

Old Timer a dit:


> Une actrice porno?


D'accord! Une petite cane de film pournous.

Qui en a mare donc, de se faire plumer le fion dans les coins!


----------



## Pamoi (11 Juillet 2010)

une naine brune c'est comme une naine blonde ou rousse, sauf qu'elle est brune

En fait vous dites de préférence n'importe quoi, ici ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Juillet 2010)

Oui, parce que c'est plus mieux.

Le thermomètre, buccal ou anal ? (tu peux remplacer thermomètre par amour, ça marche aussi)


----------



## iMacounet (11 Juillet 2010)

buccal (choisi au hasard)

What else ?


----------



## rabisse (12 Juillet 2010)

WTF...Nothing!





*?*


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2010)

Non je n'ai pas langue toujours dehors

Pourquoi Léonard de Vinci ne voyait-il pas bien ses dessins ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juillet 2010)

Problème de lunettes sûrement

T'as vu Le Monocle ?


----------



## Aescleah (12 Juillet 2010)

Non.

Une nuit à observer les étoiles, ça te branche ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juillet 2010)

Ouais, sympa.

Tu fournis les coussins ?


----------



## Aescleah (12 Juillet 2010)

Pas de problème.

Tu fournis la boisson ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juillet 2010)

Pas de problème.

Tu fournis les chips ?


----------



## Aescleah (12 Juillet 2010)

Ca roule.

J'invite une (des) copine(s) ?


----------



## tirhum (12 Juillet 2010)

Plein !...
Et pas que des blondes, hein ?!...


----------



## Aescleah (12 Juillet 2010)

Bien sûr que non ! Y aura même plus de brunes qu'autre chose !

Tu seras aussi de la partie ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juillet 2010)

Oui.

Pas besoin de Tirhum, juste les modèles de ses croquis :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2010)

Ce n'est pas une question

Es-tu proche d'un membre du forum ?


----------



## shogun HD (12 Juillet 2010)

il sont nombreux.

le vol d'onde c'est a quelle altitude?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juillet 2010)

Aucune idée...

C'est quoi le vol d'ondes ?


----------



## Aescleah (12 Juillet 2010)

C'est quand ton voisin se permet d'utiliser ta connexion wifi sans ton accord. 

Y a quoi ce soir pour le dîner ?


----------



## shogun HD (12 Juillet 2010)

andouillettes frittes  et rosé bien frais

c'est une naine brunes ?


----------



## Aescleah (12 Juillet 2010)

J'en sais rien, il fait tout noir.

Quand on a les yeux fermés, est-il juste de dire que l'on ne voit rien ?


----------



## shogun HD (12 Juillet 2010)

nan

pourquoi quand on éternue on ferme les yeux ?


----------



## Aescleah (12 Juillet 2010)

C'est un réflexe de protection du corps humain, à cause de la violence de l'éternuement, enfin, en théorie.

Pourquoi fait-on une drôle de tête quand on pousse ?


----------



## iMacounet (12 Juillet 2010)

Pour mieux pousser la prochaine fois

pourquoi des questions débiles ?


----------



## jugnin (12 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Pour mieux pousser la prochaine fois
> 
> pourquoi des questions débiles ?



Pour les gens débiles ?

Combien faut-il de kéynésiens pour changer une ampoule ?


----------



## shogun HD (12 Juillet 2010)

aucun, je connais pas les keykeysiens

existe-t-il une aute théorie au big bang?


----------



## Aescleah (12 Juillet 2010)

Tout dépend de ce que tu entends par une autre théorie. Des théories alternatives, il y en, oui. Parce que bon, la nucléosynthèse primordiale, elle trimballe une coquille ou deux, quand même...

Penses-tu que l'on sera un jour capable de voyager vers d'autres étoile ?


----------



## shogun HD (12 Juillet 2010)

oui avec la porte des étoiles 

pourquoi ne voit-on pas plus de trous noirs autrement que de façons indirectes?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juillet 2010)

Oui, mais pas demain.

Fait chaud sur les étoiles ?


----------



## shogun HD (12 Juillet 2010)

ça dépend de sa couleur

c'est le poulpe qui a gangné la coupe du monde ?


----------



## Old Timer (13 Juillet 2010)

Exactement, il a même reçu une naine brune comme trophée.

Budweiser ou Chouffe?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Juillet 2010)

Mérites mieux.

Tu connais la Mor Braz ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Juillet 2010)

Maintenant, oui 

Je vais m'essayer ça cet été quand je serai en Bretagne cet été. 

C'est trop tôt pour l'apéro ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Juillet 2010)

Non, tu peux y aller.

On est même un peu en retard non ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Juillet 2010)

C'est bien possible en effet...

Un petit rhum vieux pour commencer ?


----------



## iMacounet (13 Juillet 2010)

Ouais. 

Et à midi, tu mange quoi ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Juillet 2010)

Je vais bouffer du mouflet. 

Tes dernières paroles ?


----------



## iMacounet (13 Juillet 2010)

Ok, pas de soucis.

La dernière fois ou tu as bouffé un gosse ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Juillet 2010)

Ce midi.

Agrémenté d'un verre de Brouilly par exemple ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2010)

Par exemple !

Tu prends de la place quand tu dors ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Juillet 2010)

Pas plus de la moitié du lit, l'autre moitié étant déjà occupée.

A quoi est dû le ronflement ?


----------



## iMacounet (13 Juillet 2010)

Un ours qui dort dessous ton lit. 

Pourquoi j'arrive pas à écrire sur ce clavier ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Juillet 2010)

Parce que les iMac c'est pas pour les chat? 

Vous connaissez la Grande Question de la Vie, de l'Univers et du Reste?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2010)

Non

Pourquoi l'homme possède t-il un coccyx ?


----------



## Aescleah (14 Juillet 2010)

On pense qu'il s'agit du reliquat d'une queue que l'homme possédait par le passé.

Combien d'os constituent le crâne humain ?


----------



## - B'n - (14 Juillet 2010)

Un seul. On a un crâne Unibody 

Reliquat reliquat Vous n'en avez pas une vraie vous ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Juillet 2010)

Une vraie... sûrement que si.

Mais quoi, une Rolex ?


----------



## Aescleah (14 Juillet 2010)

Non, il me semble qu'il parlait d'appendice caudal, le pauvre semble en être affublé. 

La chirurgie plastique devrait pouvoir l'aider, non ?


----------



## - B'n - (14 Juillet 2010)

Non, en tant qu'abominable homme des neiges, je ne suis pas admis dans les établissements médicaux des bipèdes.

Pourquoi parle-t-on de chirurgie plastique, on a une peau synthétique après une opération ?


----------



## tirhum (14 Juillet 2010)

Tout à fait, d'ailleurs, on parle ainsi d'Arts plastiques...
Chausse du combien l'yéti ?!...


----------



## Aescleah (14 Juillet 2010)

Il chausse pas, il se balade pieds nus.

Si le yéti te colle une bouffe, la tronche part avec ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2010)

Je crois que malheureusement oui

Tu le rencontres souvent ?


----------



## Aescleah (14 Juillet 2010)

De temps en temps, quand je me promène, j'en croise un ou deux.

Et par chez toi, il y en a ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Juillet 2010)

A partir d'une certaine heure, on peut en croiser par ici...

T'en fais partie ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2010)

Non et j'en suis content

Tu l'as gardé tout l'hiver ?


----------



## Aescleah (15 Juillet 2010)

L'hiver n'existe pas ici.

Combien y a-t-il de jours dans une année maya ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juillet 2010)

Sais pas... les abeilles et moi !

Tu aimes le miel ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2010)

Oui

Et les abeilles ?


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Juillet 2010)

Trop mimi ces petites boules de pompon

Que penses tu du Commandant (celui avec le pompon rouge) ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juillet 2010)

J'aimais bien ses émissions.

Tu aimes son double de Fluide Glacial ?


----------



## Aescleah (16 Juillet 2010)

Non, pas vraiment.

Plutôt Ricard ou 51 ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juillet 2010)

Ni l'un, ni l'autre.

T'as mis ton Bob ?


----------



## - B'n - (16 Juillet 2010)

Non mais j'ai passé un coup d'éponge.

Ménage léger mais régulier ou à fond une fois par mois ?


----------



## Toximityx (16 Juillet 2010)

1 fois par semaine donc régulier ?

*Ta présence sur la toile depuis (année) ?*


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2010)

Régulier

Tu aspires ta voiture ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juillet 2010)

De temps en temps.

Qu'aspires tu ?


----------



## Aescleah (16 Juillet 2010)

La moquette, même si ça peut vite être fatigant.

Quel âge a notre bonne vieille Terre ?


----------



## Old Timer (17 Juillet 2010)

Elle est plus vieille que moi.

Pourquoi l'espace est-il si haut?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2010)

Pour pas être plus bas 

Cela vous tenterez de voyager avec une roulotte et des chevaux ?


----------



## Aescleah (17 Juillet 2010)

Ca pourrait être sympa oui.

Prendre du temps pour ne rien faire, est-ce le perdre ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2010)

Tu le perds toujours

Un moyen de le gagner ?


----------



## Aescleah (17 Juillet 2010)

Oui, ne pas s"en préoccuper.

Se foutre de tout, est-ce ne pas être sérieux ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Juillet 2010)

J'aime bien oui.

Tu t'en fous ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2010)

Je m'en fous

Et l'argent il va bien ?


----------



## Old Timer (17 Juillet 2010)

On s'en fout

Et l'or et Schumacher et Carla et Sarko et les marmottes et Benoît XVI  et... et... et...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2010)

Malheureusement je m'en fous

Tu veux une truie ?


----------



## Old Timer (17 Juillet 2010)

Quelle sorte de truie, le poisson, la femelle du porc, le poêle à bois ou bien la femme de ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2010)

De question

Pourquoi une bouteille en verre remplie d'eau éclate au gel ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Juillet 2010)

Han... C0rentin n'a jamais fait de thermodynamique de sa vie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





La vie est belle ?


----------



## rabisse (17 Juillet 2010)

Si tu n'as pas le mal de vivre; OUI.
Le remède au mal de vivre ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Juillet 2010)

Y'a que ça de vrai ?


----------



## Aescleah (17 Juillet 2010)

Non y'a ça aussi:






L'univers est-il infini ?


----------



## iMacounet (17 Juillet 2010)

Surement ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2010)

Pas de questions

Sommes-nous sur le topic des gifs ?


----------



## Old Timer (17 Juillet 2010)

Cela ne devrait pas



Pourquoi l'église s'occupe telle de l'utérus des femmes plutôt que de la quéquette de ses prêtres?


----------



## Aescleah (17 Juillet 2010)

Parce que c'est une institution de vieux cons ahuris.

Qu'y a-til ce soir pour le dîner ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Juillet 2010)

Moules frites.

Et à la TV ?


----------



## Aescleah (17 Juillet 2010)

Ce soir ça sera DVD, pas d'idée précise sur le film encore.

Et toi, ton programme ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2010)

Café et clopes

Le monde sera pire demain ?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Juillet 2010)

Bien sûr que oui !

L'imagines-tu meilleur, parfois ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2010)

Jamais

Êtes-vous pour ou contre les petits oiseaux qui gazouillent gaiement dans les arbres à 5 heures du matin ?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Juillet 2010)

Ils ne me dérangent pas.

Et les connards qui beuglent au milieu de la nuit ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (18 Juillet 2010)

Tu veux parler de mes voisins chinois cette nuit ?! Jusqu'à 3H00... 

Le tour de France today, un beau final mayo yaune vesrus Cancel Lara ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2010)

Je suppose

Comment être sur qu&#8217;un &#339;uf est encore frais sans le casser ?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Juillet 2010)

En regardant la date indiquée sur la coquille.

Plutôt B.B King, ou Stephen King ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Juillet 2010)

Les deux, sans hésitation.

Home cinéma ou vieux Teppaz ?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Juillet 2010)

On commence avec le home cinema, puis on enchaîne sur le Teppaz.

Un disque à recommander pour le Teppaz ?


----------



## rabisse (18 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]L4mJNUvemAw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]  ​
Alpes ou Coc... Pyrénées ?


----------



## Old Timer (18 Juillet 2010)

Alpes


Suédoises ou Québécoises?


----------



## ScubaARM (18 Juillet 2010)

les 2 mon général 

porshe ou ferrari ?


----------



## shogun HD (18 Juillet 2010)

ni l'une ni l'autre aston martin

c'est comment qu'on freine?


----------



## flammes (19 Juillet 2010)

Freiner c'est pour les petites filles ! (humour hein)

bologniaise ou carbonara ?


----------



## iMacounet (19 Juillet 2010)

j'aime les deux

pizza ou kebab ?


----------



## Kardinal (19 Juillet 2010)

Pizza !

A la cuillère ou flambée ?
(Question débile d'une mauvais serveur dans un mauvais bar à Absinthe) :mouais:


----------



## thunderheart (19 Juillet 2010)

A la cuiller, juste après l'avoir vomi  :mouais::sleep:

Classique ou Rock ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2010)

Rock

Le détartrage des dents pour toi c'est souvent ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Juillet 2010)

Juste après celui des WC :love:

Bonne haleine ?


----------



## flammes (19 Juillet 2010)

Totalement affreuse.

océan atlantique ou mer méditerranée ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2010)

Les deux

Tu as déjà été en Russie.


----------



## rabisse (19 Juillet 2010)

Ouais j'y suis allé faire un tour en 1812, très surfait, paysages identiques partout...
...brûlés, cramés, incendiés. Nous sômmes presque tous rentrés avec l'Hiver et de plus, en ramenant une bonne crève!

Avant ou après & surtout quoi?


----------



## shogun HD (19 Juillet 2010)

les deux un van gogh 


c'est quoi les étoiles qui se balladent à grande vitesse ?


----------



## Aescleah (20 Juillet 2010)

Ce sont des bouts de cailloux qui brûlent au contact de l'atmosphère terrestre.

C'est quoi un AGN ?


----------



## shogun HD (20 Juillet 2010)

édit:   active galactic nuclei 
c'est fini le tour de france?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2010)

Non je pense pas, à vrai dire je m'en fiche

Pardon, missieu l'agent, s'y you pli, excousi-moi s'y you plit. As c'que s'y  you pli vous pouvi m'indiquer ou ça qui li, heu... li commissariat di 'paulice li pli proche, s'y you pli, excousi moi, passe qui j'y perdi mi papier d'identiti. J'voudri faire une diclaration, s'y you plit, excousi-moi ?


----------



## Aescleah (20 Juillet 2010)

Je ne suis pas flic !!!

Besoin de lunettes ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2010)

Peut-être un jour

Comme tous les infographistes ?


----------



## Aescleah (20 Juillet 2010)

J'en connais au moins un qui n'en porte pas, donc ce n'est pas systématique.

Plutôt lunettes, lentilles, ou saucisse de Toulouse ?


----------



## Old Timer (20 Juillet 2010)

Saucisse de Toulouse


En tarte ou au barbecue?


----------



## Toximityx (20 Juillet 2010)

Barbecue..

Tu regardes quoi à la télévision ce soir ?


----------



## Aescleah (20 Juillet 2010)

Pas de télé, DVD 

Et tu as le temps de regarder la télé en tant que "Community Manager" ?


----------



## Toximityx (20 Juillet 2010)

Oui, VLC en multiposte en mode modération + réponse e-mail + plein de choses...

Demain férié pour moi _(en Belgique)_ et vous ?


----------



## Aescleah (20 Juillet 2010)

Demain n'est pas férié, mais je ne bosse pas, donc c'est tout comme 

Et bon, demain a beau être férié (pour toi), y'a du boulot sur MacGé, non ?


----------



## Toximityx (20 Juillet 2010)

Bien sûr, jour & nuit pour moi 

Autrement, votre repas du soir ?


----------



## Aescleah (20 Juillet 2010)

Terminé, ce fut poulet au curry 

Un digestif à conseiller ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Juillet 2010)

Menthe Pastille + glace pilée.

Une autre proposition ?


----------



## shogun HD (20 Juillet 2010)

rusian cofffe 

la nuit serat t elle longue?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Juillet 2010)

Comme d'hab je pense.

Et la journée de demain ?


----------



## shogun HD (20 Juillet 2010)

no comment ............

t'as des info sur la R4i gold ?


----------



## rabisse (20 Juillet 2010)

Est-ce que cela se mange?
Sinon sans intérêt...

t'as d'autres infos sur la R4i gold ?


----------



## shogun HD (20 Juillet 2010)

bin non c'est indigeste 


gros seins ou planche à repasser ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Juillet 2010)

Entre les deux, son coeur balance...

T'as du coeur ?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Juillet 2010)

Là, du pique plutôt.

On se fait une coinche ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Juillet 2010)

Coinche et surcoinche

Une bataille plutôt ?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Juillet 2010)

Le problème de la bataille, c'est que ça peut durer des lustres...

Va pour l'Aluette ?


----------



## shogun HD (21 Juillet 2010)

aluette je te plumerai

la nuit, tous les chats sont-ils gris?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Juillet 2010)

Non, ni le jour d'ailleurs.

Quelle quantité de gaz émet quotidiennement un être humain en moyenne ?


----------



## shogun HD (21 Juillet 2010)

le gaspard à hauteur de 20 litres plus si tu bouffes des haricots.

achèteras tu l'iphone 4?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Juillet 2010)

Bof, sais pas trop.

L'iPhone 4 change la vie ?


----------



## rabisse (21 Juillet 2010)

Certainement pas la mienne.

A quoi ressemblerait une chaise si nos genoux pliaient dans l'autre sens?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Juillet 2010)

A un tabouret !

Par contre pour les chiottes... je vois pas... T'as une idée ?


----------



## shogun HD (21 Juillet 2010)

supe rengin par rapport aux autres 


et blackberry c'est quoi ce truc ?


----------



## rabisse (21 Juillet 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> supe rengin par rapport aux autres et blackberry c'est quoi ce truc ?



Kesaco? qu'es aquò?


----------



## - B'n - (22 Juillet 2010)

Blackberry, c'est pas le pote de Blueberry ?

Et DSK c'est Strawberry ?


----------



## Aescleah (22 Juillet 2010)

Je dois être fatigué, je comprends rien à vos conneries. :sleep:

Pourquoi les anglais roulent-ils à gauche ?


----------



## - B'n - (22 Juillet 2010)

Parce qu'ils ne connaissent pas leur droite et leur gauche ?

Et pourquoi un demi en France c'est pas un demi-litre ?


----------



## Aescleah (22 Juillet 2010)

Parce qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une moitié de litre, mais d'une moitié de chopine (qui contenait un demi litre).

Et d'ailleurs, une pinte, ça contient combien ?


----------



## Pamoi (22 Juillet 2010)

ça dépend.  
La Pinte contient 2 chopines. C'est modeste. Alors que  la Pinta , par exemple, pouvait compter jusqu'à 30 hommes d'équipage, et déplaçait 75 tonneaux. C'est plus balèze

Pourquoi le ciel est bleu ?


----------



## Aescleah (22 Juillet 2010)

D'un point de vue chimique, c'est dû à la composition chimique de l'atmosphère terrestre. D'un point de vue physique, c'est dû à des petits dipôles électromagnétiques qui rayonnent dans le bleu, à travers le phénomène de diffusion de Rayleigh.

Ma réponse te convient-elle ?


----------



## Pamoi (22 Juillet 2010)

Elle me conviendrait si j'étais un érudit ...  
mais ça ira quand même, allez ....

T'en veux des termes techniques ???


----------



## Aescleah (22 Juillet 2010)

Oui tiens, balance moi une phrase bien chiadée pour spécialistes.

Content ?


----------



## Pamoi (22 Juillet 2010)

Absolument.

ça ne t'ennuie pas que je la concocte tranquillement à tête reposée, et que je te la balance plus tard à brûle-pourpoint ??


----------



## Aescleah (22 Juillet 2010)

Non, du tout, fais-toi plaisir 

L'heure de l'apéro approche, non ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Juillet 2010)

Oui, c'est fait, je me suis acquitté de cette agréable tâche devant un verre de Chardonnay bien frais, le regard perdu sur l'océan...

T'as pris quoi comme apéro ?


----------



## Aescleah (22 Juillet 2010)

Une saloperie de tord-boyaux tchèque 

T'en veux une lampée ?


----------



## shogun HD (22 Juillet 2010)

nan merci je préfère le havana club 3 ans d'age.

un coup de gris bien frais ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Juillet 2010)

Heu, veux bien tenter le coup

But, watzat ?


----------



## shogun HD (22 Juillet 2010)

un rosé des sables qui passe tout seul!!!

t'en veux ?


----------



## Aescleah (22 Juillet 2010)

Allez, et pas un verre de gonzesse hein 

Et pour mélanger tout ça, tu veux quoi ?


----------



## shogun HD (22 Juillet 2010)

des moukraines à la glaviouse 

soirée astro ce soir ?


----------



## Aescleah (22 Juillet 2010)

Comme chaque soir, très cher, comme chaque soir.

Et on termine par un barbecue à 6h00 du mat' ?


----------



## shogun HD (23 Juillet 2010)

une after tous les jours whaouuuuu.

neptune c'est beau non?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2010)

Magnifique

Tu as déjà eu des crises de parano ?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juillet 2010)

C'est possible, oui.

Le monde est-il compliqué ?


----------



## shogun HD (23 Juillet 2010)

pour ceux qui ne veulent pas le compliqué oui 

une étoile peut-elle dépasser 150 masse solaire ?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juillet 2010)

Il semblerait que oui, HDE 269810 est dans ces eaux là 

Peux-tu, de manière élégante, expliciter la densité d'une étoile à neutrons ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juillet 2010)

Non pas vraiment.

Est ce important ?


----------



## shogun HD (23 Juillet 2010)

oui La densité moyenne d'une étoile à neutrons est ainsi d'un million de milliards de fois celle de l'eau soit Un centimètre cube de sa matière a une masse de 1000 millions de tonnes  et en plus elle ne mesure que 10 km de diamètre 

une autre image :il faudrait comprimer la tour Eiffel dans moins d&#8217;un millimètre cube pour atteindre la densité d&#8217;une étoile à neutrons.

mais au fait est-ce vraiment plausible ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2010)

Mouais 

Tu aimes travailler ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juillet 2010)

Non...

a-t-on besoin de savoir tout cela pour avoir la tête dans les étoiles ?


----------



## shogun HD (23 Juillet 2010)

si tu es un poète nan si t'es astrophysicien vi

les quasars sont-ils si vieux et si loin de nous ?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juillet 2010)

Ptêt' bien qu'oui, ptêt' bien qu'non 

Je suis crevé, et toi ?


----------



## shogun HD (23 Juillet 2010)

naze de chez naze :sleep:

tu bosses demain ?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juillet 2010)

Non, c'était mon dernier jour aujourd'hui ! Trois semaines de vacances à venir 

Et toi des vacances ? Des projets ?


----------



## shogun HD (23 Juillet 2010)

ouiap 15 jours en Août direction la fraicheur à la montagne et pour la beauté du ciel 

au programme farniente.........

tu aimes les ficus ?


----------



## Old Timer (24 Juillet 2010)

J'aime mieux les oponces.



Girolles ou Morilles


----------



## shogun HD (24 Juillet 2010)

morilles pour la sauce 


cèpe ou truffes ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juillet 2010)

Truffes pour rester dans l'ambiance :sleep:

Le nez d'dans ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2010)

Dans l'eau 

Deviens-tu vite méchant ?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Juillet 2010)

Non, et j'essaie de ne jamais l'être.

Une destination pour les vacances ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juillet 2010)

Oui, Point G.

Et toi ?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Juillet 2010)

Je sais pas encore, faut que je jette un oeil sur le plan Q.

Il fait chaud et humide à Point G, non ?


----------



## rabisse (24 Juillet 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> Oui, Point G.
> 
> Et toi ?



Point P!



Aescleah a dit:


> Je sais pas encore, faut que je jette un oeil sur le plan Q.
> 
> Il fait chaud et humide à Point G, non ?


Au Point P non, c'est climatisé.

Des travaux pendant les vacances...?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Juillet 2010)

Non non, pas de travaux pour moi... De vraies vacances !

Pas très loin de chez toi, d'ailleurs 

Et c'est quoi ces travaux que tu as à faire ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juillet 2010)

Les 12 travaux d'Hercule.

Comment, comment veux tu que je ......... ?


----------



## Old Timer (24 Juillet 2010)

Fais ce que tu.... !


C'est pas toi qui à peinturé les goéland  pendant les travaux?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juillet 2010)

Non, je préfère les mouettes.

Tu connais celle de Gaston .?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Juillet 2010)

Je ne crois pas, non.

Si tu avances, si je recule, comment veux-tu ?..


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juillet 2010)

qu'on se serre l'opercule.

Tu aimes les tubercules ?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Juillet 2010)

Oui, comme tout le monde, non ?


----------



## rabisse (24 Juillet 2010)

Faisons sobre: Oui!
Ce soir vous avez des problèmes en "ule(s)"
Vous ne trouvez pas?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Juillet 2010)

Il semblerait, oui.

D'ailleurs, quel animal hulule ?


----------



## rabisse (24 Juillet 2010)

Le Hulan!
Pourquoi?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Juillet 2010)

Euh j'en sais rien...

C'etait pas un lancier allemand, le hulan ?


----------



## rabisse (24 Juillet 2010)

Message édité, erreur d'aiguillage!


----------



## Old Timer (25 Juillet 2010)

Est-ce que le Hulan ulule parce qu'on lui a écrasé les testicules?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Juillet 2010)

C'est possible. Mais je crois qu'il les a écrasées tout seul, en tant qu'hulan, non ?..


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2010)

Hulan 

Pourquoi les aveugles portent-ils une canne blanche dans la rue ?


----------



## Old Timer (25 Juillet 2010)

C'est moins lourd que de porter un chien guide non?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Juillet 2010)

Oui, mais c'est aussi beaucoup moins malin.

Et puis un chien, c'est quand même plus affectueux, non ?


----------



## shogun HD (25 Juillet 2010)

un chien vaut mieux que deux kilo de rats.


c'est pas mieux un  hamster avec du scotch et les dents limées?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Juillet 2010)

Je veux même pas savoir ce que tu fais avec ta bestiole...

Amoureux(se) des animaux ?


----------



## shogun HD (25 Juillet 2010)

ouaip un hamster un chien et trois poissons excusez moi nan c'est quatre poissons rouge 


as-tu un aquarium ?


----------



## rabisse (25 Juillet 2010)

La mer!
Tu aimes l'amer?


----------



## Old Timer (25 Juillet 2010)

L'amer à boire, l'amer picon ou la mère Michel?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2010)

La mère Michèle

Pourquoi le Soleil est-il jaune ?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Juillet 2010)

Cela vient de sa composition chimique, entre autres choses. Le soleil est d'ailleurs une naine jaune, et tire un peu vers le blanc.

Quel âge a-t-il, ce bon vieux soleil ?


----------



## shogun HD (25 Juillet 2010)

4,6 milliards d'années 
il lui reste combien de temps avant de s'éteindre ?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Juillet 2010)

A peu près ce qu'il a déjà vécu.

Vivre si longtemps, ça te tenterait ?


----------



## rabisse (25 Juillet 2010)

Oui dans un seul cas, si je suis Dorian Gray...

Quel autre immortel voudrais-tu être ?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Juillet 2010)

Je dirais peut-être Chakan... Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, ce dernier a vaincu La Mort en duel, gagnant ainsi l'immortalité. Cependant, celui-ci se vit affublé de visage de la mort, les flammes de l'enfer brûlant dans ses yeux, pour l'éternité.
Las de son état d'immortel, Chakan décida d'affronter La Mort à nouveau, afin que celle-ci lui reprenne ce cadeau empoisonné, et trouve enfin le repos, après des millénaires d'existence sans fin.

Aimes-tu cette histoire ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Juillet 2010)

Ouaip

Tu aimes la saga des Vampires d'Anne Rice ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2010)

Non mais j'aime bien le riz

Tu crois aux fantômes ?


----------



## Aescleah (26 Juillet 2010)

Non.

Rien n'est vrai, tout est permis ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Juillet 2010)

Certes...

Et l'inverse est-il aussi valable ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2010)

Je pense que dans ce monde oui

On est un peu tous fous ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Juillet 2010)

Fous, flous, filous

On s'en fout si de moi tu te fous ?


----------



## Old Timer (26 Juillet 2010)

Bien sûr!


Ça vous fait rigoler?


----------



## shogun HD (26 Juillet 2010)

wahouuu ha ha hi hi ho voui.

et le coup à  la manchette c'est quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2010)

Je sais pas ça doit faire mal

Que savez-vous sur l'origine des Zouaves ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Juillet 2010)

Pas grand chose, à part celui du Pont de L'Alma.
On en croise aussi pas mal sur le fofo. Ils vont tout nous expliquer.

Qui se lance ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2010)

Je me lance mais où

Contre le mur ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Juillet 2010)

Gooooooooooooooooooo

Tu nous fais un compte-rendu du crash test ?


----------



## Old Timer (28 Juillet 2010)

Il a dû se lancer contre le mur du son.

Va-t-il nous revenir?


----------



## rabisse (28 Juillet 2010)

*BANG ?*


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Juillet 2010)

2 douilles de tabac, c'est pas un peu hard-core ? :sick:


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juillet 2010)

Tout dépend de l'effet recherché 

Jolie couleur tes tubes à essais, tu te lances dans la chimie ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2010)

Souvent oui 

Comment fait Justin Bieber pour draguer une fille ?


----------



## rabisse (30 Juillet 2010)

*BANG!*

Et après il l'a traîne par les cheveux?


----------



## Cocoto (30 Juillet 2010)

Oui 
-----------------------------
Comment fait-il pour être seul avec la fille le ' Justin ' ? :rateau:

CoCo.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2010)

Il se débarrasse des gorilles

Tu aimes les singes ?


----------



## Old Timer (31 Juillet 2010)

En ragout seulement.

Mais que boire avec ça?


----------



## Cocoto (31 Juillet 2010)

Coca-Cola 
----------------------------
Tu veux un glaçon avec ? 

CoCo.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2010)

Non je ne supporte pas ça 

Tu es riche en coeur ?


----------



## Aescleah (31 Juillet 2010)

J'ai plus de pique, là.

T'aurais pas une tierce belotée, des fois ?


----------



## shogun HD (31 Juillet 2010)

nan j'ai un fool par les as.

tu n'aurais pas des glaçons ?


----------



## Pamoi (31 Juillet 2010)

Autant que tu en veux

Le poker, ça va avec le bourbon, non?


----------



## Cocoto (1 Août 2010)

Le poker va avec tout 
---------------------------------------------
Tu veux quelques chose à manger avec ?

CoCo.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2010)

La noix de coco

Quel club espagnol n'a jamais été relégué ?


----------



## rabisse (1 Août 2010)

Heu...
Celui qui n'a jamais été promu!*??*


----------



## Aescleah (1 Août 2010)

C'est d'une évidence telle que personne n'y avait pensé ! 

Et d'ailleurs, ça marche dans tous les sports, parce que là, on parlait duquel ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2010)

Du football

Que contient la petite bourse que Billy Black garde autour de son cou ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Août 2010)

De la poudre de vampire peut être

Une autre proposition ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Août 2010)

Check...

Hold'em ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Août 2010)

Why not.

Texas ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2010)

Non merci

Qu'est-ce que l'antidisestablishmentarianism ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fv2_rSCnBQQ&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fv2_rSCnBQQ&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



Autre réponse possible ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2010)

ntidisestablishmentarianism (listen to British sample (info), American sample (info)) is a political position that originated in 19th-century Britain in opposition to proposals for the disestablishment of the Church of England, that is, to remove the Anglican Church's status as the state church of England, Ireland and Wales.
The establishment was maintained in England, but in Ireland the Church of Ireland (Anglican) was disestablished in 1871. In Wales, four Church of England dioceses were disestablished in 1920, subsequently becoming the Church in Wales.
The term has largely fallen into disuse. The question of disestablishment of the Church of England is still current, often tied with the position of the English monarch as "Supreme Governor" of the Church (see Act of Settlement 1701), but there is no popular demand for disestablishment.

T'es bon en onglet ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Août 2010)

J'suis bilingue de naissance, l'onglet je maitrise :style:

La famille, c'est si important que cela ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2010)

Pour moi oui

Et toi ?


----------



## shogun HD (3 Août 2010)

aussi

on a remis les cdb rouge sur macgé?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Août 2010)

Sais pas.

Tu ne préfèrerai pas un coup de rouge ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2010)

Oh oui

Et du rosé ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Août 2010)

Parfait, bien frais stp

On termine par un p'tit blanc ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Août 2010)

Pour moi ce sera une caplsule de café Dulsào do Brasil 

Un ch'ti croissant ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Août 2010)

Non merci.

Un voyage cet été ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Août 2010)

Volontier !

Tu me paies mes vacances ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Août 2010)

Yep,

combien le chèque et à quel ordre ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Août 2010)

Tu soldes ton compte, chèque à mon nom (en MP) ça suffira... 

As-tu déja vu tes voisins se balader nus dans leur appart' ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Août 2010)

Non ! Ce sont des voisines en plus...

Tu as une paire de jumelles ?


----------



## Aescleah (4 Août 2010)

Je m'en suis fait une y'a quelques années, de vraies gourmandes.

Tu attendais un autre type de réponse ?..


----------



## shogun HD (4 Août 2010)

non c'était trop tentant!


achoîade ce soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2010)

Non pain de viande

Es-tu amoureux ?


----------



## shogun HD (4 Août 2010)

oui 

et toi tu l'es aussi?


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Août 2010)

De la copine de mon pote, peut-être bien ouais :style:

Le clustering, ça te parle ?


----------



## shogun HD (4 Août 2010)

En analyse de données statistiques, le _clustering_ (data clustering pour les anglophones) décrit des méthodes de classification de données (méthode de regroupement hiérarchique ou méthode de partitionnement de données). 

ou

En architecture informatique, _clustering_ est le mot anglais désignant la création de grappes de serveurs

nan absolument rien.:mouais:

c'est vieux comme système ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2010)

Je sais pas 

Où peut-on trouver des vans à Bourges ?


----------



## Old Timer (4 Août 2010)

Sur les parkings


Tu veux une clé?


----------



## shogun HD (4 Août 2010)

de sol ou de fa.

c'est comment une clef d'aston martin ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Août 2010)

Oui, modèle Vanquish.

Tu te prends pour James Bond ?


----------



## Old Timer (4 Août 2010)

Non Jack Bauer.

T'aurais pas une bombe thermonucléaire à prêter?


----------



## shogun HD (5 Août 2010)

oui une superbe blonde 


 trempez-vous vos tartines avant de les dévorer ?


----------



## Aescleah (5 Août 2010)

Non, je trempe mon biscuit, avant qu'on me le dévore.

C'est qui ce type, là, derrière toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)

Mon oreiller 

Tu manges le matin ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Août 2010)

Pas trop.

Dans 30 minutes, c'est l'apéro. Qui s'y colle ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)

Je veux bien 

Pourquoi dit-on qu'on est un ''ours mal léché'' ?


----------



## Old Timer (5 Août 2010)

Parce qu'on a pas réussi à vendre sa peau.


Pourquoi sommes-nous poilus?


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Août 2010)

Parce que t'es portugais.


Chercher à louer un appart' sur paris, galère en août ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)

Je pense bien que ouais.

Qu'est-ce qu'un poke ?


----------



## Nephou (5 Août 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Parce que t'es portugais.



C'est du bon humour bien lourd et stupide... tu as épuisé ta réserve de clichés ou il t'en reste encore ?
Auquel cas un petit séjour éloigné de ces forums te permettra sans doute de t'aérer l'esprit.


----------



## Old Timer (5 Août 2010)

Que peut-on attendre d'autre d'un HAL-9000 sur un forum dédié au Mac?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Août 2010)

De bonnes et mauvaises surprises 

En cherchant bien, tu ne penses pas trouver bien pire que lui ? :love:


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Août 2010)

Faudra m'expliquer la ligne de la charte qui interdit l'humour, même lourd... 
:sleep:


----------



## thunderheart (5 Août 2010)

Joker :love:

Et ta question ?


----------



## Pamoi (6 Août 2010)

y'en avait pas

la dictature du  politiquement correct , instaurée par nos 'élites', va aboutir à la ruine de notre pensée et de notre civilisation occidentale:
-à court terme
-à moyen terme
-à long terme


@thunderheart: chouette avatar


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2010)

Est ce qu'une femme peu tomber enceinte d'un chien et si oui a quoi ressemblera le nourrisson ?


----------



## Old Timer (6 Août 2010)

C'est variable, tout dépendant de la race de chacun.


Alors quelle race?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2010)

Un labrador 

Que veux dire le mantras om hreem kleem namaha ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Août 2010)

Aucune idée

Tu nous expliques ?


----------



## manulemafatais (6 Août 2010)

Si tu veux, mais ça risque d'être long... Le mieux est d'aller là :  http://siddha-yoga.tripod.com/mantras.htm 

Sinon pour le Labrador... On en sait plus ?


----------



## Old Timer (6 Août 2010)

OK pour le Labrador.

Mais la femme quelle race?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2010)

Race humaine

Une bonne bière à midi ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Août 2010)

Yes, ce fut une Mor Braz blonde

Un plan pour ce soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2010)

Dodo

Des chiots peuvent-ils mourrir d'un staphylocoque ?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Août 2010)

Je pense que oui.

Plutôt Lancelot, ou Duchesse Anne, ou autre (mais attention, pas n'importe quoi) ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2010)

Lancelot

Combien yat'il d'autochtone au Québec ?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Août 2010)

J'aurais tendance à dire un certain nombre 

Te sens-tu intimement lié(e) au pays dans lequel tu es né(e) (ou vis) ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2010)

Non pas trop

Comment enlever le panneau intérieur avant de porte d'un Ford Crown Victoria 1997 ?


----------



## Old Timer (9 Août 2010)

Avec un pied de biche si vous êtes du genre impatient.

Aimez-vous le Québec?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Août 2010)

Rien contre, rien pour, n'y suis jamais allé.

Il y quelque chose d'intéressante à voir au Québec ?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Août 2010)

Certainement.

Les Québécoises ?


----------



## Old Timer (9 Août 2010)

Les Québécoises certainement. Ce qui est intéressant pour un étranger ne l'est pas nécessairement pour un Québécois.


Qui à t-il d'intéressant à voir en Pologne? (À part les Polonaises)


----------



## Aescleah (9 Août 2010)

Beaucoup, beaucoup de choses. C'est un pays avec une histoire riche, tout comme la France, beaucoup à apprendre des polonais, à partager.
Si tu as une envie de passer par ici, beaucoup te recommanderont Cracovie.  Varsovie à la réputation d'une ville laide, rappelons nous qu'elle fut complètement détruite durant la guerre, et totalement reconstruite, dans un "style" pas forcément beau. Il y a cependant aussi des choses à y voir 

Bref, je pourrais m'étendre longuement sur le sujet, je vais m'arrêter là 

Une envie de passer par ici ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2010)

Oui monsieur

Pourquoi le café empêche t-il de bien dormir ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Août 2010)

Parce qu'il contient des substances excitantes.

Tu en connais, des substances excitantes ?..


----------



## Toximityx (10 Août 2010)

Le Coca-Cola...

Tu as un rêve ?


----------



## Damze (10 Août 2010)

Faire un tour dans un Rafale 

Plutôt Ikéa ou Alinéa ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (10 Août 2010)

ni l'un ni l'autre c'est l'horreur :afraid:
si t'as le malheur de vouloir prendre une porte cachée tu te retrouve en plein contre-sens, et ça devient assez folklo...

tu aimes te faire guider?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Août 2010)

Non, au contraire.

Ecrire une phrase (sur ordinateur) sans accent, pas trop courte et sans pour autant faire de fautes, parce que ton clavier n'en a pas, c'est chiant, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2010)

Oui

Tu es polonais ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Août 2010)

Non, mais je vis en Pologne. Et parfois je n'ai pas mon Mac sous la main, alors il faut faire avec les ordinateurs du coin 

D'autres français vivant à l'étranger par ici ?


----------



## Toximityx (12 Août 2010)

Ben non, si tu es Français tu vis en France c'est la logique... ou la fatigue...

Demain Vendredi 13, jour normal ou chance ?


----------



## Pamoi (12 Août 2010)

Normalement c'est un jour de chance 

Et les autres jours, ils sont comment ??


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2010)

De malchance 

Esque justin bieber peu sortir avec une fille qui mesure 1m60 ?


----------



## romaint (12 Août 2010)

Oui pourquoi pas

Est ce que t'as déja mangé  Chinois?


----------



## Damze (12 Août 2010)

Nan, ici on mange pas Chinois, mais par contre Japonais on dit pas non 

Quel est la largeur de ton bureau ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2010)

1 mètre même pas.

Pourquoi dit-on ''Etre soupe au lait'' ?


----------



## Old Timer (12 Août 2010)

Expression issue au XIXe siècle de la locution _monter comme une soupe au lait_.
Il  suffit d'avoir expérimenté une seule fois le comportement du lait (ou  de la soupe au lait) lorsqu'il se met brutalement à bouillir pour  comprendre cette association avec une personne dont l'humeur change très  brutalement, aussi vite que le lait redescend dès qu'on le sort du feu.



Êtes-vous soupe au lait?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2010)

Oui

Trouves-tu le temps long ?


----------



## romaint (12 Août 2010)

Oui parfois!

Es tu plutôt Mac ou PC ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2010)

Mac ...

Jesus ou Judas ?


----------



## romaint (12 Août 2010)

Jesus
Monopoly ou uno?


----------



## Damze (12 Août 2010)

Plutôt Uno

L'endroit que vous trouvé le plus beau au monde ?


----------



## Old Timer (12 Août 2010)

Charlevoix.


Et vous autres


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2010)

La Bretagne :love:

Le chien de Nick Jonas est-il mort ?


----------



## romaint (13 Août 2010)

Bonne question, j'en sais rien j'men fout! 

Lycée ou Collège?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2010)

Travail

Pourquoi existe t-il des paratonnerres ?


----------



## Aescleah (14 Août 2010)

Parce que le tonnerre existe.

Et puisqu'il existe des abrutis, doit-on en déduire qu'il existe des parabrutis ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2010)

Je n'en vois pas dans la rue malheureusement

Café ou Ricard ?


----------



## Aescleah (15 Août 2010)

Là ce matin, plutôt café. Par contre un peu plus tard...

La vérité est-elle ailleurs ?


----------



## romaint (15 Août 2010)

Oui surement

David Guetta ou bob sinclar?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2010)

David Guetta

Brel ou NTM ?


----------



## Aescleah (15 Août 2010)

Brel.

Aura-t-on un jour réponse à toutes les questions ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2010)

Non

C'est pas ça l'intérêt ?


----------



## Aescleah (15 Août 2010)

C'est sûrement affaire de point de vue.

Une question à laquelle tu souhaites un jour avoir une réponse ?


----------



## Hellix06 (16 Août 2010)

Que ce passe-t-il lorsqu'on meurt (j'aurais la réponse un jour ou l'autre, mais le plus tard possible m'arrangerais )

Je vous ait manqué?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

Je vous connais ?

Justin Bieber passera t-il en Belgique ?


----------



## Aescleah (16 Août 2010)

Je ne te le souhaite point, sinon tu vas te farcir un défilé de pétasses affolées hurlant leur amour... 

Le plus bel endroit en Belgique ?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Août 2010)

Keerbergen (edit: ou Rijmenam)

Comment ça se fait que t'es pas dans la petite salle au fond en train de répondre aux questions ??


----------



## Old Timer (17 Août 2010)

Parce que je prends un bière dans mon salon.


Voulez-vous en prendre une avec moi?


----------



## Hellix06 (17 Août 2010)

Avec grand plaisir!

T'as pas une idée pour la prochaine question?


----------



## choubi57 (17 Août 2010)

oui j'ai une idée.

Slip ou Caleçon?


----------



## Hellix06 (17 Août 2010)

Boxer!

String ou culotte?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

Culotte

La natation régulière peut-elle freiner les règles ?


----------



## collodion (17 Août 2010)

Les règles peuvent chez certaines demoiselles freiner la natation régulière. Le contraire je ne sais pas. Il faudrait demander à une fille. 

Je peux jouer avec vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

Tu peux bien sûr.

Pourquoi dit-on qu'on se conduit comme des moutons de Panurge ?


----------



## Evease (17 Août 2010)

Car ce jeu existe sur déjà pleins de forums. :rateau:

Cameron Diaz ou Penélope Cruz ?
*http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penélope_Cruz*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

Penélope Cruz 

Pourquoi les alsaciens mosellans ont-ils été expulsée en 1930 ?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Août 2010)

Certainement parce que quelqu'un (qui avait le bras long) l'a voulu

qu'y a-t-il à visiter en Alaska ?


----------



## Aescleah (17 Août 2010)

Anchorage, un ptit patelin sympathique, où il fait bon vivre 

Envies de voyage ?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Août 2010)

Alaska, justement 

Les règles sont-elles un frein ??


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

Oui je le pense


Quel est le résumé de la série hindou Main teri ?


----------



## Aescleah (17 Août 2010)

Je n'en ai aucune idée.

Tu me le donnes ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2010)

Banoo Main Teri Dulhann (qui veut dire: je serai votre épouse) est un feuilleton indien qui était diffusé sur Zee TV canal de 2006 à 2009. La série parle de la vie d'une jeune fille, Vidya, originaire d'une petite ville, qui arrive à Delhi après avoir épousé Sagar, un riche homme d'affaires. 

Comment respire l'éléphant ?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Août 2010)

Par la trompe ou bien la bouche.

Une abeille voit la vie en quelles couleurs ?


----------



## Pamoi (18 Août 2010)

Comme les mouches, je pense: en rouge et noir

Comment pète un éléphant ?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Août 2010)

En fait l'abeille voit à peu près toutes les couleurs, sauf le rouge 

Et l'éléphant, je subodore  qu'il pète par le cul...

Ou c'est plus compliqué ?


----------



## Pamoi (18 Août 2010)

C'est plus dangereux que compliqué, si on est pas loin derrière (je suppose)

les réponses doivent toujours êtres sérieuses et exactes dans ce jeu ??


----------



## Aescleah (18 Août 2010)

J'espère bien que non ! 

Sinon, on nous aurait montré la porte il y a un bon moment... 

D'ailleurs, où est la porte ?


----------



## Damze (18 Août 2010)

Au fond, deuxième porte à droite.

Vous connaissez Joueur Du Grenier ?


----------



## LeProf (18 Août 2010)

Non pas du tout, mais comme cela fait un bail que je n'ai pas mis les pieds ici 

Le dernier album de Maiden "The final frontier": bon ... pas bon ?


----------



## Pamoi (18 Août 2010)

un peu longuet et pas trop inspiré à la première écoute, mais bon, ça peut s'améliorer à la réécoute 

le meilleur album de Maiden ??


----------



## LeProf (18 Août 2010)

Oula ... dur de choisir... j'hésite entre Killers et Piece of Mind.

Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Août 2010)

Je pense qu'ils ont beaucoup trop d'albums sublimes pour pouvoir en choisir un seul. Je partage ton avis sur Killers 

Puisqu'on parle de Maiden, quel est votre groupe favori (Maiden étant le mien, vous l'aurez deviné) ?


----------



## Pamoi (18 Août 2010)

Piece of Mind, je suis assez d'accord 

Qui d'autre que Maiden dans le Hall Of Fame du Métal ??

Edit Toasted By Aescleah


----------



## LeProf (18 Août 2010)

Maiden aussi pour moi ... mais j'en ai quelques autres des années 70s - 80s.

Fan de Metal old school ou moderne ? (pour moi vous l'aurait deviné j'espère  )


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2010)

Non 

Fan de moto ?


----------



## LeProf (18 Août 2010)

oui.

Pourquoi t'es tout rouge ?


----------



## collodion (18 Août 2010)

Parce qu'il ne doit pas connaître ou aimer Maiden et qu'il a dû atteindre que ça se tasse pour poser sa question.

Vous définissez vous plutôt en creux ou plutôt en relief ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2010)

En creux

Si un chercheur fait de la recherche, un rechercheur fait-il de la cherche ?


----------



## Old Timer (18 Août 2010)

Un rechercheur est un inquisiteur

_Les rechercheurs attendirent la nuit ; car ils sont poltrons. [Voltaire, La princesse de Babylone]


_Poltron ou bravache?


----------



## collodion (18 Août 2010)

Dur. Je vais dire bravache par une définition en creux.

Choisir par conviction ou choisir par contrainte ?


----------



## tirhum (18 Août 2010)

Encore faut-il avoir le choix...
Blanc, rouge ou rosé ?!...


----------



## collodion (18 Août 2010)

Par contrainte je dirais : bière.

Une absence de oui vaut elle un non ? 
(ainsi que l'inverse : une absence de non vaut il un oui ?)


----------



## Aescleah (18 Août 2010)

Sûrement pas, puisque "Qui ne dit mot consent."

On doit donc en déduire logiquement que, pendant un viol, si la victime ne dit rien, elle consent, du coup le crime n'en est plus un ?


----------



## LeProf (18 Août 2010)

Un crime est un crime...   et en cela, quel qu'il soit, il est ignoble.

Stylo plume ou stylo à bille ?


----------



## Old Timer (18 Août 2010)

Plume d'oie.


Encre bleue ou violette?


----------



## collodion (18 Août 2010)

Encre noire.

QCM ou dissertation ?


----------



## Aescleah (19 Août 2010)

Ni l'un ni l'autre, j'en ai fini avec les examens il y a belle lurette...

Plutôt longue vie dans l'anonymat, ou courte vie glorieuse ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2010)

Je suis un anonyme donc bon.

Qui a inventé les réseau sans fils ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2010)

Un type qui se prennait tout le temps les pieds dedans, bordel de m...

Pourquoi, dans ce fil, soigne-t-on souvent bien plus sa question que sa réponse ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Août 2010)

Car ne dit-on pas que se poser la question c'est déjà donner sa réponse dans l'attente d'une vision autre, venant confirmer ou bien apporter une reflexion occultée engendrant de ce fait d'autres questions...   ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2010)

Euh oui 

Pourquoi lorsque je vais dans un supermarché, ma caisse a toujours un problème? et pourquoi la file d'à coté avance-t-elle toujours plus vite ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Août 2010)

Réponse : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principe_de_relativité

L'univers a-t-il une forme ?


----------



## collodion (19 Août 2010)

Un forme pas très définie paraît-il.

Comment allez vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2010)

Pas trop mal

Quel est le quotidien le plus lu en France ?


----------



## Old Timer (19 Août 2010)

_(Une réponse et une question en même temps)_


Métro?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2010)

Ouest France

Tu aimes les métro ?


----------



## collodion (19 Août 2010)

Oh oui j'adore surtout aux heures de pointe.

Quel genre d'humour te fend la gueule ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Août 2010)

Aucun, et surtout pas le tiens, d'humour...

Tu aimes ?


----------



## collodion (19 Août 2010)

Non car c'est un jugement personnel et déplacé, en public.

Quelque chose à revendiquer ?


----------



## jugnin (19 Août 2010)

collodion a dit:


> Non car c'est un jugement personnel et déplacé, en public.
> 
> Quelque chose à revendiquer ?



Ouais, qu'on lâche la grappe aux chevreuils, et qu'on bute toutes ces enflures de castors à la place.

_Et ma main dans ta gueule_© ?


----------



## collodion (19 Août 2010)

Ça va être difficile sur le net. _(Ce n'est pas la peine de citer le message, nioube, pusique le jeu c'est de répondre dans un post directement !)_


Pourquoi prendre la défense de quelqu'un un jour alors qu'on le dénigre quotidiennement les autres jours ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)

Parce qu'il est plus haut placé que toi ?

En quelle année fût édité le premier album de Blacksad ?


----------



## Lellie (20 Août 2010)

En 2000 si je ne me trompe pas et leT4 est prévu pour Septembre 
  Est ce que vous arrivez à « rentrer dans les cases » des formulaires administratifs ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Août 2010)

Lellie a dit:


> Est ce que vous arrivez à « rentrer dans les cases » des formulaires administratifs ?


 
Ca dépend...
*Zezette Epouse X*

Forcément ca dépend, ça dépasse ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)

Je crois oui 

Existe-t-il une façon de vivre correcte ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)

Question de point de vue.

Vaut-il mieux (et peut-on toujours) vivre selon ses principes ou adapter ses principes à ce qu'on vit ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)

Adapter ses principes à ce qu'on vit mais ce n'est pas du évident.

Es-tu lunatique ?


----------



## collodion (20 Août 2010)

Non on me dit d'humeur égale mais ceux là ne m'ont pas vu piqué des colères.

Est ce que l'hyper-adaptabilité est une forme d'hétéronomie ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)

Je ne sais pas, je ne le pense pas 

Peut-on penser la pensée ?


----------



## collodion (20 Août 2010)

Malheureusement oui, c'est ce qui m'arrive lors d'insomnie.

En quel animal se réincarner ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Août 2010)

collodion a dit:


> Malheureusement oui, c'est ce qui m'arrive lors d'insomnie.
> 
> En quel animal se réincarner ?


 
en chevreuil, ou encore en castor... :sleep:

_La main droite ou la gauche ?_


----------



## collodion (20 Août 2010)

Il faudrait d'abord lâcher le clavier. 

Pourquoi continuer un jeu s'il est ennuyeux ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (20 Août 2010)

Parce qu'on a une vie vide.

Comment la remplir autrement que par un jeu débile?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)

Avec du ciment à prise rapide.

Un million d'euro en une fois ou 1000 par mois à vie ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Août 2010)

Une seule fois, assurément.

La probabilité d'empocher le pactole au loto ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)

1 chance sur 14 millions

Bill kaulitz pourait-il flasher sur une fille qui àn des formes ?


----------



## collodion (20 Août 2010)

Pourquoi pas. C'est quand on dit jamais, qu'on a parfois le plus de chance que ça arrive...

Pourquoi l'humain a cette satanée habitude de toujours reprocher aux autres ce qu'il tolère pour lui ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)

Parce qu'il oublie vite ses défauts ?

Tu penses souvent à la mort ?


----------



## Old Timer (20 Août 2010)

Tous les jours.

Croyez-vous à la vie après la mort?


----------



## Lellie (20 Août 2010)

Non.

Pourquoi devrait-on avoir: un travail fixe, une maison fixe, un mari /femme fixe?


----------



## collodion (20 Août 2010)

Ça dépend surtout de la colle que tu utilises...

Pourquoi la vie ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2010)

Pourquoi pas

Une femme enceinte peut-elle manger des cacahuètes ?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Août 2010)

Oui, les histoires d'allergies ne sont en rien prouvées scientifiquement.

Es-tu aware ?


----------



## collodion (21 Août 2010)

Je ne suis pas aware sur tout.

Quel est l'air de notre temps ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2010)

La solitude face à ce monde.

D'où vient le prénom Elias ?


----------



## wath68 (21 Août 2010)

De Britannia (oui je suis fan de Kaamelott )


Que serait la vie sans ce jeu et celui qui l'a commencé ici ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2010)

La mort ?

Si le sperme coule de la poitrine au vagin peut-on être enceinte alors qu'on est vierge ?


----------



## Old Timer (21 Août 2010)

Bien sûr, c'est ce qui est arrivé à la mère de Jésus.


Mais qui donc était son père?


----------



## collodion (21 Août 2010)

Le crachin de l'océan ou les gouttes des stalactites.

Vous considérez vous comme le fruit d'un amour - bref - entre l'homo sapiens sapiens et la femme de néandertal ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2010)

Pourquoi pas.

La trisomie existe-elle chez les chiens ?


----------



## Aescleah (22 Août 2010)

Elle existe chez tous les animaux.

Mais alors, pourquoi en voit-on si peu ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2010)

Je me pose la question

Est-ce vraiment répandu ?


----------



## collodion (22 Août 2010)

Sûrement mais selection naturelle : Est il assez fort à la naissance pour attraper la mamelle avant ces frères ? Est ce qu'il sera adopté plus tard ?

Quel animal exotique adopteriez-vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2010)

Une femme.

Pourquoi l'ornithorynque est-il un animal si particulier ?


----------



## Lellie (22 Août 2010)

Parce que c'est le seul mammifère à pondre des oeufs.

Bon week end?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2010)

Pas mauvais.

Qui se poursuit ?


----------



## Lellie (22 Août 2010)

Qui se termine,
  Sinon Tom et Jerry se poursuivent 

  Si A est différent de B, A doit-il être forcément supérieur ou inférieur à B ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2010)

Il peut être les deux.

Tu aimes Voltaire ?


----------



## collodion (22 Août 2010)

Seulement avec de la crème anglaise.

En quelle année à été écrit le dictionnaire des idées reçus de Flaubert ?


----------



## Aescleah (22 Août 2010)

Une certaine année, il y a un certain temps. 

Faut-il être certain de ses certitudes ?


----------



## LeProf (22 Août 2010)

Pas si sur ...

Pourquoi tant de questions ?


----------



## Old Timer (22 Août 2010)

Parce que la vie n'est pas si simple.

Pourquoi tant de haine?


----------



## collodion (23 Août 2010)

Parce que les émotions négatives s'expriment sans effort et avec force. Les effets sur l'individu se dissipe rapidement mais elles se propagent dans un groupe par une contamination rapide alors que les émotions positives demandent un effort pour être exprimées et donc partagées, c'est une contamination indirecte. Leur force est plus diffuse et leur effet moins spectaculaire mais plus profond. La haine a un fort pouvoir pathogène sur un groupe par sa contamination rapide et directe. Tout dépend des efforts des individus pour canaliser le surplus d'énergie qu'elle procure, or la plupart du temps ils trouvent simplement une cible qu'il leur permet d'évacuer le trop plein. 

Auriez vous la force de faire face à une foule en panique ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2010)

Non.

Pourquoi les oignons font-ils pleurer ?


----------



## shogun HD (23 Août 2010)

à cause de l'acide oxalique.

c'est fini les vacances ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2010)

Non.

Qui comprend le mode de pensée froide ?


----------



## shogun HD (23 Août 2010)

personne c'est comme la fusion froide.

quel macbook choisir ?


----------



## Damze (23 Août 2010)

Celui qui te plait 

Qui a la Tv d'Orange en ADSL ici ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2010)

Pas moi en tout cas.

Quel auteur célèbre à rendu populaire la machine à écrire ?


----------



## shogun HD (23 Août 2010)

*Donald Paul Bellisario à la fin des séries TV *

*quelles séries il a fait ?*


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2010)

1978 - 1979 : Galactica
1980 - 1988 : Magnum (Magnum P.I.)
1982 - 1983 : Jake Cutter (Tales of the Gold Monkey)
1984 - 1987 : Supercopter (Airwolf)
1989 - 1993 : Code Quantum (Quantum Leap)
1995 - 2005 : JAG
2003 - en cours : NCIS : enquêtes spéciales (NCIS)

Qui est Basilic ?


----------



## shogun HD (23 Août 2010)

le chien de ma nièce.

il marche bien l'iphone 4?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

Je suppose.

Pourquoi nomme t-on le tamanoir ''fourmilier'' ?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Août 2010)

Parce qu'il se nourrit principalement de fourmis.

Si l'on suit la même logique, on pourrait surnommer l'humain "merdier", non ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

D'accord

Mais comment nommerons-nous un merdier ?


----------



## shogun HD (24 Août 2010)

un terrien accidenté.

et pour les toilettes alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

Des chiottes ça reste classe

Que peut-on faire d'original avec des melons ?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Août 2010)

Un tas de choses, les balancer sans les manger alors qu'ils sont parfaitement bons, par exemple. C'est très con, mais c'est original 

Si hier était demain, cela vaudrait-il le coup de se lever quand le réveil sonnera?


----------



## collodion (24 Août 2010)

Oui car j'ai une semaine très chargée et pas assez le temps pour vivre.

De quel rêve vous souvenez vous ?


----------



## shogun HD (24 Août 2010)

j'ai une petite idée..........si demain était hier lundi,mercredi ou samedi je jouerai les bons numéros du loto 
je saurai quand je vais me faire engueuler par maman et hop j'esquive 

avec mon pactole je me retrouve coincé comme une buse 


c'est possible les voyages dans le temps ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

Pas à ma connaissance

Ton pire cauchemar ?


----------



## shogun HD (24 Août 2010)

manquer un tirage du loto avec mes numéros 

et pour toi ?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Août 2010)

Aucune idée.

C'est grave docteur ?


----------



## collodion (24 Août 2010)

C'est juste grave de ne pas avoir de rêves.

Les rêves sont ils faits pour être partagés ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)

Ça dépend lesquels.

Les hommes donnent autant de plaisir que le chocolat ?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Août 2010)

Ca dépend lesquels... 

Pourrais-tu vivre sans chocolat ?


----------



## wath68 (25 Août 2010)

Oh que non ! Le chocolat, c'est la vie.

Je vais avoir un chiot, mais j'hésite sur l'orthographe de son nom.
Alors,  Haïko ou Iko ?


----------



## shogun HD (25 Août 2010)

Iko si il est japonais mais viensici c'espas mal non plus.

vous connaissez le nom d'un chien qui n'a pas de pattes?


----------



## wath68 (25 Août 2010)

Non.
D'ailleurs il n'aurait pas besoin de nom puisqu'il ne pourrait pas venir quand on l'appelle. 


Kaamelott ou Caméra Café ?



P.S : Iko est d'origine tibétaine
Merci, j'ai choisi.


----------



## Macuserman (25 Août 2010)

Kaamelott sans hésiter !

Japonais ou Chinois ?


----------



## shogun HD (25 Août 2010)

japonais sans hésitation.

kendo ou judo ?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Août 2010)

Kendo, évidemment !

D'ailleurs, le jus d'eau, c'est de la vulgaire flotte, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)

Tout à fait

Mais t'aimerais pas croiser dans la rue la personne qui le pratique ?


----------



## wath68 (25 Août 2010)

Vous dites n'importe quoi.

Jus de l'eau ... c'est un acteur, non ?


----------



## Pamoi (25 Août 2010)

non c'est juste de l'eau

et Angelina, elle est vraiment jolie ?


----------



## wath68 (25 Août 2010)

Je ne l'ai jamais trouvé jolie.
Je préfère largement Jennifer Aniston ... :love:

Vous ne trouvez pas que c'est injuste d'avoir arrêté The Sarah Connor Chronicles après seulement deux saisons ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)

Je ne connais pas cette série ...

Que feriez-vous si jamais il vous arrivait de perdre le sens du gout ?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Août 2010)

J'irais au McDo, là où ça ne change rien&#8230;

Golf ou polo ?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Août 2010)

De Lorean 

M'enfin tant qu'à choir une bagnole, autant en prendre une qui ait de la gueule, non ?!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)

Oui 

Faut-il attendre minuit pour prendre un bain ?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Août 2010)

Non, mais quel bonheur sinon&#8230;

Bioshock ou Fallout ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)

Bioshock

Quelles sont les motivations d'un boulanger ?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Août 2010)

Pétrir de belles grosses miches.

Comment ça il y plusieurs interprétations à ma réponse ?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Août 2010)

Faire concurrence à la FNAC&#8230;

Ou alors tu parlais de la profession ? 

(Bonne réponse pour avant).

TOASTED -----------------------------------------------

Ahh mais seuls les esprits mals tournés pensent ça ! 

Comment ça j'ai un esprit mal tourné ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)

On dirait 

Par quoi pourrait-on remplacer le sexe?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Août 2010)

Par des endorphines&#8230; Mais c'est moins excitant !

Pourquoi la FNAC ne forme pas ses vendeurs ?


----------



## Toximityx (25 Août 2010)

Ben justement je reviens de la FNAC et à priori y'a eu une formation sur la gamme musicale, mais aucune info..

*Que pensez-vous de MacGeneration.com ?*


----------



## Aescleah (25 Août 2010)

Peut-être trop de choses à l'écran...

Pourquoi, vous voulez lui faire un petit ravalement de façade ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)

Oh non c'est très bien comme ça.

Es-tu nostalgique ?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Août 2010)

Oui, assez&#8230;

Mais faut-il faire une croix sur son passé pour se créer un futur ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)

Non je dirais qu'il faut garder une part du passé mais pas trop imposante.

Pourquoi dit-on ''coincer la bulle'' ?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Août 2010)

Humm je garderai l'explication pour moi ! 

Piscine ou mer ?


----------



## shogun HD (25 Août 2010)

piscine (jakusi)

vous connaissez le caca neutrino ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)

Non 

Tu aimes faire du jardinage ?


----------



## shogun HD (25 Août 2010)

oui avec mon pote agé.:mouais:

pourquoi n'existe-t-il  pas de prix nobel de mathématiques ?


----------



## Toximityx (25 Août 2010)

Leur absence est source de discussion, Alfred Nobel ne s'étant pas expliqué...

Quoi de beau à la TV ce soir ?


----------



## -mac- (25 Août 2010)

pas grand chose...

Quelle heure est il?


----------



## collodion (25 Août 2010)

La même heure que l'année dernière au même instant.

Qu'est ce que vous changeriez chez vous ?


----------



## Old Timer (25 Août 2010)

12h03 chez moi.

Truite ou saumon pour souper?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h03 ----------

Oups trop tard


----------



## collodion (25 Août 2010)

Un truite saumonée froide avec des légumes et de la mayonnaise maison.

Sur place ou à emporter ?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Août 2010)

Sur place ! 

Crevettes ou calamar ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)

Crevettes

Chipolata ou saucisses de Toulouse ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)

Chipolata, ça a plus de goût...

Pourquoi l'Homme est ambivalent ?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Août 2010)

C'est une question sans réponse.

Si tu avais une question à choisir, à laquelle on te donnerait LA réponse, quelle serait cette question ?


----------



## shogun HD (25 Août 2010)

Dieu existe-t-il ?


et pour vous ?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Août 2010)

Voilà:

Mais POURQUOI bordel de merde ?!!! 

Un petit cocktail à base de rhum, histoire de trouver une réponse ?


----------



## Old Timer (25 Août 2010)

Oui un deathwish


Si Dieu existe le diable aussi lequel est le pire des deux?


----------



## shogun HD (25 Août 2010)

voir le dernier éopisode de lost.

mojito ?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Août 2010)

Coco ! 

Bloomberg ou Giuliani ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2010)

Giuliani

Tu aimes la série Weeds ?


----------



## LeProf (26 Août 2010)

Connais pas ! 

The Lost ou Dr House ?


----------



## Macuserman (26 Août 2010)

Dr House !!! :love:

Missing ou Cold Case ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2010)

Cold Case

Megan Fox ou Angelina Jolie ?


----------



## Macuserman (26 Août 2010)

Jolie !

Kanye West ou 50 centimes ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2010)

Au choix, Kanye West

Pour ou contre la viande Halal chez Quick ?


----------



## LeProf (26 Août 2010)

M'en fout un peu, moi je vais au MacDO !!

Quel est le comble de la bêtise ?


----------



## wath68 (26 Août 2010)

Ce jeu, peut être 

Tu t'es vu quand t'as bu ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2010)

Non trou noir.

Quelles ont été vos vacances en bord de mer ou à la plage les plus mémorables ?


----------



## collodion (26 Août 2010)

Il y a déjà trop longtemps quand bronzer à la plage avait un sens pour moi.

Pourquoi les pates ont plusieurs formes et toujours le même goût ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2010)

Parce que c'est la même recette non ?

Tu manges quoi ce soir ?


----------



## wath68 (26 Août 2010)

J'sais pô ... j'ai envie d'une bonne pizza.

Miroton ou barjabulle ?


----------



## Aescleah (26 Août 2010)

Barjabulle !

Pourquoi appelle-t-on le pouce ainsi ?


----------



## Macuserman (26 Août 2010)

Parce que c'est comme ça ! 

UV ou bronzage naturel ?


----------



## Aescleah (26 Août 2010)

Blanc comme un cul ! 

Tu vis plutôt le jour ou la nuit ?


----------



## Macuserman (26 Août 2010)

Le jour&#8230; la nuit je dors !! 

Pourquoi ? Tu es d'avantage "homme de la nuit venant" ?


----------



## Aescleah (27 Août 2010)

On dira que j'ai un sommeil particulier 

Aimes-tu dormir, ou t'en passerais-tu si tu le pouvais ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

J'aime bien, ça me permet d'oublier :love:.

Peut-on être infirme au bonheur ?


----------



## Aescleah (27 Août 2010)

J'ose espérer que non.

Vie de chien, ou bien chienne de vie ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

Les deux.

Pourquoi certains papillons ne mangent-ils pas ?


----------



## Aescleah (27 Août 2010)

Parce qu'ils préfèrent picoler 

Ton meilleur souvenir ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

Difficile à dire

Ton pire souvenir ?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Août 2010)

Un gateau au chocolat que j'ai vomi en revenant du ski&#8230;! :love:

Ton meilleur souvenir ?


----------



## collodion (27 Août 2010)

Celui qui fait encore illusion malgré les relectures du présent. 

Pluie ou soleil aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Août 2010)

Un petit mix en Alsace...

Spotify ou iTunes ?


----------



## wath68 (27 Août 2010)

Ecoute !

Lady GaGa ou Radio GaGa ?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Août 2010)

Radio&#8230;

Canon ou Nikon ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

Nikon

Pourquoi on se pisse dessus quand on rit trop ?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Août 2010)

C'est pas au programme de première année, et je vais pas aller sur Wikipédia pour faire genre je le sais... Même si j'ai une idée...
On doit largement appuyer sur notre vessie, et là, c'est le drame !

Pourquoi l'homme se pose autant de questions ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

Parce qu'il est homme.

Existe-t-il des hybrides mi homme mi chimpanzé ?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Août 2010)

Sébastien Chabal&#8230;

Ou alors j'ai faux ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

C'est pas mal comme réponse, tu aurais pu dire aussi Demis Roussos 

Tu préfères Fulbert ou Norbert comme prénom ?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Août 2010)

Aucun des deux, quitte à ce que ça en chagrine quelques uns&#8230;! 

Quoi de beau de prévu aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

Mafia 2 :love:

Un plat à conseiller ?


----------



## tirhum (27 Août 2010)

Mafé...
Avec plein de piment ?!...  :love:


----------



## Macuserman (27 Août 2010)

Ohhh ouiiiiiii ! 

Avec des tomates séchées ? :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

Sans moi.

Pourquoi tout le monde croit que les Russes sont tous blancs, blonds, beaux, au teint gris ?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Août 2010)

Euuh je n'ai jamais entendu de telles choses, et pour avoir séjourner avec eux 2 semaines, je peux t'assurer que ça n'est PAS le cas ! 

USA vs Chine: quel vainqueur ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

USA.

Que pensez-vous de Mella-Ollie comme prénom ?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Août 2010)

Beauf&#8230; 

Tu en cherches un pour qui ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

Non je demande juste 

Es-tu bordélique ?


----------



## Aescleah (27 Août 2010)

Je le fus.

Le bordel peut-il être organisé ?


----------



## shogun HD (27 Août 2010)

pour moi le bordel est un ordre en soit 


l'univers est-il chiffonné ?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Août 2010)

Tout dépend du sens du mot "chiffonné" ! 

Tu en as pas marre des périodes de 72 minutes espacées de 54 autres minutes ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)

Non.

Quel est le (la) musicien(ne) que vous admirez le plus ?


----------



## oclairedelalune (28 Août 2010)

Mozart.

Que faisiez-vous ce samedi matin à 9:30 ?


----------



## collodion (28 Août 2010)

Je me prépare à une longue journée de travail. 

Café ou thé ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)

Café

Nutella ou confiture ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Août 2010)

Confiture.

Petit déj' salé ou sucré ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)

Salé mais je prends très rarement le petit déjeuner.

Qu'est ce que le courage sans la peur ?


----------



## shogun HD (28 Août 2010)

de l'inconsience.

bashung ou balavoine ?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Août 2010)

Ma petite entreprise&#8230;

Netflix ou Box ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)

Box.

Journée rude ou calme pour toi aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Août 2010)

Oh journée calme, et c'est tant mieux, ça faisait longtemps...

Glander, ça fait du bien parfois, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)

C'est vivifiant en effet

Est-ce que les animaux savent de quel sexe nous sommes ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Août 2010)

Ca c'est une bonne question ! Peut-être  à travers certaines perceptions hormonales, mais au final, j'en sais rien 

Celui qui vit sans folie n'est pas si sage qu'il croit ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)

Je crois qu'on a tous de la folie en soi, il suffirait de la réveiller.

Tu as peur des malades mentaux ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Août 2010)

Non.

D'ailleurs, sont-ils vraiment "malades" ?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Août 2010)

Si tu es zoophile, alors ils le sentiront oui...

Tu es un méchant pirate ?

--------TOASTED-------

Non ! :love:

Tu es un méchant pirate quand même ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Non.
> 
> D'ailleurs, sont-ils vraiment "malades" ?



Certains le sont d'autres peut-être sont-ils dans la marge de notre société.



Macuserman a dit:


> Tu es un méchant pirate quand même ?



Et pas qu'un petit peu !

Pourquoi le drapeau libanais possède t-il un cèdre ?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Août 2010)

Parce que c'est leur arbre par excellence&#8230; Le cèdre du Liban, c'est connu ça. Un symbole nationale&#8230;
Comme le coq chez nous&#8230;

Ahhh cette équipe de France, elle nous aura bien fait rire non ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)

Clairement !

Pourquoi les femmes font-elles semblant de feindre leur dissimulation de simulation ?


----------



## LeProf (28 Août 2010)

hein quoi ? .... j'comprends rien à ta question ??? 

T'as l'esprit torturé toi non ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Août 2010)

Non non, il est tout à fait sain d'esprit 

Y'a-t-il une frontière bien définie, entre folie et génie ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)

Je ne sais pas si elle est bien définie mais je crois qu'elle existe.

Tu penses être un génie ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Août 2010)

Je pense donc je suis... Comme l'a dit Descartes 
Plus sérieusement, non, ça se saurait 

Comme l'a dit un certain Albert : "Est-ce moi qui suis fou, ou bien tous les autres ?"


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)

Nous sommes tous un peu fou

Tu crois en tes capacités ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Août 2010)

Oui, il le faut.

As-tu peur de l'échec ?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Août 2010)

Comme tout le monde je crois, oui&#8230;

Philosophe ou pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2010)

Par moment.

Faut-il du courage, pour être soi-même ?


----------



## Aescleah (29 Août 2010)

Certainement, oui.

As-tu une quelconque phobie ?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2010)

Les araignées, je ne suis pas arachnophobe, mais je déteste ça&#8230;

Les petites bêtent mangent-elles les grosses ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2010)

Elles peuvent.

Ton dernier film ?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2010)

Inception :love:

Et toi ?


----------



## Aescleah (29 Août 2010)

Blanches Fesses et les Sept Mains.

Tu l'as vu ?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2010)

Nope !

Tu n'as pas faim ? :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2010)

Pas maintenant

Tu n'as pas soif ?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2010)

Si, aussi ! 

Nectar Goyave-Framboise, pas mal non ?


----------



## Old Timer (29 Août 2010)

Oui c'est bien!


Tiramisu ou Sachertorte?


----------



## shogun HD (29 Août 2010)

tiramisu :love::love:

weber ou hamilton ?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2010)

Hamilton !

F1 ou Nascar ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2010)

Hamilton

Jordan ou Bryant ?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2010)

Toasted ! 

Aucun des deux, le basket, très peu pour moi&#8230;

Pour ou contre la 15 Penn Plaza, NY ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2010)

Euh je m'en fiche 

Comment les gens siamois vivent-ils chacun de leur côté ?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2010)

En se disant que c'est le cas&#8230;

Intéressé par la médecine ?


----------



## shogun HD (29 Août 2010)

pas du tout.

biologie ou astrophysiue ?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2010)

Les deux, j'aime beaucoup. Une préférence nette cependant pour la biocell.

Et toi ? Quelle discipline ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2010)

Le touché rectal

Tutoyer ou vouvoyer ?


----------



## shogun HD (29 Août 2010)

astrophysique !! la biocel c'est trop compliqué 


aimes tu la génétique ?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2010)

Tu rigoles ?! J'adore ça&#8230; C'est juste la vie quoi...

Pas toi ?


----------



## shogun HD (29 Août 2010)

c'est le why le plus complet j'y quetue rien 

va t-on se débarasser du virus hebola ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2010)

Peut-être

Connais-tu le monde de l'édition ?


----------



## shogun HD (29 Août 2010)

non 


connais tu le monde de la pétrole ?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2010)

Un peu&#8230;

Pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2010)

Pour savoir 

Tu manges quoi ce soir ?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2010)

Du crabe je pense, j'adore ça !

Tu aimes les "fruits de mer" ?


----------



## shogun HD (29 Août 2010)

oui les mois en re


avec de la mayo et un blans sec?


----------



## Aescleah (29 Août 2010)

Si tu veux.

Ton vin favori ?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2010)

Le Bordeaux, il m'a été donné l'occasion de boire un Saint Emilion, c'est bien le meilleur !

Quoi au dessert ?


----------



## shogun HD (29 Août 2010)

tiramisu of course...........

et après ?


----------



## Aescleah (29 Août 2010)

Et après au lit, bordel !

Non mais, et puis quoi encore ?!


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2010)

Bah Expendables ! 

Non ?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Août 2010)

Si tu veux ! 

L'oeuvre d'art (toutes formes confondues) qui t'a le plus marqué(e) ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

Jeune homme nu assis

Une chanson que tu aimes particulièrement ?


----------



## LeProf (30 Août 2010)

_When the streets have no nome_ *U2*

Bientôt la rentrée : t'as le moral ou le bourdon ?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Août 2010)

LeProf a dit:


> _When the streets have no nome_ *U2*
> 
> Bientôt la rentrée : t'as le moral ou le bourdon ?



Les rentrées, c'est déjà loin derrière moi 

Mais je vais reposer ta question de manière plus générale: en ce moment, t'as le moral ou le bourdon ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

Plutôt le bourbon.

Que faire pour résoudre ce problème de page blanche ?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2010)

Apprendre ses cours&#8230;

Il n'y a que ça de vrai le boulot non ?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Août 2010)

Non, sûrement pas !

Pour preuve, combien sont heureux d'aller au boulot chaque jour ?..


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2010)

Ahh bah ça, c'est la responsabilité de chacun de trouver sa voie&#8230;

Quoi de beau today ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

Pas grand chose je crois.

Quelle est la race de chien la plus féroce ?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2010)

Les méchants chiens ! 

Et tu aimes les méduses ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

Euh non 

Le nombre de questions philosophiques est-il infini ?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2010)

Tout comme l'infini lui même, oui !

Comment vas tu ce matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

Moyen

Comment libérer nos tensions ?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2010)

Je te conseille de crier un bon coup ! 

Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

C'est pas une mauvaise idée.

Tu prends quoi quand tu vas dans un bar ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Août 2010)

Souvent un verre.

Tu aimes le bar ?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2010)

Heuuuuu

Le poisson ou l'arme ou le lieu&#8230;?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

Le lieu

Il fait beau par chez toi ?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Août 2010)

Pas vraiment, plutôt mitigé comme temps.

Quand il pleut, il te prend des envies de danser à poil en chantant sous la pluie ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

Non je n'ai pas ce genre de trip et en Belgique je pourrai être à poil tous les jours.

Si on te dit "italien" tu en déduit quoi ?


----------



## LeProf (30 Août 2010)

pas vraiment .... j'aime pas la pluie 

Al pacino ou Robert de Niro ?

Edit : Murde, so grilled 

Si on me dit italien, je pense à la famille 

Et donc, Al pacino ou Robert de Niro ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

Robert De Niro

Tu as aimé "Les Affranchis" ?


----------



## LeProf (30 Août 2010)

Oui, un film culte 

Et que penses-tu d'"il était une fois en Amérique" ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

Culte également !

La relève est-elle là ?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2010)

Il y a Inception qui est une tuerie&#8230;

C'est de cette relève là dont tu parles ?


----------



## LeProf (30 Août 2010)

Quand on parles relève, on pense acteur il me semble. Pour Inception, j'ai bien aimé en effet.

Relève: Brad Pitt ou Matt Damon ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

Je préfère Matt Damon

Les feux de l'amour est-ce bientôt terminé ou le producteur veut attendre la mort des acteurs ?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2010)

À leur mort, ils prendront leurs enfants&#8230;

Mais ça reste moins long que Dr Who non ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

Oui et non

Quelle est la température de la flamme d'une bougie ?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2010)

Tout dépend où tu te situes (la couleur de la zone)...

Mais, tu veux mettre le feu quelque part ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

Non ce n'est pas dans mes intentions 

Es-tu kleptomane ?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2010)

Non ! 

Pourquoi, tu voles toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)

Seulement chez les riches 

Pourquoi possède t-on deux yeux ?


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2010)

Parce qu'en avoir un seul ou trois aurait été laid. 

Tu es un Robin des bois modernes ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)

Non loin de là

Aimes-tu la lecture ?


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2010)

Oui ! 

Mais pas TOUT non plus, toi si ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)

Non

Marc Levy  ?


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2010)

En fait non, Descartes en ce moment !

Mais dis moi, est-ce bien cartésien ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

Haha 

L'oreille, est-elle associée au chemin du coeur ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2010)

Ohhhh que oui ! 

Tu es amoureux ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

Non.

Utilise t'on la même substance pour l'exécution d'un prisonnier que pour l'euthanasie d'un patient ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2010)

À des doses différentes. Mais on a pas exactement le même matériel qu'aux US. Non seulement c'est illégal chez nous mais en plus c'est assez tabou&#8230;

Pourquoi ? Tu veux euthanasie quelqu'un en faisant passer ça pour une exécution ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

Non c'est juste pour savoir

Tu es marginal ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2010)

Euuuh&#8230;

Qu'entends tu par là&#8230;?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

Go dico

La mer peut-elle sécher ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2010)

Si tu la mets sous un bon lampion, on pourra juger ! 

Tu veux des réponses sérieuses au fait ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

Toujours

Sur quoi l'homme se base-t-il pour juger le normal et l'anormal, le bien et le mal ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2010)

Sur ses propres critères tout autant subjectifs que lui même je suppose&#8230;

Ne crois tu pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

En partie oui.

Tu fais une sieste ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2010)

Non, j'aime pas ça. Et même si c'est apparemment "reposant" (les idées reçues démontées par CNN me semble-t-il), jamais !

Toi oui ?


----------



## Aescleah (1 Septembre 2010)

Non, et pourtant je dors peu...

La nuit, tu dors ?


----------



## Old Timer (1 Septembre 2010)

Ça dépend avec qui.

As-tu trouvé une réponse à l'autre grand mystère de l'univers?


----------



## Aescleah (1 Septembre 2010)

J'ai quelques éléments de réponses, oui 

A la recherche de l'âme soeur ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2010)

Un peu oui, même si j'ai de vagues idées&#8230;

Toi c'est réglé ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

Non 

L'humain qui a peu de recul sur son passé a-t-il besoin d'une source extérieur pour connaître son origine ?


----------



## collodion (1 Septembre 2010)

Oui. Enfin si j'ai bien compris la question.


Comment fait Corentin pour nous pondre autant de questions ?


----------



## Aescleah (1 Septembre 2010)

Il réfléchit 

Penses-tu que, d'une manière générale, l'être humain se pose beaucoup de questions ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2010)

Il est né comme ça !

Alors, content ?


----------



## Aescleah (1 Septembre 2010)

Ah bah tiens ! T'as été toasté mais ça passe quand même 

Amusant, non ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2010)

Oui, j'avais tout prévu (merci Inception) !

Alors, content ?


----------



## collodion (1 Septembre 2010)

Pas mécontent. Mais j'espère revoir Corentin...

La paranoïa ça vous gagne ?


----------



## Old Timer (1 Septembre 2010)

Eh oui tout les jours.


La fin du monde c'est pour quand?


----------



## shogun HD (1 Septembre 2010)

2012 ça passe même au cinéma .

t-as pas faim ?


----------



## Old Timer (1 Septembre 2010)

Oui j'ai faim mais toutes ces questions m'angoissent.

Quoi manger?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2010)

Un anxiolytique 

Quelle est l'odeur de votre dentifrice ?


----------



## Aescleah (2 Septembre 2010)

Un truc du genre menthe forte, classique.

En même temps, si on avait du dentifrice parfum magret de canard, ça perdrait un peu de son utilité, non ?


----------



## Pamoi (2 Septembre 2010)

Question de culture, certainement

C'est comme le PQ parfumé, non ??


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2010)

Oui 

Tu es inspiré en ce moment ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2010)

Pas mal oui&#8230;

Alors, quoi de neuf docteur ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2010)

Pas grand chose ...

Savez-vous dompter la solitude ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2010)

Oui ! Je m'en accommode pas mal du tout !

Toi pas ?


----------



## Aescleah (2 Septembre 2010)

Je l'apprécie.

Parfois solitaire dans l'âme ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2010)

Oui ! Tout à fait&#8230;

Après tout, qu'est ce que la vie ?


----------



## Aescleah (2 Septembre 2010)

Un combat contre la mort, que l'on finit toujours par perdre.

Optimiste comme vision, non ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2010)

Juste, true&#8230;true&#8230; 

Waazzzzzzzuuuuuuuuppppp ?


----------



## Aescleah (2 Septembre 2010)

Watchin' a game, havin' a Bud' 

Quoi d'neuf, docteur ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2010)

Humm soon ! 

Humm&#8230; tu as une question ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2010)

Oui elle arrive !

Faut-il renverser sa pensée pour comprendre ?


----------



## tantoillane (2 Septembre 2010)

Non, il est plus simple de renverser la question.

Au bout de combien de temps une brique de lait entamnée de 1L à moitié pleine stocké dans un frigo à 4°C ouvert environ 5 fois par jour, voit son lait tourner ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2010)

Deux jours ?

Lorsque tu étais enfant de quoi avais-tu peur ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2010)

Euh&#8230;des mauvaises notes ! C'était vraiment ma préoccupation.

Mais le lait, tu le bois quand même ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2010)

Je le donne à mon chat.

Quelle est la couleur des murs de ta chambre ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2010)

Euh blancs à Strasbourg et chez mes parents, rouges ! 

Ton chat est-il encore "alive" ?


----------



## shogun HD (2 Septembre 2010)

un chat..........

quel chat ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2010)

Celui dans ta poubelle

Le suicide est-il le dernier tabou ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2010)

Bah non !

Je pense même que c'est le plus beau symbole de liberté ! Pas toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2010)

C'est un bien joli symbole je te l'accorde.

Carla Bruni a été la maitressse de combien d'hommes dans sa vie ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2010)

Étant donné que je suis légèrement militant, je passe ! 

Tu vas pas te suicider hein !?


----------



## shogun HD (2 Septembre 2010)

la roulette russe c'est idiot je préfère d'un coup de chasse d'eau 


un chat dans mes poubelles ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2010)

Peut-être va voir ...

Quelle est la différence entre la présence et la non-absence ?


----------



## collodion (2 Septembre 2010)

La non absence c'est un pesronne qui est là mais n'a aucune attention à ce qu'il se passe autour d'elle. Elle manque de présence.

A quoi sert de mentir ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2010)

Parfois à se sentir mieux&#8230;

Mais il faut éviter quand même non ?


----------



## shogun HD (2 Septembre 2010)

c'est comme le chat de schrodinger qui est soit mort ou vivant................quel menteur ce chat 

chat persan ou chat moi ?


----------



## Aescleah (2 Septembre 2010)

Chat Texpérimentée...

C'était prévisible ce genre de connerie, non ?


----------



## Pamoi (2 Septembre 2010)

Chat peau, pourquoi pas ??

Pénélope c'est ta soeur ??

Edit: damned, toasted by Aescleah !!

Donc: 
Assez, oui 

bon, alors, Pénélope c'est la soeur de Shogun ??


----------



## shogun HD (2 Septembre 2010)

et ta cheur elle bat le beurre 

toasted ou damned ?


----------



## Pamoi (2 Septembre 2010)

L'un ET l'autre 

Tu reponds à la question, s'il te plait ??


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2010)

Non !

Si ?


----------



## shogun HD (2 Septembre 2010)

non!

et après y se passe quoi?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2010)

Après&#8230;

Bah je cherche un film à regarder ! Tu aurais pas une idée ?


----------



## JaiLaTine (2 Septembre 2010)

il se passe ça !
Tu aimes le jambon ? :rateau:


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2010)

Non ! Tu SORS ! TOASTED !!! &#8212;&#8212;> [&#8230;] ! 

Sinon, une idée ?


----------



## Aescleah (2 Septembre 2010)

Des idées, j'en ai un paquet.

A propos de quoi, précisément, aimerais-tu discuter ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2010)

De l'amour j'ai envie de dire&#8230;

Pas toi ?


----------



## tantoillane (3 Septembre 2010)

Non, pas moi. un mec qui veut parler amour à minuit, ça sent le bourré qui déprime   

Tiens, en parlant de ça, quel est ta bière préférée ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2010)

J'aime pas ça. C'est trop&#8230;bizarre.

Je ne déprime pas. OK je connais une dizaine de personne bourrées d'Alprazolam mais quand même ! Toi tu aimes ça le Xanax ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2010)

Oui mais je préfère le Temesta

Si vous étiez coincé au fond d'une mine avec 32 hommes, qu'est-ce qui vous manquerait le plus ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2010)

Un accès à internet&#8230; Et à bien y réfléchir, peut être de l'eau.

Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2010)

De la bouffe aussi.

Tu donnerais tes organes ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2010)

Oui ! Évidemment ! Qu'en faire sinon ? Du gâchis !

Et toi tu serais prêt à le faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2010)

Bien sûr

Chocolat noir ou au lait ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2010)

Au lait <3

Tu vas manger ce midi ?


----------



## Aescleah (3 Septembre 2010)

C'est fait !

Tu lis quelque chose en ce moment ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2010)

Euhh&#8230; Si l'embryologie de premier cycle est de la lecture, alors oui&#8230;

Et toi ? Un roman en cours ?


----------



## Aescleah (3 Septembre 2010)

Pas pour l'instant, je dois en trouver un 

Et l'embryo, ça se révise la veille (en y passant la nuit) pour le lendemain, crois en mon expérience 

Motivé ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2010)

Non.

Quelle est la pire chose qu'on vous est fait ?


----------



## Aescleah (3 Septembre 2010)

J'en sais rien, je n'y pense pas.

"Un problème ? On s'en fout, ça ira !"
Ca ferait une jolie devise, non ?


----------



## iMacounet (3 Septembre 2010)

Parfaite !

Tu as mangé quoi ce soir ?


----------



## Old Timer (4 Septembre 2010)

Truite sur BBQ

Sommes-nous seul dans l'univers?


----------



## Macuserman (4 Septembre 2010)

Impensable !

Connais tu Stephen Hawking ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)

Oui.

Comment appelle t-on les personnes étant attirées sexuellement par la nature (arbres ...) ?


----------



## Macuserman (4 Septembre 2010)

Des pas nettes. 

Vous avez du à l'ail ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)

Oui et fines herbes

L'amitié peut-elle remplacer la famille ?


----------



## Aescleah (4 Septembre 2010)

Non, mais ça peut aider.

Une destination pour ton prochain voyage ?


----------



## iovine (4 Septembre 2010)

la planète mars avec quelques amis ...

il fait froid dans l'espace ?


----------



## shogun HD (4 Septembre 2010)

au début oui ça pique un peu mais on se fait à tout.

saturne une étoile qui aurait mal tournée ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)

Je sais pas, je n'y suis jamais allé.

Comment s'appelle la femelle de l'ours ?


----------



## shogun HD (4 Septembre 2010)

ursula !!

et le kiwi ?


----------



## Macuserman (4 Septembre 2010)

Très bon ! 

Bon, alors, ta rentrée ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)

Pas de rentrée

Les zèbres peuvent-ils voir les couleurs ?


----------



## shogun HD (4 Septembre 2010)

bin comme d'habitude :sleep: 


que faire à manger ce midi ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)

Un bon sandwich ?

Lit simple ou lit double ?


----------



## shogun HD (4 Septembre 2010)

à barreaux pour la santé 


aimes tu les chipolatas ?


----------



## Macuserman (4 Septembre 2010)

Non, ce sont des réservoirs à graisses&#8230;

Pourquoi ? BBQ today ?


----------



## shogun HD (4 Septembre 2010)

nan je me tate entre hachis parmentier et sushis


et toi alors ?


----------



## Aescleah (4 Septembre 2010)

Tiens c'est pas con comme idée, ça !

Tu en aurais d'autres (de bonnes idées), ou tu as épuisé le quota annuel ?


----------



## shogun HD (4 Septembre 2010)

nan j'ai caviar d'aubergines ou anchoiade ou soupe au pistou 


alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)

Un bon steak frites.

Tu aimes la sauce choron ?


----------



## shogun HD (4 Septembre 2010)

nan mais ça à l'air bien bon ?

ratatouille ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)

J'aime bien aussi

La moustache peut-elle accumuler des microbes ?


----------



## shogun HD (4 Septembre 2010)

un vrai garde manger ce truc.


et la barbe ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)

C'est encore pire !

Pour dormir les barbus doivent-ils placer leur barbe au-dessus de la couverture ou bien au-dessous ?


----------



## shogun HD (4 Septembre 2010)

ça dépend si il est au régime  dessus et si il ne l'est pas au dessous 


c'est bon le serpent ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)

Jamais goûté.

Ça se prépare comment ?


----------



## shogun HD (4 Septembre 2010)

en rondelles 


c'est bon la goulache ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)

Oui très bon mais il faut aller doucement avec le Paprikas, sinon le lendemain sur le pot c'est rouge ou orange

Tu t'y connais en pinard ?


----------



## shogun HD (4 Septembre 2010)

pas assez malheuresement 


c'est bon le margnat village ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)

Je pense pas non.

Ton style de bouffe en général c'est quoi ?


----------



## Macuserman (4 Septembre 2010)

De la vraie bonne nourriture ! :love:

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)

Italienne

Tu aimes te faire masser ?


----------



## Macuserman (4 Septembre 2010)

Jamais essayer...

Tu aimes te faire chouchouter ?


----------



## Aescleah (4 Septembre 2010)

Non, c'est énervant.

Tu préfères pas quand ça gueule, au moins y'a de l'ambiance, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)

Ça dépend des moments

Tu aimes les stades en liesses toi ?


----------



## Old Timer (4 Septembre 2010)

Ça dépends si c'est le mien ou celui de l'adversaire.


Peut-on être plus vite que notre ombre?


----------



## jb104 (4 Septembre 2010)

oui s'il fait noir...

mais sinon peut-on avoir de la fumée sans feu ??


----------



## Aescleah (4 Septembre 2010)

Evidemment !

Et du feu sans fumée ?


----------



## shogun HD (4 Septembre 2010)

surement!!


et plus vite que la lumière ?


----------



## Aescleah (4 Septembre 2010)

Là non, on sait pas encore faire...

Tu penses que ça viendra ?


----------



## Pamoi (4 Septembre 2010)

je ne pense pas (je ne m'étendrai pas ici sur les raisons de cette réponse - c'est éminemment politiquement incorrect  )

Le camping en tente (avec ou sans ta tante, d'ailleurs), ça te tente ?


----------



## Macuserman (4 Septembre 2010)

Non ! Pas du tout ! Et concernant les vitesses supra-luminiques, c'est entièrement faisable&#8230;

Mais la physique, tu aimes pas ?


----------



## Aescleah (4 Septembre 2010)

Ah ben disons que m'en étant tapé pendant des lustres, je dois sûrement aimer ça 

Tu lis les profils des gens, des fois ?!!


----------



## Macuserman (4 Septembre 2010)

Jamais je t'avouerai ! J'en profite déjà sur FaceBook...

Et pour toi, au dela de 300.000km.s-1, c'est faisable ?

PS: désolé de l'approximation de la valeur !


----------



## jb104 (5 Septembre 2010)

bin à cette vitesse là, on est au dessus de la vitesse de la lumière :-D

mais là se pose une autre question : si on voyage plus vite que la lumière, ça veut dire que tout les cons seront donc inévitablement plus proche de moi, non ??


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2010)

C'est possible, déjà que j'essaie de pas en côtoyer c'est la croix et la bannière

Pourquoi dit-on ''avoir le cul bordé de nouilles '' ?


----------



## Macuserman (5 Septembre 2010)

Ça. J'en sais rien !

Mais si les particules dont la vitesse est plus grande que la célérité exitste, cela ne signifierait-il pas que nous avons atteint lesnlimites de la relativité restreinte ?


----------



## jb104 (5 Septembre 2010)

ça dépend restreinte pour qui (ou quoi :-D)

Mais je reprends la question du cul bordé de nouilles...


----------



## Pamoi (5 Septembre 2010)

Moi c'est plutot le camping, alors au hasard: oui (une chance sur deux d'avoir bon.)

est ce que tu penses qu'il faudrait créer un fil du genre: "pose une question à Aescleah"?

edit: toasted by jb104.

réponse: peut-être une allusion aux victimes du ténia ?? 

est ce que tu penses qu'il faudrait créer un fil du genre: "pose une question à Aescleah"?


----------



## Macuserman (5 Septembre 2010)

Euuh...

Why ?


----------



## Aescleah (5 Septembre 2010)

Oui, c'est vrai ça...

Pourquoi ?!


----------



## Pamoi (5 Septembre 2010)

parceque la vitesse de la lumière relative et accélérée, tout ça .... 

et les nouilles, on en fait quoi ???


----------



## jb104 (5 Septembre 2010)

dsl pamoi ;-)

ces nouilles là vaut mieux éviter de les manger...

sinon ya un cuistot pour nous donner une recette ??


----------



## Aescleah (5 Septembre 2010)

Oui !

Voici donc la recette du bébé en papillote:

Faut un bébé, si t'en as pas, t'en voles un à la maternité du coin.
Tu le mets dans du papelard, genre PQ, c'est très bien.
Au four à 180°C pendant 2 jours.
Tu sales, tu poivres.
A servir avec un bon vinaigre.

Tenté ?


----------



## Macuserman (5 Septembre 2010)

Non, sans façon ! 

Pas la physique c'est génial non ? Même si c'est moins bien que la bio&#8230;


----------



## jb104 (5 Septembre 2010)

bin pour les bébés, ya pas de pb ici en Chine =D

as tu déjà mangé de la "trash-food" ??


----------



## Macuserman (5 Septembre 2010)

Euuh&#8230;

Qu'appelles-tu "Trash food" ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2010)

La poubelle de la nourriture

Aimes-tu le magret de canard ?


----------



## Macuserman (5 Septembre 2010)

Oui ! Beaucoup ! 

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2010)

Ben oui

Tu te sens seul ?


----------



## Old Timer (5 Septembre 2010)

Non j'ai mon ordi.


Aimez-vous la poutine?


----------



## Macuserman (5 Septembre 2010)

Euh&#8230;

Ras&#8230;?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2010)

Non, j'ai jamais goûté

Tu es insomniaque ?


----------



## Old Timer (5 Septembre 2010)

Non



Pourquoi?


----------



## Aescleah (5 Septembre 2010)

La réponse à cette question est évidente:

Pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Old Timer (5 Septembre 2010)

Parce que!

Tu trouve ça évident toi?


----------



## Aescleah (5 Septembre 2010)

Non 

Et le vieux chronomètre, il fonctionne encore ?


----------



## Macuserman (5 Septembre 2010)

Oui&#8230;

Why ?


----------



## shogun HD (5 Septembre 2010)

because........


tousses-tu ?


----------



## Old Timer (5 Septembre 2010)

Il est encore bon pour quelques décennies.

Et toi tu vis toujours dans le bois de frêne?  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h11 ----------

Oups un peu en retard


----------



## Macuserman (5 Septembre 2010)

Euuh&#8230;

Je choisis quelle question ?


----------



## Old Timer (5 Septembre 2010)

Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa.


Aimez-vous le sucre à la crème?


----------



## collodion (5 Septembre 2010)

Avec des fraises pas trop mûres ou en milshake pourquoi pas.

Pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2010)

Pourquoi pas.

Pourquoi dit-on '' avoir un coeur d'artichaut'' ?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2010)

Jamais entendu ça&#8230;

Toi si ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2010)

Je viens juste de le voir

Pour faire de la politique, peut-on se limiter à une douzaine de mots ?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2010)

Non&#8230;

Bizarre sinon, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2010)

Non.

Quel est le premier nombre qui te vient à l'esprit ?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2010)

7

C'est un test ?


----------



## Aescleah (6 Septembre 2010)

Non.

Déçu ?


----------



## collodion (6 Septembre 2010)

Jaloux !

Combien font trois plus trois multiplié par quatre cent quatre vingt six virgule deux ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2010)

Un certain chiffre

Tu manges quoi ce soir ?


----------



## Old Timer (6 Septembre 2010)

1461,6 

Pourquoi cette question?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h09 ----------

encore en retard foutu décalage horaire.


----------



## collodion (6 Septembre 2010)

Des lasagnes.

Pour deux, quatre ou six personnes ?


----------



## shogun HD (6 Septembre 2010)

pour une moi

et au dessert ?


----------



## Aescleah (6 Septembre 2010)

Tarte aux fraises.

On partage ?


----------



## shogun HD (6 Septembre 2010)

volontier pas trop fraises mais plein de chantilly 

un digeo ?


----------



## Aescleah (6 Septembre 2010)

Un ptit armagnac.

Ou un grand, peut-être ?


----------



## shogun HD (6 Septembre 2010)

peut-être même deux hips burp oh pardon 


après on part en boite ?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2010)

Non&#8230;

On revient du cinéma et je suis fatigué ! Pas toi ?


----------



## collodion (6 Septembre 2010)

Non.

Grande ou petite foulée de jogging ?


----------



## Nephou (7 Septembre 2010)

Je dirais plutôt moyennes mais ça dépend : plutôt grandes pendant les fractionnés.

Que fait ce moustique encore belliqueux à cette heure ?


----------



## Aescleah (7 Septembre 2010)

C'est surprenant, ici les moustiques ont disparu depuis un moment.

L'automne ressemble aussi à l'hiver chez toi ?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Septembre 2010)

Une horreur oui !

M'enfin&#8230;bon anniversaire ?


----------



## collodion (7 Septembre 2010)

Merci !

Quel âge cela te fais tu ?


----------



## Pamoi (7 Septembre 2010)

quel age te fait-il j'aurais su, mais quel age te fais tu je ne sais pas ....

les aveugles sont ils racistes ??


----------



## collodion (7 Septembre 2010)

Le racisme est une doctrine née de la problématique coloniale, la xénophobie est naturelle et universelle. Pourquoi par l'aveugle.

Les sourds sont ils des personnes bruyantes ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2010)

Pour en avoir côtoyer quelques uns oh oui !

Tu sens bon ?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Septembre 2010)

Euuh je porte du parfum, donc on peut supposer que ça va oui !

Mais tu connais des gens qui puent réellement ?


----------



## Aescleah (7 Septembre 2010)

Malheureusement oui.

Et ton parfum, c'est pour cacher ta pestilence ?


----------



## shogun HD (7 Septembre 2010)

oui mé sir je puir la charogne 

c'est quoi qu'on roule sous les bras ?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Septembre 2010)

Humm, je ne préfère pas le savoir&#8230;

Tu as regard The Pacific hier ?


----------



## mac-william (7 Septembre 2010)

Non j'ai regardé the game.

As-tu voté pour Pénélope ?


----------



## shogun HD (7 Septembre 2010)

of course 

qui est son fils ?


----------



## mac-william (7 Septembre 2010)

le frère de sa fille.

Pourquoi les cheveux ne poussent pas sur la tête des chauves ?


----------



## Old Timer (7 Septembre 2010)

S'ils poussaient il ne serait pas chauve.

Pourquoi un chauve souris?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2010)

Pour avoir quelque chose qui se dessine.

Quel est l'aliment qui se conserve le plus longtemps ?


----------



## shogun HD (8 Septembre 2010)

la viande de grison


bonne journée en perspective ?


----------



## Macuserman (8 Septembre 2010)

Oui&#8230; Je traîne sur l'ordo avant que les cours ne commencent !

Mais le miel n'est il pas le seul aliment qui ne pourrit pas ?


----------



## Aescleah (8 Septembre 2010)

Non.

Tu voulais peut-être des précisions ?


----------



## Macuserman (8 Septembre 2010)

Ceci étant c'est le seul aliment qui ne moisi pas, malgré ton déni ! 

Mais euh quelles précisions ?


----------



## Aescleah (8 Septembre 2010)

En fait, le miel est o. Dans une bactérie, l'eau entre et sort par osmose, c'est un phénomène qui permet à la bactérie d'avoir toujours autant d'eau à l'intérieur de sa cellule, quelque soit le milieu, pour ne pas se dessecher ou au contraire éclater. 
Disons qu'une bactérie contient 60% d'eau et 40% d'autres choses ( nutriments, minéraux, ... )
Si on place cette bactérie dans un milieu qui contient 80% d'eau, l'eau en question va avoir tendance à migrer vers l'endroit le plus concentré pour rétablir l'équilibre, c'est à dire la bactérie. Elle va donc entrer dans la bactérie pour "diluer" le milieu et pour que les taux s'équilibrent à l'intérieur et à l'extérieur ( 70% d'eau et 30% de minéraux )
Si on place cette bactérie dans un milieu très concentré en minéraux, l'eau qui est dedans va vouloir faire la même chose, aller diluer le milieu extérieur. Sauf qu'en faisant ça, la bactérie va se retrouver asséchée puisque tout son liquide sera sorti.
C'est pour cela que les confitures sont aussi sucrées, parce que le sucre donne une forte concentration, si une bactérie tombe dedans, toute son eau va sortir par osmose et la bactérie va mourir. On évite donc les contaminations.

Donc, par exemple, le sucre, s'il est gardé au sec, ne pourrit pas.

Satisfait ?


----------



## Macuserman (8 Septembre 2010)

Ça me va, mais moi au moins je ne pose pas de conditions ! 


Mais on peut peut être reparler de vitesses supérieures à la célérité !?


----------



## Aescleah (8 Septembre 2010)

Si tu veux, oui 

Jusqu'à aujourd'hui, toutes les observations de phénomènes supraluminiques rapportées se sont avérées être des illusions dues à nos mesures. D'après Einstein, si un objet se déplaçait à la vitesse de la lumière ou au-delà, il verrait sa masse infinie (pour faire simple), il n'a pas vraiment dit que rien ne pouvait voyager plus vite que la lumière.

D'un point de vue théorique, la seule alternative semble être les tachyons.

Peut-être en as-tu déjà entendu parler ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2010)

Oui.

Pourquoi les arrondissements de Paris forment-ils un escargot ?


----------



## Macuserman (8 Septembre 2010)

Pour ralentir les manifestations ! 

Oui, déjà entendu parler, même très, très légèrement étudier (manuels de physique, mais rien de colossal non plus), à quelle vitesse pourrait on alors courber le temps ?


----------



## Aescleah (8 Septembre 2010)

On ne peut pas "courber" le temps. L'espace, en revanche tu peux. Le temps peut se dilater, les distances se contracter. Enfin tout ça c'est très long à décrire proprement, et pas forcément du goût de tout le monde.

Tu veux quelques recommandations de lecture sur le sujet ?


----------



## Macuserman (8 Septembre 2010)

J'avoue qu'en dehors de mes propres études ce sujet m'intéresse beaucoup. 
Pourtant si tu prends le temps et l'espace comme étant représentés par une feuille de papier, en se déplaçant plus vite que la lumière on pourrait courber cette feuille à un tel point que les deux extrémités se rejoignent, ce qui pourrait alors s'apparenter à un voyage dans la temps... 

Mais cette feuille de papier bien que courbée serait la même, alors quelles seraient les influences, sur le présent, d'un moment passé que l'on changerait (je pense à l'incertitude d'Heisenberg que tu dois connaître en astroP) ?


----------



## Aescleah (8 Septembre 2010)

Alors théoriquement, on ne peut pas remonter le temps, donc on ne peut pas revivre un moment du passé auquel on changerait quoi que ce soit. La seule chose que tu puisses faire du temps, c'est ralentir son écoulement. Et dans l'exemple que tu donnes; c'est bien l'espace (et lui uniquement) que tu courbes, donc aucune influence sur l'écoulement du temps. Physiquement, on parlerait simplement de raccourci.
Quant au principe d'incertitude, il dit que l'observateur, parce qu'il interagit avec ce qu'il observe, rend toute mesure exacte impossible.

Et admettons qu'on se soit planté, et qu'on puisse remonter le temps. Et bien rien ne changera dans le présent, puisque ce qui est arrivé, est arrivé 

D'autres questions ?


----------



## Macuserman (8 Septembre 2010)

Oui ! 

Sans vouloir initier un débat probablement sans fin où qui sombrerait dans la physique purement expérimentale, je voyais plutôt le principe du Môôôsieur comme une possibilité d'altération du présent.
Et à partir du moment où, imaginons, tu t'empêches de rencontrer, 11 ans plus tôt la fille que tu épouseras quelques années plus tard, comment alors, en revenant dans le présent pourras-tu être époux de cette même fille ? Soutiens tu qu'en allant dans le passé tu ne pourrais tout simplement pas altérer le présent peut importe le genre d'actes que tu commettrais ? D)


----------



## Aescleah (8 Septembre 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui !
> 
> Sans vouloir initier un débat probablement sans fin où qui sombrerait dans la physique purement expérimentale, je voyais plutôt le principe du Môôôsieur comme une possibilité d'altération du présent.
> Et à partir du moment où, imaginons, tu t'empêches de rencontrer, 11 ans plus tôt la fille que tu épouseras quelques années plus tard, comment alors, en revenant dans le présent pourras-tu être époux de cette même fille ? Soutiens tu qu'en allant dans le passé tu ne pourrais tout simplement pas altérer le présent peut importe le genre d'actes que tu commettrais ? D)



Oui c'est ce que je sous-entendais. Puisque l'action dont tu parles se trouve dans le passé, elle a déjà eu lieu dans le présent. Donc tu peux essayer de toutes tes forces de t'empêcher de rencontrer cette file, cela arrivera malgré tout 

Et c'est pas plus mal, non ?


----------



## Macuserman (8 Septembre 2010)

Jusqu'à ce que l'on sache remonter dans le temps; oui&#8230;

Pourtant, d'après un américain bardé de diplôme, on ne serait capable de remonter dans le temps à partir du moment où on aura construit une telle machine. Et une fois que ça aura été fait il sera impossible de remonter plus au delà&#8230; Cohérence ou bizarrerie ?


----------



## Aescleah (8 Septembre 2010)

Il faudrait que j'en sache un peu plus sur l'argumentation du bonhomme. Mais disons que, cette machine n'existant pas encore, ne sachant même pas si elle existera un jour, il se mouille pas trop le type. En gros, je pense qu'il peut servir n'importe quelle connerie, puisqu'il est impossible de démontrer qu'il a tort (tout comme il lui est impossible de montrer qu'il a raison).

C'est qui, ce guignol ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2010)

Je ne sais pas 

Qu'est-ce qui permet à l'estomac de ne pas se digérer lui-même ?


----------



## Macuserman (8 Septembre 2010)

Je ne me souviens plus. (ça ça va) .

PS: Je me souviens que c'est un physicien américain noir qui a perdu son père très tôt et qui depuis essaie de construire une telle machine...

Mais je n'arrive à rien retrouver. Je l'avais vu dans un reportage sur la théorie des cordes il me semble. Mais le guignol est à Stanford il me semble. Ou au MIT Un guignol donc ? 


Et merde.
Tant pis, j'ai trop écrit pour recommencer !


----------



## Aescleah (8 Septembre 2010)

Démonstration du "guignolisme" de notre monsieur:

- Le type il veut construire une machine à remonter le temps pour sauver son défunt papa.
- Le même type dit qu'une fois qu'une telle machine existera, elle ne pourra de toutes façons pas remonter avant le moment de sa création.
- Donc le type il s'acharne à construire une machine qui lui servira à que dalle, puisqu'elle n'a pas été construite avant le décès de son papa.

Conclusion: Il est un peu con sur les bords, non ?


----------



## jb104 (8 Septembre 2010)

oui c'est pour ça qu'il reste au milieu (et pas sur les bords....) bon je sors...

Mais il se trouve aussi un autre paradoxe : par exemple je peux tuer qq1 que je déteste à l'infini. Je m'explique : prenons par exemple heu un type lambda; il s'endort. je le prends avec moi et remonte le temps de 1minute. je me retrouve donc avec le type qui dort (appellons type t-1) plus le type que j'ai emmené avec moi dans mon voyage dans le temps (appelons le type t). vous suivez ??

Là, j'échange les 2 types, c'est à dire que je remplace le type t-1 qui dort par le type t qui a remonté le tps (et qui dort toujours). A ce moment là je peux prendre le type t-1 et repartir avec lui dans le tps :-D et en faire ce que je veux.

(bon ça peut marcher aussi avec un type éveillé, mais bon c'est moins facile à manoeuvrer s'il le type résiste...)

Devrait-on écrire des lois sur les voyages temporels pour éviter ce genre de truc ??


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2010)

Oui on devrait

Quel est LE film pour toi avec Robert de Niro ?


----------



## jb104 (8 Septembre 2010)

HEAT

et les autres ??


----------



## Pamoi (8 Septembre 2010)

Raging Bull (choix difficile ...)

un autre ??


----------



## Aescleah (8 Septembre 2010)

Road Trip.

Quoi, y'a pas de Niro dedans ?


----------



## Macuserman (8 Septembre 2010)

0 idée !

Quoi à manger ce soir ?


----------



## collodion (8 Septembre 2010)

Mozzarella tomates...


En quoi consiste à faire une purge du vase d'expansion d'une super 5 et court circuiter un ventilateur ?


----------



## Pamoi (8 Septembre 2010)

pas très compliqué, ça ... 

on devrait ouvrir un fil auto, ici, non ?


----------



## shogun HD (8 Septembre 2010)

il existe c'es parlons vroum vroum 


est un post recette de cuisine ?


----------



## Pamoi (8 Septembre 2010)

y'a plus ou moins ça (une seule recette, dommage)

a quoi rêvent les aveugles ??


----------



## Aescleah (8 Septembre 2010)

Ils rêvent d'odeurs, de sons, de toucher, ce genre de trucs j'imagine.

Quel est, de tes 5 sens, celui auquel tu tiens le plus ?


----------



## Macuserman (8 Septembre 2010)

La vue&#8230;

Faire un choix; est-ce humain ?


----------



## Aescleah (8 Septembre 2010)

Oui, et puis... On n'a pas vraiment le choix, en fait 

Tu me suis ?


----------



## Macuserman (8 Septembre 2010)

Oui !

Tu as testé le nouveau Google Live Search ?


----------



## Aescleah (8 Septembre 2010)

Oui, et je dois avouer que c'est pas mal foutu.

Google, il faut s'en méfier ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2010)

Un petit peu.

La gratuité amène t-elle l'exigence ?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Septembre 2010)

Je pense que oui..

Un monde sans argent, ça te semble envisageable ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2010)

Non

Pourquoi le pain a t-il des trous ?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Septembre 2010)

A cause de la levure, qui provoque la formation de bulles d'air durant le processus de cuisson.

Pourquoi les hommes ont-ils des trous ?..


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2010)

Pour pouvoir faire pleins de choses naturelles

As-tu des enfants ?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Septembre 2010)

Non, pas encore.

Ca vaut le coup ?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2010)

À eux de te le dire ! 

Quoi de beau ?


----------



## Old Timer (9 Septembre 2010)

Un lever de soleil en Gaspésie.

Faut-il croire au Big Bang?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2010)

Bah pas en Dieu en tous cas&#8230;

Si ?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Septembre 2010)

Ah ben tu peux si tu veux...

Chacun sa merde, hein ! Non ?


----------



## Old Timer (9 Septembre 2010)

Très juste.

Si Dieu existe qui l'a créé?


----------



## jb104 (9 Septembre 2010)

moi


tu ne me crois pas ??


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2010)

Non&#8230; Je n'y crois pas vraiment !

Mais euh quoi de bien ce soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2010)

Téloche ...

Tu aimes Envoyé Spécial ?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2010)

Oui ! Certains sujets sont sympas&#8230;

Tu regardes ça ?


----------



## shogun HD (9 Septembre 2010)

ça.....

quoi ?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2010)

Je sais pas !

Tu as vu Salt ?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Septembre 2010)

Non, mais je la boufferais bien !

Pas toi ?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2010)

Mouai&#8230; J'ai adoré le film ! 

Et quid du tempo de la soirée ?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Septembre 2010)

Calme, demain faut se lever tôt pour aller au boulot.

Et chez toi ?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2010)

Euuh demain levé cool pour prendre le train et rentrer le temps d'un WE ! 

Et quoi de prévu ce WE ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

Rien.

Pourquoi dit-on ''se porter comme un charme'' ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Septembre 2010)

Parce que le charme ça fait toute la différence !

Quelle est ton eau minérale préférée ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

Celle du robinet me suffit amplement

Et ton eau pétillante préférée ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Septembre 2010)

Bowmore, 18 ans d'âge !

Quoi, c'est pas de la flotte ?!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

Mais c'est pas mal non plus

Tu mets des glaçons ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Septembre 2010)

Non, ça altère le goût d'après moi&#8230;

Mais tu bois souvent ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

Assez ouais 

T'as un compte Facebook ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Septembre 2010)

Oui !

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

Oui

Twitter tu aimes ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Septembre 2010)

Oui, ça va&#8230;

On se capte sur Face ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

Si tu veux par MP.

Tu acceptes facilement l'aide des gens ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Septembre 2010)

Quand celle ci est appropriée, il serait idiot de s'en priver ! 

Et toi ? Tu aimes aider ou être aidé ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

J'aime les deux mais aider quelqu'un ça m'aide en fait.

Tu aimes les grosses fêtes avec pleins de monde ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Septembre 2010)

Non. Du tout !

Toi c'est ta "tasse de thé" ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

Non pas du tout

Toutes les opinions sont-elles valables ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Septembre 2010)

Oui&#8230; Tant qu'elles sont fondées.

Trouves tu normal de pratiquer la physiognomonie ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Septembre 2010)

Oui, c'est naturel. Et ceux qui me diront que l'habit ne fait pas le moîne, ben qu'ils ouvrent les yeux 

Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

Si

Tu penses vivre vieux ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Septembre 2010)

J'en sais rien. Tant que je claque heureux, le reste, je m'en fous !

Faut-il être optimiste ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

Il le faut l'être un peu mais pas trop je crois

Se projeter dans l'avenir, c'est pour éviter d'assumer le présent ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Septembre 2010)

C'est une bonne question. Pour certains, peut-être.

As-tu des regrets ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

Des tas je ne sais même plus compter

As-tu des projets ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Septembre 2010)

Quelques-uns. Mais il m'arrive d'être un peu feignant...

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

Feignant aussi mais j'en ai au moins un

Qui sont les meilleurs touristes au monde ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Septembre 2010)

Je ne sais pas, je ne les ai pas tous rencontrés 
Mais bon, je vais dire les belges 

Plutôt vie de famille, ou vie de célibataire ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

Vie de famille clairement

Tu as besoin de beaucoup de proches auprès de toi ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Septembre 2010)

Non, et à vrai dire, ils sont tous très loin de moi !

Etre seul signifie-t-il être solitaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

Non je pense, on ne le choisit pas toujours

Tu penses souvent à ton enfance ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Septembre 2010)

Euuh&#8230;je suis dedans encore :rose:

Et toi ? Nostalgique ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

Oui

Qu'est-ce qui donne la couleur aux yeux ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Septembre 2010)

Des gênes situés sur différents chromosomes (oui, là je m'y connais un peu).

De quelle couleur sont les tiens ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

Verts olive

Et toi ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Septembre 2010)

Euhh couleur bleu-clair.

Un commentaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

Beaux yeux 

Che Guevara était-il un marchand de rêve ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Septembre 2010)

Non.

Un marchand de tapis, peut-être ?


----------



## shogun HD (10 Septembre 2010)

je sais pas

ça bouge à cuba ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Septembre 2010)

L'embargo&#8230;oui.

Pourquoi, tu n'aimes que ces cigares là ?


----------



## shogun HD (10 Septembre 2010)

ouaip don alejandro N°3 ou cohiba ou romeo&julieta 


avec un bon mojito ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Septembre 2010)

Ohhh non ! 

Un cigare ça ne se mélange pas avec n'importe quoi enfin ! Sacrilège ?


----------



## shogun HD (10 Septembre 2010)

les deux vont parfaitement (testé sur place )

armagnac ou cognac ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Septembre 2010)

Cognac, et pas qu'un peu&#8230;

Mais ton préféré n'est il pas le Whisky ?


----------



## shogun HD (10 Septembre 2010)

voui  et pas qu'un peu non plus ...............

highland ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Septembre 2010)

Humm non. Je reste dans le très classique. 

Tu utilises un VPN ?


----------



## shogun HD (10 Septembre 2010)

un volontaire pour nuire.............nan


c'est koa ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Septembre 2010)

C'est une Vieille Pine Nécrosée.

Non ?


----------



## shogun HD (10 Septembre 2010)

un vieux post nul 

pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Septembre 2010)

Ah ben je sais pas moi.

Pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Septembre 2010)

Parce que !

Mais parce que quoi ?


----------



## LeProf (10 Septembre 2010)

Parce que le R.I.P de l'I.P.N empiète largement sur le F.I.R ce qui contraint la C.C.I a surexploiter l'usage des C.D.D

M'suis-je fais comprendre ??


----------



## shogun HD (10 Septembre 2010)

tout à fait 

mais que dire du FLIR face au FIE or FOE ?


----------



## LeProf (10 Septembre 2010)

et bien que tout ceci n'est qu'une histoire de *F*

_*Les tontons flingueurs*_ ou _*C'est pas parce qu'on a rien à dire qu'il faut fermer sa gueule*_ ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Septembre 2010)

CEPPQARADQFFSG !

 ?!


----------



## shogun HD (10 Septembre 2010)

Mais moi, les dingues, je les soigne. J'vais lui faire une ordonnance et une sévère ... J'vais lui montrer qui c'est Raoul. Aux quat' coins d'Paris qu'on va l'retrouver éparpillé par petits bouts, façon Puzzle. Moi, quand on m'en fait trop j'correctionne plus : j'dynamite, j'disperse, j'ventile. 


alors ?


----------



## LeProf (10 Septembre 2010)

On n'en fait plus des films comme cela ...

C'est dommage non ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Septembre 2010)

Ça dépend le jugement de chacun je suppose.

Mais bon, faut vivre avec son temps hein ?


----------



## LeProf (10 Septembre 2010)

Bien sur, je n'ai jamais dit le contraire  ... mais savoir regarder en arrière, il ne faut pas l'oublier n'ont plus et le faire de temps en temps ... ça fait du bien.

[YOUTUBE]eGHz7KL-p88&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​speciale cassedédi Shogun HD 

ça a quand même de la gueule niveau réplique non ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Septembre 2010)

Oui ça&#8230;! 

Mais bon&#8230;quelqu'un de mort est mort non ?


----------



## shogun HD (11 Septembre 2010)

peut être mais quand c'est drôle  

quand dis-tu ?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Septembre 2010)

Même si "quand dis-tu" peut être sémantiquement juste, pas sûr que tu ne voulais pas plutôt dire&#8230;

&#8230; Qu'en dis tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2010)

g di q sa va

Tu une grand famille ?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Septembre 2010)

Non&#8230; Pas tellement.

Mais c'est pas plus mal non ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2010)

Pas plus mal oui.

Te sens-tu enjoué ?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Septembre 2010)

Ma vue&#8230;

Encore ?!


----------



## Aescleah (11 Septembre 2010)

Euh...

Hein, quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2010)

Une craie

La plus belle plage d'Europe ?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Septembre 2010)

La baie des Pirates&#8230; (DOM TOM).

Le plus beau pays du monde ?


----------



## LeProf (11 Septembre 2010)

Le pays des rêves.

Quel est le programme aujourd'hui ?


----------



## shogun HD (11 Septembre 2010)

se lever  café

construire le lit du petit

qualif de la F1

trouver les fonds pour un iphone 4


et toi ?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Septembre 2010)

S'être levé, partir faire des photocopies, recouper des documents et maintenant, golf.

Tu apprécies Donal Trump ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2010)

Non.

Au cinéma, quelle a été la plus radicale descente aux enfers qu'il vous été donné de voir ?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Septembre 2010)

Humm le film le plus étrange que j'ai vu était sûrement un film de Scorsese avec Nicolas Cage: À Tombeaux Ouverts.

Tu aimes le cinéma ?


----------



## shogun HD (11 Septembre 2010)

oui mais pour moi un descente en enfer radicale c'est sur le fil quelfilmV3........

2D ou 3D le cinéma ?


----------



## LeProf (11 Septembre 2010)

2D !! la modernité n'a pas que du bon... tout ce battage pour que les fabricants puissent vendre leurs écrans en suscitant un besoin, alors que la plupart des gens sont équipés.
Et pour quoi ? pour voir 15 minutes de séquence 3D sur un film de 2 h ?

Quel intérêt ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2010)

Les effets spéciaux mais j'avoue j'aime pas

Tu lis quoi en ce moment ?


----------



## LeProf (11 Septembre 2010)

"Nous les Dieux" de Bernard Werber

Quel genre de littérature préfères-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2010)

Thriller

Tu aimes Ellroy ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Septembre 2010)

Pas ma tasse de thé.

D'ailleurs, pourquoi dit-on "Ce n'est pas ma tasse de thé" ?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Septembre 2010)

Va savoir. 

C'est la tienne ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Septembre 2010)

Ben, non justement !

Et pourquoi dit-on "En chier des ronds de chapeaux" ?


----------



## collodion (11 Septembre 2010)

J'en conclu qu'il est difficile de faire des ronds de chapeau.


Quelle est la meilleure façon de demander une augmentation ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Septembre 2010)

Suffit d'être le grand patron, comme ça tu demandes pas, tu te sers.

Y'a pas un nabot qu'a fait ça, récemment ?..


----------



## collodion (11 Septembre 2010)

Tu veux dire qu'ils sont une floppée de nabots...

Comment devenir le patron ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Septembre 2010)

Y'a pas de recette.

Et puis, à quoi bon être patron ?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Septembre 2010)

Ne pas subir la volonté d'un autre&#8230; 

Pourquoi on en revient toujours à notre Président ?


----------



## wath68 (12 Septembre 2010)

M'en fous ... j'suis Grolandais.

La vérité est-elle vraiment ailleurs ?


----------



## collodion (12 Septembre 2010)

Pas chez moi en tout cas.

Préfères tu être ici ou ailleurs, ou bien tu t'en fous ?


----------



## LeProf (12 Septembre 2010)

J'm'en fout ... ce qui compte, ce n'est pas le lieu où tu trouves, mais ton attitude, ton état d'esprit.

Plutôt speed ou Rasta man ?


----------



## Aescleah (12 Septembre 2010)

Ni l'un ni l'autre, ou les deux à la fois, ça dépend.

Tout ce qui commence a-t-il une fin ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2010)

Oui.

Tu penses souvent à toi ?


----------



## LeProf (12 Septembre 2010)

Pas du tout.

Narcissique ?


----------



## Aescleah (12 Septembre 2010)

Non.

Faut-il un minimum soigner son apparence ?


----------



## 217ae1 (12 Septembre 2010)

oui.

mais pas trop ?


----------



## LeProf (12 Septembre 2010)

un minimum donc ....

n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Aescleah (12 Septembre 2010)

Oui, c'est.

Vous avez remarqué, cette réponse à la plus logique qui soit à la question précédente, et pourtant personne (ou presque) ne l'utilise, pourquoi ?


----------



## Macuserman (12 Septembre 2010)

No idea !

Il pleut chez toi ?


----------



## LeProf (12 Septembre 2010)

Non, plein soleil ... juste un peu trop de vent.

Est-ce si important la météo ?


----------



## Aescleah (12 Septembre 2010)

Je dirais que tout dépend des activités que tu as prévues.

Parce que, aller à la plage sous des trombes de flotte, c'est pas forcément le pied, si ?


----------



## Macuserman (12 Septembre 2010)

Moi j'aime bien&#8230;

Quid du nouvel iPhone 5 ?


----------



## shogun HD (12 Septembre 2010)

iphone 5 t'as des infos


alors?


----------



## Macuserman (12 Septembre 2010)

Non Pas encore malheureusement ! 

Toi non plus ?


----------



## Aescleah (12 Septembre 2010)

Si j'en ai. Il sortira l'an prochain !

Tu savais pas ?


----------



## shogun HD (12 Septembre 2010)

bin non .:rose:

quand ?


----------



## Aescleah (12 Septembre 2010)

Sûrement juin/juillet, comme d'hab. J'irais pas jusqu'à dire qu'ils sont prévisibles chez Apple, mais bon... 

Et puis pourquoi toujours attendre ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

Parce que c'est un peu la condition humaine

Pourquoi le Tamarin est-il appelé ''l'empereur à moustache'' ?


----------



## collodion (13 Septembre 2010)

Parce qu'il a une moustache et doit être le seul singe dans son genre...

Saviez vous qu'à force de préserver et étudier les espèces animales, les humains s'immiscient dans la sélection naturelle et favorisent les beaux spécimens au détriment des animaux moches ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

Euh non

Tu vis seul ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

Euh non.

Tu te vois avec une famille nombreuse ?


----------



## Pamoi (13 Septembre 2010)

Euh non

Tu as une grande maison ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Septembre 2010)

Non j'ai un modeste appartement.

Le mode de vie troglodyte, ça te brancherait ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

Euh non

L'inaction devient faute ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Septembre 2010)

Pas nécessairement.

Un monde sans sentiments serait-il un monde meilleur ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

Non pas du tout !

Pour quelle raison scientifique un aliment congelé puis décongelé ne doit-il pas être recongelé ?


----------



## shogun HD (13 Septembre 2010)

un bouillon de culture c'est développé et il résiste au froid 


l'univers est-il plat ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

Je le trouve incomestible 

Pourquoi certains phoques ont-il des capuchons ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Septembre 2010)

Je n'en ai aucune idée !

Pourquoi les êtres humains ont-ils dix doigts ?


----------



## collodion (13 Septembre 2010)

Parce qu'il n'a existé que ce phénomène là à 10 doigts.

Vous croyez qu'on aurait pu en avoir 8 ? ou 12 ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

Possible 

Tu ferais quoi avec plus ?


----------



## shogun HD (13 Septembre 2010)

je compterais en base 11 12 ou plus?


vous compreniez les bases au primaire avec les cubes ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

Euh oui

Tu penses devenir ce que tu veux ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Septembre 2010)

C'est déjà fait.

Faut-il être patient avec tout ?


----------



## shogun HD (13 Septembre 2010)

non surtout pas avec les cons 

t'as d'autres idées ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2010)

Patient avec un médecin ?

Pourquoi les flamants roses sont-ils roses ?


----------



## shogun HD (14 Septembre 2010)

à cause des crevettes qu'ils ingurgitent 


tu pars au boulot ?


----------



## Aescleah (14 Septembre 2010)

Dans un moment, oui.

La démocratie, c'est de la merde ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2010)

Pas forcément

Tu aimes bien Nice ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2010)

Je crois n'y avoir jamais mis les pieds (ni le reste)

Es-tu plutôt d'où tu es né ou d'où tu habites ?


----------



## Aescleah (14 Septembre 2010)

Plutôt d'où j'habite.

Te sens-tu attaché(e) à l'endroit où tu es né(e) ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2010)

C'est un bel endroit - mais je me garde d'appartenir trop aux imbéciles heureux qui sont nés quelque part.

Poil au ?


----------



## shogun HD (14 Septembre 2010)

au doigt


aimes tu miles davis ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2010)

Oui beaucoup

Pourquoi dit-on ''regagner ses pénates'' ?


----------



## Aescleah (14 Septembre 2010)

L'origine vient du latin penates qui signifiait "les dieux de la maison" et penus, "l'intérieur de la maison, les provisions domestiques".
Par extension, dans cette expression, les pénates sont assimilés au foyer.

Pourquoi dit-on "Je rentre à la maison", y compris lorsqu'on vit en appartement ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2010)

L'habitude sans doute non ?

Les agricultrices sont-elles de grandes amoureuses ?


----------



## Aescleah (14 Septembre 2010)

J'en sais rien !

Pourquoi cette question ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2010)

J'avais dans l'idée de me trouver une agricultrice.

Peut-on être effrayé par les cauchemars que font les autres ?


----------



## Aescleah (14 Septembre 2010)

Je pense que c'est possible.

Quelle fut la plus grande peur que tu as jamais ressentie ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2010)

La peur de la mort de mon père

Tu bois quoi c'est pour moi ?


----------



## Aescleah (14 Septembre 2010)

Allez, tiens sers toi, c'est un petit mojito.

Un autre verre ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2010)

Un bon bourbon

Comment dit-on en égyptien ancien "hiéroglyphe" ?


----------



## Aescleah (14 Septembre 2010)

Les Egyptiens ne disaient pas hiéroglyphe. Les Egyptiens eux-mêmes nommaient leur écriture medou-netjer (« parole divine ») soit, en translittération, mdw n&#7791;r : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Quelle est la plus vieille langue du monde ?


----------



## shogun HD (14 Septembre 2010)

l'araméen...........

t'en dis quoi ?


----------



## Aescleah (14 Septembre 2010)

En fait, on n'en sait rien. D'un spécialiste à l'autre, ça varie.

A qui doit-on les chiffres que nous utilisons ?


----------



## shogun HD (14 Septembre 2010)

à nos dix doigts et au pays arabes.

d'accord ?


----------



## Aescleah (14 Septembre 2010)

Bien.. Non ! 

Les chiffres arabes ont d'abord été piqués aux indiens (les vrais, pas ceux d'Amérique).
Voir ici.

Aurais-tu une question (parce que là, j'ai pas d'idée ) ?


----------



## shogun HD (14 Septembre 2010)

bin ouaip........

pourquoi 1mn = 60 s ?


----------



## Aescleah (14 Septembre 2010)

On sait pas, faudrait demander aux Sumériens, mais ils sont tous morts depuis bien longtemps. Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que mathématiquement, 60 secondes c'est pratique (je te passe les détails).

Pourquoi il fait noir la nuit ?


----------



## shogun HD (14 Septembre 2010)

because la terre tourne sur elle même 
 elle a un  coté exposé au soleil et l'autre qui est dans le cône d'ombre 



d'autres question ?


----------



## LeProf (14 Septembre 2010)

non pas vraiment ... 'tain ca devient mortel vos questions métaphysiques sur le pourquoi du comment !!

On s'en fout non ?


----------



## shogun HD (14 Septembre 2010)

nan


un anti atome si on le fait tomber il monte ou il descend ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2010)

Je ne sais pas 

Comment avez-vous découvert le personnage de jeu vidéo "Mario" ?


----------



## aCLR (15 Septembre 2010)

Avec les jeux électroniques des années 80&#8230;






Depuis combien d'années joues-tu aux jeux vidéos ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2010)

Depuis 94

Tu veux quoi pour Noël ?


----------



## LeProf (15 Septembre 2010)

300 Millions d'euros me suffiront 

et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2010)

La paix sur terre 

Tu as déjà été à Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch ?


----------



## Aescleah (15 Septembre 2010)

Je ne crois pas. Mais je peux me tromper. 

Bien manger est-il important pour toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2010)

Non

Tu as déjà fait du parapente ?


----------



## Aescleah (15 Septembre 2010)

Non, mais ça me tente bien !

Amateur de sports extremes ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2010)

Pas trop un peu froussard !

Tu as peur du vide ?


----------



## Aescleah (15 Septembre 2010)

Non, j'aime m'y perdre.

Pourquoi les enfants ont-ils souvent peur du noir ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2010)

N'importe quoi peut arriver dans le noir, l'imagination devient alors très fertile chez les enfants et aussi chez les grands enfants! J'étouffe dans le noir le plus total, je paralyse, je me roule en boule, j'ai toujours l'impression que quelqu'un va me ''pogner'' par derrière! Enfant, j'avais une veilleuse pour dormir. Quand j'étais plus jeune mais adulte cette fois, je me rappelle que lorsque je fermais la lumière de ma chambre, je courrais vite vite vers mon lit, me dépêchais d'entrer sous les couverture et je restais en boule assez longtemps avant de décrisper, le temps que les ''ombres de la nuit se placent'', c'est-à-dire la faible lumière des lampadaires provenant de ma fenêtre. Je n'ai plus besoin de veilleuse mais je suis incapable de dormir dans une pièce totalement noire ou si je le fais, c'est que quelqu'un dort avec moi mais encore...Un mince filet de lumière est toujours apprécié !

Tu as fait pipi au lit pendant longtemps ?


----------



## Aescleah (15 Septembre 2010)

J'en sais rien !

Que représente le savoir pour toi ?


----------



## shogun HD (16 Septembre 2010)

j'ean sait rien.


non mais t-as vu l'heure?


----------



## LeProf (16 Septembre 2010)

ben non, moi je dormais ... 

Insomniaque ou noctambule ?


----------



## Aescleah (16 Septembre 2010)

Insomniaque. De là à passer la nuit sur MacGé, hein Shogun... 

La nuit porte conseil ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2010)

Pas pour moi.

Qu'est-ce qui détermine la forme des nuages ?


----------



## Aescleah (16 Septembre 2010)

Les conditions de température, pression et humidité.

Et quand on parle d'internet, le nuage, c'est quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2010)

Qu'est ce qui pourrait te rendre fou ?


----------



## Aescleah (16 Septembre 2010)

Aucune idée.

Penses-tu que la dématérialisation représente l'avenir ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2010)

L'avenir oui bel avenir.

Ça te manquerait de ne plus avoir des disques ?


----------



## LeProf (16 Septembre 2010)

Oui, comme cela me manquerait de ne plus avoir de livres papiers.

Penses-tu que toutes ces questions que l'on se pose soit si importantes, fondées  ?


----------



## Aescleah (16 Septembre 2010)

Importantes, non. Fondées, peut-être.

Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2010)

Je suis d'accord

Quelqu'un parmi vous joue au jeu du bookworm ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Septembre 2010)

Non.

Jouer est-il important ?


----------



## LeProf (16 Septembre 2010)

Comme toutes les distractions, sinon la vie serait d'un monotone....

Ton passe-temps favori, à part les forums de MacGé  ?


----------



## tirhum (16 Septembre 2010)

Z'yeuter les "filles" ?!...


----------



## LeProf (16 Septembre 2010)

" j'aime regarder les filles qui marchent sur la plage ......"

C'est de qui déjà ?


----------



## tirhum (16 Septembre 2010)

Pas que sur la plage... 
Un Patrick, mais lequel ?!...


----------



## LeProf (16 Septembre 2010)

surement pas Bruel 

t'as une idée ?


----------



## tirhum (16 Septembre 2010)

Sébastien ?!...


----------



## thunderheart (16 Septembre 2010)

Coutin ?


----------



## LeProf (17 Septembre 2010)

gagné !!! tu as le droit de rejouer 
Je rappelle en même temps qu'il ne faut pas détourner les règles du jeu : il faut répondre à la question précédente avant de poser soi même un question !

Tout le monde a bien compris ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2010)

Je pense que 99% oui 

Pourquoi dit-on ''être Gros-Jean comme devant'' ?


----------



## Aescleah (17 Septembre 2010)

Autrefois, un Gros-Jean était un rustre ou un niais. Et devant était compris comme avant.
Un Gros-Jean qui n'arrivait pas à comprendre quelque chose, même après qu'on lui ait donné des informations susceptibles de l'aider, était donc aussi stupide après qu'avant.

C'est Jean de la Fontaine qui a popularisé cette expression dans La Laitière et le Pot au lait.

Les expressions françaises, pour certaines, sont un peu tordues, tu trouves pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2010)

Tout à fait.

Tu te maquilles ?


----------



## Aescleah (17 Septembre 2010)

Non, ou alors pour faire le con (en de très rares occasions) 

Garder un esprit d'enfant est-il important pour toi ?


----------



## shogun HD (17 Septembre 2010)

oui

tu aimes les heures sup ?


----------



## Aescleah (17 Septembre 2010)

Je m'en fous, et dans mon boulot, ça n'existe pas, en fait.

Tu savais qu'en terme de temps de travail annuel, la France est un des pays où l'on travaille le moins au monde ?


----------



## LeProf (18 Septembre 2010)

Peut être, mais il parait qu'on est très efficace au boulot ^^ ..... du coup ça compense 

Quel est ton meilleur souvenir de tes années de Lycée ?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Septembre 2010)

Voyons voir.... Ben j'en sais rien (puis ça commence à être un peu vieux maintenant )!

Et le tien ?


----------



## shogun HD (18 Septembre 2010)

sencured 


n'avez vous pas l'impression d'un monde étrange autour de nous ?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Septembre 2010)

Si étrange est synonyme de cinglé, qui part en couille, qu'on bousille en s'en foutant complètement, alors oui !

Ou tu voulais simplement dire étrange ?


----------



## shogun HD (18 Septembre 2010)

t'as bien répondu 

un voyage en perspective ?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Septembre 2010)

Pas avant la fin de l'année.

Ta destination favorite ?


----------



## shogun HD (18 Septembre 2010)

y en aurai plusieurs japon usa australie chili  


et toi ?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Septembre 2010)

Le Japon 

Que deviendrait le monde sans les abeilles ?


----------



## shogun HD (18 Septembre 2010)

dans la mouise quand on sait qu'au usa il organise des convois de ruches entre la califorie et la floride on a du souci à ce faire !!!

quel est le meilleur miel ?


----------



## LeProf (18 Septembre 2010)

Je n'en sais rien ....

Quelle est ta pire phobie ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2010)

Les autres

Tu vas mieux qu'hier pire que demain ?


----------



## shogun HD (18 Septembre 2010)

stable........:mouais:


ta meilleur recette de cuisine ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2010)

Spaghetti Bolo à la mode môman je la posterai un jour

Pourquoi l'exocet vole t-il ?


----------



## LeProf (18 Septembre 2010)

Parce que sinon il ne voulerait pas, nah !!

C'est la bonne réponse ?


----------



## shogun HD (18 Septembre 2010)

parce que c'est un poisson volant 


existe t il  un post de recette de cuisine sur macgé?


----------



## LeProf (18 Septembre 2010)

je ne crois pas ... par contre, je t'ai grillé !!!:rateau:

A qui le tour ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2010)

Pas moi 

Que signifie pour vous l'expression "mangeuse d'hommes" ?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Septembre 2010)

C'est une femme qui est une putain de cannibale !

Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2010)

Si on veut 

Au programme ce soir ?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Septembre 2010)

Un film, mais lequel je ne sais pas encore.

Une recommandation ?


----------



## LeProf (18 Septembre 2010)

Réservoir Dogs

ça te va ?


----------



## shogun HD (18 Septembre 2010)

ouaip 

mais c'est quoi le film sur cékoa ce filmV3?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2010)

Je sais pas.

Pourquoi dit-on ''Miroir aux alouettes'' ?


----------



## shogun HD (19 Septembre 2010)

c'est un système pour faire aponter les avions sur les portes-avions



peut-on tout modéliser ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2010)

Certainement pas

Quel est l&#8217;essentiel dans l&#8217;&#339;uvre d&#8217;Edler ?


----------



## Aescleah (19 Septembre 2010)

J'en sais rien, mais depuis qu'il joue pour les Canucks de Vancouver, il s'en tire pas trop mal...

Ah, tu ne parlais pas du joueur de hockey ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2010)

Non 

Tu le pratiques ?


----------



## shogun HD (19 Septembre 2010)

nan je préfère le kendo (escrime japonaise)

et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2010)

Non plus

Tu es bon dans le sport que tu pratiques ?


----------



## shogun HD (19 Septembre 2010)

je me débrouille 

et le sabre c'est comment ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2010)

Dangereux (pour moi)

Par contre pour sabrer le champagne ?


----------



## shogun HD (19 Septembre 2010)

fastoch c'est avec le dos du sabre (le coté non tranchant ) que ça marche


mais avec des protection le sabre c'est possible ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2010)

Ben si on me dit comment faire oui.

As-tu déjà tiré avec un flingue ?


----------



## shogun HD (19 Septembre 2010)

voui à l'armée (FSA FAMAS PA PM) pas plus que ça.........

Pourquoi y a-t-il toujours une énorme minuterie sur les bombes ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2010)

Pour aider le gentil à l'arrêter plus facilement ?

Tu as déjà tenté le végétarisme ?


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Septembre 2010)

Non 

Tu as déjà tenté la sieste au soleil après un bon repas ?
(je suis en plein dedans)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2010)

Jamais.

Et s'endormir le soir après un bon repas dans ton jardin ?


----------



## Aescleah (19 Septembre 2010)

Ca m'est arrivé 

Et dormir dans la baignoire d'un ami après une soirée trop arrosée ?


----------



## shogun HD (19 Septembre 2010)

oaip mais c'était la mienne :rateau:

Quelqu'un lit-il les 25 pages avant de cocher la case "j'ai lu et j'accepte les conditions d'utilisation" ?


----------



## Aescleah (19 Septembre 2010)

Personne, ou alors très peu de gens.

Et les contrats, quels qu'ils soient, tu crois que beaucoup les lisent complètement avant de signer ?


----------



## shogun HD (19 Septembre 2010)

voui 

Quand la chanteuse Zaz chante "c'n'est pas votre argent qui f'ra mon bonheur", nous pousse t'elle au piratage de son album ?


----------



## Aescleah (19 Septembre 2010)

Sûrement 

En même temps, elle est pas un poil hypocrite la donzelle ?


----------



## shogun HD (19 Septembre 2010)

oh oui ..........

Se prendre une râteau, rouler une pelle, faire une bonne pioche, se faire emmancher ... La langue française est-elle victime de la conspiration des jardiniers ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2010)

On pourrait le penser

Tu te lèves vers quelle heure ?


----------



## shogun HD (19 Septembre 2010)

06h20 :mouais::sleep:

Pourquoi, dans les pubs pour nettoyants ménagers, les femmes qui témoignent affirment adorer la propreté et nous montrent à quel point le produit est efficace sur des toilettes non-nettoyées depuis au moins 3 mois ?


----------



## Aescleah (19 Septembre 2010)

Pour vendre leur merde.

Mais le fait que tu estimes que leurs chiottes ont accumulé 3 mois d'excréments m'interpelle... C'est du vécu ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2010)

Je connais des chiottes pas mal :love:

Pourquoi le chamois est-il monté sur ''ressorts'' ?


----------



## Aescleah (20 Septembre 2010)

Aucune idée !

Tu m'expliques ?


----------



## LeProf (20 Septembre 2010)

Non je n'ai pas envie 

Que fais-tu en ce moment ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2010)

Pas grand chose 

Tu as envi de quoi en ce moment ?


----------



## LeProf (20 Septembre 2010)

Hum ..... * CENSURED *




 mais non je plaisante !!!

Cela t'arrives souvent...                   .... de plaisanter ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2010)

Peu 

Et de déprimer ?


----------



## Old Timer (20 Septembre 2010)

Très peu.

Ça t'arrive de rigoler?


----------



## Aescleah (20 Septembre 2010)

Tous les jours.

Faire le con de temps en temps, ça fait du bien, non ?


----------



## shogun HD (20 Septembre 2010)

et comment bijou 


aimes-tu l'humour décalé ?


----------



## Aescleah (20 Septembre 2010)

Oui, même l'humour de murde... 

Faut-il rire de tout ?


----------



## LeProf (21 Septembre 2010)

Ca se discute... mais je pencherai pour le non.

Le rire est-il le propre de l'homme ?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Septembre 2010)

Non, d'autres animaux rient également.

Comment appelle-t-on la peur d'être enterré(e) vivant(e) ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

Peureux.

Pourquoi le raton laveur porte t-il ce nom ?


----------



## Old Timer (21 Septembre 2010)

On croit que c'est à cause de son habitude de tremper ses aliments dans l'eau avant de les manger.

Pourquoi rêve-t-on?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Septembre 2010)

En fait il faut commencer par le debut : le sommeil a une fonction réparatrice, recupératrice.
Il possède trois phases, le sommeil lent léger, le sommeil lent lourd et enfin le sommeil paradoxal (periode de rêves). 
Chaque cycle dure environ 1 h 30 à 2 h, donc nous rêvons plusieurs fois dans la nuit. On peut comparer notre cerveau à un ordinateur dans ce cas, le rêve ayant une fonction de defragmentation, c'est-à-dire, durant le rêve, nos souvenirs se mettent en place. 
Chez les bébés le rêve a pour fonction de mettre en place la mémoire. D'ailleurs, plus on vieillit, moins on rêve. 
Le rêve est encore peu connu, mais sa fonction principale est de réorganiser les souvenirs que nous avons accumulés dans la journée. Il peut aussi évoquer des malaises que l'on a dans la vie, tout comme nos bonheurs quotidiens, ils sont l'expression la plus claire de ce que nous sommes.

Et quand on rêve éveillé, s'agit-il vraiment de rêve ?


----------



## shogun HD (21 Septembre 2010)

certainement et en plus on s'en souvient :rateau:

aimes tu la lumière de la lune dans les nuages la nuit ?


edit question subsidiaire:

Pourquoi ai-je souvent l'impression que mon prof de français arrive à détecter des éléments du texte que même l'auteur n'avait pas imaginé ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2010)

Il est malin

Tu aimes l'huile d'olive ?


----------



## LeProf (22 Septembre 2010)

j'adore !!

et avec ça, ce sera quoi ?


----------



## TroncheDeSnake (22 Septembre 2010)

Pour moi ce sera un verre d'eau et 3 rondelles de carottes, je suis au régime.

Ma question au suivant: T'arrive, ou quoi?


----------



## LeProf (22 Septembre 2010)

Ben oui, chui la !!

As-tu lu le dernier Joe Bar Team ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2010)

Non.

Comment est comptabilisé le nombre de grévistes ?


----------



## Aescleah (22 Septembre 2010)

Au pif !

Envie de changer le monde ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2010)

Non.

Pourquoi le dollar des sables porte t-il ce nom ?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Septembre 2010)

Je suis le dollar des sables, un oursin tout plat ! Je suis de la grande famille des animaux marins qui ont un corps à cinq branches. Comme les étoiles de mer ! Je vis dans l'océan Atlantique, près des côtes d'Amérique du Nord.





​Mon squelette est autour de mon corps, un peu comme une coquille. Il est recouvert de peau et de piquants, si petits et si nombreux qu'on dirait une fourrure.




​Entre mes piquants, il y a des petits tubes qui crachent de l'eau. C'est grâce à eux que je me déplace, très lentement. Je m'en sers aussi pour m'enterrer dans le sable !




​Mes piquants sont recouverts de mucus, une salive collante. Ils apportent les grains de sable jusqu'à ma bouche. Je les avale pour récupérer la nourriture qu'il y a dessus.

Quand je m'échoue sur la plage, il ne reste que mon squelette. Il ressemble à une pièce de monnaie : un vieux dollar américain.

Tu aimes les histoires ?


----------



## LaurentR (23 Septembre 2010)

Oui et la votre est très jolie 

D'où vient le nom de l'Europe ?


----------



## LeProf (23 Septembre 2010)

Bonne question ... je n'ai pas la réponse !!

L'as-tu toi-même ?


----------



## collodion (23 Septembre 2010)

Déesse greque... Zeus se serait changer en taureau blanc pour l'approcher.Il mettait les moyens pour séduire dans la grèce antique.


La plus belle daube musicale de l'année selon vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2010)

Justin Bieber 

Qu'est-ce qui est vraiment important dans la vie pour vous ?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Septembre 2010)

Me lever chaque matin en étant heureux qu'une nouvelle journée commence.

Le bonheur se trouve-t-il dans les choses simples ?


----------



## LaurentR (24 Septembre 2010)

Oh oui ! Un thé accompagné d'une brioche, miam 

Est-ce que les extra-terrestres existent ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2010)

Je ne sais pas.

Tu en as peur ?


----------



## Old Timer (24 Septembre 2010)

Ben non puisqu'ils sont Extra

Aimez-vous les bagels?


----------



## shogun HD (24 Septembre 2010)

nan je préfère les doonuts 


c'est bon la panse de brebis farcie ?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Septembre 2010)

J'ai même pas envie d'essayer, vois-tu. 

Et la panse de Barbie farcie, c'est bon ?


----------



## shogun HD (24 Septembre 2010)

vu comme elle est sèche comme chicotin il ne doit pas y avoir grand chose à bouffer


que pense tu de la panse bête ?


----------



## collodion (24 Septembre 2010)

Qu'elle est capable de tout avaler.

Quel restaurant conseillerais tu là où tu habites (bon appétit) ?


----------



## shogun HD (24 Septembre 2010)

le* Yamato* 

21 Avenue des Belges, 13100 Aix-en-Provence 04 42 38 00 20 

cher mais très bon 

*Le Zinc d'Hugo* 

22 Rue Lieutaud, 13100 Aix-en-Provence 04 42 27 69 69 



et toi ?


----------



## Old Timer (24 Septembre 2010)

Le Folichon, Terrebonne, Québec

Et toi?


----------



## shogun HD (24 Septembre 2010)

j'ai déjà répondu 

les trous noirs ne seraient-ils pas les créateur de l'univers ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2010)

Je sais pas 

Pourquoi dit-on ''Valoir son pesant d'or'' ?


----------



## shogun HD (25 Septembre 2010)

Dès le XIIIe siècle, on avait pour habitude de comparer l'importance qu'avait une personne à nos yeux avec la valeur qu'aurait eu son poids en or. "Valoir son pesant d'or" signifie encore aujourd'hui que quelque chose présente un grand intérêt ou est de grande valeur. Cependant, on l'utilise également de façon ironique.

Dès le XIIIe siècle, on avait pour habitude de comparer l'importance qu'avait une personne à nos yeux avec la valeur qu'aurait eu son poids en or. "Valoir son pesant d'or" signifie encore aujourd'hui que quelque chose présente un grand intérêt ou est de grande valeur. Cependant, on l'utilise également de façon ironique.

Dès le XIIIe siècle, on avait pour habitude de comparer l'importance qu'avait une personne à nos yeux avec la valeur qu'aurait eu son poids en or. "Valoir son pesant d'or" signifie encore aujourd'hui que quelque chose présente un grand intérêt ou est de grande valeur. Cependant, on l'utilise également de façon ironique.



d'autres questions ?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Septembre 2010)

Euh...

Pourquoi appelle-t-on le slip "slip" ?


----------



## shogun HD (25 Septembre 2010)

because les english préfère utiliser glisser plutot que enfiler 


d'accord ?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Septembre 2010)

D'accord 

Tu savais que préservatif en anglais, ça se disait "con d'homme" ?


----------



## shogun HD (25 Septembre 2010)

ah bon !!!!! je croyais qu'ils disaient concombre 


et le concombre masqué ou tranché ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2010)

Tranché !

Ton comique préféré ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Septembre 2010)

Mon boss, il me fait vraiment rire ce con...

Pression au boulot ou pression au bistrot ?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Septembre 2010)

PressionS au bistrot  !

D'après une récente étude, quel est le pays européen avec la meilleure qualité de vie ?


----------



## shogun HD (25 Septembre 2010)

la france peut-être 


alors ?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Septembre 2010)

Oui, il parait !

Mais alors, n'est-il pas étrange que ce soit également le pays où les gens gueulent le plus ?..


----------



## shogun HD (25 Septembre 2010)

des raleurs invétérer 

c'est qui le deuxième ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Septembre 2010)

La Bretagne.

N'est il pas ?


----------



## shogun HD (26 Septembre 2010)

tiens donc ...............


c'est pas la corse ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2010)

Je pense pas ...

Pourquoi les grands couturiers aiment-il utiliser la dentelle de Calais ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Septembre 2010)

C'est fin, c'est bon, ça croustille sous la dent.

Avec une flûte ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2010)

Toujours

Quels sont les différents types de mémoires dans le psychisme humain ?


----------



## Aescleah (26 Septembre 2010)

Voyons voir...

La mémoire vive et la mémoire morte ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2010)

Dans un ordi oui .

Comment réagisssez-vous quand un mec se fou ouvertement de votre gueule ?


----------



## Old Timer (26 Septembre 2010)

Ça dépend du mec, 
il est armé? 
il est plus grand que vous? 
il est plus petit que vous? 
c'est le président de la république?
dans chaque cas il faut s'adapter.


C'est qui dans ton cas?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2010)

Une costaud.

Qu'est ce que l'Épistémologie ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Septembre 2010)

L'épistémologie (du grec <&#949;&#960;&#953;&#963;&#964;&#942;&#956;&#951;> épistémê - « connaissance », « science » - et <&#955;&#972;&#947;&#959;&#962;> logos - « discours ») désigne soit le domaine de la philosophie des sciences qui étudie les sciences particulières soit la théorie de la connaissance en général.

Merci Wikipedia ?


----------



## Aescleah (26 Septembre 2010)

Ouais, mais des fois, faut s'en méfier quand même, j'y ai vu quelques coquilles...

Mais bon, l'initiative est louable, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2010)

Très louable.

Pourquoi le lait de soja peut-il être meilleur que les autres laits ?


----------



## shogun HD (27 Septembre 2010)

lelay à dit un jour qu'il est laid le lait qu'il est beau le lavabo 


non mais t'as vu ce qui passe ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2010)

Non.

Quoi ?


----------



## shogun HD (27 Septembre 2010)

j'veux le feuilleton à la place 



oh oh oh ............?


----------



## Old Timer (27 Septembre 2010)

Bien sûr.


Mais encore?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2010)

Rien.

Chinois ou Japonais ?


----------



## shogun HD (27 Septembre 2010)

japonais 


Oh oh oh ...........?


----------



## Aescleah (27 Septembre 2010)

C'est le Père Noël !

Ou c'est Géant Vert


----------



## shogun HD (27 Septembre 2010)

mais non  oh oh oh 

vertige de l'amour 

à quoi ça sert les frittes ?


----------



## Old Timer (27 Septembre 2010)

*Frittes* (avec 2 t) : Composition de verre, pouvant être colorée (à laide doxydes  métalliques), portée à fusion et trempée dans un bain deau froide afin  de la réduire en granulés servant à lélaboration démaux ou de  « balottes » (barres) colorées, matériaux de base des verriers.


Qui a dit : le pouvoir est un grand aphrodisiaque et je suis une personne très puissante?


----------



## shogun HD (28 Septembre 2010)

mon sboub 



la rhino est il afrodisiaque ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2010)

Oui certainement

Tu aimes l'encens ?


----------



## shogun HD (28 Septembre 2010)

nan je préfère prendre l'encenseur


et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2010)

Ahah

Pourquoi doit-on ferrer un cheval ?


----------



## collodion (28 Septembre 2010)

L'intérieur de l'ongle est sensible...

As tu toutes tes dents ?


----------



## Old Timer (28 Septembre 2010)

Il en manque 3.

Qui a piqué mon fromage?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2010)

Le corbeau

Tu manges quoi ce soir ?


----------



## shogun HD (28 Septembre 2010)

pour faire une tarte au pomme 


deux ou trois goldens ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Septembre 2010)

Je sais pas.   Mais la tarte aux pommes, c'est meilleur avec des prunes, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2010)

Allez oui.

Pourquoi l'impôt au Moyen-âge s'appelle t-il gabelle ?


----------



## Aescleah (29 Septembre 2010)

Je crois que ça vient du nom du grenier où on gardait le sel.

Comment prouver, sans quitter le sol, que la Terre est ronde ?


----------



## Pamoi (29 Septembre 2010)

une histoire d'ombre portée et de puits, il me semble

Tiens, à ce propos, pourquoi la vérité est-elle au fond du puits ??


----------



## Aescleah (29 Septembre 2010)

Parce qu'elle n'est pas ailleurs...

Mais alors... Fox se serait trompé ?!!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2010)

Sans doute

Quelle est l'origine de la sensation de déjà vu ?


----------



## shogun HD (29 Septembre 2010)

c'est l'arrivée du tour


c'est comme un arrosoir ?


----------



## Aescleah (29 Septembre 2010)

Euh... Ben... Disons que... Si tu veux... Voilà quoi.

Non ?


----------



## shogun HD (29 Septembre 2010)

un tomahawk sur l'armoire ?


mais qu'es ce tu fou tu tappine hangbourg ?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Septembre 2010)

Disons que je patines dans l'bourg.

Tu fais du roller ?


----------



## shogun HD (29 Septembre 2010)

pas du tout c'est l'arrivée du tour 


pourquoi lui en vouloir ?


----------



## Pamoi (29 Septembre 2010)

parcequ'elle met du vieux pain sur son balcon 

qui saura ? (x3) qui saura me faire oublier, dites moi ?


----------



## Aescleah (29 Septembre 2010)

Moi.

Voilà, je l'ai dit.

Quoi, c'est pas la bonne réponse ?..


----------



## shogun HD (30 Septembre 2010)

nan  mike brant

Ma seule raison de vivre
Essayez de me le dire
Qui saura, qui saura, oui qui saura


j'ai q'une idée éternué .......?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Septembre 2010)

Nie rozumiem.

C'est mieux si on parle tous la même langue, non ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Septembre 2010)

Si 

Qu'espères tu de l'espéranto ?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Septembre 2010)

Bien, l'idée était plutôt bonne...

Mais bon, c'est pas loin d'être le flop du siècle, qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2010)

J'en pense que oui

Pourquoi appelait-on les conducteurs de chars ''auriges'' ?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Septembre 2010)

Surement pour avoir l'air original...

Dans le Coran, il est un nom qui est mentionné 500 fois plus souvent que celui du prophète Muhammad, lequel ?


----------



## Old Timer (30 Septembre 2010)

Jésus.


Pourquoi existons-nous?


----------



## Pamoi (30 Septembre 2010)

Pour enrichir Steve Jobs - les autres enrichissent Bill Gates. 

Le coran est il alternatif?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Septembre 2010)

Il me semble qu'il est continu.

D'ailleurs, c'est qui ce Tinu ?


----------



## shogun HD (30 Septembre 2010)

Tinu c'est le copain d'itunes


c'est quoi itunes ?


----------



## Pamoi (30 Septembre 2010)

un truc à faire du pognon, il me semble

Qu'est-ce qu'un berger du caucase ?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Septembre 2010)

Réponse à choix multiple:

C'est ça:





Ou bien ça:




C'est sympa comme coin, le caucase ?


----------



## Pamoi (1 Octobre 2010)

oui, tu devrait visiter (à l'occase !!)

qui est-ce ?


----------



## Aescleah (1 Octobre 2010)

Il s'agit de Sergeï Bwasanswav. Parait qu'il a une sacré descente. 

Tu veux ses coordonnées ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2010)

Non merci.

Tu mets quoi dans ton café ?


----------



## shogun HD (1 Octobre 2010)

du pastaga 

et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2010)

Noir

Pourquoi l'aigle est-il une figure emblématique de l'histoire ?


----------



## shogun HD (2 Octobre 2010)

L'aigle est une figure très courante dans l'histoire. On le retrouve depuis très longtemps sur les blasons des plus grands. L'aigle bicéphale (à deux têtes) remonte au temps des romains.

Cette tête symbolise le maintien de l'empire entre l'Orient et l'Occident. Plus tard, l'empereur d'Allemagne, Otton 1er l'utilise ainsi que les tsars de Russie. Charlemagne utilise l'aigle mais avec une seule tête. 

Sa tête est alors tournée vers la gauche pour indiquer qu'il a restauré l'empire d'Occident.
L'Aigle est le symbole de la réussite et de la puissance.





j'astiquais mon fouet et ?


----------



## Old Timer (3 Octobre 2010)

Je me foulai le pouce gauche, cela c'est passé un dimanche après-midi juste après que...


----------



## LeProf (3 Octobre 2010)

... je pense à te dire que tu t'es gouré de jeux ou alors de revoir les règles de celui-ci...


Elle est où ta question ??


----------



## shogun HD (3 Octobre 2010)

et...pan le coup est parti 


déjà debout ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2010)

Debout est un grand mot, couché dans mon lit avec mon MacBook Air 

Pourquoi dit-on d'un diabétique qu'il est en une lune de miel ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Octobre 2010)

Sais pas.

Quel miel aimes tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2010)

Je n'aime pas le miel.

Dimanche de détente pour toi ?


----------



## shogun HD (3 Octobre 2010)

nan week end à tchernobyl

tout est étrangement calme,nan ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Octobre 2010)

L'oeil du cyclone...

T'entends pas la tempête qui approche ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2010)

Je n'entends malheureusement plus rien.

Pourquoi le poisson clown vit-il en symbiose avec l'anémone ?


----------



## shogun HD (3 Octobre 2010)

il ont fait un deal il ya très très longtemps le clown nettoie et l'anémone ne le pique pas c'est tout.


excels tu au barres parallèles ?


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Octobre 2010)

Non, plutôt aux barres chocolatés 
Apprécies tu les Albizias ?


----------



## shogun HD (3 Octobre 2010)

:mouais:mouais ça fait vielle cocote 


Si tu me quittes est-ce que je peux venir aussi?


----------



## Pamoi (3 Octobre 2010)

C'est fait pour

Pourquoi un capitaine ?


----------



## Old Timer (3 Octobre 2010)

Parce que ça prend toujours quelqu'un pour diriger le troupeau.


À quoi sert la pudeur?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2010)

À ne pas trop dévoiler

À quoi sert l'impudeur ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Octobre 2010)

A prendre le frais.

Apéro le lundi ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2010)

Et tous les autres jours

Ta saison favorite ?


----------



## LeProf (4 Octobre 2010)

La saison 1 de Dr House ! 

L'univers est-il fini ou infini ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2010)

Infini

Et la connerie ?


----------



## shogun HD (4 Octobre 2010)

sans bornes............



as-tu des nouvelles de  loeb ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2010)

Lobe de l'oreille ?

Pourquoi dit-on ''avoir la gueule enfarinée'' ?


----------



## Pamoi (4 Octobre 2010)

ça doit avoir un rapport avec les boulangers, le lever tôt, etc ....

tu es un rat des villes ou un rat des champs ?


----------



## Aescleah (4 Octobre 2010)

Un rat leur.

C'est grave ?


----------



## Pamoi (4 Octobre 2010)

pas trop, non

_Un rat-leur sachant raler rale-t-il sans son rat ??_


----------



## Aescleah (4 Octobre 2010)

Absolument.

Je peux dire une connerie ?


----------



## Pamoi (4 Octobre 2010)

On attend avec impatience

tu peux dire une connerie ?


----------



## Aescleah (4 Octobre 2010)

Oui, je peux. Merci.

Démocratiquement, tu trouves qu'elle envoie la demoiselle ?


----------



## Pamoi (4 Octobre 2010)

un idéal démocratique, certains devraient en prendre de la graine 

démocratie américaine, I presume ?


----------



## collodion (4 Octobre 2010)

Autant qu'une baudruche.

Recherches tu la femme parfaite ?

Edit : zut...


----------



## LeProf (4 Octobre 2010)

Non, elle n'existe pas !

Quel est le sens de la Vie ?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Octobre 2010)

direct.


tu te drogues?


----------



## Old Timer (4 Octobre 2010)

Pas du tout.

Pourquoi les planètes tournent autour du soleil?


----------



## Aescleah (5 Octobre 2010)

Parce qu'elles lui tombent dessus.

Comment peux-tu estimer la puissance du Soleil simplement avec ta main et une ampoule de 100 watts ?


----------



## Pamoi (5 Octobre 2010)

je me demande surtout pourquoi on ferait une chose pareille plutot que comment on peut la faire 

Bon, comment on peut la faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2010)

Je sais pas 

Les proxénètes mangent t'il souvent des maquereaux ?


----------



## Schattenreve (5 Octobre 2010)

c'est des maquereaux non? mais je crois qu'ils sont un peu cannibales....

Pourquoi est-on toujours occupé à attendre sa femme?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2010)

Parce qu'on toujours un peu déçu ?

Tu aimes le Waterzooi ?


----------



## Pamoi (5 Octobre 2010)

Jamais goûté. 

Tu ne préfères pas un bon kip curry dans une friterie ??


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2010)

Ça marche.

Que seriez-vous prêt a faire pour sauver votre vie?


----------



## Schattenreve (5 Octobre 2010)

rien.

Pourquoi voudrait on sauver sa vie si elle doit se terminer de toutes façon?


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Octobre 2010)

simplement pour vérifier quelle se termine un jour
sait-on jamais ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2010)

On peut voir les choses comme ça.

Une vie sans examen ne vaut pas la peine d'être vécue ?


----------



## Old Timer (5 Octobre 2010)

L'examen consiste avant tout à évaluer, à considérer avec attention pour  se rendre compte. Ainsi, parler d'une vie sans examen, c'est  évoquer une vie dans laquelle il n'y aurait pas de retour sur soi,  d'interrogation sur le sens et la valeur.



Avons-nous un ange gardien?


----------



## shogun HD (6 Octobre 2010)

certainement 


je crois que tu es de royan. nan ?


----------



## LeProf (6 Octobre 2010)

Nan !

Pourquoi une telle question ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2010)

Pour savoir ta localisation ?

Pourquoi dit-on ''La femme de César ne doit pas être soupçonnée'' ?


----------



## Schattenreve (6 Octobre 2010)

On dit ça? savais pas, mais c'est faux, on soupçonne bien la femme de notre président, alors pourquoi pas celle d'un empereur?

Seriez-vous d'accord avec l'affirmation suivante: Le plus grand cadeaux de dieu à l'homme est le libre arbitre, nous ne pouvons donc pas le blâmer de nous avoir abandonné lorsque nous voyons la famine et les guerres, c'est ce que nous avons fait ce don qu'il nous à fait?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2010)

Noui

Tu bouffes quoi ce soir ?


----------



## Old Timer (6 Octobre 2010)

Escalope de veau parmigiana.


Qu'est-ce qu'un vice caché?


----------



## shogun HD (6 Octobre 2010)

Le vice caché rend la chose vendue impropre à l'usage auquel on la destine.  


un dessert pour terminer ?


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Octobre 2010)

Une glace aux pruneaux et à l'armagnac.
Et après café, thé, sieste ou exercice physique ?


----------



## Aescleah (6 Octobre 2010)

Un autre café 

Sinon, la démocratie, complète ou limitée ?..


----------



## Pamoi (6 Octobre 2010)

complète sur circuit, limitée sur route ouverte

peut on juger une démocratie à la taille des bonnets ?


----------



## Aescleah (6 Octobre 2010)

Je pense que oui. Un théoricien moderne en a d'ailleurs fait une démonstration éblouissante sur MacGé récemment. Je laisse les curieux la trouver...

Pour le courageux/la courageuse qui aura cherché, cette théorie vous semble-t-elle intéressante ?


----------



## flammes (6 Octobre 2010)

Il serait intéressant de l'approfondir. As tu deux cachets d'aspirine ?


----------



## Old Timer (7 Octobre 2010)

J'en ai.

Mais pourquoi seulement deux?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)

Parce que trois c'est trop

Pourquoi le drapeau japonais est blanc avec un rond rouge ?


----------



## Aescleah (7 Octobre 2010)

Hinomaru représente le disque solaire.

Comment le Japon a-til été formé, d'après la légende ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)

Par ici

Le thé est-il aussi excitant que le café ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)

Pas sur moi, en tous cas - mais c'est beaucoup une question de fermentation des feuilles et de durée d'infusion.

Thé noir ou thé vert ?


----------



## flammes (7 Octobre 2010)

Thé noir. Earl Grey, c'est mieux ! 

Avec ou sans lait ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (7 Octobre 2010)

avec, mais juste un nuage...

et les nuages, ça fait longtemps la dernière fois que tu a cherché des monstres cachés dedans?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)

Non j'aime regarder les nuages 

Pourquoi dit-on ''Au pied de la lettre'' ?


----------



## Old Timer (7 Octobre 2010)

La signification de cette expression veut dire qu'une personne exécute un ordre d'une autre de façon scrupuleuse.


Qu'est-ce qu'un varlopeux de nuages?


----------



## LeProf (7 Octobre 2010)

C'est une très bonne question !!! je suis content que tu me l'ai posé ...

Ta contrepàtrie favorite ?


----------



## Old Timer (7 Octobre 2010)

La flotte de reine est prête 
et non pas : La plotte de la reine est frette


Et la tienne?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2010)

Des gens qui lisent la règle du jeu avant d'essayer d'y participer...

Tu vois ce que je veux dire ?


----------



## Pamoi (8 Octobre 2010)

S'agissant de williamle123, je pense qu'il s'en cogne un peu ...

Tous les nioubes à 1 message qui postent des c*nneries dans la salle de jeu ces jours-ci sont ils un ou plusieurs multi-pseudos ??


----------



## tirhum (8 Octobre 2010)

Multi-pseudo, nan...
Juste un bot qui ne spamme pas dès le premier message...
(cf sa signature)
Quelques messages "anodins" pour ne pas se faire flinguer tout de suite et après...
Combien de posts va-t-il attendre avant de nous "parler" de son agence de voyage ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2010)

2

Pourquoi dit-on ''Bête comme chou'' ?


----------



## mac-william (8 Octobre 2010)

parce que le chou est le plus bête des légumes.

Quel est le légume le plus intelligent ?


----------



## Old Timer (8 Octobre 2010)

Mon fils (je le considère comme un légume, mais en fait il est très intelligent).


Qu'est-ce qu'une mère poule?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2010)

Ben une mère qui protège son enfant.

Quel comportement vous gêne chez les autres ?


----------



## LeProf (9 Octobre 2010)

La connerie...

Quel livre prendrais-tu avec toi si tu devais passer une semaine sur une ile déserte ?


----------



## shogun HD (9 Octobre 2010)

l'ile du docteur moreau 



et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2010)

Si c'est un homme

Comme film ?


----------



## Old Timer (9 Octobre 2010)

Cast Away (Seul au monde) 


Avec quel actrice ou acteur?


----------



## shogun HD (9 Octobre 2010)

uma thurman  :love:


et pour toi qui serait-ce ?


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Octobre 2010)

Maryline :love:

mensurations ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2010)

20 cm

Tu as vu Des Hommes et des Dieux ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Octobre 2010)

Des hommes j'en vois tous les jours. Des dieux, j'en ai jamais vu.

SI la religion catholique est monothéiste, pour quoi dans leur bouquin il est constamment fait mention de "Dieux" et non de "Dieu" ?


----------



## shogun HD (10 Octobre 2010)

parce que à dieux c'est mieux 


t'es iphone ou ipad ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Octobre 2010)

TU cliques sur ce truc là: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sous mon avatar et tu auras la réponse à ta question !

Es-tu feignant, ou plutôt gros bosseur ?


----------



## Old Timer (10 Octobre 2010)

Plutôt gros bosseur feignant.

Parachute ou plongée?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2010)

Parachute.

Pourquoi dit-on ''filer du mauvais coton'' ?


----------



## LeProf (10 Octobre 2010)

Pour ne pas dire "filer comme le vent" ... ? 

Quel est ton projet auquel tu tiens le plus ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2010)

Vivre un peu mieux

Comment se déroule la cérémonie du henné des mariages orientaux ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Octobre 2010)

Aucune idée, c'est sûrement long et barbant...

Tu t'ennuies facilement ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2010)

Ouais

Que faire quand cela arrive ?


----------



## Old Timer (11 Octobre 2010)

Du tricot.


Pourquoi les femmes dans Lost sont toujours épilées après des mois de survie sur l'île ?


----------



## shogun HD (12 Octobre 2010)

parce qu'elles sont mortes 


iphone 4 ou 3GS ?


----------



## LeProf (12 Octobre 2010)

3G pour l'instant, j'attends peut être la version 5 pour changer ... cela dépendra de ce qu'elle apporte en plus.

Pourquoi vouloir constamment changer ou renouveler son matériel alors que ce dernier fonctionne très bien ? esclave de la mode ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2010)

Esclave de la pub.

Tu renouvelles souvent ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2010)

Mieux vaut un peu savamment choisi qu'un trop compulsivement acquis.

Mais de quoi parlions-nous au juste ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2010)

Je ne parlais pas aux justes, je vous parlais à vous...

Tu crois que tu aurais eu les tripes de sauver des juifs pendant la guerre ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je ne parlais pas aux justes, je vous parlais à vous...
> 
> Tu crois que tu aurais eu les tripes de sauver des juifs pendant la guerre ?



J'espère que je les aurais eu et pas que pour eux d'ailleurs .

As-tu le courage des désespérés, des timides voire le courage, rare, de prendre les décisions difficiles ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2010)

Non pas du tout

Pourquoi dit-on ''le café du pauvre'' ?


----------



## LeProf (13 Octobre 2010)

je n'en sais rien ... tu as de ces questions !! 

Tu es branché "origine des expressions" ??


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2010)

Non

Tu penses souvent à toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Octobre 2010)

Quand il s'agit de mes amis, je pense d'abord à eux puis à moi. Et je ne suis pas égocentrique ^^

Qui est ce qui t'a fait découvrir Apple ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2010)

Mon père

Pourquoi la pipistrelle vole t-elle la nuit ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2010)

Parce que la nuit tous les moustiques piqués de rave sortent pour faire la teuf.

Si on t'offrait d'aller sur la lune, irais-tu ?


----------



## Aski (14 Octobre 2010)

Passionné d'astronomie que je suis, oh que oui !!!


Tu veut que je te ramène quelques échantillons lunaires ?


----------



## arnowood (14 Octobre 2010)

avec plaisirs.

e*t toi tu me montre ta lune ?*


----------



## LeProf (14 Octobre 2010)

Cela ne me dérangerai pas ... mais je ne vois pas en quoi cela pourrait t'intéresser !! 

Pour ton épilation, que préfères-tu : la cire ? le rasoir ? la pince à épiler ?


----------



## Aski (14 Octobre 2010)

La tondeuse !
Avec différentes tailles de sabot selon la zone à épiler.


Tu veut peut-être les détails selon chaque partie ?


----------



## LeProf (15 Octobre 2010)

En effet, je n'attends plus que tes conseils pour passer à l'acte !!!

Y-a-t-il une heure, un jour, une lune particulier pour le faire ?


----------



## Aski (15 Octobre 2010)

Le premier Mercredi du mois au lever du soleil pour les aisselles, le second Jeudi du mois à 11h pétantes pour le torse et chaque vendredi à l'aube pour le maillot. Selon mes théories cela permet de ralentir la repousse du poil !
Choisi ton sabot pour chaque partie.


Besoin d'aide ?


----------



## arnowood (15 Octobre 2010)

pour ma part oui.. c est plutot Dru et je crais fort de ne pouvoir y arriver seul...

y a que moi ou vous aussi c est dru ?


----------



## Aski (15 Octobre 2010)

ça l'était, mais plus maintenant.

A poil et passe moi la tondeuse, je commence par ou ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Octobre 2010)

Par la porte de derrière.

Y'a d'la lumière ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2010)

Pas trop

Tu es content de ta vie jusqu'à présent ?


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Octobre 2010)

Pfffff ! jamais content  surtout de la vie des autres parfois :rose:
En fait, si, j'ai la santé et ceux que j'aime aussi, alors ça va

Quelle parure pour le prochain Hiver ?


----------



## LeProf (15 Octobre 2010)

String léopard et talons aiguilles ....

Quelle est ta saison préférée ?


----------



## Aski (16 Octobre 2010)

L'été !


T'aura assez chaud comme ça ?


----------



## LeProf (16 Octobre 2010)

Oui, car je suis chaud comme les braises...

Converse ou clarks ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2010)

Converse !

Pourquoi les chats se couchent toujours dans les valises ou les sacs de voyage ?


----------



## LeProf (16 Octobre 2010)

Pour être de la partie.

Caleçon ou boxer ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2010)

Boxer

Manches longues ou courtes ?


----------



## shogun HD (16 Octobre 2010)

courte 


peugeot 5008 ou 3008 ?


----------



## LeProf (16 Octobre 2010)

aucune des deux ... je n'aime pas les peugeots ! 

familiale ou sportive ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2010)

Sportive

Les abeilles meurent en hiver ?


----------



## Old Timer (17 Octobre 2010)

Les abeilles femelles hivernent.


Comment appelle-t-on un chauffeur de corbillard ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2010)

Un pilote DC

Qui est Dieu ?


----------



## Aski (18 Octobre 2010)

Malheureusement ce n'est pas moi.


Tu voulais demander un service ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2010)

Non

Tu aimes le saumon ?


----------



## Old Timer (18 Octobre 2010)

Mium, mium, mium, surtout fumé.

Aime-tu la pêche?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2010)

Oui

Quelle est l'origine de mort de rire ?


----------



## Old Timer (20 Octobre 2010)

Je n'en ai aucune idée, mais j'aimerais bien le savoir.


S'il y a la vitesse de la lumière, quelle est la vitesse de la noirceur?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2010)

0 secondes

Pourquoi dit on ''se mettre la rate au court bouillon ?''


----------



## Pamoi (21 Octobre 2010)

C'est une expression philosophico-culinaire, je ne suis pas compétent pour y répondre.

Pourquoi l&#8217;avortement est-il remboursé par la sécu 5 mois avant la naissance et passible de perpétuité 5 mois après?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2010)

Je ne sais pas 

Ta sauce froide préférée ?


----------



## LeProf (21 Octobre 2010)

Sauce chinoise de Mc Do 

As-tu déjà fait une manifestation ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Octobre 2010)

plus d'une oui!


comptes tu (re)faire une manifestation prochainement?


----------



## LeProf (21 Octobre 2010)

c'est inévitable !

Pourquoi la nuit tous les chats sont gris ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Octobre 2010)

parce que les petits poissons rouge!

combien de concert par mois en moyenne?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2010)

0

Ta soupe préférée ?


----------



## Old Timer (23 Octobre 2010)

Soupe Thaïlandaise


BD préférée?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2010)

Tintin

Prochain achat ?


----------



## LeProf (23 Octobre 2010)

compulsif et non programmé ... donc on verra bien ! 

sixties, seventies or eighties ?


----------



## Old Timer (23 Octobre 2010)

Sixties.

Si rien ne se colle au Téflon, comment l'a-t-on collé à la poêle ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2010)

À la colle

Tu en as déjà sniffé ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Octobre 2010)

Yop !

De la colle ?


----------



## Old Timer (24 Octobre 2010)

Yeah


Du Teflon?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2010)

À 4 pattes

Comment dit-on en basque 'chat domestique' ?


----------



## Djonkoya (25 Octobre 2010)

Katu etxetiarra. Pourquoi pas après tout...



Vous lynchez les Nioug ici ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2010)

Non pas chez nous.

Tu fêtes Halloween ?


----------



## Aski (26 Octobre 2010)

Non, mais ça ne t'empêche pas de me donner tes bonbons.


Tu me proposes quoi ?


----------



## Djonkoya (26 Octobre 2010)

Je te propose d'arrêter le racket de bonbons...
http://clickortreat.blogspot.com/

Tu préférerais pas une p'tite soupe à la citrouille ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2010)

Non merci

Des saucisses aux lentilles plutôt ?


----------



## Aski (26 Octobre 2010)

Je veux bien, j'ai faim.


C'est toi qui cuisine ?


----------



## LeProf (26 Octobre 2010)

Cela m'arrive .... même si je n'ai pas trop le temps, j'aime bien cuisiner.

Plutôt salé ou sucré ?


----------



## Old Timer (26 Octobre 2010)

Sucré.

Sucre de canne ou sucre d'érable?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2010)

Sucre de canne 

Pourquoi le mot : ''glamour'' ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Octobre 2010)

Pour _Glamourous_

Pourquoi les CRS mettent-ils leur armure en bas de la rue ?


----------



## Aski (28 Octobre 2010)

Dès que j'en voit un, je lui pose la question.


Je te met en relation avec lui ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2010)

Non merci 

Tu crois en la magie ?


----------



## LeProf (28 Octobre 2010)

La magie de l'amour ? .... oui !!!

Copperfield ou Majax ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2010)

Majax

Quelle est l&#8217;origine de l&#8217;expression «Qui va à la chasse perd sa place» ?


----------



## Old Timer (29 Octobre 2010)

Le 6 décembre 1854, un conseiller fédéral suisse, le Bernois Ulrich  Ochsenbein n'est pas réélu. Les radicaux et les conservateurs se mettent  à collaborer et Ochsenbein se trouve pris entre deux feux. Mais il  n'est pas présent, car parti à la chasse, le jour de l'élection au  Conseil fédéral. Au sixième tour, c'est le Bernois Jakob Stämpfli qui  est élu. Depuis, ladage est resté.

Du moins c'est une des explications.


Croyez-vous aux fantômes?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2010)

Non.

Scampis diaboliques ou au curry ?


----------



## Old Timer (29 Octobre 2010)

Au curry.

D'où vient la superstition qu'il ne faut pas ouvrir un parapluie dans une maison?


----------



## LeProf (30 Octobre 2010)

Va savoir ....

Athée ou croyant ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2010)

Agnostique 

Croissants ou pains au chocolat ?


----------



## Aski (30 Octobre 2010)

Croissants trempés dans mon chocolat chaud. (jaimais de café moi)


Tu bois souvent du café ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2010)

Tous les matins.

Et du thé ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Octobre 2010)

Tous les matins, du grand Yunnan, corsé mais agréable.

Connais tu la Chicorée ?


----------



## Old Timer (30 Octobre 2010)

Ouache c'est dégeu.


Aimez-vous le porto?


----------



## iMacounet (30 Octobre 2010)

Old Timer a dit:


> Ouache c'est dégeu.
> 
> 
> Aimez-vous le porto?


Non.

Qui aime le café au génépi ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2010)

Pas moi

Le bonheur peut-il nous échapper pour toujours ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Octobre 2010)

J'ai la naïveté de croire que non.

Es tu naïf ?


----------



## Aski (31 Octobre 2010)

On m'a déjà reproché de l'être.


Tu crois que c'est vraiment préjudiciable d'être naïf ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2010)

Je pense vraiment que oui malheureusement !

Tu es têtu ?


----------



## Aski (31 Octobre 2010)

Aussi !


Y a beaucoup d'enfants qui sonnent chez toi ce soir ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Octobre 2010)

Non.

J'ai pas de bonbecs. Elle vient d'où cette fête d'Halloween ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2010)

Halloween est une fête folklorique et païenne traditionnelle ayant une lointaine origine celtique.

Tu va te recueillir sur des tombes aujourd'hui ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Novembre 2010)

Sur celle de Jim ouais 

Un gratin de citrouille au déjeuner, ça te tente ?


----------



## Aski (1 Novembre 2010)

J'ai bien fait une soupe de potiron et purée de potiron hier soir.
Pourquoi pas.


Et le reste de bonbons qui n'a pas été donné hier soir avec ça, ça te va ?


----------



## Old Timer (1 Novembre 2010)

Si c'est du chocolat ça va.

Pour ou contre la peine de mort?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2010)

Contre

Burger maison ou dans un fast food ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Novembre 2010)

Maison stp
Quel rapport avec Rodolphe Burger ?


----------



## Aski (1 Novembre 2010)

C'est lui qui a inventé le Burger.


Mais pourquoi il n'y a plus de Burger King ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2010)

Je ne sais pas mais ça manque.

Comment les Romains appelaient-ils la Grande-Bretagne ?


----------



## Aski (1 Novembre 2010)

Je ne sait pas, j'imagine que c'est parce que c'est comme la Bretagne, (culture celte) et que c'est plus grand !


Plausible ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2010)

Plausible

Dur dur le retour après des longs week-end ?


----------



## Tekta (2 Novembre 2010)

A qui le dis tu...

T'as fait quoi de beau?


----------



## LeProf (2 Novembre 2010)

La fête !!!

Quel est l'avenir de l'homme ?


----------



## Old Timer (2 Novembre 2010)

La mort.


Que faisait Dieu avant la création?


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Novembre 2010)

Il songeait à la création.


Le voisin du dessus, j'le bute ?


----------



## Aski (3 Novembre 2010)

Oui, découpe le en petit morceaux.


On le dégustera au barbecue ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2010)

Avec plaisir !

Tu prends des vitamines ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Novembre 2010)

De type à base de raison ou de houblon oui.

Te sens tu nerveux après avoir pris des vitamines ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2010)

Non.

Et avec de la coke ?


----------



## Old Timer (3 Novembre 2010)

Moi non, mes passagers oui.

Pourquoi le pingouin de Linux s'appelle Tux ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Novembre 2010)

Parce que Guy Tux, ça sonne bien.

Léon Citron c'était pas mal non plus, qu'en penses tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2010)

Joli jeu de main

T'aimes la tartiflette ?


----------



## Aski (4 Novembre 2010)

La seule chose qui me pose problème là dedans, c'est les lardons. Non pas que je refuse le porc, mais je n'aime pas les lardons.


Tu m'en prépare une sans lardons ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2010)

Avec plaisir.

Tu vas souvent chez le médecin ?


----------



## Old Timer (4 Novembre 2010)

Pas souvent.

Pourquoi le froid donne envie d'uriner?


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Novembre 2010)

Parce que le chaud donne soif...

Un avis sur ma voisine du dessus ?


----------



## collodion (5 Novembre 2010)

ça m'a tout l'air d'être un voisin...

Ta meilleure idée cadeau ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2010)

Une baffe

Ta radio favorite ?


----------



## Aski (5 Novembre 2010)

Radio Aski, elle diffuse tout les titres de ma bibliothèque iTunes. A moins que ce ne soit celle de mon crane ...


Je ressort d'un entretient d'embauche, on croise les doigts ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2010)

Moi aussi, croisons les ensemble 

C'est dans quoi ?


----------



## Aski (5 Novembre 2010)

Informatique. Assistance par téléphone pour des sociétés.


Quel est le dernier endroit ou tu as rêver de faire un attentat ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Novembre 2010)

Au boulot.

Je vises qui ?


----------



## Aski (5 Novembre 2010)

Ton nouveau collègue qui te fait passer pour un abruti auprès de la direction.


Tu compte procéder comment ?


----------



## Old Timer (5 Novembre 2010)

Avec un bazooka.


À quel moment?


----------



## Aski (5 Novembre 2010)

Faut un préparer un qui le visera juste au moment ou il rentre de sa pause déjeuner.

Qu'en dit tu ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Novembre 2010)

J'm'en branle.

A ton avis, si j'file 20 à ma voisine du dessus pour qu'elle me joue un morceau de flûte à bec, elle risque de mal le prendre ?


----------



## Old Timer (6 Novembre 2010)

En autant que tu ne lui demande pas «Mon beau sapin» y en aura pas de problèmes.

Mais est-ce qu'elle a un copain?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Novembre 2010)

C'est fort probable.

Sais-tu jouer "mon beau sapin" au piano ?


----------



## itobenmac (6 Novembre 2010)

euh non

Que vas-tu demander au Père Noël ?


----------



## LeProf (7 Novembre 2010)

Un MBA me tenterai bien ... mais j'hésite sur la taille 11" ou 13" ....

geek attitude ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2010)

Oui.

Pourquoi dit-on ''se mettre en quatre'' ?


----------



## LeProf (7 Novembre 2010)

Parce qu'en hui, c'est plus dur à faire !! 

Magic mouse ou magic trackpad ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2010)

Magic Mouse

De quoi mourrez-vous d'envie ?


----------



## Aski (7 Novembre 2010)

D'un nouveau MacBook Pro 13 pouces, ou bien d'un Mac Mini allié à une tablette. (sachant que je possède déjà écran et clavier).


Mais pourquoi il fait que pleuvoir depuis plusieurs jours ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Novembre 2010)

L'automne ne fait que passer avant l'hiver.

Coca Cola ou Pepsi ?


----------



## Old Timer (7 Novembre 2010)

Coca avec beaucoup de rhum.


Pourquoi les Simpson sont jaunes ?


----------



## itobenmac (7 Novembre 2010)

La réponse est trop longue... tu peux aller la voir ici.

Quel temps a-t-il fait chez toi aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Old Timer (7 Novembre 2010)

2 degrés très ensoleillé.



Pourquoi les girafes ont la langue bleue?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Novembre 2010)

Surement pas à cause des Dragibus 

Dragibus ou fraise tagada ?


----------



## itobenmac (8 Novembre 2010)

fraise tagada

Assis ou couché ?


----------



## Aski (8 Novembre 2010)

Assis sur mon petit cul.


Tu dors plutôt assis, debout, ou couché ?


----------



## Aescleah (8 Novembre 2010)

Quand il m'arrive de dormir, chose peu fréquente, en général je suis couché !

Dormir, pour toi, c'est simplement parce que c'est nécessaire, ou c'est aussi un plaisir ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2010)

Simplement parce que c'est nécessaire mais une bonne nuit qui me met en forme le lendemain :love:

T'a déjà essayé les somnifères ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Novembre 2010)

Oui, mais j'en prends que quand c'est vraiment nécessaire.

Lit simple ou lit double ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Novembre 2010)

Lit à partouzes :style:
Une cagoles qui chante à voix haute (et surtout très très très très très très faux) dans la cage d'escalier en montant dans son clapier de 12m2 au 5ième, ça tétonne ?


----------



## Old Timer (9 Novembre 2010)

Ça ne m'étonne pas.


Mais une cagole t'es sûr?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2010)

Pas sûr.


L'ours blanc polaire hiberne-t-il et si oui durant quels mois ?


----------



## mtcubix (9 Novembre 2010)

IL ya tellement de questions,

Pourquoi il n'y a jamais de réponses ????


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Novembre 2010)

Bonne question, je n'en ai pas la moindre idée 

Pourquoi l'ours blanc est-il blanc ?


----------



## Aski (9 Novembre 2010)

A force de rester sur de la glace, la couleur a finie par déteindre sur lui.


Mais pourquoi l'ours brun est-il brun alors ?


----------



## Old Timer (9 Novembre 2010)

Par manque de papier Q peut-être!


Pourquoi l'ours noir est noir?


----------



## Aski (9 Novembre 2010)

C'est à force de travailler dans les mines.


Ou sont les ours d'autres couleurs ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Novembre 2010)

Ils se sont cachés dans les sachets d'Haribo Gold Bear.

Bonbon ou Chewing-gum ?


----------



## itobenmac (9 Novembre 2010)

chewing-gum

Quel est ton animal préféré ?


----------



## High Mack (9 Novembre 2010)

La panthère noire.

- Jailbreaker juste pour désimlocker, c'est risqué ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2010)

Bof non je crois pas.

Pourquoi dit-on ''course à l'échalote'' ?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Novembre 2010)

La date d'apparition de cette expression n'est pas connue, mais elle est citée, dans son sens premier, par Robert Sabatier dans 'Trois sucettes à la menthe', ce qui voudrait dire qu'elle existait déjà vers 1930.

Dans le sens initial, le fait d'attraper quelqu'un par le fond du pantalon, c'est aussi le tenir par la 'peau des fesses'.
Or, en argot, l'oignon désigne la fesse, le cul ou l'anus ('occupe-toi de tes oignons !'). Comme, dans les plaisanteries populaires, il était facile de remplacer l'oignon par l'échalote, on explique comment cette expression a pu naître.

Palpitant, tout ça, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Novembre 2010)

Très !

Pourquoi dit-on : "j_'lui boufferai bien le petit abricot_" ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2010)

Par pulsion 

Ton fruit préféré ?


----------



## itobenmac (10 Novembre 2010)

La banane (ça va avec l'abricot XD )

Que vois-tu de ta fenêtre ?


----------



## High Mack (10 Novembre 2010)

Le Stade de France (je travaille en face).

Après un 3GS, mieux vaut acheter un 4G ou attendre le 5 ?


----------



## LeProf (10 Novembre 2010)

Moi j'attendrai le 5 ... d'ailleurs je n'ai que le 3G.... autant attendre une bonne évolution 

MBA 11" ou 13" ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2010)

11"

Le Mac de te rêves ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Novembre 2010)

Je ne rêve pas d'ordinateurs 

D'une manière générale, à quoi bon attendre ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Novembre 2010)

Pour enfin voir la faucheuse.

La voisine... nan rien. 

T'as faim ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Novembre 2010)

Oui.

Toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Novembre 2010)

Non, ca va j'ai bien mangé ?

Tu as mangé quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2010)

Pâtes sauce tomate

Peut-on deviner la personnalité d'un homme en voyant sa femme ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Novembre 2010)

Non, on peut déjà être à côté de la plaque avec des gens que l'on "connaît", donc bon...

Quand tu joues, tu triches (peu importe le jeu) ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2010)

Ça dépend si je gagne ou perd mais généralement non.

As-tu peur des singes ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Novembre 2010)

Pas vraiment, mais je ne serrerai pas la main d'un gorille 

Jeux de stratégie, "MEUPORG", ou fps ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Novembre 2010)

De tout !

Les jeux video, c'est le mal ?


----------



## mtcubix (11 Novembre 2010)

oui, le mâle absolu

cela doit réveiller de vielles pulsions, qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (11 Novembre 2010)

J'en pense que j'ai des pulsions malsaines depuis plus d'une semaine vis-à-vis de ma voisine...

Doit-elle le savoir, ou j'lui fait la surprise ?


----------



## shogun HD (11 Novembre 2010)

surprise 

et après ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Novembre 2010)

Fais-lui la surprise !

Dis-moi, c'est pas aussi la copine de ton meilleur pote, ta voisine ? 

EDITH: Et merde ! Toasted


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2010)

Non

Tu aimes les toasts ?


----------



## Aescleah (12 Novembre 2010)

Oui, au ptit déj', c'est indispensable.

Si tu devais n'en choisir qu'une, quelle serait pour toi la chose la plus indispensable ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Novembre 2010)

Une bouteille de Chardonnay, bien fraîche.

Toi ?


----------



## shogun HD (12 Novembre 2010)

hepatoum :mouais: j'ai fait la fête 

petit déjeuner aux fruits de mer ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Novembre 2010)

Ma foi, pourquoi pas à condition d'avoir des comprimés contre la nausée 

Si je te file 100e là tout de suite, t'en fais quoi ?


----------



## collodion (12 Novembre 2010)

J'tinvite au restau.

Combien de fois sonne ton réveil avant que tu ne te lèves ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2010)

Je n'ai pas de réveil.

Ton premier geste quand tu te réveilles.


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Novembre 2010)

Me dire qu'il faut que je me lève 
un beau soleil d'automne comme ce jour, met-il ton coeur en joie ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Novembre 2010)

Oui. Seulement, chez moi, pas de soleil...

Et une bonne averse sur le coin de la figure, ça te rafraichit ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Novembre 2010)

Oui,  j'aime bien.

Il pleut chez vous ?


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Novembre 2010)

Oui lorsqu'il ne fait pas beau comme aujourd'hui avec une douceur extravagante.
réchauffement climatique ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Novembre 2010)

Un peu mais il a fait moche toute la journée, vive l'automne.

Il va faire beau quand ?


----------



## Aski (14 Novembre 2010)

SI la météo ne se trompe pas, ça devrais commencer à s'améliorer demain, du moins en ce qui concerne la région parisienne ...


Quelqu'un a fait la danse de la pluie toute la semaine ?


----------



## Aescleah (14 Novembre 2010)

Si c'est la cas, pauvre type...

Une pinte de mousse bien fraîche, ça te tente ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Novembre 2010)

Bien sûr, rien qu'une bonne pression pour en faire descendre une autre après le boulot 

Qui veut bien payer sa tournée ?


----------



## Old Timer (14 Novembre 2010)

Moi, mais en monnaie de singe seulement.


Au fait, pourquoi dit-on en monnaie de singe?


----------



## Aescleah (14 Novembre 2010)

Au XIIIe siècle, Saint-Louis décida qu'il faudrait payer une taxe pour emprunter le pont qui, à Paris, reliait l'île de la Cité à la rue Saint-Jacques.
Il y avait toutefois une exception à cette règle : les forains, bateleurs ou jongleurs qui possédaient un singe pouvaient, en guise de paiement, faire faire son numéro à leur animal.

C'est cette forme de paiement particulier qui a donné naissance à notre monnaie de singe.

Bon, et sinon, la famille, tout ça, ça va ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Novembre 2010)

Toussa, voussa, sava, et ta ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2010)

Na

Semaine fantastique à venir ?


----------



## link.javaux (14 Novembre 2010)

ou pas

bleu ou blanc ?


----------



## Aescleah (14 Novembre 2010)

Rouges et jaunes à ptits pois.

Et tes chaussettes ?


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Novembre 2010)

Blanches. 

et ton chapeau ?


----------



## Aski (14 Novembre 2010)

J'en ai pas, mais mon bonnet est équipé d'un pompon à gyrophare. C'est pour passer devant tout le monde quand il y a la queu à un guichet ...


Et ton slip ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Novembre 2010)

Seule ma copine peut avoir des infos sur mes slip, mais je vais faire une exception pour vous :love:
Slip bleu homme petit bateau à rayures 

Lunettes ou lentilles de contact ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Novembre 2010)

Lunettes.

Clopes ou pipe ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2010)

Les deux en même temps

Un cigare également ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Novembre 2010)

Non, juste un join 

tu t'es réveillé à quelle heure ?


----------



## Wizrdcat (16 Novembre 2010)

midi 


aller se coucher tard ou aller se coucher tôt ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Novembre 2010)

Cela dépend des jours...

Qui dort dîne ?


----------



## High Mack (16 Novembre 2010)

Qui dort loupe peut-être un bon repas ...

Anelka en équipe de France ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Novembre 2010)

La France a une équipe de foot ? Ah, je pensais que c'était juste des rigolos qui courraient derrière une ba-balle :rateau: (dsl, fallait que je la fasse )

France Championne en 1998
France ridicule en 2002
France Vice-Championne en 2006
France ridicule en 2010
France Championne en 2014 ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Novembre 2010)

Mouais...

et si on disait qu'on n'en a rien à foutre du foot (et pas l'inverse hein) ?


----------



## Old Timer (16 Novembre 2010)

Rien à foutre du foot, je préfère le hockey.



Qui a dit le ridicule ne tue pas?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Novembre 2010)

Sais pas.

Le même qui a dit que l'argent ne fait pas le bonheur ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2010)

Ouais sans doute.

Quelles sont vos idées pour enseigner la tolérance autour de vous ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Novembre 2010)

Commencer par soi-même, tolérer les gens tolérants.

N'est il pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2010)

Exact

Tu aimes le fromage de chèvre ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Novembre 2010)

Yes

Et le fromage Corse ?


----------



## High Mack (17 Novembre 2010)

Pas trop, non, je préfère le vin corse.

HTML5 va-t-il vaincre Flash ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Novembre 2010)

Aucune idée...

Ce combat est il important ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2010)

Oui ça va changer la face de l'humanité

Pourquoi le crabe est-il un symbole depuis toujours ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Novembre 2010)

À cause du crabe tambour...

T'as aimé "Moi, moche et méchant" ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2010)

Pas vu.

Quel bon film à voir actuellement au cinéma ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Novembre 2010)

Moi moche et méchant, unstoppable et date limite sont terribles ! À voir =)

Es-tu cinéphile ?


----------



## High Mack (18 Novembre 2010)

Oui, même si le temps manque pour se faire des toiles.

Qu'as-tu commandé au Père Noël ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Novembre 2010)

Sa femme.

Tu crois au père Noël ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2010)

Oui bien sûr

Et en Saint Nicolas ?


----------



## collodion (18 Novembre 2010)

C'est le 6 décembre mais je ne fais rien de particulier pour l'honorer.

Quel genre de services es tu incapables de rendre ?


----------



## Old Timer (18 Novembre 2010)

Non

Saint Nicolas, c'est pas un gars qui aime les enfants ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h07 ----------

Oups trop tard


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Novembre 2010)

Il a peut être un penchant pour les gosses 

Tu vas offrir quoi à ton entourage pour Noel ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Novembre 2010)

Des cadeaux.

Tu aimes la période de  Noël ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2010)

J'aime moyennement.

Tu veux pour Noël ?


----------



## Aescleah (19 Novembre 2010)

Rien de spécial, en fait, Noël, je m'en cogne.

Pourquoi devoir attendre un "évènement" particulier pour faire des cadeaux ?


----------



## High Mack (19 Novembre 2010)

Parceque sinon, j'en fais pas.

Est-ce qu'Eric Woerth sera inculpé un jour ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2010)

Je ne pense pas 

Bon week-end en perspective ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Novembre 2010)

Encore rien de prévu, mais je l'espère.

Ou aimerais-tu partir en vacances ?


----------



## High Mack (19 Novembre 2010)

En Egypte ou au Brésil.

Sarkozy sera-il ré-élu en 2012 ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Novembre 2010)

Sais pas.

Y'a pas un autre truc de prévu en 2012 ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2010)

Un énième anniversaire

Mal de crâne aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Aescleah (20 Novembre 2010)

Non, pas aujourd'hui. Demain par contre... 

On va tous crever, comme diraiit Didier ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2010)

Ouais !

Comment récupérer de l'eau dans le désert ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Novembre 2010)

Demande à Amel Bent, elle s'aura te dire.

Crois tu que le 3D est l'avenir ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Novembre 2010)

C'est Dédé l'avenir 

Tu savais qu'il existait une radio "_débats de Gérard_" qui repasse les débats 24H/24H ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2010)

Non 

Si en 2012 Marine Le Pen remporte les élections, tu fais quoi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Novembre 2010)

Je me demanderai ce qu'est devenu la France avant de préparer un coup d'état  Je ressuscite Coluche et je le mets au pouvoir.

Et toi ?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Novembre 2010)

Bien si elle est élue c'est qu'une majorité a voté pour elle. La question à se poser dès lors est "Comment en-est on arrivé là ?".

M'enfin, tout ça n'est que suppositions inutiles, on verra ce qui arrivera, ou n'arrivera pas.

Le 21 décembre 2012, sera-ce la fin du monde ?


----------



## High Mack (21 Novembre 2010)

Si Marine Le Pen est présidente, ça y ressemblera.

Paris-Saint-Germain, ou Olympique de Marseille ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2010)

PSG

Basket ou foot ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Novembre 2010)




----------



## thunderheart (21 Novembre 2010)

L'OM ... c'est un mantra 

Aurai-je loupé un épisode suite à l'état comateux du jour ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Novembre 2010)

C'est dimanche, ça se pardonne 

Crois-tu que Bose est la meilleure marque de son ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2010)

Je ne sais pas 


Sennheiser plutôt ?


----------



## High Mack (22 Novembre 2010)

Il y en a plusieurs : Denon, Harmann Kardon ...

A la longue, est-ce que ça va vraiment être chiant de ne pas avoir de lecteur de Blue-Ray sur iMac ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Novembre 2010)

Pour le moment non, mais c'est vrai qu'à la longue ... On peut toujours télécharger les BR-rip avec une bonne qualité pour profiter de la HD 

McDo, Quick ou Burger King ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Novembre 2010)

Quick, les frites sont meilleures.

Qui préfères Mac Do ?


----------



## High Mack (22 Novembre 2010)

Pas moi, mais c'est le plus répandu ...

Audi, BMW ou Mercedes ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Novembre 2010)

Tant qu'à choisir, j'ai une petite préférence pour la Vanquish

Cuite le samedi, dimanche au lit ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Novembre 2010)

Oui, effectivement 

Pourquoi pour les fumeurs, cigarettes riment avec café ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2010)

Parce que le vers libre c'est souvent assez fumeux.

C'est à quelle heure ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2010)

10 H

Pourquoi le Coran se nomme t-il ainsi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Novembre 2010)

Pcq en arabe, Coran veut dire lecture. (je crois) 

Qui a inventé la sodomie ?

(C'est blasphématoire de parler de religion et de sodomie, je m'en excuse d'avance )


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Novembre 2010)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Qui a inventé la sodomie ?



Un mec bourré 

D'ou vient l'expression _"cigare à moustaches©" _?


----------



## tantoillane (23 Novembre 2010)

D'un mec qu'aimait se brosser les poils. Tous les poils. 

Quelle sera ta prochaine question ? :rateau:


----------



## High Mack (23 Novembre 2010)

Sais pas, faut que j'y réflechisse.

Ah, si, ça y est : quelle est pour vous la femme la plus sexy de la planète ? (Pour moi, c'est Salma Hayek).


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Novembre 2010)

Oulà, c'est une question piège ... En temps normal, j'aurai dit "ma copine" mais comme elle n'est pas là  
Alessandra Ambrosio est super sexy, mais il y en a multitude 

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2010)

Moi ?
Je ne suis pas sûr que "sexy" soit le terme qui me convienne le mieux mais bon, ça va.

Faut vraiment poser une question ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2010)

Dans ce post oui

Aimes-tu Liège ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Novembre 2010)

Ça va, j'aime bien le quartier avec tous pleins de restau en tout genre (j'ai oublié le nom ... ça fait un bail)

Manges-tu des fruits de mer ?


----------



## High Mack (23 Novembre 2010)

Pas trop, je me mets juste à peine aux crevettes.
En fait, je déteste la sensation d'avaler un organisme en entier, comme pour les moules, les huitres et autres mollusques : je ne sais pas où sont leurs intestins, boyaux, trous du cul, vessie ...
C'est pour ça que je préfère un bon morceau de viande : je sais ce que je mange. 

Ma question : qui auriez-vous envie de traiter de morue (justement) ?
1) Marine Le Pen,
2) Roselyne Bachelot,
3) Nadine Morano


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2010)

L'insulte salit surtout celui qui la lance - et la morue est un brave poisson tout à fait utile à l'écosystème qu'il est injuste de rabaisser ainsi !

Trop facile ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Novembre 2010)

Un peu.

As tu déjà éprouvé les joies de la dégustation d'huile de foie de morue ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2010)

Jamais !

Ça marche vraiment ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Novembre 2010)

Je ne crois pas mais peut être que si.

PS3, Xbox ou Wii ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Novembre 2010)

PSssssssXXxxXxxxxxsssssbbbbbbbwwwwwiiiiiiiaiaiaaiaiaiaiaiiiaiaiaaïïïiiiiiiiiiiiii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Blurps !?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2010)

Blurps.

C'est bon la poutine ?


----------



## High Mack (24 Novembre 2010)

Si je savais ce que c'est !

Peut-être peux-tu nous éclairer ?


----------



## Viorika (24 Novembre 2010)

"Au Canada, mélange de pommes de terre frites et de fromage en grains arrosé de sauce chaude". Larousse

Je ne pense pas que ce mélange peut être bon. 
Un cadavre ambulant, c'est quoi?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Novembre 2010)

C'est peut-être une personne qui a mangé de la poutine ou encore une personne dans un salle état qui va bientôt passer dans l'haut de là :mouais:

Crois-tu qu'il y ait une forme de vie après la mort ?


----------



## High Mack (24 Novembre 2010)

Non, cela étant dit, c'est une question très interressante. Et si la réponse est oui, attends-toi à une vague de suicides mondiale, tellement les gens s'emmerdent dans leur vie.
Je préfère essayer de profiter de chaque seconde pour embellir la mienne et celle de mes proches.

Comment pourrais-je faire pour ne plus avoir une activité à 0% sur mon pseudo MacGé ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Novembre 2010)

Envoies moi un chèque.

C'est si gênant que que cela d'être sans activité ?


----------



## tirhum (24 Novembre 2010)

High Mack a dit:


> Comment pourrais-je faire pour ne plus avoir une activité à 0% sur mon pseudo MacGé ?


Deviens modérateur... :style:





thunderheart a dit:


> Envoies moi un chèque.
> 
> C'est si gênant que que cela d'être sans activité ?


Neuronale ?!...


----------



## Aescleah (24 Novembre 2010)

Ca doit être reposant, aucune activité neuronale...

En même temps, on connait tous au moins une "huitre" à l'encéphalogramme plat, non ?


----------



## tirhum (24 Novembre 2010)

Tant que ce n'est pas avec des fesses d'huître... 
Ça permet de passer du temps avec, nan ?!...


----------



## High Mack (24 Novembre 2010)

On s'égare un peu ...

Est-ce que les modérateurs sont enfermés dans un bureau ou chez eux à suivre les fils des forums jusqu'à ce que leurs yeux grillent ?


----------



## tirhum (24 Novembre 2010)

High Mack a dit:


> On s'égare un peu ...


Ah, y'a un sujet, ici ?!... 



High Mack a dit:


> Est-ce que les modérateurs sont enfermés dans un bureau ou chez eux à  suivre les fils des forums jusqu'à ce que leurs yeux grillent ?



Ben ça dépend (ou ça dépasse) de leur taf respectifs...
Modérateur n'est pas un travail...
Qu'est-ce que tu croyais ?!...


----------



## High Mack (24 Novembre 2010)

J'étais bien au courant pour les modos, mais ça me faisait marrer de visualiser ma question conne.

Sinon, vous pensez pas qu'à force de se méler de tout, Ségolène Royal ne finira pas présidente, mais plutôt trés bonne tête à claques ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Novembre 2010)

C'est ce que font tous les hommes/femmes politiques. 

Es-tu d'accord pour dire que la politique de la France est devenue une grosse blague ?


----------



## collodion (24 Novembre 2010)

Oh oui. Ou peut être que la grosse blague est plus visible.

Qui se souvient des années VGD et mittérand ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2010)

Trop jeune pour moi.

Tu penses souvent à changer de boulot ?


----------



## Old Timer (24 Novembre 2010)

Sûrement pas, je suis à la retraite.


Cocktail dinatoire ou Molotov ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Novembre 2010)

Dinatoire, c'est plus cool.
Chips ou Knackis ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Novembre 2010)

Les deux, je suis gourmand 

Barbecue dans le jardin ou dinée chic ?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Novembre 2010)

Barbecue chic 

L'objet qui t'est le plus indispensable ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Novembre 2010)

La chaine en argent que m'a offert mon arrière grand-mère.


Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2010)

Rien de particulier

Es-tu matérialiste ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Novembre 2010)

Pas vraiment.

Es tu carrièriste ?


----------



## High Mack (25 Novembre 2010)

Ca dépend : si ton boulôt est plus interressant que le mien, je vais te le piquer, c'est sûr.

Heu, tu fais quoi dans la vie ?


----------



## tirhum (25 Novembre 2010)

Dessineux urgentiste...
Ça te plairait ?!...


----------



## High Mack (25 Novembre 2010)

Ca me plairait, mais ça à l'air dur à piquer, ce boulot, je ne suis finalement pas si carrièriste.

Est-ce que la nature de l'homme c'est d'être mauvais et de l'accepter, ou de se forcer à se moraliser ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Novembre 2010)

Un peu des deux, mais à des degrés divers selon les individus.

Pourquoi le mot _individu _est-il masculin ?


----------



## High Mack (25 Novembre 2010)

Parcequ'on a jamais entendu dire "une" dividu ! 

Cette affaire autour de l'attentat de Karachi, avec toutes ces magouilles, ces histoires de financement politique, de secrets au plus haut niveau de l'Etat, ça vous fait penser :

a) Quelles pourritures ces politiques ... ?
b) Vivement une adaptation au cinéma ... ?
c) Balladur et Sarko en prison ... ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2010)

ça me fait penser que tu dois être en train de lire "Le gauchisme pour les nuls"

Non ?


----------



## teo (25 Novembre 2010)

ça pourrait être tout aussi bien _Le poujadisme pour les Nuls_ 

Un VPN, ça te tente ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2010)

Non.

Pourquoi dit-on ''coller aux basques'' ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Novembre 2010)

Rapport à une partie de vêtements des temps anciens.

Tu aimes les pays basque ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Novembre 2010)

Je suis jamais allé aux pays basques 

Tu regardes Kaamelott ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2010)

Non.

Ton premier jeux vidéo ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Novembre 2010)

Les 7 familles.

Ton dernier jeu vidéo ?


----------



## teo (26 Novembre 2010)

Sur mon iPhone: Cut the rope :love:


Jeu de plateau ou jeu de dupe ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Novembre 2010)

Plateau tant qu'à choisir.

Les dupes ne comptent pas pour des ..... ?


----------



## teo (26 Novembre 2010)

Huppes ? 

Au petit déjeuner, tu manges quelque chose ?


----------



## Viorika (26 Novembre 2010)

Oui, bien sûre, je prends une tasse de bon humeur, une tartine à la joussance, puis un verre de jus de bonheur et enfin une bolle de joie. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h22 ----------

Pourquoi es-tu souvant énervé le matin? :mouais:


----------



## High Mack (26 Novembre 2010)

Parceque j'aime pas me réveiller tôt, le matin. :mouais:

Nutella ou M&M's ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2010)

Viorika a dit:


> Oui, bien sûre, je prends une tasse de bon humeur, une tartine à la joussance, puis un verre de jus de bonheur et enfin une bolle de joie.



Et un doigt, t'as essayé ?


----------



## Viorika (26 Novembre 2010)

Le goût est celui de bien-être. 
Comment appele-t-on cette vue?


----------



## High Mack (26 Novembre 2010)

Suggestive ?

Un décolleté suffit-il à rendre sexy ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2010)

High Mack a dit:


> Suggestive ?
> 
> Un décolleté suffit-il à rendre sexy ?


Non
En poster un suffit-il à donner un air intelligent à son posteur ?


----------



## Viorika (26 Novembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non
> En poster un suffit-il à donner un air intelligent à son posteur ?


Des rémarques à la con, suffit-il à donner l'air intelligent à celui qui les fait? :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2010)

Viorika a dit:


> Des rémarques à la con, suffit-il à donner l'air intelligent à celui qui les fait? :style:



Tu ne viendrais pas poster tes trucs dans la partie "Vidéo" du forum par hasard ?

Ah et on dit "rEmarques", pas "rÉmarques"...


----------



## Viorika (26 Novembre 2010)

Erasmus je ne peux pas faire, je ne suis pas éuropéenne. La question à une personne suivante: Qui sera plus intellegent de céder le premier Viorika (27ans) ou notre cher Fab' Fab (à ses qand même 40 ans)?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2010)

Je ne répondrais pas (même si j'ai ma petite idée) pour laisser planer le suspens.

Mais c'est quoi cette obsession de l'âge ?


----------



## High Mack (26 Novembre 2010)

C'est vrai, après tout, on va vivre jusqu'à 125 ans, alors ...

Avez-vous souscrit un plan d'épargne retraite ?


----------



## Old Timer (26 Novembre 2010)

Non.


Pourquoi épargner maintenant en ne plus être capable de s'en servir plus tard?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2010)

Parce que flamber c'est mieux ?

Pourquoi le drapeau autrichien est-il composé de trois bandes horizontales ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Novembre 2010)

Aucune idée :rose: et je n'ai pas la foi de chercher ..

Tu le sais peut-être toi ?


----------



## Old Timer (26 Novembre 2010)

Le  drapeau de l'Autriche se compose de trois bandes horizontales dont deux  sont rouge en dessus et en dessous et une blanche au milieu. C'est  Frédéric II d'Autriche qui l'officialise au XIIIème siècle.
Son  origine était une bannière faite d'une chemise blanche tachée du sang du  Duc de Babenberg lors d'une bataille contre les Maures.


Pourquoi les poules n'ont pas de dents?


----------



## High Mack (26 Novembre 2010)

Quand elles étaient des reptiles, elles en avaient.

Mais je te laisse nous éclairer, alors, pourquoi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Novembre 2010)

Arf .. La flemme de sortir mon cours sur la phylogénétique. Demandons à Darwin 

T'as aimé Jurassic Park ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Novembre 2010)

Oh oui!!!!

Et tu as aimé ses suites?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2010)

Je n'ai aimé que le premier.

Ton film favori sur la mafia ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Novembre 2010)

Le parrain 

Tu vas aller voir Harry Potter 7 ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2010)

Non.

Tu possèdes un iPad ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Novembre 2010)

Non.

Tu possèdes un iPod ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2010)

Oui

Tu possèdes une femme ?


----------



## Old Timer (28 Novembre 2010)

Oui.


Tu possède un boa?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Novembre 2010)

Old Timer a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> 
> Tu possède un boa?



Oui, il crèche d'ailleurs dans mon calbut

La culbute, concept ou réalité ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Novembre 2010)

Un concept qui dépasse la réalité 

Tu préfères dormir seul dans un lit double ou à deux dans un lit simple ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2010)

Seul dans un lit double.

Quels supers pouvoirs aurais-tu aimés avoir ?


----------



## iMacounet (28 Novembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Seul dans un lit double.
> 
> Quels supers pouvoirs aurais-tu aimés avoir ?


Etre visionnaire.

Tu aimerais avoir une entreprise ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2010)

Non.

Tu penses vivre heureux ?


----------



## Old Timer (29 Novembre 2010)

Bien sûr.

Que pensez-vous de éoliennes?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Novembre 2010)

C'est une alternative à la production d'électricité, mais souvent sujet polémique sur sa rentabilité 

Dur semaine à l'horizon ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2010)

J'espère pas 

Ton jour préféré de la semaine ?


----------



## High Mack (29 Novembre 2010)

Le vendredi : c'est la fin de la semaine et c'est pas encore le week-end : j'adore le vendredi !

Si tu gagnais à Euromillions, qu'achéterais-tu en premier ?


----------



## Old Timer (29 Novembre 2010)

Ça dépend du gain cela peut aller d'un café jusque une cabane au Canada.


Que pensez-vous des centrales nucléaires?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Novembre 2010)

Pas jolies dans le paysage...

As tu une centrale vapeur ?


----------



## Old Timer (29 Novembre 2010)

Un fer à repasser.

Est-ce que ça compte?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2010)

Oui beaucoup

Tu regardes beaucoup la téloche ?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Novembre 2010)

Un peu.

Tes 3 chaînes préférées ?


----------



## Old Timer (29 Novembre 2010)

Chaîne de montagne.
Chaîne en or.
Chaîne alimentaire.

Je parie que ce n'est pas la réponse que tu voulais?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2010)

Je suppose que non.

Pourquoi les escargots sont-ils des animaux particuliers ?


----------



## High Mack (30 Novembre 2010)

Parcequ'ils ne sont ni vertebrés, ni reptiles, ni mamifères, ni batraciens, ni insectes, ni microbes ...
Ah, si : ils sont mâles et femelles.

Je suis parti loin, mais j'ai quand même tout faux, non ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Novembre 2010)

Ptêt ben qu'oui, ou ptêt ben qu'non.

Tintin ou Astérix ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Novembre 2010)

Je préfère de loin Tintin, mais j'aime bien le parc d'Astérix 

Arrives-tu à prononcer schtroumpf à l'envers ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Novembre 2010)

Oui, mais c'est assez bizarre, ça fait     &#607;d&#623;no&#633;&#647;&#613;&#596;s

¿ &#647;u&#592;s&#633;&#477;&#652;u&#477;&#633;


----------



## Old Timer (30 Novembre 2010)

J'en suis flabergasté.


De quoi le monde est-il fait?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2010)

De tout.

Tu aimes la science-fiction ?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Novembre 2010)

Oui, je suis un grand fan.

Niveau littérature, plutôt science fiction ou torchon pour gonzesse à l'eau de rose ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Novembre 2010)

Ni l'un, ni l'autre ! Surtout de l'aventure 

Eau du robinet, Volvic, Evian ou Vittel ?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Novembre 2010)

Valvert, l'eau à l'état sauvage ! 

La douche, tu la prends froide, chaude, ou dorée ?..


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Décembre 2010)

Jamais dorée, je vous rassure ... 
Bien chaude par ces temps froids, et froide en été 

As-tu profité du Black Friday ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2010)

Non.

Demain c'est loin ?


----------



## High Mack (1 Décembre 2010)

Ca dépend de l'heure à laquelle tu te poses la question ... :sleep:

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me prêter 80 000 &#8364; pour que j'achète une BMW X6 Hybride ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2010)

High Mack a dit:


> Quelqu'un pourrait-il me prêter 80 000  pour que j'achète une BMW X6 Hybride ?


 
Plein de gens pourraient - mais ils ne le feront pas.

Et toc ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Décembre 2010)

Et tac.

Ou et tic ?


----------



## Aescleah (1 Décembre 2010)

Et shklong. Parce que ça sonne bien.

L'os a mouille ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2010)

J'aime pas trop.

Tu manges quoi de bon ce soir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Décembre 2010)

Soupe potiron pour se réchauffer, plus pâte sauce tomate 

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2010)

Hier c'était pâtes aux épinards.

Tu déjeunes le matin ?


----------



## High Mack (2 Décembre 2010)

C'est rare, mais quand j'ai le temps, c'est confiture de fraise ou framboise sur tranches de brioche, Huummm ....

Est-ce que, comme moi, vous êtes à découvert et vous ne pourrez pas répondre à l'appel de Cantona qui veut qu'on vide nos comptes en banque le 7 décembre pour faire s'effondrer le système bancaire et du coup le "système" ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Décembre 2010)

Canto, Canto, Cantonaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Z'en pensez quoi de l'enfant rebelle de la balle ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Décembre 2010)

La musique de Rock'in Squat ? C'est pas trop mon style de musique ...

Es-tu fan de Naruto ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2010)

Non.

Pourquoi un émir se nomme t-il ainsi ?


----------



## Aescleah (2 Décembre 2010)

L'origine du mot en arabe signifiant "commandant", ceci explique cela.

Mais cela explique-t-il ceci ?


----------



## Old Timer (2 Décembre 2010)

Je me tâte, j'aimerais qu'on m'explique.


Yoga ou tai chi ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Décembre 2010)

Sieste...

Gaucher ou droitier ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Décembre 2010)

Droitier.

iPad ou Samsung Galaxy Pad ?


----------



## rabisse (2 Décembre 2010)

*Pad*etrucommeça!

Toi peut-être ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)

Non plus.

Tu es frileux ?


----------



## High Mack (3 Décembre 2010)

Un peu, mais ça passe.

Ca me fait penser, ça vaut le coup, free ?


----------



## Vivid (3 Décembre 2010)

High Mack a dit:


> Un peu, mais ça passe.
> 
> Ca me fait penser, ça vaut le coup, free ?



oui, et ils ont un bon historique.

pourquoi les fumeurs balance leurs mégots par terre ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)

Parce qu'ils ont essayé de les balancer en l'air et c'est le même résultat.

Pourquoi le drapeau turc a t-il un croissant de lune et une étoile ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Décembre 2010)

Faut être déjà assez con pour fumer ... alors pour ne pas faillir à leur réputation, bah ils jettent leurs mégots par terre 

Tu aimes la politique ?


----------



## jugnin (3 Décembre 2010)

Oui, mais moins que mettre des tartes aux bien-pensants.

Tu aimes les tartes ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)

Oui, aux poils.

Tu aimes la crème ?


----------



## 'chon (3 Décembre 2010)

oui
et le beurre aussi..

mais dans quelle étagère..?!


----------



## thunderheart (3 Décembre 2010)

Au fond à gauche.

Confiture ou compote ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Décembre 2010)

Compote ! 

Pain au chocolat, croissant ou chausson au pomme ?


----------



## tirhum (3 Décembre 2010)

Rien de tout ça...
Pomme chaude avec du calva...
Faut qu'elle fume...
Mais l'alcool, c'est mal, aussi ?!...


----------



## ~Pi~ (3 Décembre 2010)

L'alcool c'est utile !

Grosland ou Les Guignoles ?


----------



## High Mack (3 Décembre 2010)

Les Guignols, parceque GroSland, ça n'existe pas (c'est Groland).

Koh Lanta ou Pekin Express ?


----------



## ~Pi~ (4 Décembre 2010)

Ni l'un ni l'autre, puisque c'est Koh*-*Lanta et P*é*kin Express

Ne pas répondre aux questions au chipotant sur des fautes d'orthographes? Ou continuer peinard ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2010)

Ben continuer.

Week-end pantouflard ?


----------



## tirhum (4 Décembre 2010)

Nan, boulot et encore boulot...
Quand j's'rais riche et célèbre...  je ne travaillerai plus le ouikende !... 
Une date programmée pour votre célébrité ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2010)

Le 30 février

Est-ce que tu es très pour l'éclectisme ?


----------



## Vivid (4 Décembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le 30 février
> 
> Est-ce que tu es très pour l'éclectisme ?



oui, j'en ai fait au lycée, mais c'est dur l'éclectism...

qui a froid ?


----------



## soapmaker (4 Décembre 2010)

Zut, trop rapide Vivid...

Bah, je vais faire une ch'tite cheminée quand même...

Tu vas à la banque le 7 décembre ?


----------



## High Mack (4 Décembre 2010)

Ca marche pas, chui à découvert.

Bien réveillé ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2010)

Oui

Comptes-tu des personnages illustres parmi tes ascendants ?


----------



## Vivid (4 Décembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Oui
> 
> Comptes-tu des personnages illustres parmi tes ascendants ?



au moins un.

combien de jour avant le printemps ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Décembre 2010)

Euh dans longtemps !

Automne, hiver, printemps ou été ?


----------



## Aescleah (4 Décembre 2010)

Je m'en fous, en bon hikikomori, je sors jamais de mon trou !

L'est pas belle la vie ?!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2010)

Nan 

Ton cinéaste favori ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Décembre 2010)

Michael Bay ! Il n'a pas réalisé beaucoup de films, mais ce sont de grands succès à chaque fois !
Bad boys, Armageddon, Pearl Harbor, Transformers, The Island ... Que de bons films 

Tu as lu les livres de Dan Brown ?


----------



## Aescleah (4 Décembre 2010)

J'en ai commencé un (Anges et Démons), c'était un tel tissu de conneries (présenté comme ayant quelques "références" à la réalité...) que je me suis vite arrêté. Heureusement, le nombre conséquent de pages à permis de maintenir ma raie propre pendant quelques semaines.

Dan Brown devrait-il bosser chez Moltonelle ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2010)

Bien sûr.

Pourquoi différencie t-on l'éléphant d'Afrique de celui d'Asie ?


----------



## Old Timer (5 Décembre 2010)

L'éléphant d'Asie est plus petit, donc moins lourd, donc moins cher lorsqu'on l'expédie par FedEx.


Quel sont les trois mots que vous voudriez enlever du dictionnaire?


----------



## ScubaARM (5 Décembre 2010)

bonus:mouais:, stock option:hein:, royale (S)

qu'avez vous commandé au Père Noël ? (2 le retour)


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Décembre 2010)

Alessandra Ambrosio en costume de mère noël !

http://static1.purefans.com/items/6/21/87/66/@/218766-maman-noel-fullscreen-1.jpg

Mais j'imagine que ce satané père noel va encore m'oublier ='( 
Je me consolerai en ouvrant les cadeaux offerts par mes proches 

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2010)

Maïté en costume de mère Noël.

Ta bierre favorite ?


----------



## High Mack (6 Décembre 2010)

La Leffe

J'ai pas vu : Miss France est-elle canon, cette année ?


----------



## tirhum (6 Décembre 2010)

Chais pas, y'en a 2... 
Miss France ou Miss nationale-Geneviève de Fontenay 2011 ?!...


----------



## thunderheart (6 Décembre 2010)

Ai aperçu sur les ondes la miss France 2011. Je la trouve rayonnante. 

Le fait qu'elle soit d'origine Bretonne y est il pour quelque chose ?


----------



## Aescleah (6 Décembre 2010)

C'est évident. Parce qu'entre nous, elle est moche comme un cul.

Miss France, c'est une organisation humanitaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2010)

Je pense pas non 

La plus belle miss pour toi c'est qui ?


----------



## Vivid (6 Décembre 2010)

ton pigeon avec son diadème (bidouillez moi mais pas trop vite...) 


fait beau chez vous?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Décembre 2010)

Pas trop non.

Et demain ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Décembre 2010)

Bof, les jours se ressemblent (avec ou sans neige) ...

Tu as quoi comme voiture ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2010)

Mes jambes

Tu parles combien de langues ?


----------



## High Mack (7 Décembre 2010)

2,75 : Français, anglais + un peu d'allemand (je me débrouille) et d'espagnol quand je dois baragouiner une barcelonaise l'été ...

Tu connais Barcelone ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Décembre 2010)

J'y suis déjà allé mais je ne pourrais pas dire que je connais bien Barcelone.

Tu connais bien Paris ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2010)

Non - je ne lis pas les tabloid.

Tu aimerais faire partie de la jet-set ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Décembre 2010)

Oui pour le confort, non pour leur arrogance.

Quelle est la première chose que tu fais si t'étais du sexe opposé auquel tu es actuellement ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2010)

Je change de sexe.

T'as les yeux de quelles couleurs ?


----------



## 'chon (7 Décembre 2010)

Glauque

Et tu parles combien de langues?


----------



## mado (7 Décembre 2010)

(faux mademoiselle  )

Moi, les langues..


Bourgogne ou Champagne ?


----------



## 'chon (7 Décembre 2010)

Par lequel commencer plutôt.. (j'aurai tendance à dire Bourgogne)

Roxy Nigth?


----------



## mado (7 Décembre 2010)

J'aimerais bien ! 

Solitude ou liberté ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Décembre 2010)

Les deux 

Montagne ou plage pour les vacances ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Décembre 2010)

Couette.

Tu aimes le café calva ?


----------



## wath68 (8 Décembre 2010)

Non, plutôt un Irish.

Tu ne penses pas que l'instigateur de ce jeu géniallissime, ici sur ce forum, mériterait une récompense ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2010)

Non.

Pourquoi nos lèvres sont-elles plus sèches en hiver ?


----------



## High Mack (8 Décembre 2010)

Selon le phénomène de l'osmose, l'eau quitte le milieu le moins concentré et  va vers le milieu le plus concentré. Ainsi donc en hiver, la partie du  corps humain exposée au froid c'est bien les lèvres car, le reste du  corps est protégé par des vêtements et les chaussures
Cela ne concerne pas uniquement les lèvres mais la peau en général :  la peau s&#8217;assèche temporairement lorsque l&#8217;humidité ambiante n&#8217;est pas  suffisante, par exemple, quand le climat est sec ou le chauffage  intérieur excessif. Ainsi, souvent, l'hiver la peau s&#8217;assèche sur  l'ensemble du corps et les mains deviennent gercées.

Tu as les lèvres gercées ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Décembre 2010)

Non.

On saute souvent du coq à l'âne ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2010)

Pas moi en tous les cas.

Pourquoi le baba au rhum se nomme t-il ainsi ?


----------



## shogun HD (8 Décembre 2010)

parce qu'il baigne dans du rhum 


et pour les religieuses c'est comment ?


----------



## rabisse (8 Décembre 2010)

Heu...
Elles baignent dans l'extase christique! 
Est-ce que Dieu les tripote?


----------



## Old Timer (8 Décembre 2010)

Il tripote les unes et mange les autres.


Si tu pouvais déjeuner avec une personne connue vivante, qui serait elle ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Décembre 2010)

Steve Jobs peut être, mais je préfère de loin pouvoir déjeuner avec des amis que de manger avec une grande célébrité.

Si tu pouvais déjeuner avec une personne connue décédée, qui serait elle ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2010)

André Malraux

Et un déjeuner avec une personne célèbre encore vivante ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Décembre 2010)

Amélie Nothomb

Et toi ?


----------



## High Mack (9 Décembre 2010)

Avec Jamel Debbouze, je le trouve drôle dans n'importe quelle situation et je serai sûr de passer un bon moment.

Qui trouves-tu vraiment drôle ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Décembre 2010)

Les spectacles d'Anthony Kavanagh ou de Gad Elmaleh sont excellents, mais Dieudonné a un humour noir qui fait parler de lui. 

Ton humoriste préféré ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Décembre 2010)

Poelvoorde.

J'ai bien écrit son nom ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2010)

Je pense

Pourquoi dit-on ''petite mort'' ?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Décembre 2010)

Parce qu'elle ne vaut pas grand chose... 

Les morts-vivants... Ils sont morts ou vivants ?!!


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Décembre 2010)

Ils sont plus mort que vivant comme ce sont des morts à la base 

Pourquoi quand on parle dans 2 semaines on dit "15 jours" alors que 2 semaines c'est 14 jours ?


----------



## rabisse (9 Décembre 2010)

La "petite mort" de C0rentin correspond sûrement à la douce syncope que procure un orgasme longuement retardé... mieux vaut en sortir vivant que passé dans la grande.

Pour la quinzaine, c'est grosso-modo faire un ensemble de choses de même nature...

Adepte de la syncope?


----------



## High Mack (9 Décembre 2010)

Pas trop, non.
En revanche, par rapport à plus haut, la "petite mort", dans "Dune" de Franck Herbert, c'est la peur : "La peur est une petite mort", et ça se justifie : avoir peur souvent, c'est pas une vie !

Plus léger : Gorillaz offrira son prochain album à Noël et Damon Albarn annonce que les titres composés sur iPad seront téléchargeables gratuitement sur le site du groupe à partir du 25 décembre, le saviez-vous ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Décembre 2010)

Non. Mais je m'en fous un peu... j'accroche pas. Mais l'intention est louable.

Trouves tu que la musique se dématérialise ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Décembre 2010)

Hélas oui&#8230; Avant l'ère du MP3 et autres, on écoutait un album en entier, de la piste 1 à la dernière, et de ce fait nous suivions la chronologie logique et voulue des paroles de l'artiste (je pense naturellement à des albums comme the Wall, The Dark Side of The Moon, les albums de Radiohead et tant d'autres&#8230. Aujourd'hui via le MP3 on casse l'histoire comptée, en créant ses listes de lecture, en écoutant 1 titre par ci, un autre par là&#8230; C'est comme lire le chapitre 1 d'un livre, puis le 12, puis le 7&#8230;

C'est d'ailleurs pour celà que mes copies de CD (sur MD notamment) ne possèdent pas de blank qui délimitent les titres, c'est du 1 titre de 60 minutes 

Tu partages cet avis ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Décembre 2010)

Oui, je suis bien d'accord ! C'est pour ça que j'utilise de temps à autre ma vieille chaine hifi pour écouter mes vieux albums CD  

Tu utilises ta chaine hifi ou ton ordinateur pour écouter de la musique ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2010)

Mon ordi

Combien de temps se conserve le foie gras maison ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Décembre 2010)

Sais pas, j'en mange.

Le gavage des oies est il poétique ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2010)

Très je trouve.

Un film à voir au cinoche ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Décembre 2010)

Megamind a l'air bien marrant 

Week-end arrosé de prévu ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Décembre 2010)

A priori non.

Faut il se méfier des a priori ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2010)

Oui

Mais après quoi courrons-nous tous donc ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Décembre 2010)

Pcq nous vivons dans un monde où le stresse domine !

Tu fais quoi pour te détendre ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Décembre 2010)

Rien de spécial, je suis toujours zen.

La vie est un long fleuve tranquille ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Décembre 2010)

Pas la mienne en tout cas. Mon parcours est semé d'embuche malheureusement.

Pourquoi comparé la vie à un fleuve ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2010)

Parce que mieux qu'une rivière.

Déjà été malade cet hiver ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Décembre 2010)

Malade d'amour oui.

Love and hate ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2010)

Toujours

Merguez ou chipolata ?


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Décembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Toujours
> 
> Merguez ou chipolata ?



Chipolate (compote & pomme de terre....) SOoooo delicious 

Plage ou montagne ?


----------



## High Mack (11 Décembre 2010)

Plage.

Console de jeu ou jeux de société ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Décembre 2010)

Les deux !

Fan de Michael Jackson ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2010)

Non

Tu fêteras la Noël ?


----------



## 217ae1 (12 Décembre 2010)

Oui.

Tu recevras un cadeau apple ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2010)

Non.

Pourquoi dit-on ''c'est fort de café'' ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Décembre 2010)

Aucune idée...

Tu nous le dis ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Décembre 2010)

Je ne saurai pas te répondre.. de toute façon, j'aime pas le café.

Chocolat blanc, au lait ou noir ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2010)

Au lait.

Tu as beaucoup d'amis ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Décembre 2010)

Non.

Tu as beaucoup d'ennemis ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Décembre 2010)

Pas vraiment.

Et toi ?


----------



## rabisse (13 Décembre 2010)

Tous tués...
Sensible aux pulsions (Eros & Thanatos)?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2010)

Non.

Si tu devais déjeuner avec un membre de MacGé ce serait qui ?


----------



## Old Timer (13 Décembre 2010)

Claude72

Et toi?


----------



## collodion (13 Décembre 2010)

C'est parfait pour moi aussi.

On mange où ?


----------



## Old Timer (13 Décembre 2010)

Chez moi, steak tartare et patates frites.

Tu apporte le vin?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2010)

D'accord, rouge ou blanc ?


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Décembre 2010)

Blanc ! Et c'est bien qu'il n'y a pas alu 


Anglais ou Allemand ?


----------



## High Mack (14 Décembre 2010)

Anglais.

Chicago Bulls ou Los Angeles Lakers ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (14 Décembre 2010)

ni l'un, ni l'autre, jamais entendu parlé...
c'est grave?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2010)

Très très !

Pourquoi dit-on ''être chaud lapin ?


----------



## Old Timer (15 Décembre 2010)

Sûrement pas pour désigner un lapin qui a de la fièvre, quoique...
Et puis j'aime mieux une chaude latine qu'un chaud lapin.



Pourquoi dit-on une petite pipe ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Décembre 2010)

Par pudeur je suppose.

T'as le nez qui coule ?


----------



## High Mack (15 Décembre 2010)

En ce moment, ça arrive, oui.

Rhum ou Whisky ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Décembre 2010)

Rhume

T'aurais pas un p'tit rhum ?


----------



## tirhum (15 Décembre 2010)

Hein, quoi ?!...
On m'appelle ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2010)

On m'appeeeeeelle,
on m'appeeeeeelle,

on m'appelle Robin des bois
et je vais par les monts et les bois
et je chanteuh - ma joie par-dessus les ... ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Hein, quoi ?!...
> On m'appelle ?!...



à vrai dire, je ne suis qu'à moitié surpris :love:

Arrangé ou nature ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Décembre 2010)

Les deux.

Freebox, livebox, neufbox ou beatbox ?


----------



## Old Timer (15 Décembre 2010)

D-Box.

Volks ou Toyota?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2010)

Volks

Tu manges quoi de bon ce soir ?


----------



## Aescleah (15 Décembre 2010)

Je ne sais pas encore.

Manger bio, c'est une connerie ? (en fait ceci est une affirmation, mais bon, faut poser une question, alors...)


----------



## thunderheart (15 Décembre 2010)

Je sais pas trop.

Manger BIO te fais ressembler à BIOMAN ?


----------



## Aescleah (15 Décembre 2010)

Je pense pas, à Hulk peut-être.

Bernard Minet, au même titre que Johnny, mériterait-il la légion d'honneur ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Décembre 2010)

On ne va pas donner la légion d'honneur à tout le monde non plus 

Variété française ou musique américaine ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2010)

Musique américaine.

Tu aimes le filet américain ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Décembre 2010)

j'ai du mal à répondre...

Qu'entends tu par "filet américain" ?


----------



## High Mack (16 Décembre 2010)

Un cocktail genre "poulet, sauce et frites" ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Décembre 2010)

Mouais, ça semble pas mal.

Le chewing gum breton, la bernique, tu aimes ?


----------



## High Mack (16 Décembre 2010)

Connais pas, mais comme je suis irréversiblement addict au chewing-gum, je pense que ça peut me plaire.

Omelette bien cuite, ou alors bien baveuse ?


----------



## collodion (16 Décembre 2010)

A mon grand damne je ne digère plus l'oeuf, mais autrefois je l'aimais baveuse.

Succomber à la tentation et s'en mordre les doigts ou résister et rester frustré ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Décembre 2010)

Tout dépend de la tentation. Voir si elle en vaut la peine ^^

T'en penses quoi toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2010)

Je suis d'accord

Ton dernier scrupule ?


----------



## Old Timer (16 Décembre 2010)

"L'homme qui agit n'a jamais de scrupules ; seul est scrupuleux le contemplatif." 
_Johann Wolfgang von Goethe_​

Est-tu contemplatif?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Décembre 2010)

Oui, quand je me trouve face à elle et que nos regards se croisent, j'ai un regard contemplatif !

Tu préfères t'acheter une voiture milieu de gamme bien équipée ou une voiture haute gamme de base (non équipée) ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2010)

La première.

Es-tu métrosexuel ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Décembre 2010)

Non, je ne le pense pas.

Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Décembre 2010)

Moi non plus, pas de métro par ici.

Un métrosexuel, c'est quoi ?


----------



## collodion (17 Décembre 2010)

Aucune idée. Limite je n'ai pas envie de savoir !

Qui a théorisé l'aire du photographiable ? Et en quoi cela consiste ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Décembre 2010)

collodion a dit:


> ... l'aire du photographiable ...


 je ne vois pas ce que tu évoques là.

Peux tu préciser ta pensée ?


----------



## High Mack (17 Décembre 2010)

Oui, parceque là, même si on aime la photo, ça devient compliqué ...

Bon, pour recentrer le débat :
Gros cul ou gros seins ?
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2010)

Gros seins !

Tu aimes la photographie ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Décembre 2010)

La pornographie je suis fan :style:

MILF ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2010)

Lait Fraise.

T'aimes les presse-purées ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Décembre 2010)

Pas vraiment non.

Steak haché ou entrecote ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2010)

Les deux.

Pourquoi dit-on à tes souhaits quand on éternue ?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Décembre 2010)

Parce que c'est plus sympa que de sortir un truc du genre "Tu pourrais te les garder tes saloperies de microbes !"...

Quel serait l'endroit où tu aimerais vivre, si tu avais le choix ?


----------



## Tekidos (18 Décembre 2010)

un iPhone pour fille. Je sentirais ses doigts courrir sur mon écran tactile toute la journée.

suppositoire ou cachet ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Décembre 2010)

Caché

Un p'tit rhum pour se réchauffer ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2010)

Avec plaisir.

Tu aimes faire du ski ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Décembre 2010)

Oui, ça va même si je ne me débrouille pas super bien.

Vas-tu partir en vacances avec ces chutes de neige ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2010)

Non.

Tu t'aimes ?


----------



## High Mack (18 Décembre 2010)

Bah ui, je peux pas faire autrement !

Tu prends des kilos, pendant les fêtes ?


----------



## Aski (18 Décembre 2010)

Quelque soit la pèriode, j'ai toujours du mal à prendre des kilos.


On va faire une bataille de boules de neiges ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Décembre 2010)

Il ne neige pas encore sur Paris ... Juste du verglas et du gèle sur le pavé. 

Il neige là où t'es ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2010)

Yes.

Tu aimes faire des batailles de boules de neige ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Décembre 2010)

Qui n'aime pas ça ^^

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2010)

Moi.

Lait froid ou chaud ?


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Décembre 2010)

aucun des 2, thé
Noir ou jasmin ?


----------



## Old Timer (19 Décembre 2010)

Plutôt café irlandais.


Croyez-vous à l'onomancie?


----------



## Aescleah (19 Décembre 2010)

Je crois en rien.

C'est grave docteur ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Décembre 2010)

Seul Le Docteur Emmett Brown peut te répondre.

Fan de Star Wars ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2010)

Pas du tout.

Tu prends des vitamines ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Décembre 2010)

Non, ça m'énerves.

Aimes tu la neige ?


----------



## High Mack (20 Décembre 2010)

Oui.

As-tu les pieds plats ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Décembre 2010)

Non.

Aimes tu mettre les pieds dans l'plat ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Décembre 2010)

Non, j'ai mal au pied.

Dors-tu avec des chaussettes ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2010)

Non

Tu dors nu même quand il fait froid ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Décembre 2010)

Toujours, on sait jamais si une loulette traverse mon couloir en manque

FIST ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Décembre 2010)

Non je ne me vois pas en chercheur dans un labo, je préfère être sur le terrain.

Tu regarde quoi comme série ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2010)

Pas grand chose en ce moment.

Pourquoi dit-on ''oeil pour oeil, dent pour dent'' ?


----------



## High Mack (21 Décembre 2010)

Parceque "oeil pour dent", c'est trop déséquilibré (et ça fait mal).

Pour 1 000 000 d'euros, accepterais-tu un contrat pour liquider quelqu'un ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2010)

Oui.

Tu aimes la neige ?


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Décembre 2010)

Oui avec des ski sous les pieds
Et toi la glisse ?


----------



## Pamoi (21 Décembre 2010)

Non ça fait mal

tu aimes l'hopital ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Décembre 2010)

Non, pas spécialement car l'hôpital rime avec mauvaise nouvelle sauf côté maternité.

Quel est ton fast-food préféré ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2010)

Quick.

Italien ou Chinois ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Décembre 2010)

Italien

Soupe en entrée ?


----------



## High Mack (22 Décembre 2010)

Oh oui !

Pour Noël : grosse dinde, ou petite poulette ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Décembre 2010)

P'tite poulette me convient bien.

L'aile ou la cuisse ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Décembre 2010)

L'aile à coup sur !

Tu prends quoi comme menu chez Mcdo  ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2010)

Je vais pas chez McDo

Es-tu traditionaliste ?


----------



## High Mack (23 Décembre 2010)

Ca dépend, on ne peut pas mener sa vie à 100% de manière rebelle ou révolutionnaire.

Une autre question aussi ... révolutionnaire ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (23 Décembre 2010)

ça dépend des jours... une journée sous le signe de l'optimisme, je le suis car je crois en la capacité des gens à faire bouger les choses...
mais la plupart du temps, je n'y crois pas vraiment, et mon côté révolutionnaire disparaît au profil d'un optimisme concernant mon propre avenir (les autres, zont qu'a se débrouiller )

sur l'avenir de l'humanité, optimiste ou pessimiste? (avec des détails, réponse plus intéressante )


----------



## thunderheart (23 Décembre 2010)

Pessimiste, seuls les rats et les oiseaux survivront :mouais:

Qui, quoi d'autre ?


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Décembre 2010)

Aurai-je la fatuité de penser  qu'il ne s'agit pas d'opti. ou de pessi-misme mais simplement de voir que l'être humain que nous sommes est foncièrement égoïste et que seul l'intérêt de chacun prime. Les civilisations qui nous ont précédé ont disparues, la notre va disparaître aussi ! La question est de savoir si cette fois-ci : 
La vie sur la planète disparaîtra-t-elle avec nous ?


----------



## collodion (24 Décembre 2010)

Elle était là avant nous, il est fort probable qu'elle le sera après.
La question est plutôt quelle prochaine forme de vie sur la planète sera possible - après nous ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Décembre 2010)

Les Dinosaures !

Tout est il cyclique ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2010)

Je pense.

Quoi de bon ce soir ?


----------



## Old Timer (24 Décembre 2010)

Plusieurs choses sont cycliques, mais l'histoire elle est linéaire.

Et vous qu'en pensez-vous


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Décembre 2010)

J'en pense que c'est tout à fait vrai.

L'Univers égalise tout le temps les scores ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Décembre 2010)

Hem Hem, j'ai du mal à comprendre les questions ce matin.

T'as de l'aspirine ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Décembre 2010)

Ah, je ne suis pas le seul à avoir une petite gueule de bois 

Tu as reçu quoi de beau pour Noël ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2010)

Du parfum

Pas trop mal à la tête ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Décembre 2010)

Il y a eu un mieux mais ça s'est empiré quand j'ai découvert qqchose sur une amie. Merci de demander.

Tu vas faire un régime après ces jours de fête ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Décembre 2010)

En principe oui, en réalité non

Tes bonnes résolutions tiennent combien de temps ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Décembre 2010)

Ça dépend lesquelles ... Mais les plus débiles de mes résolutions ne tiennent jamais plus de 2 jours 

Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Décembre 2010)

Ma meilleure résolution est de ne plus en faire 
Mais n'y a t il pas déjà une contradiction ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2010)

Bof non.

Tu connais des personnes muettes ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (26 Décembre 2010)

non, mais j'ai un sourd comme un pot à la maison  

le pot de chambre, pratique ou dégueulasse?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Décembre 2010)

C'était sûrement bien pratique à l'époque, mais ça reste toujours bien dégueulasse.

Tu as déjà pissé dans le lavabo ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2010)

Oui.

Tu t'informes beaucoup sur les actualités de notre monde ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Décembre 2010)

Peu

Pour vivre heureux, vivons cachés ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Décembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> Tu t'informes beaucoup sur les actualités de notre monde ?



Vu ce que je lis et ce que j'entends, j'ai de moins en moins envie de le faire 

Si tu avais un vu à faire quel serait-il ?


----------



## Romuald (26 Décembre 2010)

Qu'on nous rende les rouges
Qu'on nous remonte le bouton 'Répondre'

Que mes chefs deviennent intelligents

Sera-ce la crue centennale de la Seine en 2011 ou pas ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Décembre 2010)

Espérons que non car j'habite à Paris.

Tu t'es déjà battu (au sens propre du terme) pour une fille ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Décembre 2010)

Non.

Tu t'es déjà battu pour rien, sans savoir pourquoi ?


----------



## High Mack (27 Décembre 2010)

Oui, mais j'étais petit.

Il sort quand, le nouveau Tron ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2010)

Normalement, juste après la nouvelle tête et les nouvelles épaules, en même temps que les nouveaux bras.
A moins qu'il ne se soit présenté par le siège.

Es-tu fatigué ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Décembre 2010)

Non ça va.

T'as pris tes vitamines ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2010)

Non.

Plutôt café ou thé ?


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Décembre 2010)

thé, variés et si possible bio car je n'aime pas les infusions de pesticide
nature, avec du lait ou du citron ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Décembre 2010)

Ni l'un, ni l'autre, nature.

Du sucre ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Décembre 2010)

Non merci, ça ira.

Mickey ou Donald ?


----------



## iMacounet (28 Décembre 2010)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Non, pas spécialement car l'hôpital rime avec mauvaise nouvelle sauf côté maternité.
> 
> Quel est ton fast-food préféré ?


SubWay (McDo aussi)

tu aime la fondue au fromage ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Décembre 2010)

Voui, c'est bon Mmmmmmmm

Avec un vin blanc ?


----------



## High Mack (28 Décembre 2010)

Oui, c'est sur.

Un bon cassoulet, l'hiver, c'est bon aussi, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Non.
> 
> Plutôt café ou thé ?



Les deux selon l'humeur
sinon un bon verre de vin rouge


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2010)

Oui oui un cassoulet.

Les gauchers ont-ils des particularités que les droitiers n'ont pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Oui oui un cassoulet.
> 
> Les gauchers ont-ils des particularités que les droitiers n'ont pas ?



Cassoulet = Gras - Usine à Vent 

Tiens je connais une gauchère qui sait utiliser sa droite, ma mère 
C'est selon, selon, ce qu'elle fait


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2010)

OK

Quels sont tes prochains concerts ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Décembre 2010)

Kid Congo

Quel(s) style(s) de musique aimes tu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Décembre 2010)

J'écoute un peu de tout, des musiques qui passent à la radio ou autres.. Je n'ai pas un genre strict, je trouve ça ridicule d'axer sa culture musicale sur qu'un seul style de musique.

Tu as quoi comme mobile ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2010)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> J'écoute un peu de tout, des musiques qui passent à la radio ou autres.. Je n'ai pas un genre strict, je trouve ça ridicule d'axer sa culture musicale sur qu'un seul style de musique.
> 
> Tu as quoi comme mobile ?



Un iPhone, et deux Nokia 

J'aime la musique d'ambiance, classique ou pas, la percussion ...

Dites moi, quel voyage aimeriez vous faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2010)

Une destination précise ? Je ne peux que te répondre "très très loin de la Belgique"

Ton meilleur souvenir de la dernière décennie ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Une destination précise ? Je ne peux que te répondre "très très loin de la Belgique"
> 
> Ton meilleur souvenir de la dernière décennie ?



d'être parti à la retraite avec le plein pot.

et le tien ?


----------



## High Mack (29 Décembre 2010)

Mon meilleur souvenir de la décennie, ce sont 15 jours passés à Barcelone à l'été 2009 : soleil, filles, fiesta, playa, match du Barça au Camp Nou, monuments de Gaudi, sangria, tout était merveilleux !

Même question au prochain : et toi, ton meilleur souvenir de la décennie ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Décembre 2010)

Ma seconde terminale.

Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Décembre 2010)

Avoir quitté Paris.

Au suivant, et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2010)

Quand l'infirmière m'a collé mon fils dans les bras pour la première fois, je crois.

Bon...
Ton pire souvenir de la décénie qui s'achève ?


----------



## Romuald (29 Décembre 2010)

C'est perso.

D'ailleurs, qu'est-ce que vous en avez à foutre, réellement ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2010)

Ca dépend qui répond.
Mais "rien" est la réponse la plus fréquente, en ce qui me concerne.

Pourquoi poser la question, alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ca dépend qui répond.
> Mais "rien" est la réponse la plus fréquente, en ce qui me concerne.
> 
> Pourquoi poser la question, alors ?



La peur de se dévoiler 

Quel est votre souhait pour 2010 ?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Décembre 2010)

Sexe Pognon et Rock'n'Roll

Quel est l'intrus ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2010)

Aucun

Tu joues à quoi en ce moment ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Décembre 2010)

Je joue à Travian (jeu en ligne) et Call of Duty 4.

Tu joues à un de ces jeux ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Décembre 2010)

Non

Peut on vivre sans jouer ?


----------



## High Mack (30 Décembre 2010)

Non, moi, je ne peux pas : mon alibi, c'est de comparer ça à une gymnastique intellectuelle qui évite la sénilité.
J'éspère jouer très, très vieux ...

Tu as envie de vivre vieux ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Décembre 2010)

Tout dépend comment je vieillis.

Tu préfères mourir jeune mais avoir une vie de rêve ou vivre malheureusement mais mourir vieux ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

Le premier choix

Les fleurs que tu préfères ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Décembre 2010)

La fleur de Tiare.

Tu connais les roses bleues ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Décembre 2010)

Non, je n'en ai jamais vu de roses bleues, c'est plutôt sympa (vu le net).

Offres-tu des fleurs ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

Oui à ma mère.

Blonde ou brune ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Décembre 2010)

Brune.

Elles comptent pour des prunes ?


----------



## flz (31 Décembre 2010)

Ne dis pas ça a ma femme elle risque de ne pas aimer. 



On fait la fête ce soir?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2010)

Faisons la fête 

Au fait chez qui ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2010)

Chez moi.

Tu boiras du champagne ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Décembre 2010)

Champagne rosé si tu as.

Quoi d'autre ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Décembre 2010)

De l'eau gazeuse.

Tu sais faire les cocktails ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2010)

Oui

Un petit Pear Sour ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Décembre 2010)

Un Daikiri stp

Des apéricubes ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2011)

Oui

Ça va la tête ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Oui
> 
> Ça va la tête ?



Oui super ...

On a du soleil, et chez vous ?


----------



## Old Timer (1 Janvier 2011)

De la brume on se croirait à Londres.


Alors on a festoyé hier?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2011)

Nous avons festoyé effectivement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Tu reprends quand ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Janvier 2011)

J'ai mes partiels lundi =/ Dur la reprise ... 
C'est un bon plan pour la fac de mettre les partiels juste après le nouvel an, ça élimine directe une partie des étudiants .. De plus, ça fait des vacances tranquillou pour les prof ! Mais qu'est ce que ça pourrit la vie des étudiants !! 

T'en penses quoi de ce système à vouloir mettre les partiels juste après le nouvel an ?


----------



## Aski (1 Janvier 2011)

Que ça dois bien être chiant ...


Mais comment mieux débuter l'année qu'avec un examen bien réussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2011)

C'est pas mal.

Quelle difference entre "citron" et "citronnelle"?


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Janvier 2011)

La même qu'entre perron et peronnelle  ou presque
tout comme le citron la peronnelle peut-être pressée 
mais qu'en est-il de la citronnelle ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Janvier 2011)

La citronnelle est bien utile en cas de mosquito scuds.

Z'avez pris un bon café ce matin ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (2 Janvier 2011)

Oui ! Un excellant Grand Café, au petit café du coin. 


Dans un épisode des Simpsons :



> Vendeur de BD : Est-ce quun intelo coincé porterait ce T-shirt ? [Il ouvre sa veste et on voit un T-shirt noir avec écrit dessus : « C:/dos C:/dos/run run/dos/run »] [/
> 
> Lisa : Je nai jamais vu une commande informatique aussi insolente ! Ha ha ha !... Il ny a quune personne sur un million qui peut rire de cette blague.
> 
> Frink : Oui, on appelle ça le ratio du sitcom Brésilien.



En quoi la commande informatique est insolente ???! (Je ne connais pas la réponse, mais j'aimerais bien.)

Sur ce, 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h01 ----------

Ha bien voilà, j'ai encore posé une question pour rien : 



			
				AmiWiki a dit:
			
		

> C:\DOS C:\DOS\RUN RUN\DOS\RUN est un gag d'informaticiens américains se référant à un livre américain des années 1930-1960, destiné aux enfants afin de leur apprendre à développer des phrases. Cette phrase se prononce See DOS. See DOS run. Run DOS run parodiant les phrases encore bien connues du livre : See Spot. See Spot Run. Run Spot Run. (Regarde Spot [un chien]. Regarde courir Spot. Cours, Spot, cours.)


Course


Bon, si non, quelle sont te résolutions pour le Nouvel An ? 
(C'est tellement bateau que ça irait bien à Noé... ::hein


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2011)

Vivre mieux mes angoisses

Et toi ta résolution ? (à part 1280x800).


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Janvier 2011)

J'ai laissé la résolution native de l'iMac 
Sinon, pas de résolution 2011 ..

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2011)

Je l'ai déjà dit 

Pourquoi dit-on ''courir comme un dératé'' ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Janvier 2011)

Pour décrire une course effrénée.

T'as déjà essayé un 110 m haies ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Janvier 2011)

Non, je n'ai jamais essayé une course à haie.

Quel est ton sport préféré ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Janvier 2011)

La belote de comptoir.

Tu aimes la coinchée ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> La belote de comptoir.
> 
> Tu aimes la coinchée ?



J'adore la coinchée ... 

Qui connait le Jass ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2011)

Moi

Aimes-tu le Jazz ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Janvier 2011)

Beaucoup, Miles Davis, Pat Metheny, Erik Truffaz, Michel Petrucciani, Billie Holiday, et bien d'autres.

Et toi ?


----------



## collodion (3 Janvier 2011)

J'adoOore le jazz.

Vous êtes dans un donjon et deux portes amènent vers la sortie et au sous sol.
Elles sont gardés par deux gardiens, l'un ment toujours et l'autre dit toujours la vérité.
Quelle unique question vous permet d'ouvrir la bonne porte ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2011)

Est-ce que j'ai mes clés.

Quelle est ta couleur favorite ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Janvier 2011)

Je dirai le bleu ^^ 

Ton animal préféré ?


----------



## Old Timer (3 Janvier 2011)

La chouette lapone.


Ton insecte préféré?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Janvier 2011)

Je n'aime pas les insectes ...

Ton plat préféré ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2011)

Spaghetti Bolognaise

Un légume que tu détestes ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Janvier 2011)

Les épinards.

Cuisson vapeur ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Janvier 2011)

Oui, mon père en fait souvent 

Ta cuisine préférée ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2011)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Oui, mon père en fait souvent
> 
> Ta cuisine préférée ?



Celle de ma grand mère, disparue, mitonnée 

Tes vacances préférées ?


----------



## hartgers (4 Janvier 2011)

Chez moi.

Ta BD préférée ?


----------



## High Mack (4 Janvier 2011)

Thorgal.

Est-ce que je vous avais souhaité à tous une bonne année ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2011)

High Mack a dit:


> Thorgal.
> 
> Est-ce que je vous avais souhaité à tous une bonne année ?



Boone Année 

Qui ne l'a pas encore fait ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2011)

Les morts ?

As-tu déjà visité Istanbul ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Janvier 2011)

Non mais j'avoue que ça me tente bien !

As-tu déjà visité l'Asie ?


----------



## Old Timer (4 Janvier 2011)

Oui, c'est un resto près de chez moi.


Aime-tu la cuisine chinoise?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Janvier 2011)

Mouais, ça va ! 

Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Janvier 2011)

Ouaip

Qui veut un thé vert ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Janvier 2011)

Non, le thé ça fait pisser ! Merci quand même 

Ton humoriste préféré ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Janvier 2011)

Moi.

Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Janvier 2011)

Toi 

Tu crois à la fin du monde en 2012 ?


----------



## collodion (5 Janvier 2011)

Non car 1912 ressemble à 2012.

Quelle saison préférée ?


----------



## jugnin (5 Janvier 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Non car 1912 ressemble à 2012.
> 
> Quelle saison préférée ?



La saison 2. Après la série sessouffle.

Pourquoi yen quil sont beaux et daut pas, et que ceux qusont beaux on leur dit mais ceux qusont moches ont leur dit pas, ptêt que finalement cest parce quils sont pas au courant quils le sont nan ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2011)

Nan  

Tu aimes chasser la galinette cendrée ?


----------



## Old Timer (5 Janvier 2011)

Certainement, avec un tire-pois positronique de 2e génération.


Avec les galinettes est-ce que tu voit aussi des éléphants rose?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2011)

Oui mais j'aime

Tu aimes les hérissons ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Janvier 2011)

Oui, sont mignons tout plein.

Avec ou sans les puces ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Janvier 2011)

Avec des puces électroniques 

Tu préfères les félins ou les canidés ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2011)

Les félins

Quoi de bon à manger ce soir ?


----------



## collodion (6 Janvier 2011)

Chat dépoilé à la broche et fourré à l'aïl et persil.

Quelle situation embarassante vous souviendrez vous toute votre vie ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Janvier 2011)

Trop personnel pour le dire et j'ai trop honte :rateau:

T'as fait quoi de beau ce soir ?


----------



## Old Timer (7 Janvier 2011)

Un truc embarrassant dont je vais me souvenir toute ma vie.


Tu fais quoi demain?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Janvier 2011)

Je rattrape le sommeil que j'ai perdu pendant mes partiels, rien d'autre je crois.

Tu sais nager ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2011)

Oui

Tu sais voler ?


----------



## SPIDEY (7 Janvier 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Oui
> 
> Tu sais voler ?


comme une enclume

Quelqu'un veux s'en griller une avec moi ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Janvier 2011)

J'vais attendre un peu, à peine réveillé.

Roulées ou toutes faites ?


----------



## SPIDEY (7 Janvier 2011)

toutes faites
à quelle heure la première ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Janvier 2011)

10 h

Bien mangé ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2011)

Non pas encore.

Pourquoi l'oursin mâle possède t-il du corail ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Janvier 2011)

Pour faire chic dans les soirées.

Tu aimes danser devant la glace ?


----------



## SPIDEY (7 Janvier 2011)

Oui surtout devant les glaces italiennes 
Plutôt Bacio ou limone ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Janvier 2011)

McFleury kit kat chocolat.
Oui, je ne sais pas apprécié les bonnes choses 

Ton parfum de glace préféré ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2011)

Vanille.

C'est quoi ta bagnole ?


----------



## Old Timer (8 Janvier 2011)

Toyota.


Ton personnage de dessins animés préféré?


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Janvier 2011)

Cosmik Roger.


La femme que tu n'as jamais épousé ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2011)

Megan Fox

Celle que tu voudrais épouser ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Janvier 2011)

Scarlett Johansson.

La femme que tu ne voudrais pas épouser ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Janvier 2011)

Carlita.

&#1083;&#1072; &#1092;&#1080;&#1083;&#1100; &#1050;&#1074;&#1072;&#1081; t'a &#1089;&#1074;&#1077;&#1088;&#1096;&#1080;&#1074;&#1096;&#1080;&#1084;&#1089;&#1103; &#1083;&#1072; meilleure &#1092;&#1077;&#1083;&#1083;&#1103;&#1094;&#1080;&#1103; ?


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Janvier 2011)

Une charmante dame qui faisait le ménage dans mon bureau 
Mais est-ce sage de montrer la tour Eiffel à Sion ? :rateau:


----------



## thunderheart (9 Janvier 2011)

Well je reste dubitatif devant la dernière quession.

Qui veut bien éclairer ma lanterne ?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Janvier 2011)

Là je débarque, retour de vacances, la tronche en vrac... Je t'aiderai une autre fois...

Si tu avances, si je recule, comment veux-tu, comment veux-tu ?..


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2011)

Difficile en effet

Tu ne voudrais pas plutôt boire un verre ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Janvier 2011)

Ouaip, un petit Jameson pour fêter la fin du week-end.

On trinque ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2011)

Avec plaisir

Tu rentres à pied ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Janvier 2011)

Oui, à pieds 

Vacances au bords de la plage ou dans les grands airs de la montagne ?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Janvier 2011)

Bien, disons que...

Pourquoi choisir, quand on peut avoir les deux ?!


----------



## Pamoi (9 Janvier 2011)

parcequ'il faut faire des choix dans la vie

Alors, la réponse ??


----------



## Aescleah (9 Janvier 2011)

Au bord de la plage, avec la montagne dans le dos...

Satisfait ?


----------



## Pamoi (9 Janvier 2011)

J'aurais été plus satisfait par la réponse inverse  

T'as peur de te faire attaquer par un poisson ?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Janvier 2011)

Non, là où je ma baigne, pas trop de danger 

Par contre, tu ne crois pas que certaines raies devraient se méfier de certains hommes ?..


----------



## Pamoi (9 Janvier 2011)

je crois qu'elles feraient mieux de se méfier des strings de mauvaise qualité, plutôt ... 

Slip, caleçon ou boxer ??


----------



## Aescleah (9 Janvier 2011)

Lèvres ! 

Tu avais volontairement oublié cette option ?


----------



## Pamoi (9 Janvier 2011)

l'option m'avait échappé (je suis un garçon honnête et sans malice, moi, môssieur ... )

quoi au diner, ce soir ???


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Janvier 2011)

Une moule.


Je te laisse deviner le dessert ?


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Janvier 2011)

Une frite ? :rateau: 
pour avoir les formes ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Janvier 2011)

Je ne te suis pas 

Quelqu'un peut m'éclairer ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Janvier 2011)

Tu veux pas un dessin non plus ?


----------



## collodion (10 Janvier 2011)

Volontiers.

Quel sport pratiques tu régulièrement ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Janvier 2011)

Si dormir et rester devant l'ordi sont des sports, bah je suis un grand sportif 
Plus sérieusement du badminton et la natation 

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2011)

Basket

Es-tu un scientologue ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Basket
> 
> Es-tu un scientologue ?



Non  on peut croire sans se faire plumer ...

As-tu de la neige chez toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Janvier 2011)

Non.

Bon week-end ?


----------



## GrInGoo (10 Janvier 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Non.
> 
> Bon week-end ?



Oui tranquille et trop court. 

Quoi de prévu pour le repas de midi ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Janvier 2011)

Pates, Parmesan, huile d'olive, menthe... et un blanc sec.

Pas envie de faire la sieste maintenant ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Janvier 2011)

Oh oui ! Un petit hamac sous les tropiques au bord d'un plage avec une température avoisinant les 26° ... (je m'égare  )

Tu veux en faire une aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2011)

Non mais je suis parti pour une bonne nuit 

Comptes-tu les moutons ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Janvier 2011)

Non.

D'ailleurs, compter les moutons, je vois plutôt ça empêcher de dormir qu'aider à s'endormir...

As-tu peur du noir ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (10 Janvier 2011)

ben vi, un peu:rose: du coup, j laisse toujours au moins une chtite étoile allumée par la f'nêtre au cazoù...

Le soir, au moment où tu te mets dans ton lit, t'as du temps pour penser un peu? ou bien le sommeil t'envahis trop vite?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Janvier 2011)

Je pense trop, ça m'empêche de dormir.

Tu dors en pyjama, en sous-vetement ou à poils ?


----------



## Old Timer (11 Janvier 2011)

Ça dépends avec qui je dors.


Que dirais Sarko s'il devait rencontrer Napoléon?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2011)

Tu veux être mon ami ?

Tu te rases souvent ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Janvier 2011)

Pas vraiment, j'ai une pilosité assez faible 

Tu utilises quoi comme rasoir ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Janvier 2011)

Le dernier à la mode.

Adepte de l'épilation ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Janvier 2011)

Non.

Tu serais prêt à payer une esthéticienne pour une épilation du scrotum ?


----------



## rabisse (11 Janvier 2011)

Aescleah tu es vraiment... :rateau::rateau::rateau:
 Mais pour ne pas contrarier ta douce folie, je vais répondre "Oui" à ta question. Je suis prêt à payer une esthéticienne pour une épilation du scrotum, poil par poil, s'il le faut!

Est-ce que tu crois qu'Aescleah soit vraiment cinglé?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2011)

Non juste sous l'influence de l'alcool polonais.

Pourquoi parle t-on autant du Loch Ness ?


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Janvier 2011)

Car il est plus facile de parler pour ne rien dire
Mais comment peut-on parler et ne rien dire ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Janvier 2011)

Il faut demander cela au politicien 

Tu crois au monstre du lock ness ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2011)

Non.

Tu as peur du noir ?


----------



## Aescleah (12 Janvier 2011)

Non.

Qu'est-ce qui lave plus blanc que blanc ?..


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Janvier 2011)

D'après la télé, c'est lacroix qui lave plus blanc que blanc.

Tu crois à la publicité ?


----------



## Aescleah (12 Janvier 2011)

Je ne crois en rien. Et la publicité, sous toutes ses formes, me dégoûte.

Culture Pub, ceci-dit, c'était parfois pas mal, non ?


----------



## shogun HD (12 Janvier 2011)

ouaip mais une nuit de publivores c'est mieux

quand tu prends ton café le matin, penses-tu à un trou noir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Janvier 2011)

Je ne prends pas de café, ça ne me réveille pas le matin ...

Premier reflex que t'as quand tu te réveilles ?


----------



## Aescleah (12 Janvier 2011)

Ayant souvent la tête rangée au fond du derche quand sonne l'alarme, j'en ai pas vraiment de réflexe, au réveil... :rateau:

Quelle serait ta définition de la liberté ?


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Janvier 2011)

Pouvoir choisir, en toute liberté
L'attachement, le désir, nous privent-ils de liberté ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Janvier 2011)

En quelque sorte oui.

Cela peut être plaisant non ?


----------



## rabisse (13 Janvier 2011)

Choisir de vouloir réduire sa liberté concernant l'attachement à l'autre ou le désir, ne doit pas être plaisant...non je ne crois pas. 
Distinction entre "vouloir & désirer" Cette distinction est la réponse de l'un et la cause de l'autre


----------



## Old Timer (14 Janvier 2011)

Désirer et vouloir sont apparemment des termes assez proches, tous deux désignent l'action de tendre vers une chose.


Un bon aryen peut-il être un mauvais garçon?


----------



## tirhum (14 Janvier 2011)

Quelle est cette question posée en haussant le ton ?!...


----------



## 'chon (14 Janvier 2011)

Parce que le thon c'est bon !

Et dans "Le grand blond à la chaussure noire", vous souvenez-vous de la scène de la braguette..?


----------



## tirhum (14 Janvier 2011)

Honnêtement nan...
Pourrais-tu me rafraîchir... la mémoire ?!...


----------



## 'chon (14 Janvier 2011)

J'ai les cheveux trop fins pour que ça marche.. 

D'ailleurs, pour ceux et celles qui n'ont pas réglé le problème, Les Cheveux ont t-ils une importance caractérisée pour vous?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Janvier 2011)

D'après les centaines de pub de shampoing et autres produits qu'ils veulent nous refourguer, j'imagine que je dois répondre oui pour montrer que je me suis fait endoctriner  Même si j'ai un peu les cheveux en bataille comme j'ai la flemme de me coiffer 

Tu te coiffes le matin avant de sortir ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2011)

Non.

Tu énerves souvent les gens ?


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Janvier 2011)

Je crois pas... Mais comme j'ai toujours raison  ça peut énerver !
Notre ego a-t-il toujours raison d'avoir raison ?


----------



## Aescleah (14 Janvier 2011)

Je sais pas. En fait, je m'en lisse les rouflaquettes.

Je t'offre un verre ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Janvier 2011)

Avec plaisir, un Chardonnay pliz.

Tu prends quoi ?


----------



## Pamoi (14 Janvier 2011)

un Bowmore (ou un Jack Daniels)

Un p'tit restau après ??


----------



## Aescleah (14 Janvier 2011)

Avec plaisir !

Une préférence pour le style culinaire ?


----------



## Pamoi (14 Janvier 2011)

Cuisine régionale, petits plats mitonnés avec amour par la patronne ?

Pas d'objection à ce que j'invite ??


----------



## Aescleah (14 Janvier 2011)

Aucune objection 

A condition que le prochain soit pour moi, ok ?


----------



## Old Timer (14 Janvier 2011)

D'accord, mais je choisi l'endroit.


À Québec ça te convient?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2011)

Oui.

Pourquoi dit-on ''trois pelés et un tondu'' ?


----------



## shogun HD (15 Janvier 2011)

à cause de rabelais "trois teigneux et un pelé" puis plus tard le bon la brute et le truand.


t'aime bien les western spaghettis ?


----------



## Pamoi (15 Janvier 2011)

Eh tiens, est ce que tu savais que ...

Quand un mec de droite n'aime pas les armes, il n'en achète pas.
Quand un mec de gauche n'aime pas les armes, il veut les faire
interdire.

Quand un mec de droite est végétarien, il ne mange pas de viande.
Quand un mec de gauche est végétarien, il veut faire campagne contre
les produits à base de protéines animales.

Quand un mec de droite est homo, il vit sa vie tranquillement.
Quand un mec de gauche est homo, il fait chier tout le monde pour
qu'on le respecte.

Quand un mec de droite a loupé un job, il réfléchit au moyen de
sortir de cette situation et rebondir.
Quand un mec de gauche a loupé un job, il porte plainte pour
discrimination.

Quand un mec de droite n'aime pas un débat télévisé, il éteint la
télé ou zappe.
Quand un mec de gauche n'aime pas un débat télévisé, il veut
poursuivre en justice les cons qui disent des conneries. Le cas
échéant, une petite plainte pour diffamation sera bienvenue.

Quand un mec de droite est non-croyant, il ne va pas à l'église, ni à
la synagogue ou ni à la mosquée.
Quand un mec de gauche est non-croyant, il veut qu'aucune allusion à
Dieu ou à une religion ne soit faite dans la sphère publique, sauf pour
l'Islam.

Quand un mec de droite a besoin de soins, il va voir son médecin puis
s'achète les médicaments.
Quand un mec de gauche a besoin de soins, il fait appel à la
solidarité nationale.

Quand l'économie va mal, le mec de droite se dit qu'il faut se
retrousser les manches et bosser plus.
Quand l'économie va mal, le mec de gauche se dit que ces sales
patrons s'en mettent plein les fouilles et ponctionnent le pays et que
les employés sont des victimes.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Janvier 2011)

Victimes de l'amour


----------



## Old Timer (15 Janvier 2011)

Lorsqu'un type de droite a lu ce test, il le fait évidemment suivre !
  Lorsqu'un type de gauche a lu ce test, il ne le transfère surtout pas et s'empresse de l'effacer...



Gauche ou droite?


----------



## Aescleah (15 Janvier 2011)

Rien de tout ça. J'en ai rien à foutre de ces conneries en fait. Je vais m'asseoir le cul dans l'herbe au bord du lac par une belle journée, et la seule chose qui finisse par me venir à l'esprit c'est:

"Qu'est-ce qu'on peut être con, tout pourrait être si simple, mais non, faut qu'on pense qu'à nos gueules et qu'on continue à remuer notre merdier et à massacrer nos voisins."

L'est pas belle, la vie?


----------



## collodion (15 Janvier 2011)

La vie utopiste est belle un temps, le temps que l'illusion d'amour et de paix entre les hommes et la nature persiste. 

Existe t'il une alternative entre l'impérialisme capitaliste inégalitaire et le communisme ou peut on vivre en choisissant une des deux perspectives suivant les situations ?


----------



## rabisse (15 Janvier 2011)

Triste choix...
Tu penses quoi du bien commun?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Janvier 2011)

Je suis assez pour.

Utilises tu des logiciels Open Source ?


----------



## Pamoi (15 Janvier 2011)

non, d'ailleurs je milite pour leur interdiction, car ils contribuent à l'appauvrissement des actionnaires M*cr*s*ft (entre autres)

Firefox ou Safari ??


----------



## Old Timer (15 Janvier 2011)

Firefox

_"La pauvreté est une des ressources de la richesse"_


Cinéma ce soir?


----------



## Pamoi (15 Janvier 2011)

non, trop tard et trop loin

_Heureux les simples d'esprit, car le royaume de Dieu leur appartient (ou un truc du genre ...)_

en parlant de ciné, t'as vu Mammuth ??


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Janvier 2011)

Non, je ne suis pas fan des films français =/

Et toi ?  fan des films français ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Janvier 2011)

Fan non, mais parfois il y a de bonnes surprises, comme Mammuth....

Tu connais la moto qu'il railledait le Gégé dans le film ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2011)

Non.

Envie de meurtre ?


----------



## Aescleah (16 Janvier 2011)

Au moins une fois par jour.

Comme tout le monde, en fait. Non ?


----------



## Pamoi (16 Janvier 2011)

pas moi. jamais. La non-violence est mon crédo.

Sig Sauer ou Desert Eagle ??


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Janvier 2011)

Desert Eagles !

Fan de Call of Duty ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Janvier 2011)

On m'a offert le dernier, pas encore installé.

Jouer est il bon pour la santé ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Janvier 2011)

J'espère que oui (lol).

Tu joues beaucoup ?


----------



## Old Timer (17 Janvier 2011)

Assez souvent.


Veux-tu jouer à la roulette russe avec moi?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2011)

Avec plaisir

Et avant les montagnes russes ?


----------



## Darwin04 (17 Janvier 2011)

avant les montagnes russes la barbe a papa.

to be or not to be ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2011)

2BE3.


----------



## Pamoi (17 Janvier 2011)

y'a pas de question

T'as pas de question ??


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Janvier 2011)

2Be3 ou t'oublies tout ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Janvier 2011)

J'oublie tout ! 

Étais-tu fan des boys band des années 90 ?


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Janvier 2011)

Trop vieux pour aimer l'eau sucrée !
crois tu pas que le boys band des "scarabés" valait mieux ?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Janvier 2011)

Absolument, camarade 

Beatles ou Stones ? _(je la fais courte, y'en avait d'autres ...)_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2011)

Les Beatles

Pourquoi y a-t-il un trou au sommet des parachutes ronds ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2011)

Pour laisser passer l'air.

T'as déjà sauté en parachute ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Janvier 2011)

Non, mais j'ai bien envie !

Tu sais ou est ce qu'on peut en faire du parachute ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2011)

Un peu partout je suppose.

Eau plate ou pétillante ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Janvier 2011)

Tout dépend de la soirée précédente.

St Yorre, San Pé... ou ?


----------



## Old Timer (18 Janvier 2011)

... ou Abénakis.



Échecs ou billard?


----------



## GrInGoo (18 Janvier 2011)

Old Timer a dit:


> ... ou Abénakis.
> 
> 
> 
> Échecs ou billard?



Billard 

Ce soir, quoi de prévu ? Tv ? internet ? lecture ?


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2011)

Boulot...
Et galipettes ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2011)

J'aime beaucoup !

Tu perds souvent tes affaires ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Janvier 2011)

Oui, je perds très souvent mes chaussettes ! :hein:

Tu peux m'expliquer le mystère de la chaussette perdu après une lessive ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Janvier 2011)

Elle est restée dans le bac à linge.

Et le mystère de l'heure et des minutes identiques quand tu regardes ton réveil (11h11, 22h22...) ?


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Janvier 2011)

Peut être faudrait il dormir avec tes lunettes... pour ne pas voir double ?
Mais est-ce réellement une question ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Janvier 2011)

C'est est une oui, enfin il m'a semblé.

Ca ne vous arrive jamais ?


----------



## rabisse (18 Janvier 2011)

De temps en temps...
C'est arrivé près de chez vous?


----------



## GrInGoo (19 Janvier 2011)

Oh oui, réveille chaque fois à 3h14, mathématique tout ça. 

Motivé par cette journée qui t'attends ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Janvier 2011)

Yes, il fait beau et j'suis invité à l'apéro à 12h12 

Café à 13h13 ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Janvier 2011)

Seulement si je suis fatigué 

Ta matière préférée au lycée ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Janvier 2011)

Flipper et baby-foot

Ta matière préférée au boulot ?


----------



## Old Timer (19 Janvier 2011)

La pause café.


Peut-on apprendre à mourir?​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2011)

Oui on l'apprend tous les jours.

Tu veux vivre longtemps ?


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Janvier 2011)

jusqu'à mon dernier jour !
Crois tu que cela puisse être différent ?


----------



## rabisse (19 Janvier 2011)

C'est certain.
Tout est relatif?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Janvier 2011)

Tout dépend de ce que tu entends par "tout".

Pourquoi les gens partagent leur vie sur Facebook ?


----------



## Old Timer (19 Janvier 2011)

Parce qu'ils sont exhibitionnistes.



Pour vivre heureux faut-il vivre caché?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (20 Janvier 2011)

sans aucun doute 

ça te fait pas peur ce temps tout bizarre, et les femmes météo qui se  réjouissent du fait qu'il va faire plus chaud alors qu'on est en janvier  ???


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2011)

_I'm not afraid._

Et je ne regarde plus la météo depuis longtemps car je suis homme et non lézard et j'aime aussi la pluie et le vent.

18° c'est chaud ou froid ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Janvier 2011)

Ça dépend ! Tu veux faire cuire un &#339;uf ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2011)

Non je n'en ai pas l'intention.

Tu as une vie tristounette ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Janvier 2011)

Non, la vie est pas mal quand on ne sent pas la crevette ou le paté pour chien.

Et la tienne ?


----------



## Old Timer (20 Janvier 2011)

La vie, c'est comme une dent
D'abord on y a pas pensé
On s'est contenté de mâcher
Et puis ça se gâte soudain
Ça vous fait mal, et on y tient
Et on la soigne et les soucis
Et pour qu'on soit vraiment guéri
Il faut vous l'arracher, la vie

*Boris Vian


*Aimez-vous les dentistes?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Janvier 2011)

Ni pour, ni contre.

Le meilleur moment quand tu es sur le siège du dentiste ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Janvier 2011)

Quand la gentille dentiste se penche avec un joli décolleté ! 

Le meilleur moment chez le médecin ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Janvier 2011)

Quand la jolie doctoresse se penche avec son joli décolleté.

Le meilleur moment à l'inspection des impôts ?


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Janvier 2011)

Quand ils me disent qu'ils se sont trompés à mon détriment !
aimez vous les impots ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2011)

J'en mange tous les matins.

Pourquoi l'ananas ne peut jamais être en gelée ?


----------



## Old Timer (21 Janvier 2011)

II ne faut jamais dire jamais, si l'on fait chauffer l'ananas on peut faire de la gelée.

Pourquoi certaine femmes changent de nom pour celui de leur mari?


----------



## bazik (21 Janvier 2011)

parceque des fois, s'appeler "lanus" c'est dur à vivre... lol

question:

c'est quoi ton film préféré ? (j'ai plus d'idées de films a regarder le soir ... )


----------



## Aescleah (21 Janvier 2011)

Evil Dead 2, de Sam Raimi, avec un grand Bruce Campbell.

Ou tu peux essayer "Ma main dans la culotte d'un zouave"... Tenté ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Janvier 2011)

Sincèrement, non pas du tout 

Le film que tu entends avec impatience en 2011 ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2011)

John Rabe

Le pire film de l'année 2010 ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Janvier 2011)

Twilight.

Fan d'Harry Potter ?


----------



## ziommm (22 Janvier 2011)

Les Films, non.
Les livres... non.

AC/DC ou Guns&roses ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Janvier 2011)

GUNS and ROSES assurément 

Don't Damn Me ou Civil War ?


----------



## Pamoi (22 Janvier 2011)

la question ne se pose même pas 
_Civil War_

Guns n' Roses ou Metallica ??


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Janvier 2011)

Toujours Guns and Roses et sûrement pas Metalkaka 

Slash ou Axl ?


----------



## Pamoi (22 Janvier 2011)

Axl

Hunky Dory ou The Rise and Fall etc.... ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Janvier 2011)

Slipknot 

Rap, rock ou metal ?


----------



## Pamoi (22 Janvier 2011)

Transatlantique tac.

Chaise ou casserole ??


----------



## Old Timer (22 Janvier 2011)

Casserole.


Trombonne ou Violon?


----------



## ziommm (22 Janvier 2011)

Tromblon.

Allez une chouette : Mieux que Dieu, pire que le Diable, les pauvres en ont de trop, les riches en manquent...

...qu'est-ce donc?


----------



## collodion (23 Janvier 2011)

L'imagination ou l'inventivité.

comment matérialiser un flux ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Janvier 2011)

collodion a dit:


> comment matérialiser un flux ?



En se mettant deux doigts au fond de la gorge par exemple

Le lien entre la lune et le soleil ?


----------



## ziommm (23 Janvier 2011)

Anthropiquement parlant, nous.

Quel est l'os?


----------



## Pamoi (23 Janvier 2011)

il est là, hélas ...

et au sujet du capitaine ??


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Janvier 2011)

Le Capitaine crochet est philanthrope.

Tintin ou Lucky Luke ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2011)

Tintin

Cigares ou pipe ?


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Janvier 2011)

Ca dépend ... Mais je fume pas !
et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Janvier 2011)

De temps en temps...

Ta marque de clopes favorites ?


----------



## ziommm (23 Janvier 2011)

Je fume pas, mais en tant que fumeur passif, les marlboro light ^^".

Quelle sauce avec les frites?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Janvier 2011)

Piments d'Espelette en ce moment.

Ta patate favorite ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Janvier 2011)

Les frites 

Ton menu préféré chez Mcdo ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Janvier 2011)

Désolé, je préfère Quick, les frites y sont meilleures ;-)

Matin pluvieux, matin ... ?


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Janvier 2011)

Matin heureux pour mes amis les escargots
La lenteur apaise-t-elle ?


----------



## collodion (24 Janvier 2011)

ça dépend de l'urgence...

Quel est ton auteur préféré ?


----------



## Pamoi (24 Janvier 2011)

je ne sais pas, mais dans le même temps, la senteur appelle-t-elle ?? 

Edit: toasted by Collodion


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2011)

James Ellroy

Tu as un héros ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Janvier 2011)

Pas sous la main, tout' d'suite là...

Tu as une héroïne ?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Janvier 2011)

De la bonne, ouais. Par contre elle est pas donnée.

T'en veux ?


----------



## aarog (24 Janvier 2011)

Heuuu  ouai ......    elle est bonne au moins ?


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Janvier 2011)

Je joue à Chopper 2 acheté sur l'app store mac. 

Demain, réveil à quelle heure ?


----------



## Xman (24 Janvier 2011)

Je ne l'ai pas choppée ...  Me réveille donc tôt ! Une autre bière ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Janvier 2011)

Une bière ne se refuse jamais voyons ! 

Heinekein, Kro, Despe ... quelle bière tu préfères ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2011)

Leffe.

Tu aimes le vin chaud ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Leffe.
> 
> Tu aimes le vin chaud ?



Oui ...

aimes-tu le vent ?


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Janvier 2011)

Comment peut-on aimer quelque chose d'éminemment changeant ?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Janvier 2011)

Facile. Au moins, on s'emmerde pas !

Il n'est rien de constant, si ce n'est le changement ?


----------



## Pamoi (25 Janvier 2011)

Effectivement dès que ça change, le con se tend ..

T'es pas au boulot au lieu de dire des conneries ??


----------



## Aescleah (25 Janvier 2011)

Nan. Aujourd'hui c'est repos.

Donc je vais poster de la merde tout au long de la journée. Content?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Janvier 2011)

Heu, ça ne nous changera pas vraiment :love:

Shit Happens ?


----------



## ziommm (25 Janvier 2011)

SHIT !

Pluie ou neige ?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Janvier 2011)

SHIT !

Oui, après tout il peut pleuvoir de la merde, non?..


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Janvier 2011)

À moins d'être scatophile, je ne vois personne aimer se prendre de la merde à la place de la pluie 

Et pourquoi pas de la pisse au lieu de la pluie ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2011)

J'aime pas

Un endroit à visiter aux USA ?


----------



## collodion (25 Janvier 2011)

Kansas city pour sa centralité.

Un peu de crème et de fines herbes ou bien du sucre dans ton fromage blanc ?


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Janvier 2011)

du sucre, 3 gouttes d'armagnac, un peu de gelée de groseille, le tout 2 heures au frigo et dégustez
qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Pamoi (25 Janvier 2011)

euh ... rien

à quoi pense-t-on lorsqu'on ne pense à rien ??


----------



## thunderheart (25 Janvier 2011)

Ca sent bon...

Miettes de thon, ananas, un filet d'huile d'olive, le tout recouvert d'une feuille de menthe ?


----------



## Old Timer (25 Janvier 2011)

C'est pas mal.


Et ceci? Bavarois de sardines, condiment au citron et confiture de piments.


----------



## collodion (26 Janvier 2011)

un bon gloubiboulga.

A quelle échelle es tu le mieux pour observer le monde ?


----------



## Old Timer (26 Janvier 2011)

L'échelle de Jacob.


Quelle est-la différence entre Sarko et un protozoaire?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Janvier 2011)

Sais pas !
Une seule cellule ?


----------



## Old Timer (26 Janvier 2011)

Sais pas non plus c'est pourquoi je pose la question.

Quelqu'un à une réponse?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Janvier 2011)

Il n'y en a pas, ils sont tous les deux minuscules ! 

T'es ok avec cette réponse ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Janvier 2011)

Oki Donkey

Y'a du feu dans la cheminée ?


----------



## ziommm (26 Janvier 2011)

Wow, doucement, je me lève à peine là...

Où que j'ai mis mon slip moi?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2011)

Je n'ose pas te répondre !

Où se situe la frontière entre attachement et dépendance ?


----------



## rabisse (26 Janvier 2011)

Au milieu! 

Fatigué ? Parce que personnellement; j'en peux déjà plus.


----------



## collodion (26 Janvier 2011)

C'est une question d'échelle. Si tu ne vois que ce qui est prêt de toi, tu est dans la dépendance. Si tu vois d'un peu plus haut c'est de l'attachement.

Qu'est ce qui différencie l'inverse et son contraire ? 

Edit : grilled.


----------



## spycker (26 Janvier 2011)

C'est leurs différences..

ma question:

Pourquoi la tartine tombe toujours coté confiture ?


----------



## ziommm (26 Janvier 2011)

La loi de Murphy, j'imagine...

Le beurre à un sou c'est cher?


----------



## GrInGoo (26 Janvier 2011)

c'est cher pour de la graisse ! 

pas trop fatigué par cette journée ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Janvier 2011)

Si, mais j'ai maté un bon polar.

Infernal Affairs, tu connais ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Janvier 2011)

Ça me dit vaguement quelque chose...

C'est bien un film ?


----------



## Pamoi (27 Janvier 2011)

oui, assez (mieux qu'un livre  - si on n'aime pas lire -)

[ardisson]tu nous fais le pitch ??[/ardisson]


----------



## thunderheart (27 Janvier 2011)

Une taupe de la mafia infiltre la police, une taupe de la police infiltre la même mafia.
Elles se cherchent, se pistent, se croisent... Ambiance prenante, personnages complexes naviguant en eaux troubles. Il paraît que ce film a inspiré Scorcese pour les Infiltrés.

Y-a-t-il une différence entre les genres Polar/Policier/Thriller ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Janvier 2011)

Roman policier = polar.
Thriller = MJ 

Ton bouquin préféré ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Janvier 2011)

Le cycle de Tschaï de Jack Vance... entre autres

Polar vs Policier vs Thriller, d'autres propositions ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2011)

Drame.

Tu joues beaucoup en ligne ?


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Janvier 2011)

A call of duty blak ops sur ps3, c'est tout. 

Tu paries en ligne ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Janvier 2011)

Non, je ne joue jamais de l'argent  Par contre, une canette ou un Mcdo (lol)

Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Janvier 2011)

Pas plus.

Pour revenir au truc Polar/Policer/Thriller, j'ai entendu que Polar est une histoire vue coté du méchant, Policier vue du coté du gentil policier, et enfin Thriller du coté de la victime.

On écrit coté ou côté ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2011)

Côté

Tu joues beaucoup ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Janvier 2011)

Par périodes...

Le monde bouge en ce moment ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Janvier 2011)

Oui.

Vacances d'été ou vacances d'hiver ?


----------



## Old Timer (29 Janvier 2011)

Je suis toujours en vacances _(non je ne suis pas un fonctionnaire)_


Canada ou États-Unis?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Janvier 2011)

Canada, je ne suis jamais allé la bas 

Paris ou Londres ?


----------



## Aescleah (29 Janvier 2011)

Montcuq ! C'est un charmant petit coin:

[youtube]iX9SPTSY1iU[/youtube]

Tu y es déjà allé ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Janvier 2011)

Non, ça me dit rien d'y aller 

Orange ou clémentine ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2011)

Orange

Combien de litres d'eau faut-il pour obtenir 1 kg de sucre ?


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Janvier 2011)

Houla... quelques centaines probablement merci de donner la réponse.
Est ce la même chose pour le sucre de canne ?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Janvier 2011)

Sans aucun doute.

Sucre de canne, citron, rhum ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2011)

Rhum merci .

L'apéro que tu aimes le plus ?


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Janvier 2011)

Le Floc de Gascogne
Et comme digestif ?


----------



## Old Timer (29 Janvier 2011)

Baiser d'amour.


Golf ou bowling?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Janvier 2011)

Curling, un mixte de bowling et de golf 

Tu connais la recette de l'eau ?


----------



## Aescleah (29 Janvier 2011)

Ouais, deux atomes d'hydrogène, un d'oxygène, et hop, t'as d'la flotte.

Besoin d'aide en cuisine ?


----------



## Pamoi (29 Janvier 2011)

oui, comme en photo et d'autres trucs

Besoin d'aide en photo ?


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Janvier 2011)

Non c'est affaire de feeling.
Mais le feeling peut-il se passer de connaissance ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Janvier 2011)

Le feeling pour l'inconnu peut être agréable.

Ton dernier coup de coeur ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2011)

Un livre sur New York.

Pourquoi les anges ont des auréoles et les diables des cornes ?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Janvier 2011)

Je ne suis pas sur...

Peut-être que les anges font les trous, et les diables les bi*** ?


----------



## Old Timer (30 Janvier 2011)

C'est une bonne explication.


Peut-on succomber au démon du midi dans un 5 à 7?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2011)

Je suppose que oui.

Tu fantasmes souvent devant de joli(e)s femmes/hommes ?


----------



## ziommm (30 Janvier 2011)

Non pas souvent, mais même en étant hétéro, je dois avouer qu'il m'arrive de trouver un homme séduisant .

Tu aimes les cuberdons?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Janvier 2011)

Je mange que les bonbons d'haribo 

Tes bonbons préférés ?


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Janvier 2011)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> J
> 
> Tes bonbons préférés ?



Pierrot Gourmand bien sur !
et tes confitures ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2011)

Je n'ai pas de préfèrence

Tu lis quoi en ce moment ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de préfèrence
> 
> Tu lis quoi en ce moment ?



Mon journal (24 heures) 

As-tu eu ton café du matin ?


----------



## jp.pilet (31 Janvier 2011)

Non mais mon 1/2l. de Thé
Manges-tu le matin ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Janvier 2011)

Pain, beurre, confiture en ce moment.

Bacon grilles, oeufs sur le plat ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Janvier 2011)

Oui s'il te plait, je mange mon petit déj à 13h30 tout à fait normal 

Tu dines vers quelle heure d'habitude ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2011)

20H00

Ta sauce froide préférée ?


----------



## 'chon (31 Janvier 2011)

Je crois ne jamais y avoir pensé..

Et une douche froide, ça tente quelqu'un?


----------



## Old Timer (31 Janvier 2011)

Pas maintenant il fait -25 dehors, même les canards ont la chair de poule.


Qui à-t-il de plus troublant qu'un trou noir?


----------



## jp.pilet (31 Janvier 2011)

Un rose ? :rose:
Mais quelle idée ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Février 2011)

L'association en elle-même peut s'avérer troublante.

Un trou noir sent-il toujours la rose ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2011)

Je ne pense pas.

Pourquoi disait-on qu'un roi pouvait guérir les écrouelles ?


----------



## Old Timer (1 Février 2011)

Parce que les rois étaient considéré comme des dieux je pense.

Aimez-vous le cidre de glace?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Février 2011)

Pas vraiment.

Es-tu maniaque ?


----------



## Pamoi (1 Février 2011)

Je suis l'incarnation du contraire du maniaque.

2000 posts (dont au moins les 3/4 à écrire des conneries), tu penses que ça se fête ??


----------



## tirhum (1 Février 2011)

Pas moi.
Mais comme j'ai posté beaucoup plus de conneries...
Un ego, ça se travaille ou c'est inné ?!...


----------



## 'chon (1 Février 2011)

oui et non

une autre question?


----------



## tirhum (1 Février 2011)

Oui.
On danse ?!...


----------



## 'chon (1 Février 2011)

tu mets la musique..
t'as de l'herbe?


----------



## tirhum (1 Février 2011)

Nan, juste du rhum...
Sais pas comment on peut danser là dessus, mais c'est ce que j'écoute, là...

[YOUTUBE]33jfKsSfkho[/YOUTUBE]


Une autre idée d'écoute (et de danse...   ) ?!...


----------



## ziommm (2 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]hrt15u8DZhk[/YOUTUBE]

Telle une raison de vivre, la danse a les siennes...

Tu joues de la guitare?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Février 2011)

Je me débrouille sur Guitar Hero, mais en vrai je sais jouer que Where is my mind des pixies, stout 

Tu joues du piano ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2011)

Non.

Cherches-tu toujours l'équilibre dans ta vie ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Février 2011)

Non, pas vraiment, surtout les dimanches matin.

Pourquoi aimes tu poster au bar ?


----------



## Pamoi (2 Février 2011)

parceque n'ayant aucune connaissance technique, il ne reste que le bar, tiens !!

Pourquoi parler de dimanche alors qu'on est mercredi ??


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Février 2011)

Décalage horaire mon ami ! 

Le temps passe vite, mais pourquoi les cours de philosophie en terminal semblent interminables ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Février 2011)

Parce que tu t'en fous peut-être.

Terminal A, B ou C ?


----------



## Aescleah (2 Février 2011)

Peu importe.

Ta pensée du jour ?


----------



## rabisse (2 Février 2011)

Chaque jour aie un pensée du jour...
Chandeleur... alors crêpes, poêle, plafond ?


----------



## Old Timer (2 Février 2011)

Crêpes bien sûr, avec sirop d'érable.

Ça se fête encore la Chandeleur?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2011)

Oui.

Tu aimes les tacos ?


----------



## shogun HD (2 Février 2011)

oui les aston martin en particulier.


connais-tu Planck ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Février 2011)

Planck, un mec constant !

Si t'avais une Vanquish, la planquerais tu ?


----------



## shogun HD (2 Février 2011)

nan ipossible à planquer  je roulerais avec tous les jours :love:

tu la trouves comment la ferrari FF ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Février 2011)

Inutile de demander, toutes les Ferrarri sont belles  Les Lamborghini aussi 

Ferrarri, Lamborghini ou Aston Martin ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2011)

Aston Martin.

Pourquoi le Groenland a t-il été baptisé ainsi ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Février 2011)

Par rapport à sa couleur verte.

Pourquoi c'est chic d'aimer les Aston Martin ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Février 2011)

Les Aston Martin représentent la classe absolue !

Bentley, Rolls Royce ou Maybach ?


----------



## Aescleah (3 Février 2011)

Facile: Bugatti (ou Pagani, au choix) 

Un infini peut-il être plus grand qu'un autre ?


----------



## ziommm (3 Février 2011)

Oui, (+infini) > (-infini)

En gros, est-ce que tout ce qui est british est classe?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Février 2011)

La Reine d'Angleterre n'est pas si classe que ça donc non (lol)

Tu la trouves comment Emma Watson (celle qui joue Hermione dans Harry Potter, elle est british elle) ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2011)

Mignonne.

Combien de jours peut-on rester sans dormir ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Février 2011)

2 ou 3, après faut être chargé pour tenir.

Ou avant ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Février 2011)

Seulement si tu bois du café en continue 

Gros dormeur ou petit dormeur ?


----------



## 'chon (3 Février 2011)

le sommeil pour moi, est comme une forêt enchanté.. ou ensorcelée plutôt 
René Char..  :rose: :love:  ou :sleep: :casse:  :hosto:?


----------



## collodion (4 Février 2011)

Ben les deux : 


'chon a dit:


> :rose: :love:  ou :sleep: :casse:  :hosto:?


J'aime bien ça : *Si tu veux rire,
Offre ta soumission,
Jamais tes armes. *



Les nuits blanches se rattrapent elles ?


----------



## 'chon (4 Février 2011)

C'est comme changer de pays..

ou de dealer?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Février 2011)

Tuer le dealer et en trouver un autre (lol)

Tu fumes ?


----------



## ziommm (4 Février 2011)

Tout sauf la cigarette.

Tu te laves les oreilles à quelle fréquence?


----------



## shogun HD (4 Février 2011)

à 50 hz

et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2011)

Une fois par jour

Ton prochain voyage ?


----------



## just1 (4 Février 2011)

Chez les minimoys!

Tu es plus attiré par Pénélope Cruz ou par Victoria Silvedt?


----------



## tirhum (4 Février 2011)

Pénélope, voyons !... 
T'aimes les seins gonflables, toi ?!&#8230;


----------



## just1 (4 Février 2011)

Pas du tout! Cela fait trop faux! 

Et les lèvres gonflées ça te branche?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Février 2011)

Pas plus...

Et Jane Birkin elle te branche ?


----------



## just1 (4 Février 2011)

Non! J'aime pas les anorexiques...

Peut être es tu plus attiré par les feuilles de chou de son ancien concubin?


----------



## rabisse (4 Février 2011)

Oh que oui! Plutôt Gainsbourg ou Gainsbarre ?


----------



## Pamoi (4 Février 2011)

Gainsbourg

La question se posait-elle vraiment ?


----------



## just1 (4 Février 2011)

Non pas pour moi...

Y a t-il des gens qui comme moi joue à ikariam?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Février 2011)

Pas moi.

Parles nous un peu de ce jeu ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2011)

Ikariam.

Ça te donne envie ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Février 2011)

Je préfère de loin Travian 

Tu connais Eve online ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Février 2011)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Tu connais Eve online ?



Pas plus !

Tu "Googles" à chaque fois que tu cherches un truc ?


----------



## Old Timer (4 Février 2011)

Pas nécessairement.

Aimes-tu le football américain?


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Février 2011)

Old Timer a dit:


> Pas nécessairement.
> 
> Aimes-tu le football américain?



Non je ne vais pas regarder le SuperBowl Dimanche.

Le programme de ce WE ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Février 2011)

Dormir.

Le tien ?


----------



## just1 (4 Février 2011)

Jouer à ikariam  ....

Pourquoi n'essayeriez vous pas ce jeu?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Février 2011)

Non, je n'ai pas vraiment le temps, ni la tête à consacrer à ce jeu.

Tu prends quoi comme petit déjeuner ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Février 2011)

Thé, bon pain, beurre demi-sel, confiture

Tu aimes les p'tits déj anglo-saxons ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2011)

Non c'est trop lourd.

Quels sont les meilleurs films du moment ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Février 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Non c'est trop lourd.
> 
> Quels sont les meilleurs films du moment ?



Ceux d'il y'a 30 ans
La meilleure taille de poitrine du moment ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Février 2011)

Bonnet M

Dentelles ou Sloggy ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Février 2011)

Sloggi.. Dentelles.. Sloggi.. Mmh, dentelles... Choix impossible pour moi :hein: J'aime les deux ^^

String, culotte, shorty ou boxer femme ?


----------



## collodion (5 Février 2011)

C'est le genre de question à poser à Tortue géniale.

Quel pouvoir magique vous tenterait ?

Edit : hahaha.


----------



## DamienLT (5 Février 2011)

Arf aucun de tout ça j'aime que les mecs ;-)

Mais la bonne question est : Avec ou sans sous-vêtements ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2011)

Sans pour les femmes de 18-40 avec un IMC assez correct et avec pour les autres.

Es-tu un bon danseur ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Février 2011)

Pas vraiment non :rateau:

Pour 1 000 000e, tu éliminerai quelqu'un ou pas ?


----------



## DamienLT (5 Février 2011)

Pour ma belle mère je peux même descendre (sans mauvais jeux de mots ^^) en dessous des 100 000 .

Plutôt peur de Facebook ou Google ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Février 2011)

Facebook n'est rien sans la stupidité humaine, dévoiler sa vie privée et nulle à des gens "digne" de confiance (lol).
Google t'analyse à travers tes recherches sans que tu le saches, c'est plus réfléchi et machiavélique  

Twitter ou Facebook ?


----------



## ziommm (5 Février 2011)

Fesse de bouc, son emprise sur l'internaute moyen est d'un tout autre niveau.

Internet disparait : à quoi emploierai tu le temps que y passait avant?


----------



## DamienLT (5 Février 2011)

Nooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,c'est impossible !!!!! A mourir je ne suis plus rien sans internet ^^

Android ou WebOS question interface utilisateur ?


----------



## Aescleah (5 Février 2011)

WebOS, Android est un merdier à nerd, et en plus il est laid.

Si si, c'est objectif.

Comment ça, je troll ?


----------



## DamienLT (5 Février 2011)

Non tu ne trolles pas, tu es simplement lucide !!!

Sinon plutôt presbyte ou casse-couille(s) ?


----------



## Old Timer (5 Février 2011)

Plutôt Casse-Noisette.

Aimez-vous le ballet?


----------



## rabisse (5 Février 2011)

Une réponse en forme de question:
Que répondrait Aescleah ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Février 2011)

rabisse a dit:


> Une réponse en forme de question:
> *Que répondrait Aescleah ?*



_"Moi j'les aime uniquement dans le fion et bien profond"_

Aescleah est un pervers (pépère) ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Février 2011)

Lui seul peut te répondre 

Théatre ou opéra ?


----------



## DamienLT (6 Février 2011)

Plutôt Opéra, mais que si y a Barbie et Casse noisette qui jouent d'dans... sinon je comprend rien !  Plutôt ski, fondue et feu de cheminée ou tropiques, margarita et filles (mecs) à gogo pour février ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2011)

Forever alone

Ton smiley favori ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Février 2011)

ou xD

Ton premier portable ?


----------



## ziommm (6 Février 2011)

Téléphone ou Pc?

Téléphone : Nokia 3310
PC : Compaq presario 700

La meilleure console de jeu selon toi?


----------



## DamienLT (6 Février 2011)

La pippin bien sûr !!!

Nokia voué à disparaitre ou pas ?


----------



## collodion (6 Février 2011)

Ça m'embêterais, obligé de prendre un iphone à la prochaine casse.

Quelqu'un d'autre possède un téléphone juste pour téléphoner ?


----------



## ziommm (6 Février 2011)

Ouai moi, un Nokia 6300, et je n'utilise que les fonctions téléphone et SMS à l'occasion.

Vinaigrette au miel, t'en dis quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2011)

C'est pas mauvais

Ta confiture préférée ?


----------



## DamienLT (6 Février 2011)

Le confit d'oignons

Mais est-ce que le confit d'oignons peut il être considéré comme une confiture ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Février 2011)

Oui si c'est en pot.

De la merde en pot, c'est de la confiture ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Février 2011)

Hem, je n'irai pas jusque là.

Avec de la nutella peut-être ?


----------



## Old Timer (6 Février 2011)

J'opine vigoureusement du bonnet.


Dubonnet ou Cinzano?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Février 2011)

Nuits St Georges 

Ton alcool préféré ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2011)

Le vin rouge

Ton whisky favori ?


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Février 2011)

L'Armagnac   
Et en dehors de l'alcool ?


----------



## DamienLT (7 Février 2011)

Le Cacolac ^^  Et je vous mets quoi d'autre pour l'accompagner ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Février 2011)

Un p'tit Jameson, le préféré de Kinky.

C'est pas encore l'heure de l'apéro ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Février 2011)

C'est toujours l'heure de l'apéro ! 

Pastis par temps bleu ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Février 2011)

Chardonnay bien frais (c;

Pourquoi les canards sauvages volent ils contre le vent ?


----------



## DamienLT (7 Février 2011)

Pour éviter les Wc bien sur !!! (Oui je sais elle était nulle celle là)

Avec ou sans chips (le pastis) ?


----------



## Old Timer (7 Février 2011)

Avec amandes grillées.

F1 ou Nascar?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2011)

F1

Un coup de pied bien placé peut-il nous faire passer à la postérieurité ?


----------



## rabisse (7 Février 2011)

*Probablement.*
Dernière envie d'en mettre un... ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Février 2011)

Oui, à Kévin.

Tarte ou gateau ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2011)

Les deux.

Tu aimes les favoris ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Février 2011)

Yes

Moustache ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Février 2011)

Non, je me rase.

Rasoir électrique ou rasoir avec lames ?


----------



## DamienLT (8 Février 2011)

Aucun des deux, je ne me rase pas !

Mouse ou gel à raser ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Février 2011)

Gel...

Plus doux non ?


----------



## DamienLT (8 Février 2011)

Gel et plus doux dans la même phrase... ça peut porter à confusion 

Avec ou sans lubrifiant  ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Février 2011)

Seul ma compagne le sait.

Ta ville préférée ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Février 2011)

Punaauia

La ville que tu détestes le plus ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2011)

Lorient

Les glaçons dans ton whisky ?


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Février 2011)

Comme dans le porto... Une catastrophe !
Quelle question aimerais-je poser ?


----------



## DamienLT (8 Février 2011)

Miroir, mon beau miroir, suis-je le plus geek ?

Plutot archelogeek ou Technologeek ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (8 Février 2011)

ni l'un ni l'autre, ça à l'air dangereux ton truc là...

nord ou sud?


----------



## DamienLT (8 Février 2011)

Rhaaa je sais pas je suis trop à l'ouest ce soir pour te répondre...

Plutôt chaude en général ? (la douche hein !)


----------



## ziommm (8 Février 2011)

non, douche tiède, je préfère, mais bouillante après le sport.

Plutôt allemande ou japonaise la voiture ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Février 2011)

Plutôt anglaise...

Moto ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Février 2011)

Oui, mais seulement sur les routes américaines, cheveux au vent !

Harley Davidson ou Yamaha ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Février 2011)

Harley

Cruising avec en fond musical _Riders in the Storm_ ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (9 Février 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> _Riders in the Storm_ ?


 

Riders *on* the storm !!! 

Sinon, l'orage t'aimes bien?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Février 2011)

Assez oui, surtout sous la couette, les yeux rivés au Velux.

Après la pluie vient ... ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Février 2011)

Mon cul. lol

Après la pluie vient ... ?


----------



## collodion (9 Février 2011)

Ma mère, mon père, mes frères et mes soeurs.

Chez qui se plaindre de rien ?


----------



## DamienLT (9 Février 2011)

Chez ma mère...

Wikipedia ou Knol ?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Février 2011)

Aucun des deux.

Bienheureux sont les ignorants?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Février 2011)

Amen !

Tu regardes quoi comme série télé ?


----------



## DamienLT (9 Février 2011)

Desperate housewife, Doctor Who, Torchwood, Dexter...

Plutôt séries américaines ou françaises ?


----------



## Old Timer (9 Février 2011)

Plutôt Américaines ou Québécoises.


Cinéma Français, Américain ou Québécois?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Février 2011)

Américain, normal lol

Pourquoi les français produisent que des navets ? (sauf quelques-un mais rare !)


----------



## DamienLT (9 Février 2011)

Parce qu'on est complètement dans les choux !

Question acteur(trices) au niveau du sex apeal, plutôt français ou étrangers ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Février 2011)

Plutôt 90-60-90

Ne trouves pas Scarlett sexy dans Lost In Translation ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Février 2011)

Scarlett Johansson, c'est une des plus belles femmes du monde 

La femme la plus sexy du monde ?


----------



## DamienLT (10 Février 2011)

Mireille Mathieu bien sûr !

Le mec le plus sexy du monde ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Février 2011)

Moi

Le sexe fait-il tourner le monde ?


----------



## Franck72 (10 Février 2011)

Oui&#8230;

À défaut, il fait tourner les têtes et les langues (slurp&#8230

Le groupe de musique le plus déjanté ?


----------



## DamienLT (10 Février 2011)

Les Ritarita mitsouko.

La chanteuse la plus tarte de l'année ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Février 2011)

Pour l'année dernière, je serai tenté de dire Cindy Sander

Et pour 2011 ?


----------



## DamienLT (10 Février 2011)

Justin Bieber 

... on peut le considérer comme une chanteuse  ?


----------



## Franck72 (10 Février 2011)

Les schtroumphs sont asexués 

la ville la plus chaude ?


----------



## DamienLT (10 Février 2011)

El Aziziya avec une température record de 57,8° enregistrée le 13 septembre 1922.

Et celle la plus froide ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Février 2011)

DTC Ville :love:

La ville la plus froide ?


----------



## Franck72 (10 Février 2011)

Yakoutsk en Russie, avec des -40°C très réguliers en janvier&#8230;

Le plus vieil arbre ? (je sais vraiment pas quoi poser comme question) :mouais:


----------



## DamienLT (10 Février 2011)

Pando qui est une colonie clonale de peupliers faux-trembles (système racinaire unique).

Doit-on virer Franck72 de la partie vu qu'il ne sait plus quoi poser comme question ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Février 2011)

Non, il est juste en panne d'inspiration 

Londres ressemble à Paris ou Paris ressemble à Londres ?


----------



## Franck72 (10 Février 2011)

Ni l'un ni l'autre, bien au contraire ! :rateau:

Juste avant de mourir, tout le film de notre vie défile devant nos yeux,
donc les aveugles, est-ce la bande sonore ?


----------



## DamienLT (10 Février 2011)

Non c'est du braille !

Et pour les sourds/aveugles et sans bras ?


----------



## ziommm (10 Février 2011)

Ils l'ont dans le cul, c'est mieux que rien.

Tu voudrais pas tirer sur mon doigt?


----------



## DamienLT (10 Février 2011)

Si -> Chkrak

Et ça fait quoi ?


----------



## ziommm (10 Février 2011)

Un peu mal, t'y est allé fort quand même, mais j'ai plus de ballonnement du coup .

Ça va, vous survivrez?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2011)

Aïe

Tu as confiance en ton garagiste ?


----------



## DamienLT (10 Février 2011)

Oui entièrement confiance, c'est mon beau père 

As-tu confiance en ta femme/ ton mec ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Février 2011)

Je n'ai confiance en personne.

Pourquoi l'Homme veut toujours plus ?


----------



## Old Timer (10 Février 2011)

L'Homme est un éternel insatisfait.



On dit que le bonheur est fait de petites choses. L'avez-vous déjà rencontré?


----------



## DamienLT (10 Février 2011)

Oui il y 4 ans maintenant !

Et le malheur le plus terrible pour toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Février 2011)

Un cancer à 14 ans.

Tu as fait les soldes ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2011)

Oui.

Qu'est-ce que tu fais la nuit quand tu ne sais pas dormir ?


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Février 2011)

Je me détend et "travaille" à éviter de penser
La respiration peut elle aider ?:rateau:


----------



## thunderheart (11 Février 2011)

Tout à fait

Ce matin, au boulot face à l'écran, se réveiller peut-il aider ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Février 2011)

Un café devant MacGé, oui ça fait du bien 

Carte noir ou Grand mère ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (11 Février 2011)

ben, comme d'hab, la machine...  en même temps à 35c faut pas trop en demander... pis elle a au moins le mérite d'être en bas et de me permettre des ptits tours réguliers, ça décrasse  d'ailleur :sleep:, jme d'mande si j vais pass aller y faire un tour..

tu as une addiction nourrituresque?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Février 2011)

Le chocolat.

Bon, on se prend un café (gratos à la machine) ?


----------



## Franck72 (11 Février 2011)

Oui&#8230;

Avec ou sans sucre ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Février 2011)

Sans stp.

Nous sommes vendredi, je commence à me réveiller. L'horloge avance sereinement vers 12:00, je vous offre l'apéro ?


----------



## Franck72 (11 Février 2011)

Ce sera un Pastis pour moi&#8230;

Les cacahuettes sont où ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2011)

DTC.

Ça pique ?


----------



## Macbeth (11 Février 2011)

Si elle sont salées surtout. Mais encore plus si on ne les enlève pas du paquet.

Mais est-ce vraiment le meilleurs endroit pour mettre des cacahuètes ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Février 2011)

Là ou ailleurs.

On fait quoi des chips ?


----------



## DamienLT (11 Février 2011)

On les donne à Christophe Laporte 

Plutôt chips ou cacahouètes d'ailleurs ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (11 Février 2011)

Ben les cacaouette d'ailleurs voyons, celles d'ici sont plutôt bof... Mais mes préférées sont 2 et m'attendent à la maison... :rose:


tu t'es déjà bouffé la ptite peau des bouts de doigt de pieds avec les dents?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Février 2011)

Non, jamais ! 

Tu penses qu'Etoile d'araignee l'a déjà fait ?


----------



## DamienLT (11 Février 2011)

Pour qu'elle pose la question je me dis que oui !

Et toi tu as des trucs dégueu du même genre ?


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Février 2011)

Non mais je rêve de me manger les doigts de pied avec les dents. !

es tu souple ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Février 2011)

Oui, mais pas tant que ça.

Il nous fait des preuves non ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Février 2011)

Non, ça ira. On se croit sur parole d'homme 

UGC, mk2, Pathé ou Gaumont ?


----------



## ziommm (12 Février 2011)

Gaumont, rien que pour les visiteurs.

A quoi bon?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Février 2011)

Mater les filles.

Blonde ou brune ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2011)

Brune

Petite ou grande ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Février 2011)

Moyenne

Bronzée ou diaphane ?


----------



## tirhum (12 Février 2011)

Noire... :style:
Sucre dans votre calva café ?!&#8230;


----------



## DamienLT (12 Février 2011)

Non mais du calva oui !

Avec ou sans modo  ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (12 Février 2011)

Sans tirhum mais avec des _femmesàpoils ©_ 


L'échangisme, c'est sympa ?


----------



## DamienLT (12 Février 2011)

Ouais c'est pas mal, je change souvent de PC au Mac !

Déjà eu une expérience gay ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Février 2011)

Non.

Et toi ?


----------



## DamienLT (12 Février 2011)

La question devrait plutôt être l'inverse pour ma part , et la réponse est non !

Avec ou sans poils ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Février 2011)

Sans.

Sucer c'est tromper ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2011)

Non.

Tu transpires beaucoup ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Février 2011)

Non.

Tu te fatigues beaucoup ?


----------



## DamienLT (12 Février 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Non.
> 
> Tu transpires beaucoup ?



Non pas de problème de ce coté là !




thunderheart a dit:


> Sans.
> 
> Sucer c'est tromper ?



Vui pour ma part ! C'est même très mal !

Et toi t'en penses quoi ?


----------



## ziommm (12 Février 2011)

Moi je dis que quand le serpent de mer pointe le bout de son nez, ça sent le roussis...

Et aimer, c'est tromper?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Février 2011)

C'est de l'infidélité donc oui, c'est trompé.

Tu es fidèle ?


----------



## DamienLT (12 Février 2011)

Oui depuis 4 ans maintenant !

Et toi ? Pas eu d'infidélités dans ta vie ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Février 2011)

Non, mon labrador est fidèle et obéissant.

Chat ou chien ?


----------



## DamienLT (13 Février 2011)

Plutôt chien (voir ma crotte ici)

Plutôt chienne ou chatte  ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2011)

Chatte aimante de la maison.

La vie moderne te rend heureux ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Février 2011)

Pas de problème.

Adepte de la décroissance ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Février 2011)

Dur de faire face à un système qui t'incite à la consommation..

Qui a inventé cette phrase : "l'argent ne fait pas le bonheur" ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2011)

Un riche ?

Pourquoi les drapeaux ont-ils été créés ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pourquoi les drapeaux ont-ils été créés ?



Pour aller au Casse pipe  (suivez l'étendard) 

Avez vous bu un bon café ce matin ?


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Février 2011)

Non un bon thé
quid d'Emilie ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Février 2011)

Emilie ! IL y en a tellement.

Emilie Simon ?


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Février 2011)

Meuh non ... C'était en lien avec la phrase précédente je pensais à Emily B(r)ontë  OK c'est très approximatif !!! :rateau:
Aimez vous les jeux de maux laids ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Février 2011)

Ah okkkkkkkkkkkkkkay, got'it 

Aimes-tu les oeufs mollet ?


----------



## DamienLT (14 Février 2011)

Non je préfère les oeufs durs c'est plus mieux bon !

Avec du bacon les oeufs ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Février 2011)

Ça ve de soit 

Orange pressé ou Jus d'Orange du commerce ?


----------



## coptere (14 Février 2011)

Orange pressée 
Qui c'est le plus fort : le rhinocéros ou l'éléphant ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Février 2011)

C'est l'éléphant de Chuck Norris le plus fort !

Chuck Norris VS Steve Jobs, qui gagne ?


----------



## Franck72 (14 Février 2011)

Steve Jobs, sans aucun doute 

Schwarzi ou Stallone ?


----------



## DamienLT (14 Février 2011)

Stallone, Schwarzi est vendu !

Bruce Willis ou Jean Reno ?


----------



## coptere (14 Février 2011)

Trop facile ... Bruce le tout-puissant 
L'aile ou la cuisse ?


----------



## DamienLT (14 Février 2011)

La cuisse, y'a plus à manger Miam !

Poulet ou boeuf ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Février 2011)

Les deux  Je suis un gourmand !

Frite ou Patatoes ?


----------



## DamienLT (14 Février 2011)

Frites, mais faites maison sinon beeerk !

Fast food ou picnic ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2011)

Picnic après être passer au driving.

Tu changes souvent de portable ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Février 2011)

Non.

Tu prends souvent la porte ?


----------



## Franck72 (14 Février 2011)

Non, moi je préfère la fenêtre&#8230;

Laporte ou Rama Yade ?


----------



## DamienLT (14 Février 2011)

Arf elle est dure ta question et cruelle... Aucun des deux !

Arlette Laguiller ou Olivier Besancenot ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Février 2011)

Charles de Gaulle !
Les politiciens de nos jours sont tous RIDICULES.

MacGeneration ou MacBidouille ?


----------



## DamienLT (14 Février 2011)

Macgeneration sans problème (non c'est pas de la lèche) parce que franchement du genre lourdingue y'a pas pire du côté de Macbidouille ! J'ai jamais accroché et à chaque fois que j'ai eu besoin d'aide c'est toujours ici que j'ai eu les réponses les plus précises et les mieux exprimées.

Macgeneration, Macplus ou Mac4ever pour les news ? Et pourquoi ton choix ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2011)

Bon échos sur le web.

Ta dernière rupture ?


----------



## coptere (15 Février 2011)

Mon string ... en pleine course ! :rose:
Cochon ou cochonne ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Février 2011)

Cochonne.

De couleur rose ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2011)

Arrosé 

il pleut et chez vous ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Février 2011)

Non.

Quelles couleurs tes nuages ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Février 2011)

Rose et violet, faut que j'arrête le LSD ...

Tu as testé quoi comme drogue ?


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Février 2011)

51, bordeaux et autres bourgognes

Est il utile de goûter aux drogues ?


----------



## DamienLT (15 Février 2011)

Non mais ça peut être utile parfois...

Que penses-tu de méthylène-dioxy-méthylamphétamine ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Février 2011)

Pas grand chose...

peux tu nous en dire plus ?


----------



## DamienLT (15 Février 2011)

Bien sûr, c'est la version rallongé de MDMA plus connu sous le nom de "Ecstasy" qui au passage est un des meilleures coupe-faim que je connaisse (rha ça me rajeuni pas tout ça) 

Bref, jamais fait de conneries étant plus "jeune" ?


----------



## Pamoi (15 Février 2011)

aucune. jamais. juré.

à ce rythme de posts, à quelle heure de quel jour ptimac atteindra-t-il le million de messages ??


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2011)

C'est un concours ? 

Qu'attendez vous pour participer


----------



## DamienLT (15 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> aucune. jamais. juré.
> 
> à ce rythme de posts, à quelle heure de quel jour ptimac atteindra-t-il le million de messages ??




*Sachant que (je ne suis pas fort en calcul) mais que :*

Si je continue sur mon rythme actuel à savoir 245 messages pour une semaine et en imaginant que je ne parte en vacance qu'une fois par an au rythme de 3 semaines complètes tout en prenant en compte que j'ai une vie sociale (si si je vous jure) et une superbe calculatrice qui arrange tout comme je veux, cela donne :

245 x 4 semaines = 980 messages.
980 x 10 mois (soit une année-mes vacances-les jours où je suis malade-ma pauvre vie sociale) = 9800 messages.

9800 x 10 ans = 98 000 messages + les 245 que j'ai déjà posté = 98 245 messages.

Maintenant prenons en compte que d'ici une dizaine d'années je fasse fortune en vendant des enfants en Thailande et des chèvres dans le Larzac alors je pourrais me payer une douzaine de chinois pour m'aider dans ma tache.

*On reprend les calculs :*

245 x 4 semaines X 12 employés = 11760 messages.

Il me faudra 6,39 mois (après calcul et un coup de baguette magique qui arrondis le tout) pour obtenir les 901 755 messages restant.

901 755 messages que l'on rajoute à la précédente décennie 98 245 cela nous donne = 1 000 000 le compte est bon !

Je posterai mon millionième message le 23 aout 2021 à 15h46.

CQFD  !

*Est-ce que cela vous satisfait ?*


----------



## coptere (15 Février 2011)

Non mais merci ça fait avancer le schmilblick 
Tu pètes sous la couette ? :rose:


----------



## thunderheart (15 Février 2011)

J'crois qu'c'est clair.

Quelqu'un a-t-il le courage de vérifier tout cela ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2011)

Non non 



> Je posterai mon millionième message le 23 aout 2021 à 15h46.



c'est bien loin 2021 ... (j'aurai 77 ans) si si


----------



## DamienLT (15 Février 2011)

Rho 67 ans, c'est qu'il est bien conservé le ASF-44 ! Le formol ça conserve euh forum pardon, forum 

Je crois qu'il vaut mieux que je déserte ce fil quelque temps, non  ?


----------



## jugnin (15 Février 2011)

Non. Mais le forum, tu peux.

Tu finis toujours tes ?


----------



## DamienLT (15 Février 2011)

Je sais pas comment le prendre ça ?! Et non je ne fini pas toujours mes...

Et t ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (15 Février 2011)

mes t vont bien, mais je préfère un peu mes u... pis si y s'cassent, j  pourrai toujours utiliser mes v... au pire restera bien un ptit w, à  l'occasion xyz, mais seulement en cas d'urgence...


t'es susceptible?


----------



## DamienLT (15 Février 2011)

, Pas trop, j'essaie de rester zen surtout sur la Toile (d'araignée, rooo le comique).

Ca fait longtemps que tu es sur Mac ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Février 2011)

J'utilise OSX depuis la fin 2008. Avant, systèmes Unix et dérivés.

T'as un Mac ou t'es indépendant(e) ?


----------



## calimerossimo (15 Février 2011)

moins d'un an.

Maintenant à moi : Je viens de débarquer sur ce forum et je ne parviens pas à créer un topic pour exposer mon problème ( oui, huez-moi !). Comment fait-on pour créer un nouveau sujet ?

Edit : oups, grillée tant pis pour moi.


----------



## DamienLT (15 Février 2011)

calimerossimo a dit:


> moins d'un an.
> 
> Maintenant à moi : Je viens de débarquer sur ce forum et je ne parviens pas à créer un topic pour exposer mon problème ( oui, huez-moi !). Comment fait-on pour créer un nouveau sujet ?
> 
> Edit : oups, grillée tant pis pour moi.


Suffit de regarder ça :








thunderheart a dit:


> J'utilise OSX depuis la fin 2008. Avant, systèmes Unix et dérivés.
> T'as un Mac ou t'es indépendant(e) ?


Hummm vous pouvez répéteeeer la question ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Février 2011)

"T'as un Mac ou t'es indépendant(e) ?"

Ai-je bien répété ?


----------



## DamienLT (15 Février 2011)

Vui parfait ! 

badmonkeyman est un homme ou une femme ?


----------



## collodion (15 Février 2011)

un robot mixte.

Cuisson à la vapeur ou au court bouillon pour tes patates ?


----------



## DamienLT (15 Février 2011)

Je me disais trop beau pour honnête le (la?) badmonkeyman  sinon pour les patates le mieux c'est au four avec un noix de beurre !

Purée faite maison ou faite Auchan ?


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Février 2011)

A la poêle avec des cèpes
Avec un p'tit bordeaux ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h13 ----------

grillé comme les patates


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Février 2011)

Je préfère le vin Nuit St Georges, Bourgognes.

Tarte au citron comme dessert ou crème brulée ?


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Février 2011)

Pastis Gascon
Avec Tursan moelleux ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Février 2011)

Non, je n'ai plus faim.

Tu es un(e) couche tard ou un(e) lêve tôt ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2011)

Lève tôt

Tu as aussi beaucoup de collègues énervants ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2011)

J'en ai eu ... c'est du passé 

Tu pars quand à la retraite ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Février 2011)

Pour la retraite de Russie, c'est trop tard. Mais pour la mienne, je ne sais pas.

ou alors peut-être que tu évoques une retraite spirituelle ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Février 2011)

Retraite spirituelle : fumer des choses illicites dans un coin reculé de la Birmanie ?

Ton félin préféré ?


----------



## DamienLT (16 Février 2011)

Léopard des neiges bien sûr !!!

Impatient d'avoir Lion (du peu que l'on en connait) ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Février 2011)

J'préfère les lionnes.

Tu t'es déjà perdu dans la savane au soleil couchant ?


----------



## Franck72 (16 Février 2011)

Non, mais je me suis perdu dans la brousse de ma compagne (pas campagne).

Gazon anglais ou potager ?


----------



## shogun HD (16 Février 2011)

potager entouré de gazon vert


l'univers est-il isotrope?


----------



## rabisse (16 Février 2011)

Et ta soeur?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Février 2011)

Ma soeur va bien.

Rolling Stones ou The Beatles ?


----------



## DamienLT (16 Février 2011)

Beatles.

Dorothée ou Chantal Goya ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Février 2011)

Club Dorothée !!

Les dessins animés d'aujourd'hui ne valent pas ceux qu'on regardais avant, pourquoi ?


----------



## shogun HD (17 Février 2011)

il sont faits à l"arrache en numérique 

vous avez vu la dernière nouvelle ?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Février 2011)

non

c'est qui ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Février 2011)

Heu, je sais pas, sais plus de quoi qu'on parle.

Qui sait ?


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Février 2011)

Pas moi, Pamoi non plus,
 badmonkey peut-être ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h29 ----------

Ou plutôt Shogun


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Février 2011)

Me regardez pas, je suis tout aussi perdu que vous 

Sony ou Nintendo ?


----------



## Franck72 (17 Février 2011)

Sony&#8230;

iPhone ou trucquiessaiedefairepareil ?


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Février 2011)

aucun des 2 ... vieux T68i
vu ses derniers soubressauts, dois je céder au chant des sirènes ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Février 2011)

Ulysse a tenu bon...

T'as pas envie de ressembler à Ulysse ?


----------



## Franck72 (17 Février 2011)

Je préfère Nono, le petit Robot 

Albator ou Goldorak, lequel est le plus sexy dans son déguisement ?


----------



## Old Timer (17 Février 2011)

Albator

Wild Coyote ou Road Runner?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Février 2011)

Wild Coyote, bien évidemment 

Disney ou Looney Tunes ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2011)

Disney

Pourquoi les marins pensaient-ils qu'une femme à bord portait malheur ?


----------



## DamienLT (17 Février 2011)

Parce qu'ils pensaient que les femmes étaient sources de frustration sexuelles du coup ils ont interdit les femmes sur les navires en décrétant qu'elles portaient malheurs.

Pourquoi l'homme est-il une femme comme une autre ?


----------



## Franck72 (17 Février 2011)

Le côté humoristique de la formule ne doit pas occulter linégalité implicite qui sy 
cache : cette formule nest pas réciproque (ou réversible). Létalon de mesure est 
bien lhomme, auquel la femme est référée. La formule inverse « lhomme est-il une 
femme comme les autres » apparaît en effet incongrue, et dailleurs pourquoi  
sinterrogerait-on  sur lidentité masculine, qui ne semble jamais poser question. 
Lambiguïté de la formule joue également sur la polysémie du  mot « homme », 
désignant à la fois lêtre humain et lêtre sexué (masculin). Le langage trahit ici la 
domination historique du genre masculin, puisque le mot homme sert à définir à lui 
seul lhumanité entière !  
Quelque soit donc le caractère « androcentrée » de cette formule, une question 
fondamentale est posée : quest-ce quun homme ? Quest-ce quune femme ? Est-il 
légitime daffirmer lunité du genre humain qui transcenderait la division en sexes et 
fonderait leur égalité, ou bien au contraire, comme un courant du nouveau féminisme 
laffirme (en particulier S. Agacinski), cette division est-elle 
« ontologique » (« lhumanité est deux? ») ? La séparation masculin/féminin repose-t- 
elle sur une différence dessence ou de nature ? Ou bien ny a-t-il quun « genre », le 
genre humain ? 

L'homme est-il l'égal de la femme ?


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Février 2011)

Oui... lorsqu'il est en érection... Mais cela ne dure pas 
L'homme est donc inférieur n'est ce pas ?


----------



## DamienLT (17 Février 2011)

Quand on lit l'explication de Franck72, on se dit que oui : Comme avec les femmes : On y comprend rien !

L'homme d'une seule femme ou de plusieurs ? (ou inversement ne soyons pas égoïste)


----------



## Franck72 (17 Février 2011)

De plusieurs, l'amour unique ne peut exister ?

Alors, de combien ?


----------



## DamienLT (17 Février 2011)

Moi d'un seul depuis 4 ans et c'est pas près de changer (Ah l'amour...)

Plutôt TV ou Musique ?


----------



## Franck72 (17 Février 2011)

Musique à fond dans la voiture (mais pas techno ou rap :sick et télé le soir à la cool (avec mon seul amour depuis 10 ans et deux rejetons)

Quel genre de ziq, rock, jazz, pop ?


----------



## rabisse (17 Février 2011)

Tous.
Pourquoi Superman est-il différent des autres super-héros ?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Février 2011)

parce qu'il n'est pas pareil 

pourquoi la batmobile est-elle noire ?


----------



## DamienLT (17 Février 2011)

Elle est était plus dispo en Rose pétasse !

Pourquoi les super-héros sont-ils tous habillés comme pour aller à la GayPride  ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Février 2011)

Ce sont peut-être des gay refoulés.

T'en penses quoi de Tron Legacy ?


----------



## Selthis (18 Février 2011)

J''avais pas vu un film aussi chiant depuis longtemps, et pourtant je suis un Ultra geek assumé. Le rythme est lourd, c'est beau, mais ça n'a pas le charme du vieux TRON, j'ai faillit faire dodo.

T'en penses quoi de Black Swan ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Février 2011)

Pas encore vu, mais ça me tente bien.
Quant à Tron, y'a de ces longueurs !

Un jeu de mots sur Tron ?


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Février 2011)

Tron d'art pion sur la scène, c'est pas le pied 
oui ???


----------



## thunderheart (18 Février 2011)

Pas mal, je valide.

Hey Tron t'arrêtes de nous faire ... ?


----------



## Franck72 (18 Février 2011)

Caguer&#8230; Je fais mes grosses commissions sur le Tron&#8230;

Si tron, c'est long, c'est un Gin Tonic ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Février 2011)

La classe en boîte, un Gin Tonic fluo.

Tu aimes les discothèques ?


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

Seulement le Space mais ça a fermé, snifff 

Plutôt discothèque ou Pub ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2011)

Pub.

Un week-end peinard en perspective ?


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

Yep, comme d'hab avec ma moitié.

Et toi ?


----------



## iMacounet (18 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> Yep, comme d'hab avec ma moitié.
> 
> Et toi ?


Bon wk en vue 

Tu mange quoi ce soir ?


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

Du feuilleté jambon/fromage fait maison (vive mon chum) avec une tite salade.

Tu bois quoi ce soir ?


----------



## iMacounet (18 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> Du feuilleté jambon/fromage fait maison (vive mon chum) avec une tite salade.
> 
> Tu bois quoi ce soir ?


Une boisson gazeuze.

Tu regarde quelle chaine de TV ?


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

Là maintenant ? Aucune j'écoute radio internet ^^

C'est quoi une TV ?


----------



## iMacounet (18 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> Là maintenant ? Aucune j'écoute radio internet ^^
> 
> C'est quoi une TV ?


Je connais pas ce truc là ... 

Un grille pain, c'est comme un ordinateur ?


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

Il me semble pas, je crois que c'est comme un magnétoscope (C'est Christine Albanel qui me l'avait dit).

Et un micro-onde c'est comme un iPhone ?


----------



## iMacounet (18 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> Il me semble pas, je crois que c'est comme un magnétoscope (C'est Christine Albanel qui me l'avait dit).
> 
> Et un micro-onde c'est comme un iPhone ?


Euh, pas tout à fait ... (Au passage, je m'amuserais pas à mettre le mien dedans)

Et un couteau c'est vendu avec une poule ?


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

Oui, mais savoir si c'est une poule ou une am-poule ça c'est autre chose !

La poule ou l'oeuf en premier ?


----------



## iMacounet (18 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> Oui, mais savoir si c'est une poule ou une am-poule ça c'est autre chose !
> 
> La poule ou l'oeuf en premier ?


Je sais pas trop, je dirais l'oeuf.

Ton ordinateur te satisfait ?


----------



## Pamoi (18 Février 2011)

des fois oui, des fois non. Je voudrais bien qu'il fasse sèche cheveux aussi.

est ce que Intel vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras ??


----------



## iMacounet (18 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> des fois oui, des fois non. Je voudrais bien qu'il fasse sèche cheveux aussi.
> 
> est ce que Intel vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras ??


Oui, c'est mieux que PPC

un 21.5 avec plaisir 

Ton sèche cheveux fait il grille pain ?


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

Non j'ai pas pensé à prendre l'option.

Et ton grille pain fait-il sèche cheveux ?


----------



## iMacounet (18 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> Non j'ai pas pensé à prendre l'option.
> 
> Et ton grille pain fait-il sèche cheveux ?


ouais, c'est un sechgril. 

tu fais du sport ? _(autre que celui de chambre) _


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

MMhhhhh nan 
Et toi (autre que le vrai sport ?)^^


----------



## iMacounet (18 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> MMhhhhh nan
> Et toi (autre que le vrai sport ?)^^


Nan ... 

Est ce que tu sais taper sur un clavier aussi vite qu'une secretaire ?


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

Non mais aussi vite que ma grand mère ça oui! 

Et toi ?


----------



## iMacounet (18 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> Non mais aussi vite que ma grand mère ça oui!
> 
> Et toi ?


je suis une demi secretaire.

Tu sors en disco ?


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

Non je suis trop vieux maintenant ^^

Avec ou sans patates ?


----------



## iMacounet (18 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> Non je suis trop vieux maintenant ^^
> 
> Avec ou sans patates ?


mais non mais non ^^

avec 

moutarde ?


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

Oui mais il n'y a que la Maille qui m'aille.
Ketchup ou Mayo ?


----------



## iMacounet (18 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> Oui mais il n'y a que la Maille qui m'aille.
> Ketchup ou Mayo ?


ketchup' 

coca cola ?


----------



## hartgers (18 Février 2011)

Je boycotte depuis 2 ans.

Ton nanar préféré ?


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

Y a-t-il un flic pour sauver l'humanité ...

Ta comédie (française ou étrangère) préférée ?


----------



## iMacounet (18 Février 2011)

hartgers a dit:


> Je boycotte depuis 2 ans.
> 
> Ton nanar préféré ?


euh ... y en a beaucoup 

t'aime les simpsons ?


----------



## hartgers (18 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> Y a-t-il un flic pour sauver l'humanité ...
> 
> Ta comédie (française ou étrangère) préférée ?



Le Grand Détournement

Ta phrase culte ?


----------



## iMacounet (18 Février 2011)

hartgers a dit:


> Le Grand Détournement
> 
> Ta phrase culte ?


arff fait chier 

et toi ?


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

Finalement quand on est riche ça ne s'arrête jamais ?- Rassurez-vous c'est pareil quand on est pauvre !
La tienne ?


----------



## iMacounet (18 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> Finalement quand on est riche ça ne s'arrête jamais ?- Rassurez-vous c'est pareil quand on est pauvre !
> La tienne ?


bien trouvé !

dit plus haut 

couleur préfereré?


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

Noir
Slip, boxer ou caleçon  ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Février 2011)

Boxer et slip.

Go Sport ou Decathlon ?


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

Decathlon

Grande surface ou petit commerce ?


----------



## iMacounet (18 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> Decathlon
> 
> Grande surface ou petit commerce ?


*boxer powaa

grande surface

mac ou pc ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Février 2011)

Mac et PC.

Ton site prOn préféré ?


----------



## hartgers (19 Février 2011)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Mac et PC.
> 
> Ton site prOn préféré ?



Aucun, je préfère le sexe en vrai.

Champignon ou décalcomanie ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Février 2011)

Décalq.

Fluide Glacial ou Lanfeust ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Février 2011)

Je préfère Tintin ou Super Picsou Géant, j'ai gardé mon côté enfant on dirait 

Ton personnage de Disney préféré ?


----------



## DamienLT (19 Février 2011)

J'hésite entre le beau prince charmant dans blanche neige et la belle et glamour Cendrillon...
Ton personnage préféré de séries ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2011)

Homer.

Quels sont tes haut-parleurs ?


----------



## DamienLT (19 Février 2011)

Ceux (traduction les trucs très merdiques) intégrés à mon mac.

- Marque de clef USB ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Février 2011)

Logitech Z2300 THX (en même temps )

Transcend comme clef usb.

Tu as quoi comme souris d'ordinateur ?


----------



## DamienLT (19 Février 2011)

Trackpad de mon mac (qui lui est juste fabuleux).

Avec ou sans housse ton tel ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Février 2011)

Sans. Pourquoi vouloir garder un état "comme neuf" un produit consommable que tu changeras dans 2 ans ?


----------



## DamienLT (19 Février 2011)

Pour faire parler...
Hmmm Shenmue ça fait longtemps non ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Février 2011)

Oui et non.

Tu ne sais pas pour son multi ?


----------



## DamienLT (19 Février 2011)

Non. C'est quoi son new pseudo ? Daito  ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Février 2011)

Non, Todai 

Droitier ou gaucher ?


----------



## iMacounet (19 Février 2011)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Non, Todai
> 
> Droitier ou gaucher ?


Droitier,

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2011)

Droitier

Es-tu agile ?


----------



## DamienLT (19 Février 2011)

Ca dépend pourquoi ! 

Plutôt un tombeur ou un looser ?


----------



## iMacounet (19 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> Ca dépend pourquoi !
> 
> Plutôt un tombeur ou un looser ?


Un entre deux ... ? 

Et toi ?


----------



## DamienLT (19 Février 2011)

Un vrai tombeur ^^

Tu aimes te faire draguer ?


----------



## Old Timer (19 Février 2011)

Ça dépends par qui.



Est-ce que j'existe vraiment si je ne me rappelle pas quand je suis né?


----------



## DamienLT (19 Février 2011)

Oui sinon tu ne me parlerais pas sur MacG... à moins que tout ceci ne soit pas vrai...on est peut-être dans la matrice ??? :mouais:

Quel Matrix ?


----------



## shogun HD (19 Février 2011)

matisse 


un peintre en particulier ?


----------



## DamienLT (19 Février 2011)

Cornée que j'ai découvert il n'y a pas très longtemps sinon mon chouchou Mondrian.

Art contemporain, Impressionisme, Postmodernisme, Cubisme ?


----------



## iMacounet (19 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> Cornée que j'ai découvert il n'y a pas très longtemps sinon mon chouchou Mondrian.
> 
> Art contemporain, Impressionisme, Postmodernisme, Cubisme ?


Pommisme.

Poire ou pomme ?


----------



## DamienLT (19 Février 2011)

Prune !

Grosse ou petite ?


----------



## iMacounet (19 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> Prune !
> 
> Grosse ou petite ?


Ca dépends quoi. 

Long ou large ?


----------



## DamienLT (19 Février 2011)

Large 

Mais de quoi parle-t-on ?


----------



## iMacounet (19 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> Large
> 
> Mais de quoi parle-t-on ?


De tube PVC voyons. 

et toi, de quoi parle tu ?


----------



## elKBron (19 Février 2011)

Je ne parle de rien, je suis seul.

Où as tu donc la tête ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Février 2011)

DTC  

Le film qui t'a marqué dans les années 90 ?


----------



## Xman (20 Février 2011)

De quel siècle ?

J'l'ai rangé où, mon glaive ?


----------



## DamienLT (20 Février 2011)

DTC (elle était inévitable celle là, sorry)

Y'aurait pas le bouclier avec par hasard ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Février 2011)

Si, rangé à côté du canard en plastique.

Crayon à papier ou porte mine ?


----------



## DamienLT (20 Février 2011)

Porte mine c'est plus précis !

Stylo encre à plume ou à bille ?


----------



## elKBron (20 Février 2011)

Rollerball.

Mail ou carte postale ?


----------



## DamienLT (20 Février 2011)

Carte postale électronique envoyée par mail bien sûr ! 

Mail de provider (Orange, Free, Sfr...) ou d'un fournisseur privé MobileMe, Gmail, Yahoo...)?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2011)

Provider.

Tu vas souvent dans des zoos ?


----------



## DamienLT (20 Février 2011)

Non j'ai assez de singes autour de moi dans la vie de tous les jours.

Cinéma ou Théâtre ?


----------



## elKBron (20 Février 2011)

Théâtre.

As tu un engagement dans la protection des animaux ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Février 2011)

Je dois avouer que non.

Contre ou pour la polygamie ?


----------



## DamienLT (20 Février 2011)

Contre !

Pour ou contre la reinsertion des bisounours dans le pays de Candy ?


----------



## iMacounet (20 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> Contre !
> 
> Pour ou contre la reinsertion des bisounours dans le pays de Candy ?


Pour, si ils font pas de cochoncetés ensemble ! 

Aime tu Gaston lagaffe ?


----------



## DamienLT (20 Février 2011)

Non, pas mon type de BD.

Livres : Papier ou Numérique ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Février 2011)

Papier.

Ton dernier bouquin ?


----------



## DamienLT (20 Février 2011)

Martine fait ses courses à LIDL

Et le tiens ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Février 2011)

Frères d'armes de Stephen E. Ambrose.

Le tien ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (20 Février 2011)

Le pion blanc des présages, David Eddings :love::love:

T'aimes la SF?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2011)

Non.

Pourquoi certains bateaux se nomment-ils ''rouliers'' ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2011)

Parce que leur méthode de chargement se fait par roulage.

Quel est le rapport entre Alan Turing et le logo Apple ?


----------



## DamienLT (20 Février 2011)

D'après la légende on dit qu'il se serait suicidé en croquant une pomme trempée dans du poison (cyanure) et Apple l'aurait choisi pour lui rendre hommage.

J'ai bon ? Pourquoi la pomme du logo Apple est croquée ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Février 2011)

Paske Jacques Chirac est passé par là.

Tu as lu Le Cycle de Tschaï ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Février 2011)

Non.

Fan de Dr House ?


----------



## DamienLT (20 Février 2011)

Ca passe.

Et Desperate Housewife ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Février 2011)

Yes

Laquelle des Desperate préfères tu ?


----------



## DamienLT (20 Février 2011)

Arf c'est dur comme choix, mais une petite préférence pour Gabrielle.

Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Février 2011)

Gabi aussi, je la trouve très drôle

Et la DH que tu aimes le moins ?


----------



## DamienLT (20 Février 2011)

rha dur aussi je les aime toutes, mais je dirais Brie

Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Février 2011)

Dans les premières saisons, Edie, la bombasse croqueuse d'homme, c'est elle que je préfère le moins.

Desperates Housewives et Gossip Girl, séries pour les filles ou mixtes ?


----------



## collodion (20 Février 2011)

Définitivement mixte mais il faudrait définir le mot mixte.

Quel est le robot de vos rêves ?


----------



## elKBron (20 Février 2011)

Aucun. La vie est trop belle.

As tu confiance en l'espèce humaine ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Février 2011)

C'est clair que non ! Il suffit d'ouvrir un livre d'histoire pour le voir.

Tu crois à la fin du monde prédit par les Mayas (2012) ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2011)

Non

Est-ce notre corps qui domine notre esprit ou l'inverse ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Février 2011)

Tout dépend si t'as un mental d'acier ou pas.

Ça te dit de faire l'ascension du Mont-Blanc ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Février 2011)

Assez oui.

L'air est bon là-haut ?


----------



## coptere (21 Février 2011)

Oui très bon merci 
Et en bas ça sent pas trop la .... ? :rose:


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Février 2011)

Vu comment les gens polluent la montagne, oui ça doit sentir la ... 

Tu sais faire du ski ?


----------



## DamienLT (21 Février 2011)

Non enfin tout dépend se la technique, si c'est tout shuss et freinage avec les fesses alors oui je suis un pro...
Et de la luge ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Février 2011)

Oui, une technique qui ressemble vaguement à la tienne pour freiner 

Du Snowboard peut-être ?


----------



## DamienLT (21 Février 2011)

Non plus, en fait je crois que le ski n'est tout simplement pas ma tasse de thé. Je préfère les belles plages de sables blancs et fins en plein hiver c'est le top !

Pour les vacances : Montagne, étranger, bord de mer, campagne ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Février 2011)

Terrase du bar du quartier.

Qui dit mieux ?


----------



## DamienLT (21 Février 2011)

Maison close du quartier ^^

Seul ou à plusieurs ? (les vacances bien sûr)


----------



## coptere (21 Février 2011)

A plusieur(e)s la fête est plus folle ! 
Avec ou sans ?


----------



## GrInGoo (21 Février 2011)

Sans, sans alcool la fête est plus folle ! 
Tu prendras quoi à boire ?


----------



## DamienLT (21 Février 2011)

Une margarita avec une rondelle de citron vert please.

Je te commande la même chose ?


----------



## coptere (21 Février 2011)

Juste la rondelle ! :rateau:
Avec ou sans margarine ?


----------



## DamienLT (21 Février 2011)

Sans, je préfère une bonne huile d'olive !

Tu préfères : Avoir 3 pieds mais être intelligent ou 4 bras et être beau ?


----------



## coptere (21 Février 2011)

Rester moi-même 
DSK ou NSK ?


----------



## DamienLT (21 Février 2011)

Mhmmm aucun des deux, sauf si tu parles des contrats d'assurance-vie alors pas le choix ce sera NSK.

En cuisine : Chinois ou Japonais ?


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Février 2011)

Chinois
Avec baguettes ou fourchette ?


----------



## DamienLT (21 Février 2011)

Baguettes évidemment !

Plutôt indien ou mexicain ?


----------



## shogun HD (21 Février 2011)

mexicain



les galaxies naissent-elles sous X ?


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Février 2011)

les violettes sous Os X !!
Quand aux autres ne sont elles pas déjà mortes lorsqu'on les découvre ?


----------



## shogun HD (21 Février 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> les violettes sous Os X !!
> Quand aux autres ne sont elles pas déjà mortes lorsqu'on les découvre ?


 

ça dépend de l'horizon 

lion femelle  ou lionne mâle ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Février 2011)

Lionceau bi-sexuel 

Que se passera-t-il quand Apple aura utilisé tous les noms de félins pour Mac OS ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Février 2011)

Apple butera alors tous les vrais félins pour utilisation sans autorisation au préalable de leurs marques déposées&#8230;


On prépare nos mouchoirs ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Février 2011)

Non merci

Kleenex ou Lotus ?


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Février 2011)

Lotus.

T'as attrapé froid ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Février 2011)

Moi ça va.

Le monde bouge ces temps-ci ?


----------



## DamienLT (22 Février 2011)

Il me semble pas que la terre se soit arrêté de tourner, donc ça doit encore bouger !

Tu penses quoi des problèmes de la couche d'ozone ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Février 2011)

Ça me fait penser à http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60og9gwKh1o

On chante avec lui ?


----------



## DamienLT (22 Février 2011)

Je répondrai par ça : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bY0xgRA_Sk0&feature=related&hd=1

Alors qui est le plus fort ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Février 2011)

Je m'incline devant ta vidéo  Elle est juste énorme !

Femmes en chair, femmes séduisantes ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Février 2011)

Toutes des sapes 

Une adresse d'un très bon resto sur Paris pas très cher ?


----------



## DamienLT (22 Février 2011)

Vin des Pyrénées dans le 4ème, un bon petit resto sur Paris avec un rapport qualité/prix tip-top le tout dans une bonne ambiance.

Gastronomique ou Bistrot ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Février 2011)

Les deux en fonction de l'envie et de la bourse...

T'as vu "Les femmes du 6ème étage" ?


----------



## coptere (22 Février 2011)

Non mais courrez voir Incendies !!! Ca te retourne la tête 
Et sinon Lyon c'est pas gagné on dirait ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Février 2011)

Je ne suis pas fan de foot.

Pourquoi tant de gens aiment le foot ?


----------



## Pamoi (23 Février 2011)

J'ose pas répondre, je vais me faire des ennemis en masse

a quoi sert le sport ??


----------



## thunderheart (23 Février 2011)

A se détendre en principe...

Feu Jacno avait son avis sur le sujet dans son dernier alboum :
[YOUTUBE]<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Ang6yXwIGTQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/YOUTUBE]

et toi, ton avis ? 

marchent plus pour moi les liens YOUTUBE ! HELP ME
sinon c'est là


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (23 Février 2011)

à se sentir en vie !!! au lieu de moisir dans un corps qui s'englue (pardon à ceux qui ont des raisons physique de ne pas se bouger)...

les voitures toutes options, ça t'horripile pas?? genre un bouton pour la vitre, au bout d'un moment ça marche plus, alors qu'un mouvement circulaire du bras est si peu fatiguant !!:hein: j'en passe et des pires... non mais, on devient une bande d'assistés j vous dit !!!


toasted :rateau:

ah ben non en fait, c'est la même question qu'est reviendu


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Février 2011)

Si, c'est énervant et inutile d'avoir un tableau d'avion de bord dans une voiture..

Ta voiture préférée ?


----------



## rabisse (23 Février 2011)

Une qui roule et où je peux mettre tout le fatras que je dois incessamment déplacer.

Dans le silence de la réflexion, quel est ce "tu" qui nous parle ?


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Février 2011)

"L'observateur"
Début de la sagesse ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Février 2011)

Seulement si "tu" es d'âge mur comme la sagesse vient avec l'âge 

Tu vas t'acheter l'iPad 2 ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Février 2011)

Non

Pour ou contre les nouveaux MBP sans Superdrive ?


----------



## Pamoi (23 Février 2011)

euh .... faut vraiment avoir un avis là-dessus ?? 

pour ou contre les feux oranges qui passent au rouge alors qu'on a pas fini de les franchir ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Février 2011)

On ne maitrise pas tout, surtout les feux.

Tu passes au rouge ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Février 2011)

Non, je suis à fond dans la version bleue de pokemon, peut-être après 

Tu as joué à Pokemon sur GameBoy ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2011)

Non faut pas déconner.

Pourquoi les îles Canaries portent-elles ce nom ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Février 2011)

Pask'elles étaient peuplées à l'origine de canards rieurs.

Et si cela l'avait été par des canards wc ?


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Février 2011)

On les aurait appelé les Canardeau peut-être :mouais:
ne préférez vous pas l'île Maurice ?


----------



## Franck72 (24 Février 2011)

La Réunion, c'est plus joli.

Plage ou montagne pour les vacances ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Février 2011)

Je veux skier sur un manteau neigeux au bord de la plage.

Bain ou douche ?


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Février 2011)

Douche l'été, bain l'hiver

savon ou gel douche ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Février 2011)

Gel douche, le petit marseillais 

Gant de toilette ou pas ?


----------



## coptere (24 Février 2011)

Préservatif ! 
A deux ou à trois ?


----------



## tirhum (24 Février 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Gel douche, le petit marseillais
> 
> Gant de toilette ou pas ?



Nan, faut remplir les balconnets !...
Isn't it ?!&#8230; 




ÉDIT : Rhâââââââhh !... 


À 15 ?!...


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Février 2011)

Bof
A 15 c'est mieux qu'à 13 ?


----------



## tirhum (24 Février 2011)

En passant par l'A86 ?!&#8230;


----------



## Franck72 (24 Février 2011)

Non, par la chambre&#8230;

Salon ou cuisine pour faire la chose ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Février 2011)

Du moment qu'on prend du plaisir, peu importe l'endroit 

Manix ou Durex ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Février 2011)

Mannix

Colombo ou Magnum ?


----------



## Franck72 (24 Février 2011)

Un Colombo en plat principal et le magnum en dessert&#8230;

403 cabriolet ou Ferrari 308 GTS ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Février 2011)

403 cabriolet, la classe !

Pourquoi pas une Vanquish ?


----------



## Franck72 (24 Février 2011)

Vraiment très jolie Racée mais classe à la britannique :love:

Est-ce que ça vaudrait ça ?
Voir la pièce jointe 50922


----------



## thunderheart (24 Février 2011)

Les deux sont séduisantes.

Et celle-ci ?


----------



## Franck72 (24 Février 2011)

J'adore, pas très discrète mais franchement, si t'accroches pas une fille avec ça, c'est vraiment que t'es relou 

Tu sais te garer ? ici


----------



## thunderheart (24 Février 2011)

Je préfère éviter, mon assureur ne comprendrais pas.

Assureurs voleurs ?


----------



## Franck72 (24 Février 2011)

Tant que t'as pas eu un accident&#8230; OUI

Banquiers voleurs ?


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Février 2011)

Non, détourneur d'argent des clients. 

Tu penses qu'une voiture doit être chère et luxueuse pour être bien ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Février 2011)

Non, pas forcement.

Boite automatique ou boite manuelle ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2011)

Automatique.

Tu profites bien de ta vie ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Février 2011)

Oui

Le travail est il nuisible ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Février 2011)

Si ton boulot te plait pas, oui c'est nuisible.

Pour ou contre les 35h de boulot ?


----------



## 'chon (24 Février 2011)

35h - 151,67h - 1365,O3 - 2,50 cp :sleep:

what's new PussyCat?


----------



## Pamoi (25 Février 2011)

Nothing, Tom ... just go faster and kill....


what's in a bird ??


----------



## thunderheart (25 Février 2011)

Like a bird on the wire,
like a drunk in a midnight choir
I have tried in my way to be free.
Like a worm on a hook,
like a knight from some old fashioned book
I have saved all my ribbons for thee.
If I, if I have been unkind,
I hope that you can just let it go by.
If I, if I have been untrue
I hope you know it was never to you.
[...]

Do you wanna dance ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Février 2011)

Only on Just Dance 

Pourquoi parle-t-on tout d'un coup en anglais ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Février 2011)

Cela fait genre un peu ^^

Is my Taylor Rich ?


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Février 2011)

pearheaps if your suits are fashion

Mais bon as tu un tailleur ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Février 2011)

Hem hem, tout dépend du contexte 

Un tailleur de pierres ?


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Février 2011)

diamants j'espère !!
préfère tu d'autres "cailloux" ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Février 2011)

Les grenats

Pierre qui roulent ?


----------



## rabisse (25 Février 2011)

N'amoussent pas masse.

Un proverbe que tu aimes bien?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Février 2011)

_Le triomphe des femmes est de nous faire adorer leurs défauts et jusqu'à leurs vices._ Th. Jouffroy

Un autre ?


----------



## tirhum (25 Février 2011)

_Je suis contre les femmes... tout contre..._
(Sacha Guitry)



Y'a des misogynes, par ici ?!&#8230;


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Février 2011)

Je n'oserai désigner quelqu'un :rose:

Est-ce honteux de dormir avec une peluche à 19 ans ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Février 2011)

Y'a des choses plus honteuses que cela :love:

Tu aimes les Pokemons ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Février 2011)

Ouaip, c'était sympa quand j'ai petit 

Tintin ou Lucky Luke ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Février 2011)

Les deux.

Et Astérix ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2011)

Et Astérix

Tu es quelqu'un d'énergique ?


----------



## Old Timer (26 Février 2011)

Autant qu'on peut l'être un samedi à l'aurore.


Peanuts ou Calvin & Hobbes?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Février 2011)

Peanuts avec Snoopy 

Hello kitty ou Snoopy ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2011)

Snoopy

Que vas-tu manger ce soir ?


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Février 2011)

Soupe de légume, salade, fromage.
Eau ou vin ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Février 2011)

Vin

Un p'tit Jameson avant ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Février 2011)

Oui volontiers ! L'apéro, c'est sacré 

Cacahuète ou chips ?


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Février 2011)

Petits morceaux de fromage et saucisse sèche, de la vrai bien sur
Peut on se nourrir sainement, bon et pas cher ?


----------



## DamienLT (27 Février 2011)

De plus en plus difficile, le seul moyen : avoir son propre potager !
Les légumes, tu les aimes tous?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Février 2011)

Non pas tous. Suis pas fan des épinards.

Et toi ?


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Février 2011)

Je préfère les pinards 
Par contre suis assez végétarien,
Mais aimez vous le maïs qui a transité par le foie du canard ?


----------



## DamienLT (27 Février 2011)

Je sais pas, bonne question ! 

Tu penses quoi des OGM ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Février 2011)

Le dimanche matin je ne penses pas trop :love:
Quoi qu'il en soit, les OGM ne semblent pas faire l'unanimité.

T'as déjà mangé des OGM ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2011)

Oui c'était délicieux

Tu veux des gosses ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Février 2011)

Yes

T'en as à vendre, donner, échanger ?


----------



## Old Timer (27 Février 2011)

À donner.


Je te les envoies par UPS ou FeDex?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Février 2011)

Non mais c'est monnaie courante dans les régions pauvres ...

Tu vas aller voir True Grit ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Février 2011)

Yes, j'aime bien en général leurs films 

T'as regardé les Césars ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2011)

Non

Tu as vu Incendies ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Février 2011)

Non.

Steven Spielberg ou James Cameron ?


----------



## hartgers (28 Février 2011)

Définitivement Steven Spielberg.

Le meilleur film de 2010 selon toi ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h08 ----------




C0rentin a dit:


> Non
> 
> Tu as vu Incendies ?



Vraiment excellent au passage, je ne m'attendais pas du tout à ça pour une adaptation d'une pièce de théâtre. Je le recommande vivement, d'autant que l'accent de nos cousins québécois a beaucoup de charme.


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Février 2011)

Il y en a eu tellement que je ne pourrais pas te dire lequel je préfère.

Le film que tu attends le plus cette année ?


----------



## hartgers (28 Février 2011)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Il y en a eu tellement que je ne pourrais pas te dire lequel je préfère.
> 
> Le film que tu attends le plus cette année ?



Tintin, qui génère une forte attractivité en raison du pari audacieux et de la qualité du cinéma de Spielberg. Comme Hergé était d'accord, j'attends avec impatience ce film !

Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Février 2011)

De même, il y en a beaucoup  
Peut-être Transformers 3 ou Battle : LA !

Fan de films sciences fictions à gros budget ?


----------



## hartgers (28 Février 2011)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> De même, il y en a beaucoup
> Peut-être Transformers 3 ou Battle : LA !
> 
> Fan de films sciences fictions à gros budget ?



Très peu pour moi, sauf exceptions. Les blockbusters américains sont plutôt surfaits.

Une vidéo Youtube que tu aimes particulièrement ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (28 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]me5Zzm2TXh4[/YOUTUBE]​ 

la physique, tu aimes?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Février 2011)

Pas plus que ça.

Et la chimie ?


----------



## GrInGoo (28 Février 2011)

Non merci ! 

Tu as des trucs de prévus pour ce weekend ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Février 2011)

Rien

Tu aimes l'imprévu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Février 2011)

Oui quand ça donne un peu de pep's dans la vie mais non quand ça fout un bordel.

Ton/ta chanteur/se préféré(e) ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Février 2011)

Chris Barnes, j'aime sa voix tendre et douce, chatouillant l'oreille d'une harmonie divine et transcendante. 

Si Lune est l'autre, qui est l'une?


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Février 2011)

L'une n'est pas Lune,
Peut-être soleil alors ? ou est-il ce &#8800;!@#de soleil ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Février 2011)

Soleil de mes nuits


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2011)

Oui

Tu te trompes souvent de sujet ? .


----------



## thunderheart (28 Février 2011)

Sujet, le sujet, faut que je fasse attention au sujet !

N'est il pas ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Février 2011)

Oui il est.

Elle est con, cette question, non ? (ceci n'ayant rien à voir avec l'auteur de la question précédente, que j'apprécie, hein)


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Février 2011)

Un peu 

The Beatles, Coldplay ou Take That ?


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Février 2011)

The Beatles, normal à mon âge 
Mais est-ce une question d'âge ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Février 2011)

Non, je suis jeune et j'aime les Beatles  
Mais je préfère Coldplay.

Ta chanson préférée des Beatles ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Février 2011)

Norvegian Wood, tu l'écoutes une fois le matin, tu l'as dans la tête toute la journée  (remarque avec She's leaving home, c'est pareil... et bien d'autres aussi)

Ta chanson préférée des Stones ?


----------



## Old Timer (28 Février 2011)

Brown Sugar

Et celle de Beatles?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Février 2011)

_Norvegian Wood, tu l'écoutes une fois le..._

Tu aimes le film "L'histoire sans fin" ?


----------



## collodion (1 Mars 2011)

J'ai adoré.

Quel est le record du monde d'ouverture et de fermeture de portes ?


----------



## Franck72 (1 Mars 2011)

Aucune idée.

Ça existe ce genre de record ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Mars 2011)

Oui, et bien d'autres records encore plus curieux.

As tu un record personnel ?


----------



## Franck72 (1 Mars 2011)

Non, mais si c'est pour paraître plus c, autant s'en passer 

Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Mars 2011)

Pas vraiment de record non plus.

Est ce que le ridicule tue ?


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Mars 2011)

Non, heureusement ! 

Et la honte, ça peut tuer ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Mars 2011)

IL parait oui.

Ton dernier coup de honte ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Mars 2011)

Je me suis viandé devant une fille qui me plait, mais on en rit bien depuis :rose:

Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Mars 2011)

Me souviens plus, j'oublie vite.

Pourquoi le ciel est si noir ce soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

Parce qu'il fait noir ?

Pourquoi dit-on ''boire le Calice jusqu'à la lie'' ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Mars 2011)

Jamais entendu cette expression ...

Tu m'expliques ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

L'expression ''boire le Calice jusqu'à la lie'' veut dire qu'une personne souffre de façon intolérable mais aussi que des gens supportent une situation pénible jusqu'à une fin qui ne vient jamais. 

L'origine de l'expression remonte au XVIIème siècle où le Calice était une épreuve très cruelle à supporter. Le mot Calice venant du latin ''calix'' qui était une coupe, image de la Passion ou sang du Christ et la colère de Dieu qui imposait un châtiment extrêmement difficile à supporter d'où la locution existante et encore utilisée de nos jours.

Tu joues à quoi en ce moment ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Mars 2011)

Sur l'iPod uniquement, HTR

Tes critères pour choisir un lieu de vacances ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Mars 2011)

Soleil, bon air, lieu où il y a pas trop de gens, des amis proches et ça me suffit.

Et toi, tu fais comment ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Mars 2011)

Terrasses, bord de mer, soleil

Tahiti ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

Je veux bien

Tu me payes le voyage ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Mars 2011)

Ok je t'envoie un chèque

Sinon, je peux te payer un ptit tour de Tram à Bruxelles ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Mars 2011)

J'aurai préféré un chèque comme C0rentin pour aller à Tahiti mais bon, un voyage dans le tram de bruxelles serait tout aussi excitant 

La plus belle ville du monde ?


----------



## Old Timer (2 Mars 2011)

Québec bien sûr. 



Qui à piqué mon fromage?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Mars 2011)

Pamoi :love:

Z'avez pas vu l'beurre ?


----------



## collodion (2 Mars 2011)

La petite souris.

Suffit il d'avoir des peaux de sauce devant les yeux pour exprimer son amour du saucisson ?

Edit : shit.


----------



## thunderheart (2 Mars 2011)

Curieuse question ! 

Peut-on vraiment aimer un saucisson ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2011)

Je le pense 

Peut-on honorer un saucisson, si oui comment ?


----------



## collodion (3 Mars 2011)

Tout a fait, il suffit de l'ingurgiter en apéritif accompagné d'un TRES bon vin.

As tu déjà reçu un sms sur ton téléphone fixe ?


----------



## Pamoi (3 Mars 2011)

Non

As tu déjà reçu un coup de téléphone fixe ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mars 2011)

Oui

As tu déjà ramassé une mornifle ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Mars 2011)

Non, jamais et je préfère pas 

Poulet ou steak ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mars 2011)

Poulette

nature ou au curry ?


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Mars 2011)

Crapaudine
avec les échalottes bien sur ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Mars 2011)

Toujours 

Bière bien fraiche au bord d'une plage en été ou chocolat chaud devant un feu en hiver ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mars 2011)

Les deux mon capitaine.

Et au printemps ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Mars 2011)

Au printemps, on se prélasse sur l'herbe fraîche avec une paire de lunette et en sirotant de la grenadine bien fraîche 

Et en automne ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mars 2011)

Une vodka bien fraîche face aux vents froids de l'est, annonciateurs de l'hiver.

Fait beau chez vous aujourd'hui ?


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Mars 2011)

Tout à fait, soleil un peu pâle, mais bien présent et T° qui remontent doucement.
le réchauffement climatique doit-il faire peur, ou est-ce l'homme qui doit faire peur ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mars 2011)

Les deux sont me semblent étroitement liés.

Qui survivra ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Mars 2011)

Aucune idée, mais ce n'est pas une grande perte pour la Terre si l'Homme disparaissait.

Que fais-tu pour préserver la planète ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2011)

'utilise moins d'eau chaude et je ne fume pas !

Quelle est ta plus grosse honte ?


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Mars 2011)

Ma vieille timidité :rose:
Et ta plus grande joie ?


----------



## GrInGoo (3 Mars 2011)

Mon diplôme  

Ça signifie quoi le vendredi pour toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2011)

C'est regarder les séries en streaming que je n'ai pas pu voir en semaine sur mon mac ! 

La chose la plus folle que tu ais faite ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Mars 2011)

J'ai sauté dans la Seine.

Et toi ?


----------



## collodion (3 Mars 2011)

J'ai suivi une campagne électorale de l'intérieur. 

Quelles glandes a t'on sous les oreilles et qui peuvent faire mal ? Amygdales ?


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Mars 2011)

si on est mal foutu oui les amygdales !! sinon ce sont les glandes salivaires Parotides ou des ganglions.
Et ça fait bobo ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mars 2011)

Toujours moins qu'une crise de coliques néphrétiques...

Tu as déjà connu ça ?


----------



## collodion (3 Mars 2011)

Oui j'ai les glandes :-(

edit : reshit.
Non pas de coliques pour moi, ouf.

Le comique de Louis de Funes a t'il bien vieili ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Mars 2011)

Non, je n'ai jamais connu ça.

Pourquoi les urgences françaises sont si longues ?


----------



## Old Timer (3 Mars 2011)

Parce que l'usager de l'urgence on appelle ça un PATIENT


Aimez-vous le froid?


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Mars 2011)

Sous forme d'omelette norvégienne oui 
Et le chaud ?


----------



## DamienLT (3 Mars 2011)

Oui j'aime tout ce qui est chaud !

Boisson chaude ou froide ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mars 2011)

Tiède

Bain ou douche ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Mars 2011)

Douche, je n'ai pas de baignoire.

Grand Theft Auto ou Call of Duty ?


----------



## ziommm (4 Mars 2011)

GTA, c'est toute mon enfance (malsain, moi?)

Est-ce que tu considères les tablettes multimédia (ipad, etc...) comme un besoin, ou juste un luxe?


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Mars 2011)

Un luxe sauf pour les commerciaux pour qui ça peut être un outil de travail. 

Tu craqueras pour l'iPad 2 ?


----------



## Pamoi (4 Mars 2011)

pas plus que pour le 1 ou le 3

la création incessante de besoins est elle un facteur de progrès ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mars 2011)

Pas vraiment à mon avis.

La misère te fait-elle fermer les yeux ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Mars 2011)

Je serai un menteur si je disais que non ... Malheureusement c'est le cas 

Pourquoi les gens riches prétendent aimer l'art ?


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Mars 2011)

parce que c'est un bon placement !
et plutôt que l'Art n'est ce pas " l'artiche" ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mars 2011)

Tout s'achète et tout se vend...

Les artistes ne veulent ils pas être aimés, adulés, comme des dieux ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Mars 2011)

Tous les artistes ne sont pas des dieux et loin de là, seul les plus grands sont des Dieux : MJ, John Lennon...

T'en penses quoi du nouveau iPad ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mars 2011)

L'a l'air pas mal. Mais je n'en ai pas le besoin.
Le nouveau MBP me tente plus, à la sortie de Lion peut être.

T'aimes les lions ?


----------



## ziommm (4 Mars 2011)

Je suis lion, et je m'aime beaucoup .

T'achètes encore des CD's de musique?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2011)

Non.

Es-tu pervers ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Mars 2011)

Il m'arrive de regarder les jolies formes de la gente féminine mais delà à me considérer comme un pervers, là non 

Et toi ?


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2011)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Il m'arrive de regarder les jolies formes de  la gente féminine mais delà à me considérer comme un pervers, là non
> 
> Et toi ?



Moi oui,mais tout l'monde le sait, ici... :style:
Qui ne le savait pas ?!...


----------



## Pamoi (4 Mars 2011)

[hors jeu]

Ha ha ... comment bloquer un fil 

_Vu que tout le monde le sait, personne ne peut répondre ... c'est malin !!_  

[/hors jeu]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2011)

Propos racistes et/ou antisémites ? Tout ce qui n'est pas bobo gauchiste bien pensant ? Pas politiquement correct ? ? ?


----------



## rabisse (4 Mars 2011)

???


Est-il raisonnable de croire qu'un anglais puisse ne jamais voir la mer ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mars 2011)

Non. Quoi que 

Aimes tu les Anglais quand ils débarquent ?


----------



## Pamoi (4 Mars 2011)

oui et non (différence entre sens propre et figuré, n'est ce pas ... )

qu'est ce qui est vert (ou bleu) et trop peu présent ?? re-


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Mars 2011)

Aucune idée ..

Tu as la réponse pour moi stp ?


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Mars 2011)

Curaçao
tu aimes les liqueurs ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2011)

Oui

Ta BO préférée ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Mars 2011)

Amateur de film, il y en a bien trop pour que j'en choisisse un 

Quasi toutes les musiques d'Hanz Zimmer : 
Pirates des caraïbes, Pearl Harbor, Gladiator, Mission Impossible, Les Simpson (le film), The Dark knight, Sherlock Holmes, Inception ...

John Williams : Star Wars, Jurassic Park, Indiana Jones, Harry Potter, Le Terminal ...

Et bien d'autres encore 

Ton musicien préféré ?


----------



## rabisse (5 Mars 2011)

Un par année.
Mille par millénaire.

Pourquoi esquiver une question, quand celle-ci ne se pose pas ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Mars 2011)

Pour donner une suite aux post 

Vacances en Afrique ou en Amérique du sud ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2011)

Non merci

Tu manges quoi de bon ce soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2011)

Rösti à la Bernoise avec de la bière.

Quelle ville préfères-tu en Europe ?


----------



## collodion (5 Mars 2011)

Zagreb, mais je n'y suis jamais allé.


Par quel mode de motorisation pour voyager ?


----------



## shogun HD (5 Mars 2011)

un bon moteur ionique pour aller en grèce.


pour aller où ?


----------



## ari51 (5 Mars 2011)

Pour aller au Canada, Pays des Bisounours ou tout le monde ils est beau tout le monde ils est gentil.

T'aime-tu ça la neige ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Mars 2011)

C'est plutôt agréable à voir mais c'est bien moche en ville ...

Tu aimes les jours de pluie ?


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Mars 2011)

Oui celle de printemps ou d'été avec une T° douce.
Mais a-t-on le droit de faire la fine bouche ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Mars 2011)

Ma foi, pourquoi pas ! Faire la fine bouche de temps en temps, ça ne fait pas de mal 

AutoMoto, Turbo ou V6 ? (émission de tv hein  )


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mars 2011)

Aucune des trois, me réveille doucement avec FIP

C'est quoi ta voiture (si tu en as une) ?


----------



## Pamoi (6 Mars 2011)

un truc vert avec des roues et un volant (c'est ce qui la différencie des points discos)

plutôt voiture ou moto ??


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mars 2011)

Les deux.

T'as plus la cote quand tu as plein de points disco et que tu vas en boîte ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Mars 2011)

Aucune idée, je ne prête pas attention aux points disco ;-)

Tu vas souvent en boite ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mars 2011)

Jamais, je trouve toujours une bonne excuse pour me défiler et quand ça insiste trop je finis par craquer "J'peux pas saquer les boîtes"

Beaucoup de miroirs chez toi ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Mars 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Jamais, je trouve toujours une bonne excuse pour me défiler et quand ça insiste trop je finis par craquer "J'peux pas saquer les boîtes"
> 
> Beaucoup de miroirs chez toi ?



1 seul, petit dans la salle de bain, et aussi quelques petits sur le mur en face du lit 

8 ou 10 ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Mars 2011)

Au hasard 8 !

Tu regardes Kaamelott ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mars 2011)

Pas trop.

T'as été  voir True Grit ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2011)

Non

Pourquoi l'ile de Man est t-elle si particulière ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mars 2011)

Peut-être en raison du Tourist Trophy.

Tu aimes cette moto ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2011)

Non, je ne l'aime pas.

Qui était premier ministre du Japon en 2005 ?


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Mars 2011)

Junichiro Koizumi
Est ce important ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Mars 2011)

Pas vraiment 

Es-tu fier d'être français (si tu l'es  ) ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2011)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Pas vraiment
> 
> Es-tu fier d'être français (si tu l'es  ) ?



Question piège.

Le colonel Kadhafi est-il un gars qui a de la classe ?


----------



## GrInGoo (7 Mars 2011)

Non pas trop . 

Tu serais prêt à t'habiller pendant une semaine comme lui ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2011)

Si on me paye bien oui.

Quelle est ta principale passion ?


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Mars 2011)

Les femmes :love:
Le yoga peut-il nous en libérer ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Mars 2011)

Pas vraiment, le yoga améliore la souplesse pour le sexe 

Peux-tu avoir une vie de prêtre ?


----------



## collodion (7 Mars 2011)

Ça m'est arrivé mais je n'ai jamais signé.

Une vocation soudaine ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Mars 2011)

Non, du tout ! J'aime trop péché 

L'objet le plus onéreux sur toi ?


----------



## collodion (7 Mars 2011)

ma peau.

pourquoi est ce que les tartes sont rondes et les gratins rectangulaires ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Mars 2011)

Les mystères de la vie !

Flan ou tarte ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2011)

Tarte aux pommes.

Quel est ton dessert préféré ?


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Mars 2011)

J'aime tous les desserts, je suis gourmand 

Ton pseudo signifie quoi ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Mars 2011)

Clin d'oeil à un film que j'aime bien.

Ton dernier coup de coeur dans les salles sombres ?


----------



## Old Timer (8 Mars 2011)

La petite rousse assise à mon côté.


Blonde, rousse, brune ou noire?


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Mars 2011)

Sémillante, quelque soit la couleur :rateau:

quelle question pourrais-je bien poser ?


----------



## collodion (8 Mars 2011)

C'est difficile mais sache qu'en effet la réponse est parfois loin des pronostics...

Cherche-t-on des réponses ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Mars 2011)

Oui, nous cherchons tous des réponses dans ce topic 

Tu crois au coup de foudre (amour) ?


----------



## rabisse (8 Mars 2011)

Pourquoi pas, tout dépend de l'ampèrage.
Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Mars 2011)

Oui si on n'est pas équipé d'un paratonnerre 

Parapluie ou capuche ?


----------



## ari51 (8 Mars 2011)

Bonnet.

T'aime bien les boissons bleu qui donnent des ailes, vivifie ton corps ainsi que ton esprit ?


----------



## Franck72 (9 Mars 2011)

Bof&#8230; Je préfère fermer les yeux et divaguer sur un bon Thiéfaine&#8230;

Vous avez manger des crêpes hier ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Mars 2011)

Non, des beignets aux pommes Mmmmmm

Quels sont tes bonbecs préférés ?


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Mars 2011)

Réglisses Pierrot Gourmand 
Manger des bonbons est-il bon pour la santé ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Mars 2011)

Oui, c'est bon 

Tu aimes ton/ta dentiste ?


----------



## Franck72 (9 Mars 2011)

Moins je le vois, mieux je me porte&#8230;

La roulette ou l'aspi-salive ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Mars 2011)

J'préfère la polisseuse

Qu'ont les infirmières sous leur blouse ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2011)

Rien (fantasme)

Qu'est-ce qu'il faut garder comme bonnes idées dans l'écologie ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Mars 2011)

La réflexion

Tu connais le problème des algues vertes ?


----------



## ari51 (9 Mars 2011)

Oui, c'est moche!

Qu'es-ce qu'un homme barbu t'inspire au premier abord ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Mars 2011)

Rien

Et une femme barbue ?


----------



## Franck72 (9 Mars 2011)

Ben Laden&#8230;

Un nain barbu avec un bonnet rouge ?


----------



## collodion (9 Mars 2011)

Un ornement de jardin.

Aimes tu manger les gastéropodes ?


----------



## Franck72 (9 Mars 2011)

Avec une bonne persillade, c'est un régal :love:

Huîtres ou foie gras ?


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Mars 2011)

Foie gras bien sur ! 

Et avec ça, Montbazillac ou Sauternes ?


----------



## Franck72 (9 Mars 2011)

Plutôt un Coteau du Layon frais&#8230;

Poisson et viande ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Mars 2011)

Non, pas poisson sauf le saumon ou le thon.
Et un grand OUI pour la viande.

Poulet, porc ou steak ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2011)

Poulet.

Tu préfères la cuisine... Européenne ( française, italienne... ) ou asiatique ( japonaise, chinoise... ) ?


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Mars 2011)

Huummm... asiatique de loin même si je ne crache pas sur un bon pastis gascon (gâteau !) ou un foie gras-sauterne.
Mais un bon Ph&#7903; ( "Feu") vietnamien, soupe au boeuf, n'est-ce pas un délice de roi ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Mars 2011)

Mmmmmmmmmm miam miam, so good

Amateur de soupes ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2011)

Oui

Ta soupe préférée ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Mars 2011)

Endives, pommes de terre avec une petite gousse d'ail.
Faire revenir les endives, cuire les pommes de terre, mixer le tout avec la gousse d'ail.
Allonger si besoin avec de la crème fraîche.

Une idée de soupe ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Mars 2011)

Liebig ? Non, je déconne.. La soupe industrielle, ce n'est pas de la soupe 

Nem ou rouleau printemps ?


----------



## Old Timer (10 Mars 2011)

Nem


Les vieux sont-ils heureux?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2011)

Pas plus que les autres

Tu connais des sourds ?


----------



## rabisse (10 Mars 2011)

Comment ? O.K c'est facile.

Si mon poney est court ?
Et ta soeur ?


----------



## Pamoi (10 Mars 2011)

bah, elle bat l'beurre, évidemment

et que fait le capitaine pendant ce temps là ??


----------



## Franck72 (10 Mars 2011)

Il se tape Peter Pan... Et que fait la mère dans ce cas ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Mars 2011)

Elle fait rouler des ananas par terre.

Et la tante dans l'histoire ?


----------



## Tekta (10 Mars 2011)

On la met dans le jardin 
T'as ramené les merguez?


----------



## Old Timer (10 Mars 2011)

Il n'y en avait plus, j'ai pris des saucisses à hot dog.


Est-ce qu'on peut faire le couscous avec?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2011)

Beurk

En quoi es-tu inoubliable ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Mars 2011)

J'ai oublié

Vendredi, c'est apéro non ?


----------



## Aski (11 Mars 2011)

Si tu le dit ...


Tu m'invite ?


----------



## Tekta (11 Mars 2011)

Si tu ramènes le champagne 

Plastique ou Cristal?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Mars 2011)

Bah, cristal tant qu'à faire

Z'avez bien mangé ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Mars 2011)

Très bien, le grec est passé tout seul.

Tu vas prendre un gouté cet après-midi ?


----------



## Aski (11 Mars 2011)

Oui, j'ai toujours faim dans l'après midi 


Tu veut faire le gouter avec moi ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Mars 2011)

Yes

Quoi au programme ?


----------



## Franck72 (11 Mars 2011)

Je me joins à vous si y'a des p'tits LU !

Café pour le goûter ?


----------



## ziommm (11 Mars 2011)

Mh, plutôt lait chocolaté bien glacé, avec des des ptits lu. 

T'aimes les bébés??


----------



## Tekta (11 Mars 2011)

Quand ils dorment ça va...
Pourquoi tu viens d'accoucher?:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2011)

Tekta a dit:


> Quand ils dorment ça va...
> Pourquoi tu viens d'accoucher?:rateau:



D'une souris, d'un éléphant, à toi de choisir ?


----------



## Tekta (11 Mars 2011)

Je vais prendre l'éléphant :rateau:
Ca va pas trop mal??


----------



## Franck72 (11 Mars 2011)

accoucher d'un éléphant ! J'ose pas imaginer la fécondation :rateau:

Qu'est qu'on fait des défenses ?


----------



## Tekta (11 Mars 2011)

Les défenses??  ==> DTC

Protecteur de la nature?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Mars 2011)

Autant que je peux.

Ton parfum préféré ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2011)

Lanvin L'Homme

Tu aimes la sauce cocktail ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Mars 2011)

Je pense que oui.

Ketchup ou moutarde ?


----------



## Old Timer (11 Mars 2011)

Moutarde


Brie ou Camembert?


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Mars 2011)

Brie ET camembert !
Quid du Roquefort ?


----------



## Aski (11 Mars 2011)

Gloire au roquefort, miam 


NCIS ou bien resto du coeur ce soir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Mars 2011)

Moi, moche et méchant sur mon ordi.

Tu regardes quoi ce soir ?


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Mars 2011)

NCIS devant mon MBP:rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h53 ----------

Aurais-je oublié la question ?:mouais:


----------



## Aski (11 Mars 2011)

Malheureux !

En guise de gage, tu portera assistance aux Shadoks, et tu pompera, tu pompera, ...


Suis-je assez sévère ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Mars 2011)

Un peu trop.

Regardes-tu le JT ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2011)

Oui

Tes bonbons favoris ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Mars 2011)

Les Bonbons Coca bizz 

Tu aimes les fraises Tagada ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2011)

Non.

Pourquoi dit-on ''aller chez plumeau'' ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Mars 2011)

Il me semble que ça veut dire "aller au diable" ou un truc dans ce genre .. Je ne retiens pas tout ce que dis la prof de français au lycée 

Ton plat préféré ?


----------



## Old Timer (13 Mars 2011)

Steak Tartare, j'en ai pour six. 


Qui fourni le vin?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2011)

Je veux bien.

Tu te drogues à quoi ?


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Mars 2011)

Au sexe et à la méditation
Est-ce bien compatible ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2011)

Pourquoi pas.

Tu chantes sous la douche ?


----------



## Aski (13 Mars 2011)

Non, pas besoin de faire "pleuvoir" d'avantage la douche, il faut économiser l'eau ...


Tu te souvient de l'ancienne chaine 5 ? (celle qui a disparue en 1992)


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Mars 2011)

Non, ça me dit rien.

Tu te souviens du club dorothée ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2011)

Un petit peu

Tu avais quel âge en 95 ?


----------



## Franck72 (13 Mars 2011)

Perso, j'avais 21 ans Oh putn ! Ça date 

Nicky Larson ou Un Collège FOU FOU FOU ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2011)

J'aime beaucoup Nicky Larson

La personnalité que tu supportes le moins ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mars 2011)

Arthur

D'autres propositions ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2011)

Jean-Luc Delarue

Tu es locataire ou propriétaire ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Mars 2011)

Mes parents sont proprio, moi je suis rien 

Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mars 2011)

Locataire et rien non plus 

Rien est il proche du néant ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Mars 2011)

Non, c'est le néant qui est proche du rien et non l'inverse.

Tu aimes les fleurs ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mars 2011)

Assez oui, avec une préférence pour le souvenir de l'odeur de la fleur de Tiare.

Offres tu des fleurs ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Mars 2011)

J'aimerai bien, mais je suis allergique aux pollens des fleurs =/

Portes-tu une montre ?


----------



## ziommm (14 Mars 2011)

Pas chez moi, ça me gène quand je joue ou que je bosse (Elle est du genre bracelet métal, assez lourde), mais dès que je sors je la met toujours.

Plutôt café noir, et/ou lait, sucre et/ou chantilly?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2011)

Café noir

Tu aimes la mer noire ?


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Mars 2011)

Pas lorsqu'elle noire comme au Japon
L'humain est-il une si petite chose ?


----------



## GrInGoo (14 Mars 2011)

Si petite mais si grande à la fois. 

Tu es content d'être sur terre ?


----------



## Tekta (14 Mars 2011)

Y a des jours je préfèrerais être sur pluton quand je vois la connerie Humaine 

N'es tu pas de mon avis?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mars 2011)

Non, on doit s'emmerder sur Pluton.

Tu as demandé l'avis à Cozmik Roger ?


----------



## Tekta (14 Mars 2011)

Pas encore! Il est occupé pour le moment!

Mais par quoi donc....?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mars 2011)

Il ne retrouve la planète de son bar galactique favori...

Quelqu'un peut l'aider ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Mars 2011)

Chuck Norris pourra sûrement t'aider !

Fan de JCVD ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mars 2011)

Pas spécialement.

Fan de Bruce Lee ?


----------



## Franck72 (14 Mars 2011)

Surtout de ses cris&#8230;

Et de Jackie Chan dans tout ça ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Mars 2011)

Il est bon Jackie Chan.

Tu as vu Karaté Kid ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2011)

Je pense.

Le record de fois où tu es allé revoir un film au cinoche ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Mars 2011)

Avatar, je l'ai vu 14 fois en comptant la version longue sortie en septembre 2010 

Tu soutiens les Japonais ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mars 2011)

Une dizaine de fois pour The Rocky Horror Picture Show dans la salle où il passait tout le temps à Paris.

Le studio Galande ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2011)

Connais pas.

Ta photographie favorite ?


----------



## Franck72 (15 Mars 2011)

Avis de Coup de Vent sur les Poulains

Votre peintre préféré ?


----------



## Old Timer (15 Mars 2011)

Miyuki Tanobe


L'endroit ou vous aimeriez habiter?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Mars 2011)

Dans un immeuble haussmannien dans le 5ème arrondissement de Paris, dernier étage, 200m² avec vu sur la Seine et Notre-Dame.

Tes parents te filaient/filent de l'argent de poche ?


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Mars 2011)

Dans un hermitage :rateau:
la solitude est-elle bénéfique ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h48 ----------

toasted !!!  damned

Non ils étaient pas assez riches !
Si j'en donne beaucoup à mes enfants est-ce une erreur ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Mars 2011)

Du moment qu'ils ne dépensent pas n'importe comment, je ne pense pas que c'est une erreur 


Le salaire présidentiel est élevé, trop élevé, pharamineux pour ce qu'il fait ?


----------



## Franck72 (16 Mars 2011)

Pour la quantité de connerie qu'il déblatère, je veux bien être payé comme lui !

Et votre salaire ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mars 2011)

Une misère ! Remarques, je suis un glandeur professionnel

Et toi, ton salaire, tu le mérites ?


----------



## Franck72 (16 Mars 2011)

Vu ce que je gagne, je ne peux que le mériter ! (malgré le temps "gaspillé" sur ces forums )

Glandeur pro, c'est combien d'année avant le BAC ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Mars 2011)

Le glandage est tout un art ! On peut être un glandeur pro très jeune 

Es-tu feignant ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mars 2011)

Aussi

Tu aimes procrastiner ?


----------



## Aski (16 Mars 2011)

Je ne fait que cela, c'est une passion !


Pourquoi poser cette question maintenant alors que je pourrais le faire demain ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mars 2011)

Ah oui, t'as raison

Ceci n'est pas une question (?)


----------



## GrInGoo (16 Mars 2011)

Ceci n'est pas une réponse (!)

Tu enverrais de l'argent si les japonais en demandait ?


----------



## Franck72 (16 Mars 2011)

Peut-être un sac de riz&#8230;

Ne doit-on pas s'occuper d'abord de ceux qui en manquent chez nous ?


----------



## Old Timer (16 Mars 2011)

Vous manquez de riz chez vous?


----------



## Aski (16 Mars 2011)

Non, j'ai invité l'oncle de Ben pour diner ce soir. (Uncle Ben's)


As tu toujours raison ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)

Non bien sûr.

Est-ce que le tortue ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Mars 2011)

Oui, le tortue 

Manges-tu japonais ?


----------



## Aski (16 Mars 2011)

Oui, et j'hate de voir les nouveau sushi XXL qui devraient bientôt sortir ...



Qu'est-ce qu'on t'a fait à l'insu de ton plein gré ?


----------



## collodion (16 Mars 2011)

Mis au monde 

Quel prix ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Mars 2011)

0,99e

Trop peu ?


----------



## GrInGoo (17 Mars 2011)

Il en faut peu pour être heureux. 

Tu respectes les limitations sur autoroutes ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mars 2011)

Heu, des fois oui, des fois non.

Tu préfères l'autoroute ou la petite route de campagne ?


----------



## Franck72 (17 Mars 2011)

Quand tu vois ce que tu gagnes à rouler trop vite (temps, essence et amendes)&#8230; je respecte&#8230;

Tu râles contre ceux qui n'avance pas sur l'autoroute ?


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Mars 2011)

Non, je les double 
Mais les autoroutes ne sont-elles pas faites avant tout pour les camions ?


----------



## Aski (17 Mars 2011)

Parfois, je me demande s'il ne faudrait pas en faire exprès pour eux.

Une fois j'ai faillit en enfoncer un par derrière parce que il n'avais plus de feux arrières sur une portion d'autoroute non éclairée. (tout ça de nuit)



Est-ce acceptable d'avoir encore des portions d'autoroutes non-éclairées ?


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2011)

Aski a dit:


> Est-ce acceptable d'avoir encore des portions d'autoroutes non-éclairées ?


Oui.
Ça oblige à être vigilant...
Pis tu veux voir taxes et impôts augmenter en flèche, "grâce" à ça ?!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2011)

Aski a dit:


> Est-ce acceptable d'avoir encore des portions d'autoroutes non-éclairées ?


 
Est-ce acceptable de construire de nouvelles centrales nucléaires pour éclairer des milliers de kilomètres de béton ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mars 2011)

Non

Retour à la lanterne et à la bougie ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Mars 2011)

Bougie, c'est plus romantique 

Tu crois à la technologie 3D ?


----------



## Franck72 (17 Mars 2011)

On a plus plus trop le choix&#8230;

Crois-tu qu'elle améliore réellement les choses ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Mars 2011)

elle fait ce qu'elle veut, elle est majeure !

Quelle est la prochaine couleur que voudra tirhum ?


----------



## Franck72 (17 Mars 2011)

Si il demande du marron, ça risque de virer au trash&#8230;

On lui pose la question ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Mars 2011)

Oui, vas-y.

Ou est ce que tu aimerais travailler ?


----------



## Franck72 (17 Mars 2011)

Le même boulot mais les pieds dans une piscine en sirotant un cocktail sous un parasol&#8230;

Une autre question ?


----------



## Aski (17 Mars 2011)

Oui.



Ou est-ce que tu aimerais être à cet instant précis ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mars 2011)

A Bora-Bora

Tongues ou espadrilles ?


----------



## Franck72 (17 Mars 2011)

Espadrilles&#8230; les tongues me flinguent les orteils&#8230;

slip ou caleçon ?


----------



## Aescleah (17 Mars 2011)

A poil!

Le mouton est un animal à poil laineux ?


----------



## Franck72 (17 Mars 2011)

À poil les n&#339;uds !

Qu'est ce qui est vert au fond de l'eau ?


----------



## Old Timer (17 Mars 2011)

Un choux marin



Y-à-t-il des manchots albinos?


----------



## Franck72 (17 Mars 2011)

On ne les a pas encore trouvé.  Une souris blanche albinos, ça done quoi ?


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Mars 2011)

ça don*n*e... Une souris rose !!!
n'est pas étrange ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h00 ----------

n'est-ce...


----------



## Franck72 (17 Mars 2011)

Tout à fait mon cher Pilet !

Rat ou souris ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mars 2011)

Souris

Chat ou crocodile ?


----------



## Old Timer (17 Mars 2011)

Crocodile, j'aime pas tellement la viande de chat.


Phoque ou poulet?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mars 2011)

Poulet.

L'aile ou la cuisse ?


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Mars 2011)

L'entrecuisse bien sur, beaucoup plus moelleux
tu aimes la cervelle ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2011)

Je n'ai jamais goûté

Ça se cuisine comment ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Mars 2011)

Je ne suis pas un cordon bleu, loin de là :rose: donc les questions culinaires, je passe..

Tu sais cuisiner la cervelle ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mars 2011)

Non, et ça ne me tente pas du tout 

Amateur de viandes ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Mars 2011)

Oui ! Un grand amateur  mais j'aime aussi les légumes.

Tu n'aimes pas quoi comme légumes ?


----------



## Old Timer (17 Mars 2011)

Toutes les catégories de choux, y compris les choux marins.


Tu n'aime pas quoi comme viande?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Mars 2011)

L'agneau.

Tu vas aller voir Battle Los Angeles ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2011)

Lol wut

Ta motivation (ou pas) quand tu te lèves le matin ?


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Mars 2011)

Me tirer du lit un peu plus tôt pour faire du yoga 
Mais n'est-on pas bien dans un lit bien chaud ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mars 2011)

Si très bien, surtout en bonne compagnie et quand il fait mauvais dehors...

Couette ou draps/couvrantes ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Mars 2011)

Couette 

Coussin ou traversin ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mars 2011)

Oreiller

Musique au lit avec un bon bouquin ?


----------



## Franck72 (18 Mars 2011)

Bouquin sans la musique.

Quel genre de bouquin (policier, thriller, eau de rose, porno) ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mars 2011)

Fluide Glacial ces jours ci 

Ordi au lit ?


----------



## Franck72 (18 Mars 2011)

Fluide&#8230; trop bon. Non, je ne mêle pas le travail avec le plaisir.

P'tit déj au lit ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Mars 2011)

Oui, que j'apporte à ma chérie 

Café, thé ou chocolat le matin ?


----------



## Franck72 (18 Mars 2011)

Classique café au lait&#8230;

Tartine beurrée ou biscotte (et autres) ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mars 2011)

Tartine beurrée et confiture

Une préférence pour la confiture ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Mars 2011)

Fraise ou pêche.

Pain au chocolat, chausson au pomme, pain raisin ou croissant beurre ?


----------



## Franck72 (18 Mars 2011)

Restons sur du classique, le croissant beurre&#8230;

Un jus d'orange pour tout faire passer ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Mars 2011)

Toujours 

Adepte de la sieste ?


----------



## Franck72 (18 Mars 2011)

Chez nous, on fait "marienne"&#8230; c'est une sieste un peu "hot"

Couche tard ou lève tôt ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Mars 2011)

Couche tard et lève tard 

Tu vas manger quoi ce soir ?


----------



## Old Timer (18 Mars 2011)

Smoked Meat Sandwich.

Et vous?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mars 2011)

Pizza

Dessert ?


----------



## Aski (18 Mars 2011)

Eclair au chocolat 


Tu va te coucher ensuite ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mars 2011)

Pas tout de suite...

Un p'tit verre après ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2011)

Oh oui avec plaisir.

Mais quoi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Mars 2011)

Un chardonnay.

Ça te va ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2011)

Oui mais un peu plus tard.

Qui a dessiné les rois, dames et valets de nos jeux de cartes ?


----------



## Franck72 (19 Mars 2011)

Les égyptiens vu qu'in les voit de profil.  Quelque chose de prévu pour le week-end ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2011)

Bosser.

Tu as une maîtresse ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Mars 2011)

Non, je suis fidèle même si j'ai envie de profiter de la vie.

Pourquoi ? Tu en as une ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2011)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Non, je suis fidèle même si j'ai envie de profiter de la vie.
> 
> Pourquoi ? Tu en as une ?



Nan 

Pourquoi une seule si déjà ? :love:


----------



## Franck72 (19 Mars 2011)

Plusieurs serait pas mal mais déjà une se doit être du boulot !  Blonde, brune ou rousse ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mars 2011)

J'aime toutes les couleurs.

Marié ?


----------



## Aski (19 Mars 2011)

Non, je n'ai pas encore trouvé la bonne.



Quel est cette odeur que tu sens à cet instant ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2011)

La cigarette.

Tu as les doigts jaunis ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Mars 2011)

Non, je ne fume plus 

Tu fumes ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mars 2011)

Par moments.

Ta marque de clopes ?


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Mars 2011)

Chocolat 
Meilleur que le tabac ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Mars 2011)

Chocolat > tabac 

Ton péché mignon ?


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Mars 2011)

Les femmes à n'en pas douter
Est ce si mignon que ça ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mars 2011)

La femme est l'avenir de l'homme.

T'en penses quoi ?


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Mars 2011)

Que c'est une belle chanson de Ferrat :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
Probablement vrai. Y aurait-il des hommes sans femme ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Que c'est une belle chanson de Ferrat :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> Probablement vrai. Y aurait-il des hommes sans femme ?



sans femme => oui 
avec une maman = oui

ce qui n'est pas pareil!!! 
Qui est dans ce cas ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Mars 2011)

Moi pas 

Amateur de téléfoot le dimanche matin ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mars 2011)

Pas vraiment, plutôt café en terrasse face au soleil

Bientôt les vacances, un voyage ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Mars 2011)

Les vacances, c'est pas avant le mois de juin =( c'est pas bientôt.. Mais oui, un petit voyage ressource la tête et l'esprit !

Tu vas partir ou ?


----------



## Franck72 (20 Mars 2011)

La Bretagne en avril&#8230;

Plutôt camping ou location ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Mars 2011)

Plutôt hotel 

Pour ou contre les attaques de la coalition contre les armées de Kadhafi ?


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Mars 2011)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Plutôt hotel
> 
> Pour ou contre les attaques de la coalition contre les armées de Kadhafi ?



On pourrait faire un sondage 
Mais cela a-t-il un intérêt ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Mars 2011)

Non, j'étais juste en manque d'inspiration pour trouver une question poignante 

Fan des Simpson ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2011)

Oui

Bon week-end ?


----------



## GrInGoo (21 Mars 2011)

Excellent weekend. Merci 

Alors, le lundi, journée soft ?


----------



## Franck72 (21 Mars 2011)

Il faut redémarrer en douceur&#8230;

Pour ou contre le changement d'heure ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Mars 2011)

Contre, faut changer l'heure partout

Tes rapports intimes subissent-ils le changement d'heure ?


----------



## Franck72 (21 Mars 2011)

Je ne vais pas dire que je m'endort à l'ouvrage, mais ça pénalise un peu&#8230;

Qu'est ce qui peut perturber le plus tes rapports ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Mars 2011)

Leur absence :love:

Que faire dans cette situation ?


----------



## collodion (21 Mars 2011)

Patienter.

Que faire pour patienter ?


----------



## Franck72 (21 Mars 2011)

Se tripoter ? 

La masturbation est-elle un mal nécessaire ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Mars 2011)

Non, c'est une étape de la découverte du corps humain.

Pourquoi dit-on que la masturbation rend sourd ?


----------



## GrInGoo (21 Mars 2011)

Surement parce qu'on mettait la musique trop fort quand on était jeune pour recouvrir nos ébats avec notre main 

T'as commencé ça à quel âge ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Mars 2011)

Moi ? La masturbation, connais pô 

N'est-elle pas trop personnelle cette question ?


----------



## Aski (21 Mars 2011)

Non, tout le monde s'est touché de temps en temps dans sa vie. Tu est juste l'exception qui confirme la règle. 


Je suis en manque d'inspiration.
T'a pas une idée de question à me proposer ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Mars 2011)

Si.

Crois-tu qu'il faut faire de longue étude pour bien s'en sortir plus tard ?


----------



## collodion (21 Mars 2011)

Ça dépend d'où tu pars et où tu veux aller.

Est on prêts à 18 ans pour décider de manière quasi-définitive ce que l'on va faire les 40 prochaines années ?


----------



## GrInGoo (21 Mars 2011)

Non je ne pense pas. Le mieux est de faire un minimum d'étude pour s'armer pour sa carrière professionnel. Je pense que tout le monde change d'un jour ou l'autre de métier. 

Tu as déjà changé de poste/métier ?


----------



## Aski (21 Mars 2011)

J'ai fait des études pour devenir technicien électronique, puis je me suis réorienté pour devenir technicien informatique, et là, je vais peut-être devenir conducteur de train.



ça fait beaucoup de changement tu trouves ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Mars 2011)

Conduire un train et technicien informatique c'est deux choses différentes, mais si c'est ce que tu veux faire, vas-y 

Travailler dans un bureau ou être sur le terrain ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2011)

Travailler dans un bureau.

Fais beau par chez toi ?


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Mars 2011)

Journée printanière merveilleuse
Cela va-t-il durer ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Mars 2011)

Je l'espère, ce temps est parfait ! Ni trop chaud, ni trop froid 

Es-tu tenté d'aller flâner dans un parc au lieu de bosser par ce beau temps ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Mars 2011)

Yes, demain j'y penserai et irai à la plage 

D'autres propositions pour glander au soleil ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Mars 2011)

Se poser sur les bords de Seine au lieu d'aller en Amphi 

Glander en compagnie d'une jolie demoiselle ou avec ses potes ?


----------



## Franck72 (21 Mars 2011)

À putain&#8230; c'est dur ça&#8230; Je dirais glander avec ses potes (ils n'ont pas de prix)

Un copain (un vrai j'entends) vaut bien dix filles, non ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Mars 2011)

Ça dépend de quelles filles tu parles 

Souris-tu tout le temps ?


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Mars 2011)

Je ne souris que quand la vie me sourit 

T'es d'un naturelle joyeux ou triste ?


----------



## jp.pilet (22 Mars 2011)

Joyeux de tout temps, les gènes probablement
Mais est-ce utile si on se prend tout de même la tête ?


----------



## Franck72 (22 Mars 2011)

Souris à ceux qui font la gueule&#8230; ça les fera encore plus chier ! Sourire, c'est bon pour la santé et en abuser, ça craint pas&#8230;

Est-il réellement nécessaire de se prendre la tête ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Mars 2011)

Non, tant qu'on peut l'éviter 

As-tu peur des souris/rats ?


----------



## Franck72 (22 Mars 2011)

Non, mais des araignées (véritable arachnophobe)

Aimes tu les serpents et autres NAC ?


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Mars 2011)

Un petit gecko je trouve ça trop mignon. Mais il faut s'en occuper et je ne suis pas toujours chez moi. 

Tu penses quoi des gens qui prennent des animaux sans se soucier de savoir s'ils pourront s'en occuper ?


----------



## Franck72 (22 Mars 2011)

On les laissera se démerder quand ils seront vieux et auront besoin d'aide&#8230;

Plutôt chien ou chat ?


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Mars 2011)

Chien, les chats, je les trouve trop con  

Plutôt piscine chez toi ou court de tennis ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Mars 2011)

Piscine sans hésiter.

A défaut d'en avoir une chez toi, tu vas à la piscine ?


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Mars 2011)

Oui, depuis peu 3 fois par semaine. Ca fait du bien de se défouler et avec les horaires du bureau, pas le temps de faire du vtt. 

T'es un grand sportif ? ou un grand téléphile ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2011)

Ni l'un ni l'autre.

Tu as déjà eu une relation virtuelle ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Mars 2011)

Non, jamais.

Crois-tu qu'une relation virtuelle peut fonctionner ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Mars 2011)

Faudrait avoir l'avis de ceux ou celles qui ont essayé.

Qui ?


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Mars 2011)

Pas moi 

Pour toi relation à distance c'est une relation virtuelle ?


----------



## Aski (22 Mars 2011)

Oui et non.
J'ai rencontré une ex sur internet, elle vivait à 400 Km.
Conclusion : ça ne pourra tenir que si chacun a suffisament confiance en l'autre, sinon l'un des deux pourrira la vie de l'autre de part sa jalousie ...


Envie de tenter l'expèrience ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Mars 2011)

Non merci 

Voir sa/son copin(e) tous les jours peut nuire à la relation ou pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2011)

Ça peut ou pas.

Pourquoi les gondoles de Venise sont-elles noires ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Mars 2011)

Aucune idée mais j'aimerai bien aller à Venise 

Quelqu'un sait pourquoi ?


----------



## Franck72 (22 Mars 2011)

Abus d'alcool&#8230;

Combien cette ville possède de canaux ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Mars 2011)

Si j'y vais un jour, je te promets que je vais les compter un à un 

Ville romantique : Paris ou Venise ?


----------



## Franck72 (22 Mars 2011)

Paris&#8230; Venise est plus "carnavalesque"

Rome ou Madrid pour les vacances ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Mars 2011)

Rome.

Envie de pizza, de gelati Motta ?


----------



## shogun HD (22 Mars 2011)

de pizza au chorizzo 

petite voiture électrique ou grosse cylindrée qui marche au SP98?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Mars 2011)

Vélo, c'est plus écologique 

Crois-tu que les voitures électriques sont les voitures de demain ?


----------



## GrInGoo (23 Mars 2011)

Tout autant que les centrales nucléaires. 

Penses-tu qu'il y ait d'autres alternatives ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Mars 2011)

Oui le vélo. Les hollandais l'utilisent de plus en plus, les grandes villes françaises s'y mettent (Paris, Rennes...)

As tu un vélo ?


----------



## Adele75 (23 Mars 2011)

Non je n'ai plus de vélo hélas!

Fera-t-il beau en Bretagne cet Eté (endroit idéal pour partir en vacances???).


----------



## thunderheart (23 Mars 2011)

J'espère qu'il fera beau oui.
Quant à l'endroit idéal, la Bretagne en fait partie bien sûr, mais ne venez pas trop nombreux 

Une autre suggestion pour l'endroit idéal des vacances prochaines ?


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Mars 2011)

Là où vous vous plaisez le plus
j'adore la Méditerranée sur la côte d'Azur et vous ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h19 ----------

Mais en septembre !!!!


----------



## Franck72 (23 Mars 2011)

Les Pyrénées, c'est top pour la rando&#8230;

Aoûtien ou juilletiste ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Mars 2011)

Vacantien 

Tu vas partir pendant les mois juillet-aout ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Mars 2011)

En août maybe

Mais où ?


----------



## ari51 (23 Mars 2011)

@Canada 

Why not ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Mars 2011)

Seulement si tu m'achètes le billet d'avion 

Printemps, été, automne ou hiver ?


----------



## Franck72 (23 Mars 2011)

Sympa le Canada, pourquoi pas les States ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Mars 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Sympa le Canada, pourquoi pas les States ?



Toasted 

déjà vu les États-Unis 

Aimerais-tu chasser l'ours en Alaska ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Mars 2011)

Non

Chasseur ?


----------



## ari51 (23 Mars 2011)

D'images.

Pêcheurs de tons ?


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Mars 2011)

Non mais mangeur de Thons. 

Tu trouves que certaines filles ressemblent à cette espèce de poisson ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2011)

Je n'utilise pas ce terme mais bon ouais ...

Tu fumes la pipe ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Mars 2011)

Non.

Et toi, tu aimes la pipe ?


----------



## Franck72 (24 Mars 2011)

YES&#8230;

Une position favorite ?


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Mars 2011)

Oui, sur la tête !
Cela est-il bénéfique pour entretenir les organes des sens ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Mars 2011)

La chandelle est une des positions les plus bénéfiques pour tout.

Pratiques tu la chandelle ?


----------



## Franck72 (24 Mars 2011)

Juste sur un terrain de rugby, quand tu peux t'encastrer celui qui est à la réception :casse: 

Quel sport pour le week-end ?


----------



## Old Timer (24 Mars 2011)

Lecture au coin du feu avec un bon vin.

Quelle suggestion pour aller avec «La chute des géants»?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Mars 2011)

Anges & Demons de Dan Brawn.

Vas-tu souvent au cinéma ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2011)

Non.

Tu as déjà vu un film en 3D ?


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Mars 2011)

Non
la nature n'est-elle pas le plus beau film en 3D ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Mars 2011)

Bien sur 

Ton premier iPod ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Mars 2011)

Un touch 

Tu aimes ton iPod ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Mars 2011)

Oui, je l'aime :rose:

Que fais-tu dans la vie ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2011)

Je vis.

Pourquoi le pingouin se nomme t-il ainsi ?


----------



## GrInGoo (25 Mars 2011)

Bonne question, même s'ils en parlent largement sur wikipedia

T'es plutôt Manchot ou pingouin ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Mars 2011)

Je suis fan des pingouins 

Ours brun ou ours blanc ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mars 2011)

Les deux ont leur charme, tout comme les manchots.

T'as déjà joué dans un casino ?


----------



## Franck72 (25 Mars 2011)

Non&#8230; je ne suis pas très joueur quand il s'agit d'argent.

Poker ou belote pour les jeux de cartes ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mars 2011)

Pas trop joueur de cartes 

T'as une console de jeux ?


----------



## Franck72 (25 Mars 2011)

Honte à moi&#8230; Une Xbox 360 (PS3 trop chère).

Quels genres de jeux préfères-tu ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mars 2011)

Pong like

Et toi ?


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Mars 2011)

ça dépend : Yoga ou les dames  ?
aimes tu les jeux de société ?


----------



## Franck72 (25 Mars 2011)

Tout sauf le Monopoly (je me fais rétamer par mes gamins:hein

Aimes-tu les jeux du type Total wipe out ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mars 2011)

Ah oui, en 3D c'est top

Et les osselets ?


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Mars 2011)

Huum toute mon enfance les osselets !
jouais-tu aux billes ? plus particulierement à la "cundale" ! Tu sais bien un trou de quelques cm à 1mètre dans lequel tu jetais plusieurs billes à la fois ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (25 Mars 2011)

Ouais, je jouais aux billes, j'étais même assez bon, à la fin j'avais un baril à 3/4 plein (tu sais, les barils sur lesquels on s'assoit devant son bureau d'enfant).

Voudrais-tu escalader la Tour Eiffel?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Mars 2011)

Oui, ce serait une expérience intéressante.

Vas-tu regarder le match ce soir ?


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Mars 2011)

Et que oui mon bon monsieur
Mais ne préfèrerais tu pas un bon match de Rugebi ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (25 Mars 2011)

Oh que non... J'ai des choses un peu plus sportifs "maison" à faire si tu vois ce que je veux dire... 

Que penses-tu de l'intervention de la France en Libye?

..........

Bon ben on saute celle ci...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2011)

Non merci.

Un petit blanc cher ami ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (25 Mars 2011)

Ah ouais! Carrément! 

Tu veux passer chez moi pour l'apéro??????


----------



## Aski (25 Mars 2011)

Volontiez !


T'as un bon Whisky ?


----------



## Franck72 (25 Mars 2011)

Un petit 15 ans d'âge&#8230; pour les papilles qui le méritent !

Il reste de la place pour le digestif ?


----------



## Aski (25 Mars 2011)

Il y a toujours de la place, quelle question ...



je peux en prendre 2 ? (des digestifs)


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Mars 2011)

Même 3 

Ton alcool préféré ?


----------



## Aski (25 Mars 2011)

En fort, c'est le Whisky. En alcool faible, c'est plutôt la bière.


Quelle marque préféré ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Mars 2011)

Heineken, Leffe ou Desperado pour la bière.
Le Hennessy pour le whisky.

ton amuse bouche préféré ?


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Mars 2011)

toast de foie gras sur pain grillé... Avec un p'tit sauternes bien sur !
Que souhaiter de plus ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (25 Mars 2011)

Un Châteauneuf-du-Pape 1969 dont la bouteille trône chez moi! Une perfection!!!

Aimes-tu voyages? Quelle destination te fait rêver?


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Mars 2011)

destination toute simple  : venir chez toi gouter ce chateau neuf !:rateau:
Peut-on être heureux en restant chez soi ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h09 ----------

Châteauneuf


----------



## Franck72 (25 Mars 2011)

Du moment qu'on y trouve ce qu'on veut, faut-il forcement rechercher le bonheur ailleurs ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Mars 2011)

Pas forcement. 

Offrir un iPod à une amie, est-ce trop ?


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Mars 2011)

ça dépend comment elle te remercie !
Mais doit-on donner pour recevoir ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Mars 2011)

Ca dépend je dirais... Si c'est pour recevoir un verre de Châteauneuf je pense que tu peux recevoir sans donner. Mais si tu veux recevoir 50litres d'essence à la station, je suis pas sur qu'ils te laissent repartir sans que tu leur ai donné ta CB... 

Quelqu'un m'offre l'iPad 2??


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2011)

Ouais

Et la 3DS en prime ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Mars 2011)

Volontiers! 

Je t'envoie mon adresse pour envoyer le colis??


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Mars 2011)

Non, juste les numéro de ta carte bancaire 

Regardes-tu les vidéos du joueur du grenier ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2011)

J'ai déjà visionné oui 

Ton dessert favori ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Mars 2011)

Je ne peux te répondre, il y en a trop 

Ton plat favori ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Mars 2011)

Carré de veau au coulis de framboises.

Tu fumes de l'herbe?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Mars 2011)

Ça m'arrive mais pas n'importe quelle herbe 

Es-tu déjà allé à Amsterdam ?


----------



## Franck72 (26 Mars 2011)

Oui, et j'y ai visité le musée du sexe ! Comment sont les coffeeshop ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2011)

Jamais test.

Ton dernier bouquin ?


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Mars 2011)

Hommage à l' INDE d'Olivier Föllmi
lis-tu beaucoup ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (27 Mars 2011)

Dernièrement non, mais promis je vais m'y remettre... 

Dernier film vu au cinéma?


----------



## Aski (27 Mars 2011)

Paul. On a de quoi passer un bon moment 


Crois tu qu'il faille craquer tout de suite ou bien attendre l'iPad 15 ?


----------



## Franck72 (27 Mars 2011)

J'serais trop vieux&#8230;

Pour ou contre cette course à l'équipement ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Mars 2011)

Contre, à quoi ça sert de se ruiner chaque année pour acheter un nouveau produit alors que celui que tu possèdes fonctionne parfaitement bien 
Mais il ne faut pas être trop à la masse non plus..

Tu es d'accord avec moi ?


----------



## Aski (27 Mars 2011)

Parfaitement.



tu sait jongler ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Mars 2011)

Non, je suis assez gauche...

Aimerais-tu faire du saut en parachute ?


----------



## Franck72 (27 Mars 2011)

Depuis un saut de 9 mètres en canyoning&#8230; le saut en parachute me tente, c'est clair !

Vous aimez les sports extrêmes ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Mars 2011)

Oui, assez.

Avez-vous participé à Earth Hour hier soir ?


----------



## collodion (27 Mars 2011)

Pendant un mariage c'est assez difficile...

Croyez vous que cela serve à quelque chose ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Mars 2011)

Faudrait faire un black out total pour que ce soit vraiment significatif.. mais juste éteindre quelques minutes les monuments (certes gourmand en énergie), ça ne sauvera pas la planète.

Dur semaine en vue ?


----------



## collodion (28 Mars 2011)

Dure je ne sais pas encore mais assez appréhendée.

A quoi reconnaît on le bonheur ?


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Mars 2011)

Au bien-être intérieur ?


----------



## Franck72 (28 Mars 2011)

Le bonheur, c'est un ensemble de petites choses anodines qui nous font nous sentir bien&#8230; Parfois, une poche suffit, car le bonheur, c'est dans la poche. (R. Magdane)

Qu'importe le récipient, pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Mars 2011)

Certes, et de l'Actron à proximité :love:

Tes collègues de bureau te font des blagues ?


----------



## Franck72 (28 Mars 2011)

J'en serais plutôt l'auteur  même si ça reste potache

Vous êtes nombreux chez vous (au taf) ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Mars 2011)

Je suis étudiant.

Es-tu allé voter hier ?


----------



## Franck72 (28 Mars 2011)

Pas dans mon canton&#8230;

Étudiant&#8230; c'était le bon vieux temps&#8230; 

Avez-vous fait votre service militaire ?


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Mars 2011)

eeeet oui... il y a longtemps 
Etait-ce utile ?


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2011)

Non, j'étais P5...
Tu as zouillé pour pas faire le service militaire ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Mars 2011)

Le service militaire, connais pô 

Comment as-tu vécu ton service militaire ?


----------



## Franck72 (28 Mars 2011)

Planqué dans un bureau à faire les photocopies du Régiment 

Chargé de faire la communication après découverte de mes "talents" 

Pense-tu que le service était utile ?


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Mars 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Non, j'étais P5...
> Tu as zouillé pour pas faire le service militaire ?



Toasted....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h18 ----------




Franck72 a dit:


> Pense-tu que le service était utile ?



Toasted 



et à part l'armée ?


----------



## Franck72 (28 Mars 2011)

Vous avez fait les scouts ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Mars 2011)

Non.

Le résultat des élection vous inspire ?


----------



## Franck72 (28 Mars 2011)

J'expire plutôt&#8230; cette avancée du fn fait peur&#8230;

A-t'on le droit de tout dire ?


----------



## collodion (28 Mars 2011)

Oui mais gare à tes fesses.

Doit on tout taire ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Mars 2011)

Non, tu peux parler si tu veux 

Es-tu croyant(e) ?


----------



## Franck72 (28 Mars 2011)

Non, et ça ne me manque pas.

La religion, l'opium du peuple ?


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Mars 2011)

peut-être !
Et la coke l'opium des artistes ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Mars 2011)

Pas forcément.

Fumeur occasionnel de marijuana ?


----------



## Franck72 (28 Mars 2011)

Vu que je ne fume pas, la première et dernière taf de beuh est difficilement passée.  Quelques drogue plus dure ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2011)

J'ai déjà testé.

Tu sais te relaxer facilement ?


----------



## Franck72 (29 Mars 2011)

Trois respirations et un dodo :sleep:

Yoga ou sophrologie pour la détente ?


----------



## GrInGoo (29 Mars 2011)

Aucun des deux, une bonne sieste 

Tu voues un culte à la sieste ?


----------



## Franck72 (29 Mars 2011)

Quand tu penses qu'un chat peut dormir 16 heures par jour&#8230;

Vous dormez combien d'heures par nuit (en moyenne, hors calin&#8230 ?


----------



## GrInGoo (29 Mars 2011)

9h ! Avec un boulot qui me prend 12h par jour, il ne me reste plus trop de temps pour moi :mouais:

Tu fais souvent la grasse mat' le weekend ?


----------



## Franck72 (29 Mars 2011)

Je ne sais pas si tu as des enfants&#8230; mais quand ils sont jeunes, fini les grasses mat'

D'ailleurs, votre nombre idéal d'enfants ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (29 Mars 2011)

2, un mec une fille

Joues-tu d'un instrument? Si oui, lequel?


----------



## Franck72 (29 Mars 2011)

Que du pipot&#8230;

Et toi ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (29 Mars 2011)

lol!    Guitare et piano

Quel est ton auteur préféré?


----------



## Franck72 (29 Mars 2011)

Stephen King&#8230;

Et comme chanteur(euse), vers qui vont vos préférences ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2011)

Le silence.

Tu aimes ton prénom ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Mars 2011)

Oui, il ne me déplait pas.

Voudrais-tu changer de prénom ?


----------



## Franck72 (29 Mars 2011)

Non&#8230; 

Votre nom de famille peut-il vous nuire ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Mars 2011)

Mon nom est le même qu'une grande firme, ça prête souvent à des blagues malheureusement.. 

Connais-tu Sam Tsui ? (chanteur montant de youtube)


----------



## Dp.hermes (30 Mars 2011)

Oui, et il est à mon avis très talentueux!!! Mériterait d'être plus connu

Pour mon port HDM fonction pour ma NeufBox TV et pas pour mon put***n de DD mulitmédia???? (il va encore falloir retourner à la fnac pour qu'il me réparent ma TV je le sens!!!!)


----------



## Franck72 (30 Mars 2011)

Tu as un problème de syntaxe ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Mars 2011)

Naaaah, jEuuuX nÉÉÉ paS CeuX joOoOore de problÈMe 

Tu fais du sport ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (30 Mars 2011)

Oui, je cours régulièrement et puis quelques pompes et abdos... Ca compte? 

Aimes-tu faire du cheval??


----------



## collodion (30 Mars 2011)

Oui je fais souvent le cheval.

Es tu fou ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (30 Mars 2011)

Oui, mais j'ai décidé d'assumer... C'est plus simple que de se justifier. Eh eh!

Déjà été somnambule?


----------



## GrInGoo (30 Mars 2011)

Je le suis toujours ! 

Ça te gênerait quelqu'un qui comme moi parle la nuit ?


----------



## Franck72 (30 Mars 2011)

Ça dépend de ce que tu dis&#8230;

Ça t'arrives de te réveiller et de te demander où tu es ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (30 Mars 2011)

ça m'arrivais quasi tous les jours quand je vivais en camion 
maintenant, plus vraiment, et ça me manque...:rose:

tout plaquer pour une vie nomade, ça te plairais?


----------



## jugnin (30 Mars 2011)

Là, ouais. Et vite.

Tu vas arrêter de venir éditer ton post ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (30 Mars 2011)

j'vais essayer mais pas garanti, j'aime bien cette fonction..

si tu regardes par la fenêtre, tu vois quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2011)

Mon garage

Tu as déjà mangé du chien ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Mars 2011)

Non, mais à vrai dire, j'aimerai essayer 

Est-ce gouteux le chien ?


----------



## GrInGoo (30 Mars 2011)

Je sais pas, je mange de tout mais pas d'animaux domestiques ^^

Tu manges du gibier ?


----------



## Franck72 (31 Mars 2011)

C'est pas mauvais du tout, surtout quand c'est un peu faisandé.

Vous pratiquez la chasse ?


----------



## jp.pilet (31 Mars 2011)

Surtout pas, trop de respect pour tous les êtres "sensibles"
La chasse a-t-elle toujours sa place dans nos sociétés modernes ?


----------



## Franck72 (31 Mars 2011)

La chasse en boite de nuit a toujours sa place 

Êtes-vous plutôt chasseur d'images ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2011)

Non

Tu as passé une bonne journée ?


----------



## Franck72 (31 Mars 2011)

J'ai rien glandé de l'après-midi&#8230; En attente de Bon à Tirer client&#8230;

Demain, c'est le premier avril, une bonne blague de derrière les fagots ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Mars 2011)

Non, je n'ai rien de prévu..

Fan des blagues du 1er avril ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)

Non pas trop.

Pourquoi dit-on ''se faire du mouron'' ?


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Avril 2011)

Ça a voir avec la chevelure non ? 

Pourquoi dit on " se faire de la bile " ?


----------



## Franck72 (1 Avril 2011)

La bile provient de la vésicule biliaire&#8230; il s'agit d'un liquide noir et amer. Se faire de la bile est donc relatif à cette amertume, avoir des idées noires&#8230;

Alors, pas de blagues aujourd'hui ?


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Avril 2011)

*Proverbe chinois  *




> Un homme perdu dans la forêt trouve la trace d'une maison, où il est accueilli par un vieux chinois.
> - Je suis perdu, pouvez vous m'héberger pour la nuit ?
> 
> Bien sur, répond le vieux sage, mais à une condition :
> ...






Ca va, c'était drole ?


----------



## Franck72 (1 Avril 2011)

Même si j'ai mal pour lui.

Que pensez-vous des proverbes ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Avril 2011)

Faut savoir les sortir au bon moment et pas à tout va 

Es-tu philosophe dans l'âme ?


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Avril 2011)

J' sais pas j'ai pas trouvé mon âme
l'ai je perdue ?


----------



## Franck72 (1 Avril 2011)

T'as bien regardé partout ?


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Avril 2011)

Si mon papa était de ce monde il aurait dit : Comment ?
Avec les yeux de la foi ?


----------



## Franck72 (1 Avril 2011)

Les deux yeux à la fois, peut-être ?

As-tu foi en quelque chose ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Avril 2011)

Oui

Pourquoi le fil "J'veux un apéro" a été verrouillé ?


----------



## Franck72 (1 Avril 2011)

L'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la santé. Veuillez consommer avec modération.

Pour ou contre les mentions obligatoires ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Avril 2011)

À la fois pour et contre 

Pour ou contre le développement des éoliennes ?


----------



## Aescleah (1 Avril 2011)

Pour, si c'est fait au bon endroit.

Tous à poil dans la forêt: pour ou contre?


----------



## shogun HD (1 Avril 2011)

oui mais faut faire gaffe aux trous dans les arbes...............vaut mieux maitre un coup de manche avant............



sais-tu pourquoi ?


----------



## Aescleah (1 Avril 2011)

Non...

Tu m'expliques?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Avril 2011)

J'ai peur d'avoir une réponse trop vaseuse, il faudrait attendre la réponse de shogun HD 

As-tu une idée de ce que shogun HD a voulu dire ?


----------



## Old Timer (2 Avril 2011)

Pas du tout.

Pense-tu qu'il le sache lui-même?


----------



## Franck72 (2 Avril 2011)

J'sais pas&#8230;

De quoi il cause ?


----------



## Old Timer (2 Avril 2011)

Il fantasme sur les trous dans les arbre et les coups de manche.

Quel est ton diagnostic sur cela?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Avril 2011)

La végétalophilie est peu répandu 

Es-tu favorable à la peine de mort pour les meurtriers ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (2 Avril 2011)

Non, premièrement parce que ça n'a rien d'étique, deuxièmement parce que l'erreur humaine est encore possible...

J'achète une PS3 ou une Xbox?


----------



## Old Timer (2 Avril 2011)

Va jouer dehors.


Aime-tu la marche?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Avril 2011)

Oui, je pratique souvent la marche à pied et j'aime cette activité.

Tu aimes la course à pied ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2011)

Non

Tu aimes la marmelade ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Avril 2011)

Oui, avec une préférence pour les fraises gariguette.

Confiture souple ou confiture épaisse ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Avril 2011)

Confiture souple.

Tu aimes les légumes ?


----------



## ziommm (3 Avril 2011)

En général oui, il y a juste les "croquants-juteux" (comme les tomates) que je n'aime pas trop.

Je viens de passer au "tout en réseau", imprimante, stockage NAS etc...

Et toi, tu exploites ces technologies?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Avril 2011)

Non, je ne sais pas trop ce que c'est tout ça.

Est-ce que la technologie exploite l'homme (et la femme) ?


----------



## Old Timer (4 Avril 2011)

Plus l'homme que la femme je dirais (mais peut-être que je me trompe). 


Pourquoi dit-on prendre la clé des champs?


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Avril 2011)

Au XIVème, MOntaigne et sa bande, avait l'habitude de dire "La clé des champs". Il faut comprendre "la clé du lieu fermé dans lequel on est et qui va permettre d'accéder aux champs" et donc à la liberté. Champ = espace libre ( il y a 600 ans )

L'histoire ça te passionne ?


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Avril 2011)

Peu comme de jolies ou tristes histoires : c'est un passé qui n'existe plus hormis à travers la sagesse qu'elle à pu nous transmettre.
L'histoire permet elle à l'humanité de s'améliorer ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Avril 2011)

En principe oui, mais plus le temps moins j'en ai la conviction.

De qui/quoi l'être humain devrait il s'inspirer pour s'améliorer ?


----------



## Old Timer (4 Avril 2011)

L'abbé Pierre je dirais.

Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Avril 2011)

Amen ! 

S'il y avait plus de coluche dans ce monde, la vie serait-elle meilleure ?


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Avril 2011)

Peut être plus drôle ! 

Tu participes à une/des association(s) à but humanitaire ?


----------



## Franck72 (4 Avril 2011)

Je m'occupe déjà de mes clients&#8230; mais j'aurais bien aimé pouvoir partir pour aider.

Pensez-vous que ces associations soient efficaces au vue de ce que font certains ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Avril 2011)

C'est comme tout, il y en a des bonnes et des mauvaises. Et des moyennes aussi.

Devrions nous plus nous inspirer des animaux ?


----------



## Franck72 (4 Avril 2011)

On bouffe celui qui nous fait ch&#8230;r ?


----------



## Old Timer (4 Avril 2011)

De toute manière pour ch...r il faut bouffer.


Qui aimeriez-vous bouffer actuellement?


----------



## collodion (4 Avril 2011)

Un cochon de lait avec des patates au four.

A quel animal ressemblez vous le plus par le "caractère" ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2011)

Un chat !

Pourquoi dit-on ''laisser pisser le mérinos'' ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Avril 2011)

Un gros copier coller : 

« Laisser pisser le mérinos  »

Laisser courir, laisser aller les choses, laisser faire.

Qu'est-ce qu'un mérinos ? Il se dit dans les milieux autorisés qu'il s'agit d'un ovidé[1] et, plus précisément, d'une race particulière de mouton dont la laine était très appréciée (en fait, deux races, puisqu'on trouve en France les mérinos d'Arles  et ceux de Rambouillet ).
Mais est-ce que le mérinos urine de manière particulièrement importante, suffisamment pour avoir marqué les esprits ? Il semblerait que oui, mais pas plus que les autres ovidés, et que, par conséquent, l'origine de l'expression ne soit pas vraiment liée à ça.

Au début, il y avait "laisser pisser la bête", locution venue, au XIXe siècle (et peut-être avant), des gens qui menaient des attelages et qui choisissaient de s'arrêter pour laisser leurs animaux faire leur petit besoin car, si l'on sait que ces bestiaux, qu'il s'agisse de chevaux ou de boeufs, défèquent volontiers en marchant, il semblerait qu'il leur soit beaucoup plus inconfortable d'uriner en avançant, avec des risques de retenue pouvant provoquer des troubles. Il y avait donc d'obligatoires pauses pipi au cours des longs trajets.
Entre l'avance lente des animaux et les arrêts nécessaires, il fallait que les cochers ou conducteurs d'attelages et les éventuels passagers soient détendus, peu pressés, zen, état d'esprit qui est sous-entendu dans la signification de l'expression qui est ensuite passée dans le langage commun pour signifier "laisser faire".

A la même époque, le mérinos, ou du moins sa laine, était en vogue, le mot étant donc souvent sur les lèvres des gens.
De là, des plaisanteries (la locution ne paraît-elle pas absurde, donc amusante ?), ont provoqué la substitution de la simple bête par notre animal à poils laineux.

Dormir avec une peluche à 19 ans, est-ce grave ?


----------



## Franck72 (4 Avril 2011)

Ça dépend de ses mensurations. Petits seins qui t'étonnent où gros seins qui t'étouffent ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Avril 2011)

Poitrine de taille normale 

Les mensurations que tu considères parfaite ?


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Avril 2011)

90-60-90 ! Bien dans la norme 

Tu penses que le physique joue pour beaucoup dans une relation ?


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Avril 2011)

Plus que le physique c'est le désir qui est en jeu dans plus de 90 % des relations.
D'ou les divorces dans un cas sur 2, quand rien ne vient relayer l'attirance des premiers jours.
Note égoîsme humain est- il une catastrophe pour l'humanité ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h26 ----------

notRe


----------



## Franck72 (5 Avril 2011)

Surtout pour la planète et ses habitants.

Pourrons-nous un jour espérer vivre en harmonie avec la nature ?


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Avril 2011)

Des tribus en Inde le font déjà 

Tu penses que la nature te permets de t'évader ?


----------



## Franck72 (5 Avril 2011)

Rien de plus agréable que de se balader en forêt après une journée merdique.

Crois-tu que la nature pourrait se venger (comme dans "Phénomène") ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Avril 2011)

Va savoir.

L'homme survivra-t-il au rat ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2011)

J'espère 

Tu pratiques un sport ? Si oui lequel ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Avril 2011)

La belote de comptoir.

Et toi, quel(s) sport(s) ?


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Avril 2011)

VTT, natation, course à pied, drague 

T'es plutôt dragueur ou timide ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Avril 2011)

Plutôt dragueur sur le mode timide 

D'autres méthodes ?


----------



## Franck72 (5 Avril 2011)

Gros timide&#8230;  sinon, j'ai pratiqué le rugby.

Drague subtile ou en rentre dedans ?


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Avril 2011)

Plutôt à la mode des inconnus : 
[YOUTUBE]6MaTWm1RHsw[/YOUTUBE]

au moins pas de malentendu. T'en penses quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2011)

Si ça peut marcher pourquoi pas.

Tu achètes beaucoup sur le net ?


----------



## Franck72 (5 Avril 2011)

Rien&#8230;

Faut-il avoir confiance en ceux qui vendent sur le net ?


----------



## ziommm (5 Avril 2011)

Par défaut non, enfin en tout cas toutes mes ventes faites sur le net se sont déroulées avec face à face au préalable.

plutôt farouche défenseur du 33 tours, ou adepte de la dématérialisation?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Avril 2011)

J'aime mes vieux vyniles, sûrement par nostalgie et pour des écoutes épisodiques.
Quant à la démat. (on se croirait au taf ), si ça peut économiser les ressources de la planète, je ne suis pas contre.

T'as piscine ce soir ?


----------



## collodion (5 Avril 2011)

Non repas mexicain.

Préfères tu manger ou faire à manger ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Avril 2011)

Un peu des deux, mais vu mes talents culinaires, je préfère manger.

Qu'as tu mangé ce soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2011)

Je vais manger des scampis diaboliques 

Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Avril 2011)

Moi ce fut, jambon de parme, roquette, parmesan, petite tomates, oeufs dur et un verre de Brouilly.

Pas mal avant la piscine non ?


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Avril 2011)

Ca coule à pic  Ca donne de l'energie 

Ce soir, tu regardes la télé ?


----------



## Franck72 (5 Avril 2011)

Oui, mais c'est soirée repassage (2h30 au bas mot )

êtes-vous pour le partage des tâches ménagères ? mais pas du style "elle fait la bouffe et je la mange"


----------



## Old Timer (5 Avril 2011)

Elle fait la bouffe, je fais la vaisselle.


Pourquoi l'argent ne devrait pas faire le bonheur?


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Avril 2011)

Parce que le bonheur est éphémère, plein de choses y contribuent, dont l'argent. 

T'es doué en repassage ? 

Moi je fais en 30 min une chemise ( record perso)


----------



## Aescleah (5 Avril 2011)

Je repasse pas, pas besoin 

Sinon, fait beau chez toi?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Avril 2011)

Ça peut aller.

Tu aimes te balader ?


----------



## GrInGoo (6 Avril 2011)

J'aime crapahuter oui 

Penses tu que l'Alsace soit la plus belle région de France ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2011)

Non, pour moi c'est la Bretagne  (goûts, couleurs, toussa ...)

Tu as déjà participé à un dîner de cons ?


----------



## Franck72 (6 Avril 2011)

Non, mais je ne suis pas trop pour&#8230;

T'es-tu déjà trouvé con lors d'un événements (repas, soirée&#8230 ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Avril 2011)

Oui souvent ...

Que fais-tu pour te remonter le moral ?


----------



## collodion (6 Avril 2011)

Je vais voir des amis. 

As tu mis en place quelques règles d'hygiène de vie autres que ceux appris par ta maman ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Avril 2011)

Oui, je me lave entre les doigts de pieds après la piscine.

Fait beau chez vous ?


----------



## GrInGoo (6 Avril 2011)

Ça va, une quinzaine de degrés, on vit bien ! 

Tu penses quoi des gens qui à 12°c sont déjà en short dehors ?


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Avril 2011)

Qu'ils ne sont pas frileux ! ou qu'ils vont attraper froid.
"En avril ne te découvre pas d'un fil, en mai fait ce qui te plait" : ce proverbe est-il toujours d'actualité?


----------



## Franck72 (6 Avril 2011)

Faut faire attention, il n'y a plus de saison&#8230; Je respect après avoir consulté la météo.

D'ailleurs, faites-vous confiance en la météo ?


----------



## Old Timer (6 Avril 2011)

Autant qu'aux politiciens. Mais miss météo est plus agréable à regarder.


Faites-vous confiance aux politiciens?


----------



## GrInGoo (6 Avril 2011)

Je ne leur fait confiance qu'infiniment. Je trouve que bien souvent ils assouvissent plus leurs intérêts personnels.

T'es gaucher ou droitier ? ( la main, pas la politique)


----------



## Franck72 (6 Avril 2011)

Droitier&#8230; mais je me sers aussi de la gauche, sinon, elle est jalouse.

Vous tapez des deux mains (sur le clavier) ?


----------



## Old Timer (6 Avril 2011)

Plutôt à deux doigts.


De quoi rêves-tu en amour ?


----------



## Franck72 (6 Avril 2011)

De l'assurer au quotidien auprès de ceux qui nous entourent.

L'amour est-il futile ?


----------



## collodion (6 Avril 2011)

ça dépend pour qui.

Est il utile ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Avril 2011)

Je n'ai pas de réponse à ta question.

Vas-tu aller au cinéma ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2011)

Pas dans les jours à venir.

Tu payes plutôt en liquide ou par carte ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Avril 2011)

Liquide.

As-tu confiance au système bancaire?


----------



## GrInGoo (7 Avril 2011)

Non, je me suis déjà fait pirater ma carte bleue, neuve d'une semaine, jamais utilisée (elle était à la maison) ! 5000&#8364; BAM (heureusement qu'il y a les assurances) !

Tu as peur de payer sur internet ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)

Parfois oui, surtout sur les sites US.

C'est quoi l'image de ton compte sur ton mac ?


----------



## GrInGoo (7 Avril 2011)

Une photo de moi au premier démarrage de mon MacBook en 2005 !  

Te considères tu comme geek ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)

Non même si je fais toutes les mises à jour ...

Aimes tu les orgues ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Avril 2011)

Un peu oui, mais j'me soigne

Que penses ta copine des geeks ?


----------



## Franck72 (7 Avril 2011)

Elle a mis une alarme près de mon iMac et dès que j'approche, elle sonne 

Comment c'est, chez vous ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Avril 2011)

Ce n'est ni spacieux, ni petit mais j'ai une vue sur tout Paris.

Le moment que tu préfères dans la journée ?


----------



## Franck72 (7 Avril 2011)

Celui où je récupère mes enfants à l'école&#8230;

Celui que tu détestes dans ta journée ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Avril 2011)

Quand le réveil sonne..

Cela veut-il dire que je suis un flemard ?


----------



## Franck72 (7 Avril 2011)

Par forcément, il est difficile d'être tirer d'un bon sommeil réparateur.

D'ailleurs, procrastinez-vous ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Avril 2011)

Oui pour les choses futiles et non quand c'est important.

Crois-tu que cet été va être plus chaud que l'année dernière ?


----------



## GrInGoo (7 Avril 2011)

Il va surtout être en avance ! 

c'est quoi ta saison préférée ?


----------



## Franck72 (7 Avril 2011)

Le printemps, c'est sympa avec le beau temps qui revient et les fleurs qui s'éveillent&#8230; C'est une ode à la nature&#8230;
Courons nus dans les champs d'herbe humide le matin&#8230;

Ça vous est déjà arrivé ? (nu dans les champs)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)

Non jamais 

Et dans la rue ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Avril 2011)

Non, pas vraiment envie de me faire arrêter par la police 

Tu as déjà dormi dehors sur un coup de tête ?


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Avril 2011)

Une fois en cycle préparatoire (internat) avec les copains. On a sorti nos lits et on a dormi autour d'un feu de camp 

T'es plutôt rat des villes ou rat des champs ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2011)

Rat des villes.

Tu as goûté la Leffe printanière ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2011)

J'aimerai bien en goûter une 

T'es lève-tôt ou couche-tard ?


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Avril 2011)

Un peu de deux. 

Le manque de sommeil influe sur ton humeur du jour ?


----------



## Franck72 (8 Avril 2011)

Vous faites chier avec vos question à la c&#8230; (j'ai dormi 3 heures)
Salut, comment ça va sur la discussion du jour ? (j'ai dormi 7 heures)

C'est vendredi, c'est cool, non ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Avril 2011)

Moui, c'est cool.

Vas-tu partir en vacances pendant ces 10 jours de vacances (scolaires) ?


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Avril 2011)

Je ne suis pas dans la zone de vacances actuelle, mais après Paques j'ai prévu 5 jours à Barcelone. 

Pourquoi New York se nomme ainsi ?


----------



## collodion (8 Avril 2011)

C'est d'origine italo-française : la nouille Orque, plat typique.

Dur de bosser dans un bureau ces jours ci ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Avril 2011)

Oui, le beau temps dehors nous incite à sortir prendre du bon temps.

Suis-tu l'actualité ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Avril 2011)

Oui, à la radio.

Crois tu au pouvoir des images ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Avril 2011)

Oui, une image peut être manipulatrice.

Un homme peut-il aimer deux femmes à la fois ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Avril 2011)

Oui

Pourquoi 2 seulement ?


----------



## collodion (8 Avril 2011)

Oui si l'on compte sa maman 

Un homme peut il aimer toutes les femmes du monde à la fois ?

Edit : toast et télépathie...


----------



## thunderheart (8 Avril 2011)

Hem hem, la tâche ne s'annonce pas simple.

La futilité est-elle féminine ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2011)

Non.

No zob in job pour toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Avril 2011)

A éviter.

Des aventures au travail ?


----------



## Franck72 (8 Avril 2011)

Non&#8230;

Faut dire qu'il y a que des mecs&#8230;

Croyez-vous en la partie homosexuel chez chacun de nous ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Avril 2011)

Je ne crois pas..

Pourquoi tant de gens sont homophobes ?


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Avril 2011)

Ils ont peur de ce qui est différent
Pourquoi tant de gens sont racistes ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h06 ----------

Ils ont peur de ce qui est différent
Pourquoi tant de gens sont racistes ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2011)

Parce qu'ils sont cons et sont des moutons.

Pourquoi Vlad Tepes est-il connu ?


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Avril 2011)

Bonne question ! 

Tu trouves qu'il y a des gens aigris sur le forum ?


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Avril 2011)

Non simplement des égo plus ou moins "sensibles"
peut-on ou doit-on mettre notre égo à la poche et être plus ouvert aux autres ?


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Avril 2011)

Je pense. C'est un peu pareil dans le monde, si chacun remballait sa fierté, on aurait moins de guerre non. 

Tu penses quoi des dictateurs ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2011)

Du mal

Tu es un couche tard ?


----------



## collodion (9 Avril 2011)

oui...

Combien d'heure dors tu par nuit ? (l'idéal)


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Avril 2011)

En ce moment, je dors que 6h par nuit à peine..

Tu as besoin d'un café le matin pour te booster ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2011)

Oui

Tu manges beaucoup de viande ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Avril 2011)

Peu, je préfère le poisson.

Tu aimes les rougets ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Avril 2011)

J'avoue que je n'en ai jamais mangé..

Boire de la soupe te fait-il vraiment grandir ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2011)

Pour moi c'est trop tard 

Boire de l'absinthe cela rend-il fou ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Avril 2011)

Elle doit circuler sous le manteau ici 

Qui vient se baigner ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Avril 2011)

Je veux bien, mais dans un endroit bien isolé ... Loin de la foule pour être tranquille et se reposer.

25° en moyenne en avril, 45° en été ?


----------



## Franck72 (9 Avril 2011)

Saharien d'exceptionnel ! Mais trop chaud pour moi&#8230;

Vous partez plutôt en vacances tôt le matin ou tard le soir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Avril 2011)

Tard le soir, il fait trop chaud pour rouler en journée 

Tu préfères la fraicheur ou la chaleur ?


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Avril 2011)

La fraîcheur de quelques glaçons dans le "jaune" a son charme !
Mais une douce chaleur au creux de la paume des mains faisant larmoyer un Armagnac c'est plein de feu !
Faut-il trancher ?


----------



## Franck72 (9 Avril 2011)

Non, surtout pas, à chaque instant son plaisir.  Quel est votre pêché-mignon ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Avril 2011)

Je fonds littéralement devant un kinder délice..

Et le tien ?


----------



## Old Timer (10 Avril 2011)

Tarte au sirop d'érable avec noix de Grenoble


Et comme cocktail?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Avril 2011)

Le dry Martini est buvable, je ne suis pas fan d'alcool sauf la bière 

Tu mesures combien ?


----------



## Franck72 (10 Avril 2011)

1.83 en moyenne, selon la température et l'âge de la concierge.  Et votre poids ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Avril 2011)

86kg.

Prends-tu soin de ton corps (musculation, sports..) ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2011)

Non je m'en fous.

Tu envois souvent des SMS ?


----------



## GrInGoo (11 Avril 2011)

A peu près 1000 sms par mois 

Tu téléphones beaucoup ?


----------



## Franck72 (11 Avril 2011)

Moins je le vois, mieux je me porte&#8230; Il me sert surtout pour jouer (iPhone).

êtes-vous des joueurs invétérés ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Avril 2011)

Je suis un grand joueur, mais je sais m'arrêter quand il le faut.

Pourquoi ne faisons-nous pas bosser les prisonniers en France (nettoyer les autoroutes par exemple) ?


----------



## Franck72 (11 Avril 2011)

Parce-qu'on les écraserait&#8230;
Peut-être que l'on craint que ça créé du chômage&#8230;

Quelle sanction efficace contre les multirécidivistes ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Avril 2011)

La peine de mort 

Jean, t-shirt ou chemise et veste ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2011)

Jean et t-shirt

Pourquoi dit-on ''rouler des mécaniques'' ?


----------



## Franck72 (12 Avril 2011)

T'as déjà vu Aldo Maccionne marcher ça répond à ta question 

Qu'est-ce qui vous horripile le plus ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Avril 2011)

Quand je ne peux pas aider mes amis.

Ton humoriste préféré ?


----------



## Franck72 (12 Avril 2011)

Une très grosse préférence pour Coluche (paix à son âme) mais j'aime aussi beaucoup Magdane et Dupontel.

Vous écoutez Rire & Chansons ou RMC info ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2011)

Non, je n'écoute pas la radio.

Tes journées sont-elles ennuyantes ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Avril 2011)

Oui.

Où as-tu envisagé de passer ta retraite ?


----------



## Franck72 (12 Avril 2011)

Au travail&#8230; (sick)

La retraite à 70 ans ?


----------



## GrInGoo (12 Avril 2011)

On sera mort avant. 

Tu penses qu'on crèvera du cancer ?


----------



## Franck72 (12 Avril 2011)

Ton avatar l'a chopé, il change de couleur&#8230;

Sommes-nous un cancer pour la planête ?


----------



## GrInGoo (12 Avril 2011)

Une vrai gangrène ! 

T'as honte de l'humanité des fois ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2011)

Oui

Tu as honte de toi des fois ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Avril 2011)

Oui.

Pas toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Avril 2011)

Aussi oui :love:

Connais tu des personnes qui n'ont honte de rien ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Avril 2011)

Oui, ce sont ceux qui ont une grande gueule d'habitude..

Dis-tu souvent des choses sans réfléchir avant ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2011)

Rarement et quand je le fais c'est toujours une catastrophe.

Pourquoi dit-on ''de derrière les fagots'' ?


----------



## Franck72 (13 Avril 2011)

À l'origine, au XVIIIe siècle, cette expression s'appliquait au vin, celui qu'on remontait de la cave où il avait été soigneusement conservé, caché derrière les fagots de bois stockés pour l'hiver, ces minces branchages qui servaient à faire démarrer le feu dans la cheminée avant d'y mettre de véritables bûches.

Ce vin de qualité étant gardé pour les grandes occasions, la locution a fini par se généraliser, dans un sens figuré, à tout ce qui est d'une très grande qualité, ce qui est excellent, rare ou même surprenant ("Gaston L. nous a concocté une sole aux fraises de derrière les fagots")

Aimez-vous les longues soirées auprès du feu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Avril 2011)

Oui, qui n'aime pas ça ! 

Utilises-tu des applications provenant de l'App Store sur Mac ?


----------



## Franck72 (13 Avril 2011)

Sur mon iPhone, je suis calé avec iFon.fr (gratuité, test, tout y est&#8230

As-tu un iPhone ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Avril 2011)

J'en ai trouvé un dans trois mois si la personne ne réclame pas son bien.

Crois-tu que Mac OS X est protégé contre les virus et autres conneries qu'on peut chopper habituellement sur Windows ?


----------



## GrInGoo (13 Avril 2011)

Oui je pense que Mac Os X est moins vulnérable. 

T'es sous mac os depuis longtemps ?


----------



## Franck72 (13 Avril 2011)

Mon premier ordinateur était un Apple Performa 400 avec 40 mo de DD et 36 ko de RAM  ça date de 15 ans environ Nostalgie, quand tu nous tiens







Et vous, vous avez commencé avec quoi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Avril 2011)

J'ai commencé avec Windows 95 dès sa sortie, j'avais 4 ans  Accros à l'informatique depuis 15ans..

Et toi, tu as commencé avec quoi ?


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Avril 2011)

Performa 6400 - 200-Os 7.2 en 96
des regrets ?


----------



## Franck72 (13 Avril 2011)

Un peu, c'était le bon vieux temps des "pro-Macs" et le reste du monde&#8230; Mais bon, c'est pas mal aujourd'hui, il faut pas cracher dans la soupe non plus&#8230;

Comment sait-on qu'une blonde a utilisé un traitement de texte ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (13 Avril 2011)

Il y a du blanco sur l'écran (de tête).

Qu'est-ce qui fait 15,2 cm et qui excite les femmes ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2011)

Mon Opinel

Tu as déjà pensé à être torero ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Avril 2011)

Pas vraiment..

Tu as déjà pensé être astronaute ?


----------



## Franck72 (13 Avril 2011)

Y'a d'autres moyens de s'envoyer en l'air&#8230;

Tu aimes les sensations fortes ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Avril 2011)

Oui, la vitesse des montagnes russes me plait bien.

Tu vas souvent dans les parc d'attraction ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2011)

Non

Tu mets du lait dans ton café ?


----------



## GrInGoo (14 Avril 2011)

Jamais ! 

Tu prends le café serré ou allongé ?


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Avril 2011)

Allongé et serré contre ma copine !
Mais ne préférez vous pas le thé ?


----------



## Franck72 (14 Avril 2011)

Ça dépend du moment&#8230; et de l'envie. je n'ai pas de préférence.

Et la chicorée alors ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Avril 2011)

Je préfère le Nesquick.

Tu t'es levé à quelle heure ?


----------



## Franck72 (14 Avril 2011)

6h30 - l'heure des Braves&#8230;

Tu t'es couché à quelle heure ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Avril 2011)

1h15 dans ces eaux là.

Tu fais quoi si je te donne 1000e là tout de suite ?


----------



## Franck72 (14 Avril 2011)

Je me barre en vacances avec ma petite famille&#8230;

Et si je t'en donne 10 000 ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Avril 2011)

Je te paye un verre, j'offre quelques cadeaux avant de garder le reste pour plus tard 

Et si je te donne 1 000 000e ?


----------



## Franck72 (14 Avril 2011)

*Yaouh*

Je fais péter le champ et tout ce qui s'en suit.

Et si tu t'appelais Bill Gs ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Avril 2011)

Je ne lirai pas ce forum :love:

Tu joues au Loto/Super-Loto/Euromillion ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Avril 2011)

Non, j'ai calculé le pourcentage de chance, elle est infime !

Que changerais-tu si tu étais président ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Avril 2011)

de femme :love:

Président, ça te tente ?


----------



## Franck72 (15 Avril 2011)

Trop d'emmerdes pour peu de plaisirs&#8230;

La vie politique vous attire ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Avril 2011)

Plus je m'éloigne de la politique, mieux je me porte.

Pas vous ?


----------



## collodion (15 Avril 2011)

Je ne pense pas que l'on puisse s'en éloigner... tout situation a un caractère politique. 
Après si tu parles des politiciens de la profession, je suis d'accord.

De quel façon t'a on le mieux corrompu ?


----------



## rabisse (15 Avril 2011)

Par le gain de temps.

Pressé(e) ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2011)

Stressé

Un moyen pour se calmer ?


----------



## Franck72 (15 Avril 2011)

3 grandes respirations, tu injuries mentalement le chieur de service et tu repars pour un tour&#8230;

Ça marche ?


----------



## Old Timer (15 Avril 2011)

Tu peux aussi te flinguer, mais c'est salissant et définitif.


Est-ce trop radical?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Avril 2011)

Un poils radical.

Est ce que boire une grande quantité d'alcool peut résoudre des problèmes ?


----------



## ziommm (15 Avril 2011)

Ça peut les résoudre, mais t'es pas à l'abri d'en créer d'autres...  

Tu te cure le nez des fois?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Avril 2011)

Ouais, quand ça me gêne, je me fous le doigt dans le nez discrètement.

Est-ce malpoli de se curer le nez ?


----------



## Franck72 (15 Avril 2011)

Sous prétexte de bonne moeurs, on nous fait croire que ça l'est !  Qui nous impose ces moeurs ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Avril 2011)

La société.

Que vas-tu faire le 20/12/2012 (la veille de la fin du monde selon le calendrier maya) ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2011)

Je sais pas 

Tu aimes la photographie ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Avril 2011)

Oui, je compte m'acheter un reflex pour m'amuser un peu 

Tu veux prendre l'apéro ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2011)

Avec plaisir

Tu penses souvent à ton avenir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Avril 2011)

Oui.

Tu suis la F1 ?


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Avril 2011)

Plus maintenant, me manque Prost et Senna
La F1 a-t-elle un avenir écologique ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Avril 2011)

Si les ingénieurs réussissent à faire fonctionner les machines au merde de vache, ouais ça peut avoir un avenir écolo 

Crois-tu que la voiture électrique sera la voiture de demain ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Avril 2011)

On dirait que ça en prend le chemin.

Et les avions électriques, est-ce possible ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Avril 2011)

Si on arrive à mettre un réacteur nucléaire dans l'avion, oui.

Tu vas bien ?


----------



## Old Timer (17 Avril 2011)

Plutôt vaseux (fièvre du hockey)

Petit dimanche tranquille?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Avril 2011)

Grosse gueule de bois.

Tu tiens à l'alcool ?


----------



## ziommm (17 Avril 2011)

Non, faut dire qu'il ma jamais vraiment apprécié non plus.

Beaucoup de travail?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Avril 2011)

Je suis à la fac, donc techniquement oui je devrais beaucoup travailler mais la vie étudiante nous dicte une toute autre règle.

Tu profites des promos dans les grandes enseignes ou fais-tu tes courses à la supérette du coin ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (17 Avril 2011)

Je vais à la supérette en général... 

Tu veux du beurre au sel de Guérande? (Vacances en Bretagne oblige)


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Avril 2011)

Oui, s'il te plait.

Sucré ou salé ?


----------



## ziommm (17 Avril 2011)

Les deux en même temps.

Lecture sur le trône?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Avril 2011)

Non, je joue avec mon iPod Touch.

Ta marque de PQ préférée ?


----------



## Franck72 (18 Avril 2011)

Moltonel triple épaisseur&#8230; pour mes petites fesses sensibles !

Temps passé sur le trône en moyenne ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Avril 2011)

5 minutes, le temps de faire quelques parties de Lane Splitter sur iPod Touch

Lis tu Fluide Glacial sur le trône ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Avril 2011)

Fluide Glacial, connais pô 

As-tu des animaux de compagnie ?


----------



## Old Timer (18 Avril 2011)

Plus maintenant.

Aimez-vous la neige?


----------



## Franck72 (18 Avril 2011)

Elle cache la misère du monde et le rend plus joli&#8230;

Aimez-vous le sable ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Avril 2011)

Assez oui.

T'es tu déja brulé les pieds sur du sable noir ?


----------



## Franck72 (18 Avril 2011)

J'en ai vu à la Réunion   mais je n'ai pas marché dessus
Par contre, sur du sable tout cours, oui 

Aimez-vous la plage ?


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Avril 2011)

J'adore surtout avec la mer comme bordure, des rochers au fond de l'eau avec des poissons tout jolis.
Les balades sous-marines ça vous plait ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Avril 2011)

Oui, ça va 

Fais-tu de la plongée ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Avril 2011)

J'en ai fait sous les tropiques. Magique.

Tu aimes les toboggans à la piscine ?


----------



## Franck72 (18 Avril 2011)

Yes&#8230; à fond les baloches&#8230;

N'avez-vous pas peur des mycoses dans les vestiaires desdites piscines ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (18 Avril 2011)

Non! Meme pas peur!!!   Es si le père Noël existait... Tu lui demanderais quoi pour décembre prochain?


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Avril 2011)

Le chemin du bonheur :rateau:
Faut-il croire au Père Noël pour cela ?


----------



## GrInGoo (18 Avril 2011)

Non, il faut simplement se donner les moyens d'avoir la vie qu'on rêve ? 

Tu es d'un naturel jaloux ?


----------



## rabisse (18 Avril 2011)

Elle te plaît ma soeur...?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Avril 2011)

Je n'ose pas répondre :rose: 

Est-ce grave d'être jaloux ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Avril 2011)

Non, y'a plus grave que ça, t'en fais pas.

L'indifférence est-elle une qualité ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Avril 2011)

Aucune idée.

Quelqu'un peut nous éclairer ?


----------



## ziommm (19 Avril 2011)

Pour les gens qu'on aime, non. Autrement, j'appelle ça du pragmatisme.

Autre chose à rajouter?


----------



## GrInGoo (19 Avril 2011)

Non, ça ira merci. 

Tu embauches à quelle heure le matin ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Avril 2011)

8 heures ... Pfffffffffffff :mouais:

Première que tu fais quand tu te réveilles ?


----------



## GrInGoo (19 Avril 2011)

Je coupe mon réveil (sur iPhone), j'allume la lumière et je me lève direct.

Pourquoi, en politique, parle-t-on de la gauche et de la droite ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Avril 2011)

Le monde est binaire.

Et le centre, et les extrêmes ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Avril 2011)

On ne les prends pas en compte.

Crois-tu qu'on peut faire confiance au gouvernement ?


----------



## Franck72 (19 Avril 2011)

Ça se saurait ! Dès que les gens arrivent au pouvoir, leurs bonnes résolutions disparaissent et ils ne pensent plus qu'à leurs petites affaires 

Nous ne pouvons qu'espérer qu'ils fassent les choses dans le bon sens 

Que pensez-vous des interventions "occidentales" dans les conflits du Moyen Orient ?


----------



## GrInGoo (19 Avril 2011)

Qu'on gaspille de l'argent. On se bats pour le pétrole et au final on paie quand même un prix astronomique à la pompe. 

T'es plutôt essence ou diesel ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2011)

Essence

Ton dernier gros achat ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Avril 2011)

Une télé 3D avec tous les accessoires Sony, mon banquier me fait encore la gueule..

Pourquoi l'argent est si important dans notre société ?


----------



## Franck72 (19 Avril 2011)

Parce que la Religion n'est plus l'opium du peuple&#8230; Il fallait donc trouver autre chose.

Croyez-vous en quelque chose ? (à part en vous bien sûr)


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Avril 2011)

Non, je ne crois en rien ni personne.

Es-tu croyant ?


----------



## ziommm (19 Avril 2011)

Je crois que je vais me commander une pizza ce soir.

Anchois?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2011)

J'aime pas trop

Coeurs d'artichaut ?


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Avril 2011)

Huum, oui frais et tendres et crus à la croque sel ou cuits à la vapeur en vinaigrette. Un délice.
es-tu cur d'artichaud

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h31 ----------

.chaut, .chaut, ouf chaud !


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Avril 2011)

Ça m'arrive.

Ça t'arrive de pleurer ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Avril 2011)

Oui.

Pleures tu de joie ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Avril 2011)

Non.

Est-ce que tu t'ennuies au boulot ?


----------



## Old Timer (20 Avril 2011)

Pas du tout.


Êtes-vous misogyne?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Avril 2011)

Je ne les méprise pas, je les crains :afraid:

La misandrie est-elle plus grave que la misogynie ?


----------



## collodion (20 Avril 2011)

Bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet. 

Réaction de colère ou masque d'indifférence devant l'intolérance ?


----------



## Franck72 (20 Avril 2011)

Nous sommes tous intolérant vis à vis de quelque chose&#8230; donc je me révolte contre certaines formes d'intolérance mais j'en ignore d'autres (en gros, je me mouille pas trop)

êtes-vous sujet à des accès de colère ?


----------



## GrInGoo (20 Avril 2011)

Non, je suis calme et réfléchi.

Il t'arrive de te venger ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (20 Avril 2011)

Très rarement, tout simplement car on m'emmerde super rarement aussi... lol

Je vais pique niquer à Vincennes! Tu me suis?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Avril 2011)

Oui, avec ce beau temps, on ne demande qu'à sortir ! 

23° en moyenne cet après-midi, qu'est ce que tu vas faire ?


----------



## GrInGoo (20 Avril 2011)

Bosser dans mon bureau et suffoquer derrière les carreaux ? 

T'es plutôt beau temps bien chaud ou hiver frais et ensoleillé ?


----------



## Old Timer (20 Avril 2011)

Plutôt printemps ou automne ensoleillé.

0° C et neige ce matin que feriez vous à ma place?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Avril 2011)

Je resterai chez moi dans le lit 

Tu fais quoi comme boulot ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2011)

Infographiste

Tu possèdes une voiture ?


----------



## Franck72 (20 Avril 2011)

2&#8230; mais je me demande si ça vaut le coup vu le prix à la pompe.

Fais-tu des trajets à vélo ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Avril 2011)

Ça m'arrive quand la ratp fait grève.

Tu crois que ça vaut le coup d'acheter une voiture si t'habites dans Paris ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Avril 2011)

Bof, une petite moto ou des rollers font l'affaire.

Paris sent-il bon ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Avril 2011)

Disons que ça sent meilleur que dans certaines villes, mais ça ne vaut pas l'air frais de la montagne.

Tu fais quoi quand tu t'ennuies ?


----------



## Old Timer (20 Avril 2011)

Je relis «Les idées noires»

Quel est votre film culte?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Avril 2011)

Star Wars ou Jurassic Park m'ont bercé dans la jeunesse 

Et les votre ?


----------



## ziommm (21 Avril 2011)

"Back to The Future", "Fight Club", les films de Guy Ritchie, sont ceux qui me viennent à l'esprit, mais étant un gros consommateur de film, ce genre de question demande mûre réflexion.

Ton réalisateur préféré?


----------



## GrInGoo (21 Avril 2011)

Je n'en ai pas, j'aime juste les bons films ( propre définition subjective )

Ça a de l'importance ?


----------



## Franck72 (21 Avril 2011)

Ça dépend de chacun&#8230; Nous n'avons pas les mêmes goûts, donc forcément nous ne pouvons aimer les mêmes réalisateurs&#8230;

QU'est-ce qu'il vous faut pour faire un "bon film" ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Avril 2011)

Des bons acteurs, un scénario bien pensé, un bon réalisateur 

Tu vas souvent au cinéma ?


----------



## Franck72 (21 Avril 2011)

Depuis que j'ai des enfants, pas trop&#8230; avant, c'était minimum 2 fois par mois.

Plutôt films d'action, de genre, comédie&#8230; ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Avril 2011)

D'action mais j'aime bien les comédies romantiques aussi :rose:

Quand tu vas au cinéma, est-ce ta compagne qui décide ou toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Avril 2011)

Chacun son tour

Dernier film vu ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2011)

J'ai re-re-regarder Deux jours à tuer 

Dernière chanson écoutée ?


----------



## Franck72 (21 Avril 2011)

Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger de Daft Punk

Dernier livre lu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Avril 2011)

Au-delà du mal de Shane Stevens.

Tu bouquines beaucoup ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2011)

Moins qu'avant :/

Ton arbre favori ?


----------



## Old Timer (21 Avril 2011)

L'érable

Oiseau favori?


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Avril 2011)

Aigle

La cylindrée de ta voiture ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Avril 2011)

2, mes jambes  Je n'ai pas de voiture.

Ta marque de vêtement préférée ?


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Avril 2011)

J'en ai plein mais j'aime bien La Martina. 

T'es en forme ce matin ?


----------



## EtVlan (22 Avril 2011)

Non, pourquoi?

Il est où le Printemps??? On gèle...


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Avril 2011)

Non ça va dans le Nord Est, 10°c le matin, 25°c l'aprem, rien de mieux. 

Pourquoi dit on " se mettre sur son 31" ?


----------



## tibounise (22 Avril 2011)

On dit "se mettre sur son 31" parce que "se mettre sur" est une vielle expression qui signifie "mettre sur soi" et le "31" serait une déformation du mot "trentain" un drap luxueux.

Pourquoi personne n'a de minitel ?


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Avril 2011)

C'est un peu has-been. 

T'as un Tatoo ?


----------



## r e m y (22 Avril 2011)

et pourquoi pas un Powerbop?


----------



## Franck72 (22 Avril 2011)

Je préfère les tamagochi 





Avez-vous eu le vôtre ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Avril 2011)

Non, je préfère les animaux qui pissent partout.

Ton iPhone te suit partout ?


----------



## Franck72 (22 Avril 2011)

Comme un petit toutou&#8230; faut dire qu'il y a pas mal de jeux dessus.

T'as un chien ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Avril 2011)

Yes, un Jack Russel sympa comme tout.

T'as un chat, une chatte ?


----------



## Franck72 (22 Avril 2011)

J'ai une chatte (enfin deux ) : une chartreuse pantouflarde.

Quelque chose de prévu pour Pâques ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Avril 2011)

Manger du chocolat.

Tu passes combien de temps devant l'écran de ton ordinateur ?


----------



## r e m y (22 Avril 2011)

j'ai bien essayé de passer derrière, mais c'est nettement moins pratique!

me trompé-je?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Avril 2011)

Non, non, c'est finement joué 

Continuons, combien de temps ne passes tu pas devant ton ordinateur par jour ?


----------



## Franck72 (22 Avril 2011)

12 heures dont au moins 6 de sommeil&#8230;

Ça sent pas les vacances là ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Avril 2011)

Oh que OUI, dans 33 minutes, une semaine de liberté 

Qui part en vacances ce soir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Avril 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> j'ai bien essayé de passer derrière, mais c'est nettement moins pratique!



 Je m'y attendais pas à celle là 
 ----------------

Pas moi, je reprends les cours mardi 

Tu vas partir où ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Avril 2011)

Sur une île.

Tu aimes le charme des îles ?


----------



## Franck72 (22 Avril 2011)

Vives les cours de Yukulélé sur la plage à l'ombre des cocotiers avec un petit verre de rhum&#8230;

C'est loin, les îles ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Avril 2011)

Ça dépend de quelles îles ^^

Tu aimes le camping ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Avril 2011)

J'adore.

Camping des flots bleus ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Avril 2011)

Pourquoi pas si on peut voire Patrick et sa bande.

Fan de Gad Elmaleh ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Avril 2011)

Pas vraiment.

Fan d'Arthur ?


----------



## ziommm (24 Avril 2011)

Disons que cette question, elle, me fais rire.

tu aimes le crumble au fruits rouges?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Avril 2011)

ziommm a dit:


> Disons que cette question, elle, me fais rire.







ziommm a dit:


> tu aimes le crumble au fruits rouges?



Mmmm, ça donne envie.

T'as pris quoi au p'tit déj ce matin ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Avril 2011)

Deux pains au chocolat et du lait.

Tu manges quoi ce midi ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Avril 2011)

Poisson grillé au barbeuk. Du rouget mmmmm

Fais beau chez vous ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Avril 2011)

20° un soleil, ça va .. mais le widget météo m'annonce un peu de pluie.

Tu comptes suivre le direct du mariage de William et de Kate ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Avril 2011)

Pas du tout, je m'en fous complètement.

Et celui d'Albert de Monac ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2011)

Encore moins.

Pourquoi une bicoque porte t-elle ce nom ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Avril 2011)

GROS copié / collé de wikipédia : 

Emprunté à litalien soit par l'intermédaire du toponyme La Bicocca, où une bataille fut livrée, en 1522, et où les Français furent défaits par les Impériaux ; soit au même mot en tant que nom commun, bicocca (« petit fort ») attesté en italien et en latin médiéval. Au delà, le mot est d'origine obscure

Week end de trois jours, tu comptes faire quoi ?


----------



## Old Timer (24 Avril 2011)

Hiberner.


Pourquoi dit-on un froid de canard?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Avril 2011)

Je remercie mon prof de français qui nous a expliqué pendant plus d'une heure cette expression quand j'étais beaucoup plus jeune : 
Cette expression vient des chasseurs qui chassaient le canard en automne/hiver. Ils devaient rester immobile dans un froid glacial pour que le canard s'approche jusqu'au moment, PAN !

Voilà d'où vient cette expression "froid de canard"

Ai-je été assez clair ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Avril 2011)

Assez oui 

Et d'où vient l'expression "canard boiteux" ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2011)

Jusqu'au XIIIe siècle, le mot "canard" ne désignait pas l'animal mais était un surnom péjoratif que l'on donnait aux individus trop bavards pour se moquer d'eux. L'animal, lui, portait le nom d'"ane", issu du latin "anas". Cependant le "canard" a depuis cette époque gardé une connotation négative. Ainsi, un "canard boiteux" est un individu qui ne fait pas comme les autres, qui est différent et qui est bien souvent mis de côté. Cette expression rappelle également le conte d'Andersen "Le vilain petit canard", où le petit cygne est rejeté par tous ses compagnons canards. Le "canard boiteux" est un individu dont un groupe a honte et qu'il cherche à isoler.

Tu aimes le canard à l'orange ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Avril 2011)

Pas spécialement, je préfère manger le canard et l'orange séparément.

Tu aimes le canard laqué ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2011)

Non

Ton légume favori ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Avril 2011)

La patate

Ta recette favorite ?


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Avril 2011)

Un simple foie gras maison mis en bocal avec un peu d'armagnac
Sinon la plus part des recettes asiatiques
et pour le vin ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2011)

Je suis pas difficile et dur de choisir

Fais-tu attention à l'écologie ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Avril 2011)

Brouilly et Tariquet en ce moment.

Amateur de champagne ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Avril 2011)

Bof.

Tu as joué à Age of Mythologie ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2011)

Oui

Et WOW es-tu accro ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Avril 2011)

Pas du tout.

T'as un animal ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Avril 2011)

Je voudrais bien avoir un chien, mais dans un appart à Paris c'est un peu galère.

Chat ou chien ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Avril 2011)

Une préférence pour la complicité qui peut s'établir avec un chien, et une tendresse particulière pour l'espion aux pattes de velours.

Aimes tu les oiseaux ?


----------



## Old Timer (26 Avril 2011)

Oui, mais pas autant que mon chat


Pour ou contre la chasse au phoques?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Avril 2011)

Ma réponse
[YOUTUBE]5tI0srUhGxo[/YOUTUBE]

Sommes nous des barbares ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2011)

Ça dépend des gens

Pourquoi La Valette porte t-elle ce nom ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Avril 2011)

Je ne sais pas.

Qu'est ce que t'en penses de MacGénération ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2011)

Que c'est bien 

Tu vas sur d'autres sites concurrents ?


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Avril 2011)

Je regarde l'actu mac sur d'autres sites oui. 

Tu as beaucoup de favoris dans ton navigateur ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Avril 2011)

Quelques uns oui.

Tu as beaucoup de favorites ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Avril 2011)

Ça dépend de ce que t'entends par "favorites" 

Que penses-tu de Michael Vendetta ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Avril 2011)

Rien, absolument rien.

Est ce la fin de la télé-réalité ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2011)

Non non tu en auras toujours 

Tu penses à quoi en ce moment ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Avril 2011)

À la croupe d'une fille :rose: 

La New Beetle est-elle une voiture pour fille ou mix ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Avril 2011)

Mix.

Et la mini cooper ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Avril 2011)

Mixte.

Et la Fiat 500 ?


----------



## ziommm (28 Avril 2011)

De base, elle est mixte, mais la version Abarth est quand même assez pêchue ^^.

Quel avenir pour les carburants fossiles?


----------



## GrInGoo (28 Avril 2011)

Moins de 40ans je pense. Enfin, ca fait un bon de temps que l'on dit ca et chaque fois on en a retrouvé 

Tu trouves qu'on est beaucoup trop d'usager sur les routes ?


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Avril 2011)

Tout à fait il ne devrait y avoir que moi :love:
Faut-il supprimer les routes ?


----------



## GrInGoo (28 Avril 2011)

Ca  permettrait à l'Etat de gagner quelques sous. 

Les 4x4 auraient alors leurs places ?


----------



## ziommm (28 Avril 2011)

Oui, et de plus, on recommencera à faire des vrais 4x4, et pas des SUV de luxe comme les X6, etc...

T'en a pas marre de parler bagnoles?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Avril 2011)

Bah, ça change est peu.

On passe souvent du coq à l'âne ici. D'ailleurs d'où vient cette expression ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Avril 2011)

Copy / Paste : 
Cette expression serait un dérivé de celle datant du XIVe siècle : "saillir du coq à l'asne". Au XIIIe siècle, le mot "asne" désignait une cane. "Saillir" quant à lui n'a pas changé de sens, il signifie toujours "s'accoupler". Or, il semble que les coqs essaient parfois de se reproduire avec des canes. "Saillir du coq à l'asne" serait donc devenu "passer du coq à l'âne" par déformation du mot "ane" sans accent. Cette expression signifie que l'on parle d'un sujet puis d'un autre alors que ceux-ci n'ont pas de liens directs.

Soyons fou, reparlons de voiture ! Non, je dec 
Trouves-tu que le français est une belle langue ?


----------



## ziommm (28 Avril 2011)

la plus belle, elle nous offre 1000 manières de dire la même chose, et j'adore ça  .

Tu parles l'anglais couramment?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Avril 2011)

Je me débrouille mais je suis un peu rouillé..

Tu sais parler une autre langue que le français ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Avril 2011)

Quelques unes, anglais, allemand, italien, tahitien... toutes à des degrés divers

Parfois les mots se forment dans ton esprit, et quand tu essaies de les formuler, c'est la cata.
Cela t'arrive à toi aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2011)

Ouais gros problème pour moi 

Tu es un grand séducteur ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Avril 2011)

1m76

Suffisant pour séduire ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Avril 2011)

Assez facilement oui.

Dis tu LOL dans la vraie vie ?


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Avril 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Non je le fais :rateau:
> Peut-on rire par écrit ?


----------



## ziommm (29 Avril 2011)

... !!

Non ça marche pô.

Et avec les yeux ?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Avril 2011)

on peut oui -.-

On peut mieux faire que ça non ?


----------



## iMydna (29 Avril 2011)

Oui, l'humour est pour faire rire tout le monde, alors que la dérision est pour se moquer de quelqu'un =)
Qui à les plus grosses maracasses?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (29 Avril 2011)

MARACASSSSSMANNNNNNN!!!

tu l'a déjà rencontré?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Avril 2011)

Euh, non.

C'est qui ?


----------



## iMydna (29 Avril 2011)

C'est moi..
Tu me crois ?


----------



## iMydna (29 Avril 2011)

Non, Je suis mexicain .. Donc j'ai des maracasses .. (blague trop nul >>> Je sors)
Il fait beau chez toi ?


----------



## ziommm (29 Avril 2011)

bah le plat pays, c'est jamais bien glorieux...

Il fait vert chez toi ?


----------



## Old Timer (29 Avril 2011)

Sarkozy jaloux?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Avril 2011)

Pas vraiment..

Qu'est ce que l'Amour ?


----------



## iMydna (29 Avril 2011)

Un sentiment qu'on développe envers quelqu'un, une raison de vivre. =)
Qu'est ce que l&#8217;amertume?


----------



## ziommm (29 Avril 2011)

Un sentiment qu'on développe envers quelqu'un, et parfois, une raison de vivre.

Bon dormeur ?


----------



## jub (29 Avril 2011)

assez,levé à 16h aujourd'hui

sud ou nord?


----------



## iMydna (30 Avril 2011)

Non, je n'aime pas être dépaysé.
Tu manges sainement?


----------



## ziommm (30 Avril 2011)

Ah bah dans les pubs Mcdo, ils disent que c'est sain et complet .

Tu deviens vite addict ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2011)

Malheureusement oui

Ta plus grande addiction ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Avril 2011)

Le Coca-cola ... Je suis mal barré.

Ta plus grande fierté ?


----------



## iMydna (30 Avril 2011)

M'en sortir tout seul.

Ton plus grand défault?


----------



## ziommm (30 Avril 2011)

Mon plus grand défaut, c'est justement que je n'ai besoin de personne, ce qui fait que mes relations sont toujours à sens unique.

Ton parfum de glace préféré?


----------



## Old Timer (30 Avril 2011)

Pistache


Pourquoi les journées ont 24 heures et non pas 10?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Avril 2011)

J'ai entendu dire que Bon à Tirer était une comédie romantique super sympa.

Briser un couple pour être heureux, est-ce mal ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Avril 2011)

Assez oui.

La vie est elle un long fleuve tranquille ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Avril 2011)

Tranquille, je ne crois pas.. On s'ennuierait.

Comment vas-tu ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Avril 2011)

Bien, après une semaine de vacances, et demain c'est dimanche.

Et toi, comment vas tu ?


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Mai 2011)

Je vais
Mais ne va-t-on pas tous dans la même direction ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2011)

Si malheureusement 

Quel est ton prénom favori ?


----------



## ziommm (1 Mai 2011)

La planète, c'est qu'un caillou, elle se portera bien, même en fusion.
C'est nous qu'on veut sauver, et on est trop couillon pour l'admettre.

Le dernier film que t'as vu ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2011)

Il était une fois dans le bronx

Le prochain film que tu verras ?


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Mai 2011)

Aucun, je ne suis pas cinéphile
La sécheresse sévit-elle chez toi ?


----------



## jub (1 Mai 2011)

non c'est orageux et il pleut
que fais tu quand tu travailles pas?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Mai 2011)

Je glande et je procastine comme un malade

T'as pas une martingale pour le loto ?


----------



## Old Timer (1 Mai 2011)

J'aimerais bien


Êtes-vous chauvin?


----------



## jub (2 Mai 2011)

non ca sert à rien.
tu les aimes chaudes ou froides?


@thunderheart:


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Mai 2011)

J'aime les femmes chaudes et les bières froides.

Truffes ou tablette de chocolat ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2011)

Tablettes of course 

Tu aimes mettre la musique à fond ?


----------



## ziommm (2 Mai 2011)

tant que j'emmerde pas mon monde, certains morceaux prennent en intensité quand on les fait cracher un peu.

Encore à l'école ?


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Mai 2011)

Toute la vie, car j'aime apprendre
l'école de la vie existe-t-elle ?


----------



## ziommm (2 Mai 2011)

, l'école de la vie, c'est les emmerdes.

Tu de définis par un style vestimentaire?


----------



## Franck72 (2 Mai 2011)

Pas spécialement, plutôt du genre passe partout&#8230;

Une coupe de cheveux à dormir dehors ou plutôt classique ?


----------



## Aski (2 Mai 2011)

Classique, je passe la tondeuse et basta.


Et Tabit, peut-elle avoir plus de succès que l'iPad ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Mai 2011)

Aucun doute à avoir sur Tabit

T'en as une ?


----------



## Aski (2 Mai 2011)

Non. Je préfèrerais avoir un iPad entre les mains que Tabit.


Tu ne m'en voudra pas ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Mai 2011)

Non, du tout.

Soirée posée entre quelques potes ou soirée boite de nuit ?


----------



## Franck72 (2 Mai 2011)

Soirée entre potes à refaire le monde devant une bonne bouteille&#8230;

Avez-vous défilé ce week-end ?


----------



## Old Timer (2 Mai 2011)

Je me suis plutôt défilé.


Croyez-vous aux fantômes?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Mai 2011)

Non.

Crois-tu qu'il y a quelque chose après le mort ?


----------



## ziommm (2 Mai 2011)

Ouai, la décomposition.

T'aimes le bacon ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Mai 2011)

Frit c'est bon.

P'tit déj anglo-saxon ou frenchy ?


----------



## iMydna (2 Mai 2011)

Frenchy
Quel type de voiture préfère tu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Mai 2011)

J'aime bien la nouvelle New Beetle, mais les Lamborghini.. Pfiou.. 

Tu dors combien d'heure par jour ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Mai 2011)

5 ou 6 heures, plus quelques unes au boulot en journée :love:

T'es pas fatigué quand tu dors trop ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Mai 2011)

Non, je suis un GROS dormeur 

Tu te considères comme Geek ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2011)

Un peu

Tu veux vivre longtemps ?


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Mai 2011)

Et que oui !... Jusqu'à ma mort, pas moins :rateau:
Est-il possible de mourir en bonne santé ?


----------



## Franck72 (3 Mai 2011)

Une petite rupture d'anévrisme&#8230; Ça arrive à n'importe qui, même en bonne santé. Alors oui, c'est possible.

Ne seriez-vous pas un peu hypocondriaque ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Mai 2011)

Non car Dr. House est là 

Fan de Dr. House (la série) ?


----------



## Franck72 (3 Mai 2011)

Yes&#8230; J'adore son humour massacrant et ses répliques qui cinglent.

D'autres séries dont vous êtes fan ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mai 2011)

DH, elles me font rire. Un joli condensé de la vie sociale américaine.

Si tu aimes aussi les DH, as tu une préférence pour l'une d'entre elles ?


----------



## Franck72 (3 Mai 2011)

J'avoue que je ne regarde pas mais la rouquine, elle ne dormirai pas dans la baignoire :love:

Regardez-vous NCIS ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mai 2011)

La rouquine, c'est Bree, et elle aime bien les ptits jeunes.

T'as pensé au fromage ?


----------



## Franck72 (3 Mai 2011)

J'ai le vin, prépare le pain&#8230;

Plutôt camembert ou bleu d'Auvergne ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mai 2011)

Camenbert me va bien.

On fait griller le pain ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Mai 2011)

Une liasse de billet ou un virement à plus de 5 chiffres.

Pomme ou poire ?


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Mai 2011)

Cidre ET poires belle hélène :rateau:
Huum ne mangeriez-vous pas quelques crêpes sucrées ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2011)

Je suis plutôt salé

As-tu peur des gens ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Mai 2011)

Non, pas plus que ça.

Êtes-vous timide ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mai 2011)

Ca va, je me soigne.

Quelle est la différence entre la réserve et la timidité ?


----------



## Old Timer (4 Mai 2011)

Dans la flotte avec des bottines en ciment.

Était-ce une bonne idée?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Mai 2011)

Oui 

Êtes-vous souvent en retard ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mai 2011)

Non, j'ai la mauvaise habitude d'être souvent en avance.

Que penses tu des pendules molles ?


----------



## Franck72 (4 Mai 2011)

Elles valent bien l'éléphant girafe&#8230;

Dali ou Picasso ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mai 2011)

Les deux.

Tu connais Misstic ?


----------



## Franck72 (4 Mai 2011)

Non, je ne connaissais pas mais c'est plutôt sympa 

Tu apprécies le street art ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Mai 2011)

À petite dose.

Pour toi, la Police est synonyme de sécurité ou de menace ?


----------



## Franck72 (4 Mai 2011)

Comme le disais un grand comique français, plus il y a de policiers, moins tu te sens en sécurité&#8230;

Vous croyez que la mort de Ben L. va changer quelque chose ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Mai 2011)

Ah.. Parce qu'il est mort ?  Non, je ne crois pas.

De quoi avez-vous peur ?


----------



## Franck72 (4 Mai 2011)

Des araignées (un vrai arachnophobe)

Avez-vous peur des petites bêtes ?


----------



## photo4photos (4 Mai 2011)

Non pas du tout, je me dis que ce qui est petit ne me mangera pas !

Avez vous peur des grosses bêtes alors ?


----------



## Franck72 (4 Mai 2011)

Si on parle d'une femme, alors oui 

Une petite préférence dans la gente féminine ?


----------



## photo4photos (4 Mai 2011)

Oui j'aime les sportives, cambrées, les yeux de couleur clairs...

Une couleur préférée ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mai 2011)

Le style Scarlett Johansson j'aime bien

Un fantasme ?


----------



## photo4photos (4 Mai 2011)

Je ne sais pas j'avoue ne pas avoir le recul nécessaire à cela 

La vie commence elle à la retraite ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mai 2011)

Elle se commence au premier Ouiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

Et se finit quand ?


----------



## Franck72 (4 Mai 2011)

Quand tu deviens impotent&#8230;

Comment voyez-vous votre retraite ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Mai 2011)

Redis ça en français 

Que penses-tu du clonage humain ?


----------



## iMydna (4 Mai 2011)

Pas pour moi, la particularité des humains et d'être unique autant par l'apparence que par l'esprit, je pense donc que ce n'est pas bien.
Que penses-tu de la mort de Ben laden?


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Mai 2011)

Un parmi les 200 millions quotidiens
Les morts violentes et gratuites sont-elles l'apanage de l'humain ?


----------



## Old Timer (4 Mai 2011)

Je dirais que oui malheureusement.


Avez-vous un squelette dans le placard?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mai 2011)

Attends, je regarde... non, rien !

Un amant dans le placard ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Mai 2011)

Non, mais une poupée gonflable 

Une petite bière ?


----------



## jub (5 Mai 2011)

Une grande brune bien fraiche. Que pense tu des americains?


----------



## photo4photos (5 Mai 2011)

Qu'avec leur habitudes alimentaires se sont de gros cochons.

Que penser de la mal bouffe ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Mai 2011)

Ça me fait penser à ça : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbKRSYAuSNg&feature=player_embedded#at=190

Mangez-vous souvent des fast-food ?


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Mai 2011)

De temps en temps. 

Avez vous des restaurants préférés ( typer Chinois, Libanais, etc.) ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2011)

Oui français 

Pouquoi le lys est-il l'emblème de la royauté en France ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mai 2011)

Le lys !

Ce n'est pas le triumvirat BBC (Baguette Béret Camembert) ?


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Mai 2011)

C'est plutôt, Pain, vin, Boursin non ? 

Adepte des traditions française ?


----------



## photo4photos (5 Mai 2011)

Non pas du tout à l'heure actuelle ça semble un peu dépassé.

Et vous, êtes vous influencé par un type de culture spécifique ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2011)

Oui, la permaculture.



Sinon, tu aimes les bonhommes de neige ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mai 2011)

Pas spécialement.

Ne préfères tu pas les femmes de braise ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Mai 2011)

Oui, parce que ça rappelle l'enfance.

Vous jouez à EuroMillions ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2011)

Je préfère la version "des Sousous dans la popoche des inconnus"

Vous ne payez pas encore assez d'impôt pour vouloir en verser encore en jouant ?


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Mai 2011)

Ah pour beaucoup, l'espoir fait vivre.
Qu'est ce que vivre au présent ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mai 2011)

Glander sur MacG au lieu finir un programme 

Tu planifies tout ?


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Mai 2011)

J'essaie ! 

Tu penses qu'on peut planifier et quantifier l'imprévu ?


----------



## jugnin (5 Mai 2011)

Nan, sinon ça sappelle un risque. Un aléa, cest un risque quont peut pas probabiliser.

Tas dautres questions ?


----------



## Franck72 (5 Mai 2011)

Des tas&#8230;

Peut-on prévoir l'imprévisible ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Mai 2011)

Non, c'est ce qui donne du remous dans notre vie.

Tu aimes l'imprévisible ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mai 2011)

Un peu, ça pimente le quotidien.

Que s'est-il passé d'imprévisible ce matin dans ta vie ?


----------



## Franck72 (5 Mai 2011)

Une mouche a heurté mon pare-brise, terminant ainsi sa courte vie sans même s'en rendre compte&#8230;

Bien mangé ce midi ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mai 2011)

Yes, pizza et roquette.

Plus de courage cette aprème que ce matin ?


----------



## Old Timer (5 Mai 2011)

Moi j'en suis encore à ce matin, quand je serais à cet aprème tu sera rendu à ce soir.

Que va tu faire ce soir?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Mai 2011)

Rien de prévu, sûrement me balader aux bords de la Seine.

Et toi ?


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Mai 2011)

sûrement dans le jardin
serais-tu parisien ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2011)

Non Monsieur

Si tu devais avoir une voiture ce serait ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Mai 2011)

Une Lamborghini, ce serait parfait mais vu le prix, la VW New Beetle conviendrait mieux.

As-tu déjà pris l'avion ?


----------



## ziommm (5 Mai 2011)

Une fois, Carcassonne - Bruxelles Zaventem. Rien d'extraordinaire.

T'aimes les calories ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mai 2011)

Pas trop.

T'as déjà goûté au steack végétal ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mai 2011)

au début du parking, à la fin du parking

Que penses tu des OGM ?


----------



## jub (6 Mai 2011)

ca sera le moyen de nourrir tout le monde d'ici peu
tu en as déjà mangé?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Mai 2011)

Oui, aux USA.

Avec qui voudrais-tu passer une journée de rêve à Las Vegas ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2011)

Nicolas Cage

Tu entreprends beaucoup de choses dans ta vie ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2011)

Assez oui.

Réussite sociale rime avec réussite personnelle pour toi ?


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Mai 2011)

Non pas du tout, réussite sociale ne veut rien dire
La réussite personnelle est-ce lorsqu'on est heureux ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Mai 2011)

Je ne crois pas.

Ça te dit d'aller se faire un brunch à 11h30 ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2011)

Ah oui, bonne idée.

Et on poursuit par un apéro ?


----------



## Franck72 (6 Mai 2011)

J'ai remarqué que l'apéro revient souvent le vendredi&#8230; on va faire du gras si ça continue.

Boulimique ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2011)

Non

On mange quoi après l'apéro ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2011)

Beurk (pour la langue) :mouais:

Tu aimes le rougail saucisses ?


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Mai 2011)

Riz au lait avec riz complet (cuisson 1h15 a feu très doux)... Une merveille.
Et les ufs au lait  ?


----------



## GrInGoo (6 Mai 2011)

Connaît pas ! 

T'es déjà en weekend ou c'est pas pour tout de suite ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Mai 2011)

Je suis en week-end depuis hier aprem 

Tu aimes le RAP ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2011)

Quelques trucs oui

Et l'acid jazz ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2011)

Cal Tjader, Galliano (Richard ), Us3, St Germain, Urban Species...

Tu es abonné Deezer ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2011)

Non.

Explique nous ce que c'est si tu veux bien ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Mai 2011)

Non, je ne connais pas.

Fan de Coldplay ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2011)

Pas trop non.

Tu écoutes des radios sur Internet ?


----------



## Old Timer (6 Mai 2011)

Pas souvent

Tu regarde des émissions TV sur internet?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Mai 2011)

Oui, une Sony qui fait aussi 3D.

As-tu une console de jeu ?


----------



## LeProf (7 Mai 2011)

Oui, une Wii de 2006 ... mais je n'y joue plus vraiment, c'est les enfants qui l'utilisent 

Quel est ton projet pour cet été ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Mai 2011)

Pas trouvé de job d'été.. Je vais essayer de faire du bénévolat.

Tu comptes partir où cet été ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Mai 2011)

Au soleil si possible.

Quand tu pars, sentiers battus ou glandouille à la plage ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Mai 2011)

Plage de Sydney 

Tu vas aller voir Fast&Furious 5 (Fast Five) ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Mai 2011)

Pas plus que les précédents :love:

Rien de mieux au ciné cette semaine ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Mai 2011)

Cette semaine, non, mais ce mois-ci oui 

Ce qui te fait craquer chez une femme ?


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Mai 2011)

Vaste question...
qu'est-ce que l'amour ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Mai 2011)

Peut-être penser "nous" à la place de "je"

Une autre proposition ?


----------



## Old Timer (8 Mai 2011)

L'amour est aveugle disait Platon.

Qui aimeriez-vous être?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Mai 2011)

Steve Jobs 

Vous vous entendez bien avec la mère de votre chéri(e) ?


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Mai 2011)

Tout à fait... Elle n'est plus de ce monde 
Mais je l'aimais bien... Qu'est-ce que l'Amour ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Mai 2011)

Pas vraiment, le soleil me réveille à 6h30 tous les matins..

Des conseils à me filer pour bien dormir ?


----------



## ziommm (8 Mai 2011)

Bois (encore plus).

Et pour bien se réveiller de bonne humeur, un conseil ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Mai 2011)

Faut bien dormir.

Tu écoutes les deux minutes du peuple ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Mai 2011)

Ca existe toujours ce truc !

On peut l'écouter où ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Mai 2011)

Non, je crois qu'il a arrêté.. Mais là, on peut les écouter : http://www.les2minutesdupeuple.fr/

T'en penses quoi de l'automédication ?


----------



## magicmimi (9 Mai 2011)

> T'en penses quoi de l'automédication ?



A utiliser avec précaution! Mais cela fait faire de bonne économie a la sécu...

Ma question :
Au début de l'humanité,
c'est l'oeuf qui a fait la poule ? Ou la poule qui a fait l'oeuf ?


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Mai 2011)

Je pense que c'est la poule qui a fait l'oeuf, je trouve même ça logique. 

Tu penses que si les dinosaures existaient encore, ce serait des NAC (Nouveaux animaux de compagnie) ?


----------



## magicmimi (9 Mai 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Je pense que c'est la poule qui a fait l'oeuf, je trouve même ça logique.
> 
> Tu penses que si les dinosaures existaient encore, ce serait des NAC (Nouveaux animaux de compagnie) ?



lol

Non je pense que ce serait des NAZ ...Nouveaux animaux de zoo


Croyez-vous que les poules n'ont pas de seins parce que les coqs n'ont pas de mains ?


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Mai 2011)

Bien sur que non les poules n'ont pas de seins car elles font des ufs comme des zéros.
L'absurde est-il absurde ou est-ce que des mots ?

Bonjour à tous avec cette belle matinée de sècheresse qui commence


----------



## magicmimi (9 Mai 2011)

L'absurdité faut pas aller la chercher bien loin parfois... La question est absurde, j'ai pas trouvé mieux   


Si ton patron se tue à la tache, est ce que tu dois le laissé faire et ainsi être débarrassé de lui plus rapidement  ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Si ton patron se tue à la tache, est ce que tu dois le laissé faire et ainsi être débarrassé de lui plus rapidement  ?



L'idée est séduisante, encore plus s'il entraine ses suppôt avec lui.

Tu connais l'histoire du joueur de flûte d'Hamelin ?


----------



## magicmimi (9 Mai 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> L'idée est séduisante, encore plus s'il entraine ses suppôt avec lui.
> 
> Tu connais l'histoire du joueur de flûte d'Hamelin ?




lol


Oui , sauf erreur , il vire (noie) les rats et ensuite les enfants puisque que l'on ne veut pas le payer.... On en retrouve pas mal dans la vie de ces joueurs de flute là....


Et les moutons de Panurge tu connais ?


----------



## Franck72 (9 Mai 2011)

Dixit wikipedia : Panurge est un personnage de François Rabelais, compagnon de Pantagruel, fils de Gargantua. Pendant leur voyage au « pays des lanternes», Panurge se prit, en mer, de querelle avec le marchand Dindenault. Pour se venger, il lui acheta un de ses moutons, qu'il précipita dans la mer. L'exemple et les bêlements de celui-ci entrainèrent tous ses congénères et le marchand lui-même, qui, s'accrochant au dernier mouton, se noya.

Vous aimez les histoires qui finissent mal ?


----------



## magicmimi (9 Mai 2011)

> Les histoires d'A
> Les histoires d'amour
> Les histoires d'amour finissent mal
> Les histoires d'amour finissent mal en général



mais la fin d'une histoire d'amour  ne présage t'elle pas la naissance d'une nouvelle histoire... ?
Alors c'est selon....


Savez vous la signification de  "cedex" sur une lettre ?


----------



## Franck72 (9 Mai 2011)

Courrier d'entreprise à distribution exceptionnelle

Es-tu plus avancé ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Mai 2011)

Oui et non...

Ne préfère tu pas plus écrire sur l'amour et la haine ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Mai 2011)

Pourquoi pas.

AutoMoto ou Turbo le dimanche matin ?


----------



## magicmimi (9 Mai 2011)

Ni l'un ni l'autre...

Pepsi ou coca cola ?

jean-michel


----------



## Franck72 (9 Mai 2011)

Bof&#8230;

Pastis ou Ricard ?


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Mai 2011)

Ricard. 

Tu fais des fois Ricard + Suze ?


----------



## iMydna (9 Mai 2011)

Non, je ne bois pas d'alcool.

Tu es tatoué?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Mai 2011)

Non, ce n'est pas mon truc les tatouages.

As-tu un percing ?


----------



## photo4photos (9 Mai 2011)

Je suis allergique au métal dans la peau !

Vous craignez les pollens vous ?


----------



## photo4photos (9 Mai 2011)

Oui ce week end 

Vous faites des dons du sang ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Mai 2011)

Non, mais j'y pense.

Tu aimes les piqures ?


----------



## photo4photos (9 Mai 2011)

Mmmh ça me dérange pas mais si je peux m'en passer, je le fais !

Vous aimez les hôpitaux ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Mai 2011)

Bof, il est sympa mais pas plus.

Le plus beau jour de ta vie ?


----------



## photo4photos (10 Mai 2011)

Hum quand j'ai été champion de France en ski.

Quelle est votre plus grosse déception ?


----------



## jub (10 Mai 2011)

quand je me suis aperçu que le macintosh existait depuis 20 ans.

ton année de ta vie préférée?


----------



## GrInGoo (10 Mai 2011)

Le présent 

Pourquoi on a des peurs " bleues " ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Mai 2011)

Une peur noire, tu ne vois pas grand chose.

Une frousse bleue est-elle plus forte qu'une peur bleue ?


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Mai 2011)

Oui, si frousse = Terreur
Quid de la colère noire ou blanche ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Mai 2011)

La colère noire est fulgurante, tonitruante.
La colère blanche est plus froide.

Qu'est-ce qu'une soirée d'enfer ?


----------



## ziommm (10 Mai 2011)

Un soirée dont tu ne te rappelles rien.

Chouette temps, hein ?


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Mai 2011)

Chui pas bien sûr que ce soit un chouette temps : Début mai, herbe paillasson, cultures assoiffées etc...
La sècheresse et le soleil rendent-ils l'homme inconscient ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Mai 2011)

Et bronzé aussi ...

Tu as l'air d'être très sensible à ce problème de sécheresse non ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Mai 2011)

Non comme je vis sous l'eau avec les petits poissons.

Tu bois combien de verre d'eau par jour ?


----------



## photo4photos (10 Mai 2011)

ça dépend ou je me trouve et de la compagnie... Des litres d'eau et quelques verres d'alcool.

Trouvez vous que l'alcool et les drogues sont réellement présent dans le milieu artistique ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Mai 2011)

Non, mais comme les tabloïdes nous montrent souvent des images de quelques artistes drogués, on nous fait croire que tous les artistes prennent des produits illicites.

Tu regardes les guignols de l'info ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2011)

Plus maintenant.

Ton dessert favori ?


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Mai 2011)

Le pastis gascon tiède ( tarte à l'armagnac avec un feuilleté "aérien" merveilleux)
As tu goûté du Porto avec du Roquefort ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Mai 2011)

Non, je n'aime pas le Roquefort.

Vous manger quoi comme fromage ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Mai 2011)

Du parmesan avec de la roquette, mmmmmm

Quel vin avec ça ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Mai 2011)

Seulement si Chuck Norris approuve cet assaut.

Prends-tu souvent des médicaments ?


----------



## photo4photos (11 Mai 2011)

Ouai souvent ces derniers temps malheureusement :rose:

Que pensez vous des médicaments censés stimuler l'envie sexuelle ?


----------



## magicmimi (11 Mai 2011)

Que les femmes devraient en prendre plus souvent... mdr

Que penser vous du viagra pour les hommes ?




> Un homme est derrière sa femme qui fait la vaisselle et il lui dit : je t'aiderais bien à faire la vaisselle, chérie, mais j'ai le même mal de tête que toi hier soir....


----------



## GrInGoo (11 Mai 2011)

Peut être que pour certains c'est utile oui ! 

Les films pour adultes te donne des envies de nouveautés ?


----------



## magicmimi (11 Mai 2011)

deux réponse : une sérieuse et l'autre pas... Trouver laquelle et laquelle mdr

Alors là :  Non ! Il me donne envie de gerber tellement c'est nul à chié....
ou
Oui de changer de femme . Ca ce serait une vraie nouveauté ! lol


La femme est t-elle l'avenir de l'homme ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2011)

oui, sans femme l'homme n'a pas d'avenir ...

es-tu un coeur d'artichaut ?


----------



## Franck72 (11 Mai 2011)

Dans certaines conditions, je ne peux m'empêcher de verser une petite larme&#8230;

Aimez-vous regardez des films à l'eau de rose ?


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Mai 2011)

Oui de temps à autre, ça fait du bien aux émotions
Aimez-vous les westerns ?


----------



## Franck72 (11 Mai 2011)

Surtout les bon vieux western spaghettis ce sont les plus drôles à regarder (surtout quand ils sont dans une diligence et qu'on voit les faux paysages défiler derrière )

La vieille SF (style Battlestar Galactica, les vieux Startrek), ils vous branchent aussi ?


----------



## photo4photos (11 Mai 2011)

Ah non ça fait vieux aujourd'hui !
Vous aimez l'espace ?


----------



## Franck72 (11 Mai 2011)

Je préfère la Fuego&#8230;

Vous êtes de quelle nature ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Mai 2011)

Simple.

Ton personnage disney préféré ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Mai 2011)

Picsou !

Il fait beau chez vous ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Mai 2011)

Kaa

Ton personnage Disney le plus détesté ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Mai 2011)

Daisy.

DisneyLand ou Parc d'Astérix ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Mai 2011)

Je ne connais que le Disneyland, ennuyeux, temps d'attente interminables... bref

Des retours du parc Asterix ?


----------



## photo4photos (11 Mai 2011)

Des retours ? Obélix n'est pas rentré encore j'attends son coup de fil ! 

(plus sérieusement il parait que c'est vraiment pas mal)

Vous aussi vous êtes encore à la mode menhir ?


----------



## GrInGoo (12 Mai 2011)

Non, fini cette époque ! 

Tu crois qu'on vivait mieux au Moyen Age ? On profitait de la vie ?


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Mai 2011)

On profitait de la vie pour faire pousser 3 topinambours et en donner 2 au "saigneur" du coin, qui passait son temps à éviter de se faire tailler la paillasse
Vision négative ?


----------



## Franck72 (12 Mai 2011)

C'est marrant, ça donne à peu près la même chose aujourd'hui&#8230; Tu bosses pour ne toucher que quelques pécules et dégager des profits pour ton boss, qui lui se bat pour ne pas couler ou se faire racheter&#8230;
Nous ne sommes que les serfs de la société contemporaine&#8230;

Je me tire une balle ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Mai 2011)

Non, je ne veux pas aller en prison.. :rose:

Fan de Bob Marley ?


----------



## photo4photos (12 Mai 2011)

Oui ! Jammin ! 
Hier était les 30 ans de sa mort.

Vous aimez le reggae ? si oui quoi ?


----------



## Franck72 (12 Mai 2011)

Moyen&#8230; ce n'est pas mon style de musique préféré&#8230; Mais je ne suis pas contre un bon Bob, il est vrai !

Quel est votre style musical ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Mai 2011)

Tous 

En parlant de Marley, tu connais Steve Turre ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Mai 2011)

Oui, mon père est fan !

Tu aimes le Jazz ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Mai 2011)

Oui, de Billie Holiday à Erik Truffaz, en passant par Miles Davis, Chet Baker, Pat Metheny...

Tu aimes le rock ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Mai 2011)

Oui, à petite dose.

Tu regardes Les Simpson ?


----------



## magicmimi (12 Mai 2011)

Oui mais seulement quand l'occasion se présente.

Et vous aimez de Donuts ?


----------



## photo4photos (12 Mai 2011)

Non c'est gras !
Vous aimez quoi comme vin ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Mai 2011)

Une petite préférence pour le Brouilly ou les 1ère côtes de Blaye.
Dernière découverte le domaine de Saint George d'Ibry, fruité, léger, pas cher.

Préférence pour le blanc, le rouge ou le rosé ?


----------



## photo4photos (12 Mai 2011)

Cela dépend des saisons et de la nourriture...
J'ai fait une découverte en rouge... argento malbec.

Vous connaissez les vins étrangers...?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Mai 2011)

El gato negro, vin chilien assez corsé

Avec quel plat vaut il mieux boire un vin corsé ?


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Mai 2011)

Gibiers, daubes, fromages forts (parfois)
aimez-vous les (bons) sauternes ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Mai 2011)

Un peu de mal avec les vins liquoreux, je n'ai pas dû gouter les bons...

Des conseils pour le choix d'un Sauterne ?


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Mai 2011)

Oui bien sur... Si tu ne sais pas quoi faire des dinéros : chateau d' Yquem !!
sinon La Tour Blanche, Climens, Lafaurie-Peyraguet, et bien d'autres tous excellents.
Je dois avouer qu'en entrée apéro avec un bon foie gras sur du pain tiède grillé :love:
Qu'est ce que  la bonne bouffe ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Mai 2011)

L'inverse de la mal bouffe 

Qu'est-ce que tu penses de Lady Gaga ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Mai 2011)

Bof, pas grand chose en fait, de l'indifférence peut-être 

Madonna, c'est fini ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Mai 2011)

Non, elle ne sera jamais fini 

Qu'est ce que tu penses de Clara Morgane ?


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Mai 2011)

J'aime ce qu'elle évoque !
Qu'est ce que la sagesse ?


----------



## claud (13 Mai 2011)

la connaissance par les causes premières et les plus universelles

donne un exemple de syllogisme


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mai 2011)

Tous les hommes sont mortels, tous les philosophes sont des hommes, tous les philosophes sont mortels.

Un autre ?


----------



## GrInGoo (13 Mai 2011)

Les hommes sont beaux, je suis un homme, je suis beau. 

Pas vrai ?


----------



## claud (13 Mai 2011)

hum ...

Comment est mort l'empereur Basam Damdu ?


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Mai 2011)

L'est pas mort... Puisque ce n'est que du papier et donc n'existe pas...
La Téléportation est-elle efficace ?


----------



## Franck72 (13 Mai 2011)

Je n'ai personnellement plus de problème pour voir mon derrière depuis ma dernière téléportation&#8230;

Pensez-vous que la physique quantique est l'avenir ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mai 2011)

Possible...
Mais je ne sais pas pour qui !

A quand la suite de Red is Dead ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mai 2011)

Aucune idée.

A quand la fin de la semaine ?


----------



## Franck72 (13 Mai 2011)

2h53 min&#8230;

Un projet pour ce week-end ?


----------



## claud (13 Mai 2011)

écouter Janacek

À quel âge meurt Marty à la fin de l'opéra L'affaire Makropoulos (de Janacek) ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mai 2011)

Glandouille et diverses activités non productives.

Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Mai 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Glandouille et diverses activités non productives.
> 
> Et toi ?



Toasted 

Bosser sur mon dossier =(

Tu aimes la Physique ?


----------



## claud (13 Mai 2011)

le mien est correct

À quel âge meurt Marty à la fin de l'opéra L'affaire Makropoulos (de Janacek) ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Mai 2011)

Je ne suis pas fan d'opéra, je ne saurai te répondre.

Fan de Tintin ?


----------



## claud (13 Mai 2011)

oui ! ah Le Trésor de Rackham le Rouge !

qu'ont en commun Kasparov et Topalov ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mai 2011)

le "ov" final

L'insulte capitaine Haddock que tu préfères ?


----------



## claud (13 Mai 2011)

Anacoluthe

et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mai 2011)

Cercopithèque 

D'autres propositions Haddockiennes ?


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Mai 2011)

Bachibouzouk, moule à gaufres 
Autre ?


----------



## Old Timer (13 Mai 2011)

Polygraphe


Le vendredi 13 vous angoisse-t-il?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Mai 2011)

Non, du tout ! Je vais même jouer à EuroMillions 

Tu joues au Loto ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mai 2011)

Le 24

Et toi, ton chiffre porte-bonheur ?


----------



## Old Timer (13 Mai 2011)

Le 3

Ton objet fétiche?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Mai 2011)

Mon iMac.

Le tien ?


----------



## ziommm (14 Mai 2011)

Mon Macbook pro .

On fait pas un peu pitié ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Mai 2011)

Si, c'était le but recherché ! 

Ton porte bonheur ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mai 2011)

Un galet en forme de coeur.

Crois tu au pouvoir des pierres ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Mai 2011)

Faisant des études de géologie, oui je crois à ce pouvoir 

Crois tu qu'un jour, les machines se retourneront contre les hommes ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mai 2011)

Bof, j'y crois pas trop... mais on ne sait jamais, soyons sur nos gardes.
Ta machine préférée ?


----------



## photo4photos (14 Mai 2011)

Le robot assimo de Honda

Vous aimez les voitures Honda ? La marque ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Mai 2011)

Je préfère leur moto 

Moto ou voiture ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mai 2011)

Les deux.

D'autres moyens de locomotion, vélo, rollers... ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2011)

Mes pieds

Tu as déjà bu du champagne halal ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mai 2011)

Heu, non.

Comment fabrique-t-on ce champagne ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Mai 2011)

Avec du raisin, comme pour le vin.

Tu as bien mangé ?


----------



## claud (15 Mai 2011)

non, je suis à jeun

le roche Tarpéienne, ça servait à quoi dans la Rome antique ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mai 2011)

c'était bon à fumer je crois...  

quoi de bon à ton petit déj ce matin ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Mai 2011)

Pain + nutella

Tu bosses demain ?


----------



## claud (15 Mai 2011)

oui

tu prends du poids, semble-t-il ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Mai 2011)

Comment tu le sais 

Tu essaies de retrouver la ligne avant d'aller à la plage ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2011)

Ouais quand j'étais gosse.

Pourquoi les bouteilles de vin n'ont pas le fond plat ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Mai 2011)

Pour la stabilité de la bouteille.

Utilisez vous FaceTime ?


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Mai 2011)

Non, trop récent et surtout pas l'utilité.
Est ce que ça viendra un jour ?


----------



## Pamoi (15 Mai 2011)

Non, non

Tu devrais pas aller poster un truc dans "qu'est ce qui s'est passé là", JPP ???


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Mai 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Non, non
> 
> Tu devrais pas aller poster un truc dans "qu'est ce qui s'est passé là", JPP ???



Ah... Si tu le dis Pamoi, j'y court :rose:


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Mai 2011)

Ibaby a dit:


> Hey, cours-y gratis ! Et taille-toi.
> 
> Sinon, quelle était la question ?



Que s'est-il donc passé là bien sûr !
Mais s'y est-il passé quelque chose ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Mai 2011)

Moui, ça a du sens.

Crois-tu en Dieu ?


----------



## claud (16 Mai 2011)

Évidemment.

De qui est ce texte ?

«  Nous croyons que tu es quelque chose de tel que rien de plus grand ne puisse être pensé. Est ce qu'une telle nature n'existe pas, parce que l'insensé a dit en son cur : Dieu n'existe pas? Mais du moins cet insensé, en entendant ce que je dis : quelque chose de tel que rien de plus grand ne puisse être pensé, comprend ce qu'il entend ; et ce qu'il comprend est dans son intelligence, même s'il ne comprend pas que cette chose existe. Autre chose est d'être dans l'intelligence, autre chose exister. [...] Et certes l'Être qui est tel que rien de plus grand ne puisse être pensé, ne peut être dans la seule intelligence ; même, en effet, s'il est dans la seule intelligence, on peut imaginer un être comme lui qui existe aussi dans la réalité et qui est donc plus grand que lui. Si donc il était dans la seule intelligence, l'être qui est tel que rien de plus grand ne puisse être pensé serait tel que quelque chose de plus grand pût être pensé  »


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Mai 2011)

A partir du moment où nous pensons, ne pouvons nous pas toujours penser à quelque chose de plus grand ?

Bonne journée à tous:love:


----------



## photo4photos (16 Mai 2011)

Je dirai augustin.....

J'ai dit une connerie ?


----------



## claud (16 Mai 2011)

Saint Anselme de Canterbury
(in Proslogion)

Et ça (dans le même genre) de qui ?
( Français, laïc)

« Or maintenant, si de cela seul que je puis tirer de ma pensée l'idée de quelque chose, il s'ensuit que tout ce que je reconnais clairement et distinctement appartenir à cette chose, lui appartient en effet, ne puis-je pas tirer de ceci un argument et une preuve démonstrative de l'existence de Dieu ? Il est certain que je ne trouve pas moins en moi son idée, c'est-à-dire l'idée d'un être souverainement parfait, que celle de quelque figure ou de quelque nombre que ce soit. Et je ne connais pas moins clairement et distinctement qu'une actuelle et éternelle existence appartient à sa nature, que je connais que tout ce que ce je puis démontrer de quelque figure ou quelque nombre, appartient véritablement à la nature de cette figure ou de ce nombre. Et partant, encore que tout ce que j'ai conclu dans les Méditations précédentes ne se trouvât pas véritable, l'existence de Dieu doit passer en mon esprit au moins pour aussi certaine, que j'ai estimé jusques ici toutes les vérités des mathématiques, qui ne regardent que les nombres et les figures : bien qu'à la vérité cela ne paraisse pas d'abord entièrement manifeste, mais semble avoir quelque apparence de sophisme. Car, ayant accoutumé dans toutes les autres choses de faire distinction entre l'existence et l'essence, je me persuade aisément que l'existence peut être séparée de l'essence de Dieu, et qu'ainsi on peut concevoir Dieu comme n'étant pas actuellement. Mais néanmoins, lorsque j'y pense avec plus d'attention, je trouve manifestement que l'existence ne peut non plus être séparée de l'essence de Dieu, que de l'essence d'un triangle rectiligne la grandeur de ses trois angles égaux à deux droits, ou bien de l'idée d'une montagne l'idée d'une vallée ; en sorte qu'il n'y a pas moins de répugnance de concevoir un Dieu (c'est-à-dire un être souverainement parfait) auquel manque l'existence (c'est-à-dire auquel manque quelque perfection), que de concevoir une montagne qui n'ait point de vallée.
Mais encore qu'en effet je ne puisse pas concevoir un Dieu sans existence, non plus qu'une montagne sans vallée, toutefois, comme de cela seul que je conçois une montagne avec une vallée, il ne s'ensuit pas qu'il y ait aucune montagne dans le monde, de même aussi, quoique je conçoive Dieu avec l'existence, il semble qu'il ne s'ensuit pas pour cela qu'il y en ait aucun qui existe : car ma pensée n'impose aucune nécessité aux choses ; et comme il ne tient qu'à moi d'imaginer un cheval ailé, encore qu'il n'y en ait aucun qui ait des ailes, ainsi je pourrais peut-être attribuer l'existence à Dieu, encore qu'il n'y eût aucun Dieu qui existât. Tant s'en faut, c'est ici qu'il y a un sophisme caché sous l'apparence de cette objection: car de ce que je ne puis concevoir une montagne sans vallée, il ne s'ensuit pas qu'il y ait au monde aucune montagne, ni aucune vallée, mais seulement que la montagne et la vallée, soit qu'il y en ait, soit qu'il n'y en ait point, ne se peuvent en aucune façon séparer l'une d'avec l'autre ; au lieu que, de cela seul que je ne puis concevoir Dieu sans l'existence, il s'ensuit que l'existence est inséparable de lui, et partant qu'il existe véritablement: non pas que ma pensée puisse faire que cela soit de la sorte, et qu'elle impose aux choses aucune nécessité ; mais, au contraire, parce que la nécessité de la chose même, à savoir de l'existence de Dieu, détermine ma pensée à le concevoir de cette façon. Car il n'est pas en ma liberté de concevoir un Dieu sans existence (c'est-à-dire un être souverainement parfait sans une souveraine perfection), comme il m'est libre d'imaginer un cheval sans ailes ou avec des ailes »


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Mai 2011)

Un philosophe français 

Tu aimes la philosophie ?


----------



## GrInGoo (16 Mai 2011)

Non, du tout, je trouve ça sans intérêt.

Tu aimes les vraies sciences ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mai 2011)

Sais pas.

Que sont les vraies (et les fausses) sciences ?


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Mai 2011)

Les vraies... Probablement celles auxquelles on croit 
Les sciences sont-elles affaire de croyance ?


----------



## ziommm (16 Mai 2011)

A priori, non. Les sciences, c'est l'observation, l'analyse de phénomènes, et les conclusions qu'on en tire.
Toutefois, je pense qu'un scientifique doit croire dur comme fer en ses hypothèses pour les défendre comme il se doit.

Un homme avec un éventail, ça t'inspire quoi ?


----------



## photo4photos (16 Mai 2011)

EUH... Un travelo 


Vous aimez la vitesse ? (et non pas l'empressement)


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Mai 2011)

Oui, j'aime ça ! 

Tu te lâches de temps en temps sur l'autoroute (rouler pieds sur le planché) ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mai 2011)

Non.

Vas tu aller voir le dernier Woody Allen ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Mai 2011)

Non, je ne suis pas fan de Woody Allen.

Être fan de Star Wars = geek ?


----------



## claud (17 Mai 2011)

oui ! je suis fan de ces 6 films et c'est un peu être geek, non ?

et ça, de qui ?
( grand penseur allemand )

« Le monde actuel nous offre un si vaste théâtre de variété, d'ordre, de finalité et de beauté, qu'on le considère soit dans l'immensité de l'espace, soit dans son infinie division, que même avec les connaissances que notre faible entendement a pu acquérir, toute langue est impuissante à traduire son impression devant tant et tant de si grandes merveilles, tout nombre perd sa force de mesure et nos pensées mêmes regrettent de ne plus avoir de limite, de telle sorte que notre jugement sur le tout finit par se résoudre en un étonnement muet, mais d'autant plus éloquent.
 Nous voyons partout une chaîne d'effets et de causes, de fins et de moyens, une régularité dans l'apparition et la disparition des choses et comme rien, de soi-même, n'est arrivé à l'état où il se trouve, cet état indique toujours plus loin une autre chose, comme sa cause, laquelle, à son tour, rend la même question nécessaire, de telle sorte que le tout finirait par tomber dans l'abîme du néant, si l'on admettait quelque chose qui, existant par soi originairement et d'une manière indépendante, en dehors de cet infini contingent, servît de soutien à ce tout et qui, en étant l'origine, en garantît à la fois la durée. »


----------



## GrInGoo (17 Mai 2011)

Je n'en sais rien du tout. 

Tu penses qu'on à tous notre quart d'heure de gloire comme disait Warhol ?


----------



## claud (17 Mai 2011)

oui mais de vaine gloire ...

Warhol était-il un véritable artiste ou un faiseur (de dollars) ?


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Mai 2011)

Si l'un va avec l'autre cela devient la "réussite artistique"
Monnayer son talent est-il péjoratif ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Mai 2011)

Non, c'est un moyen de se faire de l'argent 

La vie est dure, êtes-vous d'accord ?


----------



## GrInGoo (17 Mai 2011)

Tout dépend des moments  Faut savoir tirer parti de toutes les situations. 

Quoi de bon à midi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Mai 2011)

pas faim...
trop manger hier soir !

Prochaines vacances : en France où ailleurs ?


----------



## GrInGoo (17 Mai 2011)

Je sais pas encore, sûrement France. 

Une bonne paire de claque, ça fait pas mal ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Mai 2011)

Remettre les gens à leurs places, oui 

Tu stresses beaucoup ?


----------



## claud (17 Mai 2011)

Oui, sauf quand je pense à autres choses !

Quel est ton philosophe préféré ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Mai 2011)

Le Roi Heenok 

Tu connais le Roi Heenok ?


----------



## claud (17 Mai 2011)

un rappeur ?

tu aimes J.S. Bach ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mai 2011)

Oui.

Tu as vu "Black Swan" ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Mai 2011)

Non, pas encore. Je vais peut-être le télécharger quand il sera sur iTunes.

Pour ou contre le téléchargement illégal ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Mai 2011)

Oui, mon professeur de Physique-chimie en terminale.

As-tu vu The Social Network ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mai 2011)

Oui

Faut il les dénoncer ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Mai 2011)

Non, soyons complices du téléchargement illégale.

As-tu facebook ?


----------



## GrInGoo (18 Mai 2011)

Oui. 

Trouves tu Twitter utile ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2011)

Inutile ...

As-tu planifié tes vacances ?


----------



## GrInGoo (18 Mai 2011)

Non, ca se fera just in time. Je n'ai pas encore posé mes congés. 

Tu aimes l'aventure ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2011)

Oui 

Un café ? sucré ? ...


----------



## ziommm (18 Mai 2011)

6 sucres, du lait et de la chantilly.

Avec un ptit spéculos ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Mai 2011)

Pourquoi pas 

Quoi de bon à midi ?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Mai 2011)

filet mignon haricot vert.


Pourquoi je recommence a recevoir des mail de macg pour de vieux fil que je suivais alors que je n'en ai pas reçue depuis un an plus ou moins?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mai 2011)

Parce que ils t'aiment bien.

MacG a-t-il changé ta vie ?


----------



## ziommm (18 Mai 2011)

Waip, j'ai perdu 10kg depuis.

Des projets pour demain ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Mai 2011)

Ouais, aller voir Pirates des Caraïbes.

Tu vas aller le voir ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mai 2011)

Non, j'irai voir le dernier Woody Allen

Pas déçu par les Pirates 2 & 3 ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Mai 2011)

Un peu beaucoup, mais comme j'ai vu les 3 premiers.. je vais pas m'arrêter maintenant 

Tu mets quoi comme déodorant ?


----------



## ziommm (19 Mai 2011)

Axe, mais ça marche pas aussi bien que dans la pub. 

Tu mets du parfum ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2011)

Oui

Tu as souvent des aphtes ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Oui
> 
> Tu as souvent des aphtes ?



Non du tout

T'aimes les noix ?


----------



## GrInGoo (19 Mai 2011)

Non, ça me file des aphtes. 

T'as aussi des trucs qui passent pas trop bien dans ton corps ?


----------



## claud (19 Mai 2011)

L'arsenic.

As-tu peur de la radioactivité ?


----------



## Franck72 (19 Mai 2011)

Quand j'entends certaines radios, il est vrai qu'elles devraient mieux arrêter leur activité&#8230;

Un petit verre de mercure ?


----------



## GrInGoo (19 Mai 2011)

Juste un doigt. 

Un petit séjour chez Tepco au Japon ?


----------



## Franck72 (19 Mai 2011)

Sans façon&#8230; Merci

Confiance dans le nucléaire français ?


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Mai 2011)

tout autant que les Japonais maintenant 
Sortir du nucléaire est-il une utopie ?


----------



## Franck72 (19 Mai 2011)

Il faudrait que nous acceptions tous de voir fleurir près de chez nous des éoliennes et des champs de parcs solaires&#8230; Ce n'est pas utopiste mais il faut changer la mentalité des gens&#8230;

Le français est-il râleur de nature ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mai 2011)

Un peu oui. Pas mal de râleurs dans les fils par ici :love:

La raison de ton dernier râlement ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Mai 2011)

Je me suis éclaté le petit doigt de pied contre un meuble.

Une petite sieste ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Mai 2011)

OUI !!!
mais une boisson fraiche avant...

Qu'est ce que tu offres ?


----------



## Romuald (19 Mai 2011)

_Une paire de baffes à petit_louis_©


N'aurais-tu pas tendu la perche ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mai 2011)

Tout cela n'est pas très clair.

Evoques tu la perche pour le saut ou le poisson ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Mai 2011)

Aucun des deux 

Tu regardes le Joueur du Grenier ?


----------



## Franck72 (19 Mai 2011)

Il a l'air un peu secoué le garçon&#8230; mais ben sympathique.

Vous aimez les vieux jeux (Prince of Persia v.1) ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Mai 2011)

C'est le meilleur Prince of Persia, le tout premier ! Oui, j'aime bien les jeux rétro.

Tu as une belle vue de chez toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (19 Mai 2011)

j'ai jamais trop joué aux jeux vidéo.

tu as déjà vécue en dehors de l'Europe?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2011)

Non

Tu vivrais où ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2011)

Aux Canaries. 

T'aimes les tomates ?


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Mai 2011)

Huuuum, sous toutes leurs formes mais le nec plus ultra : à la provençale : à la poele avec une persillade, de la chapelure et un soupçon de sucre si les tomates sont un peu acide... Faire cuire longuement jusqu'à ce que ça caramelise un peu.
Y-a-t-il encore une saison pour les tomates ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mai 2011)

J'me demande, de plus en plus difficile d'en trouver de bonnes.

Supermarché ou marché ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Mai 2011)

Hypermarché, je fais les courses pour deux semaines pour ne pas me casser la tête.

Que penses-tu des Apple Stores ?


----------



## ziommm (20 Mai 2011)

Parmi les rares magasins où l'on a autant de plaisir à s'y promener qu'à acheter. 

Habituellement ailleurs, dès qu'on passe un peu trop de temps à tâter et  tester les produits d'expo, le vendeur jette un regard sombre ou  demande d'un ton insistant si l'on "désire quelque chose".

Plutôt acheteur compulsif, ou réfléchi ?


----------



## GrInGoo (20 Mai 2011)

Un peu des deux. Souvent réfléchit, mais après c'est incontrôlable. 

Quel sera ton prochain "investissement" ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2011)

Un vélo

Pourquoi dit-on ''avoir une dent contre quelqu'un'' ?


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Mai 2011)

Je ne sais pas, peut-être quand on a envie de le mordre ...
As tu bien dormi ?

PS : bonne journée à tous


----------



## Franck72 (20 Mai 2011)

Très bien merci&#8230; et merci pour la bonne journée&#8230; je vous souhaite également un bon vendredi à tous !

Indispensable, la politesse ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mai 2011)

La courtoise et la politesse rendent les échanges agréables.

Sur MacG, tout le monde est-il agréable ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Mai 2011)

Tous les gens ne sont pas courtois, d'autres sens la crevette 
Mais dans l'ensemble, oui.

Votre premier reflex au levée du lit ?


----------



## Franck72 (20 Mai 2011)

M'étirer les orteils&#8230;

Dernier réflexe avant d'aller dormir ?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Mai 2011)

fumer mon dernier stick avec un jack.


Qui es tu?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mai 2011)

Des fois je me demande qui je suis.

Pas toi ?


----------



## Franck72 (20 Mai 2011)

Oulà&#8230; je n'ose plus me le demander&#8230;

Bien mangé ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mai 2011)

Ouaip, apéro, repas léger, bon vin, café.

Et toi ?


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Mai 2011)

Un p'tit Laotien... Très agréable.
Chêne ou Séquoïa ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Mai 2011)

Bois de cajou.

Tu as quel âge ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2011)

Bientôt 24

Ton numéro favori ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Mai 2011)

Le 7 !

Es-tu superstitieux ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mai 2011)

Des fois oui, des fois non.

Réponse de normand ?


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Mai 2011)

peut-êt ben qu'oui, peut-êt ben qu'non...
Nos hésitations sont-elles des refuges face à nos "visions" de nous même que l'on juge négatives?


----------



## Old Timer (21 Mai 2011)

J'hésite à répondre négativement à cette question.


Quel personnage féminin de bande dessinée préférez-vous?


----------



## Seimelo (21 Mai 2011)

la Schtroumpfette...

Quelle est la différence entre un pigeon ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Mai 2011)

Entre un pigeon et ... ?

L'amour ou l'argent ?


----------



## Old Timer (21 Mai 2011)

J'aime l'argent

Entre un pigeon et quoi, j'aimerais savoir?


----------



## jp.pilet (22 Mai 2011)

Entre un pigeon et une pigeonne... L'Amour bien sûr
Pourquoi il n'y a pas d'argent chez les animaux ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h18 ----------

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## thunderheart (22 Mai 2011)

Parce qu'ils ont compris.

T'as fait ton marché ?


----------



## estcethomas (22 Mai 2011)

non.

nuit agité en ce samedi 21 mai?


----------



## collodion (22 Mai 2011)

Je n'étais pas à Barcelone.

Quelle meilleure blague vous a t'on fait ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Mai 2011)

Changer la langue de mon téléphone en arabe. La galère pour revenir en franchouille 

La meilleure blague que tu aies faite ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Mai 2011)

J'ai retourné le sac de mon prof de philosophie en Terminale 

Ça te dit un chocolat chaud ?


----------



## ziommm (23 Mai 2011)

Ça pourrait m'aider à dormir, merci 

Avec de la chantilly, hein ?


----------



## GrInGoo (23 Mai 2011)

Oui et des amandes grillés. 

Alors, DSK coupable ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2011)

DSK ... laissons faire ceux qui sont là pour ce genre de situation.

Êtes-vous pour l'Ormetà (loi du silence) ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Mai 2011)

Ca dépend du contexte.

Tu connais Olmeta ?


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Mai 2011)

Oui... "vieux" footballeur qui n'appliquait pas l' omerta car il avait une grande ...
le talent est-il inversement proportionnel a la faconde ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h35 ----------

OmeRta...


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Mai 2011)

Ça se peut, tout dépend de la personne.

Crois-tu aux complots politiques ?


----------



## GrInGoo (23 Mai 2011)

Je n'en sais rien, je m'intéresse nullement à la politique et à tout ce qui gravite autour.

Fait chaud par chez toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Mai 2011)

Il fait bon, mais en plein soleil, oui il fait chaud.

Crois-tu qu'il y aura une canicule cette année ?


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Mai 2011)

Non je ne pense pas qu'il y en aura une... Car elle est déjà là !!! Record battu en mars, en avril et je pense que mai va rester dans les annales 
REstriction d'eau dans 33 départements dès le mois de mai : du jamais vu.
Mais c'est vrai que stricto sensus ce n'est pas la canicule qui suppose des T° nocturnes au dessus de 25°
Crois tu que ça ressemble plus au variations climatiques sahariennes, froides la nuit et très chaudes le jour ?


----------



## collodion (23 Mai 2011)

Non car c'est la faute d'un anti-cyclone retord.

Pensez vous que les anti-cyclone ont plus d'influence sur l'humeur que l'astrologie ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Mai 2011)

Comparons ce qui est comparable car l'astrologie n'est pas une science à proprement dit. 
Les anti-cyclones = beau temps = bonne humeur 

Es-tu écolo ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2011)

Je fais gaffe oui.

Connais-tu des gens étranges ?


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Mai 2011)

Non, mon jugement, lui, est parfois étrange sur certaines personnes...
Juger est-il sage ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h27 ----------

bonne journée à tous


----------



## thunderheart (24 Mai 2011)

Vaste question.

Est il aisé de ne jamais juger ?


----------



## Franck72 (24 Mai 2011)

Je ne pense pas que cela soit possible puisque nos relations se font sur un jugement que l'on se fait sur la personne en face&#8230;

Peut-on être l'ami de tout le monde ?


----------



## Old Timer (24 Mai 2011)

On peut.


Mais le veut-on?


----------



## Franck72 (24 Mai 2011)

Ce serait ce mettre en porte-à-faux quant à certains.

Peut-on vivre sans amis ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Mai 2011)

Oui, mais c'est triste.

Vas-tu changer d'opérateur quand Free sortira ses forfaits mobiles ?


----------



## Franck72 (24 Mai 2011)

Bof&#8230; si c'est pour changer encore dans deux ans parce l'opérateur X fait encore mieux&#8230; J'ai le pack Néo de chez Bouygues et ça me suffit&#8230;

Vous pensez qu'il faut suivre la technologie constamment ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Mai 2011)

Non, on se ruinerait mais il faut savoir de faire plaisir de temps en temps 

Achéteras-tu Mac OS Lion ?


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Mai 2011)

bien sûr ! Je résiste à beaucoup de choses (iPhone notamment) mais j'aime bien travailler avec le dernier système.
Est-ce vraiment nécessaire, ou peut-on "sauter" quelques MAJ système majeures ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Mai 2011)

Non ce n'est pas une nécessité, si ton ordinateur actuel te suffit pour faire ce que tu fais d'habitude, inutile de passer à Mac OS Lion (une partie des MacUsers sont restés à Leopard alors que la version d'aujourd'hui est Snow Leopard  )

Trouves-tu que trop de gens possèdent l'iPhone ?


----------



## Old Timer (24 Mai 2011)

Trop de gens possèdent des cellulaires à mon avis.


Suis-je trop rétrograde?


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Mai 2011)

Absolument pas il s'agit de ton opinion ! Ceux qui ont un cellulaire sont heureux !
Satisfaire ses envies contribut-il au bonheur ?

P.S. : non non aucune allusion à l'actualité


----------



## Franck72 (25 Mai 2011)

Certainement, si tes envies ne vont pas à l'encontre de quelqu'un (ou pas trop)&#8230;

Êtes-vous pour l'onanisme ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mai 2011)

Absolument.

Combien de fois par jour ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Mai 2011)

Assez pour me démonter le poignet 

Est-il nécessaire de réaliser ses fantasmes ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mai 2011)

Pas tous

Ton fantasme favori ?


----------



## Franck72 (25 Mai 2011)

Les infirmières :love:

Et le vôtre ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mai 2011)

Les masseuses.

Et le tien ?


----------



## ziommm (25 Mai 2011)

Une femme et des gosses, je crois que c'est le dernier restant sur la liste...

Le cuir, ça te parle ?


----------



## Franck72 (25 Mai 2011)

l'odeur, la texture et la brillance, c'est tellement érotique&#8230;

Est-ce que le latex vaut le cuir ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mai 2011)

Le cuir a une odeur...

Que sent le latex ?


----------



## Franck72 (25 Mai 2011)

Ça dépend de l'usage 

Vanille ou fraise ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mai 2011)

Chocolat 

Z'avez pas envie d'aller à la plage ?


----------



## Franck72 (25 Mai 2011)

Sort la pelle et ton seau pour faire des château de sable&#8230; le temps d'enfiler un maillot de bain et j'arrive !

Vous êtes loin de la mer ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mai 2011)

5 minutes.

T'as jamais envie de faire le mur pour quitter ton boulot ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Mai 2011)

Oui, souvent !

D'où vient cette expression "l'école buissonnière" ?


----------



## Franck72 (25 Mai 2011)

On devait se planquer dans les buissons pour aller musarder sans se faire choper par le dirlo&#8230;

Avez-vous beaucoup sécher les cours ?


----------



## GrInGoo (25 Mai 2011)

Jamais, j'étais un élève modèle  

Tu penses qu'on peut s'orienter en 3ème déjà ou on se trompe forcément ?


----------



## Franck72 (25 Mai 2011)

Tout dépend de ta vocation, il ne faut pas sous évaluer les orientations professionnelles qui sont plus proches d'un métier que bien des filières universitaires où l'on te bourre le crâne mais on ne t'apprend pas comment fonctionne une entreprise.

Un long cursus étudiant ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Mai 2011)

J'aimerai atteindre le niveau Master donc oui, encore quelques années à trimer.

Dois-t-on forcément avoir fait de longue étude pour trouver un boulot stable et bien payé ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mai 2011)

Je ne crois pas.

Un boulot stable, ça existe encore ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Mai 2011)

Demandons au Président 

Crois-tu qu'Apple est encore épargné par les Virus alors qu'il commence à s'imposer sur le marché de l'informatique ?


----------



## Franck72 (26 Mai 2011)

Apple n'est pas encore assez présent dans les entreprises pour intéresser les véroleurs&#8230; Je pense qu'on a encore quelques années devant nous.

Y'a encore beaucoup d'étudiants ici ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Mai 2011)

Pas moi.

Qui ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Mai 2011)

Moi !

Quel quotidien lisez-vous ?


----------



## Franck72 (26 Mai 2011)

Ouest France&#8230;

À quel magazine êtes-vous abonné ?


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Mai 2011)

SVMMac, Le Canard Enchaîné (si tant est que ce soit un magazine)
Et toi ?


----------



## Franck72 (26 Mai 2011)

Ça m'intéresse, j'aime bien leur façon d'aborder les sujets&#8230;

Un penchant pour les sciences ?


----------



## Aski (26 Mai 2011)

La physique quoi ??? 

heu ... E=MC^2 ?


----------



## Franck72 (26 Mai 2011)

Aime ses deux seins car il ne faut pas faire de différence entre eux sinon, ils seront jaloux


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (26 Mai 2011)

ah ben là, c'est raté  
E=mc², c'est la relativité de Einstein, théorie hautement incompatible (pour l'instant) avec la Méca Quantique (au grand damn des physiciens...).
C'est l'opposé de l'échelle en quelque sorte. La relativité traite de l'infiniment grand, la méca Q, c'est l'infiniment petit 

Pas trop dûre l'acclimatation à cette chaleur (j'imagine que toute la france est à la même enseigne là-dessus...en tous cas, moi je galère) ?



:rateau: grillée  ça doit être la chaleur qui m'a trop ralentie...


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Mai 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Aime ses deux seins car il ne faut pas faire de différence entre eux sinon, ils seront jaloux



 Même s'il s'agit de ne pas faire de jaloux, où est la question ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Même s'il s'agit de ne pas faire de jaloux



Il n'y en a pas ...

quelle est ta question ?


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Mai 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> Il n'y en a pas ...
> 
> quelle est ta question ?



La mienne est la même que la tienne  où est la question ? ... (de l'antépénultième réponse)


----------



## thunderheart (26 Mai 2011)

Elle doit se cacher entre les lignes.

Au fait quelle était la dernière question ?


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Mai 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Elle doit se cacher entre les lignes.
> 
> Au fait quelle était la dernière question ?



alors soyons clair, il était une fois un post de Franck72 qui disait : "Aime ses deux seins car il ne faut pas faire de différence entre eux sinon, ils seront jaloux" Et par un oubli malheureux, jamais la question ne vint, toutefois, entretemps, Etoile d'Araignée répondit, mais avec un temps de retard sur FrancK72, donc ça question toastée n'était pas licite... Vous suivez j'espère :mouais: Et donc incidemment je demandais à Franck "quelle est la question ?" tout en citant la fin de son post. Sur ce, survint notre ami Chailleran6 qui, surpris de ne pas voir de question hormis mon interrogation posa la question " Mais quelle est la question ?"

donc je vous le demande  qu'elle sera la prochaine question :hein: ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h04 ----------

Mon Dieu les censeurs vite vite *sa* question


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2011)

Quelle censure en fait ?


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Mai 2011)

Allez donc savoir mon bon monsieur.
Pourquoi ne pleut-il pas ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Mai 2011)

Patiente, la pluie va pas tarder 

Considérez-vous comme un geek ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Mai 2011)

Parfois oui.

Mais pourquoi cette question qui vient casser le fil de "quelle était la question" ?


----------



## ziommm (26 Mai 2011)

Les meilleures sont les plus courtes...

Ce postulat est-il applicable en d'autres circonstances ?


----------



## Franck72 (26 Mai 2011)

Parfois oui. Acceptez-vous mes excuses pour ma question oubliée ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Mai 2011)

Bien sûr, si tu nous offres tous un verre 

Je ne serai pas contre pour un petit massage, et vous ?


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Mai 2011)

Ça dépend par qui ....:rateau:
Le massage est-il meilleur si celui ou celle qui masse est de sexe opposé ?


----------



## Franck72 (27 Mai 2011)

C'est la danse la plus érotique qu'il puisse exister&#8230;

Danses-tu le tango ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h32 ----------




badmonkeyman a dit:


> Bien sûr, si tu nous offres tous un verre
> 
> Je ne serai pas contre pour un petit massage, et vous ?



Voilà


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mai 2011)

non je danse pas.
Les filles et le buffet, oui, mais la danse non 

On te propose de choisir une nouvelle nationalité : tu choisis laquelle ?


----------



## iMydna (27 Mai 2011)

Américaine, j'ai toujours rêvé de vivre làbas, notament pour les structures sportives hors normes =)

Tu as plusieurs nationalitées ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2011)

aucune, j'en ai trois, FR - CH - USA 

Qui veut danser la java ?


----------



## Aski (27 Mai 2011)

Je veux bien essayer.


C'est toi qui m'invite à danser ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Mai 2011)

Je suis un piètre danseur donc ... ^^

Il fait beau chez toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Mai 2011)

Assez oui, jardin, parasol, wifi du cybercentre

Que veux tu de plus ?


----------



## Franck72 (27 Mai 2011)

Une charmante demoiselle qui me masse les pieds&#8230;

Quoi d'autres ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Mai 2011)

Des millions en compte en banque..

N'est-ce pas la vie dont rêve tous les hommes ?


----------



## Franck72 (27 Mai 2011)

Et à quoi rêve les femmes ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Mai 2011)

Si les hommes le savaient, les femmes seraient moins casse-pieds  Et la vie serait ennuyante..

Es-tu d'accord avec moi ?


----------



## Aski (27 Mai 2011)

Parfaitement. Mais il y a une juste valeur à trouver, trop c'est trop, et pas assez c'est ennuyant.



Aime tu améliorer le transit des autres parfois ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Mai 2011)

Le transit ! Fichtre, comme tu y vas.

Parles tu du transit intestinal ? :love:


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Mai 2011)

tout ça serait-il du vent ?


----------



## Old Timer (28 Mai 2011)

Je l'espère, autrement on risque de glisser  dans la m...

Me tromperai-je ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Mai 2011)

Non, tu as raison.

Aimerais-tu vivre éternellement ?


----------



## claud (28 Mai 2011)

Oui, mais dans un monde sans ordinateur !

Tournesol apparaît pour la première fois dans quel Hergé ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Mai 2011)

Dans Le trésor de Rackham le rouge, je crois bien.

Relis tu de temps en temps tes Tintin ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Mai 2011)

Oui, Tintin m'a bercé tout mon enfance malgré mes 19 ans 

Tu iras voir le film Tintin le film ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDlm3eLRut0 ) ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2011)

Je pense

Quel est ton album favori ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Mai 2011)

Je les aime tous sauf Les Bijoux de Castafiore, ni Tintin au Congo.

Lisais-tu autres choses que Tintin ?


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Mai 2011)

Oh que oui Pilote bien sûr depuis le début mais aussi des BD que les moins de .... Ne peuvent pas connaître : Opalon Cassidy, Tex Tone, Bleck le Roc, Kid Carson etc... etc...
en connaissez vous d'autre de la même époque ?


----------



## claud (29 Mai 2011)

Hopalong Cassidy et le Shérif de Twin River : ah le rêve ...

Mais de ses époques je n'ai que deux noms en tête, Edgar P. Jacob et Hergé (les autres je les ai oubliés).

Qui donne au capitaine Haddock l'argent nécessaire pour lui permettre d'acheter le château de Moulinsart ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Mai 2011)

Le professeur Tournesol, après qu'il ait vendu son brevet de son submersible 

Dans quel album apparait pour la première fois le Capitaine Haddock ?


----------



## Old Timer (29 Mai 2011)

Le crabe aux pinces d'or

Dans quel album apprend-t-on le prénom du capitaine Haddock.


----------



## claud (29 Mai 2011)

Tintin et les Picaros

Et quel est ce prénom ?


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Mai 2011)

Son prénom, Archibald, est mentionné pour la première fois dans Tintin et les Picaros, le dernier album achevé des Aventures de Tintin, et l'est de nouveau dans l'album inachevé Tintin et l'Alph-Art.
Où trouve-t-on Mitsuhirato ?


----------



## Old Timer (29 Mai 2011)

Dans le Lotus bleu

Dans quel album apparaissent les Dupondt pour la première fois


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Mai 2011)

Dans les Cigares du Pharaon si je me souviens bien.

Comment s'appelle le fils de l'Émir dans Tintin au pays de l'or noir et Coke en stock ?


----------



## Old Timer (29 Mai 2011)

Abdhalla

Les Dupondt sont apparu dans un album avant les cigares du pharaon, lequel?


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Mai 2011)

On les trouve dans la toute première vignette de la première page de Tintin en Amérique (1932).
Qu'est ce qui différencie les Dupondt ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Mai 2011)

Leurs moustaches 

Dans combien d'album apparait le général Alcazar ?


----------



## Old Timer (30 Mai 2011)

4 album
Les Dupondt n'apparaissent pas dans tintin en amérique, c'est plutôt dans Tintin au Congo.


Qui est Béatrice dans une des aventures de Tintin?


----------



## claud (30 Mai 2011)

Dans Tintin en Amérique c'est un cheval « colérique » proposé à Tintin par un éleveur ...

Et dans quel album et sous le pseudonyme de Behr-Behr Tintin se fait-il enrôler dans l'armée ?


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Mai 2011)

Old Timer a dit:


> 4 album
> Les Dupondt n'apparaissent pas dans tintin en amérique, c'est plutôt dans Tintin au Congo.
> ?



Comme signalé, ils apparaissent bien dans la 1e vignette de tintin en amérique 

Behr-Behr = les cigares du pharaon
Sont-ils les mêmes que ceux de notre ministre, achetés avec l'argent du contribuable ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Mai 2011)

Ils doivent être meilleurs, avec comme un arrière goût d'aventure.

Ce fil sur Tintin est apparu à la page 747 de nos discussions sans fin, curieux non ?


----------



## claud (30 Mai 2011)

7 pour les 7 péchés capitaux (avarice,colère,envie,gourmandise,luxure,orgueil,paresse)

et 4 pourquoi ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Mai 2011)

4 pour Fritz the 4 :love:

Mais j'attendais une autre réponse pour Tintin, qui s'y colle ?


----------



## claud (30 Mai 2011)

L'album Vol 714 pour Sydney, évidemment !

qui plus est : Hergé a accepté de se représenter sous les traits du journaliste qui interroge Tintin et ses compagnons à la fin de l&#8217;album.

Qui est le pire ennemi de Tintin ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Mai 2011)

Il a tellement d'ennemi ce Tintin.. Rastapopoulos revient dans plusieurs albums, ça doit être lui.

Comment s'appelle le complice/second de Rastapopoulos ?


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Mai 2011)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Il a tellement d'ennemi ce Tintin.. Rastapopoulos revient dans plusieurs albums, ça doit être lui.
> 
> Comment s'appelle le complice/second de Rastapopoulos ?



Comme pire ennemi je verrais bien aussi l'infame, que dis-je l'immonde Dr Müller


----------



## claud (30 Mai 2011)

Allan Thompson ?

Où apparaît ce dernier en premier lieu ?


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Mai 2011)

Allan Thompson complice de Rastap.

Qui est Tchen Li-Kin ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h47 ----------

Toasted


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Mai 2011)

@claud : dans les cigares du pharaon

@jp : un chinois dans Tintin au Tibet mais je ne sais pas lequel 

Comment s'appelle l'ethnologue et ami de Tournesol dans les sept boules de cristal ?


----------



## claud (30 Mai 2011)

Le professeur Bergamotte

Dans quel album y-a-t-il une faute d'orthographe ?
Laquelle ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Mai 2011)

Dans Tintin au Tibet, Ghandhi à la place de Gandhi.

Cela fait deux questions pour le prix d'une, non ?


----------



## claud (30 Mai 2011)

Oui ...

Après « après que » il faut le subjonctif ou l'indicatif ?


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Mai 2011)

claud a dit:


> Oui ...
> 
> Après « après que » il faut le subjonctif ou l'indicatif ?



si je dit après que je suis parti ou après que je sois parti... Sans équivoque aucune je choisirai la 2e proposition : donc le subjonctif.
N'est pas merveilleux de lire du français ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h16 ----------

 N'est-ce pas....


----------



## claud (30 Mai 2011)

Faux : il faut toujours l'indicatif.

Sofia Coppola, tu aimes ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Mai 2011)

Non, je ne suis pas fan d'elle.

As-tu Facebook ?


----------



## ziommm (30 Mai 2011)

Non, je ne l'ai pas, j'ai pas (encore ) les moyens .

Et non, je n'ai pas de compte Facebook .

T'as une Powerball ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2011)

Non.

Es-tu quelqu'un de créatif ?


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Mai 2011)

Si soigner est un art, alors oui.
Créer est-ce renouveler ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Mai 2011)

Dans un certain sens oui, renouveler peut-être la création d'une nouveauté.

Quelle est ta dernière création ?


----------



## ziommm (30 Mai 2011)

Bon bah 2 réponses à la même question, ça fait 2 questions...

1) http://forums.macg.co/portfolio/postez-vos-plus-belles-photos-4-a-161094-928.html#post8702252

2) Deadmau5 - Waking up from the american dream

Ta forme d'art favorite ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Mai 2011)

Le cinéma, je suis un cinéphile.

Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Mai 2011)

Je vais souvent au cinéma, je suis donc un cinéphile. 
Mais je suis un peu léger par rapport aux pointures du fil "C'est quoi ce film" qui reconnaissent une oeuvre grâce au bout de bois au premier plan et aux acteurs flous à 200 m derrière :love:
Mais il m'arrive de décrocher parfois le ponpon 

As tu vu le dernier Woody Allen ?


----------



## claud (31 Mai 2011)

Non.

Qui joue Annie (Hall) ?


----------



## GrInGoo (31 Mai 2011)

J'en sais fichtrement rien

C'est important comme question ?


----------



## jp.pilet (31 Mai 2011)

Non il n'y a que les réponses qui le sont.
Existe-t-il une seule question importante ?



Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2011)

Être ou ne pas être ... 

Est-il vrai ... que quand on veut on peut ?


----------



## GrInGoo (31 Mai 2011)

La volonté aide à bien des choses. 

Tu penses qu'il faut être toujours optimiste ou un peu de pessimisme ne fait pas de mal ?


----------



## Franck72 (31 Mai 2011)

Un peu de pessimisme peut s'apparenter à de la prudence&#8230;

Prudence est mère de sûreté, qui est le père ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Mai 2011)

Colateur 

Oui bon hein, je viens de reprendre le boulot 

Quel était le prénom de Mère Denis ?


----------



## Franck72 (31 Mai 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Colateur
> 
> Oui bon hein, je viens de reprendre le boulot
> 
> Quel était le prénom de Mère Denis ?





Sans déconner, j'ai trouvé son nom et son prénom : Jeanne Marie Le Calvé

M. Propre a-t'il une femme de ménage ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Mai 2011)

Oui, elle est là 

Comment tu la trouves ?


----------



## jp.pilet (31 Mai 2011)

Charmante.
La propreté est-elle synonyme de bonne santé ?


----------



## Franck72 (31 Mai 2011)

Pas forcément&#8230; On n'est pas confronté aux microbes donc moins immunisé&#8230;

Pourquoi nous posons-nous toutes ces questions ?


----------



## jp.pilet (31 Mai 2011)

Elle est bien bonne... Pour faire avancer le schmilblik tiens pardi 
Mais... Est-ce qu'il avance réellement ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Mai 2011)

Je ne sais pas, je ne l'ai jamais vu.

C'est quoi/qui le schmilblik ?


----------



## Franck72 (31 Mai 2011)

Le schmilblick est un &#339;uf&#8230;

Sinon, ça va ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Mai 2011)

Moi, oui  Merci de demander.

Et toi, comment ça va ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Mai 2011)

Ca va tranquille aussi, je massacre des scripts Aix 

Mais dis moi, ce schmilblik, qu'est ce qu'il est devenu ?


----------



## Franck72 (31 Mai 2011)

Il s'est suicidé parce qu'on ne s'intéressait plus à lui&#8230;






C'EST GRAVE DOCTEUR ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Mai 2011)

Au niveau des oreilles ça a l'air douloureux :sleep:

Avait il des enfants ?


----------



## Franck72 (31 Mai 2011)

Affirmatif :






Demain, c'est le week-end ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Mai 2011)

Heu, non, vendredi je suis de corvée d'patates à l'usine :sleep::hein:

Qui fait le pont (pas la ponte) ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2011)

Moi 

Tu pars en vacance en juillet-août ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Mai 2011)

Non, j'ai trouvé un job d'été.

Quelle est la réaction de ton entourage quand tu as acheté ton Mac ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Mai 2011)

Aucune réaction, il s'en foutent 

Tu vas te passer d'Internet pendant tes vacances ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Mai 2011)

Non, jamais de la vie 

Ça t'énerve quand ta box saute ?


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Juin 2011)

Oui ça me gonfle mais depuis que j'ai quitté Free, tout va mieux 

Tu penses que les fournisseurs d'accès, tout comme les opérateurs téléphoniques s'entendent entre eux et nous prennent pour des vaches à lait ?


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Juin 2011)

Et comment mon commandant !
Peut-on éviter d' être des vaches à lait ?


----------



## Franck72 (1 Juin 2011)

C'est difficile&#8230; il faudrait être indépendant en tout point.

Est-on nous même des exploiteurs ?


----------



## supergrec (1 Juin 2011)

Oui clairement, nous exploitons "trop " les ressources de notre planète.

Héritons nous de la terre de nos parents ou l'empruntons nous a nos enfants ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Juin 2011)

Nous héritons de la terre de nos parents.

Es-tu impatient ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2011)

Oui

Tu es confiant ?


----------



## supergrec (2 Juin 2011)

Avoir confiance en soi est souvent le moteur de la vie.

Combien de temps pour cuire un oeuf a la coque ?


----------



## tirhum (2 Juin 2011)

3mn&#8230;
Et pour "aller se faire cuire un &#339;uf" ?!&#8230;


----------



## supergrec (2 Juin 2011)

Toute une vie, mais ça dépend de la personne qui t'y envoie :mouais:

La bêtise est-elle le propre de l'homme ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Juin 2011)

Oui, ça doit être dans nos gênes.

Dors-tu du côté droit ou côté gauche ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Juin 2011)

Un coup à droite, un coup à gauche.

Tu connais la chanson "L'opportuniste" ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Juin 2011)

Non, ça ne me dit rien.

Chanson de qui ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Juin 2011)

Dutronc père.

Aimes tu ce que fais Dutronc fils ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Juin 2011)

Oui.

Tu nous tiens au courant ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Juin 2011)

Faut prendre des risques dans la vie, vivons dangereusement ! Mangeons des carottes !

Il fait chaud chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2011)

Oui

Tu boiras une bonne bière bien fraîche ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Juin 2011)

Je dis pas non à une bière avec cette chaleur 

Un petit saut dans une piscine ?


----------



## supergrec (4 Juin 2011)

Oh non pas en ce moment. Quel sale temps chez moi pluie + vent

Quel temp pourri prefere-tu ?


----------



## ziommm (4 Juin 2011)

Un bon -10° bien sec, c'est le top.

On sort déjà les moustiquaires ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Juin 2011)

Oui, la bataille contre les moustiques va commencer.

Coup d'un soir ou petite-amie ?


----------



## supergrec (4 Juin 2011)

Les deux 

L'homme est il programmé pour l'infidélité ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (4 Juin 2011)

L'homme est programmé pour mourrir, c'est la seule chose dont on soit sûr...

Tu y penses souvent toi, à la mort?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Juin 2011)

Pas vraiment, ce serait déprimant.

La glace au chocolat est un anti-dépresseur ou est-ce un mensonge ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2011)

Il me semble que le chocolat contient du magnésium qui agit comme anti-dépresseur. Donc je pense que oui.

Sur quelle couverture d'album de Thrash metal peut on voir au second plan cinq chefs d&#8217;État ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Juin 2011)

La colle que tu nous poses.. Aucune idée.

Ne trouves-tu pas la vie de plus en plus cher ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2011)

C'était l'album Rust in Peace de Megadeath ( 1990 ).

Les dirigeants sur la couverture de cet album sont : John Major, premier ministre du Royaume-Uni.  Toshiki Kaifu, premier ministre du Japon. Richard von Weizsäcker, président de la RFA. Mikhaïl Gorbatchev, secrétaire général du PCUS et dirigeant de l'URSS. George.H.W Bush, 41ème président des États-Unis. 











Pas spécialement de plus en plus cher, j'essaie de gérer au mieux mon budget.


Penses-tu que les Apples Stores devraient être plus nombreux en Europe ?


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Juin 2011)

Posons la question à SJ
Sont-ils utiles pour le consommateur ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Juin 2011)

Oui, c'est bien pour cela que beaucoup d'entreprises imitent les Apple Stores.

Ton animal préféré ?


----------



## ziommm (5 Juin 2011)

Le chat.

Ton chocolat préféré ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Juin 2011)

Le chocolat au lait.

Temps orageux ce soir chez toi ?


----------



## ziommm (6 Juin 2011)

Oui, orageux, et chaud.

Pas cool pour dormir.

Tu portes des chemises dans la vie de tous les jours ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2011)

Oui, presque tous les jours.

Dans quel musée peux-tu admirer une sculpture grecque à laquelle il manque les bras ?

( nom de la sculpture + nom du musée ).


----------



## Old Timer (6 Juin 2011)

La Vénus de Milo au Louvre.


D'où vient l'expression " avoir quelque chose sur le bout de la langue "


----------



## GrInGoo (6 Juin 2011)

Je pense que tu as l'idée mais elle ne veut pas se formuler. Doù l'avoir sur le bout de la langue. 

D'ailleurs, tu penses quoi des piercings à la langue ?


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Juin 2011)

Essentiellement féminins... Il faudrait demander aux copains de ces dames 
Est-ce que la santé en pâti ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Juin 2011)

Aucune idée.

Y'a pas un toubib sur le fil pour nous fournir quelques éléments de réponse ?


----------



## GrInGoo (6 Juin 2011)

Je veux être le docteur love mais ça s'arrêtera là  

Tu penses qu'en terme de customisation, on est sans limite avec le corps humain ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Juin 2011)

Ni plus, ni moins qu'avec une vieille Impala.

T'as des projets de customisation ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Juin 2011)

Non, je ne suis pas fan de tuning.

Vas-tu suivre le WWDC ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Juin 2011)

Non, je lirai le compte-rendu quand il sera fini.

Es-tu impatient de savoir ce qu'il va en ressortir ?


----------



## ziommm (6 Juin 2011)

Oui, et particulièrement la keynote d'intro.

Outre ma passion pour les produits Apple, les conférences menées par Jobs sont toujours d'une grande qualité, que ce soit diction,ambiance, scénographie, humour... Et c'est rare, même de la part de professionnels.

T'aimes les boutiques de souvenirs ?

EDIT : Doublé, problèmes de connexion ^^" .


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Juin 2011)

Oui, mais c'est mon porte monnaie qui n'aime pas ces boutiques.

Tu fumes ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2011)

Oui, régulièrement. Mais il est rare que je fume plus de cinq cigarettes par jour.

Est-ce que tu penses installer Mac OS X Lion dès qu'il sera disponible ou attendras-tu un peu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Juin 2011)

Non, j'attendrai que Mac OS Lion sorte en support CD. Je ne veux pas le télécharger directement sur l'App Store.

As-tu lu les nouvelles du WWDC ?


----------



## GrInGoo (7 Juin 2011)

Je l'ai suivi en live, comme toujours. J'attendais l'iPhone 5. 

Dois je me rabattre sur l'iPhone 4 ?


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Juin 2011)

Là est la question... Cela dépend de ton degré d'impatience et de tes besoins. J'attend l'iPhone 5
Est-ce un bon choix ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Juin 2011)

Peut-être oui, ou non :love:

Vas tu utiliser iCloud ?


----------



## ziommm (7 Juin 2011)

Bah pour l'instant j'ai rien d'autre qu'un mac, donc ça ne servira pas à grand chose.

Mais si je craque pour un iPad, ou un iPhone, surement oui, pour prendre les notes en classe et centraliser le tout, ça doit être le top.

Et iTunes Match ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Juin 2011)

Oui sûrement 

Aurais-tu aimé aller au WWDC ?




badmonkeyman a dit:


> Non, j'attendrai que Mac OS Lion sorte en support CD. Je ne veux pas le télécharger directement sur l'App Store.



Apparemment, Mac OS Lion n'est disponible que sur App Store =/


----------



## Franck72 (7 Juin 2011)

Ça doit être sympa le voyage&#8230; mais j'ai un problème avec les langues.

Snow Leopard est pas mal, non ?


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Juin 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Ça doit être sympa le voyage mais j'ai un problème avec les langues.
> 
> Snow Leopard est pas mal, non ?



La 9.2 aussi était très bien
Jusqu'où faut-il aller?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Juin 2011)

Jusqu'à la gare, ensuite prendre la rue à droite.

Le métier que tu voulais faire quand tu étais enfant ?


----------



## GrInGoo (7 Juin 2011)

Océanographe. Aujourdhui, je ne vois l'océan qu'une fois par an ... :mouais:

Y a t'il toujours un écart entre le prévu/imaginé et la réalité ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Juin 2011)

Selon Platon ... aucune idée  Je dirai un don.

Brosse à dent classique ou brosse à dent électrique ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Juin 2011)

Classique.

Combien de fois par jour ?


----------



## Franck72 (8 Juin 2011)

2 à 3 fois idem pour le sexe 

L'hygiène est essentielle pour vous ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Juin 2011)

Oui.

Tu te laves les mains après tes 2 ou 3 fois par jour ? :love:


----------



## Franck72 (8 Juin 2011)

Faut bien, sinon ça colle&#8230;

On va pas un peu loin là ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Juin 2011)

Un peu, mais il faut se perdre pour savoir où on veut réellement aller.

Si t'as regardé la keynote d'avant hier, ne trouves-tu pas le patron d'Apple plus mince et moins énergétique que les fois précédentes ?


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Juin 2011)

Bien sûr... Je doute que sa maladie guérisse 
mais ne sommes-nous pas tous malade de la Vie ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Juin 2011)

Oui, car on meurt tous à la fin. La vie est une malade..

Manges-tu sainement ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Juin 2011)

J'essaie mais en m'autorisant quelques écarts.

Bois-tu sainement ?


----------



## Franck72 (8 Juin 2011)

Jamais d'eau dans mon vin ni de glaçons dans mon whisky&#8230;

Mourir en bonne santé, n'est-ce pas sarcastique ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Juin 2011)

Un peu oui.

T'as mouru souvent ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Juin 2011)

Oui, ça m'arrive de ne plus donner de signe de vie quand je veux rester seul.

Ton jeu vidéo favori ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2011)

NBA 2K11

Et celui que tu aimes le moins ?


----------



## Franck72 (8 Juin 2011)

Tous les jeux de foot&#8230; de toutes façons, je n'aime pas le foot&#8230;

Suis-je le seul ?


----------



## Old Timer (8 Juin 2011)

Oh que non!

Aimez-vous le hockey sur glace?


----------



## Aescleah (8 Juin 2011)

Oui!

Et sur gazon, t'aimes bien?..


----------



## Pamoi (8 Juin 2011)

je préfère le gazon au hockey, pour être franc 

Et les descentes à la cave, t'aimes bien aussi ??


----------



## Aescleah (8 Juin 2011)

Evidemment.

La spéléo c'est mon truc, les grottes sombre et humides, j'adore.

Toi aussi, tu aimes explorer d'inconnues contrées?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Juin 2011)

Oui, j'aime bien partir découvrir des nouveaux paysages.

Aimes-tu la photographie ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Juin 2011)

Oui, beaucoup.

As tu un Leica ?


----------



## Franck72 (9 Juin 2011)

Un bon vieux Nikon Coolpix d'y à 10 ans  tu prends 4 photos avec le flash et plus de batterie :rateau:

Les reflex numériques sont-ils fiables ?


----------



## NED (9 Juin 2011)

Mouais, ça dépend du temps...
Mais pourquoi on coupe les rosiers au printemps (merde alors)


----------



## Franck72 (9 Juin 2011)

Pour qu'un rosier soit beau, il doit souffrir et produire plein de fleurs&#8230;

Rose ou tulipe ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Juin 2011)

Tulipe.

T'aimes les fleurs ?


----------



## mikita (9 Juin 2011)

oui 
c'est bien plus beau que les bonbons
mais moins bons
t'aime les tagadas


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Juin 2011)

Moyennement, je préfère les bonbons au cola.

Ton parfum ?


----------



## Pamoi (9 Juin 2011)

Pour un homme de Caron

Peux tu répéter 3 fois de suite les 2 phrases suivantes:

Three Swedish switched witches watch three Swiss Swatch watch switches. 
Which Swedish switched witch watches which Swiss Swatch watch switch ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Juin 2011)

Énorme ces 2 phrases, non je n'y arrive pas :hein::hein:

Tu y arrives toi ?


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Juin 2011)

Non, du tout. 

tu crois qu'un chasseur sachant chasser sans son chien est un bon chasseur ?


----------



## Old Timer (9 Juin 2011)

Peut-être!


Est-ce que c'est lui qui a flingué le chien?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Juin 2011)

Si oui, il est clair que c'est un mauvais chasseur 

As-tu planifié tes vacances ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2011)

Non, mais je peux très bien partir à la dernière minute, sans avoir rien prévu.

Penses-tu que c'est une erreur de la part d'Apple de ne pas proposer Mac OS X Lion sur DVD ?


----------



## pedraw (10 Juin 2011)

oui

crois tu qu'ils vont faire une licence famille...ou que c'est simplement pour transformer nos stations en itouch/pad GEANTS ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Juin 2011)

Je ne sais pas, laissons Apple nous surprendre.

Ton réalisateur préféré ?


----------



## ziommm (10 Juin 2011)

Guy Ritchie

Ta série TV préférée ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2011)

OZ

Pourquoi appelle t-on le prophète de l'Islam Mohamed par plusieurs noms ?


----------



## GrInGoo (10 Juin 2011)

C'est surement ces petits surnoms :mouais: 

T'as des surnoms dont tu as honte ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Juin 2011)

Oui, mais je les garderai pour moi :love::rateau:

Est-ce que ta femme/compagne t'appelle par un surnom ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Juin 2011)

Oui, mais seulement quand on est entre nous 

Avec tous les nouveaux fonctionnalités de Lion, crois-tu qu'on devrait tous s'équiper d'un trackpad (pour ceux qui ont un Mac fixe) ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Juin 2011)

A priori oui

As tu les mains agiles ?


----------



## Franck72 (10 Juin 2011)

Je me débrouille&#8230;

et toi ?


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Juin 2011)

Ma foi oui, et même les mains vertes !
Cela nécessite-t-il ipso facto d'avoir les pieds bleus ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Juin 2011)

D'après le vendeur de LeroyMerlin, c'est très joli 

Éteinds-tu ton ordinateur le soir ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Juin 2011)

Aucune idée, mon gazon en plastique est plutôt stable.

As tu un balcon ?


----------



## Franck72 (10 Juin 2011)

Dans l'ordre :

Oui j'éteins mon iMac le soir

Oui, j'ai un petit balcon (enfin deux avec celui de ma femme :love

Ça vous arrive souvent de répondre en même temps ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Juin 2011)

Faut croire que oui 

Allez, je me répète : éteinds-tu ton ordinateur le soir ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Juin 2011)

Une fois par semaine en général.

Utilises tu d'autres OS à la maison ?


----------



## Franck72 (10 Juin 2011)

OS de mon iPhone&#8230; et celui de mon vieux Mac parfois (OS 9)

Nostalgie sur les vieux Mac ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Juin 2011)

Un peu, j'aimais bien eMac.

Ta première console ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2011)

Super Nes

Tu joues sur Mac ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Juin 2011)

Oui, je joue à Call of Duty 4, Sid Meier's Pirates et à Age of Empire 3.

Préfères-tu jouer sur une console ou sur un ordinateur ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2011)

Console

Tu habites en ville ou à la campagne ?


----------



## claud (11 Juin 2011)

en ville

as-tu mal quelque part en ce moment ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Juin 2011)

Mal aux pieds, j'ai trop couru hier ...

Tu fais du jogging  ?


----------



## claud (11 Juin 2011)

quelle horreur !

un grand nom du XI° siècle ?


----------



## supergrec (11 Juin 2011)

Guillaume 1er

Que pense tu des cours d'histoire de l'education national ?


----------



## claud (12 Juin 2011)

L'abandon de la chronologie des grands faits historiques conduit à un échec, me semble-t-il.

Que penses-tu des nouvelles méthodes d'apprentissage de la lecture (et de l'écriture) à l'école primaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2011)

Je ne sais pas 

Quelles sont-elles ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Juin 2011)

La répétition.

Pizza ou lasagne ou spaghetti ?


----------



## claud (13 Juin 2011)

spaghetti

quel était l'enjeu de la bataille d'Hastings ?


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Juin 2011)

Guillaume le Conquérant, duc de Normandie, entreprend la conquête de l'Angleterre.

Quel intérêt ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Juin 2011)

Aucun, nous sommes au XXIème siècle 

Ton passe temps favori ?


----------



## supergrec (13 Juin 2011)

Bidouillé mon ordi.

Quel sport pratique tu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Juin 2011)

Disons que je pratique un sport très commun qui consiste à s'allonger dans un lit confortable 

Glace au chocolat ou vanille ?


----------



## supergrec (13 Juin 2011)

A choisir entre les deux : vanille mais je préfère de loin un bon jambon cru de Bayonne 

Si tes a la bourre : Fast food, pizza ou surgeler ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2011)

> Quel sport pratique tu ?


Aucun, mais je marche régulièrement. Dans le métro je choisis d'emprunter les escaliers plutôt que les escalators, j'aimerai apprendre un art martial, le Systema ( russe ) et/ou le Karaté ( japonais ).



> Si tes a la bourre : Fast food, pizza ou surgeler ?


Pizza.


Tu préfères la voiture ou la moto ?


----------



## ziommm (13 Juin 2011)

Voiture, j'ai de mauvaises expériences avec les 2 roues motorisés 

T'as eu l'occasion de tester le nouveau Duke Nukem ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Juin 2011)

Non, pas encore. Mais il va être tellement énorme 

Fan de Duke Nukem ?


----------



## ziommm (13 Juin 2011)

bah au risque de te décevoir, je l'étais, mais ce nouvel opus m'a vraiment dégoûté, il aurait mieux fait de rester à l'état de vaporware, et je crois que je vais en rester au 3D, le seul vrai.

Une passion qui ne touche pas aux technologies ?


----------



## GrInGoo (13 Juin 2011)

Le VTT et la moto

Tu fais du vtt ?


----------



## supergrec (13 Juin 2011)

Oui, a mon rythme mais j'adore ça

Quel VTT utilise tu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Juin 2011)

Un VTT acheté à 80e à Carrefour, j'en ai marre qu'on me les vole chaque fois que je m'achète un à plus de 300e ... Au bout du 3ème, y en a marre 

Connais-tu toi aussi le fléau du vélo volé ?


----------



## supergrec (13 Juin 2011)

Oh non, moi j'habite en campagne et pas de risque de vol.

Doit on remettre la peine de mort pour les violeur ou pédophile ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2011)

Non. On doit l'abolir au Japon, Chine, USA.

Est-ce que tu penses que c'est une décision importante du premier septennat de François Mitterrand ? ( l'abolition de la peine de mort ).


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Juin 2011)

Tonton Mitterrand, connais pô 

Crois-tu qu'il y a quelques choses après la mort ?


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Juin 2011)

Mon Dieu !!!! Quelle question de la poussière a la réincarnation en passant par le ou les paradis ou les terres de Bouddha, tout un espace à explorer 
Mais après ?


----------



## dumas75 (14 Juin 2011)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Tonton Mitterrand, connais pô
> 
> Crois-tu qu'il y a quelques choses après la mort ?


Il y a RIEN.
Mais après RIEN il y a quoi ?


----------



## GrInGoo (14 Juin 2011)

Le vide. 

T'as peur du vide ?


----------



## Franck72 (14 Juin 2011)

Surtout quand c'est mon verre&#8230;

Peur du bide ?


----------



## supergrec (14 Juin 2011)

surtout quand c'est mon ventre.

Pour les femmes tu préfère string, culotte ou tanga ?


----------



## just1 (14 Juin 2011)

Je préfères sans rien 
Est ce normal?


----------



## GrInGoo (14 Juin 2011)

Non, la beauté du naturel  

D'ailleurs avec ou sans maquillage ?


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Juin 2011)

Peu importe du moment que c'est plaisant
Nos désirs sont-ils la projection de nos phantasmes ?


----------



## Franck72 (14 Juin 2011)

je ne pense pas que cela aille de paire : nous pouvons désirer une personne sans pour autant phantasmer dessus. Le phantasme n'est qu'une expression d'un désir plus bestial que sentimental. Par contre, l'un empêche pas l'autre&#8230;

L'interdit et le tabou sont-ils attirant parce-qu'ils le sont (interdit et tabou) ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Juin 2011)

Pas compris.

T'aurais pas un Efferalgan ?


----------



## Franck72 (14 Juin 2011)

J'ai du Doliprane® si tu veux&#8230;

Qu'est-ce que t'as pas compris ?


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Juin 2011)

L'indicible bien sur
Le tréfonds des bas-fonds est-il perceptible en surface ?


----------



## romrom59 (14 Juin 2011)

Oui, c'est le noir que tu vois en bas !  

Qu'as-tu comme voiture très chère ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Juin 2011)

Une Lamborghini 1/18 

Ta motivation personnelle pour te lever chaque matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2011)

En ce moment je me lève en début d'après-midi...

Tu valides laquelle de ces affirmations ?

- Je rêve ma vie.

- Je vis mes rêves.


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Juin 2011)

Je vis mes rêves mais je continue de rêver pour avancer. 

Tu penses qu'on peut réaliser tous ses rêves ?


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Juin 2011)

Pourquoi pas... Il suffit de rêver juste !
Le propre du rêve n'est-il pas justement de le rester ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h25 ----------

Bonjour à tous


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juin 2011)

Parfois oui, parfois non.

Ton dernier rêve qui s'est réalisé ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Juin 2011)

Dernièrement, aucun de mes rêves se sont réalisés 

Si tu rencontres un génie, lui demanderais-tu la paix dans la monde ou garderais-tu le souhait pour toi ?


----------



## supergrec (15 Juin 2011)

Si je rencontre un génie il va me proposé 3 voeux. 

Le premier sera la paix dans le monde
Le deuxieme être immensément rihe
le troisieme 1000000 voeux de plus 

Et toi quel serai tes voeux ?


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Juin 2011)

la Sagesse...
Peut-être vaut-il mieux faire que faire des vux ?


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Juin 2011)

Je sais pas si nos vies auraient un sens alors. 

Alors, bien mangé ?


----------



## supergrec (15 Juin 2011)

non, je suis déçu, je me suis fait une escalope de veau elle etait pas terrible.

Mais la je me régale avec ma glace gout brownie 

Quel est ton plat préférer ?


----------



## Franck72 (15 Juin 2011)

Jarret de porc braisé à la bière avec ses pommes de terres&#8230;

Ton dessert préféré ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2011)

Je dirais la Panna cotta, mais il y en a dautres...

Le dernière fois que tu es allé au restaurant ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Juin 2011)

Dimanche.

Manges-tu souvent aux fast food ?


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Juin 2011)

Encore à midi j'y étais .... 

Quick ou Mac Do ?


----------



## ziommm (15 Juin 2011)

McDo, les eurodeals, c'est les pied. 

Tu préfère pas une bonne friterie ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Juin 2011)

Pas vraiment pourtant j'aime les frites  

Aimes-tu cuisiner ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2011)

Oui

Quel est le plat que tu cuisines le mieux ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juin 2011)

Les endives braisées au jambon (entre autres).

Et toi ?


----------



## romrom59 (15 Juin 2011)

Moi, c'est les escalopes de dinde !  Avec un bon petit riz au curry là !  


& Toi, petit gars, quel est ton but dans la vie ?!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2011)

Spaghetti arrabbiata ( entre autres ). ( et c'est pas mon but dans la vie ! lol ! )

Quel est l'aliment dont tu ne pourrais pas te passer ?


----------



## supergrec (15 Juin 2011)

La viande

Crois tu que Nicolas Hulot peut devenir notre président ?


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Juin 2011)

Non, il a des arguments mais ne peut pas parler de trop des portefeuilles ( de l'argent en général) 

Tu as mangé quoi comme dessert ce soir ?


----------



## ziommm (15 Juin 2011)

Nutella à la cuillère. :love:

T'aimes le café froid ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juin 2011)

Parfois oui.

Et le thé glacé ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2011)

Oui, mais je préfère le café froid/glacé.

D'après toi, quelle est la boisson la plus rafraîchissante l'été ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juin 2011)

Perrier Menthe.

ou une bière fraîche ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Juin 2011)

Une petite bière alors, il se fait tard 

Nuit blanche ?


----------



## GrInGoo (16 Juin 2011)

Non, la dernière que j'ai faite, c'était pour une course de 24h de Solex ! 

Et toi, combien d'heure de sommeil cette nuit ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2011)

4 

Tu fais souvent des cauchemars ?


----------



## GrInGoo (16 Juin 2011)

Non, pas de cauchemars, pas de rêve, je mets en veille 

Tu fais des rêves loufoques des fois ?


----------



## Franck72 (16 Juin 2011)

Ce sont les meilleurs&#8230;

Vous vous souvenez facilement de vos rêves ?


----------



## supergrec (16 Juin 2011)

ça dépend. Des fois je vois un truc, parle d'une chose et d'un coup je me rappel de mon rêve.

La science n'a pas encore découvert toute les signification et secret des rêves, pensez vous que vos rêve reflète votre enfance et vos phobie ?


----------



## Franck72 (16 Juin 2011)

Il paraît que le cerveau profite de la nuit pour "purger"&#8230; Alors peut-être ?

Vous avez des choses à vous reprocher ?


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Juin 2011)

Ooooh que ouiiii !:rateau:
Est ce utile de chercher la perfection ?


----------



## supergrec (16 Juin 2011)

La chercher oui, la trouvé on s'en fou. Le plus important est de ce dépasser et toujours avancé !!

the show must go on

Le travail est-il le moteur de la vie ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Juin 2011)

Dans notre société oui.

Safari, M. firefox ou Chrome ?


----------



## Franck72 (16 Juin 2011)

Ça dépend de là où je vais&#8230; Certains sites ne fonctionnent correctement qu'avec Firefox et d'autres avec Safari&#8230;

Il est bien Chrome ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Juin 2011)

Aucune idée, je tourne exclusivement qu'avec Safari.

Si Apple continue à prendre de la place sur le parc informatique mondial, crois-tu que les virus et autres logiciels malveillants suivront ?


----------



## supergrec (16 Juin 2011)

malheureusement oui. Aucun système n'es protéger a 100 %

et tu pour ou contre le système fermé Apple ( app store ) ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2011)

Bof mais je fais avec.

Pourquoi dit-on ''mettre pavillon bas'' ?


----------



## Aescleah (17 Juin 2011)

Il existe pas mal d'expressions qui nous viennent de la marine, et celle-ci en fait partie.
Car le pavillon qui nous intéresse n'est pas la coquette petite maison de banlieue, mais le drapeau qui, sur un bateau et dès le XVIe siècle, indiquait la compagnie ou la nationalité de ce qui devenait ainsi un OFPI, Objet Flottant Parfaitement Identifié.

Avant le XIIIe siècle, le pavillon était une tente militaire utilisée par les armées en campagne.
C'est par analogie de forme avec le morceau de tissu qui servait à la fabrication de ces tentes simplistes que le terme a fini par désigner ce drapeau de la marine (entre autres significations).

Lorsque, avant ou pendant un combat, un bateau mettait pavillon bas, donc descendait son drapeau de son mât, c'était pour signaler qu'il se rendait, refusait ou abandonnait le combat.
Au figuré, depuis la fin du XVIIe siècle et dans beaucoup d'autres situations, mais surtout dans les compétitions sportives, mettre pavillon bas ou baisser pavillon, c'est s'avouer vaincu ou abandonner.

L'internet peut-il répondre à toutes les questions?


----------



## Franck72 (17 Juin 2011)

Encore faut-il savoir quoi et où chercher !

Quelque regrets quant aux minitel ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Juin 2011)

J'aimais bien les jeux du minitel, mon père m'en a collé une quand il a vu la facture mais ça en valait le coup 

Quelle box d'opérateur internet avez-vous ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Juin 2011)

@Ibaby : Elle est où ta question ? 

Tu manges quoi ce soir ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Juin 2011)

Des pâtes.

Regardes tu Thalassa ?


----------



## ziommm (17 Juin 2011)

Je trouve cette émission vraiment déprimante, c'est le symbole d'une soirée où l'on a vraiment, mais alors, vraiment rien d'autre à foutre. 

Tu regardes Man VS Wild ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Juin 2011)

Oui, quand je zappe dessus.

Tu fais quoi ce soir ?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Juin 2011)

je regarde man vs wild en patagonie. 

t'aurais aimé être dans les commandos ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Juin 2011)

Oui, ça me plairait bien mais je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir le mental pour 

As-tu fait le service militaire ?


----------



## GrInGoo (18 Juin 2011)

La JAPD oui ! Une seule journée ! 

Tu trouves que ca manque le service militaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2011)

Absolument, pas pour les ordres bêtes et méchants, mais pour apprendre 

Es-tu un soldat citoyen ? (c'est spécifique à un pays)


----------



## thunderheart (18 Juin 2011)

Non, pas vraiment.

Trouves tu Bear Grylls drôle ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Juin 2011)

Drôle ? Non, mais sérieux oui ! 

Regardes-tu les enquêtes impossibles avec Pierre Bellemare ?


----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2011)

Nan mais je te jure ! A-t-on idée de poser des trucs pareils comme question ?! Même bourré je n'oserais pas&#8230;

Du coup, ça m'a coupé l'envie de poser une question&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2011)

La Culture dénature t-elle l'homme ?

( vous pouvez développer ou me rendre votre copie par messagerie ).


----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2011)

Oh toi tu cherches les problèmes&#8230;

Connais-tu la quote-part du budget du_ ministère de la culture et des télécommunications _allouée aux arts plastiques pour l'année 2011 ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2011)

Moi je ne suis pas un bisounours...

Pour répondre à ta question : Non, je l'ignore.

Étais-tu un bon élève ? ou  rentrais-tu dans le cadre scolaire ?


----------



## supergrec (19 Juin 2011)

Elève moyen. :sleep:

Croit tu qu'il y ai un âge limite pour reprendre ses étude ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2011)

Non, je pense pas. Pas d'âge limite.

Si c'était à refaire, dans quel pays d'Europe ou du monde tu souhaiterais suivre une scolarité ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2011)

En Chine j'ai toujours voulu faire des ballons.

Bois-tu beaucoup d'eau ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2011)

Régulièrement, oui.

Aimes-tu un bon vin rouge ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Juin 2011)

Oh ouiiiiiiii, du Brouilly pour ce midi.

Es tu un viandard ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2011)

Pas trop.

Et les légumes et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Juin 2011)

Équation impossible moi et les légumes 

Manges-tu 5 fruits et légumes par jour ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2011)

Non

Tu fais quoi dans la vie ?


----------



## Pamoi (19 Juin 2011)

exact, la preuve:

quoi ?


----------



## GrInGoo (20 Juin 2011)

Je suis ingénieur dans le BTP. 

Tu penses que c'est un monde de brut ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2011)

Pas du tout, j'ai connu plein de gens sympa dans ce domaine

Aimes-tu voyager ?


----------



## Franck72 (20 Juin 2011)

J'adore ! Que ce soit en France ou à l'étranger&#8230;

D'ailleurs, les vacances, c'est en France ou Ailleurs ?


----------



## GrInGoo (20 Juin 2011)

Souvent ailleurs mais il y a pourtant de belles choses en France ? 

Peux tu en donner un exemple ?


----------



## Franck72 (20 Juin 2011)

Les gorges de l'Ardèche, Cauterets dans les Pyrénées, La Vallée de la Loire et ses châteaux, etc.

Une préférence pour un lieu en particulier ?


----------



## NED (20 Juin 2011)

La centrale nucléaire de la Hague! Magnifique site à visiter si on arrive à rentrer 
Moi je revient de New york, sympa mais content de rentrer quand même.
Je préfère la californie, et vous aux USA, y'a un endroit qui vous botte?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2011)

c'est l'arkansas 

Qu'aimez-vous visiter en Espagne ?


----------



## Franck72 (20 Juin 2011)

Le Portugal 

Venise ou Rome ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Juin 2011)

Venise avec sa chérie, Rome avec ses amis.

Voiture, train ou avion ?


----------



## GrInGoo (20 Juin 2011)

Avion + voiture, rapide et efficace. 

Tu penses quoi des retards de train ?


----------



## supergrec (20 Juin 2011)

Je pense que c'est une honte. Et plus généralement un scandale des employé de la SNCF qui sous prétexte de nous tenir par les couil...  dispose de privilège ( 13 eme mois, retraite a 55 ans ) 

On aura tout vue. J'en aurai tellement en dire sur cette entreprise et ses salarié.

Que pense tu des différence entre le secteur privé et le public ?


----------



## collodion (20 Juin 2011)

Un fossé. Adepte de la marche à pied ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Un fossé. Adepte de la marche à pied ?



OUi  

As-tu essayé de marcher sur les mains :love:


----------



## collodion (20 Juin 2011)

Oui étant jeune. Mais ça n'a jamais durer longtemps.

Quels sont tes hobbits ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Juin 2011)

Merry et Pepin 

Fan de Seigneurs des Anneaux ?


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Juin 2011)

Bien aimé... Préfère James Boooond 
As tu déjà fait du Tir à l'Arc ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2011)

en tant que gamin, oui

aimes-tu tirer à la carabine ?


----------



## supergrec (20 Juin 2011)

Tiré oui, mais ça dépend quoi 

Légalisé les armes en France comme aux USA ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2011)

pourquoi pas 

pour tirer sur quoi ? qui ?


----------



## supergrec (20 Juin 2011)

Les plus belles femmes 

Blonde ou Brune ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2011)

Quel dilemme :love:

Grande ou petite ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Juin 2011)

qu'importe...

Nettoie tu tes légumes depuis l'affaire du "concombre" ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Juin 2011)

Je ne mange plus de légume, c'est plus simple 

Joues-tu d'un instrument ?


----------



## supergrec (20 Juin 2011)

Non mais j'aurai aimé savoir joué de la guitare.

Quel genre de musique écoute tu ?


----------



## ziommm (20 Juin 2011)

A peu près de tout, du classique au death metal, en passant par la soul, blues, classic rock, metal, alt, electro, rave, trip, trance, psyche, drum&bass, et j'en passe...

Par contre, la pop, et le rap, ça passe moins bien, mis à part quelques titres en particulier.

Et si tu devais en choisir un ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Juin 2011)

Je ne choisirai pas comme j'écoute un peu de tout 

Crois-tu au miracle ?


----------



## supergrec (20 Juin 2011)

Non j'ai perdu espoir, déjà 2 ans que je joue a euromillion 

et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2011)

Au miracle ?

La partie mystique de ma personne oui, la partie scientifique non.

Penses-tu que c'est une erreur des Américains que d'avoir arrêté les navettes spatiales ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Juin 2011)

Vu le prix que ça coute pour lancer ces machins dans l'espace, non je ne pense pas que ce soit une erreur, d'autant plus que ça pollue vraiment la terre chaque décollage. 

Vas-tu aller voter l'année prochaine ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2011)

Oui mais...

Je préférerai avoir mon avion ou jet perso comme Bruce Dickinson ( Iron Maiden ).

Penses-tu que le transport aérien soit sûr ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Juin 2011)

Oui, il y a peu d'accidents aériens.

Pour ou contre les centrales nucléaires ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2011)

Je pense que c'est compliqué et on ne peut pas répondre sans développer un minimum.
Je ne vois pas actuellement d'énergie alternative en mesure de fournir suffisamment.

Aimerais-tu développer des supers pouvoirs ?


----------



## ziommm (21 Juin 2011)

Uaip, une forme de synesthésie "absolue", ça doit être vraiment tripant !

Tu joues d'un instrument ?


----------



## GrInGoo (21 Juin 2011)

Non, aucun ! 

Tu penses qu'on est un peu plus créatif quand on est musicien ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2011)

Si le musicien est compositeur ... oui

La destruction est-elle créative ?


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Juin 2011)

Non bien sur, mais elle laisse place à la création
Faut-il détruire pour créer ?


----------



## supergrec (21 Juin 2011)

Non, le plus important c'est de vendre. Sans financement pas de recherche, sans recherche pas révolution.

" it's amazing " n'es ce pas Steve 

La société de consommation tel qu'on la connais détruit t'elle la nature humaine ?

PS : vous avez 4 heures


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Juin 2011)

Le bac philo, je l'ai déjà passé une fois, ça me suffit hein 

Crois tu que la baccalauréat a encore une valeur ?


----------



## Franck72 (21 Juin 2011)

Ça dépend à combien tu l'achètes&#8230;

C'est quoi ton niveau d'études ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Juin 2011)

Je suis actuellement en L1 à l'UPMC 

As-tu beaucoup d'amis ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2011)

Un seul depuis 35 ans, beaucoup d'anciens collègues...

As-tu un chat ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Juin 2011)

Non

As tu un chien ?


----------



## supergrec (21 Juin 2011)

Bientot, un petit malinois 

Whisky ou Pastis ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Juin 2011)

Whisky, sans hésiter.

Avec ou sans glace ?


----------



## GrInGoo (21 Juin 2011)

Sans glace, le goût est meilleur ! 

Une marque de Whisky préféré ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Juin 2011)

Je n'aime pas l'alcool.

Eau du robinet ou eau en bouteille ?


----------



## supergrec (21 Juin 2011)

bouteille.

Sans alcool la fête est plus folle ??


----------



## ziommm (21 Juin 2011)

Pas nécessairement, mais plus propre, et elle se termine souvent mieux.

Plutôt boites de nuit ou soirée peinard entre amis ?


----------



## supergrec (21 Juin 2011)

Plutôt soirée peinard entre amis.

Ton style : plutôt costard cravate cheveux gominé ou short marcel et brindille a la bouche ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2011)

Entre les deux 

Ça n'existe pas ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Juin 2011)

Si, toi.

Santiags ou pataugas ?


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Juin 2011)

Si bien sûr... Naturel en sommes 
Rechercher le naturel est-il bénéfique ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h53 ----------

Aaarg... Toasted by TH

Pataugas dans le jardin, claquettes le reste de l'année
Les doigts de pied en éventail est-ce bénéfique ?


----------



## collodion (22 Juin 2011)

Oui ça fait respirer la peau.

Qu'est ce qui vous fais courir ?


----------



## Franck72 (22 Juin 2011)

Un chien qui à les crocs&#8230;

Tendez-vous toujours l'autre joue ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2011)

Ben non :rose:

Quel temps fait-il chez vous ?


----------



## supergrec (22 Juin 2011)

il pleut 

Montagne ou plage ?


----------



## Franck72 (22 Juin 2011)

Montagne, sans hésiter.

Gîte ou camping ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2011)

Hôtel...

Seul ou accompagné ?


----------



## supergrec (22 Juin 2011)

Accompagné.

Crois tu au paradis ?


----------



## Franck72 (22 Juin 2011)

Un coin paradisiaque, oui&#8230; Mais le paradis, bof&#8230; pour moi, ça ne sert qu'à faire espérer les gens.

Croyant ?


----------



## supergrec (22 Juin 2011)

Oui depuis que j'ai perdu des être chère, j'espère de tout coeur les retrouvé la haut.

Tout ce qui ne tue pas rend plus fort ?


----------



## Franck72 (22 Juin 2011)

Pour le caractère, c'est sur&#8230; Pour la maladie, j'en doute un peu.

Souvent malade ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Juin 2011)

Rarement.

Auto-médication ou vas-tu chez le médecin ?


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Juin 2011)

Médecin dans tous les cas. 

Tu penses que certaines médecins avec des honoraires libres et pas toujours remboursé en profite ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Juin 2011)

Tant qu'il y a de l'argent à la clé, les gens en profitent. Les médecins sont des gens aussi 

Crois-tu au bien fait de l'acupuncture ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2011)

Ouille ça pique ...

Crois-tu en toi ?


----------



## collodion (22 Juin 2011)

suffisamment pour pas me laisser marcher sur les pieds.

Crois-tu aux autres ?


----------



## Pamoi (22 Juin 2011)

oui, jusqu'à ce qu'ils me prouvent (assez rapidement en général) que j'ai eu tort

regardes-tu la météo du lendemain ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Juin 2011)

Non, je me laisse surprendre, ça donne du piquant 

Il est quelle heure ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2011)

Ici 17:52 ... à Beebe 10:52

Aimes-tu les épinards ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Juin 2011)

Pas vraiment.

C'est bon ?


----------



## Aescleah (22 Juin 2011)

Vas-y, Francky!

Tu aimes la chanson française, la vraie?


----------



## Pamoi (22 Juin 2011)

Du genre Diam's, 113, Sexion d'assaut etc ?? Ouais c'est trop d'la balle !! je kiffe à mort

quel est le dernier film de Marc Dorcel (ou Philippe Clair) que tu as aimé ?


----------



## Aescleah (22 Juin 2011)

Je me tâte entre Rocco et les sex mercenaires, ou Blanche Fesse et les Sept Mains...

Ou peut-être L'aubergine est bien farcie?


----------



## Pamoi (22 Juin 2011)

j'opterai volontiers pour le 1er cité

Norman Rockwell est il un génie ??


----------



## Aescleah (22 Juin 2011)

Je n'en sais foutre rien!

Penses-tu qu'il l'était?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juin 2011)

Joker.

Gotlib est-il un génie ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2011)

Lequel ) :> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gottlieb

Que dire de Napoléon ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juin 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Lequel ) :> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gottlieb



Celui sans le "e" (pas Perec hein )



xondousan a dit:


> Que dire de Napoléon ?



Je préfère ne rien dire.

Que dire de la lessive Génie ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2011)

> *de pseudonyme Gotlib*, est un dessinateur et scénariste de bande dessinée français du XXe siècle.



Lave plus blanc, la lessive.

Que feras-tu de ta journée ?


----------



## GrInGoo (23 Juin 2011)

Surement rien, je suis en congé ! 

Est ce agréable que de ne rien prévoir et rien faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2011)

C'est salutaire, que de pouvoir faire le vide dans sa tête

Qui n'y arrive pas ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Juin 2011)

Les gens qui pensent trop.

Prends-tu des compléments alimentaires ?


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Juin 2011)

Oui bien sûr : Foie gras et bon vin 
Est-il indispensable de se "doper" dans la vie actuelle ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juin 2011)

Quand tu es un peu "down", ça peut aider.

Utilises tu le champoing (shampoing ?) Dop ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2011)

non, par contre Head & Shoulders 

fais-tu la sieste ?


----------



## Franck72 (23 Juin 2011)

Quand je peux et si je dois faire quelque chose tard dans la nuit&#8230;

Est-elle indispensable ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juin 2011)

Bénéfique en tout.

Qu'est ce que tu fais sur MacG au lieu de bosser ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2011)

Le boulot c'est quoi ? vive la retraite

Combien de temps avant cette retraite ?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juin 2011)

Peu importe!

Rien n'est vrai, tout est permis?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Juin 2011)

Oui, vive l'anarchie ! 

As-tu le permis ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2011)

Oui, je l'ai...

Que conduis-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2011)

Ma jambe

Tu te souvent de tes rêves ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2011)

Parfois, j'aime pas les persistants...

Tu tes lèves de quel pied ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (23 Juin 2011)

Une de mes huit pattes à tous les coups, mais laquelle 

T'aimes le goût un tantinet métallique du sang?


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Juin 2011)

bof... Non... je n'ai rien d'un vampire... Quoique un peu de boudin avec un bon verre de rouge 
Mais est-ce que le boudin a le goût du sang ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Juin 2011)

Je n'ai jamais "gouter" mon sang ... donc difficile de te répondre.

Aimes-tu le boudin ?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juin 2011)

Non, c'est dégueulasse.

Tu as vu que tu t'étais fait griller à "Fais moi voir un truc"?..


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2011)

? Non.

Aimerais-tu qu'on érige une pyramide à ta propre gloire ? ( moi oui ).


----------



## collodion (23 Juin 2011)

Il doit y avoir des frais de fonctionnement et du management de ressources humaines, non merci !

Quel est l'altitude maximal où tes pieds se sont posés ?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juin 2011)

J'en sais rien.

Depuis quand "altitude" est un mot masculin?


----------



## Pamoi (23 Juin 2011)

depuis que l'orthographe, la syntaxe et la grammaire sont devenus des trucs de vieux cons  réacs 

où est l'extrémité ?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juin 2011)

Tout au bout!

Mais de quoi


----------



## Pamoi (23 Juin 2011)

de tout.

tout a-t-il un bout ou deux ?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juin 2011)

L'Univers n'a aucun bout, lui.

T'arrives à joindre les deux bouts?


----------



## Pamoi (23 Juin 2011)

ça dépend des bouts. certains bouts oui, d'autres bouts non ...

l'univers n'aurait-il pas des bouts partout, plutôt ??


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Juin 2011)

Seulement si tu m'offres le billet d'avion et l'hôtel 5 étoiles 

Si je mets du parfum sur un billet de 5 euros, est-ce que l'expression "l'argent n'a pas d'odeur" reste valable ?


----------



## supergrec (24 Juin 2011)

Biensur, en gros ça veut dire que peut importe d'ou vien cette argent, ( argent sale ou propre ), tu t'en fou tu le prend et tu va nourir ta famille 

L'argent contribut-il au bonheur ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2011)

Pas forcément, essaye de vivre sans argent!!

De quelle couleur sont tes yeux?


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Juin 2011)

Bleus
et tes cheveux ?


----------



## Franck72 (24 Juin 2011)

L'argent ne fait pas le bonheur, mais il y contribue&#8230; telle est la devise complète.

Vous êtes riches ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2011)

Oui en impressions, sinon ça va 

fais-tu partie des t'as mal où? (TAMALOU)


----------



## Franck72 (24 Juin 2011)

Non, mais à celle des JAIBOBOLA&#8230;

Faites-vous partie d'une tribu particulière ?


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Juin 2011)

Oui la Tribu-terre
Mais de quoi ?


----------



## Franck72 (24 Juin 2011)

De celle que l'on aime&#8230;

Êtes-vous un brin écolo ou total green ?


----------



## collodion (24 Juin 2011)

Brin écolo Total, ils ne font pas dans le green.

S'il y a plus de voiture électrique, il y a plus de central nucléaire ?


----------



## supergrec (24 Juin 2011)

J'ai la naïveté de croire qu'un jours une énergie propre suffirai a alimenter toute la population.

Le nucléaire me dérange. Enfouir des déchet radioactifs, rien que ça, SA M'ENERVE

Mais qu'es ce qu'on va laisser a nos enfant ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2011)

rien de plus que nos parents (ils ont mis en route le nucléaire)

que penser, de ceux qui font tout pour discréditer les avancées technologiques ?


----------



## supergrec (24 Juin 2011)

Des gros CON, tout tourne autour de l'argent, c'est un LOBBY tellement puissant que les avancé technologique sont affaiblie par ses industriel au dent longue.

Trie-tu tes déchets ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2011)

oui, que ce soit chez moi en Suisse ou chez ma mère en France

quel âge a ta voiture ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Juin 2011)

0 an, je n'ai pas de voiture 

Combien de vélo possèdes-tu ?


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Juin 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Des gros CON, tout tourne autour de l'argent, c'est un LOBBY tellement puissant que les avancé technologique sont affaiblie par ses industriel au dent longue.



L'argent c'est vulgaire, tout le monde en a.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2011)

Jose Culot a dit:


> L'argent c'est vulgaire, tout le monde en a.



En es-tu sûr ? tout le monde ? vraiment tout le monde ? 

(oui, car on en donne à ceux qui n'en ont pas) grâce à qui en fin de compte ?


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Juin 2011)

Grâce aux taxes.

Tu trouves que c'est bizarre que tous les pays ne soient pas taxés pareil ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2011)

Certains pays ont des besoins énormes 

Sont-ils justifiés ?


----------



## supergrec (24 Juin 2011)

Non rien de bizarre, en revanche je trouve bizarre que le monde entier ne parle pas la même langue, ce serai tellement plus simple.

Tu parle quelle langue ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2011)

dans l'ordre depuis ma naissance => français, allemand, anglais, italien, espagnol et des gros mots en arabe

L'anglais doit-il rester la langue de référence, tout comme l'était le latin ?


----------



## supergrec (24 Juin 2011)

Perso je suis pas très fort en Anglais alors j'aurai aimé que ce soit le Français. 

Tu est plutôt Roman, BD ou magazine ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Juin 2011)

Les 3  je lis tout ce que je trouve.

Vas-tu sur MacGé quand tu es au boulot ?


----------



## collodion (24 Juin 2011)

Vu les horaires de mes posts... oui 

Une quelconque peur au sujet d'internet ?


----------



## Franck72 (24 Juin 2011)

Pas d'internet, mais de ce qui peut circuler dessus&#8230;

Vous êtes sur Facebook ?


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Juin 2011)

Oui mais depuis peu j'ai fait un gros gros tri. 

Tu as des trucs compromettant à ton sujet sur FaceBook ?


----------



## Franck72 (24 Juin 2011)

Non, je n'y suis pas&#8230;, mais j'y ai un homonyme !

Est-ce indispensable d'y être ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Juin 2011)

Non, on n'est pas forcé de s'inscrire.

Facebook, twitter ou autres ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juin 2011)

FB

Je n'ai jamais twitté, dois-je avoir honte ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2011)

Non, pas du tout. Moi aussi je n'ai pas de twitter, j'ai un compte facebook, mais j'men bat les couilles, mon statut est rarement mis à jour, juste pour garder contact avec de rares amis et plusieurs vagues connaissances.

Est-ce que la présence des boutons " j'aime " et " soyez le premier de vos amis à dire que vous aimez ça " à tendance à te saouler grave quand tu visites un site internet ?


----------



## ziommm (25 Juin 2011)

Bah je trouve que c'est un peu mélanger les choses, c'est comme intégrer des fonctions de réseaux sociaux dans divers logiciels, même pro des fois. Ce ne sont jamais que des sites après tout.

Enfin je dis ça, je suis tout sauf impartial, vu que je n'aime pas trop les réseaux sociaux, en tout cas d'en l'usage que la plupart en ont aujourd'hui.

Ton GSM te sert à autre chose qu'à téléphoner ?


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Juin 2011)

Ben non... Car il date !
Faut-il attendre une iPad 3 ou un iPhone 5 pour changer de mécanique ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Juin 2011)

Non, attendons l'iPhone 14 avant de changer 

Une petite glace ?


----------



## Franck72 (25 Juin 2011)

Avec bonheur&#8230; je viens de voir un 30° sur le thermomètre&#8230;

Ça coule sous les aisselles ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Juin 2011)

Oui quand il faut chaud, c'est pour ça que j'ai inventé MENNEN. 

Tes biscuits préférés ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2011)

Eh bien, c'est à dire que j'aime bien tremper mon biscuit. Je n'ai pas de marque de biscuits préférée.

As-tu déjà visité un _" salon de massage "_ ou _" salon érotique "_ ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Juin 2011)

Non, je profite du spa lorsque je vais faire du ski.

Tu préfères le cash, carte bleu ou chèque ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2011)

Cash & CB.

Tu es plutôt scientifique ou littéraire ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Juin 2011)

Un peu des deux...

Qui vient à la plage ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Juin 2011)

Tous en maillot de bain !

Il fait combien de degré chez toi ?


----------



## supergrec (26 Juin 2011)

35°, j'en peut plus 

chouchou, beignet, glace ou café chaud ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Juin 2011)

Une glace pour moi stp.

T'as quels parfums ?


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Juin 2011)

Rhum-raisins, pruneaux-Armagnac, pistache, fraise...
Et avec ces glaces, monsieur désire boire quelque chose ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Juin 2011)

Bah, je prendrais bien une menthe Pastille bien fraîche

Un café pour finir ?


----------



## NED (26 Juin 2011)

Une menthe à l'eau SVP 
Vous avez l'addition?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Juin 2011)

C'est supergrec qui paye, ne te soucis pas de l'addition  Haha, profitons 

Aimes-tu les enfants ?


----------



## Meditation (26 Juin 2011)

j'en suis un donc bon ^^

Serais-tu pour ou contre un mac tactile ? (ça s'appelle ipad, mais sur un iMac par exemple)


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Juin 2011)

Meditation a dit:


> j'en suis un donc bon ^^



Un enfant qui a :
Ordinateur : MacBook Pro 13 " 2.4 GHz
Portable : iPhone 3GS Blanc 16 GO + Abonnement 3G 
Tablette : iPad 2 64 GO Blanc Wifi (Sans abonnement 3G, sans 3G). [En commande, arrivage prévu le 6 juillet]. Je ne "craque" pas mes appareils.

T'es gâté 

Pour : ce serait marrant d'avoir une tablette 27" dans la poche arrière.
Contre : MacGé va encore nous publier les histoires de brevets contre Sony et Asus, Apple criera encore à une révolution  *rire*

Penses-tu que ma réponse est trop longue ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2011)

Oui ...  pas l'argumentation

Une courte svp ... ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Juin 2011)

Coin !

Quelle cuisson pour ta viande ?


----------



## Franck72 (27 Juin 2011)

Saignant&#8230; ça préserve les saveurs. Voir un tartare, c'est trop bon&#8230;

Quelle préférence pour les fruits de mer ?


----------



## collodion (27 Juin 2011)

Les petites crevettes, avec de l'avocat, des petits oignons, du pamplemousse et de la vinaigrette.

Pourrais tu manger un cheval dès le matin ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Juin 2011)

Non, j'ai rarement faim quand je me réveille.. mais à midi, je t'en mange deux 

Comment vas-tu passer cette journée de chaleur ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2011)

A la bibliothèque de la fac.

Étais-tu au courant qu'un astéroïde va passer très près de la Terre cet après-midi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Juin 2011)

Comme dans Tintin l'étoile mystérieuse, c'est pour ça qu'il fait si chaud ! 

Voudrais-tu un climatiseur ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (27 Juin 2011)

et accélérer d'autant la prochaine fin du monde?  non merci, j préfère puer des d'ssous d'bras 

L'apocalypse, pour ou contre ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2011)

On verra bien le jour venu 

Qui aimerait vivre cela ? 





> L'apocalypse


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Juin 2011)

Dieu, vu comment l'Homme détruit ce qu'il a mis 7 jours à créer 

Que vas-tu faire le 21 décembre 2012 ?


----------



## supergrec (27 Juin 2011)

Du ski 

snowboard ou ski ?


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Juin 2011)

Ski.

Poudreuse ou piste damé ?


----------



## supergrec (27 Juin 2011)

Les deux, mais niveau très limité dans la poudreuse 

( a lala toute ces pensé d'hiver, je langui, déjà marre des ses chaleur )

Fondu ou raclette ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Juin 2011)

Raclette !

Spaghetti Carbonara ou Spaghetti Bolognaise ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2011)

Bolognaise

Gruyère ou parmesan ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Juin 2011)

Parmesan.

Un tiramisu en dessert ?


----------



## supergrec (28 Juin 2011)

Bien volontier.

Vas tu prendre LION dès sa sorti ou attendre les avis et différents test ?


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Juin 2011)

Oui bien sur et même aller sur le cloud alors que j'avais laissé mobilme avec un essai non satisfaisant.
Pour l'utilisateur de plusieurs machines est-ce utile ?


----------



## RKei (28 Juin 2011)

probablement, selon l'utilisation.
thé ou café  ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Juin 2011)

Ice Tea 

Lait ou jus ?


----------



## Franck72 (28 Juin 2011)

Un p'tit jus de fruit le matin&#8230;

Biscottes ou tartine ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Juin 2011)

Tartine 

Tu manges quoi comme céréale ?


----------



## Franck72 (28 Juin 2011)

Corn flakes classiques&#8230; avec du sucre et du chocolat&#8230;

Bientôt en vacances ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2011)

Toute l'année  

Alors cette retraite, c'est pour quand ?


----------



## supergrec (28 Juin 2011)

Si tout vas bien dans 40 ans. 

Médecine traditionnel et naturel ou médecine actuel et chimique ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2011)

Un mélange de tout cela, pourvu que ça aide 

Piqure ou suppositoire :love: ?


----------



## ziommm (28 Juin 2011)

Aucune des deux, déjà je ne tombe quasi jamais malade (moins d'une fois par an), et quand c'est des petits maux, genre mal de tête, crampes d'estomac, je laisse passer, et puis c'est tout.

T'aimes le camping improvisé en tente ?

EDIT : doublé ^^".


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Juin 2011)

Je ne suis pas fan de camping 

Pour toi, c'est quoi des vrais vacances ?


----------



## ziommm (28 Juin 2011)

Faire ce que je veux...comme le reste de l'année en fait ^^.

Ça ressemble aussi à une apocalypse chez toi niveau météo ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Juin 2011)

Non, c'est tranquille pour le moment.

Et chez toi, elle est comment l'apocalypse ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2011)

Lapocalypse a été repoussé ultérieurement. 

Est-ce que tu peux citer un événement majeur de l'exploration spatiale ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Juin 2011)

Le premier pas de l'homme sur la lune.

Supportes-tu bien l'alcool ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2011)

Oui.

Aurais-tu une boisson ou un cocktail rafraîchissant ( avec ou sans alcool ) à me recommander ?


----------



## GrInGoo (29 Juin 2011)

Un bon jus de fruit frais pressé . 

Il pleut aussi chez vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2011)

Pas encore.

Que fais tu en ce moment ?


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Juin 2011)

Je répond à ta question... Entre 2 patients
Ferai-je mieux de bosser ?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Juin 2011)

Entre deux coups de MacG, tu peux bosser oui.

Tes patients sont ils patients ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Juin 2011)

Généralement, les patients sont peu patient 

Es-tu jaloux ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2011)

Oui

Seulement en amour ?


----------



## GrInGoo (29 Juin 2011)

Oui, le reste, on a que ce que l'on mérite. 

Travail = mérite ?


----------



## Franck72 (29 Juin 2011)

Quand tu vois ce que certains font&#8230; je ne crois pas !

Vous avez fait les soldes ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Juin 2011)

Non, j'achète quand l'envie me prend.

Chemise ou T-shirt ?


----------



## GrInGoo (30 Juin 2011)

Chemise à manche longue et polo suivant la météo

tu trouves que les chemises à manches courtes c'est ringard ?


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Juin 2011)

ça dépend si elles mettent ma plastique en valeur :rateau:
Le look est important pour vous ?


----------



## supergrec (30 Juin 2011)

Pour moi non, pour mon patron oui !!

vêtements de marque ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juin 2011)

Pas vraiment.

Sous-vêtements de marque ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Juin 2011)

Pas vraiment non plus.

Vas-tu aller voir Transformers 3 ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juin 2011)

Non.

As-tu participé à la fête du cinéma ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2011)

Hélas non.

As-tu déjà fait appel aux services d'un salon de massage ?


----------



## Old Timer (1 Juillet 2011)

Pas encore, un jour peut-être.

Combien y-a-t-il de planète dans l'univers?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2011)

Planètes telluriques et gazeuses, je dirai des milliards. Très peu pour abriter une forme de vie complexe, comme nous les humains.

Je pense qu'il y a une forme de vie primitive ( genre bactérie ) sur Mars et dans son sous-sol.

Sais-tu reconnaître des constellations dans le ciel ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Juillet 2011)

Non, juste la grande ours.

Aimes-tu regarder les étoiles ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2011)

Oui, beaucoup, quand les conditions sont favorables, mais en ville ça n'est pas simple.

Je rêve d'avoir un télescope équipé d'une monture équatoriale.

Crois-tu à l'existence d'une autre forme de vie dans notre galaxie, la voie lactée ?


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Juillet 2011)

Est-ce si important ?
peut-on avoir une autre forme de vie que celle que l'on a au quotidien ?


----------



## supergrec (2 Juillet 2011)

Crois moi, tout les samedi soirs, vue l'état dans lequel je me met, on peut considérer que je ne fais plus parti de la race humaine 

Qui est le premier ? l'oeuf ou la poule ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2011)

Le coq sur la poule 

Blanc, rouge, champagne ou bière ?


----------



## supergrec (2 Juillet 2011)

Biere.

Mais comment est arrivé la poule ?


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Juillet 2011)

Un Coq hermaphrodite.
L'inverse est-il possible ?


----------



## supergrec (2 Juillet 2011)

Sait on jamais.

Mais comment est arrivé ce fameux coq ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2011)

Je ne sais pas...

Quelle a été ta mise à jour de statut la plus mémorable sur facebook ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Juillet 2011)

Je ne vais plus sur Facebook, c'est ennuyant ...

Pixar ou Disney ?


----------



## supergrec (2 Juillet 2011)

Depuis 2006 c'est la même société a savoir Disney Pixar studio.

Toys story ou le monde de némo ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (3 Juillet 2011)

Nemo bien sur!

Alfa Romeo ou Lancia?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2011)

BMW.

Quelle personnalité public aimerais-tu le plus rencontrer ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Juillet 2011)

Michael Vendetta pour lui foutre mon poing dans sa gu**le. 

Aimerais-tu être célèbre ?


----------



## supergrec (3 Juillet 2011)

J'adore ta réponse sur Vendetta 

Non franchement, je suis bien avec mon anonymat.

Capital ou Zone interdite ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Juillet 2011)

Zone Interdite 

Tu te lèves à quelle heure ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2011)

14h.

Quel a été ton dernier achat sur iTunes, musique, application ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2011)

Application

Es-tu au travail ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Juillet 2011)

Non, j'ai pris une journée pour aller faire l'inscription à la fac.. Demain je dois aller bosser 

Avec ce beau temps, n'aimerais-tu pas être dehors au lieu d'être au bureau ?


----------



## Old Timer (4 Juillet 2011)

Je suis dehors 


Pour ou contre la flottille pour Gaza?


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Juillet 2011)

Aucun avis, cela me passe au dessus de la tête.

Tu vas acheter Lion ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2011)

Naturellement, un jour quand les premiers bobos seront gommés.

Pourquoi s'en priver ?


----------



## pedraw (5 Juillet 2011)

pour éviter d'essuyer les platres et que le gain réel n'est pas encore bien défini

une sucre ou deux ?


----------



## supergrec (5 Juillet 2011)

deux.

Ca y es je suis tonton aujourd'hui !!!

Est vous, vous êtes quoi ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Juillet 2011)

Je suis déjà tonton.

Tonton flingueur ou tonton gâteau ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Juillet 2011)

Non. Bzzzzz, aie. Si en fait.

Comment 'éloigner les moustiques ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Juillet 2011)

Non ça va cette année 

Tu dors combien d'heure par soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2011)

Entre 6 et 8 heures maximum 

Volets, stores fermés ou pas ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Juillet 2011)

Oui sinon je n'arrive pas à dormir.

Monogamie ou polygamie ?


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Juillet 2011)

Monogamie en rêve...
Doit-on chercher la perfection ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Juillet 2011)

Rien n'est parfait donc difficile de le trouver 

Culotte, shorty, tanga ou string ?


----------



## GrInGoo (6 Juillet 2011)

Un peu de tout sauf culotte. Le reste ça dépend de la situation et du piment qu'on veut avoir 

Tu es habillé comment aujourd'hui ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Juillet 2011)

Très mal, je bosse dans un entrepôt comme job d'été donc jean et vieux t-shirt pour pas me salir.

Petit café ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Juillet 2011)

avec plaisir !

Série tv favorite ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2011)

des racines et des ailes

Bière blonde ou brune ?


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Juillet 2011)

Leffe à la pression...
Les goûts et les dégoûts sont-ils une bonne chose ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Juillet 2011)

Oui, cela permet de se situer.

Aimes tu le cidre brut à la pression ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2011)

cidre brut à la pression ? Non je connais pas, mais j'aimerai essayer !

Aimes-tu le vodka red bull ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Juillet 2011)

Je n'aime ni la vodka ni le redbull alors le mélange des deux .. 

Utilises-tu Time Machine ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2011)

A l'instant même.

Quel est l'Apple Store le plus proche de chez toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Juillet 2011)

Apple Store Opéra.

Maison en banlieue ou appartement en ville ?


----------



## GrInGoo (7 Juillet 2011)

Loft à la campagne. 

T'es plutôt grands volumes ou petit intérieur cosy ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Juillet 2011)

Grand volume !

Voiture compact, citadine, mini-space, mono-space, break ou 4x4 ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2011)

Compacte véloce

Il fait beau et chez toi ?


----------



## GrInGoo (7 Juillet 2011)

Gris et frais 

Toi aussi ton humeur dépend de la météo ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Juillet 2011)

Un peu, ça l'influence en tout cas.

Ton groupe de musique préféré ?


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Juillet 2011)

Les Beattles... Bien sur
Est-ce "has been" ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Juillet 2011)

que neni !

Tu vas un festival de musique cet été ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2011)

oui le Paléo

Es-tu sur MacGé pendant le travail ? :love:


----------



## thunderheart (8 Juillet 2011)

Absolument, au moins pour suivre les news...

Tu fais quoi ce we ?


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Juillet 2011)

Très varié  samedi matin je bosse, AM entraînement tir à l'arc pour les jeunes, dimanche arbitrage compétition tir à l'arc toute la journée ...

Et toi quel va être ton w.e. ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Juillet 2011)

Je bosse samedi, je dors dimanche.

As-tu un appareil photo reflex ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2011)

Oui, et bientôt deux. ( 50D & 1D Mark &#8547; ).

Possèdes-tu une montre d'une manufacture horlogère suisse ?


----------



## supergrec (8 Juillet 2011)

Non malheureusement.

Si tu pouvez choisir, ce serait :breitling ou Rolex ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2011)

Rolex. J'aime bien aussi certain modèle chez IWC et Hublot.

As-tu l'esprit aventurier ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Juillet 2011)

Oui, mais je n'ai pas les moyens de partir à l'aventure tout seul en moto.

Aimerais-tu vivre en vrai les aventures de Tintin ?


----------



## walkirye34 (9 Juillet 2011)

Oui mais du point de vue du capitaine Haddock.

Et tu une personne curieuse ?


----------



## Old Timer (9 Juillet 2011)

Je dirais que oui.

Fan de U2?


----------



## walkirye34 (9 Juillet 2011)

Peux être pas fan mais du moins aimant leur musiques

As tu un Mac book Pro ?


----------



## supergrec (9 Juillet 2011)

Oui, le 13"

Crois tu que le système d'exploitation de google : Chrome OS a un avenir ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Juillet 2011)

Ptet ben qu'oui, ptet ben qu'non

Tu vas l'essayer ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2011)

pas du tout

vas-tu pour autant bouder les produits Google ?


----------



## supergrec (9 Juillet 2011)

l'essayé pourquoi pas, l'adopté surement pas.

cacahuète ou pistache ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Juillet 2011)

Un savant mélange des deux.

Aimes tu les tapas ?


----------



## walkirye34 (9 Juillet 2011)

Oui je trouve cela excellent !

Connais tu la web série Noob ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Juillet 2011)

Non, je ne connais pas.

Faut-il toujours dire la vérité ?


----------



## walkirye34 (10 Juillet 2011)

En principe oui mais peu de personnes ne mente absolument pas.

La sagesse s'acquie t'elle avec l'âge ?


----------



## LeProf (10 Juillet 2011)

Si elle s'acquiert avec l'expérience, alors je dirai oui.... car une personne expérimentée, qui a plus de vécu, pourrait avoir plus de sagesse.
Mais ce n'est pas forcément vrai... certaines personnes, malgré leurs erreurs, ne tireront jamais aucun enseignement de la vie et ne pourront pas atteindre la sagesse.... alors que d'autre peuvent être sage de façon inée et dès leur plus jeune âge.

Ne suis-je pas un peu barbant ?


----------



## supergrec (10 Juillet 2011)

Disons que tu porte bien ton pseudo 

Casquette ou bob ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Juillet 2011)

Rien, je ne mets pas de chapeau 

Vas-tu te bronzer au soleil cet été ?


----------



## supergrec (10 Juillet 2011)

Non, avoir une peau mate et bien bronzé est le dernier de mes soucis.

As tu vue Transformer 3 en 3D ?


----------



## LeProf (10 Juillet 2011)

Oui, pour emmener le fiston avec un de ses amis... ça se laisse voir, mais ça n'apporte pas grand chose à la série.

Je pense remplacer mon Macbook unibody 13" early 2008, mais j'hésite entre le premier 13" ou le premier 15".

Un conseil ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Juillet 2011)

J'ai une préférence pour le 15" pour son écran plus large car j'aime avoir plusieurs fenêtres côte à côte pour travailler mais le SSD est un argument bien convainquant sur le 13" 
À toi de voir si tu préfères la performance ou le confort.

USB 3.0 ou Thunderbolt ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Juillet 2011)

Non un café pour moi ce matin.

Thunderbolt a t il un rapport avec un certain coureur de sprint ?


----------



## supergrec (11 Juillet 2011)

ahahah bien vue. Disons que vue la grande vitesse utilisez, on peut décemment dire que y a bien un rapport entre TB et Bolt l'éclair.

Crois tu qu'un jours Christophe Lemaitre dépassera Bolt ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Juillet 2011)

Un super labrador de l'espace.

Quel âge as-tu ?


----------



## walkirye34 (11 Juillet 2011)

J'aurais 15 ans le 4 Octobre.

Es-tu nouveau dans la famille de la pomme ?


----------



## Aski (11 Juillet 2011)

Non, j'en fait partie depuis bientôt 4 ans. D'ailleurs je compte fêter cela avec un nouveau Mac Mini, si toutefois il est renouvelé avec la sortie de Lion ...



Veut tu vraiment vider la corbeille ? Cette action est irréversible ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2011)

Je la vide quotidiennement et en mode sécurisé.

Préfères-tu lipad ou le macbouquaire ?


----------



## walkirye34 (11 Juillet 2011)

Le Macbook air.

Quel modèle de Mac as tu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Juillet 2011)

iMac 27" C2D 3,06 Ghz 4Go RAM 1To HDD

Quel iPod as-tu ?


----------



## walkirye34 (12 Juillet 2011)

J'ai un ipod classic qui est surchargé d'ailleurs.

TU écoutes quoi comme genre de musique ?


----------



## LeProf (12 Juillet 2011)

Un peu de tout, je ne suis pas sectaire 

Qu'est-ce qui est au programme de tes vacances ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Juillet 2011)

rien !

Ne rien faire, est-ce bien ?


----------



## supergrec (12 Juillet 2011)

C'est fatiguant.

Le sport pour toi fait-il parti intégrante de ta vie ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Juillet 2011)

le quoi ?


quelle sauce sur ton Grec ?


----------



## supergrec (12 Juillet 2011)

Mayo ketchup, je sais c'est pas trop conventionnel mais j'adore.

As tu déjà gouté a la cuisine Grec, la vraie ?


----------



## walkirye34 (12 Juillet 2011)

Non, je n'en ai jamais eu l'occasion.

Tacos ou Fajitas ?


----------



## LeProf (12 Juillet 2011)

Moules frites ! 

Cuisine au beurre ou à l'huile ?


----------



## walkirye34 (12 Juillet 2011)

Aucun des deux je cuisine as sinon ma maison va prendre feu 

Jeux vidéo ou littératures ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juillet 2011)

Un peu des deux : God Of War III et L'erreur est humaine (W. Allen)

Cinéma ou DVD au chaud à la maison ?


----------



## walkirye34 (12 Juillet 2011)

Je vais voir le film en premier temps au cinéma puis s'il m'as plus je le regarde ultérieurement chez moi.

Eroic fantasy ou Polar ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Juillet 2011)

Polar.

Nikon ou Canon ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Juillet 2011)

Ni con, ni canon, juste charmant

Just Leblanc ?


----------



## supergrec (13 Juillet 2011)

Ah bon Monsieur Leblanc n'a pas de prénom. 

Le prénom de Pignon c'est François, c'est juste ?


----------



## ziommm (13 Juillet 2011)

°_°"

Tu fais du sport ?


----------



## supergrec (13 Juillet 2011)

Y en a qu'on pas vue le diner de con.

Oui je fais du VTT

et toi ?


----------



## walkirye34 (13 Juillet 2011)

Ouais du Tennis de Table (hey ca fatigue quand même !)

Tu reste combien de temps par jour sur ton ordi (à peu près) ?


----------



## ziommm (13 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Y en a qu'on pas vue le diner de con.



Je dirais plutôt : Il y en a qui ne comprennent pas la pictographie, mais c'était un peu capilo-tracté, j'avoue. 

En moyenne, je passe 12 heures, voire plus, devant mes écrans.

Ta console de jeu préférée ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Juillet 2011)

PS3

echo $PS3 ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Juillet 2011)

Langage codé  Oui oui PS3.

Tu vas regarder le défilé demain ou non ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Juillet 2011)

Heu non pas vraiment.

Envie d'aller faire le roi lézard aujourd'hui à la plage ?


----------



## supergrec (14 Juillet 2011)

Non merci, voila un truc que je déteste faire.

Vas tu regardé un feu d'artifice ce soir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Juillet 2011)

Je vois les feux d'artifice de tout Paris de chez moi donc oui.

Ne trouves-tu pas que le gouvernement en fait toute une histoire à chaque soldat mort en Afghanistan (les soldats savent bien à quoi ils s'exposent en s'engageant) ?


----------



## iSylvain (15 Juillet 2011)

Oui mais c'est pour leur rendre hommage,Donc...

Acheterais tu des actions chez Apple en bourse?


----------



## supergrec (15 Juillet 2011)

Non c'est trop tard, l'action est beaucoup trop chère.

Fan de Jérôme Kerviel ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Juillet 2011)

Non, je n'ai pas le temps ni l'envie de jouer à la bourse.

Fais-tu confiance à ta banque ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juillet 2011)

Absolument pas.

Et à ton assurance ?


----------



## supergrec (15 Juillet 2011)

Pas mieux. l'art d'écrire en tout petit les conditions les plus ambiguë.

et à ton boulanger ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juillet 2011)

Mon boulanger, je l'ai choisi après bien des baguettes et autres pains qui sont durs après 24 heures.

Et ton poissonnier ?


----------



## Aski (15 Juillet 2011)

Il s'appelle Ordralfabétix.


Tu me crois si je t'affirme qu'il est frais son poisson ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Juillet 2011)

oui j'ai lu ca dans des papyrus pour les enfants...

Bien le feu d'artifice par chez toi?


----------



## supergrec (15 Juillet 2011)

Moi avec impatience. Prévu pour le 14 j'ai était déçu.

Eva Joly veut supprimer la journée du 14, veut tu lui mettre une claque de ma part ?


----------



## Aski (15 Juillet 2011)

Je vais lui foutre un coup de pied dans les fesses pour la renvoyer illico en Norvège ...


Je lui donne un petit mot de ta part ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Juillet 2011)

Une paire de baffe s'il te plait.

La politique en France, ça devient du vrai n'importe de quoi, hein ?


----------



## Aski (15 Juillet 2011)

Oui.


Mais a-t-elle été "normale" un jour ?


----------



## iSylvain (16 Juillet 2011)

Je ne sais pas.J'etait pas encore néé 

Tu part en vacances?Ou?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Juillet 2011)

Nul part, je bosse pendant ces vacances.

Tu as quoi comme forfait mobile ?


----------



## supergrec (16 Juillet 2011)

iSylvain a dit:


> Je ne sais pas.J'etait pas encore néé



Ah, tu ne connais pas Napoleon ? Edith Piaf ? Claude François ? Coluche ?

Tu ne sias pas non plus ce qui sais passé le 14 juillet 1789 ?

Bon tampis.

Alors mon forfait : 2 h + sms, mms, mail, surf et 3 numéro illimitée.

Quel téléphone ?


----------



## Aski (16 Juillet 2011)

Samsung Corby B5310.


Grâce à mon nouveau forfait, je me tate pour acheter mon premier Smartphone.



Quel OS choisir ? (iOS exclus)


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juillet 2011)

Un os à moëlle 

Ca te dit quelque chose ?


----------



## supergrec (16 Juillet 2011)

non,

C'est quel fabriquant ?


----------



## Aski (16 Juillet 2011)

Je ne sait pas ...


Mère Nature, Inc. ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juillet 2011)

Non pas vraiment, c'était une publication du loufoquissime Pierre Dac.

Ca te cause mieux ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Juillet 2011)

Pas plus.

Tu sors ce soir ?


----------



## supergrec (16 Juillet 2011)

40 ans d'un ami. Apéro géant  

Et toi ?


----------



## iSylvain (16 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Ah, tu ne connais pas Napoleon ? Edith Piaf ? Claude François ? Coluche ?
> 
> Tu ne sias pas non plus ce qui sais passé le 14 juillet 1789 ?
> 
> ...




Si mais le mieu c'est de le vivre pas de le voir 

Ouais a la plage pour un bain de minuit.

Attent tu Lion p)?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Juillet 2011)

Bah la question 
Bon, je réponds à supergrec : je sors me poser dans un bar avec des amis mais il pleut 

Écoutes-tu de la musique là maintenant ?


----------



## flambi (16 Juillet 2011)

Ouais du David Guetta


Vous iriez vivre ou si vous en aviez les moyens?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Juillet 2011)

Partout  je voudrais vivre aux 4 coins du monde.

Connais-tu la bière Delirium ?


----------



## supergrec (17 Juillet 2011)

Non mais rien que de penser a l'alcool la, j'en ai mal au ventre

Alors bonne soirée hier ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Juillet 2011)

Oh oui, mais c'est un peu le blackout après 1h du matin.. :rateau:

Regardes-tu les Experts (série) ?


----------



## ziommm (17 Juillet 2011)

Plus maintenant, depuis le départ de Grissom, ce n'est plus la même chose...

Es-tu quelqu'un de routinier ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Juillet 2011)

oui !!!
c'est bon la routine.

ville ou campagne ?


----------



## Killmore (18 Juillet 2011)

Campagne j'adore le lait de vache... ok le lien de ouf xD

--> Plutôt Bière blonde ou brune ?


----------



## GrInGoo (18 Juillet 2011)

Bière blanche. 

Tu l'aimes avec ou sans picon ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Juillet 2011)

Sans Picon stp

Ta bière favorite ?


----------



## supergrec (18 Juillet 2011)

Du grand classique :

Heineken en pression 

Ton plat favori ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Juillet 2011)

Miettes de thon, huile d'olive, ananas frais, une feuille de menthe.

Aimes tu le sucré salé ?


----------



## Franck72 (18 Juillet 2011)

Quand le mélange est bien fait, c'est très bon.

Aimes-tu les saveurs un peu exotique ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2011)

Cela dépend desquelles 

Aimes-tu les escargots ?


----------



## supergrec (18 Juillet 2011)

les escargots de mer, Oui

Viandes ou poissons ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2011)

Les deux en fait.

Pommes de terre, riz ou pâtes ?


----------



## supergrec (18 Juillet 2011)

Alors la tu t'adresse au plus gros mangeur de pâtes du sud de la France.

Et as toutes les sauces.

En parlant de sauces, une préférence ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2011)

pasta carbonara ... si si 

et comme boisson ce sera quoi ?


----------



## supergrec (18 Juillet 2011)

Un thé glacé svp.

L'addition est de combien ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Juillet 2011)

13&#8364;69

L'euro est il une arnaque ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2011)

Il faut soutenir l'euro, même en ces temps difficiles. 

Crois-tu la parité CHF/ possible ? 1 franc=1 euro ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Juillet 2011)

Non.
La Suisse n'a aucune raison d'avoir l' comme monnaie.


Ecrire un courrier à la main : hérésie ou respect ?


----------



## Franck72 (19 Juillet 2011)

Top respect !

Pour la lettre de motivation, écrite ou tapée ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Juillet 2011)

Ecrite c'est mieux parait-il. 

Tu as un beau stylo plume ?


----------



## supergrec (19 Juillet 2011)

Non je suis gaucher, alors le stylo plume n'es pas mon copain.

Tu fais quoi dans la vie ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Juillet 2011)

je m'épanouis.

Combien d'écrans pour ton ordi perso principal ?


----------



## supergrec (19 Juillet 2011)

Deux, mon ordi principal est un Macbook Pro couplé a un écran 22"

Quel est ton arbre préférer : Olivier ou Palmier ou Autre ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> Non.
> La Suisse n'a aucune raison d'avoir l'&#8364; comme monnaie ./QUOTE]
> 
> Tu n'as pas compris. La parité ça n'est pas ça. la parité c'est par exemple 1&#8364;=1$, ou 1CHF=1&#8364;... ( égalité de la valeur de change de deux monnaies ).
> ...


----------



## flambi (19 Juillet 2011)

Si je suis les quoi? 
Non mais je suis Macg par contre

En vacances ou pas?


----------



## supergrec (19 Juillet 2011)

oui vacances.

es ce que tu collectionne quelque chose ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2011)

toute l'année, depuis 9 ans  

qui n'aime pas les vacances ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Juillet 2011)

celui du fond, là bas...

C'était mieux avant, ca sera pire après ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2011)

après, après, pendant si j'y pense

on s'amuse ?


----------



## Calderan (19 Juillet 2011)

Beaucoup
Mais jusque quand?


----------



## Franck72 (19 Juillet 2011)

Il est vrai que toute bonne chose a une fin&#8230;

Un goûter ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2011)

c'est fait ...

un bon souper en vue ?


----------



## Calderan (19 Juillet 2011)

Quick

et le programme de la soirée?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2011)

Calme, calmos, se détendre un peu ...

Et demain que feras-tu ?


----------



## ziommm (19 Juillet 2011)

Moins qu'aujourd'hui, si possible.

Et que fais-tu, là, maintenant ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2011)

je trie mes photos 

combien en as-tu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Juillet 2011)

Énormément ! J'aime prendre des photos.

Ta chanson préférée ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2011)

Eh bien je n'en n'ai pas, mais il y en a plusieurs que j'apprécie beaucoup.

Combien de fois par jour penses-tu au sexe ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Juillet 2011)

Jamais et tout le temps à la fois.

Que penses-tu de la saga d'Harry Potter ?


----------



## supergrec (19 Juillet 2011)

Je suis entrain de regarder le film sur la 1 c'est le 1er que je regarde.

As tu vue le dernier au ciné ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2011)

Non, je n'ai vu aucun film de la série Harry Potter.

Mac OS X Lion sera disponible aujourd'hui mercredi, tu le télécharges ou tu attends quelques jours/semaines/mois ?


----------



## supergrec (20 Juillet 2011)

Oui desuite.  Trop impatient. En plus je suis en vacance donc ...

Tu as eu plusieurs voiture dans ta vie, quel a était selon toi la meilleur ?


----------



## GrInGoo (20 Juillet 2011)

Ma punto rouge ferrari ( ma première voiture à 18 ans ) et tous les bons souvenirs qui s'y rapportent. 

Tu fais beaucoup de kilomètres par an ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2011)

Actuellement près de 25'000 km, avant plus de 55'000 

Où fais-tu le plus de km ? ville, campagne, montagne ...


----------



## Franck72 (20 Juillet 2011)

En ville&#8230; je suis un citadin malgré lui !

Vous avez quoi comme voiture actuellement ?


----------



## GrInGoo (20 Juillet 2011)

Une 207 gris foncé de fonction

T'es plutôt Porsche ou Ferrari ?


----------



## Franck72 (20 Juillet 2011)

Porsche&#8230; surtout la 911 targa

Peugeot ou Audi ?


----------



## Calderan (20 Juillet 2011)

audi

quel est le dernier film que tu ai vu au ciné?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Juillet 2011)

Le dernier Woody Allen.

As tu été voir Harry Potter ?


----------



## Franck72 (20 Juillet 2011)

Le premier seulement&#8230;

Tu aimes les films de magiciens ?


----------



## fantomuerte (20 Juillet 2011)

Non, la magie c'est pas mon truc....

Question : penses-tu que dieu existe ?


----------



## supergrec (20 Juillet 2011)

Non pas trop, je suis plus dans les comédie, Policier ou actions ou les personnages et leurs talent sont bien " réelle ".

Exception, car oui y a toujours une exception qui confirme la règle  : Avatar

Une préférence sur les deux plus gros succès du cinema actuel : Avatar ou Bienvenue chez les ch'tis ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Juillet 2011)

Bof, pas vraiment ... Avatar a repris le même scénario que Le dernier samouraï et Bienvenue chez les ch'tis, je n'aime pas spécialement les films français.

Tu préfères un film à gros budget avec effet spéciaux de malade ou un film à scénario réfléchi mais à faible moyen ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Juillet 2011)

Pas de préférence, du moment que le scénario tienne la route.

La pire daube que tu aies vu cette année ?


----------



## supergrec (20 Juillet 2011)

L'amour c'est mieux à deux.

et toi ?


----------



## GrInGoo (20 Juillet 2011)

The social network 

T'es plutôt canapé/dvd ou ciné/pop corn ?


----------



## Calderan (20 Juillet 2011)

canapé/dvd

iphone ou blackberry?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Juillet 2011)

Android.

ordinateur fixe ou portable ?


----------



## flambi (20 Juillet 2011)

MBP 15" mais qui sert des deux

T'installes Lion ou pas?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2011)

Pas. J'attends août/septembre, voir plus tard pour passer à 10.7 Lion. Ma connexion est moyennment fiable et je suis à 700 ko/s en download. Il y a la solution de la clé USB Apple qui contient Lion, 59 c'est un peu abusé quand même ; Quoi que Aperture est à 63 sur l'AppStore et à 199 en magasin...

Est-ce que ta voisine est mignonne ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Juillet 2011)

Oui, elle a son petit charme.

As-tu téléchargé Lion ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2011)

Non.

Est-ce que tu crois en lexistence d'un complot mondial impliquant de haut personnages de lÉtat et des extra-terrestres ?


----------



## ziommm (20 Juillet 2011)

Ouaip, et des saumons.

Tu vas bien ?


----------



## supergrec (20 Juillet 2011)

Matyu m'a l'air un peu fatigué 

Quel est ton poisson préférer ?


----------



## Aski (20 Juillet 2011)

La carpe. Parce que elle est muette, et que parfois mieux vaut se la fermer et passer pour un con que de l'ouvrir et le confirmer.


Pourquoi la suppression du lecteur CD sur le nouveau Mac mini ?


----------



## supergrec (20 Juillet 2011)

Pourquoi pas.

Le nouveau macbook Air t'intéresse ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2011)

Non.

Et dans le sud, il fait beau ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Juillet 2011)

le sol y est moins spongieux en effet...

Jeux vidéos ou jeux de sociétés ?


----------



## GrInGoo (21 Juillet 2011)

Jeux vidéo ! 

Tu en penses quoi de ces saisons qui ne sont plus à leur place ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Juillet 2011)

Que la nature reprend le dessus sur l'homme qui se croit maitre de tout.

Achètes-tu du surgelé ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2011)

Oui

Quel est le parfum de glace que tu préfères ?


----------



## GrInGoo (21 Juillet 2011)

Praliné ! 

Avec ou sans chantilly ?


----------



## supergrec (21 Juillet 2011)

café chantilly stp.

Es ce que regarder le tour de France te donne envie de prendre ton vélo et d'aller faire un petit tour de France ?


----------



## pomme_pomme_pidou (21 Juillet 2011)

non, à moins d'être ultra dopée et de pédaler à 75 km/h

est-ce que les messages précédents te donnent un irrésistible envie de manger une glace avec plein de chantilly?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (21 Juillet 2011)

pas vraiment... par contre, ta signature me donne irrésistiblement envie de manger du foie gras 

Carnassier(e)?


----------



## supergrec (21 Juillet 2011)

Franchement , Oui

Combien tu fais au 100 m dos crawlé ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Juillet 2011)

Je sais pas nager ça. Ca me fatigue rien que d'y penser.
La brasse coulée ça va.

Tu arrives à bien respirer en crawl ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Juillet 2011)

Oui je maitrise le crawl mais je préfère la brasse.

As-tu une phobie ?


----------



## supergrec (21 Juillet 2011)

Ma phobie : Secret story

T u vas te matter Cars ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2011)

Il est passé sur TSR ( télévision suisse romande ) il y a quelques jours.

D'après toi, est-ce que c'était mieux avant ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Juillet 2011)

Oui et non 

As-tu déjà dit "Je t'aime" à une nana ?


----------



## supergrec (22 Juillet 2011)

Oui je veut, j'aime les femmes, j'adore les femmes, je ne peut me passer des femmes.

Que fais tu ce week end ?


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Juillet 2011)

Samedi de la moto surement et dimanche, repas en famille au Luxembourg. 

Tu vas souvent à l'étranger ?


----------



## Calderan (22 Juillet 2011)

Régulièrement en France (c'est l'étranger pour moi  )

Chez toi aussi il pleut?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Juillet 2011)

hélas oui...

tu préfères travailler tôt le matin ou tard le soir ?


----------



## supergrec (22 Juillet 2011)

Tôt le matin.

Combien d'heure de sommeil y te faut ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Juillet 2011)

8 heures.

bientôt la retraite ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2011)

10-11

Tu fais de la photo ?


----------



## supergrec (22 Juillet 2011)

Faire de la photo, euh non je fais juste des photos lors d'évènements familial.

Aime-tu t'endormir en entendant la pluie ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Juillet 2011)

J'adore.

Il pleut chez toi ?


----------



## supergrec (22 Juillet 2011)

Non soleil de plomb.

A choisir un temps pourri : Pluie, vent ou neige ?


----------



## Franck72 (22 Juillet 2011)

Neige, c'est joli et ça fait pas de bruit&#8230;

Alpes ou Pyrénées ?


----------



## supergrec (22 Juillet 2011)

Les Alpes, Les Aples, vivement cet hivers que je retourne a Tignes comme tout les ans.

Ski ou snowboard ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Juillet 2011)

Jamais fait de ski :sleep:
Par contre du surf oui, et sous les tropiques 

T'as essayé le surf ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2011)

Edit : non / J'ai fait une fois du ski 

Roller ou Skate ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Juillet 2011)

Plus roller que skate.

Bricoleur du dimanche ou passionné du tournevis ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Juillet 2011)

Rien du tout, je ne bricole pas  mais je sais monter tout seul mes meubles ^^

À quand Mac OS X.8 ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2011)

2013. Peut-être.

La société actuelle est basée sur la performance et la compétition, à l'école, dans les entreprises, tu valides ce type de société ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2011)

Non mais j'ai été très mauvais à l'école 

Ton humoriste préféré ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Juillet 2011)

Anthony Kavanagh.

Le tien ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juillet 2011)

Là je ne vois pas, je viens d'apprendre la disparition d'Amy Winehouse, et j'ai un peu les boules.

Aimais tu cette chanteuse, ou du moins ses chansons ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2011)

C'est triste, mais je connaissais peu cette chanteuse.

Est-ce que tu penses que nous sommes les seuls maitres de notre destin ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Juillet 2011)

Oui car je ne crois pas en une force supérieure.

As-tu une partition Windows sur ton ordinateur ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2011)

Non.

Tu es passé à Lion ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Juillet 2011)

Non, je dois d'abord m'acheter un DDE de remplacement car le mien a rendu l'âme. Pas de Lion tant que je n'ai pas de sauvegarde.

Aimes-tu les anges de Victoria's Secret ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2011)

Je connais pas.

Quel a été ton dernier achat sur iTunes ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Juillet 2011)

Aucune idée, je n'ai pas encore eu 27 ans.

As-tu regardé l'émission sur Mark Zukerberg sur la 6 ce soir ?


----------



## supergrec (25 Juillet 2011)

Oui, je me suis régaler et me suis dit que Facebook a une politique très discutable.

Mais Marc est un génie, bravo a lui.

Crois tu au vol de l'idée d'Harvard connection ?


----------



## Calderan (25 Juillet 2011)

Quand on vois ce qu'il fait de nos données, oui j'y crois. Mais tant pis pour eux, ils n'avaient qu'à être plus intelligents.
(Surtout qu'ils n'ont pas les poches vides non plus maintenant)

Et Google+, tu as essayé?


----------



## GrInGoo (25 Juillet 2011)

Oui mais je n'aime pas, je suis spammé de mail par google ! 

Tu penses qu'il faut tout essayer en matière de réseaux sociaux ?


----------



## xmart73 (25 Juillet 2011)

Console évidement...

Sinon plutôt coca ou pepsi?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Juillet 2011)

Coca Forever !

Lis-tu les VDM ?


----------



## ziommm (26 Juillet 2011)

seulement quand un pote en a un chouette à me faire lire, mais pas de mon propre chef.

Elles ressemblent à quoi tes fins de journées ?


----------



## GrInGoo (26 Juillet 2011)

Galère pour se garer, repas, douche, 5min de pc et au lit ... 

T'aimerais avoir plus de temps pour tes loisirs des fois ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Juillet 2011)

oui comme tout le monde je pense.

Office ou Open Office ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

Office et iWorks 

Aperture ou LR3 ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Juillet 2011)

Aperture, j'ai du mal avec LR3.

C'est quoi ton fond d'écran ?


----------



## Aski (26 Juillet 2011)

J'ai ceci 








Tu le veux ?


----------



## allmundi (26 Juillet 2011)

non, je préfère le mien
Voir la pièce jointe 65582


Combien de temps va durer ce jeu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Juillet 2011)

Tant qu'il y aura des gens qui poseront des questions.

Ton Pixar préféré ?


----------



## iRomain77 (27 Juillet 2011)

Toy story .                             Ta serie préférée ?


----------



## supergrec (27 Juillet 2011)

Mafiosa.

Ton jeux de société préférer ?


----------



## ziommm (27 Juillet 2011)

UNO.

C'est quoi mon prénom ?


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Juillet 2011)

Guillaume non ? 

Quel super pouvoir aimerais tu avoir ?


----------



## R3v0x (27 Juillet 2011)

Celui d'avoir tout ce que je veux et quand je veux 

Salarié ou étudiant ?


----------



## Calderan (27 Juillet 2011)

Salarié, ça paie mieux qu'étudiant 

En vacance ou au boulot?


----------



## ziommm (27 Juillet 2011)

En VACAAAAANCES !!!! 

Le whisky, sec ou pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2011)

Sec, juste avec un glaçon ...

Canadian ou Ecossais ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (27 Juillet 2011)

Ecossais bien sûr. J'ai toujours kiffé les kilt .

Tu broies du noir des fois?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Juillet 2011)

Étudiant en période scolaire, salarié pendant les vacances.

Ta marque de vêtement préférée ?


----------



## pomme_pomme_pidou (27 Juillet 2011)

Adidas

Tu as Michel Sardou et Johnny, qui chantent, enfermés dans une pièce à vie avec toi... tu n'as qu'une seule balle... lequel achèves-tu en premier ? (le suicide n'est pas une réponse)


----------



## Old Timer (27 Juillet 2011)

Johnny

Mais que faire avec l'autre?


----------



## supergrec (27 Juillet 2011)

l'achevé a coup de cross.

Euh la ça commence a être un peu trash, non ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (28 Juillet 2011)

non, c'est nikel, moi ça me va du trash :love:

mais comme je me suis fait zapper plus haut 

Tu broies du noir des fois?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Juillet 2011)

Oui, c'est le cas depuis que j'ai raté son appel.

Bois-tu 1,5 d'eau par jour ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2011)

Oui.

_A Quelle altitude commence l'Espace ?_


----------



## GrInGoo (28 Juillet 2011)

A 100km non ? 

Il y a combien de satellite géostationnaire au dessus du globe ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Juillet 2011)

Aucune idée.

Mais de quel globe parles-tu en fait ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2011)

A quel globe(s) penses-tu 

Pourquoi dit-on de notre planète, la planète bleue ?


----------



## flambi (28 Juillet 2011)

Parce quelle est recouverte a 75% d'eau, ce qui pourrait fortement attirer des extraterrestres 

Tu crois en ces petits hommes verts?


----------



## Old Timer (28 Juillet 2011)

Il devrait y en avoir, mais pas nécessairement vert.


As-tu déjà vu un éléphant rose?


----------



## supergrec (28 Juillet 2011)

Oui souvent avec ma bouteille de snaps. 

La théorie du complot ça te parle ?


----------



## Om3n (28 Juillet 2011)

Ca me parle un peu oui, mais à partir du moment où j'ai lu que les Franc-Maçons etaient en fait des adorateurs de Satan et que les Illuminatis etaient des Maçons du 33e degrés, j'ai fait la sourde oreille.

Si tu avais le choix, qu'est ce que tu aimerais changer dans ta vie?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2011)

J'aimerai changer un certain nombre de choses, mais je ne souhaite pas en parler ici 

Est-ce que tu es abonné à des podcasts sur iTunes ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Juillet 2011)

J'étais, plus maintenant.

iMac, MacBook Pro ou Mac Pro ?


----------



## Calderan (29 Juillet 2011)

Macbook Air 

Ca te gêne pas la disparition du superdrive?


----------



## GrInGoo (29 Juillet 2011)

Non du tout, light is right ! 

Tu comptes changer prochainement ton mac?


----------



## ziommm (29 Juillet 2011)

Non, c'est un 2010, j'espère en tirer encore 2-3 ans au minimum.

Tu aimes les jeux d'argent ?


----------



## Calderan (29 Juillet 2011)

non, je joue au poker, mais jamais avec de l'argent réel.

tu pars en vacances cette année?


----------



## supergrec (29 Juillet 2011)

Non je pense pas. Même si je meurt d'envie d'aller au ski.

Si tu était Steve Jobs tu ferai quoi ?


----------



## claudie16 (29 Juillet 2011)

Je contemplerais mon oeuvre. 

Si tu étais la femme de Steve Jobs tu ferais quoi ?


----------



## supergrec (29 Juillet 2011)

Je préfère ne pas penser a ce genre de chose 

Pour toi le parcours de Steve est un exemple ou un chemin a évité ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (29 Juillet 2011)

Ni l'un ni l'autre... J'me suis jamais posé ce genre de questions 
Chacun sa vie quoi !

Tu te touches le soir ?

:modo::modo:



désolé, j'essayais de remonter un peu le niveau... quoique :rose:


----------



## supergrec (29 Juillet 2011)

je me touche ?!? non on me touche 

Lors de tes ébat : classique, gourmand ( crème, choco &#8230; ) ou trash ( fouet, menotte ) ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (29 Juillet 2011)

au vu des définitions de trash et gourmand, je dirai classique... mais tout est relatif 

T'as un endroit où tu aimes aller quand ça va pas?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2011)

Non pas vraiment, mais j'aime être avec un ami ou une amie, quand ça ne va pas.

Le prochain sera : Leopard > Snow Leopard > Lion > Snow Lion ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Juillet 2011)

Snow lion > Cat > Sand Cat > Mac OS XI : Dog > Wolf > Snoopy 

Tu fais quoi là ?


----------



## supergrec (30 Juillet 2011)

Je reinstalle Backtack sur ubuntu en virtualisation.

Puis je partition mon dd externe pour l'utilisez pour sauvegardé le contenu de ma time capsule.

Le tout en regardant nrj12

Apéro ce week end ?


----------



## Om3n (30 Juillet 2011)

Ah...pas assez rapide...

Apero? Oui merci  Tu l'offre?

Es-tu plutôt du genre reservé ou extraverti?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juillet 2011)

Un mélange des deux.

Préfères tu les assemblées d'intro ou d'extravertis ?


----------



## Old Timer (1 Août 2011)

Un mélange des deux.


Cuisine chinoise ou italienne ? _ (Surtout pas un mélange des deux)_


----------



## ziommm (1 Août 2011)

Eh bien si par chinoise tu entends asiatique (thaï, coréenne, etc), alors chinoise, sinon, italien, je trouve bien plus chaleureux de prendre un repas avec des pâtes ou une pizza.

Ta BD préférée ?


----------



## Calderan (1 Août 2011)

la trilogie Nikopol.

ta série tv préférée?


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Août 2011)

Chuck ! 

Tu regardes secret story ?


----------



## Gunners66 (1 Août 2011)

Non c'est de la grosse daube!!!

Tu preferes quel Call of?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Août 2011)

Tous les CoD de Treyarch càd Call of Duty, Call of Duty 2, Call of Duty 4 : Modern warfare et Call of Duty : Modern warfare 2 et Black Ops. MW3 va être énorme aussi 

Battlefield ou CoD ?


----------



## supergrec (2 Août 2011)

J'ai entendu beaucoup de bien sur battlefield mais je reste un inconditionnel de COD.

La ps4 pour 2012 ?


----------



## GrInGoo (2 Août 2011)

Je n'y crois pas ! Mais si elle sort, je l'achète. Je joue peu, mais j'aime jouer en HD 

Tu es équipé full HD ?


----------



## Calderan (2 Août 2011)

Non pas dans toute les pièces de la maison 

Télé 3D or not?


----------



## Playmee (2 Août 2011)

Je trouve encore un peu cher les telés 3D pour le moment ! Mais je pense y venir  


Ton actrice preferé ?


----------



## ziommm (2 Août 2011)

Gemma Arterton.

Ton acteur préféré ?


----------



## supergrec (2 Août 2011)

louis de funes

Le tube de l'été 2011 ?


----------



## Gunners66 (2 Août 2011)

LMFAO - Party Rock Anthem

Les HEAT champion NBA cette année?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2011)

Hélas je n'ai pas suivis le championnat de la NBA ! Ni même les playoffs !
Le basket ça n'est pas mon truc !

Aimerais-tu te faire shampouiner par une hôtesse nue ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Août 2011)

Bien sûr 

Droitier ou gaucher tu es ?


----------



## Calderan (3 Août 2011)

Gaucher 

Quel homme n'aimerais pas se faire shampouiner par une hôtesse nue?


----------



## ziommm (3 Août 2011)

Un homme marié, peut-être... (et encore...)

T'aimes les knacki ?


----------



## Calderan (3 Août 2011)

Je préfère la vraie bouffe 

Café ou thé ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2011)

Café noir stp 

Avec ou sans sucre ?


----------



## GrInGoo (3 Août 2011)

Ca dépend des jours ? 

Ton dessert préféré ?


----------



## Calderan (3 Août 2011)

Le tiramisu de ma grand-mère :love:

Ta chanteuse préférée?


----------



## supergrec (3 Août 2011)

J'ai pas de chanteuse préférer mais j'aime bien rihanna.

Cette nuit pour la première fois de ma vie j'ai ressenti un tremblement de terre. Et croyait moi ça fais bizarre.

http://www.midilibre.fr/2011/08/03/...st-produit-cette-nuit-dans-le-gard,365837.php

Est vous, avez vous déjà ressenti un séisme ?


----------



## Gunners66 (3 Août 2011)

Hélas non mais j'adorerai pour voir ça que ça fait!!


Tu encaisses combien par mois?


----------



## GrInGoo (3 Août 2011)

Oui une fois à Torino, c'était trop bizarre ! 

Tu penses que les éléments dits imprévisibles (ouragan, tempete) seront prévisibles un jour ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (3 Août 2011)

Gunners66 a dit:


> Tu encaisses combien par mois?



Cassage de mythe : Ingénieurs BAC+6, 1450 net par mois...:style: Ça vous la coupe hein?




GrInGoo a dit:


> Tu penses que les éléments dits imprévisibles (ouragan, tempete) seront prévisibles un jour ?



Pitètr un peu, disons dans les grandes lignes. Mais de façon ultra précise, impossible ! Chaos oblige, trop de variables à prendre en compte, qu'on peut pas déterminer toutes en même temps... toussa toussa... Heureusement d'ailleurs 

D'ailleurs, la tempête, t'aimes bien?


----------



## Gunners66 (3 Août 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> Cassage de mythe : Ingénieurs BAC+6, 1450 net par mois...:style: Ça vous la coupe hein?





Faite des études qui disait!!


----------



## thunderheart (3 Août 2011)

Des études, oui, mais pour quoi faire ?


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Août 2011)

Jamais fait, jamais pris. les auto stoppeur sont souvent louches ... 

tu fais rapidement confiance à quelqu'un ?


----------



## Calderan (4 Août 2011)

trop peut-être mais c'est dans ma nature.

Dans quelle voiture tu roules?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2011)

Un Citroën C4 eHdi 

Quelle couleur a ta voiture ?


----------



## Calderan (4 Août 2011)

Blanche (pas le choix : voiture de société)

tu as une moto?


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Août 2011)

Oui, une kawasaki er6n orange. 

Tu es plutôt moto de route ou cross ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Août 2011)

Route depuis quelques années, cross j'ai donné et j'ai cassé :love:

Les motards sont ils tous amis ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Août 2011)

Pas forcément, je m'entends pas du tout avec l'ex de mon amie même si on est tous les deux accros aux deux roues.

Pourquoi aimes-tu la moto ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2011)

Parce que j'aime l'odeur du cuir.

À quoi sert la poche kangourou sur un slip du même nom ?


----------



## ziommm (4 Août 2011)

Le meilleur endroit pour ranger une capote.

T'as quoi comme casque audio ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2011)

Ah j'en ai eu plusieurs, tous ont été touchés par le même problème : plus de son dans un écouteur au bout de quelques mois... Jai eu comme casque audio, sur mon iPod, Panasonic, Sony, Shure. Là je suis avec le casque blanc de base de l'iPod classic, le son est moyen mais il y a du son dans les deux écouteurs, je suis toujours en recherche d'un très bon casque !

Aimes-tu tremper ton biscuit ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2011)

Cela dépend du biscuit .D

Dans quoi le trempes-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2011)

Parfois je le trempe dans du café.

Combien de tasses de café peux-tu boire dans une journée ?


----------



## oflorent (4 Août 2011)

Cela dépend si je suis à côté d'une machine à café ...

Avec ou sans sucre ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Août 2011)

Sans.

Un café préféré ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Août 2011)

Il doit être plus patient.

As tu vu Le patient anglais ?


----------



## Gunners66 (4 Août 2011)

Non il est ou?

Tu aimes les piments?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2011)

J'aime surtout le piment antillais, celui que l'on emploie uniquement en "tamponnant" les aliments avec... sinon gare à l'incendie qui ne manquera pas de se produire !

Martinique ou Guadeloupe pour le Rhum ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Août 2011)

Je n'aime pas le Rhum, ni autres alcool fort.

As-tu une carte bleue ?


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Août 2011)

Oui, j'ai eu une mastercard classic. Fut il un temps j'avais une Gold Mastercard, que je me suis fait piraté ( je ne sais pas d'ou ni comment ). Vu le plafond élevé, ils ont piqué 5500&#8364; en un jour 

Il t'arrive souvent des désagréments ?


----------



## lycosxy (5 Août 2011)

Oui, je suis du genre "avoir la poisse".

Est-ce que tu joues d'un instrument de musique ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Août 2011)

J'essaie...

Aimes tu la fête de la musique ?


----------



## Gabr (5 Août 2011)

Cette année elle était pas terrible chez moi. Sinon qui n'aime pas ?  Et des avis sur la OctoberFest ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Août 2011)

Je ne suis pas fan de ce genre d'évènement. 

Quel est le secret de Victoria's Secret ?


----------



## ziommm (5 Août 2011)

Les hommes adorent acheter des petites culottes, et ça ne fait pas d'eux des pervers.

Toute vérité est-elle bonne à dire ?


----------



## Old Timer (5 Août 2011)

Une vérité n'est pas bonne à dire tant que  	celui qui demande à l'entendre ne la mérite pas.


Êtes-vous superstitieux ?


----------



## philoo84 (5 Août 2011)

non , je ne le suis pas...

etes vous plutot frites ou pommes de terre ???


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2011)

je suis pomme de terre frites

Quel est le comble de la vulgarité ?


----------



## Gunners66 (6 Août 2011)

Euh Paris Hilton


Pour ou contre l'amitié franco-russe pendant la guerre froide?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2011)

Où tu veux en venir ? Durant la guerre froide la France était dans le camp occidental et la Russie ( RSFSR en ce temps là ) dans le camp oriental, affrontement est/ouest etc... désolé si j'ai pas compris la question, vous pouvez répéter la question ?

Est-ce que tu peux m'expliquer la différence entre la réaction nucléaire dans une étoile ( comme le soleil ) et la réaction dans une bombe nucléaire ?


----------



## Gunners66 (7 Août 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Où tu veux en venir ? Durant la guerre froide la France était dans le camp occidental et la Russie ( RSFSR en ce temps là ) dans le camp oriental, affrontement est/ouest etc... désolé si j'ai pas compris la question, vous pouvez répéter la question ?



Ne te creuse pas le cerveau ça voulais justement rien dire!


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Août 2011)

Bah alors ? Ta question ? ...

As-tu été victime de MacDefender ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2011)

Je pense que non.

Tu as installé un antivirus ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Août 2011)

Non.

Je devrais ?


----------



## supergrec (7 Août 2011)

Non je pense pas. y faut juste avoir une attitude raisonné et prudente.

Quel NAS me conseillez vous ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Août 2011)

Le Nas Brock 

Aurais-je dû rentrer plus tôt hier soir et refuser ce dernier verre ?


----------



## supergrec (7 Août 2011)

Du moment que tes rentré, n'es ce pas la le plus important.

Do you speak english ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Août 2011)

Yes, a little bit.

Parles tu allemand ?


----------



## Sirpsy (7 Août 2011)

Pas du tout . 

Pourquoi avoir choisit ce pseudonyme?


----------



## Gunners66 (7 Août 2011)

Parce que je supporte Arsenaaaaal!!!  Come On Gunners!!!!!!!


Tu es plus Eric ou Ramzy?


----------



## Sirpsy (7 Août 2011)

Plutôt Ramzy 

Pourquoi tu joues à ce jeu?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Août 2011)

Cela me détend.

Quand un artiste passe chez Arthur, est-il fini ?


----------



## ziommm (7 Août 2011)

J'espère bien que non, ça serait une vraie hécatombe sinon...

Est-ce que quelqu'un t'inspire de l'admiration ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Août 2011)

Amy Winehouse ces jours-ci.

Ma réponse est-elle critiquable ?


----------



## Gunners66 (7 Août 2011)

Tout est critiquable selon la position qu'on a.


Ai-je raison?


----------



## supergrec (7 Août 2011)

Biensur, n'es ce pas le pilier de la Démocratie.

Liberté, Egalité, Fraternité, ça te parle ?


----------



## Gabr (7 Août 2011)

Biensur ! Quel français ne connait pas cela !  Bisounours ou Teletubbies ?


----------



## ziommm (7 Août 2011)

Dany Brillant.

Chaussettes noires ou blanches ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2011)

La plupart du temps chaussette noire, rarement chaussette blanche.

Je vends un iPod touch 3G, 32Go, 200 ou CHF 200, tu es intéressé ?


----------



## supergrec (7 Août 2011)

Non désolé j'ai un iphone.

En vacances ?


----------



## ziommm (7 Août 2011)

Demain !

Il te manque pas à toi le sujet "Postez vos plus belles photos" ?


----------



## Gunners66 (7 Août 2011)

Désolé j'ai pas eu la chance de connaitre.


BFM ou iTélé?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2011)

iTélé. Je trouve très jolie Anne-Solenne Hatte.

Une femme qui fume le cigare c'est sexy ou vulgaire ?


----------



## supergrec (7 Août 2011)

ça dépend quel cigare 

LCD ou plasma ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Août 2011)

Yes, je suis totally bilingue.

Tu fais quoi dans la vie ?


----------



## Gunners66 (8 Août 2011)

Je fais de mon mieux


T'habite ou?


----------



## Xman (8 Août 2011)

Euh .... dans mon cal.... ! :rose:

et pourquoi faire ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Août 2011)

Faire et défaire, c'est refaire, ou quelque chose d'approchant.

Quelle est la différence entre un marin et un charcutier ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Août 2011)

leur style vestimentaire.


A quelle heure tu te lèves en moyenne le matin?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2011)

Vers 06:00 ... 

A quelle heure tu te couches ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Août 2011)

vers 06:00....


un pays ou tu reverai de vivre?


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Août 2011)

Partout, un unimog camping car et je serai le roi du monde. 

Tu stress des fois pour rien ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2011)

Oui, ça m'arrive...

Tu es déjà allé en Amérique ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2011)

Oui, j'y vais pour trouver une soeur et un frère ... 

Es-tu allé en Espagne ?


----------



## supergrec (8 Août 2011)

Oui, je suis a 1 h de voiture, donc bon

baroudeur ou casanier ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Août 2011)

Un peu des deux, tout dépend de la situation et du moment.

Tu connais Bear Grylls ?


----------



## LeProf (8 Août 2011)

Pas du tout !!

Plutôt chien ou plutôt chat ?


----------



## Gunners66 (9 Août 2011)

Chien j'ai horreur des chats je trouve qu'ils viennent à nous lorsque ils ont besoin de quelque chose puis ils te snobent le reste du temps! 


Nouvelle crise financière en approche?


----------



## Calderan (9 Août 2011)

Pourquoi nouvelle, c'est toujours la même de laquelle on arrive pas à sortir.

Avec quelle star aurais-tu envie de te marier?


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Août 2011)

Adriana Karembeu

Tu penses que la vie de star est facile ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Août 2011)

Sûrement plus facile que l'OS en usine.

Les stars sont des gro(sse)s branleur(se)s magalo(pe)s ?


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Août 2011)

Il y a certaines stars qui n'en branlent pas une je pense ( P*aris Hilt** ).

Tu es fier de toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Août 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Il y a certaines stars qui n'en branlent pas une je pense ( P*aris Hilt** )



*hem *hem t'en es vraiment sûr :love: ?




GrInGoo a dit:


> Tu es fier de toi ?



Assez oui, la question est plus haut


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Août 2011)

cuisine au gaz ou à l'électrique (halogène /induction) ?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Août 2011)

électrique mais j'en sais pas plus a vrai dire.


tu prends une douche/bain tous les jours?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2011)

Oui 

Et toi tu prends quoi bain ou douche ?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Août 2011)

douche et les rares fois ou j'ai une baignoire sous la main un bain.


Tu as déjà joué a un mmorpg?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Août 2011)

Oui.

C'est rapidement chiant non ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2011)

Je ne sais pas, ça a l'air débile surtout. MMORPG ou autres, les jeux vidéo, ça fait plusieurs années que ça ne m'intéresse plus. Plus du tout.

_" Ce qui ne nous tue pas nous rend plus fort " _. C'est des conneries ?

Est-ce que la plupart de nos échecs nous traumatisent , fragilisent ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Août 2011)

Oui, j'ai joué à Cabal Online.

Ton jeu préféré ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Août 2011)

Nos échecs nous touchent, mais nous construisent aussi.

Après le pluie vient ... ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2011)

...Le beau temps.

Quand cet été 2011 va t-il se décider à venir ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Août 2011)

Cet hiver.

Cela te pose un problème ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2011)

Non.

Est-ce que sucer c'est tromper ?


----------



## Gunners66 (10 Août 2011)

Jamaïque Man no stress!!


Tu préfères le jambon blanc ou le jambon Serrano?


----------



## GrInGoo (10 Août 2011)

Jambon Serano 

Et avec ça, Olives ou parmesan ?


----------



## Calderan (10 Août 2011)

Parmesan et huile d'olive 

Et tu bois quoi avec ça?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Août 2011)

Du Chianti oeuf corse

T'es réveillè ?


----------



## GrInGoo (10 Août 2011)

Oui depuis 6h ! 

Du pain sur la planche aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Calderan (10 Août 2011)

comme tout les jours et heureusement sinon les journées seraient longues.

quelque chose de prévu ce soir?


----------



## iwizzz (10 Août 2011)

Un peu de foot à la télé...

Qui a éteint la lumière?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Août 2011)

Enlèves tes lunettes de soleil.

Bon, plage cette aprème ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2011)

Non, je crois que ça va pas être possible...

Quelle modèle de montre portait Buzz Aldrin le 21 juillet 1969 lorsqu'il marcha sur le sol lunaire ? ( marque+modèle )


----------



## Calderan (10 Août 2011)

Omega Speedmaster

Passionné d'astronomie?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2011)

Pas du tout.

Et de gastronomie ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2011)

Oui, passionné.

Tu observes les étoiles de temps en temps ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (10 Août 2011)

Tous les matin devant ma glace 

Mais en fait, yen a qu'une :mouais: 

pis en plus elle est un peu terne 

pour une étoile ça la fout mal  


Zavez pas vu Mirza?


----------



## Old Timer (10 Août 2011)

Oui ce matin elle promenais Isabelle

La vie est belle?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Août 2011)

Oui, comme le touchant film du même nom.

Tu pleures parfois au cinéma ?


----------



## Gunners66 (10 Août 2011)

Oui quand je vois le prix des places!!


McDo ou Quick?


----------



## supergrec (10 Août 2011)

ce soir mcdo + match

allez la France ??


----------



## thunderheart (10 Août 2011)

Allez au festival boire une Coreff.

T'en as rien à foutre du foot ?


----------



## Old Timer (10 Août 2011)

Bof, pas assez d'action, je préfère le hockey sur glace.

Et vous?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Août 2011)

Curling, fléchettes, billards...

Sont un peu "bourrins" au hockey non ?


----------



## Gabr (10 Août 2011)

Juste un peu, comme si le plexiglass C'était de la mousse.  Et sinon au hockey sur gazon ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2011)

Ça me semble un peu moins violent que la version sur glace.

_" Ne fais pas le lendemain ce que tu pourrais faire le surlendemain " _C'est ton mot d'ordre ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Août 2011)

ça peut l'etre parfois oui.


Tu as deja été voir zazate?


----------



## Gunners66 (11 Août 2011)

Oui je suis allé à Ouarzazatte.


Pourquoi est-il si méchant?


----------



## Calderan (11 Août 2011)

PARCE QUE !!!!!

Il va enfin faire beau la semaine prochaine?


----------



## GrInGoo (11 Août 2011)

Je sais pas, il y a bien longtemps que j'ai arrêté d'espérer. 

Tu préférés la pluie ou la neige ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2011)

La neige pauvre fou.

Riz ou pâtes ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Août 2011)

pâtes bien évidement!


quelle sauce avec les pâtes?


----------



## Old Timer (11 Août 2011)

Carbonara


Quel fromage avec le porto?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Août 2011)

Le maroual !

Crois-tu que je devrais passer à Mac OS Lion ? (car je suis encore sur SL)


----------



## estcethomas (12 Août 2011)

aucune idée, personnellement je ne me suis pas encore penché sur la question


si tu avais un seul argument a me donner pour que je passe sur lion ce serai quoi?


----------



## iwizzz (12 Août 2011)

Économise-toi ça  Lion est pas mal, mais (quoi qu'en dise iPapy) il n'a rien d'exceptionnel, et les nombreuses "nouveautés" ont même tendance a m'agacer... Je me prends a regretter SL...  Crois-tu que Lion soit le mini-Vista d'Apple?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2011)

Non, je pense pas.

Se rendre à un mariage juif sans porter au moins une rolex au poignet peut il être vu comme une provocation ?


----------



## GrInGoo (12 Août 2011)

Je sais pas, j'ai jamais été invité. 

T'as quoi comme montre ?


----------



## Calderan (12 Août 2011)

une Festina

Tu as des enfants?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Août 2011)

non.

Pourquoi faire des enfants ?


----------



## GrInGoo (12 Août 2011)

Pour payer la retraite 

tu veux des claques ?


----------



## supergrec (12 Août 2011)

Trop de violence dans ce monde.

http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/50-popular-women-web-google-search-results/story?id=10573331

Mais qui est donc, la 7 ème femme la plus populaire du web ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Août 2011)

Clara Morgane ?

tu as signé ton dernier chèque quand ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Août 2011)

Au début du mois, pour le loyer.

Proprio ou locataire ?


----------



## Calderan (12 Août 2011)

Proprio depuis peu :love:

ville ou campagne?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2011)

Campagne

Pourquoi le lait est-il souvent conditionné dans des cartons ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Août 2011)

Carton's Network...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2011)

Est-ce que tu pourrais te mettre au service des forces du mal pour  1 000 000 ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Août 2011)

C'est déjà fait, j'attends mon chèque...

Les forces du bien donnent combien pour nous rattraper ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2011)

Je vais me renseigner...

Les techniques de développement personnel et la transformation de soi, ça t'intéresse ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Août 2011)

Pas spécialement, Freud nous a déjà fait l'coup.

Notre époque est-elle une époque "prise de tête" ?


----------



## iwizzz (12 Août 2011)

Pas plus qu'une autre...  Un bon film a conseiller?


----------



## Aski (12 Août 2011)

Incassable ... avec Bruce Willis. L'histoire d'un homme qui se retrouve seul survivant d'un accident de train et sans la moindre égratignure.

Pas d'explosions dans tout les sens, de scènes d'actions ou la caméra bouge tellement vite que tu ne voit rien.




Mon anniv est le 30 Aout, u m'achètera un cadeau ?


----------



## supergrec (12 Août 2011)

A bout Portant.

http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefilm_gen_cfilm=177854.html


Tu trouve normale que ces foutu agence de notation mettent le bordel dans les pays du monde entier ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h28 ----------




Aski a dit:


> Incassable ... avec Bruce Willis. L'histoire d'un homme qui se retrouve seul survivant d'un accident de train et sans la moindre égratignure.
> 
> Pas d'explosions dans tout les sens, de scènes d'actions ou la caméra bouge tellement vite que tu ne voit rien.
> 
> ...



Ca tombe bien le mien c'est le 22


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Août 2011)

normal ? non !
Humain  ? oui !

y'avait quoi à ton petit déj ce matin ?


----------



## supergrec (14 Août 2011)

Un bol de Ricoré accompagné du célèbre doliprane du dimanche matin 

Ton meilleur score au bowling ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Août 2011)

Je n'ai jamais réussi à dépasser les 180..

Ton James Bond préféré ?


----------



## Old Timer (14 Août 2011)

Dr No.


Votre Bond Girl préférée?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Août 2011)

La Bonde de mon évier, qui ruisselle toujours 

Mauvais goût ?


----------



## Gunners66 (14 Août 2011)

Non ça va y'a pire!


Devant ou derrière?


----------



## Old Timer (14 Août 2011)

Les deux.

On parle de quoi au juste?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Août 2011)

De tout et de rien.

Tu aimes les fraises ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2011)

Pas trop

Et les framboises ?


----------



## Gunners66 (14 Août 2011)

Non pas du tout!


T'as fais quoi ce Week-end?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2011)

Rien.

Green Lantern au cinéma, la bonne grosse daube de l'été ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Août 2011)

Sais pas, suis un peu largué question ciné pendant l'été.

Regardes tu la télé pendant les vacances ?


----------



## chafpa (14 Août 2011)

Non, je fais travailler mes mains 

Et toi


----------



## zealynn (14 Août 2011)

Elle est où la dernière question?


----------



## chafpa (14 Août 2011)

zealynn a dit:


> Elle est où la dernière question?


Regardes-tu la télé pendant les vacances


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Août 2011)

Ça m'arrive.

Tu regardes quoi à la télé ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2011)

arte & Paris première. Divers programmes & émissions...

Quelle est selon toi la pire faute de goût vestimentaire ?


----------



## Gunners66 (15 Août 2011)

Toutes ces filles qui portent des ballerines  j'aime pas.


Les émeutiers anglais sont ils plus riche après avoir pillé les magasins?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2011)

Dans un sens oui.

Tu aurais pris quelque chose si tu était un passant ?


----------



## Old Timer (15 Août 2011)

Je n'aurais sûrement pas été un passant parmi les émeutiers.


C'est pas une drôle de place pour aller se balader?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2011)

Faut bien se nourrir.

Ton insecte favori ?


----------



## Old Timer (16 Août 2011)

Si c'est pour bouffer, des fourmis.


Avez-vous déjà reçu un cadeau de grec?


----------



## ziommm (16 Août 2011)

Non, et j'imagine que ça en dit long...

Tu aimes les cadeaux utiles ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2011)

Ça existe ?

Ton whisky favori ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Août 2011)

Je n'aime pas le whisky.

Utilises-tu ton mobile comme réveil ou as-tu un réveil classique ?


----------



## Gunners66 (16 Août 2011)

Mon iPhone est mon plus fidèle réveil  depuis longtemps.

Pourquoi les arbitres favorisent tant le Barça?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2011)

Eh bien je n'en sais rien...

Quelles sont tes techniques pour séduire une femme ?


----------



## pacou (17 Août 2011)

Une technique nécessite une stratégie. Or une stratégie n'est utile que pour conquérir pas pour seulement séduire. La séduction est d'abord une histoire de bien etre mutuel sans a priori. Le naturel est le meilleurs ami de cette séduction. Ajoutons un peu d'humour sans machisme. Du consensus dans les propos et nous voila bien partis pour une douce rencontre.  Quelle question saugrenue penses tu poser au prochain tribun ?


----------



## GrInGoo (17 Août 2011)

aucune idée ? 

Dois ton toujours faire simple quand on peut faire compliquer ?


----------



## Old Timer (17 Août 2011)

Souvent il est compliqué de vouloir faire simple.

Achèteriez-vous une automobile tout électrique?


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Août 2011)

Si l'autonomie est convenable et le prix aussi : OUI

L'homme a-t-il une chance de "coloniser" la planète Mars (et ça repart...) ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2011)

Coloniser Mars ... euh 

Pour y faire quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2011)

Des Snickers (sorry)

Ton sketch d'un comique quelconque que tu aimes le plus ?


----------



## GrInGoo (17 Août 2011)

La bar de fer - Gad Elmaleh

Tu regardes souvent des spectacles d'humoristes ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Août 2011)

pour l'instant j'ai plus de TV 

Tiens, justement, peut-on vivre sans tv ?


----------



## Gunners66 (17 Août 2011)

Si on a un Mac ça doit être faisable un certain temps.


Et vivre sans ordi?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2011)

Si on me propose autre chose qui m'intéresse autant pourquoi pas.

Vivre sans internet ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2011)

Impensable.

Quel a été ton exploit le plus mémorable ?


----------



## Calderan (18 Août 2011)

Réussir à me planter en moto alors que j'étais à l'arrêt :rose:

Qu'est ce qui te fait peur?


----------



## GrInGoo (18 Août 2011)

D'être malade ou grabataire. 

Tu profites de chaque instant ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Août 2011)

OUI !!!

Et comment tu profites de la vie toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Août 2011)

En appréciant les petites choses.

Comment trouves-tu l'assistance téléphonique d'AppleCare ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2011)

Pas trop mauvaise.

Et celle de ton FAI ?


----------



## ziommm (18 Août 2011)

A pleurer de rire.

Tu aimes le modélisme ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2011)

J'ai une maquette d'A380 sur mon étagère, c'est tout. Je ne me passionne pas vraiment pour le modélisme.

As-tu déjà fait appel aux services d'un salon de massage ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Août 2011)

C'est moi ou tu te répètes ?

Ta saison préférée ?


----------



## ziommm (18 Août 2011)

Hiver, c'est la plus romantique selon moi.

Est ce que la nudité te dérange ?


----------



## Gunners66 (19 Août 2011)

Pas spécialement.


Pour ou contre la légalisation du cannabis?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Août 2011)

Pour !

Ton bar préféré ?


----------



## r e m y (19 Août 2011)

le Bar MacG bien sûr!

tu connais d'autres endroits où on ne casse pas les pieds avec Lion?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2011)

Non 

Parlons d'autre chose, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2011)

T'as raison je préfère les mars

Ta couleur favorite ?


----------



## Old Timer (19 Août 2011)

Le bleu de chartres.


Le pays ou tu voudrais habiter?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2011)

J'y habite 

Ville ou campagne ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2011)

Ville.

Si tu étais un dictateur, tu serais ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2011)

Moi - même 

Que feras - tu de ton Weekend ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2011)

Je serai à Paris.

Sais-tu qui est le gars qui a été vu avec un fusil dassaut dans un Apple Store ?


----------



## Gunners66 (19 Août 2011)

Eric Schmidt je crois!


Tu vas acheter l'iPhone 5?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2011)

Je ne sais pas

Quel mac te fais envie ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Août 2011)

Je dis oui mais mon porte feuille dit non. 

TOASTED 

Mon iMac me suffit amplement mais j'avoue qu'un MBP 15" me plait bien.

Suis-tu la bourse ?


----------



## ziommm (19 Août 2011)

Je veille sur les miennes, et ça me suffit.

Tu aimes les Kinder ?


----------



## supergrec (19 Août 2011)

le maxi est pas mal.

Que fais tu avec une bouteille d'huile et du papier toilette ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Août 2011)

je repere un type qui est fan de jeu de role !

tu dors ?


----------



## Gunners66 (20 Août 2011)

Non je vais travailler, la France à besoin de moi.


Tu as des animaux?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2011)

Oui

Tu fumes le cigare ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Août 2011)

non, trop cher.

MacDo ou Quick ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2011)

Quick

Tu es déjà allé en Asie ?


----------



## Gunners66 (20 Août 2011)

Non j'aurai du partir pour la Thaïlande en avril prochain mais finalement mon choix c'est porté (encore)  sur les States.


Qu'est que tu penses des télé 3D?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Août 2011)

C'est cool, vraiment une bonne surprise.
Avatar ou Alice en 3D at home sur une Sony, mieux qu'au ciné, et en plus, sans l'odeur des pop-corn.

Tu machouilles au cinoche ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2011)

Non.

Tu bois quoi le matin ?


----------



## Gunners66 (20 Août 2011)

Un russe blanc comme le duc 


Tu t'es baigné aujourd'hui?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Août 2011)

Non.

Tu es allé voir quoi dernièrement au cinéma ?


----------



## ziommm (20 Août 2011)

Super 8.

Tu aimes le vélo ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Août 2011)

j'adore!

et le roller tu aimes?


----------



## Calderan (21 Août 2011)

Je préfère le skate

poker ou blackjack?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Août 2011)

La bataille plutôt.

Connais tu ce jeu de cartes italien avec des couleurs (coppa, ...) et des atouts (me souviens plus du nom)  ?


----------



## ziommm (21 Août 2011)

La scopa (toute mon enfance).

Tu joues aux échecs ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Août 2011)

ziommm a dit:


> La scopa (toute mon enfance)



Yes  une partie de mon enfance aussi... suis un peu rital :love: (avec une autre moitié bretonne)  



ziommm a dit:


> Tu joues aux échecs ?



Assez mal

Tu aimes jouer aux dames ?


----------



## collodion (21 Août 2011)

Trop simpliste, dans le genre je préfère le jeu de go.

Comment s'appelle le jeu qui ressemble aux dames, mais il se joue à plusieurs sur un plateau en étoile ? Les joueurs commence d'une pointe et doivent déplacer tous les pions jusqu'à la pointe d'en face...


----------



## Aescleah (21 Août 2011)

J'le connais pas ce jeu là...

Tu préfères un jeu complexe, ou un jei compliqué?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Août 2011)

Quand c'est trop compliqué, ça prend la tête.

Tu connais la bataille ?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Août 2011)

Ouais et j'aime bien. Par contre, ça peut, dans certains cas, durée un poil longtemps...

Et les jeux, j'irais pas jusqu'à dire que c'est comme les blagues, mais pas loin...

En parlant d'humour, t'en aurais pas une bonne (ou une mauvaise, ça marche aussi)?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Août 2011)

On peut essayer.

Hommage à un disparu : quelle est la différence entre un pigeon ?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Août 2011)

Les deux ailes sont identiques, surtout la droite.

On va tous crever?


----------



## Gunners66 (21 Août 2011)

Un jour surement!

Quel âge avait Rimbaud?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Août 2011)

42 ans

Pourquoi 42 au fait ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Août 2011)

mon babel-fish me l'avait dit mais je me rappel plus....

retour au taff demain ?


----------



## ziommm (21 Août 2011)

Si on veut, retour à l'école pour un exam de seconde session.

Douche ou bain ?


----------



## Old Timer (21 Août 2011)

Douche.

Fais beau chez vous?


----------



## Calderan (22 Août 2011)

jusqu'à hier il faisait beau  mais de temps en temps la météo me rappelle que je suis en Belgique 

pour ou contre?


----------



## Gunners66 (22 Août 2011)

Pontre!  T'as des tatouages?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Août 2011)

Non. Aucun. 

Pourquoi procrastine-t-on ?
(Non, parce-que franchement, quand c'est la dead-line, c'est trop tard ! Et là, ça me fout sérieusement dans la m***e !)


----------



## thunderheart (22 Août 2011)

On procrastine parce qu'on est un peu feignasse.

Ou snob ?


----------



## collodion (22 Août 2011)

C'est vrai que le mot procrastination est une manière un peu capillotracté pour dire que l'on s'ennuie.

Pour trouver des solutions : tu cherches dans tous les sens ou bien tu focalises sur une stratégie ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Août 2011)

collodion a dit:


> C'est vrai que le mot procrastination est une manière un peu capillotracté pour dire que l'on s'ennuie.
> 
> Pour trouver des solutions : tu cherches dans tous les sens ou bien tu focalises sur une stratégie ?



Je ne suis pas d'accord : Quand on s'ennuie, c'est que l'on à vraiment rien à faire. Quand on procrastine, c'est que l'on a (plein) de choses à faire, mais qu'on ne s'y met pas. 
A la rigueur, quand c'est la dernière minute, on se lance... mais bon, ça ne marche pas pour tout... Lancer la vaisselle 1h avant que les invités arrivent, c'est une chose, se mettre au travail une semaine avant la dead-line d'un projet à faire en deux mois... ouch !

Elle demande quoi ta question ? :rose:


----------



## thunderheart (22 Août 2011)

C'est vrai ça. Je vais remettre à demain ma réflexion sur la question.

Au fait, pourquoi poser une question aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2011)

Parce que c'est notre petit rituel quotidien...

Tu as tomber la veste et/ou chemise ?


----------



## Gunners66 (22 Août 2011)

Obligé il fait trop chaud!!!


Tu vas manger quoi ce soir?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2011)

Je vais pas me casser la tête, ce sera gaspacho+gressins.

Captain America au cinéma, la daube de l'été ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Août 2011)

Non, je dirai plutôt la planète des singes.

Fan de manga ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2011)

Pas du tout. Je me passionne pour le Japon depuis de nombreuses années mais je déteste la culture otaku ( manga, anime, jeux vidéo ).

Tu es déjà allé au Japon, aimerais-tu visiter ce pays ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Août 2011)

Jamais, mais cela me plairait bien d'y aller.

T'as pas un billet gratos ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Août 2011)

non !

tu as un billet à gratter ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Août 2011)

J'ai un billet, oui, même deux de 5&#8364;.

Mais crois-tu vraiment qu'ils vont faire des enfants si je les gratte ensembles ?


----------



## pomme_pomme_pidou (23 Août 2011)

oui, peut être un de 10&#8364;...

et si on frotte de billets de 50&#8364;, ca fera un billet de 100&#8364;?


----------



## ziommm (23 Août 2011)

Non, ça te donne juste l'air très con.

Tu portes des bijoux ?


----------



## pomme_pomme_pidou (23 Août 2011)

oui 3 bagues, 6 boucles d'oreilles, 2 écarteurs, et 2 piercings.

fruit préféré?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Août 2011)

On va dire le citron, mais il y a bien d'autres.

Tu aimes ?


----------



## Gunners66 (23 Août 2011)

Dans un Coca bien frais avec des glaçons!


Qu'est-ce que t'en pense?


----------



## pomme_pomme_pidou (23 Août 2011)

sans coca pour moi 

coca ou orangina?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2011)

Très occasionnellement coca. Goûtez, essayez le Dr Pepper, je préfère son goût à celui du coca. Là je tourne surtout à la bière.

Ta boisson fétiche de l'été ?


----------



## Old Timer (23 Août 2011)

Thé glacé.


Craignez-vous les tremblements de terre?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2011)

Le lieu où je me trouve actuellement est peu sensible aux séisme.

Dans quels albums du groupe_ Iron Maiden_ se trouve des chansons faisant clairement référence à la série tv _Le Prisonnier ?_


----------



## monoeil (23 Août 2011)

The Number of the Beast ?

J'ai bon là ?

_ (J'ai placé 2 questions sans tricher, trop fort)_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2011)

Oui c'est bon. _The Number Of The Beast_, avec le titre_ The Prisoner _et_ Powerslave_ où se trouve _Back In The Village_.

Tu aimes la série télé _Le Prisonnier_ ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Août 2011)

Dans mon souvenir, j'aimais bien.

Et Thierry la fronde ?


----------



## Gunners66 (24 Août 2011)

J'ai pas connu.


Content ou pas content pour DSK?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2011)

Sujet brûlant en soit ...

Pourquoi brûlant ?


----------



## collodion (24 Août 2011)

Parce qu'on ne sait pas ce que vont donner les primaires du PS...Parce que DSK semble hors combat.


Est ce que vous votez ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Août 2011)

Parfois oui, parfois non... suis plus très motivé.

Gauche et droite même combat ?


----------



## Gunners66 (24 Août 2011)

Tous des escrocs qui pensent d'abord à eux avant de penser à la France et aux Français!


Ton film préféré?


----------



## ziommm (24 Août 2011)

Je dirais _The Big Lebowski_, ou _Snatch_, choix difficile en fait quand on est cinéphile...

Ton compositeur préféré ?


----------



## Old Timer (24 Août 2011)

Mozart

Chanteuse francophone préférée?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2011)

Mmm aucune.

Le franc fort ( franc suisse ) ça te préoccupe ?


----------



## monoeil (24 Août 2011)

Je fais une croix dessus.

Et le Franc faible, un avis dessus ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Août 2011)

Peut-être mais la vie coutait moins chère en Franc, la baguette à 1E c'est du délire.

Crains-tu pour l'avenir d'Apple sans SJ en CEO ?


----------



## pacou (25 Août 2011)

Non, les indispensables servent d'engrais aux oeillets.
En plus SJ et son équipe ont depuis longtemps préparé le terrain au sein d'Apple et des génies en herbes sont élevés dans l'université d'Apple.

Comment faire pour virtualiser Mac OS X avec VirtualBox?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2011)

Je ne sais pas. Je ne ne comprends même pas la question.

Où est ce que le colonel Kadhafi a bien pu établir son nouveau QG, son repaire secret ?


----------



## Gunners66 (25 Août 2011)

D'après les rebelles pas loin de l'ancien.



Tu crois qu'il va s'en sortir vivant de cette histoire?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Août 2011)

Moi je m'en bats les yecous.

D't'façons, on va tous crever. Non?


----------



## pacou (25 Août 2011)

Personnellement, J'espère que mes pneus vont tenir jusqu'à la révision des 140000 ...

te sers tu d'un mac pour la gestion de ton entreprise? ou penses tu t'en servir pour cela si tu crées une entreprise?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2011)

Si je devais créer une entreprise et m'équiper en matériel informatique, j'utiliserai pour moi-même et mes collaborateurs des iMac, Mac Pro, MacBook Pro.

Même si Steve Jobs cède sa place de CEO à Tim Cook, penses-tu qu'il restera très impliqué dans les décisions de l'entreprise ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Août 2011)

Non, je pense qu'il laissera les décisions à l'équipe actuelle car il doit avoir une confiance totale en ses collaborateurs pour céder sa place de CEO mais sa parole sera toujours prise en compte si on lui demande conseil.

Que deviendra le 7ème art quand Steven Spielberg passera dans l'haut de-là ?


----------



## Calderan (26 Août 2011)

Il restera le 7ème art, il y a quelques talents à la hauteur de Spielberg (pas des masses mais quelques uns)

que mange-t-on ce midi?


----------



## ziommm (26 Août 2011)

Des frites, le vendredi, c'est le jour des FRITES ! 

Les mélanges sucré/salé, tu aimes ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Août 2011)

I like it, miettes de thon avec ananas par exemple.

Une autre proposition ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Août 2011)

ca me dis bien les frites...

Un bon grec tiens...

Sinon quel pointure en chaussure ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Août 2011)

46. 

Te considères-tu grand, normal ou petit ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Août 2011)

1m76

Normal ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2011)

Oui, normal. 

Est-ce que la phrase_ " pour célibataires exigeants " _te saoule ? Sous-entendu ils/elles placent la barre très haut et ils/elles vont le rester ( célibataires ) avec leurs exigences de merdes ?


----------



## Aski (26 Août 2011)

Oui. Qu'ils restent célibataires longtemps alors ... mouhahahahaha !
ça me rappelle un film "idiocracy" ou les intelligents réflachissent avant de faire un enfant et les gens cons en ont 15. Et au final la terre n'est peuplée que de gens cons.


Que pense tu du Samsung Galaxy S Wifi ?


----------



## Gunners66 (26 Août 2011)

Que ça reste du samsung.

Vive la pomme!



Tu comprends tout avec les scripts Geektool?


----------



## ziommm (26 Août 2011)

Que dalle, faut seulement que je m'y mette, mon bureau est encore vierge ^^.

Et Rainmeter, l'équivalent Windows, tu connais ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2011)

Non, je ne connais pas.

J'ai un ami qui a Ubuntu, tu connais ?


----------



## Gunners66 (27 Août 2011)

Non plus.


Tu t'es déjà fais arnaqué sur internet?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2011)

Non c'est Corentin qui arnaque Internet

Tu es peureux ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Août 2011)

Pas spécialement.

Es tu courageux ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Août 2011)

Pas spécialement.

Es-tu cynique ?


----------



## monoeil (27 Août 2011)

Oui.

Aimes-tu les gens, surtout ceux qui ont quinze héritiers ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Août 2011)

J'en connais pas.

Aimes tu les gens ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> J'en connais pas.
> 
> Aimes tu les gens ?



Oui ...

T'aimes-tu ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Août 2011)

Oeuf corse.

Jusqu'où vas ton amour pour toi ?


----------



## collodion (28 Août 2011)

Jusqu'à ce que je vois mes propres limites.

Ça fait mal ?


----------



## Gunners66 (28 Août 2011)

Non ça va c'est supportable.


T'es déjà allé au States?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Août 2011)

Yes.

Est-ce que les hamburgers sont meilleurs là-bas ?


----------



## Gunners66 (28 Août 2011)

Oh oui sans hésitation!!!  

Plus gros, beaucoup plus goûtu, plus gras surement aussi 

Bref un régal!


Ca te donne envie?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Août 2011)

Non merci, je viens de déguster une succulent glace italienne sur le port.

C'est bientôt l'heure de l'apéro non ?


----------



## monoeil (28 Août 2011)

Non, celle de faire dodo bien tôt.

La nuit gomme-t-elle l'ennui ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Août 2011)

Seulement si la nuit est un crayon.

As-tu regardé Pirates des Caraïbes ce soir ?


----------



## ziommm (29 Août 2011)

Non, je l'ai entrevu à la TV, mais pas envie, pas trop mon genre de film.

Tu as un groupe ou musicien qui symbolise ta jeunesse ?


----------



## Calderan (29 Août 2011)

Nirvana (en tout cas c'est sans doute celui dont j'ai été le plus fan)

ordonné ou bordélique?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Août 2011)

Ordonné avec des zones de bordel.

Les pieds sur terre ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2011)

Oui, mais la tête dans les étoiles.

A part le soleil, tu sais quelle est l'étoile la plus proche de nous ?


----------



## Gunners66 (29 Août 2011)

C'est Thierry Henry je pense 


Bientôt la rentrée, tu crois que les touristes vont nous faire chier encore combien de jours?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Août 2011)

Plus très longtemps...

N'as tu jamais été un touriste ?


----------



## Calderan (29 Août 2011)

On est tous des touristes quand on sort de chez soi 
En plus ça fait vivre certaines régions

Quelle est ta dernière destination de vacances?


----------



## Gunners66 (29 Août 2011)

C'était 15 jours à Miami en avril.


Et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2011)

Je ne suis pas parti en vacances. A la première occasion et dès que possible je prends le TGV direction Paris CDG, le Japon ou les USA aller voir ma sur à Los Angeles. Armé, muni de mon appareil photo réflex.

Tu voyages beaucoup ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Août 2011)

Moyennement car le porte monnaie ne suit pas.

Tu as lu quoi comme bouquin dernièrement ?


----------



## monoeil (29 Août 2011)

_La route_, de McCarthy. En vacances justement (je ne trouve le temps que durant l'été).

Lire trop peu, c'est grave ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2011)

Je sais pas. Lire trop peu j'ai peur que ça fasse devenir con...

Toi aussi tu procrastines ?


----------



## ziommm (29 Août 2011)

En fait je sais pas, parce qu'à partir du moment où on ne fait que ça, ça n'est plus de la procrastination (vu que ça part du principe qu'on est censé avoir quelque chose à faire, pour pouvoir ne pas le faire), dans mon cas, c'est juste un style de vie.

Ta boisson préférée ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2011)

Un bon vin à partager entre amis. une bière au comptoir. Un bon café. Le thé vert japonais, le thé russe.

2011, une année chargée en actualités. Quels événements tu retiens ?

- La catastrophe dans le nord-est du Japon ?
- L'élimination par les Navy Seals d'Oussama ben laden ?
- Les révolutions dans les pays arabes ?
- La quasi parité entre l'euro et le franc suisse ?
- La crise de la monnaie européenne ?
- Le départ de Steve Jobs d'Apple ?
- Les troubles à Londres ?
- L'affaire DSK ?


----------



## Gunners66 (30 Août 2011)

Ce qui m'a le plus marqué c'est le séisme suivi du tsunami au Japon ainsi que la révolte des pays arabes et ça me marque encore!

Le monde est en train de changer!



Combien de temps il reste avant que la Chine devienne la super puissance mondiale devant les états-unis?


----------



## Calderan (30 Août 2011)

Vu la dette des Etats-Unis, je dirais que c'est déjà le cas mais qu'on évite de nous alarmé car The Obama's Team control thé world  (non je ne suis pas partisan de la grande théorie du complot, c'est juste un trait d'humour  )

Tu achètes souvent sur des sites asiatiques en ligne?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Août 2011)

Non.

As tu entendu la déclaration de Michel Rocard sur DSK ?


----------



## judolu (30 Août 2011)

Non

Il a dit quoi Rocard sur DSK?


----------



## Gunners66 (30 Août 2011)

Qu'il avait une maladie mentale 



Il a raison d'après toi?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2011)

Je sais pas

Et toi tu en as une ?


----------



## Calderan (30 Août 2011)

non, ou alors pas encore diagnostiquée.

L'écrasante victoire de Manchester contre Arsenal, ça t'inspire quoi?


----------



## Gunners66 (30 Août 2011)

AAhhhhhhhhhh (sujet qui fâche la) ça m'inspire encore plus de haine contre ManU  et espère qu'Arsene va vite se réveiller avant la fin du mercato!!!

Ps: il reste 2 jours!

Come On Arsenal!!!!!!!


La réponse te convient?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2011)

Oui. Je m'en accommoderai.

Qui a été condamné par la justice divine pour crime de pirateries et de cruautés abominables, à errer sur les mers jusqu'à la fin des siècles ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Août 2011)

Je serai tenté de dire Le Hollandais volant.

J'ai bon ?


----------



## Calderan (31 Août 2011)

Je ne sais pas et je m'en fout !

Ca te dérange?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Je serai tenté de dire Le Hollandais volant.
> 
> J'ai bon ?



Oui, c'est la réponse que j'attendais.



Calderan a dit:


> Je ne sais pas et je m'en fout !
> 
> Ca te dérange?



Non !

Tu as déjà essayé le poker en ligne ?


----------



## monoeil (31 Août 2011)

Non, j'ai trop les jetons.

C'est qui ce ManU, et qu'est-ce qu'Arsène pourrait faire avant minuit?


----------



## Gunners66 (31 Août 2011)

Tu aimes pas le foot toi si j'ai bien compris 

ManU c'est Manchester United et Arsene Wenger c'est le manager d'Arsenal à qui il reste jusqu'au 31 aout minuit pour trouver encore un ou deux bon joueur à acheter pour renforcer son équipe.
Sinon la saison va être très compliquée!!!


Est-ce plus clair maintenant ?


----------



## Calderan (1 Septembre 2011)

oui, mais pas besoin de m'expliquer je suis le foot assez régulièrement 

Et en Espagne, tu es pour qui?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Septembre 2011)

Picasso.

Je sors --> [] ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2011)

Au bistrot ?

Tu bois quoi ?


----------



## Calderan (1 Septembre 2011)

pour l'instant un Coca zero

tu manges quoi?


----------



## Gunners66 (1 Septembre 2011)

La rien je viens de me lever pas trop faim mais ce soir je vais casser le resto en douze c'est mon anniversaire 


Tu m'achètes quoi comme cadeaux?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2011)

Des Air Jordan

Tu prends quoi comme dessert ?


----------



## monoeil (1 Septembre 2011)

Des tas, y avait un X à cadeau !

Pourquoi tu dis que j'aime pas le foot ?! J'aime bien quand Arsène travaille à la télé ; demain, après la pub à 20h30 tu regardes quoi?


----------



## Gunners66 (1 Septembre 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Des Air Jordan



Oui je veuuuuux 


Demain je vais regarder les Bleus bien sur et Arsène aussi si il est présent au match!! 


Tu fais des paris sur le sport?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2011)

Non.

Tu es abonné à des podcasts sur iTunes ?


----------



## ziommm (2 Septembre 2011)

J'ai essayé, mais j'en ai jamais vraiment trouvé l'utilité.

Tu fais du sport ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2011)

Non.

Pourquoi les femmes sont-elles méchantes ?


----------



## Calderan (2 Septembre 2011)

Elles ne sont pas méchantes, c'est juste que parfois on ne les comprends pas 

une dispute dans ton couple?


----------



## Gunners66 (2 Septembre 2011)

Non pas aujourd'hui c'était mon anniversaire!! 


Tu préfères Mass Effect 1 ou 2?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2011)

Je n'ai pas joué à ces jeux

Tu dors combien d'heures par nuit ?


----------



## Old Timer (2 Septembre 2011)

Plus ou moins 6 heures.

Êtes-vous débrouillard?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2011)

J'essaie de faire en sorte de l'être.

Les Lenovo U300s et Acer S3 ont de faux air de MacBook Air, un avis là-dessus ?


----------



## monoeil (2 Septembre 2011)

Aucun, c'est un domaine qui n'a pas ma préférence.

J'ai une 4L à vendre, ça t'intéresse ?


----------



## Gunners66 (2 Septembre 2011)

Non peu être plus tard qui sait!


Tu mets de l'huile pimentées sur ta pizza?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2011)

Oui.

La pizza que tu préfères ?


----------



## ziommm (3 Septembre 2011)

Chorizo.

Ton jeu préféré ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2011)

Texas hold'em.

Dans Fast and Furious 5, Paul Walker a choisi de porter quel modèle de montre ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Septembre 2011)

Omega, Rolex, Swatch, Ck, Piaget, J&C,Tissot, SEIKO, Festina, Lotus, D&G, GUESS, BOSS, Fossil.

Dans l'épisode 5 de la saison 2 de Gossip Girl, comment est habillée Serena à la 6ème minute ? :mouais:


----------



## Gunners66 (3 Septembre 2011)

A poil sérenaaaaaaa!!!! 

ET notre ami Dexter dans la saison 5 il a quoi comme ordinateur? 

(petit indice: il pourrait être inscrit sur ce forum)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2011)

> Dans Fast and Furious 5, Paul Walker a choisi de porter quel modèle de montre ?


Master Compressor Diving Automatic Navy Seal de la maison Jaeger-LeCoultre.



> ET notre ami Dexter dans la saison 5 il a quoi comme ordinateur?


Je ne connais pas la série !
Un Mac ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2011)

Ok un Mac Pro configuration au maximum.

Tu as les moyens de me l'offrir ?


----------



## Gunners66 (3 Septembre 2011)

Ca dépend,


...tu me fais quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2011)

Je l'utilise pour du traitement photo.

C'est exagéré ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Septembre 2011)

Non, ça passe pour cette fois...

C'est quoi un Mac ?


----------



## Aescleah (3 Septembre 2011)

Souvent, un type originaire de Grande Bretagne du Nord.

Tu aimes l'astronomie?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Septembre 2011)

Assez oui, ça me fait bien tripper.

Où s'arrête l'univers ?


----------



## Gunners66 (3 Septembre 2011)

A l'infini......


Aimerais-tu aller sur la station spatiale internationale (ISS)?


----------



## Old Timer (3 Septembre 2011)

J'aimerais, mais selon mon banquier je n'en ai pas les moyens.

À quoi va-t-elle servir finalement?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Septembre 2011)

Yes, pour boire une binouze avec Kozmik Roger.

Boire une bière en apesanteur, ça peut être kokasse non ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2011)

Ouais...

Un voyage sur Mars par des humains ( pas des robots ), est-ce qu'on verra ça au cours du XXIe siècle ?


----------



## Old Timer (3 Septembre 2011)

Ça dépend de ton âge.

Communiqueront nous avec des extra-terrestres au XXI siècle?


----------



## monoeil (3 Septembre 2011)

C'est déjà fait ; nous communiquons entre nous.

La bonne technique pour virer les bestioles qui squattent au grenier, c'est quoi ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Septembre 2011)

Déménager.

Ou appeler les Ghost Busters ?


----------



## Gunners66 (3 Septembre 2011)

118 218


Tu crois qu'ils viennent rapidement?


----------



## Old Timer (4 Septembre 2011)

Un bon bakchich et ils te règlent ton problème les mains attachée et les doigts dans le nez.


Autre choses à ton service?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Septembre 2011)

Un oreiller pour la sieste stp...

T'as ça en stock ?


----------



## Old Timer (4 Septembre 2011)

Bien sûr.

De poils ou de plumes?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2011)

Poils.

Lire ou écrire ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Septembre 2011)

Lire.

Bois-tu en mangeant ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2011)

Oui.

Parles-tu en baisant ?


----------



## Old Timer (5 Septembre 2011)

Toujours, ça fait durer le plaisir.

C'est une bonne réponse?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Septembre 2011)

Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Encore ?


----------



## Calderan (5 Septembre 2011)

Avec plaisir.

Combien de temps?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Septembre 2011)

Toute la nuit.

Let's go ?


----------



## Old Timer (5 Septembre 2011)

Yeah!


Quel est votre fantasme ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Septembre 2011)

Devenir CEO de Victoria's Secret, Facebook et d'Apple 

Beaucoup d'argent = beaucoup de soucis ?


----------



## ziommm (6 Septembre 2011)

Oui, sous la forme "d'amis", entre autres...

Entre le charme et l'argent, tu choisis lequel ?


----------



## Gunners66 (6 Septembre 2011)

L'argent bien sur.


Tu joues à l'euromillion?


----------



## akegata (6 Septembre 2011)

je peux me joindre a vous ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h58 ----------

je joue pas a l'euromillion

couche tard ou lève tôt ?


----------



## ziommm (6 Septembre 2011)

Je me couche à l'heure à laquelle je suis sensé me lever.

Ton instrument de musique préféré ?


----------



## akegata (6 Septembre 2011)

piano
le truc le plus dingue que tu ai mangé ?


----------



## ziommm (6 Septembre 2011)

Du papier alu.

Tu aimes l'eau gazeuse ?


----------



## akegata (6 Septembre 2011)

j'aime pas les bulles
ton genre de film préféré ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Septembre 2011)

Pas de genre préféré, du moment que l'émotion est là.

Et toi, as tu un genre de fille préféré ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Septembre 2011)

non.

ca va ?


----------



## akegata (6 Septembre 2011)

oui
que voit tu par ta fenêtre ?


----------



## Calderan (6 Septembre 2011)

des arbres et des filles en train de fumer

Tu fumes?


----------



## akegata (6 Septembre 2011)

comme un pompier
quel est le prochain cadeau que tu va offrir ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2011)

La submariner ( Rolex ) et le 1D Mark &#8547; ( Canon ). ( Que je vais m&#8217;offrir à moi-même ). 

Quel sera ton prochain voyage ?


----------



## akegata (6 Septembre 2011)

j'aimerai bien aller en Ireland
chanteur préféré ?


----------



## ziommm (6 Septembre 2011)

Kurt Cobain, rien de très original quoi.

T'es du genre nostalgique ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Septembre 2011)

Oui.

Peut-on être nostalgique du futur ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Septembre 2011)

Non, à moins d'avoir la voiture de Retour vers le futur.

Ton compositeur préféré ?


----------



## ziommm (7 Septembre 2011)

Erik Satie.

Ton musicien préféré ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Septembre 2011)

Il y en a tant, ce matin je dirais Miles Davis.

Ton chanteur(se) préféré(e) ?


----------



## akegata (7 Septembre 2011)

en se moment Kanon Wakeshima
ton plus beau souvenir ?


----------



## Calderan (7 Septembre 2011)

/mode fleur bleue on - mon premier baiser - /mode fleur bleue off

ton rêve le plus fou?


----------



## akegata (7 Septembre 2011)

j'en ai plusieurs le plus bateau se serai faire le tour du monde
ta plus grosse frayeur ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Septembre 2011)

Quand je baisse les yeux et regarde vers mes pieds et vois ce gros machin 

Joues tu aux jeux de grattage ?


----------



## Calderan (7 Septembre 2011)

de temps en temps. 

et à l'Euromillions?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2011)

Non

Tu aimes la Goulash ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2011)

Oui.

Est-ce que tu connais la cuisine hongroise ou tchèque ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2011)

Pas trop à part ce plat

Et en cuisine italienne tu aimes quoi ?


----------



## akegata (7 Septembre 2011)

pâtes à la putanesca
ton dieu egyptien préféré ?


----------



## collodion (7 Septembre 2011)

Je n'ai pas de Dieu préféré 

Ta plus grosse peur ?


----------



## akegata (7 Septembre 2011)

les papillons de nuit
ton envie du moment ?


----------



## ziommm (7 Septembre 2011)

Un bon spécial mexicanos sauce brazil. 

Le plat que tu déteste le plus ?


----------



## akegata (7 Septembre 2011)

soupe de tomate
dernier film vu ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2011)

Une daube de l'été dont j'ai déjà oublié le nom, il me tarde de voir un vrai bon film au cinéma. 

Tu y va plusieurs fois par mois ? ( au cinéma )


----------



## Gunners66 (8 Septembre 2011)

Non j'y vais très rarement, d'ailleurs la prochaine fois que j'irai ça sera pour la vérité si je mens 3, c'est pour te dire...


Tu trouves que le prix de la place est raisonnable?


----------



## ziommm (8 Septembre 2011)

Bah ça dépends du cinoche aussi, mais le meilleur cinéma près de chez moi, c'est 8.50&#8364; pour une grosse affiche.

Est-ce que tu manques de temps ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Septembre 2011)

Oui, le temps passe vite ! 

Aimes-tu la science fiction ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Septembre 2011)

Assez oui, j'ai relu "Le cycle de Tschai" (Jack Vance) cet été.

Tu connais ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2011)

Non.

Tu aimes les films noirs ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2011)

Oui.

Les yakuzas ont-ils été touchés par la crise ?


----------



## monoeil (8 Septembre 2011)

La crise ? Elle est partout, ça met les nerfs. Et jappe, honesty !

Sinon la retraite, c'est loin pour toi ?


----------



## Calderan (9 Septembre 2011)

Dans 30 ans, mais je ne suis pas pressé.

Tu (petit) déjeunes le matin?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (9 Septembre 2011)

D'habitude non, mais ce matin, j'ai croisé une paire se mouches que je pense me griller au bbq dès que j'aurai réussi à remettre la main sur ces P#@&%$ d'alumettes...


Manger des insectes, la solution face aux problèmes de famine?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Septembre 2011)

Possible oui, Koh Lanta commence ce soir...

As-tu un chien ou une chienne  ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Septembre 2011)

Non, je n'ai pas d'animal de compagnie.

Google Chrome, Safari ou M. Firefox ?


----------



## Calderan (9 Septembre 2011)

Safari et Firefox en fonction des sites.

Tu portes des lunettes?


----------



## ziommm (9 Septembre 2011)

J'en ai porté de l'âge de 5 ans jusqu'à ma puberté, maintenant tout roule.

Tu aimes observer les gens ?


----------



## Old Timer (9 Septembre 2011)

Oui, c'est toujours intéressant.



Votre humoriste préféré est ... ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2011)

Coluche

Ta voiture préférée ?


----------



## monoeil (9 Septembre 2011)

La DS. Je me _console_ pas de ne pas en avoir.

Pourquoi tu es là ?


----------



## ziommm (10 Septembre 2011)

Parce que mes parents ont baisé.

T'es du genre zappeur devant la télé ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2011)

Je regarde très peu la tv.

Quel produit Apple te fait le plus envie et pourquoi ?


----------



## Calderan (10 Septembre 2011)

Un MBP parce que mon MB Blanc commence à vieillir.

La meilleure pub de tout les temps ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Septembre 2011)

​Le linceul de Turin : tu y crois ?​


----------



## thunderheart (10 Septembre 2011)

Bof, moyen moyen.

Les guerres de religion sont-elles finies ?


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Septembre 2011)

Uniquement lorsque nous aurons fini la crise.

L'informatique est elle une drogue ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Septembre 2011)

Pas pour moi en tout cas, juste un métier, un loisir, un hobby.

Et pour toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2011)

Un loisir.

Tu aimes la campagne ?


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Septembre 2011)

Je vis à la campagne !


Tu écoutes U2 ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Septembre 2011)

Grand fan de U2 depuis mes 4 ans  Mon père m'a transmis le flambeau.

Fais-tu des dons de sang ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2011)

Non.

Est-ce que tu aimes qu'un plan se déroule sans accrocs ?


----------



## ziommm (11 Septembre 2011)

Oui, mais heureusement, ce n'est jamais le cas. 

Ta bière préférée ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Septembre 2011)

La MorBraz blonde.

La tienne ?


----------



## ziommm (11 Septembre 2011)

Mort Subite framboise.

Concerné par la rentrée ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Septembre 2011)

Plus trop.

Et par la sortie ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Septembre 2011)

Pas encore.

Que faisais-tu le 11/9/01 ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Septembre 2011)

Je bossais à Paris dans une boîte de geeks.

Et toi que faisais ce jour là ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2011)

J'étais en cinquième, c'est comme ça que vous dîtes chez vous ?

Tu aimes le filet américain ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Septembre 2011)

Le filet américain !

C'est quoi le "filet américain" ?


----------



## Old Timer (12 Septembre 2011)

C'est du steak tartare façon belge si je ne me trompe pas.


Aimez-vous le tartare de saumon?


----------



## Calderan (12 Septembre 2011)

Oui, c'est pas la meilleure préparation de saumon que je connaisse, mais c'est loin d'être mauvais quand même.

Tu fais quoi ce week-end?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Septembre 2011)

Je vais chez une amie.

Tu vas faire quoi ce soir ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Septembre 2011)

rien

tu lis quoi comme presse gratuite ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Septembre 2011)

Metro ou 20Minutes, ça dépend des jours.

Rugby ou football ?


----------



## Calderan (13 Septembre 2011)

Football

Aimerais-tu te réincarner dans le sexe opposé?


----------



## ziommm (13 Septembre 2011)

Oui, parce que apparemment, 2 seins sont bien plus utiles en société que 2 testicules. Et non, parce que pouvoir roter, péter, et envoyer les gens paitre si ça les dérange, c'est un luxe.

Tu as peur du noir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Septembre 2011)

Pas vraiment.

As-tu peur après un film d'horreur ?


----------



## Old Timer (14 Septembre 2011)

Non, à moins de revenir seul dans la nuit après le film et de traverser un quartier mal famé.


Croyez-vous aux revenants?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2011)

Non.

Aujourd'hui, tu t'habilles comment, business ou décontracté ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Septembre 2011)

Décontracté. 

Aimes-tu porter la cravate ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Septembre 2011)

Non.

Qu'est ce que la cravate apporte de plus ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (14 Septembre 2011)

Lorsque le sujet est immobile, la direction de la cravate donne une idée de la verticalité des lieux...
En mouvement, une analyse rapide de la fréquence de balancement de la cravate permettra de connaître avec certitude le poids de ladite cravate.
Concernant celui qui la porte, ça lui donne un air de penser: 'Moi, chui quelqu'un de sérieux moi...'
Très utile pour ceux qui n'en doutent pas, mais devrai peut-être...



Un filet de citron dans une pointe de crème fraiche, ça t'éveille les papilles?
Et sinon, qu'est ce qui t'émeut, culinairement parlant?


----------



## collodion (14 Septembre 2011)

Il manque le saumon et les pâtes fraîches.Tu viens de deviner à l'insu de ton plein gré mon repas de ce soir  


Et que pensez vous des noeuds papillons ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Septembre 2011)

Hem hem, pas grand chose non plus.

Etoile, tu nous livres le fond de ta pensée sur le noeud papillon ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (15 Septembre 2011)

Le fond de ma pensée...:mouais:
Pas sûr que ce soit politiquement correct 
En tout cas, les papillons, de jour ou de nuit, chui pas fan...
Font rien qu'a détruire mes belles toiles, pourtant construite avec une attention sans cesse renouvellée...
Autour du cou d'un mec, je trouve ça... disons...hum...'fin, sspas trop mon truc on va dire...

La dernière fois que tu t'es extasié devant une petite chose simple, c'était quoi?


----------



## Calderan (15 Septembre 2011)

Ce matin, quand j'ai ouvert la fenêtre et qu'une coccinelle est venue se poser sur ma main avant de repartir par où elle était venue.

Le week-end tu es plutôt grasse mat ou lève-tôt?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Septembre 2011)

lève tôt le samedi
simili grasse mat' le dimanche

distrib' linux favorite ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2011)

J'ai testé une fois Ubuntu donc bon ...

Tu lis quoi en ce moment ?


----------



## Calderan (15 Septembre 2011)

Game of Thrones

Tu suis une série en particulier?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Septembre 2011)

Pas en ce moment, mais j'aime bien Sons Of Anarchy, Desperate Housewives, les Soprano, 6 Feet Under...

Quelles séries pour toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Septembre 2011)

The Mentalist, Les experts, Les experts Miami, Malcolm, Veronica Mars, Dr House, Desperates Housewives, Gossip Girl, Les Simpson, Dexter, Chuck, How I met your mother ... 
Je suis un addicte des séries.

Préfères-tu regarder les séries à la télé ou sur votre ordinateur ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2011)

Télé.

Tu manges quoi ce soir ?


----------



## Old Timer (15 Septembre 2011)

Escalopes Florentine


Quoi boire avec?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Septembre 2011)

De l'eau.

Je sors ?


----------



## Calderan (16 Septembre 2011)

Non, tu restes. Plus on est de fous, plus on rit.

Mais si tu sors tu nous ramènes quoi en revenant?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Septembre 2011)

Une p'tite bouteille de Brouilly.

Cela vous dit ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Septembre 2011)

je connais Buffy mais pas Brouilly.

C'est une tueuse aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2011)

À haute dose sans doute

Tu joues à quoi en ce moment ?


----------



## Calderan (16 Septembre 2011)

Deus Ex : Human Revolution

Le meilleur jeu de tout les temps pour toi c'est quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2011)

Cela fait plusieurs années que je ne m'intéresse plus du tout aux jeux vidéo, je déteste la culture otaku ( jeux vidéo & animé & autres niaiseries... ) les trucs de gamins c'est pas mon truc.

Tu joues au Poker ?


----------



## Old Timer (16 Septembre 2011)

Parfois

Qu'y avait-il une seconde avant le Big Bang?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (16 Septembre 2011)

Le temps n'existait pas voyons !! Cette question n'a donc aucun sens...



Aujourd'hui, tu trouves que le temps passes vite ou lentement? pourquoi?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2011)

Trop court ... pour tout faire dans la journée.

Tu cours après quoi ?


----------



## GrInGoo (16 Septembre 2011)

Après le temps. 

Pourquoi dis t'on que le temps c'est de l'argent ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Septembre 2011)

Pour toujours en avoir plus peut-être.

Es tu riche ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2011)

Voyons ça ... riche en impressions ... Oui

A partir de quand est-on riche ?


----------



## Pamoi (16 Septembre 2011)

Quand on peut dépenser l'argent en femmes, en voitures et en fiestas et qu'il en reste assez pour s'offrir le superflu.

As-tu installé Lion ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2011)

Oui

En manges-tu ?


----------



## monoeil (16 Septembre 2011)

Quand j'ai un coup de barre. Sinon, je suis plutôt crocodile.

Un paquet de haribo en une journée, c'est dangereux?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2011)

Non, mais c'est un peu abusé quand même.

Avoir son ex sur sa liste d'amis facebook, qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Calderan (17 Septembre 2011)

Pourquoi pas si on s'est quitté en bons termes ou alors pour lui montrer qu'on a aussi une vie sans elle 

Avoir son ex dans son lit de temps en temps, qu'en penses-tu?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Septembre 2011)

Hem Hem, pas bon du tout en général, quoi que 

Quelles réflexions t'a suscité (si tu l'as vu) le film "Into the Wild" ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (17 Septembre 2011)

J'me suis dit : Mais quel con ! Il a passé chai pas combien d'année a étudier son bouquin sur les plantes et il est même pas foutu de reconnaître une plante mortelle, qui est dans son livre en plus!!:mouais:
Pour moi, la morale est à l'encontre de ce qu'on m'avait dit... J'y vois plutôt un : Tu veux vivre libre? Voilà ce qui t'attends...:hein:

T'as souvent des torticolis?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Septembre 2011)

Non, je suis assez souple grâce au yoga.

Pratiques-tu le yoga ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2011)

Non

Tu es un grand dormeur ?


----------



## collodion (17 Septembre 2011)

Oui.

Ton dernier rêve (dont tu te souviennes) ?


----------



## Old Timer (18 Septembre 2011)

Oh boy, ça ne peux pas se raconter ici.


Ton pire cauchemar?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2011)

Le travail.

Tu aimes le cyclisme ?


----------



## monoeil (18 Septembre 2011)

Beaucoup, mais je fume trop.

Les brocantes, c'est pas trop cher maintenant?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Septembre 2011)

On peut trouver de bonnes affaires en cherchant bien 

Tu fais souvent le ménage ?


----------



## Calderan (19 Septembre 2011)

Au moins une fois par semaine.
(Et quand c'est pas moi c'est ma femme  )

tu roules en vélo?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Septembre 2011)

Ouais, ça m'arrive quand il y a grève de la ratp.

Tu regardes "les enquêtes impossibles" sur NT1 ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2011)

Non.

Tu joues souvent à des FPS ?


----------



## Pamoi (19 Septembre 2011)

non

qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2011)

Ça ne m'intéresse pas. ( les jeux de tir subjectif ).

Tu as déjà essayé de lire un livre sur une tablette ?


----------



## Calderan (20 Septembre 2011)

Oui, mais je préfère de loin le format papier. Et puis j'ai une bibliothèque immense à remplir et les ipad coutent trop cher pour la remplir juste avec ça 

Quel est la première chose que tu fais le matin en te levant?


----------



## akegata (20 Septembre 2011)

je regarde par la fenêtre
tu prend quoi au petit déjeuner ?


----------



## Calderan (20 Septembre 2011)

Du café, beaucoup de café !

Et la dernière chose avant de dormir?


----------



## akegata (20 Septembre 2011)

je regarde l'heure.
aime tu les chevaux ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2011)

Pas spécialement

Tu aimes quel type de chocolat ?


----------



## Old Timer (20 Septembre 2011)

Le noir.


Quelle sorte est la meilleure?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Septembre 2011)

De toutes sortes et pour tous les goûts.

Le chocolat est il aphrodisiaque ?


----------



## akegata (21 Septembre 2011)

non mais il est bon pour le moral

et les huitres alors ?


----------



## Calderan (21 Septembre 2011)

Aucune idée, je n'ai jamais essayé. Rien que de les voir frétiller ... brrrrr je ne pourrais jamais en avaler.

Et toi tu as déjà essayé?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Septembre 2011)

Oui, souvent.

Plates ou creuses, crues ou cuites dans l'huile de friture ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2011)

Crues mais avec une bonne petite vinaigrette.

Tu penses souvent à tes rêves inachevés ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Septembre 2011)

Si je m'en souviens, oui j'essaie.

As tu l'habitude de noter ton rêve lorsque tu te réveilles au milieu de la nuit ?


----------



## Calderan (21 Septembre 2011)

non, mais ce n'est pas une mauvaise idée. J'essayerai d'y penser la prochaine fois 

Ton dernier rêve était-il agréable?


----------



## Old Timer (21 Septembre 2011)

Trrrrrrrrrrrrès


Êtes-vous amateur de BD?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2011)

De quelques unes seulement.

Tu en as à me proposer ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Septembre 2011)

Plusieurs... je lis des mensuels comme Fluide Glacial, Lanfeust, L'immanquable, etc.

As-tu eu l'occasion de lire  L'imanquable ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2011)

Non.

Tu as peur de la foule ?


----------



## Calderan (22 Septembre 2011)

Non pas du tout, au contraire.

et toi, plutôt ermite ou people?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Septembre 2011)

Cela dépend des jours.

Fréquentes tu les discothèques ?


----------



## ziommm (22 Septembre 2011)

J'ai essayé, ça a pas marché.

Tu aimes l'argent ?


----------



## Calderan (22 Septembre 2011)

Disons que j'aime en avoir assez pour me faire plaisir mais ce n'est pas la priorité dans ma vie.

Tu aimes montrer quand tu en as?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2011)

Non.

Tu joues d'un instrument ?


----------



## akegata (22 Septembre 2011)

j'aimerai mais non, 
aime tu le saxo ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2011)

Oui.

Tu aimes le jazz ?


----------



## theozdevil (22 Septembre 2011)

J'aime beaucoup...

Tu aimes Sandra Kim ?


----------



## Calderan (23 Septembre 2011)

Je ne la connais pas personnellement, mais je suis pas fan de ce qu'elle fait. De là à dire que je l'aime ou pas ... 

Comment crois-tu que la Belgique va finir suite aux problèmes politiques?


----------



## theozdevil (23 Septembre 2011)

ON VA TOUS CREVEEEERRRRRRR 

Eh bien pour faire simple je dirais que nos gouvernants Wallon sont des ABRUTIS, qu'ils ont est idées de merde, qu'ils ne savent même pas se mettrent en accord avec les gouvernants Flamand, qui eux au moins savent gérer ou du moins mieux gérer la Flandre que les gouvernants Wallon ne savent géré la Wallonie. Si déjà ils se mettaient d'accord pour gérer le pays de la même manier ca irait déjà mieux. Du genre les Flamands n'ont pas de tax sur la radio et la TV alors que les Wallon bien ... :mouais: OUAIIIIII
Donc comment est ce que je pense que ca va finir... elle ne se scindera jamais... c'est déjà ça, mais ça serra toujours et je dis bien toujours un bordel intégral. tant qu'ils ne se mettront pas en accord pour gouverner de la même manier partout. j'habite près de la frontière Flamande et Limbourgeoise, quand tu vas en Flandre ou dans le Limbourg la différences est frappante entre c'est deux région et la Wallonie, les cartiers son bien organisé, il y a des piste cyclable partout, et les trottoir son nickel.


Et toi tu en penses quoi ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Septembre 2011)

Ecoutes c'est vendredi, on m'attend pour l'apéro, et cela fait un moment que je n'ai pas traîné mes guêtres vers la grand place.

Y'a du monde vers Ste Catherine ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2011)

Possible.

Tu suis une série en ce moment ?


----------



## theozdevil (23 Septembre 2011)

Everybody hates Chris. C'est pas mal

tu as deja vu un trululu ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Septembre 2011)

Non.

Qu'est ce ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2011)

Regarde derrière toi.

Ta plus grande peur ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Septembre 2011)

y faire face.

ce fil est il utile ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (23 Septembre 2011)

Ca dépend de la façon dont il est utilisé 

Qu'est ce qui compte le plus dans ta vie?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Septembre 2011)

Des tas de gens, des tas de choses... la liste est trop longue et difficile de faire ressortir un "plus".

Qu'est ce qui compte le moins dans ta vie ?


----------



## ziommm (23 Septembre 2011)

Mon pote Kevin, il est nul en math.

Tu écrases les araignées quand tu en vois ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2011)

Non.

Que penses-tu des personnes qui ont + de 100 " amis " sur facebook ?


----------



## Calderan (24 Septembre 2011)

Rien de spécial, je regarde pas le nombre d'amis des gens sur fb. C'est vraiment le genre de chose complètement insignifiante dont je me fous 

tu aimes l'aventure?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2011)

Oui

Ton dernier film ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2011)

Calderan a dit:


> Rien de spécial, je regarde pas le nombre d'amis des gens sur fb. C'est vraiment le genre de chose complètement insignifiante dont je me fous



Eh bien moi je le regarde, parfois oui, je le regarde le nombre d'amis, et je pense que + de 100 c'est juste humainement pas gérable  



C0rentin a dit:


> Destination finale V en 3D au cinéma. Outrage de Takeshi Kitano en DVD.
> 
> Blu-ray ou ce bon vieux DVD ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2011)

Vraie salle de cinéma

Plein air ou salle fermée ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Septembre 2011)

Salle fermée

le film que t'attends la sortie avec impatience ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2011)

Johnny English, le retour 

La 3D au cinéma, un réel intérêt ou fait pour augmenter le prix de la place ?


----------



## ziommm (25 Septembre 2011)

Argument commercial, parce que en fait c'est assez pas très bien.

Tu regardes le Catch ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Septembre 2011)

Non, pas du tout.

Joues tu au billard ?


----------



## ziommm (25 Septembre 2011)

A l'occasion, oui, mais je suis vraiment une quille. 

Tu lis beaucoup ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2011)

Plus beaucoup.

Tu aimes le saumon ?


----------



## akegata (25 Septembre 2011)

uniquement en sushi.
justement, tu aime les sushis ?


----------



## ziommm (25 Septembre 2011)

Jamais gouté.

Prêtes-tu une importance à la race ou au pedigree pour un animal de compagnie. ?


----------



## akegata (25 Septembre 2011)

non, tant qu'il est doux et affectueux
en as tu un ?


----------



## ziommm (26 Septembre 2011)

Quatre, des chats, c'est le seul animal de compagnie que je supporte. Ils sont comme moi, ils tirent leur plan.

Aimes-tu les vêtements ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2011)

J'aime bien des marques comme Hugo Boss et Armani.
Levi's pour les jeans.

La couleur que tu ne portes jamais ?


----------



## akegata (26 Septembre 2011)

le jaune,
ta fleur préférée ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2011)

La fleur de cerisier ou_ sakura_.

Dans quel récent film de Takeshi Kitano peut on voir un homme déguster un Oden avant de se faire frapper violemment à la tête, et de se faire enlever ?


----------



## akegata (26 Septembre 2011)

outrage ?
aime tu les mangas ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Septembre 2011)

De temps en temps, oui.

Mais nous sommes lundi. Faut aller travailler ?


----------



## akegata (26 Septembre 2011)

je préfère rester coucher...
le plaisir est il toujours coupable ?


----------



## Calderan (26 Septembre 2011)

coupable de quoi? si c'est le cas je plaide coupable aussi 

tu as peur du plaisir?


----------



## akegata (26 Septembre 2011)

quand il est trop intense
a tu peur de l'avenir


----------



## Calderan (26 Septembre 2011)

pourquoi avoir peur de ce qu'on ne connait pas?

regrettes-tu le passé?


----------



## akegata (26 Septembre 2011)

oui et non, j'ai quelques regret mais aucun remord...
as tu des remords ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2011)

Non

As-tu un poisson ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Septembre 2011)

Oui, en plat principal ce soir (et on n'est même pas vendredi).

Poulet ou steak?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2011)

Steak.

Béarnaise ou sauce choron ?


----------



## akegata (27 Septembre 2011)

béarnaise
la vie c'est en noir et blanc ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2011)

Ça pourrait

Le film muet que tu aimes le plus ?


----------



## akegata (27 Septembre 2011)

"les temps modernes" de Chaplin pas très original je sais...
as tu déjà vu son film le dictateur ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2011)

Oui

Tu es quelqu'un de bavard ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Septembre 2011)

Pas vraiment.

Parles-tu souvent à tes amis ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Septembre 2011)

Cela arrive oui... souvent, je ne sais pas.

Un ami n'est il pas la personne qui ne te fera aucun reproche parce que tu ne lui as pas parlé depuis un certain temps ?


----------



## Calderan (28 Septembre 2011)

non, un ami te dira si tu as déconné. Si il ne te fais aucun reproche alors qu'il a des raisons de t'en faire alors ce n'est pas un ami.

crois-tu en l'amitié homme-femme?


----------



## GrInGoo (28 Septembre 2011)

Oui

Doit on avoir beaucoup d'amis ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Septembre 2011)

t'es fou ??!!

t'as vu le prix que ca coute  :mouais:


ET sinon ?


----------



## akegata (28 Septembre 2011)

ça roule,
tu es radin ?


----------



## Calderan (28 Septembre 2011)

ça dépends dans quel domaine 

tu as passé une bonne matinée?


----------



## akegata (28 Septembre 2011)

plus que bonne à vrai dire...
tu aime le monde virtuel ?


----------



## Calderan (28 Septembre 2011)

Certains de ses aspects me plaisent de plus en plus

et toi? (oui je sais, question facile  )


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2011)

Non pas trop.

Tu dors combien d'heures par nuit ?


----------



## ziommm (28 Septembre 2011)

Entre 1 et 12, je ne suis pas un homme d'habitudes. 

Tu ronfles en dormant ?


----------



## grogus71 (28 Septembre 2011)

oui desfois et je pète même selon ma copine !   :rateau:

question :
a quand la 6 eme republique histoire qu on vire ces cons de politique tous aussi inefficace les uns que les autres ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (28 Septembre 2011)

Chai pas... tu lances le mouvement?  


Aujourd'hui, t'occultes ou t'incrémentes?


----------



## Old Timer (28 Septembre 2011)

Moi j'incrémente.

Et toi t'occulte?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Septembre 2011)

Aujourd'hui je glande sans rien occulter en incrémentant.

As tu regardé la série Sons Of Anarchy ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2011)

Hélas non, je ne l'ai pas regardé. D'ailleurs je ne sais même pas ce que c'est.

Comment se fait-il que quand je parle avec une fille, au bout d'une minute elle me parle de son copain ? ( Elles ont toutes un copain ? Une manigance polie pour dire que je ne l'intéresse pas ? )


----------



## akegata (28 Septembre 2011)

c'est juste histoire de ne pas avoir de mal-entendus par rapport à tes intentions... 
es-tu conformiste ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2011)

Non, je ne pense pas l'être et par-dessus le marché je ne rentre pas dans le moule, enfin j'me comprends.

Quelles sont tes techniques pour séduire ?


----------



## akegata (28 Septembre 2011)

rester moi même, parler franchement, en plus un beau sourire et un petit regard oblique ça aide... 
ton plus beau bide ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2011)

Pas le plus mémorable mais pas mal quand même 

Dans une bibliothèque universitaire, j'engage une conversation avec une fille que j'avais remarqué, j'essaie de mettre en place mon plan, à un moment donné gros manque de confiance en soi, je n'arrive plus à articuler un mot et je me paye la honte comme une misérable merde. Elle me dit après qu'elle est fiancé et qu'elle va se marier...

Un/une de perdu(e), un/une de perdu(e) ?


----------



## akegata (29 Septembre 2011)

un de perdu, un de perdu !! et pas dix de trouvé...
tu perle espagnol ?


----------



## ziommm (29 Septembre 2011)

Non, je perle pas souvent faut dire, encore moins en espagnol.

La plus belle langue selon toi ?


----------



## akegata (29 Septembre 2011)

oups, on a rien vu
l'italien, c'est plus doux pour les mots tendre
tu aimes les langues étrangères ?


----------



## Calderan (29 Septembre 2011)

Ca dépends lesquelles, j'aimerais beaucoup me lancer dans l'apprentissage du japonais mais je n'ai pas encore trouver le temps 
Mais j'aime beaucoup les langues latines et un peu moins les langues germaniques

Gardes-tu un bon souvenir de tes années d'école?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Septembre 2011)

Oui, un souvenir tenace de la maternelle, l'odeur de la pâte à modeler, le lait fraise et les siestes.

Quand perd on son esprit d'enfant ?


----------



## akegata (29 Septembre 2011)

jamais à condition de vouloir le garder 
as-tu encore le tiens ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Septembre 2011)

je te dirais bien que oui mais j'ai un doute...

vis tu pour manger ou manges-tu pour vivre ?


----------



## akegata (29 Septembre 2011)

ça dépend des jours et du menu... 
es-tu du genre ogre ou moineau ?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Septembre 2011)

Plutôt moineau.

T'as vu Les Oiseaux d'Hitchcock ?


----------



## Calderan (29 Septembre 2011)

il y a longtemps oui

tu aimes les vieux films?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Septembre 2011)

Assez oui. Le charme et le mystère du N&B.
"La nuit du chasseur", "Le faucon Maltais", "Les tontons flingueurs" ...

Et toi, des vieux films que tu aimes ?


----------



## akegata (29 Septembre 2011)

_la belle et la bête_ avec Jean Marais, _le dictateur_ avec Chaplin, _quai des brumes_...
est ce qu'il faut voire un film indépendant pour voire un bon film ?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Septembre 2011)

Absolument pas...

Au fait, c'est quoi exactement un film indépendant ?


----------



## akegata (29 Septembre 2011)

aujourd'hui bonne question... logiquement un film du ciné indépendant (hors hollywood et grosse compagnie)
le pire acteur de tous les temps ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2011)

Jean Lefebvre ?

Et le meilleur ?


----------



## akegata (29 Septembre 2011)

Anthony Hopkins

le meileur guitariste de tous les temps ?


----------



## Old Timer (29 Septembre 2011)

Jimmy Page.


La plus belle actrice?


----------



## akegata (29 Septembre 2011)

Audrey Hepburn,
le plus bel acteur (c'est vrai quoi y'a pas de raison ) ?


----------



## Old Timer (29 Septembre 2011)

Marc-André Grondin.


Le plus désagréable (ch...nt)


----------



## akegata (29 Septembre 2011)

merci !!! je le connaissais pas mais il est canon !!!

en acteur, Depardieu... Sinon la pluie d'automne...

l'acteur que tu aimerai avoir comme ami ?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Septembre 2011)

Dupontel, on doit s'marrer avec lui ou le Gégé pour picoler.

L'actrice avec qui tu aimerais dormir ?


----------



## akegata (29 Septembre 2011)

perso comme fille c'est plutôt les acteurs mon truc, mais à choisir agelina jolie

la personne célèbre que tu envies ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Septembre 2011)

Un parcours à la Mark Zuckerberg serait pas mal 

L'amour ou l'argent ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2011)

Argent.

Tu fumes ?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Septembre 2011)

Pas en ce moment.

Tu dors bien ces jours ci ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2011)

Oui, mais ma consommation baisse régulièrement. Je ne fume jamais la journée. Je fume quelques cigarettes entre 23h et 2h du matin.



> Tu dors bien ces jours ci ?



Moyennement bien.

Quelle est la personne connue que tu aimerais le plus rencontrer ?


----------



## theozdevil (29 Septembre 2011)

Le Marsipulami, pour pouvoir aller dans ca maison tout là haut.


tu fumes quoi ?


----------



## Calderan (30 Septembre 2011)

theozdevil a dit:


> Le Marsipulami, pour pouvoir aller dans ca maison tout là haut.
> 
> 
> tu fumes quoi ?


Pas la même chose que toi 
Non, en fait je ne fume plus depuis bien longtemps 

Avec qui aimerais-tu partager ton petit-déjeuner?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Septembre 2011)

Avec Monica Belluci.

Pourquoi à ton avis ?


----------



## GrInGoo (30 Septembre 2011)

Déjeuner au lit !! 

Les miettes dans le lit ca ne te dérange pas ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Septembre 2011)

Si, c'est pour ça que je ne mange pas sur mon lit.

Tu as bien mangé ?


----------



## Calderan (30 Septembre 2011)

Pas encore mangé, mais je crois que je vais bien manger oui 

Tu as mangé quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2011)

Comme toi pas encore.

Ta pizza favorite ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Septembre 2011)

Saumon.

Nan mais sérieux...?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Septembre 2011)

Alors, pour moi ce fut, Chardonnay à l'apéro, oeuf mimosas en suite, rossbeef salade, salade de fruits, café. Et aussi un peu de Brouilly pendant le repas.

Et toi, bon repas ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2011)

Bof une soupe on repassera

Ton film favori ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Septembre 2011)

Mon film favori ! well, mon pseudo te le dis.

Ton dernier coup de cur au cinéma ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2011)

Limitless. 

Est-ce que parfois tu aimerais bénéficier de l'aide d'un produit ou d'une substance pour booster tes capacités ?


----------



## Old Timer (30 Septembre 2011)

Oui comme me faire piquer par une araignée radio active par exemple.


Quel super héros aimeriez-vous être?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Octobre 2011)

Batman

Qui est le plus fort : Batman ou Iron Man ?


----------



## akegata (1 Octobre 2011)

iron man
tu préfère parler ou écouter ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Octobre 2011)

Ecouter en général, mais il m'arrive de prendre du plaisir à parler.

Fait beau chez toi ce matin ?


----------



## akegata (1 Octobre 2011)

soleil radieux, 23° et ça grimpe...
tu lis fluide glacial ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Octobre 2011)

Yes, suis abonné et j'attends tous les mois avec impatience ma dose de poilade.
Le facteur m'amène aussi Lanfeust, L'immanquable...

Et toi, es tu abonné(e) à des magazines de BD ?


----------



## akegata (1 Octobre 2011)

oui, en plus des tiens je suis abonné à psikopat...
l'humour en BD c'est essentiel ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Octobre 2011)

Pas obligatoirement.
Les bédés de Tardi par exemple ne sont pas spécialement drôles, mais si passionnantes, immersives.
Celles de Pratt aussi, avec déjà plus d'humour.

Mais bon, les planches d'Edika ou les aventures de Cosmik Roger sont assez poilantes, n'est-il pas ?


----------



## akegata (2 Octobre 2011)

c'est clair... 
est tu fan de super PQ ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Octobre 2011)

Super PQ, le héros bien torché apporte un peu d'fraîcheur dans ce monde de mer.. 

Les Bidochons nous cernent-ils ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (2 Octobre 2011)

La fiction s'inspire toujours de la réalité... 

Dimanche vide-greniers ou monuments historiques ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2011)

Repos

Tu consultes souvent le dictionnaire ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Octobre 2011)

Non, je cherche sur Google, c'est plus rapide mais j'ai tout de même acheté le dernier petit Robert 

Tu regardes On n'est pas couché ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2011)

Non

Tu te couches tôt ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Octobre 2011)

Non, je regarde On n'est pas couché 

Tu te lèves à quelle heure demain matin ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Octobre 2011)

A 6 heures pfffffffffffffffff

T'es tu baigné aujourd'hui ?


----------



## pomme_pomme_pidou (2 Octobre 2011)

nop, mais je vais prendre une douche! bah oui, quand t'as ni la mer, ni de lac, ni de rivière et encore moins de baignoire...

parfum de glace préféré?


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Octobre 2011)

Sorbet chocolat (si si) et caramel à la fleur de sel de Chez Luigi... :rose:

Binche ou pas binche ?


----------



## akegata (3 Octobre 2011)

pour le carnaval, toujours !!! 
tu aimes te déguiser ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (3 Octobre 2011)

Oui, oui, oui.... Tu aimes les marathons administratifs ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Octobre 2011)

Pas vraiment.

Les marathons sportifs sont ils nuisibles pour la santé ?


----------



## Calderan (3 Octobre 2011)

surtout pour la tranquilité des riverains qui habitent sur le parcours 

quels sports tu pratiques?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2011)

Basket.

Tu as quel type de coupe de cheveux ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Octobre 2011)

Court et en bordel, je ne me coiffe pas.

Tu as préparé quoi à manger ce soir ?


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Octobre 2011)

Pâââââtes

Tu fais du sport ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2011)

Oui

Tu aimes marcher ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Octobre 2011)

Oui, j'essaie de marcher le plus possible.

Tu regardes le JT de 20h ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Octobre 2011)

Heu, non, j'écoutes Jazz à FIP à c'heure là.

Que feras tu demain soir, vers 19 heures ?


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Octobre 2011)

Ben je serai au boulot !

Tu m'achètes un macbook air ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (4 Octobre 2011)

Heeeuuuuu.... Non. Pourquoi pas un pro ?


----------



## Calderan (4 Octobre 2011)

j'hésite encore, le air et le pro ont chacun leurs avantages et inconvénients.

Tu fais quoi pour les fêtes cette année?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Octobre 2011)

Aucune idée, c'est trop tôt pour y penser.

Quel(les) revue(s) papier pro Mac lis tu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Octobre 2011)

Je suis les news via Macgé ou Mac4ever.

Tu vas suivre la keynote aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Calderan (4 Octobre 2011)

je vais pas à la messe le dimanche, mais les keynote je les suis 

Tu penses qu'on aura un iPhone 4s ou 5?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Octobre 2011)

On aura la réponse dans 15 min  Raah, je n'en peux plus ...

Tu es MacUser depuis combien de temps ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (5 Octobre 2011)

6 ans...   Comment tu as trouvé la keynote ?


----------



## Calderan (5 Octobre 2011)

depuis 15 ans (professionnellement) et 3 ans personnellement

Satisfait de la keynote?


----------



## CRISPEACE (5 Octobre 2011)

(je crois qu'il y a un doublon...)  Pas satisfaite du tout...  Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2011)

Non

Ton dernier film vu ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Octobre 2011)

Revu "Lost In Translation" avant hier.

Quelle heure est-il, madame ... ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Octobre 2011)

Euh .. monsieur de préférence  il est 12h20.

Tu utilises Time machine ou CCC ?


----------



## Calderan (5 Octobre 2011)

les deux 

tu bosses dans quel domaine?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Octobre 2011)

Dans l'informatique.

Alimentaire mon cher Watson ?


----------



## ziommm (5 Octobre 2011)

Jm'en vais me commander une pizza tient !

Avec anchois ?


----------



## akegata (5 Octobre 2011)

3hombres  

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbshz2_alimentaire-mon-cher-watson-live_music raté

sans anchois 

tu aime les chansons à texte ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2011)

Ça dépend.

Tu te chauffes à quoi ?


----------



## akegata (5 Octobre 2011)

à la téquila paf
 et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Octobre 2011)

Au Jameson.

T'as déjà mis le chauffage ?


----------



## akegata (5 Octobre 2011)

23° et grand soleil l'après midi, alors pas besoin...
il fait froid chez toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Octobre 2011)

Non, il fait plutôt bon chez moi, 24°. Vive le double vitrage 

Tu prends souvent du Doliprane ?


----------



## codemfr (6 Octobre 2011)

Non, je préfère les câlins de ma femme...

Si demain matin je prends la moitié de mon sucre dans mon café et que je garde l'autre pour le sur-lendemain, et chaque jour la même chose, puis-je avoir du sucre à vie?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2011)

C'est peu probable, mais tu te constitues une réserve de sucre, au cas où.

Qui s'est écrié _" Je vous demande de vous arrêter ! " _en 1995 ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Octobre 2011)

Un affairiste je pense 

Quelles sont les nouvelles du jour ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (6 Octobre 2011)

Des nouvelles tristes... 

Que fais-tu en ce moment ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Octobre 2011)

Je surfe en loucedé au taf, un peu attristé par les mauvaises nouvelles du jour.

Qui raconte une grosse blague ?


----------



## akegata (6 Octobre 2011)

je m'y colle : "se n'est pas parce que l'homme à soif d'amour qu'il doit se jeter sur la première gourde venue..."
drôle ou pas ? moi elle me fais rire...


----------



## thunderheart (6 Octobre 2011)

Yes 

Une autre blagounette ?


----------



## akegata (6 Octobre 2011)

c'est de Desproges, j'en mettrai une autre sur le fil des blagues, ici c'est pas le lieu...
d'accord ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Octobre 2011)

Ici ou ailleurs, nobody cares.

L'essentiel est de poser une question non ?


----------



## akegata (6 Octobre 2011)

exact, j'ai posté deux autres citations dans "postez vos blagues"
va tu les lire ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2011)

Non.

Ta soupe favorite ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Octobre 2011)

Soupes de légumes.

Miel le matin ?


----------



## Calderan (6 Octobre 2011)

matin midi et soir, j'aime beaucoup le miel.

et toi?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Octobre 2011)

Oui mais à petite dose.

As-tu ta carte de donneur d'organes ?


----------



## Old Timer (6 Octobre 2011)

Elle m'accompagne toujours.


Quelle est votre citation favorite?


----------



## Calderan (6 Octobre 2011)

Steve Jobs - 1955-2011 - discours à Stanford a dit:
			
		

> *« *Se souvenir que je serai mort  bientôt est l'outil le plus important que je connaisse pour m'aider à  prendre de grandes décisions dans la vie. Parce que presque tout -  toutes les attentes, toute la fierté, toute les craintes d'échec -  toutes ces choses disparaissent face à la mort, vous laissant seul face  aux choses vraiment importantes. Se souvenir que vous serez bientôt mort  est le meilleur moyen d'éviter le piège de penser que vous avez quelque  chose à perdre. Vous êtes déjà nu. Il n'y a aucune raison de ne pas  suivre votre c&#339;ur* »*


citation d'actualité

As-tu cru à une intox?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Octobre 2011)

Non.

On a tous un peu les boules hein aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2011)

Non.

Tu joues au Lotto ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Octobre 2011)

Non, les statistiques nous montrent qu'on perd plus qu'on gagne.

Suis-tu la bourse ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2011)

Oui, régulièrement.

As-tu déjà travaillé ou aimerais-tu exercer une activité professionnelle aux États-Unis ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Octobre 2011)

J'en sais rien.

Tu vas prendre le train aujourd'hui ?


----------



## codemfr (7 Octobre 2011)

Non,

Et toi, le bus ou bien autre transport?


----------



## Calderan (7 Octobre 2011)

ma voiture.
tu vas craquer pour l'iPhone 4s?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Octobre 2011)

A priori non, mon vieux Sony va attendre encore quelques mois.

Penses tu que FreeMobile va proposer de l'iPhone avec ses futurs forfaits ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Octobre 2011)

Je pense que oui.

Tu as quoi comme mobile ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (7 Octobre 2011)

:afraid:
euuuuh, j'ai pas commis de crime, que je sache :mouais: 


Sado? Maso? Les 2?


----------



## Calderan (7 Octobre 2011)

ca dépends avec qui 

adepte du cuir?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2011)

Pas trop à part mon fauteuil

Lit simple ou double ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Octobre 2011)

Pas vraiment, seulement en canapé le cuir.

Toasted 

Lit simple mais je veux un lit king size !

Achètes-tu encore des DVD / Bluray ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Octobre 2011)

Des DVD surtout. Concerts essentiellement.

Utilises-tu la VOD ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2011)

Parfois

Un film à me conseiller ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Octobre 2011)

Oui, "Les tontons flingueurs" qu'ils cherchent désespérément sur "C'est quoi ce film ?" 

Que vas tu faire ce week-end ?


----------



## codemfr (8 Octobre 2011)

M'occuper de mes Deux enfants tandis que madame est en thalasso avec bel'maman.

Et toi, travailles-tu ce samedi?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2011)

Non, journée détente.

Est-ce que tu prends le train régulièrement ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2011)

Non je n'aime pas trop.

Le dernier jeu que tu as acheté ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Octobre 2011)

GTA (le pack) sur Mac.

Tu es un gamer ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Octobre 2011)

Plus trop. Mais cela me reprend par périodes.

Sur quel support (ordi, consoles...)  joues tu ?


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Octobre 2011)

PS3 et tu as la trilogie blue ray du seigneurs des anneaux ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Octobre 2011)

Non on m'a offert le coffret version longue de la trilogie en DVD il y a deux ans.

Tu préfères la trilogie ou la prélogie de Star Wars ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2011)

La trilogie.

Parmesan ou gruyère râpé sur tes pâtes ?


----------



## akegata (8 Octobre 2011)

parmesan
tu va regarder les météorite ce soir ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Octobre 2011)

Oui, à 21h27.

Qui pensera à  moi à 21h57 ?


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Octobre 2011)

Non pas le temps

Tu travailles le week end ?


----------



## Old Timer (9 Octobre 2011)

Jamais (alleluia)


Quel pays aimerais-tu habiter autre que ton pays d'origine?


----------



## akegata (9 Octobre 2011)

l'Irlande près des falaises...
le pays où tu aimerais travailler ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2011)

Aux USA.

Ta page d'accueil c'est quoi ?


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Octobre 2011)

http://www.google.fr/ig?hl=fr

et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2011)

Comme toi.

Quelle est la signification de cette expression : _" To be Steved "_ ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Octobre 2011)

Vu l'actualité du moment, cela doit avoir un rapport avec le regretté Steve.

Qui nous explique ?


----------



## akegata (9 Octobre 2011)

_"En 1985, après une lutte interne pour le pouvoir au sein dApple, Steve Jobs est démis de ses fonctions par John Sculley et évincé dApple (doù lexpression « to be Steved », être viré de sa propre société)."_ source : *http://www.unsimpleclic.com/le-visionnaire-steve-jobs-retour-sur-sa-carriere_11058.html
*
c'est ça ?


----------



## Old Timer (9 Octobre 2011)

C'est ça!


Votre auteur SF favori


----------



## akegata (9 Octobre 2011)

Howard Phillips Lovecraft
livre de SF préféré ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Octobre 2011)

"Le cycle de Tschaï" de Jack Vance (devançant Dune, Radix, etc). Il y en a tellement.

Ton auteur de polars favori ?


----------



## akegata (10 Octobre 2011)

robert Crais

ton détective préféré ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Octobre 2011)

Veronica Mars.

Ton manga préféré ?


----------



## Calderan (10 Octobre 2011)

Akira
Tu héros/héroïne de fiction préférée?


----------



## collodion (10 Octobre 2011)

Agent Dale Cooper.

D'où vient il ?


----------



## akegata (10 Octobre 2011)

de philadelphie jusqu'à twin peaks,
tu as aimé twin peaks (l'original) ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2011)

Oui beaucoup

Et le film ?


----------



## akegata (10 Octobre 2011)

beaucoup moi...

les suites sont elles toujours plus mauvaises que les originaux ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2011)

Rarement meilleurs je trouve

Un exemple pour me contredisant ?


----------



## akegata (10 Octobre 2011)

le parrain : 2ème partie, meilleur que le premier film... sinon je ne vois pas...

un autre exemple de suite réussie ?


----------



## ziommm (10 Octobre 2011)

Hyper Tension 2.

Tu aimes le feu ?


----------



## akegata (10 Octobre 2011)

uniquement de manière artistique

l'herbe est-elle toujours plus verte ailleurs ?


----------



## Old Timer (10 Octobre 2011)

Pas toujours, cela peut dépendre des conditions de vie dans ton pays. 

Aimerais-tu être ailleurs?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2011)

Oui.

As-tu déjà eu l'impression de vivre une vie qui n'est pas la tienne ou de passer à côté de quelque chose dans ta vie ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Octobre 2011)

Oui, j'ai pleins de rêves mais peu de moyen donc je suis obligé de vivre une vie qui n'est pas celle que je veux mais je suis encore jeune, je ne perds pas espoir.

Qu'est ce que tu fais pour te sentir libre ?


----------



## ziommm (11 Octobre 2011)

Je pète un coup, sans honte ni regrets.

Quelle est ta matière préférée ? (Et je ne parle pas d'école  )


----------



## Calderan (11 Octobre 2011)

ziommm a dit:


> Je pète un coup, sans honte ni regrets.
> 
> Quelle est ta matière préférée ? (Et je ne parle pas d'école  )


Le bois : tellement de possibilité d'utilisation et tellement naturel.

Tu conseillerais quoi comme nouvelle voiture?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Octobre 2011)

Ça dépend du budget. La nouvelle DS5 sûrement.

Tu crois en la voiture 100% électrique ?


----------



## Old Timer (11 Octobre 2011)

Certainement, lorsque le pétrole viendra à se raréfier ce sera une bonne alternative.


Combien de km parcourez-vous en une année?


----------



## Calderan (11 Octobre 2011)

+ ou - 100000

C'est beaucoup tu trouves?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Octobre 2011)

Oui, c'est quand même beaucoup.

Tu vas craquer pour l'iPhone 4S ?


----------



## Calderan (11 Octobre 2011)

Sans doute. Je me tâte encore mais mon 3gs commence à rendre l'âme,  donc ...

Tu aurais préféré un autre design pour l'iPhone?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2011)

Non.

Tu aimes le baseball ?


----------



## collodion (11 Octobre 2011)

Pas plus que ça.Mais je n'ai pas l'occasion de voir des matchs.


Ton dernier fou rire ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2011)

Hier soir

Tes dernières larmes ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Octobre 2011)

À l'instant, je viens de bailler comme une carpe.

Tu marches plus de 30 min par jour ?


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Octobre 2011)

O oui !!!!!

Tu as déjà développé une appli ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Octobre 2011)

Non, jamais.

Tu as quoi comme ordinateur ?


----------



## ziommm (12 Octobre 2011)

Un MacBook Pro 15", eh ouai ! 

T'as bien dormi cette nuit ?


----------



## knot_now (12 Octobre 2011)

Je suis au Canada donc je ne suis pas encore endormi, encore moins réveillé pour pouvoir répondre. Mais j'ai bien dormi la nuit dernière.

Quel est ton fruit préféré ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2011)

La pomme.

Tu fumes ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2011)

Plus du tout depuis mes 24 berges ... ça fait un sacré bail ...

Blondes ou brunes ?


----------



## Calderan (12 Octobre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Plus du tout depuis mes 24 berges ... ça fait un sacré bail ...
> 
> Blondes ou brunes ?


Blondes, mais certaines brunes me plaisent 

déjà passé sur iCloud?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Octobre 2011)

Non, je n'ai pas d'iPhone, ni d'iPad donc ça ne me sert pas.

Ton jus préféré ?


----------



## akegata (12 Octobre 2011)

café...
te tiens tu au jus ?


----------



## Old Timer (12 Octobre 2011)

J'essaye.


De quoi parle-t-on au juste?


----------



## akegata (12 Octobre 2011)

des nouvelles, news, infos... 
tu avais compris quoi  ?


----------



## Old Timer (12 Octobre 2011)

C'est ce que je pensais, ce n'est pas une expression courante ici.

Que pensez-vous de politiciens?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Octobre 2011)

Ce ne sont que des beaux parleurs. 

N'ai-je pas raison ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2011)

Non.

Ta citation favorite ?


----------



## akegata (12 Octobre 2011)

La vie me semble trop courte pour la passer à entretenir des ressentiments ou ressasser des griefs.
 	[Charlotte Brontë]


ton expression favorite ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2011)

_" Le monde se divise en deux catégories, ceux qui ont un OSX chargé et ceux qui rament sous windows... "_

Tu es allé(e) voir Drive au cinéma ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Octobre 2011)

Non pas encore.

Ton dessin animé préféré quand tu étais enfant ?


----------



## akegata (12 Octobre 2011)

clementine

et toi ?


----------



## Old Timer (13 Octobre 2011)

Bugs Bunny


Pour ou contre les éoliennes?


----------



## Calderan (13 Octobre 2011)

Pour

pourquoi cette question?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2011)

Pourquoi pas

Quel est ton plus ancien souvenir ?


----------



## Old Timer (13 Octobre 2011)

C'est .... j'me souvient plus.


Le nucléaire pour ou contre?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Octobre 2011)

Gné :mouais:

Que penses-tu d'Android ?


----------



## akegata (14 Octobre 2011)

rien

les cons sont ils partout ?


----------



## Calderan (14 Octobre 2011)

ils sont surtout là où on les vois 

et l'amour est-il dans le pré?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Octobre 2011)

C'est ennuyant à mourrir cet émission.

Tu as quoi de prévu ce soir ?


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Octobre 2011)

Bière - Pizza - Deus Ex - Tuto Java

Et toi tu bois de la bière ?


----------



## akegata (14 Octobre 2011)

uniquement de la desperado

quelle est ta favorite ?


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Octobre 2011)

Leffe pour la proximité de sa pression.
Après....... les triples ..... 

Tu regardes le JT de 20 h ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Octobre 2011)

Oui, j'en bois.

Est-ce que ça t'arrive de fumer autres choses que la cigarette ?


----------



## akegata (14 Octobre 2011)

?
de quoi ?


----------



## codemfr (14 Octobre 2011)

du nombre de pages qu'atteindra ce topic.

A votre avis?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Octobre 2011)

Avoir pour opinion quelque chose.

Aimes-tu la marque Lacoste ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2011)

Moyennement, modérément. Quand je veux m'acheter un beau vêtement je choisis souvent Hugo Boss.

Dans le jeu vidéo Chase H.Q., quel malfaiteur pilote une Porsche 928 de couleur rouge ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2011)

Bon euh en fait la réponse que j'attendais c'était ceci : 

Eastern Bloc Spy ( Red Porsche 928 ).

Quel modèle d'iPhone possèdes-tu ?

( 3GS, 4, 4S )


----------



## Calderan (16 Octobre 2011)

3GS mais je me tâte pour un 4S

Tu comptes en changer cette année?


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Octobre 2011)

Non, J'ai le 4 et la mise à jour... Je vais attendre le 5.
Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2011)

Pareil

Tu penses qu'il y'aura quoi comme nouveautés ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Octobre 2011)

Interface avec la machine à café.

Que penses tu de la nouvelle tablette Sony ?


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Octobre 2011)

C'est qui Sony ?

Que penses tu de l'iPhone 4S ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Octobre 2011)

Pas grand chose,  pas vu, pas testé, pas pris.

Que vont devenir ces mouvements des indignés ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2011)

Je sais pas. D'après certains sondages plus de la moitié des américains sont favorables à ce mouvement de protestation.

Peut-on en même temps croire en Dieu et être scientifique ?


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Octobre 2011)

Oui

Tu fais quoi ce soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2011)

Rien de spécial.

Quel est ton client mail ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Octobre 2011)

Mail ici.

Es tu passé sous Lion ?


----------



## Breizh44 (16 Octobre 2011)

et comment!!!!


Tu bois combien de litres d'alcool par heures?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Octobre 2011)

(0,1666667)*0.015

(En théorie, 0, mais il faut bien compter l'évaporation naturelle du liquide...)


Tu apprends quel language de programmation cette année ? :love:


----------



## Breizh44 (16 Octobre 2011)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> (0,1666667)*0.015
> 
> (En théorie, 0, mais il faut bien compter l'évaporation naturelle du liquide...)
> 
> ...



Aucun je connait que le TI Basic pour jouer en cours.

Dans combien de temps va tu faire une boulette qui va flinguer ton ordi?


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Octobre 2011)

?????? Ca veut dire quoi ça ??????

Tu bosses dans quoi ?


----------



## Breizh44 (16 Octobre 2011)

Pharmacos a dit:


> ?????? Ca veut dire quoi ça ??????
> 
> Tu bosses dans quoi ?



c'est juste pour savoir. (rapport aux bidouilleurs).
Moi je suis étudiant (j'ai18 ans)
et tu n'as pas répondu.


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Octobre 2011)

BestMBP a dit:


> c'est juste pour savoir. (rapport aux bidouilleurs).
> Moi je suis étudiant (j'ai18 ans)
> et tu n'as pas répondu.



Elle est où ta question ? 
Bref.

Je bosse en temps partiel à Truffaut pour ne plus être dépendant de mes parents. Je suis étudiant.

Tu avais un petit boulot quand tu étais étudiant ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2011)

Je travaillais pour une entreprise locale. Chauffeur, homme à tout faire etc... 

Qui a dit : _ " Va te faire enculer, sale fils de pute ! "_ le 17.06.2010 ?

Indice : c'est un sportif.


----------



## akegata (17 Octobre 2011)

Anelka à Domenech il me semble...
si tu pouvais avoir l'homme/la femme de tes rêves, tu choisirai qui ?


----------



## Calderan (17 Octobre 2011)

toi 

Tu achètes encore des films au format DVD?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Octobre 2011)

Yes, des DVD de concerts uniquement.

Soleil chez toi ce matin ?


----------



## Calderan (17 Octobre 2011)

nope, je suis en Belgique 

Si tu devais choisir un endroit pour y finir tes jours, tu choisirais où ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Octobre 2011)

Oulà, je suis encore jeune moi  Sûrement en nouvelle-zélande, c'est calme et il y a l'Autralie juste à côté 

Si je te paye un billet d'avion là tout de suite, tu irais où ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2011)

J'hésite entre aller visiter la Californie, rendre visite à ma s&#339;ur à Los Angeles ou le Japon !

Le gouvernement japonais étudie la possibilité d&#8217;offrir le billet d&#8217;avion A/R, tu serais intéressé ?

@akegata : oui, il s'agissait bien de Anelka.


----------



## akegata (17 Octobre 2011)

oui j'adorerai visiter le japon 

quelle ville tu choisirai de visiter en premier si tu y allais ?

@Matyu : merci de me le confirmer...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2011)

J'aimerai visiter la région du kansai ( Osaka, Kyoto ) et Tokyo.

Tu as déjà visité la Suisse ?


----------



## akegata (17 Octobre 2011)

uniquement Genève...

qui a t'il de beau à visiter en suisse ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Octobre 2011)

À part les Alpes, je ne connais vraiment pas la Suisse pour te conseiller quoi visiter.

Le plus beau endroit (en France) ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2011)

J'aime beaucoup la Bretagne

Tu parles combien de langues ?


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Octobre 2011)

Une à la fois.

Tu manges souvent chez ronald ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Octobre 2011)

Non mais j'aime bien le mcdo. Mais encore plus le Burger King.

Tu as déjà mangé Burger King ?


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Octobre 2011)

Oui

Tu aimes le boudin aux pommes ?


----------



## Old Timer (17 Octobre 2011)

Le blanc uniquement, sauté au Calvabec un régal.

Quel dessert avec ça?


----------



## akegata (17 Octobre 2011)

sorbet cassis

un petit digestif ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Octobre 2011)

Un peu tard pour l'apéro.

T'aurais pas une camomille plutôt ?


----------



## Calderan (18 Octobre 2011)

désolé, je n'ai que du café ou du cacao à te proposer comme boisson chaude.

Tu as du mal à t'endormir?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Octobre 2011)

Un peu en ce moment, voire à me réveiller aussi.

Comment va le boulot ce matin, motivé ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Octobre 2011)

Pas du tout, je voulais rejoindre mon lit quand je suis sorti de chez moi.

Tu vas manger ?


----------



## Calderan (18 Octobre 2011)

Pas tout de suite, j'ai trop de boulot à finir

Et puis je ne sais pas trop ce que j'ai envie de manger. une suggestion?


----------



## akegata (18 Octobre 2011)

pour le dessert des fraises au chocolat ou à la chantilly....
tu préfère quoi ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Octobre 2011)

Fraises, chocolat chantilly, ça me rappelle mes séjours à Bruxelles.
Sinon un fondant au caramel au beurre salé, surmonté d'un boule de glace vanille.

Aimes tu les crêpes (les galettes) ?


----------



## ziommm (18 Octobre 2011)

Oh oui ! Avec du Nutella et du sucre impalpable ! :love:

Et les moules ? T'aimes les moules ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Octobre 2011)

J'adore.

Tu aimes les fruits de mer ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2011)

Oh oui

Tu aimes le basilic ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2011)

Oui.

Le dernier film que tu as vu au cinéma ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Octobre 2011)

Drive.

Tu es fan de Tintin ?


----------



## Calderan (19 Octobre 2011)

je suis belge, il fait partie de ma culture 
mais j'avoue que j'appréhende un peu de voir le film (une bd belge adaptée par des ricains ... )

quel est ton personnage de bd preféré?


----------



## akegata (19 Octobre 2011)

Francis le blaireau farceur

aime tu les mangas (anime, papier ?)


----------



## thunderheart (19 Octobre 2011)

Plutôt papier.

Connais tu le numéro 400 de Fluide Glacial ?


----------



## GrInGoo (19 Octobre 2011)

Du tout ! 

Tu connais beaucoup de blagues ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Octobre 2011)

Comme celle-là, non. 

Et si non, quelles sont les chanses que notre beau pays garde le AAA ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Octobre 2011)

Aucune idée

Qu'entends tu pas AAA ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Octobre 2011)

Andouillette !!!
:love::love::love:

Tennis ou badminton ?


L


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Octobre 2011)

Badminton.

Ton jeu préféré sur iOS ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2011)

KanjiBox

As-tu l'iPhone 4S ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Octobre 2011)

Non, je suis Sony Ericsson User depuis 2005.

Chat ou chien ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Octobre 2011)

Chat : Bast, 3 ans 1/2, plutôt collant d'ailleurs. 

Par AAA, j'entendais soit un type de pile, soit la note solvabilité de la France. 

Je saute, où je sursaute ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2011)

Tu plonges.

Tu aimes le quinoa ?


----------



## akegata (19 Octobre 2011)

bien préparé c'est délicieux...

mange tu des graines germées ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2011)

Non 

Ta soupe favorite ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Octobre 2011)

Soupe de légumes, classique et simple.

Une goutte de vin dans la soupe ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2011)

Certainement pas !

Par qui fut commercialisé le Toughbook ?


----------



## akegata (20 Octobre 2011)

Panasonic, je crois...
sais-tu  préparer une bonne soupe à l'oignon ?


----------



## Calderan (20 Octobre 2011)

il parait que je me débrouille pas mal dans une cuisine 

Quelle est ta spécialité?


----------



## GrInGoo (20 Octobre 2011)

Les fusilli au gorgonzola 

Tu manges beaucoup de produits frais ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Octobre 2011)

Beaucoup oui, fruits et légumes du marché.

Aimes tu les jus de fruits, les smoothies ?


----------



## collodion (20 Octobre 2011)

Oui.

Pourquoi est ce que tout d'un coup, on a appelé les milkshake des smoothies ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (20 Octobre 2011)

...
Passeke ya pas de lait dans les smoothies...:rateau:


T'as peur du noir?


----------



## GrInGoo (20 Octobre 2011)

Non du tout ! 

T'as peur de quelqu'un ?


----------



## g.robinson (20 Octobre 2011)

oui, de Sarko

Et toi tu votes pour lui ?


----------



## Calderan (20 Octobre 2011)

non, je suis Belge 

tu profites de ton droit de vote?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Octobre 2011)

Seulement pour les présidentielles.

Tu fais les sudoku qui sont dans les journaux ?


----------



## akegata (20 Octobre 2011)

oui

tu fais les mots croisés du journal  ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Octobre 2011)

non jamais.

a la limite les mots fléchés de disney...


TGV ou tortillard ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2011)

TGV

Tu aimes le gingembre ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2011)

Oui.

Qui a été accusé d'un crime qu'ils n'ont pas commis, n'ayant aucun moyen d'en faire la preuve et quel est votre ultime recours quand la loi ne peut plus rien pour vous ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Octobre 2011)

L'agence tous risques, c'est vraiment la dernière chance au dernier moment. Les mauvais coups, des truands l'agence les règle au comptant  Grand fan ! 

Tu as aimé le film l'Agence tout risque sorti en 2010 ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2011)

Pas vu hélas, à voir en DVD.

Tu as aimé Drive ?


----------



## GrInGoo (21 Octobre 2011)

Oui c'était sympa. J'ai adoré la bande son surtout. 

Quel est le prochain film que tu vas voir au cinéma ?


----------



## Calderan (21 Octobre 2011)

Tintin,

et le dernier que tu as vu au cinéma?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2011)

Tintin je pense.

Edit : Bon ben on ira voir Tintin ensemble Calderan 

The Ghost Writer

Tu aimes le cigare ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Octobre 2011)

Non

T'as pris un apéro ce midi ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2011)

Un verre de rosé ouais.

Tu chantes juste ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Octobre 2011)

Pas du tout ! 

Tu as déjà joué à SingStar ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2011)

Non.

Ton jeu de société favori ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Octobre 2011)

Richesse du Monde !

Ton métier ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Octobre 2011)

Informaticien.

Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Octobre 2011)

Je suis étudiant.

Tu dors combien d'heures par jour ?


----------



## Calderan (22 Octobre 2011)

entre 4 et 6 mais plutôt la nuit en général.

Tu aimes l'hiver?


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Octobre 2011)

Aucune importance j'aime le changement de saison !

Il fait froid dehors ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2011)

Pas trop

Tu es chauvin ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2011)

Non.

Doit-on rester chez soi cette nuit à cause d'une nouvelle chute de débris de satellite ?


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Octobre 2011)

Non tu peu sortir te prendre une aile de satellite 

T'habites sur la mer ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2011)

Non mais j'aimerai bien.

Tu vis sous terre ?


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Octobre 2011)

Sur terre

Et tu manges de l'agneau ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2011)

Parfois.

Avec un couscous tu manges quoi comme viande ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Octobre 2011)

L'épaule d'agneau et du boeuf, je crois. 

Tu as passé une bonne matinée ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2011)

Pas mal.

Es-tu quelqu'un de colérique ?


----------



## collodion (23 Octobre 2011)

Oui mais je me soigne.

Qu'as tu fait durant ce beau dimanche ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Octobre 2011)

Glandouille, rugby, balade, ménage, jeux...

Que vas tu faire ce soir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Octobre 2011)

Je vais regarder Spider Man 3 sur TF1.

Tu vas dormir à quelle heure ce soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2011)

J'ai un certain nombre de choses à faire, j'espère être dans mon putain de lit ( tout seul ) vers au maximum 1h.

Tu as déjà visité la ville de Bruges ?


----------



## akegata (23 Octobre 2011)

sinon,j'ai juste visitée Bruxelles 
ça fait beaucoup de fuc****, non ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Octobre 2011)

Hem Hem, on dirait bien oui.

Bob De Niro est de retour ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2011)

J'espère.

Ta viande favorite ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2011)

La viande de cerf, non marinée

Accompagnée de quelle garniture ?


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Octobre 2011)

Airelles, crème de marron, pomme frite.

Tu manges souvent du sanglier ?


----------



## Pamoi (24 Octobre 2011)

jamais.

Aimerais-tu être un animal, si oui lequel ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2011)

J'aime bien le renard.

Ta saison préférée ?


----------



## ziommm (25 Octobre 2011)

L'hiver.

Ton chocolat préféré ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2011)

Le chocolat suisse & belge.

Quelle manufacture horlogère se trouve dans la ville de Schaffhausen / Schaffhouse ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2011)

iWC par exemple, il y en a d'autres 

Lesquelles ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Octobre 2011)

Aucune idée sur le sujet, désolé.

Soleil ou neige cet hiver ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2011)

Soleil.

Tu es insomniaque ?


----------



## akegata (25 Octobre 2011)

souvent....
est-ce que la nuit, l&#8217;ennui nuis ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Octobre 2011)

Ouais.

Tu regardes Les simpson ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2011)

Oui

Ton épisode préféré de la série ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2011)

Pas d'épisode préféré.

En France, qui s'est écrié _" Je vous demande de vous arrêter ! "_ en 1995 ?


----------



## g.robinson (25 Octobre 2011)

Balladur

Pourquoi la vie n'est pas un pic-nic ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Octobre 2011)

Ah oui, c'est vrai ça !

Et pourquoi pas un long fleuve tranquille non plus ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2011)

Ce serait coule .

Tu portes des bijoux ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2011)

Une Submariner ( Rolex )
 
Tu prévois d'acheter la bio de Steve Jobs ?

 ( de Walter Isaacson )


----------



## thunderheart (26 Octobre 2011)

Sans doute oui.

Apple va-t-elle retrouver un leader aussi charismatique ?


----------



## Calderan (26 Octobre 2011)

Non, mais ça n&#8217;empêchera pas la société de continuer à nous sortir des produits innovants et attrayants.

Penses-tu qu'on est irremplaçable?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Octobre 2011)

Oui, on est tous unique.

Le produit le plus useless que tu connais ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2011)

La casquette de Mario.

Es-tu quelqu'un de sain ?


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Octobre 2011)

Sans aucun doute

La poubelle de ton bureau est vide ? pleine ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2011)

Elle est pleine, je dois faire le ménage.

Utilises-tu une application de maintenance du système ( OnyX... ) ?


----------



## Calderan (27 Octobre 2011)

Non, pas besoin, toutes les fonctions de ce genre de soft sont utilisables dans le terminal.

  Conseillerais-tude les utiliser?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Octobre 2011)

Bah Onyx est a priori pas mal utile pour le système.
Pour moi, l'affichage du bureau est plus rapide après un coup d'Onyx.

Ton avis sur Onyx ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Octobre 2011)

Utile mais sans plus.

Tu regardes quoi à la télé ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2011)

Quelques films parfois

Ton fruit favori ?


----------



## Old Timer (27 Octobre 2011)

Le fruit défendu naturellement.


Êtes-vous polisson/polissonne?


----------



## Calderan (28 Octobre 2011)

Oui, mais ça dépends avec qui 

Es-tu un coureur de jupons?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Octobre 2011)

Oui, j'adore les jupons.

Bas ou collants ?


----------



## claud (28 Octobre 2011)

Un jupon et c'est tout !

Qui double C-3PO (en vf) dans Star Wars ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2011)

Roger Carel.

Tu aimes le champagne ?


----------



## akegata (28 Octobre 2011)

oui, beaucoup
en as-tu déjà bu en mangeant des fraises ?


----------



## claud (28 Octobre 2011)

Oui et même dans un jéroboam !

La jolie brune dans Underworld, c'est qui ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2011)

Kate Beckinsale.

Tu crois en une vie meilleure ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Octobre 2011)

Un peu de tout, films, docus, séries, infos...

Es tu un zappeur forcené ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2011)

Non.

En 1997, qui a prononcé cette phrase : _" Il faut dégraisser le mammouth " ?_


----------



## akegata (28 Octobre 2011)

claude allègre 

aimes-tu le chocolat ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2011)

Oui, souvent avec un café.

Café ou Thé ?


----------



## akegata (28 Octobre 2011)

pourquoi choisir, les deux !

ton poison préféré ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Octobre 2011)

Le coca-cola, j'en suis addicte.

Tu suis la mode ?


----------



## claud (29 Octobre 2011)

Non : suivre la mode indique que l'on n'a pas de goût personnel.

La planète Tatooine c'est où ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2011)

Bordure Extérieure

Tu vis de récipients ?


----------



## claud (29 Octobre 2011)

Oui, mais dans le sens « Cloche de verre qu&#8217;on place sur le plateau d&#8217;une machine pneumatique et où l&#8217;on renferme les corps que l&#8217;on veut mettre dans le vide. Pomper l&#8217;air du récipient. »

Car parfois mon mac me pompe l'air !

As-tu aimé le film-culte : Fight club ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2011)

Oui, j'ai adoré.

Pourrais-tu citer une réplique du film ( en anglais ou français ) ou ta réplique préférée ?


----------



## claud (29 Octobre 2011)

" Les choses qu'on possède finissent par nous posséder "

Les midi-chloriens c'est quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2011)

Va voir wikipedia.

Tu aimes le fromage de chèvre ?


----------



## akegata (29 Octobre 2011)

oui, dans une salade

as-tu déjà testé ton QI ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2011)

Je n'aime pas l'idée d'évaluer les gens à partir de tests psychotechniques ( ce que sont les tests de QI ).

Est-ce qu'une femme ( ou un homme ) t'as déjà brisé le cur ?


----------



## akegata (30 Octobre 2011)

oui, une fois

tu crois en l' Amour ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2011)

Disons que bon... Allez, oui, j'y crois.

Tu aimes les comédies sentimentales ?


----------



## akegata (30 Octobre 2011)

le coté guimauve et sirupeux, sans scénario c'est pas trop mon truc ... mais certaines sont bien...

tu apprécies les films d'action ?


----------



## Calderan (30 Octobre 2011)

Les explosions et les bastons sans scénario c'est pas trop mon truc ... Mais certains sont bien 

Tu aimes sortir?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Octobre 2011)

Bien sûr.

Tu regardes la F1 ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2011)

Non.

Tu bois quoi à l'apéro ?


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Octobre 2011)

Bières

Tu manges quoi à l'apéro ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2011)

Des carottes

Ton légume favori ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2011)

Pas de légume favori, j'essaie simplement de manger équilibré. 

Le véhicule de Steve Jobs avait une particularité, laquelle ?


----------



## akegata (30 Octobre 2011)

il roulait sans plaque

passons nous notre vie à attendre ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2011)

J'espère bien non, parfois il faut agir.

Tu es passé(e) complètement au dématérialisé ou tu continues d'acheter des CDs ?


----------



## akegata (31 Octobre 2011)

j'achète encore quelques CD mais c'est rare...
le dernier CD que tu es acheté ?


----------



## jonas971 (31 Octobre 2011)

Renaissance: KRYS

ça sert à quoi d'acheter des CDs si on a youtube?


----------



## _Trent_ (31 Octobre 2011)

Rémunérer les artistes talentueux.

Y a-t-il un monstre sous ton lit?


----------



## g.robinson (31 Octobre 2011)

Non mais beaucoup de poussière oui.

As tu déjà déplumé un oiseau ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Octobre 2011)

Non, jamais.

Tu t'es déjà fait contrôler positif par les forces de l'ordre sur la route ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2011)

Non

Tu roules avec quelle voiture ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Octobre 2011)

Une Taudi 80 de 1993.

Aimes tu ta voiture ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2011)

Non. Je veux une AMG comme Jobs.

Une C63 par exemple ( $62 740. Tarif de base )

Serais-tu prêt à prendre des cours de pilotage pour améliorer ta conduite ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Novembre 2011)

Oui, pourquoi pas.

Sébastien Loebb comme prof par exemple ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Novembre 2011)

On ne dit pas non quand un champion vous donne des cours 

T'en penses quoi des scooters 50cc ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Novembre 2011)

Manque de puissance.

As tu une moto ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2011)

Non

Tu roules vite ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2011)

Oui si on prend la moyenne

Respectes-tu les limitations de vitesse ?


----------



## Calderan (1 Novembre 2011)

Ca dépends des endroits et du moment de la journée.

tu aimes les grosses cylindrées?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2011)

Oui, les autos allemandes et aussi quelques sportives japonaises ^^

Est-ce que tu as déjà eu l'occasion d'aller sur circuit ?


----------



## akegata (1 Novembre 2011)

oui en tant que passagère pour un petit tour...

l'engin que tu rêverais  de conduire ?


----------



## Ardienn (1 Novembre 2011)

Une lamborghini countach. 

ça t'arrive de prendre le volant après avoir un peu picolé?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Novembre 2011)

Non, je n'ai pas encore passé mon permis.

T'en penses quoi des radars automatiques ?


----------



## pedraw (1 Novembre 2011)

que ça met au chômage les gens en costume bleu qui font du stop avec un barbecue sur la route....

et sait on si on aura encore et toujours sisi ou angélique à Noël ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Novembre 2011)

Je pencherai pour Sissi.

Aimes tu la bibliothèque rose ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Novembre 2011)

Oui, j'ai gardé mon âme d'enfant 

Tu lisais beaucoup de bande dessiné quand tu étais jeune ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Novembre 2011)

Oui, et j'en lis toujours 

T'écoutes la radio "Rire et chansons" ?


----------



## akegata (2 Novembre 2011)

non je préfère écouter Nashe

bd préférée ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2011)

Tintin

Celle que tu détestes le plus ?


----------



## jonas971 (2 Novembre 2011)

Tintin 

ta série TV préféré.


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Novembre 2011)

Dr House.

Tu aimes les fleurs ?


----------



## jonas971 (2 Novembre 2011)

Oui, j'ai la main verte

Tu aimes les Bananes?


----------



## ziommm (2 Novembre 2011)

Oui, mais je n'en mange pas souvent.

Es-tu plutôt bois ou aluminium/verre ?


----------



## Ardienn (2 Novembre 2011)

bois, je rêve d'une baraque en bois un jour. 

Tes proches savent que tu traînes souvent sur ce forum ou c'est un truc bien à toi?


----------



## jonas971 (2 Novembre 2011)

Oui et ils s'en foutent

Tu fréquentes quel à part la communauté de MacG


----------



## Pamoi (2 Novembre 2011)

celui d'Aescleah  (surtout le bar!)

tu fais de la plongée ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2011)

Non

Tu fais bien la vaisselle ?


----------



## jonas971 (3 Novembre 2011)

Mieux que toi:rateaui'm the best) 

Sais tu faire la vaisselle?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Novembre 2011)

Ben oui ! Si non, je mangerais dans une porcherie !

Demain, tu vas en cours/travailler si ton département est classé rouge ?


----------



## jonas971 (3 Novembre 2011)

Merde, je ne suis pas concerné. (NON)

Tu ferais qui si tu gagnais des millions d'euros?


----------



## akegata (3 Novembre 2011)

j'en donne un peu, puis je me fais plaisir en achetant une harley davidson v-rod screamin'eagle

et toi tu dépenserai comment ?


----------



## Ardienn (3 Novembre 2011)

Je coupe les ponts avec 90% des gens que je connais (Les 10% restants étant la famille très proche et mes très très bons amis qui recevront une belle part). 

Tu gagnes à l'euromillions, tu fais tout pour fuir dans un paradis fiscal, ou non en tant que bon patriote, il est normal que tu participes financièrement au fonctionnement de ton pays après la première année?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Novembre 2011)

Je reste en France. Si je me fais choper en voulant aller dans un paradis fiscal, je perdrais encore plus d'argent  Logique.

Tu fais quoi si je te donne 50e là tout de suite ?


----------



## ziommm (4 Novembre 2011)

Je les prends tient, c'est pas trop tôt !

Tu aimes l'odeur de l'encens ?


----------



## jonas971 (4 Novembre 2011)

OUI mais pas mes poumons.

Tu aimerais toi être pompiste?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Novembre 2011)

Tout dépend de la branche.

Tu connais celle du fou qui repeint son plafond ?


----------



## pomme_pomme_pidou (4 Novembre 2011)

non.

tu connais celle du juif qui ramasse sa monnaie dans un bar?


----------



## jonas971 (4 Novembre 2011)

NON 
T'en connais pas une que tous le monde connais?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2011)

Non.

Tu joues au Scrabble ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Novembre 2011)

Sur mon iPod Touch, oui.

Tu joues sur Game Centre ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Novembre 2011)

Connais pas...

Pile ou face ?


----------



## jakebong02 (4 Novembre 2011)

La moelle du cafard au urines du chien
Et toi quel logiciel utilises tu?


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Novembre 2011)

Safari

Tu préfères firefox ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2011)

Non.

Ta tarte favorite ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Novembre 2011)

Tart'o pomme.

Ton dessert préféré ?


----------



## Ardienn (4 Novembre 2011)

fondant au chocolat

plutôt sucré ou salé?


----------



## jonas971 (4 Novembre 2011)

Sucré.

tu es plutôt Belote ou tarot?


----------



## Ardienn (4 Novembre 2011)

Ni l'un ni l'autre pour être honnête, pas très jeu de cartes au final. 

Branché par les casinos?


----------



## jonas971 (5 Novembre 2011)

Du tout, jamais

branché PMU?


----------



## Calderan (5 Novembre 2011)

Pas du tout.

Quelle est l'incidence des voyages spatio-temporels sur le continuum espace temps?


----------



## Ardienn (5 Novembre 2011)

Un voyage dans le passé peut entraînait un réalité parallèle donc une modification du continuum, après je pense qu'un voyage dans le futur ne va pas le modifier directement, enfin si dans le sens ou on en aura tiré une certaine expérience ce (edit : qui) à mon sens rend un peu inutile l'épisode 2 de retour vers le futur. 

Et toi t'en penses quoi?


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Novembre 2011)

M'en fout je corrige ma BDD MySQL

Tu programmes en PHP / MySQL ?


----------



## Pamoi (5 Novembre 2011)

non, pas du tout

est-ce que quelqu'un a compris quelque chose à ce qu'a écrit pillouti là au-dessus ??


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2011)

Pamoi.

Tu as peur de prendre l'avion ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Novembre 2011)

Non. Ce qui me fait plus plus peur, c'est de mettre ma vie dans les mains de deux personnes. 
Ma vie ne tiens plus alors qu'à deux fils. 

Serais-tu capable de briser la chaine et de proposer autre chose qui nous fasse passer 419 pages ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2011)

On peut toujours tenter

Ta dernière passion ?


----------



## jonas971 (5 Novembre 2011)

Le tennis

Ton passe temps favoris?


----------



## akegata (5 Novembre 2011)

gribouiller mais je suis pas douée
tu aime te promener ?


----------



## jonas971 (5 Novembre 2011)

Bof bof: j'ai tous le temps pour.

ça tarrive de t'ennuyer?


----------



## Ardienn (5 Novembre 2011)

En cours, souvent, en dehors des cours, rarement. 

ça remonte à quand la dernière fois ou tu as donné une petite pièce à un sans domicile?


----------



## jonas971 (5 Novembre 2011)

Jamais.

Ton film préféré?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Novembre 2011)

Il y en a tellement... J'ai vu hier "L'échange" (Changeling) produit par Clint Eastwood, film que je classe dans Mes favoris.

Vas tu aller voir le film dont tout le monde parle ces jours-ci "Intouchables" ?


----------



## jonas971 (6 Novembre 2011)

Non.

aimeriez vous vivre sous les tropics?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Novembre 2011)

Cela m'est arrivé déjà 2 fois, j'ai bien aimé.

Une destination tropicale qui te tente ?


----------



## Ardienn (6 Novembre 2011)

Non, j'en suis issu. 

Une destination tout court qui te tente?


----------



## jonas971 (6 Novembre 2011)

Le canada.

L'endroit où tu ne voudrais jamais vivre?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (6 Novembre 2011)

Perché en haut d'une montagne, sans personne ni internet, ou alors perdu dans le désert, sans personne ni internet.
Bref, un endroit sans internet. 

Comment regardes-tu tes voisins grecs ?


----------



## jonas971 (6 Novembre 2011)

Je n'est pas de voisin Grec

Tu pense quoi de la situation de la Grèce ? brièvement.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (6 Novembre 2011)

Je pense qu'il vaut mieux utiliser des lingettes décolor-stop®


Entre 0 et 5, quelle est ta note de procrastination? 
0 étant "J'ai fait tout ce que j'avais a faire ce week-end, et même plus" 
et 5 étant "J'ai absolument rien fait ce que j'avais à faire ce week-end, et je n'ai pas rattrapé le retard de ce que je devais faire le week-end dernier."


----------



## jonas971 (6 Novembre 2011)

O sans compter ce qui concerne les études. (j'ai le temps)

Demain matin...tu seras plutôt grâce matinée ou lève tôt direction boulot?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Novembre 2011)

Grâce mat ! 

Tu mets combien de temps pour aller à ton travail ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Novembre 2011)

5 minutes, l'avantage de ne plus habiter à Paname.

Que retiendras tu de ton week-end ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (6 Novembre 2011)

Que le C, ça me sors par les trous de nez. 

(Moi qui n'habite pas à paris, c'est pas 5 minutes pour autant !)

Qu'est-ce que tu regardes ce soir ?


----------



## jonas971 (6 Novembre 2011)

Les moutons que je vais compter pour m'endormir 

Il y as quoi de spécial ce soir?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2011)

Un bon sommeil

Tu prends comme digestif ?


----------



## jonas971 (6 Novembre 2011)

Rien, j'ai un estomac à tous épreuve? 

Tu préfère quoi en apéro?


----------



## Ardienn (6 Novembre 2011)

Le gin tonic. 

Ce sera quoi ta prochaine question?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (7 Novembre 2011)

Celle-ci : 

J'entends rien ! Que dis-tu ?


----------



## akegata (7 Novembre 2011)

*J**E TE DIT QUE TU AS OUBLIÉ DE BRANCHER TON SONOTONE !!!!!!!!!!* 

La semaine a-t'elle bien commencée pour toi ?


----------



## Ardienn (7 Novembre 2011)

Très mal, quasiment tout réglé mais bon mauvaise journée. 

T'aurais pas un bon plan financier, style le nom d'une société dont les  actions sont à 15 euros et dont le cours passerait à 400 dans une dizaine d'année,  histoire que je continue mes études de manière sereine?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Novembre 2011)

Non, désolé.

As-tu l'âme d'un spéculateur (précoce :love ?


----------



## Ardienn (8 Novembre 2011)

Plus ou moins, je n'ai pas encore sauté le pas par contre. Exemple et retour sur les 2 dernières semaines : risque de faillite de la Grèce = les valeurs bancaires dévissent (8 à 10%). Sarko et Merkel négocient la réduction de moitié de la dette de la grèce prise en charge par les banques, l'Europe est sauvé (ou plutôt le problème est repoussé, ça dépend du point de vue) et même si les banques accusent une prise en charge de 100 milliards - Les valeurs à l'annoncent du discours remontent en flèche! Il aurait fallu anticiper. Et quand Papandréou annonce le référundum hop valeurs en baisse. Mais hier quand il a annoncé que finalement il allait laisser tomber le référundum + possible départ de Berlusconi : J'aurai eu 200000 euros j'aurai investi cash, et aujourd'hui ça n'a pas manqué les valeurs sont en hausse. Hélas je n'ai pas les fonds...

Peur dans l'avion?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2011)

Oui

Peur de l'aviron ?


----------



## Ardienn (8 Novembre 2011)

Non.

Peur d'un évènement de ton passé?


----------



## akegata (8 Novembre 2011)

non, le passé c'est le passé 
envie de voir l'avenir ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2011)

Pas vraiment

Tu vas acheter Skyrim ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Novembre 2011)

Non, j'ai déjà Battlefield 3 et MW3 à finir avant 

Tu es sur facebook ?


----------



## Ardienn (9 Novembre 2011)

Oui. 

As-tu plusieurs pseudos sur le net?


----------



## ziommm (9 Novembre 2011)

Pas vraiment, si tu cherches ziommm, tu devrais tomber sur la plupart de mes comptes sur d'autres sites et services.

Tu utilises des techniques particulières pour garder l'anonymat sur le net, comme des proxys, serveur Tor, etc ?


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Novembre 2011)

Non j'ai un mac 

et toi tu proxytes ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Novembre 2011)

Juste en interne, un proxy HTTP (Squid) et un cache DNS sur une babasse OpenBSD pour surfer plus rapidos sur le ouaibe.

As-tu déjà utilisé l'élégante distribution LinuxMint ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Novembre 2011)

non.
Avec linux, je suis plutôt Mandriva. 

La France on est doué pour l'informatique ?


----------



## Ardienn (9 Novembre 2011)

Je dirai moins que d'autres pays, car d'une part notre pays (l'Europe) garanti quand même pas mal nos libertés fondamentales et nous permet de vivre avec notre temps, comparé aux politiques comme la Chine ou ils imposent des restrictions sur le web, et dont le ratio de bons doit être meilleur pour contourner les limitations. 
D'autre part, en France nous ne sommes que 70 millions. Or plus la population est grande, plus les individus s'isolent et vont peut être se tourner vers l'informatique. 

En quelle année t'es-tu décidé à quitter windows?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (9 Novembre 2011)

La décision : 1998
L'acte : 2004

C'est qui qui à bousillé son clavier d'ordi portable en le nettoyant avec du liquide vaisselle ??? C'est qui qui ?


----------



## akegata (9 Novembre 2011)

on va pas citer de *nom*....
tu as déjà fait un truc du genre ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Novembre 2011)

Non, je fais de temps en temps le con mais il y a des limites 

Tu as combien de disque dur externe ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Novembre 2011)

2

Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Novembre 2011)

J'en ai 4.

Tu regardes On ne demande qu'à en rire ?


----------



## akegata (10 Novembre 2011)

non, je connais pas en fait 

tu regarde "+ ou - Geek" ?


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Novembre 2011)

Pas compris la question 

Tu travailles le samedi ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Novembre 2011)

Non, je glande le samedi.

En week-end ce soir ?


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Novembre 2011)

Of course 

Era tu connais ?


----------



## akegata (10 Novembre 2011)

oui, et au risque de me faire lyncher j'aime...
c'est quoi ton genre de musique ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Novembre 2011)

Presque toutes... du moment que l'émotion est là.

Aimes tu la musique de la nature ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Novembre 2011)

ca dépend à quelle heure elle se déclenche.

1ère ou 2ème classe quand tu voyages ?


----------



## Ardienn (10 Novembre 2011)

Avion en seconde (enfin bétailère), TGV j'essaye au maximum de prendre première. 

Es-tu du genre loquace en voyage?


----------



## Ardienn (10 Novembre 2011)

Avion en seconde (enfin bétailère), TGV j'essaye au maximum de prendre première. 

Es-tu du genre loquace en voyage?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Novembre 2011)

Quand j'essaie d'engager la conversation, l'iPod sur les esgourdes, Rammstein en fond sonore, les gens me regardent bizzarement :love:

A quoi penses-tu en regardant par le hublot ou la fenêtre ?


----------



## Ardienn (10 Novembre 2011)

Vu que je picole beaucoup en avion, au début c'est à la fois un sentiment de plénitude ou j'emmerde profondément le monde, puis une grande déprime passagère, et enfin je me fais royalement chier. (J'ai lu qu'en transport en commun, les gens se lient rarement "d'amitié".) 

Et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2011)

Que je vais mourir 

Ta matière favorite ?


----------



## Ardienn (10 Novembre 2011)

En ce moment l'Or pour la revente...

Tes hobbies?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Novembre 2011)

Musiques... entre autres

Quoi d'neuf docteur ?


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Novembre 2011)

End of week

Sortie ce week end ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2011)

Non repos.

Tu chausses du combien ?


----------



## ziommm (10 Novembre 2011)

46.

Tu mesures combien ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Novembre 2011)

42. 

Tu es déjà allé là?


----------



## akegata (10 Novembre 2011)

je suis déjà aller faire un tour sur ce forum une ou deux fois mais plus souvent sur le *site*
tu es inscrit sur combien de forums ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Novembre 2011)

Quelques uns... Peut être 4 ou 5, et certains me prennent pas mal de temps, va falloir que je me calme... 

S'il ne devait y en avoir qu'une, quelle serait la chose dont tu ne voudrais pas te passer?


----------



## Nthan (11 Novembre 2011)

Au risque de me faire passer pour un foutur geek, mon pc.

Le lieu rêvé de destination des prochaines vacances ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2011)

En Australie.

Ton pire cauchemar ?


----------



## jonas971 (11 Novembre 2011)

Voir ma mort...

Ta pire réalité?


----------



## claud (11 Novembre 2011)

Les îles Caïmans ...
(paradis fiscal ! )

As-tu aimé le film « Les petits mouchoirs » ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2011)

Pas vu.

Tu utilises quoi comme papier toilette ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Novembre 2011)

Heu, je regarderai la prochaine fois.

Mouchoir papier ou tissu ?


----------



## Ardienn (11 Novembre 2011)

Papier. 

Papier, pierre, feuille, ciseaux?


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Novembre 2011)

Pierre

Pierre qui roule n'amasse pas ... ?


----------



## claud (12 Novembre 2011)

... mousse.

Selon toi Robespierre était- il un salaud ?


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Novembre 2011)

C'est qui pierre en robe ?


Et toi tu fais du shopping le samedi ?


----------



## claud (12 Novembre 2011)

en ce moment même j'y vais !

es-tu un fan de Marion Cotillard ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Novembre 2011)

J'ai aimé 3 ou 4 films d'elle mais sans plus.

Tu écoutes la radio ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Novembre 2011)

Oui, FIP entre autres

As tu connu l'éclosion des radios libres ?


----------



## Ardienn (12 Novembre 2011)

Non, mais après avoir vu "good morning england" c'est plutôt l'avant que j'aurai aimé connaître. 

Ou étais-tu le 11 septembre 2001?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2011)

À l'école

Et le 11 Novembre 2011 à 11:11 ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Novembre 2011)

En terrasse. 

Où seras-tu le 12 décembre 2012 à 12:12 ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Novembre 2011)

Aucune idée, je te dirai ça le jour venu.

Pain de campagne ou pain de mie ?


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Novembre 2011)

Les 2. Ca dépend du moment.

11" ou 13" le macbook air ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2011)

Le 11.

Tu joues sur ton Mac ?


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Novembre 2011)

Peu. Des fois à AO3

Tu manges des gateaux apéro en tapant sur ton clavier ?


----------



## Ardienn (13 Novembre 2011)

J'évite, déjà que je le nettoie pas souvent...

On n'est pas couché : Tu regrettes Zemmour et Naulleau?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2011)

Un peu mais à la fin c'était redondant.

L'aliment que l'on ne trouve plus que tu regrettes le plus ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Novembre 2011)

Les Fjord Vanille 

Ton fruit préféré ?


----------



## Ardienn (13 Novembre 2011)

L'orange en ce moment. 

Ton bouquin du moment, ou le dernier que tu es lu (en dehors de la biographie de jobs)?


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Novembre 2011)

Le loup de wall street

T'as été au marché aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2011)

Y'a pas le dimanche par chez moi.

Tu achètes quoi au marché ?


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Novembre 2011)

Ce matin foie gras / fromage / pain aux figues

Tu connais bien les US ?


----------



## Ardienn (13 Novembre 2011)

J'y suis allé une fois plus jeune (trop jeune), ce fut le voyage de ma vie, Las Vegas m'a beaucoup marqué. 

Ta dernière destination en dehors de la France?


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Novembre 2011)

Espagne

T'aimes le thé ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2011)

Oui

Et le Quinoa ?


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Novembre 2011)

J'en fabrique

T'aimes le cinéma ?


----------



## Ardienn (13 Novembre 2011)

Oui, j'ai vu Contagion dernièrement (pas terrible, un peu soporifique sur les bords je dois dire).

Ton groupe de musique fétiche?


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Novembre 2011)

U2 

Tu trouves que c'est le meilleur ?


----------



## akegata (14 Novembre 2011)

très bon, oui, le meilleur pas pour moi...

prends tu beaucoup de photos ?


----------



## Ardienn (14 Novembre 2011)

Je viens de me prendre l'iphone4s et je m'y suis mis ce weekend. D'ailleurs je conseille fortement l'appli "Hipstamatic" qui permet de faire des effets de types lomographiques. Plus commandé sur Amazon un objectif fish-eye pour iphone. 

Utilises-tu plus l'iphone pour tes photos ou ton compact/bridge/reflex ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2011)

Un iPhone.

Tu prends quels types de photo ?


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Novembre 2011)

Couleur

T'as quoi comme appareil ?


----------



## Ardienn (14 Novembre 2011)

Un très vieux compact sony qui ne compte plus.

Photoshop ou Aperture?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Novembre 2011)

Gimp

Utilises tu des logiciels libres ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Novembre 2011)

que ca !

apple survivra aux logiciels libres ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Novembre 2011)

Apple les utilise déjà pour son système d'exploitation.

Que penses tu d'un futur MBA 15' ?


----------



## Ardienn (15 Novembre 2011)

Ben d'une part (et là je n'invente rien) il est clair qu'on se dirige vers le dématérialisé, il n'y a qu'à voir la pile de cd vierge inutilisé qui me reste et tout un tas d'autres exemples que je ne détaillerai pas, qu'un MBA 15 (ou MBP sans superdrive) arrivera tôt ou tard. Le MBA incarne la transition en douceur. 
D'autres part, je pense qu'il vont continuer à proposer le air en 11" et le 13" donc un choix en plus ma foi tant mieux, certains y verront un intérêt. 

Utilises-tu encore un super drive?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2011)

Non.

Ton premier CD c'était quoi ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Novembre 2011)

M'en souviens plus 

Et ton dernier CD ?


----------



## Calderan (15 Novembre 2011)

Blonde de Coeur de Pirate

Tu aimes les chansons en français?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Novembre 2011)

Certaines oui, comme celles pondues parfois par la sympathique Coeur de Pirate... Ensuite, des artistes comme Stephan Eicher, Daniel Darc...

Tes artistes français préférés ?


----------



## akegata (15 Novembre 2011)

oldelaf, jp nataf, goldman, debout sur le zinc,thiéfaine, etc, trop pour tous les citer
chanteur international préféré ?


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Novembre 2011)

U2 m'enfin j'ai déjà dit ! tu m'écoutes pas !!!!!!

Ta série préférée ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Novembre 2011)

Sons of Anarchy.

La tienne ?


----------



## akegata (15 Novembre 2011)

en ce moment Castle
tu connais ?


----------



## Ardienn (15 Novembre 2011)

Non, j'irai checker voir si c'est pas trop un truc de meuf! 

The Walking Dead tu connais?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Novembre 2011)

Oui mais je ne regarde pas.

Tu joues au sudoku ?


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Novembre 2011)

De temps à autre

Tu manges des salsifis ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Novembre 2011)

Non, j'aime pô les légumes.

Tu cuisines souvent ?


----------



## ultrabody (16 Novembre 2011)

le week end souvent.. en semaine rarement car je ne suis pas là...

le plat que tu aimes cuisiner ?


----------



## Ardienn (16 Novembre 2011)

Le steak-frites.

Pour ou contre la malbouffe (macdo etc..)?


----------



## Calderan (16 Novembre 2011)

pas en sur-abondance, mais une fois de temps en temps je ne crache pas dessus.

ton vin préféré?


----------



## Ardienn (16 Novembre 2011)

Je ne suis pas très connaisseur, mais je me fais souvent un pain-fromage-bordeaux.

Ton fromage préféré?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Novembre 2011)

Le Comté.

Baguette ou pain ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2011)

Pain.

Tu aimes la cuisine chinoise ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Novembre 2011)

Oui, j'aime bien la cuisine asiatique en général.

T'aimes les nems ?


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Novembre 2011)

Ouiiiiii

Et le basmati ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Novembre 2011)

Oui, cuisson 12 minutes.

Aimes tu le citron ?


----------



## Calderan (17 Novembre 2011)

seulement dans le blanc-coca.

Ton apéritif préféré?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2011)

Cinzano bianco 

Ton vin préféré ?


----------



## g.robinson (17 Novembre 2011)

Pomerol

Ton shooter préféré ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2011)

Ray Allen

Ta taille ?


----------



## akegata (17 Novembre 2011)

95...
tu aime la tartiflette ?


----------



## Calderan (18 Novembre 2011)

miaaaaaammmm

On en mange une ensemble?


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Novembre 2011)

pas le temps

tu as une nespresso ?


----------



## pomme_pomme_pidou (18 Novembre 2011)

non, mais j'ai la cafet du crous à portée de main! (60cts le café!)

qui veut m'acheter une voiture...? (aller, pour noel....)


----------



## g.robinson (18 Novembre 2011)

non merci.

C'est quoi la couleur de ta caisse ? Jaune pipi, marron caca ou vert dégueulli ? :rose:


----------



## Calderan (18 Novembre 2011)

La nouvelle est blanche, l'ancienne est grise.

et la marque de la tienne?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2011)

Citroën ... 

Automatique ou manuelle ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Novembre 2011)

Automatique dans les embouteillages et manuelle en temps normal.

Senseo ou nespresso ?


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Novembre 2011)

Nespresso

TV 40" ou 46" ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Novembre 2011)

ah non plus !

lcd ou led ?


----------



## pedraw (18 Novembre 2011)

led

fromage ou dessert ?


----------



## akegata (18 Novembre 2011)

les deux pourquoi choisir....
gourmand(e) ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2011)

Non.

Chanceux ?


----------



## wath68 (18 Novembre 2011)

Ça dépend des jours.

Vous n'en avez pas marre de ce jeu à la con ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Novembre 2011)

Non, c'est addictif 

Tu es déjà monté sur la Tour Eiffel ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Novembre 2011)

1er étage unqiuement.

Tu es monté sur le toit de la Grande Arche à La Défense ?


----------



## Ardienn (19 Novembre 2011)

Non, jamais. 

Quelle personnes connues as-tu déjà croisé?


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Novembre 2011)

Ma mère

Tu aimes travailler ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2011)

J'adore ça ...

Tu bois quoi le matin ?


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Novembre 2011)

Café

Tu manges quoi le matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2011)

Une tasse de café

Tu prends des vitamines ?


----------



## akegata (19 Novembre 2011)

non, c'est inutile

la mouillette dans l&#8217;&#339;uf, avec ou sans beurre ?


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Novembre 2011)

Avec

L'oeuf au plat ou dur ?


----------



## Ardienn (20 Novembre 2011)

Selon l'envie. 

Fumeur?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2011)

Oui

Buveur ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Novembre 2011)

Un peu.

T'es croyant ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2011)

Non.

Tu fais souvent des nuits blanches ?


----------



## Old Timer (20 Novembre 2011)

Une fois l'an à Montréal.


Où aimeriez-vous passer une nuit blanche.


----------



## akegata (20 Novembre 2011)

dans un chalet perdu dans la montagne, en fait là où j'ai fait la dernière...

où va tu passer tes fêtes de fin d'année ?


----------



## Ardienn (20 Novembre 2011)

Chez moi comme un con à réviser...

Et toi?


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Novembre 2011)

Oui mais alors frais  Tu aimes le poisson?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h38 ----------

Au Japon avec des amis!   Tu aimes l'Asie? (dsl pour la question sur le poisson: erreur de la part )


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Novembre 2011)

Oui

Tu skies en février ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Novembre 2011)

j'aimerais bien... 

Tu surf en Aout ?


----------



## Calderan (21 Novembre 2011)

Oui, comme tout les autres jours de l'année (si ma connection fonctionne)

Tu es plutôt Cabriolet ou berline de luxe?


----------



## Ardienn (21 Novembre 2011)

Plus cabriolet.  

Tenté par les voitures électriques?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2011)

Non

Tu préfères le jour ou la nuit ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Novembre 2011)

Ca dépend de ce que je fais.

Tu joues d'un instrument .


----------



## thunderheart (22 Novembre 2011)

Oui, je joues avec mon instrument 

Faut-il instrumentaliser (quel mot !) le plaisir ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Novembre 2011)

pourquoi pas ?!

tes mises à jour : automatique ou manuel ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Novembre 2011)

Manuelles, oeuf corse.

Est-ce que tu cloudes ?


----------



## Ardienn (22 Novembre 2011)

Je n'icloud pas car pas passé à Lion, mais je dropbox un peu.

Es-tu passé à Lion, si oui qu'en penses-tu?


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Novembre 2011)

Que du bien! Comment te sens tu aujourd'hui?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Novembre 2011)

Ca peut aller. 

Tu manges quoi de bon ce midi ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2011)

Une bonne soupe.

Tu as des grandes peurs ?


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Novembre 2011)

Oui comme tous le monde, 

Te souviens tu de ton dernier rêve?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Novembre 2011)

Un horrible cauchemar avec un Kévin ... :sick:

Tu crois en une vie extra-terrestre ?


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Novembre 2011)

Je suis agnostique   Crois tu a une quelconque religion!?


----------



## Ardienn (22 Novembre 2011)

Aucune depuis que j'ai compris que par delà le ciel il y a l'espace.

Tu penses quoi de la scientologie, secte ou religion (allez montrez vous)?


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Novembre 2011)

Bouse sans nom c est possible comme réponse?  sinon que penses tu des engrais chimiques? Necessité ou non?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Novembre 2011)

nécéssitée : y'a de plus en plus de gens sur Terre...

Ile de Bréhat ou Ile de Beautée ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2011)

Ile de Beautée

Ton dernier concert ?


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Novembre 2011)

U2

Ton dernier ciné ?


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Novembre 2011)

Real steel  Ton dernier resto?


----------



## akegata (22 Novembre 2011)

resto de sushi vendredi
manges-tu du poisson cru ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Novembre 2011)

Non mais j'aime bien les sashimis.

Tu aimes manger japonais ?


----------



## Ardienn (22 Novembre 2011)

J'en ai horreur. 

T'as déjà testé les cuisses de grenouilles?


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Novembre 2011)

J en ai horreur! Tu aimes la gelée à la menthe?


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Novembre 2011)

Oui

Tu aimes le tennis ?


----------



## Ardienn (22 Novembre 2011)

Ouaip mais je suis meilleur au ping pong. 

Connais-tu le billard français?


----------



## akegata (22 Novembre 2011)

oui, mais c'est trop technique pour moi
t'arrive t'il de chanter ?


----------



## Calderan (23 Novembre 2011)

non, j'ai trop de respect pour les oreilles de ceux qui m'entourent 

Tu chantes sous la douche?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Novembre 2011)

non !

smartphone ou "simple" mobile ?


----------



## Twicea (23 Novembre 2011)

smartphone! iPhone 4 plus précisément.

T'as demandé quoi au père Noël?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Novembre 2011)

des sous !

les sous c'est mieux qu'un cadeau ?


----------



## g.robinson (23 Novembre 2011)

Non je préfère le cadeau.

C'est quoi ton problème ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Novembre 2011)

Je suis susceptible.

Tu regardes Malcolm ?


----------



## Ardienn (23 Novembre 2011)

Non, je connais pas. 

T'aimes bien Ardisson?


----------



## kolargol31 (23 Novembre 2011)

non pas du tout

te considères tu comme un fanboy?


----------



## g.robinson (23 Novembre 2011)

non

qu'est ce qu'elle a ma gueule ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2011)

Elle est magnifique mon chou.

Ta saveur favorite ?


----------



## Ardienn (23 Novembre 2011)

L'oseille  Nan allez je vais dire les échalotes qui auraient pu accompagner ma viande de ce soir. 

Tu vas grailler quoi ce soir ?


----------



## akegata (24 Novembre 2011)

j'ai mangée des tagliatelles au saumon,
si un canard pond à la frontière franco-belge, à qui est l&#8217;&#339;uf ?


----------



## kolargol31 (24 Novembre 2011)

un canard (male) cela ne pond pas d'oeuf, seul la cane pond, donc si le canard est présent lors de la ponte et vu qu'ils vivent sous le régime de la communauté: l'oeuf appartiendra au couple canard/cane 

(oui oui tout ça pour ça) 


Aimes tu les omelettes?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Novembre 2011)

Pas trop, ma préférence va aux oeufs durs ou mollets.

Ta cuisson préférée des oeufs ?


----------



## Ardienn (24 Novembre 2011)

Tout comme toi. 

Alors avec ce weekend qui se profile, tu comptes faire quoi?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Novembre 2011)

Rien, je vais tout simplement rien faire. Me reposer.

Chat ou chien ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2011)

Chat

Male ou femelle ?


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Novembre 2011)

Hein quoi c'est quoi cette question pourrie ?

Cheval ou mouton ?


----------



## akegata (24 Novembre 2011)

Cheval
tu monte ?


----------



## Ardienn (24 Novembre 2011)

Il fut un temps. 

Tu peux me donner le nom d'une bonne musique lounge (je sens le "non" se pointer à l'horizon)?


----------



## kolargol31 (24 Novembre 2011)

oui je le peux 

blog ou website?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Novembre 2011)

Les deux.

Google Chrome ou Safari ?


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Novembre 2011)

Safari

Souris BT ou filaire ?


----------



## kolargol31 (24 Novembre 2011)

BT !

Clavier BT ou filaire???


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Novembre 2011)

BT

Oreillette BT ou filaire ??


----------



## kolargol31 (24 Novembre 2011)

aucun des 2

Clavier externe ou pas?


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Novembre 2011)

Heu si j'ai un clavier BT il est externe non ?


Tu connais The Verve ?


----------



## akegata (24 Novembre 2011)

oui, j'adore "bitter sweet symphony"

tu connais cette chanson ?


----------



## ziommm (24 Novembre 2011)

Je connais Bitter Sweet Symphony, sans plus.

EDIT : spotted ^^, alors bah oui, apparemment, je la connais.

Et Erik Satie, tu connais ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Novembre 2011)

Oui, ses Gymnopédiées sont agréables à l'oreille.

Aimes tu écouter Michel Petrucciani ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Novembre 2011)

Pas vraiment, ce n'est pas le genre de musique que j'écoute.

Croissant, chausson aux pommes ou pain au chocolat ?


----------



## Ardienn (25 Novembre 2011)

1 et 3 en même temps quand je décide de ma le jouer byzance. 

Du lait dans ton café?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2011)

Non merci.

Tu aimes le lait de soja ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2011)

oui ...

chaud ou froid ton lait ?


----------



## kolargol31 (25 Novembre 2011)

Tjrs froid avec les céréales!.... Muesli ou Corn flakes???


----------



## Ardienn (25 Novembre 2011)

Céréales, les fruits du muesli collent sous la dent...

Pain saucisson ou pain fromage?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2011)

Un jour l'un, un jour l'autre 

Beurre et confiture ou seulement l'un ou l'autre ?


----------



## kolargol31 (25 Novembre 2011)

Pain fromage: avec du gruyère et du pain chaud c est délicieux! ..... Tu es vin ou coca?


----------



## Ardienn (25 Novembre 2011)

Plutôt coca la journée, et vin le soir.

Plutôt soit le beurre, soit la confiture. 


Coca ou pepsi?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Novembre 2011)

Cherry coke ?

Poil ou pas poil ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Novembre 2011)

Pas poil.

Mcdo ou KFC ?


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Novembre 2011)

McDo

Nuggets ou hamburger ?


----------



## Ardienn (26 Novembre 2011)

Hamburger. 

Frites ou potatoes?


----------



## akegata (26 Novembre 2011)

potatoes
(on peut continuer longtemps comme ça... )

ketchup ou mayo ?


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Novembre 2011)

On dit sauce frite !!! Pas "mayo"  

Cheminée ou chauffage ?


----------



## Ardienn (26 Novembre 2011)

Chauffage. 

Manteau ou veste en cuir?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Novembre 2011)

Manteau et veste en cuir.

Canapé ou fauteille ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2011)

Canapé

Tu préfères les frites ou les potatoes ?


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Novembre 2011)

pillouti a dit:


> Hamburger.
> 
> Frites ou potatoes?





akegata a dit:


> potatoes
> (on peut continuer longtemps comme ça... )
> 
> ketchup ou mayo ?



Mayonnaise


----------



## kolargol31 (26 Novembre 2011)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Mayonnaise





Pharmacos a dit:


> On dit sauce frite !!! Pas "mayo"



bien que pour ma part c'est ketchup 

Tu espour le retour des Burger king en france?


----------



## akegata (26 Novembre 2011)

je connais pas burger king 

tu mange de la salade de temps en temps ?


----------



## kolargol31 (26 Novembre 2011)

Nan  'suis pas une chèvre non'mais

Et toi aimes tu les salades ..... de riz?


----------



## pomme_pomme_pidou (26 Novembre 2011)

nop! je préfére les bon truc bien caloriques qui ont bon gout!

tu as chanté, seul(e) une chanson des spice girls en dansant sans que personne ne te voit?


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Novembre 2011)

désolé que ça te soit arrivé.

T'aimes bien les samedis brumeux ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2011)

Ben non 

Aimes-tu la neige ?


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Novembre 2011)

Oui qd c est pas sur la route! Aimes tu skier?


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Novembre 2011)

Ouééééé 

Aimes tu la plage ?


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Novembre 2011)

Pas trop: disons que je suis pas fan de faire l écrevisse     protection totale ou graisse attraire ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h46 ----------

Graisse à traire plutôt (couillon de correcteur orthographique)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2011)

Protection totale.

Tu as combien de monnaie sur toi ?


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Novembre 2011)

5 en pièces diverses et 30  en billet 

compte courant ou livret A???


----------



## thunderheart (27 Novembre 2011)

Courant... très vite.

As tu passé un bon week-end ?


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Novembre 2011)

Oui petit tour en ville et programmation

Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Novembre 2011)

Pas vraiment, un samedi mouvementé et un dimanche ennuyeux.

Tu regardes quoi ce soir à la télé ?


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Novembre 2011)

Je zappe entre la 6 et la 2 

Tu es café dépendant ?


----------



## Ardienn (27 Novembre 2011)

Oui impossible de commencer la journée sans.

Machine à café à l'ancienne, ou à capsules?


----------



## Calderan (28 Novembre 2011)

Nespresso ... what else? 

As-tu des animaux chez toi?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Novembre 2011)

Non, pas en ce moment. Je nourris juste les oiseaux pendant l'hiver.

Connais tu les mésanges forestières ?


----------



## akegata (28 Novembre 2011)

non, uniquement les charbonnières et mes préférées les bleus...
les oiseaux d'Hitchcock t&#8217;ont fait peur ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Novembre 2011)

presque...

tu crois en la réincarnation ?


----------



## Ardienn (28 Novembre 2011)

Pas du tout.

T'as matté le reportage sur les Mormons hier?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2011)

Non.

" Obéir, est-ce renoncer à sa liberté ? "


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Novembre 2011)

Pas compris la question

Est ce que fumer c'est mal ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2011)

Non ça n'est pas mal, avec modération.


" Est-ce que tu aimes la vodka aromatisée ( piment, poivre &#8230; ) ou préfères-tu la vodka non aromatisée ? "


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2011)

J'aime les deux.

Tu prends comme sauce avec un steak ?


----------



## Ardienn (28 Novembre 2011)

Tartare. 

Tu choisis quelle viande avec tes assaisonnements préférés?


----------



## akegata (28 Novembre 2011)

faux-filet
pour ou contre la sauce aux morilles ?


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Novembre 2011)

pour

pour ou contre la sauce aux foie gras ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Novembre 2011)

Contre.

Tu fêtes avec ta famille ou tes amis le réveillon ?


----------



## akegata (28 Novembre 2011)

noël avec la famille, le nouvel an avec les amis
Une idée de menu pour le repas de noël ?


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Novembre 2011)

biche

une idée de vin pour aller avec ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2011)

Un bourgogne rouge peut-être.

Tu connais le vin géorgien ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Novembre 2011)

Absolument pas, je m'y connais pas en vin.

Tu vas regarder le Victoria's Secret Fashion show ce soir sur CBS ?


----------



## Calderan (29 Novembre 2011)

je ne vois pas l&#8217;intérêt, je n&#8217;achèterai pas leur produit 

Tu m'as l'air de penser souvent au jolies femmes, je me trompe?


----------



## kolargol31 (29 Novembre 2011)

nan nan 

serais tu puritain?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Novembre 2011)

Ca dépend des jours 

Tu suis le foot ?


----------



## kolargol31 (29 Novembre 2011)

houla non pas du tout 

Peut être es tu rugby?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2011)

Non, pas du tout.

As-tu déjà séjourné à l'auberge des culs tournés ?


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Novembre 2011)

Non 

tu vas dormir ?


----------



## shogun HD (29 Novembre 2011)

Oui Zzzzzzzzzz  À part ça ......c est vert ?


----------



## collodion (29 Novembre 2011)

rouges, jaune et orange.

Une version de ce thread en "racontes moi l'anecdote suivante ?" serait il suivi ou trop compliqué ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2011)

Je ne sais pas.

Qui a dit : " vivre sans espoir c'est cesser de vivre " ?


----------



## g.robinson (30 Novembre 2011)

Dostoïevski pourquoi ?  un simple copier coller dans google...

As-tu fais popo ce matin ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Novembre 2011)

oui comme tous les matins 

Francaise des Jeux ou PMU ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Novembre 2011)

Je ne parie jamais.

Ikea ou conforama ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2011)

Ikea

Tu sais monter les meubles ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Novembre 2011)

Oui, IKEA nous simplifie la vie.

Tu vas changer d'opérateur mobile l'année prochaine ?


----------



## kolargol31 (30 Novembre 2011)

oui pour profiter d'un nouveau mobile...

En terme de mobile tu es Apple ou Blackberry?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2011)

J'utilise un mobile hors d'âge et j'envisage beaucoup de me procurer un iPhone 4 / 4s.

Dans quelle ville de Suisse se trouve une horloge fleurie ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2011)

Genève 

Tu as quel type de coupe de cheveux ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Novembre 2011)

En bordel, je ne prends pas la peine de me coiffer.

Tu mets combien de temps pour te préparer le matin ?


----------



## Ardienn (30 Novembre 2011)

Me faut une heure avant le départ, du coup je dors moins. 

C'est quoi ta paire de pompe de tous les jours?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2011)

Une paire de chaussures de ville, en ce moment.

Tu as lu la biographie de Steve Jobs ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Décembre 2011)

Non.

As-tu lu Life de Keith Richards ?


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Décembre 2011)

Non

As tu lu le seigneur de anneaux ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Décembre 2011)

Oui.

As tu lu Radix ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Décembre 2011)

les légumes c'est pas mon truc 

Raclette ou tartiflette ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Décembre 2011)

Raclette Miam Miam

Z'avez déjà faim vous ?


----------



## Ardienn (1 Décembre 2011)

Non.

Déjà vu Time out?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Décembre 2011)

Oui, super film. J'adore le concept.

Tu vas aller voir Chat Potté ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2011)

Non.

Le dessin animé qui t'a le plus marqué ?


----------



## kolargol31 (1 Décembre 2011)

colargol 
bien que ce ne soit pas réellement du dessin animé mais plus de l'animation

aimes tu les animés japonais?


----------



## Ardienn (1 Décembre 2011)

Non sauf Akira. 

D'ailleurs tu connais?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Décembre 2011)

Ca me dit quelques choses mais sans plus.

Tu lis beaucoup de manga ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2011)

Non, je n'aime pas les mangas.

Intéressé(e) par la culture japonaise ?


----------



## kolargol31 (2 Décembre 2011)

totalement!!!

touché par les soucis que les japonais ont subis il y a peu?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2011)

Oui. Il faut dire que je me passionne pour le Japon depuis un certain nombre d'années et ce pays occupe une place particulière dans mon cur. Les événements tragiques du 11.03.2011 m'ont beaucoup touché.

Tu as déjà voyagé au Japon ?


----------



## kolargol31 (2 Décembre 2011)

Oui 8 fois, il s'avère que je pratique les arts martiaux du style: _"Tenshin Shoden Katori Shinto ryu"_donc je suis emmené à y aller "assez" souvent (mais pas assez à mon gout) 

Apprécies tu les films d'Akira KUROSAWA?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2011)

J'en ai vu que trop peu, donc pas vraiment d'avis.

Tu as passé un niveau de JLPT ?


----------



## pomme_pomme_pidou (2 Décembre 2011)

non, mais je suis fan du "garde du corps" de kurosawa

tu as déjà fait ton sapin de noel?


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Décembre 2011)

Absolument pas

Tu manges des oeufs de caille ?


----------



## akegata (2 Décembre 2011)

j'ai goutée, mais je n'aime pas

déjà gouté du caviar ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Décembre 2011)

J'en fais pas.

Aimes tu les bédés de Reiser ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Décembre 2011)

J'aime bien son humour à Reiser.

Tu regardes "Après 20H c'est Canteloup" ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2011)

Non, connais pas.

Le groupe allemand Rammstein a repris une chanson d'un groupe de matal russe, de quelle chanson s'agit t-il ?


----------



## akegata (3 Décembre 2011)

Schtiel (_&#1064;&#1090;&#1080;&#1083;&#1100 _du groupe Aria*(&#1040;&#1088;&#1080;&#1103*
tu va faire quoi demain ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2011)

C'est la bonne réponse akegata. Je préfère la version en russe plutôt que celle en allemand.

Rien de spécial, mais plusieurs choses à préparer.

Tu écoutes quelle radio ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Décembre 2011)

Europe 1.

Tu regardes souvent la télé ?


----------



## kolargol31 (4 Décembre 2011)

Pas réellement et exclusivement les documentaires 

Lis tu souvent?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2011)

Oui.

Tu t'intéresses à apprendre des langues étrangères ?


----------



## Calderan (4 Décembre 2011)

Oui, beaucoup. J'en parle 3 et j'envisage d'apprendre le japonais

Tu as été loin dans tes études?


----------



## kolargol31 (4 Décembre 2011)

j'ai un doctorat

penses tu que la qualité de vie rime avec argent?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2011)

C'est lié quand même.

Non ?


----------



## ziommm (4 Décembre 2011)

Non, c'est lié au rythme de vie, mais pas à la qualité de vie.

Et les pains au chocolat dans tout ça ?


----------



## akegata (4 Décembre 2011)

c'est trop bon, surtout les doubles chocolat... :love: 

as tu déjà gouté un opéra ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2011)

Je connais pas.

Un chocolat à me conseiller avec mon café ?


----------



## Calderan (5 Décembre 2011)

j'ai pas l'habitude de prendre du chocolat avec le café, mais je pense qu'un bon morceau de chocolat noir doit aller très bien avec.

Sucre, lait, rien, ... avec le café?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)

Noir dans l'expresso ... lait le matin ... sans sucre

Pain complet ou pain blanc ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Décembre 2011)

Un peu des deux.

Céréales, jus de fruits le matin ?


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Décembre 2011)

Non jus de fruit & café

Sport le matin ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Décembre 2011)

Quelques pompes pour réveiller mes muscles le matin.

Tu prends soin de ton corps ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)

Non.

Tu lis beaucoup ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Décembre 2011)

Pas mal oui, de la BD surtout depuis quelques années.

Ton dernier coup de coeur littéraire est ... ?


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Décembre 2011)

Je ne me souviens plus ^^

Ton dernier DVD ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Décembre 2011)

L'échange (Changeling) et avant Inception.
Forte impression et émotion pour le premier, fort triturage des méninges pour le second.

Et toi, tes derniers DVD's visionnés at home ?


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Décembre 2011)

Une affaire d'état

Le nom de ton chien ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)

Snoopy

Tu es colérique ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Décembre 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Snoopy


 

Oui, ça m'arrive.

Tu utilises quoi comme dentifrice ?


----------



## ziommm (6 Décembre 2011)

Celui des autres.

Combien de fois par semaine te laves-tu les oreilles ?


----------



## kolargol31 (6 Décembre 2011)

comme je produis de la musique en MAO: le plus souvent possible! 

tu préfères les douches ou les bains?


----------



## ziommm (6 Décembre 2011)

Les douches, plus économe, et plus pratique.

Tu écrases toujours une araignée quand tu en vois une ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2011)

Non. 

Si tu étais un animal, lequel serais-tu ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Décembre 2011)

un koala.

tu as quel age ?


----------



## g.robinson (6 Décembre 2011)

39

Pourquoi cette question ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2011)

Parce qu'il veut une longue relation avec toi.

Tu joues encore à des vieux jeux vidéo ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Décembre 2011)

Oui, docteur Mario.

Tu préfères manger sucré ou salé ?


----------



## Old Timer (6 Décembre 2011)

Sucré.

Où s'en va l'europe en 2012?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Décembre 2011)

Si j'étais un peu gonflé, j'écrirais DTC , mais je ne le ferai pas.
Je resterai plus sombre et tenterais un "_dans le mur_"

Le système libéral a-t-il montré ses limites ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2011)

C'est probable.

Cite moi un film ayant marqué le paysage cinématographique


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Décembre 2011)

Avatar, la technologie 3D.

Tu vas souvent au cinéma regarder les films 3D ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2011)

Je vais souvent au cinéma mais les récents films en 3D que j'ai vu ne m'ont pas convaincu. Quelques effets sympa, sans plus.

Que fais-tu quand tu estimes t'être mal comporté avec quelqu'un et que tu souhaites redevenir ami/amie avec cette personne ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h03 ----------

Que fais-tu quand tu estimes t'être mal comporté avec quelqu'un et que tu souhaites redevenir ami/amie avec cette personne ?


----------



## g.robinson (7 Décembre 2011)

Je baisse mon pantalon.

Ça s'intellectualise ici non ?


----------



## Pamoi (7 Décembre 2011)

oui, c'est cyclique 

et six clics, c'est pas un peu trop ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Décembre 2011)

5 de trop de selon moi...

Tu vas à l'Eglise pour Noël ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Décembre 2011)

Non, je ne suis pas chrétien.

Tu as fait tes courses de Noel ?


----------



## akegata (7 Décembre 2011)

pas toutes, mais l'essentiel 

tu vas te faire un cadeau ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2011)

Je ne sais pas. Je préfère donner que recevoir.

Quel rappeur québécois a prononcé les phrases suivantes ? 

_" La connexion entre moi et le pape le Benoît sont les câbles et la X5"

" _Je suis l'Antéchrist de c'rap français de merde!" 

"Mon médaillon touche à mon pénis"

NB : La X5 est une BMW, comme chacun sait.


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Décembre 2011)

Facile, le Roi heenok  Tellement bon ce type 

Tu comptes dépenser beaucoup ce mois-ci ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2011)

Non, je cherche à économiser.

Tu as un minou ? ( l'animal, le chat )


----------



## thunderheart (8 Décembre 2011)

Non, mais j'en ai eu.

As-tu une minette ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Décembre 2011)

non.

obsédé(e) sexuel(le) ?


----------



## Romuald (8 Décembre 2011)

non.

cococuacuakiki ? (private joke codée pour petit-louis)


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Décembre 2011)

Non merci. 

Tu sais deja ce que tu vas faire à manger pour Noel ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Décembre 2011)

même pas !

Et toi tu connais ton menu pour le 31/12 ?


----------



## Ardienn (8 Décembre 2011)

Oui, une belle pièce de droit des contrats spéciaux, servi avec son droit des contrats d'affaires avec un soupçon d'amertume. Et je parie sur une longue dégustation.

Ton dernier fou rire?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Décembre 2011)

Avant hier, quand un chien a mordu les fesses d'une amie.

Tu pars souvent en vacances ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2011)

Non malheureusement.

Tu pars pour les fêtes de fin d'année ?


----------



## g.robinson (8 Décembre 2011)

Pour le 31 oui.

Te penses-tu légèrement alcoolique ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Décembre 2011)

Oui, légèrement..
L'alcool, la source et la solution à tous nos problèmes comme dirait Homer Simpson 

Tu fais tes courses de Noel sur internet ou en magasin ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2011)

Je ne fais pas de course de Noël

Tu as quelque chose pour Saint-Nicolas ?


----------



## kolargol31 (8 Décembre 2011)

un coup de pied au cul ça marche? 

sinon as tu prevu de faire noel en famille?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2011)

Pas décidé encore. 

Par quel procédé Louis BMX 11 parvient-il à projeter X-OR dans le monde parallèle ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Décembre 2011)

Par un MOVEL récursif

Trouves tu jolie la nouvelle Miss France ?


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Décembre 2011)

Sais pas j'ai pas vu

Tu aimes l'odeur de l'herbe fraichement coupée ? (le gazon hein )


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2011)

Ouais ça va.

Et l'odeur d'essence ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Décembre 2011)

Fraichement coupée, oui.

Et l'odeur des moules ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2011)

Oui ( le fruit de mer hein  )

_Avoir la tête dans le cul_ appartient à quelle figure de style, métaphore ? Hyperbole ?


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Décembre 2011)

métaphore


tu regardes scène de ménage ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Décembre 2011)

Non, je préfère Un gars Une fille.

Tu écoutes la radio ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2011)

Oui.

Le groupe Sepultura est originaire de quel pays : 

- Russie

- Brésil

- Suisse

- USA


----------



## Calderan (10 Décembre 2011)

Brésil 

Tu les as déjà vu sur scène?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Décembre 2011)

Non.

Que penses tu de l'association du vieux Lou Reed avec ces cré@#$% de Metallica ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2011)

Certains morceaux sont bien, il faudrait que je réécoute plus attentivement.

Quel est le dernier concert auquel tu as assisté ?


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Décembre 2011)

concert de Primus...

Que penses tu des jeux tels que GUITAR Hero? 
(ouais je sais .... j'ai pas trouvé mieux)


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Décembre 2011)

je n'y joue pas

que penses tu de l'apéro ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2011)

Il était bon .

Tu prends quoi en dessert ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Décembre 2011)

Un yaourt.

Tu bois combien de café par jour ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2011)

6/8 par jour

Tu fumes ?


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Décembre 2011)

rien du tout (j'ai d'ailleurs horreur de la fumée)

tu bois?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Décembre 2011)

Environ 2l d'eau par jour.

Tu as des principes ?


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Décembre 2011)

oui quelques uns dont l'un est de ne pas se cantonner sur de telles choses :rateau:


les applique tu?


----------



## akegata (10 Décembre 2011)

en principe, oui 

noix de coco ou noix de Grenoble ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Décembre 2011)

De grenoble, je déteste le coco.

Tu fais quoi ce soir ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Décembre 2011)

rien.

Tu fais quoi demain ?


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Décembre 2011)

rien 

et la semaine prochaine?


----------



## akegata (10 Décembre 2011)

tester mon nouvel appareil photo

c'est quoi ton expression/dicton préféré ?


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Décembre 2011)

"ce qui nous tue pas nous rend plus fort" de Nietzsche 

crois tu à une vie extra-terrestre?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Décembre 2011)

Oui, l'univers est si vaste qu'une vie extra-terrestre est probable.

Tu regrettes souvent tes actes ?


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Décembre 2011)

pas souvent mais parfois et de plus en plus ...
L'expérience n'y fait rien ! 


es tu apprécié(e) par ton entourage?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2011)

J'essaye de faire en sorte.

En 1985 Steve Jobs se rendit en URSS pour y faire la présentation de l'Apple &#8545; , vrai ou faux ?


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Décembre 2011)

J'en sais rien

La température est plus basse en été ou en hiver ?


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Décembre 2011)

hiver.

Tu aimes les fortes chaleurs?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Décembre 2011)

Ca dépend où elles ont lieu !

Soda ou eau plate ?


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Décembre 2011)

soda

frites ou potatoes?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Décembre 2011)

LES 2 !

Quel parfum pour ton milkshake ?


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Décembre 2011)

vanilla

ketchup ou sauce barbecue?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Décembre 2011)

Les deux ! 

Tu cuisines ?


----------



## akegata (11 Décembre 2011)

rarement

tu as déjà gouté des _fruits déguisés_ ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2011)

Non 

Qu'est-ce que c'est ?


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Décembre 2011)

tu aimes les blagues?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> J'essaye de faire en sorte.
> 
> En 1985 Steve Jobs se rendit en URSS pour y faire la présentation de l'Apple &#8545; , vrai ou faux ?





Pharmacos a dit:


> J'en sais rien



La réponse est dans la bio _Steve Jobs_ de Walter Isaacson



> tu aimes les blagues?


Les blagues drôles, oui.

Penses-tu que je devrais souhaiter son anniversaire à mon ex car elle est sur ma liste d'amis sur facebook ( je me suis réinscrit ) ?


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Décembre 2011)

ça depend des relations que tu as gardé avec! 

crois tu aux relations internet? (facebook)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2011)

Sur facebook je connais TOUTES les personnes avec lesquelles je suis ami, donc oui je crois aux relations sur ce réseau social. 

Facebook ou Google + & autres réseaux... ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Décembre 2011)

Facebook...en attendant le même produit version GPL ! 

Tu twitt ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2011)

Hé non, je ne twitte pas. Par contre les connexions se font sur fb et G+.

Est-ce qu'il t'arrive d'utiliser des points d'accès wi-fi gratuits ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Décembre 2011)

A la fac.

Tu te prends quoi comme menu au Mcdo ?


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Décembre 2011)

Mc Bacon

Tu manges des fois chez KFC ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2011)

Y'a pas en Belgique.

Tu es adroit ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Décembre 2011)

Pas du tout, je suis gauche mais à un point ... 

Tu marches combien de minutes par jour ?


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Décembre 2011)

Toute la journée

Tu aimes le surf ?


----------



## Calderan (12 Décembre 2011)

Oui, mais sans risque : avec un antivirus quand je suis sous Windows 

Accro aux sports extrêmes?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2011)

Non, trop peur des blessures.

Tu aimes la montagne ?


----------



## kolargol31 (12 Décembre 2011)

le truc où il fait froid  nan plus trop!


et la plage?


----------



## Calderan (12 Décembre 2011)

Seulement pour la vue 

Tu as déjà été sur une plage nudiste?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Décembre 2011)

Oui.

Et toi, ça t'a plu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Décembre 2011)

Non, pas de plage nudiste pour moi.

Tu veux aller à Las Vegas ?


----------



## Calderan (12 Décembre 2011)

j'aimerais bien y retourner mais avec un plus gros budget 

Tu y as déjà été?


----------



## l4ul4u (12 Décembre 2011)

Non jamais c'est dommage..

comment je peux faire pour regarder des vidéo sur véoh plus de 5min alors que j'ai telecharger le logiciel et que je me suis inscrit sur le site?...


----------



## g.robinson (12 Décembre 2011)

Tout dépend de l'age du capitaine !

Et toi t'as compris ?


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Décembre 2011)

a quoi ?

Tu manges des haricots ?


----------



## kolargol31 (12 Décembre 2011)

oui le 32 du mois 

as tu remarqué la recrudescence de pub sur le fofo


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Décembre 2011)

voui

écoutes tu Louise Attaque ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Décembre 2011)

Je connais mais je n'écoute pas Louise Attaque.

Tu regardes les tests du Joueur du Grenier ?


----------



## kolargol31 (12 Décembre 2011)

j'en ai vu quelques uns au debut je trouvais cela drole, mais maintenant un peu moins 


et "chez marcus"?


----------



## akegata (12 Décembre 2011)

non, 

tu connais la web série NOOB ?


----------



## kolargol31 (12 Décembre 2011)

ouais 

je regarde cela sur NOLIFE TV une super chaine! 
c'est pas mal! 


et toi tu connais la serie NERDZ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Décembre 2011)

Non, connais pas.

Tu vas aller à Londres pour les JO ?


----------



## akegata (12 Décembre 2011)

oui, et je n'aime pas  zut

j'aimerais bien...

papillotes ou truffes en chocolat ?


----------



## kolargol31 (12 Décembre 2011)

les deux j'adore le chocolat 

dindes aux marrons ou foie gras?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2011)

J'aime bien les deux mais modérément.

As-tu déjà rencontré un Chaman ?


----------



## kolargol31 (13 Décembre 2011)

les natifs americains ne courent pas les rues sur toulouse.. :rateau:

apprécies tu cette culture ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2011)

Oui, je m'y intéresse...

Tintéresses tu aux pratiques mystiques ?


----------



## Ardienn (13 Décembre 2011)

Pas du tout, et j'essaye de m'en tenir éloigné. 

As-tu entendu parler de Gliese 581d ou plus récemment de Kepler 22 ?


----------



## kolargol31 (13 Décembre 2011)

non 


c'est qui?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Décembre 2011)

Aucune idée.

Tu vas t'acheter le prochain iPhone ?


----------



## kolargol31 (13 Décembre 2011)

faut voir comment il est


Que penses tu d'une probable mise à jour esthétique des Macs?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Décembre 2011)

Ca leur ferait du bien !

Lorgnes-tu vers les autres O.S ?


----------



## kolargol31 (13 Décembre 2011)

oh non je suis un fanboy donc je reste fidèle à la pomme! 


que penses tu des pbs juridiques qu'APPLE fait suite à des brevets?


----------



## toys (13 Décembre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> oh non je suis un fanboy donc je reste fidèle à la pomme!
> 
> 
> que penses tu des pbs juridiques qu'APPLE fait suite à des brevets?



ils ont raison.

regarde tu la 5 en ce moment?


----------



## kolargol31 (13 Décembre 2011)

arfff j'avais loupé cela 

sinon cela repasse qd?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2011)

J'ai manqué aussi ce documentaire. Arte +7 peut-être, c'est pas encore en ligne, je crois.


Tu prévois l&#8217;achat d'un produit Apple pour la fin d'année ?


----------



## Calderan (14 Décembre 2011)

non, j'attendrai le renouvellement de gamme des MBP ou MBA

Quand penses-tu qu'on verra l'iPhone 5?


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Décembre 2011)

Quand il sortira 

Que penses tu d'avoir une tablette et un laptop ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Décembre 2011)

Qu'il faut avoir de la thune pour avoir les deux. 

Tu fais des dons ?


----------



## g.robinson (14 Décembre 2011)

je n'y pense pas malheureusement...

Honorer sa femme, est-ce un don ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Décembre 2011)

Non.

Et sinon ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2011)

Quoi donc ?

Et ensuite ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Décembre 2011)

La Fin...plus ou moins rapide.

Tu aimes aller vite ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2011)

On me reproche parfois d'être lent. Je n'ai rien contre aller vite de temps en temps.

Le proverbe suivant est originaire de quel pays ?

_" Ne craignez pas d'être lent, craignez seulement d'être à l'arrêt "  _?

- Brésil
- Géorgie
- Russie
- Chine


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Décembre 2011)

C'est chinois ça.

Tu dors bien ces temps-ci ?


----------



## TiteLine (14 Décembre 2011)

Moyennement

Café ou thé?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Décembre 2011)

Ice Tea.

Chocolat ou vanille ?


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Décembre 2011)

Vanille

Figue ou raisin ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Décembre 2011)

Figues s'il vous plait  caramélisées au sirop d'érable et au vinaigre balsamique dans une salade de camembert aux noix :love:

quel est le dernier livre que tu as lu ?


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Décembre 2011)

l'HAGAKURE

quel est le dernier film que tu ais vu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Décembre 2011)

Time out.

Tu vas aller voir Mission Impossible 4 ?


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Décembre 2011)

non pas du tout, 

vas tu souvent au ciné?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2011)

Oui, souvent.

Possèdes-tu un appareil photo ? Réflex ? compact ? Hybride ?


----------



## ziommm (15 Décembre 2011)

Un Bridge, il me sert encore assez bien, mais en avançant, on en trouve vite les limites.

Tu fais une sieste en milieu de journée ?


----------



## Calderan (15 Décembre 2011)

Pas le temps, et puis pas l'envie non plus.

Tu penses quoi des peugeot ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2011)

Mieux que des Renault ...

Faut-il fusionner encore plus de marques automobiles ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Décembre 2011)

Non !

Et fusionner des partis politique ?


----------



## Calderan (15 Décembre 2011)

Déjà fait en Belgique, mais le résultat n'est pas mieux 

Tu fais quoi si tu gagnes à l'Euromillions?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2011)

Je paie mes impôts 

Quoi d'autre en plus ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2011)

Je m'offre un tour du monde avec des arrêts marqués dans certains pays qui m'intéressent plus que d'autres. Je m'offre 1 mois en Suisse, restaurants et salons de massage tous les jours. Je m'offre le 1D X et quelques objectifs pour aller avec. Un Mac Pro avec 2 écrans Eizo + la nouvelle imprimante photo Canon Pro. Je rends visite à la famille, je rends visite à un ami au Japon... Une Audi TT, une guitare basse avec l'équipement.

Tu joues souvent aux jeux de hasard ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Décembre 2011)

Jamais, je suis trop poisseux.

Tu as une console ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2011)

Oui. Une PlayStation 2 japonaise ( NTSC ) dans son carton depuis août 2007.

Qui a dit : _" La rêverie est la vapeur de la pensée " _?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Décembre 2011)

Un auteur français, je sais plus qui ... 

Tu téléphones souvent ?


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Décembre 2011)

pas souvent mais très longtemps 
là je telephone au japon! 

tu as bcp d'amis?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2011)

J'ai des amis & des connaissances.

Tu as un profil sur Last fm ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2011)

Non

Tu utilises Photoshop ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2011)

Oui, CS5. Je cherche à me perfectionner sur ce logiciel.

Pour gérer, retoucher des photos, quel(s) logiciel(s), application(s) utilises-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2011)

Photoshop

Tu manies bien la plume ?


----------



## g.robinson (16 Décembre 2011)

Celle d'illustrator oui
tu fais quoi ce week-end ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2011)

Je suis à Paris demain.

Peux-tu me conseiller une formation pour Photoshop CS5 ?


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Décembre 2011)

elephorm doit avoir ce que tu cherches

fais tu de la MAO?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2011)

Non. J'aimerais apprendre à jouer d'un instrument ( guitare basse ).

C'est trop tard ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Décembre 2011)

Il n'est jamais trop tard pour vibrer.

De quoi rêves tu de jouer ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2011)

Guitare basse.

Tu achètes sur iTunes ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Décembre 2011)

Parfois. 
Mon dernier achat, une compil Tamla Motown.

Et toi ?


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Décembre 2011)

jamais 

es tu de ceux qui pirate?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Décembre 2011)

Malheureusement oui, ça m'arrive de télécharger un film pour le revoir.

T'en penses quoi des "pirates" ?


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Décembre 2011)

ben ça depend de quoi on parle 

tu adores les pubs humoristiques? (ouais j'ai pas trouver mieux!)


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Décembre 2011)

oui

tu aimes la nouvelle ligne de Citroen ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2011)

Je ne la connais pas.

Tu mets du déodorant ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Décembre 2011)

oui.

tu mets du parfum d'intérieur ?


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Décembre 2011)

oui (des bougies)

tu soignes ton interieur ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Décembre 2011)

Pas plus que ça, je suis juste maniaque mais je ne décore pas.

Tu prends des douches ou des bains ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Décembre 2011)

Des douches.

Gel douche ou savon ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Décembre 2011)

Savon.

Brosse à dent : manuelle ou éléctrique ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2011)

Manuelle, que j'achète en pharmacie.

Tu en changes tous les combien ?


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Décembre 2011)

An 

Tu aimes le menthol ?


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Décembre 2011)

pas des masses! 

tu fumes.?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2011)

Oui.

Vodka nature ou aromatisée ?


----------



## Calderan (18 Décembre 2011)

Whisky 

tu aimes la neige?


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Décembre 2011)

Oui sur les pistes pas sur la route

Tu manges des kiwis ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Décembre 2011)

Parfois.

Que vas tu faire ce matin ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Décembre 2011)

lire mes mangas.

tu aimes les mangas ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Décembre 2011)

Pas tous.

Achètes tu des BDs ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Décembre 2011)

oui.

et les dvd/bluray ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Décembre 2011)

Plus rarement.

Loues tu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Décembre 2011)

Non, mes parents sont propriétaires de l'appart.

Tu aimes jardiner ?


----------



## akegata (18 Décembre 2011)

pas vraiment,
as tu la main verte ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Décembre 2011)

Pas vraiment, plutôt rose pâle.

Que penses tu de l'envahissement végétal ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Décembre 2011)

Joker je suis parisien !

tu aimes les parisiens ?


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Décembre 2011)

nan

et les provinciaux?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Décembre 2011)

ceux du sud-ouest ué 

tu serais prêt à vivre hors de France ?


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Décembre 2011)

parfaitement, au japon ce serait ideal(d'ailleurs je travaille sur la question)

es tu pro-nationaliste?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Décembre 2011)

Pas plus que ça, j'aime la France mais pas plus.

Tu fumes ?


----------



## Calderan (19 Décembre 2011)

Plus depuis 9 ans.

Tu trouves ça dur d&#8217;arrêter?


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Décembre 2011)

Sais pas je fume pas

Tu mâches de la gum ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Décembre 2011)

non !

tu chiques ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> pas des masses!
> 
> tu fumes.?





badmonkeyman a dit:


> Pas plus que ça, j'aime la France mais pas plus.
> 
> Tu fumes ?



Eh les gars vous avez buggé ?

Oui, je fume. Modérément.



petit_louis a dit:


> non !
> 
> tu chiques ?



Non.

Il a neigé chez toi ce matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2011)

Non.

Tu fais encore des batailles de boules de neige .


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Décembre 2011)

Il ne neige pas à Paris là.

Tu regardes les classiques de Disney ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2011)

Pas depuis un certain temps.

Si tu lis des mangas, c'est en version originale ( japonais, coréen ) ou en français ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Décembre 2011)

Je ne lis pas le japonais, ni le coréen, donc en français.

Ton film préféré de Spielberg ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2011)

E.T

Ta réplique culte dans un film ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Décembre 2011)

"Je suis ton père" de Dark Vador 

Ton épisode préféré de la saga Star Wars ?


----------



## Calderan (20 Décembre 2011)

l'empire contre attaque

Joueur (ou ex-joueur) de World of Warcraft?


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Décembre 2011)

non pas du tout 

passionné par SKYRIM?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Décembre 2011)

Pas vraiment, je ne joue pas beaucoup.

Tu mets quel parfum ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Décembre 2011)

Heritage de Guerlain.

tu utilises du fil dentaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2011)

Non.

Des soucis au niveau dentaire ?


----------



## kolargol31 (21 Décembre 2011)

non pas du tout

as tu les dents blanches?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Décembre 2011)

J'essaie de garder une hygiène dentaire correcte : pas de café, pas de cigarette ...

Tu te brosses les dents combien de fois par jour ?


----------



## Calderan (21 Décembre 2011)

Deux fois par jour au moins. Ca dépends de ce que je mange.

Combien de temps à duré ta plus longue relation amoureuse?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Décembre 2011)

1 an et demi.

Ton premier iPod ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2011)

iPod classic depuis mars 2011.

Quel artiste prétend pourvoir proposer un rap classique, un rap haut de gamme ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2011)

Faudrait déjà voir une définition de cela.

Tu as des tics verbaux ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2011)

Non. Un truc du genre du syndrome Gilles de la Tourette ? Non. 

Tu as des TOC ( troubles obsessionnels compulsifs ) ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Décembre 2011)

Je ne crois pas.

Tu es optimiste ou pessimiste de nature ?


----------



## akegata (21 Décembre 2011)

optimiste

il neige chez toi ?


----------



## Ardienn (21 Décembre 2011)

Non mais j'espère qu'il neigera.

Quand tu étais jeune, les cadeaux c'était le 24 au soir, ou le 25 au matin?


----------



## kolargol31 (21 Décembre 2011)

cela dépendait de mon âge: lorsque j'etais super jeune c'etait le 25 au matin, puis lors de l'adolescence: le 24 au soir! 


jusqu'à quel âge as tu cru au père noel?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2011)

Je crois que je n'y ai jamais vraiment cru..

Tu aimerais travailler pour un service de renseignements ?


----------



## Calderan (22 Décembre 2011)

je ne pense pas, trop de secret pour moi.

Quel est le boulot le plus bizarre que tu connaisse?


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Décembre 2011)

Le tien

Tu penses que Noël aura un jour lieu le 26 ?


----------



## g.robinson (22 Décembre 2011)

Les familles recomposées savent déjà que ça existe ?

Où te grattes tu le plus souvent ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2011)

La barbe

Tu dors sur le ventre ou sur le dos ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2011)

Sur le ventre ou sur le côté.

Tu dors en slip et t-shirt ou en pyjama ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Décembre 2011)

En t-shirt et short, je n'ai pas de pyjama.

Tu es du genre jaloux ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2011)

Non, pas vraiment.

Tu as une de tes ex sur ta liste d'amis facebook ?


----------



## Old Timer (22 Décembre 2011)

Si j'avais une page Facebook, j'en aurais sûrement.


L'existence serait-elle encore possible si Facebook cessait d'exister.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2011)

N'exagérons rien, pour rester en contact, si fb venait à disparaître il resterait les mails, le téléphone mobile...

Estimes-tu que la langue française est trop souvent maltraitée par les adeptes du hip-hop ou pas du tout ?


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Décembre 2011)

non pas du tout, (hormis les branquignoles bling bling racailles qui passent à la radio et qui se disent du mouvement)

as tu du respect envers les autres musiciens! ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Décembre 2011)

oui !

le CD ca existera toujours dans les 5 ans ?


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Décembre 2011)

de façon marginale je pense

mais alors quel sera le support le plus prisé dans 5 ans?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2011)

Dématérialisé. Marchands de musique en ligne...

Combien de morceaux as-tu dans ta bibliothèque iTunes ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Décembre 2011)

Ma bibliothèque Amarok ne contient que 40 pistes mais j'ai pas numérisé ma discothèque.

Tu écoutes la musique avec ton mobile ?


----------



## kolargol31 (23 Décembre 2011)

tous les jours avec mon iphone et le casque ancré sur ma tete! 

regardes tu de la video avec ton mobile?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Décembre 2011)

Non, ce n'est pas confortable pour les yeux ... 

Tu utilises un rasoir électrique ou un rasoir classique ?


----------



## Calderan (23 Décembre 2011)

classique.

Tu te rases tout les jours?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Décembre 2011)

2 fois par mois.

tu as déjà plannifié ton 31/12 ?


----------



## TiteLine (23 Décembre 2011)

Nan, j'attends toujours le dernier moment :rose:

Que pensez vous de Petit_Louis?


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Décembre 2011)

Oh tu sais hein moi les nioubes  :love: ...

Qu'allez-vous manger demain soir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Décembre 2011)

Je vais manger japonais avec une amie.

Tu aimes manger japonais ?


----------



## akegata (23 Décembre 2011)

j'adore...
tu aime la buche traditionnelle ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2011)

Non pas du tout.

Tu as une senteur hivernale préférée ?


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Décembre 2011)

La neige

Tu manges des huitres ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2011)

Oui.

Tu connais la cuisine géorgienne ?


----------



## TiteLine (23 Décembre 2011)

Pas du tout.

Là, maintenant, tout de suite, as-tu faim?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2011)

Un peu.

Tu préfères le kebab ou le kefta ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Décembre 2011)

Kebab 

Tu joues aux Sims ?


----------



## akegata (24 Décembre 2011)

non, pas du tout...

ça t'arrive de cuisiner la nuit ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2011)

Non.

Ça t'arrive de manger la nuit ?


----------



## kolargol31 (24 Décembre 2011)

vi puisque je vis la nuit! 

cela t'arrive d'être insomniaque?


----------



## akegata (24 Décembre 2011)

oui, surtout quand j'ai trop de chose à faire 

tu as déjà fais du parapente ?


----------



## kolargol31 (24 Décembre 2011)

non jamais! 

et toi?


----------



## TiteLine (24 Décembre 2011)

Non plus

Quel est ton sport favori?


----------



## Pamoi (24 Décembre 2011)

Le curling.

Tu aimes balayer ??


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Décembre 2011)

Autant que toi, j'imagine 

Aspirateur ou balais ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2011)

Aspirateur.

Bain ou douche ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Décembre 2011)

Douche. 

rugby ou foot ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2011)

Foot.

Tu as ajouté des personnes sur ta liste dignorés ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Décembre 2011)

Pas pour le moment, mais j'avoue que deux ou trois j'ai eu envie de le faire, et puis j'me suis dit "à quoi bon"

Pour beaucoup d'entre nous, cela ne reste que virtuel non ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2011)

Je n'ai ajouté personne. Ça reste du virtuel même si parfois on aurait envie de connaître les personnes en vrai.

Tu as acheté un produit Apple pour noël ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Décembre 2011)

Non.

Apple existera encore combien de temps ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Décembre 2011)

Jusqu'au 21 décembre 2012 

Tu vas à la messe ce soir ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Décembre 2011)

non.

Demain, tu feras le repas de noel en famille ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2011)

Non.

Est-ce que tu penses que de nouveaux Mac Pro sortiront en 2012 ?


----------



## Calderan (25 Décembre 2011)

Aucune idée, mais c'est vrai qu'il serait temps que je remplace mon xserve.

Que penses-tu de mac os x server?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Décembre 2011)

y'a de bonnes idées mais c'est pas assez mis en avant.

J'ai bon ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Décembre 2011)

On va dire, c'est noël 

Tu fais quoi aujourd'hui ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Décembre 2011)

Rien de spécial, je décoince.

Et toi, quoi de prévu au programme ?


----------



## akegata (25 Décembre 2011)

digérer...

tu as été gâté ?


----------



## kolargol31 (25 Décembre 2011)

oui d'une certaine manière 

qu'as tu prévu pour la st sylvestre?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2011)

Rien pour le moment. 

Tu as acheté le dernier/ultime numéro de SVM Mac ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Décembre 2011)

Non, je ne suis abonné à aucun magazine d'électronique.

Tu as combien de Mac chez toi ?


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Décembre 2011)

Un

Je t'en pose des questions ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Décembre 2011)

C'est le but du jeu.

T'aimes le café ?


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Décembre 2011)

Oui 

T'aimes ce jeu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Décembre 2011)

Ca fait passer le temps quand je n'ai plus rien à faire.

Tu regardes les jeux télévisés ?


----------



## Calderan (26 Décembre 2011)

non, je trouve cela trop abrutissant

et les films de Noël?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Décembre 2011)

Non pas du tout.

Avoir le sourire en cette période, n'est-ce pas une bonne chose ?


----------



## Calderan (26 Décembre 2011)

avoir le sourire est toujours une bonne chose 

Tu ne penses pas?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2011)

Je pense que la vie est dure, je pense que c'est agréable de voir quelqu'un avec le sourire mais je comprends aussi ceux qui font la gueule, ils ont certainement des raisons à cela.

Ensoleillé chez toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Décembre 2011)

Temps gris et doux.
Menu détox ce midi, poisson, courgettes, huile d'olive, tomates... et de l'eau.

Qu'as tu mangé (et bu) ce midi ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2011)

Steak, pommes frites, salade.

Cigarette + café, tu fais souvent ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Décembre 2011)

je fume pas.

café en grain ou capsule ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Décembre 2011)

Capsule, c'est plus rapide.

Michael Jackson ou Freddy Mercury ?


----------



## kolargol31 (26 Décembre 2011)

Jackson

tu es black music?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2011)

Pas vraiment non.

En juillet 1991, qui a déclaré : _" Windows est un vol pur et simple "  _?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Décembre 2011)

Moi !

Le Libre vaincra ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Décembre 2011)

Moi !

Tu es pressé d'être en 2012 ?


----------



## Calderan (27 Décembre 2011)

pas spécialement, je ne vois pas ce que ça changera.

tu penses quoi des meubles ikea?


----------



## TiteLine (27 Décembre 2011)

Pas grand chose

Quel est ton dernier achat pour la maison?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2011)

un tapis ...

as-tu mangé du foie gras pour les fêtes ?


----------



## Calderan (27 Décembre 2011)

non, je n'aime pas le massacre que ça implique

Tu as reçu quoi pour noël?


----------



## TiteLine (27 Décembre 2011)

Un nouveau canapé :love:

Es-tu déjà allé en Irlande?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2011)

Non du tout 

Es-tu allé en Suède ?


----------



## Calderan (27 Décembre 2011)

non plus 

Quand sont tes prochaines vacances?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Décembre 2011)

Les meilleures comme toujours.

Tu bosses aujourd'hui ?


----------



## g.robinson (27 Décembre 2011)

oui, je suis au taff.

Allons-nous être efficace ?


----------



## TiteLine (27 Décembre 2011)

Je vais essayer mais ce n'est pas gagné.

Êtes vous en vacances?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2011)

j'en suis revenu ...

Montagne ou mer ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Décembre 2011)

Mer en général.

Grand soleil, ici, ça aide à mieux glander au boulot en écoutant les Doors. Quel temps chez vous ?


----------



## TiteLine (27 Décembre 2011)

Le ciel est bleu, le soleil brille et il fait doux.

Aimez-vous la neige?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2011)

Oui sur les pistes ...

Aimez vous le soleil ?


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Décembre 2011)

Oui sur les pistes...

Aimez vous le vent ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2011)

Oui dans les voiles 

Aimez vous la vitesse ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Décembre 2011)

Pas plus que cela. 

Aimes-tu tes pieds ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Décembre 2011)

Oui !

Aimes tu B BARDOT ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2011)

que c'est loin ça ...

que penses-tu de Marthe Keller ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2011)

Qu'elle fut la compagne de Al Pacino.

Quel champion d'échec est connu pour être un vif opposant à Vladimir Poutine ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Décembre 2011)

IBM :mouais:

Tu as une console de jeux ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2011)

Non, je joue avec des jeux traditionnels et des partenaires réels 

As-tu un fusil de chasse ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Décembre 2011)

Non, je préfère les armes de poing.

Tu aimerais posséder une arme à feu ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2011)

Non.

Tu utilises Growl ?


----------



## g.robinson (28 Décembre 2011)

Non.

Non ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Décembre 2011)

Oui.

Tu dors combien d'heures par nuit ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2011)

8 heures.

Tu parles combien de langues ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Décembre 2011)

Français, anglais, mandarin, cantonais et un peu allemand.

Tu as de la chance ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2011)

Pas suffisamment je trouve.

Tu vas le passer où le nouvel an ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Décembre 2011)

chez moi !

tu t'estimes en surpoids ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2011)

Je pense pas : 59kg

Tu vas booster ton Mac/PC en 2012 ( SSD, RAM ) ?


----------



## Calderan (29 Décembre 2011)

non, je pense plutôt le remplacer.

Le tien a quel âge?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2011)

que 3 ans 

que feras-tu en mieux en 2012 ?


----------



## Calderan (29 Décembre 2011)

rien, j'ai bien aimé 2011 

si tu devais revenir sur PC, quelle marque tu choisirais?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2011)

Acer, même si mal classé celui que j'ai fonctionne (à côté de mon Mac) nickel depuis 3 ans

As-tu une suite Office ?


----------



## Ardienn (29 Décembre 2011)

Oui, la seule chose qui fait bugger mon mac d'ailleurs.

Es-tu pressé d'être le 21-22 décembre 2012, et d'allumer les infos pour rigoler un peu des illuminés se perdre dans des explications douteuses?


----------



## Calderan (29 Décembre 2011)

non, pas spécialement pressé de voir le temps passer.

Que crois tu qu'il se passera ce jour là?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2011)

Rien comme d'habitude ...

Faut-il s'en plaindre ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Décembre 2011)

si tu es français oui !

tu te sens fatigué : médicament ou grog au miel ?


----------



## Ardienn (29 Décembre 2011)

Plutôt cure de magnésium et bonne nuit de sommeil.

Sujet à l'insomnie?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Décembre 2011)

Ça m'arrive.

Tu vas souvent chez le médecin ou tu pratiques l'auto-médication ?


----------



## Ardienn (29 Décembre 2011)

Auto-médication (toujours la même faille inutile d'y retourner pour se voir prescrire la même chose), le médecin uniquement pour un certificat médical.

Ton dernier rdv chez le dentiste date de quand?


----------



## Calderan (29 Décembre 2011)

février de cette année.

Tu vas souvent chez le dentiste?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Décembre 2011)

Une fois par an, pour vérifier que tout va bien ou non 

Tu vas chez l'ophtalmologiste tous les ans ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2011)

Non.

Tu aimes quoi comme sauce chaude ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2011)

Je ne sais pas, mais j'irai bien dans ma cuisine pour y préparer un petit quelque chose.

Tu aimes grignoter entre les repas ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Décembre 2011)

Oui. Je mange tout le temps 

Tu vas te remettre au sport après ces fêtes ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2011)

Je ne fais pas de sport.

En 2012, tu changes d'ordinateur ? Tu envisages un upgrade ( SSD - RAM ) ?


----------



## Calderan (30 Décembre 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Tu vas booster ton Mac/PC en 2012 ( SSD, RAM ) ?





Calderan a dit:


> non, je pense plutôt le remplacer.



Des pertes de mémoires?


----------



## Ardienn (30 Décembre 2011)

ça va, ça vient ces choses là. 

As-tu un petit objet porte bonheur ?


----------



## TiteLine (30 Décembre 2011)

Oui, une porte-clef que j'aime beaucoup.

Joues-tu à l'Euromillions?


----------



## Calderan (30 Décembre 2011)

oui, on ne sait jamais 

Tu as déjà gagné quelque chose dans ce genre de jeu?


----------



## Ardienn (30 Décembre 2011)

Jamais, par contre je me suis déjà fait dans les 300 euros à la roulette. 

T'as déjà joué au casino?


----------



## TiteLine (30 Décembre 2011)

Jamais

Que ferais-tu si tu gagnais au loto?


----------



## Calderan (30 Décembre 2011)

changer mon mac 

quel est ton rêve le plus fou?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2011)

Calderan a dit:


> Des pertes de mémoires?



Mes questions ne sadressent pas qu'à toi, quelqu'un d'autre aurait pu donner son point de vue sur la question de booster ou pas son Mac/PC en 2012 



Calderan a dit:


> changer mon mac
> 
> quel est ton rêve le plus fou?



Je n'ai pas de rêve _le plus fou, _mon rêve serait de voyager beaucoup plus quactuellement.

Justement, tu prévois de voyager l'an prochain ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2011)

Naturellement ...

Quelle sera ta destination ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2011)

La Russie et le Japon. Espérons que les finances suivent...

Tu le passes où le nouvel An ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Décembre 2011)

Chez moi, avec des amis et de la famille.

Tu vas préparer quoi de bon pour demain soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2011)

Du Homard

Tu fais comment ta vinaigrette ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2011)

Eh bien comme il est d'usage ; vinaigre, huile, sel.

Qu'est ce que tu aimes kiffer, le plaisir que tu préfères ?


----------



## Ardienn (31 Décembre 2011)

Le sexe et l'argent.

penses tu qu'ils sont liés avec l'âge?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Janvier 2012)

Hem, j'ai du mal à envisager les tenons et les aboutissons de ta question (2 janvier oblige )

Peux-tu la reformuler simplement ?


----------



## Ardienn (2 Janvier 2012)

Boah je l'a trouve claire moi.  

Alors, quelle sont tes bonnes résolutions pour 2012?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Janvier 2012)

Je n'en ai pas. Je ne les tiendrai pas 

Tu vas manger léger après ces fêtes ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2012)

Oui, mais je fais rarement dexcès. 

Dans quel film actuellement au cinéma Apple réussit à placer des produits tels que le MBP, MBA, iPhone, iPad ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Janvier 2012)

Mission Impossible : Protocole Fantome, on voit des iPhones et des MacBook Air.

T'en penses quoi des placements de produits d'Apple dans les films ?


----------



## kolargol31 (3 Janvier 2012)

c'est un type de placement comme un autre (je préfère voir cela que du Dell ou du HP: ça a plus de gueule)



comment sens tu la période post-JOBS pour APPLE?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2012)

Je pense que c'est une période d'incertitudes, de doutes. Je reste optimiste pour l'avenir.

Tu crois que de nouveaux Mac Pro vont sortir en 2012 ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Janvier 2012)

Oui, je veux croire qu'Apple sait se renouveler sans Steve Jobs 

Tu sais jongler ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2012)

J'essaie de jongler avec plusieurs langues.

La musique que tu écoutes ces temps-ci ?


----------



## ziommm (3 Janvier 2012)

Extrawelt, Trentemøller, et un peu de Nujabes.

L'instrument de musique que tu préfères écouter ?


----------



## Ardienn (3 Janvier 2012)

La guitare je pense. Le saxo a aussi du bon. 

La décennie à retenir selon toi en matière musicale (60'-70'etc..)?


----------



## Calderan (3 Janvier 2012)

Il y a du bon dans chaque décennie mais j'ai plutôt accroché les 80' moi.

Quel est l'artiste le plus prometteur pour 2012 selon toi?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Janvier 2012)

Christopher NOLAN.

que penser de Promotheus ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Janvier 2012)

Je pense qu'ils utilisent à fond la licence d'Alien.

Tu es fan de la saga Alien ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Janvier 2012)

Sans plus.

Connais-tu Vik Muniz (on en parle pas mal ces jours-ci) ?


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Janvier 2012)

Non

Tu as des lunettes ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Janvier 2012)

Oui.

Tu regardes la série How I Met your Mother ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2012)

Non.

Tu regardes la série télé Satisfaction ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Janvier 2012)

Je ne connais pas.

Tes Pringles préférés ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Janvier 2012)

original.

tu es un original ?


----------



## Calderan (4 Janvier 2012)

j'ai pas de frère jumeau 

qu'est-ce que l'originalité?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Janvier 2012)

Un truc de poseurs.
Plein de gens originaux par ici :love:

Comment prends tu la pose toi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Janvier 2012)

Assis, en train de manger.

tu vis pour manger ou tu manges pour vivre ?


----------



## Ardienn (4 Janvier 2012)

J'étais de nature à vivre pour manger à l'époque. Mais les réalités de la vie (courses, cuisine, vaisselle, nettoyage) incessantes, font que désormais il s'agit juste de me nourrir. J'attends toujours la pilule-repas...

Combien de repas par jour?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2012)

3 repas par jour, plus les en-cas 

repas pris au restaurant ou à la maison ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2012)

Les deux. 

Est-ce que tu penses que le monde se divise en deux catégories _winner/loser_ ?
Est-ce que tu penses que ça n'est pas un peu simpliste comme vision et que l'on peut basculer dans l'autre camp à tout moment de la vie ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Janvier 2012)

Si, c'est très simpliste comme vision. 

Tu as joué à quel Zelda ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2012)

J'ai joué à Zelda a link to the past, avec mon ex, sur GBA SP, il y a quelques années de ça.

Tu joues sur iOS ?


----------



## Ardienn (5 Janvier 2012)

Peu. J'ai aimé rejouer aux chevaliers de baphomet par contre. 

Tu sais ce qu'est une Gamegear?


----------



## Calderan (5 Janvier 2012)

je suis né dans les années 70 alors oui je sais 

Nostalgique de cette époque?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Janvier 2012)

Parfois oui.

As-tu joué à Baldur's Gate ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2012)

Non mais ça avait l'air bien.

Tu aimes le saumon ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2012)

En Bellevue oui

T'aimes le caviar ?


----------



## Ardienn (5 Janvier 2012)

Je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion d'y gouter. 

Que dire des huîtres?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2012)

J'aime les huîtres.

Tu suis les cotations ?


----------



## Ardienn (5 Janvier 2012)

Oui en temps normal, en ce moment moins car je n'ai pas le temps. Mais un jour je m'y essaierai. 

As-tu déjà commandé quelque chose sur internet (en dehors d'apple)?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Janvier 2012)

Oui, cela m'arrive de temps en temps, lorsque je ne trouve pas sur place.

Existe-t-il encore des petits commerces près de chez toi ?


----------



## macpan (5 Janvier 2012)

Oui mais illicites.

Les cantiques faut-il les fredonner ou les hurler?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Janvier 2012)

Les fredonner quand tu es sombre, les hurler quand tu as 5g d'alcool dans le sang.

Tu lis l'horoscope ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2012)

Non.

Selon toi, quel a été le meilleur produit commercialisé par Apple au cours des 10 dernières années ?


----------



## Ardienn (6 Janvier 2012)

Je pense l'ipod, car c'est ce qui a déclenché tout le reste.

As tu déjà eu les cheveux longs ?


----------



## Calderan (6 Janvier 2012)

10cm sous les épaules avant de passer à une coupe plus ... courte (rasé  )

As-tu fais ton service militaire?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Janvier 2012)

Non, merci Chirac 

Tu joues au poker ?


----------



## Calderan (6 Janvier 2012)

Ca m'arrive de temps en temps.

Tu connais de bons sites de poker en ligne?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Janvier 2012)

Winamax ou betclic, on voit pas mal de pub à la télé de ces deux sites.

Qui t'a appris à jouer au poker ?


----------



## TiteLine (6 Janvier 2012)

des amis voyons!

As-tu prévu une partie de poker ce week end?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2012)

Ouais avec des filles.

Es-tu souvent malade ?


----------



## kolargol31 (6 Janvier 2012)

On peut dire que oui car pb de santé génétique 

prends tu des medocs au long court?


----------



## macpan (6 Janvier 2012)

non plutôt au court cours si douleur pour faire court
le temps est-il plastique?


----------



## Pamoi (6 Janvier 2012)

aucune idée, disons oui

le plastique c'est fantastique ?


----------



## macpan (6 Janvier 2012)

Bien sûr!
Et le caoutchouc, super doux?


----------



## Pamoi (6 Janvier 2012)

evidemment 

Qu'est ce que tu aimes chez Daniela ??


----------



## macpan (6 Janvier 2012)

Tous ses records!
T'aimes le sport?


----------



## Pamoi (6 Janvier 2012)

non, le sport tue plein d'innocents chaque année

Les américains ont-ils réellement marché sur la Lune ?


----------



## macpan (6 Janvier 2012)

Moi j'appelle pas ça marcher.

La lune influence-t-elle l'âme Eric?


----------



## kolargol31 (6 Janvier 2012)

j'en doutes de plus en plus 

Les amerlocs avaient ils besoin de faire exploser les 2 bombes nucleaires au japon?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Janvier 2012)

Oui, une seule n'aurait pas suffit.

Tu joues à Angry Bird ?


----------



## Calderan (7 Janvier 2012)

j'y jouais mais je me suis lassé.

Es-tu fan de jeux sur smartphones ou tablettes?


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Janvier 2012)

Non

Tu as quoi comme sonnerie de réveil ?


----------



## Ardienn (7 Janvier 2012)

La plus stridente de toute. 

Tu regardes "on n'est pas couché"?


----------



## macpan (7 Janvier 2012)

non
pourquoi?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Janvier 2012)

Parce que c'est sympa.

Tu veux un chocolat ?


----------



## macpan (7 Janvier 2012)

Beuaark j'en peux plus ça fait 2 mois que ça dure avec les chocolats
Tu préfères pas un saut à l'élastique?


----------



## Ardienn (7 Janvier 2012)

Surtout pas. Par contre de la chute libre, un vieux rêve...

En as tu déjà fait?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2012)

Non mais ça doit être pas mal.

Tu joues au Scrabble ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Janvier 2012)

Sur mon Touch.

Un petit café ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2012)

Oui volontiers, je suis en train d'en boire un.

Une cigarette avec ?


----------



## kolargol31 (7 Janvier 2012)

jamais 

tu fumes cb de paquet par semaine?


----------



## Calderan (8 Janvier 2012)

aucun, je ne fume plus 

Tu trouves pas que le prix deviens prohibitif?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Janvier 2012)

Moui, ça coute cher mais ça n'arrête pas les gros fumeurs. 

Tu regardes Telefoot ?


----------



## TiteLine (8 Janvier 2012)

Nan, jamais.

À quelle heure t'es-tu levé ce matin?


----------



## jethro1 (8 Janvier 2012)

9h30                                                                           fait beau chez vous?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2012)

Non.

C'est quoi ton fond d'écran ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Janvier 2012)

Une femme très attirante :love:

Tu utilises un casque audio ou des écouteurs pour ta musique ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2012)

Un Casque

Tu as une chaîne hi-fi ?


----------



## macpan (8 Janvier 2012)

Yes
Quel est le dernier livre que tu as lu?


----------



## Ardienn (8 Janvier 2012)

"La semaine ou Jérôme Kerviel a failli faire sauter le système financier mondial"-"HUGUES LE BRET".

Ton prochain achat important?


----------



## kolargol31 (8 Janvier 2012)

une nouvelle tuturre! 

le cadeau qui t'a touché le plus durant ces fetes?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Janvier 2012)

Un baiser.

Tu veux visiter l'Asie ?


----------



## kolargol31 (8 Janvier 2012)

déjà fait 

et j'y retourne dans quelques mois! 


et toi tu veux visiter les US?


----------



## Calderan (9 Janvier 2012)

Certains endroits, mais ce n'est pas une priorité en termes de vacances.

Quels endroits tu voudrais voir?


----------



## Ardienn (9 Janvier 2012)

L'Amérique du sud, la Grèce, l'Europe de l'Est, et compléter les usa. 

T'aimerais tenter l'aventure du Transsibérien?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Janvier 2012)

Ca peut être une très belle expérience, donc oui 

Tu es un aventurier ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2012)

Je suis Indiana Jones

Tu te blesses souvent ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Janvier 2012)

Non, mais je suis gauche.

Apéro ?


----------



## Calderan (9 Janvier 2012)

Avec plaisir merci. 

Tu proposes quoi à boire?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2012)

Un rosé.

Tu aimes le pamplemousse ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2012)

oui j'aime ce fruit

Cocktail ou en jus ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Janvier 2012)

Jus.

Tu comptes t'acheter un nouveau ordinateur cette année ?


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Janvier 2012)

j'ai acheté un 15" lately 2011 donc ça me ferai un poil ch**r
mais qui sait si il y a de l'usb3 et du retina avec un nouvel esthetique peut etre (g33k inside) 

penses ut que APPLE risque de sortir une pléthore de produits cette année?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2012)

Pléthore je ne sais pas. Je verrai bien de nouveaux Mac Pro et l'iPhone 5 en fin d'année. Ainsi que la mise à jour annuelle des MBP.

Quelle est ton type de femme ?


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Janvier 2012)

gentille féminine attentionnée...

et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2012)

Brunes, blondes, européennes, asiatiques, peu importe, ce qui m&#8217;intéresse c'est sa personnalité, sa culture générale.

En quelle année S.Jobs a réintégré l'entreprise Apple pour en prendre la tête : 1997, 2000, 2005 ?


----------



## Ardienn (10 Janvier 2012)

je dirai 1997. 

Tu te rase tous les jours?


----------



## g.robinson (10 Janvier 2012)

non, une fois par semaine.

Vas tu passer chez free ?


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Janvier 2012)

non pour la simple et bonne raison que je demenage à Barcelone 


Aimes tu cette ville?


----------



## Calderan (10 Janvier 2012)

je ne la connais pas, mais je n'aime pas les grosses villes en général.

As-tu une phobie?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2012)

De la mort.

Ta principale passion ?


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Janvier 2012)

l'informatique


que penses tu du 21/12/2012?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Janvier 2012)

Je flippe sa mama  c'est juste une date ...

Tu es superstitieux ?


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Janvier 2012)

non pas plus que ça 

es tu agnostique?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Janvier 2012)

Je suis athée.

Ton jeu préféré sur GameBoy ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2012)

Je n'ai plus joué à la gameboy ( GB SP ) depuis 2005 environ, j'aimais bien jouer à Zelda a link to the past avec mon ex.

Ton jeu préféré sur iOS ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Janvier 2012)

Sonic The Hedgehog 4, ça rappelle de bons souvenirs 

Tu utilises ton iPhone/mobile comme GPS ou tu possèdes un "vrai" GPS ?


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Janvier 2012)

je possede un vrai GPS 

que pense tu de la loi contre les avertisseurs radars?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Janvier 2012)

Complètement inutile, ils ont juste changé le nom : "avertisseur de radar" à "assistant d'aide à la conduite"

Tu aimes la Galette des Rois ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2012)

Modérément.

Utilises-tu Onyx pour la maintenance de ton système ?


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Janvier 2012)

surtout pas
à jouer l'apprenti sorcier avec des outils trop intrusif: ça risque de foutre un système en l'air! 



tu penses que les outils de maintenance présent nativement dans l'OS ne sont pas suffisant pour que l'ordi fonctionne parfaitement?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Janvier 2012)

Normalement oui mais après les problèmes que j'ai eu avec mon iMac, je n'en suis plus trop sûr. 

Tu joues sur ton Mac ?


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Janvier 2012)

j'ai joué à SKYRIM mais cela m'a gavé donc j'ai laissé tombé

as tu installé Win 7 sur ton MAC (via un emulateur ou via boot camp) ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Janvier 2012)

Non, Windows XP. Je suis encore sur Mac OS 10.6

Tu es sur Mac OS Lion ?


----------



## Calderan (11 Janvier 2012)

oui, depuis le premier jour

Qu'est-ce qui te fais hésiter à franchir le pas?


----------



## Ardienn (11 Janvier 2012)

Je sais pas je l'avais testé 2 minutes chez une copine, et le mission control/exposé ne me plaisait pas. J'ai l'impression qu'il faut un geste supplémentaire pour étaler une pile de documents, mais ça peut peut être se régler. Et puis mon mac marche bien en ce moment, le bonheur depuis un an alors..

Des choses qui tont déplu sous Lion?


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Janvier 2012)

Aucunes au contraire! 

esperes tu que la version 10.7.3 apporte bcp de correctif?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Janvier 2012)

J'espère, j'attends 10.7.4 avant de me lancer. Je trouve qu'un système est fiable après plusieurs MàJ.

Tu penses que les écrans Retina vont débarquer sur les iMac ?


----------



## Ardienn (11 Janvier 2012)

Aucune idée, faudrait déjà qu'il débarque sur les ipad. A mon avis c'est pas pour tout de suite les imac. 

T'es engagé encore combien de temps vis à vis de ton opérateur?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Janvier 2012)

Mon contrat avec SFR s'est terminé il y a tout juste 2 jours. Je vais aller chez VirginMobile maintenant.

Tu achètes des produits low cost en supermaché ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2012)

Non, que du haut de gamme, toujours.

Tu aimes la chaîne de cafés Starbucks ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Janvier 2012)

Pas plus que ça, c'est juste du café 

Tu aimes quoi comme fruits ?


----------



## g.robinson (11 Janvier 2012)

Le fruit défendu.

Tu aimes quoi chez ton/ta époux/épouse ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Janvier 2012)

Sa bonne humeur, son sourire, son rire qui ressemble à celui d'une petite fille de 4 ans, .. Bref, j'aime ma petite amie. :rose:

Tu téléphones beaucoup ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2012)

Non, je téléphone peu.

Tenté par l'iPhone 4S ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Janvier 2012)

Non, plus par le Sony Ericsson Arc S. 

Tu connais la marque Burton of London ?


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Janvier 2012)

Of course j'achète à fond chez eux 

Tu manges du riz ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2012)

Oui, d'ailleurs ce soir je ne rentre pas chez moi, je passe direct au resto japonais, un vrai je précise.

Tu aimes la cuisine japonaise ?


----------



## macpan (11 Janvier 2012)

bien sûr, surtout la cuisinière japonaise!

Et après le restau tu fais quoi?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Janvier 2012)

Un ciné !

Tu vas aller voir quoi comme film ce mois-ci ?


----------



## Ardienn (12 Janvier 2012)

Pas grand chose qui me tente. Ou peut être le film hollywoodien adapté d'un bouquin qui avait déjà fait l'objet d'une adaptation passée inaperçue (me souviens plus du titre en gros).  

Le dernier rêve dont tu te souviens?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Janvier 2012)

Cette nuit, j'ai rêvé du boulot !

Ne serait-ce pas plutôt un cauchemar ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Janvier 2012)

Si, un vrai cauchemar ! 

Clémentine ou orange ?


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Janvier 2012)

Clémentine

iPhone ou Android ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Janvier 2012)

iPhone

R2D2 ou C3PO ?


----------



## g.robinson (13 Janvier 2012)

D2R2

Superman ou Spiderman ?


----------



## Ardienn (13 Janvier 2012)

spiderman

spiderman ou batman?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Janvier 2012)

Batman

Blanche Neige ou Cendrillon ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2012)

Cendrillon

Ta police d'écriture favorite ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Janvier 2012)

La police OQ 

La tienne est .. ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Janvier 2012)

Arial.

Tu préfères prendre des notes avec un ordinateur ou à la main ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Janvier 2012)

La main !

Que devient Raffarin ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Janvier 2012)

Il est retourné vendre des cafés.

Tu joues aux échecs ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2012)

Occasionnellement.

Tu joues au Poker ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Janvier 2012)

Rarement avec des amis.

Tu as un smartphone ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2012)

Non, pas encore.

Penses-tu que lautonomie de l'iPhone 4S est bonne ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Janvier 2012)

Pas vraiment mais c'est un problème récurent avec les Smartphones ...

T'en penses quoi de MacGeneration ?


----------



## Ardienn (14 Janvier 2012)

Que leur forum est vraiment actif. 

Connais-tu d'autres forums aussi actifs?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Janvier 2012)

Oui, nous ne sommes pas seuls dans l'univers.

Crois-tu aux extraterrestres ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Janvier 2012)

Oui.

La Vérité est ailleurs ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2012)

Personne n'en sait rien ...

Que crois-tu à ce sujet ?


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Janvier 2012)

Le sujet ne s'accorde pas avec le verbe

Crois tu que le vélo est bon pour la santé ?


----------



## Ardienn (14 Janvier 2012)

Oui.

Crois-tu que le vélo est bon pour l'environnement?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Janvier 2012)

Oui et bon pour soi aussi.

J'ai bon ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Janvier 2012)

Oui.

Tu as une carte vélib' ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Janvier 2012)

Non. Je ne suis pas parisien, ça me gêne, ça me gêne...

Que lis tu en ce moment ?


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Janvier 2012)

J'ai fini la biographie de steve et je pense m'acheter "trônes de fer"

Tu regardes la télé ce soir ?


----------



## Ardienn (14 Janvier 2012)

Non je révise. je vais donc louper on n'est pas couché.

Ton programme de ce soir?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Janvier 2012)

Green Lantern...
Ca va finir mon cycle de super héros...

Et toi ton prochain blu-ray ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2012)

Je n'ai pas de lecteur bluray.

Ça te semble compliqué l'opération qui consiste à remplacer le HDD du MBP par un SSD ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Janvier 2012)

En suivant un tuto, non mais en l'aveuglette oui.

Tu es un fan de Marvel ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2012)

Non.

Kebab avec ou sans frites ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Janvier 2012)

Avec.

Frite ou potatoes au Mcdo ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2012)

Pas de préférences, peu importe, j'aime les deux.

Ramen ou Gyoza ?


----------



## Calderan (15 Janvier 2012)

Gyoza, je préfère le solide au liquide

Le japon, une passion?


----------



## Ardienn (15 Janvier 2012)

Non, plutôt une curiosité. 

être ou avoir?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2012)

Avoir

Ton dernier rêve ?


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Janvier 2012)

Inspection

Ton dernier achat ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Janvier 2012)

Le Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc S.

Cash ou carte bleue ?


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Janvier 2012)

CB always !

TBBT ou HIMYM ??


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2012)

Ni l'une ni l'autre, je ne suis pas les séries tv, si c'est de ça dont il s'agit.

En dehors de MacG en français, tu suis l'actualité Apple dans d'autres langues ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2012)

Oui je le fais

crois-tu que ce soit nécessaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2012)

Je ne sais si c'est nécessaire mais ça peut être intéressant.

Ton quotidien préféré ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Janvier 2012)

Le Monde

La presse quotidienne existe existera  encore dans 10 ans ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2012)

Je pense que oui.

Tu accèdes à l'information par internet, presse papier, les deux ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Janvier 2012)

uniquement le Web !

la presse gratuite ca a de l'avenir ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Janvier 2012)

Aucune idée. Faut que la pub, les sponsors, les mécènes payent tout.

Quelles sont tes lectures régulières ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Janvier 2012)

Les VDM. Je suis accro à ce site.

Tu lis les VDM ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Janvier 2012)

Non.

Je devrais ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Janvier 2012)

Ca dépend...

Ca dépasse ?


----------



## g.robinson (16 Janvier 2012)

pas que je sache

As tu bien fermé ta porte ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Janvier 2012)

oui.

as-tu déjà perdu tes clés ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Janvier 2012)

Oui.

As-tu déjà perdu papiers, CB, etc ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Janvier 2012)

Pas encore 

As tu déjà oublié ton code Carte Bleue ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

Pas encore ...


Qu'as-tu oublié ?


----------



## Ardienn (16 Janvier 2012)

Ma question suivante.

peux-tu m'aider?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

Cela dépend ...

En quoi SVP ...


----------



## Ardienn (16 Janvier 2012)

à trouver la prochaine question. 

Toutes ces agitations en matière d'offres de téléphonie mobile te passent elle au dessus de la tête ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Janvier 2012)

Complètement, j'ai pris un nouveau forfait une semaine avant la sortie de Free Mobile qui me convient parfaitement.

Tu as regardé l'Enquête Exclusive d'hier soir ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Janvier 2012)

Non je n'ai pas de TV.

Ai-je tort de ne pas avoir de TV ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2012)

Non, on peut vivre sans TV

Que considères-tu comme vital ?


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Janvier 2012)

manger 


sinon?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2012)

Respirer

Ca caille non ?


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Janvier 2012)

ouep mais comme les oiseaux migrateurs je demenage vers Barcelone 

que penses tu de cette ville?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2012)

Belle, trop grande

Que penses-tu de Stockholm ?


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Janvier 2012)

trop froid 

où aimerais tu vivre?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2012)

A la Grande Canarie, si c'était à refaire

Sinon quel pays t'attire ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Janvier 2012)

L'Australie ou la Nouvelle Zélande.

Tu suis le foot ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2012)

Non.

Tu aimes le sky ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2012)

Le sky, le whisky, oui, j'aime bien.

Tu connais l'histoire du chien Hachiko ?


----------



## macpan (17 Janvier 2012)

bien sûr le chien à chicots tout le monde sait que les os c'est plus pour lui.

A propos ferons-nous de vieux os?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2012)

Non.

Aimes tu jouer à Pac-Man ?


----------



## macpan (17 Janvier 2012)

Oui, parce que c'est "la plus parfaite métaphore graphique de la condition humaine" et que j'aime les fruits.

Aimes-tu le camenbert?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Janvier 2012)

C'est mangeable, je n'apprécie pas tant que ça mais une fois de temps en temps, je dis pas non.

Tu aimes le Roquefort ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2012)

De temps en temps, il apporte une touche particulière sur un plateau de fromage.

Fromage et dessert ?


----------



## macpan (17 Janvier 2012)

Bien sûr s'ils sont complémentaires.
Beatles ou Stones?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2012)

Beatles ET Stones

Les 3 J. tu connais ?


----------



## macpan (17 Janvier 2012)

Non, depuis qu'on l'a perdu je me suis arrêté au triple A

Abuzzze-t-on du buzzz?


----------



## Ardienn (18 Janvier 2012)

Non

Tes chaussures de tous les jours?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2012)

des mocassins 

de quelle couleur sont tes chaussures de tous les jours ?


----------



## g.robinson (18 Janvier 2012)

Noires

Fait froid non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Janvier 2012)

Non.

tu suis les élections ?


----------



## Ardienn (18 Janvier 2012)

Oui

Vas-tu voter?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Janvier 2012)

bien sûr !

voter est-ce une obligation ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Janvier 2012)

Non, "voter est un droit, c'est aussi un devoir civique". C'est ce qui est écrit sur la carte électorale.

Tu as des opinions politiques ou ça te passe par dessus ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2012)

J'en ai, et les garde pour moi

Quelle est ta couleur préférée ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Janvier 2012)

Le bleu, le vert, le jaune, le gris, le marron, le rouge, le ... je n'arrive pas à me décider.

Qui veut un café ?


----------



## Ardienn (18 Janvier 2012)

Moi! c'est bien sympa de ta part. 

Tu le prends avec ou sans sucre?


----------



## g.robinson (18 Janvier 2012)

Un demi sucre merci 

Bon il vient ce café ?!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2012)

Zut, la machine est en panne 

De quelle marque est la tienne ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Janvier 2012)

Un Nuova Simonelli.

Tu fais confiance à ton banquier ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2012)

Oui, il m'informe sur les évolutions 

Fais-tu confiance à ton médecin ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2012)

Oui.

Envisages-tu d'accroître tes moyens financiers ou diversifier tes activités en 2012 ?


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Janvier 2012)

diversification des  activités prévues dès fin mars afin d'augmenter mon pouvoir d'achat!!!! 


et toi?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Janvier 2012)

négocier une augmentation cette année...

tu arrives à bien te vendre sur le marché du travail ?


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Janvier 2012)

oui je le pense 
mais on souhaite tjrs plus ou mieux!


espères tu que 2012 soit un tournant dans ta vie?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Janvier 2012)

Je croise les doigts.

Tu as peur des seringues ?


----------



## Calderan (19 Janvier 2012)

non pas du tout, encore heureux vu les prises de sang régulières que je fais 

Tu vas souvent chez le médecin?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Janvier 2012)

non.

tu es matinal ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)

absolument

tu dors combien de temps ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Janvier 2012)

Entre 4 et 8 heures.

Te souviens tu de tes rêves ?


----------



## kolargol31 (19 Janvier 2012)

surtout des cauchemars

leut portes tu une certaine signification?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Janvier 2012)

non.

Crois tu à l'astrologie ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Janvier 2012)

Absolument pas.

Les gens qui croient à l'horoscope sont-ils naïfs ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Janvier 2012)

non.

Croire est-ce un signe de naïveté ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Janvier 2012)

Des fois oui, des fois non.

As tu des doutes ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)

Trop malheureusement

Tu aimes le choux ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Janvier 2012)

Yes

T'as vu La soupe aux choux ?


----------



## kolargol31 (19 Janvier 2012)

bien sur c'est un film culte 

tu aimes de funès?


----------



## g.robinson (19 Janvier 2012)

Et bien non, je ne l'aime pas. 

Aimes-tu Laurent Ruquier ?


----------



## Pamoi (19 Janvier 2012)

Et bien non, je ne l'aime pas. 

Tu préfères Al Pacino ou Bourvil ?


----------



## kolargol31 (19 Janvier 2012)

bourvil 

pourquoi comparer al pacino et bourvil? :mouais:


----------



## Pamoi (19 Janvier 2012)

justement parcequ'ils n'ont pas grand chose en commun

du genre: tu préfères un lit pliant ou une pizza ?


----------



## ziommm (19 Janvier 2012)

Une calzone.

Tu prends souvent des médocs ?


----------



## kolargol31 (19 Janvier 2012)

à vie 


as tu peur des médecins?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Janvier 2012)

Non, mes parents sont médecins.

Tu es timide ?


----------



## kolargol31 (19 Janvier 2012)

cela depend des moments! 

penses tu que la timidité se soigne?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Janvier 2012)

Oui, il suffit de s'entrainer à surmonter sa timidité. 

Tu as le permis auto ?


----------



## kolargol31 (19 Janvier 2012)

oui 


quelle voiture as tu?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Janvier 2012)

Je n'ai pas de voiture, je n'ai même pas le permis 

Tu joues à Final Fantasy ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Janvier 2012)

Non mais je suis intrigué par cette licence.

Pc ou console ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Janvier 2012)

J'ai une PS3 mais je préfère jouer sur ordinateur.

Tu téléchargeais sur Megaupload ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2012)

Je ne connais pas. Je ne savais même pas ce que c'était. Quand j'apprécie la musique d'un artiste, j'achète. Quand je ne trouve pas le morceau ou l'album, je télécharge illégalement sans payer, c'est rare mais ça peut arriver.

Que faire de beau à Paris ce week-end ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Janvier 2012)

Allez voir la tour Eiffel.

D'autres idées ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2012)

Je pensais aller voir une exposition, traîner un peu à Opéra, finir par un bar à cocktails.

Paris est-elle la capitale gastronomique du monde ?


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Janvier 2012)

oui je pense 
mais qui serait la seconde?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Janvier 2012)

Lyon.

Tu aimes la raclette ?


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Janvier 2012)

oui mais pas trop souvent...
et l'aligot?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Janvier 2012)

Je connais pas.

C'est quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2012)

> L'aligot est un mélange de purée de pomme de terre et de tome fraîche qu'il faut travailler et retravailler pour obtenir la texture parfaite. C'est la grande spécialité du Nord-Aveyron. L'aligot ne tient pas seulement au ventre, il tient en sympathie. L'aligot qui fut autrefois un plat de subsistance est devenu un plat de fête



On passe à table ? chez qui


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Janvier 2012)

Chez petit_louis.

Un apéro avant ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Janvier 2012)

Soit le bienvenu !

Porto ou bière ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Soit le bienvenu !
> 
> Porto ou bière ?


 +1 

Les deux.

On prend quoi en entrée ?


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Janvier 2012)

tapas bien sur 

et en dessert?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2012)

Je fournis les pâtisseries et le café.

Qui voudra fumer une cigarette avec moi sur la terrasse ?


----------



## kolargol31 (21 Janvier 2012)

fumer caymal 

tu n'as pas peur de chopper la crève en allant fumer?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Janvier 2012)

ca pourrait être pire...un cancer par exemple ! 

A quoi sert un smiley ?


----------



## kolargol31 (21 Janvier 2012)

un smiley ça sert à ça  :rateau::sleep::rose::love:

sinon tu sais d'où cela provient les smileys?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Janvier 2012)

Non.

De TC ?


----------



## kolargol31 (21 Janvier 2012)

non pas de là 

_
Le smiley a été inventé par Harvey Ball pour le compte d'une compagnie d'assurance américaine qui désirait créer une campagne de promotion interne qui visait à redonner de la stimulation à ces employés. Ball n'a jamais tenté de protéger son oeuvre et il n'a donc jamais pû en profiter financièrement (à part bien sûr les 45 dollars qu'il a pû obtenir à partir de sa création). Une agence de publicité prétendra également avoir inventé le smiley lors d'une campagne de promotion (organisé par David Stern avec son agence de publicité : David Stern Inc pour le compte du Washington Mutual) mais celle-ci n'aura pas non plus cherché à protéger son oeuvre._


cela t'etonne?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Janvier 2012)

À moitié.

Tu vas faire quoi ce week-end ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2012)

Me reposer.

Tu joues pour de l'argent ?


----------



## macpan (21 Janvier 2012)

non que pour de l'or.

Le temps c'est de l'argent?


----------



## kolargol31 (21 Janvier 2012)

oui c'est clair 


peut on rattraper le temps perdu?


----------



## macpan (21 Janvier 2012)

Non c'est déjà coton de ne pas le perdre...

Coton ou polyamide?


----------



## kolargol31 (21 Janvier 2012)

les 2 pour moi ce n'est pas un pb! 

tu es pour les manteaux en peau?


----------



## macpan (21 Janvier 2012)

Bien sûr, d'ailleurs tous mes vêtements (et sous-) sont en peau!

T'es snob?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Janvier 2012)

Je ne crois pas.

Tu as Free comme opérateur internet ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2012)

Non.

Tu as un profil Last fm ?


----------



## Calderan (22 Janvier 2012)

je ne sais même pas ce que c'est 

Es-tu geek?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Janvier 2012)

OUI ! niveau junior cependant...

Star Wars, c'est toujours aussi bien ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2012)

Ça a mal vieilli perso (désolé pour les fans).

Tu aimes écrire ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Janvier 2012)

Ça dépend des moments mais en général oui.

Tu connais Norman fait des vidéos ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2012)

Non.

Tu achètes encore des CDs ?


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Janvier 2012)

non

tu télécharges (légalement ou non)?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2012)

J'achète principalement sur iTunes.

Dans ta berline, tu écoutes quoi comme musique ?


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Janvier 2012)

hip hop & trip hop

qu'as tu comme berline?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Janvier 2012)

Audi A5 dans mes rêves les plus fous, sinon j'ai mon vélo.

L'année 2011 a été l'année de l'iPad 2 ?


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Janvier 2012)

oui entre autres



l'année 2012 sera quoi pour APPLE?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Janvier 2012)

L'année de l'iPhone 5 peut-être.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2012)

Peut-être que je pourrais devenir meilleur.


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Janvier 2012)

C0rentin a dit:


> Peut-être que je pourrais devenir meilleur.



Ah zut, j'ai oublié ma question :rose: la fatigue, ça pardonne pas.

Tu possèdes plusieurs clés usb ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Janvier 2012)

Quelques unes oui, 8 Go pour la plus grosse.

Et la tienne, elle est grosse comment ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2012)

Elles vont de 8, 16 et 32 Go

De quelle taille sont tes DD Externes ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2012)

2 TO

Tu utilises encore Flash ?


----------



## kolargol31 (23 Janvier 2012)

jamais utilisé 

tu as un site perso,?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Janvier 2012)

Non.

Des nouveaux MBP et/ou MBA au printemps ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2012)

Très probablement. Je m'équiperai bien d'un ordinateur de bureau haut de gamme comme le Mac Pro, en plus de mon ordinateur portable.

De nouveaux Mac Pro en 2012 ?


----------



## kolargol31 (24 Janvier 2012)

APPLE seul le sait....
(par contre certaines mise à jour indiquent que des drivers pour carte graphique AMD pour Mac Pro sont implantés donc peut être serait ce un indicateur du fait que le renouvellement interviendra lors de la mise à jour des processeurs en Avril!?


Que penses tu des tarifs qu'APPLE va appliquer si l'ecran retina fait son apparition sur les MBP? 
(ce sera une option? ou ce sera obligatoirement intégrer au MBP de base?)


----------



## g.robinson (24 Janvier 2012)

Je pense que ce sera la nouvelle configuration par défaut.

Ta recette pour bien dormir ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Janvier 2012)

Une bonne cuite 

Ou l'amour ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2012)

Vaut mieux l'amour qu'une bonne cuite ...

Une cuite au soleil ?


----------



## kolargol31 (24 Janvier 2012)

ça doit pas être joli joli 


tu bois souvent?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2012)

La cuite au soleil c'est (bronzage) :love: 
Boire : rarement

Que bois-tu ?


----------



## kolargol31 (24 Janvier 2012)

du coca

et toi?





ps: j'avias pigé le coup de la cuite au soleil mais ça n'empeche que c'est pas joli joli


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2012)

Un p'tit vin de Géorgie, j'aime beaucoup ou bourgogne & bordeaux rouge ; Il y a aussi de bons vins en Suisse et en Italie. Et aussi eau, thé , café, vodka, plus occasionnellement whisky.

Ton plat préféré ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Janvier 2012)

Miettes de thon, huile d'olive, une feuille de menthe, quartier d'ananas frais.

Ca te tente ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Janvier 2012)

Oui, j'aime bien essayer de nos plats.

Tu as combien de To de disque dur ?


----------



## kolargol31 (24 Janvier 2012)

j'ai plus de 5 To de capacité utilisé à 80%


que stockes tu?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2012)

Des données tout à fait classiques + de la musique, des photos en RAW & JPEG...

Tu utilises FileVault ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2012)

Non.

Tu utilises Alfred ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Janvier 2012)

Non, seul Batman a un majordome nommé Alfred. 

Pause café ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Janvier 2012)

Bonne idée.

Qui veut des After Eight ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Janvier 2012)

Moi moi moi moi 

Cigarette ?


----------



## kolargol31 (24 Janvier 2012)

ah non surtt pas! 

un petit massage?
_(par une belle demoiselle aux douces menottes)_


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Janvier 2012)

Tu me prends par les sentiments là :love:

17h ! C'est l'heure de l'apéro, un Martini Dry ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2012)

Ça va être un peu compliqué à trouver là où je me trouve actuellement...

Chewing gum ou tic-tac ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Janvier 2012)

Pâte à macher !

Carambar ou Malabar ?


----------



## kolargol31 (24 Janvier 2012)

carambar pour ses blagues pourries 

Mc donald ou Quick?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2012)

Burger maison.

Ketchup ou moutarde ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Janvier 2012)

Moutarde...

De Dijon ou à l'ancienne ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Janvier 2012)

De Dijon.

Bolognaise ou carbonara ?


----------



## kolargol31 (24 Janvier 2012)

carbo

spaghetti ou lasagne?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Janvier 2012)

Spaghetti n°5.

Ecoutes de la zique au boulot ?

-- 
Sur ma chaise depuis 8h00


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Janvier 2012)

Non, peux pas.

Tu vas sur MacGe depuis ton mobile ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2012)

Non.

Tu es mobile quand tu vas sur MacG ?


----------



## NED (25 Janvier 2012)

Pas tout le temps... mais G4, lui il est plus très mobile 
Vous aimez les Playmobil® ?


----------



## kolargol31 (25 Janvier 2012)

oui qd j'etais jeune 

tu connais les bidibules? (culbutos)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2012)

Non.

Tu mets quoi comme sauce avec tes frites ?


----------



## kolargol31 (25 Janvier 2012)

sauce bbq heinz

tu as déjà gouté?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2012)

Il me semble bien que oui.

Tu cuisinerais volontiers pour ta copine ?


----------



## kolargol31 (25 Janvier 2012)

oui bien sur (bien que je ne suis pas très bon cuisinier)

es tu en couple?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Janvier 2012)

Plus maintenant, vive le célibat 

Tu préfères dormir sur le ventre ou sur le dos ?


----------



## kolargol31 (25 Janvier 2012)

je me tourne bcp dans le lit! 

as tu changé ton matelas récemment?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Janvier 2012)

Il y a 2 ans environ.

Tu préfères un matelas bien moelleux ou bien dur ?


----------



## kolargol31 (26 Janvier 2012)

bien dur style futon!

as tu déjà dormi dans un futon?


----------



## Le Mascou (26 Janvier 2012)

Pas encore !

Lorsque tu bois directement au robinet, tu te tournes à droite ou à gauche ?


----------



## Calderan (26 Janvier 2012)

je ne bois jamais directement au robinet, je tiens à ma santé.

Tu bois 2 litres d'eau par jour?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2012)

J'essaie ...

Que bois tu d'autre ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Janvier 2012)

Coca, jus de fruits, café, thé, bière, vin, whisky...

Amateur de thés ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Janvier 2012)

Un peu.

Le meilleur café que tu as goûté ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2012)

Je ne sais vraiment pas. Ce que je sais par contre c'est que j'aimerai m&#8217;offrir une machine à café haut de gamme de conception suisse ou italienne vu que je suis u gros consommateur de cette boisson.

faut-il rentrer dans le moule ou cultiver sa différence ?


----------



## Xman (26 Janvier 2012)

oui, l'aime les moules sans indifférence...Bouchot..etc.  :rateau:
pourquoi les chats retombent-ils toujours sur leurs pattes ?


----------



## kolargol31 (26 Janvier 2012)

parce qu'ils n'ont pas une tartine de pain beurré sur le dos, 

en effet, si l'on considère qu'un chat retombe tjrs sur ses pattes, et qu'une tartine beurrée tombe toujours sur le côté beurré, si l'on colle une tartine beurré sur le dos d'un chat, cet ensemble tournerait en un mouvement perpetuel sans pouvoir toucher le sol 


est ce que cette démonstration te conforte?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Janvier 2012)

Ça me semble tout à fait correct 

Tu aimes les gosses ?


----------



## kolargol31 (26 Janvier 2012)

oui chez les autres 

en as tu?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Janvier 2012)

non.

Tu es tonton ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2012)

Oui.

Tu as peur des orages ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Janvier 2012)

Non, absolument pas ! J'adore les temps orageux.

Tu préfères le nord ou le sud de la France ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2012)

Je préfère la Suisse.

Utilises-tu souvent le TGV ?


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Janvier 2012)

non jamais je prefere l'avion 

tu n'as pas peur en avion?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Janvier 2012)

Non, j'adore.

Tu écoutes du smooth jazz ?


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Janvier 2012)

parfois! 
mais je suis plus Hip Hop Backbone (qui n'a rien à voir avec la daube que l'on entends sur les radios)


penses tu que l'année 2012 sera une bonne année? (économique, et autres)


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Janvier 2012)

Je croise les doigts ! J'espère que les choses vont s'arranger.

Tu aimes rire ?


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Janvier 2012)

oui bcp mais je trouve pas grand chose qui me fasse rire 

quels humoristes apprécies tu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Janvier 2012)

Baptiste Lecaplain, il est simplement excellent 

TGV ou avion ?


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Janvier 2012)

comme je l'ai dit je prefere l'avion
pense tu que bcp de choses se repetent sur ce fil?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Janvier 2012)

Complètement, personnellement je ne m'amuse pas lire toutes les questions posées au fur et à mesure que le fil avance. Je réponds seulement à la question d'au-dessus 

Tu as déjà joué au Paintball ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2012)

Non.

Que penses tu de la gamme thinkpad de Lenovo ?


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Janvier 2012)

rien
t'interesses tu à l'informatique?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2012)

De plus en plus.

t'intéresses-tu à la photo numérique ?


----------



## claud (28 Janvier 2012)

Pas du tout.

Qu'aimes-tu le plus : lire un bon livre ou voir un bon film ?


----------



## ziommm (28 Janvier 2012)

Voir un bon film, ça se partage plus facilement, on peut en profiter à plusieurs. Un livre, c'est plus personnel.

Es-tu sportif ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Janvier 2012)

Pas vraiment.

Tu as déjà sauté à l'élastique ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2012)

Non.

Tu aimes l'équitation ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Janvier 2012)

Oui, mais nu comme un ver 

Tu sais jouer aux échecs ?


----------



## kolargol31 (28 Janvier 2012)

vi vi 
mais plus trop le temps ou l'envie!

joues tu aux MMORPG?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2012)

Non.

Utilises-tu Chess.app, intégré à Mac OS X ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2012)

de temps en temps

Est-ce que tu joues avec les jeux sur l'iPad ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Janvier 2012)

Je n'ai pas l'iPad.

T'en penses quoi d'Apple après la mort de Steve Jobs ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2012)

C'est décevant depuis des années.

Tu préfères quel type de vin.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2012)

Vin rouge.

Quelle est l'application sur ton Mac que tu n'utilises jamais ou en tous les cas très rarement ?


----------



## kolargol31 (28 Janvier 2012)

ichat (j'ai jamais eu l'occasion de l'utiliser)

à l'inverse quelle application utilises tu tous les jours?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2012)

Firefox.

Que fait un hiboux quand il est ravi ?
http://www.apple.com/fr/ipod/car-integration/#bmw


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2012)

Il rit au lit.

Tu prends quoi comme Whisky ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Janvier 2012)

J'aime bien le Bourbon.

Cognac ou Whisky ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2012)

Whisky.

Vodka d'Europe du nord ( Suède, Finlande... ) ou d'Europe de l'est ( Pologne, Russie... ) ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2012)

J'aime bien les deux.

Tu as peur des échelles ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Janvier 2012)

Non, je n'ai pas le vertige.

Tu sais utiliser une perceuse ?


----------



## kolargol31 (30 Janvier 2012)

oui,

sais tu utiliser une fraiseuse?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Janvier 2012)

Absolument pas, mon prof de technologie au collège m'interdisait de m'approcher des machines, j'étais trop perturbant ... 

Ça va ta journée sinon ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Janvier 2012)

non la nausée toute la matinée.

tu as souvent la nausée ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2012)

Oui

Tu oublies souvent les rendez-vous ?


----------



## kolargol31 (30 Janvier 2012)

oui, mais mon iphone est là pour m'aider 

que penses tu du 4S?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2012)

Je pense que je vais me le prendre.

Quel est ton opérateur ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Janvier 2012)

Ouaip, chez VirginMobile.

T'en penses quoi du nouveau né de Sony, le Xperia S ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2012)

Je connais pas bien mais il a l'air pas mal.

Tu aimes cette musique ?


----------



## kolargol31 (31 Janvier 2012)

pas du tout 

et toi tu aimes celle là?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2012)

Pas trop non. Pourtant j'aime beaucoup le Japon mais la J-Pop et le J-Rock j'aime pas tellement.

Tu préfères Tokyo ou Osaka ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Janvier 2012)

Au hasard, je dirai Osaka ... Je connais pas le Japon mais je compte bien le découvrir un jour 

Tu portes quel parfum ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2012)

Solo de Loewe, L'homme de Lanvin, un Calvin Klein et deux autres.

Tu as déjà acheté des imitations de parfum au marché ?


----------



## Powerdom (31 Janvier 2012)

Une fois mais je l'ai tellement regretté que je n'ai jamais recommencé. 

Tu vas au ski cet hiver ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2012)

Non.

Tu bois quoi pour t'émerveiller ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2012)

Vin rouge de Géorgie en vente chez Gastronome à Paris par exemple ou un bourgogne/bordeaux rouge au Nicolas du coin.

Vin rouge ou blanc ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Janvier 2012)

Vin blanc.

Wi-fi ou Ethernet ?


----------



## ziommm (31 Janvier 2012)

Les deux, ça dépend du contexte.

16/9 ou 16/10 ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2012)

J'ai une TV 4/3...

Béhème ou Merco ?


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Février 2012)

VW

Rugby ou football ?


----------



## NED (1 Février 2012)

Rugby !!! C'est pas le même esprit même si ca se médiatise un peu trop maintenant à mon gout...

t'as fait cuire les oeuf?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Février 2012)

Oui chef ! 

Tu es allergique à quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2012)

à rien. Sauf peut-être aux personnes sectaires, doctrinaires, intégristes, bornées...

As-tu un homme de confiance ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Février 2012)

Oui, moi-même.

Tu as déjà testé de la drogue ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2012)

Oui.

Tu prends souvent des aspirines ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Février 2012)

Pratiquement jamais

iPhone ou Samsung


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2012)

iPhone.

Blonde ou Brune ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Février 2012)

Brune mais blonde pour la bière 

Tu regardes la série Bref de canalplus ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2012)

Non.

Tu sais modifier le nom du répertoire de départ ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Février 2012)

Non, me faudrait un tuto 

T'en penses quoi de l'action de la croix rouge ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2012)

Quelle action ?

Tu prends quoi comme pizza en général ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Février 2012)

(Ce qu'ils font en général )

Je prends la Hawaïenne chez Pizza Hut.

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2012)

Margherita

Tu joues au Trivial ?


----------



## LeProf (5 Février 2012)

Non.

N'as-tu pas les pieds gelés en ce moment ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2012)

Un peu.

Les élections présidentielles en France, Russie, États-Unis ne sont t-elle pas jouées d'avance ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2012)

Ah ouais.

Tu veux quoi pour ton anniversaire ?


----------



## LeProf (5 Février 2012)

l'immortalité....

est-ce possible ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Février 2012)

Dans Time Out, oui.

Tu vas aller voir Star Wars : la menace fantôme en 3D ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2012)

Non, je ne pense pas. Je vais par contre aller voir une seconde fois Millenium au cinéma.

Que penses-tu de la gamme d'ordinateurs portables thinkpad de Lenovo ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Février 2012)

Esthétiquement, ils sont toujours aussi immondes ...

Tu crois réellement que ces ordinateurs sont si fiable que cela ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2012)

Je m'intéresse à cette gamme de portables, je pense qu'ils sont fiables, je pense que c'est l'équivalent PC des MacBook Pro pour les Mac. 

Ça n'est pas trop petit 11" pour un ultra portable ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Février 2012)

Je le trouve à la limite de l'acceptable, les 11" sont inconfortables pour les yeux.

Tu crois que l'EELV crache encore sur notre parc nucléaire français en période de grand froid ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2012)

Question perplexe. Avec ces températures glaciales l'énergie nucléaire montre son intérêt, des pics records de conso sont à prévoir, on sollicite les réacteurs pour qu'ils produisent de l'énergie à la demande.

Tu envisages d'équiper ton ordinateur d'un SSD prochainement ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Février 2012)

Oui.

tu achetes encore des diques durs à plateau ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Février 2012)

Oui, ils n'ont pas encore de disque dur SSD d'1To ... Et puis, vu comment ça coûte un rein ce bidule, je préfère autant me tourner vers une valeur sûre et moins onéreuse. 

Tu crois en l'avenir du Thunderbolt ? On n'entend plus parler de ça..


----------



## Simbouesse (7 Février 2012)

Le thunderbolt va devoir cravacher pour devenir un standard tant que l'USB sera toujours en course "débit"-ement parlant...

Tu préfères des jambes en mousse ou des bras de 9mètres ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Février 2012)

Les deux ne me semblent pas faciles à porter tous les jours.

Tu préfères Pierre Palmade ou Albert Dupontel ?


----------



## Simbouesse (7 Février 2012)

Tout dépend du rôle... Je dirais Dupontel.

Comment ont été formées les lignes de Nazca ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Février 2012)

Au laser intersidéral.

Tu connais Cozmik Roger ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Février 2012)

Non.

Qui c'est ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2012)

Tu fais de la musculation ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Février 2012)

Plus maintenant, je me laisse aller depuis le nouvel an. Sacré bide que j'ai 

Tu aimes les crêpes ?


----------



## Simbouesse (8 Février 2012)

Plutôt 2 fois qu'une ! Mes 2 préférées :

Nutella - noix de coco
Nutella chantilly (le tout inside) c'est la "crèpe Kinder" !!

Le degré d'alcool a-t-il un rapport avec une température ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2012)

Aucun rapport, je pense.

Tu aimes la liqueur Jägermeister ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Février 2012)

Jamais goûté 

Tu viens d'où ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Février 2012)

De Paris.

Tu sais faire des tours de magie ?


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Février 2012)

Non 

Tu as des crédits à la consommation ?


----------



## Simbouesse (8 Février 2012)

Pas encore.

Harry Roselmack est-il si bon que ça ou c'est vraiment une histoire quota ?


----------



## LeProf (8 Février 2012)

J'n'en sais rien, je ne regarde pas TF1 bouze.

Un pronostic pour France Irlande de samedi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Février 2012)

Un très beau match en perspective !

Tu crois que la France a une chance de gagner le tournoi cette année ?


----------



## LeProf (8 Février 2012)

Hummmmm ... je ne sais pas, mais en tout cas pour Philippe St André, ce serait une belle entrée en matière 

tu serais plutot 1ère ligne ou demi de mélée ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Février 2012)

Vu ma carrure, je dirai l'arbitre assistant  Pas assez de muscle pour être sur le terrain 

Tu as déjà fait de l'escrime ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Février 2012)

Jamais. 

Je ne fais aucun sport c'est beaucoup trop dangereux pour la santé. 
Et toi tu es plutôt foot ou rugby ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Février 2012)

Rugby, le foot c'est ennuyant.

Tu vas aller à Londres pour les JO ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Février 2012)

Non

Belote de comptoir ou belote coinchée ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Février 2012)

je sais pas jouer à la belote.

tu préfères pas le tarot ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Février 2012)

Bof, je n'aime pas trop les jeux de cartes en général.

C'est bientôt ton anniversaire ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Février 2012)

Non. Va falloir encore attendre avant de m'envoyer vos kados.

Qu'as tu reçu à ton dernier anniversaire ?


----------



## Simbouesse (9 Février 2012)

Des sous pour financer mon futur achat iPhonesque :love:

Finalement en quoi c'est important un anniversaire... on s'en fout un peu non ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Février 2012)

C'est juste une bonne excuse pour recevoir des cadeaux et de faire une soirée.

Tu as prévu quoi le 14 février ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Février 2012)

Rien de spécial y a quoi ?

Tu fais du ski cet hiver ?


----------



## Simbouesse (9 Février 2012)

Malheureusement non. T'façon habituellement je fais pas du ski, mais du snowboard 

D'ailleurs, pourquoi les skieurs sont trop aigris à propos des snowboarders ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Février 2012)

On sent toujours l'obligation d'appartenir à une fratrie, un groupe .. Android - iOS, BMW - Mercedes, ski - snowboard ... 

Tu as déjà vu le film Amadeus ?


----------



## Membre 166078 (10 Février 2012)

Oui.

Tu as déjà vu le film "Underground" d'Emir Kusturica ?


----------



## LeProf (10 Février 2012)

Non

Qu'évoque pour toi le mot "Velvet" ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Février 2012)

L'Underground.

Lou Reed fricotant avec Metallica, est-ce que ça te choque ?


----------



## Simbouesse (10 Février 2012)

Absolument pas ! C'est justement la beauté de la musique confused 

Si l'univers est en expansion, la place... il l'a prend où ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Février 2012)

Sur les cotés.

Pour revenir à Metallica, n'est ce pas eux qui avaient fait un procès lié à Napster ?


----------



## Simbouesse (10 Février 2012)

Tout à fait.

Pour en revenir à l'univers (  ), n'est-ce pas terriblement frustrant de se retrouver limité par la vitesse de la lumière et donc de savoir qu'on ne pourra jamais savoir ce qui se passe ailleurs ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2012)

Si

Tu as des questions moins longues ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Février 2012)

Oui.

Tu vas bien ?


----------



## Simbouesse (10 Février 2012)

Aussi bien que mes questions longues 

Pourquoi les écureuils nord américains sont  tout gris et plus gros que leurs confrères européens qui, eux, sont peureux, véloces, petits et tout roux ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2012)

Grâce à une nourriture bien plus nourrissante.

À quoi servent les pigeons à part se faire plumer ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Février 2012)

Comme dans la chanson des Connards, Comme des Connards : "à chier sur les passants !"

Tu dines devant la télé ?


----------



## Simbouesse (10 Février 2012)

Nan.

Tu penses diner quoi ce soir ? Une bonne poutine ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2012)

Non, on a pas la sauce adéquate pour manger ça en Belgique.

Es-tu un ermite ?


----------



## Simbouesse (10 Février 2012)

Pas vraiment.

As-tu des mites ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2012)

Non, pas de mites ...

As-tu des limites ?


----------



## Simbouesse (10 Février 2012)

Tout dépend du contexte.

Aimes-tu Wallace et Gromit ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Février 2012)

Oui j'adore !

Tu viens manger  à la maison ce soir ? C'est frites


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2012)

Merci c'est gentil. Mais j'avais plutôt dans l'idée d'aller sur Genève plutôt que Nancy 

Ton sandwich préféré ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Février 2012)

Pain de mie grillé, coppa, parmesan, tomates cerises, roquette. Mmmmmm

Un verre de vin avec un tel sandwich ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Février 2012)

Oh oui s'il vous plait !

Tu me proposes quel vin ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Février 2012)

Alors ce sera blanc d'Alsace. Avec poisson. Et ma fille insiste pour le mcdo....

Et toi tu as des enfants ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Février 2012)

Non, je suis trop jeune ! 

Tu sais danser ?


----------



## LeProf (10 Février 2012)

j'adore....

Saturday Night Fever ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Février 2012)

Bee Gees, classique ! 

Tu as de bons souvenirs du collège ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2012)

Non, pas vraiment.

Échec scolaire ou élève brillant ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Février 2012)

Scolarité moyenne

Tu bricoles beaucoup à la maison ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2012)

Non, pas trop.

Tu connais toutes les personnes avec lesquelles tu es ami sur facebook ? Moi oui.


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Février 2012)

Oui, je n'ajoute personne que je ne connais pas.

Tu aimes Shakira ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Février 2012)

Pas spécialement.

Tu connais Brandi Carlile ?


----------



## LeProf (11 Février 2012)

Non je ne connaissais pas , mais grâce à ton lien maintenant ce n'est plus une inconnue !! De plus, je trouve cela pas mal 

Attends-tu avec impatience la sortie de Diablo III ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Février 2012)

ET COMMENT !!!
Je mets des sous de coté pour acheter un pc rien que pour ce jeu 

paladin ou sorcière ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Février 2012)

Paladin.

Tu joues à Skyrim ?


----------



## LeProf (11 Février 2012)

Oui !! Un must have !!

Connais-tu la série des combats mission ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Février 2012)

Ça ne me dit rien ...

Tu joues à CoD 4 sur Mac OS ?


----------



## LeProf (11 Février 2012)

à COD4 oui, mais sur PC 

plutôt XBOX, PS ou Wii ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Février 2012)

PlayStation, je suis fan de SONY : portable, télé, console, lecteur blu-ray, camescopes, hi-fi 
J'ai juste l'iMac et mon DSLR qui ne sont pas de chez Sony.

Tu crois qu'Apple va réussir à se renouveler cette année ?


----------



## ziommm (11 Février 2012)

Je pense qu'on aura droit à une suite logique, plutôt qu'un renouvellement.

Tu penses qu'Obama sera réélu ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2012)

Allez, j'ose un pronostic : Oui, l'actuel président des États-Unis sera réélu.

Et en France, le président Nicolas ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Février 2012)

Hem Hem, j'ai des doutes.

Y'a des bonnes bouteilles chez Nicolas ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2012)

Sans doute de la bonne eau.

Tu préfères les plages de sable ou les plages de galets.


----------



## thunderheart (12 Février 2012)

Plutôt sable.

Il neige chez toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Février 2012)

Non, grand soleil mais on se les gèle.

Tu regardes AutoMoto ou Telefoot ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2012)

Non.

Ton émission favorite quand tu étais gosse c'était quoi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Février 2012)

Les MiniKeums sur France 3 et F3X.

Ton personnage Star Wars préféré ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2012)

R2-D2

Ton film favori ?


----------



## Chris017 (12 Février 2012)

Scarface 

Mer ou montagne?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Février 2012)

Les montagnes à côté de la mer 

Ville ou banlieue ou campagne ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2012)

Campagne.

Compagne ou compagnon ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2012)

Compagne.

Est-ce que ce serait stupide d'acheter un Mac Pro 2010 en 2012 ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Février 2012)

Pour un modèle de base, oui car on trouve quasi la même puissance sur l'iMac 27" i7. Mais pour les gammes haut-dessus, non car il n'existe pas de processeur au-dessus voire équivalent.

Tu t'achèterais un Mac Pro à 15 000e si tu en avais les moyens ?


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Février 2012)

Non

Tu achèterais quoi avec 15000 euros ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Février 2012)

Je les garderai pour pouvoir investir dans un appart plus tard, je suis encore étudiant 

Tu as ta carte d'électeur ?


----------



## Membre 166078 (12 Février 2012)

Oui.

Quel est ton loisir favori ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Février 2012)

Ecouter de la musique (entre autres)

Bon week-end ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2012)

Assez oui.

Bonne matinée ?


----------



## Chris017 (13 Février 2012)

Pourrie!!

Ils recrutent dans ta boîte?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2012)

Des raviolis.

Tu joues au bowling ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Février 2012)

De temps en temps.
C'est toujours une bonne partie de poilade.

Ton meilleur score au bowling ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2012)

137.

Tu utilises quel style pour le forum ?


----------



## Membre 166078 (13 Février 2012)

-- MacGeneration 2.6.

Qu'as-tu mangé ce midi ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2012)

De la soupe.

Qu'elle est ta préférée ?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Février 2012)

La soupe de pois cassé


Tu fais quoi en premier lorsque tu rentres chez toi le soir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Février 2012)

J'enlève mes chaussures.

La première chose que tu fais quand tu te réveilles ?


----------



## Chris017 (13 Février 2012)

je bois un café bien serré 

la 1ère chose que tu fais lorsque tu arrives au bureau?


----------



## macpan (13 Février 2012)

je bois un café bien serré

La dernière chose avant de quitter le bureau?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Février 2012)

Je n'oublie pas le DD de sauvegarde !!

la première chose que tu fais quand tu montes dans ta voiture


----------



## Membre 166078 (13 Février 2012)

Je règle le siège conducteur à ma taille.

Ton jeu vidéo favori ?


----------



## Chris017 (13 Février 2012)

J'allume une cigarette (et oui!!)

Fou du volant ou conducteur modèle?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Février 2012)

Toasted 
Conducteur modèle, je tiens trop à mes points.

Tu as quoi comme voiture ?


----------



## Chris017 (13 Février 2012)

407... (ou aspirateur à permis...)

...et toi?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Février 2012)

Classe C

Tu as fait un bonhomme de neige cet hiver ?


----------



## Membre 166078 (13 Février 2012)

Non.

Aimes-tu le ski ?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Février 2012)

Malgré toute ma jeunesse en montagne j'en ai jamais fait...

J'ai 30 mètres carrés de carrelage à poser dans mon salon tu viens m'aider ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Février 2012)

Ça marche, mais je suis de Paris, tu viens me chercher en voiture ? 

Tu manges souvent des pâtes ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Février 2012)

Très souvent.

Al dente ou bien cuites ?


----------



## Membre 166078 (13 Février 2012)

Al dente.

Ton plat de pâtes favori ?


----------



## LeProf (13 Février 2012)

Pene Rigate sauce tomate et boulette de viande ... un soupçon de parmigiano et de gruyère rappé.

Que pense-tu de la série MAD MEN ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Février 2012)

Jamais vue.

Tu nous fait le pitch ?


----------



## LeProf (13 Février 2012)

Ok 
Analyse de la société américaine des années 60's au travers de l'évolution d'une agence de publicité et de ses employés. Thèmes abordés: les rapports hommes/femmes, la cigarette, l'alcool, la condition des noirs américains...
Série très remarquée par son ambiance, ses décors et son esthétisme.

ca te branche ?


----------



## Chris017 (13 Février 2012)

Oui!!

Bordeaux ou vins de Loire?


----------



## LeProf (13 Février 2012)

Bordeaux

Alors MacGé .... ça te plait ?


----------



## Chris017 (13 Février 2012)

oui, j'y apprends à me servir de mon Mac!! 

...hmm, manque d'imagination là..
Si, que comptes tu faire ce soir?? Internet ou télé?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Février 2012)

Non, je bosse mes maths ! 

Tu as bien mangé ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2012)

Oui, merci. Steak+frites et salade pour la verdure.

Tu as déjà abordé une fille dans une BU ?

(Bon courage à badmonkeyman pour les maths ).


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Février 2012)

(merci  )
Non, jamais mais il y en a de belles créatures :love:

Tu vas souvent à la bibliothèque ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2012)

Oui. 

Et toi ?


----------



## LeProf (14 Février 2012)

Non, pas trop le temps ... et puis je préfère acheter mes bouquins pour pouvoir les relire quand j'en ai envi 

Livre papier ou ebook ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Février 2012)

Papier.

As-tu un micro-ondes ?


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Février 2012)

Oui.

As-tu déjà visité l'Asie ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Février 2012)

Non jamais allé de ce côté. 

Il neige chez toi ?


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Février 2012)

J'aimerai bien 

Pourquoi la tour de Pise est-elle penchée ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Février 2012)

Les avis sont partagés sur un défaut de fondation ou du au terrain. 

Tu l'as déjà visitée ?

Ps : à Nancy il neige.


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Février 2012)

J'aimerai bien  (c'est une réponse bateau comme tu l'auras remarqué)

Parlant de bateau justement, as-tu le pied marin ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Février 2012)

Pas vraiment, par temps calme ça passe mais dès que ça s'agite un peu, je me sens mal.

Tu as déjà fait de la plongée ?


----------



## Chris017 (14 Février 2012)

Non, trop peur de me noyer! 

Es-tu sur Macgé...au bureau?


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Février 2012)

Grilled 

Est-ce déontologiquement mal ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Février 2012)

Non pas du tout. 

Verre de contact ou lunettes ?


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Février 2012)

Aucun des deux mon capitaine ! 12 à chaque oeil 

Lentilles du Puy ou Lentilles vertes du Berry ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2012)

Celles de Carrefour.

Fonds d'artichaut ou coeurs d'artichaut ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Février 2012)

Pas artichaut du tout 

Végétarien ou pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2012)

J'ai des moments.

Ta viande favorite ?


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Février 2012)

Un filet d'entrecote à point/saignant :love: (cf. la viande du restaurant L'Entrecote à Bordeaux)

Avec ou sans sauce les frites au Mc Do/Quick/KFC/... ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Février 2012)

Je ne suis pas très macdo... Mais plutôt sauce. 

Ta radio c'est plutôt quoi ?


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Février 2012)

... heu ça dépend...
Europe1 le matin
RMC pour le sport
Virgin Radio / RTL2 pour la musique
Radio Classique / FIP pour la détente

Le soir, plutôt TV ou livre ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Février 2012)

Les deux, et parfois en même temps.

Lis tu des BD's ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Février 2012)

oui j'en possède plusieurs centaines

c'est quoi ta série préférée ?


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Février 2012)

Actuellement c'est How I Met Your Mother... "classic"

Que penses-tu de l'arrêt de Dr House ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Février 2012)

Jamais regardé j'ai pas la télé...

Et ça te manque pas ?? 
disent les gens en me prenant pour un demeuré


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Février 2012)

J'ai pas regardé la saison 7 encore. Et je ne le regarde pas à la TV... 

Mais t'as la radio au moins ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Février 2012)

Ouais, mais j'écoute rarement ...

Tu bois du lait ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Février 2012)

J'adore le lait

Tu aimes la bière ?


----------



## LeProf (14 Février 2012)

Oui !

Ricard ou 51 ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Février 2012)

Aucun des deux, plutôt whisky

T'as sommeil ce soir ?


----------



## LeProf (14 Février 2012)

Non, pas vraiment.

T'aimes bien Johnny Cash ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Février 2012)

Pas vraiment, c'est un genre particulier. 

Tu aimes les sushi ?


----------



## duthen-mac (14 Février 2012)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Pas vraiment, c'est un genre particulier.
> 
> Tu aimes les sushi ?



Les animaux sont mes amis... et je ne mange pas mes amis! 

Comment te sens-tu lorsque je dis ça?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Février 2012)

Rien, j'ai autres choses à l'esprit.

Tu as fait quoi aujourd'hui ?


----------



## ziommm (15 Février 2012)

Pas grand chose, j'ai bossé sur un logo perso, continué une formation sur le référencement web, et je me suis mis à jour sur quelques épisodes de séries que j'avais loupé.

Et tu comptes faire quoi aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2012)

J'ai un certain nombre de choses à faire.

Tu aimes cette musique ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Février 2012)

Nn pas trop. Je suis plutôt pop

Tu sais dessiner ?


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Février 2012)

Oui, mais des choses simples : des carrés, des cercles, et des stickmen, mais même eux sont difformes... 

C'est moi ou la politique en France aujourd'hui c'est UNIQUEMENT une histoire de personne et non de... politique ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Février 2012)

Complètement, c'est à celui qui mentira le mieux qui accédera à la présidentielle.

Tu regarderas le meeting du président ce soir ?


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Février 2012)

"lol" 
Je lirai et écouterai les innombrables débriefing demain sur les mots de liaison utilisés qui voudront dire si oui ou non il aura un 2ème enfant avec Carla ou si elle le quittera s'il n'est plus président 

D'ailleurs, y a quoi à la TV ce soir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Février 2012)

Je crois qu'il Grey's Anatomy sur la Une ... Pas sur.

Tu as acheté quoi pendant les soldes ?


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Février 2012)

Un gilet bleu... vintage... 
ça rend bien avec une chemise ou un T-shirt noir 

Elles ont eu l'air d'avoir moins de succès que d'habitude les soldes non ?


----------



## LeProf (15 Février 2012)

Je n'en sais rien, j'y vais jamais 

Quelle est ta musique de film préférée ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Février 2012)

Il y en a tellement ... Quasi toutes les musiques d'Hans Zimmer, de Howard Shore, de John Williams, de Steve Jablonsky, de Harry Gregson Williams, de Joe Hisaishi et de James Horner. 
Il y a pas loin de 7go de BO sur mon iPod.

18h30 ! Apéro ?


----------



## LeProf (15 Février 2012)

Effectivement, tu fais bien de me le rappeler !!!

Qu'est-ce que tu bois ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Février 2012)

Tous les soirs je bois ma pression. 

Tu as lu le livre sur Steve Jobs ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Février 2012)

Non, je n'aime pas les livres autobiographiques.

Le dernier livre que t'as lu ?


----------



## Chris017 (15 Février 2012)

Codes, la grande aventure, de Pierre Berloquin

Lecture ou écriture?


----------



## LeProf (15 Février 2012)

Lecture, bien que l'écriture me tenterai... mais je n'ai pas assez de temps.

Gin tonic ou Vodka orange ?


----------



## Chris017 (15 Février 2012)

Vodka orange!!

tu en payes une??


----------



## LeProf (15 Février 2012)

allez, c'est ma tournée.

Et après ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Février 2012)

Bière évidemment ! 

Tu es déjà monté sur la tour Eiffel ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Février 2012)

Oui !! deux fois..

Tu est déjà allé au Grand Canyon ?


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Février 2012)

Pas encore... par contre j'prendrai  bien un Gin Tonic moi 

T'intéresses-tu, même un minimum, au Hockey sur Glace Nord Américain (la NHL) ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (16 Février 2012)

Yeaah, eux ça les gênes pas de jouer sur la glace !

Ca risque d'être mal vu de demander à des clients de payer leur dettes en allant chez eux avec une batte de base-ball ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Février 2012)

Mouais, ça risque, surtout s'ils sont équipés aussi 

Aimes-tu regarder les compétitions de curling ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Février 2012)

Pas vraiment, je ne comprends pas ce sport.

Tu joues au PMU ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Février 2012)

Non


Tu fais du cheval ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Février 2012)

J'ai fais du poney quand j'étais gosse.

Tu as déjà fait du Quad ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Février 2012)

Oui j'en ai eu plusieurs. .Voir mon avatar..

Pour les vacances tu est plutôt plage ou promenade ?


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Février 2012)

mmmmh ça dépend.... promenade sur la plage ? 

Tu fais quoi chez toi quand il pleut "comme vache qui pisse" ?


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Février 2012)

je bosse sur mon mac (même qd il fait beau d'ailleurs) 


qu'as tu prevu pour les vacances d'ete?


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Février 2012)

J'viens te voir à Barcelone 

Pourquoi le ciel est bleu ? (en fait je le sais mais c'est pour me la péter... :rateau: )


----------



## LeProf (16 Février 2012)

C'est peut-être mieux comme cela ...

As-tu d'autres questions existentielles ?


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Février 2012)

oui j'en ai plein

d'où vient le vent?


----------



## LeProf (16 Février 2012)

De ton postérieur!! On t'a pourtant déjà répété de ne pas abuser du cassoulet ! 

Plutôt tarot ou belote ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Février 2012)

Tarot, je ne sais pas joué à la belote.

T'en penses quoi de Mac OS 10.8 ?


----------



## ziommm (16 Février 2012)

Meh, j'ai déjà pas suivi pour Lion, alors celui des montagnes, encore moins, je garde mon Leopard des neiges.

TU joues souvent à des jeux de société ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Février 2012)

Oui tarot parfois. 

Tu loues beaucoup de films ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2012)

Non.

Estimes-tu avoir suffisamment de compétences pour séduire des femmes ?


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Février 2012)

J'vais me marier donc ceci ne rentre pas dans le cadre de mes questions existentielles abordé par LeProf.

Parlant de question existentielles, pensez vous que l'on a tous un double quasi parfait qui existe/a existé/existera sur terre ? (un peu comme Olivier Giroud et Benoît Costil en L1, les sportifs reconnaîtront)


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Février 2012)

Aucune idée, je ne les connaissais même pas avant d'avoir chercher sur le net. Mais par contre Malika Ménard, l'ex de Benoit Costil ... Rrrr ! :love: 

Tu aimes le foot ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2012)

La Coupe du Monde et la Coupe d'Europe des nations. Je suis pas trop les championnats nationaux.

Testes-tu régulièrement la sécurité de ton ordinateur ?


----------



## LeProf (17 Février 2012)

Pas du tout.

Quel est pour toi l'image de l'ordinateur parfait ?


PS: 


Simbouesse a dit:


> *J'vais me marier* donc ceci ne rentre pas dans le cadre de mes questions existentielles abordé par LeProf.



Et bien, félicitation


----------



## Powerdom (17 Février 2012)

Pour moi le mac tendrait vers l'ordinateur parfait. mais je n'ai aucune objectivité dans ce domaine...

tu fais quoi aujourd'hui ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h09 ----------




Simbouesse a dit:


> J'vais me marier



Et félicitations également :love: :love:


----------



## LeProf (17 Février 2012)

Je glande, matte un film/séries ou deux, un peu de lecture et de la zik ! 

Ca sert à ça les vacances, non ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Février 2012)

Ouais, j'adhère ta façon de penser.

Tu m'aides à trouver un job d'été pour ces grandes vacances ?


----------



## LeProf (17 Février 2012)

Pourquoi pas !

Quelles sont tes compétences ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2012)

J'ai un grand sexe.

Tu joues encore à tes vieux jeux ?


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Février 2012)

J'ai un jeu de tarot qui commence à dater, et oui, j'y joue encore ! 

Pour toi, travailler c'est avant tout payer le loyer ou c'est un plaisir / une passion / un challenge ?


----------



## LeProf (17 Février 2012)

Une vocation, même si au départ je pensais faire autre chose.... Tombé par hasard dedans, après 3 ans de maitre aux., j'ai passé mon CAPES, et maintenant cela fait 16 ans que j'enseigne.

Que penses-tu de la PSVita ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2012)

Ça ne m'intéresse pas.

Tu penses combien de fois par jour au sexe ?


----------



## ziommm (17 Février 2012)

Je ne pourrais compter, c'est le genre de pensée qui s'inscrit dans la continuité.

T'as combien de paires de chaussures ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Février 2012)

2, une paire de chaussure Timberland et une paire de basket Nike.

Tu suis la F1 ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Février 2012)

Non pas du tout. 

Goto ça évoque quoi pour toi ?


----------



## macpan (17 Février 2012)

Le Togo en verlan.

Et IF THEN?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Février 2012)

Un vieux cours d'anglais.

Tu es fort au badminton ?


----------



## macpan (18 Février 2012)

Assez, sans me vanter je peux lancer le volant à plus de 17m 33 de hauteur et toucher la queue d'une galinette cendrée les yeux bandés.

Et toi au Jokari ?


----------



## Simbouesse (18 Février 2012)

... BOUM ... 
*fans les dents*
:rateau:

Et au lancer de charentaises ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Février 2012)

Ooh me lance pas la dessus, j'ai un certificat international de lancer de charentaise ! 

Tu t'es réveillé à quelle heure ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Février 2012)

07:00

tu as fait quoi ce matin ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Février 2012)

J'ai bidouillé le GPS de mon père.

Que penses-tu de Kate Upton ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2012)

Qu'elle est pas mal.

Tu veux quoi pour ton goûter ?


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Février 2012)

des tapas 

ça te dirait un WE sur Barcelone?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2012)

Ouais mais si tu payes.

Ta farce favorite ?


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Février 2012)

j'offre le logis c'est deja pas mal 
sinon coussin peteur!

as tu deja prevu tes vacances d'ete?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Février 2012)

Ouaip, je vais essayer de trouver un job d'été.

Tu prévois tes vacances à l'avance ou sur le moment ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Février 2012)

Plutot sur le moment. là je crois que j'ai trouvé a Barcelone 

tu fais tes courses le dimanche ?


----------



## ziommm (18 Février 2012)

Bah oui, c'est toujours le dimanche qu'on se rend compte qu'il y a plus de PQ ou de bouffe pour les chats.

Tu aimes poser des questions gênantes ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2012)

Parfois.

Est-ce exagéré si un homme de 34 ans sort avec une femme de 19 ans ?


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Février 2012)

non pas du tout si on se met à la place du mec de 34 

pquoi cette question?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2012)

Comme ça.

Tu as été voir le film/documentaire _" Félins"_ au cinéma ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Février 2012)

Non. 

Tu sais coudre ?


----------



## LeProf (18 Février 2012)

Pas du tout !

Et repasser ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Février 2012)

Oui, c'est moi qui repasse chez moi.

Tu utilises quoi comme lecteur multimédia (VLC, Quicktime Player...) ?


----------



## kolargol31 (19 Février 2012)

Movist (c'est assez nouveau) et aussi VLC bien sur! 


a quoi te sers ta machine?
(exclusivement à surfer ou pour des travaux consequents?)


----------



## ziommm (19 Février 2012)

Elle me sert à presque tout : Ecole (infographie), projets perso, petits boulots (web, graphismes), divertissement, jeux, je la trimbale aussi quand je fais quelques dépannages informatiques chez des amis.

Tu utilises beaucoup de marque pages sur ton navigateur ?


----------



## kolargol31 (19 Février 2012)

non pas trop

quel navigateur utilises tu courament ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Février 2012)

Principalement safari, mais chrome pour aller sur les sites anglais ou espagnol à cause de son très bon système de traduction. 

Tu utilises garage band ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Février 2012)

Pour extraire la musique de vidéo de youtube, oui 

Tu utilises iMovie ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2012)

Oui, pour mes petites séquences

Tu utilises Aperture ?


----------



## ziommm (19 Février 2012)

Oui, jusque maintenant.

Tu utilises des cure-dents ?


----------



## Simbouesse (19 Février 2012)

Nan, j'me suis déjà fait mal à la gencive à cause d'eux... :rateau:

Te sens-tu concerné par le recyclage des déchets ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Février 2012)

Oui, c'est en faisant "un geste plus un geste et c'est ma Terre qui va mieux" 
Plus sérieusement, oui je trie mes déchets et je fais attention à ce que j'achète.

Tu crois que la voiture 100% électrique est une bonne alternative ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2012)

Non.

Tu te fais pas chier le dimanche ?


----------



## Simbouesse (19 Février 2012)

Oui. Il faut que la R&D automobile et dans l'énergie se concentre pour faire des voitures 100% électrique avec une autonomie convenable sans trimballer des batteries de 2 tonnes. On en est capable je pense...

Es-tu pour ou contre le nucléaire, ou est-ce plus compliqué que cela ?

EDIT : grilled XD


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2012)

C'est plus compliqué que ça !

Tu aimes les steaks grillés ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Février 2012)

Oh oui, j'adore ça 

Courtepaille, Buffalo Grill ou Hippopotamus ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Février 2012)

Aucun des trois...

La dernière fois que tu as assisté à un concert c'était pour voir qui ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2012)

Sandrine Dicaire

As-tu vu et entendu battre les tambours japonais (Kodo) ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2012)

Je les ai vus et entendus.

Jadorerai m'essayer au tambour japonais, et toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Février 2012)

Pas vraiment non...

Tu bosses demain?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2012)

J'ai quelques affaires à traiter.

Tu as un homme de confiance, un bras droit ?


----------



## LeProf (19 Février 2012)

Pas du tout.

Plutôt Tex Avery ou Walt Disney ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Février 2012)

Walt Disney  Je suis fan !

Dure semaine en perspective ?


----------



## LeProf (19 Février 2012)

Non, c'est les vacances 

Toujours pas couché ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Février 2012)

Suis plutôt assis au boulot devant les écrans 

As-u passé un bon week-end ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Février 2012)

ué ca c'est bien passé.

Es-tu content de reprendre le taff ce lundi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Février 2012)

Oui, même si ça me les brise un peu d'aller en cours mais je sens que ce semestre va être différent.

Tu joues au sudoku ?


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Février 2012)

non pas du tout

es tu fan de l'ipad?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Février 2012)

Pas plus que ça, je préfère les MBA aux iPad.

Tu as une tablette tactile ?


----------



## pimousse42 (20 Février 2012)

Non pas vraiment, j'ai un iphone.

*Tu peux me passer un mouchoir ?*


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Février 2012)

non debrouilles toi... 

tu es malade?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Février 2012)

Non, je suis rarement malade.

Tu joues à Minecraft ?


----------



## iteeth (20 Février 2012)

Pas du tout ! Je suis plutôt jeux en dur plutôt que derrière un écran !
C'est quoi ton jeu favori ?


----------



## Powerdom (20 Février 2012)

Pose une question à la personne suivante. 

Qu'aimerais tu que je te pose comme question?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Février 2012)

Je ne sais pas, mais je sais quelle question je vais poser à la personne suivante 

Tu mesures combien ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2012)

1.72&#1084;

La musique que tu écoutes souvent ces temps-ci ?


----------



## Powerdom (20 Février 2012)

J'écoute une radio qui s'appelle Couleur 3. C'est une radio Suisse. 

Tu es plutôt basket ou chaussures de ville ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Février 2012)

Basket, je suis souvent en retard donc je cours. 

Et toi ?


----------



## kolargol31 (21 Février 2012)

ça varie mais je suis un cas plus que particulier 

sinon costume ou jogging?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Février 2012)

Moi c'est jeans et chemise

Tu es collectionneur ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2012)

Oui de timbres et de cartes anciennes.

Quelle est ta prochaine destination vacances ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Février 2012)

NY  mais j'ai pas de thune..

Tu m'avances le billet d'avion ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2012)

Et ta soeur.

Tu bois quoi en mangeant ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2012)

du Château la Pompe

Quelle bière bois-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2012)

De la Leffe.

Tu aimes la pils ?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Février 2012)

Pas trop

Tu connais les noms de tes arrières grands parents ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2012)

Non.

Tu connais/utilises Anki ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2012)

Non, mais Anker le peintre de Ins 

Connais-tu ton pays ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Février 2012)

Je connais l'histoire de la France mais pas en détail. 

Tu étais bon en histoire/géographie au collège ?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Février 2012)

Oui pour l'histoire. Moins la géo. 

Qui passe son bac cette année sur ce fil ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2012)

Pas moi.

Tu voudrais vivre dans quelle ville ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Février 2012)

NY ou Québec.

Tu veux une crêpe ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2012)

Non merci.

Tu veux une tarte ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Février 2012)

Oui si c'est fruit rouge. 

Tu as des plantes vertes chez toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Février 2012)

Oui ma mère a la main verte.

Tu as pris froid cet hiver ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Février 2012)

j'ai eu froid, mais j'ai pas pris froid

tu es souvent malade ?


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Février 2012)

on peux dire ça car j'ai une maladie chronique (handicapé inside)

que penses tu de l'implication d'APPLE pour les personnes handicapés?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Février 2012)

Que c'est juste une question d'image.

Tu t'intéresses à l'architecture ?


----------



## Simbouesse (22 Février 2012)

Comment ne pas dans une ville comme Paris :love:

Parlant d'architecture, tu connais Ted Mosby, the architecte ?


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Février 2012)

il est connu seulement par les fans de la serie 

tu adores cette serie (How I met ur mother?)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2012)

Je connais pas tellement.

Quelle est la meilleure berline allemande actuellement ?


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Février 2012)

La mercedes classe R 

Quelle est la plus belle version de la Golf ?


----------



## Powerdom (23 Février 2012)

La première GTI

Tu fais des sauvegardes tous les combien ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Février 2012)

euh... :rateau: 

tu fais combien d'exemplaires de tes sauvegardes ?


----------



## ziommm (23 Février 2012)

3, en comptant "l'original" sur ma machine.

Tu utilises encore des CD-R 700MB ?


----------



## Simbouesse (23 Février 2012)

Des quoi ?! :rateau:

Personne n'a jamais trouvé un autre moyen de faire fuir les oiseaux que de mettre des CD-R 700MB pendus aux branches des cerisiers ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2012)

J'ai des chats si tu veux.

Tu aimes les film Se7en ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Février 2012)

Connais pas.

Tu nous en dis un peu plus ?


----------



## Powerdom (23 Février 2012)

je ne connais pas non plus

Tu nous en dit un peu plus ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2012)

Société spécialisée dans les films asiatiques, il me semble.

Quelle est selon toi la marque qui propose le meilleur ou un très bon rapport qualité / prix pour un SSD ?


----------



## Simbouesse (23 Février 2012)

Mac Do !
On parle bien d'un *S*uper *S*andwich qui *D*éboîte ?

Pour toi, qu'est-ce qui fait le succès du Big Mac ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Février 2012)

Son goût ! Souvent imité mais jamais égalé 

tu prends quoi comme menu au mcdo ?


----------



## ziommm (24 Février 2012)

Jamais de menu, 5 cheeseburgers (eurodeals).

T'en pense quoi du Quick ?


----------



## mistik (24 Février 2012)

Je préfère McDonald's à Quick mais l'un dans l'autre ce n'est que de la restauration rapide.

Quel repas feras-tu le 21 décembre 2012 s'il s'avérait être le dernier (en te mettant en quelque sorte dans la peau d'un condamné à mort) ?


----------



## Simbouesse (24 Février 2012)

J'sais pas, c'est un vendredi, donc peut être un resto ou une brasserie et ensuite boire un coup dans un bar avec quelques amis.

Et le lendemain on sera toujours vivant. Tu y crois ?


----------



## mistik (24 Février 2012)

Demain nous serons toujours vivant et en plus on  aura bien mangé la veille !

Crois-tu que l'énergie renouvelable permettra dans les 50 ans à venir de remplacer totalement l'électricité issue des centrales nucléaires et de l'énergie fossile ?


----------



## Simbouesse (24 Février 2012)

Techniquement c'est possible, mais il faudrait que le loobying cesse...
Et ça par contre même dans 50 ans... 

Le retour au troc pourrait être une solution ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Février 2012)

Pourquoi pas.

Tu échangerais ton Mac contre mon iPod ?


----------



## Simbouesse (24 Février 2012)

Mouhahahaha !

Mon MacBook, c'est mon 1er ordinateur perso. Acheté avec mes sous à moi après avoir bossé 48h/semaine pendant 1 mois (2 jobs d'été, un le jour, un la nuit).
Je ne le changerai que lorsqu'il rendra l'âme !

C'est quoi comme iPod ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Février 2012)

Un iPod Touch 1ère génération, acheté avec les sous que ma grand mère m'a filé pour mon anniversaire 

Tu sais jouer à Guitar Hero ?


----------



## Simbouesse (24 Février 2012)

J'ai déjà essayé avec des potes... au chant ça va, à la batterie c'est un peu plus folklo...
Pas test la guitare parce que... disons... que les "potes" de l'époque étaient assez.... narcissique "guitar Heroe" parlant... La guitare je préfère mon électro acoustique :love:

Tu joues d'un instrument ?


----------



## mistik (24 Février 2012)

A vent : on dit que je n'arrête pas de parler !

Combien de printemps te reste-t-il à vivre et à découvrir ? (Cf boutade librement inspirée du film avec Fernandel dont voici un extrait avec le fantôme : *François 1er*).


----------



## Simbouesse (24 Février 2012)

Au moins autant d'été, à 1 unité près... 

Parlant de Fernandel, tu aimes l'huile d'olive ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Février 2012)

J'adore.

Et le parmesan ?


----------



## Simbouesse (24 Février 2012)

J'adore.

Et le pesto ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Février 2012)

Yeahhhh

Et la Coppa ?


----------



## Simbouesse (24 Février 2012)

Arf... :love: ils sont forts ces italiens...

Le meilleur italien où tu ais mangé ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (24 Février 2012)

Bistrot Romain.... Mais bon c'est pas tant grâce a la nourriture, bien que le risotto fut très bon,  que grâce a la qualité de la soirée ^^

J'ai pas d'idée de question....

Alors:

Le pire italien?


----------



## mistik (24 Février 2012)

--> Mussolini.

Quel est le pire Allemand ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Février 2012)

---) Adolphe H. 

Tu es né dans quelle ville ?


----------



## kolargol31 (24 Février 2012)

Albi

où tu te vois finir tes jours?


----------



## mistik (24 Février 2012)

6 pieds sous terre.

De mémoire, quel est ton plus beau cadeau ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Février 2012)

Mouarf, le plus beau cadeau reçu, c'est la vie 

Ton pire cadeau ?


----------



## mistik (24 Février 2012)

thunderheart a dit:


> Mouarf, le plus beau cadeau reçu, c'est la vie
> 
> Ton pire cadeau ?


... que j'ai reçu : un hélicoptère téléguidé pour mes ... 16 ans. 

Es-tu plutôt montagne ou mer ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Février 2012)

Montagne.

Tu préfères Sister Act 1 ou Sister Act 2 ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2012)

Je n'ai vu ni l'un ni l'autre.

Tout est sous contrôle ?


----------



## mistik (25 Février 2012)

Oui, car pour l'instant tout va bien et rien ne va plus.

--> Quel est le film d'amour qui t'a le plus marqué ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Février 2012)

L'Empire Contre Attaque. 

Quoi c'est pas une histoire d'amour? Le Roi Lion alors 

=> Et c'est quoi le film d'amour le plus niais que tu ais vue?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Février 2012)

Twilight :casse: tellement naze ce film..

Il y a un film qui t'intéresse au cinéma actuellement ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Février 2012)

Millenium, nouvelle version.

Quoi d'neuf docteur ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2012)

RAS. Je vous recommande Millenium au cinéma.

Que penses-tu des produits OWC pour Mac ?


----------



## mistik (25 Février 2012)

No lo sé !

--> Que faire en cas d'attaque nucléaire ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Février 2012)

Sortir le barbecue, il risque de faire chaud 

Tu regardais la série Friends ?


----------



## mistik (25 Février 2012)

Laconiquement je répondrais que non.

--> Que penses-tu des brevets FRAND relevés à la sauce Apple ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2012)

Rien.

Tu vas encore sur IRC ?


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Février 2012)

Non et je n'ai jamais été voir ce qu'il y avait.

Tu mets ton portefeuille dans quelle poche ?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Février 2012)

Poche intérieur de ma veste. 

Comme revue informatique tu lis quoi ?


----------



## Simbouesse (26 Février 2012)

Dans mon sac à dos (où se trouve mon PC portable pro) ou ma sacoche (WE / sorties / vacances) . Tout dépend du moment quoi 

Tu es plutôt Carte d'Identité, Permis ou Passeport quand on te demande un justificatif d'identité ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Février 2012)

Ma CId est la plus simple d'accès dans mon larfeuille qui se trouve dans la poche gauche intérieure de mon blouson.

As tu passé un bon we ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Février 2012)

Bof, j'ai passé mon temps à pieuter .. Dur semaine.

Et toi ?


----------



## meskh (26 Février 2012)

J'ai recâblé mon home studio, plein les pattes ....

Y'a quoi au menu ce soir ?


----------



## ziommm (26 Février 2012)

Bof bof, trop crevé pour sortir, alors je suis resté chez moi. J'ai regardé (encore) Game of Thrones, j'ai continué à tester une paire d'enceinte que je viens d'acheter, et j'ai glandé, surtout.

Habituellement, ils ressemblent à quoi tes week-end ?

EDIT : Meh, spotted. ^^"

Ça fera deux questions pour le prochain


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Février 2012)

@ meskh : Gratin de pâtes et salade.

@ ziommm : vendredi soir, je sors boire un verre avec 2 - 3 potes. Samedi, je vais chez ma soeur à St Germain en Laye. Dimanche, glandouille 

Tu cuisines bien ?


----------



## meskh (26 Février 2012)

Carrément, 4 étoiles au Micro-Ondes of Single Contest 

Pourquoi tu vas voter ?


----------



## mistik (26 Février 2012)

Pour suivre le mouvement général.

--> Est-ce que le général Boulanger a bien fait de se suicider ?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Février 2012)

Je savais même pas qu'il était mort...

Et toi tu as peur de mourir ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (26 Février 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je savais même pas qu'il était mort...
> 
> Et toi tu as peur de mourir ?



Ca va, je l'attends de pied ferme la faucheuse. 

A part ça, Madame va bien?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Février 2012)

Non, elle est de mauvaise humeur soit disant à cause de moi :hein:

T'en penses quoi du tout nouveau Xperia S de SONY ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Février 2012)

Rien, je ne sais pas ce que c'est. 

Tu bois beaucoup de café ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (27 Février 2012)

Normalement oui, mais là y en a plus, je te raconte pas la matinée!

Fromage ou dessert?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Février 2012)

À 9h07 du mat ? mais ça va bien oui ?  
Barman, un café serré siouplait. 

Tu l'as vu le film The Artist ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Février 2012)

Non pas vu.

J'ai loupé quelque chose ?


----------



## mistik (27 Février 2012)

Sûrement ! 

--> Quel est le meilleur acteur de cinéma français actuellement selon toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Février 2012)

Pas facile comme question ! L'acteur qui m'est venu tout de suite à l'esprit est Tahar Rahim, pour sa prestation dans "Un prophète".

Et toi, lequel te viens à l'esprit ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (27 Février 2012)

Vincent Cassel, sans hésitation.

D'ailleurs, tu connais Kourtrajmé?


----------



## meskh (27 Février 2012)

C'est du Kung-Fu 

Et pourquoi tu ne tappes pas avec tes 10 doigts ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Février 2012)

Parce que je n'en ai pas l'habitude.

Il fait beau chez toi ?


----------



## Simbouesse (27 Février 2012)

Regarde par la fenêtre et tu verras... (cf. localisation)

Tu as entendu parlé de la théorie du "Big one", un énorme tremblement de terre, qui aurait lieu à New Madrid, Misouri ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (27 Février 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Regarde par la fenêtre et tu verras... (cf. localisation)
> 
> Tu as entendu parlé de la théorie du "Big one", un énorme tremblement de terre, qui aurait lieu à New Madrid, Misouri ?



Pas du tout, ce serait pour quand?


----------



## Simbouesse (27 Février 2012)

Oulà j'sais pas... :rateau:
En fait, ils disent qu'il est (peut être) prévu un méga tremblement de terre, qui devait se produire vers Los Angeles (déjà régulièrement le lieu de secousses sismiques). Sauf qu'ils ont découvert, suite à un tremblement de terre de magnitude 4 (pas grand chose quoi) qui s'est produit à New Madrid, Misouri, qu'il y a près de 200 ans, près de 1000 secousses d'une magnitude supérieure à 8 s'étaient produites dans un court laps de temps à cet endroit.
Du coup c'est la panique dans les agences de presses locales pour avoir les infos... 

T'as déjà vécu un tremblement de terre ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2012)

Oui, ça fait tout bizarre 

As-tu vu une vague scélérate ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2012)

Non mais j'ai du saucisson.

Tu prends souvent le train ?


----------



## Simbouesse (27 Février 2012)

Assez oui, surtout depuis que je n'ai plus de voiture...

Parlant de train, tu connais le Trans-Sibérien ?


----------



## meskh (27 Février 2012)

Oui mais c'est vraiment pas confortable 

T'as pas 100 balles ?


----------



## ziommm (27 Février 2012)

De ping-pong, si.

Tu te grattes souvent les fesses ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2012)

Pas souvent.

Quelle est la femme française la plus désirable ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (27 Février 2012)

Sans auncuns doute Bettencourt.

Et quel serait le partenaire idéal pour cette dernière?


----------



## meskh (27 Février 2012)

Roquencourt, il ne l'a pas plumée cette dame-là !!

Et qui serait le président le plus improbable ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (27 Février 2012)

Jules-Edouard Moustic.

Quelle serait LA présidente la plus improbable?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Février 2012)

Ségolène Royale. 

Tu vas voter ?


----------



## meskh (27 Février 2012)

Bah oui mais c'est ma fille qui fera un dessin pour mettre dans l'enveloppe 

Tu connais la formule du volume de la sphère ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Février 2012)

Non mais cela doit être balaise. 

Tu fumes?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Février 2012)

Parfois.

Fumer tue ?


----------



## meskh (27 Février 2012)

péter pue

tu preferes des bras en bois ou un nez de marsouin ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Février 2012)

Bah je mourrais pas de ça !

Tu roules vite ?


----------



## mistik (27 Février 2012)

Bien sûr que oui avec mon gros ventre lorsque saoul je tombe par terre.

-->Pourquoi nos femmes nous saoulent (parfois) ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (27 Février 2012)

Haha signe de Dieu, la mienne vient de me gonfler.. Sûrement parce qu'elles nous sont bien supérieures.

Ce ne serait pas plus simple un seul sexe?


----------



## meskh (27 Février 2012)

Ben, je n'en ai qu'un  si ce n'est pas ton cas, faut quand même consulter 

Y' a quoi demain à la cantine ?


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Février 2012)

Poulet 

Tu regardes la télévision ?


----------



## Simbouesse (27 Février 2012)

Kebab, Mc Do, Libanais, Italien... y a c'que tu veux dans le 5ème arrondissement ! 

Tu fais attention à ce que tu manges ?


----------



## mistik (27 Février 2012)

Non, car lorsque je mange je n'ai d'yeux que pour les jolies _demoiselles, euh non,_ dames (désolé ! Mais je trouve que "dame" cela vieillit un peu _la demoiselle_ qui existe en chaque femme).

--> A quoi selon toi ressemblera le continent européen dans cent ans ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Février 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Kebab, Mc Do, Libanais, Italien... y a c'que tu veux dans le 5ème arrondissement !
> 
> Tu fais attention à ce que tu manges ?



Toasted 
(Tu es à l'UPMC ?)

Elle n'a pas changé depuis des centaines de milliers d'année, elle ne va pas changer en 100 ans.

Tu as une marque de bière préférée ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2012)

http://www.pilsnerurquell.com/in

J'aimerai changer de pseudo, que penses-tu de Joe Six-pack ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Février 2012)

C'est original mais je préfère Matyu.

Tu es plus Xbox ou Playstation ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2012)

Je suis plus iPhone 4S, enfin quand je l'aurai. Je pense que j'installerai ce jeu ( j'ai un compte sur le store japonais ).

Tu joues à quoi sur iOS ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (28 Février 2012)

J'ai pas de iBidule 

Personne ne donne un iPad?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Février 2012)

Non,

Tu parles Allemand ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2012)

Oui je le parle

Que parles-tu comme autre(s) langue(s) ?


----------



## mistik (28 Février 2012)

L'espagnol.

--> Quels sont les pays composant les BRIC ? (notion économique)


----------



## Simbouesse (28 Février 2012)

Les légos.

T'as goûté le Dark Vador Burger de chez Quick ? (moi j'trouve ça flippant un burger noir...)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2012)

Moi-même a dit:


> Je suis plus iPhone 4S, enfin quand je l'aurai. Je pense que j'installerai ce jeu ( j'ai un compte sur le store japonais ).
> 
> Tu joues à quoi sur iOS ?



Restons simple, un iPhone 4, non S sera déjà bien et acheter un jeu pour le désinstaller 10 minutes après... Le seul _" jeu " _iOS que je pratiquais beaucoup était kanjibox.

Sinon je n'ai pas eu la chance de goûter le Dark Vador Burger de chez Quick

Tu lis quoi en ce moment ?


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2012)

Birdman de Mo Hayder

Tu as demandé quoi à Noël ?


----------



## Simbouesse (28 Février 2012)

Du pain.
(je me cite, lors du repas de Noël : "Est-ce que je pourrais avoir un morceau de pain s'il vous plaît ?". CQFD)

Pourquoi Samsung n'a-t-il pas fait mieux pour sa tablette Galaxy Note 10.1 ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Février 2012)

Parce qu'il a fait selon ses capacités. 

Quelle est la différence entre, et ferme la porte ?


----------



## Simbouesse (28 Février 2012)

La virgule est une ponctuation :mouais:

Comment ont été inventés les mots ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Février 2012)

Modifications des grognements 

Tu as un chien ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (28 Février 2012)

Non, 2 chats, ça se vaut!

Que penses tu de la mode?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2012)

Que c'est toujours la même chose.

Tu as peur du vide ?


----------



## Simbouesse (28 Février 2012)

AAAAAAAAAaaaaaah...

T'es-tu déjà perdu dans une grotte ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (28 Février 2012)

J'y suis toujours à vrai dire!

Pour la limace ne porte pas sa maison, elle?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Février 2012)

J'ai pas compris la question. 

Dans la rue, tu te retournes sur les jolies filles ?


----------



## Simbouesse (28 Février 2012)

Elle préfère le camping.

Comment en sommes nous venu à manger des escargots ??...
Parce que la toute première fois, c'était pas marqué que c'était délicieux avec de la bonne persillade hein ?!...

EDIT : Grilled...

@ Powerdom : cela m'arrive oui


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Février 2012)

Ça doit être le même homme qui a découvert que les huîtres étaient mangeables.. Il devait crever de faim 

Tu regardes la série Bref. de canal+ ?


----------



## mistik (28 Février 2012)

Non, je ne connais pas.

--> Es-tu gruyère ou emmental ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2012)

l'Emmental est fade

Sinon quel fromage te ferai plaisir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Février 2012)

Un morceau de Camembert.

Tu veux quoi comme apéro ?


----------



## mistik (28 Février 2012)

De l'eau ferrugineuse et des olives vertes.

--> Quel temps fera-t-il demain ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (28 Février 2012)

Ca dépend, t'habites où?


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2012)

Ben chez moi pardi ...

Dans 200 ans, y'aura encore des voitures ?


----------



## kolargol31 (28 Février 2012)

oui mais pas comme on les connait

d'ailleurs crois tu que l'on saura là ds 200 ans?


----------



## mistik (28 Février 2012)

oui, à partir du moment où l'on aura décrypté le génome de la tortue (Adwaita, fut une tortue géante des Seychelles morte avec un âge supérieur à 250 ans).

Que penses-tu de la technique de procréation FIV ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Février 2012)

Que nous avons fait beaucoup de progrès dans la science mais contre nature.

Et le clonage ?


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Février 2012)

Ca marche pas trop mal. Après, est ce qu'un deuxième moi serait bon pour le monde ? 

Tu aimerais être deux ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (29 Février 2012)

Bien sûr! Quel gain de temps 

Qui aurait le dessus, entre toi et ton clone?


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Février 2012)

Je ne sais pas. Le problème ait que tu n'aurais pas "accès" aux connaissances de ton clone à partir du moment où il commence à en développer sans toi. Et bonjour la galère avec ma fiancée... :mouais:

La biologie n'est-elle pas à la dérive en cherchant "sa" pierre philosophale ?
(clonage, développement d'un virus H5N1 transmissible d'homme à homme, etc.)


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Février 2012)

Si, tout le monde veut vivre éternellement.

Tu crois qu'un jour, l'homme voyagera dans l'espace ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (29 Février 2012)

Ne le fait-il pas déjà?


----------



## DarkMoineau (29 Février 2012)

Non. Il se balade en orbite terrestre. 

On a rien fait de nouveau depuis 1969 en vol habité :/


A quand le premier pas sur Mars?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (29 Février 2012)

En Mars, mais pas sûr.

A quand une nouvelle forme de vie?


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Février 2012)

Cela me paraît difficile. Ou peut être dans des milliers d'années. On atteint les limites de la physique (vitesse de la lumière, énergie des corps, etc.).

Ne pensez vous pas que toutes ces recherches, aussi intéressantes soient-elle, ne devraient pas passer avant l'exploration et la compréhension des phénomènes terrestres ?

Comme dirait mon père, au lieu d'aller voir ailleurs, on ferait mieux de regarder d'abord sous nos pieds...


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Février 2012)

Si mais va expliquer ça aux gens passionnés d'astronomie 

Tu vas suivre la keynote de mars ?


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Février 2012)

La quoi ? :rateau:

T'as déjà frôlé la mort ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (29 Février 2012)

La Keynote. Oui une fois, mais pas bien sûr que c'était elle. (2 questions, 2 réponses  )

Mieux vaut de la recherche astro-physique qu'un nouvel iPad, non?


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Février 2012)

Sûr... mais les finances ne viennent pas du même endroit... 

T'es-tu déjà posé la question d'où est venue la matière "utilisée" lors du Big Bang ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (29 Février 2012)

Jamais, et je continuerai dans ce sens. 

T'es tu déjà demandé d'où venait l'idée de "couleur"?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Février 2012)

Oui. Peut être qu'elle était déjà la sous une autre forme 

Tu as déjà lu les livres du de Raymond moody la vie après la vie ?

Édit : le suivant répond aux deux questions !


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (29 Février 2012)

Oui, quel excellent Polar! 

Tu as déjà vue "Guerre et Amour", de Woody Allen?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Février 2012)

Non.

Tu as déjà vu un ouragan en vrai ?


----------



## meskh (29 Février 2012)

Non

As tu déjà vécu les tremblements d'un tremblement de terre ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Février 2012)

Quand mon chien saute dans mon lit quand je dors oui.. 

Fraise tagada ou dragibus ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (29 Février 2012)

Schtroumpfs à la gélatine, mes favoris. 

T'es sûr que c'est de la graisse de porc qui permet de faire la gélatine?


----------



## mistik (29 Février 2012)

oui, ou à partir de bovin ou encore l'agar-agar.

--> Faut-il connaître son passé pour préparer le futur ?


----------



## macpan (29 Février 2012)

à présent j'm'en tape... 
des questions?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (29 Février 2012)

A quoi bon...

A quoi bon?


----------



## macpan (29 Février 2012)

l'aquoiboniste! 
ça me rappelle le grand Serge

Aimes-tu la tête de chou?


----------



## mistik (1 Mars 2012)

C'est mort.

--> Peux-tu me proposer une recette pour cuisiner le chou ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (1 Mars 2012)

Eviter d'en acheter.

Pourquoi les légumes?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Mars 2012)

Parce que c'est bon pour la santé.

Tu suis les conseils des nutritionnistes ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Mars 2012)

Pas spécialement.

Tes bonbons préférés ?


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mars 2012)

Les Sugus, mais ceux de maintenant ne sont pas bon... (hein Xondousan!)

La dernière fois que tu as pris l'avion c'était pour aller où ?


----------



## Simbouesse (1 Mars 2012)

Zurich... pour affaires :style:

Tu connais le Canada ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2012)

Non malheureusement.

Tu aimes la photo ?


----------



## Simbouesse (1 Mars 2012)

Oui beaucoup, mais je pense être piètre photographe...

Parlant de photos, quel est l'animal le plus étrange/exotique/rare que tu ais photographié ?


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mars 2012)

Un caméléon

Tu en as déjà vu en vrai ?


----------



## Simbouesse (1 Mars 2012)

L'animal ou la photo ? ... l'animal oui, mais derrière une vitre... je ne sais pas si on peut appeler ça "en vrai" :rose:

Comment, techniquement, fait-il pour changer de couleur comme ça ?

Et pas de wiki !!!


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mars 2012)

J'en sais rien du tout. Celui que j'ai vu au bord de la route n'a pas changé de couleur....

Tu rougis souvent ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Mars 2012)

Ça dépend de la situation :rose:

Tu fais quoi ce soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2012)

Je pense passer au bar à côté de chez moi. Soirée calme, sinon rien de prévu.

Tu achètes de la musique sur iTunes ?


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mars 2012)

Non, mais j'ai des comptes dans plusieurs pays ce qui me permet de télécharger 5 ou 6 chansons gratuites chaque semaine. 

Je croyais que tu étais au bar ce soir, tu es déjà rentré ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2012)

???? Pas avant 23h, donc je ne suis pas encore parti 

Où est akegata ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Mars 2012)

Aucune idée, chez lui peut-être.

Stylo noir ou stylo bleu ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2012)

Noir.

Qu'est-ce qu'un Jägerbomb ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Mars 2012)

Un cocktail qui décoiffe !

Tu as hâte d'être en week-end ?


----------



## mistik (2 Mars 2012)

Yes !

--> Aimes-tu les moules frites ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Mars 2012)

Oui

Tu viens tous les jours sur MacGé ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (2 Mars 2012)

Oui.

Tu consultes d'autres sites d'actu Mac que MacGé?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Mars 2012)

Non, je suis fidèle à MacGé.

Tu tries correctement tes déchets ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Mars 2012)

Minutieusement. 

Tu penses que ça sert à quelque chose ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Mars 2012)

Ah oui ! Parce que s'il y a plus de 30% d'erreur lors du tri, la benne sera considéré comme déchet de classe 3, donc non recyclé !

Tu connais Cinematic Orchestra ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Mars 2012)

Non.

Tu connais ma voisine ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2012)

Ha non.

C'est une belle blonde ?


----------



## Simbouesse (2 Mars 2012)

Yep, une anglaise même ! Mais elle vit avec son marie et sa fille Caroline qui a 2 ans et demi si tu veux tout savoir...

Pourquoi les blondes ont-elles la réputation que tout le monde sait ?


----------



## mistik (2 Mars 2012)

mystère et boule de gomme de pneu Michelin.

--> Que fais-tu ce week-end ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Mars 2012)

Samedi théâtre. Après on verra. 

Aujourd'hui ça fait 21 ans que Gainsbourg est mort. Tu l'as vu sur scène ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2012)

Hélas non, quand il est parti j'avais 13 ans...

Quel est la chanson de S.Gainsbourg que tu préfères ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Mars 2012)

je suis venu te dire que je m'en vais


si je te dit : t'es Ok, t'es bath, t'es in. cela te dit quelque chose ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Mars 2012)

T'es Ok.

Tes 3 meilleurs concerts ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Mars 2012)

En un celui de Bashung, en deux un de Bashung, et en trois un autre de Bashung...

Si je te dis quoi ki y'a dans le petit bois derrière chez moi, tu penses à qui ?


Ps a ma question précédente la réponse était ottawan.


----------



## mistik (2 Mars 2012)

Au loup ... garou.

--> Enfant j'ai baigné dans la lecture de BD telles que celles de Hergé et Goscinny ... et toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Mars 2012)

Pas qu'enfant... Je les lis encore très régulièrement !!

Comment s'appelle le conducteur de diligence dans les lucky Luke ?

Ps la réponse dans ma question précédente était : une chanson des Charlots dont G Rinaldi est dcd aujourd'hui.


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Mars 2012)

Robert

Qui est mon père ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Mars 2012)

Dark Vador. La classe tout de même 

Tu préfères habiter en ville, en banlieue ou à la campagne ?


----------



## macpan (3 Mars 2012)

Ni l'un ni l'autre, je suis trop bien sur mon île.

Fender ou Gibson?


----------



## mistik (3 Mars 2012)

Gibson.

--> Quel serait le livre que tu aimerais lire sur une île déserte si tu ne devais pas en revenir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Mars 2012)

Le Seigneur des Anneaux sûrement. 

Tu l'as lu ce bouquin ?


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Mars 2012)

Oui

Tu as lu du Stephen King ?


----------



## Powerdom (3 Mars 2012)

Quelques livres oui. 

Tu fais du vélo ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mars 2012)

J'ai essayé un vélo électrique cette aprème. C'est assez fun mais tu perds la sensation de pédaler... tu as l'impression de mouliner dans le vide. Mais bon, ça aide pour les montées.

Fais tu de la moto ?


----------



## Powerdom (3 Mars 2012)

J'en ai fait beaucoup. 

Tu préfères le plancher ou le carrelage ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mars 2012)

Le plancher.

Que penses-tu de la fermeture du fil "Quelle muzik écoutez vous" ?


----------



## Powerdom (3 Mars 2012)

Je ne savais même pas qu'il était fermé...

Et tu sais pourquoi il est fermé ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2012)

Il est fermé provisoirement, à cause du non respect des objectifs fixés

Que vas-tu faire de ce qui reste du ouiquende ?


----------



## macpan (3 Mars 2012)

me fixer de nouveaux objectifs.

Grand angle ou télé (objectif)?


----------



## meskh (3 Mars 2012)

Plutôt télé, mais que DVD 

Un bon film ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Mars 2012)

Je viens de regarder 300. Super film !

Tu l'as vu ?


----------



## macpan (3 Mars 2012)

non, le peplum ... pas mon truc

un bon road movie à conseiller?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mars 2012)

Drive

Un film à aller voir demain ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Mars 2012)

Sécurité Rapporchée a l'air pas mal !

Tu veux venir avec moi ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2012)

Je ne suis pas à Paris actuellement.

Tu aimes relever des défis ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Mars 2012)

Challenge accepted ! Comme dirait Barney Stinson 

Tu fais beaucoup de km par mois en voiture ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Mars 2012)

j'ai pas le permis...

tu fais beaucoup de km par mois à pied ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mars 2012)

Non je marche très très peu...

Tu regardes le sport à la télé ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mars 2012)

Parfois oui.

Temps un peu pourri ici, que faire ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Mars 2012)

On reste devant l'ordi 

Tu vas regarder le match cet aprem ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2012)

Non merci.

Tu as des pixels morts sur ton ordinateur ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mars 2012)

Non, ouf.

C'est vivant un pixel ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2012)

Ben non c'est mort.

Tu es bordélique ?


----------



## meskh (4 Mars 2012)

Ha non, vaut mieux pas

Sortir un peu ?


----------



## Scalounet (4 Mars 2012)

Désolé jsuis pris ! 

zêtes nombreux ici ?


----------



## ziommm (4 Mars 2012)

5, pour l'instant.

Tu aimes les gens ?


----------



## meskh (4 Mars 2012)

oui surtout les femmes en fait ... 

t'as pas des points en rab sur ton permis ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2012)

Je n'ai pas le permis.

Tu aimes les chauffeurs ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mars 2012)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'est c'est. 

C'est quoi ton dessert préfère.


----------



## meskh (4 Mars 2012)

Yaourt au paté de foie

plutot foot ou rugby ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mars 2012)

Ni l'un ni l'autre aucun sport ne m'intéresse.

tu as un iphone ? si oui lequel ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2012)

Non, je n'ai pas d'iPhone, mais j'en voudrais un.

iPhone 4 ou 4S, lequel choisir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Mars 2012)

Le 4, pour son prix.

Tu te considères comme un geek ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mars 2012)

Non pas du tout. Mais je crois que ma famille oui...


Combien de fois as tu déjà essayé de chasser de ton écran la petite bestiole de scalounet ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Mars 2012)

Plusieurs fois :rose:

Tu as envie d'aller bosser demain ?


----------



## meskh (4 Mars 2012)

Ben aucune :mouais:

Et toi ?


----------



## mistik (4 Mars 2012)

Pareil, mais il faut bien aller bosser pour casser la croute ... "*merci patron*" ...

--> ... Aimiez-vous les charlots ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Mars 2012)

Oui j'étais enfant lorsqu'ils passaient beaucoup à la télé. C'était marrant. 

La nuit tu dors bien ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2012)

Comme un chérubin

Que vas-tu faire en ce beau lundi ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mars 2012)

Et bien, je bosses un peu au boulot. De là à dire que c'est beau !
Malgré cela, il fait un beau et chaud soleil dehors.

Quel temps chez toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Mars 2012)

pluie et vent cette nuit mais là, le ciel vient bleu. il fait froid

je vais faire un café tu en veux un ?


----------



## Simbouesse (5 Mars 2012)

Ayé merci 

Dites, vous ne seriez pas tous sur MacGé au travail par hasard ??


----------



## Powerdom (5 Mars 2012)

Nan, je suis à la maison.

tu penses que des ET nous observent ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mars 2012)

Va savoir !

Et toi, observes tu ta voisine ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Mars 2012)

Non, c'est une vieille ... 

Tu joues au tennis ?


----------



## meskh (5 Mars 2012)

Non pas du tout, mais c'est chouette à matter ...

Quoi de neuf aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Mars 2012)

J'ai remis en route ma citerne de recup d'eau de pluie. 

Je te trouve fatigué tu va mieux depuis que ta femme est partie ?


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Mars 2012)

Tu peux répéter la question ? :mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais:


Sinon il fait beau chez toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Mars 2012)

Il fait surtout froid avec ce vent.

Tu as été enrhumé pendant cet hiver ?


----------



## meskh (5 Mars 2012)

Non en revanche, le chaud / froid fait ch... :mouais:

Et au final, tu es pour ou contre ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Mars 2012)

Je suis plutôt pour ceux qui sont contre. 

Tu as peur des araignées ?


----------



## mistik (5 Mars 2012)

Non, je ne suis pas arachnophobe.

--> En cas absolu mangerais-tu ... de la *chair humaine* ? :love:


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Mars 2012)

Je suis végétarien  ou pas.. 

Tu regardes 100% mag ?


----------



## mistik (6 Mars 2012)

Je ne connais pas.

--> Obéis-tu à la recommandation gouvernementale de manger 5 fruits et légumes par jour ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Mars 2012)

J'essaie.

Si tu pouvais faire un sport extrême, ce serait quoi ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mars 2012)

La belote de comptoir.

Que penses tu de l'émission musicale The Voice ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Mars 2012)

je ne connais pas...

tu reviens voir qui a répondu quoi quand tu poses une question ?


----------



## Simbouesse (6 Mars 2012)

ça dépend, si c'est sur une autre page, j'm'en fous :rateau:

Tu connais la spectroscopie infra rouge ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2012)

non du tout

Combien de fils suis-tu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Mars 2012)

Énormément, il est sympa ce forum.

Tu es sur d'autres forum que Macgé ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Mars 2012)

Non aucun autre.

ta dernière panne de voiture c'était quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2012)

Sonde lambda.

Tu sautes à la corde ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Mars 2012)

Sauter à l'élastique, oui j'aimerais essayer mais le saut à la corde :mouais:

Tu te crois protéger des virus sur Mac OS ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (6 Mars 2012)

Toujours plus que sous Windows, mais rien ne vaut une bonne protection entre la chaise et le clavier  

Chez Apple tu préfères quels produits?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Mars 2012)

J'ai l'impression de m'être fait endoctriner par Apple, j'aime tous ces produits.. 

Tu as bien mangé ?


----------



## mistik (6 Mars 2012)

Oui merci.

--> Que fais-tu ce soir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Mars 2012)

Rien de particulier, je peaufine un compte rendu.

Il y a quoi de bien à la télé ce soir ?


----------



## Alex666 (6 Mars 2012)

Sarkozy sur france 2... tu verras c'est guénial...

qqun à vu passer MELAURE ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Mars 2012)

Ici pas depuis un moment. 

Tu tires encore tes photos sur papier ou c'est fini ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2012)

Certaines oui, elles méritent un tirage.

Les problèmes de réception de l'iPhone 4 ont été résolus ou vaut-il mieux prendre un 4S ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Mars 2012)

D'après Apple oui, il n'y a plus de problème avec le 4 mais après si tu as les moyens de t'acheter le 4S, ne te prive pas 

Tu charges ton smartphone tous les jours ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2012)

Pas encore de smartphone, mais ça ne saurait tarder.

Ça veut dire quoi _gifler l'utilisateur_ dans le mini bar ?


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Mars 2012)

Tend la joue et je te montrerai

TU aimes les jeux de dé ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Mars 2012)

Le Yams ou le 421 oui.

As tu déjà joué des décisions de ta vie aux dés ?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Mars 2012)

Non, j'y ai même jamais pensé.

Tu télécharges sur  http://www.jamendo.com/fr/ ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Mars 2012)

Non, sur iTunes principalement.

Tu utilises Deezer ?


----------



## Simbouesse (7 Mars 2012)

J'utilisAIS. Maintenant c'est Spotify (abonnement gratuit)

Jusqu'où es-tu prêt à payer pour ce genre de services ?


----------



## meskh (7 Mars 2012)

Ben non, car ce ne sont pas des services, mais plutôt une réponse à des besoins que l'on se crée ... 

Une coupure électrique, tu fais comment ?


----------



## Simbouesse (7 Mars 2012)

Tout dépend où je suis et quel est mon but à ce moment.
En général je prends mon mal en patience, en faisant quelque chose qui ne nécessite pas d'électricité...

Parlons électricité, penses tu que les énergies renouvelables seules seront un jour suffisantes pour nos besoins (que l'on se les soit créé seuls ou non :rateau: )


Bonus : les 5 derniers posteurs sont tous "Accro à MacG"... ce fil est-il discriminatoire ?


----------



## LeProf (7 Mars 2012)

Je ne pense pas.

Qu'attends-tu de la keynote de ce soir ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (7 Mars 2012)

Je n'attend rien. Je suis certain qu'il y aura de l'iPad 3/HD quelque soit son nom. Apple TV? Boitier? TV? On verra. 

Par contre je me demande si le Mac Pro sera changé ou s'il faudra encore attendre une autre fermeture du Store alors que Radeon 7800/7900 et Xeon Sandy Bridge E sont disponibles.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2012)

Tu peux attendre des lustres.

Tu aimes la poésie ?


----------



## meskh (7 Mars 2012)

oui, la poèsie des harmonies ...

que penser de l'avenir de notre beau pays ?


----------



## mistik (8 Mars 2012)

Il n'en a aucun.

--> Vas-tu acquérir l'iPad troisième version ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2012)

Non.

Tout est sous contrôle ?


----------



## LeProf (8 Mars 2012)

C'est une éventualité...

Quelle est la première chose que tu as fait ce matin en te réveillant ?


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Mars 2012)

Café

Tu manges le matin ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Mars 2012)

Oui !

Tu fais quoi pour la journée de la femme ?


----------



## LeProf (8 Mars 2012)

Rien de particulier.

Ce ne devrait pas être tous les jours la journée de la femme ?


----------



## Simbouesse (8 Mars 2012)

soumis :rateau:

N'est-ce pas le paroxysme du machisme la "journée de la femme" ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Mars 2012)

Si, tant qu'il n'y aura pas une "journée de l'homme" ...

Tu as été déçu par la Keynote d'hier soir ?


----------



## LeProf (8 Mars 2012)

Non, j'attendais un nouvel apple TV et il est arrivé ! 
Pour le reste, je m'en moquais un peu.... l'ipad ne correspond pas à mes besoins.

Qu'y a-t-il au menu ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (8 Mars 2012)

Pizza / soda / tout ce qu'il faut pas !

--> Que penses-tu de ce retour à la vue pour les non voyants avec les nouvelles technologies ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Mars 2012)

C'est super j'attend qu'ils trouvent avec la moelle épinière....

Tu voudrais vivre 100 ans ?


----------



## mistik (8 Mars 2012)

non mais 101 ans.

--> Quand fais-tu les courses ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Mars 2012)

Samedi matin à l'ouverture du magasin, il y a moins de monde.

Tu t'es déjà fait contrôler par la police ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Mars 2012)

Ha oui ! Une fois ou je leur ai demandé de quitter le parking réservé GIC ou ils étaient stationnés... J'ai cru qu'ils allaient m'embarquer ! 

Tu préfères les cheveux long ou court chez les filles ?


----------



## mistik (8 Mars 2012)

Cheveux longs mais je ne suis pas raciste. 

--> Aimes-tu préparer le repas du dimanche pour ta famille en confectionnant notamment de la volaille de Bresse et comme dessert un succulent gâteau ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Mars 2012)

Je sais pas cuisiner :hein::hein::hein:

Tu es grand ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Mars 2012)

1m76

Tu es gros ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Mars 2012)

plutôt mince

tu as des grands pieds ?


----------



## meskh (9 Mars 2012)

49 - fillette 

Et toi tu y vois clair sans tes lunettes ?


----------



## Simbouesse (9 Mars 2012)

12 à chaque oeil m'sieur :king:

Tu trouves que des lunettes ça fait sérieux ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Mars 2012)

Je cours de ce pas m'en acheter car je pense que oui. Enfin cela doit dépendre de la forme du visage aussi..

Le matin tu est plutôt lait chocolat ou café


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Mars 2012)

Café.

Et toi ?


----------



## Simbouesse (9 Mars 2012)

Café... Au lait 

Que penses tu du fait que Coca Cola changent leur recette parce que l'un des composants est potentiellement cancérigène ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Mars 2012)

Que je suis mal barré, j'en bois énormément ... Je suis un addict du Coca-Cola :afraid::afraid:
Il me semble que Coca-Cola ne va pas changer sa recette pour l'Europe.

Tu es déjà allé à un concert ?


----------



## meskh (9 Mars 2012)

oh bah oui, surtout quand c'est moi qui joue 

et toi c'est quoi ton dada ?


----------



## mistik (9 Mars 2012)

Le dadaïsme.

--> Économises-tu chaque mois pour t'*acheter ta Rolex à 50 ans* si tu ne veux pas rater ta vie ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Mars 2012)

Pour le prix, je préfère m'offrir un Mac Pro et un cadeau à ma chérie lol

T'en penses quoi de la SmartWatch de Sony ?


----------



## mistik (9 Mars 2012)

C'est une sorte de *iPod nano amélioré avec bracelet*.

--> Que penses-tu de la Smart_ (__Swatch Mercedes Art car_) ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2012)

C'est sans doute une bonne petite voiture pour rouler en ville.

Quelle était la particularité de la voiture de Steve Jobs ?


----------



## mistik (9 Mars 2012)

De ne pas avoir de plaque d'immatriculation (il s'agissait d'une Mercédès).

--> Quelle est la couleur du cheval blanc d'Henri IV ?


----------



## meskh (10 Mars 2012)

Ben 4 

Comment tu ferais sans mains ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Mars 2012)

Je préfère pas y penser. 

Le fil de ton chargeur pour ton macbook à déjà lâché ?


----------



## LeProf (10 Mars 2012)

Jamais.

Aimes-tu les grains de beauté ?


----------



## mistik (10 Mars 2012)

Il faut trier le bon grain de l'ivraie, après la beauté c'est subjectif.

--> As-tu déjà songé de créer ton entreprise ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2012)

Oui mais pas le fric.

Ta fleur favorite ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Mars 2012)

Tulipe.

Ta chanson préférée ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2012)

Je pète au Lit.

Tu aimes les armes ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2012)

Oui, les armes blanches

Quelles armes as-tu chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2012)

Des couteaux.

Tu as un hamster ?


----------



## meskh (10 Mars 2012)

Euh ... non juste quelques fourmis qui vaquent à droite à gauche

Et toi, tu lis quoi en ce moment ?


----------



## LeProf (10 Mars 2012)

Le siècle 1 - La chute des géants de Ken follett.   
Je l'ai bientôt fini, faut dire que c'est un pavé !! 

Ton écrivain préféré ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Mars 2012)

J'en ai pas. Je lis ce qui me tombe sous la main. Mais plutôt de la SF 

Tu vas au taf en bus ou en voiture


----------



## meskh (10 Mars 2012)

Ni l'un, ni l'autre 

Pourquoi tu sors pas ?


----------



## LeProf (10 Mars 2012)

Ca caille et y a trop de vent !!!
Je reviens de la coiffeuse avec ma fille...... 1 km à pied..... on s'est gelé !!

Cheminée ou radiateur électrique ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Mars 2012)

Chauffage central gaz...

Tu es abonné a quelle revue ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Mars 2012)

Playboy.

Tu veux combien d'enfants plus tard ?


----------



## LeProf (10 Mars 2012)

J'en ai 2.... ça me suffit 

Pour toi, quelle serait ta limite ?


----------



## meskh (10 Mars 2012)

Un c'est bien 

Doit on encore plus agir pour la planete ou c'est foutu ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Mars 2012)

j'espere que c'est pas fichu !

Tu penses quoi que les USA, la France et l'Allemagne vendent pour des milliards d'Euros d'armes par an aux Grecques ?


----------



## macpan (10 Mars 2012)

que les Grecs doivent s'armer de patience.

Croissance ou décroissance?


----------



## LeProf (10 Mars 2012)

Croissance raisonnée....

Quel film pour ce soir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Mars 2012)

Tintin, je viens de le télécharger sur iTunes.

Tu vas aller voir l'expo de Tim Burton ?


----------



## macpan (10 Mars 2012)

Non
et celle sur Dylan?


----------



## mistik (11 Mars 2012)

Pas plus.

--> Tu te  lèves à quelle heure le dimanche matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2012)

--> Vers 15h00. Je vais faire un effort j'ai plusieurs choses à préparer ce dimanche.

Est-il possible de fermer/supprimer un blog ou si la personne ne le met plus à jour, il reste à l'abandon à jamais ?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Mars 2012)

Il faut le mot de passe du blog. Sinon il restera jusqu'a la fermeture du serveur, dans 378 ans. 

C'est l'heure de mon café tu en veux un ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Mars 2012)

avec plaisir !

tu as du lait frais pour aller avec ?


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Mars 2012)

non

tu veux du sucre par contre ?


----------



## meskh (11 Mars 2012)

Non merci

Tu les ranges où les Speculos ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2012)

Dans une armoire.

Tu prends de la drogue ?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Mars 2012)

Non

Tu aimes Katie Melua ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2012)

Ben ça va elle est pas moche.

Tu préfères le pain gris ou le pain blanc.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2012)

Je n'ai pas de préférences.

Est-il possible de désactiver _commentaires sur lutilisateur _dans le profil ?


----------



## LeProf (11 Mars 2012)

Je pense que oui....

... mais alors comment ? (je n'en sais rien )


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2012)

J'ai pas trouvé.

En quoi les SSD OWC sont-ils mieux intégrés à OS X que ceux d'autres marques ( Crucial, OCZ... ) ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Mars 2012)

Aucune idée.

Tu peux m'expliquer ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2012)

Tu as google.

Tu penses à Chandler quand tu recherches sur Bing ?


----------



## LeProf (11 Mars 2012)

Je n'utilise pas Bing.

Quel est ton passe-temps favori ?


----------



## ziommm (11 Mars 2012)

Ne rien faire, et je fais ça très bien.

Et ce que tu aimes faire le moins ?


----------



## mistik (11 Mars 2012)

Travailler.

Que sera l'Europe dans 30 ans ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2012)

J'espère qu'elle sera en bonne forme et solide.

Quelle est la femme politique la plus sexy ?


----------



## tatouille (12 Mars 2012)

Xondousan a dit:


> Comme un chérubin
> 
> Que vas-tu faire en ce beau lundi ?



Quand on n'a pas ce que l'on aime, il faut aimer ce que l'on a?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Mars 2012)

Belinda Stronach (Canadienne)

Tu vas souvent dans les brocantes ?

Je crois que Tatouille n'a toujours pas compris les règles du jeu


----------



## Simbouesse (12 Mars 2012)

Jamais...

T'es-tu déjà inscrit sur un site de rencontres?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2012)

Ben non, pourquoi en fait 

Que penses-tu trouver sur un tel site ? de rencontres


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2012)

Des grosses et moches ?

Tu as peur d'un animal ou insecte ?


----------



## LeProf (12 Mars 2012)

Des insectes en général... je ne supporte pas leurs contacts ....

Combien de chance a-t-on de gagner à l'euro-milion ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Mars 2012)

Quasi nul : 5 numéro à choisir dans une grille de 49, donc ça fait (49x48x47x46x45x44) / 6! = 2118760
et 2 étoiles sur 9 : (9x8) / 2 = 36
donc 2118760x36 = 76275360 combinaisons possible si je me suis pas trompé.. 
Je n'ai pas oublié mes cours de proba 

Tu joues à Euro-Millions ?


----------



## meskh (12 Mars 2012)

Non, pas du tout ...

Et la sieste au soleil ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2012)

Ça existe pas en Belgique 

Tu lis encore le journal papier ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Mars 2012)

quand je bois mon café au bar du coin.

tu vas dans les musés ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2012)

Cela dépend desquels 

Tu vas au cinéma ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Mars 2012)

Oui

Aimes l'odeur et le bruit des pop-corn au ciné ?


----------



## Orchidée78 (12 Mars 2012)

Non

Qui va gagner la saison de L1 au foot ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Mars 2012)

Les sponsors


Tu as mis des ampoules basses consommation chez toi


----------



## meskh (12 Mars 2012)

non je m'éclaire au solaire

on en est où avec Mars ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2012)

Le 12 il me semble.

Tu aimes les tortues ?


----------



## LeProf (12 Mars 2012)

Pas au point de leur faire un smack !!!

T'aurais pas vu ma clé usb patriot, impossible de mettre la main dessus ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Mars 2012)

Ah, c'était une clé USB ce truc en plastique qui traîne sur ton bureau depuis 3 jours... Je l'ai mis à la poubelle....

Tu veux pas descendre les poubelles et le ramener un paquet de clopes


----------



## LeProf (12 Mars 2012)

Trop la flemme 

Quel temps fera-t-il demain sur Mars ?


----------



## meskh (12 Mars 2012)

Chaud je pense qu'il va faire chaud   Tu bosses demain ?


----------



## LeProf (12 Mars 2012)

Oui, grosse journée demain : 7 heures de cours et 2 conseils trimestriels. Je ne serais pas rentré avant 20h / 20h30.

Qui va gagner les prochaines élections présidentielles ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2012)

Je peux me tromper mais je dirai Hollande en France et Obama aux US.

Tu dirais qu'elle gagne combien par mois une fille qui travaille dans un salon de massage en Suisse ?


----------



## mistik (13 Mars 2012)

7000 &#8364; par mois s'il s'agit d'un salon de massage sans trop de plumage sur la fille.

--> Combien gagne un smicard en &#8364; pour 35 heures ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2012)

je dirai 1000, 1200 net mensuel.

Quel est le pays dans le monde, qui, selon toi, semble offrir la meilleure qualité de vie ?


----------



## meskh (13 Mars 2012)

La France 

C'est pas le plus beau pays du monde ?


----------



## mistik (13 Mars 2012)

Un étranger en France dira que c'est le plus beau pays au monde mais un étranger dans son pays dira que c'est le pays le plus bordélique du monde.

--> Manges-tu des kiwis le matin ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mars 2012)

En ce moment oui, j'en ai même un dans mon tiroir.

As-tu une centrifugeuse ?


----------



## macpan (13 Mars 2012)

Hélas non, je centrifuge manuellement (simple question d'entraînement et de volonté)

Et à part le Kiwi y a quoi d'autre dans ton tiroir?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Mars 2012)

un tournevis, des stylos, un ipod, des clés, 

tu as déjà sauté en parachute ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2012)

Non.

Tu vas aller au salon du livre à Paris ?

http://www.salondulivreparis.com/


----------



## Powerdom (13 Mars 2012)

Non. 

Tu allais Aux Apple expo ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2012)

Non.

Tu vas souvent dans des musées ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mars 2012)

non les restos y sont trop chers.

tu vas souvent au resto ?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Mars 2012)

Environ une fois par semaine

Tu as une Apple remote ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mars 2012)

je connais pas.

tu es intelligent ?


----------



## mistik (13 Mars 2012)

QI proche du néant mais QE très important, après faut faire une moyenne.

--> Que penses-tu des expériences tendant à faire renaître les animaux préhistoriques ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Mars 2012)

Tu viens de regarder Jurassic Park 

Tu fais quoi ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (13 Mars 2012)

Comme d'hab je vais tomber dans les bras de Morphée.

--> T'endors-tu rapidement sans somnifères ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mars 2012)

encore heureux !

pyjama ou caleçon quand tu dors ?


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Mars 2012)

Les 2 mon capitaine !

Tu dors sur le dos, sur le ventre ou sur le coté ?

PS: @ Badmonkeyman, je crois que mistik faisait référence à ça...


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mars 2012)

Sur le ventre en général.

Bien dormi cette nuit ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mars 2012)

j'arrête pas de bouger ! 

tu ronfles ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mars 2012)

Quand je me réveille avec des traces de doigts sur les joues... oui

Pyjama, nuisette ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Mars 2012)

Pyjama pour moi, nuisette pour la personne qui dort à côté de moi 

Tu te rases tous les jours ?


----------



## LeProf (14 Mars 2012)

Dans le costume d'Adan 

Non pas tous les jours, quand cela est nécessaire 

Quel est ton projet de vie pour les 5 prochaines années ? (si tu en as un)


----------



## Powerdom (14 Mars 2012)

je n'ai aucun projet de vie.

tu viens sur macgé depuis ton boulot ?


----------



## LeProf (14 Mars 2012)

Non, j'ai la chance de ne pas avoir cours le mercredi matin. Du coup, je bosse depuis chez moi 

Essence ou diesel ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mars 2012)

Train et Bus

La voiture c'est vitale ?


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Mars 2012)

Absolument pas, et, en toute modestie, j'en suis la preuve incarnée. Je suis passé, il y a plus d'un mois, de "voiture tous les jours" à "Métro/RER/bus/whatever tous les jours" sans la moindre encombre !

Penses-tu que la source de pétrole détectée dans les eaux françaises au large de la Guyane permettra à la France de combler le "trou d'la sécu" ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Mars 2012)

Espérons, mais vu le nombre important de fumeur et des fraudes ... 

Tu utilises iCal ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2012)

Ouais

Et dictionnaire.app ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mars 2012)

Yes

Firefox ? Safari ? Chrome ? autre... ?


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Mars 2012)

Safari principalement, Chrome pour le multicompte Gmail, et Chrome sur Windows.

Est-ce vraiment important?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Mars 2012)

Pas très important, mais chrome je l'utilise pour sa traduction automatique

Tu utilises garage band ?


----------



## meskh (14 Mars 2012)

Non plus maintenant, Logic me sieds mieux 

Et toi, tu prends quoi ?


----------



## mistik (14 Mars 2012)

une tisane.

--> Penses-tu t'acheter ou te racheter un mbp d'ici la fin de l'année ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mars 2012)

non si je prend une machine apple ca sera un fixe.

Apple dans le monde du travail c'est crédible ?


----------



## mistik (14 Mars 2012)

Je te gratifierais d'un _oui mais non_. Oui avec l'iPad (qui commence à pénétrer le secteur professionnel). Non du fait de ces multiples retournements (cf xserve, logiciels plus du tout ou alors mal supportés ... bref rien qui inspire la confiance à long terme).

--> Regarderas-tu ce soir sur Direct 8 "Le code secret de la Bible" (beaucoup de spécialistes depuis le 12e siècle à  aujourd'hui pensent que la Bible serait codée, remplie de  messages prophétiques à destinations des hommes y compris la fin de notre monde... en 2012.)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mars 2012)

non car je n'ai pas de TV opérationnelle.

La TNT française est elle de qualité ?


----------



## macpan (14 Mars 2012)

peut-être mais juste pour voir la gueule des spécialistes

Sérieusement, la fin du monde c'est pour quand?


----------



## mistik (14 Mars 2012)

Ne t'inquiètes pas, c'est juste pour le *21 décembre 2012* 

--> Utilises-tu parfois *PlayTV* pour regarder la TV juste pour te dépanner (en déplacement, etc.) ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mars 2012)

Parfois, ça marche pas mal je trouve.

Aimes-tu (si tu les connais) les Chevalier du Fiel ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mars 2012)

ils ont de bons persos mais ils tournent un peu en rond 

connais-tu les Chevaliers du Ciel ? :rateau:


----------



## macpan (14 Mars 2012)

Là ça ne nous rajeunit pas!

C'était juste un peu avant Top Gun non?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mars 2012)

très belle image aérienne dans le film en tout cas...

Tu es gaucher ?


----------



## meskh (14 Mars 2012)

Je ne sais pas. J'ai une box  Tu as déjà bossé la nuit ??


----------



## mistik (14 Mars 2012)

J'ai une bosse. J'ai travaillé la nuit.

--> Quand est-ce que l'essence sans plomb passera à 3  ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Mars 2012)

Moins de 5 ans

Tu cuisines bien ?


----------



## mistik (14 Mars 2012)

J'ai une bosse. J'ai travaillé la nuit.

--> Quand est-ce que l'essence sans plomb passera à 3  ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Mars 2012)

Dans quelques mois 

Tu vas continuer à rouler avec ces tarifs excessivement élevés de l'essence ?


----------



## LeProf (15 Mars 2012)

Ah moins de déménager sur mon lieu de travail, oui ... je dois faire 50 km pour y aller.

Au petit dej, pain au chocolat ou croissant au beurre ?


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Mars 2012)

Ben rien je vais pas me déplacer non plus 

Café

Tu aimes le rugby ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mars 2012)

ca m'intéresse de plus en plus en effet ! ALLEZ LE SUA !

Quelle est ton équipe favorite ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Mars 2012)

Aucune, je suis uniquement les match du XV de france.

Que penses tu du buzz des 500 signatures ? Info, intox ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mars 2012)

Buzz et intox

tu votes ?


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Mars 2012)

J'espère que j'pourrais... Je me suis inscrit sur les listes le 28 décembre... sur internet... donc j'espère... (changement de domicile c'pour ça...)

Penses tu qu'un seul homme peut plomber la France à lui seul (quel(le) qu'il(elle) soit) ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Mars 2012)

Oui, je vais aller voter cette année.

Tu es calé en équation différentielle ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mars 2012)

J'ai calé aux équations différentielles...

Tu penses quoi de la zone 51?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Mars 2012)

J'ufo pas ce que tu veux dire.

Aimes tu le Pastis 51 ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mars 2012)

Non je préfère le Pontarlier

Tu connais ?


----------



## meskh (15 Mars 2012)

Non je préfere le Bourbon

Tu connais ?


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Mars 2012)

Oui, mais je préfère le Martini

Tu connais ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Mars 2012)

Oui, j'ai eu une période Martini rouge, j'ai réessayé il n'y a pas longtemps, mais ça ne passait pas 

Dans le genre âpre et difficile, as-tu déjà testé le Cynar ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mars 2012)

Non je ne connais pas le cynar. 

Tu as déjà bu de la gentiane ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2012)

Non jamais.

Et de l'eau de mer ?


----------



## mistik (15 Mars 2012)

Non, car je ne m'appelle pas *Alain Bombard*.

--> Comment vas-tu passer ta fin de soirée ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mars 2012)

Dans mon lit 

Tu te lèves tôt le matin ?


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Mars 2012)

7h30.

Et toi ?


----------



## mistik (15 Mars 2012)

6h40.

--> Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Mars 2012)

Vers 8h, j'habite près de la fac 

Tu as déjà visité le Louvre ?


----------



## mistik (15 Mars 2012)

Oh que oui.

--> Peux-tu me citer les châteaux de la Loire que tu connais bien pour les avoir visités ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mars 2012)

J'en ai visité un seul... Je ne sais plus le nom. Il y a une expo de Léonard de Vinci à l'intérieur. 

Tu sais son nom ?


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Mars 2012)

Chambord ?







L'expo est dans une annexe dans les jardins du Chateau 

Connaissez vous le vin de Sancerre ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Mars 2012)

Absolument pas, je m'y connais pas en vin.

Tu t'y connais ?


----------



## meskh (16 Mars 2012)

Non il me fait même horreur en fait :affraid:

Quelle est l'utilité de l'alcool ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mars 2012)

Une truite au vin jaune c'est meilleur qu'une truite à l'eau...

tu n'est pas d'accord avec moi ?


----------



## LeProf (16 Mars 2012)

Tout a fait !

Et que penses-tu d'un bon coq au vin ou d'un civet de biche ?


----------



## mistik (16 Mars 2012)

J'aime bien tout ce qui est bon ... donc j'aime.

--> Que fais-tu ce week-end ?


----------



## thomasfigue (16 Mars 2012)

Je suis de garde samedi et je vais voir des amis dimanche.

Sais tu si le macbook pro 13 accepte les ssd en sata3?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mars 2012)

Non, je sais pas.

Peut-être que tu devrais poser ta question dans un autre fil ?


----------



## thomasfigue (16 Mars 2012)

Oui je sais mais j'ai déja demandé. Je suis tombé sur ce topic donc j'ai demandé on sais jamais.

Quelqu'un a déja mis un ssd sur un macbook pro 13?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mars 2012)

Non jamais.

Tu penses quoi des Key-notes de Tim ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Mars 2012)

Ils ressemblent à ceux de Steve Jobs, toujours en train de vanter les résultats d'Apple. Mais je préfère le show de Steve Jobs.

T'en penses quoi des rumeurs qui circulent sur les produits Apple ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Mars 2012)

ca fait partie du mythe...

tu penses que le Libre est l'avenir de l'informatique ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mars 2012)

Je l'espère.

Apple n'a-t-elle pas retrouvé des couleurs grâce à FreeBSD ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mars 2012)

Oui et une bonne dose de bon design. 

La dernière musique que tu as acheté c'est quoi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Mars 2012)

coffret intégrale radiohead !

le cd/support physique a-t-il toujours de l'avenir ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mars 2012)

Non, de moins en moins. 

Tu as connu l'arrivée des power Mac ?


----------



## mistik (16 Mars 2012)

Non et je n'en ai d'ailleurs jamais possédés.

--> Selon différentes lois économiques concernant le high tech, Apple a encore combien d'années de très grande profitabilité devant elle ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2012)

C'est difficile à dire. L'entreprise est prospère.

Tu suis les cotations ?


----------



## mistik (16 Mars 2012)

Plus ou moins mais moins que plus et également parfois le CAC 40.

--> Comment vis-tu la crise économique cuvée 2012 faisant suite à celle de 2008 ?


----------



## meskh (16 Mars 2012)

Pas très bien car il y a moins de beurre dans mes pâtes.   Tu as vu Sarko sur Canal ce soir ??


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2012)

Non.

Quel est le nom du robot qui se trouve actuellement sur Mars ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Mars 2012)

Rover, je crois.. :mouais:

Tu vas faire quoi ce WE ?


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2012)

Je pense dormir une bonne partie du week-end.

--> Quid de ces attentats, assassinats ou crimes gratuits perpétrés envers nos soldats sur le territoire français ces derniers jours ?


----------



## macpan (17 Mars 2012)

raptus de déséquilibrés

ipad 2 ou 3?


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2012)

Tout compte fait ce serait bien le futur iPad 4 de 2013.

--> Dans quel est le pays au monde aimerais-tu vivre et travailler sans te préoccuper de l'avenir ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Mars 2012)

En France. 

Quel est ton jeux préfère sur ton iPhone ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Mars 2012)

Je n'ai pas d'iPhone, mais un Xpera Arc S .. Je joue à Snake '97, aussi disponible sur l'App Store.

Tu joues sur Game Center ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2012)

Non.

Tu as encore un Tamagotchi ?


----------



## macpan (17 Mars 2012)

Jamais eu

et un vélosolex?


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2012)

Que non.

--> Collectionnes-tu les pantoufles ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Mars 2012)

non, mais j'en ai une paire. 

Tu es frileux ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mars 2012)

Non pas vraiment.

C'est la St Patrick, qui bois un verre ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2012)

J'en boirai finalement deux.

--> Que prépares-tu comme plaisant et goûteux mets pour ce dimanche pluvieux ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Mars 2012)

Des lasagnes.

Tu manges souvent des conserves ?


----------



## macpan (17 Mars 2012)

Parfois, mais jamais de lasagne en conserve

Ton dernier coup de coeur en BD?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Mars 2012)

Pas vraiment de coup de cur, mais j'ai acheté le dernier Antares de Léo

Tu connais cette série ?


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2012)

Ben au fait non.

--> Comment as-tu recyclé ton vieux PowerBook ?


----------



## macpan (17 Mars 2012)

pas eu besoin, jamais eu

et la série mutafukaz by run tu connais?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Mars 2012)

Non, je viens de regarder sur Google ce que c'est

tu tiens un blog ?


----------



## mistik (18 Mars 2012)

Non, les forums de Mac Ge me suffisent.

--> As-tu un temps pluvieux chez toi ?


----------



## macpan (18 Mars 2012)

couvert mais sec

tes connections à mac ge, tous les jours?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Mars 2012)

Plusieurs fois par jour..

Ton prochain ordinateur Apple ?


----------



## macpan (18 Mars 2012)

Je ne sais pas, j'attends le prochain modèle révolutionnaire, pour l'instant je n'ai pas trouvé de raisons de me passer de mon MBP (et de mon précédent MBP non plus d'ailleurs)

ça y est, grand beau et chaud, le printemps quoi! Et chez toi?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Mars 2012)

Gris, couvert, pluie. 

Tu jardines ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mars 2012)

Non.

As-tu bien glandé ce dimanche ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Mars 2012)

C'est exactement ça !

Tu va souvent chez le coiffeur ?


----------



## LeProf (18 Mars 2012)

Non, pas depuis une dizaine d'année.

T'arrive-t-il d'aller à la piscine?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mars 2012)

Parfois.

Aimes tu le sauna ?


----------



## mistik (18 Mars 2012)

Non, pas particulièrement.

Regardes-tu un film ce soir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Mars 2012)

Project X au cinéma.

Tu as passé un bon WE ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2012)

Ouais, ça va, merci.

Tu préfères, l'Apple Store Carrousel du Louvre ou Opéra ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2012)

Le Carnaval.

Tu as quoi comme voiture ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2012)

&#1041;&#1052;&#1042;

 Ton pseudo est-il inspiré d'après un nom d'une station sur la ligne 12 du métro de Paris ?


----------



## LeProf (18 Mars 2012)

Non je ne crois pas ^^

La série "Les piliers de la terre" débute ce soir sur France 3, ça te dit quelque chose ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2012)

Absolument rien.

Quel bon film aller voir au cinéma actuellement ?


----------



## mistik (18 Mars 2012)

Aucun.

--> Quelle est la musique que tu écoutes actuellement ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mars 2012)

Aujourd'hui, Bowie, BB Brunes, Agnes Obel, Red Hot CP...

Et toi ?


----------



## mistik (18 Mars 2012)

Aucune, je suis plus film que zik.

--> Es-tu patriote ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2012)

-- > Aujourd'hui, Sergeï Nagovitsin, nashe radio, la BO du film Drive et d'autres trucs...

-- > Tu achètes de la musique sur iTunes ?


----------



## LeProf (18 Mars 2012)

De temps en temps.

Y achètes-tu autres choses : films, série TV, ... ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Mars 2012)

J'ai acheté Tintin, le film récemment. 

Tu regardes des films en VOD via ta box internet ?


----------



## toys (18 Mars 2012)

je regarde pas de film via la box...
s'est tout vert ou pas?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2012)

Chez moi ça ne l'est pas.

Tu regardes la prestation du président Nicolas à la TV ?


----------



## tatouille (18 Mars 2012)

non malheureusement je ne suis ni populiste, ni réactionnaire 

as tu feté la Saint Patrick?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2012)

> je ne suis ni populiste, ni réactionnaire


Jugement de valeur.

Non, je n'ai pas fêté la Saint-Patrick.

Est-ce que tu mythonnes en ce qui concerne ta localisation ?


----------



## mistik (18 Mars 2012)

Je connais un Patrick mais pas son saint.

--> A quelle heure vas-tu te coucher ce soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2012)

2h00

Est-ce que tu mythonnes en ce qui concerne ta localisation ?


----------



## LeProf (18 Mars 2012)

Je ne sais pas encore....

et à quelle heure comptes-tu te lever demain ?


----------



## tatouille (18 Mars 2012)

je pense vers 7 heures, nous avons 8 heures de difference en ce moment je triche un peu, car nous ne sommes point la nuit, le changement pour l'heure d'été était le week-end dernier, nous repasserons a 9 bientot.

aimes tu la musique traditionnelle crétoise?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Mars 2012)

Pas vraiment, je ne suis pas fan de musique traditionnelle.

Tu connais ce Youtuber Diablox9 ?


----------



## tatouille (19 Mars 2012)

non je ne connais pas 

mais es tu sensible a la perfection de l'Allegro?

edit:
regardé (fais un effort envers le bas peuple) Diablox9 channel c'est pourri c'est  pour les finis au pipi d'ane moisi et autres frustrés  du sexe feminin


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Mars 2012)

Mozart, Schubert, Beethoven, Richter, Hindemith. Je suis un grand fan.

Un petit café ?

ps : 





tatouille a dit:


> edit:
> regardé (fais un effort envers le bas peuple) Diablox9 channel c'est pourri c'est  pour les finis au pipi d'ane moisi et autres frustrés  du sexe feminin



Il y a donc beaucoup de frustrés, environ 400 000 ..
Mon petit frère est un d'entre eux


----------



## Powerdom (19 Mars 2012)

Ça marche pour le café. 

La dernière fois que tu es allé chez le médecin, c'était pour quoi ?


----------



## Simbouesse (19 Mars 2012)

Problème de genou... mais c'était pour ma chérie 
Pour moi, j'avoue ne plus m'en rappeler... (peut être la visite médicale pour le boulot...)

Que penses-tu des tarifs pratiqués par les différentes professions médicales ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Mars 2012)

Que les soins coûtent très chers, qu'ils abusent un peu ...

Tu portes des lunettes ?


----------



## LeProf (19 Mars 2012)

Oui... enfin, des lentilles maintenant... mais j'ai toujours une paire pour alterner.

Aimes-tu les moustaches ?


----------



## Simbouesse (19 Mars 2012)

Par chance (pour mon portefeuille) non, mais ma fiancée oui.

Porterais-tu des lunettes comme accessoire uniquement ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Mars 2012)

Oui de soleil. 

Tu sais skier ?


----------



## LeProf (19 Mars 2012)

Oui depuis l'âge de 6 ans... j'ai un assez bon niveau d'ailleurs 

Pourquoi n'as-tu pas répondu à ma question plus haut ????

PS: on ne lis que le dernier post ??


----------



## mistik (19 Mars 2012)

Parce que parfois je joue au matador ... olé !

--> Que penses-tu de ces attentats perpétrés sur le territoire français à l'encontre de militaires dethnies différentes et de ces malheureux enfants ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Mars 2012)

L'homme a toujours tué ses semblables... Malheureusement. 

Tu as fait l'armée ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Mars 2012)

Non, grâce à Chirac.

Tu regardes Le Petit Journal ?


----------



## LeProf (20 Mars 2012)

Non pas souvent.

Ecoutes-tu la radio pour autre chose que de la musique? (des émissions ou chroniques par exemples)


----------



## Powerdom (20 Mars 2012)

Ma radio, c'est couleur3. C'est plutôt musique. 

Tu as un compte fb ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Mars 2012)

oui.

tu tweets ?


----------



## Simbouesse (20 Mars 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> oui.
> 
> tu tweets ?



Nope !

Est-ce vraiment intéressant ?

PS: @LeProf : je n'ai pas répondu, parce que je ne l'ai pas vu avant de poster ... :rose: Mais après réflexion, ma réponse marchait aussi pour les moustaches


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2012)

Je ne sais pas.

--> Que fais-tu en ce premier jour de printemps ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mars 2012)

Je ne bosse pas, je suis en congés 
Petite grasse mat', lecture Fluide Glacial au réveil, radio, personne à la maison.
Le bonheur quoi :rateau:

Grand soleil, qui vient prendre un café à la plage ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Mars 2012)

Un café, non mais un jus bien frais je veux bien.

Avec ce soleil, qui a envie de bosser ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2012)

Pas moi.

As-tu vraiment envie de bosser de toute manière ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Mars 2012)

Rarement mais ça m'arrive.

Tu vas souvent à la bibliothèque ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2012)

Rarement.

Dans la tienne les livres récents sont de coutume ?


----------



## Powerdom (20 Mars 2012)

Je ne lis que des bd mais oui elles sont récentes. 

C'est quoi le métier qui te ferait le plus envie ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2012)

Rentier.

Tu aimes le montage vidéo ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Mars 2012)

Je préfère plus le montage photo, j'ai beaucoup de mal à faire les montages vidéos.

Tu vas souvent sur internet avec ton mobile ?


----------



## macpan (20 Mars 2012)

ça m'arrive assez souvent en fait.

et t'achètes svt sur le net avec ton mobile?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Mars 2012)

Jamais.

Tu achètes souvent sur internet ?


----------



## macpan (20 Mars 2012)

yes, sans pb jusqu'à présent

as-tu profité du soleil finalement?


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2012)

Non. Je me suis recueilli ce matin en souvenir des massacres des petits enfants.

--> Que faire pour améliorer ce triste monde ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2012)

-- > Des petites choses au quotidien. Renseignement une personne qui te demande le chemin. Donner une cigarette à un gars qui te le demande. Des choses simples.

-- > Tu as déjà donné une pièce à une personne qui est dans la rue ?


----------



## mistik (21 Mars 2012)

Non mais un billet oui.

--> T'arrive-t-il parfois de regarder les étoiles dans le ciel ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2012)

Chaque nuit.

Tu utilises Stellarium ?


----------



## ziommm (21 Mars 2012)

Entre autres, pour planifier mes nuits astro.

Tu joues à Minecraft ?


----------



## mistik (21 Mars 2012)

Non, car j'ai la mine grave.

-->Penses-tu que l'on aura droit à la sécheresse en ce futur été 2012 ?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mars 2012)

Elle a déjà bien commencée il me semble !

Tu connais le nbr de L d'eau utilisé par jour par français ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Mars 2012)

non.

c'est important ?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mars 2012)

Oui je pense. Elle est de 150L. Sans compter celle utilisée pour fabriquer nos produits à l'étranger. Une étude suisse à estimée à 4200L /jour si on prend en compte cette donnée. 

J'ai reçu mon icreate aujourd'hui et toi ?


----------



## Simbouesse (21 Mars 2012)

Nan, j'suis pas abonné...

Parlant de Créa, connais-tu quelqu'un qui déjà subit une greffe du PanCreas... (quel jeu de mot...)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2012)

Non.

Tu dors avec un animal ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Mars 2012)

Non, j'ai quelques fois le sommeil agité, je n'ai pas envie que le chat se venge 

Tu es allergique à quelque chose ?


----------



## Simbouesse (21 Mars 2012)

Pénicilline, Céphalosporine (et dérivés) et acariens...

Mais c'est pas trop dérangeant... et toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mars 2012)

À rien. 

Blonde ou brune ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2012)

Une brune me suffit 

Latine ou nordique ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Mars 2012)

Latine 

Avion ou train ?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mars 2012)

Avion

Tes steaks bien cuits ou saignants.


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Mars 2012)

Saignant !

Ketchup ou mayo ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2012)

Ketchup.

Que doit-on faire d'individus comme Anders Behring Breivik et Mohamed Merah ?


----------



## mistik (21 Mars 2012)

Vu le peu d'humanité qu'il (Mohamed Merah) a mis dans l'assassinat lamentable de ces petits êtres et du lâche attentat contre des soldats français sur le sol national je ne vois qu'une balle entre les deux yeux. Je serais Dracula je le ferais empaler jusqu'à ce que mort s'ensuive. 

--> Travailles-tu demain ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2012)

Oui.

Quel journal sur internet ou papier lis-tu quotidiennement ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Mars 2012)

La Version Web du Le Monde.

D'ailleurs, ça a encore de l'avenir la presse papier ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Mars 2012)

Oui, les journaux gratuits distribués dans le métro ou autres ont encore de l'avenir.

La première chose que tu ferais si tu étais Président ?


----------



## mistik (21 Mars 2012)

Interdire à toute femme de 18 à 60 ans de porter le moindre vêtement en été et dès que le temps le permet hors saison.

--> Et toi quelle serait ta première décision en tant que PDR ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2012)

-- > Eh bien je crois que après avoir constitué mon équipe gouvernementale, je me mettrai aussitôt au travail. La première décision je ne sais pas.

-- > A Toulouse, le forcené va t-il se rendre dans la nuit ?


----------



## mistik (22 Mars 2012)

Etant devin je puis te répondre par la négative en ce 22 mars 2012 à 8h45, non il ne s'est pas rendu.

--> Va-t-on retrouver cette saloperie suicidée ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Mars 2012)

Je l'espère, ce type ne mérite pas de vivre.. 

Les candidats à la présidentielle, tous des menteurs ou des naïfs ?


----------



## Simbouesse (22 Mars 2012)

GRILLED par badmonkey : Je n'espère pas. Je voudrais qu'il y ait un procès, et une condamnation au bagne avec torture à perpétuité...

@ Badmonkey : tous des égoïstes qui ne pense qu'au pouvoir... une vraie République monarchique (ou l'inverse)

Le Bagne à Cayenne devrait-il être réouvert pour des personnes comme ça (Breivik, Merah...) ? (en plus ça créerait de l'emploi )


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Mars 2012)

Simbouesse, Président ! Simbouesse, Président ! J'aime bien tes idées 
Oui, ce serait pas mal pour l'emploi.

Tu ne trouves pas que les prisonniers se la coulent douce en prison (nourri, logé, télévision, ...) ?


----------



## Simbouesse (22 Mars 2012)

Dans certains cas, j'ai l'impression (aucune expérience pénitentiaire, donc juste une impression) qu'il vaut mieux être en prison qu'en recherche d'emploi ou au RSA... 

Tu voterais pour un "inconnu" comme moi si je me présentais ?? (un peu à la "Poutou" mais sans les idées coco)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Mars 2012)

non.

tu vas aller voter pour les présidentielles ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Mars 2012)

Non, je ne vote plus. 

Tu manges ou ce soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2012)

Chez moi.

Tu aimes les gambas ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Mars 2012)

Je ne sais même pas ce que c'est....

Tu en manges souvent ?


----------



## mistik (22 Mars 2012)

Jamais.

--> Si l'on se réfère à notre Merah national, penses-tu qu'en France c'est la CAF qui paye à ses allocataires des voyages au Pakistan et Pôle emploi qui donne des BMW aux chômeurs les plus méritants ainsi que des armes pour qu'ils puissent se nourrir et tuer en paix sans être inquiétés par la Police et la Justice ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Mars 2012)

À croire qu'il ne connait pas le prix d'un BMW ... 
Il raconte vraiment n'importe de quoi.

Tu manges souvent des pâtes ?


----------



## mistik (22 Mars 2012)

Ça m'arrive parfois.

-->Manges-tu des kiwis ?


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mars 2012)

Non je n'aime pas le goût.

Tu as déjà mangé du Kangourou ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Mars 2012)

Oui, en Australie.

Tu as déjà mangé du crocodile ?


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mars 2012)

Non.   Tu aimes les escargots ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Mars 2012)

Non.

Fan des comédies "y'a-t-il..." ?


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mars 2012)

Oui


Bourvil, Louis de funes, very bad trip. 


Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2012)

De Funes sans doute par nostalgie.

C'était quoi ton film favori quand tu étais gosse ?


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mars 2012)

C'était les westerns.


C'est quoi ton dernier film au cinéma ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Mars 2012)

Sécurité Rapprochée. 

Content d'être en week end ?


----------



## mistik (23 Mars 2012)

Oh que oui !

--> Sempiternelle question : que fais-tu ce week-end ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Mars 2012)

ABSOLUMENT RIEN ! Depuis le temps que je voulais un moment à moi 

Tu écoutes souvent de la musique ?


----------



## mistik (24 Mars 2012)

Que nenni.

--> Comment vivrais-tu sans l'informatique, l'internet, les TICE ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Mars 2012)

Sans doute comme je vivais avant de les connaitre. Même si je reconnais qui doit bien y avoir un manque au début. 

Tu regardes souvent tes mails ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2012)

Quand j'en reçois, oui

T'en envoies beaucoup des mails ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Mars 2012)

Rarement.

Tu envoies beaucoup de sms ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2012)

Très peu en fait

Ecris-tu encore des lettres, cartes postales ?


----------



## LeProf (24 Mars 2012)

Uniquement quand je pars en voyage de vacances 

Que préfères-tu : stylo bille ou stylo plume ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Mars 2012)

Stylo plume. J'adore mon Parker. 


Tu as un couteau suisse ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2012)

Oui.

Tu aimes la raclette ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Mars 2012)

J'adore. 

Tu travailles le dimanche ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Mars 2012)

Jamais, c'est sacré le dimanche ! 

Tu connais un remède de grand-mère contre le mal de gorge ? (je suis carrément mal là :sick: )


----------



## Powerdom (24 Mars 2012)

Miel dans du lait chaud. 

Tu as pris froid ?


----------



## mistik (24 Mars 2012)

De grand-mère non, j'utilise simplement un spray nomade d'urgence (en pharmacie ou en magasin bio) notamment Ballot-flurin (avec ou sans alcool) à base de propolis mais il faut le prendre au tout début de ton mal de gorge après c'est moins efficace.

--> Que fais-tu lorsque tu as en face de toi un con ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Mars 2012)

mistik a dit:


> De grand-mère non, j'utilise simplement un spray nomade d'urgence (en pharmacie ou en magasin bio) notamment Ballot-flurin (avec ou sans alcool) à base de propolis mais il faut le prendre au tout début de ton mal de gorge après c'est moins efficace.





Powerdom a dit:


> Miel dans du lait chaud.
> 
> Tu as pris froid ?



Moui :sick:
Merci de vos conseils 

Du moment qu'il ne me cherche pas des poux, je l'ignore tout simplement.

Tu rencontres souvent des cons ?


----------



## mistik (24 Mars 2012)

Ah mais quotidiennement et je constate qu'il y a beaucoup de cons riches et heureusement pour eux leur richesse n'est pas seulement composée par leur connerie.

--> Où penses-tu partir en vacances cet été dans l'hypothèse où tu aurais la chance de t'évader loin (étranger) ou près (dans ton pays) de chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2012)

J'ai une idée mais pour l'instant ça n'est qu'à l'état de projet.

Si tu recevais une somme de 10,000 , qu'en ferais tu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Mars 2012)

Je vous invite tous à boire un verre  et je ferai plaisir à mes proches 

Tu aimes les énigmes ?


----------



## bompi (25 Mars 2012)

Oui, mais plutôt dans la position du Sphinx, maintenant.

Est-ce que tu connais la fonction Zêta ?


----------



## Powerdom (25 Mars 2012)

Non, seulement la lettre. 

Elle sert à quoi ?


----------



## meskh (25 Mars 2012)

A calculer des trucs ...

Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2012)

Je ne suis pas bon en math désolé.

Tu aimes le Doctor Pepper ?


----------



## meskh (25 Mars 2012)

Je ne sais pas 

C'est pas Forest Gump qui en buvait trop ??


----------



## mistik (25 Mars 2012)

M'en souviens pas.

--> As-tu pensé à changer d'heure ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2012)

Ça se fait automatiquement maintenant.

Tu choisis encore des choses importantes dans ta vie ?


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Mars 2012)

La couleur de ma smart cover

Tu possèdes beaucoup de caisses de vin ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2012)

Non.

Livre classique ou tablette ?


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Mars 2012)

Les deux

BD ou livre ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2012)

Livre.

Tu es allé au salon du livre ?


----------



## mistik (25 Mars 2012)

De nos jours on ne lit plus, c'est dépassé 

--> iPad 2 ou nouvel iPad avec une 4G inutilisable en Europe ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2012)

Un MacBook Air.

Tu aimes lire ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Mars 2012)

Ça dépend quoi, mais en général oui.

Tu es allé au Salon des vins ce week-end ?


----------



## Powerdom (25 Mars 2012)

Non. 

Tu joues d'un instrument de musique ?


----------



## Simbouesse (25 Mars 2012)

Guitare sèche. Je possède une électro-acoustique Crafter "American" :love:

Tu as déjà pratiqué une activité "de groupe" ? (sport collectif, musique dans un groupe...)


----------



## mistik (25 Mars 2012)

Non, je suis un solitaire.

--> Tu es allé au Salon techtonik ce week-end ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2012)

--> Non

--> Et au salon de massage, tu y es allé ?


----------



## mistik (25 Mars 2012)

Non, je n'ai pas eu le message.

-->  Et au salon bio, tu y es allé ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2012)

Non.

Le salon de la photo ?


----------



## mistik (25 Mars 2012)

_Tout faux_, je n'y étais pas non plus.

--> Et au salon des nains de jardin en rez-de-chaussée ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2012)

Hé non.

Gagne t-on en autonomie en mobilité avec son MB/MBP une fois que le DD a été remplacé par un SSD ?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Mars 2012)

Sans doute puisqu'il n'y a plus de mécanique à entraîner. 

Le ciel est bleu chez toi ce matin ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Mars 2012)

Oui.

La neige te manque pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2012)

La seule fois qu'il y'a eu de la neige chez moi ça a été un black-out toute la journée donc non.

Tu roules vite ?


----------



## Simbouesse (26 Mars 2012)

Le métro circule en général aux alentours de 30km/h. Donc non. 

Tu as un balcon/terrasse ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Mars 2012)

non.

un peu de plantation sur ce balcon/terrasse ?


----------



## Simbouesse (26 Mars 2012)

oui :love:

Tu sors souvent ? (bars/théâtres/ciné...)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Mars 2012)

Hélas non.

Tu glandes souvent ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Mars 2012)

Raisonnablement  En fonction des dépenses.

Toasted 

Oui, quand je ne sors pas.

Tu as connu le phénomène Pokémon ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2012)

Non.

Qui a dit : _" __Mieux vaut faire partie de la gauche caviar, que de la droite hamburger.__ "  ?_


----------



## Powerdom (26 Mars 2012)

Manuel Tornar


Tu es plutôt caviar ou hamburger ?


----------



## Simbouesse (26 Mars 2012)

Burger, mais pas n'importe lesquels ! Un burger de brasserie, avec pas trop de sauce et un paté de boeuf magnifique :love:

Tu vas aller au Burger King de la gare St Lazare ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Mars 2012)

*Non*, mais je suis un GRAND FAN de Burger King !!   

Tu fais tes achats pendant la période des soldes ou n'importe quand ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2012)

Si je peux profiter des périodes de soldes pour avoir un vêtement de marque à prix réduit, j'en profite !

Il y a une marque de vêtement que tu aimes en particulier ?


----------



## mistik (26 Mars 2012)

Non.

--> Il y a une marque de parfum que tu aimes en particulier ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Mars 2012)

Paco rabanne 

Tu mets du parfum ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Mars 2012)

Rarement. 

Tu tweet ?


----------



## mistik (27 Mars 2012)

Jamais, ni tweets ni murs ni Dieu ni maître !

--> As-tu déjà fait des incantations afin d'obtenir de la pluie ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Mars 2012)

Pas encore, mais ça viendra. 

Dallas risque de revenir sur les Tv. Tu connais ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Mars 2012)

Ouaip, je me souviens des doses impressionnantes de whisky que JR se servait 

Tu attends le retour de Dallas ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Mars 2012)

Non, j'ai pas de tv


tu as une maitresse ?


----------



## meskh (27 Mars 2012)

Ben non, je ne suis pas marié ... 

Tu bosses là ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Mars 2012)

Non pas en ce moment. 

Tu penses que c'est comment une vie de chien ?


----------



## meskh (27 Mars 2012)

De la bouffe de merde....

Tu voudrais quoi alors ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Mars 2012)

Une énorme chèque.

T'en penses quoi de l'Apple TV ?


----------



## LeProf (27 Mars 2012)

Que du bien ... le  mien arrive demain normalement par UPS .... c'est mon premier 

Plutôt location ou achat de films ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Mars 2012)

Location. Je n'ai aucun DVD a la maison

Tu vas à la pêche ?


----------



## LeProf (27 Mars 2012)

Non pas du tout.

Quel est ton prénom préféré ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Mars 2012)

Laurence ou Kim 

C'est quoi ton prénom ?


----------



## LeProf (28 Mars 2012)

Laurent 

et le tien ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mars 2012)

Dominique

En quelle année victor hugo a écrit les misérables ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Mars 2012)

Vers 1850 ? 

Tu es fan de la littérature française ?


----------



## Simbouesse (28 Mars 2012)

Fan non, mais "Limonov" d'Emmanuel Carrère, Prix Renaudot 2011 est excellent. Voir perturbant...

Tu lis beaucoup ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mars 2012)

non pas beaucoup, mais uniquement des BD.

de quel film est tiré cette citation ?

Deux intellectuels assis vont moins loin quun con qui marche.


----------



## LeProf (28 Mars 2012)

Je pense à "Un taxi pour Tobrouk" mais je n'en suis pas sur. Par contre, c'est du Audiard, sans aucuns doutes !! 

J'ai juste ???

Edit: la citation exacte : Deux intellectuels assis vont moins loin qu&#8217;une brute qui marche.

la preuve : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUvfw4wtqv0

Pour les amateurs, à visionner en entier ... y a plusieurs répliques sublissimes


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mars 2012)

C'est juste !

Dans quel film trouve t-on le jeu de mot avec Juste Leblanc ?


----------



## Simbouesse (28 Mars 2012)

A bon ? il n'a pas de prénom ?
Le Diner de Cons ! _... classic..._

Qui a dit : Vaut mieux être un petit breton qu'un grand "tu l'auras" ?


----------



## mistik (28 Mars 2012)

Ne serait-ce pas dans "la tour Montparnasse infernale" ?

--> Que manges-tu à midi ?


----------



## meskh (28 Mars 2012)

club sandwich

Et toi ?


----------



## mistik (28 Mars 2012)

Des petites asperges, pain, gruyère le tout arrosé par un grand verre d'eau. 1 café + carrés de chocolat et petits gâteaux.

--> Après tout ça, comment faire pour ne pas grossir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Mars 2012)

En pratiquant un sport.

Tu marches au moins 30 minutes par jour ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mars 2012)

Vraiment de marche pour marcher non. 

Qui a dit : dsk je le connais bien je l'ai même mis en examen.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Mars 2012)

Eva Joly ?

Tu suis la campagne électorale ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mars 2012)

Je ne suis pas la campagne électorale. C'est bien Eva Joly. 

Ou habitait Tintin avant d'habiter Moulinsart ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2012)

Bruxelles ?

Qui a porté durant quinze années consécutives le titre d'homme le plus classe du monde ?


----------



## LeProf (28 Mars 2012)

Moi !!! 

Me trompe-je ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mars 2012)

Oui c'est Bruxelles 23 rue du Labrador


Georges abitbol

En quelle année la Tv française est passée en couleur ?


Édit : damned grilled


----------



## mistik (28 Mars 2012)

En 1967 perhaps.

--> Que regardes-tu ce soir à la TV ?


----------



## LeProf (28 Mars 2012)

Rien du tout.... je lis.

As-tu déjà mangé des caillettes ardéchoises ?


----------



## mistik (28 Mars 2012)

ni ardéchoise, ni drômoise, ni pékinoise.

--> Que faire pour stopper le ronflement de son partenaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2012)

-- > Lui faire remarquer gentiment. En parler avec lui/elle.

-- > Que fais tu quand un individu te manque carrément de respect ?


----------



## mistik (28 Mars 2012)

dès qu'il se retourne, le coup de poignard dans le dos.

--> Que fais-tu en cas d'insomnie ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2012)

Prendre contact avec son médecin.

Est-ce que je pourrais trouver la BO du film _Heat_ ( De Niro, Pacino ) sur iTunes ?


----------



## mistik (28 Mars 2012)

*No lo sé*.

--> Tu ne dors donc toujours pas à cette heure si tardive ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2012)

J'ai un rythme un peu spécial, je dors peu. Merci pour le lien .

Tu es déjà allé aux États-Unis ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Mars 2012)

Oui, deux fois.

Tu es déjà allé en Australie ?


----------



## meskh (29 Mars 2012)

Non mais c'est tentant ...

Tu fais quoi quand tu es à découvert ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Mars 2012)

Je me couvre 

Tu as joué à la Game Boy ?


----------



## meskh (29 Mars 2012)

Tetris jusqu'à en vider les piles 

Amstrad CPC-6128 ?


----------



## LeProf (29 Mars 2012)

Ca ne nous rajeunit pas .... je l'ai eut dans ma prime adolescence, merci les parents de me l'avoir acheté 

Thomson TO7 ou Oric atmos ?


----------



## mistik (29 Mars 2012)

Ni l'un ni l'autre.

--> Es-tu un *adulescent* ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Mars 2012)

Non

Comme ça rapidement tu saurais situer le Suriname sur une carte ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Mars 2012)

Au nord du Brésil si je ne me trompe pas.

Tu connais la liste des DOM-TOM ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Mars 2012)

je connais : Réunion, Guadeloupe, Gyuanne, Mayotte après...

il y en a d'autres ?


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Mars 2012)

Saint Pierre et Micquelon, Tahiti, Martinique, Nouvelle Calédonie...

Mais encore ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Mars 2012)

Peut être Saint Martin et Saint Barthélémy

encore ?


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Mars 2012)

... Power ?








Power...DOM ?



Sinon quoi de neuf ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2012)

Il fait un temps magnifique

N'est-ce pas ?


----------



## mistik (29 Mars 2012)

Malheureusement oui pour un mois où la pluie est nécessaire pour nos nappes phréatiques.

--> Que manges-tu ce midi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Mars 2012)

Salade, riz et poulet. 

Tu manges souvent des plats surgelés ?


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Mars 2012)

ça m'arrive, mais ce ne sont pas des plats préparés : pommes noisettes ( :love: ), épinards etc.

mistik est toujours aussi déprimant ? 



> Malheureusement oui pour un mois où la pluie est nécessaire pour nos nappes phréatiques.


----------



## Powerdom (29 Mars 2012)

Pas forcément déprimant. Concerné par la nature

Tu bois de l'eau en bouteille malgré quelle soit 200 fois plus chère que celle du robinet ?


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Mars 2012)

Absolument pas m'sieur ! Robinet robinet !

Tu trouves que toutes les eaux ont des goûts différents ? ou seules les Contrex ou autres Hépar sont vraiment dégueu ? :rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (29 Mars 2012)

Je ne sais pas je ne bois que de l'eau du robinet. 

Tu penses que melenchon va passer le 1 tour ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2012)

Non.

Tu as pas une application intéressante à me proposer ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Mars 2012)

Vinobook si tu possèdes quelques bouteilles de vin. 

Comment différencie t-on les Dupont (album de Tintin)


----------



## mistik (29 Mars 2012)

Par leur moustache : la moustache de Dupon*d* est droite ou tombante, en forme de *D* couché, celle de Dupon*t* est retroussée, ouverte et pointue sur ses côtés, en forme de *T* inversé.

NON, Mistik n'est pas déprimant, il est juste chiant, point barre. 

--> Que fais-tu en cet instant ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Mars 2012)

Je réponds à ta question tout en écoutant "Arrival of the birds" de Cinematic Orchestra.

Gateau au chocolat ou tarte à la fraise ?


----------



## mistik (29 Mars 2012)

Chocolat, what else ?

--> Tu te couches à quelle heure habituellement ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Mars 2012)

Entre minuit et 01h du mat, tard :sleep:

Tu te réveilles à quelle heure demain ?


----------



## LeProf (30 Mars 2012)

Je viens de me réveiller, vers 5h15 ....


Tu préfères les montres à aiguilles ou celles à affichage numériques ?


----------



## mistik (30 Mars 2012)

A affichage numérique très cher ! (pour les autres lecteurs, il s'agit d'une expression il va sans dire mais mieux en le disant)

--> Qu'as-tu préparé pour ton week-end ?


----------



## Ardienn (30 Mars 2012)

Commencer à bosser mon rapport... 

Men in black 3, tu sens que ça va être un top ou un flop?


----------



## Powerdom (30 Mars 2012)

Euh au hasard je dirais flop.

quelle est la dernière campagne de pub refusée dans le métro de Paris ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Mars 2012)

Aucune idée

Quelle odeur a Paris ?


----------



## mistik (30 Mars 2012)

Celle de Panam.

--> Connais-tu le Mexique ?


----------



## LeProf (30 Mars 2012)

Rien que sur les cartes.

Prends tu souvent le bus ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2012)

Jamais.

Et un taxi ?


----------



## mistik (30 Mars 2012)

Je préfère la marche à pied.

--> Qui dans ton couple fait le ménage et la cuisine ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Mars 2012)

La dernière fois que j'ai fait à manger on a eu mal au ventre, donc c'est ma chère qui s'en occupe maintenant et pour toujours.
Les taches ménagères, 50-50.

Tu sais repasser les habits ?


----------



## Powerdom (30 Mars 2012)

Oui c'est ma partie. 

Tu joues a minecraft ?



Dernière pub refusée par le métro parisien


----------



## mistik (30 Mars 2012)

Non.

--> Aimes-tu le théâtre si *oui* quel genre si *non* pour quelle raison ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Mars 2012)

Non, j'ai eu une très mauvaise expérience en primaire depuis les théâtres, je n'aime plus ça.

Avec un système judiciaire qui couperait les mains des voleurs, ça résoudrait le taux de vol ?


----------



## tatouille (31 Mars 2012)

certainement la tete serait plus efficace

avec combien de femme as tu couché?


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2012)

Je n'ose pas le dire ... 

--> A quel âge as-tu eu ta première expérience sexuelle ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Mars 2012)

Mes 18 ans.

On dit qu'on se souviendra toute notre vie de sa première fois, c'est ton cas ?


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2012)

Oui exactement.

--> Si tu es lyonnais assisteras-tu à l'ouverture du deuxième *Apple Store à Lyon Confluence* (ouverture en nocturne de 19h00 à 01h00 du matin) ?


----------



## meskh (31 Mars 2012)

No way, je ne suis pas Lyonnais ...

Et toi alors, tu vas faire quoi pour le Sidaction aujourd'hui ?


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2012)

Que dire ...

--> Ecoutes-tu continuellement les informations à la TV et/ou radio et/ou internet ou alors privilégies-tu le stop aux infos suivant ainsi les recommandations en sophrologie par exemple ?


----------



## Powerdom (31 Mars 2012)

So quoi ?

Que test un testicule ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2012)

Les bourses.

Tu aimes quoi dans les forums ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Mars 2012)

La communauté 

Tu sais faire des tours de magie ?


----------



## meskh (31 Mars 2012)

Avec l'argent des autres, j'en connais des bon oui, tu ne vois rien 

Et toi, tu fais quoi devant ton ordi là ?


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2012)

Je glande en lisant dans Paris Match la vie du marteau et traître Merah mais en même temps et comme tu peux le constater je pianote devant mon ordi sur les différents forums de Mac Ge.

--> Et toi que fais-tu à l'instant présent ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Avril 2012)

Je viens de rentrer du bar, je sens un peu l'alcool qui monte à la tête.. Je vais pas tarder à dormir.

On est dimanche, tu mets ton réveille à quelle heure ?


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2012)

Je ne mets pas le réveil le dimanche.

--> Quel temps fera-t-il demain ?


----------



## Powerdom (1 Avril 2012)

Chez moi très beau. 

Quand tu achetes un nouvel appareil, tu lis le mode d'emploi ou tu fonces directement


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2012)

Ça dépend, si je suis paumé je sais alors qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un produit pommé !

--> Que fais-tu cet AM ?


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Avril 2012)

Je bosse

Tu aimes ton iPad ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Avril 2012)

Je n'ai pas d'iPad.

Tu as déjà testé Siri ?


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Avril 2012)

Non je n'ai pas de 4S 

Tu aimes ne rien faire au soleil ?


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2012)

Rares sont ceux qui n'aiment pas flâner au soleil mais très rares sont ceux qui désirent le bonheur des autres !

--> Télécharges-tu des films via iTunes ?


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Avril 2012)

Ca m'arrive

Tu aimes les chocolats ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Avril 2012)

Oh oui ! J'en raffole !

Et la vanille ?


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Avril 2012)

Mmmmmm une bonne glace vanille !!

Tu aimes le rhum raisin ?


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2012)

Uniquement la Rome antique.

--> T'es-tu promené, t'es-tu évadé l'esprit, as-tu écouté bouche bée le son mélodieux des petits oiseaux exprimant leur joie de retrouver le printemps ... ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2012)

C'est ce que je fis hier après-midi.

Où se trouve le parc des Bastions ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Avril 2012)

Connais pas.

Tu aimes les chiens ?


----------



## tatouille (1 Avril 2012)

j'aime bien les chiennes mais prefere les chattes 

On ne peut ni accéder directement a EAX, ni a RAX, pourquoi?


----------



## Powerdom (1 Avril 2012)

Je ne connais ni l'un ni l'autre.

Tu vis hors de France ?


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2012)

Non car "_wie Gott in Frankreich leben_" alors pourquoi quitter ce beau pays ? :love:

--> Quand penses-tu que la crise va être plus dure que jamais en France occasionnant des vagues de licenciements dévastant le bastion France tel un tsunami japonisant agonisant suivant l'exemple un Goliath décapité par un David qui faisait pourtant six coudées et un empan de moins ?  ... je vous avais pourtant bien dit que j'étais chiant !


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Avril 2012)

oué t'es chiant (ah c'est pas ça la question ^^)

Tu as pris des couleurs ?


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2012)

Des couleurs non, des lourdeurs (bouées autour du ventre) oui !

--> Que faire contre la prise de poids sans trop s'emmerder ?


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Avril 2012)

Un régime

Que faire contre les régimes ?


----------



## mistik (2 Avril 2012)

... nazi, soviétique, de Vichy ... rien ... ils sont morts et enterrés !

--> Que faire contre l'augmentation du prix du pétrole, faut-il acheter des vélos et pédaler même en rase campagne ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Avril 2012)

Oui, il faut pédaler.

Tu utilises quel moyen de transport chaque jour ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2012)

Le bus.

Quel est ton bien le plus précieux ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (2 Avril 2012)

Mon MacBookPro.

Qui est debout à cette heure ci ?


----------



## mistik (2 Avril 2012)

Moi le bot mistik.

--> Tu travailles à quelle heure?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Avril 2012)

8 heures 

Fait beau chez vous ? Ici grand soleil, c'est déjà ça pour un lundi au boulot


----------



## meskh (2 Avril 2012)

Oui très beau, mais pas le temps d'en profiter ...

Tu penses quoi de cette histoire de l'assassin de Toulouse ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Avril 2012)

Toulouse c'est loin

tu connais cette théorie qui explique qu'en passant de connaissance en connaissance tu peux joindre n'importe qui dans le monde en moins de 6 connaissances ?

par exemple j'arrive a B Obama en 4 personnes.


----------



## meskh (2 Avril 2012)

Non pas du tout, mais peu plausible ...

Tu connais la Réduction Transcendentale ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Avril 2012)

Pas du tout.

Qui s'y colle pour expliquer ?


----------



## meskh (2 Avril 2012)

C'est Husserl qui a pondu ça un matin où ça n'allait pas trop bien

Mais ça rime à quoi tout ça ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Avril 2012)

À la crise.

Tu peux faire une série de combien de pompe ?


----------



## meskh (2 Avril 2012)

Deux séries de une, ça doit être possible 

Et toi, tu touches tes pieds ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Avril 2012)

Pas vraiment, je suis aussi souple qu'une barre de métal.

Tu cours vite ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2012)

Oui mais pas longtemps.

Tu roules vite ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Avril 2012)

Non au désespoir de mes enfants qui trouvent que je me traîne. 

Aurais tu une appréhension à te promener seul la nuit dans un cimetière ?


----------



## meskh (2 Avril 2012)

non mais il faut vraiment que je sois seul

tu vas bosser demain ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Avril 2012)

Oui, dur avec ce magnifique soleil.

Tu t'inquiètes souvent ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2012)

C'est aléatoire.

Quel sera ton prochain ordinateur ? ( question de la semaine )


----------



## mistik (3 Avril 2012)

Certainement un Apple ^^

--> Utilises-tu encore un PC chez toi hormis pour caler tes livres ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Avril 2012)

Mes parents utilisent encore le vieux PC du salon pour checker leurs mails.

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2012)

Un MacBook.

Tu aimes les oeufs brouillés ?


----------



## meskh (3 Avril 2012)

oui c'est très bon avec du bacon 

un bon café bien noir ?


----------



## mistik (3 Avril 2012)

YES !!!

--> Que fais-tu en ce moment ?


----------



## meskh (3 Avril 2012)

J'attends que ça chauffe ...

Et toi ?


----------



## mistik (3 Avril 2012)

Je pianote.

--> A quelle heure arrêtes-tu le turbin ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2012)

Minuit.

Tu joues à un Free To Play ?


----------



## Powerdom (3 Avril 2012)

non

En quelle année est mort Jacques Brel ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Avril 2012)

Fin des années 70, j'crois :mouais: Pas de ma génération.

Ton objet fétiche ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2012)

Une paire de chaussures.

Tu parles combien de langues ?


----------



## mistik (3 Avril 2012)

Déjà la *langue vernaculaire* 

--> As-tu plus de doigts à une main qu'à une autre et plus de doigts de pied à l'un qu'à l'autre ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Avril 2012)

Euh non.

Tu as eu un appareil dentaire quand tu étais jeune ?


----------



## mistik (3 Avril 2012)

Le truc habituel en ferraille :rose:

--> Tu repars bosser ?


----------



## meskh (3 Avril 2012)

Non il fait trop beau 

Tu irais où en vacances ?


----------



## mistik (3 Avril 2012)

L'Espagne, la Grèce mais vu les événements c'est mort.

--> Que fais-tu en vacances s'il pleut, que visites-tu ?


----------



## meskh (3 Avril 2012)

Le fond de mon lit ... 

Tu regardes le foot ce soir ?


----------



## macpan (3 Avril 2012)

Pas plus que ça

Gaucher? Droitier? Ambidextre? Contrarié?


----------



## meskh (3 Avril 2012)

Non, juste contrarié par la gaucherie des droitiers ambidextres ....

Tu fais quoi demain ?


----------



## mistik (3 Avril 2012)

Je me lèverai.

--> Que feras-tu après-demain ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Avril 2012)

J'irai faire les courses.

Tu aimerais avoir un MBP aussi fin qu'un MBA ?


----------



## mistik (3 Avril 2012)

Peu m'importe ayant déjà un mba. 

--> Aimerais-tu avoir un Mac Pro aussi élancé qu'un iMac ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Avril 2012)

Pourquoi pas ! J'ai toujours eu envie d'avoir un Mac Pro même si je n'en ai aucune utilité de ce genre de machine.

Je m'ennuie, tu me proposes quoi à faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2012)

Prends un livre.

Que penses-tu de la rumeur d'iMac avec option anti-reflet ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2012)

Ce serait pas mal ...

Tu aimes le citron ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Avril 2012)

Pas trop sauf en tarte !

qui chantait "elle avait de tous petits petons Valentine"


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Avril 2012)

M. Chevalier

Tu manges tous les jours du pain ?


----------



## meskh (4 Avril 2012)

non mais ma grand-mère oui 

pour ou contre un verre de vin chaque jour ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Avril 2012)

Plutôt pour. 

Quel est le dernier film qu'à tourné Yves Montand ?


----------



## mistik (4 Avril 2012)

Je ne sais pas.  --) Qui fait la queue comme moi à l'Apple Store Confluence à Lyon ... now ?


----------



## meskh (4 Avril 2012)

Pas moi 

Quelqu'un sait-il où va t-on ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Avril 2012)

Oui moi. Mais j'ai pas le droit de le dire...

Qui a gagné le Dernier Goncourt ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2012)

_L'Art français de la guerre_ d'Alexis Jenni.

Que penses-tu de la lecture sur tablette ?


----------



## mistik (4 Avril 2012)

Ce n'est pas comme lire sur une ardoise ce qui a été écrit à la craie !

--> Combien de temps me reste-t-il à vivre ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Avril 2012)

Assez pour terminer ce que tu as a faire sur cette terre. 

Au bonheur des dames c'est quoi pour toi ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (5 Avril 2012)

Un film à l'ancienne, ou une boutique parisienne pour taille 42 et + 

C'est moi ou il n'y a vraiment plus de saisons dans ce pays?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Avril 2012)

Non, c'est toi 

Quid des arrière saisons ?


----------



## meskh (5 Avril 2012)

Elles sont derrière les saisons ou après ... :mouais:

Tu ne trouves pas que les étudiantes piaillent trop fort ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Avril 2012)

Il y a un petit moment que je n'ai pas fréquenté d'étudiantes 

Bogota c'est dans quel pays ?


----------



## meskh (5 Avril 2012)

Je dirais en Colombie

Tu veux pas me donner les coordonnées des lettres "Hollywood" via Google Earth ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Avril 2012)

Longitude: -118.3215184545837
Latitude: 34.1339583524561


Quelle est l'application la plus utilisée sur ton iPhone ?


----------



## meskh (5 Avril 2012)

un jeu : Cut The Rope 

Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Avril 2012)

Je suis sur Android et c'est l'application Métro (journal).

Tu veux un jus ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2012)

De raisin merci.

Tu aimes quoi comme fleurs ?


----------



## meskh (5 Avril 2012)

"Les Fleurs du Mal"

Quel est ton auteur préféré ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Avril 2012)

J'aime bien Dan Brown, ça a un style particulier.

Tes biscuits préférés ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2012)

Les Pocky. Plus connu en France sous le nom de _Mikado_.

As-tu déjà eu envie d'assouvir une vengeance implacable ?


----------



## mistik (5 Avril 2012)

Oui.

--> Que penses-tu faire si la France connaît une crise à l'exemple de la Grèce ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Avril 2012)

Je fais un coup d'état, je me proclamerai Empereur et j'instaurerai la Troisième Empire ! 

Tu es avec moi ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (6 Avril 2012)

Evidement! 

On se prend l'Europe avec?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Avril 2012)

Mouais, y'a mieux quand même.

Un petit Monopoly intergalactique ?


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2012)

Je préfère le classique.

--> Ce temps me fatigue et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Avril 2012)

Oui, compètement ! Je suis retourné dans le lit ce matin. Pas la motivation d'aller en cours.

Tu viens manger ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Avril 2012)

non, ma commande est arrivée...

bientôt en vacances ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Avril 2012)

Dans deux semaines.

Quelque chose de prévu pour ce long week-end ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Avril 2012)

Dormir, sortir, manger, dormir, rien faire, manger ... Une vie de chat quoi 

Tu utilises iCloud ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Avril 2012)

Non.

As-tu vu la vidéo des futures lunettes (à réalité augmentée  ) Google ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Avril 2012)

Oui, c'est vraiment fort ! 

Et la vidéo de la voiture automatique de Google qui conduit un mal-voyant à un fastfood ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Avril 2012)

Hem Hem :mouais:

Ta vie est-elle un long fleuve tranquille ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Avril 2012)

Pas vraiment. 

Tu as eu du courrier ce matin ?


----------



## LeProf (6 Avril 2012)

Pas encore vérifié.

La vie est belle, non ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Avril 2012)

Oui.

Qui paye l'apéro ce soir ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Avril 2012)

C'est moi. 

On se retrouve sur le port ?


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2012)

D'accord si c'est celui d'Amsterdam !

--> Connais-tu des dockers dont les ports saluent leurs prouesses ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Avril 2012)

Absolument pas.

Ça te dit un barbecue ?


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2012)

M'en parles pas cela me donne faim ... :love:

--> Que manger ce dimanche pascal ?


----------



## meskh (6 Avril 2012)

Mais ?? Je ne m'apelle pas Pascal 

Tu joues avec Siri ?


----------



## Ardienn (6 Avril 2012)

Plus touché à siri depuis un bail. 

Tu vas boire de l'alcool ce soir?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2012)

Non, je ne pense pas.

Quelles langues comprend Siri ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Avril 2012)

Alors, la langue de bois, la langue de pute, la langue chargée, la langue tirée...

D'autres langues pour Siri ?


----------



## macpan (6 Avril 2012)

fourchue

Quelle masse totale d'aliments chocolatés compte-tu ingurgiter durant ce WE pascal?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Avril 2012)

Peu. 

Qui a gagné le tour de France en 1970 ?


----------



## macpan (6 Avril 2012)

c'était pas l'epo, peut être un obscur jaja

et le tour de France 1917?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Avril 2012)

Aucune idée.. :mouais:

Tu aimes les sorbets maisons ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Avril 2012)

Ouaip

T'as une centrifugeuse pour les jus de fruits maison ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2012)

Non, J'ai pas ça...

Et une machine à café, tu en as une ?


----------



## macpan (6 Avril 2012)

non je suis en mode manuel

et une machine à courber les bananes?


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2012)

Aucunement.

--> Et une machine à ouvrir les cacahuètes ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Avril 2012)

Non, j'utilise mes dents 

Tu as un écran plat ?


----------



## ziommm (7 Avril 2012)

Eh bien le moniteur que j'adjoins à mon MBP est plat, oui. Sinon, j'ai toujours une bonne vieille TV à tube, mais sa surface est plane tout de même.

Tu utilises quoi comme deo ?


----------



## LeProf (7 Avril 2012)

un stick quelconque....

As-tu déjà subi une intervention chirurgicale ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2012)

Oui plusieurs.

Tu as des problèmes de sommeil ?


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2012)

Ni de sommeil ni d'érection, merci ! 

--> Seras-tu en famille ce week-end ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2012)

Je pense pas.

--> Il Fait beau chez toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Avril 2012)

Couvert. 

Qui est en tête du championnat de F1 ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2012)

Le premier.

Qui est le second ?


----------



## meskh (7 Avril 2012)

C'est le majeur

Ce ne serait pas mieux si on avait 6 doigts ?


----------



## LeProf (7 Avril 2012)

je ne pense pas : trop de doigts tue le doigt !

Tu portes à gauche ou à droite ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Avril 2012)

À droite, fidèle à mon Mac 

Tu écoutes ta musique en quel format ?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Avril 2012)

Mp3

Qui naviguait sur Manureva ?


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2012)

Le navigateur français Alain Colas.

--> Où manges-tu demain ?


----------



## meskh (7 Avril 2012)

Je pense dejeuner avec un pote, vite fait pendant son déménagement

Tu connais Bob Moog ?


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2012)

Non.

--> Tu connais Thomas More ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Avril 2012)

Absolument pas, un chanteur ?

Tu profites du week-end de trois ?


----------



## meskh (8 Avril 2012)

oui je vais me faire une partie à 3 

comptes tu manger du chocolat plus que de raison ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Avril 2012)

Non,

Qui est le dessinateur de Lucky Luke ?


----------



## mistik (8 Avril 2012)

Morris et Goscinny.

--> Qui fit l&#8217;&#339;uf ... de Pâques ? Concernant Thomas More, non ce n'était pas un chanteur ! Ce fut un grand penseur, juriste, philosophe, théologien du 16ème siècle et qui fut exécuté pour avoir eu la mauvaise idée de désavouer le divorce du Roi anglais Henri VIII :affraid:


----------



## Powerdom (8 Avril 2012)

c'est une poule en chocolat.

cite moi une oeuvre de Saint Exupéry


----------



## LeProf (8 Avril 2012)

Le petit prince

Connais-tu la série Homeland ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Avril 2012)

Non j'ai pas de Tv..

Un DVD simple couche représente l'équivalent de combien de disquette 1.3 mo ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Avril 2012)

Environ 3600 disquettes.

Tu as mangé combien de kilo de chocolat aujourd'hui ?


----------



## mistik (8 Avril 2012)

0,150 kg

--> Préfères-tu le chocolat blanc, le chocolat au lait ou encore le chocolat noir ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Avril 2012)

Chocolat praliné

Qui est l'auteur de ce fil ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2012)

watch68 ?

Tu es déjà allé(e) en Italie ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Avril 2012)

Non, mais j'aimerai bien allé à Rome, Florence et Venise.

Et l'Allemagne ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2012)

Oui. Allemagne, Suisse...

Aimerais-tu goûter à un Khatchapouri ?


----------



## mistik (8 Avril 2012)

Why not ?

--> Quel célèbre acteur américain contemporain a mis en jeu sa plastique avantageuse qui fait craquer les femmes au bénéfice de la marque suisse Nescafé ... What else ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Avril 2012)

George Clooney.

Tu es allé voir Rec 3 ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Avril 2012)

Même pas le 1

Je possède quelques dons de voyance, qui veux en profiter ?


----------



## meskh (8 Avril 2012)

Fais péter qu'on se marre !!

Qu'est ce que tu vois ??


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2012)

Je vois loin

Mais où est donc Ornicar ?


----------



## mistik (8 Avril 2012)

... dans le placard du père pétard ... autrement dit les conjonctions de coordination. 

--> Qui était le général Custer ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2012)

Tu peux faire une recherche sur ce personnage.

Faudrait-il liquider quelques pirates informatiques, juste pour l'exemple ?


----------



## mistik (8 Avril 2012)

Vive la piraterie libre ! 

--> Que différencie le pirate du corsaire ?


----------



## macpan (8 Avril 2012)

l'employeur
tu bosses dans le prive ou dans le public?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Avril 2012)

Je suis encore à l'université, mais je pense que je vais bosser dans le privé plus tard.

Tu joues au poker ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2012)

Occasionnellement

Connais-tu une citation de Lyn Cassady ?


----------



## mistik (9 Avril 2012)

Non.

--> Connais-tu une citation de Tite-Live ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Avril 2012)

La vérité est souvent éclipsée, mais jamais éteinte


Pourquoi le logo de Google est il remplacé par des chevaux aujourd'hui ?


----------



## meskh (9 Avril 2012)

Un artiste ...

Tu as cherché les oeufs ce matin ?


----------



## mistik (9 Avril 2012)

Pas la peine j'en ai de la fermière du coin dans mon frigo.

--> Où penses-tu aller le week-end prochain ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Avril 2012)

Chez ma soeur, à St Germain en Laye.

Tu trouves souvent des bonnes affaires ?


----------



## mistik (9 Avril 2012)

Quand je cherche sur le net : oui.

--> Pourquoi n'arrêtes-tu pas de me poser des questions quotidiennement et sans relâche comme le ferait un gamin de 3 ans découvrant le monde avec ses petits yeux ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Avril 2012)

Parce que chaque fois est un éternel recommencement.

As tu perdu ton âme d'enfant ?


----------



## meskh (9 Avril 2012)

non je l'ai retrouvée ce matin

est ce une raison pour gober n'importe quoi ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Avril 2012)

Ça peut être une excuse. 

Quel constructeur à appelé sa voiture Zoé ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (9 Avril 2012)

Renault, nan?

Quel père de famille a appelé sa fille Clio?


----------



## meskh (9 Avril 2012)

Renaud :sleep:

Mais pourquoi tout ce tappage autour du Titanic ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2012)

3D.

Tu l'aurais pris ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Avril 2012)

Je pense que oui. 

Mais en 2002, un naufrage au large du Sénégal à fait plus de victime que le Titanic. Comment s'appelait le bateau ?


----------



## mistik (9 Avril 2012)

Le Joola.

--> Qu'achèterais-tu si tu venais à gagner une forte somme au Loto ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2012)

Je prends rendez-vous avec mon conseiller financier > J'achète un 1DX avec les optiques qui vont bien > Je fais un tour du monde.

Comment séduire une fille quand on est pas très au fait des techniques de dragues ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Avril 2012)

"Il faut rester soit même, avoir confiance en soit et celle qui vous acceptera tel que tu es, sera faite pour toi"

Tu portes souvent des costumes ?


----------



## EtVlan (10 Avril 2012)

Seulement un costume de bain, quand je vais à la piscine.


9 Picas et 6 points, ça fait combien en pouces?


----------



## mistik (10 Avril 2012)

Trop paresseux pour faire le calcul. 

J'ai trouvé cela :

"*POINT* 

Le « Point » qui est une unité de mesure  utilisée en typographie est égale à 1/72 pouce. Il est utilisé  principalement pour représenter la hauteur de la quantité d'espace  entre les lignes.

*PICA*

     Le « Pica » fait référence à une unité de mesure égale à 1/6 d'un pouce  ou encore 12 points. Les picas et les points peuvent être utilisés indifféremment  et de nombreux typographes utilisent le pica comme leur unité de mesure  standard."

--> Aimerais-tu - comme *Bruno Michel Iksil* - devenir "la baleine de Londres" et gagner 100 millions de Dollars par an ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Avril 2012)

non, c'est un gagne-petit...

tu aimes bien Londres ?


----------



## mistik (10 Avril 2012)

Pour y être allé une fois adolescent, oui c'est une belle et grande ville d'ailleurs cela serait dommage qu'il en fut autrement puisqu'elle est la capitale de nos voisins grands bretons.

--> As-tu une idée de l'endroit où tu penses aller pour tes grandes vacances ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Avril 2012)

Oui, j'ai déjà acheté les billets d'avion 

Quel film a remporté l'ours d'or du festival de Berlin en 2012 ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Avril 2012)

J'avais lu quelques choses la-dessus dans le journal. Je ne sais plus.

Tu aimes le groupe MGMT ?


----------



## LeProf (10 Avril 2012)

Connais pas.

Que me conseilles-tu en ce moment pour une soirée ciné ?


----------



## meskh (10 Avril 2012)

Un bon film 

Y'a quoi à manger ce soir ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Avril 2012)

Crêpes party en famille 

Combien y a t'il de prétendant aux élections présidentielles en France ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Avril 2012)

Trop ... Ce qui vont faire moins de 1%, on devrait ne pas les laisser se présenter.

Tu viens prendre un verre ce soir ?


----------



## meskh (10 Avril 2012)

OK mets les bieres au frais

Tu as des cahouettes ou je les apporte ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2012)

À pas .

Tu veux du chorizo ?


----------



## meskh (10 Avril 2012)

ha oui c'est très bon ça 

le saumon, tu aimes ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2012)

Oui.

Tu aimerais qu'on remplace le billet de 5&#8364; par une pièce de 5&#8364; ?


----------



## mistik (10 Avril 2012)

M'en tape ... néanmoins le billet est plus léger dans mon porte-monnaie.

--> Qu'as-tu lu ces derniers temps ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2012)

J'ai relu certains passages de la biographie de S.Jobs ( de W.Isaacson )

Le magazine littéraire spécial Japon.  D'autres trucs....


Tu as toujours bon caractère ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (11 Avril 2012)

Sauf au réveil. 

Le tien est à quelle heure aujourd'hui?


----------



## mistik (11 Avril 2012)

6h50.

--> Prends-tu les transports en commun pour te rendre sur ton lieu de travail ?


----------



## LeProf (11 Avril 2012)

Non.

Quel est ton programme du jour ?


----------



## mistik (11 Avril 2012)

Rester vivant dans ce monde de brutes !

--> Quel sera ton plat du jour ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Avril 2012)

Juste un Sandwich au thon.

Tu aimes manger japonais ?


----------



## mistik (11 Avril 2012)

Jamais essayé, connaissant plutôt les chinois et taïwanais.

--> A quelle heure termines-tu ?


----------



## meskh (11 Avril 2012)

Ça y est, c'est fini 

Et toi tu faisais quoi à 5h du mat ?


----------



## mistik (11 Avril 2012)

... j'étais dans les bras de Morphée.

--> Que manges-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2012)

Rien. Chewing-gum.

As-tu un compte flickr ?


----------



## meskh (11 Avril 2012)

Ben non car il faut savoir prendre des photos quand même 

Et toi, alors tu tweet(s) ??


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2012)

Je ne tweete pas.

En dépit des condamnations internationales, la RDPC s'apprête à lancer une fusée, pour soi-disant placer un satellite. Le Japon se tient prêt, missiles Patriot déployés.

Un commentaire à faire sur cette affaire ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Avril 2012)

Un petit conflit diplomatique, ça fait couler beaucoup trop d'encre.

Tu aimerais être ton propre patron ?


----------



## mistik (11 Avril 2012)

No comment, wait and see, what else ?

--> Nos "reproducteurs français" (dont je fais encore partie) auraient des problèmes de fertilité du fait des produits dangereux pour la santé humaine. Que penses-tu faire ? Rien ? Moi idem !


----------



## macpan (11 Avril 2012)

La pollution chimique voilà la solution contre la surpopulation mondiale! Fini le pb du contrôle des naissances...
Demain ça sera vachement mieux?


----------



## mistik (11 Avril 2012)

P'tain non ... p'tain pire. :bebe:

--> Penses-tu que « l'Homme est un loup pour l'Homme » ou qu'au contraire « lHomme est une chose sacrée pour lHomme » ou alors ne serait-ce pas un peu des deux ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (11 Avril 2012)

J'irai même jusqu'à dire que le Loup est un Homme pour l'Homme!

Qu'en penses tu doc'?


----------



## macpan (11 Avril 2012)

Mais certainement!
Et la femme dans tout ça bordel?


----------



## mistik (11 Avril 2012)

La femme, ah la femme ! :love:

--> Ne penses-tu pas que "le médecin soigne, la nature guérit" ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Avril 2012)

C'est tout à fait vrai, beaucoup de nos médicaments proviennent de la synthèse des molécules des plantes.

Tu manges équilibré ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2012)

J'essaie de faire en sorte.

Qui a dit : _ " Jésus, donne-moi la vie, car j'ai encore beaucoup de choses à faire "  _?


----------



## mistik (11 Avril 2012)

Le marxiste Hugo Chávez, Président du Venezuela !

--> Dans quel pays le Président Hugo Chávez se fait-il soigner ?

*
*


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2012)

Cuba ?

Ta bibliothèque musicale est constituée de musique compressée ( MP3, AAC ) ou non compressée ( AIFF, Apple Lossless ) ? Un mix des deux ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Avril 2012)

Principalement du .mp3, je n'ai pas l'équipement (casque audio, enceinte de la mort qui tue..) pour profiter d'un meilleur son.
D'ailleurs, je trouve ridicule les gens qui possèdent des casques haut de gamme qui écoute du .mp3 

Tu possèdes beaucoup de DVD ou Bluray ?


----------



## EtVlan (12 Avril 2012)

Euh, Un peu plus de 500 DVD et je commence depuis le début de l'année avec les Blu-Ray, je suis rendu à presque 50... (Presque 100 Wii, 20 XBox...)

Tu aimes les Smarties?, ta couleur préférée alors?


----------



## LeProf (12 Avril 2012)

Oui, le noir... mais j'essaie d'éviter, c'est pas bon pour mes dents ni mon tour de taille.

Quelle est la première pensée que tu as eu en te réveillant ce matin ?


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2012)

Oh p'tain je suis toujours vivant ! 

--> Raymond Aubrac ça te cause ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Avril 2012)

Il est mort avant hier, il était résistant de la Seconde Guerre Mondiale.

Tu as encore les peluches de ton enfance ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (12 Avril 2012)

J'en ai gardé une, malheureusement elle n'a plus le même charme. 

Quel est le record en terme d'âge humain?


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2012)

122 ans mais c'est beaucoup moins qu'une tortue géante des Galapagos ! 

--> Que fais-tu en ce moment ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2012)

Je suis en train de rédiger une lettre de démotivation. 

Et toi, que fais-tu de beau ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2012)

Je meurs.

La mort c'est la raie du cul ?


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2012)

Je ne sais pas. 

--> As-tu déjà sauté en parachute ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Avril 2012)

Non, mais j'aimerai !

Et du tir à l'arc ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (12 Avril 2012)

Jamais la bouche pleine!

Plutôt pétanque ou poker?


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2012)

Plutôt pétanque menteur ... c'est du bluff !

--> Regardes-tu l'émission sur les candidats à la candidature suprême ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Avril 2012)

Non, trop de politique tue la politique.

Hate d'être en WE ?


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2012)

Yes !

--> Que penses-tu de la troisième tentative ratée de la mise en orbite d'un  satellite par la paranoïaque Corée du Nord ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Avril 2012)

Que la persévérance ne paye pas toujours 

Tu es du genre têtu ?


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2012)

obstiné.

--> As-tu déjà taillé un costume à quelqu'un non pas un costume trois-pièces mais une mauvaise réputation ?


----------



## Gabinio54 (13 Avril 2012)

Oui

*Quelqu'un ne t'as jamais dit qu'apple c'est nul par jalousie?*


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2012)

Oui souvent, ce sont donc quelques-uns 

--> Que fais-tu dimanche ?


----------



## LeProf (13 Avril 2012)

Je ne sais pas encore.

Comment profiter de l'instant présent ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Avril 2012)

En sirotant une petite bière.

Tu es amoureux :love: ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2012)

Non.

Tu aimerais partir en voyage ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Avril 2012)

Oui, carrément ! Un petit tour du monde là.. J'en ai besoin.

Tu sais où tu vas aller en juillet-août ?


----------



## tatouille (13 Avril 2012)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Oui, carrément ! Un petit tour du monde là.. J'en ai besoin.
> 
> Tu sais où tu vas aller en juillet-août ?



oui au travail les meilleures vacances en ce qui me concerne,

sais tu que bon nombre de matheux et quants (malg®e tout gagnant beaucoup d'argent) basent leur crédibilité sur  f(x) &#8712; O(g(x)) ce qui n'existe pas physiquement et n'existera jamais, n.b une foutaise intellectuelle, une hérésie, un crime contre l'humanité.


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Avril 2012)

Bah normal comme O(g(x)) n'est pas un ensemble mais une fonction.
C'est ça ? :mouais:

Tu achètes souvent sur Amazon ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2012)

Jamais.

Tu achètes sur voyages sncf.com ou au guichet ?


----------



## tatouille (14 Avril 2012)

non bien qu'ayant ecrit le backend (mainframes/financial-transactions bridge guichet et web) il y a quelques années (l'actuel utilise toujours ma base 10 years later), je ne vis plus en Europe.

aimes tu les porsche 911?


----------



## EtVlan (14 Avril 2012)

Oui, mais ça coûte un bras et une jambe

Quel est le secret de la Caramilk?


----------



## mistik (14 Avril 2012)

Comment font-ils pour obtenir le doux et fondant caramel dans les poches de chocolat de la tablette Caramilk.

--> Que fais-tu ce week-end ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Avril 2012)

Je vais voir des amis.

Fantasmer, c'est humain ou malsain ?


----------



## mistik (14 Avril 2012)

C'est humain et malsain si par trop déplacé et contrevenant aux bonnes murs.

--> Chocolat ou café ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2012)

Café, presque toujours. Et thé aussi.

Thé à la menthe ou au citron ?


----------



## mistik (14 Avril 2012)

Les deux me conviennent.

--> Dans combien d'années la retraite ?


----------



## tatouille (14 Avril 2012)

je ne sais pas je vis dans un pays ou le concept d'age de la retraite n'existe pas

--> sais tu que Sophocle est l'auteur de 123 tragédies  et que la plupart de son oeuvre n'a pas traversé le temps et reste méconnue?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Avril 2012)

Je l'ignorais. 

Sais tu d'où j'écris ce post ?


----------



## macpan (14 Avril 2012)

d'une petite vire en face nord des grandes jorasses où tu bivouaques

Tes impressions?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Avril 2012)

J'en pense qu'il fait moche.

T'en penses quoi du réchauffement climatique ?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Avril 2012)

Pas grand chose actuellement chez moi, il fait froid.

Etes vous pour ou contre l'élevage en batterie des poulets ?


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2012)

Définitivement contre, le plein air et pas de batterie !

--> Pleut-il chez toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Avril 2012)

Oui, journée de mxxxe ! 

Le niveau des nappes phréatique remontera-t-il ?


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2012)

Il faudrait pour cela qu'il pleuve au mois de mai y compris !

--> Aimes-tu le sport automobile ?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Avril 2012)

Oui, la F1 est ma favorite.

Mais alors, s'il ne pleut pas, le potager ne grandira pas et les légumes seront chers, non ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Avril 2012)

Sans doute. 

Comment peut on aimer des activités extrêmement destructrice pour l'environnement et polluante comme la F1 et s'inquiéter pour le climat ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (15 Avril 2012)

Il serait mathématiquement plus logique de devenir végétarien pour l'environnement qu'anti sport automobile.

D'ailleurs, y a des végétariens/taliens ici?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Avril 2012)

Je sais pas, mais moi je ne le suis pas.

Mon potager est loin des circuits quand a se faire des soucis pour le climat je suis un peu comme tous le monde non ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Avril 2012)

Je ne sais pas comment est tout le monde. 

Qu'y a t'il a la une du Huffington post ce matin ?


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2012)

Je ne sais *plus*

--> Que lis-tu d'autre sinon ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Avril 2012)

Là, pas grand chose à part les VDM 

Tu maitrises bien l'anglais ?


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2012)

Non car c'est l'Anglais qui me méprise ! 

--> Quelle langue étrangère maîtrises-tu ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (15 Avril 2012)

Le Français quand je suis à l'étranger.

Qui parle plus de 3 langues?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Avril 2012)

Moi 

Tu habites en appartement ou en pavillon ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Avril 2012)

Maison,

Quel chanteur célèbre à été plongé dans le coma récemment ?


----------



## difqonapple (15 Avril 2012)

Robin Gibb, chanteur des bee gees.

==>Qui a gagné la coupe de la ligue (france)??


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2012)

L'OM

--> Qui l'a perdue ?


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Avril 2012)

tous les autres... 


suis tu le foot?


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2012)

Non non non, 3 X NON.

--> Penses-tu que ça y est l'invasion des virus a commencé sur les Mac ?


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Avril 2012)

non non non 3 fois NON 


c'est pas parce que l'on parle d'un Malware que c'est la fin des haricots....



sinon penses tu que la baisse de quelques points sur les ventes d'apple annoncent la fin des haricots justement ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2012)

Tu as fait le test sur le site de Kaspersky ?


----------



## LeProf (15 Avril 2012)

Pas du tout.

Connais-tu l'origine du mot "algèbre" ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2012)

Le mot vient de l'arabe _al-jabr_ (&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1585 .

Tu es fort en mathématiques ?


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Avril 2012)

je l'etais à une epoque, maintenant ...... c'est une autre histoire! 

qu'aimais tu à l'ecole comme matière
?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Avril 2012)

Les mathématiques.

La mot vient de l'arabe, mais l'arabe il vient d'où ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (15 Avril 2012)

C'est bien simple: je n'ai rien compris

Quelqu'un pour m'éclairer?


----------



## LeProf (15 Avril 2012)

euhhhhhhh... j'ai égaré ma lanterne ^^

As-tu déjà vu une cinéscénie au Puy du fou ?


----------



## meskh (15 Avril 2012)

Euh non ...

Pas de temps pour chercher, mais qu'est ce donc ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2012)

Aucune idée.

Estimes-tu être _needy* _avec les femmes ?

*Needy = Être demandeur avec les femmes, être dans le besoin affectif, émotionnel. Trop rechercher la validation et l'approbation féminine.


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Avril 2012)

totalement à 200%


et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2012)

Carrément, mais j'ai fait des efforts . Attitude à proscrire avec les femmes.

Est-ce que tu soignes ton apparence et ton phrasé ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Avril 2012)

Pas plus que ça, j'essaie d'être un minimum correct, stout.

Tu l'as vu Battleship ?


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2012)

Non en revanche Battlestar Galactica le film oui, mon Dieu que la blonde cyclon est si jolie !

--> Boulot demain ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2012)

Oui.

Penses-tu que certaines filles sont attirées par une certaine forme de gangstérisme ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Avril 2012)

"Les gentilles filles cherchent les méchants garçons" c'est connu.

Tu te lèves à quelle heure demain ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2012)

De bonne heure.

Qui a dit : _"  Oui, chuis candidat à l'élection présidentielle " ?
_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2012)

Pourquoi le délai d'éditions des messages est si court ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2012)

Matyu a dit:


> De bonne heure.
> 
> Qui a dit : _"  Oui, chuis candidat à l'élection présidentielle " ?
> _




Un ambitieux.

Moi tu vois je suis déjà debout à 6H30 et vous ?


----------



## difqonapple (16 Avril 2012)

Ajd 7H30 mais demain 7h ;'(

Qui a cré cette discussion?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2012)

Je sais plus c'est trop vieux.

Tu as toutefois raison, ce serait bien de le savoir qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## meskh (16 Avril 2012)

Oui il est avéré que la gent féminine aime le côté "mauvais garçon" chez certains hommes.   Mais quand vas tu commencer à grandir ??


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2012)

! Grand mais je le suis déjà 1,80 m !!!

Mais toi quand vas tu comprendre que la grandeur, n'a rien à voir avec la taille ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Avril 2012)

Je le sais très bien, j'ai gardé l'état d'esprit d'un gamin du centre aéré. 



meskh a dit:


> Oui il est avéré que la gent féminine aime le côté "mauvais garçon" chez certains hommes.   Mais quand vas tu commencer à "grandir" ??


Jamais 

Tu préfères te taper les embouteillages en voiture ou te serrer dans le métro ?


----------



## LeProf (16 Avril 2012)

Ni l'un ni l'autre.

Quel est le dernier spectacle que tu as vu ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2012)

Mon mariage.

Que penses tu du mariage en général ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2012)

Pas intéressé pour l'instant.

Est-ce que tu as un homme de confiance ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2012)

Pas du tout,

Pour quoi faire ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Avril 2012)

Le sale boulot. 


Quelle est la préfecture de l'Aveyron ?


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Avril 2012)

rodez 

tu connais?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2012)

Oui j'y ai roulé ma bosse.

Moi je préfère Millau et toi ?


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Avril 2012)

Aucune des 2 désolé

je suis plus attiré par le soleil... 

Tu aimes l'Espagne?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2012)

Oui ma femme et d'origine Espagnol.

Le soleil tu le préfère fort ou léger ?


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Avril 2012)

de preference fort 
j'adore les fortes chaleurs comme à BCN où je suis... 

tu connais?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2012)

J'y suis allé quelquefois.

Moi j'y aime bien les Ramblas et toi ?


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Avril 2012)

Barceloneta me plait plus, mais Les Ramblas je connais bien car j'y vis 

sinon tu bosses aujourd'hui?


----------



## mistik (16 Avril 2012)

Non.

--> Que ferais-tu si une guerre civile éclatait dans notre beau pays de "celtitude" française ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2012)

Je prendrais le maquis

En parlant de maquis connais tu La Corse ?


----------



## mistik (16 Avril 2012)

Je ne connais ce si joli pays très explosif qu'à travers des images et des vidéos. 

--> Connais-tu la Bretagne ?


----------



## macpan (16 Avril 2012)

Mais bien sûr nom d'une crêpe suzette

et le Klondike?


----------



## mistik (16 Avril 2012)

Tout le monde le sait : il s'agit d'une rivière canadienne, dans l'ouest du Territoire du Yukon et un affluent du fleuve Yukon ! 

--> Connais-tu l'âge du capitaine ... Haddock ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2012)

Pas du tout ?

et toi connais tu celui des Duponts ?


----------



## mistik (16 Avril 2012)

Uniquement Dupont puisqu'il a le même âge que Dupond !

--> Fais-tu de temps à autre des exercices de relaxation ?


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Avril 2012)

ouep obligé au vue de mon etat de santé ça aide

sinon tu prends des medocs?


----------



## macpan (16 Avril 2012)

oui plutôt dans le Haut Medoc mais pas seulement

Es-tu sportif?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (16 Avril 2012)

Un physique de Dieu Grec, et même pas de sport!

T'en dis quoi?


----------



## mistik (16 Avril 2012)

No comment !

--> As-tu un "_pet_" animal familier dans ton "_home sweet home_".


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2012)

Oui un chat.

Et toi,  fais tu des pets de temps en temps ?


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Avril 2012)

comme tout le monde 

par contre crois tu à la fin du monde en cette fin d'année?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2012)

J'sais pas on verra bien l'année prochaine si on est toujours là.

Franchement tu y crois à toutes ces prédictions ?


----------



## LeProf (16 Avril 2012)

Comme tout le monde 

Regrètes-tu nos bons vieux Francs ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2012)

Ceux de Clovis ? Pas du tout !

L'Euro c'est la vie qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Avril 2012)

j'en penses que revenir au franc est utopique....

On y est on y est!!!!


regrettes tu l'europe et son libre echange?


----------



## meskh (16 Avril 2012)

Ben non, je regrette peut-etre mon avenir 

Et toi alors, y'a quoi par la fenêtre ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2012)

Mon jardin.

Quel temps fait il chez vous ?


----------



## macpan (16 Avril 2012)

le fond de l'air l'est fraichou

ton avis éclairé concernant le vélo électrique?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2012)

C'est un vélo elle est trique ! 

Anne ma soeur Anne ne vois tu rien venir ?


----------



## tatouille (16 Avril 2012)

oui Las hemorroides

Question rides, Qui était le roi Hérode?


----------



## mistik (16 Avril 2012)

Hérode (&#1492;&#1493;&#1512;&#1491;&#1493;&#1505; &#1492;&#1490;&#1491;&#1493;&#1500 fut Roi de Judée de - 37 à - 4 avant notre ère. Il était très impopulaire et non d'un petit bonhomme très cruel également, il aurait voulu faire assassiner Jésus mais ce dernier crie et Marie pleure, mais bon c'est une toute autre histoire qui aurait très bien pu être racontée dans *2 heures moins le quart avant JC*.

--> Penses-tu que le conflit israélo-palestinien pourrait bien prendre racine en France et emporter à tout jamais l'espoir d'une France républicaine et laïque ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Avril 2012)

Si oui, on verrait le FN monter en force..

Tu télécharges beaucoup d'applications sur l'App Store ?


----------



## Nanok (17 Avril 2012)

Non pas des masses, y'a pas grand chose de vraiment essentiel. Un petit jeu de temps en temps pour passer le temps...
Et toi, comment tu passes le temps?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Avril 2012)

En glandant.

Qui te fait marrer parmi les candidats à la présidentielle ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (17 Avril 2012)

Philippe Poutou est excellent 

Ca ne sera pas trop dur pour lui de retourner au taff après sa campagne?


----------



## LeProf (17 Avril 2012)

Je ne pense pas, il n'attend que cela et c'est lui qui le dit.

*"Votez Philippe Poutou, le seul candidat qui fera un poutou à tous ses électeurs !!"*

C'est un bon slogan, non ? 

PS: en tout cas, ça fait bien marrer mon fils.


----------



## meskh (17 Avril 2012)

Bon slogant. Le gars passerait ses 5 années de mandat à poutouter tout le monde.

Tu vas avoir un poutou toi aujourd'hui ?


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2012)

Et moi aujourd'hui je fais à toutes les travailleuses et à tous les travailleurs un petit poutou poutou poutou 

--> Vas-tu voter ce dimanche ?


----------



## LeProf (17 Avril 2012)

Bien sur .... par contre suivant les 2 restants au second tour, c'est pas dit... je voterai peut être blanc alors.

Est-ce important pour toi de faire valoir tes droits civiques ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Avril 2012)

Absolument !

Tu sais déjà pour qui tu vas voter ?


----------



## LeProf (17 Avril 2012)

Au premier tour, oui.

Pourquoi les français sont-ils très peu syndiqués ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Avril 2012)

parce que les syndicats ont du mal à prouver leur utilité ?

tu es syndiqué ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Avril 2012)

Non.

Tu as déjà fait du quad ?


----------



## LeProf (17 Avril 2012)

Oui.

As-tu le permis moto ?


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2012)

Non. 

--> As-tu le permis bateau ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Avril 2012)

Non.

Et le permis de tuer ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Avril 2012)

Oui, le permis de tuer le temps 

As-tu le permis d'en rire ?


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2012)

J'en ai pris mon parti !

--> Que faire pour chasser les idées noires ?


----------



## LeProf (17 Avril 2012)

Avoir des idées blanches... ??

Plutôt du soir ou du matin ?


----------



## meskh (17 Avril 2012)

Ben tout dépend dans quel sens se déroulent les journées en fait ...

As tu été au cinéma ?


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2012)

Plus depuis que j'utilise iTunes pour louer des films.

--> Télécharges-tu licitement des films/musiques/jeux ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2012)

J'achète sur l'iTunes Store français et japonais. De la musique principalement.

Je n'aime pas lidée d'être ami virtuellement avec des personnes sur un forum, et toi qu'en penses-tu ? Je connais physiquement toutes les personnes de ma liste d'amis facebook, et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Avril 2012)

Moi non plus, organisons une soirée si vous êtes opé 
De même, je les connais tous.

Tu écoutes quelle station de radio ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2012)

http://www.nashe.ru/

Tu utilises iTunes ou une alternative au logiciel d'Apple ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Avril 2012)

iTunes.

Tu utilises Garage Band, iMovie et iPhoto ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2012)

Non non non. Pour les photos j'utilise Lightroom 3 mais actuellement j'en fais pas.

T'as posté dans autoportrait ?


----------



## tatouille (18 Avril 2012)

oui il y a de ca tres longtemps

que pensez vous du bunga-bunga?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (18 Avril 2012)

Pour les plus connaisseurs d'entre vous, c'est une danse étrange sans réel avenir 

Aujourd'hui est un jour pour...?


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Avril 2012)

... pour chiller comme d'hab'

es tu en vacances?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Avril 2012)

Oui, 2 semaines 

Tu utilises Skype ?


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Avril 2012)

oui bcp

tu regrettes qu'il soit pas optimisé pour mac?


----------



## LeProf (18 Avril 2012)

Non, car je ne l'utilise pas.

Quel est l'objet dont tu ne pourrais te passer de son utilisation ?


----------



## difqonapple (18 Avril 2012)

Mon lecteur MP3  (gros accro oui )

Et l'objet dont tu passerais bien?


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Avril 2012)

Mon PC pour mon travail


Qu'utilise tu comme matériel informatique à ton boulot ?


----------



## LeProf (18 Avril 2012)

Des PCs malheureusement.... l'éducation nationale ne connait que cela.

Est-ce qu'il t'arrive de penser à ton inéluctable mort ?


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Avril 2012)

De temps en temps

Mais pensez à la vie tous les jours et beaucoup mieux, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2012)

Je trouve.

Ta sauce favorite pour les pâtes ?


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Avril 2012)

bolognese 

et pour les raviolis?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2012)

Une simple sauce tomate aux herbes.

Ta police favorite ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2012)

J'ai utilisé la police _System_ pour ma signature, par exemple.

As-tu déjà été contrôlé par les forces de police en possession de substances illicites ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Avril 2012)

Non. 

Iras tu (re) voir Titanic en 3D ?


----------



## difqonapple (18 Avril 2012)

Non, je suis pas trop cinéma...

es tu sur des réseaux sociaux?


----------



## LeProf (18 Avril 2012)

Non... enfin, oui, mais ceux de la vrai vie, je préfère les contacts humains non artificiels.

Es-tu plutôt foot, rugby... ou ni l'un ni l'autre ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Avril 2012)

Les deux mais je ne suis que les coupes du monde.

Tu vas aller à Londres pour les JO ?


----------



## LeProf (18 Avril 2012)

Non, il y aura beaucoup trop de monde !!!

Quelle est ta phobie ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Avril 2012)

Les araignées.. 

Tu as un animal chez toi ?


----------



## tatouille (18 Avril 2012)

oui j'ai une femelle homo sapiens

que pensez vous de Breivik? terroriste ou malade?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Avril 2012)

Un terroriste.

Tu aimerais aller au japon ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2012)

J'aimerai beaucoup y aller, oui. 

Le gars qui s'occupe des Mac Pro chez Apple est parti et n'est pas revenu ?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Avril 2012)

Paraît-il

Moi je suis iMac et vous ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (19 Avril 2012)

Plutôt iPod (classique).

Qui se souvient de l'iPod Mini?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Avril 2012)

Je voulais m'en acheter un mais je n'avais pas assez d'argent à l'époque, j'ai économisé pendant 2 ans pour m'acheter un iPod Classic vidéo 

Tu as eu combien d'iPod ?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Avril 2012)

2 dont un classique que je garde jalousement.

Maintenant nous avons l'iPhone avec iTunes match d'ailleurs l'utilises tu ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Avril 2012)

Non

Les besoins créent-ils les moyens, ou l'inverse ?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Avril 2012)

L'inverse

Pourquoi tu ne l'utilises pas ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Avril 2012)

Le pédalier est cassé. 

Tu vas au eurockéennes de Belfort ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Avril 2012)

Non.

Le rock c'était mieux avant ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2012)

J'aimais mieux avant.

Tu joues aux dames ?


----------



## difqonapple (19 Avril 2012)

oh non... je n'aime pas me déguisé XD

La fin de David Guetta....bonne surprise?


----------



## kolargol31 (19 Avril 2012)

pitin de bonne nouvelle ! 

qu'ecoutes tu sinon comme style de musique?


----------



## difqonapple (19 Avril 2012)

Enormement d'electro (tout les genres...) et un peu de "pop". Par contre le "rap" vraiment sans moi 

et toi?XD


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (19 Avril 2012)

En ce moment précis Little Richard.

Qu'as-tu envie de répondre à ceux qui scandent "la musique, c'était mieux avant"?


----------



## difqonapple (19 Avril 2012)

Etant jeune je suis mal placé pour y répondre mais je pense que la musique évolue avec les générations. Il n'a pas de meilleurs musique que d'autres, c'est un histoire de gout, de style et d'époque pour moi....

Penses tu que apple devrait changer les baffles de ses mac?


----------



## kolargol31 (19 Avril 2012)

Non car je les utilises pas je passe par des monitorings pour mes projets 

Sinon tu travailles dans la musique?


----------



## difqonapple (19 Avril 2012)

Oh non, je mix un peu qq fois (j'ai un bon casque (malheureusement il commence a rendre l'âme) donc pour le son ça va ), juste pour le fun mais je suis à l'université (ingé archi)...

Et toi t'es dans la musique?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Avril 2012)

Pas du tout et heureusement pour vous 


Moi,  dans la musique ce je préfère c'est le silence et vous ?


----------



## kolargol31 (19 Avril 2012)

ben c'est l'inverse, sinon je bosserai pas en quelque sorte! 

que penses tu de ceux qui font de longues etudes? (style doctorat ou professorat)


----------



## mistik (20 Avril 2012)

Qu'ils font de longues études.

--> Que sais-tu des volcans d'Auvergne ?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Avril 2012)

plein de chose, j'y suis né.

Quelle région de FRance préfères tu ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Avril 2012)

Aquitaine.

Dans quelle région tu te vois finir ta vie ?


----------



## Powerdom (20 Avril 2012)

Chez moi en franche comté

Qui a remplacé sylvio Berlusconi ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2012)

Mario Monti.

Tu aimes le cinéma italien ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Avril 2012)

Pas spécialement, je préfère les blockbusters américains ! 

Tu as déjà fait de la plongée ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (20 Avril 2012)

Avec des bouteilles et tout le bazar? Oui, mais en piscine (véridique).

A quoi bon se débattre?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Avril 2012)

Afin de s'échapper !

Quelle heure est il ?


----------



## Powerdom (20 Avril 2012)

Il va être midi. 

À partir de quelle date le futur président prendra ses fonctions ?


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Avril 2012)

aucune idée et rien à foutre (je risque de faire peur à certains: MAIS rien à foutre de cette pitin de politique et je vote blanc)


et toi?


----------



## Powerdom (20 Avril 2012)

Pas blanc. 


Si on vote Poutou, on a droit à un Poutou ?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2012)

Vu son niveau ça ce peux.

Et si tu vote Arthaud tu deviens marteau ?


----------



## tatouille (21 Avril 2012)

je ne sais pas

mais es-ce que le vent l'emportera?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2012)

Certainement.

Actuellement il pleut chez moi et chez vous ?


----------



## tatouille (21 Avril 2012)

non la nuit est claire il fait 28, 11pm

avez-vous rencontré le Dalaï-lama ?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2012)

Jamais.

Mais savez vous que Davina (la Davina de Gym Tonic) est devenu moine Bouddhiste ?


----------



## tatouille (21 Avril 2012)

non je ne savais pas, bien occupé a suivre mon propre chemin, enjoy your path

l'année derniere j'ai vue John McLaughlin & the 4th Dimension pour la derniere, a l'auditorium Berkeley peut etre une 50ene de personne dans une salle de 4000, savez vous qu'il jouera a Toulouse cette année?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2012)

Pas du tout. 

C'est qui ?


----------



## tatouille (21 Avril 2012)

un des plus grand guitariste de cette epoque,

faut - il respecter le nazisme au meme titre que le hamas?


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> un des plus grand guitariste de cette epoque,
> 
> faut - il respecter le nazisme au meme titre que le hamas?


R e s p e c t e r  le nazisme au même titre que le hamas ? Comment est-ce possible de respecter des organisations criminelles ? Drôle de question !

--> Aimes-tu l'Histoire ?


----------



## macpan (21 Avril 2012)

Bien sûr; ça peut aider à ne pas poser de "drôles de questions"

éthique ou étiquette?


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2012)

Toujours la morale, donc l'éthique !

--> Es-tu taquin ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2012)

Non.

Ton plus long séjour à l'hôpital ?


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2012)

1 journée.

--> Ton voyage le plus long a duré combien de jours/mois/années ?


----------



## kolargol31 (21 Avril 2012)

je suis en constant voyage: là je suis sur Barcelone pour une durée inderteminée

es tu de ceux qui passent leur temps sur Facebook?


----------



## macpan (21 Avril 2012)

moi jamais fréquenter Facebook

Tu votes par procuration demain?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Avril 2012)

Non, je vais aller voter.

Ton jeu Zelda préféré ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (21 Avril 2012)

Wind Waker! Une féerie...

Dimanche, c'est plutôt la fête, ou plutôt les larmes aux vues des estimations?


----------



## kolargol31 (21 Avril 2012)

qui vivra verra

rien ne peut être decider maintenant! soyons patient 

ET AUX URNES

que penses tu du vote blanc?


----------



## macpan (21 Avril 2012)

tentation légitime au vu de cette lamentable campagne (même si je préfère exprimer mon suffrage pour demain)

un vote blanc pour de sombres lendemains?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (21 Avril 2012)

Le vote blanc est une façon de s'exprimer comme une autre (cependant on peut la regretter  )

J'ai super faim, un bon truc à me conseiller?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2012)

Un kebab frites salades.

En Rugby, a quand remonte la dernière rencontre entre la France et la Géorgie ?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2012)

Coupe du monde 2007

Qu'est ce qu'un en avant ?


----------



## kolargol31 (21 Avril 2012)

qd le ballon part "en avant" au lieu de faire une passe en arrière...

Oui car ds le rugby toutes passes doit se faire en arrière 


que penses tu du jeu à 13?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2012)

Je n'en ai jamais vu un seul match. (mais le Jules de ma fille y joue alors j'en verrai peut-être...)

le XIII est originaire d'où ?


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Avril 2012)

De 2 avant le XV

Tu penses que l'asm va gagner cette année ?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2012)

Oui.

Et toi, penses tu que Toulouse à des chances malgré ses revers actuels ?


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Avril 2012)

Oui 

M'enfin je préfère l'asm


Tu prends souvent l'apéro ??


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2012)

Ca m'arrive

Aimes tu les olives avec ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Avril 2012)

De temps en temps.

La dernière fois que tu t'es mis une mine (être bourré) ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (21 Avril 2012)

L'été dernier. 

Bien mes études de .... ?


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2012)

médecine bactériologique.

--> As-tu beaucoup dennemis ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2012)

Pas tellement.

Tu écoutes le podcast de Éric Zemmour sur iTunes ?


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Avril 2012)

je le supportes pas du tout

et toi?


----------



## tatouille (22 Avril 2012)

j'aime bien Zemmour meme si je ne partage pas toutes ses vues je trouve que c'est un bon critique, mais c'est vrai que je le prefere avec Naulleau, ca donne un mélange interessant et démocratique.

Que faites vous demain? ici on creve 32 a l'ombre :rateau:


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Avril 2012)

Je bricole et je......vote

Que pensez vous des expatriés ?


----------



## mistik (22 Avril 2012)

Je pense qu'il sont loin de leur patrie.

--> Vas-tu voter aujourd'hui ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (22 Avril 2012)

Déjà fait!

Les giboulées de Mars en Avril, ça devrait pas être interdit?


----------



## mistik (22 Avril 2012)

Aucun texte de loi à ce sujet.

--> Aimes-tu le travail manuel ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Avril 2012)

Oui j'adore bricoler dans mon atelier. 

Tu vas suivre les médias suisse ou belges ?  http://www.tdg.ch/


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Avril 2012)

Non, je n'ai pas le temps pour ça aujourd'hui.

Il y avait beaucoup de monde au bureau de vote ?


----------



## mistik (22 Avril 2012)

Énormément pour un dimanche matin à 10h00 !

--> Vas-tu voter au second tour ?


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Avril 2012)

ben faudra 


sinon tuy penses quoi des gros trolls qui apparaissent de plus en plus sur le fofo?


----------



## mistik (22 Avril 2012)

Qu'enfant j'aimais bien lire des bouquins sur le thème des *Trolls*.

--> Et toi qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Avril 2012)

je jouais aux jeux de roles donc j'en ai vu bcp des gros poilus!

mais leurs apparitions sont elles un signe qu'APPLE va changer sa gamme en juin? et non cette semaine prochaine?


----------



## tatouille (22 Avril 2012)

je ne sais pas la lecture du futur semble etre aussi improbable dans le crotin de Troll que dans le crystal 

es-ce qu'il fait beau par chez vous?


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Avril 2012)

Oui,

Ca y est j'ai voté et vous ?


----------



## LeProf (22 Avril 2012)

je l'ai fait ce matin vers 9h00...

Attends-tu les résultats avec impatience ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2012)

Non.

Tu aimes le poker ?


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Avril 2012)

Oui mais je joue très peu

Tu regardes le débriefing de la présidentielle ?


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Avril 2012)

dsl mais rien à f*utre

je vais attendre le second tour pour voir ce que cela donne...


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Avril 2012)

Non, c'est une perte de temps.. Je veux juste savoir le résultat.

Et toi ?


----------



## difqonapple (22 Avril 2012)

Moi je suis belge alors tu sais....

Les belges sont obligés d'aller voter....Penses tu que les français devraient l'être?


----------



## LeProf (22 Avril 2012)

Oui, mais il faudrait reconnaitre le vote blanc.

Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## mistik (22 Avril 2012)

Why not !

--> A quelle heure te lèves-tu ?


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Avril 2012)

ca varie mais apres midi c'est clair, mais je me couche super super tard (pour ma defense)

que pense tu du resultat de Barcelone au foot hier?
(pour ma part je m'en fous)


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Avril 2012)

Ces jours-ci vers 11h30.

Si Jurassic Park ressort en 3D comme Star Wars ou Roi Lion, tu iras le voir ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2012)

Je pense pas.

Que penses-tu de l'art de la rhétorique des hommes et femmes politiques ?


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Avril 2012)

Ils me fatiguent à se couper la parole

Que penses tu de la météo du moment ?


----------



## mistik (22 Avril 2012)

Du moment que c'est dit, c'est dit !

--> Penses-tu qu'il pleuvra des grenouilles ?


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Avril 2012)

qd les poules auront des dents....

penses tu que c'est la fin des haricots?


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Avril 2012)

Pas du tout, la saison commence tout juste !

Aimerais tu faire pousser toi même tes légumes ?


----------



## LeProf (23 Avril 2012)

Oui mais je n'ai souvent pas assez de temps pour m'en occuper.

As-tu testé Diablo 3 sur ton mac ce week-end lors de la bêta ouverte ?


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Avril 2012)

Pas du tout.

Jouez vous avec votre Mac ?


----------



## Powerdom (23 Avril 2012)

je ne suis pas joueur

En quelle année les Beatles se sont ils séparés ?


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Avril 2012)

1970.

Tu aimes le rock des années 70 ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Avril 2012)

Assez oui.

Quel est ton groupe de rock contemporain favori ?


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Avril 2012)

Genesis.

Vas tu aller à la pêche dimanche en 15 ?


----------



## meskh (23 Avril 2012)

A la pêche ?? non, c'est inutile 

Tu as déjà sauté à l'élastique ?


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Avril 2012)

non jamais.

Où en fais tu ?


----------



## mistik (23 Avril 2012)

nulle part.

--> Fais-tu baucoup de natation ?


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Avril 2012)

Pas du tout.

la water polo set un sport exigeant,  non ?


----------



## mistik (23 Avril 2012)

Il faut avoir du coffre (souffle) ! ^^ 

--> Que manges-tu ce soir ?


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Avril 2012)

Certainement une salade, je mange léger le soir.

Aimes tu les crudités ?


----------



## kolargol31 (23 Avril 2012)

non et c'est un pb 

aimes tu la viande?


----------



## mistik (23 Avril 2012)

non et ce n'est pas un pb ! 

--> Aimes-tu les frites ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2012)

Bof pas trop.

Et les croquettes tu aimes ?


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Avril 2012)

Celles pour chat pas trop.

Bois tu du vin ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Avril 2012)

Je n'aime pas énormément, mais un verre de temps en temps ça fait du bien.

Tu l'as acheté où ton ordinateur ?


----------



## Powerdom (23 Avril 2012)

Je les prends sur le refurb


La reine d'Angleterre à quel âge ?


----------



## macpan (23 Avril 2012)

pomme store

dans ce topic y a-t-il plus de questions sur la bouffe ou sur l'informatique?


----------



## kolargol31 (23 Avril 2012)

ouais ben je sais pas je me suis pas posé la question 

cela te derange?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Avril 2012)

Pas vraiment.

Tu prends souvent des photos ?


----------



## mistik (23 Avril 2012)

de temps à autre.

--> Prends-tu un médicament pour dormir ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2012)

Non.

Amsterdam ou Budapest ?


----------



## mistik (23 Avril 2012)

Pourquoi ? Il y a la peste à Buda ?

--> Penses-tu aller en Europe de l'Est pour tes vacances ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2012)

J'aimerai aller en Géorgie. République Tchèque et Russie aussi.

Quel pays d'Europe aimerais-tu visiter ?


----------



## mistik (23 Avril 2012)

L'Autriche.

--> Quel pays d'Amérique du Nord ou du Sud aimerais-tu visiter ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Avril 2012)

Le Canada et le Brésil ! 

Tu aimerais faire un safari ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2012)

Je ne sais pas.

Tu as un abonnement/carte de bibliothèque ?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Avril 2012)

Oui à la médiathèque de mon patelin.

Quel genre de livre lis tu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Avril 2012)

Thriller, aventure.

Tu as lu Le Seigneur des Anneaux de Tolkien ?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Avril 2012)

Non.

Aimes tu les romans policiers ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Avril 2012)

j'ai aimé. je préfère l'héroic fantasy

le trône de fer ça te dit quelque chose ?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Avril 2012)

Absolument pas, c'est un chiotte en métal ? 

Quel type de papier utilises tu aux toilettes, papier journal, papier crépon ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Avril 2012)

Ni l'un ni l'autre... wc japonais à nettoyage a eau

tu vas acheter le canard enchainé demain ?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Avril 2012)

Non

Lis tu la presse régionale ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2012)

Parfois.

Acheter son iPhone débloqué plein tarif, plein pot à 519 ou 629 en Apple Store ou sengager sur deux ans avec un opérateur avec forfaits proposés à prix d'or et dans ce cas là avoir un iPhone bloqué bon marché ?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Avril 2012)

Plutôt 1ere solution.

As tu un iPad ?


----------



## meskh (24 Avril 2012)

Non ma fille en a un 

Et toi, as tu une fille ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Avril 2012)

Oui :love:

Tu utilises duckduckgo ?


----------



## mistik (24 Avril 2012)

Non.

--> Tu utilises une deux chevaux ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Avril 2012)

Nope.

Tu as essayé la dernière mise à jour d'Androïd (ICS) ?


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Avril 2012)

Pas du tout.

Qu'as tu comme smartphone ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (25 Avril 2012)

Un Blackberry, et un iPhone 3GS

Méritée la faillite de RIM?


----------



## Powerdom (25 Avril 2012)

Non, je ne pense pas qu'une faillite soit méritée, mais attendue...

tu aimes le steampunk ?


----------



## mistik (25 Avril 2012)

Parce que la société a fait faillite ?

--> *Que fais-tu au saut du lit *?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Avril 2012)

J'me gratte le cou et me frotte les yeux 

Matelas dur ou mou pour toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Avril 2012)

Dur

Et alors que fais tu avant de te coucher ?


----------



## mistik (25 Avril 2012)

Je fais en sorte de me détendre sinon j'aurais plus de mal à m'endormir.  --) que lis-tu avant de t'endormir et sur quel support (livre, iPad, liseuse) ?


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Avril 2012)

Des romans policiers de préférence, j'ai déjà essay sur l'iPad c'est assez agréable.

Quel sport pratiques tu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Avril 2012)

Le sport de chambre, ça compte ?

Tu es un gros dormeur ?


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Avril 2012)

Pas du tout.

Aimes tu le bricolage ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2012)

Pas trop.

Existe-t-il une appli du Stade Toulousain sur iOS ?


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Avril 2012)

Oui

Aimes tu le rugby ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2012)

Oui, je m'y intéresse un peu plus quauparavant .

J'aime bien la marque de vêtement Eden Park mais à la base c'est quoi l'Eden Park ?


----------



## ninja20062002 (25 Avril 2012)

C'est un stade d'Auckland en Nouvelle-Zélande. 
Vie tu plutôt à la campagne ou à la ville?


----------



## Powerdom (25 Avril 2012)

en ce moment en ville 

c'est bientôt le festival de Cannes, c'est le numéro combien ?


----------



## mistik (25 Avril 2012)

No lo sé !  --) bientôt barbecue party ?


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Avril 2012)

Pour info il pleut !

Moutarde ou ketchup ?


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Avril 2012)

ni l'un, ni l'autre.

Prévois tu de partir pour ce viaduc du 1er mai ?


----------



## meskh (25 Avril 2012)

Ben non il y a du taf, faut y aller ...

Pourquoi tu vas bouger où toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (25 Avril 2012)

je reste 

quelle est la circonférence de la terre ?


----------



## tatouille (25 Avril 2012)

ca dépend equateur ou pole?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (25 Avril 2012)

Paul, moi c'est Paul

Vous en pensez quoi de la fonction d'un Pape?


----------



## mistik (26 Avril 2012)

Ça papote.

--> Que faire contre le cynisme ambiant ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Avril 2012)

Faut prendre un verre ! 

Tu vas bientôt changer de portable ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2012)

Je pense, oui.

Tu as déjà essayé la lecture sur iPad ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Avril 2012)

À l'Apple Store, oui.

Tu préfères lire un vrai livre ou sur une tablette ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2012)

Livre papier.

Bibliothèque universitaire ( droit-lettres, médecine-pharmacie ) ou municipale ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2012)

Municipale.

Vis tu en ville ou à la campagne ?


----------



## mistik (26 Avril 2012)

En ville.

--> Et toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2012)

A la campagne.

Chelsea et Le Bayern sont en final de LdC ça t'inspire quoi ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (26 Avril 2012)

Beaucoup de bonheur, enfin une tête d'affiche qui change!

Le foot, trop d'importance donnée à un seul sport?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2012)

Oui beaucoup trop, mais cela occupe le peuple...

Que penses tu des salaires astronomiques de certains joueurs ?


----------



## mistik (26 Avril 2012)

Qu'ils sont astronomiques !

--> Que penses-tu de la comète de Halley ?


----------



## difqonapple (26 Avril 2012)

Qu'on la voit pas très souvent....

Comment calculez vous le volume d'une boite de conserve??? (sans calculette et sans lire l'étiquette )


----------



## mistik (26 Avril 2012)

Tiens regarde ta page perso : *ici*

--> Comment se débarrasser des bots ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2012)

C'est quoi ?


Lis tu Pif Gadget (comme moi) ?


----------



## mistik (26 Avril 2012)

Gamin oui. Toi t'as pas grandi ! 

--> Dimanche prochain à 20h00, tu vas pleurer ou sauter en l'air ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2012)

Le 29/04 ? ben je ferai pas grand chose, mais le 6/05 on verra bien.

Suis tu avec intérêt ses élections ?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Avril 2012)

Non

Le printemps c'est quelle date ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2012)

21 mars

Aimes tu l'automne ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Avril 2012)

Ça peut aller, c'est un peu déprimant.

Qu'est ce qui te passionne ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2012)

Plein de chose.

Quel genre de travail fais tu ?


----------



## meskh (26 Avril 2012)

Informatique

Qu'est ce qui est insoluble ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2012)

Le problème !

Aimes tu le bricolage ?


----------



## mistik (26 Avril 2012)

C'est le bricolage qui ne m'aime pas.

--> Aimes-tu l'Histoire de France ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2012)

Ca dépend la période mais oui.

Quel type de voiture as tu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Avril 2012)

Oui, surtout l'époque de Mérovingien et la Seconde Guerre Mondiale.

Tu aimes le whisky ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2012)

Oui

Et toi quel alcool bois tu ?


----------



## LeProf (26 Avril 2012)

J'aime bien le GIN.

A choisir entre ces deux séries: Dr House ou Urgences ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2012)

Dr House

es tu cinéphile ?


----------



## LeProf (26 Avril 2012)

J'aime bien le cinéma, oui, mais sans aucune prétention, ni connaissance encyclopédique

Le dernier film que tu as vu et le prochain que tu comptes voir ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2012)

A la recherche du Marsupilami et Avengers


Quel genre de cuisine aimes tu ?


----------



## LeProf (26 Avril 2012)

La cuisine maison, pas les plats préparés.

PS: the avengers, je compte aller le voir aussi, j'attends un peu qu'il y ai moins de monde dans les salles 

Aimes-tu les comics en général ? un en particulier ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2012)

J'aimais assez lire Strange quand j'étais plus jeune, maintenant c'est vrai que les dernier film me refont aimer cela.


Ecris tu à l'encre bleue ou noire ?


----------



## LeProf (26 Avril 2012)

A l'encre noire

Strange: cela ne nous rajeunis pas !! j'en ai lu pas mal moi aussi 

A bille ou à plume ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2012)

bille.

Bic ou Mont-Blanc ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (26 Avril 2012)

Bic, avec du sparadra autour du corps du stylo pour éviter de se blesser. 

Une idée du prix de la cartouche Mont-Blanc?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Avril 2012)

Aucune.

ou est Ioulia Timochenko en ce moment ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Avril 2012)

Qui c'est celui la ? :mouais:

Tu regardes les vidéos du Joueur du Grenier ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2012)

Pas du tout 

Connais tu Remi Gaillard ?


----------



## LeProf (26 Avril 2012)

En étant montpelliérain, OUI !

D'ailleurs qui va gagner la ligue 1 : PSG ou le MHSC ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2012)

Montpellier


Tu sais où est  l'Apple Store de Montpellier ?


----------



## difqonapple (26 Avril 2012)

A montpellier...dans une rue 

D'où vient le nom apple?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Avril 2012)

J'ai entendu tellement de version à la mort de Steve Jobs que je ne sais pas qui dit la vérité..
Certains parlent de la pomme de Newton, d'autres la pomme d'Adam & Eve, d'autres que Apple fait référence à la pomme des hippies et certains croient à l'image satanique ...

Tu habites où ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2012)

Dans la Haute Garonne

es tu vert ou bleu ?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Avril 2012)

Blanc

C'est quoi un kernel panic ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2012)

Une grosse merde pour toi

Utilises tu un Mac de bureau ou un portable ?


----------



## difqonapple (26 Avril 2012)

Macbook pro...

Penses tu investir dans la nouvelles génération de mac?


----------



## mistik (26 Avril 2012)

Oui dans un Mac mini server peut être.

--> Comment vois-tu l'évolution des futurs nouveaux mbp ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2012)

Aucune idée.

iTV existera-t-elle ?


----------



## mistik (26 Avril 2012)

Apple TV existe.

--> Regardes-tu les interviews de Hollande et Sarkozy actuellement à la TV ?


----------



## macpan (26 Avril 2012)

non

pour quoi faire?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Avril 2012)

Pour rien

Dans combien d'années nous irons à nouveau sur la lune ?


----------



## mistik (26 Avril 2012)

D'ici peu.

--> Origine du mot démocratie ?


----------



## macpan (26 Avril 2012)

Grèce Antique

D'autres "devinettes"?


----------



## difqonapple (26 Avril 2012)

ok en voila une : Qu'est-ce qui est rose et se balance de branche en branche??

réponse: un chewing gomme collé sur le postérieur de tarzan


----------



## mistik (26 Avril 2012)

Oui certes.

--> L'Empereur Napoléon 1er sachant ses soldats trop chargés d'où des fatigues nuisibles pour les combats à venir décida que le soldat ne devait porter pas plus de ... combien de kilos ?


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2012)

Aucune idée.

Lisez vous la presse Mac ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Avril 2012)

De temps en temps.

As-tu vu le film Le Mac ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (27 Avril 2012)

Oui, et c'est pas très bon.

Canal +, c'était pas mieux avant?


----------



## mistik (27 Avril 2012)

En effet, pour l'avoir regardé récemment chez des amis !

--> Que penses-tu visionner comme film ce week-end ?

Pour ce qui est de l'Empereur Napoléon 1er, il s'agissait de 40 Livres soit 20 kilos.


----------



## thunderheart (27 Avril 2012)

Aucun, il ne fait pas trop mauvais. On ira plutôt se promener sur les plages et boire des canons en écoutant un bon p'tit groupe.

À moins que tu ne nous conseilles un bon film à aller savourer dans les salles obscures ?


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2012)

Avengers
Aimes tu la pluie ?


----------



## meskh (27 Avril 2012)

oh oui en bon breton que je suis 

et on va où avec ce nouveau praisiden ?


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2012)

Dans le mur !

Envisages tu d'aller à la pêche de 6/05 ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Avril 2012)

Réponse dans 5 ans...

En ce moment deux frères ont environ 170 chercheurs "sur le dos". qui sont ils ?


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2012)

Les bogdanov.

Est ce que Temps X te dis quelque chose ?


----------



## LeProf (27 Avril 2012)

Oui

et Cosmos 1999 ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Avril 2012)

Ah oui mes samedi après midi de la une est à vous !!

quels étaient les deux acteurs principaux des mystères de l'ouest ?


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2012)

Robert Conrad et l'autre.....je m'en rappel plus.


Vous vous rappelez du duo Garcimore/Denise Fabre ?


----------



## mistik (27 Avril 2012)

Oui ! Garcimore était très drôle !

--> Au mois de mai nous serons dirigés par un Hongrois ou un Hollandais ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2012)

Le Néerlandais sera à la mode et on bouffera du flamby à tous les repas.

Et si demain tu devenais un héros, que ferais tu ?


----------



## tatouille (28 Avril 2012)

comme Hancock je finirais clochard

vendredi 18:37 presque le week end  et oui gens du future, sinon une question, as tu la télé?


----------



## LeProf (28 Avril 2012)

Oui

Es-tu abonné à des chaines payantes ou la TNT te suffit ?


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2012)

oui C+

as tu un Media Center pour tes vidéos ?


----------



## tatouille (28 Avril 2012)

non la télé est un espace banni dans ma vie, je n'en ai jamais acheté une

que pensez vous de Jérôme Kerviel?


----------



## LeProf (28 Avril 2012)

Rien à penser, qu'il reste aux oubliettes.

Pourquoi reparler de lui ?


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2012)

Car son procés en appel arrive.

C'est un peu le port de terre contre le pot de fer, non ?


----------



## mistik (28 Avril 2012)

Le Port-salut !

--> Que manges-tu à midi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2012)

du poisson et des asperges


Fait-il beau chez toi ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (28 Avril 2012)

Pas vraiment, ça fait longtemps que ça dure et ça ne semble pas vouloir s'arranger..

The Avengers rencontre de bonnes critiques, mais est-il vraiment bon?


----------



## LeProf (28 Avril 2012)

Je te donnerai mon avis quand je l'aurais vu en salle...

La franchise Pirates des Caraïbes n'est-elle pas à bout de souffle ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (28 Avril 2012)

Totalement, ils vont la saigner jusqu'à ce qu'elle fasse rire de honte.

Vous savez d'où vient le film?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Avril 2012)

Non. Du roman peut être. 

Tu vas aller aux jo ?


----------



## Lio70 (28 Avril 2012)

Non. Je n'aime ni la foule ni le sport.

Quels plats aimes-tu cuisiner ?


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Avril 2012)

Filet mignon

Quel accompagnement avec le filet mignon ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Avril 2012)

Patates. 

Un pronostique pour le match de ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (28 Avril 2012)

Aucun, je m'en fous !

--> Vas-tu faire la grasse matinée demain matin (si tu as la chance de ne pas avoir à travailler, bien sûr) ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2012)

Je pense me lever vers 14h.

Dans quel pays a été enregistré le dernier album live de Iron Maiden ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Avril 2012)

Je crois que c'est au Chili. Mais c'est en Amérique du sud. 

Un conducteur est entré récemment avec son 4x4 dans une bouche de métro. C'est quelle marque de voiture ?


----------



## difqonapple (28 Avril 2012)

Dans le mille: DACIA, une dacia Duster pour être précis (non ce n'est pas moi )

Mais au fait...quel est la raison de cet accident...??


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Avril 2012)

Ben elle était un peu à l'ouest

Il y a du vent chez toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Avril 2012)

Encore un léger blizzard, mais il ne neige plus...

Dans le Gers on a attrapé le voleur de boules de pétanque. Qui était il ?


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Avril 2012)

Un renard

Heureusement que tu regardes le jt 


Tu rager des souvent la télé ?


----------



## mistik (28 Avril 2012)

Moi pas comprendre, mais moi penser toi me demander si moi regarder la télé. Ben non moi pas regarder la TV. 

--> Quand arrêteras-tu de regarder la télé, maudite TV ?


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Avril 2012)

Jamais

Regardes tu "scènes de ménage" sur M6 ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Avril 2012)

Ben non j'ai pas la télé...  Des responsables politiques socialistes ont fui un restaurant parisien. Pourquoi ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (29 Avril 2012)

Parce qu'ils n'ont pas plus de sous pour payer la note que pour finir leur campagne 

Qu'est-ce qui aliène le plus: la religion ou la TV?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Avril 2012)

Les sermons à la télé. 

Qui a été le dernier guillotiné en France ?


La réponse à ma question précédente est : l'arrivée de DSK...


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Avril 2012)

Pas moi.


Amour ou guerre que choisis tu ?


----------



## difqonapple (29 Avril 2012)

L'un ne va pas vraiment sans l'autre.....

Aimes tu faire du kayak???


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Avril 2012)

Oui.

Kayak de mer ou kayak d'eau vive ?


----------



## mistik (29 Avril 2012)

karaoké de manière vive.

--> Qui fit luf ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Avril 2012)

Fabergé 


Tu joues à minecraft ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (29 Avril 2012)

J'ai déjà essayé à son lancement il y a 2-3 ans par curiosité: c'est un bon jeu!

La Révolution Française, ça évoque quoi chez toi?


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Avril 2012)

Une révolution

Est ce que la terre tourne ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Avril 2012)

Bah oui.

Cite-moi un axiome ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Avril 2012)

La mort c'est la fin de la vie. 

Qui chantait l'aventura ?


----------



## LeProf (29 Avril 2012)

Stone et Charden

Suis-tu l'actualité de près ou de loin ?


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Avril 2012)

Pour me tenir au courant.

As tu regardé le match de HCup ASM/Leinster ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Avril 2012)

Je sais même pas de quoi tu parles. 

Un passeport est valable combien de temps comme carte d'identité ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Avril 2012)

10 ans.

Tu connais bien les vins de Sancerre ?


----------



## difqonapple (29 Avril 2012)

Non...

"Un verre de vin par jour bon pour la santé..."==> Ah oui??Pourquoi?


----------



## mistik (29 Avril 2012)

Il devrait s'agir de vin de Bordeaux (connu pour ses bienfaits auprès des malades à l'hôpital au 19ème siècle). Pourquoi ? Je ne sais pas. 

--> Mais en tout cas une chose est sûr, c'est que l'on nous dit quelque chose  aujourd'hui comme étant la vérité vraie et demain on nous affirme le  contraire, alors bof ! Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Avril 2012)

Qu'en physique, c'est tout à fait vrai.

Ça ne te manque pas les mobiles qui tiennent plus d'une semaine niveau batterie ?


----------



## mistik (30 Avril 2012)

Oh purée que si !

--> Quand est-ce qu'Apple fabriquera un iPhone moins lourd (métal + verre) ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2012)

Mystère

Quand ira-t-on en voyage organisé sur la lune ?


----------



## difqonapple (30 Avril 2012)

Sans doute dans pas très longtemps...C'eest déjà possible mais ça coute la peau du C**...

L'antimatière, rêve ou réalité comme source d'énergie remplaçant le nucléaire?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2012)

Pourquoi pas.

La vie vaut elle le coup d'être vécu après l'avoir presque perdue ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (30 Avril 2012)

Tout dépend de l'état dans lequel on se retrouve, ce qu'il permet toujours de faire, et de sa propre façon de voir ce problème. 

Quel est le pire: garder l'esprit dans un corps totalement paralysé, ou garder son intégrité physique avec des désagrément psychiques?


----------



## Powerdom (30 Avril 2012)

Pour avoir mon esprit dans un corps en partie paralysé je choisi cette version 

Un milliardaire Australien veut construire une réplique de .....


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Avril 2012)

Du Titanic. 
C'est original comme idée.

Tu aimes les croisières ?


----------



## Powerdom (30 Avril 2012)

j'en ai jamais fait...

A Toulouse ils ont vu un événement naturel rare cette semaine. c'est quoi ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (30 Avril 2012)

Ne parlons plus de Toulouse après ce tragique incident 

Queuvilly, une petite ville à nouveau ignorée de tous?


----------



## difqonapple (30 Avril 2012)

D'ici l'année prochaine en tout cas...

Mais sinon, la petite victoire de Lyon, méritée?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2012)

Victoire de Lyon ? Je suis pas au courant mais certainement méritée.

Tu te places dans quelle catégorie ; Les beaux gosses, les normaux, les moyennement moches, les laids ?


----------



## Powerdom (30 Avril 2012)

Les beaux gosses bien sur 

La derniere fois que tu as utilisé une pelle c'était pour faire quoi ?


----------



## mistik (30 Avril 2012)

No comment !

--> Que fais-tu le 1er mai de l'an de grâce 2012 ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2012)

Je bricole

Penses tu acheter du muguet à ta femme demain ?


----------



## mistik (30 Avril 2012)

Pourquoi ? Elle, elle le ferait pour moi ? 

--> Penses-tu inviter ta femme au resto demain ? :sleep:


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Avril 2012)

Non, la flemme .. Elle cuisinera 

Tu prends quoi comme dessert ?


----------



## mistik (30 Avril 2012)

Yaourt, je suis un ascète. 

--> Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2012)

un thé vert ananas pamplemousse.

Fumer tue ?


----------



## macpan (30 Avril 2012)

Pas que

pour rester dans les traditionnelles recurrentes et fondamentales questions bouffe de ce fil: 
ton oeuf à la coque, tu l'entames par le petit ou par le gros bout?


----------



## mistik (30 Avril 2012)

M'en fous j'mange tout, même le coq ! 

--> Que lis-tu en ce moment ?


----------



## macpan (30 Avril 2012)

littérature américaine (USA)

des pronostics pour le cours du brin de muguet demain?


----------



## mistik (30 Avril 2012)

De 2,5  à 5  car il a fait un temps pourri !

--> A combien est le cac 40 aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2012)

3212.80

Tu suis les cotations ?


----------



## mistik (30 Avril 2012)

Pourquoi suivrais-je les cotes à Sion en Suisse concernant le PX1 parisien ? 

--> A quelle heure vas-tu te coucher ce soir ?


----------



## macpan (30 Avril 2012)

23h17mn51s

A quelle h votes-tu dimanche?


----------



## mistik (30 Avril 2012)

A l'heure où je voterai.

--> Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Mai 2012)

Sûrement vers 13h, il y aura moins de monde normalement.

Tu bosses demain ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2012)

Non.

Fait il beau chez toi ce matin ?


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mai 2012)

La neige s'est arrêté cette nuit. 

c'est ton anniversaire aujourd'hui ?


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2012)

Comment ça ? Tu ne te souviens pas de ma date d'anniversaire ! ... conseil d'ami, avec une femme faut pas trop oublier ce genre de chose ainsi que la date d'anniversaire du mariage ! 

--> Il reste combien de jour avant Noël ?


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Mai 2012)

Moins qu'avant Pâques

Tu as du beau temps chez toi ? (ils avaient prévu mauvais mais j'ai du soleil :mouais::mouais::mouais


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2012)

C'est mitigé.

--> Qu'as-tu fait de bon à midi ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (1 Mai 2012)

Haricots, pommes de terre, Roti de veau sauce perso, un délice!

Ca mérite une sieste tout ça, non?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Mai 2012)

Oh oui ! 

Tu fais souvent la sieste ?


----------



## difqonapple (1 Mai 2012)

Pas assez souvent à mon gout XD

Et le soir, y a quoi à table de prévu??


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Mai 2012)

Gratin de pates et steak.

Tu vas aller voir The Avengers (le film) ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2012)

Certainement.

Quel âge on tes enfants ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2012)

J'en ai pas. Ou alors jignore leur existence.

Tu es déjà allé aux États-Unis ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2012)

Jamais

Que fais tu comme métier ?


----------



## difqonapple (1 Mai 2012)

Etudiant....

A l'école, tu étais...?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2012)

Je suis dans les affaires.

Et toi ?


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2012)

Je m'occupe de mes affaires avant de me préoccuper de celles des autres.

--> Que fais-tu ce soir ?


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Mai 2012)

Je range 

Tu regardes la télé ?


----------



## difqonapple (1 Mai 2012)

Question récurrente celle là ==> Plus maintenant malheureusement...:'(

Est-ce que la Tv nous alliennise? (nous rends fous quoi )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2012)

Non si tu te contentes de regarder les rares émissions intéressantes 

Dans quel livre le colonel Kadhafi avait t-il exposé sa pensée politique ?


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2012)

Le Livre Vert.

--> Qui a publié le Petit Livre rouge ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2012)

Mao Zedong.

Le livre rouge, c'est plus un recueil de citations ou un ouvrage dans lequel il expose sa pensée ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Mai 2012)

Des citations, ma mère a acheté un exemplaire.

Tu as une carte de Vélib' ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Mai 2012)

non


qui a cité Stéphane Camus ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2012)

Aucune idée

Habites tu en province ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (2 Mai 2012)

Je ne crois pas, après tout dépend de ce que l'on appelle province.

Par rapport à Paris, où commence la province?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Mai 2012)

Pas de Province ou j'habite


Qu'est ce qui va faire un carton ce soir à la télé ?


Nicolas Sarkozy à cité Stéphane Camus. C'est le cousin de Michel Hugo


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2012)

Scènes de ménage ? 

Qu'attends tu de ce face à face ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Mai 2012)

Rien je ne regarderais pas


le Mercredi j'achète un journal satyrique. comment s'appelle t-il ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2012)

La canard enchainé.

Lis tu la presse en général ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (2 Mai 2012)

Je me contente de Courrier International

Ca commence à quelle heure le défouloir ce soir?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2012)

21h00 je crois

Lis tu la presse etrangère ?


----------



## mistik (2 Mai 2012)

Non car la presse étrangère non francophone ne connaît pas mon Français !

--> Tu ne bosses pas encore ???


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2012)

Si je suis en plein boulot, comme toi ! 

es tu un fan de séries télévisées ?


----------



## mistik (2 Mai 2012)

Pas du tout !

--> Es-tu un fan de BD ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2012)

Oui

Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Mai 2012)

Ça va faire longtemps que je n'en lis plus. Mais j'aime bien.

Tu as ilife 11 ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2012)

Non.

Utilises tu un lecteur de flux RSS ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Mai 2012)

Mail. 

Il y a 20 ans des émeutes ont eu lieu à Los Angeles. Elles etaient dues à quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2012)

Je ne sais pas.

Que penses tu du droit à l'oubli numérique ?


----------



## mistik (2 Mai 2012)

C'est une très bonne chose dans son esprit.

--> Que penses-tu de Barack Hussein Obama ? A-t-il été un bon Président (_du Monde_) ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mai 2012)

Aucune idée.

Le face à face de hier soir a-t-il modifié ton choix pour le 2nd tour ?


----------



## mistik (3 Mai 2012)

Absolument pas. Mon choix n'a pas varié d'un iota. 

--> A quelle heure reprends-tu le travail ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (3 Mai 2012)

Je n'ai jamais arrêté, donc pas de reprise. 

La meilleure phrase du débat d'hier?


----------



## mistik (3 Mai 2012)

"_Moi, Président_ ..."

--> Qu'à décidé Bayrou ?


----------



## meskh (3 Mai 2012)

De se prendre une bonne grosse bîture des familles 

Blanc bonnet ou bonnet blanc ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mai 2012)

Blanc Bonnet.

Bonnet M ?


----------



## mistik (3 Mai 2012)

Gros bonnet, le xl.

--> Qu'a décidé Bayrou ?


----------



## meskh (3 Mai 2012)

meskh a dit:


> De se prendre une bonne grosse bîture des familles
> 
> Blanc bonnet ou bonnet blanc ?



:mouais: ...


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Mai 2012)

De voter pour Hollande.

Tu fais quoi si je t'offre 50e là tout de suite ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2012)

Je garde ce billet de 50, j'ajoute encore 50 et j'offre un disque SSD 120Go à mon MBP 

Hollande va t-il ré ouvrir les maisons closes ?


----------



## difqonapple (3 Mai 2012)

Suffit d'une clé pour ouvrir un porte et donc les maison closes elles ont pas de portes???? (je ne sais pas ce que c'est )

Pensez-vous qu'un jour apple pourrait faire un smartphone "low-cost" pour concurrencé encore plus samsung?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2012)

L'iPhone 3GS est déjà positionné en entrée de gamme, à mon avis.

Est-il possible de remplacer le disque d'un MBA ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Mai 2012)

Je ne crois pas.

Tu vas aller voir American Pie 4 ?


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Mai 2012)

Non

Tu connais Louis de funes ??


----------



## difqonapple (3 Mai 2012)

Pas personnellement mais qui ne le connais pas???

Les cités urbaines, idée de Lecorbusier, une bonne ou mauvaise idée?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Mai 2012)

Mauvaise idée !

Tu suis le Roland Garros ?


----------



## difqonapple (3 Mai 2012)

Oui, je vais sans doute suivre ça 

Que pense tu de la terre battue bleu de madrid??


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2012)

Original.

Tu vas suivre Roland Garros ?


----------



## mistik (3 Mai 2012)

Non car j'ai trop mal en avion. ^^

--> Regarderas-tu dimanche à 18h00 les résultats de la présidentielle française sur les sites internet belgo-suisses ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mai 2012)

radio Suisse pour ma part

ou parle t-on de Keith Haring aujourd'hui ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mai 2012)

Aucune idée.

As-tu lu "Life" de Keith Richards ?


----------



## macpan (4 Mai 2012)

Yes

et with the RS by Bill Wyman?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mai 2012)

Non..

Utilises tu encore ton appareil photo argentique ?

Keith Haring est le doodle de Google aujourd'hui


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Mai 2012)

Non, mon père n'a plus de pellicule donc je me suis acheté un DSLR.

Tu sais danser ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mai 2012)

Gauchement oui.

Aimes tu les danses de salon ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mai 2012)

Assez oui. 

Coluche avait combien aux présidentielles avant qu'il "ne" décide de tout stopper ?


----------



## mistik (4 Mai 2012)

15 % ?

--> Que sais-tu du suffrage censitaire ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Mai 2012)

Absolument rien, je sais pas ce que c'est.

Tu la trouves comment Kate Upton ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mai 2012)

C'est qui ?

Fais tu le pont du 8 mai ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Mai 2012)

Non


Quel TOM a voté en premier au second tour ?


:love: Kate Upton :love:


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mai 2012)

C'est quoi un TOM ?

C'est qui Kate Upton ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (5 Mai 2012)

C'est un peu comme un Power DOM-TOM, 

non?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Mai 2012)

Oui.. Tout à fait 

Il fait beau chez toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Mai 2012)

Le blizzard s'est un peu calmé, et il ne neige presque plus.

Deux Français vont mal dormir cette nuit. céki ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Mai 2012)

Sûrement pas moi, les deux candidats peut-être 

Tu te fais souvent plaisir en t'offrant des trucs ?


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Mai 2012)

Trop souvent pour mon compte en banque 

Il te reste de quoi payer tes impôts ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Mai 2012)

C'est prévu 

Si tu vas à la dechetterie, cela t'arrive de ramener des trucs ?





Oui il s'agit bien des deux candidats


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (5 Mai 2012)

Si je trouve un rein à revendre je ne dis pas non. 

La religion, de l'ordre du privé ou de l'intime?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mai 2012)

Tout dépend de ton implication.

Quelle est ta religion ?


----------



## kolargol31 (5 Mai 2012)

je suis agnostique 
qui peut mous dire que telle ou telle religion est la meilleure...

Bref: penses tu que le calendrier MAYA dit la verité pour la fin 2012?


----------



## mistik (5 Mai 2012)

Non !

--> Que penses-tu du procès de Guantanamo ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Mai 2012)

Pipo. on juge des lampistes. 

Tu as un iPad ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mai 2012)

Non, pas l'utilité.

As tu un Tripod ?


----------



## mistik (5 Mai 2012)

Non un diPod (iPod nano et iPod touch) !

--> As-tu un PC ?


----------



## kolargol31 (5 Mai 2012)

un quoi?

que penses tu de win 8?


----------



## mistik (5 Mai 2012)

Win 98 ?

--> Dans un Mac quel est l'élément fondamental qui requiert ton attention avant de l'acheter (CPU, GPU ...)


----------



## kolargol31 (5 Mai 2012)

CG

et aussi le fait d'avoir un HD mat!

et toi?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Mai 2012)

La carte graphique aussi.

Tu l'as depuis combien de temps ton Mac ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (5 Mai 2012)

Je travaille en indé maintenant

Quelle est la date que tu attends le plus?


----------



## kolargol31 (5 Mai 2012)

12 Juin car je pars au japon pour 1 mois 

aimes tu le japon?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Mai 2012)

Je n'y suis jamais allé mais j'aimerai bien ! De même pour la Corée.

Tu aimes bien les films de Jackie Chan ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (6 Mai 2012)

Je kiffe les films de Jacky Chan.

Connais tu Georges Biburli?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mai 2012)

Pas mieux que Kate Upton.

Vas tu voter aujourd'hui ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2012)

Ouaip !

Vas tu chercher à connaître une estimation des résultats avant l'heure H ?


----------



## mistik (6 Mai 2012)

Oui mais je n'en ferai part à personne.

--> Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2012)

Non je m'en tapes un peu en fait.

Et ton pronostic à toi, c'est ... ?


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Mai 2012)

qu'on aura un président 

Et tu crois qu'un de ces 4 le beau temps va revenir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Mai 2012)

Oui, soyons optimiste ! 

Tu possèdes la magic mouse ?


----------



## mistik (6 Mai 2012)

Dans quelques jours viendra le temps des cerises, puis le beau temps et les vacances.

2012 sera-t-elle une année à fruits ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (6 Mai 2012)

non, clairement non, ça sera l'année du couscous.

est on obligé de porter des chaussettes quand on mange un ice cream?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mai 2012)

Ca dépend du temps.

Faut il faire du sport pour maigrir ou maigrir pour faire du sport ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Ang6yXwIGTQ[/YOUTUBE]

T'as pris le soleil aujourd'hui en glandant comme un malade ?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mai 2012)

J'ai pas vraiment glander.

Pensez vous qu'il est plus important de glander ou de travailler ?


----------



## mistik (6 Mai 2012)

Les deux mon capitaine.

--> As-tu été ce week-end au cinéma ? Et le cas échéant qu'as-tu vu ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2012)

Non, j'attends le prochain Burton.

Vas tu allumer la tivi à 20 heures ?


----------



## mistik (6 Mai 2012)

Non ... je sais déjà depuis 2 heures.

Et toi ?


----------



## kolargol31 (6 Mai 2012)

y a internet pour ca 

donc pas besoin...

Comme bcp de mecontent penses tu a t expatrier??? :rateau:


----------



## difqonapple (6 Mai 2012)

Je suis belge donc inutile... 

Concrètement,pour vous, Hollande va essayer de changer quoi??


----------



## tatouille (6 Mai 2012)

le drapeau il va y ajouter une faucille

sinon il fait beau par chez vous?


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Mai 2012)

Malheureusement

Et sinon tu bosses demain ?


----------



## tatouille (6 Mai 2012)

bah oui meme aujourd'hui il est midi je vais faire une pause 

sinon fais tu souvent ce que tu as proposé a makie ?


----------



## mistik (6 Mai 2012)

Yes, I will work tomorrow ! 

--> And you ?


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Mai 2012)

Oui

J'ai dit quoi a mackie ?


----------



## tatouille (6 Mai 2012)

desolé c'etait lio :rateau: completement out 

comment faire pour obtenir un caramel liquide ?


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Mai 2012)

tu prends un caramel dur et tu le fais fondre 


Comment faire pour aller se coucher tôt ?


----------



## tatouille (6 Mai 2012)

tu devrais savoir, un petard tu l'as met contre le mur tu bourrines  et au dodo:rateau:

sinon qui aime le yahourt grecque ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Mai 2012)

Moi ! J'adore.

Tu détestes quoi en particulier ?


----------



## Lio70 (6 Mai 2012)

Moi j'aime le yaourt grec.
Et non, je ne fais jamais ce que je propose a Mackie. Pas fou non?  Racler mon surgelateur pour mon Jack Daniels on the rocks. J'ai toujours de beaux glacons tous prets.

Edit--- Ah zut badmonkeyman a repondu pendant que je redigeais.

JE DETESTE LE FENOUIL :sick:

Quel est ton whisky prefere?


----------



## jack-from-souss (7 Mai 2012)

je n'ai jamais bu d'alcool, je n'en bois pas et n'en boirai jamais!

que penses tu du fait que nous soyons gouvernés par des francs maçons?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Mai 2012)

Que ceux qui ont l'argent, ont le pouvoir.

N'ai-je pas raison ?


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Mai 2012)

Tout à fait.

Fait il beau chez toi aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Lio70 (7 Mai 2012)

Apres 1 semaine de temps magnifique, il y a ce matin 10 degres et de la pluie. Merde.

Et chez toi, lundi, c'est ravioli?


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Mai 2012)

Non, c'est Sakozy !!! 

Que penses tu du résultat des élections ?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Mai 2012)

je m'en moque je ne vote pas

Mon nom de famille se prononce et s'écrit comme un groupe armé Colombien. A ton avis j'ai combien de jeu de mots foireux par semaine ?


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Mai 2012)

Plein.

Attends tu avec impatience le blocage du prix de l'essence pour faire ton plein ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Mai 2012)

Non, je n'ai pas de voiture.

Tu fais quoi ce soir ?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Mai 2012)

Ciné 

Ton cdb vaut combien de points ?


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Mai 2012)

Aucune idée

Es tu pour ou contre la libération graduelle des Fous de Bassan ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (7 Mai 2012)

je suis pour qu'on les libere tous.

que penses tu de lokan?


----------



## mistik (7 Mai 2012)

Laissons-le en paix.

--> Que regardes-tu en ce moment ?


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Mai 2012)

Mon écran

As tu un iPod ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Mai 2012)

Oui, les iPod Classic, Touch et Shuffle.

Tu as déjà rencontré des célébrités ?


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Mai 2012)

Ma maman 

Tu penses qu'avoir un iPad et un MBA est utile ?


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2012)

Oui mais uniquement comme objet de décoration (un mba écran ouvert sur une table basse pour y mettre des fruits : bananes, pommes, poires, oranges, mandarines, etc.) ou comme plateau (un iPad pour apporter les verres à apéro entre amis ou encore comme cendrier d'appoint).

--> A quoi sert OS X ?


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Mai 2012)

A précéder OS XI

Tu bosses demain ? enfin tout à l'heure ?


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2012)

Non, j'ai dû menacer mon patron d'occire sa femme. Je ne pensais pas qu'il puisse autant y tenir à sa grognasse.

--> Quid de la suite de Fibonacci ?


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Mai 2012)

J'adore

Et sinon tu dors pas ?


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2012)

Il semble que toi non plus ! :sleep:

--> Aimes-tu le steak frites salade ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Mai 2012)

J'ADORE :love:

Tu préfères un sandwich ou une PastaBox ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2012)

Ca dépend.

Préfères tu manger debout ou manger assis ?


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2012)

Ça dépend !

--> Do you speak english fluently ?


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Mai 2012)

Offff cursssse

Tu sais que macgé est un forum francophone ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (8 Mai 2012)

On se demande si ce n'est pas débilophone parfois

As tu déjà volé quelque chose?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Mai 2012)

pas plus tard que la semaine dernière j'ai téléchargé toute la série du trône de fer...

tu faisais quoi le 8 Mai 1945 ?


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2012)

Je me tâtais pour savoir si j'allais me réincarner en homme, femme, animal ou insecte ... mais devant tant d'indécision ... l'Etre Suprême a décidé de remettre à quelques décennies mon arrivée sur Terre !

--> Et toi ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (8 Mai 2012)

Dieu seul sait!

Quel est la différence entre un oiseau?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Mai 2012)

La taille des ailes. 


Quelle est la curieuse date d'inscription sur macgé du membre toximityx ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Mai 2012)

Aucune idée..

Tu fumes ?


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2012)

Pas du tout. 

Je trouve que toximityx est un bon élément à conserver précieusement dans l'équipe Mac Gé. Quant à sa date ... encore un bug de Cupertino ! ^^

--> Que penses-tu faire ce week-end prochain ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2012)

Rien comme d'hab.

As tu regardé les cérémonies du 8 mai à la TV avec l'énervé et flambe ?


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2012)

J'ai vu un Président sortant acclamé par la foule et un Président entrant qui jouaient chacun leur rôle républicain.

--> Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Mai 2012)

Non, je n'ai encore allumé la télé aujourd'hui.

Tu vas souvent chez le coiffeur ?


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2012)

Il me prend à 7 heures du mat' ou même à 22 heures si je le veux car le coiffeur ... c'est moi ! En conséquence, j'y vais aussi souvent que cela me chante. 

--> Et toi, as-tu un coiffeur attitré ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2012)

Oui.

Connais tu l'Andorre ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Mai 2012)

Non, pas du tout.

Un p'tit apéro avant la reprise de demain ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2012)

Pourquoi pas.

Connais tu l'anisette blanche (ou anisette pied noir) ou t'arsouilles tu au Ricard ?


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2012)

Pas du tout.

--> Joues-tu au loto ou autres jeux de hasard voire pourquoi pas sur le net ?


----------



## difqonapple (8 Mai 2012)

Non, je ne crois pas en ma chance 

Avez vous déjà rêver de vous retrouver seul sur le monde....?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2012)

Non, qui c'est "le monde" ? 

T'arrive-t-il de rêver à un autre avenir que le tien ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Mai 2012)

J'ai rêvé que j'étais milliardaire puis je me suis réveillé ...

Tu suis une série télévisée ?


----------



## macpan (8 Mai 2012)

je ne suis pas la tv

porte-drapeau français au JO: Parker ou Flessel?


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2012)

J'aime la Faisselle maison avec de vraies fraises françaises et du sucre ... un régal. 

--> Aimes-tu légalement a faisselle ? Car moi je vais militer pour que tout le monde mange de la faisselle le dimanche avant de faire la vaisselle !


----------



## jack-from-souss (9 Mai 2012)

ni légalement, ni illégalement.

Pourquoi est ce que marine le pen a une tête de truie?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Mai 2012)

cite moi un film d'Emir Kusturica


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Mai 2012)

Connais pas.

Es tu pour ou contre le flamby au dessert ?


----------



## mistik (9 Mai 2012)

Je suis trop gros faut que j'arrête le dessert !

--> Que manges-tu à midi ?


----------



## difqonapple (9 Mai 2012)

du pain...

ET le soir?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Mai 2012)

Des Pâtes

Aimes tu le foie gras ?


----------



## mistik (9 Mai 2012)

Malheureusement oui ... ma foi à la Noël mon bide devient fort gras avec le foie gras.  

--> Manges-tu dans des restaurants bio ?


----------



## difqonapple (9 Mai 2012)

Non mais ça ne me dérangerai pas, je ne cherche juste pas vraiment ce critère là.

Evites tu de manger des "saletés"?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Mai 2012)

Jamais

Aimes tu le bon vin ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (9 Mai 2012)

jamais d'alcool.

mercedes, bmw ou audi? (un des 3 uniquement)


----------



## Powerdom (9 Mai 2012)

Je préfère mon canam

Quel est le prénom de la nouvelle première dame ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Mai 2012)

Valérie. 

Tu regardes Les Experts ?


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Mai 2012)

Non

Tu joues beaucoup avec ton iPad ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2012)

Pas d'iPad.

à quoi joues-tu sur iOS ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Mai 2012)

En ce moment highway rider. 

On devrait sérieusement commencer à limiter les naissances en France à 2 enfants par foyer. Tu penses comme moi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Mai 2012)

Complètement, à la limite 3 si le foyer a des moyens. Marre des gens qui pondent des gosses pour chopper des alloc et qu'ils ne les élèvent pas.

Tu suis avec attention la bourse ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2012)

Assez souvent, oui.

Peut-tu me citer un film réalisé par Eric Karson ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Mai 2012)

L'arme absolue.

le futur premier ministre français. Homme ou Femme ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Mai 2012)

Aucune idée.. Je dirai Femme.

Tu penses que notre nouveau Président va pouvoir tenir ses promesses sur les EuroBonds et la retraites de l'armée en 2012 ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Mai 2012)

Promesses électorales....

Je débute la construction d'un hôtel à insectes. tu connais ?


----------



## mistik (10 Mai 2012)

J'ai déjà connu des hôtels avec des insectes (pas très sympathiques), notamment à Paris. :hein:

--> cela t'est-il arrivé de manger des insectes grillés ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Mai 2012)

Non et ça ne me dit absolument pas 

C'est bon ?


----------



## Adele75 (10 Mai 2012)

Les sauterelles grillées passe encore mais les gros vers blancs qui craquent sous la dent, pas question !

Penses-tu que la Grèce va sortir de l'euro dans les toutes prochaines semaines?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Mai 2012)

Mais non, Super Hollande va nous arranger tout cela 

As tu beaucoup de vent chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (10 Mai 2012)

Que nenni !

--> Te taperais-tu une jolie petite sauterelle grillée ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Mai 2012)

Je pense pas.

Un lombric à l'huile de noix, ca te dit ?


----------



## mistik (10 Mai 2012)

Si il est grillé oui ! :rateau:

--> Que manges-tu ce soir ?


----------



## difqonapple (10 Mai 2012)

j'ai mangé une lasagne....No comment 

Quel plat te fait rêver?


----------



## mistik (10 Mai 2012)

Des insectes grillés avec salade, frites, soda ... comme ça j'aurais l'impression d'être chez Mac Do mais dans ce foutu hôtel parisien ! :hein:

--> A quoi rêves-tu pour ton avenir professionnel ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Mai 2012)

À mon âge mon avenir pro il est dans mon dos. Mais il n'a pas du tout été celui dont je rêvais enfant...

Tu as un sixième sens ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2012)

Une intuition, peut-être.

As tu une compétence unique ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Mai 2012)

Je vends du rêve ! 

Tu as beaucoup de plante verte chez toi ?


----------



## difqonapple (10 Mai 2012)

un cactus...au kot 

Crois tu à la fin du nucléaire?


----------



## mistik (10 Mai 2012)

Après la guerre ultime oui ... celle thermo-nucléaire 

--> Après ces élections présidentielles françaises, resteras-tu en France ou alors penses-tu que ton avenir professionnel est ailleurs (States, Canada, Suisse, Luxembourg, Angleterre ... Chine peut être ?)


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Mai 2012)

Mon avenir professionnel n'est pas en France de toute manière comme je fais des études de géologie.. Mais il est vrai qu'avec ce changement de régime, je serai encore plus motivé à trouver un boulot ailleurs 

Tu joues au poker en ligne ?


----------



## ziommm (11 Mai 2012)

Nan, un jeu de cartes sans cartes... 

Quelle est ta boisson préférée ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2012)

J'ai trouvé chez Nicolas un Yamazaki Single malt 12 years...

 A combien te trouves-tu d'un aéroport international ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2012)

Loin

Aimes tu la moto ?


----------



## mistik (11 Mai 2012)

Je n'ai pas mon permis moto, je ne sais pas.

--> Un jeune dans ta famille va-t-il passer son Baccalauréat cette année ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2012)

Non.

Penses tu que le Grêce va sortir de l' ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Mai 2012)

Ils ont trop d'avantage à rester dans l'UE, donc non.

Tu t'inquiètes pour l'acidification des océans ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2012)

Pas vraiment.

Connais tu La Corse ?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Mai 2012)

non

A combien s'élève le patrimoine financier de F. Hollande


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2012)

Un peu plus de 1 million d', Mon Dieu il va être taxé à 75%.....

Attendez vous les cerises avec impatience ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Mai 2012)

Oui  c'est tellement bon !

(FH va certainement s'exonérer les impôts ... Comme quoi, lui aussi aime être riche !)

Tu préfères les fraises ou les cerises ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2012)

Les 2 mon capitaine.

As tu fais ton service militaire ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Mai 2012)

Non, mais j'ai fait mes classes sur Battlefield 3, ça compte ? 

Est-ce que dans un futur proche, les ordinateurs se retourneront contre nous ?


----------



## mistik (11 Mai 2012)

C'est déjà le cas.

--> Que penses-tu du phénomène de piraterie qui réapparaît le long des côtes africaines ?


----------



## difqonapple (11 Mai 2012)

Les robots existent déjà donc oui, sans doute...

Utilises-tu geek-tools?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2012)

Oui et non

Connais tu Bartender ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Mai 2012)

C'est un mini jeu.

Tu aimes les fast-foods ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mai 2012)

Quand je suis pressé, oui.

Regardes tu les GP de F1 à la télé ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Mai 2012)

j'ai pas de tv et j'aime pas le "sport" auto

Pourquoi la vitesse des processeurs ne double plus tous les 18 mois ?


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Mai 2012)

Parce que c'est fini ça ! T'es dépassé comme mec 

Pourquoi il fait beau la semaine ? et moche le week end ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mai 2012)

Parce que la semaine on bosse.

Aimes tu cultiver tes propres légumes ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Mai 2012)

Je n'aime pas les légumes 

Tu vas souvent sur Youtube ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Mai 2012)

Pas mal oui, pour la zique et bien d'autres choses.

Vas-tu jouer à Diablo III ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mai 2012)

C'est quoi ?

A quel jeu, jouez vous sur Mac ?


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Mai 2012)

Rien je bosse moi

Tu te sers souvent de ton ordinateur pour jouer ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mai 2012)

Régulièrement.


Qu'attends tu d'un nouvel iPhone ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Mai 2012)

Le même design


Cite moi deux chansons de Daniel Balavoine


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mai 2012)

L'Aziza et Mon fils, ma bataille.

Aimes tu la chanson Française ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Mai 2012)

Ça va, j'aime bien les grands classiques !

Tu envoies beaucoup de SMS ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mai 2012)

Moi pas trop, mais ma femme et ma fille......

Que penses tu de Free mobile ?


----------



## difqonapple (12 Mai 2012)

Si c'était gratuit ça serait encore mieux...(free...gratuit==> Ok je sors )

Un refurb en Belgique, un jour peur-être?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mai 2012)

C'est où la Belgique ? 

Veux tu devenir 1er ministre Grec (il cherche quelqu'un) ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Mai 2012)

Non, je n'aime pas la politique ... Mais j'ai envie de manger un grec là.

Tu as bien mangé ?


----------



## difqonapple (12 Mai 2012)

J'ai pas fait de tâches en tout cas 


aimes tu les illusions d'optiques?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Mai 2012)

J'adore ! Ça m'impressionne à chaque fois.

Tu cours vite ?


----------



## mistik (12 Mai 2012)

Je ne pense pas être trop _vite_ à _cour_t d'imagination.

--> Aimes-tu les femmes ou leur préfères-tu les hommes ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Mai 2012)

Les femmes, définitivement les femmes !

Tu as un tatouage ?


----------



## mistik (13 Mai 2012)

Nullement même pas sur mes parties intimes, je n'aime pas tapisser mes "joyeuses" ! 

--> As-tu déjà été dans un club échangiste ?


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Mai 2012)

Jamais.

Es tu un ami de DSK ?


----------



## mistik (13 Mai 2012)

Certainement pas et encore moins aujourd'hui.

--> Attends-tu avec impatience les futurs Mac ainsi que le successeur à l'iPhone 4S ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2012)

L'iPhone oui.

Tu penses souvent à ton futur ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Mai 2012)

Ouais, quasi tous les soirs avant de dormir.

Tu te rappelles de tes rêves ?


----------



## mistik (13 Mai 2012)

Cela m'arrive parfois mais généralement à quelques minutes de mon réveil.

--> Rêves-tu ta vie et vis (du verbe vivre)-tu tes rêves ?


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Mai 2012)

Oui et non.

Es tu bricoleur ?


----------



## difqonapple (13 Mai 2012)

J'aime bien quand j'ai le temps.

aS tu la main verte....?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Mai 2012)

Non, je n'aime pas les plantes.

Le moment de la journée que tu préfères ?


----------



## mistik (13 Mai 2012)

La nuit dans mon lit à côté de ma promise ! 

--> A quelle heure te couches-tu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Mai 2012)

Ce soir, vers minuit.

Tu aimes le KFC ?


----------



## mistik (13 Mai 2012)

Ca dépend. *C*'est *F*ait avec *K*oi ? :sleep:

--> Aimes-tu le nougat ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Mai 2012)

Ouais, en petit quantité ! Ça colle aux dents.

Tu lis l'horoscope ?


----------



## difqonapple (13 Mai 2012)

Non, de toute façon ils disent tous plus ou moins la même chose...

es tu pratiquant?


----------



## mistik (14 Mai 2012)

Je suis pratiquant en informatique. Concernant la précédente question, un voyante un certaine Madame Irma donnait Sarkozy vainqueur. Est-ce alors un manque de clairvoyance ? 

--> Tu t'endors vers quelle heure habituellement ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Mai 2012)

Aux alentours de minuit, dans pas longtemps.

Tu regardes The Mentalist ?


----------



## mistik (14 Mai 2012)

Pas du tout.

--> Regardes tu la grande messe du 20 heures dans la petite lucarne ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Mai 2012)

non.

tu utilises un GPS quand tu te déplaces en voiture ?


----------



## mistik (14 Mai 2012)

Ca dépend de la distance et de la connaissance de la route.

--> Aimes-tu le sport automobile ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Mai 2012)

Non, pas vraiment.

Tu vas regarder la passation de pouvoir demain ?


----------



## mistik (14 Mai 2012)

Pas du tout car rien à f....e. :sleep:

--> Que fais-tu actuellement ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Mai 2012)

Je suis en train de télécharger illégalement le dernier épisode de Desperate Housewives.

Tu fais comment pour télécharger de la musique ?


----------



## mistik (14 Mai 2012)

J'utilise iTunes, chaque mardi j'ai droit à une zik gratos !

--> Qu'utilises-tu pour télécharger des films ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Mai 2012)

Deposit Files depuis que MU est fermé.

Tu peux faire une série de combien de pompe ?


----------



## mistik (14 Mai 2012)

J'essaye d'y aller uns seule fois par semaine ... pour ma voiture, ma bataille !

--> Que lis-tu actuellement ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Mai 2012)

Pose une question à la personne suivante sur Macgé. Sinon j'ai repris ma collectionde Lucy Luke. 

Tu as entendu cette polémique sur Jules Ferry ? Tu la connaissais ?


----------



## mistik (15 Mai 2012)

Non ! Mais je m'en f..s étant donné que c'est sûrement encore politique. Leur fonds de commerce de politicards avertis m'indiffère totalement.

--> Tu ne dors pas encore ? Je ne suis donc pas le seul qui porte à son réveil des valises sous les yeux de gros ours mal léché !


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Mai 2012)

Non, je révisais. 

Tu crois à la fin du monde le 21/12/12 ?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Mai 2012)

Non, il parait que les Maya ce sont trompés.

Vas tu regarder la prise de fonction de notre nouveau président aujourd'hui ?


----------



## mistik (15 Mai 2012)

Non, non, non.

--> Aimes-tu la poésie et le cas échéant qu'elle est ton poète préféré ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Mai 2012)

Pas vraiment, mais après avoir vu le Cercle des poètes disparus, ça m'a ouvert un peu les yeux.

Tu as vu ce film : Le cercle des poètes disparus ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mai 2012)

je suis pas fan. Mais j'ai révisé Maurice Carème avec ma fille...



Tu suis les exploits de Philipe Croizon ?


----------



## mistik (15 Mai 2012)

1) Oui je l'ai beaucoup aimé. 2) Non.

--> Je crève de chaud et toi ?


----------



## difqonapple (15 Mai 2012)

Ben pas moi... grêle et pluie au programme, c'est pas très chaud tout ça....

Récahffement cliamtique ok, mais alors pourquoi il pleut plus (je sais déjà un bout de la réponse)?


----------



## mistik (15 Mai 2012)

Parce qu'il _peut_ plus

--> Que faut-il faire pour devenir multi-millardaire ?


----------



## difqonapple (15 Mai 2012)

jouer à l'euro million ou avoir une bonne idée ou encore jouer en bourse.....

Quelle serait la première chose que tu ferais si tu avais 100 10^6?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Mai 2012)

Je me foutrais une baffe pour voir si je ne rêve pas.

Tu tiens à l'alcool ?


----------



## mistik (15 Mai 2012)

L'alcool tient à moi.

--> Fais-tu un régime ?


----------



## difqonapple (15 Mai 2012)

Pas besoin....
La beauté intérieure n'est-elle pas la plus belle?


----------



## mistik (15 Mai 2012)

Certes, encore faut-il la deviner !

--> Aimes-tu visiter les musées ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2012)

Oui, beaucoup.

Trouves-tu ça curieux d'être _" ami " _avec son ex sur facebook ?


----------



## mistik (15 Mai 2012)

De nos jours je ne m'étonne de rien.

--> Tweetes-tu ?


----------



## difqonapple (15 Mai 2012)

non je facedebouque....

ce pc = Un futur mac en fait non??? (meme prix, new process,Full Hd,...)


----------



## mistik (15 Mai 2012)

Comment l'_*as*_-(tu) s_*u*_(_*s*_) ?

--> Penses-tu changer de véhicule prochainement ?


----------



## difqonapple (15 Mai 2012)

J'en ai minimum pour 4ans de bus encore...donc non (Je spéculais

LA voiture 100% green pour tout le monde...pour bientôt???


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mai 2012)

Au prix ou elles sont je ne pense pas. mais la voie électrique est une impasse. 


Tu connais la solution de Guy Negre ?


----------



## difqonapple (15 Mai 2012)

Non mais ça m'intéresse maintenant 

Si c'est pas la voiture électrique....c'est quoi alors?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mai 2012)

le moteur a air comprimé.


tu as ton permis ?


----------



## mistik (15 Mai 2012)

Oui, le permis d'en rire.

--> As-tu décidé de tondre cette semaine ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2012)

Je ne pense pas

Comment séduire dans le TGV ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Mai 2012)

Tu dis : "je peux toucher tes seins sans toucher ton t-shirt, tu veux voir ?" 

Tu préfères être Bruce Wayne ou Tony Stark ?


----------



## mistik (16 Mai 2012)

L'électron libre TS.

--> Que prends-tu pour ton p'tit déj ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2012)

tranche de pain, rondelles de tomate, ail haché et un kawa 

Que prends-tu comme apéro ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Mai 2012)

Rien de fort, une petite bière et des chips siouplait ! 

Il est 10h10 du matin là, c'est trop tôt pour l'apéro ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mai 2012)

Bah, encore un peu oui.

Peux-tu attendre jusqu'à midi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Mai 2012)

J'ai faim ... mais ok, je t'attends 

Tu aimes la pizza ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mai 2012)

Ouaip, surtout les bonnes pizzas italiennes à pâte fine.
Plus que 10 minutes à attendre, tu vas tenir ?


----------



## mistik (16 Mai 2012)

Déjà 10 minutes de passées après midi et je tiens toujours ... même pas peur !

--> Tu en es déjà au kawa ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Mai 2012)

C'est quoi le Kawa ? 

Tu as mangé quoi ce midi ?


----------



## mistik (16 Mai 2012)

1)Kawa <> Kawasaki ! Kawa = café. 

2)Je n'ai encore rien mangé ... je suis sur Mac Gé ... à tapoter ...

--> Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mai 2012)

Salade lardons, pain de mie grillé avec fromage de chèvre et purée de figues Mmmmmm
Le tout agrémenté d'un p'tit vin pas piqué des vers... le bonheur quoi !
Café au soleil pour finir.

Qui bosse demain (à part ma pomme) ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2012)

Pas moi.

Quel type de vin aimes tu ?


----------



## aCLR (16 Mai 2012)

Le type _hic_


Ce type là me rappelle quelqu'un mais qui ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2012)

Connais pas.

Aimes tu customiser ton Mac ?


----------



## mistik (16 Mai 2012)

A donf : étiquettes découpées dans des revues spécialisées, autocollants trouvés dans des bouquins pour les jeunes, des vieux boutons provenant de vieilles chemises que je colle (les vieux boutons pas les vieilles chemises, vous l'aurez évidemment corrigés vous même) au dos de mon écran, etc.

--> Que manges-tu ce soir ? Soupes-tu à minuit ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mai 2012)

Soupe maison ce soir, et oui 

Te sens l'âme du Diable n°3 ?


----------



## mistik (16 Mai 2012)

Je me lancerais plus volontiers dans le massacre à la petite semaine avec une tronçonneuse !

--> Tronçonnerais-tu ta belle-mère avec la plus belle de tes tronçonneuses ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Mai 2012)

On a des rapports tendus avec sa belle mère mistik ? 
Non, je m'entends plutôt bien avec eux.. Bizarre ! 

Tu es déjà allé à Cannes ?


----------



## mistik (16 Mai 2012)

Il y a sans aucun doute eu des Al*l*iés à Cannes durant la 2ème GM mais je ne peux pas t'en dire plus.

--> Qui deviendra le 8ème PDR en 2017 ?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2012)

Mon préféré JF Coppé 

Comment trouves tu le nouveau gouvernement ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mai 2012)

On verra à l'usage.

Allez, je fle au boulot. Qui va m'envoyer des messages d'encouragement ?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2012)

Moi, bon courage, moi je remonte me coucher ! 

Que fais tu comme boulot ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mai 2012)

Geek à tendance professionnelle, en résumé informaticien.
Remarque c'est cool aujourd'hui, pas grand monde dans les bureaux, le MBP est là et la musique m'accompagne.

Qui dort encore ?


----------



## mistik (17 Mai 2012)

Voyons il ne peut pas te répondre ... il dort ! :sleep: 
Courage pour toi thunderheart, je t'ai envoyé un coup de boule pour te donner du jus ! 

--> Pour ceux qui ne travaillent pas aujourd'hui ... dont j'ai la chance de faire partie ... qu'allez-vous faire cet AM ?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2012)

shopping...

Quel temps fait il chez vous ?


----------



## mistik (17 Mai 2012)

Soleil mais air froid

--> Fera-t-il beau chez toi cet AM ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mai 2012)

Bah, j'en sais rien, en ce moment, il y a de la pluie et un rayon de soleil... la Bretagne quoi 

Il se passe quoi dans le monde en ce moment ?


----------



## difqonapple (17 Mai 2012)

En ce moment, un petit Joachim vient au monde en Espagne, à Madrid. Durant ce moment Monsieur Emilien de la joie est en train d'essayer sa nouvelle Ferrari en Italie...ET j'en passe  

Penses tu que quand on meurt, qqn prend notre place?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2012)

Je pense pas.

Qui s'y connait en pompe immergée ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Mai 2012)

Moi


Quel est le prix du m cube d'eau dans ta commune, tout compris ?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2012)

Je ne sais plus.

Es tu fonctionnaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2012)

Non.

Tu parles combien de langues ?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2012)

2

Lis tu la presse régionale ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2012)

Non je n'aime pas trop les journaux.

Tu lis encore des magazines Mac ?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2012)

Oui

et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2012)

Plus maintenant.

Tu suis la bourse ?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2012)

Pas du tout.

Que penses tu des problèmes économiques en Gréce ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mai 2012)

Ca craint un peu.

Que penses tu des problèmes économiques en France ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2012)

Pareil ça craint.

Tu chausses du combien ?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2012)

43

Quel type de chaussure portes tu en ce moment ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2012)

Des Converse.

Tu aimes la natation ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mai 2012)

Ouaip, ça te vide bien la tête.

Que lis-tu ces jours ci ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Mai 2012)

Je suis en train de relire le Da Vinci Code.

Tu l'as lu ce livre ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2012)

Oui, le film aussi.

Tu suis les émissions de cuisine ?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2012)

Cela m'arrive

Quel film es tu allé voir dernièrement au cinéma ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2012)

Dépression et des Potes, bof.

Tu lis beaucoup de BD ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Mai 2012)

C'est 95% de mes lectures. J'en ai des centaines. 

Tu connais le Complexe du chimpanzé en bd ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Mai 2012)

Oui !
Et tu connais Hellboy ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mai 2012)

Le film oui, j'aime bien.

Lis tu des mensuels de BD ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2012)

Non plus maintenant.

Ton sketch favori ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Mai 2012)

J'ai bien aimé le dernier spectacle de Baptiste Lecaplain.

Tu as des tendances kleptomanes ?


----------



## difqonapple (17 Mai 2012)

juste quand j'ai trop bu U_u...

Avais tu peur du noir étant petit?


----------



## ziommm (17 Mai 2012)

Un peu, mais seulement si j'avais pas mes lunettes.

Le FLAC, t'en penses quoi ?


----------



## macpan (17 Mai 2012)

Le Front de Libération Anticipée de la Creuse, j'adore!

Une idée de question à poser?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mai 2012)

Yes

To Be or Not to Be ?


----------



## ziommm (17 Mai 2012)

Well, better not to be than be a beta.

Are we supposed to keep posting in english ?


----------



## mistik (17 Mai 2012)

Bof !

--> Qui fut le Cardinal de Retz (au choix) ? :
a) un dictateur autrichien;
b) un cardinal qui devint par la suite Pape sous le nom d'Alexandre VII;
c) un mémorialiste et frondeur ;
d) un général de l'armée de Louis XIV.


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Mai 2012)

e) je ne sais pas

Tu fais quoi dans le vie ?


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Mai 2012)

je chill tranquille sur Barcelone, et prépare mon prochain voyage sur Tokyo 

que penses tu de vivre sans travailler (si tes finances le permettent)?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Mai 2012)

Ça doit être tellement bien ! Mais je pense qu'on s'ennuierait au bout d'un moment.

Tu aimerais vivre sans attache ?


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mai 2012)

Non

Aimes tu voyager ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Mai 2012)

Oui. 


Hier mon épouse à fait une tarte à la rhubarbe, tu aimes ?


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mai 2012)

Jamais goûter.

Que penses tu de la semaine de 5 jours en primaire ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mai 2012)

Bonne idée je pense.

En primaire, un enfant est attentif combien d'heures en classe ?


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mai 2012)

Le mien, pas beaucoup.

Préfères tu le mercredi ou le samedi matin, si l'on doit rajouter ce jour ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Mai 2012)

Le mercredi matin, le week-end c'est sacré !

Tu trouves que les enfants en primaire travaillent trop ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mai 2012)

Beaucoup trop oui !

Ton souvenir d'enfance préféré ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Mai 2012)

Il y en a beaucoup, je n'en ai pas un que je préfère.

Ton premier amour ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mai 2012)

Elisabeth (si tu nous lis, je ne t'ai pas oublié )

Pourquoi se souvient-on toujours de son premier amour ?


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mai 2012)

Parce que c'était une catastrophe ! 

Tu te rappel ta première cuite ?


----------



## difqonapple (18 Mai 2012)

Ben non...Je sais juste ce qu'on m'a raconté...

Et de ta dernière?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mai 2012)

Ce midi (mais légère), apéro et un peu de vin rouge pour accompagner le kefta 

Te souviens-tu de la cuite de Bukowski chez Pivot ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Mai 2012)

Je ne m'en souviens pas... 

Ce matin j'ai remis en état mon "vieux" vélo. J'hésite entre le mettre en vente ou en faire un peu. Je devrais faire quoi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mai 2012)

En faire un peu 

C'est un vélo de course ou VTT ?


----------



## mistik (18 Mai 2012)

VTT (va-t-en très vite). Bon maintenant, question pour un champion :

--> qui fut Friedrich von Schiller (au choix) ? 

a) un aristocrate allemand sous Guillaume II;
b) un poète et écrivain allemand à l'époque de la République de Weimar;
c) un poète et écrivain allemand mort à Weimar en 1805;
d) un général allemand sous Guillaume Ier.


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mai 2012)

c

Qui est Goeff Lees ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Mai 2012)

C'est un pilote de formule un


À quoi sert un turbo sur un moteur ?


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mai 2012)

A compresser l'air d'admission.

Avez vous vu Avengers le film ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Mai 2012)

Oui, il est terrible 

Tu utilises Skype ?


----------



## mistik (18 Mai 2012)

Non.

--> Utilises-tu FaceTime ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Mai 2012)

Non, je préfère directement appeler.

Tu connais des bons plans à Paris ?


----------



## mistik (18 Mai 2012)

Bons plans ... bons plans ... :love:bons plans ? 

--> Qu'est-ce que le Code de Hammurabi (au choix) ? Question pour un champion :

a) le codex de l'Egyptien Hammurabi qui a permis aux Romains de comprendre les lois égyptiennes du temps de Cléopâtre;
b) le nom que donna secrètement Napoléon au futur Code civil du 21 mars 1804;
c) une stèle babylonienne de 1750 avant JC;
d) une représentation schématique du code pénal du Roi Hérode Ier le Grand.


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2012)

c, arrête Jean-Pierre 

Que reste-t-il de vos amours ?


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2012)

Rien. :rateau:

--> Que reste-t-il de nos jeunes années (plusieurs réponses possibles) ? 

a) de l'insouciance;
b) de la nostalgie;
c) des fous rires;
d) un peu de tout ça.


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mai 2012)

Réponse d m'dame.

Que reste-t-il de votre dernière nuit ?


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2012)

Beaucoup de transpiration ...

--> Que manges-tu à midi, môôsieur ?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2012)

Lasagne

Fais tu un barbecue demain ?


----------



## difqonapple (19 Mai 2012)

non, c'était avant hier 

Aimes tu, joues tu aux, les jeux en lignes comme "questions pour un champion" ou "qui veut prendre ma place"?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2012)

J'aime bien, je joue pas.

Que veux tu comme cadeau de jouet ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Mai 2012)

Des Lego, depuis que je suis gosse je suis fan des Lego. 

Tu jouais aux Lego avant ?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2012)

Oui.

Suis tu le championnat du monde de F1 ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Mai 2012)

Non, je n'aime pas le sport automobile.

Tu regardes Le Petit Journal ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mai 2012)

Pas de manière régulière.

Que penses tu de l'esprit Canal + ?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2012)

Sympa.

Aimes tu le SAV des émissions ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mai 2012)

Ouais, sont assez fun les 2 Sbires 

Regardes-tu Denisot et sa bande ce soir pour apercevoir Nick Cave et voir comment va le génialissime Pete Doherty ?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2012)

Non.

Comment est mort le roi Lion ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Mai 2012)

Mufasa a été tué par son frère Scar.

Tu regardes Faux Raccord ?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2012)

C'est quoi ?

Vas tu aller voir Blanche Neige et le chasseur ?


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2012)

Non.

--> Aimes-tu la télé ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2012)

Pas vraiment.

C'est quoi ton économiseur d'écran ?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2012)

Mechanical clock 3D

Combien de RAM a ton Mac ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2012)

4 GO

Est-ce que tu utilises un anti-virus ?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2012)

Oui

De quel type est il ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2012)

La prudence.

Tu cours vite ?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2012)

Pas trop

Quelle taille fais tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2012)

1,93 m.

Tu manges quoi ce midi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2012)

Pintade

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2012)

Chili con carne.

Tu aimes la musique classique ?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2012)

Un peu

Aimes tu le simplicisme ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2012)

Beaucoup.

Es-tu bordélique ?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2012)

Pas vraiment.

Qu'est ce que la logique ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2012)

Je ne sais pas, je n'en ai pas !

--> Où et que feras-tu dans 5 ans ?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2012)

Là

Comment penses tu mourir ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2012)

Peut-être un exécuteur voire un tireur d'élite ... mais je ne sais pas encore car je n'ai pas pris mes dispositions !

--> Que fais-tu cet AM ?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2012)

Rien

Es tu en vacance ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2012)

Non, je ne suis pas en vacances.

--> Que fais Sarkozy en vacances (de la République) ?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2012)

Rien.

Que fais Hollande sans sa cravate aux USA ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2012)

Un nud pour se pendre

--> Que fais Obama avec la copine de Hollande ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mai 2012)

Il papote.

Qu'as tu fait ce matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2012)

Me reposer.

Tu chantes sous la douche ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2012)

Non car je chante faux !

--> Que fais-tu cet AM ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mai 2012)

Ciné, le dernier Tim Burton.

L'as tu vu ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2012)

Non. Qui l'eût cru ?

--> Penses-tu gagner au loto un de ces quatre ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2012)

Je ne pense pas non.

Ton chiffre favori ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Mai 2012)

7

ton mot favori ?


----------



## Powerdom (20 Mai 2012)

Valétudinaire.


Hollande roule en citroen, mais Mme Merkel ?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2012)

En BMW

Que vas tu faire demain ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Mai 2012)

Faire une présentation orale et réviser.

Tu es fidèle ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2012)

La fidélité en 2012 dans un monde de bruts ...

--> Achèteras-tu un Mac cette année ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Mai 2012)

Sûrement, je suis tenté par un ordinateur portable Apple mais je ne sais pas encore lequel..

Tu surveilles les rumeurs sur le nouveau iPhone ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2012)

Lorsque Mac Gé s'en fait l'échos.

--> Suis-tu l'actualité politique ou conchies-tu sur la politique ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2012)

Je la suis ...

Que penser des mesures prises ces derniers temps pour freiner l'endettement ?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mai 2012)

depuis le temps qu'ils y en a, il ne devrait plus y avoir d'endettement 


Tu as déjà ressenti un tremblement de terre ?



Angela Merkel roule en Audi


----------



## mistik (21 Mai 2012)

Ressenti non car pas assez puissant ... heureusement !

--> As-tu déjà rempli ta déclaration de revenus 2012 (revenus de 2011) ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Mai 2012)

Non, pas encore. Merci de m'avoir fait penser à ça 

Tu aimes les casse-têtes ?


----------



## difqonapple (21 Mai 2012)

Ca dépend, les pour du "faux" oui, les réels de la vie==> NON 

Penses tu qu'une musique trop "puissante" puisse casser un casque Audio???


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mai 2012)

je pense que les oreilles vont lâcher avant le casque !


Qui était Robbin Gibb ?


----------



## mistik (21 Mai 2012)

Le père fondateur des Bee Gees qui vient de passer de vie à trépas ... le crabe (cancer du foie et du colon) ! 

--> Qui a inventé la roue ?
*

*


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2012)

Les Sumériens (environ 3500 ans avant notre ère)

Qui a inventé la glace comestible ?


----------



## mistik (22 Mai 2012)

Je ne sais pas !

--> Qui a inventé la glace carbonique ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Mai 2012)

C'est un produit naturel non ?


Quelle ville française s'est réveillée sous les eaux ce matin ?


----------



## difqonapple (22 Mai 2012)

La tienne??

Que comptes tu faire en juillet?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Mai 2012)

Je n'ai pas de projets particulier pour Juillet


Tu as acheté des actions FB ?


oui c'est Nancy ou j'habite qui est sous les eaux...


----------



## difqonapple (22 Mai 2012)

Non, et j'ai bien fait manifestement...

Penses tu que l'action va remonter?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Mai 2012)

vu le gadin que vient de prendre l'AAPL en une semaine je sais pas trop...


Qui est Fleur Pelerin ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2012)

Elle est née : Kim Jong-suk ... adoptée par une famille française 

Penses-tu que la gauche aura la majorité lors des prochaines élections ?


----------



## mistik (22 Mai 2012)

Oui et sans parti pris, je pense que les Français vont donner une majorité de députés de la même étiquette que celle du PDR élu sinon ils ne seraient pas cohérents avec eux-mêmes en créant ipso facto une cohabitation pour 5 ans entre le PDR et une Assemblée nationale du bord opposé. 

--> Iras-tu voter pour les élections législatives courant juin ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Mai 2012)

Si j'ai le temps.

Tu vas manger quoi ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (22 Mai 2012)

Salade, fromage, yaourt, tisane, carrés de chocolat.

--> Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Mai 2012)

Knacki et pâte..

Ton groupe de rock préféré ?


----------



## mistik (23 Mai 2012)

Céline Dion 

--> Qui prépare la bouffe chez toi, qui dresse la table, qui nettoie la table et qui la range  ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Mai 2012)

Toi si on t'invite 

MacDo ou Quick ?


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mai 2012)

rarement l'un et jamais l'autre


tu as essayé le doodle de Google de ce jour ?


----------



## difqonapple (23 Mai 2012)

Oui, mais un peu chaud...de se servir de se "piano"....

As tu cliqué sur le lien du 78ème annif de Robert Moog??


----------



## thunderheart (23 Mai 2012)

Absolument, ça me rappelle les bons vieux synthés.

Sont funs chez Google non ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Mai 2012)

Oui, j'ai l'impression qu'ils se prennent pas la tête.

Ça t'arrive de faire des recherches autres que sur Google ? Bing, Yahoo!...


----------



## difqonapple (23 Mai 2012)

A la Bibli...rien de mieux qu'un bon livre 

Aimes tu lire?


----------



## mistik (23 Mai 2012)

Sur le net je lis les infos + quelques revues achetées.

--> Aimes-tu aller au théâtre ?


----------



## difqonapple (23 Mai 2012)

Pas vraiment...

Lis tu des pièces de théâtres?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Mai 2012)

Non, ça va me rappeler à quel point je m'ennuyais en cours de français. 

Tu as quoi comme portable (mobile) ?


----------



## difqonapple (23 Mai 2012)

J'ai un bete samsung GIO... Je ne vois pas l'utilité de claquer plus de 100 dans un GSM (comme on dit en Belgique)...

On arrive lentement à la 1000pages...T'arrives pas à court de question ?


----------



## mistik (23 Mai 2012)

Ben non pourquoi ? 

--> Que vas-tu faire ce long week-end ?


----------



## aCLR (24 Mai 2012)

T'es d'la police ?!


Tu voudrais pas me donner la réponse à ton énigme ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2012)

Faut payer pour cela

Que vas-tu croire ?


----------



## mistik (24 Mai 2012)

Que le soleil brille car je le vois lui !

--> Que manges-tu ce midi ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Mai 2012)

Je me suis fait des pâtes avec des oeufs.

Pourquoi les hommes sont plus souvent chef que les femmes ?


----------



## difqonapple (24 Mai 2012)

"Pour ne pas choquer le sexe opposé, cette réponse est censurée" ... 


Pourquoi les hommes ont des tétons???XD:rateau:


----------



## mistik (24 Mai 2012)

Il n'y a pas que des teutons sur terre il y a aussi des Français ;-)))  Que fais-tu lorsque tu as en face de toi un collègue très très chiant ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Mai 2012)

Soit je l'ignore, soit je l'envoie chier des pissenlits 

Tu as accès à MacGénération à ton boulot ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mai 2012)

Tout à fait, je confirme.

Purée, fait beau et chaud aujourd'hui ici ! Apéro en terasse ce midi ?


----------



## difqonapple (25 Mai 2012)

Malheureusement non...ce sera, bouffe rapide puis étude.. :'(

Profiteras tu du soleil le week-end???(si il est encore là...)


----------



## mistik (25 Mai 2012)

S'il est encore là je ne vais certes pas m'enterrer chez moi.

--> Quel est cet animal qui marche d'abord sur 4 pattes, puis 2 et enfin sur 3 pattes ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mai 2012)

La femme et l'homme.

Sur combien de pattes marches tu actuellement ?


----------



## Powerdom (25 Mai 2012)

en general deux, des fois trois avec ma canne 

tu envoies des sexto ?


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Mai 2012)

des sextos, non, des textos oui.

Es tu un chanceux du lundi de Pentecôte et fais tu le pont ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mai 2012)

On ne travaille pas ce lundi mais ces p*#@! d'exploiteurs nous retire une journée de congés payés.

En as tu marre de bosser ?


----------



## mistik (25 Mai 2012)

Ben ouais mais bon faut bien non ? 

--> Faut-il contrôler les contrôleurs ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mai 2012)

Absolument.

Ne faut-il pas ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Mai 2012)

Si si ! Il faut !

Tu es allé voir Men in Black 3 ?


----------



## mistik (25 Mai 2012)

Non non ! Il ne se peut !

--> Un Euro bas est un facteur positif pour les exportations. Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Mai 2012)

Rien du tout.

Le Rock est mort ?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Mai 2012)

Le rock non, mais certains de ses plus brillants représentants. 


Metallica, va rejouer son black album à Yverdon les bains (ch) qui vient avec moi ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Mai 2012)

Non merci, je ne peux plus les saquer ! Depuis que le chanteur s'était fait interviewé, vautré dans un palace de LA, imbu de lui-même, arrogant et trouvant normal d'attaquer les deux gus dans l'histoire Napster.
Quand je pense que Lou Reed a été se commettre sur un album avec cette bande de nazes !!! Tout fout le camp...

Tu me trouves vindicatif sur ce coup là ? :love:


----------



## mistik (26 Mai 2012)

Affirmatif ! 

--> Avec ce temps exceptionnel, vas-tu aller à la piscine ce week-end ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Mai 2012)

Ecoutes, j'ai une plage à 200 mètres, je vais tenter un petit bain.

Piscine, royaume des mycoses ?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Mai 2012)

Euh pas chez moi ?? 


Si je te dis des matraques contre des casseroles, tu penses a quel pays ?


----------



## difqonapple (26 Mai 2012)

El Canada (enfin peut-être que tu voulais Québec....)

Tu y participe(rai)s ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Mai 2012)

Avec des boules Quiès.

À quand un printemps français ?


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Mai 2012)

A l'automne

Que fais tu de tes week-end ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2012)

Je me repose.

Tu te fâches souvent ?


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2012)

Et oui, ma copine me le reproche ! 

--> Crois-tu en Dieu, Allah ... ou est-ce que cela te barde ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2012)

Non.

Ton émission favorite ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Mai 2012)

Secret Sto.. Non, je déconne ! 
J'aime bien les émissions genre Enquête Exclusive.

Tu vas t'acheter un nouveau ordinateur Apple cette année ?


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Mai 2012)

Non, mais le prochain sera certainement un portable.

Pourquoi toi oui ?


----------



## difqonapple (27 Mai 2012)

Non je ne pense pas....Celui que j'ai me convient très bien...

Profiteras tu des "remises" du refurb quand tu achèteras un new gadget apple?


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Mai 2012)

J'ai essayé mais sans succés.

Es tu un Apple Maniac jusqu'au bout des ongles avec iPod, iPad, iPhone, iMac, MacBook.....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2012)

Un peu mais pas trop.

Tu gardes tes autocollants Apple ?


----------



## difqonapple (27 Mai 2012)

Ouais 

Tu penses faire quoi cette belle après-midi?


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Mai 2012)

je vais chillé chez moi, sur Barcelone il fait trop chaud pour sortir, donc je reste sur mon attico avec ma chienne: et on bronze  

tu as quel climat chez toi?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2012)

Chaud et sec.

Ton sirop favori ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Mai 2012)

Grenadine ! 

Il fait pas trop chaud chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2012)

Trop chaud m'sieurs dames !

--> Que fais-tu en général contre les grosses chaleurs ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2012)

Je me mets à l'ombre

Que fais-tu par grand froid ?


----------



## difqonapple (27 Mai 2012)

Je me met au chaud 

Adoptes tu des gestes écolo chez toi?


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Mai 2012)

oui & non...
Mais j'essayes au mieux que je peux


Tu utilises excessivement la clim?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Mai 2012)

Non, j'utilise très rarement. Déjà que la voiture consomme de base beaucoup d'essence, alors avec la clim, bonjour la facture 

Tu utilises souvent le GPS ?


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2012)

Assez souvent.

Pensais-tu arriver ce jour à la page 1000 ?


----------



## difqonapple (27 Mai 2012)

Aujourd'hui je ne sais pas mais y arriver un jour, sans doute XD

As tu aussi des voisins qui tonde un dimanche 8h10 du matin??


----------



## Powerdom (27 Mai 2012)

J'ai......


Tu connaîtrais pas un lance flamme d'occasion en état ?


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Mai 2012)

non mais le napalm doit pouvoir faire l'affaire...!

Te penses tu violent?


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2012)

Bien entendu et comme tout être humain j'ai un côté sombre ...

--> Que penses-tu des relations familiales houleuses ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Mai 2012)

Que c'est normal qu'il y ait des tensions dans une famille.

Tu as déjà chassé ?


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2012)

... Quelqu'un que je ne voulais pas chez moi ? Oui !

--> As-tu déjà pêché ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Mai 2012)

Oui, sans succès  je suis nul.

Tu ne trouves pas que le Taxi coutent excessivement cher en France ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2012)

Oui surtout à Paris

Que penser de notre incapacité, à modifier notre comportement vis-à-vis de la nature ?


----------



## ditenmmd (28 Mai 2012)

Salut, je suis nouveau.
J`ai un probleme sur mon mac, il demare mais rien affiche sur l`ecran, je verifie tous les cables ils sont tous connecter, je remet le RAM d`origine mais rien tout.
Alor que puis je faire mes amis aides moi.
Merci d`avance.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2012)

ditenmmd a dit:


> Salut, je suis nouveau.
> J`ai un probleme sur mon mac, il demare mais rien affiche sur l`ecran, je verifie tous les cables ils sont tous connecter, je remet le RAM d`origine mais rien tout.
> Alor que puis je faire mes amis aides moi.
> Merci d`avance.



Salut,

En fonction de ta machine, tu devrais aller poser ta question sur 

http://forums.macg.co/mac-de-bureau/
http://forums.macg.co/mac-portables/

Amicalement


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mai 2012)

On est des gros nul, heureusement les écolos arrivent ils vont nous aider.

Que penses tu des gens qui viennent sur un forum pour poster n'importe où ?


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2012)

Il faut parfois être compréhensible. 

--> Quel est le pourquoi du comment ?


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mai 2012)

Quoi ?

Es tu bonnet blanc ou blanc bonnet ?


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2012)

Ça dépend mais il est vrai que je suis blanc-bec bien benêt face à des questions métaphysiques, l'ontologie.

--> Que fais-tu aujourd'hui, as-tu la chance comme moi de ne pas travailler ?


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mai 2012)

Oui

Que fais tu comme boulot ?


----------



## kolargol31 (28 Mai 2012)

Rentier grace à mon diplome de doctorat (mais à mon niveau donc pas des millions sur mon compte juste assez pour vivre comme je le désire )

Trouves tu ça malsain de ne pas bosser?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Mai 2012)

Non, je suis étudiant 

Tu conduis bien ?


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2012)

Pas de morts ni de blessés à mon compteur ... mais je touche du bois.

--> Que manges-tu de bon ce lundi ensoleillé ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Mai 2012)

Kebab, la flemme de préparer à manger 

Tu aimes le Kebab ?


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2012)

Non du mal à digérer.

--> Aimes-tu le steak frites salade ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mai 2012)

Ça peut aller. 

Roland Garos c'était un tennisman ? 
Un scientifique ? 
Un aviateur ?


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mai 2012)

Un tennisman, aviateur aimant la science !

Vas tu regarder le tournoi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Mai 2012)

Si j'ai le temps oui.

Tu vas regarder l'Euro 2012 ?


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mai 2012)

Non, point du tout.

Où passes tu tes vacances cet été ?


----------



## kolargol31 (28 Mai 2012)

Japon (Tokyo) et Barcelone 

et toi?


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mai 2012)

En Corse.

Que fais tu comme boulot à Barcelone ?


----------



## Itouch32 (28 Mai 2012)

Pffff Barcelone a part le soleil ya rien la bas. Je préfere les côte landaise!!!

La campagne ou la ville ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Mai 2012)

La ville, je suis un parisien ! 

Tu es un moulin à parole ?


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2012)

Ça dépend du temps, des autochtones, des filles ... 

--> En vacances, bronzes-tu intelligemment (musées, théâtre, etc.) ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mai 2012)

Je hais les musées. 


À Miami la police a tué un homme nu dans la rue pourquoi ?


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2012)

Parce qu'elle en a le droit ! :rateau:

--> Peux-tu me donner la date de l'abolition de la peine de mort en France ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Mai 2012)

Je ne sais pas la date exacte, mais c'est François Mitterrand qui a abolit la peine de mort en France.

Tu es pour la peine de mort ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Mai 2012)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Tu es pour la peine de mort ?



Bah alors, elle ne vous plait pas ma question ? 

Donc, une autre.. 
Tu regardes Pékin Express ?


----------



## kolargol31 (30 Mai 2012)

je me demandes si je preferais pas la peine de mort du coup 

non je regarde pas pekin express! 


tu trouves que la tv abruti?


----------



## mistik (31 Mai 2012)

C'est comme tout, à trop forte dose oui !

--> Aimes-tu les Beatles ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Mai 2012)

J'aime quelques chansons mais pas tout.

Tu joues à Diablo III ?


----------



## Powerdom (31 Mai 2012)

Non, je n'y ai jamais joué. 


Tu utilises ubuntu ?


----------



## difqonapple (31 Mai 2012)

Non.

Trouves tu encore de choses positives du coté windowsiens???


----------



## mistik (31 Mai 2012)

Oui mais je dirais plutôt du côté Microsoft : Kinect par exemple ou encore Windows Phone 7 (dans le Lumia de Nokia).

--> Que penses-tu de la dernière intervention de Tim Cook lors de la dixième conférence D: All Things Digital ?


----------



## kolargol31 (1 Juin 2012)

Pas vu, pour moi: il manque quelque chose depuis S. Jobs...

Es tu un fanboy?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Juin 2012)

D'Apple, je le suis 

Toi aussi tu as une drôle de tête sur ta carte d'identité ?


----------



## mistik (1 Juin 2012)

Oui car j'ai une tête de comique troupier.

--> Aimes-tu la musique folk ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Juin 2012)

Non pas trop. Je suis plutôt electro pop


Je suis allé voir promethéus hier soir, tu l'as vu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Juin 2012)

Oui, je l'ai trouvé vraiment moyen.. Le début est trop rapide ! Noomi Rapace a un jeu d'acteur pas terrible. Je m'attendais à un truc énorme.

Tu chantes bien ?


----------



## kolargol31 (2 Juin 2012)

non pas du tout 

Que penses tu du nombre de personnes qui reviennent sur le fofo avec des pbs de plus en plus borderlines avec "leurs" macs?
(j'ai oublié mon MDP, mon MAC me demande un MDP qd j'essais de le réinitialiser etc etc)


----------



## Powerdom (2 Juin 2012)

Je pense que certains viennent pour "ouvrir" des machines volées 


Comment se nomme le ministre de l'éducation en France ?


----------



## kolargol31 (2 Juin 2012)

PEILLON 
(mais je suis allé voir sur le site gouv.fr)
étant à l'étranger je ne m'y interesse pas vraiment


Penses tu que ce gouvernement va pouvoir faire "mieux" que le dernier?
(ou du moins moins pire)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2012)

Je l'espère.

Tu utilises quel navigateur ?


----------



## kolargol31 (2 Juin 2012)

CHROME et j'en suis super content

je trouvais tjrs des défauts aux autres 

et toi?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Juin 2012)

Safari pour ma navigation sur les sites fr et chrome pour ma navigation sur les sites étrangers 


Tu sais pourquoi ?


----------



## kolargol31 (2 Juin 2012)

Non aucune idée car les 2 sont basés sur la même structure donc je vois pas! 


tu m'explique?


----------



## ziommm (2 Juin 2012)

Pour la traduction automatique des pages sur Chrome, peut-être ???

Ai-je raison ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Juin 2012)

Oui ziommm à raison. 


Tu es inscrit sur macgé depuis quand ?


----------



## difqonapple (2 Juin 2012)

Lire la réponse à gauche 

Pourquoi t'es tu inscrit sur macgé?


----------



## kolargol31 (2 Juin 2012)

d'abord pour y trouver des réponses puis cela m'a plu au fil du temps (mais ça fait pas trop de tps que j'y suis) 

es tu inscrit sur d'autres fofos mac?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Juin 2012)

Mac bidouille, mais j'y vais jamais...

Tu passes combien d'heures par jour devant un écran ?


----------



## kolargol31 (2 Juin 2012)

quasiment toute la journée (qd je sors pas pour profiter du soleil: j'habites à BCN)

crois tu que tu es un NOLIFE?


----------



## mistik (2 Juin 2012)

Non !

--> As-tu déjà lu un (_vieux_) roman intitulé "Les voleurs de beauté" ?


----------



## Powerdom (3 Juin 2012)

Je ne connais pas. 

Il est bien ?


----------



## mistik (3 Juin 2012)

*Oui* je l'avais bien aimé à l'époque.

Quel sorte de roman préfères-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2012)

Les thriller.

Ton livre favori dans ce genre ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Juin 2012)

Anges & Démons de Dan Brown.

Tu aimes les romans de science-fiction ?


----------



## mistik (3 Juin 2012)

Oui.

--> Es-tu souvent déçu(e) par version cinématographique des romans que tu as pu lire dans ta jeunesse ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Juin 2012)

Presque à chaque fois...


Les étudiants Québécois ont une mascotte, c'est qui (quoi ?)


----------



## mistik (4 Juin 2012)

En tout cas, il ne s'agit assurément pas de Luka Rocco Magnotta 

--> D'ailleurs comment surnomme-t-on Luka Rocco Magnotta ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Juin 2012)

Le dépeceur.

Tu manges souvent au resto ?


----------



## ziommm (5 Juin 2012)

Ça dépends, si tu considère une friterie comme un resto... Alors oui.

Tu manges quoi quand t'es déprimé ou contrarié ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Juin 2012)

Tout 

Tu aimes les frites ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Juin 2012)

oui,


Qui va passer devant le soleil demain (Mercredi) matin ?


----------



## difqonapple (5 Juin 2012)

Non demain je passe un examen 

As tu déjà planifié toutes tes vacances?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Juin 2012)

Oui, je vais bosser pour mettre de l'argent côté.

Tu as voyage beaucoup ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Juin 2012)

Un petit peu oui.

As-tu voyagé dans ta tête ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Juin 2012)

non pas dans ma tête.


Es tu généreux ?


----------



## mistik (6 Juin 2012)

Ca dépend.

--> Combien de programmeurs Windows faut-il pour changer une ampoule ?


----------



## Old Timer (6 Juin 2012)

Je suis programmeur Windows.

C'est quoi une ampoule?


----------



## mistik (6 Juin 2012)

Le verre d'une lampe électrique. 

Il en faut 472.
Un pour écrire WinGetLightBulbHandle
Un pour écrire WinQueryStatusLightBulb
Un pour écrire WinGetLightSwitch-Handle
...

Quelles sont les conséquences fiscales pour une SIIC-fille du changement de son actionnariat ?


----------



## difqonapple (6 Juin 2012)

Une quoi 

As tu compris la question de mistik??


----------



## kolargol31 (6 Juin 2012)

[YOUTUBE]MzJueaL4icg[/YOUTUBE]


t'en penses quoi  de cette economie?


----------



## mistik (6 Juin 2012)

Mais c'est évident ! Petit saligot ! 

--> Qu'a proposé aux populations autochtones en mai 1945 le président William Vacanarat Shadrach Tubman ?


----------



## kolargol31 (7 Juin 2012)

non aucune idée  

et toi tu sais ce que c'est ça?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Juin 2012)

Je ne sais pas du tout.
Je vais chercher sur le net 

Tu es déjà allé à Disneyland ?


----------



## kolargol31 (7 Juin 2012)

oui mais le monde de mickey c'est pas cool: "plastic fantastic" très peu pour moi! 

tu aimes ce style de loisir?








ps: 40 acres and a mule, est la promesse d'indemnisation faite aux esclaves afro-américains libérés après la Guerre de Sécession : 40 acres (16 hectares) de terre à cultiver et une mule pour traîner une charrue.




OF COURSE les USA ont tout fait pour passer sous silence cette promesse ...
C'est pour cela que SPIKE LEE, a repris le nom pour son label afin de rappeler la promesse non tenue! ! !


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juin 2012)

La charrue c'est un drôle de loisir 


tu bois beaucoup de café ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Juin 2012)

Quand je suis fatigué oui, mais d'habitude pas trop.

Tu as fait un régime avant le début des grandes vacances ?


----------



## difqonapple (7 Juin 2012)

Neni hein....Ca ne sert à rien 

Manges tu bio?


----------



## Old Timer (7 Juin 2012)

Neni hein....Ca ne sert à rien.  

Pourquoi manger bio alors que plein d'autres choses nous empoisonnent la vie?


----------



## mistik (7 Juin 2012)

Certes !

--> Quelle est la nationalité de l'inventeur du téléphone ?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juin 2012)

Je dirais Américain. 


As tu peur des araignées ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Juin 2012)

Comment tu sais  Oui, insectes et arachnides en général.

Tu as peur du vide ?


----------



## mistik (7 Juin 2012)

Non mais du chaos oui !

--> As-tu déjà étudié la chute de l'Empire romain en sachant que l'Histoire est cyclique ?


----------



## difqonapple (8 Juin 2012)

hehehehe j'ai compris la question. Et la réponse est oui....

Tu es un grand fan d'histoire dis moi?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Juin 2012)

Certaines périodes sont assez fun, comme le Moyen-Âge.

Est-ce que l'histoire est cyclique ?


----------



## difqonapple (8 Juin 2012)

Pour certains oui, pour certains non....Tout dépend de l'interprétation que l'on fait des éléments historique....

Si tu pouvais voyager dans le temps, ou irais tu?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juin 2012)

À Tahiti avant l'arrivée des européens. 


Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Juin 2012)

Plusieurs idées de voyage : la préhistoire, le moyen-âge, la révolution, la renaissance ou alors, bien avant, à l'époque des pharaons à Alexandrie...

Que penses tu de la civilisation Inca ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juin 2012)

J'adore les civilisations disparues mystérieusement. 


Tu penses quoi des cartes de Piri Reis ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Juin 2012)

Elles ont enflammé les imaginations.

Ou "elle a enflammé" ! Il y a eu plusieurs cartes ?


----------



## esv^^ (8 Juin 2012)

Oui, il y en a eu 2

Comment obtenir 24 en utilisant une fois et une seule les nombres 5, 5, 5 et 1?
Sachant que les seules opérations autorisées sont l&#8217;addition, la soustraction, la multiplication et la division...
Bonne chance!


----------



## difqonapple (8 Juin 2012)

Easy, je la connaissais, ok...Donc 5X(5-1/5)= 5X4,8=24 

Aimes tu les énigmes?


----------



## ziommm (8 Juin 2012)

J'aime les femmes, donc oui.

Aimes tu les odeurs de produits synthétiques ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Juin 2012)

Pas vraiment, ça dépend quoi.

Tu mets quoi comme parfum ?


----------



## ziommm (9 Juin 2012)

Je n'en met pas, et je n'aime pas particulièrement quand les gens en mettent. J'aime l'odeur naturelle d'une personne, ça en dit beaucoup sur elle, ses habitudes, etc...

Tu aimes le 9ème art ?


----------



## esv^^ (9 Juin 2012)

Non, je préfère le 7°.
Que penses tu qu'il peut y avoir après l'infini?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Juin 2012)

L'infini ++

L'univers est-il borné ?


----------



## esv^^ (9 Juin 2012)

Non, il est infini ^^
Comment se forme un trou noir?


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juin 2012)

cela arrive avec l'accroissement anormalement élevé du champ gravitationnel d'un corps dans l'espace! 

Crois tu aux fontaines blanches?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Juin 2012)

Kezako !

Crois tu aux pertes blanches ?


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juin 2012)

OUI OUI dur comme fer 

sinon les fontaines blanches sont l'opposées des trous noirs dans l'espace, bien qu'hypothétique, elles prendraient place dans d'autres dimensions et seraient la finalité des trous noirs! 


Est ce que cette définition te convient?


----------



## Old Timer (9 Juin 2012)

C'est pas mal


Cette histoire de trou noir trouvez-vous ça troublant?


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juin 2012)

moi ça me touche même pas...

C'est la vie 

Trouves tu le professeur S. Hawking interessant en tant qu'astrophysicien?


----------



## mistik (9 Juin 2012)

Oui, en effet !

--> _Ceci est un vrai test psychologique..._

C'est l'histoire d'une jeune fille.

Aux funérailles de sa mère, elle rencontre un jeune homme qu'elle ne connaissait pas. Elle le trouve fantastique, l'homme de ses rêves quoi.

C'est le coup de foudre, elle en tombe éperdument amoureuse ...

Toutefois, elle ne lui a jamais demandé son nom ni son numéro de téléphone et de plus elle ne pu trouver quelqu'un le connaissant.

Quelques jours plus tard, la jeune fille tue sa propre soeur..

Question : Pour quel motif a-t-elle tué sa soeur ?


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juin 2012)

pour de nouvelles funerailles?

penses tu que cela soit plausible?


----------



## mistik (9 Juin 2012)

Oui. En fait elle espérait que le gars se pointerait de nouveau aux funérailles. Le fait de répondre correctement à la question est mauvais signe : vous pensez comme un psychopathe !:afraid:

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juin 2012)

ceux ne sont que des suppositions...

je pense que cela démontre plus une logique qu'un instinct de psychopathe! 

d'ailleurs pensez vous que comme bcp de psy le pensent, on possede en nous tous les etats psy (schyzo, paranoia etc etc) mais à l'etat de latence?


----------



## esv^^ (10 Juin 2012)

C'est évident car tout le monde à un jour été un peu parano schysophrène etc... Cela se voit plus ou moins en fonction de ton caractère...
D'ailleurs, qu'est ce qui fait que nous avons tous un caractère différent?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juin 2012)

Nos gènes 10% et notre éducation à 90%


Tu penses quoi de mon idée de supprimer les allocations familiales à partir du troisième enfant


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Juin 2012)

ah ouais qd même c'est hard core LOL

donc cela voudrait dire passer d'un montant X à zéro du jour au lendemain en ayant 3 mioches


pourquoi veux tu faire cela?


----------



## mistik (10 Juin 2012)

Parce qu'il ne peut pas le faire alors il peut le proposer.

--> Es-tu toujours amoureux de ta femme ?


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Juin 2012)

pour ma part OUI, mais pour ma défense, nous nous connaissons que depuis 1 an ! 

penses tu être tombé sur la demoiselle idéale?

:love:


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juin 2012)

Oui. Et deux enfants c'est suffisants. Pensons à notre planète surchargée. 


Pourquoi kolargol à changé d'avatar ?


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Juin 2012)

[YOUTUBE]oLxFqzumFrc[/YOUTUBE]

ahahahahahahahaahahah

sinon connais tu l'origine de ce kamon? et par extension qu'est ce qu'un kamon?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juin 2012)

J'ignore ce qu'est un kamon. 

Tu peux m'expliquer ?


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juin 2012)

un Kamon, au japon, est le logo lié à une famille... 
on peux comparer ceci avec les "écus" au temps du moyen age

voici quelques exemples:










Apprecies tu l'histoire du japon?


----------



## mistik (11 Juin 2012)

Sans plus si ce n'est et très vaguement avec l'année 1868 - l'ère Meiji - avec son ouverture vers le monde occidental, ou plus récemment et très négativement cette fois-ci à travers les exactions menées par la soldatesque nippone lors de la deuxième guerre mondiale. 
Sinon enfant je m'intéressais aux petites voitures et aux camions de pompiers mais nullement aux "kamons" leur préférant à ces derniers les armoiries des chevaliers et leurs châteaux à présent hantés !

--> Quelle preuve d'amour as-tu déjà réalisé pour séduire une femme (on reste dans le domaine des récits courtois) ?
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ère_Meiji


----------



## kamille06 (11 Juin 2012)

Aucune! Je prefere les hommes

Pourquoi est ce que je ne gagne pas au loto?


----------



## mistik (11 Juin 2012)

Pour toi je ne sais pas mais pour moi c'est simple ... je n'y joue pas !

--> Quel est l'âge du capitaine Archibald Haddock ?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Juin 2012)

Grand fan de Tintin, je suis bien incapable de répondre a cette question...

quel constructeur automobile retire sa pub de facebook ?


----------



## esv^^ (11 Juin 2012)

Je crois qu'il s'agit de General Motors...

Mais à quoi sert vraiment Facebook?


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juin 2012)

à être dans un monde virtuel, avec des amis virtuels (dont la plupart tu ne connais pas)
c'est typiquement ricain 

je suis pas fan mais faut vivre avec, car à ce jour c'est vraiment incontournable


y as tu un compte?


----------



## esv^^ (11 Juin 2012)

Non, car je trouve que c'est plus de la perte de temps qu'autre chose... La preuve que ce n'est pas incontournable!

Et toi, que penses tu de FaceBook?


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juin 2012)

ben que ça pue du Q



Mais pour etre honnete j'ai pas toruvé plus rapide pour contacter mes amis (les vrais)


connais tu Instagram?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Juin 2012)

L'application qui valait 1 milliard de dollars. Oui.

Tu prends beaucoup de photo avec ton smartphone ?


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juin 2012)

ben pour moi c'est mon appareil de photo donc mon 4S ne me quitte pas surtt pour les films! 


penses tu que la qualité du 4S en photo est nickel?


----------



## esv^^ (11 Juin 2012)

Non,pas encore, mais on verra avec le 5!

Que penses tu du Gala&#8226;&#8226;*S3  (je n'ose même pas l'écrire en entier...)


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juin 2012)

cela me touche pas, disons que ce produit ne m'interesse pas du tout! 
même si les gens disent que c'est un tueur de Iphone ... 

qu'esperes tu pour l'iphone 5???


----------



## esv^^ (11 Juin 2012)

Beaucoup!
Et toi?


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juin 2012)

rien LOL

car avec APPLE j'ai appris à rien attendre LOL
ou peut etre un meilleur SIRI (mais ça c'est avec IOS6)


es tu un fanboy/G33K/Nolife/Nerd???


----------



## esv^^ (11 Juin 2012)

Rien de tout ça; j'aime juste bien être au courant de l'actu techno et trafiquer un peu les ordis; rien de plus!

Qu'espère tu entendre (ou voir) ce soir, à la WWDC que tu regarderas évidemment sur mac gé?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Juin 2012)

c'est l'heure du repas familial donc je ne vais pas suivre. Mais j'aimerais bien siri sur mon 4...


Macgé à un compte facebook ?  (comme je n'en ai pas je m'informe)


----------



## esv^^ (11 Juin 2012)

Je n'y suis pas non plus, mais d'après  cette page: oui. 

Quel est ton prochain investissement Apple?


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juin 2012)

MBP 15" 2012

et toi?


----------



## esv^^ (11 Juin 2012)

On verra demain, ou ce soir vers 21heure... 

Pourquoi je fais parti des cons qui cherchent à voir  la keynote en direct et en vidéo? Finalement, suis je geek?


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juin 2012)

ben euh OUAIS 

ça te fait peur?


----------



## esv^^ (11 Juin 2012)

Non, ça me terrorise. Enfin, je me console en me disant que je ne suis sûrement pas le seul et qu'on a tous un côté geek en nous. 
T'en penses quoi?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Juin 2012)

C'est certain.

j'évalue mon niveau de geek pommé à 6 sur 10 et toi ?


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juin 2012)

ben je suis passé de g33k à nerd sans m'en rendre compte réellement (ceci étant dû en partie à ma maladie ...)










est ce que ce graphique te parait plus clair pour la comprehension de g33kitude?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Juin 2012)

Ça varie : sur une échelle de 12 à 22, de 12 à 16 je me considère comme normal, de 17 à 20 je suis geek, et de 20 à 22, je suis en dehors des réalités 

Pourquoi le geek est mal vu dans la société ?


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juin 2012)

parce qu'il est mal compris, et parce qu'il renvoit bcp de personnes à leurs propres existences! 

dès que l'on apprecie quelque chose (cinema, boulot, passion en general) on est un g33k quelque part (et que l'on me reponde pas DTC)  

d'ailleurs connais tu DTC?


----------



## esv^^ (11 Juin 2012)

Grâce à toi, oui! C'est complètement merdique! Bon, j'avoue que je me suis marré en regardant le top 10...

Quel est l'intérêt de DTC?


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juin 2012)

ben rien c'est marrant c'(est comme pipi caca)




tu aimes cet humour?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Juin 2012)

Ouais, ça me fait bien marrer 

Tu regardes le match France-Angleterre ?


----------



## difqonapple (11 Juin 2012)

OWI  Et l'Angleterre a marque 

Penses tu que la France peux gagner?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Juin 2012)

Non 

Et à part ça tu fais quoi en ce moment ?


----------



## kolargol31 (12 Juin 2012)

je suis a l'aeroport de ROME pour une attente de 3heures pour mon vol vers TOKYO

vi vi vi vi je suis un G33K, je suis en ligne en etant ds un aeroport! 

et toi que fais tu?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Juin 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> je suis a l'aeroport de ROME pour une attente de 3heures pour mon vol vers TOKYO


Bon voyage ! &#23433;&#20840;&#12394;&#26053; !

Je réponds aux mails en regardant que la keynote d'hier. Oui, oui je fais mon geek 

Tu aimes manger japonais ?


----------



## kamille06 (12 Juin 2012)

J'adoooooooooooooore les sushis:rateau:

pourquoi le ciel est bleu?


----------



## esv^^ (12 Juin 2012)

C'est comme ça, on se pose pas de question...
Non, honnêtement, je pense que c'est du à l'eau présente dans l'atmosphère sous forme de vapeur...

Comment devenir riche?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Juin 2012)

Trouve une idée révolutionnaire comme Facebook.

Tu utilises Twitter ?


----------



## difqonapple (12 Juin 2012)

Non....

Tu penses quoi du "grand" nouveau mbp qui coute la peaux des fesses?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Juin 2012)

c'est relatif. Tout dépend de la taille de tes fesses....


tu fais 4 heures ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Juin 2012)

Pardon :mouais: Pas compris..

Ton passe-temps préféré ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Juin 2012)

La glande.

Que faire quand on glande ?


----------



## difqonapple (13 Juin 2012)

ramasser de glands???

Es tu un grand stressé?


----------



## esv^^ (13 Juin 2012)

Non.

=>Pourquoi le serais-je?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Juin 2012)

C'est la crise ! 

Tu trouves la vie chère ?


----------



## esv^^ (13 Juin 2012)

Ca dépend à quel point de vue... Côté Mac, les prix enflent! =)

Qu'est ce qu'un nuage?


----------



## difqonapple (13 Juin 2012)

De l'eau.

Comment se forme les nuages ?


----------



## mistik (13 Juin 2012)

de la condensation de la vapeur d'eau contenue dans l&#8217;air.

--> Comment se forment les cyclones ?


----------



## esv^^ (13 Juin 2012)

Au départ, cela privent su soleil qui chauffe certaine zone; il chauffe l'ai qui monte en créant des zone de dépression puis qui va dans des zones appelées  d'anticyclone. A forte concentration, on a un cyclone.

Ai-je tort? Si oui, comment ça se passe?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Juin 2012)

je ne sais pas je n'y connais rien.


l'explication est écrite en quelle langue ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Juin 2012)

En français.

Tu savais que s'il y a plus de 30% d'erreur de tri dans une poubelle, ça partait à l'incinération ?


----------



## esv^^ (14 Juin 2012)

Je l'ignorais, mais je pense que ça va changer ma vie! 

Peut on qualifier la période que nous venons de traverser (au niveau météo) de Printemps?


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Juin 2012)

ben ça depend d'où l'on est ! ! ! 

As tu essayé Mountain LION???


----------



## esv^^ (14 Juin 2012)

Non, mais j'aimerais bien...

Penses tu que la pub de l'iPhone 4S est mensongère?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Juin 2012)

Hem, hem, je m'en fous un peu.

Un iphone sinon rien ?


----------



## difqonapple (14 Juin 2012)

boh.....

Quel est le nom de famille des cadavres inconnus ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Juin 2012)

Poubelle, comme son créateur ? 
:rateau::rose:

Le Smiley Cay le Mal ?


----------



## esv^^ (14 Juin 2012)

Connait pas, désolé... 

Quel livre lis tu le soir?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Juin 2012)

En ce moment je relis la série Aquablue.


Qui ne veut pas que ça devienne le Liban chez elle ? (et par le fait chez moi)


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Juin 2012)

Chez moi, c'est une zone démilitarisée donc....


Vous préparez vous de belles (grandes) vacances ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Juin 2012)

Oui, je vais bosser 2 mois dans un hôpital  C'est la crise..

Tu vas souvent à la piscine ?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Juin 2012)

De temps en temps.

Que penses tu des nouveaux MacBook Pro ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juin 2012)

Le 13" intéressant, le 15" Retina un peu cher.

Que penses-tu des nouveaux MBA ?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Juin 2012)

Pour les MBA deviennent les entrées de gamme portable chez Apple.

Qu'attends tu d'un nouvelle iMac ?


----------



## mistik (15 Juin 2012)

Une ré-vo-lu-tion !

--> Fera-t-il beau dimanche ?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Juin 2012)

Chez moi, oui.


Qu'entends tu par "révolution" ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juin 2012)

Well c'est vague
Un tour sur soi-même par exemple.

Une autre proposition ?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Juin 2012)

Un double tour sur soi même.

es tu encore aux 35 heures ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Juin 2012)

Oui, job d'été de 35h.

Tu fais souvent des heures sup ?


----------



## esv^^ (15 Juin 2012)

Non, je travaille pas: je fait juste la manche place Bellecour (à Lyon) et ça rapporte gros! (La preuve, j'ai un Mac!) 

Pourquoi je raconte n'importe quoi?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Juin 2012)

c'est peut être maladif.

si tu étais sélectionné aux JO, cela serait dans quel sport ?


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juin 2012)

sans nul doute haltérophilie...
Pourquoi? Car j'ai été en équipe nationale durant mes études (ouaissss j'ai fait un sport étude, et ça aide pas mal qd l'on a des pbs de notations dans certaines matières) LOL


et toi?


----------



## esv^^ (16 Juin 2012)

L'escrime ça me brancherai bien; j'en faisait étant petit!

Es tu aller voir Men in Black 3?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Juin 2012)

Non, je suis allé voir Blanche-Neige.

Ton premier portable (mobile) ?


----------



## esv^^ (16 Juin 2012)

Samsung noir à clapet (je connaît pas sa ref)

Et toi?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Juin 2012)

Le fameux Sony Ericsson T610, je suis devenu fan de SE par la suite 

Le MacBook Pro 13" Retina t'intéresse ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juin 2012)

Un peu mais je crois que je vais me laisser tenter par le nouveau MBA 13'.

La disparition de Thierry Roland te touche-t-elle ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Juin 2012)

Après Thierry Gilardi, maintenant Thierry Roland, nous n'avons plus de vrai commentateur sportif.

Tu crois que la France a une chance à l'Euro2012 ?


----------



## esv^^ (16 Juin 2012)

Pourquoi pas? Je pense qu'ils peuvent s'en sortir...

Aimerais tu devenir "modo"?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Juin 2012)

De ce forum ? Non, je laisse faire les pro ^^

Mario ou Luigi ?


----------



## esv^^ (16 Juin 2012)

Plutôt Luigi; plus sympa et plus discret!

Te sert tu de iMovie?


----------



## difqonapple (16 Juin 2012)

Rarement mais oui 

Tu fais du compost?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Juin 2012)

Non, j'habite à Paris. Je n'ai pas de jardin.

Tu aimes les fleurs ?


----------



## mistik (16 Juin 2012)

Oui au printemps je suis fleur bleue.

--> Aimes-tu les animaux ?


----------



## esv^^ (16 Juin 2012)

Ca dépend lesquels; globalement oui!

T'es tu déjà rendu à Lyon?


----------



## mistik (16 Juin 2012)

Oui et x-fois.

--> T'es-tu déjà rendu à Pampelune ?


----------



## esv^^ (16 Juin 2012)

Non, et toi?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Juin 2012)

Oui il y a 10 ans. trop chaud.


l'origine du monde de Courbet c'est quoi ?


----------



## mistik (16 Juin 2012)

*C'est cochon* d'après *Facebook* !

--> Aimes-tu les &#339;ufs durs ? ... c'est une coquille en rapport avec la question précédente !


----------



## Breizh44 (16 Juin 2012)

Oui

cite moi une loi idiote des états unis (d'hier et d'aujourd'hui: exemple:  dans un état des EU, il est interdit de faire rentrer un cheval dans un saloon sauf si il porte un pantalon ).


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Juin 2012)

À Ashville, il est illégal déternuer dans la rue.

Ton jouet préféré quand tu étais petit ?


----------



## esv^^ (17 Juin 2012)

Les playmobiles je crois...

Ton activité préféré?


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Juin 2012)

chiller/voyager/profiter de mes passions....

Que penses tu de la mentalité du fofo?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Juin 2012)

Toasted 
Il y a une bonne ambiance en général, il y a des gens de tout horizon.

Tu profites de ton dimanche ?


----------



## esv^^ (17 Juin 2012)

A fond! Je geek un peu en début d'apre'm et en soirée mais entre temps, j'en profite!

Un programme pour ta journée?


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Juin 2012)

j'ai chillé et je me suis balladé, car vu le decalage horaire il est déjà 22h20 chez moi 

penses tu qu'APPLE ait pris un grand tournant avec le RETINA?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Juin 2012)

À vrai dire je n'ai pas très bien compris l'intérêt du retina sur un ordinateur. 

Tu peux m'expliquer dans quelle situation cela va servir ?


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Juin 2012)

tout ceux qui souhaitent travailler l'image sur un MBP, je veux dire que pour les photographes (si les logiciels le prennent en compte) cela doit être le jour et la nuit...
par extension pour les pro de la camera aussi! 


Mais alors j'ai lu aussi que pour les pros du son, cela allait changer la donne aussi... Là j'ai pas compris... (à part pour l'environnement sonore qui doit etre meilleur soit disant mais le RETINA .....)


Que fais tu de ton MAC, à quoi te sert il en général?


----------



## esv^^ (17 Juin 2012)

Pour un Montage iMovie, du traitement de Photos pour la lecture (comme pour le Nouvel iPad) et même pour le fun! C'est un geste commercial. 

Je parie que dans 3 ans, Samsung, Asus, Dell&Cie proposeront des Netbook avec un écran Rétina... Possible?


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Juin 2012)

ah oui ça c'est sûr tout le monde va chercher a avoir la même technologie, y a qu'à regarder ce que les concurrents essayent de faire: des copies non dissimulées de MBA, fin toussa toussa....

mais alors pourquoi les concurrents n'ont pas encore copiés le trackpad du MBP?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Juin 2012)

Trop de brevets dessus peut être...

aimes tu les cartes de géographie, les mappemondes etc etc ?


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Juin 2012)

oui mais cela me deprime de voir que nous sommes rien sur une toute petite planete! 

as tu souvent le spleen???


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Juin 2012)

Ça m'arrive quand il faut moche.

Tu as beaucoup d'amis ?


----------



## esv^^ (17 Juin 2012)

Ca dépend ce que l'on entends par "amis"...

Qu'entends tu par là?


----------



## macpan (17 Juin 2012)

par là j'entends le bruit du ressac sur le granit rose et ces p d'oiseaux

c'est comment leur blaze déjà?


----------



## esv^^ (17 Juin 2012)

J'en sais rien...

Pourquoi le saurais-je?


----------



## mistik (17 Juin 2012)

Parce que *saurais-je dire oui ?* en fait en prélude de la fête de la musique.

--> Iras-tu jouer de la musque le 21 courant d'Eire ?


----------



## esv^^ (17 Juin 2012)

non, je n'ai pas que ça à foutre! 

Es tu musicien?


----------



## mistik (17 Juin 2012)

Non parce que j'en ai rien à foutre. 

--> Aimes-tu les films de sciences fiction tel qu'*Ultraviolet* ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Juin 2012)

J'aime bien ce genre de film, un mélange d'action et d'effets spéciaux mais seulement quand c'est bien fait.
Je n'ai pas trop accroché pour ce film.. Les images de synthèse sont pas terrible.

Ta dernière claque visuelle ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Juin 2012)

Le dernier Tim Burton "Dark Shadows".

As-tu été voir "Le grand soir" ?


----------



## esv^^ (18 Juin 2012)

Non, mais j'irais bien au ciné cette semaine...

Apprécies tu le modélisme?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Juin 2012)

Pas plus que cela.

Aimes-tu regarder les mondes miniatures (bonsaïs, etc) ?


----------



## esv^^ (18 Juin 2012)

Ouais! Je trouves ça vraiment impressionnant!
Le dernier truc miniature que j'ai fait, c'était France Miniature; j'ai été bluffé!

Es tu déjà aller à France Miniature?


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Juin 2012)

non jamais, mais je pense avoir eu ma dose de miniatures là où je suis en ce moment :love:

Que penses tu de l'art en général?


----------



## esv^^ (18 Juin 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> non jamais, mais je pense avoir eu ma dose de miniatures là où je suis en ce moment :love:
> 
> Que penses tu de l'art en général?



Je ne penses pas comme certains: ce n'est pas forcément une perte de temps ; ça dépends de l'"oeuvre" que tu as devant toi. Une toile blanche, je ne peut la qualifier d'art.

As tu lu le livre "Art" de Yasmina Réza?(ou vu la pièce)


----------



## Powerdom (18 Juin 2012)

Non je ne connais pas.


Combien coute une baguette de pain chez toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Juin 2012)

0,90 .. ça coûte cher !

Tu es nostalgique du Franc ?


----------



## mistik (18 Juin 2012)

Des Louis d'or, des Napoléon, des pièces de monnaies battues par la Rome antique ... yes !

--> Que manges-tu à midi ?


----------



## Old Timer (18 Juin 2012)

Tortilla au saumon fumé et à l'érable.

Quelle serait ta dernière question si tu devais mourir demain?


----------



## difqonapple (18 Juin 2012)

euh....? J'avouerai ne jamais y avoir pensé....

Tu penses svt à la mort?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Juin 2012)

Pas vraiment non ... 

Maison ou appartement ?


----------



## mistik (18 Juin 2012)

Maison je le veux !

--> Où pars-tu en vacances cet été ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Juin 2012)

je reste à la maison


c'est toi qui à pété ?


----------



## kolargol31 (19 Juin 2012)

nan, puis je suis tellement loin que tu peux pas l'avoir senti 


que penses tu d'acheter du matos APPLE à l'etranger?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Juin 2012)

Ça coute toujours aussi cher !

Les parisiens ont un accent quand ils parlent ou pas ?


----------



## Old Timer (19 Juin 2012)

Il ont un accent.

Ça arrive qu'il ne parlent pas???


----------



## Powerdom (19 Juin 2012)

Je ne sais pas, Je n'en connais pas...


As tu un compte twitter ?


----------



## difqonapple (19 Juin 2012)

Non, pas encore du moins...

Te définis tu comme acrro à qqch?


----------



## mistik (19 Juin 2012)

En étant assez présent sur les forums Mac Ge, je pense que oui ... 

--> Que penses-tu de cette info indiquant que les voitures diesel ... roulant au gasoil ... sont cancérogènes de manière certaine ... et non plus seulement de manière probable ?


----------



## ziommm (19 Juin 2012)

Je pense que la vie, ça tue.

Elles sont de quelle couleur tes chaussettes ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Juin 2012)

Noir Nike.

Tu fais souvent du shopping ?


----------



## mistik (20 Juin 2012)

Du tout, en revanche je fais souvent du _coursing_ surtout le samedi matin !

--> Aimes-tu le cocooning ?


----------



## esv^^ (20 Juin 2012)

> On appelle cocooning, coconnage ou coucounage1 l'attitude consistant à se trouver si bien chez soi qu'on n'est guère poussé à en sortir excepté pour les nécessités vitales. L'idée est assez proche de ce que l'on nomme en français plus classique un comportement casanier (de casa, maison).


:mouais:
Difficile de répondre... Disons que ça dépend des jours!

Que pense tu du prix de la crise?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Juin 2012)

Que tout coûte cher, je compare maintenant chaque produit avant d'acheter.

Toi aussi tu compares les prix avant d'acheter ?


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Juin 2012)

OUI OUI c'est ce que j'ai fait pour l'achat d'un Retina

me croira tu si je te dit qu'au japon les retina sont 500 euros moins cher????


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Juin 2012)

Quoiiiii ? *Je suis en train de demander quel MBP vais-je acheter..*
Oh mon dieu, merci du tuyau, ça change carrément la donne de mon côté ! Merci ! Merci ! Merci ! Merci ! 

Tu aimerais travailler pour Apple ?


----------



## mistik (20 Juin 2012)

Oui mais c'est parce qu'ils sont irradiés, donc ils perdent de leur valeur mais ont l'avantage d'être vus même éteints la nuit ! 

--> Comment tu n'es pas encore parti au boulot ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Juin 2012)

Je suis en vacances 

Tu aimerais travailler pour Apple ?


----------



## difqonapple (20 Juin 2012)

OWIIIIIIIIII

Et pour microsoft??


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Juin 2012)

Je ne dirai pas non.

Et pour Samsung ?


----------



## Powerdom (20 Juin 2012)

Non, pas plus,pour Apple hein !


Tu vas aller voir le dictateur ?


----------



## mistik (20 Juin 2012)

Hitler ? C'est mort.

--> Aimes-tu les films de Charlie Chaplin ?


----------



## jeromemac (21 Juin 2012)

j'adore  

tu aimes les films avec des gladiateurs?


----------



## difqonapple (21 Juin 2012)

Pas vraiment....

Vas tu suivre le tour de France ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Juin 2012)

Je n'ai vu que Gladiator pour le moment. J'ai adoré !

Tu serais prêt à payer pour accéder aux vidéos de Youtube ?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Juin 2012)

Non

Quel type de Macmaniac es tu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Juin 2012)

"Longue vie au Mac, Longue vie à Apple, Steve Jobs est notre sauver" ça répond à ta question 

Est-ce que tu compares tout à Apple lorsqu'il s'agit d'informatique ?


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Juin 2012)

Oui.

Steve Jobs est notre sauveur, dis tu, mais il a sauvé quoi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Juin 2012)

Des virus, des bug, des chevaux de Troie, de l'ignorance ..
Je rigole bien évidemment 

T'en penses quoi de Mountain Lion ?


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Juin 2012)

je tourne actuellement dessus et à vrai dire il est pas mal du tout: quelques petites options rigolotes, et aussi des transformations plus profondes qui (come je l'avais indiqué) lui font plus ressembler à un SL dopé qu'un cousin du LION...
(bon ok il y a quelques bugs: lenteurs sur quelques actions avec le finder mais je pense que c'est dû à sa jeunesse)

bref MANGEZEN


es tu sous SL ou LION?


----------



## difqonapple (22 Juin 2012)

Sous lion pour l'instant 

D'ou vient le nom des OS (tiger, léopard, lion,....)==> Pourquoi ?


----------



## mistik (22 Juin 2012)

Parce que chez les primates il y a plus de choix, mais ça fait moins classe ! 

--> A-t-on un bon capitaine à la tête du navire France, ou est-ce que la France va finir par être rachetée comme on le fit naguère pour le paquebot transatlantique France ?


----------



## Powerdom (23 Juin 2012)

J'en ai vu passer des présidents. Aucun n'a changé quoi que ce soit.  



Je rentre d'une réunion d'un club Mac. On a bien mangé bien bu bien rigolé. 
Tu veux en faire partie ?


----------



## kolargol31 (23 Juin 2012)

oui j'adorerais mais bon je suis un peu loin là



et dans ce club vous discutez de quoi?


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Juin 2012)

De Windaube ! 

Il est où ton club ?


----------



## Powerdom (23 Juin 2012)

Un peu plus au nord de chez toi !! largement plus au nord même. 


"LOL" a fait son apparition dans quel ouvrage cette semaine ?


----------



## mistik (23 Juin 2012)

Dans le dictionnaire mon cher.

--> Un peu de politique fiction ... qui deviendra PDR en 2017 ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Juin 2012)

PDR ? :mouais: connais pas..

Tu aimes le Nutella ?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Juin 2012)

Oui, mais il ne m'en faut pas.

Que fais tu comme métier ?


----------



## kolargol31 (24 Juin 2012)

rentier ça existe??? 
sinon j'étais Docteur-Ingénieur...


es tu comme moi, à penser que les études ne sont pas ce qui rend intelligent?


----------



## mistik (24 Juin 2012)

J'en suis totalement persuadé, de même que nos chefs ne sont pas parmi les personnes les plus brillantes assurément !

--> Que faire pour y remédier ?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Juin 2012)

La chasse aux cons !  (vaste programme)

Fais tu du sport pour te maintenir en forme ?


----------



## mistik (24 Juin 2012)

Du sport en chambre de sorte à maintenir la bouée qui existe de part et d'autre de mon ventre afin de ne pas couler lorsque je me décide enfin d'aller faire de la natation.

--> Quel livre lis-tu en ce moment ?


----------



## difqonapple (24 Juin 2012)

Mon cours d'Analyse...Il y a plus attrayant effectivement 

Pour ou contre l'arbitrage vidéo?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Juin 2012)

ne m'intéressant a aucun sport je n'ai pas vraiment d'avis sur la question...


télécharges tu des podcasts que tu n'as jamais le temps d'écouter ?


----------



## mistik (24 Juin 2012)

Et oui malheureusement et il s'en écoule beaucoup trop ainsi!

--> Si "le tabac tue", faut-il boire de l'eau de vie pour ressusciter ?


----------



## kolargol31 (25 Juin 2012)

ce serait trop beau,

es tu agnostique?


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Juin 2012)

Non....oui ????

Ca veux dire quoi ?


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2012)

Il s'agit d'une personne qui est sceptique vis-à-vis de la religion et de la métaphysique.

Crois-tu en Dieu, en des dieux, ou es-tu athée ?


----------



## kolargol31 (25 Juin 2012)

ben non je suis agnostique 
(je rajouterai qu'être agnostique, est seulement le fait de remettre en question la religion comme nous la connaissons aujourd'hui: OUI il doit exister une entité supérieure, MAIS la définir comme la définie les religions actuelles est pure spéculation et donc "connerie en barre" )

bref, crois tu au paradis ou à une vie après la mort?


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2012)

La mort fait partie de la vie. 

Le culte de l'Etre suprême et autre culte de la Raison, idée révolutionnaire mais révolue depuis 1803 (un bail !) furent-ils une manière de concrétiser la résistance civique à une menace d'agression prussienne qui se fit jour vers 1792 ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Juin 2012)

Hem hem, j'ai du mal à comprendre là.
Suis en week-end depuis jeudi soir 

Qui glandouille à la maison comme moi aujourd'hui ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Juin 2012)

Mon père, il s'est pris une semaine de vacances ...

Tu pratiques un sport ?


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Juin 2012)

J'ai longtemps pratiqué la voile de compétition mais ayant traumatisé mes genoux je n'en fais plus qu'en loisir.







Que gagne-t-on en travaillant ?

(vous avez 2 heures)


----------



## kolargol31 (25 Juin 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Que gagne-t-on en travaillant ?



de l'argent? (j'ai bon???) 

Sinon changerai tu ton taf pour un autre?


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Juin 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> de l'argent? (j'ai bon???)



Hou làààà, 1/20, t'as oublié, du développement personnel, des nouveaux amis , ne pas s'emmerder seul à la maison (voir plus haut  ) dire du mal de certaine personnes, lécher les pompes à d'autres, apprécier la pause café/clope à 10h, aimer les transports en commun à 18h30, ou les bouchons le matin, etc...

je relance ta question



kolargol31 a dit:


> Sinon changerais-tu ton taf pour un autre?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Juin 2012)

Absolument, l'informatique devient abrutissante et plus personne ne sait apprécier un bel algorithme maniant avec finesse et élégance pointeurs, pointeurs de pointeurs, listes chaînées, récursivité, etc.
Je choisirais jardinier ou mécanicien moto 

Et toi, quel est le métier que tu aurais aimé exercer ?


----------



## Powerdom (25 Juin 2012)

J'aurais aimé reprendre la ferme de mes parents. 



Le championnat du monde de jet ski fait "des remous" en ce moment. Pourquoi ?


----------



## kolargol31 (25 Juin 2012)

parce qu'il y a des vagues?  

dois je sortir après une blague pareille?


----------



## Powerdom (25 Juin 2012)

Non ! Elle doit se faire dans un milieu marin protégé...


utilises tu un stylo plume ?


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2012)

Non. Pourquoi ? Tu aimes les plumes toi dis donc ! 

--> Te souviens-tu de ton premier amour et de ta première infidélité ?


----------



## ziommm (25 Juin 2012)

Premier amour, oui, c'est le dernier. Première infidélité, non, je n'ai pas encore essayé. 

tu aimes le bruit de la pluie ?


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2012)

Oui ... mais de chez moi pas à l'extérieur à ce moment-là ! 

--> Quelles sont tes héroïnes favorites dans la fiction ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Juin 2012)

Elle.. Je ne sais pas pourquoi 

Ton fruit préféré ?


----------



## Powerdom (25 Juin 2012)

la banane


tu vas aux Eurokéennes ?


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2012)

Non mais je voterai aux européennes pour élire mon député.

--> Si Superman est si malin, pourquoi met-il son slip par-dessus son pantalon ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Juin 2012)

parce que si tu lui fais une sale reflexion il te mets VRAIMENT sur orbite ! 

Dc Comics ou Marvel ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Juin 2012)

Marvel, mais j'aime bien Batman !

Tu as aimé les deux premiers volets de Batman de Christopher Nolan ?


----------



## Powerdom (25 Juin 2012)

Pas vraiment. 

Badmonkeyman serait il une cousine de Larme ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Juin 2012)

Pas que je sache, mais qui sait 

Pourquoi cette question ?


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2012)

Parce que.

En quoi le texte B est-il une réécriture du texte A, et le texte D une réécriture du texte C ?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Juin 2012)

Je ne sais pas.

Caracas est la capitale de quel pays ?



@ badmonkeyman c'est juste une ressemblance d'avatar


----------



## Zakitoko (26 Juin 2012)

Venezuela 

A combien de mettre culmine le Mont Everest ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (26 Juin 2012)

Il est mis une fois. (Si non, à 8 848 mètres)

Quelle crème solaire est-ce que je dois mettre aujourd'hui, sachant que je n'ai pas l'intention de m'exposer au soleil entre 12h et 16h, et que j'ai la peau plutôt fragile ?

heu: C'est quoi la question ??! )


----------



## mistik (26 Juin 2012)

*Pierre Dac mon maître soixante-trois*. 


A combien de mettre culmine le Mont-Blanc ?


----------



## difqonapple (26 Juin 2012)

4810,5m....C'est haut hein 


Existe-t-il des villes construites sous le niveaux de l'eau???


----------



## Powerdom (26 Juin 2012)

la Nouvelle Orléans aux USA


Ou le wifi sera t-il gratuit à Paris bientôt ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Juin 2012)

J'te dirais bien où mais tu risques de ne pas apprécier :love:

Que penses-tu de la technologie With Fil ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Juin 2012)

C'est top ! Mais il y a quelques lenteurs à mon goût.

Tu utilises le Cloud ?


----------



## Ardienn (26 Juin 2012)

Longtemps j'ai gueulé : "nuage supersonique !!" Mais à force je me suis lassé. 

Connais-tu personnellement quelqu'un ayant acheté le MBP retina ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Juin 2012)

Absolument pas.. 

Un iMac Retina, ça t'intéresse ?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Juin 2012)

Pas pour le moment. 


Tu fais du vélo ?


----------



## mistik (27 Juin 2012)

Souvent je pédale dans la semoule.

Aimes-tu cuisiner ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Juin 2012)

Je suis un piètre cuisinier. je ne sais faire que les pizzas. je fais la pâte et la garniture. Heureusement mon épouse est un parfait cordon bleu !



Avant c'était la Haute Volta, mais maintenant c'est quel pays ?


----------



## difqonapple (27 Juin 2012)

Le burkina fasso. (sous les français)

T'intéresse tu aux colonies française ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Juin 2012)

Ça fait parti de l'histoire de la France, sans plus.

Tu as déjà visité le Louvre ?


----------



## mistik (27 Juin 2012)

Oui.

As-tu déjà visité Rome ?


----------



## difqonapple (27 Juin 2012)

Une fois oui 

C'est laquelle la plus belle ville pour toi?:rateau:


----------



## mistik (27 Juin 2012)

Question assez difficile ! On répond selon son coeur et l'on pourrait dire celle où je suis né, on répond à cet instant précis et l'on dit celle dans laquelle j'habite ou je travaille en ce 23 juin 2012, on répond à ta question durant ses vacances et l'on pense à son lieu de villégiature ...

--> Connais-tu Aix-les-Bains ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Juin 2012)

Oui. 


Nous avons combien de ministre dans le nouveau gouvernement français ?


----------



## mistik (27 Juin 2012)

Trop, beaucoup trop !

--> Que regardes-tu, lis-tu, écoutes-tu ou touches-tu en ce moment précis ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Juin 2012)

Je regardes ton post 

Et toi, tu sauvegardes avec quoi?


----------



## mistik (28 Juin 2012)

Des DDE

--> J'aimerais pour cet été un petit rappel des machines et accessoires, programmes, "personnages" de jeux vidéos, "personnages" réels - en fait les personnalités - qui ont façonné les débuts de l'informatique jusqu'en 1995. En conséquence, serais-tu intéressé par un "feuilleton" qui durerait plusieurs semaines (cet été) sur Mac Gé retraçant les débuts de l'informatique jusqu'à 1995 (Windows phagocytant les autres intervenants dans ce domaine qu'est l'informatique) ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Juin 2012)

Oui, je serai intéressé de lire ça ! 

Tu as besoin d'aide ?


----------



## mistik (28 Juin 2012)

Non pourquoi ? Ce n'est pas moi qui le ferait (en aurais-je les compétences ?) mais un super pro de chez super pro de chez Mac Ge and co !

--> Fait-il chaud chez toi ?


----------



## difqonapple (28 Juin 2012)

25° c'est bcp pour moi mais c'est C00l 

Et chez toi?


----------



## ziommm (28 Juin 2012)

25°C ici, et l'air est un peu humide, c'est assez lourd. Surtout pour moi qui adore l'hiver, et qui commence à avoir chaud au dessus de 15°C.

Un Cornetto, ça te dis ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Juin 2012)

Oh oui ! 

Tu es allé voir l'âge des glaces 4 ?


----------



## difqonapple (28 Juin 2012)

Non et je n'irai sans doute pas.

C'est un bon film?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Juin 2012)

J'ai bien aimé le un et le deux. Celui on verra. 


Tu bosses loin de chez toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Juin 2012)

Ça va, à 30min de trajet.

Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Juin 2012)

5 minutes.
Cela vaut le coup de quitter la capitale 

Z'avez chaud là tout de suite ?


----------



## mistik (29 Juin 2012)

Purée ... oui !

--> Que penses-tu de *Surface* de Microsoft ?


----------



## kolargol31 (29 Juin 2012)

que la pub est zolie 


es tu, comme certains, à attendre windows 8???


----------



## mistik (29 Juin 2012)

Ma langue salive d'avance !  (et 8 Big Grin ! 8 !)

--> Aimes-tu Microsoft ?


----------



## jeromemac (29 Juin 2012)

mistik a dit:


> Ma langue salive d'avance !  (et 8 Big Grin ! 8 !)
> 
> --> Aimes-tu Microsoft ?



moaahhahahaha bonne question   la réponse est dans ma signature  

aimes tu google?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Juin 2012)

Aimer, je sais pas mais utiliser oui !


Cantat aux eurockeennes tu en penses quoi ?


----------



## mistik (29 Juin 2012)

En tout cas pour la famille Trintignant c'est une catastrophe !

--> Que manges-tu ce soir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Juin 2012)

Gratin de pate.

Content d'être en weekend ?


----------



## kolargol31 (30 Juin 2012)

pour moi semaine ou week end cela ne change rien: chilling power :love::love::love:

Est ce que le japon t'attire comme pays "exotique"?


----------



## mistik (30 Juin 2012)

Moins depuis la crise nucléaire.

--> Combien de cigarettes / paquets de cigarettes fumes-tu par jour ?


----------



## Powerdom (30 Juin 2012)

Aucune !


tu te lèves tôt ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Juin 2012)

Non, je suis un lève-tard.

C'est l'heure de l'apéro, je te sers quoi ?


----------



## kolargol31 (30 Juin 2012)

jus d'orange ça ira (je bois pas d'alcool)

et toi?


----------



## mistik (30 Juin 2012)

Je bois trop d'alcool.

--> Par temps chaud au travail pédales-tu dans la semoule ?


----------



## kolargol31 (1 Juillet 2012)

ben nan puisque je t'ai dit que je bossais pas 

sinon penses tu que l'on puisse être productif tout en ne bossant pas?


----------



## ziommm (1 Juillet 2012)

Ça dépend de ce qu'on a l'intention de produire...

Quel est l'artiste qui définirait le mieux ta jeunesse ?


----------



## mistik (1 Juillet 2012)

Je n'en ai pas eue.

--> Regardes-tu un bon film lorsque la météo comme aujourd'hui annonce un temps de chien ?


----------



## Powerdom (1 Juillet 2012)

Non. 


Tu vas installer mountain dès sa sortie ?


----------



## kolargol31 (1 Juillet 2012)

pour ma part c'est déjà fait via la DP4, et c'est un pur bonheur (avec quelques lenteurs mais bon...)


Penses tu que ML puisse faire oublier la mésaventure de LION en terme d'OS?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Juillet 2012)

Je l'espère parce que sinon, je reste avec mon Léopard des neiges.

Ta version de Mac Os X préférée ?


----------



## kolargol31 (1 Juillet 2012)

Mountain Lion (si on lui gomme ses petits défauts de jeunesse)

sinon SL qui était vraiment un bon OS 


apprecies tu que l'OS Mac X, se rapproche de plus en plus de l'iOS?
(avec son launchpad etc etc)


----------



## Powerdom (1 Juillet 2012)

Oui, nous aurons le meilleur des deux. 

Aimés tu les chansons de Lana Del Ray ?


----------



## mistik (1 Juillet 2012)

Je lui préfère Lana del R*e*y.

--> Iras-tu au festival Estivales de l'archipel du 13 juillet 2012 au 28 juillet 2012 ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Juillet 2012)

Non, je bosse.

Tu aimes les fruits de mer ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Juillet 2012)

Oui beaucoup. 


Victoire française au tour de France cette année ?



Oups Lana Del Rey, bien sur. Merci d'avoir corrigé.


----------



## mistik (2 Juillet 2012)

Ce sera sûrement un dopé.

--> A quoi as-tu passé ton week-end ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Juillet 2012)

Bateau samedi, 3 heures de boulot dimanche, cinéma ensuite et pour finir apéro.

Soulagé par la fin de l'Euro ?


----------



## ziommm (2 Juillet 2012)

Oui, je commençais à en avoir marre de ces pingouins qui font le tour du quartier en klaxonnant à chaque but.

Tu fais du vélo ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Juillet 2012)

Je vais m'abonner à la carte Velib' 

Tu as passé un bon WE ?


----------



## mistik (2 Juillet 2012)

Sous la pluie ...

--> Que manges-tu ce soir ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Juillet 2012)

Entrée : radis beurre et sel
Saucisse de morteau et pâtes. 
Mousse au chocolat maison. 


À Levier (25 Doubs), ils ont pu comparer la taille des grêlons tombés cette semaine, Avec ceux de 1982 parce que certains en ont conservés dans leur congélateur. 
Tu le ferais toi ?


----------



## mistik (2 Juillet 2012)

... hum tu m'as donné faim !

Non car je n'habite pas à Levier donc je ne puis comparer la taille des grêlons tombés  cette semaine avec ceux de 1982.

--> A quelle heure te lèveras-tu demain matin ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Juillet 2012)

07:15


Tu vas voir le tour de France si il passe près de chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (2 Juillet 2012)

Les dopés ne m'intéressent plus depuis belle lurette.

--> Etais-tu devant ton écran lors de la finale de l'Euro ?


----------



## kolargol31 (3 Juillet 2012)

Les dopés ne m'intéressent plus depuis belle lurette. (bis)

as tu peur des rev A du retina? attends tu comme bcp la rev B?


----------



## mistik (3 Juillet 2012)

J'attends surtout que les prix baissent ... faut pas rêver ... et dans la foulée j'attendrais peut être bien la rev C !

--> Fait-il enfin soleil chez toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Juillet 2012)

Non, un ciel de traine de mon côté quand je regarde par la fenêtre.

Tu as déjà rencontré une célébrité ?


----------



## Powerdom (3 Juillet 2012)

J'ai bossé au service info du parc Astérix. On voyait pas mal de monde. Régulièrement Uderzo. Et le tournage du film Opération corned beef (Reno /  Clavier)
Sinon CharlIe Mac Coy. La ministre à l'époque Dominique Voynet. Enfin pas mal de célébrité...


Tu fais la vaisselle ou tu as un lave vaisselle ?


----------



## mistik (3 Juillet 2012)

Je fais la vaisselle.

--> Qui porte la culotte chez toi ?


----------



## kolargol31 (4 Juillet 2012)

un peu tout le monde mais on prefere les boxers et caleçons ma copine quant à elle prefere les shortys et les strings! 


et toi???


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Juillet 2012)

Je suis plus slip (pour homme hein ) ou boxer, je ne suis pas fan des caleçons. Ma copine, les string et slip.

Le dernier jeu vidéo que tu as joué ?


----------



## ziommm (4 Juillet 2012)

Minecraft.

Le dernier film que tu as vu ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Juillet 2012)

The avengers. 


Tu aimes rester seul ?


----------



## difqonapple (4 Juillet 2012)

Assez oui...

Est-ce lié à l'agoraphobie pour toi???


----------



## mistik (4 Juillet 2012)

C'est lié à la forumophilie.

--> Aimes-tu l'Histoire et le cas échéant de quelle époque ?


----------



## kolargol31 (5 Juillet 2012)

japon periode EDO, sinon un peu de tout concernant l'histoire de france et d'europe (WWII etc etc)

pourquoi cette question?


----------



## mistik (5 Juillet 2012)

Peut-être parce que je suis passionné d'Histoire ... peut-être ?

--> Pourquoi cette question ?


----------



## kolargol31 (5 Juillet 2012)

peut être car je suis curieux 


penses tu que la curiosité est un vilain défaut?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Juillet 2012)

Ça dépend des moments 

Tu nages bien ?


----------



## mistik (5 Juillet 2012)

En tout cas je ne coule pas puisque je puis te répondre ce jour alors même que je fais de la natation de manière (ir)régulière !

--> Aimes-tu l'Art voire l'Histoire de l'Art ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Juillet 2012)

Non, ce n'est pas du tout ma tasse de thé...


Quel président Africain est reçu par le président Hollande cette semaine ?


----------



## mistik (5 Juillet 2012)

lundi, le Guinéen Alpha Condé, puis jeudi et vendredi, le Gabonais Ali Bongo et le Sénégalais Macky Sali sans compter les entretiens téléphoniques avec le Tchadien Idriss Déby et le Burkinabé Blaise Compaoré.

--> Laquelle de ces personnalités sus-mentionnées préfères-tu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Juillet 2012)

Personne, j'en connais aucun ..

Tu es allé le nouveau Spider-Man ?


----------



## kolargol31 (6 Juillet 2012)

non pas encore
par contre j'arrete pas de voir de la pub partout ici c'est un peu ..... chiant ....


est il vraiment bien?


----------



## mistik (6 Juillet 2012)

No lo sé !

--> Que feras-tu avec tes économies après que de crises en crises nous finissions par tomber sur la der des der (big one financier) ? Quitteras-tu le pays ?


----------



## kolargol31 (6 Juillet 2012)

si la super grosse crise arrive elle touchera tous les pays sans distinctions 
donc je sais pas

(encore que pour moi c'est particulier)



es tu d'un naturel paranoïaque?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Juillet 2012)

uniquement en ce qui concerne mes sauvegardes informatique...


tu sais piloter un voilier ?


----------



## mistik (6 Juillet 2012)

Non.

Tu souhaiterais m'inviter sur un voilier cet été ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Juillet 2012)

Viens demain, on part en mer sur un vieux gréement.

T'as un ciré ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Juillet 2012)

Je possède un ciré jaune. Depuis mes dernières vacances à Lorient...


Quel est ton fruit preferé ?


----------



## esv^^ (6 Juillet 2012)

J'aime bien le Kiwi...

Connaît tu le petit jeu "Fruit Ninja" (sur iPad)?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2012)

Oui.

Tu aimes couper des choses ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Juillet 2012)

Ouais, c'est amusant ! Faire des découpages 

Tu te rases tous les matins ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2012)

J'essaie

Rasoir électrique ou manuel ?


----------



## kolargol31 (7 Juillet 2012)

manuel 
je supportes pas l'electrique (sur moi ça fait épilation) 



que penses tu des personnes avec un début de barbe au taf?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2012)

Qu'ils font ce qu'ils veulent.

Qu'est-ce que tu penses de la question de la moustache ?


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2012)

La question ne se pose pas puisqu'il s'agit d'un *éditeur de design* à Paris !

Comment comprendre le pourquoi du comment ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2012)

En comprenant le comment du pourquoi.

Ta plus vieille machine ?


----------



## ziommm (7 Juillet 2012)

Euh, mon tire-bouchons ?

Tu joues au poker ?


----------



## difqonapple (7 Juillet 2012)

Rarement mais oui 

tu joues en ligne (au poker) ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2012)

Non.

Tu joues au pendu ?


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2012)

Ne parle pas de malheur ! Va te pendre ailleurs ! 

--> Le c'est quoi donc a-t-il de l'avenir ?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juillet 2012)

Il en a eu !


Le week end quelle est ta principale occupation ?


----------



## kolargol31 (7 Juillet 2012)

chiller
et profiter de la journée! 

que penses tu du nbre de semaines de vacances (RTT compris) qu'il existe en france?
(trop? trop peu?)


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2012)

Partisan du travail de 20 heures par semaine pour chaque salarié (en revanche pour les employeurs et ses putains de petits chefs qui nous emmerdent : 70 heures par semaine obligatoires et pour les employés qui le souhaitent et par goût : 50 heures par semaine) de sorte à dégager beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup de temps à sa famille (on n'en profitera jamais assez à la retraite) et à ses hobbies à la seule condition que cela soit la règle commune dans le monde entier sinon ce serait la mort annoncée de notre reste d'économie occidentale. 

--> Aimes-tu les poissons (dans ton assiette), les fruits de mer, etc. ?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juillet 2012)

Oui j'aime les poissons et les fruits de mer. 

Que veut donc bien dire chiller ??


----------



## kolargol31 (7 Juillet 2012)

to chill >>> profiter de la vie, pas se prendre la tête, être à la cool 


pourquoi cette question?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juillet 2012)

Parceque je sais pas ce que ça veut dire !


Tu parles combien de langues ?


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2012)

Anglais et espagnol -- -- -- >>> scolaires ! 

--> Quel sport pratiques-tu ?


----------



## kolargol31 (8 Juillet 2012)

Auparavant je pratiquais les arts martiaux maintenant plus le temps! 


que penses tu du self defense (réelle utilité?)


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Juillet 2012)

Oui, j'ai pensé à m'inscrire à un cours avec mon amie.

T'en penses quoi de la panne générale d'Orange hier ?


----------



## mistik (8 Juillet 2012)

Que ça n'arrive pas qu'aux autres !

--> Que penses-tu de cette étrange intervention d'Adolf Hitler par l'intermédiaire du SS Heinrich Himmler qui demande de _"laisser tranquille à tous égards" __le chef de compagnie du Führer d'origine juive : *Ernst Hess*_*, ancien juge du tribunal d'instance de Düsseldorf *?
*
*


----------



## difqonapple (8 Juillet 2012)

Je pense que tout les deux on suit les "actualités"...

Quelle est ta page d'accueil ???


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juillet 2012)

MacGé



as tu un aieul qui s'est illustré ? fait d'armes ? science ? politique ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2012)

Non.

Tu es quelqu'un de grossier ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juillet 2012)

non pas du tout. je ne suis pas Tatouille tout de même 


as tu un compte iTunes Match ?


----------



## mistik (8 Juillet 2012)

Non, mais mon compte en banque arrose souvent par des petits achats quotidiens Cupertino.

--> Fait-il beau chez toi cet après-midi ?


----------



## kolargol31 (8 Juillet 2012)

non pluie, mais c'est normal c'est la saison! 


et toi?


----------



## mistik (8 Juillet 2012)

Très beau non, beau oui.

Que fais-tu actuellement ... de l'informatique tique tique tique ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2012)

Du surf plus simplement.

Tu joues encore à d'anciens jeux NES ?


----------



## kolargol31 (8 Juillet 2012)

houuuu non pas du tout encore que je pense que c'est le golden age ! 

joues tu sur ton mac?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2012)

Non.

Tu tapes combien de mots par minute ?


----------



## kolargol31 (8 Juillet 2012)

aucune idée... surtout que maintenant je dois passer sur un clavier QWERTY mon "taux" risque de chuter grave! 


écris tu sans regarder le clavier?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2012)

Oui.

Tu utilises un pavé numérique ?


----------



## mistik (8 Juillet 2012)

Oui avec mon Mac mini et non pour les Mac portables.

--> Quand pars-tu en vacances ?


----------



## kolargol31 (8 Juillet 2012)

tous les jours 

penses tu que les possesseurs de produits APPLE sont des personnes avec un niveau de salaire bien superieur à la moyenne! .?


----------



## mistik (8 Juillet 2012)

Ça dépend des priorités que l'on donne à sa vie et de sa situation personnelle.

--> Vas-tu regarder un film, lire un livre, taper sur ta machine ce soir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Juillet 2012)

Je me suis acheté La formule de Dieu de José Rodrigues dos Santos.

Tu vas faire quoi ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (8 Juillet 2012)

Je ne sais pas encore.

--> Suite à une récente enquête de Mac Gé concernant la lecture, utilises-tu un iPad, une tablette android, une liseuse ou tout simplement un livre papier pour lire tranquillement chez toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Juillet 2012)

J'ai toujours une préférence pour un bon livre classique, mais si j'ai un iPad, je l'utiliserai sans doute la tablette.

T'en penses quoi de Samsung ?


----------



## mistik (8 Juillet 2012)

Je pense qu'il s'agit d'une bonne marque auprès de laquelle Apple s'est fournie.

--> Que penses-tu de HTC ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juillet 2012)

Pour y avoir porté un tel en réparation depuis 4 semaines dans un centre agréé, et qu'ils sont incapable d'avoir la pièce défectueuse, que du mal !


Tu as beaucoup de plantes verte chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (8 Juillet 2012)

J'ai une belle plante blonde je la préfère à une plante verte, mais ce n'est qu'une question de point de vue !

--> Que penses-tu de ce temps de m...e ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juillet 2012)

Quel temps de murde ?


Tu vas au don du sang ?


----------



## mistik (8 Juillet 2012)

Non car je ne sais pas si j'ai le sang bleu.   --> Ramasses-tu chaque année les déchets laissés par les vacanciers sur la plage ?


----------



## difqonapple (8 Juillet 2012)

Je ramasse les miennes c'est déjà bien non?

Te définis tu comme écolo?


----------



## mistik (8 Juillet 2012)

Je ne pense pas. Comme tout le monde ou presque je trie mes déchets, dans des containers ou centres de tri prévus à cet effet. En revanche ce que je déplore c'est que mes déchets recyclables sont utilisés par des industriels qui vont fabriquer d'autres produits qu'ils vont revendre et ce faire du pognon mais il n'y a aucune contrepartie financière pour ceux qui trient (réduction d'impôts, etc.)

--> Es-tu agoraphobe (... difficile en ces temps chauds avec beaucoup de vacanciers) ?


----------



## difqonapple (8 Juillet 2012)

Un peu oui...j'habite à la campagne donc ça va encore 

As tu peur des poils?


----------



## mistik (8 Juillet 2012)

Ça dépend où ils se trouvent.

--> Depuis combien d'années as-tu terminé tes études ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Juillet 2012)

Zéro, je n'ai pas encore fini mes études.

Tu as un animal de compagnie ?


----------



## mistik (9 Juillet 2012)

Je me suffis comme compagnie.

--> En vacances es-tu train, avion, voiture, auto-stop ?


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juillet 2012)

Avion: vu les distances à parcourir je me vois mal faire de l'auto stop 

Que penses tu de l'amélioration effectuée par Airbus en matiere d'environnement!?


----------



## mistik (9 Juillet 2012)

Ce ne peut qu'être bénéfique mais le plus serait de remédier à la pollution engendrée par le carburant utilisé par les avions  A quand les avions à eau ? 

--> Comment expliques-tu l'échouage des mammifères marins  est-ce parce qu'ils en ont marre de la vie et qu'ils se disent que _cé_-_ta_-_cé_ ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2012)

Très bon jeu de mot, je pense que tu détiens une partie de la réponse.

Pourquoi l'homme ressent de la tristesse ?


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juillet 2012)

c'est propre à notre humanité, au fait d'avoir une "âme " comme disent les chefs religieux...

mais j'extrapolerai en disant que le fait de prendre du plaisir à faire souffrir d'autres races, ou de prendre du plaisir à se faire la guerre est aussi propre à cette dite humanité, n'est ce pas?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2012)

l'humain est bien le seul animal capable de s'exterminer lui-même 

Que penser de l'arsenal mondial d'armes de destruction ?


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juillet 2012)

que c'est de la connerie en barre 
(c'est à kikiloralapludur!) 

penses tu souvent à ça?
(à l'arsenal pas à kikilauralapludur hein)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2012)

Pas souvent non.

Tu joues au Scrabble ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Juillet 2012)

Sur mon SmartPhone de temps en temps.

Tu as tenu tes résolutions du début d'année ?


----------



## difqonapple (9 Juillet 2012)

Oui puisque je n'en avais pas vrmt pris 

Le CO2 est un gaz à effet de serre..? (attention piège :râteau: )


----------



## Powerdom (9 Juillet 2012)

C'est ce qu'on nous dit, après je ne sais pas le vérifier...


Un autre événement a effacé des médias la mort de bob marley. Quel est il ?


----------



## kaz2546 (9 Juillet 2012)

la mort de mouss Diouf .....
pinponpinponpinponpinponpinponpinponpinpon...... qui suis je ?


----------



## mistik (9 Juillet 2012)

En tout cas pas un *dindon* !

--> Quelle est cette société de m...e où l'on règle ses différends à coup de kalachnikov ?  sans doute une société à fuir  à bon entendeur salut !


----------



## thunderheart (10 Juillet 2012)

Fuir à reculons pour ne pas perdre la face ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2012)

Malheureusement c'est un peu mon problème.

Tu te regardes souvent dans le miroir ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juillet 2012)

:love: oui je m'aime beaucoup :love:


dès fois tu n'aurais pas envie de revenir dans le temps et essayer une autre voie de ta vie voir ce que cela aurait donné ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2012)

Presque tout le temps.

Es-tu nostalgique ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Juillet 2012)

oui.

es-tu NRJique ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juillet 2012)

Je suis NRJ allergique


Tu connais Couleur3 ?


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Juillet 2012)

OUI mais j'ecoute pas du tout


tu ecoutes la radio sur ton mac?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juillet 2012)

Couleur3 toute la journée. 


Tu es plutôt télé ou radio ?


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Juillet 2012)

aucuns des 2! 

je prefere vaquer à mes occupations ou passer la journée dehors...

Cb de tps passes tu sur ton mac/jour?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juillet 2012)

Sans doute trop. Je dirais 4/5 heures. Mais comme j'ai pas de télé ça compense...


Comment fait t-on pour confectionner un biais en couture ?


----------



## mistik (10 Juillet 2012)

Je ne sais pas je ne suis pas une totote.

--> Puisque que tu es un pro, peux-tu me dire comment faire pour installer du biais sur une emmanchure ?


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juillet 2012)

Aucune idée...

Pense tu que l'on soit sur un topic de demoiselles spécialisées dans la couture?

:love:


----------



## mistik (11 Juillet 2012)

On est en droit de le supposer !

--> Mets-tu des patins avant d'avancer dans le salon en parquet en chêne massif lame large et de rouler un patin à ton/ta copain/copine ?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Juillet 2012)

C'est une bonne question, je vous remercie de me l'avoir posée



Une autre question ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Juillet 2012)

Oui

Quelle heure est-il ?


----------



## mistik (11 Juillet 2012)

J'ai pas de montre !

Peut-on écrire sur un tableau blanc interactif avec une craie verte ?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Juillet 2012)

Je ne crois pas 


Tu sais poser une division avec 2 chiffres à virgule ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Juillet 2012)

Plus trop, j'ai du mal à poser les calculs maintenant ...

Tu es déjà aller à Amsterdam ?


----------



## difqonapple (11 Juillet 2012)

Non.

As tu participé au concours pour gagner le mba?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Juillet 2012)

Oui, mais tu as pris la question que je voulais poser 


J'ai mis 30.000 participants. Et toi ?


----------



## difqonapple (11 Juillet 2012)

Beaucoup moins...1500 je pense XD

Ca te semble trop peu ??


----------



## Powerdom (11 Juillet 2012)

On verra ! Je me suis aligné sur le fait que le forum compte 260000 membres. Mais j'ai peut être vu grand...

Si ton trackpad ou ta souris sans fil tombe en panne de piles, tu en as d'avance chargée ou tu dois ressortir la vieille à fil du placard ?


----------



## mistik (11 Juillet 2012)

C'est assez usant car je dois dès lors aller poser un piège à souris pour remplacer mon Magic Trackpad !

--> Peux-tu aller moins vite qu'un escargot grimpant un col ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juillet 2012)

La question mérite des précisions.

Un col de chemise, un col de montagne, un faux col, un col ... ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Juillet 2012)

sans faux col pour moi !


tu suis un peu Solar Impulse ou tu n'en a jamais entendu parlé ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juillet 2012)

Je ne suis pas mais j'en ai entendu parler.

Suis tu Game of Thrones ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Juillet 2012)

Oui ! j'ai terminé la saison 2 il y a peu. cette série est vraiment bien foutue !


tu as lu les livres ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juillet 2012)

Non, et pas vu encore cette série dont tout le monde parle

Z'avez pas vu l'été ?


----------



## difqonapple (12 Juillet 2012)

Pas encore assez en tout cas....

Feras tu partie de ceux qui partent en vacances en aout ?


----------



## mistik (12 Juillet 2012)

Cela se pourrait bien.

--> Faut-il dès à présent investir dans les forêts, les vignes et la terre ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Juillet 2012)

Si tu as l'argent, pourquoi pas.

Tu connais un bon resto à Paris ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Juillet 2012)

Oui La tour d'argent 

Tu connais un mauvais resto à Paris ?


----------



## kolargol31 (13 Juillet 2012)

oui mais y en a trop pour les citer....


Aimes tu aller au resto?


----------



## mistik (13 Juillet 2012)

Non.  As-tu une liseuse.


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Juillet 2012)

Non, pas d'argent pour m'en acheter 

Tu as quoi comme forfait mobile ?


----------



## kolargol31 (13 Juillet 2012)

j'en ai pas car je bouges bcp trop donc je prends des contrats à recharge seulement 


trouves tu ça bizarre?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Juillet 2012)

Absolument pas, c'est ton choix.

Tu as déjà acheté sur Amazon ?


----------



## FlnY (13 Juillet 2012)

Non si j'étais dans ce cas là je ferai pareil.

Connais-tu la série Fringe ?


----------



## mistik (13 Juillet 2012)

J'ai connu la série Friend et je gère mes fringues, donc non !

--> Emmèneras-tu ton iPad sur ton lieu de villégiature ?


----------



## kolargol31 (13 Juillet 2012)

j'ai pas d'ipad, par contre mon MBP me suis partout (c'est mon MBA qd je peux pas prendre le MBP)

es tu passionné de musique?


----------



## mistik (14 Juillet 2012)

Non pas vraiment.

Es-tu passionné de cuisine ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Juillet 2012)

Non pas spécialement, surtout de l'image que les émissions de télé-réalité veulent en donner.
Je suis plutôt passionné de musiqueS.

Quels sont tes derniers coups de coeur musicaux ?


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Juillet 2012)

dernièrement je n'en ai pas eu, à ce jour j'écoute seulement ce que je connais depuis des lustres...

Ah si peut être un duo: Busta rhymes + Chris Brown, mais c'est tout 


Que penses tu des délais gigantesques propres au retina?
(politique choisie d'Apple? ou le retina est victime de son succès?)


----------



## mistik (14 Juillet 2012)

Les yeux des rétiniens hypnotisés par le retina !

--> Que faire quand on ne peut plus faire ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Juillet 2012)

Essayer d'une autre façon. 


Tu as une citerne pour récupérer l'eau de pluie ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Juillet 2012)

Non, j'habite dans une tour.

Tu vas aller voir le feu d'artifice ?


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Juillet 2012)

je suis un peu trop loin pour voir quoique ce soit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





et toi?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Juillet 2012)

De ma fenêtre 

Tu regardes la série Game of Thrones ?


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Juillet 2012)

ben je vais m'y interessé...

est ce que c'est si bien que ça?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Juillet 2012)

Ça se regarde, j'en suis au 6ème épisode. C'est pas mal 

Tu as fait les soldes ?


----------



## mistik (14 Juillet 2012)

Oui.

--> Laves-tu _des sols_ chez toi ?


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juillet 2012)

oui d'ailleurs j'en chie: pitin de parquet  ... (enfin si tu parles de SOL: par terre) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon tu l'aimes bien mon nouveau Smiley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















????


----------



## mistik (15 Juillet 2012)

Ben ça dépend  mais t'es sûrement plus intéressant à vivre que ton avatar !

--> A quand fut prise la première image du Soleil ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Juillet 2012)

En 1845. 


Tu as lu le petit article sur Apple dans le Canard Enchainé de cette semaine ?


----------



## TiteLine (15 Juillet 2012)

Absolument pas.

C'est quoi votre voiture?


----------



## mistik (15 Juillet 2012)

Un rectangle avec 4 roues et un moteur devant.

--> C'est quoi ton vélo ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Juillet 2012)

Un vélib'.

C'est grand chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (15 Juillet 2012)

Pas pour l'instant.

--> Aimes-tu marcher ?


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juillet 2012)

oh pitin je déteste car problème de sensibilité aux talons...: qd je marche trop je souffre! 

es tu de ceux pour qui faire du shopping cela rebute?


----------



## mistik (15 Juillet 2012)

Faire du shopping ne me rebute pas mais être avec mes congénères si  un poil agoraphobe.

--> Aimes-tu nager ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Juillet 2012)

Ça fait un moment que je n'ai pas nagé, mais j'aimais ça.

Tu es heureux ?


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juillet 2012)

OUI et NON, cela dépend sur quel domaine... 
Mais dans l'ensemble cela va...
(t'en veux de la reponse de normand) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






As tu regardé les personnes défilées au pas?


----------



## mistik (15 Juillet 2012)

Non dsl.

--> Aimes-tu surfer assidument sur le net ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Juillet 2012)

Moui, internet est trop important pour moi !

Tu es grand ?


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juillet 2012)

cela depend: de taille pas trop (1m75) 


es tu lourd?


----------



## difqonapple (15 Juillet 2012)

Non je ne pèse que 52 kg tout moullié..

Et donc, quel est mon poids ???


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juillet 2012)

difqonapple a dit:


> Non je ne pèse que 52 kg tout moullié..
> 
> Et donc, quel est mon poids ???



selon la seconde loi de Newton: un peu moins de 450 N.m (à vue de pif)





et si je te dis que je fais le double tu me crois?
(vive le culturisme et les arts martiaux)


----------



## Powerdom (15 Juillet 2012)

oui je te crois


Comment trouves tu les nouveaux smileys de Kolargol ?


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juillet 2012)

SUPER COOL d'ailleurs c'est un gars du tonnerre... qui mériterait d'avoir plus de CdB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(ok j'en fais un peu trop ....) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










>>> Sinon pour répondre ça change des smileys que l'on a l'habitude de voir c'est pour cela ...


vas tu suivre cette mouvance et instaurer les tiens?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Juillet 2012)

Non, par contre je te demanderais bien le tien 

Quel temps fait il au Japon ?


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juillet 2012)

temps chaud: 35°C & évident l'humidité de barge qui t'oblige à te doucher 30 fois/jour ....


t'interesse tu au sport ricain, ex: baseball?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juillet 2012)

Non j'y comprends rien. Je préfère la belote, les fléchettes, le billard, le curling, le surf, les sports autour de la moto (vitesse, cross, enduro, trial, dirt track, hill-climbing...).

Aimes tu faire des pompes ?


----------



## mistik (15 Juillet 2012)

Que nenni.

--> Connais-tu la fin de Reagan ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juillet 2012)

C'est vague.

Quel Reagan évoques tu ?


----------



## mistik (15 Juillet 2012)

Ronald.

--> Aimes-tu la pluie ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juillet 2012)

J'aime bien oui.

On peut aimer la pluie, mais le soleil aussi.
Il nous manque un peu ces temps-ci non ?


----------



## mistik (15 Juillet 2012)

Je n'aime pas trop la chaleur du moins les grosses chaleurs.

--> Aimes-tu chanter sous la pluie ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juillet 2012)

Chanter et danser.

Cela te rappelle quelque chose ?


----------



## mistik (15 Juillet 2012)

Oui un film.

--> Aimes-tu les films d'horreur ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juillet 2012)

Pas vraiment fan.

Es tu un peu fleur bleue ?


----------



## mistik (15 Juillet 2012)

Pas du tout je préfère les roses rouges. 

--> Que ferais-tu pour gagner le maximum d'argent en produisant le minimum d'effort ?


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juillet 2012)

ben euhhhh : gagner au loto?

as tu d'autres idées?


----------



## difqonapple (15 Juillet 2012)

La bourse, Euromillions et Prier 

Pourquoi cette question? Tu envisages de devenir riches XD


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juillet 2012)

pour ma part j'aimerai être super riche (mais pour cela il faudrait que je me sorte les doigts du Q et c'est pas gagner!)


pour toi qu'est ce que la richesse? (richesse matérielle? immatérielle?)


----------



## mistik (15 Juillet 2012)

La richesse morale  menteur !

As-tu un nas ou un serveur chez toi que tu utilises quotidiennement ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Juillet 2012)

Non, je n'ai rien de tout cela.

Ton premier Mac ?


----------



## mistik (16 Juillet 2012)

Fut un Apple IIc en 1986. Mais en ce qui concerne "mon premier Mac" ce fut un iBook G3 (mais je ne l'ai plus en ma possession à la différence de l'Apple IIc).

--> As-tu connu et utilisé les Apple II ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juillet 2012)

Connu oui, utilisé très peu.

As-tu utilisé des disquettes ?


----------



## mistik (16 Juillet 2012)

Oui certainement des 3,5" et des 5" 1/4.

--> As-tu utilisé des lecteurs de cassette audio pour lire et enregistrer tes programmes ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Juillet 2012)

Oui, quand j'étais petit.

Tu jouais au Lego quand tu étais jeune ?


----------



## FlnY (16 Juillet 2012)

Bien sur et avec tellement de passion.  

Quelle est la dernière action que tu es fait ?


----------



## mistik (16 Juillet 2012)

Allumer mon Bookeen.

--> As-tu enfin du soleil ?


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Juillet 2012)

il fait nuit chez moi là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mais sinon oui il fait beau ces jours-ci


As tu déjà resenti un tremblement de terre?


----------



## mistik (16 Juillet 2012)

Oui mais en France contrairement au Japon, ce ne sont que de petits tremblements de terre.

--> Aimes-tu faire la cuisine ?


----------



## FlnY (16 Juillet 2012)

Oui assez même si je cuisine que des choses simples.

Est-ce que tu te définis comme un geek ?


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Juillet 2012)

oui mais je me demande si je ne serai pas aussi un peu Nerd!









et toi????


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Juillet 2012)

Oui, pareil .. 

Tu fais attention à tes affaires dans le métro ?


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Juillet 2012)

Oh que oui surtout sur BCN, c'est la jungle là bas...


Tu as cb d'heures de transport pour te déplacer à ton taf?


----------



## Old Timer (16 Juillet 2012)

0 Je travaille de mon domicile.


Fais chaud chez vous?


----------



## difqonapple (16 Juillet 2012)

Pas vrmt, 12° max et il drache tt le tps...:'(

Tu aimes le chocolat blanc?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Juillet 2012)

Non, c'est le chocolat que j'aime le moins. Chocolat au lait ou noir.

Tu vas souvent au Starbuck ?


----------



## difqonapple (16 Juillet 2012)

Jamais, il n'y en a pas près d'ou j'habite.

Que prends tu là bas?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Juillet 2012)

Café Moka.

Tu as peur des insectes ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Juillet 2012)

Uniquement des araignées. 


Tu achètes des tableaux ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juillet 2012)

Non, mais j'aimerai bien quelques jolies crôutes chez moi.

Quels sont tes peintres favoris (me dis pas Valérie Damido stp ) ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Juillet 2012)

Mon peintre préféré c'est Gustave Courbet. Mais j'ai pas les moyens...


Tu peins toi même ?


----------



## mistik (16 Juillet 2012)

Comme un pied !

--> Aimes-tu dessiner ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juillet 2012)

Il y a eu des tentatives mais restées cachées.

Connais tu JM Basquiat ?


----------



## mistik (16 Juillet 2012)

Oui je connais de réputation ce peintre décédé.

--> Aimes-tu beaucoup les peintres modernes ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juillet 2012)

Modernes, anciens du moment que l'émotion est au rendez-vous.

Aimes tu t'assoir devant une peinture et la contempler ?


----------



## mistik (16 Juillet 2012)

Oui je le peux et même en pleine nature pour contempler la beauté au naturel !

--> Portes-tu des lunettes ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Juillet 2012)

Oui.

Myope ou presbyte ?


----------



## mistik (17 Juillet 2012)

Je fais de la résistance, je ne porte pas encore de lunettes !

--> Quelle est ta couleur favorite ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Juillet 2012)

Bleu.

Et toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Juillet 2012)

Pareil. 


Tu fais du surf ?


----------



## difqonapple (17 Juillet 2012)

Non...j'habite dans les hauteurs 

Et du Vtt???


----------



## Powerdom (17 Juillet 2012)

Je ne pratique aucun sport. Je pense que c'est dangereux pour la santé. 


Ton dernier film vu ?


----------



## mistik (17 Juillet 2012)

La taupe par VOD via iTunes.

--> Ton dernier livre lu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Juillet 2012)

Je suis en train de lire La formule de Dieu.

Tu aimerais être une célébrité ?


----------



## mistik (17 Juillet 2012)

Oui mais pour le pognon et ensuite tout laisser tomber et foutre le camp avec une jolie blonde sur une île déserte et lui faire pleins de petites et petits moi et elle &#8230; t'imagine le tableau des miss tiquettes et miss tique de partout que ça tient plus en place et que ça déborde !

--> As-tu peur de l'avenir ?


----------



## Old Timer (18 Juillet 2012)

Non, mais je suis nostalgique de certains moment du passé.


À quel âge on devient vieux?


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Juillet 2012)

qd on commence à aimer écouter "nostalgie" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tu connais?


----------



## mistik (18 Juillet 2012)

Oui, mais je ne suis pas nostalgique de cette station de radio.

--> Prends-tu des médicaments homéopathiques ?


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Juillet 2012)

j'ai essayé mais cela me fait rien, me faut plus fort 

prends tu un traitement médicamenteux à vie?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Juillet 2012)

Du Brouilly 

"Le travail c'est la santé " ?


----------



## FlnY (18 Juillet 2012)

Rien faire, c'est la conserver 

Alors heureux ?


----------



## mistik (18 Juillet 2012)

Non.

--> Connais-tu le livre gratuit de Jiminy Panoz intitulé "_Génération enragée_" dans lequel l'auteur nous décrit la jeunesse (que l'on appelle parfois la génération Y) sur-diplômée et désabusée d'aujourd'hui ?


----------



## FlnY (18 Juillet 2012)

Non mais je viens de le télécharger car je me sens très légèrement concerné. 

Que regardes-tu comme série en ce moment ?


----------



## mistik (18 Juillet 2012)

Aucune.

--> Avec les réformes insipides que nous gratifie depuis 30 ans tout parti politique (gauche - droite) , penses-tu que notre civilisation va bientôt connaître son déclin ? Va-t-on revivre sous une autre forme ce que les Romains d'Occident vécurent en 476 de notre ère ? Si  si, je suis joyeux de nature !


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Juillet 2012)

Je l'espère pas.

Tu es musclé ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Juillet 2012)

non.

faut-il l'être ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Juillet 2012)

Non.

Ta boisson préférée ?


----------



## difqonapple (18 Juillet 2012)

Le Coca... U_u 

Et toi?


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Juillet 2012)

le cola 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





par contre sais tu que c'est cancérigène?


----------



## mistik (18 Juillet 2012)

C'est vrai et peut être même alcoolisé !

--> Quand es-tu en vacances ?


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Juillet 2012)

mistik a dit:


> C'est vrai et peut être même alcoolisé !
> 
> --> Quand es-tu en vacances ?



toujours, je bosses plus....

et toi?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Juillet 2012)

Je viens de commencer un nouveau boulot alors les vacances cet été...


Tu es frileux(se) ?


----------



## mistik (18 Juillet 2012)

Oui mais a contrario je crains aussi les grosses chaleurs comme actuellement (et encore ce n'est pas un épisode caniculaire). Résultat des courses je préfère le froid au chaud et même si je suis frileux  j'aime ça !

--> Aimes-tu les grosses chaleurs ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Juillet 2012)

Je n'aime pas la chaleur, je préfère quand il fait frais.

Tu as déjà assisté à un accident ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Juillet 2012)

Oui. 


Un pronostic sur l'étape du tour d'aujourd'hui ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Juillet 2012)

Non, je ne suis pas le Tour de France.

Tu as déjà chassé ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Juillet 2012)

Une fois. C'est pas mon meilleur souvenir.... Loin de là. 


Tu connais le paléo festival ?


----------



## mistik (19 Juillet 2012)

Non.

--> Connais-tu le festival des Vieilles Charrues ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Juillet 2012)

Oui c'est moins bien que le paléo 


Tu utilises beaucoup les SMS ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Juillet 2012)

J'en envoyais une quarantaine par jour quand j'étais plus jeune, maintenant plus trop non .. 

Tu as récemment changé de mobile ?


----------



## mistik (20 Juillet 2012)

Non, mais très anciennement oui !  --> As-tu enfant rencontré le Père Noël ?


----------



## FlnY (20 Juillet 2012)

Oui mais je sais pas si c'était le vrai. 

es-tu bon public lorsque tu vas au cinéma ?


----------



## Old Timer (20 Juillet 2012)

Assez bon.


Quel animal voudriez vous être?


----------



## mistik (20 Juillet 2012)

Un chat &#8230; à condition que je sois aimé et dorloté toute ma courte vie !

--> Et toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (20 Juillet 2012)

Je ne voudrais pas être un animal. 


Combien a donné Morgan Freeman pour,la campagne de Barrack Oabama ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Juillet 2012)

Un Puma.

Tu es propriétaire ou locataire ?


----------



## FlnY (20 Juillet 2012)

locataire avec une proprio insupportable qui se prend pour ma mère :mouais:

Est-ce que tu aimes la chantilly ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Juillet 2012)

Oui, surtout avec des fraises.

Tu crois que je suis enceinte ? :love:


----------



## Powerdom (20 Juillet 2012)

Il me semblait bien que tu avais pris de l'embonpoint 


Tu aimes le groupe chinese man ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Juillet 2012)

Connais pas !

Tu nous en dis un peu plus ?


----------



## Powerdom (20 Juillet 2012)

http://forums.macg.co/la-terrasse/kelle-musik-ecoutez-vous-donc-4-0-a-141379-658.html#post12021482



Si non tu aurais quoi comme barfleur à me faire découvrir de sympa ?


----------



## macpan (21 Juillet 2012)

49°	40&#8242;	16&#8243;	N		49.671111°
1°	15&#8242;	48&#8243;	W		-1.263333°

What else?


----------



## difqonapple (21 Juillet 2012)

Nespresso ????? X)

Tu aimes le café?


----------



## FlnY (21 Juillet 2012)

Non pas plus que ça juste un moyen de me garder éveillé et d'être plus actif cérébralement parlant 

Qu'est ce que tu fais de beau ?


----------



## difqonapple (21 Juillet 2012)

J'ai regardé un film, un peu de détente...

Aimes tu compléter les "mots-croisés"?


----------



## mistik (21 Juillet 2012)

Que nenni !

--> Aimes-tu te promener en montagne ou préfères-tu la mer ?


----------



## FlnY (21 Juillet 2012)

Faire une bonne marche en montage . rien de tel . respirer l'air pur.

Est-ce que tu aimes le foot ?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Juillet 2012)

Absolument pas.


Tu connais les prénoms des tes grands pères jusqu'à combien de générations ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Juillet 2012)

Qu'une seule.. 

Tu as vu le film Le Pianiste ?


----------



## FlnY (22 Juillet 2012)

Non.

Quel est ton prochain projet ?


----------



## mistik (22 Juillet 2012)

Acheter une Rolls Royce mais j'ai bien peur de ne pas pouvoir le finaliser !

--> Vas-tu acquérir le mbp retina ?​


----------



## Powerdom (22 Juillet 2012)

Non, c'est pas au budget ! 


Je changerais bien mon 24 contre un 27. Tu en penses quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2012)

Que du bien 

Quand pense-tu le faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2012)

Je change d'abord de Mac à mon avis.

Il fait combien de degrés chez toi ?


----------



## FlnY (22 Juillet 2012)

24°

Tu pars où en vacances ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2012)

À la mer en Belgique.

Tu joues d'un instrument ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Juillet 2012)

Je jouais du piano.

Tu as combien de compte mail ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Juillet 2012)

Deux.


Tu te rases chaque matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2012)

Oui.

Tu cries souvent ?


----------



## difqonapple (22 Juillet 2012)

Non.

Tu nages souvent?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2012)

Jamais.

Tu as une citation à donner ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Juillet 2012)

"Une vie ne vaut rien, mais rien ne vaut une vie"

Plage aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2012)

Non.

Tu étais bon en math à l'école ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Juillet 2012)

Plage ---) 800 km....


et toi tu navigues ?


----------



## FlnY (22 Juillet 2012)

Non.

Est-ce que tu aimes les documentaires ?


----------



## mistik (22 Juillet 2012)

Certes oui.

--> Es-tu fada du chocolat ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2012)

Eh oui ...

Noir ou au lait ? le chocolat


----------



## mistik (22 Juillet 2012)

Noir.

--> Es-tu un adepte du petit noir le matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2012)

Oui.

Quel dirigeant européen a estimé qu'il valait mieux être dictateur que pédé ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Juillet 2012)

Il me semble que c'est Berlusconi. 


J'ai raison ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Juillet 2012)

Je crois bien.

Tu es pour une intervention militaire en Corée du Nord ?


----------



## mistik (22 Juillet 2012)

Pas du tout, mais je ne sais pas encore ce que pense mon Conseil des ministres !

--> En 2012 il faut se chauffer de quelle façon (électricité, mazout, gaz ) pour payer le moins cher possible sa facture à la fin du mois ?


----------



## Old Timer (22 Juillet 2012)

Il faudrait plutôt choisir la manière la moins polluante.


Nucléaire, hydro-électricité ou éolienne?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Juillet 2012)

Les 3 sont énormément polluants : 
- le nucléaire produit des déchets radioactifs
- hydro-électrique déforme la nature, l'habitat naturel qui peut entrainer à des séismes à cause de la pression
- l'éolienne produit énormément de CO2 (fabrication, transport, installation) et a une nuisance sonore (60 à 70dB) au large des côtes et marins .. 

Tu crois qu'un jour la nature va reprendre le dessus sur l'Homme ?


----------



## mistik (23 Juillet 2012)

Sans aucun doute !

--> Quel est ton écrivain préféré ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juillet 2012)

Il y en a tellement !
Le premier qui me vient à l'esprit Edward Bunker pour "Acune bête aussi féroce".

A ton tour, le premier écrivain qui te vienne à l'esprit est ... ?


----------



## kolargol31 (23 Juillet 2012)

TOLKIEN

l'qpprecies tu?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Juillet 2012)

Énormément ! 

Tu as lu les Harry Potter ?


----------



## difqonapple (23 Juillet 2012)

Tous oui 

C'est quoi ton prochain..................................cadeau?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Juillet 2012)

Un MBA pour les cours.

Tu penses qu'un Mac est taillé pour jouer ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2012)

Non.

Cite-moi un oxymore.


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Juillet 2012)

Le soleil noir nous éblouit.

Tu parles couramment anglais ?


----------



## mistik (23 Juillet 2012)

Non. En revanche, je parle couramment français ce qui me permet de communiquer avec les autochtones hexagonaux translucides tout en veillant bien évidemment à garder une approche systémique.

--> Quelle réaction as-tu face à un prosélyte ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Juillet 2012)

Je me fous de leurs gueules.

Tu as joué à un MMORPG ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juillet 2012)

Jamais.

As-tu joué à Portal 2 ?


----------



## mistik (24 Juillet 2012)

Non ni d'ailleurs au premier opus, mais je pense sérieusement que je loupe quelque chose qui est pourtant pas mal !

--> Aimes-tu les jeux vidéos de courses automobiles ?


----------



## FlnY (24 Juillet 2012)

Non pas vraiment. Je préfère les vrais jeux de sport 

as- tu déjà joué à des jeux de stratégie ?


----------



## mistik (24 Juillet 2012)

Oui.

--> Es-tu apprécié par ton patron voire tes collègues ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Juillet 2012)

Je crois bien.

Tu sais jouer à Risk ?


----------



## Old Timer (24 Juillet 2012)

Oui, j'adore.

Aimez-vous Clue (Cluedo en français je pense)?


----------



## mistik (24 Juillet 2012)

Enfant oui, à présent non.

--> Vas-tu te passionner pour les JO de Londres cet été ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Juillet 2012)

Non, je ne suis pas fan des JO.. 

Tu vas aller voir le nouveau Batman ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Juillet 2012)

Non 


Tu fais des barbecues l'été ?


----------



## mistik (24 Juillet 2012)

Si je suis invité oui.

--> La crise de la zone Euro qui commence à toucher les piliers que sont l'Allemagne, la Hollande, le Luxembourg t'interroge ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Juillet 2012)

Ça me choque de savoir que des agences comme Moody's gérés par des types hyper-fortunés, se permettent de juger un pays et d'avoir le pouvoir de dégrader ses conditions d'emprunt (et par même occasion les conditions de vie des gens qui vivent dans ce pays).. 
J'ai l'impression que les seules les agences de notation ne connaissent pas la crise.

Ton premier réflexe en te levant le matin ?


----------



## difqonapple (24 Juillet 2012)

M'habiller...C'est tjrs mieux 

Ton dernier réflexe le soir avant de te coucher ?


----------



## MacFlo89 (24 Juillet 2012)

Fermer mon MacBook.

Qui va gagner ce soir le match de basket Espagne / USA?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2012)

USA.

Quelle marque horlogère commercialise le modèle submariner ?


----------



## MacFlo89 (24 Juillet 2012)

Rolex


Qui sera le président de la France en 2022?


----------



## Old Timer (24 Juillet 2012)

Personne la fin du monde est en 2012. 


Croyez-vous à la réincarnation?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Juillet 2012)

Pas du tout !

Tu dépenses beaucoup par semaine ?


----------



## kolargol31 (25 Juillet 2012)

bcp bcp trop

es tu econome?


----------



## FlnY (25 Juillet 2012)

non du tout.

As-tu fais les soldes ?


----------



## MacFlo89 (25 Juillet 2012)

Ouai un jean une chemise et un t-shirt.   A tu pris ton café ce matin?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2012)

Oui, comme d'hab.

Qui est représenté sur le billet de $100 ? ( US$ )


----------



## mistik (25 Juillet 2012)

Benjamin Franklin.

--> Qui était-il ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Juillet 2012)

Un inventeur, me semble-t-il

Et mistik, qui est-il ou qui est-elle ?


----------



## FlnY (25 Juillet 2012)

Une personne très présente sur forum

 connais-tu cette personne personnellement ?


----------



## mistik (25 Juillet 2012)

Oui pas mal  pourquoi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Juillet 2012)

Pourquoi pas 

Tu vas télécharger Mountain Lion ce soir ?


----------



## kolargol31 (25 Juillet 2012)

J attends l email de confirmation puisque j avais achete mon MBPr le 18 de ce mois!


et toi?


----------



## difqonapple (25 Juillet 2012)

Non, je sais pas si je le ferais...J'attend les retour...

Tu penses que je devrais faire la maj?


----------



## MacFlo89 (25 Juillet 2012)

je crois que sa vaut le coup.

C'est risqué si j'installe Mountain Lion sans avoir de sauvegarde de mon Mac?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Juillet 2012)

Plutôt oui ! 

Tu fais souvent des sauvegardes ?


----------



## MacFlo89 (25 Juillet 2012)

Je nai rien pour sauvegarder ...

Quelle est la température actuelle de Bourcefranc le Chapus?


----------



## mistik (25 Juillet 2012)

Je parierais pour une vingtaine de degrés au moment où la question a été posée.

--> Quelle est la température de l'enfer en ce moment précis ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Juillet 2012)

Pas loin de 15 MK ... comme le soleil en faite.


Tu utilises Skype ?


----------



## mistik (25 Juillet 2012)

Que nenni.

--> Depuis combien de temps utilises-tu une machine pommée ? Et depuis combien de temps tu n'es plus paumé avec ta machine cupertinonienne ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Juillet 2012)

Fin 2008.

Mais dis, cela fait deux questions dans ton post ou j'ai rêvé ?


----------



## MacFlo89 (26 Juillet 2012)

Oui c'est vrai je sais.

Et alors?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Juillet 2012)

J't'ai pas causé, ça s'adressait à Mme ou Mr Mistik 

T'as trop chaud ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Juillet 2012)

Ouais, carrément ! Je ferai tout pour avoir un peu d'air frais..

Tu veux aller à la piscine ?


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Juillet 2012)

La piscine, elle est devant chez moi et j'y vais tout à l'heure...  








Elle est où ta piscine ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Juillet 2012)

Juste en bas 
Voir la pièce jointe 103072


A qui le tour ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Juillet 2012)

Pas moi.

Tu préfères l'amour ou l'argent ?


----------



## FlnY (26 Juillet 2012)

l'amour et toi ?


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Juillet 2012)

j'ai les deux

je fais quoi ?


----------



## mistik (27 Juillet 2012)

Revendre ta femme t'auras encore plus d'argent ! 

--> Vas-tu installer Mountain Lion ou virer Lion pour retourner vers Snow Leopard si ta machine le permet ?


----------



## FlnY (27 Juillet 2012)

Je viens d'inqtallé Mountain Lion.

Quel est selon toi le meilleur OS d'apple ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Juillet 2012)

Depuis Leopard, je n'ai pas vu de réelle évolution de Mac OS. Je suis fidèle à mon SL mais je suis tenté d'installer ML quand j'aurai mon MBA.

Tu comprends quand un Québécois parle ?


----------



## FlnY (27 Juillet 2012)

Oui je trouve ça très marrant d'ailleurs car c'est un accent que j'entends peu souvent.

Trouves-tu les Québécois sympa ?


----------



## mistik (27 Juillet 2012)

Je n'en côtoie aucun donc je ne peux répondre d'une manière catégorique à cette question si ce n'est en affirmant que cela dépend du type d'individu  qu'il soit Chinois, Australien, Grec ou Vénézuélien tout dépend de la personnalité de l'individu concerné.

--> Te passionnes-tu suffisamment aux réseaux pour te décider à acquérir un NAS voire un Mac mini avec Os X server ?


----------



## 314-r (28 Juillet 2012)

saddham oui !

De quelle couleur sont les p'tits pois ?


----------



## mistik (28 Juillet 2012)

Rouges et blancs si tu es un bon grimpeur et verts dans ton assiette.

--> Comment imagines-tu la télé d'Apple ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Juillet 2012)

Plate.

Aimes tu les huitres ?


----------



## 314-r (28 Juillet 2012)

sur le rocher

Satisfait ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Juillet 2012)

Pas trop.

Tu dis souvent des grossièretés ?


----------



## 314-r (28 Juillet 2012)

Non, et ce n'en était pas une, je comprends maintenant l'interprétation, un peu tordue, que tu as pu en faire,
heu... dans la nature les huitres sauvages "poussent" sur les rochers...

(décidément je ne maitrise pas tout... )

la vie est belle ?


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Juillet 2012)

Oui, ça va pas mal.

Quel temps fait il  chez toi ?


----------



## difqonapple (28 Juillet 2012)

Il pleut....

Tu tiens tes promesses ?


----------



## 314-r (28 Juillet 2012)

"Compromis, choses dues" (Coluche (?))

un coup de main ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Juillet 2012)

Non, merci, j'y arrive bien tout seul :love:

Que vas tu faire ce soir ?


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Juillet 2012)

Dormir.

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2012)

Lecture, surfer sur le web, mots-mêlés.

Tu aimes les mots-mêlés ?


----------



## FlnY (28 Juillet 2012)

Oui, beaucoup. Ca permet au cerveau de faire sa petite gymnastique.

et toi qu'est-ce que tu fais comme exercice cérébral ?


----------



## 314-r (28 Juillet 2012)

J'écoute Carla Bruni.... à l'envers

quoi dit t'a qui quelqu'un ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Juillet 2012)

Personne.

Tu fais souvent le plein d'essence ?


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Juillet 2012)

Régulièrement.

Portes tu des lunettes ?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Juillet 2012)

Yes.

Est-ce un handicap que de porter des lunettes ?


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Juillet 2012)

Je ne pense pas.

Tu es myope ?


----------



## FlnY (29 Juillet 2012)

Oui et astigmate.

As-tu pensé à porter des lentilles  ?


----------



## 314-r (29 Juillet 2012)

Avec les filles sont plus gentilles...

Ou sans ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2012)

Avec.

Ton dernier cauchemar ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2012)

J'étais poursuivi par une femme blonde moche à lunettes.


Les célibataires sont-ils trop exigeants ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2012)

Parfois oui.

Tu es dragueur ?


----------



## difqonapple (29 Juillet 2012)

Non pas trop..

Et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2012)

Pas du tout.

Tu as quoi comme icône pour ton disque dur ?


----------



## FlnY (29 Juillet 2012)

L'icone originale. je la préfère.

et toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Juillet 2012)

L'icône originale


Que représente ton avatar ?


----------



## pixi (29 Juillet 2012)

moi en forme d'avatar

pourquoi utilise t'on des avatars ?


----------



## FlnY (29 Juillet 2012)

Pour se representer d'une manière amusante.

Pourquoi a-t-on un surnom  ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Juillet 2012)

Parce que je suis Batman !

Ta copine a beaucoup de peluches ?


----------



## difqonapple (29 Juillet 2012)

Encore pas mal oui....

Tu trouves ça un peu puéril ?


----------



## 314-r (29 Juillet 2012)

Un peu luche...

quelle heure sera-t-il ?


----------



## mistik (29 Juillet 2012)

La même demain à la même heure.

--> Fais-tu un régime durant l'été ?


----------



## 314-r (29 Juillet 2012)

hé banane !

et pourquoi sauter en marche ?


----------



## mistik (29 Juillet 2012)

Parce que l'on ne voit jamais un kangourou sauter en marche arrière !

--> Pratiques-tu le saut de ligne ?


----------



## difqonapple (29 Juillet 2012)

Sur les passages piétons des fois XD ==> Blague

Lis tu des VDM?


----------



## FlnY (29 Juillet 2012)

Oh que oui !!

As-tu déjà posté sur VDM ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Juillet 2012)

Non, je préfère rire la VDM des autres 

Tu postes des vidéos sur Youtube ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2012)

Non.

As-tu déjà fait appel aux services d'un spécialiste en informatique ?


----------



## mistik (30 Juillet 2012)

Oui pour un PC.

--> Es-tu en vacances ?


----------



## FlnY (30 Juillet 2012)

Non pas encore dans 15 jours.

as-tu déjà pris tes vacances ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juillet 2012)

Pas encore, ce sera pour la fin de la semaine.

Coupes-tu ton ordinateur perso pendant les vacances ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Juillet 2012)

Je l'éteins que le soir.

Tu as quoi comme Mac ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2012)

Un MacBook Pro avec écran antireflet.

Que penses-tu du MBP Retina, ça brille pas trop ?


----------



## mistik (30 Juillet 2012)

Je déteste tous ces p.....s d'écran glossy qu'on nous balance depuis de trop nombreuses années et donc oui j'aime les écrans mats et je trouve que le mbpr (malgré ses prouesses techniques, sa belle robe, etc.) brille encore trop ! Confer *cette vidéo *avec des netbooks.

--> Combien de médailles d'or penses-tu que la France ramènera des JO de Londres ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Juillet 2012)

Une bonne dizaine ! 

Tu as déjà mangé Burger King ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Juillet 2012)

Jamais

Es tu bricoleur ?


----------



## mistik (31 Juillet 2012)

Ha ha ha ! Bricoleur moi ? Pas du tout, mais alors pas_du_tout !

--> Aimes-tu manger au fast food ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Juillet 2012)

Pas vraiment.

Quelle genre de cuisine aimes tu ?


----------



## mistik (31 Juillet 2012)

Je dirais bien la cuisine traditionnelle. Sinon en rapide au bistrot du coin : steak frites salade.

--> Veilles-tu à manger des légumes de saison ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Juillet 2012)

Oui bien sur et l'été un peu plus afin d'essayer de rentrer dans mon maillot de bain, mais cette année c'est raté.

Aimes tu le vin ?


----------



## FlnY (31 Juillet 2012)

Oui, particulièrement le vin blanc.

Quel est ton péché mignon ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Juillet 2012)

Le bon chocolat

et toi ?


----------



## FlnY (31 Juillet 2012)

les crêpes nutella chantilly.

vas-tu souvent au resto ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Juillet 2012)

Pour le boulot tous les jours, en famille au moins une fois par mois.

Aimes tu les produits du Sud Ouest (foie gras, magret, frittons...) ?


----------



## Powerdom (31 Juillet 2012)

pas vraiment. mis a part le foie gras qui lui est d'origine Alsacienne


tu suis les JO ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Juillet 2012)

Non

Où pars tu pour les vacances ?


----------



## FlnY (31 Juillet 2012)

Nice, dans la famille .

Et toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Juillet 2012)

En Corse.

As tu planifié tout un tas de sorties pour ce séjour ?


----------



## difqonapple (31 Juillet 2012)

Non, j'ai planifié mon horaire pour mes repeches par contre 

Tu étais/es bon à l'école/supérieur?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Juillet 2012)

Ouais bof !!!:sleep:

Tu fais quel genre d'étude ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Juillet 2012)

Genre d'étude où tu étudies les cailloux.

Tu manges beaucoup ?


----------



## difqonapple (31 Juillet 2012)

Oui mais je suis quand meme maigre....(un peu trop meme)

T'as un BMI de combien?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Juillet 2012)

??
C'est quoi un BMI ?


----------



## mistik (31 Juillet 2012)

Un *IMC* : l'Indice       de Masse de Corporelle est un outil inventé par les médecins       pour évaluer les risques pour la santé liés au surpoids, à l'obésité.

--> Qui a ré-inventé le concept des JO ?


----------



## malord (31 Juillet 2012)

le Baron Pierre de Coubertin

--Aimes-tu plus les jeux olympiques d'été ou d'hiver?


----------



## mistik (31 Juillet 2012)

Je dirais plutôt ceux d'hiver  j'aime la neige 

Et toi ?


----------



## malord (31 Juillet 2012)

D'hiver --les Québécois y sont meilleurs 

--Ton fruit préféré?


----------



## mistik (31 Juillet 2012)

La banane

--> Et toi ?


----------



## malord (31 Juillet 2012)

La mangue!!

--Vin blanc ou rouge?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Juillet 2012)

Rosé.

Un petit BBQ, ça te dit ?


----------



## malord (31 Juillet 2012)

Toujours! (surtout s'il y a du poulet....)

--Le dernier film que tu as regardé est...?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2012)

_The Dark Knight Rises_ ( Lascension du Chevalier Noir ).

Gotham City, c'est plutôt Los Angeles ou New York ?


----------



## mistik (31 Juillet 2012)

New York.

--> Aimes-tu l'univers des super-héros ?


----------



## FlnY (31 Juillet 2012)

J'adore. ça fait rêver .

si tu étais un super-héros tu serai qui ?


----------



## mistik (31 Juillet 2012)

Spider-Man.

Et toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (31 Juillet 2012)

Rain man


tu collectionnes quoi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Juillet 2012)

Les séries, j'ai 3 disques durs remplis de série télévisé.

Tu possèdes combien de DDE ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2012)

6

Utilises tu un Apple TV ?


----------



## Lauange (1 Août 2012)

oui.

Est ce que tu utilise Chrome sur ton Ipad ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2012)

Non.

Tu t'en sers  pour quoi faire de ton Apple TV ?


----------



## mistik (1 Août 2012)

Rien car pour l'instant je n'ai pas de télé.

--> Es-tu très "famille" ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2012)

Assez.

Qu'entends tu par "famille" ?


----------



## mistik (1 Août 2012)

Toute la famille (famille élargie) : parents, enfants, oncles, tantes &#8230;

--> As-tu un hobby dans la vie ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2012)

Oui

T'attends tu à une crise plus forte en France dans les prochains mois ?


----------



## mistik (1 Août 2012)

Oui surement, de toute façon depuis 2008 nous ne sommes jamais sortis de la crise. Mais je préfère interpréter le mot crise (*chance à prendre*) à la sauce chinoise.

--> A quelle sauce seras-tu mangé ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2012)

On verra bien.

Quel genre de boulot fais tu ?


----------



## FlnY (1 Août 2012)

Ingénieur radio . optimisation et régulation du trafic 2G et 3G sur les réseaux mobiles 

et toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (1 Août 2012)

je suis secrétaire multimédia



tu économises l'eau ?


----------



## mistik (1 Août 2012)

J'essaye du moins ainsi que l'électricité.

--> Comptes-tu t'acheter une voiture électrique ou hybride ?


----------



## FlnY (1 Août 2012)

Je reste indécis encore. la révolution a du mal à se mettre en route.

fais-tu le tri sélectif ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2012)

Oui.

Une voiture hybride alors ?


----------



## mistik (1 Août 2012)

En tout cas, je ne suis pas pour le tout électrique, what else ?

--> Rêves-tu ta vie et vis-tu tes rêves ?


----------



## malord (1 Août 2012)

Les études c'est rêver la vie qu'on aura...donc pour le moment j'en suis à cette étape...

--Vis-tu pour travailler ou travailles-tu pour vivre?


----------



## mistik (1 Août 2012)

Je travaille pour vivre.

--> Laisses-tu tout faire à ta femme ou veilles-tu à l'aider au m-a-x-i-m-u-m de tes forces faiblardes d'homme qui se croit tout puissant et seul sur cette planète ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Août 2012)

Je fous rien.
'Am a lazy sod

Pourquoi elle me gueule toujours dessus ?


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Août 2012)

tu as répondu à ta propre question

Que penses-tu avoir raté le plus dans ta vie jusque là ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2012)

Ma vie


Et toi ?


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Août 2012)

Comme tout le monde... Mon premier Amour 

Tu regardes souvent en arrière ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Août 2012)

Pas souvent, c'est pour cela que je me plante souvent.

En regardant une jeune gymnaste chinoise s'exécuter à la gymnastique au sol, réussir une figure et faire un grand sourire, la journaliste a déclaré "on sent la joie de vivre". Est-ce crédible ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2012)

Jamais, c'est une perte de temps.

A quoi rêvés tu,  petit ?


----------



## FlnY (1 Août 2012)

A la vie éternelle mais j'ai grandi.

A quoi rêves-tu maintenant ?


----------



## malord (1 Août 2012)

Réussir à trouver le bonheur...

--Pourquoi participes-tu à ce jeux?


----------



## mokuchley (1 Août 2012)

pour oublier

*as tu la mémoire courte ?*


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Août 2012)

C'est quoi ta question déjà ? 

Tu préfères les chats ou les chiens ?


----------



## malord (1 Août 2012)

Chat, pas indépendant de toi pour vivre tous les jours....

--Plutôt social ou taciturne?


----------



## FlnY (1 Août 2012)

--> social 

quel est ton plus grand regret ?


----------



## mokuchley (1 Août 2012)

la mémoire


--> *qu'est ce que le savoir*


----------



## malord (1 Août 2012)

L'aptitude de contrôler une technique, un fait, une théorie...

--Le QI est-elle une méthode fiable de calculer «l'intelligence» d'un individu?


----------



## difqonapple (1 Août 2012)

Pour indiquer oui...enfin je pense

Quelle est la plus belle chose que tu as vue durant ta vie?


----------



## mokuchley (1 Août 2012)

la foi

*Etre ou ne pas naitre ?*


----------



## mistik (1 Août 2012)

On naît donc on est en devenir.

--> Est-ce que le Q*E* (quotient émotionnel) est une méthode fiable de mesurer «l'intelligence» d'un individu?


----------



## FlnY (1 Août 2012)

Pour moi oui, c'est une maniere d'évaluer notre capacité à utiliser au mieux nos émotions et notre intuition.

Connais-tu quelqu'un qui a integré le club Mensa ?


----------



## mistik (1 Août 2012)

Ben ça non !

--> Connais-tu le club d'utilisateurs de machines Apple et autres iBidules le plus proche de chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2012)

Non.

Serais-tu capable de vivre à Grenoble ?


----------



## MacFlo89 (1 Août 2012)

Non c'est trop loin de la mer.


Time capsule sa vaut le coup?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Août 2012)

Erf, pour le prix, un bon vieux NAS fonctionne parfaitement !

Tu as peur des seringues ?


----------



## mistik (1 Août 2012)

J'aurais volontiers peur d'un camé qui me menacerait d'une seringue, donc oui. 
J'oublierais vite fait la seringue face à une jolie infirmière, donc non.

--> As-tu déjà connu une amourette (d'un été) ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2012)

Plus ou moins.

L'utilisation d'un avatar est-il recommandé ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Août 2012)

Oui, mets en un ! :modo:

Tu achètes des applications sur l'App Store ?


----------



## 314-r (1 Août 2012)

oui quand avatarriver du monde sinon oui

attends-tu de la visite ?


----------



## malord (2 Août 2012)

Non, soirée tranquille entre un film et les jeux olympiques de prévue...

--Tu as des plantes d'intérieur chez toi?


----------



## mistik (2 Août 2012)

Non mais j'ai une belle plante blonde dans mon intérieur.

--> Aimes-tu le hockey sur glace ?


----------



## malord (2 Août 2012)

Pas trop non...ma famille adore, mais je vois pas d'intérêt à l'écouter, jouer entre-amis sur patinoire extérieur (comme il y a partout ici) ÇA c'est trippant 

--As-tu/Aimerais-tu visiter le Québec un jour?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2012)

Oui. J'aimerais visiter le Québec et le Canada.

Tu débutes sur OS X, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## malord (2 Août 2012)

Oui, pc-iste jusqu'à la semaine dernière

--Es-tu bilingue?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Août 2012)

Oui, voire plus si affinités. :love:

Connais-tu le Louchébem ?


----------



## 314-r (2 Août 2012)

je préfère les Audi

une sucrette ?


----------



## FlnY (2 Août 2012)

non deux sucres

café ou thé ?


----------



## 314-r (2 Août 2012)

Pastis

avec ou sans bulles ?


----------



## difqonapple (2 Août 2012)

Avec 

Salé ou sucré?


----------



## 314-r (2 Août 2012)

sacré

bar ou terrasse ?


----------



## mistik (2 Août 2012)

Pub.

--> Repas chaud ou froid ?


----------



## 314-r (2 Août 2012)

chaud

avec une paille ?


----------



## mistik (2 Août 2012)

Avec des _palmes_ dans la piscine quand il fait chaud.

--> Que manges-tu ce midi ?


----------



## 314-r (2 Août 2012)

une salade "composée"

entre bleu et orange c'est quoi ?


----------



## FlnY (2 Août 2012)

et ?!?!?! 

Que penses-tu l'arrivée de "Curiosity" sur Mars


----------



## 314-r (2 Août 2012)

j'avions point entendu causer...

c'est pour trouver de l'eau ?


----------



## mistik (2 Août 2012)

De l'or.

--> Alors de l'eau ou de l'or ?


----------



## 314-r (2 Août 2012)

l'aurore

allo ?


----------



## mistik (2 Août 2012)

* Maman bobo*

--> Quel est le pourquoi du comment ?


----------



## FlnY (2 Août 2012)

Le parce que du hein ?!?!?!?

Est-ce que tu cherches toujours à comprendre les choses ?


----------



## mistik (2 Août 2012)

Surtout pas car cela donne mal à la tête de chercher à comprendre le pourquoi du comment ! 

--> Aimes-tu manger du poisson ?


----------



## 314-r (2 Août 2012)

gobé vivant

et les sardines en boites ?


----------



## mistik (2 Août 2012)

Avec l'huile cela glisse mieux dans l'estomac.

--> Qu'est-ce que le reflux gastro-oesophagien ?


----------



## 314-r (2 Août 2012)

la gerbe

ta fleur préférée ?


----------



## mistik (2 Août 2012)

J'aime pas les fleurs, je ne suis pas une gonzesse (Miss Tique connais pas) ! 

--> Et toi ?


----------



## 314-r (2 Août 2012)

émoi

et les camions de pompiers ?


----------



## mistik (2 Août 2012)

Gamin j'aurais aimé être un pompier comme tous les gosses !

--> Et toi ?


----------



## 314-r (2 Août 2012)

infirmier psychiatrique  

pilules bleues ou rouges ?


----------



## mistik (2 Août 2012)

Roses.

--> A combien est le CAC40 à 15h40 ?


----------



## 314-r (2 Août 2012)

huit (pour le caca-rente)

des sicav ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Août 2012)

pas que.


tu aimes le pain ?


----------



## 314-r (2 Août 2012)

je le fais

avec les mains ?


----------



## difqonapple (2 Août 2012)

Clap Clap

Tu aimes le fromage ?


----------



## 314-r (2 Août 2012)

et réciproquement

brebis ou vache ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Août 2012)

Vache, je déteste le fromage de brebis/chèvre..

Tu chantes bien ?


----------



## FlnY (2 Août 2012)

oh que non !!

et toi ?


----------



## 314-r (2 Août 2012)

OoooosssSSSOLémiiIIOOOOO !!!

ça va comme ça ?


----------



## difqonapple (2 Août 2012)

Ben....t'as pas un autre exemple?? 

T'as un chat?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Août 2012)

Non, je suis allergique aux poils de chat.

Il fait beau chez toi ?


----------



## 314-r (2 Août 2012)

toujours

qui pour dire une bêtise ?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (2 Août 2012)

une bétise

ta un lapin nain dans ton salon?


----------



## 314-r (2 Août 2012)

je suis dans son salon

Alice au pays des merveilles ?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (2 Août 2012)

Alice est dans mon lit, je l'y emmène au pays des merveilles...

A quoi tu pense?


----------



## 314-r (2 Août 2012)

Au lapin de ce récit surréaliste

as-tu lu ce livre ?


----------



## malord (2 Août 2012)

Non je préfère le regarder

--As tu aimé le film avec Johny Depp?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2012)

Pas mal...

Mis à part le français et l'anglais, est-ce que tu t'intéresses à une autre langue ?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (2 Août 2012)

oui à la langue de mon lapin mais elle est pas simple à comprendre.

A tu déjà mangé de la viande de girafe?


----------



## 314-r (2 Août 2012)

je ne l'ai que peignée

pourquoi cette question ?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (2 Août 2012)

Car j'ai vu il y a deux jours un reportage sur la savane 

Tu n'aimerai pas faire un petit safari photo avec un iPad?


----------



## 314-r (2 Août 2012)

peut-être

dans le rôle du zébu ?


----------



## Khris Prolls (2 Août 2012)

Seulement si z'ai plus soif (elle était obligé celle là)

Est-tu en vacances/congés ?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (2 Août 2012)

Je le suis toute l'année au boulot !

Que pense tu de la démission de Kofi Annan pour sa mission en Syrie?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Août 2012)

Un aveu d'impuissance pour l'ONU....


La chute du dictateur dans combien de temps ?


----------



## mistik (2 Août 2012)

Ça sent une intervention militaire étrangère pour la Syrie mais qui ne sera pas étrangère pour nous  Bientôt la fin des haricots pour Bachar al-Assad.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bachar_al-Assad--> Que ferais-tu avec 50000  si tu les gagnais au Loto ?


----------



## malord (2 Août 2012)

Finir de m'équiper en Apple...ensuite placement pour les études...

--Il y a combien de tv chez toi?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2012)

Une seule.

As-tu déjà eu envie d'assouvir une vengeance implacable ?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (2 Août 2012)

Non tout le monde m'aime  (sauf ma voisine de palier mais mon chien a chier devant sa porte alors...)

Quand tu vois un objet pointu, a tu envie de le planter dans quelqu'un?


----------



## mistik (2 Août 2012)

Tous les jours ! J'aimerais même mettre une bombe dans un centre commercial pour m'amuser en voyant les gens courir de tous les côtés ! 

--> Pourquoi cette étrange question ?


----------



## difqonapple (2 Août 2012)

Pour voir si tu es un psychopathe.....Failed 

Controles tu tes pulsions?


----------



## 314-r (3 Août 2012)

Heu... j'accorde de l'importance aux préliminaires... mais pas trop quand même !!!

c'est long le décathlon ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Août 2012)

Non, c'est à côté de chez moi 

Tu es allé voir le dernier Batman ?


----------



## malord (3 Août 2012)

Non et je n'irai pas....de toute façon y meurt à la fin 

--Quel film attends-tu de voir avec impatience?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (3 Août 2012)

Celui qui va être réalisé lors de mon mariage.

As tu été abusé toi aussi par DSK?


----------



## LeProf (3 Août 2012)

Abusé ? ... Non, il ne s'interesse qu'aux femmes !!!

Tes projets pour la journée ?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (3 Août 2012)

Tram boulot dodo ...

Tu va offrir quoi a Noël pour ta mère ?


----------



## FlnY (3 Août 2012)

Un voyage à Cancun .

tu sais ce que tu vas commander au père noel ?


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2012)

Désolé non car je n'y crois plus &#8230; depuis quelques semaines &#8230;

--> Et toi ?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (3 Août 2012)

Moi j'y crois plus, j'ai vu ma femme déguisé en mère Noël et je lui ai pas fait de cadeaux...

As tu peur dans le noir?


----------



## FlnY (3 Août 2012)

non du tout. 

es-tu agoraphobe ?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (3 Août 2012)

Il ne me semble pas.

Est tu Triskaïdékaphobe ?


----------



## 314-r (3 Août 2012)

pas le matin

et qu'est-ce que ça veut dire ?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (3 Août 2012)

C'est la phobie du chiffre 13.


Tu va jouer à l'euromillion ce soir?


----------



## FlnY (3 Août 2012)

Très bonne idée. Je vais y jouer du coup.

As-tu déjà gagné de belles sommes ?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (3 Août 2012)

Oui j'ai déjà gagné 183680     Équivalent anciens francs  

Pense tu avoir plus de chance de gagner à l'euromillions ou de mourir touché par la foudre ?


----------



## 314-r (3 Août 2012)

le rot mignon...

rêves-tu d'être riche, ou as-tu trop d'argent ?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (3 Août 2012)

Je suis riche mais pas en argent.

Pense tu que le bonheur s'achète ?


----------



## malord (3 Août 2012)

Non, il se gagne et se mérite

Penses-tu être heureux?


----------



## 314-r (3 Août 2012)

je ne me pose pas la question

le bonheur, à la bonne heure ?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (3 Août 2012)

Le bonheur et l'argent.

As tu déjà fait quelque chose que tu regrette encore aujourd'hui? (c'est un confessionnal ici, je tecoute mon fils)


----------



## 314-r (3 Août 2012)

je suis l'innocence mon père

reprendras-tu du gigot d'agneau ?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (3 Août 2012)

Oui mais sans Aulx je les digères assez mal.

Quel est ton métier ?


----------



## 314-r (3 Août 2012)

hôtesse de l'air

et toi ?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (3 Août 2012)

Conseiller clientèle des particuliers dans une banque.

Pourquoi les banquiers ont une mauvaise réputation?


----------



## FlnY (3 Août 2012)

parce que l'on ne peut pas faire confiance à quelqu'un qui garde notre argent on ne connait pas toutes leurs magouilles .

es-tu fier de ton parcours dans la vie jusqu'à maintenant ?


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2012)

Joker !

--> Cite un personnage de BD super-héros ?


----------



## malord (3 Août 2012)

«Tu veux un sandwich à la mouche? J'ai pas tout fini le mien...» Spiderman

Nomme le schtroumph auquel tu ressemble le plus (de caractère)


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Août 2012)

Schtroumpf dormeur ! 

Et toi ?


----------



## difqonapple (3 Août 2012)

Le Grand Schtroumpf 

Tu aimes les dessins animés?


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2012)

Yes.

Et toi ?


----------



## malord (3 Août 2012)

J'adore 

Tu aime Garfield?


----------



## Khris Prolls (3 Août 2012)

Oui, en sauce avec des petits pois

Et toi, aimes-tu les chats ?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (3 Août 2012)

Écrasé sur la route je les adores.

Tu as déjà volé quelque chose?


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2012)

Evidemment ! Comment crois-tu que j'ai tous ces Mac !

--> As-tu par le passé (et pour cause, il n'existe plus) volé à bord du Concorde ?


----------



## FlnY (3 Août 2012)

non jamais.  

T'es-tu déjà fait prendre en train de voler ?


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2012)

Ben non, puisque j'ai tous ces Mac !

--> Penses-tu aller bientôt  dormir et rêver à tous ces voleurs qui hantent tes nuits ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2012)

Je ne vais pas aller me coucher tout de suite.

As-tu déjà tapé sur la gueule de bandits des rues qui importunaient une jeune femme ?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (4 Août 2012)

Non jetait en train de faire mon lacet à ce moment la j'ai pas eu le temps.

As tu déjà fini au poste de police/gendarmerie?


----------



## FlnY (4 Août 2012)

Non jamais . je suis sage .

Et toi ?


----------



## 314-r (4 Août 2012)

je suis brigadier à la retraite 

dans quel sens le gyrophare ?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (4 Août 2012)

Il faut qu'il pointe vers le bistrot.

Tu as une anecdote de gendarme à nous raconter ?


----------



## 314-r (4 Août 2012)

plein

et des anecdotes d'employé de banque ?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (4 Août 2012)

Une cliente originaire de l'Afrique noir à donné le sein à son bébé en plein milieu de l'entretien... 

Tu veut pas nous en raconter ?


----------



## 314-r (4 Août 2012)

Ben c'est que l'"entretien" laisse souvent à désirer...

pour la discrétion, mieux valent les coups d'annuaires ou les serviettes mouillées ?


----------



## mistik (4 Août 2012)

La Gégène !

--> Si la droite et la gauche échouent de nouveau en 2017 puis en 2022, risquons-nous l'arrivée de l'extrême droite (fascisme brun), de l'extrême gauche (bolchevisme) voire une guerre de religion (fascisme vert) ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Août 2012)

Non, non je ferai un coup d'état et j'instaurerai un Nouveau Empire.

Voudrais-tu faire parti de mon gouvernement ?


----------



## FlnY (4 Août 2012)

bien sur avec plaisir.

Quel poste m'attribuerai tu ?


----------



## 314-r (4 Août 2012)

au temps libre...

tu crois à un durcissement ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2012)

Un durcissement du pénis dû à l'action d'une belle jeune femme.

Quelle expression pour décrire la dégradation des rapports Est-Ouest dans la seconde moitié des années 1970 ?


----------



## mistik (4 Août 2012)

Je ne trouve pas que 314-r (de l'Ouest) ait une mauvaise relation avec mistik (de l'Est) ! 

--> Que faire contre l'échec scolaire ?


----------



## FlnY (4 Août 2012)

que les parents assistent les enfants dans leurs devoirs plus longtemps.

étais-tu ou es-tu brillant dans tes études


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2012)

Pas tellement.

Qui est devenu secrétaire général du Parti communiste de l'Union soviétique en 1985 ?


----------



## mistik (4 Août 2012)

"Gorby"

--> Qui a annoncé dans un discours à la TV russe la fin de l'Union soviétique ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2012)

Mikhaïl Gorbatchev.

En quelle année a t-il reçu le prix Nobel de la paix : 1988, 1989, 1990 ?


----------



## 314-r (4 Août 2012)

90 (merci wiki)

le prénom de sa concierge ?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (4 Août 2012)

manuela consuelo 

As tu voté aux législatives?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Août 2012)

Non, les présidentielles, ça me suffit.

Tu crois qu'un jour l'Homme colonisera Mars ?


----------



## FlnY (4 Août 2012)

Faut déja que Curiosity ne rapporte de bonnes nouvelles de ses excursions sur la planète rouge.

Quand ira -t- on s'installer sur la lune ?


----------



## 314-r (4 Août 2012)

Attendons qu'elle soit plaine...

Avec vélo à voile solaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2012)

En vaisseau spatial.

Tarrive t-il de penser aux immensités du Cosmos ?


----------



## mistik (4 Août 2012)

Tous les jours !

--> T'arrive-t-il de penser à l'infiniment petit ?


----------



## difqonapple (4 Août 2012)

oui....

Et à l'infiniment grand?


----------



## mistik (4 Août 2012)

Si l'infiniment grand ce n'est pas l'Univers alors qu'est-ce que c'est  !

--> Connais-tu le collectif dénommé la Quadrature du net ?


----------



## 314-r (4 Août 2012)

non

peux-tu m'en dire deux mots ?


----------



## mistik (4 Août 2012)

*Deux mots*

Peux-tu me dire ce que tu auras compris en 3 mots ?


----------



## 314-r (4 Août 2012)

attends je digère...

comment te remercier de partager ce lien ?


----------



## mistik (4 Août 2012)

Touche le bout de mes oreilles et la Miss Tique sera toute extasiée !

--> Comment botter en touche ?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (4 Août 2012)

Je suis sur qu'il peut nous faire un petit résumé en français pour les moins bon dans la langue de Shakespeare.

N'est-ce-pas?


----------



## 314-r (4 Août 2012)

Aleaj acta est

ça va comme ça ?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (4 Août 2012)

Le latin est quand même bien plus simple que l'anglais 

Tu as pensé à sortir le chien?


----------



## mistik (4 Août 2012)

Je ne peux pas il est entrain de digérer le chat.

--> As-tu pensé à acheter cet après-midi les côtelettes pour le barbecue de demain ?


----------



## esv^^ (4 Août 2012)

Je ne les achètes pas. Chez toi le chien bouffe le chat. Chez moi, c'est moi qui bouffe le chat. Saleté de chat.

Crois tu que les Américains ne sont jamais allé sur la lune et qu'ils ont tout fait dans un studio, dans une base secrète aux USA?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (5 Août 2012)

Oui certainement, ils nous refont le coup avec Mars cette fois 



Ne sommes nous pas que des pions dirigés par les Illuminati ?


----------



## difqonapple (5 Août 2012)

Je ne suis donc pas le seul à penser ça....X-)

As tu un potager bien remplis cette année?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (5 Août 2012)

sur mon balcon jai du basilic et du persil  

est-il vrai que les tomates on du mal cette année?


----------



## mistik (5 Août 2012)

Du mal ... mal ... je ne sais pas car à vrai dire je ne leur ai rien demandé et elles non plus à mon égard 

--> Connais-tu le film allemand 22 ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2012)

Non.

Ton dernier soupir ?


----------



## mistik (5 Août 2012)

Je l'espère le plus tard possible, je tiens à la vie quand même ! 

--> Peux-tu résumer ton dernier roman ?


----------



## difqonapple (5 Août 2012)

Oui je peux 

Quels genres de lecture as tu?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (5 Août 2012)

Je ne sais pas lire.


Pourquoi tant de haine?


----------



## mistik (5 Août 2012)

Parce que ma cité va cracker !

--> As-tu déjà pété les plombs ?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (5 Août 2012)

Oui mais la technique de l'aluminium autour marche super bien 

As-tu vu tout les Harry Potter?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Août 2012)

Oui, tous en anglais.

Et Seigneurs des Anneaux ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2012)

Non seulement le premier.

Ton dernier film au cinéma ?


----------



## difqonapple (5 Août 2012)

Ca date...je ne m'en souviens plus....

Tu vas souvent au cinéma?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (5 Août 2012)

Je ne suis pas réalisateur.


Tu va combien de fois dans l'année au cinema?


----------



## mistik (5 Août 2012)

1 voire 2 fois, sinon je fais appel à iTunes.

--> Vas-tu souvent au bowling ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Août 2012)

Non, je ne sais pas jouer au bowling.

Et le billard ?


----------



## mistik (5 Août 2012)

Je ne joue pas au billard.

--> As-tu lu et vu jouer la cantatrice chauve ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2012)

Non.

Que peut-on voir sur le logo Apple de 1976 ?


----------



## mistik (6 Août 2012)

Une pomme prête à tomber sur la tête de Newton assis sous un arbre entrain de lire.

--> Es-tu un expert en cuisine ?


----------



## 314-r (6 Août 2012)

en compote

es-tu pour le lobbying ?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (6 Août 2012)

Oui mais quand c'est officiel, quand il est histoire de pots de vin cet.. ça devient moche 


Est-tu syndiqué?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Août 2012)

non


tu dors bien ?


----------



## 314-r (6 Août 2012)

sur mes deux oreilles

où en est la démocratie ?


----------



## malord (6 Août 2012)

Elle fait dur....

Que penses-tu de la crise étudiante du Québec?


----------



## AntiShirt (6 Août 2012)

Obi-Wan Kenobi.

La fin du monde pour 2012, y crois-tu ?


----------



## mistik (6 Août 2012)

J'y mettrai fin en m'immolant par le feu pour me purifier le 21 novembre 2012 soit 1 mois tout juste avant la fin du monde  ainsi je ne connaîtrai pas la fin de la fin de la fin du monde fini  ouf !

--> Et toi ?


----------



## 314-r (6 Août 2012)

je cherche toujours la contrepèterie...

en as-tu une bonne ?


----------



## AntiShirt (6 Août 2012)

Juste une copine, Haha.

Une nuit blanche en vue ?


----------



## mistik (6 Août 2012)

Non.

Une nuit réparatrice en vue ?


----------



## FlnY (6 Août 2012)

non.

une nuit agitée en vue ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2012)

a priori non.

Imagine. Tu disposes d'un Jet privé avec le plein de carburant, quelle direction prends-tu ?


----------



## 314-r (6 Août 2012)

je fais tourner mon coutelas d'ivoire

lis-tu Pif gadget ?


----------



## mistik (6 Août 2012)

Trop vieux maintenant pour le lire.

--> Lis-tu du Dickens ?


----------



## 314-r (6 Août 2012)

Oh la, ça fait un bout de temps...

Hugo alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2012)

--- Non.

Un astéroïde menace de s'écraser sur Terre et de tuer tous les humains. une seule possibilité pour éviter la catastrophe, placer une charge nucléaire pour le faire dévier de sa trajectoire. Pour cela le président des États-Unis mets à ta disposition une navette spatiale. Il n'y aura pas de retour possible, tu dois te sacrifier. Tu acceptes ?


----------



## 314-r (6 Août 2012)

c'est payé combien ?

le président va s'écraser contre sa cote de popu-hilarité, que fais-tu ?


----------



## AntiShirt (6 Août 2012)

J'admire le spectacle.

Tu peux devenir musicien dans le groupe de ton choix, lequel choisis-tu ?


----------



## 314-r (7 Août 2012)

--> vivendi 

tu joues d'un instrument ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2012)

Non.

Gruyère ou parmesan ?


----------



## 314-r (7 Août 2012)

...plus y'a d'trous...

quelle est la discipline emblématique des J.O. ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2012)

Le 100 mètres ?

Tu le cours en combien de temps ?


----------



## 314-r (7 Août 2012)

j'ai peur de pas pouvoir m'arrêter...

le décathlon, non ?


----------



## FlnY (7 Août 2012)

Go sport plutôt 

Fais tu souvent du sport ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2012)

Oui plusieurs fois par semaine.

Quel est ton sport favori ?


----------



## FlnY (7 Août 2012)

Le tennis 

et toi ?


----------



## AntiShirt (7 Août 2012)

Le rugby.

Une série TV favorite ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2012)

OZ.

Celle que tu aimes le moins ?


----------



## 314-r (7 Août 2012)

j'ai pas la télé... tout juste l'électricité

et la beauté de la fission nucléaire ?


----------



## FlnY (7 Août 2012)

my name is earl 

ton acteur de série favori ?


----------



## 314-r (7 Août 2012)

farah fawcett

and you ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2012)

Lee Tergesen.

Pain gris ou pain blanc ?


----------



## 314-r (7 Août 2012)

pain maison

cheveux gris ou cheveux blancs ?


----------



## AntiShirt (7 Août 2012)

Chauve.

Yeux bleus, verts ou bruns ?


----------



## 314-r (7 Août 2012)

rouge mon petit lapin

la couleur des petits pois ? (déjà faite x fois)


----------



## AntiShirt (7 Août 2012)

Les petits poissons rouges 

Un animal de compagnie ?


----------



## 314-r (7 Août 2012)

des mômes...

pourquoi tu fais la pub de ces emmanchés de Marlboro qui vont en plus te faire crever ?


----------



## AntiShirt (7 Août 2012)

Je suis actionnaire x)

En parlant de "crever", si tu devais choisir les circonstances de ta mort, lesquelles seraient-elles ?


----------



## 314-r (7 Août 2012)

pour le moment je suis immortel...

quelles fleurs sur ta bière ?


----------



## AntiShirt (7 Août 2012)

Un cactus, je ne bois pas.

Bière blonde ou brune ?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (7 Août 2012)

plutôt blonde la serveuse.... heuuu la bière je voulais dire.


Je te met des olives avec ton apéro?


----------



## AntiShirt (7 Août 2012)

Haha! Très peu alors, je ne cours pas après..

Ta boisson préférée, quelle est-elle ?


----------



## 314-r (7 Août 2012)

l'eau

manges-tu lyophilisé ?


----------



## AntiShirt (7 Août 2012)

Non

Un dicton favori ?


----------



## mistik (7 Août 2012)

Comme on fait son lit, on se couche.

--> Fais-tu le ramadan ?


----------



## AntiShirt (7 Août 2012)

Je suis catholique et je serai sûrement incapable de tenir Haha

Et toi ?


----------



## 314-r (7 Août 2012)

non, je suis hâté

courir lentement ou marcher vite ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2012)

Marcher très vite.

Où te hâtes tu d'aller ?


----------



## AntiShirt (8 Août 2012)

Marcher vite

Kikoo ou Best4h ? (Pardon, il est minuit)


----------



## 314-r (8 Août 2012)

désolé je ne décode pas...

Marlboro est le sponsor de ton jardin zen ?


----------



## AntiShirt (8 Août 2012)

En effet, il y a même un Marbre-Oro

Ancien fumeur ?


----------



## mistik (8 Août 2012)

Fort heureusement pour moi mon père me l'a toujours interdit et je n'ai jamais versé dans cette addiction.

--> Que vas-tu faire de ta journée ?


----------



## FlnY (8 Août 2012)

Coder comme mes six derniers mois . 

Qu'est ce qui te plait le plus dans ton travail ?


----------



## 314-r (8 Août 2012)

les vacances

et toi ?


----------



## FlnY (8 Août 2012)

les nouveaux projets , les nouveaux challenges.

tu te vois comment dans 10 ans ?


----------



## 314-r (8 Août 2012)

pire dans le mieux, et réciproquement...

le but ou le chemin ?


----------



## AntiShirt (8 Août 2012)

EDIT: Le chemin (Pas assez rapide)

Un rêve dans la vie ?


----------



## 314-r (8 Août 2012)

la vie

un rêve dans le rêve ?


----------



## AntiShirt (8 Août 2012)

Inception 

Sel ou poivre ?


----------



## FlnY (8 Août 2012)

plus sel

café ou thé ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2012)

Café.

Tes chips favoris ?


----------



## FlnY (8 Août 2012)

Lays Barbecue

Redbull ou DarkDog ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Août 2012)

je n'ai jamais gouté ni l'un ni l'autre


livre papier ou électronique ?


----------



## difqonapple (8 Août 2012)

Papier.

Crayon ou bic ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Août 2012)

stylo bic


tu aimes les films de gladiateurs ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Août 2012)

Que Gladiator.

Tu as lu la Bible ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2012)

Non.

Imagine. Tu es le nouveau leader d'un État non spécifié, quelle est ta première mesure ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2012)

J'instaure la fête du slip.

Quel est ton IMC ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2012)

Je ne l'ai pas calculé, mais trop mince je pense.

Tu surveilles ton poids ?


----------



## mistik (8 Août 2012)

Oui.

Suis-tu un régime drastique ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2012)

Non.

Tu regardes tes films en HD ?


----------



## mistik (8 Août 2012)

Ça dépend du genre de film dont il s'agit ?

Avec l'âge t'es-tu assagi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Août 2012)

19 ans ...  En faite, non j'ai la même mentalité qu'un gamin au centre aéré 

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2012)

Un peu mais ça a pris du temps.

Tu joues aux jeux de hasard ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Août 2012)

Avec les copains du boulot, on rêve pour 2 &#8364; toute une semaine.

Le hasard fait bien les choses ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Août 2012)

pas toujours. mais c'est le hasard !


es tu superstitieux ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Août 2012)

Pas du tout.

Tu arrêterais de bosser si tu gagnais à EuroMillions ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Août 2012)

Hem Hem, je crois bien que oui 

Pourrais-tu de passer d'une activité professionnelle (du boulot quoi) ?


----------



## FlnY (8 Août 2012)

Oui tout à fait. Je passerai mes journées sur Macgé ^^.

est-ce que tu fais le métier de tes rêves ?


----------



## mistik (8 Août 2012)

Absolument pas.

--> Faut-il pendre haut et court nos _grands intellectuel_s qui s'ingénient à mettre volontairement le feu nos forêts ?


----------



## AntiShirt (9 Août 2012)

Cela dépend de l'avis de chacun sur le sujet.

Tu es plutôt chanceux ou malchanceux ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2012)

Malchanceux.

Es-tu quelqu'un d'hypocrite ?


----------



## mistik (9 Août 2012)

Je pense que cela dépend de la situation, s'il faut sauver sa peau certainement que oui.

--> Es-tu un égoïste ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2012)

Un petit peu.

Tu es quelqu'un de souriant ?


----------



## FlnY (9 Août 2012)

Oui assez. 

Qu'est ce qui te chagrine en général ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2012)

La peine des gens.

Qu'est-ce qui te rend de bonne humeur ?


----------



## FlnY (9 Août 2012)

que ma journée se passe comme je le souhaite 

qu'est ce qui te plaît chez une personne ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2012)

Sa culture.

Tu t'évades comment ?


----------



## FlnY (9 Août 2012)

mon ipod , mes running et c'est parti 

Est ce que tu vas souvent courir ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2012)

Jamais.

Ta viande favorite ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Août 2012)

La palette fumée et la saucisse de Morteau


tu es ivre souvent ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2012)

Non pas souvent.

Quel est ton parfum ?


----------



## difqonapple (9 Août 2012)

"(E)Au Naturel" 

Et ton déo?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Août 2012)

L'Oréal Men Expert.

Tu te douches le matin ou le soir ou matin et soir ?


----------



## 314-r (9 Août 2012)

selon le besoin

quelle musique préfères-tu ?


----------



## mistik (9 Août 2012)

Un peu de tout et rien de particulier.

--> Es-tu un fondu de jeux électroniques ?


----------



## difqonapple (9 Août 2012)

Non absolument pas....

As tu vu tout les star Wars ?


----------



## mistik (9 Août 2012)

Les films oui, les jeux vidéos non.

--> Connais-tu Battlestar Galactica ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2012)

Oui.

Tu aimes les films muets ?


----------



## FlnY (10 Août 2012)

Non pas vraiment. je préfère les films d'action.

Quel est ton genre de film ?


----------



## mistik (10 Août 2012)

La comédie mais aussi la science fiction.

--> Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2012)

Les thrillers.

Le genre que tu aimes le moins ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Août 2012)

comédie musicale


tu utilises ton forfait en entier ?


----------



## FlnY (10 Août 2012)

--> oui toujours .

quel est le dernier film que tu as été voir ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2012)

Le dernier Batman.

Quel est ton porte-bonheur ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Août 2012)

Mon porte-clef.

Tu regardes tes films en HD ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2012)

Oui.

Tu fumes ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Août 2012)

Hélas non je n'ai pas les moyens....


Et toi ?


----------



## difqonapple (10 Août 2012)

Non, mais ce n'est pas une question de moyen, juste que je n'en ai pas envie.

As tu un animal de compagnie ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Août 2012)

Je répondrais bien quelque chose, mais elle risque de ne pas apprécier :love:

Crois-tu aux extras terrestres ?


----------



## difqonapple (10 Août 2012)

Oui.

Crois tu qu'ils sont déjà venu ?


----------



## mistik (10 Août 2012)

Oui car nous sommes des terrestres extra qui avons apporté la vie sur Terre !

--> Crois-tu que la vie continue après la mort ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Août 2012)

Bien sur ! et heureusement d'ailleurs.


Tu ne connais les livres du docteur Moody ?


----------



## mistik (10 Août 2012)

Non.

--> Connais-tu une langue de vipère près de chez toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Août 2012)

Malheureusement oui..

Tu regardes quoi comme série ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2012)

Je n'en regarde pas.

Comment évalues-tu ton niveau de compétence en informatique ?


----------



## mistik (11 Août 2012)

Je l'évalue moi-même  elle vaut ce qu'elle vaut  peu importe.

--> Que fais-tu ce week-end ?


----------



## FlnY (11 Août 2012)

repos.

et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Août 2012)

Je dors.

Tu vas souvent au resto chinois ?


----------



## FlnY (11 Août 2012)

Oui assez. Même si je préfère le japonais.

Quel est ton fast food préféré ?


----------



## ziommm (11 Août 2012)

La friterie du coin, tout est cuit dans la graisse. 

Tu laves souvent tes vitres ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Août 2012)

J'habite dans une tour à Paris, c'est pas évident de laver ses vitres..
Vivement le ravalement.

Tu conduis prudemment ?


----------



## AntiShirt (11 Août 2012)

On va dire que oui..

Et toi ?


----------



## mistik (11 Août 2012)

On va dire que non  comme ça on obtient un juste milieu 

--> Le contrôle technique de ton véhicule  est-ce pour bientôt ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Août 2012)

Dans 1 ans et 10 mois 

Tu sais jouer aux échecs ?


----------



## mistik (11 Août 2012)

Oui mais je suis souvent mis en échec devant un joli échec et mat.

--> Passes-tu un check-up (contrôle technique médical en quelque sorte) l'été juste avant de reprendre le boulot à la rentrée ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Août 2012)

Je viens de passer la visite médicale du boulot....


Tu es souvent enrhumé ?


----------



## mistik (12 Août 2012)

Oui du moins l'hiver.

--> Lequel de tes Mac préfères-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2012)

MacBook Air.

Tu aimes la musique classique ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Août 2012)

Oui, j'aime bien ! 

Tu vas regarder la cérémonie de cloture des JO ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2012)

Peut-être

Tu as des dollars chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (12 Août 2012)

1 seul

--> As-tu des Francs français chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2012)

Non je n'en ai plus.

Tu prends des somnifères ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2012)

Non, jamais

As-tu une collection de timbres poste ?


----------



## mistik (12 Août 2012)

Oui mais arrêtée depuis des lustres.

--> As-tu une TV chez toi ?


----------



## FlnY (12 Août 2012)

oui une TV LED samsung 82cm

as-tu une machine à café chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2012)

Oui.

Tu mets combien de sucres dans ton café ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2012)

Aucun

Mets-tu du lait dans ton café ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2012)

Non.

Tu aimes la choucroute ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2012)

Oui, au champagne

Aimes tu les tripes ?


----------



## mistik (12 Août 2012)

Non.

Préfères-tu les blondes, les brunes ou les rousses ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2012)

Les brunes.

As-tu déjà été en prison ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Août 2012)

Oui en simple visite. Lorsque je travaillais pour une gendarmerie. 


Tu vis chez tes parents.?


----------



## mistik (12 Août 2012)

Fort heureusement non.

--> Et toi ?


----------



## AntiShirt (12 Août 2012)

Jusqu'à l'année prochaine, oui..

Ton artiste préféré ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2012)

Anatoly Krupnov

Tu achètes ta musique en téléchargement ( iTunes... ) ou en CD/Vinyle ?


----------



## mistik (12 Août 2012)

Je ne télécharge que de la musique gratuite.

--> Télécharges-tu des livres et des films sur iTunes ?


----------



## AntiShirt (12 Août 2012)

Pour les livres, ceux de MacG, pour les films je n'en télécharge pas.

Tu utilises (si oui, souvent) l'iTunes Store ?


----------



## mistik (12 Août 2012)

Oui souvent, ne serait-ce que pour les podcasts.

--> Pratiques-tu le Yoga ?


----------



## FlnY (12 Août 2012)

non.Du tout 

Qu'est ce que tu fais pour te détendre ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Août 2012)

Rien. Je suis continuellement détendu. 


Tu portes une cravate au travail ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Août 2012)

Non, une blouse blanche.

Tu vas souvent au cinéma ?


----------



## mistik (12 Août 2012)

Non, j'ai iTunes.

--> Vas-tu souvent dans les boîtes de nuit ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2012)

Jamais.

Tu as peur des tunnels ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Août 2012)

Non, pas plus que ça


Tu te fais souvent piquer par des moustiques ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2012)

Oui assez souvent.

Tu mets de l'eau de Cologne ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2012)

Non.

Tu as essayé le HTML5, par exemple pour voir des vidéos youtube ?


----------



## mistik (13 Août 2012)

Non ou alors sans le savoir.

--> Lis-tu le soir avant de te coucher ?


----------



## AntiShirt (13 Août 2012)

La Bio' de Steve Jobs juste.

Couche-tôt / Couche-tard ?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Août 2012)

Couche moyen



Ton dernier film ?


----------



## mistik (13 Août 2012)

2 days in New York

--> Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Août 2012)

Batman.

Tu as déjà demandé une augmentation à ton boss ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2012)

Non.

A qui Steve Jobs a t-il fait appel pour réaliser le clip de lancement du Macintosh en 1984 ?


----------



## AntiShirt (15 Août 2012)

Chiat/Day si mes souvenirs sont bons..

Apple sans Steve Jobs: Apple a perdu un peu de sa magie ou cela ne changera rien ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Août 2012)

Qui sait ce qu'Apple serait devenu si Steve Jobs était encore en vie..

Tu as prévu de faire quoi aujourd'hui (15/08) ?


----------



## mistik (15 Août 2012)

Rien.

Et toi ?d


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2012)

Non plus.

As-tu peur de l'avion ?


----------



## AntiShirt (15 Août 2012)

A chaque fois la même appréhension au décollage, sinon non.

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2012)

Oui.

Connais-tu l'hymne national de ton pays par coeur ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Août 2012)

Oui, ne pas connaître la Marseillaise alors qu'on est français, c'est grave ...

Tu fais de la moto ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Août 2012)

Oui.

T'es en vacances ?


----------



## mistik (15 Août 2012)

Oui.

N'es-tu pas fatigué de poser des questions un 15 août ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2012)

Pas plus que d'habitude.

Tu utilises quoi pour regarder les vidéos sur ton Mac ?


----------



## difqonapple (15 Août 2012)

Vlc et quicktime principalement...

Et toi ?


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2012)

J'ai pas d'ordinateur

Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Août 2012)

Machine à écrire.

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2012)

Quicktime.

Tu es quelqu'un de confiant ?


----------



## difqonapple (15 Août 2012)

C'est ce que l'on dit de moi, mais je ne pense pas...

Les apparences sont-elles trop souvent trompeuses ?


----------



## mistik (15 Août 2012)

Trop souvent.

--> Disposes-tu d'une technique de relaxation que tu souhaiterais partager avec les autres ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Août 2012)

Plusieurs ! En vrac, une bonne cuite, une sieste, du yoga, glander...

Qu'as tu fait de relaxant aujourd'hui ?


----------



## mistik (15 Août 2012)

La lecture d'un bon livre.

--> Que penses-tu de la prise de position de l'Eglise catholique par rapport au mariage homosexuel ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Août 2012)

Qu'on se fait tous **culer, si ce n'est pas par un homme, c'est par la société 

Tu as des tendances kleptomanes ?


----------



## mistik (15 Août 2012)

Non, je ne le pense pas.

--> As-tu des tendances de petoman avéré ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2012)

Non, absolument pas.

Est-il exact que le toucher rectal ( doigt dans les fesses ) sert à dépister le cancer de la prostate ?


----------



## mistik (15 Août 2012)

Je te le dirai quand j'aurai 70 ans.

--> Et pour ce qui est des seins comment procède-t-on ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Août 2012)

Radio, palpation.


Lorsque tu écris, c'est illisible, ou tu as une belle écriture ?


----------



## Old Timer (16 Août 2012)

Illisible.


Croyez-vous à une guerre possible d'Israël contre l'Iran?


----------



## mistik (16 Août 2012)

Les Israéliens ont déjà par le passé (début des années 1980) rayé de la carte une centrale nucléaire que la France avait livré à l'Iran quelques semaines auparavant, donc oui c'est tout à fait possible. 

--> Que penses-tu de ces rébellions contre la puissance publique en banlieue (notamment à l'automne 2005, puis Strasbourg, Lyon, Amiens et autres villes de la métropole) ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Août 2012)

Que la Justice est trop souple, qu'il faudrait recréer le bagne et obliger ces types à reconstruire les biens qu'ils détruisent, avec des conditions de vie restreintes !
Ça c'est payer sa dette envers la société, et non rien foutre et se shooter aux somnifères en prison !

Tu préfères Disneyland ou le Parc d'Astérix ?


----------



## mistik (16 Août 2012)

Ni l'un ni l'autre.

--> Pourquoi certains cardinaux ont critiqué la rencontre d'Assise de 1986 comme étant un syncrétisme ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2012)

Je ne sais pas, quelque chose à voir avec des catholiques intégristes et le pape Jean Paul, je pense.

Peut-on débannir un membre ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Août 2012)

Après 30 ans seulement.


tu sais piloter un voilier ?


----------



## mistik (17 Août 2012)

Enfant  juste un tout petit petit petit bateau à voile 

--> Et toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Août 2012)

Non... 


skier peut être ?


----------



## mistik (17 Août 2012)

J'aime bien la neige mais cette année je me suis pris de passion pour la raquette en lieu et place du ski !

--> Pratiques-tu la raquette ? Parler de neige par ces temps caniculaires c'est pas mal non ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2012)

Non.

Tu fricotes souvent avec l'ennemi ?


----------



## Old Timer (17 Août 2012)

Oui, j'avoue posséder un PC Windows 7.


Est-ce un péché mortel?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Août 2012)

Windows Vista, oui mais 7 non, je l'aime bien.

Tu as essayé la beta de Windows 8 ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Août 2012)

Non. 


Sais tu ce qu'est un Sugus ?


----------



## difqonapple (17 Août 2012)

non...

C'est quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2012)

Pas la moindre idée.

Les nouilles cuisent au jus de canne, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## mistik (17 Août 2012)

Tu me poses une couille là, je ne sais pas !

--> Quelle est la particularité de la rivière appelée la Houille ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Août 2012)

Elle est noire 



3,14.....


Le sugus était un excellent bonbon suisse, (que jai mangé par centaine lorsque j'etais enfant) avant qu'il ne soit racheté par la pie qui chante


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2012)

L'hôtel 3.14 à Cannes est situé au coeur du Triangle d'Or

qu'en est-il de 5,25 ...


----------



## Powerdom (18 Août 2012)

Format de disquette, devenu obsolète. 



6.35 ?


----------



## Old Timer (18 Août 2012)

Munition du début de XXe siècle.


19-2 ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Août 2012)

C'est une série télé 


11 43 ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2012)

Calibre arme à feu. ?
 
-273,15 ?


----------



## difqonapple (18 Août 2012)

C'est froid XD
40,3399 ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2012)

Chaud.

Tu te refroidis comment ?


----------



## mistik (19 Août 2012)

En me regardant dans une glace !  --> aimes

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h19 ----------

En me regardant dans une glace ! --> aimes-tu les croisières ?


----------



## Old Timer (19 Août 2012)

Les courtes croisières seulement.



Aimez-vous les très long voyages en train?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2012)

Tout dépend de la destination.

Quelle est ta couleur favorite ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2012)

Le noir mat.

Ton plat favori ?


----------



## mistik (19 Août 2012)

Steak frites salade. 

--> Toute marque confondue quelle est celle qui fait battre ton cur voire te fait chanceler ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2012)

-- >Pas de marques préférées en fait.

-- > Serais-tu capable de monter seul un ordinateur de bureau pièces par pièces ?


----------



## mistik (19 Août 2012)

Oui, je le pense.

--> Serais-tu capable de monter les murs de ta maison &#8230; et le reste ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2012)

-- > Si on me fourni le fric et les matériaux...

Quelle est le nom de la boîte à repas traditionnelle japonaise ?


----------



## mistik (20 Août 2012)

Je ne sais pas mais sans doute un nom empruntant le terme "sushi"

--> As-tu vu ce film de 2009 intitulé "_Polar Storm_" ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2012)

Non.

Tu te places où habituellement dans une salle de cinéma ?


----------



## mistik (20 Août 2012)

Nulle part vu que je ne vais quasiment jamais au cinéma, mon cinéma c'est chez moi !

--> L'avenir économique de la France est-il forcément noir ?


----------



## Powerdom (20 Août 2012)

l'avenir nous le dira 


il faut plier une feuille de papier combien de fois pour faire la longueur terre lune ?


----------



## mistik (20 Août 2012)

Powerdom nous le dira.  Connais-tu le film Gattaca


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2012)

Non.

Tu joues à quoi en ce moment ?


----------



## Old Timer (20 Août 2012)

Au poker.
Pour la question du pliage la solution est 39 si la feuille à une épaisseur de 1 mm.


Êtes-vous amateur de jeux en ligne?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2012)

Oui.

As-tu une bonne hygiène de vie ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Août 2012)

J'ai joué pendant 2 ans et demi à Cabal Online, j'ai commencé Diablo 3 et LoL.

Tu supportes cette chaleur étouffante ?


----------



## mistik (20 Août 2012)

Il faut bien et je remarque que cette canicule est moins difficile à supporter dans ma contrée (du moins pour ceux ne travaillant pas près d'une source de chaleur tel un four) n'est pas aussi terrible qu'en 2003.  Vas-tu à la piscine, à la mer pour te refroidir un peu ?


----------



## Old Timer (21 Août 2012)

Ni l'un ni l'autre, j'ai la clim.


Pensez-vous que c'est anti-écolo?


----------



## difqonapple (21 Août 2012)

Un peu...mais ca se comprend aussi 

Quelle est la meilleur des bières pour toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Août 2012)

J'aime bien l'Affligem, la Leffe, la Despe.. et d'autres bières pas connus.

Vin blanc, rosé ou rouge ?


----------



## mistik (21 Août 2012)

Rouge, rosé, blanc  --> quelle est la couleur des yeux de ton/ta copain/copine ?


----------



## difqonapple (22 Août 2012)

haha la question à laquelle il ne faut pas se tromper 
C'est donc vert avec une pointe de bleu et de brun (approuvé par l'intéressée  )

Tu t'es déjà trompé à cette question ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Août 2012)

Crise de nerf, dispute, pleures, ... Moui :hein:

Tu aimerais avoir une voiture décapotable ?


----------



## codemfr (22 Août 2012)

Non, je roule trop pour le boulot.

Je fais 60000kms par an, et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2012)

Beaucoup moins.

Tu aimes le bowling ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Août 2012)

10 fois moins


tu aimes les grosses voitures ou les petites ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Août 2012)

Les grosses, j'ai de très longues jambes.. Il n'y a pas assez de place dans les citadines.

Les hommes conduisent mieux que les femmes ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2012)

Pas spécialement.

Conduisent-ils plus vite ?


----------



## Old Timer (22 Août 2012)

Plus maintenant.


On-t-ils plus d'accidents?


----------



## mistik (22 Août 2012)

Assurément, mais dans ce délire véhiculé elles pourraient bientôt dépasser les hommes (vous savez ceux avec un petit "h") !

--> La femme est-elle encore en 2012 l'avenir de l'homme (toujours avec un petit "h", car c'est un instrument plus tranchant &#8230; dans le vif du sujet assurément !)


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Août 2012)

Elle l'est déjà.

Ça te dit une petite bière après le boulot ?


----------



## difqonapple (23 Août 2012)

Toujours...meme si je suis étudiant 

Le vendredi soir c'est...


----------



## mistik (23 Août 2012)

poisson.

--> Le repos le dimanche pour les chrétiens, le samedi pour les juifs et le vendredi pour les ... ?


----------



## Powerdom (23 Août 2012)

Fonctionnaires 



la chose la plus compliquée que tu as du résoudre ?


----------



## mistik (23 Août 2012)

Petit je me demandais comment le Père Noël pourtant obèse pouvait-il passer à travers les conduits de cheminées ?

--> Et toi ?


----------



## difqonapple (24 Août 2012)

Comprendre les femmes....(j'y travaille encore)

A quel âge as tu arrêté de croire au père Noël ?


----------



## mistik (24 Août 2012)

Depuis Noël dernier &#8230; j'ai vu mon frère déposer un cadeau à mon nom sous le pied du sapin de Noël dans la salle à manger de mes parents. 

--> Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2012)

6 ans je crois bien.

Tu n'es quand même pas déçu de recevoir des cadeaux ?


----------



## LeProf (24 Août 2012)

Non, je n'en reçois pas ! 

Ton dernier achat compulsif ?


----------



## mistik (24 Août 2012)

Un slip à pois rouges car les petits poissons rouges évidemment !

--> Quel est le dernier achat que tu as amèrement regretté ?


----------



## Powerdom (25 Août 2012)

mountain lion.


week end peinard ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Août 2012)

Peinard avec Pinard ! 

Tu as suivi le procès d'Apple contre Samsung ?


----------



## mistik (25 Août 2012)

Non &#8230; à chacun sa merde ! :rose:

As-tu lu un roman (voire plusieurs cet été finissant) ?


----------



## LeProf (25 Août 2012)

Oui la trilogie "Le cercle de l'homme" de Maxime Chattam.

Preferes-tu le livre papier ou le livre numérique ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Août 2012)

J'ai une préférence pour les livres classiques, mais si j'ai une tablette, je l'utiliserai sans aucun doute.

Tu sais changer une roue de voiture ?


----------



## difqonapple (25 Août 2012)

oui 

Si tu vois une gentille damoiselle qui n'y arrive pas sur le bord de la route, tu t'arrêtes ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Août 2012)

Question piège ! Mais oui ! 

Tu sais jouer au poker ?


----------



## LeProf (25 Août 2012)

Non

Fais-tu des paris en ligne ?


----------



## difqonapple (25 Août 2012)

Jamais !

Es tu chanceux ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Août 2012)

Jamais ! :hein:

Tu crois que les gens changent une fois qu'ils sont devenus riche ?


----------



## difqonapple (25 Août 2012)

Sans aucun doute oui...

Tu changerais si tu étais riche ?


----------



## mistik (25 Août 2012)

Sachant que comme dit plus haut "_les gens changent une fois qu'ils sont devenus riche_", que je suis une personne (une sorte de "_gens_") donc oui je changerais si je devenais riche.

--> Si l'on est malchanceux aux jeux est-ce notamment par l'épargne que l'on devient riche ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Août 2012)

Oui, et en sachant bien investir.

Tu dors bien la nuit ?


----------



## mistik (27 Août 2012)

Non, car je rêve à mes investissements du lendemain ! 

--> A quelle heure te couches-tu habituellement ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Août 2012)

À cette heure-ci d'habitude.

À quelle heure tu te lèves ?


----------



## difqonapple (28 Août 2012)

vers les 8H30.

Et toi ?


----------



## shogun HD (28 Août 2012)

moi je suis en vacances 

quel est le meilleur DJ ?


----------



## FlnY (28 Août 2012)

deadmaus. Incontestablement.

Quelle est la plus belle destination de vacances ?


----------



## Old Timer (28 Août 2012)

Pour moi c'est Charlevoix.



Et pour vous?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2012)

En Bretagne.

Tu choisis quoi comme moyen de transport ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Août 2012)

L'avion.

Tu aimerais monter à bord du A380 ?


----------



## difqonapple (28 Août 2012)

Bien sur 

Le kayak c'est mieux seule ou à deux ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Août 2012)

À deux, le travail d'équipe, ça renforce les liens.

Tu as déjà fait du saut à l'élastique ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2012)

Non.

Tu as déjà fait du deltaplane ?


----------



## difqonapple (28 Août 2012)

Non plus

Parachute ?


----------



## mistik (28 Août 2012)

Pas du tout.

--> Que faire contre l'ennui ?


----------



## difqonapple (28 Août 2012)

je trouve un truc à faire.

Quel truc pour toi ?


----------



## DOuggy (28 Août 2012)

Répondre à des questions inutiles.
Combien de maîtresses aurais-tu sans macgénération?


----------



## mistik (28 Août 2012)

Aucune  question ennuyeuse 

--> Comment procèdes-tu pour demander une augmentation à ton patron ?


----------



## LeProf (29 Août 2012)

Mon patron, c'est l'état... donc pas moyen de négocier !!

Aimes-tu ton dentiste ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Août 2012)

Autant que mon médecin traitant.

Ton compositeur de musique de film préféré ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Août 2012)

Je dirais Hans Zimmer


tu penses quoi du 21 12 2012 ?


----------



## LeProf (29 Août 2012)

Un jour comme un autre...

Quel jour de la semaine préfères-tu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Août 2012)

Vendredi !

Et toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Août 2012)

Idem

Tu es rentré de vacance depuis longtemps ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Août 2012)

J'ai repris le boulot mardi. En fait je devais rentrer lundi mais je me suis gouré de date :mouais::love:

Beaucoup de mails à ton arrivée au taf ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Août 2012)

Plein comme d'hab...

Tu prépares la rentrée scolaire ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Août 2012)

Non, non, j'ai quitté l'école au siècle dernier. :love:

Quels sont tes souvenirs d'école les plus anciens ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Août 2012)

Ecole primaire, CP, le décès d'un camarade :sick:

Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Août 2012)

Maternelle, odeurs de pâte à modeler, lait fraise, sieste 

En parlant de sieste, ça me donne envie de dormir. T'es bien réveillé ce matin ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Août 2012)

Ouais depuis 6h...

Justement, fais tu la sieste ?


----------



## Powerdom (30 Août 2012)

Non


tu récupères ou tu jettes ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Août 2012)

Je jettes ou je donne à Emmaus.

Pourquoi ?  Toi,  tu fais partis des gens qui garde tout ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Août 2012)

Non, je jette et je donne autour de moi.

Bien mangé ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2012)

Oui.

Tu écoutes quoi comme station de radio ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Août 2012)

FIP très souvent, et aussi des webradios au hasard

As tu l'habitude ?


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2012)

jamais. et pourtant je pourrais écouter mon Philou.

Tu as déjà été invité ?


----------



## mistik (30 Août 2012)

oui  est-ce exceptionnel ?

--> As-tu déjà marché dans la rue ??? ^^


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Août 2012)

Oui

La route des vacances a été longue pour toi ?


----------



## mistik (31 Août 2012)

Non.

--> Ces derniers jours, a-t-il tonné et plu chez toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Août 2012)

Oh oui !

Ton département d'habitation, manque-t-il d'eau actuellement ?


----------



## mistik (31 Août 2012)

Non.

Et toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Août 2012)

Non

As tu déjà conduit une voiture de sport ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Août 2012)

Non, pas à ma connaissance. Faut dire qu'ici, on ne boit pas que de l'eau 

31 août, sommes nous encore en été ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Août 2012)

Oui, malgré 15°C ce matin...

Quelle température fait-il chez toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Août 2012)

Beau et chaud, p'tit tour à la plage ce midi.

Aimes tu les glaces italiennes ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Août 2012)

Bof.

As tu visité la cité de le mer à Cherbourg ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Août 2012)

Non, mais j'aimerai bien.

Tu aimes aller à la plage ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Août 2012)

oui, je trouve cela agréable.

Aimes tu nager ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Août 2012)

Plus ou moins.

Plage ou rivière pour te baigner ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Août 2012)

Plage.

As-u vu le film "Du vent dans mes mollets" ?


----------



## FlnY (31 Août 2012)

non.

as tu vu le film 'La plage' ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Août 2012)

Non.

Vas tu au cinéma durant tes congés d'été ?


----------



## difqonapple (31 Août 2012)

Non, presque jamais d'ailleurs 

Es tu un "festivalier" ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Août 2012)

Pas du tout.

Qu'attends tu de 2013 ?


----------



## Powerdom (31 Août 2012)

du mieux !


tu as fait le plein depuis la baisse ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Août 2012)

Non

Qu'en penses tu de cette baisse ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Août 2012)

Que le gouvernement veut nous faire croire qu'il branle quelque chose.

Tu aimes la France ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Août 2012)

Oui

Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Août 2012)

Profondément, mais je regrette la France d'antan sur certains points.

Tu bois beaucoup de café ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Août 2012)

Un cappucino de temps en temps.

Es tu machine à rosette ou mini-percoalteur ?


----------



## Powerdom (1 Septembre 2012)

Perco


Pain grillé à déjeuner ?


----------



## mistik (1 Septembre 2012)

Non.

Que ferais-tu d'extraordinaire pour séduire une femme ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Septembre 2012)

Rien.

Tartine ou biscotte ?


----------



## mistik (1 Septembre 2012)

Ni l'une ou l'autre.

--> Bourgogne ou Bordeaux ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Septembre 2012)

Ni l'un, ni l'autre.

Blanc ou rouge.


----------



## mistik (1 Septembre 2012)

Rosé.

--> Aimes-tu les fruits et légumes ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Septembre 2012)

Ça dépend des fruits et des légumes.

Tu préfères ta viande bleue, saignante, à point ou cramée ?


----------



## difqonapple (1 Septembre 2012)

Avec une pointe de rose. Donc entre saingnante et à point 
ps: On ne dit pas cramé mais "bien cuit" 

Aimes tu les sushis ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Septembre 2012)

J'adore 

Tu manges souvent au resto ?


----------



## difqonapple (1 Septembre 2012)

Non. Mais quand j'y vais je me vais plaisir.

Quel est ton style de musique ?


----------



## mistik (1 Septembre 2012)

Je n'en ai pas.

--> Quelle est ta marque de voiture préférée ?


----------



## Suzumebachi (1 Septembre 2012)

BMW

Tu aimes les allemandes ? ^^


----------



## mistik (1 Septembre 2012)

Les blondes à forte poitrine et aux yeux bleus allemandes ou pas pourquoi pas.

--> Quelle est ta marque de vélo préférée ?


----------



## DOuggy (1 Septembre 2012)

Peugeot, je suis un patriote moi. Même si j'ai un faible pour les fermières danoises, j'avoue.
Tu aimes le charme campagnard?


----------



## difqonapple (1 Septembre 2012)

Trop 

Tu fais de la course à pied ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Septembre 2012)

À petite dose, je suis un gars de la ville 

Ton plat préféré ?


----------



## mistik (1 Septembre 2012)

Ça dépend mais par exemple steak frites salade.

--> Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2012)

- khatchapouri

- Quels sujets de conversation intéressent les femmes ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Septembre 2012)

Bonne question ! Je sais pas. 

Tu viens juste de rejoindre le forum ?


----------



## mistik (2 Septembre 2012)

Il y a quelques mois donc oui.

--> Que fais-tu de beau ce dimanche ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2012)

Belle glande.

Tu prends des douches ou des bains ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Septembre 2012)

Douche.

Gant de toilette ou savon dans la main.


----------



## difqonapple (2 Septembre 2012)

Dans la main.

Tu regardes la course de F1 ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Septembre 2012)

Oui, mais départ et arrivée, le reste me fait bailler.

Que fais tu comme sport ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2012)

Du basket.

Tu suis l'actualité internationale ?


----------



## difqonapple (2 Septembre 2012)

Un peu oui.

Qu'en retiens tu d'intéressant ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Septembre 2012)

rien...


tu sais tes tables de multiplications ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Septembre 2012)

Oui.

Tu sais réciter l'alphabet à l'envers ?


----------



## difqonapple (2 Septembre 2012)

OUI MONSIEUR  (tebahpla )

A quoi sa sert ?


----------



## mistik (2 Septembre 2012)

A rien !

--> D'ailleurs, pourquoi poser cette question ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Septembre 2012)

Ben oui, je suis d'accord avec toi !

Mais pourquoi poser cette question ?


----------



## mistik (3 Septembre 2012)

Afin que l'on s'interroge sur le c'est pas donc !

--> Que vas-tu manger de bon ce midi ?


----------



## difqonapple (3 Septembre 2012)

Pain...

Et ce soir ?


----------



## Powerdom (3 Septembre 2012)

Pâtes saumon


tu écoutes souvent la radio ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Septembre 2012)

Quand je suis en voiture.

Quel genre de musique almes tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2012)

Le rock.

Quelle est ta dernière idée géniale ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Septembre 2012)

J'en ai jamais.

Et toi ?


----------



## difqonapple (3 Septembre 2012)

Ca m'arrive....

Tu connais un somnambule ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Septembre 2012)

Non.

Connais tu un spasmophile ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2012)

No.

As-tu déjà fait l'objet d'une arrestation ?


----------



## mistik (3 Septembre 2012)

Oui et non, en fait il s'agissait d'un contrôle de police avec fouille corporelle dans la rue mais sans arrestation à la clef.

--> As-tu déjà rencontré dans la rue une vedette de cinéma, du petit écran, un homme / une femme politique ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Septembre 2012)

Oui.

Si cela avait été le cas pour toi, quel aurait été ta réaction ?


----------



## mistik (4 Septembre 2012)

Aucune réaction.

--> Que prépares-tu pour ce week-end qui s'annonce ensoleillé ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Septembre 2012)

Vente de mon MBP, invitation à une fête, sieste, plage.

J'ai l'impression que tout le monde dort au boulot. C'est comment chez toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Septembre 2012)

Pareil.

TU vas à la plage à Lorient ! En tenu de plongée non ?


----------



## difqonapple (5 Septembre 2012)

Non...pas à lorient 

Tu prends des somnifères ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Septembre 2012)

de temps en temps.

Toi tu les prends au boulot ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Septembre 2012)

Je me rendors dès que j'arrive au boulot :love:

As-tu souvent changé d'employeur ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Septembre 2012)

2 fois en 20 ans, je suis assez fidèle.

et toi ?


----------



## Neyres (5 Septembre 2012)

Travail à mon compte.

le 12 septembre tu regarde la keynote ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Septembre 2012)

Non.

Que fais tu comme boulot ?


----------



## mistik (5 Septembre 2012)

Un boulot mal payé.

--> Quel est ton souvenir de vacances le plus marquant cet été ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Septembre 2012)

J'ai eu un accident de vélo, un taxi m'a renversé.

Tu as regardé le reportage sur la Scientologie sur M6 dimanche soir ?


----------



## mistik (5 Septembre 2012)

Non, mais je pense qu'il est bon financièrement d'être un cadre de cette "église" sectaire.

--> As-tu pris de bonnes résolutions pour cette fin d'année 2012 ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Septembre 2012)

Non. 


Quel aliment aimes tu le moins ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2012)

Les épinards ...

Quelle viennoiserie est ta préférée ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Septembre 2012)

Le Kouign Amann, enfin si on peut appeler cet amas de beurre et de sucre une viennoiserie 

Grignotes tu dans la journée ?


----------



## difqonapple (6 Septembre 2012)

Non.

C'est toi qui cuisine ?


----------



## mistik (6 Septembre 2012)

Oui.

As-tu une femme de ménage ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Septembre 2012)

Non, pour le prix que ça coute, je préfère le faire moi-même

Tu arrives souvent en retard au boulot ?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Septembre 2012)

Jamais. 


Tu t'intéresses à la politique ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Septembre 2012)

Très peu.

Que lis tu ces jours-ci ?


----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2012)

Ce forum.

--> As-tu déjà eu recours à une voyante ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Septembre 2012)

Non.

Qu'en penses tu (des voyant(e)s ?


----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2012)

Pas du bien.

--> Que penses-tu des malvoyants ?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Septembre 2012)

rien

qui est Olvido Hormigos ?


----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2012)

Un quelqu'un et sans doute pas une quelqu'une.

--> As-tu connu l'époque du dessin animé "Goldorak" ?


----------



## Suzumebachi (7 Septembre 2012)

J'étais trop jeune pour regarder ça quand ça passait à la tv

=> Parles-tu des langues étrangères ?


----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2012)

Oui mais bon on dira que c'est vite dit ! 

--> Quelle langue aimerais-tu pratiquer ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Septembre 2012)

Le Russe, j'aimerai bien parler couramment le russe.

Qu'est ce qui est, selon toi, mieux avant ?


----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2012)

Avant j'étais plus jeune et ça compte ! 

--> Qu'est-ce que tu préfères aujourd'hui par rapport au siècle précédent ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Septembre 2012)

La technologie  

Est-ce que ça fait de moi un geek ?


----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2012)

Non. Mais rappelle-toi que l'être humain a marché sur la Lune en 1969 (l'année érotique du siècle précédent) avec très peu de technologie.

--> Habites-tu en maison, en appartement ou sous les ponts ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Septembre 2012)

En appartement, j'ai vu sur tout Paris.

Tu fais quoi ce samedi ?


----------



## mistik (8 Septembre 2012)

Courses et shopping.

--> Barbecue demain ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Septembre 2012)

Je ne fais jamais de barbecue. Trop chiant. 


Cigarettes ou cigares ?





À propos de Olvido.


----------



## Suzumebachi (8 Septembre 2012)

Ni l'un ni l'autre c'est mauvais pour la santé 

=> As-tu vu la finale de secret story ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2012)

Non.

Tu aimes le gaspacho ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Septembre 2012)

Pas du tout, je n'aime pas ça.

Tu aimes la sardine ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Septembre 2012)

Oui avec du pain frais et du beurre. 


En musique plutôt classique ou electro pop ?


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Septembre 2012)

les deux mon capitaines

plutôt blonde ou brune ?


----------



## mistik (8 Septembre 2012)

Blonde.

--> Plutôt jeune ou mature ?


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Septembre 2012)

Je ne sais pas s'il y a des bières jeunes ou matures

Tu danses la polka ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Septembre 2012)

Non, je ne sais pas danser.

Tu supportes bien l'alcool ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Septembre 2012)

Un peu, l'atavisme Breton peut-être :love:

Aimes-tu les digestifs ?


----------



## mistik (9 Septembre 2012)

Non ça m'est indigeste.  --> As-tu peur de la foule ?


----------



## difqonapple (9 Septembre 2012)

Ca dépend laquelle xD

Es tu un bon catholique ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

Non.

Tu aimes Les Simpson ?


----------



## Adélaïde (9 Septembre 2012)

_
Tu aimes Les Simpson ?_


Non.

Te souviens tu de ce que tu faisais le 11 septembre 2001 ?


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Septembre 2012)

J'étais à l'étude, et les surveillants nous ont convoqués à voir le JT......

Tu faisais quoi le 12 septembre 2001 ??


----------



## mistik (9 Septembre 2012)

Je cueillais des champignons.

--> Que faisais-tu le 36 du mois dernier ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Septembre 2012)

Je glandais au quai des orfèvres.

Dur dur ce lundi ?


----------



## difqonapple (10 Septembre 2012)

Toujours en vacances donc non xD

Champignons des bois ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Septembre 2012)

Jamais chez moi !

Ca te manque pas le Bar ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2012)

Un peu.

Tu aimes le ping pong ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Septembre 2012)

Ça va, c'est sympa.

Tu sais jouer au tennis ?


----------



## difqonapple (10 Septembre 2012)

Non...

Badminton ?


----------



## mistik (10 Septembre 2012)

Non.

--> Karaoké ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Septembre 2012)

Seulement avec des sourds ! 

Tu portes des lunettes de soleil quand il fait beau ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Septembre 2012)

Parfois oui, et aussi parfois le dimanche 

Tu dors bien en ce moment ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2012)

na je dors pas sinon jrepondrai pas ^^

pourquoi tu accorde ces 2 minutes de ta vie a répondre a ces questions sans queue ni tete?


----------



## difqonapple (11 Septembre 2012)

Parce que....ben j'aime perdre mon tps stupidement.

Le tps c'est de l'argent ?


----------



## Ardienn (11 Septembre 2012)

Tant que les carottes ne sont pas cuites, oui. 

Plutôt "un tiens vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras" ou "quitte ou double" ?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Septembre 2012)

un tiens.


belote ou tarot ?


----------



## difqonapple (11 Septembre 2012)

Belote

Football ou politique ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Septembre 2012)

Aucun des deux.

La politique, c'est un peu du football ?


----------



## fabien95 (11 Septembre 2012)

exactement tout est une question d'argent 

question : pourquoi achete tu apple ?????


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2012)

Parce que j'aime bien les produits.

Tu fais quoi quand t'ennuies ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Septembre 2012)

Je rêvasse. Les gens n'aiment plus s'ennuyer, en ont peur.
Je peux passer des heures collé à la vitre du wagon et regarder, gambader, imaginer la vie des gens que tu vois quand tu passes dans les gares... et sans l'iPod dans les esgourdes.

Le silence te met-il mal à l'aise ?


----------



## mistik (11 Septembre 2012)

Je me noie dans l'alcool 

--> Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Septembre 2012)

Ça m'arrive aussi.

Tu prends quoi les lendemains douloureux ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2012)

De l'eau en général.

Eau pétillante ou pas ?


----------



## mistik (11 Septembre 2012)

Complètement plate, toujours !

--> Ballon rond ou ovale ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2012)

Ballon rond.

Pain grillé ou pas ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Septembre 2012)

Toasted bien sur 

Bain ou douche ?


----------



## mistik (11 Septembre 2012)

Douche.

--> Plutôt Peugeot-Citröen ou Renault-Nissan ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Septembre 2012)

Citröen pour son renouveau et Nissan pour son originalité.
Peugeot se traine, Renault reste en retrait pour son design mais fait de très bon moteur.

--> Rolls Royce ou Bentley ?


----------



## mistik (11 Septembre 2012)

Rolls Royce what else ?

--> Patriote ou traitre ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Septembre 2012)

Patriote.

Les riches français quitteront la France si le gouvernement taxe 75% de leur revenue ?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Septembre 2012)

Pour être mi français mi suisse, il me semble qu'ils n'ont pas attendu cette loi !


Tu sais raconter des histoires drôles ?


----------



## fabien95 (11 Septembre 2012)

oui mais j'ai pas envie !!!


tu fais quoi demain à 9h04 ???


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Septembre 2012)

Je serai en cours depuis 4 minutes.

Tu vas suivre la keynote demain ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Septembre 2012)

En partie sans doute. 


Tu as changé de voiture récemment ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Septembre 2012)

Non. Ma vieille Audi 80 tient bon.

As-tu une moto ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2012)

Non.

Tu aimes la trottinette ?


----------



## mistik (12 Septembre 2012)

Non, je ne crois pas.

--> Commanderas-tu immédiatement l'iPhone 5 même sans avoir attendu quelques jours le temps que les spécialistes le testent et de le voir tel qu'il est dans une boutique ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Septembre 2012)

non je vais conserver mon 4 encore quelques temps.


tu arriverais a te passer de ton informatique ou tu es totalement accro ?


----------



## mistik (12 Septembre 2012)

Malheureusement je suis totalement accro Docteur ?

--> Fais-tu de la voile l'été ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2012)

Non mais j'aimerai bien.

Tu te voiles l'été ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Septembre 2012)

Non, je me dévoile.

Aimes tu le changement des saisons ?


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Septembre 2012)

Oui

Aimes tu l'hiver ?


----------



## mistik (12 Septembre 2012)

Oui si neige en station, non si neige en ville excepté toutefois à Noël !

--> Travailles-tu tôt demain ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Septembre 2012)

Purée oui, dès 8 heures j'y suis.

Mais dis donc, fait super beau ici, et chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (13 Septembre 2012)

Merdique.

--> Que manges-tu ce midi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Septembre 2012)

Je me suis fait un sandwich thon.

Tu as déjà donné ton sang ?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Septembre 2012)

Oui, pas qu'a des moustiques !


Tu es croyant ?


----------



## mistik (13 Septembre 2012)

J'ai déjà du mal à croire en moi alors non ! 

--> Crois-tu à un monde meilleur sans moustiques tigres l'été ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Septembre 2012)

oui !

mais s'il ya des moustiques, c'est qu'ils doivent être utile ?


----------



## difqonapple (14 Septembre 2012)

Comme presque tous ce qui est sur terre oui....

Crois tu au calendrier Maya ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Septembre 2012)

Déjà que celui d'la poste 

Quoi de prévu ce week-end ?


----------



## mistik (14 Septembre 2012)

Le soleil par les météorologues ! 

--> Quoi de neuf Docteur ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Septembre 2012)

Je suis crevé ! 

Tu es pragmatique ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Septembre 2012)

Oui assez. 


Tu as peur dans le noir en pleine forêt ?


----------



## mistik (14 Septembre 2012)

Oui surtout à Chevaline.

--> As-tu peur de ton ombre ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Septembre 2012)

Il m'accompagne depuis ma naissance, alors non pas du tout.

Tu sais faire des tours de magie ?


----------



## mistik (14 Septembre 2012)

J'ai su.

--> Jusqu'où irais-tu pour faire plaisir à tes enfants ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Septembre 2012)

Je n'ai pas de gosse, mais je pense que je leur offrirai la peluche géante Mickey comme celui que j'ai eu quand j'étais enfant.

Ton film préféré ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2012)

Le Parrain.

Tu aimes le whisky ?


----------



## mistik (15 Septembre 2012)

Non.

--> Aimes-tu les kiwis ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Septembre 2012)

oui.

Es tu nostalgique ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Septembre 2012)

Oui, forcément ! On s'accroche tous à nos souvenirs.

Tu chantes bien ?


----------



## mistik (16 Septembre 2012)

Ha, ha, mais à vous faire pisser de rire !

--> Chantes-tu dans ta salle de bains ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2012)

Je ne préfère pas.

Tu as combien de titres dans ta bibliothèque iTunes ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Septembre 2012)

Plein.

Quelle genre de musique aimes tu ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Septembre 2012)

Electro pop, dubstep. 


Vin blanc ou rouge ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Septembre 2012)

--> Rosé.

Tu as déjà gouté le vin australien ?


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Septembre 2012)

Non 

Tu manges des oursins ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Septembre 2012)

Non.

Fais tu ton pain toi même ?


----------



## mistik (16 Septembre 2012)

Plus maintenant.

--> Utilises-tu une tondeuse en lieu et place d'un rendez-vous payant chez le coiffeur ?


----------



## difqonapple (16 Septembre 2012)

Non, trop court sinon xD

Et tu as une tondeuse (à gazon) chez toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Septembre 2012)

Non, je vis en appartement.

Tu as ton permis de conduire depuis combien de temps ?


----------



## difqonapple (16 Septembre 2012)

J'espère avoir le théorique demain xD

Pourquoi as tu voulu conduire ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Septembre 2012)

C'est utile d'avoir le permis.

T'en penses quoi des voitures sans permis ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Septembre 2012)

J'espère en avoir jamais besoin !


Ton livre préfèré ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Septembre 2012)

"Le cycle de Tschaï" de Jack Vance

Ton dernier coup de coeur au cinéma ?


----------



## mistik (17 Septembre 2012)

Aucun.

--> Quel est le meilleur souvenir de tes dernières vacances ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Septembre 2012)

Mes derniers "vrais" vacances remontent en 2007, j'étais en Australie. Depuis, je fais que bosser pendant l'été.

Tu crois qu'Apple va sortir l'année prochaine un iPhone 5S (même design que le 5 avec une puce A6X) ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Septembre 2012)

Si on en croit l'adage jamais deux sans trois, je dirais oui !


Qui a été surnommée : la pompe funèbre ?


----------



## mistik (17 Septembre 2012)

Marguerite Jeanne Japy épouse Steinheil  maîtresse du PDR Félix Faure 

--> Comment a-t-on délimité l'endroit à Lyon où le PDR Sadi Carnot a été assassiné ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Septembre 2012)

Aucune idée !

Avec de l'adhésif jaune et noir ?


----------



## difqonapple (18 Septembre 2012)

Je pense bien...

Pour quoi faire ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Septembre 2012)

Pour délimiter la zone et éloigner les curieux.

As-tu vu les photos de Kate Middleton ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Septembre 2012)

Non, enfin pas celle dont tu parles !


Tu lis le canard enchaîné ?


----------



## mistik (18 Septembre 2012)

Non, même pas contre ma volonté, enchaîné !

--> Lis-tu l'horoscope ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Septembre 2012)

Non.

Le tien est comment aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Septembre 2012)

Je sais pas.

Tu as lu ce fil en entier ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Septembre 2012)

Non pas vraiment, je picore de ci, de là...

Aimes tu picoler ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Septembre 2012)

Sur le coup oui, mais le lendemain, je regrette d'avoir picoler.

Tu achètes souvent sur internet ?


----------



## mistik (19 Septembre 2012)

Régulièrement.

--> Alors que les notaires n'ont pas le monopole des successions, pourquoi faut-il obligatoirement passer par eux afin d'obtenir un certificat dhérédité ou acte de notoriété ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Septembre 2012)

Je ne sais pas du tout...

C'est quoi la réponse ?



J'aimerais bien aussi la réponse concernant Sadi Carnot. J'ai rien trouvé sur internet..


----------



## mistik (19 Septembre 2012)

Cela semble évident, se faire encore un peu plus de pognon &#8230; il y en a marre de ces restes d'Ancien Régime &#8230; Mon système judiciaire idéal serait l'existence de deux seules entités : d'un côté les *Avocats* (avec des spécialisations selon le centre d'intérêt de l'homme/femme de loi dans le droit civil, droit pénal, droit commercial, droit social, droit fiscal, droit du recouvrement et donc supprimer cet auxiliaire de justice qu'est l'Huissier de Justice, etc.) et de l'autre les *Magistrats* &#8230; avec possibilité de passer de l'une à l'autre et donc s'aventurer du côté du secteur libéral (les Avocats) puis du côté du secteur public (la Magistrature).

--> Que penses-tu du futur projet de loi (Gouvernement français) concernant le droit de vote des étrangers non ressortissants de l'Union européenne au regard des manifestations récentes qui semblent trahir un certain manque de laïcité ainsi qu'une méconnaissance des Libertés publiques fondamentales ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Septembre 2012)

Il faut un projet de loi pour regarder les manifestations qui trahissent une méconnaissance fondamentale. 


iOS 6 est installé ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Septembre 2012)

Non, encore 6 heures d'attente ! C'est super long à télécharger 

À ton avis, iOS 6.1 mettra longtemps avant de sortir ?


----------



## mistik (20 Septembre 2012)

Je ne sais pas mais ce que je sais c'est que je vais attendre un peu et lire les commentaires de ceux qui auront installé iOS 6 avant de le faire moi-même sur mon iP4 car je ne souhaite pas avoir comme "gain" un ralentissement général de mon iPhone 4 !

--> Comment agis-tu face à des personnes problématiques ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Septembre 2012)

J'essaie de les ignorer à maximum jusqu'à ce que je pète un câble.

Tu es colérique ?


----------



## Powerdom (20 Septembre 2012)

Absolument pas. 


3 heures téléchargement et installation comprise pour installer iOS 6. Qui dit Mieux ?


----------



## esv^^ (20 Septembre 2012)

Pas moi.

Sur quel iDevice?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Septembre 2012)

Sur iPhone 4S



Powerdom a dit:


> Absolument pas.
> 
> 3 heures téléchargement et installation comprise pour installer iOS 6. Qui dit Mieux ?



8h de téléchargement, j'ai laissé l'iMac allumé toute la nuit ... Et je suis un peu déçu par cet iOS 

Tu as quel fournisseur d'accès internet ?


----------



## esv^^ (20 Septembre 2012)

Je switche entre Orange et Free!

Que penses tu de la 4G?


----------



## mistik (20 Septembre 2012)

Que c'est l'évolution normale.

--> A quoi penses-tu à cet instant précis ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Septembre 2012)

À une fille que j'apprécie.

Tu aimes ta viande comment ?


----------



## mistik (21 Septembre 2012)

Cuite à point.

--> Quel est ton programme pour la journée ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Septembre 2012)

Boulot, boulot, boulot, et apéro ce midi 

Pour une généralisation des week-ends de 3 jours ?


----------



## mistik (21 Septembre 2012)

Et avec une semaine de 20 heures ^^

--> A quand remonte ta dernière année d'école/collège/lycée ?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Septembre 2012)

École d'agriculture . 1981...


il pleut chez toi. Ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (21 Septembre 2012)

Oui.

--> Que fais-tu ce week-end ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Septembre 2012)

Je sors voir des amis.

Tu fais la grasse mat' le samedi matin ?


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Septembre 2012)

Jamais.

Es tu bricoleur ?


----------



## esv^^ (22 Septembre 2012)

Uniquement sur quelques Ordis...

-> Un Hobby?


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Septembre 2012)

Bricolage (justement  )

Que fais tu pour te détendre ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Septembre 2012)

Je lis. 

Et toi tu lis quoi en ce moment?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Septembre 2012)

Je viens de lire un article sur MacG.

Tu lis rapidement ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2012)

Oui.

Tu aimes le sirop d'érable ?


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Septembre 2012)

J'ai jamais vraiment goûté.


Aimes tu les Faritas ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Septembre 2012)

J'adore ! 

Tu prends beaucoup de photos avec ton smartphone ?


----------



## mistik (22 Septembre 2012)

Non et ni d'ailleurs avec un appareil photo.

--> Réalises-tu des vidéos avec ton smartphone ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Septembre 2012)

mistik a dit:


> Non et ni d'ailleurs avec un appareil photo.
> 
> --> Réalises-tu des vidéos avec ton smartphone ?



La dernière fois c'était quand le Tour de France est passé dans ma ville. 

T'aimes le cyclisme ou tu supportes pour faire plaisir à un proche?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2012)

Non je n'ai pas cette contrainte .

Tu te couches vers quelle heure le soir ?


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Septembre 2012)

22h30 environ

Tu vis seul ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Septembre 2012)

Plus ou moins, je retourne de temps en temps chez mes parents.

Et toi ?


----------



## mistik (22 Septembre 2012)

Non, mais j'ai une corde à mon cou toutefois je n'ai pas encore de chaîne (_ni d'alliance_).

--> A quelle heure sonneront les douze coups de minuit ?


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Septembre 2012)

minuit ?

Que penses tu de la recherche sur le gaz de schiste actuellement en France ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (23 Septembre 2012)

Je préfèrerais qu'on s'occupe du pétrole Guyanais et des terres rares de la Réunion. Mais bon ^^

Et donc, vous pensez qu'on peut être moins dépendant des Chinois et pays de l'OPEP avec ça ? ^^


----------



## mistik (23 Septembre 2012)

Non car si les réserves sont telles qu'on l'espère dans ces régions-là, alors la Guyane et l'île de la Réunion demanderont leur indépendance.

--> Que penses-tu de la Révolution verte telle que pratiquée notamment en Inde ?


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Septembre 2012)

Pas d'avis.

Etes vous écologiste ?


----------



## difqonapple (23 Septembre 2012)

Je ne me définis pas en tant que tel mais j'ai des pensées écolo oui.

A quoi servent les Moustiques ?


----------



## mistik (23 Septembre 2012)

A se faire passer pour des tigres.

--> Etes-vous imbu d'idées humanitaires ?


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Septembre 2012)

Plein ! :rateau:

Qu'est ce qu'une idée humanitaire ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Septembre 2012)

Un idée pour améliorer notre sort.

Qu'est-ce qu'une idée ?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Septembre 2012)

Je sais pas ! :sleep:

Gifi a des idées de génie, mais sont elles si géniales que cela ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Septembre 2012)

Gifi ! J'en sais rien. Le plie-linge qu'ils vendent à 4 &#8364; est super pratique, mais je ne suis pas sûr que l'idée viennent de chez eux.

Achètes-tu chez Lidl ?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Septembre 2012)

Pour me dépanner.

Fais tu tes courses par internet ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Septembre 2012)

Non, jamais essayé.

Ne penses-tu pas que les courses par Internet créent des problèmes au niveau de l'emploi des caissières ?


----------



## mistik (24 Septembre 2012)

Je n'ai pas d'opinion très arrêtée à ce sujet si ce n'est que c'est le sens inévitable de notre société consumériste. 

--> Aimerais-tu quitter l'Europe pour connaître une autre société plutôt zen et y refaire ta vie ?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Septembre 2012)

Pourquoi pas.

Mais où trouver une société zen ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Septembre 2012)

Les cantons dit primitif. (n'est-ce pas Albert ?)


Il y a des souris dans ta maison ?


----------



## mistik (24 Septembre 2012)

En tout cas pas de souris grises !

--> Quelle est ta façon de te ressourcer lorsque le besoin s'en fait ressentir ?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Septembre 2012)

Je me saoule !

Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Septembre 2012)

Idem, l'alcool, la solution à tous nos problèmes mais aussi la source..

Ta boisson préférée ?


----------



## fabien95 (25 Septembre 2012)

le rhum Bacardi !!!! 

aimes tu les kinder bueno ??


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Septembre 2012)

La friandise pour Tennisman ? Non !

Te considères tu comme "gros" ou "enveloppé" ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Septembre 2012)

Non, le syndrome Obélix ne me taquine pas trop.

Que penses-tu des derniers albums d'Astérix et Obélix ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Septembre 2012)

Je ne lis plus les Astérix depuis longtemps.

Tu préfères Tintin ou Astérix ?


----------



## fabien95 (25 Septembre 2012)

TINTIN !

tu préfères Milou ou Idéfix ????


----------



## Powerdom (25 Septembre 2012)

Je ne peux pas partager !


Sans tricher tu sais écrire le nom de l'auteur du rouge et noir ?


----------



## mistik (25 Septembre 2012)

Oui, mais préfères-tu que je l'écrive en *rouge* ou en *noir* ? --> Stendhal

--> Connais-tu le nom de l'auteur des 137 &#339;uvres composant La Comédie humaine ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Septembre 2012)

Ma prof de français nous tannait avec ce foutu Balzac. Très mauvais souvenir de lui 

Tu aimes l'art ?


----------



## mistik (25 Septembre 2012)

Je m'adore car je suis une uvre d'art à part entière donc oui j'aime l'art ! 

--> Aimes-tu déconner ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Septembre 2012)

Oui, tout le temps ! 

Tu as de l'humour ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2012)

Oui

Tu es quelqu'un de médisant ?


----------



## mistik (26 Septembre 2012)

Médisant, méprisable, ordurier, salopard, un peu tout quoi !

--> Que faire contre la méchanceté ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Septembre 2012)

Alors Vador est toujours le troisième plus grand méchant du cinéma?


----------



## mistik (26 Septembre 2012)

Je ne sais pas, en tout cas Adolf Hitler est le 1er d'entre eux.

--> Que penses-tu de cette idée de "*racisme anti-blanc*" que subiraient des Français "blancs" notamment dans les cités ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Septembre 2012)

Bah pas selon l'AFI.

Quand au racisme anti-blanc, je ne vois pas pourquoi ça n'existerait pas.

 En fait c'est croire que seul les blancs peuvent faire preuve de racismes qui serait raciste non?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Septembre 2012)

Chaque "peuple" se croit meilleur que son voisin, l'Homme est pitoyable ! 

Tu es pour ou contre la manipulation génétique ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Septembre 2012)

Je suis pour de vraies études d'impact sanitaire mais l'aspect brevet du vivant m'agace pour parler poliment. 
Mais une plante qui produit son propre insecticide (un poison donc) c'est pas étonnant que ça soit dangereux. 

Et toi ? Tu penses que l'OGM n'est qu'une machine à fric ou que ça peut vraiment se révéler utile ?


----------



## mistik (27 Septembre 2012)

C'est une machine à fric utile à Monsanto !

--> As-tu une machine à café dans ton entreprise ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Septembre 2012)

Oui, avec à l'intérieur un pseudo-café.

Combien bois-tu de cafés par jour ?


----------



## mistik (27 Septembre 2012)

Environ 3 voire 4

--> Bois-tu du chocolat chaud le matin ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Septembre 2012)

Oui toujours ^^

ça fait pas trop enfantin?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Septembre 2012)

Pas du tout, c'est ce que je prends au Starbuck chaque samedi matin.

Tu bois du jus le matin ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Septembre 2012)

Nan du tout.

C'est lequel ton meilleur repas?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Septembre 2012)

J'aime beaucoup les fruits de mer. 


Bientôt la retraite ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Septembre 2012)

J'ai à peine commencer ma vie active 

Et toi ?


----------



## mistik (27 Septembre 2012)

Pas du tout !

--> As-tu ouvert une/des assurance(s) vie, un perp/perco/Loi Madelin en vu de préparer ta future retraite ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Septembre 2012)

Euh .. non. Je n'ai pas fini mes études 

Es-tu déjà allé à Amsterdam ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Septembre 2012)

non


c'est dingue cette histoire tu trouves pas ?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Septembre 2012)

C'est assez guedin, je suppose.

N'est-il pas ?


----------



## mistik (29 Septembre 2012)

D'après ta réflexion, je suppose que oui.

--> Que penses-tu des 4 premiers mois du gouvernement du _changement_ ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Septembre 2012)

il y a un nouveau gouvernement ? 


je ne vote plus... et toi  ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Septembre 2012)

Si, je vote sans conviction.

Tu préfères acheter dans un Apple Store physique ou en ligne ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (29 Septembre 2012)

Tout dépend des frais de ports.

Livre électronique ou papier?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Septembre 2012)

moi c'est principalement BD. donc papier...


tu as une montre ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Septembre 2012)

non elles ont jamais tenu longtemps à mon poignet.

tu vas aller au mondial de l'auto ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Septembre 2012)

Non trop loin et pas d'achat auto en vue.

Que penses tu des voitures tout électrique ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Septembre 2012)

Loud Pipes Save Lifes

Et les motos électriques, c'est pour quand ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Septembre 2012)

Ça existe déjà mais personne n'en parle.

Tu vis où ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Septembre 2012)

En Bretagne

Baignade cette aprème (moi oui) ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Septembre 2012)

Non.

Tu aimes l'eau froide ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Septembre 2012)

Oui, pour se donner un coup de fouet le matin ! 

Tu mets combien de temps à te préparer le matin ?


----------



## mistik (30 Septembre 2012)

Une éternité !

--> Prends-tu un somnifère pour t'endormir le soir ?


----------



## Powerdom (30 Septembre 2012)

Non. 


Quel américain parle de se présenter aux présidentielles en France ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Septembre 2012)

Bill Clinton.

Pourquoi ça ne peut arriver?


----------



## mistik (30 Septembre 2012)

Encore faudrait-il avoir la nationalité française et intéresser les Français.

--> Que dit Madame Irma concernant le vainqueur des futures élections américaines ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Octobre 2012)

frodite ?

:rateau:

Tu as mangé tes fruits et légumes à midi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Octobre 2012)

Oui Monsieur ! 

Tu as mangé quoi de bon ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (1 Octobre 2012)

Que du bon.

--> Que feras-tu demain à 9h00 pétante ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2012)

Une sieste.

Tu aimes les moustaches ?


----------



## mistik (3 Octobre 2012)

Non pas particulièrement.  --> Aimes-tu le poisson ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Octobre 2012)

Oui!

Aime tu le cabillaud?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2012)

Oui.                                                       Tu aimes le soja ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Octobre 2012)

Pas vraiment non.

Tu as déjà mangé du Ph&#7903; (plat vietnamien) ?


----------



## mistik (3 Octobre 2012)

Désolé mais non.

--> As-tu déjà goûté ce succulent plat à base de chiens rôtis ou préfères-tu un dessert réalisé à partir de chats farcis à la crème chantilly ? ^^


----------



## Powerdom (4 Octobre 2012)

Ni l'un ni l'autre. 

Tu fais des insomnies parfois ?


----------



## mistik (4 Octobre 2012)

A répétition !

--> Te lèves-tu chaque jour aussi tôt ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Octobre 2012)

Non. mais je suis réveillé.


tu aimes la géographie ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Octobre 2012)

Oui beaucoup.

Tu préfères la géographie ou l'histoire ?


----------



## mistik (4 Octobre 2012)

L'histoire de la géographie !

--> Que penses-tu de la toxicité des OGM ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Octobre 2012)

--> Qu'avec la quantité de Coca que je m'enfile, ce n'est pas ça qui me fait peur.

Tu es allé au Salon de l'Automobile ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Octobre 2012)

Non. Je ne suis pas très voiture...

Tu préfères pas le salon de l'érotisme ?


----------



## mistik (9 Octobre 2012)

Aaaaaaarghhhhh ooooouuuuuuuiiiii 

--> A quel moment remonte ton dernier dîner avec une jeune et jolie femme ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (10 Octobre 2012)

Oula plus de deux mois.

Et toi ça c'est bien conclus?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Octobre 2012)

Non, malheureusement ...

Il pleut du côté de chez toi ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (11 Octobre 2012)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Non, malheureusement ...
> 
> Il pleut du côté de chez toi ?



Nan!

T'as quoi comme voiture?


----------



## mistik (12 Octobre 2012)

Une petite voiture.

--> Qu'as-tu fait d'extraordinaire dans ta courte/longue vie ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (12 Octobre 2012)

J'ai acheté une très grosse voiture

Est ce que tu aimes le poulet?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2012)

Oui.

Tu joues du piano ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (12 Octobre 2012)

du tout

es tu un troll?


----------



## mistik (12 Octobre 2012)

Oui ! Fichtre, je suis découvert ! ^^

--> Dans 150 ans autrement dit immédiatement après que la crise économique et financière européenne aura été résorbée, penses-tu que l'Union européenne obtiendra le prix Nobel d'économie ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (12 Octobre 2012)

Nan, dans 150 ans, l'Europe sera chinoise, la Palestine sera libérée:king: et les Etats Unis seront la 50ème puissance mondiale derrière le Mozambique.

Tu es plutôt sportif ou mangeur de choucroute?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Octobre 2012)

L'Europe !

C'est quoi l'Europe ?


----------



## mistik (12 Octobre 2012)

C'est un continent.

--> Comment se fait-il que notre planète essentiellement constituée d'eau (environ 71%) s'appelle-t-elle la Terre ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Octobre 2012)

Parce qu'il ne faut pas regarder qu'en surface 

Tu portes une montre ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (13 Octobre 2012)

Toujours, j'en ai même 5 (je les porte pas en même temps hiiiin )

Est ce que tu te trouves beau?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Octobre 2012)

Bien sur ! 


Restau ce weekend ?


----------



## mistik (13 Octobre 2012)

Non, mais ce fut le cas en semaine.

--> Vas-tu mater un film ce dimanche ?


----------



## AntiShirt (14 Octobre 2012)

Plutôt quelques épisodes d'une série.

Plutôt télévision ou ordinateur ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Octobre 2012)

Plutôt Mac. J'ai pas de Tv. 

Musique au casque ou aux enceintes ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (14 Octobre 2012)

Pas de musique, jamais de musique.


Ton plus beau voyage?


----------



## mistik (14 Octobre 2012)

A travers les romans.

--> Peux-tu nous raconter brièvement comment une femme a-t-elle pu changer ta vie ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Octobre 2012)

Elle m'a permis d'apprendre des choses sur moi-même 

Tu as suivi la chute libre de F. Baumgartner ou tu t'en fous ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (14 Octobre 2012)

J'ai suivis! 

Tu l'a suivi sur Youtube ou Daily Motion?


----------



## mistik (14 Octobre 2012)

Je ne suis pas au courant.

--> Tapes-tu actuellement ta réponse sur un mbp retina ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Octobre 2012)

Non sur mon MBA 

Tu as quel opérateur mobile ?


----------



## mistik (15 Octobre 2012)

Virgin

--> Quel est ton FAI ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Octobre 2012)

Orange.

j'ai l'impression que ce jeu finit par ennuyer non ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2012)

Parfois oui ... parfois non

Pourquoi continuer ce jeu ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (18 Octobre 2012)

Peut être parce que l'homme s'ennuie de plus en plus alors qu'il a de plus en plus de choses à faire? C'est un début de piste peut être

Aimes tu les deux minutes du peuple?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Octobre 2012)

J'adore ! C'est tellement énorme 

Tu as un tatouage ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (18 Octobre 2012)

Aucun et je déteste ça.

Fais tu du sport?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Octobre 2012)

Pas trop, un peu sur console :love:

Ton jeu vidéo du moment ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Octobre 2012)

Call of Duty 

Les meilleures années de ta vie ?


----------



## mistik (18 Octobre 2012)

Pfuff !

--> As-tu déjà trompé (sexuellement)  ton partenaire ? ! EXPLICIT !


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Octobre 2012)

Non, je suis fidèle 

Tu es bilingue ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (19 Octobre 2012)

trilingue (français, anglais, berbère)


Regardes tu breaking bad?


----------



## mistik (19 Octobre 2012)

Je ne sais même pas de quoi il s'agit !

--> Aimes-tu le riz moutarde ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (19 Octobre 2012)

Jamais goûté, ça doit pas être terrible.

Ta série préféré?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Octobre 2012)

le trône de fer


tu as une moto ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (19 Octobre 2012)

J'avais une yamaha 85 yz grandes roues et je compte m'acheter bientôt un raptor donc actuellement je n'ai pas de moto.

Es tu en bonne santé?


----------



## mistik (19 Octobre 2012)

L'avenir me le dira ! 

--> As-tu déjà maudit Apple ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (19 Octobre 2012)

Oh que oui!

Hollande, Sarko ou Le Pen?


----------



## mistik (19 Octobre 2012)

Aucun des trois mon colonel !

--> La richesse ou la pauvreté  d'esprit ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (19 Octobre 2012)

Vivre et mourir riche d'esprit, de science et de piété.

Zidane ou Platini?


----------



## mistik (20 Octobre 2012)

Moi en être pas footeux donc m'en fous un peu beaucoup énormément à la folie !

--> Que vas-tu faire ce week-end ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Octobre 2012)

Dormir ! Regarder The Walking Dead, rien de plus.

Tu connais cette série (The walking dead) ?


----------



## Wouik (20 Octobre 2012)

Pas du tout.

Ton pronostic pour les prochaines élections présidentielles aux Etats Unis ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (20 Octobre 2012)

Cette banane d'Obama passera au détriment du trou du ... de Romney.


Regardes tu les journaux télévisés et surtout crois tu à tout ce qu'ils racontent?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Octobre 2012)

Non, je vais sur ce site *Newsmap* qui répertorie tous les journaux du monde en direct.

Chocolat ou vanille ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (20 Octobre 2012)

chocolat

Penses tu qu'Apple, c'est de moins en moins bien?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Octobre 2012)

Pour l'instant, disons que c'est bien. Linux n'est pas encore tout à fait prêt pour le poste de travail.
Attendons de voir si Windows 8 confirme les espoirs qu'il suscite chez certains.

Que vas tu faire ce soir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Octobre 2012)

Bidouiller mon MacBook Air pour lundi.

Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Octobre 2012)

J'ai regardé L'interprète avec Nicole Kidman et Sean Penn.

Es-tu sensible au charme de Nicole Kidman ?


----------



## mistik (20 Octobre 2012)

Non.

--> Es-tu un bon gestionnaire de ton argent ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (20 Octobre 2012)

Je dépense beaucoup trop

La voiture de tes rêves?


----------



## mistik (21 Octobre 2012)

--> Quel est le salaire que tu aimerais gagner chaque mois ?​


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Octobre 2012)

Elle est super la voiture de tes rêves 

Des millions comme tout le monde 
J'espère avoir un premier salaire qui tournerait aux alentours de 2000e, on verra ensuite.

Pourquoi l'argent et le salaire sont des sujets tabous en France ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (21 Octobre 2012)

C'est notre propre argent qui est tabou en France, jamais celui des autres. Le français aime s'occuper du salaire ou de la richesse des autres.


As tu un aspirateur dyson?


----------



## mistik (21 Octobre 2012)

_Disons_ que _non_ !

--> Quelle est ta compagnie d'aviation préférée ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (21 Octobre 2012)

Etihad, les meilleurs

fais tu ou as tu déjà fait de la musculation?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Octobre 2012)

Ça dépend de ce que tu entends par musculation, je fais quelques pompes et abdos de temps en temps mais rien de sérieux.

T'en penses quoi du culturisme ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (21 Octobre 2012)

Que c'est très moche mais je respecte beaucoup le boulot qu'abatte ces mecs et qu'ils sont loin d'être les débiles qu'on veut bien faire croire.

Qui est la femme sur l'image de badmonkeyman?


----------



## mistik (21 Octobre 2012)

Je ne sais pas

--> As-tu déjà réveillonné tout(e) seul(e) ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Octobre 2012)

Non, mais je ne comprends pas l'idée de fêter la révolution de la Terre autour du soleil ...

Tu pratiques/pratiquais quoi comme sport ?


----------



## mistik (22 Octobre 2012)

Natation/ski de fond/raquette.

--> Es-tu inscrit(e) à une salle de sports ?


----------



## Powerdom (23 Octobre 2012)

non.


tu as des feuilles à ramasser ?


----------



## mistik (23 Octobre 2012)

Non  en général elles restent sur mon bureau ! 

--> Qu'as-tu pensé de cette keynote du 23/10/12 ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Octobre 2012)

Sympa mais un peu long.. j'avais l'impression de revivre les mêmes Keynote cette année : 
les résultats d'Apple au début (on les a eu le mois dernier), 
le même speech sur le Retina avec la comparaison de l'écran à une télé HD,
une même présentation du Retina 13" que le 15",
plus petit, plus fin pour le nouvel iPad, l'iPad 4 et l'iPad mini, l'iPhone 5 et l'iPod Touch 5G ...

Seul l'iMac est sorti du lot avec le Mac mini.

Et toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (23 Octobre 2012)

Je rentre à l'instant et je ne l'ai pas suivie. Je découvre le nouvel iMac avec plaisir. 


Tu portes une montre ?


----------



## mistik (23 Octobre 2012)

Oui et elle est moins lourde à porter que l'iPad mini 

--> Que voudrais-tu t'offrir comme cadeau cupertinonien à Noël ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (23 Octobre 2012)

Je ne fête pas noël mais disons que comme l'Imac 27" arrive à cette période, pourquoi pas craquer.

Entre nous (juste toi et moi), mis à part le nouvel Imac, tu penses plutôt qu'Apple est en perte de vitesse ou que c'est volontaire et qu'ils se disent "de toute façon, nous c'est la pomme, vous c'est les poires"?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Octobre 2012)

Non, vu le catalogue qu'Apple propose pour la fin d'année, cette année va leur être bénéfique, mais c'est vrai qu'on attends la nouvelle révolution avec impatience, la télé d'Apple par exemple 

Ta plus grosse dépense de l'année ?


----------



## mistik (24 Octobre 2012)

Je ne sais pas, elle n'a pas encore été faite.

--> Ta plus grosse bourde de l'année ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Octobre 2012)

J'ai convaincu mon père de changer notre vieille voiture pour une nouvelle hybride mais cette dernière a tellement de problème électronique qu'on a du récupérer l'ancienne car elle se retrouve tout le temps au garage ...

T'en penses quoi des voitures électriques ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Octobre 2012)

Pas du bien. "Loud Pipes Save Lives".

Comment vas-tu à ton boulot ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (25 Octobre 2012)

En voiture.

Qu'est ce tu fais en te levant le matin?


----------



## mistik (26 Octobre 2012)

Je me lève.

--> Que fais-tu en te couchant le soir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Octobre 2012)

Je règle mon réveil en calculant le nombre d'heure de sommeil que je vais avoir.

Tu as le sommeil agité ?


----------



## mistik (26 Octobre 2012)

Ça dépend.

--> Que penses-tu de l'iPad mini par rapport à l'iPad 4 ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Octobre 2012)

A tester.

T'as jeté un oeil sur Windows 8 ?


----------



## mistik (26 Octobre 2012)

Non pas vraiment  je sais seulement qu'il s'agit du successeur de Windows 7. 

--> Que fais-tu ce week-end ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Octobre 2012)

Rien, je glande et boirai éventuellement un Jameson :love:

Vas-tu aller voir Skyfall au ciné ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (27 Octobre 2012)

Nan j'aime pas james bond.

Qui sera le prochain ballon d'or?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Octobre 2012)

Je ne sais même pas ce que c'est...


Tu es du genre chiant ou cool ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (27 Octobre 2012)

Super cool

Tu es du genre chiant ou chiant?


----------



## mistik (27 Octobre 2012)

J'ai un caractère de chien !

--> Crois-tu en la rédemption ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Octobre 2012)

Difficile quand on ne croit pas en Dieu.

As-tu une bonne mutuelle ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Octobre 2012)

J'en ai pas.

J'me suis réveillé un peu tôt avec ce ?*$@# de changement d'heure. Et toi ?


----------



## mistik (28 Octobre 2012)

Itou, je n'arrive jamais à profiter de cette put d'heure supplémentaire !

--> Que fais-tu de beau cet AM ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Octobre 2012)

Je suis allé voir Skyfall, une tuerie ! 

Tu te réveilles à quelle heure demain ?


----------



## mistik (28 Octobre 2012)

Je ne sais pas j'ai quelques jours de vacances.

--> Seras-tu prêt(e) pour le black friday (en novembre) ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Octobre 2012)

Non, j'ai déjà tout ce qui me faut ... J'attendrais les promotions de Noël pour m'acheter un nouveau DDE.

Tu possèdes beaucoup de clé USB ?


----------



## mistik (28 Octobre 2012)

Yes sir !

--> As-tu beaucoup de souris (périphérique) chez toi ?


----------



## LeProf (29 Octobre 2012)

2 avec fil et 1 magic trackpad.

Mais on s'en fout non ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (29 Octobre 2012)

Yep on s'en bat les ........

Quel est le modèle et la marque de voiture que tu possèdes?


----------



## LeProf (29 Octobre 2012)

Dacia Duster

t'arrives-t-il encore d'écrire une lettre ?


----------



## mistik (29 Octobre 2012)

Oui.

--> mais on s'en fout non ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (29 Octobre 2012)

Yep on s'en bat les ........

Pourquoi est ce que les gens n'arrivent pas à s'amuser sans alcool?


----------



## mistik (29 Octobre 2012)

Ça dépend. Mais dans les pays occidentaux où les "religieux" ne nous enquiquinent pas à longueur de journée on fait ce qu'il nous plaît à condition de consommer avec modération ! 

Un bon pinard ça fait du bien parfois entre amis en veillant à ne pas dégénérer en beuverie en pleine rue avec des "invit'" facebook &#8230; avec 40000 invités ! 

--> Pourquoi les religions sont-elles trop souvent casse-couilles ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Octobre 2012)

A cause des règles qu'elles imposent.

c'est quand la retraite ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2012)

C'est fait, j'y suis depuis un bail

Et pour toi ça le sera quand ?


----------



## esv^^ (29 Octobre 2012)

Dans un demi siècle, si j'en aurais une... 

A quoi sert la salle de jeu?


----------



## mistik (29 Octobre 2012)

Bon ben à jouer en fond de salle ! 

--> Que fais-tu pour tuer le temps ?


----------



## LeProf (29 Octobre 2012)

-= à jouer !! =-

Je joue ^^

Que préfères-tu : la belote ou le tarot ?


----------



## mistik (29 Octobre 2012)

Aujourd'hui aucun des deux. Autrefois les deux avec une préférence pour la belote. 

--> Que fais-tu pour gagner encore plus en travaillant beaucoup moins tout en étant peu payé ?  ​


----------



## esv^^ (29 Octobre 2012)

Je bosse.

Et toi?


----------



## mistik (29 Octobre 2012)

Je vole mon boss &#8230; 

&#8230; Pourquoi pas ?


----------



## esv^^ (29 Octobre 2012)

Parce que tu es un voleur!

What else?


----------



## mistik (29 Octobre 2012)

Ne _sca_ fé !

--> Mais où est passé la  ?


----------



## esv^^ (29 Octobre 2012)

J'en sais rien...
La quoi?


----------



## mistik (29 Octobre 2012)

La cin-qui-ème com-pa-gnie vo-yons !!!! 

--> Aimes-tu le pinard ? Attention : consommez avec modération !


----------



## esv^^ (29 Octobre 2012)

Ca dépend lequel...

Je rêve ou on est deux crétin à jouer à 3 jeux en même temps?


----------



## mistik (29 Octobre 2012)

Tu dois rêver j'imagine ! 

--> Quel est le pourquoi du comment ?


----------



## esv^^ (29 Octobre 2012)

Seul Dieu et toi le savent!

Mais alors, quel est le comment du pourquoi?
Je manque un peu d'originalité, je sais... Je commence à réfléchir à ma prochaine question...


----------



## mistik (29 Octobre 2012)

Parce que Daniel Lacotte

--> Dieu est-il mort ou n'est-il jamais né ?


----------



## esv^^ (29 Octobre 2012)

I n'est jamais né puisqu'il a créé le Monde!

Est ce Adam ou Eve qui est à l'origine du péché?


----------



## mistik (29 Octobre 2012)

Non, c'est la pomme de la discorde.

--> Dieu a-t-il hérité de Jésus suite à l'assassinat de ce dernier ?


----------



## esv^^ (29 Octobre 2012)

Non étant donné que d'un certain point de vue, Ils sont les mêmes!

Aimes tu les images postés en ce moment dans "fais moi voire un truc"?


----------



## mistik (29 Octobre 2012)

N'est-ce pas un peu "chaud" genre envoie le fiston et la fifille au lit ?????

--> Quel est mon destin ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (29 Octobre 2012)

Mourir d'ici 2 ans d'une cirrhoses du foie (buveur de pinard)

Quel âge as tu?


----------



## esv^^ (29 Octobre 2012)

Tu va répondre au topic "fais moi voire un truc" puis tu va aller dans un sujet (hors de la salle de jeux)ou j'ai contribué puis tu va me mettre un CdB . Ca c'est à courte durée. A l'échelle hebdomadaire, tu va me mettre des CdB toutes les semaines jusqu'à ce que mort s'en suive!




mistik a dit:


> N'est-ce pas un peu "chaud" genre envoie le fiston et la fifille au lit ?????



Apprécies tu t'as le droit de dire non ?


----------



## mistik (29 Octobre 2012)

J'adore les jolies filles alors oui j'apprécie un peu mon garçon !

--> Que faire pour vivre 200 ans tranquillou ?


----------



## esv^^ (29 Octobre 2012)

On vit pas 200 ans...

Mais saura tu me donner ta recette pour vivre heureux pendant tes 40 premières années de ta vie?


----------



## mistik (29 Octobre 2012)

Rigoler un peu tous les jours, faire l'amour quotidiennement X-fois, faire du sport tous les jours et avoir une alimentation irréprochable, ne pas fumer, avoir un solide compte en banque en se gardant bien de fréquenter les Apple Store véritables dangers pour le porte-monnaie.

--> Penses-tu à bientôt aller te coucher ?


----------



## esv^^ (29 Octobre 2012)

> Rigoler un peu tous les jours, faire l'amour quotidiennement X-fois, faire du sport tous les jours et avoir une alimentation irréprochable, ne pas fumer, avoir un solide compte en banque en se gardant bien de fréquenter les Apple Store véritables dangers pour le porte-monnaie.



On croirait entendre Siri! 
:sleep:Ouais, je vais pas tarder...:sleep:

On se donne RDV demain?


----------



## mistik (29 Octobre 2012)

Pourquoi pas !

--> Je vais me coucher et toi ?

Bonne nuit


----------



## esv^^ (29 Octobre 2012)

Aussi. 

Ce ne serait pas la 3° fois qu'on se dit "Bonne Nuit"?
Bonne nuit


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Octobre 2012)

Non, bonne nuit 

Tu vas faire le pont vendredi ?


----------



## mistik (30 Octobre 2012)

Oui les _*Z*_amis !

--> Que feras-tu à l'occasion de ce week-end prolongé ?


----------



## esv^^ (30 Octobre 2012)

Je pense que je vais un peu taffer... Rien de très original!

Que fait tu comme métier?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2012)

Infographiste.

Ton humoriste favori ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (30 Octobre 2012)

Je vais peut être me faire des ennemis mais c'est Dieudonné, ce mec est juste trop marrant.

Et toi, c'est qui ton humoriste préféré?


----------



## Powerdom (30 Octobre 2012)

depuis la mort de Deprosges bof aucun je dirais.


tu fais le pont ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (30 Octobre 2012)

Je suis chef d'une petite boite avec un salarié donc le salarié aura son vendredi et moi je bosserai (faut pas non plus perdre trop hiiiin)

Est ce qu'à défaut de faire le pont vendredi, tu fabriqueras un pont?

(je suis déjà très loin)


----------



## esv^^ (30 Octobre 2012)

Non, ce n'est pas au programme.

Apprécies tu l'Airsoft?


----------



## jack-from-souss (30 Octobre 2012)

J'en ai jamais fait, je suis sûr que ça doit être super cool.

Quel est ton film préféré?


----------



## mistik (30 Octobre 2012)

*Les tontons flingueurs *

--> Aimes-tu rire à gorge déployée avec tes copains  comme cochon ?


----------



## esv^^ (30 Octobre 2012)

Ca dépend du moment, de la situation, du lieu...

Pourquoi VLC est il représenté par un panneau de signalisation?


----------



## mistik (31 Octobre 2012)

Pour éviter d'aller droit dans le mur !

--> Pourquoi le Père Noël ne passe pas plus tôt que le 25 décembre ?


----------



## esv^^ (31 Octobre 2012)

Parce qu'il a d'autres chose à faire!

Pourquoi Apple n'a  pas mis un lecteur DVD dans le pied de son nouvel iMac?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Octobre 2012)

Pas la place !

tu es Samsung Tab ou iPad ?


----------



## esv^^ (31 Octobre 2012)

iPad: je n'aime pas Anreoîd; pas assez mature selon moi!

Et selon toi, Androîd est comment?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Octobre 2012)

Nul 

Que vas tu faire pour la Toussaint ?


----------



## esv^^ (31 Octobre 2012)

On verra en temps voulu!

Tu programmes tes journées une semaine à l'avance?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Octobre 2012)

Pas vraiment, sauf au boulot.

Et toi ?


----------



## mistik (31 Octobre 2012)

Non.

--> Penses-tu recycler tes Superdrives - considérés comme obsolètes par Apple - en les plaçant à la base de ton arbre de Noël de sorte à bien le caler ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Octobre 2012)

Non, je vais les donner à Emmaus  

Sans parler du superdrive, que penses tu du desgn des nouveaux iMac ?


----------



## mistik (31 Octobre 2012)

De loin et à travers les images publiées - je verrai Samedi au grand jour dans un Apple Store ce que cela donne - je dirai des iMac qu'ils sont "sublimes".

--> Que penses-tu des nouveaux iPad mini ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Octobre 2012)

C'est à avoir en main pour tester.

La technologie du Fusion Drive te seduit-elle ?


----------



## mistik (31 Octobre 2012)

Oui pour l'instant carrément oui mais à l'avenir non avec la baisse des SSD carrément non ! 

--> Penses-tu que les gens vont à présent hésiter entre acheter un iPad ou un iPad mini ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Octobre 2012)

C'est tout à fait possible.

TU parles de baisse de prix des SSD, mais en ce qui concerne leur capacité ?


----------



## mistik (31 Octobre 2012)

Évidemment avec un accroissement des capacités des SSD il va s'en dire mais apparemment mieux en le disant ! 

--> Où penses-tu partir ces quelques jours de vacances en novembre ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Octobre 2012)

Nulle part !

tu connais la Croatie ?


----------



## mistik (31 Octobre 2012)

Non mais j'aimerais connaître ce pays.

--> Connais-tu la Biélorussie ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Octobre 2012)

Pas plus.

As tu déjà visité d'autres pays ?


----------



## mistik (31 Octobre 2012)

Oui mais peu en fait, en cela je n'ai pas suivi les principes de Montaigne ! 

--> Que fais-tu à cet instant "t" ?


----------



## esv^^ (31 Octobre 2012)

Je réponds à une question sur MacGé.

Que pense tu de FaceBook?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Octobre 2012)

J'y comprends pas grand chose.

Es tu un adepte des réseaux sociaux,  professionnels ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (31 Octobre 2012)

Nan

et toi?


----------



## mistik (31 Octobre 2012)

Non plus, on pourrait former un club !

--> Pratiques-tu le golf à la Tiger Woods ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Octobre 2012)

C'est quoi ?

la crise,  tu connais ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (31 Octobre 2012)

Nan 

Et toi?


----------



## mistik (31 Octobre 2012)

Oui et également *le film*

--> Aimes-tu les films de Coline Serreau ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Novembre 2012)

Pas vraiment, je préfère les blockbusters américains 

Tu aimes Star Wars ?


----------



## LeProf (1 Novembre 2012)

Oui, mais tous les films de la saga ne se valent pas.

Disney vient d'acheter la licence a Georges Lucas, qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Novembre 2012)

Je m'en fou un peu.

Qu'attends de l'épisode 7 de la saga prévu pour 2015 ?


----------



## mistik (1 Novembre 2012)

Rien, car c'est bien le cadet de mes soucis !

--> As-tu pu obtenir le pont du 1er au 03 novembre ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Novembre 2012)

Oui.

Quen penses tu des 15 jours de vacances pour les enfants ?


----------



## mistik (1 Novembre 2012)

Que c'est très bien pour les enseignants ! 

--> Penses-tu un jour pouvoir te promener sur Mars ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (1 Novembre 2012)

Nan mais manger un mars oui.

Les oiseaux ont ils des ailes?


----------



## mistik (1 Novembre 2012)

Ça dépend (par exemple, le *Kiwi* de Nouvelle-Zélande n'en a pas) mais oui généralement ils en ont.

--> Que penses-tu du gaz de schiste que d'aucuns aimeraient bien exploiter en France (risque de pollution/solution anti-crise, etc.) ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Novembre 2012)

Je suis assez partagé sur le sujet.

Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Novembre 2012)

Je suis contre.

Tu vas faire le pont demain ?


----------



## mistik (1 Novembre 2012)

Oui

--> Et toi ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (1 Novembre 2012)

Nan 

et toi?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Novembre 2012)

Oui.

Quel temps fait il chez toi ?


----------



## esv^^ (2 Novembre 2012)

Beau et froid.

Tu bosses?


----------



## jack-from-souss (2 Novembre 2012)

oui

Les indiens mangent ils des plumes?


----------



## mistik (2 Novembre 2012)

Uniquement lorsqu'ils se font prendre par les Confédérés qui leur vouent une haine tenace.

--> Que fais-tu ce week-end ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Novembre 2012)

Je bricole entre 2 averses.

Es tu du genre week-end à l'étranger ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Novembre 2012)

oui en suisse


tu suis le Hockey club Genève Servette ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Novembre 2012)

Pas du tout.

Que fais tu comme sport ?


----------



## mistik (2 Novembre 2012)

natation ski, ski natation &#8230;

--> Quel métier rêvais-tu de faire plus grand lorsque tu étais enfant ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Novembre 2012)

Je voulais être Batman, avoir une entreprise Wayne 

Et toi ?


----------



## mistik (2 Novembre 2012)

Une sorte de coach spécialisé dans la création de rêves pour les enfants afin de leur éviter de faire des cauchemars.

--> Fais-tu tes courses demain ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Novembre 2012)

Déjà fait, le frigo est plein à ras bord.

Tu te fais une liste de course avant d'y aller ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (2 Novembre 2012)

Nan, je vais à l'aventure, je prends un caddie et je balance tout ce que je trouve dedans.

Tu bois quelle quantité d'eau par jour?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Novembre 2012)

Une bouteille d'eau 1,5L par jour.

Tu as une bonne assurance pour ta voiture ?


----------



## mistik (3 Novembre 2012)

Je ne sais pas mais ce dont je suis persuadé c'est que mon porte-monnaie est bon pour mon assurance auto&#8230;matiquement.

--> Vas-tu te payer un iPad mini ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Novembre 2012)

J'hésite.

Que veux dire "must have" pour toi ?


----------



## esv^^ (3 Novembre 2012)

"doit avoir"; cela représente qqchose qu'il faut absolument que je possède.

Ca t'arrives d'être dans cette "philosophie" là?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Novembre 2012)

Absolument pas, je ne dépense pas mon argent pour faire parti des kikoolol.

T'en penses quoi de ces gamins de 10-12 ans qui crisent pour avoir un smartphone/ordinateur/habit ... ?


----------



## esv^^ (3 Novembre 2012)

Faut leur foutre une bonne torgnolle et on en parle plus. En fait, il faut prendre le problème à sa racine: C'est leur éducation qui foire. Dans certains cas, ils n'y peuvent rien (parents séparés...) mais dans d'autres, ce sont les parents qui ne veulent pas être assez sévère. Ils se pensent gentils mais ne font pas leur boulot en les pourrissant. Non à l'enfant roi. Une bonne baffe de temps en temps et une éducation saine et poussée.

Et toi?


----------



## jack-from-souss (3 Novembre 2012)

Au bûché!

Quel est la différence entre un oiseau?


----------



## esv^^ (3 Novembre 2012)

Dieu seul le sait.

Entre un oiseau et quoi?


----------



## jack-from-souss (3 Novembre 2012)

Entre un oiseau tout court^^

Tu préfères avoir des jambes en mousse ou des dents en bois?


----------



## AntiShirt (3 Novembre 2012)

Des dents en bois.

Si tu devais perdre inéluctablement un des cinq sens, lequel serait-ce ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (3 Novembre 2012)

Je ne vais pas me  mouiller, aucun^^

ps: Breaking bad c'est une tuerie 20/20

Est ce que les poules ont des dents?


----------



## esv^^ (3 Novembre 2012)

Uniquement dans Chicken Run.

Connaît tu Wallace et Gromit?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Novembre 2012)

Oui, j'ai revu Le mystère du lapin-garou récemment 

Tintin est-il gay ? (on le voit avec aucune fille...)


----------



## esv^^ (3 Novembre 2012)

Non, ce n'est pas dans l'esprit de l'auteur, feu Hergé.

Que me conseilles tu comme films pour ce soir?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Novembre 2012)

Un James Bond, n'importe lequel.

Tu regardes quoi comme série télévisée ?


----------



## esv^^ (3 Novembre 2012)

Rien. Je n'ai pas la télé. Un reportage: j'ai un Mac avec internet.
Un film? J'ai des DVD et au pire Internet.
Les Infos? J'ai aussi Internet ou les journaux...

What else?







Qui a t'il de vraiment d'intéressant à la TV?


----------



## AntiShirt (3 Novembre 2012)

Les Simpson : Soirée spécial Halloween!

Pourrais-tu vivre sans technologie ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Novembre 2012)

Je coirs que maintenant ce serait dur.

La vie vaut elle le coup d'être vécue ?


----------



## AntiShirt (3 Novembre 2012)

La vie ne vaut rien, mais rien ne vaut la vie!

La vie a un sens selon toi ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (3 Novembre 2012)

La vie n'est qu'une épreuve.

Est ce que tu aimes la bouffe indienne/pakistanaise?


----------



## AntiShirt (3 Novembre 2012)

Je n'y ai pas encore goûté

Un plat réchauffé, vite fait, de qualité moyenne ou un bon repas préparé mais nécessitant du temps ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Novembre 2012)

Choix B quand ce n'est pas moi qui cuisine 

Tu aimes cuisiner ?


----------



## esv^^ (3 Novembre 2012)

Ca dépend du temps et de l'humeur.

Aimes tu les crêpes (maison, évidemment)?


----------



## mistik (3 Novembre 2012)

Oui, j'adore.

Aimes-tu les gaufres ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (3 Novembre 2012)

Carrément

Aimes tu les éclairs au choco?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Novembre 2012)

Oui, j'adore ! 

Tu manges quoi au petit-dej ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Novembre 2012)

Des filtres eau de chez Brita.

Es tu le père de la fille de Rachida Datti ?


----------



## mistik (4 Novembre 2012)

Heureusement non !

--> Es-tu le père/la mère d'un/d'une futur(e) génie de l'humanité ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Novembre 2012)

Peut-être  ou d'un:d'une dictateur 

Quel est ton hobby ?


----------



## AntiShirt (4 Novembre 2012)

La guitare.

Et le tien ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Novembre 2012)

Dormir

Quel est l'âge du capitaine ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (4 Novembre 2012)

8 ans

Quel est l'âge du maitre nageur?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Novembre 2012)

8 ans.

Tu portes des lunettes ou des lentilles ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Novembre 2012)

Lunettes.

L'âge du nageur ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (4 Novembre 2012)

8 ans

Qui a 8 ans?


----------



## AntiShirt (4 Novembre 2012)

+10

Chocolat noir, blanc ou au lait ?


----------



## mistik (4 Novembre 2012)

Noir.

--> Avec *Windows 8*, pourquoi Microsoft a-t-il lancé un os aussi moderne et révolutionnaire (os tip top pour les écrans tactiles et notamment les tablettes) mais en modifiant totalement son système (cf les allers retours entre l'écran Démarrer et le bureau, cf les deux internet explorer avec des fonctions disparates, cf la perte du multitâche à la mode de Windows 95, la perte du "bouton" démarrer, etc.) au risque de décevoir son public alors même que Redmond a déjà connu il y a de cela quelques années les affres d'un Vista mal digéré par les windowsiens  et qui a permis de récupérer quelques brebis égarées dans le giron de OS X dont votre fidèle serviteur ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Novembre 2012)

Car ce sont des boeufs...

Es tu iOs ou Android ?


----------



## mistik (4 Novembre 2012)

iOs.

--> Es-tu plancton ou poulet ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Novembre 2012)

Poulet ! 

KFC ou Mcdo ?


----------



## AntiShirt (4 Novembre 2012)

Aucun des deux.

Bio ou OGM ?


----------



## mistik (4 Novembre 2012)

OGM _gom_ et _boi_ le BIO => Bio vainqueur ! 

--> Cornichons ou salsifis ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Novembre 2012)

Cornichons

Vinde ou poisson ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Novembre 2012)

Vinde ?? connais pô  Viande.

T'en penses quoi des végétaliens ?


----------



## mistik (4 Novembre 2012)

Qu'ils végètent à rien à se mettre dans le ventre  les pauvres ! 

--> Que penses-tu de l'Académie française ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Novembre 2012)

J'en pense que la moyenne d'âge des Immortels est de 106 ans  

Tu aimerais être membre de la Franc-maçonnerie ?


----------



## mistik (4 Novembre 2012)

Écoute, je n'ai jamais songé poser la question au Grand maître du Grand Orient de France 

--> Quelle est la marque de ta voiture ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (4 Novembre 2012)

bmw

Que penses tu de la franc maçonnerie?


----------



## mistik (4 Novembre 2012)

Je pense que l'on n'a pas à les attaquer vu que comme beaucoup d'autres Français ils ont particulièrement souffert à cause du Maréchal Pétain, du Caporal Hitler et de l'absurdité de cette époque.

--> Pourquoi tant de haine contre une organisation comme celle-ci ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (5 Novembre 2012)

Je ne constate aucune haine contre cette sombre organisation.

Pour toi, c'est quoi la haine?


----------



## LeProf (5 Novembre 2012)

C'est un film en noir et blanc sur les banlieues de Mathieu Kassowitz.

Suis-tu le déroulement de l'élection présidentielle des USA ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Novembre 2012)

Pas du tout.

Que va devenir le rapport Gallois à ton avis ?


----------



## AntiShirt (5 Novembre 2012)

Chacun son opinion dessus, mais Dieu seul le sait.

Lève-tôt ou lève-tard ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (5 Novembre 2012)

Comme le rapport Attali, à la poubelle. (arf trop tard)

Lève tôt

Est ce que tu trouves ce smiley  cool?


----------



## esv^^ (5 Novembre 2012)

Non, je préfère celui là :  !


Connaît tu ça:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCkerYMffMo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Novembre 2012)

Quelle couleur aimes tu profondément ?


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2012)

Deep *blue *

--> Quelle est la couleur que tu détestes le plus ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (5 Novembre 2012)

Jaune pisse.

Est ce qu'Apple sortira un jour le Ipepito?


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2012)

Le seul iBidule au chocolat à pouvoir être mangé pourrait être de marque Apple.

--> Que penses-tu de l'annonce Renault quant à sa marque Alpine ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Novembre 2012)

Ils ont vu que la DS a fait un carton, du coup ils ressortent tous les gloires anciennes des cartons pour les remettre au goût du jour. C'est une bonne idée pour relancer la marque.

Tu regardes souvent des vidéos sur YouTube ?


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2012)

Souvent, non mais parfois, oui ! 

--> Regardes-tu souvent des vidéos sur *dailymotion?*


----------



## esv^^ (5 Novembre 2012)

Non, à la rigueur YouTube.

Ou en est on dans la procédure entre Google et les Médias français?


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2012)

Je n'ai pas suivi depuis l'annonce d'un risque de redressement fiscal pour Google.

--> Que faisais-tu à cet instant "t-10 secondes" ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Novembre 2012)

lecture de ce fil....


qui fait les cercles dans les blés ?


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2012)

Des farceurs voulant faire croire à un atterrissage d'ovnis.

--> Que devient Sarkozy ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (5 Novembre 2012)

Il se bronze les co.illes à Marrakech

Rasé de près, barbe de 3 jours ou barbu?


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2012)

Barbe de 3 jours ça fait moins esclave de la France 

--> Que fais Carla Bruni-Sarkozy ?  de grâce qu'elle ne chante plus !


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Novembre 2012)

S'occuper de son enfant j'imagine.

Pour toi, est ce que Valérie Trierweiler a droit aux avantages de la première dame de France ?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Novembre 2012)

Je m'en fou, nous avons d'autres problèmes d'autant plus grave que de s'occuper de cela.

Comment va Paul ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Novembre 2012)

Paul s'en est retourné sur sa planète.

ton forfait mobile tu t'y tiens ou il est trop court ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (6 Novembre 2012)

illim 24/24 donc ça va

et toi?


----------



## esv^^ (6 Novembre 2012)

Idem; forfait Free à 15&#8364; par mois  tout illimité.

Tu payes combien par mois pour ton forfait?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Novembre 2012)

15,99 

Avec ces forfaits low cost comment fais tu pour renouveler ton portable ?


----------



## esv^^ (6 Novembre 2012)

Occasion: Je vais me choper un iPhone 3GS 16Go pour 130&#8364; dans une semaine. J'espère le rentabiliser sur 5 ans au moins.

Tu a quoi comme portable?


----------



## AntiShirt (6 Novembre 2012)

Une cabine téléphonique Sony Ericsson avec un forfait iPhone.

Tu as déjà eu dans les mains un Nokia 3310 ?


----------



## esv^^ (6 Novembre 2012)

Non, jamais.

Et un Newton?


----------



## AntiShirt (6 Novembre 2012)

Jamais.

Plutôt FaceBook ou Twitter ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (6 Novembre 2012)

twitter très occasionnellement.

Tu utilises evernote?


----------



## AntiShirt (6 Novembre 2012)

Je l'ai installé mais je ne m'en sers que très rarement.

Que penses-tu d'iWork ?


----------



## esv^^ (6 Novembre 2012)

Je pense que c'est la meilleure suite logicielle du marché:

Leprix
La qualité
La compatibilité
Intuitif
Simple
Apple... 
Est ce qu'Apple fait ces présentation avec son logiciel "Keynote" ou un logiciel plus poussé, selon toi?


----------



## jack-from-souss (6 Novembre 2012)

Est ce que Carlos Gohsn roule en clio? Naaaaaa j'pense pas naaaaa

Pourquoi les gens veulent absolument bronzer en été?


----------



## AntiShirt (6 Novembre 2012)

Fail! Trop lent!
Parce qu'en hiver c'est un peu plus dur..

Apple sans Steve Jobs, c'est un peu comme un hot-dog sans moutarde.. Non ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Novembre 2012)

Il reste toujours le ketchup (Tim Cook & Co).

Tu joues à des jeux sur ton Mac ?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Novembre 2012)

Oui.

Ipad Mini tu dis oui ou non ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (6 Novembre 2012)

Oui si on me le donne gratos

Vacances aux Etats Unis ou en Thaïlande?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Novembre 2012)

Lozére :mouais:

Es tu voyage organisé ou trip au hasard ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (6 Novembre 2012)

Je suis plutôt chips lay's

Tu es plutôt Iphone5 ou renault 5?


----------



## esv^^ (6 Novembre 2012)

Plutôt Ketchup.

Tu écoute quoi comme musique?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Novembre 2012)

De la musique classique, du jazz, un peu de Pop,.. j'écoute de tout.

Tu as un iPod ?


----------



## mistik (6 Novembre 2012)

Oui, j'en ai un.

--> As-tu un iPad ?


----------



## esv^^ (6 Novembre 2012)

non...
Es toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Novembre 2012)

Non, plus de sous 

Et l'Apple TV ?


----------



## mistik (7 Novembre 2012)

Mais la TV d'Apple à écran retina de 77 pouces ... mais &#8230; non &#8230; elle n'est pas encore sortie !  

--> Le fait de porter un kilt serait-ce chez toi la révélation de ton côté highlander et de ta passion pour James Bond pourtant cachée au plus profond de toi ?


----------



## esv^^ (7 Novembre 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> non...
> Es toi ?



Désolé pour l'orthographe: j'écrivais uniquement avec une souris; je n'avais pas de clavier... 

Le port du Kilt peut montrer plusieurs choses:

Un côté Ecossais
La folie
L'originalité
de l'individu en question.

A quoi pense tu si je te dit "cucina"?


----------



## mistik (7 Novembre 2012)

A un dessert au chocolat.

--> Que penses-tu t'offrir à Noël comme produit Apple ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (7 Novembre 2012)

Je ne fête pas noel

Et toi, que penses-tu t'offrir à Noël comme produit Apple ?


----------



## fabien95 (7 Novembre 2012)

surement une pomme !!!

il est  bien l'ipad mini ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Novembre 2012)

Je l'ai jamais testé.

Tu as un animal ?


----------



## mistik (7 Novembre 2012)

Je suis un animal supérieur, donc je me suffis à moi-même ! 

--> Que penses-tu acquérir comme produit Apple pour le prochain "_Black Friday_" ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (7 Novembre 2012)

Je ne fête pas le black friday nan je plaisante, un Imac 27 peut être, j'hésite encore à faire le bêta testeur ou alors attendre un peu que d'autres personnes essuient les plâtres.

Que penses tu des gens qui mangent du cheval?


----------



## mistik (7 Novembre 2012)

Indigeste !

--> Que faire contre les idées noires ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (7 Novembre 2012)

rajouter un peu de lait histoire d'en faire des idées au lait

Ton livre préféré?


----------



## mistik (7 Novembre 2012)

J'en ai plein.

--> Quelle est ta poésie préférée ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (7 Novembre 2012)

J'en ai plein.

Et toi?


----------



## mistik (7 Novembre 2012)

A cette heure-ci je suis plein ! 

--> Que penses-tu de la réélection du Président Barack Hussein Obama II ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Novembre 2012)

Qu'il va encore s'en prendre plein la face.

Tu penses qu'Apple a déjà prévu la sortie Max OS 11 ?


----------



## mistik (7 Novembre 2012)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Tu penses qu'Apple a déjà prévu la sortie Max OS 11 ?


S'il s'agit du nouveau Ma*x* alors oui ce sera une gageure pour Apple ! 

--> Dans les quatre ans à venir, Obama va-t-il réussir à redresser les States et relancer l'économie américaine ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Novembre 2012)

Je demande à Madame Irma quand je la verrai. 

Tu as lu la biographie de Steve Jobs ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (7 Novembre 2012)

Nein camarade, elle ne m'intéresse pas du tout.

A quelle vitesse tourne la terre?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Novembre 2012)

Elle varie selon la latitude.

Tu es intéressé par l'astronomie ?


----------



## mistik (7 Novembre 2012)

En tout cas beaucoup plus que par l'astrologie !

--> As-tu déjà vu le téléfilm français sur Galilée avec notamment comme acteur le savant Allègre ?


----------



## AntiShirt (8 Novembre 2012)

Non, pas vu.

Gras, italique ou souligné ?


----------



## mistik (8 Novembre 2012)

J'aime la bonne chair donc je dirais : gras.

--> jambon, saucisson, saucisses,boudin font-ils partie de tes mets préférés ?


----------



## esv^^ (8 Novembre 2012)

Je garde surtout saucisson ( avec évidement la baguette, le beurre et la bouteille de pinard)

Tu as besoin d'un logiciel, tu va le chercher sur le MAS ou sur internet?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Novembre 2012)

Internet.

Tu aimes la pizza ?


----------



## mistik (8 Novembre 2012)

Yes sir, j'en ai mangé une pas plus tard que mardi.

--> Utilises-tu windows avec BootCamp ou via un logiciel de virtualisation voire un émulateur de type wine et le cas échéant de quelle version de windows s'agit-il ?


----------



## AntiShirt (8 Novembre 2012)

Windows me donne des boutons.

Obama ou Romney ?


----------



## mistik (8 Novembre 2012)

Les deux sont d'*OR* : *O*bama et *R*omney

--> Combien consomme en moyenne ta voiture/moto/mobylette/scooter  ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Novembre 2012)

Je suis en velo et je n'ai jamais vraiment calcul de combien de calories par Km je consommais. 


la machine à explorer le temps existe t'elle?


----------



## mistik (8 Novembre 2012)

Presque  j'y travaille dur !

--> Que faire contre la morosité ambiante ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Novembre 2012)

mistik a dit:


> Presque &#8230; j'y travaille dur !



Tu me la prêteras hein ? 

Le sexe et l'alcool pour faire oublier ce temps de chien 

La première chose que t'achètes si tu gagnes EuroMillions ce samedi ?


----------



## mistik (8 Novembre 2012)

Un Mac Pro what else ?

--> Lequel de tous tes Mac préfères-tu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Novembre 2012)

1. l'iMac 27"
2. MacBook Pro 15"
3. Mac Pro

Tu as testé Windows 8 ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (8 Novembre 2012)

not yet sir

Qui suis je?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Novembre 2012)

On fait connaissance et je te répondrai 

Tu utilises le SuperDrive de ton ordinateur ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (8 Novembre 2012)

Je ne l'ai jamais utilisé une seule fois et pourtant, je suis de ceux qui disent qu'Apple n'aurait pas dû les supprimer

Pour ou contre le mariage gay? (attention être contre ne veut pas dire que tu es un gros con)


----------



## AntiShirt (8 Novembre 2012)

Tant qu'ils n'embêtent personne. J'vois pas pourquoi je m'y opposerai.

Crêpes ou gaufres ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (8 Novembre 2012)

Crêpes.

Tu es plus CSI (Les Experts) ou NCIS?


----------



## mistik (8 Novembre 2012)

Crêpes.

--> Que faire pour gagner la sympathie d'une jolie femme ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Novembre 2012)

Reste toi même 



DarkMoineau a dit:


> Tu es plus CSI (Les Experts) ou NCIS?



NCIS

Tu trouves que tu conduits prudemment ?


----------



## mistik (8 Novembre 2012)

Oui, je le crois du moins !

--> Aimes-tu la légende des vieilles voitures célèbres d'autrefois ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Novembre 2012)

Pas vraiment, à part la DB5 et deux trois muscle car américaines, je préfère les voitures d'aujourd'hui.

Diesel ou essence ?


----------



## mistik (8 Novembre 2012)

Diesel, car c'est tout autant mortel que l'amiante  autres temps, autres murs 

--> Aimes-tu la marques Diesel ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (8 Novembre 2012)

Je ne porte pratiquement que ça.

Quel est la marque que tu portes le plus?


----------



## mistik (8 Novembre 2012)

Aucune, je suis assez re_marqu_able comme ça sans vouloir en rajouter une couche  de _marque_ à la noix

--> Portes-tu des slips ou des strings voire rien en-dessous ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Novembre 2012)

Slip.

Ça t'arrive de pleurer ?


----------



## mistik (9 Novembre 2012)

Un homme ? Mais ça ne pleure pas voyons ! : c'est ce que l'on dit mais quand ça fait mal ça fait mal. La dernière fois que cela m'est arrivé c'était au décès de mon père.

--> A présent, soirée TV ?


----------



## LeProf (10 Novembre 2012)

non, au chaud du lit pour cause de crève.

Pour le petit déjeuner, café noir ou café au lait ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Novembre 2012)

expresso creme


si tu as des enfants, tu n'as pas l'impression qu'ils en ont rien a foutre des économies d'énergie ?


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2012)

J'imagine que oui et qu'à leur âge l'on devait bien être pareil qu'eux !

--> Regarderas-tu le départ du Vendée Globe ?


----------



## Wouik (10 Novembre 2012)

oui

A quelle heure est le départ ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Novembre 2012)

Aucune idée.

As tu payé ta taxe d'habitation ?


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2012)

Non.

As-tu payé la taxe foncière ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Novembre 2012)

Moi non, mes parents oui.

Tu possèdes combien de Mac chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2012)

Pour l'instant 3 ainsi qu'un Powerbook et un Apple IIc.

--> Combien de voitures as-tu chez toi ?


----------



## esv^^ (10 Novembre 2012)

2: Une 308 et un 5008.

Combien êtes vous sous le même toit?


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2012)

Moi et mon ego donc que moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






--> Vas-tu te taper une séance de ciné ce dimanche ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Novembre 2012)

Non, il n'y a rien qui me tente vraiment là. J'attends Bilbo le Hobbit 

Tu aimes Seigneur des anneaux ?


----------



## mistik (11 Novembre 2012)

Sans plus.

--> Aimes-tu la série des James Bond ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Novembre 2012)

Oui.

Que penses tu du derniers opus ?


----------



## mistik (11 Novembre 2012)

Je ne l'ai point vu !

--> Que manges-tu ce matin au petit-déj ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Novembre 2012)

Pain grillé, chocolat, jus d'orange.

Es-tu english breakfast (oeufs brouillès, bacon....) ?


----------



## mistik (11 Novembre 2012)

A une autre époque de ma courte vie oui mais aujourd'hui non.

--> Que faire pour maigrir sans risquer de reprendre les quelques kilos perdus ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Novembre 2012)

Du sport quand j'ai le temps.

As tu regardé France/Australie hier ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Novembre 2012)

Oui, joli match mais les Wallabies avaient un put*in de décalage horaire..

Tu préfères le foot ou le rugby ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Novembre 2012)

Devine 

As tu la main verte ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (11 Novembre 2012)

Devine

As tu la main verte?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Novembre 2012)

jack-from-souss a dit:


> Devine
> 
> As tu la main verte?



Tu fais quoi un copier/coller ???


----------



## mistik (11 Novembre 2012)

Ne t'affole pas ! 

--> As-tu acquis l'iPad mini ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Novembre 2012)

Non et je pense attendre la version retina avant de le faire.

Es-tu stressé ?


----------



## mistik (11 Novembre 2012)

Oui Docteur.

--> Dans la vraie vie (en dehors du web) es-tu un individu pressé ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (11 Novembre 2012)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Tu fais quoi un copier/coller ???



Stresse pas, on est là pour rigoler

suite du jeu:
De nature non mais mon taf m'oblige à être pressé.

Qu'est ce que l'infini?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Novembre 2012)

un truc pas fini.


Tu préfèrerias ne plus jamais pouvoir te laver les pieds, ou les dents ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Novembre 2012)

Les pieds.

Bon, comment ça va ce matin ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Novembre 2012)

Bien.


Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Novembre 2012)

Pas terrible.

Tu sais faire des tours de magie ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Novembre 2012)

Non.

As-tu déjà vu ces émissions où un présentateur masqué (me fait penser au Mr Choc de Tif et Tondu pour les amateurs de BDs) explique les tours de magie/d'illusion ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Novembre 2012)

Pas du tout.

Tu préfères avoir un pare-choc de twingo greffé devant ou qu'il y ait un rat qui sort de la bouche à chaque fois que tu parles ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (12 Novembre 2012)

Pierre Palmade, sors de ce corps! (ça me tuait de rire ses tu préfères ça ou ça)
Pour répondre, je crois que je préfère avoir un pare choc de twingo

tu préfères être à vie 1 litre de lait ou avoir Fernandel greffé à la place de la jambe?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Novembre 2012)

Fernandel.

Es-tu TF1 ou FR2 pour le journal de 13h ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (12 Novembre 2012)

Aucun des deux, merci la désinformation mais très peu pour moi.

Thé ou café?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Novembre 2012)

Thé et café.


Que vas tu faire demain ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Novembre 2012)

comme aujourd'hui : boulot 


ton jeu préféré ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Novembre 2012)

COD Black ops

Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Novembre 2012)

Pacman 

Tuer n'est pas jouer ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Novembre 2012)

Ca dépend ! 

Le jeu en vaut il la chandelle ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (12 Novembre 2012)

Carrément!

Un tiens vaut il mieux que deux tu l'auras?


----------



## Wouik (12 Novembre 2012)

Assurément

Qui y a t'il après la mort ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (12 Novembre 2012)

Le jugement puis la vie éternelle.

Pourquoi nous (français) avons une si mauvaise réputation à l'étranger (vacances)?


----------



## Breizh44 (12 Novembre 2012)

ça n'est pas le cas
http://lecercle.lesechos.fr/economi...21134328/quelle-reputation-france-a-letranger

De nos jour le sexe (et toutes ses connotations) est-il un phénomène de mode ou un simple fait social?


----------



## mistik (12 Novembre 2012)

Un plaisir immédiat comme une drogue !

--> Fourmi ou cigale ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Novembre 2012)

Un peu des deux.

Aimes tu danser ?


----------



## mistik (13 Novembre 2012)

Bas ben, ham as !

--> As-tu un véhicule diesel ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (13 Novembre 2012)

Yes sir! 

Quel est la voiture de tes rêves?


----------



## esv^^ (13 Novembre 2012)

Une _simple_ Porsche... 

Et toi?


----------



## jack-from-souss (13 Novembre 2012)

Les voitures de mes rêves plutôt
Porsche, ferrari, lamborghini, bentley... je précise pas les modèles, sinon la liste sera longue

Est ce que le commissaire Moulin, Navarro et Nestor Burma se font des bouffes ensemble de temps en temps et complotent contre Derrick?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Novembre 2012)

Sans doute oui, mais je ne connais que Burma.

As-tu lu les bouquins de Léo Malet relatant les aventures de Nestor ?


----------



## Wouik (13 Novembre 2012)

nan, connais pas.

Le pays que tu aimerais visiter ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Novembre 2012)

Bali.

Hem, Hem, c'est un pays Bali au fait ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (13 Novembre 2012)

Nein Bali c'est en Indonésie.

Quel est la capitale de l'Indonésie?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Novembre 2012)

Jakarta

Tu voyages beaucoup ?


----------



## mistik (13 Novembre 2012)

Dans ma tête  oui.

--> Lis-tu beaucoup ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Novembre 2012)

Pas trop ces temps-ci, je viens de finir la biographie de Steve Jobs.

Tu lis quoi comme livre ?


----------



## mistik (13 Novembre 2012)

Un peu de tout.

--> Où as-tu rencontré ton/ta fiancé(e) ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (13 Novembre 2012)

J'ai rencontré ma femme à l'université.

Et toi?


----------



## mistik (14 Novembre 2012)

En boîte.

--> Aimes-tu le gigot d'agneau à l'ail ?


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Novembre 2012)

Oh oui.

Es tu un amateur de bon vin ?


----------



## mistik (14 Novembre 2012)

Oui.

--> Que fais-tu comme boulot ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (14 Novembre 2012)

J'ai une petite boite de transport.

Et toi?


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Novembre 2012)

Responsable commercial


Vas tu regarder le match de foot ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (14 Novembre 2012)

Non je ne suis pas un footeux 

--> A quelle heure te couches-tu habituellement le soir ?


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Novembre 2012)

22 ou 23 h

Es tu un gros mangeur ?


----------



## mistik (14 Novembre 2012)

Malheureusement oui !

--> Es-tu un pique-assiettes qui l'assume sans honte ?


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Novembre 2012)

Non 

Aimes tu l'english breakfast ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Novembre 2012)

Je ne sais pas ce que c'est. :rose: TiteLine au secours 


Thé ou café


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Novembre 2012)

Thé et cafè 

Bière ou pastis ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Novembre 2012)

Bière


Tu es noir ou Blanc ?


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Novembre 2012)

Gris

Tu aimes la moto ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Novembre 2012)

Oui, d'ailleurs je pense sérieusement à passer le permis moto après le permis auto.

Quand est-ce que tu vas faire tes achats de Noël ?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Novembre 2012)

Courant décembre

Quel est ton hobby ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Novembre 2012)

Ne rien faire.

Crois-tu au vaudou ?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Novembre 2012)

Pas du tout

Regardes tu Scènes de ménage le soir sur M6 ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (15 Novembre 2012)

Pas du tout.

Quel est ton film préféré?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Novembre 2012)

Le bonheur est dans le près

Et toi ?


----------



## mistik (15 Novembre 2012)

Il y en a tant !

--> Vis-tu avec la plus belle femme du monde ?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Novembre 2012)

Bien sur.

Ville ou campagne ?


----------



## mistik (15 Novembre 2012)

--> Ville de merde dans une société française de merde


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Novembre 2012)

mistik a dit:


> --> Ville de merde dans une société française de merde



Où qu'elle est ta question ?


----------



## mistik (15 Novembre 2012)

La voici :

Dans quel pays y-a-t-il moins de cons ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (15 Novembre 2012)

J'aurais cru que c'était le moins peuplé au monde mais non, c'est le deuxième moins peuplé au monde, donc Tuvalu. 

Ouais je balance un troll dans ma réponde ^^

Tu aimes les trolls ?


----------



## mistik (15 Novembre 2012)

Peut être.

--> De quelle infirmité était frappé Jules César mais qui ne l'empêcha pas de gravir tous les échelons du pouvoir ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Novembre 2012)

Il était bègue

Pourquoi le cheval d'Henri IV s'est fait teindre en noire ?


----------



## mistik (16 Novembre 2012)

Parce qu'à l'origine il était blanc !

Jules César souffrait d'épilepsie &#8230; or le pouvoir déteste les individus supposés être faibles ou affaiblis par une maladie telle que celle-ci qui aurait selon eux un caractère néfaste dans la conduite des affaires de l'Etat.

--> Que faire contre le reflux gastro-oesophagien (reflux gastrique) ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Novembre 2012)

Reny !

Tu t'y connais en médecine ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Novembre 2012)

Non.

Vas tu souvent chez le toubib ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Novembre 2012)

Non, je suis rarement malade.

Tu pratiques l'automédication ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (16 Novembre 2012)

Je ne bouffe plus de médoc pour n'importe quelle raison, un rhume ou une angine passe avec du miel, du lait alors que le médecin te file une liste de médocs. Je sais pas si c'est une forme d'automédication.

Si tu devais choisir entre ta mère ou ta femme/copine, laquelle choisirais tu?


----------



## mistik (16 Novembre 2012)

Indéniablement ma copine.

--> Que fais-tu ce week-end ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Novembre 2012)

RIEN ! Juste me détendre ! 

Tu as passé une bonne semaine ?


----------



## esv^^ (16 Novembre 2012)

Ma semaine noire; je n'ai jamais eu de semaine aussi stressante que ça depuis le début de l'année! Virée 15 jours de cours... (Connasse de profe)


Ca t'arrivez des séries noires?


----------



## mistik (16 Novembre 2012)

Oui.

--> Aimes-tu les films comiques ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Novembre 2012)

Oui, c'est sympa de temps en temps.

Tu connais la série Homeland ?


----------



## mistik (17 Novembre 2012)

Non.

--> Connais-tu personnellement (parler avec eux et tenter de les aider) des "_Homeless_" (sdf) près de chez toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Novembre 2012)

Non.

Chez quel opérateur téléphonique (portable) es tu ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (18 Novembre 2012)

Free Mobile.

Et toi quel opérateur ADSL/Fibre?


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Novembre 2012)

Free ADSL

Que penses tu de la théorie de l'emmerdement maximum ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (18 Novembre 2012)

Qu'elle s'est déjà vérifiée.

A ton avis de quel côté tombe un chat sur lequel est fixé une tartine beurrée?


----------



## esv^^ (18 Novembre 2012)

Du bon côté.

Attends tu vraiment la sortie du nouvel iTunes avec impatience?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Novembre 2012)

Pas vraiment, je n'ai pas regardé la dernière Keynote en entière, ni la précédente du coup je ne sais pas il y aura quoi de nouveau sur l'iTunes 11.

Tu as une tablette tactile chez toi ?


----------



## esv^^ (18 Novembre 2012)

Non; s'il y en avait une ce serait un iPad je pense. On verra à Noêl! 

Peut on mettre dans le même sac des ultrabook et des tablettes?


----------



## jack-from-souss (18 Novembre 2012)

On peut techniquement mais risque de bagarre, à vos risques et périls.

As tu déjà failli mourir?


----------



## mistik (18 Novembre 2012)

Oui.

--> As-tu déjà eu l'idée de tout plaquer en quittant le vieux continent à l'économie délabrée pour rejoindre par exemple le Canada ou tout autre pays situé sur un autre continent ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Novembre 2012)

Oui, je compte partir soit au Canada ou en Australie plus tard pour mon travail car ils emploient beaucoup de géologue.

Tu es proche de tes frères et soeurs ?


----------



## mistik (18 Novembre 2012)

Non tout le contraire.

--> Aimes-tu les grosses cylindrées (voitures) ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Novembre 2012)

Ça dépend lesquelles, mais je prête une attention particulière au design, la puissance moteur vient après.

Ta marque de voiture préférée ?


----------



## mistik (18 Novembre 2012)

De préférence Ferrari, mais évidemment il s'agit d'une marque automobile inabordable pour moi.

--> Au XIXième siècle, sous quel régime politique Cambacérès accumule-t-il une fortune considérable ?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Novembre 2012)

Joker  Je sais pas.

Quelle Ferrai préfères tu ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Novembre 2012)

Laurence :love:

Si tu es sensible au design, que penses-tu de l'Aston Martin Vanquish ?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Novembre 2012)

moi aussi :love:

Magnifique :love:

Es tu du matin ou du soir ? (demande à ta femme, si tu ne sais pas )


----------



## thunderheart (19 Novembre 2012)

Du matin 

Et en parlant de ce matin, j'ai du mal à émerger :mouais:. Et toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Novembre 2012)

Pas de soucis pour moi.

Es tu un pheobique de l'avion ?


----------



## mistik (19 Novembre 2012)

Non, néanmoins je préfère le voir rouler sur le tarmac &#8230; mais en même temps pour les grandes distances on n'est pas encore arrivé &#8230; forcément ! 

--> Le jury constitutionnaire cher à l'Abbé Sieyès prônant un contrôle étendu de la constitutionnalité des actes des organes de l'Etat a permis la création de quelle institution fondamentale en France sous l'égide du Président Charles de Gaulle ?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Novembre 2012)

Le conseil constitutionnel


Tu es juriste ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Novembre 2012)

Nope.

Comment ça va ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (20 Novembre 2012)

ça roule merci 

et toi?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Novembre 2012)

Pas mal

La solitude, tu connais ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Novembre 2012)

Parfois oui, et je ne déteste pas.

Quand tu prends le train, passes tu le voyage avec les écouteurs aux oreilles ou aimes tu te coller à la vitre et laisser ton esprit gambader en regardant défiler le paysage ?


----------



## esv^^ (20 Novembre 2012)

J'aime pas les gens qui ne peuvent se passer de musique et qui ont leurs écouteurs dans les oreilles 24/24; ça montre chez eux un certains stress, un certains mal à l'aise car le silence fait réfléchir

Et toi?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Novembre 2012)

Je fais les deux.

Tu sais ce que tu vas t'acheter pour Noël ?


----------



## esv^^ (20 Novembre 2012)

Pas encore... Quoique, peut être un iPhone et des fringues...

Tu offres beaucoup de cadeaux à ton entourage (famille, amis...)?


----------



## jack-from-souss (20 Novembre 2012)

Oui beaucoup à ma mère, ma femme et ma petite soeur.

Est ce que virgin mobile c'est vraiment de la merde? (Iphone 5 à 199 euros mais peur de me retrouver avec un débit internet tout moisi).


----------



## Powerdom (20 Novembre 2012)

sans doute pas plus moisi qu'un autre.


tu es économe ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Novembre 2012)

Ça dépend des moments et des circonstances.

Tu sais jouer au tarot ?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Novembre 2012)

J'ai appris à l'armée mais depuis j'ai oublié

As tu fais ton service militaire ?


----------



## esv^^ (20 Novembre 2012)

Non, je ne suis pas de cette génération là. 

Dans combien de temps selon toi, verra t-on une 3° guerre mondiale?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Novembre 2012)

Bientôt, t'inquiètes pas !

Qui est arrivè le premier, la poule ou l'uf ?


----------



## mistik (20 Novembre 2012)

Ma poule ! ^^

--> En quelle année Jean François-Paul de Gondi, coadjuteur de l'archevêque de Paris, devient-il le Cardinal de Retz ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Novembre 2012)

Alors là, aucune idée !

C'est quoi un coadjuteur ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Novembre 2012)

D'après Wikipédia : _Un évêque ou archevêque coadjuteur est un évêque nommé, comme un évêque auxiliaire, aux cotés d'un évêque diocésain, mais avec droit de succession immédiate sur le siège de l'évêque à qui il est adjoint après la démission ou le décès de ce dernier._

Qui est le camerlingue ?


----------



## esv^^ (21 Novembre 2012)

D'après Wikipédia: _Camerlingue désigne actuellement divers officiers dans l'Église catholique romaine. Ce terme est issu de l'italien camerlengo (chambellan) qui vient lui-même de l'ancien latin camarlengus et de l'ancien allemand chamarlinc (kämmerlink), de kämmer, chambre au sens de fisc ou trésor public. Un certain Berthold, tenant l'emploi de trésorier, est désigné sous le nom de camerlingue dans une charte de l'empereur Lothaire Ier1._

De qui est cette phrase célebre?


_Si j'avance, suivez-moi; si je meurs, vengez-moi; si je recule, tuez-moi. _


----------



## mistik (21 Novembre 2012)

Henri comte de La Rochejaquelein.

--> Auprès de quel service qui devait rendre des comptes à Louis XV furent intimement liés le Prince de Conti, Jean-Pierre Tercier et le Comte de Broglie ?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Novembre 2012)

L'ANPE ? 

Qui devrait là ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (21 Novembre 2012)

Je ne sais pas qui donne le _la_ le soir 

--> Qui fut le fondateur mythique de Corinthe ?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Novembre 2012)

Le raisin 

As tu peur du noir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Novembre 2012)

Non, pas vraiment.

Tu aimes les films d'horreur ?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Novembre 2012)

Oui et non

La vie est belle, non ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Novembre 2012)

Oui et non, la nature est belle mais l'Homme, lui ne l'est pas.

Qu'est-ce que tu mangerais si cela devait être ton dernier repas ?


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Novembre 2012)

Les mets que j'aime (il y en a plein alors.....)

Le mariage gay, entre Fillon et Coppé, tu y crois encore ?


----------



## mistik (22 Novembre 2012)

Je le trouve assez _"gai"_ ainsi puisqu'ils nous prouvent encore une fois que l'on est face à "*la droite la plus bête du monde*" !

--> Dans quel département et dans quel village (à l'époque) François-Marie Arouet avait un château ... proche d'une certaine République lui permettant ainsi d'échapper au courroux royal ?


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Novembre 2012)

L'Ain

Es tu contre le foie gras ?


----------



## mistik (22 Novembre 2012)

Ma foi,Monsieur, jen ai pris par où jen ai pu attraper 

--> Quelle femme et quel livre emmènerais-tu avec toi sur une île déserte ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Novembre 2012)

La mienne et le livre "enquête sur les anges gardiens"


Tu as un chien ?


----------



## mistik (22 Novembre 2012)

Non.

--> L'humanité a-t-elle toujours connu des journées de 24 heures ?


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Novembre 2012)

Ça dépend oú


Que penses tu des films d'horreur ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Novembre 2012)

Les vrais films d'horreur sont sympas de temps en temps mais les films d'horreur genre gore comme Destination Finale ou autres, ça me dégoute juste..

Tu as quelqu'un dans ta vie ?


----------



## mistik (22 Novembre 2012)

Oui.

As-tu déjà mangé Casher sans te cacher ?


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Novembre 2012)

Je sais pas.

Que vas tu acheter au black friday ?


----------



## mistik (23 Novembre 2012)

Je ne suis pas difficile ! 

--> Ce jour vas-tu te laisser tenter par le Black Friday ?


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Novembre 2012)

Je pense pas.

As tu déjà acheté les cadeaux pour Noël ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Novembre 2012)

Non, rien du tout.

Tu m'achètes quoi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Novembre 2012)

Je sais pas 

Que vends tu ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (23 Novembre 2012)

Du rêve

Et toi?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Novembre 2012)

Un cuiseur vapeur, une machine expresso, un magnétoscope...

Qui n'en veut ?


----------



## esv^^ (23 Novembre 2012)

Moi je n'en veut pas


Le monde est il juste?


----------



## mistik (23 Novembre 2012)

S'il l'était cela se saurait !

--> Apple est-elle pingre ?


----------



## esv^^ (23 Novembre 2012)

Et comment!

Ne trouves pas tu scandaleux qu'Apple fasse des réductions qu'à 10%, son seul jour de soldes de l'années?


----------



## mistik (23 Novembre 2012)

Certes mais durant 12 jours à compter du 26 décembre en général, Apple offre gratuitement des e-books, des jeux, films, musiques ...

--> Que peuvent faire de plus nos totos du gouvernement pour redresser la situation économique de la France que n'ont pu faire les gouvernements précédents tant de droite que de gauche ?


----------



## esv^^ (24 Novembre 2012)

Bûcher sérieusement sur le problème et arrêter leurs conneries du types "le mariage pour les pédé" et pire, "l'adoption pour les homos" pour se faire remarquer.

Comment peut réagir un gosse quand on lui dit qu'il a deux papa?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Novembre 2012)

Je sais pas, mais je ne vois non plus le soucis.

As tu regardé France/Samoa ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Novembre 2012)

Non, je pensais que c'était ce soir à 21h. 

Tu suis la Formule 1 ?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Novembre 2012)

Un peu oui.

Tu penses qu'Alonso à une chance ?


----------



## mistik (24 Novembre 2012)

Je ne sais même pas qui c'est ...

--> Regardes-tu Céline Dion ce soir à la TV ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Novembre 2012)

Elle est passé à la télé ce soir  je n'étais pas au courant.

Tu penses que le nouveau film de Peter Jackson (The Hobbit) va obtenir des oscars ?


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Novembre 2012)

Peut-être.

La télé réalité tu aimes ?


----------



## esv^^ (25 Novembre 2012)

Bof, pas terrible.

C'était quoi l'avion le plus gros dans lequel tu es monté?


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Novembre 2012)

A330

Quelle est ton style de voiture ?


----------



## mistik (25 Novembre 2012)

Ferrari what else ?

--> Quel est ton genre de femme/homme ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Novembre 2012)

Femme assez grande et élancée, petite préférence pour les asiatiques.

Tu bois du lait le matin ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Novembre 2012)

Oui je bois du lait. 

Et toi tu es plus thé ou café?


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Novembre 2012)

chocolat.

Pain frais ou grillé ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Novembre 2012)

Frais !

Ça te dit un apéro géant avec les membres de MacG ?


----------



## mistik (25 Novembre 2012)

Pourquoi pas.

--> Si tu en as les moyens et que ta banque te suive, préfères-tu acheter une maison qui a déjà quelques années ou au contraire faire construire ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Novembre 2012)

Je suis assez partagé, ancienne à retaper c'est un trip, neuve tu fais ce que tu veux.

Es-tu propriétaire ou locataire ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Novembre 2012)

Aucun des deux, officiellement je suis encore domicilié chez mes parents pour des raisons pratiques.. Officieusement, c'est compliqué 

Tu es timide ?


----------



## esv^^ (26 Novembre 2012)

Ouais, un peu. En fait, ça dépend de la situation spatio-temporelle...

Une de tes qualités?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Novembre 2012)

Pénible ! 

Un de tes défauts ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Novembre 2012)

Impatient.

Tu es du genre jaloux ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (26 Novembre 2012)

Ca dépend, si mon voisin à une plus belle voiture que moi, je serai plutôt content pour lui, s'il matte ma femme, je lui démonte les dents

Ton humoriste préféré?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Novembre 2012)

Les Bodin's

Tu dors bien ou es tu victime du stress ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Novembre 2012)

Mal depuis un certains temps 

Tu as un lit simple ou double ?


----------



## mistik (26 Novembre 2012)

Double comme au tennis 

--> As-tu déjà trompé ta femme  attention si elle lit par dessus ton épaule ?


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Novembre 2012)

Non du tout ! 

Tu sais apprécier de ne rien faire ?


----------



## Wouik (27 Novembre 2012)

Absolument. J'appelle cela de la contemplation 

Si tu ne devais garder qu'un objet high-tech, lequel serait-ce ?


----------



## mistik (27 Novembre 2012)

Ma brosse à dents électrique 

--> Aimerais-tu parcourir l'Univers ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Novembre 2012)

Le monde d'abord, l'univers après.

Si on t'offre un billet d'avion, tu irais où ?


----------



## mistik (27 Novembre 2012)

A New York, what else ?

--> Que penses-tu de la décrépitude de la droite française ?


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Novembre 2012)

Navrant 

Le nouvel iMac t'en penses quoi ?


----------



## mistik (28 Novembre 2012)

Je ne sais pas car je ne l'ai jamais vu physiquement.

--> Que penses-tu du thème de la négritude ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Novembre 2012)

J'en pense rien.

C'est un thème d'écran ?


----------



## mistik (28 Novembre 2012)

Non, tu n'y es pas du tout ! Il s'agit en fait d'un courant littéraire et politique créé entre les deux dernières guerres mondiales vigoureusement contre le colonialisme français.

--> Que penses-tu de la théorie de la dérive des continents (cf la Pangée de Wegener) ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (29 Novembre 2012)

Que les continents ne dévieront jamais autant que l'être humain.

Tu as une machine à café? (si oui quel modèle)


----------



## thunderheart (29 Novembre 2012)

Une Philips Saeco (plus le modèle en tête) qui mout le grain avant de faire ton expresso, le bonheur.

T'es enrhubé ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Novembre 2012)

non plus depuis que j'ai fait un traitement contre il y a 4 ans.


tu vas à la piscine ?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Novembre 2012)

J'y vais plus, marre des mycoses.

Cela te cause ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Novembre 2012)

Non, mais je sais ce que c'est.

Tu sais nager ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Novembre 2012)

Légèrement. Je n'y vais pas non plus. 


Tu offres des fleurs ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Novembre 2012)

Non, ça fane..

Tu aimes le fromage ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Novembre 2012)

Le comté et la cancoillotte. 


Tu aimes le pâte ?


----------



## mistik (29 Novembre 2012)

Les pâtes &#8230; le pâté qu'as-tu voulu dire ???

J'aime, mais sans, plus le pâté en croûte 

--> Aimes-tu le pastaga ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Novembre 2012)

Non, je préfère le Whisky.

Fais froid ce matin chez vous ?


----------



## mistik (30 Novembre 2012)

Ça va bien merci !

--> Que fais-tu à cet instant ?


----------



## Powerdom (30 Novembre 2012)

je bosse, mais comme j'ai un peu de temps je fais une visite sur le forum...


tu aimes les fruits secs ?


----------



## mistik (30 Novembre 2012)

Oui les noix notamment  mais attention au bide !

--> Peux-tu nous raconter ton pire bide dans ta vie ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Novembre 2012)

Non, j'ai trop honte 

Peux-tu nous raconter ta plus grande joie ?


----------



## Powerdom (30 Novembre 2012)

Ma première moto 


et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Novembre 2012)

Quand j'ai vu une fille nue dans mon lit la première fois.

Tu as déjà fait du saut à l'élastique ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Novembre 2012)

jamais

As tu peur en avion ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Décembre 2012)

Non, je n'ai pas peur en l'avion.

Tu prends souvent le train ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Décembre 2012)

Oui très souvent.

Es-tu un adepte du "manger bio" ?


----------



## mistik (1 Décembre 2012)

Sans plus.

Que vas-tu faire de beau ce samedi ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2012)

Regarder un film et peut-être me promener.

Tu manges quoi ce midi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Décembre 2012)

Riz et poulet.

Tu as déjà joué à Guitar Hero ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2012)

Non.

Tu aimes les Sims ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (2 Décembre 2012)

De temps à autre ça se laisse jouer.

Tu aimes Bioshock?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Décembre 2012)

C'est quoi ?

La vie tu la prends comme elle vient ou bien...?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Décembre 2012)

Faut bien ...

Tu te rappelles des dessins animés que tu regardais quand tu étais petit ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Décembre 2012)

Oui, Tom & Jerry, Les fous du volant, Popeye, Kasper (je sais plus si c'était vraiment en dessin animé), etc.

Es-tu amateur de BD ?


----------



## mistik (3 Décembre 2012)

Plus maintenant.

--> Es-tu devant ta TV un grand fan du 20 heures ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Décembre 2012)

Absolument pas.

Regardes-tu des séries ces temps-ci ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (3 Décembre 2012)

Breaking bad

Connais tu cette série?


----------



## Powerdom (3 Décembre 2012)

non.


vivement la saison deux du trone de fer non ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Décembre 2012)

J'ai pas vu la 1ère 

As-tu regardé le début de la série "Les revenants" ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Décembre 2012)

Non.

La pomme tu la croques ou tu la vends ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Décembre 2012)

Je la croque !

iMessage, WhatsApp ou SMS classique ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Décembre 2012)

SMS classique.

As tu acheté ton sapin ?


----------



## mistik (3 Décembre 2012)

Que nenni !

--> As-tu acheté ta nouvelle brosse à dents et ton dentifrice ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Décembre 2012)

Absolument, Hollowood Chewing gum mood.

ça va mieux ton rhume ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Décembre 2012)

Ça va mieux, merci de demander 

Selon toi, qui est la plus belle femme sur terre ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Décembre 2012)

La mienne......

Es tu un adepte des animaux de compagnie ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Décembre 2012)

Hormis les femmes, non :love:

Que penses-tu de tout ce buzz autour de la 4G ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Décembre 2012)

Je m'en fou complètement.

la femme justement, tu la préféres comment, poil long ou poil court ? :rose:


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (4 Décembre 2012)

Je préfère le parquet à la moquette on va dire 

Chaise DSW de Eames ou Série 7 de Jacobsen ???


----------



## thunderheart (4 Décembre 2012)

Peu importe, du moment que le pétard se sente bien 

Beatles ou Stones ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Décembre 2012)

les deux m'indiffèrent....


tu as déjà préparé ton sapin ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (4 Décembre 2012)

Je ne fête pas noel^^

New York ou Los Angeles?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Décembre 2012)

Aubusson dans la Creuse...

Gouda ou Roquefort ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Décembre 2012)

Gouda ! Définitivement le Gouda. 

Poulet ou steak ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Décembre 2012)

Poulet

Vin ou fromage ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (4 Décembre 2012)

Tajine

Tu as quoi comme montre?


----------



## mistik (4 Décembre 2012)

Une à quartz.

--> Plutôt string panthère ou culotte à l'envers ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Décembre 2012)

String à l'envers

Col bleu ou col blanc ?


----------



## mistik (5 Décembre 2012)

Plutôt col façon panthère &#8230; donc je dirais col_éop_tère !

--> Petit ou grand ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Décembre 2012)

Juste un petit peu grand.

Es-tu photogénique ?


----------



## mistik (5 Décembre 2012)

Je suis génétiquement un photon mais pas un Apollon.

--> Que manges-tu pour midi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Décembre 2012)

Un kebab. Grosse flemme de me faire à manger.

Et toi ?


----------



## mistik (5 Décembre 2012)

Je n'ai pas encore mangé et je ne sais toujours pas quoi manger.

--> Aimes-tu séduire en toute circonstance (perso, pro et vie de tous les jours) pourvu que ton image éblouisse l'autre et que ton ombre le poursuive bien après t'avoir rencontré ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Décembre 2012)

Absolument pas. pour vivre heureux vivons caché.


En retraite dans combien de temps ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (5 Décembre 2012)

Je ne sais pas, près de 40 ans sûrement mais j'y pense jamais.

Tu es bon à "des chiffres et des lettres"?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Décembre 2012)

Les lettres non, mais les chiffres je me débrouille.

Tu connais encore tes tables de multiplication ?


----------



## mistik (5 Décembre 2012)

Ben euh, c'est-à-dire que  ben plus trop ! 

--> Connais-tu encore par cur les verbes irréguliers anglais ?


----------



## TiteLine (5 Décembre 2012)

Obligée :rose:

As-tu étudié l'allemand?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Décembre 2012)

Ja, ich spreche Deutsch ! 

Tu es bilingue ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Décembre 2012)

Non.

As tu déjà eu très peur ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Décembre 2012)

Cela m'est arrivé.

Aimes-tu les serpents ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Décembre 2012)

J'ai peur des serpents mais ils me fascinent ..

Pour ou contre l'euthanasie ?


----------



## FlnY (6 Décembre 2012)

Pour.

Aimes-tu le nutella ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Décembre 2012)

Un peu quand elle est bien solide. Trop molle, c'est vite éc&#339;urant à mon goût.

Nutella est féminin, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## mistik (6 Décembre 2012)

_Nue est la_ féminité dans mes pensées.

--> Que penses-tu de l'augmentation du taux de la TVA pour l'an prochain en France ?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Décembre 2012)

Que l'on va payer et de plus en plus.....

Quand tu fais le plein, tu chercher la station la moins chère ?


----------



## TiteLine (6 Décembre 2012)

Oui

Essence ou diesel?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Décembre 2012)

Diesel

Es tu bricoleur ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Décembre 2012)

Pas vraiment, j'arrive à monter un meuble IKEA tout seul comme un grand 

Tu es déjà allé à New-York ?


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Décembre 2012)

Non.

Voyages tu beaucoup ?


----------



## mistik (7 Décembre 2012)

Non.

--> Manges-tu salé ou sucré ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Décembre 2012)

Salé, un peu sucré et sucré/salé.

Il neige chez toi ?


----------



## Mister_sam32 (7 Décembre 2012)

non, il fait presque 30degrés ! 

le macbook pro retina 15" est t'il bien?


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Décembre 2012)

Certainement !

MacDo tu y vas de temps en temps ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Décembre 2012)

Non, je préfère le Quick, c'est moins gras et les frites sont meilleures.

Coca ou Pepsi ?


----------



## mistik (7 Décembre 2012)

Pepsi Cola

--> Vin blanc, vin rouge, rosé, champagne  ou simplement H2O ?


----------



## Mister_sam32 (7 Décembre 2012)

Champagne, sa fait plus $ chic $

Triste vie ou vie triste ?


----------



## mistik (7 Décembre 2012)

Triste temps, tant pis.

--> As-tu chez toi un ordi de collection de type Apple et merci de m'indiquer le modèle ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (7 Décembre 2012)

Nan, si j'en avait un, je le jetterai à la poubelle

Quel sport pratiques tu?


----------



## mistik (7 Décembre 2012)

Natation, ski.

--> *Mais que fait ce gun sur ma tempe qui me fait pâlir ?*


----------



## thunderheart (7 Décembre 2012)

Ferme les yeux, repenses à ta vie et ...

Les mots et les sons ont-ils une couleur ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Décembre 2012)

Dans les BD oui 

Tu aimerais voyager dans le temps ?


----------



## mistik (7 Décembre 2012)

Dans l'espace temps !

--> Aimerais-tu parfois "tabasser" ton patron ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Décembre 2012)

À coup de pelle ! Et encore, je suis gentil  Non, non je suis normal j'ai consulté 

Tu as des pulsions meurtrières ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Décembre 2012)

Ca dépend...

Tu habites en maison ou en appartement ?


----------



## mistik (8 Décembre 2012)

Bientôt dans une maison 
--> Fais-tu tes commissions le mercredi, le vendredi ou le samedi ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Décembre 2012)

Quand je suis motivé.

T'es motivé pour quoi ce samedi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Décembre 2012)

Décorer la maison.

tu es fan de foot ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Décembre 2012)

Absolument pas, ce sport s'est dégradé ! 

Tu as déposé des jours de congé pour les fêtes de fin d'année ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Décembre 2012)

Oui.


As tu déjà acheté tes cadeaux de Noël ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Décembre 2012)

En partie, il me reste encore quelques cadeaux à acheter.

Tu fais quoi ce soir ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Décembre 2012)

Rien.

Prévois tu un séjour à la neige pour ces fêtes ?


----------



## mistik (9 Décembre 2012)

Peut être.

Es-tu viande rouge ou au contraire poisson ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Décembre 2012)

Viande rouge.

As-tu déjà mangé du vrai caviar ?


----------



## mistik (9 Décembre 2012)

Je ne sais plus.

Et toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Décembre 2012)

Non.

Es-tu un pro-français qui essai d'acheter Français quand cela est possible ?


----------



## mistik (9 Décembre 2012)

Ça dépend.

--> Si l'on te laisse le choix, préfères-tu avoir un jet supersonique ou une Ferrari ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Décembre 2012)

Un Jet supersonique pour pouvoir voyager à travers le monde 

Tu préfères voyager en avion, en train ou en voiture ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Décembre 2012)

En train.

Es-tu un adepte de la décoration de Noël extérieure de ton domicile ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Décembre 2012)

Pas vraiment, j'habite au 23ème étage.. Si une déco se décroche, ça peut faire très mal en bas.

Vrai sapin ou spin en plastique ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Décembre 2012)

Vrai.

Tu es au 23eme sans ascenseur ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (9 Décembre 2012)

Au 68 ème sans escalier et sans ascenseur, une simple corde pour rentrer chez moi.

Comment fais tu passer ta myoclonie phrénoglottique?


----------



## mistik (9 Décembre 2012)

C'est très simple  je dis okay ! 

--> Que fais-tu pour faire rire ta femme ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Décembre 2012)

Je lui dit que sa meilleure amie est amoureuse de moi.

Ton dernier voyage en amoureux, c'était où ?


----------



## mistik (10 Décembre 2012)

En Haute Savoie.

--> Où es-tu allé l'été dernier ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Décembre 2012)

Bretagne, Landes, Pays Basque

L'hiver à la neige, au soleil ou à la maison ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Décembre 2012)

À la maison. Je n'ai plus de thune 

Tu fumes ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (10 Décembre 2012)

J'ai jamais fumé de ma vie

Tu as déjà testé une drogue et si oui laquelle?


----------



## mistik (10 Décembre 2012)

Aucune répréhensible.

--> Et toi, as-tu déjà bu du Cacolac ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Décembre 2012)

Non je préfère le Nesquik.

Es-tu un pro de la resquille ?


----------



## GrInGoo (11 Décembre 2012)

Ça dépend des cas ! 

Tu aimerais qu'on t'offre quoi à Noel ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Décembre 2012)

Monica Belluci.

Bien réveillé ce matin ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Décembre 2012)

Bof pas trop non ... Je suis encore dans les vapes 

Tu te connectes sur MacG au boulot ?


----------



## FlnY (11 Décembre 2012)

oui Obligé.

As-tu décoré ta maison pour noël ?


----------



## ergu (11 Décembre 2012)

Béh non, on s'ra tous morts, c'est la fin du monde !
Vais pas dépenser de la thune en guirlandes pour des morts.

T'as peur ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Décembre 2012)

De quoi ?

La mort de fascine ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Décembre 2012)

Je ne comprends pas.

La mort de qui ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Décembre 2012)

De fascine.

Tu manges quoi ce soir ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (11 Décembre 2012)

Du fascine

Est ce que ça te fascine que je mange du fascine au dîner?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Décembre 2012)

Tu manges bien ce que tu veux, du fascine ou autre chose.....

La mort te fascine ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (11 Décembre 2012)

Pose la question à fascine

Bref, est ce que tu pratiques tu ou as déjà pratiqué un sport de combat?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Décembre 2012)

Pas vraiment.. Déjà que j'ai du mal à comprendre le sens de la vie.

Edit : Toasted  Du judo en primaire

Comment l'Homme peut-il profiter de la vie s'il passe sa vie à bosser dans ce monde capitaliste ?


----------



## mistik (11 Décembre 2012)

En ne voyant pas passer la vie l'Homme n'a pas à s'en préoccuper car dans ce monde capitaliste, tout est fait pour ne pas avoir à penser, d'autres réfléchissent à votre place et vous devez de simples exécutants puis des moutons exécutés !

--> Aimes-tu le film ainsi que la série qui en est tirée intitulés "Le Transporteur" ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Décembre 2012)

Les films oui, la série une peu moins.

Es-tu allé voir Skyfall ?


----------



## mistik (12 Décembre 2012)

Oui et c'est pas mal ... 007 est perçu comme un Phoenix.

--> Es-tu invit&#279;(e) ou reçois-tu à Noël ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Décembre 2012)

J'vais picoler avec la famille, tout simplement.

Que vas-tu faire aujourd'hui à 12h12 ?


----------



## ergu (12 Décembre 2012)

Je nageais.

Fascine, c'est celle de la farine pour les gâteaux ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Décembre 2012)

Non, c'est un truc politique je crois 

Connais-tu des journées où tu as l'impression de ne jamais te réveiller ?


----------



## ergu (12 Décembre 2012)

Je ne rêve jamais que je zone sur macg - c'est comme ça que je sais que je suis réveillé...

Tu viens souvent ici ?
('tain, la loose, on dirait de la drague vintage ma question)


----------



## FlnY (12 Décembre 2012)

Oui assez quand il n'y a personne à boulot (comme aujourd'hui  )

Pourquoi as-tu choisi Macg plutôt qu'un autre forum ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Décembre 2012)

Y'a plus de feignasses et de poseurs :love:

Et toi, pourquoi t'as choisi ce lieu de perdition ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Décembre 2012)

Pour la même raison que toi. 

Aimes tu le bon vin ?


----------



## esv^^ (12 Décembre 2012)

Pas spécialement.

Un truc qui te réconforte dans les moments douloureux?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Décembre 2012)

Le vin justement ! 

Aimes tu la nouvelle page Facebook de la Police ?


----------



## mistik (12 Décembre 2012)

Je ne mintéresse ni à Facebook ni à la Police et encore moins aux patates chaudes !

--> Aimerais-tu parfois tout laisser tomber (boulot, femme, enfants, amis ...) et partir à l'aventure ?


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Décembre 2012)

Le boulot, oui. Le reste, non.....


Est ce que l'aventure pour toi, c'est de prendre les transports en commun ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Décembre 2012)

C'est une sorte d'aventure aussi.

As-tu vécu des aventures intérieures ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (13 Décembre 2012)

Aux chiottes souvent.

Ca va le transit intestinal en ce moment?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Décembre 2012)

Moyen.

Tu manges des fibres ?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Décembre 2012)

non.


tu chantes bien ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Décembre 2012)

Non, je ne me comparerai même pas aux casseroles parce que ce n'est pas comparable 

Et toi ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (13 Décembre 2012)

Mon pommeau de douche ne s'est jamais plaint donc j'imagine que oui.

Tu te laves les cheveux tous les jours?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Décembre 2012)

Oui, tous les jours.

Tu mets du temps à te préparer le matin ?


----------



## esv^^ (13 Décembre 2012)

C'est très variable: ça peut aller de 15 minutes à 1 heure...

Combien de temps perds tu dans les transports pour aller bosser?


----------



## mistik (13 Décembre 2012)

Mes pieds sont mon seul transport. Pratiques, pas besoin de faire de révision chez le mécano sauf parfois à changer mes roues, euh mes chaussures &#8230; désolé. En conséquence, je ne perds pas de temps dans les transports !

--> Aimes-tu le cassoulet ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Décembre 2012)

Oui, j'aime bien ça !

Tu aimes les frites ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Décembre 2012)

Ouaip, maison avec de la bonne pomme de terre (Charlotte, Amandine, Bintje...).
En dehors de la maison, les meilleurs que j'ai mangées, c'était dans un p'tit snack près le la place Ste Catherine à Bruxelles.

On mange quoi à midi ?


----------



## mistik (14 Décembre 2012)

J'espère pas un plat tout préparé gorgé de sel et d'eau ! 

--> Que penses-tu du reportage d'hier au soir émanant d'une chaîne publique sur les restaurants dont la plupart vendent à leur client des mets industriels (mets et sauces fabriqués en usine) ?


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Décembre 2012)

Que l'on bouffe de la merde sans le savoir...

Es-tu trés festif ?


----------



## esv^^ (14 Décembre 2012)

Vraiment, ça dépend des période. En ce moment, pas du tout...

Connait tu le langage HTML?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Décembre 2012)

<div="mensonge">
  <p>NON</p>
</div>

As-tu déjà créé des sites Ouaibe ?


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Décembre 2012)

Oui, 2 simples.

Es-tu un dingue de technologie ?


----------



## esv^^ (14 Décembre 2012)

Dingue, je n'espère pas, mais j'aime bien suivre l'actualité, démonter un ordi par ci par là, regarder une Keynote...

Qu'entends tu dans le terme "geek" dans la phrase: "C'est mon côté un peu geek"?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Décembre 2012)

À *ça*.

Tu utilises Facebook Messenger ?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Décembre 2012)

Non ou peu.

Aimes tu les jeux vidéo ?


----------



## mistik (15 Décembre 2012)

Avec mes iPod, iPhone et surtout iPad : oui ! Sinon ... non.

== Que penses tu de la "délocalisation" du sieur Depardieu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Décembre 2012)

Qu'avec le gouvernement actuel, c'est normal ! 

Tu regardes Les Simpson ?


----------



## mistik (16 Décembre 2012)

Non, mais j'aimais bien le comique Sim. 

--> Aimes-tu les marchés de Noël ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Décembre 2012)

Oui, en Alsace.

Utilises tu iTunes Match ?


----------



## mistik (16 Décembre 2012)

Pas du tout.

--> Es-tu famille  ou  pas ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Décembre 2012)

Oui.

Qu'est ce qui te fais "kiffer" ?


----------



## mistik (16 Décembre 2012)

Tout et rien.

--> qu'est-ce qui s'est passé dernièrement pour que tu sois "_MDR_" ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Décembre 2012)

Rien de spécial !

As-tu une voiture hybride ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2012)

Non du tout ...

Pourquoi le Diesel polluerait-il plus que le Mazout des chauffages ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Décembre 2012)

question de combustion peut être ?

quelle est la différence entre un polar et un roman noir ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Décembre 2012)

La couleur 

Comment fait-on pour avoir des enfants ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2012)

On enlève le parapluie ...

Fille ou garçon, quel est on souhait ?


----------



## mistik (16 Décembre 2012)

Peu importe le packaging, je garde le cadeau !

--> Aimes-tu faire du vélo ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Décembre 2012)

Oui mais pas à Paris, c'est dangereux ! 

Tu sais danser ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Décembre 2012)

Pas du tout.

Comment se créé les arc en ciel ?


----------



## mistik (16 Décembre 2012)

C'est tout simple : lorsqu'il y a une concentration d'amoureux dans un périmètre donné, le dieu Apollon tire une flèche dans les cieux qui en retour affichent un arc en ciel ! :love:

--> Qui est le frère de Séléné et d&#8217;Éos ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Décembre 2012)

ton oncle ! 

Quelle est la couleur du cheval d'Henri IV ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Décembre 2012)

Bleu, c'était l'ancêtre des Schtroumpfs ! Oui, les Schtroumpfs sont à moitié équidé ! 

Tu vas t'offrir quoi ce Noël ?


----------



## mistik (16 Décembre 2012)

Des marrons, ben ouais je vais m'en bâfrer &#8230; pleins de marrons à la Noël !

--> Penses-tu partir faire du ski durant ces vacances de fin d'année ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Décembre 2012)

Non mais j'aimerai bien !

Tu es allé voir Le Hobbit ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Décembre 2012)

Oui. Un peu lent à démarrer, mais ça monte vite au fur (et à mesure ?) de l'histoire. Bonne BO, effets spéciaux bien foutus. La 3D 48 FPS est un peu perturbante.

Vas-tu aux séances 2D ou 3D quand c'est proposé ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Décembre 2012)

Non j'aime pas trop la 3D cela me saoule...

Quel examen faut-il pour devenir poisson-pilote ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Décembre 2012)

je dirais dentiste vu la machoire de son compagnon !

sinon, j'ai manqué quelque chose ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Décembre 2012)

Oui, un peu .. Ça fait longtemps qu'on ne t'a plus vu dans la salle de jeu 

Comment ça va ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Décembre 2012)

Oui le taff a faillit me tuer en fait...

Le taff : exploitation ou épanouissement ?


----------



## mistik (17 Décembre 2012)

Ça dépend entre autre de ta fonction.

--> Les animaux domestiques contribuent-ils à ton épanouissement ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Décembre 2012)

J'ai déjà du mal avec moi-même alors si je dois élever un animal .. Pas très épanouissant ! 

Tu connais les paroles de l'Hymne Européen ?


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Décembre 2012)

Pas du tout !

Le principe de survie élémentaire, tu connais ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Décembre 2012)

Oui, Chips et Jameson

Bon pour Koh Lanta ?


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Décembre 2012)

Koh quoi ?


Tu regardes beaucoup la TV ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Décembre 2012)

Un peu, pas régulièrement.

Depardieu bon acteur, mauvais citoyen ?


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Décembre 2012)

Non pas du tout, bon imposable français, comme nous tous et bon à une lettre près......

Prends tu beaucoup le TGV ?


----------



## mistik (18 Décembre 2012)

Non car je _V_é_G_è_T_e &#8230; sutout en verlan ! 

--> Es-tu du genre Picsou ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Décembre 2012)

Non mais je ne dépense pas pour rien.. 

Pourquoi on ne peut pas parler argent avec les Français ?


----------



## mistik (19 Décembre 2012)

Parce que sinon nous ne serions pas Français !

--> Aimes-tu chanter dans ta salle de bains ?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Décembre 2012)

Ça dépend.

Es-tu prêt pour la fin du monde ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Décembre 2012)

Yes.

Il n'arrête pas de pleuvoir ici, est-ce normal ?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Décembre 2012)

Tu habites en Bretagne n'est ce pas ? Donc la réponse sera.....oui 

Connais tu le hamburger Gascon ?


----------



## mistik (19 Décembre 2012)

Que nenni.

--> Que penses-tu de cet ancien colonel du KGB (élément opérationnel de la Guépéou du KGB) puis du FSB (&#1060;&#1077;&#1076;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1072;&#1103; &#1089;&#1083;&#1091;&#1078;&#1073;&#1072; &#1073;&#1077;&#1079;&#1086;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1085;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080; &#1056;&#1086;&#1089;&#1089;&#1080;&#1081;&#1089;&#1082;&#1086;&#1081; &#1060;&#1077;&#1076;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072;&#1094;&#1080;&#1080 &#8230; un dénommé Poutine  *re*-nommé à la tête de la Russie post-soviétique ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Décembre 2012)

Que du bien ! Je n'ai pas envie de disparaître ce soir pour me retrouver dans un goulag voyons.. Vive l'URSS ! Vive la Russie ! Longue vie à Stalin.. Poutine ! 

Tu crois à la théorie du complot ?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Décembre 2012)

Oui ! :afraid:

Mais qui m'en veux ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Décembre 2012)

Les force de l'ombre ou la Marque Jaune.

Qui prépare le café ce matin ?


----------



## mistik (20 Décembre 2012)

La machine à café avec introduction de pièces de monnaie ... du bureau ...

--> ... Aimes-tu cette série française intitulée "Caméra Café" ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Décembre 2012)

Ouaip, c'était assez drôle parfois.

Et la nouvelle série "Scènes de ménage" ?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Décembre 2012)

J'aime bien.

Toi le matin c'est café ou thé ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Décembre 2012)

Thé Grand Yunnan, suivi d'un bon expresso

Quel type de cafetière as-tu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Décembre 2012)

Mon père s'est offert une Nuova Simonelli.

Avec ou sans sucre le café ?


----------



## mistik (20 Décembre 2012)

Avec Stevia.

--> Que penses-tu de cette formule ci-après tirée du journal Le Monde de ce jour : "_la stabilité vantée par *M. Poutine* est une triste régression : *la Russie*  n'est pas une dictature, une prison avec des miradors, plutôt *un marais  livré au cynisme. On peut en sortir en s'exilant ou s'y enfoncer*_" ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Décembre 2012)

Cela me laisse pantois.

Trouves-tu qu'Apple c'était mieux avant ?


----------



## mistik (20 Décembre 2012)

D'après ce que j'entends et lis, il semble que oui.

--> Que penses-tu du rachat de _La Provence_ par Tapie ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Décembre 2012)

Rien de spécial, ici on lit Ouest-France ou le Télégramme.

Tu le trouves sympa Nanard ?


----------



## mistik (21 Décembre 2012)

Je ne dirais pas ça.

--> Que manges ce jour comme déjeuner ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Décembre 2012)

C'était un plat à base uniquement de légumes cuits à la vapeur, très bon.
Le tout précédé d'un whisky en apéro et accompagné d'un verre de Brouilly.

Tu pars ce week-end ?


----------



## mistik (21 Décembre 2012)

skier dimanche  peut être.

--> Que faire contre la morosité ambiante ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Décembre 2012)

Boire ! C'est mon remède !

Tu es amoureux ?


----------



## mistik (21 Décembre 2012)

On peut dire ça.

--> Je commence à m'impatienter, combien de temps encore avant la fin du monde ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Décembre 2012)

*It's the Final Countdown*
Bientôt bientôt ! 

Il aime le rock ?


----------



## mistik (21 Décembre 2012)

Comme une bock de Basse-Saxe !

--> Purée ça me donne faim cette attente de fin du Monde, pas toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Décembre 2012)

Si, on se grille quelque chose ? J'ai envie de steak ! 

Tu mangerais quoi si cela devait être ton dernier repas ?


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Décembre 2012)

Tout.

Et toi ?


----------



## mistik (22 Décembre 2012)

Rien.

--> Que faire contre la médiocrité au quotidien ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Décembre 2012)

Charger l'App Anti-médiocrité

Tu te sens comme aujourd'hui, un jour après la fin du monde ?


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Décembre 2012)

Déçu !

Que vas tu manger pour le repas de Noël ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Décembre 2012)

Une pizza ! On ne célèbre pas Noël chez moi :hein:

Tu fais tes courses sur internet ?


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Décembre 2012)

Oui.

Tu as attendu la fin du monde hier ?


----------



## mistik (23 Décembre 2012)

Non, je l'ai vainement attendue *avant-hier* et je demande à être remboursé : le casting était là (avec les journalistes sur le qui-vive) mais le spectacle était nul (pas de ville disparaissant sous des collines d'eau ou des torrents de boue et des mères suppliant le ciel de protéger leurs enfants) ! 

--> Où manges-tu à Noël ?


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Décembre 2012)

Chez moi.

Et toi ?


----------



## mistik (23 Décembre 2012)

Nulle part.

--> Alors qu'elles descendent potentiellement de dinosaures carnassiers, pourquoi les poules n'ont-elles pas de dents ?


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Décembre 2012)

Parce que quand elles en auront et Ben......


Tu réveillonnes pour Noël ?


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2012)

Il faut bien (je m'en passerais volontiers).

Et pour le nouvel an, petite soirée entre amis avec bisou à minuit ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Décembre 2012)

Petite soirée en famille, grosse soirée après minuit entre amis ! 

Tu aimes le saumon fumé ?


----------



## mistik (23 Décembre 2012)

Oui.

--> Que faire contre la scientologie et pour la sophrologie ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Décembre 2012)

S'en foutre.

Trouves-tu le gavage des oies romantique ?


----------



## bompi (24 Décembre 2012)

Ça me donnerait plutôt mal au foie.

Quel est la quinzième décimale de _e_ ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Décembre 2012)

e &#8776; 2,718 281 828 459 04*5* 235 360 287

Tu as mangé quoi ce soir ? (je retourne manger moi.. Joyeux Noël !)


----------



## bompi (25 Décembre 2012)

De la betterave rouge.

Les cadeaux étaient bien ?


----------



## mistik (25 Décembre 2012)

Oui, ils étaient bien.

--> Quels cadeaux as-tu reçu ?


----------



## bompi (25 Décembre 2012)

Des ustensiles de cuisine.

L'existentialisme est-il _vraiment_ un humanisme ?


----------



## mistik (25 Décembre 2012)

Faut voir avec Sartre.

--> Que penses-tu du  jihâd par l'épée ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Décembre 2012)

De nos jours, que c'est une "excuse" pour foutre la merde ! 

Tu crois que l'État nous surveille ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Décembre 2012)

Non...

As-tu eu ce que tu attendais à Noël ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Décembre 2012)

Je n'attendais rien de spécial, donc aucune déception.

Doit-on faire croire au père Noël aux enfants ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Décembre 2012)

Quand ils sont petits, oui.

Es-tu un adepte de la voiture tout électrique en ville ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Décembre 2012)

Pourquoi pas ! Surtout dans les grandes villes.

Connais-tu l'expression "Loud Pipes Save Lives" ?


----------



## bompi (26 Décembre 2012)

Non, mais grâce à toi j'en sais un peu plus à ce sujet.

Maintenant que la dernière fin du monde a été esquivée (ces Mayas, quels comiques !), connais-tu la date du prochain l'anéantissement universel (genre _big crunch_) ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (26 Décembre 2012)

Dieu seul sait.

Tu es en vacances?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Décembre 2012)

Oui ! 8 mois que j'attendais ces vacances 

Tu as déjà fait de l'aviron ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Décembre 2012)

Cela m'est arrivé de ramer oui :love:

Quelle est ton application iOS préférée pour travailler tes photos ?


----------



## mistik (26 Décembre 2012)

Je ne sais pas, iPhoto peut être ?

--> As-tu reçu de l'argent pour Noël ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Décembre 2012)

Oui.

En ce moment, tu fais quoi ?


----------



## mistik (26 Décembre 2012)

Ben comme toi, je tape sur mon clavier.

--> Que comptes-tu manger ce soir ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Décembre 2012)

Soupe à l'oignon.

Et toi ?


----------



## mistik (26 Décembre 2012)

y crouton ! Je pense pour ma part manger des pâtes.

--> Que serions-nous - pauvres hommes - sans les femmes ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Décembre 2012)

Nous serions tranquille....

Joue tu au jeu sur Mac ?


----------



## mistik (26 Décembre 2012)

Oui cela m'arrive, cependant je joue plus sur mon iPad mini.

--> Que faire en cas de gain important au Loto ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (26 Décembre 2012)

Se casser très loin.

Pourquoi aimes tu jouer à ce jeu de "poser une question à la personne suivante"?


----------



## mistik (27 Décembre 2012)

Peut être pour les mêmes raisons que toi.

--> A quelle heure vas-tu te coucher ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Décembre 2012)

Là, je vais dormir  Bonne nuit !

Ton super-héros préféré ?


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Décembre 2012)

Super Dupont.

Tu dors combien d'heure par nuit ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Décembre 2012)

Environ 8 heures par jour au boulot :love:

Y'a du vent chez toi ce matin ?


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Décembre 2012)

Pas du tout.

Il pleut chez toi ce matin ?


----------



## mistik (27 Décembre 2012)

Oui.

--> Quel temps fera-t-il ce week-end ?


----------



## bompi (27 Décembre 2012)

Soleil parfois un peu voilé, minimum 19º et maximum 27º. À Lahaina, hein, pas à Paris.

--> Le déjeuner était bon ?


----------



## mistik (27 Décembre 2012)

Oui mais léger : 2 ufs au plat, salade avec huile d'olive  soda (je sais, il vaut mieux éviter), mandarine, tisane spéciale frimas.

--> Et toi, qu'as-tu mangé ce midi ?


----------



## bompi (27 Décembre 2012)

Carottes râpées, tomates, deux oeufs (durs), une salade de fruits, une banane et de l'ananas. Un café.

--> Tu iras au ski cette année ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Décembre 2012)

Non, j'attends que la neige vienne à moi ! 

Tu as des pneus neiges ?


----------



## ergu (27 Décembre 2012)

Nan - même plus de chaînes.

La montagne, ça te gagne ?


----------



## bompi (27 Décembre 2012)

Pas vraiment, non. Mes vertèbres m'orientent plutôt vers la plage...

--> Ça te gratouille ou ça te chatouille ?


----------



## mistik (27 Décembre 2012)

Ben, mon chat se grattouille  ça te va ?

--> Regardes-tu le transporteur ?


----------



## bompi (27 Décembre 2012)

Non, trop nase. Je modère...

--> As-tu lu Fifty Shades of Grey ?


----------



## mistik (27 Décembre 2012)

Ça la modération c'est ton rayon ! 

L'érotisme &#8230; bof &#8230;

--> &#8230; En revanche, aimes-tu cette façon de penser qu'est l'hédonisme ?


----------



## bompi (27 Décembre 2012)

C'est intéressant mais c'est parfois un peu prout-prout.

--> Tu as vu le dernier Shah Rukh Khan ?


----------



## mistik (27 Décembre 2012)

J'ai _hin_-dou-_te_ non pardon un doute mais non, non pas du tout.

--> Regardes-tu parfois le ciel la nuit et te laisses-tu guider par les étoiles qui t'entraînent vers des rêves insensés (c'est vrai, je te l'accorde rares sont celles qui brillent encore aujourd'hui avec toutes nos lumières artificielles) ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Décembre 2012)

Difficile de voir les étoiles à Paris  mais oui, quand je sors de Paris, il m'arrive de me laisser aller en observant le ciel étoilé. 

Tu lis des revues scientifiques ?


----------



## mistik (27 Décembre 2012)

Que nenni !

--> Lis-tu des contes et contines à de petits enfants ?


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Décembre 2012)

Oui.

Fais tu semblant de croire que le Père Noël existe ?


----------



## ergu (28 Décembre 2012)

Non.

Tu te souviens comment tu as su/compris qu'il n'existait pas ?


----------



## mistik (28 Décembre 2012)

Oui tout simplement vers me 5/6 ans j'avais des doutes quant à ma soeur et le *Père Noël*. Aussi me suis-je caché et j'ai pu ainsi découvrir que ma soeur avait dépose les cadeaux à un endroit peu visible de la maison &#8230; je suis dé-goû-té (perte de la magie de Noël) ! 

--> Et toi quid ?


----------



## ergu (28 Décembre 2012)

Même âge, mêmes doutes, une envie de faire pipi dans la nuit - tiens, il y a de le lumière et des chuchotements dans le salon - et le réflexe de ne pas faire de bruit pour ne pas donner l'alerte.
Mais pas vraiment de déception.

T'as des cadeaux à revendre aujourd'hui ?


----------



## aCLR (28 Décembre 2012)

Encore un truc pour se faire du fric sur le dos d'un gars en rouge 

Mais qu'est-ce tu fais là ?!


----------



## bompi (28 Décembre 2012)

Je lis.

--> Savais-tu que le jour où un gars a tué 26 personnes à Newtown (CT - USA), un autre gars a tailladé 23  enfants à Chenpeng (Henan - CHN) ?


----------



## ergu (28 Décembre 2012)

Là, présentement, là maintenant, tout de suite ?
Je procrastine grave.

ça ne se voit pas ?

EDIT - zobi ! Grillé !
Tant pis, le suivant répond à qui il veut.


----------



## mistik (28 Décembre 2012)

Dans le jeu des 7 familles, je veux Bompi et sa question. Et j'y réponds par la négative bien que cela ne m'étonne pas car des fous il y en a partout; en revanche des journalistes qui font bien leur boulot en nous donnant ces deux infos je constate que malheureusement il n'y en a que très peu puisque que j'ignorais l'affaire du gars qui "a tailladé 23  enfants à Chenpeng (Henan - CHN)" ! 

--> Que puis-je faire pour qu'une âme charitable veuille bien répondre à ma question concernant *mon Mac mini que je souhaite transformer en Mac mini serveur sous Snow Leopard Server* ? Que je danse tout nu en pleine rue dans cet air glacial ? Que j'aille cambrioler la Banque alimentaire de mon secteur en laissant traîner mes empreintes de partout ? Que je fonce contre le Commissariat de Police de ma ville avec ma voiture ? Quoi mais quoi ? Qu'ai-je fait de mal ? Qu'ai-je fait ?


----------



## bompi (28 Décembre 2012)

Sans doute n'as-tu pas proposé d'argent (ou d'autres rétributions...) et dans notre monde terriblement mercantile, les gens ne font plus rien gratuitement, ah la la. Il y a aussi que peu de gens utilisent OS X Server finalement (on ne saurait les en blâmer).

--> Tu as lu la doc ?


----------



## mistik (28 Décembre 2012)

Je l'ai acheté en Allemagne avec une doc en anglais  or avec Shakespeare j'expire donc non pas vraiment. Mais ce qui m'intéresse ce sont les disques dur (marque, modèle) à installer, l'optibay remplaçant le SuperDrive, etc. Car je sais que j'arriverai à force d'abnégation  à faire fonctionner le produit ! 

--> Et toi tu t'y connais en serveur et plus particulièrement en Mac mini serveur ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Décembre 2012)

Un peu, mais je m'y connais plus en serveurs et serveuses de bar minis ou mini bars 

En vacances ce soir ?


----------



## r e m y (28 Décembre 2012)

En vacances? Tu plaisantes!!!

Après l'échec lamentable de notre anéantissement lors du retour sur Terre de la station Mir, puis le pschitt Maya, maintenant qu'on n'a plus de date précise pour la fin du monde, plus de temps à perdre!!! 

t'aurais pas trouvé une autre prophétie à se mettre sous la dent?


----------



## ergu (28 Décembre 2012)

Dans les écoles de menuiserie, tu as des profs es-scies mais on les dit un peu marteau.

Un prof qui t'as particulièrement marqué ?


----------



## mistik (28 Décembre 2012)

Par les coups qu'il me donnait (à l'époque - fin du 20ème siècle - dans le privé &#8230; c'était possible) un Prof de maths. 

--> Que s'est-il passé le 14 août 1799 pour Napoléon lors de son excursion en Egypte ?


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Décembre 2012)

Il a attrapé la tourista ? 

En parlant de lui était il vrai qu'il avait un membre si long qu'il était obligé de le tenir avec sa moi sous son gilet d'où sa posture célèbre ?


----------



## mistik (30 Décembre 2012)

Tu ne confondrais pas avec Napoléon III ?

--> Qui était surnommé "_Napoléon le Petit_" par Victor Hugo ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Décembre 2012)

Sarkozy ?

D'après Coluche, quelle est la bonne taille pour les jambes ?


----------



## matacao (30 Décembre 2012)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Sarkozy ?
> 
> D'après Coluche, quelle est la bonne taille pour les jambes ?



_la bonne taille pour les jambes_ c'est quand les pieds touchent bien par terre.

Qui as dit "La _première victime de la guerre_, c'_est_ toujours _la vérité" ? _en 1917.
_ 
PS: mistik la réponse est Napoléon III.
_


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Décembre 2012)

D'après Google, Kipling Rudyard.

Tu as tenu tes résolutions de cette année ?


----------



## bompi (30 Décembre 2012)

Aucun problème, je n'en avais pris aucune.

--> Quelle est la farce utilisée pour les paupiettes de veau ?


----------



## ergu (30 Décembre 2012)

Je n'en sais rien, je suis végétarien.

Tu mangerais ton chien ?


----------



## bompi (30 Décembre 2012)

Je suis pas loin d'être végétarien moi-z'aussi. Et je n'ai pas d'animal domestique (ou pas).

--> Tu as déjà essayé les croquettes (genre Mel Gibson dans L'Arme Fatale) ?


----------



## ergu (30 Décembre 2012)

Les croquettes, d'avis général*, ce n'est pas bon - donc non.

Et le Canigou ?




* Il était pourtant simple trappeur, pas général.


----------



## bompi (30 Décembre 2012)

J'ai visité un jour les unités de fabrication et ça m'a pas donné envie d'y goûter.

--> Tu aimes les truffes ?


----------



## ergu (30 Décembre 2012)

Yep !

Plutôt grand bureau vide et épuré ou au milieu de piles de trucs et papiers en désordre pour bosser ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Décembre 2012)

1ere partie de ta question.

Et toi ?


----------



## ergu (30 Décembre 2012)

Pareil.

Musique en bossant - si oui, quoi ?


----------



## mistik (31 Décembre 2012)

Non.

--> Aimes-tu le cinéma d'auteur ?


----------



## bompi (31 Décembre 2012)

Ça dépend quand même beaucoup de l'auteur. Mais ça me paraît un peu fatigué, comme catégorie.

--> En ces périodes de fêtes, est-ce que tu en profites pour revoir des classiques (exemple : le superbe Prisonnier de Zenda, avec Stewart Granger, Deborah Kerr et James Mason) ?


----------



## mistik (31 Décembre 2012)

_La vérité si je mens_ &#8230; *je n'y ai pas encore réfléchi* !

--> As-tu pris des résolutions pour le nouvel an ?


----------



## bompi (31 Décembre 2012)

Pas plus cette année que l'année dernière (à vrai dire, le nouvel an, je m'en fiche un peu...)

--> Et cet OS X Server, ça avance ?


----------



## mistik (31 Décembre 2012)

J'attends mes disques durs, mon optibay et ma volonté de me lancer en suivant stricto sensu la procédure décrite sur les vidéos qui surfent ici ou là sur le net 

--> Et toi, penses-tu débuter cette nouvelle année en montant, démontant, upgradant ton/tes Mac ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Décembre 2012)

Non, autant j'étais très bidouilleur quand j'étais sur PC.. Depuis que je me suis tourner vers Apple, je ne démonte plus rien 

Tu sais siffler ?


----------



## mistik (31 Décembre 2012)

en travaillant  non ?

--> Je penses que nos gouvernants font n'importe quoi et se font acheter par de vils étrangers. Par exemple, que penses-tu du Qatar qui rachète nos entreprises et qui lorsqu'il décidera de revendre lesdites entreprises n'aura pas à payer de plus-values en France ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Janvier 2013)

Ce sont de bon capitalistes 

Qu'attends tu de l'année 2013 ?


Bonne Année à tous les joueurs


----------



## jack-from-souss (2 Janvier 2013)

Que certains arrêtent de voir en les étrangers le mal absolu.

Bonne année à toi aussi l'ami.

Il fait beau et/ou doux du côté de chez toi?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Janvier 2013)

Et oui.

Vas tu fêter l'Epiphanie dimanche ?


----------



## mistik (3 Janvier 2013)

Peut être.

--> Manges-tu les derniers restes de la Saint Sylvestre ?


----------



## matacao (3 Janvier 2013)

Non.

Aime tu la frangipane ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Janvier 2013)

J'adore :love:

Connais tu la moulis ?


----------



## mistik (3 Janvier 2013)

Pas du tout.

--> Que signifie "_in tartiflette we trust_" ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Janvier 2013)

L'amour de la Tartiflette.

Et si je vous souhaitais une Bonne Année 2013 ?


----------



## esv^^ (3 Janvier 2013)

Je serais ravi!

Vas tu me souhaiter Bonne Année?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Janvier 2013)

Et bien soit ! Bonne Année à toi et aux autres glandeurs/glandeuses du site :love:

Et qui me souhaite la Bonne Année ?


----------



## esv^^ (3 Janvier 2013)

Moi: bonne année!

Est ce que tu aurais une idée de question?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Janvier 2013)

Oui

Quelle heure est-il ?


----------



## bompi (3 Janvier 2013)

19h29.

--> As-tu déjà mangé du haggis ?


----------



## mistik (3 Janvier 2013)

Non.

--> As-tu déjà mangé du cheval ne serait-ce pour un remède &#8230; ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Janvier 2013)

Le steak de cheval, c'est délicieux 

Tu utilises WhatsApp ?


----------



## mistik (3 Janvier 2013)

Non.

--> Le devrais-je ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Janvier 2013)

Oui, ajoute moi ! File ton numéro 

Tu portes des lunettes ?


----------



## mistik (4 Janvier 2013)

Pas encore.

--> Es-tu string ou caleçon ?


----------



## matacao (4 Janvier 2013)

caleçon

--> et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Janvier 2013)

String !

Le métier que tu voulais faire quand tu étais petit ?


----------



## matacao (4 Janvier 2013)

militaire

--> et toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Janvier 2013)

chomeur !

As tu un animal de compagnie ?


----------



## mistik (5 Janvier 2013)

Oui, ma copine  mais il ne faut pas lui répéter  

--> Après la nationalité russe, Depardieu très en forme va-t-il demander les nationalités chinoise, tchétchène ou    ?


----------



## esv^^ (5 Janvier 2013)

J'avoue honteusement que je ne peut pas lire l'avenir...

Crois tu à ces charlatans qui te font croire qu'ils peuvent lire le tien?


----------



## DarkMoineau (5 Janvier 2013)

Comme l'a dit un sage tout petit et tout vert avec de grandes oreilles.

"Toujours en mouvement est l'avenir."

Tu crois que les grandes oreilles sont nécessaires pour être sage? ^^


----------



## esv^^ (5 Janvier 2013)

J.ai des petites oreilles, donc j'espère pas!

De quel sage parlais tu: Shrek ou Maître Yoda?


----------



## mistik (5 Janvier 2013)

Peut être plus que d'avoir un long nez  Pinocchio !

--> Aimes-tu réparer les ordinateurs ?


----------



## esv^^ (5 Janvier 2013)

Ouais, j.aime ça!

T'es tu déjà lancé dans le démontage d'un iDevice? Difficile?


----------



## mistik (5 Janvier 2013)

Je n'ai pas encore essayé &#8230; why not &#8230; mais pour plus tard !

--> Aimes-tu ton prochain (ou ta prochaine, ne soyons pas &#8230; chien) ?


----------



## esv^^ (5 Janvier 2013)

J'essaye mais c.est pas toujours évident!


Connaît tu la formule pour calculer delta?


----------



## mistik (5 Janvier 2013)

Pour trouver les racines d'un trinôme du second degré il faut résoudre l'équation ax2 + bx + c = 0
Dès lors il faut calculer le discriminant &#916; (delta), donné par la formule :  &#916; = b2 - 4ac

--> Que penses-tu de la pensée freudienne ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (5 Janvier 2013)

Je me torche avec ses livres.

Et toi, que penses-tu de la pensée freudienne ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2013)

Quelle a un sens .

T'en pense quoi ? pour poser la question


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Janvier 2013)

Rien

Tu as vu Argo ?


----------



## esv^^ (5 Janvier 2013)

Non; ça en vaut la peine?


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Janvier 2013)

Oui il est très très bien. En VO of course !

Tu manges quoi ce soir ?


----------



## esv^^ (5 Janvier 2013)

J'ai mange des coquille St. Jacques!  T'es dîne tôt ou tard?


----------



## matacao (5 Janvier 2013)

Tôt.

--> tu te lève tôt ou tard le matin ?


----------



## mistik (5 Janvier 2013)

Le dimanche tard, en semaine tôt  mais raisonnablement tôt.

--> Qu'as-tu prévu de bon à manger ce dimanche à midi ?


----------



## esv^^ (5 Janvier 2013)

Je connaît juste mon dessert: galette des rois!  T'aimes les galettes de frangipane?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2013)

oui mais au chocolat c pas mauvais.

Tu arrives a dormir sans avoir passé un coup de chiffon sur ton mac?


----------



## esv^^ (5 Janvier 2013)

Et comment!  Tu fait souvent le nettoyage de ton ordi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h56 ----------

J'ai oublié le ? et sur macge mobile, on peut pas modifier... Ma question est donc: fais tu souvent le nettoyage de ton ordi?


----------



## mistik (5 Janvier 2013)

Oui régulièrement.

--> Quel est le nom du pays qui a utilisé durant la 2ème Guerre mondiale et pour la première fois dans l'histoire de l'humanité des avions à réaction ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Janvier 2013)

L'Allemagne.

Le personnage historique que tu préfères ?


----------



## matacao (6 Janvier 2013)

Douglas MacArthur

--> Quel est ton navigateur préféré ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2013)

safari ( MDR )

Tu as cru a la fin du monde ^^?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Janvier 2013)

Oui,  j'habite à Bugarach 

Es toi ?


----------



## esv^^ (6 Janvier 2013)

Je pense que les gens qui y croyaient ne vont pas afficher publiquement leurs conneries...  Connait tu des gens qui s'obstinent (ou se sont obstinés) dans leur bêtise?


----------



## mistik (6 Janvier 2013)

Peut être bien que oui, peut être bien que non.

--> Qu'est-ce qui permettra de distinguer l'iPhone 5S de l'iPhone 5 (autreùent dit, quelle puce "révolutionnaire" de l'iPhone 5S permettra d'envoyer aux oubliettes l'iPhone 5 ?) ?


----------



## matacao (6 Janvier 2013)

La puce NFC

--> Que pense tu de la futur télé apple ?


----------



## mistik (6 Janvier 2013)

Quelle sera certainement très tentante  tout en sachant que je n'ai pas de télé chez moi !

--> A quoi ressemblerait l'_iCar_ si Apple se décidait à vendre sa propre voiture made in Cupertino ?


----------



## matacao (6 Janvier 2013)

elle serai révolutionnaire comme tout les produits apple.

--> A quoi ressemblerai l'_iBrosse à den_t ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2013)

a une brosse a dent qui diffuse un gout de pomme tout en étant inaudible et ultra rapide avec possibilité de brancher un ssd avec reconnaissance de machoire 

et le iBureau?


----------



## matacao (6 Janvier 2013)

un bureau interactif tactile en verre.

--> et le _iTravail_ ?


----------



## mistik (6 Janvier 2013)

On n'aurait plus rien à faire tous les _iBidules_ travailleraient à notre place.

--> A quoi ressemblerait un _iRobot_ ?


----------



## matacao (6 Janvier 2013)

Un robot d'une intelligence humaine qui ferai tout ce qu'on lui dit.

--> Et le _iAnimal_ ?


----------



## mistik (6 Janvier 2013)

Un animal façon chien robotisé qui irait jusqu'à ramasser les crottes des personnes âgées.

--> A quoi ressemblerait un iPad au 22ème siècle ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (6 Janvier 2013)

A l'Ipad actuel.

A quoi ressemblerait l' Islip?


----------



## mistik (6 Janvier 2013)

A un string d'aujourd'hui.

A quoi ressemblera la Terre dans 4 à 5 milliards d'années ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Janvier 2013)

Il y a de forte chance que l'Homme ne sera plus, un nouvel espèce dominera cette planète.

Tu vas bien ?


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Janvier 2013)

Bof !

Tu attends les soldes avec impatience ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Janvier 2013)

Pas du tout, j'achète tout le temps la nouvelle collection du coup je m'en fous des soldes.

Tu as faim ?


----------



## mistik (7 Janvier 2013)

Non car je mange trop. 

--> As-tu soif ?


----------



## matacao (7 Janvier 2013)

Non

--> Es ce aujourd'hui, la fin de tes vacances ?


----------



## mistik (7 Janvier 2013)

Oui.

Que ferais-tu s'il venait à neiger pendant 40 jours et 40 nuits ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (8 Janvier 2013)

du ski

Est ce que si tu écris jet sur tes skis, tu fais du jet ski?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Janvier 2013)

Absolument !

Est-ce que si tu écris "Roule" sur ta bille, tu deviens Rouletabille ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Janvier 2013)

Pourquoi pas !

Es ce que si tu écris route sur ta voiture, tu deviens autoroute ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Janvier 2013)

Certainement ! 

Si tu laves la vaisselle, tu deviens un lave-vaisselle ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Janvier 2013)

Ben oui :mouais:

Que vas tu faire demain matin ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Janvier 2013)

Dormir, ça va faire 38h que je suis debout ... Dur le décalage horaire.

Tu possèdes une machine à café ?


----------



## matacao (8 Janvier 2013)

Oui

--> Tu possède un jet privé ?


----------



## Cavaseb (8 Janvier 2013)

Oui mais c'est un jet dentaire

Ca pose pas de problème que je m'incruste?


----------



## matacao (8 Janvier 2013)

non pas du tout, bienvenue.

--> Te lave tu souvent ?


----------



## Cavaseb (8 Janvier 2013)

Ca dépend si je pense que je vais conclure ou pas...

Et toi, des ouvertures?


----------



## matacao (8 Janvier 2013)

Ca va de ce coté là, la jeunesse aidant.

--> Aime tu le chocolat ?


----------



## Cavaseb (8 Janvier 2013)

Nan, ça constipe

Quel sera le nom du chat du prochain OSX?


----------



## matacao (8 Janvier 2013)

Mac OS X Caracal

--> Quelle sera le nom du prochain clavier.


----------



## oflorent (8 Janvier 2013)

Où est passé Pascalformac ?


----------



## mistik (8 Janvier 2013)

Je ne sais point.

--> Où-est *Manureva* ?


----------



## Cavaseb (9 Janvier 2013)

Demande à Alain, ça fait 40 ans qu'il la cherche

Et plus généralement, où sont les femmes?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Janvier 2013)

Seul Patrick Juvet le sait, il ne veut pas partager le secret.

Tu es allé au ciné récemment ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2013)

Non.

l'iPhone low-cost tu l'imagines comment ?


----------



## Cavaseb (9 Janvier 2013)

Sans écran tactile

Et le Mac à 300?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Janvier 2013)

Pas assez cher mon fils !

Crois-tu au Père Noël ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2013)

Moi non, mais Cavaseb si ! 

Es-tu dans le "soldes" depuis 8 heures ce matin ?


----------



## Cavaseb (9 Janvier 2013)

Ca serait pas sérieux, je viens de m'endetter pour acheter un Mac, vu que le Père Noël m'a lâchement abandonné...

Et sinon, sucer c'est tromper?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2013)

Je sais pas, je suce pas.....

La vie, c'est comme une boite de chocolat ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Janvier 2013)

Pas d'bras, pas d'chocolat !

As-tu ri en regardant "Intouchables" ?


----------



## FlnY (9 Janvier 2013)

trop trop trop !!

Quel film t'a fait le plus rire ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2013)

Le bonheur est dans le pré.

Es-tu facilement touché par un film ?


----------



## Cavaseb (9 Janvier 2013)

un film n'a pas de mains...

Et ta s&#339;ur?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2013)

Elle bat le beurre.

Lèches tu le baton ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Janvier 2013)

Jamais, je ne cuisine pas.

Tu as peur des serpents ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2013)

Je sais pas, jamais vu.

Et toi ?


----------



## Cavaseb (9 Janvier 2013)

Je sais pas non plus...
Et toi?


----------



## FlnY (9 Janvier 2013)

ça doit faire peur quand même

et toi qu'est ce que tu en penses ?


----------



## Cavaseb (9 Janvier 2013)

Que c'est toujours mieux qu'un coup de pied au cul...

Mironton ou barjabulle?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2013)

Mironton.

Mariage gay ou mariage pour tous ?


----------



## FlnY (9 Janvier 2013)

mariage pour tous les gays.

la nouvelle nationalité de Depardieu . pour ou contre ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Janvier 2013)

Je suis contre qu'il parte mais je le comprends, avec lui au pouvoir..

Pour ou contre la possession d'arme à feu ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2013)

Contre.

Que penses tu du combat de B.BARDOT pour les elèphantes de Lyon


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Janvier 2013)

Un peu ridicule mais j'admire son dévouement.

Droitier ou gaucher ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2013)

droitier.

Fille ou garçon ?


----------



## FlnY (9 Janvier 2013)

fille

thé ou café ?


----------



## matacao (9 Janvier 2013)

café

--> sucré ou salé ?


----------



## mistik (9 Janvier 2013)

Sucré et salé, what else ?

--> Est-ce toi qui a gagné 11 millions d'Euros au Loto ce soir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Janvier 2013)

Si seulement c'était moi ... 

Tu ferais quoi avec 11 millions d' ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Janvier 2013)

J'arrêterai de bosser !

Sais-tu d'où vient l'expression "bosser" ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Janvier 2013)

Parce que lorsque l'on travail ça fait mal et ça peux faire une bosse.

Es tu un "accro" du jeu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Janvier 2013)

Pour le moment, je suis addict au jeu des Simpson sur iPhone.

Tu as déjà sauté en parachute ?


----------



## Cavaseb (10 Janvier 2013)

C'est qui "emparachute"? une copine à toi?

la peste ou le choléra?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Janvier 2013)

La Peste...

Lis tu beaucoup ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Janvier 2013)

Sur ce forum oui !

Tu vas bientôt changer de mobile ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Janvier 2013)

Non.

Lis tu la presse régionale ?


----------



## matacao (10 Janvier 2013)

non

--> Tu lis la presse des DOM-TOM ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (10 Janvier 2013)

Nan

Tu lis dans ton lit?


----------



## matacao (10 Janvier 2013)

Non

Et toi ?


----------



## esv^^ (10 Janvier 2013)

Ça m'arrive pour m'endormir...

Utilises tu iBooks?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Janvier 2013)

Non, je préfère un vrai bouquin.

Tu fais ton lit chaque matin ?


----------



## mistik (10 Janvier 2013)

Non une fois par an. 

--> Aimes-tu manger des chips et boire de la bière devant ta télé devant un match de foot ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Janvier 2013)

J'aime manger des chips et boire de la bière devant la télé mais en aucun cas devant un match de foot 

Rasoir électrique ou rasoir classique ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (11 Janvier 2013)

Barbe de 3 jours

Chapi ou chapo?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Janvier 2013)

Plutôt casquette :love:

Bon, c'est vendredi, on fait quoi à midi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Janvier 2013)

On fait l'apéro !

Content d'être en week end ce soir ?


----------



## matacao (11 Janvier 2013)

Super content.

--> Tu vas en boite de nuit ce soir ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Janvier 2013)

Pas du tout.

As tu dis Bonne Année à toutes les personnes de ton entourage ?


----------



## esv^^ (12 Janvier 2013)

Non, et loin de là...

Est ce possible?


----------



## matacao (12 Janvier 2013)

oui.

--> Fais tu du sport ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Janvier 2013)

Plus trop, je commence d'ailleur à prendre du bide :rose:

Tu portes une montre ?


----------



## matacao (12 Janvier 2013)

oui.

et toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Janvier 2013)

Oui.

 es-tu portable ou machine de bureau pour ton ordo personnel ?


----------



## esv^^ (13 Janvier 2013)

Plutôt portable... 

N'est ce pas scandaleux qu'Apple laisse 3000&#8364; de différence entre un Mac Pro configuré à Max acheté en Europe ou à HK?


----------



## Wouik (13 Janvier 2013)

non c'est juste de l'Art Niak

Qu'est ce qui te manques ?


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Janvier 2013)

Du temps.

La vie est un long fleuve tranquille pour toi ?


----------



## esv^^ (13 Janvier 2013)

Non, et elle ne l'est pour personne...

J'me trompe?


----------



## mistik (13 Janvier 2013)

Non.

--> Connais-tu la station des Contamines-Montjoie ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Janvier 2013)

Pas du tout !

Connais-tu Joe Hell ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Janvier 2013)

Non.

Dur le réveil ce matin ?


----------



## mistik (14 Janvier 2013)

Non  mais maintenant  faut que je songe à me coucher  alors le lever de ce matin  tu sais  

--> Lis-tu avant d'aller te coucher ?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Janvier 2013)

Oui.

Le stress au travail, tu connais ?


----------



## mistik (15 Janvier 2013)

J'ai connu et connaîtrai malheureusement peut être encore

--> Y-a-t-il beaucoup de neige chez toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Janvier 2013)

Aucune trace de neige.

Razzia sur la schnouff ?


----------



## mistik (15 Janvier 2013)

C'est pas trop mon truc.

--> Bientôt des vacances ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Janvier 2013)

Pffff, pas avant fin février, les boules 

Il neige chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (15 Janvier 2013)

A l'Est de l'Eden oui 

--> Penses-tu bientôt changer ton smartphone ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Janvier 2013)

C'est déjà fait, et je vais attendre que mon bras repousse avant de penser au suivant...

T'es chez Free, t'as tout compris ?


----------



## FlnY (15 Janvier 2013)

Justement j'ai rien compris et je ne veux pas comprendre 

quel est le but de ta vie ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Janvier 2013)

vivre en harmonie avec ce (ceux) qui m'entourent

tu es sous la neige en ce moment ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2013)

Oui nous en avons eu 10 cm depuis ce matin.

Que feras-tu demain ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Janvier 2013)

a part mon boulot, il faut que je m'achète une nouvelle paire de chaussure


tu écoutes la radio la journée ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2013)

Oui, Lausanne fm ...

Quelle est ta radio préférée ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Janvier 2013)

FIP

Ta voisine a de jolis poumons ?


----------



## FlnY (15 Janvier 2013)

Bof bof malheureusement.


Qu'as - tu prévu de ta soirée ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Janvier 2013)

J'me taperais bien Catwoman

On n'est pas encore Vendredi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Janvier 2013)

Nah, encore 3 jours ! Je fais le décompte  Vivement le WE !!

Tu es frileux ?


----------



## mistik (15 Janvier 2013)

Oui.

--> Es-tu fiévreux ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Janvier 2013)

Non ça va, merci :love:

Vas-tu regarder l'interview de Lance Armstrong ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (16 Janvier 2013)

Ouai surement, j'aime bien quand il fait du jazz sur la lune.

Pourquoi les indiens mangent ils des plumes?


----------



## FlnY (16 Janvier 2013)

parce qu'ils savent pas quoi en faire.  la preuve ils font même des chapeau avec .

pourquoi les chauves-souris dorment-elles la tête en bas ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Janvier 2013)

Ce sont des adeptes de la chandelle Yogi

ou Yoga ?


----------



## mistik (16 Janvier 2013)

Voire Goya comme Chantal ! 

--> Que penses-tu de la guerre au Mali ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Janvier 2013)

Qu'on aurait dû intervenir plus tôt !

Tu pars souvent à l'étranger ?


----------



## mistik (16 Janvier 2013)

Non 

 étrange, non ?


----------



## lapestenoire (17 Janvier 2013)

pas si, les gens aiment qu'on leur raconte des bobards cela s'appelle la télé

sinon tu vas bien ?


----------



## mistik (17 Janvier 2013)

Pour l'instant tout va bien.

--> Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2013)

Pas mal, thanks, fait à peu près beau et on attend de la neige !

T'as déjà skié ?


----------



## esv^^ (17 Janvier 2013)

Oui, mais ça fait un bout de temps que je ne l'ai plus fait...

Que penser de l'intervention Française au Mali?


----------



## jack-from-souss (17 Janvier 2013)

Que le nord du Mali est riche en hydrocarbures et en uranium...

Quel livre lis tu en ce moment?


----------



## mistik (17 Janvier 2013)

La finance islamique.

--> Quel est ton chanteur préféré ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (18 Janvier 2013)

Marine Le Pen quand elle a chanté Dalida.

Je trouve ce smiley  sympa, et toi?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Janvier 2013)

Ouaip, je le trouve assez sympa.

Dans quelle situation pourras-tu utiliser celui-ci :casse: ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (18 Janvier 2013)

Je l'utilise (zen) presque tous les jours au full contact et au jiu jitsu brésilien.

Vacances à Miami ou à Koh Samui? (uniquement un des deux).


----------



## thunderheart (18 Janvier 2013)

Les deux sont sympas, a priori, mais je choisis Koh Samui.

T'as regardé Millenium 2 hier soir ?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Janvier 2013)

Non, déjà vu.

Es tu un fan de série TV ?


----------



## mistik (20 Janvier 2013)

Non.

--> As-tu déjà joué au golf (attention le vrai pas le mini golf) ?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Janvier 2013)

En initiation oui.

Il y a de la neige chez toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Janvier 2013)

Non, c'est bien isolé chez moi, mais il y a une couche de neige dehors.

Tu équipes ta voiture de pneus neiges ?


----------



## Powerdom (20 Janvier 2013)

oui. et également de filets michelin au cas où.


quelle série tv tu suis en ce moment ?


----------



## mistik (20 Janvier 2013)

Aucune.

--> Que fais-tu cet après-midi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Janvier 2013)

Je glandouille devant mon ordinateur entre séries TV et YouTube, la neige et le froid m'empêchent de sortir 

Tu as prévu de partir plus tôt demain matin au cas où tu serais bloquer par la neige ?


----------



## mistik (20 Janvier 2013)

Non, car mon moyen de locomotion se trouve être mes deux pieds que je ne vais même pas équiper de chaînes !

--> Pourrais-tu m'aider concernant *l'installation de Snow Leopard server sur mon Mac mini *?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Janvier 2013)

Si c'est pour poser le CD sur le MacMini, je sais faire, pour plus que ça désolé...

As tu beaucoup fêté les rois ce mois ci ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Janvier 2013)

Non, pas beaucoup.

Et la fête des Reines, c'est pour quand ?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Janvier 2013)

tous les soirs 

quel roi a été guillotiné il y a 220 ans aujourd'hui ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Janvier 2013)

Louis XVI 

As-tu une guillotine à cigares ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Janvier 2013)

Non, je ne fume pas.

Et toi ?


----------



## VeryBigBro (21 Janvier 2013)

Et moi je n'en ai pas non plus.

As-tu déjà fais du ski dans paris accroché à une voiture?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Janvier 2013)

non.


tu trouves pas que Chirac est valétudinaire ?


----------



## Mister_sam32 (22 Janvier 2013)

non pas du tout 


As tu deja vu un soleil noir?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Janvier 2013)

Non, la seule étoile noire que j'ai vu c'est dans Star Wars.

Tu es fan de Star Wars ?


----------



## mistik (23 Janvier 2013)

J'avoue que j'aime assez bien.

--> Lis-tu beaucoup de romans de science-fiction ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Janvier 2013)

J'en ai lu beaucoup, moins maintenant.

Lis tu des mensuels de BD ?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Janvier 2013)

Non.

As tu du vent fort chez toi aujourd'hui ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Janvier 2013)

Un peu, on se les gèle !

Tu es allé voir Django unchained ?


----------



## Powerdom (25 Janvier 2013)

Oui sur Google pour voir de quoi tu parlais.


Je vais me faire un café, tu en veux un ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Janvier 2013)

Yes, avec plaisir, et sans sucre stp.

On serait pas vendredi aujourd'hui ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Janvier 2013)

Si, ça fait plaisir !

Tu sais cuisiner ?


----------



## mistik (25 Janvier 2013)

Comme un Normand : oui et non.

--> As-tu à l'esprit l'idée de changer de vie et de métier ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Janvier 2013)

Oui, je vise la profession de "rentier".

As-tu déjà gagné au loto|eurmillions ?


----------



## mistik (25 Janvier 2013)

Ça serait le cas je ne serais pas entrain de t'écrire mais je serais plutôt entrain de faire fructifier mon pognon !

--> Qu'as-tu mangé ce midi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Janvier 2013)

Du MacDo....

Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Janvier 2013)

Un croque-madame, accompagné d'un verre de Bordeaux.

Apéro ce soir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Janvier 2013)

Non, je suis fatigué. Je rentre me coucher 

Vin rouge ou vin blanc ou rosé ?


----------



## mistik (25 Janvier 2013)

Vin rouge + vin blanc = vin rosé ! 

--> Cet été, serait-ce la mer ou la montagne ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Janvier 2013)

Sûrement dans un labo en train de bosser.. Donc ni mer, ni montagne.

Content d'être en WE ?


----------



## mistik (25 Janvier 2013)

Non car je préfèrerais me tuer au travail ! 

--> Aimes-tu ton patron/patronne ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Janvier 2013)

Non !

Te prépares aux températures de printemps de mercredi prochain ?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Janvier 2013)

je ne savais pas que c'était le printemps la semaine prochaine !


j'ai loué le film "the Holiday" avec Cameron Diaz, Kate Winslet, Jude Law et Jack Black. Il est bien ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Janvier 2013)

Aucune idée.

Tu es cinéphile ?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Janvier 2013)

je ne vais que très peu au cinéma, mais je loue régulièrement.


tu es plutôt souris ou trackpad ?


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Janvier 2013)

Plutôt souris... Pour mes chats 

Peux-tu m'écrire Pi avec 2500 décimales ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Janvier 2013)

Heeeeeuuuuuuuuuu ? Non ! :mouais:

Qu'espères tu de ta vie demain ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Janvier 2013)

Rien de spécial ! Que je trouve un ticket gagnant de Loto à 10 millions 

Tu joues au loto ?


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Janvier 2013)

Non, mais je rêve d'y gagner.

As tu un animal de compagnie ?


----------



## mistik (27 Janvier 2013)

Oui  ma copine  mon Dieu que j'ai honte ! 

--> Que fais-tu cet après-midi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Janvier 2013)

Rien

Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Janvier 2013)

Mon devoir de minéralogie. La loose 

Tu as des gosses ?


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Janvier 2013)

oui, 2.

Que penses tu de la libération de Florence Cassez ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Janvier 2013)

Que c'est du politique ! 

Tu as une tablette tactile ?


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Janvier 2013)

Oui.

Que penses tu de l'émission Tous Ensembles sur TF1 ?


----------



## mistik (27 Janvier 2013)

Rien car je ne la connais pas 

-->  Ai-je dès lors loupé quelque chose ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (27 Janvier 2013)

Absolument pas.

Qui suis je?


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Janvier 2013)

Toi même !

Et moi ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Janvier 2013)

Emois chauds et humides, en observant Betty se baignant à la cascade


----------



## mistik (28 Janvier 2013)

thunderheart a dit:


> Emois chauds et humides, en observant Betty se baignant à la cascade


--> As-tu bu ou oublié la règle de ce forum &#8230; celle de poser une question à la personne suivante ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (28 Janvier 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Et moi ?



Tu es Christophe31, grand amateur de Renault 8 gordini

Est ce que thunderheart s'est trompé de jeu?


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Janvier 2013)

Je pense que oui.

Pleut-il chez toi aujourd'hui ?


----------



## mistik (28 Janvier 2013)

Non.

--> Neige-t-il chez toi ce soir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Janvier 2013)

Non, ça s'est bien réchauffé 

Tu as beaucoup de livre chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (28 Janvier 2013)

Non car je ne sais pas lire  mais écrire  ça va encore pas trop mal ! 

--> As-tu déjà vendu via Ebay ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Janvier 2013)

Jamais, je préfère leboncoin.

Tu fais attention à tes dépenses ?


----------



## mistik (28 Janvier 2013)

Oui.

--> Pourquoi préfères-tu _Leboncoin_ pour vendre tes biens ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Janvier 2013)

Parce que c'est Français ! Cocorico  Non, j'ai dit ça comme ça .. Je n'aime pas acheter d'occasion et je n'achète rien d'inutile donc je ne vends rien 

Ton Pixar préféré ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Janvier 2013)

Monstre et compagnie. 


Tu as vu le prénom ?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Janvier 2013)

Non, et ça ne me dit rien d'aller le voir :love:

Me suis-je encore trompé de jeu ce matin ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Janvier 2013)

Je crois oui... 
ça me faisait pareil quand je buvais...


ton rasoir est-il électrique ou à mousse ?


----------



## thierry37 (29 Janvier 2013)

Mousse

Tu te rases ou tu t'épiles ?
(la barbe? )


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Janvier 2013)

Les 2.

Tu parles plusieurs langues ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Janvier 2013)

Oui, le français, le chinois, l'anglais, le cantonais et quelques notions d'allemand.

Et toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Janvier 2013)

Non

Tu fais quel genre de boulot ?


----------



## mistik (29 Janvier 2013)

Un travail auprès d'un jeune public.

--> Que penses-tu de la quadrature du cercle ?


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Janvier 2013)

Ça me mets la tête au carré...

Tu es Foncia ou tu l'es pas ?


----------



## mistik (29 Janvier 2013)

Aidant une amie proche à acquérir un bien immobilier, de plus en plus les agents immo je ne peux plus les blairer &#8230; elle aussi, alors Foncia ou autre consorts peu importe !

--> Que penses-tu de l'émission diffusée ce soir sur France 3 concernant feu Robert Boulin ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Janvier 2013)

Pas vu.

Es tu de ceux, qui ont vu Skyfall ?


----------



## mistik (30 Janvier 2013)

Oui.

--> Me poses-tu cette question car selon toi il valait mieux ne pas aller voir ce film ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Janvier 2013)

Il fallait aller le voir, amha.

Que faire quand on arrive complètement trempé au boulot ?


----------



## mistik (30 Janvier 2013)

Te déshabiller entièrement puis poser tes vêtements mouillés sur les radiateurs à ta disposition, ensuite te cacher dans les WC et faire l'amour à la secrétaire de ton patron pour te réchauffer. Amha.

--> Que faire pour devenir multi-milliardaire ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Janvier 2013)

Euromillions, héritage, mariage intéressé, braquage, traffics...

Lequel préfères-tu ?


----------



## Powerdom (30 Janvier 2013)

Bah je le suis déjà...


es tu gourmand ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Janvier 2013)

Oui, mais avec modération.

Aimes-tu les fraises Tagada ?


----------



## Lebossflo (30 Janvier 2013)

Qui n'aime pas ça...

Il fait beau chez toi?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Janvier 2013)

Non, il fait nuit !

Étais tu un fan de la série Kamelott ?


----------



## esv^^ (30 Janvier 2013)

Connaît même pas... Combien de temps passes tu devant un écran dans une journée?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Janvier 2013)

Je sais pas.


Aimes tu le chocolat ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Janvier 2013)

Autant que Kaamelott, j'adore 

Vanille ou chocolat ?


----------



## mistik (31 Janvier 2013)

Chocolat


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Janvier 2013)

mistik a dit:


> Chocolat


 


Voile ou vapeur ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Janvier 2013)

Ma douce m'a dit qu'il fallait répondre "voile" :love:

Fais-tu du bateau ?


----------



## mistik (31 Janvier 2013)

Non.

--> Pratiques-tu le sport extrême ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Janvier 2013)

Absolument, la belote de comptoir :love:

Tu coinches ?


----------



## thierry37 (31 Janvier 2013)

Non.   Il fait beau chez toi?


----------



## mistik (31 Janvier 2013)

Oui.

--> Les météorologues annoncent-ils de la neige chez toi ce week-end ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2013)

Oui ...

Que feras-tu ce soir ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Janvier 2013)

Je voyage

--> vin ou coca ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (31 Janvier 2013)

Coca

chips ou chaussettes?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Février 2013)

Chips

Purée, y pleut chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2013)

Oui, des cordes (des seilles)

Tu sors avec un tel temps ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Février 2013)

Obligé pour aller au taf Pfffff

Qui a dit "En Bretagne, il ne pleut que sur les cons" ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Février 2013)

toi.

Aimes tu le soleil ?


----------



## mistik (1 Février 2013)

Non car je le regarde trop je deviens aveugle.

--> Aimes-tu ce jeu, présentement ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Février 2013)

La preuve.

Qu'est ce que l'amour pour toi ?


----------



## mistik (1 Février 2013)

Le don de soi.

--> Que faire face à un individu plein de fiel ?


----------



## leonard (1 Février 2013)

faire le chevalier

ton canasson est il ok?


----------



## mistik (1 Février 2013)

Heu !

--> Hein ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Février 2013)

Deux ! J'ai gagné !

Tu as fait les soldes ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Février 2013)

Non.

Vas-tu regarder le tournoi des 6 nations ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Février 2013)

non. c'est chiant le sport, et c'est mauvais pour la santé.


as tu un chien ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Février 2013)

Non, mais j'aimerai bien en avoir un 

Chat ou chien ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2013)

Chat 

Chat de gouttière ou croisé Lynx ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Février 2013)

Plutôt panthère noire.

Aimes-tu le personnage de Catwoman au cinéma ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Février 2013)

Non

Es tu au Mali en ce moment ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Février 2013)

Non.

Tu as fait le service militaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2013)

Oui.

Dans quelle arme l'as-tu fait ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Février 2013)

Gendarmerie

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2013)

Le Train dans les troupes d'occupation

Quel temps chez toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Février 2013)

Beau mais froid.

TU fais quoi comme boulot ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2013)

Retraité ...

Aimes-tu voyager ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Février 2013)

Oui

Tu es sous la neige ?


----------



## Powerdom (3 Février 2013)

non.


A qui attribue t-on la phrase : veni vedi vici ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Février 2013)

A l'inventeur des sanisettes ? 

Quel est ton nom ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Février 2013)

Le même qu'un célèbre marque de Biscuit. Je te laisse deviner laquelle 

Tu danses bien ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2013)

J'aime toujours danser

Quelle danse préfères-tu ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Février 2013)

Le tango.

Es  toi ?


----------



## mistik (3 Février 2013)

Dans' cité de Brest.

--> Quel est le pouvoir de l'absolu ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Février 2013)

la vodka ?

Que fais tu maintenant ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Février 2013)

Je démarre la semaine de boulot... sur MacG

Bon week-end ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Février 2013)

Oui, mais trop court ...

Tu as déjà planifié tes vacances d'été ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Février 2013)

Non, suis pas trop du genre à planifier 

C'est calme aussi chez toi au bureau ce matin ?


----------



## thierry37 (4 Février 2013)

Lundi matin habituel = chargé

Tu as un Mac ? lequel ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2013)

Un iMac

Quel logiciel as-tu pour gérer tes photos ?


----------



## thierry37 (4 Février 2013)

iPhoto obligé pour le photostream
mais sinon, le Finder et XnView pour la visualisation des photos (il sait les mettre à l'endroit, pas comme Windows XP)

Et toi, logiciel photo?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2013)

Aperture est mon ami, sinon aucun autre logiciel photo

Connais-tu Bento ou un autre SGBD ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Février 2013)

Oui.

Utilises tu iCloud ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Février 2013)

De temps en temps, pour synchroniser mes contacts et quelques dossiers. 

Tu as quel âge ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Février 2013)

44 ans

Et toi ?


----------



## mistik (4 Février 2013)

J'ai encore trop bu de Vodka  je ne m'en souviens pas !

--> As-tu déjà connu l'amour absolu ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Février 2013)

L'amour oui, absolu ? Si tu parles de la vodka alors oui aussi.

Bois tu beaucoup d'alcool ?


----------



## mistik (5 Février 2013)

J'ai encore trop bu de Vodka  je ne m'en souviens pas !

--> Aimes-tu connaître le bonheur absolu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Février 2013)

Oui, j'aimerai bien connaitre ça.

Tu gagnes bien ta vie ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Février 2013)

J'aime à le penser

Tu fais quoi comme boulot ?


----------



## mistik (5 Février 2013)

Je suis en contact avec un jeune public.

--> Es-tu inscrit à un parti politique qui fait de toi quelqu'un de politiquement actif ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Février 2013)

Non

Crois tu à la renaissance industrielle de la France ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Février 2013)

Hem Hem, pas vraiment !

Le système capitaliste est-il pérenne ?


----------



## thierry37 (5 Février 2013)

Vu le temps qu'il a survécu, y'a encore de l'avenir pour le capitalisme.

Que va nous sortir Tim Cook, pour les pro en 2013, à ton avis ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Février 2013)

Aucune idée, ma boule de cristal est brisée.

Un lapin ? :love:


----------



## Powerdom (5 Février 2013)

un lapin dual core


l'indépendance du Mali, c'était en quelle année déjà ?


----------



## Pamoi (5 Février 2013)

1960, comme pas mal de pays africains sous colonisation française

Sais-tu où est mort Jim Morrison, chanteur des portes ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Février 2013)

Jim Morrisson est dcd à Paris.

je crois que je viens de trouver la soluce à QCTPL 

quel sera le prochain navigateur du Vendée Globe à passer la ligne d'arrivée ?


----------



## ergu (5 Février 2013)

Aucune idée.

T'as parié de l'argent là-d'sus ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Février 2013)

Non !

T'as parié sur ta nouvelle voisine suédoise ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Février 2013)

La blonde ou la rousse ?

Tu aimes les femmes, blonde, brune ou rousse ?


----------



## mistik (5 Février 2013)

Les blondes :love:

--> Préfères-tu les chiens, les chats ou quel autre animal ?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Février 2013)

Les chats

Tu fais du sport ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Février 2013)

Pas vraiment :love:

Regarder le sport à la télé ça compte ?


----------



## mistik (6 Février 2013)

Non ... m'en fous ! 

--> Aimes-tu le ski de fond ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Février 2013)

Sais pas ! Je n'ai jamais skié :love:

Est-ce que la neige existe vraiment ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Février 2013)

Non, c'est une conspiration politique ! 

Tu as déjà sauté en parachute ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Février 2013)

Oui, dans Farcry.

Tu surfes sur la vague ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (6 Février 2013)

Oui dans california games sur nes.

Un tiens vaut il réellement mieux que deux tu l'auras?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Février 2013)

d'après mon expérience parfois oui et parfois non...


Michel Sardou à été traité de vieux réac, mais par qui ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Février 2013)

Par tout le monde.

Connais-tu la vraie chanson que Cloclo a niaisé par "Si j'avais un marteau" ?


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Février 2013)

If I Had a Hammer (The Hammer Song)


Es tu un adepte du acheter français ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Février 2013)

Non.

As-tu déjà volé quelque chose ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Février 2013)

Oui, des bonbons à la boulangerie quand j'étais gosse. Maintenant, seulement des films sur le net 

Tu as un compte iCloud ?


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Février 2013)

Oui.

Tu fais la gueule facilement ?


----------



## mistik (7 Février 2013)

Si tu savais !

--> Aimes-tu le sport automobile ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Février 2013)

Les courses Indy sont assez impressionnantes.

Suis-tu le championnat de Supercross AMA ?


----------



## mistik (8 Février 2013)

Que nenni !

--> Aimes-tu les courses équestres ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Février 2013)

Sur le champ de courses, style nocturne à Vincennes, c'est pas mal oui.

Les paris équestres sont-ils truqués ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Février 2013)

Mais non 


Le train siffle-t-il trois fois ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Février 2013)

Non, c'est le facteur qui frappe trois fois ...

Qui veut un Jameson pendant que la Louise prépare la bectance ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Février 2013)

allez fais peter.


Glace ?


----------



## mistik (8 Février 2013)

_Oki_.

--> Connais-tu la marque OKI en informatique ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Février 2013)

Non.

Tu aimes le bon whisky ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Février 2013)

Non, je préfère la vodka 

Ta bière préférée ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2013)

Une bonne Pelforth

Blonde ou brune la bière ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Février 2013)

Blonde 

Que se passe t-il à Schladming ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Février 2013)

Je sais pas.

Au fait c'est où ?


----------



## mistik (9 Février 2013)

En Autriche  évidemment ! 

--> Qui était Guillaume de Mantoue ?

*
*


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Février 2013)

D'après Wikipédia, c'était un Prince italien.

Pour ou contre l'indépendance de la Corse ?


----------



## mistik (9 Février 2013)

Pour l'envoi du Général Bonaparte afin de mater définitivement la rébellion en Corse au nom de l'Empereur Napoléon !

--> Qui fut Robert le Magnifique ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Février 2013)

Robert Mitchum ? 

Ou trouves tu toutes ces questions ?


----------



## mistik (10 Février 2013)

Dans ma tête !  laquelle lorsque je la secoue de trop me balance un tas d'informations que je ne peux que vous retranscrire au risque de perdre ma tête  évidemment ! 

--> Qui pilote la voiture n° 88 à la Nascar et qui participe à la Nextel Cup ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Février 2013)

Oh purée ! :mouais: je sais pas.

Es tu sous la neige ce matin ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Février 2013)

OUi neige ce matin. 


Tu manges des produits Findus ?



Afin que ce jeu ne perde pas son intérêt, il serait bien de répondre aux questions quitte à faire une petite recherche et pas de répondre je ne sais pas.


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Février 2013)

Non, je mange rarement des produits surgelés.

Il neige du côté de chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2013)

Il neige tous les jours ces temps ci.

T'aimes pas les lasagnes , même les faites maison ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Février 2013)

Si faites maison.

Le temps va ou vient ?


----------



## mistik (10 Février 2013)

Le temps va &#8230; ou s'en va !

--> Pourquoi le temps ne suspend-il pas son vol ?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Février 2013)

Peut être qu'il le fait et que nous ne nous en rendons pas compte. Il n'y a peut être pas de passé ni de futur et que nous sommes toujours dans le temps présent...

Tu en penses quoi ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Février 2013)

Rien, trop dur pour un lundi matin :mouais:

Z'auriez pas un café bien costaud qui traîne ?


----------



## mistik (11 Février 2013)

Celui de vendredi midi &#8230; si tu veux. 

--> Que penses-tu de cette formule "_on ne se baigne jamais deux fois dans le même fleuve_" ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Février 2013)

Pourquoi l'eau est trop froide ?

Es-tu d'un naturel philosophe ?


----------



## thierry37 (11 Février 2013)

Non

J'ai faim !
Tu manges quoi ce midi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Février 2013)

Chinois, comme c'est le nouvel an chinois .. 

Tu aimes manger chinois ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Février 2013)

Yes, hier midi nems, nouilles etc

Amateur de thés ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Février 2013)

Oui et non.

Tu es "caoua" aprés le repas de midi ?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Février 2013)

Oui mais du bon sinon pas de café. 


Tries tu tes déchets ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Février 2013)

Oui.

Fais tu ton propre compost ?


----------



## mistik (12 Février 2013)

Non.

--> Ton seul compagnon est-il ta nounou électronique  le Mac ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Février 2013)

Oui, je trompe de temps en temps mon iMac avec mon MacBook Air. :rose:

Tu te lèves tôt demain ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Février 2013)

Ça dépend.

Es-tu hypocondriaque ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Février 2013)

Non


Ton jour de repos quand tu étais gosse c'était le jeudi ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Février 2013)

Je ne m'en souviens plus trop, mercredi, jeudi, va savoir !

Sais-tu t'ennuyer ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Février 2013)

Oui, c'est un talent inné chez moi.

Tu joues sur ton Smartphone ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Février 2013)

De temps en temps. J'adorais Ricky Carmichael Matchup Pro, mais la dernière maj est buggée sur l'Bbidule 5  Tu ne peux plus jouer qu'en utilisant l'accélération automatique... Bref la loose. En plus tu perds ton profil en cas de changement d'iMachin... la loose puissance 2

Ton jeu préféré sur smartphone ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Février 2013)

Flight Control et Fieldrunners, ça me plombe la batterie.

Tu charges ton mobile tous les soirs ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Février 2013)

Oui.

Que penses tu de notre intervention au Mali ?


----------



## mistik (12 Février 2013)

Que l'intervention au *Mali* fait exploser les boîtes *mail* des journalistes !

--> Qu'offres-tu à ton amoureux/se pour la Saint Valentin ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Février 2013)

Un bouquet de tulipe.

Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Février 2013)

Un balai et une serpillère dans un joli paquet rose :love:

T'as mangé des crêpes hier ?


----------



## mistik (13 Février 2013)

Non ... Suzette !

--> As-tu déjà mangé des pissenlits par la racine carré du G4 cube d'Apple ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Février 2013)

Hem Hem, ce problème mathématique alliant pissenlit, racine carrée et G4 me semble un peu complexe à appréhender.

i x i = -1 ?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Février 2013)

non, cela fait 1 angstrom.

mais au fait qui est Angstrom ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Février 2013)

Aux alentours de 10 moins 9 qq chose.
Très très petit, faut de très très bons zyeux pour le voir.

Est-ce que la pluie influe sur ton moral ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Février 2013)

Oui, comme tout le monde.

Tu joues à la console ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Février 2013)

De temps en temps

Ta console préférée ?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Février 2013)

La seule console que je possède c'est mon iPad. Donc je dirais : iPad. 


C'est quoi le Rio Grande ?


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Février 2013)

Une chanson ! 

Gardes tu jalousement ton doudou de quand tu étais enfant ?


----------



## mistik (13 Février 2013)

Non pas du tout !

--> Quel était le nom de guerre de Vladimir Illitch Oulianov ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Février 2013)

Au hasard, Staline, Lénine, Vodka ? 

Apple a une tendance à réduire la taille des cartes Sim (microSim, nanoSim), tu crois qu'il sortira un iPhone compatible seulement avec des picoSim ?


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Février 2013)

Peut-être

Crois tu à l'arrivée d'une iTV ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Février 2013)

Je m'en fous de cet hypothétique iJoujou qui coûtera au moins un bras.

Cette iTivi rendra-t-elle les programmes télé plus intelligents ?


----------



## mistik (14 Février 2013)

Je ne sais pas et de cette iTivi ... je m'en tape ! 

--> Combien de mois faudra-t-il encore pour que ce gouvernement annihile économiquement parlant la France ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Février 2013)

Hem, Hem, ton avis est sec et tranché.

Peux-tu développer ?


----------



## mistik (14 Février 2013)

Non car je fais dans le condensé concernant ces gouvernements à la noix que l'on a depuis 30 ans !

--> Que penses-tu acheter prochainement dans la gamme Apple ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Février 2013)

Erf, je viens d'acquérir un iPad sur le refurb  Plus rien jusqu'au prochain coup de tête 

Tu aimes le RedBull ?


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Février 2013)

Jamais goûté

Tu bois beaucoup de café ?


----------



## mistik (14 Février 2013)

Oui mais du froid  car comme je le prends par intraveineuse il ne doit même pas être tiède ! 

--> Qui était Charles de Habsbourg ?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Février 2013)

Un gars qui habitait Habsbourg ?


Que fais tu chaque soir avant de t'endormir ?


----------



## mistik (15 Février 2013)

Chercher des questions à vous poser auxquelles tout le monde s'en fout ! 

--> Quel est le nom de l'anarchiste italien qui blessa mortellement le Président de la République Sadi Carnot en 1894 à Lyon ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2013)

Sante Geronimo Caserio.

Tu aimes le tofu ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Février 2013)

Un peu.

Si tu écris 125 programmes nickel, ton boss t'offrira une Porsche ?


----------



## lux-aeterna (15 Février 2013)

tu peux toujours rêver.

je peux faire tourner le nouveau sim city avec ça  2,8 GHz Intel Core i7, 4 Go, ATI Radeon HD 4850 512 Mo ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Février 2013)

Oui ou non ou peut-être 

Y'a encore des personnes qui jouent à Sim City ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Février 2013)

J'attends le nouveau 

Tu sais jouer au Tarot ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Février 2013)

Un peu.

Joues-tu au poker ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2013)

Non.

Tu joues à la bataille ?


----------



## mistik (15 Février 2013)

Euh ... navale ...

--> Quel est l'animal qui a un long cou ainsi qu'un long bec ?


----------



## lux-aeterna (15 Février 2013)

La cigogne! 

Le 28 janvier 2013, le site Ratebeer a élu quelle bière "meilleure du monde"?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Février 2013)

Je bois pas de bière !

Que penses tu du va et vient au sujet des ethilotests en voiture ?


----------



## lux-aeterna (15 Février 2013)

Il me donne le mal de mer. 

Le bébé somnambule est muet?


----------



## Pamoi (15 Février 2013)

oui, bébé est somnambule est muet

tu aimes le cinéma ?


----------



## mistik (15 Février 2013)

Oui, en revanche la réciproque n'est pas vraie puisque je n'ai jamais été embauché par le cinéma !

--> Quelle est la voiture la plus rapide au monde ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Février 2013)

La mienne.

Joues tu au loto ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Février 2013)

non


tu preferes le cuir ou la dentelle ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Février 2013)

Ça dépend pour quoi 

Tu es souple ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Février 2013)

Non

Foot ou rugby ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Février 2013)

aucun sport.


la capitale de la Namibie c'est ?


----------



## mistik (16 Février 2013)

Windhoek, très facile à prononcer !

--> Préfères-tu la danse avec des tutus en voici en voilà ou la danse en chapeau pointu ? Vous l'aurez aisément compris qu'il s'agissait d'une question existentielle !


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Février 2013)

Je danse pas.


Le cheval c'est dangereux ?


----------



## mistik (16 Février 2013)

Non du moins si tu as *une bombe* c'est d'ailleurs ce qui le distingue d'un Taliban qui lui au contraire est dangereux avec *une bombe* !

--> As-tu déjà mangé du chien ? ... Fais attention à ce que tu vas me répondre car avec la société Spanghero tu en as peut être mangé sans le savoir !!!


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Février 2013)

Oui.. Bah tu as déjà mangé des nems ? bah toi aussi t'en as mangé du chien. 

Tu as vu les Harry Potter ?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Février 2013)

Oui.

beau week-end chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (17 Février 2013)

Au ski ... oui ... splendide !

--> Regardes-tu la télévision en même temps que tu consultes et réponds aux _forumeurs_ (... oui je sais, j'aime bien les définitions ! ^^) ?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Février 2013)

Non.

Et toi ?


----------



## mistik (17 Février 2013)

Non.

--> Et les autres qu'en pensent-ils ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Février 2013)

Je pense qu'il fait super beau, le ciel est bleu, c'est kool.

T'es en forme ce matin ?


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Février 2013)

Ouais comme un lundi...:sleep:

Tu fais quoi comme boulot ?


----------



## mistik (18 Février 2013)

En contact avec un jeune public.

--> Que signifie l'expression espagnole "_de sol a sol_" en Français ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Février 2013)

Aucune idée.

Un rapport avec la musique (monter d'une octave) ?


----------



## mistik (18 Février 2013)

Non, cela signifie _du matin au soir_.

--> Sais-tu résoudre (x+4)(2x-5) - (x+4)(x+1) = 0 ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Février 2013)

Oui, tu développes tout ça, tu mets les x en facteurs, tu calcules &#916;=b²-4ac, puis les x1 et x2 ... 

La voiture de tes rêves ?


----------



## mistik (19 Février 2013)

Pour répondre à ma précédente question :

On débute en factorisant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.





 
On résout alors l'équation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un produit est nul si et seulement si un de ses facteurs est nul. Donc x+4=0 ou x-6=0. 
Donc x=-4 ou x=6. 






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Une Ferrari !

--> Quelle est ta chanson préférée ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Février 2013)

Une chanson de Linkin Park, Breaking the Habit. Je peux l'écouter en boucle pendant des jours.

Tu prends beaucoup de photo avec ton téléphone ?


----------



## mistik (19 Février 2013)

Etant donné que c'est le seul appareil que j'utilise à cet effet je puis dire que oui !

--> Utilises-tu quotidiennement les réseaux sociaux ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Février 2013)

Oui, mais avec modération.

Tweetes-tu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Février 2013)

Non, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de raconter ma vie !

Tu achèteras l'iWatch (si ce n'est pas qu'une simple rumeur) ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Février 2013)

Je ne porte déjà pas de montre !

Pourquoi Apple ne se lance pas dans les sextoys ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Février 2013)

Je vois déjà la pub :
Bob Mansfield : "Ceci est une révolution, nous ne voulons pas seulement changer vos Sextoys, nous voulons vous faire dire "Wahou !", l'iSextoy est le résultat de ce nos recherches. Apple veut mettre dans chacun de vos foye..femmes un objet réinventé"

Jonathan Ive : "On l'a complètement redesigner, rien à voir avec ce qu'on trouve dans le commerce. En augmentant la taille mais tout en diminuant son épaisseur (Oui, Apple fait des choses fins voyons..), nous avons réussi à réduire le bruit des vibrations de 70% tout en gardant votre plaisir"

Bob Mansfield:"Pour créer un objet si fin, nous avons du repenser l'architecture intérieur de l'objet, c'est 

Philip Schiller : "Avec iSextoy, vous pouvez non seulement le faire vibrer mais aussi installer des applications spécialement créées."



Tu profites des applications gratuites proposées par iGen tous les jours ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Février 2013)

Non, pas vraiment ! Je ne savais pas qu'iGen faisait ça.

C'est où que cela s'passe ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Février 2013)

Sur iGen, les bons tuyaux du jour sur l'App Store.

Tu manges équilibré ?


----------



## mistik (19 Février 2013)

Non c'est contre ma politique ! 

--> Quel est le comble pour un jardinier ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Février 2013)

Planter des calendriers pour récolter des dates(dattes)
C'est de se mettre tout nu devant ses tomates pour les faire rougir!
 Ne travailler qu'avec des clubs du troisième âge pour avoir des potes âgés.
... (on en trouve plein  )

Aimes-tu la zenitude procurée par le jardinage ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Février 2013)

Je n'ai pas de jardin. Je vis à Paris 

Tu t'appelles comment ?


----------



## Powerdom (20 Février 2013)

dominique farque

tu fais du ski cet hiver ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Février 2013)

Jamais skié :love:

Aimes-tu les sports de glisse ?


----------



## manondel (20 Février 2013)

J'adore ça !! Je fais du snowboard 


Connais tu Alexander Supertramp ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Février 2013)

Into The Wild, super film 

Tu t'exilerais fiscalement si tu étais multi-millionnaires ?


----------



## mistik (20 Février 2013)

Mon gestionnaire de patrimoine que je n'aurais pas manquer d'avoir me l'aurait alors certainement conseillé.

--> Que faire contre la morosité ambiante ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Février 2013)

Sourire 

Le café est prêt, t'en veux ?


----------



## mistik (21 Février 2013)

Yes ! Mais à cette heure-ci il doit être froid. 

--> Qui est à l'origine de l'imagerie médicale ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Février 2013)

Aucune idée.. 

Il fait froid du côté de chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (22 Février 2013)

Oui !

Et quid du côté de chez ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Février 2013)

Ciel bleu, froid intense et vent, donc ça caille sévère 

Vacances ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (22 Février 2013)

Yes sir !

--> Quel est ton plat de fête préféré ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Février 2013)

N'importe, tant qu'on est entouré de gens qu'on aime 

Tu es allergique à quelque chose ?


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Février 2013)

Oui à la connerie.

As tu regardé les César sur C+ hier ?


----------



## mistik (23 Février 2013)

Non car cela ne m'intéresse pas.

--> Qui fut Ljudevit Gaj ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Février 2013)

Connais pas.

Tu nous fait le pitch ?


----------



## mistik (23 Février 2013)

Pourquoi pas !

Veux-tu que ce pitch je le fasse sur vinyle, sur CD ou encore sur MP3 ?


----------



## Powerdom (23 Février 2013)

mp3

es tu un gros mangeur ?


----------



## mistik (23 Février 2013)

À ma grande honte, oui !

--> Le bonheur de ces dames serait-il de vivre sans hommes ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (24 Février 2013)

Ah c'est pas une &#339;uvre de fiction? ^^

As-tu déjà lu Zola?


----------



## mistik (24 Février 2013)

Oui, mais il n'y a rien d'extraordinaire en cela.

--> Quelle carrière embrassa Claude Louis Hector duc de Villars ?


----------



## matacao (24 Février 2013)

Une carrière diplomatique et militaire.

--> Que pense tu de la future montre Apple "iWatch" (si elle sort un jour ^^) ?


----------



## mistik (24 Février 2013)

Qu'il est l'heur d'affirmer qu'elle lira l'heure !

--> En 1969, Cornelius Castoriadis fonda quel groupe (ou "Organisation psychanalytique de langue française") ?


----------



## matacao (25 Février 2013)

il fonda le groupe "Quatrième groupe"

--> Qui a mit au point les techniques de construction en acier des premiers gratte-ciel après l'incendie de Chicago du 8 octobre 1871 ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Février 2013)

Aucune idée 

Ça devient pointu ici non ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Février 2013)

Un peu trop ! 

On prends l'apéro à quelle heure ?


----------



## Powerdom (25 Février 2013)

19:00 ce sera parfait.


tu as vu la nouvelle boulette de chez ikéa ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Février 2013)

Non.

Ils ont fait quoi ?


----------



## matacao (25 Février 2013)

Leur boulettes de viande contient du cheval.

--> Qu'a inventé Elisha Graves Otis (fondateur d'Otis Elevator Company) en 1853 ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Février 2013)

​Le sans efforceur d'Otis ! Scène culte d'Astérix et Obélix, Mission Cléopatre. 

Tu sais siffler ?


----------



## matacao (25 Février 2013)

Oui.

--> et Toi ?


----------



## mistik (25 Février 2013)

Sais pas.

Pourquoi ... est-ce important ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Février 2013)

Ben oui, dans la vie de nombreuses occasions de siffler peuvent se présenter !

Siffler un coup au bar, par exemple ... un autre exemple ?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Février 2013)

siffler une fille :rose:

un autre exemple ?


----------



## manondel (26 Février 2013)

Siffler un chien !

Tu as des chiens toi ?


----------



## mistik (26 Février 2013)

Non car :

1) je suis en appartement,
2) j'aime les bêtes notamment les chiens,
3) donc je ne veux pas les rendre malheureux en les laissant enfermés entre 4 murs !

--> Comment devra-t-on appeler le Pape actuel à partir du 28/02/13 à 20h00 ?


----------



## matacao (26 Février 2013)

Cardinal.

--> Aimes tu les animaux ?


----------



## mistik (26 Février 2013)

Non mais "_sa Sainteté Benoît XVI, pape émérite_."

Oui.

--> Aimes-tu les cardinaux ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Février 2013)

Pas l'Est en ce moment, à cause du vent froid qu'il nous amène.

Où aimerais-tu vivre ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Février 2013)

d'où je viens dans les montagnes du Haut Doubs.


as tu lu le livre de stéphane Hessel ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Février 2013)

Stéphane qui ? Connais pas 

Tu es parti au ski cette année ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Février 2013)

Les seules fois où je suis allé à la montagne, c'est en été, et j'ai trouvé ça vraiment très ch...
En hiver, ça doit être plus sympa, petite village, croulant de neige, la chaleur de la cheminée, du vin chaud...

As-tu déjà surfé à Pipeline ?


----------



## matacao (27 Février 2013)

non

--> Que pense tu du Verrou de Fragonard ?


----------



## mistik (27 Février 2013)

Que le libertinage a du bon.

--> Que penses-tu de la tactique de la "patate chaude" ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Février 2013)

Ça brûle la paume ! Tiens, chope là ...

Ça se passe bien les vacances ?


----------



## mistik (28 Février 2013)

C'est pénible de ne rien foutre ! 
On semble heureux mais ce sentiment est mélangé avec celui de la compassion pour l'autre qui lui travaille. 

--> Cela te fait-il quelque chose de savoir que Stéphane Hessel est décédé hier ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Février 2013)

Pas plus que ça. Je ne le connaissais pas avant qu'on annonce sa mort.

Tu manges quoi ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (28 Février 2013)

Je ne sais pas encore.

--> As-tu déjà lu "_Inside Apple_" ?


----------



## matacao (28 Février 2013)

oui

--> Que pense tu de vous et votre mac (le magazine)?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Février 2013)

très peu lu. je lui préferais icreate.


tu lis quelle revue autre que la presse mac ?


----------



## mistik (1 Mars 2013)

Oui.

--> Boursicotes-tu ?


----------



## matacao (1 Mars 2013)

Non

--> Fais-tu du sport ?


----------



## mistik (1 Mars 2013)

Oui.

--> Es-tu amateur de la cuisine de type Mac Do ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Mars 2013)

Non.

Ne trouves pas que c'est meilleur chez Quick ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Mars 2013)

Non, je préfère McDo  Mais Burger King reste dans mon coeur ! :love:

Tu as déjà mangé Burger King ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mars 2013)

Non.

Es tu déjà allé au Futuroscope ?


----------



## mistik (1 Mars 2013)

Oui mais il y a fort longtemps, j'en ai gardé un bon souvenir !

--> Roules-tu à l'essence, au gasoil, à l'électricité ou à ... ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mars 2013)

Gasoil.

Que penses tu des voitures hybrides ?


----------



## mistik (2 Mars 2013)

Qu'elles brillent par leur rareté sur les routes françaises.

--> Quel bon petit plat te prépares-tu ce dimanche midi ?


----------



## citronsorbet (3 Mars 2013)

Un magret de canard avec son escalope de foie gras poilé.

Comment dit-on boujour en vietnamien?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mars 2013)

Aucune idée


Le foie gras tu le fais toi même ?


----------



## matacao (3 Mars 2013)

Oui.

--> Que pense tu des voyantes ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2013)

Rare sont celles qui voient

Que penses-tu de la numérologie ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mars 2013)

Ca sert à compter....

Tu es Suisse ou frontalier ?


----------



## mistik (3 Mars 2013)

Pour le moins je suis plus proche de la Suisse qu'un parisien !

--> Aimes-tu le jeu de tarot ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mars 2013)

Je savais y jouer mais j'ai oublier, mais j'aimais bien.

Te sers tu d'un scooter ?


----------



## mistik (3 Mars 2013)

Non point du tout !

--> Te sers-tu de raquettes à neige pour marcher en bas de chez toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mars 2013)

Pas aujourd'hui.

Et toi ?


----------



## citronsorbet (3 Mars 2013)

Chez moi il ne neige jamais.

Que penses-tu de la migration des manchots en antarctique?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mars 2013)

Vachement important pour la planète.

Es tu écologiste ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Mars 2013)

Pas plus que ça.. Je le fais de temps en temps mais c'est juste pour avoir la conscience tranquille, comme tout le monde.

Pourquoi les hommes politiques croient tout le temps qu'ils ont LA solution pour nous sortir de la crise ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mars 2013)

Parce que c'est leur métier.


Crois tu encore en eux ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Mars 2013)

Nope. 

Tu crois que les femmes politiques changeront vraiment quelque chose en accédant à la fonction suprême?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mars 2013)

Non.

Le temps est il beau chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (3 Mars 2013)

Oui, bien qu'à 20h18 on ne s'en rende plus vraiment compte ! 

--> Qui prépare le dîner chez toi ce soir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Mars 2013)

Le micro-onde. On mange les restes de la semaine.

Tu cuisines bien ?


----------



## mistik (4 Mars 2013)

Je ne sais pas ... il faudrait le demander à mes proches .. 

--> A quelle heure te lèves-tu en semaine pour aller bosser ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Mars 2013)

Pour aller à la fac, vers 7h30 tous les matins  Faut que je finisse vite mon devoir de miné !! 

Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mars 2013)

6h45 ce matin, pour la reprise après une bonne semaine de vacances, dur dur :mouais:

Bon week-end ?


----------



## mistik (4 Mars 2013)

Oui, et pour ce qui est du levé de la Miss Tique ... ben c'est 9H00 avec grasse mat ... je suis en vacances leZamis ! 

--> As-tu déjà retouché à un PC depuis que tu es sous OsX ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Mars 2013)

Oui, à la fac. 

As-tu eu l'occasion d'utiliser Windows 8 ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mars 2013)

samedi 10 minutes à la FNAC.


et toi ?


----------



## mistik (4 Mars 2013)

Oui chez moi sur mon Mac avec BootCamp mais je pense vite repasser à Windows Seven !

--> Que ferais-tu - toi petit homme - dans un monde où il n'y aurait quasi plus de femmes ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Mars 2013)

La branlette :rose:

Aimes tu le beau ?


----------



## mistik (4 Mars 2013)

Le beau ...

--> ... je ne comprends pas ta question ... parles-tu du bel instrument permettant "_la branlette_" espagnole tranquillou ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mars 2013)

Non,le "beau" design, le beau en général, pas Francis Lebeau.

Es tu un fan de Joséphine ange gardien ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mars 2013)

Faut pas déconner quand même, Joséphine :afraid:

T'as suivi Game of Thrones ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Mars 2013)

J'adore cette série ! Vivement la fin du mois 

Tu télécharges illégalement ?


----------



## Santa-Pi (5 Mars 2013)

Non, je ne fais que des choses légale 

Quelle est la première chose que tu fais, si demain, tu gagnes à Euromillions?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mars 2013)

J'achète le nouveau Jimi Hendrix 

T'as entendu des extraits du futur Bowie ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mars 2013)

Non

Trouves tu les chewing-gum actuels, bon ?


----------



## mistik (5 Mars 2013)

Tout d'abord je ne les trouve jamais puisque je n'en achète pas et que d'autre part je préfère broyer du noir plutôt que mâcher du plastique en avalant de l'air.

--> As-tu aimé le dernier James Bond ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Mars 2013)

Oui, il était mieux que Casino Royal et Quantum of Solace ! 

Tu vas t'acheter le dernier Tomb Raider ?


----------



## mistik (6 Mars 2013)

Nein !

--> Que faire de ses vieilles pièces de monnaies et billets libellés en Franc Français ?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mars 2013)

Une collection !

Hugo Chavez est mort que ressent tu au fond de toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mars 2013)

Pas grand chose, le personnage était singulier, aimé, détesté !

Aimes-tu voir les jours rallonger ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Mars 2013)

Oui, et ça fait plaisir ! 

TU préfères le printemps, l'été, l'automne ou l'hiver ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mars 2013)

Les 4 me vont bien, les saisons étant très marquées en Bretagne 

T'as regardé Arac Attack hier soir ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Mars 2013)

non. j'ignore meme de quoi il s'agit.

ça vaut le coup que je cherche sur google ou tu me l'explique ici ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Mars 2013)

Il suffit de cliquer sur le lien pour voir ce que c'est 

Tu trouves que le temps passe vite ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mars 2013)

Souvent, oui.

Est-ce que le temps est relatif ?


----------



## mistik (6 Mars 2013)

Oui ... Môôôsieur Einstein !

--> L'argent, pervertit-il tout ?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mars 2013)

Je le pense.

que fais tu maintenant ?


----------



## mistik (6 Mars 2013)

Je te lis  

... Comment  mais tu ne le savais donc pas ?


----------



## jonson (6 Mars 2013)

Je m'en doutais un peu.

Mais sais-tu comment l'argent a pris le contrôle de notre société?


----------



## mistik (7 Mars 2013)

Par la Société qui a mis la main sur l'argent.

--> Comment procéder pour faire une pause concernant le cours de sa vie afin de le poursuivre en évitant soigneusement nos forfaitures ?


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Mars 2013)

Se mettre au chômage !

Penses tu garder le même travail durant toute ta vie active ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Mars 2013)

Pas vraiment, j'ai changé tellement de fois . Mon avant-dernier poste a duré 5 ans 1/2 (le record).

Merde ! La pluie est de retour ?


----------



## mistik (7 Mars 2013)

Oui.

--> Neigera-t-il la semaine prochaine ... en plaine ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Mars 2013)

Ecoute, ma grenouille n'est pas prévue pour prévenir la neige.

Quelle(s) musique(s) écoute tu ces jours-ci ?


----------



## Santa-Pi (7 Mars 2013)

Ben Harper

Qu'as tu fait de tes vieux DVD?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Mars 2013)

Ils sont dans une valise sous mon bureau.

Tu as un lecteur Blu-ray ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Mars 2013)

2 ! Un dans la Freebox, un dans la PS3.

Quel jour sommes nous ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Mars 2013)

VENDREDIIIIII !!!! Enfiiiiinn .... 

Content d'être en week-end ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (8 Mars 2013)

Non parce que dès lundi je reprends le boulot après 15 jours de vacances ! 

--> Vas-tu skier ce week-end ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Mars 2013)

Non, je reste à Paris profiter du peu de soleil 

Qui est selon toi, la plus belle femme du monde ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Mars 2013)

La mienne 

As tu fais tout le boulot de la maison hier, lors de la journée de la femme ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Mars 2013)

Non, elles ont voulu l'égalité des sexes ! On se partage les taches 

Tu utilises ton SuperDrive ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Mars 2013)

Trés peu, voir pas du tout.

Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Mars 2013)

De même, mais il est tout de même pratique quand on veut graver un CD/DVD.

Tu as un ordinateur portable ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Mars 2013)

Les deux portable et Imac.

Es-tu allé au ski dernièrement ?


----------



## jonson (9 Mars 2013)

Je n'ai jamais skié de ma vie.

Regardes-tu the voice ce soir?


----------



## mistik (9 Mars 2013)

Non.

Es-tu dans ton lit à taper sur le forum MacG adéquat ??


----------



## jonson (9 Mars 2013)

Au moment de taper ma réponse: oui.

Pourquoi l'amour nous fait-il si mal?


----------



## mistik (10 Mars 2013)

Parce qu'au _Mâle _cela lui fait du bien !

--> As-tu déjà gagné une grosse somme d'argent au Loto ?


----------



## jonson (10 Mars 2013)

Non mais j'en rêve. 

As-tu déjà menti sur ta déclaration d'impôts?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Mars 2013)

Non, je l'ai déclaré qu'une seule fois de toute façon. Je suis encore étudiant.

Pourquoi les français sont toujours en grève ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Mars 2013)

Parce que ce sont des fainéants trop payés 

Penses tu passer à la voiture électrique ou hybride dans le prochaines années ?


----------



## mistik (10 Mars 2013)

Lorsque l'on trouvera un peu partout en Europe des bornes de rechargement pour les voitures électriques ... alors oui je pourrai être tenté ... à condition de ne pas atteindre les niveaux de prix actuels que peuvent connaître l'essence et le gasoil.

--> Que vas-tu manger de bon ce dimanche ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Mars 2013)

Roti de pintade, fromage, tarte aux pommes maison.

As-tu peur des centrales nucléaires Françaises ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Mars 2013)

peur non, mais leur construction me fait réfléchir.

Resto ce dimanche ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Mars 2013)

Non repas à la maison.

Aimes tu les chats (les animaux) ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Mars 2013)

Oui mais j'en suis allergique. 

Apéro ce soir chez toi ?


----------



## jonson (10 Mars 2013)

Oui je reçois de la famille. Mais je devrais m'absenter une heure ou deux à cause du boulot.

Quel temps il fait par chez toi?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2013)

Enneigé

Tu manges quoi ce soir ?


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Mars 2013)

Saucisse de toulouse + légume

Combien de fois par semaine tu craques pour la facilité de faire chauffer une pizza ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Mars 2013)

Une fois tous les deux semaines environ.

Tu achètes en surgelé ou tu la commandes ta pizza ?


----------



## mistik (10 Mars 2013)

En supermarché mais pas surgelé.

--> Pourquoi les Schtroumpfs sont-ils bleus ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Mars 2013)

Parce que leurs slips sont trop serrés  

Pourquoi les Simpson sont jaunes ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Mars 2013)

Trop de Ricard !

Mais qu'est-ce que j'fous à 8h21 déjà devant un écran ?


----------



## jonson (11 Mars 2013)

A 8H21 je ne suis pas devant un écran. Pour toi je suppose que c'est pour le travail.

Votre boss a été comment aujourd'hui avec vous?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Mars 2013)

Sympa. 

Es tu polyglotte ?


----------



## mistik (11 Mars 2013)

Poli oui et j'ai évidemment une glotte ... comme tout le monde d'ailleurs !

--> Connais-tu le coup de glotte ?


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Mars 2013)

Non

C'est quoi ?


----------



## mistik (11 Mars 2013)

Rien de bien grave, il s'agit de locclusive glottale sourde.

--> Connais-tu l'expression suivante _un coup de Trafalgar_ ? ... J'ose imaginer que oui !


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Mars 2013)

Honnêtement non ... 

Tu as une magic mouse ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mars 2013)

Oui mais je ne m'en sert pas,


Attends tu avec impatience la désignation du nouveau pape ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Mars 2013)

Pas vraiment, non ... Je ne suis pas croyant.

Tu es déjà allé à un concert ?


----------



## jonson (12 Mars 2013)

Oui. Chez moi, je suis allé voir des artistes locaux.

Peux tu nous révéler ta véritable identité?


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Mars 2013)

Non

Il neige chez toi ??


----------



## jonson (12 Mars 2013)

Non. J'ai la chance d'habité dans le département le plus ensoleillé de France métropolitaine. Mais on a eu une chute de grêle pendant la pause méridionale. 

Tu regardes the walking dead?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mars 2013)

Non c'est quoi ?

Regardes tu Dr House ?


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Mars 2013)

J'ai tout vu

Tu regardes Borgia ?


----------



## mistik (12 Mars 2013)

Non, César !

--> Es-tu obsédé par ton apparence physique ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mars 2013)

Non.

Quel est ton style vestimentaire ?


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Mars 2013)

Ça dépend.

La nouveau pape est élu, c'est super ou lors tu t'en fou ?


----------



## mistik (13 Mars 2013)

En tout cas je me pose une question :

--> François Hollande en France, François Ier à Rome en Italie ... mais où es donc la supercherie ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Mars 2013)

Une contre-façon italienne ! 

Tu as déjà acheté sur eBay ?


----------



## mistik (13 Mars 2013)

Oui et même vendu ... même pas peur !

--> Inviterais-tu à déjeuner chez toi François Ier comme un pauvre parmi les pauvres ?


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mars 2013)

Lequel de François ?

fais tu tes courses de produits alimentaires sur internet ?


----------



## mistik (14 Mars 2013)

Non.

Fais-tu tes courses high-tech sur l'Internet ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mars 2013)

Yes, souvent sur Materiel.net

As-tu un site préféré pour tes courses high-tec ?


----------



## mistik (14 Mars 2013)

Non pas vraiment.

--> Que penses-tu de l'élection (à la dignité papale) de François Ier ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Mars 2013)

Pour l'instant c'est François. mais comme en politique sont ils vraiment maitre du jeu ?

tu aimes les fruits secs ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mars 2013)

Non, je les préfères tendres, doux et juteux 

Francois Hollande est-il François 1er ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Mars 2013)

Non, c'est plutôt *François Dernier*.

Tu tournes sur quelle version de Mac OS X ?


----------



## jonson (14 Mars 2013)

La 10.8.2

As-tu un SSD dans ta bécane?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Mars 2013)

Seulement dans mon MacBook Air, encore un disque dur classique dans l'iMac.

Tu joues à Simcity ?


----------



## jonson (14 Mars 2013)

Pas du tout.

T'es-tu déjà fait flasher en voiture?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Mars 2013)

Non, je ne veux pas que le gouvernement me rackette, je roule prudemment 

Ta voiture a déjà été mise en fourrière ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mars 2013)

Oui. J'étais tombé en panne au bord d'une départementale. Le temps que je revienne, elle avait disparue...


Tu collectionnes ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Mars 2013)

Oui, les conneries 

As-tu écouté le nouveau Bowie ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mars 2013)

non  pas encore.

il est comment ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Mars 2013)

Well, à la 1ère écoute, 3 ou 4 morceaux qui accrochent bien l'oreille, 1 ou 2 qui te font bondir ... d'effroi.
Seconde écoute ce soir.

La première écoute du "dernier" Jimi Hendrix m'a laissé un gout amer.
Tu l'as écouté ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mars 2013)

non. je ne suis pas du tout fan de Hendrix...

tu es plutôt vinyl, cd ou mp3 ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Mars 2013)

CD, même si j'ai opté pour la facilité du .mp3 pour mon iPhone.

Tu es un audiophile ?


----------



## mistik (15 Mars 2013)

Oui, ça m'arrive !

--> Es-tu déjà entré en politique ne fusse que localement ?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Mars 2013)

Oui et non quand j'étais jeune et que j'avais des illusions...

Crois tu à la réincarnation ?


----------



## mistik (15 Mars 2013)

Pourquoi pas !

--> Aimerais-tu te réincarner en animal (on évitera l'animal de laboratoire) ?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Mars 2013)

Oui

Tu aimes le chocolat ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Mars 2013)

J'adoooooore ! 

Et la vanille ?


----------



## mistik (15 Mars 2013)

Oui s'il s'agit d'une glace avec deux boules, l'une au chocolat et l'autre à la vanille !

--> Quelle est cette ville d'Italie capitale de la région de Toscane et chef-lieu de province ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mars 2013)

Florence.

N'est pas ce pas là,  le prénom de ta meilleur amie ?


----------



## mistik (16 Mars 2013)

Que nenni !

--> Aimes-tu le mouvement baroque ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mars 2013)

Bas Roque ça veux pas dire la même chose ?

C'est quoi au fait ?


----------



## mistik (16 Mars 2013)

Le baroque est un mouvement littéraire, théâtral, architectural, pictural, musical datant du 16ème/17ème siècle trouvant son origine en Italie et notamment à Florence qui exagère les effets dramatiques, la tension, le contraste.

--> Es-tu un homme/une femme cultivé(e) ?


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Mars 2013)

Je m'arrose régulièrement (de bière) 

Tu te couches à quelle heure ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Mars 2013)

Vers 2h du matin ces temps-ci  

La première chose que tu fais en te réveillant ?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mars 2013)

J'ouvre les yeux !

Qu'est ce que la Tremblade ?


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2013)

La Tremblade est une commune du Sud-ouest de la France et ses habitants sont dénommés les Trembladais et les Trembladaises !

--> Qu'est-ce que le gluten ?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mars 2013)

c'est un mélange de protéines.

Qu'est ce l'albumen ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Mars 2013)

J'ai eu en dessous de la moyenne en biologie végétale ... Je ne saurai pas te dire ce que c'est mais c'est en rapport avec les plantes.

Tu utilises DropBox ?


----------



## Pierre Valois (17 Mars 2013)

J'ai retiré Itunes 11.02 de mon iMac parce que la gestion des morceaux de musique est très difficile. Est-ce qu'il y a un bug sur cette version et les versions 11 en générale? Je suis revenu à la version 10.07, mais j'ai un message d'erreur (erreur inconnu -42408) à chaque fois que j'ouvre l'application. Y-a-t'il une mise à jour qui corrigerait les bug de la version 11?

Merci.

Pierre Valois


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Mars 2013)

Pierre Valois a dit:


> J'ai retiré Itunes 11.02 de mon iMac parce que la gestion des morceaux de musique est très difficile. Est-ce qu'il y a un bug sur cette version et les versions 11 en générale? Je suis revenu à la version 10.07, mais j'ai un message d'erreur (erreur inconnu -42408) à chaque fois que j'ouvre l'application. Y-a-t'il une mise à jour qui corrigerait les bug de la version 11?
> 
> Merci.
> 
> Pierre Valois



Toi, tu as rien compris au principe du jeu, ni même lu la section dans laquelle tu viens de poster ton message ... Poste ton message dans la bonne section : iTunes

Bref, tu utilises DropBox ?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mars 2013)

Oui.

Et toi, utilises tu iCloud ?


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2013)

Je n'ai pas eu le B2i (Brevet informatique et internet) donc je ne sais pas quoi répondre ! 

--> Que ferais-tu si ton gouvernement (où que tu sois en Europe) taxait tes dépôts bancaires ?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Mars 2013)

Je flingue mon directeur d'agence et je prends le maquis.

pourquoi badmonkeyman est-il si méchant avec Pierre Valois ?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mars 2013)

Parce que Pierre Valois n'est pas gentil.

Pourquoi la pluie, mouille ?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Mars 2013)

Lorsqu'une goutte d'eau se trouve au contact d'une surface, elle tend à garder sa forme sphérique. En effet, cette forme est celle qui donne à la goutte l'aire la plus faible pour un volume donné : augmenter la surface consisterait à fournir de l'énergie. Celle-ci est représentée par la tension de surface, caractéristique de chaque matériau et de chaque liquide (72 mN/m pour l'eau pure par exemple).
La portion de sphère forme un angle bien défini avec le support, appelé angle de contact. Il traduit le degré d'hydrophilie ou d'hydrophobie d'un matériau, donc sa mouillabilité. Plus l'angle de contact est faible, et mieux la surface sera "mouillée" (si le liquide ne mouille pas bien, il n'entre pas dans les pores)
Sur une surface métallique, par exemple l'angle de contact sera plus faible (et donc la goutte plus aplatie) que sur du Téflon, particulièrement hydrophobe.
Il est possible de modifier la mouillabilité d'un matériau par des traitements spéciaux. Le traitement antistatique d'une surface de polyéthylène permet ainsi de rendre le plastique absorbant, pour le préparer à l'impression d'un motif par exemple.
Mouillabilité, adhérence et absorbtion
La mesure des angles de contact sert à de nombreuses industries. Ils définissent les taux d'absorption d'encre sur une surface de papier ou de sang pour les tissus à usage médical, permettent de déterminer l'adhérence et de prédire les propriétés d'un revêtement ou de détecter des traces de polluants en surface.
Quand on fabrique des écrans plats pour des télévisions, on a par exemple besoin que la plaque de verre soit parfaitement propre. Dès lors que la goutte s'étale parfaitement (angle de contact faible), on peut dire que le nettoyage est réussi.
Dans certains cas, l'angle de surface devient nul, sans que matériau ne soit imprégné : la goutte s'étale complètement sur la surface, et forme un film liquide. C'est par exemple le cas quand vous versez de la lessive (surfactant) dans un verre d'eau. Ces situations sont assez rares, car elles s'opposent à la tension de surface, qui essaye de réduire le contact entre la goutte et le milieu extérieur.
A l'inverse, il existe des cas où le mouillage est quasi nul, c'est-à-dire où la goutte garde sa forme sphérique intacte. C'est le cas si la surface est particulièrement hydrophobe. Ces surfaces ont une propriété très intéressante : elles sont auto-nettoyantes : la pluie ruisselle dessus et emporte avec elle les poussières. Très utile pour les fabricants de pare-brise !
D'autres phénomènes, comme la porosité et la capillarité entrent en jeu dans la mouillabilité. Certaines feuilles, comme celle du ginkgo biloba ou du lotus sont ainsi très hydrophobes, car l'eau ne pénètre pas dans les anfractuosités de la feuille. Les indiens considéraient ainsi le lotus comme une fleur sacrée : les feuilles restaient toujours immaculées.

ça répond à ta question ?


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2013)

Non car il manque des schémas Professeur Tournesol ! 

--> Qu'est-ce que l'incongruité ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Mars 2013)

La façon dont j'ai répondu à Pierre Valois.. Je vous présente mes excuses 

Tu commences à quelle heure demain ?


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Mars 2013)

7 am

Tu finis à quelle heure demain ?


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mars 2013)

Alors la ?

Fais tu un travail manuel ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mars 2013)

Absolument, à base de claviers et d'écrans :mouais:

Si c'était à refaire, quel métier aurais-tu aimé exercer ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Mars 2013)

Sûrement dans le marketing et communication.

Tu es propriétaire ou locataire ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Mars 2013)

je suis propriétaire de ma maison


quelle taille fait l'écran de l'ipod nano  de 7ème génération ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mars 2013)

24 pouces 

Tu me fais confiance ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Mars 2013)

sur ce coup là NAN !


as tu joué ?


----------



## AureLambo (18 Mars 2013)

ça dépend avec qui 

Tu fais quoi là à l'instant T ?


----------



## mistik (18 Mars 2013)

A l'instant_ T_ lu !

--> As-tu bien commencé la semaine ?


----------



## Pamoi (18 Mars 2013)

au mieux !

Pour souder l'aluminium, on utilise un tungstène de quelle couleur ?


----------



## mistik (18 Mars 2013)

Bleu ... mais je n'en sais rien en fait !

--> Comment guérit-on d'une otite ?


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Mars 2013)

en prenant un othé

comment arrive t on à se coucher tôt ?


----------



## mistik (18 Mars 2013)

--> En ne faisant pas comme moi, donc en éteignant tous les écrans (Ordi, iPad, TV, etc.) à 22h00 tapante !


----------



## AureLambo (18 Mars 2013)

Et ta question elle est où ? Lol


----------



## mistik (18 Mars 2013)

Tellement serviable que j'en oublie la question !

--> Serais-je devenu Alzheimer ?


----------



## AureLambo (18 Mars 2013)

Il y a de très fortes chances !

Quelle est la dernière fois que tu es allé au toilette faire la grosse commission ?


----------



## mistik (19 Mars 2013)

Diantre, je ne m'en souviens même pas !

--> Est-ce grave Docteur ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mars 2013)

Très ! Enfin non ! Je ne sais plus en fait ...

Quelle est la question ?


----------



## AureLambo (19 Mars 2013)

Celle dont on ne connait pas la réponse.

Qui a vu l'ours ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mars 2013)

L'Ours ! Pas ce matin toujours.

Blanc ou brun ?


----------



## mistik (19 Mars 2013)

Rouge.

--> Es-tu un fan des super-héros ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Mars 2013)

non.

tu n'aurais pas une idée d'un film sympa que je pourrais voir ?


----------



## mistik (19 Mars 2013)

_La tête en friche_ en DVD.

--> Aimes-tu les films de Jean Becker ?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mars 2013)

Oui.

Es tu un fan de western ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2013)

Non.

--> Es-tu un fan de Science Fiction ?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mars 2013)

Oui

Es tu fan de la série James Bond ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mars 2013)

J'aime assez oui.

As-tu aimé le dernier opus, Skyfall ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2013)

Oui et j'ai même acheté le dvd.

--> Quel opus préfères-tu dans la saga des James Bond ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Mars 2013)

Demain ne meurt jamais et Meurs un autre jour. J'adore les séquences d'action en voiture 

Il y a un film qui t'intéresse actuellement au ciné ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2013)

Aucun car je ne m'intéresse pas au ciné actuellement ! 

--> Gagnes-tu à être connu ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Mars 2013)

Oui, mais pour vivre heureux, vivons cachés...

 A quoi penses-tu ce matin ?


----------



## mistik (21 Mars 2013)

A gagner mon pain, d'ailleurs ce sera la même chose pour cet après-midi ! 

--> Qu'y avait-il à l'origine de l'Univers ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Mars 2013)

Un point refermé sur lui-même.

Mais qu'est-ce qu'il y avait autour de ce point ?


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mars 2013)

des virgules ! :mouais:

Que veux dire le sigle ASA ?


----------



## mistik (22 Mars 2013)

ASA : _Autocostruzioni Societa per Azioni_ il s'agit d'un constructeur automobile italien fondé en 1962 puis disparu en 1967.

--> Que vas-tu faire ce week-end ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Mars 2013)

Cet acronyme peut signifier _American Standards Association_

Quelle est la différence entre un sigle et un acronyme ?


----------



## mistik (22 Mars 2013)

Je ne sais pas.

--> Préfères-tu le fromage ou le dessert ... voire les deux ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Mars 2013)

je suis plutôt fromage. bien que les mousses au chocolat...


tu préfères les mars ou les bounty ?


----------



## Siciliano (22 Mars 2013)

Mars ! Je suis pas fan de la noix de coco dans le Bounty.

D'ailleurs, en parlant de Mars, t'en penses quoi de la mission avec notre cher Curiosity ?


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mars 2013)

Rien.

As tu un intêret pour l'espace qui nous entoure ?


----------



## mistik (22 Mars 2013)

Du moins ma curiosité !

--> As-tu un lapin comme animal de compagnie ?


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mars 2013)

Non.

Aimes tu les chats ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Mars 2013)

je n'ai aucune affection pour ces animaux ingrats et parfois méchants


ta meilleur BA c'était quoi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mars 2013)

Faire traverser une vieille dame....

Es tu Français de souche ?


----------



## Cépartimonkiki (22 Mars 2013)

Oui, enfin c'est loin d'être certain !

Connais-tu le Feng Shui ?


----------



## mistik (22 Mars 2013)

En tout cas, je n'ai jamais mangé avec 

--> Mais que fait la Police ?


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Mars 2013)

Rien.

Que fais tu ce week-end ?


----------



## Cépartimonkiki (23 Mars 2013)

Je te répond

Mais que fait E.T quand il va aux toilettes ?


----------



## mistik (23 Mars 2013)

Une crotte bien sûr !

--> Que fait Sarkozy en se rasant maintenant qu'il est mis en examen ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Mars 2013)

Il se coupe.

Aimes tu le brouillard ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Mars 2013)

Moui, mais seulement à la montagne pendant les vacances.

Tu regardes/regardais C'est pas sorcier ?


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mars 2013)

Rarement. Mais j'ai doublé leur camion sur l'autoroute 


tu achètes des piles ou tu as des accus ?


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Mars 2013)

Les 2 mon capitaine.

A quelle vitesse roules tu sur l'autoroute ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Mars 2013)

Pas plus de 110, la boite à image fait trop mal au portemonnaie.

Et toi ? tu respectes le code de la route ?


----------



## Pamoi (23 Mars 2013)

oui, sauf moment d'inattention

Quelle est le modèle de ta voiture ?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Mars 2013)

Seat Alhambra.

Es tu diesel ou essence ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2013)

Je roule en diesel, avec la prochaine ce sera de nouveau en essence

Que penses-tu des particules fines ?


----------



## mistik (24 Mars 2013)

Qu'elles ne sont pas épaisses mais qu'elles font tout autant de mal à la santé voire pire que d'autres plus volumineuses ! 

-->Lequel d'entre nous a doublé sur l'autoroute le camion de l'ex-émission _C'est pas sorcier_ ?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Mars 2013)

Pas moi

Tu roules beaucoup sur autoroute ?


----------



## mistik (24 Mars 2013)

Non.

A quelle heure te lèves-tu le dimanche ?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Mars 2013)

Ca depend.

Prends tu le petit déjeuner au lit le dimanche ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Mars 2013)

Non.

Encore au lit ?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Mars 2013)

Non.

Aimes tu jardiner ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Mars 2013)

Je n'ai pas de jardin et non, ce n'est pas une activité que j'aimerai pratiquer.

Tu nages bien ?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Mars 2013)

Non.

Que fais tu de tes week-end ?


----------



## mistik (24 Mars 2013)

Des week-end à la queue leu leu sur 365 jours

--> Combien de semaines encore avant les vacances ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Mars 2013)

Encore 2 mois si je réussis mes partiels 

Est-ce que tu es accro au forum de MacG ?


----------



## mistik (24 Mars 2013)

Avec mes 6214 posts, je ne pense pas. 

Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Mars 2013)

Non :love:

Tu bosses demain ?


----------



## mistik (24 Mars 2013)

Oui ! 

--> Lis-tu avant d'aller te coucher ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mars 2013)

Oui, en écoutant la radio.

Bien dormi, pas trop dur la reprise ce matin ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Mars 2013)

Oh m'en parle pas.. Je me suis réveillé avec une heure de retard 

Ton plus gros défaut ?


----------



## Siciliano (25 Mars 2013)

Trop susceptible...

T'aimes manger Mexicain ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mars 2013)

De temps en temps.

Quelle est ta couleur préférée ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Mars 2013)

Le bleu.

Tu manges quoi ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (25 Mars 2013)

Je ne sais plus ... j'ai déjà mangé.

--> Vas-tu regarder la télé ce soir ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Mars 2013)

Le pacificateur

Es-tu un fan de film d'action américain ?


----------



## mistik (26 Mars 2013)

Du moins cela ne me déplaît pas ! 

--> Encore combien de temps avant la retraite ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Mars 2013)

7h42, le nombre d'heures de la sortie ce soir. Et demain re-retraite.

Utilises-tu les actions de dossier, Automator sur ton mac ?


----------



## mistik (26 Mars 2013)

Sincèrement et malheureusement non, mais j'aimerais bien ! :rose:

--> Boursicotes-tu ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Mars 2013)

Absolument pas !

Rêves tu de gagner au loto ?


----------



## mistik (26 Mars 2013)

Ab-so-lu-ment chef, oui chef mais je n'y joue pas chef !

--> Quelle serait une bonne politique de défense de l'Union européenne ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Mars 2013)

Protéger sa Reine.

Il te botte Xavier Niel avec son école 42 ?


----------



## Siciliano (27 Mars 2013)

Hmmm. J'attends de voir ce que ça donne quand même. Mais idée intéressante dans le fond.

As-tu déjà dragué sur ton lieu de travail ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Mars 2013)

oui un peu :rose:


quelle est la différence entre une moule et un pull-over ?


----------



## mistik (27 Mars 2013)

Je ne sais pas vraiment ...

Peut être qu'avec le pull-over la tête sort du pull tandis qu'avec la moule ... ??? :rose:


----------



## thunderheart (28 Mars 2013)

Je dirais bien : le pull-over moule tandis que la moule pull-over 

T'en as d'autres comme ça ?


----------



## Santa-Pi (28 Mars 2013)

Oui peut etre.

Pourquoi le chien remu la queu?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mars 2013)

on me dit que c'est parce qu'il est content.

Tu n'aimes pas les e ?


----------



## mistik (29 Mars 2013)

_Euh_ ! ... je ne sais pas ?

--> Est-tu un chef Sioux ?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Mars 2013)

Sitting Bull, Crazy Horse et les autres avaient du panache et se battaient pour leurs terres et pour une vie respectueuse de la nature. Je suis donc un chef sioux 

Dans le même ordre d'idées, as-tu lu les romans de Tony Hillerman et vu le film Thunderheart ?


----------



## mistik (29 Mars 2013)

Non car je suis totalement inculte, désolé !

--> Es-tu souvent saoul ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Mars 2013)

Oui, pendant tout le stage de terrain que je viens d'effectuer en Normandie  Vive les géologues ! 

Tu travailles dans quoi ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Mars 2013)

Informatique.

Combien d'ordis chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (30 Mars 2013)

Je n'en sais rien je ne compte plus !

--> Combien de pots de yaourt chez toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (30 Mars 2013)

une vingtaine...

Avec qui vient de se déclarer en guerre la corée du nord ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Mars 2013)

La Corée du Sud .....

Vas tu te porter volontaire ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Mars 2013)

Je passe mon tour.

Info ou Intox ?


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Mars 2013)

Intox

Tu mets du beurre dans les pâtes ?


----------



## mistik (30 Mars 2013)

Non mais de la margarine.

--> Mets-tu du beurre dans les épinards ?


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Mars 2013)

non des oeufs 

tu manges souvent de l'agneau ??


----------



## mistik (30 Mars 2013)

Oui ... Pascal ! 

--> Manges-tu souvent les pissenlits par la racine ? :rose:


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Mars 2013)

Mouarf non

Tu dors à gauche ou à droite ?


----------



## mistik (30 Mars 2013)

Il n'y a bien que dans mon lit que je ne fais pas de politique ... alors à droite, à gauche, au centre ... peu importe !

--> As-tu un abri anti-atomique chez toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Mars 2013)

Non, c'est la crise .. plus de thune 

Tu profites de ton week-end ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Mars 2013)

J'essai.

Vas tu manger l'omelette Pascal ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Mars 2013)

Non, je n'aime pas ça.

Et toi ?


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Mars 2013)

Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait des omelettes ?  moi je ne casse pas les oeufs 

Tu as mangé de l'agneau ?


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2013)

Oui ... Pascal !

--> As-tu mangé les cornes des escargots ?


----------



## Powerdom (31 Mars 2013)

avec les escargots.


il se murmure que facebook va présenter un ...


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Mars 2013)

... un chien avec trois oreilles

Tu bois souvent du vin ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Mars 2013)

Très rarement, je préfère la bière.

Ton vin préféré ?


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Mars 2013)

Le bordeaux.

Ta bière préférée ?


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2013)

Mon cercueil ... là au-moins le gouvernement me foutra la paix avec ses taxes et impôts !

--> Ta prière préférée ?


----------



## Powerdom (31 Mars 2013)

notre père


pas trop abusé des oeufs en chocolat aujourd'hui ?


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2013)

Malheureusement si que de trop !

--> Arrives-tu à faire des omelettes avec tes ufs en chocolat ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Avril 2013)

Non, mais pour les cassés (les oeufs.....) je suis champion !

Quel type de chocolat aimes tu ?


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2013)

Le noir.

--> Sais-tu qu'aujourd'hui encore c'est la fête à Pascal puisque c'est le lundi de Pâques ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Avril 2013)

Oui.

Vas tu te préparer un gigot d'agneau ?


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2013)

Oui ... Pascal !

--> Vas-tu te préparer une tranche de rire cet après-midi en regardant un film comique ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Avril 2013)

Si il pleut, oui certainement.

Tu as mangé beaucoup de chocolat ce week-end ?


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2013)

Oui ... Pascal.

--> As-tu pensé à acheter du pain pour midi ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Avril 2013)

Oui, c'est fait !

On prend l'apéro les zamis ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Avril 2013)

C'était hier !

Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Avril 2013)

Toujours partant pour un apéro.

Il fait beau près de chez toi ? Pour qu'on squatte


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Avril 2013)

Pas aujourd'hui en tout cas.

Tu aimes faire le teuf ?


----------



## Powerdom (1 Avril 2013)

je ne sais pas ce que c'est le teuf :rose:


par contre tu connais le teuf teuf ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Avril 2013)

Non moi j'ai une vroum vroum.

As tu travaillé aujourd'hui ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Avril 2013)

Non  je glandouille.

Tu as déjà mangé du durian ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Avril 2013)

C'est quoi ?

Es tu sous la neige chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2013)

Non ... Pascal.

--> Es-tu sous la pluie chez toi ?


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Avril 2013)

Oui

Tu fais du sport ?


----------



## Judas68fr (1 Avril 2013)

oui, de la course et du vélo

Quelles sont tes chaussettes favorites ?


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Avril 2013)

Les 100% coton

Tu as un jogging ?


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2013)

Oui, et je peux même te dire que sous mon jogging je porte un slip foncé en aucun cas rose bonbon ! 

--> Concernant tes dessous, es-tu slip, string, caleçon ou rien du tout ?


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Avril 2013)

Je t'en pose des questions !!!

Tu te lèves à quelle heure demain ?


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2013)

A 6h30 pétante !

--> As-tu déjà cassé en mille morceaux ta voiture ?


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Avril 2013)

Non mais moins de mille oui 

Tu roules en chevrolet ?


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2013)

Pas de Telorvehc chez moi.

--> As-tu inventé le fil à couper le beurre ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Avril 2013)

Faudrait préciser !

Beurre doux, beurre demi-sel, beurre salé ?


----------



## Cépartimonkiki (2 Avril 2013)

Margarine ! 

Aimes-tu le gras ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Avril 2013)

Bah oui, comme dirait Karadoc : "le gras, c'est le vie !"

Tu te douches le matin ou le soir ?


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Avril 2013)

Le matin, ça m'enlève mon pyjama de nuit...

Tu dis "bonjour m'sieurs, dames" quand tu rentre dans la boulangerie ?


----------



## mistik (2 Avril 2013)

Non mais plutôt "_Bonjour Messieurs dames_" c'est comme ça que j'y cause moi le françois !

--> Aimes-tu écouter de la musique dans ta salle de bains ?


----------



## jonson (2 Avril 2013)

Je n'ai pas ce loisir, mais pourquoi pas l'essayer.

As-tu déjà volé dans un super marché?


----------



## mistik (2 Avril 2013)

Plusieurs fois ! Et je n'ai jamais été arrêté car je reverse une partie de vente de biens dérobés aux vigiles ... à chacun son système D !  

--> As-tu installé chez un système de vidéo-surveillance ?


----------



## jonson (2 Avril 2013)

Non mais j'y compte bien. Il se passe des choses étranges chez moi, des meubles qui bougent tout seul, des lumières qui s'allument... je soupçonne aussi ma femme de fouiller dans mes affaires.

Tu supporte qui ce soir PSG ou FC barça?


----------



## mistik (2 Avril 2013)

Désolé l'ami mais je ne suis point un footeux, je n'y connais rien du tout en la matière !

--> T'intéresses-tu à l'art ?


----------



## jonson (2 Avril 2013)

Oui, peinture, sculture, musique, cinema... toutes ces disciplines ne peuvent qu'améliorer le genre humain. Au même titre que le sport en général.

C'était quand ta dernière fois au musée?


----------



## mistik (2 Avril 2013)

Il y a quelques semaines de cela devant la télé en regardant "_La nuit au musée_" ! 

--> Que penses-tu du *menteur* ex-chirurgien, ex-ministre *Cahuzac* ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Avril 2013)

S'est fait goaler !

Goaler, gauler ou autre ?


----------



## Powerdom (3 Avril 2013)

gauler c'est pour les noix. 


as tu ton permis navigation ?


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Avril 2013)

oui et pour aller loin, j'ai même donné des cours 

C'est quoi la plus grande longueur que tu as fait à la piscine sans t'arrêter ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Avril 2013)

2 kms

T'aimes croiser des touffes (de cheveux) quand tu cruises dans le bassin ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Avril 2013)

Euh non.

Tu achètes souvent en ligne ?


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Avril 2013)

Pas vraiment

T'es réellement un "homme mauvais singe" ?


----------



## Powerdom (3 Avril 2013)

Hier j'ai regarde la planète des singes origine. C'est pas mal. 


Je rentre du taf. Je termine les ufs en chocolat. Et toi ?


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Avril 2013)

Mon "taf" c'est à la maison, alors le chocolat j'en mange toute la journée, d'ailleurs le clavier est tout maculé...

Tu as déjà eu une crise de foi(e)... ?


----------



## mistik (3 Avril 2013)

Ma foi, non !

--> Que penses-tu de l'intervention du grand chef des Français suite à l'aveu de Cahuzac ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Avril 2013)

Que c'est la foire au bouffon au gouvernement. 

Tu regardes Game of Thrones ?


----------



## mistik (4 Avril 2013)

Pas du tout !

--> Au gouvernement quel est le chef des idiots ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Avril 2013)

Le plus con de la bande :love:

Une seule solution, la ... ?


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Avril 2013)

masturbation !

Quelle est la question ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Avril 2013)

Aucune idée.

Tu manges où ce midi ?


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Avril 2013)

à la maison

Sais-tu ce que c'est qu'un compte de résultat ? mad


----------



## thunderheart (4 Avril 2013)

Demande aux comptables.

Le conte est bon ?


----------



## mistik (4 Avril 2013)

Le Comte est bon ! :sleep:

--> Aimes-tu manger du Comté ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Avril 2013)

En tant que Comtois oui !


Ton fond d'écran tu le change souvent ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Avril 2013)

Oui, tous les 10 jours environ 

Utilises-tu Deezer, Spotify ou service d'écoute de musique à la demande ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Avril 2013)

De temps en temps, c'est pratique.

Es-tu abonné à un de ces services ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Avril 2013)

j'utilise parfois le spotif(aie) de mon fils comme il dit. en se moquant de mon spotifi...


tu manges où ce midi ?


----------



## Siciliano (5 Avril 2013)

Je mange à la cantine de mon boulot. 

Tu as prévu quoi de beau pour ce WE ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Avril 2013)

Glandouille et un anniv

Qui paye l'apéro ce midi ?


----------



## mistik (5 Avril 2013)

Pas moi.

--> Aimes-tu la pêche (halieutique) ?


----------



## jonson (6 Avril 2013)

Non je n'aime pas ça.

Quoi de beau ce week-end?


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Avril 2013)

Programmation - Rugby - Sport

Tu regardes des séries télé ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Avril 2013)

En ce moment Game of Thrones, The Walking Dead, NCIS, HIMYM, Mentalist, The Big Bang Theory 

Tu as lu quoi ces derniers temps ?


----------



## jonson (6 Avril 2013)

Une revue immobilière.

Quel temps il fait chez toi?


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2013)

Sec et froid

--> Et chez toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Avril 2013)

Humide et froid.

Que penses tu de l'affaire Cahuzac ?


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2013)

Beaucoup de bien.

--> Pas toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Avril 2013)

Ben si, justement !

es-tu un adepte des "viaducs' du mois de Mai ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Avril 2013)

Non, je ne pars jamais en week-end. Je préfère économiser pour pouvoir partir loin pendant mes vacances.

Tu regardes les Simpson ?


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Avril 2013)

Avec mes enfants de temps en temps.

Et toi ?


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Avril 2013)

Vraiment de temps en temps

Tu repasses ?


----------



## mistik (8 Avril 2013)

Déjà fait.

--> Vas-tu bientôt te coucher ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Avril 2013)

Oui, tout de suite là même.

Bonne semaine en perspective ?


----------



## Siciliano (8 Avril 2013)

On verra quand elle sera fini 

Bien dormi ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Avril 2013)

Nickel merci.

A qui profite l'affaire Cahuzac ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Avril 2013)

a personne je crois 


de la crème dans ton café ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Avril 2013)

Non, nature.

Aimes-tu le thé au lait ?


----------



## Siciliano (8 Avril 2013)

J'ai jamais essayé...

Est ce que c'est bon ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2013)

Oui.

Tu aimes le chocolat à la vanille ?


----------



## jonson (8 Avril 2013)

Oui j'aime bien.

Bonne journée?


----------



## mistik (8 Avril 2013)

Je suis toujours vivant donc c'est une bonne journée ! 

--> Es-tu un manipulateur ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Avril 2013)

Non, pas du tout.

Tu es pressé d'être en week-end ?


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Avril 2013)

Un lundi ? Non pas encore...

Quelle est la personne la plus connue (pas people) que tu aies côtoyé pendant plus d'une heure ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Avril 2013)

Je me côtoie moi tous les jours, je m'impressionne chaque fois que je me vois dans un miroir.

Tu es allergique au pollen ?


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Avril 2013)

Non

Tu es allergique au latex ?


----------



## mistik (8 Avril 2013)

Non, mais aux politiciens oui !

--> Prends-tu des produits homéopathiques ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Avril 2013)

Oui de temps en temps.

Regrettes tu la Dame de Fer qui vient de décéder ?


----------



## mistik (9 Avril 2013)

Non, ce n'était pas un Premier ministre de France !

--> Et toi ?


----------



## Siciliano (9 Avril 2013)

Non, j'm'en fou un peu.

Tu sais faire le grand écart ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Avril 2013)

Non, et je m'en fout un peu :love:

Qu'as-tu été voir au ciné ces temps-ci ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Avril 2013)

Je ne sais plus cela fait longtemps.... :rose:

mais je loue beaucoup de films et toi plutôt location ou ciné ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Avril 2013)

Cinéma ! Le son et l'image sont meilleurs.

Tu loues en ligne ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Avril 2013)

j'ai une apple tv depuis peu, mais je n'ai pas encore testé. 


tu passes beaucoup de temps au téléphone ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Avril 2013)

Non.

Qu'as tu comme bigophone ?


----------



## pacou (9 Avril 2013)

un big iPhone

Que fais tu quand le temps ne te permet pas de faire ce que tu as à faire ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Avril 2013)

Je remets au lendemain, voire au ... 

Que penses tu de l'émission The Voice ?


----------



## jonson (9 Avril 2013)

Chez moi, on la regarde en famille.

Pour ou contre le mariage gay?


----------



## mistik (9 Avril 2013)

C'est une évolution logique de la société française qui semble prête - du moins pour la plupart de mes concitoyens - à accepter cette idée. Néanmoins, il y a actuellement des problèmes plus importants telle que l'état économique désastreux de la France qui mériterait que l'on y remédie d'une manière définitive et avec conviction sinon le FMI prendra en charge notre destin.

--> Que penses-tu de la situation cauchemardesque pour le Gouvernement français à savoir l'affaire Cahuzac ?


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Avril 2013)

C'est qui Cahuzac ?

Tu as mangé du chocolat pour Pâques ?


----------



## mistik (9 Avril 2013)

1) Un chirurgien qui s'est perdu en embrassant la politique.

2) Oui.

--> Aimes-tu le nougat ?


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Avril 2013)

Oui surtout avec un coulis de fruit rouges

Tu manges des pizzas ?


----------



## jonson (9 Avril 2013)

ça m'arrive.

Pour ou contre un retour au Franc.


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Avril 2013)

Contre

Tu n'aimes pas les euros ? Se sont de jolies pièces


----------



## jonson (9 Avril 2013)

D'un point esthétique, si.

Penses-tu que Cahuzac soit le seul?


----------



## mistik (9 Avril 2013)

Certes non, néanmoins je ne me ferai pas le porte-drapeau de ceux qui pensent que l'_homo politicus_ est un pourri jusqu'à la moelle !

--> Connais-tu "_L'os à moelle_" de Pierre Dac (cf _pour tout ce qui est contre et contre tout ce qui est pour_) ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Avril 2013)

Pas du tout.

Tu envoies beaucoup de SMS ?


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Avril 2013)

Assez oui

Tu téléphones beaucoup avec ton forfait illimité ?


----------



## mistik (9 Avril 2013)

Non.

Chez quel opérateur téléphonique mobile es-tu client ?


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Avril 2013)

chez B

and you ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Avril 2013)

Free Mobile

Xavier Niel a-t-il un compte en Suisse ?


----------



## mistik (10 Avril 2013)

Je ne sais pas mais ce dont je suis sûr c'est que _qui dit compte en Suisse dit contentieux en France_ !

--> Après Cahuzac, quel sera le prochain à dégringoler de l'arbre ?


----------



## jonson (10 Avril 2013)

Le responsable du financement de la campagne de Hollande?

Qu'il y a-t-il au menu ce soir?


----------



## mistik (10 Avril 2013)

Thon et salade.

--> Quel est le meilleur joueur de foot au monde ?


----------



## jonson (10 Avril 2013)

Moi bien sûr.

Tu crois à la vie après la mort?


----------



## mistik (10 Avril 2013)

Je n'en sais rien à cette heure ... car ... je suis toujours vivant ! ... je touche du bois.

--> Crois-tu en toi ?


----------



## jonson (10 Avril 2013)

Je m'y emploie.

Est-ce-que tu dors?


----------



## mistik (10 Avril 2013)

Jamais ... et c'est bien pour ça que je suis irascible au boulot ! 

--> Que faire pour empêcher Cahuzac - qui semble-t-il n'a pas Free chez lui étant donné qu'il n'a rien compris au film - de redevenir député à l'Assemblée nationale ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Avril 2013)

Le pousser dans les escaliers après lui avoir soutirer ses 15 millions ! 

Que ferais-tu avec 15 millions d'euros ?


----------



## mistik (10 Avril 2013)

Comme Cahuzac, je ferai des tours de magie : des 600 000  qui deviennent des 15 000 000  !

--> Que faire pour plaire aux femmes ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Avril 2013)

Leur dire qu'elles sont des princesses ^^

Tiens, il ne pleut pas ce matin, bizarre non ?


----------



## Siciliano (11 Avril 2013)

Peut être pas chez toi, mais chez moi, oui.

T'aimes bien manger des viennoiseries au petit déjeuner ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Avril 2013)

Non, un verre de vin rouge et un café noir sans sucre, des sardines cuites toute la nuit dans du gros sel que tu trempes dans le café, et hop c'est parti 

Cahuzac osera-t-il revenir à l'Assemblé Nationale ?


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Avril 2013)

C'est qui Cahuzac ?

T'aimerais toi dormir sur la bancs de l'assemblée ?


----------



## jonson (11 Avril 2013)

Cahuzac: un clown poursuivi par la justice.

Sur les bancs de l'Assemblée, je n'aimerai pas dormir.

C'est quoi la désinvolture?


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Avril 2013)

Je ne sais pas

T'es pas au lit encore ?


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2013)

Non.

Lis-tu et écris-tu au lit sur ton iPad ?


----------



## jonson (12 Avril 2013)

Je nai pas de iPad.

est-ce vraiment raisonnable d'être sur macg à cette heure?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Avril 2013)

Pas vraiment !

Et à cette heure-ci ?


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Avril 2013)

je ne sais pas

il est quelle heure ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Avril 2013)

9h22 sur mon iMac.

Un petit café ?


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Avril 2013)

Ok long sans sucre

Tu sucres ? :rateau:


----------



## jonson (12 Avril 2013)

Je suis plutôt chocolat ou thé et je prends 2 sucres.

Déjà en week-end(ou vacances)?


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2013)

En week-end d'ici quelques heures !

--> Comme Proust que peut-on savourer à Commercy ... ?


----------



## Siciliano (12 Avril 2013)

Miam! Des madeleines bien sur ! 

Tu connais le village de ses concurrentes qui sont en Meurthe-et-Moselle ?


----------



## jonson (12 Avril 2013)

Les madeleines de Liverdun bien sûr.

Est-ce-que elles sont bonnes au moins?


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2013)

J'espère bien !

--> La rumeur peut-elle être assassine ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Avril 2013)

c'est même son rôle. 

tu es plutôt souris ou trackpad ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Avril 2013)

Souris, c'est quand même vachement plus pratique.

Tu utilises la Magic Mouse ?


----------



## jonson (12 Avril 2013)

Non je n'en ai pas.

Tu as mis un ssd à la place de ton super drive?


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2013)

Non.

--> Au boulot es-tu l'homme/la femme de la situation ?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Avril 2013)

Oui 


J'ai vu skyfall hier soir. Je pense que c'est nul à chier et toi ?


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2013)

Au contraire j'ai super bien aimé ... comme quoi les goûts et les couleurs ... 

--> Que fais-tu cet après-midi ?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Avril 2013)

Ben là faudrait que je rentre ma voiture pour passer l'aspirateur mais j'ai un peu la flemme...


qui est Amaury de Hauteclocque ?


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2013)

Un homme du siècle passé puisqu'il est né en l'an de grâce 1966 mais qui fut le chef du Raid au XXIème siècle de 2007 à 2013 mais aussi de la FIPN de 2009 à 2013. C'est également le petit-neveu du Maréchal Leclerc. 

--> Est-ce clair ?


----------



## jonson (13 Avril 2013)

Oui ça l'est.

Mais comment sais-tu tout ça?


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2013)

Je dévore chaque jour le livre intitulé "_La Culture générale pour les Nuls_" ! 

--> Qu'est-ce qui reste quand on a tout oublié ?


----------



## jonson (13 Avril 2013)

Les regrets.

As-tu déjà commis l'adultère?


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2013)

Joker ! :rateau:

--> Pourquoi, c'est interdit ?


----------



## jonson (13 Avril 2013)

ça dépend avec qui on partage son lit  

Est-ce-que c'est un sujet tabou?


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2013)

L'inceste qui peut être encore commis dans certaines familles.

--> A ce propos, as-tu déjà lu "_Totem et tabou_" de Sigmund Freud ?


----------



## jonson (14 Avril 2013)

Non. Je dois avouer que je suis un piètre lecteur.

Et ça parle de quoi?


----------



## mistik (14 Avril 2013)

- Quid de la formation du tabou et du rôle du totem  dans les sociétés dites primitives ?
- Freud va finalement établir des  liens entre la psychopathologie des névroses de l'homme civilisé, les  cultures primitives et le développement psychique de l'enfant. 
- Freud souhaite également établir une véritable théorie de la culture en rapport  avec la psychanalyse, s'appuyant sur les monographies et récits de  voyages à sa disposition à l'époque.

--> Es-tu un passionné d'astrologie ?


----------



## jonson (14 Avril 2013)

Plutôt l'astronomie ou encore la cosmologie.

Et toi, les horoscopes, tout ça, c'est ton dada?


----------



## mistik (14 Avril 2013)

Non.

--> Es-tu féru d'informatique ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Avril 2013)

Ouaip !

Tu es déjà allé à un vernissage ?


----------



## Siciliano (15 Avril 2013)

Si c'est un vernissage duvres, non. Si c'est un vernissage sur des ongles, oui 

Es-tu déjà allé aux U.S.A. ? Et si oui, quelle(s) ville(s) ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Avril 2013)

Oui, NYC, LA, SF, Buffalo, Reno, LV, Nashville...

Que t'inspirent les paysages américains ?


----------



## jonson (15 Avril 2013)

Monument Valley est incroyable comme spectacle. Vraiment magnifique.

Pourquoi les américains nous envient tant notre "manière de vivre à la française"?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2013)

Je ne pense pas qu'ils vous envient.

Tu voyages beaucoup.


----------



## jonson (15 Avril 2013)

Dans le cadre professionnel, un peu. En dehors, moins. Question de sous.

C'est quoi ta destination de rêve.


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2013)

Le Paradis ... mais le plus tard possible !

--> Connais-tu la commune de Saint-Pierre d'Oléron ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2013)

Non.

Tu aimes le silence ?


----------



## jonson (15 Avril 2013)

Oui, mais il est utopique.

Tu habites une maison ou en appartement?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Avril 2013)

Appartement. J'aime bien la promise cuitée :love:

Il arrive ce put1 de Printemps ?


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2013)

Yes sir !

--> Aurons-nous la canicule cet été ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Avril 2013)

Aucune idée ... Je n'espère pas.

Tu es déjà allé en Suisse ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2013)

Non, jamais.

Ou vas tu en vacance cet été ?


----------



## Siciliano (16 Avril 2013)

Malheureusement, je ne sais même pas si j'aurais des vacances...

Le ou la Nutella ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Avril 2013)

Ah ! l'éternel débat. Pour moi ça a toujours été de *la* Nutella

Pourquoi à ton avis ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Avril 2013)

moi j'en mange pas très souvent *du* Nutella

combien tu achètes ta baguette de pain ?


----------



## jonson (16 Avril 2013)

0,65

Tu as trouvé ce que tu cherchais?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Avril 2013)

Non.

Je cherche quoi au fait ?


----------



## jonson (16 Avril 2013)

Pourquoi pour toi cà toujours était de *la* Nutella.

Mais tu sais que c'est plein d'huile de palme cette pate à tartiner?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2013)

C'est l'huile de palme qui rend le Nutella si onctueux

Je lui préfère une vraie barre de chocolat et toi ?


----------



## Siciliano (16 Avril 2013)

Dépend du chocolat.

Plutôt noir, blanc, au lait... ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2013)

Blond

Tu connais ce chocolat ?


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2013)

Non.

--> Peux-tu me définir la procrastination ?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Avril 2013)

La procrastination (du latin pro , qui signifie « pour »1 et crastinus qui signifie « ajournement, le lendemain »2) est une tendance à remettre systématiquement au lendemain des actions (quelles soient limitées à un domaine précis de la vie quotidienne ou non). Le « retardataire chronique », appelé procrastinateur, narrive pas à se « mettre au travail », surtout lorsque cela ne lui procure pas de satisfaction immédiate.


Quel est ce besoin d'étaler tes connaissances ?


----------



## Siciliano (17 Avril 2013)

C'est toujours bien d'étendre sa culture G.

Tu ne trouves pas que c'est important d'en avoir ?


----------



## jonson (17 Avril 2013)

Oui.

Tu aimes les animaux?


----------



## Siciliano (17 Avril 2013)

Oui, je peux même te dire que j'ai une préférence pour les félins. 

Plutôt chat ou chien toi ?


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2013)

Les deux mon capitaine, j'aime bien les deux ... mais les deux ne s'entendent guère !

--> La Corée du Nord qui joue les gros bras, va-t-elle bientôt les baisser ?


----------



## jonson (17 Avril 2013)

Ils font toujours ça les nors-coréens, mais d'ici quelques semaines on les aura oubliés.

Comment aimes-tu la cuisson de ta viande?


----------



## Siciliano (17 Avril 2013)

Saignante ! Du sang, du sang...

Tu crois aux vampires ?


----------



## jonson (17 Avril 2013)

Et pourquoi pas...

As-tu déjà véçu une expérience de mort imminente?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Avril 2013)

Tous les jours, j'habite à Paris et les parisiens ne savent pas conduire !

Tu as tous tes points sur ton permis de conduire ?


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2013)

Oui ... mais ça n'a pas toujours été le cas !

--> Et toi ?


----------



## jonson (17 Avril 2013)

J'en ai perdu 4 pour un feu rouge.

Es-tu du genre rancunier?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Avril 2013)

Un peu oui.

Tu utilises iMessage ?


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2013)

Non.

--> Utilises-tu Skype ?


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Avril 2013)

Oui te temps en temps.


Que penses tu de l'arrêt de Google reader ?


----------



## Siciliano (18 Avril 2013)

"Mais qu'est ce que je vais faire... "

Tu crois que les solutions alternatives qui sont proposées actuellement seront aussi bien à terme ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Avril 2013)

Oui, peut-être. :love:

Penses-tu que tant que durera l'inconstance actuelle, il est préférable de caractériser la globalité des problématiques possibles, parce qu'il s'agit de notre dernière chance ?


----------



## jonson (18 Avril 2013)

Euh.... 

Notre dernière chance de quoi?


----------



## mistik (18 Avril 2013)

Ben ...

--> Aimes-tu le thé à la menthe ?


----------



## Siciliano (19 Avril 2013)

Avec une petite chicha, ça passe nickel en tout cas ! 

Aimes-tu fumer la chicha ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Avril 2013)

Yes

Fait beau chez toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Avril 2013)

couvert et frais,


tu écoutes quoi comme radio ?


----------



## jonson (19 Avril 2013)

Radio local toulonnaise, Mistral FM.

Tu as fait un bizou à ta femme ce matin en partant?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Avril 2013)

Non, je dors le matin ! 

Tu manges quoi ce midi ?


----------



## jonson (19 Avril 2013)

Au menu ce midi les traditionnelles: pâtes. 

c'était quoi ton dernier cauchemar?


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2013)

De tomber dans un puits sans fond.

--> Quelle est ta plus belle réussite ?


----------



## jonson (19 Avril 2013)

Mon fils

Et la tienne?


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2013)

Ma copine ! ... je suis trop gentil ... 

--> Qui est le plus grand chanteur au monde de tous les temps ?


----------



## jonson (19 Avril 2013)

Moi bien sûr. 

Tu regardes la télé ce soir ou tu sors?


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2013)

Ni l'un ni l'autre mon capitaine.

--> Quel livre lis-tu en ce moment ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Avril 2013)

Rien, je ne fais que sortir le soir.

Tu recommandes les produits Apple à ton entourage ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Avril 2013)

Ça m'arrive oui, et les retours sont très bons.

Ciel bleu ce matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2013)

Oui.

Tu aimes le Jazz des années quarante-cinquante ?


----------



## jonson (20 Avril 2013)

Je connais pas du tout le jazz des années 40-50.

Tu as quoi comme cylindré sous ton capot?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Avril 2013)

2 litres 140 chevaux et 1 âne au volant 

Que penses tu des attentas de Boston ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Avril 2013)

Que c'est moche ! J'espère qu'ils vont chopper ce salopard 

Tu utilises l'application MacG sur ton mobile ?


----------



## jonson (20 Avril 2013)

Non je n'ai pas de smartphone.

As-tu déjà participé à une vente aux enchères?


----------



## mistik (20 Avril 2013)

Non.

--> Pourquoi ... ça se vend cher ?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Avril 2013)

Parce que !

Te tiens tu informé en permanence ?


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Avril 2013)

Non !

Tu est déjà passé à la télé sur une "grande chaîne" ?


----------



## jonson (20 Avril 2013)

Je suis déjà passé à la télé mais pas sur une grande chaine.

Quel est ton plus grand rêve?


----------



## mistik (20 Avril 2013)

Indescriptible.

--> Au vu du manque de sérieux dont font preuve un certain nombre d'entreprises du BTP mais en gardant toutefois à l'esprit les nouvelles normes non-énergivores en vigueur, si tu devais choisir entre construire une maison et acheter une maison ... quel serait ton choix ?


----------



## jonson (20 Avril 2013)

Si les finances le permettaient, je choisirai de construir. Et pourquoi pas même, mettre la main à la pâte. Au moins là t'es sûr que si tu commandes de la laine de roche pour l'isolation, t'as pas du papier mâché à la place. Et encore faut être présent sur le chantier le plus souvent possible.

Aurais-tu des problèmes dans ton chez toi?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2013)

Oui,  mais pas de construction.

Que connais tu des maniaco-dépressif ?


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2013)

Qu'il s'agit d'un trouble de l'humeur caractérisé par des épisodes alternant euphorie et dépression.

--> François Hollande porte-t-il des slips ou des caleçons ... voire rien du tout ?


----------



## jonson (21 Avril 2013)

Je pense rien du tout, c'est plus marrant.

Déjà à l'apéro?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2013)

Non c'est plus tard ici.

Le premier site que tu visites c'est lequel ?


----------



## jonson (21 Avril 2013)

Celui de ma banque. Normal hein!? C'est le nerf de la guerre.

Les verts ont gagné la coupe de la ligue, ça te cause?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2013)

Pas du tout.

les verres ont gagnés le droit de se remplir d'apéro, ça te cause ?


----------



## jonson (21 Avril 2013)

Forcément. Je remets ça en ce moment même avec un rhum litchi.  Trop bon!!!

Est-ce-que tu fumes?


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2013)

Non, je ne fume pas.

--> Es-tu déjà allé en Australie ?


----------



## jonson (21 Avril 2013)

Non, mais j'aimerais bien. 

As-tu déjà vu un kangourou pour de vrai?


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2013)

Non et même pas _pour du faux_ !

--> As-tu déjà eu une petite copine anglaise ?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Avril 2013)

non.


quelle version de vbulletin utilise macGé pour son forum ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Avril 2013)

3.8.7, c'est marqué en bas :love:

As-tu regardé la série Game of Thrones ?


----------



## jonson (22 Avril 2013)

Oui bien sûr! C'est une très bonne série.

Et toi, tu la regardes?


----------



## mistik (22 Avril 2013)

Non et je ne sais même pas ce que c'est, mais il importe peu car ce qui importe est ma question qui suit !

--> Connais-tu la mini-série télévisée de 1972 intitulée _Les Rois maudits_ et qui fut une adaptation de luvre de Maurice Druon ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Avril 2013)

Non, absolument pas !

Connais-tu l'album Exile on Main Street, également sorti en 1972 ?


----------



## jonson (23 Avril 2013)

Non je ne les connais pas.

Bien dormi!


----------



## mistik (23 Avril 2013)

Oui !

Est-ce que je te pose des questions à l'emporte-pièce ?


----------



## jonson (23 Avril 2013)

Sans nul doute.

Tu connais le principe du moteur asynchrone à cage d'écureuil?


----------



## mistik (23 Avril 2013)

Non, mais longtemps j'ai mis mes économies chez l&#8217;Écureuil ...

--> Connais-tu un site aussi intéressant que MacG traitant des machines _pommées_ ?


----------



## jonson (23 Avril 2013)

ce site peu-être.

Est-ce-que tu en connais d'autres?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Avril 2013)

Mac4ever.

Tu t'occupes quand tu "es sur le trône" ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2013)

Non.

Tu aimes quel type de chocolat ?


----------



## Siciliano (24 Avril 2013)

Blanc ! 

Ton fruit préféré ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Avril 2013)

L'ananas.

T'aurais pas un café bien corsé ?


----------



## jonson (24 Avril 2013)

Si, on a une senséo à la maison.

Quel temps il fait chez toi ce matin?


----------



## mistik (24 Avril 2013)

Beau et moyennement chaud.

--> Le groupe PSA Peugeot Citroën va-t-il encore s'enfoncer ? :hein:


----------



## jonson (24 Avril 2013)

Je ne sais pas.

T'as entendu des infos sur leur situation?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Avril 2013)

Non et il fait super beau 

Pas envie de bosser moi, et toi ?


----------



## jonson (24 Avril 2013)

En vacances jusqu'à dimanche. Donc non je ne bosse pas.

Tu aimes les 4X4?


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Avril 2013)

je t'en pose des question à toi.

Tu manges de la soupe ?


----------



## jonson (24 Avril 2013)

J'aime pas la soupe.

Tu fais quoi en premier quand tu te lèves le matin?


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Avril 2013)

je bois un café


tu te brosses les dents avant d'aller te coucher ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Avril 2013)

Bien évidemment ! 

Tu es un bon nageur ?


----------



## Siciliano (25 Avril 2013)

Je pense que oui.

Plutôt mer ou piscine ?


----------



## Powerdom (25 Avril 2013)

plutôt mer.


Où se trouve le président français en ce moment ?


----------



## mistik (25 Avril 2013)

Si j'ose dire : "_dans la merde_", excusez du peu !

--> Finalement, ne crois-tu pas que l'on en revient toujours à la même question : quel est le pourquoi du comment ?


----------



## Powerdom (25 Avril 2013)

j'ai pas compris la question :rose:

tu as déjà reçu ta feuille d'impôts ?


----------



## mistik (25 Avril 2013)

Non pas encore.

--> Es-tu prêt à payer la douloureuse étatique ?


----------



## jonson (25 Avril 2013)

Je suis mensualisé. Donc pour moi: oui.

Tu as déjà fait du parapente?


----------



## dumas75 (25 Avril 2013)

Peillon : «Il y aura, à la rentrée 2015, un enseignement moral et civique»

Pour qui? pour les élèves ou les enseignants?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2013)

Pour les élèves.

Tu joues aux dames ?


----------



## mistik (25 Avril 2013)

Nuance : j'aime jouer avec les dames !

--> Comment faire pour donner des idées au gouvernement pour redresser la France ?


----------



## jonson (25 Avril 2013)

Leurs écrire une lettre.

Franchement, vous ne trouvez pas que c'est déjà trop qu'il vaut mieux tout abandonner?


----------



## mistik (25 Avril 2013)

Non, car seuls les rats quittent le navire dès qu'il commence à prendre l'eau ! 

--> "_Moi, Président_" va-t-il d'ici quelques mois changer de Premier ministre ou seulement remanier en douceur le gouvernement actuel ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Avril 2013)

J'espère qu'il va tout remanier ! Avec ces rigolos qui font des séances découpages/collages sur un mur ...

Tu utilises encore les supports DVD/CD ?


----------



## jonson (26 Avril 2013)

Oui il n'y a pas si longtemps pour installer windows sur ma bécane... sacrilège, je sais.

Pourquoi s'en prendre aux gouvernants, c'est le peuple qui les mis où ils sont, non?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Avril 2013)

Il paraît oui.

Vendredi c'est le jour du ...


----------



## jonson (26 Avril 2013)

Le jour du poisson.

Tu aimes pêcher?


----------



## mistik (26 Avril 2013)

J'ai une âme pécheresse mais je n'aime pas forcément cela ! 

--> Fais-tu attention à ne pas trop saler tes mets ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Avril 2013)

Je sale avant de goûter.

Aimes tu le sucré/salé, comme par exemple, miette de thon à l'huile, ananas, feuille de menthe ?


----------



## mistik (26 Avril 2013)

Non, je ne crois pas.

--> Prends-tu de la spiruline comme revitalisant ?


----------



## jonson (26 Avril 2013)

Non pas du tout.

Tu aimes cuisiner?


----------



## mistik (26 Avril 2013)

Oui, mais parfois c'est un peu forcé ! 

--> As-tu déjà mangé du caviar ?


----------



## Siciliano (26 Avril 2013)

Oui. 

Tu trouves que c'est bon toi ?


----------



## jonson (26 Avril 2013)

Pas trop, non.

T'en es où de ta libido?


----------



## mistik (26 Avril 2013)

Ça peut aller docteur !

J'ten pose moi des questions indiscrètes ?


----------



## jonson (26 Avril 2013)

Non, mais ça ne saurai tardé.

Quel temps il fait par chez en ce moment?


----------



## mistik (26 Avril 2013)

"_Par chez en ce moment_" : pas beau du tout !

--> Et par chez toi en ce moment fait-il beau ?


----------



## jonson (26 Avril 2013)

Pas terrible non, c'est couvert.

En parlant de "_couverts_", à leur du dîner, tu dresse la table ou alors on te sert comme un roi?


----------



## mistik (26 Avril 2013)

A l'heure du dîner comment veux-tu que je puisse manger si la table est par terre et non pas dressée roi ou pas ! :rateau:

--> Es-tu de sortie ce week-end ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Avril 2013)

Non, je n'ai pas mis un pied dehors ce week-end. 

Tu lis des ebooks sur ta tablette ou ton smartphone ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2013)

Non.

Ton dernier coup de coeur au cinéma ?


----------



## Siciliano (29 Avril 2013)

Sachant que je vais pas tellement au cinéma, je dirais que ça remonte au film "Le retour du roi"... Donc un bout de temps en fait 

En parlant de ce film, tu penses quoi du premier film The Hobbit ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2013)

Je ne l'ai pas vu.

Ton fruit favori.


----------



## thunderheart (29 Avril 2013)

En ce moment, la fraise.

As-tu une centrifugeuse ?


----------



## jonson (29 Avril 2013)

Non je n'en aie pas.

As-tu vu le film "The hobbit"?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2013)

Non.

Tu as lu Le Parrain ?


----------



## jonson (29 Avril 2013)

Je ne l'ai pas lu mais vu en DVD.

As-tu déjà assisté à un accouchement?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Avril 2013)

Non, mais ça doit ressembler à Alien :sick:

Tu sais jongler ?


----------



## jonson (29 Avril 2013)

Non je ne sais pas jongler.

Crois-tu en une vie après la mort?


----------



## mistik (29 Avril 2013)

No lo sé !

--> M'aimes-tu ? :love:


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Avril 2013)

Bien sûr :love:

Et toi, tu aimes quelqu'un ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2013)

Oui mais pas d'un amour physique.

Es-tu lunatique ?


----------



## mistik (30 Avril 2013)

J'évite, argh !!!, non ... 

--> As-tu bien dormi camarade ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

Pas mal.

Quel temps fait-il chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2013)

8°, gris.

Tu aimes ce que tu fais dans la vie ?


----------



## Siciliano (30 Avril 2013)

Oui, vu que mon métier est ma passion.

Fais tu du sport ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2013)

Non, j'ai des problèmes à la cheville ...

Tu manges quoi ce midi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

Aucune idée, je viens juste de déjeuner.

Quel genre de travail fais-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2013)

Graphiste.

Tu aimes manger épicer ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Avril 2013)

Légèrement, souvenirs de La Réunion.

Manger et pisser en même temps, pas évident non ? :love:


----------



## Siciliano (30 Avril 2013)

Ça passe, je l'ai déjà fait. 

Pas pire que de pisser et de boire une bière en même temps, non ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

C'est plus dur...

Qu'aimes tu comme bière ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2013)

Jupiler en ce moment sinon Ciney Blonde, Tripel Karmeliet, Leffe Blonde.

Et toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

Leffe Blonde, Pietra....

Que fais tu en ce moment ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Avril 2013)

Du Perl

T'aurais pas une Aspirine ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

Si, tiens ! 

Tu as facilement mal à la tête ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Avril 2013)

Oui, quand la luminosité ambiante est trop forte.

Tu tombes souvent malade ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

Rarement.

Bois tu du café de manière excessive ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Avril 2013)

Non, raisonnablement.

Aimes-tu le thé ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

Oui, surtout le vert à la menthe :love:

Es-tu proche de ton argent ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2013)

Oui parce que je ne gagne vraiment pas beaucoup.

Quelle est la taille de ta télévision ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

Je sais pas exactement.

As tu une console de jeux ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2013)

Oui une Xbox 360.

As-tu un disque dur multimédia ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

Non.

A quels jeux joue tu le plus ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Avril 2013)

Là récemment, j'ai redécouvert Call of Duty 4.

Et toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

F1 2012, je me refais un tour des Call of Duty et Grid.

Que penses tu des jeux sur Mac ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2013)

Pas grand chose je n'en ai que 2.

Ta police favorite ?


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Avril 2013)

Pour le texte c'est StoneSans

Tu as refais du feu après l'été éphémère de la semaine dernière ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

Oui.

Que veux dire ton pseudo ?


----------



## jonson (30 Avril 2013)

Non je savais que ça n'allait pas durer.

Comment s'est passée ta journée?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

Pas mal.

Vas tu répondre à la bonne question ?


----------



## jonson (30 Avril 2013)

Oui, on a posté en même... oups.

Es-tu déjà à l'apéro?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

17H51 c'est un peu tôt jeune homme.

Et toi, elle est bonne ?


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Avril 2013)

La plage pas loin de chez moi, elle "Les Bonnes", mais là elle est froide...

Tu va sous l'eau des fois ?


----------



## jonson (30 Avril 2013)

Sous l'eau! Oui il a plut aujourd'hui.

Tu bosses demain?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

Avec les glaçons, oui !

C'est quoi comme mer dans ton coin ?

Jonson toujours 1 de retard !


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Avril 2013)

L'océan

Tu as fait quoi de plus extrême pour ta vie ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

Rien.

Es toi ?


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Avril 2013)

Couloir d'avalanche à ski et pire 300 km/h en tomo sur une autoroute de montagne, j'ai honte :rose:

C'est sympa ta ville ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

Ouaip ! 

Tu vis à la ville ou à la campagne ?


----------



## jonson (30 Avril 2013)

En centre ville.

Est-ce-que le vacarme des voitures te dérangent?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

Pas où je suis.

Habites tu une grande ville ?


----------



## Monah (30 Avril 2013)

2 millions d'habitants, c'est une grande ville? 

Question:
Est-ce que vous aimez le "chant" des oiseaux le matin?


----------



## jonson (30 Avril 2013)

C'est très agréable le chant des oiseaux le matin.

Habites-tu à la campagne?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Avril 2013)

Non, je suis un Parigot pur et dur 

Et toi, tu habites où ?


----------



## mistik (30 Avril 2013)

_Un peu plus à l'Est de l'Eden.

_--> Quelle est ta marque de voiture préférée ?


----------



## Monah (30 Avril 2013)

Audi, toutes gammes! 

Question : 
quelle chanson te remonte le moral?


----------



## jonson (30 Avril 2013)

La chanson: joyeux anniversaire.

Regardes-tu le match de ligue des champions?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Mai 2013)

Non, j'aime pas le foot ! Vive le rugby 

Tu fais quoi demain ?


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2013)

Une couette party !

--> T'es-tu mis à jouer en Bourse ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

Non, j'ai vu les pertes chez mon père ça ne m'a pas donné envie.

Es-tu à l'aise au téléphone ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2013)

Oui,

Qu'est pour toi l'extase ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

Une bonne bière bien fraîche au soleil.

Ton dernier cauchemar ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2013)

Remplir ma déclaration d'impôt.

Que fais tu le soir avant de t'endormir ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

Je regarde un film généralement.

Tu choisis quoi comme plat en général dans une brasserie ?


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2013)

Des mets bien lourds !

--> As-tu déjà gagné une grosse somme d'argent au Loto ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

Non mais je n'ai jamais joué en même temps .

Tu bronzes vite ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2013)

Assez.

Tu vis comment ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

Gras salaire.

Tu t'habilles comment en été ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2013)

En ce moment....non.

Qu'as tu comme moyen de locomotion ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Mai 2013)

Auto, moto, chaussures...

T'as acheté du muguet ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

Oui.

Tu as un potager ?


----------



## jonson (1 Mai 2013)

Non j'habite en appartement.

As-tu la main verte?


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mai 2013)

Oui, après avoir touché mon poireau 

(ma copine dit que je suis horrible)

y a longtemps que tu as semé ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2013)

Oui et maintenant je récolte.

Aimes tu les légumes ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

Oui et beaucoup de sortes

Tu manges tard le soir ou tôt ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Mai 2013)

Vers 19h.

Tu manges beaucoup de viande ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2013)

Un peu.

Aimes tu les viandes en sauce ?


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2013)

Malheureusement oui ... à cause du bide !

--> Es-tu toujours amoureux/se de ta moitié ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

Je n'ai pas de moitié.

Es-tu un ensemble ?


----------



## jonson (1 Mai 2013)

Je suis un ensemble de choses complexes qui s'articulent autour d'une chose simple.

T'entends tu avec ta belle mère?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

Je n'en ai pas ça pas passe bien mieux.

Tu aimes la citronnelle ?


----------



## jonson (1 Mai 2013)

Non je n'aima pas ça.

As-tu déjà été à l'étranger?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2013)

Oui.

Daans quelle région aimerais tu habiter ?


----------



## jonson (1 Mai 2013)

Dans un région où il n'y aurai pas de cons.

Dans quels pays étrangers t'étais-tu rendu?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2013)

Hollande, Angleterre, Allemagne, Maroc, Turquie, Espagne

Voyages tu pour ton boulot ?


----------



## jonson (1 Mai 2013)

Malheureusement oui. Je suis trop souvent absent de chez moi.

As-tu déjà fait une croisière?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2013)

Non.

Que fais tu comme boulot ?


----------



## jonson (1 Mai 2013)

Je suis marin d'état.

Et quel est ton métier?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2013)

Responsable des ventes.

As tu une passion ?


----------



## jonson (1 Mai 2013)

Oui: ma femme et mes enfants.

Es-tu épanoui dans ton travail?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2013)

Avant oui, plus maintenant ! 

Fais tu du sport ?


----------



## jonson (1 Mai 2013)

Oui, cela fait parti de mon travail d'avoir une bonne condition physique. 

Quel age as-tu?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2013)

45.

Et toi ?


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2013)

iP4S 

Et toi ?


----------



## jonson (1 Mai 2013)

29

As-tu un abonnement à canal?


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2013)

Que nenni !

--> Quel est le pourquoi pas du comment que c'est fait ce machin là ?


----------



## jonson (1 Mai 2013)

C'est simple tu les appelles, il te prélève de la tune tout les mois et tu regardes les programmes qu'il diffuse à la TV.

FC Barcelone ou Bayern Münich?


----------



## Monah (1 Mai 2013)

FC Barcelone

=> quel est le plus beau pays du monde?


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2013)

Son propre pays.

--> Qu'était "le cabinet noir" (_Cabinet du secret des Postes sous Louis XV) ?
_


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Mai 2013)

Des toilettes où il n'y avait pas de lumière 


Qui était le roi soleil ?


----------



## matacao (1 Mai 2013)

Un monarque nommé Louis XIV.

--> Que pense tu de Tim Cook ?


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Mai 2013)

C'est un bon écrivain (R. Cook)

Tu bois du coca cola ?


----------



## matacao (1 Mai 2013)

Non, je trouve ça immonde.

Bois-tu de l'orangina ?


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2013)

Que nenni !

--> Qu'est-ce que la maïeutique si chère à Socrate ?


----------



## jonson (2 Mai 2013)

La maïeutique est l'accouchement des pensées, si je ne m'abuse.

Mais quel est donc ton niveau scolaire, pour me faire ainsi chercher si loin dans ma mémoire?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2013)

Aucun, mais, moins on a de culture plus on l'étale. 

Qu'est ce que tu penses du deréglement climatique ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Mai 2013)

Il influe sur ta garde-robe.

Crois-tu à l'existence des ovnis ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Mai 2013)

Oui.

j'en ai déjà vu, et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2013)

Non Jamais.

Tu penses souvent à ta retraite ?


----------



## matacao (2 Mai 2013)

J'ai encore le temps ^^ faut déjà que je finisse mes études.

Que pense tu de notre gouvernement ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2013)

Pas grand chose de bon...

Que penses tu d'un gouvernement d'union national en France ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Mai 2013)

On se ferait ch*er ... On ne pourrait plus comparer les déboires des différentes parties du gouvernement actuel.  Vive la République et la France ! 

Tu as déclaré tes impôts ?


----------



## mistik (2 Mai 2013)

Non, car comme Cahuzac je le blanchis.

--> Comme les partis politiques laves-tu plus blanc chez toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Mai 2013)

Bah oui, c'est ma mère qui fait la lessive 

Tu portes une cravate chaque matin ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2013)

Non.

Que préférés tu manger ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2013)

Des pâtes.

Tu aimes le pain de viande ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2013)

C'est quoi ?

T'y connais tu en vin ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2013)

Un peu.

Quelle est la résolution de ton écran ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2013)

2560x1440, je crois.

Quel type de voiture as tu ?


----------



## jonson (2 Mai 2013)

Une megane.

Aimes-tu les bolides?


----------



## mistik (2 Mai 2013)

Non, mais j'aurais plutôt une préférence pour le passager avant qui est souvent ... une femme dans un bolide ! 

--> Aimes-tu le chocolat noir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Mai 2013)

Oui, mais je préfère le chocolat au lait.

Chocolat noir, blanc ou au lait pour toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mai 2013)

Blond.

Que fais tu de tes soirées ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2013)

Je regarde des films en général.

Quel site d'actualités suis-tu ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mai 2013)

Les Echos, TF1 news, La Corse,....


Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mai 2013)

Rue89

Faut-il aller en Corse ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mai 2013)

Oui pourquoi pas.

As tu peur de la menace terroriste ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Mai 2013)

Pas plus que ça. Mais j'espère que la France répondra en conséquence s'il y a des actes des terrorisme sur le territoire.

Tu crois que la dissuasion nucléaire est efficace ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mai 2013)

Elle est un peu surannée mais je pense qu'elle serait efficace.


Que penses tu de la baisse du budget de La Défense ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2013)

Pas grand chose, je ne suis pas trop cette actualité.

Ta photographie favorite ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mai 2013)

La mienne.

Es tu supporter de quelque chose ou de quelqu'un ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2013)

Supporter du Miami Heat.

Tu aimes le curry ?


----------



## jonson (3 Mai 2013)

Non, pas vraiment.

Tu connais la série Malcom?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Mai 2013)

Malcom non, mais Malcolm oui.

Tu utilises des écouteurs ou un casque ?


----------



## jonson (3 Mai 2013)

Oui j'utilise ce genre d'appareil.

Regardes-tu beaucoup trop la télévision?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2013)

Non.

Ta couleur favorite ?


----------



## jonson (3 Mai 2013)

J'aime toutes les couleurs.

As-tu le vertige?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Mai 2013)

Non, ça va.

Tu as déjà sauté en parachute ?


----------



## jonson (4 Mai 2013)

Non jamais.

Sais-tu nagé?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Mai 2013)

Oui, mais ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas nagé.

Tu utilises Time Machine ?


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Mai 2013)

Oui quand il me dit que ça fait plus de 10 jours que je n'ai pas sauvegardé 


Tu as un disque de 1 To ?


----------



## mistik (4 Mai 2013)

Oui ... j'ai une Time Capsule.

--> Utilises-tu un Mac tournant sous Os X Server ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Mai 2013)

Non.

Fait il, enfin, beau chez toi aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mai 2013)

cela se lève tout doucement...

le dernier film que tu as vu ?


----------



## jonson (4 Mai 2013)

Iron man 3.

As-tu un abonnement au cinéma?


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Mai 2013)

Non trop cher 

Tu as un abonnement à la piscine ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Mai 2013)

Non, trop paresseux 

Tu as quoi comme forfait mobile ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2013)

Aucun, cartes prépayées.

Tu suis l'actualité Syrienne ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Mai 2013)

Non, j'ai lâché l'affaire.

La Corée du Nord va bientôt se calmer ?


----------



## jonson (4 Mai 2013)

Je crois que j'ai déjà répondu à une question de ce genre. La Corée du nord va plutôt se faire lacher par Pékin, elle se retrouvera seule au final.

C'est quoi ton parfum de glace préféré?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2013)

Cassis.

Tu mets de l'eau de Cologne ?


----------



## jonson (4 Mai 2013)

Non pas du tout, je suis plus déodorant ou alors eau de parfum pour les occasions.

Est-ce-que ton pseudo a un rapport à ta véritable identité?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2013)

C'est mon prénom à peu de chose près.

Quel est ton mentor ?


----------



## jonson (4 Mai 2013)

Je n'en ai pas.

Pourquoi je te vois "déconnecté"?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2013)

Parce que j'ai choisi l'option.

Pourquoi ton avatar ?


----------



## jonson (4 Mai 2013)

J'ai découvert ce site il ya longtemps et le résultat m'avait plus. J'ai essayé de faire un avatar qui ma ressemble.

Est-ce-que tu as le permis B?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2013)

Non.

Tu as des envies de voyage ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Mai 2013)

Oh oui, ça va faire un moment que je ne suis pas parti en vacances ...

Si tu pouvais être un super-héros, tu voudrais être lequel ?


----------



## jonson (4 Mai 2013)

Super Papa, pour mon fils.

si tu pouvez devenir invisible qu'est-ce que tu ferais?


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Mai 2013)

Je dormirais au boulot 


Tu as déjà cuisiné le magret ?


----------



## jonson (4 Mai 2013)

Non je n'ai jamais préparer de magret mais j'adore cuisiner.

Aimes-tu manger épicé?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Mai 2013)

À petite dose, mais ça me file des boutons 

Tu es du genre optimiste ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mai 2013)

Ca dépend.

Es tu un adepte des barbecues ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2013)

J'aimerai bien mais je n'en ai pas.

Ton plus lointain souvenir c'est quoi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mai 2013)

Quand j'étais gamin.

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2013)

Une cours dans mon école maternelle.

Tu aimes dormir hors de chez toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mai 2013)

J'u suis obligé,  mais non pas trop.

Que préfères tu dans la vie ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2013)

Discuter.

Tu allergiques à quelque chose ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mai 2013)

A pas mal de chose oui.

As tu des soucis de santé chronique ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2013)

Oui.

Tu aimes le porto ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mai 2013)

Oui.

Quel est ton FAI ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Mai 2013)

Orange.


tu as entendu parler de Paul Miller ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2013)

Maintenant oui.

Ta sauce pour frites favorite ?


----------



## jonson (5 Mai 2013)

Une bonne mayonaise maison, y a rien de mieux.

Vas-tu souvent dans des fast-foods?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mai 2013)

Non.

Connais tu le Pacherenc ?


----------



## jonson (5 Mai 2013)

Maintenant oui, mais j'en ai jamais bu.

Est-ce-que c'est bon?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mai 2013)

Pas mauvais :love:

Connais tu le Vic Bilh ?


----------



## jonson (5 Mai 2013)

Le Vic-Bilh est une région de Gascogne située sur les reliefs prépyrénéens à l'intérieur du coude de l'Adour entre Rivière-Basse et Tursan, face à l'Armagnac. Jusqu'à la Révolution, son nom est associé à l'un des archidiaconés du diocèse de Lescar.
Avec tes questions t'es en train de faire mon éducation.

tu m'inviterais pas à l'apéro chez toi par hasard?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Mai 2013)

Quand tu veux ! Mais j'ai pas de jardin, j'habite à Paris 

Tu fais quoi cet aprèm ?


----------



## jonson (5 Mai 2013)

Je vais rester chez moi, il fait pas beau dehors.

Quel temps il fait chez toi?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Mai 2013)

Moui, un peu nuageux.

Tu as un jardin ?


----------



## jonson (5 Mai 2013)

Non, je vis en appartement.

As-tu un compte facebook?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mai 2013)

Oui.

Es tu sur Twitter ?


----------



## jonson (5 Mai 2013)

Non.

Et toi?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mai 2013)

Non.

Achètes tu tout sur internet ?


----------



## jonson (5 Mai 2013)

On fait même nos courses sur internet,que l'on se fait livrer à domicile.

Combien de CB as-tu?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mai 2013)

Une.

Pourquoi un Mac au lieu d'un PC ?


----------



## jonson (5 Mai 2013)

C'est une question trop compliqué.

Et toi pour quoi ce choix?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mai 2013)

Je n'ai pas fais de choix, j'ai un Mac depuis mon premier ordinateur et quand je vois la daube que mon boulot de fournit pour bosser je me dis que j'ai fais le bon choix.

Qu'est ce pour toi, l'extase ?


----------



## jonson (5 Mai 2013)

L'extase (du latin ex-, « en dehors », et sto, stas, stare, « se tenir » : « être en dehors de soi-même ») désigne un état où l'individu se ressent comme « transporté hors de lui-même » caractérisé par un ravissement, une jouissance ou une joie extrême. L'extase peut être d'origine mystique ou survenir en d'autres circonstances. Wikipédia.

T'es-tu déjà retrouvé dans pareil état?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2013)

Non jamais.

Tu bloques les publicités ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mai 2013)

Oui.

Que penses tu de l'histoire Daylimotion ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Mai 2013)

J'ai pas trop suivi, mais je n'ai pas trop compris pourquoi un ministre intervient dans une vente. 


J'ai regardé Cloud Atlas hier soir. Tu l'as vu ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mai 2013)

Non.

As tu C+ ?


----------



## jonson (5 Mai 2013)

Oui je l'ai.

Possèdes-tu des actions quelconque en bourse?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mai 2013)

Non.

A quelle heure te lèves tu demain matin ?


----------



## jonson (5 Mai 2013)

5H30 mon capitaine.

A quelle heure vas-tu te coucher ce soir?


----------



## mistik (5 Mai 2013)

No lo sé !

--> Que faire pour devenir milliardaire ?


----------



## jonson (5 Mai 2013)

Je le savais tu crois vraiment que je te l'aurais dit!!!  

Est-ce-que tu gagnes bien ta vie?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Mai 2013)

Non, je ne suis encore qu'un étudiant 

Est-ce que tu es jeune dans ta tête ?


----------



## jonson (6 Mai 2013)

Dans ma tête et dans mon corps.

Crois-tu qu'on ne puisse aimer q'une seule personne durant toute une vie?


----------



## Siciliano (6 Mai 2013)

Oui, je crois que c'est tout à fait possible. 

Que penses-tu du rap Français ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Que c'est devenu bien mauvais.

Ta plus grande passion c'est quoi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mai 2013)

Moi.

Ta plus grande déception ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Mai 2013)

Ne pas savoir lire et parler anglais.


le 8 mai tu participes a une cérémonie ?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mai 2013)

Non.

Et toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Mai 2013)

oui j'irais au cimetière américain d'Epinal


ton facteur est déjà passé ?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mai 2013)

Je crois.

Tu attends un colis ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Non.

Quel est ton instrument de musique préféré ?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mai 2013)

Le pipeau.

Sais tu jouer d'un instrument ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Mai 2013)

Le piano.

Tu vas bien ?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mai 2013)

Oui.

As tu des soucis de santé chronique ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Oui.

Tu as des problèmes de mémoire ?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mai 2013)

Non.

De quelle capacité est la RAM de ton Mac ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Mai 2013)

4Go sur mon iMac, 8Go sur le MacBook Air.

Et toi ?


----------



## mistik (6 Mai 2013)

8 Go sur mon mbp et 4 Go sur mon mba.

--> Quelle est la hauteur de la Tour Eiffel ?


----------



## jonson (6 Mai 2013)

324 mètres.

En quelle année fut achevée sa construction?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mai 2013)

1900...

En quelle année es-tu né ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Mai 2013)

1963


Je m'attends à tout de la part de copains pour ces 50 ans, tu as une idée de ce qui se prépare ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Une grosse beuverie.


Tu tiendras le coup ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Mai 2013)

Je l'ignore....


Tu aimes les bonbons ?


----------



## jonson (6 Mai 2013)

Oui.

tu as combien de frères et soeur?


----------



## mistik (6 Mai 2013)

Une demi-conne !

--> Es-tu domicilié dans une région touchée par le trop plein ... d'eau ?


----------



## Siciliano (7 Mai 2013)

Non, je suis juste au dessus.

Tu habites loin de ton travail ?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Mai 2013)

entre 10 et 15 minutes en voiture.


tu trouves ton travail intéressant ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2013)

Oui.

Tu aimes le saumon fumé ?


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Mai 2013)

Oui.

Aimes tu les huitres ?


----------



## mistik (7 Mai 2013)

Non.

--> Aimes-tu ce que tu n'aimes pas ???


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Mai 2013)

Certains jours.

Tu écoutes souvent de la musique ?


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2013)

Oui et non.

--> y-a-t-il un rapport entre la Princesse Bonaparte et Freund ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2013)

C'était sa mère ? 

T'es tu déjà fait psychanalyser ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Mai 2013)

Si tu entends par la suivre une psychanalyse, alors la réponse est non. 



Tu connais des poésies par cur ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2013)

Oui.

Qu'aimes tu lire comme genre de livre ?


----------



## jonson (8 Mai 2013)

Je ne lis pas beaucoup, à part des mangas de temps à autres et encore, si non magazine et journaux ont toute ma considération.

Cette date du 8 mai a-t-elle encore un sens aujoudhui?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2013)

Oui.

Que penses tu des commémorations ?


----------



## jonson (8 Mai 2013)

Il faudrait plus au niveau local et arrêter de se focaliser sur Paris. Des anciens combattants il y a partout.

Tu vas en voir une aujourd'hui, de commémoration?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2013)

Non.

Que vas tu faire aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Siciliano (8 Mai 2013)

Travailler, vu que je suis au boulot.

Quoi de prévu à manger à midi ? Repas de famille ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2013)

Je sais pas.

Que fais tu comme travail ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Mai 2013)

Je suis étudiant. Mais je vais bosser dans un hôpital pendant les mois de juillet et août.

Tu travailles aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2013)

Non.

Tu aimes/ou a aimé "Il était une fois ... La vie" ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2013)

Oui.

Aimes tu les dessins animées ?


----------



## jonson (8 Mai 2013)

C'est plus de mon âge. Mais honte à moi je regarde assidument certain animé japonais.

As-tu gardé ton âme d'enfant?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2013)

Oui un peu trop même.

Tu fais le pont ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2013)

Oui.

Es tu pour ou contre ces "viaducs" de Mai ?


----------



## jonson (8 Mai 2013)

Totalement pour, on travail beaucoup trop. 

tu as des enfants?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2013)

Non.

Tu as une grande famille ?


----------



## jonson (8 Mai 2013)

Oui.

Es-tu allergique à quelques chose?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2013)

Oui.

As tu des allergies alimentaires ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Mai 2013)

Sûrement oui, au boulot, à la connerie, etc 

Tu fais le pont ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2013)

thunderheart a dit:


> Sûrement oui, au boulot, à la connerie, etc



C'est alimentaire ça ! 

Oui

Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Mai 2013)

Aussiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 

Quoi 2 9 chez toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2013)

Tout est vieux, surtout moi.

Prépares tu la fête des mères ?


----------



## jonson (8 Mai 2013)

On essaye.

Tu vas lui offrir quoi à la femme de ta vie pour l'oaccasion?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2013)

un aspirateur ! 

Tu es marié depuis longtemps ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Mai 2013)

On ne fête déjà pas Noël, alors la fête des mères encore moins.

Si tu gagnes au loto demain, la première chose que tu achètes, c'est quoi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2013)

j'achète rien, je démissionne.

Combien voudrais tu gagner au minimum ?


----------



## jonson (8 Mai 2013)

50000 par mois serai un bon début. Mais après plus on en a, plus on en veut.

Est-ce-que tu gagnes bien ta vie?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Mai 2013)

Oui.

Combien de fois par semaine es-tu absent de chez toi (pour ton boulot) ?


----------



## jonson (9 Mai 2013)

ça dépend je ne suis pas toujours en déplacement mais il peut m'arriver d'être absent plusieurs semaine d'affilées.

Bien dormi?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Mai 2013)

Oui.

Es tu sujet aux insomnies ?


----------



## jonson (9 Mai 2013)

Non pas vraiment.

tu bosses aujourd'hui?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Mai 2013)

Non.

Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Mai 2013)

Je dois réviser.

Tu joues à SimCity ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Mai 2013)

Non.

Aimes tu les jeux vidéos ?


----------



## mistik (9 Mai 2013)

Oui (sur mon iPad ou iPhone) et quasiment non (sur mon Mac).

--> Habituellement, est-ce que c'est toi qui cuisines ou ton partenaire ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Mai 2013)

je ne cuisine pas.


Sur Mars l'homme ira faire quoi ?


----------



## jonson (9 Mai 2013)

Ce qu'il fait déjà sur terre.

Chez moi chaud et ensoleillé et chez toi?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Mai 2013)

Gris et chaud 

Fait-il souvent du vent chez toi ?


----------



## jonson (9 Mai 2013)

Oui, on a du mistral assez souvent.

Joues-tu à super street fighter iv arcade édition?


----------



## mistik (9 Mai 2013)

Non.

--> Qu'est-ce qu'un _mondokoro_ (&#32011;&#25152;), un _ kamon_ (&#23478;&#32011;) au Japon ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Mai 2013)

Aucune idée.

Tu vis au Japon ?


----------



## mistik (9 Mai 2013)

Non.

Fais-tu partie d'une association ?


----------



## jonson (9 Mai 2013)

Non.

Joues-tu d'un instrument?


----------



## fifimacbook (9 Mai 2013)

Non, pas du tout.

As-tu déjà mangé de la viande de cheval?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Mai 2013)

Non.

Es tu végétarien ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2013)

Non.

Tu aimes les tulipes ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Mai 2013)

pas spécialement, mais cette année j'en ai plein mon jardin.


tu bosses demain ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Mai 2013)

Non.

Es tu un gros dormeur ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Mai 2013)

Ouh .. un TRÈS GROS dormeur ! :sleep::sleep:

Tu fais le pont demain ?


----------



## jonson (9 Mai 2013)

Oui.

Tu devrais pas dormir à cette heure-ci?


----------



## mistik (10 Mai 2013)

Oui.

--> Et toi aussi me semble-t-il, n'est-il pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2013)

J'aimerai bien :sleep:

Tu vas souvent au marché ?


----------



## mistik (10 Mai 2013)

Jamais.

--> Aimes-tu aller aux cérémonies (et le reste ... car c'est bon les restes) de mariage ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2013)

Non pas du tout.

Quel est ton livre favori ?


----------



## mistik (10 Mai 2013)

_Le père Goriot_ de Balzac avec cette richesse de détails et ces relations père/filles.

--> Fais-tu le po_*i*_nt aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2013)

Oui.

Tu as un animal de compagnie ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Mai 2013)

un petit chien à sa mémère....


es tu peureux ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2013)

Pas du tout

Mais de quoi quoi as-tu peur ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Mai 2013)

quand j'étais enfant, j'avais peur des monstres cachés sous mon lit et de celui caché à la cave sous l'escalier qui risquait de m'attraper les pieds.


es tu un bon raconteur d'histoires drôles ?


----------



## jonson (10 Mai 2013)

Pas d'histoires drôles, mais d'histoires qui font peur, oui.

D'ailleurs connais-tu l'histoire des 3 cercueils?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2013)

Non.

Ta boisson gazeuse favorite ?


----------



## jonson (10 Mai 2013)

Une bonne mousse.

Et la tienne?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2013)

Du Coca.

Tu aimes le noir ?


----------



## mistik (10 Mai 2013)

Le Noir, le Blanc, le Jaune, le Beur, peu importe.

--> Aimes-tu la musique du compositeur allemand Wagner ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2013)

Oui.

Tu as mangé quoi ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (10 Mai 2013)

Trop !

--> Qu'est-ce qui te rend si heureux ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2013)

La confiance en moi.

Qu'est-ce qui te déçoit le plus ?


----------



## mistik (10 Mai 2013)

La pluie.

--> Qu'est-ce qui te réjouit le plus ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2013)

Un ciel bleu.

Tu as peur des oies ?


----------



## mistik (10 Mai 2013)

Peur des oies ...

--> ... Quelle drôle de question ne trouves-tu pas cher ami ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2013)

Eh bien tu n'en as jamais vu des féroces.

Le monument que tu aimes le plus ?


----------



## jonson (10 Mai 2013)

Les oies sont très féroces comme des chiens de garde. Mon monument préféré: La tour eiffel.

L'as-tu déjà visité?


----------



## mistik (10 Mai 2013)

L'effet Eiffel visité à l'âge de 3 mois.

--> As-tu déjà fait de la prison ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2013)

Non.

Tu aimes le football ?


----------



## mistik (10 Mai 2013)

Non.

--> Aimes-tu le rugby ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2013)

Non.

Tu joues à quoi en ce moment ?


----------



## jonson (10 Mai 2013)

A *ça*.

Et toi?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2013)

A la même chose ! 

Es tu amateur de jeux vidéos ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2013)

Oui

Tu es gourmand ?


----------



## jonson (11 Mai 2013)

Oui.

Connais-tu The Walking Dead?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2013)

Non, c'est quoi ?

Es tu amoureux ?


----------



## jonson (11 Mai 2013)

*The Walking Dead*.

Amoureux qu'est-ce-que c'est?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2013)

L&#8217;amour est un sentiment très complexe et l&#8217;on manque parfois de mots pour le décrire. On retrouve d&#8217;ailleurs différents types d&#8217;amour, comme l&#8217;amour passionnel, l&#8217;amour-intime, l&#8217;amour d&#8217;engagement, l&#8217;amour-pragmatique, l&#8217;amour de coup de foudre, l&#8217;amour-amitié, ainsi qu&#8217;une variété de combinaisons entre tous ces types d&#8217;amour. 


k es tu pense du langage SMS ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2013)

Que c'est dur à lire.

Tu aimes l'alcool de poire ?


----------



## jonson (11 Mai 2013)

Pas trop non.

Tu prends du vin à table?


----------



## mistik (11 Mai 2013)

Non, je préfère par courtoisie que mes voisins de table se servent les premiers ! 

--> Que fais-tu comme activité demain ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Mai 2013)

Révision, encore et encore 

Grasse mat' demain ?


----------



## flotow (11 Mai 2013)

Demain ? ah non ! aujourd'hui ! Venez trouvez de quel logo on parle sur le fil juste en dessous de celui là ! Alors, vous venez ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2013)

J'arrive mais je ne trouve pas .

Ton application iPhone favorite ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mai 2013)

Week Cal.

Es tu à l'affût de chaque nouvelle iApps ?


----------



## mistik (12 Mai 2013)

Non.

--> Qu'est-ce que tu détestes le plus dans les récents produits Apple ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mai 2013)

Rien.

Es tu un Apple maniac ?


----------



## jonson (12 Mai 2013)

Je ne pense pas.

Es-tu passé au ssd?


----------



## fifimacbook (12 Mai 2013)

Oui sur pratiquement tous mes ordis.
Que pensez-vous de mon blog?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2013)

Lent à s'afficher.

Tu manges quoi ce midi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mai 2013)

Asperges, filet de dindes et frites.

Quel est ton plat préféré ?


----------



## jonson (12 Mai 2013)

Le massalé(plat d'origine indienne adapté à la sauce réunionnaise).

Serais-tu d'accord pour rouler en électrique?


----------



## mistik (12 Mai 2013)

Avec une autonomie de 700 km ... oui !

--> Es-tu prêt à laisser ta voiture au garage et de n'utiliser que les transports en commun et/ou tes pieds ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mai 2013)

Pour mon métier actuel, je ne peux pas, mais si j'avais un métier plus sédentaire, je dis oui.

Que penses tu des grèves à répétition dans les TER ?


----------



## jonson (12 Mai 2013)

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec les grévistes.   

C'est quoi ton parfum de glace préféré?


----------



## mistik (12 Mai 2013)

Vanille.

--> Quelle est ta couleur préférée ?


----------



## jonson (12 Mai 2013)

La couleur des yeux de ma femme.

Mais pourquoi tant d'amour?


----------



## mistik (12 Mai 2013)

A défaut d'humour ...

--> Quelle est ta pire veste que tu te sois pris face à une femme qui ne céda pas à tes avances ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2013)

Rien les femmes ont toujours accepté mes avances.

Tu as une chanson à me faire découvrir ?


----------



## mistik (13 Mai 2013)

*Oui*

--> Quelle est ta chanson préférée ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mai 2013)

Allez, la première qui me vient en tête, "The River of no Return" par Marilyn Monroe

Ton album favori du moment ?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Mai 2013)

en ce moment je ré-écoute Baschung (climax)



tu as joué aux Légo ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Mai 2013)

Oui, je les ai encore dans ma cave. 

Playmobile ou Lego ou Mecano ?


----------



## Siciliano (13 Mai 2013)

Lego ! 

T'as déjà joué avec les K'nex ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Mai 2013)

Oui, j'avais construit la roue.

Et les Kapla ?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Mai 2013)

je n'ai pas connu :rose:


c'était quel genre de jeu ?


----------



## jonson (13 Mai 2013)

Je ne sais pas non plus.

As-tu entendu parler du nouveau rapport Lescure qui traite de Hadopi?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Mai 2013)

Pas du tout.

Tu achètes le journal chaque matin ?


----------



## jonson (13 Mai 2013)

Non.

Tu prends combien de douches par jour?


----------



## mistik (13 Mai 2013)

Aucune car je suis auto-nettoyant.

--> Combien de bains prends-tu par jour ?


----------



## Siciliano (14 Mai 2013)

Aucun, car je n'ai pas de baignoire. 

Prêt pour cette journée ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mai 2013)

J'y suis ! Au programme, corrections Perl et Ksh Pfff.

Que vois tu de ta fenêtre ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Mai 2013)

Tout Paris 

Tu habites à quelle étage ?


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mai 2013)

Je suis en maison pas en appartement.

As tu un jardin ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Mai 2013)

oui


j'ai faim et toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mai 2013)

J'ai mangé.

Quel était ton repas de midi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Mai 2013)

Pâte et jambon. La base 

Ton plat préféré ?


----------



## Siciliano (14 Mai 2013)

Les Arancini de la famille 

Droitier ou gaucher ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Mai 2013)

Droitier


Qui a révélé avoir subi une ablation des seins ?


----------



## jonson (14 Mai 2013)

Je ne sais pas.

C'est qui?


----------



## flotow (14 Mai 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Je ne sais pas.
> 
> C'est qui?


Pas moi en tout cas 

Tu aimes bien aller dans un bar à jazz ? D)


----------



## jonson (14 Mai 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Pas moi en tout cas
> 
> Tu aimes bien aller dans un bar à jazz ? D)



Je n'y suis jamais allé et vu les circonstances je pense que je n'irai jamais. 

A qui penses-tu quand tu maudis le monde?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Mai 2013)

Non jamais, mais tu en as un à me proposer sur Paris ? 
J'écoute le Jazz sur cette chaine Youtube : *lastsamurai55*

Tu fais du vélo ?


----------



## mistik (14 Mai 2013)

Pas de _vélo_, je préfère me _lover_ !

--> Es-tu un fin marin d'eau douce ?


----------



## Siciliano (15 Mai 2013)

Fin, oui.
Marin d'eau douce, jamais manuvrer un bateau.

Par contre, est ce que tu voles (dans les airs) ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Mai 2013)

Parfois, ça dépend de ce que j'ai pris :love:

T'aurais pas un croissant ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mai 2013)

j'avais, mais déjà mangé 


il y a combien d'utilisateurs inscrits sur MacG ?


la réponse à ma question plus haut est : Angélina Jolie.


----------



## jonson (15 Mai 2013)

22280 il me semble.

Bonne journée?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Mai 2013)

Mouais, journée partiel ! C'était long.

Tu sais jouer au bowling ?


----------



## jonson (15 Mai 2013)

Oui.

Tu sais nager la nage papillon?


----------



## mistik (15 Mai 2013)

Oui mais je ne suis pas un pro loin de là !

--> Regardes-tu l'émission de France O consacrée à Steve Jobs et Foxconn ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Mai 2013)

Non, pas eu le temps.

Tu as lu la biographie de Steve Jobs ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mai 2013)

Oui

Mais qu'est-ce que tu fais déjà à cette heure devant macgé ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2013)

La même chose que toi.

Suis tu l'actu Mac avec intérêt ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mai 2013)

Un peu oui.

Suis tu le festival de Cannes ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2013)

Non.

Es-tu cinéphile ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mai 2013)

j'aime regarder les films, mais je ne pense pas être cinéphile.


un club échangiste à ouvert a proximité de mon boulot, tu es déjà allé dans ce type de club ?


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mai 2013)

La fourmi n'est pas prêteuse
c'est là son moindre défaut


Tu es cigale ou fourmi ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2013)

Cigale.

Tu dessines bien ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Mai 2013)

Moyennement, je n'ai pas d'imagination.. Je ne sais que reproduire approximativement.

Tu écoutes de la musique dans ton bain/ta douche ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2013)

Non.

Tu préfères douche ou bain ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mai 2013)

Douche

Suis-tu la saison 3 de Game of Thrones ?


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mai 2013)

C'est quoi ce truc ? 

Tu trouve pas qu'il se mord la queue ce fil ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mai 2013)

si c'est même sa raison de vivre...


Tu connais pas Game of Throne ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2013)

Non.

C'est quoi un film, une série, un jeu ?


----------



## mistik (16 Mai 2013)

Filme en jeu une série !

--> Quand est-ce que l'Europe sortira de la crise économique, financière et morale ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2013)

Certainement un jour.

Es-tu touché par la crise ?


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mai 2013)

jusqu'au 14/02/2014

Tu as quoi à perdre à tout larguer ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2013)

Tout.
`
Pourquoi cette date ?


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mai 2013)

La Saint Valentin, y a que des 1 des 4 des 2 un 0 :rose:
J'aurai pu mettre le 12/12/12 mais c'est passé et y s'est rien passé :rateau:

Ça t'arrive de te gratter les fesses et de t'apercevoir que tu es en public ?


----------



## jonson (16 Mai 2013)

Oui, et ça ne me gêne pas.

Est-ce-que tu as fait un coma éthylique?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2013)

Non.

Bois tu beaucoup lors d'une soirée entre amis ?


----------



## jonson (16 Mai 2013)

Dépend de la soirée.

Tu as combien d'amis sur ton facebook?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mai 2013)

j'ai pas de facebook..


tu es né dans quelle ville ?


----------



## jonson (16 Mai 2013)

Le Port.

Tu sais skier?


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mai 2013)

oui, pas mal

Tu sais scier ?


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Mai 2013)

oui

tu sais siffler ?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2013)

Oui.

Que sais tu faire d'autre avec ta bouche ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mai 2013)

Dire des conneries 

Prêt pour ce long week-end ?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2013)

Toujours.

Que prévois tu,  d'ailleurs ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mai 2013)

Apéro-concert ce soir, dodo ensuite :love:

Un ciné ce week-end ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2013)

Pourquoi pas j'ai des places gratuites.

Tu me conseilles quoi ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mai 2013)

Aucune idée, même pas vu les sorties de la semaine.

Trouves tu les salaires des buzz-acteurs démesurés ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2013)

Oui.

Tu as déjà mangé des insectes ?


----------



## Siciliano (17 Mai 2013)

Si on considère qu'avaler des moucherons quand je cours c'est en manger, alors oui.

T'as déjà été en Australie ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2013)

Jamais.

Es-tu quelqu'un de généreux ?


----------



## jonson (17 Mai 2013)

Oui.

Es-tu radin?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2013)

Non je ne le suis pas.

Tu as aimé des souris et des hommes ?


----------



## jonson (17 Mai 2013)

Je n'ai pas vu ce film.

T'as prévu quoi pour ce long week-end?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2013)

Du repos.

Tu feras quoi à manger ce soir ?


----------



## jonson (17 Mai 2013)

Je ne sais pas encore.

C'est quoi le pire que tu faisais quand tu étais enfant?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2013)

Des conneries ! 

Comment s'est passé ta scolarité ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2013)

Mauvaise.

Tu jouais aux billes petit ?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2013)

Oui.

As tu connu, les soldats Atlantic quand tu étais enfant ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Mai 2013)

Oui j'ai beaucoup joué avec. 

Tu as eu une maison JeuJura ?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2013)

J'en ai oui et je ne savais pas que cela existait toujours.

Aimes tu regarder en arrière ?


----------



## jonson (17 Mai 2013)

Non mes parents n'avez pas les moyens.

T'es fort à question pour un champion?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2013)

Devant ma TV, oui.

Aimes tu les jeux télévisées ?


----------



## jonson (17 Mai 2013)

Seulement les bons jeux.

C'est quoi ton modèle de smartphone?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Mai 2013)

Un iPhone 4S blanc.

Tu as combien d'ordinateur chez toi ?


----------



## jonson (17 Mai 2013)

2 MBP un 15" et un 17".

Tu joues à super street fighter arcade édition?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Mai 2013)

Non, je n'aime pas trop les jeux de combat.

Tu travailles dans quoi ?


----------



## mistik (17 Mai 2013)

Dans une salle et oui c'est du propre ! 

--> Possèdes-tu des actions, trackers, warrants, obligations, etc ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Mai 2013)

Des actions, j'apprends à gérer mon porte-feuille.

Je suis à court de question, comment vas-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2013)

Déprimé, j'en ai marre de me lever tous les jours à 4h du mat'

C'est quoi ta couleur favorite ?


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mai 2013)

Vert. (ou rouge et noir ça dépend).

Que vas tu faire durant ce nouveau long week-end ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2013)

Regarder des films, me reposer.

La personne que tu aimes le plus ?


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mai 2013)

Mes enfants.

Quel genre de film aimes tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2013)

Gangsters.

Tu joues à des jeux d'argent ?


----------



## mistik (18 Mai 2013)

Très exceptionnellement voire jamais.

--> Comment sera la France dans cent ans ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2013)

J'espère pour vous qu'elle sera mieux.

Tu mesures combien ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Mai 2013)

176 cm


tu sauvegardes souvent ?


----------



## jonson (18 Mai 2013)

Pas assez souvent hélas. 

Tu passes combien d'heures devant ton écran par jour?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Mai 2013)

Aie. 7h00 au boulot plus à la maison..


Quel chanteur célèbre est mort un 18 mai ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2013)

Ian Curtis

Tu loues encore des DVD ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Mai 2013)

Non, je télécharge 

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2013)

Je télécharge.

Tu suis quoi comme série en ce moment ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Mai 2013)

Ben le trône de fer 


tu as déjà installé le nouvel iTunes ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2013)

Oui.

Tu utilises Bowtie ?


----------



## jonson (18 Mai 2013)

Non.

iOS ou Android?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2013)

iOS.

Quelle est la marque de ta télé ?


----------



## jonson (18 Mai 2013)

Toshiba.

Quelle taille fait la tienne?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2013)

107 cm.

Tu lis des BD ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Mai 2013)

J'ai la collection complète de Tintin dans mes toilettes 

Tintin ou Spirou ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2013)

Tintin.

Es-tu dépensier ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Toshiba.
> 
> Quelle taille fait la tienne?





C0rentin a dit:


> 107 cm.


 vraiment ? :mouais:

17, d'accord, mais 107...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2013)

107 cm pas pouces .

Tu utilises quel logiciel de retouche d'images ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Mai 2013)

PhotoShop.

Coca Cola classique, light, Zero, Vanille ou Cherry ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2013)

Light.

Tu aimes le noir ?


----------



## mistik (18 Mai 2013)

Oui.

--> Aimes-tu chanter sous ta douche ?


----------



## jonson (18 Mai 2013)

Je ne chante pas sous ma douche je me lave .

Plutôt gel douche ou savon?


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2013)

Ni l'un ni l'autre je ne me lave jamais, j'aime trop mon odeur de fennec !

--> As-tu déjà mangé de *la chair humaine* ?


----------



## jonson (19 Mai 2013)

C'est vraiment ignoble :afraid:

Mais pour dire la vérité j'ai déjà bu le sang d'un membre de ma famille.

Connais-tu *Armin Meiwes*?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2013)

Non mais maintenant oui, merci pour la lecture.

Tu dors sur combien d'oreillers ?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2013)

1 seul.

A quel température est ta chambre à coucher ?


----------



## jonson (19 Mai 2013)

-->A température ambiante je dirai. En ce moment entre 18 et 22.

As-tu des enfants?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Mai 2013)

Non, je suis encore trop jeune 

Tu conduits en boite manuelle ou automatique ?


----------



## jonson (19 Mai 2013)

Boîte manuelle.

Vas-tu souvent au fast-food?


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2013)

Rarement.

--> Fais-tu la grasse matinée le dimanche matin ?


----------



## jonson (19 Mai 2013)

ça m'arrive oui.

Tu prends souvent les transports en commun?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2013)

Pour me déplacer pour mon boulot, je prends le train.

Que fais tu ce week-end ?


----------



## jonson (19 Mai 2013)

Plage et repos.

Et toi tu fais ce week-end?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2013)

Rien.

Pas trop de bruit hier soir dans Toulon ?


----------



## jonson (19 Mai 2013)

Pas de bruit mais de la pluie, je ne sais pas comment ils ont fait pour fêter sous le déluge. Peu-être les avantages d'une bonne mousse.

As-tu suivi la finale?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2013)

Non.

Tu utilises souvent des écouteurs ou un casque ?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2013)

Non.

Es tu fan de grande musique ?


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2013)

Je l'écoute parfois, mais fan non.

--> Vas-tu souvent à l'opéra ?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2013)

Non.

Habites tu une grande ville ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2013)

Non une petite ville.

Tu as beaucoup de bibelots chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2013)

Non.

--> As-tu encore beaucoup de questions à me poser ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Mai 2013)

Beaucoup trop, c'est surchargé chez moi.

Tu as un animal ?


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2013)

Non.

--> As-tu un pékinois ?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2013)

Non.

Es tu familier ?


----------



## jonson (19 Mai 2013)

Seulement avec ceux qui le mérite.

Pourquoi t'es venu sur ce site?


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2013)

Pour vous enquiquiner ! 

--> Et toi ?


----------



## jonson (19 Mai 2013)

C'est parce que tu y étais bien sûr. 

tu fais le pont demain?


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2013)

Et oui un _pont trop loin_.

--> ... Les Français ayant la mémoire courte ... voteras-tu pour l'évadé fiscal Cahuzac lors de l'élection présidentielle de 2017 face à Marine Le Pen ?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2013)

Au point où on en est, pourquoi pas !

Travailles tu aujourd'hui ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2013)

J'ai de la chance d'être  encore en vacances aujourd'hui.

--> Comment faire pour être "_tranquillou_" et ne plus avoir à travailler grâce à son argent que l'on ferait fructifier ? :love:


----------



## Powerdom (20 Mai 2013)

Ben tu as la solution, fais fructifier ton argent.


Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un chez qui il ne pleut pas ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2013)

Pas moi !

--> Et chez toi ?


----------



## jonson (20 Mai 2013)

Chez moi il fait super beau, on a un grand soleil.

As-tu écouté le dernier album des daft punk?


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2013)

Non.

--> Passes-tu ton temps à écouter de la musique contemporaine ?


----------



## jonson (20 Mai 2013)

Je n'écoute pas assez de musique. Mais quand c'est le cas j'écoute de tout, je dirai 50-50.

Tu télécharges sur iTunes?


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2013)

Oui !

--> Ne devrais-tu pas revoir ton n° de post, il me semble que dans le cadre du forum du jeu du numéro de post ne soit pas conforme ?


----------



## jonson (20 Mai 2013)

ça y est c'est fait. Je t'ai même MP pour te préciser la rectification, tout en te remerciant bien entendu de ta remarque.

Ta prochaine destination pour les vacances?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Mai 2013)

À l'Hôpital du Kremlin-Bicêtre. Je bosse les deux mois de vacances 

Tu travailles aujourd'hui ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2013)

Non, mais arrêtez de me poser la même question ! 

--> Que fais-tu de bon à manger pour ce déjeuner festif ?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2013)

Rien de spécial.

Que vas tu faire cet aprés-midi ?


----------



## jonson (20 Mai 2013)

Rien de spécial.

Penses-tu qu'il va y avoir un "printemps européen" tant la récession fait rage et les inégalités explosent?


----------



## Powerdom (20 Mai 2013)

non.


tu as une imprimante laser ?


----------



## flotow (20 Mai 2013)

la question de g33k 

Savais tu que sa fille jouait dans le dernier Tarantino ? 
(et que Jonson ne l'a même pas trouvé alors qu'il l'avait vu récemment :rose: )

[youtube]pq28qCklEHc[/youtube]


----------



## jonson (20 Mai 2013)

Non je savais pas.

Tu trouves pas que ce film a quelques chose de malsain?
(par contre West Side Story je l'ai vu en intégralité)


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Mai 2013)

Non, j'ai bien aimé Django mais ce n'est pas tout public.

Ça ne te déprime ce temps de m**de ?


----------



## jonson (20 Mai 2013)

Nan!!! Fait beau chez moi!    


Pourquoi? Fait pas beau chez toi?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2013)

Ah non en Belgique il fait rarement beau.

Tu aimes les bijoux ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Mai 2013)

Les montres, j'adore les montres 

Tu portes des bijoux ?


----------



## jonson (20 Mai 2013)

Une montre en effet.

As-tu peur du noir?


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2013)

J'avoue ne plus regarder depuis belle lurette sous mon lit le soir ... 

--> ... c'est monstrueux non ?


----------



## jonson (21 Mai 2013)

Monstrueux? Non, juste pas sérieux, mais tu devrais regarder sous ton lit de temps en temps on sait jamais. 

Tu lis quoi avant de t'endormir?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Mai 2013)

Harry Potter, je suis en train de les relire.. 

Tu penses quoi des végétariens ?


----------



## mistik (21 Mai 2013)

Que ce ne sont pas des végétaliens !

--> Que penses-tu de la poussée actuelle du CAC 40 ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Mai 2013)

Absolument rien 

As-tu bien profité de la coupure de ce long week-end ?


----------



## Siciliano (21 Mai 2013)

Oui, mais comme d'hab, trop court...

Noir ou blanc ?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Mai 2013)

Le chocolat ? Noir bien sur.

Quelle est ta couleur préférée ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2013)

Le blanc.

Tu aimes le Fanta ?


----------



## Siciliano (21 Mai 2013)

Je préfère le Mezzo Mix (mélange de Coca et Fanta).

Ta première voiture ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2013)

Une 11 Légère

Ta dernière voiture ?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Mai 2013)

Seat Alhambra.

Depuis combien de temps as tu ton permis B ?


----------



## mistik (21 Mai 2013)

24 ans sir !

--> Depuis combien d'année gagnes-tu légalement ta vie ?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Mai 2013)

20 ans.

As tu des enfants ?


----------



## mistik (21 Mai 2013)

Non ou alors je l'ignore. 

--> Au boulot, fais-tu souvent une pause café ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Mai 2013)

Non, je n'aime pas le café.

Tu prends une douche le matin ?


----------



## mistik (21 Mai 2013)

Oui.

--> Prends-tu un bain le dimanche matin/soir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Mai 2013)

J'ai une douche  

Tu dis souvent des "gros mots" ?


----------



## mistik (21 Mai 2013)

Non, je préfère écrire des mots en petits caractères sur les forums ... je crie rarement ! 

--> Es-tu allé voir Iron Man 3 au cinéma ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (21 Mai 2013)

OUAIS =D

Vas tu aller voir Star Trek Into Darkness?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Mai 2013)

Oui.

Quel est le prochain film que tu voudrais voir au cinéma ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2013)

Oblivion.

Tu as vu Walk the Line ?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Mai 2013)

Non.

C'est quoi oblivion ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2013)

Un jeu.

Tes champignons favorits ?


----------



## jonson (21 Mai 2013)

Ceux qui ne prennent pas la grosse tête.

Rouge, blanc, ou rosé?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mai 2013)

blanc, côtes du Jura de préférence.

Aujourd'hui j'ai pas eu le temps de venir sur MacGé. Je t'ai manqué ?


----------



## jonson (21 Mai 2013)

Enormément :love: Maintenant que tu es là je suis comblé. :love:

Tu penses à quoi quand tu es sur le trône?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mai 2013)

Qu'il faudrait quand même que je répare cette foutue serrure qui est cassée...


combien de points sur ton permis ?


----------



## jonson (21 Mai 2013)

9 monsieur et toutes mes dents... de devant 

Tu fais du quad alors?


----------



## mistik (22 Mai 2013)

Pas d'ac !

--> Fais-tu tout tout seul au monde au mon _amigo/amiga_ ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2013)

Tout seul.

Tu utilises encore une souris classique ?


----------



## mistik (22 Mai 2013)

Non.

--> Que manges-tu ce matin au petit-déj ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Mai 2013)

Céréales, jus de fruits, thé, café...

Soleil ce matin ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Mai 2013)

Un peu. Ça fait plaisir.

Tu as testé Hangouts (le WhatsApp/iMessage de Google) ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Mai 2013)

Non.

Tu nous présente l'application ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2013)

Par ici.

Tu manges quoi ce midi ?


----------



## fifimacbook (22 Mai 2013)

Deux bananes sur le pouce et une glace.

Tu manges quoi ce soir?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Mai 2013)

Je n'en sais rien encore.

Tu as testé le fameux Hangouts ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Mai 2013)

Oui, sur iOS. Il fonctionne bien mais on va bientôt s'y perdre avec tous les applications de messagerie instantané...

Tu fais quoi cet aprèm ?


----------



## fifimacbook (22 Mai 2013)

Je retourne travailler.

Tu fais quoi ce soir?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2013)

Je regarde un film.

Tu fais quoi cette nuit ?


----------



## jonson (22 Mai 2013)

Cette nuit... je dort.

Pourquoi, tu fais quoi toi?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2013)

Je regarde Miami - Indiana.

Tu aimes le tennis ?


----------



## jonson (22 Mai 2013)

Oui.

T'en penses quoi des membres du gouvernement qui seraient au courant des manigances de J. Cahuzac depuis 2001 et n'auraient rien dit?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Mai 2013)

Le buchet ! Le buchet ! Le buchet !

Pour ou contre la peine de mort ?


----------



## jonson (22 Mai 2013)

Question débattue mainte et mainte fois, j'avoue que moi même je suis partagé.

Qu-est-ce t'as comme smartphone?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Mai 2013)

Un iPhone 4S, je me tate à changer pour un HTC One ou Xperia Z..

Qui est pour un apéro géant dans les locaux de MacG ?


----------



## jonson (22 Mai 2013)

Moi j'en suis si on m'invite bien sûr.

Mais c'est où les locaux de macg?


----------



## mistik (23 Mai 2013)

J'en rugis d'avance ... à Lyon bien sûr !

--> Où sont les locaux de Clubic ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

Lyon.

Tu as des ennemis ?


----------



## mistik (23 Mai 2013)

Oui, heureusement d'ailleurs !

--> Pas toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

J'en ai eu mais maintenant je ne pense pas.

Tu es quelqu'un de stressant ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Mai 2013)

J'en connais plein oui, ils sont contagieux, fais gaffe !

C'est quand le prochain pont ?


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mai 2013)

15 aout. 

tu penses quoi du tweet de Pascale Negre sur la mort de Goerges Moustaki ?


----------



## mistik (23 Mai 2013)

J'en pense rien je ne le connais pas lu ce tweet.

--> Quand penses-tu pouvoir t'offrir ta Ferrari ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

Jamais.

Tu es chaleureux ?


----------



## mistik (23 Mai 2013)

Oh oui !

--> Es-tu d'un caractère emporté ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

Malheureusement oui.

Tu donnes de l'argent aux SDF ?


----------



## jonson (23 Mai 2013)

Plutôt mourir   
Mais des dons à Emmaüs pourquoi pas.

T'as déjà renvoyé ta déclaration d'impôts?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

Non.

Tu suis une série en ce moment ?


----------



## jonson (23 Mai 2013)

Game of Throne.

T'en suis une toi?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

Hannibal.

Tu aimes le mauve ?


----------



## jonson (23 Mai 2013)

Ouais, mais à petite dose.

Es-tu propriétaire?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

Non.

Tu aimes la Country ?


----------



## jonson (23 Mai 2013)

Pas tellement.

Tu joues à ni oui ni non?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

Peut-être

Tu suis la NBA ?


----------



## jonson (23 Mai 2013)

Pas du tout, mais j'aimerais bien.

Ton équipe favorite en NBA?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

Miami.

Tu as un cigarre ?


----------



## mistik (23 Mai 2013)

Ni Dieu ni maître ... ni cigare ni cigarette ! 

--> Quelle question vas-tu me poser ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Mai 2013)

Bonne question ! On verra 

Tu dors à quelle heure d'habitude ?


----------



## Siciliano (24 Mai 2013)

Vers 22h30-23h.

Tu te lèves à quelle heure généralement ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Mai 2013)

En principe quand le réveil sonne.

Pour répondre à Powerdom, Pascal Nègre est à la musique ce que Florent Pagny est à l'Opéra 
D'accord ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (24 Mai 2013)

thunderheart a dit:


> En principe quand le réveil sonne.
> 
> Pour répondre à Powerdom, Pascal Nègre est à la musique ce que Florent Pagny est à l'Opéra
> D'accord ?



Pascal Nègre est à la musique ce que Plus Belle la Vie est à la Série TV sinon ^^

Oups j'ai répondu mais j'ai pas mis de question ^^

Tu penses quoi des consoles de jeux annoncées?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2013)

Deux bonnes consoles mais bon moi je suis plutôt Xbox.

Quel est ton jeu favori de tous les temps ?


----------



## Siciliano (24 Mai 2013)

J'arrive pas à me décider... Entre Final Fantasy 7 et Metal Gear Solid premier du nom.

Tu regardes toutes les conférences de l'E3 quand c'est possible ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Mai 2013)

Non, j'attends que MacG ou iGen nous fasse un petit récapitulatif 

Tu as une console ?


----------



## Siciliano (24 Mai 2013)

Oui. PS1, PSOne, PS2, PSTwo, PS3 Slim. Et elles sont toutes branchées à la télé. 

Tu crois à toutes ces histoires que les jeux vidéo rendent les joueurs violents ?


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Mai 2013)

Tu vas t'en prendre une toi !!!! 



Tu joues en réseau ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Mai 2013)

Oui, de temps en temps.

Tu joues à League of Legends ?


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Mai 2013)

Non, je joue à Push-me

C'est quoi ta marque de PQ préférée ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Mai 2013)

peter ça te fait marrer ou tu es gêné ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2013)

Je suis gêné.

Quelle est ta pointure ?


----------



## jonson (24 Mai 2013)

44

Et ta journée?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2013)

Calme.

Tu aimes le parmesan ?


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Mai 2013)

Mmmm, dans les pâtes à la carbonaras

C'est quoi la taille du soutif à ta copine ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2013)

J'ai pas de copine.

Tu aimes la cuisine épicée ?


----------



## mistik (24 Mai 2013)

Non mais alors pas du tout !

--> Aimes-tu la cuisine française ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Mai 2013)

Pas toute la cuisine française.

Bon, on se prend un apéro pour l'arrivée du week-end ?


----------



## mistik (24 Mai 2013)

Oui !

--> Dimanche, mangeras-tu des croissants au petit-déj ?


----------



## jonson (24 Mai 2013)

J'aimerais bien.

Qu'as tu à offrir à la femme de ta vie ce dimanche?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2013)

Une boîte pour chat.

Tu aimes écrire ?


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mai 2013)

Je le fait mais c'est secret... Et puis c'est pas facile 

Tu trouve pas qu'il fait un peu chaud pour un mois de novembre ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (25 Mai 2013)

Totalement ! 
J'ai carrément peur que la neige fonde avant que la saison de ski n'ait commencé... quel dommage !

À quelle question peut-on répondre par "Par là." ?


----------



## jonson (25 Mai 2013)

"Où se trouve la poste?", par exemple.

Vas-tu regarder Le tournoi de Rolland Garros?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2013)

Oui !

Tu as un favori ?


----------



## Powerdom (25 Mai 2013)

non.


pour tes photos tu utilises souvent ton téléphone ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2013)

J'ai que ça en même temps .

Tu arrives à faire de belles photos avec ?


----------



## jonson (25 Mai 2013)

Mon téléphone ne fait pas appareil photo, désolé.

Que penses-tu du film Inception?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Mai 2013)

Génial ! Christopher Nolan est juste énorme.

Tu manges beaucoup ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2013)

Non pas beaucoup.

Tu lis des journaux papier ?


----------



## jonson (25 Mai 2013)

Seulement les gratuits.

Tu crois à l'existence d'extraterrestre?


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mai 2013)

Non, à leur présence brrrr !

Tu les sens, là autour de toi......... ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2013)

Toi tu vas avoir des sérieux problèmes.


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Mai 2013)

Bah elle est où ma question ? 

Ça t'arrive de faire des nuits blanches ?


----------



## jonson (25 Mai 2013)

ça m'arrive et le lendemain je fait pas le fier.

C'est quand la dernière fois que t'as fait pipi au lit?


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mai 2013)

Des fois j'en rêve, et le matin... Tout sec 

Bon, c'est quoi la vraie recette des accras de morue, bazar ?


----------



## jonson (25 Mai 2013)

La vrai recette, elle est aussi secrète que celle du coca-cola.

As-tu déjà vécu une expérience surnaturelle?


----------



## mistik (25 Mai 2013)

Naturel ... lement pas !

--> Mets-tu de l'essence dans ta voiture ou préfères-tu la pousser pour la faire avancer ?


----------



## jonson (25 Mai 2013)

J'y met du gazole, mais si tu veux venir la pousser, n'hésites pas. 

qu'as-tu fais aujourd'hui pour l'environnement?


----------



## mistik (25 Mai 2013)

J'ai tout d'abord jeté une bouteille vide en verre qui avait contenu du vin dans une poubelle publique, j'ai jeté en roulant l'emballage plastifié contenant mes bonbons par la fenêtre de ma voiture, j'ai laissé couler sans arrêt l'eau d'un robinet public ... Donc oui, j'ai beaucoup fait pour l'environnement aujourd'hui !

--> A quelle heure te lèveras-tu demain matin ?


----------



## jonson (25 Mai 2013)

A l'heure que j'veux! 

T'es pas couché encore?


----------



## mistik (25 Mai 2013)

Non, je ne dors jamais.

Comment ... mais toi non plus ?


----------



## jonson (26 Mai 2013)

Mais moi je dort tout le temps, d'ailleurs en ce moment c'est le cas.

T'as prévu quoi pour demain?


----------



## mistik (26 Mai 2013)

Que je serai encore vivant ... mais rien n'est gagné ... néanmoins je ne suis pas un militaire de faction dans une gare ... donc j'ai des chances ... 

--> Qu'as-tu prévu comme activité demain ?


----------



## jonson (26 Mai 2013)

Je ne sais pas encore j'improviserai...

Pourquoi sembles-tu si aigris l'ami?


----------



## mistik (26 Mai 2013)

Rien de grave, seulement cette société d'endormis m'exaspère.

--> Que lis-tu en ce moment ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2013)

Ils vivent la nuit.

Ta dernière déception ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Mai 2013)

Moi !

Tu vis où ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2013)

À Tournai en Belgique.

Tu connais ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Mai 2013)

J'ai un Tournaï à côté de chez moi mais c'est pas le même.

Tu es Belge ou Français cherchant à fuir le fisc ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2013)

Je suis Belge.

Tu as une piscine chez toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Mai 2013)

Non.

Tu es Wallons ou Flamands ?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Mai 2013)

Moitié Franc Comtois moitié Suisse


Le tour de France passe loin de chez toi cette année ?


----------



## fifimacbook (26 Mai 2013)

--> Il passe carrément à 30 mètres de chez moi.

Tu aimes les courses cyclistes?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2013)

Non je trouve ça ennuyant.

Et les courses de voiture ?


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mai 2013)

ça m'endors

Tu as déjà failli mourir ?


----------



## jonson (26 Mai 2013)

Non.

Tu manges quoi pour midi?


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Mai 2013)

J'aimerais répondre fish fingers & custards mais je suis pas certain que les parents soient d'accord pour la fête des mères ^^

Tu fais quoi cet après midi?


----------



## jonson (26 Mai 2013)

Rien.

Es-tu déjà allé aux Etats-Unis?


----------



## fifimacbook (26 Mai 2013)

--> Oui, à Washington pendant une semaine.

Tu aimes l'opéra?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2013)

Pas tellement.

Tu aimes la country ?


----------



## fifimacbook (26 Mai 2013)

Pas tellement

--> Aimes-tu le jazz?


----------



## mistik (26 Mai 2013)

Oui sans plus.

--> Est-ce que tu t'aimes ?


----------



## jonson (26 Mai 2013)

ça m'arrive, mais le plus je ne fait que me supporter.

Pourquoi t'es venu sur macg?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Mai 2013)

Par hasard, je cherchais des tutos pour démonter mon iPod Touch à l'époque.

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2013)

Premier Mac en 2002 je cherchais des informations et je suis tombé sur ce site .

Tu joues en ligne ?


----------



## jonson (26 Mai 2013)

Uniquement sur le live à street fighter 4 arcade édition.

On fait une partie tout les deux?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2013)

J'ai pas le jeu.

Tu aimes te coucher dans l'herbe ?


----------



## fifimacbook (26 Mai 2013)

--> Oui

Tu aimes te coucher dans le sable?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2013)

Non.

Tu aimes la montagne ?


----------



## jonson (26 Mai 2013)

J'adore la montagne surtout en été pour faire de la randonnée.

Aimes-tu ce que tu n'aimes pas?


----------



## mistik (26 Mai 2013)

Les mois et les années passant, oui cela peut m'arriver de changer d'avis !

--> Joues-tu à des jeux d'argent en ligne (cf fdj, etc.) ?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Mai 2013)

Non. 


Ton site d'information preferé ?


----------



## mistik (26 Mai 2013)

Par hypocrisie je dirais ... MacG ... 

--> As-tu déjà consulté auprès d'un psychiatre ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Mai 2013)

Si le barman peut être considérer comme psychiatre alors oui 

Tu as déjà pris de la drogue ?


----------



## mistik (26 Mai 2013)

Je n'arrête pas ... je me bourre de médicaments ... mon pharmacien c'est mon boulanger ! 

--> As-tu délà eu à te plaindre d'un lumbago ?


----------



## jonson (27 Mai 2013)

J'ai eu très mal au dos pendant les vacances de février. Du coup 10 séances de kiné.

Portes-tu des verres ou des lentilles?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2013)

Rien.

Tu prends souvent le taxi ?


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2013)

Non car avec mes pieds je suis omniprésent et tout terrain !

--> Que penses-tu de ces attaques par des musulmans extrémistes contre nos soldats que ce soit en Angleterre ou en France ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Mai 2013)

Que ces musulmans extrémistes sont des lâches ! 

Tu crois qu'une 3ème guerre mondiale est possible dans notre société ?


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2013)

Je sais que l'Histoire est un éternellement recommencement et que l'Homme est très imaginatif quand il s'agit d'annihiler son voisin ... ou même sa voisine 

--> Que penses-tu des manifestations anti-mariages gays en France et ce malgré le vote de la loi ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2013)

De mon point de vue elles ne servent à rien.

Es-tu exigeant ?


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2013)

Assurément.

--> Es-tu une personne affable ?


----------



## fifimacbook (27 Mai 2013)

--> Toujours envers moi-même.

Fais-tu de la politique?


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2013)

Non.

--> Donnes-tu dans la cuisine politique ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2013)

Non.

Tu cultives ton jardin ?


----------



## jonson (27 Mai 2013)

Je n'ai pas de jardin j'habite en appartement.

Et toi, tu cultives le tien?


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2013)

Non.

--> Que faire contre la bêtise ambiante ?


----------



## jonson (27 Mai 2013)

L'ignorer.

As-tu regardé la finale de la ligue des champions samedi soir?


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2013)

Non.

Avec toute cette neige qui est tombée ces derniers jours, vas-tu skier en mai ?


----------



## jonson (27 Mai 2013)

C'est déjà fait pour le moi de mai, je n'ai pas arrêté de... skier.

Utilises-tu le service Tumblr?


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2013)

Non.

Préfères-tu la tablette au Mac, la fablette à l'iPhone ?


----------



## jonson (27 Mai 2013)

Je n'aime ni la tablette ni la "fablette".

Est-tu allé voir mon bureau dans ma signature?


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2013)

Non, tout du moins pas récemment.

--> Ecris-tu devant la télé en ce moment ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Mai 2013)

Oui 

Tu as un animal de compagnie ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2013)

Deux même .

Tu utilises quel navigateur internet ?


----------



## fifimacbook (28 Mai 2013)

Safari.

Quel âge as-tu?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2013)

Bientôt 26.

Tu es un grand gamin ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Mai 2013)

En quelque sorte oui

Quelle est la différence entre un pigeon ?


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mai 2013)

Aucune

C'est combien la plus grosse somme d'argent que tu as possédée ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Mai 2013)

L'équivalent de deux iMac 27", je suis encore étudiant.

Tu es du genre manipulateur ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mai 2013)

non

aimes tu les fruits secs ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Mai 2013)

Non, je préfère les fruits bien juteux !

Tu vas acheter ton pain tous les jours ?


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mai 2013)

Oui, quand le pain frais est enfin prêt 

Tu fais du pudding avec les restes de pain ?


----------



## fifimacbook (28 Mai 2013)

Non, du pain perdu.

Tu as des animaux domestiques?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mai 2013)

un chien, et ma fille quelques poux...


tu penses quoi du dernier Daftpunk ?


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mai 2013)

C'est pas eux qui l'ont fait

Tu penses quoi du dernier Cascadeur ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2013)

Quel Cascadeur ?

Tu portes des chaussettes de quelles couleurs ?


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mai 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> Quel Cascadeur ?



çuilà

Aujourd'hui noires

Tu sais dessiner ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2013)

Oui.

Tu as une belle écriture ?


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mai 2013)

Horrible, obligé d'écrire en script

Tu connais tes 16 700 000 couleurs ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Mai 2013)

Bien sûr, pour le bleu par exemple : bleu très très très très clair, bleu très très très clair, bleu très très clair, bleu très clair, bleu clair, bleu très moyennement clair ... ainsi de suite 

Tu as gardé tes anciens bulletins de note ?


----------



## jonson (28 Mai 2013)

Quelques-un doivent être planqués chez ma mère.

Etais-tu un bon élève à l'école?


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2013)

A l'école non mais pour ce qui est du secondaire ainsi que dans le cadre de mes études supérieures, raisonnablement je pense que oui.

--> Étais-tu un enfant turbulent à l'école ?


----------



## fifimacbook (28 Mai 2013)

Non, j'étais très calme.

--> Tes grands parents sont-ils encore en vie?


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2013)

Que nenni !

--> Tes parents sont-ils toujours en vie ?


----------



## fifimacbook (28 Mai 2013)

Nenni que point.

--> Tu as des enfants?


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2013)

Que nenni !

--> As-tu réduit comme peau de chagrin ta tranquillité par l'obtention de crédits et d'emprunts ?


----------



## fifimacbook (28 Mai 2013)

Malheureusement oui.

-->Et toi, as-tu renégocié tes emprunts ?


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2013)

Je n'en ai point ... Ouf !

--> As-tu pensé à rendre ta feuille de déclaration aux impôts ?


----------



## fifimacbook (28 Mai 2013)

oui, c'est posté.

--> Payes-tu des impôts?


----------



## jonson (28 Mai 2013)

Ah que oui!

Et ta journée?


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mai 2013)

Rien de rien


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2013)

Dure, très dure avec mon ... de lumbago !

--> Et la tienne ?


----------



## jonson (28 Mai 2013)

Pluvieuse.

C'est quoi le menu ce soir?


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2013)

Jambon et salade.

--> Quelle sera ton programme télé de ce soir ?


----------



## jonson (28 Mai 2013)

Je laisse ce choix à ma femme, moi je me contente de... macg bien sûr.

As-tu une télé 3D?


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2013)

Je n'ai pas de télé du tout.

--> Utilises-tu des lunettes 3D pour regarder les programmes en 3D sur ta télé ou est-ce que celle-ci te permet de les regarder sans lunettes idoines ?


----------



## jonson (28 Mai 2013)

Je n'ai pas de télé 3D, donc pas de "lunettes d'iguane" non plus    

As-tu peur des serpents?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mai 2013)

Je n'en ferais pas un animal de compagnie, mais ils ne me font pas peur. 


Éponyme ça veut dire quoi ?


----------



## jonson (28 Mai 2013)

Eponyme, adjectif, qui donne son nom à. 
On dit roman éponyme, quand le roman porte le nom de l'auteur ou du héros de l'histoire. 

Que veut dire oxymore?


----------



## fifimacbook (28 Mai 2013)

Figure de style consistant à réunir deux mots en apparence contradictoires.

Que veut dire un coquecigrue?


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2013)

Baliverne, sornette ... animal imaginaire (vieux sens).

--> Que signifie _Peul_ pour le petit DSK illustré ?
http://dictionnaire.sensagent.com/baliverne/fr-fr/#anchorSynonyms


----------



## jonson (28 Mai 2013)

Une coquecigrue peut être ramené à une bêtise. (Merci Wikipédia)

Est-ce-que rouler une pelle c'est tromper?

Je ne sais pas.

Je répète ma question: est-ce-que embrasser c'est tromper?


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2013)

Peut-être si tu vis avec une nénette mais rouler une Peule peut-être très grave financièrement parlant si l'on se réfère au petit DSK illustré. 

--> Manges-tu BIO ?


----------



## jonson (28 Mai 2013)

ça m'arrive.

Si tu étais un homme politique avec qui aurais-tu une aventure en secret?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Mai 2013)

Bonne question .. On m'appellerait Berlusconi 

Tes bonbons préférés ?


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2013)

Aucun, j'ai trop peur des caries ! 

--> Ta voiture préférée ?


----------



## jonson (28 Mai 2013)

La mienne.

Si tu gagnes au loto, le premier truc que tu fais?


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2013)

Si c'est une très grosse somme (plusieurs centaines de millions d'Euros) je quitte la France, m'installe dans un pays qui n'a pas de problèmes avec ceux qui ont beaucoup du pognon et demande la nationalité du pays d'accueil ... la Suisse par exemple ! 

--> Que ferais-tu si tu tombais sur un Trésor dans une vieille maison ... t'appartenant ?


----------



## jonson (28 Mai 2013)

Surtout je le dis à personne et je fais comme toi, je m'envole pour un paradis fiscal. Et peu-être  que j'emmène ma femme si elle est gentille.

Si tu étais un animal lequel serais-tu?


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2013)

Un animal politique.

--> Si tu avais du gaz de schiste sous tes pieds et que tu sois propriétaire de ce gisement, irais-tu jusqu'à l'exploiter tout en sachant qu'il va empoisonner ton terrain et celui de tes voisins sur des centaines de kilomètres ?


----------



## jonson (28 Mai 2013)

Bien sûr... que non.

Si tu devais refaire le monde tu commencerais par quoi?


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2013)

Par mon monde à moi ! ^^

--> Si tu devais planter des légumes dans ton jardin tu commencerais par quoi ?


----------



## jonson (28 Mai 2013)

Par de l'oseille bien sûr! 

Tu dors pas encore?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Mai 2013)

Non, j'ai regardé Slumdog Millionaire ! Super film 

Tu es allé voir quoi au cinéma récemment ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2013)

Du Vent dans mes mollets.

Tu es solitaire ?


----------



## mistik (29 Mai 2013)

Je ne suis pas vraiment solitaire, je ne vis pas avec un ver solitaire et ne joue pas au solitaire !

--> Que manges-tu au petit-déj ce matin ?


----------



## fifimacbook (29 Mai 2013)

Je mange des crêpes. Avec un café.

--> Quel est ton programme pour la journée ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2013)

Je ne sais pas encore.

Tu aimes marcher ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2013)

Oui, à la montagne

Sais-tu nager le crawl ?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Mai 2013)

Yes, je suis un vrai poisson dans l'eau.

Aimes-tu MacG sans pub ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2013)

Oui j'aime mieux.

Tu portes des jeans ou des pantalons ?


----------



## Siciliano (29 Mai 2013)

Pantalon... Pas trop le choix au boulot où je suis.

Tu chausses du combien ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Mai 2013)

45-46.

Tu as quoi comme voiture ?


----------



## fifimacbook (29 Mai 2013)

Une bora.

Tu aimes le vélo?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2013)

Oui.

Tu aimes le ski ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Mai 2013)

J'en ai fait que 2 fois dans ma vie, mais oui c'est sympa.

Tu bois du thé ?


----------



## mistik (29 Mai 2013)

Thé ou café peu importe.

--> As-tu déjà mangé ta casquette face à des bambins polissons ?


----------



## fifimacbook (29 Mai 2013)

--> jamais eu l'occasion de manger mon galure.

Es-tu, de temps à autre, touché par un accès de nostalgie?


----------



## mistik (29 Mai 2013)

Autrefois c'était tellement mieux, mais oui mon vieux grincheux ! 

--> Es-tu un être humain agréable à vivre pour ... te _Z_ animaux ?


----------



## fifimacbook (29 Mai 2013)

--> Forcement de par mon métier...

Aimes-tu les animaux?


----------



## mistik (29 Mai 2013)

Oui et c'est même pour ça que je n'en veux pas dans mon appartement ... ils se sentiraient trop à l'étroit ... sur un éléphant ! 

--> Que penses-tu faire ce week-end ... pluvieux ... ensoleillé ... pluvieux ... orageux ... enneigé ... qui va ch... des grenouilles par dizaine ?


----------



## fifimacbook (29 Mai 2013)

--> Glandouiller.

Aimes-tu le cinéma?


----------



## mistik (29 Mai 2013)

Oui.

--> Pratiques-tu le sport ?


----------



## jonson (29 Mai 2013)

ça m'arrive.

Ta journée?


----------



## mistik (29 Mai 2013)

Finie !

--> Ton repas ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Mai 2013)

Les restes d'hier.

Tu vas souvent faire les courses ?


----------



## flotow (29 Mai 2013)

Deux fois par semaine, mais je capte pas grand chose au rayon charcuterie alors je prends un peu au hasard&#8230; 

Moutarde ou Dijonnaise ?


----------



## jonson (29 Mai 2013)

Moutarde.

Si tu pouvais devenir invisible que ferais-tu en premier?


----------



## mistik (29 Mai 2013)

A apprendre à exister dans l'inexistence !

--> Que feras-tu demain à la même heure, même minute et même seconde ?


----------



## jonson (29 Mai 2013)

Répondrais aux même questions que maintenant.

Après le mariage gai il y aura-t-il un mariage triste?


----------



## mistik (29 Mai 2013)

Chez les hétérosexuels quasiment 1 mariage sur 2 se termine par un divorce, je suis curieux de savoir ce qu'il en sera des homosexuels.

--> Assistes-tu à des spectacles de cirque ... sous chapiteau ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Mai 2013)

Non, je n'aime jamais aimé les cirques.

Tu es déjà allé sur les cirques de la Réunion ?


----------



## fifimacbook (30 Mai 2013)

Jamais eu l'occasion.

--> Es-tu allé dans le cirque de Gavarnie?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2013)

Non.

Tu aimes le Houmous ?


----------



## fifimacbook (30 Mai 2013)

J'en ai jamais mangé.

--> Tu aimes la moussaka?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Mai 2013)

Pas trop

Un jambon/beurre cornichons plus demi ce midi, ça te dit ?


----------



## fifimacbook (30 Mai 2013)

Je vais plutôt me faire un chinois.

--> Tu vas de temps en temps à la piscine?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Mai 2013)

De temps en temps oui.

Lunettes à la piscine ?


----------



## fifimacbook (30 Mai 2013)

Obligé à cause des lentilles.

--> Pas de correction visuelle?


----------



## Siciliano (30 Mai 2013)

Si, malheureusement...

Quel type de correction ?


----------



## fifimacbook (30 Mai 2013)

Myopie sévère.

Portes-tu des lunettes?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Mai 2013)

Oui, je suis myope.

Tu as déjà été hospitalisé ?


----------



## fifimacbook (30 Mai 2013)

Jamais.

--> t'es-tu cassé un membre?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Mai 2013)

Non, j'ai les os solides ! 

Tu buvais beaucoup de lait quand tu étais petit ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2013)

Oui.

Tu en bois encore beaucoup ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Mai 2013)

Non, plus trop comme je ne mange pas de petit déjeuné.

Tu as mangé quoi ce midi ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Mai 2013)

Croque-madame, frites, verre de Bordeaux, café.

Fais-tu tes courses en ligne ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2013)

Rarement.

Quel est ton produit de première nécessité ?


----------



## mistik (30 Mai 2013)

Le chocolat ! 

--> Quel est ton vu le plus fort ?


----------



## fifimacbook (30 Mai 2013)

gagner au loto

--> Joues-tu au loto?


----------



## jonson (30 Mai 2013)

Non, donc je ne peux pas gagner.

As-tu des vis cachés?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Mai 2013)

Oui, je vous l'ai pas dit mais je suis un robot venu du futur pour tuer John Connor.

Tu joues à LoL ?


----------



## mistik (31 Mai 2013)

Non, je ne suis pas _F_o_L_ !

--> Joues-tu au _scrabble_ ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Mai 2013)

Sur iPhone, mais je suis mauvais.

Tu joues à quoi sur ton smartphone ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Mai 2013)

En ce moment, c'est surtout Matchup Pro, Unreal Trial, Unblock Me, Madness

L'arrivée des nouvelles consoles t'intéresse ?


----------



## fifimacbook (31 Mai 2013)

Absolument pas, j'ai passé l'âge.

Es-tu marié ou pacsé?


----------



## mistik (31 Mai 2013)

Ni l'un ni l'autre.

--> Pourquoi me poses-tu cette question ... serais-tu intéressé*e* ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Mai 2013)

Je sais pas pour fifimacbook, mais moi oui :rose:

Ton livré préféré ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2013)

Si c'est un homme.

Tu aimes lire sur tablette ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Mai 2013)

Oui, j'aime regarder son derrière, voir son pourcentage de beurre de cacao;

Bien mangé ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Mai 2013)

Moui, les panini, on s'en lasse pas 

Tu préfères manger un bon gros steak frite ou dans un resto chic qui te sert des portions de souris ?


----------



## mistik (31 Mai 2013)

Je préfère de loin le bon steak frites avec de la salade !

--> Aimes-tu le sucré salé ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2013)

Moyennement.

Tu aimes le whisky ?


----------



## fifimacbook (31 Mai 2013)

Oui, Lagavulin particulièrement.

--> Tu aimes la vodka?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Mai 2013)

J'aime bien la Zubrowka (avec la brin d'herbe dedans).

Tu prends quoi comme bière ?


----------



## fifimacbook (31 Mai 2013)

De la Guinness.

--> Tu es plutôt thé ou café.


----------



## jonson (1 Juin 2013)

Thé

Fromage ou dessert?


----------



## mistik (1 Juin 2013)

Thé ou café, cela m'est égal.

--> Es-tu de droite, de gauche, du centre, d'extrême droite ou d'extrême gauche ?


----------



## jonson (1 Juin 2013)

De tout les bords et d'aucun à la fois, je ne laisse personne me dicter ma ligne de conduite.

A quand l'inversion des courbes souhaitée par François?


----------



## mistik (1 Juin 2013)

François Mitterrand était plus enrobé que François Hollande donc la courbe est déjà inversée !

--> Es-tu quelqu'un de déluré ?


----------



## jonson (1 Juin 2013)

Non, et même le contraire.

Joues-tu d'un instrument?


----------



## fifimacbook (1 Juin 2013)

Je joue du stéthoscope...

Tu connais les fivefingers?


----------



## mistik (1 Juin 2013)

Jamais je ne porterai de telle godasses !

--> Te connais-tu toi-même ?


----------



## fifimacbook (1 Juin 2013)

Ou la la, la philosophie et moi çà fait trois! On m'a toujours dit: connais-toi toi-même et n'en dis rien à personne...

Portes-tu des chaussettes l'été?


----------



## jonson (1 Juin 2013)

Oui.

Tu suis le tennis?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Juin 2013)

Oui, seulement les grands match 

Et toi ?


----------



## fifimacbook (1 Juin 2013)

Non, je ne suis pas un sportif de salon.

--> tu aimes la course à pieds?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2013)

Non pas du tout.

Tu aimes lire au lit ?


----------



## fifimacbook (1 Juin 2013)

Pas du tout, c'est un endroit pour autre chose...

--> Aimes-tu le cinéma en salle?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Juin 2013)

Oh oui ! J'adore ! 

Tu attends la sortie d'un film en particulier ?


----------



## jonson (1 Juin 2013)

Le prochain Lars Von Trier.

Utilises-tu le launchpad de mac os?


----------



## fifimacbook (1 Juin 2013)

Non pas du tout.

--> regardes-tu souvent la télévision?


----------



## jonson (1 Juin 2013)

Pas si souvent finalement.

As-tu déjà roulé en véhicule électrique?


----------



## matiti44 (1 Juin 2013)

Si on appel une Twinzy une voiture alors oui !

*Quel est ta ville préféré ?*


----------



## jonson (1 Juin 2013)

Toutes les villes que j'ai eu l'occasion de visiter.

As-tu déjà pris l'avion?


----------



## mistik (1 Juin 2013)

Oui et je l'ai même rendu !

--> As-tu des enfants ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Juin 2013)

Non, je suis encore bien trop jeune ! 

Tu as déjà sauté en parachute ?


----------



## jonson (2 Juin 2013)

Non.

Tu travailles loin de chez toi?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2013)

Non.

Tu dors avec tes animaux ?


----------



## fifimacbook (2 Juin 2013)

Non pas du tout.

--> as-tu déjà fait de la plongée sous-marine?


----------



## jonson (2 Juin 2013)

Non.

Quoi de neuf en ce dimanche?


----------



## fifimacbook (2 Juin 2013)

Le jour du seigneur et une bonne côte de boeuf au barbecue ce midi...

--> Et toi?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Juin 2013)

P'tit café en bord de plage, un peu de zique maintenant et ensuite on va aller se balader vers le Golfe (région de Vannes)

Fait super beau ici, et chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2013)

Oui oui, ça fait plaisir !

Tu vas faire bronzette ?


----------



## fifimacbook (2 Juin 2013)

Oui devant le barbecue.

--> Tu vas te baigner?


----------



## jonson (2 Juin 2013)

Non pas encore.

T'habites en bord de mer?


----------



## fifimacbook (2 Juin 2013)

Pas vraiment, dans la région de Fougères.

--> Et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2013)

Tournai en Belgique.

Tu choisis bien tes vins ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Juin 2013)

Non, je me laisse conseiller à chaque fois.

Tu vas te prendre des vacances en juillet-août ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2013)

Non.

Tu te souviens souvent de tes rêves/cauchemars ?


----------



## fifimacbook (2 Juin 2013)

De temps à autre mais pas toujours.

--> Tu cauchemardes souvent?


----------



## jonson (2 Juin 2013)

Non.

Combien de douches prends-tu par jour?


----------



## fifimacbook (2 Juin 2013)

Une à deux douches.

--> Prends-tu des bains?


----------



## jonson (2 Juin 2013)

ça m'arrive.

Connais-tu ce fil?


----------



## mistik (2 Juin 2013)

Que nenni !

--> Connais-tu l'avenir de l'Homme ?


----------



## jonson (2 Juin 2013)

Si je le savais je n'en serai pas là.

tu bosses demain?


----------



## mistik (2 Juin 2013)

Oui.

--> Qu'as-tu fait de beau ce week-end ?


----------



## jonson (2 Juin 2013)

Sortie en famille et farniente.

Il a fait beau chez toi?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2013)

Pas encore.

Tu aimes dessiner ?


----------



## mistik (3 Juin 2013)

En ce domaine, je suis d'une nullité déconcertante !

--> Es-tu généreux envers tes semblables ?


----------



## Powerdom (3 Juin 2013)

cela dépend des semblables 


tu utilises encore un dictionnaire papier ?


----------



## mistik (3 Juin 2013)

Oui, cela m'arrive encore.

--> Consultes-tu une voyante ... combien de fois dans l'année ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2013)

Non jamais.

Ton légume favori ?


----------



## jonson (3 Juin 2013)

Les brédes. Hum! Miam miam!

T'es-tu déjà fait contrôler par les forces de l'ordre?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Juin 2013)

Oui, j'avais oublié mes clés, j'ai sauté par-dessus le muret ... Ils ont cru que j'étais un cambrioleur.

Tu joues d'un instrument ?


----------



## mistik (4 Juin 2013)

Non.

--> Pour te tirer d'affaire, joues-tu du pipeau ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2013)

À temps plein.

Tu fumes ?


----------



## mistik (4 Juin 2013)

Non et donc je n'enfume personne ! 

--> Gagnes-tu très bien ta vie ?


----------



## Siciliano (4 Juin 2013)

Je suis actuellement en stage, mais je suis très bien payé, donc on va dire que ça va oui.  

Tu aimes tout ce qui brille ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2013)

Non.

Tu lis quoi comme genre de bouquins ?


----------



## mistik (4 Juin 2013)

Un peu de tout.

--> Qu'aimes-tu le plus dans ta vie ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Juin 2013)

Les chippolatas aux herbes :love:

Quel est ton appareil photo ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Juin 2013)

Un Nikon D3100.

Tu prends beaucoup de photos avec ton portable ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2013)

Pas mal.

Tu fais des bonnes siestes ?


----------



## mistik (4 Juin 2013)

Il m'arrive de faire des siestes ... quant à savoir si elles sont bonnes ...

--> T'arrive-t-il de faire plusieurs choses en même temps sans t'en rendre compte et ce sans commettre la moindre bourde ?


----------



## jonson (4 Juin 2013)

Tout le temps, puisque je suis un génie. 

Est-ce-que Tsonga a eu une chance de gagner Roland Garros après avoir sorti Federer?


----------



## mistik (4 Juin 2013)

Oui, s'il oublie son côté Français donc en ayant un mental très fort !

--> Regardes-tu le reportage sur *Philippe Starck* ... sur Arte ?


----------



## jonson (4 Juin 2013)

Malheureusement je délaisse de plus en plus la petite lucarne. Mais je te remercie pour le lien. Je connaissais Starck de nom et de réputation. 

Est-ce-que tu suis son oeuvre?


----------



## mistik (4 Juin 2013)

Que nenni ! J'ai eu enfant, une brosse à dents de Starck ... que je pense avoir bazardé ...

--> Que penses-tu faire ce week-end ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Juin 2013)

Je dors ! Marre de la fac et des partiels 

Tu as profité du beau temps aujourd'hui ?


----------



## mistik (4 Juin 2013)

Non car au boulot.

--> Tes études correspondent-elles à un Master 1/2, Master Pro voire à un doctorat ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Juin 2013)

Bac Riviera, Université de la Rue

T'en fais pas un peu trop là ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Juin 2013)

14:00 je reprends le travail doucement après 1:30 de pause. :sleep: et 30 minutes couché dans l'herbe au soleil. donc NON JE N'EN FAIT PAS TROP 


je suis de perm ce soir tu veux pas me remplacer ?


----------



## jonson (5 Juin 2013)

Sans façon je me réveille à 5H30 demain matin. 

T'as pris l'apéro ce soir?


----------



## mistik (6 Juin 2013)

Non.

--> As-ti appris par coeur ta leçon sur les règles à conduire face à son patron ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Juin 2013)

Absolument pas.

As-tu suivi la série Spartacus ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Juin 2013)

non.

elle est mieux que games of thrones ?


----------



## mistik (6 Juin 2013)

Je n'en sais rien ... n'en connaissant aucune des deux !

--> Fait-il beau chez toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Juin 2013)

Ouiiiiiiiii

Envie de baignade ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Juin 2013)

Ouiiiiiiiii

On prend l'apéro à quelle heure ?


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Juin 2013)

Dans exactement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tu prends quoi à l'apéro ?


----------



## mistik (6 Juin 2013)

H2O !

--> Mangeras-tu des petits fours ?


----------



## jonson (6 Juin 2013)

Oui.

Tu utilises quoi comme navigateur web?


----------



## mistik (6 Juin 2013)

Souvent Firefox.

--> Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Juin 2013)

Safari et Chrome.

Tu mesures combien ?


----------



## jonson (6 Juin 2013)

177cm

Tu fais quel poids?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Juin 2013)

90kg pour 1m86.

Tu aimes l'émission C'est Pas Sorcier ?


----------



## mistik (6 Juin 2013)

Oui, cela m'arrive de la regarder mais malheureusement elle est arrêtée !

--> Regardes-tu à la télévision l'émission intitulée_ Question pour un champion_ ?


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Juin 2013)

Non, mais je regarde parfois "Question pour un champignon ©", comme j'écoute aussi parfois le "jeu des mille neurones ®" sur Vronzinder.

Es-tu savant ?


----------



## mistik (7 Juin 2013)

Que nenni ! 

--> Es-tu savamment instruit ?


----------



## jonson (7 Juin 2013)

Non, pas de ça chez moi.

En sais-tu un rayon?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Juin 2013)

Ça dépend sur quoi ? Sur la connerie, j'excelle 

Tu profites de ton vendredi aprèm ensoleillé ?


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Juin 2013)

Yes, dès maintenant, Championnat du monde de stand-up paddle 
(spectateur)


Tu fais du sport ?


----------



## jonson (7 Juin 2013)

Oui.

Tu attends quoi du prochain mac book pro?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juin 2013)

A vrai dire pas grand chose. j'ai un peu décroché coté nouveautés.


Qui a confondu Chinois et Japonais ?


----------



## jonson (7 Juin 2013)

C'est notre François, à une conférence de presse à Tokyo. Il en a fait une aussi grosse que lui. 

Tu fais quoi ce week-end?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juin 2013)

Je ne sais pas encore :rose:


Tu n'aurais pas un bon film à me conseiller en location ?


----------



## jonson (8 Juin 2013)

Django Unchained de Tarantino avec Jamie Fox.

Est-ce-qu'on doit mettre a jour nos pilotes de carte graphique nous même?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juin 2013)

Cela se fait tout seul les mises à jour non ? 


Je cherche un bon bricoleur pour mettre au point un système de ressort sur ma canne ou mes béquilles pour amortir les chocs. Cela te tente ?


----------



## jonson (8 Juin 2013)

Pourquoi pas.

Mais pourquoi as-tu des béquilles?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2013)

Je n'en ai pas.

Tu aimes le Maroilles ?


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Juin 2013)

Qu'as-tu appris d'intéressant aujourd'hui ?


----------



## jonson (8 Juin 2013)

Qu'il faut protéger nos enfants des méfaits d'internet.

Tu prends quoi avec ton whisky?


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Juin 2013)

Des radis avec le whisky, sinon je préfère le Scotch.

Me dis pas que tu mets de la glace ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Juin 2013)

Dans quoi ?

Es tu amateur de bière ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Juin 2013)

Oui.


Tu passés des examens bientôt ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Juin 2013)

Oh non, cela est loin derrière moi.

Tu es étudiant ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Juin 2013)

Ouaip, à Paris VI.

Tu fais quoi de ton dimanche ?


----------



## jonson (9 Juin 2013)

Rien, trop fatigué.

Content d'aller bosser de demain?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Juin 2013)

Non 

Tu as fait du sport ce week-end ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2013)

Non.

Ton prochain voyage ?


----------



## jonson (9 Juin 2013)

Le plus tôt possible... j'en ai marre de tout ça!  

As-tu suivi la final messieurs des internationaux de France cette après-midi?


----------



## mistik (9 Juin 2013)

Non, désolé mais je m'en f... !

--> As-tu mangé beaucoup de chips, cacahuètes, chamallows ... en regardant "_la finale messieurs des internationaux de France cet après-midi_" ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Juin 2013)

Non.

Que vas tu faire ce matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2013)

Passer l'après-midi.

Tu aimes avoir peur ?


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juin 2013)

Pas du tout :afraid:

Tu t'es déjà fait peur :afraid: ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juin 2013)

oui. à vélo...


susceptible ?


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juin 2013)

non, j'ai du répondant...

t'as pas mal aux muscles des épaules des fois à force de travailler devant un écran ?


----------



## mistik (10 Juin 2013)

Non, mais les poignets ... oui ! 

--> As-tu vu l'intégrale de *l'intégrule* ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Juin 2013)

Non.

Tu nous fait le pitch ?


----------



## jonson (11 Juin 2013)

Non, je ne le connais pas, mais si mistik veut le faire.

Tu nous fait de_ l'intrégule?_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2013)

Papa, c'est quoi, cette bouteille de lait ??? 

Tu as peur des clowns ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Juin 2013)

Pas vraiment mais je n'ai jamais aimé le cirque en général.

Tu utilises ton téléphone en conduisant même si c'est interdit ?


----------



## jonson (11 Juin 2013)

Oui.

Est-ce-que tu fumes?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Juin 2013)

Je fumais.

Et toi ?


----------



## jonson (11 Juin 2013)

J'ai essayé... mais non.

Pourquoi as-tu arrêté?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Juin 2013)

Par solidarité avec une amie, ça a été dur mais c'est faisable 

Tu es hypocondriaque ?


----------



## jonson (11 Juin 2013)

Non, pas du tout.

Tombes-tu facilement malade?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Juin 2013)

Non, rarement mais quand je tombe malade, je suis vraiment malade.

Tu pratiques l'automédication ?


----------



## mistik (12 Juin 2013)

Ça dépend !

--> Achètes-tu des médicaments en ligne (cf les pharmacies françaises ayant créé un site internet) ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Juin 2013)

Non, seulement à la pharmacie.

Tu marches vite ?


----------



## mistik (12 Juin 2013)

Oui ... on peut le dire !

--> Qu'est-ce que _la marche en avant_ dans le domaine des industries alimentaires ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juin 2013)

Le contraire de la marche arrière.

Aimes tu la pluie ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Juin 2013)

De temps en temps, oui !

Tu mets du temps à te préparer le matin ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Juin 2013)

je prends une heure.


le monde entier attend la mort de ?


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Juin 2013)

Sarkozy

tu pensais à quelqu'un d'autre .


----------



## jonson (12 Juin 2013)

Oui mais c'est pas cool de le dire.

Ta destination pour les vacances?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Juin 2013)

L'hosto ... j'ai trouvé un job d'été dans un hôpital.

Tu as un disque dur classique ou un SSD dans ta machine ?


----------



## jonson (12 Juin 2013)

Comme dit dans ma signature: _SSD m4 crucial de 512Go_.

Mais tu fais quoi comme études au final?

_PS: les 512Go ne sont pas dans ma signature_


----------



## Powerdom (12 Juin 2013)

les études ce la fait longtemps que j'ai arrêté. enfin si on peut dire, j'ai l'impression de toujours devoir apprendre.


tu télécharges la chanson gratuite de la semaine sur iTunes ?


----------



## mistik (12 Juin 2013)

Oui, très souvent mon cher ! 

--> Qu'as-tu fait en ce beau mercredi ensoleillé ! :love:


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Juin 2013)

J'ai joué toute la journée sur mon nouveau joujou 

Tu manges beaucoup ?


----------



## mistik (13 Juin 2013)

... De sorte à ne pas crever de faim !

--> _Normand_, bois-tu comme un _trou_ ?


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Juin 2013)

Je suis pas Normand, mais je bois quand même ! 

Qu'elle sorte d'alcool bois tu ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Juin 2013)

Whisky, vin...

T'as déjà soif ?


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Juin 2013)

Non, je viens de boire 1/2 litre de thé !
Combien cela contient-il d'anti-oxydants ??


----------



## mistik (13 Juin 2013)

No lo sé !

--> Vas-tu ce jour prendre un bain de soleil ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Juin 2013)

Heu, pas vraiment aujourd'hui, demain peut-être.

Connais-tu Ozzy Osbourne ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Juin 2013)

Je ne suis pas fan, je préfère Bon Jovi, KISS, Europe 

Tu écris vite ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Juin 2013)

Assez oui.

Penses-tu trop vite ?


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Juin 2013)

Je ne pense pas

C'est quoi ton métier ?


----------



## jonson (13 Juin 2013)

Electricien.

Et ta journée?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Juin 2013)

Rien de particulier, je suis allé au ciné 

Tu vas aller voir le dernier Star Trek ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Juin 2013)

Non, je me tâte :love:

Où se trouve la réserve d'eau potable sur un voilier ?


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Juin 2013)

De l'eau potable :afraid: :sick:

Où se trouve la réserve de rhum sur un voilier ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Juin 2013)

dans la cale ? 


Ou se trouve cachée la cocaine dans un voilier ?


----------



## jonson (14 Juin 2013)

Je peux pas le dire ici 

Est-ce-qu'il t'arrives de penser à la mort?


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Juin 2013)

Bien sur, souvent, on se sent plus heureux après !
Ne crois-tu pas ?


----------



## mistik (14 Juin 2013)

Je n'en sais rien ... j'ai mis mon cerveau sur le mode OFF.

--> Quand penses-tu changer de voiture ?


----------



## jonson (14 Juin 2013)

Quand les finances me le permettront.

Joues-tu à la kinect de la xbox?


----------



## mistik (15 Juin 2013)

Non ... n'ayant déjà pas à la base de Xbox !

--> Profites-tu à cet instant des rayons de lune pour te taper un bon bain de sommeil ?


----------



## jonson (15 Juin 2013)

:hein:  :mouais:

C'est quoi ta marque de soda préférée?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Juin 2013)

Grimbergen !!! 

Qu'aimes tu boire à l'apéritif ?


----------



## LeProf (15 Juin 2013)

Un petit ricard dans un verre à ballon

es-tu prêt pour l'été ?


----------



## mistik (15 Juin 2013)

Euh ...

... Oui mais prêt à quoi ?


----------



## jonson (15 Juin 2013)

Prêt à tout, bien sûr. 

Est-ce-que ton week-end s'annonce ensoleillé?


----------



## mistik (16 Juin 2013)

Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

--> Demain, feras-tu un barbecue ?


----------



## jonson (16 Juin 2013)

Non, malheureusement.

Tu dors pas?


----------



## mistik (16 Juin 2013)

Mon corps si, mais mon esprit non ! ... Néanmoins j'aime bien les bains de sommeil prodigués par mon amie la belle, douce et lumineuse céleste lune !

--> Habites-tu dans un appartement dans une maison ou sous les ponts ?


----------



## jonson (16 Juin 2013)

Un appartement dans une maison sous un un pont. C'est pour ça que je vois jamais la lune la nuit.

Comment visites-tu macgé au quotidien?


----------



## mistik (16 Juin 2013)

Je prends un ordi pommé, je l'allume, je lance un navigateur, je tape l'url de MacG, je sélectionne les forums de discussion et je tape tape tape ... c'est ma façon d'aimer !!!

--> Aimes-tu l'humour noir joué par des Blacks ?


----------



## jonson (16 Juin 2013)

L'humour? Oui, mais à petites doses.

Tu prends ta voiture tout les jours?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Juin 2013)

Oui.

Aimes tu les modes de transport doux ?


----------



## mistik (16 Juin 2013)

J'ai un doute sur l'expression "_transport doux_" donc je ne peux répondre à ta question.

--> Aimes-tu regarder les courses de F1 ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Juin 2013)

Oui.

Que regardes tu comme sport à la TV ?


----------



## mistik (16 Juin 2013)

Aucun.

--> Aimes-tu regarder les émissions de la télé-réalité ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Juin 2013)

Non.

Es tu accro à la TV ?


----------



## mistik (16 Juin 2013)

Non, je n'en ai pas.

--> Es-tu un inconditionnel du plat suivant : steak, frites, salade ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Juin 2013)

Pas du tout.

Qu'aimes tu comme plat, à base de pomme de terre ?


----------



## mistik (16 Juin 2013)

Le gratin dauphinois.

--> Qu'aimes-tu à base de poisson ?


----------



## jonson (16 Juin 2013)

J'aime tout les plats à base de poisson, sauf les soupes.

Tu sais cuisiner?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Juin 2013)

Pas très bien...:rose:

En ce moment je suis assis au salon l'iipad sur les genoux et mon épouse à la cuisine tu penses que c'est une attitude machiste ?


----------



## jonson (16 Juin 2013)

Tout à fait machiste. Le repas du dimanche c'est souvent moi qui m'y colle, question de fierté. D'ailleurs le rôti va pas tarder à être bon.

Avec ou sans binouze?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Juin 2013)

Avec, on est dimanche ! Faut se détendre.

Tu profites de ce dimanche ensoleillé ?


----------



## Herogei (16 Juin 2013)

Non je me repose et je vais aller faire une sieste après un petit barbecue entre amis au soleil 

Que vas tu faire ce soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2013)

Regarder un bon film si possible.

Que feras-tu demain matin ?


----------



## jonson (16 Juin 2013)

Allez au taf comme une grande majorité je pense.

Tu prévois de te coucher à quelle heure?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2013)

22H30.

Et toi te lever à quelle heure ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Juin 2013)

Je n'ai pas envie de me réveiller demain 

Tu te rases tous les jours ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Juin 2013)

oui, sauf le samedi.


Maintenant Gérard Depardieu souhaite la nationalité ....


----------



## jonson (16 Juin 2013)

Ce bon vieux Gégé, il me fait bien rire. Peu-être que d'ici deux semaines il voudra devenir une femme et se marier avec un homme qui sait.

Mais qui se préoccupe de cet hurluberlu?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Juin 2013)

Les journalistes.

Quelle est la voiture de tes rêves ?


----------



## mistik (16 Juin 2013)

Une bonne vieille DS Citroën.

--> Quel est ton acteur/actrice préféré/e ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Juin 2013)

En jeu d'acteur, Will Smith sans aucun doute.

Tu as déjà fait de la plongée sous-marine ?


----------



## LeProf (17 Juin 2013)

oui, j'ai mon niveau 2.

Des projets pour cet été ?


----------



## Maxoubx (17 Juin 2013)

Non rien encore ! ça sera un voyage au dernier moment

Ton prochain Achat ?


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2013)

Du pain

il y a eu de l'orage cette nuit ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Juin 2013)

Ce matin.. ça m'a réveillé ! On se croirait en septembre.

Tu tapes rapidement sur un clavier ?


----------



## Maxoubx (17 Juin 2013)

oui plutôt très vite, 80 mots par minutes sur : http://10fastfingers.com/

tien d'ailleurs combien tu vas faire toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Juin 2013)

72, suis pas en forme ce lundi :mouais:

A ton tour ?


----------



## jonson (17 Juin 2013)

Je suis une vrai quiche: 30mots/minutes.

Et ta journée?


----------



## mistik (17 Juin 2013)

Finie ... en attente de la prochaine ... 

--> Vas-tu souvent à la piscine ?


----------



## jonson (17 Juin 2013)

Depuis peu oui, j'ai même pris un abonnement.

Tu nages le crawl ou la brasse?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Juin 2013)

Je maitrise bien la brasse, le crawl j'ai du mal à reprendre mon souffle ...

Tu fais souvent du sport ?


----------



## jonson (17 Juin 2013)

Oui: 4 heures en semaines et 2 en week-end.

Et toi?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Juin 2013)

Jamais c'est très mauvais pour la santé, contrairement à tout ce que tout le monde raconte. 


Tes voisins sont bruyants ?


----------



## jonson (17 Juin 2013)

C'est nous qui le sommes et eux qui ont beaucoup de patience à notre égard?

Penses-tu changer ton parc informatique cette année?


----------



## Maxoubx (17 Juin 2013)

il est déjà bien complet mais un Air 13 pouces devrait arriver ! normalement

et ton mobile tu le changes?


----------



## mistik (17 Juin 2013)

Non, car je l'ai déjà fait cette année !

--> Vas-tu changer de partenaire sexuel cette année ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Juin 2013)

Ouh, c'est un peu le vide depuis un petit moment :rose:

Tu connais quelqu'un qui s'appelle Alexandre ?


----------



## mistik (18 Juin 2013)

Deux en fait, d'abord un membre de ma famille mais surtout de par sa renommée ... Alexandre le Grand 

--> Vas-tu piquer une petite tête avec ce temps ... chaud ... chaud ... chaud ?


----------



## Herogei (18 Juin 2013)

NOn malheureusement je ne pourrais pas . 
trop de travail en ce moment et pas de piscine personnelle .


Quel logiciel ne pourrais tu jamais supprimer de ton pc ou mac ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Juin 2013)

Safari ou Chrome, j'ai trop besoin d'internet 

Tu manges souvent des pizza ?


----------



## Herogei (18 Juin 2013)

Oui souvent car j'adore en faire moi même et experimenter : 
la derniere fromage noix miel poulet .


Sais tu ce que tu vas faire pendant tes vacances d'été si tu en as ou les prochaines que tu auras ?
Si oui que fais tu  ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Juin 2013)

Je vais bosser ces deux mois dans un hosto.

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2013)

Je vais servir de chauffeur, pour un de mes frères qui vient des USA

Aimes-tu conduire ?


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Juin 2013)

Oui mais je préfère "l'inconduite" !
faut-il choisir ?


----------



## mistik (18 Juin 2013)

Avant de boire puis de conduire, il vaut mieux choisir.

--> Que penser de la politique monétaire européenne ?


----------



## jonson (18 Juin 2013)

Pas grand chose hélas; Les technocrates bruxellois choisissent et les citoyens européens subissent, c'est comme ça que ça marche.

Tu manges souvent dehors?


----------



## mistik (18 Juin 2013)

Je mange souvent dedans ... on peut voir le verre à moitié plein ou à moitié vide ! 

--> Aimes-tu la viande blanche ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Juin 2013)

Oui ! Je suis un vrai carnivore !

Tu crois que l'État nous surveille ?


----------



## mistik (18 Juin 2013)

Evidemment et je dirais même que chacun d'entre nous avons un dossier nous concernant par l'entremise des anciens RG ... devenus la DCRI et plus spécialement la SDIG.

--> Crois-tu en toi ?


----------



## jonson (18 Juin 2013)

Il n'y a plus que ça qui me fait encore me tenir debout.

Crois-tu aux esprits?


----------



## mistik (18 Juin 2013)

... *Es-tu là* ... non !

--> Crois-tu pouvoir être à la retraite plus vite que les autres sans avoir à te payer tous ces trimestres à la noix ?


----------



## jonson (19 Juin 2013)

Si samedi je gagne au loto: oui. Si non... comme tout le monde: retraite à 70ans 

T'as déjà véçu une expérience paranormal ou spirituel?


----------



## mistik (19 Juin 2013)

Non ... je ne m'appelle pas Victor Hugo ... dommage de ne pas être à la hauteur d'esprit de ce grand homme !

--> Quand prends-tu tes vacances ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Juin 2013)

Au mois d'août

Combien de temps dureront tes vacances ?


----------



## mistik (19 Juin 2013)

Le temps de me reposer.

--> Sachant que l'on est que de passage sur Terre, combien d'années te reste-t-il à vivre à ton avis ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Juin 2013)

Encore une bonne cinquantaine d'année, en espérant ne pas me faire renverser par un bus 

Tu fais beau chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (19 Juin 2013)

Je ne me fais peut être pas beau mais en tout cas il ne fait pas beau chez moi ! 

--> Que manges-tu ce midi ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Juin 2013)

j'ai mangé du veau et de la polenta. 
dessert mousse au chocolat



tu as des bagues aux dents ?


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Juin 2013)

Même pas aux doigts

Tu es déjà allé en prison, en garde à vue, en cellule, tu as déjà eu les "bracelets" ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Juin 2013)

oui en cellule mais en simple visite au cours de travaux dans une gendarmerie...


tu crois que la fin du monde est reportée au 21 décembre 2013 ?


----------



## LeProf (19 Juin 2013)

Pas du tout.... elle a déjà eu lieu !!

As-tu déjà vu un film plus d'une trentaine de fois ?


----------



## mistik (19 Juin 2013)

Enfant sans doute avec les redif des comédies populaires à la télé.

--> Que mangeras-tu ce soir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Juin 2013)

Un plat vietnamien  Miam !

Tu manges souvent chinois ?


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Juin 2013)

Oh oui ! plus précisément Lao. ou Thaï
Préfères-tu la cuisine asiatique à la cuisine française ?


----------



## mistik (19 Juin 2013)

Je préfère la cuisine française.

--> Aimes-tu les femmes à forte poitrine ?


----------



## jonson (19 Juin 2013)

Oui mais c'est elles qui ne m'aiment pas. 

Es-tu marié?


----------



## mistik (19 Juin 2013)

Non.

--> Es-tu pacsé ?


----------



## jonson (19 Juin 2013)

Non plus.

As-tu été marié?


----------



## mistik (19 Juin 2013)

Non.

--> As-tu été pacsé ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Juin 2013)

Non, je préfère le mariage.. Je suis un gros romantique au fond 

La plus grosse bêtise quand tu étais enfant ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2013)

D'avoir arrêter l'école.

Ton meilleur souvenir à l'école ?


----------



## mistik (20 Juin 2013)

Le dernier jour de la classe de Terminale ! 

--> Quel sport vas-tu pratiquer cet été ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Juin 2013)

Du vélo !

Tu as une maison de campagne ?


----------



## mistik (20 Juin 2013)

Non.

--> Es-tu locataire ou propriétaire ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Juin 2013)

Les deux !

Et si non, quelqu'un as-til déjà vu un développeur Java ne pas devenir fou ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2013)

Je n'en connais pas !

Tu as déjà vu un chat qui aimait les frites ?


----------



## mistik (20 Juin 2013)

Quelle drôle de question ! Non, je n'en connais pas un seul.

--> As-tu bien planifié ton avenir professionnel ?


----------



## jonson (20 Juin 2013)

A priori, après on est pas à l'abris d'un imprévu.

Est-tu satisfait de ta condition actuelle?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2013)

Non pas vraiment.

Tu aimes les films de Woody Allen ?


----------



## jonson (20 Juin 2013)

Certains oui.

As-tu vu _Vicky Christina Barcelona_ de Woody Allen avec Penelope Cruz et Scarlette Johanson?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2013)

Non.

Tu t'offres souvent un resto ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Juin 2013)

Non, mais les fast food en face de la fac, ça me connait.

Tu écoutes souvent de la musique ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Juin 2013)

Tous les jours, ce matin pour aller au boulot j'ai subi le dernier Alice in Chains dans les esgourdes, ça réveille ^^

C'est l'été et il pleut ! Et chez toi, comment est le ciel ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2013)

Gris.

Quels sont tes goûts musicaux ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Juin 2013)

J'écoute de tout, mais je suis dans une période Rock des années 80 (Bon Jovi, Scorpion, The Police..)

Tu manges quoi ce soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2013)

Des spaghetti

Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Juin 2013)

Pâtes et steak haché.

Tu fais de la randonnée ?


----------



## jonson (21 Juin 2013)

Non.

Tu sais joué d'un instrument?


----------



## mistik (21 Juin 2013)

Non ... et je déteste cette foutue fête de la musique qui me dézingue les oreilles !

--> Pratiques-tu l'équitation ?


----------



## jonson (21 Juin 2013)

Non.

Est-tu proche de la nature?


----------



## mistik (21 Juin 2013)

Oui, j'aime beaucoup la nature.

--> Que faire pour stopper ce déluge d'eau en France ?


----------



## jonson (21 Juin 2013)

Je connais quelques trucs de sorcellerie ou autre... si ça peut aier.  

Pourquoi? Fais pas beau chez toi?


----------



## mistik (21 Juin 2013)

Mitigé surtout avec ces rayons de lune qui nous empêchent de bien voir le soleil caché en nous camouflant la journée qui s'étreint de chagrin.

--> Es-tu un fanatique du hollandisme présidentiel ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Juin 2013)

Hollande ? Hahaha 

Tu utilises quel Mac OS X ?


----------



## jonson (22 Juin 2013)

OS X Version 10.8.4

Utilises-tu la fonction Tableau de bord du forum?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2013)

Oui.

Tu donnes des coups de boule ?


----------



## LeProf (22 Juin 2013)

Oui

Aimes-tu le chocolat ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2013)

Non.

Tu portes des foulards ?


----------



## mistik (22 Juin 2013)

Non, je ne suis pas apparenté à Laden (pas la machine à laver le linge) mais Ben (la machine à laver les cerveaux).

--> As-tu déjà lu _Le Horla_ ?


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Juin 2013)

Non.

Lis tu beaucoup de livres ?


----------



## LeProf (23 Juin 2013)

Oui.

Quel est ton genre littéraire préféré ?


----------



## mistik (23 Juin 2013)

La science fiction.

--> Quel est ton poète préféré ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Juin 2013)

Je n'aime pas la poésie, je n'ai pas de poète préféré. 

Tu écoutes quoi comme style de musique ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2013)

Rap, musique classique, jazz et chanson française.

Tu oublies vite certaines choses importantes ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Juin 2013)

C'est quoi ta question déjà ?  Oui, j'ai souvent des trous de mémoire.

Tu as une bonne mémoire visuelle ?


----------



## mistik (23 Juin 2013)

Ben euh ...

--> Manges-tu du poisson pour améliorer ta mémoire ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2013)

Oui mais pas pour ça uniquement.

Tu as ton permis de conduire ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Juin 2013)

Je le saurai demain.

Tu travailles dans quel domaine ?


----------



## LeProf (24 Juin 2013)

l'éducation 

Tes achats sont réfléchis ou compulsifs ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (24 Juin 2013)

ça dépend du type d'achat. J'ai parfois fais des cadeaux compulsifs et certains achats sont peut-être plus rationalisés que réfléchis. ^^

Quoi de prévu pour la semaine?


----------



## LeProf (24 Juin 2013)

Rangement et nettoyage des ateliers de technologie ^^

Quelle est ta future destination pour les vacances ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Juin 2013)

le Doubs... 


tu connais ?


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Juin 2013)

Non, dans le Doubs, je m'abstiens...

Tu as combien dans ta poche là, maintenant ?


----------



## LeProf (24 Juin 2013)

0 .

es-tu au travail ou à la maison ?


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Juin 2013)

Les deux mon capitaine !

Tu aimerais ?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Juin 2013)

Ca dépend tu veux que j'aime quoi ?

As tu déjà vu le loup ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Juin 2013)

oui à la Chauds de Fonds j'allais souvent dans un parc animalier ou il y a des loups.


mais c'est bien de ça que tu parles ?


----------



## LeProf (24 Juin 2013)

J'ai un doute...

Quel était sa couleur ? (au loup )


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Juin 2013)

Ca dépend....

Mais le loup,  l'as tu aimé ?


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Juin 2013)

Moi c'est la louve que j'ai vu, et j'ai beaucoup aimé... :love:

À quel âge as-tu vu le loup (la louve) pour la première fois ?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Juin 2013)

Je sais plus 14 ou 15 ans.

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2013)

16 ans.

Tu as une grande confiance en toi ?


----------



## Herogei (24 Juin 2013)

Non vraiment pas 


Quel est ton jus de fruits préféré ?


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Juin 2013)

Le planteur


Derrière trois personnages A, B et C se cachent les dieux Vrai, Faux et Aléatoire. Vrai répond toujours la vérité, Faux répond toujours le contraire de la vérité, et Aléatoire choisit ses réponses au hasard. Votre tâche est de dévoiler les identités de A, B et C en ne posant uniquement que trois questions dont la réponse est vrai ou faux ; chaque question ne peut être posée qu'à un seul dieu. Les dieux comprennent le français mais ils répondront à vos questions dans leur propre langue, c'est-à-dire par da et ja. Vous ne savez pas à quoi ceux-ci correspondent.

Vous pouvez interroger un dieu plusieurs fois (et alors un dieu ne sera pas du tout questionné).
La deuxième question et à qui s'adresse celle-ci peut dépendre de la réponse à la première question. De même pour le choix de la troisième.
Aléatoire peut être considéré comme décidant ses réponses à toute question vrai-faux par un jet à pile ou face : si la pièce tombe sur face, il dira da ; si elle tombe sur pile, ja

Donc A = ?
Donc B = ?
Donc C = ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Juin 2013)

Donc A = *W*
Donc B = *T*
Donc C = *F*
... Je n'en ai aucune idée 

Tu sais comment répondre à cette énigme ?


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Juin 2013)

Étape 1 : Demander à B, « Si je vous demandais Est-ce que A est Aléatoire ?, répondriez-vous ja ? ». Si B répond ja, alors ou B est Aléatoire (et a répondu au hasard), ou B n'est pas Aléatoire, et sa réponse indique que A l'est. Dans les deux cas, C n'est pas aléatoire. Si B répond da, alors B est Aléatoire, ou sa réponse indique que A n'est pas Aléatoire ; dans les deux cas, A n'est pas Aléatoire.
Étape 2 : Demander au dieu identifié comme non aléatoire à l'étape 1 (A ou C) : « Si je vous demandais Êtes-vous Vrai, répondriez-vous ja ? ». Comme il n'est pas Aléatoire, s'il répond ja, il est Vrai et sinon il est Faux.
Étape 3 : Demander au même dieu : « Si je vous demandais Est-ce que B est Aléatoire ?, répondriez-vous ja ? ». Selon que ce dieu est Vrai ou Faux, on en déduit si B est Aléatoire ou non puis on finit par élimination.
:rateau:

Crois-tu au dieu aléatoire ?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Juin 2013)

C'est quoi ?

La vie selon le cycle de la lune est difficile envisages tu de t'y plier quand même ?


----------



## mistik (24 Juin 2013)

Oui et même en quatre s'il le faut ! 

--> Aimes-tu l'esprit barbecue ?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Juin 2013)

Oui, du boeuf et de la bière ouais......:love:


Aimes tu l'esprit coincé ?


----------



## mistik (24 Juin 2013)

Yé né sé pô !

--> Kézako ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2013)

No lo sé.

Es-tu parano ?


----------



## mistik (24 Juin 2013)

Oui à _donf_ ! C'est la raison pour laquelle, j'ai jeté tous mes ordis, smartphones et autres instruments électroniques de peur d'être espionné par les Etas-Unis et notre petit dernier Prism ! 

--> D'ailleurs est-ce que _Prism_-unique ?


----------



## jonson (24 Juin 2013)

Il me semble que oui, puisqu'il n'a besoin de te localiser qu'une _unique_ fois, pour que tu sois à jamais _Prism_onnier de sa toile.

Tu lis des journaux papiers?


----------



## mistik (24 Juin 2013)

Oui ... les prospectus ! 

--> Lis-tu de grands écrivains ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2013)

Le Soir.

Tu lis quoi comme magazine ?


----------



## jonson (24 Juin 2013)

Des magazines qui traitent de l'actualité _Défense et stratégie._

Tu sais danser le gangnamstyle?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2013)

Oui malheureusement.

Tu joues au Scrabble ?


----------



## jonson (24 Juin 2013)

J'ai fait une parti le week-end dernier avec les voisins.

Penses-tu qu'il y a de la vie ailleurs dans l'univers?


----------



## mistik (24 Juin 2013)

Les Anglais ont dit qu'il n'y avait pas d'extraterrestres !

--> Les Anglais sont-ils des terrestres extras ?


----------



## jonson (24 Juin 2013)

Non mais ils vivent tous sur une île, ce sont donc des iliens.

Mais pourquoi roulent-ils à gauche?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Juin 2013)

Parce qu'au Moyen-Âge, les chevaliers se déplaçaient à gauche pour mieux se défendre avec leur boucliers.

Tu es déjà allé dans l'hémisphère sud ?


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2013)

Non.

--> Es-tu déjà allé au Groenland ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Juin 2013)

Pas encore !

Connais-tu le Groland ?


----------



## Herogei (25 Juin 2013)

Oui biensur   

Olive & Tom ou Jeanne & Serge ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Juin 2013)

Olive et Tom.

Friandises préférées ?


----------



## Powerdom (25 Juin 2013)

les fruits secs.


tu vas suivre le tour de France à la télé ?


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2013)

Non ... comme dhabitude.

--> Vas-tu suivre des cours de cuisine ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2013)

J'aimerai bien.

Tu suis Wimbledon ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Juin 2013)

Non, seulement Roland Garros.

Tu suis le rugby ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2013)

Non.

Tu aimes qui comme humoristes ?


----------



## Powerdom (25 Juin 2013)

j'aime bien 120 secondes.


tu es abonné à un journal ou une revue ?


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Juin 2013)

Non, je prends tout à la librairie, je favorise le petit commerce de proximité...

Tu lis quoi comme mensuel, hebdo et quotidien papier ?


----------



## Powerdom (25 Juin 2013)

je lis le journal (l'est républicain) au boulot sinon uniquement sur le web.



tu as lu cette histoire de statue Egyptienne qui se déplace toute seule dans son armoire ?


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2013)

Non je n'avais pas lu cette histoire, mais j'en conclue qu'elle en avait marre de regarder la foule défiler devant elle et qu'elle souhaite retourner d'où elle vient. Rien de mal en soi.

--> Et toi, qu'en conclues-tu ?


----------



## jonson (25 Juin 2013)

Dans l'article un physicien propose une explication qui la route. Après je suis très friand de ce genre d'histoire. 

As-tu encore peur dans le noir?


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2013)

Enfant ... oui ... mais j'ai grandi quelque peu ... alors non aujourd'hui !

--> Peux-tu m'expliquer comment as-tu procédé pour te sortir d'une situation délicate professionnellement parlant ?


----------



## jonson (25 Juin 2013)

En restant moi même. Après un ou deux coup de boules, ça ne fait pas de mal. Au final je dirai que dans le monde du travail, faut savoir mener sa barque.

Mais qu'entends-tu par situation délicate?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2013)

Situation où tu joues ton confort ou ta vie ?

Tu aimes les fraises ?


----------



## jonson (25 Juin 2013)

J'aime les fraises. (A mon travail? Jouer mon confort ou ma vie? )


Fais chaud chez toi?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2013)

Non il fait froid.

Tu dors nu ?


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2013)

Dis donc ... de quoi je me mêle ... non, je ne dors pas nu ! 

--> Lorsque tu manges des tomates, enlèves-tu leur peau ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Juin 2013)

Non, je mange avec la peau.

Tu regardes beaucoup de vidéos sur Youtube ?


----------



## mistik (26 Juin 2013)

Ca dépend.

--> Es-tu gaucher ou droitier ?


----------



## LeProf (26 Juin 2013)

Droitier.

Est-ce important ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2013)

Pour certains oui.

Aimerais-tu être ambidextre ?


----------



## LeProf (26 Juin 2013)

Cela m'est égal.

Aujourd'hui c'est le début des soldes.... as-tu quelque chose en vue ?


----------



## mistik (26 Juin 2013)

Non.

--> Vas-tu faire les soldes en boutiques physiques ou en ligne ?


----------



## LeProf (26 Juin 2013)

Je ne fais pas les soldes pour les soldes ..... que ce soit en magasin ou en ligne.

Es-tu un drogué de la consommation ?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Juin 2013)

non. je consomme raisonnablement. enfin je crois.


Tu participes à une course à pieds, tu doubles le second. En quelle position arriveras-tu ?


----------



## LeProf (26 Juin 2013)

D'un point de vue linguistique, il me semble que ce n'est pas possible car si il y a un second c'est qu'il n'y a que 2 participants... sinon, il faudrait plutôt parler de deuxième 
Mais pour en revenir à ta question, si je double le deuxième, je deviens à mon tour deuxième 

Préfères-tu la course à pied ou la natation ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2013)

La course à pied.

Tu aimes porter des sandales ?


----------



## LeProf (26 Juin 2013)

A la maison et dans le jardin, je marche nu pied.

Es-tu engagé politiquement ou syndicalement ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2013)

Non et non, je n'ai pas encore trouver ce que je cherchais.

Tu discutes en marchant ?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Juin 2013)

Non, je pense. 


Si je te dis 42 tu me réponds ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2013)

James Worthy.

Tu es insouciant ?


----------



## jonson (26 Juin 2013)

Non, avec l'âge je me responsabilise.

T'as quel âge en fait?


----------



## mistik (27 Juin 2013)

En fait ... quand arrive mon anniversaire, j'ai tendance à vouloir me rajeunir ... en fête !

--> Quel est ton joueur de tennis préféré ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Juin 2013)

Je préfère les joueuses  Maria Kirilenlo :love:

Ça fait combien de temps que tu es sur Mac ?


----------



## LeProf (27 Juin 2013)

Depuis 2004 avec les premiers processeurs intel (dépendance à certains logiciels PC pour le boulot oblige).

Quel est le dernier produit High Tech que tu as acheté ?


----------



## mistik (27 Juin 2013)

Un smartphone android.

--> Quel est ton dernier achat sur internet ?


----------



## Herogei (27 Juin 2013)

Un mac book pro 13 " Retina  

Que s'est-il passé d'imprévisible ce matin dans ta vie ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2013)

Je me suis réveillé tard pour une fois.

Tu te sens vite fatiguer ?


----------



## LeProf (27 Juin 2013)

Ca dépend pour quoi.

Quel est ton cinéaste préféré ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2013)

Martin Scorcese.

Quel est ton acteur favori ?


----------



## jonson (27 Juin 2013)

Lino Ventura, mais il est mort. 

Rouge, rosé, ou blanc?


----------



## LeProf (27 Juin 2013)

Rouge

Gin ou Whisky ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2013)

Whisky.

Tu aimes le théâtre ?


----------



## jonson (27 Juin 2013)

Je n'ai rien contre.

Tu manges souvent des frites?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2013)

Non pas souvent.

Tu vas suivre la draft NBA cette nuit ?


----------



## LeProf (27 Juin 2013)

Non.

Tu es parti pour rester longtemps éveillé cette nuit, non ?


----------



## jonson (27 Juin 2013)

Non je vais me coucher.

Et toi?


----------



## mistik (27 Juin 2013)

Bientôt.

--> Interpréteras-tu tes rêves à ton réveil ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Juin 2013)

J'essaie déjà de m'en souvenir !

As-tu lu les bouquins de Freud sur les rêves ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Juin 2013)

Non, je n'aime pas me prendre la tête.

Ta série préférée ?


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Juin 2013)

la bibliothèque verte :rateau:

Si tu étais impuni, tu tuerais qui, là maintenant ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (28 Juin 2013)

Bah un politicien ^^


Et tu serais quel politicien impuni?

edit:
Oups j'ai raté la question ^^
Pas vu le verbe tuer. Mais je maintiens ^^


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2013)

Chirac.

Tu aimes te coucher dans l'herbe ?


----------



## jonson (28 Juin 2013)

Oui, ça me rappelle mon enfance.

Aimes-tu la vitesse?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Juin 2013)

Oui.

Tu as peur de quoi ?


----------



## jonson (28 Juin 2013)

Qu'on fasse du mal à mes proches.

Pendant combien de temps peux-tu rester sans respirer?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2013)

10 secondes environ.

Tu aimes faire la cuisine ?


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Juin 2013)

oui, de façon simple
manger est-il une perte de temps ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2013)

Non c'est un plaisir.

Tu envie de te souvenir de tes rêves ?


----------



## mistik (28 Juin 2013)

En tout cas pas de mes cauchemars !

--> Aimes-tu l'été, assister à des représentations cinématographiques en plein air ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Juin 2013)

Absolument pas ! Je préfère regarder les films en salle !

Tu as quoi comme Mac ?


----------



## jonson (29 Juin 2013)

MacBook Pro classique 15" mi-2012. Plus de détails dans ma signature.

Et toi, que bécane as-tu?


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Juin 2013)

iMac travail, iMac maison
est-ce bon de passer beaucoup de temps devant son ordinateur ?


----------



## mistik (29 Juin 2013)

Non, trois fois non ... mais bon pour ceux dont c'est le métier (développeurs et autres) ...

--> Manges-tu des raviolis à midi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Juin 2013)

Non.

Vas tu suivre le Tour de France qui débute ce jour ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (29 Juin 2013)

Non.

As tu regardé les 24h du Mans (même partiellement hein, faut dormir  ) ?


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Juin 2013)

Oui.

Que fais tu comme sport ?


----------



## jonson (29 Juin 2013)

En ce moment surtout du sport collectif.

Tu vas à la plage cet après-midi?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2013)

Je suis loin de la plage et puis il fait froid.

Tu bronzes vite ?


----------



## jonson (29 Juin 2013)

Oui et de manière très naturel, pas de besoin de crème.

Apéro ce soir?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2013)

Non fini ça.

Tu fumes ?


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Juin 2013)

Non.

Feras tu la fête cet été ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2013)

Non.

Tu aimes faire des emplettes ?


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Juin 2013)

Non, mais bien obligé, parfois...

Tu fais des rêves érotiques ?


----------



## jonson (29 Juin 2013)

J'aime avoir de beaux habits, même si je suis pas un canon. Mais faire les emplettes, c'est vraiment pas ma tasse de thé.

Tu chausses du combien?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2013)

46

Tu mesures combien ?


----------



## jonson (29 Juin 2013)

176cm.

T'es du genre fourmi ou cigale?


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Juin 2013)

fourmi prodigue
A quoi es-tu attaché ?


----------



## jonson (29 Juin 2013)

Ma famille avant tout.

Pourrais-tu mourir par amour?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2013)

Je ne sais pas, peut-être oui.

Tu pourrais vivre dans la rue ?


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Juin 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu pourrais vivre dans la rue ?



non, mais ma question passée à la trappe plus haut c'est...


Fais-tu des rêves érotiques ?


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Juin 2013)

Oui, plein :rose:


As tu des fantasmes ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2013)

Bien sûr.

Tu prends des vitamines ?


----------



## jonson (29 Juin 2013)

Non.

Aimes-tu le poisson?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2013)

Oui.

Tu aimes faire de la voile ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Juin 2013)

Je n'en ai jamais fait, mais j'aimerai bien apprendre !

Tu es déjà allé à un concert ?


----------



## mistik (30 Juin 2013)

Oui.

--> Es-tu déjà allé à *la chasse aux papillons* ?


----------



## jonson (30 Juin 2013)

Non.

Connais-tu quelqu'un qui s'appelle Louis?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Juin 2013)

Oui.

Tu as une collection de DVD ou de Bluray ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2013)

DVD.

Tu vas prendre la PS4, la Xbox One ou bien rien ?


----------



## jonson (30 Juin 2013)

Pour l'instant rien, je vais garder ma xbox 360.

T'as vu quel film récemment au cinéma?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2013)

Amour.

Tu as une idée d'un bon film dans le genre thriller ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Juin 2013)

Usual Suspect.

Quel sera le prochain film que tu iras voir au cinéma ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2013)

MUD.

Tu vas souvent à des manifestations ?


----------



## mistik (30 Juin 2013)

Non.

--> Vas-tu regarder un film ce soir ou lire un livre ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2013)

Rien de prévu.

Tu joues à la pétanque ?


----------



## jonson (30 Juin 2013)

ça m'arrive.

Tu utilises quel navigateur web?


----------



## mistik (30 Juin 2013)

Firefox.

--> Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2013)

Safari.

Quel est ton client mail ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Juillet 2013)

Apple.

Que fais tu tous les soirs ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Juillet 2013)

Je dors

La semaine commence bien ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Juillet 2013)

Elle commence....

Quand pars tu en vacances ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2013)

Je ne sais pas encore.

Tu suis la F1 ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Juillet 2013)

Oui.

Quel temps ce matin chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2013)

Froid mais ensoleillé.

Tu aimes faire le ménage ?


----------



## mistik (1 Juillet 2013)

Bof ... faut le faire ...

--> Aimes-tu cuisiner de bons petits plats ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Juillet 2013)

Je ne sais pas cuisiner.

Que préfères tu boire en mangeant ?


----------



## mistik (1 Juillet 2013)

Des sodas, car j'aime mes courbes ! 

--> Où pars-tu cet été ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2013)

À la mer.

Tu aimerais aller où pour te ressourcer ?


----------



## jonson (1 Juillet 2013)

Là où le silence se trouve.

Tu fais quoi pour garder la forme?


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Juillet 2013)

Je goute le silence de l'esprit et du corps
être en forme est-ce suffisant ?


----------



## jonson (1 Juillet 2013)

La santé avant tout, néanmoins la paix de l'esprit est salutaire.

Qu'est-ce-qui t'énerves le plus?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2013)

L'indifférence.

Tu préfères la douche ou un bain ?


----------



## jonson (1 Juillet 2013)

La douche, c'est plus rentable.

Plutôt gel douche ou savon?


----------



## mistik (1 Juillet 2013)

Les deux !

--> Conduis-tu chaque jour ta voiture pour aller au boulot ou utilises-tu un autre moyen de locomotion ?


----------



## jonson (1 Juillet 2013)

Chaque jour et ça me saoule.

Tu sais que la saison 8 de Dexter vient de débuter?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Juillet 2013)

Oui, je l'ai regardé en dinant  

Tu es allé voir quoi au ciné récemment ?


----------



## jonson (1 Juillet 2013)

Maniac avec Elijah Wood, mais ça remonte au début d'année.

Les USA qui espionnent l'U.E., c'est du rebut?


----------



## mistik (1 Juillet 2013)

C'est du réchauffé de journaleux en mal d'inspiration, cela a toujours existé et existera toujours de part et d'autre de l'Atlantique d'ailleurs !

--> Boursicotes-tu ?


----------



## jonson (1 Juillet 2013)

Pas le moins du monde. je ne joue jamais l'argent.

Si tu pouvais devenir quelqu'un d'autre, tu serais qui?


----------



## mistik (1 Juillet 2013)

Superman.

--> Que fais-tu pour garder ... la femme ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2013)

Je n'en ai pas mais je dirais de ne pas la trahir.

Tu lis avant de dormir ?


----------



## mistik (1 Juillet 2013)

Non car à cause de toi je suis obligé de te répondre pour la énième fois sur ce fofo ! 

--> T'arrive-t-il parfois de noyer ton chagrin dans de lalcool ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2013)

Plus maintenant.

Tu bois des jus de fruit ?


----------



## mistik (2 Juillet 2013)

Pas ce soir.

--> Est-ce que tu ris et est-ce que tu pètes en faisant de la trompette sur ton séant aux WC ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Juillet 2013)

oui !

ton dessert préféré ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2013)

Un merveilleux.

Ta confiture favorite ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Juillet 2013)

Le Nutella, ça compte ?

Pain au chocolat, chausson au pomme, pain aux raisins ou croissant ?


----------



## jonson (2 Juillet 2013)

Les quatre en même temps.

A part tes enfants et ta femme ou mari(si tu en as), à qui tiens-tu le plus?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2013)

À ma mère.

Tu penses souvent à ton avenir ?


----------



## mistik (2 Juillet 2013)

Oui mais à travers ma boule de cristal ! 

--> Et toi ?


----------



## jonson (2 Juillet 2013)

Seulement entre 8H07 et 8H08, après je suis fatigué.

Pourquoi tu t'entêtes à répondre à toutes ces questions?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Juillet 2013)

je crois que cela devient addictif à force...


Qui est maillot jaune ce soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2013)

Gerrans.

Tu t'endors pas devant ?


----------



## mistik (2 Juillet 2013)

Non, je ne m'endors pas devant le maillot jaune car je suis assez loin de lui ... 

--> D'ailleurs, quel intérêt aurais-je à m'endormir devant le maillot jaune ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2013)

Ça doit fatiguer les yeux.

Ta couleur favorite ?


----------



## mistik (3 Juillet 2013)

Le bleu pas le jaune !

--> En sus de mon iP4S, j'ai acquis un smartphone Wiko modèle Cink Slim. La particularité de cette marque française (mais dont les éléments sont assemblés en Chine) est de comporter deux emplacements pour ... 2 cartes sim. Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Juillet 2013)

Heu, une carte Sim Sam Suffit ! Mais disons que le besoin peut exister, une Sim pour Maman et une Sim pour maîtresse :love:

Es-tu satisfait de ton FAI ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2013)

Oui.

Tu téléphones beaucoup ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Juillet 2013)

Non.

Tu consommes beaucoup de Data?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2013)

Non.

Tu es sur Twitter ?


----------



## mistik (3 Juillet 2013)

Non.

--> Es-tu sur Facebook ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2013)

Plus maintenant.

Tu customizes ton iPhone ?


----------



## mistik (3 Juillet 2013)

Non et d'ailleurs c'est un peu difficile softwarement parlant en revanche physiquement parlant c'est possible notamment grâce à une coque.

--> De quelle couleur est ta voiture ?


----------



## jonson (3 Juillet 2013)

Grise.

T'as déjà fait de le voile?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2013)

Non jamais.

Tu joues sur ton Mac ?


----------



## jonson (3 Juillet 2013)

Oui.

Tu connais l'émulateur MAME?


----------



## mistik (3 Juillet 2013)

Nom.

--> Que penses-tu de la deuxième révolution égyptienne ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2013)

Que c'est la crise.

Tu utilises iCloud ?


----------



## mistik (3 Juillet 2013)

Très peu.

--> Prends-tu la poudre d'escampette face à une situation périlleuse ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2013)

Assez souvent.

Tu as peur de l'hôpital ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Juillet 2013)

Non, je bosse dans un hôpital cet été. 

Tu as eu un BlackBerry ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2013)

Non un iPhone.

Ta police favorite ?


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Juillet 2013)

Cinq-zero     
Ton feuilleton favori:rateau: ?


----------



## Powerdom (3 Juillet 2013)

le trône de fer


pourquoi quand quelqu'un tousse, on lui tape dans le dos ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2013)

Pour qu'il ne s'étouffe pas ?

Tu aimes les kebabs ?


----------



## mistik (3 Juillet 2013)

Non.

--> Aimes-tu participer aux barbecues parties ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2013)

Oui.

Tu t'endors facilement ?


----------



## mistik (3 Juillet 2013)

Oui.

--> Ronfles-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2013)

Oui.

Prends-tu de la tisane ?


----------



## jonson (3 Juillet 2013)

Non. 

Tu es droitier ou gaucher?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2013)

Droitier.

Tu as une belle écriture ?


----------



## mistik (3 Juillet 2013)

Non.

--> Bois-tu du café ou du thé le matin ?


----------



## jonson (3 Juillet 2013)

Du thé, mais pas tout les matins.

combien de sucre dans ton café?


----------



## mistik (3 Juillet 2013)

Un ... édulcorant à base de stévia.

--> Manges-tu des raviol*e*s ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2013)

Non.

Tu aimes les cornichons ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Juillet 2013)

Oui, à petite dose.

Tu joues au poker ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2013)

Non jamais.

Tu dépenses beaucoup d'argent ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Juillet 2013)

Non, j'essaie e de contrôler mes dépenses, mais quand je dépense, je dépense beaucoup d'un coup.

Tu dors à quelle heure ?


----------



## mistik (3 Juillet 2013)

En tout cas pas maintenant ! 

--> A quelle heure te lèves-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2013)

8H.

Tu préfères l'eau pétillante ou plate ?


----------



## mistik (3 Juillet 2013)

Plate car c'est moins lourd et plus facile à transporter dans ses bagages qu'une qui pétille et qui pourrait par le bruit qu'elle occasionne attirer l'attention des douaniers !!! 

--> Préfères-tu le vin à la bière ou l'inverse l'été ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2013)

Je ne bois plus d'alcool mais avant la bière.

Tu portes la barbe ?


----------



## mistik (3 Juillet 2013)

Non car cela fait longtemps que je l'ai laissée dans un coin. 

--> Portes-tu un chapeau au quotidien ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Juillet 2013)

Non, une casquette de temps en temps.

Ciel bleu chez toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Juillet 2013)

Il arrive...................

Que fais tu de tes journées en ce moment ?


----------



## mistik (4 Juillet 2013)

Je bosse ...

--> ... pas toi ?


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Juillet 2013)

En plein dedans !
Mais bon les jours paraissent plus agréables, crois-tu pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2013)

Si je le pense.

Tu aimes les pommes d'amour ?


----------



## mistik (4 Juillet 2013)

Non mon amour ... 

--> As-tu déjà tenté de fumer le calumet de la paix avec ton pire ennemi ?


----------



## jonson (4 Juillet 2013)

Non, je ne suis pas assez tolérant pour ça.

Qui est maillot jaune ce soir?


----------



## mistik (4 Juillet 2013)

Cela m'importe peu.

--> Qu'elle était l'unité monétaire sous la Rome antique ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2013)

Denier.

C'est quoi ton ordinateur principal ?


----------



## jonson (4 Juillet 2013)

Un macbook pro.

As-tu déjà couru un marathon?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2013)

Non jamais.

Tu manges quoi ce soir (pour me faire saliver) ?


----------



## jonson (4 Juillet 2013)

Un rougail saucisse avec du piment de chez moi.

Est-ce-que ça te fais saliver?


----------



## mistik (4 Juillet 2013)

Pas du tout ... désolé si je te fâche ... mais alors pas du tout !

--> Que regardes-tu à la télévision ce soir ?


----------



## jonson (4 Juillet 2013)

Je ne regarde plus vraiment la télévision. Je te rassure tu ne me vexes pas du tout, les goûts et les couleurs ne se discutent pas.

Es-tu du genre à regarder les chaines musicales à la télévision?


----------



## mistik (4 Juillet 2013)

Pas du tout.

--> As-tu peur des requins ?


----------



## jonson (4 Juillet 2013)

Non.

Est-ce-que des vacances ensoleillées t'attendent?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2013)

Non malheureusement.

Tu prends des bains de soleil ?


----------



## jonson (4 Juillet 2013)

Tout les jours, fais beau en ce moment à Toulon.

Trouves-tu la vie injuste?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2013)

Souvent oui, surtout pour moi en ce moment.

Tu as des lueurs d'espoir ?


----------



## jonson (4 Juillet 2013)

J'essai d'en trouver. Mais mon leitmotiv reste mes enfants.

Dure journée?


----------



## mistik (4 Juillet 2013)

Heureusement pour moi ... non !

--> Que penses-tu de la deuxième révolution réussie semble-t-il en Egypte ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2013)

Tant mieux pour ce pays je l'espère.

Tu regardes un film ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (4 Juillet 2013)

Non.

--> Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2013)

Oui Wall Street : L'argent ne dort jamais.

Tu donnes de l'argent aux SDF ?


----------



## mistik (5 Juillet 2013)

Oui cela m'arrive.

--> Penses-tu partir pour tes vacances sur une exoplanète ?


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Juillet 2013)

Sur une exoplanète avec un exosquelette, non !
Pourquoi les vacances ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Juillet 2013)

Parce que c'est bien !

Es-tu épanoui à ton travail ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2013)

Non pas vraiment.

Tu aimes bouquiner ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (5 Juillet 2013)

oh ça oui!

Cinéphile?


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Juillet 2013)

Moyennement, moins que plus jeune, je trouve que la qualité baisse

Tu ne serais pas un peu dépressif ?


----------



## jonson (5 Juillet 2013)

Pas du tout.

As-tu déjà eu le coup de foudre?


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Juillet 2013)

Oui, et j'ai eu du bol ça a marché, mais un an seulement, ya longtemps bouhouhou...

Tu as combien de vrais potes et potesses ?


----------



## vovaisdead (5 Juillet 2013)

Aucun. Je les ai tous mangés.


Donald ou Mickey ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2013)

Donald.

Ton chocolat favori ?


----------



## mistik (6 Juillet 2013)

Le noir.

--> Quel est ton vin préféré ?


----------



## jonson (6 Juillet 2013)

Celui qui fait tourner la tête.

Le programme de ton samedi?


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Juillet 2013)

Sortie en bateau à voile cet aprem

La vitesse la plus rapide à laquelle tu sois allé, quel que soit le support ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Juillet 2013)

Moi au volant c'est en voiture. 225. (circuit de montlhléry invitation constructeur)


tu vois la vie en grand ?


----------



## jonson (6 Juillet 2013)

Toujours en grand.

Depuis combien de temps es-tu avec ta(ton) bien aimé(e)?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2013)

26 ans.

Tu as une bonne vitesse de téléchargement ?


----------



## jonson (6 Juillet 2013)

Je ne m'en plains pas, mais si on peut toujours mieux faire.

Es-tu passé à la fibre optique?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2013)

Non en VDSL2.

Tu es chez quel FAI ?


----------



## jonson (6 Juillet 2013)

Orange pour être original. 

Tu penses quoi d'eux?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2013)

Je ne connais pas, je suis chez Belgacom en Belgique.

Tu écoutes quoi en ce moment ?


----------



## jonson (6 Juillet 2013)

Le dernier Pink.

Tu joues a des jeux de combats en 2D, style Street fighter?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2013)

Oui !

Tu aimes "Il était une fois ... la vie" ?


----------



## jonson (6 Juillet 2013)

Un dessin animé des années 90 ou 80 je ne sais plus, j'aimais toute la série des "il était une fois...". D'ailleurs le générique de "Il était une fois l'homme" est très marquant et fini sur cette phrase: "ET LA TERRE FUT".

Tu joues sur quel plateforme: xbox, PS3 ou Mac?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2013)

360.

Tu joues sur iPhone/iPad ?


----------



## jonson (6 Juillet 2013)

Je n'en ai pas. 

Tu aimes les glaces quand il fait chaud?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2013)

Oui les sorbets surtout.

Ton parfum favori ?


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Juillet 2013)

pruneaux à l'armagnac, à défaut rhum raisins  Huuuuum !:rateau:
et quel gateau à la crème ?


----------



## jonson (6 Juillet 2013)

Une forêt noire.

Tu sais skier?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2013)

Non.

Ton prochain achat ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Juillet 2013)

Une montre.

Tu gagnes bien ta vie ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2013)

Non.

Tu vis chez tes parents ?


----------



## mistik (6 Juillet 2013)

Non.

--> Es-tu un libre penseur ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2013)

Plus ou moins.

Es-tu libre de tes mouvements ?


----------



## mistik (6 Juillet 2013)

N'étant pas un détenu ... donc oui je suis libre de mes mouvements !

--> Aimes-tu les sauces piquantes pour accompagner différents mets et variés ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2013)

J'adore ça !

Tu préfères la moutarde douce ou piquante ?


----------



## mistik (6 Juillet 2013)

La douce mon cher ami, comme la douceur d'un baiser de femme ...

--> Soutiens-tu le mouvement des "Indignés" ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2013)

Non.

Tu aimes les Haïku ?


----------



## mistik (6 Juillet 2013)

Je ne connais pas ce genre de poésies.

--> Pratiques-tu l'aïkido ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2013)

Non.

Tu joues encore sur des vieilles consoles ?


----------



## jonson (7 Juillet 2013)

Malheureusement non.

Quand est-ce-que tu prends tes vacances?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juillet 2013)

Jy suis depuis vendredi 


Tu as connu les connexions en 33k après 22 heures pour éviter les coûts exhorbitants de France telecom ?


----------



## jonson (7 Juillet 2013)

Non, je n'avais internet à cette époque.

C'est quoi le menu pour ce déjeuner dominical?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2013)

Ce fut un feuilleté aux raisins.

Tu prendras une glace cette après-midi ?


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Juillet 2013)

C'est fait effectivement avec fraises et framboises au sirop
le plaisir gustatif participe-t-il au réchauffement de la planète ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2013)

Aucune idée.

Tu aimes le thé glacé ?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juillet 2013)

ni glacé, ni chaud


tu crois, qu'une personne prenant son temps, pourrait tracer un profil fidèle de chacun de nous en relevant les réponses de chacun qui figurent sur ce fil ?


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2013)

Avec l'aide de l'informatique ... oui !

--> Néanmoins, ne penses-tu pas que certains d'entre nous voire nous-mêmes mentons certaines fois en répondant faussement aux questions ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2013)

Moi non certains peut-être.

Tu crois aux fantômes ?


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2013)

Ni en Dieu, ni en Allah ni aux fantômes ni aux extraterrestres et malheureusement encore moins aux terrestres extras !

--> Le fait d'avoir acquis un Mac te fait-il manger des pommes ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2013)

Non.

Tu fuis la réalité ?


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2013)

J'aimerais bien ...

--> Fuis-tu tes responsabilités ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2013)

Souvent surtout dans les cas très compliqués.

Tu suis l'actualité politique internationale ?


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2013)

Oui.

--> Suis-tu les jolies femmes dans la rue ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2013)

Oui d'un regard discret.

Tu roules à vélo ?


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2013)

Non, je marche à pied.

--> Connais-tu un bon petit resto près de chez toi ?


----------



## jonson (7 Juillet 2013)

Oui, même plein.

Adepte des sorties restos?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2013)

Non pas trop.

Tu mitonnes de bons petits plats ?


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2013)

Ca m'arrive.

--> As-tu déjà gagné au Loto ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2013)

Jamais.

Tu aimes la randonnée ?


----------



## jonson (7 Juillet 2013)

Je n'ai rien contre.

Tu sais parler anglais?


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2013)

Je peux toujours essayer !

--> Parles-tu la langue de Goethe ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2013)

Non.

Tu as un accent ?


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2013)

Oui ... français 

--> As-tu un VTT ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2013)

Non.

As-tu une trottinette ?


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2013)

J'ai une nénette mais pas de trottinette, désolé ! 

--> Quel temps fera-t-il demain ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2013)

Chez moi chaud et ensoleillé 

Et par chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2013)

Normalement pareil ...

--> Que faire pour vivre mieux et le plus longtemps possible en bonne santé ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2013)

Manger sain, ne pas fumer, ne pas boire d'alcool ...

Tu veux vraiment vivre comme ça ?


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2013)

Rien de mieux que la vie monacal.

--> Es-tu d'accord pour faire un petit break cet été ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2013)

J'en ferais sans doute un.

Tu aimes la musique country ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Juillet 2013)

Quelques trucs, comme Willie Nelson...

T'es-tu baigné ce week-end ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2013)

Non.

Tu as beaucoup de mouches chez toi ?


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Juillet 2013)

Y en a, mais je ne les ai pas comptées

Ça veut dire quoi ton pseudo ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2013)

Mon prénom.

Tu utilises ton avatar sur les autres forums/sites ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Juillet 2013)

Nope.

Tu es en short et t-shirt ?


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Juillet 2013)

Yep !

Tu nettoies souvent ton clavier ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2013)

Deux fois par semaine.

Tu es quelqu'un de maniaque ?


----------



## jonson (8 Juillet 2013)

ça dépend des situations.

Es-tu possessif?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2013)

Oui.

Es-tu de nature dépressive ?


----------



## jonson (8 Juillet 2013)

Pas du tout.

Si il fallait ne garder qu'un seul et unique objet, avant d'évacuer le paquebot de croisière sur le point de couler, tu prendrais lequel?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2013)

Mon MacBook Air.

Tu fais encore la vaisselle à la main ?


----------



## mistik (8 Juillet 2013)

Oui.

--> Fais-tu encore les 400 coups ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2013)

Non plus trop.

Tu joues encore aux Lego ?


----------



## mistik (9 Juillet 2013)

Non, ni aux Playmobil et encore moins à la poupée d'ailleurs !

--> Es-tu en vacances ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Juillet 2013)

Pas encore !

Qu'y a t il dans ta tête ?


----------



## mistik (9 Juillet 2013)

Le vide, le néant !

--> Es-tu quelqu'un de Zen ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2013)

Non.

Tu as envie de quoi maintenant, tout de suite ?


----------



## mistik (9 Juillet 2013)

De sauter dans une piscine !

--> Qu'as-tu de prévu ce soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2013)

Une soirée cinéma.

Tu vas donner à manger aux canards ou pigeons ?


----------



## jonson (9 Juillet 2013)

ni l'un ni l'autre.

Tu vas à la pêche de temps en temps?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2013)

Jamais.

Tu vas à la chasse ?


----------



## mistik (9 Juillet 2013)

Jamais !

--> Es-tu d'accord avec cette affirmation :"on sait toujours comment on se lève mais jamais comment l'on se couchera " ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2013)

Oui.

Tu te sens fatigué ces temps-ci ?


----------



## jonson (9 Juillet 2013)

Enormément.

Tu fais quoi pour garder la forme?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2013)

Je prends des vitamines.

Tu fais des nuits blanches ?


----------



## jonson (9 Juillet 2013)

Je préférais éviter, trop fatigué après.

T'as mangé quoi ce soir?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2013)

Gratin d'aubergines

Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Juillet 2013)

Des pizzas.

Ta pizza préférée ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2013)

Margherita.

Ton légume favori ?


----------



## jonson (9 Juillet 2013)

J'aime tout les légumes, sauf les épinards.

Ton actrice favorite?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2013)

Jodie Foster.

Le dernier film que tu as vu ?


----------



## mistik (9 Juillet 2013)

Un film d'action.

--> Quel est ton acteur préféré ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2013)

Robert De Niro.

Ta dernière chanson écoutée ?


----------



## mistik (9 Juillet 2013)

Je ne m'en rappelle pas.

--> Quelle est ta couleur préférée ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2013)

Le blanc.

Tu portes des couleurs sombres ?


----------



## mistik (10 Juillet 2013)

Oui ... 666

--> Portes-tu un caleçon, un slip ou es-tu du genre révolutionnaire ... un sans culotte ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2013)

Un slip.

Tu portes des jeans ou des pantalons ?


----------



## mistik (10 Juillet 2013)

Des pantalons.

--> T'arrive-t-il de te grimer en femme ? :mouais:


----------



## thunderheart (10 Juillet 2013)

ça fait longtemps que ça ne m'est pas arrivé :love:

Aimes tu la Grimbergen ?


----------



## mistik (10 Juillet 2013)

Je ne sais ...

--> Aimes-tu suivre le Tour de France ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Juillet 2013)

Tous des drogués ! 

Attends tu le nouvel album des Babyshambles ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2013)

Non.

Tu portes des vêtements colorés ?


----------



## jonson (10 Juillet 2013)

ça m'arrive, oui.

As-tu déjà traie une vache laitière?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2013)

Non jamais.

Tu aimes le lait de chèvre ?


----------



## jonson (10 Juillet 2013)

Non pas trop.

Tu es sur mac depuis quand?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Juillet 2013)

J'ai eu mon premier Mac en 2008.

Tu as un iPod ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2013)

Oui.

Tu as une tablette ?


----------



## Santa-Pi (10 Juillet 2013)

Non

Crois tu qu'Apple va sortir un nouveau produit, comme une montre?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2013)

Oui je pense.

Tu vas l'acheter si elle sort ?


----------



## mistik (10 Juillet 2013)

Non.

--> Penses-tu fausser les résultats démontrant une baisse importante des ventes de PC en achetant un camion ( « _Quand les Etats-Unis étaient un pays rural, toutes les voitures  étaient des camions. Mais quand les populations ont commencé à migrer en  ville, les gens ont commencé à utiliser des voitures. Je pense que les  PC vont connaître le même destin que les camions : ils seront de moins  en moins utiles._ » dixit Steve Jobs) ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2013)

Non.

Tu bois des jus de fruits ?


----------



## mistik (11 Juillet 2013)

Oui.

--> Est-ce que le grand *C* de Corentin (alias) représente-t-il un large sourire, celui qu'il serait censé avoir dans la vie de tous les jours ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2013)

Non juste un logo minimaliste de la première lettre de mon prénom.

Tu aimes les boîtes de nuit ?


----------



## mistik (11 Juillet 2013)

Non, les boîtes la nuit j'ai du mal à les retrouver dans l'obscurité ! 

--> A quelle heure te couches-tu ?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Juillet 2013)

22:30 / 23:00


Tu sais ce qu'est le vert de gris ?


----------



## mistik (11 Juillet 2013)

La Wehrmacht !

--> Quelle était la couleur du drapeau national français à l'époque de l'Ancien Régime ?


----------



## jonson (11 Juillet 2013)

Je n'en sais rien. 

Que penses-tu de cette nouvelle console?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2013)

Intéressante mais j'attends la Xbox One.

Tu joues à quoi en ce moment ?


----------



## jonson (11 Juillet 2013)

Toujours au même jeu: SSF IV AE 

Prends-tu souvent le train?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2013)

Rarement.

Tu es un grand marcheur ?


----------



## jonson (11 Juillet 2013)

Il m'arrive de marcher à grand pas. 

Pour ou contre le champ de la marseillaise à l'école?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2013)

Contre.

Tu te laves souvent les mains ?


----------



## jonson (11 Juillet 2013)

Souvent oui.

Ne trouves-tu pas que tu passes trop de temps sur macg?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2013)

Oui c'est sûr.

Tu as déjà fait du bénévolat ?


----------



## jonson (11 Juillet 2013)

est-ce-que tenir un bureau de vote ça compte?

Tu t'es déjà rendu à Londres?


----------



## mistik (11 Juillet 2013)

Oui, il y a de cela très longtemps et la nourriture de ce que je me souviens c'est ... mdr !

--> As-tu un PERP, PERCO, PREFON, MADELIN ... pour ta retraite ... future ... en attendant tes ... 68 ans ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2013)

Non.

Tu as peur de vieillir ?


----------



## mistik (11 Juillet 2013)

Surtout peut être plus de mourir !

--> Crains-tu l'Apocalypse ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2013)

Non.

Tu as une grande famille ?


----------



## mistik (11 Juillet 2013)

... En tout cas ce que je sais c'est qu'elle rétrécit au lavage !

--> Manges-tu des _Lions_ ou préfères-tu les pommes ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2013)

Les pommes.

Tu rêves de voyager dans quel pays ?


----------



## mistik (11 Juillet 2013)

En Uchronie.

--> Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2013)

Italie.

Tu lis des livres de philosophie ?


----------



## jonson (12 Juillet 2013)

Non ça ne m'intéresse pas.

T'en connais toi, des gens qui mangent des insectes?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juillet 2013)

J'en connais oui, on en a parlé cette semaine.

Pourquoi les Marquisiens mangent les yeux et le coeur des poissons qu'ils viennent de pêcher ?


----------



## jonson (13 Juillet 2013)

Je le fait aussi et je trouve ça très bon.

Il n'y a plus personne sur ce fil ou quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2013)

Si moi.

Tu passes une bonne soirée ?


----------



## jonson (13 Juillet 2013)

Je suis rentré depuis deux heures maintenant. Je me sert un verre de rhum à l'instant. Donc oui, bonne soirée en perspective.

Et la tienne?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2013)

Bien bonne et un bon plat de spaghetti !

Tu fais quoi pour te détendre ?


----------



## jonson (13 Juillet 2013)

Je viens sur macg pour échanger avec des gens sympas. Sinon je le fait aussi dans la vrai vie. 

T'es sur livre de têtes?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2013)

Je ne connais pas.

Ton logo favori ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Juillet 2013)

Celui là :love:

Tu utilises quel service de messagerie gratuit ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2013)

Aucun.

Tu utilises un lanceur d'applications ?


----------



## jonson (13 Juillet 2013)

Non.

Et toi, tu en utilises un?


----------



## mistik (13 Juillet 2013)

Que nenni !

--> Que penses-tu de la quadrature du cercle ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2013)

Que c'est un problème à cette heure tardive.

Tu aimerais aller en Argentine ?


----------



## mistik (13 Juillet 2013)

Aimer une Argentine !

--> A quelle heure vas-tu te coucher ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2013)

Une heure.

Tu cherches souvent la petite bête ?


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Juillet 2013)

Oui, malheureusement.

Quand seras tu en vacances ?


----------



## mistik (14 Juillet 2013)

Je suis en vacances.

--> Où pars-tu ?


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Juillet 2013)

Maroc.

Tu es où ?


----------



## jonson (14 Juillet 2013)

Chez moi.

Tu fais quoi?


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Juillet 2013)

Je te réponds 

Que prévois tu pour cet après-midi ?


----------



## jonson (14 Juillet 2013)

Une sieste, je suis crevé.

Tu manges une glace quand il fait chaud?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2013)

Parfois mais je préfère simplement de l'eau.

Tu as vite mal à la tête ?


----------



## LeProf (14 Juillet 2013)

Non... cela m'arrive très peu.

Iras-tu voir le feu d'artifice ce soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2013)

Non.

Tu as bonne mémoire ?


----------



## mistik (14 Juillet 2013)

Oui ... d'_éléphant_ ... _man_ ! 

--> As-tu passé une bonne et belle journée ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2013)

Oui une bien belle journée.

Tu as peur de l'avion ?


----------



## mistik (14 Juillet 2013)

Oui s'il lui manque ses ailes, je n'y monterai pas de peur de le voir rouler tout le jour et toute la nuit sur l'autoroute  des vacances avant de le voir arriver à destination !

--> As-tu peur de tes propres réactions ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2013)

Souvent oui, je me trouve excessif.

Tu aimes dessiner ?


----------



## mistik (14 Juillet 2013)

Oui ... mon portrait ... mais me trouvant trop beau je n'ose pas me représenter de peur de me rater 

--> L'été, aimes-tu dormir à la belle étoile ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2013)

Non je suis frileux.

Tu portes des lunettes ?


----------



## mistik (14 Juillet 2013)

Non pas encore

--> Tonds-tu le jardin de ton vieux voisin ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2013)

Je n'ai pas de vieux voisin !

Rasage manuel ou électrique ?


----------



## mistik (14 Juillet 2013)

Electrique !

--> Lorsque ta femme t'enquiquine terriblement, penses-tu à découper en petits morceaux ta moitié ?


----------



## jonson (15 Juillet 2013)

J'y pense tout les jours, mais mon coeur ne me le pardonnerai pas.

As-tu vu le dernier Brad Pitt: World War Z?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2013)

Non.

Tu as vu Mud - Sur les rives du Mississippi ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juillet 2013)

Non,

aimes-tu et suis-tu la série "Commissaire Brunetti" ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2013)

Oui c'était pas mal hier soir.

Tu t'y connais en reggae ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juillet 2013)

Juste un peu, les classiques et quelques trucs un peu moins, mais je n'en écoute pas tous les jours.

Aimes-tu ces grands festivals estivaux ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2013)

Non je n'aime pas la foule.

Tu parles combien de langues ?


----------



## jonson (15 Juillet 2013)

Ma langue natale et le français, pour l'anglais, seulement à l'étranger.

Et toi?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Juillet 2013)

Le chinois, l'anglais et le français. J'ai des bases en allemand et en cantonais.

Tu es droitier ou gaucher ?


----------



## mistik (16 Juillet 2013)

Diestro amigo !

--> Es-tu de droite, de gauche, du centre, de l'extrême-droite, de l'extrême gauche, anarchiste, bonapartiste, ou te suffis-tu à toi-même sans avoir à compter sur un de ces commerciaux de la politique pour penser pour toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2013)

De gauche.

Tu mets combien d'oreillers ?


----------



## LeProf (16 Juillet 2013)

Un seul.

A l'achèvement de ta vie, qu'est-ce qui te ferait dire qu'elle a été pleinement réussie?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Juillet 2013)

Que je sois entouré d'amis et de famille. 


Tu prends le train régulièrement ?


----------



## LeProf (16 Juillet 2013)

Jamais.

Quel sport pratiques-tu de manière régulière ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juillet 2013)

Quelques pompes, de la réflexion et le lever de coude :love:

Tous des dopés dans le tour de france ?


----------



## mistik (16 Juillet 2013)

Sans doute il y en a pas mal, mais cela n'a-t-il pas toujours été le cas ... depuis 1903 (au départ on carburait au vin rouge puis peu à peu ...) ...

--> Que manges-tu ce midi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Juillet 2013)

J'ai mangé des pates et des haricots.

Tu sais utiliser PhotoShop ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2013)

Oui.

Tu es amoureux ?


----------



## Old Timer (16 Juillet 2013)

Tout les jours.

Le nom de ta dernière conquête?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2013)

Yasmine.

Tu es peureux ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Juillet 2013)

Une vraie chochotte !

Tu parles bien anglais ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2013)

Moyennement.

Tu es bon au football ?


----------



## mistik (16 Juillet 2013)

Nullissime !

--> Aimes-tu les chips ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2013)

Oui.

Tu as une grande bibliothèque par chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (16 Juillet 2013)

Elle est dans ma tête ... je suis un vrai mytho ! rétorqua Miss Tique 

--> Assis à une terrasse de café, aimes-tu mater les femmes dans la rue ? demanda Miss T*r*ique


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2013)

Oui.

Tu ressembles fort à tes parents ?


----------



## Old Timer (16 Juillet 2013)

Yessssssssssssssssssssss

Quel est ton passe-temps favori?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2013)

L'informatique.

Tu portes des casquettes ?


----------



## jonson (16 Juillet 2013)

Non un bachi.

Pourquoi tu restes toujours en mode invisible?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2013)

Euh c'est un choix ancien, l'option est présente alors je l'ai activée.

Tu fais de la moto ?


----------



## jonson (16 Juillet 2013)

Non.

Fais-tu de la photo?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2013)

Oui.

Tu vas beaucoup sur YouTube ?


----------



## jonson (16 Juillet 2013)

Pas tellement.

Changes ton desktop souvent?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2013)

Assez oui.

Et tes icônes tu les changes souvent ?


----------



## jonson (16 Juillet 2013)

Non pas beaucoup, je m'inspire surtout des images laissées sur le forum, les tiennes entre autres. 

Fais-tu du montage vidéo?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2013)

Non j'ai jamais rien pigé :rose:.

Tu es quelqu'un de souriant ?


----------



## mistik (16 Juillet 2013)

Ca va pas non et encore quoi ... que j'embrasse les gens dans la rue et que je saute dans les bras du premier venu. Non, monsieur trois fois non ! 

--> Qui fut surnommé en France le Prince Président ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2013)

Louis-Napoléon Bonaparte.

Es-tu violent ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Juillet 2013)

Non 


Rasoir électrique ou mécanique ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Juillet 2013)

Mécanique

Combien de lames ton rasoir ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Juillet 2013)

Un à trois et un autre à quatre. 


Tu as un compte twitter ?


----------



## mistik (17 Juillet 2013)

Non, mon compte en banque me pose suffisamment de soucis actuellement !

--> Qui était Charles Louis Napoléon Bonaparte futur Napoléon III par rapport à Napoléon Ier ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2013)

Neveu.

Tu aimes le pain de viande ?


----------



## mistik (17 Juillet 2013)

No lo sé ! ... puisque je ne le connais pas.

--> Pour quelle raison Jean-François Paul de Gondi, Cardinal de Retz, est particulièrement connu ?

*
*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2013)

Homme d'état.

Tu suis la bourse ?


----------



## mistik (17 Juillet 2013)

Oui, mais je tiens plus à la vie qu'à la bourse ! 

--> Manges-tu 5 fruits et légumes par jour ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2013)

Non mais 3 plutôt.

Tu as un Home cinema ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juillet 2013)

Non, pas de home cinema.


Tu préfères regarder la télé assis ou couché ?


----------



## mistik (17 Juillet 2013)

Ni l'un ni l'autre n'ayant pas de télé.

--> Aimes-tu lire des romans ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Juillet 2013)

Oui, je suis en train de relire Harry Potter, Game of Thrones, et Inferno de Dan Brown.

Est-ce que tu lis aussi plusieurs bouquins en même temps ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2013)

Non jamais.

Tu bois quoi comme bière ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Juillet 2013)

Principalement des bières d'abbaye : Leffe, Affligem ou Grimbergen.

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2013)

Pas de bière pour moi.

Tu portes quel parfum ?


----------



## jonson (17 Juillet 2013)

J'en ai plusieurs, ce matin: "_Terre d'Hermes_"

Fais-tu des gestes pour la planète?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2013)

Le tri sélectif.

Tu as mangé quoi ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (18 Juillet 2013)

Du ralouf avec de la salade et du comté puis du fromage blanc avec des fraises au sucre.

--> Quand pars-tu en vacances ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2013)

Le mois prochain.

Tu te poses beaucoup de questions sur toi même ?


----------



## mistik (18 Juillet 2013)

Oui, car il faut bien savoir que je suis un cas atypique !

--> Te brosses-tu les dents 3 fois par jour au moins ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2013)

2 fois par jour.

Tu utilises quoi comme dentifrice ?


----------



## Old Timer (18 Juillet 2013)

Colgate Sensitive Pro Relief


Va tu souvent chez le dentiste?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2013)

Rarement.

Et chez le coiffeur souvent ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Juillet 2013)

Tous les deux mois 1/2 environ.

Tu portes des lunettes ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2013)

Non.

Tu aimes le Coca ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Juillet 2013)

J'adore !

Pourquoi Corentin écrit en tout petit ?


----------



## mistik (18 Juillet 2013)

Parce que !

--> Comment amener la discorde ? ... par la manipulation ... voyez un peu : Pourquoi en veux-tu à Corentin ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2013)

Moi je m'en veux pas .

Tu fais des exercices de relaxation ?


----------



## mistik (18 Juillet 2013)

Actuellement, on en fait faire à la Miss Tique.

--> Hum, ça sent bon ... que prépares-tu ce soir ?


----------



## jonson (18 Juillet 2013)

Chippo et gratin de pomme de terre.

Et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2013)

Steak haché et ratatouille.

Tu bois quoi en mangeant ?


----------



## mistik (18 Juillet 2013)

Eau, soda, vin ... mais pas les trois en même temps ! 

--> Es-tu un religieux(se) convaincu(e) et convaincant(e) ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2013)

Non.

Tu aimes faire les boutiques ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Juillet 2013)

Seulement quand il y a peu de monde.

Tu es déjà allé au Parc d'Astérix ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2013)

Non jamais.

Tu prends plutôt des douches ou des bains ?


----------



## Lastrada (18 Juillet 2013)

Des bains-douches.

Tu t'entendais bien avec ta mère ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2013)

Je m'entends toujours bien.

Ton prochain gros achat ?


----------



## jonson (18 Juillet 2013)

Des lunettes pour lire tes messages en taille de police 1. 

Pourquoi sont-ils comme ça d'ailleurs?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2013)

Envie de minimalisme.

Tu prends de la tisane ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Juillet 2013)

Plutôt du thé.

Ne serions nous pas vendredi ?


----------



## Siciliano (19 Juillet 2013)

Exact ! 

Et vendredi, c'est... ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2013)

C'est permis.

Tu as déjà utilisé un Chromebook ?


----------



## Old Timer (19 Juillet 2013)

Pas encore.

Êtes-vous auditif ou visuel?


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Juillet 2013)

Visuel, mais aussi auditif 

Et tactile, es-tu tactile, hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2013)

Oui je le suis.

Tu utilises un GPS ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Juillet 2013)

Google Maps.

Tu sais faire des cocktail ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2013)

Oui.

Ton favori ?


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Juillet 2013)

Rhum agricole 5 cl, Curaçao, 2 cl, shweppes normal, 20 cl, c'est moi qui l'ai inventé, il n'a pas de nom, appelez-le cocktail Toum'aï

Et toi, tu inventes des choses ?


----------



## mistik (19 Juillet 2013)

Sans cesse je me réinvente très cher !

--> Depuis combien de mois/années es-tu inscris (pseudo et mot de passe) sur MacGé ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2013)

Bientôt 9 ans.

Tu supportes bien la chaleur ?


----------



## mistik (20 Juillet 2013)

Non et c'est bien pour cela que je préfères la fraîcheur de l'hiver à la chaleur de l'été !

--> Vas-tu te promener ce week-end ?


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Juillet 2013)

Oui, je vais partir en croisière avec mon petit bateau

Tu vomis ton quatre-heures en mer ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2013)

Non.

Tu as un toit ouvrant sur ta bagnole ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Juillet 2013)

Non, et sans clim ! On crève de chaud dedans ...

Tu as quoi comme voiture ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2013)

Une Suzuki Swift.

Tu joues d'un instrument ?


----------



## jonson (20 Juillet 2013)

Non pas du tout.

Pourquoi t'es revenu en taille de police standar?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2013)

Pour te faire parler .

Tu aimes les mitraillettes (sandwich) ?


----------



## jonson (20 Juillet 2013)

Je ne les connais pas.

Qu'est-ce-que c'est?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2013)

C'est ça.

Tu prends avec quelle sauce ?


----------



## mistik (20 Juillet 2013)

Aucune.

--> As-tu souvent pris des coups psychologiques dans ta vie ?


----------



## jonson (20 Juillet 2013)

A un moment j'ai dû sérieusement me remettre en question, sinon ça aurait été la banque-route assuré.

C'était quoi la peur de ta vie?


----------



## mistik (20 Juillet 2013)

Ne plus avoir de toit.

--> Quelle fut ta plus grande joie dans ta courte vie terrestre ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2013)

Une fête spéciale avec ma famille.

Qu'elle est ta plus grande peine ?


----------



## jonson (20 Juillet 2013)

De perdre un être aimé.

Niveau séduction, tu te situes comment(de 1 à 10)?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2013)

7.

Niveau santé tu te situes où (de 1 à 10) ?


----------



## jonson (20 Juillet 2013)

10000000000000000000.  :rateau: 

Et pourquoi tu t'es mis au mac?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2013)

Parce qu'en 2002 pour mon premier ordinateur mon père m'avait dit de prendre un Mac.

Que retiens-tu de la Belgique ?


----------



## mistik (20 Juillet 2013)

Les frites une fois !

--> Apprends-tu de tes propres erreurs ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2013)

Pas tout le temps malheureusement.

Tu fais un truc de chouette demain ?


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Juillet 2013)

Je pars en vacances

Veux-tu venir nourrir mes chats à la maison ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2013)

Si c'est pas trop loin pourquoi pas.

On peut se servir ?


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Juillet 2013)

Côte atlantique, ça ira ? Oui tu peux manger des croquettes, mais attention, quand y en n'a plus faut en racheter...

Tu es ami avec les chats ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2013)

Oui j'en ai deux moi-même.

Tu as un ou des chiens ?


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Juillet 2013)

Non, faudrait qu'ils ramassent leurs crottes eux-même.

Fais chaud ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2013)

Trop chaud oui.

Ton dernier film vu ?


----------



## jonson (21 Juillet 2013)

World war Z, pas mal au final.

L'as-tu vu?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2013)

Non.

Tu as une bonne descente ?


----------



## jonson (21 Juillet 2013)

Je m'emploie tout les jours à l'améliorer.

Pourquoi ne pas changer ton image dans le jeu du n° de post?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2013)

Parce que ça marche.

Tu suis les disciplines paralympique ?


----------



## jonson (21 Juillet 2013)

Non.

As-tu déjà assisté à une éclipse totale?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2013)

Oui en 1999 je crois.

Tu aimes dormir avec des animaux ?


----------



## mistik (21 Juillet 2013)

Ca m'est arrivé mais depuis je leur ai préféré ma femme.

--> Aimes-tu manger des M&M'S ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2013)

J'aime ça.

Quel est ton dessert préféré ?


----------



## jonson (22 Juillet 2013)

L'opéra.

En as-tu déjà mangé?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2013)

Non jamais mais ça a l'air bon.

Tu aimes ton prénom ?


----------



## jonson (22 Juillet 2013)

Oui, assez. D'ailleurs il est une arme de séduction.

As-tu des enfants?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2013)

Non.

Tu es propriétaire ?


----------



## jonson (22 Juillet 2013)

Pas encore.

Tu bosses pas demain?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2013)

Si demain matin.

Tu travailles à quelle heure toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Juillet 2013)

7h30, mais j'ai pris 2 jours de repos lundi et mardi 

Tu pars où en vacances ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2013)

À la mer du nord.

Tu préfères le sable ou les galets ?


----------



## mistik (22 Juillet 2013)

Le sable.

--> Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2013)

Les galets.

Tu fais du footing ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Juillet 2013)

Non

As-tu nagé ce week-end ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Juillet 2013)

non. 


l'enfant de Kate fille ou garçon ? (attention blaque de boot )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2013)

Garçon ?

Ton application Mac favorite ?


----------



## jonson (22 Juillet 2013)

iTunes...

Comment fais-tu pour être toujours présent sur le site?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2013)

Avec un navigateur web ça marche.

Tu manges quoi de bon ce soir ?


----------



## jonson (22 Juillet 2013)

Du saumon, c'est frais et délicieux.

Manges-tu suffisamment équilibré?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2013)

Oui.

Tu fais toi-même la cuisine ?


----------



## jonson (22 Juillet 2013)

Ma femme et moi se partageons cette tâche, même on se fait un petit resto de temps en temps.

Tu as quel âge?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2013)

26 ans.

Tu portes des costards ?


----------



## jonson (22 Juillet 2013)

Jamais porté.

T'es-tu déjà demandé si tu pouvais être quelqu'un de meilleur?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Juillet 2013)

Je le peux, mais je ne le veux pas.. On se fait avoir quand on est trop bon.

Quel est ton plus grand fantasme sexuel ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juillet 2013)

Faire l'amour avec une extra-terrestre extra dans ses dentelles métalliques

Que penses-tu de tout cette agitation autour du nouveau royal baby anglais ?


----------



## mistik (23 Juillet 2013)

Je m'en fous ... je suis un républicain ! 

--> Que fais-tu pour faire face à cette "vague" de canicule ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Juillet 2013)

Je reste sous la douche toute la journée !

Tu vas à la piscine ?


----------



## Powerdom (23 Juillet 2013)

non.


tu habites un département en alerte orange ?


----------



## mistik (23 Juillet 2013)

A l'Eden ... no lo sé !

--> Aimes-tu la tendance du hamac ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juillet 2013)

C'est sympa oui, mais en fait je m'en fous un peu

As-tu déjà dormi dans un hamac ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Juillet 2013)

Non, mais j'aimerai bien essayer.

Tu as déjà fait du kayak ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2013)

Non jamais.

Tu es "très famille" ?


----------



## jonson (23 Juillet 2013)

Oui plutôt.

Ton dernier album écouté?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2013)

La musique de NBA 2K13.

Tu aimes jouer au squash ?


----------



## jonson (23 Juillet 2013)

Jamais joué mais j'aimerais en faire.

C'est qui le nouveau prince de Belgique?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2013)

Laurent.

Tu aimes l'odeur d'essence ?


----------



## jonson (23 Juillet 2013)

Non j'execre.

Tu te souviens de ton premier baiser?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2013)

Oui j'étais tout petit.

Avec ou sans la langue le premier ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Juillet 2013)

Sans, j'avais trop peur qu'elle me morde 

Tu joues à des jeux sur ton Mac ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2013)

Non, je joue sur console.

Tu aimes danser ?


----------



## mistik (23 Juillet 2013)

Sans plus.

--> Aimes-tu notre société occidentale ou préférerais-tu la réformer brutalement en nettoyant cette put... d'aristocratie constituée d'énarques incapables de faire quoi que ce soit de positif pour notre pays ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2013)

Je préférerai un juste milieu.

Quel est ton principal objectif dans la vie ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juillet 2013)

Actuellement, celui de mon iPhone

Sommes-nous manipulés par les médias ?


----------



## mistik (24 Juillet 2013)

Evidemment et ce depuis que la presse existe ... parfois en bien ... bien souvent en mal.

--> Que comptes-tu faire de ton week-end qui s'approche ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2013)

Pas tous, certains oui sans doute.

Tu es bricoleur ?


----------



## mistik (24 Juillet 2013)

Non.

--> Que comptes-tu faire de ton week-end qui s'approche ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2013)

Profiter du soleil et lire un peu.

Tu ressembles physiquement à une personne connue ?


----------



## mistik (24 Juillet 2013)

Certes, Mistik ressemble très fortement à s'y méprendre à la Miss Tique ... web*-*ialement connu ! 

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2013)

Alain Deloin.

Tu aimes écrire ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Juillet 2013)

j'aimais...


dans les news de macgé de ce jour on trouve le nombre d'utilisateur de icloud. il est de combien ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2013)

320 millions.

Tu utilises OnyX ?


----------



## mistik (24 Juillet 2013)

Oui, _honni soit qui mal y pense _!

--> Es-tu un client assidu de banques en ligne ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2013)

Non pas du tout.

Tu fêtes encore ton anniversaire ?


----------



## mistik (24 Juillet 2013)

Non.

--> Es-tu un adepte des produits bios ?


----------



## jonson (24 Juillet 2013)

Pour certain oui.

As-tu un scanner chez toi?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2013)

Il est foutu malheureusement.

Ton CV est en couleur ou en noir et blanc ?


----------



## jonson (24 Juillet 2013)

ça fait longtemps que je n'en ai pas fait, mais la dernière fois il était en noir & blanc il me semble.

Joues-tu au texas hold-em poker?


----------



## mistik (24 Juillet 2013)

Non.

--> Pourquoi ... le faudrait-il pour ma santé mentale et physique ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2013)

Je ne pense pas.

Tu as une bonne détente ?


----------



## mistik (24 Juillet 2013)

Au tir à l'arc ... que je ne pratiques pas ... je ne le sais pas par conséquent ...

--> Que faire face à une voisine qui est très bruyante (parle haut et fort, jeu video à donf ... si ça ce n'est pas du vécu !) ?


----------



## jonson (24 Juillet 2013)

Une batte ou une hache, ou alors un bon coup! :rose:

Est-ce-qu'elle est bien roulée au moins?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2013)

Bof.

Quelles sont tes initiales ?


----------



## jonson (24 Juillet 2013)

FGM.

ET les tiennes?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2013)

CL.

Tu aimes les pulls marins ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Juillet 2013)

Pas du tout. 

Tu as beaucoup de cravates ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2013)

Aucune.

Tu portes une ceinture ?


----------



## Powerdom (25 Juillet 2013)

Toujours. 


Quelle chanteuse est surnommée "la lionne" ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2013)

Tina Turner.

Quel est ton plus vilain plaisir ?


----------



## Powerdom (25 Juillet 2013)

je n'ai pas de vilain plaisir. le plaisir est bon 


ta chanson du moment ?


----------



## mistik (25 Juillet 2013)

Aucune ... je ne suis pas très mélomane. 

--> Quelle est le film du moment et tout juste sorti au cinéma que tu me recommanderais ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2013)

Mud : Sur les rives du Mississippi.

Quel jeu récent pourrais-tu me recommander sur Xbox 360 ?


----------



## mistik (25 Juillet 2013)

Pas un seul, étant donné que d'une part je joue peu et que d'autre part et je dirais même surtout je ne possède aucune Xbox 360 !

--> Quel livre récent pourrais-tu me conseiller pour cet été ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Juillet 2013)

Inferno de Dan Brown 

Tu as une conduite souple ou nerveuse ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2013)

Souple.

Tu sais lire à l'envers ?


----------



## Old Timer (25 Juillet 2013)

Facile, j'étais typographe dans une vie antérieure.

Aimez-vous Isaac Assimov?


----------



## jonson (25 Juillet 2013)

Je sais pas qui c'est.

As-tu écouté le dernier album de Stromae?


----------



## mistik (26 Juillet 2013)

Je ne sais pas qui c'est.

Aimes-tu réécouter de temps en temps _The Beatles_ ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2013)

Oui.

Tu as beaucoup de clés ?


----------



## bugman (26 Juillet 2013)

Moins qu'a une époque... depuis que j'ai pris celle des champs.

J'ai envie de donner un CDB, quelqu'un en veut ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Juillet 2013)

Vas-y, boule !

J'veux bien en donner aussi, qui n'en veut ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2013)

Je veux bien !

Quelle est ta force disco ?


----------



## bugman (26 Juillet 2013)

Travolta force 4.

Ton logiciel Apple préféré ?


----------



## jonson (26 Juillet 2013)

iTunes sans aucun doutes.

Et le tien?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2013)

Safari.

Tu utilises une alternative au Finder ?


----------



## bugman (26 Juillet 2013)

Plus. Eu la flemme de reinstaller après le changement de disque dur.

Le tien aussi à lâché ?


----------



## jonson (26 Juillet 2013)

Pas du tout.

As-tu changé ton disque dur pour un SSD?


----------



## bugman (26 Juillet 2013)

Non, défaillance (pris en charge par Apple).

Vous arrive t'il d'avoir des envies d'achats compulsifs ?


----------



## jonson (26 Juillet 2013)

Très souvent, le dernier pour ça. Mais je ne cède pas.

C'est quoi la marque de ta voiture?


----------



## mistik (26 Juillet 2013)

Une italienne.

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2013)

Japonais.

Ton chiffre favori ?


----------



## bugman (26 Juillet 2013)

Le 8 pour sa forme (mais j'en aime une dizaine en fait).

Les calins, plutôt du matin ou du soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2013)

Le matin quand je suis en forme.

Quel est ton écrivain préféré ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Juillet 2013)

JRR Tolkien.

Tu as un iPhone ?


----------



## bugman (26 Juillet 2013)

Non, un autre précieux.

Ton gros point fort (celui à mettre obligatoirement en avant) ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2013)

Mon côté méticuleux.

Ton plus gros point faible ?


----------



## bugman (26 Juillet 2013)

Le fait de ne pas le corriger.

Que pensez vous de mon voisin du dessus ?


----------



## jonson (26 Juillet 2013)

Mon manque de confiance en moi.

Tu seras au boulot lundi?


----------



## bugman (26 Juillet 2013)

Certainement pas.

Que pensez vous de mon voisin du dessus ? (ça t'apprendra a essayer de me griller)


----------



## jonson (26 Juillet 2013)

Vraiment encombrant, mais je laisserai les autres en parler.

Que pensez-vous de jonson?


----------



## bugman (26 Juillet 2013)

Répondu !

Z'ont plus rien a demander les autres ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2013)

Si.

Tu as déjà eu des hallucinations ?


----------



## jonson (26 Juillet 2013)

Oui, mais je n'en dirai pas plus... les murs ont des oreilles.

Es-tu allé voir le dernier Wolverine?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2013)

Non.

Tu aimes les BD Tintin ?


----------



## jonson (26 Juillet 2013)

Un peu.

As-tu une collection de quelque chose?


----------



## bugman (26 Juillet 2013)

Non... rien de spécial.

Vous avez une idée de collection atypique à proposer ?


----------



## jonson (26 Juillet 2013)

Des scarabées.

Fait beau chez toi?


----------



## bugman (26 Juillet 2013)

Un temps a pas foutre un scarabée dehors !

Une soirée avec moi ou un jour en plus à vivre ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2013)

Une soirée avec toi.

Tu es un gros dormeur ?


----------



## bugman (26 Juillet 2013)

Tu risques effectivement de t'ennuyer, je dors tard mais beaucoup (mauvaise réponse du coup).

Faites vous souvent des choix regrettables ?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Juillet 2013)

j'en ai fait un....


tu écoutes les concerts du Paléofestival en direct ?


----------



## bugman (26 Juillet 2013)

Maintenant oui. 
Je ne peux plus te bouler... c'est injuste !

La plus grosse injustice vécue ?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Juillet 2013)

un sévère contrôle d'identité par la police nationale à Cahors parce que je leur ai fait remarquer qu'ils étaient garé sur une parking handicapé...


tu vas te coucher bientôt ?


----------



## bugman (26 Juillet 2013)

Malheureusement... j'y arriverais pas.
Suis-je le seul à penser que dormir est perdre son temps ?


----------



## mistik (26 Juillet 2013)

Il se peut.

--> Souffres-tu d'une phobie ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Juillet 2013)

L'arachnophobie et un peu de claustrophobie.

Tu es courageux ?


----------



## bugman (26 Juillet 2013)

Oui.

Quelle question pourrait te faire répondre "j'peux pas le dire" ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Juillet 2013)

"C'est quoi le code secret de ta carte bancaire ?"

Tu vas passer un bon week-end ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2013)

Je pense bien oui.

C'est quoi ton envie de te lever le matin ?


----------



## mistik (26 Juillet 2013)

De voir les nouvelles sur MacG ... le faux-cul !

--> Cela te fait-il quelque chose de savoir que le hacker Barnaby Jack (hacker des distributeurs de billets notamment) soit mort jeudi dernier ?


----------



## bugman (26 Juillet 2013)

Toujours les meilleurs qui partent les premiers !

Z'aimeriez être connu et reconnu ?


----------



## mistik (26 Juillet 2013)

Surtout pas, pour être heureux restez cachés !

--> Le fait de savoir que le rachat de Waze a coûté 966 millions à Google, te fait-il quelque cose ?


----------



## bugman (26 Juillet 2013)

"cose" toujours !

Elle était bonne, non ? (non, c'est clair !)
(autre question alors...)
10.000$ (pour toi) via un hack ou 100$ (à offrir) pour "la bonne cause" ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2013)

10 000 $.

Tu gères bien ton argent ?


----------



## bugman (27 Juillet 2013)

100$...
Ca répond à la question ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2013)

Oui un peu.

Tu aimais l'école ?


----------



## bugman (27 Juillet 2013)

Les heures de colles, j'ai connu... sont pas toujours très cools les profs.
Y'a une autre vie après ? (histoire de se refaire)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2013)

Ouais y'a le boulot .

Tu es vite surpris par les choses de la vie ?


----------



## bugman (27 Juillet 2013)

Le fait d'apprendre qu'il y a du boulot (pas le truc a la con que l'on ose me proposer), par exemple... oui. 

Apres 12 ans d'imprimerie, un bac pro (qui n'en a que le nom... made in afpa) technicien réseau et un sale caractère revanchard de merde (licenciement économique), j'ai encore mes chances ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2013)

Oui !

Tu es accro à quelque chose ?


----------



## bugman (27 Juillet 2013)

Je serais mort sans ça !

Et toi à quoi es tu accroc ?


----------



## jonson (27 Juillet 2013)

Macg bien sûr!

Quoi de prévu aujourd'hui?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Juillet 2013)

Il y en a tellement, mais comme ça, à chaud, je dirais Jack Vance.

Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Juillet 2013)

Rien ! Je veux juste rien faire aujourd'hui 

Tu es prévoyant comme personne ?


----------



## mistik (27 Juillet 2013)

Ça dépend.

--> Es-tu un amoureux du chocolat ?


----------



## jonson (27 Juillet 2013)

Pas vraiment.

As-tu un look qui reflète ta personnalité?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Juillet 2013)

toutafé 


tu fais quoi ce soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2013)

Soirée tranquille après inondation ...

Tu aimes les truites ?


----------



## Old Timer (27 Juillet 2013)

Surtout celles que je pêche.

Aimes-tu la pêche?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2013)

Pas spécialement.

Tu aimes regarder les nuages ?


----------



## jonson (27 Juillet 2013)

Oui.

Pas trop de dégâts chez toi quand même?


----------



## bugman (27 Juillet 2013)

J'ai déjà eu des dégâts des eaux, y'a de quoi devenir fou quand il pleut des trombes d'eau chez toi. Mais là ça va !

Where is Bryan ?


----------



## jonson (27 Juillet 2013)

Bryan is in the kitchen.

Quel est la distance qui sépare la terre du soleil?


----------



## bugman (27 Juillet 2013)

Une assez bonne distance de sécurité.

Du coup, mais où est la cuisine ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2013)

J'y suis, le centre ?

Tu es persuasif ?


----------



## jonson (27 Juillet 2013)

faut croire que... non.

As-tu déjà approché un serpent?


----------



## bugman (27 Juillet 2013)

oui, c'est froid.

Si tu étais un animal ?


----------



## jonson (27 Juillet 2013)

Le féroce, le plus vicieux, mais un qui vit en meute.

Et après?


----------



## mistik (27 Juillet 2013)

... tout !

--> As-tu déjà nagé auprès de requins ?


----------



## bugman (27 Juillet 2013)

... de la finance, il se peut.

Poker ou Echecs ?


----------



## mistik (27 Juillet 2013)

Echecs assurément !

--> Joues-tu au jeu de Go ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Juillet 2013)

je ne sais pas ce que c'est.

tu m'expliques ?


----------



## mistik (27 Juillet 2013)

Le but du jeu est la constitution de territoires en utilisant un  matériel des plus simples : un plateau (goban) sur lequel est tracé un quadrillage et des pions (pierres)  que l'on pose sur les intersections de ce quadrillage à tour de rôle.

--> Es-tu un passionné d'*H*istoire (_avec un grand H_) ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Juillet 2013)

Oui, j'aime bien l'Histoire.

Selon toi, qui est la plus belle femme du monde ?


----------



## mistik (27 Juillet 2013)

Jouons-le faux-cul ... ma femme ! 

--> Quel est le plus bel homme au monde ?


----------



## jonson (28 Juillet 2013)

Y en a pas, on est tous moches les gars. 

Toujours pas couché?


----------



## bugman (28 Juillet 2013)

Je devrais, je garde ma petite fille demain matin.

Y'a t'il une emission intéressante demain soir à la télé ?


----------



## jonson (28 Juillet 2013)

Pas que je sache.

Utilises-tu le site Flickr?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2013)

Non.

Tu commentes les vidéos sur YouTube ?


----------



## mistik (28 Juillet 2013)

Non.

--> Que faire contre la morosité ambiante ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2013)

Se passionner de quelque chose.

Tu as parfois des envies de meurtre ?


----------



## jonson (28 Juillet 2013)

Chut... faut pa le dire. 

As-tu parfois des envies d'évasion?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Juillet 2013)

je ne suis pas prisonnier !


je te trouve mauvaise mine as tu bien dormi ?


----------



## jonson (28 Juillet 2013)

Effectivement il fait trop chaud dans le sud.

Est-ce meilleur par chez toi?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2013)

Il fait bon oui.

Ta saison favorite ?


----------



## Old Timer (28 Juillet 2013)

L'hiver.

Et la tienne?


----------



## jonson (28 Juillet 2013)

La saison des amours.

Tu regardes la télé ce soir?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2013)

Ce soir un film certainement.

Tu aimes les PiM's ?


----------



## mistik (28 Juillet 2013)

Je ne connais pas cette chose ...

--> ... Qu'est-ce donc ?


----------



## jonson (28 Juillet 2013)

Je connais pas non plus.

Veux-tu bien nous éclairer?


----------



## bugman (28 Juillet 2013)

Des génoises fourrées aux fruits avec du chocolat au dessus.

Orange ou framboise ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2013)

Framboise.

Tu aimes les MMORPG ?


----------



## bugman (28 Juillet 2013)

40 ans que je joue au MMRPG !

Tu aimes mes réponses décalées ?


----------



## Old Timer (28 Juillet 2013)

J'adore.

Où rangez-vous vos cotons-tiges?


----------



## mistik (28 Juillet 2013)

Dans une armoire à pharmacie.

--> où enfermes-tu ta femme quand elle est trop trop trop chiante (si ça ce n'est pas du vécu ´) ?


----------



## bugman (28 Juillet 2013)

Je l'enferme à l'exterieur du coffre où j'ai rangé la CB (si ça ce n'est pas du vécu ^^).

Votre type de femme (ou homme) ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2013)

Brune, grande et mince.

Le plat que tu réussis le mieux ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Juillet 2013)

Jambon, pâte :rose: Je ne sais pas cuisiné ..

Tu utilises iPhote et iMovie pour créer tes albums et DVD ?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Juillet 2013)

Non, j'ai un peu de mal avec ces softs.

Bon week-end ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2013)

Pas mauvais mais les inondations m'ont données du boulot.

Tu loues encore des DVD ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Juillet 2013)

Non, ça va faire longtemps que je ne loue plus des DVD.

Tu as un iPad ?


----------



## jonson (29 Juillet 2013)

Non je n'ai pas de iPad.

En vacances ou pas encore?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Juillet 2013)

Elles sont finies 


Je craquerais bien pour un drone parrot. Mais j'ai peur de m'en lasser rapidement. T en penses quoi ?


----------



## mistik (29 Juillet 2013)

Moi aussi cela me tenterait mais j'hésite pour les mêmes raisons.

--> Du coup que vas-tu faire au final ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2013)

Surfer un peu.

Tu aimes les lentilles ?


----------



## mistik (29 Juillet 2013)

Oui, je garde d'ailleurs le _contact_ avec elles en les mangeant !

--> Aimes-tu manger les moules frites ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2013)

Yes.

Tu t'endors quand tu prends le train ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Juillet 2013)

Dans le RER ou Métro, jamais ! Trop peur de me faire dépouiller, mais dans le TGV oui.

Avec tous ces accidents de train, ne préfères-tu pas prendre l'avion ?


----------



## mistik (29 Juillet 2013)

Pas plus ... d'ailleurs cela me fait repenser à 2005 et toute cette série de crashs d'avions ...

--> En vacances ou lors de tes week-end, préfères-tu la marche à pied ou le VTT ?


----------



## jonson (29 Juillet 2013)

Le deux me vont bien.

Crois-tu aux coïncidences?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2013)

Non.

Tu joues aux jeux d'argent ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juillet 2013)

Rarement, un peu de grattage, de lotos à l'occasion...

Dors-tu bien en ce moment ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2013)

Pas mal mais pas longtemps.

Tu fais des siestes pour te reposer si tu as l'occasion ?


----------



## Old Timer (30 Juillet 2013)

De temps à autre.

Négociation israel palestine y a-t-il un mince espoir que ça se règle?


----------



## Powerdom (30 Juillet 2013)

aucun espoir.


tu penses quoi de cette série d'accidents de train ? 
France / Espagne / Suisse


----------



## mistik (30 Juillet 2013)

Comme je l'ai indiqué plus haut dans le texte que cette triste liste d'accidents ferroviaires me faisait repenser à l'année 2005 et toute cette série de crashs d'avions ...

--> Que penses-tu de l'abandon du logiciel Bento ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2013)

Belle perte.

Tu as déjà visité une prison ?


----------



## jonson (30 Juillet 2013)

Non jamais.

Tu vis toujours chez tes parents?


----------



## Old Timer (30 Juillet 2013)

Le plus tard possible (décédé tous deux).

Y a-t-il une vie après la mort?


----------



## jonson (30 Juillet 2013)

Je n'en sais rien.

Aimes-tu les fraises avec de la chantilly?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2013)

Non.

Tu aimes te déguiser ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Juillet 2013)

Non, c'est une connerie que les gens ont inventé pour ne pas avoir peur de la mort.

Tu as déjà sauté en parachute ?


----------



## jonson (30 Juillet 2013)

Jamais.

Tu fais quoi quand ça va pas?


----------



## Old Timer (30 Juillet 2013)

Je saute en parachute.


Dois-je l'ouvrir ou pas?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2013)

Ça dépend des jours .

Tu sais faire des pompes ?


----------



## mistik (31 Juillet 2013)

En tout cas je sais les lécher si ma vie est en jeu !

--> Que faire du qu'en-dira-t-on ?


----------



## bugman (31 Juillet 2013)

La sourde oreille.

Qu'est ce que tu ne supportes pas (ou plus) ?


----------



## mistik (31 Juillet 2013)

Mes congénères ! :mouais:

--> Suffit-il seulement d'arrêter d'acheter pour devenir libre dans notre société consumériste ?


----------



## LeProf (31 Juillet 2013)

Non, la liberté ne se résume pas à un acte d'achat ou non.

Quel est le dernier livre qui t'as le plus marqué ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Juillet 2013)

Pif Gadget :rateau:

Que feras tu demain matin ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Juillet 2013)

Comme tous les matins, le robot qui va au boulot

Le travail c'est la santé ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Juillet 2013)

Parait il ! 

Tu fais quoi comme boulot ?


----------



## LeProf (31 Juillet 2013)

Prof en collège

Tu ne l'as pas encore deviné ?


----------



## jonson (31 Juillet 2013)

Maintenant oui.

Quoi de bon à manger ce midi?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Juillet 2013)

Spaghetti Bolo...

TU es pas sur ton bateau?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2013)

Je n'en ai pas.

Tu as déjà fait du skate ?


----------



## ranxerox (31 Juillet 2013)

j'ai vaguement essayé lorsque j'étais plus jeune


tu joues encore aux jeux vidéos ?


----------



## LeProf (31 Juillet 2013)

Non ... je suis en période de sevrage depuis début juin... pour l'instant je tiens le coup !! 

Donnes-tu des prénoms ou surnoms à ton/tes ordinateur(s) ?


----------



## ranxerox (31 Juillet 2013)

oui, plus précisement à mes disques durs : samantha, cindy, ornella, barbara ;-)



est-ce que tu allume ton ordinareur dés que tu te lèves le matin,
avant même de prendre ton petit déjeuner ?


----------



## bugman (31 Juillet 2013)

Comme nous tous. 

D'ailleurs le matin, c'est choco, thé ou café ?


----------



## ranxerox (31 Juillet 2013)

café, clopes


et à ce propos : fumeur ? ou hayatollah anti-tabac ?


----------



## bugman (31 Juillet 2013)

Fumeur aniti-tabac qui s'est mis à la vapeur.

Si je te propose un tour en Cap 10, tu me suis ?


----------



## ranxerox (31 Juillet 2013)

je ne sais pas ce que c'est ;-)



tu es en vacances ou tu glandes en douce devant ton mac ?


----------



## Powerdom (31 Juillet 2013)

Au boulot sous XP... 


pourquoi la vache qui rit, rit ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2013)

En 1921, Léon Bel crée la recette de son fromage fondu et se met en quête d'un nom et d'une illustration adaptés, lorsqu'un de ses amis, comme lui ancien militaire au sein de la section B70 de ravitaillement en viande fraîche (RVF) pendant la guerre de 1914-1918, lui fait revenir en mémoire l'emblème de la section: un boeuf hilare.

Tu aimes ça ?


----------



## Powerdom (31 Juillet 2013)

Oui j'aime la vache qui rit. En plus Léon Bel et moi avons des ancêtres Bel commun.


demain c'est la fête nationale en ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2013)

Suisse.

Tu aimes la série Twin Peaks ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Juillet 2013)

Connais pas.

Tu regardes beaucoup la TV ?


----------



## jonson (31 Juillet 2013)

Non pas du tout.

Pourquoi t'es venu sur macg au départ?


----------



## bugman (31 Juillet 2013)

L'achat de mon premier Mac. Il reste mon site préféré.

Ton premier Mac c'était quoi ?


----------



## ranxerox (31 Juillet 2013)

iMac alu 24" (2007)

tu connais lyon ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2013)

Pas du tout.

Plutôt aventurier, plagiste ou casanier ?


----------



## ranxerox (31 Juillet 2013)

casanier


es-tu sportif ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2013)

Oui assez.

Tu aimes la compétition ?


----------



## Powerdom (31 Juillet 2013)

c'est pas mon truc.


Pourquoi y a t-il la syllabe ''di'' dans les jours de la semaine ?


----------



## ranxerox (31 Juillet 2013)

wé c'est vrai ça, c'est vraiment mal fait



couche tard ? lève tôt ? les deux ?


----------



## bugman (31 Juillet 2013)

Couche tard... lève tard.

Et si je te dis que le Cap 10 est un avion de voltige, et que je t'invite à y faire un peu de 'négatif', me suis tu ?


----------



## mistik (31 Juillet 2013)

A jeun ... oui mon commandant !

--> Que penses-tu faire demain ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Août 2013)

Je bosse.

Tu dis souvent des grossièretés ?


----------



## mistik (1 Août 2013)

Je n'arrête pas ... dans les forums ... de les éviter ... 

--> N'avais-tu jamais remarqué ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2013)

Non.

Tu es une personne que l'on drague facilement ?


----------



## bugman (1 Août 2013)

Plus open qu'un bar ! :love: (mais ça n'a pas l'air d'attirer grand monde... savent pas se qu'elles ratent !... moi, si par contre)

Pourquoi, y'a moyen ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2013)

Tu verras avec lui 

Que prévois tu d'acheter à Noël ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Août 2013)

Aucune idée pour le moment

Couscous merguez ce midi, qui vient ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2013)

J'arrive :love:                        :rose:


Tu manges léger pendant l'été ?


----------



## ranxerox (1 Août 2013)

beaucoup de mal à manger lorsqu'il fait chaud

et toi, les jours de canicule, tu sors te ballader, faire du sport
ou tu attends patiemment le soir pour respirer un peu ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2013)

J'attends.....

As tu de l'eau chez toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (1 Août 2013)

bien sûr !


Pourquoi les pantalons pat' d'éléphant ont ils disparus ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2013)

Parce que !

Es tu un accro de la mode ?


----------



## FlnY (1 Août 2013)

peut-être

As-tu déjà dormi dans une yourte ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2013)

Non jamais.

Tu as peur du dentiste ?


----------



## mistik (1 Août 2013)

Non car je ne connais pas ses antécédents judiciaires ! 

--> Aurais-tu une dent conte ton dentiste ?


----------



## Powerdom (1 Août 2013)

non plus aucune 


pourquoi tu tousses ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2013)

La cigarette peut-être.

Tu es timide ?


----------



## bugman (1 Août 2013)

Non mais discret.

As tu deja joué à 'Might And Magic Duel Of Champions' ?


----------



## mistik (1 Août 2013)

Que nenni !

--> As-tu déjà joué au docteur et au malade ?


----------



## bugman (2 Août 2013)

Au docteur, quand j'étais pas grand... J'ai raté cette vocation, mais c'était sympa quand même comme première expérience !

Tiens, pour te mettre un peu mal à l'aise... Ta première fois, c'était comment, avec qui, où et à quel âge ? Raconte nous tout !


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Août 2013)

Tout est là !

Tu as déjà pris l'avion ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2013)

Oui.

Tu as souvent des gestes inconsidérés ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Août 2013)

Aucune idée.

Qu'est-ce qu'un geste inconsidéré ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Août 2013)

Aucune idée.

Fais tu la sieste ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Août 2013)

non pas au travail en tout cas.


combien de titres sur ta bibliothèque itunes ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2013)

279.

Tu utilises que lecteur vidéo sur Mac ?


----------



## Old Timer (2 Août 2013)

QT


Que fais-tu demain?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2013)

Je pense faire un tour au marché.

Tu as déjà eu l'appendicite ?


----------



## bugman (2 Août 2013)

Rien de spécial. Ah si, je viens répondre à l'une (ou l'autre) des questions ici. Je ne sors pas, fait trop chaud !

Pour toi, quel est le meilleur (qualité/prix) loueur de vehicules sur Lille ? (Je cherche une berline moyenne haut de gamme en loc pour le WE prochain ; pour environs 500 km)


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Août 2013)

Essaie de louer sur un site qui propose de louer une voiture à un particulier, pas une agence spécialiser dans la location de voiture.

Tu te souviens de la coupe du monde 1998 ?


----------



## jonson (2 Août 2013)

Absolument. Très bon souvenir d'ailleurs!

T'es couché là?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2013)

Non assis.

Tu choisis quoi entre l'amour et l'amitié ?


----------



## jonson (2 Août 2013)

L'amour. 

Et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2013)

L'amitié.

Pourquoi un croque-mort s'appelle ainsi ?


----------



## jonson (2 Août 2013)

Je ne sais pas, faudrait leurs demander. 

Mais qu'est-ce-qu'il y a sous ton chapeau?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2013)

Un reste de lapin.

Tu mets un bonnet à la piscine ?


----------



## bugman (2 Août 2013)

Je n'aime pas les piscines municipales.

Tu en as une (piscine) chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (2 Août 2013)

Malheureusement non, mon appartement n'en ai pas équipé !

--> Fais-tu toi-même ton pain et tes brioches (avec une machine à pain par exemple) ?


----------



## bugman (3 Août 2013)

Non, mais je devrais (bien que ça me gave un peu en fait), la qualité du pain industriel n'y étant pas souvent présent quand on y espère en avoir un peu plus (de qualité) pour le prix.

Tu es plutôt du style a payer le prix pour aider un inconnu ou à en profiter même si cela lui coute un certain prix ?
(Dans le doute : disons en général, si tu fais une moyenne de tes actions.)


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2013)

A en profiter je ne pense pas, à lui payer ce qu'il doit cela reste encore à voir.

--> Que dire d'une Miss Tique qui ne connaît même plus sa conjugaison ? Je cite : "_Malheureusement non, mon appartement n'en *ai* (est) pas équipé !_"


----------



## jonson (3 Août 2013)

Alors là! Je dis: dehors! Mais je plaisante bien sûr. Avec ou sans fautes d'orthographe, de grammaire ou de conjugaison on t'aimera toujours mon cher mistik.

Pratiques-tu de l'alpinisme?


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour ton gage d'amitié. :love: Non, mais j'aimerais bien le pratiquer dès à présent n'en étant que très peu éloigné ! 

--> Que vas-tu faire ce week-end ?


----------



## jonson (3 Août 2013)

Repas familial et repos du guerrier.

Pourquoi la nuit, les chats sont gris?


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (3 Août 2013)

Parceque s'ils sont noir ont les voit pas ..

Qui va gagner le Super 15 rugby ??


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2013)

La Nouvelle-Zélande ?

Tu aimerais faire du cinéma ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Août 2013)

Non, je ne cherche pas la célébrité. Mais je veux bien être aussi riche que certains acteurs 

Tu sais prendre des photos ?


----------



## jonson (3 Août 2013)

Pas du tout.

Es-tu déjà passé sur le billard?


----------



## bugman (3 Août 2013)

Oui.

Tu 'traines' sur beaucoup de forums (pas spécialement informatiques) ?


----------



## jonson (3 Août 2013)

A part macg, je participe à deux autres où je suis beaucoup moins actif. Sinon à l'occaz il m'arrive d'en consulter d'autre.

Tu chantes sous la douche?


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2013)

Ca ne risque pas ... je ne me lave jamais ! 

--> Qui voit des éléphants roses ?


----------



## bugman (3 Août 2013)

Le jour où je vois ça, j'arrête de boire :
http://www.paperblog.fr/2248416/election-du-caniche-qui-ressemble-le-moins-a-un-caniche/

Qu'en penses tu ?


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2013)

Pauvres chiens et pauvres maîtres ! 

--> Aimes-tu le cassoulet ?


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (3 Août 2013)

J'adore !!!

Mais , est ce que comme moi ca te fait peter ??


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2013)

Oui.

--> Pour en revenir à ces pauvres bêtes, que penses-tu de *celle-là *?


----------



## bugman (3 Août 2013)

Que ça n'a ni queue ni tête ! 

C'est de l'Art ou du cochon ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2013)

Belle bestiole.

Que retiens-tu des années 60 ?


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2013)

The Beatles !

--> Que retiens-tu des années 70 ?


----------



## jonson (3 Août 2013)

Valérie 

As-tu le permis moto?


----------



## bugman (3 Août 2013)

Malheureusement non (maintenant que je suis plus sage).

Aimes tu la vitesse ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2013)

Oui.

Par ailleurs tu aimes prendre ton temps ?


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2013)

Oui ... mais au boulot ce n'est pas conseillé ! :hein:

--> Aimes-tu boire plusieurs tasses de café dans une journée ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2013)

Oui beaucoup.

Tu es ordonné ?


----------



## mistik (4 Août 2013)

Oui.

Es-tu désordonné ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Août 2013)

c'est carrément l'inverse


qu'en penses tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2013)

Que ce n'est pas un problème.

Tu trouves le temps long ?


----------



## mistik (4 Août 2013)

Le temps paraît long lorsque l'on s'ennuie ou lorsqu'il s'agit de la période hivernale ou les deux à la fois.

--> Entretiens-tu de bonnes relations avec ton banquier ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2013)

Oui elles sont bonnes.

Tu fais des placements ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Août 2013)

Oui, mais j'ai amèrement regretté..

Tu télécharges sur iTunes ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2013)

Surtout des applications pour iPhone.

Tu as un défaut physique gênant ?


----------



## Old Timer (4 Août 2013)

Pas vraiment.

Pourquoi conduit-on à gauche dans certains pays et à droite dans d'autres?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2013)

Explications ici.

Tu as déjà conduit à gauche ?


----------



## bugman (4 Août 2013)

Non.

En cas de gros gains, quel serait ton premier achat (gros plaisir) ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2013)

Un iPad.

Tu aimes les livres d'Agatha Christie ?


----------



## mistik (4 Août 2013)

Enfant, oui.

--> Que fais-tu à cet instant précis ?


----------



## bugman (4 Août 2013)

Je répond à ta question et geulle sur un autre forum d'un manque de savoir vivre.

Mais, pourquoi je me prend toujours la tête avec des choses somme toutes futiles ?


----------



## mistik (5 Août 2013)

Gnothi seauton : Connais-toi toi-même ! 

--> Aimes-tu la philosophie ?


----------



## bugman (5 Août 2013)

La conduite du sage est sans saveur, comme l'eau. (ce qui ne m'aide pas vraiment, ayant de l'intérêt pour le (bon) gout)
Oui, pour répondre à la question.

Que mets tu dans ton eau (à part du (bon) vin) ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2013)

Du citron.

Tu aimes le thon rouge ?


----------



## bugman (5 Août 2013)

en sushis... sérieux, j'adore les sushis.

Je te prepare un fugu ?


----------



## mistik (5 Août 2013)

Je ne sais pas ce que c'est, désolé.

--> Travailles-tu ce matin ?


----------



## FlnY (5 Août 2013)

bien sûr.

Qu'est-ce que tu vas manger à midi ?


----------



## Old Timer (5 Août 2013)

Croissant au jambon/fromage.


Pourquoi certains pays emploient des voltages différents?


----------



## mistik (5 Août 2013)

Parce qu'ils haïssent la France et veulent piquer notre EDF national ! 

--> Quel est le pourquoi du comment ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2013)

Le com'quoi.

Tu aimes parler de toi ?


----------



## FlnY (5 Août 2013)

non du tout. 

Quelle est la plus belle chose que tu aies vu ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2013)

La bonne entente entre mon père et ma mère.

T'as plus grande envie ?


----------



## mistik (5 Août 2013)

Gagner au Loto sans y jouer !

--> Quel est ton plus beau souvenir ?


----------



## bugman (6 Août 2013)

La naissance de ma fille. Elle est aussi l'origine de mon pire souvenir... comme quoi !

Si je cherchais un synonyme à "enfant" (en essayant l'humour) tu proposerais quoi ?


----------



## Old Timer (6 Août 2013)

Flo (Flos au pluriel)


Quelle question est-ce que je pourrais poser?


----------



## bugman (6 Août 2013)

Celle çi (par exemple).

Mais quelle question vas tu poser (pour finir) ?


----------



## mistik (6 Août 2013)

Aucune, ce jeu ne finissant qu'avec l'Humanité toute entière !

--> Es-tu un bon camarade ?


----------



## ranxerox (6 Août 2013)

oui, un tempérament tampon même


--> es-tu un leader dans un groupe par exemple ?


----------



## mistik (6 Août 2013)

Non, ni d'ailleurs un dealer !

--> Es-tu un bon vivant ?


----------



## ranxerox (6 Août 2013)

oui, j'aime les bonnes bouffes avec les potes ;-)


--> es-tu grosse fête avec plein de monde,
ou apprécies-tu plutôt les petits comités ?


----------



## FlnY (6 Août 2013)

grosse fête avec plein de monde. je me sens plus à l'aise. On peut faire ce qu'on veut sans que ça se remarque ^^

Quel est ton quotidien ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2013)

Une grosse routine assez ennuyante.

Quel est ton sport favori ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Août 2013)

je hais le sport.


tu prends régulièrement les transports en commun ?


----------



## FlnY (6 Août 2013)

Non. je les évite au maximum.

as-tu prévu de regarder la télé ce soir ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Août 2013)

j'ai pas la télé..


qui est vice président aux usa ?


----------



## Old Timer (6 Août 2013)

Joe Biden.

Et le 13e vice-president, qui était-il?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Août 2013)

William R King


cite moi deux sénateurs français un ump et un socialiste*
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_R._King*


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2013)

Jacqueline Alquier et Pierre André.

Tu aimes jouer au Trivial Pursuit ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Août 2013)

Je n'ai jamais vraiment joué à Trivial Pursuit.. 

Tu sais jouer au Tarot ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Août 2013)

oui j'aime beaucoup ce jeu.

tu vas au casino parfois ?


----------



## Old Timer (6 Août 2013)

Une fois au trois ans.


Tu gagne parfois au casino?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Août 2013)

Jamais, je n'ai jamais joué au Casino.

Tu as une passion ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Août 2013)

la recherche de mes aïeux.



Quelle ministre a fait parler d'elle pour son orthographe ?


----------



## mistik (7 Août 2013)

No lo sé pour l'_aurtograf _!

--> Sais-tu parler la novlangue d'Océania ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2013)

Non.

Tu mets du temps pour t'habiller ?


----------



## bugman (7 Août 2013)

Plus l'hiver que l'été.

Quel est ton poids ?


----------



## mistik (7 Août 2013)

C'est tellement désastreux que je préfère ne pas en parler !

--> Qu'est-ce que le Tariquet ?


----------



## FlnY (7 Août 2013)

du vin blanc 

Où se trouve le parc national de Chobe ?


----------



## mistik (7 Août 2013)

Au Botswana.

--> Que se passa-t-il le 28 mai 1871 ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Août 2013)

D'après Wikipedia, la fin de la semaine sanglante.

Tu regardes C'est pas Sorcier ?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Août 2013)

non, (pas de tv chez moi) mais j'ai déjà croisé leur camion sur l'autoroute


comment calcul t-on le périmètre d'un cercle ?


----------



## bugman (7 Août 2013)

Pi*diamètre ou Pi*rayon*2. (il me semble)

Tu aimes les Maths ?


----------



## FlnY (7 Août 2013)

assez.

à quoi fait référence l'équation : R = 8*pi*G*T  ?


----------



## mistik (7 Août 2013)

A la gravité, au cosmos ...

--> ... Qu'est-ce que j'en sais ?


----------



## bugman (7 Août 2013)

De toutes façons tout est relatif !

Il était bon mon lapin ! Vous aussi vous avez bien mangé ?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Août 2013)

C'était très bon aussi 



Démagogie ça veut dire quoi pour toi ?


----------



## mistik (7 Août 2013)

C'est la décrépitude de la démocratie !

--> Je me suis tapé de superbes crêpes dont je fus l'initiateur, et toi qu'as-tu mangé ce soir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Août 2013)

Steak et haricot.

Tu joues à un jeu sur ton Mac ?


----------



## mistik (8 Août 2013)

Rarement et plus souvent sur iPad ou iPhone.

--> As-tu déjà eu des idées suicidaires ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2013)

Oui ça m'est arrivé.

Tu as beaucoup d'icônes dans ton Dock ?


----------



## bugman (8 Août 2013)

47 (Finder et corbeille inclus) sur les 120 éléments de mon dossiers "Applications".

Beaucoup d'éléments sur ton bureau (sur l'ordi) ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2013)

Juste mon téléphone.

Une série à conseiller en ce moment ?


----------



## bugman (8 Août 2013)

J'aime assez "The Walking Dead" mais faut aimer le genre.

Tu aimes le genre ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Août 2013)

malheureusement je ne sais pas ce que c'est. je suis plutôt SF et Fantastique.


on t'as offert des fleurs récemment ?


----------



## mistik (8 Août 2013)

Non ! 

--> Es-tu un bon mari (une gentille femme), un bon amant (une douce amoureuse), un bon père (une mère "irréprochable") ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Août 2013)

j'espère être tout à la fois (au masculin)


de quel film est tiré la réplique suivante :

"vous voulez pas un whisky avant ?"


----------



## Siciliano (8 Août 2013)

La cité de la peur ?  

Tu préfères pas juste un doigt ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2013)

Je préfère rien du tout .

Tu as une salle de jeu ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Août 2013)

oui mon salon 


serais tu tenté par des google glass ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2013)

Oui mais j'ai peur du prix.

Es-tu tête en l'air ?


----------



## mistik (8 Août 2013)

Non, je ne crois pas ... mais ... 

--> Où avais-je donc la tête ... où se trouvent donc ces put.... de clés ?


----------



## bugman (9 Août 2013)

Dans ton c... ouloir ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Uadnq-_75g 

Quel est ton dernier achat ? (moi le couteau de l'armée Suisse)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4 White.

Ta dernière cuite ?


----------



## bugman (9 Août 2013)

Vraie de vraie ? Je ne sais plus (longtemps... une fête surement).

As tu deja perdu conscience (médicalement parlant) ?


----------



## mistik (9 Août 2013)

Question ambiguë à laquelle je vais tenter de répondre ... Ayant déjà subi des opérations chirurgicales, j'ai bien dû perdre conscience pour mon bien. Sinon, je n'ai jamais attenté à ma vie.

--> Qu'as-tu prévu pour ce week-end ?


----------



## jonson (9 Août 2013)

Repas familial.

Quand vas-tu changer ton parc informatique?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Août 2013)

il se renouvelle petit à petit...


tu es plutôt OS ou IOS ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Août 2013)

OS.

Tu écoutes quoi comme musique ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Août 2013)

je suis très branché electro pop.


peux tu me donner un synonyme de synonyme ?


----------



## jonson (9 Août 2013)

Non je n'en connais pas.

Plutôt sucré ou salé?


----------



## bugman (9 Août 2013)

Les deux.

Ton fonctionnement... Lequel est le plus dominant, ton hémisphère gauche ou ton hémisphère droit ?


----------



## mistik (9 Août 2013)

"_Hémisphère_" !, "_hémisphère_" !, est-ce que j'ai une gueule d'"_hémisphère_" ?  ... si *Arletty et Louis Jouvet* me lisent qu'ils ne me conchient pas trop vite ! 

--> Vas-tu faire un barbecue ce week-end ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2013)

Je n'en ai pas donc non.

Quel est ton moteur de recherche ?


----------



## jonson (10 Août 2013)

Google.

Gagnes-tu bien ta vie?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2013)

Non pas trop malheureusement.

Tu aimes la cuisine africaine ?


----------



## jonson (10 Août 2013)

ça dépend.

Est-tu un accro du smilé?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2013)

Pas vraiment non.

Tu as déjà volé des bonbons ?


----------



## bugman (11 Août 2013)

Personne n'ose répondre ? lol
Moi oui. :rose:
J'etais gosse, un collier de bonbons à mon cousin (à l'époque il était très con... et j'en avais envie).
Cela m'a marqué, mais étrangement, je ne regrette pas ce geste (il n'en est pas mort, l'animal... et vraiment le pire des petits cons à l'époque... puis il ne doit pas être plus dérangé de m'avoir claquer de la lacrymo en pleine tête "juste pour voir").
Aujourd'hui il n'y a pas plus honnête que moi (et en suis plutôt fière)... Mon cousin, l'est aussi, nous sommes comme les deux doigts de la main... plus qu'un cousin, c'est un frère et son fils mon filleul.

Tu as fait quoi ce week-end ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2013)

J'ai beaucoup dormi.

Tu connais bien la ville dans laquelle tu habites ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Août 2013)

Les grands axes, mais je connais pas tout Paris.

Tu as une bonne connexion internet ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2013)

Oui.

Tu te trouves intelligent ?


----------



## jonson (11 Août 2013)

Pas plus que la moyenne.

Te brosses-tu les dents deux ou trois fois par jour?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Août 2013)

Matin et soir...


Connais tu les musiques de Roger Subirana ?


----------



## jonson (11 Août 2013)

Non.

As-tu suivi la reprise du championnat de L1?


----------



## bugman (11 Août 2013)

Rien à battre. 

Tu es plutôt cette inconsciente de cigale ou l'autre grosse 'pince' de fourmi ?


----------



## OhCult (11 Août 2013)

Inconscient comme une cigale.

Quelle souris ou Trackpad utilises tu ?


----------



## mistik (11 Août 2013)

_Une souris verte  
Qui courait dans l'herbe  
Je l'attrape par la queue,  
Je la montre à ces messieurs  
Ces messieurs me disent :  
Trempez-la dans l'huile,  
Trempez-la dans l'eau,  
Ça fera un escargot  
Tout chaud.  
Je la mets dans un tiroir  
Elle me dit qu'il fait trop noir  
Je la mets dans mon chapeau,  
Elle me dit qu'il fait trop chaud  
Je la mets dans ma culotte,  
Elle me fait trois petites crottes._

--> Qu'as-tu fait de beau ce week-end ?


----------



## bugman (11 Août 2013)

J'ai loué une voiture (la mienne est en panne) et suis parti à 250 km de chez moi rendre visite à la famille... j'ai passé un bon WE... bien accompagné.

T'inquietes tu pour ton avenir ?


----------



## mistik (11 Août 2013)

Ca m'arrive.

--> Pas toi ... peut-être parce que tu as gagné au Loto ?


----------



## jonson (11 Août 2013)

J'aimerais bien mais ce n'est pas le cas.

Roules-tu en électrique?


----------



## OhCult (11 Août 2013)

Non, je roule en diesel, mais elle consomme très peu, donc je suis pas un pollueur 

Quel est selon toi le sens de la vie ?


----------



## jonson (11 Août 2013)

Devant soit je crois ou peu-être bien vers l'Est. 

Utilises-tu le Terminal?


----------



## bugman (11 Août 2013)

Rarement.

Es tu heureux ?


----------



## mistik (11 Août 2013)

Oui.

--> Es-tu malheureux ?


----------



## bugman (12 Août 2013)

hmmm...

Quand on regarde autour de soi, a t'on le droit (moral) de le penser ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2013)

Tu peux le penser mais ne pas l'être.

Tu aimes la blanquette de veau ?


----------



## OhCult (12 Août 2013)

Pas ma passion, mais de temps à autre j'aime bien en manger 

Utilises tu les reseaux sociaux ?


----------



## bugman (12 Août 2013)

Non. Enfin... à une époque je partageais quelques photos sur Treklens et sur Instagram.

Tu veux bien me raconter cette fameuse "histoire de fou" que tu as vécu ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Août 2013)

Il y a quelques années mon épouse employée de banque à subit un braquage à main armée. Va savoir pourquoi son patron la soupçonnée et dénoncée comme complice aux flics. Notre appartement à été perquisitionné. 
Comme j'étais absent et que je rentrais le soir, elle m'avait acheté un petit cadeau. Elle avait mis un petit mot sur la table de la cuisine : ne cherche pas ton cadeau je l'ai bien planqué. 
Je te dis pas le quiproquo lorsque les inspecteurs l'ont lu...

Encore combien de jours de congés ?


----------



## mistik (12 Août 2013)

Tout le mois d'août et une bonne partie du mois de septembre, je reprends mes études universitaires.

--> Profites-tu du long week-end du 15 août ?


----------



## jonson (12 Août 2013)

Oui pique-nique familial et ti-rhum au menu.

Aimes-tu le disco?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Août 2013)

[YOUTUBE]TGNrufyCC-0[/YOUTUBE]


tu bois beaucoup de café ?


----------



## jonson (12 Août 2013)

Non je préfère éviter.

Pourquoi t'es venu sur Macg?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Août 2013)

j'avais vu leur stand à une Apple Expo. je venais sur le site sans être inscrit. 



Qu'est il arrivé à Laszlo Csatari ? 
*
*


----------



## mistik (12 Août 2013)

Pas de chance pour la Justice ... ce criminel de guerre nazi est décédé éteignant ainsi l'action publique !

--> Pratiques-tu la petite reine ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Août 2013)

parfois, mais de moins en moins souvent.


quel premier ministre s'est transformé en chauffeur de taxi pour une après midi ?


----------



## OhCult (12 Août 2013)

Je fais sans tricher, Norvège je crois ? pays du nord de l'Europe si je me trompe pas.

Aimes tu les pates froides ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Août 2013)

il faut être du Sud pour manger ça en salade. beurk. 



combien coûte une baguette de pain chez toi ?


----------



## OhCult (12 Août 2013)

0,40c a Carrefour, 0,93 a la boulangerie, mais elles sont pas bonnes 

Ordi sur le bureau ou sur les genoux ?


----------



## bugman (12 Août 2013)

Bureau.

Fils ou fille unique ?



[@Powerdom : Pas cool pour Madame ton histoire. :/]


----------



## jonson (12 Août 2013)

Pas du tout.

Tu manges souvent du poulet?


----------



## OhCult (12 Août 2013)

1 fois par semaine en général.

Quel est ta couleur préférée ?


----------



## mistik (12 Août 2013)

La couleur bleue.

--> Quelle est la raison pour laquelle surnomme-t-on les Policiers les _Flics_ ?


----------



## bugman (12 Août 2013)

Je ne sais pas. (argot ?)

Tu preferes les angles ou les courbes ?


----------



## mistik (12 Août 2013)

Je ne me suis jamais posé la question.

--> Préfères-tu l'aile ou la cuisse de Jupiter, la copine du copain du cousin de l'oncle Tom d'Amérique ?


----------



## jonson (12 Août 2013)

La copine, surtout si elle est bien roulée.

Es-tu du genre à changer sans cesse ton fond d'écran?


----------



## mistik (12 Août 2013)

Non car ainsi font fond les petites *picturettes* ainsi font fond ...

--> Quel souvenir marquant as-tu de ton enfance ?


----------



## jonson (12 Août 2013)

Plutôt des souvenirs où je me suis fait mal. Mais la fois où j'ai vraiment flippé c'est quand mon frère a failli perdre son oeil. 

Et pour toi?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2013)

Les bons moments avec mes parents.

Tu te souviens de ta premier bagarre ?


----------



## mistik (13 Août 2013)

Non, gare à moi !

--> As-tu un refrain (musical) qui te revient sans cesse en tête ?


----------



## bugman (13 Août 2013)

"Un jour la p'tite Hugette..."


Ton casier judiciaire est il vierge ?


----------



## jonson (13 Août 2013)

Pourquoi t'es flic?

Et si non  tu fais quoi aujourd'hui?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2013)

J'ai fait une belle promenade.

Tu as peur seul dans les bois ?


----------



## bugman (13 Août 2013)

J'ai beaucoup plus peur en ville.

Tu as un problème avec les Forces de l'Ordre ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2013)

Non jamais eu de soucis.

Quelle est l'odeur de ton shampooing ?


----------



## FlnY (13 Août 2013)

Au lait d'amande douce. 

Quelle est la dernière chose qui t'a choqué ?


----------



## jonson (13 Août 2013)

Quelqu'un ayant lavé son rétina à l'eau de javel.

Tu fais quoi en premier quand tu te réveilles?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2013)

Je fume une cigarette.

Quel est ton film favori ?


----------



## mistik (13 Août 2013)

Ma vie quand je la fais défiler devant moi !

--> Est-ce que le fait de laver un retina à l'eau de javel est surprenant pour toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2013)

Très surprenant.

Tu lis beaucoup la presse régionale ?


----------



## mistik (13 Août 2013)

Je ne me presse pas à lire la presse même régionale !

--> Utilises-tu chaque matin un presse-citron ?


----------



## bugman (13 Août 2013)

Jamais.

Utilises tu régulièrement un économe ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2013)

Non.

Tu es fort en math ?


----------



## mistik (14 Août 2013)

Ca dépend si ça dépasse mon degré de compréhension ! 

--> Que faire pour voir la vie en rose ? :love:


----------



## bugman (14 Août 2013)

Trouver un bon dealer.  (je rigole, la drogue c'est mal)

Es tu émotif ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2013)

Oui un peu trop même.

Quel est ton plus mauvais souvenir de vacance ?


----------



## FlnY (14 Août 2013)

être tomber de cheval.

Qu'est ce qui te fait le plus peur ?


----------



## bugman (14 Août 2013)

L'inconnu.

Tu aimes aussi avoir tes marques ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2013)

Oui bien sûr sans cela je ne suis pas en sécurité.

Tu es une personne franche ?


----------



## bugman (14 Août 2013)

Je ne sais (veux) pas mentir (dans la majorité des cas... je peux faire exception dans de rares cas)... donc oui.

Je crois que c'est une qualité. Qu'en penses tu ?


----------



## jonson (14 Août 2013)

L'une des premières sans nuls doutes.

Es-tu souvent dans la lune?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Août 2013)

Très souvent !

Vous allez bien les copaings ?


----------



## jonson (14 Août 2013)

Très bien amigo.

De quel côté te trouves-tu pour tes vacances?


----------



## mistik (14 Août 2013)

Du même côté que quand je travaille sinon ça tangue !

--> As-tu déjà été en croisière ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2013)

Non.

Tu as des rituels dans ta vie ?


----------



## bugman (15 Août 2013)

A chaque pleine lune, je cloue une poule sur la porte des toilettes et je chante des chansons de Patrick Bruel...
Sinon, heeuuu, non.

Dis tu "aux toilettes" ou comme ma cousine "à la toilette" (en parlant des WC) ?


----------



## jonson (15 Août 2013)

Je dit "aux chiottes"!

En ce week-end du 15 août quoi de neuf?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Août 2013)

Week-end hein ? Chanceux ! Je bosse demain 

Tu aimes Daft Punk ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2013)

Oui.

Tu as peur des chiens ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Août 2013)

Non.

Tu as la fibre optique chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2013)

Non.

Quel est ton principal défaut ?


----------



## mistik (15 Août 2013)

Celui de ne pas en avoir ! 

--> Quel est ton meilleur souvenir de fou rire ?


----------



## bugman (16 Août 2013)

J'hesite entre ceux que j'ai eu avec ma meilleure amie (en mode délire) et ceux que j'ai eu sous la douche (en mode décompression).

Le film qui te fait pleurer (ou te touche) à chaque fois que tu le regardes ? (moi c'est "La Déchirure")


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2013)

Au revoir les enfants.

Quel film te fait le plus peur ?


----------



## mistik (16 Août 2013)

_La Chute_.

--> Quelle est ta bande dessinée préférée ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Août 2013)

Lucky Luke. surtout la caravanne


Est-ce que Freddy Krueger porte des pulls dégriffés ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2013)

Si il se fait les ongles oui.

Petit avais-tu peur du noir ?


----------



## LeProf (16 Août 2013)

Oui

As-tu déjà fait de la moto ?


----------



## mistik (16 Août 2013)

Non.

--> As-tu déjà piloté un avion à réaction ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2013)

Non jamais.

Tu aimes Les Simpson ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Août 2013)

J'adore 

On t'a déjà offert une SmartBox ?


----------



## bugman (16 Août 2013)

Jamais.

Le plus beau cadeau que tu as reçu ?


----------



## jonson (16 Août 2013)

Le sourire de mon fils.

As-tu déjà visité un château?


----------



## mistik (16 Août 2013)

Euh ... oui ...

--> ... Pourquoi ... est-ce un crime de visiter un château ... peut-être hanté ?


----------



## bugman (16 Août 2013)

Mais non ce n'est pas un crime de regarder un hentai dans un château ! 

Fais tu le pont ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Août 2013)

non. mais je me suis bien fait chi.. au boulot aujourd'hui :rose:



tu s déjà passé à la télé ?


édit : bugman qui change sa question le temps que je réponde.


----------



## bugman (16 Août 2013)

Pas encore.

Ton dernier pétard date de quand ?

Edit : C'est de nouveau en ordre.


----------



## mistik (16 Août 2013)

Je me suis mis en pétard pas plus tard qu'hier contre ma dulcinée toute retournée par l'aigreur dont s'est fait montre la _Miss Tique_ ! :love:

--> Ainsi j'ai pu répondre à ta question tout en éludant le côté festif et hallucinogène de celle-ci ... Que vas-tu faire ce week-end ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2013)

Balades et repos.

Tu aimes les fruits de mer ?


----------



## mistik (17 Août 2013)

J'adore !

--> Aimes-tu passer des week-end avec tes meilleurs copains ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Août 2013)

Surtout maintenant que les enfants sont grands. 


Tu as des diplômes ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2013)

Oui.

Si tu devais choisir une seule musique ce serait laquelle ?


----------



## jonson (17 Août 2013)

Celle du coeur.

Plutôt blonde ou brune?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2013)

Brune.

Plutôt petite ou grande ?


----------



## bugman (17 Août 2013)

Grande.

Plutôt fine ou pas ?


----------



## jonson (17 Août 2013)

les deux quand on aime, on ne trie pas.

Alors du diner, est-ce-que tu mets la table?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2013)

Oui.

Tu mets des bougies ?


----------



## mistik (17 Août 2013)

Des bougies ...

--> ... Est-ce que j'ai une gueule à mettre des bougies sur la table pour dîner ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2013)

Ouais.

Tu aimes arranger la vérité ?


----------



## mistik (17 Août 2013)

Sans arrêt la vérité est remaniée pour être une quasi parfaite véritable contre-vérité.

--> Aimes-tu le genre humain ?


----------



## bugman (18 Août 2013)

Pas trop.

Ai je tort ?


----------



## mistik (18 Août 2013)

Peut-être pas !

--> Mais néanmoins comment expliquer le fait que lorsqu'un SDF est accompagné d'un chien pour faire la manche il obtient plus d'espèces que lorsqu'il est seul ... Est-ce que l'animal inférieur (le chien) prime sur l'animal supérieur (l'Homme) dans l'adversité ?


----------



## bugman (18 Août 2013)

Peut être parce qu'il y a deux êtres (l'homme et le chien) en difficulté.

Accepterais tu (voir quelques jours) un animal chez toi si il est en difficulté (abandon par exemple) ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Août 2013)

non


sais tu jouer d'un instrument de musique ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2013)

Non.

Tu sais cuisiner des choses compliquées ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Août 2013)

Non. 


Aurais tu tendance à boire plus que de raison ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2013)

Non j'ai arrêté.

Combien de sucres dans ton café ?


----------



## ranxerox (18 Août 2013)

2 à chaque fois ;-)

la liberté pour toi, c'est plutôt la moto
ou le camping-car ?

;-)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2013)

La moto.

Tu es frileux ?


----------



## bugman (18 Août 2013)

Oui, grave ! Je n'aime pas le froid.

1000 messages sur le forum, ça se fête ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2013)

Pas mal, membre d'élite ! Champagne.

Tu reçois beaucoup de mails par jour ?


----------



## bugman (18 Août 2013)

Une trentaine par jour (85% de spams).

Le métier que tu voulais faire quand tu étais petit ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2013)

Chauffeur de taxis.

Le métier que tu ne voudrais pas faire ?


----------



## mistik (18 Août 2013)

Un professionnel de l'escroquerie.

--> Quelle est la supposée particularité qu'auraient les "Croibleu" que bêtement je suis entrain de manger ... chez moi ... et non pas en voiture ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2013)

De réduire l'alcool dans le sang.

Tu crois en une destinée ?


----------



## mistik (19 Août 2013)

Oui en *celle-ci *!

--> Crois-tu en la résurrection ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2013)

Non.

Tu es un gros dormeur ?


----------



## mistik (19 Août 2013)

Oui et même avec un doudou !

--> Quelle fonction occupe Christophe De Margerie ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2013)

Directeur général de Total.

Tu manges quoi le matin ?


----------



## jonson (19 Août 2013)

Un fruit.

Tu t'y connais en programmation?


----------



## mistik (19 Août 2013)

Très peu.

--> Que faire pour rendre un Mac super performant ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2013)

Prendre un Mac Pro.

Tu as quoi comme souris ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Août 2013)

un magic track pad



François Hollande est intéressé par quelle année en ce moment ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2013)

2017 ?

Pain blanc ou pain gris ?


----------



## mistik (19 Août 2013)

Pain blanc.

--> Bonnet blanc ou blanc bonnet ?





​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2013)

Kif-kif.

Batman ou Superman ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Août 2013)

Batman.

Marvel ou DC Comics ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2013)

Marvel.

Ton dessert favori ?


----------



## bugman (19 Août 2013)

Tartelette au cassis.

Chocolats Belge ou Suisse ?


----------



## jonson (19 Août 2013)

Les deux me vont bien.

Regardes-tu beaucoup la TV?


----------



## bugman (19 Août 2013)

D'un oeil (l'autre est ici)... Quelques films sympas sur Canal (que j'ai gratuitement depuis plus d'un an).:love:

Pas belle la vie ?


----------



## jonson (19 Août 2013)

Seulement si tu me dis comment t'as canal gratuitement.

Qu-est-ce-qui te fait courir?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Août 2013)

*TOASTED*  Le réveil chaque matin, je suis souvent en retard 

Tu es déjà allé dans un Center Park ?


----------



## bugman (19 Août 2013)

Non, je préfère "la verte".

Charentaises ou Rangers ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2013)

Charentaises.

Bob ou casquette ?


----------



## Old Timer (19 Août 2013)

Bob

Votre devise favorite?


----------



## bugman (20 Août 2013)

Ne fais pas aux autres ce que tu ne veux pas que l'on te fasse. (plus qu'une devise c'est mon lifestyle)

La tienne ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Août 2013)

Les deux qui sont dans ma signature.

Tu écoutes quelle radio ?


----------



## bugman (20 Août 2013)

"IRM" en cas de problème sur ma route. (RTL sinon)

Animals ou The Wall ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2013)

Animals.

Tu préfères voyager en train ou en voiture ?


----------



## bugman (20 Août 2013)

"Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à C0rentin." :/

Voiture si j'ai le volant.

Essence (version "gauche 115 la haut, ouvre à fond") ou diesel (version "tu peux y aller cocotte, première, il est vert") ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2013)

Essence.

Tu bois de la tisane pour te calmer le soir ?


----------



## bugman (20 Août 2013)

Devine ! (nieueueueeueueueu !)

Alors ?


----------



## Old Timer (20 Août 2013)

Je crois que oui.


Mais que mets tu dedans, là est la question?


----------



## bugman (20 Août 2013)

10% d'eau, 3% de camomille et 87% de taurine !

T'en veux ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2013)

Non merci blurp .

Tu aimes la moutarde forte ?


----------



## FlnY (20 Août 2013)

Oui mais il n'y a que maille qui m'aille. 

Tu aimes faire du roller ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2013)

J'aime mais je suis pas un expert.

Et du skate tu aimes ?


----------



## matacao (20 Août 2013)

Non, pas du tout.

--> Que pense tu de l'iPhone Low Cost ?


----------



## jonson (20 Août 2013)

Pas grand chose.

As-tu un iBidule chez toi?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2013)

iPod.

Tu as les ongles courts ou longs ?


----------



## Powerdom (20 Août 2013)

court.


que représente ton tapis de souris ?


----------



## jonson (20 Août 2013)

Je n'en ai pas, tout au trackpad.

Tu as combien de paires de chaussures?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Août 2013)

Seulement 3 : chaussure de ville, chaussure de trekking, chaussure d'été (que je vais découper, plonger dans l'acide, bruler et jeter à la poubelle tellement qu'elles me font mal au pied !!!)

Et toi ?


----------



## matacao (20 Août 2013)

Une paire qui me sert a tout faire ^^

--> Quel sport pratique tu ?


----------



## bugman (20 Août 2013)

Tir sportif (licencié mais j'y vais très peu). :sleep:

Parles tu beaucoup où es tu plutôt le genre qui aime écouter ?


----------



## matacao (20 Août 2013)

J'aime écouter.

--> Que pense tu des samsung galaxie ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2013)

Très content j'en ai un.

Tu as des plantes dans tes pièces ?


----------



## matacao (20 Août 2013)

Oui

--> Quelles plantes aime tu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Août 2013)

En plastique, j'ai absolument pas la main verte.

Tu as un jardin ?


----------



## mistik (20 Août 2013)

Non.

--> As-tu un drone Parrot chez toi ?


----------



## matacao (20 Août 2013)

Non mais ça me tenterai bien.

--> Que pense tu des drones ?


----------



## mistik (20 Août 2013)

Qu'il faut les domestiquer !

--> Que penses-tu de la situation économique de la France ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Août 2013)

Qu'on est dans la m*rde.

Tu es croyant ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2013)

Non.

Tu es indépendant ?


----------



## Old Timer (21 Août 2013)

Bien sûr.

Pourquoi toutes ces questions?


----------



## LeProf (21 Août 2013)

Simple curiosité.

La rentrée, t'y penses déjà ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2013)

Non j'y vais pas !

Tu aimais quoi comme bonbon petit enfant ?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Août 2013)

les suguss. 



aimes tu conduire ?


----------



## jonson (21 Août 2013)

Seulement quand ça roule bien.

Est-tu déjà allé en Egypte?


----------



## FlnY (21 Août 2013)

non. on va attendre que le climat s'améliore pour y aller.

De quoi as-tu besoin en ce moment ?


----------



## mistik (21 Août 2013)

D'une brosse à dents et d'un dentifrice.

--> Es-tu en vacances ou alors as-tu repris le chemin du travail ?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Août 2013)

http://forums.macg.co/12577964-post664.html


la France a des frontières avec combien de pays ?


----------



## Old Timer (21 Août 2013)

16

Correct ou pas?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Août 2013)

Alors moi j'en trouvais 11. (mais tu as peut être comptabilisé les frontières maritimes ? )

qui vient d'être condamné à 35 années de prison ?


----------



## bugman (21 Août 2013)

Bradley Manning.

Rolex ou Omega ?


----------



## jonson (21 Août 2013)

Omega.

UGC ou Pathé?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Août 2013)

Mk2 Bibliothèque ! C'est le meilleur ciné de Paris.

Rolls Royce ou Bentley ?


----------



## Old Timer (21 Août 2013)

Bentley.

Pourquoi les kamikazes portent un casque?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Août 2013)

je suis plutôt Mercedes..


Quel animal rare est né au zoo de Besançon ?


----------



## bugman (21 Août 2013)

Certainement encore un truc avec des poils.






C'est de moi. :rose:
Tu restes quand même ? :love:


----------



## mistik (22 Août 2013)

Oui chef !

--> As-tu déjà eu affaire à la Police des murs ?


----------



## bugman (22 Août 2013)

Non.

Les religions (et leurs interprétations) te font elles t'interroger ?


----------



## jonson (22 Août 2013)

Les religions oui, leurs interprétations non.

Plutôt dessert ou fromage?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Août 2013)

Dessert.

Pourquoi tu t'es inscrit sur le forum de MacG ?


----------



## jonson (22 Août 2013)

La première fois... des questions à propos de macway. Ensuite je suis resté parce tout simplement le forum et le site sont très bon.

Déjeuner sur le pouce ou vrai repas?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2013)

Vrai repas.

Tu fais du yoga ?


----------



## jonson (22 Août 2013)

C'est une activité qui m'intéresse beaucoup. Mais je n'est jamais eu l'occasion de la pratiquer.

T'es bon en maths?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2013)

Non.

Tu aimes les pommes d'amour ?


----------



## bugman (22 Août 2013)

Oh moi tu sais, tout ce qui est comestible... ! :love:

L'aliment que tu ne veux pas voir dans ton assiette ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2013)

Le quinoa.

Ta sauce pour frites préférée ?


----------



## mistik (22 Août 2013)

Aucune.

--> Quel est ton peintre préféré ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2013)

Edward Hopper.

Quel est ton chanteur préféré ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Août 2013)

il y a quelques années j'aurais répondu Renaud. maintenant je n'en ai pas.


tu as déjà reçu ta feuille d'impôts ?


----------



## bugman (22 Août 2013)

Deja ? Non.






Et toi ce soir qu'as tu avalé ?


----------



## Old Timer (22 Août 2013)

Steak de bison, patates frites, bière.


Fait chaud chez vous?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Août 2013)

Non ça va, j'habite au 23ème ! On a un peu de vent.

Tu as déjà donné ton sang ?


----------



## bugman (22 Août 2013)

Demain il devrait faire 2°C en dessous de chez toi dans mon coin.
Non. :rose:

As tu deja mangé du requin ? (tain! J'ai toudis faim !)


----------



## mistik (23 Août 2013)

Non mais un jour un requin me mangera peut-être ... 

--> 17 étages plus haut, badmonkeyman pourrait-il connaître les 40ièmes rugissants ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2013)

Peut-être.

Tu vas souvent chez le médecin ?


----------



## Powerdom (23 Août 2013)

c'est quand même très loin de Paris !


tu es plutôt Mappy ou Google Map ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2013)

Google Map.

Le mois que tu préfères ?


----------



## jonson (23 Août 2013)

Décembre à cause de mon âme d"enfant.

Te restes-tu tout tes points sur ton permis?


----------



## Powerdom (23 Août 2013)

oui !


Bradley Maning va changer, mais de quoi ?


----------



## jonson (23 Août 2013)

Je ne sais mais il a était condamné à 35 ans de prison dans l'affaire WikiLeaks. 

Crois-tu encore au Père -Noël?


----------



## Powerdom (23 Août 2013)

Non ne me dis pas que c'est pas vrai :mouais:



quelle est l'imparfait du verbe appeler à la première personne ? 



Bradley va changer de sexe.


----------



## bugman (23 Août 2013)

Que j'appelasse.

J'ai triché (ha, ça va, hein !) ; Mais qui parle encore comme ça ?


----------



## Old Timer (23 Août 2013)

Powerdom je suppose.


C' èst todi li p'tit qu' on spotche. Et qui parle encore comme ça?


----------



## JaiLaTine (23 Août 2013)

Pas moi 

Tu préfère avoir une jambe en bois ou un bras en plastique ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2013)

Un bras en plastique.

Tu as déjà pleuré de rire ?


----------



## jonson (23 Août 2013)

Y a pas si longtemps en lisant un post de monsieur r e m y.

Apéro ce soir?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2013)

Non.

Tes chips favori ?


----------



## Old Timer (23 Août 2013)

Lays (connus aussi sous le nom de croustilles au Québec et au Canada)

CHIPS avez-vous déjà vu cette série télévisée?


----------



## bugman (23 Août 2013)

Oui (ça ne nous rajeunit pas).

Dis, toi aussi tu pleurais à chaque épisode de "Belle et Sebastien" ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Août 2013)

J'sui trô geun wesh, koné pô bel é sébast1 ! 

Tu as prévu de faire quoi ce Week-end ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2013)

Un atelier d'écriture.

Tu regardes Arte ?


----------



## jonson (23 Août 2013)

Shopping et soirée apéro chez le frérot, dimanche repas anniversaire et visite chez la grand-mère. 

Tu regardes le rugby à la télé?

Edit: Corentin m'a grillé.

Oui ça m'arrive.

Même question.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2013)

Assez régulièrement oui.

Tu aimes les petits beurres ?


----------



## bugman (23 Août 2013)

Non. A part avec des cartes, une queue, une raquette ou un moteur, le sport me gave assez vite.
Je pense peut être que le sport se doit d'être individuel (dépassement de soi).
C'est super bon, oui !

Tu fais une confiance aveugle en tes collègues ?


----------



## jonson (23 Août 2013)

Pas du tout.

As quand remontes ta dernière fois... au sky?


----------



## bugman (24 Août 2013)

Je n'ai jamais fais ça au ski. :love:

Sur une luge, tu me le conseilles ?


----------



## jonson (24 Août 2013)

Ça doit être pas mal. Mais plutôt en montée.

Tu dors pas?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2013)

Non.

Tu vas encore partir en vacances ?


----------



## jonson (24 Août 2013)

Si Dieu le veut oui. Mais faut aussi voir les finances.

Tu fais quelle taille de pantalon?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2013)

27.

Tu chausses du combien ?


----------



## jonson (24 Août 2013)

(27 pour un pantalon ça n'existe pas.)

44.

Parles-tu une autre que le français?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2013)

Ben oui.

Tu portes la moustache ?


----------



## jonson (24 Août 2013)

Effectivement.

Et quelle est cette autre langue que tu parles?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2013)

Le belge.

Tu aimes donner de vieux objets ?


----------



## jonson (24 Août 2013)

Je les donnent seulement si ils sont encore en bon état.

As-tu le coeur sur la main?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2013)

Un peu mais pas pour tout.

Tu as quoi dans ta poche ?


----------



## jonson (24 Août 2013)

Là, tout de suite... rien.

Qu'as-tu mangé ce soir?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2013)

Steak, pâtes et petits pois.

Et toi ?


----------



## jonson (24 Août 2013)

Gratin de choux-choux et une pina colada en apéro.

Penses-tu qu'il y a une limite à la bêtise?


----------



## bugman (24 Août 2013)

Tout me laisse croire qu'il y a une limite de temps (sorte de DLUO), oui. Niveau quantité, par contre, on arrive encore à me surprendre.

Comment bien réagir face à un 'con' ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2013)

Je dirais l'ignorer.

Tu aimes la musique gitane ?


----------



## bugman (24 Août 2013)

Je ne connais pas trop. :rose:
Mais si tu as des noms de bons albums, j'écouterais avec plaisir.

Je ne sais pas quoi poser comme question, là... Ca t'arrive aussi parfois ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Août 2013)

quelques fois ....



il pleut chez toi ?


----------



## bugman (24 Août 2013)

Comme vache qui pisse.

Toi aussi tu as une petite expression "à deux balles" à proposer ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Août 2013)

hier mon daubot de beau frère a encore fait une beigne à l'auto. Il était pressé de rentrer voir sa bonne amie. Il va se mettre à la colle avec. Il l'a rencontré au petit nouvel an. c'est elle qui f'sait la cancoillotte. c'est l'coup qui pleuvait tant. il était tellement gaugé qu'il a failli choper la mort !



t'as tout compris ? si t'es Franc Comtois oui !


----------



## Old Timer (24 Août 2013)

J'ai pas tout compris mais est-ce que ça ressemble à ceci?

Hier mon niochon de beau frère a encore poqué mon char. Il était pressé de rentrer voir sa blonde. Il va saccoter avec. Il l'a rencontré au petit nouvel an. c'est elle qui f'sait la cancoillotte. Il mouillait à boire deboutte. il était tellement trempe qu'il a failli lever les pattes !


----------



## mistik (24 Août 2013)

Je n'ai pas tout compris !

--> As-tu déjà pensé à préparer ta lointaine (ou pas si lointaine que ça) retraite ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2013)

Pas encore mais ça viendra.

Tu penses déjà à un futur boulot ?


----------



## jonson (24 Août 2013)

Oui déjà.

Tu fais le ménage chez toi?


----------



## mistik (25 Août 2013)

Oui ... quand j'y pense ...

--> Es-tu très strict sur la tenue vestimentaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2013)

Non.

Tu aimes les vestes en cuirs ?


----------



## jonson (25 Août 2013)

Pas vraiment.

As-tu plusieurs compte dans des banques différentes?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2013)

Non.

Tu es souvent en négatif ?


----------



## jonson (25 Août 2013)

C'est derniers mois j'ai eu une baisse de salaire de 300 et pourtant mes charges fixent elles n'ont pas changées. Donc oui quelques fin de mois difficile qui s'annoncent.

Mais qui peut dire qu'il ne subit pas le crise?


----------



## mistik (25 Août 2013)

Les millionnaires et milliardaires !

--> Vas-tu regarder un film ce soir et le cas échéant lequel ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2013)

Dragon Rouge (encore une fois).

Pourquoi dit-on "vieux comme Hérode" ?


----------



## jonson (25 Août 2013)

Hérode c'est un roi ou un empereur de l'antiquité? Sinon je sais pas pour l'expression.

Attends-tu la sortie des nouveaux MBP?


----------



## bugman (25 Août 2013)

Parce qu'on appelle plus nos enfants comme ça aujourd'hui, peut être. 
Pas spécialement.

Tu parles combien de langues ?


----------



## jonson (25 Août 2013)

On m'a déjà posé la question, mais j'en parle deux. 

Es-tu seul ce soir?


----------



## mistik (25 Août 2013)

Non.

--> Aimes-tu la solitude ?


----------



## jonson (25 Août 2013)

Quelques fois je la recherche même.

Tu aimes les patisseries?


----------



## mistik (25 Août 2013)

Oui.

--> Au XXIème siècle, qu'est-ce qu'un barbare selon toi ?


----------



## jonson (25 Août 2013)

Je pourrai te citer un fait divers horrible qui est survenu sur mon île natale. Si je devais définir le terme barbare, je prendrai sans doute cette exmple et ce quelque soit le siècle. ici PS: ne prendre l'article que pour connaitre les faits et ne pas faire fît des commentaires.

Tu préfères les blondes ou les brunes?


----------



## mistik (25 Août 2013)

Plutôt les blondes !

--> Quelle type de bière préfères-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2013)

La Pils.

Quel alcool fort aimes-tu ?


----------



## bugman (26 Août 2013)

Le whisky.

Un "par 9" au McDo ou une douzaine d'huitres ?


----------



## LeProf (26 Août 2013)

une douzaine d'huitre !!

Quel vin pour les accompagner ?


----------



## bugman (26 Août 2013)

Sauvignon (?)

T'en penses quoi ?


----------



## jonson (26 Août 2013)

Les huitres très peu pour moi et le vin je ne m'y connais pas.

Pourquoi ta choisi cet avatar?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Août 2013)

Parce que je la trouve plaisante 
Et toi ?


----------



## bugman (26 Août 2013)

J'avais envie de changer et elle correspond mieux à mon pseudo.

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2013)

Un petit logo sans prétention.

Ta dernière envie impulsive c'était quoi ?


----------



## LeProf (26 Août 2013)

Acheter un macbook air .... mais ce n'est restée qu'une envie ^^

Te projètes-tu souvent dans le futur ?


----------



## jonson (26 Août 2013)

Très souvent même, d'ailleurs la dernière en j'étais en France en 2025 et c'était pas beau à voir.

C'est qui ton actrice préférée?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Août 2013)

Brigitte Lahaie 

Es-tu bien rentré de vacance ?


----------



## jonson (26 Août 2013)

Je suis toujours en vacances!  

Et toi, comment se sont passées les tiennes?


----------



## mistik (26 Août 2013)

Elles se continuent.

--> As-tu déjà piloté un hélicoptère ?


----------



## jonson (26 Août 2013)

Non jamais, et même pas un modèle réduit.

Mets-tu des pantalons à pinces quand tu as un rendez-vous important?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2013)

Non.

Prends-tu souvent le bus ?


----------



## LeProf (26 Août 2013)

Pratiquement jamais.

Quel est le voyage le plus lointain que tu as effectué ? que tu voudrais faire ?


----------



## jonson (26 Août 2013)

Goa en Inde.

Tu pratiques un sport régulièrement?


----------



## mistik (26 Août 2013)

Malheureusement, honteusement non !

--> Avec tout ce qui se passe dans le monde penses-tu que le NASDP pourrait un jour ressusciter ?


----------



## Old Timer (27 Août 2013)

C'est malheureusement une possibilité.



Est-tu pessimiste?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2013)

Oui.

Tu utilises quoi comme traitement de texte ?


----------



## bugman (27 Août 2013)

Oui. Souvent à la limite de la déprime. (Sinon ça va, hein ! )
Celui qui me passe sous la main (Word, du libre ou Pages) n'ayant pas d'énormes besoins, je ne galère pas trop.

As tu ton permis bateau ?


----------



## jonson (27 Août 2013)

Non mais le permis côtier m'intéresserait.

C'est quoi ton livre de chevet du moment?


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Août 2013)

Le projet de réforme des retraites....:sleep:

Que fais tu pour garder la forme ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2013)

Bonne alimentation.

Ta pizza favorite ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Août 2013)

saumon crème.


le dernier livre que tu as lu c'est ?


----------



## jonson (27 Août 2013)

Ça remonte à tellement longtemps que je ne m'en souviens plus.

T'as regardé _L'amour est dans le pré_ hier soir?


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Août 2013)

Non j'ai regardé 99 Francs.

Et tu as regardé quoi?


----------



## Old Timer (27 Août 2013)

Inch'allah



Tu regarde beaucoup la télé?


----------



## mistik (27 Août 2013)

Non.

--> Avec ton banquier est-ce copains comme cochon ou au contraire ennemis à la vie à la mort ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2013)

Ni l'un ni l'autre.

Tu aimerais quoi pour ton dernier repas ?


----------



## bugman (28 Août 2013)

Déjeuner en paix. 

Que fais tu pour te retendre ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2013)

Je mets un élastique.

Tu te souviens de ta naissance ?


----------



## mistik (28 Août 2013)

Oui et même de la gueule du gynécologue et des infirmières l'entourant ! 

--> La réforme gouvernementale des retraites n'étant pas à la mesure du trou abyssal de la branche vieillesse de la Sécurité sociale, quand penses-tu que nous aurons droit à une nouvelle réforme ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2013)

L'année prochaine ?

Tu aimes vivre dangereusement ?


----------



## mistik (29 Août 2013)

Oui !

--> Aimerais-tu accompagné d'un Polonais jouer à la roulette russe ?


----------



## bugman (29 Août 2013)

Faut voir si on peut emporter les bouteilles en sortant.

Se fait il encore de demander la main d'une jeune femme à ses parents ?


----------



## mistik (29 Août 2013)

Cela dépend des familles j'imagine !

--> Que fais-tu à cet instant précis ?


----------



## bugman (29 Août 2013)

Je me dis que c'est chiant de poster au même moment que Miss Tique ! 

Fumes tu ?


----------



## LeProf (29 Août 2013)

Non.

Pratiques-tu un sport régulièrement ?


----------



## mistik (29 Août 2013)

Non, non, non ...

--> ... T'es pas fou non ?


----------



## bugman (29 Août 2013)

Si et heureusement... j'y tiens à mon petit grain de folie !

Pourquoi me dis je que pour plaire au plus grand nombre il faut agir comme des machines ?


----------



## mistik (29 Août 2013)

Oui et avec un c&#339;ur froid !

--> Connais-tu _trivago.fr_ ?


----------



## LeProf (29 Août 2013)

Juste vu une pub à la télé.

Es-tu droitier ou gaucher ?


----------



## mistik (29 Août 2013)

Droitier.

--> De droite ou de gauche en politique ?


----------



## bugman (29 Août 2013)

Je ne sais plus. :/ (de gauche jusqu'a présent).

Qu'est ce qui te plait le plus chez ta (ton) compagne (compagnon) ?


----------



## LeProf (29 Août 2013)

Son intimité 

Marié, pacsé, union libre ?


----------



## mistik (29 Août 2013)

En résumé : célibataire avec des relations intimes, célibataire en intimes relations, intimement en relation de célibataire non endurci.

--> Aimes-tu boire du vin rouge ... modérément ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2013)

Non.

Es-tu chevaleresque ?


----------



## bugman (29 Août 2013)

J'ai pas de cheval !

A point ou saignant ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2013)

A point.

Avec quelle sauce chaude ?


----------



## LeProf (29 Août 2013)

Sauce au poivre ou roquefort

Pourquoi certaines personnes se tuent au travail ?


----------



## bugman (29 Août 2013)

madère.

T'adhères ?

Z'ont rien d'autres à foutre, certainement.

A moins que ce soit pour le pognon ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2013)

L'argent sans doute.

Tu emporterais quoi sur une île déserte ?


----------



## bugman (29 Août 2013)

La civilisation.

Quel prénom donnerais tu as ton (prochain ou futur) enfant ? Pourquoi ?


----------



## LeProf (29 Août 2013)

De la crème solaire

Aucun, j'en ai 2 et cela suffit !

Quel est ton pire cauchemar ?


----------



## bugman (29 Août 2013)

Appeler mon enfant "crème solaire" !

Pas toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2013)

Avoir un enfant.

Tu aimerais faire quoi de plus dans ta vie ?


----------



## bugman (29 Août 2013)

Dépenser du fric.

Combien tes impôts cette année ?


----------



## LeProf (29 Août 2013)

je n'ai pas encore reçu la jolie n'enveloppe !!

Après un an, regrettes-tu le bulletin que tu as mis dans l'urne ?


----------



## bugman (29 Août 2013)

Comme souvent. (soupire)

Pas toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2013)

Si quelque soit l'action d'ailleurs.

Tu penses souvent à ta petite enfance ?


----------



## LeProf (29 Août 2013)

Parfois, en me disant que c'était le bon temps de l'insouciance, vivre au jour le jour...

Ton anniversaire, c'est bientôt ?


----------



## bugman (29 Août 2013)

Dans deux jours.

Tu va me le souhaiter, hein ? (bien me faire comprendre que j'ai encore pris un an dans la gamelle)


----------



## LeProf (29 Août 2013)

Je n'y manquerai pas ... 

au fait, tu fais combien ?


----------



## matacao (29 Août 2013)

17 ans dans 6 jours

Et toi ? ^^


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2013)

26 ans.

Tu joues à quoi en ce moment ?


----------



## mistik (29 Août 2013)

A te répondre !

--> Est-ce une sinécure ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2013)

Non.

Tu as déjà lu le Coran ?


----------



## LeProf (30 Août 2013)

Non.

Regardes-tu des émissions politiques à la Tv ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2013)

Oui

Tu regardes encore des dessins animés ?


----------



## mistik (30 Août 2013)

Non, je suis un grand maintenant ! 

--> As-tu un toc du genre te laver tes mains, les rincer et les essuyer plusieurs fois dans la même minute ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2013)

Oui malheureusement.

Tu as de bonnes relations avec tes parents ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Août 2013)

Oui.

Tes enfants sont ils prêt pour mardi prochain ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2013)

Je n'ai pas d'enfants

Tu avais une trousse Tintin petit ?


----------



## bugman (30 Août 2013)

Non.

Ton enfance ça reste un bon souvenir pour toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2013)

Oui de bons moments.

Tu avais de bons résultats à l'école ?


----------



## bugman (30 Août 2013)

Tard. Je m'y ennuyais.

Quels étaient tes cours préférés ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2013)

Français et histoire.

Quels étaient ceux que tu détestais ?


----------



## jonson (31 Août 2013)

Français et philo.

T'as le permis moto?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2013)

Non.

Tu aimes la moto ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Août 2013)

Oui, mais je n'aime pas les motards inconscients qui roulent n'importe comment.

Tu as quel âge ?


----------



## bugman (31 Août 2013)

41 ans.

As tu encore toutes tes dents ?


----------



## OhCult (31 Août 2013)

En effet !
As tu tout tes doigts ?


----------



## bugman (31 Août 2013)

J'ai l'impression.

As tu toute ta tête ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2013)

Oui mais pas beaucoup de cheveux.

Tu aimes Sherlock Holmes ?


----------



## LeProf (31 Août 2013)

Si c'est la série... bof, j'ai pas vraiment accroché.

Cocktails avec ou sans alcool ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2013)

Sans alcool.

Avec ou sans glaçons ?


----------



## LeProf (31 Août 2013)

Sans.

Des projets pour ce samedi soir ?


----------



## jonson (31 Août 2013)

L'apéro déjà entamé, je dirai: profiter des miens et rester cool.

Et toi? Des idées à proposer?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Août 2013)

Un BBQ avant qu'il ne fasse trop moche 

Printemps, été, automne ou hiver ?


----------



## LeProf (31 Août 2013)

Été ....

Aimes-tu les balades en moto ?


----------



## thierry37 (31 Août 2013)

J'ai pas de moto.
En voiture, oui !

Il fait chaud chez toi ?


----------



## LeProf (31 Août 2013)

Oui, c'est le Sud 

C'est quoi ta caisse ? en parlant djeuns


----------



## thierry37 (31 Août 2013)

C3 Picasso, pour la place (faut caser le ptit et les bagages)

C'est quoi ta moto ?


----------



## LeProf (31 Août 2013)

Er6n Kawa... mais je rêve d'une Triumph Street Triple 

Respectes-tu toujours les limitations de vitesse ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2013)

Mieux je ne roule pas.

Le dernier morceau que tu as écouté ?


----------



## LeProf (31 Août 2013)

En voiture, une merde sur NRJ dont je ne connais ni le titre, ni le/la/les chanteurs... 

Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas faire parfois pour contenter, un tant soit peu, ses enfants ?


----------



## thierry37 (31 Août 2013)

Respecter les limites...?

Est ce que quelqu'un d'autre que Le prof a compris sa question ?


----------



## LeProf (31 Août 2013)

moi-même je ne l'ai pas comprise ...

Est-ce grave docteur ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2013)

Non Professeur !

Quelle est la limite de tes désirs ?


----------



## LeProf (31 Août 2013)

Celle de mon compte en banque ....

A quoi sert cette discussion ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2013)

Se poser des questions parfois intéressantes, parfois non.

Quelles sont tes chances de finir à l'asile ?


----------



## jonson (31 Août 2013)

Je dirais une sur deux.

Et les tiennes?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2013)

1 sur chance sur 2 aussi .

Comment fuis-tu la réalité (si tu le fais) ?


----------



## mistik (1 Septembre 2013)

En regardant trop internet !

--> Que vas-tu faire comme sortie ce dimanche ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2013)

Une ballade au cimetière.

Que t'inspires le mois de septembre ?


----------



## bugman (1 Septembre 2013)

Le retour de la pluie.

Connais tu la méthode GTD (Getting Things Done) ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2013)

Oui.

Tu souhaites la mort de tes adversaires ?


----------



## bugman (1 Septembre 2013)

Rien dans ma vie actuellement ne le justifierait. Si un jour un adversaire souhaiterait mettre fin à la mienne, j'adapterais ma réponse en conséquence. Mais la vie (quelqu'elle soit), est avant tout, pour moi, un trésor à protéger et à respecter.

Vouloir la mort d'autrui n'est il pas l'aveu d'une certaine faiblesse ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Septembre 2013)

non......................si ! :rateau:

Pourquoi poses tu des questions incompréhensibles ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2013)

Pour brouiller le jeu ? .

Tu vas acheter une PS4 ou une Xbox One ?


----------



## bugman (1 Septembre 2013)

Je pense attendre un peu (certainement pour la PS4), ma 360 me suffit pour le moment.

Tu portes quoi comme montre ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2013)

Je n'en porte pas.

Tu portes une ou des bagues ?


----------



## thierry37 (1 Septembre 2013)

une seule.

Tu as combien de mac ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2013)

Deux.

Combien d'iPod ?


----------



## bugman (1 Septembre 2013)

J'en avais un... évaporé... ma fille ne comprend pas ce phénomène non plus ! 

Trouves tu dommage de ne pas trouver un GPS sur l'iPod ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2013)

Oui ça serait pas un mal.

Tu fumes quoi comme cigarettes ?


----------



## LeProf (1 Septembre 2013)

Je ne fumes pas.

Avec combien de doigts frappes-tu sur ton clavier d'ordi ?


----------



## thierry37 (1 Septembre 2013)

Les dix. 
Pas encore avec les pieds 

T'es plutôt plage ou montagne ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2013)

Plage.

Tu aimes le Tabasco ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Septembre 2013)

Non, je n'aime pas mangé épicé.

Tu bosses demain ?


----------



## thierry37 (1 Septembre 2013)

Ouais. Ouiiin

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2013)

Non.

Ta dernière prise de sang remonte à quand ?


----------



## jonson (1 Septembre 2013)

Y a un an environ.

Tu bosses demain?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2013)

Non.

Tu utilises les transports en commun ?


----------



## bugman (2 Septembre 2013)

J'evite mes semblables le plus possible IRL (c'est valable dans les transports également).

Combien de temps t'es indispensable pour être OP le matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2013)

5 minutes.

Tu prends des somnifères ?


----------



## thierry37 (2 Septembre 2013)

Jamais. J'ai essayé une fois, et ça marchait pas.

Tu utilises quel navigateur web ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2013)

Chrome.

Ton dessinateur favori ?


----------



## thierry37 (2 Septembre 2013)

Uderzo, les Astérix ont bercé mon enfance.

Quelle BD préférée ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Septembre 2013)

Tif et Tondu.

Reprise du boulot à l'usine ce matin. Qui peut me filer une baffe pour me réveiller ?


----------



## jonson (2 Septembre 2013)

Tiens! Même si un peu tard. (11H20)

Tu fais quoi pour garder une belle peau?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Septembre 2013)

Un sauna de temps en temps.

Tu es inscrit dans une salle de sport ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2013)

Non.

Tu aimes la piscine ?


----------



## jonson (2 Septembre 2013)

Oui j'aime bien.

C'est quoi ton parfum de glace préféré?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2013)

Pistache.

Celui que tu aimes le moins ?


----------



## mistik (2 Septembre 2013)

Celui qui est le plus éloigné de mes idéaux.

--> Aimes-tu ta situation actuelle tant personnelle que professionnelle ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2013)

Non pas tellement.

Tu es plutôt quelqu'un de permissif ?


----------



## mistik (2 Septembre 2013)

Ca dépend.

--> Es-tu quelqu'un de subversif ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2013)

Pas du tout.

Tu joues de ton charisme ?


----------



## mistik (2 Septembre 2013)

... Oui et même ... de ma beauté à faire damner le diable ! 

--> Es-tu croyant ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2013)

Non.

Tu mets des chemises de quelle couleur en général ?


----------



## mistik (2 Septembre 2013)

Bleue.

--> Tes dessous sont de quelle couleur ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Septembre 2013)

Noir, bleu, bleu clair,  et gris.

Tu mets combien de temps pour aller au boulot ?


----------



## thierry37 (3 Septembre 2013)

20'

Tu dors déjà ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2013)

Non.

Qui t'a appris à faire tes lacets ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Septembre 2013)

M'en souviens plus trop, les parents sans doute 

Connais-tu plusieurs techniques de lassage ?


----------



## thierry37 (3 Septembre 2013)

Oui. 
La simple que tout le monde utilise.
Mais je préfère celle des marins (tu sais les chaussures de voiles avec lacets en cuir qui se défont tout le temps.) Super pratique.

Tu es iOS ou Android ?


----------



## jonson (3 Septembre 2013)

Aucun des deux je n'ai pas de smartphones.

Tu portes des caleçons ou des slips?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2013)

Slips.

Tu portes des courtes ou hautes chaussettes ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Septembre 2013)

Hautes quand j'ai un pantalon et courtes quand j'ai un short.

Tu es du genre glabre ou poilu ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2013)

Poilu des jambes.

Et au niveau des sourcils c'est fourni chez toi ?


----------



## bugman (3 Septembre 2013)

Moins que mon médecin quand j'étais gosse.

Te souviens tu de ton médecin de famille quand tu étais petit ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2013)

Oui c'est le même.

Ta première opération c'était quoi ?


----------



## bugman (3 Septembre 2013)

L'accouchement de ma mère. 

Ta dernière ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2013)

Les dents de sagesse.

Le film que tu attends le plus ?


----------



## jonson (3 Septembre 2013)

Celui du jour où j'encaisserai mon chèque de La française des jeux.

As-tu déjà rencontré un membre de macg en vrai?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Septembre 2013)

Non, jamais. Faudrait que MacG organise un pot ! 

Tu as la fibre ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2013)

Non.

Tu t'intéresses à la bourse ?


----------



## mistik (3 Septembre 2013)

Oui et même à ma vie ! 

--> Aimerais-tu que notre hollandais de Président nous foute la pagaille en déclenchant la guerre en Syrie ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2013)

Non.

Tu utilises un autre OS que OS X ?


----------



## bugman (4 Septembre 2013)

Seven (mais peu). Andro en mobilité.

Es tu tatoué ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2013)

Non.

Es-tu percé ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Septembre 2013)

Plus maintenant.

Quelle heure est-il ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2013)

08h56.

Tu fais quoi ce matin ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Septembre 2013)

Au boulot, surfant un peu avant d'attaquer vraiment les hostilités

Il est toujours 8h56 ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2013)

Non, il est 08h59.

Tu es collectionneur ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Septembre 2013)

a part les bd et mangas...

tu penses que j'aurais les clés du Bar quand ?


----------



## bugman (4 Septembre 2013)

Apres que les modérateurs actuels en auront débattus, certainement. 

Es tu cadre dans l'entreprise où tu travailles ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Septembre 2013)

non, mais j'ai de chouettes cadres dans mon bureau 


tu es bon en mots fléchés ?


----------



## mistik (4 Septembre 2013)

Je ne sais plus je n'y joue plus, en revanche au scrabble ... moi y en a être pas mauvais !

--> Alors la guerre contre Assad en Syrie ... ça se précise ?


----------



## bugman (4 Septembre 2013)

Ca fait sa petite route...

Prêt à mourir pour tes idéaux ou plutôt faire le choix de vivre en abdiquant ?


----------



## mistik (4 Septembre 2013)

Lorsque la France était dans un merdier pas possible durant les différentes guerres qu'elle a connues - car le Français n'est pas un foudre de guerre (confer en 1917 la France aurait été broyée par l'Empereur Allemand sans l'intervention des Américains) excepté peut être avec la Grande Armée (cf l'Empereur Napoléon Ier) - personne n'aurait bougé le petit doigt.

Néanmoins utiliser du gaz en temps de guerre (comme ce fut le cas lors de la guerre de 1914-1918) est effroyable et interdit. Donc une intervention serait envisageable ... même si économiquement parlant la France n'est pas encore sur pied !

--> Tout s'est-il bien passé lors de la rentrée scolaire pour tes enfants ?


----------



## bugman (4 Septembre 2013)

Elle reprend des cours lundi... après les avoir abandonnés (malheureusement) depuis un moment.
Je l'espere, donc.

Prêt à mourir pour tes idéaux ou plutôt faire le choix de vivre en abdiquant ? (je réitère ma question, ne parlant pas d'Etat et d'Histoire mais dans l'attente d'une réponse concernant tes propres choix)


----------



## jonson (4 Septembre 2013)

Mourir pour mes idéaux, même si la mort en elle-même je n'y pense pas. 

As-tu remarqué que le logo de Viméo est apparu dans la barre d'outils?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2013)

Oui.

Quel est ton surnom ?


----------



## mistik (4 Septembre 2013)

_Miss Tique_

--> Quel est ou a été ton chef d'Etat européen préféré ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Septembre 2013)

Pas de préférence dans ce domaine.

Penses-tu déjà à tes prochaines vacances ?


----------



## mistik (5 Septembre 2013)

Non, je suis encore en vacances ... dsl ... 

--> Et une question pour un champion ... si le moine qui a élaboré le calendrier actuel ne s'était pas trompé dans ses calculs, quel jour, mois et année serions-nous aujourd'hui ?


----------



## bugman (5 Septembre 2013)

On ne le saura jamais puisqu'il s'est planté ! (à moins que...)

Photos : Tu les preferes couleurs ou N&B ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2013)

N&B.

Tu as quoi comme appareil photo ?


----------



## bugman (5 Septembre 2013)

Leica (M6), Nikon (D90), un Pana (Lumix) et deux vieux Canon qui trainent (10D et EOS 5)

Que fais tu de beau ce WE ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2013)

Voir Hannah Arendt peut-être.

Il fait combien par chez toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Septembre 2013)

18° 


que s'est il passé la nuit du 10 décembre 1582 ?


----------



## bugman (5 Septembre 2013)

Un voyage dans le temps. 

Crois tu en une vie extra-terrestre ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2013)

Non.

Qui va gagner l'Euro de basket selon toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Septembre 2013)

Spain

Des sorties intéressantes au ciné cette semaine ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Septembre 2013)

Heu je sais pas j'attends la sortie de Gravity.


tu acheterais un Solex toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Septembre 2013)

Non, mais si tu m'en offres un, je ne dirai pas non 

Tu aimes le Made in France ?


----------



## LeProf (6 Septembre 2013)

Cela dépend pour quoi... les prunes, j'aime pas !! (contraventions)

Un ssd peut-il rajeunir un macbook de 5 ans ?


----------



## bugman (6 Septembre 2013)

Si il y rentre et est 'drivé', pourquoi pas !?!

C'est quoi ta machine (PC/Mac/Autre) principale ?


----------



## LeProf (6 Septembre 2013)

Macbook unibody late 2008 (octobre).... je suis vraiment en train de me tâter pour un ssd + HDD et faire sauter le superdrive....

Est-ce que cala vaut encore le coup ?


----------



## jonson (6 Septembre 2013)

J'aime bien.

Tu joues à ni oui ni non?


----------



## LeProf (6 Septembre 2013)

on peut le tenter ....

Tu poses les questions ?


----------



## bugman (6 Septembre 2013)

Non ! (oups !)

On joue au docteur ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Septembre 2013)

Pas avec toi 


quel mot de trois lettres est synonyme d'affirmatif ?


----------



## bugman (6 Septembre 2013)

Oui ! (re-oups !)

Vous avez décidez de me rendre dingue ?


----------



## LeProf (6 Septembre 2013)

C'est possible !

Quelle est la traduction de "Da", "yes" ou "ja" ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2013)

Oui.

Tu aimes la viande de grison ?


----------



## LeProf (6 Septembre 2013)

Oui.

Aimes-tu les réponses concises ?


----------



## bugman (6 Septembre 2013)

Bof. Je préfère vous lire.

As tu fais ton service militaire ?


----------



## LeProf (6 Septembre 2013)

Non.

Aurait-on du ne pas supprimer le service militaire ?


----------



## bugman (6 Septembre 2013)

Je pense.

Tu serais pour (son retour) ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2013)

Non c'est bien comme ça.

Ta danse favorite ?


----------



## bugman (7 Septembre 2013)

Le slow.

Tu aimes chanter (chantes tu souvent) ?


----------



## jonson (7 Septembre 2013)

Oui, mais comme une casserole.

As-tu une épargne retraite?


----------



## bugman (7 Septembre 2013)

Oui... un comble pour quelqu'un qui ne bosse pas.

Faudrait peut être que je pense à offrir une Audi au patron prêt à m'embaucher.
http://www.ouest-france.fr/ofdernmi...r-employeur_6346-2224780-fils-tous_filDMA.Htm
Qu'en penses tu ?


----------



## jonson (7 Septembre 2013)

Que tu devrais le poster dans le fil des actus amusantes ou pas.

T'as prévu quoi demain?


----------



## LeProf (7 Septembre 2013)

Le baptême d'un petit neuveux.

Il pleut tout le week-end... c'est bien cela change ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2013)

Non ça va ici il fait sec.

Tu es quelqu'un de chanceux ?


----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2013)

Oui puisque j'habite "_un peu plus à l'Est de l'Eden_".

--> Etais-tu un bon élève en classe élémentaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2013)

Oui assez.

Ton travail te plaît ?


----------



## jonson (8 Septembre 2013)

Plus maintenant.

Tu bosses dans quoi?


----------



## mistik (8 Septembre 2013)

Dans rien depuis quelques jours ... je reprends mes études à la Fac.

--> A quelle heure commences-tu ton boulot demain ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2013)

9h00.

Tu es hargneux ?


----------



## mistik (8 Septembre 2013)

Oui terriblement, un vrai petit roquet ! 

--> Es-tu sain d'esprit ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2013)

Dans l'ensemble je vais dire oui.

Tu as peur de l'orage ?


----------



## mistik (8 Septembre 2013)

Dans l'ensemble je vais dire non.

--> As-tu peur pour ton avenir ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2013)

Oui.

Tu as honte parfois de ton passé ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Septembre 2013)

Ouais, j'ai fait quelques bourdes dont j'ai vraiment honte :rose:

Pressé d'être en week-end ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Septembre 2013)

Lundi, 9h15, je suis déjà pressé d'être vendredi soir, je confirme.

Perrier-menthe ou Mojito ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Septembre 2013)

ce sera perrier menthe.


tu utilises safari, chrome ou firefox ?


----------



## bugman (9 Septembre 2013)

Safari (rarement de problèmes avec).

Quel logiciel (productif/créatif) utilises tu le plus sur ta machine ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2013)

Illustrator.

Tu choisis quoi comme entrée généralement ?


----------



## bugman (9 Septembre 2013)

Pas vraiment de préférence... ça dépend du moment (Avocat, potage, pâté, salade composée ou produits de la mer... tout me va).

Fromages, desserts ou fromages et desserts ?


----------



## LeProf (9 Septembre 2013)

J'aurai tendance à dire fromage et dessert, mais en ce moment, c'est soit l'un soit l'autre ...histoire de retrouver un peu la ligne 

As-tu de mauvaises habitudes ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2013)

Surtout la fainéantise.

Et toi ?


----------



## mistik (9 Septembre 2013)

Pas mieux !

--> Une batterie de poules de luxe donne-t-elle des ufs en or ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Septembre 2013)

Elle donne surtout des sueurs froides à ton larfeuille :love:

Aimes-tu la reprise du Grand Journal sur C+ par De Caunes ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2013)

Je n'ai jamais regardé à vrai dire.

Bleu ou vert ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

Bleu.

Que penses tu de la vie nocturne ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Septembre 2013)

Peut-être paisible ou pas ...

Nyctalope ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

Nique qui ?  :rateau:

ue fais tu le soir au fond des bois ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Septembre 2013)

La cueillette des champignons.

Tu vas suivre le live de la keynote ce soir ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

Via MacG certainement.

Emploi tu du personnel Philippin ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2013)

Non.

Tu te maquilles ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

Ca dépend.

Es tu une jaloux ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2013)

Pas du tout.

Tu aimes faire du rangement ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

Oui.

As tu froid ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2013)

Un peu.

Tu es rabat-joie ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

Ca dépend.

Sais tu remplir une feuille de soin ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2013)

Non.

Ton plus beau rêve c'était où ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

Dans mon lit. 

Qu'es tu sur cette terre ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2013)

Un homme seul.

Qu'est-ce que tu fais contre l'ennui ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

Je joue avec toi 

Es tu l'adepte des régimes ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2013)

Non pas besoin.

Tu as une recette de cuisine originale à me proposer ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

Des pates.

Aimes tu les vendredi 13 ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2013)

Non pas spécialement.

Quel genre des pâtes ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

à l'eau.

Aimes tu la grande cuisine ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2013)

Oui.

Quelle est ta plus longue marche ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

De mon lit à mon bureau.....3 pas 

Aimes tu le sport ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2013)

Oui surtout le basket.

Tu aimes le film Fight Club ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

Connais pas.

Aimes tu le trot à cheval ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2013)

Je préfère le galop.

Ta plus grande chance ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Septembre 2013)

j'ai très peu fait de cheval, mais non ce n'est  pas ce que je préfère.



combien de couleurs sur l'arc en ciel ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

M'être inscrit à MacG.

Peux-tu faire 2 choses à la fois ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2013)

7 couleurs

Oui c'est possible, ça dépend de la difficulté des choses.

Ta plus grande tristesse c'est quoi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

Avoir voté Hollande.

Payes tu beaucoup d'impôt ?


----------



## mistik (10 Septembre 2013)

En tout cas j'en paye.

--> Aimes-tu les nouveaux iPhones 5C et 5S ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Septembre 2013)

oui, mais je vais conserver mon 4.


Après sa mort, Yul Brunner, a fait diffuser une vidéo. que disait il dans cette vidéo ?


----------



## bugman (10 Septembre 2013)

Je ne sais pas...

... mais comment peut on être d&#8217;origine Suisse, Mongole et Russe ? (Plan à 3 ?)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2013)

Je ne sais pas mais curieux mélange.

Tu luttes parfois pour rester poli ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Septembre 2013)

Non.

Qu'attends tu du futur ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2013)

Qu'il soit un peu meilleur pour ma santé.

Tu es gros dormeur ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Septembre 2013)

Ben non !

Tu as regardé la keynote ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2013)

Non.

Quel est ton dernier cadeau ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Septembre 2013)

Les félicitations de mon chef :rose:

Que proposes tu pour améliorer la société ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Septembre 2013)

S'inspirer des Bonobos 

Quel temps ce matin (ici grand soleil) ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Septembre 2013)

Grand soleil en Bretagne :mouais:

Ici oui il fait beau 


Pourquoi les bonobos t'inspire ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Septembre 2013)

Leur façon de traiter et résoudre les problèmes est radicale 

Ne crois-tu pas qu'il fasse bô en Bretagne ce matin ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Septembre 2013)

Je ne le pense point très cher.

Parles tu le vieux François ?


----------



## bugman (11 Septembre 2013)

Heinnnn ?...       ...Plait il ?
Je ne connais aucun François. 

Utilises tu la pierre d'Alain ? (alun)


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Septembre 2013)

Non, ma femme s'en plaind d'ailler...

Aimes tu manger épicée (pas en même temps) ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2013)

Oui.

Tu aimes espionner les autres ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Septembre 2013)

Pas vraiment.

Que penses tu du nouveau budget de l'état ?


----------



## bugman (11 Septembre 2013)

Il est comme les tarifs Apple, il fait mal au cul.

Peuvent ils faire autrement (l'Etat, pas Apple) ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Septembre 2013)

Je ne le pense pas mais il peux certainement faire plus de réduction de dépense.

Comment vois tu notre futur ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2013)

Je le vois assez noir, je suis pessimiste.

Comment vois-tu le passé ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Septembre 2013)

Avec nostalgie.

Que fais tu en ce moment ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Septembre 2013)

Je réponds à ton message

Quoi de prévu ce week-end ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2013)

Rien de spécial pour le moment.

Des idées ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Septembre 2013)

oui promenade au bord de l'eau.


Pinochet faisait écouter quels chanteur à ses suppliciés ?



@ bugman : il recommandait aux gens de ne plus fumer afin de ne pas mourir d'un cancer comme lui.


----------



## thunderheart (12 Septembre 2013)

Dalida, Rouleau Essuie-glaces... 

Tiendrais-tu le coup ?


----------



## jonson (12 Septembre 2013)

Oui et je lui aurait rit au nez, après le lui avoir cassé.

Quel temps il fait chez toi?


----------



## bugman (12 Septembre 2013)

Froid ! Hier, j'ai ajouté une couverture. :mouais:

Tu montes vite dans les tours (coup de tronche, pour vite en finir) ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2013)

Oui.

Tu aimes quoi comme genre de séries ?


----------



## mistik (12 Septembre 2013)

Aucune, je n'ai pas la télé !

--> Qu'aimes-tu comme musique ?


----------



## bugman (12 Septembre 2013)

J'aime ce qui me fait voyager, ce qui me transporte, me fait pleurer ou rire (touche) et en option ce qui swing ! Je n'aime pas la musique, j'aime les musiques.

Ton genre de film ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Septembre 2013)

Action avec de l'humour, plein d'effets spéciaux, pas prise de tête.

Tu vas souvent au cinéma ?


----------



## mistik (13 Septembre 2013)

Non.

--> Aimes-tu aller dans les parcs d'attractions (parcs à thèmes) ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Septembre 2013)

Pas plus que ça.

C'est à qui de payer l'apéro ce midi ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2013)

Au plus fortuné.

Tu prends quoi ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Septembre 2013)

Un Jameson pliz

Qui trinque ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2013)

Je trinque .

Tu aimes manger végétarien ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Septembre 2013)

De temps en temps, mais au niveau des goûts c'est moyen

Des avis sur les films "Elysium" ou "Alabama Monroe" ?


----------



## LeProf (13 Septembre 2013)

Vu aucun des 2...

As-tu déjà utilisé une arme à feu ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2013)

Non jamais.

Et une arme blanche ?


----------



## bugman (13 Septembre 2013)

Je me suis offert un MCusta. Sympa pour le sauciflard. 

Tu penses bientôt changer de téléphone ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2013)

C'est déjà fait.

Tu es athlétique ?


----------



## LeProf (13 Septembre 2013)

Pas tout à fait ... mais je me suis remis au sport et aux abdos ... ça commence à porter ses fruits 

Es-tu plutôt salé ou sucré ?


----------



## bugman (13 Septembre 2013)

Faudrait que je demande à ma copine. :rateau:

Quand as tu acheté ton dernier album musical ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2013)

Il y'a bien 5 ans.

Et toi ton dernier DVD ?


----------



## bugman (13 Septembre 2013)

hooouuuula ! Longtemps aussi (je ne sais même plus lequel).

Ton dernier achat à plus de 100 ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2013)

Un jeans.

Tu te souviens d'ailleurs du tout premier achat de ta vie ?


----------



## LeProf (13 Septembre 2013)

Oula... pas vraiment.... surement des bonbecs, étant gamin 

Aimes-tu les chats ?


----------



## bugman (13 Septembre 2013)

J'adore. Les chats sont plus mieux que les chiens ! 

Tu as eu combien d'animaux dans ta vie ?
me concernant :
- Divers poissons
- Un hamster (Bouboule)
- Un bengali (Fifi)
- Deux chats (Maguy et Camille)
- Un Rot (Magic)
- Un pigeon (!)
- Un rat


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2013)

Que des chats 9.

Tu aimes les chiens ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Septembre 2013)

sans plus.


habites dans un département qui porte le nom d'une rivière qui le traverse ?


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Septembre 2013)

Oui, presque.

Fais tu du vélo ?


----------



## bugman (14 Septembre 2013)

Uniquement dans San Andreas.

Tu as deja joué à Eve Online ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Septembre 2013)

Non jamais mais j'en ai souvent entendu parlé.

Tu attends un jeu vidéo en particulier ?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Septembre 2013)

Non.

La vie est elle un jolie fleuve tranquille ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2013)

Bien sûr que non.

Tu vas prendre GTA V mardi ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Septembre 2013)

non.


le dernier film que tu as rippé c'est ?


----------



## bugman (15 Septembre 2013)

Vieux.

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2013)

Taxi Driver je crois.

Tu fais quoi de beau demain ?


----------



## LeProf (15 Septembre 2013)

Je bosse ...

As-tu profité des journées du patrimoine ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2013)

Non.

Tu as vu et aimé Black Swan ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Septembre 2013)

pas du tout. 


tu penses te coucher bientôt ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2013)

Bientôt oui.

Tu dormiras seul ?


----------



## LeProf (15 Septembre 2013)

Non.

Quel genre de musique aimes-tu ?


----------



## bugman (15 Septembre 2013)

Toutes. Ca part de quelque chose d'intéressant, une envie.

ai-je faux ?


----------



## LeProf (15 Septembre 2013)

Je ne pense pas, je fonctionne de la même façon 

En ce moment tu écoutes quoi ?


----------



## bugman (15 Septembre 2013)

Rien de spécial, je "warp" de l'un à l'autre, entre Rap et Classic... La dernière expérience de ma cellule Grado fut  du Pink Floyd... demain peut être du "Doors" ou du "Birdy Nam nam"... ce qui est bien, c'est la surprise du moment.

Analogique ou numérique ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2013)

Numérique.

Chanson douce ou énergique ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Septembre 2013)

Dépend de l'humeur.

Tu travailles dans quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2013)

L'informatique.

Dans quoi tu ne voudrais pas travailler ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Septembre 2013)

Géologue de terrain.

Vin blanc ou rouge ou rosé ?


----------



## PoM (16 Septembre 2013)

Plutôt rosé frais... Mais avec l'hiver qui arrive, on va repasser au rouge ?

Sinon, ta dernière coupe, elle te plait?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2013)

Bof trop court.

Quel est ton fruit préféré ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Septembre 2013)

Melon ou pastèque .. j'hésite.

Tu loues encore des films ?


----------



## jonson (16 Septembre 2013)

Plus du tout.

Est-ce-que cette expression est correcte?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2013)

Je pense oui.

Tu manges quoi de bon ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (17 Septembre 2013)

Je ne m'en souviens plus ... Répondit l'alzheimer !

--> Pourquoi la Miss Tique est-elle moins présente sur les forums ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2013)

Des soucis de connexion ?

Tu as le vertige ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Septembre 2013)

Cela dépend de mon état débriété :love:

Après 3 jours de vacances très méritées  je me demande si vous allez bien ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2013)

Ça va bien .

Tu as un bon sommeil ?


----------



## LeProf (19 Septembre 2013)

Cela dépend des soirs...

Aimes-tu IOS 7 ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2013)

Oui ça va.

Tu as peur des insectes ?


----------



## bugman (20 Septembre 2013)

Non. Ce sont nos amis, il faut les aimer aussi.
... bon, à part peut être les guêpes et autres frelons.

Combien as tu eu de partenaires sexuelles diffèrent ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2013)

2.

Quel est fond d'écran favori ?


----------



## LeProf (23 Septembre 2013)

Une de mes photos.

Content du retour du bar ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2013)

Oui.

Ton jeu de course préféré ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Septembre 2013)

Mario Kart Double Dash 

Tu écoutes de la musique classique ?


----------



## Powerdom (23 Septembre 2013)

très peu




ton 5s va bien ?


----------



## jonson (23 Septembre 2013)

Je n'en ai pas.

Content que le bar ré-ouvre?


----------



## JohanC (23 Septembre 2013)

Plutôt oui.


Content de la victoire des bleus en basket ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Septembre 2013)

Je n'ai pas du tout suivi le basket, mais oui tant mieux pour nous.

Tu suis le foot ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2013)

Non pas du tout.

Tu as déjà bien vécu dans l'ensemble ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Septembre 2013)

Pas mal oui.

Dis moi, sais-tu pourquoi le bar était fermé ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Septembre 2013)

il me semble que c'est suite à une crise d'épilepsie d'un modo qui criait partout tu seras banni tu seras banni !


tu maitrises bien excel ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Septembre 2013)

Pas vraiment, j'ai quelques notions.

Tu passes une bonne journée ?


----------



## Penetrator (24 Septembre 2013)

oui
es tu un robot ?


----------



## JohanC (24 Septembre 2013)

Nan. Mais j'aimerai bien être Daft Punk.

Tu utilises un peu Photoshop ?


----------



## bugman (24 Septembre 2013)

Oui.

Ca va au boulot ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Septembre 2013)

Moyen !
La hotline a essayé de m'empoisonner avec un café pas très clair :mouais:

C'est toi qui avait piqué la Time Capsule de Steve Jobs ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2013)

Je ne suis pas sur le coup .

Quel est ton opéra favori ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Septembre 2013)

Aucun. c'est pas du tout mon truc. 


tu télécharges des musiques sur jamendo ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2013)

Non.

Tu lis des blogs de cuisine ?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Septembre 2013)

Non

Vis tu intensément ?


----------



## bugman (24 Septembre 2013)

Non, je serais deja mort sinon. :love:

... Mais c'est dur quelques fois de se freiner... Pour toi aussi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Septembre 2013)

Non pas pour moi ........................


As tu peur en avion ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2013)

Un petit peu oui.

Tu as peur de la vitesse en général ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Septembre 2013)

Virtuellement non :love:

Que deviens Nelson Mandela ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Septembre 2013)

Il était grave malade le mois dernier, si je ne me trompe pas.

Tu es allé au cinéma dernièrement ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2013)

Pas dernièrement non.

Tu envoies encore des cartes postales ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Septembre 2013)

Oui, de temps en temps en vacances.

Aimes-tu regarder les vieilles cartes postales ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Septembre 2013)

Non, mais les photos oui.

Tu fais quoi cet après-midi ?


----------



## bugman (25 Septembre 2013)

Du trading (EvE).

Tu t'es levé à quelle heure ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Septembre 2013)

Purée, 7 heures !

Non mais, tu crois ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2013)

C'est tard , moi 3 heures.

Tu fais tes courses sur internet ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Septembre 2013)

Oui.

1password4 est sortie, tu l'utilises ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2013)

Non.

Tu aimes faire de la photo ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Septembre 2013)

Oui

Qu'as-tu comme appareil photo ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Septembre 2013)

Le Nikon D3100.

Tu cuisines bien ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Septembre 2013)

Moyen, mais j'essaie de me perfectionner

Tu suis les élucubrations masturbatoires intellectuelles des autres fils du bar et de la terrasse ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2013)

Oui.

Es-tu lunatique ?


----------



## mistik (26 Septembre 2013)

Peut-être ...

--> Es-tu un chaud lapin ?


----------



## jonson (26 Septembre 2013)

Très chaud même!!! :love:

As-tu du succès auprès les femmes?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2013)

Un tant soit peu.

Et avec les hommes ?


----------



## mistik (26 Septembre 2013)

J'avoue que je ne le recherche pas ! 

--> Es-tu un grand sentimental ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2013)

Non ça je ne le suis pas du tout.

Tu aimes faire de la luge ?


----------



## bugman (26 Septembre 2013)

Je n'aime pas la neige (ni le froid).

Un saut à l'élastique... avec ou sans toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2013)

Je veux bien essayer.

La barbe au dessus ou en dessous de la couvrante ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Septembre 2013)

Rien de tout cela, j'aime être imberbe.

Tu as quoi comme voiture ?


----------



## bugman (27 Septembre 2013)

Une Mustang Fastback de 1967 preparée par Chip Foose...
... Non, encore dans mes rêves... Une Peugeot. :sleep:

As tu une piscine ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2013)

Non.

Tu aimes jardiner ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Septembre 2013)

Un petit peu /o\

Bien mangé ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2013)

Oui un bon rôti de porc !

Tu es courtois ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Septembre 2013)

oui. 


sais tu utiliser une machine à coudre ?


----------



## mistik (27 Septembre 2013)

Non, Madame Singer ! 

--> Sais-tu utiliser un marteau-pilon ?


----------



## jonson (28 Septembre 2013)

Oui malheureusement.

Tu sais faire les calculs d'intégrales?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Septembre 2013)

Oui, mais je déteste ça.

Tu peux faire combien de pompe ?


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Septembre 2013)

1/2 

Es tu adepte de la maxime "un esprit sein, dans un corps sein" ?


Ou alors c'est peut-être "un esprit Saint dans un corset"...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2013)

Pas pour moi.

Tu aimes faire les boutiques ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Septembre 2013)

De temps en temps.

Quel est ton style vestimentaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2013)

Très très classique.

Tu portes des chapeaux ?


----------



## mistik (28 Septembre 2013)

Que nenni, peuchère !

--> Portes-tu sur tes épaules toute la misère du monde ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Septembre 2013)

Il y a des jours où j'ai cette impression oui.

Que fais-tu pour préserver notre belle planète ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2013)

Le tri sélectif.

Tu aimes les films de guerre ?


----------



## mistik (28 Septembre 2013)

Oui, mais la guerre ... non !

--> As-tu déjà repris des études universitaires alors que tu étais d'un âge avancé sans être trop avancé en âge mais assez tout de même pour paraître un "vieux" auprès des autres étudiants ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2013)

Non mais j'y pense parfois .

Qu'as-tu mangé de bon ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (28 Septembre 2013)

Des sardines à l'huile, de la salade.

--> Vas-tu te taper une petite séance au cinéma demain ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2013)

Non.

D'ailleurs que voir au cinoche en ce moment ?


----------



## jonson (29 Septembre 2013)

Rush a l'air pas mal.

Fait beau chez toi aujourd'hui ou c'est l'orage comme chez moi?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2013)

Il fait beau.

Que retiendras-tu de ton week-end ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Septembre 2013)

que j'ai lavé ma voiture de fond en comble, et que demain il va surement pleuvoir.



sans chercher sur le net sais tu ou auront lieu les prochains JO ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2013)

Au Brésil.

Tu as déjà vu Made In Britain ?


----------



## jonson (29 Septembre 2013)

Non.

Canal plus lance une nouvelle: canal plus série, t'en penses quoi?


----------



## mistik (29 Septembre 2013)

Rien, je n'ai pas de petite lucarne.

--> Ne t'es-tu pas ennuyé en ce week-end pluvieux ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Septembre 2013)

Absolument pas, d'abord il ne pleut jamais ici, au pire un léger crachin vivifiant. Ensuite j'ai ramassé des feuilles mortes, activité fort passionnante et source de réflexions intenses et enfin, je ne m'ennuie jamais, même quand je ne fous rien du tout, la plénitude des pensées étant un exercice intéressant à observer.

Qu'est-ce qui me prend d'écrire autant ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Septembre 2013)

Une inspiration soudaine.

Pourquoi tu t'es inscrit sur MacG ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2013)

Pour des questions au début je crois (j'en pose toujours d'ailleurs ).

Es-tu accroc à internet ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Septembre 2013)

Complètement ! Je suis juste dépendant d'internet  

Comme tout le monde ici, non ?


----------



## bugman (30 Septembre 2013)

Pour ma part, aussi.

Je ne trouve pas mon état très sain d'ailleurs  à la moindre coupure (limite de la panique). Qu'en penses tu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Septembre 2013)

Je ne juge pas parce que je suis pareil 

Tu es chez quel FAI ?


----------



## jonson (30 Septembre 2013)

Orange.

Es-tu satisfait du tien?


----------



## mistik (30 Septembre 2013)

Je ne peux rien te dire pour l'instant, je viens d'en changer !

--> Es-tu satisfait de l'*effort remarquable* que l'Etat français a réalisé en imposant davantage les Français ?


----------



## bugman (30 Septembre 2013)

Aujourd'hui oui. Ils me proposent 30 Gb, j'ai du 30 Gb. A part quelques soucis de DHCP de temps en temps (certainement un vieux matos prenant la poussière), rien à dire. Pas là de le quitter (1. j'ai pas trop le choix (pas dégroupé), 2. mon C+ 4 étoiles gratos).

Par contre le SAV... :/
Vous aussi vous avez un SAV "à l'Ouest" (façon de parler) ?

--> Es-tu satisfait de l'*effort remarquable *que l'Etat français a réalisé en imposant davantage les Français ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Octobre 2013)

Je n'ai aucune confiance en ce gouvernement.

Tu bosses aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2013)

Non en congé.

Quel est ton principal passe-temps ?


----------



## mistik (1 Octobre 2013)

Vous observer ! 

--> Que fais-tu à cet instant précis ?


----------



## bugman (1 Octobre 2013)

Je t'observe. 

Mon 5S arrive demain ou après demain. Vous croyez que je risque d'être déçu ou au contraire pensez vous que mon S2 ne me manquera pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2013)

Je pense que tu vas être ravi.

Tu fais de la photo avec tes smartphones ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Octobre 2013)

Quand je n'ai pas mon appareil photo, oui j'utilise mon Xperia.

Tu voudrais un iPhone avec un écran plus grand ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2013)

Non il est très bien comme ça pour moi.

Tu es abonné à un magazine ?


----------



## mistik (2 Octobre 2013)

Non.

--> Que faire pour bien faire ?


----------



## bugman (2 Octobre 2013)

Rien. Ca me semble pas mal.

Aimes tu le gout des pots pour bébés ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2013)

Ça va c'est pas mauvais.

Tu as une bonne vitesse internet ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Octobre 2013)

Si SFR passe vraiment sa fibre à 1Gbit/s, oui 

Tu mesures combien ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Octobre 2013)

180 cm


Le thé tu me prends à quelle heure, toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2013)

Jamais que du café.

Tu pèses combien ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Octobre 2013)

question tabou !!!

tu doit être a quelle heure au travail ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Octobre 2013)

J'y suis vers 8 heures. Un peu dur ce matin, après 2 jours de crève à la maison pendant lesquels j'en ai profité pour démarrer le visionnage de l'excellentissime série "Breaking Bad"

Connais-tu et aimes tu cette série ?


----------



## bugman (3 Octobre 2013)

Connais pas.

Quel est le plus gros reproche que tu pourrais faire à ton Mac ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2013)

Son processeur.

Quelle est ta dernière maladie ?


----------



## jonson (3 Octobre 2013)

Un rhume.

Tu manges du poulet?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Octobre 2013)

J'adore le KFC.

Il te faut un café le matin pour te réveiller ?


----------



## mistik (3 Octobre 2013)

Oui, mais li ne me réveille même pas !

--> Que manges-tu ce soir ?


----------



## bugman (3 Octobre 2013)

Hamburgers maison.

Tu manges (parce que tu en as envie) ou tu fais attention aux calories (oups, encore 200 grs !) ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2013)

Je mange ce dont j'ai envie.

Ton eau gazeuse favorite ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Octobre 2013)

Rozana

As-tu peur de l'orage ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Octobre 2013)

Non, du tout.

Et toi ?


----------



## bugman (4 Octobre 2013)

Non plus. J'aime bien même.

Et la neige (là, moi je déteste) ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2013)

J'aime bien.

Ta saison préférée ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Octobre 2013)

La 4 saisons avec de l'origan et de la mascarpone 

Aimes-tu Vivaldi ?


----------



## jonson (4 Octobre 2013)

Connais pas son oeuvre.

Es-tu plutôt poilu ou imberbe?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Octobre 2013)

Je suis glabre.

Tu sais jouer à la belote ?


----------



## bugman (5 Octobre 2013)

Du tout (plus poker ou échecs).

Es tu francs (coute que coute, voir en y mettant les formes) ou réfléchis tu aux conséquences d'un "n'y pense même pas" à ton boss (je peux le penser mais évite de dire ce que je pense par peur des représailles) ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2013)

Je suis de nature assez franche.

Tu as peur des représailles ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Octobre 2013)

il faut se méfier...


est tu du genre a aller acheter ton pain sans prendre ton téléphone ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2013)

Bien sûr, surtout que je n'ai pas de GSM pour l'instant.

Tu prends quel type de pain ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Octobre 2013)

baguette tradition. sinon fabrication maison. Pas en machine hein !


connais tu la fanfare de Kadébostany ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Octobre 2013)

je parie que c'est de la musique de communissss' 

un resto de prévu ce week-end ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2013)

Non ce sera plutôt cuisine maison.

Tu as mangé quoi ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (5 Octobre 2013)

Salade + thon. Comté + biscottes. Tisane + carré de chocolat + petits gâteaux. 

--> Qu'as-tu prévu comme divertissement demain ?


----------



## bugman (5 Octobre 2013)

Rendre fou Siri et planter iOS7. 

Toi l'iPhoneux, oui toi là-bas... une idée d'application indispensable à me proposer (à part MacG) ?
(en échange je t'en donne une sur Mac, surtout si tu as un 27" : "Window Tidy")


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Octobre 2013)

*BePark*, une application pour trouver une place de parking.

Tu écoutes de la musique avec ton portable ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2013)

Non.

Tu regardes des films sur ton téléphone ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Octobre 2013)

Quand je n'avais pas d'ordinateur dans ma chambre, oui.

Tu prends facilement du poids ?


----------



## bugman (6 Octobre 2013)

Un sacré bide, oui.  (l'age et le manque de sport certainement).

As tu une allergie ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2013)

Oui au DHB.

Tu as vu le film Prisoners ?


----------



## mistik (7 Octobre 2013)

Non.

--> En n'allant pas voir ce film au ciné, ai-je loupé quelque chose de super bien ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2013)

Je ne sais pas mais les critique sont bonnes pour ce film.

Quelle est l'heure idéale pour aller au cinéma selon toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Octobre 2013)

J'aime bien 18 h, en sortant du turbin.

As-tu une carte d'abonnement ciné ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Octobre 2013)

Non, mais si ce serait rentable pour moi.

Tu es déjà allé aux États-Unis ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Octobre 2013)

Yes

Aimes-tu le nouveau look de MacG ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2013)

Pas beaucoup non .

Et le nouvel orange tu l'aimes ?


----------



## jonson (7 Octobre 2013)

Pas si mal. Mais ça reste toujours du orange.

Tu vas manger quoi ce soir?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2013)

Du steak avec de la salade et des patates.

Tu bois quoi en mangeant ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Octobre 2013)

Rien, je n'aime pas boire en mangeant.

Tu as passé une bonne journée ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2013)

Assez calme donc pour moi oui.

Tu as des vrais ennemis ?


----------



## bugman (8 Octobre 2013)

Non.

Combien as tu de contacts dans ton téléphone (perso) ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Octobre 2013)

Pas mal !

Es tu pour ou contre la loi du plus fort ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2013)

Contre.

Tu aimes collectionner les cartes postales ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Octobre 2013)

J'affiche les quelques rares cartes postales reçues

Es-tu abonné à des revues ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2013)

Non plus maintenant.

Quelle chanson te définis le mieux ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Octobre 2013)

j'ai beau chercher, je ne vois pas....


portes tu une boucle d'oreille ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2013)

Non.

Tu aimes le Cola à la vanille ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Octobre 2013)

Pas du tout.

Es tu vin rouge et fromage, ou coca et big mac ?


----------



## bugman (8 Octobre 2013)

Mac Chicken et château Cheval Blanc. :love:

As tu deja utilisé Passbook ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Octobre 2013)

Non mais prenant l'avion vendredi l'app Air France m'a proposé d'y mettre ma carte d'embarquement.

Que bois tu à l'apéritif ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2013)

De l'eau.

Tu as combien d'icônes dans ton Dock ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Octobre 2013)

5

Attends , tu un nouvel iPad mini avec écran retina ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2013)

Oui.

Tu t'épiles ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Octobre 2013)

Non

Tu te rases tous les combien ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2013)

Tous les deux jours.

Tu fantasmes sur une fille (ou mec) célèbre ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Octobre 2013)

Pâââs du tout !


Un député et son assistante se sont fait agresser à Marseille. sais tu son nom ?


----------



## bugman (9 Octobre 2013)

A qui ?

Que fais tu quand une entreprise dont tu es client te prend pour un con en répétant bêtement se qui est inscrit dans un 'manuel' ?
Sosh va me rendre fou !


----------



## mistik (9 Octobre 2013)

J'hésite entre la corde et le fusil !

--> Aimes-tu les jeux d'esprit ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2013)

Oui.

Tu aimes qui comme humoriste ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Octobre 2013)

Mo/CDM qui dessine dans Fluide Glacial 
Quant aux humoristes de scène, ils me font parfois sourire, mais pas un n'émerge du lot (pas le département hein )

Je relance la question, et toi, un humoriste préféré ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2013)

Coluche.

Dans la vie tu as un modèle ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Octobre 2013)

mon frère.


tu fais la chasse au gaspillage ou tu t'en fiches ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2013)

Je fais gaffe.

Tu aimes bricoler ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Octobre 2013)

Oui.

Tu es pierre d'Alum ou stick pour ton déodorant ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2013)

Stick.

Tu portes du parfum ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Octobre 2013)

Oui, Brouilly 1976

Des filles sur ce fil ?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Octobre 2013)

elles sont peu nombreuses à la salle de jeux il me semble 


qui trouve son père consternant dans l'actu de ce s derniers jours ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2013)

Anthony Delon.

Tu aimes l'acteur (le père) ?


----------



## mistik (11 Octobre 2013)

Pour être honnête, je lui préfère Belmondo.

--> Es-tu client d'une banque en ligne ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Octobre 2013)

Non, je préfère avoir quelqu'un vers qui me tourner en cas de problème.

Une chanson que tu peux écouter en boucle ?


----------



## bugman (12 Octobre 2013)

En boucle non... mais un peu quand même (the fox... parce que c'est tres con mais terriblement efficace)

Comment me ressens-tu ? :love:


----------



## jonson (12 Octobre 2013)

Désolé mais je ne peux pas répondre à cette question.

Quoi de neuf sinon?


----------



## bugman (12 Octobre 2013)

La découverte d'... "encore un qui ne m'aime pas" ! :/ 

Ton plat préféré ? (moi c'est les _chicons_ (endives) au gratin)


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Octobre 2013)

J'en ai plusieurs, mais si je devais choisir ce serait le caviar à la louche ! :king:


Que ressens tu devant le 6 à 0 de l'équipe de France de football face aux Australiens ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2013)

De l'indifférence.

Quel est ton principal défaut ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Octobre 2013)

L'impatience

Crois tu aus esprits maléfiques ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2013)

Non.

Tu penses souvent à ton passé ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Octobre 2013)

De temps en temps.

Que fais tu demain ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2013)

Je vais voir Prisoners.

Que fais-tu aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Octobre 2013)

Je te réponds sur le forum. 

Comment va ta vie ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2013)

Elle pourrait aller beaucoup mieux (financièrement déjà).

Que fais-tu pour t'améliorer ?


----------



## jonson (12 Octobre 2013)

Je me taille ma nouvelle barbe, pour être un peu plus séduisant.

T'as regardé l'équipe de France hier soir?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Octobre 2013)

non


tu as comme moi des problèmes de connexion depuis les changements sur MacGé ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2013)

Ça va pour moi maintenant.

C'est quoi ton chiffre fétiche ?


----------



## jonson (12 Octobre 2013)

*69* :rose: :love:  :style:

Te brosses tu les dents 3 fois par jour?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2013)

Non pas autant.

Tu prends des bains ou des douches ?


----------



## jonson (12 Octobre 2013)

Des douches.

Es-tu un adapte du e-commerce?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2013)

De plus en plus oui.

Tu es plutôt salé ou sucré ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Octobre 2013)

j'adore le mélange des deux dans la nourriture. 



De quelle femme politique s'est bien moqué Guy Bedos dans son spectacle hier soir ?


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Octobre 2013)

Nadine Morano.

Que penses tu de la victoire des bleus contre l'Australie ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2013)

Tant mieux pour eux ...

Tu as un beau CV ?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Octobre 2013)

oui esthétiquement parlant car il sort du lot. ce qui est amusant c'est que à Pole Emploi on m'a déconseillé ce CV. j'ai trouvé deux fois du travail grâce à ce CV car justement il a attiré l'oeil du recruteur 


tu vas aux champignons ?


----------



## bugman (13 Octobre 2013)

Ma copine est tres saine !  

Tiens tu ou as tu tenu un blog ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2013)

Non.

Tu aimes faire des châteaux de sable ?


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Octobre 2013)

Oui.

As tu jardiné ce week-end ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2013)

Non le temps ne le permettait pas.

Une bonne semaine s'annonce ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Octobre 2013)

c'est une semaine de boulot...


utilises tu exposé ou les bureaux multiples de ML?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2013)

Non je n'en ai pas l'utilité.

Tu aimes le contact des félins ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Octobre 2013)

J'aime bien caresser ma chatte 

Aimes-tu la Guinness ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Octobre 2013)

un peu trop forte à mon  goût.


as tu un bon sens de l'orientation au volant ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Octobre 2013)

Tout dépend de mon état, mais oui en général et peut-être en particulier 

Aimes-tu lire Philippe Djian ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2013)

Pas plus que ça.

Tu as aimé Panic Room ?


----------



## mistik (14 Octobre 2013)

Oui, c'est un film qui remonte déjà à quelques années.

--> En automne, vas-tu cueillir des champignons ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Octobre 2013)

Non, je n'aime pas ça.

Tu regardes une série TV ces temps-ci ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2013)

Non pas pour le moment.

Tu choisis comment les livres que tu vas lire ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Octobre 2013)

Au hasard souvent, autrement un auteur que j'aime, une couverture qui me tente ...

En rebondissant sur les séries TV, aimes-tu "Breaking Bad" ?


----------



## mistik (15 Octobre 2013)

Je ne connais pas cette série.

--> Rends-tu hommage à Cupertino en mangeant des pommes lors de la saison automnale ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2013)

Non.

Qu'est-ce que tu manges ce midi ?


----------



## mistik (15 Octobre 2013)

Je ne sais pas encore.

--> Prends-tu les transports en commun pour aller travailler ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2013)

Non, j'y vais à pied.

Tu cours vite ?


----------



## mistik (15 Octobre 2013)

Ca dépend si j'ai un caïman aux fesses ou pas, mais en France c'est heureusement plus rare !

--> Que recouvre l'expression suivante : "_de in rem verso_" ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2013)

"De in rem verso" est une expression latine qui désigne un type d'actions subsidiaires connues du droit romain, dont l'appellation sous cette forme est encore, mais rarement, utilisée de nos jours, pour regrouper l'"Enrichissement sans cause", la "Gestion d'affaires", et l' action en "Répétition de l'indu". Ces actions sont dénommés par le Code civil des "quasi-contrats", dénomination critiquée par la doctrine puisque le contrat suppose un accord des consentements alors que précédemment l'appauvrissement du patrimoine de celui qui agit en justice ne trouve pas sa cause dans une expression de sa volonté.

Le caractère subsidiaire reconnu à l'action fondée sur l'enrichissement sans cause ne constitue pas une fin de non-recevoir au sens de l'article 122 du Code de procédure civile, mais une condition inhérente à l'action. (1ère CIV. - 4 avril 2006. BICC n°645 du 1er août 2006). Si en vertu d'un accord verbal une personne s'est obligé à financer des travaux d'aménagement en contrepartie de l'engagement pris par le propriétaire d'une maison de lui consentir un droit d'usage et d'habitation des lieux ainsi aménagés, il a pris le risque d'assumer ce financement sur le fondement de ce seul accord. Dès lors qu'il s'inscrit dans le cadre contractuel ainsi défini par les parties, un tel financement ne peut ouvrir droit à remboursement sur le fondement des règles qui gouvernent l'enrichissement sans cause (1ère Chambre civile 5 novembre 2009, pourvoi n°08-16497, BICC n°720 du 15 avril 2010 et Legifrance) et dans le même sens : Soc., 19 janvier 1999, pourvoi n° 96-45. 583, Bull. 1999, V, n° 36. Consulter le commentaire de MM. Charbonneau et Pansier référencé dans le Bibliographie ci-après.

Textes

Code civil, Article 1371 et s.
Bibliographie

Aubert (J-L), observations sous 1ère Civ., 13 juillet 2004, Bull., I, en cours de publication, in : Répertoire du notariat Defrénois, 30 octobre 2004, n° 20, article 38035, p. 1407-1408.
Charbonneau (C.) et Pansier (F-J.), Réaffirmation du principe de subsidiarité de l'action "de in rem verso", La Semaine juridique, édition générale, n°47, 16 novembre 2009, Jurisprudence, n°450, p. 11, note à propos de 1ère Civ. - 5 novembre 2009.
Mestre (J.) et Fages (B.), observations sous 1ère Civ., 13 juillet 2004, Bull., I, n° 208, p. 174, in : RTC. janvier-mars 2005, n° 1, p. 120-121.

Es-tu en forme en cette saison ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Octobre 2013)

comme toutes les saisons.


le code civil c'est ta partie ?


----------



## mistik (16 Octobre 2013)

Ce n'est pas mon livre de chevet n'en déplaise à Napoléon.

--> Que signifie l'expression "_de cujus_" ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2013)

L'expression latine dont la formule entière est " Is de cujus successione agitur " désigne celui de la succession duquel on débat. Par délicatesse, les notaires ont pris l'habitude d'utiliser cette expression lorsqu'ils rédigent un contrat de mariage ou un testament afin qu'en sa présence le donateur ne soit pas désigné dans l'acte qu'il signe, par l'expression " le (futur) défunt".

Tu aimes visiter des lieux religieux ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Octobre 2013)

J'aime bien.

Apple est ta religion ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2013)

Non.

Fais-tu souvent le ménage ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Octobre 2013)

Non

Envisages-tu l'achat d'un robot ménager ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2013)

J'en ai déjà un.

Tu as confiance en toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Octobre 2013)

pas assez souvent 


tu manges ou ce midi ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2013)

Chez moi.

Es-tu excentrique ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Octobre 2013)

Parfois

As-tu été voir de dernier film de Woody Allen, Blue Jasmine ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2013)

Non.

Tu suis la mode ?


----------



## mistik (18 Octobre 2013)

Non.

--> Tu suis une jolie fille dans la rue jusque chez elle ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2013)

Non ça va jusque là .

Tu t'habilles avec des couleurs plutôt claires ou foncées ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Octobre 2013)

plutôt clair



Josh Randall évoque t-il quelque chose pour toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2013)

Pas grand chose.

Tu aimes le couscous ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Octobre 2013)

Yes, une bonne semoule Mmmmmmmm

Qu'as-tu mangé ce midi ?


----------



## bugman (18 Octobre 2013)

Rien.

Que manges tu ce soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2013)

Steak, petits pois et carottes.

Tu aimes te faire des repas la nuit ?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Octobre 2013)

Pas spécialement.

Que connais tu de l'Afrique ?


----------



## mistik (19 Octobre 2013)

Rien ou quasi.

--> Que connais-tu des Pays nordiques ?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Octobre 2013)

Idem que toi pour l'Afrique.

Que laisses tu faire à tes enfants ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2013)

Je n'en ai pas.

Tu aimes le craquelin ?


----------



## mistik (20 Octobre 2013)

Je ne connais pas.

--> Penses-tu que dans l'affaire Leonarda, cette famille expulsée était attirée par les aides sociales quelque peu trop faciles à obtenir quand on est étranger alors même que l'on n'a jamais cotisé à aucune caisse française (cela semble rester vrai dans les pays occidentaux en général) ?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Octobre 2013)

Ouf....., Leonarda ou l'occasion de fusiller Valls....

Quel temps fait il chez toi ce matin ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Octobre 2013)

Il faisait beau.

Tu habites à quelle étage ?


----------



## bugman (20 Octobre 2013)

En plain-pied.

Maison ou appartement ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Octobre 2013)

Appartement.

Tu as un jardin ?


----------



## mistik (20 Octobre 2013)

Non.

--> As-tu déjà gagné une grosse somme d'argent au Loto ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Octobre 2013)

Non, mais j'aimerai bien ! 

Pas toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)

Oui également.

Qu'aime-tu chez toi physiquement ?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Octobre 2013)

Rien.

Que fais tu de tes soirées (en général) ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)

Films ou internet.

Tu es quelqu'un de solitude psychologiquement ?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Octobre 2013)

Non.

Es tu adepte de la grasse matinée ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)

Non.

Tu aimes vivre la nuit ?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Octobre 2013)

Non.

Aimes tu l'avion ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)

Pas spécialement.

Tu aimes te perdre dans tes pensées ?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Octobre 2013)

Quelquefois.

Vas-tu passer à Maverick dés sa sortie ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)

Oui.

Quelle est la principale nouveauté qui te plaît ?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Octobre 2013)

En fin de compte, je sais pas vraiment.

Et toi ?


----------



## mistik (21 Octobre 2013)

Moi non plus.

--> Que penses-tu de la phrase du Président de la République qui fait polémique au sujet de la Reine mère Leonarda ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)

Je m'en fiche.

Tu aimes Maigret ?


----------



## mistik (21 Octobre 2013)

Le magret de canard, oui bien sûr. Pour ce qui est du commissaire Maigret, j'aimais bien la version avec feu Bruno Cremer.

--> Connais-tu le livre _L'Os à Moëlle_ de Pierre Dac ?





​


----------



## Powerdom (21 Octobre 2013)

le livre non. je croyais que c'était une revue :rose:

selon toi l'industrie nucléaire est-elle nécessaire ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Octobre 2013)

Oui, les gens qui disent le contraire vivent dans un monde de Bisounours.

Ton plat préféré ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)

Spaghetti bolognaise.

La citation du jour pour toi ?


----------



## bugman (21 Octobre 2013)

"Il nexiste que deux choses infinies, lunivers et la bêtise humaine... mais pour l'univers, je n'ai pas de certitude absolue."
_Albert Einstein_

La dernière fois où tu as mis une cravate (ou des talons aiguilles) ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)

Je n'en ai jamais mis (les deux).

Tu donnes des friandises pour Halloween ?


----------



## mistik (21 Octobre 2013)

Non et merde à cette fête qui n'est pas la nôtre.

--> As-tu déjà pensé aux cadeaux de Noël pour ta famille et tes proches ?


----------



## bugman (21 Octobre 2013)

En cours...

D'ailleurs... une idée pour une jeune fille de 17 ans à me proposer ? (pas la gamine hein, le cadeau)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2013)

De la maroquinerie ?

Tu prends des vitamines pour être plus en forme ?


----------



## mistik (22 Octobre 2013)

Oui ... je m'"_américanise_" en quelque sorte !

--> Prends-tu des "cachets" pour dormir ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Octobre 2013)

Parfois, mais j'arrête vite car ça me stresse 

Bien réveillé ce matin ?

Grillé par mistik : no cachetons


----------



## mistik (22 Octobre 2013)

Oui, on fait avec.

--> Fera-t-il beau chez toi ce jour ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2013)

Il me semble que oui.

Tu aimes encore les dessins animés ?


----------



## mistik (22 Octobre 2013)

Oui, mais rarement j'en regarde.

--> Aimes-tu les pizzas ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2013)

Oui.

Tu t'ennuis facilement dans la vie ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Octobre 2013)

Oui, je me lasse très rapidement.

Tu as déjà mangé Libanais ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2013)

Non jamais malheureusement.

Tu es quelqu'un de sérieux dans toutes les circonstances ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Octobre 2013)

Non

As-tu suivi le keynote hier ?


----------



## bugman (23 Octobre 2013)

Oui.

As tu passé ta soirée à faire des mises à jour ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2013)

Oui !

Tu fais de la musique ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Octobre 2013)

Non (vaut mieux )

Alors Mavericks ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2013)

Ils jouent ce soir.

Tu étais un enfant précoce ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Octobre 2013)

Un peu oui.

T'es-tu rasé ce matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2013)

Non.

Tu te laves tous les jours ?


----------



## mistik (24 Octobre 2013)

Jamais, je ne veux surtout pas perdre trop de temps !

--> Manges-tu tous les jours 3 repas ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Octobre 2013)

Pas aujourd'hui.. J'ai sauté le petit déj et le diner.

Tu joues sur ton Mac ?


----------



## ziommm (25 Octobre 2013)

Jouais.

Tu portes quoi comme pantoufles ?


----------



## dainfamous (25 Octobre 2013)

je marche pieds nus

te consideres tu comme un fanboy de la pomme?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2013)

Non.

Tu aimes cuisiner ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Octobre 2013)

De temps en temps oui, mais par manque de temps ...

Quel temps ce matin chez toi ?


----------



## dainfamous (25 Octobre 2013)

pluvieux avec passage d'un typhon en fin de journée 
(je suis en asie)


tu es au taf?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Octobre 2013)

Yes, fait doux, fenêtres ouvertes, j'en suis à ma première heure de glandouillages divers, alternant du Perl, MacG et autres fantaisies Geeks 

T'es où en Asie ?


----------



## dainfamous (25 Octobre 2013)

TOKYO, la ville de g33k attitude!

y es tu deja allé?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2013)

Non jamais malheureusement.

Tu aimes raconter des histoires aux enfants ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Octobre 2013)

Oui.

A ton avis ce post se terminera quand ?


----------



## jonson (26 Octobre 2013)

Quand son heure sera venu.

Vas-tu changer pour le nouveau MacBook Pro?


----------



## bugman (26 Octobre 2013)

Partant d'un iMac qui correspond assez bien à mes besoins... non.

Et un iPad, prochainement ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2013)

J'hésite vraiment à m'en prendre un mais les finances ne sont pas au mieux en ce moment.

Es-tu quelqu'un de chanceux ?


----------



## mistik (26 Octobre 2013)

Bof.

--> Es-tu passé à Mavericks ?


----------



## dainfamous (26 Octobre 2013)

YEAHHHHH




que penses tu des derniers retinas 15"?


----------



## mistik (26 Octobre 2013)

Je n'en sais rien car je ne les ai pas encore vus !

--> Penses-tu de l'espionnage entre Etats soit un mal nécessaire ... et ce même entre nations amies ?


----------



## jonson (26 Octobre 2013)

L'espionnage entre états... laisse moi rire!   
Tu crois vraiment que les services français sont capables d'espionner les gens du Pentagone? Et si il en existait un, ce que j'en doute, le service européen en serait-il plus capable... j'en doute aussi. C'est juste une façon pour les gouvernements du vieux continents de faire passer la pilule auprès de leurs différentes opinion publiques. Et de camoufler leur impuissance face à la toute puissance de Washington. 

T'as pas gobé ces conneries quand même?
(je me suis emballé je m'en excuse)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2013)

Non.

Tu as quelque chose de prévu de bien pour demain ?


----------



## bugman (27 Octobre 2013)

M'occuper de ma famille.

Tu sors en boite ?


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Octobre 2013)

Plus vraiment.

Qu'aimes tu comme style de musique ?


----------



## dainfamous (27 Octobre 2013)

blue note, trip hop, blues, hip hop (pas ce que l'on entends a la radio, surtout pas ce mainstream de m**de...) dsl je m'emporte...


que penses tu de la politique française a ce jour?


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Octobre 2013)

De quoi ? 

Penses tu que nos politiques sont des comiques ?


----------



## dainfamous (27 Octobre 2013)

sans aucun doute, 
on est de loin le pays avec la meilleure equipe de bras cassés du moment!


qu'en penses tu?


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Octobre 2013)

Ma foi, ceux là ou les autres, je vois pas trop de différence...

Es tu passé à Maverick ?


----------



## dainfamous (27 Octobre 2013)

j'y étais déjà des les Golden masters, je sais j'aimes le risque :love:

que penses tu des griefs contre cet OS que nous voyons de plus en plus sur le fofo?


----------



## jonson (27 Octobre 2013)

Des griefs... rien du tout, j'attends de voir par moi même.

Sebastien Vettel champion du monde pour la quatrième fois d'affilé, est-il meilleur que Schumi?


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Octobre 2013)

Non mais l'égal des grands champions de F1 certainement.

As-tu regardé le GP d'Inde ?


----------



## jonson (27 Octobre 2013)

Non pas eu le temps.

Des projets pour les fêtes de fin d'années?


----------



## mistik (27 Octobre 2013)

M'acheter une Formule E (électronique) mais faut que j'épargne encore pas mal de temps avant que de pouvoir me la payer !

--> Que fais-tu de beau ce dimanche ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2013)

J'ai fait pas mal de ménage.

Quand tu fais des siestes, tu en fais des courtes ou longues ?


----------



## mistik (27 Octobre 2013)

Courtes.

--> Quand tu joues le fais-tu longuement ou avec parcimonie dans les transports en commun ?


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Octobre 2013)

Longueument.

Quel est ton jeu favoris ?


----------



## mistik (27 Octobre 2013)

Enlever les ailes des mouches. 

--> Pourquoi ?​


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Octobre 2013)

Parce que moi, j'ai bien les encul..........

--> Fais tu du sport ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2013)

Non.

Tu en regardes ?


----------



## mistik (27 Octobre 2013)

Très rarement.

--> Que penses-tu dopage dans le sport cycliste ... qui se répète chaque année ?


----------



## dainfamous (27 Octobre 2013)

ben cela s'inscrit dans une longue tradition 
sans ça cela risque de devenir un peu plus chiant et plus long surtout!


penses tu que seul le cyclisme soit touché?


----------



## mistik (27 Octobre 2013)

Je ne suis pas idiot, je pense que tout sport où le pognon est roi est par nature perverti par son altesse sérénissime argent.

--> Aimes-tu jouer à des jeux de société même s'ils le sont sous la forme de jeux vidéos ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2013)

Oui ça m'arrive (mais pas trop longtemps).

Tu as l'esprit d'équipe ?


----------



## mistik (28 Octobre 2013)

Le fameux travail d'équipe, "l'aimez-vous ? " sempiternelle question posé par le DRH !

--> Travailles-tu ce lundi ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2013)

Non !

Es-tu un fêtard ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Octobre 2013)

Non, je préfère les soirées posées.

Il y a du vent du côté de chez toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Octobre 2013)

Un max oui, mais ça se calme.

Pourquoi les tempêtes ont un prénom masculin ?


----------



## dainfamous (28 Octobre 2013)

car les cyclones ont des noms féminins!

PS: sinon dixit wikipedia: _"...La première utilisation de noms de personnes donnés à ces système fut faite par Clement Lindley Wragge, un météorologiste australien du début du xxe siècle. Il prenait des prénoms de femmes, des noms de politiciens qu'il n'aimait pas..."_


est ce que tu as peur de l'orage?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Octobre 2013)

Non.

Qu'est-ce que tu faisais le 11 Septembre 2001 ?


----------



## dainfamous (28 Octobre 2013)

j'etais dans un shop entrain de faire des emplettes, qd une folle est arrivée et a crier a la 3eme guerre mondiale!


et toi?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Octobre 2013)

j'étais au boulot. je peux même préciser que je travaillais sur PageMaker quand mon patron est venu m'informer


tu trouves pas ça dingue que tout le monde se rappelle de ce qu'il faisait ce jour ?


----------



## dainfamous (28 Octobre 2013)

ben je pense que l'on se souvient de ce moment car l'on est pas habitué a voir un avion se crasher dans une tour et ce par DEUX fois!

puis cela a bouleversé la géopolitique mondial sans nul doute...


penses tu, comme certains le prétendent, que c'est un travail interne des USA?


----------



## jonson (28 Octobre 2013)

Il faudrait plus que quelques lignes dans ce topic pour répondre à cette question. 

Aimes-tu la tarte tatin?


----------



## mistik (28 Octobre 2013)

Je ne sais plus.

--> Es-tu atteint de la maladie d'Alzheimer ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2013)

Non.

Es-tu souvent dans un état second ?


----------



## mistik (28 Octobre 2013)

Je ne sais pas dans quel état gère alors est-ce le second je ne peux te répondre !

--> Connaissais-tu Second Life ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2013)

Oui, je trouvais ça assez loufoque.

Tu déprimes à l'approche de l'hiver ?


----------



## dainfamous (28 Octobre 2013)

oui car cyclothymique 


te crois tu original?


----------



## jonson (28 Octobre 2013)

Non, plutôt banale.

Possèdes-tu un compte à l'étranger?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Octobre 2013)

Oui, aux îles Caiman avec 100 millions d'euros dedans ... attend, je suis en train de rêver là ... :hein:

Si je te donne 100e là tout de suite, qu'est-ce que tu ferais ?


----------



## dainfamous (28 Octobre 2013)

cadeau pour ma femme, son anniversaire c'est dans 3 jours 

tu veux mon compte paypal?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2013)

Non merci ça va aller.

Tu prends soin de ton corps ?


----------



## jonson (29 Octobre 2013)

Mon corps est un sanctuaire dont je suis le gardien et le seul a en posséder la clef.

Relatives-tu souvent?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2013)

Tant que les choses me le permettent.

Tu aimes la chasse ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Octobre 2013)

c'est pas mon truc.


combien coute une baguette de pain ?


----------



## dainfamous (29 Octobre 2013)

la ou je suis en ce moment: environ 2Euros

tu trouves que c'est cher?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Octobre 2013)

Très cher 

Tu compares les prix entre les différents enseignes quand tu fais tes courses ?


----------



## mistik (29 Octobre 2013)

Non, mais je ne vais pas là où c'est le plus cher et j'évite les produits tout préparés d'avance en préférant réaliser mes repas à ma propre sauce !

--> Vas-tu changer de véhicule cette année ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2013)

Non.

Tu collectionnes quelque chose de particulier ?


----------



## jonson (29 Octobre 2013)

Non pas du tout. 

T'a-t-on déjà bridé le coeur?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2013)

Oui des dizaines de fois.

Tu rebondis facilement en cas de coup dur ?


----------



## dainfamous (29 Octobre 2013)

non, je dois me retaper sur le moyen terme donc c'est pour cela que je suis assez méfiant maintenant!

tu penses que comme les meterologues le prédisent, on aura un hiver extreme cette année?


----------



## mistik (29 Octobre 2013)

Impossible car nous avons un Président et son gouvernement qui savent mettre le feu aux poudres, en conséquence le temps ne peut qu'être sec et l'air enflammé ... amis Bretons ...

--> Que faut-il faire pour rouler avec des roues carrées ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Octobre 2013)

des burn-out !

tu te chauffes comment  ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2013)

Au mazout.

Tu portes déjà un manteau ?


----------



## mistik (29 Octobre 2013)

Non car avec les errements du gouvernement, ça me gratte le gosier et je m'adonne alors à la boisson du coup j'ai très vite chaud et ça me coûte moins cher que le gaz, l'électricité et le fioul !

--> Que faire pour récupérer le temps perdu à en gagner ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2013)

Récupérer la gagne perdu ? Euh .

L'aile ou la cuisse ?


----------



## mistik (30 Octobre 2013)

La cuisse de Jupiter évidemment !

--> Aimes-tu manger la fleur des pissenlits ou leurs racines ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Octobre 2013)

Pour le premier, non. Pour le second, le plus tard possible.

Dors tu à l'heure où je poste ?


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2013)

non,

pleinement réveillé il est 14h00, la ou je suis...

penses tu que les pbs d'accès au serveur ce week end était du a Skynet?


----------



## mistik (30 Octobre 2013)

No lo sé !

--> Que manges-tu ce midi ?


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2013)

une okonomiyaki
(enfin pour moi c'est plutôt ce soir)

tu connais?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2013)

Non pas du tout mais ça a l'air pas mal.

Tu as vu quoi dernièrement au cinéma ?


----------



## mistik (30 Octobre 2013)

Rien.

--> Qu'as-tu vu dernièrement à la petite lucarne ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2013)

Le C&#339;ur des hommes 2.

Quel serait ton dernier repas ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Octobre 2013)

Reporte toi à la chanson de Jacques Brel pour savoir.

Aimes tu ce grand chanteur belge ?


----------



## jonson (30 Octobre 2013)

Je ne le connais pas assez pour me prononcer.

Étais-tu sous la pluie aujourd'hui?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2013)

Non bien au chaud et à l'abris.

Es-tu quelqu'un de torturé ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Octobre 2013)

Par qui ? 

Les otages sont libres, super ! La France a t elle payée pour cela ?


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2013)

je suis certain que OUI 


penses tu que cela jouera sur l'image du gouvernement face aux sondages?


----------



## mistik (30 Octobre 2013)

Oui mais que très momentanément. En revanche si les chiffres du chômage venaient à baisser sérieusement, alors là le Président ainsi que le gouvernement seraient au zénith de leur popularité.

--> Quelle heure était-il hier à la même heure ?


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

a peu près pareil non?


sais tu ou tu seras dans 5 ans?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Octobre 2013)

Pas du tout, je verrai en fonction des opportunités qui s'offriront à moi.

Pourquoi t'es-tu inscrit(e) sur le fofo MacG ?


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

plusieurs raisons: convivial, réponses a mes attentes en terme de technique, etc etc...

depuis cb de temps es tu sur MAC OS X?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Octobre 2013)

Sur Mac OS depuis 1989, sur OSX je ne me souviens pas la date de sortie du premier.

Que vas tu taire ce week-end ?


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

rester a domicile car très gros lumbago,

que me conseilles tu?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Octobre 2013)

De dormir !

Pourquoi veux tu que je te conseil et sur quoi ?


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

juste sur ce p*t*n de lumbago, pour le reste ça ira...

es tu d'un naturel dépensier?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Octobre 2013)

Ça dépends

Es tu allé voir un Osthéopathe ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2013)

Moi jamais .

Tu aimes mettre de l'encens chez toi ?


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

ca dépend ou, 

as tu un animal de compagnie?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Octobre 2013)

non.

tu vas skier cette saison ?


----------



## jonson (31 Octobre 2013)

Non.

Parles-tu une autre langue que le français?


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

oui 3 autres

et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2013)

L'anglais.

As-tu un accent ?


----------



## jonson (31 Octobre 2013)

Oh oui.

Ça fait combien de temps que tu es avec ta belle(ou ton beau)?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2013)

26 ans .

Tu as un disque dur multimédia ?


----------



## jonson (31 Octobre 2013)

Non pas de multimédia mais 4 classiques de différentes tailles.

Tu utilises quel moteur de recherche?


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

google


que souhaites tu pour noel?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Octobre 2013)

Un disque dur ou un parfum.

Et toi ?


----------



## jonson (31 Octobre 2013)

Une augmentation, mais je peux toujours rêver. Sinon, si le père noël est joueur: une nouvelle femme ou une maitresse même. :rose:  :love:

C'est quoi le menu de ce soir?

@dainfamous: moteur de recherche *&#8800;* navigateur web.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2013)

Oiseaux sans tête et purée.

Et toi ?


----------



## jonson (31 Octobre 2013)

C'était couscous maison, délicieux 

Tu bosses demain?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2013)

Non.

Tu es croyant ?


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

plutôt agnostique, 
bien que... 

crois tu que nous sommes seuls dans l'univers?


----------



## jonson (31 Octobre 2013)

Y en a qui ne le sont pas déjà dans leur tête, alors dans l'univers... 

Tu seras en famille pour Noël?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2013)

Oui ce qu'il en reste.

Tu feras un sapin ?


----------



## jonson (31 Octobre 2013)

Oui pour les enfants.

T'es sur mac depuis combien de temps?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2013)

2002.

Tu as internet depuis combien de temps ?


----------



## jonson (1 Novembre 2013)

Depuis 2004.

Ta première qualité ce serai quoi selon toi?


----------



## dainfamous (1 Novembre 2013)

de ne pas en avoir 

qu'as tu prévu pour ce week end?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2013)

Rien de concret pour le moment.

Tu aimes ton travail ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Novembre 2013)

Oui.

As-tu beaucoup d'amis ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2013)

Non.

Es-tu amateur de cigares ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Novembre 2013)

Je ne fume pas.

Qu'évoque pour toi le 1er novembre ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2013)

De la grisaille et la perte d'un être proche.

Tu aimes lire le dictionnaire ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Novembre 2013)

Pas spécialement.

Tu as acheté tes chrysanthèmes  ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2013)

Non.

Tu vas aller au cimetière prochainement ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Novembre 2013)

J'espère le plus tard possible.

As tu testé Flavours sous Maverick ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2013)

Oui ça marche assez bien.

Quel est ton sens le plus développé ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Novembre 2013)

l'odorat (j'ai un gros nez )

Qu'as tu fais pendant ce jour férié ?


----------



## dainfamous (1 Novembre 2013)

chilling avec ma dame, en plus c'est son anniversaire donc fallait pas que je me gourre!
(concernant la date, les cadeaux toussa toussa)


as tu le coeur sur la main?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2013)

Honnêtement non pas trop.

Tu es plutôt meneur ou suiveur ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Novembre 2013)

Meneur (de revue à l'Alcazar )

Quelle heure est-il chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2013)

06:31

Tu aimes quoi dans la saison automnale ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Novembre 2013)

Rien.

Pleut-il chez toi ce matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2013)

Oui.

Es-tu une personne candide ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Novembre 2013)

Pas vraiment.

Les otages sont libérés, qu'en penses tu ?


----------



## jonson (2 Novembre 2013)

C'est bien.

Les Pays-Bas envoient 380 casques bleu au Mali pour relever les troupes françaises et africaines présentes sur zone. Il était temps ou on s'en fout?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Novembre 2013)

Tant mieux ! 

Tu es allé voir Gravity ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Novembre 2013)

Non, mon fils veut aller voir Thor.

Es-tu un vrai cinéphile ?


----------



## dainfamous (2 Novembre 2013)

en tant que personne qui matte des films oui a fond (5 a 10 films / semaine)
en tant que personne qui va au ciné non pas du tout!


est ce que tu suis l'actualité?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Novembre 2013)

J'essai, oui.

Le champion du monde de F1 est connu,  avant le fin du championnat, que penses tu de cette domination depuis 4 ans ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2013)

Que je ne le connais pas.

Quel est ton dernier concert ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Novembre 2013)

Aucun.

Aimes tu Les Bodin's (comique) ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2013)

Non.

Pourquoi dit-on "vieux comme Hérode" ?


----------



## mistik (3 Novembre 2013)

Cela signifie "très ancien".

--> Si je reprends un sujet d'actualité, que représente fiscalement parlant "la lettre de cadrage" ainsi que "la lettre de plafond" ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Novembre 2013)

Des lettres recommandées....

As tu trouvé le moyen de payer moins d'impôts de l'année dernière ?


----------



## dainfamous (3 Novembre 2013)

ouep je me suis marié

et toi?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Novembre 2013)

Ouep, j'ai divorcé 

As tu acheté un iPad Air ?


----------



## dainfamous (3 Novembre 2013)

non aucun intérêt 
(je suis allergique aux ipads)

tu as un Macbook pro RETINA ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Novembre 2013)

Non.

Comment se manifeste ton allergie Ipadienne ?


----------



## dainfamous (3 Novembre 2013)

impossible de m'approcher a moins de 20 cms d'un Ipad sans que je n'ai des "hauts le coeur"
(on n'est pas loin de l'envie de vomir) 
mais je me soigne...

crois tu aux medicines parallèles?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Novembre 2013)

Oui.

Tu habites à l'étranger ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2013)

Par rapport à la France oui.

Que connais-tu de Bruxelles ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Novembre 2013)

La Manneken Pis.

Que connais tu de la gastronomie Française ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2013)

Beaucoup de choses difficile à chiffrer.

Tu aimes inviter des gens à dîner ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Novembre 2013)

Oui.

Gagnes tu bien ta vie ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2013)

Non non.

Tu portes des bijoux ?


----------



## dainfamous (3 Novembre 2013)

alliance et parfois une montre 

savais tu qu'il existe de plus en plus de copies/fakes de macbook pro retina sur ebay?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Novembre 2013)

Non.

Que fais tu cet après-midi ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2013)

Sieste.

Tu es souvent malade ?


----------



## dainfamous (3 Novembre 2013)

oui chronique je dirai (médocs a vie) 

penses tu que ce soit rédhibitoire pour profiter pleinement de sa vie?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Novembre 2013)

Pas forcément.

Aimes mordre le vie à pleines dents ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2013)

Non pas spécialement et puis je n'ai pas les quenottes pour.

Tu portais un appareil dentaire étant enfant ?


----------



## dainfamous (3 Novembre 2013)

non mais je me demandes si je devrais pas y penser (y a pas d'âge pour cela) 

penses tu avoir une bonne alimentation?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2013)

Oui assez équilibrée.

Et toi ton alimentation est-elle diversifiée ?


----------



## dainfamous (3 Novembre 2013)

beaucoup moins que ce que je souhaiterai mais je m'y attelle

dors tu assez?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Novembre 2013)

Malheureusement non.

A quelle heure te couches tu le soir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Novembre 2013)

Ces derniers temps, assez tard ! Je suis un peu insomniaque 

Tu regardes Enquête Exclusive ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2013)

Non.

Tu as le vertige ?


----------



## mistik (4 Novembre 2013)

Au ras du sol non, au bord d'une falaise oui mais généralement je suis en bas des montagnes donc pas de vertiges !

--> As-tu peur de devenir un jour SDF ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2013)

Oui c'est l'une de mes grandes craintes.

Es-tu serviable ?


----------



## bugman (4 Novembre 2013)

Toujours prêt à rendre service.

Quand est ce qu'on baise ? :rose::love:


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Novembre 2013)

Reviens dans un mois, on trouvera bien une date 

Tu es tenté par une montre connectée ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Novembre 2013)

Absolument pas.

TU pars où ?


----------



## dainfamous (4 Novembre 2013)

je reviens en France (après une longue période en asie)

l'asie tu connais?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Novembre 2013)

Non.

Qu'est ce que tu y faisais ?


----------



## dainfamous (4 Novembre 2013)

''travail'' et voir la belle famille

quelles sont les qualités qui font que les produits Apple sont différents?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Novembre 2013)

Bonne question.....je dirais la tranquillité d'avoir un appareil fiable.


Que fais tu comme boulot ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2013)

Chercheur d'or.

Tu as vu le film "La Vie d'Adèle" ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Novembre 2013)

Non.

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2013)

Non plus.

Une bonne semaine s'annonce pour toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Novembre 2013)

Bof !

Te déplaces tu beaucoup pour ton travail ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2013)

Oui.

Tu aimes le pop-corn ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Novembre 2013)

Oui.

Prends tu facilement du poids ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2013)

Non.

Cuisines-tu avec de l'alcool ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Novembre 2013)

Non, Je mange ma cuisine avec de l'alcool,  nuance ! 


Aimes tu boire un bon vin ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2013)

Avant oui mais j'ai cessé de boire.

Es-tu dépendant de quelque chose ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Novembre 2013)

De plusieurs choses oui :love:

As-tu été voir Gravity et comme moi trouvé que c'est un put1 de nanard ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Novembre 2013)

Non............je ne l'ai pas vu ! 

Vas tu souvent au cinéma ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Novembre 2013)

non.

mais j'ai aimé Gravity. Pourquoi tu trouves que c'est un nanard ?


----------



## mistik (4 Novembre 2013)

Ce n'est point moi qui te l'ai dit étant donné que je ne l'ai pas vu au ciné ! 

--> Aimes-tu les tartes à la fraise ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Novembre 2013)

Je n'aime pas les fruits rouges.

Tu as quoi comme smartphone ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Novembre 2013)

Un iphone.

Es tu un Geek ?


----------



## dainfamous (4 Novembre 2013)

plutôt un nerd








es tu matinal?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Novembre 2013)

C.-à-d ?

Ça veux dire quoi nerd ?


----------



## dainfamous (4 Novembre 2013)

un nerd contrairement au geek qui a pour ''qualités'' l'intelligence et l'obsession, est en plus asociale!

de ce fait te considères tu normal, geek ou nerd?


----------



## mistik (4 Novembre 2013)

Le soir je ne sais plus quoi répondre face à des questions de cette hauteur ! 

--> Qui porte la culotte dans ton couple ?


----------



## dainfamous (5 Novembre 2013)

on essaye de faire que ce ne soit personne en particulier, on se consulte pour tous problèmes!

et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2013)

Moi.

Quel est ton désir du jour ?


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2013)

Me remettre de ma difficile nuit de toussements erratiques. 

--> Es-tu un(e) vaporeur(euse) ?


----------



## bugman (5 Novembre 2013)

Oui (et heureux de l'être).

Combien de bouteilles (vins) dans ta cave ?


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2013)

Je ne suis pas un collectionneur.

--> Combien de nanas à ton actif ? :rose:


----------



## Santa-Pi (5 Novembre 2013)

J'ai arrêté de compter il y a bien longtemps 

Thé ou café?


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2013)

Thé au harem en lien avec la question précédente ! 

--> Aimes-tu les bonne grosses saucisses avec des pommes de terre ?


----------



## bugman (5 Novembre 2013)

Pas trop saucisse pour ma part, je trouve cela vite écoeurant.

Darjeeling (le thé) ou autre ?


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2013)

Autre. Et le soir tisane, comme les vieux ! 

--> Regarde bien à droite à gauche sous le bureau au-dessus de ta tête, à sa droite à sa gauche avant de répondre à la question suivante : as-tu déjà trompé ta femme/ton mari ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2013)

Une copine, oui.

Tu es un beau parleur ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Novembre 2013)

Non, je ne suis pas comme ça.

Tu es du genre discret ?


----------



## dainfamous (6 Novembre 2013)

j'essaye au mieux que je peux, avoir de la bouche (comme on dit chez nous) cela n'apporte que des ennuis...



es tu apprecié de ton entourage?


----------



## bugman (6 Novembre 2013)

J'essai d'être agréable... je pense que oui (et vu qu'on passe son temps à venir me "casser les c******s" quand j'aimerais être au calme, ça à l'air de confirmer un peu). 

Aimes tu te regarder dans le miroir ? Te sentir attirant(e),est ce important pour toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2013)

Je déteste ça mais en même temps oui j'aime bien plaire mais ce n'est pas si important que cela.

Ça t'arrive de nourrir des animaux abandonnés et qui ont faim ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Novembre 2013)

Oui

Bon, allez, on bosse ?


----------



## bugman (6 Novembre 2013)

Je n'en croise pas souvent, mais oui. Apres toi ! 

Ton dernier petard ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2013)

Trois ans je crois.

Es-tu un amateur de café ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Novembre 2013)

oui. 


tu décores ta maison pour noel ?


----------



## dainfamous (6 Novembre 2013)

non c'est pas prévu 

que penser du fait que le pere noel a sa couleur de robe (rouge et blanche) grâce/a cause de Coca Cola?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2013)

Que c'est bizarre mais je le préfère en rouge quand même.

Tu manges quoi ce soir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Novembre 2013)

J'ai mangé du coucous.

Tu ramènes du boulot chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2013)

Jamais.

Tu es attentif aux regards des autres ?


----------



## dainfamous (7 Novembre 2013)

oui peut être trop, car je souhaites toujours être vraiment attentionné aux personnes que j'apprécie donc je suis sensible aux regards des autres...

que penses tu de l'image qu'a la france a l'etranger?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Novembre 2013)

Bof.

Es-tu nostalgique de la Grande France colonialiste d'avant guerre ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2013)

Non.

Tu as de grands buts dans la vie ?


----------



## dainfamous (8 Novembre 2013)

plus trop maintenant, avec l'âge on s'assagit 


regrettes tu des actions passées?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2013)

Oui pas mal de choses surtout sous l'effet de la picole.

Tu es pointilleux sur l'orthographe des autres ?


----------



## dainfamous (8 Novembre 2013)

autant que sur le mien, le langage SMS très peu pour moi 

juges tu les gens a "l'emporte pièce"?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2013)

Non.

Tu as des voisins sympas ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Novembre 2013)

Ouaip, ça va. Ils sont cools.

Prends tu l'apéro avec tes voisins ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2013)

Non.

Tu invites souvent des gens à manger chez toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Novembre 2013)

J'essai.

Vas tu commémorer  le 11 Novembre ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2013)

Non.

Tu sais faire des imitations de gens connus ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Novembre 2013)

Bof, pas vraiment.

Es-tu habile de tes mains ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2013)

Alors là pas du tout.

Es-tu habile de tes pieds ?


----------



## dainfamous (8 Novembre 2013)

tant qu'ils me permettent de marcher pour moi cela suffit, je compte pas dessiner avec 


le coca-cola est reconnu cancérigène qu'en penses tu?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Novembre 2013)

Que c'est de la merde et que rien ne vaux un bon coup de rouge.

Vas-tu regarder France/NZ ce soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2013)

Je ne crois pas.

Tu as beaucoup d'affiches chez toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Novembre 2013)

non, mais ce sont des affiches récupérées aux apple expo 


10h00, un café ?


----------



## dainfamous (9 Novembre 2013)

je prefere un thé si possible, 


quoi de prévu ce week end?


----------



## mistik (9 Novembre 2013)

No lo sé.

--> Fais-tu tes courses en semaine ou le samedi voire le dimanche matin ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Novembre 2013)

Sur internet et je vais les chercher au drive le vendredi soir.


Dans les supermarchés, passes tu à la caisse où il y a une caissière,  ou à la caisse automatique que tu utilises tout seul ?


----------



## dainfamous (9 Novembre 2013)

caissiere mais j'ai tendance a faire comme toi 

penses tu qu'internet est changé nos habitudes de consommation?


----------



## mistik (9 Novembre 2013)

cela me semble évident !

--> Que faire contre la cupidité ?


----------



## dainfamous (10 Novembre 2013)

malheureusement l'homme est un loup pour l'homme, il n'y a je pense rien a faire 

va tu, comme certaines familles françaises, faire le sapin de noel dès mi novembre?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Novembre 2013)

Non, généralement il est fait pour le 15 décembre chez moi.


As-tu déjà acheté chocolat et cadeau de Noël ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2013)

Non pas encore.

Tu vas faire des folies pour cette occasion ?


----------



## dainfamous (10 Novembre 2013)

oh puree je pense pas, les finances sont pas au beau fixe (déménagement, remboursement de prêt etc etc)


et toi?


----------



## bugman (10 Novembre 2013)

Non plus.

Tu as passé une bonne année ?


----------



## dainfamous (10 Novembre 2013)

dans son ensemble ça va mais elle est passé trop vite 

as tu réussi, durant cette année 2013,  a atteindre les objectifs que tu t'étais fixé ?


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2013)

En quelque sorte oui.

--> Aimes-tu le chocolat ou préfères-tu éviter d'en croquer afin de conserver ta jolie tablette (ventre plat et musclé) ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2013)

J'aime le chocolat et j'ai un ventre plat .

Tu aimes refaire le monde avec tes potes ?


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2013)

Au tour d'une bonne bouteille !

--> Aimes-tu les marrons glacés ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Novembre 2013)

J'adore :love:

As-tu regardé le match de rugby France/NZ hier ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2013)

Non je n'ai pas vu le match.

Tu aimes les sports US ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Novembre 2013)

Non.

Quel temps chez toi ce jour ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2013)

Gris et pluvieux.

Tu regardes des films en 3D ?


----------



## dainfamous (10 Novembre 2013)

pas tellement cela me donne envie de vomir 

attends tu impatiemment la sortie de la seconde partie de "the hobbit"


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2013)

Désolé mais pas du tout !

--> As-tu l'esprit collectionneur ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Novembre 2013)

Oui et non.

Que collectionnes tu ?


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2013)

Les _Mac_ mais attention pas les _julots_ que je laisse à leur détestable manie de collectionner les femmes pour les faire travailler d'une manière immorale.

--> As-tu déjà planifié ta vie ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Novembre 2013)

Pas vraiment.

Qu'entends tu par planifier ta vie ?


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2013)

Je fais tel métier, tel placement, j'achète ceci je revends cela, effet de levier et je deviens plus riche que je ne l'étais et j'ai un métier cool ... par exemple.

--> Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## dainfamous (10 Novembre 2013)

c'est logique, bien que je trouves que l'on se doit de profiter de sa vie au jour le jour et non planifié quoi que ce soit!!!


qu'en penses tu?


----------



## jonson (10 Novembre 2013)

Planifier permet de voir venir et de parer aux imprévus. Mais se laisser aller est très bénéfique pour le repos mental, sans se soucier des complications de la société.

En parlant de société, est-tu sociable ou marginal?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Novembre 2013)

Sociable.

Tu as fini de voyager ?


----------



## jonson (10 Novembre 2013)

Non c'est juste une escale chez moi pour ce week-end et je repars lundi soir. Pour revenir dans six semaines.

Dois-tu aussi quitter ton domicile pendant longtemps pour ton travail?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Novembre 2013)

Oui mais sur la semaine, rarement plus.

Tu vas où la semaine prochaine ?


----------



## jonson (10 Novembre 2013)

Cherbourg sous la pluie. Je vais être obliger de me prendre un parapluie.

T'accommodes tu de la pluie?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Novembre 2013)

Trés peu.

Tu y vas en bateau ?


----------



## jonson (10 Novembre 2013)

Non en train, d'ailleurs à l'allée mon train à percuté un animal, du coup 1H30 de retard.

As-tu déjà vécu des mésaventures dans les transports en commun?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Novembre 2013)

Des suicidés sur la ligne TGV, retardant le mien.

Que vas tu faire demain ?


----------



## jonson (10 Novembre 2013)

Rien.

Et toi?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Novembre 2013)

Les magasins.

Que penses tu de l'ouverture des magasins de bricolage le dimanche ?


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2013)

Que le gouvernement pourrait le comprendre à partir du moment où la direction du magasin ouvrant le dimanche ne l'impose pas (d'une manière ou d'une autre) à ses employés.

--> Economiquement parlant que penses-tu de la descente d'un cran de la France passant de AA+ à AA ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Novembre 2013)

Que le boomerang est revenu dans la gueule à François.

Penses tu que la dette de le France va augmenter ces prochaines années ?


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2013)

Quelque soit le régime politique, que ce soit la France de 1870 à 2013 (droite, gauche, centre, extrême-droite, extrême-gauche) tout comme d'ailleurs sous l'Ancien Régime et même à l'époque de la France impériale, notre pays a toujours été très mal géré donc oui la dette de la France va augmenter ces prochaines années !

--> Quelle différence y-a-t-il entre le Pape François, le Roi François 1er et le Président François Hollande ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Novembre 2013)

Aucune, ce sont tous les 3 des rigolos......

Le Tour de France qui partira d'Angleterre en 2014, ca te choque ?


----------



## dainfamous (10 Novembre 2013)

tout comme le "Paris-dakar" qui part autre part que de Paris

aimes tu les sports autos


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2013)

Bof  ! Je préfère y jouer sur mon iPad que de les regarder sur la petite lucarne.

--> Commences-tu à préparer ta retraite ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2013)

Non je suis un peu jeune.

Tu la vois comment ta pension ?


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2013)

Maigrichonne !

--> Pourquoi en France et certainement dans d'autres pays (a contrario aux Etats-Unis des seniors travaillent encore dans les compagnies aériennes ou dans les supermarchés par exemple) on souhaite que les personnes travaillent jusqu'à 67 ans pour avoir leur retraite au taux plein et qu'en même temps on ne veut plus des gens qui ont plus de 45/50 ans ?


----------



## dainfamous (11 Novembre 2013)

c'est le paradoxe du travail, ce que j'ai bien connu au Japon...
passer 40 ans, les décideurs ou DRH considèrent que l'on est plus dans la mouvance du travail, etc etc...


penses tu que d'ici peu le ras le bol des français risque de se faire sentir dans la rue?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Novembre 2013)

Non.

Dors tu bien ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2013)

Ça peut aller.

Tu as bon appétit ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Novembre 2013)

Assez.

Es-tu allés au cinéma dernièrement ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2013)

Il y'a environ un mois voir Prisoners.

Tu te souviens souvent de tes rêves (ou cauchemars) ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Novembre 2013)

Rarement.

Que penses tu de la thérapie par l'hypnose ?


----------



## dainfamous (11 Novembre 2013)

rien 

et l'aromatherapie?


----------



## mistik (11 Novembre 2013)

Rien.

--> Qu'est-ce qui thorripile le plus ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2013)

Les gens qui ne préviennent pas avant de venir chez moi ...

Qu'est-ce qui te rend de bonne humeur le matin ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Novembre 2013)

Mon petit dej.

Que prends tu au petit déjeuner ?


----------



## mistik (11 Novembre 2013)

Ca dépend. Souvent 1 jus d'orange, 1 café, des biscuits.

--> Que vas-tu faire cet après-midi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Novembre 2013)

Les boutiques.

Quel temps chez toi ?


----------



## dainfamous (11 Novembre 2013)

ensoleillé ca me change de mon séjour a l'étranger

quel type de shopping va tu faire?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Novembre 2013)

Chaussures, bricolage, tout était ouvert vers chez moi ce 11 Novembre.

Tu vas à l'étranger pour ton boulot ?


----------



## mistik (11 Novembre 2013)

Non.

--> Aimes-tu le sauciflard ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2013)

Pas tant que ça.

Quel est ton fromage favori ?


----------



## dainfamous (11 Novembre 2013)

le fromage blanc 

manges tu assez de verdure?


----------



## mistik (11 Novembre 2013)

Non.

--> Manges-tu les devantures de magasins ou préfères-tu dévorer le programme télé ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2013)

Rien de tout ça :sleep:.

Tu aimes la série Friends ?


----------



## dainfamous (11 Novembre 2013)

non pas vraiment, je trouves qu'elle a mal vieillie

game of thrones, tu connais?


----------



## mistik (11 Novembre 2013)

Que nenni !

--> Connais-tu l'origine du monde ou plutôt est-ce que l'Univers a pour mère Miss Univers ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2013)

Je penche pour la seconde solution.

Semaine chargée pour toi ?


----------



## mistik (12 Novembre 2013)

Chargée de coups de tonnerre, cela se pourrait bien météo oblige.

--> Préfères-tu manger un être humain plutôt qu'obligeamment lui permettre de te croquer ?


----------



## bugman (12 Novembre 2013)

Je ne sais pas c'est délicat (le cas, pas le plat).
"lui permettre" ne dit pas qu'il le ferait... du coup j'hésite.
Disons que je pourrais faire plus où moins attention... (rester sur mes gardes et dormir avec une pelle). 

Es tu rancunier(e) ?


----------



## dainfamous (12 Novembre 2013)

oh que oui au plus haut degré


as tu le coeur sur la main ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2013)

Non.

Tu as déjà eu un pneumothorax ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Novembre 2013)

Non, ça fait peur Brrrrr

Bon week-end ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Novembre 2013)

moyen...

es tu déjà allé à Glasgow ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2013)

Jamais.

Tu as quel type de coiffure ?


----------



## bugman (12 Novembre 2013)

Déstructuré.  (vaycommejtepousse &#8482;, ma chevelure est un concept à elle toute seule)

Tu aimes Keith Jarrett ?


----------



## dainfamous (12 Novembre 2013)

connais pas!

es tu d'un tempérament méfiant?


----------



## mistik (12 Novembre 2013)

Et oui avec le temps tout s'en va !

--> As-tu des enfants ... très chiants ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Novembre 2013)

Non, je n'ai pas de gosse .. fort heureusement 

Comment vas-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2013)

Pas trop mal.

Tu t'ennuis vite ?


----------



## dainfamous (12 Novembre 2013)

oui et c'est un réel problème pour ma part 

es tu dans le meme ças que moi?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Novembre 2013)

Ça dépend pour quoi.

Tu as un plan d'évasion en cas d'invasion de zombie ?


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Novembre 2013)

Non et toi ?

L'iPad mini Retina est en vente t'en penses quoi ?


----------



## dainfamous (13 Novembre 2013)

j'en penses rien du tout 
je suis pas vraiment attiré par ce genre d'objets...


penses tu un jour faire le switch inverse et retourner sur PC?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2013)

C'est déjà en partie le cas, j'ai acheté un PC récemment mais pas de switch total.

Tu aimes lire des histoires aux enfants ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Novembre 2013)

Il était une fois, un grand méchant loup, un petit chaperon rouge, etc

Tu aimes lire des histoires aux jeunes filles au pair ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2013)

Oui .

Quelle est ta journée idéale ?


----------



## mistik (13 Novembre 2013)

Dodo, manger, dodo, manger, dodo ! 

--> Quand (durée plus ou moins longue que l'on espère finalement très courte) penses-tu que le Président remerciera le Premier ministre afin qu'il redevienne 1 prof d'Allemand à la retraite ?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Novembre 2013)

dans plus de un an


tu maitrises bien excel ?


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Novembre 2013)

Au royaume des aveugles, les bornes sont rois....

Que penses-tu de la semaine de 4,5 jours à l'école ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2013)

Que c'était trop pour moi .

Qu'est-ce qui te manque de ton enfance ?


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Novembre 2013)

L'école.....

Tu te vois revenir à l'école,  de nos jours ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Novembre 2013)

J'y suis encore. Vive la fac :hein:

Tu éteins ton Mac le soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2013)

Je le mets en veille plutôt.

Tu coupes vite les ponts avec les gens ?


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Novembre 2013)

Ca dépend.

As tu beaucoup d'ami ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2013)

Non.

Tu as des complexes d'infériorité ?


----------



## bugman (14 Novembre 2013)

Un manque de confiance en moi (et aux autres) c'est installé ces dernières années dans ma petite tête.

Je trouve la vie généralement 'imbuvable' (à s'en foutre une balle) mais m'y accroche tellement je l'aime et trouve que c'est la plus belle chose qui m'ai été offerte... Devrais je consulter ?


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Novembre 2013)

Certainement.


Aimes tu l'homéopathie ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2013)

Pas plus que ma mère.

Que fais-tu ce soir ?


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Novembre 2013)

Je joue avec toi.

Aimes tu manger chinois ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2013)

Oui ce n'est pas mauvais.

Tu aimes lire des biographies ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Novembre 2013)

Pas vraiment, bien que j'en ai lu quelques une, ce n'est pas ce que je préfère.

Tu écoutes quoi comme musique ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Novembre 2013)

Un peu de tout, sauf du classique.

Que penses tu du match de l'équipe de France de football 0 à 2 contre l'Ukraine ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2013)

Je m'en fiche éperdument.

Tu vas souvent dans des cafés ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Novembre 2013)

Tous les soirs prendre une biture.

Quelle genre de boisson aimes-tu boire ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2013)

Du café.

Tu consommes du décaféiné ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Novembre 2013)

Non.

Es-tu percolateur ou machine a café maison (Tassimo, Nespresso,... what else) ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2013)

Machine à café.

Tu mets du sucre ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Novembre 2013)

Non,  de la Stevia.

De la neige chez toi, ce matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2013)

Non.

Tu vas faire quoi à manger aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Novembre 2013)

Moi ? Rien !

Quel âge as-tu ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Novembre 2013)

un demi siècle...


combien d'habitants dans ta ville ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2013)

Presque 70 000.

Tu aimes les grandes villes ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Novembre 2013)

Oui, j'habite à Paris.

Ville ou compagne ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2013)

Campagne.

Mer ou montagne ?


----------



## bugman (16 Novembre 2013)

Mer.

Mer ou campagne ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Novembre 2013)

Mer.

Tu vas faire du ski cette année ?


----------



## bugman (16 Novembre 2013)

Nautique ? Malheureusement non... plus de sous (puis aimerais acheter un piano).

Il y a 5 ans, ton pouvoir d'achat était supérieur ou inférieur à aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2013)

Egal.

Que comptes-tu faire de ton dimanche ?


----------



## mistik (18 Novembre 2013)

La veille d'un lundi ! 

--> Sur quel logiciel comptes-tu pour gérer tes comptes personnels ?


----------



## bugman (18 Novembre 2013)

Aucun.

Que mets tu sur tes crêpes ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Novembre 2013)

Du beurre et du sucre Mmmmmmmmm

Que penses-tu des grosses feignasses en vacances qui vous disent bonjour depuis le fond de leur lit ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2013)

J'en pense que du bien .

Tu lis beaucoup en ce moment ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Novembre 2013)

Quand je peux, je n'ai pas trop le temps ces temps-ci.

Tu regardes une série télévisée ?


----------



## bugman (19 Novembre 2013)

Rien d'extraordinaire. Ah... y'a peut être "Fais pas çi, fais pas ça" que j'essaie de suivre, c'est assez drôle.
(je suis tenté par "House of cards" aussi)

Le temps actuel te donne t'il envie de rester chez toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Novembre 2013)

pas vraiment.


ton sapin sera t-il en plastique ou naturel ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2013)

Il est transparent, je n'en ai pas.

Tu aimes faire tes courses au marché ?


----------



## matacao (21 Novembre 2013)

Je n'y vais pas.

--> Quel est le film qui t'a le plus marqué ?


----------



## bugman (21 Novembre 2013)

La déchirure.

Ton album préféré ?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Novembre 2013)

ça change tout le temps. 


ton débit descendant est de combien ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Novembre 2013)

273Mb/s 

Tu as la fibre ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2013)

Non.

Et ton débit ascendant ?


----------



## bugman (22 Novembre 2013)

Là, maintenant :






WiiU, Xbox One ou PS4 ?


----------



## Santa-Pi (22 Novembre 2013)

PS4

Fifa ou PES?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2013)

Fifa.

Alcool doux ou plutôt fort ?


----------



## bugman (22 Novembre 2013)

Whisky, vin ou bière (suivant l'envie et l'occasion).

A ajouter à ta vidéothèque, un Disney ou un Dorcel ?


----------



## jonson (23 Novembre 2013)

Les deux. Pourquoi choisir?

Dors-tu bien?


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Novembre 2013)

Oui, mais pas longtemps.

Quel est ton FAI ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2013)

Belgacom.

Quel est ton sujet de conversation favori ?


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Novembre 2013)

Aucun.

Que fais tu comme métier ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Novembre 2013)

Étudiant, pour ne pas dire chômeur ou intérimaire sur mes temps libres.

Tu regrettes les portables (mobiles) qui avaient une semaine d'autonomie ?


----------



## mccawley2012 (23 Novembre 2013)

Non. J'aime le bond technologique que nous avons fait. 

Quick ou McDo ?


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Novembre 2013)

Ni l'un, ni l'autre...

Vin ou Coca ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Novembre 2013)

Ça dépend du repas, mais sinon Coca.

Tu prends une douche le matin ou le soir ?


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Novembre 2013)

Le matin et le soir 

Homme ou femme ?


----------



## jonson (23 Novembre 2013)

Je préfère les femmes même si la mienne de moins en moins.

Sexe débridé ou abstinence?


----------



## mistik (23 Novembre 2013)

Assez attiré mais chut !

--> Femme à barbe ou sexe épilé ?


----------



## jonson (24 Novembre 2013)

Epilé, mais le ticket de métro ou autre forme géométrique n'est pas pour me déplaire. Du moment qu'elle se sente bien avec ça me va.

Paré pour l'hiver?


----------



## bugman (24 Novembre 2013)

/mode Hibernatus ON

Montant de ton dernier PV ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Novembre 2013)

Rien, je n'ai jamais eu de PV.

Tu es allé faire un check-up chez l'ophtalmo cette année ?


----------



## jonson (24 Novembre 2013)

J'en fais tout les ans, milieu professionnel oblige.

Tu prends souvent le taxi?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Novembre 2013)

Rarement.

Tu as ton permis depuis longtemps ?


----------



## jonson (24 Novembre 2013)

Depuis 2004.

Quand tu es au volant, tu es plutôt Fangio  ou pépère?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2013)

Pépère.

Tu as vécu longtemps chez tes parents ?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Novembre 2013)

Jusqu'à 21 ans.

Es-tu casanier ?


----------



## MadBeatle46 (24 Novembre 2013)

Seulement quand je reste chez moi.

Qu'est-ce que tu penses de la physique quantique ?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Novembre 2013)

Beaucoup de bien.

As-tu achetés, tes cadeaux de Noël ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2013)

Non.

Qu'as-tu mangé de bon ?


----------



## jonson (24 Novembre 2013)

Des larves d'insectes et des insectes ne friture.

Ça te tente?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Novembre 2013)

Absolument pas ... :sick:

Tu as déjà croisé une célébrité ?


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (25 Novembre 2013)

Oui, Michael Schumacher.

Tu aimes la F1?


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Novembre 2013)

Oui.

Quel est ton équipe préférée (en F1) ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Novembre 2013)

Aucune, je ne suis plus la F1

Suis-tu le championnat de supercross AMA ?


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Novembre 2013)

Non.

Quel temps chez toi ce jour ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Novembre 2013)

Soleil à droite, nuages à gauche !

Pas trop dur ce matin ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Novembre 2013)

Si, le seul jour où je pouvais faire la grass'mat, un voisin a décidé de faire des travaux  je voulais lui :casse:

Tu manges quoi ce midi ?


----------



## bugman (25 Novembre 2013)

Surement une connerie planquée dans le frigo (j'ai pas très faim).

C'était quoi ton jouet préféré quand t'étais gosse ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Novembre 2013)

Hem Hem, les Hot Wheels

As-tu une console de jeux ?


----------



## bugman (25 Novembre 2013)

Plusieurs (360, PS3, Wii, 3DS, GC, NeoGeo)

Combien de temps tiens tu en retenant ta respiration ?


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Novembre 2013)

Pas longtemps.

Depuis combien de temps es-tu debout ?


----------



## bugman (25 Novembre 2013)

16 mois...

... Comment ça faineant !?! (A quel age as tu fais tes premiers pas ?)


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Novembre 2013)

44,5 ans

Tu fais du sport pour te maintenir en forme ?


----------



## jonson (25 Novembre 2013)

Pas assez.

Tu fais le ménage chez toi?


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Novembre 2013)

Ca va pas non ! 

Tu aimes le café ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2013)

Oui.

Tu as bonne mémoire ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Novembre 2013)

De moins en moins.

Quelle est ta passion ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Novembre 2013)

Mon travail ^^ 

Qu'as-tu commandé pour Noël ?


----------



## mistik (26 Novembre 2013)

Rien pour l'instant, j'ai encore le temps de voir venir !

--> Qu'elle est la pire chose qui puisse t'arriver ?


----------



## bugman (26 Novembre 2013)

La maladie, la mort, perdre un proche...

As tu deja eu l'occasion de pouvoir constater la froideur d'un serpent ?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Novembre 2013)

Oui souvent, quand j'en prend un dans mes mains. 



Qui était  Lucien Neuwirth ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Novembre 2013)

Un gaulllsite qui avait la gaule....


Qu'a-t-il fait passer comme loi ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2013)

Contraception orale.

Tu aimes t'occuper d'enfants ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Novembre 2013)

Oui.

As-tu des enfants ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Novembre 2013)

Non, ça coute trop cher 

Tu as une voiture ?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Novembre 2013)

oui.


La france va déployer des soldats en Afrique. Dans quel pays ?


----------



## bugman (26 Novembre 2013)

En Centrafrique.

Qu'est ce qui dans ta vie t'as le plus handicapé ?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Novembre 2013)

la paralysie partielle de mes deux jambes :rose:


es tu adeptes de contrepeteries ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2013)

Pas vraiment non.

Tu aimes les soupes froides ?


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Novembre 2013)

A part le gaspacho, j'en connais pas d'autre, mais j'aime bien.

Manges tu beaucoup de féculent ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2013)

J'en mange une dose journalière normale.

Ta dernière BD lue ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Novembre 2013)

Le "Fluide Glacial" de ce moi, excellent comme souvent

Suis-tu une ou plusieurs séries TV en ce moment ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2013)

Non mais j'attends avec impatience la saison 2 d'Hannibal.

Tu as des projets de voyage ?


----------



## mistik (27 Novembre 2013)

Oui comme tout le monde, je le pense ... après il faut avoir les "sous" pour les réaliser !

--> Que fais-tu à cet instant précis ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Novembre 2013)

Je te réponds après avoir quitté lâchement l'écriture d'un programme en langage Perl.

Et toi, que fais-tu en ce moment précis ?


----------



## bugman (27 Novembre 2013)

Je te réponds avant de lancer C4D.

Tu bosses dans quoi ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Novembre 2013)

je suis secrétaire - agent d'accueil dans un organisme qui s'occupe de réfugiés politique.


Qui va peut être toucher 21 millions d'euros de retraite si il vit assez vieux ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2013)

Philippe Varin.

Es-tu frileux ?


----------



## mistik (27 Novembre 2013)

Oui mais néanmoins, je préfère le froid au trop grosses chaleurs !

--> Préfères-tu les femmes avec des seins volumineux ou celles avec des seins plats ?


----------



## bugman (27 Novembre 2013)

Ca depend de ce qu'il y a autour. 

Le pire pour toi ?
A. Un ami t'invite à un opera de 4h en version allemande.
B. Un voisin qui se prend tout les dimanche matin pour Elvis (micro branché, ampli à fond).
C. Ne plus retrouver tes 100 que tu avais pourtant bien posé là.
D. "Cheri(e), Maman passe le WE à la maison".


----------



## mistik (27 Novembre 2013)

Je ne sais pas, peut être les quatre !

--> As-tu déjà mangé maigre ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Novembre 2013)

Oui, le libanais ! C'est super bon et pas lourd du tout.

Tu manges 5 fruits et légumes par jour ?


----------



## mistik (28 Novembre 2013)

J'essaye !

--> Aimes-tu être bourré pour aller en boîte de nuit ?


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Novembre 2013)

Oui.

Aimes tu vomir en rentrant de boîte de nuit ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2013)

Je ne vais pas en boîte de nuit.

Es-tu émotif ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Novembre 2013)

Des fois oui, des fois non, tout dépend de l'intensité de l'émotion

Déjà au boulot en train de glander sur MacG ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2013)

Déjà oui .

Quel est ton style de vie ?


----------



## mistik (28 Novembre 2013)

Au fil de l'eau.

--> Quel est ton maître à penser ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2013)

J'avais mon père ...

Tu regardes beaucoup en arrière ?


----------



## bugman (28 Novembre 2013)

Trop (faut dire dans mon cas, c'était mieux avant).

Es tu d'un naturel jaloux ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2013)

Oui je suis quelqu'un de jaloux et possessif.

Tu es doué manuellement ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Novembre 2013)

Bah ouais, qu'est-ce que tu crois ? 

Tu es fidèle ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2013)

Oui.

Tu es amoureux ?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Novembre 2013)

Légèrement  (faut que je fasse gaffe aux conneries que j'écris ici )

Aujourd'hui vendredi, pour toi jour du Black Friday ou jour de l'apéro ?


----------



## mistik (29 Novembre 2013)

Ni l'un ni l'autre !

--> Le vendredi est-ce pour toi le jour du poisson ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Novembre 2013)

de moins en moins.


fais tu attention à trier ce que tu jettes ?


----------



## mistik (29 Novembre 2013)

Oui, mais pas dans l'excès non plus.

--> Comment se fait-il que les personnes qui trient et notamment en centre de tri ne puissent pas obtenir une diminution de leurs impôts locaux alors même que ce qu'elles rapportent en centre de tri permettra à des industriels de s'enrichir (sans quasiment pas payer ce qu'ils récupèrent dans ces mêmes centres de tri) ?


----------



## Lastrada (29 Novembre 2013)

On s'en fout.

Sisi. 


Hein ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Novembre 2013)

Ouaip !

Te fous tu de tes contemporains ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2013)

Non.

Tu aimes le bowling ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Novembre 2013)

Bof !

La Belgique est elle gouvernable aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2013)

Bof !

Quel est ton apéritif favori ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Novembre 2013)

La bière Belge.

Au fait,  quelle est la meilleur la Belge ou l'Allemande ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2013)

La Belge.

Tu as déjà pris du vin chaud en cette fin d'année ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Novembre 2013)

Non pas cette année.

Aimes-tu les décorations de Noël ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2013)

Non.

Tu fêtes la Saint-Nicolas ?


----------



## mistik (30 Novembre 2013)

Non pas particulièrement.

--> Es-tu un esprit ouvert ?


----------



## jonson (30 Novembre 2013)

Ça dépend.

Donnerais-tu un de tes organes pour sauver quelqu'un?


----------



## mistik (30 Novembre 2013)

Ca dépend de qui il s'agit, en effet je serais réticent de le donner à un type aussi sympathique (--> il aimait sa chienne mais que *sa chienne* et encore il l'a fait assassiner dans son bunker) que le grand satan Adolf Hitler ... par exemple 

--> As-u déjà eu une relation homosexuelle ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Décembre 2013)

Non.

Es-tu fasciné par le 1ere ou la 2nd Guerre Mondiale ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2013)

La seconde m'intéresse oui.

Tu t'es déjà occupé de personnes handicapées ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Décembre 2013)

Jamais.

Es-tu "un pro" de l'aide humanitaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2013)

Non.

Le dernier film que tu as vu c'est quoi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Décembre 2013)

Thor 2.

Es-tu dans la rue pour la "révolution fiscale" ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2013)

Non.

Es-tu de nature pessismiste ?


----------



## mistik (1 Décembre 2013)

Euh :rose:

--> Es-tu du genre extravagant ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2013)

Non.

Tu aimes les dimanches soirs pluvieux ? .


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Décembre 2013)

Ça m'est égal.

Tu as fait tes achats de Noël ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2013)

Pas encore.

Quel est ton lecteur vidéo ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Décembre 2013)

VLC

Bon week-end ?


----------



## tit'marie (2 Décembre 2013)

pas terrible!

T'as déjà sorti les ski?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Décembre 2013)

je n'en fait pas...


tu profites du boulot pour charger ton téléphone ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Décembre 2013)

Ça m'arrive rarement.

Tu as toujours ton chargeur de téléphone sur toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2013)

Non.

Quelle est ta couleur fétiche ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Décembre 2013)

Vert.

Tu prépares quoi comme réveillon ?


----------



## mistik (2 Décembre 2013)

J'en sais rien en fait.

--> Que serait l'informatique du quidam sans la société Apple ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Décembre 2013)

Une morne plaine.


Es-tu bricoleur ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Décembre 2013)

Un peu mais pas trop ^^

Suis-tu la série "The Walking Dead" ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Décembre 2013)

Pas du tout.

La vie va ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2013)

Ça va.

Qu'est-ce qui te redonne le moral en général ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Décembre 2013)

Les vacances.

Quel type de véhicule possédes tu ?


----------



## Powerdom (3 Décembre 2013)

Une classe C


tu es plutôt agenda papier ou ical ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Décembre 2013)

Outlook....


Que fais tu des iBidules dépassés technologiquement ?


----------



## sylvain93 (3 Décembre 2013)

je les revends ça part en Afrique

Ce jeu là va-t-il durer longtemps ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Décembre 2013)

Je pense que oui.

Es-tu adepte des jeux en ligne ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2013)

Plus maintenant.

Tu es mauvais perdant ?


----------



## mistik (3 Décembre 2013)

Ca se pourrait bien.

--> Es-tu un esprit agile ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2013)

Ça va je n'ai pas à me plaindre.

Tu dors plus en hiver ?


----------



## mistik (3 Décembre 2013)

Non, du coup je m'énerve, j'agresse les gens et j'oblige l'Etat à déclencher le plan Epervier !

--> Grossis-tu beaucoup l'hiver ?


----------



## sylvain93 (3 Décembre 2013)

oui car je mange de la raclette,

vas-t-on gratter le pare-brise demain matin ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Décembre 2013)

Non, je n'ai pas de voiture 

Tu t'es déjà battu ?


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (4 Décembre 2013)

Plusieurs fois.
Sur une note de 20 combien mettez vous à L' Education Nationale ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Décembre 2013)

2....


Es-tu au courant de la grève de jeudi dans les écoles ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Décembre 2013)

Ouais, je viens d'entendre ça.

Continues tu à lire les news sur MacG ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2013)

Oui.

Tu as déjà essayé le yoga ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Décembre 2013)

Jamais, je ne suis absolument pas souple ... Faudrait que j'essaie.

Chat ou chien ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Décembre 2013)

pas du tout chat et chien par obligation familiale


as tu un objet fétiche ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2013)

Non.

Si tu devais installer une distribution Linux quelle serait-elle ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Décembre 2013)

Aucune idée, je n'ai jamais utilisé Linux. 

Qui t'a convaincu d'acheter Apple ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2013)

Mon père.

Quel était ton premier produit ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Décembre 2013)

Apple ? Un IIC

Utilises tu un autre système d'exploitation que OSX ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2013)

Oui, Manjaro pour l'instant.

Tu aimes encore étudier ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Décembre 2013)

Non.. Mais si j'arrête les études, je ne sais pas quoi faire d'autres ... 

Tu as fait quoi comme étude ?


----------



## sylvain93 (4 Décembre 2013)

aucune je suis autodidacte.

ça sert à quoi un diplôme ?


----------



## dainfamous (4 Décembre 2013)

A avoir une reconnaissance au niveau des entreprises (ça marche comme cela en France)


regrettes tu le temps où tu étais étudiant?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2013)

Pas le moins du monde.

Tu étais un fêtard ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Décembre 2013)

Oui quand j'étais plus jeune.

Comment vas tu garder tes enfants aujourd'hui ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Décembre 2013)

A la cave, près du tas de charbon ^^

As-tu testé la distro "Linux Mint" ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2013)

Oui.

Tu utilises Perian ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Décembre 2013)

Yes

et qu'as-tu pensé de Linux Mint ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Décembre 2013)

j'en suis resté à Ubuntu dernière version.


tu trouves comme moi que ça ressemble au mac, que ça a le gout du mac, mais que ce n'est pas du mac ?


----------



## mistik (5 Décembre 2013)

Je ne m'en souviens pas car cela fait très longtemps que j'ai utilisé Gnu/Linux.

--> Connais-tu la peinture de Goya ?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Décembre 2013)

Chantal ?

Tu aimes les chansons pour enfant ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Décembre 2013)

Pas spécialement, je ne suis plus un n'enfant ^^

Croyais-tu au père Noël dans tes jeunes années ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2013)

Oui.

Et toi jusqu'à quand tu y as cru ?


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Décembre 2013)

Jusqu'à ce que je découvre qu'il n'existait pas !

Mais peut-on croire au Père Noël en ces temps de disette ou Aux lendemains qui chantent ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Décembre 2013)

Je chante, je chante du soir au matin, je chante, sur tous les chemins ...

Sommes-nous déjà demain ?


----------



## tit'marie (6 Décembre 2013)

non
Comment s'appelle ton meilleur ami?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2013)

Je n'en ai pas ...

Es-tu quelqu'un de nerveux ?


----------



## mistik (6 Décembre 2013)

Oui.

--> Es-tu quelqu'un de famélique ?


----------



## mccawley2012 (6 Décembre 2013)

Ma femme est enceinte, du coup je mange comme elle, et du coup.. bah non ^^

Combien a tu d'enfants ?


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Décembre 2013)

2.

Mets tu le couvert chez toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Décembre 2013)

oui


tu as un lave vaisselle ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2013)

Non.

Tu préfères manger seul ?


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Décembre 2013)

Non.

Fais tu beaucoup de déplacement pour ton boulot ?


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (7 Décembre 2013)

1h30 par jour en transport en commun et 30 mn à pied
Avez-vous déjà mangé du foie frais (= foie gras cru) poêlé ?


----------



## mistik (7 Décembre 2013)

Non !

--> As-tu déjà dévoré un bon morceau de chair humaine bien saignant ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2013)

Jamais je pense .

Tu as un rival ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Décembre 2013)

Oui....moi !


Que vas tu faire pour les fêtes ?


----------



## mistik (8 Décembre 2013)

Manger un gros chat de Noël !

--> Quel cadeau souhaiterais-tu recevoir ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Décembre 2013)

Ta photo !

Aimes tu manger Chinois (ou chez toi ) ?


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Décembre 2013)

J'adore !
Et pour Dior ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Décembre 2013)

J'adore 

L'ASM a gagnée,  content ?


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Décembre 2013)

Tout à fait ! 
Toulouse va-t-il en faire autant ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Décembre 2013)

Bien sur.....




Quel temps sur le Massif Central aujourd'hui ?


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Décembre 2013)

Froid la nuit dernière, grand soleil depuis ce matin !
Bricolage au jardin avant le match ! Quelle autre occupation avant ce match ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2013)

Faire une sieste.

Quelle est ta police de caractère favorite ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Décembre 2013)

Celle que j'utilise grâce à ton installateur.


Chances de Toulouse dans la HCup après sa défaite à domicile ?


----------



## mistik (8 Décembre 2013)

Je ne suis pas très sportif, dsl !

--> Que penses-tu de la cérémonie (internationale) en hommage à Mandela qui doit se dérouler en Afrique du Sud ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2013)

Rien.

As-tu peur de la vieillesse ?


----------



## sylvain93 (8 Décembre 2013)

oui sachant que je commence à prendre des medocs...
ou vas-tu passer le le jour de l'an ?


----------



## mistik (8 Décembre 2013)

Chez moi, c'est d'ailleurs assez pratique car ce n'est pas très loin !

--> Où passes-tu Noël ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Décembre 2013)

La réponse à ta question est contenue dans la réponse à la question précédente.

Qu'attendus tu comme cadeau pour Noël ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2013)

J'aimerai bien recevoir ma PS4 mais j'y crois pas ... Un parfum peut-être.

Tu tiens un journal ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Décembre 2013)

Non actuellement, je tiens ma souris et mon clavier ^^

Quels jeux attends-tu sur ta PS4 ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2013)

NBA 2K14.

Tu possèdes une cave à vin ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Décembre 2013)

Non, mais j'ai un frigo avec tout plein de bière ! 

Tu marches plus 30min par jour ?


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Décembre 2013)

Absolument pas !!
Plus de 1300 post sur ce fil !!! Les questions n'ont-elles pas été toutes posées ????:rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h59 ----------

1300 pages voulais-je dire


----------



## sylvain93 (9 Décembre 2013)

je ne pense pas encore ...
Connais tu PCETMAC.COM ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Décembre 2013)

non


as tu des bitcoins ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Décembre 2013)

C'est quoi ?

Aimes tu prendre l'avion ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Décembre 2013)

Pas toujours.

As-tu de la compassion pour les admins de MacG qui sont englués dans ce p#@!$ de thème Drupal ?


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Décembre 2013)

S'ils sont dans la M  j'ai de la compassion
Mais qui peut me dire quel est ce thème Dru quelque chose  ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Décembre 2013)

Pas moi.

Fais tu habituellement du ski l'hiver ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Décembre 2013)

Jamais mis les pieds sur des skis :love:

As-tu déjà surfé ?


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Décembre 2013)

Oh que oui tant sur la neige que sur la mer avec à chaque fois de belles gamelles !
Suis je trop vieux ou/et trop malhabile ?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Décembre 2013)

cela n'a rien à voir avec l'âge.


ton écran informatique est de quelle taille ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Décembre 2013)

2 24 pouces au taf et un 13 pouces at home

L'écran fait le larron ?


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Décembre 2013)

ou plutôt : Le larron se fait l'écran !
Cela t'es t-il déjà arrivé ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Décembre 2013)

Quoi ?

Et à toi ?


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (11 Décembre 2013)

Bahamas

Quel est le montant du fonds national de garantie des dépôts bancaires des Français ?
a - 2 milliards d'euros ? 
b -20 milliards d'euros ? 
c - 200 milliards d'euros
d - 2000 milliards d'euros ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Décembre 2013)

Je demande le 50/50.

Tu as des disques durs de sauvegarde ?


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (11 Décembre 2013)

Alors ça fait 1 milliards d'euros pour toi
(et trente euros par français quand le château de cartes s'écroulera...)

Pas de disque de sauvegarde

Chèvre ou chou ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Décembre 2013)

Chevroux

Crois tu que big brother existe ?


----------



## momo-fr (12 Décembre 2013)

My brother is not Big, is Fat.

Tu formates en FAT32 ou en exFAT ?


----------



## rabisse (12 Décembre 2013)

Euh...
J'évite. Ou alors pas tout seul. Après...
Ta vie privée est-elle, en fait, une anomalie?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2013)

Comme ma vie publique .

Tu as vu Zulu ?


----------



## momo-fr (12 Décembre 2013)

Zulu pas vu, Zulu pas mort, Zulu perdu

Et ta sur elle fait quoi ?


----------



## rabisse (12 Décembre 2013)

Rôôôoo!
Elle s'accroche à ce qu'elle peut.
Vu la hauteur du noeud du problème, la chute sera-t-elle dure?


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Décembre 2013)

Plutôt belle la chute d'airain

Faut-il éviter de chuter ou contrôler la chute ?


----------



## rabisse (12 Décembre 2013)

tout dépend du point de vue; soit on est le pousseur, soit le poussé.
Perdu le petit poucet?


----------



## momo-fr (12 Décembre 2013)

Le petit poussait mais point de crotte à l'horizon.

Vous avez du PQ ?


----------



## rabisse (12 Décembre 2013)

Non, de grands murs. 
Q, veuillez présenter vos papiers?


----------



## momo-fr (12 Décembre 2013)

P, faites pas chier Q, mes papiers sont aux toilettes, ils font le travail

Quand viendras-tu faire la lessive ?


----------



## ari51 (13 Décembre 2013)

Quand je serais invité! 

Pour toi la quenelle (de dieudonné) c'est un pied de nez aux autorités ou un salut nazi inversé ?


----------



## rabisse (13 Décembre 2013)

Merci du cadeau.
Qu'importe, c'est d'abord un vaste foutoir, où l'on entend des rires de hyènes. On s'exprime (*ouaaiiiis*) et puis, on s'en fout(*ouaaiiiis*), c'est ça ou se sera autre chose, rouge bonnet et bonnet blanc.
On est pas pour les contres (*ouaaiiiis*)
Frères humains, n'appuyez pas.

On s'endort en laissant la lampe de chevet allumé?


----------



## ergu (13 Décembre 2013)

Non, j'essaye de briller dans le noir.

Au fond, quelle importance ?


----------



## momo-fr (13 Décembre 2013)

L'importance du fond est inversement proportionnelle à la légèreté de l'être

Quand tu prends ton temps, tu en laisses pour les autres ?


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Décembre 2013)

Je ne suis pas un grand frein, plutôt un accélérateur

Mets-tu des couleurs sur les lettres et les chiffres quand tu fermes les yeux ?


----------



## mccawley2012 (14 Décembre 2013)

Non mais je ne ferme jamais les yeux, sauf quand je conduis. 

Star wars, star trek ou starmania ?


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Décembre 2013)

Star Wars

Es-tu de ceux qui vont voir le Disney de Noel chaque année ?


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Décembre 2013)

Plus maintenant les enfants sont trop grands Et pas de petits enfants !
Disney n'est-il fait que pour les enfants ?


----------



## momo-fr (14 Décembre 2013)

Je préfère souper que Disney, j'ai passé l'âge de ces gamineries...

Si par hasard tu rencontres dieu, peux-tu lui dire que j'ai oublié mon tabac à rouler chez lui hier soir ?


----------



## rabisse (14 Décembre 2013)

Je transmets...
Dieu, c'est pas un fumeur de havane.
Jésus marie Joseph?


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Décembre 2013)

Noêl !  Consommons, con saumon, poil au menton !
et la spiritualité dans tout ça, peut-elle s'affranchir des religions ?


----------



## rabisse (14 Décembre 2013)

Tant que durera le dogme de la haine de soi, Que dalle.
La spiritualité, forcément du domaine de la religion?


----------



## momo-fr (14 Décembre 2013)

On n'est pas obligé de le croire (remarque spirituelle). 

Quand partez-vous sur Mars, cet été ?


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Décembre 2013)

Au moment de l'Aoutage cette fin d'automne !
Auguste a-t-il eu raison d'envier un jour à Jules ?


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Décembre 2013)

Certainement 

C'est qui Alfred et Jules ?


----------



## mistik (14 Décembre 2013)

Des gars.

--> Hollande sera-t-il candidat à la présidentielle en 2017 ?


----------



## momo-fr (14 Décembre 2013)

La Hollande à déjà été candidate pourquoi ne le serait-il pas

Puisque vous le demandez, comment ça se passe là-dedans ?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Décembre 2013)

Pas mal,  mais dehors c'est mieux.

Et chez toi ?


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Décembre 2013)

Nesquick le lapin déambule et cherche à grignoter !  faut le surveiller !
Ma fille a-t-elle eu raison de me confier son lapin nain ? :rateau:


----------



## momo-fr (15 Décembre 2013)

Un lapin nain ? Ça va te faire une part ce midi, rien de plus 

A Noël c'est qui le plus gâté ?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Décembre 2013)

MOI ! 


As-tu été sage ?


----------



## rabisse (15 Décembre 2013)

Comme une image.
Iconoclaste?


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Décembre 2013)

Oui ! foins des traditions, les règles sont faites pour être dépassées !
L'orgueil dans toute sa splendeur ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h56 ----------

Foin(s)


----------



## momo-fr (15 Décembre 2013)

De l'orgueil point, de l'égo plus surement, reste que mal placé, il peut faire mal.

Reprendras-tu du cake ?


----------



## bugman (15 Décembre 2013)

Je ne peux (veux) refuser. 

Tu as un quelques Bitcoin's ?
(si tu en as trop : 1G9Zgh489zwmW3BHVjomoXetNELZepGUxZ)


----------



## rabisse (15 Décembre 2013)

Nan, je troque.
Ils sont comment les dimanches à tchernobyshima?


----------



## bugman (15 Décembre 2013)

Je ne sais pas... Mais mon Radex me dit qu'aux environs de Lille c'est quelque chose comme 0.15 µSv/h.

Rassuré ?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Décembre 2013)

Rassuré, non. Assuré, oui ! 

Que fais-tu pour te détendre ?


----------



## bugman (15 Décembre 2013)

J'entre dans ma bulle.

Et toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Décembre 2013)

Moi aussi, j'entre dans ta bulle.

Que signifie pour toi, la pleine lune ?


----------



## rabisse (15 Décembre 2013)

HaaHoouuu! :afraid:

Tu as des peurs irrépressibles. (moi c'est l'avion)


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Décembre 2013)

L'avion aussi.

Que fais-tu pour les combattre ?


----------



## rabisse (15 Décembre 2013)

Hypnotiques.
Tu apprécies l'esprit de Noël?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Décembre 2013)

Oui.

Qu'attends tu par "hypnotiques" ?


----------



## bugman (15 Décembre 2013)

Contre les avions ? SA-20B... ça a l'air assez efficace. 
Certainement : somnifères.

Tu vas voir un concert prochainement ?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Décembre 2013)

Pas au programme.

Que vas tu faire pour le réveillon ?


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Décembre 2013)

reveillonner
Est-ce original ?


----------



## bugman (16 Décembre 2013)

Pas trop.

Qui reçoit cette année ? Toi ? La famille ? Tu sors ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Décembre 2013)

La famille et on ne sort pas.

Aimes-tu le champagne ?


----------



## momo-fr (16 Décembre 2013)

Oui mais de l'Ultra Brut Laurent Perrier&#8230; 

Alors&#8230; foie gras de canard mi-cuit avec un Sauternes ou avec un Pouilly-fuissé ?


----------



## ergu (16 Décembre 2013)

Je ne mange pas d'animal mort.
(vivant non plus...)

Tu voudrais te réincarner en quoi ?


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Décembre 2013)

En sage (je n'ose pas écrire Boddhisattva ! ), le temps presse !
peut-on perdre du temps à des jeux simplistes ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2013)

Bien sûr.

Tu aimes le poker ?


----------



## ergu (16 Décembre 2013)

Je n'aime pas la mythologie de la gagne et de l'argent facile que les sites de poker en ligne tentent d'instaurer en évidence pour mieux plumer les gogos.

Tu connais le rami anglais ?


----------



## rabisse (16 Décembre 2013)

Non. Mais je vais me renseigner.
C'est peut-être une sorte de pigeon?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Décembre 2013)

Non.

Connais tu la Clairette de Die ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Décembre 2013)

Moui, c'est très bon ^^

As-tu été voir le dernier film de nos amis Hobbits ?


----------



## bugman (16 Décembre 2013)

Oui, c'est pas mauvais.
Non.

En parlant de vin, as tu déjà gouté du Tokaji-Aszu (Hongrie) ? J'ai été pour ma part agréablement surpris.


----------



## momo-fr (16 Décembre 2013)

Hongrie souvent au fou, le Tokaji-Aszu pousse à cela.

Mais comment pouvez-vous résister à une côte de b&#339;uf grillée aux sarments ?


----------



## ergu (16 Décembre 2013)

Mais comment pouvez-vous continuer à cautionner le massacre inutile d'environ 55 milliards d'être vivants par an pour votre seul plaisir gustatif ?


----------



## momo-fr (16 Décembre 2013)

La vache, je ne pensais pas en manger autant !!!  

Penses-tu que tu serais là sans cela ?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Décembre 2013)

Pas sur.

Connais tu Primark ?


----------



## momo-fr (17 Décembre 2013)

Jean-Claude Primark ? Je le vois de temps en temps, il zone avec Pierre Zara et les zigues H&M, des branleurs de bas étage.

Quand tu vois ça tu de dis quoi ?


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Décembre 2013)

;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## rabisse (17 Décembre 2013)

:casse:Qu'ils font partie de ce que l'on appelle "le beau linge"
Même si, enfin... quoique, bon. 
Tu es sensible aux vêtements de marques?

*Toasted* :casse:
Peut-être, des casques à sang-froid.

Re: Tu es sensible aux vêtements de marques?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Décembre 2013)

Absolument pas.

Que t'inspire le gavage des oies ?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Décembre 2013)

Qu'il va y avoir du foie gras 

Es tu végétarien ?


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Décembre 2013)

un végétarien qui aime le foie Gras En bon Gascon !
La consommation de protéines animale en excès dans nos sociétés est-elle dangereuse pour la planète et pour notre santé ?


----------



## momo-fr (17 Décembre 2013)

Elle est dangereuse pour la santé des animaux, n'est-ce pas Ergu ? 

Si tu étais Dieu tu ferais quoi ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Décembre 2013)

je m'augmenterais.


tu as décoré ta maison ?


----------



## rabisse (17 Décembre 2013)

Trop, je ne retrouve ni le sapin, ni les gamins.
Tu as prévue un endroit pour le sourire béat du ravi de la crèche?


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Décembre 2013)

Le sourire méat de mon petit Jésus quand il va à la crèche...

Tu y va souvent à la crèche ?


----------



## ergu (17 Décembre 2013)

Jamais réussi à sortir de la liste d'attente - et c'est trop tard, maintenant.
Tant pis.

Tu gueules quand y z'ont fait une conn'rie ?


----------



## bugman (17 Décembre 2013)

Sur qui ? Je gueule tout le temps... un 'vieux con' dans toute sa splendeur ! (je me fais peur parfois) :love:

13 à table (la dinde mise à part) ça te pose problème ?


----------



## rabisse (17 Décembre 2013)

Aucun. Tant que je suis dans les onze premiers. Faut pas être superstitieux... au cas où!
Il y a t-il un "artiste" dont tu suives les créations depuis longtemps.


----------



## bugman (17 Décembre 2013)

Dieu.

What (Who) else ?


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Décembre 2013)

Bin voilà, je ne prends pas de café après 16 h.

Pourquoi les autoportraits de rabisse y sont, comment dire, euh, moyens  ?


----------



## momo-fr (17 Décembre 2013)

(je viens de regarder)
Rabisse n'ose pas se montrer c'est simple, mais c'est compliqué pour un autoportrait c'est vrai. 

Si on te dit d'y aller, tu sautes ?


----------



## bugman (17 Décembre 2013)

Si je te dis tu rêves, tu me crois ? (mais je veux bien encourager Rabisse)

D'un autre coté, dans le Nord sur un journal on a le "Trucmuche", un jeu ou il faut retrouver des objets cachés... j'aime bien, ça occupe. Toi, les jeux dans les magasines (mots croisés, Sudoku, les 7 diffs... tout ça...), tu les fais ou tu les laisses à 'Maman' ?


----------



## momo-fr (17 Décembre 2013)

J'ai une sainte horreur de ce genre de truc Sud au cul oui !  

Tu préfères un brelan ou une brandade ?


----------



## bugman (17 Décembre 2013)

Une bonne... J'ose pas répondre... 

C'est qui le modo ici ?


----------



## rabisse (17 Décembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bin voilà, je ne prends pas de café après 16 h.
> 
> Pourquoi les autoportraits de rabisse y sont, comment dire, euh, moyens  ?


Peut-être, sûrement même! :love:
Je m'en suis expliqué sur le fil.

Mais môa, je ne vais pas être en retard sur la grosse vecto à finir  



bugman a dit:


> Une bonne... J'ose pas répondre...
> 
> C'est qui le modo ici ?



Aucune idée. Ils sont plusieurs non?
Cela ne demande pas une modération quand même... si?


----------



## bugman (17 Décembre 2013)

Une bonne branlette, alors ! (pour le délire) :rateau:
La morru sinon. (pour répondre) 

Une fourchette de tes dépenses pour les fêtes de cette fin d'année ? (même si ça fait mal...)


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Décembre 2013)

Beaucoup trop

Que sommes nous face à la puissance céleste ?


----------



## momo-fr (17 Décembre 2013)

Des petits branleurs c'est vrai, mais la puissance céleste elle à qu'à venir pour voir on va lui en foutre une branlée !!   :rateau: 

Si le facteur sonne deux fois tu ouvres ou tu tires les volets ?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Décembre 2013)

En ce moment c'est pour le calendrier alors je ne réponds pas.


Et le train, il siffle deux fois chez toi ?


----------



## momo-fr (17 Décembre 2013)

Il n'y a plus de train par chez moi, la gare est fermée, le tramway va par contre passer pas très loin

Si tu prends le train en marche comment sais-tu qu'il va dans le bon sens ?


----------



## rabisse (17 Décembre 2013)

Heu!...  Autrement j'aurai couru de l'autre côté...  non?   bah pourquoi. :love:
Tu utilises, les transports en commun, le covoiturage, le vélo, la voiture.


----------



## bugman (17 Décembre 2013)

Je bouge de moins en moins. Le plus souvent à pieds, le reste en voiture. J'ai horreur des transports en commun.

La garde à vue, du vécu ? (oui, j'aime bien les questions chiantes ! )


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Décembre 2013)

Jamais, pour l'instant.....


As tu déjà eu affaire à la justice ?


----------



## momo-fr (18 Décembre 2013)

Pas à la justice, a tout le reste oui...

Es-tu abonné au stage de récupération de points pour ton permis de conduire ?


----------



## bugman (18 Décembre 2013)

J'ai refusé "l'invitation" une fois, patienté et récupéré mes points. 
(et j'ai bien fait... à l'époque j'aurais perdu de l'argent comparé au PV reçu)
Griller des rouges aux yeux et à la moustache des forces de l'ordre quand tu n'as plus ton giro et ta sirène n'est pas conseillé.
Un oubli passagé ! 

Ca fait quoi d'avoir un frère ou une soeur ? (je suis fils unique)


----------



## thunderheart (18 Décembre 2013)

On s'y fait à la longue ^^

Enfant gâté ?


----------



## momo-fr (18 Décembre 2013)

J'aurais bien aimé&#8230; mais j'ai 5 frères et s&#339;urs (t'as rien raté Bugman&#8230.

La lune tourne autour de la terre, toi tu tournes autour de quoi ?


----------



## rabisse (18 Décembre 2013)

Autour des yeux de ma mère

Ma mère elle a quelque chose
Quelque chose dangereuse
Quelque chose d'une allumeuse
Quelque chose d'une emmerdeuse 

Quelle est la dernière chose qui t'es émue?


----------



## ergu (19 Décembre 2013)

La confusion entre les auxiliaires être et avoir.
Emotion ressentie : l'abattement.

Ça t'agace ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Décembre 2013)

Oui c'est agaçant de lire ces erreurs a l'écrit des auxiliaires être est avoir.


as tu lu Astérix chez les picts, sans idéfix ?


----------



## rabisse (19 Décembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Oui c'est agaçant de lire ces erreurs a l'écrit des auxiliaires être est avoir.



 




Powerdom a dit:


> as tu lu Astérix chez les picts, sans idéfix ?



Non pas encore...
Tu t'intéresses à la B.D?


----------



## ergu (19 Décembre 2013)

Oui et non - j'en ai pas mal, mais quasiment que de la série très mainstream - si tu cherches les auteurs underground à découvrir aujourd'hui car stars de demain, ils ne sont probablement pas dans ma bibliothèque.

Tu lis quoi comme manga ?


----------



## momo-fr (19 Décembre 2013)

Manga pouah !!! C'est écrit en japonais et le bouquins sont à l'envers, un truc pour les nazes.    

C'est quoi ta BD préférée ?


----------



## ergu (19 Décembre 2013)

Ouah...
Difficile.

La série des Comanche de Hermann & Greg 
La série des Rork de Andreas
La série des Durango de Wolf (surtout jusqu'à "Le destin d'un despérado")

Et, dernièrement, "Front Mission Dog life & Dog style" - un manga, désolé.

Tu connais ?


----------



## rabisse (19 Décembre 2013)

Non, pas tout.
Donc je vais regarder.
Tu crois à la vertu du bouche à l'oreille?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Décembre 2013)

je n'ai jamais entendu parler de vertu à ce propos.


la couleur verte t'évoque quoi ?


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Décembre 2013)

Le vert, quel vert ?







Sinon, le R, le 4, une sensibilité, lui =>  ou  mais encore ​
Tu étais comment ado ?


----------



## ergu (19 Décembre 2013)

Malingre, boutonneux, complexé avec une hygiène minimale - un vrai sex-symbol...

T'as aimé ton adolescence ?


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Décembre 2013)

Oui, plus que mon enfance 

à quel âge t'es-tu senti libre ?


----------



## momo-fr (19 Décembre 2013)

Libre de faire des conneries ? Très tôt (trop tôt d'après mes parents)  

Penses-tu que si l'on donne le droit les gens croient le détenir ?


----------



## bugman (19 Décembre 2013)

Z'ont cas l'utiliser, ils verront bien. 

Te sens tu vieux ?


----------



## rabisse (19 Décembre 2013)

Depuis que le grand conduit* sa* voiture et que je perds mes cheveux.
Oui.
Qu'est ce que la jeunesse?


----------



## bugman (19 Décembre 2013)

La jeunesse c'est quand tu t'arraches les cheveux parce que ton père te laisse pas conduire sa voiture. 

Connais tu ton niveau ELO (Echecs) ?


----------



## momo-fr (19 Décembre 2013)

mais je joue rarement aux échecs 

Comment fais-tu pour lancer le cochonnet ?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Décembre 2013)

Avec la main......

Facebook ou Twitter ?


----------



## momo-fr (20 Décembre 2013)

Pourquoi tant de haine ? IRC c'est très bien  

T'es-tu, un jour, retrouvé à penser très fort, face à l'urgence de la situation, "cette fois-ci c'est la bonne" ?


----------



## Powerdom (20 Décembre 2013)

une fois...


as tu déjà essayé d'inverser une courbe


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Décembre 2013)

oui celle  De mon abdomen !! 
Avoir la ligne est-ce si important ?


----------



## ergu (20 Décembre 2013)

Quand tu as un coup de fil à passer, oui.

C'est toi qui m'a chourré mon téléphone, hier soir ?


----------



## bugman (20 Décembre 2013)

Non... mais si je le retrouve je te donne un coup de fil.

Quelle taille ton sapin ?


----------



## ergu (20 Décembre 2013)

C'est pas la taille qui compte.

On s'fait un concours de sapin, alors ?


----------



## momo-fr (20 Décembre 2013)

Nous avons opté pour la décroissance cette année : sapin nain. 

Et les boules tu les as ?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Décembre 2013)

Ouais et grosses....:rallyes:


Envoi tu beaucoup de carte de voeux (pour le nouvel an) par courrier ?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Décembre 2013)

une dizaine. 


tu veux un coup de boule ? (de sapin)


----------



## rabisse (21 Décembre 2013)

Non merci, sans façon.
Est-ce que, comme moi, tu crois que  Powerdom devrait continuer "Le jeu du dernier mot" qui finit justement par Powerdom?
Que ça serait plus simple comme ça!


----------



## mistik (21 Décembre 2013)

Oui.

--> Payes-tu l'ISF ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Décembre 2013)

Non, loin de là mais j'aimerai bien la payer 

Tu as demandé quoi à Noël ?


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Décembre 2013)

Rien 

Quelle température ce matin chez toi ?


----------



## jp.pilet (22 Décembre 2013)

très variable ! -1° dehors et chaud dedans car les "enfants" (26 et 28 ans !!) ont tendance à s'allumer !

La violence entre humains est-elle constitutionnelle ?


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Décembre 2013)

Je le pense oui.


Faire de la philosophie le dimanche matin ne te gêne pas ?


----------



## momo-fr (22 Décembre 2013)

Ben en ce moment non, pas de migraine ce matin.

Sais-tu jouer de la guitare ?


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Décembre 2013)

Non.

Es-tu un adepte du p'tit dej au lit ?


----------



## momo-fr (22 Décembre 2013)

Non, j'aime pas les miettes dan s le lit...

Si on te demande de payer, tu payes ?


----------



## rabisse (22 Décembre 2013)

Non... peut-être; si je dois payer de ma personne.
Si on te demande de t'asseoir, tu t'allonges?


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Décembre 2013)

Tu as de drôle d'habitude....

Quand on te demandes de t'allonger, tu t'assois ?


----------



## rabisse (22 Décembre 2013)

Oui, chez le psy, avant de me mettre debout, pour partir.
Névrosé ou psychotique?


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Décembre 2013)

Névrotique. 


Te fais tu suivre par un psy pour combattre ta dépendance à MacG ?


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Décembre 2013)

Oui, chez adonnante. com

Christophe, es-tu toujours sur ton 31 ?


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Décembre 2013)

Souvent !!!

Es-tu chauve ?


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Décembre 2013)

ça risque pas...

t'as eu quoi à Noël













dernier ?


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Décembre 2013)

Je sais pas, c'est une surprise.


As-tu fait les boutiques aujourd'hui ?


----------



## bugman (22 Décembre 2013)

Virtuellement, à la recherche d'un tatoueur... (le Noel de ma tiot'chiante de 17 ans)

Y'a des 'Maman elle à dit oui' qui me surprennent parfois (elle qui n'était pourtant pas chaude)... Les femmes sont parfois surprenantes ! Vous aussi, des fois, elles vous surprennent ?


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Décembre 2013)

Tous les jours....:rollyes:


Quel genre de réveillon pour toi, cette année ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Décembre 2013)

En famille, autour d'un repas.

Tu manges quoi de bon demain ?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Décembre 2013)

Un sandwich......je vais faire de la route.

Aimes tu le chocolat ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Décembre 2013)

Oui, mais le bon chocolat.

tu bosses cette semaine ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Décembre 2013)

Non, je suis en vacances 

Tu changes ton fond d'écran en fonction de ton humeur ?


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Décembre 2013)

non pas vraiment, souvent 2 fois l'an hiver et été :râteau: Mais pour le moment la Vague de Maveriks me convient 

Connais tu des noms de surfeurs/surfeuses ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Décembre 2013)

Absolument, le génialissime Kelly Slater, son alter-ego Mick Fanning, le légendaire Jerry Lopez, les Tahitiens Arsène Harehoe, Poto, etc

Quel célèbre surfeur a perdu la vie sur la vague de Mavericks ?


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Décembre 2013)

Aucune idée

De beaux cadeaux à Noël ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Décembre 2013)

oui comme chaque année 

c'est quoi le geste de la quenelle ?


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Décembre 2013)

Un geste à la con utilisé par des cons

tu leur fait un doigt d'honneur ?


----------



## momo-fr (27 Décembre 2013)

Jamais de doigt d'honneur, je leur fait une quenelle&#8230; 

Sans dec, on ne fait pas aux autres ce que l'on ne veux&#8230; 

Si le Nouvel An s'avère foireux, tu demandes à être remboursé ?


----------



## mistik (27 Décembre 2013)

Non, je ne le ferai point !

--> As-tu souscrit à un produit d'épargne retraite (Perp, Pere, Pee/Pei, Perco/Percoi, Madelin, art. 39, art. 83 ... assurance-vie) ?


----------



## bugman (28 Décembre 2013)

Mouai. Mais j'ai bien envie de le casser.

Y'a certainement mieux comme placement, non ?


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Décembre 2013)

Oh oui, demande à Cahuzac...


Penses tu pouvoir, prendre ta retraite,  un jour ?


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Décembre 2013)

La quoi ?...

Tu fais capitaine de soirée au réveillon du nouvel an, ou tu te mets minable pour oublier 2013 ?


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Décembre 2013)

Je me mets tout le temps minable....

Préservatif ou abstinence ?


----------



## momo-fr (28 Décembre 2013)

Mieux vaut prévenir l'abstinence en mettant un préservatif que de s'abstenir d'en mettre. Après c'est toi qui voit avec ta/ton partenaire.

Si c'est litigieux ça t'excite ?


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Décembre 2013)

Pas vraiment.

Que fais tu avant de te coucher ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Décembre 2013)

J'enlève mes verres de contact


Tu ne penses pas que les opérateurs feraient mieux d'investir dans un bon réseau filaire pour la maison que dans une aléatoire 4G ?


----------



## momo-fr (28 Décembre 2013)

Ils feraient mieux *d'investir tout court.*

Quand il pleut averse, tu aimes le bruit des gouttes sur le toit ?


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Décembre 2013)

Non.

Aimes tu avoir de la neige pour Noël ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Décembre 2013)

Oui, mais bon, sur les côtes bretonnes, elle se fait rare !

Faut mauvais ici aujourd'hui, vent, pluie, mer forte.
Veux-tu prendre le bateau avec moi ?


----------



## rabisse (30 Décembre 2013)

Pas de problème; je descends la Rance en pédalo, je fais le tour par  "an Beg ar Raz"...  J'arriiiive...!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Les fêtes à vivre, c'est plutôt marée haute ou marée basse.


----------



## Powerdom (30 Décembre 2013)

cela dépend de l'heure !


y a t-il un truc que tu sais bien faire ou on te trouve doué ?


----------



## momo-fr (30 Décembre 2013)

Un truc ? Non plusieurs en réalité, ce serait trop long à énumérer.   

Sachant que 2016 sera bien mieux que 2015, pour toi 2014 se sera quoi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Décembre 2013)

n=année
Pourquoi n+1 sera toujours mieux que n ? 

Tu utilises souvent iSight (webcam du mac) ?


----------



## thierry37 (30 Décembre 2013)

Tous les jours. 

Plutôt FaceTime ou skype ?


----------



## LeProf (30 Décembre 2013)

Ni l'un ni l'autre.

Plutot Funk ou Disco, ou les 2 ?


----------



## momo-fr (30 Décembre 2013)

Funk à donf, disco c'est pour les&#8230; bref. 

4, 8, 16 ou 24 pistes ?


----------



## mistik (30 Décembre 2013)

Fichtre !

--> Faut-il mettre Dieudonné en prison ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Décembre 2013)

Non, il a droit de s'exprimer.

Tu as facebook ?


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (30 Décembre 2013)

A la justice de décider.
Croisage de posts... alors :
Pas de Facebook

La mort du Dollar :
avant ou après 2016 ?


----------



## momo-fr (30 Décembre 2013)

La mort du Dollar ? Après celle du Yen

Tu regrettes le Franc ?


----------



## mistik (30 Décembre 2013)

Je regrette que l'on n'est pas conservé comme l'avait proposé en son temps le Président VGE notre monnaie nationale à côté de l'Ecu (devenu Euro par la suite), cela aurait permis de dévaluer le Franc tout en conservant une monnaie forte comme bouclier.

--> Combien as-tu déjà gagné au Loto ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Décembre 2013)

2 ...

Es-tu un joueur invétéré ?


----------



## momo-fr (31 Décembre 2013)

J'aime jouer sur les mots oui, sur les canassons non.

Et la roulette russe tu y joues ?


----------



## mistik (31 Décembre 2013)

J'essaye de me limiter car sinon je risque de ne plus jamais pouvoir y jouer !

--> Aimes-tu les "canassons" ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Décembre 2013)

Mouais, je connais pas trop en fait.

Qui aura la dernière question de l'année ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Décembre 2013)

J'sais pas, toi peut-être bien.


Que vas-tu faire le 1/01/14 ?


----------



## momo-fr (31 Décembre 2013)

Buller grave avec toute la famille si il ne pleut pas on ira marcher.

On pense souvent au temps, le temps lui, il pense à quoi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Décembre 2013)

Le temps, il pense à passer....


Es-tu d'humeur poétique ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Décembre 2013)

En général oui

Connais tu l'excellentissime série "Hell on Wheels" ?


----------



## momo-fr (31 Décembre 2013)

Oui

Les séries TV c'est bien ou *c'est le mal* ?


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Décembre 2013)

C'est mal, j'aime pas qu'on me tienne par les c* pour regarder la suite et m'empêcher de faire autre chose...

À quelle heure tu ouvres les huitres ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Décembre 2013)

Les huitres je sais pas, la moule demain matin à l'aube....

Réveillon ce soir et repas de midi demain ?


----------



## mistik (31 Décembre 2013)

Il se peut.

--> Peut-on gagner à être connu ?


----------



## momo-fr (1 Janvier 2014)

Professionnellement oui&#8230; 

Tu aimes le champagne doux, demi-sec, brut ou ultra-brut ?

J'ai une migraine terrible ce midi&#8230;


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Janvier 2014)

Bin, j'aime pas trop le Champ. Plutôt rouge...

Tu te prends 3 cl de cognac les lendemains de fête pour virer ce foutu mal de tête ?


----------



## mistik (1 Janvier 2014)

Non.

--> Penses-tu que la migraine de momo-fr est passée ?


----------



## thierry37 (1 Janvier 2014)

Non

Quel temps fait il chez toi ?


----------



## momo-fr (1 Janvier 2014)

Gris souris presque foncé en ce moment, pas envie de me peler dehors ma migraine est presque finie, juste une vague envie de vomir qui reste, rien du tout.  

Tu aimes les lendemains de fête ?


----------



## mistik (1 Janvier 2014)

Non.

--> Qu'as-tu eu comme cadeaux ce Noël ou pour ce nouvel an ?


----------



## momo-fr (1 Janvier 2014)

Entre autres, je ne vais pas tout lister ici.

Si le Père Noël t'a oublié, tu râles ?


----------



## mistik (1 Janvier 2014)

Je ne crois pas qu'il croit que je crois encore en lui ... 

--> ... Alors râler à quoi bon ?


----------



## thierry37 (1 Janvier 2014)

Juste pour le plaisir de râler.

Momo, t'as eu quoi d'autre pour Noel ?


----------



## momo-fr (1 Janvier 2014)

Quelques Grands Crus classés de Bordeaux aussi et je m'arrêterais là. 

As-tu écouté les Vux de notre inénarrable Président ?


----------



## jonson (1 Janvier 2014)

Je les ai entendus plus qu'écouter.

Et tes résolutions pour 2014?


----------



## mistik (2 Janvier 2014)

Comprendre les propos confus de notre inénarrable Président !

--> Penses-tu que nos 11 coureurs de ballons ronds auront un dixième de chance de gagner la coupe du monde de foot en 2014 ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Janvier 2014)

Qui ? 

As-tu peur de la maladie ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Janvier 2014)

je crois que tout dépend de la maladie ! Mais je dirais que non.


hier soir, nous avons vu "le majordome" quel film magnifique. L'as tu vu ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Janvier 2014)

Non,
C'est avec qui ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Janvier 2014)

Avec entre autres l'excellentissime Forest Whitaker.

Reprise du boulot ce matin, dur dur 
Et toi, tu bosses ce matin ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Janvier 2014)

Non, moi ce sera lundi, mais ce sera aussi difficile.

Que fais tu comme travail ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Janvier 2014)

je suis secrétaire.


tu joues au cartes ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Janvier 2014)

Pas vraiment.

As-tu pris de bonne résolution pour cette nouvelle année ?


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Janvier 2014)

Parenthèse... 



momo-fr a dit:


> As-tu écouté les Vux de notre inénarrable Président ?



J'ai ouvert les huitres avec son discours... Quand elles ont baillé :sleep:, hop j'ai inséré le couteau


----------



## thierry37 (2 Janvier 2014)

Christophe31 a dit:


> As-tu pris de bonne résolution pour cette nouvelle année ?



Arrêter de m'énerver quand mes collègues sont incapables de faire leur boulot. 
L'un c'est 2 mains gauches. l'autre, c'est 1 seule main gauche. 
J'ai déjà pêté un câble, après 1h de boulot ce matin.
Zeeeennnn...

Et toi, quelles résolutions ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Janvier 2014)

Aucune résolution, je continue sur ma lancée

Les sapins de Noël sont-ils dangereux ?


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Janvier 2014)

Oui, la nuit sur les parkings non éclairés, avec leurs potes les hêtres, ils t'attendent avec des gourdins pour te faire les poches...

T'as vomis après toutes ces agapes ?


----------



## jonson (2 Janvier 2014)

Non, car vomir c'est triché.

Il est pour quand ton prochain mac?


----------



## momo-fr (2 Janvier 2014)

Ben si tout va bien cette année le 24' part à la benne (7 ans qu'il tourne), mais quoi prendre à la place 

Le nouveau Mac Pro il te branche ?


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Janvier 2014)

Pourquoi pas, mais avant ça il faut que j'achète 1- un masque en latex représentant Sarko, 2- Un pistolet 11,43, un lance roquettes, 3- une voiture puissante avec le plein.
Ensuite, je braque un fourgon Brinks.
Là si tout s'est bien passé je me paye le 12 c&#339;urs...

Tu me l'enverrais pas ton 24" ?


----------



## momo-fr (2 Janvier 2014)

Bah non, il va à la benne je te dis&#8230; ou entre les mains d'un neveu ou nièce, j'en ai des tas. 
Pour le Mac Pro j'ai la finance&#8230; mais franchement pas l'usage, je vais pas coder du HTML avec un double GPU&#8230; dommage !  
Puis j'ai eu dans les mains un iMac 27' 3,7 Ghz blindé de 32 Go de ram et fusion drive 3 To&#8230; ça dépote son graphiste quand même.
Je vais y réfléchir, il n'y a pas le feu non plus&#8230;

Bon, tu veux pas plutôt un Mac Mini ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Janvier 2014)

J'en ai déjà à un.


As tu l'app Scan Pro gratuite ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Janvier 2014)

J'ai un équivalent sur mon Android.

Droitier ou gaucher ?


----------



## mistik (2 Janvier 2014)

Droitier pour écrire et gaucher dans mes mouvements.

--> Qu'est-ce que la maladie de gaucher (sphingolipidose) ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Janvier 2014)

Aucune idée, une maladie qui t'oblige à voter à gauche 


Que faire en cas de doute ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Janvier 2014)

Si le doute t'habite, change de main ^^

Du coeur à l'ouvrage ce matin ou ambiance larve molle ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Janvier 2014)

Comme d'hab ! Larve molle.


Quand prendras tu ta retraite ?


----------



## mistik (3 Janvier 2014)

Jamais au vu de la maigre retraite par répartition qu'on me proposera d'ici là !

--> Aimes-tu le gâteau aux noix ?


----------



## Powerdom (3 Janvier 2014)

oui, 


Alors Stromaé ? téléchargé ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Janvier 2014)

Non

c ki Stromae ?


----------



## Powerdom (3 Janvier 2014)

un chanteur je crois 



cite moi une couleur qui commence par la lettre  : d


----------



## tit'marie (3 Janvier 2014)

dorange

il fait combien chez toi?


----------



## mistik (3 Janvier 2014)

17/18 et cela suffit !

--> Alors _Stromae_ est-ce réellement un Maestro ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Janvier 2014)

Je sais pas, mais ta question est excellente.

Formidable ou fort minable ?


----------



## mistik (3 Janvier 2014)

Four à bois tout comme la langue !

--> Es-tu un grand séducteur ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Janvier 2014)

1,80 m, c'est assez grand ?

Les élections à venir cette année, t'intéressent elles ?


----------



## jonson (4 Janvier 2014)

Toutes les élections devraient intéresser tout le monde. Mais je ne suis pas tout le monde.

T'es-tu déjà servi d'une arme à feu?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Janvier 2014)

Pendant mon service militaire hélas...

Assistes-tu régulièrement à des offices religieux ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Janvier 2014)

Tous les dimanche, dans ma paroisse....


Es-tu ou vas-tu t'inscrire sur une liste pour les élections municipales ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Janvier 2014)

je ne le suis pas et ne le ferais pas.


où peut on lire la phrase suivante :

.... est un habitué qui fait la bise au DJ.


----------



## momo-fr (4 Janvier 2014)

C'est un statut des points Disco sur MacGé

Quand vas-tu enfin te décider ?


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Janvier 2014)

Là dans 5 minutes...
Non plutôt demain...
Toutes façon faut que ce soit rendu lundi midi dernier carat !

Quel tempouwi, non ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Janvier 2014)

Tempo, quoi ?

Quel est le dernier film que tu as vu au cinéma ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Janvier 2014)

Gravity.


On (mon fils)  m'a déconseillé le Hobbit. si tu l'as vu tu en penses quoi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Janvier 2014)

J'ai vu le premier, c'est de la même veine que Le Seigneur des Anneaux.

Coup de vent chez moi et chez toi ?


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Janvier 2014)

Oui, c'est ça le "tempouwi", mais ça va mollir cette nuit.

as-tu l'écriture facile ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Janvier 2014)

Pas forcément demande à Powerdom.

Qu'est ce qui t'angoisses ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Janvier 2014)

d'être en retard.


Tu es en surpoids ?


----------



## mistik (5 Janvier 2014)

J'ai en effet un surplus de poids !

--> Que faire pour éviter de devenir con ?


----------



## jonson (5 Janvier 2014)

Si je le savais je serai riche comme Crésus.

Tu habites où?


----------



## rabisse (5 Janvier 2014)

Ne pas prévoir de futur.
Aimes-tu ton passé?


----------



## mistik (5 Janvier 2014)

Non, ni d'ailleurs mon présent donc je pressens un futur proche du passé présent cher ami !

--> Faut-il tenter de changer la 5ème République ou carrément changer de République ?


----------



## rabisse (5 Janvier 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Tu habites où?



A Dinan, à proximité de l'abbaye de Léhon. 



mistik a dit:


> Non, ni d'ailleurs mon présent donc je pressens un futur proche du passé présent cher ami !
> 
> --> Faut-il tenter de changer la 5ème République ou carrément changer de République ?



Oh, c'est chacun de nous qui doit changer... 
Politique... quel article; Le ou La?


----------



## jonson (5 Janvier 2014)

Les deux articles m'exaspère au plus au point de toute façon.

Consommes-tu bio?


----------



## mistik (5 Janvier 2014)

Ca m'arrive !

--> Veilles-tu aussi tard la nuit ?


----------



## jonson (5 Janvier 2014)

En ce moment je ne dort pas beaucoup, ni le jour ni la nuit. C'est dû à la déformation professionnelle.

Tu fais quoi demain dimanche?


----------



## mistik (5 Janvier 2014)

Raquettes.

--> Et toi ?


----------



## jonson (5 Janvier 2014)

Je prends le train en début de soirée pour regagner le lieu de mon travail lundi matin. Sinon dans la journée, pas grand chose. Surement une petite sortie pour les enfants et aussi ma femme et moi.

As-tu des enfants?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Janvier 2014)

Non, et je ne sais pas si j'en veux.

Et toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Janvier 2014)

2.

Qu'est ce qui te tient en vie ?


----------



## momo-fr (5 Janvier 2014)

Vaste sujet techniquement, je pense, c'est mon cur.

As qu'elle heure tu déjeunes le dimanche ?

(chez nous, on déjeune à 14h30/15h00 en général)


----------



## Powerdom (5 Janvier 2014)

chez nous on déjeune à 7:00, on dine à midi, et on soupe vers 19:00 


1000 (environ) ont été sélectionnés, mais pour aller où ?


----------



## momo-fr (5 Janvier 2014)

Ben sur Mars idiot, tu ne lis pas les news ?

Tu aimes faire le kéké sur MacGé comme Powerdom ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Janvier 2014)

Ben oui, comme toi aussi il me semble. 


Es-tu un vrai cinéphile ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Janvier 2014)

j'aime beaucoup de le cinéma, mais je ne me considère pas cinéphile. 


tu fais attention au tri des déchets ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Janvier 2014)

Oui.

Es tu écolo dans l'âme ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Janvier 2014)

Un peu.

En forme ce matin ?


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Janvier 2014)

La chimie des rêves prend parfois des tournures bizarres...

Tu as les pieds dans l'eau ?


----------



## rabisse (6 Janvier 2014)

Non, mais par contre autour, la mer monte, la côte recule.
Quelle est ta dernière émotion?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Janvier 2014)

Le revisionnage de la cultissime série "Six Feet Under"

As-tu vu cette série ?


----------



## thierry37 (6 Janvier 2014)

Non, je connaissais pas.

C'est bien ? Absolument à voir ?


----------



## fragadajones (6 Janvier 2014)

ça dépend des gouts..

Il faut 3 minutes pour cuire 1 oeuf à la coque. Combien de temps faut-il pour en cuire 2 ?


----------



## momo-fr (6 Janvier 2014)

Ben 6 minutes, c'est facile (2 x 3)&#8230; j'ai bon ?   

Il faut 70 minutes pour cuire un cake au fruits de 1,2 kg, combien de temps cela prend-t-il pour le manger avec 3 amis ?


----------



## rabisse (6 Janvier 2014)

Seul, pas très longtemps, si j'arrive à maintenir mes amis à distance. 
Quelle est la particularité de cette phrase : "Servez un whisky à ces deux petits juges blonds qui fument" ?


----------



## ergu (6 Janvier 2014)

Elle contient toutes les lettres de l'alphabet au moins une fois.

Tu croyais m'avoir ?


----------



## rabisse (6 Janvier 2014)

Non. Pas du tout. 
Tu pensais l'être?


----------



## ergu (6 Janvier 2014)

Je ne pensais rien.

Ca fait du bien ?


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Janvier 2014)

non, mais oui...

mais erg peut-il être eu ?


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Janvier 2014)

Pardon ?

M tu le stil SMS ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Janvier 2014)

Moi pas comprendre toi !

Can you ripit pliz ?


----------



## momo-fr (7 Janvier 2014)

What ? Why ?

When ?


----------



## fragadajones (7 Janvier 2014)

momo-fr a dit:


> Ben 6 minutes, c'est facile (2 x 3)&#8230; j'ai bon ?
> 
> Il faut 70 minutes pour cuire un cake au fruits de 1,2 kg, combien de temps cela prend-t-il pour le manger avec 3 amis ?


momo-fr il faut 3 minutes pour 1 ou 2 ou 3 (...) oeufs !
peut importe le nombre (en fonction de la capacité de contenance) vu que la température reste la même, donc même temps de cuisson; sinon pour faire cuire une douzaine .. tu met 36 min ?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Janvier 2014)

@fragadajones. 
Houlà tu n'as pas compris le principe du jeu. 


When ?

ce matin


une résolution pour 2014 ?


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Janvier 2014)

2560 x 1600 pixels (ça serait bien)

il t'en reste des chocolats ou tu as déjà tout bouffé ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Janvier 2014)

Non, plus rien mais ce n'est pas moi qui les ai mangé.

Tu manges quoi ce soir ?


----------



## fragadajones (8 Janvier 2014)

(@Powerdom.
sisi j'ai très bien saisi, je répondait à la question qui m'était posée un peux plus haut  )

-> tu mange quoi ce soir ?
une Tajine de loup à la Charmola.

Que pensez vous de la décision du gouvernement concernant l'interdiction des spectacles de Dieudonné ?


----------



## ergu (8 Janvier 2014)

Que c'est taper à côté de l'objectif, avec un instrument disproportionné et probablement défectueux.

L'année commence bien ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Janvier 2014)

je dirais que rien n'a changé...



tu déménages cette année ?


----------



## ergu (8 Janvier 2014)

Pas que je sache.

Pourquoi ? T'as des infos ?


----------



## momo-fr (8 Janvier 2014)

De mon côté non, pas d'info.

Tes résolutions, pour cette nouvelle année, c'est essentiellement des choses à oublier ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Janvier 2014)

Non, plutôt à commencer. 


ton téléphone il est en mode vibreur ou il sonne plein pot ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Janvier 2014)

En cours et dans les transports en mode vibreur, le reste du temps en sonnerie.

Tu vas faire les soldes ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Janvier 2014)

Non pas spécialement !

Es-tu un gros consommateur ?


----------



## ergu (8 Janvier 2014)

*JE NE SUIS PAS GROS !!!*

Et toi, tu es bas de poitrine ?


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Janvier 2014)

Je suis plutôt entrecôtes (comme dirait mon ostéopathe)

Tu as vu le film Les idiots de Lars Van Trier ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Janvier 2014)

Non.

Es-tu un "bo-bo" du cinéma ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2014)

Non.

Tu es quelqu'un d'énergique ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Janvier 2014)

Non.

Es tu pantouflard ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2014)

Oui assez.

Tu as mangé quoi ce soir ?


----------



## rabisse (8 Janvier 2014)

J'ai pas reconnu.
Tu portes des lunettes?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2014)

Non.

Suis-tu un régime ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2014)

Non....


Prends tu un traitement médical ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Janvier 2014)

non


quel livre lis tu en ce moment ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2014)

Un San Antonio.

Lis tu de vrai livre ou des livres dematérialisés ?


----------



## ergu (9 Janvier 2014)

De vrais livres.

Trouver que "les jeunes ne lisent plus" c'est un truc de vieux cons ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2014)

Non c'est la vérité.

Quand lis tu ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Janvier 2014)

le soir. livres sur mon ipad ou livre papier c'est selon


tu joues au Lego si l'occasion se présente ?


----------



## ergu (9 Janvier 2014)

Plus depuis que mes fils sont assez grands pour monter leurs modèles tout seuls.

ça te manque ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2014)

Oui.

As-tu une passion ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Janvier 2014)

J'aime bien la musique, les musiques.

Aimes-tu partager ta musique ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2014)

Partager, comment ?

Que fais-tu en premier le matin quand tu te lèves ?


----------



## ergu (9 Janvier 2014)

Je mets un pyjama.

Passionant, non ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2014)

Quand tu te lèves !!!!! Oui ça à l'air passionnant ! 

Quelle genre de véhicule possèdes tu ?


----------



## fragadajones (9 Janvier 2014)

une routière.

combien de points as tu perdu ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2014)

Aucun.

Et toi ?


----------



## fragadajones (9 Janvier 2014)

moi non plus.

pourquoi La vache qui rit®, rit ?


----------



## rabisse (9 Janvier 2014)

Elle sait ce qui il y a dedans, elle.
Qu'est-ce qui représente la beauté pour toi?


----------



## ergu (9 Janvier 2014)

Tellement de choses...

Tu es beau (belle) ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2014)

Je sais pas, je suis aveugle.


Aimes tu faire des blagues ?


----------



## fragadajones (9 Janvier 2014)

oui.
Quelle différence y a t il entre un amant et un mari?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2014)

Les cornes 


Es-tu cuniculophile ?


----------



## ergu (9 Janvier 2014)

Je ne sais pas, je n'ai ni l'un ni l'autre.

Faut-il un mari à tous prix ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2014)

Non, mais une Marie oui...

Que vas-tu faire demain ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2014)

Une promenade.

Ton dessert préféré ?


----------



## ergu (9 Janvier 2014)

En ce moment tarte au citron meringuée ou cheese-cake.

5 fruits et légumes par jour ?


----------



## fragadajones (9 Janvier 2014)

on a toujours le temps

Quel est le super héros qui a le pouvoir le plus handicapant pour sa vie privée ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2014)

SuperDupont.


Connais tu son dessinateur ?

Dites vous faites le concours de celui qui répondra à la question d'avant, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2014)

Non.

Tu aimes Tintin ?


----------



## fragadajones (9 Janvier 2014)

je préfère Milou.

Pourquoi le monde est tel qu'il est ?


----------



## ergu (9 Janvier 2014)

Parce que les transatlantiques.

Tu vois à quoi je fais référence ?


----------



## fragadajones (9 Janvier 2014)

Oui.
Ma réponse te convient ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2014)

Non.

Tu habites où ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2014)

Tournai en Belgique.

Tu as déjà quelque chose de prévu pour tes futures vacances ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Janvier 2014)

J'ai envie de faire un petit tour en Asie.

Tu as lu tous les Tintin ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2014)

Oui.

Quelles ta BD préférée ?


----------



## momo-fr (9 Janvier 2014)

Difficile de répondre, il y en a trop, le déclic de Milo Manara ?   

Tu aimes le pop-corn sucré ou salé ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2014)

Salé.

Un petit Coca pour faire passer ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (9 Janvier 2014)

sans façon.. 

t'a des gosses ? (oui, non, peut-être ?)


----------



## fragadajones (9 Janvier 2014)

non, pas encore.

avez vous bien dîné ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2014)

Oui bien merci.

Passes-tu de bonnes nuits ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Janvier 2014)

Pas vraiment.


Qu'as-tu prévu pour ce week-end ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Janvier 2014)

Astreinte boulot, 1 ou 2 Guinness, cinoche (le dernier Hobbit), courses, glandouille, musique...

Que penses-tu de la crise du cinéma français (baisse de fréquentation notoire en salles) ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Janvier 2014)

Pas grand chose, 

Tu aimes la bière brune ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Janvier 2014)

Oui, surtout la Guinness, mais ma brune n'aime pas mes brunes !

Et toi, que bois-tu à la 3ème mi-temps ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Janvier 2014)

De la bière, blanche, blond, ambré ou brune (mais je suis pas fan).

Qu'appels tu 3eme mi-temps ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2014)

Boire je suppose.

Tu aimes les bières fortes ?


----------



## momo-fr (10 Janvier 2014)

Pas vraiment, j'aime bien une Pils, une belge ou flamande corsée moins.

Je bois local plutôt (pub) :






Cahouette ou tapas ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2014)

Tapas.

Tisane ou somnifère ?


----------



## mistik (10 Janvier 2014)

Somnifère pour me faire oublier les infidélités de notre PDR !

--> DSK a-t-il été l'amant de Hollande ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2014)

Non.

Es-tu fidèle ?


----------



## idatalogin (11 Janvier 2014)

Oui très fidèle, du moins jusqu'à aujourd'hui. 

Ma question. 
As tu déjà marché sur la digue de Socoa, dans la baie de saint jean de luz au pays basque ?


----------



## momo-fr (11 Janvier 2014)

Oui et si je ne m'abuse c'est côté Ciboure, la baie est partagée entre st-Jean et Ciboure&#8230;

Benta no, benta si ?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Janvier 2014)

je ne comprends pas. :rose:


tu ne trouves pas que les humains parlent trop de langues ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Janvier 2014)

oui c'est pas pratique pour commander l'apéro.

tu fais attention à ce que tu manges ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2014)

Non.

Es-tu frileux ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Janvier 2014)

Un peu, mais moins que ma femme.

Que vas tu faire pour tes prochaines vacances ?


----------



## jonson (12 Janvier 2014)

Je ne sais pas encore.

Fais beau chez toi en ce moment?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2014)

Oui mais il fait froid.

Penses-tu beaucoup à l'avenir ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Janvier 2014)

Non.

Que penses-tu de la mort ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2014)

Celle des autres m'effraie.

Tu vois souvent ta famille ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Janvier 2014)

Une partie de la famille, oui.

Tu regardes une série tv en ce moment ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Janvier 2014)

Plusieurs !
Banshee et un flasback sur les incontournables (6 Feet Under, The Sopranos, The Wire) et j'attends le 6 avril pour Game of Thrones ...

As-tu vu, et si oui, qu'as tu pensé du film "The life of Pi" ?


----------



## idatalogin (13 Janvier 2014)

J'essaye de ne pas trop y penser. 

Tu as combien de pulls en laine ?


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Janvier 2014)

Plein.

Pourquoi ne réponds tu pas à la question que l'on te pose ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2014)

Je réponds.

Que fredonnes-tu en ce moment ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Janvier 2014)

Riders on the Storm, The doors.

Tu as quoi comme souris ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2014)

Mon Trackpad.

Que suis-tu comme sport ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Janvier 2014)

Un peu de tout, foot, basket, billard, moto, auto, athlé, curling, bowling, etc

Es-tu abonné à des chaînes TV dédiées sport ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Janvier 2014)

non. "no sport"


au boulot j'ai un micro casque sans fil toute la journée. Sais tu si ces ondes sont dangereuses ?


----------



## thierry37 (14 Janvier 2014)

Je ne "sais" pas. (rien de prouvé)
Par contre, je pense que c'est pas dangereux.

Tu aimes les radis avec quoi ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Janvier 2014)

Sel, pain, beurre.

Du vin aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2014)

Sans vin pour moi.

Tu as un animal de compagnie ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Janvier 2014)

Non, j'habite en appartement.

Tu es allé au cinéma récemment ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Janvier 2014)

En décembre la dernière fois.

La France est une république depuis quand ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Janvier 2014)

Depuis qu'elle prend en compte mon vote ! 

Tu vas voter ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2014)

Oui.

Tu ronfles ?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Janvier 2014)

Paraît il.

Suis tu le Dakar a la Tv ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Janvier 2014)

Non, je ne suis pas fan de cette course.

As-tu déjà été voir des supercross ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Janvier 2014)

non.


combien de départements Français portent le nom de la rivière qui le traverse ?


----------



## Karmalolo (15 Janvier 2014)

Si c'est rivières et fleuves, 66

Tu joues d'un instrument?


----------



## mistik (15 Janvier 2014)

Malheureusement non, mais avec un ancien patron il m'est arrivé de jouer du pipeau, donc oui ! 

--> T'adonnes-tu à la Bourse ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2014)

Non.

Tu as déjà lu La Bible ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Janvier 2014)

Non, je n'aime pas les SF.

Tu utilises une coque pour ton smartphone ?


----------



## mistik (15 Janvier 2014)

Dure est la coque de mon smartphone, donc oui !

--> Es-tu un battant ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Janvier 2014)

Non. 
tu aimerais avoir des responsabilités ?


----------



## matacao (15 Janvier 2014)

Pourquoi pas ^^

--> Es-tu bricoleur ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Janvier 2014)

Je sais monter un meuble IKEA, stout.

Tu parles combien de langue ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Janvier 2014)

2.
J'essaye le Hordeux mais j'ai du mal... 

Latin ou Grec ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2014)

Latin.

Ketchup ou mayonnaise ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Janvier 2014)

je suis pas sauce du tout.

transport en commun ou individuel ?


----------



## mistik (15 Janvier 2014)

Individuel.

--> Achètes-tu régulièrement chez Amazon ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2014)

Non.

Tu portes une moustache ?


----------



## mistik (15 Janvier 2014)

Non !

--> Fumes-tu le calumet de la paix ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2014)

Non.

Tu as peur de devenir SDF ?


----------



## mistik (15 Janvier 2014)

Oui et c'est d'ailleurs la peur principale chez les hommes (avec un petit "h") !

--> Manges-tu cinq fruits et légumes par jour ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Janvier 2014)

Un peu mon n'veu

Quel brouteur utilises-tu ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Janvier 2014)

opera

quel lecteur vidéo utilises-tu ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Janvier 2014)

VLC

Aimes-tu brouter ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2014)

Non.

Tu lis quoi pour te détendre ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Janvier 2014)

Les VDM.

Tu achètes encore des CD ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2014)

Non.

Tu es parieur ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Janvier 2014)

non

tu es gaucher ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2014)

Non.

Tu as une bonne vue ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2014)

Non, je porte des lunettes.

As-tu mangé des galettes ces temps-ci ?


----------



## rabisse (17 Janvier 2014)

A ton avis thunderheart 
D'où vient le nom de ton avatar?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2014)

Clin d'oeil à un de mes films préférés, Thunderheart

Et ton pseudo, tu nous en dit un peu plus ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Janvier 2014)

Cela remonte au temps des powermac. le pseudo powermac étant pris, je me suis rabattu sur powerdom.


Chez moi dans le Doubs, il y a une république. Comment se nomme t-elle ?
cela ennervait d'ailleurs beaucoup Claude Guéant lorsqu'il était préfet en Franche Comté


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Janvier 2014)

La Doubsie ?

cantine ou repas à l'extérieur ce midi ?


----------



## mistik (17 Janvier 2014)

Ni l'un, ni l'autre : chez moi !

--> Connais-tu le peintre Nicolas Poussin ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2014)

Non.

Tu préfères quel genre littéraire ?


----------



## momo-fr (17 Janvier 2014)

Le genre qui prend pas la tête 

As-tu déjà vu un homme vert ?


----------



## ergu (17 Janvier 2014)

Ouais, avec Lou Ferrigno dans le rôle titre.

Est-ce qu'il pulk dulk culk Hulk ?


----------



## momo-fr (17 Janvier 2014)

Un peu nauséabond comme question, je n'en sais rien 

Si tu sais que c'est faux, tu crois jamais que c'est vrai ?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Janvier 2014)

Ben oui ! Puisqu'il est vrai de dire que c'est faux.

Qu'est ce qu'un fau ?


----------



## momo-fr (17 Janvier 2014)

C'est un Hêtre tortillard non ? 

Les pommes tombent en qu'elle saison ?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Janvier 2014)

J'sais pas ! Par contre, les femmes tombent souvent dans les pommes. 

Que faire contre l'obésité ?


----------



## rabisse (17 Janvier 2014)

Manger moins... en quantité.
Tu aimerais répondre à la question moyenâgeuse?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2014)

C'est quoi cette question ?

Lis-tu ton horoscope ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Janvier 2014)

Non, enfin, pas tous les jours 


ton dernier diplôme remonte à quand ?


Pour répondre à ma dernière question 
la République du Saugeais.


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Janvier 2014)

1991.

C'est où le Seaugeais ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Janvier 2014)

ben clic sur mon lien. 



Tu mets des cravates ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Janvier 2014)

jamais !

buffet ou dej/diner placé ?


----------



## momo-fr (18 Janvier 2014)

Je ne comprend rien à ta question
_Bernard Buffet mais j'aime pas son style.
Je ne joue jamais placé mais gagnant._

Quand tu ne comprends rien tu fais quoi ?


----------



## rabisse (18 Janvier 2014)

J'attends que ça passe au travers...
Au de travers quoi en fait?


----------



## mistik (18 Janvier 2014)

Je suis fatigué, je ne sais pas, je ne sais plus !

--> Es-tu pour le management ou le leadership ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Janvier 2014)

je fais ma vie sans trop de me soucier de tout ça. je sais même pas ce que veut dire leadership :rose:


stylo plume ou pointe bic pour écrire ?


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Janvier 2014)

bic.

Que fais tu le soir avant de te coucher ?


----------



## mistik (18 Janvier 2014)

J'essaye de m'endormir ! 

--> Que faire pour réconcilier Hollande et sa compagne banquière ? :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Janvier 2014)

un bon gueulton !

avec tout ça, tu vas voter aux prochaines élections ?


----------



## mistik (18 Janvier 2014)

Vouais, pour qu'enfin un jour on nous vire tout ça !

--> Qui était Henri Fayol ?


----------



## rabisse (18 Janvier 2014)

Le précurseur du Pop-art.  :rateau: 




Une occupation particulière ce W.E?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2014)

Dormir .

Le plat que tu cuisines le mieux ?


----------



## mistik (18 Janvier 2014)

Le gratin de courge 

--> Où cours-je ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2014)

Dans les bois ?

Tu fais du sport de combat ?


----------



## mistik (18 Janvier 2014)

Nein !

--> Haben Sie Ihre Papiere? Bitte


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Janvier 2014)

commande inconnue.

c'est important les langues étrangères ?


----------



## mistik (18 Janvier 2014)

Oui, afin qu'elles nous soient le moins étrangères possibles !

--> Combien de langues parles-tu et maîtrises-tu ?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Janvier 2014)

0

Colles tu beaucoup de timbres avec toutes tes langues ?


----------



## mistik (19 Janvier 2014)

Avec ma langue maternelle, je colle rarement de timbres car avec mes doigts je tape des mails ! 

--> Quelle était la langue vernaculaire de _Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart_ ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Janvier 2014)

le piano !

tu vas acheter un gateau ce dimanche ?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Janvier 2014)

Non,  ma fille a fait des crêpes.

As tu des enfants qui cuisinent ?


----------



## mistik (19 Janvier 2014)

N'ayant pas d'enfant ...

--> As-tu envie de virer Hollande et toute sa clique comme le réclamait cette semaine le gars de l'Ain en vidant tout son fumier devant l'Assemblée nationale ?


----------



## jonson (19 Janvier 2014)

Oh oui! 

T'en penses quoi de tout se vaudeville autour de la vie amoureuse de François?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Janvier 2014)

Je m'en fou royalement, il peut bien faire ce qu'il veut avec son cul tant qu'il s'occupe correctement de la France (ce qui n'est pas le cas...)

Où est Valérie ?


----------



## rabisse (19 Janvier 2014)

Où est Valérie ?
Environ 118 000 000 résultats (0,22 secondes) :hein: 


Que reste-t'il des fêtes de fin d'année?


----------



## mistik (19 Janvier 2014)

Une année terminée.

--> Qui sera Premier ministre en France d'ici avril/mai/juin 2014 ?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Janvier 2014)

Sarkozy !!! 

Que va faire François en Hollande ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Janvier 2014)

du scooter !

2 ou 3 roues le scooter ?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Janvier 2014)

2 mais avec une béquille....

Quelle marque le casque ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2014)

Pas de casque.

Tu es talentueux ?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Janvier 2014)

Non.

Pleut-il chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2014)

Non.

Tu attends de la neige par chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (19 Janvier 2014)

Ca se pourrait bien.

--> Noël au balcon ... ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Janvier 2014)

la fête dans le caleçon !

tu vas chercher la neige ?


----------



## yret (19 Janvier 2014)

Oui demain au ski ...

Regardez-vous la TV ce soir ?


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Janvier 2014)

Non je bouquine


C'est obligatoire de regarder la télé le soir ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Janvier 2014)

Non ! A propos de lecture, je conseille (pour celles zé ceux que le sujet intéresse) le recueil d'interviews de Daniel Darc ("Tout n'est pas permis mais tout n'est pas utile _ Entretiens avec Bertrand Dicale")

Quelle(s) musique(s) as-tu écouté/regardé ce week-end (moi, un DVD live monstrueux de Dream Theater) ?


----------



## mistik (20 Janvier 2014)

Aucune.

--> As-tu la pluie aujourd'hui ?


----------



## momo-fr (20 Janvier 2014)

Pour l'instant beau ciel bleu le rêve.

SMS ou SM ?


----------



## mistik (20 Janvier 2014)

En tout cas je ne suis pas un maso du SMS !

--> Rêves-tu de posséder un jour une voiture volante (elle roule et elle vole) ?


----------



## yret (20 Janvier 2014)

en rêver non mais l'idée est intéressante. Par contre, parvenir à un système entre le train et la voiture comme dans certains films de SF ce serait sympa (du type automatique du port de Rotterdam).

les climatologues du GIEC nous racontent t-ils des "conneries" ?


----------



## momo-fr (20 Janvier 2014)

Si ils sont au GIEC c'est sûrement des conneries si ils sont d'ailleurs on peut en douter, si ils ne sont pas climatologues alors c'est sans doute vrai

Tu es un as du FreeRide ou tu ne sors pas des pistes balisées ?


----------



## yret (20 Janvier 2014)

Oh je sors de temps en temps des pistes dès qu'il y a de la bonne poudre et plus loin si le risque d'avalanche n'est pas trop fort 

les médias, propagande alarmiste ou vrai info ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2014)

Ça dépend du média.

Tu aimes manger du lapin ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Janvier 2014)

non.

Tu aimes le canard ?


----------



## rabisse (20 Janvier 2014)

Coin.
Quelle(s) couleur(s) aimes-tu?


----------



## momo-fr (20 Janvier 2014)

Le noir c'est ça la vraie couleur. 

Quand tu cherches la fève, la galette tu la partages ?


----------



## mistik (20 Janvier 2014)

Je pencherais pour la retourner histoire de voir où se cache la fève.

--> Connais-tu la f*i*èv*r*e du samedi soir ?


----------



## rabisse (21 Janvier 2014)

J'ai connu une polonaise... qui avait aussi la "saturday night fever"
Tu "sors" encore en boite de nuit?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Janvier 2014)

non.

douche ou bain ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2014)

Bain.

Rasage manuel ou électrique ?


----------



## mistik (21 Janvier 2014)

Electrique.

--> Voiture essence, diesel, hybride, électrique ou GPL ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2014)

Essence.

Eau de Cologne ou parfum ?


----------



## ergu (21 Janvier 2014)

Eau de toilette.

Laquelle ?


----------



## mistik (21 Janvier 2014)

Belle de nuit.

--> Gros ou maigre ?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Janvier 2014)

je dirais ni gros, ni maigre 

qui à dit quil avait « peut-être fumé une fois » du cannabis ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2014)

Valls.

Tu te regardes beaucoup dans le miroir ?


----------



## mistik (21 Janvier 2014)

Non car sinon je prendrais peur ! 

--> Que penses-tu du Social-démocrate Hollande ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Janvier 2014)

ne se prononce pas car pas de scooter.

plage ou montagne ?


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Janvier 2014)

mer

ton chat s'appelle comment ?


----------



## momo-fr (21 Janvier 2014)

Wistiti la chatte de la voisine c'est Hermione 

Es tu un homme objet ou une femme fatale ?


----------



## mistik (21 Janvier 2014)

En tout ce dont je suis sûr c'est que pour cacher mes pets, je deviens un _homo onomatopée_.

--> Es-tu un homme/femme à poigne ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2014)

Non pas vraiment.

Es-tu quelqu'un de bienveillant ?


----------



## mistik (21 Janvier 2014)

Pas du tout, j'aime torturer les gens d'ailleurs je relis en ce moment "_Mein Kampf_" 

--> Aimes-tu l'aïoli ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2014)

Oui.

Tu te places où en général au cinéma ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Janvier 2014)

le plus au fond possible et sur la droite.

tu grignottes pendant un film ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Janvier 2014)

Non, je ne veux pas déranger les gens en piochant dans un seau de pop-corn, et je déteste les gens qui mangent au cinéma.

Tu es poli ?


----------



## rabisse (21 Janvier 2014)

Oui, ma maman m'a mis beaucoup de baffes...

À dada prout prout cadet. À cheval sur mon bidet. Laisse ton père travailler. Viens donc faire la vaisselle. Arrête de te chamailler. Réponds quand on t'appelle. Sois poli dis merci,à la dame laisse ta place. C'est l'heure d'aller au lit. Faut pas rater la classe. 
Fais pas ci fais pas ça.
À dada prout prout cadet.À cheval sur mon bidet.
Vous en faites pas les gars.
Moi aussi on m'a dit ça.
Fais pas ci fais pas ça.
Fais pas ci fais pas ça.
Et j'en suis arrivé là.




Plutôt Star Wars ou plutôt Star trek?


----------



## mistik (21 Janvier 2014)

Star wars.

--> Es-tu un drôle de zèbre ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Janvier 2014)

Je suis plus un kangourou.

Tu vas aller au ski cette année ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Janvier 2014)

Jamais été au ski ! Cette année non plus ^^

C'est chouette le ski ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Janvier 2014)

je n'en fais pas.

tu as subi les inondations de ces derniers temps en France ?


----------



## thierry37 (22 Janvier 2014)

J'habite pas en France, mais on n'a rien eu par ici.

As tu jamais changé ta signature forum ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Janvier 2014)

Oh j'ai bien du la changer une fois ou deux.

Tu veux bien me donner un coup de boule ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Janvier 2014)

NAN !

y'a toujours des paons dans le parc de la pépinière ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2014)

Je ne sais pas.

Ton film favori avec De Niro ?


----------



## momo-fr (22 Janvier 2014)

Avec De Niro heu, Taxi Driver mais il y en a d'autres.

Tu es pour ou contre en général ?


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Janvier 2014)

Je ne m'habille jamais en Général

Tu te déguises parfois pour aller aux soirées ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2014)

Rarement.

Es-tu de bon conseil ?


----------



## momo-fr (22 Janvier 2014)

On me le dit souvent&#8230;

Calme et cool avant l&#8217;atterrissage ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Janvier 2014)

oui. j'ai eu très peur une fois. 


Aimes tu l'héroic fantasy ?


----------



## mistik (22 Janvier 2014)

Non.

--> T'aimes-tu ?


----------



## momo-fr (22 Janvier 2014)

Aimer ou être aimé, telle est la question&#8230;

Sudoku ou Nunchaku ?


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Janvier 2014)

Sudoku

Poisson ou hamster ?


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Janvier 2014)

Mes chats adorent les deux 

tu te sens concerné par les élections municipales chez toi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Janvier 2014)

C'est trop intime comme question... 
tu prends un petit-déjeuner le matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2014)

Non.

Tu as une bonne mémoire ?


----------



## momo-fr (23 Janvier 2014)

C'est quoi la mémoire ? Je ne sais plus&#8230;

Ressens-tu parfois cette impression de "déjà vu" ?


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Janvier 2014)

Trop souvent, c'est déboussollant...

C'est quoi l'intervention médicale la plus lourde que tu as subi ?


----------



## Powerdom (23 Janvier 2014)

il y en en a eu pas mal.. je suis resté 18 mois hospitalisé suite à un accident de moto.


tu vas en vacances toujours au même endroit ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2014)

Non j'essaie de varier.

Tu es gros dormeur ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Janvier 2014)

Moyen

A quand tes prochaines vacances ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2014)

En juin.

À quand ta prochaine biture ?


----------



## momo-fr (23 Janvier 2014)

Houlà ça c'est fini j'ai trop donné dans le genre. :rose:

Un bon Pessac-Léognan ça te parle ?


----------



## mistik (23 Janvier 2014)

Non.

--> Dans quelle région élève-t-on un poulet AOC ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2014)

Bresse.

Tu as une idole ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Janvier 2014)

Non

Connais tu Billy Idol ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Janvier 2014)

oui mais ce n'est pas mon idole.


Un café après le repas ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Janvier 2014)

toujours !

j'ai la dalle ! et toi ?


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Janvier 2014)

ça y est, je suis calé...

Mais où est donc Ornicar ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Janvier 2014)

Avec Brian.

Tu portes des lunettes ?


----------



## momo-fr (25 Janvier 2014)

Oui, je vais en changer bientôt d'ailleurs

Scooter avec ou sans chauffeur ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2014)

Avec.

Lit simple ou double ?


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Janvier 2014)

Double extra large

Couette ou couverture ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Janvier 2014)

Couverture extra large.

Pyjama ou caleçon ?


----------



## Powerdom (25 Janvier 2014)

caleçon.


qui a été assassiné en dernier dans le dernier épisode de Games Of Thrones ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Janvier 2014)

Je ne spoile pas pour les gens qui n'ont pas encore vu cet épisode.

Tu crois que le gouvernement a prévu un plan en cas d'attaque de zombie ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Janvier 2014)

je sais pas et ca me saoule ces zombie...

tu bouquines avant de pioncer ?


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Janvier 2014)

oui

Rrrrooonff ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Janvier 2014)

Arfffffff !

Ronfles-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2014)

Oui.

Es-tu parano ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Janvier 2014)

Oui, on m'espionne ! Il y a des caméras chez moi..

Tu as déjà eu un accident en voiture ?


----------



## momo-fr (26 Janvier 2014)

Para quoi ? Qui a dit ça ? Si c'est encore les Nord-Coréens il faut leur foutre sur la gueule ! Je sais pourquoi mais il y a toujours un gars qui me suis depuis que j'ai dit non à la gauche&#8230; sans doute un truc a voir avec mes deniers posts sur Facebook, j'en suis sûr c'est la blogosphère à Dieudo qui est derrière tout ça, j'aurais dû leur dire que j'étais contre quand on a crû que j'étais pour. Comment savoir si les autres ne pense pas à tord et à travers ? Je m'inscris dès demain pour un stage de tir et je vais aussi contacter un détective privé pour savoir si je suis suivi&#8230; hein ? quoi ? para quoi ?  

*GRILLED (trop long à écrire&#8230*

Oui, même plusieurs&#8230;

Connais-tu les photos de Joel Robison ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2014)

Maintenant oui.

Quelle est ta pensée du jour ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Janvier 2014)

Demain c'est lundi ! :rallyes:

Es-tu de ceux qui pensent que rien ne changera jamais en France ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2014)

Non.

Que deviendra ton corps à ta mort ?


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Janvier 2014)

De la poussière d'étoiles

Et ton esprit ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Janvier 2014)

J'en ai pas !

Qu'est ce que tu as fait ce week-end ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Janvier 2014)

Fêter Noël avec TOUTE la famille  ! 
Lundi, pire journée de la semaine ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Janvier 2014)

Oui, surtout le réveil.

Tu connais le langage des signes ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2014)

L'alphabet seulement.

Tu aimes jouer au pendu ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Janvier 2014)

le fait que tu m'en parles me remémore ce jeu mais je n'en suis pas fan. 


ta dernière partie de Monopoly remonte à quand ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Janvier 2014)

À très très longtemps.. Je ne m'en rappelle même plus.

Tu joues encore au jeu de société ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Janvier 2014)

Occasionnellement

Es-tu du genre procrastinateur ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2014)

Oui surtout en ce moment.

Es-tu conciliant ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Janvier 2014)

Je trouve, oui.

Tu as combien de disque dur externe ?


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Janvier 2014)

Tu vas rire... 4

Tu mets des bretelles avec ta ceinture ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Janvier 2014)

Évidemment 

Tu portes une montre ?


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Janvier 2014)

non

T'es toujours à la bourre ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2014)

Toujours.

Tu aurais aimé être roi ?


----------



## mistik (27 Janvier 2014)

Oui mais avec une superbe reine blonde hyper bien roulée avec des gros nichons intelligente mais pas trop si je veux qu'elle demeure amoureuse ! 

--> Aimes-tu la musique des Daft Punk ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Janvier 2014)

Oui...je me passe en boucle Tron et je kiffe  ! 
tu connais d'autres artistes de la France Touche ?


----------



## mistik (27 Janvier 2014)

Non.

--> Connais-tu le nombre de trimestres qu'il te reste à faire avant de pouvoir liquider ta retraite ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Janvier 2014)

oui 


il faut que je fasse une petite invitation pour des journées portes ouvertes format 220 X 10. cela sera plus facile avec Pages ou Word ?


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Janvier 2014)

Avec InDesign 

Tu saurais ?...
Pi ton format il est bizarre


----------



## Powerdom (28 Janvier 2014)

Non je ne saurais pas avec indesign. puis je ne l'ai pas. 
quand au format c'est un A4 coupé en 3.


ça fait à peu près cette taille non ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Janvier 2014)

Je n'en sais rien.

Tu mets combien de temps à te préparer le matin ?


----------



## FlnY (28 Janvier 2014)

30 min environ.

tu te vois comment dans dix ans ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2014)

Vieux, moche et aigri.

Tu te voyais comment y'a dix ans ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Janvier 2014)

Milliardaire, combattant l'injustice derrière un masque de chauffe-souris avec Catwoman 

T'habites à combien de kilomètre de Tours ?


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Janvier 2014)

Dis donc, c'est toi qui vient aux soirée déguisé en Batman...
0,0012

tu as déjà eu un émoi homosexuel ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2014)

Jamais.

Tu t'habilles chic ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Janvier 2014)

Jamais !

c'est important les habits ?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Janvier 2014)

Parfois oui, parfois non, perso je m'en tape un peu ^^

Comment es-tu habillé à ton job ?


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Janvier 2014)

En slip sous une vieille polaire et chaussons...
... et mon chat qui me tient chaud aux cuisses.

C'est quoi ton chauffage ?


----------



## momo-fr (29 Janvier 2014)

Poêle à bois et radiateurs électriques à inertie pilotés.

As-tu déjà fait de la chute libre ?


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Janvier 2014)

non, du vol plané, et l'accident grave pas très loin... 

Tu paye combien ton stère pour ton poêle ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Janvier 2014)

46 &#8364; livré en morceau de 1 mètre.


la dernière foi ou tu as eu vraiment peur c'était du à quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2014)

Une mort d'un être proche.

La première chose que tu fais en te levant ?


----------



## momo-fr (29 Janvier 2014)

GRILLED

J'enfile un peignoir&#8230;

Pour le stère c'est 76 &#8364; en coupe de 33 cm livré (j'ai pas envie de débiter&#8230

Aimes-tu la vitesse ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2014)

Oui.

Tu aimes lire des histoires aux enfants ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Janvier 2014)

Oui !


es tu farceur ?


----------



## mistik (29 Janvier 2014)

_Un poco_ !

--> Es-tu un perfectionniste ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2014)

Oui.

Es-tu objectif ?


----------



## ScubaARM (29 Janvier 2014)

Bien sûr et surtout 
*Nikon AF-S DX 17 - 55 mm f/2.8 *

Cabaille au PSG, tu kifes ?

-----------

Salut c0rentin
.


----------



## Romuald (29 Janvier 2014)

M'en cogne grave.

T'étais passé où ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Janvier 2014)

Pas très loin d'ici.

Tu as déjà joué au Seigneur des anneaux : Le Retour du Roi le jeu ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Janvier 2014)

Non, j'ai seulement lu et vu

Si tu aimes les séries, quelles sont tes 3 préférées ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2014)

OZ, Twin Peaks et Hannibal.

Quelle est la série qui te fait le moins rire ?


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Janvier 2014)

Les manifs pour tous 

Tu lis quoi comme BD en ce moment ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Janvier 2014)

Fluide Glacial, Lanfeust ... J'aime bien le coté mensuel

As-tu lu les BDs de Tif et Tondu ?


----------



## Ardienn (30 Janvier 2014)

Non

Dieudonné doit-il être interdit?


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Janvier 2014)

Dieu n'est donné à personne, il faut le trouver soi-même. 

Mais où est-il d'ailleurs ?


----------



## momo-fr (30 Janvier 2014)

Que penses-tu de la théorie des cordes ?​


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Janvier 2014)

J'ai lu le livre de Carl Sagan...

T'aime bien la SF ? (je ne parle pas de l'héroïc fantasy)


----------



## Ardienn (30 Janvier 2014)

ouaip

ta musique du moment?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2014)

Du jazz.

Es-tu matérialiste ?


----------



## mistik (31 Janvier 2014)

Je ne sais pas, on dira que oui.

--> Es-tu marxiste ?


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Janvier 2014)

Je ne sais pas, je ne suis pas très "cuisine nouvelle".

Popo, le matin, le midi ou le soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2014)

Les trois.

Dernier film vu ?


----------



## mistik (31 Janvier 2014)

Je ne _m'en souviens plus_ ... Peut être *Loin d'elle *... film traitant de la maladie d'_Alzheimer_ ! 

--> Quel est ton dernier Mac acheté ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2014)

Un MacBook Air en 2010.

Quel est ton repas de ce soir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Janvier 2014)

Mcdo.

Tu tapes rapidement sur un clavier ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Février 2014)

Oui, avec plusieurs doigts.

Qu'aimes tu faire le soir avant de te coucher ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2014)

Fumer une cigarette.

Quel est le jour de la semaine que tu préfères ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Février 2014)

vendredi.

Tu vas regarder le "Crunch" ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2014)

Non.

Ton jus de fruit favori ?


----------



## Powerdom (1 Février 2014)

je sais pas ce que c'est :rose:


tu tiens un blog ?


----------



## FlnY (1 Février 2014)

non 

tu préfère les livres numériques ou physique ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2014)

Physique.

Tu lis rapidement ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Février 2014)

Moyennement.

Tu as une tablette ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Février 2014)

Oui.

Aimes tu le chocolat ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2014)

Oui.

Ta plus grande passion ?


----------



## FlnY (2 Février 2014)

Le tennis.

 ton passe-temps favori ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Février 2014)

Rien faire :rateau:

Comment peut-on s'appeler floune13 en habitant à Antony ?


----------



## FlnY (2 Février 2014)

Juste un surnom qui n'a rien à voir avec ma localisation 

Comment peut-on supporter le rugby ? :rateau:


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Février 2014)

Parce que c'est un vrai jeu collectif avec des valeurs.

Avez vous regarder France-Angleterre en rugby féminin ?


----------



## FlnY (2 Février 2014)

Pas faux. non j'ai regardé le match masculin 

Saviez-vous qu'il y 'avait France-Australie en tennis ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2014)

Non.

Tu es bon jongleur ?


----------



## jonson (2 Février 2014)

Pas du tout.

Quoi de neuf en cette fin d'après-midi?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Février 2014)

Je me suis baladé dans le quartier asiatique comme c'est le nouvel an chinois, c'est pas mal.

Tu as fait les soldes ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2014)

Non.

Ta boisson réconfortante ?


----------



## mistik (2 Février 2014)

Café ... peut-être ...

--> Quelle est la différence entre la masse de calcul et la masse d'exercice ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Février 2014)

Le poids ?

Aimes tu faire des casses-têtes ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2014)

Non.

Tu aimes les Indiana Jones ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Février 2014)

Assez oui.

Comment démarre ta semaine ?


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Février 2014)

speed

Tu m'en prends une part ?


----------



## mistik (3 Février 2014)

Deux.

--> Quel temps fait-il chez toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Février 2014)

25 °, grand soleil ^^

As-tu vu le film "Good Morning England" ?


----------



## Powerdom (3 Février 2014)

non, et avant la mort d'un de ses interprètes j'ignorais même son existence.. (aussi bien de l'interprète que du film)


es tu client d'orange ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Février 2014)

Non, plus maintenant.

Tu pêches ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2014)

Non.

Tu chasses ?


----------



## Powerdom (3 Février 2014)

encore moins.

combien tu payes ton café au bar du coin ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2014)

1,50 &#8364;

Tu prends un verre d'eau avec ?


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Février 2014)

C0rentin a dit:


> 1,50 


 :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:

Non

combien de sucre ?


----------



## mistik (3 Février 2014)

1/2.

--> Combien font 2 pommes fois 2 poires ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2014)

2 pommes et 2 poires.

Quel est ton jeu de rôle favori ?


----------



## mistik (3 Février 2014)

Mon jeu de rôle est de croire que je suis un grand comédien connu du monde entier mais pas de la planète Mars !

--> Quel est le fondement de la base navale ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Février 2014)

Babord à gauche, Tribord à droite

Aimes-tu regarder les voilier ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2014)

Oui.

Tu es décisionnaire ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Février 2014)

Hélàs non...

Quoi ?
Comment ??!!
A l'Hopital Velpo ??!!


----------



## Ardienn (4 Février 2014)

oui

aujourd'hui, qui sont les plus connus en France : les inconnus ou les daft punk?


----------



## mistik (4 Février 2014)

Les Daft Punk peuvent être inconnus de certains terriens.

--> Préfères-tu la skier sur neige dans les Alpes ou pratiquer le ski nautique en haute mer ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Février 2014)

Je n'ai jamais fait du ski nautique.

Tu as déjà fait du quad ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2014)

Non.

Tu préfères les grandes ou petites villes ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Février 2014)

Pour y vivre, les petites, pour le bouillonnement temporaire, les grandes !

Ton dernier coup de coeur musical ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Février 2014)

je dirais London Grammar.


la plus grosse somme d'argent que tu aies trouvé dans la rue ou n'importe où ?


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Février 2014)

700 F pliés en 4, et ça tombais bien, j'en avais vraiment besoin 

Tu as déjà eu faim ? Pas la fringale.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2014)

Non.

As-tu déjà volé dans un magasin ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Février 2014)

Oui :rose:

Et toi ?


----------



## Ardienn (5 Février 2014)

non

t'as déjà fumé un pétard?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Février 2014)

Oui :rose: Oh put*in, je suis un dépravé ! 

Et toi ?


----------



## ergu (5 Février 2014)

Ouais, aussi.

Sous depravé des plages ?


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Février 2014)

de calme

tu cherches du boulot ?


----------



## ergu (5 Février 2014)

Non.

T'as connu des périodes de chomage ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2014)

Oh que oui !

Et des longues périodes de solitude ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Février 2014)

C'est bien d'être célibataire, on peut faire ce qu'on veut 

Tu es timide ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2014)

Oui.

Tu es teigneux ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Février 2014)

pas du tout.


tu as mangé quoi ce midi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Février 2014)

Un libanais.

Tu aimes les sensations fortes ?


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Février 2014)

Manger un libanais c'en est une, non ?

Ça va être dur de chier les os ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2014)

Plus long surtout.

Quel est ton fantasme ?


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Février 2014)

Mon fantasme ? Wawahahaaa, MES fantasmes, pfffff....

Tu aimes en remettre une couche ?


----------



## momo-fr (7 Février 2014)

Oui, mais quand la première est sèche pas avant.

Dans un monde fini qu'est-ce qui est infini ?


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Février 2014)

Dans un monde fini, ceux dont l'esprit n'est pas fini sont d'une connerie infinie.

Témoin d'une agression, tu interviens physiquement ?


----------



## momo-fr (7 Février 2014)

Heu plutôt psychologiquement d'abord on est pas des bêtes. 

Faut-il toujours mettre de l'eau de Vichy pour faire des carottes Vichy ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2014)

Non.

Tu as fait de longues études ?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Février 2014)

si on compte tout je dirais que oui !


ça fait combien de temps que tu es inscrit sur macgé ?


----------



## mistik (7 Février 2014)

Ben ...

--> Que faire pour gagner de l'argent sans se faire ch... mais sans le voler ?


----------



## Ardienn (7 Février 2014)

séduire une hideuse fortunée en mal d'amour. Arf.

Tu fumes des puros?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Février 2014)

non, je ne fume pas. 


tu es plus jeune ou plus vieux que moi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Février 2014)

Plus jeune, je dirai.

C'est quoi la config de ton Mac ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Février 2014)

Habites-tu dans un endroit où a sévit la tempête  ?


----------



## mistik (8 Février 2014)

Non, dans le jardin d'Eden il n'y a pas ça !

--> Aimes-tu les sushis ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2014)

Oui.

Ta plus grande force ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Février 2014)

je suis insubmersible.



tu vas au marché ou en grande surface ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Février 2014)

Les 2.

As-tu fais ton service militaire ?


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Février 2014)

Limite déserteur puis P5, réformé définitif à 23 piges et j'en suis fier.

Chirac a t-il eu raison de supprimer le service militaire ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Février 2014)

Non, quand on voit certains jeunes, on se dit que le service militaire les aurait "recadré".

Tu as quoi comme voiture ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2014)

Suzuki Swift.

Tu aimes le dimanche ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Février 2014)

oui j'aime les dimanches.


scannes tu tes documents importants pour en avoir une copie ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Février 2014)

J'essai, oui.

Es-tu un adepte du Cloud ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2014)

Pour certains documents oui.

Tu portes quel parfum ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Février 2014)

Hugo Boss.


te rases tu tous les matins ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Février 2014)

Non, je suis glabre.

Tu manges quoi de bon ce midi ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2014)

Sandwich jambon-poireaux.

Tu es quelqu'un de joyeux ?


----------



## mistik (9 Février 2014)

Pas du tout ... une véritable horreur ! 

--> Es-tu un lapin farceur ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2014)

Non.

Es-tu vicieux ?


----------



## mistik (9 Février 2014)

Si tu savais !!! 

--> Es-tu un bon camarade ?


----------



## ergu (9 Février 2014)

Non.

C'est quoi c'te question d'communiste ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Février 2014)

Ambiance Sotchi

Z'auriez pas vu passer Mirza ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Février 2014)

Je crois bien qu'elle est restée dans les 60's


C'est quand qu'on arrive?


----------



## mistik (10 Février 2014)

Quand on y sera !

--> Mais c'est quoi donc ?


----------



## FlnY (10 Février 2014)

Ben c'est ce truc là !!

Où te vois-tu dans 10 ans ?


----------



## ergu (10 Février 2014)

Dans 10 ans, je serais un maître du monde contrarié, genre Magnéto (les pouvoirs et le moule-burnes en moins).

Tu veux être mon Charles Xavier (les cheveux et deux doigts d'humour en plus)?


----------



## mistik (10 Février 2014)

_Si tu veux_.

--> _Veux-tu s_'_i_l-te-plaît me raconter une histoire drôle ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2014)

Géraard ! Il faut que j'te parle ! 
Ta mère et moi, nous t'avons élévé jusqu'à présent. 
Surtout ta mère, évidemment, imbécile ! 
Je travaille toute la journée, ta mère elle a que ça à foutre. 
Je dis pas qu'élever huit gosses c'est pas du travail, je dis : ta mère, à part s'occuper de vous, elle a rien à foutre ! 
D'ailleurs tu pourrais l'aider et ainsi donner l'exemple. 

Au lieu de ça, monsieur donne un autre exemple !
Gérard, tant que tu passais tes journées à écouter Mic Jégère et les Bitelles, passe encore, mais que tu fumes du hackique, non ! 
Ta mère en a trouvé dans tes poches et tu nous empestes les cabinets avec ça ! 

Gérard, j'ai été trop bon avec toi quand tu as abandonné lachement tes études. 
Tu aurais pu aller jusqu'au bac, pour faire plaisir à ta pauvre mère. 
Si t'avais eu ton bac, t'aurais pu être,j'sais pas moi... t'aurais pu être... 
T'aurais pu t'inscrire au chômage, oui. 
Au moins t'aurais été un chômeur honnête ! 

Au lieu de cela, monsieur fume du hackique avec les biknites ! 
Fais attention, Géraard, tu es sur une pente savoveu... sevonneu... savonneuse aujourd'hui ! 
Aujourd'hui, c'est un petit verre qu'il te faut, mais demain tu en fumeras tout un paquet ! 

Sans parler de la honte qui retombera sur ta pauvre mère. 
Moi ? T'occupes pas ! 
Je m'arrange avec la honte directement. J'ai l'habitude ! 
J'ai pas besoin de tes conseils ! 
Géraard ! 

Et pis le pinard, c'est pas interdit que je sache ! 
Alors, il doit quand même y avoir une raison, hein ! 
Ah, elle est jonie la jeulesse ! 

Nous, comme jeunesse, on avait la guerre, mondiale qu'elle était, la guerre ! 
Les restrictions et tout. Pas de pinard ! Rien ! on a souffert ! 

Alors après, quand la guerre a été finie, tout le monde s'est mis à fêter l'armistice, d'un seul coup... 
On a tous bu pour fêter la victoire. 
Les vignerons, voyant que ça marchait, se sont multipliés, et depuis, nous, on picole pour éponger l'excédent. 
On rend service à la France, nous ! 
On est des patriotes. 
Tu peux pas comprendre, t'es pas patriote avec ton hackique ! 
C'est quand même pas mon fils drogué qui va me reproché d'être patriote ! 

Alors, en 40, quand on a vu qu'on la perdait, la guerre, on s'est dit : on va faire des gosses pour pas être ridicule la prochaine fois. 
Mais aujourd'hui les jeunes veulent plus la faire, la guerre ! 
Même les jeunes Allemands y veulent pas la faire, la guerre ! 
T'as qu'à voir dans quelle merde on est ! 

Alors, en 40, quand on a vu qu'on avait perdu on s'est mis à boire pour oublier. 
Eh ben, on y est arrivés !
On a oublié qu'on a perdu la guerre, t'as qu'à demander, tout le monde le croit qu'on l'a gagnée. 
Alors, c'est utile ! 

Les jeunes, je comprends pas. 
Vous lisez pas les journaux, vous regardez pas la télé, vous faites pas de sport, vous vous intéressez pas au football. 
Tiens, tu sais qui c'est, toi, Ujlaki, Stabienski, Kopa, Winieski ? 
C'est les meilleurs Français qu'on a eus du monde ! 

Vous, les biknites, vous vous enfermez dans une piaule avec du hackique et vous chantez des chansons tristes. 
Vous êtes tristes ! 
A quarante ans, vous serez des loques humaines. 
Quand on voit la tristesse des biknites, on comprends pourquoi c'est interdit le hackique ! 
Et on se dit que le pinard, ça devrait être obligatoire ! 

Ah ! heureusement qu'on vous a pas attendus en 40, elle aurait été belle la France aujourd'hui ! 

Ta dernière danse ?


----------



## mistik (10 Février 2014)

... avec les loups.

--> Qu'est-ce qu'une tontine financière (en France) ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2014)

La tontine est une association collective d&#8217;épargne, qui réunit des épargnants pour investir en commun dans un actif financier ou d'un bien dont la propriété revient à une partie seulement des souscripteurs.

Ton repas de ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (10 Février 2014)

Je ne sais pas encore.

--> Quelle est la composition du menu du dîner de ce soir entre chefs d'Etat chez Obama ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Février 2014)

big mac, frites, coca cola et en dessert mc fleury.


Et chez toi, quel est le menu du dîner?


----------



## mistik (10 Février 2014)

Frites avec beaucoup de sauces et viande de cheval en plat de consistance, en boisson du Coca Cola, enfin en dessert des bonbons Haribo ...

... Pourquoi cette question ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Février 2014)

Parce qu'il a probablement faim.

Tu as déjà joué dans une pièce de théâtre ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2014)

Oui.

Tu as déjà loué une voiture ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Février 2014)

plus d'une même.


tu vas souvent au théâtre?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Février 2014)

J'y allais régulièrement à Paris. J'aimais cette proximité.
En province, les tourneurs sont plus frileux pour engager les troupes. De bonnes choses de temps en temps ou de grosses merdes avant-gardistes où tout le monde s'emmerde royalement, cherchant la position la plus confortable pour affronter les minutes, les longues minutes restantes 

Quel le dernier bouquin que tu as lu ou que tu lis ?


----------



## ergu (11 Février 2014)

Le tome 2 des Salauds Gentillomes - de la fantasy "vénitienne" bien foutue et bien écrite.

Tu joues d'un instrument de musique ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Février 2014)

Pas que d'un.



La montagne, plutôt l'été ou l'hiver?


----------



## ergu (11 Février 2014)

Hivers.

Mais pas que daim, pas que daim - tu arrives à être plusieurs ongulés en même temps ?


----------



## mistik (11 Février 2014)

Ben.

--> Es-tu quelqu'un de dynamique ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2014)

Non pas du tout.

Le premier site que tu visites c'est quoi ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Février 2014)

google, ma page d'accueil


tu suis les jeux olympique?


----------



## rabisse (11 Février 2014)

Du coin de l'oeil.

Que penses-tu du patinage artistique?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2014)

Que ça a l'air vachement dur à faire.

Tu tiens un journal intime ?


----------



## ergu (11 Février 2014)

Non.

Pourquoi faire?


----------



## FlnY (11 Février 2014)

pour te confier à toi même.

Tu dors avec une peluche ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Février 2014)

Heu non ^^

Quand MacG va-t-il se décider à changer sa nouvelle foutue #@$* IHM ?


----------



## mistik (12 Février 2014)

No lo sé !

--> Quand le cancan parisien cancanera moins ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Février 2014)

je ne sais que répondre...


tu t'intéresses aux JO ?


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Février 2014)

à un seul, mon pote Jo, un copain d'enfance...

t'es un sportif de canapé ? (avec la Kro à portée)


----------



## mistik (12 Février 2014)

Oui sans plus et sans kro à portée.

--> Penses-tu que l'économie française ira mieux courant 2014 ?


----------



## FlnY (12 Février 2014)

Avec autant de réformes et de politiques de redressement, j'espère.

Qu'est-ce que tu penses de la levée de l'immunité parlementaire de Serge Dassault ?


----------



## mistik (12 Février 2014)

Que personne ne devrait être au-dessus des lois encore moins ceux qui les votent.

--> Que penses-tu du voyage présidentiel aux Etats-Unis ?


----------



## momo-fr (13 Février 2014)

Il est mal accompagné 

Que penses-tu d'Air Force One ?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Février 2014)

Beaucoup trop bruyant!


Que faut il faire pour sauver nos buraliste?


----------



## mistik (13 Février 2014)

Leur acheter plus de journaux et moins de tabac.

--> Es-tu déjà au travail ?


----------



## momo-fr (13 Février 2014)

Aujourd'hui pas de taf le matin  (avantage d'être indé tu fais tes horaires comme bon te semble)

Aimes-tu marcher sous la pluie ?


----------



## ergu (13 Février 2014)

J'aime marcher.

Tu fais quelle distance à pied par jour, en moyenne ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2014)

5 kilomètres.

Tu marches vite ?


----------



## ergu (13 Février 2014)

Au mètre étalon du piéton parisien, il semblerait que je courre plus que je ne marche.
Et pourtant non.
C'est eux qui se traînent...

Bref.

Les gens qui se traînent en prenant toute la largeur du trottoir, ça t'énerve ?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Février 2014)

Énormément!


Un film a voir absolument au cinéma en ce moment?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2014)

Dallas Buyers Club.

Un film à ne pas voir en ce moment au cinéma ?


----------



## ergu (13 Février 2014)

Je ne sais pas, je ne l'ai pas vu.

T'as déjà eu tes 15 minutes de gloire ?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Février 2014)

et j'espère bien en avoir d'autres.


que vas tu faire de tes prochaines vacances?


----------



## ergu (13 Février 2014)

Ne demande pas ce que tu vas faire de tes vacances, demande ce que tes vacances vont faire de toi.

T'es du genre à prendre tous tes jours de congés ou pas ?


----------



## estcethomas (13 Février 2014)

je n'ai pas de jour de congés, je ne suis pas au régime générale.


à quand le retour du soleil?


----------



## mistik (13 Février 2014)

Cet été assurément, peut être même au printemps !

--> Aimes-tu pratiquer les sports d'hiver tel que le ski, les raquettes, etc. ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2014)

Non.

Tu es rapide en amour ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Février 2014)

Non, je prends mon temps.

Tu es du genre parano ?


----------



## ergu (13 Février 2014)

C'est pour moi qu'tu dis ça ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Février 2014)

Comment vas-tu ?


----------



## momo-fr (14 Février 2014)

A part tout ce qui ne vas pas ça va bien 

Quel est le sens le plus aiguisé chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2014)

L'odorat.

Quelle est ta couleur favorite ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Février 2014)

Lee filters 195, mais il faut le voir briller pour pouvoir se rendre compte!


Une vie de nomade ça pourrai te tenter?


----------



## momo-fr (14 Février 2014)

Nan, j'ai déjà donné pour un dizaine de jours un été plus de mon âge. 

Es-tu malade en bateau ?


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Février 2014)

Non pas du tout, mais ça m'est arrivé de gerber :sick: à cause d'agapes pré embarquement, mais après ça va...  

Tu aimes aller en mer ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Février 2014)

Je préfère la montagne.


Tu regardes la série Game of Thrones ?


----------



## ergu (14 Février 2014)

Oui.

Tu as lu les bouquins ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Février 2014)

Oui.

As-tu regardé les séries Hell on Wheels et Banshee ?


----------



## conceptcom (14 Février 2014)

thunderheart a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> As-tu regardé les séries Hell on Wheels et Banshee ?


non pour les deux
 ma question est 
votre couleur préféré??????


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Février 2014)

J'en ai pas... 

Ça te gênerait de passer par la case présentation avant de venir poser des questions qui n'intéressent pas grand monde ?


----------



## mistik (14 Février 2014)

Non, cela ne me gênerait pas.

--> Achètes-tu des bouquins ad hoc pour t'aider à rédiger ta déclaration d'impôt sur le revenu 2014 ?


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Février 2014)

Oui, juste pour remplir la case 1AJ

Qu'elle est la question que tu n'aimerais pas que l'on te pose ?


----------



## momo-fr (14 Février 2014)

Celle-ci justement grrr. 

La mécanique et toi ça fait deux ?


----------



## mistik (14 Février 2014)

Oui, cela fait même quatre !

--> Es-tu un travailleur non salarié et non agricole (TNS-NA) ?


----------



## momo-fr (14 Février 2014)

Oui tout ça et même plus, je suis webdesigner en autre 

Si la poule pouvait dire si c'est l'uf qui l'a faite penses-tu qu'elle le dirait ?


----------



## mistik (14 Février 2014)

Ca dépend si _poule y dort_ _fil eau z'of_ !

--> Qu'as-tu offert à ton _autre moi_ pour la Saint Valentin ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2014)

Du parfum.

Quels sont tes objectifs du week-end ?


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Février 2014)

Hi hou, hi hou, hi hou, hi hou, hi hou, resserrer les boulons du sommier

Tu as hâte à Noël ?


----------



## mistik (14 Février 2014)

Pas plus qu'un autre jour.

--> Possèdes-tu des biens immobiliers via une _SCI_ (société civile immobilière) qui te procure des revenus fonciers ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2014)

Non.

Es-tu quelqu'un de connu dans ta ville ?


----------



## ergu (15 Février 2014)

Je ne pense pas.

A moins que ce ne soit toi ?


----------



## FlnY (15 Février 2014)

non plus. 

As-tu parmi tes ancêtres, des personnages célèbres de l'histoire ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2014)

Non plus.

Suis-tu l'actualité des célébrités ?


----------



## mistik (15 Février 2014)

Non et je m'en fiche à vrai dire.

--> Regardes-tu à la télé les les XXIIes Jeux Olympiques d'hiver ?


----------



## bugman (15 Février 2014)

Non ! (ou indirectement pour bien rigoler)
C'est si cool que ça la télé, le sport et tout le reste où tu es à ouest ?


----------



## mistik (16 Février 2014)

Je n'ai pas de télé et je ne suis pas "_à ouest_" puisque je suis "_un peu plus à l'Est de l'Eden_" !

--> Quel est ton eau de toilette ou ton parfum préféré ?


----------



## bugman (16 Février 2014)

Angel (A*Men) ou Fahrenheit ou encore Hugo, j'hésite.

Sais tu manger avec des baguettes ?


----------



## mistik (16 Février 2014)

Je ne sais manger ni avec des baguettes ni avec mes doigts !

--> Et si l'on allait se faire cuire un uf ... qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Ardienn (17 Février 2014)

non,

tu veux que je présente un ami grec ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2014)

Non merci.

Ta confiture favorite ?


----------



## bugman (17 Février 2014)

Cassis.

Quel gout à l'huile de foie de morue ? (jamais eu "l'occasion" de gouter)


----------



## mistik (18 Février 2014)

Dég...lasse mon cher !

--> ... J'aime bien mélanger l'italien à l'espagnol : Es-tu pizza aficionado ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Février 2014)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'est "aficionado" mais j'ai bien envie d'une pizza là.

Tu as un chien ?


----------



## bugman (18 Février 2014)

J'avais.

Mais pourquoi y'a tant de pseudos qui finissent en "man" sur ce site ? :love:


----------



## rabisse (18 Février 2014)

Sûrement un bug.
Emploi, travail, fonction, métier...
Comment définis-tu le tien?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Février 2014)

Informaticien de bas étage, codeur de bas niveau, glandeur de première ^^

Déçu ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2014)

Non ça aurait pu être pire .

Tu aimes encore fêter ton anniversaire ?


----------



## mistik (18 Février 2014)

Non.

--> Aimes-tu la course à pied ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2014)

Non.

Tu aimes t'occuper d'enfants ?


----------



## mistik (18 Février 2014)

Je n'en ai pas, je ne puis te répondre.

--> Travailles-tu dans la finance ?


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Février 2014)

Non


Pourquoi es-tu autant obnubilé par l'argent ?


----------



## mistik (18 Février 2014)

Parce que très bientôt il n'y en aura plus.

--> Que penses-tu d'un retour au troc ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Février 2014)

Bonne idée

Qu'as-tu à échanger ?


----------



## mistik (18 Février 2014)

Mes idées.

--> Comment éviter de tomber dans la déflation ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Février 2014)

je m'en moque un peu. 



la dernière chose que tu as vendue ?


----------



## ergu (18 Février 2014)

Un iPad de première génération.

Tu m'en aurais donné combien ?


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Février 2014)

il doit me rester des cacahuètes dans un placard

Le plus beau cadeau que tu as fait ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2014)

Un voyage je pense.

Le plus mauvais cadeau que tu as fait ?


----------



## bugman (18 Février 2014)

Je m'applique toujours quand je fais un cadeau. Certains, ici, me diraient, certainement, le Galaxy que j'ai offert à ma fille. 

Ton dernier achat sur le store iTunes ?


----------



## mistik (18 Février 2014)

Une musique.

--> Te souviens-tu de ton dernier slow en boîte de nuit ?


----------



## FlnY (18 Février 2014)

Même pas.

Qu'est ce que tu vas manger ce soir ?


----------



## bugman (18 Février 2014)

Coquilles St Jacques puis un parmentier de morue micro-ondé (sans l'huile ).

Toi aussi à la fin de ce mois tu vas (encore) finir en négatif ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2014)

Je suis déjà en négatif.

Tu prends quoi en général à l'apéro ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Février 2014)

Une bière, sans plus.

Tu utilises encore un iPod pour écouter la musique ou ton smartphone ?


----------



## FlnY (18 Février 2014)

Mon smartphone dans la rue et mon iPod connecté à mon autoradio quand je conduis  

C'est soirée ligue des champions pour toi ce soir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Février 2014)

Je n'aime pas le foot.

Ton super-héros Marvel ou DC préféré ?


----------



## bugman (18 Février 2014)

Wolverine.

Manger un oeil de boeuf pour 10.000, ça te serait possible ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Février 2014)

Honnêtement, oui ! 

Et toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Février 2014)

non. 


Connais tu par coeur ton numéro de sécurité sociale ?


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Février 2014)

Oui, et mon compte en banque et tous mes codes...

Tu as de la mémoire ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Février 2014)

Oui, 8Go ^^

print "Hello World\n"; ?


----------



## bugman (19 Février 2014)

NSLog (@"Salut copain !");

Ton language de programmation préféré ?


----------



## ergu (19 Février 2014)

PROLOG

Pourquoi les coiffeurs essayent toujours de te refourguer des shampoings quand tu vas te faire couper les tifs ?


----------



## bugman (19 Février 2014)

Parce qu'ils ne peuvent pas essayé de te vendre du cirage, ils ne vendent pas de pompes. 

Aimes tu commenter les news MacG ?


----------



## ergu (19 Février 2014)

Pas trop, non - c'est très vite agressifs là-bas, je trouve.

Non ?


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Février 2014)

C'est comme dans une grande ville, il y a les quartiers mal famés, mais aussi les bouges et des bordels clandos, y a aussi la mairie et un commissariat, une crèche, un lycée technique et une médiathèque, une ville quoi...

Tu fais quoi de bénévole dans ton coin ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2014)

Aide à la personne âgée et Oxfam.

Tu as des trucs et astuces pour t'endormir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Février 2014)

Un verre de lait chaud ?

Tu reçois beaucoup de courrier ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2014)

Non.

Tu es dépensier ?


----------



## bugman (19 Février 2014)

Oui (mais non). Ayant de moins en moins de fonds cela devient difficile. Sinon, j'ai tendance à dépenser sans compter quand l'argent est là (on n'a qu'une vie... puis j'aime bien le beau (et le bon)).

Prochain Mac ? MacBookPro, MacPro, Air, Mini, iMac ou rien du tout (autre chose) ?


----------



## ergu (19 Février 2014)

Mini.

MacG, v't'une drogue ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Février 2014)

Non, je ne suis pas accroc, j'arrête quand je veux.

Embrasser c'est trompé ?


----------



## bugman (19 Février 2014)

Pour moi, la simple "envie de..." c'est tromper (mais ça ne me choque pas plus que ça).

Poser la question n'est pas une façon de se donner bonne conscience ?


----------



## mistik (19 Février 2014)

On peut l'envisager ainsi.

--> Quel est ton niveau d'étude ?


----------



## bugman (19 Février 2014)

Largement inférieur à mon niveau d'intelligence.

Est ce pour cela que je ne trouve pas (cherche pas beaucoup non plus) d'emploi ? :mouais:


----------



## FlnY (20 Février 2014)

C'est bien le problème en France. ils pensent que les diplômes et les titres reflètent l'intelligence. 

toi, tu crois que c'est important les diplômes ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Février 2014)

Les français croient que oui, mais non.

Tu chausses du combien ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2014)

46.

Tu mesures combien ?


----------



## bugman (21 Février 2014)

169 cm.

Tu imprimes souvent (à titre personnel) ?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Février 2014)

très peu. 


tu picoles parfois ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2014)

Maintenant plus.

Tu grignotes quoi en général ?


----------



## FlnY (21 Février 2014)

j'aime bien les choco rems 

tu as grossi ou perdu du poids en ce début d'année ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2014)

Perdu du poids.

Tu manges quoi ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (21 Février 2014)

Je n'ai pas faim.

--> Que fais-tu ce soir ?


----------



## bugman (21 Février 2014)

Un kill the fish (Winamax).

Tu me souhaites bonne pêche ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2014)

Oui bien sûr.

Ta prochaine destination de vacances ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Février 2014)

Londres dans un mois


tu parles anglais ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Février 2014)

Ein bisschen ^^

Eaha te Uru ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2014)

Maitai roa.

Le dernier logiciel que tu as acheté c'est quoi ?


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Février 2014)

SuperDupper

Tu as un clone miroir ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2014)

Non.

Tu as de belles jambes ?


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Février 2014)

Oui, mmmmmmmmmm

Tu as un grand kiki ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2014)

Dans la moyenne.

Ton film d'action favori ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Février 2014)

Je n'en ai pas un, mais les films de Jackie Chan en général.

Tu parles anglais couramment ?


----------



## mistik (23 Février 2014)

Malheureusement non.

--> Parles-tu le Mandarin ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2014)

Non.

Tu pratiques la méditation ?


----------



## Powerdom (23 Février 2014)

non.


tu te poses des questions ?


----------



## mistik (23 Février 2014)

Non.

Est-ce que je t'en pose-moi des questions ?


----------



## bugman (23 Février 2014)

Oui.

Pourquoi aimes tu nous poser des questions ?


----------



## mistik (23 Février 2014)

Parce qu'étant plutôt du genre cerf-volant je préfère les cerveaux fast plutôt que les servo-freins !

--> Aimes-tu la politique qui est menée actuellement en France ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2014)

Non.

Et celle de la Belgique ?


----------



## mistik (23 Février 2014)

Elle est en tout cas représentée aujourd'hui par un Premier ministre ce qui ne fut pas le cas durant de trop longues années.

--> Que penses-tu de l'avenir de l'Ukraine ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Février 2014)

Je vais voir ma voyante, et je te dis ça 

Tu as une passion ?


----------



## mistik (24 Février 2014)

Oui.

--> Es-tu amoureux ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Février 2014)

Je vais dire OUI ... par prudence

Utilises-tu SSL ?


----------



## mistik (24 Février 2014)

Sûrement et sans le savoir mon cher !

--> Sais-tu monter à cheval ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Février 2014)

j'ai déjà fait du cheval, mais je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire que je sais en faire.


tu as besoin de quoi ?


----------



## ergu (24 Février 2014)

Besoin de rien envie de...
Non, pas toi.

De qui ?


----------



## rabisse (24 Février 2014)

De l'autre comme de personne.
L'humanité qu'est-ce que c'est?


----------



## ergu (24 Février 2014)

Un accident qui ne supporte pas de ne pas avoir été prémédité.

Et Dieu dans tout ça ?


----------



## rabisse (24 Février 2014)

Il s'ennuyait, et puis tout ce vide presque du néant...
Qu'en faire?


----------



## bugman (24 Février 2014)

Le laisser tel quel.
Entre le néant et cette "anarchie" (à mon avis "le Vieux" a démissionné il y a bien longtemps) quel choix était meilleur selon toi ?


----------



## mistik (24 Février 2014)

Je te laisse le choix d'y répondre directement.

--> Quel temps fera-t-il demain chez toi ?


----------



## bugman (24 Février 2014)

Dans le Nord, tu lances un 2D6, si il est supérieur ou égal à 11, tu as du soleil. 

Tu sais jouer au craps ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Février 2014)

Non, du tout.

Tu dépenses beaucoup en habit ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2014)

Non.

C'est quoi ton bien le plus précieux ?


----------



## bugman (25 Février 2014)

J'en ai deux. Ma fille et la sienne.
Enfin ça fait bizarre de dire "des biens" dans ce cas... je dirais alors la vie.

Es tu materialiste ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Février 2014)

Oui, je le suis ! 

Tu te confies facilement ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2014)

Non très difficilement.

Petit déjeuner salé ou sucré ?


----------



## mistik (25 Février 2014)

Sucré.

--> Chocolat, thé ou café ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Février 2014)

Un thé au réveil, genre "Grand Yunnan", et ensuite 2 ou 3 bons expressos dans la journée, entrecoupés de quelques carrés de chocolats 

Encore en train de glander sur MacG ?


----------



## mistik (25 Février 2014)

Oui.

--> Que projettes-tu d'acheter comme produit "cupertonien" dans les mois à venir ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2014)

Un MacBook Air éventuellement.

Tu aimes les jeux de course ?


----------



## mistik (25 Février 2014)

Non.

--> Aimes-tu aller jouer au Casino ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2014)

Non.

La série de ton enfance ?


----------



## mistik (25 Février 2014)

Je n'ai jamais trop télé.

--> As-tu déjà procédé à la simulation de ta retraite future ?


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Février 2014)

Allez... La fixette de mistik...

Quand est-ce que tu vas te soigner ?


----------



## mistik (25 Février 2014)

A la retraite ... elle n'est pas à vie ! 

--> Que manges-tu de bon ce midi ?


----------



## bugman (25 Février 2014)

Rien.

A quand date ton dernier achat média matérialisé (livre papier, DVD, BR, logiciel en boite...) ?


----------



## mistik (25 Février 2014)

D'hier.

--> Depuis combien d'année as-tu passé ton permis de conduire ?


----------



## momo-fr (25 Février 2014)

Houlà heu, depuis 35 ans. 

Zlatanophile ou Zlatanophobe ?


----------



## rabisse (25 Février 2014)

... Rugbyphile!

Il te reste quelques stigmates de pratiques de sports?


----------



## mistik (25 Février 2014)

Non.

--> Pourquoi le pré_nom_ se place bien souvent avant le _nom_ patronymique et _non_ l'inverse ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2014)

Parce que pré.

Quelle fut ta dernière souffrance physique ?


----------



## bugman (25 Février 2014)

Infligé ? Des bleus (JetSky).

Crois tu en la bonne étoile ?


----------



## mistik (25 Février 2014)

Oui, assurément mais encore faut-il bien la "chopper" au bon moment !

--> Crois-tu aux ondes, mauvaises ondes (ex : tu penses à une personne - amicale ou inamicale - que tu n'as pas vu depuis des lustres et voilà qu'elle apparaît au détour d'un chemin) ?


----------



## rabisse (25 Février 2014)

Toasted...
Non mais oui. Je dirais plutôt que je suis surpris par les chances infimes que certaines choses arrivent, mais elles sont là.
Nous sommes là.
As-tu confiance en toi?


----------



## mistik (25 Février 2014)

En tout cas plus qu'à 20 ans.

--> Aimes-tu bricoler l'informatique chez toi, dans ton garage - peut être qu'un Steve Jobs ou en Woz en devenir t'habite ?


----------



## rabisse (25 Février 2014)

Sûrement pas, le premier posteur venu est plus praticien que moi.
En fait, l'informatique je trouve ça super emmerdant.
Es-tu adroit de tes mains?


----------



## mistik (25 Février 2014)

Je suis droitier mais pas adroit de mes mains encore que ... ça dépend.

--> Es-tu bien apprécié par ton patron ?


----------



## rabisse (25 Février 2014)

Je m'adore.
Tu te sens libre?


----------



## mistik (25 Février 2014)

Non.

Te sens-tu oppressé ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2014)

Oui.

Tu es gourmand ?


----------



## sylvain93 (25 Février 2014)

ni l'un ni l'autre

Pensez vous que l'on va devenir addict ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

Addict de quoi ?

Il fait beau par chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (26 Février 2014)

Pas encore ...

--> Es-tu au boulot ?


----------



## rabisse (26 Février 2014)

Il fait beau plusieurs fois par jour.
Tu lis la presse quotidienne?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

Maintenant plus.

Tu as une phobie ?


----------



## mistik (26 Février 2014)

Pas particulièrement.

--> Es-tu agoraphobe ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

Oui un peu.

Tu aimes faire les marchés ?


----------



## mistik (26 Février 2014)

Pas vraiment.

--> Aimes-tu aller à la pêche ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

Non.

Quel est ton mot préféré ?


----------



## mistik (26 Février 2014)

Dormir. 

--> Quelle est ta phrase comique préférée ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

L'argent ne fait pas le bonheur des pauvres. Ce qui est la moindre des choses.

Tu as des animaux de compagnie ?


----------



## mistik (26 Février 2014)

Non mais cela ne m'empêche pas d'aimer ceux des autres.

--> Aimes-tu aller danser en boîte ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

Non je n'ai jamais aimé ça.

As-tu des manies ?


----------



## mistik (26 Février 2014)

Sûrement.

--> As-tu de grandes capacités intellectuelles ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Février 2014)

Oui ! entre autre...
Sais-tu quand se terminera ce fil ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Février 2014)

Dans 10 minutes...

Tu paries ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

Je ne parie plus.

Tu prends des anxiolytiques ?


----------



## mistik (26 Février 2014)

Fort heureusement non.

--> Prends-tu des vessies pour des lanternes ?


----------



## sylvain93 (26 Février 2014)

non car j'ai électricité à la maison.

pour toi c'est quoi prendre les vessies pour une lanterne ?


----------



## mistik (26 Février 2014)

Une expression.

--> Aimes-tu la peinture impressionniste ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

Pas spécialement.

Tu as une idole ?


----------



## sylvain93 (26 Février 2014)

oui steeve jobs

dans combien de temps va s'arrêter ce post ?


----------



## rabisse (26 Février 2014)

Ce post? Quand j'appuierais sur "Envoyer la réponse" et encore....
Pour le fil, peut-être qu'une Parques viendra, un jour, en couper la trame.

Jamais, il ne faut jamais dire jamais?


----------



## bugman (26 Février 2014)

Jamais, au grand jamais !

Tiens, au fait, c'est "au grand jamais" ou "oh ! Grand jamais !" ?


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Février 2014)

Au, parce que "à le grand jamais"

Y a quoi qu'à bugué dans ton man ?


----------



## mistik (26 Février 2014)

N'ayant pas besoin de consulter le manuel d'une commande d'un shell Unix, je ne peux pas te dire si la commande man est buguée !

--> Aimes-tu la *littérature satirique *?


----------



## sylvain93 (26 Février 2014)

au grand jamais je crois 

mais penses tu que c'est important ?


----------



## rabisse (26 Février 2014)

Oui. J'ai oeuvré sur les jubés.

Que reste-t'il de nos amours?

Toasted, on reprend...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

Les sentiments.

Que reste-t'il de ton souper ?


----------



## mistik (26 Février 2014)

Un gros bide.

--> Que reste-t-il de tes amours ?


----------



## bugman (27 Février 2014)

Le fruit d'un gros bide. :love:
Au fait, je crois que c'est "Ô grand jamais !"

Chez toi les films c'est en 3D ?


----------



## sylvain93 (27 Février 2014)

une chanson de charles trenet

n'est ce pas l'heure d'aller se coucher ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Février 2014)

Si, mais je n'ai pas fini mon mémoire 

Tu écoutes de la musique en travaillant ?


----------



## bugman (27 Février 2014)

Travaux manuels uniquement sinon ça me déconcentre.

Mais pourquoi sylvain93 m'a piqué ma place  ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2014)

Par manque de rapidité .

Tu aimes les filles dodues ?


----------



## FlnY (27 Février 2014)

Ca ne me dérange pas.

Quel est ton petit-déj préféré ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2014)

De la tarte.

Tu aimes la solitude ?


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Février 2014)

Oh que oui !
L'agitation est-elle propice à l'apaisement ?


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Février 2014)

Le Bac philo c'est en juin...

Qu'as-tu raté dans ta vie que tu aurais aimer réussir ?


----------



## rabisse (27 Février 2014)

Disons que je n'avais pas du tout les capacités mais... spationaute... ça vraiment j'aurais aimé.

Tu te serais assis dans un module spatial en partance pour l'espââaaacce?


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Février 2014)

À condition que le dépassement de la vitesse lumière existe, parce que passer sa vie au milieu de rien...

On dépassera la vitesse lumière un jour ?


----------



## bugman (27 Février 2014)

Ne compte pas sur moi.

A votre avis, rabaisse rêve d'une Speedmaster ?


----------



## FlnY (27 Février 2014)

Bien on se téléportera.

D'ailleurs que vaut la vitesse de la lumière (en m/s)?


----------



## bugman (27 Février 2014)

299.792.458 mètres par seconde.

Vais je encore me faire griller la priorité ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2014)

Pas cette fois je crois .

Tu lis quoi en ce moment ?


----------



## sylvain93 (27 Février 2014)

ni l'un ni l'autre, en Thaïlande je préfère.

Sais tu que c'est bientôt la guerre civile en Thaïlande ?


----------



## bugman (27 Février 2014)

Non, je ne savais pas.

Des trucs m'échappent sur ce fil. Suis je le seul dans ce cas ?


----------



## rabisse (28 Février 2014)

Qui? Non, moi non plus. Si en fait.
Quoi? Comment?
Bug?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Février 2014)

I'm sorry Dave, I'm afraid I can't do that

Reboot ?


----------



## rabisse (28 Février 2014)

Reboute?
Quelqu'un a un membre démis?


----------



## sylvain93 (28 Février 2014)

non mais je me suis cassé le pied,

qui connaît un rebouteux pour rebouter ?


----------



## bugman (28 Février 2014)

Non, mais des buteurs qui rebutent ça doit se trouver.

Alors, et cette semaine ? Bien ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2014)

Bien oui et calme.

Le week-end s'annonce bien pour toi ?


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Février 2014)

Encore mieux si le soleil est de la partie.
Va-t-il faire beau ?


----------



## rabisse (28 Février 2014)

De beaux seaux d'eau...

Fan de quelqu'un, quelque chose...?


----------



## sylvain93 (28 Février 2014)

Sous la pluie à Paris,

Et vous en province ?


----------



## bugman (28 Février 2014)

Fan de quelqu'un, quelque chose...?
A l'époque oui (Coluche, Balavoine...), aujourd'hui moins... peut être encore le materiel (truc fait mains tout ça (en 'gens' y'a plus foule !))...

Me preterais tu ton jardin pour que je puisse y planter ma tente (j'adore ça mais malheureusement je n'ai pas de jardin) ?

@ sylvain93 : Je me suis toujours fais un devoir d'éditer mes réponses si je me rends compte de m'être fait griller (temps) pour ne pas que le fil ne ressemble plus à rien. Je t'invite à faire de même (ça ne mange pas de pain, ça peut être amusant, et fait plaisir au suivant). PS : Je t'aime quand même (un peu).


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2014)

Oui .

Tu ronges tes ongles ?


----------



## FlnY (28 Février 2014)

non j'ai arrêté. j'essaye de ne pas reprendre 

Tu aimes la poésie ?


----------



## bugman (28 Février 2014)

Beaucoup !

Thriller ou Beat it ?


----------



## mistik (28 Février 2014)

Trierweiler.

--> Rottweiler ?


----------



## bugman (28 Février 2014)

J'ai eu.  (me manque s'te con)

Caniche royal ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Mars 2014)

Euh non.

Tu fais attention quand tu marches dans la rue ou t'es du genre lunatique ?


----------



## bugman (1 Mars 2014)

Lunaire... et j'en suis fière !

Que penses tu de tes voisins ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2014)

Ça va ils sont convenables.

Tu es à l'aise au téléphone ?


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Mars 2014)

Oui, la force de l'habitude
L'habitude conduit-elle à l'encroutement ?


----------



## FlnY (1 Mars 2014)

Je pense sincèrement que oui.

Que fais-tu pour sortir de la routine ?


----------



## mistik (1 Mars 2014)

Je mets une rustine sur mon encroutement !

--> Penses-tu dans l'année quitter la France pour chercher du travail ailleurs ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2014)

Je ne suis pas en France mais quitter mon pays pas dans l'année mais dans quelques années peut-être.

Quel est ton monument préféré ?


----------



## sylvain93 (1 Mars 2014)

c'est angkor wat

ou habites tu ?


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Mars 2014)

A Biars Sur Cère !
Mais c'est où çà ?


----------



## mistik (1 Mars 2014)

C'est une commune située dans le département du Lot en région Midi-Pyrénées.

--> Quelle fut la dernière grande victoire de Napoléon 1er ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2014)

Ligny.

Tu pratiques le chantage ?


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Mars 2014)

tout à fait J'ai une belle voix  
es-tu un maître chanteur ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2014)

Non.

As-tu un don ?


----------



## mistik (1 Mars 2014)

Oui ma personne et j'en fait grâce à tout l'Univers ! 

--> As-tu peur du qu'en-dira-t-on ?


----------



## bugman (1 Mars 2014)

Non.

Ta dernière grosse colère ?


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Mars 2014)

Quand le jeune chien de mon fils à dévoré un superbe album de la 1e guerre mondiale !

peut-on se débarrasser de l'attachement ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Mars 2014)

Je ne crois pas.

Tu achètes tes voitures neuves ou en occasion ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2014)

Neuves.

Tu as déjà porté une jupe ?


----------



## bugman (1 Mars 2014)

Oui. :rose:

Tu rêves d'un truc ? Si oui, quoi ?


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Mars 2014)

D'un esprit clair et lumineux

Est-ce inaccessible ?


----------



## FlnY (1 Mars 2014)

rien n'est inaccessible.

qu'est ce que tu lis comme livre en ce moment ?


----------



## sylvain93 (1 Mars 2014)

un livre sur l'informatique pour agrémenter mon site

qu'aimes tu comme musique ?


----------



## FlnY (1 Mars 2014)

pop/ rock

et toi ?


----------



## bugman (2 Mars 2014)

j'aime beaucoup la Funk et le Reggae.

Sais tu jouer au tennis ?


----------



## mistik (2 Mars 2014)

Non, ni la patience de regarder une balle aller d'un point A à un point B par-dessus un filet ! 

--> Préfères-tu l'aile ou la cuisse ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2014)

La cuisse.

Tu es bon imitateur ?


----------



## FlnY (2 Mars 2014)

pas vraiment, je fais juste très bien le grand père simpson 

Est-ce que tu vas regarder PSG/OM ce soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2014)

Non.

Suis-tu la NBA ?


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Mars 2014)

Non
Sais-tu qu'il vient d'y avoir un mondial de Tir à l'Arc à Nimes ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2014)

Non plus.

Tu apprécies ton prénom ?


----------



## FlnY (2 Mars 2014)

pas vraiment.

Comment vas-tu ou as-tu appeler tes enfants ?


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Mars 2014)

Pirouette, Gribouille, et Ulysse

Tu as déjà eu des ennuis avec l'état civil ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2014)

Non.

Tu regarde la série Hannibal ?


----------



## bugman (2 Mars 2014)

Non.
Deja grand parent ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2014)

Non loin de là .

Tu as aimé l'école toi ?


----------



## sylvain93 (2 Mars 2014)

Encore par Sylvain93 lol !!!

Quel est le suivant ?


----------



## bugman (2 Mars 2014)

Non capisco questione.  :hein:

Combien de temps peux tu retenir ta respiration ? (si tu fais l'essai, ne force pas trop quand même)


----------



## sylvain93 (2 Mars 2014)

1 minute 32 seconde, mais je faisais plus quand j'étais jeune;

as tu déjà essayé l'apnée (juvenile)  ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2014)

Non.

Tu joues sur smartphone ?


----------



## mistik (3 Mars 2014)

Oui mais depuis un an j'ai un iPad mini et j'y joue beaucoup plus dessus ...

--> Normalement nous ne devrions pas aller au devant d'une Troisième Guerre mondiale, alors vers quoi tendons-nous en Ukraine ?


----------



## bugman (3 Mars 2014)

Une seconde guerre froide peut être. (?)

Que penses tu de la (non) reaction de l'armée ukrainienne ?


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Mars 2014)

Ah L'Ukraine a une armée. ?

La chine, le pakistan, l'afganistan, la Corée du Nord, et j'en oublie tant Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Powerdom (3 Mars 2014)

c'est des pays cool ----  ----



Tu crois que Pistorius va être acquitté ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2014)

Non quand même pas.

Ton odeur favorite ?


----------



## sylvain93 (3 Mars 2014)

l'odeur de la coriandre

Quelle est ta couleur préférée ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Mars 2014)

Le bleu et le vert.

Tu es chez quel opérateur mobile ?


----------



## bugman (3 Mars 2014)

Sosh.

Et au niveau plat (celui que tu préfères) ?


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Mars 2014)

Le plat pays, les gens qui y habitent ont l'air sympas.

Tu es au chaud ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2014)

Chez moi oui.

C'est quoi ton idéal féminin ?


----------



## bugman (3 Mars 2014)

Je pense ne pas en avoir (soit elle n'existe pas, soit je ne l'ai pas encore rencontré).

Ton corps, ça penche plus vers l'athlétique ou vers la bouteille de Perrier ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Mars 2014)

Disons une bouteille de coca, j'ai pris du bide que je n'arrive pas à perdre 

Tu fais quoi en cas d'attaque de zombie ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2014)

Je me cloisonne.

Tu offres souvent des fleurs ?


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Mars 2014)

Pas assez à mon goût 
La tendresse s'exprime-t-elle à travers des cadeaux ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2014)

Non pas spécialement.

Tu es quelqu'un d'altruiste ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mars 2014)

Assez oui

As-tu un alter-ego ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mars 2014)

non. Ou alors je ne l'ai pas trouvé !


tu as déjà fait grève ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2014)

Non jamais.

Tu as déjà été suspendu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Mars 2014)

Au lycée pour ne pas aller en cours 

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2014)

Non.

Casque ou écouteurs ?


----------



## bugman (4 Mars 2014)

Casque.

Combien de temps en moyenne restes tu sous la douche ?


----------



## mistik (4 Mars 2014)

Une dizaine de minutes.

--> Combien de temps passes-tu à te raser (_ou ton copain_) ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2014)

5-10 minutes.

Tu te laves tous les jours ?


----------



## mistik (4 Mars 2014)

Jamais, je perdrais trop de temps sinon ! 

--> Aimes-tu aller au cinéma ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2014)

Oui.

Ton dernier concert ?


----------



## mistik (4 Mars 2014)

Lorsque dernièrement j'ai honoré ma dame ... j'ai eu droit à un véritable concert ! 

--> Penses-tu reprendre des études ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2014)

Pas pour l'instant non.

Tu te fâches souvent ?


----------



## bugman (4 Mars 2014)

Trop à mon gout.

As tu de la rancune ?


----------



## mistik (4 Mars 2014)

Ca se pourrait bien ! 

--> As-tu beaucoup d'amis ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2014)

Non.

As-tu des ennemis ?


----------



## mistik (4 Mars 2014)

Bien entendu à commencer par moi-même !

--> As-tu beaucoup de charme ?


----------



## bugman (4 Mars 2014)

Si tu aimes le genre Captain'cavern... peut être.  (faut vraiment que je fasse un effort sur ce point). Apres, je peux être très classe aussi (mais en ce moment je n'ai pas trop envie de me prendre la tête avec cela).

C'est quoi ton porte-clés ?


----------



## mistik (4 Mars 2014)

Je n'en n'ai pas, je suis le _gardien des clés_ ... à la mode Matrix.

--> As-tu du charisme ?


----------



## FlnY (5 Mars 2014)

--> Je ne pense pas. en tout cas, on ne me l'a jamais dit.

Comment voit-on que l'on plaît ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2014)

Quand les gens essayent de se rapprocher de vous.

Tu as un parc près de chez toi ?


----------



## rabisse (5 Mars 2014)

J'habite dans la vallée de la Rance... 

Tu as un profil/page Facebook?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2014)

Non.

Tu as un compte Twitter ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Mars 2014)

j'avais.


Pourquoi parle t-on de Patrick Buisson aujourd'hui ?


----------



## mistik (5 Mars 2014)

Parce que c'est un méchant espion venu de l'ouest !

--> Qu'est-ce que le service du règlement différé en Bourse ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mars 2014)

Quand tu tiens bon avant d'envoyer la purée :love:

Bizarre ce ciel bleu, non ! Un lien avec l'essai furtif et éphémère du portail de MacG ?


----------



## rabisse (5 Mars 2014)

J'avions même pas vu! :rose: :love:

Tu passes plus de temps sur Le Bar MacG que sur les autres forums?


----------



## mistik (5 Mars 2014)

Non.

--> Est-ce que le Marché Libre a été affecté par la réforme de 2005 ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2014)

Je ne sais pas.

Tu fais de la musculation ?


----------



## mistik (5 Mars 2014)

Non.

--> Fais-tu du sport quotidien ou hebdomadaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2014)

Non.

Es-tu peureux ?


----------



## bugman (5 Mars 2014)

Non, pas spécialement (un peu du vide quand même si je ne suis pas assuré).

Et toi tu as le vertige ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2014)

Oui !

Es-tu chanceux dans la vie ?


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Mars 2014)

Si les chance est d'arriver à faire ce que l'on souhaite alors oui

Sinon qu'est ce qu'être chanceux ?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mars 2014)

Je sais pas, je ne le suis pas...

Vas-tu voter pour les élections municipales ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mars 2014)

Non

Attends-tu avec impatience la nouvelle saison de Game of Thrones ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

Non, je ne regarde pas cette série.

Tu sais bien faire la cuisine ?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mars 2014)

Pas du tout.

Aimes tu la bière ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

Non.

Bois-tu beaucoup de café ?


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Mars 2014)

quasiment jamais, seulement quand j'ai besoin de ne pas dormir.

Préfères-tu le Thé ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Mars 2014)

Oh non !


combien de villes ont plus de 1 million d'habitants en France ?


----------



## bugman (6 Mars 2014)

Il me semble qu'il n'y ai que Paris.

Ta dernière prise de tête avec ton (ta) conjoint(e), ça date de... ?


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Mars 2014)

Je ne me prends, je ne me suis jamais pris la tête avec ma compagne.

Tu considère comme normal de se bouffer le nez de temps en temps avec sa compagne, épouse, copine ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

Oui c'est assez normal.

Tu changerais quoi physiquement chez toi ?


----------



## FlnY (6 Mars 2014)

Rien. On est comme on né  

Es-tu un(e) seducteur(trice) ?


----------



## bugman (6 Mars 2014)

J'hesite entre 'rien' et 'tout'. 'Rien' parce que je supporte difficilement que le physique ai une place si importante dans nos vies et 'tout' parce que c'est effectivement le cas (et chez moi y'a quelques travaux à faire quand même à ce niveau).

Bof... ça m'a amusé un moment... aujourd'hui je ne cherche plus à plaire.

La beauté intérieure est elle pour toi plus importante que la beauté extérieure ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

Pour moi oui.

Tu fais quoi ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (6 Mars 2014)

Je mange.

--> Joues-tu à des jeux vidéos devant ta télé le soir venu ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

Ça m'arrive.

Tu regardes les télé-crochets ?


----------



## bugman (6 Mars 2014)

Non, généralement c'est une vraie boucherie. 

Tiens comme l'on parle télé... Les jeux télévisés (où t'as des Lagaf qui scandent des noms au hazard, vu la reaction d'hystériques de ces chanceux, même personnes qui arrivent pourtant avec des micros vissés sur l'oreille, même personnes ayant été préalablement sélectionnées (on ne passe pas n'importe qui à la télé)... est ce que cela t'énerve ou aimes tu plutôt le concept ?


----------



## FlnY (7 Mars 2014)

Cela m'énerve considérablement toutes ces conneries qu'on nous passe à la télé.

A quel point crois-tu que les médias nous mentent ?


----------



## mistik (7 Mars 2014)

Je n'y ai pas vraiment songé cependant je constate que très souvent ils sont comme cul et chemise.

 --> penses-tu que le Président Hollande nous sortira de l'impasse économique dans laquelle nous nous trouvons en France ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Mars 2014)

Je crois autant en notre Président qu'au Père Noël ...

Tu te sacrifierais pour la vie de quelqu'un d'autre ?


----------



## bugman (7 Mars 2014)

Uniquement si cela a un veritable intérêt (un sens).
Risquer ma vie, oui, me sacrifier, faut voir.

Et toi ?


----------



## rabisse (7 Mars 2014)

Presque comme toi.
Risquer ma vie pour l'autre, probablement... enfin j'en sais rien, sur le moment peut-être.
Sacrifier ma vie pour l'autre?... Un de mes proches.

Tu combattrais pour un idéal, une idée, un dogme?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2014)

Je l'ai déjà fait mais c'est épuisant.

Ton biopic favori ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Mars 2014)

La première réponse qui me vient à l'esprit est la série "Spartacus"

Que penses-tu des cachets démesurés des acteurs ?


----------



## FlnY (7 Mars 2014)

J'avoue que le métier d'acteur est difficile mais ce qu'ils gagnent est clairement abusé.

Aurais-tu aimé faire ce métier ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2014)

Non.

Aimes-tu chanter ?


----------



## mistik (7 Mars 2014)

J'évite pour ne pas casser les oreilles de mon entourage.

--> En Bourse, qu'est-ce un _Call _par rapport à un _Put_ dans le cadre d'un _Warrant_ ?


----------



## bugman (7 Mars 2014)

Ventes (put) et achats (call) d'options.

Qu'est ce qu'une option ?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Mars 2014)

un truc en plus en général cher


je suis en vacances dans 10 minutes. et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2014)

Pas en vacances mais en week-end oui.

Tu aimes le spéculoos ?


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Mars 2014)

Avec le café mais  J'aime pas le café ! :mouais:

Les petits plaisirs qui font grossir sont-ils toujours des plaisirs ?


----------



## bugman (7 Mars 2014)

Doublement. Celui d'en profiter puis celui de maigrir si tu arrêtes.

Sur les douze péchés capitaux, à combien évalues tu ton score (sur 12, donc) ?


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Mars 2014)

Sur ma vie jusque là, 12.

Toi qui bosse, comment fais-tu pour être si souvent sur ce forum ?


----------



## rabisse (7 Mars 2014)

Je travaille dans mon atelier.

Et toi, comment fais-tu pour être si souvent sur ce forum ?


----------



## mistik (7 Mars 2014)

J'aime l'agora c'est pour ça.

--> As-tu chez toi une Time Capsule, une Airport Extreme et/ou une Airport Express ?


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Mars 2014)

Malheureusement elle est partie dans un cambriolage. Seul l'iMac est revenu grâce à "localiser mon Mac"

Que vas-tu faire de ce futur dimanche ensoleillé ?


----------



## mistik (7 Mars 2014)

Peut être du ski.

--> Qu'est-ce que le PER en Bourse ?


----------



## bugman (7 Mars 2014)

Plan Epargne Retraite (heu... non, peut être pas en fait... Price Earning Ratio)

C'est quoi toutes ces questions (j'ai l'impression de bosser) ?


----------



## rabisse (7 Mars 2014)

Peut-être un gagnant de l' Euromillions!

Tu joues à des jeux de hasard?


----------



## mistik (7 Mars 2014)

Rarement.

--> Au hasard, qui fut le premier anti-Pape Français ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2014)

Aucune idée.

Sur ton Mac, tu utilises quel lecteur vidéo ?


----------



## bugman (7 Mars 2014)

EyeTV pour la TNT, iTunes pour les achats et locations, et VLC pour le reste.

Quand ça va pas (dans ta tête) tu fais quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2014)

Je pars faire une promenade.

Tu es vite attristé ?


----------



## bugman (7 Mars 2014)

90% du temps en étant éveillé (ou à jeun)
Je passe mon temps à me dire que ma vie est une connerie, qu'elle ne sert a rien.
Je pense essayé la promenade (bien que cela ne m'attire pas plus qu'autre chose).
Bref, tout va bien !

Apres la promenade, tu fais quoi ?


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Mars 2014)

J'essai de comprendre pourquoi depuis quelques jours les messages des forums de MacG, s'affichent de la plus ancienne à la page actuelle et non l'inverse  et comment le modifier

est ce difficile ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2014)

Non.

Tu pleures facilement devant un film ?


----------



## bugman (7 Mars 2014)

Oui, non, ça depend. Pas autant que de voir ma question existentielle se voir plier par un problème technique.
(si ça tombe je suis à 2 doigts du suicide là... c'est pas le cas mais ça pourrait)

poooouuuurrrrqqqqqquuuuooooiiiiii (tant de haine) !?!


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Mars 2014)

Meuuh non  c'est ce que je fais après la promenade c'est tout :love:

Je lisais dernièrement que la fragilité psychique pouvait être lié au manque de connections entre différentes aires cérébrales Et que la méditation pouvait remédier à cela  

Cela vaut-il la peine d'être essayé ?


----------



## bugman (7 Mars 2014)

Oui ! (ça ne coute rien ! Enfin j'espère pas trop)
(mon VDD fait des drôles de trucs après ses promenades quand même !)

Dis moi, t'as deja vu un psy ?
(et n'essais pas de m'enrôler chez Krishna ou je ne sais qui !)


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Mars 2014)

Non vraiment pas besoin ! La méditation suffit et il n'y a pas que les sectes !

L'altruisme existe-t-il ?


----------



## rabisse (8 Mars 2014)

Oui. Plein de choses sont possible juste grâce à ça, c'est rassurant d'ailleurs.

Jusqu'à quel point es-tu individualiste?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2014)

Jusqu'à être un peu esseulé.

Tu travailles en équipe ?


----------



## FlnY (8 Mars 2014)

Oui.

aimerais-tu vivre sur une plage déserte ?


----------



## bugman (8 Mars 2014)

Si il y a le haut debit cela ne me derange pas, dans le cas contraire, non.

En ayant la possibilité de voyager dans le temps, quand te rendrais tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2014)

Fin 1800, début 1900.

Le dernier cadeau que tu as reçu c'était quoi ?


----------



## bugman (8 Mars 2014)

Un stylo.

Le dernier que tu t'es fait ?


----------



## mistik (8 Mars 2014)

Une Airport Extreme.

--> Quelle est la différence entre un contrat de capitalisation et une assurance-vie ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Mars 2014)

aucune, les deux enrichissent un banquier

tu attends avec impatience la montre apple ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2014)

Non.

Ta douceur favorite ?


----------



## bugman (8 Mars 2014)

Un 'guili' dans le cou. :love:

Tu es plutôt course ou cross ?


----------



## FlnY (8 Mars 2014)

course.

quel est ton sport favori ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2014)

Le basket.

Quel est le sport que tu aimes le moins ?


----------



## FlnY (8 Mars 2014)

Le curling.

le sport que tu aurais aimé pratiqué ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2014)

Le tennis.

Tu fais de la relaxation ?


----------



## bugman (8 Mars 2014)

Toujours pas... j'y pense.

Pourquoi à chaque fois que tu veux te poser (relaxer/souffler) y'a toujours une co**lle qui te tombe dessus ?
(faites des gosses, qu'on m'a dit !)


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Mars 2014)

Pour le moment non, j'utilise des capotes 

Tu restes combien d'heure devant ton ordinateur par jour ?


----------



## mistik (9 Mars 2014)

Trop.

--> En général, combien d'heures dors-tu par nuit ?


----------



## bugman (9 Mars 2014)

Par nuit ? Peu (voir pas). :hosto:

Une chanson de Giedre que tu aimes ?


----------



## mistik (9 Mars 2014)

Désolé, je ne connais pas.

--> Que vas-tu faire lors de cette belle journée de dimanche ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2014)

Me promener sans doute.

Fais-tu souvent la bringue ?


----------



## mistik (9 Mars 2014)

Que nenni !

--> que manges-tu ce midi ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2014)

Steak frites.

Et toi ?


----------



## bugman (9 Mars 2014)

Cailles.

Manges tu 5 fruits ou legumes par jour ?


----------



## FlnY (9 Mars 2014)

Non pourtant j'essaye.

as-tu un esprit sain dans un corps sain ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2014)

Non.

Tu as une collection ?


----------



## mistik (9 Mars 2014)

Cupertitonienne !

--> Qu'as-tu fait de beau cet après-midi ?


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Mars 2014)

Empiler du bois puis regarder Angleterre - Pays de Galles

Comment a-t-on fait pour battre les anglais ?


----------



## mistik (9 Mars 2014)

Je ne sais pas, je ne m'y intéresse pas.

--> Que faire contre ses vieux démons ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2014)

Les enterrer.

Que fais-tu ce soir ?


----------



## rabisse (9 Mars 2014)

Cinq gamins qui courent dans tous les sens.

Usage du Chatterton?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2014)

Non.

Tu as connu ton jour de gloire ?


----------



## mistik (9 Mars 2014)

*Le château de ma mère*.

--> Question à 1000  : qu'est-ce qu'un fonds à formule ?


----------



## bugman (10 Mars 2014)

Pas mal de lecture ici :
Fonds à formule : fonds à capital garanti, protégé ou à promesse
(pour les 1000 je t'invite à en faire un don. )

Google est ton ami ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Mars 2014)

Oui, il est très utile.

Tu crois qu'un jour les machines se retourneront contre nous ?


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Mars 2014)

Oui S'il y a des abrutis d'humains derrière.
L'inconscience peut-elle servir d'excuse ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

Parfois oui.

Aurais-tu aimé faire médecin ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Mars 2014)

Pas spécialement, mais peut-être que oui ^^

Que penses-tu de l'annonce Free/Bouygues ?


----------



## mistik (10 Mars 2014)

Que cela devrait être favorable aux abonnés Free.

--> Question à 10 000  : Quel est l'avantage d'une tontine financière au regard de l'ISF (à ne pas confondre avec une tontine immobilière) ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

Réduire son ISF (impôt sur la fortune) : les sommes d&#8217;argent versées avant soixante-dix ans sur une tontine ne seront pas soumises à l&#8217;impôt sur la fortune. Le placement en tontine fait donc partie de nos conseils pour défiscaliser en 2013, en cas de difficultés à régler l&#8217;ISF.

Tu as déjà été torturer ?


----------



## mistik (10 Mars 2014)

Moralement ... oui !

--> As-tu déjà été victime d'un car-jacking ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Mars 2014)

Non, j'espère que ça continuera ainsi.

Tu utilises encore des CD ?


----------



## mistik (10 Mars 2014)

A vrai dire très rarement.

--> As-tu eu à faire face récemment dans ta famille à un décès ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

Oui.

Aimes-tu jardiner ?


----------



## mistik (10 Mars 2014)

Peut être, je ne sais pas vu que je n'ai pas de jardin ...

--> Aimes-tu repasser ?


----------



## rabisse (10 Mars 2014)

Toasted.... 

Nous n'avons pas de fer à repasser, cela ne sert à rien.
.
Tu as le choix entre partir tout de suite et rester, que fais-tu?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

Rester.

Tu as déjà fait du parapente ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Mars 2014)

Jamais mais j'aimerai bien essayer.

Tu as le vertige ?


----------



## jonson (10 Mars 2014)

Oui je l'avoue.

 Connais-tu la série _True detective_?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

De nom oui.

Que dit un neuf qui rencontre un 6 ?


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Mars 2014)

"Oooooh, vous me faites rougir "

Pense-t-il à Gainsbourg à ce moment là ?


----------



## jonson (10 Mars 2014)

ça dépend s'il a l'esprit mal tourné.

 Content du retour du beau temps?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

Oui bien sûr.

Tu as déjà des rides ?


----------



## jonson (10 Mars 2014)

On dit que je fais plus jeune que mon âge. Je suppose donc que je ne dois pas avoir de ride. Privilège du métissage peut-être.

 Penses-tu souvent à la mort?


----------



## mistik (10 Mars 2014)

Non.

--> Es-tu un être imbu de lui-même ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

Non.

Es-tu déjà devenu fou ?


----------



## jonson (10 Mars 2014)

Je le suis déjà depuis longtemps.

 As-tu un début de calvitie?


----------



## mistik (10 Mars 2014)

Ben euh ...

--> Es-tu un être savant ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

Non.

Es-tu de bonne famille ?


----------



## sylvain93 (10 Mars 2014)

oui je crois


fait-il beau chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (10 Mars 2014)

Ben à 23h40 ... un joli rayon de lune ...

--> Fait-il nuit chez toi ?


----------



## bugman (11 Mars 2014)

Là, oui. 

A quel heure est réglé ton réveil en semaine ?


----------



## rabisse (11 Mars 2014)

4h00. Et oui, je mène une double vie, je suis éveillé une partie de la nuit et du jour.

Tu t'endors vers quelle heure?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2014)

22h30.

Es-tu capricieux ?


----------



## ergu (11 Mars 2014)

Pas particulièrement.

Es-tu ?


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mars 2014)

Je suis

Penses-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2014)

Je pense.

Tu es déjà allé en prison ?


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mars 2014)

Oui, mais c'est une histoire comique...
Je me suis fais virer de chez une nana par son père un soir à 22h, à 600 km de chez moi, sans thunes (j'ai eu un salaire le lendemain), en plein moi de novembre par -2°, je suis allé voir le curé pour qu'il m'héberge une nuit ce qu'il a refusé... Seule solution le poste de police, et là le flic de garde m'a ouvert une cellule en échange de ma carte d'identité. Et voilà, j'ai dormi en prison jusqu'à 7h où les flics du matin m'on mis dehors en me prenant pour un pochtron de la veille...   

T'en as des histoires loufoques comme la mienne ?


----------



## mistik (11 Mars 2014)

Non.

--> Aimes-tu la Nature ?


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mars 2014)

Oui

Non ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Mars 2014)

Oui.

Tu tries tes déchets ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2014)

Oui.

Tu as de grosses responsabilités dans ton travail ?


----------



## sylvain93 (11 Mars 2014)

oui mais pour un salaire de misère

Aimes tu ton travail ?


----------



## FlnY (12 Mars 2014)

Bahamas .

Qu'est ce qui te fait sourire ?


----------



## bugman (12 Mars 2014)

Le fait que tu dois sacrement collectionner les miles pour te rendre au taf ! (j'espère que tu as une MasterCard) 

Ton plus beau voyage ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2014)

En Bretagne.

Tu manges rapidement ?


----------



## FlnY (12 Mars 2014)

Trop. ma copine me le dit constamment. 

Tu manges sainement ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2014)

Oui.

Ton fruit favori ?


----------



## bugman (12 Mars 2014)

La banane.

Chez toi, as tu un jeu d'échecs ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Mars 2014)

Oui, sur mon Mac 

Tu es bon aux échecs ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2014)

Non.

Tu vas souvent sur YouTube ?


----------



## FlnY (12 Mars 2014)

pas vraiment, pu autant qu'avant.

Tu préfères les grands ou petits carreaux sur une feuille ?


----------



## bugman (12 Mars 2014)

Petits.

Stylo plume, feutre ou bille ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2014)

Plume.

Conducteur ou passager ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Mars 2014)

Conducteur.

Tu as un GPS ou utilises-tu une application sur ton smartphone ?


----------



## bugman (12 Mars 2014)

J'ai des GPS mais je préfère utiliser une application sur le smartphone.

Tu as une idée pour ta prochaine voiture ?


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Mars 2014)

Batmobile
est-il permis de rêver ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2014)

Bien sûr.

Vois-tu ton avenir positivement ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Mars 2014)

Pour le moment, ma vision est brouillée par une couche de pollution donc non.

Tu limites tes déplacements avec cette couche de pollution ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2014)

Non pas spécialement.

Tu es quelqu'un d'accessible ?


----------



## bugman (13 Mars 2014)

Non (j'aime pas les gens).

Quand tu aides est-ce toujours de façon désintéressé ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2014)

Non pas toujours.

Pour dormir les barbus doivent-ils placer leur barbe au-dessus de la couverture ou bien au-dessous ?


----------



## rabisse (13 Mars 2014)

Moitié en dessous, moitié au dessus.

Le plus grand projet que tu es réalisé.


----------



## mistik (13 Mars 2014)

Ma personne ! ^^ 

--> Qu'est-ce qu'un vade-mecum ?


----------



## bugman (14 Mars 2014)

Un aide mémoire ou un petit guide que l'on garde sur soi.

A 3h00 du matin, en cas de gros problème, à ton avis sur combien de personnes (proches) peux tu compter ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Mars 2014)

Ma famille.

Tu vas bientôt changer de mobile ?


----------



## rabisse (14 Mars 2014)

Tout dépendra de la personne qui sera assassiné.

Tu as une mentalité de tueur, un natural born killer?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)

Non.

As-tu déjà goûté une soupe aux orties ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mars 2014)

Non, mais je me suis déjà frotté aux orties, ça pique brrrr

Beau temps ?


----------



## rabisse (14 Mars 2014)

Qu'est ce qui te fait sourire immédiatement?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)

Un beau rayon de soleil.

Tu as de bonnes chances de vivre vieux ?


----------



## bugman (14 Mars 2014)

Je doute (mais de ma faute).

Quelque part... m'aimes tu (voir un peu) ? Si oui, pourquoi (pauvre fou) ? Si non, pourquoi (connard) ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)

Oui de loin hein ! J'aime lire tes messages .

Tu tombes souvent malade ?


----------



## bugman (14 Mars 2014)

Peu. C'est peut être un peu grace à toi (entre autres) et merci du coup.

C'est important d'être (ou se sentir) important dans une vie ? Si oui, pourquoi (j'aimerais une réponse d'au moins 3 lignes) ?  Si non, pourquoi (là j'aimerais que tu m'en fasses 4 (de lignes)) ?


----------



## rabisse (14 Mars 2014)

Je veux bien essayer. Je crois que le plus important ce n'est pas l'image ou l'importance de soi (moi qui écrit derrière un pseudo) , mais plutôt un travail de conscience qui mette en avant l'étrangeté de ce que c'est que d'être vivant avec la possibilité d'en prendre conscience, et ainsi, d'entrevoir que nous sommes une partie de l'éternité, rien de ce qui est arrivé ne pourra, à jamais, être changé. Tout devient important.

Je suis hors sujet peut-être?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)

Non pas du tout.

Quel serait ton dernier repas ?


----------



## mistik (14 Mars 2014)

Une banane pour garder le sourire coûte que coûte !

--> Aimes-tu regarder flotter les jupes des filles en ces journées de quasi-printemps ?


----------



## bugman (14 Mars 2014)

Il pourrait neiger que je ne m'en lasserais pas.
@ C0rentin : à deux minutes de répondre "ton âme" ;p (raté pour cette fois)

C'est quand même sympa les jupes (qui volent aux vents) ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)

Oui bien sympa.

Quelles sont tes héroïnes dans l'histoire ?


----------



## bugman (14 Mars 2014)

Mes soeurs.

Aimes tu notre Marseillaise (Aux armes... etc...) ?


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Mars 2014)

Pourquoi pas si c'est chanté avec amour.
L'intention est-elle plus importante que les mots


----------



## bugman (15 Mars 2014)

Pour moi, largement.

Ta boite à outils c'est plutôt une fierté (façon Facom) ou quelques 'trucs' rouillés dans un coin entre deux toiles d'araignée ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2014)

Quelques trucs rouillés.

Tu aimes le Trivial Pursuit ?


----------



## mistik (15 Mars 2014)

Mouais !

--> Aimes-tu jouer au Scrabble ?


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Mars 2014)

Mouaismaisnon !

et au pictionnary ?


----------



## mistik (15 Mars 2014)

Non mais non !

--> Es-tu quelqu'un de patient ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2014)

Non.

Es-tu vite en adoration ?


----------



## mistik (15 Mars 2014)

Euh ...

--> Aimes-tu toujours ton boulot si tant est que tu l'aies aimé un jour ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2014)

Il me passionne de moins en moins.

Tu as encore tes grands-parents ?


----------



## mistik (15 Mars 2014)

Que nenni !

--> As-tu encore toute ta tête ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2014)

Oui.

Es-tu bon orateur ?


----------



## mistik (15 Mars 2014)

Non.

--> Si l'on fait abstraction à toute arrière pensée de nature informatique, as-tu déjà été considéré comme un oracle ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2014)

Non.

Y'a-t-il trop de chaînes sur France Télévisions ?


----------



## mistik (15 Mars 2014)

Peut être.

--> Es-tu un passionné de voitures anciennes ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2014)

Un passionné non mais j'aime bien.

À quand remonte ta dernière dispute ?


----------



## rabisse (15 Mars 2014)

Je ne sais plus, il y a longtemps.

Si la réincarnation existe, à quelle(s) époque(s) as-tu déjà vécu?


----------



## bugman (15 Mars 2014)

Veritable clash ? Deux ans. Embrouilles à deux balles ? C'est courrant, mais mes proches connaissent mon caractère (je suis usant) et abandonnent assez rapidement.  

On me souffle dans l'oreille la préhistoire.

Sais tu jongler ?


----------



## rabisse (15 Mars 2014)

Bôarf...trois secondes avec trois balles... non 

Es-tu un grand lecteur?


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Mars 2014)

Non pas vraiment, 2 pages par jour.
Qu'apporte la lecture ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)

Chez moi elle me permet un peu de m'évader.

Saisis-tu toujours ta chance ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mars 2014)

j'essaye...


lors d'une mise à jour ios, la roue de l'icone tourne. elle fait combien de tours par minute ?


----------



## rabisse (16 Mars 2014)

Disons deux tours par seconde.

Tu jardines?
(Parce que par ici, tout le monde plante à tour de bras... Qui veut une bouture?)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)

Non.

Tu fumes ? Et quoi comme cigarettes ?


----------



## mistik (16 Mars 2014)

Je ne puis répondre étant donné que je ne fume pas !

--> L'Euro est-elle la nouvelle monnaie refuge ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mars 2014)

je crois qu'elle n'est pas prête à détrôner le dollar.


as tu frères et soeurs ? 


Pour répondre à ma question précédente, la roue fait 6 tours par minute. Rien n'est laissé au hasard !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)

Oui les deux.

Tu as déjà vécu dans une chambre de bonne ?


----------



## bugman (16 Mars 2014)

Je me suis contenté d'une bonne chambre.

Quel est la piece que tu préfères chez toi ? Pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)

Ma chambre car j'aime beaucoup dormir .

Tu as un grenier ?


----------



## bugman (16 Mars 2014)

Non, ni cave, je suis sur un seul niveau (plein pied).

Ta dernière construction manuelle ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)

Une horloge.

Le dernier film que tu as vu ?


----------



## mistik (16 Mars 2014)

Un film avec George Clooney : _Gravity_.

--> Quand as-tu fait le plein de ta voiture la dernière fois ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)

Deux semaines environ.

Tu parles combien de langues ?


----------



## mistik (16 Mars 2014)

La vulgaire, La familière et la soutenue ... c'est déjà pas mal !

--> Aimes-tu le boudin blanc et/ou le boudin noir ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)

Oui les deux.

Aimes-tu le filet américain ?


----------



## mistik (16 Mars 2014)

C'est une sûreté comme une autre ! 

--> Sais-tu dorer la pilule ou la pilule te permet-elle de dormir d'un sommeil de plomb ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)

Je sais dorer la pilule.

Es-tu bon à la pétanque ?


----------



## sylvain93 (16 Mars 2014)

plusieurs fois, en même temps j'ai acheté des gares et des immeubles ...

Connais tu le monopoly


----------



## rabisse (16 Mars 2014)

sylvain93 a dit:


> plusieurs fois, en même temps j'ai acheté des gares et des immeubles ...
> 
> Connais tu le monopoly?



...plusieurs fois, en même temps j'ai acheté des gares et des immeubles ... 

Quelque soit sa forme, as-tu déjà connu/vécu l'oppression.


----------



## bugman (16 Mars 2014)

Comme tout le monde, je pense.

Sens tu en toi une âme rebelle ?


----------



## mistik (16 Mars 2014)

_Celtitudemment_ oui !

--> As-tu peur de la mort qui continuellement se cache avant de brusquement te frapper un ... mauvais jour ?


----------



## rabisse (17 Mars 2014)

La mort en elle-même, pour moi même... Non.
Par contre les conditions de celle-ci...
Ou celle des autres...

Sentimental(e)?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

Assez oui.

Es-tu arriviste ?


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

Non.

--> Es-tu arrivé à l'heure au boulot ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

Oui.

Suis-tu la bourse ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mars 2014)

Non

Ta bourse est pleine ?


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

Ca dépend laquelle ! 

--> Esprit es-tu là ?


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Mars 2014)

Quoi, on m'appelle ? Non chuis pas là...

... ???


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Mars 2014)

!!!!
La transmission de pensée existe-t-elle ?


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

Oui !

--> La transmission (de boîte) automatique existe-t-elle ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

Oui.

Tu connais "Trois petits chats" par coeur ?


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

Peut être.

--> L'obligation (marché boursier) se caractérise par l'un seulement des quatre éléments suivants ou par les quatre dans leur entièreté : son nominal (ou principal), son coupon (ou taux d'intérêt nominal), sa maturité (ou date de remboursement), ses modalités de remboursement ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

Je ne sais pas .

Tu es en bonne santé mentale ?


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

Je ne sais pas, parfois je sors dans la cour d'un bâtiment que l'on nomme clinique !

--> Veux-tu devenir maire ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

Non.

Tu as déjà prévu ton testament ?


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

En parti.

--> As-tu déjà prévu d'investir en Bourse ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Mars 2014)

je le fais régulièrement. 


as tu toujours une clé USB sur toi  ?


----------



## bugman (17 Mars 2014)

Oui (mon Ironkey qui ne me quitte jamais).

Qu'est ce qui te donne envie, là, maintenant, tout de suite ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

Un bon plat chaud !

Que manges-tu ce soir ?


----------



## bugman (17 Mars 2014)

Un bon plat chaud. 

Un exemple de ce qu'est pour toi une corvée ? (la vaisselle, traire une vache, me lire...)


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Mars 2014)

Tout ce que je ne fais pas avec joie ou avec amour ou avec détachement, ça en fait pas mal !

Question déjà posée, je crois : Laquelle déjà ?


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

Quel est ton métier ? ... par exemple ! 

--> A quand remonte les débuts de la police scientifique en France ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

1910.

As-tu vite compris ce que tu voulais faire dans la vie ?


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

Non, je me suis trop longtemps amusé avec un cerf volant ...

--> Aimes-tu le beurre de cacahuètes ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

Oui.

Apprécies-tu un Philly cheesesteak ?


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

Philo = qui aime
Cheese = fromage
Steak = steak
Donc celui qui aime le fromage au steak ou encore le steak au fromage.
Ben j'en connais plein en France qui aiment le fromage et le steak dont votre serviteur. 
Quant à aimer le mélange des deux il faut être Américain !

--> Aimes-tu manger de la soupe (ne serait-ce pour grandir) ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

Oui.

Quelle est la marque de ta télévision ?


----------



## Ardienn (17 Mars 2014)

sony

Elle te fait envie cette télé incurvée qu'on voit à la fnac?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

Je ne l'ai jamais vu ...

Pourquoi on ne croise jamais dans la rue les filles des magazines ?


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

Parce que je les enferme pour que tu n'y touches pas !

--> Ton FAI est-il le même que pour l'abonnement de ton portable ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

Oui.

Quelle est la sonnerie de ton portable ?


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

Je ne sais plus ... 

--> Quel sera le prochain coup de Poutine dans ce vaste jeu d'échecs mondial ?


----------



## bugman (17 Mars 2014)

Ni un échec, ni un Mat. (j'espère un peu pour mes fesses)

Tout autre chose, mais : Pourquoi le Monsieur y fait rien que de m'embêter ? :hein:


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

Parce que t'as le bourdon !

--> Qui fut le Premier Président de la République française ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2014)

Louis-Napoléon Bonaparte.

Tu as fêté la Saint-Valentin cette année ?


----------



## rabisse (18 Mars 2014)

Géronimo...
Nooon Napoléon III je crois, pas sûr en fait.

Tu vérifies? Merci


----------



## thierry37 (18 Mars 2014)

C0rentin a dit:


> Louis-Napoléon Bonaparte.
> 
> Tu as fêté la Saint-Valentin cette année ?




J'étais en plein déménagement. On s'est rattrapé après pour la St Valentin.

Tu as déjà une vraie termitière ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mars 2014)

Non, je ne pense pas.

As-tu lu la saga des fourmis ?


----------



## mistik (18 Mars 2014)

Non.

--> Possèdes-tu une/des voiture(s) de collection ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2014)

Non.

As-tu déjà participé à un combat de boxe ?


----------



## mistik (18 Mars 2014)

Non.

--> Qu'apporte de plus un régime matrimonial par rapport au choix du PACS ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2014)

L'adoption et l'accès juridique ?

Tu as encore des amis d'enfance ?


----------



## sylvain93 (18 Mars 2014)

oui mais avec l'age ils sont de plus en plus rare ...
quelle différence entre un copain et un ami ?


----------



## matacao (18 Mars 2014)

Une question de point de vue. ^^

--> Que pense tu de ton voisin ?


----------



## bugman (18 Mars 2014)

Un copain est une connaissance avec qui tu passes de bons moments.
Un ami c'est quand ces moments, même proches, commencent à te manquer.

Rien, il est discret et pas trop chiant. Je pense pouvoir compter sur lui. Il peut compter sur moi.

La vue du sang te fait il perdre tes moyens ?


----------



## mistik (18 Mars 2014)

Je n'aime pas trop : pas plus le rouge de celui des roturiers que le bleu des nobles !

--> Taccommodes-tu de la mode ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2014)

Non, je reste toujours dans le même style.

De quelles couleurs sont tes chaussures ?


----------



## sylvain93 (18 Mars 2014)

noires et blanches comme MJ

Sais tu qui est MJ ?


----------



## mistik (18 Mars 2014)

Michael Jackson !

--> Vas-tu voter ce dimanche pour élire ton maire ou alors est-ce que tu t'en fous car ce sont tous des pourris ?


----------



## bugman (18 Mars 2014)

Je n'ai franchement pas envie de bouger, voter, pour un type (ou un autre) que je ne connais absolument pas. En plus je vais penser au bordel avec mes poubelles et les PV que je me suis pris pour avoir eu le culot de stationner devant ma porte. Nan, pas envie.

Rêves tu encore de devenir un Hero ?


----------



## mistik (18 Mars 2014)

A défaut d'être un zéro, why not ?

--> Est-ce que Pilate ponce ou pionce ?


----------



## bugman (19 Mars 2014)

Poncer... Scier... Une histoire de bois tout ça !

Debout la dedans ! Aimes tu le son du clairon au réveil ?


----------



## mistik (19 Mars 2014)

Heum !

--> Et toi aimes-tu le son du tocsin au réveil ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2014)

Bof non.

As-tu déjà fait de la spéléologie ?


----------



## mistik (19 Mars 2014)

Ben non.

--> Jusqu'où ira le Colonel du FSB Poutine ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mars 2014)

Il va nous attaquer :afraid:

Aimes-tu la vodka ?


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Mars 2014)

Bison à - 25° Zubrowka

Et le whum, tu aimes le whum ?


----------



## mistik (19 Mars 2014)

Je ne sais pas mais ce dont je suis certain c'est qu'avec une bonne Vodka cela m'aiderait en plus à oublier le colonel du FSB (ex-KGB) Poutine !

--> Quelle est ton hypothèse concernant ce fameux avion qui a disparu en plein ciel ?


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Mars 2014)

Le diable de toute façon !

Qu'attendre ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2014)

Le repas !

Tu participes souvent à des sondages ?


----------



## matacao (19 Mars 2014)

De temps en temps.

--> Que pense tu de notre gouvernement actuel ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2014)

En France ? Je ne m'y connais pas trop bien.

Quels sont les avantages pour toi de la solitude ?


----------



## rabisse (19 Mars 2014)

Je suis au milieu des autres, mais sans qu'ils m'emmerdent.
Quand je médite, je m'entends mieux.
Quand je travaille, je n'ai pas à concilier.



Et pour toi?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Mars 2014)

Je fais ce que je veux, je suis sûr de ne décevoir personne.

Tu fais de la randonnée ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2014)

Non.

Tu as déjà fait un safari ?


----------



## bugman (19 Mars 2014)

Non et je ne sais pas si cela me plairait vraiment (sauf, peut être, le fait de jouer à TopGear avec la Jeep).

Ta planète préférée (mise à part la Terre) ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mars 2014)

Saturne et ses anneaux

Aimes-tu la saga du Seigneur des Annneaux ?


----------



## bugman (20 Mars 2014)

J'ai la trilogie.

C'est le printemps, t'es content(e) ? (Moi oui, je suis libéré ! Ma fille à 18 ans aujourd'hui !)


----------



## rabisse (20 Mars 2014)

Bien sûr, le lever du soleil ce matin était magnifique. 

Tu connais le syndrome ou phénomène de Tanguy?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

Oui.

Tu as vu le film du même nom ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2014)

Oui.

--> Es-tu sujet à la procrastination ?


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Mars 2014)

Non pas vraiment, j'aime bien entreprendre

précipité ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

Non.

Es-tu sensible à la beauté du même sexe ?


----------



## bugman (20 Mars 2014)

Oui... c'est énervant. 

Bon nageur ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

Non moyen.

Bon plongeur ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2014)

Non.

--> Es-tu un érudit dans ton domaine ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

Non.

Poses-tu beaucoup de questions dans la vraie vie ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2014)

Oui et parfois des questions existentielles cher ami. 

--> Comment faire du boudin blanc à partir du boudin noir ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

Changer le sang en lait.

Tu as terminé ta croissance à quel âge ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2014)

Elle n'est pas encore terminée car la Bourse fluctue tous les jours ! 

--> As-tu effectué ton Service National ou est-ce que tu-t-es engagé sous les drapeaux lorsque tu étais plus jeune ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

Non je n'ai pas fait ça.

Les affaires touchant Nicolas Sarkozy compromettent-elles son retour ?


----------



## Powerdom (20 Mars 2014)

oui, mais en politique les électeurs ont la mémoire courte.


tu votes plutôt à gauche ou à droite ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

À gauche.

Tu t'es déjà abstenu ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2014)

Il me semble que oui.

--> Aimes-tu comme les Français en général les Rois, Reines, Princes, Princesses, des pays entourant la France ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

Non.

Tu as déjà manifesté dans ta vie ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2014)

Non.

As-tu déjà volé (dérobé) dans ta vie ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

Oui des bonbons étant enfant.

Tu t'es déjà fait prendre ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2014)

Assurément.

--> Aimais-tu enfant écouter ton grand-père/ta grand-mère te lire des histoires avant de t'endormir ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

Je n'ai pas connu mes grands-parents mais j'aurai aimé.

Manges-tu trop ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2014)

Oui.

--> Ne manges-tu pas à ta faim ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

Si.

Quel est ton jeu de carte favori ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2014)

Bof, je dirais la belote ...

--> Quelle est ton artiste musical préféré ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

Monk.

Tu apprécies le jazz ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2014)

Mouais.

--> N'y-a-t-il rien de plus beau qu'une femme dénudée ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

Si pleins d'autres choses évidemment.

Un homme nu, c'est beau pour toi ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2014)

Non.

--> Aimes-tu comme les lapins ... manger des carottes ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

Des vraies carottes oui .

Tu changes souvent d'humeur ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2014)

Ca se pourrait bien ...

--> Quelle est ta saison préférée ?


----------



## bugman (21 Mars 2014)

L'été (ou peut être le printemps).

Tu sais rouler des joints ?


----------



## mistik (21 Mars 2014)

Non.

--> As-tu un iPhone récent (de type iPhone 5S, iPhone 5C) ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2014)

Non.

Tu as un iPad ?


----------



## mistik (21 Mars 2014)

Oui ... mini ... mais il fait le maximum !

--> As-tu des actions Apple (en direct sur un compte titres ou indirectement par exemple sur un PEA via des OPCVM ou des trackers) ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2014)

Non.

Tu utilises une application de retouche photo ? Si oui laquelle ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Mars 2014)

Plusieurs (Photoshop Elements, The Gimp, Pixelmator, Fotor, iPhoto, Aperçu)

Quel(s) appareil(s) photo utilise-tu ?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mars 2014)

j'ai un eos 5OD


la dernière fois que tu as passé une frontière, c'était la quelle ?


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Mars 2014)

France - Angleterre

aimes-tu la magie ?


----------



## bugman (21 Mars 2014)

Oui.

Comment as tu rencontré ta moitié ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2014)

Je n'ai pas de moitié .

Quoi de prévu pour ce week-end ?


----------



## bugman (21 Mars 2014)

Profiter des et faire profiter les miens.

Ta vie c'est une lourde routine ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2014)

Oui assez et c'est assez dommage ...

Ton fromage préféré ?


----------



## mistik (21 Mars 2014)

Le Comté.

--> Que penses-tu de la politique politicienne française qui s'en est donné à c&#339;ur joie ces dernières semaines et surtout ces derniers jours ?


----------



## bugman (21 Mars 2014)

Que c'est de la merde (faut éviter de me parler politique, ça me rend nerveux et ça me dépasse probablement). 

Tu regardes le 20h ? Si oui sur quelle(s) chaine(s) ?


----------



## anntraxh (21 Mars 2014)

non, j'ai pas la TV.
tu tricotes ?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mars 2014)

non, mais je n'ai pas de tv non plus 


ton application préférée pour retoucher tes photos ?


----------



## bugman (21 Mars 2014)

Photoshop (sans aucun doute).

Ton application préférée pour ton coté artistique ? (voir "tes" si comme moi ta fibre est exubérante)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2014)

Illustrator.

Tu as une console portable ?


----------



## anntraxh (21 Mars 2014)

que nenni 

aimes tu danser ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2014)

Ouf non !

Petit avais-tu un doudou ?


----------



## bugman (21 Mars 2014)

Oui (j'étais amoureux d'une alèse en caoutchouc de couleur rose) :love:
Je dois encore avoir mes premières chaussures. Par contre mon nounourse et ma gourmette que j'ai tous deux offert à des personnes pourtant chères à mes yeux, doivent être perdu depuis des lustres. 

Tu es sentimental ?


----------



## FlnY (21 Mars 2014)

oui.

tu aimes la laitue ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2014)

Oui.

Tu te sens vite nul ?


----------



## bugman (21 Mars 2014)

Tout le temps. C'est bien, ça me pousse à me surpasser. 

Par rapport aux autres (majorité) en quoi te sens tu meilleurs ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2014)

En rien, vraiment en rien.

Tu t'es déjà fait flasher par un radar ?


----------



## mistik (21 Mars 2014)

Et oui Môôôsieur !!!

--> As-tu déjà flashé sur une fille ?


----------



## bugman (21 Mars 2014)

Plus d'une fois. Mieux... parfois sans aucune conséquence (plaque et gyro qui va bien).
Plus d'une fois... y'a des "bonasses" quand même!

Tu fonces tête la première (plaisir/besoin)  ou évite des fois que... (ça risque de faire mal "à mon petit cul") ?


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mars 2014)

J'évite.

Alors heureux ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2014)

Pas malheureux en tous les cas.

Tu achètes encore le journal télé ?


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mars 2014)

Non.

Tu fais qui ce week-end ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2014)

Pas encore choisi .

Te fais-tu souvent livrer des pizzas ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Mars 2014)

Rarement, je préfère allez à la pizzeria

En as-tu mangé de vraies en Italie ?


----------



## mistik (22 Mars 2014)

Je ne m'en souviens plus j'étais tout petit à l'époque où je suis allé en Italie.

--> Achèteras-tu le nouveau MacBook Air s'il ressort de sa métamorphose un Mac hors du commun ?


----------



## bugman (22 Mars 2014)

Je ne pense pas (pas l'utilité pour le moment).

Et une montre connectée ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2014)

Non, je n'en ai pas le besoin.

Penses-tu souvent à la mort ?


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mars 2014)

Non.

Aimes-tu le spiritisme ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2014)

Non.

Es-tu croyant ?


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mars 2014)

Non.

Es-tu un fan de BD ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2014)

Oui.

Avec quelle sauces les frites ?


----------



## bugman (22 Mars 2014)

Samouraï.

Combien de chevaux sous le capot ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2014)

92 ch.

As-tu essayé le végétarisme ?


----------



## mistik (22 Mars 2014)

Non, mais Hitler était végétarien et cela ne l'a pas réussi ! 

--> Dans quelle ville française naquit le fameux Tiberius Claudius Nero Drusus ?


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Mars 2014)

Aucune idée.

Pour toi, est ce que la culture c'est comme la confiture, moins on en a plus on l'étale ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

Oui.

Quel est ton plus lointain souvenir ?


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Mars 2014)

Je me rappelle même pas ce que j'ai fais il y 5 minutes.


Aimes tu te replonger dans ton passé ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

Oui mais j'oublie certaines étapes malheureuses ...

Tu te projettes souvent dans le futur ?


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Mars 2014)

Jamais ! 

as-tu choisis ton travail ?


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mars 2014)

Non pas du tout.


ta boisson préféré ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

Le café.

Tu bois des boissons énergisantes ?


----------



## mistik (23 Mars 2014)

Non, car je regorge d'énergie !!!

--> Aimes-tu te promener dans les bois pendant ... ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

Oui mais pendant quoi ? .

Aimes-tu jouer en ligne ?


----------



## mistik (23 Mars 2014)

Je ne sais pas car je ne le fais pas.

--> Aimes-tu boire du _Coca Cola_ ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

De temps en temps oui.

As-tu bien profité de ton week-end ?


----------



## mistik (23 Mars 2014)

Je ne sais, on dira que oui.

--> Que ferais-tu si tu gagnais ce soir 30 millions d'Euros ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

Acheter une maison en Bretagne par exemple et placer mon argent.

Et toi ?


----------



## mistik (23 Mars 2014)

Quitter la France assurément pour ne pas être broyé par le fisc.

--> Quelle est la première chose que tu ferais aujourd'hui si tu accédais à la fonction suprême d'un Etat disons de la Russie ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

M'assurer les pleins pouvoirs .

As-tu la télévision dans ta chambre ?


----------



## mistik (23 Mars 2014)

Je n'ai pas de télévision ... mais ... une chambre là oui j'en ai une et même deux ! 

--> Que faire pour trouver le Saint Graal ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

Faire des fouilles dans des ruines.

La chose la plus étrange que tu aies mangée ?


----------



## mistik (23 Mars 2014)

De la chair humaine ! 

--> Pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

Pour te faire écrire .

Fais-tu souvent des bras de fer ?


----------



## mistik (23 Mars 2014)

Ni de bras de fer ni de bras d'honneur votre excellence.

--> Quel est le nom de la rose ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

Rosaceae ?

Comment est-il possible qu'un homme ait été marié à la soeur de sa veuve ?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Mars 2014)

Ben en se remariant avec elle...

Aimes tu voyager en avion ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2014)

Non pas du tout.

Es-tu déjà aller au Brésil ?


----------



## mistik (24 Mars 2014)

Non.

--> Quelle est l'étiquette politique de ton maire qui a été élu/réélu ou en ballotage ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2014)

PS.

Es-tu droitier ou gaucher ?


----------



## mistik (24 Mars 2014)

Je suis droitier donc un peu gauche dans la vie de tous les jours, maladroit quoi ! 

--> Après que les élections municipales de 2014 soient passées (donc après le second tour pour ceux et celles qui n'auront pas été élu/e/s au premier tour) qu'allons-nous élire à la prochaine élection de cette année ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2014)

Les élections européennes.

Penses-tu changer de métier dans un avenir proche ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Mars 2014)

Oui, devenir "rentier" à temps plein  ^^

As-tu voté ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2014)

Non, je suis en Belgique.

Tu es satisfait des résultats ?


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Mars 2014)

En local oui, en national non

Tu t'engagerais en politique ?


----------



## mistik (24 Mars 2014)

Non ... je ne pense pas ... ou car ... je ne pense pas ... je ne sais plus ! 

--> Quel est le pays dont tu te sens le plus proche (du fait de la nature particulière, ses monuments, sa population, son régime fiscal, etc.) ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2014)

La France.

As-tu un Opinel ?


----------



## bugman (24 Mars 2014)

Non, mais un bel Mcusta Damas. 
J'ai un Suisse aussi (celui de l'Armée).

Je suis donc le seul a avoir galeré aujourd'hui pour venir sur le forum ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2014)

Non c'était lent chez moi aussi.

Tu portes des bijoux ?


----------



## anntraxh (24 Mars 2014)

oh oui alors&#8230; 

tu chantes sous la douche ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2014)

Non.

Tu danses sur la piste ?


----------



## mistik (24 Mars 2014)

Uniquement avec les loups !

--> Manges-tu du tapioca où préfères-tu lire une histoire sur le Général Tapioca ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Mars 2014)

C'est délicieux le tapioca en dessert.

Tu bronzes facilement ?


----------



## bugman (25 Mars 2014)

Oui (mais pas dans mon coin).

Est ce que l'âge d'or du flipper (le jeu pas le dauphin) te manque ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2014)

Non je n'ai jamais trop aimé.

Ton endroit préférer pour lire ?


----------



## mistik (25 Mars 2014)

Ma chambre.

--> Aimes-tu les histoires de *Flipper le dauphin* ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2014)

Non.

Tu as un site web ?


----------



## mistik (25 Mars 2014)

Non.

--> As-tu une histoire drôle à nous raconter ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2014)

Bof.

Tu connais l&#8217;histoire de la minijupe ?
Elle est courte&#8230;mais elle est bonne !

Tu es agréable au téléphone ?


----------



## mistik (25 Mars 2014)

Très désagréable, arrogant et imbu de ma personne ! 

--> Es-tu caractériel ?


----------



## Powerdom (25 Mars 2014)

non


tu as quoi de prévu de spécial aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2014)

Rien de spécial.

Tu vas parfois au restaurant seul ?


----------



## bugman (25 Mars 2014)

Non.

Fromage XOR (ou exclusif) dessert ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2014)

Dessert seulement.

Quoi comme digestif ?


----------



## bugman (25 Mars 2014)

Cognac.

Es tu du genre câlin(e) ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2014)

Non.

Tu joues d'un instrument ?


----------



## mistik (25 Mars 2014)

A musique ... non ! :love:

--> Fait-il beau chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2014)

Non assez gris.

Tu utilisais Sherlock avant ?


----------



## mistik (25 Mars 2014)

Non, car j'ai surtout été sous _Mac OS X_ avec _Tiger_ et donc _Spotlight_.

--> Aimes-tu la série _Sherlock_ ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2014)

Oui.

Tu as eu de l'acné jusqu'à quel âge ?


----------



## bugman (26 Mars 2014)

Jamais eu. 

A choisir VWtour (tour de France en Van, short à fleurs, 50 balles en poche) ou Club Dadardiladada&#8482; pendant 15j. full options ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2014)

VWtour.

Serais-tu prêt à manger un steak créé in vitro ?


----------



## Phil1982 (26 Mars 2014)

Je préfererais manger de la terre plutot que ca..

Comment calculer 104093485*889334 le plus rapidement possible pour VOUS la tout de suite


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2014)

Dans Google non ?

C'était quoi ton plus grand rêve étant enfant ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Mars 2014)

Avoir un appareil pour miniaturiser les choses ^^

Aimes tu faire des farces ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2014)

Non pas trop.

As-tu un(e) meilleur(e) ami(e) ?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Mars 2014)

oui depuis 40 années !


ta voiture est sale ou toujours propre ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2014)

Propre.

As-tu un garage personnel ?


----------



## Phil1982 (26 Mars 2014)

Non dans spotlight

Oui, et une place de parking en sous-sol

Quelle voiture as-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2014)

Une Suzuki Swift.

Tu as déjà fait une croisière ?


----------



## bugman (26 Mars 2014)

Non (mais j'ai failli couler un bateau :casse.

Tu aimes la soupe ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2014)

Oui.

Avec des croûtons dedans ?


----------



## bugman (26 Mars 2014)

hmmmm. :love:

Soupe à l'oignon ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2014)

Oui !

Si tu le pouvais, tu changerais ton prénom ?


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2014)

Bah, Toum'aï c'est pas mal...

Tu votes dimanche ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Mars 2014)

Je suis en vacances, je n'ai pas donné procuration.

Tu as déjà joué à World of Warcarft ?


----------



## momo-fr (27 Mars 2014)

Non.

Tu as déjà joué à "Ni oui, Ni non" ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2014)

Parfois.

Tu as combien de pantalons ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Mars 2014)

6. je viens d'aller compter..


tu es à la mode ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2014)

Non.

C'était quoi ton premier ordinateur ?


----------



## ergu (27 Mars 2014)

Une grosse boîte beige sans marque avec un 80x386 dedans et un DD de 120Mo - deux lecteurs de disquettes (un de chaque format), un écran cathodique 14"...
8.000 francs.

ça fait combien en euros, ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2014)

Environ 1200.

Et ton premier modem c'était quoi ?


----------



## bugman (27 Mars 2014)

Je ne m'en souvient plus, c'est très loin... juste qu'il était moche, lent et bruyant. 
(peut être un Olitec)

Connais tu le fonctionnement d' (sais tu utiliser) un Enigma (celui des Allemands de la 2eGM) ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2014)

Non.

Recherches-tu toujours la perfection ?


----------



## bugman (27 Mars 2014)

Oui (même si je sais que l'on ne l'atteint jamais, plus je m'en approche et mieux je me sens).

Allez, exercice (pour le fun, apprendre et s'amuser) !
Rotor (G) : III Ringstellung : G
Rotor (M) : II Ringstellung : E
Rotor (D) : IV Ringstellung : N
Reflector : B
Steckerbrett :
[M-A] [C-G] [F-O] [R-S]
Positions initiale : A P L

La question : ZCXWI GVQLN TPKWB XDOSD MKSXO BTCXU ULPW ?


----------



## mistik (28 Mars 2014)

Mais tu viens de révéler la clé de mon pack office !!!

--> Qu'a offert comme cadeau le Président Hollande au Président Chinois en visite officielle en France ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)

Un buste de Charles de Gaulle.

Conduire est-il devenu trop contraignant ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mars 2014)

je reconnais que j'aime bien me faire conduire lorsque l'occasion se présente.


le matin c'est radio réveil ou sonnerie ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Mars 2014)

C'est sonnerie, puis sonnerie, puis sonnerie ... et ensuite radio réveil 

Quelle radio le matin ?


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2014)

France Inter

Tu prépares le petit dèj pour ta douce avant qu'elle se lève ?


----------



## ergu (28 Mars 2014)

Ouaip.

Plutôt du matin ou plutôt du soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)

Du matin.

Tu fais tes courses dans quel supermarché ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mars 2014)

au marché du coin et au drive du leclerc


ou est Obama en ce moment ?


----------



## momo-fr (28 Mars 2014)

Pas chez moi en tout cas 

Question ceinture, tu es pour ou contre la chasteté ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)

Contre .

As-tu des goûts particuliers ?


----------



## bugman (28 Mars 2014)

J'aime l'odeur du gaz. :love: oui, je sais... :hosto:

Te souviens tu de ce que tu as mangé mercredi soir ?


----------



## ergu (28 Mars 2014)

Ouais : quiche champigons/poivron et une pomme.
Et deux M&M's

T'en penses quoi ?


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2014)

T'as un côté végétarien et tu aime le mauvais chocolat...

Tu as encore de l'acné ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)

Oui un tout petit peu.

As-tu des vergetures ?


----------



## bugman (28 Mars 2014)

Je ne passe pas ma vie en extase devant mon corps d'Apollon face au miroir (mon beau miroir), jeune homme !  

Est ce que Jesus eut pu, à son époque, avoir un instrument pouvant mesurer le temps (ce qu'on nomme aujourd'hui montre, garde temps, voir peut être (plutôt même, un) cadran solaire... ou une roue à aubes, on s'en fout) ?
Jesus avait il le moyen de me donner l'heure (sans l'aide de Papa s'entend) ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)

Fortement possible ...

Quel est ton film préféré de Johnny Depp ?


----------



## bugman (28 Mars 2014)

Honte sur moi, je n'ai pas vu Edward, je dirais Pirate des Caraïbe (pour le spectacle)... bien que il y a Platoon aussi... faut dire j'aime assez l'acteur, c'est dur (bein oui, y'a Alice et son gros lapin aussi...).

Otis ça t'inspire : musique d'ascenseur qui saoule ou une bien bonne musique Soul ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)

J'aime encore bien.

Ce soir tu manges quoi ?


----------



## bugman (28 Mars 2014)

Des petits Piccolini© flamenkuch. Je n'ai pas fort faim (du moins jusqu'a 2h AM), ça fera l'affaire !

"J'aime encore bien."... Quoi donc ? La musique d'ascenseur ?  (t'as le droit, hein !)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)

La musique d'ascenseur ça me détend.

As-tu déjà fait du bénévolat ?


----------



## bugman (28 Mars 2014)

Non. Le pire c'est que je pourrais (j'ai le temps).  (débile inside des fois)

Une batterie qui après une charge de 48h, ne démarre pas la voiture (de saloperie de sa mère de merde, la pute, *#@!Grrr !§!@!!) après une semaine d'immobilité, elle est morte (la batterie) ? Elle va finir dans le canal (la voiture) !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)

Un tour ici peut-être ?

As-tu un tatouage ?


----------



## bugman (28 Mars 2014)

Merci ! 

Oui un beau tatouage que j'ai fait à 18 ans. Ma fille en a un aussi (cadeau de Noël que je lui ai offert l'année passée... 17 ans, elle m'a devancé mais de peu).

Si je te dis que je lui est offert un piercing à la langue pour ses 15 ans, ça te choque ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)

Non pas du tout.

Quel est le sport à sensation qui t'attire le plus ?


----------



## mistik (28 Mars 2014)

Je ne sais pas.

--> Pourquoi les poules n'ont-elles pas de dents ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)

Réponse ici ?

Quel bricoleur es-tu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Mars 2014)

Celui qui supervise.. je peux monter un meuble IKEA mais il ne me faut pas en demander plus 

Et toi ?


----------



## bugman (29 Mars 2014)

"Va y arrête", voila ce que j'inspire. Je ne sais pas quoi en penser (!?!)

Es tu amoureux (mais vraiment) ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

Non.

Es-tu surprenant ?


----------



## mistik (29 Mars 2014)

Par certains côtés assurément.

--> Es-tu un esprit tortueux ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

Un peu, oui.

As-tu encore des espoirs ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Mars 2014)

Bien sur ! 


c'est quoi ton jeu vidéo du moment ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

NBA 2K14.

Combien de fois par an pars-tu en week-end ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Mars 2014)

Quasi jamais, je préfère économiser pour partir en vacances mais en WE, c'est à la fois court et cher.

Tu mets de l'argent de côté ou tu dépenses tout ce que tu gagnes ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

Je mets de l'argent de côté.

Combien de degrés par chez toi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Mars 2014)

11°C et 100 km/h de vent

Comment vois tu ton avenir ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Mars 2014)

une bonne partie est derrière moi. sinon cool pour ce qui suit 


tu achètes encore des piles ou tu es totalement équipé en accu rechargeable ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

J'achète encore des piles pour les télécommandes.

Tu regardes encore des dessins animés ?


----------



## mistik (29 Mars 2014)

Très très très très très très très très très très rarement !

--> Lis-tu encore en bandes dessinées les aventures de Tintin et Milou ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

Oui.

As-tu aimé le dessin animé du même nom ?


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Mars 2014)

Oui

Que va-t-on faire quand il n'y aura plus de pétrole pour nos voitures ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

On marchera .

Pour ou contre supprimer les notes à l'école ?


----------



## mistik (29 Mars 2014)

Je suis contre leur suppression, l'élitisme doit demeurer.

--> Connais-tu l'histoire des momies de la soie ?


----------



## jonson (29 Mars 2014)

Non.

Peux-tu me la raconter?


----------



## mistik (29 Mars 2014)

On traite des échanges commerciaux et de l'influence hellénistique en Chine qui remontent à très loin.

--> Napoléon 1er était-il seulement un dictateur avec tous ses travers tel que le martèle l'ancien Premier ministre Jospin dans un ouvrage récent, ou était-ce un homme exceptionnel avec un égo démesuré ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Mars 2014)

Ce ministre est un con..

Tu es allergique au pollen ?


----------



## bugman (30 Mars 2014)

Pas à ma connaissance (mais je dois avoir une allergie... j'ai eu d'un coup pas mal de boutons étranges (comme des cloques) et demangeaisons il y a peu).

Je déprime un peu, plus le gout à rien et je ne trouve pas de taf (même plus motivé, tiens) ce qui me stress beaucoup. Bref, j'en ai plein le cul de me sentir vieux et inutile ! Un conseil à me donner ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2014)

Vachement difficile mais tu peux faire des sorties (sans dépenser des sous), faire du sport, voir un bon film, ...

Le dernier spectacle que tu as vu ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Mars 2014)

Le cirque de Noël.

Aimes tu les humoristes ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2014)

Ça dépend lesquels .

Es-tu un soiffard ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Mars 2014)

Tu veux dire qui boit beaucoup ? Alors oui. 

NDLR : Dans le Sud un "soiffard" est un type qui veux toujours quelque chose.

Aimes tu parler en argot ?


----------



## mistik (30 Mars 2014)

Pas particulièrement.

--> Aimes-tu employer un langage soutenu ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2014)

Pas spécialement.

Tu respectes bien le code de la route ?


----------



## FlnY (30 Mars 2014)

Oui assez.

Est-ce que tu es courtois ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2014)

Oui !

Es-tu quelqu'un de confiant ?


----------



## Powerdom (30 Mars 2014)

assez oui. 



On a perdu Pascal 77 ou j'ai loupé un épisode ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2014)

Ah oui dommage il est sympa.

À quel âge est-on le plus heureux ?


----------



## mistik (30 Mars 2014)

Peut être bien un an avant d'être _ad patres_ ! Bref, je n'en sais rien.

--> Qu'est-ce que *Titanfall *?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Mars 2014)

Il a l'air sympa ce jeu ! 

T'as une console ?


----------



## mistik (30 Mars 2014)

Non.

--> As-tu déjà été en Argentine ?


----------



## bugman (30 Mars 2014)

Jamais. Mais à Lille, chez Maurice, oui. 

Tu utilises ifttt ?


----------



## mistik (30 Mars 2014)

Non.

--> Qu'est-ce qu'un Mufti ?


----------



## idatalogin (30 Mars 2014)

Non pas du tout. Ma femme oui par contre. 

Aimes tu manger les oranges à la fin d'un repas ?


----------



## bugman (31 Mars 2014)

@ mistik : Un religieux (j'ai failli dire un gateau ).
@ idatalogin : Pas trop, je préfère les bananes (bon, le soir c'est pas le top).

Pas de problème de reveil avec le changement d'heure ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

Un petit peu oui .

Tu bois un jus de fruits le matin ?


----------



## bugman (31 Mars 2014)

Non, café uniquement (et une ou deux madeleines, parfois et un Coca (oui, oui) occasionnellement).

De quelles couleurs sont tes chaussettes ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

Noires.

Tu as des lunettes de soleil ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Mars 2014)

Yes

Motivé ce matin (moi pas) ?


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2014)

Pas mieux.

--> De quel bord politique est le maire qui vient être élu ou réélu chez toi aujourd'hui ou la semaine dernière ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

Je suis en Belgique donc ce n'est pas applicable.

As-tu suivi les élections à la télévision ?


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2014)

Je n'ai pas de télé.

--> Que pensent les Belges de la vague déferlante bleue et parfois bleue foncée en France ?


----------



## momo-fr (31 Mars 2014)

Le Belge est daltonien, il confond bleu et rouge

Es-tu pour ou contre le vote électronique sur internet ?


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mars 2014)

Archi contre

Tu devines pourquoi ?


----------



## momo-fr (31 Mars 2014)

Non, je ne devine jamais

Devine pourquoi ?


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mars 2014)

Tu n'as aucune prescience... 

Tes vacances cet été ce sera où ?


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2014)

Je ne sais pas.

--> Tes vacances à la Noël, ce sera où ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Mars 2014)

Aucune idée, c'est un peu tôt pour y penser !

Que manges-tu ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2014)

Soupe à l'ognon y crouton.

--> Chasses-tu le Troll dans les bois ou sur les réseaux ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

Non.

Bois-tu l'eau du robinet ?


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mars 2014)

Oui dans une carafe filtrante

As-tu un handicap?


----------



## momo-fr (31 Mars 2014)

Sans doute 

C'est quoi, selon toi, un handicap ?


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mars 2014)

Un truc qui te cloue...

Tu écoutes la radio en bossant ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

Non.

Quel sera ton prochain grand achat ?


----------



## momo-fr (31 Mars 2014)

Grand ? Une échelle 4 rangs sans doute&#8230; 

Le dimanche c'est Tiercé ou Quarté ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

Non plus.

Tu as un rival dans la vie ?


----------



## ergu (31 Mars 2014)

En dehors de moi-même ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

Oui !

La réponse ? .


----------



## ergu (31 Mars 2014)

Ni rival, ni ennemi.
Je crois.
Des cachés sinon - bien cachés - très bien cachés...

Les gens pensent quoi de toi au premier abord, d'habitude ?


----------



## momo-fr (31 Mars 2014)

Ils ne pensent pas d'habitude, c'est ça la "classe"&#8230;

Chez le coiffeur c'est "Comme d'habitude ?" ou "On va revoir pas mal de choses&#8230;" ?


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mars 2014)

L'enc..., sale bat...rd, mais j'vais y péter sa tête...



Nan, j'déconne, au premier abord, ils disent rien, au deuxième on boit des coups...

Grillé par momo

Comme d'ab'


Tu as le relationnel facile ?


----------



## momo-fr (31 Mars 2014)

Plutôt oui mais faut pas pousser non plus nice to meet you et puis quoi encore ! 

Dans un cocktail le plus important représente 1/2, 1/3 ou 1/4 du tout ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

Ça dépend du cocktail non ?

As-tu une borne arcade ?


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2014)

Que nenni !

--> As-tu déjà mangé du zèbre ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

Non.

As-tu un lave-vaisselle ?


----------



## ergu (31 Mars 2014)

Oui.

C'est quoi le menu chez toi, ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2014)

Je ne sais plus c'est déjà passé depuis longtemps.

--> As-tu un ami Acadien ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Mars 2014)

Non, mais je les croise avec plaisir tous les ans au Festival Interceltique.

Aimes-tu les séries télévisées ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

Ça dépend lesquelles, pour l'instant moi celle que je suis c'est Hannibal.

Tu prépares quelque chose pour le premier avril ?


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2014)

Peut être qu'on pourrait organiser ça avec MacG ... ça serait cool !

--> Que représentait le Premier avril jusqu'à ce que le Roi de France François 1er en décide autrement ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

Le début de l'année civile ?

As-tu un protège-dents ?


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2014)

Dis donc petit salopiot va ! 

--> Que penses-tu du Premier ministre Valls ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

J'attends un peu de voir avant de donner mon avis ...

Quelle sera ta prochaine grande fête ?


----------



## bugman (31 Mars 2014)

Je ne sais pas... et comme je n'ai pas spécialement une grosse envie de fêter quoi que ce soit, rien que d'y penser ça me gonfle deja.

Les sites de cul, pour toi c'est :
[] La page d'accueil de ton navigateur
[] Un rendez-vous journalier
[] Au moins une fois par semaine
[] Au moins une fois par mois
[] Moins
[] Jamais, au grand jamais ! Satan t'habite ou quoi ?
[] Ça ne te regarde pas p'tit con !


----------



## USB09 (31 Mars 2014)

Peut on m'expliquer ce que je comprend pas ?


----------



## bugman (31 Mars 2014)

Oui. (Ici, on répond à la question précédente avant d'en poser une nouvelle.)

Que peut on faire pour t'aider ? (je mets mon badge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 pour l'occasion)


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2014)

M'entourer d'amour bien sûr !

--> Tires-tu à boulets rouges ou bleus ?


----------



## bugman (1 Avril 2014)

A boulets verts (on n'a plus que cela en stock ici... remarque je ne tirais pas souvent de rouges non plus). 

Quelqu'un veut il bien me donner un gros coup de pèle sur la tête (j'aimerais tant dormir) ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

Je n'ai pas de pèle .

Tu as déjà fait de l'équitation ?


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2014)

enfant juste pour essayer avec un poney.

--> Gagne-t-on à te connaître ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Avril 2014)

Absolument !

Quelle est la différence entre ta belle-mère et un pitbull ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

Le rouge à lèvre.

As-tu un album de famille ?


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2014)

Oui, mais non mis à jour.

--> As-tu une arme à feu chez toi ?


----------



## ergu (1 Avril 2014)

Sûrement pas !

Pour quoi faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

Se défendre ?

Tu pratiques un art martial ?


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2014)

Que nenni !

--> Es-tu un fervent pratiquant des clubs échangistes selon Saint Dsk, priez pour nous pauvres pêcheurs ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

Non .

Tu penses bien profiter de ton existence ?


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2014)

Je ne pense pas.

--> Préfères-tu l'eau de _Vals_ ou l'ode de _Valls_ ?


----------



## bugman (1 Avril 2014)

L'eau de vie.

C'est quoi ton parfum ?


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2014)

Mistik est son propre parfum ! 

--> Quel est ta principale qualité ?


----------



## Powerdom (1 Avril 2014)

patient


portes tu une montre ?


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Avril 2014)

Jamais

Tu sais prendre ton temps ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

Non j'ai vraiment du mal.

As-tu aimé le film Casino ?


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2014)

Connais pas.

--> Ce _Casino_ était-il _Royale_ ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

Non .

Tu as un animal de compagnie ?


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2014)

Ma copine.

--> As-tu une Rolex au poignet ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

Non.

En rêves-tu ?


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2014)

Pas vraiment et je n'ai pas 50 ans ! 

--> Rêves-tu de devenir très riche ?


----------



## Powerdom (1 Avril 2014)

je le suis... 


tu plantes des fleurs en cette saison ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

Non pas encore.

Es-tu quelqu'un d'original ?


----------



## ergu (1 Avril 2014)

Si on veut.

Es-tu maniaque ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

Oui.

As-tu souvent le cafard ?


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2014)

Non.

--> Es-tu bordélique ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

Non.

Tu aimes le crabe ?


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2014)

Oui.

--> Crains-tu le baratin des commerciaux ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

Non.

As-tu bonne mémoire ?


----------



## ergu (1 Avril 2014)

Quand ça m'arrange...

Distrait ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

Parfois oui.

Taquin ?


----------



## ergu (1 Avril 2014)

Ch'veux sur la tête à Mathieu !
Hé, hé.

A ton avis ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

Oui.

Tu as bien profité de ta journée ?


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2014)

Non pas vraiment.

--> Fais-tu ou souhaites-tu faire de la politique dans les années qui viennent ?


----------



## bugman (2 Avril 2014)

Non pas le niveau. Faut pas péter plus haut que son cul. Puis je risque de clasher sévère (pas bon pour le coeur).


J'ai peut être ma chance dans la chanson... :bebe:

Non ?


----------



## mistik (2 Avril 2014)

Peut-être.

--> _AvecWhat what on AutoRap_ deviens-tu un auteur-compositeur-interprète ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2014)

Je pense qu'en quelque sorte oui.

Tu aimes le silence ?


----------



## mistik (2 Avril 2014)

Oui, car il est _d'or_ mais si _en dedans_ tu as des acouphènes alors _en dehors_ le bruit est préférable 

--> Que penses-tu de la composition du gouvernement du 02 avril 2014 en France ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Avril 2014)

pas grand chose.


aimes tu rêvasser devant une carte ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2014)

Je ne l'ai jamais fait mais pourquoi pas.

Tu aimes le football ?


----------



## mistik (2 Avril 2014)

Catégoriquement non.

--> Aimes-tu le chocolat noir ?


----------



## momo-fr (2 Avril 2014)

Le chocolat noir oui mais pas que. 

Pour demain c'est wingsuit ou non ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2014)

Non.

Tu fêtes le carnaval ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Avril 2014)

Non, je n'aime pas ça.

Tu regardes House of Cards ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2014)

Non.

Le nouveau gouvernement pourra-t-il donner un second souffle à François Hollande ?


----------



## bugman (2 Avril 2014)

Non je ne pense pas.

Dans quel domaine te considères tu comme expert ?


----------



## mistik (3 Avril 2014)

Dans les réponses aux questions.

--> Aimerais-tu être retenu comme Secrétaire d'Etat (ministre délégué) dans le nouveau gouvernement de Valls ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2014)

Non.

Tu as une caméra de surveillance chez toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Avril 2014)

Non.

print "Hello World\n"; ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2014)

Je ne comprends pas trop .

Tu penses souvent à l'argent ?


----------



## Powerdom (3 Avril 2014)

une fois par mois 


tu connais des histoires à placer au bon moment ?


----------



## bugman (3 Avril 2014)

Alors, c'est l'histoire d'un...(heu, non en fait)

La boule à zero, tu as fait ou ferais ?


----------



## ergu (3 Avril 2014)

J'ai eu les cheveux très, très courts, je sais quelle tête de c... je peux avoir comme ça.
Si je venais à me dégarnir un peu trop, j'opterais sans doute pour mais ça n'en prend pas le chemin pour l'instant (ouf)


Vieillir t'angoisse ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2014)

Oui mais je suis encore assez jeune.

Tu aimes te déguiser ?


----------



## FlnY (3 Avril 2014)

pas vraiment.

Quel est ton comique préféré ?


----------



## Lemell. (3 Avril 2014)

Voilà, donc je crois que je suis le seul à répondre à aucune questions, mais cela n'a aucune importance.
Donc tel est ma question, dont je connais tout à fait votre réponse : Que préférez-vous? Mac? ou Windows? 

Toutes personnes répondant "Windows" seront à tout jamais coincé(e) dans un trou.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2014)

Mac.

Quel est ton album préféré du Chat ?


----------



## ergu (3 Avril 2014)

Celui avec la vanne trop marrante, la, je sais plus le titre mais il y a le chat et puis il dit un truc trop marrant

Tu vois ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2014)

OK.

C'est quoi ton repas de ce soir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Avril 2014)

Purée et poulet.

Tu aimes ton travail ?


----------



## bugman (4 Avril 2014)

J'aimais mon travail.

Toi aussi tu as un grain de beauté hyper relou qui te gêne quand tu te rases ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

Plus maintenant je l'ai fait enlever.

Petit, tu avais souvent des punitions ?


----------



## mistik (4 Avril 2014)

Ca m'arrivait.

--> Petit étais-tu plus haut que trois pommes ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

Oui, j'ai toujours été assez grand.

Tu dépenses de l'argent aux jeux ?


----------



## mistik (4 Avril 2014)

Non, mais je boursicote en veillant à en perdre le moins possible.

--> Quelle est ton aversion au risque ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

Neutre.

Tu as des méthodes pour l'endormissement ?


----------



## ergu (4 Avril 2014)

En dehors du sexe ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

Avec le sexe .

Et un somnifère ?


----------



## ergu (4 Avril 2014)

Non, jamais.

Tu es facilement malade ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

Non de ce côté-là ça va.

Quel a été ton dernier plaisir ?


----------



## mistik (4 Avril 2014)

De faire l'amour ... peut être ...

--> Quel a été ton dernier achat irraisonné ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Avril 2014)

Mon dernier appareil photo.

Que penses-tu de la loi des séries ?


----------



## mistik (4 Avril 2014)

Que ce sont des séries sans lois cohérentes.

--> Que penses-tu de la mouche du coche ?


----------



## ergu (4 Avril 2014)

Rien, je crois que j'ai loupé le coche.

Combien mesures-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

1,90 M.

Quelle était ta matière favorite à l'école.


----------



## Powerdom (4 Avril 2014)

la géographie


qui est Constance Bonacieux ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

Une héroïne dans Les Trois Mousquetaires.

Tu piques souvent du nez ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Avril 2014)

Au boulot parfois ^^

Shit Happens ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

Trop souvent !

Tu écris parfois de la poésie ?


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Avril 2014)

Justement...

Tu me retrouverais un vers de Victor Hugo avec le mot chaîne dedans ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

Les Djinns

Murs, ville,
Et port,
Asile
De mort,
Mer grise
Où brise
La brise,
Tout dort.

Dans la plaine
Naît un bruit.
C'est l'haleine
De la nuit.
Elle brame
Comme une âme
Qu'une flamme
Toujours suit !

La voix plus haute
Semble un grelot.
D'un nain qui saute
C'est le galop.
Il fuit, s'élance,
Puis en cadence
Sur un pied danse
Au bout d'un flot.

La rumeur approche.
L'écho la redit.
C'est comme la cloche
D'un couvent maudit ;
Comme un bruit de foule,
Qui tonne et qui roule,
Et tantôt s'écroule,
Et tantôt grandit,

Dieu ! la voix sépulcrale
Des Djinns !... Quel bruit ils font !
Fuyons sous la spirale
De l'escalier profond.
Déjà s'éteint ma lampe,
Et l'ombre de la rampe,
Qui le long du mur rampe,
Monte jusqu'au plafond.

C'est l'essaim des Djinns qui passe,
Et tourbillonne en sifflant !
Les ifs, que leur vol fracasse,
Craquent comme un pin brûlant.
Leur troupeau, lourd et rapide,
Volant dans l'espace vide,
Semble un nuage livide
Qui porte un éclair au flanc.

Ils sont tout près ! - Tenons fermée
Cette salle, où nous les narguons.
Quel bruit dehors ! Hideuse armée
De vampires et de dragons !
La poutre du toit descellée
Ploie ainsi qu'une herbe mouillée,
Et la vieille porte rouillée
Tremble, à déraciner ses gonds !

Cris de l'enfer! voix qui hurle et qui pleure !
L'horrible essaim, poussé par l'aquilon,
Sans doute, ô ciel ! s'abat sur ma demeure.
Le mur fléchit sous le noir bataillon.
La maison crie et chancelle penchée,
Et l'on dirait que, du sol arrachée,
Ainsi qu'il chasse une feuille séchée,
Le vent la roule avec leur tourbillon !

Prophète ! si ta main me sauve
De ces impurs démons des soirs,
J'irai prosterner mon front chauve
Devant tes sacrés encensoirs !
Fais que sur ces portes fidèles
Meure leur souffle d'étincelles,
Et qu'en vain l'ongle de leurs ailes
Grince et crie à ces vitraux noirs !

Ils sont passés ! - Leur cohorte
S'envole, et fuit, et leurs pieds
Cessent de battre ma porte
De leurs coups multipliés.
L'air est plein d'un bruit de chaînes,
Et dans les forêts prochaines
Frissonnent tous les grands chênes,
Sous leur vol de feu pliés !

De leurs ailes lointaines
Le battement décroît,
Si confus dans les plaines,
Si faible, que l'on croit
Ouïr la sauterelle
Crier d'une voix grêle,
Ou pétiller la grêle
Sur le plomb d'un vieux toit.

D'étranges syllabes
Nous viennent encor ;
Ainsi, des arabes
Quand sonne le cor,
Un chant sur la grève
Par instants s'élève,
Et l'enfant qui rêve
Fait des rêves d'or.

Les Djinns funèbres,
Fils du trépas,
Dans les ténèbres
Pressent leurs pas ;
Leur essaim gronde :
Ainsi, profonde,
Murmure une onde
Qu'on ne voit pas.

Ce bruit vague
Qui s'endort,
C'est la vague
Sur le bord ;
C'est la plainte,
Presque éteinte,
D'une sainte
Pour un mort.

On doute
La nuit...
J'écoute : -
Tout fuit,
Tout passe
L'espace
Efface
Le bruit.

Es-tu quelqu'un de strict ?


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Avril 2014)

Oui, j'avais dit un vers, pas un poème 


T'en as pas un autre, c'est pas celui-là que je cherche...


----------



## thunderheart (4 Avril 2014)

_Toi qui, comme un coup de couteau,
Dans mon coeur plaintif es entrée ;
Toi qui, forte comme un troupeau
De démons, vins, folle et parée,

De mon esprit humilié
Faire ton lit et ton domaine ;
- Infâme à qui je suis lié
Comme le forçat à la *chaîne*,

Comme au jeu le joueur têtu,
Comme à la bouteille l'ivrogne,
Comme aux vermines la charogne,
- Maudite, maudite sois-tu !

J'ai prié le glaive rapide
De conquérir ma liberté,
Et j'ai dit au poison perfide
De secourir ma lâcheté.

Hélas ! le poison et le glaive
M'ont pris en dédain et m'ont dit :
"Tu n'es pas digne qu'on t'enlève
A ton esclavage maudit,

"Imbécile ! - de son empire
Si nos efforts te délivraient,
Tes baisers ressusciteraient
Le cadavre de ton vampire !"_

Victor Hugo ?


----------



## bugman (4 Avril 2014)

Baudelaire il me semble.

Baudelaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

Oui Charles ?

Tu fais souvent le ménage ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Avril 2014)

Pas souvent, mais je croche dedans assez régulièrement d'dans pour ne pas me faire tirer les zoreilles ^^

Quoi de passionnant à venir pour ce début de week-end ?


----------



## bugman (4 Avril 2014)

Je me rase la tête (tout seul, c'est une premiere). Ca va me changer.

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

Je crois que je vais aller au cimetière demain.

Tu aimes les rognons ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Avril 2014)

Rosé, oui....:love:

Es-tu un amateur des cochonnailles Lyonnaise ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2014)

Non pas spécialement.

Quel est ton moment préféré dans la lecture ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Avril 2014)

Quand je lis.

Que lis tu comme genre de livre ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2014)

Des thrillers en général.

Tu aimes lire dans ton jardin ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Avril 2014)

Dans mon jardin secret oui

Est-ce que les arbres sont en fleur chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2014)

Pas trop non.

Avec quelle célébrité aimerais-tu partager un repas ?


----------



## mistik (5 Avril 2014)

Si elle avait encore été vivante : Marylin Monroe.

--> En 1540, dans quelle ville française fut créée la première Bourse : Toulouse, Lyon ou Paris ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2014)

Lyon.

Tu as déjà échoué à un examen d'urine ?


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Avril 2014)

Jamais 

Sais-tu que j'ai retrouvé mon vers de Victor Hugo avec le mot chaîne ? 

L'art, c'est la pensée humaine qui va brisant toute chaîne (L'art et le peuple)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2014)

Joli .

Es-tu adepte des nuits blanches ?


----------



## bugman (5 Avril 2014)

Aficionado, non, contraint (mais il y a surement moyen de corriger), oui.

Soleil ! Et si on allait courir un peu ?


----------



## ergu (5 Avril 2014)

Demain matin.

Tu aimes les rues vides ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2014)

Je préfère effectivement.

Tu te lèves souvent du pied gauche ?


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Avril 2014)

impossible, je me lève des deux pieds...

Tu savais que les broches de connection ne sont pas universelles sur les autoradios modernes ? (vive l'usb)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2014)

Non.

Crois-tu en Dieu ?


----------



## bugman (5 Avril 2014)

Oui.
Croit il en moi ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2014)

Je l'espère pour toi.

As-tu un don particulier ?


----------



## bugman (5 Avril 2014)

Plusieurs. 

Optimiste en general ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2014)

Non plutôt pessimiste.

Es-tu opportuniste ?


----------



## mistik (5 Avril 2014)

Non, je n'ai pas la fibre commerciale.

--> Aimez-vous les fêtes foraines ?


----------



## bugman (5 Avril 2014)

Bien sûr.

Ta dernière connerie ? (moi c'est ce soir)


----------



## mistik (5 Avril 2014)

Ces dernières semaines.

--> Que serions-nous les hommes sans les femmes ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2014)

Des ours mal léché.

Et les femmes sans les hommes ?


----------



## bugman (5 Avril 2014)

Des ourses pas léchées du tout. 

Barbe à Papa ou Pomme d'Amour ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2014)

Barbe à Papa.

Quelle est ta liqueur favorite ?


----------



## bugman (5 Avril 2014)

Poire (mais je ne suis pas fan des liqueurs).

Un petit cognac après un bon repas ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2014)

Je ne bois plus d'alcool mais avant pourquoi pas.

Qu'est-ce qui te tient en haleine en ce moment ?


----------



## mistik (5 Avril 2014)

Je ne suis pas quelqu'un de très fréquentable, je ne bois pas vraiment ... et donc mon haleine ...

--> Qu'est-ce que le pantélégraphe inventé par l'abbé Giovanni Caselli vers 1860 ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2014)

Un télégraphe autographique, l'ancêtre du fax.

Possèdes-tu une carte de cinéma ?


----------



## mistik (5 Avril 2014)

Non. 

--> Quel est l'apport du trading algorithmique aux marchés financiers ?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Avril 2014)

Es-tu du genre matheux fou ?


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (6 Avril 2014)

mistik a dit:


> Non.
> 
> --> Quel est l'apport du trading algorithmique aux marchés financiers ?



Une "exubérance irrationnelle" de plus en plus folle.

Des monnaies suivantes, laquelle - sous sa forme actuelle - disparaîtra la première :
le Yen ?
la Livre Sterling ?
l'Euro ?
ou bien le Dollar US ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

Aucune idée.

Quoi de prévu pour ce dimanche ?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Avril 2014)

Jardinage, bricolage...

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

Lire et me reposer.

Tu vas déjeuner ?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Avril 2014)

Bientôt.

Que prends tu au petit déjeuné ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

Seulement un café.

Tu manges quelque chose vers 11 heures ?


----------



## bugman (6 Avril 2014)

Non (je pense même déjeuner assez tard, 13h, 13h30).

A quelle heure passes tu à table ?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Avril 2014)

Le dimanche, assez tard.

Le vent du bonheur souffle-t-il pour toi ?


----------



## ergu (6 Avril 2014)

Il a des bourrasques enivrantes et des accalmies paisibles.

Tu fais du sport le matin ?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Avril 2014)

Le samedi,  oui.


Vas-tu à la messe ?


----------



## ergu (6 Avril 2014)

Non.
Mais cette aprem, j'irais chanter... À l'église !

Tu chantes ?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Avril 2014)

Pas à l'église ou alors sous la torture.

Quelle est ton activité favorite ?


----------



## bugman (6 Avril 2014)

Ca depend, j'ai des periodes.

Tu nettoies ta voiture souvent ?


----------



## ergu (6 Avril 2014)

Entre une et trois fois par an c'est beaucoup ?


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2014)

Pas trop.

--> Question fondamentale du Docteur mistik : combien de fois par jour  vas-tu à la selle ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

Entre 3 et 5 fois.

Es-tu agile ?


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2014)

Non.

--> As-tu un oncle d'Amérique riche comme Crésus ?


----------



## bugman (6 Avril 2014)

Non.

3 à 5 fois par jour la grosse commission !?! Ca fait beaucoup, non ?


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2014)

Le Docteur mistik laissera ses confrères répondre à sa place.

--> En finance, qu'est-ce que la BPI ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

Bibliothèque publique d'information.

As-tu envie d'avoir des enfants ?


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2014)

En finance, BPI = Banque publique d'investissement.

Oui.

--> As-tu envie d'en finir avec la vie ?


----------



## ergu (6 Avril 2014)

Non.

T'en voudrais pas une ou deux en rab' plutôt ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

Non merci.

Tu as aimé Pulp Fiction ?


----------



## ergu (6 Avril 2014)

J'ai adoré. J'adore toujours.

Qu'est-ce qui fait que tu as envie de te lever le matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

Pour le moment pas grand chose, si ce n'est le plaisir d'une bonne clope.

Ton moment préféré de la journée ?


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2014)

La nuit et mon lit ! 

--> Quelle est ta marque préférée de "clopes" ?


----------



## bugman (6 Avril 2014)

Chameau.

Tu fumes beaucoup ?


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2014)

Aucunement.

--> Bois-tu beaucoup trop ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

Non.

Sais-tu faire des cumulés ?


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2014)

Non.

--> Tous les politicards sont-ils des cumulards ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

Non je ne le pense pas.

Tu fais collection de quelque chose ?


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2014)

Non.

--> Es-tu d'accord avec moi lorsque je dis aux femmes moins il y en a (sur elles de vêtements, tissus, etc.) mieux c'est (pour nous les hommes) ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

Non.

As-tu une tenue féminine ?


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2014)

Pas du tout ...

--> ... Tu me prends pour qui ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

Pour personne .

As-tu souvent des remords ?


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2014)

Parfois.

--> As-tu un esprit retors ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

Non.

Es-tu habile de tes mains ?


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2014)

Non ou ça dépend dans quelle circonstance. 

--> As-tu le pouce vert ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

Non pas du tout.

Tu utilises encore QuickTime ?


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2014)

Parfois oui.

--> Utilises-tu encore iWeb ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

Non.

Et iDVD ?


----------



## bugman (6 Avril 2014)

Non.

Tu loues souvent sur iTunes ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

Jamais.

Tu changes les icônes de ton système ?


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2014)

Jamais.

--> Est-ce que tu changes plus d'une fois par mois de slip ?


----------



## rabisse (6 Avril 2014)

Faudrait-il encore en avoir un! 
Slip éminence, slip kangourou, caleçon, string ?


----------



## FlnY (6 Avril 2014)

Boxer :rateau:

quel style adoptes-tu dans la vie de tous les jours ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

Classique.

Tu as déjà réalisé une prouesse ?


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

Ni prouesse, ni exploit.

--> Aimes-tu les poils de carottes ? ^^


----------



## bugman (7 Avril 2014)

Il y a de jolies rouquines !

T'arrive t'il de parler tout seul ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Avril 2014)

Rarement, mais ça m'arrive parfois ^^

LUNDI : Long Usant Nuisible Détestable Inutile.
Une autre proposition ?


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

Aucune ! Et c'est pas mal, bravo !

--> Est-il stupide le pense bête ou penser est-il bête et stupide ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

Penser n'est ni bête ni stupide et le pense-bête est utile .

Tu es déjà parti au Japon ?


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

Non, mais cela serait susceptible de m'intéresser ... connaître une autre culture !

--> Manger rend-il fort physiquement ou seulement fort gros ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

Ça dépend des gens et de la quantité non ?

Tu vas parfois dans des fast-food ?


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

1) Oui.
2) Oui.

En conséquence, est-ce que répondre 1 + 2 = ventre énorme ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

Pas forcément.

Tu l'as peut-être, le ventre énorme ?


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

Dis donc sacripant !

--> En finance, qu'est-ce qu'un rescrit ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

De nos jours, il est une prise de position formelle de l'administration fiscale, saisie par un contribuable. En cas d'interrogation sur la fiscalité applicable à une situation précise, la procédure du rescrit permet d'obtenir une réponse précise et définitive opposable à l'administration y compris si la solution donnée est contraire à la loi. Le rescrit fiscal fait ainsi prévaloir la sécurité juridique du contribuable sur le principe de légalité et de hiérarchie des normes. La procédure de rescrit se développe en France avec notamment l'introduction du rescrit en matière de sécurité sociale dans le but d'assurer la sécurité juridique de l'employeur cotisant face aux changements de doctrine des URSSAF.

Quel est ton temps de préparation le matin ?


----------



## FlnY (7 Avril 2014)

entre 30 et 45 minutes.

Quel est l'intérêt d'être hautain,  est-ce que ça permet d'avoir plus confiance en soi ?


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

Personnellement, je ne trouve pas.

--> Quel est l'écrivain (actuel ou disparu) que tu préfères ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

James Ellroy.

Tu as lu la Bible ?


----------



## bugman (7 Avril 2014)

Non.

J'ai raté quelque chose ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

Non.

Quel était ton dernier achat coup de coeur ?


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

Un iPhone 5S Gold.

--> Quel est ton sportif préféré ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Avril 2014)

J'aime bien Bolt

Aimes-tu faire la sieste ?


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

Oui, même la crapuleuse ! ^^

--> Aimes-tu pratiquer les sports nautiques ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

Non.

Tu préfères le pain blanc ou gris ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Avril 2014)

J'alterne, les deux sont bons.

Aimes-tu les pâtes ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

Oui.

Tu manges comment tes spaghettis ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Avril 2014)

Cuisson al dente, un filet d'huile d'olive, une feuille de menthe fraîche coupée finement et enfin quelques copeaux de parmesan.

Es-tu végératien ?


----------



## bugman (7 Avril 2014)

Non, végé à rien. J'aime la viande.

Saignante ?


----------



## ergu (7 Avril 2014)

Non, végétarien.

Poil aux mains ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Avril 2014)

Quelques uns oui.

Poils aux pattes ?


----------



## ergu (7 Avril 2014)

Ouais.

T'en penses quoi de la mode des mecs sans poils ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

Que j'aimerai en avoir moins .

Tu as la barbe douce ?


----------



## ergu (7 Avril 2014)

De la paille sèche, une horreur !

Tu te rases combien de fois par semaine ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

Trois à quatre fois.

Et toi ?


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

Quasi chaque jour.

--> Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

Trois à quatre fois .

As-tu déjà remporté un championnat ?


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

De sieste sans doute voire de ronflement probablement ...

--> As-tu un fil à couper le beurre chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

Non.

Combien as-tu de brosses à dents ?


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

84 afin d'en user 3 par jours !

--> Qu'est-ce que l'anatocisme ?


----------



## bugman (7 Avril 2014)

La capitalisation, pour une période inférieure à un an, des intérêts d'une somme prêtée.

3 etages... Ascenseur ou escaliers ?


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

Escalier.

--> Que faire pour sauver mon *mba qui freeze* ?


----------



## bugman (7 Avril 2014)

Commencer par jeter un oeil dans les logs (la console).
Mon ordi freeze aussi (pas de roue de la mort chez moi) et dans mon cas la cause est dû à la carte graphique. 

Le Mac te semble t'il fragile ?


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

C'est une uvre d'art et donc sa fragilité toute électronique est très présente.

--> Penses-tu un jour te présenter à une élection tant professionnelle que politique ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

Non.

Tu as déjà eu des hallucinations ?


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

Oui, un mba qui freeze ... mais ça s'était avant ... car oui il freeze !

--> Quand achèteras-tu ta nouvelle Audi ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

Jamais.

Tu as une housse pour ton MacBook Air ? .


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

Non, il est aussi nu qu'Adam et Eve ... et ... aussi chaud devant la Pomme interdite que Apple devant (ou derrière peut être) son concurrent Samsung !

--> Que faire pour éviter de devenir un Papa-gâteau ?


----------



## idatalogin (7 Avril 2014)

Dire à ses gosses que l'on a acheté un sachet de malabar pour leur mamie et papy. 

Combien de km entre Vienne en Autriche et Lavaur en France. ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Avril 2014)

En se prenant un râteau de la maman.

Tu télécharges illégalement ?


----------



## mistik (8 Avril 2014)

Je ne télécharge pas de films (je préfères louer sur iTunes), je regarde des vidéos concernant certains événements concernant la 2ème Guerre mondiale.

--> Utilises-tu iTunes pour louer ou acheter des films, séries, chansons, livres, applis ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

Non pas pour acheter.

Le soleil est-il au rendez-vous chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (8 Avril 2014)

Non, pas à cet instant précis.

--> As-tu pris un petit-déjeuner copieux ce matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

Non.

Possèdes-tu un produit Sony ?


----------



## bugman (8 Avril 2014)

Plusieurs.

Combien d'USB de libre sur ton Mac ?


----------



## mistik (8 Avril 2014)

2, les 2 du mba.

--> Combien de femmes, de concubines, de maîtresses as-tu ? ... Fais-moi rêver !!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

Une seule désolé .

Tu as un chiffre porte-bonheur ?


----------



## mistik (8 Avril 2014)

... Peut être le 7 comme les 7 maîtresses qu'il faut pour chaque homme pour toute la semaine ... 1 par jour ...
--> Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

Le 0 ou le 8.

Tu as un fruit favori ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Avril 2014)

J'aime bien l'ananas

Est-ce que la couleur d'un fruit est significative de sa saveur ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Avril 2014)

les fruits rouges me semblent plus savoureux.

la terre a tremblé chez toi ?


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Avril 2014)

Non, mais ça arrive de temps en temps...

Où est passé Pascal 77 ?


----------



## ergu (8 Avril 2014)

Il a réussi à s'évader.

T'en as pris pour combien ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

Déjà 9 ans .

Tu as le contact facile si on t'aborde dans la rue ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Avril 2014)

Ça dépend de mon humeur.

Tu donnes ton sang ?


----------



## mistik (8 Avril 2014)

Une fois à l'armée mais plus depuis ... je deviens livide comme si j'étais sucé par un vampire !!!

--> Es-tu d'accord avec la théorie de Schumpeter selon laquelle le progrès technique est au c&#339;ur de la croissance économique sur le long terme via le processus de "_destruction créatrice_" qui voit se produire de façon simultanée la disparition de pans d'activités conjointement à la création de nouvelles (ainsi par exemple du fait de la révolution industrielle, les fiacres ont laissé la place à l'industrie automobile) ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

Peut-être .

As-tu toujours besoin de rêver ?


----------



## ergu (8 Avril 2014)

As-tu toujours besoin de respirer ?


----------



## Romuald (8 Avril 2014)

Oui.

Tu glandes tant que ça au taf' que tu viens jouer ici  au lieu de peaufiner tes DEX ?


----------



## ergu (8 Avril 2014)

J'ai du code à pondre et je code par à-coups.

Considères-tu que passer 10h par jour au taff et continuer à répondre à tes mails pro le week-end soit un signe de productivité supérieure ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Avril 2014)

Bullshit ! Faut couper quand tu franchis le perron de l'usine pour démarrer ta deuxième journée rien qu'à toi ;o)

Pratiques-tu la méditation ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

Non.

Tu prouves souvent ton amour ?


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Avril 2014)

Tous les matins en me levant 

Ça te choque ?


----------



## ergu (8 Avril 2014)

Non.

Mais ne prouves-tu pas plus ton désir que ton amour si j'ai bien compris tes sous-entendus ?


----------



## bugman (8 Avril 2014)

En amour, je n'ai rien à devoir "prouver". C'est naturel, les gens savent que je les aimes par ce que je fais de façon innée.

Tu pleures parfois ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

Bien sûr.

Es-tu souvent en contradiction avec ta hiérarchie ?


----------



## bugman (8 Avril 2014)

Ca m'est arrivé. C'est un peu normal quand on se sent impliqué dans son travail. Il y a eu des clashs mais ça c'est toujours bien arrangé (à part que mon boss m'a un jour dit de travailler ma communication). 

Tu es apprécié au travail ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

Je pense que oui mais peut-être que non .

Une crise de foie ça t'es déjà arrivé ?


----------



## mistik (8 Avril 2014)

Ma foi ... oui !!! ^^

--> Utilises-tu encore un camion ... pardon ... un PC ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

Non mais j'en ai un.

Une application sympa à me faire découvrir sur Mac OS X ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Avril 2014)

*World Clock*

Tu parles combien de langue ?


----------



## mistik (8 Avril 2014)

Autrefois le babil ... _enfantin_, l'espagnol ... _olé_, l'anglais ... _yeah_ ... mais patatras j'ai tout oublié !!!

--> Quels sont la marque et le modèle de ton portable ?


----------



## bugman (9 Avril 2014)

iPhone 5S 32 Go Gris Sideral.

A partir de combien considères tu avoir beaucoup dépensé dans ta journée ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2014)

70 &#8364; environ.

Tu as une bonne culture sportive ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Avril 2014)

Moyenne

Pratiques-tu une activité sportive régulière ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2014)

Non.

As-tu des soucis au niveau du dos ?


----------



## bugman (9 Avril 2014)

Non. Je suis sous Unix. 

Tu dors seul(e), à droite ou à gauche de ta compagne (ton compagnon) ?


----------



## idatalogin (9 Avril 2014)

A gauche de ma compagne. 

Tu voudrai le dernier Mac Pro même si tu savais pertinemment que tu n'aurais aucune utilité d'autant de puissance ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2014)

Oui avec plaisir.

Quel écran choisirais-tu pour le coupler à lui ?


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Avril 2014)

Si j'avais les moyens pour le nouveau Mac Pro, je choisirais ce qui ce fait de mieux en matière d'écran pro...

Combien de points as-tu perdu sur ton permis de conduire ?


----------



## bugman (9 Avril 2014)

Quelques uns mais j'ai tout récupéré. 

A quel age savais tu conduire te débrouiller avec une voiture (la faire avancer, passer les vitesses... en mode terrains privés) ?


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Avril 2014)

J'ai appris à conduire à 14 ans avec ma mère sur des routes de campagne désertes, mais avec la voiture à double pédalage c'était plus facile... J'ai passé mon permis après 4 h d'auto école (possible à l'époque )

C'est quoi ton plus méchant croûtage en voiture ?


----------



## mistik (9 Avril 2014)

Etudiant à l'époque, suite à un déménagement (environ 120 Km aller retour), coup de fatigue, je ne vois pas le feu rouge ... j'ai embouti tout un lot de voitures ... je n'ai pas fait les choses à moitié !

--> Quel est ta pire connerie ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2014)

Avoir arrêter tôt l'école.

Tu sors souvent dans des bistrots ?


----------



## mistik (9 Avril 2014)

Plus maintenant que je suis Moine Tibétain.

--> Préfères-tu manger un uf cuit dur ou aller te faire cuire un uf ?


----------



## bugman (9 Avril 2014)

&#339;uf cuit dur.

&#338;ufs de caille ou &#339;ufs de lump ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2014)

Ni l'un ni l'autre

Faut-il supprimer les conseils départementaux pour faire des économies ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Avril 2014)

Aucune idée !

Quelle idée ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2014)

Aucune idée .

Tu es timide ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Avril 2014)

Non, j'suis Simplet

Connais tu le surnom des autres ?


----------



## bugman (10 Avril 2014)

Atchoum, Dormeur, Grincheux, Joyeux et Prof.

A choisir, en bon prince charmant, laquelle irais tu "pécho", Blanche-Neige ou Cendrillon ?
C'est étrange à chaque fois que l'on me parle de Blanche Neige, je pense "cul".


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2014)

Blanche-Neige.

Quelle a été ta coiffure la plus étrange ?


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Avril 2014)

Cendrillon, elle a l'avantage de faire le ménage et aimer faire la fête 
Blanche neige, elle chope 7 mecs d'un coup nanmé 


Tu es fier de ton avatar ?

Grilled par COrentin, tanpi


----------



## bugman (10 Avril 2014)

J'ai eu les cheveux oranges.
Tu es fier de ton avatar ? : Tu m'etonnes !

Tu vas souvent chez le coiffeur ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2014)

Une fois tous les trois mois environ.

Tu préfères dormir seul ou accompagner ?


----------



## bugman (10 Avril 2014)

Ça depend (ma copine a les pieds froids). Si c'est pour dormir, oui, seul, c'est bien.

As tu le sang chaud ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2014)

Non ça non.

As-tu déjà été une tête de Turc ?


----------



## FlnY (10 Avril 2014)

Non jamais.

as-tu déjà eu un souffre-douleur ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2014)

Oui en primaire, dur dur.

Tu étais le chouchou du professeur toi ?


----------



## mistik (10 Avril 2014)

Non, il m'a même souvent fait ch... !

--> Prends-tu beaucoup de médicaments chaque jour ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2014)

Quatre oui un peu trop.

Tu aimes le Red Bull ?


----------



## FlnY (10 Avril 2014)

Non. Aucun. seulement quand je suis malade.

Es-tu hypocondriaque ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2014)

Non.

Quel est ton dessert favori ?


----------



## mistik (10 Avril 2014)

Je n'en sais rien.

--> Cherches-tu midi à quatorze heures ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2014)

Non.

Tu lis la presse satirique ?


----------



## mistik (10 Avril 2014)

Non, je ne sais pas lire.

--> Crois-tu au hasard ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Avril 2014)

oui.


tu crois qu'il fait bien les choses ?


----------



## bugman (11 Avril 2014)

Je n'y crois pas (Je pense que c'est juste un manque de variables et donc l'impossibilité d'une simulation qui fait qu'un résultat soit hasardeux).

T'ai je convaincu ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

Ouais bof .

Quel est ton fond d'écran du moment ?


----------



## bugman (11 Avril 2014)

Sobre. Une tapisserie de couleur noire.

Ton album du moment ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

NBA 2K14, musiques du jeu.

Le plus gros livre que tu as lu ?


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Avril 2014)

Le jeu des perles de verre de Hermann Hesse, pfff !...

Tu as lu Le loup des steppes du même auteur ?
(question qui fait que je te le conseille)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

Non je ne l'ai jamais lu, merci du conseil .

As-tu eu envie de frapper à coup de masse l'infirmière en chef Mildred Ratched dans Vol au-dessus d'un nid de coucou ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Avril 2014)

Faudrait que je revisionne le film pour me décider ^^

Que deviens Jack Nicholson ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

Il a arrêté sa carrière des causes de problèmes de mémoire.

Connais-tu quelqu'un qui a Alzheimer ?


----------



## FlnY (11 Avril 2014)

Ma grand mère, la pauvre.

Que fais-tu pour entretenir ta mémoire ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

Rien et pour l'instant elle est en bonne état.

Quelle est ta bière favorite ?


----------



## FlnY (11 Avril 2014)

La triple karmeliet .

Sors-tu souvent avec tes amis, pour prendre une bonne bière ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

Non je ne bois plus d'alcool mais un café pourquoi pas.

Tu mets du sucre dans tes boissons chaudes ?


----------



## bugman (11 Avril 2014)

Boisson chaude + moi = café (aussi)... sans lait, sans sucre.

Tu as une piscine ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Avril 2014)

Non, une baignoire et l'océan pas loin

Vas-tu à la piscine ?


----------



## FlnY (11 Avril 2014)

Je dois dire que ça fait un moment que ça fait un sacré moment que je n'y suis pas allé.

Quel sport pratiques-tu le plus ?


----------



## bugman (11 Avril 2014)

Dernièrement du tir... mais actuellement, rien.

Un aliment que tu detestes ?


----------



## FlnY (11 Avril 2014)

Le melon.

Es-tu un fin gourmet ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

Non.

Quel est le chef le plus sexy ?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Avril 2014)

ma femme 


tu parles une langue exotique ?


----------



## bugman (11 Avril 2014)

Le Ch'ti. 

C'est assez exotique ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

Assez oui .

Tu aimes le Maroilles ?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Avril 2014)

jamais gouté..


c'est assez fort non ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

Oui.

Tu as déjà fait un régime draconien ?


----------



## FlnY (11 Avril 2014)

Non pas besoin. Je préfère faire beaucoup de sport.

Qu'est-ce que tu as prévu aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

Des courses ...

Tu fais quoi comme sport ?


----------



## FlnY (11 Avril 2014)

Du tennis.

tu aimes le tennis ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

Oui ça va, ce n'est pas mon sport favori cependant.

À choisir badminton ou squash ?


----------



## FlnY (11 Avril 2014)

Badminton.

Foot ou basket ?


----------



## bugman (11 Avril 2014)

Basket.

Connais tu les règles du Baseball ?


----------



## whocancatchme (11 Avril 2014)

Un peu.

La dernière fois que t'as fais un mcdo ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

Il doit y avoir 5-6 mois.

Tu prends quoi en général là-bas ?


----------



## bugman (11 Avril 2014)

Un "par 9" sauce chinoise, un Filet o'fish et si j'ai vraiment faim, j'ajoute un BigMac.

Tu connaissais PicPain ? Mon royaume pour un Pic'Grill !


----------



## whocancatchme (11 Avril 2014)

Non. 

Tu te saoules ce soir ?


----------



## bugman (11 Avril 2014)

Bein oui quelle question, comme d'hab. :mouais:

Tu sais mixer ? (vraiment... sans "sync" et autres gadgets à la con)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

Non.

Tu utilises quoi comme visionneuse d'images sur ton Mac ? Aperçu ?


----------



## bugman (11 Avril 2014)

Pour visualiser vite fait, la touche espace.

Tes courses, tu les fais où ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

Intermarché.

Tu vas souvent dans des épiceries ?


----------



## FlnY (11 Avril 2014)

Non très très rarement.

Regardes-tu le petit journal sur canal+ ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

Non et je n'ai pas Canal+.

C'est encore bien Les Guignols ?


----------



## mistik (11 Avril 2014)

Je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas la "_petite lucarne_" chez moi !

--> As-tu beaucoup d'ami(e)s dans la "_vie réelle_" et non pas celle fantasmée sur le net (facebook, etc.) ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

Non pas tellement et encore moins sur le net.

Ton véhicule est-il bien entretenu ?


----------



## bugman (11 Avril 2014)

C'est une veritable poubelle (j'hésite avec "épave"). J'ai honte (ou pas, je m'en tape en fait). Elle ronronne encore bien. 
(Titine&#8482; je l'ai rebaptisé MadMax&#8482

Toi aussi on lui a rentré dedans (pour ne pas dire joyeusement défoncé) sans y laisser sa carte après coup(s) ?


----------



## FlnY (11 Avril 2014)

Pas rentré dedans mais j'ai eu le droit a des rayures, des coups de portières et tout ce qui laisse des traces sans trop l'endommager.

Es-tu du genre a faire passer ta voiture avant ta femme ?


----------



## bugman (11 Avril 2014)

Non.

Et en imaginant que ta voiture serait une 308 GTS (pas Peugeot hein) ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Avril 2014)

Je n'ai pas connu la série Magnum, et je préfère Lamborghini 

Pourquoi dit-on souvent que les hommes conduisent mieux que les femmes ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2014)

Ils sont plus assurés je crois.

Tu veux faire quoi comme prochain voyage ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Avril 2014)

Je pars à la plage le week-end prochain.

Tu regardes Top Gear ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2014)

Non.

Tu fais quoi ce samedi ?


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2014)

Je te réponds.

--> As-tu une belle vue de chez toi ?


----------



## momo-fr (12 Avril 2014)

Côté rue non, côté jardin c'est correct, verdoyant et sans vis-à-vis proche. On vit en ville.

Tu vas au marché demain matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2014)

Non.

Fait-il ensoleillé par chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2014)

Oui !!!

--> Combien de fois (par semaine ... par mois) selon toi faut-il honorer sa moitié ?


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Avril 2014)

Une fois par an, ouais c'est super, génial, (trépignements)...

Mais pourquoi ?

Parce que c'est demain !!!

Elle est pas un peu con la question de mistik ?


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2014)

Je ne crois pas que ce soit la question de mistik qui soit co... mais tout bêtement le bonhomme !

--> Faut-il éliminer physiquement le bestiau mistik ?


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Avril 2014)

Oui mais étouffé, je n'aime pas trop le sang...

Tu veux pas bouffer un oreiller de ma part ?


----------



## bugman (12 Avril 2014)

Non. Va falloir t'en charger.

A force d'en recracher toi aussi tu fais voler dans les plumes ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2014)

Non.

Tu as le rire facile ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Avril 2014)

En général oui.

Ton comique préféré ?


----------



## bugman (12 Avril 2014)

J'aime assez le coté complètement loufoque de mister Bean et des Monty Python.

Tu aimes aussi ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Avril 2014)

Oui j'aime bien

Rire est important ?


----------



## bugman (12 Avril 2014)

J'ai eu des fous rires mémorables, ils m'ont aidé (en mode décompression). Oui, le rire me semble plus qu'important.

Le tien est communicatif ?


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2014)

Oui absolument !

--> Pleurer peut-il parfois être indispensable pour pouvoir aller de l'avant ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Avril 2014)

Aussi oui

A la vôtre les zamis ?


----------



## bugman (12 Avril 2014)

A la tienne copain.

Tu t'ennuies parfois ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2014)

Oui souvent.

Comment tu combats cet ennui ? Du sport ?


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2014)

Sport ... ennuyeux ... 

--> Aimes-tu les _*envolées lyriques*_ ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2014)

Je connaissais pas, merci.

Combien tu as de CV ?


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2014)

Je ne sais pas, je m'en fous ...

--> Qu'est-ce qu'un gestionnaire de patrimoine ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2014)

Le gestionnaire de patrimoine, est un spécialiste de l'investissement sur mesure et un expert en ingénierie patrimoniale qui possède de solides connaissances en économie, finance, fiscalité et droit.

Tu as vu le film Zulu ?


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2014)

Non.

--> Travailles-tu le week-end ?


----------



## bugman (12 Avril 2014)

Non, pas encore (je viens de regarder la BA).
Non (ni en semaine). 

As tu lu l'Art de la guerre (Sun Tzu) ?


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2014)

Malheureusement non.

--> Crois-tu en la force de l'esprit ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2014)

Non.

Tu as parfois le sentiment d'être transparent ?


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2014)

Oui souvent car je suis totalement _a spy_.

--> Qu'est-ce qu'un _spin doctor_ ?


----------



## bugman (12 Avril 2014)

Une personne se trouvant entre conteur et avocat, certainement. (?)

Tu aimes les histoires ?


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2014)

Drôle ... oui !

--> Connais-tu un mythomane, un mégalomane ?


----------



## bugman (12 Avril 2014)

Ils ne m'intéressent pas spécialement. J'ai plus d'intérêts pour les psychopathes. 

Ta pathologie ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2014)

Entre autre, phobie sociale.

Si tu devais jouer dans une pièce de théâtre ce serait laquelle ?


----------



## bugman (12 Avril 2014)

Le malade imaginaire... rien que pour le titre.

Quel est (sans spécifié le pseudo de l'émetteur) le contenu du dernier commentaire (coup de boule) que tu as reçu ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Un clin d'oeil.

Quelle est ta force disco ?


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Avril 2014)

Full (merci à tous d'ailleurs).

Lis tu la presse Mac ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Non.

Fais-tu des sports extrêmes ?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Avril 2014)

non.

des invités ce dimanche ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Non chez moi c'était hier.

Quoi de prévu pour ce midi ?


----------



## bugman (13 Avril 2014)

Rien et...
...J'ai rien prévu pour demain
Mais c'est déjà bien d'y penser
Et je pense que demain matin
J'aurais du mal à me lever

C'est de ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Tryo non ?

Adepte des marches dominicales ?


----------



## momo-fr (13 Avril 2014)

Plutôt, le marché le matin et plus si entente.  

Le comté de Harlan au Kentucky ça te parle ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Non.

Je n'ai jamais mangé au KFC c'est bon ?


----------



## bugman (13 Avril 2014)

Etrangement moi non plus, mais on m'a dit que oui.

Pourquoi tout le monde aime le poulet ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Pour tout le monde, je ne sais pas mais moi j'aime et j'arrive bien à le digérer (ce qui est pas mal).

Tu as un bon plan de restaurant dans ta région ?


----------



## momo-fr (13 Avril 2014)

Un seul ? Non, j'en ai plein et se serait long de les aligner ici

Amateur de café, Nespresso c'est quoi pour toi ?


----------



## bugman (13 Avril 2014)

Cher. Ma Krups prend la poussière.

Amateur pour le (son petit) plaisir ou il faut être expert pour (véritablement) apprécier (quelque chose) ?
Ou encore : Valeur != plaisir ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Pour son petit plaisir je pense que c'est le plus important.

Tu prends souvent le taxi ?


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

Non.

--> Prends-tu souvent tes jambes à ton cou ?


----------



## bugman (13 Avril 2014)

Trop d'efforts. Je préfère affronter. 

De quoi à tu peur ?


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

De moi.

--> En 2017, Valls sera-t-il élu Président de la République ?


----------



## momo-fr (13 Avril 2014)

En 2017 le monde aura changé, Valls aussi (pris un coup de vieux garanti).

Amateur de café (bis), Afrique, Amérique du sud ou Amérique centrale ?


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

Amérique du Sud.

--> Quel est l'Etat le plus au Sud de l'Amérique du Nord ?


----------



## bugman (13 Avril 2014)

Colombien certainement (j'aime bien quand ça pete).
Nicaragua... mais je ne sais même pas si c'est un état (?)

Pour le thé, comme moi, Darjeeling ? (si oui, pourquoi ?)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Je ne bois plus de thé.

Tu prends des biscuits avec ?


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

Non.

--> Faudra-t-il tout faire pêter en France pour nous débarasser enfin de la classe politique actuelle et mettre en place un autre système de gouvernance en réinventant la démocratie ?


----------



## bugman (13 Avril 2014)

"Faudra-t-il tout faire pêter en France"
Oui.  (ça ne me fait pas plus plaisir que ça... mais...)

Actuellement, c'est bien la merde, non ?


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

Oui cher ami, il faut tout revoir ... surtout ... la Fonction publique ... qui nous coûte la peau du cul !

--> Pars-tu quelques jours pour les vacances de Pâques ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Non malheureusement.

Tu en achètes des oeufs ?


----------



## rabisse (13 Avril 2014)

C'est le peuple qui doit changer!
Militant?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Non.

Es-tu une personne joviale ?


----------



## rabisse (13 Avril 2014)

Nécessairement.
Sujet à la déprime, les informaticiens?


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

Affreusement ! ^^

--> Es-tu perclus d'esprit ?


----------



## bugman (13 Avril 2014)

@15:20. Non, je n'ai rien de "joyeux" (suis pas un nain) 
Paralysé... oui ! :/

Par contre Et un "vieux" (41 ans) con peut être. Qu'en penses tu ?


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

Je n'en pense plus rien.

--> Pense-tu que penser permet de penser encore le lendemain et le surlendemain et ainsi de suite jusqu'à ses 100 ans ?


----------



## bugman (13 Avril 2014)

Dans le cas contraire autant se foutre une balle dans la tête.

(ou se faire torcher), non ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Assez d'accord .

Tu as déjà passé une journée pour toi parfaite ?


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

Oui.

--> Faut-il tous se mettre à la coke et à l'héroïne ?


----------



## bugman (13 Avril 2014)

Jamais gouté. Suis pas au bord du gouffre. (nul envie inside)

Demain, un médecin te declare une maladie incurable (celle qui va faire de toi un type mort ou legumisé dans deux mois), les drogues durs, tu goutes ? (du coup là moi oui, je te fais une review !)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Non, j'ai déjà donné avec l'alcool.

Es-tu bon professeur ?


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

Ce n'est pas mon métier.

--> Que penses-tu du *RAID* en informatique ?


----------



## bugman (13 Avril 2014)

En tant que bon professeur (t'es pas obligé de le suivre), je t'aurais éloigné de l'alcool également (pour ton bien)... Apres si ta mort est inevitable (à la porte), je ne risque pas de t'éloigner de toutes experiences (de plaisirs... on s'en branle, demain t'es mort de toutes façons).
RAID dingue !

Alors, au bout du compte, suis je un bon professeur ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Correct .

Quel film attends-tu avec impatience au cinéma ?


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

Aucun.

--> De quel(le) écrivain(e) attends-tu la sortie littéraire ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Toujours James Ellroy.

Tu as joué à L.A. Noire ?


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

Ni à la noire ni à la rouge !

--> Qui est l'homme de la situation pour redresser la France ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Je ne sais pas si on doit "redresser" la France.

Que t'évoques le Texas ?


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

Un *instrument* bien sûr !!!

--> Que t'évoque le nom "_Disney_" ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Des dessins animés de mon enfance.

Tu as un SSD sur ton Mac ?


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

Oui ... mba.

--> As-tu une grande capacité en disque dur ou SSD et le cas échéant de combien ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Non, 128 seulement.

Tu utilises beaucoup d'extensions sur ton navigateur ?


----------



## bugman (13 Avril 2014)

5.

Je viens d'évacuer un peu au volant (soit c'est passé à l'as, soit on me recherche partout... j'ai au moins un peu communiqué avec les deux roues de mon département)... mais je reste sur ma faim.

Connais tu un circuit prêt à m'accueillir dans mon coin (c'est un vrai besoin) ?


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

Je suis fatigué, je n'imprime plus de circuit, désolé.

--> Passionné de pets, aimes-tu le cassoulet ?


----------



## bugman (13 Avril 2014)

Quand je suis tout PAL (...pete un coup)... mais la TV et moi ça fait deux.

Bon, on fait un truc ? Quoi ? (bouge un peu ton cul et fais moi rêver)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Faire une virée en Russie.

C'est toi qui va chercher le pain le matin ?


----------



## momo-fr (13 Avril 2014)

Yeap et je ramène le journal avec je bois aussi mon premier café par là-bas

La question du jour : que ferais-tu sans principes ?


----------



## bugman (13 Avril 2014)

Rien. Faut rien faire dans ces cas là.
Moi je ne fais rien non plus... Ce n'est pas que je n'ai pas de principes... juste qu'on s'en branle et me les laisse.

C'est quoi tes principes ?


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

3 repas par jour.

--> Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Ne pas mourir.

Que fais-tu ce soir ?


----------



## bugman (13 Avril 2014)

Je veux bien tenter de continuer de vivre.

Et toi ? Des projets ?


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

En tout cas, je ne vais pas au théâtre.

--> Aimerais-tu acquérir un bracelet connecté qui te donne des indications notamment sur ta santé ou attends-tu la sortie des montres connectées offrant le même service en sus de donner l'heure ou au contraire ne souhaites-tu pas investir dans ce genre d'instrument ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Je préfère ne pas y investir personnellement.

Tu aimes le look des Mac Pro ?


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

Oui, comme beaucoup de gens je pense. 

--> Vous les pro, pensez-vous qu'il soit plus pratique que les "anciens" des versions antérieures à 2013 avec depuis 2013 des périphériques à l'extérieur du MacPro et non plus en interne ?


----------



## bugman (14 Avril 2014)

Je ne suis pas pro. Je vais tenter de répondre quand même.
Je pense que tout depend des périphériques. Il me semble que si celui-ci est censé ne plus bouger, il est tout aussi bien à l'intérieur, sauf si il demande de l'interfacer avec d'autres elements externes (interface audio par exemple). La problématique avec les périphériques externes est certainement d'ordre esthétique. D'un autre coté, le nouveau MacPro est compact et sympathique à l'oeil.

Es tu prêt à faire des concessions sur les fonctions afin de preserver l'esthétique de ta machine ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2014)

On le fait déjà avec le MacBook Air, non ?

Tu aimerais avoir des pouvoirs surnaturels ?


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Avril 2014)

Surnaturel je ne sais pas mais le don d'ubiquité ou de télétransportation, pourquoi pas !

Et toi ?


----------



## bugman (14 Avril 2014)

Arrêter le temps.

Tu as vu cet episode de Twilling Zone ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2014)

Non malheureusement.

Si tu arrêtes le temps, que fais-tu ?


----------



## mistik (14 Avril 2014)

Non.

--> Fait-il beau chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2014)

Ensoleillé mais frais.

Comment s'annonce ta semaine ?


----------



## mistik (14 Avril 2014)

Ensoleillée. 

--> Comment se terminera ta semaine ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2014)

Dans la pluie sans doute.

Ton bulletin de salaire est-il trop compliqué ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Avril 2014)

Oui, je ne regarde que le net en fait

Es-tu carriériste ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2014)

Non, peut-être à mon désavantage d'ailleurs.

Es-tu épanoui dans ton travail ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Avril 2014)

je n'irais pas jusque là, mais je m'y plais.


qui a fait un carton sur youtube en chantant alléluia ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2014)

Bastian Baker ?

Tu as changé le thème de ton Mac ?


----------



## mistik (14 Avril 2014)

Non.

--> Quand penses-tu re-basculer dans le monde de _Windows_ ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Jamais.

C'était quoi ton dernier Windows ?


----------



## bugman (15 Avril 2014)

Ce n'est pas vraiment ma priorité. On va dire : si besoin(s).
... puis j'envisagerais une nouvelle machine quand les finances iront mieux (en espérant que mon Mac tienne en attendant).
Seven 64 bits.

Encore une belle journée de merde qui nous attend demain ? :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Sans doute.

Encore des factures à payer ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Avril 2014)

Encore et toujours.

Es-tu un(e) Geek(ette) ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Oui un peu.

Es-tu amateur de cigares ?


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2014)

Ni de cigare, ni de cigarette, ni d'opium, ni de cocaïne, ni d'héroïne, _ni ni _

--> Es-tu raide dingue des femmes en jupette ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Non.

Pourrais-tu entretenir une relation avec une prostituée ?


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2014)

Cela me ruinerait financièrement ... sans parler de ma santé.

--> Quel est l'intérêt de connaître la longueur  crânio-caudale ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

La date de début de grossesse.

As-tu une connexion rapide ?


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2014)

Plus ou moins mais moins que plus.

--> As-tu préparé ton repas de midi ?


----------



## bugman (15 Avril 2014)

suffisante.
Non (pas faim).

Nonos : Quel est l'autre nom de l'Ulna ?


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2014)

Cubitus.

--> Quel est le secret des dieux ?


----------



## bugman (15 Avril 2014)

La decision prise sur leurs petits nuages qui n'a aucun intérêt à nous être divulgué, à nous, simples mortels, pour le moment.

Qui est le dieu des Eaux vives et des Sources ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Neptune.

Arrives-tu à garder ton calme en général ?


----------



## bugman (15 Avril 2014)

Je suis facilement exaspéré.

Qui monte Helhest ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

La Mort.

En as-tu peur ?


----------



## bugman (15 Avril 2014)

Oui.

Mais bon. Faut pas ! (?)


----------



## rabisse (15 Avril 2014)

Non mais il faut se préparer chaque jour à ne plus vivre.
Beaucoup plus redoutables sont les conditions dans lesquelles, elle viendra ... non?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Bien vrai ça .

As-tu déjà assisté à une fin de vie ?


----------



## bugman (15 Avril 2014)

Oui. Pas prêt de l'oublier.

Et si on partait dans du plus gai ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Oui.

Quel est ton endroit favori pour te détendre ?


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2014)

La morgue ! 

--> Quel est le prix d'un kilo de pommes de terre à Carrouf ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Avril 2014)

Aucune idée !

Suis-tu la saison 4 de Game of Thrones ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Non.

Tu regardes les vidéos du Joueur du Grenier ?


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2014)

Non et je ne vide pas non plus mon grenier, je n'en ai même pas !

--> Quelle est ta marque de voiture préférée ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Porsche.

Quelle est la marque de ta voiture ?


----------



## bugman (15 Avril 2014)

Peugeot.

Ta prochaine sera une allemande ?


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2014)

No lo sé !

--> Goûtes-tu à la poudre de perlimpinpin ?


----------



## bugman (15 Avril 2014)

Les drogues et moi... suis trop vieux pour ces conneries ! 

Tiens revenons dans le morbide (vu que t'aimes ça) : Et si tes jours étaient comptés (mais disons bien), tu gouterais à tout avant l'arrivé de la grande faucheuse (sur son cheval boiteux) ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Non pas à tout, un truc soft.

Tu goûterais à quoi ? Toi ?


----------



## bugman (15 Avril 2014)

Tout ce qui déchire sa race si l'on parle de drogue (vu que plus grand chose a perdre après tout).

C'est bien beau tout ça mais ça donne faim... On mange quoi ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2014)

De quoi se rassasier !

--> Le monde est-il une montgolfière suspendue dans le vide ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

C'est à dire ?

Le monde ne tient à rien ?


----------



## bugman (15 Avril 2014)

A un fil (le pire c'est que c'est l'homme qui le tisse).

As tu confiance en la race humaine (en se qui concerne sa preservation et celle de sa "montgolfière") ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Non.

As-tu encore un peu d'innocence en toi ?


----------



## bugman (15 Avril 2014)

Peu être trop.

Pour "réussir", faut il aujourd'hui être un loup pour l'homme ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Ça dépend réussir dans quoi mais en général je pense que oui.

Es-tu inquiet pour le niveau de vie de ta future retraite ?


----------



## thierry37 (15 Avril 2014)

Oui.

Est ce que tu crois qu'on a vraiment 2 ans de garantie, pour couvrir la carte mère ou carte graphique de nos macs ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Oui.

Tu as déjà jeté un Mac ?


----------



## thierry37 (15 Avril 2014)

non, je les revends.

Tu fais comment pour faire valoir tes droits à la garantie de 2 ans ?


----------



## bugman (15 Avril 2014)

Je sors les articles allant de L111 à L112 du Code de la consommation.

Est ce suffisant (je ne suis pas juriste) ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Je pense. Je ne suis pas juriste non plus .

Si tu devais avoir un chat, tu prendrais quelle race ?


----------



## bugman (15 Avril 2014)

Peu importe. J'ai eu un siamois (je n'ai plus peur de rien). 
Pour moi, un chat, un chien ou une autruche ce n'est pas un sac LV. M'en tape de la "marque".

Pourquoi ces boules de poils se font un plaisir de saccager la maison ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Pour nous donner de l'occupation .

Tu étais doué en sciences à l'école ?


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2014)

J'étais sous-doué en sciences à l'école !

--> Jusqu'à quel niveau t'es-tu élevé dans le supérieur ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Je n'ai pas été dans le supérieur.

À quand remonte ta dernière leçon ?


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2014)

A vendredi dernier.

--> Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Deux ans environ.

Tu t'y connais en typographie ?


----------



## bugman (15 Avril 2014)

Loin d'être un spécialiste (j'arrive plus ou moins à classifier, ça s'arrête là).

Tu preferes les polices Serif ou les Sans-Serif ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Sans-Serif.

Tu as une police préférée ?


----------



## bugman (15 Avril 2014)

J'aime beaucoup la Futura.

Et toi ?


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2014)

Je répondrais "Peut être" comme le film éponyme.

--> Seras-tu demain fidèle au poste sur les forums de MacG ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Possible.

As-tu déjà connu des périodes de vache maigre ?


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2014)

Oui.

--> As-tu déjà connu des vaches qui n'étaient pas grosses ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Non c'est exact.

Es-tu circoncis ?


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2014)

Je suis surtout circonspect.

--> Fais-tu partie des Illuminati ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Non.

Tu as déjà fait la manche ?


----------



## bugman (15 Avril 2014)

Non.

Tu l'as deja traversé ?


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2014)

Oui.

--> Tes chemises sont-elles à manches courtes ou à manches longues ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Manches longues.

Tu as déjà participé à un atelier d'écriture ?


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2014)

Non, je ne suis pas un manuel ... je ne vais jamais à l'atelier.

--> Pourquoi les voitures sont des pompes à fric ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Combler le vide budgétaire.

Tu rêves d'un monde sans voitures ?


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2014)

Oui mon neveu !

--> Te rêves-tu d'être un jour Président de la Réplique franco-vocalise azimuthée ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Non.

Tu utilises Dropbox ?


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2014)

Oui.

--> Boostes-tu ta box lorsque tu regardes ton équipe de rugby favorite faire un drop ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Qu'est-ce ?

Tu possèdes des autographes ?


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2014)

Que nenni !

--> Te brosses-tu trois fois les dents par jour ou suis-tu la nouvelle nomenclature proposant plus que deux brossages par jour ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Deux brossages pour ma part.

Brosse à dents Hard, Medium ou Soft ?


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2014)

Souple.

--> Face à ton assiette es-tu soupe au lait ou olé tu soupes gaiement ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Je soupe gaiement.

Tu fais bien la cuisine ?


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2014)

Disons que je la fait.

--> Fais-tu des régimes ?


----------



## bugman (15 Avril 2014)

Non. D'ailleurs ce doit être l'horreur. 

Sais tu mettre une personne en PLS ?


----------



## mistik (16 Avril 2014)

Oubliée cependant la mort ne m'oubliera pas.

--> Sais-tu faire une règle de trois ?


----------



## bugman (16 Avril 2014)

Oui.

Sais tu convertir un nombre dans une base différente : decimal(10) en binaire(2) puis en hexadecimal(16) ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

Oui.

Sais-tu dormir debout ?


----------



## mistik (16 Avril 2014)

Non car je ne suis pas un astronaute.

--> Es-tu un grand menteur ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

Non mais parfois j'aime dissimuler des choses.

Envies-tu les riches ?


----------



## mistik (16 Avril 2014)

Ce dont je suis certain, c'est dès que je serai riche je ne les envierai plus.

--> Es-tu claustrophobe ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

Non.

Te lèves-tu parfois la nuit pour grignoter ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Avril 2014)

Non, juste boire un peu d'eau lorsque la menteur colle au palais.

Qui m'offre un bon café ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

Avec plaisir.

Un croissant avec ? .


----------



## mistik (16 Avril 2014)

Oui.

--> Es-tu propriétaire d'un bien immobilier ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

Non.

Quel sera ton prochain achat informatique ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Avril 2014)

Peut-être un NAS

Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

Si tu en as le besoin, pas mal du tout.

Tu utilises quoi comme souris ?


----------



## mistik (16 Avril 2014)

Aucune informatiquement parlant sinon j'ai ma souris depuis de nombreuses années à la maison qui peut être beaucoup plus efficace que l'informatique at home

--> Aurais-tu aimé être Ambassadeur ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

Non.

Tu utilises quoi comme client de messagerie ? Mail ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Avril 2014)

Mail oui, mieux intégré à l'OS que Thunderbird

Et comme navigateur ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

Safari.

Tu utilises encore Flash ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Avril 2014)

moi pas particulièrement, mais mon ordinateur sans doute.


Que faut-il faire sous windows XP pour faire apparaître un chien jaune ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

Entamer une recherche dans l'Explorateur de fichiers.

C'était quoi ton premier système d'exploitation ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Avril 2014)

le tout premier j'en sais rien. mais l'ordinateur c'était un Matra en 1979...


tu as déjà posé tes congés d'hiver ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

Non.

Quelle chanson trotte dans tête en ce moment ?


----------



## bugman (16 Avril 2014)

Ça : Disneyland resort paris la maison de poupÃ©es - YouTube 

Tu m'en veux, hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

Non .

Tu positionnes où ton Dock ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Avril 2014)

En bas

Trouves-tu l'appli Alfred utile (moi pas) ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

J'ai essayé mais je n'y trouve pas mon utilité non plus.

Tu utilises un autre lanceur ?


----------



## mistik (16 Avril 2014)

Que nenni !

--> Changes-tu de femme ou d'homme souvent au gré de tes humeurs et de tes désirs ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

Non je n'ai pas cette possibilité.

Tu aimes les petits-déjeuners à l'anglaise ?


----------



## bugman (16 Avril 2014)

Jambon, oeufs, saucisses, choucroute, cassoulet, tout ça ? Oui ça ne me dérange pas. 

Lasagnes, spaghettis ou coquillettes ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

Lasagnes.

Aux épinards ou les traditionnelles ?


----------



## mistik (16 Avril 2014)

Traditionnelles.

--> Quelle est la différence entre un prêt amortissable à échéance constante d'un prêt amortissable à capital constant ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

La part d'intérêts ?

Tu es à quelle banque en France ?


----------



## mistik (16 Avril 2014)

En tout cas pas à la Banque de France.

--> Es-tu endetté ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

Non.

As-tu déjà reçu un gros héritage ?


----------



## mistik (16 Avril 2014)

Je n'ai pas d'oncle en Amérique ni du Nord ni du Sud ni de l'Est et encore moins de l'Ouest !

--> L'ukraine : n'y-a-t-il pas un petit relent de crise des Sudètes, de rattachement de l'Autriche à l'Allemagne avec petit saupoudrage de Pologne découpée en deux (pays à éclipse par définition) ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

Relent de crise des Sudètes oui, pour le rattachement je suis d'accord également. Pour la troisième question j'hésite.

Es-tu préoccupé par la situation politique en Algérie ?


----------



## bugman (17 Avril 2014)

La situation au niveau mondial me préoccupe.

Comme moi es tu un éternel inquiet ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

Toujours depuis que je suis tout petit.

Tu as déjà connu des périodes de boulimie ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Avril 2014)

Non

Que prends tu au p'tit déj ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

Du café et des cigarettes.

Penses-tu quitter ton pays prochainement ?


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2014)

Non, mais plus jeune oui.

--> Penses-tu te faire cuire un uf ce midi ?


----------



## bugman (18 Avril 2014)

Ah bein tu n'as pas fait fortune avec tes omelettes hier midi ! 

Tu vas les chasser (les oeufs) à Pâques ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

Peut-être bien .

Tu as eu à faire à un huissier ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Avril 2014)

Oui

Aimerais-tu exercer la profession d'huissier ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

Non sauf peut-être dans un film.

On t'offre un cadeau pour la fête des pères ?


----------



## mistik (18 Avril 2014)

Je ne suis ni Pair de France, ni pair impair, ni père tout court.

--> As-tu encore tes parents ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

Seulement ma mère.

Penses-tu avoir reçu une bonne éducation ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Avril 2014)

Ma foi, je pense que oui

Comment se passe ta vie de couple (si tu es dans cette situation) ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

Pour l'instant c'est assez calme pour ma part mais je ne désespère pas ! .

Tu as déjà vécu dans un endroit vraiment minuscule ?


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Avril 2014)

Oui mais dans un endroit magnifique...

Tu as quel âge ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

Bientôt le club des 27.

Aimes-tu aller en boîte de nuit ?


----------



## mistik (18 Avril 2014)

Plus maintenant.

--> L'avion abimé en mer a t-il été retrouvé par les sous-marins et autres robots munis de sonars ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

Je ne crois pas, non.

Tu apprécies les vieux jeux point-and-click ?


----------



## mistik (18 Avril 2014)

Bof, en même temps je ne joue pas trop en général.

--> C'est le moment ou jamais, aimes-tu chanter sous la pluie ?


----------



## rabisse (18 Avril 2014)

Oui je suis accroc au* bubble shooter*.

Ça te tente?

Com'd'hab... TOASTED!

Chanter sous la pluie.... Oui!
IL ne pleut que sur les cons?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

En Bretagne seulement .

Tu sais bien utiliser Automator ?


----------



## mistik (18 Avril 2014)

Que nenni !

--> En ces jours de festivités (Pâques), aimes-tu manger en famille ou es-tu plutôt famille moins je te vois mieux je me porte et plus je te vois plus je m'emporte ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

C'est surtout que j'ai une petite famille et elle est assez éloignée.

Tu manges un repas de tradition pour Pâques ?


----------



## mistik (18 Avril 2014)

Je ne suis pas difficile !

--> Aimes-tu manger les restes le lendemain ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

Oui, surtout le pain de viande.

Tu aimes la cuisine cadienne ?


----------



## mistik (18 Avril 2014)

Je ne la connais pas.

--> Aimes-tu encore à ton grand âge, n'est-ce pas, manger des petits suisses ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

Oui toujours.

Avec quelle langue étrangère es-tu le plus à l'aise ?


----------



## mistik (18 Avril 2014)

Avec aucune. 

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

L'anglais.

As-tu une mappemonde ?


----------



## mistik (18 Avril 2014)

J'avais, mais pour autant je ne me prenais pas pour le dictateur avec Chaplin.

--> Fait-il froid chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

Non ça va.

Tu protèges fortement ta vie privée ?


----------



## mistik (18 Avril 2014)

Je ne dis pas avec qui je couche par exemple. 

--> Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

J'essaie un maximum oui.

D'avril c'est une farce, 
de mer ou d'eau douce, 
il est excellent pour la santé, 
il est parfois volant. 

Qui est-il ?


----------



## bugman (18 Avril 2014)

Le poisson.

C'est ton signe astro ?


----------



## mistik (18 Avril 2014)

Que nenni !

--> La Réserve Fédérale a averti que ses achats de dettes d'obligations d'Etats ou hypothécaires devraient prendre fin d'ici novembre 2014 et donc qu'adviendra-t-il du taux d'intervention d'ici le premier semestre 2015 ?


----------



## rabisse (19 Avril 2014)

Euh!....profond?
Au choix:
Qui est en première base?
Sont pas à moitié autistes, les analystes financiers?


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2014)

Totalement.

A ma question, la réponse toute bête était la suivante : ... le taux d'intervention d'ici le premier semestre 2015 serait inévitablement appelé à remonter.

--> Pourquoi l'on ne parle plus actuellement de G8 mais de G7 ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

Depuis l'annexion de la Crimée à la Fédération de Russie en mars 2014, les pays membres du G7 (Allemagne, Canada, États-Unis, France, Italie, Japon et Royaume-Uni + Union Européenne) ont exclu la Russie du groupe économique. Le groupe est donc redevenu G7 (Groupe des sept) en mars 2014 avec un sommet exceptionnel à La Haye, aux Pays-Bas.

L'ambition t'as déjà joué des tours ?


----------



## bugman (19 Avril 2014)

Oui. Sans regret sur mes choix par contre.

Tu veux bien poser une question pour moi (rien ne me vient là) ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

Parle-t-on assez de littérature dans les médias ?


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2014)

--> Aimes-tu la valeur travail ?


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Avril 2014)

J'aime la valeur fainéant, et travailler quand je fini par m'ennuyer à rien faire, donc être plus créatif... 

Il est à quelle distance de chez toi le premier café/bar ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

500 mètres environ.

Tu y consommes quoi habituellement ?


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2014)

Des filles ! ... Goujat que je suis !!! 

--> Quelle est ta marque de clopes préférée ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

Marlboro.

Quelles sont les aspirines les plus vendues en France ?


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2014)

UPSA.

--> Quel est ton centre d'intérêt ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Avril 2014)

L'aventure ^^

Tu comptes changer de smartphone cette année ?


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2014)

Oui et je l'ai même déjà fait ... avec un iPhone 5S

--> La FED va-t-elle poursuivre son programme de réduction d'achat de dettes et le cas échéant quel en sera le montant mensuel en $US ?


----------



## bugman (19 Avril 2014)

Aucune idée.

Tu travailles trop ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

Non .

Tu utilises quoi pour écrire tes textes ?


----------



## bugman (19 Avril 2014)

Le sang d'une saucisse avant sa métamorphose , mais dans un état normal (rare), un stylo ou un clavier 

Et pour les calculs qui te semblent pourtant simples, de tête ou via calculatrice (pour ne pas te la prendre... la tête) ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

J'ai tendance à aller vite vers la calculatrice mais je me force à le faire mentalement (quand ce n'est pas trop complexe).

Tu regardais Tout le monde en parle à l'époque ?


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2014)

Non.

--> Aimes-tu les balades en forêt ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

Ça dépend quelle forêt, pas trop grande pour ma part.

Tu préfères tes boissons en bouteilles ou en canettes ?


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2014)

Directement à la cascade.

--> *Où sont les femmes ?*


----------



## bugman (19 Avril 2014)

Là où on ne veut pas les voir, et jamais là quand c'est le cas.

Mais où est sa notice (à ma mienne) ?


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2014)

Reprogramme-là !

--> Quel sera le programme de ta journée festive de demain ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

Je ne sais pas encore mais rien de festif.

As-tu déjà eu le chargeur de ton Mac bousiller ?


----------



## bugman (19 Avril 2014)

Ma fille dans un bras, ma petite fille dans l'autre... bonheur.



> As-tu déjà eu le chargeur de ton Mac bousiller ?


 Non.

Veux tu m'embaucher (afin de parachever ce bonheur intense) ?


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2014)

A voir.

--> As-tu déjà eu une histoire d'amour au boulot ?


----------



## bugman (19 Avril 2014)

Oui (vite fait)  Pas bien. 

Ma copine de l'époque n'a pas apprécié (compréhensible), mais surtout... Ai je bien fait de lui dire (de moi même) ?


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2014)

On ne le répétera jamais assez, il ne faut surtout ne rien leur dire !!!

--> As-tu déjà eu une relation homosexuelle ?


----------



## bugman (19 Avril 2014)

Heu, seul...

...ça compte ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

Non .

Le sexe a une grande importance dans ta vie ?


----------



## bugman (19 Avril 2014)

Ca fait du bien. Ca s'arrête là.

L'amour a plus d'importance que le sexe dans ta vie ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

L'amour est primordial pour moi .

Le démon n&#8217;est-il pas une invention pour excuser nos mauvais penchants ?


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2014)

En tout cas, le démon ne démentit pas !

--> Qu'est-ce que la résilience ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

La résilience est un phénomène psychologique qui consiste, pour un individu affecté par un traumatisme, à prendre acte de l'événement traumatique pour ne plus vivre dans la dépression et se reconstruire.

Tu as un bon équilibre ?


----------



## bugman (19 Avril 2014)

Mi ange mi démon (un frère aussi (déchu, certes mais), faudrait pas l'oublier)... pour un équilibre il faut de la charge des deux cotés.
Si tu parles de la forme physique, il m'arrive d'avoir des vertiges.

Tu serais prêt à faire quelques centaines de kilomètres pour nous rencontrer ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

Si on fait plus ample connaissance avant, pourquoi pas.

Serais-tu prêt à faire quelques pas pour disparaître ?


----------



## bugman (19 Avril 2014)

(comme toi) j'ai peur. 

Ton plus grand rêve ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

Avoir une maison en Bretagne.

La défaite que tu as eu le plus de mal à avaler ?


----------



## bugman (19 Avril 2014)

Mon licenciement (simplement parce que je n'y peut rien et que ça à réellement changé ma vie et ma façon de voir, peut être en mal, ceux qui ne le mérite certainement pas). J'essais de me "soigner".

Tu fais comment pour remonter la pente (sans corde) ?


----------



## mistik (20 Avril 2014)

Je la descends pour tourner le dos au problème.

--> Qu'était-ce qu'un aede qui ne pouvait vivre sans sa phorminx ?


----------



## bugman (20 Avril 2014)

Un sourd !

Kamoulox ?


----------



## mistik (20 Avril 2014)

Came ou l'or ... je préfère l'or

--> Est-il camé ... léon ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

Oui.

Tu fais souvent des insomnies ?


----------



## mistik (20 Avril 2014)

Non.

--> Qui fut Pépin le Bref ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

Un aristocrate franc de la dynastie carolingienne, fils de Charles Martel, père de Charlemagne.

Quel sportif admires-tu le plus ?


----------



## mistik (20 Avril 2014)

Malheureusement pour toi, je ne m'y intéresse pas. Donc je ne peux répondre à ta question.

--> Qu'est-ce que les "growth vallue" ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

Une action de croissance.

Faut-il un statut juridique de l'animal ?


----------



## mistik (20 Avril 2014)

Oui car cette "_chose_" a plus de valeur (car elle bouge, respire et donne de l'affection à tant de gens qui n'en reçoivent plus) qu'une simple chaise même si cette dernière reçoit notre fondement !

--> Au sens boursier, qu'est-ce qu'une obligation ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

L'obligation représente une fraction d'un emprunt émis par une société.

Quelle partie de l'histoire t'intéresses le plus ?


----------



## mistik (20 Avril 2014)

Celle de la Deuxième Guerre mondiale.

--> Aimais-tu étudier la géographie à l'école ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

Oui, j'aimais beaucoup ça.

As-tu eu dans tes études un professeur qui te donnait vraiment envie d'étudier, de rechercher et de t'améliorer ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Avril 2014)

Oui, mais ils se comptent sur les doigts d'une main.

Tu étais bon élève ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

En primaire oui, en secondaire moins .

Tu as étudié des langues mortes ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Avril 2014)

Non, du tout !

Tu parles combien de langue ?


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2014)

A l'étranger, la langue des signes ! 

--> Combien de femmes le Président François va-t-il encore mettre dans son lit ce tombeur ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

Des centaines.

À choisir chat ou chien ?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2014)

Chat.

Vas tu faire la chasse aux oeufs au chocolat, aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

Non, dommage j'aurai bien aimé.

Combien pèse ta bibliothèque iTunes ?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2014)

Franchement, je sais pas.

Tu écoutes beaucoup de musique ?


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2014)

Non.

--> Visionnes-tu beaucoup de vidéos ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

Non pas beaucoup.

Quand tu écoutes de la musique, c'est à un moment particulier de ta journée ?


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2014)

Je ne sais quoi répondre, je n'en écoutes que peu souvent.

--> Qui a inventé le fil à couper le beurre ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

Pas toi .

Tu recevais des cadeaux à Pâques étant enfant ?


----------



## bugman (21 Avril 2014)

Avec mon cousin on cherchait les ufs dans le jardin. Puis j'avais des voisins adorables, toujours une petite pièce ou un petit cadeau.

Bientôt les vacances ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

Non.

Quelle a été ta pire expérience avec un service après-vente ?


----------



## bugman (21 Avril 2014)

Il y en a eu plusieurs. Le non respect de leurs propres CVG par exemple (j'ai eu gain de cause, merci la DGCCRF) ou simplement un manque d'ouverture pour des problématiques d'ordre technique (manque d'informations) semblant pourtant plutôt simples à résoudre (qui auraient très bien pu me faire interdire bancaire). Bref des cons.

Tu laisses souvent tomber quand tu sais que ça va être usant ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

Non je suis opiniâtre.

Tu as déjà utilisé Xslimmer ?


----------



## FlnY (21 Avril 2014)

Non Jamais.

Tu es déjà passé sur le Viaduc de Millau ?


----------



## bugman (21 Avril 2014)

Oui.
Quand on aime on ne compte pas, la première fois que j'ai passé le Viaduc, j'ai mis plus de 20h pour descendre (de Lille) à Barcares (une bien belle journée rouge et assommante niveau températures).

Tu es du coin ?


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2014)

Je suis du cru.

--> Trouve-t-on toujours la vérité dans le vin ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

Je l'ai souvent cherché, je pense pouvoir dire que non.

Tu préfères le blanc ou le rouge ?


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2014)

Le rosé, l'été !

--> As-tu une moto ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

Non.

As-tu un vélo ?


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2014)

Non.

--> Que penses-tu du qu'en-dira-t-on ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

Je m'en moque un peu.

As-tu déjà flirté en ligne ?


----------



## bugman (21 Avril 2014)

Oui et non (en chaleur surtout). A la CB, avant aussi... jamais conclu.

Tu as eu une CB ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

Oui.

Tu as vu le film Casse-tête chinois ? Si oui, tu l'as trouvé comment ?


----------



## bugman (21 Avril 2014)

Non, pas vu. :/

QRZ ?


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2014)

Bof.

--> Aimes-tu comme notre DSK national aller en club échangiste, mélangiste ?


----------



## bugman (21 Avril 2014)

Non.

Tu te 'melanges' parfois tout seul ?


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2014)

Je tournoie au firmament essayant d'attraper la lune.

--> Penses-tu que tes enfants pourront grâce aux progrès de la science vivre mille ans ?


----------



## bugman (21 Avril 2014)

Je doute.

Peux tu mettre un CDB de ma part à mistik ? (merci d'avance)


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2014)

mistik lui t'en avoir donné un de cdb, lui vouloir te faire plaisir !

--> N'est-il pas chiant ce type ?


----------



## bugman (21 Avril 2014)

Chiant, je ne sais... il jète l'or par les fenêtres par contre ! (merci à lui)

Il pleut aussi par chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2014)

De temps en temps.

--> L'été sera-t-il caniculaire ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Avril 2014)

J'espère que non 

Tu supportes la chaleur ?


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2014)

Difficilement.

--> Aimes-tu manger des nouilles ?


----------



## bugman (21 Avril 2014)

Non (dur)... mais j'aime le soleil.
Pas tout les jours !

Tu as deja bien économisé pour tes vacances d'été ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Avril 2014)

Je veux trouver un job d'été pour les mois juillet et août.

Tu vas partir en vacances en juillet août ?


----------



## bugman (21 Avril 2014)

Je peux (aller où je veux en plus) mais la suite (retour) serait difficile.

Tiens, tu ferais quoi à ma place ? Assez d'argent pour partir (un rêve depuis longtemps) en camping car dans l'ouest des Etats Unis, sachant qu'en rentrant ce sera bien plus que duuurrrrr (sans cet argent) ou ne pas le faire tout en sachant que c'est un rêve, largement assez (de sous) et pas plus sûr pour autant que l'argent ne partira pas dans "ta survie" ? (à noter que j'ai une fille et une petite fille à prendre en compte dans ce choix).


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

Personnellement, ne pas partir du fait de la présence de ta fille et petite-fille. Parfois il faut rester raisonnable.

Tu irais où aux États-Unis ?


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2014)

A New York.

--> Et toi ?


----------



## bugman (21 Avril 2014)

A l'aventure... mais bon...

Tu me fais un petit résumé de la vie (tel que tu la vois) ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

"La vie n'est qu'un bref éclair de lumière entre deux éternités d'obscurité."

Ça résume assez bien ce que j'en pense.

Si un jour tu tombes vraiment gravement malade, tu baisseras les bras ou tu seras combatif ?


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2014)

Je serai très actif en me coupant les bras, après je ne sais pas.

--> Es-tu un serial-baiseur ?


----------



## bugman (21 Avril 2014)

Je fus.

En conjugaison, quel temps préfères tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

L'imparfait.

Es-tu un grand consommateur de médicaments ?


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2014)

J'évite mais parfois ... ben ... je ne peux pas éviter ^^

--> Ton présent du fait de tes anciennes blessures est-il en réalité un passé dé-composé ?


----------



## bugman (21 Avril 2014)

J'espere juste un futur plus que parfait.

Tu as fait un tour à l'Eglise pour Pâques ?


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2014)

Que nenni !

--> Es-tu un aficionado du Pape François et un pourfendeur du Président François ?


----------



## bugman (21 Avril 2014)

Ni l'un ni l'autre ne m'inspire.

Qui t'inspire (un savant, un chanteur, acteur peut être...) ?


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2014)

Mr Bean ^^

--> Qu'est-ce qui t'horripile le plus ?


----------



## bugman (21 Avril 2014)

Faire mal en en ayant conscience.

C'est quoi pour toi le mal ?


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2014)

C'est le bien de mal en pis.

--> Vas-tu chez le coiffeur ou te coupes-tu toi-même les poireaux qui te restent sur la tête ?


----------



## bugman (21 Avril 2014)

Je viens d'investir dans un Panasonic ER 1611... comme le coiffeur. Un sou est un sou.
Mais j'aimais bien quand elle me massait la nuque... ça va me manquer.

Tu fais ce que tu veux avec tes cheveux ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

Pas vraiment .

Tu as une cabane ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Avril 2014)

Plus depuis longtemps, mais j'en ai eu parfois dans le passé

Comment vas-tu ce matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

Ça va bien.

Es-tu maladroit ?


----------



## mistik (22 Avril 2014)

Ben ... euh ... oui.

--> Es-tu adroit de tes mains ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

Assez oui.

Es-tu toujours à l'heure pour tes rendez-vous ?


----------



## mistik (22 Avril 2014)

Oui même si je ne suis pas roi.

--> Es-tu un maniaque à ne plus pouvoir te défaire de cette maniaquerie ?


----------



## bugman (22 Avril 2014)

Oui j'aime quand les choses sont bien faites mais avec les imprévus au travail c'est toujours une source de stress. Apres, si c'est pour faire les choses comme un cochon, autant ne rien faire du tout.

Durant ta scolarité, tes heures de retenues pouvaient tenir (se compter) facilement sur les doigts d'une seule main ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

Oui je n'ai pas été souvent coller.

Tu utilises quel site pour faire tes tests de connexion ?


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Avril 2014)

Celui-là et celui-ci

C'est quoi ton métier ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Avril 2014)

Informaticien 

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2014)

Graphiste.

Quel est ton duel de cinéma préféré ?


----------



## Powerdom (23 Avril 2014)

Duel de Spielberg


tu n'aurais pas un truc à grignoter j'ai faim.


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Avril 2014)

Ta main gauche... Et garde la droite pour plus tard...

Mais que va devenir ce fil ?


----------



## bugman (23 Avril 2014)

Il ne peut que s'améliorer !

Ou pas ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Avril 2014)

Ou peut-être !

L'ombre du zèbre a-t-elle des rayures ?


----------



## bugman (23 Avril 2014)

Non, pour la simple et bonne raison que le zèbre est opaque.

Es tu bon pédagogue ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Avril 2014)

Non, moyen, enfin des fois si ^^

Pourquoi le mot *long* est-il plus court que *court* ?


----------



## bugman (23 Avril 2014)

Parce qu'avant la fin de *court* tu as plus de chance de devoir retailler ton crayon.

Voit on déjà le fil prendre de la hauteur ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Avril 2014)

Tel le cobra, il prendrait de la hauteur aux sons des mélopées de son dresseur, mais je crains que Newton et sa gravité ne l'attire vers le bas ^^

Quand l'emmenthal est mangé, qu'advient-il des trous ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2014)

Un trou noir ? Troublant.

Qu&#8217;est-ce que les voyages peuvent apporter à un enfant ?


----------



## bugman (24 Avril 2014)

Du savoir, du plaisir, du bronzage.

Ta voiture tu l'as acheté neuve ou d'occasion ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Avril 2014)

Occasion 

Le plat le plus exotique que tu aies mangé ?


----------



## bugman (24 Avril 2014)

J'hesite entre le requin et le kangourou.
J'ai aussi une (vieille promesse d')  invitation pour gouter du serpent.

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2014)

Du requin aussi.

Tu t'occupes comment dans un train ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Avril 2014)

Musique, bouquin, glandouille en bavant, la cheutron collée sur la vitre

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2014)

Discutter, dormir ou lire.

Pourquoi les poissons morts flottent-ils à l'envers ?


----------



## bugman (24 Avril 2014)

Parce que si ils couleraient à l'endroit tu ne les verrais pas. 

Tu montes encore sur les manèges à sensations ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2014)

Non.

Tu vas encore à la foire ?


----------



## FlnY (24 Avril 2014)

Non

Est-ce que tu fais beaucoup la fête ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Avril 2014)

Je ne sais pas.

Qu'entends-tu par "faire la fête" ?


----------



## Powerdom (25 Avril 2014)

passer du bon temps avec des copains.

tu joues aux jeux de hasard ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2014)

Oui ça m'arrive, sans beaucoup de chance évidemment.

Tu as déjà été en Belgique ? Si oui, où et tu as aimé ?


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Avril 2014)

J'avais 6 ans, avec Tonton en Dauphine, on a franchi te poste frontière, il s'est acheté plein de clopes et de cigares, ma payé une plaquette de chocolat et on a fait demi-tour. :rose:
J'ai failli haïr la Belgique...
Maintenant quand je rencontre des belges ce sont souvent des gens sympas...
À l'occasion j'irais bien y faire un tour 



C'est quoi ton endroit préféré en France ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2014)

La Bretagne, c'est la région de mon père. J'y suis allé plusieurs fois et en garde de très bons souvenirs.
La visite de son ancienne école m'avait marqué quand j'étais tout petit.
J'ai toujours bien bouffer également !

Es-tu intéressé par Netflix ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Avril 2014)

J'attends sa sortie pour me faire une opinion

Tes prochaines vacances ?


----------



## Powerdom (25 Avril 2014)

Londres en Mai.


j'y suis jamais allé, tu me conseilles quoi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2014)

D'y rester 

Quelle genre de musique, écoutes tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2014)

Du Jazz.

Tu as une devise personnelle ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Avril 2014)

"Après la pluie vient le beau temps" ^^

Les enfants profitent de l'enfance. Les adultes profitent-ils de l'adultère ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2014)

Bonne question....

Que penses tu de la sophrologie ?


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Avril 2014)

J'ai vu des sportifs en faire, certains sont devenus des champions connus, d'autres non...

Quelle chaîne de radio écoutes-tu ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2014)

RTL.

Aimes tu bricoler ?


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Avril 2014)

Oui mais en écoutant France Inter, y a moins de pub... 

C'était quoi ton idéal féminin quand les hormones ont commencé à te chatouiller à l'adolescence ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2014)

Monica Bellucci :love:.

Ta cible favorite pour les blagues ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2014)

Les Belges 

Tu aimes quoi chez une femme ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Avril 2014)

Son cou ^^

Ta femme va bien ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2014)

Je suppose.

Et la tienne ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2014)

Elle fait le mort.

Utilises-tu un contrôleur iTunes comme Ecoute par exemple ?


----------



## bugman (26 Avril 2014)

Non. iTunes ou Fidelia (suivant la source) sur le Mac.

Combien de titres actuellement sur ton smartphone ?


----------



## mistik (26 Avril 2014)

Je ne sais pas.

--> Qui est Teddy Riner ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2014)

Un judoka.

Michael Phelps réussira-t-il à revenir au plus haut niveau de la natation mondiale ?


----------



## mistik (26 Avril 2014)

Sans aucun doute.

--> Es-tu propriétaire de ta résidence principale ?


----------



## pat13 (27 Avril 2014)

Je fais de la colocation, donc non.

Quel est ton jeux vidéos préférés?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

NBA 2K14.

As-tu déjà écrit un article sur Wikipédia ?


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2014)

Non jamais.

Combien de temps passes tu par jour,  sur internet ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Avril 2014)

Pas trop finalement, je vais à l'essentiel

Que se passerait-il si Internet était coupé ?


----------



## mistik (27 Avril 2014)

Plus rien.

--> Que se passerait-il si les Russes envahissaient la France comme ce fut déjà le cas à la chute de l'Empereur Napoléon 1er (du moins pour Paris) ?


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2014)

Nous le saurons bientôt....

Es-tu belliqueux ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

Non.

As-tu une âme sensible ?


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2014)

Ca dépend.

Aimes-tu flâner dans la nature ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Avril 2014)

Ça dépend avec qui et quand 

Tu tapes rapidement sur un clavier ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Avril 2014)

Assez oui

Qwerty ou Azerty ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

AZERTY.

Tu aimes quoi comme chips ?


----------



## mistik (27 Avril 2014)

Peut-être les traditionnelles.

--> Que faire pour devenir THE légende ?


----------



## jonson (28 Avril 2014)

Ne pas se mentir à soi-même.

C'est quoi la racine carrée de 3?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

1,732.

Tu es chez quel fournisseur d'accès à Internet ?


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2014)

Free.

Tu "surf" du matin au soir ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Avril 2014)

Oui, mais par intermittences

Aimes tu le vrai surf ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Avril 2014)

no sport...


je trouve que c'est mauvais pour la santé. pas toi ?


----------



## jonson (28 Avril 2014)

Non au contraire on devrait tous en faire, il y aurait moins de place pour la bêtise.

Partant pour tout plaquer et changer de vie, là maintenant, tout de suite?


----------



## bugman (28 Avril 2014)

Je ne peux pas.

A choisir, tu monte(rai)s plus facilement sur un rameur, un tapis de course ou un vélo elliptique ?


----------



## mistik (28 Avril 2014)

Dans mon lit point barre.

--> Es-tu un conservateur ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

Non.

Es-tu désinvolte ?


----------



## mistik (28 Avril 2014)

Non.

--> Es-tu passionné par l'Histoire ?


----------



## jonson (28 Avril 2014)

Point du tout.

Que faire si ta femme te trompe?


----------



## mistik (28 Avril 2014)

Aller tuer un taureau pour m'implanter ses deux cornes de chaque côté de mon front !

--> Que faire pour que ta femme n'apprenne jamais jamais jamais que tu l'as trompée si longtemps sans qu'elle le sache ?


----------



## jonson (28 Avril 2014)

Ne pas l'a tromper ou alors épouser une aveugle.

As-tu trouvé le véritable amour?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Avril 2014)

Mon premier amour.

Tu regardes souvent la télé ?


----------



## rabisse (29 Avril 2014)

C'est elle qui me regarde, je m'endors devant, très efficace.
Tu enregistres des programmes?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2014)

Très rarement.

Tu privilégies les produits venant de ton pays ?


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Avril 2014)

En alimentation oui, mais pour le reste...

Combien de langue parles-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2014)

Deux.

As-tu une belle écriture manuscrite ?


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Avril 2014)

Non.

Tu préférés écrire ou téléphoner ?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Avril 2014)

Ecrire !

Aimes-tu la cuisson à la vapeur ?


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Avril 2014)

Oui.

Es-tu végétarien ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2014)

Non mais j'ai déjà essayé quelques mois.

Tu as déjà dansé avec le Diable au clair de lune ?


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Avril 2014)

Non.

De quelle religion es-tu ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Avril 2014)

je suis catholique.



as tu joué aux légo ?


----------



## bugman (29 Avril 2014)

Un peu mais je préférais (mon cousin surtout) les petits soldats.

Shaka Ponk à fond à 16:30 ça risque de déranger les voisins ?


----------



## ergu (29 Avril 2014)

Ranafout !!!

Tu s'ras au Zénith en juin ?


----------



## mistik (29 Avril 2014)

Non.

--> Que faire pour obtenir un aller direct pour le Paradis ?


----------



## jonson (29 Avril 2014)

Prendre la ligne 14 et changer à Opéra.

Chocolat noir ou Nutella?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2014)

Chocolat noir.

Une place de cinéma, c'est onéreux dans ton coin ?


----------



## jonson (29 Avril 2014)

Très! 11&#8364;20

Tu trouves aussi que c'est abusé?


----------



## bugman (30 Avril 2014)

Pas qu'un peu.

La dernière fois que tu as mis une cravate ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2014)

Je n'ai jamais mis de cravate de ma vie .

Quel est ton smiley du forum préféré ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2014)

Celui que tu viens d'utiliser.

Tu passes ta vie sur internet ?


----------



## bugman (30 Avril 2014)

Une bonne partie.

Pour toi, la vie est un jeu ?


----------



## mistik (30 Avril 2014)

Non parce que sinon je tirerai sur tout ce qui bouge !

--> Dans combien d'années estimes-tu qu'une femme accèdera à la magistrature suprême (Présidente de la République) en France accompagnée d'un _Premier homme de France_ ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2014)

Dés que Ségolène aura ré-épouser François.


Que prends tu au sérieux ?


----------



## sheikyerbouti (30 Avril 2014)

rien, je ne lui prends rien au sérieux, en revanche de temps en temps je lui en colle une dans sa face

Comment fait-on venir le printemps quand on n'a pas d'hirondelle sous la main ?


----------



## Powerdom (30 Avril 2014)

l'hirondelle ne fait pas le printemps.


tes yeux sont de quelle couleur ?


----------



## sheikyerbouti (30 Avril 2014)

quand je suis à 2g : rouge. Là, tout de suite, marron

L'hirondelle ne faisant pas le printemps, un canari peut-il faire l'affaire ?


----------



## bugman (30 Avril 2014)

Si la canne a ri c'est qu'elle avait 2 grammes. Du coup vaut mieux éviter de compter dessus.

L'hirondelle c'est comme l'argent, elle y contribue (pas au bonheur mais au printemps) ?


----------



## ergu (30 Avril 2014)

Quand elle est en avance, l'hirondelle, le printemps la redoute.

Un verre de Pinault ?


----------



## sheikyerbouti (30 Avril 2014)

bah non, l'hirondelle elle fait comme les copines, quand elle a du largent, elle le claque aux Galeries Lafayettes, pas au printemps.

Punk ça veut dire pourri ok, mais daft ? ça veut dire quoi alors ?


----------



## bugman (30 Avril 2014)

silly (idiot).

C'est con comme nom. Non ?


----------



## sheikyerbouti (30 Avril 2014)

c'est toujours moins con que oui-oui, on s'expose moins..

et pas être fichue de comprendre le fonctionnement de Time Machine, c'est-y pas con ça ?


----------



## mistik (30 Avril 2014)

Que nenni !

--> Si tu étais Superman que ferais-tu pour sauver le monde ?


----------



## sheikyerbouti (30 Avril 2014)

je commencerai par mettre mon slip SOUS mon pantalon

Quel est ton groupe (musical) préféré du monde entier et de l'univers ?


----------



## jonson (30 Avril 2014)

Les Wailers.

Quel perso de street fighter aimerais-tu incarné au cinéma?


----------



## sheikyerbouti (30 Avril 2014)

ne connaissant pas street fighters, la seule chose au cinéma que je pourrais incarner c'est Mon Ongle

Et Monk ? c'est du Poulenc ?


----------



## Chaarlottee (30 Avril 2014)

Quel age as tu ?


----------



## bugman (30 Avril 2014)

41 ans, Charrlottee.
(le jeu ici est de répondre à la personne précédente avant de poser une nouvelle question)

Quel est ton prénom ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2014)

Devine .

Demain feras-tu ce qu'il te plaît ?


----------



## jonson (30 Avril 2014)

Bien sûr... comme tout les jours d'ailleurs.

As-tu déjà acheté ton bouquet de muguet?


----------



## Chaarlottee (30 Avril 2014)

_Oui je sais mais j'avais pas du tout compris sa question _

*Non *

Ton pays préféré ?


----------



## sheikyerbouti (30 Avril 2014)

l'Inde

son nom est personne ?


----------



## LukeSkywalker (30 Avril 2014)

Terence Hill 

Qui est mon père?


Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## bugman (30 Avril 2014)

Si c'est le cas, ces parents sont étranges.
Dark Vador.

Un cardio de 180 à 6 km/h, vais je finir l'année ?


----------



## jonson (30 Avril 2014)

C'est tout ce que je te souhaite.

Plutôt fourmi ou cigale?


----------



## mistik (30 Avril 2014)

Plutôt entre les deux donc _mi-gale_ 

--> Aimes-tu la musique chinoise ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Mai 2014)

D'origine asiatique, oui j'écoute la musique asiatique.

Tu vas souvent à la plage ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2014)

Non, c'est trop loin de chez moi.

Le sommeil est-il influencé par notre taille ?


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2014)

Je ne sais pas, je ne suis pas un scientifique. En revanche ce que je sais pour l'avoir lu, c'est qu'il est influencé par notre âge mais aussi par notre hygiène de vie.

--> Que vas-tu faire en ce jeudi 1er mai 2014 ?


----------



## Ardienn (1 Mai 2014)

buller peinard

t'es toujours au café, là?


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2014)

Non.

--> Que vas-tu manger ce midi ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2014)

Des tartines.

Tu as déjà fait du pain toi-même ?


----------



## Ardienn (1 Mai 2014)

non

cafetière oldschool ou machine à dosettes ?


----------



## bugman (1 Mai 2014)

Les deux.

Le mouds tu ?


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2014)

Non.

--> D'ailleurs le _mouton_ on le tond, non ?


----------



## bugman (1 Mai 2014)

Oui...

- Bon, p'tit gars, c'est quoi ça ?
- Un fusil, Chef !
- Bien. Ça sert à...
- A fusiller Chef !
- Parfait. Et ça c'est quoi ?
- Un tank, Chef !
- Excellent ! Ça sert à ?
- ...

Tu connais cette histoire ?


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2014)

Non.

--> Dans le film, "_la nuit des généraux_" qui perpétrait 3 crimes sadiques ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Mai 2014)

Aucune idée !

Qui a la solution ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2014)

Bof, ce serait gâché la vue du film.

Tu as souvent été "spoiler" d'une uvre ?


----------



## bugman (1 Mai 2014)

Ma fille a cette fâcheuse habitude... dû coup je ne l'écoute plus.

Tu as passé une agréable journée ?


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2014)

Pluvieusement heureuse.

--> Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2014)

Pluvieuse aussi et sans plus.

Tu as reçu un brin de muguet ?


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2014)

Je l'ai ramassé il y a de cela 15 jours dans les bois avec ma compagne.

--> Ai-je laissé dans les bois ma compagne et suis-je reparti en compagnie du brin de muguet ?


----------



## bugman (2 Mai 2014)

Généralement on ne jète pas une belle plante pour un brin ! 

Le reste de l'année, c'est fleuri chez toi ?


----------



## FlnY (2 Mai 2014)

Pas vraiment. on ne peut pas dire que j'ai la main verte.

Que fais-tu lors d'un coup de blues ?


----------



## bugman (2 Mai 2014)

Je picole... ou je vais faire un tour, ou je dors, ou j'écoute de la musique, ou je fais la misère à un membre de Macg... bref, je m'occupe.

Tu fais le pont ?


----------



## jonson (2 Mai 2014)

Bien entendu.

Tu comptes te rendre au stunfest ce week-end?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2014)

Non, c'est beaucoup trop loin.

Tu joues à quoi de bien en ce moment ?


----------



## mistik (2 Mai 2014)

A rien.

--> Pleut-il chez toi et si oui est-ce de la pluie et neige mêlées ?


----------



## jonson (2 Mai 2014)

Non pleut pas à Toulon, mais le temps est maussade.

Amateur de manga ou pas?


----------



## mistik (2 Mai 2014)

Pas du tout.

--> N'as-tu jamais eu des idées coquines en regardant la meilleure amie de ta copine ?


----------



## jonson (3 Mai 2014)

Tout le temps et même en regardant sa soeur aussi :rose: 

Tu fais quoi ce week-end?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2014)

Me reposer, la diminution des somnifères n'est pas facile.

Es-tu bon dresseur de table ?


----------



## mistik (3 Mai 2014)

Sales bêtes ces maudites tables !

--> D'où vient cette expression française "dresser la table" ?


----------



## bugman (3 Mai 2014)

Du latin (directiare) "rendre droit."

Un dîner chez les Rothschild, tu assures et la baronne garde un bon souvenir de ta visite ou cela te coupe l'appétit et les bourdes s'enchainent ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Mai 2014)

Je ne sais pas quoi dire ...

Sinon, comment tu vas ?


----------



## mistik (3 Mai 2014)

Je ne sais pas mais ce dont je suis certain c'est que j'y vais d'un pas soutenu chaque jour !

--> Qu'est-ce qu'un contrat de capitalisation ?


----------



## bugman (3 Mai 2014)

Je ne sais pas... mais... rien que le nom me donne envie d'autre chose.

La derniere fois que tu as fais l'amour ça date de quand ?


----------



## mistik (3 Mai 2014)

Coquin ! ... 2 jours.

--> Qu'est-ce qu'une tontine financière ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2014)

C'est une formule d&#8217;investissement.

Es-tu abonné à une chaîne de télévision sportive ?


----------



## mistik (3 Mai 2014)

Non.

--> Es-tu capable du meilleur comme du pire ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Mai 2014)

Oui, je n'aime pas faire les choses à moitié.

Tu fais quoi de beau ce week-end ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2014)

Repos ! Regarder un film ou une série aussi.

Tu manges quelque chose de particulier au petit déjeuner le dimanche ?


----------



## mistik (4 Mai 2014)

Des croissants, mais attention = gros bide annoncé.

--> Que faire pour être le meilleur dans son domaine ... écraser les autres ?


----------



## rabisse (4 Mai 2014)

Non.
Peut-être avoir une meilleure introspection.
Un peu d'intelligence tu formules la question.
Beaucoup d'honnêteté, tu devines la réponse.

Tu psychotes de temps à autre?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Mai 2014)

Ça m'arrive ! 

Tu es allé voir le dernier Spider Man ?


----------



## Breizh44 (4 Mai 2014)

Non

Connait tu quelqu'un qui a construit un bunker anti fin du monde en 2012 ?


----------



## mistik (4 Mai 2014)

Non, mais avec ceux laissés par Adolf Hitler on a encore pas mal de possibilités sans avoir à construire d'autres bunkers.

--> Quel personnage principal organisa la Conférence de Wannsee et quelle terrible décision fut élaborée ?


----------



## Breizh44 (4 Mai 2014)

- Reinhard Heydrich
- elle constitue une étape décisive dans la réalisation de la Shoah, en entérinant d'une part le contrôle total de la SS sur la mise en &#339;uvre de l&#8217;extermination du peuple juif, d'autre part le rôle de Heydrich en tant que maitre-d'&#339;uvre dans le processus destructeur puis en exigeant la collaboration sans entraves et le soutien sans failles de l'ensemble de l'appareil d'État.

Ton avis sur l'aéroport de Nantes?


----------



## mistik (4 Mai 2014)

Aucune, si ce n'est qu'il risque d'être enterré comme Ayrault qui ne fut pas mon héros.

--> Que penses-tu de Manuel Valls ?


----------



## Breizh44 (4 Mai 2014)

vivement qu'il Valls
\o/

Que pense tu de l'acharnement des lobbys sionistes sur les nazis et autres fascistes, oubliant que les communistes sous Staline (Pogroms) ont été aussi horribles sinon pire?


----------



## mistik (4 Mai 2014)

Que je n'aime pas le terme "lobby sioniste" en ce domaine et que le Peuple Juif a été persécuté tant par les nazis Allemands et autres collaborateurs (mais moins par les fascites Italiens dont la partie "race" dans leur idéologie extrémiste était moins virulente que chez les nazis qui eux étaient vraiment "racistes") que par les bolcheviques qui ont toujours été antisémites.

--> Sors-tu cet après-midi ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2014)

Dans mon jardin, oui.

Es-tu allergique au pollen ?


----------



## mistik (4 Mai 2014)

Sans doute.

--> Es-tu allergique à l'ambroisie ?


----------



## jonson (4 Mai 2014)

Non pas du tout.

Crois-tu en une vie après la mort?


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Mai 2014)

Absolument pas.

Tu envoies beaucoup de SMS ?


----------



## mistik (4 Mai 2014)

Non.

--> Manges-tu beaucoup de M&M'S ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2014)

Pratiquement jamais.

Quel roman représente le plus l'esprit de Noël pour toi (je sais c'est loin) ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mai 2014)

Ma première pensée va au dessin animé Peter Pan

Y'a quelqu'un en vacs comme moi ?


----------



## bugman (5 Mai 2014)

Forcé (pas comme toi, donc). Profite en bien, je te souhaite de bonnes vacances. 

Ta dernière bonne action ?


----------



## ergu (5 Mai 2014)

Je suis le roi des crevards.

T'es le roi des quoi ?


----------



## bugman (5 Mai 2014)

Pas de Mars, Erwan.  (enfin, j'en sais rien)

Aimes tu te donner des défis ?


----------



## ergu (5 Mai 2014)

Des défis raisonnables...

Tu te considères comme un aventurier ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2014)

Non mais j'aimerai m'aventurer plus par contre .

Est-ce que le climat joue un rôle important sur ton humeur ?


----------



## sheikyerbouti (5 Mai 2014)

pour sûr Arthur, euh non Corentin

Pour Charlotee : désolée c'était une question piège, Monk compositeur et pianiste fabuleux de jazz, Poulenc exceptionnel compositeur contemporain et j'ai (honte à moi) posé la question/vanne qui tue dans le milieu des jazzmen français et qui peut se traduire en langage courant par :

Et mon cul ? c'est du poulet ?


----------



## mistik (5 Mai 2014)

Jamais je n'oserais le regarder de trop près ... jamais !

--> Qui fut Capitaine de l'équipe de France de Foot lors de la Coupe du monde de 1998 ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2014)

Didier Deschamps.

Qui le sera cette année ?


----------



## sheikyerbouti (5 Mai 2014)

Platini ! (naann j'rigole, ce serait trop beau !)

y a un truc à la télé ce soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2014)

Le Pont sur Arte.

Qu'offres-tu à la fête des mères en général ?


----------



## mistik (5 Mai 2014)

Ma présence et c'est déjà pas mal ! 

--> Quel est le message que veut faire passer le film de science fiction "Eva" traitant de l'intelligence artificielle ?


----------



## jonson (5 Mai 2014)

Je n'en sais rien je n'ai pas vu ce film.

Sur une échelle de 1 à 10, combien donnerais-tu à mon avatar?(1=j'aime pas du tout; 10:j'adore)


----------



## sheikyerbouti (6 Mai 2014)

7

Qui a regardé "Les Diaboliques" de Clouzot ce soir ?


----------



## ergu (6 Mai 2014)

Je ne peux pas "avoir regardé" (donc au passé) un film projeté à la télévision "ce soir" (donc, au futur)
Ma Delorean est en panne.

La tienne fonctionne ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2014)

Ouaip, elle turbine à 200% entre mes esgourdes !

T'entraves que couic ?


----------



## mistik (6 Mai 2014)

Nesquik.

--> En quoi Trajan fut un grand Empereur ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2014)

L'Empire romain a connu sa plus grande extension sous son règne.

Par quel biais, es-tu au courant des nouveautés littéraires ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2014)

Je picore à droite, à gauche...

Connais-tu l'origine du mot Vespasiennes ?


----------



## bugman (6 Mai 2014)

Vespasien (Empereur romain) ; peut être avait il un problème urinaire (?)

Quand tu étais petit, t'a t'on traumatisée en te forcent à porter des cagoules (rouges, autant que ça se voit bien) ?


----------



## ergu (6 Mai 2014)

Non.
Mais j'ai des souvenirs saumâtres d'un bermuda saumon...

Les parents ont-ils forcément mauvais goûts quand ils habillent leurs enfants ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Mai 2014)

Pas forcément.

Tu as tous tes points sur ton permis ?


----------



## mistik (6 Mai 2014)

Je le pense.

--> Es-tu une pièce maîtresse de ton entreprise ?


----------



## sheikyerbouti (7 Mai 2014)

non

La vie a-t'elle un sens Brian ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Mai 2014)

I'm sorry Dave, sorry, I'm sorry Frank, no idea 'bout that !

Is she just like a penguin in Bondage boy ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2014)

Oh yeah, Oh yeah, Oh &#8230;
Rennenhenninnahenninnenninahennn .

Tu as trouvé Absolutely Free innovant ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Mai 2014)

Me souviens plus trop, cela fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas écouté

Que penses-tu de la reformation des Libertines ?


----------



## sheikyerbouti (7 Mai 2014)

rien, je n'en pense rien, déjà que les libertins...

Do you read me Hal ?


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2014)

Hal = Ibm = 1984 = Macintosh = Steve Jobs = Apple ...

--> Aimes-tu revoir le film, lorsqu'il est rediffusé dans la petite lucarne, intitulé : _2001, l'Odyssée de l'espace_ ?


----------



## sheikyerbouti (8 Mai 2014)

oui mais je préfère lire et relire encore le live de Arthur C.Clarke, génial visionnaire !

qui sait comment on capte la wifi gratuite avec son mac en Italie ?


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2014)

Sans vouloir faire de pub ... il y a déjà les Mc Donald's (du monde entier).

--> As-tu toujours le dernier mot ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2014)

Non, au contraire je suis plutôt spectateur. Une personnalité effacée.

Fais-tu régulièrement des bilans de santé ?


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2014)

Non et de toute façon je trouve que nos médecins nous soignent de moins en moins bien, ils prescrivent de moins en moins pour toucher leur prime en fin d'année versée par la Sécurité Sociale mais ce n'est que mon opinion.

--> Sors-tu aujourd'hui ?


----------



## ergu (8 Mai 2014)

Au moins la poubelle...

Procrastines-tu volontier ?


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2014)

Malheureusement ... oui ! 

--> As-tu une voiture de sport, pas une maquette mais une vrai de vrai ?


----------



## ergu (8 Mai 2014)

Non.

En thé vert, plutôt chinois ou japonais ?


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2014)

Je ne suis pas un spécialiste.

--> Quel temps fait-il chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2014)

Pluvieux.

Fait-il chaud par chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2014)

Moyen. Néanmoins on ne porte pas de bonnets en laine vers chez moi ! 

--> Es-tu entouré par la nature là où tu habites ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Mai 2014)

Plutôt par le béton.

Tu fais le pont demain ?


----------



## tristanP (8 Mai 2014)

Bahamas 

pourquoi mon ordi me dit sa
Impossible douvrir lapplication «*Warcraft III (OS X)*», car les applications PowerPC ne sont plus prises en charge.


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2014)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Plutôt par le béton.
> *
> Tu fais le pont demain ?*





tristanP a dit:


> *Bahamas *
> 
> pourquoi mon ordi me dit sa
> Impossible d&#8217;ouvrir l&#8217;application «*Warcraft III (OS X)*», car les applications PowerPC ne sont plus prises en charge.


Décidément !!! 

Oui.

--> As-tu mangé de très bons mets aujourd'hui ?


----------



## sheikyerbouti (8 Mai 2014)

oui de l'axoa 

sais-tu ce que c'est ?


----------



## jonson (8 Mai 2014)

Non

Peux-tu m'éclairer?


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2014)

Si j'avais ton adresse, je pourrai éventuellement t'envoyer par La Poste en colissimo une lampe torche.

--> En analyse financière qu'est-ce que le WACC ?


----------



## jonson (8 Mai 2014)

Un truc trop compliqué, que même Google n'a su m'expliquer simplement.

Prends-tu un café après tes repas?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2014)

Du décaféiné oui.

Quel est l'animal le mieux adapté à la vie en appartement ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Mai 2014)

Le poisson rouge, pas cher à entretenir et ça prend pas beaucoup de place.

Tu dors vers quelle heure d'habitude ?


----------



## sheikyerbouti (8 Mai 2014)

ça varie de 11h à 2h du mat' quand j'ai la chance de m'endormir (l'axoa est un plat basque à base de viande et de piments doux hachés menus, miam)

qui a sommeil ?


----------



## mistik (9 Mai 2014)

Moi Monsieur !

--> Avales-tu des somnifères ou tout autre pois... euh ... médicament pour t'endormir ?


----------



## bugman (9 Mai 2014)

Non (le jour où ça arrivera ce sera dans le but de m'endormir définitivement).
Je n'aime pas spécialement les médocs.

J'ai raté Jobs ce soir. :/
Puis je compter sur toi pour  me prévenir (en MP ou ici) au cas où je pourrais retrouver l'emission en streaming ou en redif quelque part ? (d'avance merci)


----------



## sheikyerbouti (9 Mai 2014)

pas au courant pour Jobs, désolée 

Quoi ? comment ? Jobs ? où ça ? moi aussi je veux savoir, pleaaaaase ...!


----------



## mistik (9 Mai 2014)

Sur *France 5* paraît-il !

--> Que feras-tu aujourd'hui ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Mai 2014)

Je bosse pffffff !
Vivement ce midi puis ce soir 

C'est qui ce Jobs ?


----------



## mistik (9 Mai 2014)

Il me semble que c'est un gars qui est mort en 2011 et qui a révolutionné l'informatique, mais je n'en suis pas sûr. 

--> Peux-tu me citer une arme non létale ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2014)

L'eau.

Tu es un amateur de moutarde ? Douce ou piquante ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Mai 2014)

Plutôt douce car la moutarde me monte au nez ^^

Aimes-tu les pizzas ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Mai 2014)

J'adore ! 

Tu manges souvent des pizzas ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2014)

Non rarement et presque jamais dans des restaurants.

Composition plutôt simple ou avalanche de suppléments ?


----------



## sheikyerbouti (9 Mai 2014)

faite maison uniquement : tomate, mozza, oignons, peperonni, anchois, parmigiano et filet d'huile d'olive

qu'en dites-vous ?


----------



## mistik (9 Mai 2014)

Ben ...

--> M'inviterais-tu ce soir pour la déguster ensemble ?


----------



## sheikyerbouti (9 Mai 2014)

oui mais moi j'habite à l'ouest de l'Eden...

que bois-tu avec la pizza ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Mai 2014)

N'étant pas un amateur de vin, et que la bière passe mal avec la pizza, je suggérerai un coca 

Tu es déjà allé en Italie manger une vraie pizza ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2014)

Non, jamais.

Tu as déjà fait une dégustation de bière dans une abbaye ?


----------



## mistik (10 Mai 2014)

Que nenni !

--> As-tu déjà mangé du Kangourou en le cuisinant dans le désert australien ?


----------



## sheikyerbouti (10 Mai 2014)

ben non, c'est pour ça que je mange des pizzas, c'est plus facile à capturer, ça saute moins haut qu'un kangourou...

vas-tu aller voir la mer ce week end ?


----------



## mistik (10 Mai 2014)

Ni la mer ni ma mère ni mon maire.

--> Au cours d'une de tes relations amoureuses, as-tu déjà été trompé ?


----------



## sheikyerbouti (10 Mai 2014)

oui, mais je lui ai bien rendu...

où est cachée la clef dans "Le crime était presque parfait" d'Hitchcock ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2014)

[SPOIL]

Sous une marche de l'escalier, je crois.

[/SPOIL]

Quelle couleur est la plus apaisante pour toi ?


----------



## sheikyerbouti (10 Mai 2014)

(no spoil, y a prescription...) le vert

quel est ton paysage préféré ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Mai 2014)

Il y a tellement, je ne pourrais pas en choisir un en particulier.

Tu voyages souvent ?


----------



## mistik (11 Mai 2014)

Non.

--> Alors qu'as-tu pensé de la "merveilleuse" prestation des perdants qui ont chanté à l'Eurovision "*Twin twin moustache*" ... les Français n'est-il pas ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Mai 2014)

Oui, en Belgique justement 

Aimes tu la Guinness ?


----------



## mistik (11 Mai 2014)

Je ne suis pas trop bière, mais je crois me souvenir que c'est bon.

--> As-tu vu et aimé regarder sur France 5 : *Duels entre Steve Jobs et Bill Gates, le hippie et le geek* ?


----------



## sylvain93 (11 Mai 2014)

dommage je n'ai pas pu voir,

Tu préfère qui entre steeve jobs et bill gates ?


----------



## mistik (11 Mai 2014)

Jobs pour l'informatique et Bill pour l'humanitaire mais c'est à discuter.

--> Pleut-il chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2014)

Pas encore .

La soif te réveille souvent la nuit ?


----------



## mistik (12 Mai 2014)

Non.

--> As-tu soif de connaissance ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2014)

Oui bien sûr.

As-tu déjà acheté un produit contrefait ?


----------



## mistik (12 Mai 2014)

Sans le savoir sans doute.

--> Que faire face à l'inéluctable ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Mai 2014)

Un pas de côté 

Crois tu aux univers parallèles ?


----------



## mistik (12 Mai 2014)

Je ne sais pas quoi répondre ...

--> ... Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Mai 2014)

Pareil !

T'est-il déjà arrivé de penser sans raison précise à quelqu'un que tu n'as pas vu depuis des années et de croiser la personne au prochain coin de rue ?


----------



## mistik (12 Mai 2014)

Oui et je crois quelque peu aux _ondes_ ...

--> Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Mai 2014)

Oui, il existe peut-être une force supérieure.

Tu regardes souvent la télé ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2014)

Non rarement.

As-tu déjà prisé du tabac ?


----------



## mistik (12 Mai 2014)

Non fumeur.

--> Enfant, étais-tu un fumiste ?


----------



## sheikyerbouti (12 Mai 2014)

oui, et pas qu'un peu ! d'ailleurs parfois ça me reprend...

as-tu essayé la clope électronique ?


----------



## mistik (12 Mai 2014)

Je ne suis pas un fumeur et pas de fumée ... d'eau.

--> Regarderas-tu la coupe du monde de foot ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2014)

Sans doute quelques matchs, oui.

Quelle équipe sera championne selon toi ?


----------



## mistik (12 Mai 2014)

Je ne suis pas fouteux donc je m'en fous mais je suis Français donc ...

--> Pourquoi pas la France ?


----------



## jonson (12 Mai 2014)

Je serai supporteur des bleus pendant le mondial. 

Qu'as-tu pensé de l'épisode de Game of Thrones de ce week-end?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Mai 2014)

La fin était génial 

Est-ce que tu as lu les bouquins ?


----------



## jonson (13 Mai 2014)

Non je ne les ai pas lu. Surtout ne me spolie pas. Mais je pense comme toi, la fin est à couper le souffle.

Travailles-tu demain?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2014)

Non pas aujourd'hui.

Où aimerais-tu finir tes jours ?


----------



## mistik (13 Mai 2014)

En tout cas pas en cavale !

--> Pleut-il chez toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mai 2014)

Grand soleil entre deux averses ^^

Est-ce que la météo influe sur ton moral ?


----------



## mistik (13 Mai 2014)

Je pense que oui comme tout le monde.

--> Qu'est-ce qu'une SCOP ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mai 2014)

Une société coopérative et participative.

Quelle différence avec une SC ou une SARL ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Mai 2014)

Aucune idée, je peux te parler de géologie mais ça non .. 

Tu as des enfants ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2014)

Non.

Quel est le dernier musée que tu as visité ?


----------



## mistik (13 Mai 2014)

... de l'informatique virtuellement.

--> Sais-tu bâtir une allocation d'actifs ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2014)

Non.

Tu es un amateur de catch ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mai 2014)

Non

Aimes-tu le pop-corn ? ^^


----------



## jonson (14 Mai 2014)

Non ça me fait tousser.

C'est quoi le dernier vêtement que tu t'es acheté?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2014)

Un tee-shirt noir chez H&M.

Es-tu sensible à la flatterie ?


----------



## jonson (14 Mai 2014)

Ça dépend de la personne. Si c'est une très jolie femme alors oui.

As-tu confiance en ton sex-appeal?


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mai 2014)

Je n'ai pas de jouet de ce genre 


Et toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Mai 2014)

oui 


un sextoy peut être ?


----------



## jonson (14 Mai 2014)

Oh que oui! :rose: 

Tu reçois ce soir?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mai 2014)

Non, c'était hier soir.

Est-ce que le Rock'n'Roll est une grande escroquerie ?


----------



## jonson (14 Mai 2014)

Je ne pense pas non.

Pourquoi? Tu n'aimes pas le Rock'n Roll?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Mai 2014)

Si, j'écoute de tout 

Tu vas craquer pour le prochain iPhone (écran plus large si on en croit les rumeurs) ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2014)

Je me laisserai bien tenter oui .

Tu attends quoi de particulier pour le prochain système d'exploitation d'Apple ? Plutôt de l'ordre de l'esthétique ou des fonctionnalités ?


----------



## jonson (14 Mai 2014)

Je n'ai pas d'idée sur cette question. Qu'il soit performant et fonctionnel je dirai.

Pourquoi, t'a des infos?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2014)

Non, pas plus que les informations/rumeurs que l'on voit sur le site.

Es-tu d'une humeur massacrante au réveil ?


----------



## mistik (14 Mai 2014)

Non.

--> Aimerais-tu connaître à l'avance le jour et l'heure de ta mort ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2014)

Non.

Tu feras un testament ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mai 2014)

pas en projet actuellement 


que vois tu de ta fenêtre en ce moment ?


----------



## mistik (15 Mai 2014)

Pas grand chose, le volet est fermé !

--> Es-tu déjà monté dans un sous-marin ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mai 2014)

Oui, faut pas être claustro 

Es-tu de bonne humeur ce matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2014)

Oui, le soleil étant présent ça doit jouer.

Tu as un marchand de glace qui passe dans ta rue lors des beaux jours ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mai 2014)

Non...


ça existe encore ?


----------



## mistik (16 Mai 2014)

Vendeur de glaces et sorbets mais statique dans un Parc ou dans une rue piétonnière : oui !

--> Tu es un marchand de biens parcourant les routes en la recherche de la bonne occasion ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2014)

Non.

As-tu porté un appareil dentaire dans ta jeunesse ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Mai 2014)

non


on ne s'est déjà pas rencontré quelque part ?


----------



## mistik (18 Mai 2014)

Dans une autre vie assurément !

--> Te reste-t-il encore beaucoup de vies à vivre intensément ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2014)

Une seule mais j'espère encore y trouver de l'intérêt jusqu'à la fin.

Quelle est la marque de tes lunettes de soleil ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Mai 2014)

Ray Ban


as tu fini ta sieste ?


----------



## mistik (18 Mai 2014)

Je n'en fais pas.

--> T'en fais-tu dans la vie ... du souci ?


----------



## jonson (18 Mai 2014)

Je prend la vie comme elle vient.

C'est quand la dernière fois que tu as rendu visité à tes beaux-parents?


----------



## mistik (18 Mai 2014)

Ils sont ad patres. Donc encore quelques années à attendre avant de les rencontrer de nouveau.

--> Pratiques-tu la location meublés ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2014)

Non.

À quand l'orage par chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2014)

Je ne sais pas.

--> Qu'est-ce qui débuta sous la Présidence Millard Fillmore, 13ème Président des Etats-Unis ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2014)

Le "Compromis de 1850" avec l'admission de la Californie en tant qu'État libre par exemple.

Y a-t-il des fleurs artificielles chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2014)

Non.

--> As-tu déjà été flashé par un radar ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mai 2014)

Oui

Bon début de semaine ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2014)

Normalement oui.

As-tu une carte de donneur d'organes ?


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2014)

Non et je ne fais pas don de mon corps à René la science car je ne sais pas ce qu'il en fait dans un monde gouverné par l'argent.

--> Vas-tu voter aux élections européennes ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2014)

Oui.

As-tu déjà été assesseur dans un bureau de vote ?


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2014)

Non.

--> As-tu déjà été un membre du jury de Cour d'Assises ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Mai 2014)

non.


As tu vu le film Baby-sitting ?


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2014)

Non.

--> As-tu déjà attrapé la chaude-pisse ?


----------



## Maxoubx (19 Mai 2014)

Non

As tu vu le film Godzilla ?


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2014)

Non.

--> Penses-tu aller te balader en vacances sur Mars d'ici 30 ans ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Mai 2014)

Non, il y a déjà tellement d'endroits sur ma liste à visiter sur Terre alors Mars ...

C'est quoi ton morceau de musique préféré ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2014)

Je ne sais pas, je ne suis pas trop amateur de musique.

--> Avec un vaisseau spatial ad hoc, aimerais-tu survoler et contempler le soleil de très près ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2014)

Non.

As-tu les pieds qui gonflent avec la chaleur ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mai 2014)

Heu, j'ai jamais fait gaffe. Je surveillerai cet été ^^

Suis-tu le festival de Cannes ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2014)

Non, je m'en fiche.

--> As-tu déjà préparé la destination de tes vacances pour cet été ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2014)

Non pas encore.

Tu vas suivre Roland Garros ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2014)

Non, cela ne m'intéresse pas.

--> Même si cette action arriva trop tardivement au cours de la Deuxième Guerre Mondiale, que tenta de faire d'important Stauffenberg ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mai 2014)

Aucune idée

Une bière aussi bonne que la Guinness ?


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mai 2014)

thunderheart a dit:


> Aucune idée



C'est parce que c'est *Von* Stauffenberg 

La Kilkenny

Tu consommes avec modération ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2014)

L'alcool avec modération mais la bouffe malheureusement non !

--> A partir de quel TMI recommande-t-on pour un emprunt immobilier de pratiquer un crédit in fine ?


----------



## Powerdom (20 Mai 2014)

12


as tu la chance d'aller travailler à pied depuis chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2014)

Non.

--> Qui est Janet Yellen ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2014)

Une économiste et professeur américaine.

Tu sais faire une bonne béchamel ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2014)

On peut surtout affirmer qu'elle succède à Ben Bernanke comme Présidente de la Réserve fédérale des Etats-Unis et l'on peut donc dire que Janet Yellen est l'*H*omme le plus puissant du monde !  

Non.

--> Qu'est-ce qu'un Asset Manager ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2014)

L&#8217;asset manager immobilier est le responsable de la gestion d'un portefeuille d'actifs immobiliers pour le compte de tiers.

Combien de pays différents as-tu déjà visité ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Mai 2014)

Quelques uns, mais j'ai la flemme de compter :love:

Que penses-tu de l'arrivée de Netflix ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Mai 2014)

Que je vais m'abonner ! 

Tu crois que ça va nuire à la VoD des FAI ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2014)

Nuire honnêtement je ne sais pas mais ça va peut-être les obliger à améliorer leur système de VOD.

Quel est ton dernier achat vidéoludique ?


----------



## mistik (21 Mai 2014)

Le Loup de Wall Street, mais pas encore visionné.

--> Qu'est-ce que l'on entend en disant que la communication de la _Fed_ (la Réserve Fédérale américaine) est légèrement plus "_hawkish_" ?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mai 2014)

aucune idée


tu es plutôt Pages ou Word ?


----------



## mistik (22 Mai 2014)

Disons que j'écris beaucoup de pages avec Word.

--> As-tu un esprit revanchard ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Mai 2014)

Tout dépend de la situation, parfois oui, parfois non, parfois peut-être ^^

Suis-je normand ?


----------



## mistik (22 Mai 2014)

On dirait ! 

--> Aimes-tu vivre à _sang_ à l&#8217;_&#339;uvre_ ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Mai 2014)

Non, j'aime me poser et faire les choses tranquillement.

Tu supportes bien l'alcool en général ?


----------



## mistik (22 Mai 2014)

Ben ...

--> Est-ce que l'alcool me supporte-t-il ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Mai 2014)

Lui oui, moi non ^^

Boire pour oublier ?


----------



## mistik (23 Mai 2014)

Oui, pour oublier ta dernière remarque assassine ! ^^

--> Sais-tu utiliser une calculatrice financière ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2014)

Non.

Es-tu amateur de mots croisés ?


----------



## mistik (23 Mai 2014)

Non.

--> Arrives-tu facilement à te *concentrer* ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2014)

De façon périodique, oui.

Connais-tu les mots entrés récemment dans le dictionnaire ?


----------



## mistik (23 Mai 2014)

Quelques uns : "E-cigarette", "Zumba", "hashtag" ou encore "stiletto".

--> Sais-tu facilement conjuguer les verbes à tous les temps _par tous les temps_ sans recourir à une aide extérieure telle la consultation du Bescherelle ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Mai 2014)

Ma mère m'obligeait à recopier le Bescherelle comme punition 

Tu es bon en orthographe ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2014)

Dans la moyenne je pense.

Dans quel domaine te sens-tu le plus cultivé ?


----------



## mistik (23 Mai 2014)

On dira bien modestement le domaine historique avec des lacunes évidemment.

-- Que penses-tu du problème provenant de *iMessage* (la plateforme iMessage s'acharne à remplacer le SMS, y compris lorsque les correspondants ont remplacé leur iPhone) ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Mai 2014)

il est résolu je crois 


tu as déjà consulté une voyante ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2014)

Non jamais.

Connais-tu bien le jargon automobile ?


----------



## mistik (24 Mai 2014)

Non.

--> Combien d'ouvrages (romans, nouvelle, contes et essais) as-tu déjà lu de la Comédie humaine ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2014)

Pas beaucoup, Jésus-Christ en Flandre et La Recherche de l'absolu.

Tu possèdes un objet insolite chez toi ?


----------



## sheikyerbouti (25 Mai 2014)

oui : un cocofesse...

qui d'autre a le dos bloqué aujourd'hui ?


----------



## mistik (25 Mai 2014)

Heureusement pas moi, mais si c'est ton cas alors je compatis !

--> Qu'est-ce qu'une ETI ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2014)

Des entreprises de taille intermédiaire.

Quel est ton dessert italien favori ?


----------



## Powerdom (25 Mai 2014)

la grappa


le store est fermé. c'est pour des nouveautés ?


----------



## mistik (25 Mai 2014)

Maybe ...

--> ... What else ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Mai 2014)

J'attends de voir l'explication sur MacG.

Tu regardes Roland Garros ?


----------



## mistik (25 Mai 2014)

Ni Roland, ni Garros ... m'en fiche.

--> Aimes-tu passer une heure à te regarder dans la glace sous toutes les coutures le matin au lever ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2014)

Non je n'aime pas ça.

Sais-tu (bien) faire semblant de pleurer ?


----------



## mistik (26 Mai 2014)

Non  je n'aime pas ça.

--> Sais-tu (bien) faire semblant de réfléchir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Mai 2014)

Oui, quand je fais semblant de bosser au boulot 

Tu joues aux jeux vidéos ?


----------



## mistik (26 Mai 2014)

Parfois.

--> Joues-tu à te faire peur ou as-tu passé ce cap enfantin ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2014)

Je me préserve maintenant c'est mieux pour moi .

Quelle est la marque de ton café ?


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mai 2014)

Le bar des flots, en face...

Quel est ton handicap ?


----------



## mistik (26 Mai 2014)

Le saut en élastique.

--> Quel est ta marque de voiture préférée ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Mai 2014)

Rolls Royce ou Lamborghini, j'hésite entre les deux.

Tu aimerais avoir des super-pouvoirs ?


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2014)

Oh Oui ! pour qu'on me foute superbement la paix en haut d'un gratte ciel ou assis sur la pointe du _K2_ !!!

--> Pleut-il chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2014)

Pas encore mais ça ne saurait tarder.

As-tu déjà fait une retraite spirituelle ?


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2014)

Oui enfant mais imposée.

--> As-tu déjà eu une réaction brutale envers autrui que tu ne peux expliquer ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2014)

Oui ça m'arrive assez souvent malheureusement.

Es-tu une personne obsessionnelle ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Mai 2014)

Ça dépend pour quoi 

Tu t'énerves facilement ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Mai 2014)

Bah alors, personne veut répondre à ma question ? 

Oui, je m'énerve facilement.

Tu fais le pont demain ?


----------



## mccawley2012 (29 Mai 2014)

Je fais le pont tout les jours. ^^

Quel est le dernier film que tu a vu au cinéma ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2014)

Prisoners.

À quand remonte ton dernier pique-nique ?


----------



## jonson (31 Mai 2014)

Le week-end dernier.

Sais-tu compter jusqu'à dix en allemand?


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mai 2014)

Ja !

Comment se tirer d'une flemme ?


----------



## jonson (31 Mai 2014)

Avec un bon coup de pied au...  derrière. 

Comment faire le bien autour de soi?


----------



## mistik (31 Mai 2014)

En gagnant par exemple 72 millions d'Euros et en en distribuant la moitié à des associations et "autres amis" qui se trouvent être fort nombreux en ce cas là !

--> Comment faire pour vivre 150 ans ?


----------



## Powerdom (31 Mai 2014)

attendre quelques siècles une éventuelle évolution humaine.

j'ai des bons voyage SNCF à vendre, ça intéresse quelqu'un ?


----------



## jonson (31 Mai 2014)

Je prend déjà assez le train en ce moment. Pas besoin d'en rajouter.

Mais dis-donc tu t'es mis au recel ou quoi?


----------



## Powerdom (31 Mai 2014)

la SNCF me devait 690 . elle m'a remboursé en bons voyage...


tu es abonné à une revue ?


----------



## jonson (31 Mai 2014)

Aucunement. 690&#8364; 

Es-tu capable de faire sauter des crêpes de la main droite tout en tenant une pièce dans l'autre?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Mai 2014)

Absolument pas ! 

Tu cuisines bien ?


----------



## mistik (1 Juin 2014)

De quoi nourrir l'homme.

--> A qui la SNCF a-t-elle remboursé l'équivalent de 690 &#8364; en bons voyages ?


----------



## Powerdom (1 Juin 2014)

je ne vois pas du tout 

Tu as vu ce que j'ai fait à mon iBook ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2014)

Oui j'ai vu, beau démontage .

As-tu déjà coupé le chauffage chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (1 Juin 2014)

Oui depuis longtemps d'ailleurs dans l'Eden on s'en fout du froid !

--> Qui fut Ministre des Affaires étrangères en Allemagne de 1938 à 1945 ?


----------



## Powerdom (1 Juin 2014)

Joachim von Ribbentrop.


tu regardes le match de foot avec un oeil sur macgé ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2014)

Je ne suis pas très football, donc non je n'ai pas regardé.

As-tu déjà participé à un speed dating ?


----------



## mistik (2 Juin 2014)

Non, mais j'imagine que ce doit être très stressant !

--> As-tu déjà remporté un championnat quelconque reconnu nationalement voire internationalement ?


----------



## jonson (3 Juin 2014)

Non, aucun.

 As-tu regardé l'épisode 8 de la saison 4 de _Games of Thrones_?


----------



## mistik (3 Juin 2014)

Je ne connais pas.

--> Qui est le meilleur d'entre nous ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Juin 2014)

Moi, définitivement :love:

OK ?


----------



## mistik (3 Juin 2014)

Euh ...

--> ... Why not or what else ?


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Juin 2014)

Disons que quand je vois l'avatar de* thunderheart*, même si je crois que c'est une photo de William Klein, ça me fait un peu peur ce doigt qui cherche...

Tu changerais pas d'avatar ?


----------



## mistik (3 Juin 2014)

En ce qui concerne _thunderheart _je ne sais pas mais quant à moi non je ne changerai pas d'avatar !

--> Comment réduire efficacement ses impôts ?


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Juin 2014)

En gagnant moins d'argent et en faisant des enfants.

Tu as combien ce jour sur ton compte courant ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Juin 2014)

Beaucoup.. J'ai perdu le compte.

Tu suis le déroulement de la journée de commémoration du 6 juin à la télé ?


----------



## mistik (7 Juin 2014)

Je n'ai pas de télé.

--> Lis-tu _Le Figaro_ ?


----------



## mccawley2012 (7 Juin 2014)

Non, j'aime le libre arbitre, alors les médias d'information français... 

Il y a eu les commémorations pour les 70 ans du débarquement. Pense tu qu'il faut continuer a vivre dans le passé ou essayer de se tourner vers l'avenir ?


----------



## jonson (7 Juin 2014)

Il ne faut pas vivre dans le passé c'est sûr. Mais sans racines comment se construire?

Alors... heureux?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Juin 2014)

Avec ce soleil, oui 

Tu profites du beau temps ?


----------



## mistik (8 Juin 2014)

Oui.

--> Passes-tu du bon temps ?


----------



## jonson (8 Juin 2014)

En ce moment... non. Ma vie est devient compliquée.

Es-tu devant _Nadal vs Djokovic_?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Juin 2014)

Oui, je suis devant ma télé.

Tu vas supporter l'équipe de France pour la coupe du monde ?


----------



## jonson (8 Juin 2014)

Oui bien sûr. Mais je reste réaliste quant au résultat. Si ils font un quart de final je serai content.

Quels sont leurs chances aux bleus?


----------



## sylvain93 (8 Juin 2014)

je ne sais pas si la routourne va tourner car ribery a courru jusqu'a quand il pouvait.
Quel est nom de la jeune fille représentée sur l'avatar de badmonkeyman ?


----------



## mistik (9 Juin 2014)

Euh ...

--> Je ne supporte pas le foot et cette scandaleuse équipe de France - qui à plusieurs reprises les années passées s'est couverte de fiente en faisant toutes ces imbécilités devant des millions de téléspectateurs - m'insupporte et le foot comme je le disais je ne le supporte pas donc je vais subir un été catastrophique en entendant les gens s'exciter, crier, klaxonner sans vergogne ... et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Juin 2014)

C'est une fois tous les 4 ans, c'est une bonne excuse pour boire avec des amis et rigoler, le foot est secondaire pour moi.

Il pleut du côté de chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (9 Juin 2014)

Non.

--> Pleut-il à foison  des rayons de soleil chez toi ?


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Juin 2014)

Il revient... Le soleil 

Il va te manquer COrentin ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Juin 2014)

C'est vrai que Corentin n'est plus actif sur ce fil.

Tu bois du café le matin ?


----------



## tit'marie (10 Juin 2014)

Qu'elle est ta série du moment?


----------



## mistik (10 Juin 2014)

Aucune.

--> Manges-tu de la charcuterie le matin ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juin 2014)

il m'est arrivé de manger du lard avec des oeufs au plat


tu penses quoi du nouveau site de igen ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Juin 2014)

Je commence à peine à m'y habituer visuellement.

Quels autres sites d'infos Apple consulte-tu ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juin 2014)

Aucun. j'ai fait quelques incursions sur macbidouille mais je n'aime pas trop.


l'entreprise en face de la mienne à hissé un drapeau pirate, tu crois qu'ils vont venir à l'abordage ?


----------



## mistik (10 Juin 2014)

Non, il s'agit simplement du parti politique éponyme !

--> Les gars de la Marine vont-t-ils partir à l'abordage du navire piloté en sous-main par le Commandant Le Pen ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Juin 2014)

+1 pour la formulation de ta question 
Aucune idée, j'observe de très loin ce qu'il se passe dans l'arène politique..

Tu as le permis B ?


----------



## mistik (10 Juin 2014)

Forcément, je suis un *B*lagueur !

*--> *As-tu le permis de tuer ?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Juin 2014)

non.


tu portes des lunettes de soleil ?


----------



## mistik (11 Juin 2014)

Non.

--> Parfois la Lune amoureuse du soleil rougit, qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juin 2014)

L'expression est jolie

Aimes-tu Angelina Jolie ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Juin 2014)

en réfléchissant je suis incapable de te citer un film ou elle apparaît 


es tu un adepte de google drive ?


----------



## matacao (12 Juin 2014)

Non, moi c'est iCloud Drive ^^

--> Que pense-tu du programme PRISM ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Juin 2014)

Que seuls les gens qui ont quelque chose à se reprocher, en font tout un plat 

Tu offres souvent des fleurs ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Juin 2014)

Rarement :rose:


suis tu la série Réal Humans ?


----------



## matacao (12 Juin 2014)

Non

-> Que pense tu de l'opération Reset The Net ?


----------



## mistik (12 Juin 2014)

_Fluently_ ... qu'il s'agit du collectif Fight For The Future qui tente de lancer une vaste opération de  communication visant à sensibiliser la population face à l&#8217;espionnage  généralisé de la NSA. Une campagne à laquelle se sont associés plusieurs  ONG et sites web, ainsi qu&#8217;Edward Snowden ... _obviously_ !

--> Qu'est-ce qu'une société civile d'attribution ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Juin 2014)

Aucune idée !

Aimes-tu la saison 4 de Game of Thrones ?


----------



## mistik (13 Juin 2014)

Aucune idée ... je n'ai pas la télé !

--> Qui est Shinzo Abe ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Juin 2014)

Le premier ministre japonais.

Tu manges souvent japonais ?


----------



## mistik (13 Juin 2014)

Jamais.

--> Manges-tu souvent tes mots ?


----------



## sheikyerbouti (14 Juin 2014)

oui, je dévore des livres farcis de plein de mots

as-tu connu l'époque du pacman dans les troquets ?


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Juin 2014)

Héé, oui...

T'as pas trop mal aux articulations ?


----------



## sheikyerbouti (14 Juin 2014)

les articulations ? quelles articulations ?? j'en ai plus depuis longtemps... pareil pour les yeux...

c'était cool pas vrai ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Juin 2014)

Sûrement, je n'étais pas né.

Tu as quel âge ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juin 2014)

... zans

T'es d'la police ?


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Juin 2014)

Stone sans semi-bold

T'en as toi du bold ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Juin 2014)

Bold Axis as Love


----------



## Powerdom (17 Juin 2014)

love and peace

mais pourquoi tu poses pas de questions ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Juin 2014)

J'étais invité au resto à midi :love:

Klapish ?


----------



## sheikyerbouti (17 Juin 2014)

Capito !

Tu manges souvent à l'auberge espagnole ?


----------



## mistik (17 Juin 2014)

Que nenni !

--> Qu'est-ce que la formule de Faà di Bruno ?


----------



## momo-fr (18 Juin 2014)

Facile, une identité généralisant la règle de dérivation des fonctions composées au cas des dérivées d'ordre supérieur.

Qu'est-ce qui compte pour toi, les chiffres ou les lettres ?


----------



## Ardienn (18 Juin 2014)

Le chiffre. 

Ça t'arrive encore d'envoyer des lettres?


----------



## mistik (18 Juin 2014)

Oui, mais en plus j'en fais des mots en les assemblant !

--> Aimes-tu manger du chocolat ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Juin 2014)

À petit dose.

Tu utilises encore l'iPod ?


----------



## mistik (19 Juin 2014)

Oui par souci de compatibilité avec un dock Sony, il me permet de me réveiller chaque matin.

--> Qu'est-ce qu'un actif successoral ?


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Juin 2014)

Quelqu'un qui a réussi à te la mettre par derrière vu qu'il est "actif" et qu'il te succède... 

On t'a déjà piqué la place ?


----------



## mistik (19 Juin 2014)

Oui notamment dans une file au cinéma, j'étais plein de fiel !

--> Quelqu'un t'a-t-il déjà piqué ta femme/ton homme ?


----------



## meskh (19 Juin 2014)

oui mais j'ai rendu la pareille

Tu vois la mer de chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (19 Juin 2014)

Ni ma mère ni la mer ni le maire !

--> Vois-tu les montagnes de chez toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Juin 2014)

Pas vraiment, ou alors en plissant les zyeux :mouais:

Des idées de création pour des nouveaux fils ?


----------



## mistik (20 Juin 2014)

Se rencontrer physiquement hommes et femmes des forums et si l'on fait le nécessaire, logiquement 9 mois plus tard on pourrait avoir des fils et des fillettes mais je n'en sais pas plus !

--> Est-ce bénéfique fiscalement parlant d'avoir un déficit foncier ?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Juin 2014)

va savoir.


des projets pour ce week end ?


----------



## mistik (21 Juin 2014)

Réviser pour réussir mes exams.

--> La Haute juridiction administrative française va-t-elle décider de la mort de Vincent Lambert ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Juin 2014)

j'espère pour lui


as tu pensé à faire ta sauvegarde ?


----------



## meskh (22 Juin 2014)

oui oui bien sûr 

Et tu te dépêches ou quoi ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Juin 2014)

Quoi :love:

Mais il est où Corentin


----------



## mistik (22 Juin 2014)

Il a décidé de rendre son tablier, j'en suis désolé !

--> Fait-il beau chez toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Juin 2014)

Ouaip, hyper chaud :mouais:

T'as été à la fête de la muzik ?


----------



## mistik (22 Juin 2014)

Mistik est un peu rétif à la "muzik" jouée dans la rue avec des vibrations horribles et des gens en veux-tu en voilà ... j'habitais jusqu'à l'an dernier en centre ville ... je sais de quoi je parle !

--> Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Juin 2014)

Non, je revenais de la Normandie, j'ai jamais autant ragé au volant en entrant dans Paris avec ces cons alcoolisés qui traversent sans regarder !

Tu travailles dans quel domaine ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Juin 2014)

je suis secrétaire au service de 13 personnes


tu aimes ton boulot ?


----------



## Jeffouille (24 Juin 2014)

Je l'adore. On dit que j'ai le plus beau bureau du monde !

---> Quelle météo aujourd'hui ?


----------



## mistik (24 Juin 2014)

Un orteil à peine sorti qu'il est déjà mouillé !

--> Quel est le plus vieux métier du monde ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juin 2014)

Développeur Perl

Vas-tu au boulot en tongues/short ?


----------



## mistik (24 Juin 2014)

Que nenni !

--> Es-tu une perle de développeur ?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juin 2014)

Bah on fait c'quon peut 

Il est parti où Corentin ? Chez la concurrence ?


----------



## mistik (24 Juin 2014)

Peut être, mais si le _con cul *rance*_ alors il reviendra très vite chez nous avec un nouveau pseudo !

--> Aimes-tu les colliers de perle, développeur Perl hors pair ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Juin 2014)

Pas spécialement, je préfère les colliers de Tiare (say Tiaré) qu'on te met à la descente de l'avion

Tu captes l'endroit dont je te parle ?


----------



## Powerdom (25 Juin 2014)

une ile dite "paradisiaque"


chemise ou tee shirt ce matin ?


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2014)

Tee-shirt cet après-midi !

--> Quand est-ce que tu seras en vacances ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Juin 2014)

Au mois d'août, 4 semaines

Le travail, c'est la santé ... ?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Juin 2014)

dans la mesure ou cela me permet de vivre oui c'est la santé !


le rap allemand tu connais ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Juin 2014)

Nein, je suis plus dans le rock lourd allemand, genre Rammstein

Wie gehst du ?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Juin 2014)

Danke, ich gehe gut.


Mon allemand est scolaire, mais à ma surprise j'ai pu comprendre la correspondante de ma fille à la maison ce printemps.

tu parles plusieurs langues ?


----------



## meskh (26 Juin 2014)

La mienne et celle de ma chère et tendre ...

Tu crois que c'est vraiment utile aussi ?


----------



## mistik (26 Juin 2014)

Je le pense.

--> Fait-il beau chez toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Juin 2014)

Moui.

Tu fais comment pour te remettre d'un chagrin d'amour ?


----------



## mistik (26 Juin 2014)

Ce n'est pas du racisme, car je dirais que je broie du noir !

--> Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Juin 2014)

Je cherche une nouvelle fiancée.

Fait frais ce matin, non ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Juin 2014)

Ça va, il fait bon ! 

Tu écoutes de la musique "classique" ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Juin 2014)

Si Willie Nelson c'est du classique je dirais "oui"

Mais je serais tenté de répondre "non", pas toi ?


----------



## mistik (29 Juin 2014)

Ben classique ou pas classique, j'écoute à la radio et si ça me casse les ... je change d'onde !

--> Ondules-tu beaucoup lorsque tu fais la fiesta en vacances ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juin 2014)

Pas vraiment, j'ondule plutôt du cerveau ^^

Dur dur ce matin ?


----------



## mistik (30 Juin 2014)

Il ne fait pas trop chaud.

--> Où pars-tu en vacances ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juin 2014)

Pas trop loin

Faut-il partir loing pour passer de bonnes vacances ?


----------



## mistik (30 Juin 2014)

Non et même avoir une jolie petite maison avec un peu de terrain, un jardin voire une piscine c'est déjà pas mal !

--> Les projections  des comptes pour l'Arrco, la retraite du privé, et de l'Agirc, pour les  cadres, sont une catatastrophe. En gros, en 2019, il n'y aura plus d'argent et  les retraites baisseront de 11%... La semaine commence bien non ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Juillet 2014)

Heu, les méandres de la finance sont un peu abscons !

Mais, dis-moi, où est passé le lien vers les forums sur la page d'accueil de macg ?


----------



## mistik (3 Juillet 2014)

Je ne sais pas.

--> Qu'est-ce qu'une société civile soumis à l'IR ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Juillet 2014)

Aucune idée !

Tes seules pensées sont économiques ?


----------



## mistik (3 Juillet 2014)

Gastronomiques ! 

--> Es-tu un gars/ une dame bien sous tout rapport ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (4 Juillet 2014)

Absolument!

Pourquoi les indiens mangent ils des plumes?


----------



## mistik (4 Juillet 2014)

Car elles aident à digérer les scalps !

--> Pourquoi met-on les points sur les "i" ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (5 Juillet 2014)

Pour que ce soit des "i" et non de vulgaires bâtons.

Qui dit "Kept you waiting huh?"


----------



## jonson (5 Juillet 2014)

Je sais pas.

C'est qui?


----------



## mistik (5 Juillet 2014)

Ce n'est pas moi en tout cas !

--> Un obèse fait-il un bon centenaire ?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juillet 2014)

pas sur qu'il y en ait beaucoup


Si tu l'as passé cette année, as tu eu ton BAC ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Juillet 2014)

Oui, j'ai eu mon BAC Riviera, mais pas cette année ^^

Qui veut des chouquettes ?


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2014)

J'ai eu mon Bac mais pas cette année.

--> Quel est ton niveau d'étude ?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juillet 2014)

j'ai quitté l'école à 17 ans. 


tu t'énerves facilement ?


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2014)

Ca peut arriver.

--> T'entends-tu bien avec ton patron ?


----------



## jonson (7 Juillet 2014)

Je préfère éviter de répondre à cette question.

Mais toi, en as-tu un, de patron?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juillet 2014)

non. c'est une patronne 


tu prendras un p'tit café avec moi ? c'est l'heure


----------



## mistik (8 Juillet 2014)

Oki, un grand café pour moi !

--> Aimes-tu le café au lait ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Juillet 2014)

Oui, mais ça fait un bail que j'en n'ai pas bu !

Suis-tu le mondial de foot ?


----------



## mistik (9 Juillet 2014)

Que nenni !

--> Manges-tu des crêpes à la moutarde de Dijon ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Juillet 2014)

Hem hem, ce mélange me semble assez improbable

Quelle est la différence entre un pigeon ?


----------



## DouceProp' (10 Juillet 2014)

Je fais un Hackindows avec Demis Roussos et je ressuscite Steve Jobs. Kamoulox !

--> iMac full option ou MacPro entrée d'gamme ?


----------



## mistik (10 Juillet 2014)

Je répondrais par une autre question ...

--> ... Préfères-tu une Ferrari F150 ou une Dino 206 GT ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Juillet 2014)

Une Ferrari F150, je préfère la nouveauté aux voitures anciennes de "collection".

Tu joues d'un instrument ?


----------



## mistik (10 Juillet 2014)

J'aimerais jouer du pipeau ça me permettrait d'éviter les chieurs au boulot ! 

--> Et toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juillet 2014)

un peu de clavier 


tu connais encore Maurice Carème ?


----------



## mistik (10 Juillet 2014)

Je ne connais pas ce pouët pouët !

--> Qui est qui et qui fait quoi quand il est comment et quoi que ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (16 Juillet 2014)

Qui est qui et qui fait quoi quand il est comment et quoi que ?

L'abrutis qui poste de la merde juste au dessus de moi avec son crédit de mes deux tentacules.

Faut il vraiment mettre aux chiottes l'arbitre?


----------



## mistik (16 Juillet 2014)

"L'abruti" ne le pense pas ... quoi que ...

--> Comment faire pour en finir une fois pour toutes avec tous ces dieux (des Chrétiens, Musulmans, Juifs, etc.) qui nous ont toujours en leur nom poussé à se faire la guerre ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (16 Juillet 2014)

Etre plus tolérant...

Sinon, t'aimes les chips?


----------



## mistik (16 Juillet 2014)

Oui celle préparées à la façon ancienne !

--> Sinon, t'aimes les chopes (de bières) ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Juillet 2014)

Si elles contiennent une bonne bière comme la Guinness, ouiiiii

Sinon ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Juillet 2014)

les bières je les aime aux fruits rouges


Je suis en vacances demain soir...    Et toi ?


----------



## mistik (17 Juillet 2014)

Non, j'ai un mémoire à rédiger puis une soutenance à préparer.

--> Le Tour de France passe-t-il dans la commune où tu résides ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Juillet 2014)

Non, pas du tout

C'est l'été chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (17 Juillet 2014)

Oui et il fait chaud !

--> As-tu déjà une idée concernant le potentiel vainqueur du Tour de France 2014 ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Juillet 2014)

Oui

Le maillot jaune ? ^^


----------



## mistik (17 Juillet 2014)

C'est sûr qu'il n'aura pas le maillot à pois rouges !

--> Ne penses-tu pas qu'un *maillot à pois rouges* peut être sexy sur une jolie fille ?


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juillet 2014)

> Son petit itsi bitsi tini ouini, tout petit, petit, bikini
> Qu'elle mettait pour la première fois
> Un itsi bitsi tini ouini, tout petit, petit, bikini
> *Un bikini rouge et jaune à p'tits pois*



tu as bu combien de litres d'eau aujourd'hui ?


----------



## mistik (17 Juillet 2014)

2 litres de rouge ...

--> ... Pourquoi ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (17 Juillet 2014)

Parce que t'avais soif.

Est ce que carglass t'as offert cette fameuse paire de lunettes polarisantes?


----------



## mistik (17 Juillet 2014)

N'étant pas client chez eux ...

--> ... Comment dire ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Juillet 2014)

Tout à fait oui 

Aimes-tu les petits pois ?


----------



## mistik (18 Juillet 2014)

Oui mais les petits pois sont rouges ...

--> ... n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Août 2014)

Certes

Ce fil dort ?


----------



## mistik (1 Août 2014)

Oui, il roupille sévère comme bien d'autres ... il est en vacances !

--> Vas-tu acheter d'ici la rentrée un nouvel appareil Apple ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2014)

Oui je l'attend avec impatience

- -> Tu part ou en vacances ?


----------



## mistik (1 Août 2014)

Non, je _"_masterise" un mémoire.

--> Vas-tu pêcher des filles durant tes vacances ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2014)

oui des gros thons 

-- > Aime tu le fois gras ?


----------



## mistik (2 Août 2014)

Oui et c'est le malheur de mon médecin.

--> As-tu de bonnes artères ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2014)

Les artères et les rue de ma ville sont assez belle 

--> As tu une belle maison ?


----------



## mistik (2 Août 2014)

Que nenni, je suis en appartement.

--> Pleut-il chez toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2014)

Un peu aujourd'hui

--> Tu habite ou?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Août 2014)

pas loin de toi


de quoi était atteint l'homme de Florès finalement ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2014)

-->  de trisomie 21
Ca veux dire quoi pas loin de moi  ?


----------



## mistik (6 Août 2014)

Nous sommes (pour la plupart du moins sur le site de macG) Français, aussi sommes-nous tous proches les uns des autres de part nos origines diverses et variées à condition de ne rien manger ce midi d'avarié ... quelle avanie !

--> Je vois de ma fenêtre poindre une Montgolfière ... qu'en est-il pour toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2014)

De ma fenêtre , je ne vois que la montagne

-->Tu n'a pas trop bu hier soir ?


----------



## mistik (6 Août 2014)

Non et d'ailleurs pour en revenir à ma phrase précédente, _mon goal fier _de moi je suis ! 

--> Manges-tu au resto ce midi ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2014)

Non dans mon jardin 

--> tu voulais m'inviter a manger ?


----------



## mistik (6 Août 2014)

Ca dépend ...

--> ... Viendrais-tu avec du vin d'Arbois ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2014)

Oui et avec du Macvin 


--> tu sais cuisiner ?


----------



## mistik (13 Août 2014)

Oui.

--> Sais-tu tordre le cou aux idées reçues ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2014)

Oui

--> tu fais du vélo?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Août 2014)

trop dur


tu es plutôt Atlantique ou Méditerranée ?


----------



## mistik (13 Août 2014)

Ni l'un ni l'autre ni non plus la Manche !

--> Es-tu plutôt Pyrénées ou Alpes ?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Août 2014)

par proximité je dirais les Alpes.


connais tu l'histoire du mec qui est arrivé à pied par la chine ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2014)

Oui 

-- > Ou part tu en vacances ?


----------



## mistik (22 Août 2014)

Pas de vacances au pays d'_Un peu plus à l'Est de l'Eden, _nul besoin !

--> Quelle est l'importance du passé pour comprendre le présent du futur ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2014)

Il est classique d'affirmer que la connaissance du passé est nécéssaire à la compréhension du présent et à la détermination de l'avenir .

--> Que fais tu ce week end ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Août 2014)

Je glande, ce sont les wakansses 

Envie de boire un verre ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2014)

ça va pas tarder bientôt l'apéro 

Que va tu boire ?


----------



## mistik (22 Août 2014)

Je vais me saouler d'H2O ! 

--> Que vas-tu manger ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Août 2014)

Resto la Pataterie



tu trouves pas que tu passes trop de temps sur MacGé ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2014)

oui de trop plus de 2000 messages déjà 


Tu m'invite quand dans la ville la plus froide ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Août 2014)

Va faire un tour à Aurillac /o\
En Bretagne fait toujours beau 

T'as pris ta douche ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2014)

Pas encore 

Tu fais quoi de suite ?


----------



## mistik (23 Août 2014)

Je te lis !

--> Aimes-tu croquer la vie par tous les bouts ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2014)

--> Pas toujours

Tu a fini de bosser ?


----------



## mistik (23 Août 2014)

Non je suis toujours sur mon mémoire ce qui m'oblige à bouger un peu de temps en temps si je veux pouvoir le modifier car être assis dessus cela complique les choses il va sans dire mais mieux en le disant ! 

--> Peux-tu me citer un personnage historique qui t'a toujours fasciné ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2014)

Le Charles de Gaulle

--> Tu as des animaux  ?


----------



## mistik (23 Août 2014)

Oui, les gens que je côtoie !

--> Es-tu en plus d'être mortel ... commun ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2014)

commun , je suis simple et agréable

-->@mistik : tu es une femme ?


----------



## mistik (23 Août 2014)

C'est une question très difficile que tu poses-là. En effet une _Miss Tik_ peut aussi être un sieur _Mistik_ tout simplement. Il et/ou elle ne forment qu'un, or chacun d'entre nous avons une partie féminine et masculine. Quant à savoir laquelle des deux est la plus importante cela relève du mystère de _mistik_ tout entier !

--> Es-tu un *honnête homme* au sens du XVIIème siècle ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2014)

Oui mais pas en tout point avec la définition 

--> Tu a a la messe ce matin?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Août 2014)

Non, on vient de se lever et on envisage un apéro 

Soleil ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2014)

Grand soleil aujourd'hui 

--Tu prend l'apéro dehors?


----------



## mistik (24 Août 2014)

Non.

--> Sors-tu cet après-midi ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2014)

je reviens juste 

--> et toi?


----------



## mistik (24 Août 2014)

Je reviens juste pour repartir bientôt !

--> Quel Président de la République Française fut l'instigateur de l'Impôt sur les grandes fortunes devenu par la suite l'Impôt de solidarité sur la fortune ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2014)

François Mitterrand 

--> Que veut tu faire de ta vie ?


----------



## mistik (24 Août 2014)

Un non-sens !

--> Veux-tu faire de ta vie un sens unique ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2014)

Oui je suis né , je vie et je décède donc sens unique sans possibilité de marche arrière 


--> tu as des enfants ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Août 2014)

l'un s'est inscrit sur ce forum.

Au boulot sur mon bureau, il y a des robots en Légo, un train Jeu-Jura en bois. Un canard à ressort, un crocodile en plastique,une grenouille verte, un petit chat noir en plastique.
Tu penses que je fais un métier sérieux ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2014)

je pense que oui 

Que fais tu comme travail ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Août 2014)

l'intitulé est "Secrétaire Multimédia"


tu fais tes courses avec le drive ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2014)

Pas de drive dans le Jura pour le moment 

Tu fais du ski ?


----------



## mistik (27 Août 2014)

Oui, mais je préfère depuis quelques saisons la raquette à neige ... à en faire l'hiver quasiment chaque dimanche.

--> Peux-tu me citer un exemple (un produit financier) d'ingénierie financière au XVIIIème siècle ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2014)

Non j'épargne pas en France, je ne travail pas en Fance

c'est fini tes vacances ?


----------



## momo-fr (28 Août 2014)

Oui depuis 1 semaine 

Le président normal te fait-il toujours de l'effet ?


----------



## mistik (28 Août 2014)

Il ne m'en a jamais fait, je l'ignore depuis le début et peste contre cette majorité de Français qui a décidé d'élire cette catastrophe ambulante qui décrédibilise la fonction présidentielle, l'affaiblit et enfonce mon pays dans les profondeurs abyssales de la médiocrité !

--> Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2014)

Je ne pense plus depuis longtemps 

--> Que fais tu ce week end ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Août 2014)

Grosse réunion familiale


Tu peux nous faire tes prévisions pour la Keynote ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2014)

Présentation de iOs8 ainsi que l'iPhone 6 et un nouvelle iPad , la présentation de OSX Yosemite et sans doute la iWatch
tout cela le 09 Septembre 

Va tu acheté l'iPhone 6 ?


----------



## mistik (29 Août 2014)

Non.

--> Penses-tu obtenir enfin le droit à l'oubli sur l'Internet ?


----------



## momo-fr (29 Août 2014)

Nan j'en ai rien à foutre de l'oubli&#8230;

Un iPad 13' ça te tente ?


----------



## mistik (29 Août 2014)

Non, pas plus que la Surface Pro 3 !

--> Aimes-tu l'ancien iPhone 5S ?


----------



## momo-fr (29 Août 2014)

Nan je préfère mon Nokia 925 et Windows 8.1 

Quand vas-tu aller voir l'iPhone 6 dans un Apple store ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2014)

Je n'irais pas je vais le précommandé dès que cela sera possible


est tu membre d'un autre forum ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Août 2014)

oui, macbidouille


serais tu pour la disparition du département ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2014)

Non contre 

Tu es un membre actif de macbidouille ?


----------



## mistik (29 Août 2014)

Non.

--> As-tu le bras long ?


----------



## momo-fr (29 Août 2014)

Je l'ai eu un temps, il c'est considérablement raccourci 

Avec ou sans vergetures ?


----------



## mistik (29 Août 2014)

Cent vierges au Paradis ...

--> ... allez hop je m'en vais faire mon Jihad !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2014)

Jihad n'est pas un copain a moi


tu connais les cascade du hérisson ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Août 2014)

Non, mais je connais maintenant 

Je ne vous manque pas trop ^^ ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2014)

Bah non puisque tu es présent 

en week end ?


----------



## mistik (30 Août 2014)

Oui, si l'on veut.

--> Tes vacances sont-elles finies ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2014)

Non pas encore commencer 

et toi ?


----------



## mistik (30 Août 2014)

Jamais commencées.

--> Où va la France ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2014)

Dans la bonne direction , j'espère

--> tu ne part jamais en vacances?


----------



## rabisse (31 Août 2014)

J'habite en vacances.
Abstrait ou Figuratif?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2014)

Figuratif

Pour ou contre les centrales nucléaires ?


----------



## mistik (31 Août 2014)

C'est kif-kif.

--> Pour ou contre une bonne petite bombe nucléaire de derrière les fagots sur la tête du colonel du KGB Poutine ?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2014)

j'hésite a répondre 


Ta fini ton week end?


----------



## momo-fr (31 Août 2014)

Pour finir quelque chose il faut le commencer

Ça te dit un concert des Struts ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2014)

Oui j'aime bien

--> Tu fais de la moto ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Septembre 2014)

Yes

Fait ch#*$ d'être au turbin ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2014)

J'y suis pas 

et toi tu trime ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Septembre 2014)

Oui, j'ai du mal à garder les yeux ouverts -.-

Tu crois que cela ira mieux demain ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2014)

ça dépend de ce que tu fais ce soir

Tu fume ?


----------



## momo-fr (1 Septembre 2014)

Non enfin presque plus (un chti cigarillo de temps à autre avec le Yves).

As-tu déjà plané en planeur ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2014)

j'ai le vertige

tu plane souvent ?


----------



## momo-fr (2 Septembre 2014)

Actuellement non, j'ai le vertige aussi 

En moto ou scooter tu pratiques l'interfile ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Septembre 2014)

Je pratiquais

Ta moto coup de coeur ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2014)

j'ai pas de moto 

tu travail loin de chez toi ?


----------



## momo-fr (2 Septembre 2014)

Oui, plus exactement chez moi 

Le verre est-il à moitié plein ou à moitié vide selon toi ?


----------



## airday (2 Septembre 2014)

à la jamaîque ! bien sur !
 qui à 6 pattes, est de couleur noire et qui vole ?


----------



## mistik (3 Septembre 2014)

Je dirais les chevaux préhistoriques que les hommes de néandertal poussaient de leurs deux bras et de leurs deux jambes du haut d'un précipices ... mais ce que j'en sais c'est que les pauvres bêtes ne volaient pas longtemps avant de s'écraser au pied de la roche !

--> Quel est le but de la soutenance en milieu universitaire ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2014)

La soutenance a pour but de familiariser l'élève aux techniques d'expression orale et d'entretien, par une présentation synthétique du rapport et la mise en valeur des points principaux de son contenu. 

aime tu la peinture d'art ?


----------



## momo-fr (3 Septembre 2014)

Non le préfère de très loin l'art de la peinture.

As-tu déjà vu La collection Cheech Marin ?


----------



## mistik (3 Septembre 2014)

Que nenni !

--> Gagnes-tu à être connu ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2014)

Je ne gagne jamais a rien 


Tu as beau temps chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (5 Septembre 2014)

Oui mais ça dépend, à 1H06 ben j'y vois rien et j'ai froid !

--> Et toi t'es dans la lune en ce moment ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2014)

pas en ce moment

Tu te couche tard ?


----------



## mistik (5 Septembre 2014)

On dirait ... j'ai même passé une nuit blanche sur mon mémoire.

--> Que faire pour stopper Hollande dans sa chute ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2014)

Rien 

Tu suis la politique ?


----------



## mistik (6 Septembre 2014)

De toute manière il serait difficile de faire autrement !

--> Enfin l'été ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2014)

Oui presque 30°C sur la terrasse 

Tu profite de ton jardin ?


----------



## mistik (6 Septembre 2014)

En appartement de mon balcon je vois la pelouse en bas ... mais sans envie de suicide pour autant  ! 

--> Qu'est-ce qu'un logiciel anti-plagiat ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2014)

Logiciel anti copie de plus en plus utilisé par les rectorats


De quoi es tu fan ?


----------



## mistik (6 Septembre 2014)

Etant très présent sur un site dédié au monde Apple ...

--> ... A ton avis ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2014)

mon avis n'est pas important 


Tu aime quoi chez Apple ?


----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2014)

Un ordi qui fonctionne !

--> Qu'aimes-tu dans l'élaboration de la cuisine _cupertinonienne_ du cuisinier Tim  ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2014)

Sa façon de faire sa soupe et de ne rien dévoiler

Tu possede un iPhone?


----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2014)

Oui.

--> Possèdes-tu encore un iPod ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2014)

Non depuis déjà assez longtemps

tu va te laisser tenté par l'iPhone 6 ?


----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2014)

Non.

--> Vas-tu patienter un an de plus jusqu'à l'iPhone 6S, c'est-à-dire un iPhone 6 plus puissant et sans les tracas matériels qui ne manqueront pas de survenir à l'IPhone 6 (si c'est bien son nom) ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2014)

Non , j'ai déjà prévu de précommander l'iPhone 6 

Tu pense que le 6 aura des soucis ?


----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2014)

En repensant à l'iP4 (et à l'antennagate) je dirais que oui ... je préfères ne pas me précipiter ... et quand bien même j'aurais l'intention de l'acquérir, j'attendrai que les premiers acheteurs essuient les plâtres !

--> Suis-je quelqu'un de mesquin ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2014)

je ne pense pas 

tu te déplace en voiture ou transport en commun ?


----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2014)

Communément en voiture.

--> Fais-tu ton âge ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2014)

on me dit que non 

tu aime ce forum?


----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2014)

Non pas du tout d'ailleurs je me demande pourquoi j'interviens très souvent ... trop souvent ! 

--> Crois-tu finir à un poste très haut placé ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2014)

Non

et toi?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Septembre 2014)

Moi !

Quoi "moi" ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2014)

oui toi 

dis moi ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Septembre 2014)

Je veux bien

Mais que veux-tu que je te dise ?


----------



## mistik (8 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, tout d'abord !

--> Connais-tu *CleanApp* ?


----------



## momo-fr (8 Septembre 2014)

Non, j'utilise le joli CleanMymac

Quand est-ce que tu vas enfin faire le break ?


----------



## mistik (8 Septembre 2014)

Jamais.

--> Connais-tu ce film intitulé *Breakdown* ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2014)

Non je ne connais pas 

Tu va souvent au cinéma ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Septembre 2014)

J'y allais souvent, mais la production depuis quelques années me laisse sur ma faim. Je me suis rabattu avec plaisir sur les séries et j'y trouve mon compte ^^

As-tu vu par exemple True Detective ?


----------



## mistik (9 Septembre 2014)

Que nenni !

--> Que sont-ce que les contrats Eurocroissance et Vie Génération  ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2014)

3 nouveaux produits d'épargne

tu place en bourse ?


----------



## mistik (9 Septembre 2014)

Oui, même pas peur ! 

--> Qu'est-ce que le BOFIP-Impôts ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2014)

Bulletin Officiel des Finances Publiques-Impôts 

Tu fais quoi aujourd'hui ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Septembre 2014)

Je bosse comme un con alors qu'il fait super beau et chaud pfffff

T'en as d'autres comme ça ?  ^^


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2014)

Oui 

Pourquoi tu bosse comme un con ?


----------



## mistik (9 Septembre 2014)

Parce que je suis un imbécile !

--> Comme faire en sorte de ne pas le demeurer ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2014)

imbecile et demeuré ,cela  fait beaucoup à la fois 


que pense tu de la nourriture surgelée ?


----------



## mistik (10 Septembre 2014)

Gelée ... 

--> Sur ... quoi ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

Non , dans le congélateur pas dessus


tu as  craqué pour Apple Watch ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Septembre 2014)

Non

Que penses tu des prix des iPhone 6 et 6+ ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

Correct , je ne m'attendais pas a des prix autres

Et toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Septembre 2014)

je n'en pense rien, je ne compte pas en acheter



as tu téléchargé l'album de U2 ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

Oui ce matin

Tu aime U2 ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Septembre 2014)

J'aime quelques titres mais je ne suis pas un grand fan de U2.

Ça faisait longtemps que je ne suis pas passé par ici, est-ce que tu vas bien ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

Très bien 

Pourquoi ne passe tu pas plus souvent ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Septembre 2014)

Parce que je trompe MacG avec un autre forum de photographie 

Tu es fidèle ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

Dans la vie oui ,au forum non

Sur quel forum va tu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Septembre 2014)

Nikon Passion dernièrement.

Quel moyen de transport utilises-tu pour aller au boulot chaque matin ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2014)

la marche a pied


Et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Septembre 2014)

A pied 

As-tu déjà essayé les skate électriques ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2014)

Non jamais

tu ne travaille pas ?


----------



## mistik (11 Septembre 2014)

A la fac ce matin : ma soutenance devant un tuteur pédagogique et un tuteur professionnel, résultat des courses 16/20 à mon mémoire et 14/20 à ma soutenance.

--> Et toi que lis-tu en ce moment ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2014)

je te lis

Tu pense que tes notes sont correctes ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Septembre 2014)

Un peu mon n'veu

Tu Quoque Fili ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2014)

Je ne suis pas César et ne peux répondre 

tu as des allergies ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Septembre 2014)

Crustacé et pollen.

Tu écoutes la musique bien fort chez toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2014)

Non , j'apprécie pas la musique si trop fort

tu es pour ou contre la photo numérique ?


----------



## mistik (13 Septembre 2014)

Je ne suis pas un spécialiste, je répondrais seulement qu'il serait actuellement un peu difficile de faire autrement qu'adopter le concept de la photo numérique ... d'ailleurs Kodak en sait quelque chose !

--> Achètes-tu encore des pellicules photographiques ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2014)

Non a mon grand regret 


Tu les aiment blonde , brune ou rousse ?


----------



## mistik (13 Septembre 2014)

Je les préfère les 3 à la fois, c'est mon côté DSK ! 

--> Et toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2014)

j'aime la bière  Blanche 

Tu aime les femmes ?


----------



## mistik (13 Septembre 2014)

Presque toutes.

--> Tu leur préfères les hommes ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2014)

Non

demain tu va au boulot ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Septembre 2014)

oui 

Fait encore beau temps chez toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Septembre 2014)

Oui, sur Paris il fait beau ce matin.

Taxi ou VTC ?


----------



## mistik (14 Septembre 2014)

TAP : "tout à pied".

--> VTT ou VTC ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2014)

aucun des deux 

Tu bois l'apéro de suite ?


----------



## mistik (14 Septembre 2014)

Ni l'un à la suite de l'autre ni deux à la suite des deux premiers.

--> Manges-tu des croissants le dimanche ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2014)

Non la flemme de me lever

Tu es pour le bio ?


----------



## mistik (14 Septembre 2014)

Oui.

--> Es-tu pour le nucléaire ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2014)

Non

Tu as mangé quoi ce soir ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Septembre 2014)

Ce matin, thé+café et brioche 

T'es bien réveillé ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2014)

en pleine forme pour la sieste 


tu es déjà au boulot ?


----------



## mistik (15 Septembre 2014)

A 22h26 ... je dirais que non !

--> Pourquoi ... le serais-tu à cette heure tardive ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2014)

Des personnes travaillent la nuit


Du soleil dans le Jura et chez toi?


----------



## mistik (16 Septembre 2014)

Beaucoup de lune à 22h58.

--> Fais-tu partie d'une association ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2014)

Non 


et toi ?


----------



## mistik (17 Septembre 2014)

Plus maintenant.

--> Ton banquier est-il ton pire cauchemar ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2014)

Non 

pourquoi le serait il ?


----------



## Francoy (17 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Non
> 
> pourquoi le serait il ?



Tu as peut-être commandé un iPhone. Et il veut que tu garde tes sous.

Quel temps fait-il chez vous ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2014)

Beau temps idéal pour une sieste au soleil


et chez vous ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Septembre 2014)

Un peu nuageux sur Paris pour le moment.

Tu supportes la chaleur ?


----------



## mistik (17 Septembre 2014)

Pas vraiment.

--> Qu'as-tu mangé ce midi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Septembre 2014)

Rien, je me suis fait un petit déjeuné de roi ce matin.

Tu manges un petit déj le matin ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2014)

Quand j'ai le temps , oui

tu habite ou a Paris?


----------



## mistik (17 Septembre 2014)

Nulle Par Ailleurs.

--> Habites-tu encore chez tes parents ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

plus a mon grand âge


tu aime la mécanique?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Septembre 2014)

Quand elle est simple oui !

As-tu déjà bien essayé Android ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

Oui 

tu as une passion ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Septembre 2014)

Les zolies femmes mais je pense qu'on est pratiquement tous égaux là-dessus 

La femme la plus sexy/désirable selon toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

ma femme 


tu aime les animaux ?


----------



## Wouik (18 Septembre 2014)

Oui

Aimes tu le genre humain ?


----------



## mistik (18 Septembre 2014)

Par force on y est contraint ... 

--> Pleut-il chez toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

Non et la piscine est a 29°C

tu aime nager?


----------



## mistik (18 Septembre 2014)

Oui ...

--> ... en eaux troubles ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

trouble avec le pastis

Que fait tu ce week end?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Septembre 2014)

Je n'ai rien de prévu, j'ai une soirée samedi, stout pour le moment.

Tu pars souvent en WE ?


----------



## mistik (19 Septembre 2014)

Non.

--> Et toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

rien de prévu pour le moment 

quel salon ?


----------



## Wouik (19 Septembre 2014)

Salon de jardin

Considères tu que la langue française est trop complexe et doit être simplifiée ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

Non 

tu parle plusieurs langues ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Septembre 2014)

oui, la langue de chat, la langue de belle-mère, la langue de p*#?e... ^^

T'es fier de mio ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

pour le moment ça va 


et toi ?


----------



## mistik (19 Septembre 2014)

Pour l'instant ça va ... je viens de recevoir mon mac mini serveur avec un livreur qui klaxonne car je ne descends pas assez vite et qu'il ne veut pas monter les 3 étages ... La Poste le fait ... donc on va dire que oui ... pour l'essentiel ... j'ai mon mac !

--> Fait-il lourd dans ton bled ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

Non , je suis en montagne 

Tu as reçu ton iPhone 6?


----------



## Wouik (20 Septembre 2014)

Non pasque je l'ai pas commandé

T'as quoi comme voiture ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2014)

Une Peugeot 

et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Septembre 2014)

Une Opel.

Tu t'y connais en mécanique ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2014)

Non du tout 

Tu préfere les voitures Allemande ?


----------



## mistik (20 Septembre 2014)

... Par rapport à ...

--> _Das qualität_ allemande ?


----------



## Wouik (21 Septembre 2014)

Natürlich !

La  French touch existe t'elle réellement ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Septembre 2014)

Chauvin que nous sommes, on va dire oui mais les talents sont partout dans le monde.

J'ai faim, tu me proposes quoi à manger ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2014)

Croissant 


Tu te couche tard ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Septembre 2014)

Ça dépend des jours.

Tu as le sommeil léger ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2014)

non 

tu as des enfants?


----------



## mistik (21 Septembre 2014)

Non.

--> As-tu parmi tes connaissances un perdreau de l'année ?


----------



## Wouik (22 Septembre 2014)

Oui, ma collègue de travail. Je la forme et dans 1 an elle s'envole.

Es tu tolérant ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2014)

Oui, 


Tu aime le lundi ?


----------



## mistik (22 Septembre 2014)

J'aime les "*di*" donc les lun_di_, mar_di_, mercre_di_, jeu_di_, vendre_di_, same_di_ et évidemment _di_manche dont le "di" est accroché en amont au manche telle une casserole ...

--> Qui l'a dit ... _mistik_ ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2014)

un manche mistik ? je doute

Que pense tu du Mont St Michel ?


----------



## mistik (22 Septembre 2014)

Que Saint Michel a enfin son mont.

--> Que penses-tu de Macgeneration (c) ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2014)

que mac est enfin sa génération


--> Que pense tu des jeunes?


----------



## mistik (23 Septembre 2014)

Qu'ils ne sont pas vieux.

--> Que penses-tu des vieux ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Septembre 2014)

Des vieux !

Oui mais des vieux matelas, des vieux rideaux, des vieux pneus ???


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2014)

vieux matelas

Tu es toujours de bonne humeur ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Septembre 2014)

J'essaie mais c'est pas toujours évident.

Et toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2014)

comme toi !

que pense tu de la télévision ?


----------



## mistik (23 Septembre 2014)

Qu'elle ne pense pas.

--> Gagnes-tu à être connu ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2014)

je n'offre pas de lots

tu gagne au loto ?


----------



## mistik (23 Septembre 2014)

Si je venais à gagner au loto ...

--> Serais-je encore-là ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2014)

oui pour m'en donner un peu

tu crois a la chance ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Septembre 2014)

Oui, certaines personnes ont de la chance 

Tu pratiques un sport ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2014)

oui j'essaye 

tu aime les fruits de mer ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Septembre 2014)

Oui sauf les crustacés ... De toute façon j'en suis allergique.

Tu manges des huitres ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Septembre 2014)

rarement mais je les aime bien.

si tu étais un super héro, tu serais qui ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2014)

Zorro

Trouve tu dangereux la pratique d'un deux roues dans Paris ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Septembre 2014)

Pour l'avoir pratiqué, oui !

Aimes-tu marcher le matin quand l'air est frais ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2014)

je fais le marché le matin pour prendre l'air


tu aime le congelé ?


----------



## momo-fr (25 Septembre 2014)

Oui et non, ça dépend   :rateau:

Les écossais sont-ils dans l'union ou dans l'illusion de l'union ?


----------



## mistik (27 Septembre 2014)

Ils sont _Jack _!

--> Où sont les femmes ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2014)

je sais pas 


tu en cherche une ?


----------



## mistik (27 Septembre 2014)

3 : une blonde, une brune, une rousse !

--> As-tu des goûts de luxe ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2014)

ça dépend du luxe


explique moi ?


----------



## mistik (27 Septembre 2014)

Des produits Apple ... en avoir chez soi ...

--> ... Font-ils de nous des _gars_ (ou des _garces_ ... ne soyons pas misogynes ), qui ont des goûts de luxe ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2014)

Pas facile de répondre 

tu possède beaucoup de matos Apple ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Septembre 2014)

Oui ça fait un moment que je n'en ai plus acheté.

Tu regardes Top Gear ?


----------



## mistik (29 Septembre 2014)

Non.

--> Te regardes-tu chaque matin dans le miroir ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2014)

Oui , pour ne pas me couper en me rasant 


Tu aime la randonnée ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Septembre 2014)

Oui, surtout dans le massif central. 

Le pays que tu aimerais le plus visiter ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2014)

La France 


originaire du Massif central ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Septembre 2014)

Non de Paris.

Tu as un appareil photo en plus de ton smartphone ?


----------



## mistik (29 Septembre 2014)

Oui ...

--> ... Devrais-je le jeter ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2014)

Surtout pas 


tu n'aime pas la photo ?


----------



## mistik (30 Septembre 2014)

En tout cas, je ne suis pas un artiste.

--> Aimes-tu le matin boire un bol de chocolat chaud ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2014)

Non que du café au lait


--> Pain ou croissant le matin ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Octobre 2014)

Pain au chocolat, merci ! 

Beurre avec ou sans sel ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2014)

j'aime bien les deux 


tu aime manger dehors ?


----------



## mistik (1 Octobre 2014)

Oui mais ... l'été ... quand il fait beau ! 

--> Aimes-tu grignoter ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2014)

Pas trop 

tu profite du soleil aujourd'hui ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Octobre 2014)

Pas trop, il est un peu caché ^^

As-tu testé Netflix ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Octobre 2014)

Non, pas encore. J'attends les retours avant de me lancer.

Et toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2014)

Non pas encore 

tu regarde beaucoup les vidéos ?


----------



## mistik (1 Octobre 2014)

Maintenant que j'ai terminé mes cours à la fac ... oui beaucoup plus !

--> Regardes-tu l'avenir en face ou détournes-tu le regard et tu t'en prends alors plein la g...le ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2014)

de face

toi pense réussir ta vie ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Octobre 2014)

Moi fait de mon mieux pour être heureux !

Toi content réponse ? ^^


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2014)

moi content 


tu bosse pas ce matin ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Octobre 2014)

J'ai la chance de pouvoir faire la grasse mat' le jeudi matin.

Mars, Twix ou Snickers ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2014)

les trois humm j'adore

Ton avatar te représente ?


----------



## mistik (2 Octobre 2014)

Oui ... j'adore mordre jusqu'au sang les gens ... sans doute je fus un sale chien dans un autre vie !

--> Esprit es-tu là ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2014)

qui me parle ?

tu crois aux fantômes  ?


----------



## Powerdom (3 Octobre 2014)

ça dépend des jours 


tu me rachètes mon 24 pouces ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2014)

trop grand pour moi , j'ai pas de grande mains

Tu fais quoi ce week end ?


----------



## mistik (3 Octobre 2014)

Les Gones du Mac !

--> Et toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2014)

Promenade dans la nature 

Il fait beau ?


----------



## Wouik (4 Octobre 2014)

J'en sais rien . il fait nuit

pourquoi tu viens sur le forum ?


----------



## mistik (4 Octobre 2014)

Pour enquiquiner les gens avec mes questions tordues !

--> Et toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2014)

pour répondre aux questions tordues

aime tu le classique ?


----------



## Wouik (5 Octobre 2014)

En musique, oui

Wikipédia est il une référence pour toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2014)

Non 

Utilise tu iMovie ?


----------



## mistik (5 Octobre 2014)

Non.

--> Utilises-tu l'huile de coude ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2014)

Non juste mon coude

tu aime la pluie ?


----------



## mistik (5 Octobre 2014)

Non sauf dans le désert.

--> Es-tu pour le transhumanisme ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2014)

Non 


tu te lève tot ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Octobre 2014)

Je suis plus un lève-tard ... Mais je suis obligé de me lever tôt :sleep:

Tu es souvent sur ton portable au boulot ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2014)

non pas trop 


et toi?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Octobre 2014)

Non plus

Comment ça va aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2014)

ça toujours bien 


tu t'amuse au boulot ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Octobre 2014)

Oui, pour le moment ça me plait.

Tu fais quoi comme boulot ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Octobre 2014)

Informatique, repaire de glandeurs 

As-tu déjà écrit un programme ?


----------



## mistik (7 Octobre 2014)

Sur le net un petit site web dynamique ... autrefois.

--> L*uf* ou la *poule* ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2014)

Les poules


tu aime la viande ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Octobre 2014)

J'adore, je suis un carnivore ! 

Tu as des amis végétariens ?


----------



## mistik (9 Octobre 2014)

Ni végétariens ni végét ... *aliens* ! 

--> *Les hommes viennent de Mars, les femmes de Vénus* ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2014)

je crois pas !!

hate d'être en week end ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Octobre 2014)

Oui, comme tout le monde 

Tu as déjà pris en main un iPhone 6 ou 6 Plus ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Octobre 2014)

Oui, je trouve le 6+ un peu grand

Et les prix ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2014)

si hors renouvellement , ça pique


tu as du soleil ?


----------



## mistik (9 Octobre 2014)

J'ai eu mais j'ai plus, j'ai eu de la pluie et puis c'est fini ! 

--> Trouves-tu toujours des réponses aux questions posées par des enfants ou te sens-tu parfois gêné ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2014)

il m'est arrivé d'hésiter a répondre

Tu as des enfants ?


----------



## RubenF (9 Octobre 2014)

Non je suis trop jeune pour ça encore.. 



Question suivante : 

Combien d'argent tu as dépensé pour Apple ?


----------



## mistik (9 Octobre 2014)

Je ne m'en souviens plus mais en tout cas du fait de la robustesse de ces machines j'en dépense plus qu'Apple n'en dépense pour moi faute d'avoir à aller au SAV.

--> Que se passera-t-il à la fin du mois et qui aura des conséquences sur notre coucher et notre lever ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2014)

Changement d'horaire , j'aime bien


Quand je me lève a 9h le matin tu es déjà debout ?


----------



## RubenF (9 Octobre 2014)

Ca dépend des jours mais ces derniers temps. non. 



Quel Mac te fait rêver ?


----------



## mistik (9 Octobre 2014)

Le Mac Pro assurément !

-->  Quel PC te fait rêver ?


----------



## RubenF (9 Octobre 2014)

ASUS TYTAN G50AB-FR004S Assurément.


Pourrais tu me faire une réflexion ?


----------



## mistik (9 Octobre 2014)

OK ... mais ...

--> ... Pour quelle raison Monsieur RubenF se croit-il dispensé de poser une question ?


----------



## RubenF (9 Octobre 2014)

Un oubli rétabli. 



Ou habite tu ?


----------



## mistik (9 Octobre 2014)

Un peu plus à l'Est de l'Eden.

--> Es-tu multitâche ou au contraire comme tous les hommes es-tu une tache si tu multiplies les tâches ?


----------



## RubenF (9 Octobre 2014)

Je suis Multi-tâche, j'ai une mère qui m'a bien elevé ! 



Quelles études à tu faites ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2014)

j'étudie pas 

a quoi servent les études ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Octobre 2014)

À avoir un diplôme.

Ça sert à quoi les diplômes ?


----------



## Wouik (10 Octobre 2014)

A justifier qu'on a fait des études

Es tu bricoleur?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2014)

Que le Dimanche

Qu'aime tu faire?


----------



## RubenF (10 Octobre 2014)

J'adore rester sur l'ordinateur, faire des choses intéressantes, montage Vidéo, Composition, Développement, aider la communauté, Faire mes cours etc.. 

J'aime aussi être avec ma chérie. 


Et toi qu'aime tu faire ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2014)

j'aime tout faire


pourquoi être sur le forum Macg.co  ?


----------



## mistik (11 Octobre 2014)

Pour t'enquiquiner je te l'ai déjà dit ... 

--> Cela va-t-il enfin rentrer dans ta tête ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2014)

je suis têtu 


et toi ?


----------



## RubenF (11 Octobre 2014)

Pareil 


et toi ?


----------



## mistik (12 Octobre 2014)

Eh bien ...

--> ... Es-tu là ici et maintenant ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2014)

Yes 

Encore un beau soleil dans le Jura , et chez toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Octobre 2014)

Il fait moche sur Paris.

Tu sais faire du ski ?


----------



## mistik (12 Octobre 2014)

Oui.

--> T'amuses-tu encore à imaginer des personnages en regardant "the clouds in the sky" ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2014)

Non


Tu fais de la descente ou du fond ?


----------



## RubenF (12 Octobre 2014)

descente !!! 



Quelle est la pire chose que tu ai faite à quelqu'un ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2014)

il faut lui demander 


riz ou pates ?


----------



## mistik (12 Octobre 2014)

Je ne rit pas des pattes-d'oie.

--> Que dois-je faire après la cuisson pour éviter les pâtes collantes ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Octobre 2014)

Je les rince à l'eau froide et j'ajoute de l'huile d'olive.

Tu manges souvent des pâtes ?


----------



## mistik (12 Octobre 2014)

Non, sinon je m'empâte !

--> Mets-tu du miel sur tes crêpes ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2014)

Non jamais


Tu es gourmand ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Octobre 2014)

Oui, un gros gourmand ! 

Tu es en surpoids ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2014)

Non , je ne pense pas 


et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Octobre 2014)

Oui, un peu à cause de ma gourmandise.. 

Tu travailles aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2014)

non je ne travail pas

Et toi ?


----------



## RubenF (13 Octobre 2014)

Non plus.. 


Ta petite amie est blonde ? Brune ? Rousse ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2014)

ça dépend des jours 



ou habite tu ?


----------



## RubenF (13 Octobre 2014)

Paris ! 


--> Maison ou Appartement ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2014)

Maison


tu aime jardiner ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Octobre 2014)

Je n'ai pas de jardin et je n'ai pas la main verte, donc non.

Tu es bricoleur ?


----------



## mistik (14 Octobre 2014)

Non.

--> As-tu lu "Faites sauter la banque !" de Marc Fiorentino ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2014)

Non,

Tu aime ton banquier ?


----------



## mistik (15 Octobre 2014)

Non.

--> Aimes-tu ton percepteur ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2014)

Oui 

et toi ?


----------



## mistik (15 Octobre 2014)

Je ne couche ni avec mon percepteur ni avec mon banquier ...

--> ... et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Octobre 2014)

Moi non plus.

Tu fais tes courses sur internet ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2014)

Non , j'aime les petits commerces 


Qu'achete tu sur le net ?


----------



## mistik (16 Octobre 2014)

Le droit d'insulter autrui en toute tranquillité ...

--> ... Est-ce une blague de ma part ou penses-tu que cela est la vérité ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2014)

Une blague 

Pense tu déja aux cadeaux de Noel ?


----------



## mistik (17 Octobre 2014)

Oui et j'ai même commencé à en acheter ... je préfère répartir sur plusieurs mois ce surcoût de fin d'année.

--> Et toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2014)

Non pas encore commencé 

--> tu as donc pensé a mon cadeau ?


----------



## Wouik (17 Octobre 2014)

Oui 

As tu de l'imagination ?


----------



## sheikyerbouti (17 Octobre 2014)

oui plein

quelqu'un a l'heure ?


----------



## mistik (17 Octobre 2014)

23h55.

--> Vas-tu  bientôt te coucher ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Octobre 2014)

Je vais dormir vers 1h du mat' si j'ai sommeil 

Tu vas faire la grasse mat' ? (ou tu as fait la grasse mat' ?)


----------



## Wouik (18 Octobre 2014)

Absolument, le WE c'est (aussi) fait pour ça.

Si tu pouvais changer le passé, que changerais tu ?


----------



## momo-fr (18 Octobre 2014)

L'instant du Bing Bang, je mettrais ça un peu plus tard dans la chronologie&#8230;

C'est le moment de partir&#8230; tu penses à quoi en dernier ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2014)

si j'ai pas oublié mon mac 

Pense tu as la mort ?


----------



## momo-fr (18 Octobre 2014)

Ça m'arrive bien sûr, l'oublier ce n'est pas comme les clefs de voiture, ça ne dérange pas au quotidien, ça dérange souvent dans l'imprévu

Déjà sur Yosemite ?


----------



## dainfamous (18 Octobre 2014)

oui et je regrettes pas, 


et toi?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Octobre 2014)

Non, toujours sur Snow Leopard sur mon iMac. J'attends d'avoir des retours sur Yosemite avant d'installer sur mon MacBook Air.

Tu as quoi comme smartphone ?


----------



## mistik (18 Octobre 2014)

Un phone smart de chez Apple ... IP5S.

--> Qu'as-tu comme montre ?


----------



## Wouik (18 Octobre 2014)

une Swatch

Envoies tu des cartes postales pendant tes vacances ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2014)

Oui 

tu va faire quoi aujourd'hui ?


----------



## ultrabody (19 Octobre 2014)

Une petite promenade en famille....

 ==> Iras-tu aux IFB ?  

 Indice, ça se passe à Paris.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2014)

Non, je suis  pris le 23 Octobre

Tu a une grande famille ?


----------



## mistik (19 Octobre 2014)

Non.

--> Y-a-t-il des personnes souffrant de nanisme dans ta famille ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2014)

Non, je ne pense pas

tu pars en vacances cet hivers ?


----------



## dainfamous (19 Octobre 2014)

oui je pense partir...

As tu upgradé vers Yosemite ton mac?


----------



## mistik (19 Octobre 2014)

Non surtout pas !

--> Que sont les constellations familiales ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2014)

Une méthode de thérapie familiale transgénérationnelle

tu as une bonne vue  ?


----------



## momo-fr (20 Octobre 2014)

Avec mes lunettes correctrices oui

Au grand largue tu sors le spi ou non ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2014)

toujours

tu aime les bateaux ?


----------



## mistik (20 Octobre 2014)

... sur l'eau oui ... en miniature dans une bouteille non !

--> Après une bonne cuite, une bonne bouteille rend-elle la vue ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Octobre 2014)

Non, j'en doute fortement 

Tu tiens à l'alcool ?


----------



## ultrabody (21 Octobre 2014)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Non, j'en doute fortement
> 
> Tu tiens à l'alcool ?



 Absolument .... PAS ! :rateau::rateau:

 Arrives-tu  en retard le matin au boulot ?

 Sur ce bonne nuit!


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2014)

Non 


déjà debout ?


----------



## Ardienn (21 Octobre 2014)

Oui

T'es à combien de café pour le moment ?


----------



## ultrabody (21 Octobre 2014)

Aucun ! :rateau::rateau:


 Tu manges quoi à midi ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2014)

Tartiflette 


et toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Octobre 2014)

avocat
riz complet et rôti
compote de pomme maison


je viens de terminer le livre "seul sur Mars" es tu adeptes de science fiction ?


----------



## Wouik (21 Octobre 2014)

Oui

Quel livre nous conseilles tu ?


----------



## mistik (21 Octobre 2014)

*Faites sauter la banque !*

--> Quel livre nous déconseilles-tu ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2014)

Aucun 

Tu aime les livres électronique ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Octobre 2014)

J'aime bien l'odeur des livres, donc non, je n'aime pas lire sur une tablette ou livre électronique.

Tu as une voix grave ou aiguë ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Octobre 2014)

Grave 

et toi ?


----------



## ultrabody (22 Octobre 2014)

très grave le matin... 
 ça s'améliore par la suite 

 Aimes tu sky full of stars ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Octobre 2014)

j'adore Coldplay


Tu fais quoi aujourd'hui ?


----------



## mistik (22 Octobre 2014)

J'essaye de te répondre.

--> En Espagne, l'ancien Chef d'Etat était-il Franco ... de port et/ou un grand nombre le prenait pour un porc ce Franco ?


----------



## sylvain93 (23 Octobre 2014)

amusant comme analogie ...

Irez vous chez Total aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Octobre 2014)

Non , je n'utilise pas ma voiture


Des projets pour ce week end ?


----------



## mistik (23 Octobre 2014)

Week-end dodo.

--> Que comptes-tu faire demain soir ?


----------



## sylvain93 (23 Octobre 2014)

continuer mon site pcetmac.com


----------



## mistik (23 Octobre 2014)

Certes ! ....
--> ... Mais quelle est ta question ... ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Octobre 2014)

un oublie

--> Pense tu que ça lui arrive souvent ?


----------



## mistik (24 Octobre 2014)

Je ne sais pas car je n'étudie pas le cas de chaque internaute agissant sur ce forum, je n'en ai pas les capacités ni la volonté et cela serait sans intérêt en revanche je sais que la _Miss Tique_ connaît parfois ce genre de travers !

--> Que penses-tu de cette "petite" erreur de "Moi Président" concernant "l'inversion de la courbe du chômage" ... utiliserait-il une boule en plexiglas en lieu et place d'une boule en cristal ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Octobre 2014)

Il utiliserait plutôt un boulet ... La France était moins bas avec le nain.

Tu as peur de la mort ?


----------



## dainfamous (24 Octobre 2014)

OUI!

et toi?


----------



## sylvain93 (24 Octobre 2014)

je préfère en Thaïlande,

as tu des problèmes avec ton mac ?


----------



## Alex666 (25 Octobre 2014)

oui c'est pour cela que je me balade sur ce forum.

dois je changer mon avatar ?


----------



## mistik (25 Octobre 2014)

Oui le grossir ... ils sont est trop petits ! 

--> Et quant au mien ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2014)

Le grossir aussi 

c'est l'heure de l'apéro ?


----------



## sylvain93 (25 Octobre 2014)

tout à fait

Bonne bière fraiche et toi ?


----------



## mistik (25 Octobre 2014)

Un grand verre d'eau !

--> Aimes-tu l'équitation ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2014)

jamais pratiqué 


Jus d'Orange le matin ?


----------



## sylvain93 (26 Octobre 2014)

non whisky

as tu rallumé le chauffage ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2014)

Oui il gèle  la nuit

et toi ?


----------



## dainfamous (26 Octobre 2014)

non sur toulouse on se croirait en fin d'été mais pas en automne!

penses tu que l'on ait un hiver rigoureux cette année?


----------



## mistik (26 Octobre 2014)

Tu me couperas une main si je me trompe ... je dirai que non !

--> Que fut le CCC_*F*_ en France ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2014)

un faux groupe de hackers 


tu aime la neige?


----------



## mistik (26 Octobre 2014)

Oui.

--> Aimes-tu le beige ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2014)

Pas trop 

Au boulot demain?


----------



## FlnY (26 Octobre 2014)

hé oui.

Quel est ton habit préféré ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2014)

j'aime tout

et toi ?


----------



## mistik (26 Octobre 2014)

Rien.

--> Slip ou string ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Octobre 2014)

Ça dépend de ce qu'elle porte 

Tu lis quoi en ce moment ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2014)

je te lis


il y a du soleil ?


----------



## mistik (27 Octobre 2014)

... et des nanas !

--> Qu'est-ce qu'un chef de secteur en GMS hypers et supermarchés ?


----------



## iDarkangels (27 Octobre 2014)

Quelqu'un qui fout rien !

Connais-tu "Teknikarts" ? 


_____________________________
Graphiste, Web Désigner et développeur. 
Portfolio : http://www.teknikarts.com

Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus Or à l'aide de l'application.


----------



## mistik (27 Octobre 2014)

Disons que tu m'as un peu aidé à le connaître !

--> Connais-tu les limites de l'inconnu ?


----------



## iDarkangels (27 Octobre 2014)

Non, mais je connais les limites du Cosmos !

As-tu déjà embrassé ton Mac ?


_____________________________
Graphiste, Web Désigner et développeur. 
Portfolio : http://www.teknikarts.com

Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus Or à l'aide de l'application.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2014)

Non pas encore 

tu aime faire le ménage ?


----------



## iDarkangels (27 Octobre 2014)

Oui, surtout en costume ! 

Et toi, tu te déguises souvent ?


_____________________________
Graphiste, Web Désigner et développeur. 
Portfolio : http://www.teknikarts.com

Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus Or à l'aide de l'application.


----------



## dainfamous (27 Octobre 2014)

Jamais,

As tu prévu quelque chose pour Halloween?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2014)

Oui , je dois acheter des bonbons


tu prévois souvent tes dépenses ?


----------



## iDarkangels (27 Octobre 2014)

Non, je claque tout chez Apple !

Et toi, tu aimes Samsung ?


_____________________________
Graphiste, Web Désigner et développeur. 
Portfolio : http://www.teknikarts.com

Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus Or à l'aide de l'application.


----------



## dainfamous (27 Octobre 2014)

je suis pas fan de leurs lignes de produits 

Mais il faut prendre en consideration qu'ils sont présents dans les produits APPLE (donc si l'on aime la pomme: on aime un petit peu Samsung)



Apprecies tu SONY?


----------



## mistik (27 Octobre 2014)

Oui, j'aime Sony !

--> Aimes-tu le boudin blanc ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2014)

avec des pommes 


--> Tu aime la pêche ?


----------



## mistik (28 Octobre 2014)

Avec des pommes.

--> Aimerai-tu devenir directeur des ventes chez Apple avec un salaire sans comparaison possible avec celui que tu pourrais prétendre en France mais avec la contrepartie de voir ta famille qu'une fois par an ?


----------



## iDarkangels (28 Octobre 2014)

Bien sûr, sans hésiter. Rien ne m'empêche de signer, et de les installer à Cupertino. 

Et toi, aimerai-tu avoir un poste chez Google sans avoir honte des différents regards que portes les gens sur toi dans la rue en voyant que ton système est immonde et tellement ouvert que... Bref. Tu aimerais ?


_____________________________
Graphiste, Web Désigner et développeur. 
Portfolio : http://www.teknikarts.com

Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus Or à l'aide de l'application.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2014)

je préfère prendre ma retraite


tu a envie de travailler a l'étranger ?


----------



## dainfamous (28 Octobre 2014)

deja fait, et j'en étais ravi!

et toi?


----------



## iDarkangels (28 Octobre 2014)

Moi aussi, j'ai travaillé et vécu 6 ans en Corse !

Quel est ton prochain achat chez Apple ?


_____________________________
Graphiste, Web Désigner et développeur. 
Portfolio : http://www.teknikarts.com

Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus Or à l'aide de l'application.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2014)

rien pour le moment 


estime tu bien gagner ta vie ?


----------



## iDarkangels (28 Octobre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> rien pour le moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Non, on en a jamais assez mais je fais tout pour avoir plus !

Que penses-tu de moi ? 



_____________________________
Graphiste, Web Désigner et développeur. 
Portfolio : http://www.teknikarts.com

Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus Or à l'aide de l'application.


----------



## pichoun (28 Octobre 2014)

Oui, mais pas sur la pomme!

Mon thé, t'as-t-il ôté ta toux?


----------



## iDarkangels (28 Octobre 2014)

Non, j'ai un mal de chien !

Combien as-tu de dents ?


_____________________________
Graphiste, Web Désigner et développeur. 
Portfolio : http://www.teknikarts.com

Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus Or à l'aide de l'application.


----------



## mistik (28 Octobre 2014)

32 dont deux dehors.

--> As-tu tout compris ?


----------



## pichoun (28 Octobre 2014)

Oui, mais l'erreur est humaine...

Blanche neige ou cendrillon?


----------



## mistik (28 Octobre 2014)

Bécassine ...

--> ... Est-ce ta cousine ?


----------



## iDarkangels (28 Octobre 2014)

Non, ma sur.

Je suis un Saiyan, et vous ?


_____________________________
Graphiste, Web Désigner et développeur. 
Portfolio : http://www.teknikarts.com

Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus Or à l'aide de l'application.


----------



## pichoun (28 Octobre 2014)

Non, ma cousine est beaucoup plus moche..

Vinyles ou MP3?


----------



## mistik (28 Octobre 2014)

MP3 ...

--> Pas AAC ?


----------



## pichoun (28 Octobre 2014)

Non acdc!

Et le rock ça te botte?


----------



## mistik (28 Octobre 2014)

Pour le _rock_, le brise roche est recommandé.

--> Montagne ou mer pour l'été 2015 ?


----------



## city1 (28 Octobre 2014)

Montagne (dans les alpes de préférence)
Pour t'accompagner dans ce voyage, 
Ipad air 2 ou Ipad mini 3 ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Octobre 2014)

L'iPad mini 3 ne sert à rien, 100e pour un Touch ID ...

Tu es allé voir Fury ?


----------



## pichoun (28 Octobre 2014)

Non, les films de ce Pitt, très peu pour moi...

C'est quand la dernière fois que t'es allé chez le dentiste?


----------



## dainfamous (28 Octobre 2014)

il y a trop longtemps, j'en ai une peur monstre.

te soucies tu de ta santé?


----------



## pichoun (28 Octobre 2014)

Non, je suis fataliste...

T'es plutôt Retour vers le futur ou en avance sur le passé?


----------



## MatthewL (28 Octobre 2014)

Retour vers le futur,
Imac ou Macintosh ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2014)

iMac

part tu au ski cet hiver ?


----------



## mistik (29 Octobre 2014)

Oui.

--> Utilises-tu les transports en commun pour aller bosser ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2014)

Non 


et toi ?


----------



## iDarkangels (29 Octobre 2014)

Non, je déteste et je trouve ça  dégeulasse...

As-tu déjà prit l'avion ?


_____________________________
Graphiste, Web Désigner et développeur. 
Portfolio : http://www.teknikarts.com

Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus Or à l'aide de l'application.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2014)

Oui

et toi ?


----------



## mistik (29 Octobre 2014)

Oui.

--> As-tu déjà pris un sous-marin comme transport en commun pour aller de Notre-Dame à la Tour iffel ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2014)

Non , juste le bateau mouche


tu aime quel quartier de Paris ?


----------



## iDarkangels (29 Octobre 2014)

Aucuns, les parisiens sont aigris ! 

Je déteste Android, je m'embrouille avec un mec sur un forum. Tu es de mon côté, solidaire ?


_____________________________
Graphiste, Web Désigner et développeur. 
Portfolio : http://www.teknikarts.com

Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus Or à l'aide de l'application.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2014)

ça dépend de l'embrouille 

tu voyage souvent ?


----------



## iDarkangels (29 Octobre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> ça dépend de l'embrouille
> 
> 
> 
> tu voyage souvent ?




Lol.

Oui, 3 à 4 fois par an.

Tu joues au jeux vidéo ?


_____________________________
Graphiste, Web Désigner et développeur. 
Portfolio : http://www.teknikarts.com

Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus Or à l'aide de l'application.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2014)

De temps en temps

Que pense tu des clowns violents ?


----------



## iDarkangels (29 Octobre 2014)

Qu'ils font plus rire que peur...

Que penses-tu des hamsters ?


_____________________________
Graphiste, Web Désigner et développeur. 
Portfolio : http://www.teknikarts.com

Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus Or à l'aide de l'application.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2014)

Ils aiment les fêtes foraines 


Va tu sur d'autres forums ?


----------



## mistik (29 Octobre 2014)

En fait ...

--> ... me demandes-tu si je trompe MacG ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2014)

OUI

et ou va tu ?


----------



## mistik (29 Octobre 2014)

Au chiotte ! :rose:

--> Pourrais-tu ne pas le répéter à cause des pets stp ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2014)

je ne re pete jamais 


tu aime la trompette de la mort ?


----------



## MatthewL (29 Octobre 2014)

J'adore ! 

Ton instrument préféré ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Octobre 2014)

Le violon. Mais je préfère écouter un orchestre.

Tu as déjà eu une mauvaise expérience SAV ?


----------



## MatthewL (29 Octobre 2014)

Jamais.

Fnac ou Darty ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Octobre 2014)

Fnac.

Carrefour ou Auchan ?


----------



## mistik (29 Octobre 2014)

Mon instrument de reproduction lorsque je suis au lit avec ma douce et tendre !

--> Que penses-tu de la Loi Hadopi ?


----------



## MatthewL (29 Octobre 2014)

Une blague. 

Windows ou Linux ?


----------



## mistik (29 Octobre 2014)

Mac

--> Es-tu camé au Mac ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2014)

Mac

tu fume ?


----------



## mistik (29 Octobre 2014)

Je hume la fumée de cigarette dans la rue et je kiffe pas du tout 

--> Et toi tu kiffes ?


----------



## iDarkangels (29 Octobre 2014)

Du verbe "Kiffer" ? Non, j'aime pas.

Que penses-tu de Tim Cook ?


_____________________________
Graphiste, Web Designer et développeur. 
Portfolio : http://www.teknikarts.com

Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus Or à l'aide de l'application.


----------



## mistik (29 Octobre 2014)

Je kiffe moins que Steve, c'est un autre genre.

--> Fais-tu partie de ma famille ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2014)

peu être 

as tu acheté des bonbons pour mardi prochain ?


----------



## mistik (30 Octobre 2014)

Non non, je suis trop rond !

--> As-tu acheté "Le Point" n° 2198 du 30 octobre 2014 avec son dossier intitulé "Comment muscler son intelligence" ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2014)

Non , pas besoin de cela 


tu fête halloween ?


----------



## MatthewL (30 Octobre 2014)

Sans doute, 

Es tu collectionneurs? Si oui, de quoi?


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2014)

je collectionne des TOYS, (pas des sex-toys hein!)

et toi?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2014)

Je collectionne mes souvenirs et mes joies


As tu des souvenirs ?


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2014)

plein la tete

et des regrets?


----------



## mistik (30 Octobre 2014)

Eternels.

--> Quel est ton QI ?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Octobre 2014)

QI ? Qui qui dis le monsieur 


c'est quoi un QI ?


----------



## mistik (31 Octobre 2014)

Le Quotient intellectuel ... 

--> Quel est ton QE ?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Octobre 2014)

J'ai beaucoup d'émotion 


Tu ne travail pas ?


----------



## iDarkangels (31 Octobre 2014)

Si, bien sûr !

Et toi, toujours streaptiseur ?


_____________________________
Graphiste, Web Designer et développeur. 
Portfolio : http://www.teknikarts.com

Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus Or à l'aide de l'application.


----------



## mistik (31 Octobre 2014)

Hum ...

--> ... Comment ça ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Octobre 2014)

Je ne le suis pas non plus..

Tu as tous tes points sur ton permis de conduire ?


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2014)

oui par chance...

As tu d'autres types de permis que le permis B?


----------



## mistik (31 Octobre 2014)

Il me manque encore le permis de tuer, j'attends avec impatience la vacance du poste de 007 !

--> As-tu beaucoup d'ennemis clownesques ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2014)

Non juste sur quelques forums 


tu fais quoi ce week end ?


----------



## mistik (1 Novembre 2014)

Je vais me déguiser en clown et te pourrir la vie ... 

--> ... _Oki_ ? :rose:


----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2014)

Yes  

te considere tu comme un emmerdeur ?


----------



## mistik (1 Novembre 2014)

Ou une chieuse ...

--> ... serait-ce le cas de la _Miss Tique_ ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Novembre 2014)

connais pas encore assez 


pas encore debout ?


----------



## mistik (2 Novembre 2014)

Bien sûr que si depuis 6H30 !

--> Que vas-tu manger de bon ce dimanche ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Novembre 2014)

encore rien de prévu 


et toi ?


----------



## mistik (2 Novembre 2014)

Barbecue !

--> Quel livre ou magazine lis-tu en ce moment ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Novembre 2014)

un livre : Urantia


as tu beaucoup de plantes vertes chez toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Novembre 2014)

Oui quelques une 


tu aime Facebook ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Novembre 2014)

Pas plus que ça.

Tu utilises Spotify ou un autre site de streaming musical ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Novembre 2014)

Oui Deezer


Téléphone tu beaucoup ?


----------



## mistik (2 Novembre 2014)

Non, cela m'évitera le cancer du cerveau ! 

--> Es-tu gros ou mince ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2014)

n'y gros , n'y mince


et toi?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Novembre 2014)

tout pareil

On cause de quoi ici ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2014)

de tout et de rien 


tu fais un sapin pour Noêl ?


----------



## mistik (3 Novembre 2014)

Artificiel mon sapin de Noël sera !

--> Es-tu prêt à te faire soigner à l'étranger afin de payer moins cher tes soins ?


----------



## dainfamous (3 Novembre 2014)

je l'ai déjà fait par nécessité car travaillant pdt un certain temps à l'étranger: selon les soins la qualité était équivalente à celle de la france.

as tu déjà travaillé à l'étranger?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2014)

oui

tu aime le chocolat ?


----------



## mistik (3 Novembre 2014)

Oui ... malheureusement !

--> Combien d'adresses électroniques possèdes-tu ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2014)

é ou " peux être ( ou § 

Tu me comprend ?


----------



## mistik (3 Novembre 2014)

Faut voir ...

--> A quelle distance se situe le Soleil par rapport à la Terre ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2014)

149 600 000 km


tu pense quoi de la Toussaint ?


----------



## mistik (4 Novembre 2014)

Que c'est déjà loin !

--> Que penses-tu de Noël ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2014)

c'est encore loin 


Que pense tu de l'expression : A Pâques ou à la Trinité


----------



## mistik (4 Novembre 2014)

*Ceci* !

--> Est-ce suffisamment détaillé selon toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2014)

pas trop j'aurais aimer ton avis

que pense tu des ralleurs sur les forums ?


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2014)

De _Gaulois_ mon gars ! 

--> As-tu lu "Steve Jobs figure mythique" de David Brunat et Antoine Dubuquoy ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2014)

Non

Pas trop de vent chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2014)

Non, quant au livre ci-dessus je suis en train de le lire ... il est très bien écrit.

--> Aimes-tu lire des biographies ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2014)

pas trop


aime tu ton dentiste ?


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2014)

En tout cas je ne couche pas avec.

--> Lorsque tu mets en route ta machine à laver, te considères-tu comme étant devant ta télé lorsque ses programmes défilent sous ton nez ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2014)

C'est quoi comme Mac cette " Machine a laver " ? 


Tu fais le ménage ?


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2014)

Après avoir fait les méninges pour mes études en 2013/2014, je fais le ménage dans mes dossiers.

--> Aimes-tu encore envoyer des cartes postales ou privilégies-tu le courriel et autres SMS, MMS ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2014)

je suis plus cartes postales

Si je dis qu'il neige chez moi a quand pense tu ?


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2014)

A la Mère Noël ! :love:






--> Si je dis qu'il pleut chez moi à quoi penses-tu ?​


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2014)

a un parapluie


Tu met des pneus neige ?


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2014)

A moitié.

--> Chausses-tu des bottes cloutées en hiver ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2014)

Non 

Aime tu la lecture électronique ?


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2014)

Oui mais j'aime bien le papier.

--> Préfères-tu la calculatrice ou le boulier ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2014)

La calculette


Sait tu te servir d'une règle a calculer ?


----------



## MatthewL (5 Novembre 2014)

non


qui a invité la souris ?


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2014)

L'ordinateur.

--> Quel film récent célèbre le mieux l'intelligence artificielle ?


----------



## rabisse (5 Novembre 2014)

Y sait pas.. :love:
L'est où* thunderheart*?
Sur le route du rhum, le Lorientais ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2014)

il fait ce qu'il veut , je m'en fous


tu t'occupe des autres ?


----------



## oflorent (5 Novembre 2014)

mistik a dit:


> L'ordinateur.
> 
> --> Quel film récent célèbre le mieux l'intelligence artificielle ?



A.I.

--> Pourquoi nos cheveux blanchissent ?


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2014)

A cause de la Lune ... même si parfois elle est rousse !

--> Pourquoi les _clowns_ sont-ils si agressifs ces jours-ci ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Novembre 2014)

À cause de M6.

Tu portes une montre à ton poignet ou utilises-tu ton smartphone pour t'indiquer l'heure ?


----------



## mistik (6 Novembre 2014)

Les 2.

--> Coupes-tu l'herbe avec une tondeuse à gazon ou avec une faux comme autrefois ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2014)

une tondeuse a gazon 


tu aime jardiner ?


----------



## mistik (6 Novembre 2014)

Je n'ai pas le pouce vert !

--> A ce propos ... as-tu déjà fait de l'auto-stop ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2014)

Oui dans ma jeunesse


et toi ?


----------



## rabisse (6 Novembre 2014)

Oui, pendant un périple estival. Dans les Cevennes, ça marché moyen-moyen, moyen moins même.
Tu as déjà voyagé dans une benne d'un camion au milieu de caisses de melon qui se renversent?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2014)

Non jamais

aime tu le patin a glace ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Novembre 2014)

Oui, c'est sympa sauf quand tu tombes.

Cites moi les pays que tu as visité.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2014)

Royaume-Uni , Italie, Allemagne , Suisse , Espagne , Portugal , Belgique , Canada, Etat-Unis , Luxembourg  ect .....


quel est ton dessert préféré ?


----------



## mistik (6 Novembre 2014)

Tu me prends pour une _poire_ ! ... La tarte aux _pommes_ ... J'achète _Apple_ moi ! 

--> Qui selon toi pourrait être Président de la République Française en 2017 ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2014)

Fabius 

tu pense quoi de l' interview du président ce soir  ??


----------



## mistik (6 Novembre 2014)

Qu'elle n'est pas encore terminée.

--> Que penses-tu de ce "_Moi-Président ..._" ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2014)

j'aimerais le croire 

Pas encore fini cette interview ?


----------



## mistik (6 Novembre 2014)

J'en sais rien.

--> Quand vas-tu enfin te décider à aller te coucher _Homo Jurassicus_ ?


----------



## Ardienn (8 Novembre 2014)

Jamais

Tu penses quoi de Zemmour ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Novembre 2014)

Un parisien né a Montreuil 

Que pense tu de la chanson , 
Mes amis, mon Zemmour , mes emmerdes..  ?


----------



## mistik (9 Novembre 2014)

Rien.

--> Le gouvernement se couche-t-il de nouveau en revenant sur le principe de réforme des Professions réglementées ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2014)

j'ai pas suivi le sujet


pas encore debout ?


----------



## mistik (9 Novembre 2014)

Mais bien sûr que si ! 

--> Repas en famille aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2014)

oui avec ma femme 

tu sors cette après midi ?


----------



## mistik (9 Novembre 2014)

Non, car j'ai déjà pris ma douche ! 

--> Sieste crapuleuse cet après-midi ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2014)

Bonne idée 

et toi?


----------



## mistik (9 Novembre 2014)

Non.

--> Qu'est-ce que sont les _love dolls_ ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2014)

Google me parle de sexe toys


dans qu'elle ville aimerais tu vivre ?


----------



## mistik (9 Novembre 2014)

J'aimerais rugir à Lyon !

--> Que se passe-t-il dans cette ville durant 4 jours dès le 8 décembre et ce chaque année ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2014)

la fête des lumières  ( que je recommande ) 


Brille tu en société ?


----------



## mistik (9 Novembre 2014)

Non car dans l'Univers, le Soleil est plus puissant que moi !

--> Es-tu sorti aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2014)

Non , pas le courage 

qu'aime tu comme apéro ?


----------



## mistik (9 Novembre 2014)

L'opéra arrosé de champagne !

--> Qu'aimes-tu comme air d'opéra ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2014)

La Traviata


Tu va au concert ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Novembre 2014)

Non, rarement.

Tu pèses combien ?


----------



## mistik (9 Novembre 2014)

Très largement moins que Bill Gates ! 

--> Si ta gonzesse/ton bestiau t'emmerde trop tu la/le revends combien ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2014)

a peu près comme lui 






Achete tu souvent sur le site de vente aux enchères ?


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2014)

Souvent ... du moins j'achète et je vends sur les sites de vente aux enchères.

--> Que penses-tu de la réforme des professions réglementées ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2014)

Question déjà posée post #30159


tu perd la mémoire ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Novembre 2014)

je ne pense pas, mais les autres m'ont déjà dit que oui 


suis tu les exploits de Rosetta ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2014)

je regarde de temps a autre


tu aimerais aller sur la lune ?


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2014)

Non.

--> Que penses-tu de la non réforme des professions non réglementées ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Novembre 2014)

tu vieillis mal mistik 





Sais tu pourquoi il y a pénurie de beurre au japon ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2014)

Oui a cause de la chaleur 


aime tu te voir en photo ?

( c'est vrai que tu vieillis mal mistik)


----------



## Ardienn (10 Novembre 2014)

Pas spécialement.

Fais-tu de la MAO?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2014)

Non , je fais de la Gmao

tu aime siffler ?


----------



## momo-fr (10 Novembre 2014)

Quand le concert est mauvais oui, très fort, quand il est bon aussi, plus fort encore. 

Connais-tu Saint-Claude dans le Jura ?


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2014)

Oui même si je ne suis pas le roi de la pipe ce qui m'aurait pourtant permis d'avoir des bagues en diamant !

--> Que penses-tu des *cafards cyborgs* ... les Saint Bernard des temps modernes ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2014)

Pas d'idées 

Tu connais St Claude dans le Jura ?


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2014)

Oui ... tu vieillis mal jura39200 ... tu ne lis pas ce que j'écris ... attention à ne pas devenir jurassic_parc_39200 !

--> As-tu peur de la mort ou sais-tu l'apprivoiser ?


----------



## momo-fr (10 Novembre 2014)

L'ayant approchée de près plusieurs fois dans ma vie, ce n'est plus une perspective qui m'impressionne&#8230; 

----> Demain c'est férié&#8230; tu bosses ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Novembre 2014)

Non  

Et toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2014)

Non et ça fait même longtemps 


du soleil ce matin ?


----------



## momo-fr (11 Novembre 2014)

Que dalle, temps gris et un peu frais je viens dacheter du bois pour le poêle, cet aprem on vas marcher sur la plage face à l'océan 

La procrastination est-elle le mal du siècle ?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Novembre 2014)

Parfois je me demande. Mais c'est plutôt une attitude passagère de la jeunesse 


tu préfères quelle navigateur ? (web pas route du rhum  )


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2014)

Safari

--> Que pense tu de la voiture électrique ?


----------



## Ardienn (11 Novembre 2014)

Que c'est le cancer de la passion automobile. 

T'as le permis moto?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2014)

non juste le 125 Cm3


Tu aime la vitesse ?


----------



## mistik (11 Novembre 2014)

Oui, mais attention aux _Schtroumpfs_ sur la route ... tu sais les petits gars tout bleus ... !

--> Vieillis-tu mieux que la _Miss Tique_ ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Novembre 2014)

Absolument 

Connais-tu l'autre Misstic ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2014)

Oui 

tu es sortie aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Novembre 2014)

Je ne suis pas une fille et je suis resté au chaud à la maison 


tu te plais à ton travail ?


----------



## momo-fr (11 Novembre 2014)

Ma fois, je travaille chez moi, c'est plutôt plaisant oui.  

Combien de DD externes autour de ton Mac ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Novembre 2014)

J'ai 3 DDE branché sur mon Mac, 6To en tout.

Tu sais faire du ski ?


----------



## momo-fr (11 Novembre 2014)

Oui, depuis l'âge de 6 ans

Skis ou surf des neiges ?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Novembre 2014)

Malgré mon enfance à côté des pistes, je ne sais pas skier...


Ta série Tv du moment ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2014)

Je ne regarde jamais la télévision

Tu es né ( e ) ou ?


----------



## mistik (11 Novembre 2014)

En France.

--> As-tu déjà préparé tes obsèques de sorte à décharger tes héritiers de tout les désagréments notamment le coût de l'enterrement ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2014)

j'y pense 


il y a une vie après la mort ?


----------



## mistik (12 Novembre 2014)

Pour certains oui ... en plus cette croyance aide à vivre ... c'est pas plus mal !

--> *As-tu déjà été contrôlé par un motard de la Police ou de la Gendarmerie* ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2014)

Non jamais 


tu as ton permis de conduire depuis qu'elle année ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Novembre 2014)

moto 1979, voiture 1984


A ton avis Philae, va bien se poser ?


----------



## mistik (12 Novembre 2014)

Il n'y a pas de raison puisqu'il ne va pas croiser le chemin des fous du _Daesh_ ... donc tout devrait bien se passer !

--> Lorsque je te parle du barrage d'Assouan et de l'île Philae ... qu'est-ce que cela t'évoque-t-il ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2014)

a Un lac de retenue


plutot mer ou océan ?


----------



## mistik (12 Novembre 2014)

Après avoir grimpé  en haut de la montagne, _haut céans_ il voyait la mer en face de lui et sur sa droite l'océan qui furieux balayait ces terres inhospitalières.

--> Qui fit la frite le Belge, le Français ou l'Anglais ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2014)

Difficile de dire QUI a inventé cette recette de cuisson de la pomme de terre

Tu aime les hamburger ?


----------



## mistik (12 Novembre 2014)

Malheureusement ... cholestérol ...

--> Qui a inventé la voiture automobile ?


----------



## momo-fr (12 Novembre 2014)

Laquelle ? La rouge avec les klaxons brillants ? Je ne sais pas 

-----> Connais-tu l'autonomie d'une Tesla - Model S ?


----------



## mistik (12 Novembre 2014)

502 km et pas un de plus !

--> Es-tu fort comme Goliath, malin comme David voire les deux à la fois ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2014)

Non , j'ai pas cette puissance 


Combien pèse tu et mesure tu ?


----------



## mistik (12 Novembre 2014)

1 fois par semaine et je serai ton maître 75 !

--> Fais-tu confiance au premier venu ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2014)

oui toujours , je ne juge jamais sans connaitre

quel est ton chanteur préférer  des année 1990 ?


----------



## mistik (12 Novembre 2014)

Moi sous ma douche !

--> Quel est ton écrivain/e préféré/e ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Novembre 2014)

Dan Brown ou Tolkien.

Tu as un iPad ?


----------



## mistik (13 Novembre 2014)

Oui ... un mini.

--> Possèdes-tu un Mac mini ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2014)

Non

Déjà debout ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Novembre 2014)

Depuis 7h ce matin.

Hâtes d'être en WE ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2014)

je le suis déjà  


Que va tu faire a Noêl ?


----------



## mistik (13 Novembre 2014)

Je ne sais pas ... casser des bûches ou manger des bûches ou les deux dans un sens comme dans un autre à l'endroit comme à l'envers ...

--> Attends-tu avec impatience tes étrennes de fin d'année ?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Novembre 2014)

j'ai mon cadeau de Noel ce samedi. Alors les étrennes....


tu le trouves comment en blanc ?


----------



## mistik (13 Novembre 2014)

Très beau, je l'aime bien en gris ... mais les goûts et les couleurs ...

--> Es-tu célibataire, veuf, marié, divorcé ... plusieurs réponses étant évidemment possibles (un veuf remarié par exemple !) ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2014)

je suis heureux


et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Novembre 2014)

C'est compliqué, je dirai célibataire.

Tu regardes Top Gear ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Novembre 2014)

Non.


tu aimes les omelettes ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Novembre 2014)

Oui j'adore 


Vrai sapin ou faux sapin a Noël ?


----------



## mistik (14 Novembre 2014)

Un vrai faux sapin.

--> Chapeau mou ou chapeau dur ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Novembre 2014)

Dur.

Tu es allé voir Interstellar ?


----------



## mistik (14 Novembre 2014)

Non.

--> A quelle heure te couches-tu ?


----------



## Wouik (15 Novembre 2014)

ça dépend du lendemain

Aimerais tu aller dans l'espace ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2014)

Je suis déjà souvent dans la lune


qu'elle est ton plus grand rêve ?


----------



## mistik (15 Novembre 2014)

Notamment comprendre "le cas Poutine" : qu'un ancien colonel du KGB devenu FSB "élu" Président "réélu" puis devenant le Premier ministre de son ancien Premier ministre qui entre temps est devenu lui-même Président et enfin ... actuellement redevenu Président ... puisse exister dans la vie réelle !

--> Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## jonson (15 Novembre 2014)

Qu'il y a bien pire, notamment sur le continent africain.

Il a plu chez toi?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Novembre 2014)

Oui et temps gris cette journée , la neige arrive

tu monte des pneus neige ?


----------



## Wouik (16 Novembre 2014)

Je n'en ai pas l'utilité 

As tu déjà lu du Haruki Murakami ?


----------



## mistik (16 Novembre 2014)

Non.

--> As-tu déjà connu le désespoir face à _hotmail_ te demandant de t'identifier afin de vérifier que tu es bien le légitime détenteur de l'adresse de messagerie alors que ton numéro de téléphone a changé, ta date de naissance était un faux et que tu ne t'en souviens plus ... ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Novembre 2014)

Non j'utilise pas cela 


tu fais quoi cette après midi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Novembre 2014)

Je suis allé au Salon de la photo.

Tu t'es déjà endormi au boulot ?


----------



## mistik (16 Novembre 2014)

Pas au point de me faire virer !

--> Es-tu un obsédé du travail ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2014)

je ne peux répondre 


en forme pour un lundi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Novembre 2014)

Réveil à 6h ce matin, la journée va être longue ... 

Tu écoutes la radio ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2014)

Oui le matin et en voiture 

quelle station de radio écoute tu ?


----------



## jonson (17 Novembre 2014)

RMC.

Tu te souviens des films de Brigitte Lahaie?


----------



## momo-fr (17 Novembre 2014)

Non, je ne savais pas qu'elle avait fait des films&#8230;

Ce n'était pas plutôt une actrice Brigitte ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2014)

oui une actrice très impliquée


existe il encore des cinémas porno ?


----------



## mistik (18 Novembre 2014)

Je ne sais pas.

--> As-tu un Apple _Lisa_ chez toi ?


----------



## momo-fr (18 Novembre 2014)

Nan qu'elle horreur !!! J'ai un 128K et son lecteur de disquette externe (au grenier).

As-tu testé Affinity Designer ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Novembre 2014)

je suis un piètre dessinateur....
donc non. 

crois tu en Dieu ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2014)

je dirais que Oui 


tu part pour Noêl ?


----------



## momo-fr (18 Novembre 2014)

Toujours mais pas trop loin quand même.  

La fin d'année au taf c'est cool ou charrettes ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2014)

je reste a la maison donc c'est cool


et toi ?


----------



## mistik (18 Novembre 2014)

Sous le _toit_ avec le chauffage à _donf _!

--> Sais-tu que les Présidents d'Université viennent de se rendre compte que le Ministère des Finances a réduit de 20% les dotations de l'Etat ... et qu'il manquerait environ 400 millions d'Euros pour payer les fonctionnaires ... doit-on penser qu'il est toujours opportun de continuer à faire entrer tous ces immigrés qui quasiment dès qu'ils touchent le sol français perçoivent les minima sociaux sans avoir - par la force des choses - jamais cotisés en France ?


----------



## rabisse (19 Novembre 2014)

_ J'adore...
Pas de réponse faut pas gacher. Quand même, réunir dans une bouillie quantique la raison, la logique et l'absurde pour faire apparaître un univers. Bien monétiser c'est un truc à finir à la FIAC, nous vivons une époque formidable._
Allez je m'essaye...
Compte tenu de l'impact, tous facteurs confondus, de la civilisation occidentale sur la planéte et l'Humanité, n'est-il pas légitime de décap...massacrer les occidentaux?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Novembre 2014)

il ne faut pas voir notre civilisation comme le mal absolu. Je la préfère nettement à d'autres.



as tu un objet fétiche ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Novembre 2014)

Non


si tu devait choisir une voiture aujourd'hui , laquelle ?


----------



## RubenF (19 Novembre 2014)

Nissan GT-R R35 J'suis fan de cette voiture. 


si tu devait choisir entre ta femme et ta mère, laquelle ?


----------



## mistik (20 Novembre 2014)

Ni l'une ni l'autre mais une plus jeune absolument ! 

--> As-tu sur la tête une rangée de poireaux ou au contraire plus assez de place pour y voir un seul poireau ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Novembre 2014)

je suis plus crâne presque rasé 


tu me fait quoi comme cadeau de Noël ?


----------



## mistik (20 Novembre 2014)

La joie de communiquer avec toi !

--> Et toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (20 Novembre 2014)

je te donnerai un coup de boule :casse:


tu utilises ton forfait mobile entièrement ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Novembre 2014)

Non jamais

tu va beaucoup sur le net pour ton job ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Novembre 2014)

J'ai besoin du net pour mon boulot.

Tu achètes AppleCare lorsque tu t'achètes un nouveau mac ?


----------



## mistik (20 Novembre 2014)

Pour un Mac oui mais pas pour un iBidule.

--> Pratiques-tu le bouddhisme ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Novembre 2014)

Non, je ne suis pas pratiquant.

Tu es allé voir Gone Girl ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Novembre 2014)

Non le cinéma est trop loin de chez moi


tu habite en ville ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Novembre 2014)

Paris.

Tu aimerais faire le tour du monde ?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Novembre 2014)

non.


tu es pointilleux ?


----------



## mistik (21 Novembre 2014)

Ca se pourrait !

--> Marches-tu sur la pointe des pieds ?


----------



## Ipod-tow (21 Novembre 2014)

oui comme une souris 

aimes tu le fromage?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2014)

oui j'adore 


tu aime la raclette ?


----------



## mistik (22 Novembre 2014)

Comme une souris affamée !

--> Aimes-tu manger des bonbons ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2014)

De temps en  temps 


que pense tu des maisons très décorée pour Noêl ?


----------



## mistik (22 Novembre 2014)

Que pour Noël elles sont _trop_ décorées !

--> Que penses-tu de cet argent dépensé inutilement pour les fêtes de fin d'année ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2014)

il faut respecter les traditions sans  excès


Tu aime la buche de Noêl ?


----------



## mistik (22 Novembre 2014)

En tout cas je sais qu'elle ne m'aime pas car elle n'a pas une durée de vie trop longue lorsque je suis en face d'elle !

--> Et on repart avec les petites tenues ... slip kangourou, caleçon long ou le kiki à découvert la nuit au pieu ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Novembre 2014)

à découvert toute la nuit 


la cravatte est elle encore de mode ?


----------



## momo-fr (23 Novembre 2014)

Ben dis donc toi, bonjour la question !!!  (peut être est-ce un malentendu) 

Vapoter c'est fumer ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Novembre 2014)

Non c'est penser que l'on arrête de fumer  


Quel vin aime tu boire ?


----------



## momo-fr (23 Novembre 2014)

Vivant à Bordeaux difficile de ne pas aimer&#8230; plutôt les graves, et plutôt du Pessac-Léognan&#8230; 

--> Si demain on rase gratis, tu laisses pousser ta moustache ?


----------



## mistik (23 Novembre 2014)

Tu ne m'obligeras pas à boire ton vin jaune le jurassien attention je ne me laisserais pas faire cette fois-ci ! 

--> As-tu fêté l'arrivée du beaujolais nouveau ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Novembre 2014)

le beaujolais nouveau ? de la Mer**de


je préfère le bourgogne et toi ?


----------



## mistik (23 Novembre 2014)

La ville de Bordeaux !

--> Aimes-tu manger un steak frites salade ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Novembre 2014)

J'adore !

Tu aimes les frites ?


----------



## mistik (23 Novembre 2014)

Plus que le thé frit !

--> Vas-tu t'acheter un drone ce Noël ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Novembre 2014)

non , j'ai pas de centrale nucléaire  a coté de chez moi 


tu fait beaucoup de cadeau a Noël ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Novembre 2014)

très peu


tu me racontes une histoire drôle ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Novembre 2014)

Trouve cette charade 










tu aime la photo ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Novembre 2014)

je suis un piètre photographe 


Il manque UL dans un coin ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Novembre 2014)

Bien jouer 


as tu ton brevet de secouriste ?


----------



## RubenF (24 Novembre 2014)

Oui ! 



Quel iPhone as-tu ?


----------



## mistik (24 Novembre 2014)

Le 5S

--> Manges-tu des épinards chaque jour en espérant faussement grandir plus vite ainsi ?


----------



## RubenF (24 Novembre 2014)

On m'a fait croire ça je hais les épinards et je fait bien 1m88. 



tu aimes les questions de Mistik ?


----------



## mistik (24 Novembre 2014)

Non, j'abhorre les questions de _mistik_ je lui préfère celles de la _Miss Tique_ !

--> Sommes-nous face à l'étrange cas du _Docteur Jekyll_ et de _Mister Hyde _?


----------



## RubenF (24 Novembre 2014)

Je crois bien 

J'ai envie de Pâtes pas toi ?


----------



## mistik (24 Novembre 2014)

Oui ... mon pâte à choux d'amour ! :love:

--> Es-tu souvent dans le rouge sur ton compte de dépôt en fin de mois ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Novembre 2014)

c'est quoi je rouge  ?


Tu as un compte en Suisse ?


----------



## RubenF (24 Novembre 2014)

Oui je suis issu d'une famille Millionnaire, voire milliardaire. 



Et toi, tu as un compte au Cameroun ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Novembre 2014)

Non , 


que pense tu des interdits bancaires ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Novembre 2014)

Qu'il ne faut pas dépenser l'argent qu'on n'a pas.

Que penses-tu des gens qui vivent sur leurs découverts bancaires ?


----------



## mistik (25 Novembre 2014)

Qu'ils exploitent les banquiers et que c'est très bien d'inverser les rôles ! 

--> Aimes-tu lire pendant plusieurs heures d'affilées des ouvrages de grands penseurs ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2014)

Non pas souvent 


Sais tu programmer ton lave linge ?


----------



## RubenF (25 Novembre 2014)

Lave quoi ?  

Va-tu sur Mac4Ever ? 


Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## thunderheart (25 Novembre 2014)

Très rarement

Aimes-tu l'IHM de Macplus.net ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2014)

il faut s' habituer 


Tu aime les forums?


----------



## mistik (25 Novembre 2014)

Non, je les déteste aussi étant maso je les fréquente quasiment sous les jours ! 

--> _Hombre_, as-tu peur de ton ombre ?


----------



## RubenF (25 Novembre 2014)

Pendant un long moment je pensais que oui. Mais maintenant non :3 


-> Tu peux me faire un virement ? 


Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mistik (25 Novembre 2014)

Non, je dois d'abord penser à payer mes factures avant de payer celles des autres en risquant de ne pouvoir alors payer mon FAI vous empêchant de me lire !

--> Aimes-tu te promener dans Paris même si parfois cette ville a un petit air de Bronx (de nos jours, il vaut mieux éviter les Champs Elysées, les bijouteries, les salons de coiffure ...) ?


Non envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus et sans utiliser Tapatalk


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2014)

j'adore Paris le quartiers des halles , j'ai vécu 10 ans dans le 11 ème



tu n'aime pas les Parisiens ?


----------



## mistik (26 Novembre 2014)

Pas plus pas moins que les autres, j'en ai rien à battre d'eux !

--> Utilises-tu une liseuse pour lire tes livres ou préfères-tu les ouvrages papiers ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

Je préfère l'odeur du papier


Tu joue d'un instrument de musique ?


----------



## mistik (26 Novembre 2014)

Parfois face à son patron, il faut savoir jouer du pipeau !

--> Utilises-tu les réseaux sociaux professionnels ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

Non du tout


tu as beaucoup d'amis ?


----------



## mistik (26 Novembre 2014)

Que nenni !

--> As-tu beaucoup d'ennemis ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Novembre 2014)

Je les ignore

Est-ce que le cheminées fument ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

Non 


plutôt poisson ou viande ?


----------



## mistik (26 Novembre 2014)

Plutôt barracuda préparé en papillote au four avec du fenouil, des oignons, du citron.

--> Te fais-tu coacher pour le sport ou dans ta recherche d'emploi par exemple ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

Pour le sport oui , d'ailleurs je commence demain 


tu aime le sport ?


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

C'est une grande partie de ma vie.



-> Tu es plus McDo ou Quick ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

aucun je déteste cette mal bouffe


tu as tendance a grossir ?


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

Oh que oui, à un moment de ma vie je suis monte à 107 Kg, a cause de cette malbouffe, j'ai perdu 32Kg, et je fait très attention, car justement je grossis très très vite.. 


--> Tu es plutôt enrobé ou musclé ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

n'y l'un n'y l'autre mais cela devrait changer dans moins d'un mois


te pese tu souvent ?


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

Avant mes deux accidents, tout les jours. Depuis, une fois par semaine. 


-> Quel âge as tu ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

j'ai dépassé le demi siècle 


et toi ?


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

18 Ans ( on va finir par bien se connaitre comme ça ) 




-> Que fait-tu dans la vie ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

--> je travail un peu dans le domaine automobile


et toi ?


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

Je fait des Etudes d'informatique que je termine cette année et ensuite je me lance dans le Montage Video, Effets Spéciaux et réalisation avec mon Père. 


-> Tu es marié ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

Yes a mon âge !!:rose:



fréquente tu d'autre forum ?


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

J'ai été Modérateur sur iPhoneGen.fr, j'ai fréquenté très peu le fofo de M4e mais je le supporte pas, maintenant je suis que sur MacG 



--> Tu es de quel mois de naissance ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

Avril 


quel quartier de Paris habite tu ?


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

Nation dans le 11e Arrondissement. 


--> Et toi tu es du Jura donc ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

oui Dans le Jura


j'habitais rue Popincourt  tu connais ?


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

Oui je connais très bien c'est à deux pas de chez moi ! 


--> Pourquoi as-tu quitté Paris ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

marre de mon boulot


la boulangerie a l'angle de la rue  existe toujours ? vers le centre de la poste


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

Elle à été rénovée il y à pas longtemps je crois bien. 

-->combien de temps passe tu sur ton ordinateur par jour ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Novembre 2014)

7h42 par jour au boulot ^^

Es-tu glandeur ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

Non 


tu travail assis ?


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

Généralement pas du tout ( un tout petit peu de mensonge dedans  ) 


--> et toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

presque toujours 


regarde tu la télé en 3D ?


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

Je suis pas équipé pour, mais si je l'était.. Peut être..


-> Tu écoutes quoi comme style de musique ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

j'aime tous les style de musique


Plutôt voiture ou métro ?


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

Tout dépend.. à Paris : Metro
Hors paris : Voiture


--> tu as quoi comme voiture ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

un crossover comme ils disent maintenant  chez Peugeot


et toi quel modèle ?


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

Je suis en train de chercher un Mercedes Classe A200 


-> Voiture Japonaise ou Allemande ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

--> Francaise


essence ou diesel ?


----------



## mistik (26 Novembre 2014)

A pied ... ma voiture souhaitant hiverner au garage.

--> As-tu confiance en toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

Oui 


ta voiture a peur de l'hiver ?


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

Quand je l'aurais achetée je te le dirai  


--> Mavericks ou Yosemite ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

Yosemite


As tu déja mangé de la traque ?


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

non c'est quoi ? 

--> Tu es de quelle religion ?


----------



## mistik (26 Novembre 2014)

Du Sud-Est.

--> Si faute de courage politique tant de la part de la Gauche que de la Droite ce pays tombe dans le chaos, penses-tu le quitter et pour quelle destination ?


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

Quoi qu'il arrive je compte le quitter pour le quebec, plus précisément Montreal.


--> Quel est ton rêve de gosse


----------



## mistik (26 Novembre 2014)

D'avoir des gosses.

--> Pourquoi ce choix arrêté sur le Québec ?


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

Mon oncle à une très grande influence sur moi, il est un exemple à mes yeux, il est parti au Quebec et j'ai passé de nombreuses vacances chez lui, et je me sens tellement à l'aise, et vu comment il m'en parle je trouve que c'est la destination qu'il me faut, sachant que j'ai déjà des bons copains la bas.. je compte partir la bas très vite  


--> Et tu en à eu ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

Oui

Tu aime voyager ?


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

J'adore ça !!!!!



--> Combien de Gosses ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

RubenF a dit:


> J'adore ça !!!!!



Il ne manque pas quelques choses??


----------



## mistik (26 Novembre 2014)

Je ne comprends plus rien à vos phrases les gars va falloir y remédier sinon je vous découpe au chalumeau !

--> Qui est le Français/Française le/la plus riche ... en France ?


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

Moi ! 


--> et qui est le francais/La Francaise la moins riche ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

Mme  Liliane Bettencourt



Possiede tu un décodeur ?


----------



## mistik (26 Novembre 2014)

Non, mais le déconneur c'est moi !

--> Planifies-tu ton budget familial ?


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

Ouais 


--> Les feux de l'amour ou Poubelle la vie ?


----------



## mistik (26 Novembre 2014)

Ni l'un ni l'autre.

--> Vals sera-t-il encore Premier Ministre dans 6 mois ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

Oui 


Donne tu pour les restos du coeur ?


----------



## mistik (26 Novembre 2014)

Ma mère oui.

--> Donnes-tu ton sang même gorgé de vin jaune ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

oui mais juste pour sauver mistik 


est tu pour le don d'organe ?


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

Oui, je trouve ça merveilleux les gens qui ont le courage de sauver des vies dès que la leur s'éteigne.. 



--> Et toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

Dans mon état , j'hésite 


que mange tu ce soir ?


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

Saumon et Tagliatelles je pense.. 


--> Et toi ?


----------



## mistik (26 Novembre 2014)

Je suce des cailloux.

--> Es-tu un croyant ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

Oui


as tu déja bruler un cierge ?


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

Non jamais


--> Croyant de quelle confession ?


----------



## mistik (26 Novembre 2014)

Celle des terrestres extras !

--> Es-tu d'ascendance divine comme Alexandre pas le petit mais le Grand ?


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

Non justement je suis de celle d'Alexandre le Petit DDDDDDDDDD



--> Qu'est-ce que tu déteste le plus chez une femme ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

rien elle est parfaite ( surtout ma femme ) ok elle lit pas le forum 




Que reproche tu le plus a ton chef  ?


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

De pas prendre de mes nouvelles malgré mon état.. sinon il est TOP (Ok il lit pas le forum non plus ) 



--> Quel est ton prénom ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

un prénon qui symbolise la liberté


Tu travail depuis combien d'année ?


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

J'ai commencé en Septembre 2013 en Alternance chez Orange 

--> Tu t'appelles Marianne ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

j'ai pas son buste


tu vote pour le prud'homme ?


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

J'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de voter 


--> Le Pen ou Hollande ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

je préfère partir en vacances en hollande pour les tulipes



Tu as deja  fumer un petard ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Novembre 2014)

Oui, pour tester.

Tu lis quoi en ce moment ?


----------



## Ipod-tow (26 Novembre 2014)

le forum mac g sur le topic "pose une question à la personne suivante" 

est-ce qu'il pleut chez toi ??


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

La pluie est notre quotidien Parisien.. 



--> Aimes tu les Arts Martiaux ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

Non j'aime la savate


tu sais jouer aux cartes?


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

Savoir bien jouer je ne pense pas mais je m'en sors ouais 


--> et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Novembre 2014)

Je joue rarement aux cartes, je connais que quelques jeux.

Tu paries en ligne ?


----------



## RubenF (27 Novembre 2014)

Non j'aime pas trop les jeux d'argent encore moins en ligne.. 

--> PSG ou OM


----------



## Jura39 (27 Novembre 2014)

aucun des deux 


--> tu connais le programme de ta journée ?


----------



## Ipod-tow (27 Novembre 2014)

Métro boulot dodo ...

Prend tu un petit déjeuné tous les matins ?


----------



## RubenF (27 Novembre 2014)

Si j'avais le temps.. 

--> Tu manges quoi ce midi ? 


Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mistik (27 Novembre 2014)

Je ne m'en rappelle plus.

--> A quelle heure te couches-tu ? 


Pas envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus en n'utilisant pas Tapatalk


----------



## momo-fr (28 Novembre 2014)

Hier soir à 1h00 du matin&#8230; 

---> Tu manges à qu'elle heure le soir ?


----------



## mistik (28 Novembre 2014)

Comme les Anglais.

--> Es-tu abonné à un hebdomadaire papier ?


----------



## RubenF (28 Novembre 2014)

Oui l'huma dimanche

--> as-tu déjà fait de la kine


Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Powerdom (28 Novembre 2014)

je ne compte plus les heures. mais depuis que j'ai découvert l'osthéo. Bye Bye Kiné 


tu jures souvent ?


----------



## mistik (28 Novembre 2014)

... Euh ... de dire toute la vérité ... que nenni !

--> A-t-il fait beau chez toi aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2014)

j'arrive juste pour te lire


Grasse matinée demain ?


----------



## mistik (28 Novembre 2014)

On peut dire ça !

--> Crêpes ou gaufres ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2014)

j'aime la finesse de la crêpe 



sucre ou chocolat ?


----------



## mistik (28 Novembre 2014)

Chocolat, j'aime les gros bides !

--> Utilises-tu _LinkedIn_ ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Novembre 2014)

Nutella !!!! 

Toasted ! 

J'ai un compte, mais non je n'utilise pas LinkedIn.

Et toi ?


----------



## mistik (28 Novembre 2014)

Oui.

--> Lui préfères-tu _Viadeo_ ou encore _Seekube_ ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2014)

Je ne connais aucun des deux


quelle personne déteste tu le plus dans ton job ?


----------



## RubenF (29 Novembre 2014)

LE PDG. Stephane Richard.. 



--> Et toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2014)

j'aime tout le monde 


tu fais la grâce matinée ?


----------



## RubenF (30 Novembre 2014)

Je fait la grasse journée  


--> Et toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2014)

Un peu 

que mange tu ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (30 Novembre 2014)

Banane.

--> Penses-tu qu'un régime de bananes puisse faire perdre du poids ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2014)

--> Je ne pense pas 


pas de glace avec la banane ?


----------



## RubenF (1 Décembre 2014)

Un banana split je dis pas non.. 


--> Aimes tu Stromae ?


----------



## Powerdom (1 Décembre 2014)

je ne supporte pas. 


c'est comment ton prénom ?


----------



## RubenF (1 Décembre 2014)

Ruben enchanté. 


--> et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Décembre 2014)

Lolita

Tu aimes ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2014)

Non

tu as fini tes cadeaux de Noël ?


----------



## RubenF (2 Décembre 2014)

Je ne sais pas quoi demander.. mis à part une bonne santé.. 

-> et toi ?


----------



## mistik (2 Décembre 2014)

Une belle petite pipe comme à Saint Claude !

--> Et toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2014)

rien 


quel repas pour le réveillon de Noël ?


----------



## mistik (2 Décembre 2014)

En tout cas pas de vin de paille pour faire ripaille ! 

--> Et toi ?


----------



## RubenF (3 Décembre 2014)

Je veux rien de particulier, je suis juif, et chez nous Noel ne se fête pas. 


-> iPhone 6 ou iPhone 6 Plus ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Décembre 2014)

iPhone 5, écran fêlé ^^

As-tu entendu parler de cette tendance naissante consistant à utiliser tes anciens téléphones dont la batterie tenait plusieurs jours ?


----------



## mistik (3 Décembre 2014)

Que nenni !

--> Es-tu un Ponte dans ton domaine d'activité ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2014)

Non

Quel domaine d'activité ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Décembre 2014)

Clavier + écran + souris

T'aimes bien tes cabochons ?


----------



## mistik (4 Décembre 2014)

Les idiots me font rire.

--> Aimes-tu aller au théâtre ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2014)

jamais mis les pieds 


tu aime danser ?


----------



## mistik (4 Décembre 2014)

A une époque on aurait pu m'appeler le fou dansant !

--> Es-tu pragmatique ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2014)

Non

Tu décore ta maison pour Noël ?


----------



## RubenF (6 Décembre 2014)

Non jamais

--> Mozart ou Beethoven ?


----------



## mistik (6 Décembre 2014)

Ni l'un ni l'autre pas plus que Monz...b et B...te au vent !

--> Narcisse ou Jonquille ?


----------



## RubenF (6 Décembre 2014)

Narquille


--> Tu fais quoi ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (6 Décembre 2014)

Je te lis ...

--> ... C'est déjà pas mal ... non ?


----------



## RubenF (6 Décembre 2014)

Effectivement ! 


--> Tu es un homme ou une femme ?


----------



## mistik (6 Décembre 2014)

Je te répondrai que côté plante je suis ni figue ni raisin et que pour ce qui est de ma part animale je me rapproche de l'escargot éventuellement de Bourgogne !

--> Sais-tu bien communiquer avec tes semblables ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Décembre 2014)

Oui 


--> Pas de neige chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (7 Décembre 2014)

Que nenni !

--> As-tu vu le film _Snowpiercer_ ?


----------



## RubenF (7 Décembre 2014)

Ouais et c'est une belle m.... 



--> Tu as NEtflix ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Décembre 2014)

non 

qu'aime tu boire ?


----------



## mistik (7 Décembre 2014)

De l'eau !

--> Es-tu plus pour les Assureurs ou au contraire pour les Mutuelles ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Décembre 2014)

Les assureurs 


regarde tu la télévision au lit ?


----------



## mistik (7 Décembre 2014)

Pas de TV et encore moins dans ma chambre.

--> As-tu peur du chômage ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Décembre 2014)

J'y ai goûté plusieurs, ce n'est pas spécialement agréable ^^

Quel temps chez toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Décembre 2014)

L'hiver quoi .. Froid, flotte, que du bonheur 

Tu as fait tes achats de Noël ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Décembre 2014)

En partie oui, la tâche n'est pas simple -.-

Des cadeaux geek ?


----------



## momo-fr (8 Décembre 2014)

Un ou deux... pas plus...  

Pas de cadeaux ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2014)

non pas pour moi

tu as fait ton sapin ?


----------



## RubenF (9 Décembre 2014)

Nope pas encore


--> As-tu déjà vu le Papa Noel ?


----------



## mistik (9 Décembre 2014)

Pas plus que Merlin l'enchanteur ...

--> Ai-je dès lors loupé quelque chose ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2014)

si le vin de paille 

tu aime les huitres ?


----------



## mistik (9 Décembre 2014)

Non.

--> Aimes-tu les moules ... frites ? :rose:


----------



## Powerdom (9 Décembre 2014)

j'adore ça.


déjà combien d'appels ce matin sur ton portable ?


----------



## mistik (9 Décembre 2014)

Aucun mais j'en attends un avec impatience ... celui de mon garagiste.

--> Commercial ou contre les commerciaux ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Décembre 2014)

Aucune idée

Crois-tu au père Noël ?


----------



## mistik (9 Décembre 2014)

Comme l'ami _30454_, je dirais ... pas plus qu'en Merlin l'enchanteur ...

--> Aimes-tu faire du ski ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2014)

j'adore 

as tu déja tester la marche nordique ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Décembre 2014)

déjà que j'ai du mal avec la marche normale...


vis tu en France ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2014)

Oui

et toi ?


----------



## momo-fr (9 Décembre 2014)

Non, je vis dans le sud-ouest&#8230; 

-----> As-tu déjà fait du free-ride en ski ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2014)

Non jamais

aime tu prendre l'avion ?


----------



## RubenF (9 Décembre 2014)

J'adore 


-> et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Décembre 2014)

Oui, ça va faire très longtemps que je n'ai pas eu de réel vacances, l'idée de prendre l'avion me plait énormément ! 

Tu achètes tes billets d'avion sur internet ou dans une agence de voyage ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2014)

Souvent sur internet

as tu des crédits ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Décembre 2014)

Non, je n'ai pas de crédit.

Tu vis au-dessus de tes moyens ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2014)

Non 

comment savoir si nous avons les moyens ?


----------



## mistik (9 Décembre 2014)

Dépenser tout ce que tu possèdes et voir si tu as les moyens de revenir à la situation antérieure.

--> Aimes-tu les films de science-fiction ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2014)

pas trop

encore sur le forum ?


----------



## mistik (9 Décembre 2014)

Purée, oui !

--> Que faire pour gagner sa liberté de penser ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2014)

rien 

tu ne pense pas l'avoir ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Décembre 2014)

J'espère que je l'ai 

Et quid de la liberté d'agir ?


----------



## keredine (10 Décembre 2014)

ca serait le chaos si on en avait pas assez ou trop

tu cours vite ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2014)

Non 

quel cadeau pour toi pour Noël ?


----------



## momo-fr (10 Décembre 2014)

Surprise !!! J'ai commandé plein de trucs on verra. 

C'est l'heure de ta sieste ?


----------



## Xman (10 Décembre 2014)

oui !
pourquoi ce fil existe-t-il toujours ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2014)

non la pour 

tu aime le café ?


----------



## momo-fr (10 Décembre 2014)

Oui, plutôt dAmérique centrale.

Expresso ou café filtre ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2014)

Café filtre 

aime tu le thé ?


----------



## RubenF (10 Décembre 2014)

Oui Beaucoup 


--> tu es plus Alcool ou Clope ?


----------



## mistik (10 Décembre 2014)

Ni l'un ni l'autre ...

--> ... Est-ce un m(_â_)l(e) ou une femelle ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2014)

J'ai pas d'animaux 


pour ou contre l'avortement ?


----------



## RubenF (11 Décembre 2014)

On à le droit d'avoir le choix en cas d'accident. 



--> et toi ?


----------



## momo-fr (11 Décembre 2014)

Moi aussi 

----> Envie de faire un tour du monde ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Décembre 2014)

Oui !

Tu vas partir en vacances d'hiver ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2014)

je ne sais pas encore


ou compte tu partir ?


----------



## RubenF (11 Décembre 2014)

Montreal


--> Neige ou Soleil ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2014)

les deux 

que fait tu ce soir ?


----------



## momo-fr (11 Décembre 2014)

Je bosse un peu, en matant une série US dans un coin de mes 2 écrans. 

Les séries tu les regardes en VF ou VOstFR ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2014)

souvent en vf mais j'aime bien le vo

qu'aime tu comme série ?


----------



## RubenF (11 Décembre 2014)

Il y en a tellement, je cite Breaking Bad, Arrow, Flash, Marvels Agent of shield, H, The simpsons, et il y en a des tonnes d'autres


--> Series sur le Mac ou sur la télé ?


----------



## mistik (11 Décembre 2014)

Ni l'un ni l'autre.

--> Que faire pour cultiver la réussite, le bonheur et la vitalité ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2014)

vivre


aime tu les décorations de Noël dans les rue , ou trouve tu que c'est du gaspillage d'argent ?


----------



## mistik (11 Décembre 2014)

Qu'on fait trop de gaspillage d'argent en employant tous ces agents et militaires à surveiller, traquer, occire ces faux mousquetaires que croient être ces djihadistes pourfendeurs de la liberté alors qu'on aurait tant d'autres choses à faire économiquement parlant pour redresser le bateau France qui coule avec tous ces rats dans les cales du navire ... alors toutes ces décorations de Noël ... me font penser au Titanic qui sombre lentement avec ses lumières qui s'éteignent peu à peu !

--> Que faire pour se débarrasser de ces coupeurs de têtes arriérés mentaux ?


----------



## momo-fr (12 Décembre 2014)

Arrêter d'aiguiser leur connerie avec des avis trop tranchés

-----> Alors heureux(se) ?


----------



## mistik (12 Décembre 2014)

Oui, mais je conserve mes "avis trop tranchés" ...

--> Fait-il beau chez toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Décembre 2014)

Non, il pleut.

Tu utilises Deezer, Spotify ou autres ?


----------



## mistik (13 Décembre 2014)

Rien, tout est fait manuellement à l'ancienne : j'allume la radio et le son surgit !

--> Connais-tu des pervers narcissiques autour de toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Décembre 2014)

Des pervers oui, des narcissiques non.

Tu es allé voir le Hobbit 3 ?


----------



## momo-fr (13 Décembre 2014)

Non, ni les précédents d'ailleurs Hobbit soit qui mal y pense. 

---> Déjà eu à faire à la Police ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2014)

Non 

Que fait tu pour le réveillon du nouvel an ?


----------



## RubenF (13 Décembre 2014)

Avec ma compagne 



--> et vous ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2014)

aussi 


pas de sortie ce week end ?


----------



## mistik (13 Décembre 2014)

No lo sé !

--> Connais-tu le livre d'Olivier Clerc intitulé "Les accords Toltèques une chevalerie relationnelle" ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2014)

du tout :rose:


du soleil aujourd'hui ?


----------



## mistik (14 Décembre 2014)

Non car à l'_Eden_ du moins _un peu plus à l'Est_ on en garde pour plus tard !

--> De la pluie, de la neige ... quelque chose de liquide aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2014)

De la pluie pour le moment 


quel seras ton cadeau de Noël ?


----------



## mistik (14 Décembre 2014)

Moi ! Car je suis le rayon de soleil de quiconque croise mon regard que ce soit aujourd'hui ou à Noël au balcon, ou encore à Pâques au tison ! 

--> Oses-tu défier le politiquement correct en ayant chez toi un sapin de Noël voire une crèche ... même si c'est anti-laïque au possible ... si d'aventure tu laissais paraître ces objets devenus incongrus à l'extérieur ? :rose:


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2014)

Oui avec un grand plaisir 

et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Décembre 2014)

Moi !

Qu'est-ce que vous me voulez ?


----------



## mistik (15 Décembre 2014)

Que du bien !

--> Pourquoi les coqs ont-ils des ailes et les poules pondent-elles des oeufs ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Décembre 2014)

Répartition des super pouvoirs !

Où se trouve la réserve d'eau potable sur un voilier ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Décembre 2014)

Aucune idée :rose:

Si je t'invite a te taper un souverain , a quoi pense tu ?


----------



## mistik (16 Décembre 2014)

A rien mais alors à rien du tout !

--> Si je te dis de regarder la ligne bleue des Vosges que me réponds-tu ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Décembre 2014)

Que je regarderai la ligne bleue des Vosges.

Tu as fait tes courses de Noël ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Décembre 2014)

Oui , j'ai meme acheté un souverain 


Fait tu le réveillon chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (16 Décembre 2014)

Je ne sais ...

--> Sais-tu dire non à ton patron ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Décembre 2014)

quel patron ? 

et toi tu ose l'affronter ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Décembre 2014)

Affronter !

Faut-il que j'affiche la page précédente pour savoir qui ?


----------



## momo-fr (17 Décembre 2014)

Kiwi et c'est écrit en gros

L'art de l'esquive, une seconde nature chez toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Décembre 2014)

non. je ne suis pas très diplomate.


un café après le repas de midi ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Décembre 2014)

Par moment  

une sieste après le repas de midi ?


----------



## mistik (18 Décembre 2014)

Non, je ne veux pas finir centenaire !

--> Certaines religions sont-elles plus prosélytes que d'autres ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2014)

Oui


Quel temps ce matin ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Décembre 2014)

Gris, de la boucaille

Tu connais la boucaille ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Décembre 2014)

non.

faut-il être breton pour le comprendre ?


----------



## mistik (18 Décembre 2014)

Du _cru_ en tout cas sinon c'est_ cuit_ !

--> Qui l'eut cru ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2014)

pas moi


T'aime les bretons ?


----------



## mistik (18 Décembre 2014)

Je ne sais pas, je n'en ai jamais mangé !

--> Quel est le beau Ricain ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Décembre 2014)

Je ne sais pas.

Tu as des jeux sur ton smartphone ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2014)

Non aucun


achèterais tu une montre connectée ?


----------



## mistik (21 Décembre 2014)

Non d'abord du café, what else ?

--> Qui sera l'Antéchrist ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2014)

--> Aucune idée 

tu passe combien de temps sur le net ?


----------



## Wouik (21 Décembre 2014)

le temps qu'il faut

Sais tu qui est miss tic ?


----------



## mistik (21 Décembre 2014)

Une chieuse patentée !

--> Dès lors es-tu tenté par une chieuse comme la _Miss Tique _?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2014)

j'aime pas les chineuses

Miss tique est elle vraiment ainsi ?


----------



## mistik (22 Décembre 2014)

On ne peut se la représenter qu'en rêve éveillé !

--> Aimes-tu les romans de John Irving ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2014)

je préfère ses films


prêt pour le réveillon ?


----------



## mistik (23 Décembre 2014)

Non, je ne le fête pas.

--> Que faire contre le temps qui passe ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2014)

En profiter 


Pourquoi ne fête tu pas le réveillon ?


----------



## Wouik (23 Décembre 2014)

quel réveillon ?

Regardais-tu _le grand échiquier _ ?


----------



## mistik (24 Décembre 2014)

Non.

--> Te regardais-tu il y a un instant encore dans une glace ... Narcisse ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2014)

Non

Fait tu du sport ?


----------



## mistik (25 Décembre 2014)

Que nenni ! ... je suis un dieu du stade, d'ailleurs le calendrier qui me représente chaque année me glorifie ... sorte de catharsis à la mode d'Aristote


----------



## Powerdom (25 Décembre 2014)

je ne sais pas

c'était quoi ta question ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Décembre 2014)

Aucune idée !

Z'êtes prêts pour les agapes, ça va commencer ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2014)

Pas encore 

Pas trop bu hier ?


----------



## mistik (26 Décembre 2014)

N'ayant ni réveillonné ni fêté Noël ni noyé mon ennui éventuel dans une boisson fortement alcoolisée je suis demeuré sobre.

--> Qu'as-tu mangé de bon lors de la Noël 2014 ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2014)

Beaucoup de bonnes choses


Il neige chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (27 Décembre 2014)

Non, c'est formellement interdit en plaine depuis une directive européenne ! 

--> Pleut-il chez toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2014)

Non il neige  


combien d'heure de sport fait tu par semaine?


----------



## RubenF (28 Décembre 2014)

5 à 10 voire parfois 15.. 



-> Ubuntu ou Kubuntu ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2014)

ubuntu 

fait il froid dehors?


----------



## mistik (29 Décembre 2014)

Certainement.

--> Dis donc le gars de Franche-Comté ... alors à Mouthe ... quelle est la température ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2014)

-18°C ce matin 

tu aime le froid ?


----------



## mistik (29 Décembre 2014)

J'irais presque jusqu'à dire ... plus que le chaud ... oui j'irais jusque-là !

--> As-tu boulotté beaucoup de papillotes durant les fêtes ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2014)

Non , pas gourmand 


et toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Janvier 2015)

Moi ! Je me pose une question !

Vous dormez ou quoi ?


----------



## mistik (11 Janvier 2015)

Personnellement, je me réveille avec la gueule de bois après ces quelques jours des fous d'Allah.

--> Que penses-tu de ce sondage ? ... clique : *ICI*


----------



## thunderheart (12 Janvier 2015)

Je ne suis pas fan des sondages

Comment te sens-tu ce matin ?


----------



## mistik (12 Janvier 2015)

Mieux qu'avant-hier.

--> Penses-tu que les Français vont dans les dix ans à venir oublier ce qu'il s'est passé ou est-ce que ce sursaut républicain va perdurer pendant plusieurs décennies ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Janvier 2015)

Je bossais à Paname lors des évènements de 95, et prenait le RER B : on a tendance à oublier...

Es-tu confiant dans l'avenir ?


----------



## mistik (13 Janvier 2015)

On est obligé, il le faut bien. D'autres catastrophes et meurtres s'en suivront, il faudra alors de nouveau se relever.

--> A-t-il fait beau chez toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2015)

Très beau  soleil et sport

et chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (13 Janvier 2015)

Allons ! ... un peu plus à l'Est de l'Eden ...

--> ... A ton avis ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2015)

jocker

tu travail demain?


----------



## mistik (13 Janvier 2015)

Je vais voir mon banquier demain et ça me fait ch... d'avance. Comme ils sont tous pareils, je fais finir par avoir une banque en ligne ... au moins je ne verrai pas sa tronche.

--> Vas-tu skier ce week-end ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2015)

Non pas assez de neige 


il est sympa ce banquier ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Janvier 2015)

Ma banquière est sympa, mais elle reste une banquière et essaie de temps en temps de me vendre ses produits.
C'est son job.

Es-tu sûr que les banques en ligne coûtent moins sur le long terme ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2015)

je ne pense pas

tu ne travail pas?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Janvier 2015)

Si, un peu ^^

Est-ce que les animaux sourient ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2015)

Je pense






que prépare tu pour ton week end ?


----------



## mistik (14 Janvier 2015)

Une dinde farcie aux marrons ! 

--> As-tu acheté Charlie Hebdo aujourd'hui ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Janvier 2015)

Pas eu l'occasion, les buralistes sont pris d'assaut

Que penses-tu de ce soudain engouement ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2015)

je suis dégouté de voir que des personnes veulent ce faire du fric en revendant cette édition

c'est une honte


et toi qu'en pense tu ?


----------



## mistik (15 Janvier 2015)

Evidemment comme la plupart des gens (je l'imagine) que l'on ne peut pas se faire de l'argent sur le malheur des autres surtout après un bain de sang !

--> Combien de mois et d'années les français mettront à oublier ce carnage ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2015)

j'espère jamais , un tel carnage ne peux s'oublier

as tu acheté le journal de charlie hier?


----------



## mistik (15 Janvier 2015)

Oui, je l'avais réservé.

--> Bientôt de la neige chez toi l'ami ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Janvier 2015)

Nah, juste du mauvais temps sur Paris.

Tu souhaites encore la bonne année au gens ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Janvier 2015)

Après de grosses PLUIES ce matin, grand SOLEIL ce matin !

As-tu besoin de beaucoup de luminosité ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2015)

Oui grand soleil

tu va faire du sport ce soir?


----------



## mistik (15 Janvier 2015)

Le soir, je dors ! 

--> As-tu entendu parler de l'opération qui s'est déroulée en Belgique ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2015)

Oui , il y a t'il un rapport?

tu en pense quoi?


----------



## mistik (15 Janvier 2015)

Que la police est très méchante d'attaquer des apprentis terroristes et qu'on devrait les laisser travailler en paix. Ce n'est pas facile de planifier la mort dans différents pays occidentaux, il faut respecter ce dur labeur. 

--> Suis-je une Miss Tique sérieuse ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2015)

je le pense 

Quand viens tu boire un verre de vin jaune?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Janvier 2015)

ASAP

T'es-tu habitué à la nouvelle interface de MacG ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2015)

difficilement 

tu fini tôt le vendredi ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Janvier 2015)

En général oui, j'essaie de m'enfuir à 16 heures ^^

Ton dernier coup de coeur musical ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2015)

Aucun pour le moment 

as tu gouter la galette des rois ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Janvier 2015)

Oui oui ! Délicieuse cette galette ! 

Tu fais quoi ce week-end ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2015)

Je ne sais pas encore 

tu aime manger ou surveille tu ton poids ?


----------



## momo-fr (16 Janvier 2015)

Je fais toujours 2 poids 2 mesures advienne que pourra. :rateau:

----> T'endors-tu devant la tv ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2015)

oui très souvent 

as tu des allergies?


----------



## momo-fr (16 Janvier 2015)

Une seule grosse allergie aux cons !   :rateau:

------> As-tu des acouphènes ?


----------



## mistik (16 Janvier 2015)

Oui, les acouphènes me tiennent compagnie.

--> As-tu des idées arrêtées ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2015)

Non mes idées vont et viennent 


Que mange tu ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (16 Janvier 2015)

De la chair humaine.

--> Quel est le personnage célèbre (mort ou vif ) que tu préfères ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2015)

--> jeanne d'arc née dans ma région



Que pense tu des pucelles ?


----------



## mistik (16 Janvier 2015)

Qu'il y en a au moins une d'Orléans !

--> T'arrive-t-il de boire autre chose que du vin jaune ... comme de l'eau ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2015)

Oui beaucoup d'eau environ 3 litres par jours 


--> Et toi pas de vin jaune ?


----------



## mistik (17 Janvier 2015)

Dis donc sacripant !

--> Quel livre lis-tu en ce moment ?


----------



## Ardienn (18 Janvier 2015)

"Tokyo" de Mo Hayder

Ta musique du moment ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2015)

Que des vieux morceaux


Soleil ce matin ?


----------



## mistik (18 Janvier 2015)

Oui et peut être rosé ce soir si Madame est d'accord.

--> Regardes-tu la téloche ce soir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Janvier 2015)

J'ai regardé un bout de Taken.

Elle commence bien ta semaine ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2015)

Oui avec plein de neige 

Tu aime conduire sous la neige ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Janvier 2015)

Plusieurs réponses possibles, la première qui me vienne à l'esprit est Jim Morisson

Il est barré où le "Tableau de bord" des vieux forums ^^ ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2015)

je sais pas 

Tu aime la nouvelle présentation du forum ?


----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2015)

thunderheart a dit:


> Plusieurs réponses possibles, la première qui me vienne à l'esprit est Jim Morisson
> 
> Il est barré où le "Tableau de bord" des vieux forums ^^ ?


Il faut cliquer sur son pseudo en haut à droite et à gauche de Conversations.


----------



## thunderheart (21 Janvier 2015)

@Locke : thanks
@jura39200 : je commence à m'y retrouver et à m'y faire. Hormis le côté graphique, tout aussi surprenant que celui de l'ex-nouveau site MacG, les fonctionnalités sont pas mal du tout.

Quelle reprise de série TV attends-tu avec impatience ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2015)

Aucune idée , je ne suis pas un fan de tv

possède tu beaucoup de cd ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Janvier 2015)

Pas mal oui, quelques DVDs aussi, genre concerts ^^

As-tu/aimes-tu les vinyls ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2015)

Oui , mais hélas plus de matériel pour en écouter 

tu es nostalgique?


----------



## Beavis (22 Janvier 2015)

Non, que du contraire! Peut-être parce que je ne suis pas encore bien vieux, et que le passé ne me manque donc pas encore 

Quel est ton métier?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2015)

Je ne sais plus depuis le temps que je ne travail plus

Que mange tu ce soir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Janvier 2015)

Je ne sais pas encore, je verrai ce soir 

Tu crois qu'il y a de la vie autre que sur Terre ?


----------



## Beavis (22 Janvier 2015)

Certainement! L'univers est trop vaste pour qu'il en soit autrement! Après, tout dépend de ce que chacun entend par "vie", mais pour moi, sans aucun doute
(pas mal, le sujet à débat )

Combien mesures-tu?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2015)

6 Pieds 05 

Sport ou tv ?


----------



## mistik (22 Janvier 2015)

Sédentaire avec perte de dents.

--> A point ou saignant ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2015)

Saignant ( avec un verre de vin du Jura ) 

Aime tu le sucre ?


----------



## Beavis (22 Janvier 2015)

Voui :timide: j'en abuse même parfois (la couche de miel par-dessus le craquelin, ou les 3 sucres dans le cawa, par ex), mais sans conséquence jusqu'à présent 

Quelle est ta destination de vacances idéale?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2015)

pas d'importance 

ou habite tu ?


----------



## Beavis (22 Janvier 2015)

Chez moi 

Ton film préféré?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2015)

les vieux films

tu sors beaucoup?


----------



## mistik (22 Janvier 2015)

Actuellement je suis malade, donc non.

--> As-tu lu Soumission de Michel Houellebecq ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2015)

Non pas lu

tu a quoi comme maladie ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Janvier 2015)

Procrastinateur chronique ^^

Ca caille ce matin non ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2015)

Oui très froid 

Un truc de prévu ce week end ?


----------



## mistik (23 Janvier 2015)

Ca dépendra de mon état ... de "procrastinateur chronique" !

--> Quel temps fait-il chez toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2015)

Neige et froid

--> Tu ne trouve pas que la flèche a un décalage ?


----------



## mistik (23 Janvier 2015)

Je ne sais pas, je ne suis pas une flèche ... il faut que tu m'expliques le pourquoi du comment.

--> Es-tu marié ?


----------



## Powerdom (23 Janvier 2015)

oui


pourquoi ton avatar est flou ?


----------



## mistik (23 Janvier 2015)

J'en sais rien (sans doute changement de résolution suite aux modifications cosmétiques du site et qui ne convient pas à l'ancienne image) et au passage j'ai perdu ma pomme mordant un doigt !

--> Que penses-tu de ces changements de MacG ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2015)

Des changements !

Ou ça ?


----------



## mistik (24 Janvier 2015)

Tu te fous de moi ... c'est pas bien ! ^^

--> Que sont les professions ordinales ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2015)

Financières ou d'assurances 

tu bois l'apéro ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (24 Janvier 2015)

Non, je me taperai un verre de coca ... c'est mon côté capitaliste !

--> Es-tu déjà allé voir un film d'humour pour te changer les idées ... noires de ces dernières semaines ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2015)

Non , mais si tu as un bon truc a voir , je suis preneur

j'ai commander un collant ce soir , tu en pense quoi ?


----------



## mistik (24 Janvier 2015)

Que ce serait drôle de te voir en bas résille !

--> Que penses-tu de mon nouvel avatar ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2015)

Un peu trouble , mais sympa 

tu aime les oranges ?


----------



## mistik (25 Janvier 2015)

Ca me change des pommes et ça m'évite d'être traité de poire !

--> Penses-tu changer d'avatar ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2015)

je sais pas 

tu ne l'aime pas ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Janvier 2015)

C'est juste un avatar pour se reconnaitre.

Tu lis les rumeurs sur Apple ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2015)

Oui j'aime beaucoup 

avec mon avatar tu me reconnais ?


----------



## mistik (25 Janvier 2015)

Il faudrait que je ne sente plus rien (la pipe), que je ne vois plus ce qui brille (diamant), et que je ne boive que de l'eau (vin jaune, vin de paille) pour que je ne puisse plus te reconnaître Monsieur du Jura ! ^^

Aimes-tu torturer les oranges comme on peut l'apercevoir avec mon avatar ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2015)

Oui tous les matins 

il fais froids?


----------



## mistik (26 Janvier 2015)

Je dirais que devant mon radiateur : non !

--> Oui mais alors se pose la question suivante : fait-il froid derrière le radiateur ... Monsieur de La Palisse ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2015)

je pense 

et tu d'accord avec les mesures prisent pour interdire les oreillettes et les casques bluetooth en voiture ?


----------



## Beavis (27 Janvier 2015)

Non, à mon sens ça ne distrait pas plus qu'un passager qui discute avec le conducteur... Empêcher les oreillettes ça va juste pousser les gens à reprendre leur téléphone en main.

Quel est le dernier film que tu as été voir au cinéma?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2015)

Piaf , je ne vais jamais au cinema trop loin de chez moi 

que pense tu de mon nouvel avatar ?


----------



## mistik (27 Janvier 2015)

Ben purée on dirait bien que t'es pas un gars du Sud-Ouest !

--> Comment mourut Alan Turing ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2015)

--> Par empoisonnement

Quel est ton dernier achat ?


----------



## mistik (27 Janvier 2015)

Le roman "Soumission".

--> Et toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2015)

Un sac a eau  

il neige chez toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Janvier 2015)

déjà 40 cm depuis ce matin

ta voiture propulsion ou traction ?


----------



## mistik (28 Janvier 2015)

Une traction mais pas une Citroën ! ^^

--> Combien coûte ton forfait mobile par mois ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2015)

Bien assez cher

Tu roule en Allemande ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Janvier 2015)

oui

ta chanson préférée en ce moment ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2015)

pas de chanson particulière 

A tu déjà planifié tes vacances d'été ?


----------



## mistik (28 Janvier 2015)

Que nenni !

--> Gagnes-tu à être connu ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2015)

Je ne peux juger 

douche ou baignoire ?


----------



## mistik (29 Janvier 2015)

Un seau au milieu de la cuisine.

--> Un sot sans seau pour y verser l'eau nécessaire pour abreuver son cheval qui n'aime pas les sauts peut-il apposer un sceau sur un acte officiel ?


----------



## Beavis (29 Janvier 2015)

A priori, y a pas de malaise... Sauf si ce sot scinde le sceau en cinglant l'air sur son canasson.

Et mon avatar, qu'en penses-tu?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2015)

Je dirais que tu n'est pas du genre a circuler a pied

pense tu que les chats ont la belle vie ?


----------



## mistik (29 Janvier 2015)

Je pense qu'eux nous rendent la vie meilleure !

--> Qui a dit (de mémoire) : les chats ont été créés par Dieu pour permettre à l'homme de caresser un fauve ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2015)

--> Leonor Fini

Tu mange quoi a midi ?


----------



## Beavis (29 Janvier 2015)

Mangé... mélanges de riz, avec tomates, poivrons et olives noires ; merci à ma douce 

Pourquoi les smileys disponibles pour écrire ces messages ne sont pas triés par fréquence d'utilisation? (genre, "" en premier...)


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2015)

je ne saurais répondre 

Que pense tu de cet enfant de 8 ans entendu par la police pour une histoire de terrorisme ?


----------



## mistik (29 Janvier 2015)

Qu'il me semble qu'en ces temps troublés (depuis le 07 janvier 2015) cela soit normal car les termes que ce jeune garçon a pu employer du haut de ses 8 ans ne peuvent provenir que de ses proches, ses parents et que ces derniers vont devoir être couchés sur la liste noire des pro-islamistes, jugés, avec j'espère un séjour à l'ombre en espérant que l'on puisse prendre en charge ce garçonnet.

--> As-tu lu "Houellebecq économiste" de feu Bernard Maris économiste assassiné par les Djadhistes dans les locaux de Charlie Hebdo ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Janvier 2015)

Non

T'es tu  mis à Charlie ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2015)

Non 

et toi ?


----------



## mistik (31 Janvier 2015)

Non.

--> As-tu ces derniers jours attrapé un mauvais rhume, la grippe ou toute autre "saloperie" ?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2015)

Non , 

Beaucoup de neige chez toi ?


----------



## subsole (31 Janvier 2015)

Non.

Où vas-tu en vacances cette année ?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2015)

Aucune idée 

et toi ?


----------



## mistik (31 Janvier 2015)

J'essaye déjà de me guérir avant de penser à mes vacances d'été. 

--> Infusion verveine ou Tilleul menthe ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2015)

*Vin jaune *

as tu de la neige ?


----------



## Powerdom (1 Février 2015)

Hum hum tu as déjà posé cette question deux post plus haut.. 
Non

Apéro time ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2015)

non pas ce midi 

et toi ?


----------



## mistik (1 Février 2015)

Que nenni !

--> Comme remède administres-tu de la poudre de perlimpinpin ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2015)

Pas de Remede

pourquoi un remède ?


----------



## mistik (1 Février 2015)

Parce que _re-made_ ... c'est refaire !

--> Aimerais-tu devenir *Tout-puissant Bruce* ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2015)

Non

Tu aime les crêpes ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Février 2015)

Yes, j'adore 

Cidre doux ou brut avec les crêpes ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2015)

Brut 

avec du chocolat ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Février 2015)

jura39200 a dit:


> Brut
> 
> avec du chocolat ?



une complète pour démarrer, et ensuite une chocolat avec de la crème fouettée par exemple

T'as déjà faim ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2015)

Apres deux heures de déneigement  OUI 

Bientôt les vacances ?


----------



## mistik (2 Février 2015)

Non.

--> Est-ce que l'Apple Watch pourra un jour démarrer ma voiture ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2015)

Non pas pour le moment

Que pense tu de la mise en place de coffre fort dans les boutique Apple pour l'Apple watch édition ?


----------



## mistik (2 Février 2015)

Qu'il faudra replacer la tête de Louis XVI sur son corps si l'on veut tenter de les ouvrir en douceur !

--> Alors la neige est encore blanche malgré tout les litres de vin jaune que tu te tapes ? ^^


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2015)

Avec plus d'un metre dans le jardin , elle est toujours blanche

as tu été a la percée du vin jaune ce week end ?


----------



## Breizh44 (2 Février 2015)

non,
De quelle question le nombre 42 est il la réponse?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2015)

42 Les vert 

tu te souvient des verts et de Dominique ?


----------



## mistik (2 Février 2015)

Non ... en revanche le Dominique ... de DSK ... on en parle pas mal en ce moment !

--> Quelle est la fonction du robot Tiger steel ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2015)

Un golfeur 

Aime tu les tartes aux pommes ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Février 2015)

jura39200 a dit:


> Un golfeur
> 
> Aime tu les tartes aux pommes ?



Très beaucoup 

Et les muffins à la Nutella (oui, on dit LA Nutella  ), tu aimes ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2015)

Pas trop 

Que fait tu comme job ?


----------



## Breizh44 (3 Février 2015)

je suis maître procrastineur.
as tu des talents de contrapétiste?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2015)

Non pas trop 

Que pense tu du piratage du compte Twitter du journal le Monde


----------



## Breizh44 (3 Février 2015)

jura39200 a dit:


> Non pas trop



https://www.facebook.com/lescontrepetographesofficiel?fref=nf


----------



## mistik (3 Février 2015)

Poseur de questions ès Mac only man !

Le départ de Tristan Nitot te surprend-il ou est-ce que tu t'en fous ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2015)

Il est parti 

Pense tu qua la planète se réchauffe ?


----------



## Ardienn (4 Février 2015)

Oui

Penses-tu que cela soit le fait de l'homme?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2015)

Oui

Tri tu tes déchets ménager ?


----------



## momo-fr (4 Février 2015)

Je les tripote puis les place dans les bons conteneurs… 

--> Sous la neige ce soir ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2015)

72 cm  dans le jardin 

et chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (5 Février 2015)

Rien car j'ai mis en marche la fonction hors gel, hors eau et hors neige.

--> Que va nous raconter Papa Hollande cet AM à la télé et à la radio ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2015)

Des salades 

C'est qui Pape Hollande ?


----------



## mistik (5 Février 2015)

Papa et non _Pape_, c'est le chef de guerre du peuple François !

--> Qui sera le dernier des Mohicans ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2015)

Aucune idée 

tu ne travail pas de suite ?


----------



## mistik (5 Février 2015)

Non.

--> As-tu déjà trompé ton homme / ta femme ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2015)

Non jamais

tu ne travail pas pourquoi ?


----------



## mistik (5 Février 2015)

Parce qu'il est 21h02 ...

--> Le fait d'alimenter par ses âneries (comme je le fais) un forum informatique serait-ce un travail pour toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2015)

Je le fais sur un autre forum

tu connais ce forum ?


----------



## mistik (5 Février 2015)

De nom ... juste de nom ... et non pas de nom Juste ...

--> Comment se fait-il que des Notaires puissent menacer de mort un Ministre de la République (Mr Macron) et que ces derniers ne soient pas jugés pour être (pour le moins pourrait-on l'espérer) interdit d'exercer à vie leur profession ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2015)

je ne suis pas la pour juger mais pour penser 


Tu possiede un Gps intégré dans ta voiture?


----------



## mistik (6 Février 2015)

Non.

--> Vaut-il mieux éviter dans un accident de se désintégrer avec sa voiture et / ou intégrer dans sa voiture un gps qui pourrait signaler la position de la voiture en cas d'accident ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2015)

Je ne conduit pas  

Tu aime les voitures rapide ?


----------



## mistik (6 Février 2015)

En tout cas plus jeune j'aimais conduire rapidement.

--> Dans le Jura préfères-tu donc la luge à la voiture pour rouler l'hiver ainsi que le vélo à la voiture l'été ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2015)

Je ne sais pas 

Combien de km par jour a pieds ?


----------



## mistik (6 Février 2015)

Je ne sais pas mais ce que je sais c'est que ça use énormément !

--> Es-tu sous Yosemite ou sous un autre os pommé ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2015)

Yosemite

est tu vacciné contre la grippe


----------



## mistik (7 Février 2015)

Homéopathiquement parlant, oui !

--> Es-tu vacciné contre la connerie ambiante ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2015)

Non trop de virus differents

allume tu la cheminée ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (7 Février 2015)

Non !

--> La dette européenne, est-ce une spirale infernale ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2015)

Oui,

Tu aime le Dimanche ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Février 2015)

Oui, quand je fais rien de la journée 

Tu bois du Red Bull ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2015)

Non jamais 

Opero a midi ?


----------



## mistik (8 Février 2015)

Non.

Opéra à minuit ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2015)

j'adore cela

as tu suivie la transjurassienne ?


----------



## mistik (8 Février 2015)

Que nenni !

--> As-tu suivi tes pas dans la neige lors de la transjurassienne ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2015)

Non 

déjà au boulot a cette heure ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Février 2015)

jura39200 a dit:


> Non
> 
> déjà au boulot a cette heure ?


Ouaip et de retour après avoir dégusté un bon filet de julienne !

Aimes-tu manger ce poisson ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2015)

Oui , très bon 

et comme accompagnement ?


----------



## mistik (9 Février 2015)

Je ne sais pas, il faut le demander à :



* thunderheart*

--> Si nous rentrions en guerre contre la Russie (ce qui n'est pas à souhaiter) aurions-nous deux fronts (d'une part les Djadhistes sur le territoire français et en Afrique et d'autre part la Russie poutinienne) ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2015)

Possible 

tu as fait l'armée ?


----------



## mistik (9 Février 2015)

Oui !

--> Et toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2015)

Non 

tu était ou ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Février 2015)

Je suis à Morteau. 

Tu veux de la saucisse ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2015)

Oui, merci

On fait comment pour que tu puisses me l'apporter ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2015)

Par la poste 

Pour les saucisses , tu n'aime pas au choux ?


----------



## mistik (9 Février 2015)

Je ne le sais pas.

--> As-tu entendu parler de ce bombardier russe qui a longé les côtes françaises ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2015)

Oui j'ai lu cela dans l'express

et tu une personne pressée ?


----------



## mistik (9 Février 2015)

Non.

--> Le dimanche jour de relâche, aimes-tu boire le citron pressé ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2015)

Oui j'adore 

aime tu faire la vaisselle ?


----------



## mistik (10 Février 2015)

Aimer je ne sais pas mais ce que je sais c'est que je la fait !

--> Aimes-tu cette société consumériste ou l'abhorres-tu ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2015)

J'essaye de ne pas trop tomber dedans 

--> Dépense tu beaucoup de ton temps?


----------



## mistik (10 Février 2015)

Le temps c'est de l'argent ... donc il faut bien ! ^^

--> Penses-tu acheter une voiture électrique ... tu sais celle qui pollue avec leurs lots de batteries de métaux lourds et rares ... et difficiles à recycler ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2015)

Non , j'ai pas besoin de voiture 

Change tu souvent de fond d'écran?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Février 2015)

Même pas une fois l'an

As tu un brevet, un diplôme ou un certificat qui sorte de l'ordinaire ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2015)

Non 

et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2015)

j'en ai un ... 

Alors cette nouvelle fonction, va-t-elle te plaire ?


----------



## mistik (10 Février 2015)

Elle me plaira si elle fonctionne.

--> Le plaisir est-il ton moteur ?


----------



## chouchoulouloute (10 Février 2015)

non XD

a quoi resemble tu ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2015)

a rien 

Que pense tu des sportifs ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2015)

que du bien

Et toi à quoi penses-tu ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2015)

Tout et rien a la fois

Pratique tu un sport ?


----------



## mistik (10 Février 2015)

Oui, raquettes chaque dimanche.

--> Que penses-tu des frasques de DSK ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2015)

Je ne sais que penser

Tu joue au ping pong ?


----------



## mistik (10 Février 2015)

Que nenni !

--> Joues-tu au tennis de table ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2015)

j'aime aussi 

regarde tu la télévision tard le soir ?


----------



## mistik (10 Février 2015)

Moi pas en avoir de télé !

--> Toi en avoir une grande ... de télé ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2015)

Non pas trop juste pour la voir sans lunette 

Tu n'aime pas la télévision ?


----------



## mistik (11 Février 2015)

Je n'ai pas de télévision.

--> Connais-tu le film La grande lessive avec Bourvil ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2015)

Oui

pas encore au lit ?


----------



## mistik (11 Février 2015)

Ben non.

--> Dans ton Jura natal, dors-tu dans un igloo ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2015)

Non trop froid

vois tu la neige de ta fenêtre ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Février 2015)

Moi, je suis perdu ce matin 
Pour la julienne, je vous conseille un accompagnement de riz cuit et rissolé à la poêle avec quelques petites crevettes. Après cuisson, une pincée de cumin rendra le plat un tantinet exotique 

Que penses-tu des suites de l'affaire DSK ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2015)

Je ne suis pas trop le dossier 

tu pense déja a manger ?


----------



## Locke (11 Février 2015)

thunderheart a dit:


> Que penses-tu des suites de l'affaire DSK ?


Désir Sexe Kamasutra

Ah oui, il est fort le bougre.


----------



## mistik (12 Février 2015)

_Il est fort le bougre_ ...

-->... Est-ce la question ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2015)

je sais pas 

il n'y a plus de question ?


----------



## mistik (12 Février 2015)

On va remettre ça.

--> Selon la constatation l'IFREMER (Institut Français de Recherche pour l'Exploitation de la Mer) les stocks de harengs augmentent et le nombre de harengs juvéniles est deux fois plus important que celui de l'année dernière, faut-il dès lors soupçonner DSK de s'être mis à la natation ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2015)

Si le Hareng sort , c'est a ses risques et périls

Que pense tu de cette nouvelle mode de vouloir travailler debout ?


----------



## mistik (12 Février 2015)

Je n'en ai pas entendu parler, en revanche ce que je sais c'est que les Astronautes, Cosmonautes dorment debout.

--> Les Français seront-ils assez stupides pour réélire Hollande en 2017 ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2015)

Je ne sais pas 

Porte tu des lunettes?


----------



## Ardienn (12 Février 2015)

non

un monocle ?


----------



## mistik (12 Février 2015)

Non plus.

--> Et toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2015)

Non

tu compte beaucoup?


----------



## Locke (12 Février 2015)

Sur toi, jamais.

Tu manges quoi ce soir ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2015)

Morbiflette

et toi ?


----------



## mistik (12 Février 2015)

Une banane pour garder le sourire (j'ai de la fièvre) et je bois une tisane.

--> Que penses-tu de cette affaire ukrainienne ... qu'est-ce qu'on a à se faire ch... à les accueillir dans l'UE ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Février 2015)

Je n'ai pas du tout suivi cette affaire, mes problèmes me font déjà assez mal au crâne..

Tu as le vertige ?


----------



## mistik (12 Février 2015)

Je pense que marcher sur un fil à plus de 4 mètres serait pour moi impossible.

--> Dis-moi badmonkeyman n'aurais-tu pas comme la Miss Tique changer d'avatar ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2015)

A lui de voir

as tu souvent mal a la tête ?


----------



## mistik (12 Février 2015)

Non, car généralement je n'ai pas toute ma tête.

--> As-tu la science infuse lorsque tu bois ta tisane le soir ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2015)

Je ne bois pas de tisane 

Jus d'orange frais ou en bouteille le matin ?


----------



## mistik (13 Février 2015)

Jus d'orange.

--> Pourquoi les Martiens sont-ils représentés en vert ... et contre tout lorsque _Mars attack_ ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2015)

Jamais vu de Martien


----------



## mistik (13 Février 2015)

Admettons que ce soit ta réponse et ta question.

--> Si tu n'a jamais vu _deux_ Martiens c'est qu'ils se cachent bien de toi tandis que le Martien que tu vois et donc le _troisième_ détourne ton attention, qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2015)

Rien

Sais tu faire des abdo juste avec le souffle ?


----------



## mistik (13 Février 2015)

Je sais être un _ado _juste en soufflant et en m'énervant pour un rien lorsqu'on me demande de faire quelque chose.

--> Es-tu père / mère de famille ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2015)

oui

et toi ?


----------



## mistik (13 Février 2015)

_Sans famille_.

--> Préfères-tu être chasseur ou un lapin sachant qu'_un matin un lapin a tué un chasseur_ ?


----------



## mani1405 (13 Février 2015)

un chaseur

que penser vous du temp actuelle


----------



## Locke (14 Février 2015)

Très moche

Et demain matin tu achèteras des croissants pour ta femme ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2015)

Non

Pas de ski aujourd'hui?


----------



## mistik (14 Février 2015)

Non.

--> Que fais-tu à ton / ta chéri / e aujourd'hui comme cadeau ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2015)

Un bon diner et une nouvelle chambre en cour de montage 

et toi ?


----------



## mistik (14 Février 2015)

Rien.

--> Dis donc le Franc-Comtois, quel temps fait-il à Mouthe ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2015)

Je sais pas , je n'habite pas dans le Doubs

Qu'a tu fais ce matin?


----------



## Ardienn (14 Février 2015)

La grasse mat.

Il te tente, American sniper?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2015)

Pourquoi pas 

Pas de sport le Samedi matin ?


----------



## mistik (14 Février 2015)

Si faire les courses n'est pas un sport occidental alors non je n'ai pas fait de sport.

--> Sport en chambre demain avec ... ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2015)

Non 20 km de marche nordique

tu connais?


----------



## mistik (14 Février 2015)

Oui.

Le feras-tu seul ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2015)

Je le fais tous les matins seul

cela te surprend que je marche à 9 ou 10 Km/h


----------



## mistik (14 Février 2015)

Absolument pas puisque tu es un bipède si je ne m'abuse !

--> Que penser de cet attentat qui s'est déroulé au Danemark certainement par un tenant de cette religion de paix ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2015)

aucune idée pour le moment 

pense tu a Charlie avec cet attentat ?


----------



## mistik (14 Février 2015)

En fait, je pense un peu à _Charlot_ à vrai dire qui expliqua à travers son film le dictateur, ce que je dénommerais le bolchevisme brun (nazisme) allait causer comme "trouble" pour l'humanité ... aujourd'hui je pense au bolchevisme vert (islamisme).

--> Y-aura-t-il un homme providentiel (confer le Général de Gaulle) pour nous sortir de ce fléau ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2015)

Le transporteur ?

Tu connais ?


----------



## mistik (14 Février 2015)

Oui, j'ai bien aimé les 3 films mais moins la série.

--> As-tu apprécié les 4 films "Taxi" ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2015)

le premier oui 

que regarde tu as la tele ?


----------



## mistik (14 Février 2015)

Non.

--> Télécharges-tu (légalement) des films, vidéos, musiques, livres sur ton Mac ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2015)

Non jamais 

Que fais tu aujourd'hui ?


----------



## mistik (15 Février 2015)

Je te lis.

--> Ce début d'année 2015 aura connu un vrai hiver, n'est-il pas ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2015)

Un hiver en Février 

deja debout ?


----------



## mistik (15 Février 2015)

Oui. Un hiver qui a débuté en janvier tout de même !

--> Après la France et le Danemark ... quel pays occidental voire européen subira les attaques terroristes islamophiles ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2015)

Aucune idée

comment éviter ses attaques ?


----------



## mistik (15 Février 2015)

Se préparer davantage en espionnant ... de l'intérieur ... ces "saloperies" pour mieux les éradiquer.

--> Les guerres débutent parfois ... souvent ... à cause des religions. Certains révolutionnaires français voulaient délivrer le citoyen du carcan de la religion en la supprimant (la religion ! ^^) pour la remplacer par l'_Etre suprême_ (sorte de religion d'Etat officielle). Pourrions-nous en 2015 aller plus loin et interdire toute forme de religion pour permettre à l'Homme de réfléchir par lui-même sans être soumis à une pseudo divinité ou pour le moins qu'il intériorise ses pensées religieuses et qu'il n'en fasse état que chez lui sans l'imposer aux autres ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2015)

Non 

Au boulot demain?


----------



## mistik (2 Mars 2015)

Il le faut.

--> As-tu lu "Le suicide français" de Eric Zemmour ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2015)

Non

--> Soleil chez toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mars 2015)

Yes, grand SOLEIL 

Comment ça va par ici ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2015)

Par la ça va pas trop mal

et de l'autre coté ?


----------



## mistik (3 Mars 2015)

C'est l'Eden ensoleillé !

--> Avec tout ce soleil ... il n'y aura bientôt plus de neige dans le Jura ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2015)

ça fond

as tu déjà réserver tes vacances d'été ?


----------



## mistik (4 Mars 2015)

Non.

--> Où partiras-tu en vacances cet été ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2015)

En iTalie

cours tu le matin?


----------



## subsole (4 Mars 2015)

Quelques fois.

As-tu un dictionnaire de conjugaison ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2015)

Non 

Que fais tu de tes journées ?


----------



## mistik (4 Mars 2015)

Des day-life.

--> Sais-tu cuire un neuf en additionnant un sept et deux œufs ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2015)

Avec un set de table , oui 

Tu as déjà fais une omelette sans eux ?


----------



## mistik (5 Mars 2015)

Avec tout seul ... oui !

--> Mages-tu sans tarder _mets faits_ des autres ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2015)

non 

Que prévois tu pour ce week end ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mars 2015)

Bord de mer sur une île paradisiaque

Utilises-tu un NAS à la maison ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2015)

Non de tout 

moderne ou  rustique ton mobilier ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non de tout
> 
> moderne ou  rustique ton mobilier ?


Mélange des deux

Foutoir chez toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2015)

Non pas trop

et chez toi ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non pas trop
> 
> et chez toi ?


Pas trop non plus, enfin ça dépend des zones explorées -.-

Ton dernier CD/DVD/BlueRay acheté ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2015)

aucun , je n'en achète jamais

possede tu un gps ?


----------



## mistik (5 Mars 2015)

Oui via mon iPhone !

--> Naze à la maison ce week-end ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2015)

Non

Tu ne travail pas ?


----------



## mistik (5 Mars 2015)

Pas à 19h50.

--> Plus de neige dans le Jura ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2015)

Non du soleil 

tu rentre chez toi le midi ?


----------



## mistik (6 Mars 2015)

Oui.

--> Es-tu un passionné de généalogie ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2015)

Non 

et toi ?


----------



## mistik (6 Mars 2015)

Non.

--> As-tu un égo démesuré et égocentrique penses-tu être ton meilleur alter égo ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2015)

Non

Rêve tu a ton travail?


----------



## mistik (6 Mars 2015)

Non.

--> Rêves-tu en couleur ? ... il faut y penser la télé est en couleur depuis longtemps tes songes doivent l'être aussi mais quant à être en 3D ...


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2015)

Je ne rêve jamais

grasse mat demain?


----------



## mistik (7 Mars 2015)

Nein !

--> Grasse mat dimanche ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2015)

pas trop 

du sport ce matin ?


----------



## mistik (7 Mars 2015)

Non ... mais dimanche raquettes !

--> Et toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2015)

grasse mat

tu racket le dimanche  ?


----------



## mistik (7 Mars 2015)

Attention pas d'insulte, je ne suis pas un bandit moi ... Môôônsieur Jura39, je ne rackette personne ... moi !

--> Qui part faire un tour en bateau ivre après avoir divagué toute la nuit allant de bar en bar tel un marin en eau trouble ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2015)

Un copain a Tintin

Crois tu a la voiture électrique ?


----------



## mistik (8 Mars 2015)

Oui (bientôt plus de pétrole) et non (pollution des batteries au lithium, etc.) ... un vrai Normand !

--> Crois-tu en la réincarnation ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2015)

Parfois 

Possede tu un animal ?


----------



## mistik (8 Mars 2015)

Oui ... je suis humain ... je suis un animal qui possède un corps de grand singe dit évolué ! 

--> Participes-tu à des marathons ?


----------



## subsole (8 Mars 2015)

Oui, le marathon de la vie.
Crois-tu a la mort ?


----------



## mistik (8 Mars 2015)

Oui, c'est le continuum de la vie.

--> Qu'as-tu fait pour fêter le jour de la femme ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2015)

--> Bon ménage 

Tu pense quoi de ses fêtes  ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Mars 2015)

Rien !

Les fêtes à qui ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2015)

a mémé

du soleil chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (11 Mars 2015)

Que nenni !

--> De belles pépées chez toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2015)

je sais pas , je me lève 

et chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (11 Mars 2015)

Comme partout en France ! ^^

--> Iras-tu voter pour les élections départementales les 22 et 29 mars de l'an de grâce 2015 ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2015)

Oui

tu ne travail pas ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Mars 2015)

Si, un peu ^^

Crois-tu au succès de l'Apple Watch ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2015)

Un peu

Et toi?


----------



## mistik (11 Mars 2015)

En tout cas personnellement, je ne pense pas l'acheter ... mais les autres l'achèteront !

--> La table de mortalité te réserve encore combien d'années de vie ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2015)

Dieu seul le sait

repense tu a ton enfance ?


----------



## mistik (11 Mars 2015)

Ca m'arrive.

--> Serais-tu resté un grand enfant ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2015)

Par moment

Te déplace tu beaucoup pour ton job ?


----------



## mistik (13 Mars 2015)

Non.

--> Connais-tu le goût de la chair humaine ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2015)

Oui je me suis déjà mordu ma langue

et toi ?


----------



## mistik (13 Mars 2015)

Un vrai régal, un goût de veau ... c'est très intéressant car c'est moins cher que d'acheter du veau en boucherie ... mais il faut courir très vite avec de bons couteaux car le futur steak humain est rarement d'accord !

--> Aimes-tu courir tout nu dans la nuit en hurlant comme les loups en tentant de saigner des humains les jours de pleine lune ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2015)

Non ,mais...

Tu aime être nu ?


----------



## mistik (14 Mars 2015)

Nu dans un camp de nudistes avoue qu'il n'y a rien de plus naturel !

--> Tout de jaune vêtu après le temps des jonquilles, es-tu narcissique tout de blanc vêtu ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2015)

Non

va tu aux jonquilles ?


----------



## mistik (14 Mars 2015)

Non aux Narcisses.

--> Penses-tu pouvoir attraper au vol des cloches lorsque Pâques sonnera ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2015)

Il y a trop de cloches

Tu aime le chocolat?


----------



## mistik (16 Mars 2015)

Malheureusement oui !

--> Es-tu un fondu du fondant au chocolat ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2015)

Non , j'aime pas trop le sucre

du soleil chez toi?


----------



## mistik (16 Mars 2015)

Yes sir !

--> Les carottes sont cuites ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2015)

Pas encore 

tu a fait du sport ce matin ?


----------



## mistik (16 Mars 2015)

Non.

--> Est-ce la fin des haricots ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2015)

Non

--> Quel est ton plat préféré ?


----------



## mistik (16 Mars 2015)

Steak frites salade.

--> Et toi ?


----------



## Locke (16 Mars 2015)

L'inverse, soit salade, frites, steak. 

Et sinon comme dessert ?


----------



## mistik (16 Mars 2015)

Un gâteau au chocolat.

--> Quel est notre ancêtre commun ?


----------



## Locke (16 Mars 2015)

L'homo ergaster est moins connu, mais il en fait partie.

Sinon, demain tu prends ta voiture ?


----------



## mistik (16 Mars 2015)

Oui.

--> Prendras-tu demain la poudre d'escampette ou la poudre à perlimpinpin ?


----------



## Locke (16 Mars 2015)

La Perlimpinpin, car ça rime avec Merlin.

Ou est son tombeau ?


----------



## mistik (16 Mars 2015)

A terre.

--> As-tu une idée sur l'_id_ qui te traque sur le net pas très net ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2015)

Un peu 

Pourquoi prend tu ta voiture demain ?


----------



## mistik (16 Mars 2015)

Pour rouler les gendarmes.

--> Qu'est-ce qu'est Ketum ?


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2015)

Bon je sens que vous dormez tous ... je me permets de répondre à la question précédente posée par _Mistik_ : le _Ketum_ est une pommade pour le traitement symptomatique des tendinites superficielles, le traitement symptomatique en traumatologie bénigne (entorses, contusions), le traitement symptomatique des arthroses des petites articulations, le traitement symptomatique de la lombalgie aiguë, le traitement des veinites post-sclérothérapie, en cas de réaction inflammatoire intense.

--> Manges-tu ton pain blanc avant ton pain noir ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Mars 2015)

Heu, j'ai un gros doute là !

Et quand on prend un pain, il est blanc ou noir ? *-°


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2015)

ça dépend 

aime tu les fleurs ?


----------



## mistik (26 Mars 2015)

Oui !

--> Peux-tu m'envoyer sur les roses ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2015)

Avec toi , je sais pas  !!

Que fais tu ce week end ?


----------



## mistik (26 Mars 2015)

Rien de particulier.

--> And you sir or sœur ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2015)

oui je sort 

Bientôt Pâques , pas d'envie de chocolat ?


----------



## mistik (27 Mars 2015)

Non.

Chocolat ... penses-tu à surveiller ta ligne ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2015)

Oui

tu pese combien ?


----------



## mistik (27 Mars 2015)

Je ne sais pas, en revanche je sais que je suis composé de poussières d'étoiles et que je regorge d'eau !

--> Es-tu propriétaire de ta maison / ton appartement ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2015)

Oui

Et toi ?


----------



## mistik (28 Mars 2015)

Non.

--> As-tu un ventre de propriétaire ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2015)

Non

et toi


----------



## mistik (28 Mars 2015)

Je suis locataire ... faut suivre ! 

--> Penses-tu apprendre à piloter et t'acheter ou créer toi-même ton propre avion ... serait-ce plus sûr ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2015)

J'ai déjà un brevet

Plane tu souvent?


----------



## mistik (28 Mars 2015)

*Ca plane pour moi*.

--> Quelle est ta chanson préférée ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2015)

j'ai bien celle ci

aime tu les blagues ?


----------



## mistik (29 Mars 2015)

Tu me connais bien ...

--> Pleut-il chez toi à 10H34 ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2015)

Oui un temps de Normandie 

Et chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (29 Mars 2015)

Plus maintenant.

--> Qu'as-tu mangé comme repas de fête ce dimanche ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2015)

Des raviolles a la truffe

Prêt pour le boulot demain matin?


----------



## mistik (29 Mars 2015)

Comme les scouts.

--> Préfères-tu jeter un pot de miel ou cracher ton fiel à la tête d'un emmerdeur ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2015)

N'y l'un n'y l'autre 

que pense tu  de l'Apple Watch ?


----------



## mistik (29 Mars 2015)

Je pense que je ne l'achèterai pas demain, ce qui ne signifie pas que je ne l'achèterai pas dans les 5 ans à venir ... du moins lorsqu'elle aura une autonomie plus importante et que l'on trouvera une technique pour ne pas être fliqué via le net.

--> Pourquoi le net n'est pas toujours très net ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2015)

Trop de monde 

tu aime les oranges?


----------



## mistik (29 Mars 2015)

Oui et en hiver c'est bon avec un peu de citron !

--> Le Jura est-il à droite, à gauche ou bien a-t-il perdu le nord ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2015)

A Droite

et chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (30 Mars 2015)

Copieur !

--> Comptes-tu devenir Commissaire ou es-tu Commissaire aux comptes ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2015)

Je ne fais que mon bilan et parfois celui des autres

Que pense tu de FN  et de sa participation au vote de Dimanche ?


----------



## mistik (30 Mars 2015)

Que le vote de *F*rédéric *N*icolas ne me regarde pas puisque jusqu'à preuve du contraire nous sommes en démocratie !

--> Dans la saga Hollande - Gayet, aurons-nous droit à un remake de Sarkozy - Bruni avec un mariage à la clé à l'Elysée ?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2015)

je ne pense pas 

tu as deja assisté a un mariage gay ?


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2015)

Non, mais à un mariage sous la pluie ... oui ... il est d'ailleurs censé être gaie et heureux !

--> As-tu déjà croqué la pomme de discorde ?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2015)

Non

Aime tu ne pas être rasé ?


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2015)

Non ... mais "demain je rase gratis" ... je n'en ai jamais vu la couleur !

--> Prends-tu les enfants du bon Dieu pour des canards sauvages ?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2015)

Non ,  les _enfants du bon dieu_, ce sont les hommes 'dignes de ce nom', donc intelligents, honnêtes et respectueux de leur prochain, qui sont opposés à des volatiles, supposés être de fieffés imbéciles.

Va tu souvent au cinéma ?


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2015)

Non.

--> Qu'elle était cette arme de guerre nazie dénommée le U-513 ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2015)

un sous-marin

a tu le mal de mer ?


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2015)

Peut être.

--> Est-ce que ça se passe bien avec ta mère ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2015)

Oui

tu aime le premier Avril?


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2015)

Pas plus qu'un autre jour.

--> On dit que le Président Pompidou bien que décédé un 1er avril pour éviter des moqueries a été déclaré mort le 02 avril 1974, qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2015)

Cela me rappel que je suis né un 1er Avril

Que mange tu ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2015)

Je mange des nouilles. Et BON ANNIVERSAIRE, mes vœux les plus sincères en ce jour béni pour toi et tes amis ! 

--> Que manges-tu de bon pour ton anniversaire ... serait-ce encore un secret pour toi ... et les cadeaux raconte ... ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2015)

Pas de cadeaux

J'aime pas les cadeaux et dire merci , j'aime offrir sans que que l'on me dise Merci

et toi


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2015)

J'aime faire plaisir lorsque j'achète un cadeau, les remerciements viennent tout naturellement.

--> Aimes-tu la nature ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2015)

Oui j'adore , surtout la montagne 

que pense tu du nouveau calendrier scolaire ?


----------



## mistik (3 Avril 2015)

Rien.

--> Connais-tu la marque Guzzini ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2015)

Non 

tu aime les marques ?


----------



## mistik (3 Avril 2015)

Non.

--> Aimes-tu te démarquer des autres ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2015)

Oui

Est tu un originale ?


----------



## mistik (4 Avril 2015)

Oui je ne suis pas une copie, car même si c'est inique mon ADN est unique !

--> Te regardes-tu en chiens de faïence ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2015)

Non 

fête tu Pâques en famille ?


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2015)

Oui.

--> Que préconisent les médecins à leur patient, le Pape François ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2015)

Aucune idée 

en vacances aujourd'hui ?


----------



## matacao (6 Avril 2015)

Non en weekend.

--> Quel est l'impédance d'un doublet demi-onde ?


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2015)

Je n'en sais rien, mais j'ai trouvé : *cela*

--> T'es-tu pris pour une cloche en mangeant du chocolat ces deux derniers jours ?


----------



## matacao (6 Avril 2015)

Non mais pour un lapin ^^

--> Aime tu le chocolat ?


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2015)

Malheureusement oui !

--> Quelle forme de transport vas-tu utiliser cet été pour partir en vacances ... à l'étranger ?


----------



## matacao (6 Avril 2015)

La voiture.

--> Prends-tu souvent l'avion ?


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2015)

Non et encore moins désormais.

--> Que fais-tu cet après-midi ?


----------



## matacao (6 Avril 2015)

Je répond à tes questions. ^^

--> Tu est plutôt diesel ou essence pour ta voiture ?


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2015)

Elle n'accepte que le gasoil !

--> Es-tu passionné par ton pays et son histoire ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2015)

oui c'est logique 

travail tu cette semaine ?


----------



## momo-fr (9 Avril 2015)

Oui et la semaine prochaine aussi…

A la pétanque, tu tires ou tu pointes ?


----------



## matacao (9 Avril 2015)

Je fais des carreaux.

--> Vas-tu acheter l'Apple Watch ?


----------



## mistik (9 Avril 2015)

Non !

--> Et toi ?


----------



## momo-fr (10 Avril 2015)

Non !!

---> Et toi ?


----------



## subsole (10 Avril 2015)

Non !!!
--> Et toi ?


----------



## loustic (10 Avril 2015)

Je ne sais pas encore, cela dépendra du changement d'heure envisagé par le gouvernement, en Aubrac seulement.
-> And you ?


----------



## matacao (10 Avril 2015)

oui.

--> Et toi ?


----------



## momo-fr (10 Avril 2015)

Ben j'ai déjà dis non !!! 

Bon, et le dernier 12' tu le trouves comment ? Déjà touché ?


----------



## mistik (10 Avril 2015)

Non et il ne me plaît pas ... dépenser trop de citrons pour n'avoir que des pépins (manque de punch, pas de connectiques ...) !

--> Un peu d'histoire pour faire remonter le niveau !  : Comment appelait-on le sénateur romain, généralissime, patrice, "maître des deux milices", gouverneur du Palais, Magister militum per Gallias, consul à 3 reprises le dénommé Flavius Aetius (né comme vous le savez tous en 395 à Durostorum) ... un petit coup de pouce : il combattit Attila ?


----------



## matacao (10 Avril 2015)

Aetius

--> Que pense tu de l'Apple TV ?


----------



## mistik (10 Avril 2015)

Du bel ouvrage. En revanche la réponse à la question précédente est "le dernier Romain" (20 ans avant la chute de l'Empire romain d'Occident) ... vu que je parlais du "dénommé Flavius Aetius" ! 

--> Que fais-tu ce week-end ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2015)

Du sport comme tous les week end

Je cours environ 100 Km par semaine avec un dénivelé de 400 Metres  suis je fou ?


----------



## momo-fr (10 Avril 2015)

L'adrénaline est une drogue comme une autre (naturelle paraît-il…).

Es-tu déjà monté dans une montgolfière ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2015)

Non , mais j'aimerais

quel est ton rève?


----------



## matacao (11 Avril 2015)

Avoir une Nismo GTR R35 Z-tune

--> As-tu déjà fait de la voltige en avion ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2015)

Non jamais 

a quel âge  a tu été sage ?


----------



## mistik (11 Avril 2015)

27 ans sur la route et 35 ans dans ma tête ! ^^

--> As-tu chez toi comme invitées surprises des mites ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2015)

Non 

fais il soleil chez toi ?


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2015)

Oui.

--> Que manges-tu en ce dimanche ensoleillé ?


----------



## matacao (12 Avril 2015)

Un bon repas.

--> Prends-tu souvent le train ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2015)

Jamais

as tu déjà visiter le musée Peugeot ?


----------



## matacao (12 Avril 2015)

Non mais ça me tenterait bien.

--> Que pense tu des voitures dites de luxe ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2015)

je sais pas 

ou est le luxe ?


----------



## matacao (13 Avril 2015)

L'assemblage à la main et des matériaux de qualités.

--> Que pense tu des progrès de la médecine ?


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2015)

Qu'on est encore loin de vivre 1000  ans !

--> As-tu déjà couché avec ton voisin / ta voisine ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2015)

Non 

tu aime ta voisine ?


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2015)

Non, même si c'est une coquine.

--> Quelle sera le nom de la nouvelle capitale de ta région (agrandie) ?


----------



## matacao (13 Avril 2015)

Habitant en Ile de France la capitale n'a pas changé ^^

--> Que pense tu de ce redimensionnement des régions ?


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2015)

Très bien ! ... il faudrait aussi réduire drastiquement le nombre de communes, le nombre d'élus notamment les députés (déjà on était passé de 491 à 577 sous Mitterrand. Je serai pour 200 députés)  et sénateurs (si on pouvait passer à 100 sénateurs) et enfin les fonctionnaires (en évitant de supprimer les policiers, gendarmes, militaires, services de renseignement ... l'affaire Charlie Hebdo et de l'Hyper Cacher ... doit nous en dissuader) de sorte à réduire le trou abyssal de la dette publique pour repartir de l'avant.

--> Es-tu Charlie ou as-tu une démarche à la Charlot ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2015)

Je regarde les gens qui marche comme lui 
mais je suis Charlie


Crois tu que les gens pense encore a Charlie ..??


----------



## mistik (14 Avril 2015)

Les Français ont certes "la mémoire courte" mais je pense qu'ils vont s'en souvenir un certain temps voire un temps certain.

--> Que penses-tu de François 1er pas notre roi mais le Pape actuel ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2015)

Je ne suis pas trop son actualité 

aime tu les églises ?


----------



## mistik (14 Avril 2015)

Je leur préfère les éminences grises.

--> Que penses-tu des spin doctors ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2015)

Je ne juge pas , mais  !!!!

Sais tu faire de la moto ?


----------



## matacao (14 Avril 2015)

Oui j'ai fait de la motocross.

--> Que pense tu des promesses des hommes politiques ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2015)

Je m'en fou 

et toi ?


----------



## matacao (14 Avril 2015)

Les promesses n'engagent que ceux qui y croient. 

--> As-tu déjà fait du solowheel ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2015)

Pas assez sportif pour moi 

et toi tu aime le solowheel ?


----------



## matacao (14 Avril 2015)

Je trouve le concept intéressant.

--> As-tu le permis camion ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2015)

Non

et toi combien de Km par jour en voiture ?


----------



## matacao (14 Avril 2015)

pas beaucoup.

--> Fais-tu du quad ?


----------



## mistik (14 Avril 2015)

Non.

--> Fais-tu de la _moto-crotte_s made in Chirac ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2015)

Non pas de moto crottes dans le Jura 

Tu connais le Jura ?


----------



## matacao (15 Avril 2015)

Oui pour son fromage.

--> Connais-tu la Martinique ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2015)

Oui pour son rhum 

As tu sortie le barbecue cette année ?


----------



## matacao (15 Avril 2015)

Oui.

--> Dans quel domaine travailles-tu ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2015)

Mon domaine est très vaste 

possède tu un grand jardin ?


----------



## matacao (15 Avril 2015)

Oui

--> Possèdes-tu une grande maison ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2015)

Tout dépend de ce que tu appelle grand 

tu ne travail pas?


----------



## matacao (16 Avril 2015)

je ne travaille pas, j'étudie ^^

--> Que vas-tu faire ce weekend ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2015)

Du sport le matin 

et toi?


----------



## loustic (16 Avril 2015)

Jamais de sport et je mange gras, salé, sucré.

Que manges-tu ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2015)

Comme toi 

va il faire beau ce week end chez toi ?


----------



## momo-fr (18 Avril 2015)

Ça semble mal parti, le marathon de Bordeaux va se faire sous l'orage…

Es-tu vasodilaté ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2015)

Non

as tu déjà fais du vélo électrique ?


----------



## matacao (21 Avril 2015)

Non.

--> Que pense tu du Vélib' ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2015)

C'est une bonne idée 

faire du vélo dans Paris ne te fais pas peur ?


----------



## matacao (24 Avril 2015)

Je trouve que c'est trop dangereux à Paris.

--> Que pense tu de l'Autolib' ?


----------



## loustic (25 Avril 2015)

L'aut' olibrius ne nous amuse pas vraiment.

--> Crois-tu qu'une heure de marche suffit pour chasser l'ennui ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2015)

ça dépend de l'ennui 

Aime tu planter des fleurs dans ton jardin ?


----------



## mistik (30 Avril 2015)

Je n'ai pas de jardin.

--> Avec ton ordi "pommé" penses-tu que les autres te prennent pour la queue de la poire ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2015)

Je ne pense pas 

il pleut dans ta région ?


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2015)

Oui !!!

--> Sous la couette c'est le moment ou jamais de faire des enfants ... qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2015)

C'est un truc de jeune 

Que va tu faire aujourd'hui ?


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2015)

Peut être "un truc de jeune" ! 

--> Qu'as-tu mangé de bon aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2015)

Un truc de vieux 

Que pense tu de tous ses congés du mois de Mai ?


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2015)

Perte de compétitivité.

--> Ce dimanche aurons-nous droit à un petit attentat de derrière les fagots dans une église sympathique des bords de Seine par l'un de nos "intellectuels" fous d'Allah ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2015)

Je ne le souhaite pas 

Tu sors ce soir ?


----------



## mistik (2 Mai 2015)

Non.

--> Que fais-tu ce samedi ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2015)

je ne sais pas encore

et toi ?


----------



## subsole (2 Mai 2015)

J'ai une journée très chargée, j'attend la naissance du Royal Baby de Kate.
Aimes-tu l'huile de moteur ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2015)

oui

tu aime bricoler ?


----------



## mistik (2 Mai 2015)

Non.

--> Aimes-tu manger des raviolis les midis ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2015)

J'aime 

tu part ce week end ?


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2015)

Non.

--> Aimes-tu le nouveau MacBook à la connectique plus que limitée ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2015)

je préfère l'ancien 

qu'apprécie tu le plus sur un Mac ?


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2015)

Que je sois assis en face de lui !

--> As-tu regardé à la TV la commémoration de la capitulation allemande du 08 mai 1945 ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2015)

Je regarde rarement la télévision

tu aime les film en super 8 ?


----------



## mistik (9 Mai 2015)

Non.

--> Aimes-tu plonger dans l'inconnu ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2015)

je n'aime pas plonger

tu aime la Chine ?


----------



## mistik (10 Mai 2015)

Je chine rarement ! ^^

--> Quelle fut la période (de quelle date à quelle date ?) pendant laquelle la République Texas fut indépendante et des États-Unis et du Mexique ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mai 2015)

Aucune idée, les dates et moi !

Cela fait un bail que je ne suis pas passé, comment ça va par ici ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2015)

ça va et ça vient 

Que fait tu pour être si occupé ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Mai 2015)

Pas m


Jura39 a dit:


> ça va et ça vient
> 
> Que fait tu pour être si occupé ?


Pas mal de taf, la tête ailleurs... 

Il faut toujours poser une question ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2015)

je pense 

quel taf fait tu ?


----------



## mistik (21 Mai 2015)

Je ne fume pas donc je ne tire pas de taf !

--> Qu'allons-nous faire contre ces barbares du Daesh qui désormais contrôlent totalement la ville antique de Palmyre ?


----------



## Ardienn (2 Juin 2015)

regarder ailleurs 

tu penses que ce fil va s'arrêter un jour ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2015)

pas aujourd'hui

tu aime le barbecue ?


----------



## Oyoel (3 Juin 2015)

Je suis végétarien.

Vous attendez lundi prochain ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2015)

Oui ,Je suis curieux 

Ou habite tu ?


----------



## Ardienn (3 Juin 2015)

paris

ou aimerais-tu habiter ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2015)

Dans le Jura 

Et toi ?


----------



## Ardienn (3 Juin 2015)

en Suisse

t'as le permis moto ?


----------



## mistik (4 Juin 2015)

Non.

--> As-tu le permis d'en rire ?


----------



## momo-fr (10 Juin 2015)

Oui, mais pas avec tout le monde…

--> Souffres-tu d'amnésie ?


----------



## subsole (10 Juin 2015)

Je ne sais plus ……
Prends-tu le thé ?


----------



## whocancatchme (10 Juin 2015)

Pas tout le temps ?

Es-tu heureux ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2015)

Très

Déjeune tu le matin?


----------



## mistik (10 Juin 2015)

Oui.

Manges-tu de la soupe aux légumes le soir pour grandir un peu plus le matin venu ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2015)

Non je suis déjà assez grand

existe il de la soupe pour maigrir ?


----------



## subsole (11 Juin 2015)

Un grand bol d'eau chaude !?!???

Boxer, slip ou string ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Juin 2015)

Calbut

Quel est ton but dans la vie ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2015)

Vivre en rendant heureux 

quelque chose de prevue ce week end ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juin 2015)

Du repos et de l'improvisation, en plus des corvées hebdomadaires du week-end ^^

Vas-tu toujours au cinéma ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2015)

Rarement 

il y a des orages chez toi ?


----------



## Ardienn (17 Octobre 2015)

Ca arrive

Le lieu de ton dernier voyage ?


----------



## sheikyerbouti (17 Octobre 2015)

Bordeaux

Comment empêcher mon chat de me pousser les mains avec sa tête dès que je les pose sur mon clavier ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Octobre 2015)

la technique de Alf me semble la meilleure avec les chats.

tu chausses du combien ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2015)

43

tu porte des lunettes ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Octobre 2015)

oui! 
pourquoi parfois faut il se soigner en ayant plus mal que ne le fait la douleur dont on veut guérir?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Octobre 2015)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> oui!
> pourquoi parfois faut il se soigner en ayant plus mal que ne le fait la douleur dont on veut guérir?



Pour mieux apprécier la guérison peut-être

Bon à part ça, ne trouves tu pas que les médias en font un peu trop avec cette défaite des frenchis au rugueby ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Octobre 2015)

quand il ne reste plus que le sport pour avoir des victoires et de l'espoir... le foot et le rugby sont nos tragédies!

c'est quand Noël ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2015)

Bientôt  

tu as déjà fait tes cadeaux ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Octobre 2015)

on verra quand l'urgence et l'inspiration viendront ou pas... sinon je puiserai dans les réserves de cadeaux que j'ai disséminé par-ci par-là... 

c'est quoi les cadeaux que tu aimerais pour ton noel? et les personnes de ta famille aiment quoi comme cadeaux ? (puise dans tes souvenirs de cadeaux réussis pour répondre)


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2015)

C'est deux questions ???

donc   

de quoi rêve tu ?


----------



## momo-fr (27 Octobre 2015)

D'ailleurs…

Comment fais-tu pour oublier que tu procrastines ?


----------



## Ardienn (27 Octobre 2015)

Je fais des calendriers sur des feuilles A4 pour m'assurer que c'est toujours possible

Il te tente le film "seul sur mars" ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2015)

Non 

Aime tu la neige ?


----------



## mistik (27 Octobre 2015)

Oui.

Aimes-tu manger les pissenlits par la racine ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2015)

Ça depend de la sauce

De retour?


----------



## momo-fr (28 Octobre 2015)

Du pain… oui…

Tu as bon appétit avec toutes ses nouvelles ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2015)

Oui 

Que pense tu de la baisse du chômage ?


----------



## momo-fr (10 Novembre 2015)

Quelle baisse ?

Es-tu allé voir le film The Lobster ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2015)

Je ne vais jamais au cinéma

fais tu le pont ?


----------



## loustic (11 Novembre 2015)

Non, c'est inutile.
Fais-tu le dos rond ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2015)

Oui quand j'ai mal au dos

qu'aime tu le plus au monde ?


----------



## momo-fr (25 Novembre 2015)

Rien de particulier, ce que j'aime le plus au monde c'est d'aimer la vie.

Qu'est-ce qui t'indispose le plus actuellement ?


----------



## loustic (25 Novembre 2015)

... Qu'on me pose des questions.

Pendant combien de temps encore ?


----------



## momo-fr (25 Novembre 2015)

Tu as le temps des questions et celui de réponses, c'est alternatif et infini…

Es-tu souvent grognon… ??


----------



## loustic (25 Novembre 2015)

Oui, quand on me pose des questions.

Et toi ??


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2015)

Assez 

neige t’il chez toi ?


----------



## momo-fr (25 Novembre 2015)

Nan il bruine, crachin et boule de gomme… 11°C.

Bon, cette fin d'année sera quoi pour toi ?


----------



## loustic (25 Novembre 2015)

Le prédébut de la prochaine.

Feras-tu la fête ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2015)

Oui

tu fais le réveillon ou?


----------



## momo-fr (28 Novembre 2015)

Ou quoi ? Tu parlais de où ça ? Bordeaux le soir --- 380 kms --> Aveyron le lendemain midi… burps…

Un Noël "responsable" (Cop21) ça serait quoi selon toi ?


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2015)

Pas de cheminée à cause du CO2
Pas de sapin à cause de la forêt
Pas de... etc.
Pas de rien à cause de tout.

Et toi, que fais-tu pour la CLOP21 ?


----------



## momo-fr (30 Novembre 2015)

Je m'en grille une, tant que c'est possible… 

N'as-tu pas l'impression que "tout ça" c'est la faute des autres ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2015)

C’est toujours la faute des autres 

Que pense tu de Noel ?


----------



## momo-fr (30 Novembre 2015)

Je le connais pas trop… sa femme par contre… beaucoup mieux…  

As-tu une idée du prix d'une guitare électrique sur mesure ?


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2015)

Oui, ça dépend de la mesure.

Comment s'y prendre pour jouer de la guitare sans manche ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2015)

Apprendre

tu m’invite pour Noel


----------



## Powerdom (4 Décembre 2015)

je devais justement le faire chez moi en franche comté

un petit café ?


----------



## loustic (4 Décembre 2015)

Oui, mais dans une tasse.

Vous reprendrez du thé ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2015)

Du thé vert

Quel sport faite vous ?


----------



## momo-fr (4 Décembre 2015)

Top 14 devant Canal +…

As-tu un avantage ?


----------



## loustic (4 Décembre 2015)

Aucun, je me traine misérablement.

Aimes-tu courir dans la forêt ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Décembre 2015)

me promener oui

tu as un ou deux films sympa à me conseiller ?


----------



## momo-fr (4 Décembre 2015)

The Loebster et Strictly Criminal… mais ça dépend des genres.

Si le vent vient du nord tu sors ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2015)

Oui 

soleil aujourd’hui ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Décembre 2015)

oui

si je te dis lapin de jade tu penses à quoi ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2015)

Le lapin lunaire

que mange tu ce soir ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Décembre 2015)

ce sera riz madère

pas loin de nous un volcan est en éruption, lequel ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2015)

L’Etna

quelle est ta passion?


----------



## loustic (5 Décembre 2015)

Grillé. C'est la COP21 qui l'a réveillé

Le poisson d'eau douce

Allez-vous à la mer pour discuter avec les poissons ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Décembre 2015)

avec les carpes à l'étang, ça me suffit

qui a dit : je suis ruiné de chez ruiné ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2015)

Nanar 

Le croyez vous ?


----------



## momo-fr (6 Décembre 2015)

Oui bien entendu, à la nuance près que le jour où il sera ruiné il ne le dira pas.

C'est quoi l'ambiance du jour chez toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2015)

Sapin de Noël

et chez toi ?


----------



## Adele75 (15 Décembre 2015)

C'était très très bien seul sur Mars; beaucoup d'humour! Mais ce n'est pas la réponse à la question.

Hélas oui...avant une bonne douche et tasse de thé chaudes...

Iras-tu voir le nouveau film Star Wars que tu attends depuis 10 ans???


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2015)

Non ,

va tu faire du ski a Noel ?


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2015)

Non.

Vas-tu faire Noël à ski ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2015)

Non,

Que pense tu des élections régionale 2015 ?


----------



## momo-fr (21 Décembre 2015)

"Élections, pièges à cons"… me semble la bonne formule.

[Suite COP21] Avec ou sans papier cadeau pour Noël ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Janvier 2016)

ils partent les premiers

possèdes tu un drone ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2016)

Non juste un trône  

De la neige chez toi?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Janvier 2016)

oui pas mal pour le moment

ton voyage inoubliable c'était où ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2016)

dans ma tete 

De quoi rêve tu?


----------



## mistik (9 Janvier 2016)

D'éradiquer l'EI ... en me rasant le matin !

--> Madame Irma qui sera Président de la République française en 2017 ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2016)

c'est quoi la question ? 

De retour sur le forum ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Janvier 2016)

oui. et demain retour au boulot après quelques temps d'absence à la suite d'un avc.

tu vas bien ?


----------



## loustic (10 Janvier 2016)

Oui, à peu près.

Mais dans quel sens ?


----------



## mistik (10 Janvier 2016)

En sens contraire.

--> Mistik décartonne-t-il toujours autant en retournant sur le forum intitulé "Pose une question à la personne suivante" ... cretynx ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2016)

Non
Pourquoi mistik revient  ?


----------



## mistik (10 Janvier 2016)

Il revient ... content de tous vous retrouver et notamment Monsieur Jura39.

--> Avez-vous vu la dernière itération de la saga Star Wars ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2016)

Non pas encore 


et vous ?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Janvier 2016)

Non et je n'irai pas. Par contre les 8 salopards ! Dantesque

tu pries parfois ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2016)

Non,

Aime tu la pluie ?


----------



## mistik (16 Janvier 2016)

Non, car elle ne m'aime pas ...

... alors pourquoi devrais-je l'aimer ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2016)

Par indulgence

Il neige chez toi ?


----------



## ergu (17 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Par indulgence
> 
> Il neige chez toi ?


Non - ni chez moi, ni dehors - s'il neigeait chez moi, ça voudrait dire que j'ai la toiture à refaire.

Ce serait con, non ?


----------



## loustic (17 Janvier 2016)

Non. Le rêve c'est de faire un slalom au salon.

As-tu un grand salon ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2016)

Oui

Que considere tu comme grand pour un salon ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (27 Janvier 2016)

Un canapé de 20 mètres par 30

La légende dit que la danse de salon peut se pratiquer autre part que dans un salon, mythe ou réalité?


----------



## loustic (27 Janvier 2016)

Réalité : on peut la pratiquer dans n'importe quelle pièce à Salon-de-Provence.

As-tu une cuisine dans ton salon ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2016)

Non

Plaque gaz ou électrique ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (27 Janvier 2016)

gaz

Montre à quartz ou automatique?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2016)

Automatique 

Que pense tu de la voiture électrique ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (27 Janvier 2016)

Une porsche 918 spyder (hybride), ça me va.

Si on te proposait 1 million d'euros par année qu'on retirerait de ta vie, combien d'année serais tu prêt à perdre?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2016)

Avec une bonne orthographe  , que veux tu dire  ?

Corrige tu tes fautes avant d'écrire ?


----------



## loustic (27 Janvier 2016)

Oui, par respect pour le lecteur.

Corriges-tu les erreurs de grammaire ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2016)

non pas quand je suis en Suisse

tu connais un quartier de Geneve ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2016)

doublons


----------



## jack-from-souss (27 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> CorrigeS-tu tes fautes avant d'écrire ?



On a le même défaut apparemment 

Pour revenir au jeu, non je ne connais pas de quartier de Genève et ça ne m'intéresse pas vraiment.

Voiture française ou allemande?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2016)

Française 

Tu travail dans quel domaine ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (29 Janvier 2016)

Voir ma bio

et toi?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2016)

Je travail 

elle est ou ta bio ?


----------



## aCLR (7 Février 2016)

dtc !

Autre chose ?


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2016)

Oui un petit coup de Riesling.

Et pour vous ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2016)

un macvin

rien d'autre ?


----------



## momo-fr (9 Février 2016)

Cognac Napoléon Bernard Boutinet… avec modération… 

What else ?


----------



## loustic (9 Février 2016)

Elsecafé

Et toi t'es-t-y thé ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2016)

Connais pas 

c'est quoi  ?


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Février 2016)

Du thé
Ça existe encore le banissement sur MacG ?


----------



## momo-fr (18 Février 2016)

Je ne sais pas, j'ai bannis le bannissement il y a longtemps…

Poudreuse ou damée sous tes spatules ?


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Février 2016)

Ah la dreu quand j'étais jeune (ou la peuf, c'est selon) Mais depuis que j'ai niqué mes genoux en voile...

Tes genoux sont-ils intacts ?


----------



## loustic (18 Février 2016)

Oui, comme mes choux, mes joujoux, mes hiboux.

Tes poux sont-ils en forme ?


----------



## momo-fr (19 Février 2016)

Mes poux sont en vacances… loin d'ici.

As-tu la dent dure envers les durs à cuire ?


----------



## wath68 (23 Mars 2016)

Ça dépend du cuir.

31120 réponses ! Vous n'en avez pas marre de ce jeu lancé par un débile ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2016)

Non 

Pourquoi viens tu répondre ici ?


----------



## jonson (24 Mars 2016)

wath68 a dit:


> Ça dépend du cuir.
> 
> 31120 réponses ! Vous n'en avez pas marre de ce jeu lancé par un débile ?



Non pas du tout.

Mais qui a lancé ce fil?


----------



## touba (24 Mars 2016)

Je ne pense pas que l'initiateur de ce jeu soit débile...
Mais qu'en est-il de ceux qui y jouent ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2016)

Je jeux ?

Quel jeux ?


----------



## momo-fr (24 Avril 2016)

Les jeux du cirque, car c'est le bazar…

La printemps c'est la saison de quoi pour toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2016)

Des allergies

A tu fais ton programme de vacances?


----------



## momo-fr (2 Juin 2016)

Nan, au dernier moment…

Euro foot ou pas ?


----------



## loustic (3 Juin 2016)

Euro foot... euh...

C'est quoi ?


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2016)

Heure aux fous _teuheuh ! _(sec) ouaaah...

Écris-tu encore à la main ?


----------



## loustic (3 Juin 2016)

Oui, des deux mains dès demain.

Peux-tu chasser les nuages rapisement ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juin 2016)

Peuh ! tu chassais les nues ? - Âge rapidement seul à seule ah ! se lasse

Pêches-tu à la ligne ?


----------



## loustic (4 Juin 2016)

Oui, à la ligne après le point.

Manges-tu du poisson ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2016)

Tous les vendredis

Aime tu la morue ?


----------



## loustic (4 Juin 2016)

Non, je marche droit quand je pense de travers.

Manges-tu du travers de travers ?


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2016)

En vers ne mange
qui ne s'arrange :
du travers
de travers
des confitures
dès qu'on biture
ou du jambon
où dûs gens bons

Es-tu du matin ?


----------



## momo-fr (5 Juin 2016)

Ça dépend du matin, ce matin non… trop tard… hier soir… enfin ce matin.

Brexit ou pas  selon toi ?


----------



## loustic (5 Juin 2016)

Peut-être ExBrit...

Es-tu inondé ?


----------



## momo-fr (5 Juin 2016)

Non, on est au sec et situé à 8,5 m au dessus du niveau de la mer, on peut voir venir…

Iras-tu dans une Fan Zone ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2016)

Non 

Tu aime le foot ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2016)

« Tuer » meut le fou tacleur

Blonde ou brune ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2016)

En bière , aucune 

Apéro ce soir ?


----------



## momo-fr (11 Juin 2016)

Ça dépend des buts marqués, et contre qui… sinon non.

Le réveil c'est qu'elle heure chez toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2016)

06h45

Te lève tu du bon pied ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Juillet 2016)

Parfois,

et tu ouvres le bon oeil ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2016)

Parfois

fait tu la fête en semaine ?


----------



## loustic (8 Juillet 2016)

Tous les jours.

Dormez-vous la fenêtre ouverte ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2016)

Non, 

avez vous la climatisation dans votre voiture ?


----------



## momo-fr (8 Juillet 2016)

Oui, et le dors la fenêtre ouverte et je fais la fête en semaine…

Bronzage intégral ou non ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2016)

Non
Pense tu au coup de soleil sur ton sex en bronzage intégral ?


----------



## momo-fr (31 Juillet 2016)

Jamais eu affaire… je touche du bois… heu… 

Ricard ou Berger ?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2016)

Pontarlier 

Pas encore en vacances ?


----------



## momo-fr (21 Août 2016)

C'est fini plutôt… snif…

La reprise c'est quand chez toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2016)

Demain 

et pour toi ?


----------



## momo-fr (21 Août 2016)

Il y a 3 jours… on est allés à la plage quand même…

As-tu vu quelques concerts ou festivals cet été ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2016)

Non rien 

Soleil chez vous?


----------



## momo-fr (22 Août 2016)

Ce matin nickel, ça sent la belle journée… 

La reprise au taf c'est effectif à quelle heure en fait ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2016)

Pas d'horaire 

Et toi ?


----------



## momo-fr (22 Août 2016)

Itou… non mais…

Et alors ces JO ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2016)

Beau résultat

Tu aime les médailles en chocolat ?


----------



## momo-fr (23 Août 2016)

Non, je préfère le noir 85%…

Alors, content de pouvoir voter pour Nicolas ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2016)

C'est qui ?

Chaud aujourd'hui ?


----------



## momo-fr (29 Août 2016)

Non ça va… 25° à l'ombre devant l'écran.

Un bel été avec ou sans PV ?


----------



## loustic (29 Août 2016)

Cent PV non.

Avez-vous une bagnole ordinaire ou une tire-bouchon ?


----------



## peyret (29 Août 2016)

Les deux

Avez-vous une maitresse ?


----------



## momo-fr (30 Août 2016)

Une maîtresse femme oui…

Envie de vacances après le retour de vacances ?


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2016)

Oui, c'était fatigant, vivement le boulot !

Pensez-vous que les vacances devraient être (interdites) facultatives ?


----------



## momo-fr (30 Août 2016)

Interdites car on travaille trop… du coup.

Viens-tu à la mer ou vas-tu à la montagne ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2016)

Mer et montagne cette année

tu attend la neige ?


----------



## momo-fr (3 Septembre 2016)

Ben je peux attendre longtemps par ici…

C'est l'automne de ta vie ou celle de l'année qui arrive ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2016)

Je ne sais pas encore 

Tu fais quoi Dimanche ?


----------



## peyret (3 Septembre 2016)

Je vais à la messe 

Et toi, que fait-tu l'après midi, le dimanche ?


----------



## loustic (3 Septembre 2016)

peyret a dit:


> Je vais à la messe
> 
> Et toi, que fais-tu l'après midi, le dimanche ?


La même chose que le mardi matin.

Que mangez-vous le samedi à 13 heures 07 ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2016)

La meme chose que samedi dernier

Apéro en terrasse ce midi?


----------



## momo-fr (4 Septembre 2016)

Non, repas familial sans apéro…

Cet aprem c'est sieste ou pêche ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2016)

Randonnée 

Tu aime le sport ?


----------



## peyret (4 Septembre 2016)

Non, je suis allergique....
et toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2016)

Sport tous les jours

Boulot demain?


----------



## momo-fr (4 Septembre 2016)

Demain boulot… à partir de 14h00…le matin je bulle.

Bon cette année c'est l'année de tous les dangers selon toi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1121188 (5 Septembre 2016)

Politiquement et numériquement parlant oui. Je dirais même qu'on est dans la décennie de tous les dangers.

Tu préfères avoir une jambe en bois ou des dents en mousse ?


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2016)

Une jambe sans dent et du bois sans mousse.

As-tu changé de chaussettes ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2016)

En tong je n'en porte pas

Au boulot ce matin?


----------



## momo-fr (5 Septembre 2016)

Déjà répondu…

Si on vient te chercher tu prends la mouche ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2016)

Non 

une passion  ?


----------



## momo-fr (5 Septembre 2016)

Une ? Non, plusieurs… et ça change régulièrement… c'est passionnel !

Est-ce une perte de temps de réfléchir quand on ne sait pas penser ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2016)

Il faut que je réfléchisse 

Tu va sur d'autres forums ?


----------



## momo-fr (5 Septembre 2016)

J'allais, je suis encore sur 2/3 trucs mais plus du tout régulier.

Il faut que jeunesse se passe ou faut se passer de la jeunesse ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2016)

laissons la jeunesse tranquille

Sur quoi tu craque ?


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2016)

Sur du caramel mou.

Et alors Zorro est arrivé ?


----------



## momo-fr (5 Septembre 2016)

Zorro c'est tiré il y a déjà un sacré moment… 

Que regardes-tu en dernier chez quelqu'un ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2016)

Sa montre

tu aime les montres?


----------



## momo-fr (6 Septembre 2016)

Non sans plus, j'ai une quinzaine de Swatch c'est tout…

Combien de temps te faut-il pour émerger le matin ?


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2016)

3,472 s sans plus de précision.

As-tu du soleil ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2016)

Oui 

tu mange dehors ce soir ?


----------



## momo-fr (6 Septembre 2016)

Sur la terrasse oui, comme d'hab l'été…

Poisson/frites ou steack/frites ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2016)

Poisson ou steak sans frites 

Connais tu le Jura?


----------



## momo-fr (6 Septembre 2016)

Je suis passé dans ma jeunesse par là-bas… trop au nord pour moi. 

Connais-tu l'Aveyron ?


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2016)

Oui, j'y fais de l'aviron.

Connaissez-vous le Ptyboukistan ?


----------



## momo-fr (7 Septembre 2016)

Non c'est dans une région ravagée par les tensions tribales…

Irais-tu faire un tour en Papouasie-Nouvelle Guinée ?


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2016)

Oui pour l'apéro.

Quelle heure est-il ?


----------



## momo-fr (7 Septembre 2016)

loustic,  Aujourd'hui à 09:52  tu ne sais pas lire ?

Si tu as de la chance à quoi te servirait-elle ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2016)

a rendre les gens heureux 

Tu utilise ta voiture pour aller au ton job?


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2016)

Non, j'utilise une ligne pour aller au thon.

Vous servez-vous de l'épuisette ?


----------



## momo-fr (8 Septembre 2016)

Non c'est trop épuisant…

Quand y a plus de PQ tu fais quoi ?


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2016)

Jean Fabric m'en procure.

À quelle heure passe la poubelle ?


----------



## momo-fr (8 Septembre 2016)

Aucune idée, quand c'est l'heure sans doute…

Pour un rdv en ville tu prends quoi ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2016)

Le train 

Un programme pour ce week end ?


----------



## momo-fr (8 Septembre 2016)

Va pas faire beau… shopping / ciné / apéro / musique… et plus si entente.

Pour te régénérer quoi de mieux ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2016)

le calme

tu fume?


----------



## momo-fr (8 Septembre 2016)

Oui de temps à autre… un peu de toux…  

As-tu du mal avec l'orthographe de la conjugaison de la 2e personne au singulier ?_ (pour Jura39…)_


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2016)

En effet

quel métier exerce tu?


----------



## momo-fr (8 Septembre 2016)

Ça dépend, j'en exerce plusieurs dans les domaines du web, de la communication et de la formation…

Souffres-tu de troubles cognitifs les nuits de pleine lune ?


----------



## loustic (9 Septembre 2016)

Oui, tout le temps.

Exerces-tu ta mémoire orthographique ? Le Jura n'est pas un terrain propice semble-t-il.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2016)

Non pas le temps 

Calcul mental ou calculatrice ?


----------



## loustic (9 Septembre 2016)

"Non pas le temps" "C'est une perte de temps de réfléchir quand..." Aveu ?

Calcul à triceps.

Calculatrice à pile ou à bras ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2016)

J'aime pas les vibrations

Je suis en térrasse de suite avec 25°C  et toi .


----------



## momo-fr (10 Septembre 2016)

Après un réveil à 10h environ, j'émerge avec un café…

Fan de grandes surfaces ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2016)

Pas de grande surface dans le Jura 

Dépense tu beaucoup d'argent par jour ?


----------



## momo-fr (12 Septembre 2016)

Je sais pas, sans doute pas tant que ça…

C'est combien beaucoup ?


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2016)

Plus que ça.

C'est combien pas beaucoup ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2016)

Dix ou vingt

C'est trop?


----------



## momo-fr (12 Septembre 2016)

Faudrait que je fasse mes comptes… 

Vous faites vos comptes vous ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2016)

Non jamais

et toi ?


----------



## momo-fr (20 Septembre 2016)

Non jamais…

Parla patois ?


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2016)

Non, pas moi.

Quel temps fait-il sous la pluie ?


----------



## momo-fr (20 Septembre 2016)

Il fait le temps de se mettre à l’abri…

Fais-tu la sieste tous les jours ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2016)

Jamais

Tu ronfles ?


----------



## momo-fr (24 Septembre 2016)

Non…

Quelle situation sociale actuelle te met le plus en rogne ?


----------



## loustic (24 Septembre 2016)

Footballeur professionnel

Attends-tu la pluie ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2016)

Non , le déluge

A quand tes prochaines vacances ?


----------



## momo-fr (24 Septembre 2016)

Tu ne penses qu'à ça mazette !

Ton métier est-il si ennuyeux que ça ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2016)

Non j'aime mon métier 

Que pense tu de l' affaire Kerviel ?


----------



## momo-fr (24 Septembre 2016)

J'aime pas les bretons… 

Que pense*s*-tu de l' affaire Louis Trio ?


----------



## loustic (24 Septembre 2016)

Pour la résoudre il s'est coupé en quatre

Aujourd'hui, une chemise à fleurs ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2016)

Non , une fleur a la boutonniere

Tu aime recevoir ou donner ?


----------



## loustic (24 Septembre 2016)

Recevoir une boîte de chocolats et donner une bonne tarte

Qu'aimez-vous recevoir ?


----------



## momo-fr (24 Septembre 2016)

Des gens pas casse couilles… n'importe qui sinon.

Être ou ne pas être, c'est ça ta question ?


----------



## loustic (25 Septembre 2016)

Non. C'est plutôt : être et ne pas être ?

Vous posez-vous des questions ?


----------



## momo-fr (25 Septembre 2016)

Ça arrive… mais c'est rare quand même.

Si le silence ce fait tu es embarrassé ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2016)

Non 

ta couleur préférée ?


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2016)

Jaune

Ton tissu préféré ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2016)

Le coton

Porte tu la misère sur ton dos ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Septembre 2016)

je ne sais pas trop ce que ça veut dire...

combien coute un litre de lait ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2016)

je sais pas 

éleveur  ou consommateur  ?


----------



## Xman (29 Septembre 2016)

Qui est laid ?


----------



## momo-fr (30 Septembre 2016)

Consommateur et éleveur de plantes à effet relaxant…

Pour ou contre la voiture autonome ?


----------



## loustic (30 Septembre 2016)

Pour la voiture auto-mobile.

En quelle année sommes-nous ?


----------



## momo-fr (1 Octobre 2016)

Ben en l'an 2769 sacrebleu !

You can read English easily?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2016)

assez facilement 

Parle tu tout seul ?


----------



## Aski (3 Octobre 2016)

Jamais, on est nombreux dans ma tête, il y en a toujours un a qui je peux parler ...


Dois-je aller au boulot demain ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2016)

Au bout : l'eau. Deux mains : c'est mieux pour nager.

Moment favori de la journée ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2016)

le matin

Aime tu prendre le temps pour déjeuner ?


----------



## loustic (4 Octobre 2016)

Oui

Aimes-tu l'orthographe ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2016)

Non

Aimes tu lire ?


----------



## momo-fr (14 Octobre 2016)

Non… c'est toujours mal écrit.

Tu as regardé le débat hier soir ?


----------



## loustic (14 Octobre 2016)

Non

Quel débat ?


----------



## momo-fr (14 Octobre 2016)

Le débat d'idées qui se débattent.

Tu préfères les débats ou les ébats ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2016)

Je me débats toujours dans mes ébats 

Ton plat préféré ?


----------



## momo-fr (14 Octobre 2016)

Saucisse purée… ou côte de bœuf et patates en chemise… avec du Bordeaux.

Es-tu perméable au monde numérique ?


----------



## loustic (27 Mars 2017)

Oui et Non

Joues-tu au Loto ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2017)

Non 

fais tu des blagues le 1er Avril ?


----------



## dragao13 (1 Avril 2017)

Non

Est-ce que tu trompes tes femmes ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2017)

Une me suffit 

Profite tu de chez toi ?


----------



## dragao13 (1 Avril 2017)

Quand il fait beau !

Si tu vois un oiseau blanc sur un lac, est-ce un signe ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2017)

s'il me fait signe Oui 

tu aime pêcher ?


----------



## dragao13 (2 Avril 2017)

Oui ... très souvent la morue !

Que se passerait-il si Montreuil et Montcuq étaient jumelées?


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Avril 2017)

ça voudrait dire que t'es vachement souple…

Aimerais-tu Habiter Bourg-la-Reine ?


----------



## dragao13 (3 Avril 2017)

Je n'aime que les gueuses !

Vaut-il mieux se prendre une veste.... ou avoir un coup de blouse ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2017)

Et pourquoi pas se faire tailler un costard !!

Sais tu deja pour qui voter au présidentielle ?


----------



## dragao13 (3 Avril 2017)

Pour le moins radin en vaseline !!!

 Le mensonge est-il un passe-temps ou une esthétique ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2017)

Qui se soucie d'esthétique le sait bien, il n'est pas beau de mentir! La franchise, la sincérité sont du côté de la belle droiture, quand le mensonge, la fourberie sont du côté de la courbure, du tordu.

Mieux vaut il être belle et rebelle que moche et remoche ?


----------



## dragao13 (3 Avril 2017)

Laissons les jolies femmes aux hommes sans imagination !

Peut-on conserver l’huile sur le feu pour les jours où les époux se frittent ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2017)

il faut vidanger régulièrement

La nudité est-elle un manque d'imagination ?


----------



## dragao13 (3 Avril 2017)

C'est un vaccin contre la sophistication !

Si tu appelles une voyante et qu'elle décroche en demandant qui est à l'appareil ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2017)

Elle n'a pas la présentation du numéro de téléphone  

Les mots croisés sont-ils de gauche ou de droite ?


----------



## dragao13 (3 Avril 2017)

Je dirais, chrétiens !!! 

Est-ce que les pierres tombales sont garanties à vie ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2017)

Je serais mort avant de le savoir 

Les chaussettes de l’archiduchesse sècheront-elles avant la fin du monde ?


----------



## dragao13 (3 Avril 2017)

Avant la fin de mon monde peut-être

Comment identifier un doute avec certitude ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2017)

A son ombre ! l'ombre d'un doute c'est bien connu

Combien il faut manger de chocolats "Mon Chéri" pour prendre une cuite ?


----------



## dragao13 (3 Avril 2017)

Le temps d'avoir une crise de foie 

A quoi bon prendre la vie au sérieux puisque nous n'en sortirons pas vivants ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2017)

La mort c'est un manque de savoir-vivre 

Quand un homme s’approche un peu trop près d’une femme, pourquoi celle-ci lui dit qu’il va trop loin ?


----------



## dragao13 (3 Avril 2017)

Elle visualise sa teub !

Plus il y a de fromage, plus il y a de trous. Plus il y a de trous, moins il y a de fromage. Alors, plus il y a de fromage, moins il y a de fromage ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2017)

Pas dans la Cancoillotte 

Dans un concert, quand le chanteur hurle : "Est-ce que vous êtes là ce soir ?", c'est quoi le plus con : avoir posé la question ou qu'on y réponde ?


----------



## dragao13 (5 Avril 2017)

Avoir payé sa place pour écouter un chanteur illettré !

Sylvie va au marché. Elle a 25 euros dans son porte-monnaie. Elle achète 9 laitues à 50 centimes et 14 laitues à 48 centimes, est-ce bien raisonnable ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2017)

Si elle aime la laitue 

A quel moment souffle le vent des globes ?


----------



## dragao13 (19 Mai 2017)

Au départ du globe-trotter !

S'il fait 0 Celsius et que la météo annonce deux fois plus froid pour le lendemain... Quelle sera la température ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2017)

S'il fait 0 degré Celsius aujourd'hui alors il fera -1 demain.

Est ce qu'on devient muet si on donne sa parole a quelqu'un ?


----------



## Mak Whopper (6 Janvier 2018)

Tout autant que si on donne sa langue un chat.
*
Pourquoi faut-il cliquer sur démarrer pour éteindre l'ordinateur ?*


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2018)

Toi , tu n'a pas de Mac 

Pourquoi « séparés » s’écrit-il en un mot, alors que « tous ensemble » s’écrit en deux mots séparés ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (17 Janvier 2018)

_ Le 1 puis les +1+1+1+1...  Les mots s'additionnent._ 

Les hommes mentiraient moins si les femmes posaient moins de questions?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2018)

Unepause a dit:


> _ Le 1 puis les +1+1+1+1...  Les mots s'additionnent._
> 
> Les hommes mentiraient moins si les femmes posaient moins de questions?



Coluche 

Pourquoi 

1 x 1 = 1
1+1  = 2

et. que 
2 x 2  = 4
2 + 2 = 4


----------



## Locke (18 Janvier 2018)

Au suivant...


----------



## Locke (20 Janvier 2018)

Personne ?


----------



## pouppinou (20 Janvier 2018)

Unepause a dit:


> _ Le 1 puis les +1+1+1+1...  Les mots s'additionnent._
> 
> Les hommes mentiraient moins si les femmes posaient moins de questions?


Non, mais leurs mensonges seraient de meilleurs qualités.

Pensez-vous que la philosophie de Spinoza est la meilleure des philosophies de vie ?


----------



## loustic (24 Janvier 2018)

L'aspi n'osa pas guerroyer, il était pacifiste.

Alors que fit-il?


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2018)

Je suis d'accord avec vous, mais demain ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2018)

A deux mains


----------



## TiteLine (26 Janvier 2018)

A trois pieds 

Where is Brian?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2018)

Brian ? 

c'est ton frère ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2018)

- il n'est pas encore né.

sera-t-il torero ?


----------



## loustic (27 Janvier 2018)

Oui.

En rollers ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2018)

Pourquoi pas 

_Quel est le synonyme de synonyme ?_


----------



## pouppinou (3 Février 2018)

Son ombre.

Est-ce que papa était un Rolling Stone ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2018)

Papa Avait Une Âme De Vagabond

Si le travail n’est pas une maladie, pourquoi y a-t-il une médecine de travail?


----------



## Locke (3 Février 2018)

Le même pour synonyme.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (3 Février 2018)

"Médecine du travail", Késako? Serait-ce une boîte de nuit? à boulets? à clapets? de Pandore? ... L'O.M.S.apporte une réponse.


Pour une fois, hilarant _diagnostic_ ... Vous ne trouvez pas?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2018)

Tout dépend du gaz employé !
Si la vue d’un bureau encombré évoque un esprit encombré, que pensez vous d’un bureau vide?


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2018)

C'est un bureau de travailleur.

Qui travaille ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2018)

C'est une question piège 

Pourquoi c' est toujours du côté passager que l’essuie-glace fonctionne le mieux?


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2018)

Parce que c'est la place du...

Pourquoi la neige tombe-t-elle de haut en bas ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2018)

C'est La loi de la gravitation 

Plus il y a de fromage, plus il y a de trous. Plus il y a de trous, moins il y a de fromage. Alors, plus il y a de fromage, moins il y a de fromage?


----------



## pouppinou (5 Février 2018)

Parce que la petite souris est passée.

Pourquoi quand je bois des verres de Tequila de moins en moins remplis, je suis de plus en plus bourré ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2018)

C'est l'âge   

Pourquoi les Kamikazes portaient-ils un casque?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (5 Février 2018)

Le règlement est le règlement 
Mais qui rapporte les clés répertoriées de l'avion


----------



## pouppinou (6 Février 2018)

Un cousin à moi

Est-il est vrai que tous les murs de Pierre lui appartiennent-ils ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2018)

je pense pas 

Une télécommande de télévision fonctionne à batteries, pourquoi ne fonctionne-t-elle pas quand il y a une panne d’électricité?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (11 Février 2018)

Parce que l'électricité n'est pas continue même en mode alternatif.
Mais quand il n'y a pas de chaîne, y a t-il  du plaisir ?


----------



## pouppinou (11 Février 2018)

Au pire tu prends des menottes 

Au fur et à mesure que le temps passe, l'infini se réduit ou augmente t'il ?


----------



## loustic (12 Février 2018)

L'infini ne se modifie pas, c'est comme un doublon.

Combien de temps dure un instant ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2018)

Il faut demander l'avis de Ricochet !

Un aveugle qui prédit l’avenir, est-ce qu’on appelle ça un voyant non-voyant?


----------



## loustic (12 Février 2018)

Tiens le doublon a été absorbé par le vorace infini !

En remerciement l'infini a fabriqué un double du numéro #31315 !


On n'a jamais vu un voyant qui voyait quelque chose.

Une chaussée glissante peut-elle être dénommée "voie rit" ou "vois ris" ?


----------



## pouppinou (12 Février 2018)

Preuve de l'existence des failles spatio-temporelles ?

Je dirais plutôt "voie ré mourrir".

L'éthique est-elle la cause de la maladie de Lyme ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2018)

Je ne connais que la lime à épaissir

Est ce qu'une explosion de joie fait des dégâts ?


----------



## pouppinou (12 Février 2018)

Non... Sauf si Joie a une ceinture d'explosif autour de la taille. 

Si " Audaces fortuna juvat ", est-ce à dire que les cons sont riches alors selon Audiard ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2018)

_Les cons gagnent toujours, ils sont trop _
_
Où peut on brancher la prise de tête ?
_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (11 Mars 2018)

_Dans les salons de coiffure ... enfin je crois._

Certains disent _"Prévoir à l'avance"_. 
Leurs présages auront-ils _deux fois_ plus de chance de se produire?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2018)

je ne crois pas a la chance

et vous?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (11 Mars 2018)

_Comme Vous..._

 Si l'on ajoute la lettre "i" au mot chance, on obtient ?


----------



## pouppinou (12 Mars 2018)

C'est vraiment chercher chicane ! 

Est-ce normal que l'eau de vie nous fasse partir dans un profond sommeil ? Est-ce à dire que la vie n'est qu'un rêve ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2018)

La vie est un grand rêve

Croyez vous a l'amour sur une photo ?


----------



## loustic (19 Mars 2018)

La morsure une photo peut l'enregistrer.
La mort sûre aussi.

Une photo est-elle éternelle ?


----------



## pouppinou (20 Mars 2018)

Elle le sera si tu fais une sauvegarde mon fils... amen.

Quand un médecin vous dis qu'il va vous faire une ponction lombaire, est-ce à dire qui va vous raccourcir en vous enlevant l'étage sus-cité ?


----------



## loustic (24 Mars 2018)

Non, sauf si on le demande expressément.

Pouvez-vous allumer l'éclairage sans d'abord éclairer l'allumage ?


----------



## pouppinou (24 Mars 2018)

La fée technologie est là pour détecter ta présence mon fils. Donc point n'est besoin de t'échiner à chercher l'allumage.

Quand quelqu'un dit : Je suis dans la merde. Faut-il entendre par là qu'il est tombé dans la cuvette des WC ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2018)

il faut  marcher dedans  ( ça porte bonheur )

Peux t'on être amoureux sans ce connaitre ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (15 Avril 2018)

_N'est-ce pas, se représenter un être en pensée comme si on l'avait sous les yeux ..._

On connaît un homme à ce qu'il essaie de taire?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2018)

la parole est d’argent, le silence est d’or

Comment savoir ce qui est bon pour soi ?


----------



## pouppinou (5 Mai 2018)

Maiiiiis tout est bon dans le cochon !

Un regard profond peut-il lire notre code source et en trouver la faille pour nous inoculer un virus à l'âme ?


----------



## loustic (5 Mai 2018)

Le code sourcil n'est lisible que par un tatoueur qui inocule le virus malgré lui.

Comment congeler le soleil ?


----------



## pouppinou (6 Mai 2018)

En le figeant sur papier glacé.

N'est-ce pas une faute de français de mettre le Mystère au masculin alors que seule une femme peut prétendre être Miss Térieuse ?


----------



## loustic (6 Mai 2018)

Non, les mots liberté, égalité, fraternité sont délà au féminin.

Que faire quand on n'a rien à faire ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2018)

tuer le temps

Pourquoi les magasins ouverts 24 heures sur 24 et 7 jours sur 7 ont-ils une serrure?


----------



## loustic (6 Mai 2018)

Parce qu'ils en vendent.

Comment peut-on obtenir un permis de port d'arme pour tuer le temps ?


----------



## pouppinou (6 Mai 2018)

_En tournant en rond à la préfecture._

La mort dans l'âme est-elle signe de mauvaise santé ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2018)

L'âme ne meurt jamais

Si la police arrête un mime, est-ce qu’elle lui dit qu’il a droit de garder le silence?


----------



## pouppinou (6 Mai 2018)

_La police ne manque jamais de discernement voyons !!!_

Est-ce que les âmes de deux soeurs après leur mort sont toujours âmes soeurs ?


----------



## Ch@ton (23 Juillet 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> Est-ce que les âmes de deux soeurs après leur mort sont toujours âmes soeurs ?


Seulement si elles l'ont été de leur vivant, voir http://saintebible.com/matthew/18-18.htm

Quand Adam et Eve ont mangé la pomme du jardin d'Eden, se doutaient-ils que 5778 ans plus tard, cette pomme sera gravée sur des millions de machines à travers le monde ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (14 Novembre 2018)

Ch@ton a dit:


> Quand Adam et Eve ont mangé la pomme du jardin d'Eden, se doutaient-ils que 5778 ans plus tard, cette pomme sera gravée sur des millions de machines à travers le monde ?



_Je ne pense pas : ils étaient trop "occupés" avec cette fameuse "pomme"... _

Pourquoi fait-il aussi soif alors que nous nous trouvons dans la section "Bar" du MacG ?


----------



## loustic (14 Novembre 2018)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Pourquoi fait-il aussi soif alors que nous nous trouvons dans la section "Bar" du MacG ?



Parce que boire donne soif.

Si on boit comme un trou, peut-on avaler n'importe quoi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juillet 2020)

loustic a dit:


> Si on boit comme un trou, peut-on avaler n'importe quoi ?


Je ne pense pas, sauf si l'alcool à tué votre palet.

Pourquoi les gens ont peur si leur interlocuteurs s'exprime difficilement, pas comme tout un chacun ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Je ne pense pas, sauf si l'alcool à tué votre palet.
> 
> Pourquoi les gens ont peur si leur interlocuteurs s'exprime difficilement, pas comme tout un chacun ?


Superbe déterrage de topic


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Je ne pense pas, sauf si l'alcool à tué votre palet.
> 
> Pourquoi les gens ont peur si leur interlocuteurs s'exprime difficilement, pas comme tout un chacun ?



Parce que pour certaines personnes, la différence fait peur. 
L'essentiel est de pouvoir nous exprimer et nous comprendre entre personnes à l'écoute de l'autre. 

Et pourquoi ne pas laisser de côté les égoïstes, et nous tourner vers des gens plus intéressants ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Et pourquoi ne pas laisser de côté les égoïstes, et nous tourner vers des gens plus intéressants ?


Le Monde entier est égoïste, surtout nombriliste. 

Comment bien vivre, si on ne "survit" qu'à l'aide de ses autres, justement ?


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Le Monde entier est égoïste, surtout nombriliste.
> 
> Comment bien vivre, si on ne "survit" qu'à l'aide de ses autres, justement ?



En appréciant le plus possible chaque chose que l'on peut apprécier. 
Un dialogue agréable, ou un simple mot. Ou une simple image. 
Un rayon de soleil qui illumine un brin d'herbe ou une goutte de pluie qui le rafraîchit. 
Une musique, un son... Toute chose appréciable. 

Et pourquoi ne savourer tous les petits plaisirs dans l'instant présent, et espérer que demain nous en offrira au moins autant ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2020)

Je profite de l'instant T , demain est un autre jour 
Tu mange quoi ce soir ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juillet 2020)

Il faut se contenter du peu d’instants heureux. Le bonheur n’est qu’éphémère,
Il faut du bruit pour apprécier le silence 

Cependant est-ce normal d’avoir des humeurs autant changeante que le temps qu’il fait dehors ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2020)

@*WheelNelly *
Tu ne répond pas a la question suivante ?
C'est pourtant la règle de ce jeu


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juillet 2020)

Fleurs de courgettes farcies aux poulet/champignons et son riz basmati mais avant crevettes d’apéritif et son rhum


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2020)

@*WheelNelly *
Il faut répondre à la question et poser une autre question* *

C'est quoi des crevettes d'apéritifs ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juillet 2020)

Oups et que aimé vous prendre en apéro l’été


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2020)

Des olives 
Pourquoi boit on l'apéro ?


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @*WheelNelly *
> Tu ne répond pas a la question suivante ?
> C'est pourtant la règle de ce jeu



Oui, mais ça ne me semble pas bien grave. 

Je pense que Nelly n'a pas eu le temps de voir ton post pour y répondre. 




WheelNelly a dit:


> Il faut se contenter du peu d’instants heureux. Le bonheur n’est qu’éphémère,
> Il faut du bruit pour apprécier le silence
> 
> Cependant est-ce normal d’avoir des humeurs autant changeante que le temps qu’il fait dehors ?



Pourquoi pas ? 
Les humeurs sont faites pour changer. 
Alors pourquoi pas au même rythme que le temps qu'i' fait dehors ? 



Jura39 a dit:


> Des olives
> Pourquoi boit on l'apéro ?




On boit l'apéro parce qu'il est souvent plus facile de le boire que de la manger.  

Et pourquoi ne pas trinquer aux bons moments, petits ou grands, que peut nous offrir la vie ?....


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juillet 2020)

L’apéro se boit mais se mange aussi !

D’ailleurs quel goût sa a les olives ?


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> L’apéro se boit mais se mange aussi !
> 
> D’ailleurs quel goût sa a les olives ?



Les olives ont un goût un peu amer, légèrement acide.
Un goût  un peu fort, légèrement salé au naturel, mais non dénué d'une agréable onctuosité... 
On peut aussi leur trouver un goût d'exotisme, selon le lieu où on les déguste et les habitudes alimentaires de chacun... 

Et pourquoi ne pas savourer chaque olive en se laissant aller à de joyeuses divagations ?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juillet 2020)

Je vous demande parce que je n’aime pas ça.

D’ailleurs outre les olives à l’apéro vous appréciez comme mets ?


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Je vous demande parce que je n’aime pas ça.
> 
> D’ailleurs outre les olives à l’apéro vous appréciez comme mets ?



J'ai toujours apprécié les olives. 
Dès mes années d'enfance en Tunisie... 
Mais l'idéal pour parler d'olives est peut-être d'en parler non loin d'un olivier...  

J'apprécie une foule de mets...
Y-compris ceux qui conviennent aux apéritifs plus ou moins dînatoires, où l'on mange en effet par définition...  

Fromages, charcuteries... 
Ou crevettes... 
Ou petits fours salés... 
Ou saumon fumé en petits morceaux à piquer avec une petite pique en bois... 
Petits biscuits salés... 
Et plein d'autres choses... 

Et lorsque l'apéritif est vraiment dînatoire, pourquoi ne pas faire l'impasse sur un dîner traditionnel ?...


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2020)

« apéritif » désignait tout ce qui ouvrait l’appétit.
Alors nous gardons la tradition du repas 
Vous fumez ?


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> « apéritif » désignait tout ce qui ouvrait l’appétit.
> Alors nous gardons la tradition du repas
> Vous fumez ?



Je ne fume plus depuis plus de 20 ans, mais j'apprécie encore que mon saumon, lui, soit parfois fumé. 

Parmi vos différents repas, en est-il un qui serait votre préféré ?...


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2020)

Le repas ou je ne paye pas l'addition 
Bientôt les vacances  ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juillet 2020)

Je fumé puis coma (ou l’on a mis mes poumons à neuf). Depuis 2013 je re-fume.

Quel est votre plat préféré ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2020)

*@WheelNelly*
Il faut répondre à la dernière question posée
Donc celle de ce post


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le repas ou je ne paye pas l'addition



Choix interssant, pour tes repas !... 




Jura39 a dit:


> Bientôt les vacances  ?



Disons-le ainsi. 

Pour les vacances ou autre chose, des projets ?... 



Jura39 a dit:


> *@WheelNelly*
> Il faut répondre à la dernière question posée
> Donc celle de ce post



Pas grave, je réponds un peu à tout.  





WheelNelly a dit:


> Je fumé puis coma (ou l’on a mis mes poumons à neuf). Depuis 2013 je re-fume.
> 
> Quel est votre plat préféré ?




J'en aime tellement que je peinerais à choisir... 

Le homard grillé fait clairement partie de mes plats préférés...  


Votre site Web préféré ?...


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Choix interssant, pour tes repas !...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui un voyage pour les vacances 

C'est pas plus simple de ne poser qu'une question  ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juillet 2020)

Je n’ai jamais autant manipulé cet iPhone lorsque je mangé mes crevettes la galère ! 
Le homard c’est vrai que gratiné c’est un régal ! 
Forcément MacGé les personnes y sont tellement aimable compréhensive et pédagogue !

Mais pour vous être un bon pédagogue c’est quoi ?


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui un voyage pour les vacances
> 
> C'est pas plus simple de ne poser qu'une question  ?




Sans doute. 
Je pensais qu'il suffisait de répondre à la dernière contenue dans le post. 




WheelNelly a dit:


> Je n’ai jamais autant manipulé cet iPhone lorsque je mangé mes crevettes la galère !
> Le homard c’est vrai que gratiné c’est un régal !
> Forcément MacGé les personnes y sont tellement aimable compréhensive et pédagogue !
> 
> Mais pour vous être un bon pédagogue c’est quoi ?



MacG pour moi aussi.  

Un bon pédagogue est quelqu'un qui ne se contente pas de posséder des connaissances ou des compétences mais qui sait aussi les transmettre. 

Un bon pédagogue doit possèder et savoir utiliser de bonnes méthodes pédagogiques. 

Idéalement, le meilleur pédagogue saura adapter son approche à son public, en tenant compte des facilités et des difficultés de chaque pesonne en situation d'apprentissage (au sens le plus large). 


Ne pensez-vous pas que chacun a toujours quelque chose à apprendre, tout au long de sa vie ?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juillet 2020)

La vie n’est qu’une épreuve. Elles peuvent nous révéler ou nous condamner.

La vie vous a appris quoi ?


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> La vie n’est qu’une épreuve. Elles peuvent nous révéler ou nous condamner.
> 
> La vie vous a appris quoi ?



La vie m'a appris à aimer et à être aimé.
Elle m'a appris à souffrir, et parfois, hélas, à faire souffrir.
Mais la vie m'a surtout appris à lutter.

Tout ça comme je peux, à mon modeste niveau...

Mais je n'ai jamais pensé que les gens forts et courageux étaient ceux à qui tout réussissait, et qui donnaient l'impression de pouvoir réussir n'importe quoi, de pouvoir faire face à tout.

Les gens forts et courageux en ont bavé autant que les autres voire bien davantage.
Mais ils font face.
Ils surmontent tout, autant que possible, de leur mieux.

La vie m'a appris à faire face à chaque situation, de mon mieux, à apprendre de mes erreurs autant que possible.

La vie m'a appris à aimer les gens, et à aimer la vie elle-même.



Et la recherche des petits et grands bonheurs, ne pensez-vous pas que cela devrait toujours nous motiver ?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juillet 2020)

Je me lève tout les matins, pour ce petit instant de bonheur comme celui de voir Lola en forme...les enfants...

Pensez-vous qu’une vie de femme sans être Maman est supportable ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2020)

Oui
Faite vous de beaux rêves  ?


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Je me lève tout les matins, pour ce petit instant de bonheur comme celui de voir Lola en forme...les enfants...
> 
> Pensez-vous qu’une vie de femme sans être Maman est supportable ?







			
				Jura39 a dit:
			
		

> Oui.



(Ton sens de la concision est admirable.  

Je préparais une réponse un peu plus fournie... 
Je me permets de la poster quand même. ) 


Oui.


Une femme n'est pas toujours nécessairement une maman. 
Un homme n'est pas toujours nécessairement un papa. 

L'important est de donner de l'amour aux autres et d'en recevoir. 

Pourquoi pas -entre autres- avec les enfants des autres lorsque c'est possible. 
Avec son entourage. 
Avec d'autres personnes, y-compris à distance. 


Partager de l'affection avec des gens, n'est-ce pas l'une des choses les plus importantes de la vie ?

Je crois que si.  




Jura39 a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Faite vous de beaux rêves  ?




En ce moment, je n'ai vraiment pas à me plaindre.  
Mon humeur actuelle penche plutôt en faveur d'un (prudent) optimisme.  

Et la vôtre ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2020)

Je suis de bonne humeur ce matin  






Est ce que les pierres tombales sont garantie à vie ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Faite vous de beaux rêves ?


Je ne sais pas si je rêve.


Human-Fly a dit:


> Human-Fly a dit:
> 
> 
> > Partager de l'affection avec des gens, n'est-ce pas l'une des choses les plus importantes de la vie ?
> ...


J'ai toujours était reconnaissante envers autrui, maintenant il me faut apprendre à tenir le taureau par les cornes, avec le temps, je me suis rendu compte qu'il ne faut rien attendre des autres
L'affection que porte à mes proches, en l'occurence Maman, n'est qu'à sens unique. Le partage au jour d'aujourd'hui ne signifie plus grand chose


Jura39 a dit:


> Est ce que les pierres tombales sont garantie à vie ?


Je n'en sers rien pour tous vous dire.

D'ailleurs, comment souhaitez-vous finir vos jours ? crémation ou mise en bière ?


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juillet 2020)

En bière d'abbaye.

- brune ou blonde ?​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Juillet 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> - brune ou blonde ?


Pour tous vous dire, la bière ne me plaît pas.

Pour la gente féminine, vous êtes plutôt Brune ou Blonde ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2020)

Brune 

Si la connerie est humaine, l'intelligence est-elle animale ?


----------



## Nancylee (17 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Brune
> 
> Si la connerie est humaine, l'intelligence est-elle animale ?


Nous pouvons très bien être les deux  et puis, nous sommes toujours le con de quelqu'un.

Bonheur matériel / Bonheur immatériel lequel choisir ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Juillet 2020)

Nancylee a dit:


> Bonheur matériel / Bonheur immatériel lequel choisir ?


Tout dépend de comment on se place ?
Une personne valide peut allez voir un coucher de soleil, seule, alors qu'une personne, en vrai, situation de handicap a besoin : d'un fauteuil et d'un tiers. 
Le besoin immatériel ne peux pas se faire sans son besoin d'un matériel, ici le fauteuil roulant, et au bon vouloir du Tiers. Pour accéder à son tour, à du bonheur immatériel. 
Le Bonheur n'est pas accessible à tous !

Le Bonheur c'est quoi ?


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Tout dépend de comment on se place ?
> Une personne valide peut allez voir un coucher de soleil, seule, alors qu'une personne, en vrai, situation de handicap a besoin : d'un fauteuil et d'un tiers.
> Le besoin immatériel ne peux pas se faire sans son besoin d'un matériel, ici le fauteuil roulant, et au bon vouloir du Tiers. Pour accéder à son tour, à du bonheur immatériel.
> Le Bonheur n'est pas accessible à tous !
> ...



Vaste question... 

Au pire, il en va du bonheur comme des paradis selon Marcel Proust : 
" Les vrais paradis sont les paradis qu'on a perdus." 
Au mieux, le bonheur est au contraire à venir...
Et il se peut aussi qu'en fait, il soit déjà là.  

Le bonheur n'est sans doute pas de tout posséder, mais de posséder l'essentiel. 
Je penche en faveur des bonheurs immatériels. 
Tout en savourant aussi des "bonheurs" ou plaisirs matériels.  

Et ton point de vue, Nelly, est très intéressant.  
Pour accéder au bonheur assez immatériel de venir au Bar MacG, il faut bien du matériel comme un smartphone, une tablette ou un ordinateur...  
Pas toujours possible de dissocier le matériel de l'immatériel autant qu'on le voudrait... 

L'idée, avec le bonheur, est de ne pas le laisser filer ni passer à côté lorsqu'il devient accessible.  


Voyez-vous l'avenir plutôt avec optimisme ou plutôt avec pessimisme ?...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2020)

Optimisme

Un vampire peut il  se faire du mauvais sang ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Voyez-vous l'avenir plutôt avec optimisme ou plutôt avec pessimisme ?...


J'essaie le plus possible d'être optimiste, la météo m'y aide, elle est toujours mon baromètre. 
Lorsque quelque chose de négatif m'arrive, je m'essaie à en extraire le côté positif.



Jura39 a dit:


> Un vampire peut il se faire du mauvais sang ?


Tout dépends de la personne a qui, il a sucé le sang en dernier 

Croyez-vous aux vampires ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2020)

Non pas pour moi 

je repose donc ma question du  #31386

Un vampire peut il se faire du mauvais sang ?


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Optimisme
> 
> Un vampire peut il  se faire du mauvais sang ?



Sang doute... 
Un loup-garou peut-il jouer à la balle si celle-ci est en argent ?... 




WheelNelly a dit:


> J'essaie le plus possible d'être optimiste, la météo m'y aide, elle est toujours mon baromètre.
> Lorsque quelque chose de négatif m'arrive, je m'essaie à en extraire le côté positif.
> 
> La météo est-elle un indicateur d'humeur ?




Pour la plupart des gens, oui. 
Pour moi, non. 

Toutes choses étant égales par ailleurs, la plupart des gens préfèrent le beau temps. 
Pour ma part, je préfère avoir des raisons de me réjouir même par temps d'orage plutôt que d'être frappé par un malheur quand il fait beau. 

L'idéal étant peut-être de trouver des raisons de se réjouir quand il fait beau.  


Que vous évoque un orage ?...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Sang doute...
> Un loup-garou peut-il jouer à la balle si celle-ci est en argent ?...
> 
> 
> ...



Pour le loup garou , cela dépend de la balle 


Pour l'orage ,

Après la pluie , le beau temps


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pour le loup garou , cela dépend de la balle
> 
> 
> Pour l'orage ,
> ...


 

Très bien.  

Et la question pour la personne suivante ?...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Très bien.
> 
> Et la question pour la personne suivante ?...



Pourquoi existe-t-il des pots de mayonnaise et pas de pots de ketchup ?


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pourquoi existe-t-il des pots de mayonnaise et pas de pots de ketchup ?




La *mayonnaise* est une préparation européenne et ancienne.
On préfère peut-être pour cela la servir à la cuillère...

Le *ketchup* est d'une origine bien plus incertaine, mais sa popularisation à l'échelle mondiale est partie des Usa.
L'image du ketchup étant généralement perçue comme plus moderne que celle de la mayonnaise explique peut-être que l'on ne trouve pas ce condiment en pot...


Supposition gratuite, parce qu'en fait je n'en sais rien du tout !!!... 



Quelle est votre couleur préférée ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pourquoi existe-t-il des pots de mayonnaise et pas de pots de ketchup ?


Parce que la Mayo fait grossir, pas le Ketchup peut-être

Grillades pour vous ce week-end. Vous êtes plutôt porc ou agneau ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2020)

Pouvons nous avoir une question a la fois ? 
Nous devrions répondre moins rapidement afin de ne pas nous emmêler


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Parce que la Mayo fait grossir, pas le Ketchup peut-être
> 
> Grillades pour vous ce week-end. Vous êtes plutôt porc ou agneau ?




Plutôt les deux.
Légère préférence pour l'agneau malgré tout. 


Quelle est votre saison préférée ?


Jura39 a dit:


> Pouvons nous avoir une question a la fois ?
> Nous devrions répondre moins rapidement afin de ne pas nous emmêler




D'accord en ce qui me concerne. 
Elle était bien, ta question !  

Quelle est votre saison préférée ?...


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2020)

L'hiver 
J'adore la neige et le froid 

Etes vous skieurs ?


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'hiver
> J'adore la neige et le froid
> 
> Etes vous skieurs ?




N'ayant jamais réussi de miracles durant mes deux ou trois tentatives en ski (alpin et de fond), je me suis plutôt tourné vers la randonnée et en de rares occasions la luge. 


Êtes-vous généralement plutôt "du matin" ou "du soir"?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Etes vous skieurs ?



Oui. 
J'ai toujours était en vacances, l'été, à la montagne. Snowblades jusqu'en 2006



Human-Fly a dit:


> Êtes-vous généralement plutôt "du matin" ou "du soir"?...



Du soir (de 17h à 22h, après il faut m'allonger, mon dos). 
J'adOre l'apérO avec une clope.

Un Massif Alpin préféré ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2020)

Le Mont blanc 

Qu'aimez vous comme musique ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Qu'aimez vous comme musique ?



De Tout vraiment de tout. 
Du classique au piano ou guitare, au bon vieux rap, bien gras. Sans oublié les BO, le R'n'B Tout quoi !

Ecouter, tel ou tel, morceaux vous ramène t-il à un instant de votre vie ?


----------



## litobar71 (17 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Ecouter, tel ou tel, morceaux vous ramène t-il à un instant de votre vie ?


la Marseillaise me ramène à l'école primaire puisqu'il fallait en apprendre plusieurs paragraphes.  
je me sens jeune  lors de certains résultats européens/internationaux réalisés par nos sportifs français.


_que vous apporte comme sensation.s le toucher d'un revêtement en véritable imitation de faux simili cuir ?_


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juillet 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> la Marseillaise me ramène à l'école primaire puisqu'il fallait en apprendre plusieurs paragraphes.
> je me sens jeune  lors de certains résultats européens/internationaux réalisés par nos sportifs français.
> 
> 
> _que vous apporte comme sensation.s le toucher d'un revêtement en véritable imitation de faux simili cuir ?_





Tu fais bien de préciser que tu parles de revêtement(s) et non de vêtement(s). 


Je pense sans hésiter à des sièges dans des établissements publics. 
Certains sièges dans des bars ou brasseries, notamment, ainsi que certains restaurants à hamburgers. 

J'ai d'excellents souvenirs de ce genre à Los Angeles. 
Souvent, ces restaurants à hamburgers et tacos sont décorés avec des photos de stars de cinéma ou des affiches sur les murs...  

 Je ne parle donc pas de la formule "fast food" mais de restaurants proposant des préparation plus élaborées, avec possibilité de choisir la cuisson, de personnaliser la composition du hamburger avec supplément de bacon ou autre...
C'est servi en salle. 
Et la gamme de prix est évidemment plus élevée que dans un "fast food". 


Quels sont vos genres photographiques préférés ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2020)

J'adore prendre les chats qui dorment en photo  

Tu aime les animaux ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juillet 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> _que vous apporte comme sensation.s le toucher d'un revêtement en véritable imitation de faux simili cuir ?_


Là je pense au siège en cuir des voitures cabriolet, la sensation de me cramer les fesses 



Human-Fly a dit:


> Quels sont vos genres photographiques préférés ?


le ciel, les nuages, des arc en ciel, le soleil couchant



Jura39 a dit:


> Tu aime les animaux ?


Les chevaux, j'étais cavalière depuis le CE1

Avez-vous un sport que vous pratiquez, par passion ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2020)

Oui , la marche nordique 

profitez vous de la plage aujourd’hui ?


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2020)

Non ! Quelle idée !
Faut être complétement dérangé pour s'installer sur la plage arrière de la bagnole !

Pour les éloigner, soufflez-vous parfois sur les nuages ?


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2020)

loustic a dit:


> Non ! Quelle idée !
> Faut être complétement dérangé pour s'installer sur la plage arrière de la bagnole !
> 
> Pour les éloigner, soufflez-vous parfois sur les nuages ?




Très jeune enfant, il m'arrivait de croire que je possédais une sorte de pouvoir sur les nuages...
 Qu'en me concentrant  bien, je pouvais les faire bouger plus ou moins comme je le désirais...  
Et sans même souffler dessus !  

Vous arrive-t-il d'être -un peu ou beaucoup- dans les nuages ?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juillet 2020)

loustic a dit:


> Non ! Quelle idée !
> Faut être complétement dérangé pour s'installer sur la plage arrière de la bagnole !


Même par pour tirer un coup ? Ayant déjà les fesses chaudes !! 


loustic a dit:


> Pour les éloigner, soufflez-vous parfois sur les nuages ?


Parfois si je fait un voeu avant !

Votre cerveau as t-il des temps de repos, hormis au coucher du soir ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Votre cerveau as t-il des temps de repos, hormis au coucher du soir ?



Jamais , car la nuit il m'arrive d'écrire des notes 

Aimez vous bronzer ?


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Jamais , car la nuit il m'arrive d'écrire des notes
> 
> Aimez vous bronzer ?




Non. 
Rester des heures allongé sur le dos, puis recommencer allongé sur le ventre ne me procure, au mieux, qu'un ennui profond. 
De plus, je bronze fort mal et n'attire dans ces situations que des coups de soleil ou des brûlures au second degré. 
Le bronzage, je ne le vois donc pas autrement qu'avec de bonnes distances et pas mal de second degré, justement. 

Avez vous des projets de petits ou de grands voyages dans les mois à venir ?...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2020)

Oui , j'ai déjà les billets d'avion   

Ou aimeriez vous allez en hiver ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Avez vous des projets de petits ou de grands voyages dans les mois à venir ?...


J'avais snif snif !
Partir voir ma pote chez les kiwis


Jura39 a dit:


> Ou aimeriez vous allez en hiver ?


Pas loin, pas tard : canapé, Gewurtz devant cheminé

Préférez-vous iPhone ou iMac ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2020)

Macbook 

Au salon de la coiffure les chauves sont-ils rois ?


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Macbook
> 
> Au salon de la coiffure les chauves sont-ils rois ?



Je ne sais pas, mais j'ai déjà vu à Paris un salon de coiffure qui offrait un tarif à moitié prix pour les chauves. 


Quel est votre endroit préféré, ou quels sont vos endroits préférés, en France ou ailleurs ?...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2020)

J'aime trop d'endroits pour tous les citer.

Est ce qu'une mouette rieuse peut pleurer ?


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'aime trop d'endroits pour tous les citer.
> 
> Est ce qu'une mouette rieuse peut pleurer ?




Peut-être.
Elle doit alors le faire en silence, je pense.

Si je n'ai pas déjà posé la question... 
Quelle est votre couleur préférée ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2020)

Blouge  






Plutôt barbecue  cet été ?


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Blouge
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pas spécialement prévu à ce stade, mais pourquoi pas ?  


Les smyleys "sad" et "grrr" signifient-ils toujours qu'un post (ou son auteur) est désapprouvé, ou peuvent-ils au contraire exprimer une solidarité quant à ce qu'un post dénonce (par exemple un message choquant ou une actualité choquante, ou triste, inquiétante, déplaisante, etc... )?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Les smyleys "sad" et "grrr" signifient-ils toujours qu'un post (ou son auteur) est désapprouvé, ou peuvent-ils au contraire exprimer une solidarité quant à ce qu'un post dénonce (par exemple un message choquant ou une actualité choquante, ou triste, inquiétante, déplaisante, etc... )?...


Oui, je pense.

Où es-t-il possible de voir, tous, les membres qui sont modos, ainsi que leur domaine d'interaction ?


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Oui, je pense.
> 
> Où es-t-il possible de voir, tous, les membres qui sont modos, ainsi que leur domaine d'interaction ?




J'ai posé cette question en privé à un modo. 
Et il m'a répondu qu'il n'en savait pas plus que moi ! 
C'était indiqué de manière très claire dans l'ancienne interface vBulletin, mais ça n'apparaît plus du tout maintenant. 

Tu peux juste avoir la liste des membres "notables" selon deux critères : les plus "bavards" (nombre de posts), et les plus "appréciés" (nombre de points de réputation). C'est limité aux 20 premiers dans un cas comme dans l'autre. 
Et ça n'a rien à voir avec une liste des modérateurs et de leurs domaines d'attribution respectifs. 


Quel est votre loisir préféré (ou vos loisirs  préférés si plusieurs sont à égalité)?


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2020)

C'est de travailler à rien faire !

Cela vous fatigue-t-il de ne rien faire en travaillant ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Juillet 2020)

loustic a dit:


> Cela vous fatigue-t-il de ne rien faire en travaillant ?


Oh oui, j'ai l'impression de faire du surplace.

Arrivez-vous à penser ou faire deux ou trois choses, en même temps ?


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Oh oui, j'ai l'impression de faire du surplace.
> 
> Arrivez-vous à penser ou faire deux ou trois choses, en même temps ?



J'essaie souvent, mais je n'y arrive pas toujours... 


Préférez-vous la ville, la campagne, ou aimez-vous les deux à égalité ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juillet 2020)

La montagne et la campagne

Comment peut on aller en vacances aux quatre coins de la Terre si que la terre est ronde ?


----------



## peyret (21 Juillet 2020)

La terre est plate.... et carrée.... !!!  donc on peut aller dans les coins, non, mais !
...  


Qu'est ce qui vous fait dire que la terre est ronde ?


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2020)

peyret a dit:


> La terre est plate.... et carrée.... !!!  donc on peut aller dans les coins, non, mais !
> ...
> 
> 
> Qu'est ce qui vous fait dire que la terre est ronde ?




Je doute que toutes les photos prises depuis les satellites et autres engins spatiaux soient truquées... 




Quelle est -généralement- la période de la journée que vous préférez ?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Juillet 2020)

peyret a dit:


> Qu'est ce qui vous fait dire que la terre est ronde ?


Le plan de vol des avions !



Human-Fly a dit:


> Quelle est -généralement- la période de la journée que vous préférez ?...



13h30, petits à la sieste, parents devant infos = moi penard !

Prenez-vous encore un goûter ?


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Le plan de vol des avions !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pas systématiquement, mais j'avoue que ça m'arrive !... 

Aimez-vous la période des soldes ?


----------



## TomS74 (21 Juillet 2020)

Oui, mais je ne les attends pas forcément pour m'acheter les trucs dont j'ai besoin.

Où partez vous en vacances cet été ?


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2020)

TomS74 a dit:


> Oui, mais je ne les attends pas forcément pour m'acheter les trucs dont j'ai besoin.
> 
> Où partez vous en vacances cet été ?




Probablement Trouville.




Bloc de spoiler



Que diriez-vous de l'idée de relancer le principe des AES ? 



La question ci-dessus n'était sans doute pas posée au bon endroit, ni peut-être au bon moment.  
J'y reviendrai peut-être plus tard, autrement.  


Autre question :

Préférez-vous le café, le thé, aimez-vous les deux à égalité, ou n'aimez-vous ni l'un ni l'autre ?...


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2020)

Le plaisir c'est de les boire mélangés.

Est-ce mal vu de baver à table ?


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2020)

loustic a dit:


> Le plaisir c'est de les boire mélangés.
> 
> Est-ce mal vu de baver à table ?



Si tu es seul, pas forcément.  
Autrement... Ça dépend de l'ouverture d'esprit de la personne ou des personnes avec qui tu partages un repas...  


Aimez-vous l'ambiance des bords de Mer, y-compris par mauvais temps ou en plein hiver ?...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juillet 2020)

C'est sympa les bords de mer  

Allez vous changer votre voiture ?


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2020)

Évidemment, comme chaque fois qu'elle est un peu salie, en achetant la même, neuve.

Mais alors peut-on dire "changer" de voiture ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juillet 2020)

Oui , c'est pas la mème 

Roulez vous en voiture Française ?


----------



## TomS74 (21 Juillet 2020)

Moi non j'ai une allemande, ma femme oui en revanche.

Pourquoi les portes des magasins ouverts 24/7 ont des serrures ?


----------



## litobar71 (21 Juillet 2020)

pour fermer pendant les travaux !

_quel est vôtre année de prédilection du vingtième siècle ?_


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> pour fermer pendant les travaux !
> 
> _quel est vôtre année de prédilection du vingtième siècle ?_




1968, année de naissance d'un grand personnage historique injustement méconnu : moi !   

Quelle est votre année de prédilection du vingt-et-unième siècle ?...


----------



## TomS74 (21 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> 1968, année de naissance d'un grand personnage historique injustement méconnu : moi !
> 
> Quelle est votre année de prédilection du vingt-et-unième siècle ?...


2012 !

Saucisse ou merguez ?


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2020)

TomS74 a dit:


> 2012 !
> 
> Saucisse ou merguez ?



La merguez étant une saucisse... 
Je dirais saucisses, dont merguez ! 

Quelle est votre dessert préféré ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Juillet 2020)

2017.
Le boudin [emoji41]
Une vraie mousse au chocolat 

Ça vous arrive de dormir ?


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> 2017.
> Le boudin [emoji41]
> Une vraie mousse au chocolat
> 
> Ça vous arrive de dormir ?




Je dors peu et mal mais assez cependant pour rêver. De beaux rêves le plus souvent. 

Que faites-vous le plus souvent pour vous remonter le moral ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Juillet 2020)

Avant je partais aux States, aujourd’hui je vais sur MacGé. J’y ai découvert des personnes EXCEPTIONNELLES !

approximativement vous évacuer que combien d’heures de sommeil vous sont nécessaires ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Juillet 2020)

Entre 7 et 9h mais comme j'ai toujours du mal à dormir : je fais des mauvaises nuits de 9-10h


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Entre 7 et 9h mais comme j'ai toujours du mal à dormir : je fais des mauvaises nuits de 9-10h



Fort bien. 

Et la question pour la personne suivante ?...


----------



## TomS74 (21 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Fort bien.
> 
> Et la question pour la personne suivante ?...


Passée à la trappe...

Quel est votre film préféré ?


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2020)

TomS74 a dit:


> Passée à la trappe...
> 
> Quel est votre film préféré ?




Question extrêmement difficile...
Je dirais que le film "Immortel" d'Enki Bilal en fait partie.

Quelle est votre bande dessinée préférée ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Juillet 2020)

Il n'y en a qu'une et de loin : Astérix   

Quelle est la première chose que vous faites en sortant du lit ?

ps: désolé pour hier, j'étais endormi


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Il n'y en a qu'une et de loin : Astérix
> 
> Quelle est la première chose que vous faites en sortant du lit ?
> 
> ps: désolé pour hier, j'étais endormi



Tu nous parlais justement de ton sommeil...
Et tu étais tellement absorbé par ton sujet que tu t'es endormi avant de pouvoir finir ton post. 

La première chose que je fais en sortant de mon lit?...
Je prends un café pour ne pas me rendormir prématurément, moi !!!...   

Vous sentez-vous plutôt pessimiste ou plutôt optimiste en ce moment ?...


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2020)

Obtimiste 

Un ongle incarné qui meurt peut-il se réincarner ?


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Obtimiste
> 
> Un ongle incarné qui meurt peut-il se réincarner ?



Hélas... 
La réincarnation des ongles est un phénomène dont bien des gens peuvent témoigner, et pas seulement des Bouddhistes... 

Quelles sont les circonstances durant lesquelles vous écoutez le plus de musique ?


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2020)

Le soir quand il fait beau et chaud, vive la musique mystique du moustique mousquetaire

Que penser de l'intelligence du moustique ?


----------



## litobar71 (22 Juillet 2020)

attendons les réponses des membres entomologistes.

_est-il vraiment nécessaire d'avoir un avis sur tout ?_


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2020)

Non , il faut surtout avoir un avis  

Pile ou face ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Juillet 2020)

Face comme Face ID

Homme ou Femme ?


----------



## TomS74 (22 Juillet 2020)

Je suis un homme qui aime les femmes.

Face ou Touch ID ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2020)

Face ID 

Que deviendra internet dans 50 ans ?


----------



## TomS74 (22 Juillet 2020)

Interplanet

Que pensez vous de la série Shameless (les US) ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Juillet 2020)

L’unique façon de se nourrir et vivre

Avez-vous peur du futur ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2020)

Non au contraire 

Etes vous bien assuré  ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Juillet 2020)

Oh OUI je ne veux pas y penser je préfère vivre à l’instant T

Êtes-vous [emoji342] TV le soir ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2020)

Pas trop télévision 

Boite manuelle ou automatique ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Juillet 2020)

Je ne conduis plus mais l’automatique me semble pas mal 

Que pensez-vous de WheelNelly ?


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Je ne conduis plus mais l’automatique me semble pas mal
> 
> Que pensez-vous de WheelNelly ?




WheelNelly : Une nouvelle star de MacG, sans l'ombre du moindre doute. 

Détestez-vous la pluie ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Juillet 2020)

J’aime la pluie dans mon lit le cliquetis me berse.

Et les éclairs l’orage en avait vous peur ?


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> J’aime la pluie dans mon lit le cliquetis me berse.
> 
> Et les éclairs l’orage en avait vous peur ?




J'adore les éclairs et les orages !... 
Cela stimule toujours mon imagination...  

Préférez-vous généralement les journées d'été, ou les soirées et nuits d'été ?...


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2020)

Une bonne soirée d'été devant un barbecue

Pourquoi un joli gamin c'est un enfant et qu'un beau gosse c'est un adulte ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Juillet 2020)

Sa taille, un joli gamin finira beau gosse qui que ?

Comment on fait si on est bloqué sur quelqu’un ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2020)

Il faut demander de l'aide 

Pourquoi tous les noms de consoles de jeux sont féminins ?


----------



## loustic (23 Juillet 2020)

Parce que c'est un peu (trop) con !

Pourquoi les mots _liberté, égalité, fraternité_ sont féminins ?


----------



## TomS74 (23 Juillet 2020)

Parce que ce sont des choses sérieuses (pour paraphraser Roland McDan)

La Gameboy ou Le Gameboy ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Juillet 2020)

LA Gameboy parce que sans les femmes on ne peut pas jouer 

Je sais pas chanter, autre chose que du reggae !
Que pensez-vous de la fumette ?


----------



## TomS74 (24 Juillet 2020)

J'aimais bien ça, mais j'ai arrêté la clope y a 3 ans et j'évite la fumette pour éviter de reprendre gout à la clope. En même temps ça ne manque pas.

Les castors lapons sont ils hermaphrodites ?


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2020)

TomS74 a dit:


> J'aimais bien ça, mais j'ai arrêté la clope y a 3 ans et j'évite la fumette pour éviter de reprendre gout à la clope. En même temps ça ne manque pas.
> 
> Les castors lapons sont ils hermaphrodites ?




*Bien entendu ! Encore un résultat de cette maudite conspiration extra-terrestre !!!... *


Comment vivez-vous le port du masque obligatoire au moins dans tous les lieux publics clos ?


----------



## litobar71 (24 Juillet 2020)

mal, obligé de reluquer attentivement les silhouettes pour différencier les Camille des Lucienne. 
j'aimerais que les masques portent leur avatar comme chez MacGé. 

_êtes-vous dérangés par les insectes saisonniers ?_


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> mal, obligé de reluquer attentivement les silhouettes pour différencier les Camille des Lucienne.
> j'aimerais que les masques portent leur avatar comme chez MacGé.
> 
> _êtes-vous dérangés par les insectes saisonniers ?_



Oui. 
Je les trouve énervants pour la plupart. 
L'un des points noirs de l'été. 

Avez-vous déjà vu de la neige sur une plage ?


----------



## TomS74 (24 Juillet 2020)

Non jamais mais il me semble que c'est déjà arrivé à Nice.

Dans quel autre pays pourriez vous vivre ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Juillet 2020)

L'Amérique du Nord

la pie niche haut, l'oie niche bas mais où donc niche l'hibou ?


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> L'Amérique du Nord
> 
> la pie niche haut, l'oie niche bas mais où donc niche l'hibou ?



Je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de chercher sur le net....   
L'*hibou niche* ni haut ni bas. L'*hibou niche* pas. La pie *niche* haut, L'oie *niche* bas.




Est-il fréquent que vous passiez une nuit blanche ? (Volontairement ou non)


----------



## TomS74 (24 Juillet 2020)

Non, je déteste ça, mais j'en ai fait quelques unes.

Quel était votre premier ordinateur ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Juillet 2020)

Malheur, un pc Acer

Aimez-vous allez au restaurant ? Oui, quels mets affectionnez-vous ?


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2020)

TomS74 a dit:


> Non, je déteste ça, mais j'en ai fait quelques unes.
> 
> Quel était votre premier ordinateur ?



J'ai honte, mais c'était un PC Packard Bell, acheté vers fin 2000, je crois.
Une catastrophe...
Incompréhensible...

L'OS, Windows 98, de sinistre mémoire, à été réinstallé un nombre de fois incalculable...
Pendant la durée de la garantie, toutes les pièces principales ont été remplacées.
Disque dur interne, processeur, et même la carte mère...

Et après tour ça, il ne fonctionnait toujours pas... 


J'ai switché pour un iMac G4 20" en 2004. Je l'ai toujours ! 

L'année suivante, en 2005, je m'inscrivais sur MacG. 


Quand avez-vous fair l'acquisition de votre premier produit Apple ?


WheelNelly a dit:


> Malheur, un pc Acer
> 
> Aimez-vous allez au restaurant ? Oui, quels mets affectionnez-vous ?




J'ai toujours adoré aller au restaurant, dès ma toute petite enfance !... 
Et j'y étais très gourmet, très gourmand, et très sage, contrairement à la quasi-totalité des enfants de mon âge !... 

Le homard fait partie de mes plats préférés, mais il y en a tellement !...
Sans parler des desserts !... 
Au chocolat en particulier !... 


Aimez-vous les fleurs ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Quand avez-vous fair l'acquisition de votre premier produit Apple ?


Octobre 2017.
Au préalable, je m'étais inscrite sur MacGé, n'ayant, ici dans le coin, personne pour m'expliquer. Et aujourd'hui je suis fière de moi !


Human-Fly a dit:


> Aimez-vous les fleurs ?


J'apprécie le gestes d'offrir mais, après j'en fait quoi, ce n'est qu'éphémère ? 
Alors qu'un arbre, une plante ça dure.

Quel trait de caractère vous horripile chez quelqu'un ?


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Octobre 2017.
> Au préalable, je m'étais inscrite sur MacGé, n'ayant, ici dans le coin, personne pour m'expliquer. Et aujourd'hui je suis fière de moi !
> 
> J'apprécie le gestes d'offrir mais, après j'en fait quoi, ce n'est qu'éphémère ?
> ...




Tu as parfaitement raison d'être fière de toi.  

Et par ailleurs, je suis d'accord avec toi au sujet des fleurs. 
Elles peuvent être jolies, mais je ne m'intéresse qu'aux végétaux plus durables, comme les arbres. 



Un trait de caractère qui m'horripile chez les autres : l'habitude du mensonge sous toutes ses formes. 
Je n'apprécie que les personne sincères. 


Quelle qualité situez-vous parmi les plus importantes de toutes chez un homme ou une femme ?


----------



## loustic (24 Juillet 2020)

Nous sommes les fleurs des fleuristes
Nous sommes les fleurs des marchands
Les petites fleurs un peu tristes
De ne pas fleurir dans les champs. _E. Rostand_ 

La modestie

Quel est votre défaut visible ?


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2020)

loustic a dit:


> Nous sommes les fleurs des fleuristes
> Nous sommes les fleurs des marchands
> Les petites fleurs un peu tristes
> De ne pas fleurir dans les champs. _E. Rostand_
> ...




Un défaut ???... 
Je n'en ai aucun !!!... 

Je dirais une tendance à la nervosité, que je m'efforce de maîtriser. Avec succès dans la plupart des cas, je crois...
Mais parfois, hélas, ma nervosité refait surface, bien davantage que je le voudrais... 
Mais je ne suis pas physiquement violent, c'est déjà ça. 


Avez-vous l'impression que vous vivez en ce moment une période de votre vie plutôt "classique" par rapport à d'habitude, ou plutôt une période "charnière" (de façon négative ou positive)?


----------



## TomS74 (24 Juillet 2020)

Classique je dirais.

Quel était votre premier ibidule (ou produit Apple en général) ?


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2020)

TomS74 a dit:


> Classique je dirais.
> 
> Quel était votre premier ibidule (ou produit Apple en général) ?




Mon iMac G4 20"  de 2004. 
Je l'ai toujours et il fonctionne toujours !  

Mais qu'est-ce que vous faites là à lire mes bêtises au lieu de faire quelque chose de plus intelligent ???...


----------



## iV@l (24 Juillet 2020)

En ce moment je m'amuse à développer une app de Rappels sur iOS (simplement pour apprendre) ! Sauf que je me suis dit "tiens, et si j'allais faire un tour sur le forum", puis "ah ce sujet est intéressant", "oh celui-là aussi" ... Bref, je suis là !

Vous vous considérez comme étant addict à votre téléphone, ou au contraire, vous arrivez très bien à vous en détacher ?


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2020)

iV@l a dit:


> En ce moment je m'amuse à développer une app de Rappels sur iOS (simplement pour apprendre) ! Sauf que je me suis dit "tiens, et si j'allais faire un tour sur le forum", puis "ah ce sujet est intéressant", "oh celui-là aussi" ... Bref, je suis là !
> 
> Vous vous considérez comme étant addict à votre téléphone, ou au contraire, vous arrivez très bien à vous en détacher ?




Addict à 100%... 
Et pour l'instant, je n'ai même pas envie de remédier au problème !... 


Et du coup...
Uyilisez-vous davantage votre ordinateur ou votre smartphone ?... (Tous types d'usages confondus)


----------



## TomS74 (24 Juillet 2020)

Ca dépend des moments. Mon MacBook Pro n'a qu'une semaine, je suis à fond dessus, mais sinon j'utilisais plus souvent mon iPad Pro que mon iMac et mon iPhone que mon iPad.

Pensez vous pouvoir remplacer votre ordinateur par une tablette ?


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2020)

TomS74 a dit:


> Ca dépend des moments. Mon MacBook Pro n'a qu'une semaine, je suis à fond dessus, mais sinon j'utilisais plus souvent mon iPad Pro que mon iMac et mon iPhone que mon iPad.
> 
> Pensez vous pouvoir remplacer votre ordinateur par une tablette ?




Pas moi, non.
Je suis trop attaché à l'ergonomie et au confort visuel de mon iMac 27".
En particulier pour le post-traitement de mes photos, mais pas uniquement.


Quel est votre plus grande passion, ou éventuellement vos plus grandes passions en dehors de votre intérêt pour l'informatique (au sens le plus large)?


----------



## TomS74 (24 Juillet 2020)

Comme tu peux le voir sur mon image, la DH. C'est plus qu'une passion, c'est une religion XD

(PS : en fait ça fait un moment que je suis inscrit mais je ne postais pas, je dirais depuis 2010 quand j'ai eu mon premier Mac).

A quoi servent les étiquettes que l'on laisse, par effet de mode maintenant, sur les casquettes ?


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2020)

TomS74 a dit:


> Comme tu peux le voir sur mon image, la DH. C'est plus qu'une passion, c'est une religion XD
> 
> (PS : en fait ça fait un moment que je suis inscrit mais je ne postais pas, je dirais depuis 2010 quand j'ai eu mon premier Mac).
> 
> A quoi servent les étiquettes que l'on laisse, par effet de mode maintenant, sur les casquettes ?




Je 


TomS74 a dit:


> Comme tu peux le voir sur mon image, la DH. C'est plus qu'une passion, c'est une religion XD
> 
> (PS : en fait ça fait un moment que je suis inscrit mais je ne postais pas, je dirais depuis 2010 quand j'ai eu mon premier Mac).
> 
> A quoi servent les étiquettes que l'on laisse, par effet de mode maintenant, sur les casquettes ?




Je me suis trompé et j'ai édité mon post.  
Je pensais ce que je disais mais je destinais ce message à  *iV@l* . 
Je trouve que c'est effectivement bien de repartir son temps entre les forums techniques et les forums non-techniques ici.  
C'est ce qui permet d'apprécier tout ce qu'il y a à apprécier ici. En particulier pour les nouveaux.  

Je n'ai pas la moindre idée de l'utilité de ces étiquettes, souvent brillantes au mauvais sens du terme, que l'on voit sur certaines casquettes... 
De mon point de vue, c'est un bidule clinquant à la limite du mauvais goût, mais je ne connais sans doute pas assez bien cette fameuse mode...  

Choisissez-vous vos vêtements essentiellement avec une approche fonctionnelle (confort, solidité, poches), ou le "style" est-il prioriyaire?...
Ou recherchez-vous un équilibre entre les deux?...


----------



## TomS74 (24 Juillet 2020)

Le style.

(PS : en fait au départ elle sert à attraper ta casquette avec les doigts à cet endroit pour éviter de la salir si tu as les mains sales, ingénieux non ?)

Savez vous combien de temps ont été supportés les Macs Power PC lors du passage aux CPU intel ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Juillet 2020)

iV@l a dit:


> Vous vous considérez comme étant addict à votre téléphone, ou au contraire, vous arrivez très bien à vous en détacher ?


Avant l'achat de mon premier iPhone, le téléphone ça sert à rien pour moi (difficultés à parler). 
Puis achat d'un Mac 2017, et 9mois j'accouche de l'iPhone (ma cadette !). Suis parti avec aux States avec, dans la foulée. De la bombe !


Human-Fly a dit:


> Uyilisez-vous davantage votre ordinateur ou votre smartphone ?... (Tous types d'usages confondus)


La machine la plus grosse


TomS74 a dit:


> Pensez vous pouvoir remplacer votre ordinateur par une tablette ?


La portée de mes mouvement dans le poignet m'empêche d'utiliser l'iPad.


Human-Fly a dit:


> Choisissez-vous vos vêtements essentiellement avec une approche fonctionnelle (confort, solidité, poches), ou le "style" est-il prioriyaire?...


S'il m'est possible d'allier beau avec pratique, je prend. 
Aucun style, le côté pratique prime

Est-ce que la communauté voudrais des renseignements sur mon état physique, ainsi lors de vos PRODIGIEUX conseils, vous seriez à quoi vous en tenir ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2020)

N'étant pas la communauté , je ne peux répondre  !

Que mangez vous ce soir ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Que mangez vous ce soir ?


Au resto, et la communauté vous en faites parti !

Blonde, brune la bière ? plate ou gazeuse l'eau ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Au resto, et la communauté vous en faites parti


C'est quoi la question ?


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est quoi la question ?




La question, c'est de savoir si on t'attend ou si je réponds à ta place.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Blonde, brune la bière ? plate ou gazeuse l'eau ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> La question, c'est de savoir si on t'attend ou si je réponds à ta place.


Je te laisse volontier répondre


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je te laisse volontier répondre




OK. 

Merci. 





WheelNelly a dit:


> Avant l'achat de mon premier iPhone, le téléphone ça sert à rien pour moi (difficultés à parler).
> Puis achat d'un Mac 2017, et 9mois j'accouche de l'iPhone (ma cadette !). Suis parti avec aux States avec, dans la foulée. De la bombe !
> 
> La machine la plus grosse
> ...



100% de ton avis pour les vêtements ! 



Concernant ton état physique, je conseille à tout le monde ici de faire ce que j'ai fait avant de t'adresser la parole: lire ton profil public :

En particulier *cette page*, et bien entendu *celle-ci.*

C'est très intéressant, ça permet de découvrir un peu ce que tu vis, et ça peut éviter certaines gaffes.
Même si des maladresses sont hélas toujours possibles.
Et je considère que mieux on connaît la situation d'une personne et mieux on peut l'aider.
En informatique ou dans n'importe quel domaine.

Après tu peux apporter d'autres précisions quand tu le souhaites, évidemment.


Oui, je sais, je suis en retard de quelques posts... 

Mais je n'étais pas disponible au bon moment. 






WheelNelly a dit:


> Au resto, et la communauté vous en faites parti !
> 
> Blonde, brune la bière ? plate ou gazeuse l'eau ?




Voilà qui me donne envie de me remettre à la bière (sans alcool).

Une bière blonde si on est avec une fille blonde et une bière brune si on est avec une fille brune, ça peut être une bonne idée, ou c'est complètement idiot?... 

Pour l'eau, j'alterne les deux.

Avec une préférence marquée pour l'eau gazeuse pour toutes les occasions un peu festives.
L'eau plate bien fraîche désaltère peut-être encore mieux que l'eau gazeuse.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2020)

J'adore les brunes 

Tu fais quoi demain ?


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'adore les brunes
> 
> Tu fais quoi demain ?



Tu parles des filles, des bières, ou des deux ?...  


Comme j'ai passé une nuit blanche la nuit dernière, je vais commencer par bien me reposer... 

Après, peut-être un peu de photo ou de post-traitement... 

Et puis j'ai une session à conclure sur ce même forum, *ici*.  
Ce soir, à 20h, je rappellerai sans doute qu'il ne reste que 24h aux éventuels derniers participants...


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2020)

[@ *Human-Fly*
- En étant à l'eau minérale, tu passes logiquement des nuits blanches.]​


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2020)

Je parle des deux 

Part tu en vacances?


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> [@ *Human-Fly*
> - En étant à l'eau minérale, tu passes logiquement des nuits blanches.]​




Le café noir en est sans doute plus responsable...
Mais c'était une nuit blanche choisie et non subie. 
J'ai suffisamment l'expérience des deux pour bien faire la différence. 





Jura39 a dit:


> Je parle des deux
> 
> Part tu en vacances?




Trouville, probablement... 
Une ville que j'adore...


Vous sentez-vous plus attirés par les mots, par les images, ou les deux à égalité ?...

(Pour l'une des personnes ayant récemment posté, je sais. 
Pour les autres, c'est moins évident. )


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2020)

J'adore Trouville et Deauville 

j'aime les mots et par les beaux tableaux .

Tu aime les planches ?


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'adore Trouville et Deauville
> 
> j'aime les mots et par les beaux tableaux .
> 
> Tu aime les planches ?




J'adore les planches de Trouville et de Deauville ! 

J'aime déjà moins les planches de cercueils... 

Tout dépend des planches dont il est question et de l'usage qu'on leur assigne !...  


De ton côté, un petit séjour agréable en vue quelque part ?...


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2020)

Oui un séjour de quelques semaines au soleil 

Tu aime Etretat ?


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui un séjour de quelques semaines au soleil
> 
> Tu aime Etretat ?




J'adore Étretat et ses magnifiques falaises, oui...
L'un des plus beaux paysages que je connaisse, au moins à l'échelle de la France metropolitaine. 

Une question que je me suis posée en lisant l'un de tes posts... 
Parles-tu italien ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2020)

Dipende dal mio umore del giorno   


J’aime les belles Italiennes, et toi ?


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Dipende dal mio umore del giorno
> 
> 
> J’aime les belles Italiennes, et toi ?



Je ne les déteste pas...  

Je suis sans doute loin de connaître le Jura aussi bien que toi... 
Quel endroit me conseillerais-tu si je devais y retourner pour y passer une semaine ou deux ?...


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2020)

Je te conseil la region des Lacs 

Tu aime la region du Jura ?


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je te conseil la region des Lacs
> 
> Tu aime la region du Jura ?




J'adore !  

En particulier le petit village d'Andelot en Montagne où j'ai d'excellents souvenirs. J'y suis allé avec mes parents entre la fin des années 70 et le milieu des années 80.
Mais je garde aussi d'excellents souvenir de la forêt de la Joux, de Saint-Claude, des Rousses (ou je préférais la luge au ski) et de Dole, évidemment. 
Et ce n'est pas loin de la Suisse, où j'ai aussi d'excellents souvenirs (région francophone uniquement). 


En Suisse, connais-tu la région italophone et la région alémanique, ou seulement la région francophone ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2020)

Je connais toutes les régions de Suisse 

Aimerais tu vivre et travailler en Suisse ?


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2020)

Oui s'il est impossible de faire autrement.

Avez-vous de l'argent à placer en suisse (pas en Suisse) ?


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2020)

loustic a dit:


> Oui s'il est impossible de faire autrement.
> 
> Avez-vous de l'argent à placer en suisse (pas en Suisse) ?




Le peu d'argent que j'ai est placé "normalement". 
Je ne suis pas assez riche pour avoir la tentation de dissimuler de l'argent, d'échapper au fisc, ou de penser à des idées d'évasion fiscale ou même seulement d'optimisation fiscale, comme on dit quand on se contente de contourner la loi sans l'enfreindre vraiment. 


L'argent peut-il faire le bonheur ou y contribuer, ou pas du tout ?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Juillet 2020)

Il y contribue, sans plus.

Le matin, au bout de combien de temps êtes-vous d'attaque ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Juillet 2020)

Au bout de 3-4h   

Bière et/ou vin avec le repas de ce midi ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2020)

De l'eau avec mon repas

Gagnez vous bien votre vie ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Bière et/ou vin avec le repas de ce midi ?


de l'eau le midi, l'alcool le soir 


Jura39 a dit:


> Gagnez vous bien votre vie ?


Non

Aimez-vous les chevaux ?


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> de l'eau le midi, l'alcool le soir
> 
> Non
> 
> Aimez-vous les chevaux ?




Clairement des animaux magnifiques. 
Même si je n'ai jamais été cavalier. 



Aimez-vous la bande dessinée, et si oui quelles sont -en gros- vos styles de BSs préférés ?


----------



## litobar71 (25 Juillet 2020)

OUI, sans hésiter _*Pim Pam Poum*_







_portez-vous une tocante ? _


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> OUI, sans hésiter _*Pim Pam Poum*_
> Voir la pièce jointe 183967
> 
> 
> ...




Oui, toujours, depuis mon enfance. 
Et les smartphones et autres n'y changeront rien. 


Jouez-vous aux Échecs ?


----------



## litobar71 (25 Juillet 2020)

OUI sur lichess, pas de partie mais "trouvez le meilleur coup" en training
sinon des parties en "vrai" avec les amis

_jouez vous au backgammon ?_


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> OUI sur lichess, pas de partie mais "trouvez le meilleur coup" en training
> sinon des parties en "vrai" avec les amis
> 
> _jouez vous au backgammon ?_



Non. 
Mais je jouerais bien avec toi aux Échecs un jour, par ailleurs.  
Enfin... Je jouerais bien avec toi... Ou plus exactement contre toi, en l'occurrence !... 

 


Avez-vous vécu à un moment de votre vie dans un autre pays que la France ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Aimez-vous la bande dessinée, et si oui quelles sont -en gros- vos styles de BSs préférés ?


Juste Jill Bioskop 


litobar71 a dit:


> _portez-vous une tocante ? _


Je ne peut pas, j'ai besoin de poignet libre et le gauche s'enroule


Human-Fly a dit:


> Jouez-vous aux Échecs ?


Non mais ma cadette concourait, étant ados !

L'anonymat permet-elle, pour vous, de faire évoluer l'imagination ?


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Juste Jill Bioskop
> 
> Je ne peut pas, j'ai besoin de poignet libre et le gauche s'enroule
> 
> ...




Passionnante question...
Sans hésiter je réponds un grand "oui", mais le sujet mériterait un bien plus long développement que ce que permet ce jeu... 


Que pensez-vous des relations engagées sur Internet par rapport à celles engagées IRL ?

( Même problème que pour la question précédente... On pourrait passer au moins des heures là-dessus...
Répondez comme vous pouvez. )


----------



## litobar71 (25 Juillet 2020)

IRL ? qu'est-ce donc que ce machin, précise.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2020)

In Real Life.


----------



## litobar71 (25 Juillet 2020)

_merci Ouroboros, il est vrai qu'il reste encore quelques pans en anglais sur la nouvelle mouture du forum "Smarties" !_


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> IRL ? qu'est-ce donc que ce machin, précise.



Je reformule :

" Que pensez-vous vous des relations engagées sur Internet par rapport aux relations engagées In Real Life? "

( In Real Life: "Dans la vraie vie", soit en dehors d'Internet. En supposant qu'Internet ne soit pas une partie de la vraie vie, ce qui reste à démontrer).

(PS: dans ma question, il n'y a pas de distinction entre les relations engagées sur Internet et qui restent sur le net, et les relations engagées sur le net mais se trouvant prolongées par des rencontres IRL.
C'est une distinction que vous pouvez faire si vous le souhaitez.)


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2020)

@ *litobar*
- ne pas confondre In Real Life avec : en Isolant Rigide Lisse (comme des esprits mal placés seraient inclins à le supputer en des temps qui se courent à couvert)​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Juillet 2020)

Avez-vous besoin d'une personne, sexe opposé ou non, pour vivre votre vie ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2020)

Pour faire des enfants , c'est mieux 

Aimez vous la soupe ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Juillet 2020)

La soupe d'enfant non.
La soupe de légume j'aimais plutôt bien quand j'étais gamin. Mais cela fait une éternité que je n'ai pas mangé de soupe 

Vous arrive-t-il de vous coucher par terre le soir et d'observer le ciel dégagé et ces étoiles ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2020)

Non jamais , j'ai déjà souvent la tête dans les nuages 

Etes vous gourmand de sucre ?


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> La soupe d'enfant non.
> La soupe de légume j'aimais plutôt bien quand j'étais gamin. Mais cela fait une éternité que je n'ai pas mangé de soupe
> 
> Vous arrive-t-il de vous coucher par terre le soir et d'observer le ciel dégagé et ces étoiles ?




Voilà bien longtemps que je n'ai pas passé une nuit à la belle étoile, mais te lire m'en donne la nostalgie ! 


D'une manière générale, aimez-vous l'imprévu ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Il y contribue, sans plus.
> 
> Le matin, au bout de combien de temps êtes-vous d'attaque ?


Je suis de suite en forme

Tu mange le matin?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu mage le matin?


Je suppose que c'est manger ?
Oui mais vite fait car c'est mon aide qui me donne la becquet et c'est saoulant.

Etes-vous impatient d'être au mois d'Août, en congés ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2020)

Oui plus que quelques jours de travail 

Soleil au mois d'Aout ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Juillet 2020)

Je l'espère, pour toi et tous 

Etes-vous famille, par là j'entends les grandes tablées


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2020)

Une dizaine 

Donnez vous a des associations  ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Juillet 2020)

Oui, exclusivement à BA.

Aimez-vous le Slam de Grand Corps Malade ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2020)

Pas trop mon style 

Aimez vous le calme le matin ?


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2020)

Oui. Pas d'ordi, pas de forum ! Ouf !

Que faire pour retrouver les clefs que l'on a perdues ?


----------



## litobar71 (27 Juillet 2020)

je prie Saint Antoine et si elles ne sont qu'égarées alors bingo les revoilà !

_préférez-vous une coupure d'électricité de nuit ou de jour ?_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juillet 2020)

De nuit. Ou tôt le matin 1h, 2h.

Quel est votre style de voiture ?


----------



## litobar71 (27 Juillet 2020)

berline 407 tilleul (bien obligé!)

_trouvez-vous votre ventilateur assez efficient ?_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juillet 2020)

pour chopper un bon torticolis

Essence ou Diesel ?


----------



## litobar71 (27 Juillet 2020)

éolien & solaire

_eau de source ou eau de pluie ?_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juillet 2020)

Eau de source "gazeuse"

Aviez-vous monté tunning votre caisse, étant plus jeune ?


----------



## litobar71 (27 Juillet 2020)

OUI, peinture polyuréthane couleur caisse sur les pare-chocs et au dos des rétros.

_WheelNelly__ et toi as-tu fait tuner ta 2-roues ?_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juillet 2020)

J'ai mis des flasques aux couleurs de l'American'Flag, 

Sinon quant à l'éducation de vos enfants, Pour ou Contre la fessée ?


----------



## litobar71 (27 Juillet 2020)

pour les enfants je n'ai pas d'opinion publique, pour les adultes je réponds OUI. 

_debout (ou assis) à regarder un long moment le ciel avez-vous une espèce de vertige ?_


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2020)

Non , mais un mal au cou 

Votre style de montre ?


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2020)

Pas de montre, il suffit de montrer du doigt comme un cadran solaire.

Accepterez-vous le poste de chef de son cabinet lorsque loustic sera nommé ministre de la Connerie ?


----------



## litobar71 (27 Juillet 2020)

ministre oh que non mais sous-secrétaire d'état OUI !

_Jura du Haut 39 peut-il continuer à massacrer le jeu des cinq (5) lettres ?_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juillet 2020)

Je ne pense pas être à la hauteur.

Que penseriez-vous d'une femme Présidente de la République ?


----------



## litobar71 (27 Juillet 2020)

si elle est en Aubade 'pourquoi pas' dirait feu J-B Charcot. 

_faut-il vraiment une marque à la con pour les sous-vêtements ?_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juillet 2020)

les marques de lingerie c'est comme les équipes de foot. Il y en a qui assure le maintien, alors que d'autres foute le brin.

Pourquoi les hommes sont-ils si friand de lingerie fine ? Ne faudrait-il pas plutôt qu'ils se creusent les méninges, qu'ils soit inventifs ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non , mais un mal au cou
> 
> Votre style de montre ?




Fonctionnelle avant tout, comme pour le choix de mes vêtements.
La montre doit être pratique, solide, au moins étanche à 100 mètres, et l'heure doit être indiquée de façon visible.
Un dateur pratiquement indispensable.
La gamme varie en fonction de mes moyens du moment.





(Mince, j'ai rencontré un énorme problème d'affichage...
Plein de posts sont apparus trop tard, alors que j'avais pourtant actualisé la page avant de poster...
J'édite dès que possible. )


[Edit] 




WheelNelly a dit:


> les marques de lingerie c'est comme les équipes de foot. Il y en a qui assure le maintien, alors que d'autres foute le brin.
> 
> Pourquoi les hommes sont-ils si friand de lingerie fine ? Ne faudrait-il pas plutôt qu'ils se creusent les méninges, qu'ils soit inventifs ?




Je n'ai jamais considéré la lingerie fine comme indispensable.
Ce sont juste des accessoires plaisants. Et une possible source de jeux pour un homme comme pour une femme.
Ok peut, fort heureusement, s'en passer.


Pas forcément de rapport avec la lingerie fine... 
Craignez-vous fortes chaleurs (vagues de chaleur ou canicules)?


[/Edit]


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2020)

Je doute d'une canicule 

une montre étanche a 100 Metres , dans quel but ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je doute d'une canicule
> 
> une montre étanche a 100 Metres , dans quel but ?




C'est quasiment le minimum pour une étanchéité correcte, je crois.  
Les montres avec étanchéités à 25, 30, ou 50 mètres ne tiennent pas toujours leurs promesses, et sont parfois même déconseillées pour simplement  nager avec sa montre, par exemple. 
Et sauf erreur de ma part, pour de la vraie plongée avec bouteilles, il faut justement davantage que 100 mètres. 
Et puis je préfère toujours "risquer" d'être trop prévoyant plutôt que pas assez.  


Aimez-vous les mangas (BDs ou animés)?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Aimez-vous la bande dessinée, et si oui quelles sont -en gros- vos styles de BSs préférés ?


Déjà posé.

Plutôt Rouge, Rosé ou Blanc ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2020)

Aucun des trois 

Boire de l'alcool tous les jours est il mauvais pour la santé ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juillet 2020)

Sûrement, mais on s'en fou. On a qu'une vie.

Préférez-vous, vous morfondre, vous complaire de votre état ou prendre le taureau par les cornes, profiter de l'instant ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Sûrement, mais on s'en fou. On a qu'une vie.
> 
> Préférez-vous, vous morfondre, vous complaire de votre état ou prendre le taureau par les cornes, profiter de l'instant ?




Toujours la deuxième option quand c'est possible, sans hésiter !... 
Je suis plus que jamais dans cette logique en ce moment.  



Aimez-vous les vêtements en lin ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2020)

Oui , je porte du lin l'été 

Caleçon ou slip  ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juillet 2020)

String non j’deconne assise avec un fil dans le cul [emoji23]

Bermuda ou boxer de bain ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2020)

Maillot de bain 

Mer ou piscine ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juillet 2020)

Piscine au moins je peux m’assoir sur le bord

Crème solaire ou nada ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Piscine au moins je peux m’assoir sur le bord
> 
> Crème solaire ou nada ?




Crème solaire écran total, sinon c'est le barbecue, avec moi... 



Lunettes de soleil, casquette, les deux, ou ni l'un ni l'autre ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2020)

Aucun des deux ,

Mer ou montagne ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juillet 2020)

Montage ça nous gagne 

Films ou séries ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Montage ça nous gagne
> 
> Films ou séries ?




Les deux sans hésiter !... 
Il y a d'excellentes choses dans les deux catégories.   


Maque chirurgical, FFP2, alternatif, autre, ou pas de masque du tout quand vous sortez de chez vous ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juillet 2020)

Je ne sors qu’au resto le vendredi soir muni d’un masque en tissu 

Pourquoi les mecs se font des idées sur la conversation écrite d’une fille et lorsqu’il la voit en vrai se ravise ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Je ne sors qu’au resto le vendredi soir muni d’un masque en tissu
> 
> Pourquoi les mecs se font des idées sur la conversation écrite d’une fille et lorsqu’il la voit en vrai se ravise ?




C'est à ces mecs qu'il faudrait le demander. 
Je n'ai jamais rencontré ce problème. 



Pourquoi ne pas mépriser les gens aveuglés par leurs préjugés ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juillet 2020)

La France entiere est fait de préjugés.

Je méprise, non j’ignore les valides 

C’est dû à quoi un préjugé ? L’éducation ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> La France entiere est fait de préjugés.
> 
> Je méprise, non j’ignore les valides
> 
> C’est dû à quoi un préjugé ? L’éducation ?




Les préjugés sont le résultat d'une expérience de la vie. 
L'éducation en fait partie 
L'influence de l'entourage aussi, au sens large. Camarades de classe, collègues, amis, etc... 
L'ignorance renforce toujours les préjugés, ou même en constitue l'essence-même. 

Les médias aussi peuvent largement infléchir les préjugés. De façon positive ou négative selon les cas. 




La musique adoucit-elle les mœurs ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juillet 2020)

Je pense

Vous aimez le classique, un exemple ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Je pense
> 
> Vous aimez le classique, un exemple ?




Chopin. Schubert.
Mozart. Beethoven. 
Albinoni. Vivaldi. 
Mais aussi Bruckner et Wagner. 

Entre autres... 

Mais j'écoute beaucoup moins de musique classique qu'à une certaine époque. 



Appréciez-vous généralement mieux la musique (classique ou autre) seul(e) ou en compagnie d'au moins une autre personne, ou dans les deux situations à égalité ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2020)

Seul 

êtes vous croyant ?


----------



## litobar71 (27 Juillet 2020)

NON, mais parfois je m'adresse au "Dieu" pour augmenter la puissance de certains mes souhaits, je m'dis que cela ne peut pas faire de mal.

_votre position de lecture favorite avec un livre standard de 21x15 cm ?_


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> NON, mais parfois je m'adresse au "Dieu" pour augmenter la puissance de certains mes souhaits, je m'dis que cela ne peut pas faire de mal.
> 
> _votre position de lecture favorite avec un livre standard de 21x15 cm ?_




En général, assis pour le commencer... 
Plutôt allongé au bout de quelques heures si je lis sur un temps assez long... 

Mais il n'y a pas forcément de règles. 





Quelles sont généralement vos sorties préférées ?


----------



## D34 Angel (27 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Quelles sont généralement vos sorties préférées ?


Certainement pas les sorties de route


Croyez-vous à la vie après la mort ?


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Juillet 2020)

D34 Angel a dit:


> Certainement pas les sorties de route
> 
> 
> Croyez-vous à la vie après la mort ?




Non. 


Croyez-vous au Destin ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juillet 2020)

D34 Angel a dit:


> Croyez-vous à la vie après la mort ?



Non, j'espère faire dodo et ne plus avoir ce wheelchair !


Human-Fly a dit:


> Croyez-vous au Destin ?



Non plus, sinon ça voudrait dire que je l'ai mérité cette vie. Je commençais tout juste à déployer mes ailes.

Plutôt froid ou plutôt chaud ?


----------



## D34 Angel (28 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Plutôt froid ou plutôt chaud ?


Ni l'un ni l'autre. Mais, surtout, éviter les chocs thermiques.


Plutôt sucré ou plutôt salé ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juillet 2020)

A vrai dire plusieurs choses rentre en ligne de compte, mes envies, humeurs de l'instant et l'heure

Plutôt eau fraîche (glaçons inclut) ou tempérée ?


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Non, j'espère faire dodo et ne plus avoir ce wheelchair !
> 
> 
> Non plus, sinon ça voudrait dire que je l'ai mérité cette vie. Je commençais tout juste à déployer mes ailes.



Je ne crois pas au Destin moi non plus.




WheelNelly a dit:


> A vrai dire plusieurs choses rentre en ligne de compte, mes envies, humeurs de l'instant et l'heure
> 
> Plutôt eau fraîche (glaçons inclut) ou tempérée ?




Eau fraîche, pour moi.   



Quel est votre fruit préféré ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2020)

L' Orange , pour son jus le matin 

Etes vous bricoleurs  ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Etes vous bricoleurs ?


Avant oui, aujourd'hui pourquoi remettre au lendemain, quelque chose qu'un tiers, pourra vous faire le Surlendemain 

A moins que vous ne préfériez faire les choses, par vous-même ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2020)

J'aime assez faire moi mème , cela dépend de mes connaissances 

Maison ancienne ou neuve ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juillet 2020)

Ancienne.
Maisons en pierre, provençale, bordé de lavande.

Avec ou sans sel ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2020)

Avec mais pas trop 

Toit ouvrant sur votre voiture ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juillet 2020)

l'été sa peut-être sympa et moins de risque de se crâmer les fesses.

Accordez-vous de l'importance à ce que les gens pense de vous ?


----------



## D34 Angel (28 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Avant oui, aujourd'hui pourquoi remettre au lendemain, quelque chose qu'un tiers, pourra vous faire le Surlendemain


Moi, j'ai l'habitude de dire "Il ne faut jamais faire le jour-même ce qu'on pourrait ne pas avoir à faire le lendemain"

==================



WheelNelly a dit:


> Accordez-vous de l'importance à ce que les gens pense de vous ?


Tout dépend de ce qu'ils pensent.

==================

Avez-vous déjà mangé des insectes grillés ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juillet 2020)

Non.

Aimez-vous les bon feu de cheminée ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2020)

Seulement l'hiver 

Portez vous une casquette ?


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2020)

Oui, pour qu'on prenne loustic pour un con fini.

Quelle heure sera-t-il dans cinq minutes ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juillet 2020)

19h10

Etes-vous "brancher" numérologie, astrologie ?


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> 19h10
> 
> Etes-vous "brancher" numérologie, astrologie ?




Pas dans le sens d'une croyance. 
Je ne crois ni en Dieu, ni au Destin, ni à la vie après la mort, pas plus qu'à la réincarnation ou à la numérologie, astrologie, etc... 

En gros, je suis un matérialiste ne croyant qu'à des choses rationnelles.

Par contre, tout ce que j'évoquais plus haut peut être passionnant si on s'intéresse à l'anthropologie, aux symboles, à tout ce qu'une culture humaine génère comme systèmes de croyances... 
De ce point de vue, oui, je peux dans un certain sens porter de l'intérêt à tout ça.
Je trouve d'ailleurs l'astrologie chinoise plutôt plus "plaisante" que l'astrologie occidentale. 



Aimez-vous les mythes, les légendes, les contes?...


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2020)

<--- Excuse ! Ce n'est pas une casquette mais une sorte d'espèce de genre de chapeau !

Oui, la mythologie gréco-latine passionne loustic.

Quel mythe donneriez-vous en exemple ?


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Juillet 2020)

loustic a dit:


> <--- Excuse ! Ce n'est pas une casquette mais une sorte d'espèce de genre de chapeau !
> Oui, la mythologie grécolatine passionne loustic.
> 
> Quel mythe donneriez-vous en exemple ?




Il m'est arrivé, bien trop souvent à mon goût, de reconnaître certains aspects de ma vie dans le mythe de Sisiphe, par exemple... 



Quel centre d'intérêt citeriez-vous comme l'un des plus importants dans votre vie ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Juillet 2020)

Observer les animaux même si c'est rare que je puisse le faire...

A quelle heure mangez-vous le midi et le soir ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juillet 2020)

12h30-19h

Nothing

Et vous qu’est-ce qui est important ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2020)

La santé 

Petit déjeuner au lit ?


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2020)

Non, petit déjeuner au lait. 

Est-ce qu'on dort mieux dans un lit orienté du nord vers le sud ?


----------



## litobar71 (29 Juillet 2020)

je ne sais pas, j'utilise juste le Feng Shui, même pour ma place de parking. 

_vos hexagrammes de Yi King aident-ils à positiver votre vie courante ?_


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Juillet 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> je ne sais pas, j'utilise juste le Feng Shui, même pour ma place de parking.
> 
> _vos hexagrammes de Yi King aident-ils à positiver votre vie courante ?_




Hélas non... 



Utilisez-vous la méditation transcendantale pour soigner votre hypertension artérielle ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juillet 2020)

Je ne fait pas de tension

La fumée d'une cigarette, vous incommode t-elle ?


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Je ne fait pas de tension
> 
> La fumée d'une cigarette, vous incommode t-elle ?




Un peu. 
Mais je m'efforce d'être tolérant. 
Si les fumeurs font un effort pour ne pas trop gêner les autres, je suis capable du même effort envers eux. 


Vous sentez-vous satisfait de votre capacité à gérer votre temps ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juillet 2020)

Du tout, la vie glisse entre mes doigts.

Aimeriez-vous faire quoi comme métier, si le votre de vous plaît pas ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2020)

Le mien , pas envie d'en changer 

Que faite vous comme job ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juillet 2020)

Rien, je ne peux déjà pas m'occuper de moi !
Auparavant Educatrice de Jeunes Enfants.

Pourquoi le cerveau est tant complexe ?


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Rien, je ne peux déjà pas m'occuper de moi !
> Auparavant Educatrice de Jeunes Enfants.
> 
> Pourquoi le cerveau est tant complexe ?





Parce qu'il est d'une infinie richesse, d'une infinie subtilité.
Ce qui implique une grande complexité. 




Diriez-vous que vous qu'il est toujours possible  ou souhaitable de conserver une âme d'enfant ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juillet 2020)

Oh oui pour affronter la jungle de la vie, il faut arrêter de se prendre le choux, se faire des noeuds aux cerveau !

pourquoi l'homme a besoin de qq1 pour faire sa vie alors que la femme n'a besoin de personne ?


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Oh oui pour affronter la jungle de la vie, il faut arrêter de se prendre le choux, se faire des noeuds aux cerveau !
> 
> pourquoi l'homme a besoin de qq1 pour faire sa vie alors que la femme n'a besoin de personne ?


 

Contrairement à ce qu'on a longtemps pensé, une femme me semble infiniment plus polyvalente, plus créative, plus habituée à tout gérer qu'un homme.
Souvent, la femme sait faire la même chose qu'un homme dans le monde professionnel, tout en sachant -mieux qu'un homme dans la plupart des cas- gérer un budget, tenir un intérieur, s'occuper d'enfants, d'animaux, etc...
Souvent, les femmes me semblent finalement plus méritantes, plus courageuses, et plus efficaces que les hommes.

Et plus intéressantes à tous points de vue, en fait. 



Comment aimez-vous vous "aérer l'esprit"?


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2020)

En lisant et en écrivant des conneries sur des forums...

Comment prédire le temps qu'il a fait hier ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juillet 2020)

Depuis ce maudit confinement, je traîne sur MacG et le soir je me murge la tête (période estivale oblige, plus qu'à l'accoutumé)

Possédez-vous un chien ?


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Depuis ce maudit confinement, je traîne sur MacG et le soir je me murge la tête (période estivale oblige, plus qu'à l'accoutumé)
> 
> Possédez-vous un chien ?




Plus depuis quelques années. 





loustic a dit:


> En lisant et en écrivant des conneries sur des forums...
> 
> Comment prédire le temps qu'il a fait hier ?




Une boule de cristal de base, même d'occase ou entrée de gamme, devrait faire l'affaire, je pense...




Aimez-vous la poésie ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juillet 2020)

De La Fontaine 

Citez-moi 5 qualités indispensable à faire acquérir dans l'éducation d'un enfant ?


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> De La Fontaine
> 
> Citez-moi 5 qualités indispensable à faire acquérir dans l'éducation d'un enfant ?




Sans être un fin spécialiste, je dirais :



Le sens de la sécurité (celle de l'enfant et celle des autres)
Le sens du respect des autres
L'hygiène
Le goût d'apprendre
La capacité à s'amuser, y-compris d'un rien, ou avec peu de choses




Vous sentez-vous actuellement spécialement heureux, spécialement malheureux, ou plutôt dans votre moyenne habituelle ?


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Juillet 2020)

Toujours égal à mes humeurs.

Vaut-il mieux être intelligent ou instruit ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2020)

Les deux , c'est mieux 

Combien de fois vous brossez vous les dents par jour ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juillet 2020)

Pour tout vous dire peut-on être intelligent lorsque l'on est pas instruit ?

Répondre à la question, par une question Wahou !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Pour tout vous dire peut-on être intelligent lorsque l'on est pas instruit ?
> 
> Répondre à la question, par une question Wahou !



Nous naissons intelligent et nous nous instruisons pour le devenir encore plus 

Combien de fois vous brossez vous les dents par jour ?


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Juillet 2020)

Wouah alors je suis au top
Chaque fois que j'ai une carie !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juillet 2020)

3 fois

Je me dois de vous vouvoyer ou le tutoiement serait préférable ? 
vous êtes est tous des Dieu pour moi


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2020)

Je préfère le tutoiement  

Etes vous propriétaire ou locataire ?


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Juillet 2020)

C'est ce qu'il faut 
En Anglais c'est plus simple : You, pas de différences !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juillet 2020)

propriétaire, mes parents du moins

étage ou de plain pied ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2020)

Maison a étage

avez vous la main verte ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juillet 2020)

oui si je mets mes gants hihi !

Pourquoi toute ces questions ? J'déconne,
Quel style de lecture ?


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> oui si je mets mes gants hihi !
> 
> Pourquoi toute ces questions ? J'déconne,
> Quel style de lecture ?




Une blonde aux yeux bleus avec des gants verts, l'effet doit être top ! 

Je suis dans ma période mangas, City Hunter (aka Nicky Larson) en particulier, mais j'ai ratissé très large dans mes lectures depuis toujours.  




Climatiseur, ventilateur, les deux, ou rien de tout ça ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2020)

Climatisation dans la maison , au bureau aussi , mais pas autorisé  

Etes vous nostalgique ?


----------



## East_ (29 Juillet 2020)

Non mais c'étais un peut mieux avant quand même  

Est ce qu'un chat noir a plus chaud qu'un chat blanc ?


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Juillet 2020)

East_ a dit:


> Non mais c'étais un peut mieux avant quand même
> 
> Est ce qu'un chat noir a plus chaud qu'un chat blanc ?




En plein soleil, je suppose qu'un chat noir doit avoir plus chaud qu'un chat blanc...  


À part Apple (pour la grande majorité d'entre-vous), êtes-vous un peu ou très attachés à certaines marques, ou vous en fichez-vous comme de l'an 40?...


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2020)

J'aimais bien les téléphones a clapet (Motorola) 

Allez vous travailler en costume ?


----------



## East_ (29 Juillet 2020)

Oui je n'ai pas le choix sinon je ne peux pas travailler (être serveur toussa toussa)

Le chocolat, sur-côté ou sous-côté ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2020)

Etrangement , je n'aime pas le chocolat , ou alors le noir Amer


Aimez vous danser ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juillet 2020)

Avant vive le dance floor, je dansais et ne buvais pas...now je bois et ne danse plus !

Style de musique préféré ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2020)

J'aime tous les styles de musique 

Ecoutez vous encore des CD ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juillet 2020)

oui lorsqu'en voiture, l'iPod n'a plus de batterie

un groupe que vous affectionnez ?


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> oui lorsqu'en voiture, l'iPod n'a plus de batterie
> 
> un groupe que vous affectionnez ?




Plusieurs... 

En particulier:


The Alan Parsons Project
Pink Floyd
Dire Straits
The Rolling Stones
AC/DC
Alphaville
Foreigner

Difficile pour moi de choisir entre ceux-là, pour moi...  




Quel est votre type d'habitation préféré (maison, appartement, bateau, autre...)?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juillet 2020)

Mon apart', ma "cage dorée".

Allez-vous régulièrement CHEZ le Coiffeur ? 
c'est la vache qui va AU taureau


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Mon apart', ma "cage dorée".
> 
> Allez-vous régulièrement CHEZ le Coiffeur ?
> c'est la vache qui va AU taureau




Je me fais couper les cheveux par une coiffeuse qui vient à domicile. 



L'exploration spatiale vous fait-elle rêver ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juillet 2020)

Un peu, lorsque j'ai visité un musée à Washington D.C.
Mais je me suis rendu compte que l'humain valide ne pensent qu'à lui, tout l'argent qui part la dedans, à la découverte d'une nouvelle planète alors que l'Afrique crève la dalle (mauvaise gestion des dirigeant aussi)

De Droite ou de gauche ?


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Un peu, lorsque j'ai visité un musée à Washington D.C.
> Mais je me suis rendu compte que l'humain valide ne pensent qu'à lui, tout l'argent qui part la dedans, à la découverte d'une nouvelle planète alors que l'Afrique crève la dalle (mauvaise gestion des dirigeant aussi)
> 
> De Droite ou de gauche ?



Gauche sociale démocrate et écologiste. 
Le PS et Europe Écologie les Verts sont les partis pour lesquels j'ai le plus voté dans ma vie. 




Vous est-il déjà arrivé de vous rendre en plein été dans une église (ou autre lieu de culte) non pour y prier mais pour vous rafraîchir ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2020)

Non , je n'y est pas pensé 

Demain les vacances ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juillet 2020)

et oui, comme toi !

bien se rafraîchir, c'est quoi ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2020)

s'hydrater

Pour ou contre l'uthanasie ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juillet 2020)

Contre l'euthanasie, d'où on a le droit de tuer des êtres plus intelligent que nous ?

pour ou contre la peine de mort ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2020)

Contre

Partez vous en vacances avec vos animaux ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juillet 2020)

En France, oui

Plutôt chat, plutôt chien ?


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> En France, oui
> 
> Plutôt chat, plutôt chien ?





Plutôt chien. 




Considérez-vous que vous êtes plutôt rancunier, ou au que vous pardonnez aux gens plutôt facilement?


----------



## East_ (30 Juillet 2020)

je pardonne assez facilement mais à condition d’avoir fait une démarche avant ! Ça doit aller dans les 2 sens je trouve !

Plutôt chips ou bonbon comme péché mignon ?


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2020)

East_ a dit:


> je pardonne assez facilement mais à condition d’avoir fait une démarche avant ! Ça doit aller dans les 2 sens je trouve !
> 
> 
> Plutôt chips ou bonbon comme péché mignon ?




Plutôt chips et bonbons, mais pas en même temps !...   

Et, fort heuresement, pas tous les jours non plus, loin de là... 





Prenez-vous davantage plaisir à lire ou à écrire, ou cela se vaut-il, pour vous?...


----------



## East_ (31 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Plutôt chips et bonbons, mais pas en même temps !...
> 
> Et, fort heuresement, pas tous les jours non plus, loin de là...
> 
> ...



Pour ma part en ce moment je prend d’avantage de plaisir en écoutant un format podcast, après évite reste très satisfaisant !

Quel conseil donneriez-vous à votre vous du passé ?


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Juillet 2020)

East_ a dit:


> Pour ma part en ce moment je prend d’avantage de plaisir en écoutant un format podcast, après évite reste très satisfaisant !
> 
> Quel conseil donneriez-vous à votre vous du passé ?




Wahou !!!... 

Passionnante question. 
Idéalement, il me faudrait sans doute plus d'espace que j'en dispose ici pour bien répondre... En plusieurs conseils... 

En un seul conseil, je dirais à mon moi du passé : ne gâche jamais une chance de profiter de la vie, d'enrichir tes expériences, et ne crois pas forcément que le meilleur se situe toujours dans l'avenir: savoure chaque instant des plaisirs de la vie dès maintenant. 

Réponse un peu longue désolé.  




Situez-vous plutôt votre tempérament dans l'action, dans la contemplation, ou dans un juste équilibre des deux ?


----------



## East_ (31 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Wahou !!!...
> 
> Passionnante question.
> Idéalement, il me faudrait sans doute plus d'espace que j'en dispose ici pour bien répondre... En plusieurs conseils...
> ...



Dans la plus part des cas je dirais que je suis très contemplatif et j’ai une forte tendance à prendre beaucoup de recule peut importe les situations.


Est-ce que à minuit on est aujourd’hui ou demain ?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2020)

Cela dépend de la montre que vous portez 

Aimez vous les jeux de patience  ?


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Juillet 2020)

Erreur. 

(J'ai reposté au lieu d'éditer. Désolé pour l'équipe de modération.  )


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Cela dépend de la montre que vous portez
> 
> Aimez vous les jeux de patience  ?




Je ne les déteste pas.  

Mais j'avoue ne pas avoir pratiqué depuis longtemps !... 




Tenez-vous ou avez-vous déjà tenu un journal intime ?


----------



## East_ (1 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je ne les déteste pas.
> 
> Mais j'avoue ne pas avoir pratiqué depuis longtemps !...
> 
> ...



Non car j’ai toujours eu cette difficulté de mon confier surtout à moi même (Ça doit paraitre con dit comme ça)

Pour le petit déjeuner, plutôt salé ou sucré ?


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Août 2020)

East_ a dit:


> Non car j’ai toujours eu cette difficulté de mon confier surtout à moi même (Ça doit paraitre con dit comme ça)
> 
> Pour le petit déjeuner, plutôt salé ou sucré ?




J'adore les deux !... 

J'adore les œufs au bacon avec saucisse et champignons... 
Mais j'adore aussi prendre un bol de céréales avec du lait... 


Que penses-tu de MacG ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2020)

Mac quoi ? 
Connais pas  

Combien de temps passez vous devant un écran ?


----------



## East_ (1 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Mac quoi ?
> Connais pas
> 
> Combien de temps passez vous devant un écran ?



Si j’en crois temps d’écrans je passe en moyenne 5h et je peux rajouter 2h quand je fais mes cours en ligne

Le dentifrice, avant ou après avoir Mouiller la brosse à dent ?


----------



## loustic (1 Août 2020)

La brosse à dent doit être bien mouillée avec le dentifrice pour la mâcher, l'avaler et la digérer correctement.

Les artistes que l'on voit à la télé, au cinéma, etc... ont tous de grandes dents blanches toutes neuves. Est-ce de la discrmination ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Août 2020)

En France, on doit rentré dans des cases pour tout. Discrimination.

Noir ou Blanc ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2020)

Le blanc c’est mieux l’été 

que faite vous aujourd’hui ?


----------



## East_ (1 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le blanc c’est mieux l’été
> 
> que faite vous aujourd’hui ?



la je travail (enfin pas trop du coup )

la café avec ou sans sucre/lait ?


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Août 2020)

East_ a dit:


> la je travail (enfin pas trop du coup )
> 
> la café avec ou sans sucre/lait ?




Noir et sans sucre.




Avez-vous en ce moment un projet (ambitieux ou non, peu importe) vous tenant particulièrement à cœur ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Août 2020)

Changer d'orientation sexuelle !

Etes-vous "accro" à une substance ?


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Changer d'orientation sexuelle !
> 
> Etes-vous "accro" à une substance ?




J'ai besoin d'un opioïde et d'opium pour des raisons médicales. 
Mais je ne suis "accro" à aucune substance en dehors de ce qui figure sur mes ordonnances. 




D'une manière générale, vous sentez-vous plutôt tolérant ou pas ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2020)

Pas trop 
Surtout avec les gens que j’aime

êtes vous bon conducteur ?


----------



## East_ (2 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'ai besoin d'un opioïde et d'opium pour des raisons médicales.
> Mais je ne suis "accro" à aucune substance en dehors de ce qui figure sur mes ordonnances.
> 
> 
> ...



Pardon mauvais poste :c désolé pour la modération


----------



## East_ (2 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas trop
> Surtout avec les gens que j’aime
> 
> êtes vous bon conducteur ?


Pour ma copine je ne conduit pas encore assez bien (6 ans de permis vs 1 ans et 6 mois), pour mon entourage je conduits bien et je suis très prudent 

Par cette forte vague de chaleur vous êtes team douche d’eau chaude ou d’eau froide ?


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Août 2020)

East_ a dit:


> Pour ma copine je ne conduit pas encore assez bien (6 ans de permis vs 1 ans et 6 mois), pour mon entourage je conduits bien et je suis très prudent
> 
> Par cette forte vague de chaleur vous êtes team douche d’eau chaude ou d’eau froide ?




Eau chaude mais quand même moins que d'habitude... 
Eau tiède, disons.  




Pendant vos promenades estivales par forte chaleur, recherchez-vous en général les endroits ensoleillés ou les endroits ombragés ?


----------



## loustic (2 Août 2020)

Les endroits avec du PQ.

Où peut-on acheter une bonne ombrelle connectée ?


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Août 2020)

loustic a dit:


> Les endroits avec du PQ.
> 
> Où peut-on acheter une bonne ombrelle connectée ?






Sans doute sur le darknet... Ou le deepweb... 
Enfin dans les parties du net où l'on trouve en principe de tout. Alors pourquoi pas ça ?... 
Ou alors il faut passer commande à un geek sur qui le soleil aura tapé trop fort, et qui se fera un plaisir de t'en créer une sur mesures. 
Quant au nerd azimuté, il te jurera qu'il saura t'en fournir une, mais en sera naturellement incapable. 




Quelle est la différence entre un pigeon ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2020)

Le pigeon vol , l’autre ce fait voler

que faite vous Dimanche ?


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le pigeon vol , l’autre ce fait voler
> 
> que faite vous Dimanche ?



Je vais commencer par me reposer un peu.  
Après, il me reste différents travaux informatiques à effectuer... 
Je suis là-dessus depuis plusieurs jours, et ça coince plus que prévu... 



Certains d'entre-vous seraient-ils déjà sur leur lieu de vacances ?...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2020)

Oui Déjà sur place

allez vous à la messe ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Août 2020)

Non, mais faire des messes basses oui   

Si vous pouviez remonter dans le temps pour changer quelque chose dans votre vie, que feriez-vous ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2020)

Rien, j’aime la vie que j’ai

croyez vous aux fantômes ?


----------



## Dead head (2 Août 2020)

Oui depuis que j'ai rencontré le mien.

Aimez-vous Apple ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2020)

Oui .pas donné , mais de très bon produits

Quelle radio écoutez vous ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Août 2020)

Chérie FM

Citez moi le défaut que vous ne supportez pas ?


----------



## Dead head (2 Août 2020)

L'ingratitude.

Respectez-vous les gestes barrière ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Août 2020)

OUI, le peu que je sors. 
Jeudi : Coiffeur et vendredi et/ou samedi Resto.
Je me frictionne les mains, avant, de rentrer avec masque et en sortant (après, passage WC). Idem aux courses.

Pourra t-on, un jour, voyager aux States ?


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> OUI, le peu que je sors.
> Jeudi : Coiffeur et vendredi et/ou samedi Resto.
> Je me frictionne les mains, avant, de rentrer avec masque et en sortant (après, passage WC). Idem aux courses.
> 
> Pourra t-on, un jour, voyager aux States ?




Oui, heureusement !  

Le tout est de savoir combien de temps il faudra attendre pour avoir le droit de le faire. 
Il faudra que les conditions de sécurité sanitaire soient remplies, et que les accords internationaux l'autorisent... 
Le problème est que l'OMS prévoit que la pandémie sera très longue... 




Parvenez-vous à faire de beaux projets et à conserver un certain optimisme malgré la pandémie de Covid-19?


----------



## East_ (2 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Oui, heureusement !
> 
> Le tout est de savoir combien de temps il faudra attendre pour avoir le droit de le faire.
> Il faudra que les conditions de sécurité sanitaire soient remplies, et que les accords internationaux l'autorisent...
> ...



L'optimisme est quelque chose qui je pense est nécessaire dans cette crise assez hors du commun sinon je pense que on va perdre la boule, pour ce qui est des projets j'essaye toujours depuis le confinement d'apprendre le Swift (chose qui maintenant est presque totalement comprise) et ensuite d'apprendre le SwiftUi (mais j'ai vraiment dure je ne me sens pas avancer ou même progresser). 

Pensez vous que après le covid les personnes continuerons à porter des masques de manière spontanée quand ils seront malade ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Parvenez-vous à faire de beaux projets et à conserver un certain optimisme malgré la pandémie de Covid-19?



Perso, je le vis "comme d'hab". 
Tout est trop exagéré. A croire qu'il exagère les proportions pour nous atteindre et casser la routine. A croire qu'il on trouver LE parfait bouc émissaire de leurs erreurs de jugements...
Lors de la grippe espagnole, on n'a pas fait tout un pat à caisse. 
Perso, je suis optimiste de mai à octobre.
Repose cette question en octobre. 


East_ a dit:


> Pensez vous que après le covid les personnes continuerons à porter des masques de manière spontanée quand ils seront malade ?


Non le français est un "je m'en foutiste et nombrilisme".


Quel est votre plus gros défaut ?


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Perso, je le vis "comme d'hab".
> Tout est trop exagéré. A croire qu'il exagère les proportions pour nous atteindre et casser la routine. A croire qu'il on trouver LE parfait bouc émissaire de leurs erreurs de jugements...
> Lors de la grippe espagnole, on n'a pas fait tout un pat à caisse.
> Perso, je suis optimiste de mai à octobre.
> ...




Ma difficulté à percevoir et à gérer le temps. 
Certains contextes précis peuvent toutefois m'aider à me "cadrer". 
Typiquement, un voyage. 
Je ne rate pas les trains ni les avions parce que là, je prends des marges de sécurité importantes. 
Dans ces cas-là, je suis même souvent très en avance.  




Quelle est votre plus grande qualité ?


----------



## East_ (2 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ma difficulté à percevoir et à gérer le temps.
> Certains contextes précis peuvent toutefois m'aider à me "cadrer".
> Typiquement, un voyage.
> Je ne rate pas les trains ni les avions parce que là, je prends des marges de sécurité importantes.
> ...


C'est un entretien pour un emplois et je ne suis pas prévenu  ?! Plus sérieusement je dirais que c'est mon côté à rester toujours calme dans la plus part des situations, je ne m'énerve que très rarement et j'essaie toujours de voir le plus possible le bon côté d'une situation. 

Quel est pour vous le meilleur produit de tous les temps de Apple ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Août 2020)

l'iMac il a révolutionné ma vie

Votre jobs, justement, vous plaît ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> l'iMac il a révolutionné ma vie
> 
> Votre jobs, justement, vous plaît ?


Oui parce qu'il m'a permis de m'éloigner de membres de ma famille. Ils voudraient être derrière moi 24h/24 mais ne comprennent pas que je ne le veuille pas, mais je les aime quand même... Seule solution pour essayer de leur faire comprendre : piquer une crise. Mais même ça ils ne comprendrait pas (mon frère a essayé).
Bref, c'est l'origine de mon choix de métier. Mais je pense que j'aurais adoré être vétérinaire ou architecte.

Quel est votre mode de transport préféré ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2020)

L’avion et le train 

A Quelle heure l’apéro ?


----------



## East_ (2 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> l'iMac il a révolutionné ma vie
> 
> Votre jobs, justement, vous plaît ?


J'aime beaucoup mon job et je me sens très épanouis dedans même si je n'apprécie pas tous les aspects que il a mais je rêve de changer complètement d'orientation dans le futur (mais je pense que ça ne restera à vie que un rêve)




ecatomb a dit:


> Oui parce qu'il m'a permis de m'éloigner de membres de ma famille. Ils voudraient être derrière moi 24h/24 mais ne comprennent pas que je ne le veuille pas, mais je les aime quand même... Seule solution pour essayer de leur faire comprendre : piquer une crise. Mais même ça ils ne comprendrait pas (mon frère a essayé).
> Bref, c'est l'origine de mon choix de métier. Mais je pense que j'aurais adoré être vétérinaire ou architecte.
> 
> Quel est votre mode de transport préféré ?


Je pense que ça reste le déplacement à pied qui pour une vie de ville est la plus adaptée, j'apprécie les trains mais l'attente me donne envie de mourir (mais déplacement éco responsable donc on prend) sinon je prend beaucoup de plaisir à conduire en voiture 



Jura39 a dit:


> J’ai toutes les qualités
> Plus sérieusement , je sais pas et j’aime pas me juger
> A Quelle heure l’apéro ?


Je dirais que il n'y a pas d'heure réel pour l'apéro tant que le moment passé est bon pour tous les convives  

(et ça en as fait des réponses le temps d'écrire ma réponse )

La voiture électrique c'est le futur ou pas du tout ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2020)

Oui , mais il y a encore du boulot chez les constructeurs 

le modèle de ta première voiture ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Août 2020)

Un modèle réduit, comme tout gamin   

Plage, montagne ou autre pour les vacances ?


----------



## East_ (2 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Un modèle réduit, comme tout gamin
> 
> Plage, montagne ou autre pour les vacances ?


Montagne pour le plaisir de grimper les massifs et de contempler la vue de hauteur

Plutôt pour les vacances à l'étranger loins ou les vacances dans son propre pays ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2020)

A l’étranger depuis hier

êtes vous collectionneur ?


----------



## East_ (3 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> A l’étranger depuis hier
> 
> êtes vous collectionneur ?



J'ai toujours eu un profond respect pour les collectionneurs mais à part les échecs ... je collectionne pas grand chose 

Est-ce que vous pratiquer couramment une langue étrangère et comment est-ce que vous l'avez apprise ? (Pour ma part l'anglais j'ai appris en trainant sur internet et en regardant des films/série en vo)


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Août 2020)

East_ a dit:


> J'ai toujours eu un profond respect pour les collectionneurs mais à part les échecs ... je collectionne pas grand chose
> 
> Est-ce que vous pratiquer couramment une langue étrangère et comment est-ce que vous l'avez apprise ? (Pour ma part l'anglais j'ai appris en trainant sur internet et en regardant des films/série en vo)




L'anglais pour moi aussi. 
J'ai appris cette langue dans le cadre scolaire, puis universitaire, et j'ai eu l'occasion de me perfectionner sur le net, de même qu'au Royaume-Uni et aux États-Unis. 
Mais les films et séries en Vo peuvent aider aussi, en effet.  
Surtout si les sous-titres sont aussi en anglais, justement, ou s'il n'y en a pas.  

Apprendre une langue, ça demande un certain temps, et il faut aimer ça.  

Sans vouloir surtout offenser personne, j'ai essayé plusieurs fois d'apprendre l'allemand et l'espagnol, et j'ai été initié au russe, mais j'ai toujours été nul dans ces trois langues. 
Je n'accrochais  pas trop. 


Et à titre personnel, je ne suis pas certain qu'il soit toujours pertinent de considérer l'anglais comme une langue "étrangère". 
Aujourd'hui, c'est plutôt une langue internationale, qui permet souvent à un non-anglophone natif de s'adresser à un autre non-anglophone natif. 
Si chacun possède une maîtrise même imparfaite de l'anglais, ça permet la communication dans de nombreux cas. 

Point de vue personnel. 




En deux mots, que pensez vous de SpaceX, au cas où vous en penseriez quelque chose ?...


----------



## Dead head (3 Août 2020)

Rien.

Et vous ?


----------



## loustic (3 Août 2020)

Pareil.

Qui pense ?


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Août 2020)

loustic a dit:


> Pareil.
> 
> Qui pense ?




Il m'arrive d'essayer. 




Vous-êtes vous déjà senti jaloux de la vie que peuvent mener certains animaux ?


----------



## litobar71 (3 Août 2020)

jaloux certainement pas, mais envieux alors là carrément OUI ! (la punaise de lit, cette chère Dracula, en est un exemple)

_un arthropode plein écran sur votre écran géant TV 4K vous impressionne-til ?_


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Août 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> jaloux certainement pas, mais envieux alors là carrément OUI ! (la punaise de lit, cette chère Dracula, en est un exemple)
> 
> _un arthropode plein écran sur votre écran géant TV 4K vous impressionne-til ?_




( En effet, "envieux" me semble à la réflexion un terme mieux choisi que "jaloux" pour mon post précédent. ) 


Pas impressionné, non.
Il me faudrait pour cela un écran géant TV 4K, ce qui n'est pas le cas, et l'envie d'y afficher un arthropode en plein écran.  




En voulez-vous "toujours plus" en nouvelles technologies (ou dans d'autres domaines), ou parvenez-vous parfois à vous satisfaire de votre équipement pour l'usage que vous en avez ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2020)

J’ai du mal  à résister 

payez vous toujours  l’addition ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Août 2020)

Souvent 

Il vous faudra combien de jours de vacances pour enfin dire je suis en vacances ?


----------



## East_ (3 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Souvent
> 
> Il vous faudra combien de jours de vacances pour enfin dire je suis en vacances ?


Déjà avoir un 2 jour à la suite de repos permet de me dire que je suis en vacance (c’est si rare) 

Quel technologie serait la révolution de demain ? (comme le tactile à pu l’être)


----------



## loustic (3 Août 2020)

East_ a dit:


> Quelle technologie serait la révolution de demain ? (comme le tactile a pu l’être)


Disparition totale de la technologie. Elle serait remplacée par la connexion permanente de la pensée de tous les êtres vivants.

Quelle est la question que je pose maintenant sans utiliser la technologie ?


----------



## litobar71 (3 Août 2020)

litobar71 est-il télépathe ? OUI, la preuve.. .. 

_avant de prononcer correctement iPhone (aïe phone) l'aviez-vous escagassé en hi phone ?_


----------



## East_ (4 Août 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> litobar71 est-il télépathe ? OUI, la preuve.. ..
> 
> _avant de prononcer correctement iPhone (aïe phone) l'aviez-vous escagassé en hi phone ?_


Pour ma part plus jeune je disais surtout un Naïfone, j'avais un "n" de liaison qui venait comme un cheveux dans la soupe

Comment avez vous connu Macgé ?


----------



## loustic (4 Août 2020)

En farfouillant sur nénet...

Faut-il une montre pour être à jour ?


----------



## East_ (4 Août 2020)

loustic a dit:


> En farfouillant sur nénet...
> 
> Faut-il une montre pour être à jour ?


SI la montre n'est pas à la bonne heure je dirais que ce n'est pas nécessaire ... Plus sérieusement je ne pense pas que la montre soit encore d'actualité comme objet indispensable quand nous avons tous l'heure dans nos téléphone. C'est un objet de luxe qui peut montrer ou donné l'impression d'une certaine classe social. 

Enfant quel est la plus grosse bêtise que vous ayez plus faire ? (moi j'ai lancé des cailloux sur une voiture)


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2020)

Travaillant dans la montre , les personnes qui achètent des montres  ont déjà une classe sociale.
Le premier prix doit être dans les 20.000 € et dépasse les 250.000 €

J’ai pas de souvenir d’une grosse bêtise, sauf celle de passer à travers une véranda pour atteindre la chambre d’une belle fille 

Apple watch est elle une montre de luxe ? Et pourquoi ?


----------



## East_ (4 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Travaillant dans la montre , les personnes qui achètent des montres  ont déjà une classe sociale.
> Le premier prix doit être dans les 20.000 € et dépasse les 250.000 €
> 
> J’ai pas de souvenir d’une grosse bêtise, sauf celle de passer à travers une véranda pour atteindre la chambre d’une belle fille
> ...


J'avoue que je pensais au montre genre les Fossil qui tourne dans les 200€ qui sont déjà une bonne approche du produit de luxe pour ce que on utilise encore de la montre  ta gamme de prix est clairement d'un autre genre (mais je suis curieux de savoir pour qui tu travail).

Pour répondre à la quesiton: Oui l'apple Watch est un produit de luxe car déjà elle à un certain prix dont tous le monde ne peut ce permettre pour "une montre connectée" et ensuite elle embarque un certain nombre de technologie assez avancée pour le grand publique qui on sens au quotidien et elle a une finition impeccable et un confort d'utilisation hors du commun (passé les premières heures).

Pour rester dans le domaine de l'apple watch: avez-vous plusieurs bracelets que vous changez au quotidien ou vous avez garder celui acheter avec la montre ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2020)

J’ai environs 10 bracelets pour la watch 
Je craque souvent quand je rentre dans un Apple Store.

( je viens de te faire un Mp pour répondre à ta question)

toujours dans domaine de la watch, préférez-vous la version alu ou acier ?


----------



## East_ (4 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> J’ai environs 10 bracelets pour la watch
> Je craque souvent quand je rentre dans un Apple Store.
> 
> ( je viens de te faire un Mp pour répondre à ta question)
> ...


Et bien en belgique on n'a pas le luxe de ce poser la question vu que on ne dispose que de la version aluminum mais de manière général je préfère cette matière. L'acier me fait des brûlures à la peau et c'est pas beau à voir (j'ai découvert ça avec la montre steel hr de chez withings à mon grand regret)

Pour l'apple watch plutôt 44mm ou 40mm ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2020)

44 mm acier noir sidéral 

aimez vous regarder la télévision ?


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> 44 mm acier noir sidéral
> 
> aimez vous regarder la télévision ?



Oui. 




Écoutez-vous encore la radio avec un récepteur classique (transistor, radio-réveil, ou chaîne Hi-fi etc... ), ou uniquement via une connexion au net (sites Web classiques, podcasts, etc...), ou plus du tout ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2020)

Uniquement avec le web

qu’aimez vous ne pas manger ?


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Uniquement avec le web
> 
> qu’aimez vous ne pas manger ?




Tripes et huîtres. 




Qu'aime-vous ne pas boire ?


----------



## East_ (4 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tripes et huîtres.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le rhum, je suis malade avec ...

Quel est votre boisson favorite ?


----------



## Dead head (4 Août 2020)

Eau ou champagne.

Quel est votre plus grand dégoût ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2020)

La tromperie 

et vous ?


----------



## East_ (4 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> La tromperie
> 
> et vous ?


La manipulation/mensonge 

Êtes-vous sensible à la pression ? 

Chez moi un dicton dit que on ne subis pas la pression mais on la boit


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2020)

J’aime la pression
Cela me fait avancer 

êtes vous calme en voiture ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Août 2020)

Dead head a dit:


> Quel est votre plus grand dégoût ?


La mentalité des valides français



Jura39 a dit:


> êtes vous calme en voiture ?


OUI. Laquelle ?


----------



## East_ (5 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> La mentalité des valides français
> 
> 
> OUI. Laquelle ?


Pour l'instant je roule soit en Citroën c3 ou alors en Citroën c4 et j'en suis une personne satisfaite 

Plutôt cd, vinyle ou streaming pour la musique ? (la cassette est une réponse acceptée aussi  )


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2020)

Musique via internet 

Qu’aimeriez-vous vous acheter comme voiture ?


----------



## East_ (5 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Musique via internet
> 
> Qu’aimeriez-vous vous acheter comme voiture ?


Dans mes rêves les plus tous une Tesla ça me fait rêver mais si je suis plus réaliste je resterais chez Citroën qui me convient tout à fait.

plutôt joueur console, pc ou smartphone ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2020)

Je suis pas joueur 

Vous jouez au bandit manchot ?


----------



## litobar71 (5 Août 2020)

OUI, nous faisions des p'tites virées au Casino en bande, ≃ 4 joueurs par automobile, chacun avec une bankroll identique au départ, une heure précise pour arrêter les jeux et tronc commun pour dépenser le solde en  F I E S T A !!

_Vous intéressez-vous au championnat du monde de snooker en live ?_


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2020)

J’adore  voir cela 

êtes vous joueur de snooker ?


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> J’adore  voir cela
> 
> êtes vous joueur de snooker ?




Oui. 
Du moins je le fus un peu...
J'espère pouvoir m'y remette un jour, de même qu'au pool et au billard français. 


Êtes-vous joueur de poker ?


----------



## litobar71 (5 Août 2020)

chuis ancien joueur de snooke, carambole, américain & pool anglais de 1987 à 2000 nous allons dire.
nous avons crée la première toute petite Fédération Française de Snooker à Périgueux en 87/88 par là avant que la FFB s'approprie les billards à poches et leurs "licenciés" des autres Fédés/Associations etc..ce qui n'était pas un mal malgré des débuts un peu chaotiques.


_jouez-vous au golf ? 
ou
connaissez-vous (de tête) le handicap de James Bond au golf ?_

grillé, je joue régulièrement au poker Winamax et Pokerstars

Édit Snooker : je blouse mes billes (surtout Pool Anglais) sur mon mini avec _*Pro Snooker & Pool 2020*_


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> chuis ancien joueur de snooke, carambole, américain & pool anglais de 1987 à 2000 nous allons dire.
> nous avons crée la première toute petite Fédération Française de Snooker à Périgueux en 87/88 par là avant que la FFB s'approprie les billards à poches et leurs "licenciés" des autres Fédés/Associations etc..ce qui n'était pas un mal malgré des débuts un peu chaotiques.
> 
> 
> ...




Pas très grave de se faire griller ici, je crois. 
Moins embêtant que pour le jeu du numéro de poste, par exemple. 
Le golf, non, mais j'aimerais bien pouvoir m'y mettre un jour.
Je n'ai à mon actif que quelques souvenirs de mini-golf. 
Très sympa. 

Et je ne peux hélas pas te citer de tête le handicap de James Bond au golf... 

[Edit] 

Mais j'y pense... 
James Bond, c'est moi !!!... 
Damned !!!... Mais quel est donc mon handicap au golf ???...
Vite, une vodka Martini pour me remettre les idées en place !!!... Et au shaker, pas à la cuiller !!!... 

[/Edit] 

Tu m'as donné envie d'essayer un jour le golf, c'est clair. 




Avez-vous joué un jour à un jeu de rôles ? ( Type "Donjons et Dragons", ou autre...)


----------



## litobar71 (5 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Et je ne peux hélas pas te citer de tête le handicap de James Bond au golf...


7 mais chuis pas sûr, du tout du tout, je vérifie..._Édit, je n'ai rien trouvé de probant probant, ma question est donc nulle et non avenue 
Édit n° 2 : de toute manière un 9 de l'époque vaut facile un 7 d'aujourd'hui vu les progrès des clubs, non mais ?_


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Août 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> 7 mais chuis pas sûr, du tout du tout, je vérifie...



*9, apparemment.*
*9, effectivement. *
*9, décidément.*



Avez-vous déjà commandé une vodka-Martini dans un bar d'hôtel (ou dans un casino, ou autre) en pensant à James Bond ?...

( Je confesse que ça m'est arrivé... 
)


----------



## litobar71 (6 Août 2020)

non, mais j'ai pensé à proposer mon aide à l'Ursula (Dr NO) pour la ramasse de coquillages. 
après la Jaguar Type E l'Aston (gadgétisée ou pas) de James était ma préférée. 

_regardez-vous d'anciens films ou simplement des passages pour voir ou revoir vos acteurs actrices plus "jeunes" ?_


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Août 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> non, mais j'ai pensé à proposer mon aide à l'Ursula (Dr NO) pour la ramasse de coquillages.
> après la Jaguar Type E l'Aston (gadgétisée ou pas) de James était ma préférée.
> 
> _regardez-vous d'anciens films ou simplement des passages pour voir ou revoir vos acteurs actrices plus "jeunes" ?_




Passionnante question...

Je ne regarde que trop rarement de vieux films, mais c'est pourtant à chaque fois avec un grand plaisir.

Je ne suis pas certain d'avoir le temps ni l'espace pour argumenter, mais de mon point de vue, la frontière a toujours été claire. Les vieux films sont sont ceux réalisés avant 1930. Avant l'apparition du parlant, en gros.
Donc, les films que je regarde sont en très grande majorité des films modernes, donc sortis à partir de 1930, mais il m'arrive de prendre beaucoup de plaisir à voir, ou souvent revoir des vieux films, y-compris en remontant jusqu'à Méliès.

Pour moi, l'invention du parlant est la plus grande innovation de toute l'histoire du cinéma juste après l'invention du cinéma lui-même.




Quels sont -en gros- vos goûts en cinéma ?


----------



## litobar71 (6 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Quels sont -en gros- vos goûts en cinéma ?



mon _goût d'enfant_ si ma mémoire infidèle est juste, sans trop délayer. 
la séquence du spectateur le _dimanche midi_ après la messe. 
le western du _dimanche après-midi vers les _17h15.  
ceux avec le carré puis le rectangle blanc du _dimanche soir_ qui m'étaient autorisés les 10/15 premières minutes ! 
ce qui passait au cinéma le jeudi après-midi à  un (1) franc la séance pour les films "jeunesse". 

mon goût d'adulte sans délayer & en gros.
une bonne histoire et un bon scénario, du suspens, des rebondissements, de l'émotion, de l'aventure, de l'insolite, de chouettes costumes avec de bons acteurs à l'intérieur et une bande sonore au diapason.  



_vous posez-vous parfois des questions à dormir debout ?_


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Août 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> mon _goût d'enfant_ si ma mémoire infidèle est juste, sans trop délayer.
> la séquence du spectateur le _dimanche midi_ après la messe.
> le western du _dimanche après-midi vers les _17h15.
> ceux avec le carré puis le rectangle blanc du _dimanche soir_ qui m'étaient autorisés les 10/15 premières minutes !
> ...



 Tout le temps... 




Vous souvenez-vous souvent de certains rêves après votre réveil, ou rarement, ou jamais ?...


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2020)

Presque jamais et quand cela arrive , c'est une sensation étrange.


Êtes vous amoureux ?


----------



## loustic (6 Août 2020)

Oui, amoureux du Bar MacG

Avez-vous lu les règles du jeu ?


----------



## East_ (6 Août 2020)

loustic a dit:


> Oui, amoureux du Bar MacG
> 
> Avez-vous lu les règles du jeu ?


Oui mais très difficilement lisible quand même 

Quand vous joué au Uno, Monopoly vous trichez ou vous jouez réglo ?


----------



## Dead head (6 Août 2020)

Désolé. Me suis planté.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2020)

Je  joue réglo avec des tricheurs 

Vous êtes vous déjà fait retirer votre permis de conduire ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Août 2020)

Pas eu le temps.

Pour que l'eau (mer ou piscine) soit agréable combien mini ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2020)

Aujourd’hui la piscine est déjà à 30 degrés 

aimez vous jouer dans l’eau !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Août 2020)

Non, sinon je suis trempé   

Aimez-vous regarder les vagues se briser sur les rochers ?


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Non, sinon je suis trempé
> 
> Aimez-vous regarder les vagues se briser sur les rochers ?




J'adore ça. 
Tu me donnes envie d'aller au bord de la mer, avec cette simple image...  




Aimez-vous contempler un orage au bord de la mer ?


----------



## East_ (6 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Pas eu le temps.
> 
> Pour que l'eau (mer ou piscine) soit agréable combien mini ?


J’ai l’habitude de la mer du nord moi du coup 16/18 degré je suis déjà content 

oups pardon j’ai pas vu le réponse avants ...




Human-Fly a dit:


> J'adore ça.
> Tu me donnes envie d'aller au bord de la mer, avec cette simple image...
> 
> 
> ...



J’adore contempler les orages, peut importe l’endroit

Vous préférer vous baigner dans le mer ou dans un lac ?


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Août 2020)

East_ a dit:


> J’ai l’habitude de la mer du nord moi du coup 16/18 degré je suis déjà content
> 
> Vous préférer vous baigner dans le mer ou dans un lac ?



Rien ne vaut la mer.  



Craignez-vous parfois de vous faire mener en bateau ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2020)

Les deux 

aimez vous manger au restaurant ?


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les deux
> 
> aimez vous manger au restaurant ?




J'ai toujours adoré ça, dès ma petite enfance.




Aimez-vous l'ambiance des bars d'hotels ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> aimez vous manger au restaurant ?


J'adore...les mets...le vin...



Human-Fly a dit:


> Aimez-vous l'ambiance des bars d'hotels ?


Oui, mais cela dépend du lieu

pour vous, que signifie ok oralement ? (oui, mafois si il n'y a que cette solution, ...)


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> J'adore...les mets...le vin...
> 
> 
> Oui, mais cela dépend du lieu
> ...



"Oui". Ou "d'accord". Ou encore "bien".




Comment vivez-vous habituellement une période de canicule ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Août 2020)

J'ai compris, arrête de m'embêter   
Plus sérieusement : la même chose que "d'accord".



Human-Fly a dit:


> Craignez-vous parfois de vous faire mener en bateau ?


Il me semble que celle-là a été oubliée. Dans mon cas : oui. Donc je prend beaucoup de précaution pour tout.

Quelle est votre type de boisson favorite ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Comment vivez-vous habituellement une période de canicule ?


Au chaud... hâte d'arrêter le télétravail et d'avoir la clim


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> J'ai compris, arrête de m'embêter
> Plus sérieusement : la même chose que "d'accord".
> 
> 
> ...




L'eau avant tout.
 Mais j'aurais du mal à me passer du café, du thé, et des jus de fruits.




ecatomb a dit:


> Au chaud... hâte d'arrêter le télétravail et d'avoir la clim




Et la question pour la personne suivante ?...  

 




J'en propose une :

Aimez-vous les réseaux sociaux ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Et la question pour la personne suivante ?...


Ben tu y a répondu, mais peut-être que tu mens et que tu préfères boire plein de bières   



Human-Fly a dit:


> Aimez-vous les réseaux sociaux ?


Pas du tout, d'ailleurs je ne suis pas là.
Facebook : non
Twitter : oui, très ouvert et on peut discuter de tout avec n'importe qui. Pratique aussi pour les info en temps réel sur les problèmes de transport en commun.

Quel est votre mode de déplacement : diesel, essence, électrique, humain (vive les jambes)


----------



## Dead head (6 Août 2020)

À pied.

Quelle heure est-il ?


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Août 2020)

Dead head a dit:


> À pied.
> 
> Quelle heure est-il ?



L'heure de poster ! 




Quel âge aviez-vous la première fois que vous avez pris l'avion ou le bateau ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Août 2020)

Un petit bateau à voile en colo. Donc entre 10 et 12 sûrement.
Je m'en souviendrais toujours vu qu'il n'y avait pas de vent. On se faisait ch***   

Bateau à voile ou à moteur ?


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Un petit bateau à voile en colo. Donc entre 10 et 12 sûrement.
> Je m'en souviendrais toujours vu qu'il n'y avait pas de vent. On se faisait ch***
> 
> Bateau à voile ou à moteur ?




À voile dans la mesure du possible... 
Mais là encore, tout dépend du contexte. 




Quel est le pays dans lequel vous aimeriez vous rendre parmi ceux dans lesquels vous n'êtes encore jamais allé ?


----------



## Dead head (6 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Quel est le pays dans lequel vous aimeriez vous rendre parmi ceux dans lesquels vous n'êtes encore jamais allé ?



La Californie, un jour sans incendie.

Comment faites-vous pour supporter les grandes chaleurs de ces jours-ci ?


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Août 2020)

Dead head a dit:


> La Californie, un jour sans incendie.
> 
> Comment faites-vous pour supporter les grandes chaleurs de ces jours-ci ?




Ombre + café + jus de fruits + boissons à base de thé + encore plus d'eau que d'habitude. 
Et je limite le plus possible mon exposition au soleil. 
Dans la mesure du possible, je sors plutôt en fin de journée. 

( PS: la Californie, sans incendies, je te la recommande vivement ! )




Supportez-vous les fortes chaleurs plutôt bien, plutôt mal, ou vous situez-vous plus ou moins dans la moyenne ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2020)

La chaleur ne me gêne pas 

avez vous un porte bonheur  ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Comment vivez-vous habituellement une période de canicule ?


Sous la clim dans ma gage dorée



ecatomb a dit:


> Quelle est votre type de boisson favorite ?


Pétillant la Vals et le champagne.



Human-Fly a dit:


> Aimez-vous les réseaux sociaux ?


Comme je sors peu, il me permet d'être au jus



ecatomb a dit:


> Quel est votre mode de déplacement : diesel, essence, électrique, humain (vive les jambes)


LA jambe et le bras droit, en fauteuil roulant



Dead head a dit:


> Quelle heure est-il ?





Human-Fly a dit:


> Quel âge aviez-vous la première fois que vous avez pris l'avion ou le bateau ?


10ans 



ecatomb a dit:


> Bateau à voile ou à moteur ?


voile



Human-Fly a dit:


> Quel est le pays dans lequel vous aimeriez vous rendre parmi ceux dans lesquels vous n'êtes encore jamais allé ?


la Barbade 



Dead head a dit:


> Comment faites-vous pour supporter les grandes chaleurs de ces jours-ci ?


Enfermée au bar...MacG



Human-Fly a dit:


> Supportez-vous les fortes chaleurs plutôt bien, plutôt mal, ou vous situez-vous plus ou moins dans la moyenne ?


moi je supporte c'est mon mollet gauche qui supporte pas et me rappel à l'ordre

Allez-vous régulièrement, souvent, au restaurant, de quels type ?


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Sous la clim dans ma gage dorée
> 
> 
> Pétillant la Vals et le champagne.
> ...




Les restaurants japonais font clairement partie de les préférés. 

Pour le reste, je ratisse large :


Cuisine française (tous types y-compris crêperies)
Cuisine asiatique en général
Restaurants à hamburgers

Je dois en oublier, mais en gros c'est l'essentiel. 




Envisagez-vous dans un avenir assez proche l'achat d'un nouvel ordinateur, et si oui de quel type ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Envisagez-vous dans un avenir assez proche l'achat d'un nouvel ordinateur, et si oui de quel type ?


Bah ça dépendra si mon Mac supporte ou pas le nouvel Os. 
Non j'déconne

Durant vos début de conduite, avez-vous commis des infraction au code de la route ?


----------



## East_ (6 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Bah ça dépendra si mon Mac supporte ou pas le nouvel Os.
> Non j'déconne
> 
> Durant vos début de conduite, avez-vous commis des infraction au code de la route ?


J'ai conduit en soirée avec des amis pour apprendre sans aucune licence qui me donnait le droit de conduire seul (en 1 contrôle de police j'aurais pu être déchu du droit de conduire si le policier/juge n'aurais pas été cool)


Avez vous eu du mal à apprendre à conduire ? (moi oui beaucoup trop)


----------



## Dead head (6 Août 2020)

East_ a dit:


> Avez vous eu du mal à apprendre à conduire ? (moi oui beaucoup trop)



Je n'ai jamais appris et je n'ai jamais conduit.

Aimez-vous la conduite ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2020)

Parfois , cela dépend des jours 

avez vous déjà commandé un repas sur internet ?


----------



## East_ (6 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Parfois , cela dépend des jours
> 
> avez vous déjà commandé un repas sur internet ?


 Beaucoup trop souvent, Uber eats et Burger King on souvent le derniers mots sur ma flemme de me faire à manger quand je rentre du travail :x 

Êtes-vous bon cuisiner ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Août 2020)

Avant oui , mais il y a des années que je touche plus aux fourneaux 

bien réveillé ce matin ?


----------



## East_ (7 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Avant oui , mais il y a des années que je touche plus aux fourneaux
> 
> bien réveillé ce matin ?


J’ai du prendre 1h pour me réveiller ...

Est-ce que vous croyez la sincérité des gens ? J’ai constamment l’impression que on me ment pour ma part (enfin presque)


----------



## LS Zaitsev (7 Août 2020)

Si la sincérité se manifeste par des paroles, je n'y crois guère, sauf rares exceptions (personnes que je connais bien). Si la sincérité se manifeste par des actes, j'ai tendance à y croire.

A quand remonte la dernière fois où vous avez dit NON en public ?


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Août 2020)

East_ a dit:


> J’ai du prendre 1h pour me réveiller ...
> 
> Est-ce que vous croyez la sincérité des gens ? J’ai constamment l’impression que on me ment pour ma part (enfin presque)




Oui, je fais assez facilement confiance aux gens.
Et je ne suis qu'assez rarement déçu.

Il est parfois tentant de se méfier de tout le monde, ou presque...
Savoir se méfier suffisamment est important, pour se protéger
Mais savoir accorder sa confiance est tout aussi nécessaire.
Sans quoi la seule méfiance ne conduit que de l'isolement, et on rate beaucoup de choses...

C'est une sorte d'équilibre à trouver. 


LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Si la sincérité se manifeste par des paroles, je n'y crois guère, sauf rares exceptions (personnes que je connais bien). Si la sincérité se manifeste par des actes, j'ai tendance à y croire.
> 
> A quand remonte la dernière fois où vous avez dit NON en public ?




Il y a différentes manières de dire NON en public. 
Dans mon cas, ce n'est que trop récent, et je n'en suis pas si fier que ça, avec le recul. 
Pour les choses importantes, je préfère dans la mesure du possible que "OUI" ou "NON" se disent en privé plutôt qu'en public. 




Vous est-il plutôt facile de pardonner, ou pas ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Août 2020)

Cela dépend de la faute

dormez vous facilement ?


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Cela dépend de la faute
> 
> dormez vous facilement ?




Pas du tout. 




D'une manière générale, vous sentez-vous attiré par le mystère ?...


----------



## East_ (8 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pas du tout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Complètement, la curiosité est un vilain défaut mais il reste très plaisant !

De quels produit Apple avez vous été le plus déçu ?


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Août 2020)

East_ a dit:


> Complètement, la curiosité est un vilain défaut mais il reste très plaisant !
> 
> De quels produit Apple avez vous été le plus déçu ?




Je ne suis déçu d'aucun produit Apple, à part Cata Lina... 
L'exception qui confirme la règle, comme on dit. 




Un produit Apple dont vous attendez la sortie avec impatience?...


----------



## Dead head (8 Août 2020)

Des verres de lunettes qui s'auto-nettoient.

De quand date votre dernière gaffe ?


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Août 2020)

Dead head a dit:


> Des verres de lunettes qui s'auto-nettoient.
> 
> De quand date votre dernière gaffe ?







J'en fais souvent... 
Des petites, en général. 
Je ne peux dire à quand remonte ma petite gaffe... Il y en a trop. 

Ma dernière grosse gaffe doit remonter à largement plus d'un mois. 
Les plus grosses sont les plus rares, heureusement. 

 




Pourquoi faisons-nous parfois du mal aux personnes qu'on aime le plus, même sans jamais le vouloir ?...


----------



## Jura39 (8 Août 2020)

Nous ne faisons pas plus de mal , mais nous y sommes plus réceptifs 

Votre prochain achat ?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (8 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Nous ne faisons pas plus de mal , mais nous y sommes plus réceptifs
> 
> Votre prochain achat ?



Une lime queue-de-rat (cet après-midi, si j'en trouve une !).


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Août 2020)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Une lime queue-de-rat (cet après-midi, si j'en trouve une !).




Fort bien.  

Et la question pour la personne suivante ?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Août 2020)

La question: avez-vous déjà oublié de faire quelque chose ?


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> La question: avez-vous déjà oublié de faire quelque chose ?




Tout le temps... 
En principe, il ne s'agit pas d'oublis trop importants ni aux conséquences trop embêtantes... 

Donc, je ne jetterai pas la pierre à LS Zaitsev.  
D'autant qu'ici, il m'est parfois arrivé moi aussi d'oublier de poser une question à la personne suivante... 




En informatique, diriez-vous que votre niveau est faible, moyen, ou avancé ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Août 2020)

C'est mon métier, je suis avancé dans des domaines et faible dans d'autre. Exemple : 9/10 en Mainframe et 0/10 en Cobol
Concernant simplement l'utilisation de Windows 10 et de macOS : moyen. Il me manque pas mal d'expérience pour être au niveau avancé   

Que prendre pour se rafraichir ce midi : une boisson ou une glace ?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (9 Août 2020)

Ah, _my bad_.

_" Un pays dont l'État est laïc doit-il conserver des jours fériés religieux (d'une seule religion en l'occurrence) ? "_

Concernant l'informatique, je trouve que le terme _informatique_ est trop large pour qu'on puisse y répondre précisément.

Ce midi, ce sera whisky pour moi, car le temps est étrangement gris et couvert. Cela ne saurait durer puisque je vis dans une des principales destinations touristiques des français.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2020)

C’est quoi la question ?


----------



## Dead head (10 Août 2020)

Une absence, un vide sidéral.

C'est quoi la réponse ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Août 2020)

Là est la question :
Etre ou ne pas être ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2020)

C’est grande question 

plage aujourd’hui ?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (10 Août 2020)

Non, c'est sale et je m'ennuie vite.

J'en déduis donc que personne ne souhaite répondre à la question que j'avais posée... 
Évitons donc les sujets sérieux : _Comment préparez-vous le café (machine à capsules, cafetière filtre, french press, etc.) ?_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Août 2020)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> _" Un pays dont l'État est laïc doit-il conserver des jours fériés religieux (d'une seule religion en l'occurrence) ? "_


La France est un état laïque ?
La justification de ce principe est que, pour que l’État respecte toutes les croyances de manière égale, il ne doit en reconnaître aucune. De ce fait, l’État n’intervient pas dans la religion du citoyen, pas plus que la religion n’intervient dans le fonctionnement de l’État.


LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Comment préparez-vous le café (machine à capsules, cafetière filtre, french press, etc.) ?


Je bois du thé ahah !


La reprise du travail est-elle proche ?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (10 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> La France est un état laïque ?
> La justification de ce principe est que, pour que l’État respecte toutes les croyances de manière égale, il ne doit en reconnaître aucune. De ce fait, l’État n’intervient pas dans la religion du citoyen, pas plus que la religion n’intervient dans le fonctionnement de l’État.
> 
> Je bois du thé ahah !
> ...



Je ne parlais pas d'un pays en particulier, mais la France peut être un bon exemple car l'État y est, en principe, laïc.
Je suis d'accord avec votre définition d'un état laïc, mais cela ne répond pas à ma question...

Pas de reprise à l'horizon pour moi, puisque je ne suis pas en vacances.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Août 2020)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> J'en déduis donc que personne ne souhaite répondre à la question que j'avais posée...





LS Zaitsev a dit:


> mais cela ne répond pas à ma question...


Sujet sensible qui risquerait d'ouvrir LE débat comme nous sommes en période estivale mieux vaut ne pas l'ouvrir, qu'en pensez-vous ?


LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Pas de reprise à l'horizon pour moi, puisque je ne suis pas en vacances.



Pourquoi doit-on rentrer dans des cases ?


----------



## Dead head (10 Août 2020)

Pour mieux en sortir. De la même manière que j'aime les portes fermées car ce sont les seules que l'on peut ouvrir.

Suis-je vraiment con ?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (10 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Sujet sensible qui risquerait d'ouvrir LE débat comme nous sommes en période estivale mieux vaut ne pas l'ouvrir, qu'en pensez-vous ?
> 
> 
> Pourquoi doit-on rentrer dans des cases ?



D'accord, vous avez probablement raison.

On rentre dans des cases quand on veut bien y rentrer. Enfermer les gens dans des cases est une conséquence de la dérive essentialiste de notre époque : on réduit chacun à un détail, une caractéristique, et on ne voit plus ce qu'est la personne.
Et ce n'est pas toujours la faute des autres : beaucoup de gens se construisent une identité complète autour d'un seul point (couleur politique, couleur de peau, orientation sexuelle ou sexe, style musical ou vestimentaire, hobby, etc.).

On est tous le con de quelqu'un.

PS ésolé, mais après des années sur MacG, je n'ai toujours pas compris comment faire des citations multiples et successives.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Août 2020)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> PS ésolé, mais après des années sur MacG, je n'ai toujours pas compris comment faire des citations multiples et successives.


Sélectionner la partie de la phrase ou double clic sur la phrase entière, si vous avez plusieurs items au fur et à mesure vous sélectionné puis cliquez sur citation, et à la fin sur votre bandeau pour écrire avant cliquez sur insérez le/les citations.
Veillez à ce qu'il soit inscrit "QUOTE" au début et à la fin de la citions.



LS Zaitsev a dit:


> On est tous le con de quelqu'un.



Pour vous être handicapé cela signifie quoi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Août 2020)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Enfermer les gens dans des cases est une conséquence de la dérive essentialiste de notre époque : on réduit chacun à un détail, une caractéristique, et on ne voit plus ce qu'est la personne.



Oh oui, malheur


----------



## Dead head (10 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Pour vous être handicapé cela signifie quoi ?


Rencontrer dans la vie des obstacles que les autres ne rencontrent pas, et devoir en plus faire avec le regard des autres (compatissant, apeuré, méprisant,…)

Quelle sera la prochaine question ?


----------



## D34 Angel (10 Août 2020)

Dead head a dit:


> Quelle sera la prochaine question ?


C'était la question ?
Vais essayer d'en trouver une.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une autre question ?


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Pour vous être handicapé cela signifie quoi ?





Dead head a dit:


> Rencontrer dans la vie des obstacles que les autres ne rencontrent pas, et devoir en plus faire avec le regard des autres (compatissant, apeuré, méprisant,…)
> 
> Quelle sera la prochaine question ?




Excellente réponse à mon avis. 

Je préparais la mienne, et je me permets de la poster quand même, en prenant quelques libertés avec les habitudes de ce thread. 



WheelNelly a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Pour vous être handicapé cela signifie quoi ?



Être handicapé, pour moi, cela signifie ne pas pouvoir effectuer différentes tâches (selon les cas travailler, et/ou conduire, et/ou marcher, etc...), et parfois ne pas pouvoir être autonome (ou pas complètement), en raison d'une motricité limitée ou de certaines pathologies mentales, ou les deux à la fois.
Qu'il s'agisse de handicap physique ou mental, ou les deux à la fois, il y a bien entendu de multiples niveaux de handicap.

Le plus important étant, pour les personnes concernées par le handicap, d'accéder à une vie la plus agréable possible malgré tout, ou, à défaut, à une vie supportable.
Le plus important pour les personnes n'étant pas concernées devrait être de pouvoir percevoir la personne derrière le handicap, sans jamais rejeter quelqu'un en raison de son handicap (ou dans d'autres cas de sa maladie).





D34 Angel a dit:


> C'était la question ?
> Vais essayer d'en trouver une.
> 
> Quelqu'un a-t-il une autre question ?



Oui, une question fondamentale.  


Par fortes chaleurs (ou autre), café ou thé chaud ou glacé, ou alternance entre les deux ?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Août 2020)

Thé menthe poivrée

Les cartes de stationnements ont le sigle du "handicap" : c'est un fauteuil dessus. 
Dans ce cas, pourquoi des "marchants" peuvent s'y garer prétextant un mal de dos, avec une carte en prime ?
Si on a mal au dos qu'on ce fait reconnaitre "handicapé". Ces gens ont mal au dos MAIS peuvent piétiner des heures dans les magasins : oxymore !


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Thé menthe poivrée
> 
> Les cartes de stationnements ont le sigle du "handicap" : c'est un fauteuil dessus.
> Dans ce cas, pourquoi des "marchants" peuvent s'y garer prétextant un mal de dos, avec une carte en prime ?
> Si on a mal au dos qu'on ce fait reconnaitre "handicapé". Ces gens ont mal au dos MAIS peuvent piétiner des heures dans les magasins : oxymore !





Je suis entièrement d'accord.  




Le Bar MacG n'est-il pas un endroit agréable par temps de canicule (ou autre, d'ailleurs)?...


----------



## D34 Angel (10 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Le Bar MacG n'est-il pas un endroit agréable par temps de canicule ?


Certes, mais j'ai beau y passer du temps, je n'ai pas moins chaud pour autant.


Avez-vous une combine pour avoir moins chaud ?


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Août 2020)

D34 Angel a dit:


> Certes, mais j'ai beau y passer du temps, je n'ai pas moins chaud pour autant.
> 
> 
> Avez-vous une combine pour avoir moins chaud ?




- Ventilateurs, de préférence avec brumisateur. 
L'idéal est de remplir le réservoir du brumisateur avec de l'eau la plus froide possible. Et même avec de petits glaçons dans l'eau quand on peut les glisser dans le réservoir.  

- Aérer l'habitation la nuit, quand la température baisse un peu. 
Fermer fenêtres et volets dans la journée. 

- Plus efficace encore (mais avec certaines contraintes et certains inconvénients) : le climatiseur. 


Le Bar MacG ne fait pas pas baisser la température, hélas, mais permet toutefois de s'aérer l'esprit !  




Redoutez-vous encore une canicule cette année après la canicule actuelle ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2020)

Non , mais ............

Avez vous déjà mangé ce soir ?


----------



## D34 Angel (10 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Avez vous déjà mangé ce soir ?


Si j'avais répondu tout de suite (après avoir vu la question), j'aurais répondu : "Non, pas encore".
Mais désormais, je réponds : "Oui car, comme je n'avais pas mangé ce midi, j'avais un peu les crocs"


En vacances, faites-vous l'apéro avant chaque repas ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2020)

Oui , c’est un moment convivial 

que faite vous de suite ?


----------



## D34 Angel (10 Août 2020)

Là, je réponds à ton message ... 

Et vous, que ferez-vous après avoir lu le mien ?


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Août 2020)

D34 Angel a dit:


> Là, je réponds à ton message ...
> 
> Et vous, que ferez-vous après avoir lu le mien ?




Je tâcherai d'y répondre de mon mieux.  




Attendez-vous les orages avec impatience ?...


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2020)

Non 
Aucun risque ou je me trouve en ce moment

lisez vous le journal le matin ?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (11 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> lisez vous le journal le matin ?



Non. Ni le matin ni jamais.

Trouvez-vous que les verres qui sortent d'un lave-vaisselle grincent et ont un toucher (touché?) bizarre ?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2020)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Non. Ni le matin ni jamais.
> 
> Trouvez-vous que les verres qui sortent d'un lave-vaisselle grincent et ont un toucher (touché?) bizarre ?




Je pensais que les verres avaient toujours plus ou moins le même toucher... 
Mais maintenant que tu le dis, il est possible que le lave-vaisselle produise un effet abrasif qui en plus de provoquer une certaine opacité altérant la transparence du verre en modifie très légèrement la surface et donc le toucher... 
Des verres peut-être très légèrement moins lisses que ceux lavés à la main... 




Aimez-vous les questions en tous genres ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2020)

Oui



aimez vous vous faire plaindre ?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui
> 
> 
> 
> aimez vous vous faire plaindre ?




Non. 




Faut-il toujours avoir un but précis (ou plusieurs) dans la vie ?


----------



## D34 Angel (11 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Faut-il toujours avoir un but précis (ou plusieurs) dans la vie ?


Un but ? Pas forcément.
L'essentiel est, je pense, d'avoir un(des) projet(s) ... pour aller de l'avant.


Etes-vous en vacances ou bien sont-elles déjà finies ou, encore, vont-elles arriver  ?


----------



## litobar71 (11 Août 2020)

vacances est un mot disparu & lointain depuis ma cessation d'activité

_si vous vous réincarniez en animal, auriez-vous plutôt des nageoires, des ailes ou quatre pattes ?_
je vois d'ici une réponse genre "manchot" et/ou "pingouin"


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Août 2020)

Etre un dauphin ou un chat   Mais voler... pas trop envie, on s'écrase vite 

Que mangez-vous au petit-déjeuner ?


----------



## litobar71 (11 Août 2020)

café, clopes + problèmes techniques & sottises sur MacGé.

_votre légume, fruit ou condiment préféré dans la ratatouille ?__ qui sans lui n'en serait pas une !_


----------



## D34 Angel (11 Août 2020)

Incontestablement le poivron ! 

Quelle est votre boisson rafraichissante préférée ?


----------



## East_ (11 Août 2020)

D34 Angel a dit:


> Incontestablement le poivron !
> 
> Quelle est votre boisson rafraichissante préférée ?


L'eau ou le café glacé 

Votre boisson chaude préférée ?


----------



## litobar71 (11 Août 2020)

cacao, miel et lait ½ écrémé --> tiède & frais également. 

_avez-vous trait et bu le lait sortant du pis ? vache ou chèvre ou brebis._


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2020)

Oui , c’est même excellent 

comment occupez vous vos vacances ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> comment occupez vous vos vacances ?


A l'égal des autres jours, nothing.

Quel est votre jour préféré ?


----------



## litobar71 (11 Août 2020)

le jour de relâche de la nourrice. 

_utilisez-vous parfois Article au hasard chez Wikipédia ?_


----------



## Dead head (11 Août 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> _utilisez-vous parfois Article au hasard chez Wikipédia ?_



Jamais.

Saviez-vous que cette possibilité existait ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Août 2020)

Non du tout.

Comment faites-vous pour entretenir votre mémoire ?
Un cerveau inoccupé est l'officine du Diable. Le nom du Diable est Alzheimer


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2020)

Je me souviens plus

plage de sable au de galets ?


----------



## D34 Angel (11 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Comment faites-vous pour entretenir votre mémoire ?





Jura39 a dit:


> Je me souviens plus


J'étais sûr que quelqu'un allait répondre ça !




Jura39 a dit:


> plage de sable au de galets ?


Plage d'herbe (en bord de rivière) pour moi.


Vivre en ville ou la la campagne ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2020)

A la montagne 

aimez vous conduire dans la neige ?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (11 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> aimez vous conduire dans la neige ?



Oui, j'aime beaucoup, mais je le pratique rarement.

Human-Fly est-il adepte de Jeff Goldblum ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2020)

C’est un homme de goût 

achetez vous des vêtements de marques ?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C’est un homme de goût
> 
> achetez vous des vêtements de marques ?



Oui.






LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Oui, j'aime beaucoup, mais je le pratique rarement.
> 
> Human-Fly est-il adepte de Jeff Goldblum ?



Mon pseudo n'a rien à voir avec le film *The Fly*.

Il trouve sa source dans trois autres films :


*The Guns of Navarone*
*Enter the Dragon*
*The Saint*




Aimez-vous les films d'horreur?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2020)

Pas trop

avez vous déjà été dans un cinéma porno?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas trop
> 
> avez vous déjà été dans un cinéma porno?




Non.

Mais je le regrette presque, maintenant que ces salles ont disparu...




Ratissez-vous large - voire très large - dans vos goûts cinématographiques, ou avez-vous des préférences marquées ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2020)

J’aime trop de chose , alors je ratisse large , très large.

êtes vous heureux dans votre job ?


----------



## Dead head (12 Août 2020)

Je ne travaille pas.

Êtes-vous malheureux dans votre job ?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2020)

Dead head a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais appris et je n'ai jamais conduit.
> 
> Aimez-vous la conduite ?



Je n'ai pas non plus le permis et ne conduis donc pas non plus.



Dead head a dit:


> Je ne travaille pas.
> 
> Êtes-vous malheureux dans votre job ?



Je ne travaille pas non plus.

( Nous avons quelques points communs, je crois.)




Faut-il obligatoirement travailler et conduire pour exister socialement ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2020)

Non du tout, mais travailler procure une vie sociale qui n’est pas désagréable..

faite vous du vélo ?


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Août 2020)

Oh oui devant la télé avec le tour de France !

Faites vous de la natation ?


----------



## D34 Angel (12 Août 2020)

Non, je ne sais pas nager.
Enfin ... si je tombe à l'eau, je sais revenir (mélange de nage indienne et de nage petit-chien) mais faut pas me demander de faire 100 m.


Avez-vous déjà conduit un bateau (à moteur - je parle pas d'une barque ou d'un canoé) ?


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Août 2020)

Oui le pointu de mon grand père

Aimez-vous la pêche sous- marine ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Août 2020)

Pour ne pas se noyer : faire la planche est pratique et reposant 
Je sais (plutôt savais) faire la brasse et le crawl mais cela date. Donc la pêche sous-marine on laisse tomber 

Aimez-vous les animaux marins ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2020)

J’adore 

Faites-vous les soldes ?


----------



## Dead head (12 Août 2020)

Je n'achète pas quand on m'incite à acheter (soldes, appels téléphoniques, publicités…).

Achetez-vous des articles en soldes que vous n'auriez pas achetés sans les soldes ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2020)

Non, en général ce que j’aime n’est pas soldé 

que faite vous aujourd’hui ?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (12 Août 2020)

Merci Human-Fly d'avoir répondu à mon questionnement profond.   Cela me hantait !

Nous sommes mercredi, c'est habituellement mon jour de congé, quand je ne suis pas en mission. Je ne fais donc rien, à part un peu de piscine et tailler des morceaux de bois auxquels je ne parviens jamais à donner la forme que j'ai dans mon esprit.

Êtes-vous retraités ?
(je ne m'adresse pas à Nelly).

Bonne journée à tous et merci pour votre bonne humeur régulière.


----------



## Dead head (12 Août 2020)

Oui, et heureux de l'être.

Préférez-vous le vouvoiement ou le tutoiement sur ce forum ?

Préfères-tu le vouvoiement ou le tutoiement sur ce forum ?


----------



## D34 Angel (12 Août 2020)

Perso, sur les forums, je tutoie facilement et j'en attends autant à mon égard.
A une époque où j'avais mon propre forum (forum de loisir), le tutoiement était imposé.
=> Le mot "vous" servait à s'adresser à tout le monde.


Préférez-vous (je m'adresse à tout le monde  ) le vouvoiement ou le tutoiement dans la vraie vie (ailleurs que sur le net)  ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Août 2020)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Êtes-vous retraités ?
> (je ne m'adresse pas à Nelly).



ça se voit tant que ça, du moins, se ressent dans mes propos, que je suis D'jeuns ?



D34 Angel a dit:


> Préférez-vous (je m'adresse à tout le monde  ) le vouvoiement ou le tutoiement dans la vraie vie (ailleurs que sur le net) ?


Vu le savoir ici, et vos connaissances qui force le respect : le vouvoiement serai de rigueur sur ce forum, au premier abord.

Que pensez-vous des membres de MacG en comparaison à ceux de Facebook ?


----------



## D34 Angel (12 Août 2020)

D34 Angel a dit:


> ... dans la vraie vie (ailleurs que sur le net) ?





WheelNelly a dit:


> Vu le savoir ici, et vos connaissances qui force le respect : le vouvoiement serai de rigueur sur ce forum, au premier abord.


J'avais dit "ailleurs que sur le net" ...




WheelNelly a dit:


> Que pensez-vous des membres de MacG en comparaison à ceux de Facebook ?


Aucune comparaison possible ...
=> d'un côté, l'utilité
=> de l'autre, la futilité


Où se trouve la section "Utilitaires" sur ce forum ?
(Il me semble en avoir vue une mais je ne la retrouve plus)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Août 2020)

D34 Angel a dit:


> (ailleurs que sur le net) ?



Vouvoiement avec les individus, tutoiement entre famille, amis.



D34 Angel a dit:


> Où se trouve la section "Utilitaires" sur ce forum ?


Désolé, i don't know.

Que penseriez-vous si l'anglais était employé, de partout, et dès la crèche ? (du FranGlais)


----------



## Dead head (12 Août 2020)

Je changerais de planète !

Et vous ?


----------



## D34 Angel (12 Août 2020)

Moi aussi ! 


Quelqu'un sait-il répondre à ma question précédente ?


D34 Angel a dit:


> Où se trouve la section "Utilitaires" sur ce forum ?
> (Il me semble en avoir vue une mais je ne la retrouve plus)


Je me doute de la réponse que je vais obtenir


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2020)

C’est bien le Français 

avez vous envie de changer de job ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Août 2020)

Non les enfants mémorisent mieux étant petit (flexibilité du cerveau). 
Etre bilingue ouvre les portes.
On devrait donner des cours aux chômeurs. 
L'anglais n'est une seconde langue mais une langue internationale parlait dans 75 % du monde. Au moins il n'y aura plus la barrière de la langue.

Personne ouverte d'esprit ou pleines d'aprioris ?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (12 Août 2020)

@Nelly : je ne connais pas ton âge et ne me le suis jamais imaginé.

Je préfère le tutoiement. J'ai grandi et vécu longtemps dans un contexte socio-culturel où le vouvoiement n'existe pas. Je pratique également le tutoiement systématique dans le cadre professionnel. Les seuls que cela a pu gêner étaient des français (certains).
Parfois, je vouvoie, mais c'est plus par une sorte de crainte de vexer, ou pour apaiser une personne que je sens conflictuelle.



Jura39 a dit:


> avez vous envie de changer de job ?



Oui, clairement ! Travaillant depuis quelques années maintenant dans un domaine assez anxiogène et qui pousse à la paranoïa (le secteur de la sécurité, surtout dans une zone géographique comme la mienne actuellement), je suis en train de préparer une reconversion professionnelle (avec reprise d'études, déménagement, changement de vie complet !). Je suis malheureusement ralenti dans les démarches par le contexte sanitaire actuel.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2020)

Très ouvert

Que pensez vous des personnes qui ne pense qu’à ce plaindre ?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (12 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Détestez vous les personnes qui ce plaignent ?



Les détester, non. Je les condamne si elles ne font rien, n'agissent pas, pour changer ce qui les fait souffrir.
Et je distingue bien "râler" et "se plaindre". Certains râleurs sont très combatifs et dynamiques !
Le pire étant les plaintifs qui restent passifs. Là, cela révèle souvent des soucis psychologiques plus profonds.

Donc, faites-vous une différence entre _râler_ et _se plaindre_ ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2020)

Oui 

êtes vous triste pour les autres ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Août 2020)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Êtes-vous retraités ?
> (je ne m'adresse pas à Nelly).





LS Zaitsev a dit:


> @Nelly : je ne connais pas ton âge et ne me le suis jamais imaginé.



pourquoi donc préciser que tu ne t'adressais pas à moi ?



Jura39 a dit:


> êtes vous triste pour les autres ?


Hélas oui, je suis trop une éponge.



Jura39 a dit:


> Que pensez vous des personnes qui ne pense qu’à ce plaindre ?



Je dirais qu'ils ferais mieux de regarder plus loin que LEURS NOMBRIL



LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Donc, faites-vous une différence entre _râler_ et _se plaindre_ ?



PAS trop

Quel est votre plus gros défaut ?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui
> 
> êtes vous triste pour les autres ?




Si tu parles d'empathie, le sort des autres ne m'est jamais indifférent, effectivement.
Je peux donc être "triste pour les autres" comme je peux aussi être "heureux pour les autres".
Tout particulièrement, bien entendu, lorsqu'il s'agit d'une personne proche ou que j'apprécie spécialement.







WheelNelly a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Hélas oui, je suis trop une éponge.



Pas tant "hélas" que ça de mon point de vue.  
Trop d'empathie vaudra toujours mieux que trop d'indifférence. 
Du moins selon moi. 







			
				WheelNelly a dit:
			
		

> Quel est votre plus gros défaut ?







Ma difficulté à percevoir et à gérer le temps.
Certains contextes précis peuvent toutefois m'aider à me "cadrer".
Typiquement, un voyage.
Je ne rate pas les trains ni les avions parce que là, je prends des marges de sécurité importantes.
Dans ces cas-là, je suis même souvent très en avance. 




Quelle est votre plus grande qualité ?


----------



## Dead head (12 Août 2020)

Je suis tout simplement le meilleur en tout !

À part ça, ça va ?


----------



## D34 Angel (12 Août 2020)

Mes chevilles, à moi, vont bien aussi

Quel jeu, de ce forum "La salle de jeu", n'aimez-vous pas ?
(Moi, c'est celui-ci, je n'ai pas trop du tout compris ce qu'il fallait faire   )


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Trop d'empathie vaudra toujours mieux que trop d'indifférence.
> Du moins selon moi.



Trop d'empathie, tu l'empathie



D34 Angel a dit:


> Quel jeu, de ce forum "La salle de jeu" n'aimez-vous pas ?


celui du n° du post (je n'arrive pas à y jouer)

Etudes longues ou courtes ?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2020)

Dead head a dit:


> Je suis tout simplement le meilleur en tout !



Pareil. 



Dead head a dit:


> À part ça, ça va ?




Pas mal, mais ça devrait aller encore mieux demain, quand les orages auront foudroyé cette canicule. 






WheelNelly a dit:


> Trop d'empathie, tu l'empathie
> 
> 
> celui du n° du post (je n'arrive pas à y jouer)
> ...




Études longues interrompues en cours de route. 
Donc, études à la noix, de longueur moyenne... 
Mais j'ai quand même appris un truc ou deux.  





Chez une femme, recherchez-vous plutôt la beauté, ou l'intelligence ?

(Après, si vous voulez, je vous proposerai la réponse de James West. )


----------



## Dead head (12 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Chez une femme, recherchez-vous plutôt la beauté, ou l'intelligence ?


Ni l'une ni l'autre, mais l'humanité.

Et chez un homme ?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2020)

Dead head a dit:


> Ni l'une ni l'autre, mais l'humanité.



Je te situe au même niveau que James West. 



Dead head a dit:


> Et chez un homme ?




La capacité à faire face à la plupart des épreuves de la vie, sans jamais être indifférent au sort des autres. 
Mais ça vaut aussi pour les femmes, en fait... 




Dans ce jeu, vous est-il plus facile de répondre que de poser une question à la personne suivante ? 

( Ce qui est mon cas... )


----------



## D34 Angel (12 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Dans ce jeu, vous est-il plus facile de répondre que de poser une question à la personne suivante ?


Oui, souvent je ne réponds pas car je ne sais pas quoi poser comme question.


Dans ce jeu, vous est-il plus facile de poser une question à la personne suivante que de répondre à la question posée ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Août 2020)

D34 Angel a dit:


> Dans ce jeu, vous est-il plus facile de poser une question à la personne suivante que de répondre à la question posée ?


ça dépends, il me faut de l'inspiration.

Que pensez-vous de MacG, des modos ?


----------



## litobar71 (12 Août 2020)

les modérateurs sont méchants et sévères.

_aimeriez-vous des modératrices charitables et bienveillantes ?_


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> les modérateurs sont méchants et sévères.
> 
> _aimeriez-vous des modératrices charitables et bienveillantes ?_


 

Comment as-tu deviné ???... 


(PS: Pour l'instant, il me semble qu'il n'y a jamais eu qu'une seule modératrice sur MacG : *Modern__Thing*. Elle ne l'est d'ailleurs plus depuis des années, malheureusement...) 




Quand la Terrasse est en modération à priori, ne trouvez pas la Salle de Jeux plus sympathique, voire plus intéressante que la Terrasse ?...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2020)

Non 

vous mangez au restaurant souvent en vacances ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Août 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> les modérateurs sont méchants et sévères.



oh ! pas avec moi.
Je suis attaché à eux.



Jura39 a dit:


> vous mangez au restaurant souvent en vacances ?


Oui et pas qu'en vacances !

Quels mets affectionnés-vous, particulièrement ?


----------



## litobar71 (12 Août 2020)

[ aparté on ]


litobar71 a dit:


> les modérateurs sont méchants et sévères.





WheelNelly a dit:


> oh ! pas avec moi.
> Je suis attaché à eux.


je faisais référence à un de mes posts            #1 129           hyper-virulent.
et à celui-ci bien rigolo également            #1 130         

[ aparté off ]


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> oh ! pas avec moi.
> Je suis attaché à eux.
> 
> 
> ...



Plein.

Dont le homard, par exemple.
J'aime la plupart des plats que l'on trouve dans les restaurants de poissons (cuisine française).
Cuisine traditionnelle, nouvelle cuisine, restaurants gastronomiques aussi.

J'adore aussi la cuisine japonaise.

Les restaurants à hamburgers (hors fast food) également.

J'adore aussi les galettes au blé noir et les crêpes au froment dans les crêperies.


Pour les desserts, tiramisu, ou différentes spécialités à base de chocolat ou de fruits.
En pâtisserie ou en glaces. Ainsi que sorbets pour les fruits.


J'adore aller au restaurant depuis ma petite enfance. 


PS : Rien à voir, mais dans un post précédent, j'ai parlé d'une sympathique geekette, et seule fille ayant jamais eu un statut de modératrice sur MacG : *Modern__Thing*.
Dans *ce post* mon lien pointait vers... Autre chose ! 




Aimez-vous les glaçons dans vos boissons fraîches ?


----------



## D34 Angel (12 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Aimez-vous les glaçons dans vos boissons fraîches ?


Oh que oui ... et surtout dans le Ricard !


Aimez-vous les glaçons avec les alcools forts (genre Whisky, Cognac, Rhum ...)
(moi, non ... je trouve que ça dénature le goût)


----------



## litobar71 (12 Août 2020)

non, à température ambiante mais dans une cave c'est parfait.

_glissez-vous des glaçons sous les vêtements de votre chéri.e ? pour aller les chercher bien entendu !_


----------



## LS Zaitsev (12 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> pourquoi donc préciser que tu ne t'adressais pas à moi ?



Parce que je pensais que tu n'étais pas à la retraite. 

Les glaçons, jamais ! sauf dans les boissons où l'eau entre déjà dans la préparation (Ricard) ou certains cocktails (caïpirinha).
En général, je n'aime pas les boissons fraîches. Même en cas de forte chaleur, je ne mets pas d'eau au frais.

Glisser des glaçons dans les vêtements, j'ai dû le faire à 15 ans. Maintenant, non... Si je fais ça à ma femme, je vais aller engraisser les poissons...


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2020)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Parce que je pensais que tu n'étais pas à la retraite.
> 
> Les glaçons, jamais ! sauf dans les boissons où l'eau entre déjà dans la préparation (Ricard) ou certains cocktails (caïpirinha).
> En général, je n'aime pas les boissons fraîches. Même en cas de forte chaleur, je ne mets pas d'eau au frais.




Fort bien.  

Et la question pour la personne suivante ?...  


Heureusement que litobar71 est là pour nous sauver ! 




litobar71 a dit:


> non, à température ambiante mais dans une cave c'est parfait.
> 
> _glissez- des glaçons sous les vêtements de votre chéri.e ? pour aller les chercher bien entendu !_




L'idée est bonne quoique presque trop sage...
"Sous les vêtements" est loin d'être le seul endroit où l'on puisse glisser un glaçon... 




Vous sentez-vous parfois captivé par le spectacle d'un orage, par exemple au bord de la mer ?...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2020)

Oui j’adore

pensez vous que l’on dit la vérité aux malades ?


----------



## litobar71 (12 Août 2020)

Dʳ Knock Knock Knock évidemment !

_que préférez-vous : une rude fièvre ou une très désagréable migraine ?_


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> Dʳ Knock Knock Knock évidemment !
> 
> _que préférez-vous : une rude fièvre ou une très désagréable migraine ?_



C'est un peu choisir entre la peste et le choléra... 

Personnellement, je supporte mieux les rudes fièvres que les très désagréables migraines. 




Pensez-vous que litobar71 détienne des actions chez Doliprane ?...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2020)

non

tu as mal à la tête ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> non
> 
> tu as mal à la tête ?






Quand je ne passe pas trop de temps à lire ou à écrire des bêtises ici, non !... 

 




Quelles sont vos boissons chaudes préférées ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2020)

Le café , ou un vrai chocolat que j’aime boire à Venise dans le bar d’un copain

avez vous la musique multiroom chez vous?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le café , ou un vrai chocolat que j’aime boire à Venise dans le bar d’un copain
> 
> avez vous la musique multiroom chez vous?



Non. 

( PS : J'adore aussi le café et le vrai chocolat, par ailleurs. ) 



Un livre parmi vos préférés ?...


----------



## litobar71 (13 Août 2020)

Siddhartha de Hermann Hesse, j'avais une faiblesse surtout pour le partager et l'offrir à tout un chacun.

_votre automobile berline 4 portes avec coffre (pas de hayon) préférée, de tout temps ?_


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2020)

Bonne question, mais je bloque car à y réfléchir, cela fait  des années que j’ai des voitures à Hayon . J’ai une Audi A6 Avant et un SUV 3008
Donc les deux avec un hayon

aimez vous le tableau de bord Électronique ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Août 2020)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Parce que je pensais que tu n'étais pas à la retraite.



Retraitée xd, après 10mois dans la vie active 



Human-Fly a dit:


> Un livre parmi vos préférés ?...



22/11/63 de S. King je ne l'ai pas terminé (plus de longues heures d'avion, et dire qu'en principe à cette heure devait à LHR)

Avec quelle Cie aérienne voyagez-vous ?


----------



## litobar71 (13 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> cela fait des années que j’ai des voitures à Hayon


en fait ce n'était pas spécialement "vos" automobiles, perso en 1964/5 j'adorais la BMW 1800 de "papa" avec les essuie-glaces à 2 vitesses et le bouton "phares" on/off par exemple et ses 90 bourrins.


_Jura39 a questionné: aimez vous le tableau de bord Électronique ?_
OUI très pratique, nostalgie quand même des multi-cadrans ronds (et interrupteurs) intégrés à la boiserie sur nos anglaises vintage !

_le chrome est-il indispensable sur les 4-roues modernes ?_



WheelNelly a dit:


> Avec quelle Cie aérienne voyagez-vous ?


l'avant dernière fois, en 1976/77 c'était avec la Sabena.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2020)

J’aime voir un peu de chrome quand même.

Avez vous les phares full leds sur votre voiture ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Août 2020)

Vous êtes tous curieux
Est-ce que je vous en pose des questions ?


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Août 2020)

Non

Quelle question veux tu me poser ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Août 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Quelle question veux tu me poser ?


A toi personnellement ? 

Depuis combien de temps fréquentez-vous ce forum ?


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Août 2020)

Février 2018

Aimez vous le Mojito ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Août 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Aimez vous le Mojito ?



Qui n'aime pas ?
c'est frais, de la menthe, en version avec ou sans alcool

d'après vous quel est la moyenne d'âge sur ce dit forum ?


----------



## litobar71 (13 Août 2020)

35 ans, car je lis des posts de membres de 13 ans (avec accord parental) à 83 ans bien sonnés. 
quatre-vingt-trois moins treize que divise deux égalent trente-cinq, CQFD !

_aimez-vous (ou aimiez-vous) le calcul mental ?_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Août 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> _aimez-vous (ou aimiez-vous) le calcul mental ?_


J'aime bien mais je suis une vrai bi.. en maths (8/20 au bac) 

Etes-vous pour ou contre à ce que la femme soit reconnu à l'égal de l'homme ? Argumenté la réponse


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2020)

Pourquoi pas

a quel niveau cette égalité ?


----------



## litobar71 (13 Août 2020)

sur le plan horizontal pourquoi pas.. ..comme dirait feu Charcot

_vous sortez du four votre clafoutis maison aux cerises, vous saupoudrez de sucre cristallisé et :
a) vous*** attendez sagement qu'il refroidisse ?
b) vous*** vous jetez dessus comme un goinfre ?_

*** vous sous-entend toute la maisonnée bien entendu.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2020)

Je suis pas goinfre et pas trop gâteau

cuisine au gaz ou électrique ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Août 2020)

Electrique pour ne pas tout faire sauter.

Avez-vous déjà vu une rue barrée par les policiers ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2020)

Non jamais 

quel  est votre parfum ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Août 2020)

Black opium

Pourquoi les femmes n’ont pas le même salaire que les hommes (déjà qu'on commence par là) ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2020)

Il faut que je demande à mon patron

un salaire est il un secret ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Août 2020)

Non (898euros pour moi versé par 2 organismes CPAM 439,92e et CAF 458,38 d'Allocation Adulte Handicapé, trop péjoratif ce terme préfère Pers au Mental Robuste). J'ai déjà tout perdu, je n'ai pas peur de perdre et n'ai rien à cacher, mais ça me bande que les valides pensent que la Sécu paie tout : c'est archi faux...

Pourquoi Robin des Bois est imaginaire ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2020)

Quoi , Robin n’existe pas ??

et le Père Noël ?


----------



## D34 Angel (13 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> un salaire est il un secret ?


C'est typiquement français de ne pas évoquer son salaire. Peut-être les patrons ont-ils incité à garder le secret pour éviter que certains ne viennent réclamer un salaire équivalent à celui de quelqu'un d'autre ayant la même activité pour un salaire supérieur.




Jura39 a dit:


> et le Père Noël ?


Je sais que non (démonstration à l'appui - faudra que je retrouve le document)


Les fées, lutins existent-ils ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Pourquoi les femmes n’ont pas le même salaire que les hommes (déjà qu'on commence par là) ?


A cause de l'excuse qu'il faudra leur payer le congé de maternité et que la plupart ne tiennent pas tête aux recruteur sur le sujet du salaire. Résultat, les entreprises sont contentes. Bref, une grosse connerie...



Jura39 a dit:


> Quoi , Robin n’existe pas ??
> 
> et le Père Noël ?


Le père de Noël existe. Mais je ne connais pas ce garçon nommé "Noël"



D34 Angel a dit:


> C'est typiquement français de ne pas évoquer son salaire. Peut-être les patrons ont-ils incité à garder le secret pour éviter que certains ne viennent réclamer un salaire équivalent à celui de quelqu'un d'autre ayant la même activité pour un salaire supérieur.
> 
> 
> La vie sexuelle privée doit-elle rester secrète ?


La vie sexuelle n'est pas secrète pour certain vu ce qu'on voit dans les réseaux sociaux. Mais pour d'autre, c'est très secret sinon leur couple ne tient pas. C'est ça d'être infidèle.

Vote animal de compagnie est-il bien fidèle ou aime-t-il aller voir d'autres personnes ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2020)

J’ai pas d’ animaux de compagnie .

Encore combien de jours de vacances avant la fin de l’année ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Août 2020)

D34 Angel a dit:


> La vie sexuelle privée doit-elle rester secrète ?


Chacun est libre de faire ce qu'il veut privé, complexé ou public hihi !

Préférez-vous un bon repas le midi ou le soir ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2020)

D34 Angel a dit:


> C'est typiquement français de ne pas évoquer son salaire. Peut-être les patrons ont-ils incité à garder le secret pour éviter que certains ne viennent réclamer un salaire équivalent à celui de quelqu'un d'autre ayant la même activité pour un salaire supérieur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Regarde WheelNelly et tous les membres des forums qui répondent joyeusement à ses posts : s'il ne s'agit pas d'une fée entourée de lutins, alors je n'y comprends plus rien !  




WheelNelly a dit:


> Chacun est libre de faire ce qu'il veut privé, complexé ou public hihi !
> 
> Préférez-vous un bon repas le midi ou le soir ?




Sans hésiter : le soir. 




Le 25 décembre, appréciez-vous plutôt  Dieu, le Père Noël, les deux plus ou moins à égalité, ou aucun des deux ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2020)

Aucun des deux

c’est quand la retraite ?


----------



## D34 Angel (13 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> c’est quand la retraite ?


C'est quand on refuse le conflit et qu'on se casse en courant ...
Pour moi, la retraite, c'est dans, environ, trois ans ... si l'âge légal n'est pas (encore) repoussé


La retraite existera-t-elle, encore, dans 10 ans ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2020)

Elle existera , mais les conditions seront sûrement différentes.

un projet de retraite ?


----------



## Neyres (13 Août 2020)

Une maison isolée , de préférence à la montagne.

Pourquoi les bananes sont courbes ?


----------



## D34 Angel (13 Août 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Pourquoi les bananes sont courbes ?


Probablement parce Dieu, quand il les a créées, était bourré




Jura39 a dit:


> un projet de retraite ?


Oh oui ... Aller vivre à la montagne, loin de tout.
Avoir mon terrain pour cultiver et élever quelques bêtes ... et, surtout, me mettre en autonomie (eau et électricité).

Un projet de vie ... avant la retraite ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2020)

A cause de la gravité 

Votre plus beau souvenir ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2020)

D34 Angel a dit:


> Probablement parce Dieu, quand il les a créées, était bourré
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pas de gros projet , je pense en avoir réalisé pas mal

A quel âge la retraite pour vous ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Août 2020)

La retraite ? 

Que pensez-vous de Dieu ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2020)

Oui la retraite 
Le moment où tu ne travail plus et que tu profite de la vie 

Dieu ? 
Il existe je pense

Aimez vous faire du karting ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Août 2020)

Jamais testé mais les auto tamponneuses trop bien 

Aimez-vous les fêtes foraines ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2020)

Ça existe encore ?

pensez vous que COVID 19 a tué des traditions et a vu modifié notre vie future ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> La retraite ?
> 
> Que pensez-vous de Dieu ?




Je suis athée.

Mais beaucoup moins anticlérical qu'à une époque. 
De nombreuses conversations avec des croyants m'ont amené à savoir faire preuve de davantage de tolérance et de respect envers la religion. 
Lorsque les croyants sont eux-mêmes tolérants, je pense même que la foi peut être une bonne chose. 
Honnêtement, il m'arrive même d'envier les croyants. Je perçois parfois la religion chrétienne (celle que je connais le mieux) comme une belle histoire à laquelle j'aimerais pouvoir croire.
Et contrairement à ce que qu'aurait été ma réaction il y a des années, je ne me réjouis plus du tout de voir une personne ayant été croyante perdre sa foi. 
Lorsque ça arrive, j'espère que la personne pourra au contraire renouer avec sa foi, ou, pour le présenter autrement, se réconcilier avec Dieu. 

Je pense souvent au parcours d'Ingmar Bergman.
Au début de sa carrière, il est croyant et ses films sont magnifiques, habités par le mystère, la beauté, l'espérance, avec des thématiques riches et des personnages subtils.
Puis il évolue vers l'agnosticisme, puis enfin il devient athée. 
Ses derniers films sont nihilistes, désespérés, et pour tout dire d'un intérêt limité tant d'un point de vue formel que narratif. 

Alors OK, ce n'est qu'un cas particulier présenté sans la moindre objectivité de ma part. 
Mais si les croyants trouvent dans la foi en Dieu une source d'espérance et d'inspiration pour leur vie, je pense qu'il vaut mieux qu'ils restent croyants.


Point de vue personnel, évidemment.  




WheelNelly a dit:


> Jamais testé mais les auto tamponneuses trop bien
> 
> Aimez-vous les fêtes foraines ?




J'ai toujours adoré ça.  



Jura39 a dit:


> Ça existe encore ?
> 
> pensez vous que COVID 19 a tué des traditions et a vu modifié notre vie future ?




Non. 

Mais je pense par contre que la pandémie nous aura appris (mondialement) de nouvelles habitudes de prudence qui se révéleront sans doute à nouveau pertinentes à l'avenir. 




Vous considérez-vous comme plutôt plus anxieux que la plupart des gens, plutôt moins, ou plus ou moins dans la moyenne ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Août 2020)

Les auto-tamponeuse, rien que pour ça je voudrais être père et avoir un garçon pour en faire avec lui 



Human-Fly a dit:


> Vous considérez-vous comme plutôt plus anxieux que la plupart des gens, plutôt moins, ou plus ou moins dans la moyenne ?


Pas vraiment, a part quand je sais que je vais avoir une réunion ou un entretient important.

Comment préparez-vous les réunions (de famille)


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Les auto-tamponeuse, rien que pour ça je voudrais être père et avoir un garçon pour en faire avec lui
> 
> 
> Pas vraiment, a part quand je sais que je vais avoir une réunion ou un entretient important.
> ...




Pour les réunions (de famille) auxquelles tu sembles penser, prévoir un ordre du jour assez simple et assez précis, éventuellement amendable au dernier moment si nécessaire me semble être une bonne idée. 

Mais je ne suis pas expert. 




Parvenez-vous facilement à anticiper des tâches ou à planifier différents projets ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2020)

Oui , sinon je suis au chômage 

votre dernier vœux ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2020)

Mon dernier vœu pourrait être de réaliser un dernier voyage, si possible.




Quel pourrait être votre choix de destination pour un dernier voyage ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2020)

Le paradis , afin de choisir ma place

envie d’une Apple Watch ?


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le paradis , afin de choisir ma place
> 
> envie d’une Apple Watch ?




Me voici rassuré. 

Même mort, tu auras toujours des goûts de luxe.
Il te faudra donc préalablement visiter le Paradis pour être certain de pouvoir y choisir la meilleure place.   




Pour tout ce qui est smartwatch, quelle que soit la marque, non merci.  
Smartphone et montre normale me suffisent.  



Pensez-vous que vous deviendriez fou si vous deviez passer un mois entier sans une seule connexion à Internet ?


----------



## Neyres (14 Août 2020)

> Pensez-vous que vous deviendriez fou si vous deviez passer un mois entier sans une seule connexion à Internet ?


Non , c'est justement tout ces mois/mois années avec internet qui me rendent fou ...

Café avec ou sans sucre ?


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Non , c'est justement tout ces mois/mois années avec internet qui me rendent fou ...
> 
> Café avec ou sans sucre ?




Café toujours sans sucre. 
Comme le thé, à l'exception de certains thés à la menthe. 




Quels vêtements portez-vous par temps à la fois très chaud ( température supérieure à 30 degrés Celsius à l'ombre) et pluvieux ?... 

(Je n'ai pas encore trouvé de solution à cet épineux problème... 
)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Août 2020)

Maillot de bain et parapluie ?   
Toujours jean + t-shirt ... J'ai toujours du mal à me décider à enlever le haut à part chez moi.

Quoi de bon pour le petit-déjeuner ?


----------



## Neyres (14 Août 2020)

Pain et beurre de cacahouètes 

Pourquoi les cygnes sont blancs en Europe ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Août 2020)

Pour se faire passer pour une licorne quand il y a un arc-en-ciel.

Avez-vous déjà observé un cygne et ses petits bien cachés sur son dos ?


----------



## litobar71 (14 Août 2020)

pas eu le temps car leur attaque est arrivée si soudainement que notre "in-board" a dû _culer_ doucement.
habitant à quelques centaines de mètres de la Saône les cygnes (& cigognes) sont nombreux, de sympathiques volatiles mais fort protecteurs avec leur progéniture.


_avez-vous déjà été mordu par une souris des villes en essayant de l'attraper ? _


----------



## Neyres (14 Août 2020)

Oui et non. La souri n'avait plus de dents vu son grand âge... pas de morsure mais une tentative de morsure ...

Mouchoirs en papier ou en tissu  ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2020)

Papier

C’est quoi le luxe pour vous ?


----------



## Neyres (14 Août 2020)

Tout ce qui n'est n'est pas vital  

Qu'est ce qui est inutile ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2020)

Une chose peut être inutile pour une personne et importante pour une autre.

Encore chaud aujourd’hui?


----------



## Neyres (14 Août 2020)

Oui très chaud, et très humide surtout ..

Plage ou piscine ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2020)

Plage  et piscine en rentrant à la maison 

Pensez vous que le port du masque est essentiel ou c’est une fumisterie pour en vendre ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Août 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Qu'est ce qui est inutile ?


Mon fauteuil roulant

Pourquoi on juge une personne selon sa classe sociale ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Vous considérez-vous comme plutôt plus anxieux que la plupart des gens, plutôt moins, ou plus ou moins dans la moyenne ?



Ca dépend de mon humeur 



ecatomb a dit:


> Comment préparez-vous les réunions (de famille)



Je reste chez moi, moins je les vois mieux on se porte



Jura39 a dit:


> votre dernier vœux ?



Pouvoir une élocution compréhensible



Human-Fly a dit:


> Quel pourrait être votre choix de destination pour un dernier voyage ?



une urne



Neyres a dit:


> Café avec ou sans sucre ?





Human-Fly a dit:


> Quels vêtements portez-vous par temps à la fois très chaud ( température supérieure à 30 degrés Celsius à l'ombre) et pluvieux ?...





ecatomb a dit:


> Quoi de bon pour le petit-déjeuner ?



Petit beurre aux pépites de chocolat



litobar71 a dit:


> _avez-vous déjà été mordu par une souris des villes en essayant de l'attraper ? _



Non



Neyres a dit:


> Mouchoirs en papier ou en tissu ?



tissu comme papi



Jura39 a dit:


> C’est quoi le luxe pour vous ?



D'être aimée



Jura39 a dit:


> Encore chaud aujourd’hui?



Moins il y a du vent


Thé vert ou thé noir ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Août 2020)

Thé vert chez moi, noir de temps en temps dans les commerces (ou distributeurs). Quand il y en avait un dans la boîte ou j'étais c'était 

Thé en sachet ou en vrac ?


----------



## D34 Angel (14 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Thé en sachet ou en vrac ?


C'est plus simple en sachet


Ton thé t'a-t-il ôté ta toux ?


----------



## Neyres (14 Août 2020)

Toux Ta Fée 

Pourquoi toutes ses questions ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2020)

Ouais c’est nul

non ?


----------



## Neyres (14 Août 2020)

Oui et non 

Ni oui ni non ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2020)

Ouais 

tu connais bien Genève ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Août 2020)

de nom par un amis d'enfance (O.P.J) qui bosse à la frontière (il vient de rentrer de 3ans d'OPEX Outre-mer).
Méfie quand tu rentres HihiHaha !

T'as peur ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2020)

Peur ?
Peur de quoi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Août 2020)

Du gendarme, en général ? (Officier de Police Judiciaire)
@Jura39 je vous taquine, ça parlait de luxe...


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2020)

Coucou  ,
J’avais compris

Connaissez vous des personnes haut placées ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Août 2020)

Mon oncle était pompier, mais je ne sais plus quel grade il avait ni l'ordre des grades d'ailleurs.

Avez-vous déjà vu des pompiers en action ?


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Mon oncle était pompier, mais je ne sais plus quel grade il avait ni l'ordre des grades d'ailleurs.
> 
> Avez-vous déjà vu des pompiers en action ?



Oui, plusieurs fois.

Dont une fois face à un feu de forêt, dans le Sud de la France.
L'incendie avait touché la propriété où je séjournais avec plusieurs personnes de ma famille.
Le triste "spectacle" des flammes était impressionnant.




Avez-vous déjà été personnellement en danger du fait d'un incendie ou d'une inondation ?


----------



## Neyres (15 Août 2020)

Non jamais en danger, si ce n'est un danger psychologique ( 7 inondations successives à cause d'une erreur de construction ... )

Pile ou face ?


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Août 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Non jamais en danger, si ce n'est un danger psychologique ( 7 inondations successives à cause d'une erreur de construction ... )
> 
> Pile ou face ?




Ça dépend des jours... 




Comment allez-vous aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Neyres (15 Août 2020)

Très bien 

Ville ou campagne ?


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Août 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Très bien
> 
> Ville ou campagne ?




Plutôt ville dans la plupart des cas.



( Et si ça n'a pas encore été demandé: ) 

Votre saison préférée ?


----------



## Neyres (15 Août 2020)

L'etee 

Chaud ou froid ?


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Août 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> L'etee
> 
> Chaud ou froid ?




Chaud. 




Pour démarrer la journée : café, jus de fruit, les deux, ou ni l'un ni l'autre ?


----------



## loustic (15 Août 2020)

Café à l'huile d'olive bio.

Quelle question faut-il poser ?


----------



## Dead head (15 Août 2020)

Quelle réponse donner ?

À voile ou à vapeur ?


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Août 2020)

Dead head a dit:


> Quelle réponse donner ?
> 
> À voile ou à vapeur ?



À Trouville, il serait dommage de ne pas alterner Les Voiles et Les Vapeurs... 

 




Plutôt les pieds sur terre, la tête dans les nuages, ou les deux à la fois si possible ?...


----------



## Jura39 (15 Août 2020)

Pieds sur terre 
C’est mieux pour marcher 

déjà réveillé ?


----------



## Neyres (15 Août 2020)

Peut-être

C'est quoi être réveillé ?


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Août 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Peut-être
> 
> C'est quoi être réveillé ?



Avoir l'impression, à tort ou à raison, qu'on n'est plus endormi... 




Que vous évoque la date du 15 août ?


----------



## D34 Angel (15 Août 2020)

Réunion pour repas en famille ... ma mère s'appelle Marie.
Fête au village.

Et le 16 août ... cela vous évoque-t-il quelque chose ?


----------



## Neyres (15 Août 2020)

Je sais pas encore, car pas encore vécu en 2020 ..

Blanc ou noir ?


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Août 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Je sais pas encore, car pas encore vécu en 2020 ..
> 
> Blanc ou noir ?




Mes nuits : souvent blanches. 
Mon café : presque toujours noir. 




D'une manière générale, aimez-vous l'imprévu ?


----------



## Neyres (15 Août 2020)

Ils me manquent presque ( les imprévus ) depuis que j'ai acheté mes pantoufles ..

Bruit ou silence ?


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Août 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Ils me manquent presque ( les imprévus ) depuis que j'ai acheté mes pantoufles ..
> 
> Bruit ou silence ?



Le bruit ne me dérange que lorsque j'essaie de dormir. 
Le reste du temps, j'aime entendre au moins un peu de bruit. 




Vous arrive-t-il parfois de vous sentir ivre sans avoir consommé d'alcool ni d'autres produits stupéfiants ?


----------



## Dead head (15 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Plutôt les pieds sur terre, la tête dans les nuages, ou les deux à la fois si possible ?...


Les deux, mais pas obligatoirement à la fois. Les gens qui n'ont que les pieds sur terre m'ennuient. Celles et ceux qui n'ont que la tête dans les nuages me font fuir.



Human-Fly a dit:


> Vous arrive-t-il parfois de vous sentir ivre sans avoir consommé d'alcool ni d'autres produits stupéfiants ?


Oui, parfois, ivre de soleil, ivre de liberté, ivre d'amour, bref ivre de vivre.

Vous arrive-t-il souvent d'abuser de l'alcool ?


----------



## Neyres (15 Août 2020)

Dans ma folle jeunesse oui , mais je ne suis plus que fou, alors je me suis bien calmé.

Pomme ou poire ?


----------



## Dead head (15 Août 2020)

Abricot !

Poire ou pomme ?


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Août 2020)

Dead head a dit:


> Abricot !
> 
> Poire ou pomme ?



Poire, pomme, et abricot, et plein d'autres choses, mais pas forcément tout en même temps. 





Glaces, sorbets, ou les deux en alternance ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Août 2020)

Hummm un bon sorbet 

etez vous allergique ?


----------



## Dead head (15 Août 2020)

Seulement à la connerie et à la méchanceté.

Et vous ?


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Août 2020)

Dead head a dit:


> Seulement à la connerie et à la méchanceté.
> 
> Et vous ?




Pareil !... 




Quel serait votre choix si un génie sorti d'une lampe vous offrait de réaliser trois vœux ?


----------



## Dead head (15 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Quel serait votre choix si un génie sorti d'une lampe vous offrait de réaliser trois vœux ?


Revivre trois des plus beaux jours de ma vie.

Et si ce même génie vous offrait de débarrasser la planète d'un de ses habitants humains, lequel choisiriez-vous ?


----------



## Neyres (15 Août 2020)

Quel salopard ce génie ... _modéré par moi-même_


Si tu étais désigné par le Génie justicier tu lui dirais quoi juste avant de mourir ... ?


----------



## Dead head (15 Août 2020)

*w%&K'! [censure oblige].

Qu'avez-vous compris ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Août 2020)

Dead head a dit:


> Oui, parfois, ivre de soleil, ivre de liberté, ivre d'amour, bref ivre de vivre.
> 
> La ChAnce !
> 
> Vous arrive-t-il souvent d'abuser de l'alcool ?



Oui je rattrape toutes mes années de jeunesse où j'étais Sam (j'adorais conduire et afin de pouvoir tester les grosses cylindrées de mes pot (je n'ai eu que des collègues masculins) je ne buvais pas alors aujourd'hui je prends ma revanche.

L'amitié homme/femme peut-elle exister, selon vous ?


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Août 2020)

Dead head a dit:


> Revivre trois des plus beaux jours de ma vie.
> 
> Et si ce même génie vous offrait de débarrasser la planète d'un de ses habitants humains, lequel choisiriez-vous ?



J'hésiterais entre Kim Jong-un, Jair Bolsonaro, Xi Jinping, et éventuellement Donald Trump, pour ne citer que quelques personnages que je n'apprécie guère... 
Et je demanderais finalement au génie de supprimer la part sombre de moi-même qui peut me faire souhaiter la mort de certains individus.  




Diriez-vous, comme @loustic, que vous êtes amoureux du Bar MacG ?


----------



## Dead head (15 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Oui je rattrape toutes mes années de jeunesse où j'étais Sam (j'adorais conduire et afin de pouvoir tester les grosses cylindrées de
> L'amitié homme/femme peut-elle exister, selon vous ?


Bien sûr. Je suis un homme et j'ai eu le bonheur d'avoir une amitié sans pareille avec une femme durant plus de trente années. Malheureusement, mon amie n'est plus de ce monde.



Human-Fly a dit:


> Diriez-vous, comme @loustic, que vous êtes amoureux du Bar MacG ?


Pas du tout.

Et vous ?


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Août 2020)

Dead head a dit:


> Bien sûr. Je suis un homme et j'ai eu le bonheur d'avoir une amitié sans pareille avec une femme durant plus de trente années. Malheureusement, mon amie n'est plus de ce monde.
> 
> 
> Pas du tout.
> ...






Moi, oui !!!... 

J'ai passé beaucoup de temps ici durant ces quinze dernières années, et je ne suis pas certain d'avoir connu beaucoup mieux que ça en diversité des échanges ni peut-être même en convivialité, tous types de rades confondus, virtuels ou non... 
Et j'ai pourtant, aussi, mes habitudes dans différents bars "réels".  




Quel est votre lieu préféré (réel ou virtuel), ou du moins l'un de vos lieux préférés pour discuter de tout et n'importe quoi avec différentes personnes ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2020)

Mon bureau 

Comment est votre jardin ?


----------



## Neyres (16 Août 2020)

Plein de vie 

Comment est ta vie ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2020)

Génial 

et la tienne ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Comment est votre jardin ?



plein d'arbres, arbustes et plantes vivaces ou non, mais surtout il est beau et Lola le fait vivre



Neyres a dit:


> Comment est ta vie ?



Nulle, je ne vie qu'au travers de tiers, depuis mes 21ans.
Tétraparésique Spastique, dans un fauteuil roulant bien sûr, avec un traumatisme crânien grave ainsi qu'une hémiplégie à gauche (mon côté G ne fonctionne pas du tout correctement). Manque de dextérité, de préhension, de concentration et tous ses tremblements.
H24 clouée dans un fauteuil roulant. Importante dysarthrie qui m’empêche de communiquer, d'avoir des dialogues oral.

Je suis l'égale d'un Picasso = Beau et Muet.

Je me hasarde à essayer de maîtriser, mais je végète. Échangeant qu’avec les personnes qui prennent le temps de m’écouter et qui ne tourneront pas ma cacophonie en ridicule ou à leur avantage. Malgré l'ambiance morose de la vie DANS ce pays, je m'essaye de positiver chaque année.
Je dois m’INCOMMODER à cette triste vie que JE N’AI PAS CHOISIE.

Etes-vous satisfait de votre vie ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2020)

Oui , je suis très satisfait de ma vie personnelle et aussi professionnelle .


Aimez vous aller à votre travail ?


----------



## Neyres (16 Août 2020)

Oui j'aime allez au travail ( j'ai de la chance j'ai mon bureau/atelier à la maison)

Avion ou train ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Août 2020)

Avion

Qu'avez-vous déjeuner à 12h ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2020)

Du Turbo  dans un bon restaurant 

La couleur préférée pour votre voiture ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Août 2020)

bleu azur.

Vacances qui prennent fin ou à mi-parcours ?


----------



## Neyres (16 Août 2020)

Pas commencées , ni en vue, ou alors je suis en vacances perpétuelles, je sais pas  c'est selon ... les joies du travail indépendants à domicile .

Jardin bien entretenu ou laissé un peu en état sauvage ... ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Août 2020)

pelouse arrosée, tondu entretenu mais pas dans tous les recoins.

Que pensez-vous des gens qui se font appeler des "handicapés invisibles" ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2020)

Je ne connais pas 

Plage en ce Dimanche ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Août 2020)

Non terrasse 

Une question par 24h non ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2020)

Non ,c'est pas la règle 

Faut il se battre pour réussir  ?


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non ,c'est pas la règle
> 
> Faut il se battre pour réussir  ?




Souvent, oui.
Il faut parfois même se battre contre soi-même... 




Vous arrive-t-il d'effectuer une tâche au denier moment, faute d'avoir su gérer mieux votre temps ?...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Août 2020)

Oui souvent dans mon job , j'aime cet imprévu 


Encore en vacances cette semaine ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Août 2020)

La vie est un combat parsemé d'embûches, oui il faut se battre...



Human-Fly a dit:


> Vous arrive-t-il d'effectuer une tâche au denier moment, faute d'avoir su gérer mieux votre temps ?...


 De temps à autre, seule je gère mieux mon temps.

Trouvez-vous normal, à l'époque où on vie, qu'il y est toujours des gens, enfants qui meurent de faim ?


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> La vie est un combat parsemé d'embûches, oui il faut se battre...
> 
> 
> De temps à autre, seule je gère mieux mon temps.
> ...



Non, pas du tout. 
C'est en effet une absurdité de notre époque. 



Aimez-vous le chant des cigales, quand vous en entendez, ou cela vous énerve-t-il ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Août 2020)

Cela m'énerve si c'est trop longtemps

êtes vous calme au volant ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Août 2020)

Je ne conduis quasiment pas, vive les transports en commun.   
Mais sinon, oui je suis calme.

Vous entendez-vous bien avec votre famille ?


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Je ne conduis quasiment pas, vive les transports en commun.
> Mais sinon, oui je suis calme.
> 
> Vous entendez-vous bien avec votre famille ?




Parfaitement bien. 
Les gens de ma famille avec qui je ne m'entendais pas toujours ont coupé les ponts avec moi et/ou sont morts depuis longtemps. 




Pensez-vous que les liens de la famille sont toujours sacrés, ou qu'il est logique de préférer certains amis proches que l'on choisit à certains parents que l'on ne choisit pas ?


----------



## Garkam (17 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Parfaitement bien.
> Les gens de ma famille avec qui je ne m'entendais pas toujours ont coupé les ponts avec moi et/ou sont morts depuis longtemps.
> 
> 
> ...



Oui je le pense, même si les liens se perdent, le sang parle....

Je suis nouveau sur le forum, devrais-je me présenter ?


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Août 2020)

Garkam a dit:


> Oui je le pense, même si les liens se perdent, le sang parle....
> 
> Je suis nouveau sur le forum, devrais-je me présenter ?




C'est toi qui vois.  
Certains se présentent, et c'est très bien.  
Moi, je suis inscrit ici depuis 2005, et je ne me suis toujours pas présenté... 




Que pensez-vous de l'ambiance sur MacG ?


----------



## peyret (17 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> C'est toi qui vois.
> Certains se présentent, et c'est très bien.
> Moi, je suis inscrit ici depuis 2005, et je ne me suis toujours pas présenté...
> 
> ...



Elle est déplorable...  

Vous avez besoin d'Imovie ?


----------



## Garkam (17 Août 2020)

imovie, mais quelle version, apparemment c'est toi le spécialiste   

j'ai déjà était inscrit sur ce forum, mais sous quel pseudo ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Août 2020)

Famille loin de ma vu

Presentez vous ?


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Août 2020)

Garkam a dit:


> Oui je le pense, même si les liens se perdent, le sang parle....
> 
> Je suis nouveau sur le forum, devrais-je me présenter ?





WheelNelly a dit:


> Famille loin de ma vu
> 
> Presentez vous ?



Oui, en effet, pour se présenter, c'est *ici*, pour les personnes qui le souhaitent. 





Êtes vous bricoleur ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Août 2020)

Dans ma tête je bricole beaucoup ahah 

Vous aimez quel style de bricolage ?


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Dans ma tête je bricole beaucoup ahah
> 
> Vous aimez quel style de bricolage ?




Personnellement, je ne suis pas bricoleur du tout. 
Mais j'aimerais l'être au moins un peu... 
Un peu de couture, pour réaliser moi-même certaines retouches simples, par exemple. 
J'aimerais bien savoir construire des étagères, aussi...
Des trucs simples, quoi.  
Mais les travaux manuels, ça n'a jamais été mon point fort...  





Aimez-vous les styles musicaux utilisant beaucoup le synthétiseur ?


----------



## Garkam (17 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Personnellement, je ne suis pas bricoleur du tout.
> Mais j'aimerais l'être au moins un peu...
> Un peu de couture, pour réaliser moi-même certaines retouches simples, par exemple.
> J'aimerais bien savoir construire des étagères, aussi...
> ...



J'adore les années 80s pour cette rythmique basée sur le synthé.

Quels sont vos groupes préférés des années 80 ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Août 2020)

Les années 80 ?
je regardais le top 50 et j'aimais  "Banana Split" 
enfin j'aimais surtout Lio 





Quel est la chanteuse la plus sexy pour toi ?


----------



## Garkam (17 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les années 80 ?
> je regardais le top 50 et j'aimais  "Banana Split"
> enfin j'aimais surtout Lio
> 
> ...



Mylème Farmer et c'est sans contre façon  

et pour vous le chanteur le plus sexy (toujours année 80)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Août 2020)

Le canadien...seul sur le sable...j’ai un trou et suis que sur iPhone.

Plutôt genre sucré ou salé ?


----------



## Garkam (17 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Le canadien...seul sur le sable...j’ai un trou et suis que sur iPhone.
> 
> Plutôt genre sucré ou salé ?



les deux, des oignons confits et caramélisés sur un morceau de viande ou de légume, c'est une tuerie.

quel est ton animal préféré ( hors animaux domestiques ) ?


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Août 2020)

Garkam a dit:


> J'adore les années 80s pour cette rythmique basée sur le synthé.
> 
> Quels sont vos groupes préférés des années 80 ?





Alphaville, Yello, Alan Parsons Project, Supertramp, Pink Floyd, Orcherstal Manœuvre in the Dark (aka OMD), Dire Straits, AC/DC, The Rolling Stones, Foreigner...

Entre autres... 

(En fait, les groupes ci-dessus n'ont pas uniquement été des groupes des années 80. )


PS: Concernant les goûts musicaux de différents membres des forums, tu peux jeter un coup d'œil *ici*.  
Tu trouveras peut-être des trucs qui te plairont.  



WheelNelly a dit:


> Le canadien...seul sur le sable...j’ai un trou et suis que sur iPhone.
> 
> Plutôt genre sucré ou salé ?



Roch Voisine ? 


Genre salé et sucré.
Je ne pourrais me passer d'aucun des deux. 




Garkam a dit:


> les deux, des oignons confits et caramélisés sur un morceau de viande ou de légume, c'est une tuerie.
> 
> quel est ton animal préféré ( hors animaux domestiques ) ?




*L'ornithorynque *! 




Quel est votre végétal préféré ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Août 2020)

Garkam a dit:


> quel est ton animal préféré ( hors animaux domestiques ) ?


Les oiseaux, pouvoir être libre d'aller où l'on veut en s'envolant. Le faire moi même (parapente ou autre) : non merci, ma mère a réussi à me faire avoir peur du vide. Cela passe avec un peu de temps et au bout de 10-15min, je peux m'approcher du bord d'une falaise pour voir une cascade ou une belle vue.



Human-Fly a dit:


> Alphaville, Yello, Alan Parsons Project, Supertramp, Pink Floyd, Orcherstal Manœuvre in the Dark (aka OMD), Dire Straits, AC/DC, The Rolling Stones, Foreigner...
> 
> Entre autres...
> 
> ...


C'est vrai qu'avec les abonnements musicaux, on peut maintenant les écouter sans problème.

Mon végétal préféré ? Je n'en ai pas vraiment. Mais j'ai toujours été fasciné par les plantes carnivore. Leur évolution pour arriver à manger des animaux alors que normalement c'est l'inverse qui arrive.

Avez-vous déjà été étonné des capacités des animaux ou des plantes ?


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Les oiseaux, pouvoir être libre d'aller où l'on veut en s'envolant. Le faire moi même (parapente ou autre) : non merci, ma mère a réussi à me faire avoir peur du vide. Cela passe avec un peu de temps et au bout de 10-15min, je peux m'approcher du bord d'une falaise pour voir une cascade ou une belle vue.
> 
> 
> C'est vrai qu'avec les abonnements musicaux, on peut maintenant les écouter sans problème.
> ...




Oui ! 













Voir *ce post* de TimeCapsule, et cliquer sur son lien. 




Avez-vous déjà croisé un cerf ou une biche sauvage en forêt ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Août 2020)

J'ai déjà vu le post et lu l'article associé. La gourmandise les perdra  

J'habitais à côté d'une forêt immense et on y allait quasiment tous les jours du week-end ou des vacances avec ma famille. Donc l'animal sauvage en forêt : déjà croisé 

Avez-vous déjà donné à manger à des animaux inhabituels ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Août 2020)

Non , pas encore 

Avez vous des AirPods ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Août 2020)

C’est quoi ?

Pour vous la vie parfaite c’est quoi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Août 2020)

Avoir une famille et un domicile qui me plait bien. Avoir des enfants que j'y verrais grandir. Tout cela sans trop manquer de quoi que ce soit. Et ne pas avoir l'impression de mentir lorsque je suis avec ma famille ou au travail.

Avez-vous envisagé de tout laisser tomber pour recommencer votre vie ailleurs ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Août 2020)

Si je pouvais j’y fonce

Comment vous êtes vous rendu compte que votre femme c’était celle de votre vie ?


----------



## litobar71 (19 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Pour vous la vie parfaite c’est quoi ?


se lever de bonne humeur et se coucher le sourire aux lèvres.  



ecatomb a dit:


> Avez-vous envisagé de tout laisser tomber pour recommencer votre vie ailleurs ?


fait plusieurs fois de chez plusieurs fois.



WheelNelly a dit:


> Comment vous êtes vous rendu compte que votre femme c’était celle de votre vie ?


des années après les séparations, en fait par tranches de vie.


_vers quelle heure allez-vous chez Morphée en général ?_


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2020)

Je ne fais pas de pub pour ce genre de magasin 

Préférez vous une femme libre ou mariée ?


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Août 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> se lever de bonne humeur et se coucher le sourire aux lèvres.
> 
> 
> fait plusieurs fois de chez plusieurs fois.
> ...




Morphée sait depuis fort longtemps qu'il ne peut absolument pas compter sur ma régularité. 




Jura39 a dit:


> Je ne fais pas de pub pour ce genre de magasin
> 
> Préférez vous une femme libre ou mariée ?




Pas mariée, assurément. 

"Libre", donc...
Après, la notion de liberté n'est pas toujours si simple... 




Est-il toujours facile d'être libre ou de prouver qu'on l'est ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2020)

Pas toujours demande au prisonnier 






fumez vous la pipe ?


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas toujours demande au prisonnier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai pratiquement tout fumé, y-compris la pipe, mais j'ai arrêté en 1998.




Pour y fumer ou pour y commander une boisson, êtes-vous déjà entré -en France ou ailleurs- dans un bar à chicha ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2020)

Non jamais , je ne fume pas 

Pensez vous que la rentrée sera facile ?


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non jamais , je ne fume pas
> 
> Pensez vous que la rentrée sera facile ?



( Durant les deniers mois, il m'est arrivé d'entrer dans un bar à chicha  pour y commander une boisson.  En tant que non fumeur, donc.  ) 


La situation de la pandémie Covid-19 semble annoncer une rentrée difficile sur le plan sanitaire comme sur le plan économique... 
Bien entendu, j'espère me tromper.  



Avez-vous déjà été amené à modifier, reporter, ou annuler certains projets en raison de la pandémie Covid-19 ?


----------



## D34 Angel (20 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> La situation de la pandémie Covid-19 semble annoncer une rentrée difficile sur le plan sanitaire comme sur le plan économique...
> Bien entendu, j'espère me tromper.


Je suis très pessimiste quant à cette rentrée. Les consignes sanitaires qu'on nous impose ou qu'on va nous imposer (vaccination obligatoire agrémentée de puçage) masquent une énorme atteinte à nos libertés et je crains fort qu'il en découle une crise sociale profonde.




Human-Fly a dit:


> Avez-vous déjà été amené à modifier, reporter, ou annuler certains projets en raison de la pandémie Covid-19 ?


En ce qui me concerne, non, pas vraiment.
En revanche, j'ai un neveu qui doit se marier en septembre et ... je crois que c'est mal barré.



Si nos libertés devaient être bafouées (du fait de la Covid), seriez-vous prêts à faire la révolution ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pensez vous que la rentrée sera facile ?


Non du tout autant économiquement parlant que socialement. Les masques à porter de partout : Foutaise. 
L'humain ne pourra jamais se créer ses anticorps. 
Et il nous faut des anticorps, ce virus sera à tout jamais présent maintenant. 
Deuxièmement, certes les plus fragiles, ne s'en sortiront pas (j'en fais partie) mais le monde est trop peuplé, une force divinine doit faire son ménage. N'ayont pas peur de nous sacrifier pour avoir un pays, un monde propre, pour les futures générations. C'est l'histoire de la vie, un cycle éternel.


D34 Angel a dit:


> Si nos libertés devaient être bafouées (du fait de la Covid), seriez-vous prêts à faire la révolution ?


Jusqu'où iront les politiciens pour brader la république, nos droits de l'homme ?

Vous sentez-vous respectez, liberté, égalité, fraternité et solidarité, chez vous dans votre pays ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2020)

Oui , je me sens respecté dans notre pays 


Pas toi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas toi ?


Non, les animaux sont mieux respecté que moi.

Vos connaissances ont elles deux visages, l'un derrière l'écran, l'autre en face à face ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2020)

Non ,

Pourquoi rester dans un pays que l'on n'aime pas ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Août 2020)

Je suis dépendante, d'un tiers pour tous les actes de la vie courante et, mes revenus ne me permettent pas d'être autonome financièrement.

Vous l'aimez votre pays, il répond à vos attentes ?


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Je suis dépendante, d'un tiers pour tous les actes de la vie courantes et, mes revenus ne me permettent pas d'être autonome financièrement.
> 
> Vous l'aimez votre pays, il répond à vos attentes ?



Oui.

Mais je l'aime déjà moins quand je pense que certaines personnes, comme toi, n'y sont malheureusement pas considérées et respectées comme il le faudrait...




WheelNelly a dit:


> Non, les animaux sont mieux respecté que moi.
> 
> Vos connaissances ont elles deux visages, l'un derrière l'écran, l'autre en face à face ?





Pas forcément.
Avec certaines personnes, je n'ai de contacts qu'IRL. (Cas rare)
Avec beaucoup de personnes, je n'ai de contacts que sur le net.
Avec d'autres personnes, j'ai en effet des contacts sur le net et IRL.




Une sortie ou deux prévues dans les prochains jours ?...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2020)

Oui il répond à mes attentes sinon , je serais parti


Bientôt l'heure de l'apéro ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bientôt l'heure de l'apéro ?


Oh oui j'ai pas fait gaffe à l'heure.

Envie de boire quoi, ce soir ?


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Oh oui j'ai pas fait gaffe à l'heure.
> 
> Envie de boire quoi, ce soir ?



Thé vert japonais sans sucre !  



Et de votre côté ?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Août 2020)

du rosé, rosa, rosarum mais si je quitte mon poste Mac, il me deviendra complex de suivre via iPhone, UNE main tiens le verre, l'autre ne peut trop la gérer.

Alcool fort (vodka, téquila) ou léger (bière, rosé) en cette fin d'été ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2020)

Pas d'alcool
C'est le mieux 

La fin des vacances ou des projets pour les prochaines ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> La fin des vacances ou des projets pour les prochaines ?


Je ne suis jamais en vacances, sauf quand je dors !

Ai-ce normal qu'au 21ème siècle, il y ai encore des classes, suivant la richesse de chacun. On sait aujourd'hui que la richesse des personnes ne se juge pas par leur porte-monnaie ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2020)

Oui , il y aura toujours des différences sociales 

Comment savoir si nous sommes riches ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Août 2020)

La richesse intellectuelle

Etes-vous bête, simple ou instruit et intelligent ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Août 2020)

Beau et intelligent   
En vrai, j'ai fait pas mal d'étude et les rares tests de QI que j'ai fait étaient très bon. Mais pour les études, j'ai eu l'impression de ne rien apprendre... J'ai beaucoup plus appris au travail. Ce qui me fait penser que se reposer uniquement sur les diplôme pour les salaire/poste n'est vraiment qu'une idée de m*****

Faites-vous du télétravail de temps en temps ou des astreintes ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2020)

Non jamais ce genre de job

Voyagez vous pour votre job ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Août 2020)

Rien de cela !

Voulez-vous que l'on se parle "in English" ?
(j'ai peur de perdre le peu que je sais)


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2020)

Sur un forum Français , c'est mieux en Français 


Parlez vous le Suisse ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Août 2020)

Le Suisse romand ? Oui   

Seriez-vous pour créer un topic où l'on parlerait en Anglais pour s'entrainer en s'amusant ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2020)

Bof , je l'écris déjà assez comme cela a mon boulot

Connais tu la Belgique ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Seriez-vous pour créer un topic où l'on parlerait en Anglais pour s'entrainer en s'amusant ?


oh oui mais l'écrire il y aura des fautes hihi 


Jura39 a dit:


> Connais tu la Belgique ?


Non

Seul (e) un vendredi soir, il fait soleil, vous faîtes ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2020)

Si j'étais seul un vendredi soir , j'irais me baigner et après un bon restaurant 

Faites vous la cuisine ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Août 2020)

Non.
Tiens tu me fais penser je vais réserver quelque part.

Fini les vacances ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2020)

Pas encore 

et toi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Août 2020)

Mon aide reviens le 2, à heure fixe contrairement à mon aide d'Août (Papa, maman) 

Que pensez-vous de la maroquinerie Vuitton ? malgré qu'elle se disperse, comme les opérateurs, laposte... ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2020)

Très belle marque , et la boutique des champs et superbe 

Vous aimez faire les boutiques ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Août 2020)

Avant oui, maintenant assise je ne peut plus flâner rien est à porter de ma vue.
LVMH is my shop !  celle de la 5ème Ave est pas mal non plus. Et au moins il y pas grand monde et on y bois du champ'

Aimez-vous le luxe ?


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Août 2020)

[/QUOTE]





WheelNelly a dit:


> Avant oui, maintenant assise je ne peut plus flâner rien est à porter de ma vue.
> LVMH is my shop !  celle de la 5ème Ave est pas mal non plus. Et au moins il y pas grand monde et on y bois du champ'
> 
> Aimez-vous le luxe ?



Oui, j'ai toujours adoré ça.

Mais les plus grandes richesses sont évidemment celles de l'intelligence et des sentiments.
C'est là qu'il faut chercher le véritable luxe. 
Je n'apprends rien à personne à ce sujet, ici.  




En matière d'intelligence et de sentiments, faites-vous parfois votre petit shopping personnel sur le net, ou pas ?...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2020)

Par besoin , j'achète sur le net , mais je préfère me rendre en boutique 

Des idées de cadeaux pour Noël ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Août 2020)

Pas du tout, il va falloir que j'en trouve  

Des idées de cadeaux originaux ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Août 2020)

Oui, j'ai toujours adoré ça.

Mais les plus grandes richesses sont évidemment celles de l'intelligence et des sentiments.
C'est là qu'il faut chercher le véritable luxe. 
Je n'apprends rien à personne à ce sujet, ici.  




En matière d'intelligence et de sentiments, faites-vous parfois votre petit shopping personnel sur le net, ou pas ?... [/QUOTE]

TOUT AS FAIT 

Manger-vous souvent dehors les vendredis soirs ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Août 2020)

Et m.... je ne voulais pas tout citer grr dextérité de medeu


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Manger-vous souvent dehors les vendredis soirs ?



Oui dans le jardin  

Que faites vous demain ?


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui dans le jardin
> 
> Que faites vous demain ?



Je vais chez mon kinésithérapeute et je fais des courses. 



Vous intéressez-vous au football ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Août 2020)

Je ne m'y suis jamais intéressé vu que ma famille n'était pas fan et mes rare copain de l'époque non plus. Il faut dire qu'il n'y avait que 6 chaines à la TV et pas d'internet   

Avez-vous bien profité des vacances ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2020)

Oui , de superbes vacances  
Aout comme de la hors saisons  

Pensez vous a vos prochaines vacances ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pensez vous a vos prochaines vacances ?


Me sentant en vacances qu'aux states, je préfère aujourd'hui, me remémorer mes souvenirs d'avant, parce que demain je ne sais pas.

Peut-on tomber sous le charme de l'esprit d'une personne ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Me sentant en vacances qu'aux states, je préfère aujourd'hui, me remémorer mes souvenirs d'avant, parce que demain je ne sais pas.
> 
> Peut-on tomber sous le charme de l'esprit d'une personne ?



Pourquoi pas ?  

Après j'imagine que c'est sans doute beaucoup une question de contexte, au cas par cas... 

Mais ta question me fait penser à un dialogue dans une série télé : The Wild Wild West (aka Les Mystères de l'ouest). 

Un méchant demande à James West :

" - Chez une femme, recherchez-vous la beauté, ou l'intelligence ?" 
Réponse de James West:
 " - Je recherche la beauté chez celles qui ont l'intelligence, et je recherche l'intelligence chez celles qui ont la beauté." 

Ayant découvert ça enfant ou adolescent, j'ai trouvé ça génial et ne l'ai jamais oublié depuis. 

Après concrètement, quand fais la connaissance d'une fille à la fois très belle et très intelligente, je me sens généralement un peu intimidé... 
Sauf si la file en question est elle-même timide, ce qui du coup rend les choses un peu plus faciles.  







Avez-vous parfois l'impression de bien connaître des gens en correspondant avec eux sur le net, bien que ne les ayant jamais rencontrés physiquement ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2020)

Un peu mais pas trop , très difficile de ce faire une opinion 

Avez vous de bonnes relations  dans votre travail ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Août 2020)

Oui super j'ai pas de travail xd

Non.
Mais c'est pas bien grave car personne ne voudrait s'amouracher d'une tétraplégique qui n'ai même pas capable de s'essuyer le cu seule.

Le rêve fait parti de la vie ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Oui super j'ai pas de travail xd
> 
> Non.
> Mais c'est pas bien grave car personne ne voudrait s'amouracher d'une tétraplégique qui n'ai même pas capable de s'essuyer le cu seule.
> ...



Oui, heureusement !  
Une indispensable partie de la vie ! 




L'imaginaire ne fait-il pas intégralement partie de nos vies, et de nos cultures (cultures populaires en particulier)?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Août 2020)

Je sais pas. 

Se faire ses films pour surmonter sa vie insipide est un bon ou dangereux moyen ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2020)

Dangereux , le monde réel n'est jamais loin 

Des projets pour ce week end ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Je sais pas.
> 
> Se faire ses films pour surmonter sa vie insipide est un bon ou dangereux moyen ?




C'est un excellent moyen de surmonter sa vie. 
Un moyen nécessaire dans certains cas. 

Le tout est ensuite de distinguer le mieux possible la part de la réalité et la part de l'imaginaire. 
Personnellement, j'ai besoin des deux. 
Et je m'efforce de ne pas confondre les deux.  




Au-delà des livres, BDs, films, (etc...) 
, inventez-vous ou avez-vous par le passé inventé vos propres histoires ?... ( Récits de fiction, jeux de rôles, ou autre)?...


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Dangereux , le monde réel n'est jamais loin
> 
> Des projets pour ce week end ?



Oui.
Des projets d'écriture essentiellement.  
Peut-être un peu de photo et de retouche photo, je ne sais pas... 



Comment vivez-vous cette fin d'été, et ce début d'automne qui se profile ?...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2020)

Super bien , le boulot repart  

Quel est votre prochain achat ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Super bien , le boulot repart
> 
> Quel est votre prochain achat ?



Au pire un nouvel ordinateur si mon ordinateur principal tombe en panne définitive... 
Mais j'aurais préféré attendre au moins plusieurs mois pour cet achat... 
Si je pouvais attendre la sortie des nouveaux iMacs avec Big Sur en natif, ce serait l'idéal.  




Des projets d'achats ou des projets complètement différents pour les prochaines semaines ou les prochains mois ?...


----------



## peyret (27 Août 2020)

Donner mes liens "Imovie"    


...et si je ne vous pose pas de question ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Août 2020)

Et bien on ne répond pas 

Et pourquoi pas de question ?
[emoji23]


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2020)

Bah , quand on sait pas on ferme sa  

Cheque ou carte de banque ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Août 2020)

Carte, c'est plus simple.

Avec ou sans code ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Carte, c'est plus simple.
> 
> Avec ou sans code ?


Sans 

Carte bleue , ou une autre couleur ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Août 2020)

Cb with Password gold.

Prêt de vos sous ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sans
> 
> Carte bleue , ou une autre couleur ?



(Carte Bleue Visa...
Je ne sais toujours pas si ça entre dans la catégorie "Carte Bleue" ou dans la catégorie "Carte Visa"... )




WheelNelly a dit:


> Cb with Password gold.
> 
> Prêt de vos sous ?




Non.
Je sais me faire plaisir, mais les gens qui me connaissent bien IRL me trouvent généreux. 




Faire plaisir aux autres vous est-il parfois aussi agréable ou même davantage que de vous faire plaisir à vous-même ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Août 2020)

Hélas oui mais il faut que j’arrive à me faire plaisir à moi plus compliqué 

Vous parler beaucoup d’argent est-ce normal ? La vie se rythme en fonction de votre compte en banque ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Hélas oui mais il faut que j’arrive à me faire plaisir à moi plus compliqué
> 
> Vous parler beaucoup d’argent est-ce normal ?




Je réponds à ce que disent les gens ici. 
L'argent fait rarement partie de mes sujets de conversation, d'habitude.  




Que pensez-vous du Deuxième Amendement de la Consititution Américaine ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2020)

Je m'en fou royalement 


Avez vous un abri anti atomique ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je m'en fou royalement
> 
> 
> Avez vous un abri anti atomique ?



Non.




Vous intéressez-vous à certains textes institutionnels ou à certaines lois concernant un pays étranger, ou régissant les relations internationales ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2020)

Travaillant en Suisse , j'ai pas le choix 


A choisir ,préférez vous pleurer de rire ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Août 2020)

Je ne peux plus pleurer les glandes fonctionnent (eh ! wé j'ai souvent les glandes ), du liquide sort mais c'est tout, plus de gémissement alors je hurle 

Triste que le mois d'août se termine ?


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Je ne peux plus pleurer les glandes fonctionnent (eh ! wé j'ai souvent les glandes ), du liquide sort mais c'est tout, plus de gémissement alors je hurle
> 
> Triste que le mois d'août se termine ?




Un peu... 
L'ambiance "COVID-19" complique un peu tout, et ça n'aide pas à profiter de l'été ni de quoi que ce soit. 
Mais il faut s'y faire, et comme tout le monde je finis par m'adapter à la situation.  




L'été n'est pas encore complètement terminé, mais... 
Aimez-vous l'automne ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2020)

Oui , j'adore , il y a de belles couleurs 

Avez vous des pneus neige pour rouler l'hiver ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Août 2020)

Non c’est des pneus plein 

Si on me suspend comment le ressentirais vous ?


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Non c’est des pneus plein
> 
> Si on me suspend comment le ressentirais vous ?




Si tu te prends un ban, je le ressentirai comme une injustice. 
Tu es la dernière à mériter de te faire bannir.  




Êtes-vous déjà allé aux Pays-Bas ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Août 2020)

Bannir est-ce qu’il y a une date de fin ou c’est fini fini ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Si tu te prends un ban, je le ressentirai comme une injustice.
> Tu es la dernière à mériter de te faire bannir.
> 
> 
> ...


Non, ni les pays-hauts 



WheelNelly a dit:


> Bannir est-ce qu’il y a une date de fin ou c’est fini fini ?


Les bans temporaires, ça existe  
Mais je ne vois pas pourquoi tu aurais un ban. C'est pour ceux qui refuse de respecter toute règle ou qui poste n'importe quoi (lien publicitaire, etc...)

Pas trop peur de la semaine prochaine : rentrée des classe pour les enfants et plus de monde dans les transports (fin des vacances) ?


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Bannir est-ce qu’il y a une date de fin ou c’est fini fini ?



Normalement, un ban, c'est pour une durée limitée. 
Le ban définitif est exceptionnel. 
Quand à la radiation, soit la suppression totale et définitive du compte, c'est encore plus rare sauf dans des cas très spécifiques : spam (ou pire), ou encore si un membre des forums demande lui même la suppression de son compte. Là, c'est accordé tout de suite. 





ecatomb a dit:


> Non, ni les pays-hauts
> 
> 
> Les bans temporaires, ça existe
> ...




La entrée s'annonce en effet difficile et anxiogène. 
Espérons que la situation sanitaire ne va pas trop se dégrader...  



Quels sont vos pays préférés en Europe ou ailleurs ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2020)

Italie et Portugal

Que pensez vous des gens amoureux ?


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Italie et Portugal
> 
> Que pensez vous des gens amoureux ?




Pourquoi les gens qui s'aiment
Sont-ils toujours un peu les mêmes?
Ils ont quand ils s'en viennent
Le même regard d'un seul désir pour deux
Ce sont des gens heureux
Pourquoi les gens qui s'aiment
Sont-ils toujours un peu les mêmes?
Quand ils ont leurs problèmes
Ben why a rien à dire
why a rien à faire pour eux
Ce sont des gens qui s'aiment
Et moi j'te connais à peine
Mais ce s'rait une veine
Qu'on s'en aille un peu comme eux
On pourrait se faire sans qu'ça gêne
De la place pour deux
Mais si ça n'vaut pas la peine
Que j'why revienne
Il faut me l'dire au fond des yeux
Quel que soit le temps que ça prenne
Quel que soit l'enjeu
Je veux être un homme heureux
Pourquoi les gens qui s'aiment
Sont-ils toujours un peu rebelles?
Ils ont un monde à eux
Que rien n'oblige à ressembler à ceux
Qu'on nous donne en modèle
Pourquoi les gens qui s'aiment
Sont-ils toujours un peu cruels?
Quand ils vous parlent d'eux
why a quelque chose qui vous éloigne un peu
Ce sont des choses humaines
Et moi j'te connais à peine
Mais ce s'rait une veine
Qu'on s'en aille un peu comme eux
On pourrait se faire sans qu'ça gêne
De la place pour deux
Mais si ça n'vaut pas la peine
Que j'why revienne
Il faut me l'dire au fond des yeux
Quel que soit le temps que ça prenne
Quel que soit l'enjeu
Je veux être un homme heureux
Je veux être un homme heureux
Je veux être un homme heureux


(Un homme heureux
Titre de William Sheller) 


Sinon, je pense que les gens amoureux sont de vrais veinards si leurs sentiments sont réciproques. 




Ne pensez-vous pas que le vrai bonheur se situe plus souvent dans les petites choses du quotidien que dans un improbable futur idyllique ?


----------



## litobar71 (30 Août 2020)

le vrai bonheur ? ne pas martyriser son cerveau, le respecter au quotidien, m'enfin !

_rendez-vous votre cerveau heureux ou pas ?_


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> le vrai bonheur ? ne pas martyriser son cerveau, le respecter au quotidien, m'enfin !
> 
> _rendez-vous votre cerveau heureux ou pas ?_



 Souvent, oui.
 Plus ou moins selon les jours... 
J'essaie de le choyer le mieux possible... 
Mais mon cerveau est un animal étrange, je crois... 




Généralement, de quelle manière préférez-vous vous relaxer ?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2020)

Avec le sport , c'est le seul moyen pour moi de me relaxer et dévacuer le stress

Avez vous des enfants qui prennent le chemin de l'école ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (31 Août 2020)

Non, toujours pas. Il faudrait déjà que je trouve mon âme sœur.

Trouvez-vous que le forum est un peu inactif aujourd’hui ?


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Non, toujours pas. Il faudrait déjà que je trouve mon âme sœur.
> 
> Trouvez-vous que le forum est un peu inactif aujourd’hui ?




Oui. 
Tu fais partie de ceux qui participent le plus et le mieux. 
Mais beaucoup d'habitués sont en vacances ou préparent leur rentrée professionnelle ou universitaire, ou la rentrée scolaire ou universitaire de leurs enfants. 

Entre autres petites difficultés qui en effet apparaissent en ce moment... 

Espérons que tout ça s'arrangera dans les prochaines semaines... 




Je n'ai pas du tout le pouvoir de te recruter, mais -à titre de simple curiosité- aimerais-tu devenir modérateur de Portfolio, du Bar, ou d'un forum technique ?...


----------



## litobar71 (31 Août 2020)

j'aimerais que l'on me prenne en photo au comptoir en train de siroter tout en discutant technique

_la couleur orange vif est-elle parmi vos préférées ?_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Août 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> j'aimerais que l'on me prenne en photo au comptoir en train de siroter tout en discutant technique


Techniques, boudidiou ! accrochez-vous   

Je ne suis pas banni ?


----------



## litobar71 (31 Août 2020)

sans le "e" c'est impossible !

_avez-vous sorti votre chauffage d'appoint au cas où ?_


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> j'aimerais que l'on me prenne en photo au comptoir en train de siroter tout en discutant technique
> 
> _la couleur orange vif est-elle parmi vos préférées ?_



Vraiment pas... 
Orange clair, à la rigueur, style "pastel", et à petites doses de préférences...



WheelNelly a dit:


> Techniques, boudidiou ! accrochez-vous
> 
> Je ne suis pas banni ?



Il semblerait que non ! 




litobar71 a dit:


> sans le "e" c'est impossible !
> 
> _avez-vous sorti votre chauffage d'appoint au cas où ?_




Même pas !  



Aimez-vous généralement le mois de septembre ?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Août 2020)

Pas besoin fesais 28° au vieux port, 

je suis bannie ?


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Pas besoin fesais 28° au vieux port,
> 
> je suis bannie ?




Non, tu n'es pas bannie. 
Du moins assurément pas de tous les forums MacG. 
Si c' était le cas, tu ne pourrais plus poster ici. 
Après, bannie d'un thread ou d'un forum, je ne sais pas... Mais ça m'étonnerait. 





Quelle est votre ville française préférée ?


----------



## litobar71 (31 Août 2020)

Collonges-la-Rouge

_vous traite-t-on parfois gentiment d'emmerdeur ou d'emmerdeuse ? _


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Août 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> _vous traite-t-on parfois gentiment d'emmerdeur ou d'emmerdeuse ? _


Surement un peu par ici !
Mais je m'en fou, on a qu'une vie.
Si c'est pas pour la mener comme on veux tout en respectant autrui, la liberté des uns s'arrête où commence celle des autres

@litobar71 et d'autre pas de petit mot sur mon profil ? Snif Snif


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> Collonges-la-Rouge
> 
> _vous traite-t-on parfois gentiment d'emmerdeur ou d'emmerdeuse ? _



*(Collonges-la-Rouge*, ça semble joli.  )

Voilà bien longtemps qu'on ne m'a pas traité d'emmerdeur -gentiment ou pas- mais je n'exclue pas du tout que ça puisse se reproduire un jour !... 




Vous attachez-vous parfois à certains objets ? (Valeur affective, symbolique, ou autre...)


----------



## litobar71 (31 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> @litobar71 et d'autre pas de petit mot sur mon profil ? Snif Snif


nous nous réservons pour le *MSH* ou *M*ot *S*egmenté *H*ebdomadaire  
mais que fait D34 Angel, lundi dernier la session 2 était dispo vers les 15h et quelques me semble-t-il !




Human-Fly a dit:


> Vous attachez-vous parfois à certains objets ? (Valeur affective, symbolique, ou autre...)


OUI des utiles comme des inutiles, je kiffe mon système informatique, ma 4-roues, mes couteaux de cuisine.. ..ma statuette de Gainsbourg (offerte par la jeune fille au parapluie de golf)...


_aimez-vous que l'on vous caresse dans le sens du poil d'une façon ironiquement exagérée pour vous rabaisser un petit peu ? _


----------



## D34 Angel (31 Août 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> vous traite-t-on parfois gentiment d'emmerdeur ou d'emmerdeuse ?


Oui, parfois. Mais comme ça vient de mes proches amis, c'est pas grave.



Human-Fly a dit:


> Vous attachez-vous parfois à certains objets ? (Valeur affective, symbolique, ou autre...)


Oui, j'ai chez moi, une boite avec plein de petits objets. 
Certains datent de quand j'étais au lycée ...



litobar71 a dit:


> mais que fait D34 Angel, lundi dernier la session 2 était dispo vers les 15h et quelques me semble-t-il !


Il bosse ... et ne jette que quelques coups d’œil sur le forum



litobar71 a dit:


> aimez-vous que l'on vous caresse dans le sens du poil d'une façon ironiquement exagérée pour vous rabaisser un petit peu ?


Ah non, pas du tout.


Aimez-vous qu'on vous caresse ... Euh ... comment dire ? 
Bref, qu'on vous caresse (tout court)


----------



## litobar71 (31 Août 2020)

【 en aparté 】

D34 Angel, désolé, je suis dans mon égoïsme, bosse bien mon grand !
le *MS*H sera renommé en conséquence    !

【 aparté off 】


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Août 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> je kiffe mon système informatique, ma 4-roues


et j'y ajoute mon matelas et mon sac à main fétiche !


litobar71 a dit:


> _aimez-vous que l'on vous caresse dans le sens du poil d'une façon ironiquement exagérée pour vous rabaisser un petit peu ? _



M'en tamponne, je sais ce que je vaux. 
A force c'est tellement répétitif, j'y fait même plus gaffe. 
On ne peux pas leur en vouloir, même si sur l'instant ça fait mal, ces personnes manquent d'intelligence, c'est petit de s'en prendre à plus vulnérable

Pourquoi il y a un sous-entendu ?


----------



## litobar71 (31 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Pourquoi il y a un sous-entendu ?


hors sujet in, mais pas du tout, je pensais avec nostalgie_*s*_ à feues certaines personnes m'asticotant durant mon adolescence, tu sais cette période où l'on pense tout savoir mieux que les autres.. ..m'enfin ! hors sujet off.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Août 2020)

D34 Angel a dit:


> Aimez-vous qu'on vous caresse ... Euh ... comment dire ?
> Bref, qu'on vous caresse (tout court)


Caresse (s) je ne connais plus depuis très très très longtemps.

C'est quoi le Genius Bar ?


----------



## litobar71 (31 Août 2020)

un troquet pour les gros ciboulots j'imagine !

_avez-vous un Apple Store pas loin de chez vous ?_


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Caresse (s) je ne connais plus depuis très très très longtemps.
> 
> C'est quoi le Genius Bar ?



* Genius Bar*. 



litobar71 a dit:


> un troquet pour les gros ciboulots j'imagine !
> 
> _avez-vous un Apple Store pas loin de chez vous ?_



N'habitant pas loin de Paris, je ne suis pas très loin d'un Apple Store, en effet.




Comment allez vous, aujourd'hui ?


----------



## litobar71 (31 Août 2020)

cela ne te regarde pas    

_êtes-vous souvent indiscret ?_


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2020)

Non 

Que pensez vous faire ce soir ?


----------



## D34 Angel (31 Août 2020)

Vais essayer de poster ma session 3 du mot segmenté.
Sinon, litobar va s'impatienter ...

Et les autres ? vous pensez faire quoi ?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2020)

Rien , c'est bien de rien faire .

Avez vous ne rien faire ?


----------



## litobar71 (31 Août 2020)

D34 Angel a dit:


> Vais essayer de poster ma session 3 du mot segmenté.


prends le temps d'une bonne rédaction sinon macomaniac  va encore trouver des erreurs  !!



Jura39 a dit:


> Avez vous ne rien faire ?


si laisser son âme vagabonder est ne rien faire alors OUI

_avez-vous déjà été pris dans une longue panne d'ascenseur ≥ à 10 mn ?_


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2020)

Non jamais , je ne prend jamais l'ascenseur  

Etes vous claustrophobe ?


----------



## litobar71 (31 Août 2020)

dans une bagnole avec un super mauvais conducteur OUI

_quand vous étiez petit préfériez-vous le grenier ou la cave ? chez vous ou ailleurs. _


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Août 2020)

Il n’y a pas photo la cave il n’y avait pas de grenier 

Mayonnaise ou ketchup ?


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:
			
		

> Non
> 
> Que pensez vous faire ce soir ?




Écriture et/ou photo.


WheelNelly a dit:


> Il n’y a pas photo la cave il n’y avait pas de grenier
> 
> Mayonnaise ou ketchup ?




L'un ou l'autre selon l'aliment, mais jamais les deux en même temps. 




Fromage, dessert, les deux, ou ça dépend ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Août 2020)

Ça dépend mais fromage quand je dîne dehors le rouge 

Éloignons nous des repas !

J’ai la question qui tue :
Plutôt Mac ou Pc ?


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Ça dépend mais fromage quand je dîne dehors le rouge
> 
> Éloignons nous des repas !
> 
> ...



Je garde un mauvais souvenir de ma période PC, entre 2000 et 2004.
Depuis 2004, je suis résolument Mac pour mon usage personnel. 

Mais je reste ouvert d'esprit envers ceux qui préfèrent les PCs. 




Utilisez-vous vous un cloud comme volume de stockage secondaire ou principal pour votre ordinateur, ou pour votre smartphone, ou les deux ?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2020)

Bientôt un NAS 

Connaissez vous le chrombook ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2020)

personne  ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Septembre 2020)

C'est un ordi portable de Google 

Pourquoi cette question ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> chrombook


La loose ! xd

vous n'aimez plus la Pomme ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2020)

je répond toujours au question

Tu me prête ton chéquier ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> La loose ! xd


Je testerais avant de critiquer  

Combien d'ordinateur chez vous ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je testerais avant de critiquer


2 PC depuis des lustres...Puis j'ai découvert un Mac et ses acolytes...

Tu aime parce que c'est neuf, on en reparle d'ici 9mois ? Vuitton va pas aimer


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> 2 PC depuis des lustres...Puis j'ai découvert un Mac et ses acolytes...
> 
> Tu aime parce que c'est neuf, on en reparle d'ici 9mois ? Vuitton va pas aimer


C'est pas pour moi le chromebook

Le règle , c'est pas de poser une question?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Septembre 2020)

SIsi

Quelle heure est-il ? Bientôt l'heure de dormir ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Septembre 2020)

Il y a une question 

Tu l’as pas vu le point d’interrogation ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> 2 PC depuis des lustres...Puis j'ai découvert un Mac et ses acolytes...
> 
> Tu aime parce que c'est neuf, on en reparle d'ici 9mois ? Vuitton va pas aimer





WheelNelly a dit:


> Il y a une question
> 
> Tu l’as pas vu le point d’interrogation ?


Il est ou ?    

C'est pas pour moi le chromebook , et dans 9 mois elle n'en aura plus besoin 

Que fais ta femme comme job ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Septembre 2020)

Ma femme ?
C’est vrai il n’y a que de la testostérone 

Saviez-vous que même les femmes ont de la testostérone ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2020)

Oui 

Pas encore au lit ?


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui
> 
> Pas encore au lit ?




Le soir venu, je ne m'inspire que rarement du célèbre Commandant Couche-Tôt... 




Êtes-vous plutôt "du matin", ou pas ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2020)

Assez du matin en effet

Croissants ce matin ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Septembre 2020)

Si tu me les livrent, oui. Ce sera cracotte et confiture cerise noire

Manipulez-vous iPhone, le soir dans votre lit ?


----------



## East_ (3 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bientôt un NAS
> 
> Connaissez vous le chrombook ?


Si j’aime beaucoup les chromebook et j’ai même hésiter à en acheter un pour ma compagne qui est au étude mais j’ai trouvé le design trop moche du coup ... j’ai pris une surface

[edit: pardon j’ai zappé une page de réponse]


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Septembre 2020)

Pour l'économie c'est plus judicieux.

Qui a peur du Covid ?


----------



## East_ (3 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Si tu me les livrent, oui. Ce sera cracotte et confiture cerise noire
> 
> Manipulez-vous iPhone, le soir dans votre lit ?


Ouais le petit rituel avant de dodo c’est de Check Twitter avant de rejoindre Morphée !
Quel est le meilleur Pixar que vous avez vu ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Septembre 2020)

@East_ lis bien le jeu, il te faut répondre à la question puis poser la tienne. Inclus 2 citations si tu souhaites donner deux réponses dans un même post mais UNE seule question.

Toy Stories

Peur du rendement au 31 décembre ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2020)

Je ne pense pas au 31 Decembre 


Pensez vous que de rester sur Macgé toute la journée soit une bonne chose ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Septembre 2020)

Je ne sers rien, ça me fait bosser mais méninges, du moins celle qui reste, et je fume moins !

Il y a des fumeurs, dans la salle ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2020)

Je ne fume pas est ne supporte pas cela 

Que pensez vous de ses mégots sur le bords des trottoirs ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Septembre 2020)

Que les gens qui marchent pourrait au moins faire l'effort de mettre leur mégot dans le caniveau, même moi lorsque je promène Lola je les jettent dedans.

Alors ChromeBook ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2020)

C'est bien , ma femme adore 

Combien de temps un mégot de cigarette met pour ce détruire ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Septembre 2020)

J'ai arrêté de compter. Plus d'un siècle je crois...

Pourquoi certaine personnes ne veulent pas faire 1m pour déposer leur mégot, canette, papier, etc... dans la poubelle appropriée ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Septembre 2020)

Parce que les gens croient que tout leur ai dû, ils payent leurs impôts donc c’est aux éboueurs à ramasser mentalité à 2balles

Pourquoi les valides les handicapés marchant se croient tout permis ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2020)

Ah je ne vois pas cela comme cela , meme plutôt dans l'autre sens 

Utilisez vous des bouteilles plastiques ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Septembre 2020)

Moi non mais maman pour le biberon du bébé 

Et tu vois ça comment ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2020)

J'utilise pas de biberons

En veillissant , revenons nous en enfance ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Septembre 2020)

Je ne sais pas je n’y suis pas encore 

Pourquoi tu dis que les valides comprennent les personnes à mobilité réduite ? Les faux handicapés ceux qui marchent peut-être mais nous non


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2020)

Je ne pense pas avoir dit cela , il me semble 


Aimez vous contournez les propos a votre bénéfices ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Septembre 2020)

Non j’ai simplement des difficultés à me souvenir des termes exacts 

Mon précieux Vuitton est parti va t’il revenir ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2020)

Non , j'ai fais bloqué son expédition  

C'est combien le tarif d'un sac Vuitton ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Septembre 2020)

Je l’ai payé en dollars 

Comment ça bloqué l’expédition il n’y a pas anguille ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2020)

je ne pèche jamais , mais blague 

Allez vous faire de beaux rêves ?


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> je ne pèche jamais , mais blague
> 
> Allez vous faire de beaux rêves ?




Je l'espère. 
J'en fais souvent en ce moment.  




Préférez-vous faire un rêve magnifique et vous dire à votre réveil que malheureusement ce n'était qu'un rêve, ou faire un épouvantable cauchemar et vous réjouir à votre réveil en vous disant que fort heureusement ce n'était qu'un cauchemar ?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Septembre 2020)

Euh je ne sais jamais si je vais réussir à dormir [emoji99] 

Avez-vous besoin d’une chose pour dormir ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2020)

Un lit 




Aimez vous un matelas dur ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Septembre 2020)

Oui pour mon dos

Comment est-ce votre matelas est ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Euh je ne sais jamais si je vais réussir à dormir [emoji99]
> 
> Avez-vous besoin d’une chose pour dormir ?


Cela dépend. Certain jour je peux mettre 1-2h pour arriver à m'endormir et mal dormir.
D'autres fois au bout de 5-10min je m'endors.
Mais dans les 2 cas, le matin j'aimerais rester sous la couette.



Jura39 a dit:


> Un lit
> Voir la pièce jointe 189937
> 
> 
> Aimez vous un matelas dur ?


Trop dur non, mais ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas changé et donc testé d'autres matelas.



WheelNelly a dit:


> Oui pour mon dos
> 
> Comment est-ce votre matelas est ?


Aucune idée 

Où est placé votre matelas dans votre chambre ? Moi à côté de la porte et en face de la fenêtre. Cela évite d'avoir le froid ou la chaleur extérieur de suite.


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Oui pour mon dos
> 
> Comment est-ce votre matelas est ?




Immense, comme mon lit. 
Ni très dur, ni très mou non plus.




ecatomb a dit:


> Cela dépend. Certain jour je peux mettre 1-2h pour arriver à m'endormir et mal dormir.
> D'autres fois au bout de 5-10min je m'endors.
> Mais dans les 2 cas, le matin j'aimerais rester sous la couette.
> 
> ...




Mon matelas et mon lit sont à côté d'une porte-fenêtre mais très éloignés de la porte d'entrée de ma chambre. 




Laissez-vous la nuit à côté de votre lit une lumière allumée, même légère (veilleuse ou autre), ou préférez-vous l'obscurité absolue pour dormir ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Septembre 2020)

Je préfère l'obscurité, j'ai du mal à dormir s'il y a trop de lumière ou bruit.

Que préférez-vous comme réveil : lumineuse, sonore, montre, autre ?


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Septembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Je préfère l'obscurité, j'ai du mal à dormir s'il y a trop de lumière ou bruit.
> 
> Que préférez-vous comme réveil : lumineuse, sonore, montre, autre ?




Ce que je préfère pour me réveiller : mon réveil qui produit des bruits de vagues...  




Quelle(s) boisson(s) préférez-vous pour commencer votre journée ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Septembre 2020)

Jus d’orange 

Pourquoi vivre d’amour et d’eau fraîche quand on peux vivre de sexe et d’alcool ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Septembre 2020)

Je pars en vrille bonne nuit [emoji8]


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2020)

Nous avons tous besoin d'eau 

Douche le matin ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Septembre 2020)

Oui, trop besoin pour me réveiller !

Bilan depuis la rentrée, comme d'hab' ou des mesures sanitaires ont étaient prise sur votre lieu de travail ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2020)

Un peu de changement , mais rien de gênant 

Beau temps ce week end , que faites vous?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Septembre 2020)

Comme à mon habitude Nothing, just listen to music.

Pensez-vous que Vuitton m'offrira un masque à son effigie ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2020)

Aucune idée 

c’est un beau cadeau pour toi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Septembre 2020)

Comme je sors peu, resto ou coiffeur où elle va surement rigoler.

Quel serait votre cadeau idéal et réalisable à cet instant ?


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Comme je sors peu, resto ou coiffeur où elle va surement rigoler.
> 
> Quel serait votre cadeau idéal et réalisable à cet instant ?




Poster ici.  

Et puis aussi aller me promener un peu et faire quelques courses ; c'est justement ce que je vais faire.  




Un souhait pour les prochains mois ?...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2020)

Avoir une nouvelle voiture 

Avez vous des masques covid 19 publicitaire ou assez rare ?


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Avoir une nouvelle voiture
> 
> Avez vous des masques covid 19 publicitaire ou assez rare ?




Pour l'instant je fais dans le classique. 
Masques chirurgicaux d'une part, et d'autre part masques alternatifs unis, en bleu marine ou en blanc. 
Je les supporte assez bien. 

Mais comme la pandémie risque de durer au moins plusieurs mois, si ce n'est plusieurs années dans le pire des cas, je n'exclue pas de m'équiper de quelques masques ventilés pour plus de confort. 
Mais je laisse les masques les plus stylés aux fashion victims.  
Je me concentre sur l'aspect fonctionnel.  





Souffrez-vous ou avez-vous déjà souffert de problèmes d'addiction (à quoi que ce soit, y-compris le net par exemple), ou vous sentez-vous serein à ce sujet ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2020)

Non rien , enfin pas encore 

En connaissez vous ?


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non rien , enfin pas encore
> 
> En connaissez vous ?



Oui. 
J'ai un profil psychologique qui me prédispose aux addictions, et j'y ai largement sombré dans un passé heureusement lointain désormais. 
Aujourd'hui, je suis extrêmement vigilant. 




Une chose que vous appréciez et une autre que vous appréciez moins en automne ?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Septembre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Souffrez-vous ou avez-vous déjà souffert de problèmes d'addiction (à quoi que ce soit, y-compris le net par exemple), ou vous sentez-vous serein à ce sujet ?



Oui tous ce qui faut pas mais...la vie ne m'ayant pas laissé le temps de vivre adulte, je lui pisse à la raie.



Jura39 a dit:


> En connaissez vous ?



Connaître quoi ?

Pourquoi utiliser une voiture ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Oui tous ce qui faut pas mais...la vie ne m'ayant pas laissé le temps de vivre adulte, je lui pisse à la raie.
> 
> *C'est la faute de la vie ?*
> 
> ...



J'utilise ma voiture pour me rendre a mon travail

Vous aimez conduire ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est la faute de la vie ? Vous aimez conduire ?



Totalement !
J'adOrais conduire.

Prenez vous soin de votre peau ?


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Totalement !
> J'adOrais conduire.
> 
> Prenez vous soin de votre peau ?




Oui.
Je n'ai pas trop le choix.
J'ai donné beaucoup de boulot aux dermatologues, mais fort heureusement pour des pathologies mineures. 




Prenez-vous soin de vous d'une façon générale ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2020)

Oui mais pas assez je pense 


Quand il nous arrive un accident , pourquoi toujours penser que c'est pas de notre faute ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Septembre 2020)

c'est sur c'est notre faute c'est nous au volant on dois être maître de son véhicule. Mais c'est rageant. Pourquoi parce que j'ai pris le volant, j'étais épuisée. Tout ça pour une partie de jambes en l'air !!

Qu'est ce qu'on ferais pas pour l'orgasme ?


----------



## D34 Angel (4 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Que fais ta femme comme job ?


En arrêt depuis 7 ans (Accident du travail)



Human-Fly a dit:


> Êtes-vous plutôt "du matin", ou pas ?


Pas du tout, je suis du soir (même si, parfois, je dois commencer tôt le taf)



Jura39 a dit:


> Croissants ce matin ?


Rarement des croissants le matin (faudrait que quelqu'un aille me les chercher)



WheelNelly a dit:


> Qui a peur du Covid ?


Moi !
Mais pas spécialement du Covid ... mais, plutôt, des dérives dictatoriales qui y sont liées



WheelNelly a dit:


> Manipulez-vous iPhone, le soir dans votre lit ?


Jamais (je n'en ai pas).



Jura39 a dit:


> Pensez vous que de rester sur Macgé toute la journée soit une bonne chose ?


Non, certainement pas.
Moi, je suis souvent connecté mais, en bossant à côté, je n'y passe pas tout mon temps



WheelNelly a dit:


> Il y a des fumeurs, dans la salle ?


Oui, moi.



ecatomb a dit:


> Pourquoi certaine personnes ne veulent pas faire 1m pour déposer leur mégot, canette, papier, etc... dans la poubelle appropriée ?


Un jour, j'étais devant la cathédrale de Chartres. J'ai vu un couple (qui venait de manger dans leur voiture - genre McDo à emporter) jeter, juste à côté de la voiture, leurs merdes.
Je leur ai fait remarquer qu'il y avait une poubelle à 3 mètres devant eux.
Je me suis fait traiter de tout.

Pour les mégots, j'avoue ne pas avoir toujours été clean ... Désormais, je fais des efforts. Je fais tomber le restant de cendre et mets le mégot dans ma poche ... pour le jeter, plus tard, dans une poubelle.



Human-Fly a dit:


> Préférez-vous faire un rêve magnifique et vous dire à votre réveil que malheureusement ce n'était qu'un rêve, ou faire un épouvantable cauchemar et vous réjouir à votre réveil en vous disant que fort heureusement ce n'était qu'un cauchemar ?...


Me souviens jamais de mes rêves.



Human-Fly a dit:


> Quelle(s) boisson(s) préférez-vous pour commencer votre journée ?


Incontestablement le café.



Jura39 a dit:


> Douche le matin ?


Toujours



WheelNelly a dit:


> Bilan depuis la rentrée, comme d'hab' ou des mesures sanitaires ont étaient prise sur votre lieu de travail ?


Suite à quelques soucis de santé, en juillet, le télétravail m'a été accordé de façon exceptionnelle.



Jura39 a dit:


> Vous aimez conduire ?


J'adore !
Suis capable d'avaler des centaines de km sans m'arrêter. L'an dernier, j'ai fait 1000 km avec seulement 1/4 heure de pause.
Ce qui me gonfle, c'est

La politique répressive (en dépit du bon sens) qui tend à nous dégoûter de la conduite.
Les nouvelles voitures qui t'assiste dans la conduite (bientôt plus besoin de passer le permis ... la voiture fera tout)


Je n'ai pas de question et, n'ayant pas répondu à la dernière, je la relance :


WheelNelly a dit:


> Qu'est ce qu'on ferais pas pour l'orgasme ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2020)

@D34 Angel

Une réponse à une question

et une question à poser 

C'est suffisant

tu ne regarde pas la règle  ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Septembre 2020)

A quoi êtes vous prêt pour prendre votre pied (ou les 2) ?


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> A quoi êtes vous prêt pour prendre votre pied (ou les 2) ?



Tout ou presque, dans les limites des lois en vigueur et de ma morale personnelle. Mais le sexe me semble être l'un des plus grands plaisirs de la vie. 
Et oui, je considère que cela justifie parfois des prises de risques. 
De même pour l'amour, au sens affecrif du terme. 
Les deux à la fois, à savoir sexe et sentiments amoureux, c'est sans doute le cocktail se rapprochant le plus de l'idée qu'on puisse se faire du Bonheur. 
Mais ça, avec une vraie réciprocité, ce n'est pas forcément tous les jours, du moins si je me fie à ma piètre expérience dans ce domaine. 




Si la question n'a pas déjà été posée, qu'est ce qui selon vous incarne le mieux le bonheur ou, à défaut, s'en rapproche le plus ?...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2020)

Grande question ! Nombreux sont les philosophes, écrivains, psychologues, et simples mortels à s’être penchés sur ce questionnement existentiel

Le bonheur est peut-être le concept le plus difficile à définir








Vous avez une réponse a cette question ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Septembre 2020)

Non, vivre à fond l'instant présent est ma devise.

A quelle fréquence fumez-vous, pour les fumeurs ?
Pour les autres, a quelle fréquence prenez vous votre pied seul ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2020)

Je prend mon pied seul , quand je roule sur des routes de montagne et que je vois de superbes paysages

A quand vos prochaines vacances ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Septembre 2020)

Lorsque la frontière américaine sera ouverte.

Avez-vous fait des rencontres virtuelle, sur MacG, bouleversante ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2020)

Virtuelle , non 


Un forum est il un lieu de rencontres ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Septembre 2020)

Tout dépend ce qu'on entends par rencontre, pas forcément physique. 
Certains forums y sont dédiés.

Quand on est prisonnière dans sa cage dorée et qu'on a des difficultés à s'exprimer, dialoguer entre clavier procure une certaine évasion.

A quel âge avez-vous connu un ordinateur ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2020)

Je devais avoir 17 ou 18 ans 

Avez vous deja  vecu sans smartphone ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Septembre 2020)

Oui. 
J'ai commencé par avoir mon premier portable un mobi carte en seconde, uniquement, parce que j'étais au lycée en internat, pas comme ma cadette qui l'a eu dès son entrée au collège. Puis je me suis payée mon abonnement, le jour où j'ai eu mon permis un 17 décembre 2002 avec un Nokia 3310. 
2006, mon année fantôme.
Je croyais que le premier smartphone est apparut en 2006, comme ma soeur venait me voir à Marseille avec son premier iPhone. Je pensait que les smartphones étaient nés en 2006, mais d'après mes recherche, à cet instant, ils existent depuis plus plus de 20 ans et s’appelait « Simon Phone » avec une version anglophone « Simon says ». Créée par IBM en 1994, par Samsung en 2001 et Apple qu'en 2002.

Est-un outil indispensable pour faire d'autre choses que de téléphoner ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2020)

Non , mais c'est  pratique 

Avez vous déja assisté a de grand match de foot  ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Septembre 2020)

Pratique pour sa fonction principale, le reste se ne sont que gadgets qui nous font oublier le temps et inutilisé notre cerveau = sa mémoire

Non j'aime pas le foot, que des branleurs qui touchent des millions, français, et se permettent de nous donner des leçons sur le racisme alors qu'ils sont les premiers à brandir leur drapeau.

Comment entretenez-vous votre mémoire ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Pratique pour sa fonction principale, le reste se ne sont que gadgets qui nous font oublier le temps et inutilisé notre cerveau = sa mémoire
> 
> Non j'aime pas le foot, que des branleurs qui touchent des millions, français, et se permettent de nous donner des leçons sur le racisme alors qu'ils sont les premiers à brandir leur drapeau


Elle est ou la question?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Septembre 2020)

Utilisez vous des moyens mnémotechniques pour entretenir votre mémoire ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Septembre 2020)

Pas du tout, mais je devrais...

Vous êtes-vous déjà réveillé un matin en vous demandant ce que vous deviez faire ce jour là ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2020)

Non jamais 

pas trop chaud ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Septembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Vous êtes-vous déjà réveillé un matin en vous demandant ce que vous deviez faire ce jour là ?



Non pas encore



Jura39 a dit:


> pas trop chaud ?



Ici le Mistral permet de supporter.

Suis-je alcoolique ?


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Non pas encore
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pas à un stade extrême, c'est certain. 
Mais alcoolique ou pas, je ne sais pas. 


Pourrais-tu facilement te passer totalement d'alcool pendant un mois ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Septembre 2020)

Je ne crois pas, tout comme la cigarette. Ses substances m'aident à supporter les gens, leurs réflexions et ma vie désastreuse. 

Quelle est votre saison préférée ?


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Je ne crois pas, tout comme la cigarette. Ses substances m'aident à supporter les gens, leurs réflexions et ma vie désastreuse.
> 
> Quelle est votre saison préférée ?




L'automne. 
Les couleurs de la végétation sont magnifiques, et l'air devient rafraîchissant. 

Mais j'apprécie de plus en plus l'ensemble des quatre saisons, finalement. 
Chacune offre ses propres plaisirs.




Vous sentez-vous attaché aux traditions de la société, ou préférez-vous vous inventer les vôtres, ou rejetez-vous en bloc toutes les traditions ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2020)

Cela dépend des traditions

A partir de quel moment devient on alcoolique ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Septembre 2020)

Dépends des "traditions", aussi.
Je ne sais pas, peut-être lorsqu'on commence à boire son Chanel n°5 ?


Etes-vous du genre "rebelle" n'acceptant aucune formes d'autorité ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2020)

Non , enfin cela dépend de mon humeur 


Avez vous deja fait ce test ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Avez vous deja fait ce test ?


Maintenant oui hihi ! je suis moyenne

La semaine vous vous couchez vers quel heure ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2020)

Minuit environ et debout a 6h00 


Regardez vous la télévision ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Septembre 2020)

Oui

Pourquoi ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2020)

je ne suis pas un fan de télévision et ne l'allume que rarement 


Etes vous moderne ou rustique dans vos meubles ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Septembre 2020)

Un mélange des deux, comme à New York !

Votre plat d'hiver préféré ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2020)

La morbiflette


Avez vous une cheminée ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Septembre 2020)

Oui

Et vous ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2020)

Non 

Aimez vous la raclette ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Septembre 2020)

Oui et non. J'aimais bien étant gamin mais cela fait trop longtemps que je n'en ai pas mangé et cela ne me tente pas. Il faut dire que s'en faire une tout seul c'est nul...

Qu'aimez-vous faire à manger ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2020)

Je ne fais jamais la cuisine (ou alors il y a tres tres longtemps )


Et vous ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Septembre 2020)

J'aime bien faire la cuisine, mais juste des trucs simples. Pas envie de passer 1h à cuisiner juste pour manger le résultat en 10min...
Et la carte ticket restaurant aide bien à éviter la cuisine...

Combien de temps prenez-vous pour manger ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2020)

Une bonne heure 



Mangez vous devant la télévision?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Septembre 2020)

C'est quoi une télévision ? Donc non   

Regardez-vous encore les actualités ou des (vieux) films passant sur la tnt ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2020)

Non , j'ai pas la  tnt


Avez vous beaucoup de jardin?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Aimez vous la raclette ?



Oui, surtout la première version. Une demi qu'on gratte puis on la verse sur les patates, jambon cru et cuit, lonzo, mortadelles. Et tout plein de ti' clito.



ecatomb a dit:


> Combien de temps prenez-vous pour manger ?



Une bonne heure.



Jura39 a dit:


> Avez vous beaucoup de jardin?



Je crois, oui

Quand il pleut comment vous occupez-vous ?


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Oui, surtout la première version. Une demi qu'on gratte puis on la verse sur les patates, jambon cru et cuit, lonzo, mortadelles. Et tout plein de ti' clito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lecture, télé ou Internet. 
Dans cet ordre ou dans un autre. 
Entre autres activités possibles en intérieur. 

Mais je ne déteste pas du tout me promener sous la pluie, ou même parfois prendre des photos en extérieur par temps de pluie.  
Sans parler de sorties faciles par temps pluvieux comme le cinéma, les cafés, les restaurants, musées, etc... 




Êtes-vous facilement ébloui par la lumière du soleil ?... (Surtout l'été, mais pas que).


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Septembre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Êtes-vous facilement ébloui par la lumière du soleil ?... (Surtout l'été, mais pas que).


Sans lunette de soleil, un beau ciel bleu l’été et je me retrouve obligé de regarder mes pieds quand je suis dehors. C’est une horreur.

Je ne sais pas si c’est lié à la couleur de mes yeux (bleus) mais ils sont très sensibles. D’un autre côté, cela me permet de voir assez bien le soir alors qu’il n’y a plus de lumière.

Portez vous des lunettes (de vue ou de soleil) ?


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Septembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Sans lunette de soleil, un beau ciel bleu l’été et je me retrouve obligé de regarder mes pieds quand je suis dehors. C’est une horreur.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si c’est lié à la couleur de mes yeux (bleus) mais ils sont très sensibles. D’un autre côté, cela me permet de voir assez bien le soir alors qu’il n’y a plus de lumière.
> 
> Portez vous des lunettes (de vue ou de soleil) ?




Les deux à la fois !  

Verres progressifs et photochromiques depuis quatre ans. 
Je ne les porte pas en permanence, mais quand même de plus en plus souvent. 

(Même sensibilité que toi à la lumière, et yeux bleus aussi, par ailleurs). 




Bronzez-vous bien et facilement, ou avez-vous plutôt tendance à cramer directement ?...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2020)

Je suis bronzé presque toute l’année

Que faites vous ce week-end ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2020)

???

Personne ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Septembre 2020)

Dîner avec notaire et conseiller financier 

Chaud’night ?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Dîner avec notaire et conseiller financier
> 
> Chaud’night ?




Courte... 
Pour une fois, je me couche tôt et je me lève tôt demain. 



Prêts pour la petite vague de chaleur de ces prochains jours ?...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2020)

C'est cool 

Que pensez vous d'Anthony ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Septembre 2020)

Je ne peux pas dire ce que je pense je vais me faire virer

Avez-vous besoin d’un bonne nuit de qq1 pour bien dormir ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Je ne peux pas dire ce que je pense je vais me faire virer
> 
> Avez-vous besoin d’un bonne nuit de qq1 pour bien dormir ?




Disons que ça peut aider.  




Allez-vous bientôt vous coucher ?... 

(Pour une fois, c'est mon cas... 
Et justement...

Bonne nuit !...  )


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2020)

Je me couche rarement a cette heure


Que faite vous Dimanche ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Septembre 2020)

Pas grand chose 

Membre d’élite késako ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Pas grand chose
> 
> Membre d’élite késako ?




En gros, ça veut dire que tu fais partie des meilleurs. 



...

Et sinon, en abordant la chose d'une façon plus technique, c'est forcément lié à un barème de classification des membres des forums, soit en raison du total de points de réputation (tu en as beaucoup), soit en raison du total de posts (tu en as beaucoup aussi), soit en raison de l'ancienneté par rapport à la date d'inscription (tu as déjà un peu d'ancienneté). 
Je pencherais plutôt en faveur du nombre de posts. 
Presque certain.  
*Et à partir de 2500 posts, c'est "vétéran" *et non plus "membre d'élite" qui apparaît en tant que titre d'utilisateur par défaut. 
En estimant cette tranche de barème à la louche, je dirais que "membre d'élite" doit se rapporter à un total de posts entre 1000 et 2500.  


Par contre je n'ai pas la moindre idée de l'endroit où se situe le barème en question, avec toutes les classes de membres.




Quelqu'un de bien informé là-dessus pour compléter ma réponse ?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Septembre 2020)

C’est LA barème clin d’œil à blanche neige. Ne pourrais t-on pas mettre modo pour de faux ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> C’est LA barème clin d’œil à blanche neige. Ne pourrais t-on pas mettre modo pour de faux ?




Aucune idée.  
Peut-être un peu risqué de jouer avec un statut officiel, même en le détournant de façon humoristique...  
Mais ce n'est pas moi qui serais personnellement gêné, c'est clair.  



Et pourquoi pas un truc genre "Wonder Woman"?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Septembre 2020)

Wonder women Rhoô 

Que faites-vous le dimanche soir ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Wonder women Rhoô
> 
> Que faites-vous le dimanche soir ?



Rien de spécial en général... 
Mais comme j'ai passé une nuit blanche la nuit dernière, ce soir, pour une fois, je vais m'inspirer du célèbre Commandant Couche-Tôt.  




Petite promenade au soleil prévue dans les prochains jours ?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Que pensez vous d'Anthony ?


Qu'il fait peur à quelqu'un 



WheelNelly a dit:


> Membre d’élite késako ?





Human-Fly a dit:


> Je pencherais plutôt en faveur du nombre de posts.
> Presque certain.
> *Et à partir de 2500 posts, c'est "vétéran" *et non plus "membre d'élite" qui apparaît en tant que titre d'utilisateur par défaut.
> En estimant cette tranche de barème à la louche, je dirais que "membre d'élite" doit se rapporter à un total de posts entre 1000 et 2500.


J'ai ceci et je ne suis "que" membre d’élite 
• Messages : 4 821
• Réactions : 1 855

Peut-être 1000 postes pour être membre d'élite et 5000 pour être vétéran ? Ou alors l'ancienneté pour le 2ème ?
Voir aussi si toutes les parties du forum sont prises en compte.



Human-Fly a dit:


> Petite promenade au soleil prévue dans les prochains jours ?...


Non, mais je vais bien avoir chaud.

Avez-vous une climatisation chez vous ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Septembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Qu'il fait peur à quelqu'un
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1) Aucune climatisation chez moi. 


2) Oui, je me suis peut-être emmêlé les pinceaux dans les barèmes... 

Les posts dans la salle de jeux ne sont pas comptabilisés. C'est l'une des spécificités de la Salle de Jeux depuis sa création.
Par contre, depuis XenForo, l'incrementation pour les points de réputation est la même dans tous les forums. 

Mais tout ça ne nous donne pas le fin mot de l'histoire pour le barème des catégories de membres... 


3) Malheureux, ne laisse surtout pas entendre qu'Anthony ferait peur uniquement à une personne !!!... 
Tu risquerais de le vexer !... 

 




Si ton avatar te correspond, cultives-tu ton jardin au sens littéral, au sens figuré, ou les deux ?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Septembre 2020)

J'aidais mes parents à cultiver le leur quand je vivais chez eux... ou plutôt j'étais de corvée   
Pour l'avatar c'est celui-ci : https://www.inprnt.com/gallery/miru/rocket-and-groot/

Aimeriez-vous avoir un potager ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Septembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> J'aidais mes parents à cultiver le leur quand je vivais chez eux... ou plutôt j'étais de corvée
> Pour l'avatar c'est celui-ci : https://www.inprnt.com/gallery/miru/rocket-and-groot/
> 
> Aimeriez-vous avoir un potager ?




Au sens littéral, non. 
Par contre, je suis ravi que Nelly apprécie ses potes âgés.  

Pour ton avatar, je te prenais pour un simple raton laveur jardinier... 
Mais je réalise que tu es en fait un gardien de la galaxie.   




Fan de SF, ou de super-héros, ou les deux ?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Septembre 2020)

J'aimais bien la SF et si en prime il y a une bonne dose de comique, c'est top.
Mais bon, maintenant ça à changé, je regarde surtout les bons films.

Regardez-vous Pentagon Papers en ce moment ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Septembre 2020)

Finalement l'on, 


ecatomb a dit:


> J'aimais bien la SF et si en prime il y a une bonne dose de comique, c'est top.
> Mais bon, maintenant ça à changé, je regarde surtout les bons films.
> 
> Regardez-vous Pentagon Papers en ce moment ?



Finalement non, mais j'ai hésité, et je ne sais pas si j'ai fait le bon choix... 
Tu me diras si ça vaut le coup.  




J'aime aussi les bons films.  
Prends-tu aussi parfois plaisir à regarder des mauvais, voire des très mauvais films ?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Septembre 2020)

C'est très bon même si j'ai 1h de retard (vive molotov.tv pour ça).

Cela m'arrivait il y a une dizaine d'année de voir des mauvais films, très rarement maintenant. Car on peut facilement savoir s'il semble bien ou non et se faire une première idée avec les bandes annonces et extraits vidéos.

Vos enfants (si vous en avez), choisissent-ils le film que vous regardez le soir ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Septembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> C'est très bon même si j'ai 1h de retard (vive molotov.tv pour ça).
> 
> Cela m'arrivait il y a une dizaine d'année de voir des mauvais films, très rarement maintenant. Car on peut facilement savoir s'il semble bien ou non et se faire une première idée avec les bandes annonces et extraits vidéos.
> 
> Vos enfants (si vous en avez), choisissent-ils le film que vous regardez le soir ?




Je n'ai pas d'enfants. 
Mais à bien des égards, je suis un grand enfant moi-même.  
Du coup, je n'ai besoin de personne pour voir des films pour enfants quand j'en ai envie !... 



Avez-vous gardé certains goûts que vous aviez étant  enfant (ciné, télé, BD, divers jeux, ou autre) ?..


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Septembre 2020)

BD/manga : non (même si cela n'a jamais été très poussé)
• surtout les Astérix 

Lire beaucoup (avant des livres, maintenant des articles) : oui
• j'avais du lire plus de 90% des Agatha Christie   

Les jeux vidéos (avant en solo, puis mmo pendant longtemps afin de me sentir comme les autres) : non

Télévision/Cinéma : ça a bien changé.

Personnellement, j'aurais bien aimé naitre bien plus tard et avoir une enfance normale dans le monde d'aujourd'hui.

Auriez-vous aussi voulu avoir une enfance différente ?


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Septembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> BD/manga : non (même si cela n'a jamais été très poussé)
> • surtout les Astérix
> 
> Lire beaucoup (avant des livres, maintenant des articles) : oui
> ...




Non, mon enfance m'a plutôt bien convenu à différents égards. 
C'est plutôt après que c'est parti en vrille. 




Vous considérez-vous comme une sorte de doux rêveur ? 

(Et pour savoir à quel point je peux moi-même rêver, je vais me coucher... )


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Septembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Auriez-vous aussi voulu avoir une enfance différente ?



Non. J'aimerais y retourner, ne jamais grandir. Etre insouciante, bon ok je le suis encore mais avant je n'avais pas besoin de boire, pour.
Aux yeux des gens, je reste "la petite". Pourquoi numéroter ?



Human-Fly a dit:


> Vous considérez-vous comme une sorte de doux rêveur ?



Je n'en sers rien, ne me souviens que de mes..........cauchemars !

Le Lundi correspond à quoi pour vous ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2020)

C'est le lendemain du dimanche  

Pas trop chaud aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Septembre 2020)

Oh si 33° bouh !

c'est quoi une fessé MacG ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Septembre 2020)

MacG étant un truc virtuel, une fessée MacG est aussi virtuel et donc n'existe pas.

Difficile d'être sur la terrasse avec cette chaleur ? Bon si on est coincé au boulot c'est certain


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Septembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Difficile d'être sur la terrasse avec cette chaleur ?


Rhoo que oui, je peux même plus fumer !

De quel région êtes-vous ?


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Oh si 33° bouh !
> 
> c'est quoi une fessé MacG ?



Je ne sais pas. 
Moi, j'en étais resté au "supplice de l'iPod"... 
Mais il y a peut-être eu des "innovations technologiques" depuis... 





WheelNelly a dit:


> Rhoo que oui, je peux même plus fumer !
> 
> De quel région êtes-vous ?




Région parisienne en ce qui me concerne. 




Des sorties ou promenades prévues dans les prochains jours pour cette fin d'été ?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Septembre 2020)

Non je vis au jour le jour sauf mercredi c’est Timone 

Sinon est-ce un bon compromis que de prendre MacG à la place d’un cachet ?


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Non je vis au jour le jour sauf mercredi c’est Timone
> 
> Sinon est-ce un bon compromis que de prendre MacG à la place d’un cachet ?




Si tu as le choix, MacG, c'est bien mieux qu'un cachet !...  




Apprieciez-vous l'alternance de journées chaudes et de soirées fraîches de cette fin d'été ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Septembre 2020)

J’aime bien la fraîcheur là

Y’a t’il un docteur pour m’aider à palier au manque d’Exomil ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2020)

Non , c'est comme l'alcool , il faut apprendre a ce contrôler  

Vous en avez pas marre de dire des conneries sur des forums ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Septembre 2020)

C’est pas des conneries c’est la vie d’une fille qui n’a pas une vie aussi épanouie que vous 

Je vous saoule je me casse,
Monsieur qui ne montre même pas l’étiquette du vin qu’il boit pourquoi ?


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> J’aime bien la fraîcheur là
> 
> Y’a t’il un docteur pour m’aider à palier au manque d’Exomil ?




Je ne suis pas du tout médecin, mais en revanche j'ai l'expérience d'un sevrage à différents psychotropes, y-compris mal prescrits, et/ou consommés de façon inappropriée avec mélanges ou surdosages ou le tout.
Tout d'abord, il te faudra justement consulter un médecin. Un psychiatre ou un neurologue serait l' idéal, mais un généraliste peut suffire.
En gros, pour te sevrer du Lexomil, l'idée devrait être une nouvelle prescription d'anxiolytiques, mais moins forts, et avec une posologie dégressive.
Donc, prendre à court terme la dose qu'il te faudra pour gérer le sevrage. Ensuite, baisser progressivement les doses jusqu'à obtenir, idéalement, un sevrage complet.
Dans mon cas, c'est un généraliste qui avait géré ça, en 1998, et de façon très efficace. 

En attendant, tu peux t'orienter vers des produits très doux, mais parfois assez efficaces, comme par exemple un comprimé de mélatonine avant d'aller te coucher.
Mais même dans ce cas, un avis médical est  vivement souhaitable.
*Même la mélatonine n'est pas totalement anodine*.

L'important, c'est que si tu es motivée et aidée par un médecin, un sevrage n'est pas toujours si difficile que ça à réaliser. 




WheelNelly a dit:


> C’est pas des conneries c’est la vie d’une fille qui n’a pas de vie
> 
> Je vous saoule je me casse,
> Monsieur qui ne montre même pas l’étiquette du vin qu’il boit pourquoi ?




La vie, avec son lot de difficultés majeures ou mineures, avec ses souffrances, mais aussi ses espoirs, ce ne sont pas forcément des conneries de mon point de vue, loin de là.  




Commandez-vous parfois des cocktails sans alcool dans les cafés, brasseries ou les restaurants ?... 

( Moi, oui, j'adore ça !...  )


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2020)

Non jamais


"Je me saoule ,je me casse "
Que pensez vous de cette phrase ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Septembre 2020)

Je bois très rarement d'alcool et je préfère un cocktail qu'un soda classique (qui vaut rien en magasin). Donc oui  



Jura39 a dit:


> "Je me saoule ,je me casse "
> Que pensez vous de cette phrase ?


Je me casse pour boire un coup ?

Allez-vous souvent au restaurant  ou dans un café ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2020)

Restaurant Oui , café jeu bistrot jamais .Je ne supporte pas l'odeur 


aimez vous l'odeur du café torréfié ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Septembre 2020)

Et ben non pour une fois j’ai pas bu ne me tenté pas...

Tout les 15jours.

Apprendre à se contrôler vous y arriver à tous les coups ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Septembre 2020)

Tout à fait, pendant 5s   
En réalité, si je suis seul ça dépend. J'ai toujours envie de me lâcher et si je n'ai rien d'autre à faire pour me changer les idées... ben j'ai du mal à me retenir.

Que faites-vous pour vous retenir ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Septembre 2020)

J’essaie de m’occuper l’esprit à autre chose. Boire ou m’en griller une mais là je suis coincé dans mon [emoji932] 

La vie est plus simple si on se lâche non ?


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> J’essaie de m’occuper l’esprit à autre chose. Boire ou m’en griller une mais là je suis coincé dans mon [emoji932]
> 
> La vie est plus simple si on se lâche non ?



Lâchons-nous quand c'est possible, oui.  
Toutes les circonstances ne le permettent pas. 
En société ou dans certains groupes, il y a forcément des règles à respecter. 

Il faut si possible se ménager des moments, des endroits (réels ou virtuels) où l'on peut se lâcher... 
C'est à chacun de trouver ses recettes en la matière.  




Que pensez-vous du proverbe "quand il y a de la gêne il n'y a pas de plaisir"?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Septembre 2020)

Je prends toujours sur moi j’aimerais me lâcher tout le temps j’ai assez morflé dans la vie, je me restreint tous les jours IRL, si je dois me restreindre ici aussi alors que je suis toujours polie MERDE

Et vous ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Septembre 2020)

Je suis aussi poli extérieurement. Intérieurement il m'arrive d'être comme ça :




J'ai toujours été très calme et plutôt gentil. Cela causera ma perte.

J'aime bien discuter ici pour me changer les idées. Et vous, qu'est-ce qui vous attire dans ce topic ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Septembre 2020)

La discussion réfléchit. Ici on réfléchis 

Et vous ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> La discussion est réfléchit. Ici on pense les gens ont un cerveau et savent s’en servir à bien
> 
> Et vous ?


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Je prends toujours sur moi j’aimerais me lâcher tout le temps j’ai assez morflé dans la vie, je me restreint tous les jours IRL, si je dois me restreindre ici aussi alors que je suis toujours polie MERDE
> 
> Et vous ?




MacG n'est pas l'endroit où je me lâche le plus.
J'ai d'autres endroits pour ça.

Mais je comprends ton point de vue.
Et même je le partage.
L'idéal serait que tu puisses t'épanouir le plus possible ici. 
Dans le respect des règles locales, certes. Mais à mon sens tu ne les enfreinds jamais ! 
Et comme tu dis tu es polie.

Selon moi, tu ne poses aucun problème ici. 

D'autant que j'ai le souvenir de grandes gueules dans les années 2000 en comparaison de qui tu es vraiment sage comme une image.  




ecatomb a dit:


> Je suis aussi poli extérieurement. Intérieurement il m'arrive d'être comme ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Discuter et me changer les idées aussi.  

Si tu es très calme, tu possèdes un atout qui m'a toujours fait défaut.  
En général, les gens me trouvent gentil aussi. 
Je ne crois pas du tout qu'il faille confondre gentillesse et faiblesse. 
La gentillesse est une qualité majeure.

Cela ne causera pas ta perte.  




WheelNelly a dit:


> La discussion réfléchit. Ici on réfléchis
> 
> Et vous ?



Oui, aussi.  

Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas incompatible avec la réponse d'ecatomb. 
Se changer les idées et toutefois réfléchir (au moins un peu, et pourquoi pas davantage), ce n'est pas du tout incompatible. 




Par curiosité, qui verriez-vous pour modérer les forums Portfolio et le Bar (l'un, ou l'autre, ou les deux)? 

(Plusieurs réponses sont possibles voire souhaitables... )


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Septembre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Dans le respect des règles



Moi je dois me plier aux règles mais tout ces gens qui prennent les places GIG GIC, les wc handi et ne laissent pas leur place aux caisse. Eux c'est la LOI qui enfreignent et on ne les punis jamais.
Et on OSE me dire, à moi, que je ne respecte pas les règles !



Human-Fly a dit:


> Par curiosité, qui verriez-vous pour modérer les forums Portfolio et le Bar (l'un, ou l'autre, ou les deux)?



Toi pourquoi pas, tu ne te couches jamais   , @litobar71, @macomaniac @thebiglebowsky ??

Etes-vous d'accord si je vous dis qu'il faudrait d'abord que les "bipèdes" s'accordent entre eux pour vivre ensemble. 
Pour qu'ensuite le débat du vivre ensemble puisse commencer ?


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Moi je dois me plier aux règles mais tout ces gens qui prennent les places GIG GIC, les wc handi et ne laissent pas leur place aux caisse. Eux c'est la LOI qui enfreignent et on ne les punis jamais.
> Et on OSE me dire, à moi, que je ne respecte pas les règles !
> 
> 
> ...



 Je voulais dire dans mon post précédent : " Les règles de MacG, tu ne les enfeins jamais".
(Ce qui me permet de rectifier à posteriori une faute de frappe... ) 

Je ne me couche pas toujours parce que je suis un peu noctambule sur les bords...  ( Il y aurait davantage à dire, honnêtement, mais pas maintenant ni ici. ) 


La liste de modérateurs que tu proposes est très intéressante.  


@litobar71, 

S'il est motivé, excellente idée.  


@macomaniac 

Ses remarquables talents l'orientent plus vers l'écrit que vers l'image, mais son immense culture générale pourrait lui permettre de modérer Portfolio malgré tout.  
*Il l'a prouvé récemment au labo !*  
Choix très intéressant pour le Bar, évidemment.  


@thebiglebowsky

C'est un pilier du Bar au plus au point appréciable et apprécié, et un excellent contributeur de Portfolio, mais devenir modérateur ne l'intéresse pas.  


Mais encore une fois, idées très intéressantes.  

(Les appréciations ci-dessus n'engagent que votre humble serviteur, bien entendu.  ) 


Oui, les bipèdes ont bien des progrès à réaliser pour que le débat du vivre ensemble puisse progresser...  

Et puis, pour répondre de façon assez générale au contenu de ton post, en particulier le début, je trouve en effet que tu subis bien assez de contraintes au quotidien sans qu'on t'en impose encore d'autres si ce n'est pas nécessaire. 




Que pensez-vous de la 5G?
( Son arrivée prochaine en France ou sa présence déjà effective dans certaines régions du monde).


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2020)

La 5 quoi ? 


Pensez vous que de passer des heures sur internet vous empêche de dormir ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Septembre 2020)

Autant que lire des livres. C'est surtout le bruit, la lumière ou des mauvaise pensées dans la tête qui m'empêchent de bien dormir.

Combien de temps dormez-vous en moyenne ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2020)

Moins de 7 heures

Combien de temps travaillez vous par jour ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2020)

Personne travail ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Septembre 2020)

Entre 9h et 18h avec une pause entre 12h et 14h (1 à 2h suivant le boulot).
Pourquoi travailler ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Septembre 2020)

Je ne travaille plus 

A quoi ça sert ?


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Je ne travaille plus
> 
> A quoi ça sert ?





ecatomb a dit:


> Entre 9h et 18h avec une pause entre 12h et 14h (1 à 2h suivant le boulot).
> Pourquoi travailler ?



Généralement pour gagner de l'argent. 
Sauf pour le travail bénévole.
Et aussi pour se sentir utile et inséré en société.




L'aide que l'on apporte à quelqu'un n'est-elle pas aussi une aide que l'on s'adresse à soi-même ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Septembre 2020)

Donc je ne peux pas travailler je ne suis pas inséré en société ?

C’est quoi c’est préjugé ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Septembre 2020)

Il n'est pas nécessaire de travailler pour être inséré en société. Regarde les chats, ils ne travaillent pas et sont bien inséré   
Sinon, il y a par exemple les enfants et pleins d'autres personnes dont beaucoup comme toi qui sont très utiles à la société 

Pourquoi l'être humain a-t-il souvent des préjugés ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2020)

C'est dans sa logique 

Comprenez vous les personnes qui profitent du systeme pour ne pas travailler ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Septembre 2020)

Pas du tout...
Autant que ceux qui ne respectent pas les priorités, le code de la route ou les règles de vie en société avec comme excuse : "non mais c'est pas grave, d'autres font bien pire. Vous n'aviez rien d'autre à faire ?"

Respectez-vous les règles ?


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Donc je ne peux pas travailler je ne suis pas inséré en société ?
> 
> C’est quoi c’est préjugé ?



Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit. 
L'envie de se sentir inséré en société peut faire partie des motivations des gens qui travaillent, souvent juste  après l'aspect pécuniaire.

Mais j'ose espérer qu'il existe bien d'autres moyens de se sentir inséré en société et même de l'être réellement.


Selon moi, un préjugé concernant une personne est un jugement de valeur à priori concernant la personne en question non en raison de qui elle est réellement et de sa personnalité, mais en raison d'une catégorie à laquelle elle appartient.
Parmi les innombrables catégories générant des préjugés chez certaines personnes : le sexe, l'orientation sexuelle, l'âge, le physique, la catégorie socio-professionnelle, etc...





Jura39 a dit:


> C'est dans sa logique
> 
> Comprenez vous les personnes qui profitent du systeme pour ne pas travailler ?





ecatomb a dit:


> Pas du tout...
> Autant que ceux qui ne respectent pas les priorités, le code de la route ou les règles de vie en société avec comme excuse : "non mais c'est pas grave, d'autres font bien pire. Vous n'aviez rien d'autre à faire ?"
> 
> Respectez-vous les règles ?



Oui.

Oui, les vrais profiteurs sont des escrocs et méritent d'être sanctionnés comme tels.
Mais je crois qu'ils sont très peu nombreux.



ecatomb a dit:


> Il n'est pas nécessaire de travailler pour être inséré en société. Regarde les chats, ils ne travaillent pas et sont bien inséré
> Sinon, il y a par exemple les enfants et pleins d'autres personnes dont beaucoup comme toi qui sont très utiles à la société
> 
> Pourquoi l'être humain a-t-il souvent des préjugés ?




Connaître et apprécier une personne demande du temps, et parfois un certain effort.
Juger à priori en fonction de l'appartenance à une certaine catégorie de personnes est  tellement plus facile...




Vous sentez-vous ou vous êtes-vous déjà senti(e) victime de préjugés ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Septembre 2020)

Je suis un être humain comme tout le monde les préjugés c’est l’être humain qui en fait alors je ne sais plus humaine je suis vrai

Non ?


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Je suis un être humain comme tout le monde les préjugés c’est l’être humain qui en fait alors je ne sais plus humaine je suis vrai
> 
> Non ?






Tu es super humaine.  




Pouvez-vous citer une ville ou une région que vous appréciez tout particulièrement ?...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Oui, les vrais profiteurs sont des escrocs et méritent d'être sanctionnés comme tels.
> Mais je crois qu'ils sont très peu nombreux.



Ah si seulement tu disais vrai


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pouvez-vous citer une ville ou une région que vous appréciez tout particulièrement ?...




C'est quoi etre " humain "  ?


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est quoi etre " humain "  ?




C'est ta région préférée, " (le fait d') être humain"?
C'est la mienne aussi ! 

Être humain, c'est être capable d'intelligence et de sentiments.
Certains animaux, comme les chiens, sont déjà capables d'intelligence et de sentiments. 

Pourquoi les représentants officiels de l'humanité n'y arriveraient-ils pas, eux aussi ?... 




Ne trouvez-vous pas qu'en déterrant ce thread, @WheelNelly s'est avérée au moins aussi bonne jardinière que notre ami @ecatomb ?...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2020)

Non

allez vous bien dormir ?


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non
> 
> allez vous bien dormir ?




Je le saurai une fois réveillé, si jamais je me réveille !... 




Jouez-vous souvent ou avez-vous souvent  joué à des jeux vidéo ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2020)

J'ai encore Jamais , pourtant les graphismes sont magnifiques 


Shopping ce week end ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Septembre 2020)

Surtout passport + journée du patrimoine

Un truc à voir pour ces journées spéciales ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Septembre 2020)

Non c'est pas accessible, en plus.

Vous pensez que je profite du système @Jura39 ?
4 the others c'est quoi profiter du système ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2020)

@*WheelNelly *
Non je ne pense pas 

A quand les prochaines vacances?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Septembre 2020)

Prochaines ? 
Je ne suis plu en vacances depuis le 7 avril 2006. Ma vie s'est arrêtée.

Les vacances c'est quoi pour vous ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Septembre 2020)

Une journée qui ressemble au week-end : ne pas avoir à penser au travail et faire ce que l’on veut.

Que faites-vous dans les transports en commun ou non (si vous ne conduisez pas) ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Septembre 2020)

J'habite un petit village, il n'y en pas.

Pour vous, réussir sa vie c'est quoi ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2020)

Etre heureux et rendre les autres que l'on aime encore plus heureux 

Que pensez vous de la mise a jour de Safari ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Septembre 2020)

Les icônes de mes favoris sont plus petits

Quel est votre recette, une fois que vous avez rendu vos proches heureux, pour vous ?


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Les icônes de mes favoris sont plus petits
> 
> Quel est votre recette, une fois que vous avez rendu vos proches heureux, pour vous ?




Profiter de l'instant présent, savourer chaque petite bonheur du quotidien. 
Lorsqu'une opportunité exceptionnelle se présente, ne pas la rater. 
Mais éviter, dans la mesure du possible, de trop se focaliser sur des objectifs inaccessibles. 
Plutôt apprécier les meilleures facettes de la vie comme telle qu'elle est. 

Mais c'est la théorie...
Au jour le jour, j'y parviens plus ou moins bien.  




Comment faites-vous pour toujours trouver une question à poser à la personne suivante ?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Septembre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> objectifs inaccessibles



A ce rythme-là, je ne me lève jamais et reste couché. Pour avancer, il me faut un but. Vu mes capacités je ne peux pas faire grand chose d'où me fixer des objectifs inaccessibles, pour me dépasser.



Human-Fly a dit:


> la vie comme elle est



La mienne n'est RIEN. 
Je ne veux plus d'empathie exacerbé, ni de "je comprends", ma propre Mère avoue ne pas pouvoir se mettre à ma place alors comment un inconnu, qui ne m'a jamais vu, le peux ?

Aimez-vous les paroles de ces nouvelles chansons françaises ?


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> A ce rythme-là, je ne me lève jamais et reste couché. Pour avancer, il me faut un but. Vu mes capacités je ne peux pas faire grand chose d'où me fixer des objectifs inaccessibles, pour me dépasser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




J'avoue ne pas être un fin spécialiste des chansons françaises... 

Parmi ce qui me semble intéressant pour les textes, peut-être Pascal Obispo, Benjamin Biolay et Grand Corps Malade, dans cet ordre ou dans un autre.
Et si on étend "chanson française" au monde francophone, je dirais Stromae. 

Mais je ne connais que certaines de leurs chansons. 




Plutôt du matin, ou plutôt du soir ? 

( Si la question n'a pas déjà été posée. Je ne sais plus.)


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2020)

Du matin , j'adore ce moment


Comment trouver vous iOS14 ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Septembre 2020)

Je suis bloquée à iOS 12.

Pourquoi j'ai besoin d'un substitut pour m'aider à supporter ma vie ?


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Je suis bloquée à iOS 12.
> 
> Pourquoi j'ai besoin d'un substitut pour m'aider à supporter ma vie ?




Pour des raisons multiples, beaucoup de gens ont besoin d'une part importante d'imaginaire. J'en fais partie. 
La vie, ce n'est pas que du concret. La part du rêve et de l'imaginaire est essentielle. 
L'important est de pouvoir s'évader... Concrètement ou par la pensée... 
Alors pourquoi pas des substituts, effectivement?...  




Vivez-vous dans une zone géographique fortement touchée par les orages en ce moment ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2020)

Non , je ne pense pas

Avez vous un onduleur chez vous?


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non , je ne pense pas
> 
> Avez vous un onduleur chez vous?




Non, justement. 
Mais mes deux ordinateurs (plus en parfait état ni l'un ni l'autre) et mon imprimante (HS) sont branchés sur le secteur avec des fiches spéciales censées résister aux orages. 
Pas à proprement parler un onduleur, donc, mais quand même un dispositif de protection en cas d'orages. 
Malgré tout, ça n'est pas ça qui va m'éviter  de faire réparer ou de remplacer au moins une partie de mon matériel...   




Et vous, par choix ou par obligation, envisagez-vous de renouveler prochainement tout ou partie de de votre équipement informatique ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Avez vous un onduleur chez vous?





Human-Fly a dit:


> Non, justement.
> Mais mes deux ordinateurs (plus en parfait état ni l'un ni l'autre) et mon imprimante (HS) sont branchés sur le secteur avec des fiches spéciales censées résister aux orages.
> Pas à proprement parler un onduleur, donc, mais quand même un dispositif de protection en cas d'orages.
> Malgré tout, ça n'est pas ça qui va m'éviter  de faire réparer ou de remplacer au moins une partie de mon matériel...
> ...



J'ai faillis prendre un onduleur, mais j'ai finalement juste pris une multiprise avec parasurtenseur comme Human-Fly.
J'hésite à changer une partie de mon équipement en fin d'année.  

Avez-vous peur des orages ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2020)

Non j'adore , surtout chez moi en montagne 

Vous avez déjà vu des éclairs aujourd'hui?


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Septembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> J'ai faillis prendre un onduleur, mais j'ai finalement juste pris une multiprise avec parasurtenseur comme Human-Fly.
> J'hésite à changer une partie de mon équipement en fin d'année.
> 
> Avez-vous peur des orages ?



Non, j'adore le spectacle d'un orage. 

Mais j'ai la chance de ne pas vivre dans une zone inondable ni un endroit susceptible d'être durement touché par des intempéries majeures ou des inondations. 
Je verrais les choses différemment dans le cas contraire...
Et j'espère que les orages actuels ne feront pas trop de victimes... 




Jura39 a dit:


> Non j'adore , surtout chez moi en montagne
> 
> Vous avez déjà vu des éclairs aujourd'hui?



Hélas non...  
C'est parfois un beau spectacle.
Une fois, j'ai réussi à photographier à peu près correctement un éclair, de nuit qui plus est, mais je trouve que l'exercice n'est vraiment pas évident... 




Lorsqu'il n'y a pas de danger, dans quel environnement préférez vous contempler le spectacle d'un orage ?... Ville ?... Campagne ?... Montagne ?... Bord de Mer ?...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2020)

La montagne ,


Etes vous famille ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Septembre 2020)

Avant le 7 avril 2006, oui, beaucoup. Aujourd'hui j'évite...pour me préserver des menaces psychologiques.

Que faite-vous la journée quand il pleut ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2020)

L'amour  

Pas vous ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Septembre 2020)

Par la pensée, ahah !

A combien d'année de mariage en êtes-vous ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> A combien d'année de mariage en êtes-vous ?


Bientôt 15ans avec Mr (le fauteuil)

Pourquoi toujours vouloir penser comme tous le monde ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Octobre 2020)

Sans doute pour se sentir comme les autres et donc normal ?

Pourquoi la famille est-elle compliquée (par moment) ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Octobre 2020)

Bonne question, on appellerai plus ça famille sinon ?

Avez-vous besoin d'une approbation de celle-ci pour faire vos choix ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Octobre 2020)

Non, mais vu les remarque que je me prends... je ne lui parle plus (de mes choix)

Que préférez-vous faire dans la vie ?


----------



## litobar71 (11 Octobre 2020)

buller un max avec le cerveau en roue libre, sachant que les 24/48 heures à venir sont sans obligation. 

_avez-vous fait des bulles étant petit avec d'autres produits que ceux du gadget "acheté" ou trouvé dans bonux ?_


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Octobre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Non, mais vu les remarque que je me prends... je ne lui parle plus (de mes choix)
> 
> Que préférez-vous faire dans la vie ?


Rencontrer les gens que j'aime et passer du temps avec eux.





litobar71 a dit:


> buller un max avec le cerveau en roue libre, sachant que les 24/48 heures à venir sont sans obligation.
> 
> _avez-vous fait des bulles étant petit avec d'autres produits que ceux du gadget "acheté" ou trouvé dans bonux ?_



Oui, enfant, j'adorais mélanger différents produits à vaisselle ou à lessive ou autres savons liquides pour confectionner mes propres produits à bulles.  
Parfois, je commettais l'erreur d'y ajouter de la farine pour donner plus de consistance à mes bulles... Pour qu'elles éclatent moins vite... 
Évidemment, ça ne fonctionnait pas du tout... 



Parvenez-vous facilement à vous remettre en question lorsque les choses n'ont pas du tout évolué dans le sens que vous espériez ?...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2020)

Oui , je ne supporte pas de perdre 

Quel bonbon aimeriez vous manger  ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Octobre 2020)

Des cars en sac

Pour vous la vie tient à quoi?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2020)

Un fil  

Non ?


----------



## litobar71 (11 Octobre 2020)

allez : 
Nelly au lit
Jura dans les draps


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Octobre 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> allez :
> Nelly au lit
> Jura dans les draps


Fort bien.  

Et la question pour la personne suivante ?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Octobre 2020)

Ok les gars bonne nuit


----------



## litobar71 (11 Octobre 2020)

j'ai envie de taquiner Human-Fly

aimeriez-vous que je taquine fort Human-Fly ?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Octobre 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> j'ai envie de taquiner Human-Fly
> 
> aimeriez-vous que je taquine fort Human-Fly ?


Oui !!!... 

Mais je ne suis pas forcément le dernier à taquiner moi aussi qui je veux... 




Pour quelle raison m'as-tu choisi comme cible de prédilection alors que notre petite troupe t'offrait d'autres possibilités ?... 

( Ton choix est flatteur mais j'aime bien comprendre pourquoi j'ai des raisons de me sentir flatté... )


----------



## litobar71 (11 Octobre 2020)

Nelly devant se coucher & Jura idem pour bosser qui reste dans ce je. ?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Octobre 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> Nelly devant se coucher & Jura idem pour bosser qui reste dans ce je. ?


Donc, par défaut je suis le seul que tu puisses encore taquiner... 
Je suis un peu déçu...  






Aimez-vous prendre le train ?  


( Tu as raison, la précédente question manquait de clarté.
Bien vu. )


----------



## litobar71 (12 Octobre 2020)

question à reformuler ou à changer, le lito veille.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2020)

Je prend rarement le train en marche 

Couche tard et lève tard  ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Octobre 2020)

couché de bonne heure et levé, bah ! quant mon aide me lève.

Besoin d'une bonne nuit, pour affronter journée ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2020)

Oui , ça aide

beau temps chez vous ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Octobre 2020)

Mistral à 110 km/h bouh

Avez-vous allumé cheminée ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Octobre 2020)

Non vu que je n'en ai pas, mais les radiateurs oui.

Voudriez-vous retourner au chaud sous la couette ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2020)

Ca dépend avec qui 

dormez vous avec le chauffage ?


----------



## D34 Angel (12 Octobre 2020)

Non, madame préfère dormir avec la fenêtre ouverte ...


Quel type de chauffage avez-vous ?
Chez moi, c'est quelques radiateurs électriques (en complément dans les chambres) sinon un poele à bois


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2020)

Chauffage gaz + cheminée 

Avez vous la lumière à tous les étages ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Octobre 2020)

Non vous l’auriez remarqué [emoji23][emoji683]

Va t-on être reconfiné ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2020)

Aucune idée , je pense pas 

Peur d'être confiné ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Octobre 2020)

Non, 15ans que je suis confiné mais peur de plus pouvoir allez au restaurant.

La France va t-elle devenir un Pays en Voie de Développement ou sous développé ? Mes reste d'histoire géo, je crois


----------



## D34 Angel (12 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> La France va t-elle devenir un PVD ?


C'est quoi un PVD ?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Octobre 2020)

D34 Angel a dit:


> C'est quoi un PVD ?



Parfois : Dépôt physique par phase vapeur (Physical vapor deposition). 

Mais dans ce contexte, je parierais plus volontiers sur "Pays en Voie de Développement". 




Parvenez-vous généralement à rester optimiste même dans les situations difficiles, en vous disant que "ce n'est qu'un mauvais moment à passer"?...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2020)

Oui , il faut toujours être positif 

Avez vous des projets ?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui , il faut toujours être positif
> 
> Avez vous des projets ?



Je suis un peu au creux de la vague, là, en projets précis...   
Mais j'y travaille.  
Et en attendant, je vis au jour le jour... 




Fêtez-vous Halloween certaines années, tous les ans, ou jamais ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2020)

Jamais 

allez vous faire noel en famille ?


----------



## Dead head (12 Octobre 2020)

Jamais.

Quelle sera la prochaine question ?

Zut ! Aurait-elle été déjà posée ?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Octobre 2020)

Dead head a dit:


> Jamais.
> 
> Quelle sera la prochaine question ?
> 
> Zut ! Aurait-elle été déjà posée ?




Sans doute, c'est l'éternelle question de je jeu !....  

(Ps: content de te revoir passer par ici, par ailleurs... )




Vous est-il plus facile de vous poser des questions à vous-même, ou d'en poser une à la personne suivante dans ce jeu ?...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2020)

Je me pose beaucoup plus de questions que dans ce " jeu" 

etes vous maladroit ?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je me pose beaucoup plus de questions que dans ce " jeu"
> 
> etes vous maladroit ?



Dans certains domaines, oui.

Physiquement, et psychologiquement.
Je ne suis pas bricoleur.
Et pas toujours diplomate non plus.
Mais avec des efforts, je parviens généralement à corriger le tir.




Parvenez-vous facilement à garder votre calme, sinon toujours du moins dans la plupart des cas ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Octobre 2020)

oh que oui

une fille as le droit de s'exprimer ? une discussion c'est à deux ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Octobre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Dans certains domaines, oui.
> 
> Physiquement, et psychologiquement.
> Je ne suis pas bricoleur.
> ...


Oui, même si j'ai envie de péter un câble par moment



WheelNelly a dit:


> oh que oui
> 
> une fille as le droit de s'exprimer ? une discussion c'est à deux ?


Une discussion c'est entre toutes les personnes présentes. Tout le monde devrait avoir le droit de s'exprimer

Aimer vous discuter avec les autres autour d'une table et avec combien de personnes ?


----------



## Dead head (12 Octobre 2020)

Je n'aime pas les discussions où l'on est nombreux. Je pense que plus nous sommes nombreux moins la discussion est intéressante.

Et vous ?


----------



## D34 Angel (12 Octobre 2020)

Dead head a dit:


> Je n'aime pas les discussions où l'on est nombreux. Je pense que plus nous sommes nombreux moins la discussion est intéressante.
> 
> Et vous ?


Pareil ! 
S'il y a plusieurs discussions et qu'on a le malheur de vouloir tout écouter, au final, on ne capte rien !

Échangez-vous beaucoup (dialogue) pendant les repas en famille ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Octobre 2020)

Non j’observe et écoute on ne me laisse jamais la parole et quand je m’affirme et parle oulala connus ou inconnu se sente agressé alors que j’hausse le ton pour qu’on m’écoute Mafois on veux pas et ben allez vous faire...

Peur ? Si oui vous craignez quoi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Octobre 2020)

D34 Angel a dit:


> Pareil !
> S'il y a plusieurs discussions et qu'on a le malheur de vouloir tout écouter, au final, on ne capte rien !
> 
> Échangez-vous beaucoup (dialogue) pendant les repas en famille ?


Sachant que:

je devais me laisser interrompre par mon frère s'il voulait dire quelque chose
que je ne devais pas l'interrompre
qu'il adorait parler
J'ai pris l'habitude d'être quasitôme aux repas de famille.



WheelNelly a dit:


> Non j’observe et écoute on ne me laisse jamais la parole et quand je m’affirme et parle oulala connus ou inconnu se sente agressé alors que j’hausse le ton pour qu’on m’écoute Mafois on veux pas et ben allez vous faire...
> 
> Peur ? Si oui vous craignez quoi ?


(petite) peur du vide, il me faut toujours quelques minutes pour me reprendre en main et faire comme si rien n'était

Vous arrive-t-il souvent de masquer la réalité par vos actes ou votre parole ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2020)

Non , j'assume 

êtes vous grand ?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Octobre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Sachant que:
> 
> je devais me laisser interrompre par mon frère s'il voulait dire quelque chose
> que je ne devais pas l'interrompre
> ...



J'espère que je masque aussi rarement que possible la réalité par mes actes ou ma parole. 
Je n'aime pas tricher ni ceux qui trichent. 



WheelNelly a dit:


> oh que oui
> 
> une fille as le droit de s'exprimer ? une discussion c'est à deux ?




OUI. 
Une fille a toujours -ou devrait toujours- avoir le droit de s'exprimer. 

Une discussion, c'est à deux. 

Et parfois, à plus que deux. 
Mais comme l'ont très bien dit d'autres avant moi, l'intérêt de la discussion décroît généralement au fur et à mesure que le nombre de participants augmente. 
Les petits -ou très petits- comités sont de loin ce que je préfère. 

D'ailleurs, dans les grandes réunions de famille ou entre amis ou autres, les grands groupes de 10, 20, ou 100 personnes ne restent évidemment pas soudés. 
Le grand groupe se subdivise en petits groupes de 3 ou 4 personnes, rarement davantage. 
Parfois même des "groupes" de 2.
Parce que les petits groupes sont les seuls permettant vraiment des conversations intéressantes et intelligibles. 




WheelNelly a dit:


> Non j’observe et écoute on ne me laisse jamais la parole et quand je m’affirme et parle oulala connus ou inconnu se sente agressé alors que j’hausse le ton pour qu’on m’écoute Mafois on veux pas et ben allez vous faire...
> 
> Peur ? Si oui vous craignez quoi ?



Dans un dialogue intéressant avec une personne qu'on apprécie, la seule peur légitime est la fin du dialogue lui-même. 
C'est ma manière de voir les choses. 
Je ne prétends surtout pas être parfait dans ce domaine ni dans aucun autre.




Dead head a dit:


> Je n'aime pas les discussions où l'on est nombreux. Je pense que plus nous sommes nombreux moins la discussion est intéressante.
> 
> Et vous ?



Pareil. 



Jura39 a dit:


> Non , j'assume
> 
> êtes vous grand ?




Taille moyenne. 1,81m.
Plus grand que ceux qui sont plus petits et plus petit que ceux qui sont plus grands.  




Et à propos de conversations intéressantes, merci tout le monde pour celle-ci, particulièrement intéressante, justement.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2020)

@Human-Fly

C'est quoi la question ?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @Human-Fly
> 
> C'est quoi la question ?


Bonne question, justement...   

Il m'arrive de l'oublier, en effet... 






Avez-vous déjà oublié de poser une question à la personne suivante ?...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2020)

Jamais


----------



## D34 Angel (13 Octobre 2020)

Avez-vous déjà oublié de répondre à la question posée ?


----------



## Dead head (13 Octobre 2020)

Jamais ! Ce serait inconvenant. Au fait, de quoi parlait-on ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Octobre 2020)

On parle d'aider à retrouver une question perdue. Mais laquelle ?


----------



## Dead head (13 Octobre 2020)

C'est tout le problème. Quelqu'un aurait-il trouvé une question égarée ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2020)

Je trouve ridans mes poches

une question ne peut pas disparaître ainsi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Octobre 2020)

Où est la question ?

Dans mon fion


----------



## Dead head (13 Octobre 2020)

Et quand la sors-tu de là ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Octobre 2020)

Un jour ou l'autre

Avez-vous déjà joué à Tetris ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Octobre 2020)

Qui n'y a pas joué.

Avez-vous connu la Mega Drive ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2020)

Non , je suis trop jeune 

Jouez vous au loto ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Octobre 2020)

Maman a même l'abonnement.

Combien de temps dure votre pause déjeuner au boulot ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2020)

Je sais pas du tout , je regarde jamais 

Mangez vous vite ?


----------



## D34 Angel (13 Octobre 2020)

trop vite ! 
Mauvaise habitude prise au collège (c'était il y a longtemps) où l'on n'avait que peu de temps pour manger ! 

Quel est votre plat préféré ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2020)

La lotte à l'armoricaine 

Vous mangez combien de fois au restaurant par mois ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Octobre 2020)

30 ou 31 non j'déconne 1 sûr, après ça dépend du planning de tous.

Faire un planning n'est pas le mal du siècle ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2020)

Non , c'est presque indispensable pour le boulot 


Aimez vous diner aux chandelles ?


----------



## Dead head (13 Octobre 2020)

Je ne le fais pas mais ce doit être très romantique.

Quelle heure est-il ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Octobre 2020)

La même heure qu'hier à la même heure

A quelle heure voulez-vous vous levez demain ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Octobre 2020)

J’aimerais bien 11h mais pas le choix on vient me saquer 

Comment être habillé au travail ?


----------



## D34 Angel (13 Octobre 2020)

Moi, suis en télétravail ... donc, je m'habille comme je veux !

Comment vous déplacez-vous pour aller au travail ? (voiture, transport en commun, vélo, a pied, autre ... ?)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Octobre 2020)

En ambulance 

Pour vous une femme c’est quoi ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2020)

Une quoi ? 

Vous pouvez répéter la question ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Octobre 2020)

Une femme représente quoi pour vous ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2020)

Ah je prefere 
La question d'avant me choque
je cite 
"Une femme c'est quoi"
Cette question ne te choque pas ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Une femme représente quoi pour vous ?


Pour te repondre  je vais etre precis
Une femme , je dis bien *UNE *
c'est ma vie, mon bonheur , ma joie , la femme de mes enfants , c'est avec elle que je veux vivre et mourrir , etre son confident , son complice , son amour , etre présent pour les bons et mauvais moments , la soutenir et surtout la rendre heureuse .
Mon amour ( tu va te reconnaitre ) , je t'aime  
J'ai envie de vivre pour elle , car c'est un etre exceptionnel
C'est aussi ma vie  

Regardez vous l'amour est dans le pré ?


----------



## D34 Angel (13 Octobre 2020)

Certainement pas ! 
Vais aller regarder l'amour est dans mon lit 


En général, regardez-vous la téléréalité ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2020)

La réalité plus que la television

Ecoutez vous de la musique ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Octobre 2020)

J’ai quelques difficultés avec cette nouvelle appli
Tu es un homme heureux c’est essentiel pour la vie

Trouver son double mais où


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> La réalité plus que la television
> 
> Ecoutez vous de la musique ?





WheelNelly a dit:


> J’ai quelques difficultés avec cette nouvelle appli
> Tu es un homme heureux c’est essentiel pour la vie
> 
> Trouver son double mais où


Je ne vois pas le rapport avec la question précédente  !!


----------



## Dead head (14 Octobre 2020)

Y a-t-il un rapport dans la salle ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2020)

Dead head a dit:


> Y a-t-il un rapport dans la salle ?


Pas dans ma salle de bain 

aimez vous le mercredi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Octobre 2020)

Autant que le jeudi

Bientôt vendredi ?


----------



## Dead head (14 Octobre 2020)

N'est-ce pas souvent le cas après le jeudi ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2020)

Ca dépend , si c'est un jour pluvieux 

Que faite vous ce week end ?


----------



## Dead head (14 Octobre 2020)

Quelques musées parisiens puis départ pour un séjour à Nantes.

Que ne ferez-vous pas le week-end qui vient ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2020)

Me reposer 

attendez vous la neige ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Octobre 2020)

de la rééducation. Non

Rouge ou Noir ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2020)

Blouge 


A quel heure le repas du soir?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Octobre 2020)

Quand j'ai faim et que je suis chez moi   
La neige, c'est toujours beau à voir tomber (moins quand on est en voiture ou qu'on marche sur une couche de 2-3mm)

Que mangez-vous ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2020)

2 ou 3 mm 
ne viens pas dans le Jura 
C'est plus 30 cm le matin 


Ce soir , c'est cote de boeuf  

Aimez vous lire le journal le matin ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Octobre 2020)

Je mange liquide, là c du génépi (je vous entends pensez)

Vous aimez quoi en digestif ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2020)

Je ne bois pas d'alcool alors pas de digestif 


Etes vous en zone de couvre-feu  ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Octobre 2020)

Et non.

Et vous ?


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Octobre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Quand j'ai faim et que je suis chez moi
> La neige, c'est toujours beau à voir tomber (moins quand on est en voiture ou qu'on marche sur une couche de 2-3mm)
> 
> Que mangez-vous ?



Plus rien, mon repas est terminé. 





WheelNelly a dit:


> Je mange liquide, là c du génépi (je vous entends pensez)
> 
> Vous aimez quoi en digestif ?




Un truc assez fort pour éliminer les bugs de Xenforo qui multiplient les posts par cinq... 
Ce n'est peut-être pas officiellement répertorié comme digestif, mais ce serait bien quand même... 

[edit] 

Pour qu'on ne me reproche pas de faire du mauvais esprit, ce type de bugs se rencontre tout aussi bien avec vBulletin qu'avec Xenforo.  

[/edit] 



Jura39 a dit:


> Je ne bois pas d'alcool alors pas de digestif
> 
> 
> Etes vous en zone de couvre-feu  ?




Oui.
La région Ile-de-France a toujours été bien servie, avec la COVID-19... 



Quelle boisson appréciez-vous peu de temps avant d'aller vous coucher ?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> 2 ou 3 mm
> ne viens pas dans le Jura
> C'est plus 30 cm le matin
> 
> ...


Quand il y a quelques cm et que ça ne se transforme pas en boue quand tu marches dessus, c'est superbe la neige.



Jura39 a dit:


> Je ne bois pas d'alcool alors pas de digestif
> 
> 
> Etes vous en zone de couvre-feu  ?


Oui, mais cela ne changera pas grand chose



Human-Fly a dit:


> Plus rien, mon repas est terminé.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simplement de l'eau...

A quel heure vous couchez-vous ?

Vers quelle heure vous couchez-vous ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2020)

Pas avant  23 heures 

Avez vous le statut " cadre " dans votre entreprise ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Octobre 2020)

Maintenant bonne nuit à tous 

Qu’est ce que vous aimez pour bien dormir ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Quand il y a quelques cm et que ça ne se transforme pas en boue quand tu marches dessus, c'est superbe la neige.


Non regarde devant chez moi  , pas de boue


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Maintenant bonne nuit à tous
> 
> Qu’est ce que vous aimez pour bien dormir ?


Faire l'amour 

Combien de fois par semaine ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Octobre 2020)

Ah si tu savais  aucun homme digne de ce nom pourrais suivre 

Et vous ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2020)

J'adore

Aimez vous les fraises ?


----------



## D34 Angel (14 Octobre 2020)

Non, je n'ai jamais aimé ça ... ça fait le bonheur des autres quand il y en a au dessert.
Aucun rapport mais j'aime les frites (je dois avoir des origines belges cachées).

Aimez-vous les frites ?


----------



## D34 Angel (16 Octobre 2020)

J'adore.

Vous est-il arrivé, dans ce jeu, de répondre à votre propre question ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Octobre 2020)

Pas encore

Mais quelle question poser ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Octobre 2020)

Peut-être dans ma tête 

Qu’attendez-vous de la vie ?

Sûrement pas comme moi, il me tarde qu’elle finisse. Une vie si vide sans personne à qui parler


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2020)

J’attend rien , c’est à ça moi de la construire 

la vie n’est elle pas  le plus beau cadeau ?


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Peut-être dans ma tête
> 
> Qu’attendez-vous de la vie ?
> 
> Sûrement pas comme moi, il me tarde qu’elle finisse. Une vie si vide sans personne à qui parler





Jura39 a dit:


> J’attend rien , c’est à ça moi de la construire
> 
> la vie n’est elle pas  le plus beau cadeau ?




Ce que j'attends de la vie ?
Rien.
Ce que j'en espère ?
Un peu plus de chance dans certains domaines...
Et sinon, tant pis.
Il y a bien plus malheureux que moi.



Comment envisagez-vous les prochains mois ?

(Moi, je vais jouer à cache-cache avec la COVID-19, en prenant le moins possible de risques, mais en m'autorisant peut-être un semblant de vie sociale, à minima, surtout entre le 25 novembre et le 1er janvier. En espérant que nous ne serons pas reconfinés dans cette période... )


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Octobre 2020)

Enfermé le soir, je ne sais pas trop encore comment je vais passer Noël...

Jouiez-vous au cerf-volant ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2020)

Pas souvent ,

Avez vous la hantise des fêtes de fin d'années ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Octobre 2020)

Oui pour les deux questions.

Je me souviens d’un regroupement familial pour le réveillon en cette fin d’année, où je voulus accompagner mes parents. 
La réception fut organisée chez Estelle, une de mes tantes maternelles. Les oppositions de certaines, face à ma présence au milieu d’eux, furent flagrantes et je me sentis mise à l’écart.
Sans scrupule, notre hôte se mit à chuchoter à mes tantes autant de négatifs que d’arrogances à mon sujet. C’est de la méchanceté gratuite, sans aucun but, uniquement pour se faire valoir.
Vous comprendrez que depuis, je ne peux plus passer un réveillon dans la joie et la bonne humeur. Je reste la cible de la médisance et de la moquerie.
D’ailleurs, je décline les invitations, et ainsi, j’évite de me retrouver confrontée à une telle situation désobligeante. Il est déjà difficile d’être crucifié dans un fauteuil sans pouvoir se faire comprendre correctement lorsque je parle, alors, si c’est pour, en plus, entendre déblatérer sur mon compte. Non merci !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Octobre 2020)

Hantise : pas vraiment

Mais je n'ai jamais eu de fête de fin d'année intéressante (jour de l'an ou Noël). Bon, il y a quand même un Noël à part dont je me souviendrais toujours, mais c'est uniquement pour le cadeau de mes rêves que j'ai eu ce jour là (la GameBoy avec Tetris). Je ne me souviens pas du tout du reste. Pour le reste, à part tenir compagnie aux autres voir servir à les amuser ...
Bref, j'utilise toujours une excuse pour les raccourcir.

Que pensez-vous du changement d'heure ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Octobre 2020)

Ma hantise synonyme de il fera nuit quand je rentre.

Quel est votre commande au père Noël ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2020)

Rien , j'ai horreur de Noël

Vous croyez au père noël ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Octobre 2020)

Bienvenue au club !
Non, je ne crois qu'en moi 

Arbre synthétique ou naturel ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2020)

Naturel , je suis bien placé  pour cela 

vous faites des cadeaux ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Octobre 2020)

Oui, je dois en faire sinon on me fait la gueule. Et en prime, il faut que je commande les miens en fonction de celui qui me l'offre...

Noël avec ou sans neige ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2020)

Avec j'espère  

bon skieur ?


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Octobre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> 9Hantise : pas vraiment
> 
> Mais je n'ai jamais eu de fête de fin d'année intéressante (jour de l'an ou Noël). Bon, il y a quand même un Noël à part dont je me souviendrais toujours, mais c'est uniquement pour le cadeau de mes rêves que j'ai eu ce jour là (la GameBoy avec Tetris). Je ne me souviens pas du tout du reste. Pour le reste, à part tenir compagnie aux autres voir servir à les amuser ...
> Bref, j'utilise toujours une excuse pour les raccourcir.
> ...




J'ai toujours pensé que ce changement d'heure était stupide.
Avec les nouvelles ampoules et autres systèmes d'éclairages de ces dernières années, l'argent initial des économies d'énergie pour utiliser le plus possible la lumière du soleil ne tient plus.
Cela pouvait éventuellement avoir du sens en 1976, à l'époque des chocs pétroliers, et encore...

La somme des inconvénients de cette habitude idiote ne vaut pas les éventuels maigres avantages que l'on pourrait à la limite en espérer...
Changement d'heure et parfois de "rythme" pour les humains (en particulier les enfants), mais aussi pour les animaux...
Et pour les gens qui posséderaient plusieurs montres, pendules, horloges, réveils ou autres avec mouvement mécanique, c'est à chaque fois une corvée dont on se passerait bien...


Bref, que l'on se fixe sur une heure. Heure d'été ou heure d'hiver, peu importe. Et qu'on garde l'heure en question toute l'année.

Du moins à mon avis. 





WheelNelly a dit:


> Ma hantise synonyme de il fera nuit quand je rentre.
> 
> Quel est votre commande au père Noël ?



Une nana en peluche au pied du sapin. 




Jura39 a dit:


> Rien , j'ai horreur de Noël
> 
> Vous croyez au père noël ?



Bien entendu !... 




WheelNelly a dit:


> Bienvenue au club !
> Non, je ne crois qu'en moi
> 
> Arbre synthétique ou naturel ?



Synthétique en ce qui me concerne.




Jura39 a dit:


> Naturel , je suis bien placé  pour cela
> 
> vous faites des cadeaux ?



Autant que possible selon les circonstances de chaque année.




ecatomb a dit:


> Oui, je dois en faire sinon on me fait la gueule. Et en prime, il faut que je commande les miens en fonction de celui qui me l'offre...
> 
> Noël avec ou sans neige ?



Avec de préférence, mais je n'ai pas toujours le loisir de choisir l'endroit où je me trouve au moment de Noël, et encore moins les conditions météorologiques.




Jura39 a dit:


> Avec j'espère
> 
> bon skieur ?



Nul.

J'ai toujours préféré la luge ! 



Nous ne sommes pas encore à l'heure de la nouvelle année... Mais qu'espérez-vous pour l'année 2021 ?...
(Si jamais vous en espérez quelque chose... )


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Octobre 2020)

Pas de nouvelle question depuis dimanche ? 



Human-Fly a dit:


> Nous ne sommes pas encore à l'heure de la nouvelle année... Mais qu'espérez-vous pour l'année 2021 ?...
> (Si jamais vous en espérez quelque chose... )



J'espère que ce sera moins le bordel qu'en 2020. Mais ce devrait être difficile de faire pire

Avez-vous déjà joué au bowling ?
Lors de mes études, il y avait une salle pas très loin donc on y allait mini 1 fois par mois. C'était sympa mais ce n'est pas pour autant que j'étais doué


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2020)

Oui c’est sympa comme jeu

tu travail ou tu regarde le forum ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Octobre 2020)

Télétravail (mais pas tous les jours) avec quelques réunions un peu inutiles. Donc ça m’arrive de faire les deux en même temps par moment.
Et entre 12 et 14 j’ai le temps de regarder le forum.

Quel est votre sport préféré que vous avez pratiqué ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2020)

Le ski 

Aimez vous faire de la raquette ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Octobre 2020)

La raclette, oui   
"Faire de la raquette", c'est bien la randonnée dans la neige ? Jamais fait, aller à la neige n'était pas une activité qu'on faisait dans ma famille... Mais cela devrait bien me plaire.

Que regarder ce soir ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2020)

Je sais pas encore , je fouille sur Netflix 

Et toi ?


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Octobre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> La raclette, oui
> "Faire de la raquette", c'est bien la randonnée dans la neige ? Jamais fait, aller à la neige n'était pas une activité qu'on faisait dans ma famille... Mais cela devrait bien me plaire.
> 
> Que regarder ce soir ?


 
Ce thread, par exemple.  




Savez-vous quand sortiront les prochains iMacs, avec Big Sur comme OS d'origine ?...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2020)

J'ai pas suivi l'actualité 

Connaissez vous la Suisse ?


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai pas suivi l'actualité
> 
> Connaissez vous la Suisse ?



Dire que je la connais serait un bien grand mot... 
J'y suis allé trois fois en tout, et j'y ai certains des plus beaux souvenirs de ma vie.  




Connaissez-vous la Belgique ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2020)

Oui et les  baraques à frites , mais pas The Big 

Bientôt en vacances ?


----------



## D34 Angel (23 Octobre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Télétravail (mais pas tous les jours) avec quelques réunions un peu inutiles. Donc ça m’arrive de faire les deux en même temps par moment.
> Et entre 12 et 14 j’ai le temps de regarder le forum.


Moi aussi, suis en télétravail. 
Pour moi c'est tous les jours car j'ai eu quelques pb de santé cet été et je présente certaines fragilités vis à vis du covid ... Mon toubib (cardiologue) m'a préconisé le télétravail donc c'est nickel.
Je ne sais pas jusqu'à quand ça durera ...




Jura39 a dit:


> Bientôt en vacances ?


Non, aucune vacances en vue ... (peut-être la retraite dans 2 ans 1/2).
Ça ne fait que peu de temps que je pense à la retraite. Jusque là, je trouvais que c'était encore loin ... 

Et vous, avant votre retraite, y pensez-vous (ou y avez-vous pensé) longtemps avant ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Octobre 2020)

Je commence à y penser 

avez vous de la pluie ?


----------



## D34 Angel (23 Octobre 2020)

Non, c'était prévu mais on a un super soleil.  (27° chez moi)

Et toi ?


----------



## D34 Angel (23 Octobre 2020)

Bloc de spoiler: Hors sujet






D34 Angel a dit:


> Non, c'était prévu mais on a un super soleil. (27° chez moi)


J'ai parlé (euh ... écrit) trop vite.
En une 1/2 heure, ça s'est couvert et, maintenant, il pleut


----------



## Jura39 (23 Octobre 2020)

D34 Angel a dit:


> Non, c'était prévu mais on a un super soleil.  (27° chez moi)
> 
> Et toi ?


De la pluie de suite
Une journée à rester sous la couette ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Novembre 2020)

Oui et non
@Jura39 ne m'aime pas ?


----------



## touba (25 Novembre 2020)

Non.

Est-ce que les oiseaux ?


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Novembre 2020)

touba a dit:


> Non.
> 
> Est-ce que les oiseaux ?



Oui. 

Mais ne le répète à personne ; je te le dis tout bas...  



Ne pensez-vous pas que les cadeaux immatériels (en toute occasion) sont en réalité les plus beaux ?...


----------



## Dead head (25 Novembre 2020)

Je ne suis pas d'accord, car rien de tel qu'un baiser bien matériel.

Aimez-vous la nuit ?


----------



## RubenF (25 Novembre 2020)

Je vis la nuit ! J'aime la nuit. 


Plutôt Pillule rouge ? Ou pillule bleue ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Novembre 2020)

touba a dit:


> Est-ce que les oiseaux ?


Vous pouvez répétez la question, j'ai pas compris ?


Human-Fly a dit:


> Ne pensez-vous pas que les cadeaux immatériels (en toute occasion) sont en réalité les plus beaux ?...


Je sais pas si j'ai bien suivi ou compris ?
Si tu parlais de preuves d'affections, de PREUVE, je dirais que oui.
Donner un exemple ?


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Novembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Vous pouvez répétez la question, j'ai pas compris ?
> 
> Je sais pas si j'ai bien suivi ou compris ?
> Si tu parlais de preuves d'affections, de PREUVE, je dirais que oui.
> Donner un exemple ?



Il peut y en avoir beaucoup... 
Un petit mot sympa qu'on attendait pas forcément...
Le fait d'aider une personne un peu en difficulté pour quelque raison que ce soit... 
Ou même renouer un peu le dialogue après une période de silence... 

Mais ça peut être beaucoup d'autres choses, et parfois des choses (encore) plus importantes ou significatives que ça...
Enfin tu vois l'idée.  




Comment envisagez-vous vos réunions familiales et/ou amicales, ou au contraire leur absence en cette période de fin d'année dans laquelle nous entrons ?...


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2020)

Je vais les éviter encore

Etes vous heureux ?


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je vais les éviter encore
> 
> Etes vous heureux ?



Aujourd'hui, oui !  




Accordez-vous généralement de l'importance aux fêtes de fin d'année (hors période COVID-19), ou pas plus que ça ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2020)

Pas plus que cela 

allez vous vous faire un cadeau ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Novembre 2020)

NON je suis encore en vie c'est un Kdo, mes parents sont comblés.

Préférez-vous le vent ou la pluie ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2020)

La neige 

Etre un cadeau , c'est bien ou mal ?


----------



## LeProf (26 Novembre 2020)

Cela dépend pour qui 

Rhum ........ avec ou sans glace ?


----------



## Macounette (26 Novembre 2020)

Cela dépend de la saison. Le glacé rafraîchit, le pur réchauffe.

Que pensez-vous de Black Friday, Cyber-Monday et autres importations d'outre-Atlantique?


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2020)

Les commerces peuvent rester fermés toute l'année et n'ouvrir que le jour du Flic Bradé !

Alors, que faudrait-il acheter pour faire une bonne affaire ?


----------



## Dead head (26 Novembre 2020)

Rien. Ainsi l'on dépense moins.

Lisez-vous ?


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2020)

Je trouve ça plutot bien. 

Etre ou ne pas être ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Novembre 2020)

livres audio uniquement. Dernier en date 11/22/63 L'amérique, la vraie pure et dure !

La vie c'est quoi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Novembre 2020)

LeProf a dit:


> Rhum ........ avec ou sans glace ?


Pilée et coca et agustura


Macounette a dit:


> Que pensez-vous de Black Friday, Cyber-Monday et autres importations d'outre-Atlantique?


L'importation de la mentalité anglo-saxonne, elle manque aux européen, leur empathie 


RubenF a dit:


> Etre ou ne pas être ?


NE PAS ETRE c'est ma question

biscotte ou brioche ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2020)

Pain grillé le matin 

Allez vous acheter un sapin de Noël ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pain grillé le matin
> 
> Allez vous acheter un sapin de Noël ?



Non.



Noël, pour vous, c'est religieux, féerique, commercial, enfantin, familial, festif, autre ?...
Tout ça à la fois ?...
Rien de tout ça ?...


----------



## litobar71 (27 Novembre 2020)

je naquis un 24/12/19?? à 22H30mn et un certain Human-Fly me *rajoute* annuellement une couche de vieillerie chez MacGé, grand merci à ce jeune garnement !  

le "f*â*meux" 29 février est-il un jour particulier pour vous ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Novembre 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> je naquis un 24/12/19?? à 22H30mn et un certain Human-Fly me *rajoute* annuellement une couche de vieillerie chez MacGé, grand merci à ce jeune garnement !
> 
> le "f*â*meux" 29 février est-il un jour particulier pour vous ?




Non. 
Je connais un peu sa spécificité par rapport aux autres dates du calendrier, mais je n'y rattache aucun souvenir personnel, ni aucun symbole qui aurait une véritable importance pour moi. 




Observez-vous chaque année à date fixe un rituel qui vous est spécifique, ne correspondant pas nécessairement ou pas uniquement à une fête reconnue ou à un anniversaire ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Novembre 2020)

Non ,

Aimez vous être au calme le matin ?


----------



## Dead head (27 Novembre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Observez-vous chaque année à date fixe un rituel qui vous est spécifique, ne correspondant pas nécessairement ou pas uniquement à une fête reconnue ou à un anniversaire ?


Oui. Tous les 30 février, je meurs et je ressuscite. C'est une habitude que j'ai prise depuis bien avant ma naissance.

Human-Fly est-il un robot, un mirage ou bien un être humain ?


----------



## Dead head (27 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non ,
> 
> Aimez vous être au calme le matin ?


Oui, j'aime être au calme, et qu'on ne poste pas en même temps que moi ! 

Alors, qui pourra me dire si Human-Fly existe vraiment ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Novembre 2020)

Moi , je le sais 

a quelle heure tu commence le boulot ?


----------



## Dead head (27 Novembre 2020)

Quand je me connecte sur les forums de macgé. Quel boulot !

Avec ou sans sucre ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Novembre 2020)

Dead head a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Human-Fly est-il un robot, un mirage ou bien un être humain ?



Un mirage. 




Dead head a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Alors, qui pourra me dire si Human-Fly existe vraiment ?




Je te rassure : je n'existe pas.  




Allez-vous vous précipiter vers les magasins demain pour le plaisir de  faire du shopping, pour aider les petits commerces à survivre, pour voir les centre-villes ressusciter un peu, ou resterez-vous chez vous (ou dans les bois, ou autre)?...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Novembre 2020)

Pas de magasin pour ma part 

Vous pensez que les petits commerces vont ce remettre de cette crise ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas de magasin pour ma part
> 
> Vous pensez que les petits commerces vont ce remettre de cette crise ?



Non. 
Les petits commerces étaient déjà en difficulté avant la crise COVID-19. 
Ils vont sans doute devoir se réinventer, comme on dit. Et ils vont probablement devoir utiliser bien davantage le numérique en complément de leur activité en commerce physique. Sauf erreur de  ma part, un commerce sur trois utilise le numérique en France, contre deux sur trois en Allemagne et huit sur dix au Royaume-Uni. Il va y avoir du retard à rattraper. 
Hélas, je pense que pour eux les beaux jours ne reviendront pas avant plusieurs années. 




Les variations météorologiques produisent-elles chez vous des changements d'humeur importants ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Novembre 2020)

Non , plutôt des douleurs d'arthrose 

Attendez vous la neige ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (30 Novembre 2020)

Pas vraiment.

Quel sport pratiques tu?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2020)

Le ski , la randonnée , la marche nordique et le VTT


En forme pour un Lundi ?


----------



## LeProf (30 Novembre 2020)

Au taquet ! 

Bleu, saignant, à point ou semelle ?


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2020)

Enseignant

Quel recyclage pour les os ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2020)

Il faut les donner aux chiens 

bientôt les vacances ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Novembre 2020)

C’est quoi des vacances ?

Avez-vous déjà commencé les achats des cadeaux de Noël  ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Novembre 2020)

Non je suis moi-même un cadeau !

plutôt dehors ou dedans ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2020)

Dehors 

votre meilleur souvenir ?


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Dehors
> 
> votre meilleur souvenir ?



Je ne sais pas... 
Il y en a plein qui peuvent entrer en concurrence les uns avec les autres. 

Des souvenirs avec des filles, et pas nécessairement de nature sexuelle. 
Même pas forcément en "présentiel"!... 
Je garde d'excellents souvenirs de certains dialogues à distance. 

Mais j'ai toujours besoin de solitude, régulièrement. Solitude choisie, si possible. C'est un besoin essentiel. 
J'adore en particulier me retrouver seul face à la Mer, même si j'en ai trop rarement l'occasion. 
Pour ça, rien ne vaut une plage en pleine nuit. 
Mieux : une plage en pleine nuit et en plein hiver !...  

J'ai aussi de multiples souvenirs excellents avec mes meilleurs amis. 

De même avec ma famille. 


Donc, désolé, il n'y a pas un bon souvenir qui écraserait tous les autres...  




De quoi avez-vous envie en ce moment ou pour les prochaines semaines ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (1 Décembre 2020)

Ça va paraitre un peu niais mais j'ai envie que cette merde de covid disparaisse et qu'on passe à autre chose.

Quelle est ta madeleine de Proust?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Décembre 2020)

Concours complet aux Aglanë avec Turf, un anglo-arabe magnifique a 3 balzane, cheval de Roi.

Etant enfant, quel fut votre activité péri-scolaire ?


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Décembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Concours complet aux Aglanë avec Turf, un anglo-arabe magnifique a 3 balzane, cheval de Roi.
> 
> Etant enfant, quel fut votre activité péri-scolaire ?



D'autres pourront te répondre plus facilement que moi. 
Tu voulais dire activité en général, y-compris purement ludique ? Ou plutôt une activité culturelle ou sportive ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2020)

Vous pouvez répéter la question !! 

Pourquoi la couleur verte pour écrire est réservée au Modérateur ?


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous pouvez répéter la question !!
> 
> Pourquoi la couleur verte pour écrire est réservée au Modérateur ?



Le vert n'est pas seulement réservé aux modérateurs.
Sauf cas exceptionnels, le vert est réservé aux modérateurs lorsqu'ils modèrent.

Par exemple, si tu postes ici pour jouer, tu n'as pas besoin d'écrire en vert. 

Si tout le monde avait le droit d'écrire en vert, plus personne ne parviendrait à repérer les interventions de modération des modérateurs.


Voilà. 




Êtes-vous à l'aise avec les démarches administratives d'une façon générale ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2020)

Je ne m'occupe jamais de cela 

Et vous ?


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je ne m'occupe jamais de cela
> 
> Et vous ?



Moi, non. 
Je n'aime pas ça, ne suis pas à l'aise avec ça, et malheureusement il m'arrive d'oublier certains documents administratifs et d'y répondre fort tardivement. 




Savez-vous quand sortira la nouvelle génération d'iMac ?... 

(Sauf erreur de ma part, c'est pour 2021, mais je ne peux pas être plus précis que ça... Toute précision supplémentaire sera donc la bienvenue... )


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2020)

Aucune idée 

Il neige chez vous ce matin ?


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Aucune idée
> 
> Il neige chez vous ce matin ?



Non. 




Aimez-vous la neige, même quand vous n'êtes pas du tout à la montagne ?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Décembre 2020)

Tant que cela me gène pas et que cela fait autre chose qu'une légère boue sur le sol : oui

Bataille de boule de neige avec les gamins ?


----------



## Macounette (2 Décembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Tant que cela me gène pas et que cela fait autre chose qu'une légère boue sur le sol : oui
> 
> Bataille de boule de neige avec les gamins ?


Non, à moins de considérer mes chats comme des gamins (ce qu'is sont), mais ils n'aiment pas ça.

Ecoutez-vous de la musique en travaillant?


----------



## Dead head (2 Décembre 2020)

Uniquement quand je fais le ménage.

Dans quelles conditions de respect des gestes barrières fêterez-vous Noël et le nouvel an ?


----------



## Macounette (2 Décembre 2020)

Dead head a dit:


> Uniquement quand je fais le ménage.
> 
> Dans quelles conditions de respect des gestes barrières fêterez-vous Noël et le nouvel an ?


En suivant les règles officielles, ni plus.... ni moins.

Pizza du congélateur ou bien take away ce soir?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Décembre 2020)

Jamais le soir.

Quelle est votre pizza préférée ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2020)

Je suis pas fan des pizzas , j'en mange presque jamais 

Il fait froid dehors ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Décembre 2020)

oh oui quand on ne marche pas en plus

Empathie faîtes-vous en usage à bon escient ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2020)

Rarement 

Croyez vous a une troisième vague ?


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Rarement
> 
> Croyez vous a une troisième vague ?



Hélas oui. 
Sans doute après le relatif relâchement de Noël et du jour de l'an, apparemment inévitable. 
Donc une troisième vague vers fin janvier ou début février me semble également difficilement évitable. 
Mais j'espère me tromper, évidemment.  




Parvenez-vous à penser à autre chose qu'à la crise COVID-19 ???...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2020)

Oui au boulot 

Votre travail est il une passion ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Décembre 2020)

C’était une passion, mais l’actuel est plutôt un cauchemar (travail similaire, mais société différente)

Avez-vous le type de travail que vous espériez étant enfant ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (2 Décembre 2020)

Pas vraiment... mais tout va bien^^

Est ce bien Napoléon qui repose aux Invalides?


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Décembre 2020)

jack-from-souss a dit:


> Pas vraiment... mais tout va bien^^
> 
> Est ce bien Napoléon qui repose aux Invalides?



*Il semblerait*... 




Quel est votre monument préféré ? (Ou l'un de vos préférés)


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2020)

Il y en a beaucoup  
J'aime bien le monument fabriqué pour l'exposition universelle de Paris 1889 

Etes vous pour la voiture électrique ?


----------



## touba (2 Décembre 2020)

Oui à condition qu'elles acceptent les piles AAA car j'en ai plein.

Que demande le peuple ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2020)

Le roi connait la reponse


Avez vous réalisé votre rêve ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Décembre 2020)

C'est quoi un rêve ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2020)

Les rêves sont des images, des sons, des phénomènes psychiques que le cerveau produit durant le sommeil .

Vous rappelez vous de vos rêves ?


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les rêves sont des images, des sons, des phénomènes psychiques que le cerveau produit durant le sommeil .
> 
> Vous rappelez vous de vos rêves ?



Parfois, oui. 

Si je peux me permettre une petite remarque, tu parles dans ton post des rêves que l'on fait en dormant. 
En effet, une sorte de synthèse de désirs, de souvenirs, de peurs, d'obsessions, le tout mis en scène de façon souvent non linéaire et non réaliste par notre inconscient. 

Mais sauf erreur, Nelly rebondissait sur une autre définition du mot rêve que tu donnais toi-même juste avant. 
Car "rêve" est polysémique.

Sauf cas exceptionnel, le rêve qu'on aimerait réaliser n'est pas celui que l'on a fait en dormant. 

Le rêve que l'on veut réaliser correspond généralement à un projet assez ambitieux, et qui nous tient particulièrement à cœur. 
Il peut s'agir d'un objectif professionnel, personnel, familial... 
Parfois le fait de réaliser un voyage. 

Un rêve, dans ce sens là, c'est pour moi un objectif que l'on perçoit comme ambitieux sans qu'il soit complètement hors de portée. 
Il implique de donner le meilleur de soi-même et parfois d'avoir au moins un peu de chance. 

Pour ma part, j'ai laissé tomber ce genre de rêves. Le dernier m'a trop déçu. 
Mais j'y reviendrai sans doute un jour... 
Pour l'instant, je vis au jour le jour et me contente des rêves que je fais la nuit et dont je me souviens à mon réveil. C'est blen suffisant. 




Avez-vous encore (au moins) un rêve à réaliser, et que vous pensez pourvoir réaliser un jour ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2020)

Non 

Fêtes de fin d'année a à  6  allez vous le faire  ?


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non
> 
> Fêtes de fin d'année a à  6  allez vous le faire  ?



Sans problème. 
Six sera même vraiment un maximum pour moi. 
L'hypothèse haute. 




Parvenez-vous encore à faire et à réaliser quelques projets (festifs ou autres) dans cette période COVID-19, ou avez-vous l' impression que cette pandémie vous pourrit (ou au minimum vous complique) la vie dans tous les domaines?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2020)

Disons que ça n’aide pas

Pensez vous que les gens économisent de l’argent ou investissent ?


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Disons que ça n’aide pas
> 
> Pensez vous que les gens économisent de l’argent ou investissent ?



Oui, il y a actuellement davantage d'"épargne de précaution" que d'habitude. 



Quel temps faut-il chez vous ? 

( Chez moi, c'est une bonne pluie... )


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2020)

Neige et verglas 

Ton dessert préféré ?


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Neige et verglas
> 
> Ton dessert préféré ?



J'apprécie tellement de desserts que c'est une question difficile... 
Peut-être les pains perdus au caramel beurre salé.  




Quelles sont tes activités préférées à la montagne par temps de neige à part le ski ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2020)

La raquette et la raclette 

tu aime la morbiflette ?


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> La raquette et la raclette
> 
> tu aime la morbiflette ?



Je ne connais pas. 
Mais si c'est le même genre que la tartiflette, mais avec du morbier au lait cru de production jurassienne, ça doit être bon !... 




Aimes-tu les feux de cheminées ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2020)

Pas trop, c’est beau mais cela abîme tellement un intérieur.

pourquoi personne ose avouer son salaire ?


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas trop, c’est beau mais cela abîme tellement un intérieur.
> 
> pourquoi personne ose avouer son salaire ?



Parce que nous sommes en France, pays où ce genre de chose est souvent un tabou, ce qui par exemple n'est pas du tout le cas aux États-Unis. 




Quels sont les animaux que tu préfères ? 
( À part le chat squatteur avec lequel tu t'es récemment réconcilié ?  )


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2020)

J'aime tous les animaux , mais pas le chat squatteur 


Gagnons nous plus notre vie dans d'autres pays ?


----------



## Dead head (4 Décembre 2020)

Je ne sais pas, mais j'ai toujours détesté cette expression, "gagner sa vie", alors qu'on me l'a donnée à ma naissance.

Vous arrive-t-il, comme je viens de le faire, de refuser des réunions ou fêtes à cause du nombre de personnes invitées qui ne permettrait pas les gestes barrières ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2020)

Oui

Qu'allez vous faire ce week end ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Décembre 2020)

La même chose que chaque jours : tenter de conquérir le monde !

Que faites-vous le soir : tv, lecture, autre  ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2020)

Tv après autre  ou l'inverse  

Etes vous cheques ou cartes ?


----------



## LeProf (4 Décembre 2020)

Cartes

Plutôt vin blanc, rouge ou rosé ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2020)

J'aime pas l'alcool 


en vacances pour les fêtes ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Décembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Logez-vous tous les valides à la même enseigne ?


Non, il y a les hommes, les femmes, les grands, les petits, les vieux, les jeunes, les chauves, etc...

Conducteur ou passager en voiture ? Si vois pouvez conduire (permis, pas d’alcool, etc)


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2020)

Je préfère conduire 

Prenez vous souvent le TGV?


----------



## loustic (4 Décembre 2020)

Ta Gueule Vomit ? Pas celle de loustic qui est VéGéTale.

Quel temps demain à 11 h 37 ?


----------



## Romuald (4 Décembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> redite lassante


Bon c'est fini avec les poncifs ?
D'autant que tu te répètes.
On le sait, les français sont tous des feignants assistés, les américains sont ricains, les portugais sont gais et les espagnols sont gnol.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2020)

loustic a dit:


> Ta Gueule Vomit ? Pas celle de loustic qui est VéGéTale.
> 
> Quel temps demain à 11 h 37 ?


Ca depend de la region 

Debout tôt le week end ?


----------



## LeProf (4 Décembre 2020)

Oui comme toujours ... je n'ai pas besoin de beaucoup d'heure de sommeil

Macbook air M1 8 ou 16 Go ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2020)

Il faut poser la question sur un forum 


Quel prof avez vous le plus détesté dans votre scolarité ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (4 Décembre 2020)

Mon prof de svt en 2nd, un gros b.tard!

Au contraire, quel prof as tu le plus aimé?


----------



## LeProf (5 Décembre 2020)

Mon professeur d'EPS (on disait sport à l'époque) en collège

Quel est le livre que tu as relu au moins une fois ?


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Décembre 2020)

LeProf a dit:


> Mon professeur d'EPS (on disait sport à l'époque) en collège
> 
> Quel est le livre que tu as relu au moins une fois ?



Parmi mes livres scolaires, aucun, je crois. 
Parmi les livres qui m'ont servi à l'université, celui que j'ai le  plus lu et relu (et avec plaisir) à été "L'imagination Symbolique", du regretté Gilbert Durand. 
Le livre que j'ai le plus lu et relu pour mon seul plaisir: Le Petit Prince, d'Antoine de Saint-Exupéry. 




Aimes-tu écrire (toutes catégories de textes  confondus)?


----------



## Dead head (5 Décembre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Aimes-tu écrire (toutes catégories de textes  confondus)?


J'adore écrire. J'écris tous les jours ou presque, puisque je tiens un journal. Et j'ai fait éditer le mois dernier un petit recueil de poèmes.

Aimes-tu lire ?


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Décembre 2020)

Dead head a dit:


> J'adore écrire. J'écris tous les jours ou presque, puisque je tiens un journal. Et j'ai fait éditer le mois dernier un petit recueil de poèmes.
> 
> Aimes-tu lire ?




Oui, mais moins de livres qu'à une certaine époque, et peut-être moins de supports "papier" d'une façon générale. 
Mais je lis pas mal de choses sur le net... Y-compris de longs articles (encyclopédiques, entre autres), parfois. 

Donc, d'une façon ou d'une autre, je lis malgré tout.  

Perdre totalement le goût de la lecture, c'est perdre une partie importante de son humanité, je crois. 

C'était le postulat de Pierre Boulle dans La Planète des Singes. Les humains ne lisaient plus. "Même plus des romans policiers", précisait l'auteur. Et c'est alors que les singes ont pris le pouvoir...

Au fait, j'ai longtemps tenu un journal.
Lire ton post m'a fait penser que je m'y remettrai peut-être un jour...  



As-tu généralement plus de plaisir à lire, à écrire, ou places-tu ces deux activité  plus ou moins à égalité concernant le plaisir qu'elles t'apportent ?


----------



## Dead head (5 Décembre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> As-tu généralement plus de plaisir à lire, à écrire, ou places-tu ces deux activité  plus ou moins à égalité concernant le plaisir qu'elles t'apportent ?


Les deux activités me sont indispensables. Les deux me sont plaisir.

Écoutes-tu de la musique ? Quand je dis "écoutes", je ne parle pas de bruit de fond mais de réelle écoute.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2020)

Oui j'adore cela me détend  beaucoup

avez vous encore des disques vinyle ?


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Décembre 2020)

Oui. Et même un vieux électrophone à lampes. Ça fait longtemps que je ne les ai plus passés. J'ai racheté la plupart en CD. Il faudra d'ailleurs que je numérise les inédits.

Que lisez-vous en ce moment ?


----------



## peyret (5 Décembre 2020)

Les posts de macgé.....  


Qu'allez-vous poser comme question pour la personne suivante ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2020)

Bah oui 

C'est quoi un vétéran MacGé ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Décembre 2020)

Une personne qui connait plus de chose que toi   
Ce serait lié au nombre de poste

Connaissez-vous beaucoup de vieux briscard ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2020)

Si je regarde ton lien , je suis dans les vieux briscard

Tu fais quoi aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Décembre 2020)

Là ? Je regarde Bayern contre Leipzig. Je finis ma bière. (Ouf !) Ils viennent d'égaliser 3 - 3. (Muller 74e)

Vous lisez des livres numériques ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2020)

Non , j'aime l'odeur du papier 

êtes vous " vieux jeu " et pourquoi ?


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Décembre 2020)

Oui. Parce que le temps passe. 

Aimez-vous la pluie ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2020)

Oui , surtout quand je marche 

Vous êtes de quelle région ?


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Décembre 2020)

Ils appellent ça le Grand Est. Ça va "de Moscou à l'Auvergne" comme chantait Brel.

Tu aimes les combats de gladiateurs ?


----------



## loustic (6 Décembre 2020)

Je préfère celui des radiateurs !

Le refroidissement climatique de ce jour vous convient-il ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2020)

Le réfrigérateur  ?

Que pense tu de l'avenir des discothèques ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Décembre 2020)

Plutôt sombre

Ski de fond cet hiver ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2020)

Oui de retour du ski de fond , soleil et neige superbe  

Tu fais du ski ?


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Décembre 2020)

Non. J'ai fait du fond dans les Vosges, dans ma jeunesse, ça me plaisait beaucoup. Le sommet du Hohneck sous la neige avec la plaine d'Alsace en contre-bas est un de mes beaux souvenir de ce temps. Sinon, aller me geler les burnes dans une station de ski alpine avec la même foule de pèquenauds qu'on retrouve en été sur les plages, non merci.

Quel est le dernier logiciel (pas une mise à jour) que tu as installé ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2020)

Aucun logiciel d'installé depuis longtemps .Je me contente de ce que j'ai sur mon Mac 

Tu viendrais vivre dans le Jura ?


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Décembre 2020)

Je ne pense pas. C'est une très belle région mais j'ai besoin de plus d'espace. Je suis un homme des plateaux vallonés et des horizons lointains. Enfin, c'est comme cela que je m'imagine parce qu'en vérité, je suis fondamentalement un urbain, même si j'ai le goût de la campagne, la vraie, celle du fumier odorant et du coq qui chante à cinq heures du matin, pas celle des géraniums sur les fenêtres et du gazon rasé de près, je reste attaché au goudron de la ville, aux gaz d'échappements, au bourdonnement de la circulation et même au vacarme des trains de marchandises. Je suis le type qui s'éclate dans le métro à Paris aux heures de pointe et parcourt le réseau piéton souterrain de Saint-Lazare à Opéra juste pour le plaisir.

Quel est votre compositeur préféré et quelle œuvre détacheriez-vous de lui plus particulièrement ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2020)

J'adore Giacomo Puccini et son oeuvre "Nessun Dorma" tiré de l'opéra Turandot







Votre artiste préféré ?


----------



## Dead head (9 Décembre 2020)

Un groupe de rock états-unien, le Grateful Dead, qui a fait une tournée de 30 années sans presque jamais s'arrêter, et improvisant sans cesse sur scène.

Quel est l'artiste qui vous fait fuir ?


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Décembre 2020)

Dead head a dit:


> Un groupe de rock états-unien, le Grateful Dead, qui a fait une tournée de 30 années sans presque jamais s'arrêter, et improvisant sans cesse sur scène.
> 
> Quel est l'artiste qui vous fait fuir ?


​M. Pokora​Je ne dis même pas qu'il est  mauvais. En fait je n'en sais rien.
Mais il me fait fuir, c'est clair.




Une artiste (vivante ou morte) comptant parmi vos préférées...?


----------



## Dead head (9 Décembre 2020)

Je ne peux écouter Ella Fitzgerald sans éprouver de l'émotion.

Et vous ?


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Décembre 2020)

Maurizio Pollini. En ce moment j'écoute beaucoup Pollini. Son clavier semble directement connecté à mes neurones.

À quelle question vous ne répondez jamais ?


----------



## loustic (9 Décembre 2020)

Aux questions intelligentes.

Qui oserait répondre ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2020)

Il faut trouver le bon candidat 

Etes vous franc dans vos réponses. ?


----------



## Dead head (9 Décembre 2020)

Ah ! Parce qu'il faut être franc ? Ce n'est pourtant pas le jeu de la vérité.

Aimez-vous mentir ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2020)

Non 

C'est un tort ?


----------



## Dead head (9 Décembre 2020)

Bien sûr que non, juste une limite.

Êtes-vous heureux, heureuse ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2020)

Très 

Et vous?


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Décembre 2020)

Pas spécialement.

Faut-il être difficile ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2020)

Ca dépend 

Sur quoi ?


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Décembre 2020)

Je ne sais plus ce que j'avais en tête lorsque j'ai posé cette question. Je m'étonne même de l'avoir posée.

Pour vous, qu'est-ce que l'exigence ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2020)

C'est être tordu  !

Je suis exigeant dans mon travail et dans ma vie et vous  ?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Décembre 2020)

Je l'ai été, beaucoup. Aujourd'hui j'essaye encore mais à force je fatigue. Le résultat n'est pas toujours à la hauteur souhaitée.

Les autres sont-ils LE problème ?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Décembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je l'ai été, beaucoup. Aujourd'hui j'essaye encore mais à force je fatigue. Le résultat n'est pas toujours à la hauteur souhaitée.
> 
> Les autres sont-ils LE problème ?



Oui et non, tout dépend des cas. 

Si tu te fais agresser dans la rue par hasard, les autres sont LE problème.

Si tu rates différents aspects de ta vie, le manque de chance peut compter mais il faut aussi savoir se remettre en question. 


Dans ce qu'on rate ou dans ce qu'on réussit dans sa vie, il faut savoir honnêtement comprendre ce qui nous arrive avec un équilibre parfois subtil de causes endogènes et de causes exogènes. 




Selon vous, quelles sont les conditions pour que l'on puisse considérer sa vie comme une vie heureuse, ou, à défaut, une vie supportable ?


----------



## Nathan008 (12 Décembre 2020)

Question à la fois complexe et fascinante. Je vais tenter d'y répondre du haut de mes 21 ans. Je vais oublier le point de vue scientifique de la question (cf. la pyramide de Maslow) pour te proposer une réponse totalement subjective. Une vie heureuse est une vie qui nous correspond. Elle doit nous correspondre à travers notre famille, nos amis, notre conjoint(e), notre boulot, nos hobbies. 

Pour être heureux, nous nous devons de nous entourer de personnes sincères et authentiques, on doit donc écarter de notre vie les personnes qui sont nocives pour nous. Ensuite, l'on ne doit pas poursuivre un but éternel et parfois inatteignable (je pense surtout à la vie professionnelle, je pense à ceux qui courent toute une vie après un poste qu'ils n'auront peut-être jamais) car c'est synonyme de contrariété et de frustration. Aussi, on doit se contenter des plaisirs simples que la vie nous offre : partager de bons moments avec notre famille, nos amis, notre conjoint(e). Oublier parfois les objets technologiques qui nous éloignent les uns des autres pour revenir aux fondamentaux : vaut mieux parler autour d'un verre que derrière un écran qui ne transmet aucune émotion. 

Le plus dur à mes yeux est de trouver le bon équilibre dans notre vie professionnelle. C'est l'éternelle quid du : vaut mieux gagner peu et faire un métier que l'on aime ou assurer une bonne aisance financière en échange d'un boulot qui ne nous plait pas ? J'avoue que j'ai du mal à répondre à cette question du haut de mes 21 ans, surtout que je suis encore étudiant. 

Ma question est la suivante : est-il mieux de faire un métier qu'on aime mais qui nous rapporte "peu" ou un métier qu'on apprécie pas forcément mais qui nous rapporte plus ?


----------



## Dead head (12 Décembre 2020)

Je te rejoins totalement quand tu dis qu' "une vie heureuse est une vie qui nous correspond". Mais" une vie qui nous correspond" n'est pas, selon moi, limitée obligatoirement aux domaines que tu mentionnes ("notre famille, nos amis, notre conjoint(e), notre boulot, nos hobbies"). On peut essayer de vivre en dehors des chemins balisés, hors du métro-boulot-dodo-distractions. On peut vivre d'engagements (politiques, humanitaires, artistiques ou autres). Mais le principal est bien de vivre "la vie qui nous correspond".

Pour répondre à ta question, j'ai toujours considéré le fric comme une chose nécessaire mais à laquelle je n'accordais pas beaucoup d'importance. Il arrive très loin dans mon échelle de valeurs, et j'ai souvent sacrifié ma situation financière à d'autres préoccupations bien plus essentielles à mes yeux. Maintenant que je suis retraité, je ne regrette pas du tout d'avoir vécu ainsi.

Et ma question du jour : est-ce que l'on va continuer longtemps à être sérieux comme ça ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2020)

J'espère pas  

Avez vous une double personnalité ?


----------



## Nathan008 (12 Décembre 2020)

Le problème de la double personnalité reste un cas assez rare, néanmoins je pense qu'on a tous plus ou moins une double personnalité (bien moins grave que le trouble dissociatif de l'identité), ne serais-ce que pour nous protéger.

À titre d'exemple, une personne généreuse fera paraître l'inverse pour que les gens n'abusent pas d'elle. Personnellement, je pense avoir une double personnalité dans le but de me protéger des autres : je parais insensible, inatteignable alors qu'au fond de moi c'est tout l'inverse.

Le bonheur est-il à notre portée ?


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Décembre 2020)

Le bonheur est comme un arc en ciel, on ne le voit qu'avec le soleil dans le dos et la pluie devant soi.

Quelle est votre addiction ?


----------



## loustic (13 Décembre 2020)

"La salle de jeu" de MacG.
... mais elle devient parfois la salle des pleurs comme sur d'autres réseaux sociaux !

Jouez-vous avec plaisir ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2020)

Ca dépend du jeu 

aimez vous les jeux d'argent ?


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Décembre 2020)

Non.

La question à 10 millions ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2020)

J'ai pas les moyens 

et toi ?


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Décembre 2020)

J'ai pas dit 10 millions de quoi.

Vous étiez bons en math à l'école ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2020)

Assez 

Et vous , bon dans quel domaine aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Décembre 2020)

Lettres & Sciences Humaines. Je n'étais pas mauvais en mathématiques mais ce n'était pas vraiment ma passion.

Do you speak English ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2020)

Just to work 

Tu travail dans quel domaine ?


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Décembre 2020)

Lettres & Sciences Humaines. Jamais le dimanche mais :

"Tu travail" ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2020)

Comme toi , Pas le dimanche

Tu aimes ton job?


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Décembre 2020)

Moins quand je te lis.   

Quelle est cette conjugaison indigne d'un élève de cours moyen ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2020)

Le futur proche 

Bientôt en vacances ?


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Décembre 2020)

Comme les heures supplémentaires, ce n'est qu'une notion administrative. Je travaille avec ma tête et elle tourne quasiment H 24.

Peinture classique ou peinture moderne ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2020)

J'aime beaucoup les deux 

Amateur d'art ?


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Décembre 2020)

Oui. La fermeture des musées est ce qui m'enrage le plus dans cette période. Je veux retourner au Louvre. 

C'est en ce moment que je me rends compte combien l'art est essentiel à mon existence. Je ne saurais pas dire pourquoi mais j'ai besoin d'art comme j'ai besoin de la lumière. Il me faut quelque chose qui m'interpèle plus qu'un agent de la circulation. Heureusement, j'ai mes livres, les catalogues d'expositions passées, les sites des musées sur internet, ma bibliothèque Photos et surtout il me reste la musique. Je survis.
Cette semaine je vais essayer me faire une église moderne. J'irai m'asseoir dans la grande nef avec la Symphonie de Psaumes de Stravinsky ou la Symphonie Liturgique d'Arthur Honnerger sur mon iPhone. Ce sera déjà ça de pris. À ce propos, la 5e de Bruckner à Saint-Sulpice ne vaut pas la 8e à Saint-Florian mais ça le fait aussi.

N'est-ce pas l'heure de manger ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2020)

Nous n'avons pas vraiment d'horaires

Tu habite Paris ?


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Décembre 2020)

Heureusement non. Ça ne m'empêche pas d'y passer fréquemment. (hors confinement de marde)

 La mode vous influence-t-elle ?


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Décembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Heureusement non. Ça ne m'empêche pas d'y passer fréquemment. (hors confinement de marde)
> 
> La mode vous influence-t-elle ?



La mode vestimentaire très peu. 
La mode musicale très peu aussi. 
Je me méfie énormément des idées à la mode, mais ça m'intéresse déjà davantage. 

Pour le lieu d'habitation, l'essentiel est de ne pas habiter une ville qu'on ne pourrait pas blairer. 




Moonwalker a dit:


> Lettres & Sciences Humaines. Je n'étais pas mauvais en mathématiques mais ce n'était pas vraiment ma passion.
> 
> Do you speak English ?




I guess we can say l'm able to speak English, not being too bad at doing it... 


Je suis très loin de posséder ton savoir et ta culture, mais je serais tenté de croire qu'il peut y avoir entre les Lettres et les Sciences Humaines une belle complémentarité. 
Peut-on même dire qu'entre ces deux domaines de recherche la ligne de démarcation peut parfois s'avérer n'être qu'une frontière artificielle ?


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Décembre 2020)

Cela forme un tout. Les Sciences Humaines sont à la base des matières littéraires. C'est un peu moins vrai pour la géographie aujourd'hui, mais si on regarde les grands historiens ou les grands philosophes, ce sont tous de grands écrivains – il y en a de moins en moins cependant. Jean-Paul Sartres était philosophe et écrivain. S'il n'avait pas écrit _La Nausée_, _Les Mouches_ ou _Huis clos_, que resterait-il de lui ? Le philosophe ne parle qu'aux philosophes mais l'auteur dramatique parle à tout le monde, même de sa philosophie, et pour refuser un Nobel de Littérature, il fallait déjà qu'on le lui ait donné. Malheureusement, le souci esthétique se perd en sciences humaines. À de rares exceptions, la jeune génération écrit très mal, toutes disciplines confondues. Elle a assimilé en cela la manière des journalistes. Pourtant, expliquer l'Homme à l'Homme, c'est toujours raconter une histoire, autant y mettre du style. Une thèse n'a aucun besoin d'être ardue pour être convaincante. Ça donne l'impression parfois de parcourir des rapports de stage. Quand je lis un texte de Braudel, Duby ou Le Roy Ladurie, je prends une baffe stylistique. Mais bon, je suis sans doute déjà obsolète et ça ne va pas s'arranger, comme High Sierra ce soir.

Foie gras ou poireau vapeur ?


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2020)

Foireau papeur.

À part l'enseignement, quel est l'avenir pour un étudiant en Sciences Humaines ?


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Décembre 2020)

loustic a dit:


> Foireau papeur.
> 
> À part l'enseignement, quel est l'avenir pour un étudiant en Sciences Humaines ?




@Moonwalker te le dira bien mieux que moi, mais comme je passe par là et que je me suis intéressé à tout ça d'assez près à une époque, je dirais enseignement et recherche ou plus vraisemblablement les deux pour la plupart des Sciences Humaines dont Linguistique (parfois incluse dans ce qu'on appelle "Sciences du Langage" en ratissant un poil plus large, en incluant par exemple la Sémiotique (au sens moderne du terme, établi vers la fin des années 1960. Donc l'étude du Signe en général, extra-linguistique y compris. Ce changement de terminologie s'est effectué essentiellement lorsque les chercheurs français ont décidé de s'insinpirer du terme anglais "semiotics" en le francisant. Ce que Saussure appelait à son époque Sémiologie. Ce terme ne décrivant plus aujourd'hui que le signe intra-linguistique.)
De même pour la Philosophie.
Sociologie également.
Anthropologie sociale aussi.
Comme leur nom l'indique, les Sciences de l'Éducation concernent l'Éducation au sens large, et offrent le plus souvent des des formations complémentaires aux enseignants ou futurs enseignants, mais peuvent aussi s'adresser à des éducateurs spécialisés ou futurs éducateurs spécialisés.
La Psychologie conduit aussi à l'enseignement et à la recherche dans la plupart de ses branches, exception faite de la Psychologie clinique, en particulier pour les étudiants de troisième cycle qui choisissent de préparer un DESS qui oriente vers le monde professionnel plus que vers une carrière d'enseignant chercheur comme c'est davantage le cas avec un DEA suivi d'une thèse de doctorat.
Toutefois, même un doctorat en psychologie clinique peut orienter vers une carrière de psychothérapeute en libéral ou parfois même en institutions.
Selon une évolution assez récente, les psychothérapeutes peuvent baser tout ou partie de leur pratique non sur des bases psychanytiques mais sur des bases comportementalistes (ou "behaviorist" en anglais). Ce sont les thérapies comportementalistes.
Par ailleurs, il peut arriver que des sémioticiens travaillent en tant que consultants pour différents médias en complément de leur activité d'enseignants-chercheurs.
Selon une évolution très récente, certains sémiotociens se disent sémiologues, revenant donc à la terminologie de Saussure, au cas où les évolutions terminologiques et épistémologiques de ces disciplines n'auraient pas été suffisamment complexes comme ça, voire tordues.


Mais sauf erreur de ma part, ce sont essentiellement certains psychologues cliniciens qui peuvent effectuer tout ou partie de leur carrière en dehors de l'enseignement.




Que pensez-vous de la récente prise de position de Mathieu Kassovitz sur la Culture, lorsqu'il dit en substance que dans le contexte de la pandémie actuelle la Culture n'est pas essentielle ?

(Il parle de l'ouverture des librairies, cinémas, théâtres, salles d'opéra et de concert, etc...
En disant que les gens ont des livres chez eux et qu'ils peuvent regarder des films à la télé et qu'on peut vivre un an sans aller au cinéma).


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Décembre 2020)

loustic a dit:


> Foireau papeur.
> 
> À part l'enseignement, quel est l'avenir pour un étudiant en Sciences Humaines ?



Je reposte faute de pouvoir éditer (je ne parviens pas à me faire à ce délais d'édition d'une heure au lieu de quatre auparavant si j'ai bonne mémoire).

J'ai oublié de citer ( liste pas forcément exhaustive) : Ethnologie, Musicologie, Histoire et Geographie. Il arrive même que les Lettres soient classées dans les "Sciences Humaines et Sociales" dans une acception large.

Là, pour le coup, @Moonwalker te le dira vraiment bien mieux que moi, mais les deux premières, à ma connaissance, ne peuvent pas franchement conduire à autre chose qu'à l'enseignement et à la recherche.
Et sous contrôle de @Moonwalker, les trois suivantes sont pratiquement dans le même cas, mais peuvent éventuellement constituer un atout pour des carrières comme le journalisme, par exemple.




Et une petite question de plus dans la foulée avant, peut-être, de la poser ailleurs :
Que pensez-vous des réseaux sociaux (pas les forums ni les sites de partage, donc)?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2020)

Je ne connais pas et donc impossible de juger

Avez vous des tableaux chez vous ?


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je ne connais pas et donc impossible de juger
> 
> Avez vous des tableaux chez vous ?



Quelques-uns, mais pas d'artistes connus. 




Avez-vous déjà acheté un tableau ou une photo ou une autre œuvre à un artiste (connu ou pas) à l'occasion d'une expo-vente ou d'un vernissage ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Décembre 2020)

Oui , j'aime cela  

Quelle est votre surface habitable ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2020)

C'est calme ici !


----------



## loustic (29 Avril 2021)

Qu'allez-vous faire réellement pour vous déconfiner progressivement ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Qu'allez-vous faire réellement pour vous déconfiner progressivement ?


Partir ce confiner ailleurs 
Envie d'un resto ?


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Avril 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Qu'allez-vous faire réellement pour vous déconfiner progressivement ?



Attendre d'être vacciné. 




Jura39 a dit:


> Partir ce confiner ailleurs
> Envie d'un resto ?



Quand je serai vacciné et immunisé, oui.

Je ne suis pas pressé de me déconfiner au plus vite n'importe comment. 
Je préfère attendre quelques semaines de plus, ou même quelques mois de plus, et faire les choses correctement et sereinement. 


L'urgence, pour vous, c'est le déconfinement à tout prix, le plus vite possible ? 
Ou le respect strict des précautions sanitaires, en allant même éventuellement au-delà des règles édictées par le pouvoir politique ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2021)

Oui ,
Vous ne pouvez pas vivre sans vaccin ?


----------



## pouppinou (30 Avril 2021)

Point de confinement pour celui dont la vie intérieure est prédominante, l'autre vie n'est qu'accessoire et se veut facilement malléable dite adaptable en terme vulgarisé.  

...je suis arrivé à un contrôle total. (Pignon)


----------



## Dead head (30 Avril 2021)

Quelle est la question ?


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Avril 2021)

Dead head a dit:


> Quelle est la question ?



C'était, justement, la question ! 

La réponse te convient-elle ?...


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Avril 2021)

MP Stéphanie de monaco   
"Vous pouvez répéter la question?"


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Avril 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> MP Stéphanie de monaco
> "Vous pouvez répéter la question?"



Oui, je peux. 

Quelle question sera donc posée après mon départ imminent?...  


(PS: I'l be back!!!... )


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2021)

Etes vous content de voir partir Human-Fly ?


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Avril 2021)

Non !

Savez-vous ou il va ?


----------



## Dead head (30 Avril 2021)

Il va se déconfiner de ce forum, probablement.

Et vous, où allez-vous ?


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Avril 2021)

Cueillir du muguet.

Travaillez-vous demain ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2021)

Jamais le samedi 

pensez vous bouger au mois de Mai ?


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Avril 2021)

Oui, de la cuisine au bureau.

Que répondez vous de comique quand on vous demande : "ça va ?"


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Avril 2021)

« Pas mal. Et toile à matelas ? »

Aimes-tu les combats de gladiateurs ?


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Avril 2021)

J'aime bien le MMA.

Combien de poulets faut-il pour tuer un éléphant ?


----------



## Dead head (30 Avril 2021)

Il n'y a plus d'éléphant, donc le problème ne se pose plus. Une autre question ?


----------



## loustic (30 Avril 2021)

Une autre réponse à l'autre question : euh !

Aimez-vous les questionnaires ?


----------



## pouppinou (30 Avril 2021)

Qui questionne, interroge. Et s'interroger c'est réfléchir d'où être Libre, libre de naviguer dans ses pensées et ses réflexions pour chercher la vérité, le sens de l'interrogation pour y trouver la réponse qui même si elle n'est qu'étape et pas finalité fera s'élever celui qui se donne la peine d'y réfléchir et de trouver en lui  la réponse où la perpétuelle question qui le fera avancer indéfiniment dans sa recherche de questionnement.
Alors est-ce que questionner l'autre, voir se questionner soi-même n'est-ce pas là l'essentiel... ce thread ne serait-il pas le thread par excellence dans ce forum, tel le graal caché dans les limbes d'une réponse définitive  et sans doute ?


----------



## Dead head (1 Mai 2021)

Tu as tout à fait raison. 

Mais peux-tu développer ?


----------



## pouppinou (1 Mai 2021)

L'auto-questionnement est la richesse et la singularité de l'être spirituel vivant son expérience humaine.
Dire que le questionneur et le questionné se confondent en un seul être, n'est-ce pas là la spécificité de l'humain dit régulateur naturel ?


----------



## Dead head (1 Mai 2021)

Une fois encore, tout à fait d'accord. Sauf que… La spécificité de l'être humain, selon moi, est plutôt d'être un dé-régulateur planétaire. C'est le seul parmi tous les animaux à détruire la petite planète qui l'a fait apparaître et le fait vivre. D'après moi, c'est vraiment LA question.

Homo sapiens est-il vraiment _sapiens_ (sage, qui comprend, qui connaît) ?


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mai 2021)

Déjà qu’on a du en rabattre. Il fut un temps on disait sapiens-sapiens. Et puis, on s’est rendu compte que ça faisait un moment déjà qu’il était aussi con. D’ailleurs, si on en croit les spécialistes, le singe ne gagne pas non plus à être connu.
@#% de primates !

En parlant de primates : Lille champion ?


----------



## loustic (25 Mai 2021)

Lille champion grâce aux perdants.
Vive les perdants !

Les perdants devraient-ils être mieux payés que le gagnant ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2021)

Ca dépend du sponsor 

Combien de téléviseur à la maison ?


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca dépend du sponsor
> 
> Combien de téléviseur à la maison ?



Deux. 


Combien d'ordinateurs en état de marche chez vous ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2021)

Trois 

Avez vous peur d l'orage ?


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2021)

Non. Je ne crains que la foudre.

Bientôt piqué ?


----------



## Dead head (17 Juin 2021)

Demain, pour la deuxième injection. D'après certains, piqué depuis ma naissance…

Avez-vous eu la covid ?


----------



## RubenF (17 Juin 2021)

Non, j'ai échappé aux mailles du filet jusqu'a maintenant. 

Comment ça va sinon ?


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2021)

Ça va si nonchalamment qu'à la fin on s'endort !

Comment se passe le réveil ?


----------



## RubenF (17 Juin 2021)

Très mauvais pour le coup, je suis de mauvaise humeur.

De quelle couleur est le cheval blanc d'Henri IV ?


----------



## dfbert (17 Juin 2021)

RubenF a dit:


> Très mauvais pour le coup, je suis de mauvaise humeur.
> 
> De quelle couleur est le cheval blanc d'Henri IV ?


En fait, il était gris, bien clair !

Et quelle est la couleur de ma Sovra LM3 ? Indice à trouver dans la rubrique "vroom vroom"


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juin 2021)

dfbert a dit:


> En fait, il était gris, bien clair !
> 
> Et quelle est la couleur de ma Sovra LM3 ? Indice à trouver dans la rubrique "vroom vroom"



Bon, allez, je tente ma chance sans indices : blanche ? 


Que pensez-vous de la transition d'Apple depuis Intel vers ARM?


----------



## RubenF (17 Juin 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Bon, allez, je tente ma chance sans indices : blanche ?
> 
> 
> Que pensez-vous de la transition d'Apple depuis Intel vers ARM?


Je pense que c'est une révolution et je pèse mes mots parce que je ne trouve pas d'équivalence avec mon enthousiasme.


Design de l'iPhone 11 Pro ou du 12 Pro ?


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2021)

Tiens, du 11,5 Pro.

Comment est la tête du Proprio ?


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juin 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Tiens, du 11,5 Pro.
> 
> Comment est la tête du Proprio ?




Aimable, je l'espère.  

Mais au fait proprio de quoi ?... 
De l'iPhone 11,5 Pro ?...


----------



## Dead head (18 Juin 2021)

Tu ne vas pas marchander, tout de même ! Bon, 11,4 si tu veux.

Le ciel est-il orageux chez vous ?


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Juin 2021)

Dead head a dit:


> Tu ne vas pas marchander, tout de même ! Bon, 11,4 si tu veux.
> 
> Le ciel est-il orageux chez vous ?



Ça se couvre, Madame est rentrée.

Vous allez voter dimanche ?


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2021)

Pas facile d'élire dix manches !

Êtes-vous inscrit sur une liste ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2021)

Pas encore

Comprenez vous cette abstention ?


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas encore
> 
> Comprenez vous cette abstention ?



L'abstention a toujours été une chose totalement incompréhensible pour moi. 
Je peux par contre comprendre un vote blanc ou nul dans le cas où vraiment, on ne trouverait pas son compte. Surtout si ces votes étaient comptabilisés. 
Mais ne pas se déplacer sans donner une procuration à quelqu'un, ça n'a pour moi aucun sens.


Avez-vous chez vous une pièce climatisée (ou plusieurs) ou pas du tout ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2021)

Oui , il y a la climatisation 

Craignez vous le chaud ?


----------



## Dead head (21 Juin 2021)

Plus j'avance en âge, plus je crains les grosses chaleurs. Est-ce hormonal, normal ?


----------



## RubenF (22 Juin 2021)

C'est la vieillesse.. 

A partir de quel âge nous considérons quelqu'un de "vieux" ?


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juin 2021)

Quand il nous emmerde avec ses idées de vieux con. Ça commence tôt. Déjà, au primaire...

Vous avez quelle heure ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2021)

L'heure d'aller manger 

le vaccin covid fait il grossir ?


----------



## RubenF (22 Juin 2021)

Whoops, Oui, j'ai fait ma deuxième injection, j'ai pris 20kg. 

Le covid fait-il grossir ?


----------



## loustic (22 Juin 2021)

Le covid fait grossir les forums, les réseaux sociaux etc...

Suivez-vous les conseils nutritionnels qu'on entend partout ?
(et qui font grossir ceux qui les donnent)


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2021)

Non jamais 

Etes vous plus gros en vieillissant ?


----------



## Dead head (22 Juin 2021)

Quelle indiscrétion ! 

Êtes-vous amoureux, amoureuse ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2021)

Amoureux un jour , amoureux toujours 

Vivez vous une histoire extra conjugale ?


----------



## Dead head (22 Juin 2021)

Non.

Et vous ?


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juin 2021)

« La bigamie c’est avoir une femme de trop, la monogamie aussi. » Sacha Guitry

Whisky, Bourbon ou Cognac ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2021)

Cognac sans hésitation 

Avec un cigare ?


----------



## RubenF (22 Juin 2021)

Quelle question ! 

Avec une relation extra-conjugale ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juin 2021)

la pipe de préférence , pas le cigare 

Que pensez vous des cigarettes électronique ?


----------



## RubenF (25 Juin 2021)

J'en suis conquis. Mais comme je suis faiblement faible. Je fume encore des blondes traditionnelles. 

Allez-vous passer au prochain iPhone 13 ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2021)

Oui sans hésitation

Avez vous une voiture électrique ?


----------



## loustic (25 Juin 2021)

Non, une voiture à pédales comme les vélos.

Comment fabriquez-vous votre électricité ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2021)

Je l'achète , moins fatiguant

A quoi roulez vous ?


----------



## RubenF (26 Juin 2021)

Au Sans plomb 98 ou au 102 quand j’en trouve. J’aime faire plaisir à mon pur sang Japonais. 

Quelle est la marque de votre auto ?


----------



## Dead head (27 Juin 2021)

Toyota.

Quelle heure est-il ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2021)

J'ai pas l'heure le matin

Bientôt les vacances?


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2021)

Non.

Quel film pour pleurer ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Non.
> 
> Quel film pour pleurer ?



Aucun. 
J'apprécie exclusivement les films finissant bien. 
La notion de qualité vient nettement après. Je peux me régaler avec un chef-d'œuvre, mais je peux aussi savourer une série B ou même me délecter d'une série Z, même si je n'apprécie bien évidemment pas ces différentes catégories pour les mêmes raisons.

(De plus, il est extrêmement rare que je pleure pour quoi que ce soit, y-compris pour un deuil me touchant de près ou même de très près) 


Avez-vous voté aujourd'hui ou comptez-vous le faire avant la fermeture des bureaux de vote ?... Ou procuration ?... Ou abstention ?...


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Juin 2021)

désanchantation
quel sera le sujet de la question suivante ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2021)

Je sais pas 

et vous ?


----------



## Dead head (27 Juin 2021)

Telle est la question, comme disait je ne sais plus qui.

Avez-vous la réponse ?


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Juin 2021)

Non 
Suivez vous le Tour de France ?


----------



## litobar71 (27 Juin 2021)

oui, les rétrospectives jusqu'en juillet 1975

préférez-vous poser une question ou bien y répondre ?


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Juin 2021)

Répondre 
Belgique ou Portugal ?


----------



## litobar71 (27 Juin 2021)

le portugal pour la "Francesinha" (petite Française)

plutot lac Assal ou mer Morte (région) ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2021)

Mer Morte

 La "Francesinha" est elle bonne ?


----------



## litobar71 (27 Juin 2021)

ne sais pas, je n'ai gouté qu'à la "petite française" et pas au sandwich portuguais

plûtôt poisson gras ou maigre ?


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Juin 2021)

Gras : sardine, maquereau, très bon pour la santé !
Les frites à l'huile ou graisse de canard ?


----------



## litobar71 (27 Juin 2021)

l'huile d'arachide (mais pas que), mais privilégier également la variété de "pdt", la technique de coupe et celle de la cuisson

mettez-vous une minute dans l'huile frémissante des frites des gousses d'ail entières non épluchées ?


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2021)

Jamais. Je ne fais pas de fritures.

Quel film pour rire aux éclats ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2021)

Le diner de cons

Faites vous confiance à votre GPS ?


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2021)

Non. Je me fie au non-sens de l’orientation de madame. La vie doit être une aventure.

Défense à 3 ou à 4 ?


----------



## RubenF (28 Juin 2021)

Abstention involontaire. Bien qu'en y pensant, voter contre la peste ou le Choléra. Bon.. 


Travaillez vous en Home Office ou au bureau ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2021)

Au bureau 

faite vous du sport après le travail ?


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2021)

Un rêve : travailler *en* pratiquant un sport qui rapporte gros !

Travaillerez-vous pendant les vacances ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2021)

Cela arrive

Profitez vous du soleil de ce mois de Juillet ?


----------



## Dead head (6 Juillet 2021)

Je profite d'un soleil confiné derrière les nuages.

Quelle sera la prochaine question ?


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2021)

Être ou ne pas être ? Telle est la question.

Y a-t-il pour l’âme plus de noblesse à endurer les coups et les revers d’une injurieuse fortune, ou à s'armer contre elle pour mettre frein à une marée de douleurs ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2021)

Mourir... dormir , Rêver peut être !

A quelle dates sont vos vacances ?


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2021)

Aux mêmes dates que l'année prochaine

Pourquoi vous ennuyez-vous en vacances ?


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juillet 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Aux mêmes dates que l'année prochaine
> 
> Pourquoi vous ennuyez-vous en vacances ?




Je ne m'ennuie pas.  
Je rencontre d'autres difficultés, mais pas celle-là. 
Je n'ai jamais assez de temps pour faire tout ce que je voudrais faire. 




Moonwalker a dit:


> Être ou ne pas être ? Telle est la question.
> 
> Y a-t-il pour l’âme plus de noblesse à endurer les coups et les revers d’une injurieuse fortune, ou à s'armer contre elle pour mettre frein à une marée de douleurs ?



Grande question. 
(Aucune ironie, et pas de second degré de ma part dans ce post).

Mon choix personnel, ou au minimum ma première tentation serait de m'armer contre l'injurieuse fortune pour mettre frein à une marée de douleurs. 

Mais endurer les coups et les revers d'une injurieuse fortune peut toutefois procéder d'une noblesse plus grande, tant que l'on estime que l'enjeu en vaut la chandelle. 

Difficile de trancher d'une façon générale sans connaître la richesse et la complexité de chaque cas particulier.


Et pour tenter  d'aller au-delà de ce que m'inspire mon intuition, je dirais que s'armer dans un tel cas procéderait d'un choix plus radical, plus dynamique dans le meilleur des cas, mais pouvant aussi orienter vers une forme de désespoir.

À l'inverse, endurer pour ainsi dire tout ce qu'on peut endurer me semble nécessiter une forme de courage sur un plus long terme, sans doute accompagné d'un profond sentiment d'espérance.


[edit] J'allais oubiler la question pour la personne suivante...  [/edit]


Parvenez-vous à comprendre les gens qui s'abstiennent volontairement à une élection (voire à plusieurs) ou qui refusent un vaccin qui leur est conseillé, quel qu' il soit ?


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2021)

Oui. C’est leur choix. C’est aussi une forme d’expression. André Lajoinie disait : « il faut écouter le silence des urnes ».

Pour la vaccination, d’une manière générale, je suis pour la vaccination obligatoire des enfants. Il est du devoir des parents de les protéger. Et s’ils ne le font pas, c’est le rôle de la société de prendre le relais.

Concernant le COVID, ce serait un abus de pouvoir de l’État. Rien ne justifie qu’on oblige des adultes à se vacciner. Le vaccin ne protège pas autrui. Il ne protège que soi-même.

Autre question ?


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Oui. C’est leur choix. C’est aussi une forme d’expression. André Lajoinie disait : « il faut écouter le silence des urnes ».
> 
> Pour la vaccination, d’une manière générale, je suis pour la vaccination obligatoire des enfants. Il est du devoir des parents de les protéger. Et s’ils ne le font pas, c’est le rôle de la société de prendre le relais.
> 
> ...




Si si, * 
le vaccin, dans une certaine mesure, protège autrui. * 
(article particulièrement enthousiaste. Tous ne le sont pas autant, je le concède, mais l'immense majorité des articles que j'ai pu lire sur le sujet vont dans ce sens) 


Et oui, par ailleurs, j'ai une autre question :
Vaut-il mieux aborder une relation amoureuse avec "réalisme", ou en se laissant aller à la "folie" de l'instant présent ?


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2021)

« amour » « réalisme » ? Ça ne va pas ensemble.

(tes articles datent d’avant le variant « delta » et puis ces études sont trop partielles pour indiquer autre chose d’une tendance, il y a d’autres facteurs que le vaccin qui entrent en compte)

Pour les pâtes, vous mettez le sel dans l’eau avant ou après l’ébullition ?


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> « amour » « réalisme » ? Ça ne va pas ensemble.
> 
> (tes articles datent d’avant le variant « delta » et puis ces études sont trop partielles pour indiquer autre chose d’une tendance, il y a d’autres facteurs que le vaccin qui entrent en compte)
> 
> Pour les pâtes, vous mettez le sel dans l’eau avant ou après l’ébullition ?



Avant. 


Comment vous-y prenez-vous pour le riz ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2021)

Avec du lait  

êtes vous bon nageur ?


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2021)

Je ne me suis pas encore noyé, c’est un signe. Bon ? Non, car je ne pratique plus depuis longtemps et je serais vite épuisé. Il fut un temps, c’était piscine tous les mardi.

L’alpinisme ça vous tente ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2021)

Je suis un grand fan 

Aimez vous la vitesse ?


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2021)

Oui. C’est grisant.

Lent, c’est plus sûr ou s’est plus long ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2021)

pas certain que cela soit plus sûr , plus long en terme de temps Oui ,

Arrivez vous au travail en reculant ?


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2021)

Pour arriver au travail, encore eût-il fallu que loustic en eusse...

Votre travail est-il amusant ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2021)

Amusant parfois , intéressant Oui 

Quel job cherche Loustic ?


----------



## loustic (8 Juillet 2021)

Pas de job possible pour ce jobard !

Au soleil, travaillez-vous à poil ?


----------



## Dead head (8 Juillet 2021)

Je ne comprends pas le sens du mot _travail_.

Mer ou montagne ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2021)

les deux 

un lanceur d'alerte est il sportif ?


----------



## loustic (8 Juillet 2021)

Oui. Dans ce sport tous les coups sont permis.

Un pilote de Formule-1 est-il obligé d'avoir son permis ?


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juillet 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Oui. Dans ce sport tous les coups sont permis.
> 
> Un pilote de Formule-1 est-il obligé d'avoir son permis ?



Peu avant le milieu des années 1970, je pilotais une Ferrari rouge à pédales. 
Essentiellement dans le jardin ou sur la terrasse de mes parents. (Je ne sais plus si c'était précisément une Formule-1, par contre). 
Je n'avais pas le permis, et ne l'aurai d'ailleurs jamais. 


Vous-est il généralement facile d'être ponctuel ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2021)

Oui j'ai toujours une montre 

et vous?


----------



## loustic (8 Juillet 2021)

Non, vous me l'avez dérobée !

Que volez-vous ?


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juillet 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Non, vous me l'avez dérobée !
> 
> Que volez-vous ?




Des baisers, de temps en temps.


Vous sentez-vous généralement plutôt optimiste (sur le long terme)?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2021)

Oui toujours 

Etre pessimiste est il une faiblesse ?


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui toujours
> 
> Etre pessimiste est il une faiblesse ?




Sans doute, mais tout le monde n'y échappe pas, même chez des gens capables de force morale et d'intelligence par ailleurs.
Certaines personnes que je perçois comme plutôt pessimistes me disent parfois que ce que j'appelle "pessimisme" est en fait du réalisme.


Bains ?... Douches ?...
Ou vous alternez les deux ?...


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2021)

Toujours des douches 

Ecoutez vous la musique chez vous?


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Toujours des douches
> 
> Ecoutez vous la musique chez vous?



Oui. 


Écoutez-vous de la musique en dehors de chez vous ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> 
> Écoutez-vous de la musique en dehors de chez vous ?


Oui très souvent 

aimez vous cuisinez ?


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui très souvent
> 
> aimez vous cuisinez ?




Sans plus. 


Aimez-vous bricoler ?


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Juillet 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Aimez-vous bricoler ?


ça dépends si c'est utile..ou pas.

Avez-vous un animal domestique ?


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juillet 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> ça dépends si c'est utile..ou pas.
> 
> Avez-vous un animal domestique ?




Non, plus depuis des années.
 Mais j'ai eu plusieurs animaux domestiques dans ma vie.


Avez-vous parfois, souvent, ou rarement (voire jamais) tendance à la nostalgie ?


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Juillet 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Non, plus depuis des années.
> Mais j'ai eu plusieurs animaux domestiques dans ma vie.
> 
> 
> Avez-vous parfois, souvent, ou rarement (voire jamais) tendance à la nostalgie ?


Oui bien sur. (celui qui ment est un menteur)

Est-ce que vous vous considérez comme un "has Been" ?


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juillet 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Oui bien sur. (celui qui ment est un menteur)
> 
> Est-ce que vous vous considérez comme un "has Been" ?




Il faudrait pour ça que j'aie été quelque chose un jour... 
Never been, dans mon cas. 


Quel serait votre choix si le génie de la lampe d'Aladdin vous offrait de réaliser trois de vos souhaits ?


----------



## Dead head (8 Juillet 2021)

Revivre certains grands moments de ma vie.

Aimez-vous la vie ?


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juillet 2021)

Dead head a dit:


> Revivre certains grands moments de ma vie.
> 
> Aimez-vous la vie ?



Oui, je l'adore. 
Elle réserve d'innombrables surprises, et toutes ne sont pas mauvaises. 


Avez-vous l'impression que dans certains domaines (au moins), vous garderez toujours un esprit d'enfant ou d'adolescent ?...


----------



## Dead head (9 Juillet 2021)

Oui, notamment quand j'assiste à un spectacle qui m'enthousiasme, quand je ne réagis pas aussi sérieusement que les gens de mon âge, quand je m'amuse avec des enfants…

Pour vous, qu'est-ce qu'être vieux ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2021)

Nous vieillissons  un peu chaque jour depuis notre naissance, à nous, donc, d’estimer quand on penche plus du côté des seniors que de celui des jeunes.

Etes vous collectionneur ?


----------



## loustic (9 Juillet 2021)

Oui, loustic est collectionneur de collections.
Par exemple les collections de P.V., feuilles d'impôts, factures, ordonnances...

Et vous, que collectionnez-vous ?


----------



## Dead head (10 Juillet 2021)

Les enregistrements de concerts de mon groupe de rock fétiche (The Grateful Dead) et les livres de celle qui fut ma meilleure amie (Françoise d'Eaubonne).

Êtes-vous maniaque ?


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2021)

Dead head a dit:


> Les enregistrements de concerts de mon groupe de rock fétiche (The Grateful Dead) et les livres de celle qui fut ma meilleure amie (Françoise d'Eaubonne).
> 
> Êtes-vous maniaque ?




Par bien des aspects, oui. 



D'une manière générale, considérez-vous que vous vous situez plutôt "dans la norme", ou au contraire en marge de celle-ci ?


----------



## Dead head (10 Juillet 2021)

Plutôt un pied dans la "marge" et l'autre dans la "norme".

Préférez-vous les gens qui ont les pieds sur terre ou ceux qui ont la tête dans les nuages ?


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juillet 2021)

Les pieds sur terre. Les nuages ça te file le torticolis à la longue. Donc les pieds sur terre avec de jolies jambes (tant qu’à faire).



Dead head a dit:


> Les enregistrements de concerts de mon groupe de rock fétiche (The Grateful Dead)


J’ai aussi un temps, entre la fin des années 90 et le début 2000, amassé les enregistrements de concert du Dead. J’ai arrêté les Dick’s Pick au n°20. J’en achetais encore de temps en temps. Et puis, un jour je suis tombé sur un CD sur lequel il y avait un avertissement du F.B.I. contre la contre-façon. T’as pas acheté le disque que déjà on te traite de voleur !!! [qu’est-ce que Jerry Garcia aurait pensé de cela ?] Ça m’a foutu en rogne contre Rhino et j’ai arrêté. Et pourtant un bon concert de 1969 ça n’était pas courant, mais je n’aime pas être pris pour un con. Après tout, j’avais déjà un aperçu assez complet de la carrière du groupe, tant pis pour le Fillmore West. Je ne suis pas un Dead head, juste un sympathisant.

Vous trouvez la vie trop courte ou pas assez longue ?


----------



## Dead head (10 Juillet 2021)

Pas assez longue, du moins la mienne…

Préférez-vous ou pas ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2021)

Je préfère une vie courte bien garnie qu'une vie longue et monotone 

Aimez vous prendre l'avion ?


----------



## loustic (11 Juillet 2021)

Non, pas question de prendre ce qui ne m'appartient pas.

Aimez-vous prendre parti ?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juillet 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Non, pas question de prendre ce qui ne m'appartient pas.
> 
> Aimez-vous prendre parti ?




Quand l'enjeu en vaut la chandelle, et que je me sens assez bien informé sur un sujet donné, j'adore prendre parti. 


Aimez-vous les soirées électorales ?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juillet 2021)

Non. Un festival de mensonges et de mauvaise foi.

Votre film "politique" préféré ?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Non. Un festival de mensonges et de mauvaise foi.
> 
> Votre film "politique" préféré ?




*The Great Dictator (1940)*. 


Vous sentez-vous libre ?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juillet 2021)

En ce moment ? Non. Je me retrouve subversif un peu malgré moi.

Chocolat noir ou chocolat au lait ?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> En ce moment ? Non. Je me retrouve subversif un peu malgré moi.
> 
> Chocolat noir ou chocolat au lait ?




Chocolat noir évidemment. 
Mais pour varier les plaisirs, je ne suis pas contre un peu de chocolat au lait de temps en temps, à plus petites doses. 


Thé ou café ?... 
Ou vous alternez les deux ?...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2021)

j'aime bien les deux 

êtes vous du matin ?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juillet 2021)

Uniquement si j'ai oublié d'aller me coucher – comme ce matin par exemple. Sinon je suis un ours au réveil, quelque soit l'heure, tant que je n'ai pas bu ma deuxième tasse de café.

Nu, pijama ou Chanel N°5 ?


----------



## Dead head (12 Juillet 2021)

Nu.

Aimez-vous la nuit ?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juillet 2021)

Dead head a dit:


> Nu.
> 
> Aimez-vous la nuit ?




Je l'adore, depuis toujours et pour toujours. 
Tout me semble plus intéressant, la nuit. 
Je suis "un oiseau de nuit", comme on dit.


Citez au moins une chose que vous préférez faire la nuit plutôt que le jour.


----------



## Dead head (12 Juillet 2021)

Écouter de la musique.

Que ne feriez-vous surtout pas la nuit ?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juillet 2021)

Dead head a dit:


> Écouter de la musique.
> 
> Que ne feriez-vous surtout pas la nuit ?




Du sport.


Que pourriez-vous faire par amour et seulement par amour ?


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juillet 2021)

Du sport.

À quand remonte ta dernière biture ?


----------



## Dead head (13 Juillet 2021)

Avant-hier. Trop de tout, alcool et bouffe. Un anniversaire. 

Dessouler-vous vite ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2021)

Je sais pas , je ne bois pas d’alcool 

respectez vous la vitesse sur autoroute ?


----------



## Dead head (13 Juillet 2021)

Je sais pas, je ne conduis pas. Mais je n'aime pas la vitesse et je suis pour le respect des limites de vitesse.

Utilisez-vous votre téléphone en conduisant ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2021)

jamais 

aimez vous utiliser un GPS ?


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2021)

Ne faisant pas de politique j'ignore comment contacter un Géant du Parti Socialiste.

Connaissez-vous "le parti d'en rire" ?


----------



## Dead head (13 Juillet 2021)

Le seul parti pour lequel je voterais.

Votez-vous ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juillet 2021)

Dead head a dit:


> Le seul parti pour lequel je voterais.
> 
> Votez-vous ?



Oui, à chaque élection, de toutes les catégories d'élections. 
J'ai "raté" une élection dans ma vie : la présidentielle de 1988, parce que j'avais trop tardé pour demander mon inscription afin d'obtenir ma carte d'électeur.
Je me suis juré que ça n'arriverait plus jamais. Et ça n'est plus jamais arrivé. 


Votre schéma vaccinal Anti-COVID-19 est-il complet ?


----------



## peyret (13 Juillet 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Oui, à chaque élection, de toutes les catégories d'élections.
> J'ai "raté" une élection dans ma vie : la présidentielle de 1988, parce que j'avais trop tardé pour demander mon inscription afin d'obtenir ma carte d'électeur.
> Je me suis juré que ça n'arriverait plus jamais. Et ça n'est plus jamais arrivé.
> 
> ...


oui

êtes-vous anti vaccins ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2021)

Non

Aimez vous les piqures?


----------



## Dead head (13 Juillet 2021)

Aimer, non, mais je n'en ai plus peur depuis bien longtemps. Il est vrai que les matériels et les techniques ont fait d'énormes progrès depuis ma jeunesse.

Une fois vacciné, continuez-vous à faire gaffe à ne pas être contaminé et à ne pas contaminer ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2021)

Dead head a dit:


> Une fois vacciné, continuez-vous à faire gaffe à ne pas être contaminé et à ne pas contaminer ?


C'est évident 

Avez vous peur de sortir dans masque dans la foule ?


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juillet 2021)

Peur ? Non. Mais ce serait un peu con.

N’est-ce pas ?


----------



## peyret (13 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> N’est-ce pas ?


Quoi ?

Qui-donc ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juillet 2021)

peyret a dit:


> Quoi ?
> 
> Qui-donc ?




Eux ! 


Vous rappelez-vous l'année (ou à défaut la décennie... ) de votre toute première utilisation d'un ordinateur Apple (ou Macintosh)?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2021)

Oui ; l'année de mon inscription sur ce superbe forum 

Avez vous une Apple Watch ?


----------



## Dead head (13 Juillet 2021)

Oui.

Avez-vous un ordinateur (pris au sens large du terme puisqu'après tout les montres connectées, les téléphones connectés, les tablettes…, sont des ordinateurs) ?


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juillet 2021)

Dead head a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> Avez-vous un ordinateur (pris au sens large du terme puisqu'après tout les montres connectées, les téléphones connectés, les tablettes…, sont des ordinateurs) ?




J'ai un iMac 27" late 20012 en panne définitive.  

J'ai un iMac 20" de 2004 qui fonctionne encore !!!... 
Le premier Mac m'ayant appartenu !  
Mais il ne peut plus me servir à grand chose aujourd'hui, en particulier sur le Web. 

J'attends pour fin juillet ou début août un iMac M1 24". 

Mais depuis plus ou moins deux mois, je poste ici avec un Huawei PSmart  Blue. 

Et je vais me débrouiller avec mon PSmart jusqu'à l'arrivée du M1. 



Pour résoudre une panne ou réaliser une opération importante sur votre Mac (reformatage, partitionnement, rendre une participation bootable, copier, cloner, etc...), préférez-vous passer par l'interface graphique (Utilitaire de Disque, CCC, etc...), ou par le Terminal, ou alternez-vous les deux ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Juillet 2021)

interface graphique


tu as vu un feu d'artifice hier soir ?


----------



## Dead head (14 Juillet 2021)

Oui, au loin, du balcon de mon 14e étage. Ce soir, il sera tiré du stade qui jouxte mon immeuble.

Saviez-vous que des oiseaux peuvent mourir par centaines lors des feux d'artifices ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2021)

Dead head a dit:


> Oui, au loin, du balcon de mon 14e étage. Ce soir, il sera tiré du stade qui jouxte mon immeuble.
> 
> Saviez-vous que des oiseaux peuvent mourir par centaines lors des feux d'artifices ?


Je ne savais pas cela , heureusement , pas de feux d'artifices dans mon village 

Travaillez vous aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Dead head (19 Juillet 2021)

Ni aujourd'hui ni les autres jours.

Y a-t-il quelqu'un dans la salle ?


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juillet 2021)

Dead head a dit:


> Ni aujourd'hui ni les autres jours.
> 
> Y a-t-il quelqu'un dans la salle ?




Oui, mais la salle est grande... 
Il fallait attendre que l'écho se propage jusqu'à quelqu'un. 


Avez-vous déjà dormi à la belle étoile ?


----------



## Dead head (19 Juillet 2021)

Oui, mais cela remonte à ma lointaine jeunesse.

Aimez-vous camper ?


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juillet 2021)

Dead head a dit:


> Oui, mais cela remonte à ma lointaine jeunesse.
> 
> Aimez-vous camper ?




Je dirais que j'en garde des souvenirs intéressants, bons pour la plupart, mais je suis plus ou moins dans le même cas que toi : ça ne m'est plus arrivé depuis longtemps.  


Appréciez-vous le confort * ? 


( * Confort : matériel, psychologique ou autre : la personne qui répondra choisira ! )


----------



## Dead head (19 Juillet 2021)

J'apprécie le confort matériel, et je n'en suis pas fier car je pense que ce qu'on appelle le confort matériel ne se développe qu'en détruisant le monde.

J'apprécie le confort moral et psychologique, mais en faisant attention de ne pas me réfugier dans mes certitudes et mes habitudes.

En fait, j'aime l'insécurité car elle ouvre des portes que le confort a tendance à fermer.

Aimez-vous les clowns, les farceurs, les bouffons ?


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juillet 2021)

Dead head a dit:


> J'apprécie le confort matériel, et je n'en suis pas fier car je pense que ce qu'on appelle le confort matériel ne se développe qu'en détruisant le monde.
> 
> J'apprécie le confort moral et psychologique, mais en faisant attention de ne pas me réfugier dans mes certitudes et mes habitudes.
> 
> ...




Oui et non. 

Certains représentants de ces catégories sont vraiment drôles. 
Ils peuvent faire un bien fou. 
Ils divertissent et apportent parfois joie, réconfort, etc...

Mais d'autres, hélas, sont sinistres et dangereux ; il faut s'en méfier comme de la peste.


Que pensez-vous de la formule "Ma liberté s'arrête là où commence celle d'autrui"?


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Que pensez-vous de la formule "Ma liberté s'arrête là où commence celle d'autrui"?


"Ma liberté s'arrête" avec ma vie si autrui a la liberté de ne pas se faire vacciner... 

Êtes-vous favorable à la vaccination  ?
 (Cette question n'a pas pour objet de lancer un fil sur le virus... mais de simplement continuer le jeu)


----------



## Dead head (20 Juillet 2021)

Oui, je suis vacciné (deux injections). Mais je me méfie comme de la peste des mesures de restriction de liberté qui, même si elles peuvent être plus ou moins justifiées par la crise sanitaire, sont des portes ouvertes à encore plus de restrictions (quel que soit le parti au pouvoir).

Supportez-vous les questions séreuses dans ce fil qui ne l'est pas ?


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2021)

Dead head a dit:


> Oui, je suis vacciné (deux injections). Mais je me méfie comme de la peste des mesures de restriction de liberté qui, même si elles peuvent être plus ou moins justifiées par la crise sanitaire, sont des portes ouvertes à encore plus de restrictions (quel que soit le parti au pouvoir).
> 
> Supportez-vous les questions séreuses dans ce fil qui ne l'est pas ?




Oui, je supporte tout aussi bien les questions sérieuses que celles qui ne le sont pas. 
Idéalement, j'aime bien qu'il y ait ici et ailleurs l'espace pour parler d'un peu tout ce qu'on veut... Sérieusement ou non ! 


Passez-vous un été agréable ?...


----------



## Dead head (20 Juillet 2021)

Disons que jusqu'à vendredi dernier je passais un automne assez agréable.

Êtes-vous passé aux derniers systèmes d'exploitation d'Apple (Mac, iPhone, iPad, Watch inclus) ?


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2021)

Dead head a dit:


> Disons que jusqu'à vendredi dernier je passais un automne assez agréable.
> 
> Êtes-vous passé aux derniers systèmes d'exploitation d'Apple (Mac, iPhone, iPad, Watch inclus) ?



Non, rien de tout ça. 
Mais c'est pour bientôt. 
Je devrais recevoir mon iMac M1 24" fin juillet ou début août. 


Aimez-vous les récits d'aventure ? 

(Romans, bandes dessinées, films ou autres... Ce que vous voulez ! )


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2021)

Je suis pas fan 

Avez vous chaud ?


----------



## Dead head (23 Juillet 2021)

Ces jours-ci, oui. Et je ne supporte plus la chaleur comme autrefois.

Ressentez-vous le dérèglement climatique ?


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2021)

Dead head a dit:


> Ces jours-ci, oui. Et je ne supporte plus la chaleur comme autrefois.
> 
> Ressentez-vous le dérèglement climatique ?




Oui, absolument. 

La régularité des saisons et des "temps de saisons" n'est plus systématique.
Les événements climatiques "exceptionnels" le sont de moins en moins.


Pensez-vous, comme votre humble serviteur, que le réchauffement climatique et le dérèglement climatique résultent principalement sinon uniquement de l'activité humaine ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2021)

Non , pas uniquement 

Que fait vous ce week end ?


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non , pas uniquement
> 
> Que fait vous ce week end ?



Je n'ai pas encore réfléchi à la question !... 


Quelle est votre ville de bord de mer préférée ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2021)

Il y en a beaucoup , mais j'aime bien Honfleur , 

Aimez vous l'avion ?


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Faro
> 
> Aimez vous l'avion ?



Pour voyager, oui. 
Pour préserver la couche d'ozone et le climat, non. 



Aimez-vous le bateau (toutes catégories confondues)?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2021)

Oui surtout les voiliers 

Vous aimez la mécanique ?


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui surtout les voiliers
> 
> Vous aimez la mécanique ?




Je peux aimer ce que la mécanique permet, mais je suis loin d'être bricolo... 


Aimez-vous l'informatique ?...


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2021)

Oui , mais je suis pas un spécialiste 

Allez vous craquer pour le prochain iPhone ?


----------



## Dead head (23 Juillet 2021)

Probablement pas. Le mien, qui date de 2017, fonctionne très bien.

Je viens de passer mon MacBook Pro à Big Sur. Aimez-vous ce système d'exploitation ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2021)

Je le trouve stable 

Mettez vous un réveil le matin ?


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2021)

Oui, dans le frigo pour ne pas être importuné.

Avez-vous un frigo écologique fonctionnant à la manivelle ?


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Oui, dans le frigo pour ne pas être importuné.
> 
> Avez-vous un frigo écologique fonctionnant à la manivelle ?




Non, mais je compte sur toi pour nous communiquer les meilleures adresses pour nous en procurer. 



Avant cette année, aviez-vous déjà vu un été avec du vent, de la pluie ou des orages pratiquement tous les jours ?.... (Quand ce n'est pas les trois à la fois, du moins en région parisienne)


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2021)

Non , je vis dans le Jura et sur la Suisse

Envisagez vous de construire un abris anti atomique ?


----------



## Dead head (25 Juillet 2021)

Pas du tout, car je n'aimerais pas survivre à une catastrophe nucléaire (guerre ou autre).

Envisagez-vous un avenir radieux (sans jeu de mots) pour l'humanité ?


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2021)

Dead head a dit:


> Pas du tout, car je n'aimerais pas survivre à une catastrophe nucléaire (guerre ou autre).
> 
> Envisagez-vous un avenir radieux (sans jeu de mots) pour l'humanité ?




Le réchauffement climatique et le dérèglement climatique n'incitent pas à un fol optimisme. 
À moins d'une prise de conscience au niveau mondial, des populations et surtout des dirigeants. 
On ne sait jamais, après tout... 

Et puis il y a aussi la COVID-19 pour nous occuper... Mais ça, par contre, je ne crois pas que ce soit une menace de long terme, encore moins de très long terme.


Envisagez-vous un avenir radieux pour vous-même ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2021)

Oui , il est déjà ainsi pourquoi changer 

Connaissez vous le montant du Smic en Suisse ?


----------



## litobar71 (25 Juillet 2021)

GenèveCHF 23.- de l'heure (CHF 4'182 sur la base de 42 h de travail par semaine, soit environ 3 870 EUR)NeuchâtelCHF 20.- de l'heure (environ CHF 3'640.- pour 42h de travail hebdomadaire, salaire versé sur 12 mois, soit environ 3 370 EUR)


WheelNelly manque a qq1 ici ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2021)

Non 

Donnez vous a une oeuvre de charité ?


----------



## litobar71 (25 Juillet 2021)

vêtements, meubles & consort, produits alimentaires.. ..

l'humanité a t-elle raison de grignoter inlassablement le *capita*l de notre bonne vieille terre au lieu de se contenter avec discernement des seuls* intérêts* ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2021)

C'est une belle question pour une thèse 

Aimez vous aller au Zoo ?


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2021)

litobar71 a dit:


> (...)
> 
> WheelNelly manque a qq1 ici ?



Excellente question. 

Je pense qu'elle manque à la grande majorité des habitués des forums. 
Mais tu peux inverser les proportions concernant les modérateurs. 




Jura39 a dit:


> C'est une belle question pour une thèse
> 
> Aimez vous aller au Zoo ?




Je suis partagé, sur cette question. 
Je ne suis pas un fan de l'enfermement des animaux sauvages dans des zoos ou des cirques. 
Pourtant, ce sont parfois ces lieux qui protègent (ou même sauvent, peut-être) certaines espèces de la disparition. 

Je ne suis pas allé dans un zoo depuis de très longues années... 
Mais je n'exclue pas totalement l'idée d'y retourner un jour.


Avez-vous l'habitude de boire une boisson chaude en fin de journée, et si oui laquelle ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2021)

Non jamais ,

Quel est la marque de vos pneus ?


----------



## loustic (26 Juillet 2021)

Difficile de répondre car les marques sur le pneu sont nombreuses et profondes pour favoriser l'adhérence du pneu à la route.

Lorsqu'un pneu se dégonfle, vous dégonflez-vous vous aussi ?


----------



## Dead head (27 Juillet 2021)

Moi, un dégonflé ? Tu exagères !

Vous arrive-t-il de vous gonfler vous-mêmes ?


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2021)

Gonflé à fond la caisse !

Pratiquez-vous des virées la caisse à l'air ?


----------



## litobar71 (2 Août 2021)

en balade je découvre dès que possible la capote de ma Citroën Dyane 6 orange

êtes-vous plutôt mardi gras ou mercredi des cendres ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2021)

Aucun des deux 

Etes vous croyant ?


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Août 2021)

litobar71 a dit:


> en balade je découvre dès que possible la capote de ma Citroën Dyane 6 orange
> 
> êtes-vous plutôt mardi gras ou mercredi des cendres ?





Jura39 a dit:


> Aucun des deux
> 
> Etes vous croyant ?





Je me sens assez loin de tout ça, en tant qu'athée.
Je suppose que les deux doivent être très complémentaires, et si j'étais croyant et pratiquant peut-être répondrais-je "les deux", mais je ne suis pas le mieux placé pour en parler... 
Disons en gros que si l'on sacralise la fête, il me semble logique de sacraliser la pénitence, et que l'un et l'autre fassent l'objet de rituels.

Personnellement, je m'arrange à ma façon de différents rituels ancrés dans la culture ou dans le calendrier, parfois très librement, et je m'invente aussi mes propres rituels, qui pour certains perdurent pendant des années.  




Êtes vous plutôt "traditionaliste" (dans une acception large), rejetez-vous toutes les traditions en bloc, ou bricolez-vous vous-même votre mélange de fêtes revisitées et de rituels inventés ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2021)

Assez traditionaliste ( quand cela m'arrange )

Aimez vous l'art plastique ?


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Août 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Assez traditionaliste ( quand cela m'arrange )
> 
> Aimez vous l'art plastique ?




Je peux apprécier les Arts Plastiques sans en être pour autant un fin spécialiste. 



Qu'aimez-vous lire (livres, BDs, journaux, magazines, ou tout type de contenu écrit sur support papier ou numérique)?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2021)

J'aime le support papier  

êtes vous " connecté " ?


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Août 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'aime le support papier
> 
> êtes vous " connecté " ?




Assez pour jouer à ce jeu, entre autres choses... 


Pourriez-vous facilement vous passer d'Internet pendant plusieurs jours, semaines, ou peut-être mois ?...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2021)

Non impossible , j'ai besoin de cela pur mon travail 

Votre plus grosse folie cette année ?


----------



## Dead head (2 Août 2021)

Je jette un œil en arrière, non, pas de grosse folie. Probablement  ma plus grosse folie de l'année est-elle encore à venir.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une autre question ?


----------



## loustic (2 Août 2021)

Oui !

Qui ne se pose pas à lui-même des millions de milliards de questions ?


----------



## Dead head (2 Août 2021)

Celles et ceux qui ne s'en posent aucune, les malheureux-ses.

Quand me déconnecterai-je enfin de mon ordinateur ? (Désolé de poser une question à laquelle moi seul peut répondre).


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2021)

Débranche la prise 

êtes vous  Mac bureau ou portable ?


----------



## Dead head (2 Août 2021)

Je suis Mac portable. C'est pourquoi il ne me suffit pas de débrancher la prise .

Il est 12 H 46, où je vis. Avez-vous déjà déjeuné ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2021)

Pas encore 

aimez vous regarder la télévision ?


----------



## loustic (2 Août 2021)

La télévision ça n'existe plus depuis longtemps.

Aimez-vous les coups de pied au cul... reçus ou donnés ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2021)

Surtout en donner

Faites vous du vélo ?


----------



## Neyres (30 Août 2021)

Plus très souvent, mais il fut une époque oui.

Aimez-vous les abricots ?


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2021)

Neyres a dit:


> Plus très souvent, mais il fut une époque oui.
> 
> Aimez-vous les abricots ?




Je ne sais pas trop dans quel sens il faut comprendre cette question... 
Mais oui dans tous les cas !... 



Pensez-vous que le meilleur (de votre vie personnelle, de celle de l'humanité ou de ce que vous voulez) se situe dans l'avenir ou dans le passé ?


----------



## Dead head (31 Août 2021)

Le meilleur, pour moi, c'est toujours aujourd'hui.

Êtes-vous nostalgique ?


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2021)

Dead head a dit:


> Le meilleur, pour moi, c'est toujours aujourd'hui.
> 
> Êtes-vous nostalgique ?




Je l'ai parfois été, et ça ne m'a jamais mené nulle part. 
Je le suis donc de moins en moins. 
(Le meilleur, je le situe personnellement toujours vers l'avenir).


Que pensez-vous de Greta Thunberg ?


----------



## touba (1 Septembre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Que pensez-vous de Greta Thunberg ?


En règle générale je suis pas fan du mobilier IKEA.

Sinon quoi de neuf ?


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Septembre 2021)

touba a dit:


> En règle générale je suis pas fan du mobilier IKEA.
> 
> Sinon quoi de neuf ?




Je deviens chaque jour plus jeune et plus beau... ..........................


..... 

Enfin, comme tout le monde ! 


Avez-vous (encore) des envies de voyages ???...

(Petits, grands, au sens littéral ou figuré... C'est vous qui voyez ! )


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2021)

Voyager , c'est pas trop mon style 

Vous arrive t'il de ne pas entendre le réveil ?
(Comme moi ce matin )


----------



## Dead head (1 Septembre 2021)

Tous les jours, puisque je ne mets jamais de réveil à sonner.

Vous réveillez-vous toujours à la même heure ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2021)

Pas aujourd’hui 

aimez vous les gâteaux ?


----------



## loustic (1 Septembre 2021)

Oui, mais pas les gâteux.

Réussissez-vous, vraiment, le millefeuille ?


----------



## touba (5 Septembre 2021)

Maxi j'arrive à faire 900 feuilles... Pas évident cette pâtisserie.

Avez vous déjà vu un homme tout nu ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2021)

Oui

Allez vous profiter du soleil aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Dead head (5 Septembre 2021)

Probablement, pour une petite balade.

Avez-vous votre passe sanitaire ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2021)

Oui 

que pensez vous de la 3 eme dose ?


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Septembre 2021)

Mais un verre ça va, trois verres...

Single malt ou blended ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2021)

Single cask  

Regardez vous la télévision la journée ?


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Septembre 2021)

Non. Elle est rarement allumée avant 19h voire pas du tout.

Cognac ou Armagnac ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2021)

Sans hésitation Cognac

Avez vous être près de la cheminée l'hiver ?


----------



## radioman (5 Septembre 2021)

lapin comprit la question !!! (avec l'accent québécois)

kékolé qu'çé qu'ça (avec l'accent charente limousine )


----------



## Dead head (5 Septembre 2021)

Vous relisez-vous avant de poster ? [Je crains de connaître la réponse.]


----------



## radioman (5 Septembre 2021)

Dead head a dit:


> Vous relisez-vous avant de poster ? [Je crains de connaître la réponse.]


oui


Jura39 a dit:


> Avez vous être pris de la cheminée l'hiver ?


toujours pas compris la question !


----------



## Dead head (6 Septembre 2021)

Tentative de traduction. Aimez [tiret] vous être près de la cheminée [virgule] l'hiver ?

Ai-je bien retranscrit ta pensée, cher Jura39 ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2021)

_En effet 

Avec quoi vous chauffez vous ?_


----------



## peyret (6 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Avec quoi vous chauffez vous ?


Pompe à chaleur   

et vous ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2021)

Bois et gaz

Consommez vous beaucoup d'électricité  ?


----------



## peyret (6 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Consommez vous beaucoup d'électricité ?


1400 KW en janvier 2021 pour 200 m2 et hauteur de "plafond" 3,50 m température des pieces 22°C
pour 246 €

et "vous" ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2021)

180 KW. en Janvier 2021 
surface habitable 278 m2 
Chauffage au gaz  + cheminée + Voiture hybride branché assez souvent 

Etes vous frileux ?


----------



## pickwick (9 Septembre 2021)

non et je n'aime pas le mille feuille, je me sais pas compter jusque là, combien de filles avez vous mis dans votre lit depuis 5 ans ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2021)

Une , mais tous les jours 

etes vous accro au jeux video ?


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Septembre 2021)

Non. (mais je sais qu’il y en a un qu’il ne faut absolument pas que je touche : Football Manager).

Qu’est-ce que vous aimez et qui vous fait du mal ?


----------



## loustic (9 Septembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Qu’est-ce que vous aimez et qui vous fait du mal ?


Le rap car ça râpe les oreilles !

Avez-vous l'oreille fine ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2021)

je sais pas 

C'est quoi une oreille fine ?


----------



## touba (20 Septembre 2021)

Une oreille fine, au contraire d'une oreille grosse, dégueulasse et pendante est plus agréable à regarder.

Avez vous reçu un coup de fil ?


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Septembre 2021)

touba a dit:


> Une oreille fine, au contraire d'une oreille grosse, dégueulasse et pendante est plus agréable à regarder.
> 
> Avez vous reçu un coup de fil ?




Oui, mais ça va, je n'ai pas eu trop mal.


Êtes-vous (ou avez-vous été) un habitué des coups de bambous ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2021)

Non 

Utilisez vous un rasoir électrique ?


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2021)

Oui et même électronique, informatique...

Quelle sera votre réponse à la prochaine question ?


----------



## RubenF (20 Septembre 2021)

Oui. 

iPhone 13 ? Ou pas iPhone 13 ?


----------



## touba (20 Septembre 2021)

Non le 13 ça porte malheur.
Le sauté d'agneau c'est avec du poulet ou du bœuf ?


----------



## Dead head (20 Septembre 2021)

Plutôt sans viande.

Êtes-vous viandar ?


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Septembre 2021)

Dead head a dit:


> Plutôt sans viande.
> 
> Êtes-vous viandar ?




Par habitude, peut-être par lâcheté, et assurément du fait de l'influence de mon entourage, je n'ai jamais franchi le pas, s'agissant de devenir végétarien.
Bien que l'ayant envisagé plus d'une fois durant ces 40 dernières années.
Du coup, la perspective du vaeganisme s'avère dans mon cas plus lointaine encore...
Mais je respecte profondément ces choix. 




Que pensez-vous de la privatisation progressive de l'exploration spatiale ?




Bloc de spoiler



Oui, je sais, comme aurait dit l'un de mes profs il y a longtemps, "ça ferait un beau sujet de thèse"... 

Mais, en gros, en quelques lignes ?...


----------



## RubenF (21 Septembre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Par habitude, peut-être par lâcheté, et assurément du fait de l'influence de mon entourage, je n'ai jamais franchi le pas, s'agissant de devenir végétarien.
> Bien que l'ayant envisagé plus d'une fois durant ces 40 dernières années.
> Du coup, la perspective du vaeganisme s'avère dans mon cas plus lointaine encore...
> Mais je respecte profondément ces choix.
> ...


J'aimerai bien être Elon Musk ou Jeff Bezos pour te dire que j'men cogne parce que c'est moi qui la privatise.
De quelle couleur est le cheval blanc d'Henri IV ?


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Septembre 2021)

RubenF a dit:


> J'aimerai bien être Elon Musk ou Jeff Bezos pour te dire que j'men cogne parce que c'est moi qui la privatise.
> De quelle couleur est le cheval blanc d'Henri IV ?




Le cheval blanc d'Henri IV était sans doute blanc, mais je ne serais pas étonné que la pénombre lui ait parfois conféré un aspect grisâtre...


Vous couchez-vous en général à une heure régulière ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2021)

Jamais

Faite vous des rêves érotiques ?


----------



## touba (21 Septembre 2021)

Je sais pas je me rappelle jamais de mes rêves, mais par contre tous les matins je constate une certaine raideur...

Est-ce qu'on peut arrêter ce jeu à la c** ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2021)

Non ,

Pourquoi ?


----------



## touba (22 Septembre 2021)

Pour économiser des ressources serveur.

Sinon est-ce que MacG est à vendre ?


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Septembre 2021)

touba a dit:


> Pour économiser des ressources serveur.
> 
> Sinon est-ce que MacG est à vendre ?



Je crois que le prix est de deux euros, mais demande quand-même confirmation avant de signer ton chèque.


Vous trouvez-vous plutôt dépensier, ou économe ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2021)

Les deux 

Avez vous une fortune personnelle ?


----------



## touba (22 Septembre 2021)

D'un point de vue fiscal non.

Avez-vous signé un contrat de mariage afin d'éviter que votre conjoint.e ne vous plante un poignard dans le dos lors du divorce en réclamant la garde exclusive de la Laguna Break 2.2 Cdi alors que c'est vous qui l'avez lavé à l'éléphant bleu tous les weekends ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2021)

Non , j'ai pas de Laguna Break 2.2 Cdi  

Etes vous marié , si oui depuis combien d'années ?


----------



## RubenF (22 Septembre 2021)

Yes, depuis Juillet 2021. C'est tout récent. Et je me rends compte que ce forum m'accompagne depuis pas mal d'années maintenant. 

Et vous ?


----------



## Dead head (23 Septembre 2021)

Marié depuis sept années.

Quelle sera la prochaine question ?


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Septembre 2021)

Dead head a dit:


> Marié depuis sept années.
> 
> Quelle sera la prochaine question ?




Les deux précédents intervenants sont donc respectivement mariés depuis cette année pour l'un et depuis sept années pour l'autre...



Que représente le mariage pour vous ?...


----------



## Dead head (23 Septembre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Que représente le mariage pour vous ?...


Dans mon cas personnel, une sacrée surprise et, je l'avoue, une belle revanche puisqu'il m'a fallu attendre la loi Taubira du mariage pour tous pour pouvoir me marier.

L'institution du mariage est-elle importante pour vous ?


----------



## RubenF (23 Septembre 2021)

Je trouve que la symbolique apportée par la mariage est belle. Ensuite, est-ce vraiment important, les réponses diffèrent tellement. 

Aimez-vous les avis partagés ou unanimes ?


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Septembre 2021)

RubenF a dit:


> Je trouve que la symbolique apportée par la mariage est belle. Ensuite, est-ce vraiment important, les réponses diffèrent tellement.
> 
> Aimez-vous les avis partagés ou unanimes ?




J'aime les avis partagés, dans tous les sens du terme.


Un mot sur le mariage, en passant :
Je le trouve infiniment plus intéressant depuis qu'il est pour tous ! 


Êtes-vous choqué par une importante différence d'âge dans un couple ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2021)

Non si je suis avec une jeune 

Etes vous ou pensez vous a votre retraite ?


----------



## Dead head (23 Septembre 2021)

Je suis déjà à la retraite, et je suis débordé ! Je me demande comment j'ai trouvé le temps de bosser pendant tant d'années, il y a tellement de choses à faire dans une vie !

Avez-vous apprécié les dernières annonces d'Apple ?


----------



## RubenF (24 Septembre 2021)

J'ai été très emballé comme peu voire pas de personnes par l'iPad 9, notamment par sa versatilité, je trouve que c'est un objet modeste rempli de technologies. l'iPad Mini est cool, mais il me laisse indifférent. l'iPhone 13 Pro, comble mon envie depuis 2017 d'avoir un Ecran Pro Motion sur l'iPhone, c'est maintenant chose faite, je me suis donc précipité sur ce modèle. 

Sinon, j'attends surtout le nouveau cru de Mac Sillicon, qui remplaceront mon vieux MacBook Pro 2014 me servant à bosser depuis maintenant presque 8 ans. 


Avez vous recu votre iPhone ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2021)

Oui , il vient d'arriver 

Comprenez vous les tarifs des smartphones ?


----------



## RubenF (26 Septembre 2021)

Compte-tenu de la R&D, du marketing, de la logistique, de la marge logique des entreprise, Oui. Même si j'aurais aimé que ce soit moins cher. 

Quel est le plus gros engouement que vous ayez eu pour un appareil Apple ?


----------



## touba (28 Septembre 2021)

Il est pas encore sorti, c'est la iRocket pour aller to the moon by yourself.

À ce propos, qui a déjà été sur la lune selon ses parents quand il était petit ?


----------



## loustic (28 Septembre 2021)

Loustic quand il était petit était souvent non pas _sur_ la lune, mais _dans_ la lune comme tous les mioches !
(À cette époque lointaine les smartphones et les jeux videos n'existaient pas)

Avez-vous l'intention d'y aller souvent ou juste une fois pour voir ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2021)

Je suis dans la lune plusieurs fois dans la journée 

Vous retournez vous quand vous croisez une belle fille ?


----------



## Dead head (29 Septembre 2021)

Je me retourne uniquement quand je croise un beau garçon.

Vous sentez-vous vieux ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2021)

Pas encore , mais moins jeune qu'avant 

Quelle sont les signes de la vieillesse ?


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2021)

Quels signes de vieillesse ? Les questions idiotes que l'on pose...

Connaissez-vous le moyen d'empêcher l'apparition de ces signes ?


----------



## Dead head (30 Septembre 2021)

Bien sûr : ne pas vieillir.

Ça va ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2021)

Oui , parfait , je me lève

et vous ?


----------



## loustic (15 Mars 2022)

Loustic se couche enfin !
Il est debout depuis plus de cinq mois... dans ses rêves !
Combien de temps êtes-vous resté debout sans savoir pourquoi ?


----------



## Dead head (16 Mars 2022)

Au moins une heure, en me demandant pourquoi je m'étais réveillé.

Certains lisent, d'autres pas. Mais qui relit ?


----------



## loustic (16 Mars 2022)

Certainement pas ceux qui inondent les réseaux sociaux...

Préférez-vous le livre papier ou le livre numérique ?


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Mars 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Certainement pas ceux qui inondent les réseaux sociaux...
> 
> Préférez-vous le livre papier ou le livre numérique ?




Je préfère le livre papier.
Plus beau, plus agréable au toucher, plus symbolique, emblématique de ce qu'est un livre.
Mais mieux vaut un livre numérique que ne rien lire du tout.
Le contenu reste malgré tout plus important que le contenant, si attaché qu'on puisse être à l'un comme à l'autre.




Connaissez-vous un meilleur éloge de la lecture que "La Planète des singes", livre de Pierre Boulle?


----------



## loustic (24 Mars 2022)

L'éloge de la lecture est indissociable de celui de l'écriture. Les deux éloges figurent dans les forums de Macgé (parfois ressentis comme des singeries).

Est-ce que vous vous relisez avant de poster ?


----------



## Dead head (24 Mars 2022)

loustic a dit:


> L'éloge de la lecture est indissociable de celui de l'écriture. Les deux éloges figurent dans les forums de Macgé (parfois ressentis comme des singeries).
> 
> Est-ce que vous vous relisez avant de poster ?


Toujours.

Est-ce que vous postez avant d'écrire ?


----------



## loustic (25 Mars 2022)

Loustic a essayé pour voir et il s'est fait remballer !
Le forum macgéen fonctionne correctement. 

Lisez-vous jusqu'au bout les (très) longs posts dans le forum _Expression_ ?


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Loustic a essayé pour voir et il s'est fait remballer !
> Le forum macgéen fonctionne correctement.
> 
> Lisez-vous jusqu'au bout les (très) longs posts dans le forum _Expression_ ?




Je lis un post entièrement ou pas du tout.




Allez-vous voter à la prochaine élection présidentielle ?


----------



## Dead head (25 Mars 2022)

Ça, c'est la question qui me tue, car je n'ai pas encore la réponse définitive.

Croyez-vous encore au "monde d'après" ?


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2022)

Dead head a dit:


> Ça, c'est la question qui me tue, car je n'ai pas encore la réponse définitive.
> 
> Croyez-vous encore au "monde d'après" ?




Il y a la COVID-19.
Il y a la guerre en Ukraine.

Des choses vont changer et de ce point de vue, je crois qu'il y aura un monde d'après.
Quant à dire si ce sera pire ou mieux qu'avant... Aucune idée.




Croyez-vous en vous-même ?


----------



## loustic (30 Mars 2022)

Pas toujours, sinon je ne consulterais pas Macgé...

Aimez-vous Macgé ?


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Mars 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Pas toujours, sinon je ne consulterais pas Macgé...
> 
> Aimez-vous Macgé ?




Oui ! 




Aimez-vous la vie ?


----------



## touba (30 Mars 2022)

Plus que la mort même si la vie est belle parce qu'il y a la mort au bout.

Vous préféreriez qu'on chante ou qu'on pleure à votre enterrement ?


----------



## loustic (30 Mars 2022)

C'est sûr on chantera en pleurant.

Retenez-vous facilement les paroles de vos chansons préférées ?


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Mars 2022)

loustic a dit:


> C'est sûr on chantera en pleurant.
> 
> Retenez-vous facilement les paroles de vos chansons préférées ?



Jamais tant que je le voudrais, mais j'ai plutôt une bonne mémoire d'une manière générale.




Prenez-vous plus de plaisir à écrire qu'à lire ? Ou l'inverse ? Ou est-ce à peu près équivalent ?


----------



## touba (30 Mars 2022)

En règle générale je préfère écrire des conneries plutôt que lire celles des autres. J'arrive parfois à me faire rire !

Sur une île déserte vous préféreriez être seul ou avec votre pire ennemi ?


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> En règle générale je préfère écrire des conneries plutôt que lire celles des autres. J'arrive parfois à me faire rire !
> 
> Sur une île déserte vous préféreriez être seul ou avec votre pire ennemi ?




Seul, sans hésiter !!!... 




Rêvez-vous souvent de vivre à l'écart du monde, sur une île déserte ou autre ?...


----------



## Dead head (31 Mars 2022)

Vivre, non. Me retirer un moment, oui.

Rêvez-vous parfois de vivre sans tous ces outils modernes qui nous connectent, téléphone, ordi, internet, etc. ?


----------



## loustic (31 Mars 2022)

Oui, vivre en ermite, sans aucun outil... avec seulement la cueillette pour s'alimenter.
Heureusement il y a ce maudit forum pour nous remettre les pieds sur terre !

Un de vos rêves s'est-il déjà réalisé ?


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Mars 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Oui, vivre en ermite, sans aucun outil... avec seulement la cueillette pour s'alimenter.
> Heureusement il y a ce maudit forum pour nous remettre les pieds sur terre !
> 
> Un de vos rêves s'est-il déjà réalisé ?



Au sens littéral, l'un de mes très modestes rêves enfantins s'est avéré quasiment prémonitoire : une agréable réunion familiale s'est déroulée ainsi que je l'avais anticipé quelques jours auparavant, dans un rêve...
Dans une acception plus large, aucun de mes rêves d'enfant ou d'adulte ne s'est jamais réalisé.
Ou quelques-un des plus modestes, à la limite... Et encore... 
J'ai plus ou moins appris à l'accepter, je crois...




Aimez-vous assister à un mariage ?


----------



## loustic (8 Avril 2022)

Oui, c'est l'occasion de faire de nouvelles connaissances.

Comment répondez-vous à une question idiote ?


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Avril 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Oui, c'est l'occasion de faire de nouvelles connaissances.
> 
> Comment répondez-vous à une question idiote ?




Par davantage d'idiotie encore, en jouant si possible la carte de la dérision et de l'humour, sauf contexte spécifique qui m'en empêcherait.




Redoutez-vous ce que pourrait être le résultat de deuxième tour de cette élection présidentielle française à venir ?


----------



## loustic (9 Avril 2022)

Pas du tout. Une dictature ou une autre...

Comptabilisez-vous le volume de gaz carbonique que vous rejetez dans l'air en respirant ?


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Avril 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Pas du tout. Une dictature ou une autre...
> 
> Comptabilisez-vous le volume de gaz carbonique que vous rejetez dans l'air en respirant ?




Non ! 
Mais merci d'avoir suggéré l'idée... 




Vous intéressez-vous à la politique ?


----------



## Dead head (9 Avril 2022)

La politique ? Si cela signifie les orientations de la vie en société, oui. Si l'on parle des partis politiques tels qu'ils sont devenus, non.

Irez-vous voter demain, pour le premier tour de la présidentielle ?


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Avril 2022)

Dead head a dit:


> La politique ? Si cela signifie les orientations de la vie en société, oui. Si l'on parle des partis politiques tels qu'ils sont devenus, non.
> 
> Irez-vous voter demain, pour le premier tour de la présidentielle ?



Je vote à tous les tours de toutes les élections.
Parfois pour soutenir un parti que j'aime.
Parfois pour battre un parti que je n'aime pas, ou même que je déteste.



Que pense-vous de cette fameuse "période de réserve"?

(Personnellent, dès la fin des années 1980, pour avoir les résultats des derniers sondages pendant la période de réserve, je téléphonais à la tribune de Genève et j'obtenais absolument tout ce que je voulais !!!... 
Aujourd'hui, tous les médias du monde (libre) ont le droit de parler le plus librement du monde de la politique française, par exemple sur le net... Sauf les médias français !!!.... )

 Comme je disais, que pensez- vous de cette période de réserve ?...


----------



## loustic (11 Avril 2022)

Faire une grosse réserve de gaz et de pétrole en cette période c'est une bonne idée.

Pourquoi l'élection n'a pas continué ce lundi ?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Avril 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Faire une grosse réserve de gaz et de pétrole en cette période c'est une bonne idée.
> 
> Pourquoi l'élection n'a pas continué ce lundi ?




Dans un sens, elle continue jusqu'au soir du deuxième tour ! 
Voire jusqu'aux Législatives, qui pour certains parlent même d'une "élection à quatre tours"... 




Quel est votre plus grand plaisir dans la vie ?... 
(Ou disons au moins l'un des plus grands.)


----------



## Dead head (12 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Quel est votre plus grand plaisir dans la vie ?...
> (Ou disons au moins l'un des plus grands.)


Me passionner depuis toujours pour la vie.

Le Pen, Macron ou abstention ? (Human Fly étant dispensé de répondre puisqu'on connaît déjà sa réponse).


----------



## loustic (12 Avril 2022)

Le-Ma-Abs.

Votre vie a-t-elle changé depuis dimanche ?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Avril 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Le-Ma-Abs.
> 
> Votre vie a-t-elle changé depuis dimanche ?




Oui.
Déception, mais aussi soulagement.

Et je me demande comment militer entre les deux tours...
Je n'ai pas trop la santé pour le faire physiquement (marchés, porte à porte, etc...). Et mon agenda médical est plus que chargé ce mois-ci...

En gros, il ne reste plus que le net...
Peut-être des forums... Ou des salons de discussion... Ou des blogs...
Ou les réseaux sociaux, que je connais mal et que j'utilise peu.
Mais je crois que je vais devoir m'y mettre. Twitter, sans doute...
J'ai une candidate à faire perdre, et je suis motivé !!!... 




Vous sentez-vous libre en ce moment, d'une manière générale ?


----------



## loustic (13 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Vous sentez-vous libre en ce moment, d'une manière générale ?


Non, pas libre d'une manière générale. La liberté est entravée dans trop de cas particuliers.
Par exemple, il n'y a pas de piste pour monter et descendre les escaliers en trottinette...

Êtes-vous amateur de trottinette ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Avril 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Non, pas libre d'une manière générale. La liberté est entravée dans trop de cas particuliers.
> Par exemple, il n'y a pas de piste pour monter et descendre les escaliers en trottinette...
> 
> Êtes-vous amateur de trottinette ?




Non, mais je ne suis pas heurté par des gens qui le sont...
Du moins tant que je ne suis pas moi-même physiquement heurté par une trottinette sur un trottoir...




Quand la réalité vous déçoit ou ne vous suffit plus, quels sont vos moyens privilégiés pour vous évader ?... Lecture ?... Écriture ?... Cinéma ?... Ou autre ?...


----------



## loustic (14 Avril 2022)

Prendre le taureau par les cornes.

Avez-vous de l'estime pour Cernunos dieu des Gaulois ?


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Avril 2022)

Dead head a dit:


> La politique ? Si cela signifie les orientations de la vie en société, oui. Si l'on parle des partis politiques tels qu'ils sont devenus, non.


Donc, voilà une réponse plausible :


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Quand la réalité vous déçoit ou ne vous suffit plus, quels sont vos moyens privilégiés pour vous évader ?... Lecture ?... Écriture ?... Cinéma ?... Ou autre ?...


Oui tu oublies le plus important, music please, andiamo


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Avril 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Prendre le taureau par les cornes.
> 
> Avez-vous de l'estime pour Cernunos dieu des Gaulois ?




Dire que j'ai de l'estime pour Cernunnos serait exagéré.
Disons que son animalité, assez manifestement chtonienne, risque toujours de flatter les instincts les plus bas des humains qui s'identifieraient trop bien à lui...
Avoir de l'estime est certes un peu différent d'une identification qui manquerait de distance.
On peut apprécier chez lui sa proximité avec la nature, la part sexuelle de sa symbolique, ou encore lui vouer une certaine estime si l'on possèdes des origines celtes comme votre humble serviteur.
De ce point de vue, Cernunnos constitue effectivement une figure importante d'une certaine mythologie,  notamment gauloise.

Dans un registre non pas exactement voisin, mais éventuellement comparable, ma préférence va à une autre figure mythologique, asiatique celle-ci.
Celle du dragon volant évoluant dans les nuages, et tentant d'enserrer entre ses griffes une grosse perle.
Outre le fait que le dragon soit perçu en Asie comme une créature mythologique essentiellement positive, sa nature de dragon et donc de reptile le rattache au monde chtonien, mais le fait qu'il vole lui assure aussi une appartenance au monde céleste. Donc le monde de l'esprit, voire des divinités.
J'aime aussi la tension permanente de ses griffes vers cette grosse perle. Il ne l'atteint jamais mais ne cesse jamais d'essayer. La perle, ronde, et constituant un cercle, représente la perfection.
J'y vois la force d'un mouvement visant un progrès constant, qui, même s'il n'aboutit pas, ne cède jamais à la résignation.

Ce dragon volant poursuivant sa perle dans les nuages me parle davantage que Cernunnos. 




Vous êtes-vous à un moment de votre vie intéressé aux symboles (mythologiques, religieux, ou autres)?


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Vous êtes-vous à un moment de votre vie intéressé aux symboles (mythologiques, religieux, ou autres)?


Oui les chiffres et leur signification.

Pourquoi le sphinx a-t'il le nez cassé ? (non c'est pas la faute à Obélix).


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Avril 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Oui les chiffres et leur signification.
> 
> Pourquoi le sphinx a-t'il le nez cassé ? (non c'est pas la faute à Obélix).




(PS: Je me suis aussi intéressé aux chiffres et à leur signification symbolique. )

Pour le sphinx, je viens d'apprendre grâce à toi qu'*un sultan aurait commis cet acte de vandalisme pour des raisons "religieuses" et que son forfait ne lui aurait pas réussi.... *

Fake news!!!... C'est Obélix le vrai coupable, c'est évident !!!... 





Lisez-vous des bandes dessinées, et si oui, éventuellement (mais pas obligatoirement ! ) lesquelles ?...


----------



## touba (15 Avril 2022)

Je me régale toujours avec les Blueberry de Jean Giraud... Chaque planche, chaque case fourmille de détails... Je ne m'en lasse pas.







Tintin était il raciste ?


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Tintin était il raciste ?




Ah, bonne question... 

(Je ne les ai pas relus depuis plus de 20 ans, je vais te répondre de mémoire) 


Tintin suivait de près les évolutions de son auteur, Hergé. 

Lequel fut un soutien de l'extrême droite belge. 
Au tour début des aventures de Tintin, Hergé était sous l'influence d'un religieux, un abbé dont j'ai oublié le nom. 
Outre l'atypique "Tintin au Pays des Soviets" , Hergé sort un album clairement raciste, "Tintin au Congo". 
Sans citer ici tous les albums (il y en a trop pour un petit post ici), je dirais que les albums évoluent avec leur auteur. 
"Tintin et les Picaros" n'est plus raciste, peut-être même plus de droite, avec, même, comme le début d'une sorte de conscience révolutionnaire... 
Entre les premiers albums et le dernier album, les perceptions de Hergé quant au racisme évoluent... 
En gros, les albums sont vraiment de moins en moins racistes. 
L'énorme problème de cette évolution entre les premières albums et l'e dernier, c'est que le racisme d'Hergé sélectif. 
Le racisme envers les Noirs et les Arabes revient souvent, Hergé est aussi raciste avec les Indiens. Mais beaucoup plus avec les Amérindiens qu'avec les Indiens d'Inde. 
Dans le Lotus Bleu, Hergé développe un sentiment anti-raciste et même de fraternité avec les Chinois, mais du fait de l'actualité politique de l'époque, les Japonais sont les méchants et Hergé les dépeint de façon raciste. 
En revanche, il prend très clairement la défense des Gitans dans Les Bijoux de la Castafiore. 

Donc, c'est compliqué, c'est sélectif, c'est évolutif... 

J'adore les albums de Tintin pour plein de raisons.
Mais les fondements idéologiques de ces albums sont parfois dangereux, en particulier concernant le racisme.

C'est donc parfait artistiquement et pour l'aventure, l'évasion.
Mais pour certains albums au moins, les avertissements présents dans les éditions récentes sont salutaires.
Pour tous les autre, le recul et l'esprit critique me semblent vivement recommandés.

Après, il faut resituer Tintin dans son contexte historique.
Celui du 20ème siècle.

Et comme les aventures de Tintin commencent en 1929, elles naissent à l'époque des empires coloniaux. L'époque à laquelle le racisme était majoritaire chez les blancs, surtout les ressortissants de pays colonialistes comme la Belgique l'a été, dans une certaine mesure, même si ce ne se compare pas avec d'autres puissances coloniales de l'époque, comme la France, le Royaume uni, l'Espagne, et à la limite le Portugal (entre autres).


Donc, oui, en regardant Tintin avec les yeux d'aujourd'hui, il a très clairement été raciste.
Mais pas avec tout le monde, pas tout le temps...
Et à la fin plus du tout.

Du coup, l'évolution d'Hergé me semble avoir été intéressante, et peut-être même porteuse d'espoir.

Pour le racisme comme pour d'autres domaines où la bêtise règne sans partage, une évolution, même lente et non linéaire, est possible vers de plus en plus d'intelligence...
Dans certains cas au moins. 




Que pensez-vous de l'hypnose ?


----------



## Tekidos (5 Mai 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> .8<--8<--8<--
> Que pensez-vous de l'hypnose ?


Cela peut-être une bonne alternative aux produits chimiques pour certaines anesthésies mais je ne sais pas si ça marcherait avec mon banquier  

 Votre point de vue concernant l'espace et le mouvement : avez-vous une position relativiste ou absolutiste ?


----------



## loustic (5 Mai 2022)

Tekidos a dit:


> Cela peut-être une bonne alternative aux produits chimiques pour certaines anesthésies mais je ne sais pas si ça marcherait avec mon banquier
> 
> Votre point de vue concernant l'espace et le mouvement : avez-vous une position relativiste ou absolutiste ?


Position relativement absolutiste : sans espace pas de mouvement possible et vice versa.

Avez-vous une solution pour faire tourner les éoliennes en l'absence de vent ?

(Human-Fly : ... Hergé sort un album clairement raciste, "Tintin au Congo". Loustic avoue qu'il aimerait vivre comme n'importe lequel des 13 Africains de la dernière page de l'album.)


----------



## touba (10 Mai 2022)

Alimenter une éolienne avec l'énergie d'une autre éolienne pour créer un vent artificiel qui ferait tourner l'éolienne qui produit l'énergie pour faire tourner l'éolienne qui crée le vent pour la faire tourner. Je ne comprends même pas comment personne n'y a pensé avant, c'est tellement simple comme procédé.

*Savez vous pourquoi les hélices d'une éolienne sont positionnées verticalement et pas horizontalement ?*


----------



## loustic (10 Mai 2022)

Par crainte que l'éolienne se transforme en hélicoptère et emporte un morceau de la France à perpette... 

Avez-vous essayé le vélo-éolienne ?


----------



## Tekidos (12 Mai 2022)

Non je n'ai pas essayé ; je suppose que c'est comme la ponctualité des trains,  un coup y'a du vent, un coup y'en a pas !

Pourquoi est-ce que coller son oreille sur un rail ça renseigne mieux qu'un horaire de gare sur l'arrivée du train ? (même si c'est moins safe :-D )


----------



## loustic (12 Mai 2022)

Parce qu'on s'y retrouve très facilement, à la seule condition de ne pas être sourdingue.

À votre avis les habitants d'un village, en tournant leurs bras à toute vitesse, pourraient-ils faire assez de vent pour maintenir les éoliennes en rotation ?
(Les habitants des villes ? N'y pensons pas)


----------



## touba (13 Mai 2022)

Je miserai plus sur une surconsommation de fayot des habitants, cela pourrait créer des gaz assez puissants pour faire tourner des petites éoliennes. Mais il y aurait le problème d'odeur.

Ne pourrait on pas se passer d'électricité plutôt ?


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Mai 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Parce qu'on s'y retrouve très facilement, à la seule condition de ne pas être sourdingue.
> 
> À votre avis les habitants d'un village, en tournant leurs bras à toute vitesse, pourraient-ils faire assez de vent pour maintenir les éoliennes en rotation ?
> (Les habitants des villes ? N'y pensons pas)




Si j'habitais un vrai village, je pourrais tenter ma chance... 
Pour brasser du vent, il paraît que je me défends...  




touba a dit:


> Je miserai plus sur une surconsommation de fayot des habitants, cela pourrait créer des gaz assez puissants pour faire tourner des petites éoliennes. Mais il y aurait le problème d'odeur.
> 
> Ne pourrait on pas se passer d'électricité plutôt ?




Que ferions-nous sans la fée électricité ?... 
Après, il y a des pays, voire des régions du monde où ce serait peut-être (presque) envisageable... 
Mais la vie nocturne des grandes villes sans électricité (pour ne prendre que cet exemple qui n'est d'ailleurs sans doute pas le meilleur), je ne sens pas le truc... 
Ou alors il faudrait remplacer l'électricité par une autre énergie équivalente ou presque... 
Je n'y crois pas. 
Je préfère encore souffler sur une éolienne ou agiter mes bras devant plutôt que de me passer d'électricité. 

Et pédaler pour alimenter un générateur électrique me semble une idée intéressante : entretenir sa santé en produisant de l'électricité, l'idée est séduisante ! 



L'écologie fait-elle partie de vos priorités ? (Politiquement, ou dans votre quotidien, ou les deux, ou autre...)

[Edit]

Merci touba! 
Mon délai d'édition n'avait pas expiré... 
J'ai pu éditer ! 

Ouf !  

Je ne serais pas éliminé à vie !!!... 

[/Edit]


----------



## touba (14 Mai 2022)

T'as oublié la question, t'es éliminé à vie !


----------



## loustic (14 Mai 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> L'écologie fait-elle partie de vos priorités ? (Politiquement, ou dans votre quotidien, ou les deux, ou autre...)


Dans le code de la route la priorité c'est la droite, pas question d'écologie...

L'école au logis vous paraît-elle un bon moyen d'instruction des enfants ?


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Mai 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Dans le code de la route la priorité c'est la droite.
> 
> L'école au logis vous paraît-elle un bon moyen d'instruction des enfants ?



Vaste question...

Bien entendu, tout dépend de la situation de l'élève, sa santé, sa situation de maladie ou de handicap dans certains cas, et du niveau de savoir des parents, de leurs qualité de pédagogues, etc...

Mais en gros, et pour ne pas te faire une réponse de Normand, je dirais que dans la grande majorité des cas, je le déconseillerais.
L'enseignement, c'est clairement un métier.

De façon un peu caricaturale, je dirais qu'il appartient aux parents d'éduquer et aux enseignants d'instruire.





Êtes-vous souvent adapte du proverbe selon lequel " À quelque chose malheur est bon" ?


----------



## Tekidos (14 Mai 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Êtes-vous souvent adapte du proverbe selon lequel " À quelque chose malheur est bon" ?


Moi je suis plutôt souvent INadapté quelque soit le pro du verbe, mais bon, à quelque chose malheur est bon, comme on dit.

"Vous pouvez répéter la questioooonn euhh ?"


----------



## loustic (15 Mai 2022)

Inlassablement, depuis 1600 environ, la question est répétée... donc une fois de plus est inutile.

Préfèreriez-vous adopter un chat ou un proverbe ?


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Mai 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Inlassablement, depuis 1600 environ, la question est répétée... donc une fois de plus est inutile.
> 
> Préfèreriez-vous adopter un chat ou un proverbe ?




Comme je n'ai plus la possibilité d'avoir à ma charge des animaux (pour des raisons liées à ma santé), je me contenterai d'adopter quelques proverbes, parmi les rares proverbes dont la pertinence me semble évidente.




Vous intéressez-vous aux légendes ?


----------



## Dead head (16 Mai 2022)

Pas du tout. Seule la mienne m'intéresse.

Avez-vous laissé tomber le masque ?


----------



## Tekidos (16 Mai 2022)

Dead head a dit:


> ... Avez-vous laissé tomber le masque ?


Non je l'ai déposé dans le container réservé à son usage 

Le proverbe "À bon chat, bon rat" peut-il nuire à la santé de Human-Fly ?


----------



## loustic (16 Mai 2022)

Avec ou sans proverbe, un crachat cracra peut nuire à la santé de tous.
(tous signifie : tous, toutes, grandes, grands, petites, petits, blondes, blonds, etc) 

Avez-vous envie d'ada(o)pter un rat afin qu'il devienne bon ?


----------



## touba (25 Mai 2022)

Un rat n'est il pas déjà bon ? Il a mauvaise réputation c'est tout.

*Ne seriez vous pas heureux, seul, sur une île déserte ?*


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mai 2022)

touba a dit:


> Un rat n'est il pas déjà bon ? Il a mauvaise réputation c'est tout.
> 
> *Ne seriez vous pas heureux, seul, sur une île déserte ?*




Ce serait pour moi un pur fantasme.
Pour moi, ce serait impossible.
Mals dans un sens, l'idée est belle et peut faire rêver...
Mals quitte à poursuivre dans le rêve pur, je préférerais qu'il y ait aussi une très jolie fille, sur cette île déserte. 




Avez-vous déjà été contraint de changer de vie ?


----------



## loustic (2 Juin 2022)

Non. La transpiration a contraint loustic à changer de chemise.

Vous est-il arrivé de changer d'opinion ?


----------



## Tekidos (2 Juin 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Vous est-il arrivé de changer d'opinion ?


Oui, en bicyclette à l'approche d'une déclivité ascendante

Avez-vous déjà possédé un Opinel ?


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juin 2022)

Tekidos a dit:


> Oui, en bicyclette à l'approche d'une déclivité ascendante
> 
> Avez-vous déjà possédé un Opinel ?




Oui, plusieurs.
Il y a longtemps. 
J'aimais parfois m'en acheter, et mon père (mort en 1991) aimait parfois m'en offrir.




Avez-vous des regrets (assez importants) concernant votre adolescence ou les jeunes années de votre âge adulte ?


----------



## Dead head (3 Juin 2022)

Aucun regret, aucun remords, je n'en ai pas le temps.

Bon. Que vais-je faire, ce matin ? Du ménage ou de la gym ? Ou bien les deux ?


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juin 2022)

Dead head a dit:


> Aucun regret, aucun remords, je n'en ai pas le temps.
> 
> Bon. Que vais-je faire, ce matin ? Du ménage ou de la gym ? Ou bien les deux ?




Les deux ! 

 




Vous sentez-vous appartenir à la norme sociale dominante actuelle, ou vous en sentez-vous exclu(e) (Pour n'importe quelle raison)?


----------



## Dead head (3 Juin 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Vous sentez-vous appartenir à la norme sociale dominante actuelle, ou vous en sentez-vous exclu(e) (Pour n'importe quelle raison)?



Vaste question, Human-Fly  Pour ma part, j'ai un pied dans cette" norme sociale dominante" et un pied au dehors. J'ai longtemps été vraiment en dehors de cette "norme" (qui mériterait d'être explicitée), non pas parce que je m'en sentais exclu mais par choix de vie.

Si vous êtes concerné·e, irez-vous voter pour les prochaines élections législatives françaises ?


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juin 2022)

Dead head a dit:


> Vaste question, Human-Fly  Pour ma part, j'ai un pied dans cette" norme sociale dominante" et un pied au dehors. J'ai longtemps été vraiment en dehors de cette "norme" (qui mériterait d'être explicitée), non pas parce que je m'en sentais exclu mais par choix de vie.
> 
> Si vous êtes concerné·e, irez-vous voter pour les prochaines élections législatives françaises ?




J'irai voter parce que je vote toujours à toutes les élections. Et j'espère que je n'aurai jamais besoin de voter blanc ou nul. 
Ce sera une fois de plus un choix par défaut parce que l'offre politique actuelle ne me satisfait pas.
Je tâcherai de faire ce qui sera pour moi le choix du moindre mal...




Quel est le pays que vous aimeriez le plus visiter parmi ceux dans lesquels vous n'êtes encore jamais allé(e)?


----------



## loustic (3 Juin 2022)

Le pays imaginaire qui s'appellerait "Stade-de-France". 
Dans ce pays il n'y aurait pas de sportifs professionnels et il y serait interdit de hutler !

Votre imagination vous joue-t-elle des tours, parfois ?


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juin 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Le pays imaginaire qui s'appellerait "Stade-de-France".
> Dans ce pays il n'y aurait pas de sportifs professionnels et il y serait interdit de hutler !
> 
> Votre imagination vous joue-t-elle des tours, parfois ?




Oh oui, mon imagination est une vraie farceuse à l'humour particulier, et elle me joue bien des tours, en effet...
Mais si j'étais totalement ancré dans la réalité avec peu d'imagination, je ne sais pas si je m'en porterais mieux...




Les mondes imaginaires ou fictifs (inventés par vous-même ou par d'autres) vous sont-ils nécessaires au quotidien ?


----------



## Tekidos (5 Juin 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Les mondes imaginaires ou fictifs (inventés par vous-même ou par d'autres) vous sont-ils nécessaires au quotidien ?


Absolument ! Ils me permettent de m'échapper de l'insupportable réalité d'un monde de m..de.

Pourquoi y-a-t-il encore des gens qui croient les politiciens qui promettent de transformer les océans en limonade ?


----------



## touba (5 Juin 2022)

non rien...


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juin 2022)

Tekidos a dit:


> Pourquoi y-a-t-il encore des gens qui croient les politiciens qui promettent de transformer les océans en limonade ?


Parce qu'ils aiment l'eau sucrée gazéifiée plus que de raison.

Je n'ai plus de question parce que fondamentalement, je me fous de ce qui peut arriver.
Et vous ? Encore envie de vous réveiller demain ?


----------



## touba (5 Juin 2022)

J'ai mis le réveil on verra bien...
*Dieu prend t-il des vacances ?*


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juin 2022)

J'ai posé trois semaines en juillet.

Pilule bleu ou pilule rouge ?


----------



## touba (6 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'ai posé trois semaines en juillet.


Ah ben pendant que je te tiens tu pourrais pas d'ici Juillet arrêter les guerres et la faim dans le monde et faire en sorte que l'OM gagne la prochaine LDC ? Si t'as pas le temps de tout faire va à l'essentiel, l'OM.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Pilule bleu ou pilule rouge ?


En suppo t'as rien ?


----------



## loustic (6 Juin 2022)

Suppo du soir, espoir
Suppo du matin, chagrin.
Un suppo ça fait aller... chez la pharmacienne.

En prenant un suppo, quelle supposition faites-vous ?


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juin 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Suppo du soir, espoir
> Suppo du matin, chagrin.
> Un suppo ça fait aller... chez la pharmacienne.
> 
> En prenant un suppo, quelle supposition faites-vous ?




Si je dois prendre un suppo, j'espère qu'il ne s'agira pas d'un suppôt de Satan...
Encore que dans un tel endroit, il serait finalement à sa place...
Ce serait aussi l'endroit idoine pour une rumeur, qui trouverait là un vrai fondement... 




Que pensez-vous des rites et des rituels ?


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2022)

Les rites c'est comme les frites, ça refroidit !

Au cours de l'été faites-vous des conserves de soleil pour vous chauffer pendant l'hiver ?


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Juillet 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Les rites c'est comme les frites, ça refroidit !
> 
> Au cours de l'été faites-vous des conserves de soleil pour vous chauffer pendant l'hiver ?



Idée qui semble poétique, absurde, rigolote, décalée...

Mals je la prends sérieusement, au premier degré.
Cela semble être une excellente idée.
Avec une nouvelle technologie, à inventer, donc, il faudrait pouvoir capter de l'énergie solaire en été, puis la stocker et le réutiliser en hiver.
Idée qui me semble au moins intéressante pour de futures recherches scientifiques, assurément ! 



Pensez-vous parfois, ou souvent, que "c'était mieux avant" ?


----------



## Dead head (5 Juillet 2022)

Jamais.

Pensez-vous que "ce sera mieux à l'avenir" ?


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Juillet 2022)

Dead head a dit:


> Jamais.
> 
> Pensez-vous que "ce sera mieux à l'avenir" ?



Toujours ! 
Ou presque... 

Je ne suis pas passéiste et préfère regarder vers l'avenir que de cultiver je ne sais quelle nostalgie...
J'ai eu une certaine tendance à la nostalgie il y a longtemps et ça ne m'a mené nulle part.
J'ai assez vite laissé tomber.

 Depuis, sauf cas particuliers, je me dis que dans différents domaines, le meilleur reste à venir. 




D'une façon générale, votre préférence va-t-elle aux maisons, aux appartements, ou à d'autres types de logements ?


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juillet 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> le meilleur reste à venir





Human-Fly a dit:


> D'une façon générale, votre préférence va-t-elle aux maisons, aux appartements, ou à d'autres types de logements ?


En ce moment je me tâte pour un abris anti-atomique... 

Êtes-vous adeptes du bronzage intégral ?


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> En ce moment je me tâte pour un abris anti-atomique...
> 
> Êtes-vous adeptes du bronzage intégral ?




Je n'ai jamais été adepte d'aucun bronzage.

[Edit] 

Une petite anecdote, qui, peut-être, en amusera certains. 
Au début des année 1980, j'ai dragué avec succès une fille de mon âge, dans le Morbihan. Au bord de la mer. 
Mals m'a timidité ma empêché de faire la moindre chose... Pas même un bisou sur la bouche alors qu'elle aurait été d'accord pour davantage. 
Sur la plage, durant ces instants délicieux passés à nous regarder dans les yeux, elle portait un long peignoir orange à capuche. J'en portaits un dans le même style, bleu ciel. 
Elle ne supportait sans doute pas mieux que moi le soleil... 

 

[/Edit] 




Quel pays aimeriez le plus visiter, parmi ceux dans lesquels vous n'êtes jamais allé ?


----------



## Tekidos (6 Juillet 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Quel pays aimeriez le plus visiter, parmi ceux dans lesquels vous n'êtes jamais allé ?


Le Canada français pour l'accent et les expressions

Peut-on prendre l'air quand on manque de bol ?


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juillet 2022)

Tekidos a dit:


> Le Canada français pour l'accent et les expressions
> 
> Peut-on prendre l'air quand on manque de bol ?



(Peut-être nous sommes-nous déjà croisés... Mais je ne te reconnais pas envore pour l'instant... )


L'air ne se consommant pas uniquement par bols, on peut prendre l'air en manquant de bol. 
Bien que manquer de bol expose à bien des déconvenues dans bien des domaines.... 




En été, savourez-vous mieux les journées ?... Ou plutôt les soirées (voire les nuits)?....


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2022)

Bébé, en été j'ai tété goulûment. 
Aujourd'hui loustic tapote mollement son vieux clavier.

Utilisez-vous un clavier adapté aux fortes chaleurs ?


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Bébé, en été j'ai tété goulûment.
> Aujourd'hui loustic tapote mollement son vieux clavier.
> 
> Utilisez-vous un clavier adapté aux fortes chaleurs ?




Hélas non...




Si ça  continue à ce rythme, quels sont les objets ou les animaux qui ne seront pas (ou peu) affectés par les fortes chaleurs et autres phénomènes climatiques extrêmes dans 10 ans ?


----------



## loustic (23 Juillet 2022)

Parmi les objets il y aura sûrement les climatiseurs.
Parmi les animaux : les fabricants et les marchands de glaces.

Croyez-vous que, comme tout animal, l'homme peut vivre sans thermomètre ?


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2022)

Pas facile...
L'humain est un animal compliqué et exigeant.
Les météorologues auront du mal à revenir aux grenouilles...
Quant aux grenouilles à usage médical, je l'imagine plus difficilement encore si toutefois c'est possible...




Quand toutes les forêts auront brûlé, notre environnement et nos paysages seront-ils toujours aussi agréables ?


----------



## Dead head (23 Juillet 2022)

Il n'y a pas que l'environnement et les paysages qui seront désagréables, car c'est la vie et la planète qui seront blessées.

D'ailleurs, faut-il continuer à faire des mômes, vu l'avenir qui leur est réservé, bien plus difficile que le nôtre ?


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2022)

Dead head a dit:


> Il n'y a pas que l'environnement et les paysages qui seront désagréables, car c'est la vie et la planète qui seront blessées.
> 
> D'ailleurs, faut-il continuer à faire des mômes, vu l'avenir qui leur est réservé, bien plus difficile que le nôtre ?




Oui, parce que pour eux, préserver la vie et la planète sera une évidence.




L'écriture (sous n'importe quelle forme) est-elle pour vous un plaisir ?


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2022)

L'écriture dans ce forum est (plus ou moins) un plaisir.
Autrefois chacun pouvait trouver du plaisir à écrire à l'encre sympathique.
Certains trouvaient du plaisir à s'acharner à décrypter vainement l'écriture cunéiforme.
Aujourd'hui, sous l'influence des réseaux sociaux, l'écriture est devenue cucu-uniforme, sans plaisir pour le lecteur.

L' écriture manuelle est en train de disparaître. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2022)

loustic a dit:


> L'écriture dans ce forum est (plus ou moins) un plaisir.
> Autrefois chacun pouvait trouver du plaisir à écrire à l'encre sympathique.
> Certains trouvaient du plaisir à s'acharner à décrypter vainement l'écriture cunéiforme.
> Aujourd'hui, sous l'influence des réseaux sociaux, l'écriture est devenue cucu-uniforme, sans plaisir pour le lecteur.
> ...




Je suis d'accord. 
Pour moi et sans doute bien d'autres, l'écriture manuelle est effectivement en train de disparaître. 
Comme beaucoup d'autres, j'ai complètement perdu l'habitude des lettres manuscrites ou des cartes postales physiques. 
C'est tout juste si je sais encore rédiger un chèque les rares fois où ça m'est demandé...

Dire que lorsque j'écrivais des poèmes, un journal intime, un brouillon de roman (pour mon seul plaisir), il marrivait de m'extasier devant l'encre liquide, noire et scintillante, mystérieuse comme l'océan sur lequel  seules quelques étoiles auraient daigné se refléter...  (Ou un truc dans ce style, je cite de mémoire un petit texte que j'avais pris grand plaisir à écrire avec un bon stylo à plume, qui glissait sur un papier épais en y laissant sa traînée d'encre épaisse et pourtant bien liquide...
Il y a plus de 35 ans. )
Il m'est même arrivé d'utiliser du papier buvard fixé sur un beau buvard en bois pour éponger un peu l'encre quand elle était trop abondante...
Ce plaisir est en train de disparaître. 

Les réseaux sociaux, je n'en suis ni fan ni adepte. 
Mais je reconnais toutefois que tous les comptes ne s'y valent pas. 




Pouvons-nous écrire aussi bien avec un ordinateur qu'avec un stylo à plume, ou l'écriture ne perd-elle pas une partie de sa magie en changeant de support?....


----------



## Tekidos (6 Août 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pouvons-nous écrire aussi bien avec un ordinateur qu'avec un stylo à plume, ou l'écriture ne perd-elle pas une partie de sa magie en changeant de support?....


Question éminemment fondamentale puisque l'écriture est une activité permettant de donner vie à nos idées, réflexions, pensées, bref de finaliser la matérialisation d'un inexistant préalable (je ne suis pas certain de _la correctitude _ de cette interprétation de la chose, mais bon !)
Je ne tiens pas compte de la limitation proposée — l'écriture au stylo à plume —  car la question va au-delà, à mon sens, de la simple "magie" que l'on pourrait percevoir dans l'effet que nous procure le plaisir de coucher des mots sur un support à l'aide d'outils appropriés.
Avant de développer un peu mon opinion sur le sujet, je réponds tout de suite à la question, *ma conviction est que non, nous ne pouvons pas et oui l'écriture perd de sa magie !*  Bien que la question soit en fait mal définie.

Qu'est-ce qu'écrire bien ? Est-ce une question esthétique (visuelle), qualitative (signification, intelligibilité du contenu), ludique (plaisir qu'apporte le geste d'écrire) ?

@Human-Fly, met la barre haute avec cette question.
Il y a tellement à dire à ce sujet.

Déjà la grande différence entre un clavier et un stylographe ou crayon, etc, est que le clavier n'offre aucune latitude de mouvement ; il suffit d'appuyer sur la touche représentant le caractère voulu. De plus la construction des mots se fait lettre à lettre. Processus mécanique, déshumanisant.

Différemment, l'écriture manuscrite, nécessite de "créer" chaque caractère par un mouvement de main et du poignet qui dessine la lettre désirée ; de plus, nombres de caractères s'attachent entre eux dans un mouvement continu et fluide permettant l'apparition des mots sur le support comme une vague sur un plan d'eau ; support dont la matière peut apporter un plaisir supplémentaire en accompagnant la genèse des phrases du son provoqué par le mouvement de la plume ou de la mine sur le support ; rien à voir avec les cliquetis d'un clavier mécanique ou du son mat (pas désagréable cela dit) des doigts sur le clavier virtuel d'une tablette (ce que j'utilise).
L'impression que j'ai lorsque j'utilise une machine (à écrire, ordinateur, tablette) est une impression de discontinuité entre ma pensée et sa matérialisation lors de "l'écriture" ; ainsi je pense à ce texte que j'écris et me vois tapant sur les touche de l'iPad (tout en dictant le texte à haute voix, dictant même parfois la ponctuation {point} .
Lorsque j'écris sur du papier — après avoir longuement  réfléchi au type d'outils que je vais prendre : crayon à papier, stylo à bille... et quel type !, plume à calligraphie — j'ai plutôt l'impression que mes idées sont "continues", même lorsque je m'arrête d'écrire pour réfléchir à la suite du texte je n'ai pas cette sensation de discontinuité ressentie avec un clavier.

Enfin, je "souffre" d'une de graphorrhée (non névrotique, hein !), et j'ai donc des envies compulsives d'écrire, peut importe le sujet, mais généralement j'écris comme si je m'adressais dans une lettre à quelqu'un de mes connaissances ; je ne sais pas écrire de poèmes, de romans ; parfois mon esprit vagabonde — particulièrement lorsqu'il fait un beau soleil et qu'il fait chaud — et alors j'arrive à écrire un semblant de paragraphe romancé qui n'a de valeur que pour moi car j'ai bien conscience que c'est assez nul mais le plaisir et le bien-être que j'en retire n'existe que par le biais de l'écriture manuscrite.
Je signale en passant que gaucher "auto-contrarié", je m'efforçais à l'école (à partir du CM2) d'écrire sur mes cabiers de brouillons de la main droite pour réussir à échapper à cette population de gauchers considérés non soigneux parce que la plume faisait des tâches d'encre sur le cahier (droitiers essayez d'écrire avec un porte-plume, de droite à gauche... vous comprendrez le problème des éclaboussures). [Je n'ai jamais réussi à écrire de cette matière torturée consistant à enrouler le bras comme un escargot au-dessus du cahier pour simuler un mouvement de droitier ; en revanche je sais écrire de la main gauche en miroir  ]

J'ai essayé l'écriture manuscrite sur une tablette avec un stylet mais ça ne marche pas ; il me faut mes vrais crayons, stylos de multiples couleurs (j'adore ceux que l'on achète en grandes boites avec de multiples couleurs métallisées, fluo, etc).

ps : en relisant j'ai corrigé des mots que "j'avais sautés", ce qui ne m'arrive pratiquement jamais en "manuscrit" ; je passe sur les fautes plus nombreuses aussi.

+=+=+=+=+=+=++=+
_Pouvez-vous en dire plus a ce sujet (une manière de rester un peu sur ce sujet  ;-)_


----------



## Dead head (6 Août 2022)

Très intéressant post, Tekidos.

J'écris beaucoup, moi aussi, mais rien qui puisse présenter un intérêt quelconque pour autrui. Je tiens un journal intime depuis une cinquantaine d'années, qui doit approcher les 5 000 pages.

Mais contrairement à vous, je m'exprime avec plus de fluidité sur mon ordinateur que sur le papier. Le fait de pourvoir reformuler aisément ce que je viens d'écrire y est pour beaucoup. Car j'écris mais je suis aussi relecteur-correcteur.

Êtes-vous plus Tekidos ou Dead head sur ce sujet ?


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Août 2022)

Une chose est certaine, en vous lisant l'un et l'autre, mon envie de me remettre à écrire s'est trouvée encore renforcée, alors qu'elle était déjà vivace depuis quelques semaines...

Chronologiquement, j'ai clairement été d'abord Tekidos avant de devenir (par la force des choses) Dead Head.

Maintenant, si je prends un peu de recul par rapport à cette chronologie et l'invasion des écrans et claviers en tous genres à partir du début des années 2000 en particulier...
Je dirais que mon plaisir de pseudo plumitif (parce que jamais publié) penche clairement côté Tekidos.
Avec un bon stylo à plume bien gorgé d'une encre noire de jais, mon écriture glisse sur un papier idéalement lisse et épais au gré de mon humeur... 
Et la calligraphie peut d'ailleurs traduire des émotions, voire des sentiments,  se faire douce quand les pensées le sont ou se faire hachée quand l'esprit devient plus fougueux, plus pressé... Voire traduire une incertitude, une inquiétude, quand les traits des lettres se mettent eux-mêmes à trembler...
Autant de symptômes de la forme de l'écriture qui peuvent à leur tour influencer le sens même de ce qu'on écrit...
Et comment, par exemple, imaginer l'Écriture Automatique chère aux Surréalistes sans calligraphie ?...

Bref, c'est essentiellement la pression de l'époque qui m'a poussé à me tourner vers les claviers et les écrans. 
Avec cette écriture plus mécanique et par certains aspects déshumanisée, deux avantages pratiques incontestables se présentent. 
D'une part les gribouillis manuscrits et autres ratures sont avantageusement remplacés par des corrections propres. 
D'autre part l'archivage et la sauvegarde sont infiniment plus faciles en numérique. 


Donc, aujourd'hui, je suis clairement Dead Head, mais avec souvent des envies de renouer avec ma période Tekidos, ne serait-ce que pour renouer avec le versant sensuel du plaisir de l'écriture...




La vie peut-elle présenter un réel intérêt sans amour ?


----------



## Dead head (9 Août 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> La vie peut-elle présenter un réel intérêt sans amour ?



Aucun, pour moi. J'entends "amour" au sens large : sentiment amoureux, amitié, sexualité, amour de la vie… L'amour est la meilleure chose que j'ai rencontrée dans ma vie ; d'ailleurs, c'est l'amour qui m'a donné la vie. Mais en réalité, la question est, selon moi, un peu biaisée, puisque "vie" et "amour" sont les deux visages du même mystère.

Allons-nous longtemps continuer à être sérieux, ainsi ?


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Août 2022)

Dead head a dit:


> Allons-nous longtemps continuer à être sérieux, ainsi ?




Alterner le sérieux et son contraire fait partie des charmes de ce thread, si ce n'est de la vie en général. 
Je ne voudrais pas d'une vie qui rendrait le sérieux obligatoire.
Et la fête (ou le rire) obligatoire serait une autre forme de tyrannie. 



Qui vous fait le plus rire sur MacG?


----------



## loustic (9 Août 2022)

Celui qui écrit le plus sérieusement n'importe quoi... fait ricaner loustic !
Mais uniquement dans le forum Expression.

Aimez-vous écrire et recevoir des cartes postales ?


----------



## Dead head (9 Août 2022)

Oui !

Et vous ?


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Août 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Celui qui écrit le plus sérieusement n'importe quoi... fait ricaner loustic !
> Mais uniquement dans le forum Expression.



Normalement, ça devrait être moi, je pense ! 




Dead head a dit:


> Oui !
> 
> Et vous ?



Oui, j'ai largement perdu l'habitude de recevoir des cartes postales et plus encore d'en écrire, hélas...
Vous lire me donne envie de m'y remettre.




Pratiquez-vous une activité physique régulière ?


----------



## loustic (10 Août 2022)

Oui. Loustic se lève le matin et se couche le soir.
Pourvu que ça dure ! 

Pratiquez-vous une activité physique régulière comme charpentier, couvreur, menuisier, plombier... ?


----------



## Dead head (10 Août 2022)

Non, mes doigts maladroits ne me le permettent pas. Par contre, je tape régulièrement sur le clavier de mon ordinateur.

Avez-vous :
1. pas assez
2. trop
3. suffisamment
chaud, là où vous êtes ?


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Août 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Celui qui écrit le plus sérieusement n'importe quoi... fait ricaner loustic !
> Mais uniquement dans le forum Expression.
> 
> (...)



Bien entendu, tu ne me réponds pas.
Ne te donne pas la peine d'appeler @macomaniac à la rescousse pour couvrir tes arrières comme la dernière fois ; je viens de le faire.
Sauf que la dernière fois, j'avais commis une erreur.
Pas cette fois-ci.

Bien que cultivant ton personnage de pitre savant façon trouvère 2.0, tu aimes ricaner de ce que tu n'approuves pas, ainsi que de ce que tu ne comprends pas.
Car si intelligent que tu crois l'être, tu sembles ne pas comprendre que des gens sont differents de toi, tout simplement.

Tu préfères le confort rassurant de ta normalité étriquée.
Tu ne parviens même pas à me faire ricaner.
Et ta normalité,  je ne te l'envie pas. Pas si elle te prive de manière aussi manifeste d'ouvrir un peu ton esprit à d'autres manières de penser que la tienne.





Dead head a dit:


> Non, mes doigts maladroits ne me le permettent pas. Par contre, je tape régulièrement sur le clavier de mon ordinateur.
> 
> Avez-vous :
> 1. pas assez
> ...



L'étroitesse d'esprit et la lâcheté des gens comme loustic me donnent chaud. 




Quelle est votre boisson préférée quand il fait chaud ou très chaud ? (Ou l'une de vos boissons préférées)


----------



## loustic (10 Août 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Quelle est votre boisson préférée quand il fait chaud ou très chaud ? (Ou l'une de vos boissons préférées)


Une boisson chaude ou froide ? À ce sujet les avis sont partagés. Herboristes et naturopathes conseillent... Devinez ! 
Pour loustic c'est une infusion de menthe, pas trop chaude.

Dans le message précédent, loustic a pris une tisane insultante au goût amer. Loustic répondait aux questions avec une légère dérision en évitant les longues et froides tirades sérieuses de celui qui sait tout. 
Il se permet de rappeler ce qui caractérise _La salle de jeu _:
_Des quizz, des jeux de lettres, des jeux visuels et sonores, pour se détendre et s’amuser. Réservé aux membres confirmés._

Question : suivez-vous les conseils que l'on vous donne pour bien supporter la chaleur  ?


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Août 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Une boisson chaude ou froide ? À ce sujet les avis sont partagés. Herboristes et naturopathes conseillent... Devinez !
> Pour loustic c'est une infusion de menthe, pas trop chaude.
> 
> Dans le message précédent, loustic a pris une tisane insultante au goût amer. Loustic répondait aux questions avec une légère dérision en évitant les longues et froides tirades sérieuses de celui qui sait tout.
> ...




Je suis très loin de tout savoir ; ce qui explique le fait que je suive, dans la mesure du possible, les conseils qu'on me donne pour bien supporter la chaleur.




Quant à la "légère dérision", il se trouve que je l'ai trouvée un peu corsée à mon goût...



loustic a dit:


> Celui qui écrit le plus sérieusement n'importe quoi... fait ricaner loustic !
> Mais uniquement dans le forum Expression.
> 
> (...)



Si c'est de la "légère dérision", je peine à imaginer quel goût pourrait avoir la dérision en question dans sa version forte...

Mais en ce qui me concerne, l'affaire est close.
Je ne remettrai pas une pièce de plus dans le bastringue à partir de maintenant.




Quel est votre jeu préféré ?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2022)

Dead head a dit:


> Non, mes doigts maladroits ne me le permettent pas. Par contre, je tape régulièrement sur le clavier de mon ordinateur.
> 
> Avez-vous :
> 1. pas assez
> ...



(Exceptionnellement, je reprends à partir de la question de Dead Head, à laquelle je n'ai vraiment pas rendu justice la fois précédente).


2. Trop.


Ces vagues de chaleur sont trop intenses et trop répétées, comme le sont ces canicules. 
Que l'on aime la chaleur ou pas, ce n'est plus drôle pour personne.
Que l'on soit en ville, au bord de la mer, en montagne... Personne ne peut passer un été agréable dans ces conditions. 
Il est possible que cette chaleur, additionnée à d'autres facteurs de tension, puisse échauffer les corps tout aussi bien que les esprits...




Comment vous détendez-vous durant ces périodes de forte chaleur?


----------



## jmquidet (11 Août 2022)

> _Comment vous détendez-vous durant ces périodes de forte chaleur?_



Je dors...


----------



## Dead head (11 Août 2022)

Cher modo, le but du jeu est de répondre à la question précédente et d'en poser une pour la suite du jeu. Alors, je m'y colle : pouvez-vous poser une question ?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2022)

( Et si nous ne tenions aucun compte du post de jmquidet ?... )


----------



## Tekidos (11 Août 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> ( Et si nous ne tenions aucun compte du post de jmquidet ?... )


Il ne s'en rendrait pas compte pendant au moins trois jours puisqu'il dort pendant les fortes chaleurs 

Le fait que loustic parle de lui à la troisième personne, indique-t-il un lien de parenté avec le groupe des Fortauds de la race des Hobbits ainsi que Sméagol ?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2022)

Tekidos a dit:


> Il ne s'en rendrait pas compte pendant au moins trois jours puisqu'il dort pendant les fortes chaleurs
> 
> Le fait que loustic parle de lui à la troisième personne, indique-t-il un lien de parenté avec le groupe des Fortauds de la race des Hobbits ainsi que Sméagol ?



Cela ne m'étonnerait pas plus que ça ! 




Fréquentez-vous assidûment un autre forum que celui de MacG (ou plusieurs), ou est-ce le seul?


----------



## jmquidet (12 Août 2022)

Je me réveille...
Oui, je fréquente assidûment pas mal de forums de généalogie, et de modélisme ferroviaire (voir aussi pour cette dernière activité https://meriller-vapeur.fr/ entre autres…)
Et je vous excuse tous d’avoir perturbé ma sieste périgourdine 


Alors, ma question : aimez vous autant que moi (cad. beaucoup !) les Pensées de Pierre Dac ?


----------



## Tekidos (12 Août 2022)

Pas particulièrement, elles sont toutes équivalentes, d'ailleurs lui-même le dit : "Rien n'est plus semblable à l'identique que ce qui est pareil à la même chose" 

La bière sans alcool désaltère-t-elle autant que celle avec alcool ?


----------



## loustic (12 Août 2022)

Oui, parce qu' alle colle moins !
Ce serait intéressant d'avoir une réponse d'un qui est dedans...

Existe-t-il une agréable boisson à base de lait et d'alcool ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2022)

À ma connaissance, si l'on exclue les cocktails à faire soi-même ou à demander à un barman, la seule boisson fabriquée à l'échelle industrielle et associant alcool et crème fraîche est le *Baileys* (aka Baileys Irish Cream).
Reste à voir si la crème fraîche et le lait peuvent être considérés comme des produits similaires... 




Commandez-vous (dans lez bars, brasseries, restautants ou ailleurs) parfois des boissons sans alcool, mais inspirées de boissons alcoolisées,  comme le Virgin Mojito (cocktail sans alcool inspiré du Mojito) ou autres?...


----------



## jmquidet (14 Août 2022)

Oui, il m’arrive de commander du "Gimber", sorte de sirop à base de gingembre, citron et diverses épices, à boire additionné d’eau plate ou pétillante suivant les goûts. Délicieux si on aime cela !   




*Quel est le modèle du premier Macintosh que vous avez possédé dans votre longue vie d’Apple-maniac ?*


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2022)

jmquidet a dit:


> Oui, il m’arrive de commander du "Gimber", sorte de sirop à base de gingembre, citron et diverses épices, à boire additionné d’eau plate ou pétillante suivant les goûts. Délicieux si on aime cela !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Un iMac G4 20" de 2004 (l'un des derniers).
Il en restait un chez Darty, que je dois avoir obtenu pour un bon prix. Il me semble qu'il avait déjà disparu du catalogue Apple et de leur site officiel.
Je l'ai encore aujourd'hui, et il m'arrive même de le rallumer de temps en temps ! 
Je l'ai appelé Emmanuel.

(Moins d'un an après cet achat, je m'inscrivais sur MacG).




Combien de temps (approximativement) pensez-vous que vous pourriez tenir sans informatique, électronique,  et autres accès à Internet, équipement High Tech etc... Sans piquer une crise de nerf, passer par un état de manque, ou autre?...


----------



## jmquidet (14 Août 2022)

Je viens de subir une coupure de fibre de près de 3 semaines, par la grâce d’Orange qui a écrasé ma connexion pour raccorder ma voisine de palier, et a prétendu ensuite que j’avais surement résilié mon contrat
C’a été la galère avec ma pauvre connexion 4G via mon iPhone, alors je te dis pas si on est privé de tout ! je pète les plombs ou je me remets à lire ma collection complète de Jules Vernes !



Avez vous déjà lu le roman de Barjavel intitulé "Ravage" ? Et si oui, qu’en pensez vous, à la lumière des événements actuels ?


----------



## Tekidos (16 Août 2022)

Le cas Ravage est un tableau dépeignant la destruction d'une société dépendante de l'énergie électrique notamment... donc point de *lumière* pour éclairer les évènements 

Pourquoi répondre à une question ?


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Août 2022)

Tekidos a dit:


> Le cas Ravage est un tableau dépeignant la destruction d'une société dépendante de l'énergie électrique notamment... donc point de *lumière* pour éclairer les évènements
> 
> Pourquoi répondre à une question ?



Questionner une réponse serait peut-être un peu trop compliqué...




Pourquoi rester ici à jouer à ce jeu alors que nous serions si bien à nous promener dehors sous les orages ?...


----------



## Dead head (17 Août 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pourquoi rester ici à jouer à ce jeu alors que nous serions si bien à nous promener dehors sous les orages ?...


Parce que je n'aime pas danser sous la pluie.

Quelle est la météo, là où vous êtes, au moment où vous lisez ces lignes ?


----------



## jmquidet (20 Août 2022)

Dead head a dit:


> Quelle est la météo, là où vous êtes, au moment où vous lisez ces lignes ?


Je ne dispose pas de la météo ici. Par contre j’observe que le ciel est nuageux avec de belles éclaircies !


Pourquoi la mayonnaise ne prend-elle pas ?


----------



## loustic (20 Août 2022)

La mayonnaise ne prend pas le dessus.
On le voit bien au resto : les amateurs de burgers les aspergent d'une grande quantité de mayo et encore plus avec du ketchup qui est moins acide et plus sucré (_asperger_ n'a rien à voir avec des _asperges_).

Prenez-vous de la mayonnaise même quand la viande est bonne ?


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Août 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Prenez-vous de la mayonnaise même quand la viande est bonne ?


Non mais ça va pas bien  
Mets-tu de la saucisse ans la bouillabaisse ?


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Août 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Non mais ça va pas bien
> Mets-tu de la saucisse ans la bouillabaisse ?



Je crois que pour la préparation du Gloubiboulga, ce mélange est parfaitement accepté. 
Mais en ce qui me concerne,  je préfère les aliments un peu plus digestes. 





Quelle sorte de gastronomie préférez-vous ?
(Ou si vous aimez varier les plaisirs, quel est l'un de vos styles gastronomiques préférés ? )


----------



## loustic (10 Octobre 2022)

La cuisine au fin fond d'une région, préparée avec des aliments locaux par les gens du coin.

Quelle sorte de cuisine ne vous plaît pas ?
(à part celle de loustic)


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Octobre 2022)

loustic a dit:


> La cuisine au fin fond d'une région, préparée avec des aliments locaux par les gens du coin.
> 
> Quelle sorte de cuisine ne vous plaît pas ?
> (à part celle de loustic)



Celle qu'on trouve dans les produits en conserve ou surgelés. 




Votre imaginaire prend-il parfois le dessus sur la réalité ?


----------



## Tekidos (11 Octobre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Votre imaginaire prend-il parfois le dessus sur la réalité ?


Oui quand je suis parano et surtout lorsque je dors.

Pourquoi le chat miaule-t-il plutôt qu'aboyer ?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Octobre 2022)

Tekidos a dit:


> Oui quand je suis parano et surtout lorsque je dors.
> 
> Pourquoi le chat miaule-t-il plutôt qu'aboyer ?




Le chat étant apparu sur Terre bien avant le chien, il doit être fier de son miaulement, peut-être protégé par une sorte de copyright, et ne se sent nullement obligé de copier l'aboiement de ce petit nouveau qu'est le chien...




Appréciez-vous la musique classique ?


----------



## Tekidos (12 Octobre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Appréciez-vous la musique classique ?


Oui beaucoup, c'est la classe... mais le hic c'est que ça n'est pas très jazz !

N'est-ce pas abusé que l'on fasse partout des accès pour les PMR alors que le Père Noël doit se coltiner des cheminées étroites ?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Octobre 2022)

Tekidos a dit:


> Oui beaucoup, c'est la classe... mais le hic c'est que ça n'est pas très jazz !
> 
> N'est-ce pas abusé que l'on fasse partout des accès pour les PMR alors que le Père Noël doit se coltiner des cheminées étroites ?




OK pour la musique classique... Et le jazz. 


Pour ta question, je comprends bien ton humour, et peut-être une sorte de pied de nez au politiquement correct.
Mais il se trouve que j'ai connu des PMR.
 Et que j'en connais une en ce moment. (Un cas hélas très grave d'IMC (Infirmité Motrice Cérébrale)). Elle vit dans un fauteuil roulant à coque, parfois dans une poussette spéciale pour des surfaces accidentées,  dort dans un lit spécial avec protection, et elle porte des couches-culottes H24 et mesure 1,36m. Elle a 18 ans et un QI qui doit être celui d'une petite fille de 6 ou 7 ans. Elle vit du lundi au vendredi dans un centre pour personnes (lourdement) handicapées, et vit chez ses parents le weenk-end.
Donc je me limiterai à partager ta solidarité avec cet homme d'âge mûr à la barbe blanche, en surpoids, et qui ne se lasse pas de passer par toutes les cheminées réelles ou imaginaires pour apporter des cadeaux aux enfants sages.
Désolé de manquer d'humour à tes yeux sur ce coup-là, mais je vois les choses à ma manière. 
Mais ton propos n'était pas méchant, je n'en doute pas et je ne t'adresse pas le moindre reproche. 




Aimez-vous les "bains de minuit"?


----------



## jmquidet (14 Octobre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Aimez-vous les "bains de minuit"?


J’aime beaucoup les "bains de minuit", surtout quand cela se passe en été vers le cercle polaire. On boit alors quelques petits verres d’aquavit pour se donner du cœur à l’ouvrage !

Pourquoi le mot « court » est-il plus long que le mot « long » ?


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Octobre 2022)

jmquidet a dit:


> J’aime beaucoup les "bains de minuit", surtout quand cela se passe en été vers le cercle polaire. On boit alors quelques petits verres d’aquavit pour se donner du cœur à l’ouvrage !
> 
> Pourquoi le mot « court » est-il plus long que le mot « long » ?




Je n'en ai pas la moindre idée et je doute qu'il existe une réponse sérieuse à cette question qui ne semble pas l'être entièrement. 
En anglais, je remarque que le rapport est le même entre "long" et "short".
Sans que je puisse l'expliquer, j'avoue que cette inversion des valeurs (numériques) m'amuse. 



Bloc de spoiler



Je vais essayer de te répondre un peu sérieusement, en essayant de ne pas passer aux yeux de @loustic  pour "celui qui sait tout" ... 

Si je prends ta question au tout premier degré,  je peux dire que la linguistique de Ferdinand de Saussure ne s'inscrit pas seulement dans le mouvement structuraliste.
On le situe parfois en tant que "paradigme autonomiste". De ce point de vue, le choix d'un mot n'est pas censé ressembler en quoi que ce soit à l'objet du monde désigné. Objet qui peut être concret ou abstrait.
Saussure avait d'ailleurs théorisé cette indépendance des mots et des choses en parlant de "l'arbitraire du signe" (arbitraire du signe linguistique par rapport aux objets du monde, donc).

De ce point de vue, le fait que le mot "court" soit plus long que le mot "long" ne pose aucun problème ni ne nécessite aucune justification. 


Une anecdote qui m'avait beaucoup fait rire il y a longtemps, concernant Le Cours de Linguistique Générale de Saussure.
Cours consistant en une "compilation" d'un cours magistral de Saussure par ses étudiants. 
Il existe plusieurs éditions du Cours de Linguistique Générale,  le contenu pouvant un peu changer d'une édition à l'autre. 

Il y a plus ou moins 25 ans, une édition japonaise, mais en français, était parue. Selon le regretté Michel Arrivé, ces linguistes japonais avaient réussi à faire paraître cette édition... Sans maîtriser le français.

Dans cette édition, "l'arbitraire du signe" devient "l'arbitraire du singe". 

Et le "rapport de signification" devient le "rapport de singification". 

En dehors de ça, les linguistes japonais ont miraculeusement réussi une edition de qualite et même... sérieuse ! 






Comment préférez-vous que votre café soit préparé ?


----------



## Tekidos (18 Octobre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Comment préférez-vous que votre café soit préparé ?


Avec amour et un dessin de coeur en mousse de lait ☺️ mais aussi plutôt fort (de café) et sans sucre (sauf quand il n'est pas trop bon) et surtout, surtout, pas avec du café "grand-mère" (ce n'est pas une question de gériatrie/gérontologie mais de "marque" assez peu buvable, AMA).

Le naturisme est-il une déviance, une perversion, une mode ou un mode de vie/pensée ?


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Octobre 2022)

Tekidos a dit:


> Avec amour et un dessin de coeur en mousse de lait ☺️ mais aussi plutôt fort (de café) et sans sucre (sauf quand il n'est pas trop bon) et surtout, surtout, pas avec du café "grand-mère" (ce n'est pas une question de gériatrie/gérontologie mais de "marque" assez peu buvable, AMA).
> 
> Le naturisme est-il une déviance, une perversion, une mode ou un mode de vie/pensée ?



N'étant pas moi-même naturiste, et n'ayant pas étudié sérieusement cette question, je ne peux te répondre que sur la base de témoignages individuels, dont je ne sais pas s'ils sont représentatifs ou pas.

Je dirais, mais sans aucune certitude, que c'est très probablement un mode de vie et un mode de pensée pour la très grande majorité des personnes concernées. 
Pour ce qui semble n'être qu'une petite minorité, ça peut devenir une déviance, ou encourager les déviances, voire fournir le prétexte à différentes formes de perversions. 

Mais tout ça mérite bien entendu d'être soigneusement vérifié pour qui s'intéresse sérieusement au sujet.




Vous êtes-vous déjà promené(e) et/ou perdu(e) en pleine forêt, en pleine nuit?


----------



## loustic (20 Octobre 2022)

Non. En pleine forêt il n'y a pas de chemin et en pleine nuit on n'y voit rien, pas même le branchage qui risque de vous crever un oeil.

Pour réaliser des économies d'énergie dans les établissements d'enseignement, croyez-vous qu'il serait souhaitable de faire cours dans la cour ?


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Octobre 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Non. En pleine forêt il n'y a pas de chemin et en pleine nuit on n'y voit rien, pas même le branchage qui risque de vous crever un oeil.
> 
> Pour réaliser des économies d'énergie dans les établissements d'enseignement, croyez-vous qu'il serait souhaitable de faire cours dans la cour ?




L'idée de faire "cours dans la cour" sonne bien. 
Par ailleurs, une cour n'étant pas équipée de radiateurs, il ne peut y avoir de tentation d'en allumer un. Le gain du point de vue de l'économie d'énergie peut sembler optimal, dans un premier temps.
Mais si tout le monde prend froid en automne ou en hiver à cause de précipitations (pluie, neige...), de vent, ou de températures négatives, il faudra hospitaliser tout le monde dans des chambres chauffées...
Au final, le rapport bénéfices/risques, même du point de vue des économies d'énergie, me semble très discutable ! 




Préférez-vous le concept de l'actuelle "sobriété énergétique" ou celui de "la chasse aux gaspis" des années 1970 ?

(En comparant selon vos souvenirs si vous avez connu les deux. 
Si vous êtes trop jeune pour avoir connu "la chasse aux gaspis", vous devez en avoir entendu parler, d'une façon ou d'une autre ! )


----------



## loustic (10 Novembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Préférez-vous le concept de l'actuelle "sobriété énergétique" ou celui de "la chasse aux gaspis" des années 1970 ?


Les deux ! Mon questionnant !

La sobriété en ne buvant que des vins titrant moins de 13% d'alcool.
Cesser d'utiliser les aspirateurs fonctionnant au gaz (gaspis).

Pour économiser l'énergie due à leur fabrication et à leur entretien, êtes-vous prêt à vivre sans vêtements ?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Novembre 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Les deux ! Mon questionnant !
> 
> La sobriété en ne buvant que des vins titrant moins de 13% d'alcool.
> Cesser d'utiliser les aspirateurs fonctionnant au gaz (gaspis).
> ...



Uniquement pour faire l'amour, prendre une douche ou un bain. 

Le reste du temps, les vêtements gardent leur utilité et leur charme.
À condition de ne pas non plus en acheter tous les jours ou dans des quantités déraisonnables. 
C'est surtout la quantité et la qualité qu'il faut regarder.
Éviter, dans la mesure du possible les excès de quantité ou le très bas de gamme qui ne durera pas. 



L'humanité peut-elle encore échapper à sa propre perte, que le réchauffement climatique semble annoncer pour un avenir bien plus proche que ce qui était prévu jusqu'alors?


----------



## Dead head (11 Novembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> (…) L'humanité peut-elle encore échapper à sa propre perte, que le réchauffement climatique semble annoncer pour un avenir bien plus proche que ce qui était prévu jusqu'alors?



S'il n'y avait que le réchauffement climatique ! Des scientifiques du Stockholm Resilience Center ont dénombré 9 limites planétaires à ne pas dépasser. Outre le climat, il y a : la biodiversité, l'ozone stratosphérique, les cycles biochimiques, les eaux douces, l'acidité de l'océan, l'utilisation des terres, les aérosols dans l'atmosphère et ce qu'ils appellent les "entités nouvelles" (soit : les pesticides ou les microplastiques). 4 de ces limites sont déjà dépassées depuis 2015. La vie sur terre est mise en danger. Que les gens assoiffés de pouvoir le veuillent ou non, nous vivons sur une planète finie, dans un monde qui a ses limites, et il est donc fou de croire à une croissance infinie.

Ces détails mis à part, vous allez bien ?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Novembre 2022)

Dead head a dit:


> S'il n'y avait que le réchauffement climatique ! Des scientifiques du Stockholm Resilience Center ont dénombré 9 limites planétaires à ne pas dépasser. Outre le climat, il y a : la biodiversité, l'ozone stratosphérique, les cycles biochimiques, les eaux douces, l'acidité de l'océan, l'utilisation des terres, les aérosols dans l'atmosphère et ce qu'ils appellent les "entités nouvelles" (soit : les pesticides ou les microplastiques). 4 de ces limites sont déjà dépassées depuis 2015. La vie sur terre est mise en danger. Que les gens assoiffés de pouvoir le veuillent ou non, nous vivons sur une planète finie, dans un monde qui a ses limites, et il est donc fou de croire à une croissance infinie.
> 
> Ces détails mis à part, vous allez bien ?




Disons que je fais aller... 
J'espère que toi, tu vas bien. 

Pour le reste, je suis entièrement d'accord avec ton post. Si le réchauffement climatique semble être la menace principale pour la vie sur Terre (au moins celle de l'humanité, mais bien d'autres espèces aussi), il existe hélas bien d'autres menaces, effectivement...




Malgré la situation mondiale actuelle (guerres, etc...), vous sentez-vous plutôt optimiste pour l'avenir (le vôtre et celui des autres) sur le long terme?...


----------



## touba (16 Novembre 2022)

Pour des centaines de millions de personnes dans le monde la situation "actuelle" n'est pas pire que celle d'avant le 24 février 2022.
Comme si tout allait bien avant cette date... L'européen est-il égocentré ?


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Novembre 2022)

touba a dit:


> Pour des centaines de millions de personnes dans le monde la situation "actuelle" n'est pas pire que celle d'avant le 24 février 2022.
> Comme si tout allait bien avant cette date... L'européen est-il égocentré ?




J'avais écrit "guerres" (pluriel) et avait ajouté "etc..."
Mais pour répondre à ta question, oui, l'Européen est égocentrique, comme les autres occidentaux, Américains, Canadiens, etc... 
Sans que ce soit pire que la Chine qui en ce moment voit surtout ses propres intérêts, etc...
Ni les Européens ni les Occidentaux ni qui que ce soit n'a ne monopole du "chacun pour sa pomme".
 On s'intéresse (généralement) rarement à l'actualité sans être concerné, au moins de façon indirecte.

Tu fais partie des gens qui s'intéressent à peu près à tout, je le sais, mais c'est relativement rare. 


 Bon alors, optimiste sur le long terme, ou pas ?... 

Question subsidiaire :

Êtes-vous satisfait de la maîtrise que vous avez de votre temps ?


----------



## Tekidos (16 Novembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Bon alors, optimiste sur le long terme, ou pas ?...
> 
> Question subsidiaire :
> 
> Êtes-vous satisfait de la maîtrise que vous avez de votre temps ?


Assurément optimiste car tout ce merdier finira quand la mort nous prendra.
Si j'avais été pratiquant d'une religion j'aurais pu tout autant dire : Assurément optimiste car la vie éternelle me sera donnée , ou encore, l'option métempsycose m'offrira une partie gratuite  ; ce qui me fait me remémorer un tee-shirt imprimé :

"Jesus saves, but Buddha makes incremental backups"
--
Réponse suppl. : non, car c'est le temps qui a la maîtrise de moi, il m'emprisonne et m'englue ; et plus je vieilli plus le temps passe vite, à peine pris le p'tit dèj. que c'est déjà l'après-midi puis la fin de journée... En fait il s'agirait plus de savoir si nous sommes satisfaits de la maîtrise de la *perception *que l'on a du temps.
________

À l'instar des trous noirs massifs, être obèse permet-il de ralentir le temps autour de nous ?


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Novembre 2022)

Tekidos a dit:


> Assurément optimiste car tout ce merdier finira quand la mort nous prendra.
> Si j'avais été pratiquant d'une religion j'aurais pu tout autant dire : Assurément optimiste car la vie éternelle me sera donnée , ou encore, l'option métempsycose m'offrira une partie gratuite  ; ce qui me fait me remémorer un tee-shirt imprimé :
> 
> "Jesus saves, but Buddha makes incremental backups"
> ...




Être obèse ralentit la motricité des personnes qui le sont, ainsi que leur espérance de vie. Risques accrus de diabète, de maladies cardio-vasculaires (infarctus du myocarde, pour faire court), et aussi de cancers, comme on le sait désormais depuis plusieurs années. 
Être obèse écourte le temps de vie, donc je serais tenté de dire qu'il ne ralentit pas le temps en soi mais au contraire qu'il l'accelère.

Ou alors, je me place du point de vue que tu développais toi-même plus haut.
La vie d'un obèse étant forcément "ralentie", il est possible que la *perception* qu'il a du temps autour lui soit ralentie aussi...



Ne sommes-nous pas tous des apprentis défunts ?...


----------



## Tekidos (18 Novembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ne sommes-nous pas tous des apprentis défunts ?...



Assurément nous le sommes et c'est tant mieux. L'immortalité serait invivable, mis à part cet oxymore, nous serions le pendant de "la belle au bois" dormant cent ans ou plutôt sans temps, et pour _finir_, le pouvoir destructif de l'Homme, son ingéniosité à le mettre en pratique et la pugnacité avec laquelle il s'y adonne rendent vains les aspects potentiellement intéressants liés là l'immortalité ; autant faire un trou dans l'eau.


Que vous inspire les légendes mettant en scène des personnages conceptuels (tels que Le Christ par exemple) ?


----------



## loustic (30 Décembre 2022)

Tekidos a dit:


> Que vous inspireNT les légendes mettant en scène des personnages conceptuels (tels que Le Christ par exemple) ?


Loustic prépare une longue réponse à cette question orientée (un bouquin ayant déjà plus de six cents pages à publier). En attendant, il pose à son tour une question innocente en voulant rester dans l'esprit de _la salle de jeu_ du forum Macg :

Que vous inspire la question que loustic est en train de vous poser ?


----------



## Tekidos (6 Janvier 2023)

loustic a dit:


> Que vous inspire la question que loustic est en train de vous poser ?


(On va rester dans thème)... 
Vous pouvez répéter la question ?


----------



## loustic (6 Janvier 2023)

Tâte-z-y la question :

Que vous inspire la question que loustic est en train de vous poser ?


----------



## Tekidos (6 Janvier 2023)

loustic a dit:


> Tâte-z-y la question :
> 
> Que vous inspire la question que loustic est en train de vous poser ?


une envie de récursivité.
---
Quand elle repasse, pourquoi ma femme ne comprend-elle pas ma fringale lorsqu'elle me parle de sa robe grillée ?


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Janvier 2023)

Tekidos a dit:


> une envie de récursivité.
> ---
> Quand elle repasse, pourquoi ma femme ne comprend-elle pas ma fringale lorsqu'elle me parle de sa robe grillée ?




Qui te dit qu'elle ne la comprend pas ?
Peut-être fait-elle semblant de ne pas comprendre...


----------



## aCLR (6 Janvier 2023)

La réponse est dans la question !
Et la question dans la réponse, isn't it ?!


----------



## loustic (6 Janvier 2023)

Il se peut que ce soit difficile de déballer 
la réponse pour y trouver la question...

La réponse à cette question idiote
sera-elle forcément idiote ?


----------



## Human-Fly (Samedi à 08:19)

loustic a dit:


> Il se peut que ce soit difficile de déballer
> la réponse pour y trouver la question...
> 
> La réponse à cette question idiote
> sera-elle forcément idiote ?




Si de tout ca jaillit l'intelligence, ce sera un miracle. 
Mais la période est presque encore aux miracles... 
Alors sait-on jamais ?...


----------

